# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Vandaag voel ik me?

## Petra717

In dit topic kan je kort beschrijven, hoe je je vandaag voelt, wat je gedaan hebt. Soms wil je soms even wat kwijt, maar niet in vol zinnen. Het kan leuk nieuws zijn, ook minder, iets wat je gedaan hebt, een korte vraag... 
Brand maar los! 

_Kortom;_ _Vandaag voel ik me?_

Knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....belabberd

----------


## Petra717

What's up, Aggie? Moe van gisteren? 

*Vandaag voel ik me.....* net als de afgelopen dagen, naar buiten rustig, van binnen vuurwerk

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....ietsje aan de beterende hand; maar ongeduldig wachtend op herstel!! Ik wil (leuke) dingen kunnen doen!!!! Vandaag wéér niets kunnen doen...ik word zot van dat 'rusten in de zetel' en niets doen!!!! GgGgRrRrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me........super blij, omdat ik na een week eindelijk weer internet heb :Smile:  
(dit heeft niets met gezondheid te maken maar moest het gewoon even zeggen)

----------


## Petra717

Dit is toch de ontspanningshoek Dey, dus niet alles hoeft met gezondheid te maken :Wink:  

Heel fijn je weer terug te zien! 

dikke knuff! 
mij...

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....eenzaam en alleen,ik heb het koud en ik heb pijn;maar mijn woefkes troosten mij straks en maken me wel weer blij!!

----------


## Petra717

Ennn Aggie genoten van Loco, Biki, Snoopy en Maxi? Hebben ze een beetje troost kunnen bieden? 

*Vandaag voel ik me...* goed, boos, moe, minderwaarding en een indringer... 
FF uitleggen. Vanochtend voelde ik me enorm brak, kon me bed niet uitkomen, maar moest wel...= moe. Besloot later lopend me medicijnen op te gaan halen en door te lopen na "schoonmoeder" = goed. 
Boos, minderwaardig en een indringer komt door het gebeuren bij het eten.
Na het eten 20km gefiets (wat ik eigenlijk niet mag)... ikke boos en snap echt even niet wat ik hier doe!

knuff,
mij

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......ziek, zwak en misselijk.
(hoofdpijn, keelpijn, misselijk, verstopte neus, koorts, kortom.......gewoon grieperig)  :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

Heel veel beterschap voor jouw meid!

----------


## Déylanna

> Heel veel beterschap voor jouw meid!


Dank je, Peetje.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...."dubbel"....
Aan de ene kant geniet ik van een heerlijke slaap- en rustdag...
Aan de andere kant voel ik me wel een beetje alleen...
Maar...genieten is de boodschap: morgen begint de drukte weer!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie, 
Heb je gister nog een beetje kunnen genieten van de rust? 

Vandaag voel ik me... MOE en Verdrietig
Gister tijdens therapie heb ik zelf de EMDR afgekapt, het was te heftig.. Zelf wou ik door, maar het lukte niet. Enorm gevoel van verdriet overheersde, de tranen kwamen. Kon er niets tegen doen, ze waren niet te stoppen. Vandaag heb ik dat gevoel de hele dag en ben ik werkelijk helemaal kapot! Zo moe en verdrietig. 

knuffel, 
mij

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch...hopelijk wordt je snel weer een beetje happy!!!!

Ik voel me weer toppie; die rustdag heeft me écht deugd gedaan!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me bagger! 

Weer eens een huilbui, weer niet geslapen sinds de laatste EMDR... maar gister wel heerlijk gezwommen! 

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......mwahhhh,gaat wel, heb ontzettend auwa aan knie :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

Gaat het vandaag iets beter met je knie? 

*Vandaag voel ik me*... MOE!!!

----------


## Déylanna

_Gaat het vandaag iets beter met je knie?_ 

Nee, niet echt. Volgens de huisarts duurt dat 6 weken.  :Frown: 

Vandaag voel ik me.....verdrietig. :Frown:

----------


## chicka1958

Kiekeboe ook hier kom ik te voorschijn. Hoe ik me vandaag voel, alles behalve goed

----------


## Petra717

Chicka, 

Wannna talk?

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Petra, nee hoor lief, maar bedankt voor je aanbod. Heb gewoon een reuma aanval door het weer, alle gewrichten doen pijn, dat is het. Komt goed lief

----------


## chicka1958

*Vandaag voel ik*... me gelukkig qua pijn wat beter als de afgelopen dagen, ga daarom straks even bij mams een bakkie drinken. Even eruit na het vast gekluisterd zitten aan huis, en wat boodschapjes doen.

----------


## Petra717

Lieve meid, 

Haal maar een lekker fijn bakkie bij mams, geniet van elkaar! Even lkkr er tussen uit, daarvoor hoeven we niet altijd naar de andere kant van de wereld! 

KNuffff 
petra

----------


## Petra717

*Vandaag voel ik me*... Rustig en diep van binnen onrustig... Probeer het rustig één voor één te laten brullen.. om het te passeren. :Smile: . 
Verder opgelucht en goed :Big Grin: ! Heb eindelijk de IBG opgebeld ze om opheldering gevraagd! Deels gekregen, krijg verdere antwoorden donderdag. Mijn gevoel had gelijk :Frown: , maar er word nu (hopelijk) op de juiste manier aangewerkt! Dikke pluim voor ikke!

Knuffel, 
mij

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me....bevrijd  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me... wel ok

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...megaberoerd (rug/stress/drukte/te warm/down,..,..)..een dag om te vergeten dus!

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me... BOOS!!!

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me NAT door al die regen en onweersbuien  :Frown: ,

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......voldaan, ontspannen, rustig, en op m'n gemak. (dat was de laatste paar dagen niet zo.)

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me.... Rustig, heb een lange nacht gemaakt :Smile:  en vanmiddag genoten van pure stilte :Smile: !

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me, gebroken en moe. Anderhalf uurtje maar kunnen slapen door de buren schuin boven me. Die zaten lekker op het balkon luid, hard te praten en niet te vergeten de muziek. Dit is al de zoveelste keer  :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

Vanacht beter geslapen, chicka??

Knuffff

----------


## chicka1958

:Smile: Jahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh veel beter, je voelt je ook gelijk beter he als je een goede nacht hebt kunnen maken. Ben gister de hele dag gaar geweest en lui :Cool: . Maar weet je, je kan niets zeggen tegen die lui want het zijn geen lieverds. Ze trappen zo je deur in of gooien een ruit in, dat is het probleem, zelfs de politie gaat er helemaal niet graag heen :EEK!: . Maar vandaag voel ik me stukken BETER :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.....heel BOOS :Mad:  :Mad: 
Ik had vandaag lekker in een pretpark kunnen zijn, Maar door die stomme pijnklachten moest ik voor de zoveelste keer verstek laten gaan!!!!!
Die klachten belemmeren mij echt in mijn dagelijks leven. Soms had ik mijn buik echt!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Petra717

Dat is zeker balen, wie weet kun je een andere keer wel!
En wat is het positieve van vandaag, Déy? 

Dikke knuffel! 
petra

----------


## Déylanna

> Dat is zeker balen, wie weet kun je een andere keer wel!
> En wat is het positieve van vandaag, Déy? 
> 
> Dikke knuffel! 
> petra


Wees er niet zo zeker van Peetje. Ook andere keren zal zoiets niet lukken.
Dit is al het derde jaar dat ik 'alle' afspraken wat ik maak MOET afzeggen.
Het is niet zo dat ik nu niet positief over deze dingen denk, hoor, ik denk nog steeds iedere dag dat het misschien morgen wel beter zal gaan, en ik vecht er ook nog elke dag voor, maar ik weet wel beter. 
Als ik een rondje loop met mijn twee hondjes dan kom ik al bij wijze van kruipend binnen. Gewoon omdat het pijn doet en omdat het me heel veel energie kost. 
Vandaag voel ik me daar gewoon boos over, en dat zal vast en zeker morgen anders zijn. Maar soms heb je gewoon zo'n dag dat je even lekker boos wil zijn op alles. Ken je dat gevoel niet????

Dikke knuffies
Déy

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Déy, 

Boos zijn mag ook wel! Zolang je maar niet boos blijft :Wink: 
Een bagger gezondheid brengt helaas maar waar enorm veel offers... Als je er zelf zo veel voor doet om het te verbeteren, enhaast geen vooruit gang boekt... Dan kan dat soms behoorlijk frusterend zijn! 
En op die dagen mag je ook boos zijn op alles! Ken het heel goed... ik had het een paar dagen nog :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... Ik loop al jaren te kloten met de IBG, dacht er vanaf te zijn, mooi niet dus! Ikke was goed boos en verbaasd toen ik van het zoveelste gedonder hoorde!

Ik probeer op dat soort momenten, me toch te dwingen om iets positiefs te zien... ja, heel moeilijk dan! Vandaar dat ik het vroeg!

Vandaag een beter dagje, hoop ik voor je! :Smile:  


Knufff 
mij





> Wees er niet zo zeker van Peetje. Ook andere keren zal zoiets niet lukken.
> Dit is al het derde jaar dat ik 'alle' afspraken wat ik maak MOET afzeggen.
> Het is niet zo dat ik nu niet positief over deze dingen denk, hoor, ik denk nog steeds iedere dag dat het misschien morgen wel beter zal gaan, en ik vecht er ook nog elke dag voor, maar ik weet wel beter. 
> Als ik een rondje loop met mijn twee hondjes dan kom ik al bij wijze van kruipend binnen. Gewoon omdat het pijn doet en omdat het me heel veel energie kost. 
> Vandaag voel ik me daar gewoon boos over, en dat zal vast en zeker morgen anders zijn. Maar soms heb je gewoon zo'n dag dat je even lekker boos wil zijn op alles. Ken je dat gevoel niet????
> 
> Dikke knuffies
> Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik begrijp je volledig Déy...
de pijn,de vermoeidheid,alle afspraken moeten afzeggen...
soms doet het idd eens héél erg goed om effe boos te zijn op alles!!
Ik zit momenteel weer door mijn rug...word er zot van!!
Ga mij plat in mijn zetel leggen met alle kussens die ik nodig heb naast en onder mij om zo min mogelijk pijn te hebben...

Liefs en knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Lieve Aggie en Peetje,

Nou, mijn boze bui van gisteren is weer redelijk opgeklaard.  :Smile: 
Ik zat er gisteren echt doorheen. Ik wou zoveel dingen doen, maar het lukte gewoon niet. Maar goed, hebben we ook weer gehad. Vandaag wel een beetje moe en lui.  :Smile: 
Vannacht namelijk maar drie uurtje geslapen. Tis was met ons hè??????
Peetje, ik hoop dat het nu eindelijk toch eens goed gaat komen met dat gedonder van de IBG....en Aggie, jij lekker uitrusten en doe het heel voorzichtig aan met je rug. 

Dikke knuffels voor jullie
Xxxxx
Déylanna

----------


## Petra717

Hier nog eentje die moe en lui is vandaag :Wink:  en Aggie doet ook mee :Wink: ! 

haha

----------


## chicka1958

Blondddddddddd heel errug blond  :Stick Out Tongue: . Wat er fout kan gaan, gaat er fout. Voor de rest voel ik me wel oke, beetje lui, geen zin om wat te doen, morgen dus nieuwe dag, nieuwe kansen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petra717

Hé Chicka, mogen we mee lachen???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag voel ik... PIJN! Alle stress, vermoeidheid, emoties zijn op me oren gesprongen... giga ontsteking en heel pijnlijk poliepachtig weefsel :Frown: . Hopelijk morgen een betere dag!




> Blondddddddddd heel errug blond . Wat er fout kan gaan, gaat er fout. Voor de rest voel ik me wel oke, beetje lui, geen zin om wat te doen, morgen dus nieuwe dag, nieuwe kansen

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me... OPGELUCHT!!
Vanochtend therapie gehad en EMDR voorlopig van de baan, mag gaan schrijven :Big Grin: ! 
Ikke enorm opgelucht en blij!

Knuffel, 
mij

----------


## chicka1958

Hoi Petra dat snap ik dat je opgelucht bent en blij. Hoe ik me voel ach ja een bui om iedereen in de maling te nemen en melig :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar voor de rest gaat het goed hoor :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

hihi dat heb ik in de gaten ja! En ja dat mag hier ook hoor :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chicka1958

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me..........héél erg uitgeslapen!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me Bijlage 46 van alles wat

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......gewoon gewoon.

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me... moe en duf

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me... moe maar voldaan. Ben met mams voor haar diverse winkels afgeweest voor een nieuw bankstel. Ze is leuk geslaagd gelukkig :Smile: , maar nu ga ik ook mijn koppie ten ruste leggen  heerlijk na zo,n dag

----------


## Petra717

Heerlijk zo'n dagje! 

Dat heeft vast een heerlijke nachtrust op geleverd!

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......weer eens als een zak as.

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me AUWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWIE

----------


## chicka1958

Ai Petra dan kunnen we elkaar de hand geven, doet je oor zo,n pijn meis

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.........nog steeds k*t.

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me MOE!

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me..........raar. ????????

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me, ............maar gewoon voor een ieder ff een berichtje  als je op het plaatje drukt krijg je de vergroting, knufffffffffffffffff voor jullie allen

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......Chicka, je hebt me weten te raken met het bovenstaande plaatje. Super!!!! En bedenk dat er voor jou ook altijd een vriend is als het even tegen zit, maar ook als alles goed is. Denk aan je, lieverd.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me
...super aan de ene kant omdat ik zoveel liefde en vriendschap zie en zelf ervaar op deze site  :Wink: !!
...aan de andere kant loop ik nog steeds krom van de pijn helaas terwijl ik vanmorgen juist effe het gevoel had dat het de goede kant opging; maar na mijn fysio-bezoekje vanmiddag ist weer auwauw en strompeldestrompel...
MAAR; we blijven positief!! Do t/m zo hoogstwaarschijnlijk wéér naar France (niet ideaal voor de rug,maar wél voor de geest!!) en dan gaan we hier weer volop aan de slag  :Wink: !!
Tot volgende week!!
Dikke knuffel en XXXXXX

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me gelukkig beter als de voorgaande dagen  :Smile: Dus hallo allemaal weerrrrrrrr :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......super de super...

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me.... niet uitgeslapen!

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... BAGGER! Poging twee om weer aan het werk te gaan is mislukt, ben nog steeds te ziek. Vind het na een week bankliggen wel mooi geweest! Zucht...

----------


## Petra717

Beterschap Nikky!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.........giga

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me... MOE, rustig. Heb zowat de hele dag geslapen heb het gevoel nog wel dagen te kunnen slapen! 
Ben weer begonnen met school en naast het andere is het flink plannen/puzzelen geblazen = vermoeidend!

Knuffel

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... gelukkig weer iets beter  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me.... onrustig, merk enorm dat heel erg een masker aan het dragen ben. Vraag me af of ik wel de goede keuze heb gemaakt.. of het aan mij ligt dat alles tegelijk komt.

knuff
mij

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... in de war. Aan de ene kant voel ik me goed, heb een heel fijn gesprek met mijn mannetje gehad. Aan de andere kant zijn in dat zelfde gesprek dingen gezegd die me aan het denken hebben gezet...

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... een tikkeltje zenuwachtig. Strakjes naar de dokter, hoop dat die me kan vertellen waarom ik al bijna twee weken misselijk ben...

----------


## Petra717

Ennn Nikky, wat wijzer geworden door je bezoek aan de dokter??

Knuffeltje
petra

----------


## Nikky278

De dokter denkt dat het maagzuur is, dus heb tabletten gekregen die ik de komende twee weken in moet nemen. Als ik over een week nog geen verbetering merk, moet ik nog even terug komen. Wat lastig wordt, want ik ga morgen op vakantie haha. Maar hoop dat het helpt, zou met een dag of twee verbetering moeten voelen...

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Een hele fijne vakantie! hoop dat je klachten niet je vakantie zullen bederven! 

xx petra

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me onzeker over alles (ps Nikky een fijne vakantie en ik hoop dat je niet teveel last hebt van je gezondheid.

----------


## Petra717

@ chicka, 

If ya wanna talk >>> Je weet me te vinden, he?

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me... onzeker, boos en vermoeid van de onzekerheid, boosheid en gezondheidsklachten. Merk dat mijn daden/wil tegen mijn gevoel in stromen, wat veel energie kost. Moet ik dus iets aan doen...

Knufff

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Petra,

Ik begrijp wat je zegt.... ik voel me vandaag zo....
Door omstandigheden moet ik al een tijdje wat betreft een bepaald onderwerp tegen mijn gevoel ingaan.... het is dan alsof je tegen jezelf liegt. Ik heb een hekel aan liegen en doe het dan nooit, maar waarom dan wel tegen mezelf?

Liefs

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Four Roses, 

Wat kan je zelf doen om deze situatie vaar je gemakkelijker, prettiger te maken? 

Knuffel, 
mij

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me.... Heel verdrietig, vermoeid, ontmoedigd en zwaar. 
De vermoeidheid en verdriet en pijn kwamen vandaag ongepast naar buiten. Toch vind ik het goed van mezelf dat ik duidelijk ben geweest en harde prioriteiten heb gesteld. Mijn gevoel gaat hierin nog niet mee, maar dat komt wel als mijn gezondheid verbetering boekt! 

Doegies, 
petra

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......bang, angstig en onrustig.

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me... 10x beter als afgelopen weken!
Heb weer geslapen!

----------


## chicka1958

Goedzoooooooooooooo Petra, ben echt blij voor je, knufffffffffff

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... Best goed. De pillen die ik van de dokter heb gekregen helpen goed (het bleek maagzuur te zijn. Schijnt inderdaad behoorlijk pijnlijk te zijn als dat in je darmen terecht komt en je kunt er nogal misselijk van worden). En ben terug van vakantie, die gelukkig niet verpest is door klachten  :Big Grin:  Op 1 dag na, maar goed, dat is te verwaarlozen he. Maar hier thuis bij mijn mannetje is het toch fijner dan waar dan ook ter wereld  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me...........best wel goed.

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me.........................daar geef ff geen antwoord op :Frown:

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... moe, maar toch gelukkig

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik .... verschrikkelijk;(

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me......................een slak die niet op gang komt, hangerig is gewoon. Dagen die de laatste tijd teveel voorkomen door allerlei redenen.

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me... gebroken!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....levensmoe...het stopt niet; het is de ene crisis na de andere!!

----------


## Petra717

KNUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF voor jou lieve Aggie... 

Vandaag voel ik me.... teleurgesteld, geconfronteerd, opgelucht, verward.

----------


## Indra1

Vandaag voel ik me raar.

(Omdat ik antidepressiva aan het afbouwen ben)

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me.... overspoeld en geconcentreerd. 
Vanacht 1,5 geslapen en vandaag op school nog van de kaart van de therapie van gisteraaf, vreemd genoeg kon ik me tijdens de les goed concentreren.. alleen liet me gehoor me af en toe in de steek. Af en toe liep ik gewoon de les even uit en blaasde ik letterlijk alles even uit me lichaam... zo kon ik er tegen aan.

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik niets meer en tegelijkertijd teveel...wil weten of ik afscheid ga moeten nemen van mijn westie-woefke of dat ik nog een jaartje van haar mag genieten...en malthezer-woefke moet morgen ook onder het mes..ik word zot;zit er volledig door!!

Jij sterkte lieve Petra en dikke merci voor je lieve kaartje!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me.... overdonderd, stom en heeeel verdrietig. 
Vandaag weer EMDR gehad, en het was kort gezegt zwaar pijnlijk, mijn lichaam wou alle kanten op, weg van die gebeurtenis.. Mijn gedachten en gevoelens bleven meerdere malen verstijfd staan van de machteloosheid, verdriet, pijn.. Heb 4x de EMDR tussentijds moeten stoppen, was simpel weg te zwaar. Het doet zo verdomd veel pijn! 
Na therapie mocht ik weer naar school... daar dwong ik mij te richten op de burgelijke saaie les... voel me stom omdat ik mijn gevoel zo heb weggestopt na de tijd. Ik wou helemaal niet meer naar school, wou naar huis, alleen zijn... niet met 25 leerlingen om je heen luisteren naar een verwarde leraar die je ook nog mag verbeteren? 
En nu voel ik al uren weer dezelfde gevoelens als toen, geestelijk als wel de lichamelijk pijn... Ik wil dit niet, ik kan dit niet..

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me... verdoofd onder de prikkels

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......een beetje ziekjes

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap Déy!!

Vandaag voel ik me...leeg,angstig en op van de stress...mijn malthezerke moet straks onder het mes..zijn oogje moet eruit... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... moe, maar toch erg gelukkig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...OP!!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....heerlijk; tot en met maandag alleen thuis,niets doen en héél veel rusten en slapen...mjammie!!!
O ja, en als ik effe zin heb 's beginnen aan mijn artikels die ik hier wil plaatsen op MC..ik ga weer in gang schieten en heb er zin in; modje Aggie will be back very soon!!
...MAAR; eerst...heerlijk rusten....

Iedereen; prettig weekend, een dikke knuffel en veel liefs Xx

----------


## katje45

vandaag gaat het redelijk !

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...moe;véél te weinig geslapen,buikkrampen en een beetje nerveus voor mijn bezoek om 12u aan het ziekenhuis..maar blijkbaar krijg ik dit keer een goede specialist  :Wink:

----------


## katje45

( Hoi Agnes, Succes voor zodadelijk en hoop dat je je slaap komende nacht weer inhaald)

Ik voor me vandaag zeker niet slecht.

----------


## Petra717

Heel veel sterkte agnes! Hoop dat opname niet nodig is en dat je enorm boven verwachting goed bent geholpen vandaag! 

*Vandaag voel ik me...* MOE

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......beroerd!!! Ben weer eens goed verkouden, en nou heb ik gisteren gehoord dat ik waarschijnlijk een eileider ontsteking heb!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Arme Déy...Beterschap en sterkte!! Xx

Vandaag voel ik me...doodmoe,maar redelijk happy!

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......ondanks de buikpijn toch blij en gelukkig.  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

fijn om te horen Dey en Aggie :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> fijn om te horen Dey en Aggie


Thanks lieverdje...nu voel ik me echter...DOODMOE en K#@TSMISSELIJK..
Zal wel weer beteren zeker hé  :Wink: 
Xx

----------


## katje45

vandaag voel ik me .... zenuwachtig!

----------


## Petra717



----------


## Puala

Vandaag voel ik me gebroken, maar nog niet erg genoeg om thuis te blijven. Ik hoop echt dat het beter gaat morgen.

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me doodmoe maar voldaan...ik ga nu lekker met een big smile op mijn gezicht slapies doen  :Wink: 
Slaapwel iedereen!!
Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...weer voldaan en supertrots op mezelf omdat ik hier op MC zoveel heb gedaan...er is weer info/leesplezier genoeg voor de leden..hihi..ik ben weer in de 'running'..jihaa!!  :Wink: 
Nu lekker rusten...mmm!!!

Xx

----------


## Liessa

Vandaag voel ik me....happy en lekker in mijn velleke!  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me... actief!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...moe,na gisteren een héél leuke dag te hebben gehad!

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... AAARRRGGGHHH! Kan er geen ander woord voor bedenken... Hoop dat morgen de dag beter start!

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag voel ik me... AAARRRGGGHHH! Kan er geen ander woord voor bedenken... Hoop dat morgen de dag beter start!


Hoop het ook voor je lieverd,dikke knuffel Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...happy; omdat Obama gelukkig de verkiezingen heeft gewonnen!!

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... moe van al het regelen en bellen, maar wel voldaan. Na twee dagen stressen weer rust en goede vooruitzichten  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....doodop van bezoek aan ziekenhuis,boodschappen doen en naar apotheek gaan..maar ik kijk uit naar morgen; een héérlijke,dik verdiende rustdag!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie,

Ik doe morgen met je mee!, ehummm na mijn therapie dan haha... Toetsweek achter de rug! Eindelijk! Nu lang weekend!
Geniet ervan meid! 
denk aan je.... 

ps heb verhaal gepost op intra..

dikke knuffff
mij





> Vandaag voel ik me....doodop van bezoek aan ziekenhuis,boodschappen doen en naar apotheek gaan..maar ik kijk uit naar morgen; een héérlijke,dik verdiende rustdag!!
> 
> Xx

----------


## katje45

( Hoi Agnes, hoop dat het bezoek in het ziekenhuis is meegevallen? 
En geniet van je rust).

Ikzelf ben gespannen heb pijn en ben moe.

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz en dizzy

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Vandaag voel ik me geradbraakt.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Katje45, 

Hoop dat je je snel beter voelt! 
If you Wanna Talk?

liefs petra

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me moe zoals voorgaande weken. Ik hoef voor het eerst sinds lange tijd niet is een keer de deur uit. Ga is lekker genieten van de afsluiting van een dukke en hectische periode en vandaag lekker luieren. Ik hoef even niets ik mag :Smile: He he  :Big Grin:

----------


## katje45

> Hoi Katje45, 
> 
> Hoop dat je je snel beter voelt! 
> If you Wanna Talk?
> 
> liefs petra


Dank je Petra. Faalangst en minderwaardigheidsgevoelens spelen vaak een rol bij mij.
Voel jij je al wat meer uitgerust ?

Maar voel me gelukkig weer wat uitgerust. Ontspannender.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...moe,maar heb het gevoel dat het beetje bij beetje beter met me gaat!! Hopelijk blijft dat zo!

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij.... opnieuw uitgeput! Maar wel rustiger gelukkig...
Afgelopen dagen heeeeel veeel geslapen voor mijn doen. 
Vriijdag weer naar school geweest, maar weer ziek naar huis gestuurd.
Gisteren van hot naar her gestuurd, afspraken die al stonden en nieuwe afspraken met spoed. Wou nog naar school, maar door een verkeersongeluk waar ik betrokken raakte lukte dat niet. Niemand gewond, maar ik was de 112 beller. Dus dat werdt geen school en te laat bij mijn volgende afspraak.
Gisteraaf na het eten heerlijk op de bank geploft! 

Vandaag opnieuw vermoeiende afspraken, waar ik best tegen op zag. 
Is goed gegaan, niet zonder tranen. Eenmaal op school mocht ik van school na een half uur weg, aangezien ik nog zo vermoeid was.
Zo was ik vandaag heerlijk om 4u al thuis :Smile: 


@ Lieve Katja, 

Klinkt herkenbaar, gelukkig heb je ook je goede dagen. Waar je miss op je mindere dagen even aan kan denken? Als 'bewijs' dat jet het wel kan, je er best mag zijn? 
Fijn om te horen dat je weer wat beter voelt! 


En nou vallen mijn oogjes bijna dicht... 
Knuffel to all!
petra



> Faalangst en minderwaardigheidsgevoelens spelen vaak een rol bij mij.
> Maar voel me gelukkig weer wat uitgerust. Ontspannender.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....even SUPER,omdat mijn lieve Maxi een goede uitslag heeft gekregen van de oncoloog: geen uitzaaiingen te zien!!!! Mijn woefkes gaan hopelijk nog een tijdje gelukkig en gezond kunnen zijn..en ikke ook!!!  :Smile:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me.........Alleen om Agnes berichtje over Maxi opgelucht hehe pffffffffffffffffffff, fijn Agnes heeft het kaarsje toch geholpen. Een pak van mijn hart meis, dikke super dikke mega knufffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke super-de-luxe-mega-knuffff terug lieverd!!!!
Onze kaarsjes hebben blijkbaar idd hun werk gedaan en geholpen!!!
THANKS lieve schat.....ik ben zo mega-mega BLIJ!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 
Ik ben vandaag zo vrolijk,zo vrolijk,
Ik ben vandaag zo vrolijk,zo vrolijk was ik nooit  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Big Grin: 

Xx SUPEROPGELUCHTE AGGIE....hopelijk gaan we nu een rustige,zorgeloze en gelukkige tijd tegemoet!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Aggie, 

HEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel fijn om te horen! 
Wat zullen jij en je ventje opgelucht zijN!!!!

Dikke knuffel!
mij

----------


## Agnes574

THANKS HONEYBEER!!

Ben vrééééééééééééééééééééééé blij lieverd!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXX

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Vandaag voel ik me best goed.

Agnes, goed te horen dat je een goed bericht hebt ontvangen.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ook best goed!!

Thanks katje voor je lieve woorden!!

Xx

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me...............na een heerlijke masage :Stick Out Tongue:  van wie, van wie  :Stick Out Tongue:  lekker :Big Grin: . Vanavond ga ik lekker eten bij een vriendin van mij die is geselecteerd voor een kook programma van de tv. En ik mag voorproever zijn, dus als jullie mij morgen niet lezen :Big Grin:  of online zijn is het verkeerd gegaan :Big Grin: . Dus ja het gaat ook wel goed vandaag, kacheltje brand lekker hier, bakkie koffie erbij, dus wat heb ik te klagen, noppes nada, knufffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....op het moment een beetje 'teut' (aangeschoten)....juist genoten van 4 gluhwein-ammaretto's...moet héél af en toe 's kunnen hé???
Ik voel me nu 'super-nice'!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me..........ondanks de spierpijn etc goed :Big Grin:  dus ik ga dat moment benutten en weer lekker aan de slag, klussen in huis :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij... verward

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... lichamelijk brak, maar toch gelukkig  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......héél erg dom!!

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik mij..... down en eenzaam

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......onrustig en gejaagd.

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me...................lichamelijk een kneus

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik me.... angstig

----------


## Constance

vandaag voel ik me gebroken, mijn hele lichaam doet pijn.
Maar geestelijk ben ik opgewekt, dus zit lekker in mijn luie stoel te genieten van de natuur.
veel liefs Constance Spanje

----------


## katje45

Vandaag ben ik geradbraakt. Door de blokkade in mijn nek heb ik helaas heel veel pijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en beterschap lieverd!!!!
Xx dikke knuffel!! VERZORG JEZELF!!!

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......heel erg gespannen en bang.

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me.................... geradbraakt, gesloopt, en een pijnlijk lichaam, even rust op de plaats dus vandaag

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me ...............niet goed. Ben al dagen aan het witten maar kan het niet meer. Mijn lichamelijke klachten houden mij tegen. Zit op het moment vol met ontstekingen van de gewrichten. Het is moeilijk hier mee om te gaan, ik voel me een kneus op het moment. Een mens wil zoveel en zo graag. Heb gister veel pijnstillers genomen en ben finaal door die pijn grens heengegaan, zodat ik nu dus moet boeten. Nog is het klusje niet af de muren moeten ook nog. Nu heb ik maar iemand ingeschakeld die me komt helpen morgen. Ik moet er wel voor betalen maar ik kan het echt niet meer. Dat ik ervoor moet betalen vind ik niet zo erg, maar de handicap is zo verdomde moeilijk als je zo graag wilt, en je kan het NIET meer.  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me ...............niet goed. Ben al dagen aan het witten maar kan het niet meer. Mijn lichamelijke klachten houden mij tegen. Zit op het moment vol met ontstekingen van de gewrichten. Het is moeilijk hier mee om te gaan, ik voel me een kneus op het moment. Een mens wil zoveel en zo graag. Heb gister veel pijnstillers genomen en ben finaal door die pijn grens heengegaan, zodat ik nu dus moet boeten. Nog is het klusje niet af de muren moeten ook nog. Nu heb ik maar iemand ingeschakeld die me komt helpen morgen. Ik moet er wel voor betalen maar ik kan het echt niet meer. Dat ik ervoor moet betalen vind ik niet zo erg, maar de handicap is zo verdomde moeilijk als je zo graag wilt, en je kan het NIET meer.


Doe je het wel even voorzichtig aan met je gezonheid schatje??
Je moet ook niet doen wat je lichamelijk niet kan meissie..
Ga jij eerst maar eens goed bijkomen van al dat verven/witten

knuffffffff Déylanna

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me................... opgelucht, de kamer is klaar op de ramen zemen na, voor de komst van de meubeltjes. Vandaag doe ik niets meer. Morgen ga ik de ramen zemen en de gordijnen wassen. Het schilderwerk is klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar pffffffffffff ik heb wel hulp ingeschakeld en die was binnen een paar uurtjes klaar jippieeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.........moe, slaperig, chagerijnig, alles behalve blij.

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me................... opgelucht, de kamer is klaar op de ramen zemen na, voor de komst van de meubeltjes. Vandaag doe ik niets meer. Morgen ga ik de ramen zemen en de gordijnen wassen. Het schilderwerk is klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar pffffffffffff ik heb wel hulp ingeschakeld en die was binnen een paar uurtjes klaar jippieeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Je had ook veel eerder iemand om hulp moeten roepen schatje....
Je bezorgt je eigen eerst zoveel pijn. Moet je niet meer doen oke??
Dusssssssssssssssssssssssss NIET MEER DOEN!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me.............Je had ook veel eerder iemand om hulp moeten roepen schatje....
Je bezorgt je eigen eerst zoveel pijn. Moet je niet meer doen oke??
Dusssssssssssssssssssssssss NIET MEER DOEN!!!!! 
27-11-08 15:41 
Meis meis zal ik nu zeggen nee mama Dey, ik zal luisteren naar je mama Dey  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: ................

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me.............Je had ook veel eerder iemand om hulp moeten roepen schatje....
> Je bezorgt je eigen eerst zoveel pijn. Moet je niet meer doen oke??
> Dusssssssssssssssssssssssss NIET MEER DOEN!!!!! 
> 27-11-08 15:41 
> Meis meis zal ik nu zeggen nee mama Dey, ik zal luisteren naar je mama Dey ................


hahahahaaha Jij ben ook een lekker ding zeg hahha :Big Grin: 
Misschien zegt de bloeduitslag wel dat ik geen mama Déy wordt.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## katje45

> Sterkte en beterschap lieverd!!!!
> Xx dikke knuffel!! VERZORG JEZELF!!!


Dank je Agnes  :Smile:  !

Maar ben nog steeds geradbraakt. oop dat het snel zijn werking gaat doen.

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......van alles een beetje teveel.

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me...............................heel erg maar heerlijk lui :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......voldaan van een dagje shoppen

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me........................goed, ja eigenlijk best wel, ben helemaal klaar voor de komst van mijn nieuwe meubeltjes morgen spannendddddddddd :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me........................goed, ja eigenlijk best wel, ben helemaal klaar voor de komst van mijn nieuwe meubeltjes morgen spannendddddddddd


Jij moet dit jaar wel heeeeeelllllll lief zijn geweest, zeg!!!!
Ik krijg geen nieuwe meubeltjes van de Sint hahahahaha :Big Grin:

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me .... rustig  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.............na een middag slaapje weer iets beter.  :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... brak! Veel te weinig geslapen dit weekend en ik word gek van de pijn in mn rug!

----------


## Petra717

Heey Nikky ik mag je de hand schudden, deze dame word ook niet goed van de pijn in de rug. 

Vandaag voel ik mij..... Moe en angstig, kan iemand mij vertellen wanneer ik ophoud met dissociëren?

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij..... BOOS!!!

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me best wel redelijk!

----------


## Constance

vandaag weer enerieochtend. Me rot gewerkt en weet dat ik nu weer 3 dagen uitgeschakeld ben.Contance

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....belabberd;en het weer hier werkt ook niet mee!

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij..... Best oké eigenlijk, ging vandaag wel met ups en downs. ben blij met het werk wat mij uit handen is genomen! Geeft een goed gevoel.

Lieve Aggie, jouw stuur ik een hoop zonnestralen toe :Smile:  Knufffel
mij

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... Moe, erg moe. Maar wel best een fijne dag gehad op het werk en daarna een hele gezellige meidenavond gehad bij mijn moeder, dat maakt veel goed  :Smile:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me.... het gaat, voel me erg moe. Ben wel blij dat mijn huisje weer een beetje opgeruimd raakt. Het word weer gezellig binnen, en ben blij en happy met de goede keuze die ik heb gemaakt tav de meubeltjes  :Smile: .

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel k me...........gevuld met stenen.

----------


## Constance

moe, zo ontzaggelijk moe Constance

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me............best wel goed, (tis een wonder!!!!!!)

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me...........een beetje in de zeik genomen door TWEE mensen, en die twee weten wel wie ik bedoel  :Wink:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me...................... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me......................


Je voelt je vandaag wel heeeeeeeel erg blij of niet???hahahhaa Mafkezen ik kom er toch wel achter hoor. Wacht maar af hhahhaha :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

> Je voelt je vandaag wel heeeeeeeel erg blij of niet???hahahhaa Mafkezen ik kom er toch wel achter hoor. Wacht maar af hhahhaha


Vandaag voel ik me................. Ja Dey wel blij jah, heb zo de slappe lach dat ik pampers moet gaan halen  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me................. Ja Dey wel blij jah, heb zo de slappe lach dat ik pampers moet gaan halen


Is Huggies up en go ook goed hahahhaha. Die zijn wat makkelijker bij het aantrekken :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me........jah :Stick Out Tongue:  yup en go :Big Grin: ..........yup en go :Big Grin: .......yup en go :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me........jah yup en go..........yup en go.......yup en go


Gaat het voor de rest wel goed met je?? Nee?? Dat dacht ik al te zien :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik mij.... bagger en onzeker en boos

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......moe, sloom, duf, slaperig, lui, misselijk, al met al voel ik me vandaag dus best wel goed hahahha :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik mij..... al rustiger dan gister, dus déy zullen ons dan samen best goed voelen :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

> vandaag voel ik mij..... al rustiger dan gister, dus déy zullen ons dan samen best goed voelen


Inderdaad schatje, ondanks alles blijven wij ons eigen goed voelen toch?? :Wink: 
knuffffffffffffff

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk!

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me........niet helemaal bij de tijd.

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij...... moe, heb veel geslapen, heb nog het gevoel uren te kunnen slapen. Heb afspraak bij de huisarts gemist omdat ik in dromenland lag... niet handig.

----------


## Constance

Vandaag voel ik me een loser, want zou stoppen met roken en ging toch weer door het lint

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me......................niet goed, slecht heel slecht geslapen ik maak me zorgen

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me........compleet leeg en zeer angstig.  :Frown:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me............. moe heel moe maar voldaan. Ik heb alles gedaan wat ik vandaag moest doen, alleen lichamelijk ben ik nu even afgeknoedeld.

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me............. moe heel moe maar voldaan. Ik heb alles gedaan wat ik vandaag moest doen, alleen lichamelijk ben ik nu even afgeknoedeld.



Ik hoop echt dat je je morgen weer beter voelt, liefie.
Knufffffffffffies

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me.....uitgeblust van de kerstdagen

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......nog steeds moe en gesloopt van de afgelopen vier dagen.

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me...........verkouden, een vol hoofd daarvan, dikke rode droopie ogen. Gewoon gammel zoals half nederland.

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me...........verkouden, een vol hoofd daarvan, dikke rode droopie ogen. Gewoon gammel zoals half nederland.


Liefie, kijk alsjeblieft uit, wil je. Gewoon goed uitzieken oke??
Dikke knuffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag voel ik me...........verkouden, een vol hoofd daarvan, dikke rode droopie ogen. Gewoon gammel zoals half nederland.


Rusten lieverd en idd effe goed uitzieken!!!
Knuffffff..........BETERSCHAP!!!!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.....alsof ik in brand sta!!! Heb brandend maagzuur pfffff zo maar ff de brandweer bellen, die blussen het wel en daarnaast ben ik zoekend naar waar mijn stem is gebleven. Naar een paar uur zoeken het maar opgegeven, denk niet dat ik hem vandaag nog terug vind. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me..........Perfect!!! Ik heb me eigen nog nooit zooooooo goed (lees: SLECHT) gevoeld als vandaag. Pffffffff.  :Frown:

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me:

Een beetje afgeknoedeld. Kan ook niet anders na zo'n korte nacht.
Hoop dat het morgen weer over is.

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.......kapot, gesloopt, gebroken, en super moe. Lag pas om 6 uur vanochtend in mijn bedje, en stond om 8 uur alweer naast mijn bedje. pffffffff. Gelukkig is het maar 1 keer per jaar oudjaar!!!!!

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik .....................alsof ik een kater heb zonder 1 druppel alcohol te hebben gedronken. Mijn hoofd bonkt als een gek, het lijkt wel bij iedere stap of ik tegen een muur aansla. Inderdaad lieve lui morgen beter hopen we na zo,n kort nachtje, knufffffffffffffffffffffffffffff Chicka

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik .....................alsof ik een kater heb zonder 1 druppel alcohol te hebben gedronken. Mijn hoofd bonkt als een gek, het lijkt wel bij iedere stap of ik tegen een muur aansla. Inderdaad lieve lui morgen beter hopen we na zo,n kort nachtje, knufffffffffffffffffffffffffffff Chicka


Neeeeeeeeeeee je hebt ook geen 1 druppel gedronken!!!!! Het waren toch twee druppels hahahahhahahaaa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

> Neeeeeeeeeeee je hebt ook geen 1 druppel gedronken!!!!! Het waren toch twee druppels hahahahhahahaaa


Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee echt helemaal niets, maar mijn hoofd au au

----------


## Déylanna

> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee echt helemaal niets, maar mijn hoofd au au


Weet ik lief dat je geen druppel hebt gedronken (ik zeg toch ook TWEE!!) :Big Grin: 
Ga lekker vroeg je bedje in lieverd.

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... nog een tikkeltje brak van oud en nieuw, maar toch happy  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.....alsof ik voor een tweesprong sta, en niet weet welke kant ik moet nemen. Moet ik links of moet ik rechts. Moet ik het doen of moet ik het niet doen pffffffffff.

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me .....

Zielig, heb veel pijn vanuit mijn nek.

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me:.....

Heerlijk fris, na een wandeling op het ijs.

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me......Stressie de stress, maar ook een beetje happy, nadat ik het blije, en dankbare gezicht van Do had gezien.

----------


## chicka1958

> Vandaag voel ik me......Stressie de stress, maar ook een beetje happy, nadat ik het blije, en dankbare gezicht van Do had gezien.


Vandaag voel ik me...................tsjaa wat zal ik zeggen over mezelf..........Is dat die Do van dat kleine mondje haha in jouw mooie album

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me...................tsjaa wat zal ik zeggen over mezelf..........Is dat die Do van dat kleine mondje haha in jouw mooie album


Uuuuhhhhh ja volgens mij is dat die DO ja. Ff denken........ja volgens mij toch wel ja. hahahhaa :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me .......................Zenuwachtig om een persoon die ik niet persoonlijk ken, maar wel een speciale band mee heb

----------


## Petra717

vandaag voel ik mij.... afwezig ,vreemd en angstig

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me ....

weer wat uitgeruster dan gisteren.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...uitgeblust,moe,koud,geen zin in niets en MOE

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me.....afgemat, afgepeigerd, bekaf, kapot, uitgeput, gevloerd, moe, kortom: gewoon dus compleet geradbraakt.......

----------


## chicka1958

Vandaag voel ik me..............................Onzeker over mijn gezondheid en wil de deur uit maar kan bijna niet, maaaaaaar alles komt goed(hoop ik)

----------


## natasjcha

vandaag voel ik me niet zo goed ,weer ongi geworden,had nog wel een stille hoop van zal ik nu zwanger zijn maar nee hoor ;en dat onregelmatig ongi zijn ben ik ook zat.blijf er maar mee bezig en hoe kom ik er achter waarneer ik vruchtbaar ben ,ben zo onregelmatig dat ik het niet weet ;;;;;;;;;;; gr natasjcha

----------


## Déylanna

> vandaag voel ik me niet zo goed ,weer ongi geworden,had nog wel een stille hoop van zal ik nu zwanger zijn maar nee hoor ;en dat onregelmatig ongi zijn ben ik ook zat.blijf er maar mee bezig en hoe kom ik er achter waarneer ik vruchtbaar ben ,ben zo onregelmatig dat ik het niet weet ;;;;;;;;;;; gr natasjcha



Met een onregelmatige menstruatie kun je toch redelijk goed nagaan wanneer je op je vruchtbaarst bent doormiddel van het Cervixslijm te controleren. Het cervixslijm wordt ongeveer 3 dagen voor de ovulatie draderig, plakkerig en rekbaar. Misschien een tip voor je. Succes. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me.........VERSCHRIKKELIJK!!!
Ik heb nog meer pijn na die epidurale (voor lage rughernia) dan ervoor!!!!
NOT HAPPY!!!!
GGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Xx Ag  :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me...........zoooooo moe, moe ,moe en moe!!!

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij.... moe, emotioneel

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me........beetje gespannen en heb het gevoel alsof er een hele grote druk op me staat.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me.........belabberd!!!
Zit met die hernia en nu ook nog 's de griep erbij...wat wil een mens nog meer  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Da's zeker niet handig een hernia en griep. Vooral niet als je veel moet hoesten en niezen.
Wens je beterschap toe! Ziek goed uit!

----------


## Déylanna

> Vandaag voel ik me.........belabberd!!!
> Zit met die hernia en nu ook nog 's de griep erbij...wat wil een mens nog meer



Hey lieverd. Heeeeeeeel veel beterschap, meissie. 
knufffffffffffff xxxxxx

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me?

Net als het weer!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Veel zenuwpijn in mijn arm en moet nog zoveel doen.

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij.... wensend katje veel betereschap en hoop dat de pijn snel weg zakt!


Wandaag voel ik mij... Bagger

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me....verraden door een 'vriend',waar ik altijd voor klaarstond;
hij heeft op mijn ziel getrapt!!

Vandaag voel ik me... depri,onzeker;wat wil ik wel/niet,waar wil ik wel/niet mee doorgaan...pffff

----------


## Déylanna

Vandaag voel ik me........behoorlijk naar.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me superkwaad...en dat allemaal door één dom persoon!!

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik me...... ok

----------


## katje45

Vandaag voel ik me.....

Door dit mooie weer zo vrolijk, heel vrolijk  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...bezorgd/twijfelachtig

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij..... gaar.

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... fantastisch! Heerlijke avond gehad gisteren, ben er nog happy van  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...moe,maar happy (omdat ik weer internet heb  :Smile: )

----------


## Petra717

Wandaag voel ik mij.... gebroken en gaar

----------


## katje45

Peetje,

Wat is er met je aan de hand dat je gebroken en gaar bent?

---------

Zelf heb ik veel last van zenuwpijn! Desondanks de sterkte pijnstillers, die maken mij alleen duf.

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... een beetje in de war :s

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me hetzelfde als ons pettie....gebroken en gaar (moemoemoe,teveel te doen,geen rust kunnen vinden,spanningen)

----------


## Petra717

@ Kitty, Hoop dat pijnstillers inmiddels een beetje werken. 
Ik was gaar en gebroken na lange werkdagen die vol onrust waren, daarnaast een hoop spanning in mijn lijf, waarop mijn lijf erg reageert.
@ Nikky, Hoe komt het dat je zo in de war? 
@ Aggie, lieverd probeer je toch een beejte ontspanning te zoeken?

dikke knufff voor allemaal!

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag voel ik mij..... Angstig, onzeker, verdrietig en onrustig!

----------


## Petra717

@ Tess, hoe komt t dat je je zo voelt? 

Vandaag voel ik mij... voldaan en geremt

----------


## Tess71

Beste Petra717,

Ik ben 4 weken geleden na 13 jaar efexor te hebben gebruikt (geswitcht van Efexor XR naar Citalopram) Functioneerde voor die tijd al niet goed meer, maar nu is het even helemaal mis!

Voldaan gevoel.....Heerlijk Petra, kan niet wachten tot die tijd voor mij ook weer aanbreekt!

Fijne zondag.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

vandaag voel ik me slecht!!!
ben het beu beu beu !!!!!!!!
wil graag al die rotpillen de vuilbak inkieperen want ze helpen me toch niet!!!!!!!! 
aaaaaarghhhhht

----------


## Nikky278

@ Petra: Was in de war door een jongen. Ben eigenlijk helemaal nog niet klaar voor nieuwe gevoelens, wist niet wat ik er mee aan moest. Of moet eigenlijk... Maar dat komt wel goed, zie wel hoe het loopt  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me... brak  :Frown:  Halve nacht wakker gelegen van de pijn. Nu gaat het, hoop dat dat zo blijft :s

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

@ Pettie,

Ik ben weer ver ontspannen hoor  :Wink: 

Dikke knuff terug XXX

----------


## Tess71

Zenuwachtig

----------


## Agnes574

Raar...een draaimolen (mijn koppie)...happy...doodmoe  :Wink: 

Maar voor de rest alles ok hoor..hahaha :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me overdonderd. Het is alsof niks goed kan gaan... Eerst gaat mijn telefoon kapot, dan krijg ik te horen dat ik steunkousen moet gaan dragen en als klapper op de vuurpijl wordt mijn vader in het ziekenhuis opgenomen en hebben ze geen idee wat er nou mis is... Aaargh!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Nikky!!!!!
Xx

----------


## Petra717

Take care Nikkie, 

Hoop dat er gauw meer duidelijkheid komt! 

Liefs, petra

----------


## Nikky278

Heel erg bedankt meiden, jullie zijn schatten  :Smile:  
Hij is weer thuis, nog steeds geen idee wat het nou was, maar ze willen hem niet plagen met meer vervelende onderzoeken en een (kijk)operatie durven de artsen helemaal niet aan, dus dan maar alleen morfine. Dat helpt goed tegen de pijn, dus dat scheelt al.

Xx

----------


## Tess71

Onzeker, ga ik wel of niet na 4 weken alleen naar buiten!

----------


## Kizzy

Vandaag voel ik me goed, de gedachten dat ik bijna op reis vertrek kan mijn humeur verbeteren!

hopelijk blijft het zo, en voelen jullie je ook goed!

groetjes!

Kizzy

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag een redelijke dag :Smile: 

Ik wens jou een fijne reis toe Kizzy!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Kizzy

Bedankt om de snelle reactie, ben pas aktief op de site!

grtjs

----------


## Tess71

Rustig!

Graag gedaan Kizzy, zelf vind ik het ook fijn als mensen een reactie geven :Smile: 
Waar gaat de reis naar toe?

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Kizzy

Goede morgend,

Zondag vertrekken we naar kroatie, ik, mijn zoon, en vriend!
tis nu wel een stress week, maar hopelijk valt volgende week alles in zijn plooi.
Jij reis plannen?

xx

----------


## katje45

Kizzy, Goede reis toegewenst!

-------

Ikzelf heb de tramadol afgebouwd, maar of ik daar nou blij van word  :Confused: .

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me vandaag goed en krachtig  :Big Grin:  
Ik heb zondag 700m gezwommen, heb dinsdag 1125m gezommen  :Big Grin:  Jeej eindelijk weer meer kracht en conditie!

Iedereen een fijne vakantie en voor de mensjes die zich niet zo blij en goed voelen veel sterkte en succes!

----------


## Kizzy

Vandaag wat minder energie!

Weten dat jullie mij steunen doet mij deugd, maar het beetje energie dat er altijd 
overblijft verdeel ik onder jullie die het ook nodig hebben!!

grts
kizzy

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag heel erg moe in mijn hoofd!

Kroatië heb van horen zeggen dat het er erg mooi is :Smile:  geniet er maar lekker van!

Ik blijf dit jaar in ons kikkerlandje.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me HAPPY  :Big Grin:  en daar ben ik superblij om!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me ontzettend verveeld. Zondagen zijn echt de 'er is niets te doen dagen'. Verschrikkelijk :-|

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me wééral happy  :Wink:  en ik hoop jij ook terug sylvia ; het is nl weer maandag !!!  :Smile: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik mij onrustig en kan ik niet slapen, morgen voel ik me hopelijk beter...

----------


## Tess71

Heb ik wederom veel last van hoofdpijn.

Waarom zo onrustig Luuss?

----------


## katje45

Hoi Tess,

Vervelend die hoofdpijn. Hoop voor je dat het toch weer snel verdwijnt.

------

Ik, helaas nog steeds last van zenuwpijn. Maar het is niet anders.

----------


## Tess71

Hoi katje, Zenuwpijn lijkt mij heel erg! Mijn moeder heeft Fybromialgie en ook nog eens een paar versleten nekwervels. Zij heeft dagelijks veel pijn en ook nog eens last van clusterhoofdpijn!

Jou zenuwpijn zit dat op een plek of verspreid?

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, onrustig omdat het in en om het huis een puinzooi/vuilnisbelt is waar geen einde aan lijkt te komen, omdat ik weer op mezelf wil wonen maar dat door omstandigheden niet mogelijk is momenteel voor mij en ik dus mijn rust niet altijd kan vinden en omdat mijn vriend niet voor rede vatbaar is.. maar vandaag heb ik met mijn paps een plan van aanpak gemaakt en zijn we bezig gegaan met opruimen en ik heb mijn vriend eens goed de waarheid verteld en dat scheelt al een hele hoop  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat jij je ook weer wat beter voelt!
@ Katje, ik hoop dat je een manier vind om de pijn minder te laten zijn.

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

redelijk, geen hoofdpijn :Smile: 

Goh Luuss wat een toestand, maar goed van je dat je voor jezelf bent opgekomen en dat je hulp hebt van je paps!
Hoop dat je snel weer je leven kan oppakken :Wink: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

:Smile:  ben al in de goede richting bezig, en doordat ik nu thuis woon bij me paps en broertje kunnen we meer samen doen (zowel leuke als minder leuke dingen) en kan ik me op school focussen zodat ik daarna een leuke baan kan zoeken en een plek voor mezelf  :Smile: 

gelukkig maar dat je geen hoofdpijn hebt  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Oververhit het is hier 29 graden.

En schiet het opruimen een beetje op Luuss?

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... Hoopvol  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag voel ik me... alsof ik tegen muren praat :S

ja de voortuin is al grotendeels onkruid en onhandig hangende takken vrij  :Wink:  morgen weer even snoeien en onkruidwieden enzo en dan hoop ik t einde te kunnen zien ^_^

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... Een tikkeltje brak, maar wel happy  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me verscheurd door emoties ....
(niet vragen om uitleg)
Tijd zal raad brengen  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Ietsje beter, maar nog erg moe in mijn hoofd.

En Ag heeft tijd raad gebracht :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... alsof er weer meer mogelijkheden zijn en wat fitter  :Smile: 

@Agnes, ik hoop dat tijd idd raad heeft gebracht
@ Tess, ik hoop dat je je minder moe voelt in je hoofd

----------


## Kizzy

Hoi allemaal,

Ben terug uit vakantie en de stress is er al weer!
gelukkig is de zon er die geeft mij wat energie. :Smile: 

Voor jullie allen stuur ik wat energie door :Smile: 

groetjes
kizzy

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kizzy, hoe was de vakantie? Ik hoop minder stressvol!

----------


## Tess71

best wel na een lange tijd weer wat beter :Smile: 

Kizzy bedankt voor de energie ik accepteer deze graag :Wink: 
Heb je wel een leuke vakantie gehad?

Hoi Luuss gelukkig veel minder moe in mijn hoofd, en jij, ben je nog fit :Smile: )

----------


## Luuss0404

Gelukki maar dat je minder moe in je hoofd bent Tess.. en ja ik voel me wel fitter, alhoewel het zo zn ups endowns heeft, maarja ik wil soms ook teveel..

Vandaag voel ik me... alsof ik wil dat het morgen is, lekker even met mijn broertje naar Amsterdam daar even rondkijken en dan naar een concert van AFI, even ontspannen!

----------


## Tess71

Iets minder vandaag veel last van stemmingswisselingen :Frown: 

Luuss heel veel plezier met je broer in Amsterdam, en gooi je haar los meid :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...boos, gestresst, het gevoel dat ik me constant moet verantwoorden ... gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Kizzy

Vandaag een dag om snel voorbij te gaan!! ben wat down...

hoe verloopt jullie dag?

Grtjes Kizzy

----------


## dotito

me niet zo best,het word me allemaal een beetje teveel :Frown: ik voel mij echt slecht :Frown: 

lieve groetjes,

dotito :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Tess hoop dat de stemminsgswisselingen minder zijn...

Het concert was echt heel leuk  :Smile:  heb nu alleen last van mijn oog (ontstoken waarschijnlijk) en de terugreis ging echt flut omdat een of andere persoon het nodig vond zich voor de trein te gooien... waardoor we niet wisten of we vanaf a'dam nog thuis zouden komen... naar amersfoort gegaan en daar een uur in onzekerheid gewacht op de trein die gelukkig wel kwam, maar we waren pas rond half 4 thuis ipv rond 02:10... dus sjah...

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag voel ik me.... brak, heb ik last van mijn oogjes en doet mijn al dan niet ex moeilijk en wordt ik er gek van!

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag voel ik mij gespannen, heb straks een gesprek met mijn behandelend arts en daarna een gesprek met de gedragstherapeut van het AMC!

@ Dotito gaat het al weer wat beter?

@ Luuss Exen wat met je ermee?? weg ermee  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... in de war door vlinders

@ Dotito, ik hoop dat je je wat beter voelt!

@ Tess, hoe gingen je gesprekken? Is je gespannenheid al minder? 
En het is nu idd mijn ex, en ondanks dat ik van hem hou zal het nooit werken...

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...groggy en dizzy van m'n nieuwe medicatie ; Lyrica!

----------


## Luuss0404

vandaag voel ik me... alsof ik nog meer liedjes wil leren spelen op de gitaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... aan de ene kant goed omdat de operatie achter de rug is, aan de andere kant wat minder omdat ik pijn heb en niks anders kan dan zitten en af en toe met moeite een stukje lopen. Dat gaat best vervelen...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Nikky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

hallo Luuss,en Tess, :Smile: 

ik wou jullie even laten weten dat ik me al iets beter voel.om een lang verhaal kort te maken, ik ben tien dagen geleden plots opgenomen in de kliniek met een ontsteking aan mijn tenen. ik kon al die tijd niet reageren omdat ik geen pc had. het gaat iets beter met me, maar door ik allergische ben aan antibiotica duurt de genezing langer. nu heeft de dokter gezegd dat ik normaal einde van de week naar huis mag. ja is nogal een miserie hoor! en je zit hier maar in die kliniek. mijn vriend komt wel alle dagen langs maar leuk is anders.ik zal in ieder geval blij zijn dat ik thuis ben. 
ps:hou jullie ook goed he!!

lieve groetjes,
dotito, :Frown:

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Dotito goed om wat van je te horen :Smile: 

Wat een ellende allemaal zeg, maar je hebt het achter de rug! Kan mij heel goed voorstellen dat je graag naar huis wilt, gelukkig heb je een lieve vriend die elke dag naar je toekomt.

Heel veel sterkte nog en alvast een fijne thuiskomst gewenst :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dotito, 
Wat een zooi allemaal zeg, maar superlief dat je vriend elke dag langskomt  :Big Grin: 
Zou fijn zijn als je weer naar je eigen huis kan en het genezingsproces een verder wel goed gaat en je snel weer beter wordt! Sterkte!
Liefs Luuss

Vandaag voel ik me... lichamelijk moe en stijf... nu hopen dat ik vanmiddag toch een beetje kan zwemmen met mn beste vriendin en dan kijken of ze me een nieuw liedje kan leren, als ik daar nog de energie voor vind...

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...verdrietig, doodop,'op', verward...geestelijk en emotioneel gebroken

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik hoop dat je je wat beter voelt! Sterkte (F)

Vandaag voel ik me... energieloos :S

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag begint de dag lekker :Smile: 

Agnes gaat het weer een beetje?

Luuss hopelijk heb je al wat meer energie!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, fijn dat de dag lekker begint, hopelijk blijft het zo  :Smile: 

Ja ik voel me weer wat energieker, ben weer wezen zwemmen, gister op verjaardag van mijn 2 neefjes geweest (werden 3 en 9) dus hernieuwde energie opgedaan, mede dankzij het feit dat ik het beste cadeau gaf  :Big Grin:  

Vandaag voel ik me.. rustiger in mijn hoofd en in mijn doen en laten, en ik voel een bedje voor mijn vogel die in mijn capuchon slaapt...

----------


## Tess71

Heb ik veel last van hoofdpijn dat ik er misselijk van ben.

Leuk Luuss je vogel in je capuchon, gezellig hihi

----------


## Luuss0404

Arme Tess, hoop dat het snel overgaat! 

Mijn vogel is heel lief maar wel heel raar  :Wink:  Hij slaapt niet alleen in mijn capuchon als hij eruit is, maar hij eet ook een deel mijn brood (voornamelijk het beleg) op en als ik ranja drink doet hij net alsof het zijn drinken is... Als ik een deze dagen het nog voor elkaar krijg om foto's te uploaden dan kan je t zelf zien :P

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss; hihi, dat vogeltje van jou wil ik ook wel 's zien  :Wink: ..super hé 'dierenvriendjes' hebben! Mijn woefkes peppen mij ook altijd op  :Smile: .

@Tess; hoe gaat het nu met je ?? Heb je een migraineaanval??

Ik voel me weer beter in mijn vel  :Wink: , mijn dipje is voorbij!!
Vrijdag echter weer zenuwonderzoek (EMG) en scan van de onderrug...grr!!

Vandaag voel ik me ... overoveroveroververmoeid...maar slapen lukt me niet door de pijn en het té moe zijn...dus is voel me een beetje frusti!!

Iedereen veel sterkte ; leuk en lief dat iedereen zo met elkaar meeleeft zeg!!
Dikke knuff Xx

----------


## Tess71

redelijk hoop dat het zo blijft :Smile: 

@Luuss ben benieuwd naar de foto's, leuk hoor :Wink: 

@Agnes; het lijkt een lichte migraineaanval, ik heb het ook wel eens erger gehad maar dan lig ik echt op bed gelukkig heb ik het niet vaak!
Succes vrijdag met je onderzoek en scan, scheelt wel dat je weer uit je dipje bent kan je het toch wat beter opvangen :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## suuuus

druk,druk,druk,druk,druk ben blij dat ik ff zit

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes en Tess, dankzij de goed hulp van Agnes heb ik nu eerst ff 3 foto's van mn vogeltje geupload  :Big Grin:  *jeej*
@ Agnes, fijn dat je weer uit je dipje bent en succes vrijdag met het onderzoek en natuurlijk veel sterkte en succes met in slaap komen en je pijn! 
@ Tess, is je migraine over en voel je je daarom redelijk? Hoop dat t snel wat beter gaat zodat je lekker naar Maastricht kan!

Vandaag voel ik me.. bevrijd van een gevoel door de persoon die dat gevoel gaf een lange mail te sturen en hopelijk kom ik vanavond wel in slaap en droom ik geen rare dingen.  :Smile: 

Liefs en sterkte voor iedereen!

----------


## Tess71

@Luuss, wat een, mooi lief vogeltje prachtige kleuren :Smile:  wat is de naam van je vogel? jammer dat je geen foto kan maken als hij/zij in je capuchon zit, is een beetje lastig je achterkant op de foto nemen hi hi, wel een uitdaging :Wink: 
Zielig de aanvallen heeft hij/zij dat vaak?

@agnes, heel veel sterkte vandaag en ik hoop dat alles goed gaat!

Lieve dames een heel fijn weekend :Smile: 

Voel een lichte vorm van opwinding omdat ik vanavond voor het eerst in lange tijd uiteten ga, gelukkig is mijn hoofdpijn over :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss;
"dankzij de goede hulp van Agnes heb ik nu eerst ff 3 foto's van mn vogeltje geupload"
-Volgens mij was het Sylvia die je daar zo goed mee geholpen heeft  :Wink: 

Iedereen; merci voor de 'sterkte berichtjes' ,
Wens jullie allemaal een héél fijn weekend !!
Dikke knuff!!

Smakelijk Tess..geniet ervan  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, mijn lieve vogeltje heet Heavy (ja beetje rare naam voor een vogel) hij is al 11,5 jaar oud en het is idd moeilijk om een foto te maken als hij in mijn capuchon zit  :Wink:  Sinds 2 jaar heeft hij die aanvallen, dan kan hij zijn vleugels niet bewegen en dan rolt hij rond, totdat wij hem oppakken en vasthouden totdat hij rustig is, soms heeft hij het 2x in 1 week en soms 3 maand niet. Ik hoop dat het uit eten gaan leuk was en dat je ervan hebt kunnen genieten!

@ Agnes... ja hmz ben een beetje warrig in mijn hoofd, bij deze dank voor het corrigeren  :Smile: 

@ Sylvia, sorry voor de verwarring die ik hier bracht :S *schaam*

Ik hoop dat jullie allemaal een fijn weekend hebben! liefs!

----------


## Agnes574

....Moe, maar voldaan na een redelijk leuk weekeind.

----------


## Tess71

Goed  :Wink: 

@Luuss Heavy leuke naam voor een klein vogeltje ha ha

@Ag En is het goed gegaan je onderzoek?

@Dotito hoe gaat het nu met je?

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me stemloos, nog brak van mijn erg gezellige weekend en dan moet ik vanavond ook nog een tussentoets maken...scheelt dat die niet meetelt als echt cijfer ^_^

@ Tess, ja we wouden niet een alledaagse naam voor onze vogel  :Wink:  En als we (heavy) metal of andere muziek aan hebben staan probeert hij er vaak bovenuit te komen, dus zijn 'stemgeluid' is wel 'heavy' :P

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag een beetje de kriebels voor morgen( begin therapie) maar ik kijk er ook wel weer naar uit :Smile: 

@Ag heerlijk dat je een voldaan weekend hebt gehad, dat heeft een mens nodig en geeft je weer nieuwe energie :Smile: 

@Luuss een gezellig weekend en een tussentoets.......zoals ik al eerder zei je bent een bezig bijtje hi hi 
Super hoor, zo krijgt zo een beestje een hele eigen identiteit, en dat is natuurlijk het leukste wat er is.

----------


## dotito

heel slecht, ben ongesteld en heb er al sinds mijn 10de al heel veel last van.
vooral hormonaal ben ik helemaal uit balans. en buikpijn,ect.....echt een baaldag!!! :Mad:

----------


## dotito

> Goed 
> 
> @Luuss Heavy leuke naam voor een klein vogeltje ha ha
> 
> @Ag En is het goed gegaan je onderzoek?
> 
> @Dotito hoe gaat het nu met je?


hey Tess,
de laaste tijd voel ik me echt niet zo best,nu mijn tenen terug wat in orde zijn begint mijn rug weer heel veel pijn te doen.zie het soms echt niet meer zitten,het stopt gewoon niet.als je moet leven met chronische pijn meid echt niet te doen hoor :Frown: ga binnenkort terug naar de rugspecialst voor een tweede openie.er zal ooit wel eens een dag komen zeker, dat ik terug weer de oude ben :Smile: 

lieve groetjes aan jou en Luuss, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tess71

Niet zo happy, mijn maandelijkse ongemakje komt dit weekend weer om het hoekje kijken :Frown: 

Hoi Dotito,

Wat een ellende meis, mijn moeder heeft ook chronische pijn dus ik weet hoe het je leven kan beïnvloeden. het is vaak overleven in plaats van leven.
Maar wel goed dat je zo positief blijft dat zal zeker niet altijd even makkelijk zijn, maar je moet wel!
Een Second opinion is altijd de moeite waard, je weet nooit waar het goed voor is en de ene dokter is de andere niet.

Fijn weekend.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me...bar slecht!
Naast de zenuwpijn en rugpijn door de teruggekeerde hernia (uit de EMG bleek dat het weer duidelijk 'mis' is op niveau L5 links..grr) heb ik er ook nog even een oor-, én keelontsteking bij gekregen door de oververmoeidheid!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, fijn dat je voetjes weer normaal zijn, maar wel ellendig dat je daar rugpijn voor in de plek hebt gekregen  :Frown:  Goed dat je een second opinion neemt, hopen dat deze arts je goed kan helpen!
@ Tess, ja vervelend dat maandelijkse ongemak, hoop dat het verder wel goed met je gaat  :Wink: 
@ Agnes, het zit je ook niet mee zeg  :Frown:  Wel je rust nemen hoor meid! Lekker op de bank met een leuke film, een goed boek, lekker kopje warm drinken, dikke deken over je heen...

Vandaag voel ik me...minder grieperig, wel erg moe want ben met mijn papa wezen winkelen,we hebben lp's (jaja ouderwets voor sommigen) en boeken gekocht en zijn nog op visite geweest bij de jarige buurvrouw.

Heel veel sterkte dames!!! 
Veel liefde, warmte en een dikke knuffel!

----------


## Tess71

vandaag voel ik mij een beetje onrustig.

@Agnes wat een ellende meid je wordt niet echt gespaard, hoe gaat het op dit moment met je?

@Luuss Leuk hoor Lp's een stukje nostalgie, vaak mooie en aparte hoezen en het heeft wel wat dat gekraak :Wink: 

@Dotito hoe gaat het met je?

Fijne dag dames :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Tess,Luuss en de rest  :Wink: 

Nog niet zo best..ga in mijn bedje kruipen...
Morgen naar de specialist om de uitslag van de scan en EMG...ben benieuwd wat ze gaan doen (en of ik daar mee akkoord ga  :Wink: ).

Gister te horen gekregen dat mijn schoonmoeder haar tumormarkers wéér véél te hoog liggen...pfff..ik hoop écht dat ze niet terug moet worden geopereerd met de chemo ed..zou 4de keer zijn!!
Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, vervelend dat je je zo onrustig voelt, hoop dat dat gevoel snel wegtrekt  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, spannend morgen uitslag, veel succes! Wat naar dat je schoonmoeder alweer te hoge tumormarkers heeft en daardoor (misschien) weer geopereerd en/of chemo moet. Ik zag gister een meneer bij Oprah en er werd beweerd dat die man het geneesmiddel tegen kanker had gevonden, maar wat ik daarna meekreeg was het alleen iets om het ziekteproces te rekken. Ik wens je heel veel sterkte, liefde en moed toe! 

Vandaag voel ik me... heel erg boos op mijn opleidingsinstituut die stelletje PIEPzakken, hun klantenservicemedewerkers (telefonisch en per e-mail) zijn echt oliedom, niet op de hoogte en ik wil ze wel wurgen! Rust vinden lukt me momenteel barslecht  :Frown: 

Veel sterkte en liefde dames!

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me.... eindelijk ontspannen, minder gestressd en dus minder last van mijn rug!

Heb mijn leraar gemaild en die heeft mijn e-mail naar een manager gestuurd met de mededeling dat hij vond dat die gast mij moest bellen, nou we zullen zien. Ik moet mijn lerares nog even het hele verhaal mailen en dan brengt zij mij in contact met een andere manager, dus misschien dat er dan iets gedaan wordt!
Verder kon ik vanaf maandag niet slapen omdat elke positie mij zeer deed... en vannacht eindelijk lekker geslapen... en vanochtend heerlijk lang onder de douche gestaan en voel me nu eindelijk weer wat beter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag voel ik mij weer wat beter :Smile: 

@Ag en hoe luidt de uitslag en wat ga je doen?

@Luuss en ben je al gebeld? gelukkig voel jij je weer wat beter slapen is zo belangrijk en lekker :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

@Tess,blij te horen dat je je wat beter voelt!! 

Uitslag was niet zo goed...
We gaan een (proef) zenuwwortelblokkade proberen; hopelijk werkt/helpt dat!!
Anders moet er terug geopereerd worden...met een kans van 1 op 10 dat ik verlamd kan geraken..daar heb ik dus géén zin in!!


@Luuss, blijf zo heerlijk ontspannen met minder stress!!  :Wink: 

@allemaal; een héél fijn weekend!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, fijn dat het weer wat beter gaat  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, ik hoop echt heel hard dat de proefblokkade werkt! Heel veel sterkte!

Ik heb nog niks gehoort van school  :Frown:  Ik heb nog steeds last van mijn rug, maar dinsdag ga ik even naar de mama van een vriend die mij gaat masseren, dan kan ik woensdag in elk geval mijn examen goed gaan doen  :Smile:  Verder voel ik mij wel goed momenteel en kan ik redelijk slapen  :Smile: 

Veel liefs voor jullie allemaal en een fijn weekend verder!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met je examen Luuss!!!!
Ik duim voor je morgen!!

Knuff Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt Agnes  :Smile:  

Vandaag voel ik me .... ontspannen na die lekkere massage  :Smile:  Welterusten iedereen...

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag voel ik mij erg moe, maar dat is niet zo gek als je therapie hebt gehad en daarna nog even hebt gewinkeld. Maar het was het meer dan waard :Wink: 


Agnes dat kan ik begrijpen dat je daar geen zin in hebt 1 op 10 dat is nogal wat!  :Frown: 
Hoop dat de blokkade de oplossing voor jou is, wanneer gaat dat gebeuren?

Luuss fijn dat je weer redelijk slaapt :Smile: 
En je examen, dat is vast en zeker goed gegaan :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... niet helemaal fit  :Frown: 

Ik heb mijn typvaardigheid met een 9 gehaald ondanks een gekneusde hand, mijn computervaardigheden examen daar krijg ik nog bericht over...

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik mij... teleurgesteld, ik zou voor 10 uur wakker gemaakt worden door mijn liefde.... om half 12 was hij er nog niet dus ik bellen, stond hij net op cs om naar mijn huis toe te gaan en had niet vene gebeld ofzo... dus ik was boos en heb gezegd dat we wel andere x afspreken... dus mijn teleurstelling in t huishouden gestopt ...

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik mij... blij ondanks de pijn. Ik heb een akoestische gitaar gekregen met standaard en zown hoes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Jeeeeej! Ik heb een uberlief broertje  :Big Grin:  En heb hem ook vele knuffels gegeven hoor!

----------


## Lara '52

LUUSS PROFICIAT !!! 

Jij bent een vechtertje zo denk ik over jou ;goed meid . 

Deze avond een moeilijk gesprek met kleindochter ze is 15 jaar en verliefd maar of alles zo 

simpel is zoals zij denkt: nee,heb haar gezegd voor zich zelf op te komen en klakkeloos niet alles geloven . 

Daarmee ,is deze dag terug gelukt en ik ben tevreden :geluk schuilt soms in een klein hoekje  :Wink:  

veel liefs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Celest,
Ja het is ongeacht leeftijd soms moeilijk om voor jezelf op te komen, vooral in de liefde... maar gelukkig heeft ze een lieve oma die dat met haar bespreekt en kan ze het als ze eigenwijs is altijd nog zelf ondervinden en dan uithuilen bij jou  :Wink: 
Geluk schuilt inderdaad soms in een klein hoekje, soms zijn de kleine dingen zoveel meer waard dan de grote  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben 22 oktober, dus gister 25 jaartjes oud geworden, ik kwam er dankzij agnes achter dat dat onbekend was ... dus heb het aangepast, maarja middenin de nacht heeft dat weinig indruk  :Wink: 
Gister had ik even een minne dag, door de pijn en alle emoties van de afgelopen tijd zakte ik even in elkaar aangezien mijn benen mij niet meer wouden dragen, maar mijn broertje kwam gelijk bij mij en gaf mij een lieve knuffel en zei dat hij het heel goed van mij vind dat ik altijd zoveel doorzettingsvermogen en geestelijke kracht heb ondanks dat mijn lichaam niet altijd meewerkt, dus dat was het geluk in het kleine hoekje voor mij  :Smile:  Ik heb vandaag lekker rustig aangedaan en voel me dus ook alweer wat beter  :Smile: 


Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Goed :Smile: 

Hiep hiep hoera Luuss als nog van harte gefeliciteerd met je geboortedag :Smile: 
En idd Luuss het geluk schuilt vaak in de kleine dingen :Smile:  maar zijn ze dan Eigenlijk wel klein.....als het je gelukkig maakt :Smile: 

Fijn dat je kleindochter bij jou terecht kan Celest, ik heb mijn lieve oma al een lange tijd niet meer, maar ik mis haar nog steeds.

Ik vind jullie lieve dames :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Dames , 

@Luuss  :Big Grin:  Van harte gefeliciteerd ,dikke knuffel meid  :Embarrassment:  

Sorry, zopas ook maar ontdekt want ik kijk alle dag (bijna) : dan ben je een schorpioentje : amaai strijders type . 

Hoofd omhoog je komt er wel in het leven en alle beetjes helpen in het leven eender op welk vlak , hou je daar aan vast . 


@TESS GOEIEMIDDAG  :Smile:  JA ,geluk zit hem meer in een klein hoekje en dat moet je dan waarderen en naar waarde schatten ,dat helpt je soms meer vooruit dan al de glitter en glans (wie het kleine niet eert is het grote niet waard )  :Smile:  

Een oma zijn vind ik heerlijk alsook opa zijnde , mijn man doet ook enorm zijn best betreft de kleinkinderen ,nu zeker in de apejaren zeg ik dan hebben ze zekers iemand nodig waar ze openhartig kunnen mee zijn , ik zeg mijn ding zij moet daar niet mee eens zijn ,maar ik zeg haar : denk er eens over na en doe er mee wat je wilt ;wij hebben ook met vallen en opstaan geleerd in het leven ,wijs nooit iemand met de vinger zeg ik altijd het kan ons ook overkomen ,geluk kan soms zo vlug keren als je het hebt hou het zolang mogelijk vast en geniet ervan en denk altijd niet het kan nog beter : 

GRTJS Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Tess, ja de kleine dingen lijken soms heel klein, maar kunnen van heel veel waarde zijn!  :Big Grin:  En mijn geluk zit in de kleine dingen die ik belangrijk vind en dus op mijn waarde schat  :Smile: 

Celest, afhankelijk van welke krant je pakt ben ik of weegschaal of schorpioen... maar maakt mij niet zoveel uit, want ik ben wie ik ben  :Wink:  Fijn dat jij en je man zo genieten van het opa en oma zijn en je kleinkinderen advies proberen te geven zonder je mening daarbij op te dringen.
Mijn ene oma heb ik nooit leren kennen, mijn opa maar 5,5 jaar meegemaakt (beide vader's kant), mijn andere opa is overleden toen ik 16 was en mijn oma leeft nog, die had ik op mijn verjaardag na 6 jaar es aan de telefoon en in al die tijd haar nooit gesproken. Deze zijn beide moeder's kant, erg gelovig, ondertussen achter de ellebogen zoals ik dat zie... en proberen hun mening TE sterk over te brengen... mijn moeder had een keer tegen mijn oma gezegd dat ik met een meisje had gezoend en toen had mijn oma gezegd dat ik gelijk maar langs de prietser of pastoor (of hoe die man ook heet) moest om gereinigd te wordne ... mjah... gelukkig heb ik aan mijn vader's kant een lieve oudtante die ik als mijn 'oma' beschouw en die praat over ha ervaringen en wil die van mij weten en geeft advies waar ik zelf maar mee moet doen wat ik ermee wil doen  :Smile: 

Geluk zit in kleine dingen, die naar ieders waarde soms toch heel groot kunnen zijn!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Goeieavond Luuss , 

Ik heb ook oud -tante's in de familie die zogezegde kristelijke ,maar als het over geld gaat staan ze op de eerste rij om jou omver te duwen opdat zij hun zakken goed kunnen vullen (al vele financiele kwesties in de familie door hun ) die moeien hun met alles en verschuilen zich achter hun (geloof )?  :Mad:  

Laat ieder in zijn eigenwaarde (als ieder voor zijn eigen stoep zou vegen dat zou al veel helpen )  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

> Goeieavond Luuss , 
> Laat ieder in zijn eigenwaarde (als ieder voor zijn eigen stoep zou vegen dat zou al veel helpen )



Ik kan hier maar een ding op zeggen, helemaal mee eens :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Onrustig........ga straks met mijn mams mee naar de dokter.

----------


## Luuss0404

Goed gezegd Celest! 

Tess, hoop dat je je minder onrustig voelt en dat je moeder en jij positief nieuws hebben gehad van de dokter  :Smile: 

Vandag voel ik me... redelijk futloos  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

niet zo best :Frown: ben ongesteld en dan voel ik me heel ziek :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

Dotito, ik hoop dat je je nu weer beter voelt  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me...redelijk. Vorige week had ik een dipje, ik moest teveel doen en kon me niet concentreren, maar mijn examens zijn geweest dus das een stresspunt minder.. en zometeen een vriendin helpen haar huisje verven...

----------


## dotito

> Dotito, ik hoop dat je je nu weer beter voelt 
> 
> Vandaag voel ik me...redelijk. Vorige week had ik een dipje, ik moest teveel doen en kon me niet concentreren, maar mijn examens zijn geweest dus das een stresspunt minder.. en zometeen een vriendin helpen haar huisje verven...


Dag Luusje

ja vandaag gaat het ook redelijk goed met me,heb lekker gekookt heb thuis hier alles wat opgeruimd,moet ook eens gebeuren he :Big Grin: hoop voor jou dat je deze week een betere week hebt,dan vorige week.maar nu je examens voorbij zijn zal den druk er zo wat afvallen he!en voor de rest alles goed met je? zou zeggen veel verf plezier..... :Big Grin: 

dikke knuff D, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me behoorlijk uitgeput.
Deze week tentamenweek, heb er net 2 daagjes opzitten en 3 toetsen, en ik zie het nu al niet meer zitten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

@ Syl en Luuss,
Sterkte met de tentamens/examens,hopelijk horen we snel goede uitslagen  :Wink: !

Vandaag voel ik me erg moe en heb ik redelijk wat pijn na die wortelblokkade van vanmorgen.
Lekker mijn bed in dus  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, fijn dat het wat beter met je gaat  :Smile:  Ik heb alleen nog in januari examens van mijn medisch administratieve opleiding, dus daar moet ik nog wel heel veel voor doen... Gister was leuk om die vriendin te helpen, zij ging ook niet zo snel gelukkig, maar samen hebben we zo'n grote pot verf opgemaakt en zijn we een heel eind gekomen  :Smile:  Ik voel me verder nog erg onrustig...

@ Sylvia, heel veel succes met je tentamens! Wanneer krijg jij je uitslagen?

@ Agnes, ik hoop dat je vandaag minder pijn hebt... 
Ik krijg de uitslag als het goed is binnen 8 week, dus moet nog erg lang wachten en als ik herexamen moet doen dan zou ik dat 2 dagen na mijn medische examens hebben... blegh

Vandaag voel ik me... onrustig

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Weet nog niet precies wanneer ik alle uitslagen krijg, zal wel tijdens de lessen zijn, volgende week ong  :Wink:  

Vandaag voel ik me behagelt (ging naar school, kreeg een enorme hagelbui op mn hoofd, vervolgens na de toets naar huis, ging de rits van mn jas kapot :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  OOh wat een héérlijke dag is dit!! *kuch*)

----------


## Lara '52

LUUSS verven toff ... als het resultaat fijn is dat kan wonderen doen een ander kleurtje  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Sylvia, dat is idd geen geweldige dag  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je je examens goed gemaakt hebt  :Smile:  Moet je nog veel doen de komende 2 dagen? Succes!!!!!

CELEST, ja een vriendin heeft haar eigen huisje gekregen, en haar muren/plafonds hadden een vieze kleur, dus die hebben we totdat de verf op was geverfd. Als ze nieuwe gaat halen ga ik haar weer helpen... met zijn 2en gaat het toch sneller en gezelliger dan alleen  :Smile:  Haar slaapkamer heeft ze een mooie kleur lila/roze gedaan met 1 muur goud (dat vond ik zelf niet zo) en de rest een hele pastelachtige kleur geel, wel warm maar toch rustgevend.

Vandaag voel ik mij... redelijk moe... vandaag eerst wezen zwemmen met mijn beste vriendin en een goede vriend en daarna kwamen mijn 'oma' en haar dochter (mijn vaders nicht) nog langs voor mijn verjaardag dus die zijn net weg. Ik heb het de afgelopen dagen redelijk druk gehad... zometeen lekker op bed  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Rust jij maar eens lekker uit lieve Luuss!!

Ik ga dat vanmiddag ook weer (verplicht) doen,want heb nog behoorlijk wat pijn en slaap daardoor maar in kleine blokjes ... al merk ik wel al dat dit bezige bijtje zich al weer stierlijk begint te vervelen  :Stick Out Tongue: , maar deze keer houd ik me aan de 'regels' !!

Xx Ag

----------


## ursie32

:Frown:  Vandaag ben ik voor het eerst op dit forum en ben ik blij dat ik me ei kwijt kan .Ik ben een moeder van twee kinderen jongen 11 en meisje van 5.

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me een beetje uitgerust,was de laaste tijd ook erg vermoeid.ben gisteren na de kapper geweest was lang geleden ben blij nu :Big Grin: 
ja ik kan niet altijd gaan omdat ik hevige rugpijn heb maar gisteren ging het.

@ Luus hoop dat je wat rustiger bent vandaag,

En aan iedereen lieve groetjes, :Big Grin: @Agnes,Celest,Sylvia,

----------


## Lara '52

LUUSS jij moet vroeger gaan slapen dat je meer uitgerust bent want dat is wel laat of vroeg, je berichtje om 01.17 u . Om welk uur sta je dan op ? :Confused:  grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

LUUSS , nog iets wat betreft het verven (kleur goud vr. mij ok  :Big Grin:  :maar mijn man niet  :EEK!:  )toff jong zo een andere kleur ,spijtig dat het veel energie vraagt ,vroeger altijd alles zelf alleen gedaan verven en behangen ,maar kan het niet meer  :Mad: moet het aan iemand vragen  :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

Agnes, succes met je kleine blokjes slaap en het proberen je aan de regels te houden!

Ursie32, ik hoop dat je hier idd je ei kwijt kan en aansluiting vind met andere lieve mensen hier! 

Dotito, fijn dat je je wat minder vermoeid voelt voelt en dat je blij bent met je nieuwe haarlook  :Smile:  Frisse haartjes nieuwe moed  :Wink: 

Celest, ik ben om zulke tijden online als ik niet kan slapen, dan moet ik iets doen en aangezien het veelal regent hier kan ik niet even wandelen of skeeleren. En vandaag heb ik tot 10 uur geslapen, dus toch wel mijn 8 uurtjes slaap gehad. 
Ik wordt moe van steeds ruzie maken met of proberen duidelijk te maken aan papa en mijn broertje zodat zij hier ook eens wat gaan doen zodat ik niet alles in mijn eentje hoef te doen terwijl ik meer energie zou overhouden en sneller klaar ben als ik dat niet doe, ik wordt moe van school aangezien zij allemaal loze beloftes en toezeggingen gedaan hebben waardoor ik weer erachter aan moet om uitleg te vragen en andere dingen te regelen (gelukkig heb ik de examens nu gehad, dus nu wachten op uitslag) en ik probeer werk te zoeken maar ik wordt afgewezen op het feit dat ik alleen Havo heb. Ik probeer het steed goed te doen, maar ik wordt daarin niet altijd geholpen door de mensen die ik daarvoor nodig heb. 
Ja dat verven vraagt veel energie, maar het was erg leuk om te doen.  :Smile:  Voor behangen moet je me niet vragen, dan krijg je papier mache (of hoe je dat schrijft)  :Wink:  Wel jammer dat je zulke dingen door je pijn ed niet meer kan doen  :Frown:  

Welterusten iedereen!

----------


## ursie32

VandaAGBEN IK WAT VERMOEID VROLIJK DAT ZE NIKS HEBBEN KUNNEN VINDEN IN HET ZIEKHUIS. tELEURGESTELD OMDAT IK WEL VEEL MEDICIJEN erbij heb en als de dood om morgen weer mijn ijzer te checken omdat deze de laatste keer erg laag was in vergelijking tot vorige week.

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me een beetje uitgerust,was gisteren seurieus moe maar voldaan.Ga sevens wat lezen dat ontspant mij een beetje :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ursie, jammer dat je vemoeid bent  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat ze niks hebben kunnen vinden in het ziekenhuis, maar wel lastig als j allemaal medicijnen moet nemen  :Frown:  Succes met je ijzer checken, ik hoop dat het wat positiever was. Heb je een aanpassing voor je voeding of ijzerpilletjes gekregen?

@ Dotito, fijn dat je je weer uitgerust voelt  :Smile:  Een boek lezen werkt inderdaad onstpannend  :Smile:  Welk boek ben je aan het lezen?

Vanaag voel ik mij... eindelijk wat rustiger.. heb een heerlijk rustig weekend gehad, ik heb wel een beetje last van hooikoorst (ja regen en gras heh :Frown: ) en van mijn rugpijn, maar dat kan er wel mee door  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

@URSIE , krijg je dan geen spuiten als je ijzergehalte laag staat ??... in het verleden heeft mijn dochter dit ook gehad en elke dag een spuit een 14 tal dagen en het probleem ws vd. baan . 

@ DAG Dotito ? ja lezen doe ik ook graag maar elke dag is niet gelijk maar op een goeie dag, dan als ik lees ,hoor ik of zie ik niets van rondom mij ,dan ben ik verdwaald ,momenteel lees ik het boek van 'DE UITWEG' van SCOTT PHILLIPS en mijn boek 'inspirerende woorden voor elke dag ' v. 'Sarah Ban Breathnach ' EENVOUD IN OVERVLOED dit boek ligt alijd op salontafel (gewoon prachtig) een vlotte leesboek :Wink:  

@Lieve Luuss, prachtig dat je rustig bent en hebt kunnen genieten , dan zijn je batterijen terug wat opgeladen  :Smile:  .....

GRTJS Celest : dikke  :Embarrassment:  .......

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, Ja mijn batterijen zijn eindelijk weer opgeladen  :Smile:  Nu nog proberen dat zo te houden  :Smile:  En wat betreft lezen, voor school moet ik zowiezo veel lezen en hier op het forum lees ik ook wat af, maar aan ontspannen lezen kom ik de laatste tijd niet echt toe. Allebei de boeken die jij noemt lijken me leuk om te lezen  :Smile:  

Vandaag voel ik me...rustig  :Smile:  Nu nog concentreren op school...

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me moe,rusteloos en verveeld  :Frown: .
Ach, morgen is er weer een dag hé  :Wink: !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, heeft de nieuwe dag het gevoel al weggenomen?

Vandaag voel ik me... teleurgesteld/boos dat ik domme antwoorden terug krijg van de klantenservice van school, teleurgesteld dat mijn minnaar niet reageert en ongesteld... vanavond naar een vriend die ik al veeeels te lang (lees bijna een jaar) niet gezien heb, dus hopelijk voel ik me dan vrolijker, er valt in elk geval genoeg bij te kletsen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,

Vervelend dat je je teleurgesteld en boos voelt, hopelijk maakt je avond deze dag weer helemaal goed  :Wink: . Geniet ervan!!
Enne ... even mijn persoonlijke mening; Als die minnaar van jou je zo teleursteld is hij jou écht niet waard meid!!

Ik voel me al beter ... al blijf ik met een vaag, niet te omschrijven gevoel van 'ppppffffffffff..........' zitten. Géén fijn gevoel,maar ja!

Liefs en dikke knuff Ag Xx  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me...redelijk rustig en uitgerust,ben er blij om :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ja mijn gezellige vrijdagmiddag/avond en zaterdag hebben het goed gemaakt  :Wink:  Helaas daarna extreem moe en extra pijntjes gekregen.. rust schijnt toch heel belangrijk te zijn...gaat nu weer wat beter namelijk  :Wink: 
En sjah wat betreft liefde; ik had gehoopt dat datgene wat ik geef ik terug zou krijgen, maar dat zit er helaas niet in...

Vandaag voel ik me... vrolijker en minder chaotisch in mijn gevoel en gedachten  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... wel redelijk goed  :Smile:  Eindelijk wat opgeschoten met samenvatting en huiswerk maken  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... redelijk (ik noem dat ça va  :Wink: ), niet goed en niet slecht.
Ik voel me goed omdat ik een rustig weekeind inga,
ik voel me minder doordat ik zo meteen nog wat 'strijd' moet leveren tegen het ziekenhuis (ivm een betwiste factuur) ... grrrr en weet dat ik nog redelijk wat boodschappen moet doen.

Des te blijer ga ik vanavond zijn als ik alles gedaan en opgeruimd heb en lekker voor de tv kan kruipen  :Big Grin: 

Fijn weekeind iedereen!!

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me ca va slaap nu al een tijdje iets beter hoop dat het zo blijft.ga van weekend ook eens lekker genieten van t'weekend want vanaf volgende week zullen het 3 zware maanden worden voor mij (revalidatie)

groetjes,D

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... uitgerust  :Smile: 

Zometeen oppassen op mijn 3 fantastische neefjes  :Smile:

----------


## smoothy

ik voel me klote vandaag koppijn en erg moe en heb nergens zin in en weet niet waarom 
als het op deze manier moet heb ik er geen zin meer in

----------


## Lara '52

HO ho ho Smoothy niet van stapel lopen  :EEK!: ,morgen is er een andere dag en voel je, je terug beter  :Wink:  hoe negatief je ook voelt er komen terug betere dagen (hormonaal ? )  :Smile: ieder heeft wel een moeilijke periode  :Wink:  zet je schouders d'er onder en denk dat er mensen zijn die het door ziekte of tegenslag ook moeilijk hebben dan heb je geen keuze en moet je ook er door ,ga eens buiten en eens goed doorstappen dat geeft energie  :Big Grin:  sterkte meid dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment: voor energie 

Ik voel mij prima vnd. ben blij dat ik mindere pijnen heb en ik tesamen met man mag genieten vh. leven...... :Smile: 

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed heb iets minder pijn als gisteren aan mijne rug.alleen een beetje stres,maar niet zo veel hoor. :Big Grin: 

@smoothy u niet laten gaan he!de moed nooit opgeven leven heeft altijd zin :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tess71

Verdrietig, het is vandaag 1 jaar geleden dat mijn oudste poezenkind is overleden :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Tess ... je verdrietig voelen hoeft niet negatief te zijn > het is juist goed je poezenkind te herdenken ... zo kun je het verdriet steeds beter plaatsen!!

Dotito, hoe gaat het met de rug?

Luuss, kun je het ontspannen gevoel een beetje aanhouden?
Ik duim voor je!!

Alle andere dames; hoe gaat het met jullie?

Ik voel me vandaag; Nog steeds wat rillerig ... maar ik heb deze nacht eindelijk eens goed geslapen; héérlijk!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Lara '52

sterkte ook Tess , hetgeen Agnes schrijft is waar ,zo met een stukje seffens ga je het kunnen plaatsen ; :Wink:   :Embarrassment:  

Vnd. wat trager , gisteren 2 spuiten cortisone gekregen en in het begin komen pijnen heviger door  :Mad:  

Ga vndav. langs bij dochter ;verjaardag (schoon)zoon en gisteren hare verjaardag en ook 10 jaar getrouwd . De tijd gaat snel ....... 

D'er zal terug lekkere desserts zijn daar is zij een expert in , :Stick Out Tongue:  en ik krijg de beste stoel en plaats .... :Big Grin:  

LEUK WEEKEND DAMES  :Smile:

----------


## smoothy

het is niet hormonaal ---VAN ASBROECK CELEST toch bedankt voor je interesse
en ditito het word wel steeds moeilijker om er nog in te geloven hoor.

----------


## Agnes574

@ smoothy,

Toch moed houden lieverd!!
*Sterkte en take care!!!*

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, sterkte! En zoals Agnes en Celest zeggen; het is goed om je poezekind te herdenken...

@ Agnes, met ups en downs kan ik dat ontspannen gevoel aanhouden...
Voel je je al minder rillerig?

@ Celest, gefeliciteerd de verjaardagen en het jubileum! Hopelijk was het gezellig en heb je genoten van de dessetts  :Wink:  

@ Smoothy, hopelijk gaat het wat beter met je en geef je de moed niet op, ookal is het leven soms nog zo moeilijk... sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me... onrustig zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed :Smile: 

@Agnes met mijn rug gaat het iets beter dank u :Wink: 

@sterkte Tess,

----------


## Tess71

Bedankt lieve dames voor jullie lieve reacties :Smile: 

Agnes ik voel liever verdriet voor iemand waar ik veel van heb gehouden dan dat ik geen liefde heb gevoelt( want dat is het mooiste gevoel wat er is ,maar dat gevoel kan ook de meeste pijn geven)

Gelukkig voel ik mij weer wat beter!

Celest met wat voor dessert ben je verrast?

Luuss hoe gaat het vandaag met de onrust in lijf en geest?

Dotito fijn dat je een goede dag had gisteren, hoop vandaag weer :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me moe,en ben ook stijf van de revalidatie word er lastig van van pijnlijke spierpijn. :Mad: 
maar moet wel zeggen dat ik mij mentaal veel beter begin te voelen :Smile: 

liefs,D :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tess, er is ook een gezegde/slogan "Better to have loved and lost, than to have never loved at all" Fijn dat je je weer wat beter voelt  :Smile: 
De onrust is beter nu... ik heb veel schoongemaakt, het was een enorme troep in huis na het weekend en ik ga morgen lekker zwemmen en naar de naaktsauna met mijn beste vriendin, even lekker ontspannen!  :Smile: 

@ Dotito, het scheelt dat je je mentaal beter begint te voelen  :Smile:  Je bent net begonnen met revalidatie dus is logisch dat je je dan moe voelt en spierpijn hebt... hopelijk gaat dat binnenkort beter  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me... goed  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me een beetje moe maar voldaan :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me .... wat onrustig!
Ik loop nl vanalles voor te bereiden en op te schrijven voor morgen > consultatie specialist ... waar ik mag vertellen dat die blokkade niets heeft geholpen  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Echt rot voor je dat die blokkade niets heeft geholpen  :Frown: 

Ik voel me vandaag lekker uitgerust, 2 dagen toetsdagen dus enkel voor een uurtje naar school. Laatste tijd erg slecht geslapen, maar vannacht wel goed! En uitgeslapen vanmorgen, dus ik ben weer heerlijk uitgerust  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,veel sucses bij de specialist mss een stomme vraag maar wat is eigenlijk een blokadde? :Wink: 

vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed ben wel wat moe van de fysio,maar dat is normaal.hoop dat ik niet zo stijf ben vanavond.zal me goed strechen hoor agnes.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes; heel veel succes morgen meid!!!

@ Sylvia, hoe gingen je examens? Fijn dat je weer eens goed hebt geslapen!

@ Dotito, fijn dat je je redelijk goed voelt  :Smile:  Logisch dat je moe bent na fysio, dus behalve stretchen niet teveel doen heh?!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Mwah ging redelijk. Natuurkunde en Scheikunde zijn niet mn sterkste vakken. Sta er zoiezo al helemaaal niet goed voor nu. Wat blunders met leraren die geen zin hebben om me extra hulp te bieden, terwijl ik die wel nodig heb en er om vraag omdat ik gewoon mn examens wil halen. De stap van 4 havo naar 5 havo is groot, en we zijn heel slecht voorbereid, zo'n beetje alle 5 havo leerlingen staan er slecht voor. Dus ergens dan wel weer een geruststelling dat ik niet de enige ben maar goed. Baal er natuurlijk wel flink van, want ik weet zeker dat ik het wél kan wanneer bepaalde dingen gewoon nog een keer uitgelegd zouden worden (ze proppen veeel te veel stof in 1 weekje tijd) en niks wordt herhaald. Maar goed a.s. dinsdag is er ouderavond, dus ik hoop dat mn moeder dan een beetje bij bepaalde leraren kan doordringen dat ik echt hulp nodig heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ja ik heb dat ook gehad toen ik in de 4e en 5e van Havo zat, ik heb dus leuk wat vakken nog een keer gedaan op het 'volwassen onderwijs' en ik was niet de enige die bleef zitten  :Confused: 
Wel stom dat je hulp vraagt en je het niet krijgt! 
Ik las trouwens laatst een onderzoek over dat kleuterjuffen hun kids in groep 1 en 2 al een beetje moeten leren lezen en schrijven en dat ze dat niet leuk vinden en daardor steeds minder invividuele aandacht kunnen besteden aan sommige kids... en dat loopt door in alle klassen, want in elke klas moet je steeds meer leren en kunnen... en dan houden leraren en leraressen helaas te weinig tijd over voor extra uitleg of begeleiding! 
Hopelijk krijgt je moeder voet aan de grond bij de leraren... en anders mag je mij datgene wat je niet snapt mailen, een vriend van mij is zeer goed in natuur en scheikunde en kan ook goed uitleggen  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes!

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me heel moe :Frown: en heb ook slecht geslapen :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss, 

Thanks  :Smile:  Zal het onthouden! Ik heb voor mijn profielwerkstuk een onderzoek gedaan in een kleuterklas, maar die kids daar konden al redelijk lezen hoor! Woordjes lezen dus. Met die bordjes van maan,roos en vis. Dat heb ik vroeger ook gehad!

En bij mij op school is het niet zozeer dat ze geen tijd hebben, deze leraar heeft gewoon geen zin. Hij zegt tegen mij dat ik iedere schooldag van 8 tot 5 beschikbaar moet zijn. Als hij me wilt laten nablijven tot half 5, en ik zeg nee dat kan niet want ik moet werken om 4 uur dan mag dat volgens hem niet. Maar de eerste x dat ik hulp aan hem vroeg zei ie: Sorry maar ik moet om half 3 meteen weg want ik moet een voetbalteam trainen. (en dan tegen mij zeggen dat ik tot 5 uur beschikbaar moet zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En de keren daarom zei ie tegen me dat ik het zelf maar uit moest zoeken, en dat ie me niet meer wilde spreken voordat ik het snapte blabla. Daarna heb ik het nog een keer of 4 gevraagt, maarre heeft geen zin bij hem, dus dan stuur ik mn moeder er maar op af. De andere leraren zijn wel bereid om me te helpen (biologie, natuurkunde). Dus snap niet waarom hij dat niet gewoon doet. Raak je ook behoorlijk gefrustreerd van. Maar goed nu ff lekker weekend. Mn profielwerkstuk is af, vanmorgen ingeleverd, zag er prima uit, dus dat is al een hele last die van mn schouders afvalt. Gelukkig!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

ik voel me op dit moment echt misselijk  :Frown: en heb rugpijn ook hoop dat vlug over gaat want ik word er krikkel van

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje Do, wordt maar snel beter!!
*BETERSCHAP!!!!*

Vandaag voel ik me..redelijk goed (pijn niet meegerekend).
Vanmiddag naar Temse (visbeurs waar vriendlief aanwezig moet zijn) om Bobbette te zijn; met andere woorden; ik ga de (4) zatlappen halen en ze veilig thuisbrengen  :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik baal............van mijn lijf en van mijn hoofd en van hoe ik me voel. Moe, slecht slapen, gestressed, komt het nog goed? Ik heb een raar gevoel in mijn keel, alsof ik een druif heb doorgeslikt of zo.. en die is blijven hangen.

----------


## dotito

dank u Agnes,

vandaag voel ik me heel slecht :Frown: is precies of dat ze met iets in mijn rug steken. en mentaal voel ik me ook niet zo best.hoop dat vlug bettert :Mad:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, heel veel beterschap! Is niet leuk dat je je zo slecht voelt  :Frown:  Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter, doe maar lekker rustig aan en laat je verwennen door je ventje  :Wink: 

@ Syl, dat met die naambordjes deden wij niet in de kleuterklas hoor  :Confused:  Ow dat type kl*te leraar heb ik ook gehad, ik hoopte dat ze uitgeroeid waren maar schijnbaar niet  :Frown:  Het grootste gedeelte van mijn klas had een onvoldoende en durfde bijna geen vragen te stellen (ook niet bj andere leraren) omdat onze wiskundeleraar ons uitscholt en als dom bestempelde als wij een vraag stelden  :Confused:  Later is deze leraar door klachten ontslagen... Hopelijk helpt het gesprek met je moeder om die leraar op 'normale' gedachten te brengen en zijn er meer ouders die die leraar eens aanspreken! Fijn dat je je profielwerkstuk af hebt, dat scheelt  :Wink:  Hopelijk krijg je gauw te horen dat je daar een voldoende op hebt  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, hoe ging je afspraak? Veel succes met Bobbette te zijn! Hopelijk heb je toch nog een beetje een leuke middag...

@ Kakel, vervelend dat je je zo voelt  :Frown:  Veel drinken helpt ook niet tegen het gevoel lasof je een druif hebt ingeslikt? Heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me... wel redelijk goed, alhoewel ik wel pijn heb (rug/schouders)

----------


## smoothy

ik voel me moe en down en heb pijn in mijn kies want er zit een ontsteking onder mijn kies. hele nacht niet geslapen door de pijn. morgen gelukkig naar de tandarts.
door de pijn stillers heb ik ook maagpijn gek word je ervan elke keer wel iets

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd wat jij omschrijft is precies die leraar, als we iets vragen bestempelt ie ons als 'dom'. Niemand durft meer wat te vragen door zijn opmerkingen etc etc. Van mij mogen ze hem ook wel ontslaan..

Ik voel me nu ontzettend rot, zie het verhaal in het afreageerhoekje :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me moe..zware dag gehad gister!

Syl, hoop dat dat rot gevoel snel weggaat!!
Sterkte meid!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,mercike :Embarrassment: 
vandaag voel ik me nog altijd niet zo best,heb nog altijd pijn in mijn rug.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Do en Syll!!

Vandaag voel ik me ... redelijk goed  :Wink: , heb goed geslapen en dat heeft héél véél deugd gedaan!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,bedankt :Wink: 

vandaag voel ik me iets beter hoop dat de pijn weg blijft,

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag, 

Thanks!  :Smile:  Gelukkig dat jij je beter voelt.

Hier gaat het iig iets beter dan gister, baal nog steeds verschrikkelijk. Ben nu bezig met het onderhandelen met een ICT-Jurist speciaal voor internetrecht. Ik hoop heel erg dat hij mijn spul daarvan af kan halen. Op dat andere forum staan o.a. foto's van mijn huisdieren, waartoe ik nu zelf geen toegang meer heb  :Frown:  Let's hope, ik ga verder met onderhandelen en hoop hiermee iets uit te kunnen maken...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Smoothy, veel succes vandaag bij de tandarts, ik hoop dat hij/zij jou pijn kan verminderen!

@ Syl, hopelijk heb je bericht terug en voel je je minder rot! En zulke leraren zouden verboden moeten worden  :Wink: 

@ Agnes, fijn dat je je weer wat beter voelt  :Smile:  Slapen is altijd een goed remedie zeggen ze  :Wink: 

@ Dotito, fijn dat je je iets beter voelt! Ik hoop met je mee dat de pijn wegblijft!

Vandaag voel ik me.... wel redelijk goed  :Smile:  
Ik heb niet echt goed geslapen, want moet ongesteld worden (krampen!) en heb wat last van mijn rug/schouders/nek... maar ik heb net korting geregeld op de zorgverzekering van mijn paps, broertje en mij, we zitten bij Menzis, maar zijn ook lid van Icare en daarom kunnen we 10% korting krijgen op de Menzis verzekering  :Smile:  Zo even wat huishoudelijke dingen doen en met school bezig en dan vanavond naar school voor oefenexamen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, hopelijk kan die ICT-jurist iets voor je betekenen en kan je bij je eigen foto's!!! Heel veel succes en sterkte daarmee!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanx we blijven hopen  :Smile:  Mijn slapen vannacht was een ramp, ik heb het 9 uur zien worden vanmorgen, en was blij dat mn wekker ging zodat ik eruit mocht!

Heel veel succes met je oefenexamens Luuss, hopenlijk gaan de krampen er niet voor zorgen dat je je minder kunt concentreren.

Als ik ergens mee zit dan is mn concentratieniveau echt 0,0000000  :Frown:  Blij dat ik geen toetsen had vandaag!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, vervelend dat je niet kon slapen vannacht  :Frown:  Hopelijk is het gedoe snel over en kan je weer lekker slapen  :Smile: 
Ik heb nog niet bijster veel geleerd, en het oefenexamen krijgen we mee naar huis als het goed is, ik schrijf mijn antwoorden en de goede antwoorden op een apart papier zodat ik het oefenexamen thuis nogmaals kan maken, want ik kan me moeilijk concentreren, heb ook veel dingen nog aan mijn hoofd ...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd is begrijpelijk, zou ik ook doen, dan kan je idd het oefenexamen nogmaals maken.
Ook ik heb problemen met concentreren, momenteel gaat het op school ook zeer slecht, ik ga wel langzaamaan steeds wat omhoog, maar sta toch nog wel erg slecht, terwijl ik hard mn best doe, hard leer etc. Maar zodra ik buiten een vogeltje hoor fluiten, iemand lawaai achter mij hoor maken of iemand in de gang hoor lopen dan is mijn concentratie meteen vervlogen. Ook heb ik een ontzettend drukke klas, zo'n beetje alle leerlingen staan er slecht voor, maar doordat zij zo druk en vervelend zijn kan ik mij al niet concentreren in de klas zelf.

Maar ik weet zeker dat jij je examen gaat halen hoor!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ow ja ik heb ook een concentratie van een mug, als ik iets hoor ben ik ook gelijk afgeleid... min mijn slaap wordt ik ook wakkeer van vreemde geluiden.
Mijn paps gaat bijna altijd met de motor naar zn werk, en vanochtend werd ik wakker omdat ik de achterdeur, schuurdeur en schuttingdeur hoorde, dus ik bedacht me dat hij dan door de gladheid (t heeft hier gevroren) op de fiets gign. Had ik hem vanmiddag aan de telefoon om te vertellen dat de verzekering geregeld was, was hij verbaast dat ik al wst dat hij op de fiets was...
Op school ook, 4 dames, de lerares en ik, meestal zijn we niet compleet, maar die ene keer dat we dat wel waren was het gelijk rumoerig, om de haverklap lagen ze in een deuk (op 1 na zijn ze allemaal wel 10-20 jaar ouder dan mij), pennen, markeerstiften, sleutels ed moeten tijdens de les gevonden worden, telefoons gaan af... en weg is mijn concentratie... ik was vorige week echt blij dat we maar met zijn 3en waren en het lekker rustig was  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd dat concentratieprobleem is idd niet alles. Als ik slaap wordt ik ook wakker van het kleinste geluidje of gevoel. Paar weken geleden ben ik 's nachts tot 3x aan toe wakker geworden door een spin! Brr walgelijk, gelukkig geen last meer van gehad daarna!

Haha en dan zijn jullie nog maar met zn 6en intotaal en het is al rumoerig, kun je je mijn klas met 28 pubers dan al niet voorstellen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed heb eens goed geslapen doet me deugd :Big Grin:  en met de pijn gaat het wel.
@Luuss,denk dat geholpen heeft het hopen Luuss

@Slvia,hoop dat allemaal vlug in orde voor je komt en dat je u gerief vlug terug hebt.(wat bezielde eigenlijk die vrouw)hebt toch slechte mensen op de wereld rond lopen he!

lieve groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Helaas ziet het er niet best uit, deze vrouw heeft mijn IP gebanned, ik heb dus nu geen enkele kans op toegang tot het forum meer, zij heeft de berichten die ikzelf verwijderd heb, weer teruggeplaatst, en alle foto's die ik zelf al eerder verwijderd had. Mijn profiel heeft ze op anoniem gezet terwijl er in mijn foto's mijn echte voor en achternaam staan!! Dus niks is anoniem, mijn naam staat in de foto's verwerkt. Wat zij nu doet is dus hartstikke strafbaar. Mijn vriend is nu bezig met onderzoeken wat juridisch haalbaar is. Dit zet hij op een rijtje en dan neemt hij contact op met deze 'vrouw' of zij bereid is een juridisch proces aan te gaan. 

En idd ik zit me ook af te vragen wat sommige mensen toch mankeerd. Zij zou het toch ook niet leuk vinden als iemand er met je foto's vandoor zou gaan? Mijn foto's staan nu dus op een site waar ik zelf geen toegang tot heb. Ik ga even kijken of ik via mijn andere pc's wel toegang heb. Even kijken hoe dat zit met de IP nummers. 
Maar goed dit alles bezorgt mij flink wat slapeloze nachten. Net op school al bijna in slaap gevallen, nu tussenuur dus door de vrieskou gefietst, straks weer terug naar school tot half 4, en dan proberen wakker te blijven.
Al met al voel ik me nóg slechter dan alle voorgaande dagen.. :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,kan ik wel begrijpen dat je u niet goed voelt.je staat machteloos he,zoiets doe je inderdaad niet.je moet maar het lef hebben om zoiets te durven doen,dat is er gewoon over.zou zeggen meiske probeer het u zoveel weinig mogelijk aantrekken,zodat je weer beter kan slapen.en ik hoop echt van harte dat het zo vlug mogelijk in orde komt voor jou.dat mens,zullen ze nog wel pakken geloof mij,die blijft niet ongestraft hoor.

probeer je maar te concentreren op t'school want dat is belangrijk voor later,

lieve groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Syll!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Idd je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik kan me idd beter richten op school nu, vanavond maar wat eerder richting bed gaan, mn hoofd leegmaken en dan proberen te slapen :Smile: 
Hoop idd ook dat het zo snel mogelijk in orde komt, ik weet zoiezo al dat ze fout zit doordat er foto's gepubliceerd staan met mijn echte voor en achternaam, dus dit mag zij niet maken, en als het goed is is zij hiervoor te vervolgen. Zoiezo de dingen die zij over mij zegt zijn misselijkmakend, de emails die ik van haar krijg ook. Overigens moet ik alles in Jip en Janneke taal aan haar uitleggen, want anders begrijpt ze het niet (ze bevat de nederlandse taal niet eens, en dat voor een Nederlander). En als ze dan mijn emails gelezen heb waarin ik een verzoek aan haar stuur dat ik graag mijn foto's verwijderd wil zie hebben, maakt zij ervan dat zij mijn eisen en dreigementen zat is en dat ze mijn IP gebanned heeft. Gelukkig hebben wij hier nog 2 pc's en heb ik mn lieve vriend nog die me erg steunt en zoveel mogelijk voor mij aan het uitzoeken is :Smile: 

@ Ag,

Dikke thanks  :Smile:  

Knuffel voor jullie allemaal!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt  :Smile:  Zou fijn zijn als het mee hopen helpt  :Wink:  

@ Syl, vervelend dat die vrouw zo doet zeg  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je vriend je helpt en steunt en hopelijk zijn binnenkort die foto's en posts van die site weg! Sterkte ermee! Heb je je hoofd een beetje 'leeg' kunnen maken? Je kan idd beter je aandacht aan school besteden, maarja als je iets aan je hoofd hebt is dat soms moeilijk....

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje vermoeid na gister en eergister, dus moet maar even rustiger aan gaan doen... 
Ik zei gister nog dat ik een mooie korte winter wou met ijspret (schaatsen) en sneeuwpret (sleetje rijden en sneeuwpop maken), en waarempel sneeuwt het nu!  :Big Grin:  Het nieuws zegt nu ook dat het blijft sneeuwen dus die sneeuwpop komt er wel  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd wat sommige mensen mankeert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Overigens hebben we nu alles op een rijtje, en deze vrouw blijft weigeren foto's te verwijderen, dus ik ga straks bellen met een advocaat, mijn vriend heeft hem al gesproken maar omdat het om mij gaat moet ik dus zelf bellen. Omdat ik ook geen inkomen heb, en mijn moeder deze kosten ook niet kan bekostigen wordt er iets voor mij geregeld. Deze vrouw weigert ook nog mails van mij te beantwoorden, en quote dingen uit 'mijn' emails welke ik niet gezegd heb :Smile:  Dus aangezien ze toch niet meer op mij gaat reageren zal deze dit met de advocaat moeten doen, welke zij niet mag negeren.

Heb vannacht ook een stuk beter geslapen, ben om kwart voor 11 mijn bed ingegaan, en om half 9 ging de wekker, voor het eerst weer een beetje goed geslapen, dus voel me ook niet zo rot meer, vooral nu ik weet welke rechten ik heb  :Smile:  Nu maar hopen dat het snel voor elkaar komt.

Haha en sneeuw?? Hier schijnt het zonnetje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, succes met de advocaat, dan moet die vrouw wel luisteren! Wel fijn dat je weer beter hebt geslapen en je je rustiger voelt! Ik hoop met je mee!

En ja het heeft hier vanochtend gesneeuwd, nu is de zon bezig het witte laagje te doen verdwijnen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@Luuss,

Thanks!  :Smile: 

Wel zonde dat de zon nu bezig is met de sneeuw te laten smelten. Ik heb de hele dag hier nog geen sneeuwvlokje gezien, haha!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ze zeggen dat het morgen weer gaat sneeuwen dus we zullen zien  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me... ik had net die vriend aan de telefoon (lees afreageerhoek) en nu heb ik koppijn  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa ik wil ook wel eens sneeuw zien hier!! Het is hier echt ontzettend koud, op de fiets is het amper uit te houden zo koud!! En sneeuw is wel lekker, alleen niet als je erdoorheen op de fiets mee naar school moet. Gelukkig strooien ze hier ook op de fietspaden waar ik overheen moet fietsen  :Smile:  Hadden ze vanmorgen ook gedaan, vooral op de brug.

Dat je hoofdpijn hebt is idd goed te begrijpen. Ik voel me alweer een stuk beter  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... winterachtig  :Smile:  
Er ligt hier een mooi pak sneeuw en het blijft gewoon sneeuwen... kan ik toch die mega sneeuwpop gaan maken!

----------


## Agnes574

Hier in Gent ligt ook een dik pak sneeuw en het blijft sneeuwen ... de wfks gaan uit hun dak!!  :Big Grin: 

Veel plezier met het maken van die mega sneeuwpop Luuss!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Luuss,

Is je megasneeuwpop al af?? Wel foto maken hoor!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, nee die sneeuwpop is (nog) niet gemaakt... Tris kwam wel om een te maken samen met mij, maar het sneeuwt al de hele tijd... dus als we naar buiten gaan worden we zelf al sneeuwpop en dat was nou net niet de bedoeling  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha hier is het nu wel weer gestopt met sneeuwen. Persoonlijk vind ik het 's morgens vroeg er het mooiste uitzien, dan zijn die wegen nog niet zo belabberd en is alles mooi wit :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me heel moe maar voldaan.... :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Beroerd, Ik wil vanavond naar een voetbalwedstrijd De Graafschap FC Zwolle, maar ik mag niet van Jolanda en mijn moeder (70+) omdat het glad is.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ahw, hehe vrouwen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Oke ik ben zelf net zo erg :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Is het zo glad bij jullie dan? Hier valt het wel mee, alle straten zijn schoon :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, hopelijk voel je je vandaag minder moe maar wel voldaan  :Wink: 

@ Ronald, jammer dat Jolanda en je moeder niet willen dat je naar die wedstrijd gaat, maar het is ook wel redelijk glad en ik kan me voorstellen dat ze je graag heel willen houden....

@ Sylvia, ze hebben bij ons niet gestrooid en als de vrachtwagens die voorraad leveren aan de buurtsuper niet door onze straat waren gereden omdat de weg die ze normaal nemen is afgezet, dan was onze straat nog volop besneeuwd en kon mijn overbuurvrouw nu ook niet weg met de auto...

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... superblij!!!

Ik had mijn computervaardigheden en typ diploma/cijferlijst al enige tijd in bezit, en sinds vandaag heb ik ook de cijferlijst van mijn andere examens binnen.... op Nederlands had ik een 9 en op Kantoorpraktijk een 7  :Big Grin:  Blij! Maandag langs het gemeentehuis om een burgeruittreksel op te halen en dan kan ik de handel kopieren, opsturen en over een week of 10 mijn diploma vasthouden!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Gefeliciteerd!!!  :Big Grin: 

En vreemd van dat strooien, hier is wel alles goed gestrooid! Alle wegen zijn netjes  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

> Is het zo glad bij jullie dan? Hier valt het wel mee, alle straten zijn schoon


Alleen de hoofwegen zijn hier schoon, ondanks dat er slechts 25 cm is gevallen.
Maarik heb besloten om maar niet te gaan. En wat Groningen betreft daar schijnt het veel erger te zijn als hier. Luuss die mooie cijffers zijn super. Mijn motto was altijd, alles boven de 5,5 is je eigen schuld! Gefeliciteerd, maar een lekker een dagje thuis is ook fijn. Ik denk dat bij jullie ook alleen de hoofdwegen schoon zijn.

Ik vermaak me overigens wel, nu weet ik weer waarom er een handrem in de auto zit :Big Grin: .

En wat het voetballen betreft, ik mag de volgende thuiswedstrijd heen, ergens in januari, hopelijk dan normaal weer. vanavond -10!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia en Ronald, 
bedankt voor de felicitatie  :Smile:  
Ja we liggen in een 'achterafwijk' dus wordt er hier niet gestrooid... alleen de hoofdwegen en daar waar de bus langskomt strooien ze....
Eer ligt hier idd veel sneeuw (sta tot aan mijn kuiten zeker in de sneeuw), zag net een plaatje in de krant van vandaag waarbij Groningen en omgeving het meest sneeuw hebben ontvangen en sommige plekken in NL zelfs sneeuwvrij waren (althans totdat de krant ter perse ging)  :Confused:  Hoorde dat het vanavond zelfs tot -15 kan worden?!
Ronald hopelijk kan je de volgende thuiswedstrijd dubbel genieten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha hier is heeel weinig gevallen qua sneeuw. Daarom zijn zo goed als alle wegen sneeuwvrij, inclusief zo goed als alle fietspaden. De enige plek waar het bij ons glad was was precies voor de deur op school, daar hadden ze gewoon een mini-ijsbaantje gecreeërd, en ik had dat dus niet in de gaten dus daar ging ik bijna  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wordt het vanavond echt zo koud :O Pfoeh, ik ga lekker binnen zitten met een deken bij de kachel :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Proficiat Luuss, well done!!  :Smile: 

Hier is het ook bibberkoud, maar ik wil toch een uurtje naar de kerstmarkt > sfeer snuiven  :Wink: 

Ik wens iedereen een fijn,warm en gezellig weekeind  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me eigenlijk goed :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, was de kerstmarkt gezellig?

@ Dotito, fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Smile:  Houden zo  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mee... goed en uitgeslapen  :Smile:  Hopelijk vandaag toch nog even langs de expositie met mijn paps... door het weer en de drukte in Groningen (glazen huis etc) zijn mijn broertje en ik niet wezen winkelen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me: Verbaasd :EEK!: 

Lekker uitgeslapen vanmorgen, ik kijk uit mn raam toen ik wakker werdt, en ik zie het verschil tussen de weg en de stoep niet meer door de sneeuw :EEK!:  En iedere auto die de weg inkomt glijdt weg :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Volgens mij heb ik nog nooit zoveel sneeuw gezien hier..

----------


## Agnes574

Same here .... héérlijk 'binnenblijvenweer'  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

heb goed geslapen vandaag en voel me happy :Big Grin: 
bij ons is het ook zo'n weer,vind wel leuk al die sneeuw, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, dat verschil zie ik sinds vrijdag al niet meer en het sneeuwt hier nog steeds  :Wink:  

@ Agnes, ja idd binnenblijfweer... buiten worden we sneeuwvrouwtjes  :Wink: 

@ Dotito, fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt en je happy voelt!! Ik vind het ook leuk al die sneeuw, maar al het nu eens stopt kan ik eindelijk die sneeuwpop gaan maken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja dat is Groningen! Hier was het niet zo erg met sneeuwen, sinds vandaag dus wel!! Kan er nu een stuk meer van genieten aangezien ik vandaag er niet uit hoefde, gister vond ik het wel eng, hele dag weggeweest, maar gelukkig waren de wegen goed schoon, dus veilig heen en weer geweest :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me melancholisch ... probeer een aantal zaken te verwerken, maar ze blijven 'spoken' = niet fijn  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Ronald68

Super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vakantie in een witte wereld, om half 10 nog in de pyama, kan echt niet beter! Net even met voormalige collega's gechat, en die zijn allemaal aan het werk. Lang leve de automatisering!
Vanmiddag komt er nog meer sneeuw!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ja ik ken dat  :Frown:  Werkt allemaal niet mee natuurlijk, als ik ergens mee zit blijft het ook altijd zo in mn hoofd spoken :Frown: 

@ Ronald,

Hehe jij bent dik aan het genieten!  :Big Grin:  

Ik kan ook wel van die sneeuw genieten, alleen niet wanneer ik eruit moet, die sneeuw houdt alles tegen!! Ik kan ook niet naar de sportschool, deze is zonder sneeuw te bereiken in 20 min, kun je nagaan hoe dat gaat met die sneeuw op de fiets, 10x niks dus. Wil eigenlijk ook nog de stad in, kerstcadeautjes kopen, maar ook dit gaat moeilijk met die sneeuw...

xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, gelukkig maar dat de wegen schoon waren  :Smile:  Ik geniet ook enorm van het sneeuwuitzicht, maarja ergens komen is niet makkelijk...

@ Agnes, dikke knuff! Dat spoken in je hoofd is herkenbaar en zeker niet leuk  :Frown:  

@ Ronald, leuk dat je zo geniet! 

Vandaag voel ik me... goed genoeg  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Houden zo lieve Luuss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik doe mijn best om mijn energie goed te verspreiden en het malen te verminderen... het lukt grotendeels momenteel...

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me goed :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... goed, maar moe!
Nog even een laatste drukke dag vandaag qua boodschappen, bank, apotheek, administratie, etc en dan héérlijk een paar 'luie' dagen ... lang uitslapen zonder wekker en alles op het gemakje  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,geniet van u paar luie..dagen :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

@ Agnes,

Wat een heerlijk vooruitzicht Aggie!
Heb je dubbel dwars verdient!

Knufff
mij

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Geniet van je lekkere daagjes!!  :Big Grin: 

Ik voel me vandaag ook weer heerijk. Vriend had gemaild met vrouwtje van het forum dat ik naar de advocaat ging, en direct binnen 5 min waren al mn foto's van het forum weg :Big Grin:  Hehe dan ben je echt ergens wel een schijtebroek, zo'n grote mond opzetten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar goed wel naar die advocaat gegaan, heb hem even bedankt voor zijn tijd en dat kon ie heel erg waarderen, mocht zij deze foto's weer terugplaatsen kan ik per direct hem weer bellen, heb namelijk 100% kans op slagen met die foto's dus goed vooruitzicht :Big Grin:  Daarna nog ff lekker geshopt in Amsterdam  :Big Grin: 

Dus kortom, voel me heerlijk! Gezellige kerstdagen in aantocht :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Smile: 

@ Agnes, t zijn hier ook drukke dagen met boodschappen, administratie ed... maarja als we t nu doen zijn we er weer eventjes vanaf  :Wink:  Ik hoop voor je dat dat lekker uitslapen en alles op je gemak doen gaat lukken!

@ Sylvia, super dat het gelukt is en dat je de advocaat weer kan contacteren als het toch niet goed blijft gaan  :Smile:  Lekker heh ff shoppen en rondneuzen  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me... niet echt geweldig... k heb van school een cdrom gekregen om de terminologie te leren maar die flipt en geeft tekens die niet bestaan dus kan ik ook niet antwoorden... mn broertje heeft de hele week geslapen tot 4 uur en wou niet naar de stad om lenzen voor mij en schoenen voor hem te kopen (zou hij betalen omdat ik er momenteel geen geld voor heb), maar vervolgens gaat hij vandaag 2 tellen nadat hij opstaat (rond 2 uur) wel naar de stad met een vriend  :Confused:  morgen hopelijk een betere dag ...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Vervelend dat die cd-rom het niet doet, doet ie het met geen enkel programma?
Ook vreemd dat je broertje niet met jou de stad in gegaan is, maar wel met een vriend? Ach ja, mannen  :Wink: 

Ik ben idd blij dat dit opgelost is, er is nog email contact met deze vrouw en uit deze emails kun je gewoon uitmaken dat ze zo bang als een haasje is. Ze heeft nu inene vanmorgen alles verwijderd (haha hoezo bang?) en iedere keer als ik weer een mail van haar lees lig ik eigenlijk gewoon vierkant van het lachen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Zo zegt zij bijvoorbeeld in een mail: Dit gebeurd namelijk niet weer en nu met Sylvia maak ik een uitzondering omdat de regels niet scherp genoeg waren. Heeft zij dus mazzel mee zeg maar.

Ze heeft zelf mazzel want volgens mn advocaat had ik dr zo op kunnen hangen (Spreekwoordelijk  :Wink: ) Ze heeft ook inene alle regels veranderd etc, ik lach me nog steeds rot, en ben ook heel erg blij dat ik ervanaf ben, en niks meer te maken hoef te hebben met haar en met haar rare forum :Big Grin:  (Forum welke boordevol zit met spellingsfouten, topics zijn onleesbaar door spellingsfouten etc, irriteerde me al heel erg, hier op MC letten wij op juiste topicnamen, hoofdletters etc)!

Hoop voor je dat je morgen een betere dag krijgt Luuss. Dikke knuff xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
nee de cd-rom geeft geen plaatjes/geluidjes maakt niet uit met welk programma of met welk besturingssysteem (windos, linux, apple) ik t probeer  :Confused: 
Mjah mannen ik wordt er af en toe stapel gek van! 

Super dat ze eindelijk alles verwijderd heeft! 
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer beter voelt!

Mijn dagen zijn wel redelijk gegaan... behalve dat ik echt veel pijn heb (gehad) en ontzettend moe wordt van mijn vader en broertje... maarja des te meer stimulans voor mij om mijn 2e opleiding ook in 1x te halen zodat ik verder kan!

Liefs terug!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hehe pc's kun je ook wel afentoe uit het raam gooien hè? Soms doen ze totaal niet wat jij wilt!!

Wij geloven in je dat je je 2e opleiding ook in 1x gaat halen hoor!! Ik ben nu nog een beetje aan het genieten van mn vakantie, nog 1 weekje  :Frown:  En ik ben ontzettend verkouden, en heb vannacht niet geslapen. Morgen ga ik ff de stad in, en dinsdag mag ik weer mee naar de schietvereniging  :Big Grin:  Er staan dus wel leuke dingen in het vooruitzicht, maar voel mezelf nu behoorlijk bagger en brak.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Vervelend dat je niet hebt geslapen... je hebt je energie wel nodig als je de stad in gaat en bij de schietvereniging...
Ikzelf heb ook slecht geslapen, donderdag op vrijdag hoorde ik telkens drup drup dus ik zo kijken en stroomde er zo water in mijn slaapkamer, heb handdoeken gepropt waar t vandaan kwam, een handdoek op de grond gelegd met een emmer erop, maar deed geen oof meer dicht. Vrijdag met papa een plafondplaat plus gordijnen verwijderd om te kijken waar t precies vandaan kwam, maar volgens mijn papa (en dit hoort eigenlijk thuis in 'hellup') komt het omdat de dakgoot overloopt en valt er niks aan te doen, dus voer ik al 2 dagen een discussie en heb ik nog geen oplossing en ook geen gordijnen wat ook niet helpt om te slapen  :Frown:  dus dat helpt ook niet voor mijn pijntjes...
Morgenavond naar mijn beste vriendin die n jaartje ouder wordt, deze week ga ik nog zwemmen en verder heb ik nog niks gepland... ja een poging tot leren...
Hoop dat je je snel minder bagger en brak voelt!

Dikke knuff (})

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Aah kan me voorstellen dat je niet slaapt met dat gedrup, zou er zelf ook gek van worden. Misschien een zacht muziekje opzetten voordat je gaat slapen? Ik hoop van harte dat ik vannacht beter slaap! Denk het wel, val de hele dag al zowat om van de slaap dus hoe moeilijk gaat het dan worden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Veel plezier met zwemmen deze week! Ik had mij ook voorgenomen om te gaan leren, maar echt geen tijd/zin voor :Frown: 

Liefs xx Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ja dat gedrup heeft me een nacht slaap gekost, 2e nacht was t hier droog en vannacht bij een vriend geslapen omdat de laatste bus niet reed... dus hoop er vannacht geen last van te hebben... en muziek dan moet ik mijn mp3 speler aanzetten, want mijn minicdspeler staat in mijn 'oude' huis in de keuken...
Als je bijna omvalt van de slaap is het misschien beter om nu je bed op te zoeken voordat je over je slaap heen bent  :Wink: 
En ja ik wil nog ff zwemmen is al tijdje geleden en wil graag mijn goede gedrag volhouden... heb gister en vandaag in de bus samenvatting doorgenomen, maar heb net als jou weinig tijd/zin... maarja als we iets willen halen zullen we toch ergens wel zin vandaan moeten halen...

Liefs n knuff

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hoop voor je dat het vanavond droog blijft! En ja idd ik moet eigenlijk nu gewoon mn bed opzoeken, maar hoe koppig ik ook ben wil ik persé weer een programma kijken, maar vaak als ik tv ga kijken wordt ik nog slaperig, dus hoop daarmee in slaap te vallen, gelukkig heb ik vakantie dus kan ik wel lekker uitslapen. En sja idd als we ergens willen komen moeten we zin maken. Alleen deze ontbreekt héél erg bij mij, op school gaat het slecht, ik heb véél te veel last van stress, en kan hier gewoon niet mee omgaan, vooral als al die leraren blijven zeuren jaa zo ga je nooit je diploma halen en examen dit examen dat. En voor iedere toets leer ik harder en harder maar het lijkt wel alsof ik gewoon niet boven die 5 uit kan komen :Frown:  Laatste paar toetsen is het wel wat beter gegaan, in het begin van het jaar begon ik met 2en en 3en en nu zit ik steeds tegen de 5 aan. Tis dan wel lekker dat de cijfers die ik nu haal 50% van mn examens zijn, dus als ik voor mn examens zelf 7ens kan halen, haal ik het alsnog. Mja hoe zou ik dat moeten doen  :Frown:  Mn mentrix is ook vervelend, als ik problemen heb moet ik naar haar toe (heb ik gedaan) en vervolgens gaat ze mn moeder opbellen om hetzelfde te vragen. Daardoor krijg ik het gevoel dat 1: Ze me niet geloofd en 2: Ze niet naar me luistert. Maar goed, ik ga het volhouden en merk wel hoe het gaat aflopen, ik ben nog nooit blijven zitten dus mocht ik het niet halen kan ik dit jaar wel opnieuw doen (Daar heb ik alleen geen zin in, maar aan de andere kant heb ik ook geen zin om naar een andere school te gaan welke niet in de buurt lig, en ik dus zou moeten reizen, en dan ben ik 17 dus heb ik geen OV, dus dan kan ik alle treinkosten zelf dokken?? En ik ben al zo'n held met de trein *lees not:P*

Nja hoop dat ik me beter ga voelen na een nachtje slaap, laatste paar weken ook iedere dag last van bonkende hoofdpijn, dus ga vandeweek maar even een xtje naar de huisarts.

Slaapze alvast! :Big Grin: 

Liefs

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me honds beroerd. Wat er van boven in gaat komt er van onderen binnen 5 minuten weer uit. Gisteren avond kon ik het niet warm krijgen en heb met een badjas aan geslapen. Fijn hoor ziek zijn als je vakantie hebt.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ik ken dat, ziek zijn als je vakantie hebt, gebeurd mij ook altijd.
Heel veel beterschap!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
t bleef droog maar heb alsnog niet super geslapen...  :Frown:  
Vervelend dat het niet goed gaat op school, je mentrix niet goed luistert en niet geinteresseerd lijkt en je (daardoor) zoveel stress hebt  :Frown:  
Mijn 1e x examen ging ook niet goed door soortgelijke situatie, heb me toen ik hoorde dat ik bleef zitten op een paar vakken gefocussed zodat ik die kon halen zodat ik de 2e x minder hoefde te doen (vrijstellingen)... Als je iets niet begrijpt dan kan je me altijd mailen hoor! En voor jongeren onder een bepaalde leeftijd die naar mbo, hbo of universiteit gaan en nog geen recht hebben op OV bestaan er speciale regelingen meende ik...
Verstandig dat je naar de huisarts wil gaan... hopelijk heeft hij/zij een oplossing of evt advies... Veel plezier met de stad in gaan  :Smile: 

@ Ronald, vervelend dat je in je vakanties ziek bent, maar daar ben je niet de enige mee... hopelijk wordt je gauw weer beter en kan je alsnog genieten van je vrije dagen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ahw nog steeds niet goed geslapen? Ik vannacht wel :Big Grin:  T was wel laat, maar heb toch van kwart voor 2 tot eerst 9 uur geslapen, en daarna nog in mn bed gelegen tot een uur of 12, voel me dus weer een stuk beter  :Smile:  

Dat is trouwens wel slim ja, vrijstellingen. Mja ik blijf hopen dat ik het ga halen. Zal onthouden als ik iets niet begrijp datk je ff mail :Big Grin:  

Hier in de stad was het 1 grote chaos!! :EEK!:  We waren eerst met de auto, en we konden al nieteens ergens parkeren, later ben ik in mn eentje op de fiets gegaan en heb heeel veel auto's bijna bovenop mn fiets gehad :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Gelukkig is het goed afgelopen, maar die mensen hier waren echt gestoord! Overal overstekende lopers, welke gewoon niet opletten en zomaar oversteken, auto's die voor hun een noodrem moeten maken en bijna op elkaar klappen, getoeter van hier tot tokyo, politiebusjes, het was echt 1 grote gekte, alsof alles gratis was vandaag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Heb wel even snel een pakje nagelvijltjes gehaald, was ook nog bij een drogisterij, maar die had niet wat ik zocht, en de grotere zat een stuk verderop en had er toen geen zin meer in door al die mensen, dus ben maar weer terug gegaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Nu ben ik ook bezig met het hele huis besmetten met mn gehoest/genies en gesnotter :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar verder gaat het prima :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag heb ik redelijk goed geslapen,voel me de laaste tijd ook minder moe.
geloof toch wel dat die vitamine B goed zijn werk doen. :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij... 

goed heb eindelijk weer eens gesport was heerlijk! Enige wat jammer is, is die vervelende knieblessure, die al sinds april dwars ligt. 

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## dicki

Ik denk dat voor sommigen een baan al een goed medicijn is.
En dat is niet vervelend bedoeld.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dicki,

Zoals je weet is dit een 'medisch forum'. Er zullen dus ook ongetwijfeld veel chronische ziektes zijn en arbeidsongeschikten  :Wink:  Overigens zitten hier ook jongeren, waaronder mijzelf welke nog fulltime naar school gaan  :Wink:  Dus dan denk ik niet dat een baan gaat werken om jezelf beter te gaan voelen, als er al zoveel mensen 'total loss' zijn en met stress kampen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@sylvia,das goed gesproken meiske :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ervaar wel dat mijn baan me goed doet, ik heb een duidelijke invulling van mijn dag, structuur dus. Daarnaast voel ik me nuttig in mijn werk. Ik heb een leuke baan.

Wel weet ik dat mijn werk ook mijn struikelblok kan zijn: ik ben een enorme perfectionist, wil alles tot in de puntjes doen. Het afgelopen jaar heb ik ervaren, dat het werk zowel een afleiding als een verzwarende factor kan zijn. Ik heb niet zo veel puf, maar vraag wel alles van mezelf!

----------


## dicki

> @ Dicki,
> 
> Zoals je weet is dit een 'medisch forum'. Er zullen dus ook ongetwijfeld veel chronische ziektes zijn en arbeidsongeschikten  Overigens zitten hier ook jongeren, waaronder mijzelf welke nog fulltime naar school gaan  Dus dan denk ik niet dat een baan gaat werken om jezelf beter te gaan voelen, als er al zoveel mensen 'total loss' zijn en met stress kampen


 
*Volgens mij hebbben de meeste mods hier een probleem met lezen, ik zeg toch duidelijk, voor sommigen.*
*En daarna dat hier zich niemand beledigd moet voelen.*
*Het is gewoon een feit dat er zat mensen zijn die gewoon een beetje depri thuis zitten en veel beter af zullen zijn met een baan....baantje puur voor het ritmegevoel.*

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dicki

Zoals Kaatjekakel al aangaf, haar baan geeft haar structuur, maar kan óók een duidelijk struikelblok zijn. En dat een baantje kan werken voor het ritmegevoel kan wel kloppen ja, maar dat lijkt mij meer het geval voor de gezonde mensen, voor andere kan dit een groot struikelblok zijn of zelfs onmogelijk.

Overigens is jouw post nogal onduidelijk. Jij zegt dit: Ik denk dat voor sommigen een baan al een goed medicijn is.
En dat is niet vervelend bedoeld. 

Aan deze post kunnen wij toch niet zien over welke mensen jij het wel hebt en welke daarbuiten vallen? Dan is zo'n post gewoon niet nuttig en kun je beter gewoon niets zeggen, of iets wat onze leden écht helpt! 

Overigens is dit een 'vandaag voel ik me?' topic, hier kunnen leden dus zo afentoe hun frustraties kwijt of de leuke dingen welke zij meegemaakt hebben en kwijt willen welke hun humeur doen opbeuren.

Ook wijs ik jou nogmaals op je taalgebruik, om te zeggen dat de meeste mods hier een probleem hebben met lezen is nou niet bepaald aardig, wij doen ons best om dit forum goed en gezellig te houden!

Nu weer terug on-topic.

Vandaag voel ik me prima! Vannacht was het doodeng op de wegen (sneeuw, glad, nog nergens gestrooid) maar heb het overleefd en een nachtje heerlijk geslapen. Nog 1 dagje en het is alweer oudjaarsdag. Alvast Happy New Year!! :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me een beetje moe,gisteren weer naar de fysio geweest zal daar wel aan liggen.

----------


## kaatjekakel

"Zoals Kaatjekakel al aangaf, haar baan geeft haar structuur, maar kan óók een duidelijk struikelblok zijn. En dat een baantje kan werken voor het ritmegevoel kan wel kloppen ja, maar dat lijkt mij meer het geval voor de gezonde mensen, voor andere kan dit een groot struikelblok zijn of zelfs onmogelijk."

Beste Sylvia,

Mijn mening geef je nu een iets andere draai dan hoe ik hem bedoeld heb. Ik bedoelde te zeggen, dat mijn baan mij structuur biedt. Dat het mij ook een struikelblok is, af en toe, dat komt door mijn eigen persoontje. Ik denk dat zowel gezonde als ongezonde mensen er behoefte aan hebben hun dag te vullen met iets wat ze plezierig vinden, of dit nu een betaalde of onbetaalde baan of iets heel anders is, dat maakt niet uit.

----------


## kaatjekakel

En hoe ik me voel vandaag.................beetje moe, beetje druk, beetje van alles wat.

----------


## Agnes574

"Ik bedoelde te zeggen, dat mijn baan mij structuur biedt. Dat het mij ook een struikelblok is, af en toe, dat komt door mijn eigen persoontje. Ik denk dat zowel gezonde als ongezonde mensen er behoefte aan hebben hun dag te vullen met iets wat ze plezierig vinden, of dit nu een betaalde of onbetaalde baan of iets heel anders is, dat maakt niet uit." ... schreef Kakel...


Goed gesproken kakel!!
Ik ben het volledig met je eens en dus ook deels met Dicki (goed bedoelde post die verkeerd werd geinterpreteerd) ... ik zou ook dolgraag terug gaan werken; voor de structuur,de regelmaat etc ... die dingen doen een mens goed nl en geven een doel, zo ook een studie of vrijwilligerswerk etc!! Helaas ben ik zo ver nog niet .. hopelijk komt dat ooit  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me ... moemoemoe..nog even doorzetten en vanaf 4 jan rust nemen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me.. bijgekomen en uitgewaaid  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Houden zo Luuss  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks Kaatje!

Heb het idd gelezen, mijn bericht was ook niet zo bedoeld  :Wink:  Maar had ook net eerdere scheldpost van Dicki verwijderd, dus was daar ook nogal boos over. Heb het hier denk ik een beetje té erg op afgereageerd *schaam*
Nogmaals bedankt voor je oplettendheid én je pm kaatje!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik zal mijn best doen  :Wink: 
Maar komt denk ik ook omdat we op de 2 cavia's, 2 parkietjes, 3 katten en de hond van de buurvrouw en kids passen. Elke dag 's ochtends en 's avonds eten en drinken checken/bijvullen, de katten erin en eruit laten en we hebben de hond in huis genomen want die was aan het janken thuis, die mist zijn baasjes, maar ze is nu redelijk 'gewend' bij ons en in elk geval niet alleen. Vind het heerlijk om met haar te wandelen en lekker uit te waaien  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Wat lief van je dat je op zoveel diertjes van je buren wilt passen!! Wandelen met dit weer zal alleen wel lekker koud zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik zou ook niet tegen het gejankt van een hondje kunnen! Gisteravond had iemand zn 3 maanden oude jack russel meegenomen naar de schietvereniging, en dat ze zelf ging schieten had ze dat hondje aan de tafelpoot vastgezet, die ging dus ook als een gek janken, dus toen hadden ze m losgemaakt en mocht ie alsnog lopen. T was zoo'n schatje!

@ Dicki,

Aan jou dus nog mijn excuses  :Wink:  Heb je post gewoon verkeerd opgevat  :Wink:

----------


## dicki

> @ Luuss,
> 
> Wat lief van je dat je op zoveel diertjes van je buren wilt passen!! Wandelen met dit weer zal alleen wel lekker koud zijn  Ik zou ook niet tegen het gejankt van een hondje kunnen! Gisteravond had iemand zn 3 maanden oude jack russel meegenomen naar de schietvereniging, en dat ze zelf ging schieten had ze dat hondje aan de tafelpoot vastgezet, die ging dus ook als een gek janken, dus toen hadden ze m losgemaakt en mocht ie alsnog lopen. T was zoo'n schatje!
> 
> @ Dicki,
> 
> Aan jou dus nog mijn excuses  Heb je post gewoon verkeerd opgevat


 
Geef niks hoor :Smile:  kan zelf soms behoorlijk krom uit de bocht komen :Big Grin:

----------


## JanRock

Ik ben vandaag gemengd. Blij dat ik van de efexor af ben. Nog een beetje onzeker hoe ik dat ga ervaren.

JanRock

----------


## Ronald68

Nog steeds niet fit maar nog even doorzetten en dan is het 12 uur en kan ik naar bed...

----------


## dotito

voel me vandaag heel moe,ben echt niet in mijn doen.hoop dat tegen de avond beterd want ik de stemming voor te feesten ben ik niet. :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

@ Dotito, 

Is het tegen de avond nog gelukt om je eigen weer te voelen? 


Vandaag voel ik mij.... pfff zucht bah en blegh. dit uiteinde en kerst bij vrienden gezeten terwijl ik liever alleen zat, maar heb dat niet gedaan om niet in een isolement te raken. Hield mijzelf voor dat ik het op t moment zelf wel leuk zou vinden. Was t ook wel, maar oow zo vermoeiend.

----------


## dotito

@petra, gisteren was ik vrij opgefokt maar tegen de avond was ik toch iets rustiger.gelukkig, want we hadden met vrienden afgesproken.was wel best gezellig van oud op nieuw,lekker 1glaasje wijn gedronken,en wat bijgepraat maar was best vermoeiend.

vandaag voel ik me ik me ook belammerd  :Frown: petra,ken dat gevoel.ben blij dat die dagen voorbij zijn.kan ook niet zo goed tegen dat laat opblijven,geraak er helemaal uit mijn bioritme van.
maar al bij al heb ik toch een fijne avond gehad. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me .... *volledig op!!*
Ik voel me doodmoe en écht alles doet pijn..grrr

Anderzijds...*Jippie!!!*
Alles keert weer terug naar de 'normale modus'!!
Enkel vanavond nog op familiebezoek en dan weer terug naar het alledaagse leven!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja de buurvrouw kwam al een beetje gegeneerd vragen of wij op de diertjes wouden passen, we hebben ja gezegd, mijn paps dacht achteaf dat het voor 3 dagen was ipv de 7 dagen... dus verzorg ik de hele week de cavia's, parkietjes en poezen al, de hond logeert bij ons en papa geeft haar eten en we wandelen er allemaal mee, krijg ik in elk geval mijn frisse neus zonder dat mensen mij raar aankijken  :Wink: 
Beetje raar dat iemand zn hond meenam naar de schietclub dat is nou niet echt 'the place to be' voor een hond  :Confused:  

@ JanRock, goed te horen dat jev an de exafor af wilt, ik hoop voor je dat je weinig last van de ontwennigsverschijnselen zal krijgen en wens je heel veel succes en sterkte voor de komende tijd!

@ Ronald, was t leuk oud en nieuw? Hoe vonden de kids het om vuurwerk te mogen afsteken? Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels beter!

@ Dotito, fijn dat je een leuk oud en nieuw hebt gehad met vrienden  :Smile:  Hopelijk ben je inmiddels wat bijgekomen en is je bioritme minder in de war aan het geraken  :Wink: 

@ Petra, gelukkig maar dat het toch gezellig was om kerst en oud&nieuw met vrienden te vieren ipv in je eentje.. hopelijk kom je dit weekend weer een beetje bij en voel je je weer wat beter!

@ Agnes, ik wens je veel rust, slaap en minder pijn toe! Hopelijk wordt het familiebezoek vanavond leuk en kan je morgen een hele dag uitrusten!

Aan iedereen; een gelukkig, gezond en liefdevol 2010 gewenst natuurlijk! Hopelijk hebben jullie de dagen allemaal overleeft  :Wink: 

Ik voel me vandaag goed... heb echt een leuk oud&nieuw gevierd en zoals altijd liep de planning toch weer anders  :Embarrassment:  maar het was wel erg gezellig en de vermoeidheid en het fietsen waard  :Wink:  Morgen komen de buurtjes terug dus vandaag laatste dag en nacht dat we op ze passen...

----------


## Ronald68

@Luuss,

Het gaat inderdaad al weer beter. Oliebollen met een biertje zijn een goed medicijn tegen een griepje. Maar vandaag in Zwolle met Jolan en Jarno wezen shoppen dus ik ben bek af :Big Grin: . Vervelend hoor als je als enige een rijbewijs hebt, altijd de bop/k.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,

fijn dat het beter gaat  :Smile:  Mijn 'oma' zegt dat een borrel altijd helpt tegen ziek zijn en aangezien zij al 87 is neem ik dat maar van haar aan  :Wink: 
Altijd de Bob zijn lijkt me niet leuk nee... mijn oude buurvrouw heeft na het overlijden van haar man haar rijbewijs alsnog gehaald, dus kan op 'latere leeftijd' ook nog, missch een idee voor je vrouw?? Was zeker wel druk in Zwolle...?

----------


## Petra717

@ Luuss, 

Echt beter voel ik mij vandaag niet, heb de hele dag mogen werken..
Het eerste wat mijn collega's zeiden," Peet wat zie je bleek!" Ja ook gelukkig Nieuwjaar :Frown: .. Dus ja dat begon al goed... heb de dag door gebracht al snotterend en kuchend. Kon wel lekker op mijn eigen rustige tempo werken, kerst eruit halen en deco-tafel op nieuw inrichten.

Kusss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra,
Lekkere binnenkomer  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je je eigen tempo kon aanhouden, de deco tafel opnieuw mocht versieren, maar was het niet te druk dan? Ben je morgen vrij of is het bij jullie ook koopzondag zoals hier in Groningen? 
Bij de supermarkt en groenteboer om de hoek was het de hele dag megadruk, net alsof alle mensen aan het hamsteren waren (en nee het is geen AH)  :Confused: 
Ik hoop dt je snel weer beter bent!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Petra717

@ Luuss, maar ze hadden mij geroosterd om de kerst eruit te halen. Heb wel even bij gesprongen... maarja we stonden met alle kassa's en 2 man in de spoel plus 1 koffie.. en dan was ik er dan voor de kerst eruit te gooien. Aangezien ik een bloemisten diploma heb, waar ook een etaleer-certificaat bij in zit, mag ik altijd de bloemstukken maken, etaleren etc. Vind ik wel erg leuk om te doen, een aantal collega's vinden het wel jammer, dat ze het nu niet meer om ste beurten even mogen freubelen, aan de andere kant zijn ze ook weer erg trots op het resultaat wat er nu voor staat.

----------


## Ronald68

> Altijd de Bob zijn lijkt me niet leuk nee... mijn oude buurvrouw heeft na het overlijden van haar man haar rijbewijs alsnog gehaald, dus kan op 'latere leeftijd' ook nog, missch een idee voor je vrouw?? Was zeker wel druk in Zwolle...?


Mijn vrouw heeft kegeldistrofie dus een rijbewijs zit er niet in. En wat Zwolle betreft, als je een half uur in de rij bij de kassa van de C&A rustig wilt noemen? Maar ik heb wel een nieuwe jas.

----------


## Petra717

> Mijn vrouw heeft kegeldistrofie dus een rijbewijs zit er niet in. En wat Zwolle betreft, als je een half uur in de rij bij de kassa van de C&A rustig wilt noemen? Maar ik heb wel een nieuwe jas.


Hahah, je moet er tegenwoordig wat voor ever hebben, of niet Ronald?

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij... 

Gebroken, rollercoaster, rustig, weird.
Gisteravond even bij de buren geweest, maar was te druk, voelde mij ineens niet op mijn gemak. Thuis, wou ik eigenlijk vroeg gaan slapen, maar ben de hele nacht wakker geweest (=gebroken). Was te onrustig, heb onverwachts de bevestiging gekregen van iets onaangenaams (geeft weird gevoel). Tijdens het youtuben kwam er zeer sprekend nummer te voorschijn, waaruit een nog mooier nummer kwam, het laatste heb ik gepost. Met dat nummer lukte het mij om eindelijk na weken zwijgen, iets op van woorden op papier te krijgen, van wat erin mij speelt (rollercoaster). Wat mij dan weer een beetje rust geeft in vorm van opluchting.

petra

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, owja dat is ook zo :Embarrassment:  ... en fijn dat je ondanks de drukte geslaagd bent voor een nieuwe jas  :Smile: 

@ Petra, goh herkenbaar, ik heb dat ook wel dat ik bij vrienden ben en me dan ineens niet op mijn gemak voel... wel fijn dat dat mooie liedje jou rust/opluchting heeft gebracht! 

Vandaag voel ik mij... niet uitgeslapen en onrustig in mijn gevoelens en gedachtes...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Mooi gesproken!

Vandaag voel ik me, eigenlijk helemaal niet zo best  :Frown:  Hele dag al last van mn maag grr rot Pil  :Frown:  Toen dacht ik, laat ik alle foto's maar eens op mn site zetten, na een paar uur eindelijk klaar, was ik uitgelogt!!! Niets opgeslagen, balen en opnieuw beginnen. Stress hem ook alweer helemaal omdat morgen het gewone leven EN school weer begint, iets waar ik totaal geen zin in heb, maandagen zijn rotdagen, vroeg mn bed uit, voor een uurtje naar school dan weer terug naar huis voor een uur (tussenuur) dan 2 lessen en vervolgens 2 lange uren gym.. pfoeh.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, hopelijk voel je je vandaag weer wat beter  :Smile:  
Balen altijd die stomme roosters met vele tussenuren  :Confused:  misschien kan je met een leraar afspreken een les op een ander moment te doen als jullie geen les hebben en hij/zij geen les geeft, zo heb ik ook ooit een regeling getroffen  :Wink: 
En jij hebt nog gym in je examenjaar? Wij hadden sportorientatie, dan gingen we 4 week lang zwemmen, paardrijden of skien/snowboarden (in zo'n indoorskicentrum)... 

Vandaag voel ik mij... meer uitgeslapen, maar nog steeds onrustig... ik kan me niet concentreren op leren voor mijn examen over 2 week en dat maakt me zenuwachtig...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Aah zwemmen/paardrijden/skien en snowboarden klinkt zoveeeeel malen leuker dan gym!! Maar helaas idd, wij hebben nog gym (hehe nu niet meer) Voelde me niet zo best vandaag, behoorlijk uitgeput, slecht geslapen vannacht, dus heb niet meegedaan met gym, toen bleek dat vandaag de laatst keer was! En eigenlijk hadden we al geeneens gym! Omdat de andere leraar zijn klas vrij gegeven had, maar goed ze ging wel lesgeven, maar ik mocht gewoon naar huis  :Smile: 

En die lessen opschuiven is helaas niet mogelijk, alle leerlingen in mijn klas hebben namelijk een ander rooster, ik ben bijv de enige in de klas die lessen duits volgt. De rest heeft die uren dus ook vrij ik heb dan een uur duits, tussenuur en dan bio. En de andere helft is gewoon vrij en begint de dag pas met bio (andere helft pas weer een uur later, die hebben dan weer een andere leraar bio) Tis heel ingewikkeld iig :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik hoop dat het je gaat lukken met leren! Ik ga straks ook aan duits, maar eerst ff op bed liggen denk ik, ben behoorlijk af. Heb mezelf voorgenomen nóg harder te gaan werken voor school, in de hoop dat ik er iets beter voor ga staan, ipv mezelf nog erger dood te stressen!

xxx

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vanaf vandaag is de vakantie weer voorbij. Maar ik ben moe en heb zo'n hoofdpijn, dat ik bijna niet uit mijn ogen kan kijken. Griepje onderweg?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kakel,

Beterschap!! Het wordt geloof ik idd weer de tijd voor de griepjes en verkoudheden..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja dat was ook zoveel leuker dan gewoon gym  :Smile:  Gelukkig hoef je nu niet meer naar gym en kan je lekker sporten wanneer jij zelf wil en wat je zelf wil doen  :Smile:  Jammer dat lessen verschuiven er niet in zit  :Frown:  Wat je zou kunnen doen is als je tussenuur hebt kijken of er een andere klas een vak heeft die jij moeilijk vind en vragen of je daar bij mag gaan zitten? 
Vervelend dat je je zo uitgeput en min voelt... hopelijk helpt even rust nemen en kan je net als mij proberen te gaan leren  :Wink: 

@ Kaatje, beterschap! Heb je wel kunnen uitrusten/ontstressen in je vakantie? Kan idd een griepje/verkoudheid zijn, maar ik hoop voor je dat het snel overgaat!

----------


## Ronald68

Gemengde gevoelens. Blij omdat ik mijn eerste werkdag overleefd heb maar ik baal ontzettend van die sneeuw. Ik kan nergens fatsoenlijk trainen geven vanavond, zonder dat iemand de benen breekt en het is nog koud ook. Was ik maar nooit gestopt met basketball of korfbal, lekker binnen.

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me doodop,ben naar de kliniek gemoeten voor allergietesten te laten doen.voel me echt slecht van al die pillen. :Frown: en :Confused:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Luusss, ben mezelf behoorlijk tegengekomen in de vakantie. Ontspannen is niet super goed gelukt, ik stond nog in de hyperactiefstand. Zodra ik een stoel raakte, vloog ik weer omhoog om iets te gaan doen. De hoofdpijn van vanmiddag is er nog steeds, hij trekt vanuit mijn nek omhoog, niks aan te doen. Vond het niet zo'n prettig begin van de werkweek, ik wil zo graag, maar mijn lijf wil kennelijk niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, fijn dat je je werkdag overleeft hebt  :Smile:  Kan je geen binnen locatie regelen voor te training tijdens dit sneeuwgedoe?

@ Dotito, vervelend dat je je zo slecht voelt door de allergie testen  :Frown:  Wanner krijg je de uitslag? Hopelijk vinden ze iets en hoef je niet nog een ronde overnieuw te doen!

@ Kaatje, jammer dat je je niet hebt kunnen ontspannen in je vakantie, daar was je volgens mij heel hard aan toe  :Frown:  Vervelend dat je geest zoveel wil en je lichaam niet meewerkt en dat je nog steeds hoofdpijn hebt! Misschien dat een massage helpt of lekker even onder de douche staan?

----------


## Sylvia93

Oh een lekkere warme douche! Ja daar heb ik ook wel zin in  :Smile:  Om mn moeder maar wat waterkosten te besparen ga ik straks na het badminton lekker uitgebreid daar douchen xD! 

Voor alle niet lekker voelers hier, veel beterschap!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, veel plezier met badmintonnen en daar onder de douche staan, ik hoop dat je je daarna wat beter voelt  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij:.... Verrassend goed! 
Was een heel kort nachtje, had een drukke dag voor de boeg, maar de spoorwegen brachten dankzij het weer daar verandering in. 

Ik was bij mijn zusje in Antwerpen, zou om 7uur terug om nog even langs huis, tas uitpakken, omkleden en een was te draaien, dan omkleden gaan werken en uit werk gaan sporten. 

Alleen mocht ik vanochtend eerst ruim 2,5 uur blauwbekken, voordat er een trein naar Nederland reedt, dit enkel door het weer. De reis naar Nederland was ook een verhaal apart, duurde de helft langer als normaal met de stoptrein.
Dus ik bellen naar het werk, of ik werkkleding mocht pakken en aangezien ik geen tijd meer had om naar huis te reizen. Was prima. 

Op het werk was het erg stil, iedereen was in een grote schoonmaak bui, dus dat ook maar gedaan. Middeltjes gebruikt die je helemaal niet mag gebruiken, in de horeca... maarjah moet toch schoon? 
tussentijds even wezen shoppen met een collega voor het werk.

Op een geven moment, werd er een collega succes gewenst voor haar examen morgen en zegt een andere collega tegen mij; " owjah Peet, jij mag trouwens ook beginnen, heb enkel nog papieren nodig."
Ik begreep totaal niet waar ze het overhad. Want na 3 maanden overleg was het definitieve besluit gevallen, dat ik absoluut geen opleiding mocht volgen op kosten van de baas. Ik moest blij zijn dat ik deze baan had, om het standaard onzin verhaal van deze tijd. 
Blijkt dus nu dat de filiaalmanager en haar assistente zo voor mij gepleit hebben dat ik het wel mag doen! Dat ik zelfs al aangemeld sta en het eerste jaar mag overslaan op basis van de uitslagen van de persoonlijke keuringen van de VWA :EEK!: ! 
Ikke dus blij :Big Grin:  Besef is er nog niet helemaal.

Na het werk kon ik niet sporten aangezien ik dus ook geen sportkleding bij had en zou sporten vlakbij mijn werk. Zo kon ik mee rijden met collega. ritje van normaal 15 hooguit 25 min. Vandaag mooi ruim 1uur en 3 kwartier overgedaan! Was wel gezellig in de auto en lekker warm!

En nou lekker even gelezen op t forum, met een voldaan gevoel.

liefs, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

@ Ronald, 

Waarin geef je training dan? Voetbal ofzoiets? 
Ik heb in ieder geval Respect voor je, met zulk weer buiten werken! 




> Gemengde gevoelens. Blij omdat ik mijn eerste werkdag overleefd heb maar ik baal ontzettend van die sneeuw. Ik kan nergens fatsoenlijk trainen geven vanavond, zonder dat iemand de benen breekt en het is nog koud ook. Was ik maar nooit gestopt met basketball of korfbal, lekker binnen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ooh Peetje, gefeliciteerd!! Toch super dat je alsnog die opleiding mag doen!!

Hier is het allemaal een beetje anders gelopen, waren op weg naar badminton, toen mn moeder voor de deur viel (was spekglad, dat had ik dus ook niet verwacht, dus ze gleed weg) jep die heeft nu een gekneusde enkel/knie wss. Maar goed toch nog even wezen badmintonnen, en heerlijk gedoucht, voel nu wel datk behoorlijk af ben, dus ga zo maar richting bed, nadat ik mn duitse brief uitgeprint heb pff. Weltrusten alvast!  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Syl, 

Je zult nu vast heerlijk fris ruiken! Slaap lekker jij ook!

KNuffel
petra

----------


## Ronald68

@ Petra,

Ik geef hardlooptraining aan een recreatieve loopgroep van AVNOP. het viel overigens best mee gisteren avond was slechts -3. Alleen een beetje saai heen en weer lopen op een fietspad.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra, gefeliciteerd! Echt goed nieuws dat je alsnog die cursus mag doen!! Wat voor cursus ga je volgen dan? Wel tof dat de filiaalmanager en haar assistent voor je gepleit hebben en dat je het eerste jaar mag overslaan  :Smile: 

@ Syl, ik hoop dat je moeder snel herstelt van haar val  :Smile:  Wel sportief dat ze nog met je mee ging badmintonnen! Heb je wel lekker lang onder de douche gestaan?

@ Ronald, ja het is niet echt de tijd van het jaar om te gaan hardlopen... maar toch zie ik her en der 'die hards' hardlopen  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... goed en uitgeslapen  :Smile:  
Als het goed is ga ik dit weekend met mijn paps sportkleding shoppen en dan gaan we 1x per week fitnessen... moet toch wat doen aan mijn conditie en ik hoop mijn rug wat sterker te maken zodat ik minder last heb... 
Vanavond gezellig dansen met een vriend van me en vrijdag uit eten en dansen met een andere vriend, heb er nu al zin in  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Met mn moeder is alles weer oké, ze is overigens niet mee gaan badmintonnen, ben met mn vriend gegaan  :Smile: . Haha maar wel lang gedoucht ja, ik moest mn haren nog wassen toen meneer al de kleedkamer binnenkwam omdat ie al klaar was  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Met mij is het nu minder, vanmorgen op weg naar school ben ik flink onderuit gegaan met mn fiets, behoorlijke buil op mn knie blauwe plekken en mn pols doet flink pijn, gelukkig was het niet ver van mn huis af, dus ben strompelend terug naar huis gegaan, mn moeder gebeld, dies even komen kijken en nu moet ik straks om tien over 2 naar de dokter toe. Kon dus ook niet naar school, waar ik flink van baal nu  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ow dan heb ik dat verkeerd begrepen  :Embarrassment: ... maar met je vriend is ook gezellig en mannen zijn vaak sneller klaar met douchen  :Wink:  (zolang we mijn broertje niet meerekenen)
Balen dat je onderuit bent gegaan en dat je niet naar school kon!  :Frown:  Succes bij de dokter zometeen, hopelijk kan hij iets voor je doen!

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap en sterkte lieve Syll!!!!!!!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik mij... net ondergepoept door mijn lieve vogel... hij zat lekker op mijn schouder te slapen en ineens lag hij op de grond te stuipen/spartelen  :Frown:  ... heb hem vastgepakt in mijn handen totdat hij weer 'bij/normaal' leek te zijn... inmiddels is hij gelukkig weer zijn veertjes aan het poetsen, maar ik schrik er toch elke keer van en ben steeds bang dat het het laatste is wat hij doet...

----------


## Sylvia93

thnx Ag en Luus!

Mja doktersafspraak is niet zo soepel verlopen, had weer eens de verkeerde met welke ik niet kan opschieten, ze stuurde me weg met een bloeduitstorting (kan er niet op lopen, dikke bult helemaal blauw en die bult voelt keihard aan, en dat een bloeduitstorting welke vanavond wel weer weg zal zijn volgens haar??) En een heerlijke discussie over de pil..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja leuk zulke dokters  :Confused:  misschien moeten die een cursus gaan doen 'hoe kan ik beter luisteren en begrip tonen voor mijn patienten'???

Mijn vogel is gelukkig weer helemaal genezen en mijn handen zijn weer schoon  :Wink:  
Geestelijk en gevoelsmatig zit ik momenteel in een tweestrijd... mijn hart zegt blijven hopen en blijven liefhebben, maar mijn verstand denkt daar totaal anders over na de vele miscommunicaties en dingen.. daardoor ik voel me verdrietig  :Frown:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Gestressed en verdrietig. Ben ergens van beschuldigd op het werk, maar kan het volstrekt niet plaatsen. Het past namelijk niet bij me..............deze schoen past me niet, maar hij wordt me wel toegeschoven. Ik vind het zo oneerlijk.... en als ik er wat van ga zeggen of het via de leidinggevende ga spelen wordt het naar mijn idee alleen nog maar een grotere bende.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Zo'n cursus lijkt me idd wel wat voor dr  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Gelukkig dat het weer goed gaat met je vogeltje! Hoe oud is ie al??

@ Kakel,

Rot dat je zomaar ergens van wordt beschuldigd  :Frown:  Hoop dat het snel opgelost wordt voor je! Zo ga je ook niet bepaald met plezier naar het werk toe..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, rot dat je valselijk beschuldigd wordt door je collega's! Ik kan me voorstellen dat je je daardoor gestressd en verdrietig voelt en met minder plezier naar je werk gaat... heb je het al met betreffende collega erover gehad van waarom hij/zij jou beschuldigd? Heel veel succes!

@ Syl, wij hebben Heavy al 11,5 jaar, maar hij was geen 'kuikentje' (of hoe een baby vogel ook heet) meer... hij is waarschijnlijk 12 a 12,5 jaar oud! 
Ben wel bang dat als hij zo'n aanval krijgt als wij er niet bij zijn om hem op te pakken en vast te houden, hij dan het loodje legt omdat hij er niet zelf uit kan komen... we vinden het al heel wat dat hij dit nieuwe jaar ook alweer gehaald heeft  :Smile:  Hopelijk mogen we nog even langer van hem genieten, vind het wel gezellig als ik achter de pc zit of aan t leren ben dat ie dan bij me zit  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Pfoeh flinke leeftijd voor zo'n vogeltje! Is idd beangstigend als je de gedachte krijgt: Wat als wij er niet zijn.. Zo hebben wij afgelopen jaar met de hamster gezeten, deze was al ruim 5/6 jaar oud, en zo oud worden hamsters normaal niet, dus iedere keer als we op vakantie gingen en mn oma ging oppassen zeiden we steeds al kijk uit misschien kan hij dood gaan van ouderdom. Maar toen heeft hij alsnog 2 jaar nog geleefd, afgelopen maand is ze overleden, maar het was wel goed zo, ze was ook vredig in dr slaap overleden, en toch had ik het er best moeilijk mee. Maar dat heb ik over het algemeen altijd, halfjaar terug mn caviaatje (was net 1) we hadden te laat in de gaten dat zn boventand overgebroken was, hierin is ie dus gestikt, echt een rotgezicht  :Frown:  Als ik eraan terug denk krijg ik nog steeds tranen in mn ogen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja sommige beestjes zijn echte doorzetters en kunnen ouder worden dan 'normaal' is voor het betreffende dier! En als je je hecht aan een dier hoe groot of klein ook, dan is het altijd moeilijk als ze komen te overlijden...  :Frown: 
Jou hamster is hoogbejaard geworden zeg... en zielig voor je cavia  :Frown: 
Ik heb al zoveel dieren gehad in mijn leven dat ik niet precies weet hoeveel. Ik had een witte cavia en toen ik van school was was het ineens een andere witte cavia, de echte was komen te overlijden toen ik op school zat (ik was 4) en mijn moeder dacht dat ik het verschil niet zou merken (zij kon en kan ook echt niet voor dieren zorgen) ... en op die manier heb ik 4 witte en 5 grijze cavia's gehad die volgens mijn moeder dus 1 en dezelfde waren  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Wow dat zou ik mn moeder echt nooit vergeven als ze dat zou doen!! Wij hadden vroeger ook een konijn, en toen die overleed zei mn moeder ook gewoon rustig dat deze was overleden (haha mijn zus was toen koppig en wilde perse zien dat ze dood was) Zo hebben wij bijv ook eens een cavia gehad en toen ik die oppakte toen ik nog klein was lagen er 3 babycaviaatjes onder. Schrok me dood en heb zo dat caviaatje laten vallen echt erg.. Mja toen had ik wel inene ipv 1 cavia en 3  :Smile:  (1 van de kleintjes wilde de buurman hebben) Haha ben weer lekker off-topic aant kletsen hier :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

@Kaatje,
Zekers beroerd als je onrecht aangedaan wordt. Hopelijk is het iets wat snel over waait en vooral geen staartje krijgt.

over dieren gesproken:
Ooit eens een konijn opgegraven omdat ik niet wilde geloven dat hij dood was. Ik was een jaar of 5 geloof ik.
In de kerstvakantie zijn hier 2 vogels en een cavia heen gegaan. Het had totaal geen impact op de kids. Best wel raar vond ik. Maar ja we hebben nog genoeg dieren (6 konijnen en 1 cavia) vonden ze. Daar zit overigens ook wel wat in.
En wat bejaarde dieren betreft. Ooit een konijn 13,5 jaar gehad. Hoe oud hij in werkelijkheid was weten we niet het was een tweede handsje, net als het zakie wat we nu hebben overigens.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Luuss, ik heb betreffende collega juist aangesproken op haar gedrag en toen kreeg ik het één en ander naar mijn hoofd. Ik probeer het nu maar af te sluiten voor mezelf, maar het blijft zachtjes sudderen in mijn toch al onrustige hoofdje. Vandaag voel ik me een beetje moe..

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Kakel... laat je niet doen meid en geloof in jezelf!!

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, vervelend dat die collega zo tegen je doet! Ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar moe van wordt en dat het blijft sudderen in je hoofd... Zoals Agnes zegt; blijf geloven in jezelf! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... behalve dat ik hoofdpijn heb wel goed  :Smile:  Gister ging door de knallende hoofdpijn mijn dansafspraak niet door dat vond ik wel jammer  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik mij... Een sneeuwpop!! Grr. 
Kom net van school, fietsen was niet mogelijk, dus maar lopend gegaan, hele erge sneeuwbui met onweer!! Kwam letterlijk wit thuis!! Afschuwelijk! Zodra je er nietdoorheen hoeft vink het best, maar met school is het echt een ramp. De nodige ongelukken zijn alweer gebeurd, en zelfs lopend ga je onderuit  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, is je knie nog steeds blauw, opgezwollen en pijnlijk? Hoe is het trouwens met je moeder? Dat er ook onweer was bij jou  :Confused: , bij mij is er wel heel veel sneeuw gevallen maar heb geen onweer gezien... en ja dit sneeuw/ijzel weer is echt ongelukken weer..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Mijn knie is idd nog steeds dik en opgezwollen en wordt érg blauw nu. Gelukkig niet veel last meer met lopen, dus kan wel gewoon lopen, moet er alleen niet aan gaan zitten, dat doet wel behoorlijk pijn! Met mijn moeder gaat het goed, die heeft geen last meer! Die heeft er zelfs geen blauwe plek aan over gehouden  :EEK!:  Blijkt maar weer dat je blijkbaar met de fiets toch veel harder onderuit gaat.

En idd hier onweerde het! Gelukkig geen bliksem, enkel wat klappen. Maar toen ik thuis kwam ook niets meer gehoord.. En idd het weer afschuwelijk, ze zijn hier door de zoutvoorraad heen, en alle wegen zijn 1 grote ijsbaan, heb al behoorlijk wat auto's zien wegglippen, gelukkig tot nu toe met goede afloop!

----------


## Ronald68

@Syl,

Op het journaal gezien dat het ontzettend gezellig is in Noord-Holland. Hier is het alleen spek glad, helemaal op de fietspaden. Daar wordt niet meer gestrooid. Het is maar 2,5km maar ik was mooi te laat vanochtend.
Ik ben er nu wel klaar mee.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, niet aanzitten dus  :Wink:  Ik hoop wel voor je dat de blauwe plek en de zwelling snel overgaat! Fijn dat je moeder geen last meer heeft  :Smile: 
Nou weet niet of je met de fiets harder valt dan bij gewoon lopen... mijn voormalige buurvrouw probeerde ooit haar auto slot te openen maar door de gladheid ging ze onderuit en het gevolg was dat ze een kunstheup moest... denk dat het ligt hoe fit je zelf bent en hoe/waarop je valt...

@ Ronald, ja dat klopt! Ik zag gister al op het nieuws dat de meeste gemeenten door hun strooizout heen waren en dat onbekend was wanneer de voorraad weer aangevuld zou worden en het gestrooi weer zou beginnen! Vandaag zag ik dat ze in Engeland ook door hun strooizout heen zijn en t daar dikke puinhoop is EEK!
Mijn paps had vorige week 25 kg strooizout opgehaald bij de supermarkt, hij heeft van vrijdag of zaterdag de stoep schoongemaakt en dat is gelukkig nog steeds schoon ondanks de vele sneeuw van vandaag  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Global warming. Sinds we hier een HR keteltje hebben is het iedere winter koud. Brrr.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Lieve luitjes, dank jullie wel allemaal. Doet me goed.

----------


## Petra717

Kaatje, 

Ik zou gewoon eerst je collega's aanspreken, dat het niets voor jou is, dat jij het niet hebt gedaan. Voor jezelf op komen! heb er vertrouwen in dat je het kunt! Denk ook dat je jezelf beter zal voelen wanneer je eerst zelf aan kaat bij je collega's i.p.v. gelijk naar je leidinggevende te stappen. Toont ook nog eens van een hoop kracht!
Tuurlijk is stukkie moeilijker! maar is het de voldoening die erna komt het niet waard? Wat zou je zelf willen als jij aan de andere kant stond?

Liefs, 
pettie

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij.... 

Een diepe zucht! Niet zo lekker kunnen werken, we kregen een onaangekondigde keuring. De afdeling waar ik stond was enkel goed gekeurd (wij kregen een 4,8 op 5), maar op de andere afdeling was het zeer minder. 
Het Z. was het groeten, indeling van koelkast en de deel van display. Op het H. was er niets goed. De hele voorkant werd compleet afgekraakt, op de werkvloer wist hij ook niet veel goeds te melden. H. kreeg een 1,7 op 5. Het nieuwe eindoordeel kwam op een magere 3.2. Hiermee zijn wij onze eerste plaats voor het eerst in 7 jaar kwijt! en zijn we zeker 20 plaatsen gezakt!
Word nog wat morgen, als filiaalmanager dit te horen krijgt... De laatste keuring (van iets anders) lag het probleem ook bij H. Dat hebben we toen goed gemerkt, hele team moest 2 extra avonden werken, na sluitingstijd!

Mijn gezondheid zit weer goed dwars, evenwicht-stoornis weerhield mij er gister op mijn vrije dag ervan om te sporten en vandaag kon ik 40 min niet werken. 

Zo maar lekker slapen... en morgen op een betere dag!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ja joy! Ze zijn hier totaal door de strooizout heen, de wegen zijn 1 grote ijsbaan, de fietspaden zijn onfietsbaar, fietsers/lopers gaan onderuit, auto's glippen weg, grr i hate it!! En dan ook nog eens die koppige school!!! Die moeten en zullen maar open blijven, en ondertussen komt 3kwart aan met verwondingen van vallen, nog meer komen te laat door het weer, andere worden met de auto gebracht (wat nu dus ookalweer onmogelijk is). Even samengevat, het is hier één grote complete CHOAS!! 

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, het zal ook wel aan de manier van vallen liggen, ik ben met de zijkant van mn knieschijf dus tegen de stoeprand aangeknalt...

@ Peet,

Pff vervelend zo'n evenwichtstoornis, en ook lekker van die afdeling dat jullie nu zoveel plaatsen zakken!
Alvast weltrusten!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Peet,

Ik heb juist het initiatief naar betreffende collega genomen, heb haar gevraagd of het klopte dat ze zich anders gedroeg dan anders. Ook gevraagd naar de reden, waarop ik het antwoord kreeg dat ik maar snel terug moest gaan naar mijn eigen plek en maar flink moest nadenken. Ik wilde de lucht tussen ons klaren maar kreeg de deksel op mijn neus. Ik wil hier niet gaan neerzetten wat er verder nog meer gezegd is, maar het heeft mij behoorlijk aangegrepen. 

Groetjes,
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Trek je van die domme collega aub niets aan lieve Kakel!!!!!
Is je piekeren en zorgen niet waard; je bent een schat en een prachtig mens!!!
Mss ist wel jaloersheid of onbegrip...

Als je het deksel op je neus kreeg kon die collega dus niet eens duidelijk comminiceren en vertellen wat er scheelt ... alst een vrouw is; periode van de maand mss??
alst een man is; krijgt wss te weinig sex thuis!!

Sorry meid, ik loop te zwansen, i know ... wil je enkel maar opbeuren en je laten weten dat er méér is in het leven dan zo'n achterlijke collega die je zo van streek maakt!!

Dikke sterkte- knuff lieverd!!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me .... ca va... redelijk wat gedaan in huis wat een goed gevoel geeft...echter de zenuwpijn neemt gestaag weer toe en het wordt nu écht vervelend (nog maar nét draaglijk...en helaas weinig begrip...).
Ik wordt er stilaan écht moedeloos van!! Dus hier een 'mede-lotgenoot-die zich qua gezondheid niet goed voelt'.

Heb maandag dat ziekenhuisbed weer laten ophalen maar merk dat ik dat beter niet had gedaan (doordat dat bed elektrisch verstelbaar is kon ik half rechtop zitten met redelijk wat steun .... nu probeer ik dat met héél veel kussens ook te krijgen maar dat lukt me niet en das ferm balen!!). Op mijn tempur lig ik heerlijk en kan ik tenminste nog een redelijk 'pijnvrije' houding vinden .... maar ik kan toch moeilijk hele dagen boven in mijn bed gaan liggen hé!

Afwachten wat vrijdag de 15de geeft (consultatie) ... ik krijg er een rothumeur van en zelfs een flinke dip!! GGGGGGGgggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rr

Sterkte en beterschap iedereen!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Jij ook sterkte en beterschap Aggie!! Hoop echt dat ze iets kunnen doen tegen die zenuwpijn!

Ik voel me ook rot, niet qua gezondheid, daarmee gaat het redelijk goed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar het is hier écht een puinhoop, en moet straks ook nog eens gewoon naar school toe  :EEK!:  Geen idee hoe ik door al die sneeuw heen ga komen  :Frown:  Lopend duurt het helemaal lang, en kom ik zeker weten te laat, dus gaat toch maar proberen te fietsen worden. Maar goed dat durfde ik gister ook niet, dus dan wordt het weer lopen, ennuh, ja dit schiet echt niet op, snap echt niet waarom ze de scholen niet dichtgooien  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik mij moe,en futloos is al een tijdje dat ik dat gevoel heb. :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, misschien moet je dan extra kleding aantrekken? 
We hebben toen ik klein was eens 2 winters (degene met ijzel, sneeuw en vriezen) zonder kachel gezeten omdat die ermee gestopt was (inmiddels ketel vervangen), maar 1 daarvan kregen we ook nog eens kunststofkozijnen aan de voorkant, nou dat was echt koud!

@ Kaatje, jammer dat je collega de lucht niet wou of kon klaren  :Frown:  En zoals Agnes zei is het mischien wel jaloursheid, onbegrip, periode van de maand of 'verwaarloosd' thuis... Hopelijk lukt het je om aan andere (leukere) dingen te denken en hier niet teveel bij stil te staan! 

@ Petra, vervelend zeg dat je zoveel last hebt van je evennwichtsstoornis! Hopelijk voel je je vandaag evenwichtiger! En jammer dat je filiaal zoveel plaatsen zakte en dat de betreffende afdeling die eerder al niet goed gekeurd was niet verbeterd is  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat de filiaalmanager niet al teveel gaat schreeuwen en preken! Veel succes en sterkte!

@ Syl, ja als je met je knie op de zijkant van de stoeprand komt doet dat veel pijn! 
Ik dnek dat de scholen niet dicht zijn omdat ze dan niet aan hun wettelijk verplichte lesuren komen en ze voor de vakantie ook al 2 daagjes gesloten waren...? 
Ja met dit weer en zonder dat het gestrooid is is het ook gevaarlijk om te autorijden, fietsen en/of lopen... ik hoop dat je heelhuids op school aankomt en ook weer heelhuids terugkomt! 

@ Dotito, vervelend dat jej e zo moe en futloos voelt, hopelijk is dat snel over! Maar ik ken het gevoel...

Vandaag voel ik mij...heel erg moe en mijn ledematen doen pijn, ondanks dat ik goed geslapen heb. Ik moet nog naar de winkel in t dorp, maar ik weet niet of ik dat wel ga redden...  :Frown:  Ik hoop niet dat ik me morgen nog zo voel...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,hoop dat ook vlug over gaat word me allemaal een beetje teveel.revalidatie>allergietesten,heb nu ook een ontstoken pols en kan niets innemen tegen de ontsteking.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij de 'moe- en pijnlijders' ....
Is géén leuk gevoel....verre van!
Krijg mijn ogen amper open vandaag en alles doet zeer ... ga proberen een rustdag in te lassen.
Heb weer giga-inslaapproblemen,dus dat werkt ook niet mee!!

Luuss en Do, sterkte lieverds; neem je rust aub!!
Syll, hopelijk kun je vanmiddag weer lekker voor de kachel kruipen thuis!! Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je nu liever niet buitengaat; ik hoef niet buiten en vermijd het dan ook!

Voor iedereen een héél warme en dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

lieve Ag,

nee dat is idd geen goed gevoel,en ik moet sevens nog naar de revalidatie.
het is echt met tegenzin maar ik kan er niet tussenuit.volgende week is mijn laaste week zal blij zijn,want word me echt teveel!!! :Frown: 
dan moet ik ook nog een aantal allergietesten laten doen 1maand aan èèn stuk,jaar begint al goed.
zou zeggen,verzorg u eigen ook goed he!hoop dat u pijn ook snel verdwijnt.en probeer te genieten van u dagje thuis.is veel te koud en te glad buiten.

lieve groetjes,D :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito, vervelend als alles tegelijk tegenzit! Ik hoop dat de revalidatie je beter af gaat en je er minder last van hebt, dat je snel uitslag krijgt van de allergietesten en deze dan ook niet meer hoeft te doen en dat je polsonsteking snel overgaat, want het is geen doen om pijn te hebben zonder dat je deze kan stillen!  :Frown:  Heel veel sterkte!
Ik wou t net plaatsten toen ik las dat je nog 2x revalidatie hebt, dus daar veel sterkte mee! En wat ontzettend balen dat je nog zoveel testen moet doen  :Frown:  

@ Agnes, niet lief dat je je zo moe voelt en zoveel pijn hebt! Ik hoop echt dat er een arts of specialist ergens rondloopt die jou daarbij kan helpen! En rust nemen en/of slapen is altijd het medicijn zeggen ze, maar dat is niet altijd even makkelijk... 

Net als ik denk 'vandaag kan niet slechter worden' blijkt dat ik het weer eens mis heb  :Frown:  De telefoon ging en het was de persoon over wie ik in tweestrijd zit... nog meer stof tot nadenken in mijn toch al overvolle hoofd  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

> alst een man is; krijgt wss te weinig sex thuis!!


Aha dus dat is de tegenhangen van de maandelijkse periode dan weet ik dat ook weer.

----------


## Ronald68

> @ Ronald, misschien moet je dan extra kleding aantrekken? 
> We hebben toen ik klein was eens 2 winters (degene met ijzel, sneeuw en vriezen) zonder kachel gezeten omdat die ermee gestopt was (inmiddels ketel vervangen), maar 1 daarvan kregen we ook nog eens kunststofkozijnen aan de voorkant, nou dat was echt koud!


Er is niets mis met de ketel hoor, puur een constatering dat sinds ik deze geplaatst heb de winters weer winters zijn. Hij is zelfs door de 55-45 test heen gekomen. Lekker zuinig stoken dus.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me weer niet best, weer mijn darmen die me in de steek laten. Mischien is er meer aan de hand dan dat ik denk.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Heb jij een ander idee over de mannelijke variant van de vrouwelijke maandelijkse periode?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ja het is inderdaad heel lang geen echte winter geweest zoals we die nu hebben...
En vervelend dat je darmen je in de steek laten, als het tevaak voorkomt of te lang duurt toch even langs de dokter? In elk geval veel sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Aha dus dat is de tegenhangen van de maandelijkse periode dan weet ik dat ook weer.


Hahaha *Big Smile*

Nu weer even serieus :Stick Out Tongue: , Ben weer heel teruggekomen van school, wát een drama.. Sommige scholen in de buurt hadden dus wél gewoon sneeuwvrij!
Enne Luuss, ik heb nooit 2 dagen voor de vakantie vrij gehad hoor:O, die donderdag én vrijdag voor de vakantie gewoon school gehad. Haha ook heerlijk aardig om te horen dat zoveel mensen constant dagen vrij hebben en wij gewoon steeds naar school moeten, zo hebben wij ieder jaar op goede vrijdag gewoon les, terwijl dan bijv alle scholen dicht zijn :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

> Aha dus dat is de tegenhangen van de maandelijkse periode dan weet ik dat ook weer.


Haha  :Big Grin: , is een leuke vergelijking zoals jij die opvat  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Syl, neem dat 'niet-vrij-krijgen' maar positief op; jij hebt inmiddels méér geleerd dan de leerlingen die wél vrij kregen  :Wink: , die moeten dat weer inhalen!!

@Luuss, niet teveel tobben meissie!! Is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan; weet ik  :Frown: !

@Ronald, véél thee drinken en laat je darmen even tot rust komen; geen zwaar verteerbare dingen eten ... beterschap!!

@Do, hoe is je laatste revalidatie verlopen? Heb je het overleeft??

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,vandaag weer zware revalidatie gehad,viel niet mee. :Frown: had veel pijn tijdens de rotatie oefening.ben blij dat voor vandaag voorbij is.volgende week vrijdag heb ik mijn laaste afspraak. ga nu wat proberen te rusten ben doodop en heb rugpijn.

lieve groetjes,Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Sja daar zit natuurlijk wel wat in, áls ze enigsinds iets van les gegeven zouden hebben. Bij engels wat oude opdrachten gedaan, bij natuurkunde zitten kijken naar onnozele practicum, bij bio 40 min geluisterd naar een saai verhaal, bij scheikunde zelf practicum uitgevoerd (waar ik nóg steeds last van mijn neus door heb én hoofdpijn, heerlijk 80 min in een spiritus/azijn lucht). Toen nog 2 uur bij wiskunde niets gedaan omdat de vorige klas van mn docent de sleutels van haar had meegejat, dus ze was de sleutels van het lokaal kwijt én dr huissleutels, hele zoektocht, uiteindelijk de 'dader' gevonden, hebben we alsnog niks gedaan.  :Confused:  Klinkt naar een nuttig dagje school :Stick Out Tongue: .

Ik zit overigens ónder de blauwe plekken, niet alleen op mn knie maar ook op mn armen/ellebogen en de fiets/looptocht naar school was ook niet bepaald een succes..

Mja voel me buiten die neuspijn en hoofdpijn wel goed, het idee dat het morgen alweer vrijdag is doet me goed  :Smile:  Vrijdag is voor mij het rustige dagje, maar 4 lessen, half 12 beginnen (dus uitslapen, rust heb ik echt heel hard nodig nu  :Frown: ) en tot tien over half 3 les, en dan weekend! Hopen dat de sneeuw niet veel erger wordt, het is hier nog steeds een choas doordat ze geen strooizout meer hebben. Gister zijn er vrachtwagens en auto's die de brug over wilden naar beneden gegleden (geef gas en je glijdt weg) dus alles moest door mensen omhoog geduwd worden (hehe was wel een mooi circus daar hoor :Big Grin: )

----------


## kaatjekakel

Agnes, als ik een toverstafje had..........kan me voorstellen dat je er even doorheen zit.

Andere dames, ook even genieten van de sneeuw, het meeste ligt naast de weg! Ik heb al hele mooie plaatjes geschoten en heerlijk met de hond gewandeld.

Groetjes,
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben het eens met kakeltje ; zie overal ook het positieve in dan vergeet je de negatieve kant een beetje  :Wink: .

Genieten van de sneeuw als je ervan kunt! Dat je erdoor *moet* is zéker geen lachertje; allemaal flink oppassen ok?!!

Achter het raam,tijdens het wandelen > als ik mijn woefkes door die sneeuw zie rollen,wroeten en rennen krijg ik telkens bijna de slappe lach .. dat maakt mijn dag weer een beetje goed en doet me even de pijn vergeten!

Wij wonen hier in een doodlopende straat met een groot plein op het einde (ik kijk daar op uit) en als ik dan zie hoe sommige mensen 'proberen' te rijden op het niet-gestrooide wegdek moet ik lachen  :Wink:  .. hoe sommigen hun rijbewijs gehaald hebben  :Confused:  ..hihi; het toppunt van mijn dag vandaag was een 'stoere' buurjongen die dacht even ferm op de rem te gaan staan voor de lol om effe leuk te slieren ..........  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hij slierde idd; recht tegen zijn vaders auto aan  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  !!!! Ik heb tranen gelachen tot het pijn deed > moet je maar zo stom niet zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!

----------


## Ronald68

> Andere dames, ook even genieten van de sneeuw, het meeste ligt naast de weg! Ik heb al hele mooie plaatjes geschoten en heerlijk met de hond gewandeld.


Zal ik zeker doen Ik heb nu al weer zin in zondag. Lekker mer de auto de Deel (ons grote plein) op om wat rondjes te draaien, mits de ijsbaan open is want dat is hier nog steeds niet het geval.

Door de week is de sneeuw balen maar in het weekeinde dolle pret.

----------


## Ronald68

> Nu weer even serieus, Ben weer heel teruggekomen van school, wát een drama.. Sommige scholen in de buurt hadden dus wél gewoon sneeuwvrij!
> Enne Luuss, ik heb nooit 2 dagen voor de vakantie vrij gehad hoor:O, die donderdag én vrijdag voor de vakantie gewoon school gehad. Haha ook heerlijk aardig om te horen dat zoveel mensen constant dagen vrij hebben en wij gewoon steeds naar school moeten, zo hebben wij ieder jaar op goede vrijdag gewoon les, terwijl dan bijv alle scholen dicht zijn


Hier zijn de scholen ook gewoon open, maar goede vrijdag niet, dan heb ik zelfd vrij!! verplichte ADV :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ga jij ook een beetje slieren en driften met je auto Ronald ???
Hahaha .... véél plezier ermee, maar zorg dat je geen andere auto's raakt zoals die buurjongen in mijn straat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Zekers, van de nood een deugt maken! Een gezellig uitje met de jongens. Jolan en Lois gaan zwemmen, oefenen voor Lois haar A diploma.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha ik heb ook smakelijk moeten lachen om je verhaal over de buurjongen, oh oh wat slim :Stick Out Tongue: . Ik kan nog steeds niet echt genieten van het weer, ik heb er alleen maar blauwe plekken etc aan over gehouden, ik mis de zon!!

@ Ronald,

Haha veel plezier, als jij maar geen andere auto's raakt  :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## Ronald68

De deel is een heel groot plein en aangezien er zondags toch niets gebeurt hiero is er ruimte genoeg en ik kan wel een beetje auto rijden hoor.

De temperatuur mag overigens wel wat omhoog. Het was hartstikke koud vanochtend. En mijn darmen mogen ook wel weer eens normaal functioneren

----------


## dotito

voel me vandaag heel stijf van de revalidatie,en extreem moe.ben echt niet in mijn normale doen door de pijn in mijn rug.probeer er niet aan te denken maar,de pijn is te erg. :Frown: 

en dan de polsontsteking waar ik mee zit.kan mij daardoor minder mobiel mee maken ,nee is echt mijn dagje niet.

groetjes,Do, :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Do,

Maak er maar gewoon het beste van lieverd; een 'off-day' heeft iedereen wel eens hé!
Laat je verwennen door dochter en vriend en rust véél!

Sterkte lieverd!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me .... moe,slapjes en futloos (de zenuwpijn vermeld ik niet meer, die hangt mijn keel uit!!).
Straks om boodschappen en dan hopelijk voldoende energie om lekker te koken en eventueel nog wat op te ruimen qua was.
Ik ga een slaap en lui weekeind tegemoet ... heerlijk; véél rusten en de rug hopelijk wat tot rust laten komen!

Fijn weekeind iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik doe psychosomatische fysiotherapie, we beginnen altijd met wat er goed ging. Af en toe kan ik het niet verzinnen............na zo'n stressy week lukte het met dus even niet. Baal ik dan wel van, ik wil alles goed doen, dus dit ook ( :EEK!: ). 

Gesprek ging over mijn hoeveelheid aan activiteiten, ik ren de hele dag maar door, liefst doe ik alles ook nog eens tegelijk ( :EEK!: )en goed en wil ik voor iedereen zorgen.

Gevolg is dat mijn hoofd nu weer volop in de denk-stand staat, waar moet ik beginnen en wat moet ik oplossen. Ik ben moe van mezelf. Herkennen jullie dit?

----------


## Agnes574

OOOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ja Kakeltje,

Mijn hoofd wil ook niet denkstand-off gaan en ik ben ook vreselijk moe van mezelf aan het worden .... Absoluut géén leuk gevoel/periode!!

Je ziet wel aan het uur van schrijven van deze post dat ik maar wéér eens niet kan slapen; heb van half 1 tot half 4 liggen draaien in m'n bed en ben uit frustratie maar opgestaan uiteindelijk!! GGgrrrrrrrrrrrr......

Ik zit met té véél 'zorgen' en 'denkpistes', loop niet lekker in mijn vel (die verdomde zenuwpijn meegerekend) en wil ook véél te veel doen en 'goed doen voor anderen' ... waardoor ik dus zelf een klein wrak aan het worden ben ... en ik wéét dat ik het allemaal niet hoef te doen en dat ik zoveel niet moet denken/ratelen, maar het in praktijk brengen lukt momenteel effe niet!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, dikke pech dus dat jou school wel open is... ik las ergens dat elke school dat zelf dient te bepalen en dat ze per leerling kunnen en mogen beoordelen of het 'veilig' is als diegene met dit weer naar school komt of niet, dus dat is niet wettelijk geregeld ofzo...
Zijn de blauwe plekken en de pijn inmiddels al verdwenen? Heb je een beetje rustig weekend gehad?

@ Agnes, ik ben aan het proberen niet te tobben, maar met mijn examen over een week en het niet in mijn hoofd willen blijven van dingen tob ik toch wel...
Wat is die buurjongen van jou een dompie zeg  :Embarrassment: 
Je bent dus niet tot rust gekomen zoals in je planning lag  :Frown:  Vervelend is dat als je je té véél 'zorgen' ed maakt en dan niet kan slapen en even niet kan komen tot het willen uitrusten... hopelijk gaat dat binnenkort allemaal veel beter en kan jij ook weer je rust vinden!

@ Dotito, vervelend dat je je zo min voelde na je revalidatie  :Frown:  Gelukkig nog maar 1x heen en dan heb je dat obstakel gehad! Hopelijk hou je dan meer energie over om te herstellen van je pijn en ontsteking!

@ Kaatje, inderdaad met dit weer lijkt het landschap heel mooi en kan je mooie plaatjes schieten  :Smile:  Hopelijk heb je dit weekend een moment rust gevonden (al dan niet wandelend met je hondje) zodat je weer fris aan een nieuwe week kan beginnen! Wel balen als je iets positiefs moet zeggen, niks kan vinden en je je daar weer onprettig ij voelt. Hopelijk krijg je deze week een betere week!

@ Ronald, wanneer gaat je dochter diploma A zwemmen? Ik hoop dat ze het haalt  :Smile:  Is je autotochtje met je zoons nog doorgegaan? Hopelijk was het leuk en zijn jullie er zonder kleerscheuren vanaf gekomen!

Ik voel me momenteel... stressig omdat ik nog 1 week heb om alles te leren en herhalen aan stof voor mijn examen, morgen examentraining zodat ik 'goedvoorbereid' mijn examen kan maken en hopelijk in 1x kan slagen, maar het lukt me momenteel gewoon even niet zoals ik het wil...

Iedereen veel beetrschap, rust en liefde gewenst!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Agnes, heel vervelend om niet te kunnen slapen. Ik ga niet meer uit bed, want zelfs de hond begon daarop te rekenen en die ging op nachtelijke uren voor de deur staan piepen. Ik kan ook heeeeeeeeeeeel goed andere mensen van adviezen voorzien.

Luusss, zet 'm op!

Groetjes,
Kakel

----------


## Petra717

@ Luuss,
Nog even vol houden luuss! Weet dat je het kunt! 

@ Aggie, 
Hoop dat je vannacht eerder je bedje bent in geraakt... zag al wel dat t weer een latertje was geworden.
Denk aan je kusss! 

@ Kakel, 
Heb je dan wel even afleiding voor jezelf, als je niet kan slapen, een boek naast je bed, of een schrijf-schrift of iets wat je leuk vind?

Vandaag voel ik mij... een stuiterbal, erg onrustig ban binnen alsof er iets naar buiten wil waar ik niet bij kan. 
Gister een goed dagje gehad, 's ochtends heerlijk gesport, huishouden, hier wat kunnen doen, zelfs een uitgebreide maaltijd klaar gemaakt. Tot ik wou gaan slapen, ging het ineens mis... ging ik uit t niets stuiteren, met behulp van medicatie werd ik rustig... alleen dan ben je weer 3 uur verder!
Maar laat mij niet beet nemen, ga vandaag gewoon werken en sporten!



Liefs mij

----------


## kaatjekakel

Petra, ik kreeg de tip van de huisarts om in de slaapkamer niet te veel dingen te doen die niet met slapen te maken hebben. Af en toe wil ik nog wel eens een tijdschrift open slaan, maar er ligt ook nog iemand naast me, die wel slaapt, en wil blijven slapen, haha.

Vandaag werk ik thuis, dan hoef ik niet door de winterse neerslag, kon ik daar ook niet over stressen. En toch, na een goede start vanmorgen, lekker douchen, beetje aankeutelen, zit ie weer op mijn schouder.....de paniek en stressvogel. (Terwijl ik dit berichtje maak gaat de poes achter me op de leuning van de stoel zitten en steekt haar kop over mijn schouder, is dat niet grappig, zou ze dat doen om die vogel weg te jagen?)
Ik merk dat ik dat moeilijk vind, het onvoorspelbare van de paniekerigheid, ik kan me je gevoel dus wel voorstellen Petra.

----------


## Luuss0404

Kaatje, bedankt  :Smile:  Ik doe mijn best! 
Klopt inderdaad dat er geadviseerd wordt zo weinig mogelijk dingen in de slaapkamer te doen die niet met slapen te maken hebben... dat is zodat je de slaapkamer met slapen blijft associeren en dus ook beter kan inslapen en doorslapen omdat je niet bent afgeleid van alle dingen die je daar eventueel doet (lezen, schrijven, de was). 
Lekker dat je vanuit huis kan werken, maar wel jammer dat de paniek en stressvogel weer op je schouder zit  :Frown:  Hopelijk helpt je kat die verjagen en voel je steeds beter aan wanneer die paniek begint zodat je je erop voor kan bereiden of er wat aan kan doen! Ik weet hoe vervelend het is om ergens door in paniek of angst te geraken.... Hopelijk kom je de rest van je dag beter door! Veel succes en sterkte!

Petra, ja ik probeer vol te houden en als ik niet zo loop te malen en geen concentratie van een mug had zou ik ook zeker weten dat ik het kan, maarja...
Jammer dat je stuiterbal werd toen je wou gaan slapen, dat helpt ook niet echt mee.. en jammer dat de medicatie dan zolang erover doet om je rustig te maken zodat je wel kan slapen... hopelijk gaat het stuiterbaleffect weg door te werken en sporten en kan je vanavond heerlijk gaan slapen! Misschien is nu pas echt doorgedrongen dat je die opleidingen mag doen en dat je het druk gaat krijgen... en ben je alvast aan het oefenen met stuiteren? 

Met betrekking tot de angst/paniekaanvallen, die heb ik ook, alleen dan omdat ik al flauw val vanaf dat ik 4 jaar ben (althans dat is de 1ex dat ik mij herinner). Alles wordt ineens zwart en ik lig op de vloer/stoep/straat voordat ik door heb dat er iets is gebeurd, soms houden zelfs mijn benen er tijdelijk mee op... Ik heb gaandeweg geleerd het merendeel aan te voelen, zodat ik kan gaan zitten, me op mijn ademhaling kan concentreren en wat kan drinken voor zover dat helpt... Zo zat ik een keer aan de eettafel en ik bleef datzelfde beeld zien, maar voelde dat er iets niet klopte, in paniek riep ik mijn vader en toen hij bij mij was kon hij mij nog net opvangen... het gaf en geeft mij een gevoel van angst en paniek, vooral omdat geen enkel onderzoek en geen enkele dokter mij duidelijkheid geeft over het 'waarom?' De oorzaak blijft onbekend, ze hebben wel 'uitgesloten' dat het niet aan mijn ademhaling ligt, geen hyperventilatie kan zijn, in mijn bloed konden ze ook telkens niks vinden en mijn bloeddruk of suikerspiegel had er ook niks mee te maken, alleen hoe kunnen ze dat uitsluiten als de dokter niet aanwezig is bij mijn flauwvallen?

Vandaag voel ik mij... gestressd en onrustig. Ik moet van alles doen, maar kan me niet goed concentreren en heb pijn in mijn rug...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte iedereen!!!!!

Ik hou vandaag een 'rust en slaapdag' .... voel me zwak,moe en slapjes, dus kruip zo héérlijk terug mijn bed in  :Wink:  ... vannacht weer ver niets geslapen,dus als ik vanmiddag slaap zal dat wel weer een probleem worden voor vanavond, maar als ik niet slaap is het ook een probleem ... dus ik ga gewoon lekker slapen  :Big Grin: .

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff, vandaag voel ik me ook afschuwelijk.
Pc gecrasht vanmorgen, alles weg, en omonkeerbaar :Frown:  afschuwelijke losse sneeuw waar je doorheen moet fietsen naar school, terwijl je alle kanten op zwikt.

En dus mn pc, met o.a. heeel veel data voor mn toetsweek die a.s. donderdag begint, het zit allemaal niet echt mee :Frown:  Ga nu maar eens verzinnen hoe ik dat op ga lossen..

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt Agnes  :Smile: 

En ja als je 's nachts niet kan slapen en je zo zwak en moe voelt kan je beter toch wel overdag proberen te gaan slapen! Is niet helemaal zoals het 'hoort', maar je moet toch wat  :Wink:  Ik hoop at je lekker kan slapen en je je daarna weer wat beter voelt!

Liefs n knuff luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Flink balen dat je laptop gecrasht is en je dus alle documenten en dergelijke, en met name die voor school, kwijt bent  :Frown: 
Voortaan alle belangrijke documenten op cd/dvd-rom, usbstick, in je e-mail of op een website zetten! En misschien (net zoals mij) je samenvattingen lekker handgeschreven op papier zetten?! (Helpt voor mij om het beter te onthouden dan als ik het op de pc maak, geen idee waarom...)
Heel veel succes!!!

Liefs n knuff Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi AGNES , 

Een baaldag  :EEK!: inlassen is een luxe zo moet een mens het bekijken  :Wink:  en op tijd en stond je hoofd eens afnemen  :Wink: (advies van kiné)en het helpt  :Smile:   :Big Grin:  

Slaap rustig en droom maar lekker  :Wink:  

SYL  :Smile:  LUUSS :Smile: KAATJE  :Smile:  DOTITO  :Smile:  TESS  :Smile:  En al de andere  :Smile:  Aan ieder een knuffel ( hier sedert terugkomst Turkije griepvirus toegeslagen )de eerste dagen was een mineur door een overlijden . 

Ik volg wel de berichten hoor , maar 'k ben ook aan een rustpunt gekomen (drukte vd. NIEUWSJAARSDAGEN begint hier nu af te nemen  :Confused:  en we zijn volop aan het voorbereiden( carnaval echtgenoot )vele vergaderingen bij ons thuis tot laat in de nacht , niet altijd tof  :Frown:  maar ja wat doet een mens vd. LIEFDE  :Big Grin:  

GRTJS Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me heel slecht. Ben net keihard onderuit gegaan met mijn fiets. En op mijn kapotte knie gevallen en daar heb ik nu behoorlijk last van. Maar het ergste is nog dat iedereen gewoon staat te lachen als je op straat ligt.

oja m'n telefoon is ook stuk.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Arme jij!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ahw  :Frown:  Ik ken dat, toen ik gevallen was, precies hetzelfde, en toen kreeg iemand het nog voor elkaar om tegen me te zeggen: Kijk uit, het is glad hoor (terwijl ik al op de grond lag??) Hoop dat je niet iets gebroken/zwaar gekneusd hebt, en sja je telefoon, das lullig maar goed die is gelukkig wel vervangbaar, jij niet  :Wink:  Wat hebben die apparaten vandaag toch  :Wink: 

@Celest,

Knuffel terug, en beterschap met uitzieken  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb een knie als een handbalbal en volgens mij is mijn linker pols ook gekneusd of zo. Fietsen ging niet vanochtend dus met de auto. Koppelen was ook pijnlijk, maar ik ben er.

Zo nu mag het wel weer lente worden.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en beterschap Ronald!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Petra717

Sterkte Ronald, hoop dat het gauw lente word!

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij.... 

in de maling genomen, op een verkeerde manier.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Petra, sterkte!

----------


## Ronald68

Sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, neem lekker je rustpunten! Veel plezier en succes met de voorbereidingen voor carnaval, ik hoop niet dat het je allemaal teveel wordt! En natuurlijk een dikke knuffel terug!

@ Ronald, ik hoop dat je snel herstelt van je knie en pols blessure! 

@ Petra, veel sterkte! 

Vandaag voel ik mij... goed  :Smile: 
Gister lekker maar met zijn 3en (lerares, mede-student en ik) de belangrijkste punten besproken voor het examen van volgende week, alle ruimte voor de laatste vragen en nu ik handvaten heb van wat ik zeker moet leren en wat niet voel ik mij toch rustiger  :Smile:  Daarna nog even naar de stamkroeg geweest, want een goede vriend was terug van vakantie dus even een nieuwjaarsborrel gedronken  :Wink:  En vandaag de huiskamer weer opgeruimd, was gedaan en eten gekookt. Voel me een stuk fitter al met al  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me nog altijd moe maar mentaal voel ik me toch al iets beter.maar ik ben nog altijd niet in mijn normale doen.ben echt zenuwachtig de laaste tijd.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,

Fijn dat je je mentaal al iets beter voelt  :Smile:  Wel vervelend dat je je nog steeds zo moe voelt en de laatste tijd zenuwachtig bent... weet je ook waar dat vandaan komt of is het gewoon een combi van de fysio, ontsteking, het trouwen ed? Hopelijk voel je je snel weer in je normale doen!
Succes!

Knuff Luuss

----------


## dotito

Hey Luuss,

ja is alles zo'n beetje bijeen word me gewoon wat allemaal teveel.heb een klein weekje met seurieuse rugpijn gezeten,niets kunnen doen.dan die polsontsteking,die is nog altijd niet over is.de revalidatie is nu gedaan oef..ben blij  :Big Grin: want was echt zwaar.
wil thuis wat helpen want mijn ventje is aan schilderen,dat gaat ook moeilijk.snap ge? :Confused: 
wil alles dan ook een beetje tegoed doen maar dat kan ik niet meer met mijn rug,en dat frustreerd mij allemaal.
ach zal er maar gewoon beste van maken zeker.

liever groetjes,Do,x :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Dotito,

Ja tuurlijk wil je je ventje helpen met verven en dergelijke en voel je je gefrustreerd als dat niet wil en/of kan! Maar hij wil het vast met alle liefde en begrip doen en als jij je beter voelt kan je het altijd op een andere manier nog 'goedmaken'  :Wink: 
Zijn je rugpijn en polsontsteking alweer afgenomen? 
Tot wanneer moet je eigenlijk blijven terug komen voor de allergie testen? 
Heb je al een datum, trouwlocatie, trouwjurk en dergelijke?
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet en knuff Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

LIEVE DOTITO  :Smile: , geweldig dat je man je niet wil belasten , maar met te kijken en te informeren waar het moet , is ook helpen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  geniet ervan een ander kleurtje kan wondere doen , goed voor de moraal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verzorg je !! 

grtjs Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Matig, de knoop doorgehakt en vanmiddag naar de dokter met mijn knie. Ik heb het idee dat er meer aan de hand is dan een kneuzinkje of zo. He is alsof er iemand met naalden in zit te prikken. Volgens mij hoort dat niet zo.
Op het werk is het gedaan met de rust. Er is er weer eens eentje ziek. In plaats van alleen calculeren mag ik nu ook tekenen en werkvoorbereidertje spelen. Op zich wel leuk, maar met 8 uur red ik dat niet helaas.
Daar gaat mijn goede voornemen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest, ja inderdaad kijken, informeren en thee/brood klaarmaken is ook helpen  :Wink: 

@ Ronald, ja wel verstandig dat je even langs de dokter gaat, weet je in elk geval of het een kneuzinkje of iets anders is! 
En jammer dat je alweer zoveel taken krijgt in (te) weinig tijd, hopelijk is je collega gauw beter en kan je goede voornemen toch doorgaan  :Wink: 
In elk geval succes!

Vandaag voel ik me... goed maar druk...

----------


## Ronald68

gemengde gevoelens
- balen omdat ik een aanrijding heb gehad
- vrolijk omdat het niet mijn schuld is en ik nu een nieuwe voorbumper krijg.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Oh oh, het zit echt niet mee hè  :Frown:  Geen schade aan jezelf opgelopen met die aanrijding? Een voorbumper is iig vervangbaar. 

Vandaag voel ik mij, niet helemaal top, eerste tentamen gehad vandaag, en het ging BARslecht. Wiskunde dus, eerste 5 vragen gingen prima, begreep het, en dacht, nou als de hele toets zo gaat kan ik eindelijk mn cijfer ophalen! Ja 2e kantje, en het leek net gebarentaal, zo verschrikkelijk balen dat we constant vragen tijdens tentamens krijgen die tijdens de lessen gewoon totaal niet behandeld worden, mn wiskunde-docent kan al niet uitleggen. Ze heeft moeite met nederlands, en gaat ontzettend snel, en als je het niet snapt, begint ze opnieuw, en zo wordt het steeds maar onduidelijker en onduidelijker.. :Frown:  Paar meiden uit mn klas gevraagd, en die snapten er ook helemaal niets van..

Hopen dat morgen Nederlands (Betoog schrijven, gelukkig wel 1 van mijn sterkere kanten) en Biologie (iets minder, veel moeite met de vele teksten, maar hebe xtra lessen gehad :Smile: ) dus hoop dat het morgen beter gaat!

----------


## Ronald68

@Syl
Mij mankeert niets hoor, het ging ook maar met een gangetje van 5km/u en ik stond stil. Ik was op weg naar de dokter voor mijn knie overigens. Ik heb al een nieuwe bumper besteld. Wel een hele papieren rompslomp. Maar ja je moet alles een keer mee maken denk ik.
Wiskunde is overigens niet zo belangrijk als ze zeggen hoor. Ik zal je mijn scores even geven:
MAVO-D 4 en na her examen op C nivo een 5
MTS 2e klas een 5 daarna laten vallen.
Toch heb ik het geschopt tot computer programmeur (9 jaar) en momenteel calculator.

Succes morgen en houd in je achterhoofd bijna weekend.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ooh gelukkig! 

En sja, voor mij is het nu wel belangrijk, ivm slagen. Ik mag eindigen met een 5, of met twee 5en, maar wel met 2 compensatiepunten. En momenteel loopt het allemaal niet zo lekker, vooral scheikunde en natuurkunde, over het algemeen heb ik vaak niet zo'n moeite met Wiskunde, maar dit was gewoon echt k*t. Met Duits heb ik nu ook wel problemen, duits praten is niet zozeer het probleem maar die rotbrieven in het duits schrijven, en die docent rekent al fouten wanneer je bij de datum: Januar ipv Jan geschreven hebt, of wanneer je geen D. voor de postcode hebt, of als je eigen adres te ver naar boven staat etc etc.

Trouwens wel knap dat je het geschopt het tot computerprogrammeur/calculator met zulke wiskundecijfers hahah!
En idd, bijna weekend! Zaterdag dagje weg met mn vriend, en morgenmiddag en de hele zondag verder met leren, na het weekend komen de 3 rampvakken, Natuurkunde, Scheikunde én Duits bah!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, nou gelukkig maar dat je er zelf niks aan hebt overgehouden  :Smile:  En een voorbumper kan je in elk geval vervangen  :Wink:  
Leuk om te horen dat je nu dingen doet waar je vroeger niet zo gied in was! Heeft vast ook iets te maken met dat je het merendeel van wat je ooit leerde niet nodig hebt?

@ Syl, heel veel plezier zaterdag met even een ontspannen dagje met je vriend! En nog meer succes met het leren voor je examens voor je rampenvakken! 

Ik voel me vandaag... 
* zenuwachtig voor mijn examen, die terminologie in mijn hoofd krijgen is moeilijk, want het is veel en woorden lijken op elkaar qua uitspraak of spelling  :Confused:  
* teleurgesteld in een vriendschap  :Frown: 
* blij omdat ik mijn neef en nicht zometeen uit de brand ga helpen en mijn 3 lieve enthousiaste neefjes weer zie  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja heerlijk, nu ff weekend, verheug me al helemaal op morgen  :Smile:  Heerlijk ontspannen! Zodat ik er maandag en dinsdag weer tegenaan kan. Vandaag ging het overigens best goed  :Smile: 

Snap dat je zenuwwachtig bent voor je examens, volgens mij ga ik m doodstressen tegen die tijd! Maar wij geloven in je! Je gaat het vast halen!

Knuff xx

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me klote. Vandaag bij de fisio geweest. 6 weken niet sporten minmaal om de knie rust te geven. Ik mag zelfs niet fietsen, overigens geen straf met de kou. 
Ik mag al helemaal niet schaatsen, maar of ik me daar aan kan houden dat weet ik nog niet.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ahw Ronald, Ben je ook zo'n persoon die niet stil kan blijven zitten?? Dan is het echt een ramp! Zou me er overigens toch aan houden! Als je perongeluk op het ijs nog een keer op die knie valt, oei!

xx

----------


## Ronald68

Syl,

Ik heb 1 gelukje, door de dooi is de ijsbaan dit weekeinde dicht. Ik heb dus geen keus.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Ronald, een geluk bij een ongeluk dus!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... iets rustiger als gister ... maar voel me frusti/irri en eventjes wat moedeloos en depri  :Frown: 

Uitleg volgt komende week ...

Knuff iedereen en geniet van het weekeind!!

Syll en Luuss, sterkte met de tentamens/examens !!!!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Thnx Ag! Jij sterkte met de pijn! Hoop dat het snel minder wordt! 

Vandaag heerlijk dagje gehad, flink verwend door mn vriend. Alvast verjaardagscadeautjes gehad (ben pas over 2 weken jarig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Echt superlief! Mijn dag is weer goed, ga er morgen weer flink tegenaan, leren leren leren. En dan is het dinsdag allemaal weer over! En dan in de zenuwen zitten hoe mn toetsen gegaan zijn..

----------


## joshuatree

vandaag ...en gisteren en eergisteren en.... eigenlijk al 18 jaar voel ik me klOTE!!.... maar vanavond is het wel weer echt erg...
Wat een leven....als je het leven kunt noemen.ik weet ook wel dat er mensen zijn die het nog veel erger hebben....maar ik zie het weer eens niet zitten op dit moment......hadden jullie ook maar een telefoonlijn waar je contact mee kon opnemen :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Syll!!

Joshuatree,
Jij ook véél sterkte; ik weet hoe het voelt om er even helemaal doorheen te zitten!!
Hou moed!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Thnx Ag! Ik ga mn best doen! 

En Joshuatree, Sterkte!!!

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me goed, muv mijn knie dan. Ik voel me zo goed dat ik voorgesteld heb om naar mijn schoonouders te gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, lief dat je al cadeautjes hebt gehad van je vriend en jullie een leuke dag hebben gehad  :Smile:  Lukt het een beetje met leren? Heel veel succs met je toetsen!

@ Ronald, flink balen dat je minimaal 6 week moet rusten, vooral als je niet een stilzitter bent  :Frown:  En je komt niet zo graag bij je schoonouders? Heel veel succes, ik hop dat die 6 week omvliegen!

@ Agnes, hopelijk komt het allemaal goed en voel je je snel weer wat rustiger en optimistischer! Heel veel sterkte meid! En we hebben alle geduld om op jou verhaal te wachten hoor  :Wink: 

@ Joshuatree, hopelijk komt er binnenkort een lichtputje voorbij en zie je het allemaal minder somber in! Houd moed en veel sterkte!

Vanaag voel ik me... 
* blij en moe na een leuke oppas middag/avond met mijn neefjes  :Smile: 
* teleurgesteld dat het dagje shoppen niet zo ging als gepland, waardoor ik nog steeds geen nieuwe lenzen/bril/sportkleding/spotschoenen heb  :Frown: 
* zenuwachtig voor morgen, want de terminologie blijft maar niet in mijn hoofd hangen, en het hele weekend waren hier mensen over de vloer wat ook niet echt helpt met concentreren  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja echt zo ontzettend lief he  :Smile:  Er is ook nog een cadeautje van m onderweg, en heel groot palette met kwasten (oogschaduw) Hij vind oogschaduw bij mij altijd leuk staan, dus nu kan ik experimenteren met meteen alle kleuren  :Smile: 

En leren is niet zo'n succes, morgen natuurkunde en ik stress m dood (daarom ben ik nu om bijna kwart voor 1 's nachts nog wakker. Ik begrijp er niets van. Heb net wel nog wat extra uitleg van mn vriend gehad, en de stof verder snap ik wel, maar de vragen gewoon echt niet! Als ik zo'n vraag zie dan denk ik: Okeee wat willen ze nou eigenlijk?? Gebarentaal! Daarom kan ik nu dus ook gewoon niet slapen grr  :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

*Voor syl en luuss, duim ik vandaag extra hard!
*
Vandaag voel ik mij... Nogal vermoeid. Mag geloof ik nog een beetje bijkomen van het ge-stuiter van afgelopen week en de goede afsluiting gister. 
van half 11 tot 21.45 met je collega's op stap, alsof ik zie niet vaak genoeg zie doordeweeks :Stick Out Tongue: . Maar was wel erg gezellig, eerst bij 2 collega's koffie drinken, toen met heel de zaak naar de kroeg (daar was personeelsfeest), toen in groepen uit eten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Dat is echt lief van hem  :Smile: 
Ja dat slaapprobleem en de stress ken ik! Erg bagger  :Frown:  Ik hoop voor je dat de vragen en/of vraagstelling vandaag meevallen! Heel veel succes!

@ Petra, 
Rust dan maar lekker uit  :Smile:  Wel gezellig dat je bent wezen koffie drinken, personeelsfeest had en uit eten ging  :Smile:  

Vandaag voel ik mij... moe en gestressd.
Van zaterdag op zondag kon ik echt niet slapen, na elk uur schrok ik wakker alsof ik iets moest gaan doen en dan kon ik weer niet in slaap vallen  :Confused:  En vannacht ook al beroerd geslapen... ik wil ook eens goed slapen, maar dat zit er al (te) lange tijd niet in  :Frown:  Ik heb al was opgeruimd, de afwasmachine ingepakt, de wasmachine aangezet, mijn vogel eruit gelaten en die bak koffie gedronken die ik zo boordnodig ben! Zometeen was ophangen, de afwasmachine aanzetten, mijzelf nog onder de douche gooien en verder met de terminologie overkijken/pogen in mijn hoofd te krijgen... en dan vanavond examen waar ik dus nerveus voor ben, maar grotendeels (op de terminologie na ben ik bang) komt het wel goed...

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me belabberd. Snotneus en koppijn. Misschien te weinig koffie gehad?
Ben ook nog niets afgevallen  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

@ Ronald... of te weinig vitamines? Morgen ochtend maar een sapje persen  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, je mag wel wat aan mij geven hoor  :Wink:  En misschien idd wat meer vitamines innemen en beter slapen?

Vandaag voel ik me ... moe en alsof ik in een vreemd soort roes zit  :Confused: 
Heb gister ondanks de moeheid de was opgehangen, afwasmachine uitgeruimd, gedoucht (nee ik werd er niet wakkerder van ook niet onder de koude douche) eten gemaakt, mijn examens gemaakt en ben uiteindelijk maar naar mijn 'oude' huis gegaan om daar te slapen, want zag het niet zitten om bijna een uur op de trein/bus te wachten om dan nog weer een half uur onderweg te zijn... Heb gelukkig wel beter geslapen dan de afgelopen nachten, maar ik voel me vandaag niet in staat om iets te doen...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ben moe, krijg het idee dat nachten slecht slapen niet zo goed is voor je uithoudingsvermogen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

@Luuss,
Ik slaap best wel veel half 11 er in en meteen maffen tot kwart voor 7. Het was een koffie probleem denk ik, dus dat laat ik vorlopig nog niet staan.

Verder voel ik me nog steeds niet happy, zojuist weer geconftonteerd met mijn knie. Blijkbaar moet ik echt rust houden, maar dat is lastig he. Er moet ook gewerkt worden. En tevens ben ik Haiti moe aan het worden. Je kan geen tv of radio zender aan zetten of ze hebben het er over.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Petra en Luuss,

Nog heel erg bedankt! Gelukkig is de toetsweek nu over. Vanmiddag wel een scheikundetoets behoorlijk verkl**t :Frown:  Mrja niks aan te doen, en niemand snapte er iets van. Heb 6 hoofdstukken zitten stampen voor die toets, en dan kregen we uiteindelijk een toets over 1 onderdeel, dat éne onderdeel wat ik dus net níet begreep!! Grr!
Morgen weer gezellige lesdagen jahoe (heb toch wel liever toetsen:$)

Verder voel ik me nu ook niet bepaald best, naar de mondhygieniste geweest, nog steeds een enorme ontsteking aan mn tandvlees, ze prikte erin en direct kreeg ik een enorme bult op mn tandvlees (zit er nu nog steeds). Dus ik gezegt, zij gekeken, geen idee, baas erbij gehaald, 2x foto's gemaakt (1ste keer was mislukt) Blijkt nu dat ik 2 wortelkanaalbehandelingen moet ondergaan  :Frown:  Én ik ben al zoooo'n held in tandartsen (dus echt niet, angst van hier tot tokyo) Dus 8 feb is het zover, heb er al helemaal zin in! (not).

En Ronald, sja het komt idd veel voor op tv over Haïti, aan de ene kant begrijp ik het wel hoor, maar nu wordt het idd best vervelend, dus ik hou gewoon de tv uit. Ze krijgen hulp van zoveel kanten etc, maar je krijgt nooit te zien hoe het uiteindelijk geworden is, dus hebben ze écht iets met al die miljarden gedaan die ze nu krijgen. En soms vraag ik me ook wel af of ze Nederland zouden helpen als wij een natuurramp zouden krijgen :s Mja, dat merk je natuurlijk pas wanneer het echt zo is, dus wil het toch maar liever niet uitproberen:P

----------


## Petra717

Kaatje, 

Denk het ook niet! Duss iets doen aan het slapen? 
Goed sporten om zo moe te worden dat het wel weer gaat?




> Ik ben moe, krijg het idee dat nachten slecht slapen niet zo goed is voor je uithoudingsvermogen

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij... 

Vermoeiend, voldaan en beetje trots... Ik heb telefoontje met ggz gehad, liep niet. Maar gebeld voor een nieuwe afspraak met een ander, dus ga voor de herkansing.
Heb een vriendin gecoacht vandaag, was erg leuk om te doen. Was ook erg fijn dat ze mij toe liet om dat te doen, dat gaf voldoening. En ja met het sporten, wassen, afwassen eten koken 2x en poppetje over de vloer voor mijn pc... met ik aardig uitgeput... duik nu heerlijk mijn bedje in :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Weer bij de dokter geweest voor mijn knie. Had gisteren ontzettende last. Hij heeft er even naar gekeken en het blijk de aanhechting te zijn. Dus rust houden.........
Maar niet vertellen hoe ik dat moet doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, dat is inderdaad niet goed! Hopelijk kan je snel weer lekker en goed slapen!

@ Ronald, idd de koffie dan maar niet overslaan  :Wink:  Vervelend dat je knie nog zoveel pijn doet en je rust moet blijven houden  :Frown:  Jammer dat doktoren nooit zeggen hoe je dat moet gaan doen in een druk werk/school/gezinsleven....

@ Syl, gelukkig heb je je toetsweek gehad, dat scheelt weer stress  :Smile:  Wel balen dat ze bij scheikunde zich beperkten tot het ingewikkeldste hoofsstuk en de rest niet meenamen! En kl*te dat je 2 wortelkanaal behandelingen moet ondergaan als je niet zo'n fan van de tandarts bent, hopelijk nemen ze de tijd voor je! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Petra, fijn dat je het op een andere manier wel kon regelen  :Smile:  En idd fijn als een vriendin zich wil en kan laten coachen door jou! Je hebt al met al een heleboel gedaan! Super hoor  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... nog steeds moe in mijn momenteel niet zo goed functionerende lichaam, ik moet echt even een andere HA gaan nemen, want ben met deze klachten al bij mijn HA geweest en die zegt dat ik met een aspirine (waar ik dus niet op reageer) maar in bed moet bliven liggen totdat ik mij weer beter voel  :Confused:  ... en ik voel me verdrietig want ik heb net te horen gekregen dat de broer van een vriend van mij gister overleden is  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks, is idd k*t ja  :Frown:  Mja wat moet dat moet, en ik hoop dat ze die 2 tanden meteen in 1x doen (zitten naast elkaar) dan ben ik er maar vanaf!

En sja toetsweek. Nederlands is goed gegaan 6,4 voor, Biologie is blijkbaar weer helemaal fout gegaan 4,8 voor terwijl ik dik 2 weken heb zitten leren  :Frown:  Snap er echt helemaal níks meer van  :Frown: ... Dan zullen de rest van mn cijfers ook wel weer behoorlijk tegenvallen (vooral wiskunde en scheikunde gingen heel slecht)

----------


## Agnes574

Syll, 

Alvast een dikke sterkteknuff voor je tandartsbezoek ... klinkt niet wijs...brrrrr!!

Hopelijk vallen je resultaten/punten van de andere vakken toch nog mee!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, sterkte met je tandarts bezoek!!! Ik heb net even bij mijn paps nagevraagd en die zegt dat ze als de 2 tanden naast elkaar zitten (zoals bij jou dus) de behandeling in 1x kan gebeuren, dus ik hoop van harte voor je dat je tandarts dat ook doet!
Fijn dat je in elk geval een voldoende voor Nederlands hebt, maar jammer van Biologie. Bespreken jullie de toetsen nog na om te kijken wat je fout hebt gedaan en wat het goede antwoord had moeten zijn? Hopelijk vallen de andere cijfers mee, ik duim voor je!

@ Agnes, je gaat as vrijdag voor een nieuwe blokkade??? Heel veel sterkte!!!

Ik voel me inmiddels ietsje beter... ik heb in elk geval was opgeruimd, 2 wassen gedraaid en opgehangen, overal in de woonkamer en in de keuken een doekje overheen gehaald en de stofzuigerzak ververst zodat ik in elk geval kon stofzuigen (wat is dat een rotwerk zeg!)  :Smile:  Morgen komt de rest wel... ik ga vanavond vroeg mijn bedje in die ik ook verschoond heb, dus hopelijk slaap ik dan beter....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks! Ooh dat doet me wel goed dat ze die 2 tanden in 1x kunnen doen! En ja meestal bespreken we de toetsen wel! Dus even afwachten wat precies fout gegaan is. Haha klinkt heel stom maar het enige onderwerp qua biologie waar ik goed in ben is sexuele voorlichting :P
Ik weet iig wel 1 ding zeker, scheikunde en wiskunde zijn écht niet al te best gegaan (heeel slecht dus)

Goed dat je je weer beter voelt trouwens! en ja stofzuigen is een rotklus! Als ik moet stofzuigen zuig ik overal omheen (om de tafel/stoelen etc heen :Stick Out Tongue: ) en dan kan iemand het alsnog later doen, dus laten ze het me maar niet meer doen. Oh en een net verschoond bed slaapt zo lekker! Weltrusten alvast!!

----------


## Petra717

@ Luuss & Syl, 

Hebben jullie al wat meer rust nu de examens en toetsweek even voorbij zijn?

@ Syl, 
Hopen dat de cijfers toch beetje meevallen. Verder heel veel sterkte met je wortelkanaal-behandelingen! Weet hoe ongemakkelijk het is... 

@ Luuss, 
Zorg je wel dat je niet alles in je uppie doet in huis? wel fijn dat je weer iets beter voelt :Smile: .

@ Agnes, 
Ik zal voor je duimen morgen... fingers crossed!!! Heeel veeel sterkte!

@ Ronald
Nu misschien wel de verplichte rust nemen voor je knie. 
Ik heb het destijds ook niet gelijk gedaan (en nu doe ik al maanden rustig met mijn knie)... zit al sinds april met een knie-blessure! Zorg goed voor jezelf is mijn boodschap.

Vandaag voel ik mij... 
Nog steeds vermoeid, afgelopen nacht wezen nachtwaken, kon niet slapen. De hele dag gewerkt op een afdeling waar ik het minst vanaf weet, met een zeer eigenwijze collega. Dat bots wel eens, om lullige dingen. 
Ben mij vanavond aan het voorbereiden op bel-afspraak met ggz, de herkansing, zucht. 
En het is hier koudd... de thermostaat is op hol geslagen.... de verkeerde kant op :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
ja lijkt me fijner als je er gewoon in 1x vanaf kan zijn want het is geen pretje voor zover ik begreep van mensen die zo'n wortelkanaalbehandeling ondergaan hebben... 
Goh hoe zou dat nou komen dat seksuele voorlichting bij Biologie het onderwerp is waar jij het meest van weet  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:  Wel fijn dat jullie de toetsen bespreken, kan je opschrijven wat je niet goed deed en dat extra oefenen voor je examen  :Smile: 
Ja hier stofzuigt ook iedereen overal omheen, toen ik de bank verschoof om eronder te stofuigen zag ik ook waarom; er lag een dikke plaktroep van koffie/cola en/of energedrink onder  :Confused: 

@ Petra, 
Vervelend dat je je nog vermoeid voelt en jammer dat je op een afdeling moest werken waar je weinig vanaf weet met een collega die jou ook niet ligt, dat maakt het er niet makkelijk op...  :Frown:  Hopelijk gaat de thermostaat weer normaal doen en lukt het om een normaal en goed gesprek met de GGZ te hebben! Heel veel succes met de voorbereiding en het daadwerkelijke gesprek!
Ik heb minder stress en meer rust nu ik mijn examens gehad heb, binnen 6 week behoor ik de uitslag te krijgen, maar vanaf volgende week ga ik toch weer bezig met de terminologie herhalen, want ben bang dat ik die niet gehaald heb.
Ik doe liever niet bijna alles in mijn eentje thuis, maar ik kan beter zelf dingen doen dan steeds nutteloze discussies houden en takenlijstjes maken die toch niet nageleefd worden... ik ben allang blij dat mijn paps en ik om en om koken of samen koken en dat mijn paps als hij tijd/zin/puf heeft mij meehelpt, want hij doet verder al genoeg voor mijn broertje en mij en op zijn werk. 
Nogmaals veel succes en sterkte! Warme knuffel!

Vandaag voel ik mij... eindelijk minder moe. Heb vandaag mijn vogeltje eruit gelaten, want die had veel lawaai omdat hij er sinds maandag niet uit was geweest de arme ziel. Omdat hij eruit was ben ik maar niet naar t dorp gegaan om dingen te doen, maarja morgen is er weer een dag en ik was wel toe aan een dagje rust, lekker uitgebreid douchen en lekker eten koken  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Petra,

Thanx  :Smile:  Ja heb nu wel weer wat meer rust, en mn cijfers sja, tot nu toe voor Nederlands een 6,4 voor Biologie een 4.8 en voor Wiskunde een 3 (ga ik herkansen denk ik, nog even afwachten wat ik van Natuurkunde/Scheikunde/Duits gebakken heb) Zit dus nog niet echt mee, ga me nu ook denk ik meer richten om voor bepaalde vakken certificaten te halen voor het geval dat ik wel zak met mn examens, dan heb ik iig wat vrijstellingen!

Vervelend trouwens dat op je werk :Frown:  Hoop dat de belafspraak vanavond beter loopt, sommige mensen zijn echt koppig!!

@ Luuss,

Haha Gatverdamme die plaktroep onder bank!

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Syl, 

De bel-afspraak was vanochtend niet gisteravond... liep niet echt super. Wel een deur verder gekomen... daar weer gelijk terug gesmeten, voor mijn gevoel. 

Na dat verhaal, na school gegaan... toen door naar werk, had totaal geen zin, maar was toch wel goede afleiding.. hier is het nog steeds koud.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Oh stom, zie het idd, soms let ik niet helemaal op de geposte datum  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Vind het echt belachelijk dat je zo van het kastje naar de muur geslingerd wordt.  :Frown: 

Kan me best wat bij voorstellen dat je met dit gedoe gewoon even geen zin heb in school/werk etc. Gelukkig zie je het wel als goede afleiding, ik zou het zelf nooit volhouden.
En is je thermostaat nou gewoon stuk dat het zo koud is?? Lekker met dit weer in de kou binnen in huis... Nja dat wordt lekker met een dikke deken bankhangen?

Knuff

----------


## Petra717

Zeker lekker met dit weer jah.... die kou buiten. Helemaal fijn omdat ik sinds maandag nog geen 10 uur heb geslapen en al 3 dagen aan de diarree en al 2 dagen geen eten binnen houd. Ik noem het maar een stress-buikgriepje. Ik begin dit nu echt te voelen.. en dan moet ik morgen nog van half 9 tot half 7, zucht... 

Maar dan 3 hele dagen vrij! Hopen dat ik dan kan uitrusten, slapen... 
ik laat die 3 dagen geen monteur hier komen voor de thermostaat. Ik wil even helemaal geen gedonder erbij, liever in de koud (daar kan ik mij op kleden). Tegen poppetjes in mijn kamer, kan ik niets.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
ja idd gadverdamme, maarja t is nu weg en heb de heren hier gezegd GEEN kopjes of blikjes meer op de bank te zetten in de hoop dat ik de volgende keer niet weer zo'n bende vind!

@ Petra,
Belachelijk dat GGZ zo moeilijk doet! 
Hopelijk heb je in je 3vrije dagen ook echt vrij en neem en krijg je ook echt de rust waar je zo hard aan toe bent! Vervelend dat je door al het gedoe je zo grieperig voelt, ik hoop dat dat snel overgaat! Wel je rust nemen hoor!!!
En idd tegen kou kan je vele lagen kleding aandoen en een deken om je heen trekken, dan maar even de monteur uitstellen als je daar even geen zin in hebt!
Heel veel sterkte, succes, beterschap en rust gewenst!

Liefs, knuffel en kusje Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... uitgewaaid en blij  :Smile: 
Ik ben geslaagd voor sportschoenen en heb andere leuke/lekkere dingetjes gekocht  :Smile:  

@ Kaatje als ik een lekker recept zie staan in mijn nieuwe vegetarisch kookboekje die hier nog niet staat zal ik hem zeker posten  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Oh oh, gaat niet helemaal goed met je hè!! Ga je het morgen wel een beetje rustig aan doen, en als het niet gaat, dan gaat het niet hoor meid!! En geniet lekker van die 3 vrije daagjes, hopelijk knap je wat op!
Beterschap!!

@ Luuss,

Haha volgens mij zijn die 2 mannen bij jou thuis nog wel erger dan mijn zus hier is! Leuk dat je geslaagd bent voor sportschoenen! Ik heb deze week weer niet gesport, maar heb het mezelf voorgenomen a.s. woensdag zeker te gaan!! (daarna wordt het moeilijker want dan moet ik op woensdag tot 10 over 4 naar school  :Frown:  :Frown:  maar daarintegen donderdag wel al om tien over 12 vrij! Nieuw rooster is lekker+rampzalig tegelijk!)

Ohja en trouwens zeker recepten posten hoor!! Ben zelf helemaal gek van nieuwe dingen proberen!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ben blij dat ik sportschoenen heb, nu nog een broek vinden. Ik zag ze hier hangen voor 60+ eu, maar de vorige x dat ik zo'n dure broek kocht om mee te sporten zat er na 3x wassen al geen model meer in :S
Ja als je eenmaal in een bepaald ritme zit en dat wordt omgegooid is dat altijd even wennen... ik hoop voor je dat je minder tussenuren hebt met je nieuwe rooster!
Owja en ik heb bij 'wat eet je vandaag' een idee geopperd om te maken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja heb je idee gelezen! Wel zonde van zo'n dure broek na 3x wassen al geen model meer. Heb zelf ook een redelijk dure sportbroek, maar dat is zooo'n heerlijk ding, aan de binnenkant zit badstof etc, maar ik heb m nu al zolang dat de benen een beetje dun aant worden zijn, dus ben bang dat over een tijdje er gaten in zullen komen  :Frown:  

Met mn nieuwe rooster heb ik idd wel minder tussenuren, enkel op maandag nog. Dat is best vervelend dan heb ik van tien voor 10 tot half 11 les en dan tot half 12 tussenuur en dan van half 12 tot 2 uur les. Woensdag van tien over 9 tot half 4 les (best lange dag dus) en op woensdag van 10 over 9 tot tien over 4 (pfoeh ook lang!) Op donderdag van half 9 (pfoeh vroeg!! Ik ben dat niet meer gewend!) tot tien over 12, dus dat is best lekker en op vrijdag van half 12 tot 2 uur. Mn maandagen/donderdagen en vrijdagen zijn dus best lekkere dagen  :Smile: 
Heb het er dus ook wel voor over om dan 1 dagje tot laat te zitten, die middagen vrij geven me tenminste de kans om een keertje een middagje wat leuks te doen met mn vriend, ipv alleen maar in de weekenden, dus ik ben er best happy mee  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja idd zonde dus ben nu ook huiverig om z'n dure nieuwe te kopen, oko aangezien ik niet weet hoelang papa en ik t fitnessen gaan volhouden en of we het leuk vinden om langer te blijven doen... Wel jammer dat echt lekker zittende kleding na zoveel tijd 'af' gaat, ze zouden eigenlijk moeten uitvinden zodat je plezier kan blijven hebben van een bepaald kledingstuk, vooral als ze die uit de handel hebben gehaald!
Klinkt als een fijn rooster, wel minder van de lange dinsdag en woensdag maar dat overleef je wel. Zie ik nu goed dat je dinsdag lekker vrij bent? En ja is inderdaad leuk om op een andere dag iets leuks met je vriend te kunnen doen dan alleen in het weekend!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha lekker bijdehand ben ik, maar helaas nee de dinsdag ben ik niet vrij  :Frown:  Zie net dat ik 2x woensdag had geschreven haha! Op dinsdag zit ik dus van tien over 9 tot half 4. En die 2 lange dagen overleef ik idd wel ja! Met het vooruitzicht op een relatief rustig weekend (donderdag vroeg uit vrijdag vroeg uit zaterdag/zondag vrij maandag vroeg uit  :Smile:  Dus eigenlijk maar 2 dagen per week bikkelen!

----------


## Petra717

@ syl, 

Ik ben naar huis gegaan en duik nu bed erin.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Goed dat je naar huis gegaan bent, je moet jezelf niet gaan overwerken!! Heel veel beterschap meid!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, owkeej dacht al  :Wink:  Maar is wel een owkeej rooster  :Smile: 

@ Petra, goed dat je naar huis bent gegaan... neem lekker je rust!

Vandaag voel ik mij... goed  :Smile: 
Paps is bij/met een vriendin eten en naar de kroeg bandje kijken (op mijn fiets) en mijn broertjes zijn naar een vriendin op verjaardag, dus ik geniet hier met volle teugen van de rust!

----------


## Petra717

@ Syl, 
Jammer van die di en wo, maar er staat wel tegen over dat je minder tussen uren hebt en 3 halve dagen  :Smile:  Dat is het wel waard toch. En die 2 dagen overleef je ook wel toch?

@ Luuss, 

Heerlijk die plakzooi onder de bank dus niet! Pak die heren maar aan :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nog belangrijker geniet van je broodnodige en welverdiende rust! 
Heerlijk dat je sport-shirt hebt gevonden.
Zelf heb ik 5 sportbroeken... mijn hardloopbroek van de h&m zit heeerlijk. De andere broeken zijn van atletic en atlethe dat zijn mijn merken broeken, die zitten als gegoten!

Vandaag voel ik mij... 
Best trots op mijzelf. Op het het werk heb ik vanochtend gelijk om half 9 kenbaar gemaakt dat ik sluit niet ging halen en heb rustig gewerkt, geen zware dingen. 
Weekendhulp begon te zeuren dat ik niet zoveel op hen moest opletten en zelf meer doen. Maar ik had de leiding en zij kunnen totaal niet zelfstandig werken. Ze gooien alles naast de prullenbak en weten niet in welke volgorde ze de voorbereidingen moeten maken (wat dus het hardst nodig is). Ze wisten ook dat ik niet lekker was. Dat maar even herhaalt met de boodschap dat hij weer aan het werk mocht.
En toen had meneer niets meer te zeggen en ging hij aan het werk.

Met de koffiepauze heb ik de vervanger voor mij laten komen. Toen ik voor de 3e keer op een stoel zat. Kwamen ze met cola aanzetten, 1 slok en alles ging eruit.

Heb keurig 2,5 uur op bed gelegen. heb nu yoghurt gegeten dat blijft zitten :Smile: . 

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Idd die 2 dagen overleef ik wel! Prima te doen met 3 halve daagjes!  :Smile: 

Gelukkig dat je de yoghurt nu wel binnen houdt! Nu ff lekker 3 daagjes uitrusten, en hopelijk voel je je daarna weer helemaal top!

----------


## Ronald68

ik voel me.... belabbert zo weer mijn bed in. Gisteren was ook al nix, maar moest kijken voor een keuken. Omdat ik morgen bloed moet geven zijn pijnstiller ook not done. nog even doorbijten.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me wat minder maar,is zo de tijd van de maand snap ge dan voel ik me altijd miserabel. :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Beterschap!! Ik weet hoe je je voelt, helaas.. :Frown:  Heb er zelf ook altijd heel veel last van, daarom wordt ik het nu maar zo'n 2/3 x per jaar, hele opluchting!

----------


## Ronald68

van daag voel ik me .... LEEG, maar ben ook een halve liter bloed kwijt!. Hoofdpijn is gelukkig weer vertrokken. Nog 5 dagen en dan is het weekeind.

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,dank u wel.

vandaag voel ik me nog altijd belammerd en moe, :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij de 'belabberden,lege en moe zijnde' ...

Sterkte iedereen!!
Take care!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra, 
voor zolang de rust duurde was het heerlijk  :Smile:  Ik moet nog een sportbroek hebben, zal even kijken naar de merken die jij noemde... heb ooit een sportbroek gekocht van 60eu die na 3x wassen geen model meer had  :Confused: 
Heel goed en verstandig dat je gelijk kenbaar hebt gemaakt dat je je niet lekker voelde en dat er vervanging kwam zodat jij lekker naar huis kon! Hopelijk voel je je gauw weer wat beter! 

@ Ronald, minder dat je je leeg voelt, wel fijn dat de hoofdpijn inmiddels weg getrokken is  :Smile:  Succes met de werkweek doorkomen!

@ Dotito, ja vervelend heh die tijd van de maand  :Frown:  Ik weet er alles van... gelukkig is t niet elke dag de tijd van de maand  :Wink:  Hopelijk voel je je gauw weer wat beter!

@ Agnes, ik hoop dat jij je ook snel weer beter voelt! Heel veel sterkte meid!

Vandaag voel ik me... ik weet niet zo goed hoe eigenlijk...
Ik heb een bewogen weekend gehad en nu probeer ik mijn gevoel en verstand weer op 1 lijn te krijgen...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Mag ik me ook aansluiten aan de rij vermoeide mensen............. heb me vandaag weer deels ziek gemeld, ben moe............het lukt me allemaal toch niet goed. Ik wil alles en goed, maar kom niet meer tot ontspanning maar ook niet tot concentratie.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje,
Jammer dat je je niet kan ontspannen en concentreren en dat het daardoor minder goed gaat  :Frown:  Wel goed van je dat je dat inziet en je ziekgemeld hebt... Ik hoop voor je dat je je ontspanning en concentratie gauw weer terug vind! Heel veel sterkte! Neem je rust!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatje,

Beterschap!! Rust maar even lekker uit! (tot zover je dat lukt)

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Kaatje!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Morgen ga ik naar de bedrijfsarts. Daar zie ik als een berg tegenop. Heb geen idee wat ik kan verwachten, weet ook niet of ik op de goede weg ben met alles wat ik heb ondernomen om uit het dal te komen. Enfin, ik zie wel. Voel me een beetje bleh...

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me echt leeg en moe,dat die lastige dagen van de maand maar vlug voorbij zijn, :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Begin me vandaag toch een beetje beter te voelen,ben nog wel moe maar mijn buikpijn en hoofdpijn is toch weg.Maar met mijn pols sukkel ik nog altijd volgende week platen laten nemen.

----------


## Agnes574

@Do, 
Ik neem aan dat je met 'platen laten nemen' röntgenfoto's bedoelt?
Sterkte meid!!


@Kaatje,
Sterkte meid, hopelijk verloopt alles goed bij de bedrijfsarts!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, 
Hopelijk ging het goed bij de bedrijfsarts en voel je je minder bleh! 

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je wat beter voelt  :Smile:  Veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me uitgewaaid en druk...

----------


## kaatjekakel

De bedrijfsarts wil dat ik nog minder ga werken dan dat ik zelf voorgesteld had. Halve dagen en dat structureel een tijd volhouden. Kijken of de balans terug komt, pas daarna is te zeggen of er nog iets anders moet worden ondernomen. Nu het van mezelf mag voel ik ook hoe moe ik ben................

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,ja rontgenfoto's :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

@ KAATJE  :Smile:  

JA , KAATJE , als je het toestaat gaat je lichaam in ontspanning , en kan alles d'er uit , rust maar flink uit , en probeer ook van alles afstand meer te nemen , zeker wat het werk betreft , een baas denkt toch maar aan één ding euro's ..... jij hebt maar één gezondheid !!!!! 

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Grr, kwam mn bed uit, niks aan de hand, kijk uit het raam, en het stroomt van de regen!! En daar moet ik dan lekker straks doorheen joehoe, lang leve het weer  :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

*Doet even een zak om de wolk met regen, boven Syl* Zodat je niet nat word en fris maar droog op school aankomt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Thanks, het heeft geholpen!!!  :Big Grin:  Kwam droog aan op school!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, 
jammer dat het gesprek niet helemaal verliep zoals jij gepland of gehoopt had, was dat de aanleiding dat je van jezelf mag voelen dat je moe bent?
Probeer het positief te zien, zoals Celest zegt heb je maar één gezondheid en als je minder werkt hou je meer tijd over om bepaalde dingen te voelen en aan te pakken.. In elk geval heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

@ Syl, toch fijn dat je droog bent aangekomen op school  :Smile:  Het regent hier ook steeds even en dan is er weer zon  :Confused:  Ik wil gewoon alleen de zon!

Vandaag voel ik mij... koortsig/ziekjes, ik heb het echt warm, trek ik mijn trui uit heb ik het echt koud en dat gaat zo mar door  :Frown:  Het zwemmen gister was erg leuk alleen die vriend heeft echt nul conditie en ik denk dat omdat mijn haar half bevroor op de terugweg ik mij vandaag niet zo lekker voel...

----------


## kaatjekakel

Luusss, ik had zelf gedacht, dat wanneer ik met 6 in plaats van 8 uur per dag werken de druk van de ketel zou halen. De bedrijfsarts heeft echter gesteld, dat ik de balans kwijt ben.... mijn lijf ontspant niet meer en dat ik maar maximaal 4 uurtjes op het werk mag verschijnen. Ik was al steeds moe, maar vond dat ik de schouders er onder moest houden. Nu ik dat een beetje loslaat, valt het me zwaar. 

Hier is het lente, ik heb voorjaarsbloemen in huis....tulpen, narcissen, blauwe druifjes en primula's.

----------


## Petra717

*@ Syl,* 

Fijn dat t geholpen heeft! 

*@ Luuss,* 
Volgende keer miss even muts op doen, over je natte haar kan heel goed komen dat t daarvan komt. Beterschap! een extra vers sapje er tegen aan. 
*
@ Kaatje,* 

Soms zien andere mensen beter hoe ver je heen bent, omdat je zelf nog aan het strijden bent er tegen. Jij hebt nu mogen horen dat t geen aanstellerij is, dat het echt niet goed gaat, dat een beetje minderen niet genoeg is. Daardoor kon jij bij jezelf de druk van de ketel verlagen.. en dan komt de klap die er zat.... Het is niet leuk, maar als ik je verhalen zo lees, wel nodig. Straf jezelf er niet om, zorg goed voor jezelf. 

Heerlijk die bloemetjes, het voorjaar erin! 

Take care... 

*Vandaag voel ik mij....* Eigenlijk wel goed, was een vol dagje... eerst naar Breda vanochtend, toen naar huis, omkleden, op naar mijn werk. Daar beetje aangerommeld, toen om 17uur weer naar huis. Gegeten, was opgevouwen en weer naar Breda. Sporten, alleen had mij beetje vergist in de tijd waardoor ik een andere lijn moest nemen en dus 17 min moest lopen... alleen die tijd had ik niet dus rennen = Goede geslaagde warming-up :Stick Out Tongue: . Les liep erg uit, dus ikke dacht na bijna 20 min, ik moet naar de bus! Ok, was ik buiten kon ik kiezen, zette op een lopen, waar ik de meeste kans schatte, net gemist. uiteindelijk door nog verder te lopen en weer een andere lijn te pakken, nog 15 min goed gemaakt. 
Verder had ha gister voice mail ingesproken, wou deze week nog overleg :Confused: . Ik wou eerst mijn lijf helemaal tot rust laten komen, voordat ik stress van ggz ging aanhoren bij ha. Toch ma gebeld vanochtend, dus morgen weer een lange dag! Huisarts, werk, plus koopavond... = 7.20 de deur uit en 21.00 thuis. Weer iets om naar uit te kijken toch? 
Wel beetje trots dat ik ha heb gebeld.. 
Maar nog trotser ben ik op t feit dat ik de afgelopen dagen veel dingen aan het oppakken ben met vrijgevestigd psychotherapeute, dan wel via de mail. Het voelt zo goed aan, word er happy van, al die kleine stapjes in een rap tempo, wel mijn eigen tempo in de goede richting... zonder de stress van de ggz :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Ben blij te lezen hoe het met iedereen gaat...wie 'happy' is; blijf happy...
wie 'sukkelt' of met 'problemen' zit; héél véél sterkte!! 
Ik leef met jullie allemaal mee, al lukt het me momenteel niet om hele verhalen op te schrijven (int kort; ik heb heel veel pijn,voel me gebroken en door de zenuwpijn die maar blijft toenemen > deels eigen schuld; véél te veel gedaan  :Frown:  < en met de CVS erbij gaat het allemaal eerder neerwaarts dan opwaarts, ook op sociaal en relationeel vlak...).
Ik ben momenteel meer bezig met 'zoeken naar een oplossing' dan met wat anders, want ben deze hele situatie écht grondig beu!! 
Hopelijk ben ik er komende of volgende week weer 'gewoon'  :Wink: .

Lieve allemaal, een héél fijn weekeind en voor wie het nodig heeft; *héél véél sterkte*, ik denk aan jullie!!
knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag langs ziekenhuis geweest uitslag testen>meer uitleg>babelbox

Voel me heel moe vandaag en door ook teveel te doen.Een mens moet eigenlijk naar zijn lichaam luisteren,maar dan doen vrouwen niet altijd.
Ja wanneer te laat is!! Hoop dat ik me morgen iets beter voel,en dat ik van weekend ook eens lekker kan uitwaaien.Zit ook al bijna een hele week binnen.

Agnes,hoop dat u pijn vlug over gaat.Sterkte! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

@Do, 

Jij ook héél véél sterkte; rust u aub zoveel mogelijk uit!!
Morgen wéér een dag ... zo denken meid  :Wink: , moet ik zelf ook meer gaan doen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

@ Aggie 

Heeel veel sterkte! Neem je rust!

@ Do, 

Teka care, niet te veel doen, moet je extra lang weer uitrusten :Stick Out Tongue: ... al vinden veel dat niet altijd erg, maar als t moet is het ineens niet zo leuk.

Vandaag voel ik mij.. 
uitgeblust

----------


## Ronald68

Drukke week achter de rug en dan een weekeind met 6 verjaardagen. Ik ben helemaal af.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Woow dat waren véél verjaardagen!
Hier gister mijn verjaardag geviert, was gelukkig niet zo heel druk (familie van vaderskant komt nooit) dus nu paste het tenminste wel in huis xD. Gister ook minderleuke dingen, rond 7 uur kwam de buurvrouw omhoog, dat er ingebroken was bij dr. Toen bleek dus dat onze visite 3 vrouwen gezien had. Dús politie opgebeld, toen kregen we de politie ook nog even op visite, want die wilde dus vanalles weten. Maar goed wij nu dus maar een alarm op de deur gezet, en maandag naar de woningbouw voor extra sloten. (Paar maanden geleden was er al op 1 hoog ingebroken, nu op 2 hoog dus ze komen steeds dichterbijer).

Maar goed, vanmorgen denk ik iets te lang uitgeslapen, want heb nu last van hoofdpijn :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje, 
tuurlijk wil je je schouders eronder zetten, maar daarin moet je jezelf niet vergeten... Soms kom je met een stap(je) terug doen juist weer een paar stappen verder, hoe moeilijk dat proces ook kan zijn!  :Frown:  Ik wens je er heel veel sterkte bij, want het is niet makkelijk! En geniet van de bloemen, dat brengt in elk geval wat lente in huis  :Wink: 

@ Petra,
dan moet ik eerst een muts aanschaffen...
Na die drukte van het sporten, werken en HA 'gedoe' kan ik me voorstellen dat je een beetje uitgeblust bent... goed dat je met de vrijgevestigde psychotherapeute weer dingen aan het aanpakken bent en dat je happy voelt bij die beslissing! Hopelijk heb je een rustig weekend gehad en gaat het allemaal goedkomen met de GGZ/HA! Heel veel succes!

@ Agnes,
Begrijpelijk dat je even minder schrijft hoor! Ik hoop voor je dat deze blokkade zijn werk nog gaat doen zodat de pijn verminderd of voor zover mogelijk overgaat, want dan hoef je niet meer te zoeken naar andere mogelijkheden! Hopelijk met wat rust neemt de pijn af! Heel veel succes en sterkte! 

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je nu weet waar je allergisch voor bent, maar wel balen dat je nog meer tests moet ondergaan  :Frown:  
Ik denk dat we meestal wel naar ons lichaam luisteren, maar soms niet de tijd/ruimte nemen om ons dat ook echt aan te trekken, want dit moet nog en dat moet nog... Ik hoop in elk geval dat je je rust hebt genomen zodat je weer fris een nieuwe week tegemoet kan gaan! Heb je lekker uitgewaaid? Heel veel sterkte en succes!

@ Ronald,
Ik hoop dat je ondanks de drukte op je werk en al die vele verjaardagen wel een rust moment hebt gehad en anders dat je een rustigere week tegemoet gaat! Hopelijk waren de verjaardagen wel gezellig!

@ Sylvia,
Haha je die hoofdpijn zal vast door het uitslapen komen  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
Wel fijn dat je een leuke niet al te drukke verjaardag hebt gehad! Vervelend dat er zovaak ingebroken wordt in jullie flat en dat de buurvrouw dit keer het slachtoffer was  :Frown:  Hopelijk kon jou visite helpen bij t oppakken van de dader(s) en helpen de veiligheidsmaatregelen die jullie (gaan) nemen!

Vandaag voel ik mij.. snotterig, niezerig en druk...
Ik heb een drukke week gehad en daarbij ziekjes zijn is geen goede combinatie.  :Frown: 
Huishoudelijke dingen gedaan, opgepast op mn neefjes, boodschappen gedaan, fitnesskleding gekocht en afspraak gemaakt voor onze 1e les as dinsdagavond, met mijn paps overlegd over dingen vervangen, wegdoen en plan van aanpak voor de openstaande projecten. Ik ben nu mijn slaapkamer grondig aan het schoonmaken (ramen gelapt ed). Morgen om 11 uur afgesproken met mn beste vriendin voor te zwemmen en sauna, dinsdag komt mn beste vriend bijkletsen en dan 's avonds fitnessen en dan woensdag maar weer uitrusten/uitzieken... Ik hoop dat het snel lente/zomer wordt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja die hoofdpijn kwam ook van het uitslapen! Gelukkig nu alweer weg.

En sja, het veiligheidsgevoel is hier nu natuurlijk echt 0.0, en dit dat ondanks de buren van 1 hoog al een extra slot hebben en de buren op 2 hoog 2 (!!) extra sloten hebben en wij geen enkel extra slot, dus best geluk dat wij nóg niet de klos zijn geweest... Morgen dus ook meteen naar de woningbouw want er moeten absoluut meer sloten komen, heb zelf eens opgesloten gezeten in de galerij, en heb toen gemerkt hoe snel je weer in huis komt, dus het is écht niet inbraakveilig hier! We hebben nu wel een alarm op de deur gezet, nja gelijmt:P hij was dr al maar viel er constant af, nu gebruiken we m dus ook gewoon iedere keer wanneer we de deur uitgaan, als er dan ingebroken wordt zal het alarm iig wel afschrikken.
En een vriendin van mn moeder die de daders dus gezien heeft herkende een van de dames, die stond 10 jaar geleden al als winkeldievegge bekend bij de Vomar. Dus als ze slim zijn gaan ze even in hun archief kijken, weten ze meteen wie ze is  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja kan me voorstellen dat de veiligheidsgevoel 0,0 is... hopelijk komt de woningbouw zo snel mogelijk veiligheidsmaatregelen nemen!
Scheelt dat een van de inbraakdames 'bekend' is en dus makkelijk opzoekbaar!
Bij mijn paps en mij is eens een x ingebroken en later toen ik met mijn ex samenwoonde in ons oude huisje werd er ook ingebroken, bij beide geen idee wie het geweest is, maar voel me niet onveiliger gelukkig  :Smile: 

Vandaag (vanavond) voel ik me...moe en snotterig maar voldaan  :Smile:  Mijn kamer is weer helemaal op en top schoon na een complete schoonmaakbeurt, omdat ik toch bezig was bij mn paps ook ff gestofzogen en doekje over dingen heen gehaald! Net lekker stukje appektaart gegeten en niet al te laat mijn bed induiken.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Wow al 2x bij je ingebroken!!?? Hadden ze niks van waarde meegenomen verder toen dan? Lijkt mij iig erg rot, ik hoorde van mn buurvrouw dat o.a. al dr parfum sieraden en dr laptop wegwaren... Mijn complete leven is mn laptop, dus zou voor mij een ramp zijn als die weg zou zijn :Stick Out Tongue: 

Toevallig heb ik net ook een beetje opgeruimd in mn kamer, goh geeft toch wel een lekker gevoel :Smile:  Mn bureau ziet er nu echt best netjes uit, met mn verjaardag gister een zooi make-up nagellak etc gehad, dus dat nu een beetje mooi uitgestald op mn bureau :Smile:  Kom natuurlijk weer hartstikke veel ruimte tekort maar goed, het kan ermee door :Smile:  Voorlopig  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
1e x hebben bij mijn paps zijn de ps2, alle ps1+ps2 spellen en veel dvd's meegenomen, omdat wij alles playstation gerelateerd bij 1 winkel kopen en dat allemaal in het bestand stond hebben we vd verzekering grotendeels ons geld terug gekregen... 
2e x hebben bij mijn ex hebben ze digicam, alle dvd's en een zooi cd's meegenomen, meer konden ze niet meenemen omdat een overbuurvrouw de politie had gebeld.

Ik moet trouwens nu weg anders mis ik de trein  :Embarrassment: 
Fijne dag allemaal!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Gelukkig dat jullie wel een deel terugkregen, maar ben toch verbaasd dat ze dvd's en cd's meenemen! Je zou toch eerder denken aan: idd digitale camera's en playstationzooi etc.

Haha hoop dat je je trein nu niet gemist heb!

Vandaag voel ik me: Prima :Smile:  Wilde uitslapen, maar is niks van gekomen door mn leuke zus die het alarm om half 9 's morgens aanzette, maar goed straks nog even lekker in de boeken duiken om wiskunde te leren en straks herkansen!

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me redelijk uitgerust,heb van weekend ook niet veel gedaan.En ben gisteren ook op een deftig uur naar bed gegaan. :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds wel goed  :Smile:  Wiskunde herkansing ging naar mijn idee wel redelijk, oke niet top, maar zeker wel beter dan die 2,7 die ik eerder had  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Kreeg op de terugweg wel een gezellige hagelbui op mn hoofd én iemand heeft 10 euro uit mn zak gejat, maar goed liever dat dan dat ze mij iets doen  :Smile:  (vond die vent al iets té overdreven tegen me aanlopen, merkte thuis dus dat dat geld wegwas dus ja)

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij... 

Afwezig, niet in contact met het heden. Het gesprek met de huisarts van vrijdag blijft spoken. Weet ook niet goed wat ik peute zou moeten mailen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Bij mijn paps waren de andere waardevolle dingen te zwaar en wij hadden nog geen digicam en onze camera's lagen op dat moment ook ergens anders... Beide keren wel vergoeding gekregen, toch een voordeel als je in een klantenbestand staat en veel foto's maakt... Ik voel me nog steeds veilig gelukkig  :Smile: 
Ja ik heb de trein net gehaald  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je wiskunde voldoende hebt gemaakt! Wel een beetje jammer van de hagelbui en beetje raar dat zo'n kerel zomaar geld uit je zak haalt, maarja inderdaad beter dan dat hij ergere dingen doet!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je weer wat beter en uitgeruster voelt! 

@ Petra,
Vervelend dat het gesprek met je huisarts zo blijft malen  :Frown:  Misschien dat je dat aan je peute kan mailen? Hoop dat je je snel weer in het heden voelt.. Veel succes en sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij.. supergeweldig totdat het avond werd...
Vanochtend met mijn beste vriendin lekker naar de Smelt geweest. Een uur lang baantjes, een uur gezwommen/kruidenbad/golfslag/stroomversnelling en toen 2 uur in de naaktsauna ontspannen en natuurlijk veel bijgekletst. Thuisgekomen wwas er niks gedaan, dus kon lekker was opruimen, wasmachine aandoen, was opruimen en boodschappen doen. Papa ging op verjaardag en mn broertje ging fitnessen, was ik radar aan het kijken kwam mijn broertje thuis pissed off kijkend en al. Bleek zijn tas weg te zijn, had hij samen met een medewerker overal gekeken maar was zijn tas nergens, er lag wel een andere tas dus ik zo van 'hebben jullie daarin gekeken naar een idkaart ofzo zodat je diegene kan bellen' maar daar hadden ze het fatsoen voor om dat niet zomaar te doen, dus ik zo van 'ze hebben ook kluisjes doe je spullen daar dan ook in!' om bijna een mep van mijn broertje te krijgen  :Confused:  Papa kwam thuis, dus had het aan papa verteld, die ging naar mijn douchende broertje en is naar de sportschool gegaan, tas was terecht en alles zat er nog in. Ze waren er al gelijk bang dat we morgen niet meer komen trainen... Papa zei precies hetzelfde en op dezelfde manier tegen mijn broertje als ik al had gezegd, maar nu kwam het 'totaal anders over' ??? Ik ben er zat van steeds alles te moeten doen en elke keer de woede van anderen over mij heen te krijgen... ben nu alweer toe aan een nieuw dagje de Smelt...  :Confused:

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me belabbert, tocjh maar aan het werk omdat er bepaalde zaken geregeld moeten worden. Klant is koning namelijk. Mijn hele kop zit vol en heb het steen koud bij 22.5 graden.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
Ja de klant is koning, maar als je je hoofd er niet bij kan houden en je je zo belabberd voelt is het misschien toch beter om uit te zieken... In elk geval veel succes!

Vandaag voel ik mij... uitgeslapen, maar niet rustiger  :Frown: 
Over een uurtje komt mijn beste vriend hopelijk voel ik me na het bijpraten rustiger... dan vanavond eten koken en fitnessen...

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk kom je snel tot rust Luuss!! Ik duim voor je!

Ronald, veel beterschap!!

Ik voel me .... moe,moe,moe en onrustig vanbinnen ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, 
ik hoop voor jou ook dat je snel tot rust komt! Hopelijk helpt het tijd met je vriend doorbrengen daarbij  :Wink: 

Ik heb net gezellig bijgekletst met mijn beste vriend. Is echt fijn om dingen met iemand te bespreken en te relativeren die je al 19 jaar kent en die altijd eerlijk is..me love him! Mijn broertje belde dat hij niet thuis komt eten, heb daarop mijn paps gebeld dus we gaan iets anders eten. Mijn broertje heeft een advies gekregen voor opleiding ed. Ik voel me iets rustiger, maar nog niet helemaal in evenwicht... en zie een beetje op tegen trainen omdat ik momenteel weer erge last van mijn rug heb...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Beterschap!

@ Luuss,

Heerlijk he ff met een goede vriend gezellig bijkletsen! Hoop dat je niet al te last krijgt van je rug, als je nog gaat tenminste! Als het echt heel erg wordt lijkt me dat niet zo'n goed plan..

@ Ag,

Hoop dat jij je binnenkort iets minder moe voelt! Ik ken het gevoel, en soms lijkt het echt eindeloos!  :Frown: 

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, vanmorgen 2x gevallen omdat alles gewoon ijs was, brug stond open en wilde niet meer dicht, kwam te laat op school. Kreeg gelukkig een accoordje anders had ik me morgen om 8 uur 's morgens moeten melden! Verder werdt me gister verteld dat ik terug naar de winkel zou moeten omdat ik op zoek naar een krultang was, en die zouden ze vandaag weer hebben, ga ik daarheen (in de stromende regen) hadden ze ze alsnog niet!! Grr zeg dan gewoon: We weten niet zeker of we ze binnenkrijgen, dus misschien is het handig om eerst ff te bellen, neuh zeggen ze: 100% zeker dat we ze morgen weer hebben dus kom morgen maar terug. Goed beetje pissig, nu krijgen ze ze zogenaamd donderdag weer, dus ga donderdag wel even bellen, en dan houden ze dr maar een vast voor me :Smile:  Maar goed ondanks dat alles wel een rustig dagje op school gehad, wel een behoorlijk lange, morgen weer een lange schooldag voor de boeg (tien over 9 tot tien over 4) maar daarintegen donderdag tien over 12 uit  :Smile:  Dus zit met smart te wachten totdat het donderdag is!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Nou jou dag verliep niet op rolletjes zeg.... ja stom heh dat zo'n brug open blijft door de vrieskou! Hebben we hier in t noorden ook al last van  :Confused:  Gelukkig loopt daar wel een fietsbrug over, maar auto's kunnen geen kant op...
Balen dat ze de krultang niet hadden en je voor niks door de regen moest  :Frown:  
Op http://www.consumentenbedrog.be/index2.php las ik dat je een tegoedbon kan vragen als een product er niet is en dat ze je die dan tegen de prijs (aanbieding of niet) moeten leveren mits het product niet uit handel is genomen, weet niet eens hoe ik erop kwam, maar staan allemaal handige weetjes en tips op met oog op koopjes, reclame en allerhande verkooptrucs.

Ja was echt ff gezellig gister bijpraten met mijn beste vriendin en vandaag met mijn beste vriend!
Ik ben wel met mijn paps heen gegaan, maar zag er wel tegenop... Mijn personal trainer Tom (leuke jongen hoor!) heeft samen met mij een plan opgesteld voor mijn rug te trainen en alles voorgedaan en uitgelegd. Hij begeleide me echt goed. Ik heb wel vaker gefitnessd maar zonder begeleiding en fanatiek als ik ben liep dat altijd af op 2 dagen plat liggen en dat gebeurd mij nu dus niet. Hij keek echt hoe ik het deed en of ik zwaarder of lichter aan kon en als ik te snel en te veel wou remde hij me af en zei hij ook waarom, dikke prima dus! Mijn paps kreeg zijn eigen plan en trainer, maar hij stopte met zijn laatste oefening omdat het verzuurd aanvoelde, dus was mn paps n beetje teleurgesteld... achja zaterdag in de herkansing! Voor zover ik nu kan oordelen denk ik dat de oefeningen mij meer gaan helpen met mijn pijn dan alles wat ik bij de fysio ooit moest doen, dus dat is in elk geval positief! Nu lekker mijn bedje opzoeken, maar wou dit toch even delen  :Smile:  Me feels great!

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... goed  :Smile: 
Ik kon gister eerst niet in slaap komen, omdat er nog zoveel rond spookte in mijn hoofd, dus dat bedje opzoeken werd pas 2 uur...maar ik heb lekker geslapen vannacht en vandaag heb ik minder last van mijn rug en behalve in mijn schouderspieren (trapezius) heb ik geen spierpijn  :Smile:  Mn vogel vliegt (nouja is er uit), de zon schijnt en ik ga vanavond gezellig huisje kijken en eten bij een vriend. 
Ik hoop dat de dag zo goed blijft voelen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me ook helemaal goed!!
Behoorlijk lange dag achter de boeg gehad (van tien over 9 tot tien over 4) Zag het ook helemaal niet meer zitten om half 3 :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar toch volgehouden, en nu weer lekker thuis met het vooruitzicht op een héérlijk rustig weekendje! (morgen om tien over 12 vrij, vrijdag van half 12 tot 2 les dan weekend, heerlijk!)

----------


## Ronald68

@Luuss, Ik heb je raad onbewust opgevolgt en ben gisteren om half 11 naar huis gegaan. Ben nu druk bezig net uitzieken.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Beterschap!!

----------


## Ronald68

@Sylvia,

Thanx heb ik hard nodig lig nog steeds in bed en dat is slecht voor mn rug!
Maar ik ben niet de enige die ziek is. Lois, Jarno en Jolanda ook. Alleen Enrico is naar school!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Verstandig dat je besloten hebt naar huis te gaan om uit te zieken...
Beterschap voor jullie allemaal! Ik hoop dat t snel overgaat!

Vandaag voel ik me.. moe en geschaafd en blauw...
Gister bij een vriend gegeten. Hij had lekkere pasta met salade gemaakt en gezellig gekletst en beetje gitaar gepingeld... Onderweg naar huis kreeg ik een klapband waardoor ik hard op mijn muil ging en gleed nog ff door door de gladheid, dus fiets maar op t station in Groningen gezet en de taxi maar genomen, want laatste bus/trein was al geweest... 
Mijn halve lichaam is blauw en pijnlijk na de valpartij en mijn knieen zijn geschaafd... dikke pret  :Confused:  vandaag maar even niks doen ipv alle dingen die ik wou doen... en kijken of mn paps vanavond de fiets wil ophalen met de auto zodat ik em morgen ofzo kan maken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Gossie, hele ziekenboeg bij jullie! Enrico heeft dan blijkbaar een goed afweersysteem, mja als iedereen al ziek is zal het niet lang duren totdat hij ook volgt. Wordt dus gezellig met zn alle op bed, beterschap voor jullie allemaal!

Vandaag voel ik mij, heerlijk uitgerust, wat kan ik toch genieten van zo'n middagje vrij! :Smile:  Morgen lekker uitslapen en dan heerlijk het weekend in!

----------


## dotito

vandaag gaat het me helemaal niet af :Frown:  voel me mentaal vermoeid en mijne rug doet verschrikkelijk pijn.

----------


## joshuatree

vandaag voel ik me als 
een nietsnut en echt alleen,

----------


## Ronald68

Ik knap al weer wat op. gelukkig, maar nog steedsniet aan het werk

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, fijn dat je je uitgerust voelt  :Smile:  Hopelijk krijg je ok een leuk rustig weekend!

@ Dotito, vervelend dat je je mentaal moe voelt en zo'n pijn hebt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je kan uitrusten zodat je je weer wat beter voelt!

@ Joshuatree, jammer dat je je zo voelt  :Frown:  Is er niet iemand waar je even mee kan praten of iets wat je kan doen ter afleiding (sport, muziek ofzo)?

@ Ronald, fijn dat je weer een beetje opknapt en verstandig dat je niet gelijk gaat werken, dan lig je volgende week ook niet in de lappenmand  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me... pijnlijk...
Het lijkt wel of ik vandaag meer pijn heb dan gister, dus heb maar even een ibuprofen genomen in de hoop dat dat werkt... als het goed is gaan we vandaag mn fiets ophalen... en ik hoop dat ik morgen kan fitnessen...

----------


## smoothy

vandaag voel ik me echt bang en gespannen en heel erg klote (sorry voor dit woord)
ik moet twee weken opgenomen worden omdat ik moet overstappen naar een ander antidepr en vandaag heb ik ingestemd maar ben nu vresselijk bang en weet niet of ik daar goed aan doe

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me.....heel heel moe,gisteren teveel gedaan denk ik.
Voel me de laaste tijd ook heel prikkelbaar,denk dat het van mijn rugpijn voort komt.Op d'n duur word een mens er krikkel van.

@Smoothy,Ja meiske dat is niet leuk dat ge moet worden opgenomen he! Maar als ge denkt dat dat beste is moet ge dat doen.Dat ge gespannen zijt in zo'n situatie dat is normaal he.
Langs de ene kant is het soms nog beter dat ge u eigen laat opvolgen in de kliniek,oké is niet leuk maar als er dan iets is ben je in goede handen.
Hoop echt voor u dat ge u vlug weer wat beter voelt.

Beste,en geef alles een beetje tijd.

Groetjes,D :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Smoothy,

Ik snap dat je bang bent, alleen denk ik dat het vast wel goed komt!! Misschien kom je er wel veel beter uit dan dat je je nu voelt!

@ Do,

Beterschap, rugpijn is idd heel vervelend!

Vandaag voel ik me, eigenlijk best wel nutteloos:P Dr is niet veel te doen, net naar de opendag van de hogeschool van Amsterdam geweest, dat was in 1 woord gewoon saai, ben er met niet veel meer info terug van gekomen, maar ga me daar wel laten inschrijven, omdat ik al behoorlijk wat meeloopdagen en info al weet. Inschrijven moet dus via studielink, ligt die site er tot 8 febr uit!! Grr. Nja nu kijken wat er nog valt te doen..

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,bedankt :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Veel beterschap voor Aggie! En veel sterkte! 

Knuff,
mij

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vandaag voel ik me zo duf als een ............... ik heb geen idee wat een ieders gebruik is. Bij ons zeggen ze zo duf als een konijn. Slecht geslapen en dat merk ik vandaag, nu ik moet werken en het voor geen meter op schiet.

----------


## Sylvia93

pff ik voelde me goed tótdat ik thuis kwam...

Bleek er nog een 'persoon' op een of ander profiel met mij bevriend te zijn, een profiel wat ik al ruim 3 jaar heb, en niks meer mee doe, en een persoon die ik uit mn leven probeer te bannen. Ziet mn vriend dat, en terwijl ik dus op school zat heel verhaal waarin ie al een conclusie trekt dat ik opeens weer contact met m wil etc etc. (Komop, 3 jaar oud, toen was er nog niets gebeurd met die persoon, en later ben ik het gewoon vergeten ómdat ik daar nooit opzit) en nu voelk me best wel k*t omdat híj nu boos op mij is en met een rotgevoel naar een crematie is gegaan, terwijl ik doelloos hier zit en t dolgraag wil uitpraten. Pff waarom smste ie me gewoon niet om verhaal te vragen ipv meteen een conclusie te trekken..:S Doet pijn :Frown: 
(En op mn ik probeer uit te leggen wat er aan de hand is sms reageerd ie ookal niet, mja misschien komt dat omdat ie naar een crematie is, en anders issie gewoon kwaad op me ofso, ik heb echt geen idee meer )

----------


## Agnes574

Och meissie toch...misverstanden hé...
Geef het even de tijd; hij zal wel bijdraaien (ik heb ook al zulke dingen ervaren..)

Sterkte Syll,
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me moemoemoemoemoeeeeeeeeee.......
Vorige week een buikgriepje gehad;wss zit dat nog een beetje in mijn lijf??
Morgen blokkade en dan rusten, zal me dan hopelijk snel wat beter voelen!

Knuffel iedereen, Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Thanks  :Smile:  Hoop het wel ja, mja het moet gewoon goed uitgepraat worden nu, en ik voel me er ook gewoon rot over, ik snap echt wel dat ie er zo over denkt, maar had gewoon liever gehad dat hij me even gesmst had, voordat hij er meteen een conclusie over zou trekken :Frown:  met dingen zoals: Ik ben zeer teleurgesteld in je etc etc.. Pff enk wil het gewoon uitpraten, en ík weet dat als hij boos op me is hij me gewoon het liefst een tijdje wilt ontlopen, en ik heb hem 2 uur geleden al met uitleg gesmst, maar nog steeds niks terug, en dan ga ik dus denken: Sja ontloopt hij me nu gewoon weer, of heeft hij gewoon echt zn telefoon uitstaan wegens die crematie etc etc. Zie hem vanavond weer, maar wil het gewoon het liefst zo snel mogelijk uitgepraat hebben, het liefst nog vóórdat ik m zie vanavond...

Enne Ag, jij heel veel succes morgen met de blokkade, hoop echt dat het gaat helpen voor je, en dat je je snel weer wat beter gaat voelen!

Dikke knuff xx

----------


## Sylvia93

pff, tis weer goed, hij belde me net  :Smile:  Ben me wel wezenloos geschrokken, ik had denk ik het idee dat hij té boos op me was, omdat zn berichten zo kortaf en kattig overkwamen, maar hij zei dat hij gewoon wegmoest, en daarom zo kortaf schreef. Hehe en dan loop ik te janken als klein kind :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar goed, lucht wel op :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

@Syll,
Ben blij voor je meid!!

Ik wil de slaap voelen komen maar lukt weer niet natuurlijk,terwijl ik het zo nodig heb grrrrr ...morgen 7u opstaan om naar ziekenhuis te gaan voor (hopelijk de goede deze keer) zenuwwortelblokkade...zal morgenmiddag en avond wel paraplu zijn vrees ik ... ik wil NU slapen!!

Knuffel Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voelde ik mij... erg actief, maar ik moet mijn bedje maar eens op gaan zoeken, want het is laat en ik wil/heb morgen ook weer genoeg te doen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Succes vandaag!! 
Vandaag voel ik me eigenlijk helemaal niet zo lekker, de welbekende last van mn blaas (als het maar niet wéér op blaasontsteking uitloopt :Frown: ) en ik voel me heel slapjes en ontzettend moe, en dan heb ik precies vandaag zo'n lange dag van tien over 9 tot half 4..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Smoothy,
Heel veel sterkte! Ik hoop dat je er beter uitkomt!

@ Dotito,
Ik hoop dat je minder prikkelbaar voelt en minder pijn hebt! Veel sterkte!

@ Syl,
Ja open dagen stellen soms niks voor, meestal krijg je op een andere manier meer informatie, maar je kan in elk geval even rondkijken  :Wink: 
Voelt ook niet leuk als iemand boos op je is, terwijl het eigenlijk niks voorstelt, maar kan me voorstellen dat mede door de crematie hij even 'af' was en het even verkeerd viel, maar gelukkig hebben julile het weer uitgepraat!
Ik hoop dat je geen blaasonsteking krijgt en dat je deze lange dag een beetje goed doorkomt! Heel veel succes!

@ Kakel, 
Ik hoop dat je je minder duf als een konijn voelt en beter hebt geslapen!

@ Agnes, 
Heel veel succes vandaag! Ik hoop met je mee dat dit keer de goede zenuwwortelblokkade geplaatst wordt en wel gaat helpen! Hopelijk kan je vanmiddag/avond wel lekker in slaap vallen! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Ik voel me vandaag... goed  :Smile:  
Druk weekend gehad, sporten gaf me een enorme boost, mn knien zijn nog blauw en pijnlijk maar dat weerhield mij niet mijn beenspieroefening te doen, ik heb nu al weer zin in morgen sporten, want ik kan alle energie wel gebruiken! 
Mijn vogeltje is er nu lekker uit, ging zich gelijk badderen in ranja (ja t is een idioot) en zit nu bij mij. Zometeen weer verder met opruimen in ons dikke bende huis, misschien met mijn broertje even ordners/dozen halen zodat er meer netjes opgeborgen kan worden en evt lak kopen zodat ik de zolder kan afmaken en het daar weer netjes wordt... genoeg te doen dus  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me doodmoe...vanmorgen ziekenhuis ,weinig geslapen..dus ik kruip nu lekker mijn bedje in!  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Sterkte!!

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, heb trouwens deze dag wel overleefd :Smile:  Mn vriendin was ookal ziek, dus zal wel weer heersen denk ik.. En sja idd, maar het bleek achteraf tegenover mij zegmaar te kattig geklonken te hebben omdat hij in tijdnood zat, daardoor leek het heel kortaf en dattie me niet meer wilde spreken/zien etc. Heb later wel zo'n 200 excusen van m gekregen, hij had zelf al het idee dat het om een foutje ging, maar via msn komt alles natuurlijk heel anders over dan in real life. Mja door dit foutje ben ik me wel gaan realiseren hoeveel hij voor me betekend, en dat is blijkbaar heel veel, wantk liep al best te snikken dattie me belde, haha klinkt allemaal weer zo lekker sneu, maar ben echt zo'n emotiemens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Haha ik vind je vogeltje trouwens helemaal geweldig hoor, badderen in ranje :Big Grin:  Krijg meteen weer een big smile :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Voel me vandaag ook HEEL HEEL moe,ook slecht geslapen.En heb ook al een paar dagen last van mijn rechterbeen.Is precies of ze steken daar met een priem in. :Frown: 

@Agnes,Beste he! zal aan u denken. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Beterschap!! Ik heb momenteel ook veel last van het moe zijn, helaas... Weet je zelf trouwens waar die pijn in je rechterbeen vandaan komt?

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,Bedankt :Wink: 

Ja dat komt jammer genoeg voort van mijn hernia,heb daar meestal last van als ik slecht heb geslapen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Oh, dat is rot zeg! Hoop dat je vannacht wel wat beter slaapt!

----------


## Ronald68

Griepje is helemaal over gelukkig. Maar de knie nog steeds niet. Vandaag weer voor het eerst gefietst, maar dat was geen succes.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha fietsen met die sneeuw nu weer, lol idd geen succes.
Pff en ik moet er straks ook doorheen, en de laatste keer dat er zoveel sneeuw lag ben ik 2 keer gevallen, bah ik heb het gehad met die sneeuw!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je gister toen je thuiskwam kon slapen!

@ Syl,
Ja zulke misstanden kunnen voorkomen... Er is niks mis met een emotioneel persoon te zijn hoor  :Wink:  
Ben blij dat je weer vrolijk werd van mijn rare vogeltje  :Wink: 
Hopelijk kom je vandaag heen en weer door de sneeuw zonder te vallen!

@ Dotito,
Vervelend dat je slecht geslapen hebt en daardoor zo moe bent en een pijnlijk gevoel in je been krijgt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je vlug lekker kan slapen zodat de moeheid en de pijn wat afnemen!

@ Ronald, 
Fijn dat je weer helemaal hersteld bent van je griepje  :Smile:  Zijn de overige gezinsleden inmiddels ook weer hersteld? Wel jammer dat je knie nog steeds niet over is en je niet lekker even kan fietsen  :Frown: 

Vandaag voel ik me... dwarrelig (om maar even bij de sneeuw te blijven  :Wink: ) en enigzinds gefrustreerd...
Gister was mn vogeltje eruit, dus kon niet zoveel doen, want anders crasht hij, ik heb mijn concertkaartjes ed in een boek geplakt, nieuwe administratie in mn map gedaan, recepten in een boek geplakt en kwam tot de ontdekking dat door de lekkerij een deel van mijn nog niet ingeplakte foto's inclusief bijbehorende negatieven naar de maan zijn en probeerde te reden wat er te redden viel :Frown:  Ik kreeg mijn broertje pas om 3 uur van bed, ik had het al 3x eerder geprobeerd zodat we even naar t dorp konden, maar dat zat er dus niet in en toen hij eenmaal wakker was ging hij gelijk weer playstationnen totdat het eten op tafel stond om daarna naar 'mijn broertje' te gaan  :Confused:  Ikheb verder eten gekookt en mini beetje opgeruimd...
Vandaag mezelf maar eens onder de douche gegooid, was gedaan en geprobeerd met mijn broertje te praten... conclusie is dat hij niks wil doe, voornamelijk alles wat niet met japanse dingen en playstationnen te maken heeft onbelangrijk vind, liever in een vuilnisbelt woont en het maar ontzettend dom van mij vind dat ik toen ik niet hier woonde wel het huishouden deed omdat mijn paps anders in zou storten (die werkte voornamelijk 60 upw en in vakanties sliep hij grotendeels) en mijn broertje is een luie donder van de eerste plank die als hij niet naar school moet slaapt en playstationed! Ben blij dat hij naar het dorp is om mappen op te halen en naar CGT is, want anders was ik weggegaan!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Jaa, ben er weer heel doorheen gekomen, vind het wel afschuwelijk hoor! Ik heb helemaal niks met sneeuw.

En sja, het verhaal van je broertje, ik ken die frustratie, mijn zus is precies hetzelfde, alleen ipv een playstation heeft zij het met tv/dvd kijken! Er zou toch eens een oplossing moeten komen voor zulke luie donders!! (Heb zelf ookal vanalles geprobeerd :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## joshuatree

Vandaag ging het wel...alleen nu ik weer in bed lig is het weer goed klote.... 
Bah wat een leven......Ik heb in mijn vorige leven vast en zeker verschrikkelijke dingen gedaan.....

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me heel goed ondanks de drukte op het werk en mijn l knie buiten beschouwing gelaten. Dinsdag de 25e mag ik naar het ziekenhuis. Eerst op de foto en dan naar de orthopeed. Maar eens kijken of het mes er in gaat. Eigenlijk hoop ik van wel.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je heel heen en weer bent gekomen  :Smile:  
Ik vind sneeuwe even wel leuk, kids die sleetjerijden en tik vind het leuk om sneeuwpoppen te maken maar t sneeuw hier is daar niet geschikt voor dus t mag wel weer weg van mij...
Sjah was er maar een goede oplossing om de luie donders te motiveren om iets anders te doen in huis dan zittend op de bank tv/dvd te kijken of t playstationnen... wie o wie heeft voor ons een idee???

@ Joshuatree,
Jammer dat een redelijk goede dag eindigd in het onrustig in bed liggen  :Frown:  Op het moment dat je je onrustig of klote voelt kan je iets gaan doen wat je leuk vind of waar je afleiding in vind... Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat het goed gaat ondanks de drukte op je werk  :Smile:  Ik hoop voor je dat je de 25ste uitslag krijgt over wat er met je knie is en er een goede oplossing voor krijgt! Heel veel strkte en neem wel je rust heh?!

Vandaag voel ik me... iets rustiger...
Gister heerlijk gesport. Het kassameisje van de c1000 waar we altijd bij afrekenen was ook aan het trainen dus met haar gekletst tijdens de cardio  :Smile:  Lekker mijn oefeningen gedaan en ik heb er nog een rugoefening bij gevraagd... ik voel vandaag op een niet pijnlijke manier dat ik gister hard gewerkt heb en kon ook lekker slapen  :Smile:  Vandaag onze eigenwijze vogel er weer uitgelaten, afwasmachine gedaan en chocolade-amandelcake gebakken. Zo even doekje over de tafels/stoelen/bank halen en stofzuigen en dan lekker douchen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd, wíe heeft voor ons de gouden tip!?

Vandaag weer een heerlijk middagje vrij gehad  :Smile:  Love it! Even wezen shoppen, daarna lekker thuis samen op de bank gehangen :Smile:  Dus mijn dag kan niet meer stuk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Morgen nog een kort dagje van half 12 tot 2 en dan weekend!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Lekker dat je even een middagje vrij had  :Smile:  Hopelijk valt de dag van vandaag ook mee en kan je lekker weekend vieren!

Vandaag voel ik me... een beetje stijfjes dus wil gaan zwemmen, maar niemand wil/kan met mij mee  :Frown:  
Ik was woensdag helemaal in de stress want ik was een ring kwijt, maar heb em gisteravond gelukkig terug gevonden  :Smile:  
Ik heb behalve eten gemaakt gister niks meer gedaan, dus moet zo maar even een was draaien en gaan schoonmaken...

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me héérlijk uitgeslapen!  :Smile: 
Straks een lesje nederlands en een blokuur engels en dan weekend vieren!
Enige nadeel van een ochtend vrij zijn, is dat er echt niks aan is op tv, alleen maar kleuterprogramma's (sja en dan zit je dus om 11 uur 's morgens Musti te kijken  :Confused: )

@ Luuss,

Haha rond dezelfde tijd gepost! De dag gaat tot nu toe nog goed ja!
Jammer dat niemand met je mee wilt/kan zwemmen... :Frown: 
Gelukkig dat je je ring weer teruggevonden hebt! Als ik zoiets kwijt raak zie ik m nooit meer terug :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je heerlijk hebt uitgeslapen  :Smile: 
Ja 's ochtends is er niks op de tv, eigenlijk vind ik vrijwel nooit dat er iets op tv is, tenzij er op zaterdag iets als ice age, happy feet ofzo wordt uitgezonden  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ghehe ja meestal als ik sierraden kwijt ben ben ik ze ook echt kwijt! Reden dat ik nooit steekoorbellen, armbanden, horloges of enkelbandjes draag want die ben ik binnen no time kwijt en ben ook al 3x eerder een ring kwijtgeraakt omdat die van mn vinger gleed (in zee, in t zwembad enzo)  :Confused:  Daarom ben ik ook super blij dat ik dit keer mijn ring wel terugvond!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dat probleem niet meer dat er s'morgens niets op tv is; 
-ten eerste slaap ik altijd tot de middag  :Wink: 
-ten tweede; sinds we digitale tv hebben en een digicorder kan ik vanalles opnemen,dus kijkplezier genoeg  :Smile: .

Luuss, goed dat je je ring hebt teruggevonden!!
ik ben ooit 's één oorbel (goud) kwijtgeraakt en was daar weken van van slag (ze waren me zeer dierbaar ...); deze zomer hoop ik,aan de hand van de overblijvende,een nieuwe te laten maken!
Ik verlies gelukkig verder nooit iets van sieraden (teenringen,enkelbandjes,armbanden,kettingen,ringe n,oorbellen...).
Sinds kort draag ik zelfs weer een horloge als ik buiten ga...jarenlang gsm gebruikt als horloge  :Wink: .

Syll, geniet van je weekeind!

Ik voel me nog steeds érg moe en futloos,maar ik blijf optimistisch en maak er het beste van!

Alle anderen; fijn weekeind en happy valentine  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja alleen die films die zaterdags komen zijn leuk ja  :Smile:  Morgen krijg je geloof ik the Shaggy Dog, ook wel benieuwd naar, dus ga die denk ik wel kijken, verder kijk ik ook bijna nooit tv.
Enkel zondags Gênante ziektes (interressant, en zo leer je weer wat bij voor MC :Smile: ) en soms maandags Gevangen en Gevaarlijk (Geweldig al die aso gevangenen) en meestal wel dinsdags De meest schokkende vliegtuigrampen (ofsoiets, die reconstructies vind ik erg interessant) Keek vroeger ook altijd het programma tienermoeders (dat hele onderwerp vind ik zegmaar interessant, hoe ze dat aanpakken etc, soms wel afschuwelijk om te zien hoe die kids met hun baby omgaan) alleen helaas is dat programma er niet meer..

Verder voor jullie allemaal: Geniet van het weekend! (enne happy Valentine idd :Stick Out Tongue:  als we Ag toch niet hadden!)

@ Ag,

Beterschap! Hoop dat je je snel weer wat beter gaat voelen!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed,heb me al slechter gevoeld.
Heb alleen de laaste tijd niet zo veel nodig om mentaal van slag te zijn.Daar had ik een paar jaar geleden minder last van.

@Agnes,leuk he zo'n digicorder is zo handig dat je het even op pauze kan zetten.Of dat je de reclame kan doorspoelen,zou het niet meer kunnen missen.

fijn weekend toegewenst, :Wink: 

@sylvia,dat programma tienermoeders dat is nu terug op tv,maar ik weet niet op welke post. :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Echt waar?? Oh, als het je te binnen schiet wanneer en op welke zender hoor ik het graag :Smile:  Zal ondertussen zelf ook weer de tvkrant doorspitten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me goed. Ik heb echt het weekend gevoel!!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Blegh, vandaag voel ik me echt bagger :Frown:  Mn moeder heeft me weer eens aangestoken.
Hele nacht niet geslapen, keelpijn,hoofdpijn,buikpijn, misselijk etc etc. Opstaan gaat al niet, want dan voelt mn hoofd aan alsof ie gaat barsten. Pff gaat een lekker weekendje bed worden :Frown:

----------


## joshuatree

vandaag voel ik me weer eens.....echt belabberd...
heb weer zitten huilen als een klein kind...
nu heb ik barstende koppijn....
ga maar even in bed liggen....hopend dat het beter word

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Joshuatree,

Dan kunnen we elkaar een hand geven, voel mezelf ook hondsberoerd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Beterschap!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me nog steeds goed. Gisteren geschaatst en niet op mijn plaat gegaan. Dus wordt vervolgt vanmiddag!

@ Silvia en Joshuatree,

Beterschap beide. Lekker uitzieken doet wonderen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Thanks  :Smile:  Voel me nog steeds beroerd, en uitzieken kan ik gewoon niet :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben zo'n type die niet stil kan zitten. En maandag op school heb ik een belangrijke toets, en dinsdag een belangrijk gesprek ivm vervolgopleiding, schiet op zo.. Hoop dat ik morgen wat beter ben, al betwijfel ik dat  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

> Ik voel me nog steeds goed. Gisteren geschaatst en niet op mijn plaat gegaan. Dus wordt vervolgt vanmiddag!


Zoals beloofd het vervolg. Nou wel op mijn plaat gegaan vandaag maar de kwaliteit van het ijs is ook behoorlijk slecht hoor en ik heb er niets aan over gehouden.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Nah gelukkig heb je er niks aan over gehouden! Ben dit winterweer eigenlijk wel heel erg zat  :Frown: .

Ben overigens nog steeds ziek, terwijl ik morgen een belangrijke toets heb en echt naar school moet, wordt het echt douwen, pfoeh ga merken hoe het bevalt, anders maar na de toets richting huis gaan :s

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Zo'n digicorder is wel handig  :Wink:  Ik sluit soms mn pc beeld op de tv aan om dingen in de herhaling te kijken, geluid zit zowiezo op de stereo... 
Handig dat je bijna nooit sierraden kwijt raakt.  :Smile:  Wel jammer van je gouden oorbel  :Frown:  Waar ga je een nieuwe laten maken? 
Hopelijk voel je je gauw weer wat beter! Goed dat je positief blijft  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Beterschap! Hopelijk lukt het je vandaag om de toets te maken en gaat het gesprek morgen een beetje goed! Heel veel succes!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je wat beter voelt... wel vervelend dat je snel mentaal van slag raakt momenteel  :Frown:  

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je echt het weekend gevoel had! Leuk dat je bent wezen schaatsen en gelukkig heb je niks over gehouden van de val  :Smile:  Ik hoop voor je dat deze werkweek wat rustiger wordt...

@ Joshuatree,
Vervelend dat je je zo belabberd voelt  :Frown:  Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels beter! 

Vandaag voel ik me... goed  :Smile: 
Afgelopen week en weekend druk geweest, gister was even een braake rustdag  :Smile:

----------


## bar761

mag ik ook aan deze site mee doen?
herken een aan tal mensen die ik ook in het AD forum heb gezien.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Luus,

Vandaag ben ik zeker tot 11 uur onder de pannen. Na het werk even eten fisio trainen geven en een vergaderingetje. Het gaat de hele week zo door incl komend weekeinde. Ik heb er nu al geen zin meer in.....

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me...lastig,gisteren voelde ik me nogtans goed.Heb vandaag ook meer rugpijn, ga vandaag wat rustig aan. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ bvanmarle,
Je mag aan elk onderwerp of elke site hier meedoen als je iets kwijt wilt, tips hebt, iets wilt vragen of ervaring wil delen!  :Wink:  Op dit topic (of site) kan je aangeven hoe je je voelt als je wilt en anders reageren op hoe anderen zich voelen.

@ Ronald,
Jammer dat je zo'n drukke week en druk weekend krijgt  :Frown:  Ik wens je heel veel energie toe, dat kan je wel gebruiken!

@ Dotito,
Hopelijk met wat rust voel je je minder lastig en heb je minder rugpijn! Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## buukje

vandaag voel ik mij uitgerust
ik heb 5 dagen vrij gehad van het werk
en heb de slaap ingehaald met dormicum
ik begin vandaag met valdoxan
ik zit letterlijk en figuurlijk in een rotsituatie
heb vorige maand mijn beide ouders verloren
(natuurlijke dood)
dat was mijn thuishaven en dat valt in een keer weg
op het werk houden ze geen rekening met je
krijg geen aangepast werk en moet met de rest meedraaien
als ik thuiskom ben ik kapot en toch kan ik niet slapen
heeft iemand een suggestie (bv met de bedrijfsarts praten)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Buukje,

Gecondoleerd  :Frown:  Vreselijk om in zo'n korte tijd je beide ouders te moeten verliezen en daar dan geen begrip voor te krijgen van je werk  :Frown:  
Ik zou zeker met de bedrijfsarts gaan praten en eventueel kan je huisarts of andere behandelaar (waar je dormicum en valdoxan van hebt gekregen) jou daarbij helpen!
Ik hoop dat je je rust krijgt, dat de situatie op het werk beter wordt en dat je het verlies een plekje kan geven.
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Buukje,

Ben het helemaal eens met Luuss! Gewoon proberen! Echt niet normaal dat ze daar tegenwoordig geen rekening mee houden..

Nogmaals gecondoleerd, hoop dat je deze vervelende periode snel kunt afsluiten, al zal de pijn van het verliezen van de ouders blijven natuurlijk :Frown: 


Vandaag voel ik mij nog steeds beroerd, vanmorgen naar school gegaan omdat ik een toets had, die gemaakt 1 lesje meegepikt, ging niet terug naar huis gegaan. Nu kom ik er opeens achter dat de toets van vrijdag lekker verplaatst is naar morgen (1(!!) avond vantevoren, echt niet normaal). Maar goed, ga morgen dus ook niet naar school, toets komt wel, eerst maar ns beter worden  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

beroerd, wat problemen op het werk.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Sterkte! Problemen op het werk is nooit leuk!

Ik voel me nog steeds letterlijk beroerd, vannacht van ongeveer 2 tot 6 geslapen, dus ik ben in 1 woord af, maar door het snotteren/hoofdpijn/hoesten kan ik gewoon niet slapen. Pff enk wil zo graag naar school :Frown:  Nu mis ik weer allerlei lessen (Hehe gelukkig zijn de helft van de leraren ook ziek, dus dat scheelt  :Smile: )

----------


## dotito

@Buukje,innige deelneming,sterkte he!

----------


## Petra717

@ Buukje, gecondoleerd met je verlies van je beide ouders. Sluit mij bij de woorden van Luuss aan. Take care, hoop dat je vannacht weer wat kunt slapen. 

@ Ronald, hoop dat de problemen op werk niet te veel aan je vreten. Sterkte ermee!

@ Sylvia, beterschap! Goed om te lezen dat je nu even voor jezelf kiest. 

Vandaag voel ik mij gebroken... zit weer met hoge koorts thuis op mijn vrije dagen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik hoop dat de toets een beetje goed ging... Hopelijk met wat rust wordt je gauw weer beter! Beterschap!

@ Ronald, 
Ik hoop dat de problemen op je werk snel oplosbaar zullen zijn en dat het niet teveel van jou energie wegneemt! Succes!

@ Petra,
Balen dat je ziek bent op je vrije dagen  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je vannacht je rust kon vinden en lekker hebt geslapen zodat je je wat beter voelt nu... Beterschap!

Vandaag voel ik me... een beetje moe, heb niet echt goed geslapen de laatste paar nachten  :Frown:  Zo huishoudelijke dingen doen, douchen, mijn broertje van bed schoppen zodat hij zijn belofte van 2 maand geleden kan nakomen (hoop ik) en dan vanavond fitnessen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Mn natuurkundetoets ging idd best wel goed  :Smile:  Ben nu nog steeds ziek, maar ga morgen weer proberen om naar school te gaan, ik trek het niet zolang thuis :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

# Syl,
Fijn dat jou toets best wel goed ging  :Smile: 
Ghehe kan me wel voorstellen dat je weer naar school wil, maar ff uitzieken is ook wel eens goed hoor!

Vandaag voel ik mij.... in de wolken!!!
Vanochtend zat er niks in de brievenbus, net zag ik de foldermeneer folders in de brievenbus doen en toen ik ging kijken zat er post van school in. Mijn lerares had al gezegd dat als ik een grote envelop kreeg ik mijn diploma had en als ik een kleine envelop kreeg ik een herkansing moest doen. Het was de grote envelop die ik kreeg!!!
Ik heb mijn 2e MBO opleiding (medische kantoorvaardigheden ookwel medisch secretaresse) gehaald! Medische Terminologie 7.5, Medische Ethiek 9.7, Omgangskunde 8 en Medische Organisatie en Administratie een 9.5  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej! Mijn dag kan niet meer stuk!

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed heb geen pijn das al veel he!Ben daar juist naar park gaan wandelen,heeft me deugd gedaan.

@Luussje proficiat he meid!!met je diploma.Kan je nu werk gaan zoeken in die richting of moet je nog verder studeren?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je geen pijn hebt vandaag  :Big Grin:  Samen met een wandeling in het park lucht dat vast enorm op  :Wink:  
Bedankt  :Smile:  Ik ga nu met mijn 2 diploma's werk zoeken, want ik werd afgelopen jaar afgewezen op het niet hebben van diploma's, maar die heb ik nu dus wel en dan zie ik wel of ik verder ga/wil leren...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,veel succes met de zoektocht naar je nieuw werk. :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

@ Luuss  :Smile: ,van harte proficiat!!!! :Embarrassment:  veel succes voor vinden van werk , dat zal nu wel in orde komen en alles valt in plooi , terug een stap verder in jouw leven ; de aanhouder wint . Een boeketje in gedachten voor jou . 

Liefs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Had het al op hyves gezien, helemaal top meid! Nogmaals gefeliciteerd!
En succes met het vinden van een geschikte baan! Hoop dat het je gaat lukken (Maar nu kunnen ze je iig niet meer afwijzen ivm geen diploma's!!)

Pfoeh nu moet ik nog  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Luuss hoe ben je in godsnaam met die stress omgegaan!!
Als mn moeder de achterstallige allimentatie van mn vader gevangen heeft ga ik zelf beginnen met een acrylopleiding nagelstyliste, dan ga ik voor een deel al voor mezelf beginnen zodat ik wat kan sparen voor mn studie voor de PABO :Smile:  Nou het nog waar zien te maken, althans acryl ga ik wel zo halen, ik vind nagels leuk en stop er veel tijd in, dus dat zie ik niet als een struikelblok, nu mn havo nog, dat zie ik wél als struikelblok! Al gaat het de laatste tijd wel beter  :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

GEFELICITEEEERD Luuus! 
Wow wat een cijfers!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ik hoop dat ik snel leuk werk kan vinden  :Smile:  Bedankt voor je steun  :Smile: 

@ Celest,
Ja nu kan ik eindelijk weer een stap verder in mijn leven  :Smile:  Bedankt voor je boeketje  :Wink:  Ik belde mijn paps op om half 5 op zijn werk en zei 'Neem maar een bloemetje voor mij mee' toen wist hij gelijk dat ik geslaagd was en dat bloemetje werd een mooi boeketje  :Big Grin: 

@ Syl,
Ja ik zag je felicitatie op hyves  :Wink:  Bedankt  :Big Grin: 
Ik hoop dat jij ook je Havo gaat halen! Ik heb mijn havo ook een jaar langer gedaan en na lang zoeken nu dus eindelijk 2 diploma's, dus jou plan voor jou toekomst gaat ook helemaal goedkomen hoor! Ik hoop echt voor jullie dat dat gedoe met de alimentatie een keer goed geregeld wordt en dat je moeder, je zus en jij ECHT verder kunnen met jullie levens! Heel veel succes!

@ Petra,
BEDANKT  :Big Grin:  Ja ik ben echt superblij met mijn cijfers, dat ze zo hoog waren had ik echt niet gedacht.... :EEK!:

----------


## buukje

moe en nog eens moe
moet me gewoon naar het werk toeslepen
dit is de derde dag dat ik valdoxan gebruik
wordt wel wat rustiger in het hoofd
ze zeggen wel dat het leven doorgaat maar
dat gaat even aan mij voorbij :Confused:

----------


## joshuatree

Ja... Proficiat Luus....
Super gedaan!!!!!
Ben trots op je....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Buukje,
Vervelend dat je je zo moe voelt en dat de wereld momenteel aan je voorbij trekt  :Frown:  Hopelijk komt daar gauw verbetering in! 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!!!

@ Joshuatree,
Bedankt  :Smile:  Ben zelf ook erg trots  :Smile: 
Hoe gaat het nu met jou?

----------


## sietske763

tjee.......luuss, wat een geweldige cijfers,
gefeliciteerd
lieve groeten

----------


## joshuatree

@luus,
ik ben nu even niet belangrijk...je moet even van jou moment genieten...
En wat een cijfers hé....SUPERRR...
Groeten Josh

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke proficiat Luuss  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
*HIEPHIEPHOERA*

Dikke snotterknuff  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Barbara,
Bedankt  :Smile: 

@ Josh,
Ik geniet inderdaad van mijn moment  :Smile:  Neemt niet weg dat ook jij belangrijk bent en je verhaal mag doen hoor! Dat maakt mijn persoonlijke geluk niet anders  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Jij ook bedankt  :Big Grin: 
Beterschap!

Aan allen een lieve knuffel terug!!!

----------


## joshuatree

@Luuss

Josh,
Ik geniet inderdaad van mijn moment  :Smile:  Neemt niet weg dat ook jij belangrijk bent en je verhaal mag doen hoor! Dat maakt mijn persoonlijke geluk niet anders  :Wink: 

Ik kan gewoon niet geloven dat er zulke mensen als jullie bestaan...zo lief en intens voor elkaar.......ik zie dat alleen op tv...of hier op internet...
Als ik altijd al die post van iedereen lees dan denk ik alleen maar .....waarom ben ik niet met zulke mensen onderweg?? ik ben altijd maar alleen onderweg, terwijl ik een partner en een dochter heb.
Niks te verwijten aan mijn dochter , mijn ALLESIE!!.
Ik begrijp gewoon niet wat ik allemaal verkeerd doe...
Ik heb al 2 keer geprobeerd om er een eind aan te maken, maar sinds mijn dochter er is probeer ik dit te verdringen.Ik wil niet dat mijn dochter zonder vader opgroeid,ik weet wat het is omdat ik er zelf nooit een heb gehad.
Maar ze is nu al 12...ik weet wel een vader wil je nooit kwijt...ik heb het toch lang volgehouden.
En daarom wou ik niks zeggen over mij.......
Staat in verhouding niet goed tegenover jou prestaties...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Je maakt nu idd wel een rottijd mee, hoop dat je snel een stap in de goede richting kunt zetten, zodat je dit gevoel niet meer hebt.
Ik vind dat je dochter ook van geluk mag spreken met een vader zoals jij! Alleen al in dat kleine stukje tekst is af te lezen hoeveel jíj van je dochter houdt! Ik hoop echt dat je uit deze situatie komt! En je kunt hier altijd je verhaal doen hoor! Daar gaan Luuss haar prestaties niet van omlaag  :Wink:  Die heeft ze al op zak!

Hier vannacht weer niet geslapen, één of andere gek vond het nodig iemand te gijzelen op het station welke tegenover mijn huis staat, zit je dan de hele nacht met 4 politiebussen rondschreeuwende gasten die alle kanten op rennen etc etc, nja straks 3 lesjes op school en dan lekker een weekje vakantie, ben ik wel aan toe (ja ondanks mn hele week ziek zijn xD)

----------


## sietske763

josh,
volhouden hoor, ooit komen er betere tijden!!

ik voel me fantastisch, ben weer vrolijker en optimistischer, AD en serequel lijken te gaan werken, heb ook iets beter geslapen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
De maatschappij wordt steeds harder en egoistischer en dat is jammer, veel bijzondere en lieve mensen raken daarin ondergesneeuwd of raken 'naast' de maatschappij. Ieder mens heeft begrip, steun en positieve aandacht nodig en hier op het forum proberen we elkaar dat ook te geven  :Smile:  

Vervelend om te vernemen dat jij eraan denkt/dacht om je leven te beeindigen, maar gelukkig heb je dat niet gedaan! Zo te horen geef jij heel veel om je dochter en ja je dochter zal je altijd nodig hebben, ookal zal ze dat niet altijd toegeven  :Wink:  
Jammer dat je je zo eenzaam op jou pad voelt en dat je denkt dat je alles verkeerd doet! Dat jij nog leeft omwille van je dochter is juist hartstikke goed!
Heb je het er wel eens met je partner over gehad of met iemand anders???
Zoals Sylvia zegt kun je altijd hier je verhaal doen, dat maakt mijn prestaties of die van iemand anders er echt niet minder om! 
Ik hoop dat je je verhaal kwijt kan en dat je de toekomst zonniger kan gaan inzien! Heel veel sterkte!!!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Het is ook nooit saai waar jij woont heh  :Wink:   :Confused: 
Lekker dat je niet kan slapen door een gijzeling en t gedoe eromheen  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je je aandacht een beetje bij je les kan houden ondanks het slaapgebrek en je ziek zijn en dat je als je uit school komt lekker kan uitrusten of slapen!
Heel veel succes!

@ Barbara,
Ik had al op je profiel gereageerd...
Fijn dat jij je zo goed voelt, positiever bent en beter hebt geslapen mede dankzij de AD en serequel! Hopelijk blijf je je zo voelen! Heel veel succes!

Vandaag voel ik mij...moe, ook ik heb niet al te best geslapen, ik schrok vannacht wakker uit een nachtmerrie en kon daarna niet echt meer slapen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah joh je wilt niet wéten wat er in de 8 jaar tijd allemaal al gebeurd is sinds wij hier wonen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ten eerste stond naast ons een groot autobedrijf (die is nu momenteel sinds vorig jaar augustus weg) die is een paar keer overvallen, waarbij de inbrekers op de een of andere manier hier boven op ons dak liepen. 

Ten tweede: in onze gallerij ( 1 hoog, 2 hoog, 3 hoog) is al 2x ingebroken, op 1 en op 2 hoog.

Ten derde: Toen wij hier net een jaartje woonden hadden we nog andere buren, waren een beetje vreemd maar goed, toen kregen vader en zoon ruzie, waardoor zoon een sierzwaard van de muur trok en zn vader neerstook (die is later in het ziekenhuis overleden).

En dan nog een paar keer wat brandjes etc etc, en dan vannacht de gijzeling op het station (die leipo is de hele buurt rondgewandeld en geeindigd op de snelweg waarbij hij in zn been geschoten is (zelfs zn gijzelaar is gewond geraakt, hebben ze weer lekker aangepakt maar goed). Vond die machinist eigenlijk ook wel een beetje dom, die gast liep open en bloot met wapen op het perron, machinist zag het heeft de politie ingeschakeld en dan nóg gaat ie stoppen op het station en opent ie de deuren?? :Confused: . Ben ik dan de enige die denkt, goh rijdt even een station verder door?? Vind het allemaal zoiezo al stom aangepakt, ze hebben die man ( nja man het was een 21jarige gozer, zal me niks verbazen als het een buurtbewoner geweest is) dus gewoon 2 uur lang met gijzelaar en al door de buurt laten lopen.

Ach ja sommige mensen zul je nooit begrijpen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

School ging verder wel goed, na school gezellig bij mn vriend geweest (meteen de voetbalplaatjes voor t zoontje van Ronald opgehaald) en vanavond taart bakken en lekker aan mn nagels zitten, mn moeder viert morgen haar verjaardag, dus morgen ook nog even de stad in cadeautjes halen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Tijd om te verhuizen??? 
Idd een beetje rare actie om treinreizigers uit te laten stappen terwijl er een gast rondzwaait met een persoon die vervolgens na 2 uur pas wordt aangehouden... klinkt als lekker prutswerk van de politie  :Confused: 
Wel fijn dat het op school goed ging en je daarna lekker gezellig bij je vriend bent geweest! 
Heerlijk taart bakken, welke heb je gemaakt?
Veel plezier morgen met je mama's verjaardag vieren!

Vandaag voel ik me... nog steeds moe...
Ben met papa vanmiddag van uurtje of 4 tot uurtje of 10 bij mensjes op bezoek geweest waar we zo'n 20 lp's van overnamen, was erg gezellig, mooi huis (naja boerderij) hebben die lui! Gelukkig waren de jongens hier niet dus lekker rustig en zo mijn bedje opzoeken, want morgen om 10 uur sta ik weer fris en fruitig (hoop ik) te fitnessen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

haha het wordt zeker tijd om te verhuizen, maar je moet hier minimaal 10 jaar wonen om ook maar enigsinds kans te maken op een andere huurwoning, en we zijn nu bezig met het 9e jaar, en het schiet niet erg op, zoiezo hebben we meer ruimte nodig (oke ja ik ben de schuldige hierin met mn hobby :Stick Out Tongue: )

We hebben hier net een appeltaart gebakken (is goed gelukt  :Smile: ) En een kwarktaart, is meestal wel genoeg voor dat kleine beetje visite wat we krijgen!

Pfoeh trouwens wel vroeg om 10 uur 's ochtends alweer in de sportschool! Goede instelling! Ik moet morgenochtend rond een uur of 9 al in de stad zijn, aangezien mn tante rond 10 uur komt, en is dus een beetje lullig als we dan nog vanalles moeten regelen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Weltrusten alvast!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Wat een rare regel... Gelukkig zijn jullie al een end op weg om die 10 te halen  :Smile: 

Ow lekker appeltaart en kwarktaart! Dat moet vast wel genoeg zijn voor t bezoek en anders eten ze maar een kleiner stukje  :Wink: 
Ja de 2 andere zaterdagen waren we ook om 10 uur al in de sportschool, die is zaterdag van 10 tot 2 open dus veel keus is er ook niet en als we vroeg gaan hebben we tenminste een middag over voor douchen, boodschappen en andere afspraken! 
Pff hier zijn de winkels op zaterdag om 10 uur open dus ik hoop voor je dat je voor die tijd nog iets voor je mams kan vinden, tenzij je alleen voor boodschappen gaat dan kan t natuurlijk voor 10 uur... wel vroeg hoor!
Hopelijk lukt het morgenvroeg allemaal met dingetjes regelen en wordt het een gezellige verjaardag voor je moeder! 
Jij ook welterusten!

----------


## sietske763

hallo. vandaag voel ik me erg duf (van de serequel)maar dat is logisch als je het aan het opbouwen bent, maar heb zelfs 6 uur gelapen!!!! ben heel opgewekt en denk dat ik ik mn deprssie, waar ik nu niets van merk, redelijk onder controle heb.
ben weer vrolijk en optimistisch.
iedereen een fijne dag gewenst

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Barbara,
Fijn dat je zo 'lang' geslapen hebt en je je opgewekt voelt! Hopelijk krijg je een leuk en ontspannen weekend en krijg je weinig last van het opbouwen! 

Vandaag voel ik me... goed  :Smile:  
Vanochtend beetje moeite met opstaan, maar wel lekker gefitnessd net  :Smile:  Ik heb alleen een onverklaarbare pijn in mijn rechterhand sinds 2 dagen  :Confused:  maar dat zal ook wel overgaan...
Zo douchen, boodschappen doen en n vriend bellen die hopelijk ervoor kan zorgen dat het licht boven het weer gaat doen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd vreemde regels, mja wordt afwachten he! En die 2 taarten is idd ruim genoeg voor de visite, enkel mn tante, vriend, opa en oma en een vriendin van mijn moeder komen

Trouwens kort dagje dat de sportschool open is, dat is hier ook, die van ons is van 9 tot 3 open op zaterdag en zondag, maar in het weekend ga ik bijna nooit, het is daar dan altijd hartstikke druk en dan moet je té lang wachten op bepaalde onderdelen.

@ Sietske,

Hoop dat je dat gevoel vol blijft houden!

Ik voel me vandaag enorm moe, vannacht dus letterlijk nieteens een kwartiertje geslapen, ik ben zo aan het hoesten dat ik daardoor niet kon slapen, maar buiten dat voel ik me verder wel prima  :Smile:

----------


## joshuatree

Ik voel me echt belabberd ( ben ziek ....ook nog..)
Snotteren, hoofdpijn....ooronsteking....achja..
En heb veel pijn in mijn rug....pijnstillers doen weer eens niet echt hun werk
Met mijn gemoed gaat het wel iets beter....
Moet eigenlijk laminaat leggen op mijn dochters kamer....komt niks van denk ik.
Bedankt nog allemaal voor de steun gevende reacties....echt ...doet goed!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ josh,

Beterschap!! Ik weet hoe vervelend oorontstekingen zijn  :Frown:  Vorig jaar begon het met mn ene oor en vlak daarna mn andere, zit je dan met 2 oorontstekingen tegelijk, en het voelt heel vervelend.

Ook ik ben nog steeds ziek, vooral veel hoesten, hoest de longen uit mn lijf, afgelopen nacht 3x over mn nek gegaan door het hoesten, ik hoest gewoon mn maaginhoud mee omhoog  :Frown:  Als ik vannacht weer zo'n baggernacht heb ga ik morgen naar een weekendarts, voel me na 1 week amper slapen flink belabberd!

----------


## joshuatree

@syl,
Dankjewel.....en jij ook beterschap.....en vraag om codeine bij je huisarts,is tegen het hoesten....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Thanks voor de tip! Het is nu helaas nog weekend, maar morgen ga ik meteen richting huisarts, dan zal ik daar meteen even om vragen!

Vannacht voor het eerst sinds een week weer een beetje geslapen! Nu heb ik wel last van bonkende hoofdpijn, maar ook dat komt een beetje door het hoesten

----------


## sietske763

josh en sylvia,
van harte beterschap,
en josh heeft gelijk, codeine is tegen hoesten, moet je echt vragen hoor sylvia, kan je tenminste beter slapen.

ik voel me matig, erg duf maar niet depri

----------


## sietske763

ha sylvia, heb je al codeine gekregen?
bij vastzittende hoest niet al teveel gebruken hoor, want het slijm moet er natuurlijk wel uit.
heb zelf ook paar x codeine gehad, nam die dan voor het slapen zodat ik ,snachts niet hoestte en nam een slijmoplossend middel voor overdag.

ik voel me vandaag uitstekend, fit wakker geworden en alweer iets beter geslapen,
dus het lijkt erop dat de bijwerkingen van mn medicatie bijna weg zijn

----------


## sietske763

en josh...jij al wat aan het opknappen?
zie je ook niet meer op het valdoxan forum.
liefs

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk,heb me wel van weekend wat minder gevoeld.
Was lastig van mijn menstruatie's heb er altijd een week op voorhand last van. :Frown: 
Met mijn rug gaat het momenteel iets beter.

@Sylvia,wens jou veel beterschap meid!

Joshuatree,en Sietske,wat betreft die codeine dat is eigenlijk een pijnstiller he! Ze hebben idd ook hoestsiropen met codeine maar dat geven ze enkel voor een zware bronchit.
En codeine is niet zo onschuldig zoals het lijkt,je kan beter iets ander nemen voor de hoest.

Do,

----------


## sietske763

@dodito,
codeine met paracetamol is pijnstillend(paracod)
codeine is echt niet erg als je het even voor nachtelijk hoesten gebruikt.
hoestsiropen met codeine kan je zonder recept kopen.
en als je de assistente van de huisarts belt kun je het al op recept halen
ben het dus niet zo er eens met je.
we mogen het in ons ziekenhuis zelfs zonder toestemming van arts geven.
maar nooit te lang.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,kijk wat ik gewoon eigenlijk wil zeggen is, dat IK codeine PERSOONLIJK een zwaar middel vind voor een hoest.En dat ik mensen heb gekent die er verslaafd zijn aan geraakt aan.
Als jij met mijn mening niet eens bent,dat mag he! Bij ons in Belgie kan je codeine ook niet meer vrij verkrijgen,omdat het verslavend werkt.
Dat wil idd niet zeggen dat je het voor één keer gebruikt dat het kwaad kan.
Maar IK PERSOONLIJK ben er niet voor.
Ik zeg dit ook alleen maar om mensen te helpen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Inderdaad lieverds, 

Ieder zijn eigen mening!!
Ik persoonlijk zou ook niet meteen kiezen voor iets met codeïne in ... ik neem liever een eetlepel honing om te beginnen (werkt meestentijds al erg goed), daarna kan ik altijd nog om een hoestsiroop gaan (al dan niet met codeïne .. in die hoestsiroop zit géén pijnstillend middel zover ik weet, enkel codeïne).
Belangrijkste is denk ik dat je je aan de gebruiksaanwijzing houdt en er niet mee overdrijft!!

Maar idd; in België geven ze zonder voorschrift niet vaak meer codeïne bevattende geneesmiddelen mee.

Zo zie je maar dat N'land en België verschillen op bepaalde gebieden  :Wink: .

Gelukkig zijn we er hier allemaal om elkaar en anderen te helpen en dat is goed!!
Respecteer elkaars mening, dan komt alles wel goed  :Smile: .

Lieve Do en Sietske, jullie bedoelen het beide goed .. thanks daarvoor!!

Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Ik ben vanmiddag naar de huisarts geweest, heb dus een ontsteking aan mn bovenste luchtwegen, en kreeg van haar (zonder er zelf om te vragen) de codeine tabletjes..
Ik kon ook kiezen voor een hoestdrank met codeine, maar uiteindelijk heeft ze me toch de tabletjes gegeven. Vind het zoiezo heel raar, ging naar de apotheek, zou 20 tabletjes krijgen, hadden ze er nog maar 4, kreeg ik die mee in een doosje, zónder gebruiksaanwijzingen etc etc.

Als het goed is kun je codeine in NL ook niet meer vrij krijgen, enkel op recept, ik hoef ook niet bang te zijn om er verslaafd aan te raken, ik krijg 20 tabletjes, dat kuurtje maak ik af en dan moet ik er als het goed is vanaf zijn  :Smile: 

Ik ben trouwens al blij dat ik niet weer bronchitis heb, heb dit in mijn kinderjaren ieder jaar wederkerend gehad, en heb het nu zo'n 7 jaar niet meer gehad, dus hopen dat het wegblijft !

@ Ag,

Ja gebruiksaanwijzing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Moeten ze die er wél bijgeven, maar neem aan dat je die tabletjes gewoon met water in moet nemen? Ik heb ze dus gewoon van mn huisarts gekregen, omdat ik 's nachts hele erge hoestbuien heb waarmee ik soms ook nog een mn maaginhoud mee op hoest, en dat is niet zo lekker als je in bed ligt  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ...

Verschrikkelijk moe en ga verder uitrusten en uitzieken; volgens mij komt de vermoeidheid eruit en dat is goed na al die slapeloze nachten!
Ook een flinke valling/verkoudheid te pakken gehad .. die zal er zich ook aan het 'uitwerken' zijn neem ik aan  :Wink: .

Wat me vandaag niet lukt komt morgen of overmorgen wel  :Wink: .
Ga voor mijn hoest nog maar 's een warme citroenthee met honing drinken ... zo'n hoest is zwaar vervelend en belastend voor m'n rugspieren  :Frown: .
Als de hoest en de druk in m'n hoofd en neus weer toeneemt drink ik NioCitran van de apotheek (bevat 500mg paracetamol en 60mg HCI Pseudoephedrin) en dat werkt énorm goed !! Voel me dan meteen een stuk beter  :Wink: .

Voor alle 'ziekertjes' hier; véél beterschap en denk aan/verzorg jezelf!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Ag, jij ook heel veel beterschap!! Lekker de rust nemen die je nodig hebt!

----------


## dotito

Hey Sylvia,

Ja dat is idd raar dat je maar 4 tabletten kreeg,mischien had de Apotheek er geen meer.
Hoop dat je vlug beter bent,en verzorg u eigen goed he!

Neem zoals Agnes zei,als je dat lust; s'avonds een lepeltje honing dat verzacht ook.

Veel beterschap, :Smile: Do

----------


## moontjeb

vandaag voel ik me......alleen,verdrietig als ik geen grip meer heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Vervelend dat je nog steeds ziek bent  :Frown:  Erg raar dat de apotheek niet de goede hoeveelheid pillen meegaf en dat je geen bijsluiter meekreeg  :Confused:  Hopelijk heeft je moeder wel een leuke verjaardag gehad en ben jij snel weer beter!!! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

@ Josh,
Fijn dat het met je gemoed iets beter gaat  :Smile:  Vervelend dat je je verder zo belabberd voelt  :Frown:  Hopelijk ben je gauw weer beter! Het laminaat leggen loopt niet weg, dus dat kan altijd later nog, zorg eerst maar dat jij zelf weer beter wordt!  :Wink:  Beterschap!

@ Barbara,
Fijn dat de bijwerkingen zo verminderd zijn en jij je beter voelt  :Smile: 

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je iets minder last van je rug hebt  :Smile:  Hopelijk gaat het gevoel van de pre-menstruatie ook gauw over!

@ Agnes,
Inderdaad als we elkaars mening respecteren komt het wel goed  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je moe en ziek bent  :Frown:  Ik hoop voor je dat je vanavond wel lekker kan slapen en dat de hoest met de thee en medicijnen over gaat zodat je je rug niet teveel belast! Beterschap!

@ Moontjeb,
Ik hoop voor je dat je gauw weer meer grip krijgt! Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... moe en pijnlijk.
Ik heb een erg leuk weekend gehad, maar ben mijzelf een beetje voorbij gelopen en dus ondervind ik daar vandaag de hinder van  :Frown:

----------


## mabel72

Wat pas echt helpt kan je bij de drogist kopen.. Darolan!! Echt IK zweer erbij!

----------


## mabel72

Ik ben vanmorgen weer naar de huisarts geweest voor mn vaccuum gezogen gehoorbeentjes en evenwichtsorgaan! Ik heb weer medicijnen voor/tegen meniere. En verder uitgebreid bloedonderzoek, suiker, cholestorol, rode en witte bloedlichaampjes, BSE (dat is toch de Gekkekoeieziekte??), nou ik weet het verder niet maar er was van alles aangekruisd!! Morgen hoop ik de uitslag.......... en verder voel ik me kut omdat mijn mannetje straks weggaat...

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve zus (mabel)
BSE betekent bezinking, als deze waarde te hoog is kan je ergens wel een ontsteking hebben.
weet je nog toen ik zo ziek was, BSE was toen super hoog, reden, abces
liefs je zus

----------


## mabel72

Owww hahaha, ik had nl al gegoogled en toen kwam er uit dat BSE stond voor Creuts nogwat jacob ziekte.. toen schrok ik wel ff...

----------


## mabel72

@ Dodito.......... Codeïne wordt gebruikt bij prikkelhoest of kriebelhoest.

Wanneer de keel en longen geprikkeld worden, geven de hersenen een signaal af om te hoesten. Vaak is dit noodzakelijk, omdat er bijvoorbeeld slijm in de luchtwegen zit. Soms is dat niet het geval, maar ontstaat de prikkelhoest doordat de keel en longen geïrriteerd zijn door een verkoudheid zonder slijm of bijvoorbeeld door een verblijf in een rokerige omgeving. De voortdurende kriebel kan erg vervelend zijn, zoals `s nachts en tijdens een concert of lezing.

Behandeling
In dat geval kunt u codeïne gebruiken. Gebruik dit middel echter niet als u veel slijm ophoest. De hoestprikkel is dan juist nodig om het slijm kwijt te raken.

U merkt binnen een half uur dat u minder neiging tot hoesten heeft. Dit effect houdt drie tot vier uur aan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mabel72,
Ik hoop voor je dat je snel uitslag krijgt van je onderzoek!
Wel wil ik je even corrigeren, Dotito zegt nergens dat je codeïne niet tegen hoest kan gebruiken, ze geeft alleen aan dat er beter eerst een lichter middel geprobeerd kan worden om hoesten tegen te gaan!

----------


## sietske763

mabel,
ik heb ook nog even op google gezocht
ik krijg dan toch de melding dat het een onstekingswaarde is
als ik verder zoek komt dat rotwoord, de gekke koeien ziekte
de arts kan het dus om die 2 redenen geprikt hebben

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

De apotheek had idd te weinig, vandaar dat ik er maar 4 kreeg, moet morgen de overige 16 ophalen. En thanks! Ik ga ervoor zorgen dat ik snel weer wat opknap  :Smile: 

@ Luuss,

Mn moeder heeft idd een leuke verjaardag gehad hoor, mn zus en ik waren vanmiddag nog de stad ingeweest en hebben wat cadeautjes voor dr gehaald, was ze heel blij mee  :Smile: 

@ Mabel,

Ik heb nu al zo'n 3 codeine tabletten ingenomen, en merk nog steeds geen verschil  :Confused:  Nja, misschien verwacht ik er teveel van en moet ik gewoon even wat daagjes wachten!

@ Sietske,

Ik heb die codeinetabletten idd gekregen omdat ik dus een infectie aan de bovenste luchtwegen heb. En de gekke koeien ziekte?? Haha daar kan ik nou geen link mee leggen!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ronald68

Goed en 42!

----------


## joshuatree

> Goed en 42!


Proficiat dan maar....denk ik?? je bent toch jarig vandaag he..??
Maak er een leuke dag van... :Smile: 

Ik voel me niet zo lekker vandaag....heb op de bank geslapen vannacht...ofja geslapen...op de bank gelegen.Slecht geslapen. Ben toch begonnen met laminaat leggen dus kon boven niet liggen...een grote puinhoop. Heb veel last van mijn voorhoofdholte ontsteking....met het oor gaat het gelukkig beter....pijn is vrijwel weg...hoor alleen nog niet zo goed.

----------


## Ronald68

@joshuatree,

Klopt helemaal, op naar de 50!
Beterschap overigens.

----------


## sietske763

gefeliciteerd ronald.

ik voel me vandaag uitstekend, 7 uur achter elkaar doorgeslapen, is in jaren niet gebeurd
ben ook niet meer suf, dus ik ben blij dat ik toch even doorgezet heb met de med.

ik had 6 mail in map of zoiets, maar ik kan ze niet openen en heb vanalles geprobeerd, maar nu zijn ze verdwenen, als het belangrijk is wil diegene mij dan mij nog een mail sturen?

----------


## sietske763

@sylvia, wat vervelend dat de tabletjes niet werken,

die opmerking van de gekke koeienziekte was voor mijn zusje, zij is dus mabel, BSE is bezinking, maar als je verder gaat zoeken wat zij al had gedaan....dan komt er dus dat uit, wat ze zelf al zei, anders zou ik dat nooit typen
liefs, barbara

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ik denk dat ik die tabletjes nog even de tijd moet geven, ben er net 1 dag mee bezig :Smile: 
Haha en ik wist wel dat je dat over die gekke koeien ziekte niet over mij had hoor, maar ik dacht waarom legt google de link daarnaartoe, maar nu begrijp ik het idd!

@ Ronald, 

Happy Birthday!! Maak er een leuke dag van!!

----------


## sietske763

ha sylvia,
als het goed is werken de codeine tabletjes direct, je neemt ze in en binnen ongeveer een half uur houdt de hoestprikkel een aantal uren op.
ik slik ze ook als ik last van nachtelijke kriebelhoest heb, heb je wel de juiste aantal mg gekregen?
ik krijg er in ongeveer 1 jaar een paar van 20 mg. daarnaast neem ik dus slijmoplossende middelen.
de goedkoopste slijmoplossers koop je bij de etos drogist, ze verkopen ze onder de naam
:hoesttabletten etos merk: daar zit geloof ik broomhexedine in, fluimicil is een merknaam dus wel goed maar erg duur, je kan dat ook kopen op stofnaam, acetylsyteine.
succes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Kan me voorstellen dat je wil dat die codeïne gelijk zijn werk doet, maar geduld is een schone (en soms moeilijke) zaak  :Wink:  Wel leuk dat je mams een fijne verjaardag heeft gehad  :Smile:  Beterschap!

@ Ronald,
Gefeliciteerd! Ik hoop dat je een leuke dag hebt  :Wink:  

@ Josh,
Jammer dat je zo slecht geslapen hebt, dat helpt dan ook niet met beter worden... Ik hoop voor je snel weer meer hoort en de voorhoofdsholteontsteking snel over is! Een beetje eigenwijs ben je wel of niet  :Wink:  Achja een hele dag stil zitten is ook niks natuurlijk... Beterschap!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je zo lang geslapen hebt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Thanks voor de tips en info!! Ik merk momenteel wel dat de hoest wat meer afneemt, loop niet meer de hele tijd zo te blaffen  :Smile:  Dus dat is wel goed!

----------


## Agnes574

@Ronald,

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!*

@De 'ziekenboeg',
Beterschap !!!

Vandaag voel ik me ... nog steeds moe; ik zou blijven slapen!!
Eerst zoveel inslaapproblemen en nu kan ik met moeite wakker blijven  :Wink: , ik hoop en denk maar dat ik die verkoudheid,stress en vermoeidheid er aan het 'uitslapen' ben  :Big Grin: .
Morgen 's babbelen met m'n huisartse, daar zal ik wel meer duidelijkheid krijgen  :Smile: 

Knuff iedereen
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Jij ook beterschap!! Gewoon lekker slapen hoor, beter teveel dan te weinig!!
Succes morgen bij de HA!

Dikke knuffel terug!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Veel succes morgen bij de huisarts en natuurlijk veel beterschap!

Vandaag voel ik me... niet fit... heb net ook gekookt en het smaakte mij nergens naar, gelukkig vonden mn paps en mn broertje het eetbaar  :Smile:

----------


## joshuatree

ik voel me nu weer echt alleen...waar doe ik het voor...het leven bedoel ik dan......ik doe het echt alleen voor mijn dochter ....anders was ik allang weg geweest....live stinks!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Josh,
Kl*ten dat je je zo voelt  :Frown:  Gelukkig blijf je wel denken aan je dochter!
Ik hoop dat je ook andere positieve dingen vind die de moeite waard zijn!
Heel veel sterkte!!!
Lieve en warme knuffel Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Josh, ik heb je een prive berichtje gestuurd  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Ah K*t dat je je zo voelt  :Frown:  Vind het wel héél dapper van je dat je ondanks alles aan je dochter blijft denken! Hoop heel erg voor je dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt! Sterkte!!

Ik voel me nu heeel moe, hele avond op de schietvereniging gezeten (Was erg gezellig, maar best vermoeiend). En dacht nog even snel mail en MC te checken voordat ik ging slapen, is er weer vanalles gebeurd in dat avondje dat ik weggeweest ben, wat me nu dus alweer een tijd van het slapen afhoudt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar goed, straks toch maar richting bed! Slaapze!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het gezellig was op de schietclub ondanks dat het vermoeiend was  :Wink: 
Als er van alles gebeurd is het in elk geval niet saai  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hopelijk heb je vannacht wel lekker kunnen slapen!

Vandaag voel ik me... niet helemaal 100... kon vannacht al niet slapen, werd misselijk in bepaalde houdingen en dat is nog niet helemaal over  :Frown: , dat wordt nog wat met vanavond fitnessen  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss, 

Beterschap!! Als het niet gaat met fitnessen gewoon stoppen of niet heen gaan hoor!!

Ik heb vannacht wel goed kunnen slapen, die codeinetabletjes doen wel redelijk hun werk, ik slaap weer, en stik niet zowat in mn eigen hoest  :Smile: 
Kreeg wel kramp in mn kuiten vannacht, argg dat is zooo pijnlijk, gelukkig heb ik een goede manier om er meteen weer vanaf te raken. (gewoon even met de kuiten tegen de koude kant van mn bed aan  :Smile: )

----------


## sietske763

he josh, moed houden hoor.....
kom dan terug op de valdoxan forum....
het lijkt wel of je heel erg depri bent, is te begrijpen hoor...
maar mischien helpt het dus juist om weer te posten op die site of op de AD en exAD site

vandaag voel ik me heel erg moe, niet depri hoor, maar heb slecht geslapen en dan voel je de ingenomen medicatie heel erg.

----------


## Agnes574

Hier nog een slechte slaper ....
Of ik slaap constant of helemaal niet  :Stick Out Tongue: !!
Huisartse kan vanmiddag haar lol op met mij  :Big Grin: .

Joshua, moed houden!!
Sterkte!!!!

Iedereen die slecht geslapen heeft; hou het rustig vandaag  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## joshuatree

Vandaag voel ik me ...Leeg...

----------


## Agnes574

@joshua,

Wat vervelend dit te horen .... is er geen goede vriend/vriendin waar je even goed je hart kan luchten?? Mag hier ook hoor; kan helpen!!

Sterkte en houd moed aub!!
Ik weet wat zenuwpijn met je doet ... en dat is zékers niet fijn, zeker als er nog andere zorgen/problemen bijkomen...

Dikke knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je niet meer stikt in je hoest  :Smile:  Hopelijk knap je snel weer op!
Ik zie wel of ik vanavond ga fitnessen, want momenteel heb ik nog steeds last van de misselijkheid, voel me een beetje draaierig, en heb nog lichtelijk spierpijn, misschien toch een griepje onder de leden... 

@ Sietske,
Vervelend dat je je vandaag zo moe voelt, juist omdat het de laatste paar dagen goed ging... Hopelijk voel je je morgen weer beter!

@ Agnes,
Irritant zeg dat je of constant slaapt of niet slaapt... nu de gulden middenweg nog vinden! Ik hoop dat de afspraak met de huisarts goed verloopt! 

@ Josh,
Ik sluit me bij Agnes aan, we zijn allemaal aanwezig om elkaar te helpen en naar elkaar te luisteren!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jij sterkte met je misselijkheid! Dat is altijd zo'n rotgevoel om te hebben!  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Moe, gestresst en verdrietig om mijn aftakelende woefke Snoopy ....

----------


## sietske763

sylvia, ik heb je een pm gestuurd

VOOR DE SLECHTE SLAPERS DIE OVERAL WAKKER VAN WORDEN
zat een site te kijken over slechte slapers vorige week
kwam toen op de site lekker-slapen.nl
daar verkopen ze een harpic apparaatje,
ik direct bestellen natuurlijk 89 euro inc. verzendkosten 2 dagen later werd het al bezorgd
het apparaatje maakt een constant geluid,echt niet irritant, je kan het vergelijken met een airco of ventilator.
wilde het eerst even proberen voordat ik het hier vertelde.
dat constante gezoem maakt je heel rustig omdat je je daarop gaat concentreren
de bedoeling van de harpic is dat je minder geluiden van buitenaf hoort en daardoor weer wakker wordt, bv spelende kinderen snurken honden.
dit werkt wel, ik sliep in de zomer ook beter omdat ik dan mn airco aan had, wat ook hetzelfde effect heeft.
ze beweren dat dat ook invloed heeft op het slapen omdat het geluid de hersenen beiinvloed, daar geloof ik dus niets van.
maar het is heerlijk dat je door die harpic minder vaak gestoord wordt door geluiden.
hoef nu eindelijk mn oordopjes niet meer te gebruiken
groet en slapen met zn allen vannacht, morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Sterkte !!!

@ Sietske,

Heb je PM gelezen idd  :Smile: 

Lief van je dat je hier even een 'review' van dat apparaat komt geven! Hoop dat het ook andere leden gaat helpen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Heel veel sterkte meid! Ik hoop dat je morgen enigzinds positief nieuws hoort! Lieve knuffel van mij!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je jou ervaring deelt en dat het voor jou goed werkt  :Smile: 
Lijkt me echter niks voor mij, ik zou me alleen storen aan dat constante gezoem (vind ventilator ed ook irritant namelijk), maar misschien is het wel een goede oplossign voor andere niet-slapers!  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Ben idd maar niet gaan fitnessen, als ik me morgen beter voel dan vandaag ga ik wel heen want 'mijn broertje' gaat morgen fitnessen. Ben allang blij dat mijn tosti van vanavond zijn weg terug niet vond  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Ag,

Heel veel sterkte met je woef, ik weet wat het is als je ziet dat ze ouder worden en gaan aftakelen, verschrikkelijk........dan huilt je hart!

Dikke knuf voor jou en woef

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Luuss,

Hoe is het met je misselijkheid?......vind ik zelf een van de vervelendste lichamelijke sensatie!
Ik heb standaard zetpillen in huis tegen de misselijkheid, kan je zonder recept bij de apotheek krijgen.
Ze hebben het ook in tablet vorm maar de zetpillen zijn hoger gedoseerd, en daarom sneller werkzaam.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Ronald68

Kom net uit het ziekenhuis. Fotootjes gemaakt van de knie. Binnenkort terug voor een MRI. 
30 maart weer naar orthopeed, dan hoor ik of er geopereerd gaat worden. Dus misschien eindelijk duidelijkheid na 5 jaar. Is de gladheid toch nog ergens goed voor geweest.

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me.........................
2e nacht alweer niet geslapen, dit gaat nu al 18 jaar zo, ik krijg wat,combi bv,
slaap dan een paar dagen goed en dan ben ik dolblij en denk he he nu hebben ze het juiste medicijn voor mij.
en dan weer die teleurstelling, nouja, ik ben in ieder geval niet depri dat heeft de combi wel opgeleverd.
moet vanmiddag naar psych. voor medictie controle
iedereen die het moeilijk heeft.....heel veel sterkte
iedereen die ziek is beterschap,,,en goed uitzieken

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Tess,
Ik heb me 1,5 dag misselijk gevoeld en het is nu eindelijk weg  :Smile:  Ik gebruik liever geen pilletjes,want werkt meestal averechts bij mij... en ben het met je eens dat het een van de vervelendste lichamelijke sensaties is... 
Hoe gaat het eigenlijk met jou??

Hey Ronald,
Was er nog iets bijzonders te zien op de foto? 
Pff 5 jaar is wel een erg lange tijd hoor! En ja dan heb je inderdaad in de positieve zin iets gehad aan de gladheid als je 30 maart eindelijk duidelijkheid krijgt! Heel veel succes!

Hey Sietske,
Jammer dat je weer niet kon slapen  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je je niet meer depri voelt. Succes vanmiddag bij de controle!
Ik ben gister trouwens in slaap gevallen met mijn mp3 speler aan die had ik naast mijn kussen gelegd, dat hielp wel want ik werd vannochtend wakker met muziek en voelde me uitgeslapen...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel belabberd,en een beetje depri...ben vanmorgen ongesteld geworden en ik zie er altijd ernorm vanaf.Dus dat word een paar dagen plat liggen in de zetel. :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Dotito,
Ja vervelend heh die tijd van de maand  :Frown:  Hopelijk heb je een beetje afleiding en kan je lekker rustig aan doen! Veel sterkte!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve Luuss,

Ja dat is best vevelend en is nl zo dat mijn buikkrampen zodanig op weeén lijken om zot van te worden.En ergste van al is, kan er niets voor innemen.

Alvast bedankt,

Zeg wat je mischien is kan proberen voor je misselijk is cammomillethee wel losse geen zakjes. Je moet er wel een paar tassen van drinken voor resultaat te hebben.Bij mij helpt dat een beetje.

@Sietske,dat is ook wel erg dat je al 18 jaar niet zo best slaapt he! Hoop dat je deze nacht een betere nachtrust hebt.

Lieve groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Voor de misselijkheid had mijn paps gister al Dille gehaald, want volgens mijn kruidenboek zou dat moeten werken  :Wink:  En heb vandaag ook nergens last van dus het zal wel kloppen dan....
Om menstruatiekrampen te verlichten zouden Kamille, Jasmijn, Basilicum, Peterselie en Framboos (moet je wel zelf thee van maken) werken en om pre-menstruele klachten te verlichten zouden Kamille, Kurkuma (kerrie) en Jasmijn werken, in mijn boek staan meer kruiden, maar die zijn vrij zeldzaam om in het dagelijks leven en koken te gebruiken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Sterkte!! Ik weet hoe het voelt, verschrikkelijk, laat het maar weer snel weggaan :Big Grin: 

@ Sietske,

Pfoeh dat is lang slecht slapen  :Frown:  We gaan met zn alle hopen op een goede nachtrust voor jou!

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje een snotkegel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ben nog steeds verkouden en hoest nog wat, maar de codeine doet zijn werk  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,moet ge dan al die kruiden bij een doen,en daar dan thee van maken?

@Sylvia,Ben blij dat je al een beetje beter bent.
Heb jij er ook altijd zo veel last van Sylvia? :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat de codeine lijkt te werken  :Smile:  Wel vervelend dat je nog snotterig bent, maar dat gaat hopelijk snel over!

@ Dotito,
Nee hoor, van elke kruid apart kun je thee zetten (door elkaar heen lijkt me ook erg vies) en zoals bv basilicum, kurkuma en peterselie kun je (extra) door het eten heen doen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,ja dat dacht ik ook al maar ik was niet zeker,zal het eens proberen. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ik hoop dat het je helpt  :Smile: 
Ikzelf gebruik vaak kamille voor verlichting en 's zomers eet ik vaak fambozen... en kruiden gooi ik zowiezo wel door mijn voedsel heen... vond het grappig om achteraf in dat boek te lezen dat veel kruiden goed zijn voor je lichaam!

Ik ga zo fitnessen, gister voelde ik mij niet lekker dus zo maar even kijken hoe t zal gaan  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> @Luuss,moet ge dan al die kruiden bij een doen,en daar dan thee van maken?
> 
> @Sylvia,Ben blij dat je al een beetje beter bent.
> Heb jij er ook altijd zo veel last van Sylvia?


Idd, ik heb er altijd zoveel last van dat ik dik 3 dagen op bed lig, voordat ik aan de pil was was het zo erg dat ik amper op kon staan van de rug en buikpijn.

Nu wordt ik ook maar 2 à 3x per jaar ongesteld, meer trek ik niet, ik mis dan ook teveel van school, dus ik weet wat je doormaakt!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,
Hoop het ook wat word zot van die pijn. :Frown: 

Geniet van de fitness,laat u maar eens goed zweten.

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia
Ja ik zit daar ook al van mijn 11 de mee opgeschept.Toens zeiden ze tegen mij van als ge later kinderen hebt gaat dat beteren.Daar heb ik juist niets van gemerkt.Jammer genoeg kan ik ook niet tegen hormonen,omdat ik depakine neem dat is een medicament tegen epilepstie.En de pil breekt dat af,zo heb ik geen keuze he.
Zal blij zijn dat die dagen voorbij zijn.


Lieve groetjes,Do

----------


## Ronald68

> Hey Ronald,
> Was er nog iets bijzonders te zien op de foto? 
> Pff 5 jaar is wel een erg lange tijd hoor! En ja dan heb je inderdaad in de positieve zin iets gehad aan de gladheid als je 30 maart eindelijk duidelijkheid krijgt! Heel veel succes!


De foto liet niets nieuws zien, vandaar dat ik nog een MRI krijg. Ik heb een vergroeing aan mijn linker knie en dat was heel mooi te zien, voor zover dat mooi is uiteraard. Tevens zijn er problemen met de slijmbeurs Die is " gewoon " weg te halen. De MRI is er voor om te kijken of er toevallig nog ergens losse botfragmenten zitten. Afhankelijk van wat de uitslag van de MRI is en of de slijmbeurs slinkt of niet wordt er bepaald of er gesneden gaat worden. Dan wordt het in ieder geval geen kijkoperatie maar een gewone ouderwetse ritssluiting van een centimeter of 7. Das wel een beetje jammer wand dan ben ik 6 weken onder de pannen.
Van de orthopeed mag ik alles weer doen, als ik maar luister naar mijn knie. Vanmiddag dus lekker op de fiets naar het werk, tot de ketting brak :Mad: 
Maar maandag stiekum weer de baan op en kijken hoe het lopen gaat!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
de pil doorslikken is dan echt een uitkomst  :Smile: 

@ Dotito,
Vervelend dat de pil niet samen kan met je andere medicatie  :Frown:  Hoop echt dat je je snel beter voelt!
Ik heb in elk geval lekker gefitnessd  :Smile:  Was gezellig en rustig!

@ Ronald,
In elk geval wel positief dat er verder niks afwijkends te zien was, nu nog even de MRI afwachten... Ik hoop voor je dat de slijmbeurs slinkt en dat er geen botfragmenten te zien zijn op de MRI zodat je niet 6 week niks tot weinig mag... jij bent er niet een van stilzitten dus ik hoop het beste voor je!
Fijn dat je van de orthopeed wel weer alles mag doen zolang je je knie maar niet overbelast  :Smile:  Wel balen dat je ketting brak  :Frown:  
Veel succes!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Sja dan zit er idd niks anders op, ook een beetje vreemd trouwens, verheug je je erop dat na het krijgen van kinderen het betert, zit je er alsnog mee opgescheept!

@ Ronald,

Ah ja gebroken ketting, ken dat, lekker lullig, hier net met vriendlief de kroeg ingeweest en nog een paar anderen, willen we naar huis rond half 1, is zn band lekgeprikt :Mad:  Moesten we dus ook gezellig lopen (uhuh en ik moest perse weer hakken aantrekken, mn voeten doen pijn nu joh!!)

@ Luuss,

Ja de pil is voor mij echt een superuitkomst, ik vind het heerlijk!  :Smile: 

En nu ben ik moe, en ga ik mn bed opzoeken, weltrusten allemaal!

----------


## joshuatree

Ik voel me vandaag...zo gek in mijn hoofd,ik noem het altijd bewolkt....is net of er een heleboel wolken in je hoofd zitten, drukkend, mistig....kweet niet hoe ik het moet uitleggen.Ik heb dat eigenlijk altijd wel...maar nu weer wat erger...Voor de rest ..nog steeds last van mijn holte onstekingen....
Heb wel net lekker met mijn Doggie gewandeld in het bos,ziet weer uit als een varken...de hond dan .
Is wel lekker wandelen, alleen krijg ik dan zo'n last van mijn benen en mijn rug...en zo blijf je in de cirkel van ellende hangen...

Iedereen bedankt nog voor de steun.....

----------


## sietske763

hey josh,
heb je net op het valdoxanforum gevraagd hoe het met je is,
niet prettig dus.
slik je op dit moment AD of ies anders?
en hoe gaat het met slapen?

ik heb vannacht weer wat beter geslapen, was al vrolijk en ben het nu nog steeds.
heb gisteren wel weer een ander AD gekregen, heb het wel eerder lange tijd gehad.
dit heeft de minste bijwerkingen van de klassieke AD.
dit werkt minder sederend en ik moet zeggen dat dat wel bevalt,
ik moest veranderen van AD omdat ik al een week niet naar toilet kon, ondanks alle hulp middelen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds ...... :Frown: slecht zal blij zijn dat deze dag voorbij is.Buikpijn>migraine>rugpijn>ect 
Ik hang precies met ogen en haken aan een.
Ik HAAT deze dagen van de maand :Mad: 

@Sietske,heb je al ducolax geprobeerd voor je constipatie?

----------


## sietske763

@ do,
joh ik heb iedere dag laxeerthee gedronken, en de laatste paar dagen op mn nuchtere maag dulcolax(bysacodyl heet dat tegenwoordig in ned.)was gisteravond toch ziek ervan.
maar...................eindelijk het is weer gelukt, ben gelijk 2 kilo lichter

----------


## Sylvia93

Sterkte voor jullie allemaal! We leven met jullie mee!

Ik voel me prima vandaag, nog steeds wel wat hoesterig en verkouden, maar voel me verder goed, straks t kastje nog even een kleurtje geven, pfoeh zou blij zijn als dat allemaal klaar is!

----------


## Petra717

To all! 
Heel veel sterkte!!!

Vandaag voel ik mij... eigenlijk best goed! Lang leven de medicijnen... toch :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

tuurlijk lang leve de pretpillen, wat ziet het leven er toch goed uit met die dingen

----------


## Sylvia93

> tuurlijk lang leve de pretpillen, wat ziet het leven er toch goed uit met die dingen



Haha jij weet iedere keer weer een glimlach op mn gezicht te brengen :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

Sietske, leuke benaming pretpillen :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat t weer beter met je gaat  :Smile:  Is je kastje al geverfd? 

@ Josh,
Fijn dat je toch even lekker met je doggie gewandeld hebt  :Smile:  Hele dagen binnen zitten is ook niks en zo heb je een frisse neus gehaald en even wat afleiding!
Wel vervelend dat je nog steeds last hebt van de ontstekingen en je je daarbij ook nog 'bewolkt' voelt  :Frown:  Ik wens je veel positiviteit en beterschap!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat jij weer wat beter hebt geslapen en nog steeds vrolijk bent! Luchtte vast op dat je 2 kilo kwijt was  :Wink:  Enne pretpillen daar schijnen meer varianten van te zijn; die voor mannen, die voor after-party mensjes en AD  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

@ Dotito,
Echt balen dat je je zo min voelt! Ik hoop voor je dat de tijd van de maand snel over is zodat jij weer beter in je vel zit! Ga lekker in bad, trek een deken over je heen en zet een film naar keuze op, misschien voel je je dan beter! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Petra,
Fijn dat je je best goed voelt! Hopelijk blijft dat gevoel ook aanhouden!

Vandaag voel ik mij... positief  :Smile: 
Fitness gister heeft echt prima geholpen om weer energie te krijgen, heb vandaag wel ietwat spierpijn in mijn borstspieren dus we hopen maar dat er iets groeit  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Vandaag beetje opgeruimd beneden, mn vogeltje laten vliegen (nouja die sliep voornamelijk gezellig bij mij of mijn broertje), boodschapjes gedaan met mijn paps en toen kwam een vriendin die ik al te lang niet gezien had! Gezellig bijgekletst, toen met mijn paps, broertjes en vriendin getepanyakied (Japanse bakplaat) en we zouden nog even wat drinken in de stad, maar ze was verkouden dus is ze naar huis gegaan. Volgende week vrijdag zie ik haar weer op het feestje van mijn beste vriendin en haar vriend en we hebben afgesproken dat we elkaar vaker moeten zien  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Jaa hij is geverfd!! Eindelijk  :Big Grin:  Nu hopen dat 1 laagje genoeg is  :Smile:  Die verflucht slaat wel op mn keel trouwens hoor!

Gezellig om weer een vriendin terug te zien die je een tijd niet gezien hebt! Nu houden aan die goede voornemen om elkaar weer vaker te zien!

----------


## Ronald68

> @ Luuss
> 
> Jaa hij is geverfd!! Eindelijk  Nu hopen dat 1 laagje genoeg is  Die verflucht slaat wel op mn keel trouwens hoor!
> 
> Gezellig om weer een vriendin terug te zien die je een tijd niet gezien hebt! Nu houden aan die goede voornemen om elkaar weer vaker te zien!


Een schaaltje melk schijnt te helpen tegen de verflucht. Tenminste dat zei mijn moeder altijd.

Vandaag voel ik me wel aardig. Het is weekend, maar het knietje heeft er niet zo veel zin in.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Nou gelukkig maar! Ja verf lucht is wel vervelend!
Ronald's tip werkt idd tegen verflucht, maar als je geen melk hebt dan staan er hier http://www.omaweetraad.com/tipview.p...abel=Verflucht nog meer tips  :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
Ja fijn heh dat het weer weekend is! Hopelijk trekt je knie bij en kan je de dingen doen die je wil/moet doen!

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geinig, had nog nooit van melk tegen verflucht gehoord! Gelukkig heb ik in de hal lopen verven, dus heb er weinig last van nu, maar als je er eenmaal inzit slaat het wel op de keel!

En ik loop nog steeds te hoesten, voor morgen heb ik nog 2 codeinetabletjes, hoop dat het daarna klaar is!

----------


## sietske763

@syl, goedenmorgen,
ik weet niet of je dat al doet, maar je kan die 2 codeine tabletjes beter voor de nacht slikken, dan heb je nog 2 nachten dat je niet zo hoeft te hoesten en kan slapen.
als je denkt dat je aan 2 niet genoeg hebt kan je ook DAROLAN caps kopen die werken ongeveer 8 uur, precies om de nacht goed door te komen.
je hoort er hele goede dingen over en je kan er niet verslaafd aan raken want je kunt het gewoon bij een drogist kopen.

ik voel me uistekend, redelijk goed geslapen en deze AD is toch fijner.

----------


## Sylvia93

Jij ook goedemorgen Sietske  :Smile:  (hehe nog net morgen)

Thanks voor de tip! Zal het idd doen ja!
Blij dat jij weer redelijk goed geslapen hebt, dan was het veranderen van AD voor jou toch wel een betere uitkomst!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik hoop ook dat je bijna af bent van de verkoudheid en het hoesten!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je je beter voelt na het veranderen van AD en dat je redelijk goed geslapen hebt  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... wel goed alleen een beetje spierpijn...
Vanochtend weer fanatiek lopen fitnessen, heb 3x15 en heb bij elk apparaat 1 set zwaarder gedaan dan tot nu toe dus voel het nu wel... mijn vogeltje is eruit, mijn broertje slaapt en mijn paps is krantje halen, als hij terug komt dan hang ik de was op en ga dan lekker douchen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Helaas nog niet, ik bewaar die 2 codeinetabletjes zoals Sietske me tipte voor 's nachts, dus loop nu wel weer te hoesten en te snotteren, ach, voel me verder prima  :Smile:  gaat wel weer weg voordat ik jochie ben :Big Grin: 

Oe gezellig met je vogeltje  :Smile:  En nu je het over douchen hebt, ik heb ook wel zin in een lange warme douche  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

syl, 
overdag hoesten is juist goed, er moet wel slijm uitkomen, anders wordt het straks nog eens misschien bronchitis

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ai, idd dat is ook niks, heb in mijn kinderjaren al vaak genoeg bronchitis gehad! (vanaf babyzijnde totdat ik een jaar of 8 was ieder jaar terugkerend, altijd of rond sint-maarten of tijdens sinterklaas :Big Grin: , hoezo timing :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ik wou een maskertje nemen en me ondertussen scheren ed, maar het werd gewoon lekker douchen... 
Hm dat is niet echt een goede timing als kind zijnde  :Confused:  Bij veel snotteren gewoon even stomen, is niet erg charmant, maar het helpt wel  :Smile:  Hoop dat je snel weer een beetje beter wordt!

Vandaag verder lekker rustig aan gedaan, morgen weer vroeg op en een lange dag... was net wel even in de verleiding gekomen om toch uit te gaan maar ik voel me beste moe en kan mijn slaap wel gebruiken...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah ja dat is wel lekker ontspannend, maskertje etc  :Smile:  Jammer dat het er niet van gekomen is! En ja van dat stomen heb ik idd wel vaker gehoord, maar ben bang dat ik daar niet zo goed tegenkan, (misschien toch gewoon eens proberen  :Smile: )

Morgen is mijn laatste vakantiedagje, helaas :Frown:  Dus morgen nog ff genieten :Smile:  Dan weer aan de bak!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
Ik doe 1x per week een maskertje en mij scheren, meestal voordat ik uitga, maar dat doe ik dus vanaaf niet, dus kan het net zo goed morgen of overmorgen  :Wink: 
Ja ik vond stomen eerst ook vervelend bang dat ik niet kon ademen enzo, maar als je het genoeg vind kan je gelijk stoppen en t hielp in elk geval bij mij wel...
Ja jammer dat vakantie's altijd zo snel om zijn  :Frown:  Hoop dat je morgen een leuke dag hebt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik heb bijna nooit de tijd voor maskertjes :Frown:  Maak er zelf denk ik te weinig tijd voor, scheren doe ik meestal om de dag, ik kan absoluut niet tegen al die prikkende haartjes  :Stick Out Tongue:  Mn benen scheren doe ik wel minder vaak, in de winter doe ik het zo goed als niet (voordeel van hele lichte haartjes die amper zichtbaar zijn) in de zomer doe ik het om de zoveel weken, daar groeit het gelukkig niet zo snel  :Smile: 

En sja, laatste dagje van de vakantie idd, gaat veel te snel voorbij, had mn haar eigenlijk nog bij willen verven, maar is er ook niet van gekomen, vandaag het kastje neerzetten en inruimen mn nagels doen (kan eindelijk weer, hoef niet bang te zijn dat er dan verf of iets dergelijks op komt) en we moeten nog even langs mn opa en oma en tante. En dan is de dag denk ik wel weer voorbij..

----------


## sietske763

voel me prima, lekker geslapen, de sufheid van de seroquel is bijna weg
en mn stemming is weer optimaal, 
wat kan het leven toch interessant zijn

iedereen die zich niet goed voelt, heel veel sterkte

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Blij dat je lekker geslapen hebt, zoiets doet veel goeds!

Hier alles ook prima, net t kastje neergezet en ingeruimd (jahoe heb nog een hele plank over, dus ik heb weer een goede smoes om nagellak bij te halen  :Big Grin: )Vanavond mn nagels weer lakken (hehe na al dat geverf kan dat eindelijk weer!). En dat was dan weer een mooie afsluiting van het weekje vakantie..

----------


## sietske763

@ syl
je bent me er ook een
maar je bent een PAREL

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ah wat lief  :Smile: 
Jij ook hoor! Je bent echt een superhulp om mee te praten, en voor veel andere leden ook!

----------


## mabel72

Vandaag voel ik me fucked up..... gatver heb gewoon zin om ruzie te maken, ken je dat.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mabel,

Ik ken dat, reageer je lekker af op een kussen ofso  :Big Grin:  Lekker meppen!
Hehe als je maar geen muur neemt, dat loopt vaak niet zo goed af  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## joshuatree

Ik voel me zenuwachtig en een beetje bang.....ik heb sinds zaterdag mijn rechter kant van het gezicht in staking liggen......verminderde spierkracht,net de dokter gebeld daar kan ik morgenvroeg pas heen, en dat duurt lang dan.....
Ik denk dat het met mijn oorontsteking te maken heeft...tenminste dat hoop ik..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Ah wat rot!
En op zulke momenten duurt wachten echt énorm lang  :Frown: 

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed, stond vanmorgen op en dacht: Ahh nee pff school!  :Frown:  En toen keek ik naar buiten en dacht ik: Hee lekker zonnetje  :Smile:  Nu weer tussenuur, straks weer van half 12 tot 2 naar school, en dan is deze schooldag alweer om, ik hou van die korte maandagen!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me moe, slecht geslapen.
maar kwam erachter dat het mn eigen schuld was, med. vergeten in te nemen.

ha mabel, zusje van me, leuk dat je weer terug bent

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
dat maskertje doe ik op voordat ik mijn benen ga scheren en als dat klaar is haal ik t masker er weer af, 2 vliegen in 1 klap  :Wink:  ... misschien dat jij het kan doen als je je nagels lakt!
Ja heerlijk dat het zonnetje schijnt  :Big Grin:  Wordt er helemaal blij van! Lekker dat je een korte dag hebt, kan je vanmiddag evt alsnog je haar of nagels verven  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Sietske,
Vervelend dat je je medicatie bent vergeten waardoor je slecht hebt geslapen  :Frown:  Vanavond niet weer doen hoor! Ik hoop dat het wel positief met je gaat  :Smile: 

@ Mabel,
Net als Syl herken ik dat... frustraties kun je op vele manieren proberen weg te nemen, dus ik hoop dat je iets gevonden hebt waardoor je je weer beter voelt!

@ Josh,
Vervelend dat je sinds zaterdag al zit met verminderde spierkracht en rot dat je pas morgen heen kan, lijkt me dat het wel prioriteit heeft! Hebben jullie geen huisartsenpost of eerste hulp? Ik kan me voorstellen dat je in de stress zit en ik hoop met je mee dat het niet iets ernstigs is! Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mijn voornamelijk buik spieren... 2x fanatiek fitnessen in 2 dagen is erg leuk ben in elk geval mijn negatieve energie kwijt en voel me positief, maar is wel zwaar hoor... Verder is mijn vogeltje er uit, is de was gedaan, de afwasmachine draait nu en aangezien de zon eindelijk maar toch schijt wil ik ook even wat buiten gaan doen! Krijg al bijna lentekriebels!

----------


## sietske763

@josh, heb een berichtje naar je gestuurd op het valdoxan forum

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ooh dat is eigenlijk een best handige tip!!

@ Sietske,

Op die med letten he! (sprak de jonge wijze internetscholier  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hehe grapje hoor).
Iig, niet weer vergeten, dan slaap je iig een stuk beter!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
2 dingen in 1x doen is soms een geweldige uitvinding!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me weer veel beter :Smile: geen buikpijn meer oef... :Frown: heeft lang genoeg geduurd.
En met mijn rugpijn gaat het ook iets beter,nu met die pleister.En probeer wel 2xp/w te fietsen.
Ja is wel met tegen zin dat ik die pijnmedicatie neem,maar heb geen keuze.

----------


## sietske763

> Ja is wel met tegen zin dat ik die pijnmedicatie neem,maar heb geen keuze.


volgens mij ben jij niet zo voor medicatie, ik slik overal wat voor, ik heb geen zin om te lijden, dus neem overal wat voor.
ook niet erg goed natuurlijk, maar wil me gewoon goed voelen.
goed dat jij je redt met, wat ik gelezen heb, soorten thee en kruiden enz,
ik denk dat mijn lichaam al zo gewent is aan med. dat andere dingen al niet meer werken.
ik probeer wel eens iets uit de reformzaak, altijd zonder resultaat
misschien heb je in de toekomst nog een plantaardige tip voor me, o ik heb al iets heb al weer obstipatie, thee uit reformzaak helpt niet goed en ik neem liever geen dulcolax daar word ik beroerd van.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd, die 20 dingen tegelijk doen vond ik ook altijd zo'n geweldige uitvinding (zie mezelf nog zitten met 5 personen op msn, 7 internetpagina's, muziek aan en tv aan  :Stick Out Tongue: )

@ Do,

Blij dat het weer wat beter met je gaat  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,

Ohh citaat met 1 zin is je gelukt!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,
Idd ik heb het zo niet voor medicatie,ik neem al van mijn 7 jaar Depakine voor mijn Epilepsie.
En sinds een jaar of 2 Inderal voor mijn bloeddruk/migraine,vind dit al genoeg.
Kan trouwens moeilijk tegen de nevenwerkingen.
Een paar jaar geleden had ik seurieuse slaapprolemen, en toens heb ik uit noodzaak eens een slaappil genomen,ben er dagen niet goed van geweest.
Als ik mij kan behelpen, met iets natuurlijk zal ik dat eerst zo proberen.

Do, :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel Sylvia, :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me eigenlijk prima!  :Smile:  Rust is wedergekeerd, meneer kwijlebal is eindelijk opgehouden met me wanhopig te smsen en emailen :Big Grin: .

School was rustig, (heerlijk zo'n kort dagje, nu op naar de 2 lánge dagen), boodschappen gedaan, haha altijd zo grappig daar, ze hebben een soort van half gehandicapte jongen in dienst, (je ziet het maar een klein beetje aan hem, en hijs niet vervelend ofso) maar hij loopt altijd zo over me te kwijlen hahaha, en als ik alleen boodschappen doe komt ie altijd naar me toe om een praatje te maken (en dan stiekem naar mn kont kijken als ik wegloop  :Stick Out Tongue: ) ach, doe m dan maar een pleziertje toch?  :Smile: 

En nu mag ik wel opschieten met mn tas inpakken en straks richting badminton gaan.

----------


## sietske763

@sylvia
gelukkig eindelijk van die rare vent af, kun je nu lekker rustig verder leven

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Idd!  :Smile:  Nu hopen dat hij mijn punt begrepen heeft, en me gewoon altijd met rust laat, al zal het me niets verbazen dat hij straks ieder weekend bij mn tante op me zit te wachten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Een schaaltje melk schijnt te helpen tegen de verflucht. Tenminste dat zei mijn moeder altijd.
> 
> Vandaag voel ik me wel aardig. Het is weekend, maar het knietje heeft er niet zo veel zin in.


Kastje staat sinds een paar dagen in mn kamer nu, maar die verflucht is echt niet uit te houden! Heb al 2 dagen een schaaltje melk staan, maar merk nog geen verschil, verder nog tips? Ga ff de link van Luuss doorneuzen, misschien vind ik nog iets nuttigs!

Hoe is het nu met jou?

Hier een ontzettende saaie dag op school gehad, wat tussenuren, gesprek met de decaan gehad over mn vervolgopleiding, DigiD moeten aanvragen volgende week donderdag weer terug, als het goed is gaat ze me dan helpen met inschrijven  :Smile: 
Nu ga ik gezellig aan mn schoolwerk, moet nog flink wat gebeuren!

----------


## dotito

Vanmorgen voelde ik me redelijk goed,nu begin ik echt heel moe te worden.
Zal blij zijn dat 8 uur is,dan is mijn ventje thuis dan kunnen we eten heb honger. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@Dotito,

Ohw lekkere tijd om te eten zeg!! Kan me voorstellen dat je honger hebt  :Stick Out Tongue: , Nja nog een uurtje volhouden zo ongeveer, dan kun je wat eten, en wellicht daarna lekker je bed in!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Ja zal blij zijn dat hij thuis is,want mijn maag begint raar te doen!!: :Confused: En vandaag Idd niet te laat naar bed. :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do

Haha eet smakelijk!

----------


## joshuatree

vandaag van 10.30 tot 17.00 gedokterd....ben best moe nu...
heb dus een hersenzenuw ontsteking......prednison gekregen en oogzalf...
lig nu in bed met een leuke pleister op met een brilleglas erin...met zalf in het oog,voor het uitdrogen van het oog tijdens de nacht. Wat een ellende in het ziekenhuis in heerlen.....ik was via de huisarts doorverwezen naar de neuroloog, en kon me melden op de spoedeisende hulp.....nou dat was SPOED....om 1 uur was ik daar, om kwart voor 3 kwam er eens eindelijk een assistent neuroloog...iemand in opleiding....een echte neuroloog heb ik de hele dag niet gezien.Ik wil daar echt niet meer zijn in het atrium heerlen...alleen maar slechte ervaringen....
Ik hoop dat het helemaal weggaat mijn verlammingen....kan ook zijn dat het blijft....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Ah wat rot!! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!!

----------


## mabel72

@ Sietstske... Veel koffie drinken wil wel helpen (opstipatie).. haha.. En over je medicijnen vergeten in te nemen dat had ik van de week ook, was om kwart voor 5 nog klaar wakker, heb alsnog maar ingenomen met als gevolg de volgende dag wel heel laat wakker...

@ iedereen..... frustraties weer kwijt, gewoon afstand nemen dat helpt heel goed...

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me niet echt fantastisch.
erg slecht geslapen, en veel pijn in linker long, is 1 van de restverschijnselen van een redelijk lang ziekbed, erg lastig want ademhalen doet ook zeer, maar ja..we moeten toch ademen om in leven te blijven.
maar zoals ik al eerder ergens schreef, iedere dag is een dag, dus morgen zal het wel weer beter gaan

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je weer wat beter voelt  :Smile: 
Ik sluit me bij je aan dat ik liever eerst iets natuurlijks neem, heb dat ook dat ik vaak meer last heb met medicatie dan zonder  :Confused: 
Eten jullie altijd rond 8 uur?? Als je weer trek krijgt en een uur op je ventje moet wachten kun je cracker met kaas of stuk fruit ofzo nemen... 

@ Sietske,
Ik zou alleen medicatie nemen als het echt niet anders kan en dan liever ook niet, heb vaak dat als ik medicatie neem dat ik ergens 2x zo lang mee zit als zonder die medicatie... daarbij sommige medicatie werkt verslavend en moet steeds omhoog om hetzelfde effect te krijgen...
Vervelend dat je vandaag een mindere dag hebt, maar je blijft positief en idd morgen is er weer een dag  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Ja multitasking is erg handig!
Al die 'geheime' aanbidders ook  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hoop met je mee dat hij volgende keer niet aanwezig is... Toch goed dat de supermarkt ook 'bijzondere' mensen aanneemt! Ik stond hier een keer in de supermarkt, was er een vrouw die wat ging vragen aan de vakkenvuller, ze schreeuwde de hele winkel bij mekaar om erachter te komen dat die jongen doof is en zijn gehoorapparaat uit had staan  :Embarrassment: 

@ Josh,
Alsof je nog niet genoeg had  :Frown:  
Tuurlijk ben je moe na een hele dag dokteren en wachten!
Ik hoop voor je dat de medicatie de ontsteking weg neemt en je geen blijvende schade / verlamming krijgt! 
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Mabel,
Fijn dat je frustraties weg zijn  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... opgewekt, ondanks mijn lichtelijke brakheid  :Smile: 
Gister met een vriend naar reggae jam gegaan, veel lieve mensen gezien en het was gezellig, dus toen mijn paps vanochtend opstond kwam ik thuis en heb ook hooguit maar 4 uurtjes geslapen, maar voel me echt blij en de zon schijnt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha het komt vast door het opvallende decolleté  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Best wel aso om zo de hele winkel door te schreeuwen...

Mja, vandaag voel ik me k*t, zie afreageerhoekje, wordt gek van alles wat tegenzit, ent enige wat er dan weer uitkomt is: Ja nja ik baal ook, ja wtf, ik zou vanavond bij m gaan slapen, omdat hij me zou helpen met het briefschrijven duits, kan het weer niet, en zit ik dus weer met duits! En als je dan zo'n reactie van ja nja ik baal ook krijgt, wordt ik er niet vrolijker van!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ik had t al gelezen  :Frown: 
Geef je zus een schop onder der kont ... en sjah je vriend had wel iets meer mogen zeggen in mijn ogen.... Duitse brief moet je morgen ofzo inleveren? 
Je mag wel een stukje van mijn vrolijkheid  :Wink:  Ik kan de hele dag al niet echt stil zitten  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Luuss, das lief van je!
En ja idd, hij had meer mogen zeggen maar goed, hij komt vanavond al hierheen om me te helpen met duits dus dat komt wel goed, hoef het niet in te leveren morgen, maar moet er wel flink mee oefenen, over 5 weken heb ik al mn examens! *stress stress*. Het bleek ook dat mn vriend ondertussen knallende ruzie had gemaakt met dat mens, vandaar dat hij ook pissig was, en ik had hier ondertussen alweer knallende ruzie met mn moeder en zus, dus schoot niet echt op. Mn zus heeft uiteindelijk toch boodschappen gedaan (vraag maar niet hoe) ik ben gewoon steevast in mn kamer blijven zitten, vreemdste was dat ze opeens dr excuses kwam aanbieden toen ze terug kwam :Confused:  Heeft ze nog nooit gedaan? Mja wel een behoorlijke tijd liggen janken hier, ik kan absoluut niet tegen al die ruzies etc, heb nu ook echt knallende hoofdpijn, dus ga zo ff op bed liggen, gezellig met mn konijn (als ie niet weer mn bed onder gaat sproeien :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Syl,
Fijn dat je vriend jou kant op kwam om jou alsnog te helpen bij Duitse brieven schrijven oefenen  :Smile: 
Heb je nog veel lessen op school dan tot je examens of is het voornamelijk examentraining?
Misschien had je zus eindelijk maar toch door dat jij in de stress zit met je examens en heeft ze gemerkt dat al die ruzie's je teveel werden, dat ze daarom voor boodschappen ging en haar excuses kwam brengen?! Mijn broertje doet ook pas wat als ik er doorheen zit, eerst tegen hem loop te schreeuwen en dan zwijg namelijk...
Ik hoop dat je hoofdpijn minder of weg is en dat je konijn niet heeft lopen sproeien  :Wink: 
Hopelijk was je dag/avond alsnog geslaagd!
Knuffel!

Ik voel me vandaag ... nog steeds vrolijk, maar ik heb volgens mij eindelijk mijn concentratie terug want die ontbrak gister aan alle kanten  :Confused: 
Gister lekker gefitnest, het enige wat echt goed ging en waar ik me wel op kon concentreren, ondanks dat ik met 3 toestellen 5 of 10 kg omhoog ging had ik na de fitness nog steeds energie over...
Zo even douchen en dan een vriend van mij helpen met verven in zijn nieuwe huisje  :Smile: 
En wat heerlijk dat het zonnetje ook weer zo lekker schijnt!

----------


## sietske763

vandaag .. voel ik me geestelijk prima, maar mn long wil nog steeds niet meewerken.
maar er zijn ergere dingen toch?
dus we gaan er weer een leuke dag van maken

----------


## Agnes574

Ik doe mee!!
Ik ga er ook een leuke dag van maken...Wandelen met de woefkes en wat buiten in de tuin wandelen/zitten  :Wink: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop dat je long snel beter aanvoelt!
Je positiviteit scheelt al een heleboel en een leuke dag is altijd goed  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Ja heerlijk heh eindelijk weer zon  :Big Grin: 
Geniet lekker van het buiten zijn met je woefkes!
Hoe is het trouwens afgelopen met je woefke bij de dokter?

Ramen staan hier ook lekker open, heb de wasmachine aan staan, ben ondertussen beetje aan het schoonmaken, moet toch wat om de tijd door te komen... en dan ga ik alsnog vanmiddag verven  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, 1 brief duits is af, nog eentje te gaan ( woeps hele middag gehad, en het is er niet echt van gekomen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , maar alsnog 1tje is klaar, die ander komt van t weekend wel  :Smile: )
Ik heb nu in de lessen trouwens voornamelijk alleen nog maar examentrainingen, ik merk nu gelukkig wel dat ik dingen nu wel weer beter begrijp, gelukkig. Enkel met duits zijn we niet bezig met examentrainingen, maar heb het idee dat we daar ook geen examentrainingen voor krijgen?? Begin mei hebben we op school altijd activiteitenweek (vorig jaar gingen we toen een paar dagen naar Londen, en de jaren ervoor doe je gewoon leuke gezellige dingen met je klas) Dit jaar krijgen we een week lang álleen maar examentrainingen!!! Niet leuk!! Mja misschien wel handig!

Oh en trouwens, mn konijn was gister zo'n schatje :Big Grin:  Paar maanden geleden had hij mn hele bed onder gesproeid, dus sindsdien was ie niet meer in mn kamer geweest, en gister heeft hij de hele tijd naast me op mn kussen liggen slapen. (Door de hoofdpijn was ik zelf ook in slaap gevallen haha hoezo jut en juul op 1 kussen?  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Was trouwens écht lekker weer vandaag, alleen jammer dat er voor het weekend nu alweer sneeuw voorspeld is??  :Confused:  Ik wil geen sneeuw meer!! Ik wil zon!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best :Frown: voel me al een paar dagen niet goed.Rugpijn>vermoeid>en een beetje Down.
Hoop dat vlug overgaat.

Lieve Groetjes,

----------


## Sylvia93

Sterkte Do!!

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed, alleen mn voeten denken daar anders over, dachten even snel boodschappen te gaan doen (werdt ruim 2 uur) En liep dus op pumps met hakken van ong 7/8 cm hoog, en mn voeten doen pijn nu!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ach, lesje geleerd he!

----------


## sietske763

vandaag............heb ik echt mn dag niet, geestelijk en lichamelijk.
ik erger me zelfs aan het konijn die we voor 10 dagen als loge hebben
dus zal het wel aan mijzelf liggen omdat konijn niets verkeerd doet.
dus Do ik sluit me helemaal bij jou aan
en........... morgen weer nieuwe kansen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ahw ik wil je logéetje wel ff overnemen hoor!  :Big Grin:  Ik ben gek op konijnen, zelf ook een konijn van net een jaar oud, en die is echt alles voor me! 
Dat beest heeft ook echt hetzelfde gedrag als ik heb, ik geniet er volop van als mn zus mn konijn probeerd te pakken/aaien dat mn konijn dan agressief bijt of wegrent, en dan lekker bij mij op schoot komt zitten :Stick Out Tongue:  Mn konijn daagt mn kat uit, lopen ze samen te rollen over de vloer, de cavia is zn beste vriendje (jaja die zitten zelfs afentoe samen in 1 hok, de cavia springt gewoon in het hok van het konijn) en mn konijn komt heerlijk op schoot springen, vanaf de grond!  :Big Grin:  Nou issie goed afgericht of issie goed afgericht!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hoop trouwens dat je morgen een betere dag hebt!

----------


## sietske763

dan is dat vast een leuker konijn dan die hier staat....
jouw verhaal over je konijn klinkt wel leuk..........maar deze is echt vreselijk, je kan niet eens zien of het de voorkant of achterkant is, en dan bijt ie ook nog.
ik zet m voorlopig ff in de negeerstand.

----------


## sietske763

o ja syl, jij bent vandaag echt mn enige reddingsboei, erg bedankt daarvoor

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha geen probleem hoor!  :Big Grin:  Ik wordt hier vaak ook altijd opgevrolijkt als ik in zo'n *piep* bui ben :Big Grin: 

Haha wat is er dan trouwens mis met dat konijn dat je het verschil tussen de voor en achterkant niet kunt zien??  :Stick Out Tongue:  Als ie bijt zou ik m idd ook ff in de negeerstand zetten!

Zie nu inene mn avatar weer, kijk mijn konijn dan als een koning op die poef liggen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mabel72

@Siets en ik begrijp best dat het allemaal klote is hoor.. je long enzo... maar bij een ander topic vond ik iedereen zo depri vandaar...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mabel,

Sja soms voelen mensen zich slecht (Ik heb ook vaak mn slechte buien, en als mn moeder/zus me probeerd op te vrolijken wordt ik alleen maar nog chagrijniger  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Ik wordt dus vaak alweer vrolijk van alle lieve leden die we hier hebben!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

@Dotito, gaat het weer wat beter met je, en je rug is de pijn al wat minder?
Ik weet wat het is als je somber bent!! en iedereen kan dan tegen je zeggen kom op....en jij denkt het zal allemaal wel!
Maar ook voor jou gaat het zonnetje weer schijnen hoor :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Ronald68

Machnetisch  :Wink: .

Gisteren een MRI gehad en overlegd met de fysio dat ik maandag ga proberen een warming up mee te doen. Halve marathon Zwolle in juni is nu definitief van de baan overigens.
Maar over een uurtje weer lekker naar het sportveld. Enrico moet voetballen! Ja het is weer begonnen, gedaanmet de rust.

----------


## sietske763

vandaag.................gelukkig nieuwe dag, beter dan gisteren, long blijft pijnlijk, heb daar veel vaker last van maar nooit dagen achter elkaar, dus volgende week maar ff naar HA
het moeilijk van alles is dat ik er (door een aantal acties)gewoon moet accepteren dat ik nooit meer helemaal vanaf kom (restverschijnselen van mislukte operaties)en dat er dus veel dingen zijn die ik gewoon niet meer kan en nooit meer zal kunnen.
en laten daar juist heel veel leuke dingen bijzijn....
nou ja, ik kan het vandaag iig beter hebben.
en het konijn is ook wat leuker...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Jammer dat de Marathon niks gaat worden, wel weer een positief puntje dat je straks lekker Enrico kan toejuichen op het voetbalveld!
En succes maandag met de warming up, hoop dat het je goed gaat bevallen!  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,

Gelukkig dag je je vandaag weer wat beter voelt, en sja er zijn eenmaal van die rotdingen tussen, helaas  :Frown:  Wel blij dat je het konijn nu wat leuker vind :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best :Frown: (mentaal) heb ook veel rugpijn.
En mijn been doet ook verschrikkelijk veel pijn,word er zot van.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ah! Echt rot dat het nog steeds niet beter met je gaat! Sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij prima, gezellige dingetjes gedaan, straks naar mn opa en oma toe (vieren hun 48 jarige huwelijk). Hoop dat het niet té lang gaat duren, heb eerlijk gezegd meer zin om gezellig thuis te blijven, mja.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je dingen weer beter begrijpt, ik hoop dat die 2e Duitse brief inmiddels af is  :Wink: 
Ohhh dat had ik willen zien! Slapende Syl met haar nijntje ernaast *cute* Als je je konijn totaal zindelijk maakt dan heb is ie prima afgericht  :Wink: 
Hm eerst al bij uitgaan pijn en nu bij boodschappen doen... toch maar geen hakken meer aan?!  :Wink:  
Ik hoop dat het gezellig was bij je opa en oma!

@ Dotito,
He vervelend zeg dat je je nog steeds niet beter voelt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je je wat opgeknapt voelt en in elk geval een beetje kan genieten van de zon...

@ Sietske,
Jammer voor je dat je veel (leuke) dingen door omstandigheden niet meer kan  :Frown:  
Zolang je kijkt naar wat je wel kan en je positief blijft dan scheelt dat een hele hoop!

@ Mabel,
Iedereen heeft wel eens een off-day  :Wink: 

@ Tess,
Ik hoop dat het zonnetje voor jou ook weer begint te schijnen!

@ Ronald,
Jammer dat je niet mag meedoen aan de marathon  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat je je hebt vermaakt met Enrico op het sportveld en dat de warming-up van morgen je goed zal afgaan! 

Vandaag voel ik mij... de dag begon goed, maar voel me nu ietwat chagerijnig..
Heb het druk gehad de laatste paar dagen met verven, feestje, verjaardag, fitness ed en weinig slaap gehad dus vandaag even rustdag, maar daar werd roet in gegooid door miscommunicatie met mijn paps en broertje waardoor er weer van alles anders gaat dan we hebben afgesproken... ik hoop dat volgende week een stuk rustiger wordt...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ik ben aan het oefenen voor de stiletto marathon :Stick Out Tongue:  haha nee geintje hoor! Ik loop de laatste tijd vaker op hakken omdat ik graag wil dat ik er langer op kan lopen, zodat alsk met mn vriend wegga ik niet constant van schoenen hoef te verwisselen omdat ik dan last krijg, moet zeggen het werkt wel, kan er al een stuk langer op lopen  :Smile:  Scheelt me ook extra bagage aan schoenen meeslepen :Stick Out Tongue:  

Vanmorgen was ik ook enorm vroeg wakker (tien over 8 ofso, zon scheen in mn ogen) Geen zin om mn bed uit te gaan, uiteindelijk rond 11 uur eruit gegaan :Stick Out Tongue:  vanmiddag even op visite geweest, daar nu wel hoofdpijn van, van 3 gasten om je heen die iedere 5 sec een sigaret opsteken. Maar goed buiten dat gaat het prima, lekker zonnetje buiten! (haha overal hoor je op het nieuws sneeuw dit sneeuw dat, nou het lijkt hier wel lente!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja elke keer extra schoenen meeslepen is idd lastig, ik herken het probleem  :Wink: 
Pff jij dus ook al zo vroeg wakker... ik werd vannacht om de haverklap wakker van krolse katten die aan het mauwen of vechten waren en vanochtend rond half 9 was ik dus klaarwakker  :Frown: 
Nou ik hoop dat ondanks de vele sigarettenrook en de hoofdpijn het wel leuk was op visite! 
Ja heerlijk heh dat zonnetje! Ben er helemaal blij mee  :Big Grin:  In onze achtertuin ligt inderdaad een wit laagje sneeuw  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja lastig he!

Trouwens ook niet lekker wakker worden met die katten? Ik werd wakker van die zon in mn ogen! En het was wel gezellig hoor, mn nichtje is helemaal gek op me en komt met vanalles naar me toe om mee te spelen!

En echt waar? Sneeuw in de achtertuin? Haha wat hebben wij hier toch weer een geluk, het zonnetje schijnt nog steeds, zit er zelfs aan te denken even buiten te gaan zitten in het zonnetje  :Smile:  (maar denk dat het toch wel koud is!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik heb mijn raam op een kier voor frisse lucht en zo ongeveer alle buurtjes hebben hier 2 of 3 katten die bijna allemaal krols schijnen te zijn... 
Schattig hoor dat jou nichtje helemaal dol is op jou! Je hebt toch wel leuk meegespeeld he?!! 
Ja echt waar; er ligt een laagje sneeuw in de achtertuin, op het vijvertje in de voortuin ligt een laagje ijs en het zonnetje schijnt al de hele dag hier... als je een lekkere trui of een vest aan hebt dan kan je zo naar buiten  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

voel me fantastisch, lekker vrolijk, zie het hele leven weer als een zonnestraal.
heb de hele dag nog echt niets zinnigs gepresteerd.
ik moest vannacht wel om mezelf lachen...heb toch zo.n apparaatje gekocht die airco geluid geeft zodat je buiten geluiden minder hoort,,,,,word ik vannacht wakker en denk wat een kabaal ff oordopjes indoen....was het het slaapapp. is dus ws een miskoop geweest...ach was maar 89 euro

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha tuurlijk fijn meegespeeld, je komt ook echt niet zomaar van haar af  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Kind is trouwens ook geweldig hoor, begint te lijken op die reclame die je een tijd terug had, van een klein jochie met zo'n doos, en zo'n plaatje waar ie figuurtjes in die doos moet stoppen door die plaatjes heen. Lukt het niet haalt ie die plaat van die doos af gooit ie zo alle figuurtjes erin. Nou mn nichtje heeft hetzelfde alleen dan in de vorm van een huisje, en serieus als ze m er niet doorheen krijgt tilt ze het dak op en gooit ze die vormpjes erin :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Sietske,

Haha lekker zonde voor die 89 euro :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... moe,maar happy!
Ik weet hoe het komt; zaterdag een zéér lange en drukke dag gehad, dus daar even van recupereren  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

prima dag vandaag, geetelijk in topconditie en pijn in long is..................WEG
gelukkig.
iedereen een fijne dag
en als het moeilijk is, heel veel sterkte

----------


## Agnes574

@Sietske,
Goed nieuws dat de pijn in je long weg is!!
Maak er een heerlijke dag van  :Wink: .

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietkse,

Blij dat die pijn weg is!! Voel me vandaag ook prima, heel kort dagje op school, ff naar de kruidvat geweest, mn moeder met wat klusjes bij dr op school geholpen, boodschapjes gedaan, en ben nu weer heerlijk thuis. Vanavond ouderavond op school, goh dat gaat wat worden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

he syl, wie gaat er mee?
je moeder?
en mag jij erbij zijn?
ik heb zo,n idee dat het echt een gedoe wordt, te weinig studeert enz.
ik hoor het wel

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Jep mn moeder gaat mee, en een goede kennis (welke een beetje een nieuwe vader voor mij is) Ach, en het gaat dan wel slecht op school, heb nog nooit te horen gekregen dat ik te weinig studeer, het gaat momenteel wel weer ietsjes beter, maar in het begin van het jaar was het echt bagger, zo goed als alles onvoldoende, op de een of andere manier lukte het me niet meer om informatie op te pikken en op te slaan. Laatste paar weken gaat het weer wat beter, begin nu weer voldoendes te halen, alleen scheikunde blijft een probleem, met die vent gaan we vanavond dus ook praten  :Smile:  Hij ziet de bui al hangen hoor :Stick Out Tongue:  En ik ga idd dit keer zelf mee, vorige keer werdt er gevraagd waarom ik niet mee was, dus ga dit keer maar mee, om me er even mee te bemoeien  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je pijn in je long eindelijk weg is ik hoop dat dat ook zo blijft!
Hahaha humor... heb je dat ding gekocht om geen geluiden te horen waar je wakker van wordt, is dat de oorzaak  :Embarrassment: ...

@ Syl,
Leuk toch zo'n nichtje die met jou wil spelen en ook nog eens slim genoeg is om net als dat jongetje van de reclame de deksel eraf te halen  :Smile: 
Kon je wel een beetje je bed uitkomen?  :Wink:  Lief dat je je mams helpt op der school!
Heel veel succes vanavond met de ouderavond! Hoop dat je nog iets gedaan krijgt van die scheikunde leraar... 

@ Agnes,
Met uitrusten kom je een heel eind  :Wink:  Maar fijn dat je je happy voelt! Niet teveel energie verspillen he?!  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me... tevreden!
Lekker rustig dagje gehad, Heavy eruit gelaten (die zit nu nog op mijn schouder), was opgeruimd/gedraaid/opgehangen, een heerlijke quiche gemaakt en gegeten, afspraken gemaakt met vrienden/vriendinnen/cwi en hier op MC wat bezig geweest  :Smile: 
Ik wou nog in de tuin, maarja t is nu weer schemerig...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha nou had vanmorgen eigenlijk geen zin, maar toch op tijd mn bed uit  :Smile:  Moet vanavond zoiezo even bij scheikunde om mn redox-cijfer vragen, die weet ik nog steeds niet! En ach ik help mn moeder zo afentoe ff bij dr op school als ik een middagje vrij ben. Ze heeft echt rotcollega's die alleen maar zeuren dat de keuken bijv niet goed schoon is, maar dan heeft ze net de keuken schoongemaakt, heeft ze middagpauze komt ze terug ligt dr hele keuken bijv onder de chocolademelk! En dan krijgt mn moeder de schuld echt knap lullig, kan niet bepaald tegen dat soort personen, mja het is moeilijk aan te tonen wíe dat allemaal zegt !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ik hoop dat je redox-cijfer een beetje ok is!
Vervelend joh dat je moeder zulke collega's heeft  :Frown:  Mijn 'tante' had ook altijd dat soort dingetjes  :Confused:  Beetje jammer dat sommige mensen niet hun troep opruimen! Wel echt leifdat je je moeder zo af en toe helpt!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Bleek een 5,5 te hebben voor redox, aan de ene kant dus best goed omdat ik er de ballen niet van begreep, maar aan de andere kant had ik het zelf toch wel wat hoger verwacht! Jammer maar helaas.

Pfoeh wordt vandaag echt enorm gekweld door buikkrampen! Afentoe niet uit te houden, enige wat een beetje werkt is rondlopen en buiten op het balkon staan! Hopen dat het morgen weg is  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Als je er de ballen van begreep is een 5.5 harstikke goed hoor, maar ik snap dat je het liever hoger had gezien  :Wink: 
Hoe ging het gesprek???
Vervelend dat je zo gekweld wordt door buikkrampen, ik hoop ook voor je dat het morgen weg is en dat het je niet uit je slaap houdt vannacht!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Nah de gesprekken gingen wel, die scheikundeleraar kneep hem echt joh! Hij begon een beetje kwakkelend te zeggen dat ie d8 dat ik niks deed, dus meteen ging iedereen in de aanval, hehe behalve ik, vond het veel te leuk om toe te kijken  :Smile:  Ach die volle laag heeft ie wel gehad, hij was ook vet zenuwwachtig, hij zat de hele tijd op zn vinger te bijten??? 

Gesprek met mn mentrix verliep wel goed, sja ik heb de hele avond niks nuttigs gehoord qua tips, alleen dat ze wel vinden dat ik het goed doe, en sja tijdens tentamens gaat er iets fout waardoor ik dan weer lage cijfers haal, gelukkig heb ik de laatste tijd alleen maar cijfers tussen de 5.5 en 6 gehaald, sja tis geen hoge voldoende, maar toch voor mij wel voldoende  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

syl,
prima cijfers toch....5.5 wordt toch voldoende
heb je darmkrampen of menstruatiepijn??
en trouwens het hoesten, ik hoor je er nooit meer over, is het dus weg???

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ach ja, 5,5 is idd voldoende ja  :Smile: 
Geen idee wat ik had trouwens gisteravond, ik slik mn pil door dus hoef nog niet ongesteld te worden, ach misschien wat verkeerds gegeten gister? Het is nu iig weer weg. Het hoesten is idd ook weer helemaal weg!! Gelukkig!  :Smile: 

Pff voel me vandaag trouwens écht genaaid (oke niet té letterlijk nemen  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Dacht dat ik de natuurkundetoets goed had gemaakt, aangezien alle sommen op de sommen uit het boek leken en ik die samen met de leraar besproken/gemaakt had. Kom ik in de les, blijk ik een 3.7 te hebben!! Er was maar liefst 1 hele voldoende! Een klein zesje, de rest allemaal onvoldoende, ik meteen uitleg gevraagd, bleken dingen opeens heel anders te moeten? Manieren die we allemaal nog nóóit gezien hadden! En ik onderstreep automatisch mn antwoorden omdat ik er soms een rommeltje van maak, en doe dat al jaren en nu kreeg ik opeens overal aftrek voor de onderstreepte antwoorden! En stond er bij: niet doen!! En niet doen tut! Oke wtf?? TUT?? Is dat iets nieuws wat je op tentamens mag schrijven?? Nja door dit is mn hele goed begonnen dag gewoon verpest!

----------


## sietske763

hahah die syl
zo werkt het echt, soms zijn er van die dagen en hoeft er maar iets te gebeuren en dan is je hele dag verpest, ik weet wat je voelt,,,,,
knuffel

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ja idd helaas wel ja, maar dat hij Tut op mn tentamen heeft geschreven vind ik toch écht ergens te ver gaan! Hij mag dan wel een leraar zijn, maar het lijkt me niet voor de hand liggend dat dit soort dingen gewoon maar kunnen!

----------


## sietske763

je hebt wel gelijk dat is geen normaal gedrag en zeker niet voor een leraar.
ga je toch gewoon naar de directeur, zou ik doen tenminste.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best,vermoeid>rugpijn>futloos :Frown: 
Straks heb ik mijn bloeduitslag ben eens benieuwd?

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me goed!  :Smile:  Lange dag school is weer voorbij, kwam om half 9 mn bed uit, keek op mn rooster en zag dat mn duitse docent nog afwezig was, dus terug mn bedje in, hoefde pas om tien voor 11 te beginnen heerlijk!

Helaas, halverwege de dag dacht mn telefoon jep doe het zelf maar! Het complete touchgedeelte van mn telefoon kapot!! Na 2enhalf jaar trouw dienen, is het eind nu dus écht in zicht. Meteen naar de T-mobile shop gegaan, mob was niet meer te redden, garantie van 2 jaar was al over ( had hem al ruim 2enhalf jaar  :Big Grin: ) Dus heb mn abbo met 5 euro omhoog gegooid, en heb nu een mooi nieuw toestel, even wennen alles is compleet touch, geen enkel knopje meer, dus nog even onder de knie krijgen (woeps belde net dus al perongeluk iemand :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe)

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Do!!

Hou dat goede humeur Syll  :Wink: 

Ik voel me redelijk...slaap nog steeds niet in...grrr...maar heb er hopelijk een goed 'pilleke' voor vanavond  :Wink: .

Volgende week weer een melatoninekuurtje  :Wink: .

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha het humeur blijft wel  :Smile:  Normaal zou ik mn telefoon als iets zien waar ik chaggie om kan worden (ding is echt alles voor me :Stick Out Tongue: ) Mja ik bedacht me ook wel weer: Sja hijs al 2enhalf jaar oud, ik heb een telefoon nog nooit zo lang gehad, dus hij heeft zn werk goed gedaan, dus toch maar tijd voor een ander  :Smile:  In de hoop dat deze het ook lang vol gaat houden!

Heb trouwens zelf ook last van inslaapproblemen hoor Ag! Verschrikkelijk lig je echt úren te draaien in bed, ach ik heb wel vaker van dat soort dagen, dan inene gaat het slapen wel weer goed, en dan weer niet.  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Bij mij neemt die inslaapstoornis helaas extreme vormen aan waardoor ik amper nog slaap... heb er nu al weken iedere nacht last van en dat komt m'n gezondheid niet ten goede!
schrik niet van de wallen zondag  :Wink: .

Vanavond een slaappil van mijn schoonma proberen (en als dat werkt haal ik er vlug nog een paar bij haar  :Big Grin: ) en volgende week weer een melatoninekuurke proberen  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah dats wel rot, hehe ik schrik niet zo snel van wallen hoor, heb zelf standaard altijd wallen onder mn ogen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hopen dat die slaappil wat wil werken!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best(mentaal)heb wel beter geslapen.

@Agnes,

Ik hoop dat je van dat pilleke, wat hebt kunnen slapen!

Lieve Groetjes,Do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

slecht geslapen, dus erg moe
@agnes, hopelijk wat geslapen
@dotito, gelukkig heb je beter geslapen, dan zijn de andere nare dingen meestal beter te hanteren

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Heb jij altijd problemen gehad met je slaap?Hoop dat je vanavond wat beter kunt slapen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,
Ah balen dat je weer zo rot geslapen hebt!

Ik heb vannacht goed geslapen, maar goed moet dan ook wel zeggen dat ik er bij 2en pas inging, terwijl ik er om kwart voor 8 uitmoet. Hehe uit de hand gelopen gesprekje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Ja je was ook nog laat op MC he! Ik toevallig ook,valt wel niet gauw voor.
Heb je dan geen problemen om zo vroeg om te staan?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
In elk geval duidelijk dat die leraar nu weet dat je wel wat doet! En 5,5 of 6 is goed hoor!
Jeetje, dat moet toch niet kunnen hele klas onvoldoende, dan kan die leraar niet uitleggen en belachelijk dat er aftrek wordt gegeven voor zoiets en dat hij dan zulk commentaar neerzet zou toch niet mogen?!!! Ik zou idd doen wat Sietske zegt en naar je mentrix!
Ja telefoons hebben geen eeuwig leven... ik hoop dat je je nieuwe gauw onder de knie krijgt  :Wink:  Wel fijn dat je je weer vrolijker voelt!

@ Sietske,
Vervelend dat je slecht geslapen hebt  :Frown: 

@ Dotito,
Wat was de uitslag?
Echt minder dat je zoveel pijn hebt en je je zo moe voelt, ik hoop echt dat dat verbeterd! 
Hoever ben je eigenlijk met je huwelijk regelen?

@ Agnes,
En hielp die slaappil van je schoonmama voor te slapen? Ik hoop van wel!
En ik schrik net als Syl ook niet van wallen hoor! 

Vandaag voel ik mij.... een beetje onrustig maar wel happy...
Dinsdag had ik afgesproken met een jongen die ik al heeeeel lang niet gezien had, we zouden wii-en en samen eten en was erg gezellig, hele nacht zo ongeveer gekletst ed. dus woensdag maar weer eens naar huis gegaan... gefitnest en filmpje gekeken en vannacht lekker bijgeslapen. Nu huishoudelijke dingetjes doen en vanavond bij een vriendin en haar mams eten en bijkletsen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Heb een seurieus tekort aan ijzer(bloedarmoede) moet op mijn voeding letten plus dat ik voedingssuplementen moet nemen.Vandaar die oververmoeidheid>futloosheid>duizeligheid ect...

Binnen 2 maand moet ik dan terug voor een bloedafname,als dan nog niet beter is krijg ik ijzer spuiten.

Is nl wel zo dat ik niet veel vlees eet,dat komt daar ook van zegt de Dr.

Liefs,Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,

Fijn dat je in elk geval weet waar de vermoeidheid ed vandaan komt en dat je weet wat je eraan kan doen  :Smile: 
Ik heb vorig jaar ook bloedarmoede gehad, eerst wat de huisarts zei was dat ik lever en veel rood vlees moest gaan eten, maar rood vlees ben ik altijd al allergisch voor geweest en kan nu helemaal geen vlees meer eten, eet nu veel groene/noten en had als extra vitamineb12 erbij en heb nu geen last meer... dus kan ook 'gewoon' zonder vlees  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,Sietske,Luuss en Syll,

Ik heb héérlijk geslapen....eindelijk sinds lange tijd weer 's mijn normale 10u!!
Da pilleke heeft gewerkt; heb er echter wel zo diep door geslapen dat ik nu een stevige koppijn heb, maar dat neem ik er graag bij  :Big Grin: 
Heb al een pilleke voor de hoofdpijn genomen ,dus hopelijk werkt dat ook..haha!!

Zodra ik 'bijgekomen' ben...wat nog enige uurtjes kan duren begin ik met een goed gevoel aan mijn huishouden  :Wink: .

Ik blijf happy  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

@Sietske, jammer dat je weer zo slecht geslapen hebt  :Frown: 
Hoop dat je komende nacht beter slaapt..zal een kaarsje branden!!

@Luuss, geniet van al je uitjes  :Smile: 

@Do, hoop dat je beter blijft slapen, dan kan je lichaam en geest ook beter recupereren.
Sterkte meissie!!

@Syll,
Zorg maar dat je aan je 8uurkes slaap komt  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: .

Dikke knuff iedereen Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss en Do,
Ik neem sinds een aantal weken ook weer extra vit B (Befact forte > vit B supplement) en ik merk dat me dat helpt.
Mss een goeie tip van Luuss voor jou Do?
Kan geen kwaad eens extra vit uit de B-groep te nemen!

ps; ik weet niet of Befact forte zonder recept te verkrijgen is in belgië, maar anders kun je ook 's vragen aan je apotheek om Becozyme...dat is ook een supplement met vit uit de B-groep +vit C+zink!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,

Heerlijk dat je eindelijk weer eens goed hebt geslapen!
Ik hoop dat het pilletje tegen de hoofdpijn werkt zodat je met een goed gevoel je dag kan afmaken  :Wink: 
Ik geniet zeker van al die uitjes  :Smile:  Maar moet ook weer even rustig aan doen, daar heb ik morgen en zaterdag voor, zodat ik zondag weer energie voor 10 heb  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Gelukkig dat die pil geholpen heeft!! En maak je over mij maar geen zorgen hoor, als baby zijnde was ik al een rampslaper  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Altijd bijgebleven, voel me eigenlijk haast nooit ook echt moe, maar meestal haal ik in het weekend mn slaap wel weer in met wat uitslapen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoofdpijn is foetsie en Ag is happy!!

Syll.... nu al gaan uitslapen ... dit weekeind kun je niet veel uitslapen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Ben blij dat je een goede nachtrust hebt gehad!Wat betreft die vit-B zal ik binnenkort eens proberen na mijn ijzertabletten Bio- fer moeten naar schijnt goede mineralen zijn.

Toch bedankt voor de tip Ag,

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Is ook niet nodig hoor, idd druk weekend! A.s. zaterdag gaak met mn vriend op stap de hele dag, en zondag het uitje, dus mijn weekend is weer gevuld  :Smile:  Nu moet ik alleen even zoeken wanneer ik tijd heb om aan mn schoolwerk te werken :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aafgos

erg nerveus,moet zo naar de tandarts voor een nieuwe driedelige brug.ik weet hoe het gaat kan alleen nu even niet tegen pijn,heb door de thuissituatie al veel pijn,moeheid,depri,druk,veel aan mijn hoofd van oude zieke oudjes.maar wel een verjaardag zondag,zie ik weer mensen die ik graag wil zien.iedereen sterkte met alles en alsnog een fijn weekend

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aafgos,

Sterkte!! Ik heb ook niets met tandartsen, moet zelf zelfs nog een afspraak maken voor 2 wortelkanaalbehandelingen en gaatjes vullen. Was een afspraak van februari die niet door kon gaan omdat ik ziek was, en nu stel ik het ook alleen maar uit  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Gelukkig heb je het weekend ook wel weer een lichtpuntje  :Smile: 
Prettig weekend!

----------


## sietske763

@ DO, fijn dat je nu wat hebt wat behandeld kan worden, gewoon ijzertabletten.
tjee, ben je voor niets zolang moe en naar geweest, hoop echt dat je nu goed gaat opknappen zodat je je wat beter voelt,zijn de voorbereidingen ook leuker.
sterkte meid(je zal het zelf wel weten denk ik,...maar wel uikijken voor obstipatie he met fe tabletten)
hier alles goed, lekker geslapen, ja Do, heb dit al minstens 18 jaar, is echt vreselijk, want zo zal jij het ook wel ervaren dat een goede nachtrust wonderen doet.
daarom, leef bij de dag, dat wil ik vasthouden.

----------


## aafgos

zo gelukkig een uurtje tandartswelness overleefd.wel pijn maar dat gaat weer over hoop ik.en sylvia gewoon vanmiddag nog maken die afspraak ,straks krijg je pijn dan ben je verder van huis.to-do lijstje aanmaken,doe ik zelf niet hoor maar het is makkelijk een ander te adviseren,en jezelf vergeten.doei en fijn weekend

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk,hoop dat een beetje zo blijft.Heb wel veel pijn in mijn been maar dat komt van mijn hernia voort.Heb ook een rustige nacht gehad(gelukkig)
Heb wel uit noodzaak mijn pleister moeten verhogen,want leven met pijn is ook niets voor mij.
Dat is bijna een week dat ik crepeer.Mentaal voel ik me nog niet helemaal top,maar blijf positief denken dat helpt ook een beetje :Wink: 

@Sietske,

Ja ik kan wel aannemen dat je daar al 18 mee sukkelt dat dat niet leuk is.Ben al blij dat je een goede nachtrust hebt gehad.
En wat je ook zegt zo van leef van dag tot dag,daar ben ik voledig mee u eens.
Vroeger leefde ik ook vaak in verleden,of heden,nu na mijn hernia leef ik ook van dag tot dag.

Je weet toch niet wat de dag van morgen gaat zeggen.
En wat betreft dat ijzer tekort daar had ik nog niet echt aan gedacht,ge ziet wel kan in een klein hoekje zitten.
Zal blij zijn dat ik me wat minder moe voel,zo kan ik Idd wat meer genieten van mijn voorbereidingen.

Lieve Groetjes,Do :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Sietske, wat fijn dat je goed hebt geslapen!!

@Do, hopelijk gaat het steeds beter met je!!

@Aafgos,
Opluchting hé, als je van dat tandartsbezoek af bent!!

Ik voel me gebroken ..... gister véél te veel gedaan en daardoor vannacht weer uren beneden gezeten; kon niet inslapen ondanks dat pilleke en had enorm veel zeer in onderrug,heupen en benen (door verkeerde houding bij knippen van mijn wfks en schoonmaken van mijn aqua) ... vandaag gelukkig rustig dagje en ik kijk héél erg uit naar het weekeind!! 

Ik leef ook van dag tot dag, zéker nu mijn woefke op palliatieve staat ...
Op mijn msn staat dan ook; One Day At A Time (das al vermoeiend genoeg  :Big Grin: )

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Sterkte he!!met uwe rug, weet wat het is hoor zal aan u" denken"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Heb jij niets voor in te nemen bij hevige rugpijn? 
Hoop echt dat overgaat,of wa betert.
Fijn weekend he!

Liefs,Do :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

> zo gelukkig een uurtje tandartswelness overleefd.wel pijn maar dat gaat weer over hoop ik.en sylvia gewoon vanmiddag nog maken die afspraak ,straks krijg je pijn dan ben je verder van huis.to-do lijstje aanmaken,doe ik zelf niet hoor maar het is makkelijk een ander te adviseren,en jezelf vergeten.doei en fijn weekend


Haha is wel makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan ja, en ik bel zelf nooit de tandarts, doet mn moeder nog, dus ik wacht gewoon totdat zij het doet. Heb overigens nog nooit last van mn gebit gehad, ondanks dat ik eigenlijk een heel slecht gebit heb. En zo'n afspraak plannen is toch wel wat moeilijker wanneer je een hele erge angst voor tandartsen hebt  :Embarrassment: 

@ Aggie,

Nu dan even lekker rust nemen, kun je er zondag weer tegenaan!  :Big Grin:

----------


## aafgos

hoi sylvia
vraag aan je moeder of ze op korte termijn een afspraak maakt;anders wordt de tandarts heeeeeeel groot en eng.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aafgos,

Idd, mn moeder moet maandag toch de tandarts bellen ivm met wat rekeningen, dus dan gaan ze meteen voor mij een afspraak maken.

Pff helemaal geweldig, kwam ik net mn bed uit, richting de wc, doe het licht aan PANG licht stuk! En het is echt pikkedonker in onze wc  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ach moet mn moeder maar oplossen, ik ga straks de deur uit  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ...nog steeds moe maar mentaal gaat het precies iets beter.Alleen die rug nog ... :EEK!:  die zit nog wat stroef.
Gisteren ben ik even naar park geweest,dat heeft me wel deugd gedaan.

Do,

----------


## Agnes574

Heb sinds gister weer redelijk wat hinderende pijn, dju.. dat dit juist dit weekeind moet gebeuren!! Grrrr!!! Maar we bijten door en nemen volgende week wel weer platte rust  :Wink: .

Do, verzorg jezelf goed lieve meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Zal ik zeker doen ga sevens even proberen te fietsen op de hometrainer ni lang hoor.
Met momenten helpt dat een beetje voor de spieren wat spoepel te maken.

Gij u ook verzorgen en de nodige rust nemen he!

Lieve groetjes,Do :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me... blij, happy, in de wolken  :Big Grin: 

Voor iedereen veel beterschap, slaap, liefde, geluk en gezondheid gewenst!

----------


## aafgos

ok yes sylvia 93
zo mag ik het horen ,gewoon wat positiviteit,en dat licht???misschien gilde je te hard.fijn weekend nog.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aafgos,

Haha komt helemaal goed!

En dat licht is alweer opgelost vanmiddag (hehe toen ik weg was) en het bleek dat mn zus hem vanmorgen dus gemold had!! Zij was vroeg naar de plee gegaan, en het bleek dat hij toen knipperde en uitviel, ging ik later naar de wc en sja toen deed ie het natuurlijk al niet meer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me... nog steeds moe,maar heb wel een goede nachtrust gehad.Voor de rest voel ik me redelijk goed,de pijn is vandaag iets draagelijker hoop dat zo blijft. :Smile: 
Moet zeggen dat ik de laaste tijd terug iets beter slaap,daar ben ik wel blij om :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ronald68

Super, heb namelijk Snoopy sokken aan  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald

Hehe, nouja Snoopy is beter dan Spongebob! Als mn vriend ooit met cartoonsokken aankomt gooi ik ze meteen weg  :Stick Out Tongue:  Geef mij dan maar witte sportsokken haha!

Vandaag voel ik me moe! Superleuk maar druk weekend gehad, weinig geslapen, en dan ben ik een uur voordat mn wekker afgaat al steeds om de 5 min wakker, en dan val je het laatste kwartiertje weer in slaap en dan gaat de wekker, pff en dan voel ik me helemaal moe, ach ff wakker worden en dan zal het wel weer gaan  :Smile:

----------


## aafgos

hoi allemaal
ik vind cartoonsokken juist leuk,ik heb nu kattensokken aan.ik voel me alleen geradbraakt na een uurtje sporten bij de fysio.heb 5 kilometer geroeid,kom alleen geen stap verder,en op de skippybal wat balansoefeningen gedaan.ik heb geen balans ga alle kanten uit.en een paar buikspieroefeningen waar ik een hekel aan heb.en toen mocht ik weer gaan,dus ik was zo weg.

----------


## sietske763

uitstekend

----------


## Ronald68

Weer wat minder als vanochtend. Weer 2e bij een aanbesteding. Ik voel me nu echt Joop Zoetemelk pfffffffff.
Vanavond maar weer wat langer door.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag veel pijn onderrug.... :Mad: mentaal gaat het steeds beter daar ben ik blij om :Smile: 
Donderdag kiné terug wat oefeningen gaan doen,voor mijn rug wat soepeler te maken.

@Sietske,

Fijn dat je je zo fantasische voelt....

----------


## sietske763

fantastisch

----------


## Agnes574

@Ronald,
Cartoonsokken zijn super!! Beter dan witte sportsokken  :Wink: .

Ik voel me vandaag; moe maar happy  :Wink: .

Wordt een 'rustweekje' .... moet bekomen van een héél leuk weekeind  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben misselijk. De directeur van deze toko hier heeft een bak (20x11x8 lxbxh in cm) Belgische bonbons op mijn buro neer gezet en die mag ik allemaal opeten. Ik ben bijna halverwege en kan niet stoppen hoe beroerd ik me ook voel. Heerlijk gewoon. En weer genoeg energie om vanavond maar weer eens door te pakken.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha 1-1 voor de sportsokken/cartoonsokken game hier  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ronald,

Ghehe eh das een uitdaging ja, maar zou niet gaan dooreten totdat je over je nek gaat hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: . Misschien even in de dichtsbijzijnde koelkast zetten met je naam erbij  :Stick Out Tongue:  En het vanavond mee naar huis nemen?

Vandaag voel ik mij echt super, ohw het zonnetje schijnt! Heb dat heerlijke zonnetje zo gemist! De hele dag al lekker op plekken in het zonnetje gezeten! Echt geweldig!  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

@Silvia,

Ben al gestopt hoor hij is half leeg. Toch wel knap dacht ik zo.

----------


## sietske763

beetje vaag...medicijnverandering

----------


## dotito

Heel moe nu maar ben wel blij  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): dat ik goed nieuws heb van de immunoloog(zie babbelbox)
De pijn is vandaag draagelijk in mijn rug.
Mag eigenlijk niet klagen vandaag.

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha dat is knap!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je weer wat beter geslapen hebt en dat het mentaal wat beter gaat! Ik hoop dat je bezoek aan de kiné je goed gaat doen! 

@ Ronald,
Leuk Snoopy sokken! Is eens wat anders dan witte sokken :P
Balen hoor dat je weer moet overwerken!
Ik wil die chocolaatjes best met je delen hoor, dan hoef je ze niet allemaal op te eten  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Ja vermoeiend is dat he steeds wakker worden en dan pas lekker kunnen slapen als de wekker gaat  :Confused:  Fijn dat bij jullie het zonnetje wel scheen! Hier was t af en aan druppels/bewolkt/minizonnestralen...  :Frown: 

@ Aafgos,
Ja cartoonsokken zijn ook leuk!!! Ik heb allerlei cartoonsokken oa Garfield, Snoopy, Tijgertje! want vind ik veel vrolijker dan van die grijze/witte/zwarte sokken  :Big Grin: 
Dat roeien is ook niet mijn ding inderdaad... 

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop dat je je snel minder vaag voelt en dat je weinig bijwerkingen krijgt van weer een overstap...!

@ Agnes,
Is niet zo vreemd dat jij je moe voelt na zo'n leuk maar vermoeiend reis weekend  :Wink: 


Vandaag voel ik mij... blij, moe, zorgzaam
Zondag een hele leuke dag gehad met erg lieve mensen, dat was het vele gereis wel waard!  :Smile:  Stomme treinen die te laat komen  :Frown:  Gister en vandaag gezorgd voor een hele lieve jongen die ondanks dat hij niet wou dat ik hem ziekjes zag zijn toch heel blij was dat ik er was  :Big Grin:  Morgen lekker zwemmen/sauna met mijn beste vriendin en dan donderdag als een hele lieve jongen zich beter voelt met hem zwemmen/sauna en komt hij hier eten *keep my fingers crossed*

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss

Jaaa dat is irritant he? Het was hier verder echt heerlijk weer!

Toch wel lief dat hij het zo kan waarderen dat je voor hem komt zorgen! Heel veel plezier morgen met je vriendin, en hopen dat ie donderdag beter is zodat je ook wat leuks samen met hem kunt doen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja heerlijk ALS het zonnetje schijnt! Ik hoop op morgen beter weer, dan kunnen we lekker in t buitenbad zwemmen en van de zon genieten misschien wordt ik dan ook wel bruin  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ja maar ik ben ook heel lief en hij is ook heel lief  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik mij... goed!
Heb vannacht heerlijk geslapen, was ik ook wel aan toe!!!
Nu lekker de afwasmachine volgepropt en aangezet, mijn Heavy zit op mijn schouder uit te rusten van zijn uitbundige badderpoging, zo even douchen en dan vanmiddag lekker zwemmen met mn beste vriendin! En de zon schijnt hier heerlijk mooi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik mij vermoeid. Nog steeds ontzettend druk op het werk. Gelukkig was gisteren avond de kabel uit gevallen dus lekker vroeg naar bed.

Het weer is overigens fantastisch!

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,
Hopelijk blijft het beter gaan!!

@Sietske,
Pas een beetje op hé met die medicatie ... hou je goed en verzorg jezelf  :Wink: .

@iedereen,
Geniet van het zonnetje!!

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

erg vaag, lijkt wel of ik in een coffeeshop zit ofzo

----------


## Agnes574

Oeioei Sietske, hou je dan maar lekker rustig!!
Is de dosis mss niet te hoog nu?
Sterkte in ieder geval!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

Moe maar gelukkig  :Smile: sevens naar de kiné hopelijk is de rugpijn dan wat beter.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me weer behoorlijk genaaid door mn duitse docent, wéér twee 4en voor briefopdrachten, pff ik geef het op met dat mens, ze zoekt het maar uit, tis hartstikke zonde van mn tijd dat ik anderhalf à 2 uur aan 1 brief zit, er vervolgens een 4 voor te krijgen terwijl ik die tijd veel beter in een ander vak kan steken bij welke het wél nuttig is!

Maar verder voel ik me wel oké  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Hey Sylvia,

De moed niet laten zakken hé meid!Je hebt altijd zo van die degoetanten docenten.
Trek het u niet aan.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Idd helaas zijn die er altijd! Maar nu voelt het aan als nutteloze tijdsverspilling! Ik gooi echt veel te veel tijd in het maken van die brieven, en dan komt ze weer met de meest vreemde fouten zoals de datum! (brief speelde zich af in de zomer, dus toen heb ik er augustus boven gezet, tis vreemd als je zo'n brief schrijft in maart!) Heeft ze dat allemaal foutgerekend, pff raar mens!

----------


## Ronald68

Super!. Lekker uitgeslapen en gisteren maar eens gewoon om 5 uur naar huis gegaan. Het zonnetje schijnt, alleen jammer dat de zonwering niet naar beneden kan :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je lekker uitgeslapen bent! Waarom kan de zonwering niet omlaag? 

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer meer aanwezig en fit voelt!

@ Dotito,
Hoe ging het bij de kine? In elk geval fijn dat je je gelukkig voelt! Hoop dat de moeheid snel wegtrekt!

@ Syl,
He balen hoor dat je ondanks dat je zo lang ermee bezig bent geweest je zo'n laag cijfer krijgt  :Frown:  Heb je nog uitleg gekregen over wat er niet goed was? Je hebt gelijk dat je je tijd dan beter kan besteden aan vakken waar je wel met zoveel werk verbetering merkt!
Ik hoop dat je je door het zonnetje van vandaag vrolijker voelt!

Vandaag voel ik me... nog niet helemaal wakker...
Gister heerlijk wezen zwemmen, moesten buiten baantjes trekken, daarna sauna, beste vriendin viel voor t eerst in der leven flauw dus die was beetje overstuur en schaamde zich, heb haar op haar gemak gesteld. Ze woont sinds 2 week in nieuwe huisje en heeft sinds die tijd enorm last van duizeligheid dacht dat het over was maar niet dus... scheelde dat ik bij haar zou eten en haar veilig naar huis kon brengen, leuk filmpje gekeken en fotows bekeken en nog andere vriendin was der ook,was leuk  :Big Grin:  Vannacht alleen bagger geslapen, maar dat komt ook wel weer goed  :Wink: 
Wasmachine staat aan, heavy zit op mn schouder, zo was opruimen, was ophangen, afwasmachine uitruimen, heavy's kooi schoonmaken, mezelf onder de douche kwakken en ergens komen zo 2 vrienden langs...

----------


## sietske763

ha luusss, jouw sterkte wensen voor mij helpt wel iets...
hoppa vanmorgen weer 50 mg valdoxan als ontbijt en voel me wat minder stoned.
wat ben je toch druk als ik je post lees..iig fijne middag met vrienden
liefs voor iedereen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Nah ben niet naar haar toegegaan, ik weet precies wat er fout is namelijk, zij mag mij niet, ik mag haar niet, en zij kan me terugpakken met fouten die eigenlijk niet fout zijn! Maar ga vanaaf weer met mn vriend de kroeg in, en toevallig is hij half 'duits' dus ik neem die brieven even mee, laat ik ze aan hem zien, kan ie weer lkkr flippen!

Ben je trouwens niet met Ruben gaan zwemmen? Dat zou je toch gaan doen?  :Big Grin: 

Ik voel me verder prima, school gehad, boodschappen gedaan, stad ingeweest, 3 kwartier gesport, heerlijk! Terug naar huis gegaan, en vanavond met mn vriend de kroeg in, zo is mijn dagje ook weer vol  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vanmorgen voelde ik me redelijk goed nu voel ik me heel moe.Heb ook weer steken aan mijn hart gekregen.Vraag me niet hoe dat komt,heb dat eerlijk gezegd al een tijdje.
Heb van mijn huisarst een telefoon van een cardioloog gekregen,ga toch voor de zekerheid eens een afspraak maken.
Voor zelfde geld is het niets is het gewoon stres,maar je weet maar nooit.

@Luuss,

Bij de kine heb ik een lichte masage en wat warmte gekregen.En de volgende keer krijg ik oefeningen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je je minder stoned voelt  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
En hoe reageerde hij toen hij de brieven zag?
Ja maar Ruben was ziek tot donderdagochtend dus hebben we besloten maar niet te zwemmen...

@ Dotito,
Voelde je je beter na de lichte massage en warmte? 
Vervelend dat je je nog steeds moe voelt  :Frown: 
Wel verstandig dat je de cardioloog even gaat bellen, zekerheid is wel belangrijk!

Vandaag voel ik mij... ontzettend slap!
Donderdag dus (af)was gedaan, heavy kooi schoongemaakt, keuken wc en woonkamer schoongemaakt, Ruben kwam, snel even gedoucht, gekletst, samen eten gekookt en nog meer gekletst. 's Avonds voelde ik me niet goed, zijn Ruben en ik wandeling wezen maken maar hielp niet want had het benauwd, thuisgekomen deden mijn benen het niet meer en was ik constant duizelig, Ruben is bij mij gebleven, heeft mij een massage gegeven, had echt teveel pijn in mijn rug... 's nachts was ik om de haverklap wakker... Vrijdagochtend heb ik gekotst, denk dat er in zo'n pakje saus vlees zat of zo... was nog steeds duizelig, heb de hele dag niks gegeten, heb wel veel gedronken, Ruben heeft de pc geüpdatet en wou van alles voor mij doen... toen gingen hij en een vriend weg... had dekbed van boven gehaald en ben af en aan in slaap gevallen op de bank, 's avonds om 10 uur ofzo maar naar bed gegaan en werd wakker om 9 uur vanochtend, maar kon er niet afkomen eerst... kan nu nog geen hap eten, heb ook nergens zin in... 
Ik voel me in elk geval niet meer duizelig enzo... maar fitness zit er niet in en ik zou morgen mountainbiken maar ik weet niet of ik dat wel kan...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Nah hij heeft die brieven bekeken en kon zo zeggen: Jep dit is wel goed, en daar is niks fouts aan, met andere woorden dat wijf naait echt! Mn vriend pissig, die wil het liefst ff lekker kleppen met dat mens!

Jij beterschap trouwens! Pff afgelopen donderdag was het hier zoo lekker weer!! En dan ben jij ziek, ahw! Hoop dat je snel weer een beetje opknapt!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Pff dat mag echt niet hoor! Wat een dom mens, kan je dit gedoe niet overleggen met je mentrix of een ander vertrouwenspersoon op school zodat het goed komt? 

Ach dat is gewoon dat klote lichaam van mij, combi van pijn, veel te veel doen, veel te weinig slaap en al die rare emoties en dan zegt mijn lichaam dat hij er tijdelijk mee ophoudt letterlijk  :Frown:  Ik voel me nu weer goed hoor, alleen nog steeds slapjes omdat ik niks gegeten heb sinds donderdagavond, maar verder komt het dik in orde!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, ik ben al vaker naar mn mentrix geweest, maar zij kan er niets aan doen.. en de vertrouwenspersoon op school ís dat mens! Ik ga gewoon volgende week naar dr toe met mn bevindingen, en geef haar eventueel een seintje dat mijn 'bijlesleraar duits' ghehe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:  even een leuk praatje met haar wilt maken óver de brieven!

Van je lichaam is het trouwens wel kut! Pff hoop ook dat het nu weer wegblijft, is niks om je zo belabberd te voelen! Mn moeder loopt thuis weer helemaal te snotteren, en ik merk nu al aan mn keel dat ik weer begin te hoesten, dus ze zal me wel weer aangestoken hebben! Pff gek wordt ik ervan!

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap lieve meiden!!

Neem je rust en verzorg jezelf!!

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed en lekker rustig vandaag!

Ik heb eens lekker lang kunnen slapen en werd wakker met het idee; vandaag hoef ik helemaal niets te doen; heerlijk!!

Het eerste uur wél énorme koppijn gehad; wss heb ik zéér diep en gespannen geslapen, maar das nu over gelukkig!

----------


## sietske763

voel me echt verschrikkelijk door de valdoxan, maar je wordt er iig niet dikker van, van ellende al paar kilo kwijt.
iedereen beterschap en evt toch nog fijn weekend

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me kapot nu, maar voldaan.We zijn naar Mechelen geweest voor wat ideetjes op te doen voor mijn kleren voor d'n trouw.
Heb er wel van genoten. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Sietske

Hoop dat ge u vlug beter voelt.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Oh leuk jurken!! Heb je nu al een ideetje wat het gaat worden  :Wink: ?

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, pijn in mn keel is er nog steeds maar voel me niet zo beroerd als dat ik verwacht had! Én het ziet er buiten heerlijk uit met dat zonnetje!! :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me weer een stuk beter, neem de AD nu ook later in en heb nog steeds geen slaapstoornissen.
hoop dus echt dat deze AD op den duur mn slaapstoornissen mindert, zodat ik minder med. hoef te slikken.

@Do
@syl
beterschap

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Raar dat je mentrix er niet bij kan helpen  :Confused:  Succes met het gezellige praatje!
Ik hoop dat je keelpijn snel overgaat!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je je nog steeds goed en lekker rustig voelt  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop dat je je een stuk beter blijft voelen en dat deze AD ervoor zorgt dat je minder medicatie in hoeft te nemen!

@ Dotito,
Leuk zeg dat je bent wezen rondkijken naar trouwkleding  :Smile:  Hoop dat je iets leuks gevonden hebt  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me... iets beter...
Gister op een gegeven moment maar weer mijn bedje opgezocht, werd ik wakker van de telefoon, was het Ruben dat hij binnen 10 min bij mij zou zijn, dus ik zo wankelend opstaan, kon amper op mijn eigen benen staan, was hij er al binnen 5 minuten... papa had een broodje kaas voor mij gemaakt maar koste me moeite om 5 hapjes te nemen, was t eerste wat ik sinds donderdag gegeten had...had t steeds koud, maarja als je niks eet is dat ook niet gek natuurlijk... vanochtend had ik trek dus broodje jam gegeten en net een broodje kaas gegeten, heb onder de douche gestaan en viel wel weer bijna om, mijn rug doet heel veel pijn, maar verder gaat het wel weer goed  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Dankjewel, maar voel me niet echt beroerd hoor enkel keelpijn  :Smile:  Maar dat komt welbekend van mn veel te grote keelamandelen af!

@ Luuss,

Pff het wordt echt tijd dat je weer beter wordt he!! Klinkt niet goed meid! Wel lief dat Ruben je even kwam opzoeken, maar denk dat je beter in je bedje had kunnen blijven!

En mn mentrix is gewoon flut! Ze weet gewoon niet wat ze ermee aanmoet  :Smile: 

Verder verveelde ik me vandaag dood, en heeft iemand me gewoon lopen chanteren  :Frown: !! Precies dat hele stalkersverhaal, alleen die gast is gewoon niet verliefd, hij wil gewoon seks, wat ik zelf dus al verwacht had. Zegt ie vanmiddag tegen me: En als je nu niet naar mijn huis komt dan vertel ik (heel bullshit verhaal) aan je familie blablabla! Zo boos geworden, heb tegen hem gezegd dat ie dan maar richting Wallen moest gaan, en dat t mij geen moer kon schelen wat ie tegen mn familie zou zeggen. Nu hopen dat ik van m afben, pff écht niet leuk zulke types!!

----------


## sietske763

ha syl,
diezelfde gek waarvan je me eerder vertelde??
geniaal antwoord van jou aan hem

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Idd diezelfde gek!! Eerst was ie me helemaal de liefde aan het verklaren, dat ie me helemaal geweldig vond, en nooit meer zou laten gaan etc etc, en vanmiddag kwam ie dus met dat. Haha ik wist zelf al dat het hem echt niet om liefde ging hoor, bovendien heb ik al n vriend, maar dat weet hij niet  :Wink:  Maar om me dan te gaan chanteren voor seks? Soms denk ik echt: Man waar zijn je manieren!! Zo ga je toch niet met meisjes om??

----------


## buukje

vandaag voel ik mij uitgerust
ik slaap goed de laatste tijd met behulp van valdoxan
ga 9 uur s.avononds op bed en slaap een stuk door
wat een verademing :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

De stemming is er behoorlijk uit. Op mijn werk vallen ze bij bosjes (als 3 ziek) en thuis met de keuken renovatie begonnen. Komend weekeind naar Euro Disney, dat komt ook al niet uit. Ik loop langzaamaan vol en het einde is niet in zicht.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Succes met de drukte!! Maar een weekendje euro disney is niet weg toch  :Wink: ?

Ik voel me vandaag wel redelijk, vannacht geen oog dicht gedaan en loop weer te hoesten als een zeehondje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Mjah klinkt als een flut mentrix!
Goh wanneer houdt je stalker eens op zeg  :Confused:  zend hem maar naar mij door dan maak ik wel korte metten met hem!!! Maar idd jou antwoord is ook erg goed  :Wink: 
Ja was lief en afgesproken dat Ruben kwam, maar ehm ja misschien had ik beter in bed kunnen blijven liggen  :Embarrassment: 
Wel vervelend hoor dat je loopt te hoesten als een zeehondje, alhoewel zeehondjes wel schattig zijn...

@ Buukje,
Hartstikke fijn zeg dat je weer goed kan salpen en je je beter voelt! Ik hoop echt dat dat zo blijft!

@ Ronald,
Ja griep gaat rond geloof ik  :Frown:  Vervelend zeg dat je constant moet overwerken en dan ook nog de keuken renovatie erbij... ik hoop dat de keuken lekker snel afgerond is, zodat je daar niet ook weer langer mee zit dan gepland!
Ik kan me voorstellen dat met al die drukte je geen tijd/zin hebt om even ontspannen naar Disneyland te gaan met je vrouw en kids, want dan loop je toch met je hoofd bij 'en dit en dat moet ik nog doen'... 
Ik hoop echt voor je dat het wat rustiger gaat worden voor je! Heel veel succes! En geniet er maar lekker van dat Enrico gewonnen heeft!

Vandaag voel ik me... wel weer op kracht, maar heb nog te weinig energie om daadwerkelijk dingen te gaan doen... en ik wil nog zoveel... blegh.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ... :Frown: .weet met mezelf geen blijf.Moet van de week mijn ...........krijgen snap ge?
Sevens voor de laaste keer naar de kliniek voor de uitslag van de immunoloog.
Ze heeft vorig keer al gezegd dat alles in orde was dus.

Maar ze moet toch kunnen verdienen he!!
Was eigenlijk vorig keer niet zo goed gezind dat ik de rek.van immunologie kreeg.voor al die testen heb ik zelf 470 euro moeten opleggen schandalig duur toch he!! kon er niet mee lachten :Mad: 

@Sylvia,

Heb nog niet specifiek iets gevonden,ventje heeft woensdag verlof genomen.We gaan dan bij ons is kijken in de stad daar heb je ook mooie winkels.
Ja voor dat ik mijn keuze gevonden heb?dat duurt toch altijd een tijdje hoor. :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@lieve luuss,
beterschap meid!!
@buukje
als ik het goed onthouden heb slik je valdoxan, zou je mij er meer over kunnen vertellen?
of hier of op valdoxan forum of in pm??
ben nl zo benieuwd naar goede ervaringen en hoe lang het allemaal duurt, voordat je er goed van kan slapen??
alvast bedankt

slecht geslapen, verder wel goed

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha nja iig nog iemand om op terug te vallen  :Smile:  Mn vriend weet ookal precies waar ie woont en hoe ie eruit ziet, en op dat soort vlakken kan ie behoorlijk gewelddadig zijn! Dus probeer hem een beetje rustig te houden, mits meneertje stalker natuurlijk ook ophoepelt.
En jaaa zeehondjes zijn schattig!!  :Big Grin:  Alleen mij gehoest niet  :Stick Out Tongue: 
En jij nog maar ff rust houden totdat je volledig beter bent meid!!

@ Dotito,

Oooh, maar als je juist heel lang naar iets specifiek opzoekt bent dan zul je uiteindelijk wel iets vinden  :Smile:  Ik ben zelf ook altijd heel moeilijk, en alles moet dan gewoon pérfect zijn !  :Smile:  Alleen wel jammer dat trouwjurken zo ontzettend duur zijn! Heb je stiekem wel al een kleur in gedachte? Ga je voor traditioneel wit, of juist niet? Of misschien wil je het wel gewoon 1 groot geheim houden!!  :Embarrassment: 

@ Sietske,

Ach je bent niet de enige die slecht geslapen heeft!! Heb zelf vannacht ook geen oog dicht gedaan! Echt afschuwelijk viel maar niet in slaap! En dan gaat de wekker om 9 uur, en dan wil je dat ding echt vervloeken!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Ook ik heb verschrikkelijk geslapen vannacht ... ook redelijk wat pijn; mss dat het daardoor kwam ???

Vandaag ga ik me door de dag 'slepen', straks met iemand naar de 'trimschool' waar onze zwarte woef als test/studiekonijn mag dienen, benieuwd hoe dat zal gaan  :Big Grin: .

Morgen hopelijk méér aanwezig hier en beter geslapen  :Wink: .

Knuff voor iedereen 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Herken het gevoel dat je met jezelf geen blijf weet!
Succes bij de immunoloog en ik hoop dat de wandeling je goed doet vanmiddag!
Duur grapje trouwens  :EEK!: 

@ Sietske,
Dankje  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je slecht geslapen hebt, maar gelukkig gaat het verder wel goed met je  :Smile: 

@ Sylvia,
Ghehe hoop dat je vriend niks slechts hoeft te doen  :Wink: 
En ja zeehondjes zijn lief maar hoesten is sowieso niet leuk/schattig... hoop dat het snel overgaat!
Ik doe mijn best om niks te doen, dus ben hier lekker op MC bezig  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Balen dat je zoveel pijn hebt zal ongetwijfeld gezorgd hebben voor je slechte nachtrust...
Ik hoop dat je je dag een beetje door komt en dat je woefke er niet al te maf uitziet na t tripje naar de trimschool  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Nou heb m tot nu toe wel kunnen inhouden!!

Mijn dag is van redelijk tot baggerslecht nu, had wel al steeds last van mn keel/hoesten, maar nu voel ik me echt uitgeput, bagger, verstopte neus, hoesten als een gek. Halleluja net 2/3 weken weer helemaal beter, en dan begin je toch gewoon weer opnieuw!  :Smile:  Ik ga nu iig mn bedje opzoeken, en hopen dat ik vannacht beter slaap!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ik hoop dat je lekker kan slapen en dat het niet weer helemaal overnieuw begint met ziekjes zijn voor je en dat je je morgen gewoon lekker beter voelt!
Welterusten!

----------


## Agnes574

Truste en beterschap Syll!!
Xx Ag

----------


## xylina

vannacht voel ik me moe en geen zin in werk maar moet nog tot 8 uur en dan nog 1 nacht, dan hebben we er weer fijn 6 gehad....pfffffffffffff

(korte uitleg: ik zit in de zorg en draai nachtdiensten..... heb eindelijk een keer heeeerlijk geslapen overdag dus waarom moe?....)

----------


## sietske763

hoi xylina,
heb ook jaren nachtdiensten gedraaid, ook in de zorg.
vind s,nachts werken heerlijk, geen gezeur aan je hoofd, maar omschakelen vond ik een drama, weer paar dagen overdag leven weer omschakelen, nou ja je weet er alles van.
hoe ouder ik werd hoe moeilijker ik de omschakeling vond

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss/Ag,

Thanks!! Helaas heb ik vannacht ook niet geslapen, kwam om half 9 mn bed uit en alles draaide om me heen, was heel erg moe en kon bijna niet meer op mn benen staan. Ben dus ook niet naar school geweest, meteen weer mn bed ingegaan en heb tot zo'n 1 uur vanmiddag geslapen, heeft me wel ff goed gedaan, alleen mn hoofd voelt nog erg pijnlijk (verstopte neus/hoesten/hoofdpijn etc) Hopen dat ik straks een beetje opknap door het geslapen te hebben en morgen weer gewoon naar school kan!

----------


## sietske763

@syl,
alweer aan het hoesten?
had je toch paar weken geleden ook al, is het nu alweer begonnen??
sterkte

----------


## Luuss0404

@Xilina,
Misschien juist omdat je een keer zo goed geslapen hebt dat je zo moe bent, misschien is je lichaam en geest daardoor wel in de war??

@ Sietske,
Jij al wat beter geslapen?

@ Syl,
Wat jij schrijft over dat niet op je benen kunnen staan, draaierig zijn en moe zijn dat voelde ik ook de afgelopen dagen,dat is zo verrot zeg!
Hoop dat veel slapen en rusten gaat helpen en dat je morgen gewoon lekker naar school kan!
Heel veel beterschap lieve meid!!!

Vandaag voel ik mij... geweldig!
NaarRuben gegaan. samen zij huisje beetje schoon gemakt. mijn gitaar gestemd, hij is nu rijlessen...
Toetsenbord viel uit. geen nieuwe batterijen, wel ander aansluitbaar toetsenbord van rubber waar knopjes aangeven iets anders te zijn dan ik op mijn scherm zie,maar ik ben eruit gekomen alhoewel het niet echt snel gaat...
Zo boodschapjes doen, koken,eten en muziek maken. heb mijn gitaar mee namelijk  :Big Grin: 

voor zover mogelijk fijne dag iedereen en geniet van het lekkere zonnetje!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Jep alweer idd!! Komt hoogstwaarschijnlijk door mn amandelen, deze ontsteken nogal snel!

@ Luuss,

Jaaa het is idd enorm verrot!! Heb vandaag echt zo goed als de hele dag geslapen, inclusief vanavond weer zo'n 2 uur. Voel me nu wel iets beter, hoofdpijn is ietsjes minder, maar nog niet helemaal weg, meestal slaap ik nogal laat omdat ik wacht tot mn vriend 's avonds thuis is en dan nog even weltrusten zeg, maar aangezien hij vanavond naar de schietvereniging is, en pas bij 1 uur vannacht thuiskomt kan ik op tijd mn bedje in, hopenlijk helpt al die extra rust en voel ik me morgen beter! Wil morgen namelijk wel naar school, en morgenavond zou ik meegaan naar de dartwedstrijd, en wil dat liever niet missen  :Frown:  En het weer zag er vandaag zo super lekker uit, en dan lig ik de hele dag in bed grr  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Voel me vandaag gelukkig alweer beter  :Smile:  Het duurde even voordat ik in slaap viel had bij elven een tabletje codeine ingenomen, maar lag om half 2 nog te hoesten, toen heb ik er maar nog een ingenomen en toen meteen in slaap gevallen tot half 9 vanmorgen  :Smile:  Voel me nu helemaal niet moe meer en geen hoofdpijn/misselijkheid. Sja het hoesten is er nog, maar daar kan ik iig wel mee naar school  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@syl, wat is hoesten vervelend he, vooral als je wilt slapen, mijn ervaring is dat 20mg tegen nachtelijke hoest goed is, 10mg merkte ik niet zo
heb ook een paar x per jaar paar nachten codeine nodig, maar 1 x was HA zo vervelend dat ik maar 5 tabletjes van 10 mg kreeg.....te weinig en te laag gedoseerd dus,
nu koop ik het altijd op vakantie daar kun je het zo kopen en er zit ook meer werkzame stof in 27mg geloof ik.
dus met koffer vol codeine weer huiswaarts

----------


## sietske763

@luss, fijn dat je je weer betyer voelt, ben je daar gebleven?
goed afgelopen met dat rubberen toetsenbord?
zal wel want ik zag dat je nog wat gepost had.

gelukkig weer na 2 nachten een betere nacht, geestelijk nog steeds prima

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ja idd dat hoesten is vervelend, maar ben uiteindelijk na 2 tabletjes van 10 mg (dus idd 20 mg) in slaap gevallen. Nu maar hopen dat het vanavond niet te erg wordt, aangezien ik meega de kroeg in, en daar nogal wat afgerookt wordt, dus ff in de gaten houden dat ik straks niet half stik in mn gehoest/rook!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je je weer beter voelt op het hoesten na  :Smile: 
Heel veel plezier vanavond en ik hoop dat je niet stikt in je hoesten!

@ Sietske,
Jup daar gebleven ^_^ Ghehe ja ik kwam er ongeveer uit met dat toetsenbord  :Wink: 
Fijn dat jij een betere nacht hebt gehad en dat je je geestelijk nog steeds prima voelt!

Vandaag voel ik mij... gelukkig en verdrietig... jaja beetje tegenstrijdig...
Gister en vanochtend heerlijk met Ruben doorgebracht, lekker gegeten en gekletst en muziek geprobeerd te maken hij op zijn elektronische piano (nee geen keyboard) en ik op mijn gitaar  :Smile:  Ruben ging naar school en ik bleef nog even wakker worden en had mijn gevoelens op papier gezet voor hem. Daarna lekker thuis opgeruimd en gefitnessd, alleen na het fitness wat erg lekker ging kwam mij het verdrietige nieuws ten gehore dat de moeder van mijn aangetrouwde nicht is overleden (das dus de oma van de neefjes waar ik vaak op pas) dus ik heb mijn nicht even opgebeld en as zaterdag gaan papa en ik naar de dienst en de begravenis. Deze 'oma' was een schat van een mens en erg positief ingesteld ondanks dat ze door haar MS de laatste tijd zelfs bijna niet meer kon spreken (toen ik haar leerde kennen kon ze alleen niks meer met haar benen) en ik heb zoveel respect voor mijn nicht dat ze altijd voor haar moeder heeft gezorgd naast alle andere dingen en naast dat ze verder ook nog voor iedereen klaar stond...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed,heb ook niet teveel pijn.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Avondje was geslaagd hoor! Was erg gezellig!

Gecondoleerd met het overlijden van de moeder van je aangetrouwde nicht, nooit leuk als er iemand overlijdt :Frown:  Gelukkig heb je het wel gezellig met Ruben!

----------


## Agnes574

Doodmoe ... na een lange,maar gezellige middag...
Nu weer plat!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me uitgerust en heb ook goed geslapen :Smile: 
Alleen dat ik sinds een paar dagen weer sukkel met mijn hand.(gewrichtspijn):

----------


## sietske763

voel me geestelijk echt uitgeput, paar nachten zo slecht geslapen,
maar ben iig niet depri

----------


## dotito

Hallo Boy,

Welkom op MC

Wat voel je dan allemaal?


Grtjes Do

----------


## dotito

@Boy,

En met wat kunnen we u helpen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk goed, nog steeds gehoest, maar dat valt te overleven  :Smile: 
Kwam vanmorgen vroeg op school en toen kwam een vriendin hélemaal overstuur naar me toe, ik troosten dus ja te laat in de les :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Mn hele examenrooster gehad +mondelingen overzicht, en het komt nu allemaal ontzettend dichtbij, mn mondelingen zijn half april al, heb hoogstens nog 2 à 3 weekjes, en heb het gevoel dat ik nog helemaal niets kan. Ga dus dit weekend zeker beginnen met stampen!

Sporten straks maar een keertje overslaan, wil even een planning gaan maken voor mn examens, pfoeh het zijn wel 3 weken lang examens:S ontzettend raar verdeeld, de ene week 2 examens, de week erop 4 examens en die week daarop maar 1 examen. Nja ik ga het merken hè  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me .... weet ik niet eigenlijk  :Wink: 
Ik heb zéér goed geslapen vannacht en ben daar nog een beetje duf van, zal over een uurtje wel beter gaan  :Smile: 

Xx Ag

----------


## xylina

ik voel me vandaag niet zo happy, heb last van zer pijnlijke knieen!!

haat klutsknieendiemegaveelpijndoendoorhetvocht...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je weer wat beter voelt meid, daar was je ook wel aan toe!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je bent bijgekomen van een gezellige middag en dat je weer lekker geslapen hebt, want dat is belangrijk! Hoop dat de dufheid snel overgewaaid was!

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop dat je je slaap inmiddels weer gevonden hebt en dat je je minder uitgeput voelt! Heel veel sterkte meid!

@ Syl,
Vervelend hoor dat je nog steeds moet hoesten  :Frown: 
Was het uitgaan wel leuk nog?
Heel veel succes met stampen en leren en oefenen voor je mondelingen en andere toetsen, tentamens en examens! 
Die examens verdelen ze altijd erg raar, maarja je moet het ermee doen... en idd een planning maken en daarin even je sport en leuke bezigheden niet opnemen is wel heel verstandig van je! Owja wil je me even die nagellak merk mailen want woensdag zit ik al in Duitsland dus kan ik dat voor je meenemen!

@ Xylina,
Vervelend dat je zo'n pijn aan je knieën hebt  :Frown:  Kan je het vocht niet eruit laten halen of leren om dat zelf te doen? Een vriend van mij heeft reuma en ging daarvoor eerst altijd naar ziekenhuis maar die kan dat nu thuis doen als zijn knieën weer eens vol vocht zitten...

Vandaag voel ik mij... happy!
Gister een heerlijke dag samen met Ruben doorgebracht. Samen de trein naar Assen genomen om naar de Smelt te gaan, hij was daar nog nooit geweest en ook niet in de sauna/stoombad ofzo. Heerlijk gezwommen buiten in het zonnetje, van de glijbaan geweest, in t golfslagbad, in de stroomversnelling en in de kruidenbad en ondertussen lekker thee gedronken buiten in de zon! Daarna naar t naakt gedeelte, sauna, stoombad, bubbelbad enzo gedaan was echt heel fijn! Ruben vond het gelukkig echt heel leuk en heel fijn allemaal dus we gaan dit vaker doen! Daarna lekker naar t station gewandeld door een park/bos heen, nog even naar de kinderboerderij geweest omdat ik dat zo graag wou maar Ruben vond het ook echt heel leuk! Samen naar Groningen gegaan en daar in de Ni Hao in t stadspark (t park van Groningen) wezen eten/wokken/rijsttafelen wat ook erg leuk en romantisch was ondanks dat mijn eetlust niet optimaal was voor zoiets... Samen filmpje gekeken bij hem thuis en heerlijk geslapen! Vandaag lekker rustig aan gedaan gekletst enzo en toen moest ik op verjaardag bij mijn oma en dat was ook erg gezellig, veel gelachen en gekletst en moest vaker komen zei ze en dat ga ik ook doen! 
Ow ik ben hevig verliefd hierzo! Dit heerlijke gevoel wens ik iedereen toe!!!
Morgen om 10 uur naar een crematie met mijn paps, zal wel emotioneel en mooi worden hoop ik... en dan verder met dagdromen  :Wink: 
woensdag gezellig met Ruben en nog een lieve jongen naar Duitsland (Syl, hint hint!) eerst ff winkelen in Düsseldorf en dan naar Warner Bros lekker kindje zijn!
Owja Ruben, die lieve jongen en ik gaan met zijn 3tjes ook naar Bospop 10 en 11 juli heerlijk kijken naar the Cranberries, Crosby/Stills/Nash, The Doors, Status Quo, Billy Idol en anderen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Hier zit een heeeeeel gelukkig meisje!!!!!

Ik wens iedereen veel positiefs en liefs toe en een heerlijk weekend zonder pijn en zorgen!

----------


## 2ling

Ik wel happy, zoals de laatste dagen....
JIj???

----------


## sietske763

redelijk...geestelijk goed.
ben nog steeds met die k*t valdoxan bezig wat dus de oorzaak is...
maar kreeg zo,n lief pm over valdoxan dat ik weer moed heb om toch door te zetten
iedereen een fijn weekend en iedereen die niet lekker is, veel sterkte

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me weer helemaal kapot zowel mentaal/fysiek
Zit weer helemaal te creperen van tante rooske.... :Mad: 
Word er gek van. :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

voel me geestelijk goed,
lichamelijk nog slecht, maar het lijkt ietsjes beter
@do, heb je een pm gestuurd, veel sterkte

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dank u wel 

Liefs Do  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ 2ling, 
fijn dat je happy bent de laatste dagen! Houden zo!

@ Sietske,
Fijn he dat andere mensen je zo steunen om door te gaan als het even moeilijk is  :Smile: 
Hoop dat het lichamelijk ook beter zal gaan, zodat je geest en lichaam weer op dezelfde lijn zitten!

@ Dotito,
Vervelend dat je je mentaal en fysiek zo slecht voelt  :Frown:  Hoop dat tante Rooske snel vervliegt en je je weer beter zal voelen!
Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... happy en een beetje verdrietig.
Heerlijk geslapen en gedroomd, maarja moest wel naar een crematie vandaag...
Was wel heel mooi en erg emotioneel. Mijn neef en nicht waren blij dat papa en ik ons respect en medeleven kwamen tonen. Mijn neef heeft een hele mooie tekst uitgesproken namens zijn vrouw (mijn nicht) en alles was zowel in het Frans als in het Nederlands, want de overleden vrouw en mijn aangetrouwde nicht zijn beide Françaises. Mijn 3 neefjes hebben zich hartstikke goed gedragen voor de wildebrassen dat het normaal zijn, mijn oudste neefje was ook lichtelijk ontdaan en wou het liefst de aula verlaten zoals ook mocht zei hij tegen mij, maar hij wou er voor zijn mama zijn en dus moest hij groot en stoer zijn. Hij ging mij nog uitleggen hoe zijn oma was overleden en hoe het nu verder met haar ging en dat hij een volgende keer liever niet mee ging. Echt super schattig! Er was ook een zus van de overleden vrouw en die wou achter de kist aanrennen toen die werd weggerold naar achter, zij huilde zo hartverscheurend dat ik haar verdriet helemaal voelde in mijn lichaam, echt zo verdrietig en mijn nicht probeerde steeds zo sterk te zijn en niet te huilen... het was heel mooi!
* Je viens te chanter la ballade, la ballade des gens heureux = Ik zing voor jou de balade, de balade van de gelukkige mensen * 
Ik heb nog met papa nagepraat, hij was ontdaan omdat hij veel mensen heeft verloren onder wie zijn ouders op te vroege leeftijd wat bij elke begrafenis of crematie weer bij hem terugkomt, dus hebben we daar heel goed over gepraat en ik ben gewoon heel blij met mijn paps!

Aan iedereen een fijn weekend!

----------


## xylina

sterkte luus met het verlies.

het vocht in me knieen is nog niet zo erg als die vriend waar jij het over had. tis wss een beetje overbelast :Frown:  heb nu 4 dagen rust voorgeschreven gekregen hopelijk helpt ut.

vandaag voel ik me een beetje beter maar nog steeds last van die knietjes.......

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Xylina,
Bedankt  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat de 4 dagen rust gaan helpen en dat je knietjes dan minder of geen pijn meer doen zodat je je echt weer beter voelt!  :Smile:  Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## sietske763

niet erg best, klok vooruit en dan pillen in je lijf......niet de perfecte situatie

----------


## Sylvia93

Net zoals Sietske ondervind ik ook problemen van die klok! Pff uur te weinig rust gehad, stress door gestalkt worden, en tegelijk moeten leren en al datgene, vrolijk wordt je er iig niet van!

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me moe.....heb buikpijn....rugpijn...niet te doen  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Sterkte Do! Altijd vervelend die periode  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Pff wat voel ik me rot zeg.. Hele verhaal van stalken/chanteren gaat hier verder, had mn oom ingelicht, deze had zn vader gebeld en die idioot heeft gezegt dat ik heb foto's van mijzelf gestuurd had naar hem etc etc. En nu geloofd iedereen dat, dus lijkt het alsof ík de foute ben hier.. En de halve familie geloofd hem nu natuurlijk over die foto's.. pff wat een perfecte timing voor dit soort dingen....

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Ja meid das ni leuk he

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter en minder moe en de pijn is draaglijk

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Do,Sietske en Syll!!

Vandaag voel ik me ... redelijk goed  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hey Agnes,

Dank u wel he!

Ben blij dat ge u redelijk goed voelt vandaag,mag ook al eens he!

Liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoop dat jij je ook snel beter voelt lieve Do!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks allebei!!  :Smile:  Hoop dat t snel opgelost wordt, want het blijft echt rondspoken in mn hoofd, gelukkig heb ik nog een heel lief persoon wie achter me staat!! Ik hoop ook dat ze verder niks willen uitvissen over de gehele gebeurtenis, wil het gewoon achter me laten.. Pff zou me iig een stuk schelen, mn hoofd kan al die dingen nu niet zo goed meer aan, en dan nog al het leren erbij.. pff..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ lieve Sietske,
Die klok die vooruit gaat en over een half jaar weer achteruit vind ik ook maar niks  :Confused:  Ik hoop dat je je vandaag wat beter voelt dan gister! Ik stuur je zo nog wel een pm  :Wink: 

@ lieve Syl,
Hoop echt dat het je lukt om te leren met jou tekort aan rust en het gedoe met je stalker/familie! Zwaar kl*ten dat je familie zijn kant kiest  :Frown:  Maar wel fijn dat je vriend jou steunt! Hopelijk gaat het snel voorbij en kan je je weer helemaal concentreren op leren en leuke dingen! Heel veel sterkte!

@ lieve Dotito,
Fijn dat je je iets beter voelt  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat je lekker rustig aan kan doen zodat je je snel weer echt beter voelt! Veel sterkte!

@ lieve Agnes,
Fijn dat je je redelijk goed voelt, hopelijk voel je je na al die vitamientjes die jij van de week neemt met je shakes en salades en met lekker slapen stukken beter en kan je ook lekker genieten van de lente!

Vandaag voel ik mij... onrustig en niet uitgeslapen.
Zaterdag lekker met mijn paps gekletst en gegeten, hij ging uit met een vriendin om een bandje te kijken en ik ben later ook maar uit gegaan want ik kon echt niet stil zitten. Was gezellig, laat thuis, kort nachtje. Zondag gepoogd belastingaangifte voor mijn paps te doen maar die had zijn DigiD niet dus voormalig belastingadviseur even gemaild ook over rente aftrek want dat snapte ik niet, kreeg net mail terug dus moet zo even belastingaangifte gaan doen  :Smile:  Verder lekker rustig dagje gehad, maar was een beetje chaotisch in mijn hoofd en dat is nog niet helemaal weg... vannacht weer weinig geslapen en vanochtend lekker gefitnest en daarna moest ik even op zoek naar mijn verstand en energie...
Zometeen komt Ruben en dan gaan we quiche maken.

Veel sterkte en liefde gewenst aan een ieder!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks, tis idd kut ja, kijk ik weet dat ik geen ehh heilig boontje ben, maar ben echt absoluut niet gediend van die leugens! En dat hij daarmee mn familie omver probeerd te halen, sja ze geloven maar wie ze willen, zegt toch meer over hun dan over mij  :Smile:  Vandaag de hele dag niks gehoord, dus ik hoop dat ze het gewoon laten rusten, t boeit mij verder ook niet of hij uberhaupt iets heeft... ik bedoel dan heeft ie dat gewoon van internet geplukt... Zoiezo heb ik al geen geweldige band met hun, maar als zij partij gaan trekken voor de verkeerde, is dat niet mijn probleem  :Smile: 

Ik ben ook helemaal niet uitgerust en hartstikke moe! Vanavond zelfs nog zo'n anderhalf uur geslapen, en ik voel me nog bekaf, nja hopen dat ik vannacht beter slaap, tis iig nog steeds een choas in mn hoofd..

Hoop dat je het gezellig hebt gehad met Ruben  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me: Moe moe moe moe moe, pff kan 's nachts maar niet mn draai vinden zodat ik goed kan slapen, wat resulteerd in maar heel weinig slapen 's nachts, en 's morgens bekaf mn bed uit.. Nja vandaag gelukkig wel een lesuur eerder uit dan normaal, dus dat is al een beetje een troost, dan maar vanmiddag weer even op bed liggen *gaap*

----------


## xylina

vandaag voel ik me ok, 
beetje last van die klutsknieen maar verder goed :Smile: 
straks ff bij oma langs. en verder me pootjes hoog houden weinig trappen lopen...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me wat beter en de pijn is draaglijk.Heb redelijk goed geslapen,en tante rooske is bijna voorbij...oef :Smile: 
Ja doet toch veel hoor slapen op een goede matras :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Straks naar de kine voor wat oefeningen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed ,heb goed geslapen :Smile:  en mentaal voel ik me ook goed.
Gisteren kine geweest,oefeningen gedaan heeft me wel deugd gedaan.
Daarna een zonnebank gaan nemen(zalig) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sevens ga ik even een bezoekje brengen langs mijn ma,is weer heel tijdje geleden.(anders blijft ze zagen)

----------


## sietske763

voel me erg duf......heb wel het idee dat ik beter geslapen heb en daardoor zo duf ben.
het lijkt er echt op dat slaap iets beter wordt door valdoxan (mag ook onderhand wel is)

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ben blij dat ge iets beter begint te slapen,nu hopen dat het zo blijft. :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Blij dat je weer wat beter slaapt  :Smile:  Bij mij is t sinds t weekend weer bagger, val maar niet in slaap, en lig echt tot ruim 4 uur 's nachts te draaien/woelen etc

----------


## sietske763

@lieve syl, vreselijk voor je dat je zo slecht slaapt(weet wat het is)je gaat er gewoon kapot aan..., en dan moet jij er ook nog bij leren....sterkte

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Thanks! Tis idd vervelend, zit op school ook echt van: ehh wakker blijven!! En dan thuis weer verder aan het leren, nja ff doorbijten, morgen mn laatste dagje les van half 9 tot tien over 12, dan heb ik tot dinsdag vrij, en heb ik woensdag+donderdag examentrainingen, en vrijdag weer vrij, hoop dus wat slaap in te halen in die vrije dagen  :Smile:

----------


## aafgos

super
ik wou dat ik jullie allemaal een stukje van mij gevoel kon geven.goed wakker,geen pijn,geen stresstijden meer,goed slapen en vooral een klein beetje gelukkig voelen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Aafgos

Wat lief  :Smile:  Gelukkig voel je je weer super, mag ook wel weer na die rottijd  :Wink: 

Ik ga voor de verandering maar eens wat eerder mn bed in, hoef niet te wachten op vriendlief, dies bij friends, dus ga niet tot 2 uur vannacht wachten  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe...maar voel me gelukkig.Sevens komt mijn ventje thuis en dan trekken we de stad in.
Voor nieuwe schoenen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me ook moe maar happy  :Wink: 
Straks boodschappen halen voor het lange paasweekeind!

Aafgos, goed te horen dat je je gelukkig voelt!! Houden zo!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Heilig boontje of niet, leugens zijn nooit leuk en zeker niet als mensen de verkeerde kant kiezen!
Ik hoop voor je dat je dit weekend met rust gelaten wordt met oog op familie dingen en dat je kan leren voor je examens en mondelingen en dat je je welverdiende rust krijgt! Lekker dat je volgende eek maar 2 daagjes heen hoeft zodat je meer tijd hebt om uit te rusten en te leren!

@ Xylina,
Fijn dat het goed gaat muv je knieën. ik hoop dat het leuk was bij je oma!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je weer wat beter voelt!
Ook goed dat de kine en de zonnebank je gemoedstoestand verbeterd hebben!
Ik hoop dat het gezellig was bij je moeder en dat je je nog steeds goed voelt en dat je een leuk weekend krijgt! 
Gezellig dat je met je ventje gaat shoppen, ik hoop dat jullie slagen! Heel veel plezier! Is hij dit weekend en maandag lekker vrij?

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop dat het beter slapen inderdaad door de Valdoxan komt en dat het geen valse hoop is  :Wink: 

@ Aafgos,
Heel fijn om te horen dat jij je zo goed voelt, eindelijk maar toch! Ik hoop voor je dat je dit gevoel vast kan blijven houden en dat je je zo fijn blijft voelen!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je happy voelt ondanks dat je moe bent!
Veel succes met boodschappen doen voor dit lange paasweekend!

@ Ilse, Tess, Celest, Kakel, Ronald, Joshuatree en overige lieve mensen; een heel fijn weekend!!! Ik hoop dat jullie veel liefde, geluk en vriendschap ervaren, dat het goed met jullie gaat en anders veel beterschap en sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... gelukkig!
Maandag met Ruben quiche gemaakt, hij bleef slapen was erg leuk.
Dinsdag met mijn broertje wezen winkelen (zie nog iets leuks gekocht vandaag), daarna bij Ruben wezen eten en slapen.
Woensdag dagje Düsseldorf en Warner Bros Movie Prak met Ruben en Christiaan, Düsseldorf voor ramune (Japanse drank) en pochi (Japanse koekjes) want die wou Christiaan perse hebben, dus heb voor mijn broertje ook maar wat lekker meegenomen want die is helemaal into the Aziatische dingen (Japan, anime, manga bla), daarna naar Warner Bros gegaan. Was erg leuk! Met Sid (Ice Age), Shrek, Dora en Diego en Patrick (van Spongebob) op de foto geweest  :Big Grin:  Christiaan durfde nieti n achtbanen zei hij van te voren, maar hij is alleen niet mee geweest in eentje over de kop waar Ruben en ik wel in zijn geweest en waar ik vet hard moest gillen  :Embarrassment:  En verder zijn we bijna overal in geweest, lekker nat geworden in de waterbanen, lekker drooggezweefd in Avatar (liggend door de lucht beetje zoals de zweefmolen alleen dan liggend, die vond ik echt geweldig!) en draaierig geworden in Danny Phantom (lijkt op de theekopjes in Disneyland Parijs). Vel fotows gemaakt en Christiaan heeft filpmjes gemaakt van de achtbaan en waterbaan waar hij niet in meeging, een filmpje in de waterbaan van Ice Age en ik heb filmpje gemaakt in de Danny Phantom alhoewel dat dus niet mocht *oeps*. Onderweg in een wegrestaurant wat gegeten en toen is Christiaan nog geflitst met 180 ongeveer waar je 100 mocht dus die liep te stressen terwijl Ruben heerlijk achterin lag te slapen... thuisgekomen even gekeken naar consequenties en Christiaan zou nog langs de politie om navraag te doen... Heerlik geslapen, gister lekker ontbeten en ben ik 's middags naar huis gegaan. Thuisgekomen kwam een vriendin gezellig eten en bijkletsen, was super gezellig ook weer, ze ging om half 1 weg ^_^
Zometeen naar een vriend, vanavond naar Ruben om zijn biologische papa te zien, morgen om 10 uur met paps fitnessen en boodschappen doen, dan om 14:00 afgesproeken met Ruben om naar de verjaardag van zijn biologische mama te gaan en dan 's avodns nog op verjaardagsvisite bij mijn oud huisgenoot/goede vriend. Zondag met de vriendin die hier gister was naar de oldtimerbeurs in de Martiniplaza, ze was helemaal blij dat ik met haar mee wou want ze wou heel graag heen en verder houdt niemand van onze vrienden daar echt van en nu wil ze met alle auto's enzo op de foto dus wordt nog wat  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maandag ben ik wel weer hier aanwezig, waarschijnlijk op aan t zijn en moe en met pijn maar dat geeft niet, want ik heb het reuzeleuk allemaal!

Liefs voor een ieder! Dikke knuffel Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd  :Smile:  Maar moet zeggen dat hij me de laatste paar dagen met rust laat, en gelukkig mn oom ook (pff en maar zeiken dattie óók foto's wil zien, ik bedoel ehh wtf??)
Heerlijk geslapen vannacht, en vanmorgen goed uitgeslapen tot een uur of half 12 (pfoeh had t echt nodig) voel me nu weer gewoon prima  :Smile:  Strakjes ga ik nog wat aant schoolwerk zitten, moet nog een onderwerp voor mn biologie mondeling verzinnen, pff ik heb echt geen idee (voortplanting is uitgesloten, halleluja :Stick Out Tongue: ) Nu lekker rustig, iedereen is met zichzelf bezig, en vriend is naar zijn beste vriend in het ziekenhuis, even afwachten hoe het met hem gaat straks  :Smile: 

Jouw dagen klinken wel enorm leuk hoor Luuss! Wat een leven heb je!  :Big Grin:  Geniet er maar lekker van  :Smile: !

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Nou gelukkig maar dat je stalker en je oom je met rust laten!
Fijn dat je heerlijk geslapen hebt vannacht en dat je morgen ook lekker kan uitslapen!
Jammer dat voortplanting is uitgesloten als onderwerp voor je mondeling  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je iets kan verzinnen als onderwerp waar je je wel prettig bij voelt en anders helpen wij je wel hoor!
Lekker dat je even rustmoment hebt en dat iedereen zn eigen ding aan het doen is!
Ik hoop dat je vriend goed nieuws heeft over zijn beste vriend, want is nogal wat!
Ik hoop dat jij ondanks alle stress ook lekker kan genieten van het mooie weer en de (tijdelijke) rust die je nu ervaart! Heel veel succes en plezier!

Ja ik heb er zin in  :Big Grin:  Afspraak met een vriend ging niet door die wou gister al met mij uit, maar ik had al bezoek en ik had er ook geen puf voor, ben ergens ook wel blij dat het niet doorgaat, kan ik hier even bijlezen en reageren  :Wink:  Zometeen lekker samen met mijn broertje eten, lekker douchen en genieten van al het mooie wat er op mij afkomt!
Mijn paps ging vrolijk de deur uit, kwam mijn broertje een tijdje later beneden en zegt zo tegen mij "ik vind het zo fijn dat ik je eindelijk weer eens echt gelukkig zie en dat je zo geniet" Vond ik zoooo lief van hem! En hij is gelukkig ook gelukkig dus dat maakt het voor mij wel makkelijker om van andere dingen te genieten als mijn paps en broertje ook blij zijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, dats wel prettig, enige is dat die oom dus 16 april zn verjaardag viert, en ik zeker weet dat die gek daar ook is, ik wil dus liever niet mee, maar moet zo'n beetje altijd mee, ga denk ik maar zoiets in de richting van: Ja ehh ik moet écht leren hoor! zeggen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verder goed nieuws over zn vriend, wordt waarschijnlijk vandaag al overgeplaatst naar een ziekenhuis wat dichterbijer is voor zijn vrouw, daar moet hij dan nog zo'n 3 dagen blijven, daarna mag hij weer naar huis  :Smile: 

Trouwens wel heeel lief van je broertje dat hij dat zei!! En hij heeft gelijk  :Smile:  Lekker genieten van wat je nu allemaal mee kunt maken!!

----------


## sietske763

vandaag gaat het lichamelijk wel heel erg slecht, kan zelfs bijna niet lopen...trillende benen, zonder houvast vallen....dus dat wordt thuisblijven dit weekend.
maar geestelijk alles prima in orde voel me echt blij en gelukkig, want ik heb zoveel om gelukkig te zijn.....
en de lichamelijke dingen gaan wel weer over...
iedereen een fijn lang weekend toegewenst.

syl ik stuur je nog een pm

----------


## Agnes574

MMMMMOOOOOOEEEE, maar happy en voldaan  :Smile: 
Gewinkeld en komende dagen héérlijk het huis voor mij alleen; daar kijk ik énorm naar uit (lekker cocoonen, niets doen en véél slapen,dutten,soezen  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Nu eerst een héérlijk warme douche en wat eten en dan héérlijk mijn 'livingbed' in en er niet meer uitkomen  :Big Grin: .

Fijne avond nog iedereen en een héél fijn verlengd paasweekeind!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe maar voel me gelukkig. :Wink: 
Ben helemaal op van te gaan winkelen,voel mijn benen en mijn rug niet meer.

@Luuss,

Was best gezellig bij ons moeder,vader was niet thuis. :Cool: 
Ben zo blij voor u dat ge geniet van de liefde,echt waar.

Do :Wink:

----------


## gabry

Ik heb ook erg veel last van de invoer van de zomertijd.......wordt er niet vrolijk van, en over een half jaar weer....van mij mogen ze het afschaffen.
S'avonds kom ik niet in slaap, smorgens kan ik er niet uit.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gabry,

Ik heb precies hetzelfde! Gelukkig heb ik nu een aantal dagen vrij, dus kan 's morgens blijven liggen, maar als je er vroeg uit moet voor school is het een ramp!

Vandaag voel ik me verder wel prima,

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb deze keer 's géén last van de zomertijd ... gelukkig  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

alweer slechte dag, lichamelijk,
geestelijk goed

----------


## Agnes574

> alweer slechte dag, lichamelijk,
> geestelijk goed


Sterkte Bar,

Ik sluit me daar helaas bij aan ....
Lichamelijk;
-Misselijk,
-Spierpijn,
-Trillen ( zijn afkickverschijnselen neem ik aan daar ik geen pijnstillers pak..)
-Zenuwpijn (véél, maar is m'n eigen schuld ... m'n pijnstillers zijn op, dus kan pas dinsdag om nieuwe ... dacht dat het wel zou gaan; niet dus!!!)
-Moe
...gewoonweg; mottig (dus slaap ik veel en doe ik weinig)

Geestelijk;
-Dik in orde  :Wink: 

Héérlijk zo'n paaszondag in m'n ééntje ... niets moet,alles mag  :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Tuurlijk je moet toch ook leren!  :Wink: 
Super dat het goed gaat met die vriend! Fijn dat hij dichterbij zijn vrouw kan zijn en bijna weer naar huis mag  :Smile: 
Zeker lief van mijn broertje!
Heel veel plezier met gourmetten en heel veel succes met leren!

@ Sietske,
Vervelend dat je lichaam je zo tegenwerkt  :Frown:  Maar inderdaad dat gaat wel weer over! Wel fijn dat het geestelijk goed met je gaat  :Big Grin:  Hopelijk voel je je snel weer helemaal beter! Sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Leuk dat je gewinkeld hebt en leuke/nuttige dingen hebt gekocht  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je het huis lekker voor jou alleen hebt en je je eigen ding lekker kan doen!
Wel jammer dat je je lichamelijk zo min voelt, maar gelukkig voel je je geestelijk dik in orde, dat scheelt al een heleboel!
Ik hoop dat je lekker kan slapen en dat je je snel weer beter voelt! Sterkte!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je gelukkig voelt! Hou dat gevoel vast he?!  :Wink: 
Ik las dat je geslaagd ben voor je trouwjurk, super zeg!
Ben blij dat het gezellig was met je moeder!
Zeker geniet ik ervan  :Wink: 

@ Gabry,
Ja vervelend he die zomertijd, zijn veel mensen die er moeite mee hebben om weer aan het nieuwe ritme te wennen. Ik heb ook steeds dat ik denk dat het eerder of later is dan dat het is  :Confused: 

Vandaag voel ik me... happy en moe en loop rond met veel pijn.
Vrijdag naar Ruben gegaan, zijn biologische paps ontmoet, was wel leuk, ik zag ook wel overeenkomsten, bij Ruben blijven slapen...
Zaterdag om 7.15 ging de wekker, half 9 bus naar huis, papa gewekt en samen gaan fitnessen en boodschappen gedaan. Daarna met Ruben naar de verjaardag van de mama van Ruben gegaan, zijn opa, oma, stiefpapa, broertje+vriendin en mama ontmoet, erg leuke spontane enthousiaste mensen. Ruben zei dat ik ook was goedgekeurd  :Wink:  Daarna samen naar Harald op verjaardag geweest was ook erg gezellig! Ruben heeft me thuisgebracht en bleef lekker slapen. Vanochtend samen ontbeten, ik werd wakker met helse pijn, ik kon wel door de grond zakken en dat gevoel heb ik nog steeds, maarja ik wil dingen doen dus bijt ik maar even door. Heb gister weer het nummer van de mama van Harald gekregen zodat ik haar kan bellen of zij me zo'n massage wil geven want ik weet niet hoelang ik dit nog trek. Ruben ging naar huis, ik ging even snel douchen en toen was een goede vriendin van mij er waar ik samen mee naar de oldtimerbeurs ben gegaan, erg leuke auto's gezien, het was echt heel erg leuk, ben net terug! Zo even wat eten en dan op de fiets samen met mijn broertje naar de stad, papa gaat met de bus want we hebben maar 2 fietsen... en dan gaan we in een cafe kijken naar een David Bowie tribute bandje!

Aan iedereen een heel fijn weekend nog gewenst!

----------


## aafgos

hoi allemaal
iki voel me vandaag vlak,niet goed en niet slecht.volgens mij gaat de verhoging van de ad werken.de euforie is minder,ik ben al weer aardig getempd.

----------


## sietske763

hallo,
wel weer goed geslapen.....
maar voel me zo slecht...zag op valdoxanforum dat er weer iemand gestopt was na paar maanden.....
voel me dus erg dubbel, het lijkt erop dat ik dus onnodig lichamelijk lijd,
heb vanalles in de kast om me beter te voelen, mn oude AD dus.
op het forum post niemand dus meer positief...

----------


## gabry

@ Luus, ik dacht dat ik veel verjaardagen had dit weekend (3) , Vandaag ook 2...Ik begrijp dat Ruben en jij elkaar pas kennen? Wat leuk! IK WIL OOK WEER VLINDERS haha!!

@sietske, lijkt me idd heel moeilijk voor je om de juiste beslissing te nemen, ik lees idd ook weining positiefs op het forum..succes ermee!!

Terwijl anderen gisteren paaseitjes zochten heb ik na een lekker paasdiner bij mijn ouders de hele middag geslapen, mijn zoon was de hele dag weg dus heb ik me afgezonderd, en heb ik de verloren uren van de afgelopen week, (hoop ik) lekker ingehaald.
Beetje duffig, dadelijk 2 verjaardagen even wat koffie erin nog maar...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe/pijn in de rug/ heb slecht  :Frown: geslapen en heb ook een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd.
Voel me helemaal niet goed.
Ga sevens een douchke nemen en daarna mijn zeteltje in denk ik.

@Sietske,

Ja meid, das niet alles he dat ge niet weet wat ge moet doen.Soms moet ge idd doorzetten,maar soms voelt ge zelf of het betert of niet dat slecht gevoel.
Hoop in ieder geval dat ge u vlug beter gaat voelen.
En waarom u oud AD niet terug gebruiken,was dat geen goed AD?
Waard ge daar niet goed mee?

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
ik mag niet voor je beslissen met de ad.maar dat het moeilijk is geloof ik graag.ikzelf heb net weer een paniekaanvalletje gehad,voel me met de minuut depressiever worden.en waarom ik weet het niet.ik ga zo maar even fietsen naar de winkel voor boodschappen te halen.en do ,misschien dat je wat opknapt na de douchke.water helpt te ontspannen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ten eerste aan iedereen hier: Sterkte!!

Ik voel me vandaag echt prima! Een dagje samen met vriendlief doet me altijd goed  :Smile:  Ben weer helemaal tot rust gekomen, het leren is er een beetje bij ingeschoten, maar ga morgen weer keihard beginnen!

Dikke knuffel voor iedereen!

----------


## Tess71

Vandaag wens ik jullie een hoop warme zonnestralen, ik geloof dat we daar allemaal hard aan toe zijn!!

----------


## Ronald68

Niet te best, heb spierpijn in mijn armen. Ben gisteren van een trapje gelazerd. Eigen schuld natuurlijk maar toch. Ik gaf uiteraard wel eerst iedereen de schuld.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Autsj! Hehe ik geef ook altijd iemand anders de schuld op dat soort momenten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hier een beetje tegenslag, ben mn PTA kwijt (programma van toetsen en afsluiting) waar het overzicht voor mn laatste SE week instaat, had m expres bij mn bed gelegd, zodat ik hem niet zo kwijtraken, heeft mn moeder hem weer ergens anders neergemieterd en weet natuurlijk weer niet meer waar. GRR kan dus nu gewoon NIET verder met mn schoolwerk omdat ik NIET weet wát ik moet leren, echt superbalen!
Nog meer tegenslag vanmiddag, vriend neemt het flatje niet, zag er niet uit volgens hem, het beviel hem niet, hij kon geeneens een oven kwijt in die keuken daar, goed snap wel dat hij hem dan niet neemt, maar toch hartstikke balen! Al onze plannen gaan nu wss niet door.. 

En vanmorgen dat ik mn bed uit kwam had ik ook nog eens last van een beginnende blaasontsteking, pff, nu wel weer wat afgezakt, mja ik weet alweer precies waar het aan ligt.. helaas  :Frown:

----------


## gabry

Ik baal van mijn tand, die vorige week bij contolebezoek bij de tandarts nog helemaal niet pijn deed, ik had nergens last van alleen van een lastig plekje wat ik na het eten voelde, maar geen pijn deed. Ik heb dat gezegd tegen de tandarts, hij zag in eerste instantie niks, maar ging met zijn haakje (brrr) aan de slag en vond toch een gaatje. EN NU DOET IE HARTSTIKKE PIJN, is morgen al een week geleden.. BAH BAH en nog eens BAH!

----------


## joshuatree

Beetje gestresst.....moet vandaag weer naar de pijnkliniek.
Controle....maarja de behandelingen hebben niet geholpen...dus ik zal wel weer naar huis komen met een BIG teleurstellend gevoel...zo van.... ja dan weten wij het ook niet meer...
Story of my Life......bekiek het maar...

Maaaaar gelukkig schijnt het zonnetje......

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best (veel stres de laaste tijd)voel echt zo druk in mijn hoofd. :Confused: 

Krijg mijn rugpijn ook niet echt onder controle.
Heb het gevoel dat ik mijn pleister moet verhogen,en daar hou ik niet van.
Hopelijk kan ik NM even naar dorp voor een nieuwe bh en panty's 

Gisteren bij de kine heeft ze eens tractie gedaan aan mijn been,moet zeggen dat het wel deugd gedaan.

----------


## Agnes574

> Beetje gestresst.....moet vandaag weer naar de pijnkliniek.
> Controle....maarja de behandelingen hebben niet geholpen...dus ik zal wel weer naar huis komen met een BIG teleurstellend gevoel...zo van.... ja dan weten wij het ook niet meer...
> Story of my Life......bekiek het maar...
> 
> Maaaaar gelukkig schijnt het zonnetje......


Joshua,

Helaas herken ik dit maar al te goed ...
Ik ben momenteel ook 'uitbehandeld' en maak er dus maar het beste van (het kan altijd nog erger denk ik dan maar  :Wink: )

Het zonnetje is idd héérlijk!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Do!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me moe maar rustig  :Wink: . Gister héérlijk van de zon genoten  :Smile: !!

Pijnstillers doen hun werk weer maar na de melatoninkuur slaap ik ineens héél licht en word ik constant wakker ... ggrrr ... zal toch maar wéér 's mijn huisartse moeten bellen binnenkort om te overleggen ivm een doeltreffende oplossing!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Aafgos,
Ik hoop dat de medicatie gaat helpen en dat je je minder afgevlakt voelt! Balen dat je een paniekaanvalletje hebt gehad  :Frown:  Hoe ging het boodschappen doen je af dan?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt! Maar wel erg vervelend dat je je lichamelijk zo onwennig voelt! Jammer dat er op het AD forum niet meer positief gepost wordt, kan zijn dat de positieve mensen even weg waren... of dat ze toch niet meer zo positief zijn  :Frown: 

@ Gabry,
Ik hoop dat de verjaardagen gezellig waren! Gezellig dat jullie paasdiner bij jou ouders hadden! Fijn dat je daarna lekker de rust voor jezelf had en de uren qua slapen lekker kon inhalen! Hopelijk ging het duffe gevoel over en voel je je weer goed!
Ja nou Ruben ken ik van lang geleden via vrienden wel en ik heb ook wel foto's waar hij op staat in die tijd, maar contact was verwaterd ofzo en nu dus elkaar weer terug gevonden en helemaal in love!
Vervelend zeg dat je nu zo'n pijn hebt aan je tand! Heeft de tandarts geen foto gemaakt dan, want dan kan hij zien of je een (beginnend) gaatje hebt en heeft je tandarts er geen laagje overheen gedaan ofzo? 
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Dotito,
Vervelend dat je je lichamelijk en geestelijk zo min en raar voelt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat douchen en wat rust je goed doet! Niet leuk he om je zo druk in je hoofd te voelen  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat de kine de pijn in je been verminderd heeft en dat het je goed heeft gedaan! Ik hoop dat het gelukt is om voor panty's en bh te shoppen... Hopelijk gaat de pijn minder worden in je rug en hoef je je dosis niet omhoog te gooien! 
Heel veel sterkte, positiviteit en liefde gewenst! 

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je een dag samen met je vriend hebt doorgebracht en dat je je tot rust hebt voelen komen! Continu leren is niet goed, dan op een gegeven moment neem je niks meer op, dus tussendoor even wat afleiding en wat anders doen is juist heel goed, krijg je weer nieuwe energie van om verder te gaan en heb je weer een fris hoofd  :Wink: !
Balen zeg dat je moeder dat papier heeft kwijtgemaakt  :Frown:  Waarom komt ze dan ook in jou kamer snuffelen? Is toch jou kamer! Kan je niet klasgenoot mailen of het op internet op de site van je school vinden of een leraar bellen of mailen voor een nieuw papier?! 
Jammer maar wel begrijpelijk dat je vriend dat flatje niet wil nemen, ik hoop dat hij snel iets anders leuks vind zodat jullie plannen alsnog door kunnen gaan, want daar ben je zeker wel aan toe! Hopelijk is de blaasontsteking helemaal weg nu, kwam zeker door de stress enzo?! Heel veel succes, sterkte en positiviteit gewenst!

@ Tess,
Ja we zijn allemaal wel toe aan zonnestralen en gelukkig straalt de zon vandaag (hier in elk geval) ook! 
Hoe gaat het met je?

@ Ronald,
Jeetje eerst al pijn in je knieën, veel overwerken, door verbouwing stress en bloeden en nu ook nog eens van de trap gevallen... het zit je niet echt mee he  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat je het wat rustiger krijgt zodat je je hoofd erbij kan houden en nieti n meer ongelukken verzeild raakt! Sterkte en heel veel succes!

@ Joshua,
Jammer dat je je gestrest voelt en dat de behandeling op pijnpoli niet gewerkt heeft  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat ze je iets anders konden vertellen dat dat ze niks meer kunnen doen!
Inderdaad fijn dat het zonnetje schijnt, hopelijk kan je daar een beetje van genieten! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je rustig voelt ondanks de moeheid! Genieten van het zonnetje met je woefkes is heerlijk! Ik ben blij dat je dat kan voor je! Fijn dat de pijnstillers hun werk weer doen, maar jammer dat je licht slaapt, want dan krijg je niet de gewenste rust/slaap... Succes met overleggen voor een doeltreffende oplossing! Hopelijk kan je vandaag ook weer heerlijk van het zonnetje en de rust genieten!
Heel veel sterkte, positiviteit en liefde!

Vandaag voel ik me... onrustig, chaotisch in mijn hoofd...
Zondag papa ging met de trein heen, broertje en ik op de fiets, trok het amper door de pijn maar gewoon eigenwijs doorgaan! Kroeg was stampvol, zelfs tafels en stoelen eruit halen hielp niet tegen drukte, want was in de stad verder weinig open... jongen op gitaar die voorprogramma was was saai en speelde niet super goed ofzo, tribute band kwam op en zei "leuk dat er zoveel mensen zijn, maar dit is wel erg overdreven hoor" (met andere woorden dat zij het ook TE druk vonden), maar de band was erg goed! In de pauze zei mijn broertje dat hij naar huis wou, maar ik zei we gaan wel even frisse neus halen en dan zien we wel even verder. Buiten gekletst, broertje vond band echt heel goed maar hij vond het TE druk, dus ik naar binnen even tegen papa zeggen dat broertje weg wou, dus papa mee naar buiten om even dag te zeggen. We waren fietsen aan t pakken kwam de vriend van mijn beste vriendin aanlopen, vroeg of we meegingen naar andere kroeg war t rustig was maar broertje wou naar huis. Ik ben wel meegegaan en later nog naar poolcentrum waar mijn beste vriendin werkt lekker cocktails gehad (hielp erg goed tegen de pijn!) en toen naar Ruben gegaan. Maandag lekker samen geweest met Ruben, film gekeken, boodschappen gedaan, gepraat, hij heeft mij heerlijk gemasseerd wat ook wel hielp tegen de pijn, dinsdagochtend lekker naast hem wakker geworden maar kon niet meer op mijn benen staan van de pijn dus lekker gedoucht! Naar huis gegaan, thuisgekomen had mijn broertje net een vogeltje uit een emmer buiten gehaald want vogeltje was gecrasht alleen die dompie had t vogeltje ernaast gezet en we hebben erg veel katten in de buurt, dus heb ik maar even het vogeltje opgepakt, in de zon gaan staan en hem tegen de wind beschermd zodat hij kon drogen en opwarmen en nadat t vogeltje een poepje deed vloog hij weg. Papa kwam thuis en even gekletst, eten gemaakt en daarna zijn we gaan fitnessen met zijn 3en, op de sportschool was het superdruk na het paasweekend, vriendjes van mijn broertje waren er ook dus was wel gezellig. Ik ging erg langzaam maar ik wou perse fitnessen en het is me allemaal gelukt!  :Big Grin:  Thuisgekomen belde een goede vriend wanneer we gaan mountainbiken en eten dus dat wordt as vrijdag, daarna papa's haar gevlochten, gedoucht, kwam "min broertje" saampjes film gekeken en gister relatief vroeg mijn bed in gedoken maar kon niet slapen van de pijn en belde Ruben om mijn stem te horen  :Big Grin: 
Vandaag nog steeds pijn, gelukkig schijnt de zon weer! Heb het REA gebeld, werd net terug gebeld, verlening bij UWV is goedgekeurd dus dat is positief, als alles goed is krijgen we volgende week bericht over wanneer mijn broertje een maand mag meelopen voor zijn toekomstige opleiding en anders moest ik even terugbellen. Zo even mijn nicht bellen want die mailde al of ik nog spullen nodig was van haar overleden mama en of ik die vandaag, vrijdag of zaterdag of alle dagen wou ophalen en wou meehelpen... 
Morgen hopelijk heerlijk ontspannen met zwemmen en sauna en eten met mijn beste vriendin! Vrijdag dus mountainbiken en eten met goede vriend en evt met hem nog naar mijn nicht, zaterdag missch eerst naar mijn nicht en anders komt Ruben hier en gaan we daarna naar zijn huis... en ondertussen blijf ik pijn houden en moet ik nog 101 dingen regelen... ik mis extra uren in een dag! In elk geval is Heavy nu lekker de hele dag er al uit en op mijn schouder aan het zitten wat mij tot rust brengt en waar ik blij van wordt! Ik ga gewoon lekker door en dan houdt mijn lichaam er vanzelf wel weer tijdelijk mee op...
Owja Syl, mijn nagels zijn in de groei hoor!

Liefs en een dikke lieve warme positieve knuffel aan iedereen namens mij!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Goed nieuws! Dat PTA is weer terecht, gelukkig!! Heb hem aan het eind van de dag gister alsnog gevonden! Meteen een hele planning gemaakt, maar heb hem natuurlijk weer véél te vol gegooid, dus moet nog even gaan schuiven, want Biologie kost me bijv veel meer tijd dan het doorkijken van Natuurkunde (daar heb ik al samenvattingen van, dus die hoef ik zelf niet te maken) Dus moet daar nog even mee gaan vissen.
Vriend heeft vanmiddag op een ander huisje gereageerd (uhuh bij mij om de hoek  :Big Grin: ) dus hoor daar aankomende maandag meer van, als het goed is gaat hij dan even kijken of hij het iets vind, dan andere flatje was echt 3x niks (gebarsten plafond/vloeren, iniminikeukentje waar hij niks in kwijt zou kunnen etc etc). En die blaasontsteking kwam idd wss door stress, maar ook omdat ik eigenlijk standaard na seks moet gaan plassen, anders krijg ik standaard last van mn blaas, en laat ik dat nou afgelopen maandag ook vergeten zijn, oeps!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Zal dus meer door het 2e komen dan door die stress, tis wel redelijk uit te houden, tis nog niet een echte blaasontsteking, meer een beetje zeurderige pijn, ook wel vervelend hoor, maar toch beter uit te houden!

Jij hebt het zo te horen druk gehad! Maar wss ook wel heel erg leuk  :Smile:  Hoop dat de pijn wat afzakt. Haha trouwens leuk om te horen dat je nagels aan het groeien zijn! Heb je er nog iets speciaals mee gedaan?

Dikke knuff

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
He gelukkig maar dat je PTA weer terecht is!!! Ja planning maken is lastig, maar wel fijn dat je al wat samenvattingen hebt, dat scheelt een heleboel! Heb je al een onderwerp voor biologie mondeling dan?
Zou heel fijn zijn als je vriend het huisje bij je om de hoek goedkeurt qua indeling enzo en dat hij dan daar zsm kan wonen! Ik duim voor jullie!!!
Hm dubbele reden dus dat je blaasontsteking krijgt, dat van t plassen na de sex is meestal wel zo handig  :Wink:  Gelukkig maar dat de pijn wel uit te houden valt! 
Ja ik heb het druk gehad en blijf ook nog wel even druk, het wil niet allemaal zo vlotten als ik wil maarja ik bijt lekker door en ga ervoor! Ja ik hoop ook dat de pijn afzakt, maarja dan zal ik rustiger aan moeten doen en dat lukt me nu niet zo goed...
Ja vind het ook leuk adt mijn nagels aan het groeien zijn, heb er een of andere doorzichtige lak op gesmeerd die vies rook en smaakte maar na een paar keer wassen nu ook niet meer, voelt wel beetje gek maar staat wel een stuk beter!
Zal zo wel even kijken of ik er een foto van kan maken en kan uploaden  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes met leren en het voorbereiden van je mondelingen!
Ik duim voor je!

Liefs en dikke knuff!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja gelukkig issie terecht, maar nu ben ik er ook meteen achter dat plannen niet mijn sterkste kant is, als ik echt ga doen wat ik ingepland heb zit ik iedere avond tot 12 uur aan schoolwerk, lijkt me niet de bedoeling.. dus moet even wat gaan husselen!

Zou wel mooi zijn idd als het huisje hier om de hoek er een beetje mooi uitzag, maar t ligt er dus ook aan, als alle plafonden + vloeren gebarsten zijn ist ook niks. Dus hopen!

Een onderwerp voor mn mondeling heb ik nog niet echt, zat wel te denken aan iets in de richting van diergedrag of erfelijkheid, jij nog suggesties voor een onderwerp?

Heb je foto's trouwens bekeken net, superleuk!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja elke dag zoveel en zo lang werken aan school zonder iets van afleiding of pauze's is zeker niet goed! Even sporten, wat doen met je vriendje, wandeling maken of iets dergelijks is heel goed voor je hersenen zodat je weer meer kan opnemen en met frisse moed door kan gaan!
Ik hoop lekker gezellig met je mee dat het huisje geen bouwval is en je vriend er lekker in wil trekken!
Ik zat even te kijken op www.examenblad.nl welke onderwerpen je mag kiezen, maar "erfelijkheid", "gedrag van mens en dier" of "huid en immuniteit" lijken mij het meest leuk/makkelijk/interessant... Hoe lang moet je mondeling duren en in hoeverre mag je zelf invulling geven aan het onderwerp afwijkend van het boek?
Fijn dat je mn foto's bekeken hebt en superleuk vind  :Wink:  Wil nog even wat meer plaatsen, maar komt vanzelf!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd! Daarom heb ik het even veranderd, planning is zo beter, heb natuurlijk in het weekend veel meer tijd dan doordeweeks (hehe als ik daar nou ff eerder aan denk)

De mondeling duurt ongeveer een half uur, en met wat geluk kun je zelf dus ong 10 min vullen met een eigen onderwerp zal me even meer gaan verdiepen in de onderwerpen die jij geeft! Misschien kan ik zo dus op een keuze komen!
En ik ga je fotoalbums in de gaten houden haha!  :Big Grin: 

Liefs Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Scheelt dat je nog tijd en ruimte hebt om je planning aan te passen  :Wink:  Hou je wat meer speelruimte over en wat meer tijd voor de nodige ontspanning!
Ja ik zag nog meer onderwerpen voor je mondeling maarja dat gaat over cellen enzo en dat is niet mijn sterkste punt dus vandaar 'mijn keuze'  :Wink:  Half uur valt wel mee vooral als de leraar of lerares veel gaat vragen... Ik hoop voor je dat je op een keuze kan komen, ik hoor het vanzelf wel  :Wink: 
Haha is goed hoor, ik heb er nog niks weer in geplaatst... was even bezig met rondkijken op MC naar niet beantwoorde posts maar heb natuurlijk niet overal verstand van en niet alles is vindbaar op internet  :Confused:  
Succes met leren ed, owja heb je net een PM terug gestuurd  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja ben idd nog steeds aan het gissen over dat onderwerp, was vanavond ook bezig met zintuigelijke waarnemingen, en dat zag er ook niet zo moeilijk uit, pfoeh moeilijk om te kiezen!
Cellen/DNA etc zijn helemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal mijn sterkste kanten niet, die laat ik liever ver achter me liggen, gelukkig mag ik op het mondeling zelf een beetje keuze maken welke hoofdstukken ik graag zou willen bespreken, heb iig al een aantal hoofdstukken welke mij wel goed liggen, dus weet ik iig wat ik kan kiezen  :Smile:  Nu dat stomme onderwerp nog kiezen! Heb net toch nog gewoon de zooi gedaan die ik in mn oorspronkelijke planning geplanned had, dus ben net alsnog een uurtje bezig geweest met nog een hoofdstuk biologie, maar gaat me redelijk af nu  :Smile:  Wanneer ik denk: Oke nu moet ik echt stoppen, dan doe ik dat gelukkig ook wel! Wil iig zoveel mogelijk nu doen, want wil morgen misschien nog even mee de kroeg in (even ertussenuit) en vrijdag zit ik de hele dag bij mn vriend, dus dan komt er ook niks van leren, maar dat kan ik dan wel verschuiven naar zaterdag/zondag  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja nu zoveel mogelijk afmaken is handig als je morgen met je vriend wil afspreken en vrijdag ook een hele dag samen doorbrengt! Wel goed dat je bent doorgegaan ondanks dat je niet verder hoefde volgens je planning  :Wink: 
Hopelijk lukt het je om een onderwerp te kiezen en inderdaad zintuigelijke waarnemingen is ook leuk  :Wink:  Nog meer keuze  :Confused: 
Succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd, maar als ik nu iets niet afkrijg verschuif ik dat gewoon naar het weekend  :Smile: 
Vrijdag gaat helaas niet door, pff zal blij zijn als dat mens verdwijnt! Wordt er afentoe niet goed van (ja ga die en die dag, dag vantevoren: nee ik blijf thuis, dan wilt ze weer weg, dan niet pff!)
Nja ik ga mn spulletjes pakken, en richting examentraining op school  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me precies een beetje beter,maar voel me nog wel een beetje moe/dwaas in mijn hoofd. :Confused: 
Is nl. zo heb gisteren avond een diazapammetje genomen.

Had al nachten niet zo best geslapen en dacht van nu is het genoeg.
Normaal doe ik dat bijna nooit,vandaar dat dwaas gevoel in mijn hoofd.
Hoop dat sevens verdwijnt want kan er niet zo goed tegen.

----------


## aafgos

hoi hoi
ik ben bekaf.vanmorgen 3 kwartier gefietst op de indoorcycling,je fietst je een ongeluk en komt geen stap verder.daarna even de sauna in.vanmiddag weer gefietst,nu wel vooruit.vanmiddag uurtje geslapen knapt daar wel van op.wil niet zo moe zijn maar dat overkomt je gewoon.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag heb ik redelijk goed geslapen,en de vermoeidheid is wat beter.
Diazapammetje van gisteren is ondertussen uitgewerkt;wat ben ik er blij om.pfff..... :Smile: 
Kan niet goed tegen de nevenwerkingen door mijn Epilepsie>doordat mijn hersenen gevoeliger zijn.
Neem dat alleen in noodgevallen,of als ik een tijdje niet heb kunnen slapen.

Zonnetje schijnt mensen :Big Grin: 
VM even de stad in,moet nog één en ander regelen van papieren.
Daarna eens gaan kijken in de inno dat is een, hele grote winkel waar ze heel veel lingerie hebben. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): (Voor de Trouw)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja tuurlijk als je iets niet afkrijgt heb je nog wel tijd om het te verschuiven, maar hoe meer je nu doet hoe meer je overhoudt om extra aandacht aan bepaalde dingen te geven  :Wink:  Hoe ging examentraining?
Jammer zeg dat de afspraak met je vriend vandaag niet doorgaat  :Frown:  Echt enorm balen dat dat mens zo raar doet!  :Mad: 
Hopelijk krijg je verder wel een leuk weekend en nu heb je een dag dat je aan je school kan werken zodat je een andere dag ruimte over hebt om WEL bij je vriend te zijn! (Sjah je moet er toch een positieve draai aan geven)

@ Dotito,
Gelukkig maar dat de vermoeidheid en dufheid is afgenomen!  :Big Grin: 
Heel veel plezier in de stad met zoeken naar mooie lingerie en succes met papieren regelen! Hopelijk slaag je in beide! Geniet lekekr van het zonnetje!

@ Aafgos,
Lekker dat je gefietst hebt en naar de sauna bent geweest, even lekkere inspanning en ontspanning! Kan erg goed doen, gister voelde je je moe erna, hopelijk geeft het je vandaag nieuwe energie!

Vandaag voel ik mij.. goed!
Gister heerlijk met mijn beste vriendin wezen bijkletsen, zwemmen, naar de naaktsauna geweest, bij haar thuis gekeken wat we zouden eten, boodschappen gedaan, eten gemaakt en gegeten. Andere goede vriendin kwam, samen gekletst, foto's van haar duiken in Egypte bekeken, toen moest mijn beste vriendin werken en heeft die goede vriendin mij thuisgebracht en hebben we hier thuis nog even gekletst en filmpje gekeken. Vannacht heerlijk geslapen!
Zo even iemand bellen, douchen en dan vanmiddag met een goede vriend mountainbiken en eten.

Aan iedereen een fijne dag en een leuk weekend toegewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, hoe meer ik nu doe hoe rustiger ik het straks ga krijgen, heb dus mezelf ook aan mn allereerst gemaakte planning gehouden, het is dan wel veel, maar tot nu toe heb ik het toch af, is echt goed te doen wanneer ik het verdeel over een hele dag, zo heb ik tussendoor ook nog tijd om wat anders te doen. En sja tis balen dat het niet doorgaat, maar moet positief zijn, hooguit een weekje of 2 en ik ben van dr af  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jij veel plezier vanmiddag met mountainbiken etc!

@ Do,

Veel plezier! Ik vind lingerie kijken ook altijd helemaal super, ze hebben soms echt van die hele leuke dingen!

Dikke knuff xx

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Vind ik ook heel leuk.

Dikke knuf terug :Wink:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik ....moe maar ligt aan mijn eigen,gisteren teveel gedaan.
Ventje heeft het weekend en dan doe ik meestal één en ander in mijn huishouden.
Ach zo heeft alles weer eens een lente schoonmaak gehad.

Vandaag doe ik Niets!! alleen genieten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Las dat je geslagen was voor de lingerie, das helemaal mooi!  :Smile: 

Ik heb vandaag een heerlijke rustige dag achter de rug, ben wel het hele weekend al vroegop (7 uur, op zondag zelfs) heb 's morgens steeds last van mn blaas, pff bagger, overdag heb ik er bijna geen last van, dus dat scheelt! Aan het eind van de ochtend naar vriendlief gegaan, ff geholpen met inpakken en stuff (pff tis echt een puinzooi bij m  :Embarrassment: ) rond 5 uur weer terug naar huis gegaan, had het leerwerk voor dit weekend al achter de rug dus dat scheelt. Na t eten maar even op bed gaan liggen, omdat ik toch wel moe was door het vroege opstaan. En vanavond maar even kijken wat ik ga doen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Ja 't is me gelukt en is sexy hoor... :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me weer heel moe,en de rugpijn begint weer op te komen.
Sevens moet ik naar de kine,hopelijk kan ze me een beetje verlichting geven.
Denk dat zo verder gaat met de pijn, dat ik iets ga bijvragen van pijnmedicatie.
Van pijn kan een mens soms zo chagrijnig worden. :Frown: 

Voor de rest ben ik wel gelukkig hoor,heb goede vooruitzichten.
Heb een lieve man,en een lieve dochter.

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me weer helemaal goed, wat me dus bevestigd dat het een goede keuze was om te stoppen met valdoxan..

alleen beetje jammer van die slechte weken.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Goed dat je je aan je originele planning probeert te houden zodat je straks meer tijd overhebt! Hopelijk lukt het allemaal met leren, samenvatten, mondelingen voorbereiden en dergelijke!
Ik hoop dat ze snel weggaat en jij alsnog bij je vriend kan logeren in de nabije tijd! Heeft hij al meer nieuws over dat huisje bij jullie in de buurt?
Vervelend dat je steeds zo vroeg wakker wordt, maar wel fijn dat je alleen 's ochtends last hebt van de blaasontsteking en niet de gehele dag  :Smile: 

@ Dotito,
Als je zoveel gedaan hebt wordt je ook moe en mag je zeker genieten van een lekkere vrije dag! Wel jammer dat je ventje t weekend moest werken, hopelijk krijgen jullie van de week wat meer tijd om samen door te brengen!
Super dat je geslaagd bent voor lingerie en dat je trouw zover geregeld is! Spannend zeker dat afwachten?! 
Vervelend hoor dat je rugpijn weer komt opzetten! Ik hoop dat de kine de pijn kon verlichten en inderdaad anders maar om pijnstillers vragen... Van pijn kan je zeker chagrijnig worden en heel erg moe  :Frown:  

@ Sietske,
Jammer zeg dat je 2e poging voor Valdoxan voor niks blijkt te zijn geweest  :Frown:  Je hebt het in elk geval een kans gegeven... Wel fijn dat je je nu weer beter voelt!!! Ik hoop dat je je goed blijft voelen!

Vandaag voel ik me... heel erg blij!
Vrijdag met een goede vriend eerst langs huis van de moeder van mijn nicht geweest om spullen uit te zoeken die ik kan gebruiken als ik ooit weer op mijzelf woon, daarna in Gieten 25 km wezen mountainbiken, dit keer er 1,5 uur over gedaan (Vorig jaar augustus 2,5 uur) en ik ben van de zandafgravingen wezen mountainbiken wat ik de vorige keer niet durfde! Lekker quiche gegeten, gedoucht, bijgekletst, Top Gear gekeken en blijven slapen, want was moe en hij zou me zaterdag thuisbrengen met mijn spullen, want dat kan ik met de bus niet meenemen.
Zaterdag bracht hij me naar huis, thuis huishoudelijke dingen gedaan, nog ff in de tuin geweest, omgegooid door de buurhond die enthousiast en onverwachts tegen me opsprong, op mijn schoot ging zitten en me aflebberde, moest toch nog douchen en daarna naar Ruben gegaan. Hij had lekker voor me gekookt, samen "Watchman" gekeken, gekletst en slapjes gaan doen. Zondag heerlijk ontbeten, samen gedoucht, een wandeling gemaakt door Kardingerplas (natuurgebied van Natuurmonumenten) waar Schotse Hooglanders rondlopen. Stond een bordje met 25 meter afstand houden ivm onvoorspelbaar gedrag, maarja als ze op het voetpad liggen wordt dat lastig en bovendien als je goed met dieren omgaat doen ze ook niks. Lekker gewandeld dus, onderweg nog langs de kinderboerderij gegaan die daar vlakbij is. De koe was helemaal gek op Ruben en lebberde hem helemaal af en een geit vond mij helemaal geweldig, ging met zijn hoofd tegen mij aan staan en vond het heerlijk om geaaid te worden. Waren ook vele andere lieve diertjes, volgende keer nemen we mijn neefjes mee want die wonen er ook bij in de buurt! Daarna terug door t natuurgebied naar Ruben's huis gewandeld. Lekker gegeten en toen naar Within Temptation gegaan. Was een heel leuk concert, Sharon (zangeres) heeft een geweldige stem, goede show, mooie dingen op doek geprojecteerd, Ruben ging lekker uit zijn dak, ik ook en was helemaal leuk! Super dat Ruben met mij mee wou en dat het zijn eerste echte concert was! Daarna nog even drankje gedaan in mijn stamkroeg en daarna gaan slapen nadat we nog even hadden nagepraat. Vandaag lekker uitgeslapen, even stad in geweest, thuis gekomen stond mijn broertje te stofzuigen (Jeeeej!), papa en broertje hadden gister voorpad+voorterrasje opnieuw betegeld en dus heb ik maar beetje opgeruimd verder. Morgen maar eens druk gaan solliciteren, achter IB-groep en HA aan en evt in de tuin en 's avonds pogen te fitnessen denk ik... Donderdag ga ik met Ruben lekker zwemmen/sauna en verder hopelijk een wat rustigere week. Heb mijn linkerhand ook gekneusd en mijn rug betert ook niet ondanks de fijne massage van Ruben, dus ik heb mijn rust ook wel nodig...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jep leren lukt prima  :Smile:  Vandaag de eerste toets gehad, scheikunde, ging naar mijn gevoel wel redelijk, alleen de laatste som was weer achterlijk moeilijk, dus daar begreep ik de ballen niet van (hoezo 3x moleculen à la 3-methyl-4-butaanpropanol + nog meer van dat abracadabra :Smile:  ) Maar de rest ging wel redelijk!

Vriend kreeg vanmiddag te horen dat hij voor beide woningen nummer 1 staat, de woning waar ie graag inwilde kreeg ie van zn beste vriend t advies om daar juist niet heen te gaan, omdat het superklein is etc. Het huisje bij ons om de hoek staat hij ook nummer 1 voor, daar gaat hij as woensdag kijken, in dat huis zou ie eventueel 24 april al inkunnen, en het andere huis pas 20 mei, en eigenlijk wilt ie niet nog de maand mei zn oude huis huren.. Dus we moeten even afwachten hoe het loopt, ik laat m as woensdag zelf kijken en beslissen wat ie wilt, hij komt er tenslotte te wonen  :Wink: 

Van die pijn in mn blaas wordt ik echt absoluut niet vrolijk! Ga morgenochtend maar even richting huisarts, ff laten controleren, lekkere timing weer precies in mn toetsweek. Maar goed, als ik eenmaal aan de antibiotica kan is het vaak zo weer weg.

Jij hebt het weer superdruk gehad lees ik, en haha die schotse hooglanders, mn tante heeft daar een ontzettende angst voor! Die begint al te gillen als ze 5 km verderop staan geweldig! 

Mijn dagen zijn wel lekker rustig geweest, gister de hele dag bij mn vriend, samen leuke dingetjes gedaan, film gekeken heerlijk! Morgen als het goed is weer, ik wil even oefenen voor mn duitse mondeling, dus daar ben ik bij hem zoiezo al op het goede adres  :Smile: 

Sterkte met je gekneusde hand! Én met je rug  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat leren prima gaat!  :Smile:  Scheelt een hoop  :Wink:  Mjah scheikunde is ook niet mijn ding al die abracadabra ook, mocht je geen Binas (zo heet dat boekje toch?) erbij??? Hopelijk heb je een voldoende!
Mooi dat je vriend voor beide woningen nummer 1 staat, als hij woensdag in dat andere huisje vlakbij jullie gekeken heeft hoop ik dat hij een goede keuze kan maken waar tevreden mee is en zich goed bij voelt! Ga je wel mee met hem om te kijken of dat niet?
Hoe gaat het met die vriend? Inmiddels al uit het ziekenhuis en hoe is het vooruitzicht?
Wel verstandig dat je even langs de huisarts gaat voor een nieuwe kuur, hopelijk werkt die snel en heb je geen last meer van je blaasontsteking zodat je weer lekker wakker kunt worden, geen ochtend pijnen meer hebt en je aandacht bij andere dingen kan houden! 
Fijn dat je dagen lekker rustig zijn geweest! Leuk dat je gister hele dag bij je vriend bent geweest en samen heerlijk filmpje hebt gekeken! Was je ook wel aan toe geloof ik  :Wink:  Succes met oefenen voor je Duits mondeling, wel fijn dat je vriend je daarbij kan helpen!
Ja ik heb het zeker druk maar erg leuk gehad! Ghehe apart hoor dat je tante bang is voor de Schotse Hooglanders... niks om bang voor te zijn vind ik! Ik vond het ook helemaal leuk dat we naar de kinderboerderij waren geweest daar kippen, duiven, hanen, kuikentjes, paard, shetlanders, 2 katten, hond (die geiten weer terug in de ren dreef en daar veel plezier in had), geiten, schapen, konijnen, cavia's, koe, varkens en zwijnen gezien en voor zover kon geaaid ^_^ Varkens en zwijnen voelen wel raar hoor... Ik voelde me helemaal weer kindje  :Wink:  Heerlijk ontspannen! Binnenkort maar heen met Ruben en mijn 3 neefjes, zit ook een speeltuin bij dus wordt leuk!!
Mijn hand geneest wel weer en mijn rug ach dat gaat af en aan maar dat overleef ik ook wel weer! Altijd positief blijven denken  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heel veel succes met leren en toetsen maken! Veel plezier morgen bij je vriend!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha idd scheikunde, echt bagger. En ja Binas!! Dat je dat nog weet, die mogen we er wel bij gebruiken, maar eerlijk gezegd heb je echt barweinig aan Binas tijdens toetsen, het enige waar ie vandaag nuttig voor was, was voor atoomnummers van bepaalde elementen, that's it!

En ik ga zelf niet mee met kijken naar de woning, dat gekke mens gaat mee, en dan wil ik me er liever niet mee bemoeien (heb dr vorig jaar december voor het laatst gezien, en wil dat graag zo houden  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Maar hij heeft me wel verteld dat mits alles er goed uitziet, dat hij het huis hier neemt (aangezien de tip die ie kreeg over het andere huis) dus ben benieuwd, ach hoor het woensdag van m, hij moet al om 9 uur 's morgens kijken dusse!
Met zn vriend gaat het trouwens weer prima! Hij is weer terug thuis, maar moet nog minstens 2 weken rustig aan doen, en ja.. stoppen met roken! Hehe jammer dat ik m niet kan tippen over MC (dan zou ie meteen doorhebben datk iets met zn beste vriend heb, oeps)

Kinderboerderijen zijn ook wel enorm schattig  :Smile:  Vooral met kleine kids, haha varkens zijn geweldig, mn vriend is echt GEK op varkens, zn héle woning staat vól met varkens, logo's van zn website etc alles is Zwijnpro etc  :Stick Out Tongue:  1x in het jaar gaan ze met een groepje (jaja genoemd: De zwijnen) een weekend op Zwijnenweekend, geweldig hoe die gasten dat verzinnen!

Nou ik ga maar eens mn bedje opzoeken :$ Weltrusten!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets minder moe,en de rugpijn is iets dragelijker.
Heb ook goed geslapen,al hoewel het een korte nacht was.

----------


## sietske763

he syl, lees ik het goed.....?
gaat die gekke 50 plusser mee kijken naar huis van je vriend........
t moet toch niet gekker worden....zij gaat toch niet meer bij hem wonen, dus wat heeft ze dan met het nieuwe huisje te maken??

hier alles ok, voel me prima

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Was de Binas toch nog ergens goed voor  :Wink:  Ja vond het zelf ook al bijzonder dat ik het nog wist, maar had er bij biologie examen veel aan  :Smile: 
Waarom gaat dat gekke mens mee, ze gaan toch niet weer huisgenoten worden? Of heeft zij dezelfde of iets minder punten dan je vriend dat als je vriend het niet neemt zij het neemt? Wel lekker dat hij vroeg kan kijken met daglicht enzo! Ik duim dat hij iets leuks vind! 
Fijn dat t met die vriend goed gaat, ja 2 weken rust en moeten stoppen met roken is niet leuk, maarja als dat helpt dan moet hij dat maar doen!
Ja kinderboerderijen zijn erg leuk! Haha grappig hoor dat hij zo'n fan van varkens is en ze een club met zwijnenweekend hebben  :Big Grin: 
Ik hoop dat je lekker kon slapen vannacht!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je minder moe voelt en de pijn dragelijker is!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je je weer prima voelt!

Vandaag voel ik mij... ietwat onrustig.
Heavy laten vliegen, wasmachine aangedaan, mam aan de telefoon gehad, papa was vroeg vrij dus daarmee gekletst voordat die de tuin in ging, was opgehangen, mauwie de buurtkat van zolder gejaagd, broertje wakker gemaakt, bij de overbuurman in zijn achtertuin gekeken naar zijn nieuwe tegels ed want daar is hij enorm trots op, gekletst met de buurvrouw, leuke vacatures gevonden en me daarop ingelezen, cv is klaar, maar sollicitatiebrief lukt me niet door chaos in mijn hoofd, heb wel dingen alvast opgeschreven en voorbereid, maar de brief zelf lukt niet, gelukkig zijn de sluitingsdata eind april dus heb ik nog even de tijd  :Smile:  Zometeen maar even lekker naar buiten of fitnessen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Klopt idd wat je zegt, ik snap het ook niet hoor  :Confused:  

@ Luuss,

Haha zoals ik hierboven al schreef idd, ze gaat mee, waarom geen idee, ze gaat iig NIET meer bij hem wonen, zij heeft zelf al een eigen flatje hier heel ver vandaan  :Smile: 
Vannacht redelijk geslapen, had n beetje last van mn kaak (pff verstandkies komt door, dus een hele drukkende pijn, heel vervelend) Blaasprobleem is ook nog steeds niet weg, vanmorgen laten nakijken, konden ze niks vinden, dus ik krijg dus NIKS tegen die pijn, terwijl ik de hele dag van en naar de wc loop midden in mn toetsweek, slaat echt nergens op. Nu moet ik morgen wéér gaan ze het weer nakijken, en anders moet ik een afspraak maken voor het spreekuur (moet ik zoiezo omdat ik te vaak blaasontsteking heb) wss is er dan iets mis met mn blaas of urinewegen of iets dergelijks.
Ik ga nu ook met smart afwachten hoe ie morgen het huisje vind, als ie het neemt is ie iig deze maand uit het oude huis dus dat zou wel mooi zijn, maar goed het moet hem wel bevallen natuurlijk, hij moet er wonen.

Verder voel ik me vandaag op de blaaspijn na prima, weer n heel dagje bij mn vriend gezeten (oh ik kan echt genieten van die tijd, heerlijk dat we dat binnenkort vaker kunnen doen!) We hebben stiekem ook al allerlei plannen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Meteen even geoefend voor mn mondeling duits, en vanavond voorbereid voor de briefopdracht duits morgen, en de toets nederlands, mis alleen een deel wat ik moet leren en niet heb, en mn vriendin miste het deel wat ik heb, dus we zouden de delen uitwisselen, heb ik mijn deel naar haar gestuurd, maar gewoon nog helemaal niks teruggekregen :S

----------


## sietske763

@syl,
als je zo vaak blaasontsteking hebt moet je een doorverwijzin vragen naar uroloog
had het zelf ook constant, na antibiotica weer mis enz.
uroloog heeft aantal onderzoeken gedaan, uitslag volgens hem, dat ik te weinig dronk,
dus veel drinken, hielp ook niet, heb toe een jaar een onderhoudsdosering gehad, 1 caps per dag,
na dat jaar was het 2 dagen later weer mis....heb nu weer een onderhoudsdosering, alleen lichter,
maar ik schijn in die grote praktijk samen met nog een pat. de enige ben die zo vaak ontstekingen heeft, overal hoor, ook na een operatie

fijn voor je dat je straks vaker bij B kan zijn, heerlijk genieten.....

zelf voel ik me uitmuntend, heb sinds oktober 2009 niet zo lekker geslapen als vannacht, 10 uur achter elkaar geslapen, geen seconde wakker geweest

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Wat fijn te horen dat je zo uitstekend geslapen hebt.Ben blij voor jou schattie :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed :Smile: ,en de rugpijn is ook dragelijk.Alleen heb ik terug last van mijn linker-pols(gewrichtspijn).Ach das minste van mijn zorgen.Sevens even genieten van zonnetje op mijn terrasje.Daarna even het dorp in,gaan kijken voor panty's.(op gemakske)

Moet wel zeggen dat ik mijn pijnmedicatie heb moeten verhogen.Is wel met tegenzin,maar had geen keuze.Maar is nog altijd zo dat ik nu maar 1pleister neem,en is ook nog eens de laagste dosis.
Daarvoor heb ik altijd maar een halve opgedaan.En moet zeggen dat ik wel goed ben met die pijnpleisters(transtec)Zou graag een beetje pijnvrij van mijn aanstaand huwelijk genieten. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Mjah misschien dat zij iets ziet wat hij niet ziet??? In elk geval fijn dat zij al nieuwe woonruimte heeft en niet nogmaals zijn huisgenote wordt!
Vervelend dat je verstandskiezen nu doorkomen  :Frown:  De mijne zijn ehm 5 jaar geleden getrokken ofzo door mijn oude tandarts ik was zijn laatste klant/klus  :Wink:  Zowel dat ze groeiden als dat ze getrokken werden deed bij mij geen pijn... 
He balen dat ze niks konden vinden en jij niks krijgt tegen de pijn en/of blaasontsteking, misschien moet je idd zoals Sietske zegt maar even naar de uroloog om te kijken wat er aan scheelt! Dan kunnen ze je hopelijk een blijvendere oplossing geven, want steeds rondlopen met blaasontsteking is ook geen doen!  :Frown: 
Nou je vriend is huisje wezen kijken, ik hoop dat het hem beviel en jullie duidelijkheid hebben zodat de plannen die jullie gemaakt hebben door kunnen gaan!
Fijn dat je gister bij je vriend was, dat hij je met mondeling Duits geholpen heeft en bij het schrjven van de brief! Nuttig en leuk tegelijk!
K*t dat die vriendin haar gedeelte niet had en jij dus vandaag Nederlands hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet denderend goed gaat maken  :Frown:   :Mad: 

@ Sietske,
Vervelend dat je ook zoveel blaasproblemen hebt (gehad) en dat operatie en kuren niet veel verschil hebben gemaakt waardoor je nu onderhoudsdosis moet nemen  :Frown:  
Fijn dat je eindelijk weer lekker hebt geslapen, zo lang ook en zonder wakker te worden, heerlijk! Jaloers hier  :Wink:  Dus nu voel je je geestelijk en lichamelijk weer (bijna) helemaal goed?!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je je redelijk goed voelt en de pijn dragelijk is! Vervelend dat je last hebt van je linkerpols  :Frown: 
Geniet lekker van het zonnetje en succes met op je gemak shoppen in het dorp! 
Jammer dat je de pijnmedicatie moest verhogen, maar als je zoveel pijn hebt is het misschien wel beter ondanks dat je er geen voorstander van bent. En inderdaad zou erg fijn zijn als je pijnvrij van je aanstaand huwelijk kan genieten!

Vandaag voel ik me... nog steeds onrustig.
Gister was ik moe na telefoongesprek met Ruben, lag ik bijna in slaap, belde hij nogmaals om te vragen of we zaterdag met vrienden zouden eten... nou daarna kon ik dus echt niet meer in slaap komen en draaide mijn hoofd op volle toeren  :Confused: 
Vandaag naar de IB-groep gebeld, mijn schuld kan niet kwijtgescholden worden ondanks het behalen van mijn 2 diploma's  :Mad: , ik heb geprobeerd nieuwe huisarts te bellen maar die bleef in gesprek dus die ga ik maar mailen denk ik, ik heb school gebeld, kreeg een doos aan de lijn die mij niet kon helpen mijn cijferlijsten nogmaals te verkrijgen omdat ik die had opgestuurd en dat niet aangekomen was en ze kon mij ook niks vertellen over die baangarantie die ik heb, moest ik ander nummer bellen stond ik 10 min in de wacht kreeg ik een aardige jongen aan de lijn die gelijk mijn papieren ging toesturen en die dacht dat er iets mis was gegaan en adviseerde mij mijn cv nogmaals toe te sturen voor baangarantie, heb papa gebeld voor dit uit te leggen, heb gezocht naar mijn recept voor de pil maar kon ik natuurlijk niet vinden dus maar receptlijn bellen denk ik want zit niet te wachten op een vervangende pil en bij de ziekenhuis apotheek hadden ze recept nodig maar die kreeg ik dus vorige keer van de apotheek mee ineens  :Confused:  Zo maar even afwasmachine inpakken en aandoen, douchen, kijken waar ik nog meer achteraan moet bellen, verder met sollicitatiebrief schrijven en dan lekker in de tuin om te genieten van het mooie weer! Want dit binnen zitten om dingen te regelen die niet willen lukken is helemaal niks voor mij! Vanavond frustraties maar in fitness kwijt gooien...

Fijne dag iedereen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Thanks voor de tip! Ga vandeweek even naar mn huisarts toe, ga dan even overleggen voor een doorverwijzing naar de Uroloog.

@ Luuss,

Helaas ging de afspraak vanmorgen niet door, dus ze hebben niet naar het huis kunnen kijken, het is nu verplaatst naar a.s. zaterdag. Dus merk het wel!
Oke en ik moet nu opschieten want moet weer terug naar school voor de volgende toets (lang leve Nederlands)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
He jammer, naja hopen dat het zaterdag niet weer wordt uitgesteld en dat het je vriend bevalt!
Heel veel succes met je mondeling Duits en bij de huisarts!!!

Vandaag voel ik mij... iets minder onrustig...
Fitness ging beter dan verwacht! Ben met laterall pulldown (voor schouders/rug) van 20 naar 25 kg gegaan en met vertical row (andere oefening voor schouders/rug) van 20 naar 22 kg  :Big Grin:  Lekker gedoucht, wasmachine gedraaid en was opgehangen en mijn haar geverfd, zo maar mijn bed opzoeken want krijg het druk de komende dagen, dus als iemand zich afvraagt wat ik aan het doen ben; morgen zwemmen/sauna/eten/slapen bij Ruben, vrijdag bank/sollicitatie/huishoudelijke dingen regelen/doen en fitnessen, zaterdag om 10 uur op mijn neefjes passen tot tijd onbekend en dan naar Ruben om met 2 vrienden te eten en film te kijken heb nog niet bedacht of ik ook blijf slapen, want zondagochtend ga ik met paps weer neuzen op de stadjersmarkt naar lp's en boeken en dan 's middags komt Ruben bij ons eten en tussendoor sjah huishoudelijke dingetjes en in de tuin bezig als dat nog kan... dus ben hier waarschijnlijk maandag pas weer echt aanwezig...

Lieve mensen ik wens jullie alvast een fijn weekend toe!!!
Welterusten!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Veel plezier de komende dagen! En dat weekend mag van mij wel snel komen! Mondeling ging goed! 7,3 voor! I'm happy  :Big Grin:  Pff ging allemaal heel officieel, hele mondeling is opgenomen... moest mn handtekening op de papieren zetten etc  :Stick Out Tongue:  Haha zie net je reactie op hyves, thanks meid!

Dikke knuff

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best,heb heel de nacht buikkrampen en diarree gehad.
Doordat ik ook niet zo best geslapen heb,ga ik sevens op mijn terras proberen een dutje te doen.
Een beetje profiteren van zonnetje he!(vit D opdoen)

@Sylvia,

Niet slecht 7,3 voor Duits(en dan nog mondeling)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Sterkte! Ik heb ook slecht geslapen (haha stress) Lekker genieten van t zonnetje hmm, lijkt me ook wel wat, helaas hebben wij maar een iniminibalkonnetje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

En ik ben zelf ook wel trots op de 7,3 voor duits  :Smile:  Zat er zo voor te stressen, en was bang dat ik constant kwijt zou raken wat ik wilde zeggen, maar kreeg achteraf te horen dat ik tot nu toe de beste was in het samenvatten van die tekst in het duits  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

@Do, 
héél véél sterkte ... ik heb ook bar slecht geslapen  :Frown: ..grrr

@Syll,
Proficiat !!! Goed cijfer voor duits!!!

@Luuss,
Geniet van alle dingen die je gaat doen; fijn weekeind!!

Fijn weekeind voor iedereen trouwens ... ben er even iets minder of mss zelfs niet; mijn oma ligt op sterven (96 jr zou ze binnen een paar weken worden, dus mooie leeftijd gehaald ... maar is toch even schrikken)

Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Thanks! Ben er ook blij mee!  :Smile: 

Jij heel veel sterkte de komende tijd, en we zullen aan je denken!

Dikke knuff xx

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe maar gelukkig,gisteren zijn we naar Breda geweest was heel plezant maar was wel vermoeiend.
We zijn een paar keer een terrasje gaan doen zo kon ik toch even rusten.
Heb toch wat één en ander gevonden voor op reis.(mooie kleding :Big Grin: )
Amai zeg wat zijn daar veel en leuke winkels,en sommige dingen zijn daar goedkoper dan bij ons. :EEK!: 

Vanmorgen heb ik wat op mijn terras liggen zonnen,het was zalig in zonnetje :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): (de warmte deed deugd)
Daarna zijn we even naar park wat gaan wandelen.
Even genieten van de natuur,en de dieren.
En sevens ga ik wat tv kijken,(even uitrusten)dat heb ik wel nodig na zo'n weekend.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

trots op mezelf....dat ik zonder pammetjes de nacht doorgekomen ben!!!!!

----------


## dotito

Sietske,

En ik ben ook enorm trots op jou,volhouden he!! :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Ohhh Sietske, wat knap van je!!!!!

Ik voel me vandaag heel dankbaar.....dankbaar omdat de zware depressie nu grotendeels voorbij is, ik zie de zon weer schijne, dat had ik een week geleden nooit kunnen denken want toen was er nog sprake van opname.
Ik ben dus heel, heel erg gelukkig en blij.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed....heb goed geslapen en heb tot hier toe nog geen rugpijn,hoop dat zo blijft.
Moet nu wel zeggen ben gisteren wel vroeg gaan slapen,was kapot. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hihi ik had idd al op hyves gereageerd  :Wink:  Jeetje wel erg officieel hoor  :Confused: 
En hoe is het afgelopen met het huisje kijken van je vriend en hoe was je weekend??

@ Do,
Leuk dat je een dagje Breda hebt gedaan en geslaagd bent voor kleren!  :Smile: 
Heerlijk he genieten van de zon en wandelen door het park om te genieten van de natuur en de dieren! 
Fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt en ik hoop echt voor je dat je rugpijnvrij blijft voor zolang mogelijk!

@ Agnes,
Lieverd neem lekker je tijd hoor! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Sietske,
Super dat je zonder pammetjes de nacht bent doorgekomen, ik hoop dat je dat vol kan houden!

@ Onassa,
Heel erg fijn dat je het zonnetje weer ziet schijnen  :Smile:  Hopelijk blijf je dit gevoel vasthouden!

Vandaag voel ik me... moe, onrustig, druk en blij
Ik heb het erg druk gehad de laatste dagen, maar wel erg leuke dingen gedaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag voel ik me ook erg moe.
De psych belde net op dat de medicijn spiegel uit mijn bloed vrij laag is.
Maar gezien de bijwerkingen (mede ook die moeheid en duizeligheid) wil ik liever nog niet mee omhoog gaan.
Mocht ik merken dat de depressie wer de kop op gaat steken, dan kan ik dat altijd nog doen.
Ach...over een uurtje naar de acupuncturist, kan ik weer wat energie ophalen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja idd, heel officieel allemaal! Bij engels werdt het ook allemaal opgenomen, maar dat mens zelf deed n beetje gek, ach kunnen ze t nog lekker naluisteren. Ze begon ook echt van: Wat weet je over Stratford, dus ik heh? Wie is dat nou:S Begon dus maar te lullen over Shakespeare, vroeg ze opeen geven moment: En waar is shakespeare geboren? Dus ik ehh weet ik echt niet meer, bleek dat dus stratford te zijn, pff wat een blunder!

Huis kijken is trouwens goed! Hij heeft het huis genomen, dus komt binnenkort bij mij om de hoek wonen :Big Grin:  Hij wacht nu nog even op n telefoontje wanneer hij de papieren kan tekenen, en dan kan hij beginnen. Iig gaat dat mens die nu bij m woont a.s. zaterdag al verhuizen dus dat is héérlijk!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel me eens goed, en heb niet teveel rugpijn.Denk dat de pijnmedicatie begint te werken.
Voel me ook HAPPY VANDAAG de kapper is langs geweest :Big Grin: kleurtje erop acajou en puntjes geknipt.
Zo voel je je toch een ander mens he!als je haar weer goed zit.

----------


## sietske763

heeee Do wat fijn voor je, eindelijk wat minder pijn....
en lekker me je haar bezig geweest!!!, leuk he, das echt een teken dat je je goed voelt.

mijn lieve dochter heeft mij ook geverfd, alleen grijze uitgroei, dus zit alweer in de olijfolie....supertip, do
straks ben ik niet meer verslaafd aan pammetjes maar aan olijfolie, heb dat spul vaker in mn haar dan zonder.

----------


## sietske763

@onassa, de bijwerkingen van tryptizol vallen uiteindelijk mee hoor!!!
maar net als stoppen met pammetjes is dit ook ff doorbijten tot je bloedspiegel goed is anders werkt het ook niet optimaal(de standaard dagdosering is 150mg, maar wordt soms hoger totdat de bloedwaardes goed zijn)
en als die goed zijn en je helemaal uit je depressie bent ga je heel langzaam aan ook beter slapen, dus lijkt het me voor jou verstandig om op goede bloedwaardes te komen.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Straks verander jij nog helemaal in een olijf. :Big Grin: 
Gisteren was ik in de supermarkt en ik stond aan het rek waar de olijfolie stond.Weet je en das echt waar he!!dat ik aan jou moest denken.(hi hi ) :Big Grin: 
MADAM OLIJFOLIE

----------


## dotito

Sietske,

Beter aan olijfolie verslaafd zijn,dan aan de pammetje das veel gezonder!!! :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Onassa,
Balen dat je je moe voelt  :Frown: 
Is toch alleen maar goed dat de medicijn spiegel vrij laag is?! Zoals je zelf zegt voel je zelf wel aan of je weer omhoog moet!
Veel succes bij de acupuncturist, ik hoop dat je er nieuwe energie van krijgt!

@ Syl,
Wel goed dat mondelingen worden opgenomen, deden ze in mijn tijd niet en als je dan een klacht had over dat er iets gevraagd werd wat niet geleerd hoefde te worden of als je persoonlijk conflict met leraar had die je daarom een onvoldoende gaf kon je dat niet bewijzen en nu kan dat gelukkig wel!
Chill dat je vriend het huis goedgekeurd heeft en vlakbij komt te wonen  :Big Grin: ! Zou fijn zijn als de papierhandel ed geregeld is zodat hij dingen kan doen en kan verhuizen!
Wel fijn dat dat mens as zaterdag al verhuist, scheelt een heleboel  :Wink:  Ga je dan ook gelijk komen logeren bij hem???

@ Dotito,
Super dat jij je weer goed voelt!
Fijn dat de pijnmedicatie lijkt te werken en dat de kapper langs geweest is om je haar te verven en te knippen!  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik me... moe en niet lekker, maar desondanks wel gelukkig.
Gister had ik al de hele tijd het gevoel alsof mijn hoofd uit elkaar knalde, voelde me ook slap/duizelig, maar heb toch veel huishoudelijke dingen gedaan, veel gegeten en gedronken, 3 vit B12 ingenomen ipv 1 en mijn hooikoorts tabletjes maar weer eens ingenomen, helaas toen ik gister naar bed wou leek de omgeving te draaien en ik had de grootste moeite om mij naar boven te krijgen... kon ik ook nog eens niet in slaap komen...Vannacht redelijk geslapen, maar vandaag is het niet veel beter, voelt als voorhoofdsholte ontsteking in ontwikkeling  :Frown: 
Achja komt wel weer goed...

----------


## sietske763

hahahaha die Do, moest lachen joh!!! en dan echte dure merkolie he, want ik vond dat ik dat wel verdiende!!!!

@luuss, een AD werkt pas optimaal als de bloedspiegel bepaalde waarde heeft, als de waardes dus laag zijn, heb je meer AD nodig
zegt de al 18 jarige AD patient.........zucht......

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Thanks... toen ik jou reactie net las wist ik dat ik dat eigenlijk ook wel wist  :Wink: 
Is alleen zo dat mijn nadenken momenteel niet goed werkt door de knallende hoofdpijn en alles om mij heen draait/danst/vervormd dus vind het al heel wat dat ik reageer op een manier die leesbaar is  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ga zo maar even liggen denk ik ook al kan ik niet slapen...

----------


## dotito

Die sietske,is zo zot als een mus aan worden met haar olijfkuur!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou ja zeg,,,,,ik was al vreemd, maar zonder pammetjes nog erger zeker........
maar trouwens heb je nog mijn vraag ergens gelezen???
ik hoorde dat lijnzaadolie nog beter was......???
als dat zo is ga ik het kopen en mn andere olie gaat dan de braadpan in

----------


## dotito

Heb ik toch al ergens op geantwoord schattie!!
ze zijn allebei goed,alleen geeft olijfolie meer glans,en lijnzaadolie voed het haar meer. :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dus...........als ik het helemaal goed wil doen kan ik dus beter beide olieen gebruiken,
de ene dag olijf en de andere dag lijnzaad
tjeeeeee zit ik afgekeurd thuis...en krijg ik het nog hartstikke druk....

----------


## dotito

Ja zo kan je het ook doen,binnenkort kan je thuis een natuurwinkel beginnen :Big Grin: 
Tja vervelen zult gij niet doen!!

----------


## sietske763

@arme gelukkige luuss,
heb wel een tip voor je aankomende voorhoofdsholte onsteking, werkt ook bij verkoudheid, als je erg vol zit,
is van vsm, plantaardig dus en mn partner heeft het gebruikt en geloofde het eerst niet maar de verkoopster zei dat bijna iedereen hiervoor terug kwam dus ongelovige partner gelooft het nu ook, dat het helpt
de naam;KALOBA kan in druppels of pillen zijn
de pillen zijn makkelijker, hoeft maar 1x per dag, de druppels 3 x per dag
partner heeft de pillen gebruikt en met 3/4 dagen weer helemaal beter.
zo,n doosje is 12 euro(DAdrogist)en er zitten 20 tabletten in.
en na 4 dagen heb je er dus nog 16 voor de volgende keer

----------


## Onassa

> @onassa, de bijwerkingen van tryptizol vallen uiteindelijk mee hoor!!!
> maar net als stoppen met pammetjes is dit ook ff doorbijten tot je bloedspiegel goed is anders werkt het ook niet optimaal(de standaard dagdosering is 150mg, maar wordt soms hoger totdat de bloedwaardes goed zijn)
> en als die goed zijn en je helemaal uit je depressie bent ga je heel langzaam aan ook beter slapen, dus lijkt het me voor jou verstandig om op goede bloedwaardes te komen.



Jij zou me dus eigenlijks adviseren wel naar de 150mg te gaan?
Meestal ben ik iemand die nooit zo snel last van bijwerkingen heeft, maar deze keer met de tryp dus wel.
Ik twijfel dus wel wat ik nou zal doen.
Ben een beetje bang dat als ik ga verhogen ik helemaal zo'n slome duikelaar word, iets wat ik van aard niet ben, dus daar loop ik nu al enogzinds tegenaan te schoppen.
Ik word 's morgens pas om 12 uur wakker en ben dan nog steeds zo gaar als boter.
Misschien is het dan beter om de alprazolam verder af te bouwen voor het slapen gaan.
Misschien red ik het dan wel om enkel op de tryptizol te kunnen slapen.
Moet er wel bij zeggen dat het bloed geprikt werd net nadat ik pas 2 dagen van de 50 naar de 100 mg ben gegaan, misschien dat het daarom ook zo laag was.
Anders vraag ik of ik volgende week nog een keer kan prikken om te zien hoe het dan is, want terug vallen in weer een depressie , daar zit ik al helemaal niet op te wachten.

----------


## Onassa

> [COLOR="SeaGreen"]
> 
> Vandaag voel ik me... moe en niet lekker, maar desondanks wel gelukkig.
> Gister had ik al de hele tijd het gevoel alsof mijn hoofd uit elkaar knalde, voelde me ook slap/duizelig, maar heb toch veel huishoudelijke dingen gedaan, veel gegeten en gedronken, 3 vit B12 ingenomen ipv 1 en mijn hooikoorts tabletjes maar weer eens ingenomen, helaas toen ik gister naar bed wou leek de omgeving te draaien en ik had de grootste moeite om mij naar boven te krijgen... kon ik ook nog eens niet in slaap komen...Vannacht redelijk geslapen, maar vandaag is het niet veel beter, voelt als voorhoofdsholte ontsteking in ontwikkeling 
> Achja komt wel weer goed...


Vervelend joh!
Hoofdpijn is zo naar, dat legt je finaal lam.
Ik lees dat jij vit B12 gebruikt.
Is dat in injecties of tabletvorm?
Merk je ook dat je er minder moe door wordt??
VitB12 is toch niet zo los te koop zonder recept?
Ik hoop niet voor je dat je een voorhoofd holte ontsteking krijgt.
Ik krijgt het meestal gratis erbij als ik flink verkouden ben.
Beterschp in ieder geval!

----------


## Onassa

> Die sietske,is zo zot als een mus aan worden met haar olijfkuur!!!



Olijfkuur???
waarvoor, ben niet nieuwschierig hoor.
Maar toevallig hoord eik net van de acupunturist dat het ontgiftigent schijnt te werken als je daags zo'n 5 tot 10 minuten zonnebloem olie in je mond neemt, het door je mond laat gaan en daarna uitspugen.
Daar schijn je veel rommel mee uit je lijf te kunnen halen.
Niet doorslikken(lijkt me ook vreselijk smerig) want dan schijnt het giftig te zijn door die rommel die vrij gekomen is uit je lichaam.

----------


## Onassa

> nou ja zeg,,,,,ik was al vreemd, maar zonder pammetjes nog erger zeker........
> maar trouwens heb je nog mijn vraag ergens gelezen???
> ik hoorde dat lijnzaadolie nog beter was......???
> als dat zo is ga ik het kopen en mn andere olie gaat dan de braadpan in


Lijnzaad olie word veel ook aan paarden gegeven.
Je kunt ook zelf losse lijnzaad kopen, die moet je dan wel koken,want dan komt er blauwzuur vrij (het liefst dus buiten koken of onder een goede afzuigkap) en dan word het water dik, dat gaat binden zeg maar.
Voor paarden word de gekookte lijnzaad veel gebruikt tegen koliek.

----------


## sietske763

dat heb je helemaal goed door, dat je suf bent is de bijwerking van het AD, maar deze is ook in het begin slaapverwekkend, dus ik zou daar van profiteren.....makkelijker om de bijwerking van de mindere pammetjes op te vangen.
moet wel zeggen dat ik erg hard voor mezelf ben, dus daarom in 1x 150mg,
paar dagen lekker slaperig voelen, pammetjes eraf en klaar ben je weer.
ik heb ook wel eens tijden 3oo mg moeten slikken

----------


## Onassa

Jeetje mina....300mg is echt veel!
Kreeg je dat tijdens een zware depressie ofzo?
Hoelang blijven die bijwerkingen aanhouden dan?
want ik zit nu al anderhalve week op de 100 mg ,had dus eigenlijk al wel verwacht dat ze sufheid minder zou zijn.
Kijk, als het alleen 's avonds met innemen is zou het super zijn, kon ik de pammetjes makkelijker laten liggen, maar ik blijd dus overdags ook zo enorm moe.
Maar goed, het kan ook de combi zijn wat ik al zei...net uit een zware depressie aan het klimmen, medicijn switch en dan nu ik me geestelijk een stuk beter voel gelijk weer alles willen doen.

----------


## Petra717

Vandaag voel ik mij.... zoekende

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Ghehe jij krijgt het druk met al die oliën  :Wink:  
Heel veel sterkte en succes met afbouwen en hopelijk krijg/houdt je niet lang last van bijwerkingen en/of rare neven effecten! 

@ Diane,
Lastig hoor om te beslissen of je moet afbouwen met alprazolam en dan de tryptizol omhoog moet gaan gooien of dat je bloedwaarden zo laag was omdat je net verhoogd was... ik zou wel even je bloed opnieuw laten prikken om te kijken of de waarden omhoog zijn gegaan! Voor de meeste bijwerkingen staat 4-6 week, maarja dat verschilt per persoon... hopelijk blijf je je niet lang duf voelen!!!
Ik gebruik homeopathische vit B12 die ik bij de DA koop, want ik kan niet tegen reguliere tabletten (die had ik eerder al aan mijn beste vriendin gegeven en die voelde zich er beter bij), mijn huidige huisarts wil me niet aan die spuiten hebben ook niet om te proberen maarja die wil ook niet dat ik homeopathische medicatie neem  :Mad:  en ja ik merk wel dat ik me slechter voel als ik een pilletje ben vergeten... Ik krijg ongeveer 1x per jaar (zo rond de lente) voorhoofdsholteontsteking waar ik dus die VSM pilletjes waar Sietske het over heeft voor gebruik (van de DA) en dat krijg ik ook door mijn hooikoorts waar ik ook weer homeopathische pilletjes (van de DA) voor heb. Met al die pilletjes en kruiden (neem veel Bieslook bv) komt het helemaal weer goed hoor, tenminste als ik ze niet vergeet in te nemen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk voel jij je gauw weer beter en leer je ondertussen iets meer geduld te hebben  :Wink: 

@ Petra,
Ging het vandaag niet zoals gepland en zoek je je rust?
Je weet toch dat als je iets zoekt je het niet vind en als je niks zoekt je het juist tegenkomt  :Wink:  Misschien stoppen met zoeken en dan komt het vanzelf, hoop ik in elk geval voor je! Veel sterkte en dikke knuffel!

----------


## sietske763

@onassa,
ik moest de totale hoeveelheid, 150 mg in 1 dosis innemen en omdat het slaapverwekkend werkt natuurlijk voor het slapen.
vreemd dat jij een dempend middel overdag moet slikken, zou vragen of het voor de nacht mocht

----------


## Onassa

Sietske, ik hoef het niet te nemen hoor die xanax, mijn psych zou ook juist graag zien dat ik daarvan af zou raken.
Maar als ik zo ongeveer een uurtje op ben, dan ga ik trillen en zweten en duizelig worden en dan neem ik dus een xanax.
Tot voor de laatste depressie nam ik bijna nooit overdags xanax, alleen 's avonds voor het slapen gaan 2, gebruikte ze dus eigenlijk puur als slaapmiddel, alleen als er eens iets overdags gebeurde waar ik heftig op reageerde nam ik er wel eens 1.
Kan je zien hoe snel je aan die zooi gewend raakt he.
En ik wil daar dus nu graag weer vanaf komen.
Vandaar dat ik met je mee wil doen in dat ander topic.
Want ik ben wel iemand ie een beetje gesteund en gestuurd moet worden daarin want ik zeg heel eerlijk, ben vaak snel geneigd toch maar te nemen.
En als ik er dan een op heb denk ik, hehhh, waarom heb ik het nu toch wéér gedaan!
Dus ik ben eigenlijk wel blij met dat topic van jou :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Liefs Diane

----------


## sietske763

o k
vannacht minderen we beide,
en als we morgen trillen zetten we gewoon door, we klagen ff op dat topic en daarna gaan we met onze beperktheden goed poetsen, helpt echt!!!
ik heb net mn pillen opgegeten en een halve tranxene minder.....morgen weer beetje ritalin erbij.........gaat weer helemaal goed komen met ons!!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Gaan we doen.
Ik was eigenlijk van plan wat vroeger naar bed te gaan, maar ben druk om hier het fotoboek vol te gooien, maar ga zo ook mijn pillen innemen en dan ook weer een halfje minder xanax.
Morgen naar mijn paarden en dan ga ik me daar maar weer even uitleven zonder wat in te nemen.
Moet gaan lukken gewoon!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Veel succes, hopelijk vind jij vannacht je nachtrust en heb je morgen minder last van bijwerkingen!

@ Diane,
Jeetje wat een hoop leuke/mooie/lieve foto's zeg!  :Big Grin:  Ik krijg zeker een idee van wie je bent  :Wink: 
Ik heb je een verzoek om vriendjes te worden gestuurd, kan je ook wat meer foto's bij mij zien  :Wink: 
Ja plannen om vroeg naar bed te gaan kun je vaker maken, maar je eraan houden is soms een heel ander verhaal  :Wink: 
Hopelijk kan je zo alsnog lekker slapen en heb je morgen zo'n leuke dag met je paarden en dergelijke dat je je pillen helemaal vergeet!
Veel sterkte!

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Luus,

Dank je.
Ja was nog effe druk met foto's uppen, maar heb het weer met een halfje minder gedaan.
Kon niet echt meteen slapen en ben er nog wel weer uit geweest, maar uiteindelijk toch in slaap gevallen.
En ook anderhalf uur eerder wakker geworden als de afgelopen dagen.

Edit:jij hebt ook leuke foto's Luus!
Ik zie dat ik wel heel fanatiek bezig ben geweest met het fotoalbum....

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me echt zo ellendig, pffffffffffffffffff trillen enz.
maar gelukkig wel vrolijk en optimistisch,
diane, ben zeer benieuwd hoe je je voelt!!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Nou Sietske, eigenlijk kunnen we elkaar denk ik een handje geven.
Ik tril ook behoorlijk en ben erg licht in mijn hoofd, beetje een gevoel alsof ik teveel alcohol op heb.
Ik heb nog niet genomen en dat geeft mijn lijf nu denk ik aan....het roept om een pammetje, maar ik doe het niet!
Ik ga me zo klaarmaken en dan ga ik naar de paardjes, dus ik probeer het gevoel zoveel mogelijk te negeren.
Als het lukt is het de eerste dag dat ik overdags niet neem.
Voor jou vnd ik het niet leuk datje je ellendig voelt, maar voor mij opzich wel, want dan weet ik effe dat ik nu niet de enige ben en dat dit gevoel puur bij de ontwenning hoort.
We gaan het redden hoor! :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

precies, we gaan samen deze strijd winnen!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

kan alleen jammer genoeg nu geen afleiding zoeken, daar ik bijna niet kan lopen, laat staan ff de stad ingaan,
poetsen lukt ook niet....te ziek
dus maar ff dit dagje uitzitten.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Neem lekker een rustdaggie joh! Ff lekker relaxen en bijkomen!

Vandaag voel ik me, sja een beetje gemengde gevoelens eigenlijk, blij dat ze tot de conclusie zijn gekomen dat ik tóch een blaasontsteking heb, dus dat ik na 2 weken pijn nu eindelijk Antibiotica heb, welke tot nu toe werken tegen de pijn! Maar voel me ook supergespannen voor mn mondeling biologie vanmiddag. Bio is echt níet mijn sterkste vak, heb er wel ontzettend veel voor geleerd, maar ben bang datk het vanmiddag hélemaal kwijtraak! Nja hopen op een goede afloop en totdat het zover is heb ik nog even een uurtje of anderhalf om nóg meer te gaan leren en te stampen, gelukkig mag je een blaadje met steekwoorden erbij houden (hehe kom ik aan met mn volgeschreven a4tje, ach vouw m dubbel zodat het niet opvalt  :Smile: )

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe en prikkelbaar,moet binnen een week ongesteld worden vandaar.Grrrr.....
Voor de rest ben ik Gelukkig hoor!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me... Goed!

Mn vriend heeft getekend voor t huis, hij heeft de sleutels, ben er vanmiddag geweest ziet er mooi uit (ietsies kleiner als ons huis, maar verder dezelfde indeling) We hebben samen voor verf gekeken, en gaan binnenkort samen schilderen. T zijn allemaal donker grijs/zwarte tinten geworden, vinden we beide erg mooi, dus waren we het snel mee over eens  :Smile:  Morgen gaat dat mens die nu nog bij m woont verhuizen en daarna is t Totally Freedom  :Big Grin: 

Nu heerlijk genieten van mn weekend, volgende week heb ik een lekkere rustige week, daarna meivakantie/koninginnedag etc  :Smile:  En daarna klaarmaken voor de examens die nu toch wel dichtbij komen!

Owja en tuurlijk geniet ik ook met volle teugen van het heerlijke zonnetje!

Prettig weekend allemaal!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet al te best moe/prikkelbaar/nerveus/ is weer bijna einde van de maand snap....Maar heb wel geen rugpijn,en dat vind ik supper.Zo kan ik sevens mijn favoriet programma relax zien.Sterren op de dansvloer.(zie ik graag) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Maar eerst ga ik uitgebreid douchen,als mijn eten een beetje verteerd is.

Gisteren wel een leuke dag gehad,naar zee geweest en uit gaan eten.We zijn gaan wokken had dat nog nooit gedaan.Moet zeggen vond dat wel speciaal,maar is niet echt mijn ding.

@Sylvia,

Ale leuk he dat alles bijna in orde is,nu nog alleen een laagje verf. :Smile: En dan kunnen jullie het gezellig inrichten.Wel tof dat jullie zo goed overeen komen qua kleur,en inrichting he!En dan ook nog voledige vrijheid! :Big Grin: 
Ale fijn weekend nog he!! :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Jammer dat je je nog steeds niet zo goed voelt, maar het is erg begrijpbaar (rottijd he iedere maand  :Wink: )

Het is idd wel leuk, ik heb een beetje medezegging over de inrichting kleuren etc dus dat is wel fijn. Blijf overigens nog wel gewoon thuis wonen hoor  :Wink:  Hij gaat bij mij om de hoek wonen dus kan vaak genoeg langswippen of eventueel logeren mocht ik dat willen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me moe, maar verder rustig en goed!
Ben aan het genieten van mijn 'alleentijd' ... dat doet me altijd goed en zo kan ik m'n batterijke weer wat opladen voor komende week  :Wink: .

Iedereen ,fijn weekeind!
XxAg

----------


## joshuatree

weer alleen..... en het is nog wel zo'n mooi weer....gelukkig anders zat ik weer ergens binnen in een hoekje

----------


## sietske763

@josh.....
zolang als ik hier op deze site zit gaat het niet zo goed met je......
zou je niet eens goed aan de bel trekken bij je psych.
zolang lijden.....hoeft toch niet??
heb het echt met je te doen.....

----------


## Onassa

> weer alleen..... en het is nog wel zo'n mooi weer....gelukkig anders zat ik weer ergens binnen in een hoekje


Idd, wat Sietske ook al zegt, tijd om nu eens aan de bel te trekken.
soms heb je wat extra hulp nodig om door de dalen te komen.
Een helpende hand die je weer op het juiste pad begeleid.

Ik voel me vandaag wel okee.
Vanmorgen kort na het ontbijt toen ik mijn haar aan het doen was kreeg ik wel weer een hyperventilatie aanval.
Ben toen buiten in een stoel gaan zitten en mijn aandacht goed naar mijn ademhaling gebracht, even wat ontspannings oefeningen en daarna ging het gelukkig weer beter.
Nog een poosje lekker in de zon gezeten en gelezen, maar de zon verdween en er vielen zelfs wat regendruppels.
Het is hier nu bewolkt, maar hoop dat de zon straks toch nog even tevoorschijn komt, want ik merk dat me dat erg goed doet.

----------


## sietske763

weer alleen..... en het is nog wel zo'n mooi weer....gelukkig anders zat ik weer ergens binnen in een hoekje

heb nog even alles terug gelezen josh, je moet volgens mij echt een ander AD, ik ben geen dokter, maar onderhand wel ervarings deskundige.
werd zelf ook alleen maar zieker van de valdoxan....

----------


## sietske763

Quoten ff mislukt,
bovenste zin is van josh.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me slecht heb migraine/buikpijn en heb heel slecht geslapen,hoop dat morgen beter is.
Word daar zo moe/lastig van van tante rooske  :Mad: 

@Josh,

Sluit bij toch bij Sietske aan hoor,mischien toch maar eens een ander AD proberen.

Groetjes Do

----------


## joshuatree

och........het heeft allemaal toch geen zin.....live is like live is...............
voel me echt belabberd nu.... vooral als ik lees dat ik ergens anders wel begrepen word....
doet me echt pijn om dit te typen....
truste allemaal...en sterkte....

----------


## sietske763

lieve josh....
het heeft allemaal wel zin.......je moet gewoon de juiste AD hebben.
vind je het niet vreemd dan alle mensen met valdoxan klachten....
probeer naar mij te kijken als 1 van de voorbeelden,
ik ben pas opgeknapt NA valdoxan, met een goed AD
ik wil je zo graag helpen.......maar als je niet wat anders vraagt.....dan weet ik het echt niet meer, of wil je dat ik nog wat namen geef van goede AD met de bijwerkingen
succes josh, volhouden blijven vechten.....er is hoop na valdoxan

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Niet de moed laten zakken hoor! Denk dat de dames gelijk hebben! Sterkte iig!!

Ik voel me vandaag goed! Rustig dagje gehad, was heerlijk weer, geleerd en een stukje gefietst! Morgenochtend met mn vriend mee kijken voor wat meubeltjes, en alvast wat spulletjes overbrengen, morgenmiddag mn laatste herkansing (als het goed is), en dinsdag alvast beginnen met verfen, hij wilt zo snel mogelijk over (iig voor koninginnedag pfoeh mogen we wel aan de slag gaan)..

----------


## Onassa

> och........het heeft allemaal toch geen zin.....
> 
> 
> 
> live is like live is...............
> 
> 
> voel me echt belabberd nu.... vooral als ik lees dat ik ergens anders wel begrepen word....
> doet me echt pijn om dit te typen....
> truste allemaal...en sterkte....




Josh, waar word je wel begrepen??
we begrijpen je hier ook echt wel hoor.
En het heeft echt allemaal wel zin, ook al weet ik dat je dat op dit moment zelf niet ziet....zo zat ik namelijk zelf 3 dagen geleden ook nog.
Probeer niet tever vooruit te denken...dan lijkt de toekomst zo donker op dit moment.
Blijf bij het heden , alleen daar kan je wat mee/aan doen.
Ik heb ook al diverse verschillende ad's gehad en zit nu ook midden in een switch.



> live is like live is...............


...daar heb je gelijk in, maar ook jij hebt de mogelijkheid daar een keuze in te maken.
Het toch weer de juiste kant op proberen te sturen.
Dat lukt niet meteen, maar het komt wel!!
Drie dagen geleden waren mijn man en ik er eigenlijk over uit dat opname voor mij bijna de enige optie nog was en geloof het of niet,...vandaag heb ik zelfs weer paard gereden!
Probeer te accepteren dat wat nu is....probeer jou gevoel van ellende eens te bekijken alsof je een toeschouwer was van jezelf.
Ik hoop van harte dat er snel weer een sprankje licht voor je te zien is.

Liefs Diane

----------


## Onassa

> @ Josh,
> 
> 
> 
> Ik voel me vandaag goed! Rustig dagje gehad, was heerlijk weer, geleerd en een stukje gefietst! Morgenochtend met mn vriend mee kijken voor wat meubeltjes, en alvast wat spulletjes overbrengen, morgenmiddag mn laatste herkansing (als het goed is), en dinsdag alvast beginnen met verfen, hij wilt zo snel mogelijk over (iig voor koninginnedag pfoeh mogen we wel aan de slag gaan)..


Zo dan, dat zijn wel leuke dingen toch....meubeltjes speuren.
En voor koninginnendag over....dat word zeker aanpoten geblazen.
Hebben jullie wat extra hulp voor de klusjes die gedaan moeten worden??

----------


## Sylvia93

> Zo dan, dat zijn wel leuke dingen toch....meubeltjes speuren.
> En voor koninginnendag over....dat word zeker aanpoten geblazen.
> Hebben jullie wat extra hulp voor de klusjes die gedaan moeten worden??


Dat zijn zeker leuke dingen  :Smile:  Vind het altijd heerlijk om meubeltjes te bekijken etc. Het wordt wel ff doorwerken, en het is nog niet zeker, hij hoopt voor vrijdag daar tv etc te kunnen krijgen, mocht dat lukken wilt hij voor die tijd over, gaat dat niet lukken dan wacht hij nog ff. Echt heel veel hoeft er gelukkig niet te gebeuren in het huis, de vloer ziet er nog mooi uit en de plafonds ook, we gaan enkel de muren schilderen, en dat doen we samen (hij is zelf schilder geweest dus is er zo klaar mee). Verder proberen wij veel voor m te doen, hij heeft nog geen wasmachine dus mn moeder is bereid zn was te wassen. Ik blijf overigens zelf nog wel ff thuis wonen, verder is het de meubelen overbrengen en klaar is kees  :Smile:  Veel meubeltjes heeft hij nog vanuit zijn oude huis maar een bed/bank/wasmachine/magnetron moest hij nog hebben dus gaan we morgen voor kijken, we hebben al wat mooie 2ehands spulletjes gezien dus gaan even kijken of dat er goed uitziet. Verder ga ik hem zoveel mogelijk helpen, hoef enkel morgenmiddag naar school voor een herkansing, woensdag hebben wij een examenstunt op school, maar denk dat ik die oversla om hem te helpen schilderen.

----------


## Onassa

Ja, als hij schilder is geweest dan zit het hem wel in d evingers, dat scheeld een hoop en dan kan het ook best snel gaan.
Heb je wel de intentie om tzt te gaan samen wonen?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Idd dat gaat voor hem wel snel  :Smile:  En of we ooit gaan samenwonen geen idee, ik ben nu nog erg jong, en hij is al wat ouder, en verder weet ook niemand iets van onze relatie. (zoiezo niet wanneer ik nog geen 18 ben). Mn moeder ziet me iig liever nog ff thuis dus blijf ook zoiezo nog thuis wonen (tenslotte komt hij bij ons op de hoek te wonen dus kan m vaak genoeg zien). Tegen de tijd dat ik wat ouder ben gaan we wel kijken of dat gaat werken..

----------


## dotito

Lieve Josh.

Het leven heeft altijd zin,ik kan goed begrijpen dat je dat momenteel niet in ziet.Maar je moet proberen positief te blijven denken!!Zoek evt een andere Dr.een Dr.die jou begrijpt,en waar je je goed bij voelt.
Schakel desnoods over naar andere medicatie met overleg met de Dr.Geef niet te vlug op,ook al is het niet altijd makkelijk,dat weten wij ook.
Soms kan dat een tijdje duren voor ze de juiste medicatie hebben gevonden voor jou.Maar stop met de valdoxan,doet je helemaal geen deugd!!
Bij mij was dat ook zo,heb ook van alles en nog wat geprobeerd.Heb je iemand waar je steun kan vinden,want dat is ook belangrijk.
Hoop echt van harte dat je op tijd aan de bel gaat trekken!!!


Vandaag voel ik me iets beter heb geen buikpijn meer en de rugpijn is dragelijk.Ben alleen nog wat prikkelbaar,maar heb al wat beter geslapen.

@Onassa,

Fijn dat het een beetje beter gaat :Wink: 


Liefs Do

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me.. Pfoeh moe!!

Vroeg mn bed uit vanmorgen, meegegaan naar de winkels, bank uitgezocht terug naar t huis, mannetje van de woningbouw controle gedaan (hehe half vergiftigd met foute koffie, was vergeten de koffiepads om te wisselen haha) toen terug naar huis gegaan, ff snel een broodje gegeten, hup naar school herkansing (ging slecht, was 5x zo moeilijk als de eerste toets en daar had ik al een 4 voor) toen weer rustig naar huis, telefoon, weer terug naar het huis, 2 wanden geschilderd. Pfoeh vanavond gaat ie zelf met 2 vrienden zn bankstel en zn bed ophalen, ben ik ff blij dat ik niet mee hoef te helpen, vanavond lekker uitrusten  :Smile:  Kortom, drukke dag! En morgenochtend alweer om 8 uur 's ochtends in het huis zijn, pfoeh!

----------


## Agnes574

@Josh,

Ik sluit me aan bij de woorden van Sietske en Do ....

Het leven heeft altijd zin lieve Josh ... ookal val je soms héél érg diep!!
Ik spreek uit ervaring beste ... na regen komt altijd zonneschijn!!

Houd moed!!
Sterkte en take care!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

wel goed ondanks AD wisseling, moest wisselen ivm hoofdpijn klachten, heb nu een zusje van mn oude AD, heerlijke bijwerking, nl slaperigheid....
heb er vannacht van genoten...

@ josh....iets voor jou???
hoe gaat het?
stop aub met die vreselijke valdoxan!!!! en vraag wat anders....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk heb alleen wat rugpijn gekregen,hoop dat niet erger word.Sevens ga ik nog even naar buiten,moet nog één en ander gaan halen/regelen.

----------


## joshuatree

nog niet echt beter.....en heel erg opgefokt en moe....maar dan niet in de zin van ik wil slapen,want dat lukt niet....maar gewoon gaan liggen en niks doen.Helaas gaat dat niet......moet morgen naar de psych....zal het wel met haar erover hebben....

Dank jullie allemaal voor de steun en begrip.....maar ik ben ondertussen ook al aardig wat jaartjes aan het sukkelen met ad's....en ik ben wel een beetje aan het einde gekomen, wat mij betreft...en qua medicatie ook wel...
We zullen zien morgen...

Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

succes morgen josh......en laat je niet afschepen...

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Gewoon een vraagje:kan je dan niet tegen de bijwerkingen van AD of doen ze hun werk niet?
Zou zo als Sietske zegt;blijven aanhalen en vooral zeggen dat het zo niet meer verder gaat.
Ik heb ook lang naar een AD moeten zoeken,en na jaren hebben ze er dan toch één gevonden,dat werkt en waar ik tegen kon.
Hoop echt voor jou,dat je je vlug beter mag voelen.

Sterkte morgen !! en de moed niet opgeven he!!

----------


## joshuatree

@Do....ik kan er wel redelijk goed tegen...maar het doet zijn werk gewoon niet.
Ik heb al zo veel geprobeerd, echt veel,ik geloof dat ik nu abilfy erbij zou krijgen en dan terug naar 1 valdoxan...of stoppen met valdoxan,want ik merk daar geen goeie dingen van,behalve dat ik meer energie heb.
Ik laat het wel horen...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

Ja Josh....als er niets wilt werken das niet alles he!!!!!

Zal een kaarsje voor je branden,dat er toch mischien iets uit de bus komt :Wink: 

De moed er in houden he!!

Do

----------


## joshuatree

Ben echt de kluts kwijt....ik dacht dat het al woensdag was....
Ik moet dus donderdag naar de psych....sorry....
Het duurt me ook te lang ..... donderdag dus...
Drukke dag donderdag.... half tien eerst naar de huisarts voor de morfinepleisters,werkt ook niet.....12 uur met mijn dochter naar de orthodontist,ALWEER...gaat ook van alles mis mee....en om 4 uur naar de psych....
Dus tot donderdag dan....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## Onassa

Zo Josh, das een volle agenda dan voor donderdag.
Ik hoop voor je dat er wat duidelijks uit komt.
Je hebt ook een dochter dus.
Wat houd je nu momenteel het meest in zijn greep?

Nou, ik ga zeker voor je duimen donderdag hoor.
Liefs, Diane.
(en ik hoef denk ik niet ver te raden dat jin ook een U-2 fan bent) :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

Beetje sloom nog ...net opgestaan.
Pijnkliniek zal vandaag bellen voor de uitslag van de MRI....ben benieuwd...

@Onassa
Ja drukke dag donderdag....zal wel op tijd naar bed worden.

Het is een beetje een cirkeltje waar ik in zit....het een werkt op het ander..
Het is gewoon niet zo leuk als je bijna altijd pijn hebt,of een zeurend gevoel...en dat werkt weer op je gemoedstoestand ....maar anders om ook....als je je k*t voelt, zekers weten dat je dan ook last krijgt van je zwakke plekken

Fijne dag gewenst iedereen
....gelukkig schijnt de zon....doet veel voor mij..
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel heel moe,en heb een dwaas gevoel in mijn hoofd.Kon gisteren avond niet inslapen,heb zeker tot 3 uur wakker gelegen.Kon mijn hoofd totaal niet leeg maken(mijne molen was weer aan draaien).En lag ook te denken wat er in de toekomst moet gebeuren.Weet soms niet hoe het verder met mijn rug.Een operatie zie ik niet zitten,en zonder pijnpleister lukt het niet meer.Ja wat zeg ....wat een miserie.!!!

Blijf wel heus positief hoor!!maar wou het gewoon eens even van me afschrijven.Als ik terug ben van verlof,ga ik terug de tergumed volgen.Is wel kostelijk maar dat heeft mij een half jaar geleden ook geholpen.
Op mijn terras kan ik ook nog niet,de deur is nog niet gemaakt.(we moeten wachten op de stukken,is een schuifdeur vandaar)
Ga sevens proberen een dutje te doen van een half uurtje,soms helpt dat wel.

Do :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

@ Do....ook jij heel veel Sterkte!!

----------


## sietske763

@ lieve Do en Josh,
ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte....
niet vergeten dat jullie bijzondere mensen zijn....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ben je al terug van de Dr..?

----------


## joshuatree

ik zal aleen zeggen wat de uitslag was van de mri.......van de ene kant goed ....ik heb een reden om pijn te hebben....andere kant is ik heb een dubbele hernia...
Josh

----------


## Onassa

Do...hopelijk slaap je vannacht beter en heb je dan morgen ook een dag die fijner aanvoelt.
Gezien jou omstandigheden en voor iedereen trouwens wel, zou ik je het boek "d ekracht van het nu" kunnen aanraden.
Echt...je kan door middel van dat boek te lezen behoorlijk anders tegen zaken als ziekte, stress, depressies, verlies en vooral ook de voortdurende manier van denken heel anders gaan belichten.
Ik had nooit geweten dat een boek zoveel inzichten kan geven die je meteen op je zelf toe kunt passen.
Ik ben absoluut geen grote lezer, maar dit boek is echt een eye-opener voor me geweest en ben mij psycholoog/acupuncturist heel dankbaar dat hij me erop geattendeerd heeft.

Siets, hoe is het gegaan bij jou psych ???

Josh, ojee...een dubbele hernia.
wat is het advies...eerst proberen met rust te stabiliseren???
Een vriend van mij heeft het ook gehad, ze hebben bij hem twee keer een soort van injecties in gespoten, ben de naam van die handeling even kwijt, maar dat heeft hem goed geholpen.
Die alsjeblieft voorzichtig ermee nu he??!!

Liefs weer voor jullie, Diane

----------


## sietske763

dag lieve mensen,
@lieve Do en Onassa
ja ben geweest gister, naar verslavings kliniek.....
ben er niet vrolijk van, moest mn hele levensverhaal vertellen.......omdat ze natuurlijk moeten weten waardoor verslavingsgedrag gekomen is....
ze vonden het een verschrikkelijk verhaal, maar ik wil dit niet was gister helemaal depri omdat alles weer opgerakeld werd, mn uithuisplaatsing, moeder, alcoholistische vader, dan man nog overleden enz enz
ik denk dat ik hier niet mee doorga
moet 30 jaar terug in de tijd.....
heb dit allemaal tijdens psychotherapie behandeld en een plekje gegeven.....
ben nu weer redelijk opgeknapt, mede door goede steun van partner....
maar zo kent hij me niet...heb het wel eens over vroeger...maar gi echt erg....huilen, emoties, woede.....
maar vandaag gelukkig weer stukken beter....
en ik heb het echt niet bewust weggestopt ofzo, kan gewoon weer zien wat ik wel heb....ben 47 jaar en ga de rest echt niet verpesten...gewoon weer fijn leven, en Do ik heb alweer olie in mn haar......goed teken!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Jij bent heel fanatiek bezig geweest met je foto album  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je je paardjes hebt als afleiding voor je afbouw/stoppoging! Ik hoop echt voor je dat het gaat lukken zonder al teveel afkick verschijnselen! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Sietske,
Balen dat je niet afleiding kan vinden omdat je lichaam niet mee werkt  :Frown:  
Wel fijn dat je je weer slaperig voelt! Hopelijk met wat slaap voel je je weer gauw helemaal beter!
Vervelend dat je in de kliniek alles weer moest oprakelen, ook al heb je iets een plekje gegeven als je er dan later nogmaals over moet praten kunnen inderdaad diezelfde emoties (woede, pijn, verdrieet) weer bovenkomen en ik begrijp heel goed dat je dat liever laat rusten en verder wil leven met je huidige man en jullie kids en gelukkig wil zijn! Gelukkig voel je je nu wel weer wat beter!
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Syl,
Helpt/hielp de kuur tegen je blaasontsteking?
Fijn dat het allemaal geregeld is rondom huisje van je vriend, dat je mee mag bepalen over kleur/inrichting en dat jullie samen bezig gaan! Heerlijk dat hij zo dichtbij komt wonen en dat die feeks niet meer bij hem inwoont zodat jullie daadwerkelijk samen kunnen zijn wanneer jullie willen en tijd hebben!  :Big Grin:  Succes met alles klaar krijgen voor morgen!!!
Geniet inderdaad maar lekker van de week meivakantie en het zonnetje! Zijn er bij jullie leuke dingen te doen met Koninginnenacht/dag en op 5 mei als we weer vieren dat we bevrijd zijn?

@ Dotito,
Heerlijk zeg dat je naar zee en uit eten bent geweest, even relaxen! Wel jammer dat dat wokken niet helemaal jou ding was, volgende keer iets anders dus als je uit eten gaat  :Wink:  
Vervelend he altijd die tante rooske die elke maand maar weer terugkomt en dat je hoofd blijft malen  :Frown:  Balen dat de deur nog steeds niet gemaakt is en je je terras niet op kan  :Frown:  Hopelijk is dat snel gemaakt! Veel sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Ja heerlijk he even 'alleentijd' om jezelf weer op te laden!  :Smile:  Sterkte!

@ Josh,
Ik sluit me aan bij de woorden van Sietske, Onassa, Dotito en Agnes...
Ik snap best dat je alle AD's zat bent en al velen geprobeerd hebt, maar uiteindelijk zal er toch iets moeten zijn wat wel zijn werk voor je doet, dus probeer toch door te bijten ook al lijkt het nog zo moeilijk...
Vervelend dat de morfinepleisters hun werk ook niet lijken te doen en dat er bij de orthodontist met je dochter ook van alles mis gaat, dat helpt ook niet mee!  :Frown: 
Handig dat je weet waar je pijn vandaag komt, maar erg balen dat het een dubbele hernia is, in elk geval hoop ik dat de artsen er iets aan kunnen doen!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Vandaag voel ik mij... druk, chaotisch, pijnlijk...
Instanties als school, DUO/IB-groep, Gemeente ed werken niet mee met mij dus moet om de haverklap achter hun kont aan bellen omdat zij fouten maken  :Mad: 
Vorige week donderdag vrienden van Ruben ontmoet. Een vriend van Ruben wou me optillen en knuffelen, nou dat ging niet goed, hij viel met mij om bovenop mij (weegt ruim 100 kg), dus mijn linkeronderbeen is geschaafd en gekneusd, had een bult op mijn achterhoofd en mijn armen zijn mooi bont en blauw  :Frown:  
Ik heb HA een e-mail gestuurd met verzoek dat ik fysio/chiropractor wil want mijn rugpijn trek ik echt niet en mama van mijn ex is super druk en dat ik weer mijn Microgynon30pil wil want ik wil niet die nieuwe variant waar Syl zo slecht op reageerde ook gezien mijn vorige negatieve overstap ervaring met de pil, heeft hij teruggestuurd dat ik mijn pil recept vanmiddag kan ophalen dus nu hopen dat het de goede is anders ga ik hem gigantisch flippen en ik krijg geen fysio/chiropractor want ik moet zoals hij altijd zegt maar gewoon rusten en blaaaa  :Mad: !!! Dus dat wordt volgende week alle huisartsen in de omgeving opnieuw bellen of e-mailen om te kijken of er nu wel plek is want dit kan zo echt niet hoor! (Hm missch had ik beter afreageerhoek kunnen gebruiken :Confused: ) Nouja ik bijt wel lekker door en doe ook leuke dingen gelukkig!  :Smile: 

Iedereen veel plezier met Koninginnedag/nacht en Bevrijdingsdag/festival vieren! 
Sterkte en succes voor alle zieken en afkickers!
Liefs en een warme knuffel voor iedereen!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk en ook iets heb beter geslapen.Gisteren avond heb ik nog veel rugpijn gehad,nu gaat iets beter.De laaste tijd heb ik veel problemen met mijn slaap(niet te doen)

@Onassa,

Ga het boek zeker is lezen,lees ook graag,heb al heel veel zo van die boeken gelezen maar de kracht van het nu niet denk ik.Wie is de schrijfer?Zeg weet je welk boek je zeker ook eens moeten lezen;Leef gelukkig zonder zorgen van Dale Carnegie 
Dat moet heeft vorig jaar mijn leven ook veranderd!! Ook een echte aanrader!!

@Sietske,

Kan heus wel begrijpen dat het niet makkelijk is,dat je u verhaal moet doen. En dan dat alles weer zo naar boven komt(leef zo met je mee) dat is niet leuk he!!
Ben blij dat je vandaag wat beter voelt.En wat je zegt begrijp ik goed hoor.
Zo van ga de rest van mijn leven niet vergooien,hebt gelijk!!
Anders ben je als 70 jaar bent nog aan verwerken.
Ik vind als een mens al genoeg heeft afgezien,en je hebt iets een plek gegeven dan moet je van elke dag het beste maken.
Leven is veel te Kort!!!
Zeg Sietke,kan je zo niet naar een zelfhulpgroep graag,waar mensen wekelijkse bijeenkomsten hebben?Dat is toch ook een alternatief.
Geniet maar van u haarverzorging :Big Grin: 


Veel lief Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hay lieven do,
ze hebben bijna geen groepen...en als....vinden ze mij te erg....
doordat ik dat gedrag dus al sinds mn 18e jaar heb,
heb eigenlijk altijd mezelf behandeld....ook met normale medicatie...ik stel dus mn eigen diagnose en weet dan wat ik moet nemen en doe dat ook vervolgens..
dus al 30 jaar speel ik voor dokter en behandel mezelf...

----------


## Onassa

Hoi meiden,

Sietske....ik denk idd niet dat het veel nut heeft voor jou om je verleden weer op te rakelen, dat heb je immers al gedaan en dan moet je daarna het boek ook kunnen sluiten, want steeds in het verleden terug duiken, weerhoud je uit het nu, het heden.
Gebruik je energie gewoon voor dit moment, meer dan dit moment heb je immers niet dus heeft het geen zin en is het verspilling om energie aan het verleden te geven geven of toekomst.
Dat was was en nog komen moet, daar heb je NU niets aan.
Leef dus in het NU.

Tja...ik heb echt een hoop geleerd van het boek.
Het heeft mijn ogen krachtig geopent.

Luus....wat kan het in Nederland toch lekker bureaucraties zijn he??
Ohjee....en heb je ook nog een smakkert gemaakt.
Probeer maar zsm bij de fysio te komen en forceer nu even niets~

Do, ik ga eens zoeken naar het boek jij aanraad.
Momenteel lees ik graag zulk soort boeken vooral omdat je er ook daadwerkelijk wat mee kunt, er wat aan hebt.
Dat is een stukje in jezelf investeren.
Maar fijn dat je je vandaag redelijk goed voelt.
De kracht van het nu is van Eckhart Tolle.
Ik zou het iedereen aan kunnen raden die moeite heeft om in het moment te leven, mensen die altijd denken, peinzen, vechten tegen was is.

Vanmiddag naar mijn psych, gelukkig kan ik nu zeggen dat het wat beter gaat.
Alleen nog erg moe van deze medicijnen, maar dat zal tzt ook wel minder worden.
Wat ik wel een vervelende bijwerking vind is dat ik een enorme droge mond heb.
Moet er steeds op letten om een kauwgommetje te nemen want als ik 's morgens wakker word lijkt mijn tong wel een zeemleren lap.
Helaas is dit van blijvende aard.
Nouja.....het kan erger he?

Ik wens jullie een fijne dag toe!
Liefs, Diane

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Bedankt voor de tip van het boek,ik ga het sevens al direkt halen.
En je moet idd in het nu leven,aan het verleden kan je niets meer veranderen.

Wat ik 's avonds altijd( stil opzeg )is:God geef mij kalmte om te aanvaarden wat ik niet kan veranderen.

Moed om te veranderen wat ik kan veranderen.

En wijsheid om tussen deze twee een onderscheid te maken.

Dat is zo mijn gebed :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

hay Onas,
k*t middel he,
volgens apotheker wordt het na 6 weken beter,
en ja....erg droog die mond he!!!
fijn dat je betere dingen te melden hebt na vorige week, fijn voor je!!!!

----------


## sietske763

he Do, dat is het AA gebed....
waar heb jij die vandaan dan??

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Waar ik destijds naar de zelfhulpgroep ben geweest voor van mijn medicatie af te geraken.Daar moesten wij dat altijd opzeggen.En nu jaren later zeg ik dat nog steeds voor ik ga slapen(gewoonte)maar helpt als ik het moeilijk heb.

Vandaag word mijn schuifdeur gemaakt,zo kan ik terug op mijn terras!(happy) :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je beter geslapen hebt en dat je schuifdeur vanmiddag gemaakt wordt zodat je weer lekker op je terras kan zitten om te genieten van het zonnetje!

@ Sietske,
Jammer dat er te weinig groepen zijn en dat je er anders niet terecht kan  :Frown: 
Ik ga je zo wel even PM sturen... ben bijna bijgelezen namelijk  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Ja leuk die bureaucratie, miscommunicaties, dingen die niet gedaan worden na gemaakte beloftes, stomme regels en wachtlijsten  :Confused:  Wordt er soms zo ontzettend moe en gefrustreerd van!
Nou via mijn huidige HA fysio ofzo regelen wordt hem niet, want dat probeer ik al tijden, maar die gast luistert domweg niet, en sinds 4 jaar schrijf ik elk half jaar ofzo verschillende HA aan om daar hopelijk nieuwe patiënt te worden maar tot nu toe zonder resultaat  :Frown:  Niks forceren wordt lastig, ben gister vol enthousiasme wezen fitnessen, kon alleen de cooling down niet doen omdat mijn benen teveel pijn deden dus leuk maar wat armspier oefeningen extra gedaan, ik ben zo'n type dat niet graag stil zit  :Wink: 
Succes vanmiddag bij de psych, hopelijk heeft die tips voor je droge mond! Wel fijn dat het beter gaat en dat je verder geen bijwerkingen hebt! 
Ga je nog rijden vandaag of leuke dingen doen met Koninginnedag of dit weekend?

----------


## joshuatree

Moe ...en veel pijn in mijn benen.Druk dagje geweest....wat is het toch erg als je met het openbaar vervoer moet reizen...bah!.
Heb het niet meer gered naar de psych vandaag....dus dat werd via de telefoon.
Ga maar even in bed liggen...hopen dat het wat afzwakt.
Groeten Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Wens je nogmaals veel sterkte toe!!Hoop dat ge u straks iets beter voelt.Zeg Josh.ge weet toch als ge op u bed gaat liggen dat plat op u rug liggen niet goed is he!
Is best dat ge op u zij ligt,dat verminderd ook een beetje de pijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Reizen met openbaar vervoer is niet leuk zeker niet als het mooi weer is en/of je op tijd staat want die dingen rijden praktisch nooit op tijd!
Hopelijk helpt rust nemen tegen de moeheid en de pijn!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Helpt/hielp de kuur tegen je blaasontsteking?
> Fijn dat het allemaal geregeld is rondom huisje van je vriend, dat je mee mag bepalen over kleur/inrichting en dat jullie samen bezig gaan! Heerlijk dat hij zo dichtbij komt wonen en dat die feeks niet meer bij hem inwoont zodat jullie daadwerkelijk samen kunnen zijn wanneer jullie willen en tijd hebben!  Succes met alles klaar krijgen voor morgen!!!
> Geniet inderdaad maar lekker van de week meivakantie en het zonnetje! Zijn er bij jullie leuke dingen te doen met Koninginnenacht/dag en op 5 mei als we weer vieren dat we bevrijd zijn?


De kuur had helaas niet veel geholpen, ben teruggegaan naar de huisarts en heb nog een kuur gekregen, deze doet wel zijn werk! Pfoeh t huis schiet alleen nog niet erg op, hij woont er wel al sinds afgelopen woensdag maar er moet nog een hoop gebeuren, gelukkig heeft ie de tijd tot 25 mei.
Dat mens is trouwens wel afschuwelijk hoor, hoorde gister dat ze had gezegd toen ze ging verhuizen: Ja mannen en volgend jaar kunnen jullie alles weer terugplaatsen want dan komen we weer bij elkaar! (tis dat ik er niet bij was hoor, maar ehm watte!?) en in de tussentijd heeft zij hem al zo'n 15x gebeld.. idi mens..

Koninginnedag vandaag dus, gaan we met zn alle naar de kroeg waar we altijd heengaan, daarna blijf ik bij mn vriend slapen dus komt helemaal goed op 5 mei doen wij eigenlijk nooit iets, dat wordt hier niet echt gevierd..

Pfoeh oke en nu moet ik opschieten want ik moet weer weg, pff druk druk druk!

Knuffel voor iedereen!!

----------


## joshuatree

Niet zo lekker....misselijk...vreemd in het hoofd,en nergens zin in....denk dat ik maar een dag in bed ga liggen....
Veel plezier iedereen vandaag....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ca va,heb beter geslapen,en mijn ventje is thuis dat is altijd leuk he!
En.....de schuifdeur is gemaakt :Big Grin: kan weer op mijn terras.

@Josh,

Sterkte!!!hoop dat ge u vlug beter voelt.

Fijn weekend voor iedereen!!

----------


## joshuatree

@Do....veel plezier op u terras....als het weer het toelaat..
Ik hoop ook dat ik me snel beter voel en dat het niet alleen maar erger word omdat ik op dit moment dus niks slik.....want ik voel me echt weer afzakken...zit hier wat te zitten..
Groetjes Josh

----------


## Onassa

Ik voel me vandaag ook wat minder.
Pas rond 12 uur opgestaan, beetje koninginnedag zitten kijken op tv en toen voele ik eem lichte paniek aanval op komen.
Dus snel een xanax genomen.
Ben me rustig aan gaan kleden en opmaken, want afleiding is dan even het beste.
Ik ben trouwens een hele rare opgezwollen plak onder mijn linkeroog.
Ik heb geen idee wat het is.
Het lijkt wel een hele dikke wal gevilt met vocht of zoiets.
Heel irritant want ik kijk zie het ook steeds.
Het doet geen pijn ofzo.
Als het maandag nog niet weg is ga ik er maar even mee naar de huisarts.

----------


## dotito

Zonet mijn terras een kuisbeurt gegeven want was echt nodig.Geen zonnetje op terras,maar ben blij dat ik weer buiten kan.

@Josh.

Zeg heb je zo niets om u zelf mee bezig te houden,een hobby lezen bv,of iets anders.Afleiding helpt ook een beetje als ge u niet goed voelt.
Als ik mij echt niet goed voel luister ik meestal naar rustige muziek.Dat helpt mij om te ontspannen.Of ik zie een leuke film.

----------


## Onassa

Kijk eens aan, dus jij hebt de boel weer proper.
Hier begint het zonnetje nu toch door te breken.
Heb zojuist een nieuwe wandel route op de kaart ingetekent die wel vanavond willen gaan lopen.
Manlief moet hem nu nog in de gps zien te krijgen zodat we vanavond niet verdwalen, want het is nieuw terrein voor ons.

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Ja was echt nodig mijn schuifdeur heeft heel de tijd kapot geweest,vandaar dat ik niet op mijn terras kon,en mijn terras was echt vuil.
Maar nu :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): bloembakken/stoelen/tafel/tegels blinken nogal hoor!!
Zo kan dat er weer een zomer tegen he!

Veel plezier vananvond met de wandeling.!Ik moet sevens boodschappen gaan doen samen met mijn ventje.Ja van weekend moet hij werken,en volgende week zaterdag trouwen we :Big Grin: 
Zo wil ik toch alles op tijd in huis hebben. :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Oohhhh gaan jullie trouwen, geweldig,dat wist ik nog helemaal niet!
Lekker vooruitzich toch, echt iets om naartoe te leven.

----------


## dotito

Ja vind ook geweldig ...zie er ook enorm naar uit. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joshuatree

@Do.....dat is echt een lekker vooruitzicht..trouwen.
Ik wens jullie alvast ( ik doe het nu maar al want ik vergeet het toch weer ) ALLE geluk van de wereld toe....en aan de dingen te zien die je hier achterlaat,mag jou vriend dankbaar zijn dat ie jou man mag worden....

Maak er een onvergetelijk mooie dag van...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh.

Dank u wel lieve Josh.voor de felicitatie's. :Wink: 


Vandaag voel ik me...heb redelijk geslapen,maar weer laste van steken in mijn been/lies :Frown: .Ga sevens even op mijn home-trainer zitten,hopelijk gaat dan wat beter.

Sevens komt de visagiste,we gaan een proef proberen(leuk he :Big Grin: )

----------


## joshuatree

ik voel me echt niet goed vandaag....tranen springen me in de ogen de hele dag.
Ga zo maar samen naar het centrum...ik was vanmorgen ook al geweest.....beetje uitwaaien.....

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ....
Somber, triest, stressy vanbinnen en moe
Oorzaak; woefke is 'op' na palliatieve zorgen en moet hem een waardig afscheid verzorgen...
C'est la vie, n'est pas?! >> Das het leven hé, nietwaar?!

----------


## joshuatree

@Agnes ....veel Sterkte!!

----------


## dotito

Heel veel sterkte toegewenst Aggie!!

----------


## Onassa

He gadverdarrie Agnes, heel veel sterkte, dat is de meest vervelende taak, het afscheid moeten nemen van je trouwe dier :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

denk aan je ag

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me .....moe,gisteren heb ik heel de dag migraine :Frown:  gehad.Gelukkig heb ik toch wat kunnen slapen en is het beter.
Pijn in het been/lies is nog altijd niet beter!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Sterkte!!

Vandaag voel ik mij, hmm aan de ene kant nog moe maar aan de andere kant ook wel weer uitgeslapen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hele drukke week achter de rug, vrijdag koninginnedag, niet thuis geslapen, geen al te beste nacht geweest, gister aan het eind van de dag weer terug thuis, viel om half 1 's nachts echt om van de vermoeidheid, naar bed gegaan en vanmorgen tot kwart over 11 (!!) uitgeslapen. Vandaag ff heerlijk een dagje niets doen, misschien een oefenexamen maken alvast voor een van de vakken voor oefening, examens beginnen op 17 mei, dus wil flink wat gaan oefenen! Morgenmiddag in het huis van mn vriend wachten op de gasten van upc (tis weereens niet goed gegaan bij dat bedrijf :Stick Out Tongue: ) en mn vriend moest zelf weg, en ik ben tot nu toe de enige met sleutels dus kan daar de hele middag zitten, ach is niet erg, kan ik daar ook alvast wat oefenexamens gaan maken  :Smile:  Nu ga ik weer lekker verder met niets doen!

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag voel ik me ook niet echt lekker.
Erg trillerig, moe en heb het gevoel dat mijn ogen niet meer goed linken met mijn hersens.
Dat gevoel zorgt er voor dat ik me steeds erg duizelig voel.
Mijn ingewanden lijken onrustig, beetje dat gevoel van trillen in je binnenste, herkennen jullie dat?
Ik hoop dat de bijwerkingen van de tryptizol snel verdwijnen, want zo is het ook niet leuk.
Ik houd ook erg vocht vast, als ik wakker word kan ik mijn vingers amperbewegen, zo dik zijn ze dan.
Evenals mijn buik, een onbekende zou absoluut denken dat ik minstens 7 maanden zwager zou zijn.
Het zit me ook erg in de weg, vooral met bukken.
Gisteravond nog wel wezen paardrijden,maar dat ging ook niet echt lekker want kreeg heel erg last van brandend maagzuur.
Daarna moest ik geregelt bukken om de spullen op te ruimen en dan leek mijn slikdarm helemaal in de brand te staan.
En niet alleen mijn mond word erg droog door de tryptizol, mijn gezicht nu ook al.
Normaal heb ik juist meer een wat vette huid, nu het tegen overgestelde.
En kon ik nou echt zeggen, yeahhhh, ik voel me weer echt happy, dan zou ik die bijwerkingen voor lief nemen, maar dat is dus niet echt het geval.
Nee, ik word er niet echt blij van.
Ik wacht nog even af,maar als de bijwerkingen niet geleiderlijk aan verdwijnen wil ik toch weer overstappen op aan andere AD.

----------


## dotito

Bedankt Sylvia :Wink: 

@Onassa,

Ja die bijwerkingen dat is nogal een miserie he! vond ik destijds ook,hoop voor jou dat ze snel wegebben.En dat je je weer snel beter mag voelen.Toen ik destijds AD nam was ik ook veel kg's bijgekomen,en ook vooral aan mijn buik,dat was ook grotendeels vocht.Dus kan me goed inbeelden hoe jij je nu voelt.
Sterkte meid!!

Zo ben net terug van de zonnebank,heeft me goed gedaan.Zag alleen het auto rijden niet zo zitten.De laaste tijd ben ik nogal vermoeid aan mijn ogen,en dan zie ik wazig.En dan rijden met die pijn in mijn been,dat is ook niet zo fijn,maar ben er geraakt.Maar de warmte van de zonnebank deed deugd aan mijn rug/lies/been.(zalig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): en dan met een muziekje erbij he he... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me moe/en heb ook last van mijn rug,heb niet zo best geslapen.Ga sevens even naar buiten voor wat frisse lucht,hoop dat ik me dan wat beter ga voelen.
Voor de rest voel ik me wel GELUKKIG is aan korten he!!!HUWELIJK!!
Ben toch wat nerveus hoor,dacht echt niet dat ik dat ging hebben.
Ale fijne dag nog voor iedereen. :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Ik weet niet of het er ook bij hoort, maar als ik wakker word, duurt het ongeveer 3 tot 4 uur voor ik mezelf een beetje mens ga voelen.
Als ik dan de tramadol druppels neem en een xanax dan ga ik me wat beter voelen.
In de eerste uren voel ik me echt zo'n trillende zombie.
Hoop dat dat wel over gaat.

Vanmiddag heb ik weer een poos paard gereden, was lekker rustig, was alleen dus was wel fijn.
Het ging wel lekker.
Hopelijk lukt het me morgen weer.

----------


## sietske763

@onassa,
de klachten die jij een paar maal post horen bij de tryptizol, heb dezelfde klachten, ook een aantal uren een zombie, trillen enz
ik heb de apotheker er over gebeld en als je op de goede dagdosering zit (ong. 150 mg)
duren de klachten 6 weken, ik word er ook niet echt vrolijk van...
alleen is de verzachtende werking wel fijn omdat je de pammetjes minder mist.......

----------


## Onassa

> @onassa,
> de klachten die jij een paar maal post horen bij de tryptizol, heb dezelfde klachten, ook een aantal uren een zombie, trillen enz
> ik heb de apotheker er over gebeld en als je op de goede dagdosering zit (ong. 150 mg)
> duren de klachten 6 weken, ik word er ook niet echt vrolijk van...
> alleen is de verzachtende werking wel fijn omdat je de pammetjes minder mist.......




Ohjee...ik verval in herhaling dus :Embarrassment: , heb ik zelf niet eens in de gaten..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pandabeer

Beste Agnes,

ik wou gaan schrijven hoe ik mij voel, toen las ik je bericht. Een en ander werd minder belangrijk. Inderdaad: 


> De mooiste dingen in het leven kun je niet zien of aanraken,die moet je in je hart kunnen voelen...


.

Sterkte,

----------


## dotito

@Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed,heb goed geslapen en voel me wat uitgerust.De pijn in mijn rug is ook dragelijk.

----------


## Onassa

Agnes, ook hier wil ik je nogmaals sterkte wensen, dikke knuf!

Do, kijk aan, dat klink in ieder geval positief, hopelijk blijft deze lijn zich door zetten.

Ik voel me ook wel redelijk.
Gisteravond zat er een paar uurtjes tijd tussen het innmen van de tryptizol en de xanax en ik ben wat beter wakker geworden als de dagen ervoor als ik het tegelijk in nam.
Vanavond maar weer wat eerder de tryptizol innemen.

Verder voel ik me ook een beetje beschaamd.
Dit jaar hebben we voor het eerst een vlag.
Niet dat ik erg nationalistich, chauvinistich of konings gezind ben, maar ik vind het altijd wel een vrolijk gezicht als er gevlagt mag worden over de driekleur die aan de huizen wapperen.
Nu is het vandaag doden herdenking.....ja, dan moet de vlag half stok.
Manlief gaat 's morgens om zes uur de deur al uit en toen ik om half elf wakker werd, zag ik de vlag al buiten hangen.
Nergens anders zag ik dat bij buren die normaal ook wel vlaggen.
Dus ik effe kijken op internet en jawel hoor....pas om 18.00 uur mag er gevlagt worden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Heb hem maar effe heel sneaky weer binnen gehaald.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Vervelend dat de eerste kuur niet geholpen heeft en je nogmaals een kuur moest nemen  :Frown:  Heb of ga je je nog laten doorverwijzen naar de uroloog?
Ja als er veel moet gebeuren in een huis aan elektriciteit en verven dan kan dat soms veel tijd kosten  :Frown:  Hopelijk krijgen jullie het huisje samen snel af zodat je daarna leukere dingen kan doen! En jemig wat een idioot raar mens zeg dat ze zo vaak belt en zulke dingen zegt  :Confused:  Dat kan niet hoor!
Ik hoop dat het gezellig was in de kroeg met Koninginnedag en dat het gezellig was blijven slapen bij je vriend! Stom dat er bijna niks te doen is bij jullie met Bevrijdingsdag... hier in het Stadspark zijn altijd bandjes, soort markt, kinderactiviteiten, Silent Disco en gekke acties, dus hoop dat het morgen mooi weer is!
Heel veel succes met druk druk druk zijn, huisje dingen doen en oefen examens maken! Wel ontspannen tussendoor hoor!  :Wink: 

@ Josh,
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt en dat je klachten niet erger worden! Hopelijk vind je afleiding en heb je een beetje kunnen uitwaaien! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Dotito,
Super dat je schuifdeur weer gemaakt is en je terras er weer mooi bij staat! Nu nog hopen op veel zon zodat je lekker op je terras kan zitten! Voel je nu ook spanning/kriebels dat je as zaterdag gaat trouwen? Ik hoop dat jullie dan stralend mooi weer hebben en dat alles goed gaat verlopen! Hoe was de proef visagie gegaan?
Vervelend dat je pijn aan je been/lies houdt  :Frown:  Weet je ook waar dat vandaan komt en kan de kine dat niet minder pijnlijk maken?? Heerlijk dat je afleiding, ontspanning en minder pijn voelde bij de zonnebank! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Diane,
Vervelend dat je een paniekaanval kreeg, dat je en rare plek onder je oog hebt en dat je zoveel klachten hebt van de tryptizol. Ik hoop ook voor je dat de bijwerkingen snel verdwijnen en dat je je snel weer beter voelt! Wel fijn dat je je vandaag al wat beter voelt en dat het paardrijden beter ging! Ook leuk dat je zelf een wandelroute hebt gemaakt, hopelijk was het een leuke wandeling!
Vandaag de vlag half stok hangen vind ik niet nationalistisch of zo, maar juist een teken van respect, hier in de buurt hangen er al 3 vlaggen, maar dat zullen er vanavond wel meer zijn  :Wink:  
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Lieverd hopelijk heb je waardig afscheid kunnen nemen van je lieve Woefke! Heel begrijpelijk dat je je na alles stressy, moe, verdrietig en somber voelt! Hopelijk kun je alles een plekje geven en ondanks alles toch een beetje genieten en rust vinden in het dagje weg! Heel veel sterkte!!!

Vandaag voel ik mij... moe lichamelijk en geestelijk van alle drukte, maar tegelijkertijd voel ik mij ook erg gelukkig met/door mijn lieve vriendje!

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve Luuss,

Eerlijk gezegd ben ik wel wat nerveus aan worden voor zat. :Confused: .Hoop ook dat ergens goed weer is,vooral voor de foto's.Zaterdag was ik een beetje ontgoocheld,was nl niet zo tevreden over de make-up.Ze had mij redelijk hard gesminkt jezus :EEK!:  ik zag er helemaal niet mooi uit.Gelukkig was het een proef make-up,ik zie veel liever naturel.

En wat betreft mijn been/lies tja....dat komt van mijn rug voort(geknelde zenuw).Als ik terug uit verlof kom ga ik in een andere kliniek eens naar een andere rugspecialist voor een 2 de opinie.Hoop dat de vermoeidheid bij jou ook wat weggaat.

Veel liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja....dodenherdenking vandaag....de begrafenisdag van mijn man. mijn hele leven ben ik al 2 minuten stil om 20.00 uur, maar de laatste 18 jaar denk ik die minuten alleen maar aan hem....

----------


## Onassa

Jezus Siets!
Dan ben jij als ik het goed begrijp al jong weduwe geworden??
Wat erg zeg!
Ja, kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je dan alleen maar aan je man denk, dat lijkt me ook heel logisch.
Heel veel sterkte meid, het zal altijd een zware dag voor je zijn.

----------


## sietske763

ja onassa, het was echt verschrikkelijk, ik was 29 jaar en mijn kinderen, 4jr en 1jaar,
maar ben wel weer heel gelukkig geworden dus maakt dat deze dagen wat makkelijker,
maar het is en blijft dat hij de vader van mijn kinderen is en dat ik die 10 jaar heel erg gelukkig met hem geweest ben.....

bedankt voor je medeleven!!!.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Do,
Logisch dat je een beetje nerveus bent hoor  :Wink:  He jammer dat de visagie niet was zoals je wou/hoopte, hopelijk op je trouw zelf wel! Ik hou ook meer van naturel, wel zo mooi!
Vervelend hoor dat je vanuit je rug ook pijn aan been/lies hebt  :Frown:  Goed idee om een 2nd opinion aan te vragen als je weer terug bent van je huwelijksreis! Ik hoop echt dat je je op je trouw goed voelt, het mooi weer is en weinig (liever geen!) pijn/ongemakken voelt!
Ik voel me nog steeds wel moe, maar ben vanmiddag op visite geweest en ben net terug van fitness, dus komt wel weer goed  :Wink: 

Lieve Barbara,
Begrijpelijk dat je aan je man denkt! Ik las al dat je een kaarsje aan stak en nu met die 2 min stilte alleen aan hem denkt, zal ontzettend moeilijk zijn ondanks dat je nu gelukkig bent en het leven verder gaat... Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha kwam er net achter dat er bij ons op 5 mei wel vanalles te doen is  :Stick Out Tongue:  Heel festival hier in het veldpark met allerlei artiesten zoals Wolter Kroes, Wesley etc (jeetje ik ga dekking zoeken hoor pff) en mensen staan net zoals koninginnedag hier met rommel op een markt. Ach ik ben er morgen toch niet, weer druk aan het werk in het huis, schiet nog steeds niet echt op, het schilderen ligt helemaal stil nu, we zijn nu vooral bezig met spullen overbrengen. Heb vanmiddag zn kast leeggehaald jeee 5 vuilniszakken vól met kleding! Zoveel kleding heb ik zelfs niet :P

@ Sietske,

Sterkte! Begrijp dat 4 mei voor jou best een zware dag is!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Haha ik begrijp dat je dekking gaat zoeken met die muziek keuzes  :Wink: 
Jammer dat het allemaal niet op lijkt te schieten met het huisje ondanks dat jullie zo hard bezig zijn  :Frown:  En jeetje 5 vuilniszakken vól kleding, is het stiekum een vrouw of gooit hij nooit wat weg ofzo?  :Confused:  Nouja in elk geval heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## joshuatree

Iets beter.....maar nu is mijn hond ook nog niet in orde.Heeft in februari een epilepsie aanval gehad... dacht dat het eenmalig was,was erg geschrokken.Eergister weer een aanval gehad en gister weer. Ik heb precies dezelfde herder als ik gehad heb...qua uiterlijk en ook qua karakter,en met die vorige hadden we een lange lijdensweg...om kort te gaan...2000 gulden geleend bij familie om te laten helpen...maar helaas ...geld weg en nog geen hond.Dus dat komt me nu allemaal weer omhoog, en ik ben al niet zo emotioneel sterk, en nu dus helemaal niet nu ik gestopt ben met de ad's....
Ik ben als de dood dat ie het weer krijgt....durf nog niet meer te gaan wandelen,of in ieder geval niet meer naar het bos...als er iemand ervaring heeft met honden en epilepsie....graag hoor ik daar wat van...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me .....niet zo best voel me mentaal moe,denk dat ik teveel bezig ben met de zaterdag.Maar voel me wel gelukkig dat wel :Big Grin:

----------


## joshuatree

@Do....maak je niet te druk voor zaterdag....laat het op je afkomen..het word vast en zeker superrrmooi en onvergetelijk!!!
Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Je hebt gelijk Josh en ik besef dat wel,maar dat is onbewust.Zal me proberen te relaxen en ga er zeker van genieten,toch bedankt. :Smile:

----------


## dotito

> Iets beter.....maar nu is mijn hond ook nog niet in orde.Heeft in februari een epilepsie aanval gehad... dacht dat het eenmalig was,was erg geschrokken.Eergister weer een aanval gehad en gister weer. Ik heb precies dezelfde herder als ik gehad heb...qua uiterlijk en ook qua karakter,en met die vorige hadden we een lange lijdensweg...om kort te gaan...2000 gulden geleend bij familie om te laten helpen...maar helaas ...geld weg en nog geen hond.Dus dat komt me nu allemaal weer omhoog, en ik ben al niet zo emotioneel sterk, en nu dus helemaal niet nu ik gestopt ben met de ad's....
> Ik ben als de dood dat ie het weer krijgt....durf nog niet meer te gaan wandelen,of in ieder geval niet meer naar het bos...als er iemand ervaring heeft met honden en epilepsie....graag hoor ik daar wat van...


@Josh 

heb iets voor je opgezocht,denk wel dat je daar iets aan hebt.
http://www.epilepsiebijhonden.nl/wattedoen.htm

Succes Do

----------


## Onassa

> Iets beter.....maar nu is mijn hond ook nog niet in orde.Heeft in februari een epilepsie aanval gehad... dacht dat het eenmalig was,was erg geschrokken.Eergister weer een aanval gehad en gister weer. Ik heb precies dezelfde herder als ik gehad heb...qua uiterlijk en ook qua karakter,en met die vorige hadden we een lange lijdensweg...om kort te gaan...2000 gulden geleend bij familie om te laten helpen...maar helaas ...geld weg en nog geen hond.Dus dat komt me nu allemaal weer omhoog, en ik ben al niet zo emotioneel sterk, en nu dus helemaal niet nu ik gestopt ben met de ad's....
> Ik ben als de dood dat ie het weer krijgt....durf nog niet meer te gaan wandelen,of in ieder geval niet meer naar het bos...als er iemand ervaring heeft met honden en epilepsie....graag hoor ik daar wat van...


Ach jee Josh, kan er ook nog wel bij!
Maar ik ken van twee mensen, een vriendin en een stalgenootje en dan met name die laatste heeft een hollandse herder en heeft het ook geregelt.
Het dier is er steeds weer goed uit gekomen, heeft het ook eens twee dagen achter elkaar gehad en is inmiddels 15 jaar!
Tja....het kan natuurlijk ook gebeuren dat het minder goed afloopt, dat een hond niet meer uit de aanval komt en dan stopt het helaas wel.
maar ik zou me nog geen zorgen maken Josh, ik denk dus nu maar aan de herder van mijn stalgenootje.
Heel veel sterkte ermee.

----------


## Onassa

> ja onassa, het was echt verschrikkelijk, ik was 29 jaar en mijn kinderen, 4jr en 1jaar,
> maar ben wel weer heel gelukkig geworden dus maakt dat deze dagen wat makkelijker,
> maar het is en blijft dat hij de vader van mijn kinderen is en dat ik die 10 jaar heel erg gelukkig met hem geweest ben.....
> 
> bedankt voor je medeleven!!!.


Siets, mag ik zo vrij zijn om te vragen wat er gebeurt is met je man?
uiteraard hoef je daar geen antwoord op te geven.
Ik hoop dat het een beetje gelukt is voor je gister om 20.00 uur!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
He naar zeg dat je vorige hond niet geholpen kon worden en dat je huidige hond epilepsie heeft!  :Frown:  
De hond van een vriend van mij had ook epilepsie en die kreeg daar medicatie voor en die heeft een heel mooi leven gehad totdat die van ouderdom stierf  :Smile:  ik weet niet of jou hond medicatie krijgt, maar misschien dat je dat kan proberen? Ik hoop voor je dat je wat aan de link van Dotito hebt en dat het goed komt met je hond en met jou! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Dotito,
Misschien moet je even iets ontspannends doen zodat je zaterdag mentaal en fysiek je goed voelt  :Wink:  En zoals Josh zegt, maak je niet te druk, je hebt alles goed geregeld en voorbereid, dus geniet lekker van wat er nog komen gaat! Wel fijn dat je gelukkig bent! Geniet van deze mooi dag!

Vandaag voel ik me... onrustig...
Ik heb vannacht echt een hele rare stomme droom gehad in mijn korte nachtje slaap, want ik had weer moeite met in slaap komen  :Frown:  Vanavond ga ik met "mijn broertje" uit, dus hoop dat dat leuk wordt!

----------


## Onassa

He bah Luus, nare dromen kunnen zo lang blijven hangen he?
Heb je daar vaker last van?
Enig idee wat daar de oorzaak van kan zijn?

En vanavond zal je je vast wel vermaken met je broer, geniet daar maar lekker van!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Ja helaas blijven de nare dromen langer hangen dan de leuke...
Van kinds af aan slaapwandel ik zo nu en dan, heb ik problemen met in slaap komen en doorslapen, woel ik relatief veel en droom ik vaker rare, aparte of nare dan leuke dingen. Ik denk dat een oorzaak ligt in dat ik veel heb meegemaakt (gescheiden ouders, veel mensen in mijn nabijheid zijn overleden, mijn abortus), dat mijn lichaam en geest niet altijd doen wat ik wil en dat ik een gevoelig persoon ben...
Haha mijn echte broertje gaat niet mee uit hoor, maar een vriendje van mijn broertje die ik als "mijn broertje" beschouw (en ook als een vriend van mij) daar ga ik vanavond mee op stap, en als het net zo gezellig wordt als de vorige keren dan komt het helemaal goed  :Wink: !

Liefs Luuss

----------


## joshuatree

jankend de nacht tegenmoet ........

----------


## Onassa

Luus, dat lijkt me heel naar als je vaker van zulke nare dromen hebt, je zou bang worden om te gaan slapen.
Kan het zijn dat je bepaalde dingen die je noemt nog niet goed verwerkt heb en dat het in je dromen omhoog komt?

Josh....dat klinkt heel naar.
Is er wat gebeurt waarom je zo verdrietig de nacht in gaat???
Gooi het eruit....dat kan je hier doen, misschien geeft het net een beetje lucht.
Van mij een dikke knuffel en hoop toch dat je wat kan slapen.

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo prettig.
Werd wakker met vreselijke veel pijn in mijn rechterlies en het is ook wat opgezwollen, maar de pijn ligt dieper.
Heb de huisarts maar even gebeld en kan vanmiddag om half 4 terecht.
Ik heb een beetje de angst dat het een liesbreuk is.
Hopelijk heb ik het mis want dat zou wéér een operatie betekenen, de tweede dan al dit jaar.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me super. Volgende week wordt de keuken afgemaakt (blad en tegels) en na lang zeuren en klagen wordt ik eindelijk geopereerd. Op 17 mei om precies te zijn. Nog wel even buffelen om het werk hier af te krijgen maar het zei zo. Kan ik hopelijk toch nog fatsoenlijk op vakantie!
Oja gisteren bijna de auto ik de prak gereden, gelukkig zag Jolanda (met haar kegeldistrofie) de auto wel vanuit haar ooghoeken aankomen!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed....heb goed geslapen en heb tot hier toe nog geen rugpijn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Onassa,

Wens je heel veel sterkte toe,en hopelijk is het geen liesbreuk.

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## Onassa

Dat hoop ik ook niet Do want dan kan ik de endurance wedstrijd op 3 juli waar ik graag weer aan mee zou doen wel op mijn buik schrijven.
Was net juist weer begonnen na de operatie aan mijn liezen om met Drop weer flink te trainen......
Dit is echt een rampen jaar voor mij tot nog toe.
Maar we wachten het effe af, misschien is het wat anders (mijn intuitie zegt me dat het wel een breuk is).

----------


## dotito

wat voel ik me gelukkig nu Joepie Joepie ...... :Big Grin: Heb juist een telefoontje gekregen dat mijn dochter geslaagd is voor de ingangsexames.
Zo kan ze volgend schooljaar haar laten inschrijven voor de opleiding verpleegkundige.
Mijn dochter heeft door omstandigheden haar middenschool niet kunnen afmaken.En kon ze niet verder studeren doordat ze geen basis had.Maar nu is dat probleem opgelost.
Ze heeft heel goed haar best gedaan,want het was best zwaar de afgelopen maanden voor haar.Ben supper trots op mijn kleine meid :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Onassa

Do, daar mag je dan met recht heel trots op zijn.
gefeliciteerd met dit mooie bericht!

----------


## joshuatree

Moe en een beetje wazig....weinig geslapen vannacht.
Ben naar de psych geweenst vandaag.Hebben even gekeken wat ik al allemaal gehad heb qua AD's.....heleboel.Psych wou me eigenlijk opnemen om te kijken wat nu te doen ...ook voor de pijnmedicatie,omdat dit invloed heeft op de AD's.Uiteindelijk heeft ze me Abilify gegeven....Dus is even kijken wat dit gaat doen....kan wel nog altijd prothiaden gaan proberen.
Laat nog wel wat horen .... ben niet zo typerig vandaag...

Iedereen bedankt voor de steun!
Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha Do, wat fijn voor je dochter, echt een goede keus, het is zo,n leuk beroep!!!!

zelf heb ik ook heel goed nieuws, mijn psych stopt einde van dit jaar, en ik mag terug naar mn huisarts met deze medicatie en de vrijheid om evt. terug te switchen naar mn oude vertrouwde AD!!!!!!
hij vindt me te goed om naar een ander te verwijzen....fantastisch toch??!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat is gewoon SUPPER :Big Grin: 
En wat betreft verpleegkundige dat is idd een leuk beroep,is wel zwaar maar je krijgt zoveel terug van de mensen.

@Josh,

Heel veel sterkte!!!....en hoop dat ge vlug beter bent.

----------


## sietske763

Do ik snap er ff nix van.....ben jij nou ook vpk of heb je een andere opleiding???omdat je zoveel van dingen afweet.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ik heb 2 jaar verpleging gevolgd,Ik ben van beroep nl verpleegassistente,omdat ik mijn laaste jaar niet heb afgemaakt.
Daarom zou ik graag willen dat mijn dochter verpleging gaat studeren,er is in toekomst in en je verdiend goed uwe kost.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me.. Heerlijk! Het weer was redelijk vandaag, wel een ren/vlieg dagje geweest, maar nu lekker een avondje vrij, dus heb niks te klagen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou Do, mijn vpk opleiding was 4 jaar, maar hier in ned verdien je echt niet veel...
zat in schaal 40 met uiterste uitloop(10 jaar geloof ik)en het was pap met krenten,
heb ook een aantal jaren in schaal 50 gezeten, dat was wat beter, maar daar kom je niet zo snel in.
en toen ik voor de ouderenzorg koos zakte ik zo naar 35.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Niet leuk dat je huilend in slaap viel  :Frown: 
Hoe denk je zelf over het voorstel van je psych om je op te laten nemen? Wel vervelend dat je zo aan het uitvogelen bent welke AD goed voor je zou kunnen werken ook omdat je met de pijnmedicatie zit...
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Diane,
Aparte en rare dromen zijn geen nare dromen hoor... en ik heb heel veel dingen wel verwerkt, alleen bv nu heb ik gister mijn moeder weer eens gezien na 1,5 jaar en dat brengt veel herinneringen mee die ik dan in mijn droom weer verschijnen, ook voor die tijd omdat ik zenuwachtig was...
He wat naar dat je met zoveel pijn in je rechterlies wakker werd  :Frown:  Hopelijk zit je intuitie ernaast en kan je wel meedoen aan die endurance wedstrijd samen met Droppie! Heel veel sterkte! Hoe gaat het nu met de medicatie en bijwerkingen dan?

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat de keuken eindelijk af zal komen en dat je eindelijk na veel zeuren terecht kan voor een operatie aan je knie! Super en dat mag ook wel eens  :Wink: 
Haha grappig dat Jolanda die auto wel zag en een in de prakke auto voorkwam!  :Big Grin: 
Hopelijk lukt het allemaal op je werk! Heel veel succes!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt! 
Heel erg fijn dat je dochter is toegelaten tot de opleiding voor verpleegkundige!  :Big Grin:  Gefeliciteerd!!! Zo te horen heeft ze er heel erg haar best voor gedaan en heb je alle reden om trots op haar te zijn! 
Hopelijk voel je je lichamelijk en geestelijk goed en wordt het morgen stralend mooi weer zodat je samen met je ventje kan genieten van jullie heerlijke trouwdag! Alvast heel veel plezier en geluk!!!

@ Barbara,
Heel erg fantastisch en goed nieuws dat je huidige psych je als hij stopt niet wil doorsturen naar een ander omdat het zo goed met je gaat! Heb je helemaal geen last meer van de bijwerkingen? Hoe gaat het nu thuis, las dat je dochter's relatie uit is en dat jullie haar liefdevol opvangen  :Smile: 

@ Sylvia,
Fijn dat je je heerlij kvoelt! Hopelijk heb je kunnen geniten van je avondje vrij en wordt het wat rustiger!

Vandaag voel ik mij...goed op mijn pijn in mijn rug na
Bevrijdingsdag met "mijn broertje" uit geweest, was erg gezellig alleen hij en zijn vriendinnetje gingen naar huis toen zij klaar was met werken. Ik ben toen verder uit gegaan met 2 gasten uit Hoorn die niet wisten waar ze leuk uit konden gaan in Groningen dus heb ik ze een toer gegeven totdat ze weg gingen. Met iemand gedanst en gepraat, was erg verhelderend voor mijn chaos in mijn hoofd, alleen gaf wel nieuwe stof tot nadenken. Daarna ging ik ontbijt halen en naar Ruben, want ik had niet geslapen en zou 2 uur later in de stad zijn omdat ik mijn moeder zou zien na 1,5 jaar. Ik was zenuwachtig en ook wel bang voor wat er zou komen, maar we zijn begonnen met wat dingen uit te praten en hebben het daarna over algemenere dingen gehad, zodat we elkaar niet zouden aanvliegen en het niet teveel in 1x zou worden... Daarna ben ik naar Ruben gegaan, die heel fin voor mij gekookt heeft, erg lief voor mij was/is, we hebben gepraat over hoe t was gegaan en over andere dingen en toen viel ik van moeheid in slaap. Ik heb erg lang en goed geslapen vannacht, voel me rustiger in mijn hoofd, ben erg blij dat ik zo'n lieve vriend heb en heb wel veel pijn in mijn rug nu en het is stom weer, maar dat overleven we wel weer  :Wink: 

Iedereen alvast een fijn weekend gewenst!

Liefs en knuffel voor iedereen! 
Luuss

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dank u wel lieve meid!
En hoop het ook dat ik mooi weer heb,maar denk het zo ni.
Ach als we samen maar een prachtige dag beleven,en er van genieten dat is voornaamste.
En probeer het idd op me te laten afkomen,en niet teveel aan alles te denken zo kan je nog meeste van alles genieten(toch)

Voor jou ook een fijne weekend he!! :Smile: xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Idd lieve Do,

Genieten van je dag morgen hé!!
Ik zal aan je denken en wens je een onvergetelijke dag toe!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Als we allemaal 3x niezen wordt het vast mooi weer morgen  :Wink: 
Het belangrijkste is inderdaad dat jullie samen genieten van een hopelijk onvergetelijke dag en dat jullie genieten!

@ Agnes,
Hoe gaat het met jou lieverd?
Heb je een beetje leuke dagje weg gehad ondanks je verdriet en pijn?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn verjaardag was er één met zéér 'mixed emotions' ... de afleiding was welkom, maar echt genoten heb ik niet.
Ik heb wel een 'hart-hanger' gekocht 'ter ere en nagedachtenis' van Snoopy en swarovski-oorknopjes die erbij passen ... zo voelde mijn dag toch een beetje 'nuttig' ...
Ik weet het, het klinkt allemaal wat raar mss en verwarrend, maar mijn hoofd krijg ik helaas nog niet 'helder' .. komt wel weer  :Wink: , tijd heelt alle wonden zeggen ze hé ... moet alles gewoon nog plaatsen en mis m'n beestje enorm!

Het is ook allemaal even wennen; 3 wfks die binnen en buiten gaan ipv 4, ook zo met snoepjes/koekjes; automatisch pak ik er nog 4 ...

Ook voel ik een pijn vanbinnen die zéér sterk aanwezig is en nog niet weg wil gaan en af en toe gaan de 'sluizen' nog een keer open en moet ik énorm janken (maar das goed, dan komen de emoties eruit!).

Komt allemaal wel weer in orde; ik moet even door dit rouwproces heen .. voor mijn gevoel heb ik één van m'n 'kindjes' verloren en ja, dat hft nu eenmaal tijd nodig!

Dikke knuff Luuss en merci voor de belangstelling, zo ook alle anderen bedankt ... ik mag me gelukkig prijzen met m'n 'MC-familie'  :Wink: .
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ja luuss, het is hier een groot liefdesdrama....maar fijn dat ze naar ons komt ipv te vluchten....verstandig van haar.....alles draait hier nu om haar ex, tis voor haar de ware liefde.....we kunnen achter haar staan en lief voor haar zijn, maar ze moet erzelf doorheen....
maar het erge is dus dat het gekomen is door vreselijke dingen die haar moeder heeft gedaan,
nou ja, daar weten we alles van toch???

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Agnes,
Neem je tijd om alles te verwerken en alle emoties eruit te gooien die jij voelt!
Heel begrijpelijk dat je 'mixed emotions' voelde/voelt en dat je nog steeds Snoopy bij je voelt! Wel mooi dat je een hart-hanger hebt gekocht als nagedachtenis!
Sterkte lieve meid!


Lieve Barbara,
Heel fijn dat ze naar jullie toe komt en dat jullie er voor haar (willen) zijn! 
Hopelijk kan ze alle dingen op een goede manier verwerken...
Sterkte!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me JUST MARRIED EN GELUKKIG

----------


## sietske763

fijn lieve Do,
ben echt blij voor jullie!!
rest staat op je profiel!!!

ik voel me geestelijk en lichamelijk prima,
en nog moederdag ook, wat heb ik meer te wensen...

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag weer lang erg duf geweest.
later in de middag naar de paarden gegaan, daar tegen iemand flink uit mijn slof geschoten want sommige mensen schijnen niet de snappen dat een paard een schrik/vluchtdier is en als ik dan net onder een paard sta om een pijnplek op te sporen en iemand komt met een grote zwarte dubbele water drinkbak aan en gooit het vlak naast het paard op de grond....paard schrik, trekt zich met geweld los en ik stond er nog half onder....ja, dan word ik hels en dan ben ik echt even een associaal viswijf.
Heb dan echt soms het idee dat zulke mensen geen normaal werkende hersens heeft.
Ben ook maar niet gaan rijden want ik ken mezelf.,...dan ben ik nog zo geladen, als paardlief dan maar een pas verkeerd zet is hij de lul.
Maar....nu gaat het wel weer hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do 

Gefeliciteerd!! Heb je een leuke dag gehad??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Dotito,
Gefeliciteerd! 
Ik ben heel blij voor je dat jullie nu officieel man en vrouw zijn en dat jullie gelukkig zijn! Las op Sietske haar profiel dat je een mooie, emotionele maar vermoeide dag hebt gehad... Ik ben benieuwd naar de foto's! Heel veel geluk!

@ Barbara,
Fijn dat je je geestelijk en lichamelijk prima voelt!
Heb je nog iets leuks gedaan/gekregen met Moederdag?

@ Diane,
Jammer dat je zolang duf bent geweest en dat sommige mensen zo compleet onnadenkend lijken te zijn  :Frown:  Hopelijk voel je je vandaag minder duf en heb je geen last van onwetende mensen zodat je lekker kan paardrijden!

Vandaag voel ik me... wel goed, eindelijk lekker en lang geslapen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk.
De PIT is weer geweest en zij gaat met de psych overleggen over de medicijnen, op zich doen ze hun werk wel maar de bijwerkingen zijn te hevig, dus zal toch weer op zoek moeten naar een alternatief(nouja, mijn psych dan).
Rond 2 uur in de middag klaar ik een beetje op.
Ben dan ook nog ruim een uur heerlijk wezen paardrijden.
En gelukkig vandaag zonder onnadenkent volk om me heen.
Was heerlijk alleen dus kon lekker mijn dressuur oefeningen doen.

----------


## sietske763

erg moe, slecht geslapen
maar verder wel positief.

@onas, ben zeer benieuwd wat je psych. besluit

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ik hoop dat je psych met een beter alternatief komt, want steeds zo'n last hebben van bijwerkingen is ook geen doen!
Heerlijk dat je lekker dressuur kon oefenen en dat er geen onnadenkend volk aanwezig was!
Ik hoop dat je je vandaag beter voelt!

@ Barbara, 
He balen dat je zo moe bent en slecht hebt geslapen  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je komende nacht weer beter kan slapen!

Vandaag voel ik me.. wel goed  :Smile: 
Vanochtend heerlijk van 9 tot 11 gefitnest even alle stress en frustraties eruit, er was geen mens behalve de fitnessinstructeur, dus lekker alle ruimte en rust om in mijn eigen tempo te werken  :Big Grin:  Thuisgekomen Heavy laten vliegen, mijn broertje wakker gemaakt, de woonkamer en keuken schoongemaakt en gestofzogen, de hal en wc gestofzogen, boodschappenlijstje gemaakt, afspraken met vrienden gemaakt en eten gekookt. Nu lekker niks doen, zo nog even douchen en dan slapen.
Morgenvroeg weer fitnessen, helpt goed voor kwijtraken van negativiteit en voor het krijgen van meer energie dus das altijd goed en dan eten bij een goede vriend  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

De psych gaat me nu notrillen voor schrijven en een of ander magnesium preparaat.
Kan het morgen bij de apotheek ophalen en dan meteen beginnen want deze AD zit in dezelfde groep als de tryptizol.
Het heeft geen slaapverwekkende werking dus hoop ik dat dat duffe duizelige gevoel de eerste uren nadat ik ben opgestaan ook verdwijnen, we zullen het zien.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog een beetje moe maar happy :Big Grin:  

@Dank u wel Luuss,voor de felicitatie's zodra ik de foto's heb zet ik ze in mijn album :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

het is vandaag echt een leuke/fijne dag, zou niet weten waarom....
heb het gewoon erg gezellig met mezelf....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske 
Laat het dan maar niet vergooien door die kwiet

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve Do,
ik maak mezelf echt niet druk meer om ""dat persoon""......
ik reageer er soms op......en dat wat ik typ is iig WEL waarheid!!!
hoe voelt het Do om alweer een paar dagen getrouwd te zijn??

----------


## dotito

Supper supper en nog eens supper

----------


## Onassa

Ja wel redelijk.
Vanavond kakte ik effe in maar toen we eenmaal aan de wandel waren ging het weer goed.
Nu lekker zo mijn nest in en nog wat lezen.

----------


## sietske763

hartstikke goed, zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk!
en zelfs nog lekker geslapen ook.

iedereen een fijne(vrije)dag vandaag!!!

----------


## Onassa

wakker geworden met flinke koppijn.
Balen zeg, want dat heb ik sinds de dat ik tryptozol gebruikte niet meer gehad.
Nu een ander medicijn en het is meteen weer raak.

----------


## sietske763

zei ik toch onas, mijn koppijn is er nu ook weer iedere dag!
je zou nog kunnen proberen om de tryp 25 mg in te nemen.....
in die dosis wordt het wel gegeven als preventief hoofdpijn middel!!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed,heb goed geslapen en de pijn in mijn rug is te doen.Moet zeggen dat ik wel ga proberen om dagelijks een flinke wandeling te maken,heb de indruk dat dat helpt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me..

Een beetje stressy, examens komen nu behoorlijk dichtbij (maandag de eerste al) thuis loopt het niet zo lekker, mn moeder is de laatste tijd énorm aant het chagrijnen en reageerd t allemaal op mij af wanneer ik ook maar ff thuis ben. Ze slingert dingen naar mn hoofd als: jaa ik heb nu nog maar 1 dochter blabla, natuurlijk ook erg aardig om te horen van je eigen moeder maar goed..

----------


## sietske763

succes syl!!!
wat is er met je moeder??

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Hoop voor jou dat de sfeer vlug betert meid.

Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha mn moeder zit zwaar in de overgang.. is dus niet te genieten

@ Do,

Thanks, hoop dat ze vlug weer n beetje normaal wordt, maar als ik zo al die verhalen hoor over vrouwen in de overgang.. hehe kan dat nog wel ff duren

----------


## Onassa

> zei ik toch onas, mijn koppijn is er nu ook weer iedere dag!
> je zou nog kunnen proberen om de tryp 25 mg in te nemen.....
> in die dosis wordt het wel gegeven als preventief hoofdpijn middel!!!


Mag dat wel naast een andere AD uit dezelfde groep dan?
Want als ik morgen weer zo beroerd en met migraine wakker word dan ga ik weer terug naar de tryp hoor!

----------


## sietske763

ja hoor!!
25 mg tryp is maar zo weinig, je zit dan op 175mg AD uit dezelfde groep(heb uit die groep ooit 2 x 150 mg gehad, maar dat waren echt slechte tijden!!!
ik neem ze wel op een verschillend tijdstip, om 19 uur mn AD en voor het slapen de 25 mg tryp.
hiervoor slikte ik als preventie atacand 8 mg, van neuroloog, maar ik werd daar op den duur zo duizelig van....het werkte dus ook bloeddrukverlagend, terwijl ik al van mezelf zo,n lage bloeddruk had, atacand is een hart/bloedvaten medicijn.
miss is het voor jou wel goed??
maar las dat het beetje tryp jou ook hielp......

sterkte syl, niet fijn zo,n sfeer in huis!!
heeft ze wel door dat het van de overgang is???
als je dat weet van jezelf(je moeder dus)dan weet je wat je valkuilen zijn in de overgang......en kan je dat echt wel veranderen.

----------


## Onassa

Ik ga vanavond weer gewoon de tryp nemen en dan wat vroeger, zo rond 19.00 uur.
Misschien dat dat al scheeld morgen ochtend met opstaan dat ik dan minder duidelig en duf ben.
Blleehhhh...was ik nog maar gewoon zoals eind vorig jaar stabiel met een halve(20mg) cipramil.
Dat de groep van SSRI's en hebben beduident minder bijwerkingen, maarja....het hielp ineens niet meer.
Of althans ik kwam in een hele zware depressie terecht, dus ging de psych ervan uit dat het dus geen dienst meer deed en toen is het gewissel begonnen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb goed geslapen, maar heb weer last van mijn rechterbeen/pijn.Hoop dat sevens weggaat door te gaan wandelen.

----------


## Onassa

He bah Do, das minder de pijn in je been, hoop dat het wat weg trekt vandaag.

Ik voel me weer wat beter door de tryptizol.
Ben er achter, al heb ik het maar 2 dagen begruikt, dat die notrillen niet mijn medicijnen zijn.

----------


## sietske763

@do, hoe is het met je pijn in been??

@onas, fijn meid dat je je beter voelt!!!goeie switch dus

ik voel me weer een verschrikkelijk, ongeveer maar 2 uur geslapen...nou ja, morgen weer een nieuwe dag met nieuwe kansen!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

@Lieve Sietske,

Hier wéér maar 's een lotgenoot wat slapen betreft ... voel me een wrakske!!

@ Lieve Do,
Sterkte met de pijn Do, ik kamp ook met zenuwpijn in m'n linkerbeen én daarbij dan nog 's een pijnlijke knie die telkens 'op slot' gaat (steeds pijnlijker) .. is niet bevorderlijk voor mijn humeur én slaap ... van de week toch maar 's langs huisarts!

@Onassa,
Hoop dat je je beter en beter blijft voelen!!

@Syll,
Sterkte met je ma  :Big Grin:  en je examens, ik ga voor je duimen!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe en kvoel me heel onrustig,vraag me niet hoe het komt.Maar zeker niet ongelukkig integendeel HEEL GELUKKIG :Smile: 

Alleen dat ik soms terug met de pijn in mijn been/lies begin te sukkelen.
Met mijn been gaat het momenteel iets beter,heb daarstraks een sterke pijnstiller ingenomen omdat ik het niet meer kon houden.(wel tegen mijn zin maar helpt)

@Agnes,

Hoop van harte dat ge vlug hersteld van u knie,en dat ge u snel weer beter voelt.Ga maar snel langs de huisarts zo kan je niet blijven sukkelen he Aggie.(en idd zenuwpijn is niet voor te "lachen") :Frown: 

@Sietske,

Zal een kaarsje branden dat ge vanacht beter slaapt.

@onassa,

Fijn dat je je toch wat beter begint te voelen,ben blij voor u.

Bedankt voor het medeleven iedereen dikke kus x Do

Fijn weekend nog

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb te hard geschreeuwd.
Ondanks dat ik vandaag weer voor het eerst samen met Drop een bosrit heb gemaakt sinds vorig jaar oktober voel ik me toch NIET goed.
Ik denk dat de medicijnen uit de tricyclische groep niet voor mij bestemd zijn.
Normaal zou ik nu hartstikke blij moeten zijn omdat ik eindelijk na zoveel ellendige maanden en operatie van mijn liezen weer gereden heb, maar dat is dus niet zo.
Word gestoord van de bijwerkingen, ben knetters duizelig en naar en heb een vreselijk kort lontje.
Ik ga ermee kappen en dan ga ik weer gewoon terug naar de citalopram.
Ik heb het daar jaren goed op gedaan en een echte depressie houd je met geen enkele pil tegen, die komt er toch wel door heen.
Nu voel ik bijna niks aan positieve dingen, alleen voel ik veel in negatief opzicht en zo wil ik niet door het leven.
Vandaag en morgen neem ik nog 1 tryp om af te bouwen en daarna begin ik weer met 20 mg cipramil.
Mijn lichaam zal er eerst weer aan moeten gaan wennen, psych zal wel woest zijn dat ik weer ga switchen, maar ik voel mijn lijf en niemand anders.
Wat het gaat worden.....geen idee maar ik weet alleen dat ik dit gevoel kwijt wil en wel zo snel mogelijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Diane!!
Hoop dat je je snel wat beter voelt!!
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Sterkte!!

Vandaag voel ik me: Nogal gestresst, morgen beginnen de examens, en dan begin ik nog met 2 dagen redelijk makkelijke vakken: Nederlands en Wiskunde, maar toch veel stress! Gister de hele dag hoofdpijn gehad, ben uiteindelijk in slaap gevallen bij mn vriend en werdt daar vanmorgen wakker, was echt kapot, was alleen niet de bedoeling om daar te blijven slapen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag zakte in even weg in een dalletje, maar door toch alle moed bij elkaar geraapt te hebben zijn manlief en ik een stevige boswandeling gaan maken en hebben 2 paar zwijnen met jonkies van redelijk dichtbij gezien weer.
Ik ben weer helemaal opgeknapt thuis gekomen.
Morgen de psych bellen (zie ik wel tegenop want ik blijf aan de gang over het medicijn gebeuren) en wil gaan overleggen om eens een poosje AD vrij te zijn en eventueel St. janskruid ter ondersteuning te gaan gebruiken.
Ik ben het eigenlijk helemaal zat al die pillen met nare bijwerkingen.\
De benzo'n hou ik voorlopig dan nog wel ter ondersteuning en voor het slapen en eventuele paniek aanvallen.
Ben benieuwd wat hij ervan vindt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me: Zenuwwachtig zenuwwachtig en ehh nog ns zenuwwachtig. Half 2 eerste examen, Nederlands. Hele nacht al last gehad van misselijkheid en buikpijn (lang leve de stress  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Dacht vanmorgen, ga naar mn vriend toe zodat ik niet alleen thuis zit want dan maak ik mezelf nog gekker dan ik al ben, kom ik hier issie niet thuis!! Zit ik dus alsnog alleen.. Jahoe, dan heb je dus nog 2 uur de tijd, en in die 2 uur is het enige wat je nog kunt doen jezelf opjutten, haha!

----------


## sietske763

hay ws wwet je het wel, maar voor geval dat......je mag nooit met st janskruid beginnen als AD nog in je bloed zit...deze 2 kunnen echt niet samen!!
wel geweten, maar helemaal bevestigd door artikel bij psych. in wachtkamer.

----------


## sietske763

succes syl, met je examens!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Syl, heel veel succes meid, gaat vast goed komen.

Sietske, nee ik weet dat die twee niet samen mogen.
Ach, ik hoor het wel, psych zal me vandaag bellen en dan maar eesn horen wat hij in gedachten heeft.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed buiten dat ik wat moe ben.Van weekend heel druk weekend gehad,gisteren zijn we naar sluis wat gaan wandelen en gaan shoppen.Was heel gezellig was lang geleden dat ik nog van een uitstapje heb kunnen genieten.Maar 't was wel heel vermoeiend!!

@Onassa,

Wens je heel veel sterkte toe meid,hoop dat het oud AD vlug werkt.

@Syl,

Succes,en u best doen he!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Vervelend dat de overstap op notrillen niet voor je werkt en dat je je zo slecht voelt  :Frown: 
Hopelijk doet je psych niet al te moeilijk over jou wens om of weer terug te willen naar citalopram of om te stoppen met AD's! Je hebt helemaal gelijk hoor, jij als enige weet hoe jij je lichamelijk en geestelijk voelt en wat je nodig bent!
Jammer dat je niet hebt kunnen genieten van rijden op Droppie  :Frown:  Heel veel sterkte!
Fijn dat de wandeling met je man ervoor zorgde dat je je opgeknapt voelde!

@ Dotito,
Ik zal je fotoalbum in de gaten houden  :Wink: 
Goh apart dat jij het gevoel hebt dat als je een dagelijkse wandeling maakt je je rugpijn beter aan kan of dat de rugpijn minder wordt... want ik ervaar datzelfde als ik fitness en zwem...
Vervelend dat je zo'n pijn had dat je een pijnstiller moest nemen  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt voor je dat het snel verbeterd en dat je je beter voelt! Sterkte!

@ Barbara,
Ja soms is het heerlijk om het gezellig te hebben met jezelf  :Wink:  Jammer dat die goede slaap van zo'n korte duur was, ik hoop dat dat snel weer verbeterd!

@ Syl,
Ja kan me voorstellen dat je stressy bent voor je examens, maar je hebt hartstikke je best gedaan en dat doe je nog steeds, dus ik hop dat het allemaal gaat lukken!
Dat wat jij nu met je moeder hebt herken ik van mij en mijn paps, ben laatste tijd veel weg (meestal bij Ruben) en dan krijg ik ook dat soort dingen naar mijn hoofd geslingerd  :Confused:  Succes met je examens! Hoop dat Nederlands vandaag goed ging en dat Wiskunde morgen ook gaat lukken!

@ Agnes,
He lieverd vervelend dat je zo slecht slaapt, dat je zo'n last heb van zenuwpijn en dat je knie steeds 'op slot' springt. Ik hoop dat je snel naar de dokter kan zodat die er wat aan kan doen en dat het allemaal snel verbeterd! 

Vandaag voel ik mij... niet op gang te krijgen...
Vorige week drukke leuke week gehad. Dinsdag 's ochtends gefitnest, daarna beneden alles schoongemaakt/gestofzogen, boodschappen gedaan, eten gekookt en kwam dus niet toe aan douchen en mezelf ontharen zoals ik wou. Woensdag 's ochtends gefitnest, was opgeruimd en nieuwe opgehangen, afwasmachine aangezet en naar een goede vriend gegaan ('mijn huis'). Gezellig gekletst, boodschappen gedaan, ik heb eten gekookt, daarna zijn we naar mijn neef en nicht en 3 neefjes geweest. Gezellig bijkletsen, Mario World op de Wii gespeeld met mijn middelste neefje, mijn neef liet filmpjes zien (motor GP, muziek) en toen zijn we naar 'huis' gegaan en ben ik blijven slapen want was bekaf en moest vroeg weer op. Donderdag gedoucht en naar trein station gegaan want zou met Ruben zwemmen/sauna. Saampjes trein naar Assen genomen, vanaf station naar de Smelt gelopen, ik kreeg het onderweg spaansbenauwd maar dat ging redelijk over na rustig even zitten/drinken/eten dus hebben we eerst 1km gezwommen en daarna heerlijk ontspannen in de sauna. Bij Ruben thuisgekomen heb ik eten voorbereid en gekookt, samen serie gekeken, muziekjes geluisterd, gekletst en gaan slapen. Vrijdag rustiger aan gedaan samen met Ruben, mn onderbenen eindelijk geëpileerd, boodschappen gedaan, Ruben kookte, toen kwam zijn ex-vriendin op de thee, was leuk haar eens te ontmoeten, 's avonds met Ruben nog in Mario World op de Wii 1 wereld uitgespeeld en zijn we gaan slapen. Zaterdagochtend wou ik fitnessen en Ruben's oom zou hem om 9 uur ophalen dus wij vroeg opstaan, maar Ruben's teennagels hadden mijn enkel opengehaald en dat deed pijn dus ik zo me voorstellen aan zijn oom en tegen Ruben dat ik hem ook pijn zou doe nog, kon met moeite fietsend naar CS want ondertussen viel mijn heup ook af en aan 'op slot' dus ben toen maar verder gegaan met de trein. Thuisgekomen was mn paps al terug van fitness en niet erg blij met mij, hebben we boodschappen gedaan, heb ik Heavy laten vliegen, discussie met mijn broertje gevoerd toen paps een middagdutje deed, verder hele dag/avond elkaar genegeerd maar we keken toch een film dus dan hoef je ook niks te zeggen, "mijn broertje" kwam en die deed gelukkig wel normaal tegen mij, daarna nog even op de pc geweest en maar gaan slapen. Zondag weer vroeg opgestaan, Ruben zou hier rond half 10 zijn, papa, broertje, Ruben en ik zouden om 10 uur naar Annen namelijk. Nou ik werd om half 8 wakker, half 9 naar beneden gegaan want had pijn en kon mn bed niet echt uitkomen, koffie gedronken, gedoucht en toen zijn we met zijn allen weggegaan. Was gelukkig redelijk mooi weer en we hebben leuke dingen gekocht, maar mijn been deed wel veel pijn. Op de terugweg zijn we langs mijn oom en tante geweest om cadeautje af te geven, kregen we wat drinken en stukje taart. Thuisgekomen was ik bekaf, Heavy eruit gelaten die heeft bijna de hele tijd bij Ruben gezeten, dus toen paps even middagdutje ging doen mocht ik alsnog heen en weer lopen voor eten en drinken terwijl k eigenlijk wou rusten. Paps had geen zin in eten dus die had zelf kippensoep gemaakt, dus heb ik maar met rösti naturel, gekruide aardappelblokjes, paprika, knoflook, rode ui en kaas een prutje gemaakt voor Ruben, mijn broertje en mij. Daarna zijn Ruben en ik naar de kermis in Groningen geweest. We zijn in een trappenhuis, de Breakdance (ronddraaiding), Crazy Mouse (achtbaantje), zo'n bank die aan zo'n muur rondjes draait en de simulator geweest en daarna hebben nog een drankje gedaan in mijn stamkroeg. Ruben nam de bus naar huis en ik ging op de fiets naar mijn huis. Thuisgekomen deed mijn paps opgelucht (of zoiets) en ging naar bed, nog even met mijn broertje geluld die zijn spelletjes aan t uit proberen was en toen zelf ook mijn bedje opgezocht. Vandaag had ik echt veel pijn, dus toen wekker ging om te fitnessen wat ik echt graag had gewild heb ik mij omgedraaid. Pijn in mijn linkerbeen en onderrug is erg aanwezig, maar de was van vorige week die mijn paps had afgehaald om nieuwe te kunnen ophangen lag te wachten om opgeruimd te worden, was wat op zolder hing ook opgeruimd, afwasmachine verder ingeruimd/aangezet/uitgeruimd, wasmachine aangezet en was opgehangen. Hopelijk kan ik morgen wel fitnessen en mij tot andere dingen zetten...

----------


## Ronald68

Naar omstandigheden goed (politiek correct of niet)

Eerst mijn record medicijnen naar binnen gooien verbeterd. De teller staat nu op 5 in 1 keer!)

Ik zit momenteel lekker thuis, vanochtend mijn laatste naproxen ingenomen en dat is wel een beetje jammer want die werken wel aardig! Ik zal Jolanda vragen om de stad leeg te kopen wat paracetamol betreft.
Pootje moet gestrekt blijven. Ik kan er gelukkig wel op staan gelukkig. Ik kan zolang de pijn dragelijk is gelukkig wat thuis werken. Verder lekker op de bank tv kijken. Het wordt mooi weer in ieder geval.

----------


## Onassa

Ronald, geniet dan in ieder geval van het lekkere weer, denk wel dat je wat beschut moet zitten want de wind is nu nog vrij fris.

Ik voel me momenteel niet zo heel goed, want ik word nu steeds wakker met behoorlijke koppijn, net zoals voorheen eigenlijk.\
Het zal denk ik wel af zakken en dan ga ik vanmiddag met de stalhoudster samen met de paarden een bosrit maken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Zeer politiek correct  :Wink: 
Kan je geen herhalingsrecept krijgen? Ik hoop dat je ondanks de pijn een beetje kan genieten van de zon, Jolanda en jullie kids! Beterschap en sterkte!!

@ Diane,
Vervelend dat je steeds zo wakker wordt met een behoorlijke koppijn  :Frown: 
Hopelijk is het vanmiddag over en kan je lekker genieten van de buitenrit!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed. Heb vannacht weinig en niet goed geslapen ondanks dat ik naast Ruben sliep, dus fitness heb ik maar even overgeslagen... ben gister geweest en ga morgen wel weer! Zo even was doen, mijn broertje van bed halen omdat papa al een hel tijd geleden het geweldige plan had om de kast in de achterkamer voor te zetten en de kastjes in de voorkamer op zolder ofzo, maarja dat is er nog steeds niet van gekomen, dus hadden mijn broertje en ik gister besloten dat we dat vandaag zouden proberen... en daarnaast even kijken of ik een was kan draaien, beetje opruimen en vanavond naar een goede vriend. Morgen maar weer fitnessen, huishoudelijke dingen doen en dan 's avonds meelopen met mijn neefjes met de Avondvierdaagse...

----------


## Onassa

Luus....ik bewonder je best vaak als ik zo steeds eens lees wat je allemaal doet.
\Ga je iedere dag fitnissen??

----------


## dotito

Een beetje moe vandaag niet zo best geslapen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ik fitness sinds afgelopen februari 2x per week met mijn paps, althans dat was de intentie... sportschool is ivm verbouwing en feestdagen veel dicht geweest vooral op zaterdagochtend dus zijn we minder vaak heen geweest... ik merk wel dat ik geestelijk en lichamelijk me beter voel als ik fitness en aangezien het 's ochtends rustig is ga ik liever dan zodat ik niet steeds hoef te wachten  :Wink:  Maar daarnaast zwem ik ook in de winter 1x in de 2 week minimaal 1km, 's zomers zwem ik vaker en skeeler ik ook... wil wel beetje in beweging blijven en daarnaast kan ik ook heeeeel slecht stilzitten... 

@ Dotito,
Ik hoop dat je lekker rustig aan kan doen vandaag. Hopelijk schijnt het zonnetje bij jullie ook zodat je lekker op je terras kan zitten! Was het leuk gister trouwfoto's terug kijken?!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Hij kon gisterenavond niet was iets tussen gekomen :Frown: hij komt vandaag in de vooravond langs.Word wel tijd nu begin ongeduldig te worden.
Het is wel een vriend van ons,maar dat wil niet zeggen dat hij zich niet aan de afspraak moet houden. :Smile: 

Zal ook blij zijn dat morgen is morgen heb ik een afspraak bij de gynecoloog.Ben echt benieuwd als hij voor mij iets kan doen,want zie het totaal niet meer zitten als ik ongesteld moet worden hormonaal en is weer bijna zover.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dotito,
Ja ik las het net al bij wat ga je vandaag doen... Jammer hoor dat hij niet kon komen, hopelijk komt hij vandaag zijn belofte wel na, want begrijp heel goed dat je graag je huwelijksfoto's wil zien en anders geen je hem maar een schop onder zijn kont!
Vriend of niet, dat betekend niet dat je afspraken steeds maar kan afzeggen!

----------


## dotito

Dat vind ik ook kan er zelf niet goed tegen,omdat ik mij meestal aan mijn afspraken hou.Daar kan ik heel lastig van worden!! :Mad:

----------


## Onassa

Afspraken niet nakomen dat vind ik ook erg irritant!!!

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed, veel beter dan een week geleden in ieder geval.
Vanmiddag flink bezig geweest en nu net gedoucht want door het gegaloppeer door mul zand zat het zand me in de ogen , mond en haren.
Merk wel dat ik nog snel en door weinig ineens geirriteerd kan raken.
Maar goed, dat neem ik dan maar voor lief als het daarbij blijft.

----------


## dotito

Wat ben ik boos nu vriend(fotograaf is er vandaag weer niet doorgekomen)
Mijn man is zelf naar hem thuis gereden en deed niet open,vind echt raar.Kan er echt niet meer om lachen.Hoop echt dat ik hem morgen kan bereiken,als het mijn trouwfoto's niet waren kon hij voor mijn part omploffen :Mad: 
Ik heb een hekel aan mensen waar ik niet kan oprekenen!!

----------


## Ronald68

Druk,

Ik zit al de halve dag ingelogd op mijn werk, lijk wel onmisbaar.
Met het knietje gaat het steeds beter. Nog 1,5week en dan mogen de krukken weg hoop ik.

@ Luus, ik doe momenteel ook aan fitness, want met krukken lopen is best wel zwaar voor je armen LOL.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ....niet slecht maar ook niet goed ga sevens mijn zinnen verzetten door te koken.Heb redelijk geslapen alleen heb ik wat rugpijn.

----------


## sietske763

nou do,
iig heb je nu een paar hele mooie foto,s staan, prachtige bruid!!

ik ben een beetje druk in mn hoofd, ben veel aan t denken wat er in de koffers moet en doe dat dan ook, doe het wel via een lijstje anders gaat het fout.
dat is het nadeel van vak., koffers pakken en uitpakken!!!

----------


## dotito

Ken dat Sietske,hebt daar momenteel ook soms moeite mee(inpakken/uitpakken).Kan zo vermoeiend zijn he.Doe dat ook altijd met een lijstje.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ca va alleen heb ik wat last van mijn rug.Hoop dat over gaat wat ik moet nog een heleboel thuis doen van was voor de vakantie.Heb juist een wasmachine opgezet /en sevens ga ik nog een paar hemdjes strijken.

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik mij moe heb wel goed geslapen maar was gisteren laat.

----------


## Onassa

De ochtenden gaan nog niet zo lekker, toch weer wat misselijk van de citalopram, maar dat zakt later wel weer af.
Dat zal ook wel minder gaan worden als mijn lichaam er weer meer aan gewend is.
Heb wel erg veel last weer van mijn gewrichten.
Daar was de tryptizol weer goed voor.
Maar ja...je moet toch een keuze maken he.

----------


## Agnes574

Eindelijk weer 's goed geslapen ... voel me daardoor happy vandaag  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Ben blij voor jou Agnes,

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best hoofdpijn/buikpijn van tante rooske :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

fijn ag!!
@onassa, je hebt gelijk, het zijn keuzes die je moet maken, soms voelt het echter als onmogelijk, dan heb je haast geen keus, bij het ene voel je je redelijk maar heb je weer rotklachten bij, en neem je het andere heb je ook weer zoveel klachten maar voel je je op een ander gebied weer beter.
daarom is het zo handig als je zelf kunt/mag dokteren,
dan bedenk je per avond wat je de volgende dag kunt verdragen.

----------


## Onassa



----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Wauw mooie foto! Mooi paard ook  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

prachtig, onassa!!!mooi paard!!

----------


## Onassa

Ja mooi he, my little black beauty :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd een héél mooie black beauty!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me niet zo slecht naar gelang dat ik ongesteld ben.Ben vannacht maar een keer wakker geworden van mijn buikpijn.Misschien komt het omdat ik de pijnstillers een paar dagen op voorhand heb ingenomen dat ik een beetje minder last heb.

Heb nl deze maand ook op mijn voeding gelet,had ergens gelezen als je heel veel pijn hebt van u menstruatie's dat je een week van tevoren vetarm voedsel moet eten.Zo heb je minder pijn als je ongesteld ben.Moet zeggen dat daar precies toch een beetje waarheid in zit.

@Onassa,

Mooi paard

----------


## Onassa

Do, ook voor jou zou het misschien een goed idee zijn om megnesuim van orthiva te proberen.
Ik heb nog wel klachten rondom de menstruatie (altijd al erg omdat ik DES docher ben en dus wat afwijkingen in mijn kippenhok) maar met de magnesium is het de helft minder geworden.
Je moet dan elke dag 1 tablet innemen en het is voor nog meer zaken erg goed voor je lijf.

Ik voel me vandaag redelijk....was bij mijn tante en oom waar ik al een tijd niet meer geweest ben en merk nu aan mijn oom(broer van mijn moeder) dat hij ook erger dement wordt en ik kwam er een beetje naar van thuis.
Mijn tante is een schat, ga er 3 junu weer heen want zij doet ook veel shiatsu massage en acupunctuur en dan ben ik samen met haar en kan ik iets meer praten met diepgang, want dat kan je zo lekker met haar en daar kwam het vandaag niet echt van omdat mijn oom er bij was.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Erg stom van die vriend dat hij niks van zich liet horen en dat je man voor niks naar zijn huis is gereden! Gelukkig heb je ondertussen eindelijk maar toch de foto's!  :Big Grin:  En wat zien jullie er gelukkig en mooi uit!
Jammer dat je nu zoveel pijn hebt  :Frown:  Fijn dat de tip van de gynaecoloog wel wat hielp en dat je ook op je voeding hebt gelet om te proberen de pijn te verminderen! Hopelijk kun je een beetje genieten van het mooie weer! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Diane,
Heerlijk he om te douchen na zo'n zanderige rit  :Wink:  Ik hoop dat je minder snel geïrriteerd raakt, je minder last zult hebben van misselijkheid en dat je gewrichtspijn afneemt!
Erg mooi foto van Droppie en fijn dat de buitenrit geslaagd was! 
Jammer dat je met een beetje naar gevoel terug kwam van je oom en tante  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat de alleen tijd de volgende keer met je tante wat rust geeft!
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat het beter gaat met je knie! Ik hoop voor je dat die 1,5 week snel voorbij gaan zodat je niet meer op krukken hoeft te lopen! En inderdaad op krukken lopen is ook fitness!  :Wink: 

@ Bar,
Een lijstje maken voor wat je wel en niet mee moet op vakantie is wel handig! Hopelijk lukt het met in en uitpakken en kan je lekker genieten van een welverdiende vakantie!
Was het maar waar dat ik in Australië ofzo zat, dan had ik me vast beter gevoelt  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je eindelijk goed geslapen hebt en je je happy voelt! Houden zo!  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me... druk, chaotisch en ik heb last van spierpijn  :Frown: 
Nou vorige week woensdag liep een beetje anders... ik had Heavy eruit gelaten, een wasmachine gedraaid+opgehangen, een mini beetje opgeruimd, de houten kast achter en de witte en rode kast voor leeggehaald en de tv+audio bende losgekoppeld en tijdelijk even ergens anders neergezet. Samen met mijn broertje alle kasten verplaatst, plekken waar kasten stonden grondig schoongemaakt en kasten vervolgens op een nieuwe plek gezet, Tv+audio weer aangesloten en houten kast met lp's volgestopt. Die vriend maar af gebeld, want was bekaf na al dat gesjouw!
Donderdag Heavy eruit gehaald, was van zolder opgeruimd, nieuwe wasmachine gedraaid+opgehangen, afwasmachine gedraaid, kast waar Heavy opstond leeggehaald en geruild voor de witte kast nadat ik dat deel grondig had schoongemaakt. Samen met mijn broertje de rode kast op papa's kamer gezet en de kast waar Heavy op stond op zolder geplaatst nadat ik ruimte op zolder had gemaakt. Snel gegeten en gedoucht want het was tijd om naar de stad te gaan voor de Avond4Daagse. Deels meegelopen met mijn neef, nicht en 3 neefjes. Mijn jongste neefje rukte zich los van mijn neef toen hij mij zag om mij te knuffelen en mijn hand vast te pakken  :Smile:  Ze kregen van mijn snoepjes, mijn nicht bloempjes en bij hun thuis had ik nog 2 kleine cadeautjes voor alle 3 de jongens waar ze erg blij mee waren. Jongens op bed gebracht en nog een goed gesprek met mijn neef en nicht gehad, alhoewel ik er wel warrig van werd en zo rond half 12 zou ik naar huis, miste ik net de bus, dus ging ik maar naar Ruben want die woont daar vlakbij. Daar geslapen. Vrijdag naar huis gegaan. Thuisgekomen was het een grotere bende dan ik het had achtergelaten  :Frown:  Ik had al weinig energie, maar toen werd mijn broertje boos dat ik de printer niet gemaakt had en hij op het allerlaatste moment zijn tickets voor zn weekendje weg moest printen, dus hij ging zo naar 'ons broertje' en een vriendin van hun bleef bij mij, dus kon ik niks doen. Om half 5 was iedereen weg en had ik eindelijk het rijk alleen, heb eten voor mijzelf gemaakt, ben de zolder gaan stofzuigen kwam het behang er spontaan vanaf dus dat maar van de muur af gaan halen. Belde Ruben, maar hij klonk afwezig en zou niet meer komen en we zouden elkaar zaterdag wel spreken. 's Avonds alsnog gepoogd Ruben te bellen maar zijn mobiel stond uit, ik wou het toch even goed hebben want het voelde niet goed. Slecht en weinig geslapen 's nachts. Zaterdag van 10-11 gefitnest, van 11-12 gebodypumped, daarna snel even gedoucht, met mn paps gewinkeld en boodschappen gedaan, thuis een beetje opgeruimd en wasmachine gedraaid+opgehangen, toen gegeten en naar Groningen gegaan. Samen met Ruben naar een vriendin en haar vriend geweest die gezamenlijk hun verjaardagen vierden wat erg gezellig was, daarna een vriendin van me nog een knuffel gegeven die in een kroeg aan t werk was en zondag was ik moe, brak en had ik overal spierpijn, en had ik eindelijk bijgeslapen, want had de hele week weinig en slecht geslapen. Gister bij mijn ex bijgekletst en gegeten, even een drankje in mijn stamkroeg gedaan want daar was ik hoognodig aan toe en thuisgekomen met mijn broertje bijgekletst. Vandaag was het weer een bende, Heavy eruit gelaten, was wat op mijn kamer neergezet was opgeruimd, was van zolder opgeruimd, wasmachine gedraaid+opgehangen, afwasmachine ingepakt+gedraaid+uitgeruimd, beddengoed van mijn paps en broertje verschoond, foto's ingeplakt, pc geüpdatet en gepoogd printer aan de praat te krijgen. Boodschappen met papa gedaan, bij terugkomst was Ruben er, die heeft gelukkig de printer wel aan de praat gekregen, hij wou nog wandeling met mij maken om even te praten, maar ik was druk bezig en we zouden zo eten, Ruben bleef eten maar moest daarna naar huis. Nu ben ik aan het bijlezen op MC en pogen mijzelf rustig te krijgen... misschien zo maar even wandelen of skeeleren...
Pfff veel leesvoer  :Confused:  Naja Bar weet je in elk geval dat ik nog leef en dat ik het zo druk had dat ik hier niet online kwam  :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Jemig Luus, jij bent wel echt een bezige bij he?
Als ik je verhaal zo lees word ik al moe  :Wink: 
Je bent wel een heel sociaal mens, dat haal ik altijd weer uit je teksten!
Maar vergeet jezelf niet he en hol jezelf niet voorbij, pak ook je rust momenten meid!!!

Ik voel me niet zo lekker.
Ronald had toen ik nog op bed lag en de balkondeur open had staan beneden de tuindeur open gezet waardoor ik dus op de tocht heb gelegen en daar ben ik héél erg gevoelig voor.
Mijn neus slijmvliezen binnen in zijn dan meteen schraal.
Hoop niet dat het doorzet want als ik verkouden word (Ronald is al sinds de pinksterdagen verkouden en zeik) dan duurt het bij mij een paar weken voor ik weer beter ben en dan kan ik dus niet voldoende trainen om op 3 juli de endurance wedstrijd te rijden.
Maar we zien wel, misschien valt het mee en is er geen man over boord.
Het is wel een stuk frisser he, heb net even de verwarming aan gezet omdat ik echt rillerig ben.

Verder wens ik iedereen een fijne dag toe.

lieve groet, Diane

----------


## sietske763

heeeeeeeee luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus, tjee wat ben jij druk geweest!!!
maar je bent er weer!!!
en nog gelukkig ook!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter,heb nog wel veel bloedverlies maar de buikpijn is weg,en de rugpijn gaat ook wel .En voel me zo gelukkig :Big Grin: 

@Luuss,

Ja dat was natuurlijk minder leuk wat betreft die fotograaf,gelukkig heb ik de foto's nu alleen zijn ze nog niet bewerkt.Maar dat doe ik wel als ik terug ben van vakantie.Hopelijk is je spierpijn al wat beter.En we zijn idd zeer gelukkig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Onassa,

Bedankt voor de tip :Wink: heb magnesium gisteren gaan halen van Promagnor(hoog gedoseerd)moet naar schijnt ook een goede zijn.Die jij zei had mijn Apotheek niet,en daar we in kort naar corfu vertrekken hebben we geen tijd meer om naar NL te gaan voor ze te gaan halen.Wist niet dat dat goed was voor de menstruatie.Hopelijk voel jij je ook snel weer beter!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## kanninga

> In dit topic kan je kort beschrijven, hoe je je vandaag voelt, wat je gedaan hebt. Soms wil je soms even wat kwijt, maar niet in vol zinnen. Het kan leuk nieuws zijn, ook minder, iets wat je gedaan hebt, een korte vraag... 
> Brand maar los! 
> 
> _Kortom;_ _Vandaag voel ik me?_
> 
> Knuffel, 
> petra


ik voel me aan de ene kant kut
ik hat ge hoopt dat ik zwanger was 
maar ik ben ongestelt ge worden dus niet zwanger
verder heb ik de huis schoon ge maakt 

knuffel

christina

----------


## Agnes574

... een beetje verward ....

Ik moet van de dokter op eiwittendieet (dacht juist dat volkorenbrood en pasta géén dikmakers waren ... maar blijkbaar ben ik zoveel aangekomen door tévéél koolhydraten!!)
..Dit moet nog even bezinken  :Wink: .

Verder paardenmiddels gekregen om te slapen (en heb redelijk geslapen vannacht) en voor de spierpijnen- en krampen alsook voor de gewrichtspijnen ook Promagnor (hoge dosis magnesium) voorgeschreven gekregen.

----------


## dotito

Hey lieve Aggie,

Naar schijnt is die Magnesium(promagnor)een heel goeie de Apotheek heeft mij die ook aangeraden.Ben dat ook sinds vandaag aan nemen,is naar schijnt goed zegt Diane voor de menstruatie.

En hoe gaat het voor de rest met je knie?

Liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

sterkte ag, hopelijk ga je weer opknappen als je weer paar x redelijk slaapt!!!
vreselijk he, slecht slapen!

----------


## Agnes574

Met de knie wacht ik nog even af  :Wink: .
Arts stelde voor om een scan te laten nemen, maar ik loop zo moe nu dat ik heb gezegd; als het niet betert kom ik binnen een maand wel terug > effe totaal géén zin in artsen,dokters en onderzoeken  :Wink: .

Die promagnor is idd een goede!!
Mij is deze voorgeschreven (als advies = vrij verkrijgbaar) ivm spierpijnen en krampen in armen en benen, dus ja idd; het gaat dan zéker ook goed doen ivm je menstruatiepijn!!
Hopelijk ben je er snel weer vanaf, van 'tante Rooske'  :Smile: .

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> sterkte ag, hopelijk ga je weer opknappen als je weer paar x redelijk slaapt!!!
> vreselijk he, slecht slapen!


Thanks lieverd,

Ik *HOOP* het ook!!!
Tis niet meer te doen zo ... 
We gaan ervoor en blijven positief  :Big Grin: .
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Kan ik me wel ergens voorstellen dat het je momenteel allemaal een beetje teveel word.Een mens zou voor minder he!!
Hoop voor u dat ge vannacht beter slaapt,zodat je wat minder moe bent.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

ja ag, ik weet het soms ook niet meer......en toch......soms wil het weer en ben je weer helemaal blij.
ik mag niet mopperen, slaap met heel iets benzo vrij redelijk.
heb je al eens seroquel gehad??

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens de dokter moet ik nog 'rouwen' om mijn hondenkindje en heb ik de laatste maanden véél te weinig rekening gehouden met m'n CVS (activiteitenplanning) ...

Komt wel weer allemaal in orde als het dat is hé  :Wink: .

Thanks voor de lieve woorden Do!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> ja ag, ik weet het soms ook niet meer......en toch......soms wil het weer en ben je weer helemaal blij.
> ik mag niet mopperen, slaap met heel iets benzo vrij redelijk.
> heb je al eens seroquel gehad??


Seroquel en de hele mikmak al gehad... niets,noppes,nada ... vandaar wss ook dat de arts zo lang heeft zitten zoeken naar iets 'passends/werkends' en vandaar wss de 2 middelen in combi ...

Blijf jij maar lekker slapen, zal hier ook wel weer een keer lukken hoor  :Smile: 
Liefs en dikke Xx Ag

----------


## Onassa

Ik ben vanmiddag op stal ineens knetters beroerd geworden.
Denk dat manlief me aangestoken heeft, alleen is hij er met een dag of 3 klaar mee en meestal ben ik 3 weken de pineut vanwege de lage weerstand.
Vrees nu dus echt dat ik niet meer genoeg kan trainen voor de wedstrijd op 3 juli en dat stemd me toch even teleur, juist nu ik sinds kort na ruim een half jaar in de lappenmand gezeten te hebben het rijden weer aan het oppakken was.
Voel me daar dus best wel somber bij nu want ben alles bij elkaar, de operatie, voorhoofds holte ontsteking, zware langdurige depressie en het gekloot met de medicijnen er toch echt wel eens klaar mee en ben je net weer aan het opklimmen, word ik weer gevelt door een griep.
Ik wilde eigenlijk de klaagmodus niet meer hoeven gebruiken, maar voel me echt honds beroerd en kan er niets aan doen dat me dat nu even weer triets stemd.
morgen komt de tandarts bij Onassa, kan ik dan zelf niet bij zijn en dat vind ik balen want ze moet altijd wel gesedeert worden en op mij vertrouwd ze dan blind.
Balen om dan juist ook zulke dingen uit handen te moeten geven....dan denk ik...had die griep dan niet even 1 dag kunnen wachten???? :Frown:

----------


## zamoegirl

[QUOTE=Agnes574;44846]Thanks lieverd,

Ik *HOOP* het ook!!!
Tis niet meer te doen zo ... 
We gaan ervoor en blijven positief  :Big Grin: .
Dikke knuff Xx Ag 


Hallo ,agnes hoe gaat het met jou ?
Ik ben al 2x in Gent geweest bij die proffessor rené Verdonck,
de 1 ste keer heeft hij wat vaag in mijn dossier gekeken.
Ik had de botscanner mee van de kliniek hier in lokeren,en ook de foto's.
Hij heeft de de eerste keer wat liggen wringen aan mijn knie ,alles perfect zegd hij,maar mijne knie blokeerd wel gedurig.
Ik moest zeggen welke medicatie ik nam ,hij heeft dat dan genoteerd.
Je zal terug moeten komen zei hij ,voor dan eerst hier in gent platen te laten te laten nemen van beide knieeen en voeten.
dus dat heb ik dan gedaan ,ik kwam binnen bij normaal de professor ,maar daar waren andere dokters  :Confused: 
ik gaf die dan een hand ,hij zei ga zitten ,waarom kom jij eigenlijk naar hier  :Confused: en wat zijn de problemen ? die wist hij toch van de 1 ste keer ,en staan toch in de computer ,ik probeerde mij probleem maar weer eens uit te leggen ,leg je neer op die tafel zei hij ,en begon dan ook nog eens goed te wringen ,en hij heeft mij serieus doen afzien aan mijn heup,dan ging hij mijn voet bekijken ,wist hij niet veel op te zeggen,ik ga de professor
er even bij halen ,die kwam dan en vroeg wat ik kwam doen ??????? onvoorstelbaar ,want hij had de botscanner en de platen op zijn computer staan ,dus daar kon ik niets van zien ,ineens zei die andere dokter we gaan het samen even bespreken en u iets laten weten wat er is.
na ongeveer 5 min kwam die andere dokter binnen terug zonder professor ,hij zei mij dat ik op een verkeerde dienst zat ,dat kon hij dan niet zeggen en mij voor een 2 de keer te laten komen ,hij zei dat het geen ortopedisch probleem was ,volgens mij een knie en heup is dat toch wel ,want ook daar heb veel pijn ,mijne voet en rug doen ook vreselijk veel pijn ,dat allemaal door 8 j geleden een knieprothese te steken ,nu heb ik daar erg veel gevolgen aan overgehouden ,neuropatische zenuwpijn pfff ik houd de pijn niet meer vol ,ik moet dan met die zenuwpijnen er nog op lopen bij .
hij zei mij dat ik naar de pijnkliniek moest gaan .
Ik heb in Leuven ook geweest (als proefkonijn ) baxters ,tot op het bot van mijn rug zijn ze gaan kijken ,we weten het ook niet zeiden ze ,daar sta je dan se  :Mad: de pijn komt boven mijn medicatie nog boven uit,ik neem oxy contin 10mg 3 per dag ,gabapentine 300 mg 8 per dag ,brufen 600mg 3 xperdag ,rivotril 5mg ,en dan nog mogadon om te slapen wat ik niet meer kan .
ik ga nu op 9 juni naar st -niklaas bij een dokter gaan en bespreken voor neurostimulator das echt mijn laatste hoop . :Smile: 
groetjes aan iedereen  :Smile:

----------


## zamoegirl

Ik ben op van de zenuwen ,ik kan haast niet meer slapen ,pfff hemelse pijnen zijn dat ,och ja ,waar sommige mensen geen begrip voor hebben

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik mij niet zo best,is lang geleden dat ik mij zo gevoeld heb.Heb verschrikkelijke rugpijn en heb slecht geslapen(slechte houding denk ik)Ga gewoon vandaag rustig aan doen,normaal koffers inpakken maar dat gaat niet lukken denk ik.Sevens even op de home-trainer kruiper voor de spieren soepel te maken helpt bij mij.

@Zamoegirl,

Ook ik lijd al een tijd aan chronische pijn dat van mijn hernia voort komt.Daar ik ook met momenten zenuwpijn in mijn rechterbeen voel,kan me goed inbeelden hoe jij je voelt.Maar je mag de moed nooit laten zakken meid,ook al is dat niet altijd gemakkelijk.Leven met pijn is niet simpel,maar als je echt nog zoveel pijn hebt zou ik toch eens naar een andere specialist gaan.Of zoals je zelf aanhaalt als laaste redmiddel jammer genoeg de neurostimulator.Wat je zegt is ergens wel waar mensen die geen pijn ervaren hebben idd geen begrip voor de medemens,tot dat ze het zelf ervaren.Maar ik denk dat dat altijd zo zal zijn,maar daar moet ge u bij neerleggen.Mij heeft dat ergens langs ene kant hard gemaakt,maar ge moet eerst u ziekte aanvaarden ale dat vind ik toch.Ik leef nu van dag tot dag,als ik opsta met geen pijn kan mijn dag al niet meer stuk.Maar soms heb ik ook van die dagen dat ik niet uit mijn zetel kan.Hoop echt voor jou meid dat je 9juni meer weet hoe het verder moet.Kan je ondertussen niet vragen aan je dokter om je oxy-contin niet te verhogen of is dat niet mogelijk?Wens jou heel veel moed en sterkte toe!!En probeer ook al is het niet altijd makkelijk positief te denken dat helpt toch ook een beetje.

Lieve Groet Do :Wink:

----------


## kanninga

het is idd niet altijd makelijk en het kost vast ook heel veel moeite 
ik weet dat als je pijn hebt dan is het niet fijn maar meid hou vol en geef de moet niet op denk aan je zelf en niet aan anderen heel veel sterkte 


groetjes christina

----------


## Onassa

PPff Zamoegirl, dat is niet niks allemaal.
En nog door die vele pijnstillers heen de pijn ze erg voelen.
Ik kam me wel voorstellen dat je er dagen bij hebt dat je je dan hopeloos gaat voelen.
En ook naast de pijnstillers de oxicontin, das wel morfine he?!
Ik heb er hier ook nog een paar van liggen, maar werd er doodziek van.
Gebruik je wel maagbeschermers???Lijkt me wel he?
Brufen is een medicijn die de maag niet echt leuk vind.
Heel veel sterkte meid, en ik weet idd dat veel mensen je niet zullen begrijpen, maak dat ook mee maar denk maar zo, dat zegd meer over hen dan over jou hoor!

@Do, ook een minder dagje, dus even een pasje terug doen.
wanneer ga jij nu ook alweer precies weg met vakantie???
Ik herken wat je zegt dat wanneer je 's morgens goed opstaat dat de dag dan niet meer stuk kan.
Heerlijk gevoel om uit je bed te stappen en je dan redelijk goed te voelen he/??

Ik heb nu een of ander griepje, ben net even uit bed maar ga er zo weer in.
Hartstikke verkouden, alle spieren die dan pijn doen, je kent dat wel.
Ik hoop dat het met een paar dagen wat beter word want ik wil toch wel erg graag de wedstrijd rijden 3 juli en das al best snel en Drop en ik moeten dan echt nog wel flink aan de bak om die vele kilometers op tempo door het bos vol te kunnen houden.
Nouja...we zien wel, lukt het niet dan is het jammer, maar geen man over boord.

Liefs en groetjes, Diane

----------


## kanninga

> Ik ben op van de zenuwen ,ik kan haast niet meer slapen ,pfff hemelse pijnen zijn dat ,och ja ,waar sommige mensen geen begrip voor hebben


heej hallo 
op van de zenuwen 
ga je wat leuks doen dan?
en ik kan me heel goed voor stellen dat je niet kan slaapen 
en ik weet hoe rot het is en dat je elke uur van de klok weg ziet tikken 
terwel je hoort te slaapen maar het niet lukt 

ik slaap ook al paar weken slegt 

sterkte
groetjes christina

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve Diane,

Hopelijk voel je je ook snel beter,want zo'n griepje daar kan je ook serieus ziek van zijn he!Ook ik voel me vandaag slecht en heb ook veel pijn,ach probeer er beste van te maken en hopen dat morgen beter is.

Wij vertrekken dinsdag ochtend om 6u komen ze ons halen(vroeg he)Maar voor de rest zie ik het wel zitten.Ben nl nog nooit naar Corfu geweest moet mooi zijn zeggen veel natuur(hou ik enorm van)

Hoop voor jou dat je vlug genezen bent,zo dat je de wedstrijd kan meerijden.Zou in ieder geval flink rusten en laat u ventje u maar verzorgen.

Veel liefst terug Do x :Embarrassment:

----------


## Onassa

Dank je lieve Do!

wanneer die spierpijn weer wat weg trekt dan ga ik meestal wel weer opknappen.
Denk dat het een klein griepje is, van mijn lieverd gekregen  :Wink: 

6 uur is idd wel vroeg maar als het voor vakantie is wel lekker, heb je die hele dag tenminste nog.
Ja, Corfu is mijn zus ook geweest en vond het echt prachtig, zeker ook een mooie natuur( ik hou daar ook erg van).
En wie weet kom je er nog wel een internet cafe'tje tegen  :Wink: 
Kan je ons even op de hoogte stellen hoe het daar is.

Dikke knuffel terug!

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Als ik er ginder een vind laat ik wel is iets weten,maar niet heel de dagen anders word mijn ventje zot.Ga eerlijk zijn ik ga MC wel missen hoor,is zo'n gewoonte weet je.Ben blij als ik dit forum heb leren kennen,heeft mijn leven toch een beetje veranderd.Zo voel ik me niet meer alleen met mijn pijn/ziekte.

Ja van griep kan je enorme spierpijn hebben!hoop dat vlug wegtrekt.

Do x

----------


## Onassa

Hey Do.

Neeeee, natuurlijk geen hele dagen in een internet cafe gekkie  :Big Grin: 
Daar heb je geen vakantie voor
Ik zal jou ook missenm net als Sietske, heb meteen vanaf het begin al wel een "klik"met jullie en dan zal het effe wennen zijn jullie een paar weken hier niet te zien.
Maar nogmaals, het is jullie meer dan gegund!
MC heeft mijn hart ook wel gestolen, kom op meerdere fora maar deze is wel speciaal ook omdat men hier met respect met elaar omgaat en dat zie je niet overal meer helaas.
Nou, ik ga weer even plat.

XX Diane

----------


## sietske763

respect???........hoort wel zo, wij doen dat ook
maar op green coffee topic is het oorlog, tjonge jonge daar moet ingegrepen worden...
ik doe het iig niet, wil geen nare berichten krijgen voor ik wegga.
ja diane, ik had ook direct iets met jou, zelfde pillen, sparen en psychiaters op dezelfde dag...en ja.....ok nog benzo,s
neem trouwens wel een lading benzo,s mee.....
en zie over 3 weken wel weer.....

----------


## Agnes574

Green coffee topic is 'opgekuist' en 'oorlogvrij' ... laten we hopen dat het zo blijft, anders gooi ik de hele boel er gewoon af  :Big Grin: .

MC hamert op respect en dat moet zo blijven én zal zo blijven  :Wink: .

----------


## Onassa

Wie is/zijn hier eigenlijk degene die over MC gaan?
Ik zie dat Agnes Administrator is, heb jij MC opgezet Agnes?
En dan zuller er ook wel moderators zijn toch die bemidelen en ingrijpen als dat eens nodig mocht zijn?

----------


## Agnes574

Leontien is oprichter en eigenaar van de site,zij gaat dus over MC en kan alles!!
Agnes is administrator en kan in alle rubrieken werken (lid sinds 2007),
Luuss,Syll,Petra en Ronald zijn moderators en beheren elk hun eigen rubriek.

Hopelijk heb je zo méér duidelijkheid  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

tjee wat ben ik druk in mn kop!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja ik houd niet zo van stil zitten, ben er ook echt niet goed in, er moet veel gebeuren in ons huis zowel qua opruimen & opknappen als 'normale' huishoudelijke dingen, daarnaast moet ik een baantje vinden, wil ik fitnessen, mijn sociale contacten onderhouden en bij mijn vriendje zijn! Ik neem mijn rust ook wel hoor  :Wink: 
Kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je nu je aan het opkrabbelen was na alles wat je hebt doorstaan de afgelopen tijd flink baalt dat je geveld bent door een griepje en daardoor niet morgen met Onassa naar de tandarts kan en waarschijnlijk niet mee kan doen aan de endurance  :Frown: 
Neem je rust/slaap en wat extra vitamines en hopelijk ben je dan snel weer beter, heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

@ Barbara,
Haha ja ik ben druk geweest en ben zeker gelukkig  :Wink:  
Ik hoop dat het lukt met koffers pakken, dat je een beetje kan slapen en dat het goed met je gaat!
Heeeeeel veel plezier op vakantie!

@ Dotito,
Fijn dat je buikpijn weg is, maar erg vervelend dat je zo slecht geslapen hebt en nu zo'n rugpijn hebt  :Frown: ! Neem lekker je rust, koffers pakken kan morgen en van het weekend ook wel! Scheelt toch dat je gelukkig bent met je mannetje, een leuke vakantie voor de boeg hebt en dat fietsen op de hometrainer ietwat helpt  :Wink: 
Je hebt in elk geval de foto's en ze aanpassen naar je eigen idee kan idd na je vakntie ook prima  :Wink: !
Mijn spierpijn is wel over gelukkig  :Smile: 

@ Christina,
He jammer dat je ongesteld bent geworden als je graag zwanger wilt worden  :Frown: 
Misschien moet je er niet teveel aan denken, zeg maar de 'druk' van het zwanger willen worden eraf halen, dan lukt het vaak beter... tenminste dat was bij mijn nicht wel het geval...
Wel lekker he als je huis weer schoon is?!  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je zo slecht slaapt, er staan hier op het forum wel ergens tips over slapen... hoop dat je je snel beter voelt!

@ Agnes,
Vervelend dat je je zo verward voelt  :Frown:  Laat het maar even bezinken!
Ja teveel koolhydraten zijn inderdaad ook niet goed... heb je nog tips meegekregen over eiwitrijk eten?
Fijn dat je redelijk geslapen hebt, ik hoop dat dat nog beter wordt en dat de spierpijnen- en krampen en de gewrichtspijnen afnemen!
Heel veel sterkte meid! 

@ Zamoegirl,
Wat naar zeg dat je ondanks de vele medicatie met zoveel pijn rondloopt en leeft en dat je zo slecht slaapt  :Frown: 
Vervelend dat de doktoren waar je tot nu toe geweest bent je niet verder konden helpen en/of zo apart tegen je deden  :Frown: 
Jammer he dat veel mensen niet begrijpen hoe het is om met zoveel pijn rond te lopen en er zoveel onbegrip voor is totdat ze het zelf ervaren  :Frown:  Gelukkig zijn er hier wel leden die met jou meeleven, jou pijn begrijpen en je met liefde/raad/advies/ervaringen bij willen staan! 
Zoals Dotito zegt 'probeer een andere specialist te raadplegen' en anders hoop ik echt voor je dat die neurotransmitter geplaatst kan worden en dat je pijn dan afneemt en/of weggaat! Heel erg veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... optimistisch maar wel met pijn.
Gister even heerlijk dagje weinig gedaan. Lekker lang gedoucht, miniscuul beetje opgeruimd hier, met wat vrienden op msn gechat, mijn witte laarsjes opgehaald bij de schoenmaker want ik had er een nieuwe zool/hak onder laten zetten want ben helemaal wijs met die schoenen en ze zijn nu weer heel en lopen heerlijk ~^_^~ daarna naar Ruben gegaan want die voelde zich niet lekker en die wou ik knuffelen. Saampjes stokbrood met kaas/pesto gegeten, anime gekeken, heerlijk fijn bankgehangen en geknuffeld en samen in slaap gevallen  :Big Grin: 
Vandaag samen opgestaan, heb ik ontbijt gemaakt, samen gedoucht en toen is Ruben naar school gegaan en ik naar huis. Thuisgekomen was Heavy veel lawaai aan het maken, die arme stakker had geen zaadjes meer en heel vies water, dus heb hem eruit gelaten, zijn water verschoond en hem nieuwe zaadjes gegeven. Verder heb ik was van zolder opgeruimd, dingen in mijn plakboek geplakt, een deel behang van mijn kamer eraf gehaald (stom karwij), aanrecht en woonkamer beetje opgeruimd, met mijn broertje en mijn paps gekletst en ben ik hier aan het bijlezen en reageren, lichamelijk wil het niet allemaal dus heb niet zware dingen gedaan, komt morgen wel weer. 
Ruben is as dinsdag jarig en ik wist niet wat hij wou hebben, en ik was met mijn broertje aan het kijken of er nog leuke concerten komen en zag dat 22-10 (mijn verjaardag!) Steve Vai & NNO in Oosterpoort Groningen en 29-10 Joe Satriani en Sonny Landreth in HMH A*dam komen en die wil (lees MOET) ik zien! Dus ik mailde Ruben wat hij voor zijn verjaardag zou willen hebben en wat mijn verlanglijstje was voor mijn verjaardag. Ruben wou ook wel naar allebei, dus geven we elkaar dat als verjaardagscadeau zodat we samen naar allebei kunnen!  :Big Grin:  En zometeen ga ik met mijn papa naar Boudewijn de Groot in de Oosterpoort in Groningen!  :Big Grin:  Ik ben daar helemaal happy om!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

Luus, heel veel plezier vanavond.
Weet niet waar je woond en helaas ben ik ook ziek, maar behang afhalen vind ik juist heelleuk om te doen.
Net zoals wanneer Ronald verbrand is de vellen trekken  :Big Grin: 

Ik wil je graag mijn complimenten maken hoe je in de post hierboven en zoals je vaak doet zo op iedereen reageerd!!
Heb jij dan 2 schermen open staan met MC waar je steeds de verhalen terug leest om te reageren??
Dat zou ik dus echt niet kunnen, wat dat betreft heb ik een kop als een vergiet.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Hehe dan ben ik dus net zoals jij, ik redt het om hoogstens te reageren op de 2 posts boven mij, verder ben ik ook net een vergiet :$

@ Luuss,

Haha echt super dat je naar Joe Satriani etc gaat, las het ook op hyves, mn vriend wilt er ook graag heen maar wist het dus nieteens totdat ik hem jouw www liet lezen  :Big Grin:  Hij is meteen gaan informeren, maar 1 van zn vrienden wilde al niet mee, en ik ben er ook niet zo voor in, vind een enkel nummertje Satriani leuk (surfing with the aliens !! :Big Grin: ) maar trek het echt niet om anderhalf uur naar enkel gitaristen zonder zang te luisteren... Dus als zn ene vriend wel meegaat gaat hij er ook heen, als er nog kaarten zijn. Wel leuk dat jullie elkaar concertkaartjes geven, dan valt er nog samen wat te doen! Ik deel trouwens je mening over het behang trekken.. Pff afschuwelijk klusje..

Hoe ik me vandaag voel? Na t dipje van gisteravond, ruzie met vriend voel ik me nu weer helemaal prima, ben blij dat ik vanmorgen alsnog naar m toe ben gegaan, want was eigenlijk toch nog wel flink pissig en ben heel koppig bijna 2 uur later pas naar m toegegaan als wat we afgesproken hadden.. Gelukkig vond ie t niet erg en hebben we t uitgepraat en was ie weer helemaal lief voor me de rest van de dag. Zo ging ik iig weer met een goed gevoel mn examen van vanmiddag in, en die is goed gegaan!! Had de antwoorden op een kladblaadje geschreven omdat ik dacht dat het erg slecht ging dus wilde meteen nakijken om zekerheid te hebben, anders had ik t slagen wel dag kunnen zeggen. Nagekeken en mn cijfer gaat ongeveer rond de 6,2 en 7,0 liggen. Oeh i'm happy!!  :Big Grin:  Mn dag kan niet meer stuk. Nu verder leren voor natuurkunde voor morgen, probeer zoveel mogelijk opdrachten te maken en heel veel info in mn grafische rekenmachine te zetten, dat is niet verboden met examens dus meteen een goede 'spiekbrief' hehe heb al 3 bestanden vol. Natuurkunde is echt 1 van mijn slechtste vakken dus wil er echt wel iets mooi's van maken eigenlijk!

----------


## dotito

Vanavond voel ik me heel slecht  :Frown: pijn in de rug en een verward gevoel.Zonet terug van de Dr.moest er heen om voorschriften en een attest van mijn medicamenten voor de luchthaven.Voel me echt moe denk dat ik binnen een uurtje mijn bed inkruip, en hopelijk ben ik morgen dan weer fris.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah Sterkte Do!!
Hoop dat je weer een beetje opgeknapt bent wanneer je op reis gaat, anders lijkt t me geen leuke huwelijksreis met zoveel pijn  :Frown:

----------


## Onassa

He Do, hoe voel je je vandaag meid, hoop wat beter.

Ik voel me iets beter, blijf nog wel thuis maar ik hoop dat het enkel een verkoudheid is en het daarbij blijft (heel vaak word het bij mij snel voorhoofds holte ontsteking).

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Fijn dat je je iets beter voelt  :Smile:  Ik hoop ook dat het blijft bij een verkoudheid en dat het niet doorzet tot voorhoofdsholteontsteking, want dat is echt akelig en houdt je langer uit de running en dat kan jij niet gebruiken! Ik hoop dat je snel helemaal weer opknapt zodat je kan trainen met Droppie! Heel veel sterkte! 
Met dat plezier is het gisteravond helemaal goed gekomen hoor  :Wink: 
Ik woon in Haren (6 km onder Groningen), dus niet echt in jou buurt  :Wink: 
Het behang hier kruipt in de gaatjes muur en is soms wel 8 lagen dik, en ik heb mijn oude slaapkamer helemaal behangvrij gemaakt en geverfd in mijn eentje voordat ik ging samenwonen en nu ik terug ben slaap ik in een andere kamer waar ik dus weer overnieuw kan beginnen met behangvrij maken en verven en ben tevens ook bezig in het zolderkamertje, achja het komt vanzelf klaar  :Wink: 
Ja velletjes van je partner eraf halen is leuk om te doen, staat ook netter dan al die losse velletjes, heb dat van de week ook bij Ruben gedaan  :Wink: 
Ja ik vind het leuk om op iedereen te reageren, dus heb ik inderdaad 2 schermen openstaan, 1 waarin ik antwoord en 1 waarin ik lees, op mijn voormalige werk had ik soms wel 10 programma's openstaan, dus het is voor mij geen probleem  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Ja Joe Satriani komt 2x in Nederland, op 29-10 in de HMH Amsterdam met Sonny Landreth (waar Ruben en ik dus heengaan) en 01-11 in 013 Tilburg in zijn uppie en beide concerten zijn nog niet uitverkocht. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je liever met je vriend naar ander concerten gaat  :Wink:  Ik hoop wel voor hem dat zijn vriend wel mee kan en wil, want Satriani kan echt meesterlijk gitaar spelen! Hij zingt in 1 liedje "I Believe" wel, maar verder niet, maar dat is wel een heel mooi liedje (vind ik) ~^_^~ Ja Ruben wist niet wat hij wou hebben voor zijn verjaardag, dus bak ik sowieso voor zijn verjaardag een taart of cake naar zijn keuze, alhoewel ik die keuze nog moet horen en ik wou zo graag naar beide concerten dat ik Ruben dat als mijn verjaardagsverlanglijstje mailde en hij wou ook naar beide dus vandaar dat we elkaar een concert geven als verjaardagscadeautje zodat we naar beide kunnen  :Big Grin: 
Ik ben blij dat jij je weer helemaal prima voelt! Goed dat je toch langs je vriend bent gegaan om het uit te praten en dat het weer goed is tussen jullie zodat je met een fijn gevoel je examens kon gaan maken! Anders zit je toch niet helemaal met je hoofd bij je examens en dat is niet de bedoeling  :Wink: 
Ik schreef ook vaak mijn antwoorden op een kladblaadje zodat ik kon kijken hoe ik het examen gemaakt had  :Wink:  Wel fijn dat je een voldoende krijgt op je examen van gister en dat de rest van je examens muv Biologie ook goed aanvoelden!  :Big Grin: 
Ik hoop dat het oefenen gister lukte, dat de info in je grafische rekenmachine je helpt en dat Natuurkunde je vandaag goed afgaat/afging!

@ Dotito,
Vervelend dat je zo'n pijn in je rug hebt en dat je je verward voelt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je je vandaag wat beter voelt! Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me... echt hel goed muv rugpijn.
Gister zijn papa en ik naar het concert van Boudewijn de Groot geweest. Boudewijn vertelde tussen de liedjes door waarom ze geschreven waren, wat een charisma en een stem heeft die man zeg! Hij stelde zijn bandleden (zoals hij het noemde zijn vrienden) voor en het samenspel was echt goed! Niet alleen Boudewijn zong, maar ook Ernst Jansz heeft een lied gezongen waar hij voorafgaand een verhaal bij vertelde  :Smile:  
Mijn paps kende niet alle nummer die gespeeld werden, maar hij vond het toch wel heel mooi en leuk, vooral dat hij er samen met mij heen was geweest  :Big Grin:  Enige minpunt was dat we de hele tijd moesten zitten en dat mijn rugpijn daar niet blij van werd, maar dat heb ik er zeker voor over gehad! Daarna hebben we nog een drankje in een kroeg gedronken waar we net te laat waren voor een bandje, maar we hebben wel met de meid die zong gepraat en toen zijn we naar huis gegaan. Was echt heel erg leuk en zeker de moeite waard! Thuisgekomen was mijn broertje nog wakker en hebben we nog gekletst en lp's geluisterd die mijn paps die ochtend had gekocht op een platenbeurs op de grote markt in Groningen.
Vanochtend werd ik wakker, maar was moe dus heb me nog weer omgedraaid, waarna ik vervolgens wakker werd en papa hoorde praten. Bleek dat mijn broertje niet was opgestaan, het was 10:20 en hij had om 10 uur een afspraak voor CogMed training intake. Mijn broertje was helemaal kwaad dat ze zo laat pas belden, hij vond dat ze hem een uur eerder hadden moeten bellen, want hij had de afspraak niet zelf gemaakt en dacht dat het volgende week was, terwijl ik gister nog tegen hem zei dat hij niet te laat moest gaan slapen omdat hij vandaag die afspraak had, maar dat wist hij as usual niet meer, dus werd hij maar boos op mij en degene waar hij een afspraak mee had  :Confused:  Gelukkig had papa al aan de telefoon gezegd tegen die mevrouw dat er een verwarring was ontstaan omdat het REA-college verplaatst was en dat mijn broertje om 11 uur wel daar zou zijn. Papa en Dave zijn samen weg gegaan... en nu zit Heavy op mijn schouder en ben ik de liedjes van Boudewijn aan het beluisteren  :Big Grin: 
Zometeen maar een was draaien, douchen en vanavond komt een goede vriendin eten, kletsen en Top Gear kijken.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me gewoonweg eens goed en dat vind ik *Superb*  :Big Grin: 

Ik wens dit gevoel iedereen toe  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Super dat je je goed voelt! Mocht ook wel eens  :Wink: 

Nou bij mij is het omgeslagen... voel me niet zo goed... heb knallende koppijn, echt last van mijn rugpijn en tot nu toe loopt mijn ochtend voor geen meter  :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha wel leuk idd  :Smile:  Ga straks wel horen of mn vriend nog naar Satriani gaat, Amsterdam is voor ons natuurlijk veel dichterbijer dan Tilburg  :Wink:  (wonen dr vlak naast xD)

Natuurkunde was echt supermoeilijk  :Frown:  Had afentoe het gevoel alsof ik een VWO-examen aan het maken was, gelukkig ben ik niet de enige, er waren een paar vragen waar ik gewoon niet uitkwam, andere vragen gingen wel weer goed dus ik merk het wel, kan er niets meer aan veranderen. De info uit mn rekenmachine hielp iig wel goed! Ach ben al blij als het een 5je is, dat is mn doel ook! Hoger is natuurlijk altijd beter, lager niet!

Nu het hele weekend tijd besteden aan Scheikunde, zaterdagaaf gaan we met zn alle naar mn vriend, denk dat ik maar bij m ga slapen, ben altijd helemaal kapot in t weekend en dan willen mn moeder/zus nog tot 2 uur 's nachts blijven, nou dat trek ik dan niet !

@ Aggie,

Wat een supernieuws dat je je zo goed voelt!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me weer heel slecht,ben vanmorgen heel moe en met een druk in mijn hoofd opgestaan.Dacht ga vanmiddag eens een stad in,lekker een beetje wandelen/shoppen maar heeft me eigenlijk niet veel deugd gedaan.Is precies zo elke keer na mijn menstruatie dat is hormonaal zowat in de knoop zit.Vraag me echt af waar dat gevoel soms vandaan komt,is het nu van de rugpijn want die is nu ook constant aanwezig pffff :Frown: Ach morgen is er een nieuwe dag,zullen we daar maar naar uit zien.


@Aggie,Onassa,

Ben blij dat jullie je toch wat beter voelen.

Veel liefs Do x

----------


## Onassa

Ja heb vandaag zelfs het paard van een stalgenoot gereden waar zij zelf momenteel wat problemen mee heeft.
Paard is een groot joekel van 1.80 en het ging super.
Galops wissels, zijwaarts in draf en mooi voorwaards/neerwaards....het zegt jullie misschien niet zoveel maar voelde me met even Anky en kreeg dan ook veel ohh's en aahhh's vanaf de zij lijn.
Ja, een heerlijk maar zeer sterk paard om te rijden.
Kan dus zo weer met een voldaan gevoel naar bed en hoop dat ik morgen niet terug gefloten ben door vandaag me weer zo in het zweet te hebben gewerkt, want dat was het wel, mijn cap was aan de binnekant echt zeiknat van het zweet .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik hoop voor je dat je natuurkunde wel redelijk gemaakt hebt en dat je je doel van 5 of hoger gehaald hebt! Ben blij dat je wel iets aan de info uit je rekenmachine gehad hebt, dat scheelt in elk geval  :Wink:  
Wanneer krijg je eigenlijk de cijfers van je examens te horen?
Succes met leren en oefenen voor scheikunde! Mag je bij dat examen ook je rekenmachine mee?
Wel gezellig dat jullie naar je vriend gaan, tenminste als jullie het weer uitgepraat hebben, want las in t afreageertopic dat het niet zo lekker loopt  :Frown:  Succes en sterkte!

@ Do,
He balen dat je gister zo raar wakker werd en dat het wandelen en shoppen weinig deugd deed  :Frown:  Vervelend zeg dat je dat gevoel altijd zo hebt rond je menstruatie, zal wel iets hormonaals zijn, maar blijft niet leuk.. en wat betreft de rugpijn dat heb k ook dat die erger wordt als ik ongesteld ben  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je lekker hebt kunnen slapen en dat je je vandaag beter voelt!

@ Diane,
Leuk dat je op het paard van een stalgenoot mocht rijden en dat het zo goed ging!  :Smile: 
Ik heb zelf paard gereden dus ik ken die termen wel, ik mis het soms ook wel hoor, maar ergens deze zomer ga ik als het goed is met Ruben paardrijden op Ameland ^_^
Ik hoop voor je dat je vandaag niet wordt terug gefloten en dat je een leuke dag hebt!

Vandaag voel ik me... wel redelijk.
Gister was echt een minne dag... 'mijn broertje' had zijn praktijk examen niet gehaald en mag over 4 week in de herkansing, mijn oom belde of mijn paps er was want er was iets op het werk en hij kreeg geen gehoor toen hij mijn paps mobiel belde dus daar achteraan gezeten, mijn broertje kwam terug van CogMed en was nog steeds chagrijnig want hij moest steeds een half uur hetzelfde doen, de mevrouw die zijn begeleider is vind hij een doos en dombo en hij heeft nu een cd-rom mee met huiswerk maar die kunnen we niet draaien op Linux en dat was maar stom en toen zei papa dat hij dan een laptop kon kopen maar mijn broertje werd toen kwaad en toen zei "mijn broertje" dat hij zijn pc wel beschikbaar wou stellen maar dat kwam ook niet goed aan. Papa en ik gingen boodschappen doen, terug gekomen was de muziek uit en stond het geluid van de race game zo hard dat ik nog meer koppijn kreeg. Papa ging rommel verplaatsen zodat het netjes zou lijken en toen ik zei dat we dan dubbel werk zou hebben (wat er op neer komt dat ik dubbel werk heb) moest ik niet zeuren en ik had me ook niet moeten aantrekken dat mijn broertje die ochtend zo k*t tegen mij deed en dat papa ervan uit ging dat ik papa en mijn broertje hun afspraken onthou (welke dag, hoelaat, waar, met wie) en achter hun kont aanga, ik moest niet zo negatief zijn en maar rekening houden met iedereen behalve mijzelf ofzo  :Confused:  Ik wou eerst een goede vriendin afbellen, maar heb dat toch niet gedaan. Broertjes gingen fitnessen en naar een vriend, papa ging uit dus kon ik bijkletsen met die vriendin en toen zij wegging had ik eindelijk rust! Probeerde te slapen maar werd echt wel 10x wakker, dus heb alweer nog geen 5 uur slaap gehad  :Frown:  Vanochtend om half 9 ging de deurbel, was het mijn broertje want die had zijn sleutels vergeten, dus kon ik fluiten naar dat extra uurtje slaap  :Frown:  Sindsdien ben ik wakker, heb net papa gepoogd wakker te krijgen want we zouden samen met de buurvrouw bodypumpin op de sportschool wil hij er niet af komen.. achja dan ga ik wel alleen heen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Hoor 17 juni de uitslag, dus het is nog afwachten! Hoop ook dat Natuurkunde redelijk gegaan is  :Smile:  Mag bij scheikunde idd ook mn rekenmachine gebruiken dus ga m weer helemaal volproppen hoor!!
En t is weer goed hoor, hehe wij maken ruzie en maken t weer goed, ach ja mijn schuld met mn stressy gedrag  :Wink: 

Ah wat heb jíj een rotdag achter de rug zeg  :Frown:  En dan loop ik maar te zeuren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Pff 17 juni duurt nog wel even... 
Fijn dat je bij scheikunde ook je rekenmachine mag gebruiken, dat scheelt weer  :Wink: 
Fijn dat het weer goed is tussen jou en je vriend, maar ook wel logisch dat je stressy bent na alles van de laatste tijd en dus even een korter lontje hebt! Hopelijk kan je lekker relaxen na je examen dinsdag, zodat je weer een langer lontje krijgt  :Wink: 
Ja ach rotdag of niet, ik heb vandaag heerlijk mijn frustraties in bodypumpin gegooid, was erg gezellig samen met de buurvrouw en 2 andere vrouwen alleen wel heel erg zwaar, begrijp echt niet hoe ik vorige week eerst 1 uur gefitnest heb en daarna 1 uur gebodypumped  :Confused:  Achja ik voel me nu wel iets beter in elk geval!
Heb Heavy nu heerlijk rustig op mijn schouder zitten en ga zo lekker douchen...

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me iets beter maar heb nog wel wat rugpijn en voel me enorm moe.Heb ook iets beter geslapen,maar voel dat ik me rustig moet houden dus ga ik dat ook doen.Heb vandaag nog de laaste spullen in mijn koffer gelegd,zo kan hij dicht(eindelijk)Nu enkel nog het douchegerief,maar dat ik voor Maandag.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Zoo jij bent sportief geweest! Ga zelf ook vandeweek weer ns naar de sportschool als ik klaar ben met mn examens  :Big Grin:  Ff heerlijk uitleven! En het scheelt idd wel dat ik mn grafische rekenmachine erbij mag gebruiken, ben helemaal wild van dat ding! Geweldige uitvinding!

@ Do, 

Fijn dat je je iets beter voelt, hoop dat de rugpijn ook wegtrekt voordat je op reis gaat.. Wanneer ga jij precies weg?

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me moe .... slecht geslapen, ondanks de slaappillen  :Frown: 
Zal wel weer beteren!!

----------


## Onassa

Ik werd vanmorgen met enorme hoofdpijn wakker, vanuit mijn nek.
Ik heb het maar geaccpeteerd en het trok gelukkig weg.

Zojuist ben ik even flink druk in huis geweest,w as ook wel even nodig en daarna een poosje zitten lezen in een boek over mindfulness.....dat brengt me altijd wel weer even tot rust.

----------


## dotito

Ik heb me vandaag redelijk gevoeld,ben nog wel moe maar voel me niet meer zo down.Zal allemaal wel een beetje komen van de stres die er bij komt zien voor dat je op vakantie vertrekt.Vandaag heb ik het rustig aan gedaan,heb lekker een boekje gelezen,en wat muziek beluistert.'s avonds zijn we bij mijn ouders gaan eten,was best gezellig alleen dat vader wat begon te zagen.Sinds hij die beroerte heeft gekregen is hij ook niet meer de zelfde,soms kan dat wel zwaar tillen.

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb vandaag aardig als een razende roeland door mijn huis gerend, was weer eens tijd om orde op zaken te stellen.
Daarnaast gelezenm meditatie oefening gedaan, knetters loei hard muziek gedraaid en mee geblért...zo erg dat manlief het op een lopen is gaan zetten  :Big Grin: 
Vanavond vrienden opgehaald en veel gelachen en onze idiote trouw video weer eens zitten kijken.
we waren ook niet in ons doen en laten een echt doorsnee bruidspaar :Wink: 
Maar wel weer mooi om te zien de koets met de hele escorte aan ruiters er achter aan.
En nu nog een peuk roken en dan klaar om mijn bed in te duiken.

----------


## Agnes574

Onassa,

Hopelijk heb je nu een voldaan gevoel en geen 'weerslag' van je drukke dag gister!
Ook hoop ik dat je lekker hebt geslapen!

Ik heb weer bar slecht geslapen (één van mijn honden maakte me telkens wakker; ik vermoed dat ze zich niet lekker voelde; nu is alles weer ok blijkbaar)... hopelijk komende nacht 'inhaalrust'  :Wink: .

Vanavond met 2 honden naar de 'hondentrimschool' > een vriendin heeft ze nodig voor haar examen, zal vermoeiend avondje worden  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Fijne dag iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe,heb ook slecht geslapen en was vroeg wakker.Vanavond kruip ik er vroeg in 21.30u ten laaste,want anders zie ik dat niet zitten voor om 5.30u op te staan.Voor de rest voel ik me wel gelukkig,alleen een beetje stressy maar dat zal wel komen van heel dat gedoe van dat inpakken.

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,

Hoop dat je goed slaapt vanavond en anders haal je dat wel op vakantie in  :Wink: .
Hééééééééééééééél vééééééééééééééél plezier!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel lieve Aggie.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ik probeer wel sportief te zijn, ik voel me er geestelijk en lichamelijk een stuk beter door  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat jij deze week ook lekker kan fitnessen en/of badmintonnen om je frustraties lekker kwijt te kunnen en je heerlijk uit te leven!  :Wink: 
Haha ja die rekenmachine is idd handig  :Wink:  Hopelijk heb je je laatste examen ook goed gemaakt! Succes met wachten op de uitslag! Hoe was het trouwens van het weekend bij je vriend? En heb je nog leuke/ontspannende dingen gepland of echt een weekje echt even rust?

@ Agnes,
Jammer dat je slecht geslapen hebt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat dat snel betert! 
En hoe ging het examen van je vriendin? Zien je woefkes er mooi uit na die trim beurt?

@ Diane,
He vervelend wakker worden met zoveel hoofdpijn, maar gelukkig trok het weg!  :Smile:  
Pff dat druk in huis bezig zijn omdat het nodig is herken ik maar al te goed  :Frown:  
Wel heerlijk om even ontspannen een boek te lezen en meditatie oefeningen te doen en daarnaast lekker de muziek hard te hebben en mee te blèren  :Wink: 
Klinkt als een leuke avond met vrienden! 
Hopelijk kun je lekker paardrijden, lekker slapen en heb je geen hinder gehad van je drukke dagen!

Vandaag voel ik mij... moe
Zaterdag na het bodypumpin had ik niet veel meer gedaan, want kon geen motivatie vinden en had nog wat problemen met mn paps en broertje  :Frown: 
Zondagochtend gedoucht en ontbeten. Naar de buren gegaan om samen naar Havelte te gaan. Daar aangekomen met de buurjongen (die zit in het leger en was aan het werk) een stukje over het terrein gelopen terwijl hij druk vertelde wat hij allemaal doet en gedaan heeft en welke voertuigen hij bestuurd heeft. Toen moest hij weer verder werken, hebben we demo's gezien op het kleine terrein 1 over een gijzeling en 1 over brand blussen wat niet geheel volgens plan ging ^_^, daarna verder gelopen. Op een ander terrein demo's gezien over het verwijderen en vinden van boobytraps, het vinden van bermbommen en hoe het eruit zag als er 1 was afgegaan en hoe ze hulphonden inzetten. Opeens was ik de buren kwijt, maar dat gaf niks ik had hun mobiele nummer en zij de mijne. Ik ging even kijken bij een goede vriend (de ex met wie ik samenwoonde) zoals ik beloofd had. Daar koffie gedronken en wat gekletst, rondje over het terrein gelopen waar ik nog niet was geweest. Eerst moesten we van een collega meerijden in een soort vrachtwagen waar je zo opzij kijkt en daarna mochten we mee in de YBZ (takelwagen) met die collega wat veel leuker was! Daarna zijn we terug naar zijn werkplek gegaan. Ik zou naar de wc en verder kijken, heb toen een mini-tank bestuurd op afstand, meegelopen aan patrouille (dat was niet zo bijzonder) en in de klimtoren geklommen. Ik kwam de buren weer tegen, hebben we samen koffie gedronken en rondgelopen/gekeken. Ik zou meedoen aan een rugzak race maar toen gig het net plensen, daarom was de stormbaan ook al gesloten  :Frown:  Toen we alles gezien hadden heb ik mijn ex nog doei gezegd en zijn we naar huis gegaan. Ze wouden niks aannemen voor het feit dat k meereed want ze zouden toch geen, erg lief vond ik dat! Thuisgekomen was ik erg moe, ik had ook nog wat spierpijn. Mijn broertje was achter de pc, mijn paps was tv aan het kijken maar ging vroeg op bed, dus heb ik tv gekeken en ben ik ook naar bed gegaan. Ik heb erg slecht geslapen. Maandag Heavy eruit gelaten, wat dingetjes opgeruimd, afwasmachine ingeruimd aangezet en uitgeruimd en de keuken opgeruimd. Wasmachine was nog niet vol en mijn broertje moest nog douchen maar dat duurde zo lang dat ik weg moest. Ik ging naar Ruben, hebben we samen boodschappen gedaan, samen gekaasfondued, gepraat en anime serie verder gekeken. Dinsdag was Ruben jarig, maar hij moest naar school, dus samen ontbeten en gedoucht. Ik had alweer niet echt goed en lang geslapen. Samen de bus genomen, want ik zou zwemmen met mijn beste vriendin. Daar nog samen wat gedronken en toen ging Ruben echt naar school en zijn mijn beste vriendin en ik naar Assen gegaan. Heerlijk 1km gezwommen, lekker bijgekletst, de sauna en het stoombad in geweest en toen zouden we met de bus naar CS Assen, maar die ging niet ivm Avond4Daagse. Wij naar een andere bushalte lopen, zagen we net een bus rijden, bleek dat degene te zijn die we moesten hebben maar die ging maar 1x per uur. Nou wij wandelend naar Assen CS, daar aangekomen reed net de trein naar Groningen weg en moesten we een half uur wachten. We wouden wat eten kopen op het station maar alles was dicht om 20:00  :Confused:  Gewacht op de trein, gelijk naar haar huis gegaan want een andere vriendin zou ook komen en als we nog boodschappen zouden doen zou dat lang duren en we hadden wel zin in eten en waren moe, 2 afbakbroodjes met kaas gegeten en aardappelpuree met spinazie a la crème en een eitje want dat had ze nog in huis. Gezellig gekletst, muziekje geluisterd, spelletje gedaan en toen ging ik naar Ruben's huis. Ruben had onverwacht visite gehad op zijn verjaardag, leuke cadeaus gekregen en het gezellig gehad. Ik voelde me moe en was chaotisch in mijn hoofd en Ruben voelde zich ook moe dus zijn we op bed gegaan. Ik kon mijn draai niet vinden, geen enkele houding lag lekker en alles deed me zeer. Ruben lag wel lekker naast mij te slapen. Vanochtend moest hij vroeg op voor school en ik had gezegd dat ik wel met hem zou opstaan en evt wou fitnessen, maar ik had zo'n pijn dat ik niks kon. Ruben wou wel thuis blijven voor mij, maar ik vond dat hij naar school moest. Op een gegeven moment viel ik toch in slaap, werd wakker van een smsje, een vriendin wou wel langskomen, dus zocht ik al mijn moed bij elkaar om te gaan douchen en richting huis te gaan. Bijna thuis nog gekletst met de buurvrouw die zich af vroeg of en hoe laat er vandaag bodypumpin was maar dat wist ik niet. Thuisgekomen was het een dikke teringbende. Ik heb gauw even blikjes/flesjes/zakjes/papiertjes in de prullenbak gedaan en de afwasmachine ingeruimd en toen kwam een vriendin langs. Ik heb snel even een wasmachine aangezet en Heavy eruit gelaten. Gezellig met die vriendin gekletst en morgen gaan we naar het bos wandelen en picknicken. Ik heb haar op de trein gezet en mijn fiets opgehaald. Thuisgekomen zei mijn broertje dat hij zou stofzuigen omdat dat moest van papa, dus zei ik dat hij dan wel een doekje over de tafels, stoelen en bank moest halen, dus ging hij aan de gang en heb ik was van zolder opgeruimd en was opgehangen. Beneden gekomen met een lading nieuwe was dat in de wasmachine gedaan en die aangezet. Mijn broertje had de tafels schoongemaakt en de woonkamer gestofzogen en vond dat hij klaar was  :Confused:  Ik zei dat de hal, wc en keuken ook nog moesten... maar toen sloegen de stoppen door. Dus de wasmachine maar uitgezet want anders kreeg ik de elektriciteit niet aan de praat. Broertje ging de wc en hal stofzuigen en ondertussen maakte ik de keuken schoon en ruimde ik dingen op. Broertje was de keuken aan het stofzuigen en kwam papa thuis. Heavy ging weer in zijn kooi, we aten vis en paps en broertje gingen trainen en ik heb de 2e wasmachine opgehangen. Pff nu heb ik echt helemaal pijn, maarja ik ga nu verder ook niks meer doen! Morgen is er weer een dag  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Naar omstandigheden goed. Even wat tijd voor mezelf gevonden kop leeg gemaakt. Morgen naar het ziekenhuis voor mijn knietje. Hopelijk goed nieuws daar ben ik wel aan toe.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je tijd voor jezelf had om je kop leeg te maken (of dat te proberen)!Ik hoop voor je dat ze morgen goed nieuws voor je hebben in het ziekenhuis! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ga morgen weer voor het eerst fitnessen sinds mn examentijd  :Big Grin:  Wordt dr al helemaal happy van nu! Mn laatste examen Scheikunde is niet zo best gegaan, vond het errrg moeilijk, en een gozer naast me liep constant op die *piep*stoel te piepen/kraken/kutten etc, dus mn concentratie was vér te zoeken... Denk helaas wel dat het zoiezo een herexamen gaat worden  :Frown:  Maar goed kom ik wel overheen, hoop daarna iig wel geslaagd te zijn, zou voor mij wel een mooie prestatie zijn na zo'n rotjaar!

Verder gezellig weekend gehad hoor  :Smile:  Gisteravond weer ns meegeweest naar de schietvereniging, was erg gezellig, uur of 1 waren we terug, meteen bij m blijven slapen (hehe heb m dit keer vannacht echt wel n paar keer een douw gegeven zodat ie op zn zij ging liggen).

Jij zo te lezen weer errrg druk gehad! Leuke dingen, maar ook minder leuke dingen helaas  :Frown: 

@ Ronald,

Hoop met je mee op een meevallertje wbt je knie!

Verder voel ik me eigenlijk wel weer goed, geen overdreven last meer van mn buik/misselijkheid (misschien toch stress geweest? Who know's  :Wink: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Kan me goed voorstellen dat je je verheugd op fitness!
He balen dat je examen niet zo goed ging en dat je zo'n irri gozer naast je had  :Frown: 
Ik hoop ook dat je een her mag doen en dan alsnog slaagt!
Fijn dat je een gezellig weekend hebt gehad en dat het leuk was op de schietclub!  :Smile: 
Ja ik heb het erg druk gehad en dan thuiskomen in complete bende, discussies voeren met een broertje die niet snapt dat ik niet alles alleen kan doen en dat hij best een was kan draaien als ik er niet ben ofzo en een paps die thuiskomt en op de vraag na of ik ook gebakken vis zonder kruiden wou me de hele avond dood heeft genegeerd  :Confused:  Ben blij dat er wel leuke dingen tussen zaten, maar wordt zo moe van steeds alles te moeten doen en van de pijn die momenteel niet dragelijk is  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

Super!!!!

Net terug uit het ziekenhuis en mag weer auto rijden!. Op naar de Masters zondag! Ik kon het er niet bij hebben om dat ook al te moeten missen.
Verder mag ik rustig aan beginne met belasten en proberen weer voor halve dagen aan het werk te gaan (maar dat deed ik stikem al.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa! Nu maar hopen dat het straks een beetje rustig is bij fitness  :Smile:  En mag zoiezo wel herexamen doen, weet alleen nog niet welke, moet even afwachten op welke van de 3 vakken ik t hoogst gescoord heb..
Tis wel vervelend als je zo behandeld wordt door je paps/broertje, ze kunnen idd zelf ook wel even de was aanzetten, of voor een keertje de afwas, nja of gewoon hun troep in de prullenbak gooien bijvoorbeeld! Sterkte met de pijn! Hopelijk gaat t snel weer beter!

@ Ronald,

Dus toch goed nieuws! Veel plezier bij Masters!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fantastisch nieuws dat je weer mag autorijden!  :Big Grin:  Heel veel plezier bij Masters zondag, geniet er lekker van! 

@ Syl,
En was het leuk en rustig op fitnes?
Ja ach heb vandaag alweer een regeldag erop zitten waar niks voor mijzelf tussen zat  :Confused:  Pijn is iets minder gelukkig  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... net een alarm/plan centrale  :Frown: 
Gister met een vriendin lekker in het noorderplantsoen (park in Groningen) gezeten, bijkletsen , gepicknickt en lekker gezonnebaad, nog even gewinkeld en toen zijn we naar huis gegaan. Zaten bij 'mijn broertje' en zijn vriendin in de trein terug was ook leuk. 's Avonds niet veel gedaan.
Vandaag de 2 wassen van gister opgevouwen en opgeruimd, papa's kleren uitgezocht welke weg moeten enzo, toen belde een mevrouw van CogMed dat mijn broertje nog steeds geen kopie van ID en Zorgpas had ingeleverd en dat ze dat nodig hebben voor vergoeding en dat hij niet gereageerd had op de vraag waar hij de cd-rom training wou gaan doen. Uitgelegd dat thuis niet werkt omdat we geen Windows hebben, dat papa voorgesteld had een laptop voor dit soort dingen aan te schaffen maar dat mijn broertje dat niet wil omdat hij tuis er toch niet mee bezig wil, dat 'mijn broertje" had angegeven dat het bij hem thuis wel kon, maar dat mijn broertje op school wou overleggen of hij het daar mag doen en dat hij tegen ons had gezegd dat hij er tot een jar overm ag doen wat volgens die vrouw dus weer niet de bedoeling is. Afgesproken dat ik maandag met mijn broertje naar school ga om dat te regelen en dat ik dan zowel die vrouw als mijn broertjes psychologe mail over gang van zaken. Papa gebeld, die was gefrustreerd want druk op het werk en motor die hij eergister nog zou kopen werd ineens niet meer verkocht en omdat mijn broertje dus niet zijn afsprken nakomt en papa zelf moest vandaag naar de bank maar dat lukt dus niet dus of ik dat wel even wou afzeggen of verplaatsen. Bank gebeld om afspraak te verzetten, papa gebeld dat het verzet was en wanneer nieuwe afspraak is. Vriendin waar ik gister mee weg was zou ik vandaag mee in t bos wandelen, die had ik afgebeld omdat ik dus al die dingen moest doen, ze was teleurgesteld want ze is net begonnen met AD voor depressie en om die reden ook ontslagen dus die zit even in zwaar weer. Nu wacht ik op mijn broertje die van bed af moet komen, hij wil niet wakker worden en ik moet toch echt die dingen inscannen. Ik moet nog douchen en mijn ex (van t leger/samenwonen) bellen omdat ik vanmiddag/vanavond bij hem zou zijn maar geen idee heb hoelaat... Pfff wat een dag ook weer... zit binnen van alles te regelen terwijl het zo mooi weer is, achja zo maar weer genieten van de zon!

----------


## Agnes574

Wat een drukte lees ik hier ....

Hier is het heerlijk rustig en ik voel me dan ook prima!!
Vanmiddag een beetje zonnen en vanavond hoop ik een stuk te gaan fietsen!

Sterkte meiden en geniet van het zonnetje ... volgende week komt er weer regen  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

> Super!!!!
> 
> Net terug uit het ziekenhuis en mag weer auto rijden!. Op naar de Masters zondag! Ik kon het er niet bij hebben om dat ook al te moeten missen.
> Verder mag ik rustig aan beginne met belasten en proberen weer voor halve dagen aan het werk te gaan (maar dat deed ik stikem al.


Ben blij voor je Ronald!!!
Thuis ook al beterschap?
Geniet van de Masters en van je weekeind!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me.. Heerlijk! De hele middag volop kunnen genieten van het zonnetje, lekker gefietst, héérlijk!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me ook prima!!

Beetje zonnen en daarna BBQ !  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Hier precies hetzelfde!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ook prima  :Wink: , ik hoop jij ook Syll?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Jawel hoor! Gaat prima :Big Grin:  Helaas is het weer vandaag niet zo.. Mis het zonnetje nu al!  :Frown:  Vieze regen nu weer..

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me.. Niet zo best, al 2 dagen last van keelpijn, daardoor vannacht amper geslapen en vandaag de hele tijd hoofdpijn en gewoon een ziekig/koortsig gevoel. Bah laat t maar snel weer overgaan!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes en Syl,
Zo te lezen hebben jullie genoten van de zon  :Wink:  Al bij gebruind? Wel lekker hoor BBQ-en!  :Big Grin: 

@ Syl,
He balen dat je je zo min voelt  :Frown:  Hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter!
Ik vind het ook stom dat de zon alweer weggejaagd is door de regen, maarja plantjes ed hebben dat wel nodig...

Vandaag voel ik me... alsof ik in een roesje zit  :Wink: 
Vrijdag uiteindelijk maar naar de stad gegaan om met Ruben te praten, bij hem geslapen. Zaterdag zijn we eerst met zijn paps en stiefmams naar Tuinland geweest, want Ruben mocht een plant(je) of bloem(etje) en pot uitzoeken voor zijn verjaardag, ik had iets anders uitgekozen als ik hem was, maar smaken verschillen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Daarna hebben we met zijn 4en pizza gegeten en hebben zn ouders mij bij Gideon afgezet. Daar gezellig gewerkt, was alleen rommelig want de gastenlijst klopte niet en de briefjes van 5 euro waren te kort dus moest of ik of een gast waar ik mee samenwerkte steeds bij de muntjes verkoop wisselen, daarna met mijn werkpartner nog even over het terrein gelopen nadat we vrij waren, alleen waren er toen alleen nog dj's dus gezellig nagepraat en drankjes gedronken en toen ben ik maar naar de stad gelopen om Rubens fiets op te halen en naar zijn huis gegaan. Het was laat geworden  :Embarrassment:  Zondag kon ik maar niet wakker worden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Snel gedoucht en ontbeten zodat ik op tijd bij Gideon zou zijn voor te werken. Was gezellig, stond met een andere gast dan zaterdag te werken en ditmaal geen probleem met gastenlijst of wisselgeld en na mijn shift heerlijk kaasfondue gehad bij een veganistisch standje (zo veel beter dan patatjes!) en nog Vive La Fete gezien en daarna Korsakoff wat allebei erg leuk was en super sfeer! Ik zou lopend naar het station (3,5 km ofzo) maar kreeg een lift van een gast op de fiets dus had ik net de laatste bus naar Rubens huis gehaald. Naar mijn huis reden geen bussen of treinen meer... Hele weekend druk geweest, veel gelopen en op mijn benen gestaan dus vandaag had ik even rustdag  :Wink: 
Het beeldscherm van mijn telefoon was wel stuk gegaan gister, maar ik kreeg vandaag van Ruben een nieuwe  :Big Grin: 
Hopelijk morgen even fitnessen...

----------


## Onassa

Zo Luus, druk weekendje, maar zeer geslaagd zo te lezen.

Vandaag voel ik me com ci, com ca......hang er steeds een beetje tussen in.
merk dat ik idd nog niet "genezen" ben van de laatste heftige depressie.
in 1 dag tijd kan mijn gevoel zo plots veranderen.
En door de cipramil word ik wel weer iedere ochtend misselijk wakker.
Moet dan echt tramadol druppels en een xanax nemen, even rustig aan doen en dan kom ik er wel weer.
Maar tegen zessen zak ik weer wat in, dan maar weer wat druppels.
Even heb ik gedacht toen ik weer op de cipramil over ging dat ik er helemaal doorheen was, maar de psych had toch gelijk.....een depressie in de vorm zoals de laatste bij mij was, duurt 3 tot 6 maanden voordat je daar weer helemaal doorheen bent.
Dus maar genieten van de momenten op een dag dat het wel goed gaat.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
He vervelend dat je je steeds zo misselijk voelt en dat het toch niet helemaal lekker gaat  :Frown:  Ja herstel van ziekte of depressie heeft altijd veel tijd en geduld nodig... Wel goed van je dat je geniet (of dat probeert te doen) van de momenten op de dag die wel goed gaan! Ga je nog steeds 's avonds wandelen of is dat momenteel te zwaar?

Ja ik heb een druk weekend gehad en Gideon was zeer zeker geslaagd, maar tussen mij en Ruben gaat het even wat minder, maar dat komt hoop ik wel weer goed...

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me ook een beetje 'comme ci,comme ca' ... 

Syll,Luuss en Onassa; hopelijk voelen jullie je snel beter!!!

Ik voel aan mijn lichaam dat ik teveel heb gedaan; beweging,veel doen etc is allemaal leuk, maar de CVS is er ook nog ... die laat zich nu horen ...
Ach ja, genieten van iedere dag en alle leuke/mooie momenten idd... hoe maakt niet uit!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Beterschap!!

@ Luuss,

Ah, het gaat binnenkort vast wel weer goed tussen jullie! Haha kijk maar naar de 'meningsverschillen' die ik afentoe heb :P

@ Ag,

Jij ook sterkte! 

Voel me vandaag iig alweer een stukje beter dan gister!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja k*t dat je een terugslag krijgt als je veel gedaan hebt  :Frown:  Is ook moeilijk een goede balans te vinden tussen wat je wil/moet doen en die rust... Hopelijk voel je je ook snel beter!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je je alweer een stukje beter voelt!

Vandaag voel ik mij...niet zo geweldig...  :Frown:   :Frown:  
Vanmiddag samen met een vriend even langs de zee gelopen om uit te waaien, helaas regende het, op de terugweg leuk rondje landweggetjes gedaan en eenmaal op de snelweg stonden we in de brandende zon in de file  :Confused: , dus leuk Belle Perez opgezet en daarop 'gedanst' mensjes keken raar ^^

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha wat een actie! Zou ik ook zo doen joh midden op de snelweg, geniaal!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja idd leuke actie  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij...ronduit slecht!
Het is sinds gisterochtend uit tussen Ruben en mij. Het voelt alsof hij mij en zichzelf de hele tijd heeft belazerd, voorgelogen en bedrogen!  :Mad:   :Frown:  Waarom in godsnaam heb ik niet geluisterd naar mijn intuïtie en naar mijn beste vriendin toen zij voordat ik met Ruben kreeg tegen mij zei dat Ruben absoluut nog niet over zijn ex heen was??? Owja omdat Ruben tegen mij zei dat we er absoluut naast zaten, dat hij over zijn ex heen was en dat hij alleen en compleet van mij hield en voor mij ging en ik hem daarin wou geloven en vertrouwen met alle liefde omdat ik verliefd op hem was en ben... nou zat hij er flink naast zeg! Hij kwam er van het weekend achter dat hij toch gevoelens voor zijn ex had en zei dat hij wou uitvogelen wat hij voor wie voelt en dat hij vrienden met mij wil blijven...Weet niet of ik vrienden met Ruben kan/wil blijven zoals hij wil, weet niet of ik die dingen nog samen met hem kan doen die we hebben afgesproken... heb zo'n rare nasmaak en kan door alle gevoelens niet meer helder denken...
Ik voel me misselijk, mijn eten prop ik er met de grootste moeite in, maar komt er sneller uit dan de bedoeling is en ik heb niet geslapen vannacht... 
Ik wil niet meer dat mijn hart steeds gebroken wordt en mijn vertrouwen steeds beschadigd...  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Ach lieverd ...

Zulke dingen doen véél pijn en beschadigen je (zelf)vertrouwen...
Kop op meid; blijkbaar is hij jou helemaal niet waard!!

Sterkte Luuss, dikke sterkte knuff van mij
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me lekker ontspannen,is hier supper eten is heel lekker,en is hier heel prachtig qua natuur.Dikke kus uit Corfu xxx :Embarrassment:

----------


## Onassa

Ach Luus toch...wat een verdriet!!!
Ja...ken het gevoel van een gebroken hart, het niet snappen, je maar afvragen waarom....
Je zult hierdoor heen moeten meid, daar kan niemand je bij helpen hooguit je een luisterend ook of lezende ogen te bieden.
Ik denk aan je meid!

Do!!
Wat leuk een berichtje uit Corfu!
Jij hebt het daar beter dan wij hier zeg.

Ik voel me vandaag niet lekker.
Ongesteldheid gaat door zetten en toen ik vanmorgen weg ging was im de tramadol vergeten in te nemen....nou nou...weet nu dat dat niet tussen mijn oren zit want jee,...wat werd ik beroerd.
Paard wat mee moest wilde de trailer niet in, van alles geprobeert, zelfs die van mij erin gezet, maar nee hoor.
Dus na veel vijven en zessen paard weer de wei in de trailer maar weer afgekoppelt.
Deed ook allemaal geen goed wat mijnj stemming betreft.
Duik zo lekker een poosje mijn bed in, stemmen kan nog tot vanavond.

----------


## Sylvia93

Jeetje Luuss, wat ontzettend K*T!!

Kan me er best wat bij voorstellen dat het je vertrouwen schaadt... En ben het met Ag eens hoor, dan issie je gewoon niet waard!
Vanaf nu dus weer gewoon je intuïtie volgen! En als jij het niet ziet zitten om de afgesproken dingen nog met hem te gaan doen, moet je dat ook niet doen hoor! En als je een luisterend oor nodig hebt, je weet me te vinden he!
Wens je iig heel veel sterkte!

Dikke zoen!

----------


## Agnes574

Leuk hé, dat berichtje van Do uit Corfu!!

Onassa, jammer dat je paard niet mee wilde werken!
Sterkte met de doorkomende ongesteldheid!!

Ik voel me redelijk vandaag ... niet echt goed en niet echt slecht...
Beetje het gevoel 'oververmoeid' te zijn...

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik zal ook maar eens een antwoord geven (ik kom hier niet zo vaak maar maakt toch niet zoveel uit?) 

Vandaag voel ik me echt heeel k** (sorry voor het taalgebruik) ik weet eigenlijk niet eens waardoor het komt... ja door me pijn. Ik weet niet heb wel vaker van die momenten.. Ook al ben ik best wel jong(15)


Sorry hoor ik moest het ff kwijt,

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Geeft niet hoor! Je mag je hier zo afentoe wel even helemaal afreageren, als je helemaal los wilt gaan kun je dat ook doen in het afreageerhoekje. Maar zoals je ziet doen wij dat allemaal wel eens  :Wink: 

Verder voel ik me vandaag wel redelijk, last van mn buik, menstruatie is er éindelijk, vriendlief heeft zichzelf helemaal voor niets gek gemaakt omdat het zolang duurde. Maar ach een paar daagjes, is het weer over en dan kan ik er weer een aantal maandjes tegenaan!

----------


## Onassa

Hier dus ook de menstuatie buikpijn.
Maar wel gereden vanmiddag, lekker wezen springen met Drop.
Een keer lag ik er door een stuurfoutje bijna af  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Diane,

Ah heerlijk om níet de enige te zijn! Kunnen we elkaars leed delen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

Ja he Syl???? :Wink: 

Maar vandaag voel ik me weer een stuk beter en ga naar Outdoor Gelderland.
vanavond naar Edward Gal kijken met zijn superpaard Tortillas waar hij zijn ttel Nk moet verdedigen.
Dat gaat hem ook zeker lukken, geen twijfel mogelijk of er moet echt iets flink mis gaan.
Ik heb er zin in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fijn weekend allemaal,
Liefs, Diane

----------


## Ilonaa

Eigenlijk hetzelfde als gisteren :Frown:  Heb echt keipijn. :Confused:  Heb de dokter gisteren een mail gestuurd, vind ik wel weer goed vanmezelf omdat ik niet gauw wat zeg als er iets  :Wink: .

Pff gelukkig ben ik niet ongesteld moet er niet aan denken haha, pas aan het eind van de maand weer (ook zo lekkere datum he :Embarrassment: )

Nog veel plezier Diane!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Gelukkig! En veel plezier, in tegenstelling tot jou heb ik er wel weer veel last van, vooral van buikpijn :Frown:  Ach nog een paar daagjes hehe!

@ Ilonaa,

Haha ongesteld zijn is een ramp idd, maarr ik slik altijd de pil door en stop 1x in de zoveel tijd, dus als deze menstruatie over is ben ik er weer ruim een half jaar vanaf! Heb echt respect voor de vrouwen die iedere maand tegen die pijn kunnen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk voel je je niet meer zo 'oververmoeid'!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je zo geniet van het eten, de natuur en natuurlijk je ventje!  :Big Grin:  Hoop dat jullie het verder ook goed blijven hebben en dat jullie veel mooie herinneringen maken!

@ Diane,
He balen dat je woensdag zo'n minne dag hebt gehad  :Frown: 
Leuk dat je met Drop bent wezen springen! Gelukkig viel je er niet af  :Smile: 
Hoe was het bij Outdoor Gelderland? 

@ Syl,
Nou fijn dat je ongesteldheid er is, hoeft je vriend zich in elk geval geen zorgen te maken  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ilona,
Nee hoor maakt niet uit of je hier vaak komt of niet, je mag overal posten waar je wat wil posten  :Wink: 
Vervelen dat je je zo k*** voelt! Wel goed dat je je dokter een mail gestuurd hebt! Mag ik vragen wat voor pijn je hebt? Heel veel sterkte! 

Vandaag voel ik mij... wel goed  :Smile: 
Lieve dames, bedankt voor jullie medeleven! 
Ik heb de afgelopen dagen veel met Ruben gepraat over een heleboel dingen en we moeten zeker ook nog veel meer praten, maar het komt wel goed zoals het er nu naar uit ziet...
Gister met mijn paps wezen bodypumpen. Hij hield het voor de helft vol, hij was vrijdag ook wezen fitnessen en bodypumpen viel hem zwaarder dan verwacht. Ik ben toen samen verder gegaan met Marjan. Daarna cadeautje gekocht voor een vriendin, daarna heeft mn paps mij naar Leeuwarden gebracht en heb ik een leuke middag/avond gehad!
Vanochtend weer vroeg op, want papa en ik gingen naar de braderie/rommelmarkt in Annen, daar hadden we super weer bij, mijn oom en tante nog gezien en veel leuke dingetjes gekocht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus, ja natuurlijk mag je dat vragen! Ik heb heel erg last van mijn knie en sinds vorige week erge last van me pols, heel veel kramp in de pols,en een knak als ik hem draai(ook nog eens pijnlijk) En me knie die slaat op slot... tja de fysio zei je hebt hypermobiele knieen en toen werd ik naar huis gestuurd met : bel me maar terug als je steunzooltjes heb...(inmiddels nog niet gedaan moest al 27 maart van de dokter voor voet die minder pijn doen.) .
Nou dat is dus waar ik last van heb..
En leuk dat je leuke dingetjes heb gekocht , haha hou ik ook wel van van dat snuffelen! 


& Vandaag voel ik me eeen klein beetje beter, maar niet echt veel beter, de dokter heeft nog geen mail teruggestuurd..


Liefs,,

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Wat fijn dat jullie samen hebben kunnen praten! En er hopelijk ook uit gaan komen! Doet je zeker wel goed he?? :Big Grin: 
Vandaag voelde ik me toch iets minder, veel last van buikpijn, maar goed nog een paar daagjes :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilona,
Vervelend dat je last van je knie, voet en pols hebt en met zo'n antwoord van de fysio kom je ook niet veel verder  :Frown:  Heb je al wel steunzolen dan? Ik denk ook niet dat de huisarts nu gaat reageren aangezien hij/zij vrij is en dat morgen waarschijnlijk voor het eerst bekijkt  :Confused:  Hopelijk krijg je dan wel zo snel mogelijk antwoord! Heel veel sterkte!
Ja snuffelen is leuk om te doen  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Ja zeker fijn dat we gepraat hebben  :Smile:  
Ja rot is dat ook altijd die stomme ongesteldheid  :Mad:  Zit er nu ook zelf alweer mee  :Frown:  Hopelijk gaat het snel over zodat we weer lekker kunnen doen wat we willen!  :Wink: 

Pff voel me vandaag eigenlijk steeds minder...
Paps is naar een bandje kijken in de stad, broertje is weg, Heavy zit op mijn schouder en draai muziek die ik leuk vind, maar heb inmiddels was opgeruimd/gedraaid/opgehangen, afwasmachine grotendeels ingeruimd want de keuken was een bende, k wou een eitje bakken net, maar tilde de koekenpan op en in de pan eronder zaten beschimmelde aardappels  :Confused:  Nouja dat maar weggegooid en pan staat nu in de week samen met andere ranzige/aangekoekte pannen en dan mag het leuk door de afwasmachine...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe/en een beetje last van mijn rug van de vlucht,maar wel zeer voldaan,ben net terug van Corfu vandaar.Vliegen op zich is zo vermoeiend,maar is eigenlijk zeer goed meegevallen.
Had heel veel angst toen ik er heen vloog,maar terug komen viel best mee.
Enige waar ik nu tegen op zie is die was,dat is altijd zo'n hele hoop,ach dat moet je er dan maar bij nemen.

Voor de rest viel het ginder heel goed mee,heb er enorm van genoten :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
Was er alle dagen ongeveer 29 graden,meer dan genoeg.We hebben ginder een auto gehuurd en zo het eiland verkend.Was er prachtig,vooral het paleis van Sissi dat was helemaal bovenaan op het topje van de berg.Zo had je een enorm overzicht van heel Corfu(een rust voor te zien :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

De boottocht was ook zalig,we zijn toens naar Paxos en Antipaxos geweest.Waar we dan in de grotten zijn gevaren,zal later de foto's wel laten zien.
En de Grieken waren super vriendelijk,was echt een heel mooi huwelijksreis om nooit te vergeten :Smile: 
We hebben er wel meer geld op gedaan dan voorzien,dat is minder :Confused: ach we hebben het toch gehad.Dit kunnen ze ook al niet meer afpakken(hi hi)

Luuss,Syl,Sterkte hoop dat jullie je vlug beter voelen.

Veel liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat de vakantie zo leuk was, jullie goed weer hadden en leuke dingen hebben gezien en gedaan! Ja zo'n boottocht is echt leuk! Vertelden ze er ook gekke verhalen bij? Wij hebben dat ook gedaan en die gids was druk aan het vertellen dat die ene rots een olifant was geweest en allemaal van die maffe verhalen  :Wink: 
Ja geld wordt vaak sneller uitgegeven dan gepland op vakantie, maar niemand kan jullie dat meer afnemen!
De was hoeft in elk geval niet in 1x, belangrijkste eerst, de rest komt later wel, neem eerst je tijd om even bij te komen van de reis!
Hopelijk slaapt je eigen bedje vannacht lekker en voel je je morgen minder moe/pijnlijk!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja vervelend he! Jij ookal  :Frown:  Vind het zo stikvervelend omdat ik mn vriend nu echt vaak dagelijks zie en hij héél snel aan me begint te frummelen, en dan baal ik zo omdat ik geen kant op kan  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Do

Wat fijn om te lezen dat je het zo naar je zin hebt gehad! Had je nog helemaal niet terugverwacht! Rust lekker uit!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Mjah dacht ik er vanaf te zijn, begon het deze week vrolijk weer, zal wel komen omdat mijn lichaam niet snapt dat ik aan de pil ben sinds ik dat ehm 9 maand ofzo niet ben geweest...
Haha houdt je vriend van de rode zee bevaren of vind hij het gewoon leuk jou te pesten?

----------


## Onassa

DO!!!!!!!!
Je bent er weer....jeetje, dat is snel gegaan he????
Mooi dat jullie zo'n prachtige huwelijks reis hebben gehad en 29 graden is op een eiland wel lekker lijkt me, beter dan in Nederland waar het meteen zo benauwd word.
En tuurlijk verwacht ik wel snel wat foto's hoor  :Wink: 
Nu even rustig aan om je rug weer wat te stabiliseren, die was loopt niet weg  :Wink: 
Blij dat je weer veilig en wel terug bent meid!

Ik voel me vandaag nog steeds enorm trots, waarom vraag je je af....
Onassa heeft namelijk voor het eerst weer sinds 4 jaar een echte bosrit gemaakt, we zijn van Laag Soeren naar Rheden gereden en het ging super! 
Ze wilde maar wat graag de trailer in, en toen ze in het bos eruit kwam werd ze helemaal hyper.
Stalgenootje van me die On al lang kent heeft haar gereden en ik met Drop mee.
Mensen....dit had ik nooit meer kunnen en durven dromen.
Had haar al echt op vervroegd pensioen als weide paard.
En zelfs na de rit had ze geen last van haar rug.
wat ben ik blij dat ik haar die jaren rust en de ostheopatische behandelingen heb gegund.
Ik kan in woorde niet uitdrukken hoe gelukkig ik hiermee ben.....
Voor wei een fimpje wil zien,
http://onassa.hyves.nl/album/1891333..._Profile_Photo
Dit is toch super????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## smoothy

het gaat echt niet al te best ben nu 4 weken opgenomen in een mentel inrichting
moest afkikken van de efexor dat duur de een stuk langer 
bleek dat mijn bloedspiegel heel er hoog is en zogoed als een medicijn vergiftiging had na de twee de prik was het er nog niet uit en dat deden ze twee weken later .
en nu ben ik andere medicijnen aan het opbouwen maar lukt ook nog niet 
echt slecht
onder tussen kreeg ik ook nog last van psygose ging dingen horen en zin en daar kreeg ik ook weer medicijnen tegen gelukkig dat is een stuk minder geworden maar nog niet weg .
maar ondertussen zou ik maar twee weken blijven en ga nu de 5 de week in .
ook ben ik me zelf
f gaan snijden en open krabben en denk steeds aan er een eind aan te maken.
soms heb je geen hoop meer 
en dan die panietaanvallen en rusteloos heid die bijna 24 uur in me zit
op zondag ga ik nog wel eens naar huis maar dat gaat ook niet op en top 
ik hoop dat het nog goed komt anders maak ik er een end aan
verder voel ik me grof gezegt KUT

----------


## dotito

Lieve lieve Smoothy,

Wat erg te lezen dat het zo slecht met je gaat.Hoop echt van harte dat het vlug beter gaat voelen.En wat betreft de zelfmutulatie,dat mag je je eigen niet aan doen meid.Weet goed ergens als een mens het niet meer ziet zitten dat hij dan rare gedachten heeft,maar heeft gewoon geen zin om zoiets te doen.
Wens je echt het allerbeste toe,en hopelijk gaat het snel weer beter met je.

Sterkte,en veel liefs Do

En NOOIT de moed opgeven!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed heb goed geslapen,heb niet teveel pijn hoop alleen dat zo blijft.In u eigen bedje slapen is toch een zaligheid he!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ach lieve Smoothy,

het zit je écht niet mee momenteel hé...
ik hoop dat je toch volhoudt en je snel wat beter voelt en weer een toekomst ziet!

----------


## Agnes574

@Do, wat leuk dat je weer terug bent !!
Laat die was nog maar even liggen en rust eerst goed uit!!

@Onassa,
Wat een heerlijk gevoel moet dat zijn; je paard zo heerlijk zien genieten, terwijl je dacht dat hij/zij dat niet meer zou kunnen! Je bent met recht trots op jezelf!!

@Luuss,
Goed nieuws om te horen dat jij en Ruben zoveel goede gesprekken hebben, hopelijk komt het allemaal goed!!

Ik voel me vandaag wel ok;
Gisteren een verplicht familiebezoek moeten 'ondergaan', maar daarna nog heerlijk een uur met de wfks gewandeld en s'avonds lekker rustig tv gekeken  :Wink: .
Het oververmoeide gevoel is er helaas nog steeds, maar ik ben te koppig om er aan toe te geven!!
Vanavond naar de trimschool (pfff...laatste les voor het examen gelukkig) en vanmiddag gras maaien.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Diane,
Wat fantastisch om te horen dat Onassa en Droppie beide zoveel zin hadden in zo'n lange buitenrit en dat alles goed verlopen is!
Als je een dier zoveel liefde, aandacht en zorg geeft dan is het geweldig als ze ineens meer blijken te kunnen dan je denkt!  :Big Grin: 
Leuk ook dat je dat filmpje met ons deelt!

@ Lieve Smoothy,
Wat vervelend te lezen dat het niet goed met je gaat en dat het zo tegen zit allemaal  :Frown:  
Ik kan me indenken dat je het allemaal op wil geven en dat het allemaal zinloos voor je lijkt, maar ik hoop dat je de kracht vind om niet op te geven!
Je bent heel wat waard!!! Ik hoop echt voor je dat het goed komt! Heel veel sterkte, succes, positiviteit, moed en doorzettingsvermogen gewenst!!!

@ Lieve Do,
Fijn dat je redelijk goed geslapen hebt en dat je pijn minder is! Ik hoop dat dat zo blijft!

@ Lieve Agnes,
Te vroeg gejuicht, want het was gister/vannacht weer raak hoor  :Confused: 
Fijn dat je je verplichte familiebezoek hebt gehad en daarna lekker met je woefkes kon wandelen om even je gedachten te verzetten!
Ja stom he als je je steeds zo moe voelt en je graag wil dat het anders is!
Succes met gras maaien en naar de trimschool gaan!

Vandaag voel ik mij... compleet niet uitgerust!
Mijn hele lichaam doet pijn (spierpijn, ongesteldheid, chronische pijn, spanning) en mijn geest en lichaam voelen zich doodop! Heb vannacht ook geen oog dicht gedaan na een moeilijk gesprek met Ruben gisteravond/vannacht en die wil nu geen ruzie meer maar ik kan niet zomaar ineens om switchen naar leuk, lief en aardig! Ik heb Heavy eruit gelaten, de afwasmachine aangezet nadat ik alles wat op het fornuis stond nog maar even omspoelde, zijn nog wat pannen die ik maar met de hand moet doen zo meteen, moet nog even douchen en dan nog een was draaien en was opruimen. Verder nog rekening betalen, dingen overleggen met mijn paps en hopelijk vind ik ergens vandaag nog rust, want anders wordt het morgen met mijn moeder helemaal niks...

----------


## Onassa

Smoothy.....nog maar kort geleden zat ik net als jij nu.
Mijn psych wilde me tot 2 maal toe laten opnemen om me ambulant de overgang naar de andere medicatie te laten doen.
Eigenlijk lukte het me thuis helemaal niet en dacht net zoals jij nu denkt.
Alles was zwart....geen sprankje licht meer te zien , in geen velden of wegen en dacht echt dat ik hier nooit meer doorheen zou komen....dat was echt mijn pure gedachte TOEN!
Niemand kon ik ook geloven als ze zeiden...."kom op meid...de zon komt weer terug", ik vond het zo'n dood doener!
Maar.........ik moet toch al die mensen gelijk geven.....ik BEN weer terug!
Nog niet 100%, heb ecth mijn mindere dagen en mijn valkuilen nog wel, maar ik leef weer.
Ik wandel weer, rijd weer paard...dacht toen echt dat ik dat nooit meer ooit nog zou willen/kunnen.
Ik hoop met mijn post jou een klein voorbeeldje te kunnen geven ..... en nu ben ik een van die dood doeners die tegen jou zegt, meid....zet door, bijt je erin vast.....echt, het gaat stoppen, het gaat beter worden, je komt hier doorheen!!!!!
I know it cause i've been there!
Ik wil je een enorme stevige knuffel geven en een beetje kracht vanuit mijn knokken naar jou toe sturen, pak het aan, het is gratis en probeer het te gebruiken.

Heel veel sterkte en liefs, Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Diane,
Ik ben echt trots op je dat je kracht vond en door hebt gezet toen je het helemaal niet meer zag zitten!
Ik hoop dat je steeds minder minne dagen hebt en op een goede manier kan omgaan met de valkuilen en dat Smoothy dankzij jou ervaring en lieve woorden ook kracht vind om door te zetten!

Vandaag voel ik mij... nog steeds moe en pijnlijk en ik zie op tegen de ontmoeting met mijn moeder vandaag...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me eigenlijk zeer goed,is alleen dat ge thuis komt na een reis dat een mens direkt weer in dat ritueel zit.Probleem is en dat heeft mijn ventje ook gezegd"dat ik mij moet leren ontspannen thuis.
Soms als ik me goed voel wil ik teveel ineens doen,met gevolg dat ik me achteraf bekaf voel.
Moet echt leren doseren,en dat kan ik nog niet.Als er iemand tips heeft;ze zijn altijd welkom!!
Weet je wanneer ik alles op zijn beloop kan laten gaan,dat ik AD/pammetjes nam maar zonder pillen is het voor mij moeilijker maar toch zal ik het moeten leren.
En die kop draait dat zo van,dat moet nog gebeuren/en dat nog/en dit, herkent iemand dat?
Ach had eens behoefte om alles eens op te schrijven :Big Grin: 
Ben heel blij nu dat ik me zeer ontspannen :Big Grin: 

Veel liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,
Sterkte met de ontmoeting met je moeder....

@Do,
Ik heb op gedragstherapie geleerd dat je activiteitenmanagement moet toepassen;
-maak een lijst met alle dagelijkse en nietdagelijkse activiteiten en verdeel ze in 3 groepen:
*makkelijk
*zwaar
*héél zwaar.

Iedere dag kun je zo 1 héél zware activiteit inplannen (bij mij bijv: gras maaien,stofzuigen en strijken),*of*
2 zware activiteiten (bij mij bijv; boodschappen doen,fietsen,wandelen,etc)
en naar eigen inzicht wat makkelijke activiteiten (bij mij bijv; stoffen,vaatwas legen,was opruimen etc).

Tussen iedere activiteit neem je een pauze (variërend van 5 min tot 30 min naar gelang je 'moeheid' of pijn).

Als je dit toepast heb je een schema waarin alles past zodat je niet hoeft te denken; oh, dit nog en dat moet ik nog doen etc...
Ook neem je hierdoor rust tussen je activiteiten en maak je je 'werk' zo 'gedoseerd'.  :Wink: 

Mij lukt het soms niet me eraan te houden , maar dat is pure koppigheid  :Stick Out Tongue: !
Je voelt je écht veel beter als je dit toepast  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Bedankt voor de tips Aggie,ga het zeker is op deze manier toepassen.Wel jammer dat jij weet hoe je het moet vervullen,als je het zelf niet toepast door je koppigheid he meiske!! :Big Grin: 
Nogmaals bedankt :Smile: x

Nu voel ik me weer minder goed,heb weer een heleboel gedaan dat bedoel ik nu :Confused: Ben achteraf altijd zo boos :Mad: op mezelf(grrrrr)

----------


## Onassa

Luss, dank je!
Hoe is het gegaan met je moeder???

Do....enof ik dat herken, niet kunnen doseren, dat is mijn grootste struikelblok en dat word ook door alle hulpverleners steeds weer benadrukt.
Maar echt gek is dat niet , want als je een tijd veel pijjn hebt gehad of erg depressief bent geweest en het gaat dan beter, dan wil je gewoon van alles doen!
je voelt je dan goed, heb energie en vind alles weer leuk.
Bij mij speeld dan alijd in mijn achterhoofd dat het ook zomaar weer om kan slaan end aardoor probeer ik zoveel mogelijk te doen dan in de tijd dat ik me goed voel.
Maar net zoals vandaag....ook veels te veel gedaan en dan gaan mijn gewrichten pijn doen en kan het zijn dat ik morgen echt een dip dag heb.
Maar goed....het blijft dus lastig, dat doseren.

----------


## xylina

do gefeliciteerd met je huwelijk!!

ben even een aantal weekjes ertussen uit geweest veel aan me hoofdje..

vandaag voel ik me wel goed..
al een paar daagjes wat moeiig :Frown: 
me knieen zijn nog steeds kut!! inmiddels al bijna 8 weken.....
heb wel het geluk dat ik weer heerlijk op een woning met meervoudig gehandicapten werk, 4 uurtjes 4 avondjes in de week kan al weer 2 clienten helpen met verschonen en omkleden. alleen nog niet de tilliften bedienen :Frown: 
me knieen willen nog niet helemaal maar we gaan langzaam de goede kant op!
heb ondertussen ook een extra leuke hobby gevonden :Smile: 
maakte al zelf kaartjen (soort boekjes) en nu ook taartjes bakken en bekleden enzo :Smile: 
erg leuk en lekker!!!

----------


## dotito

@Xylina,

Bedankt meiske :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best,gister teveel gedaan moet in de toekomst echt wel gaan doseren terug.Is wel zo dat je van vakantie komt dan kan je er weer een tijdje tegen en dan denk je"zal allemaal wel lukken"
Maar is niet hoor :Frown: ,ach zal vandaag wel goed uitrusten hopelijk voel ik me morgen dan wat beter :Smile: 

Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
He vervelend zeg dat je weer een terugslag hebt  :Frown:  
Mensen denken vaak dat vakantie heerlijk ontspannen is en dat je uitgerust terugkomt, maar ik zei altijd na de vakantie dat ik nog een week nodig had om bij te komen van alle belevenissen...
Hier ook herkenning in wat je zegt! Sluit me aan bij Agnes en Diane... Agnes haar tips zijn goed, dus ik hoop dat het jou wel lukt om niet te koppig te zijn!  :Wink: 

@ Lieve Agnes,
Ontmoeting met mijn moeder viel me mee...
Misschien moet je dan minder koppig zijn, dan voel je je vaker goed  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nee ik weet er alles van dat het idee goed is, maar er wat schort aan de uitvoering door koppigheid. Heb mijzelf ook weer overbelast met als resultaat dat ik vandaag niks kan doen... :Frown: 

@ Lieve Diane,
Ging beter dan verwacht, we hebben het luchtig gehouden  :Smile:  Geloof dat ze begint te snappen dat het rustig aan moet allemaal...
Dat doseren is zeker lastig! Hopelijk heb je vandaag geen of niet teveel last van tegenslag!

@ Lieve Xylina,
Fijn wat van je te horen  :Smile:  Fijn dat je weer bijna alles kan en dat het steeds wat beter me je knieen gaat! Zelf taart maken en bekleden/versieren is echt leuk en lekker om te doen!  :Big Grin:  Krijg er al zin in als ik aan die geur denk  :Embarrassment:  Hopelijk ben je snel minder moe en gaat de pijn in je knieen weg!

Vandaag voel ik me... blegh!
Gister het luchtig gehouden met mijn moeder. Beetje gepraat over dingen van nu en nog even geshopt. Heb echt een prachtig mooi topje van mijn moeder gekregen, ze wou me vorige keer al iets geven maar dat wou ik toen niet en nu stond ze erop en had een zin in ruzie maken, want had nog pijn. Daarna naar Ruben gegaan omdat ik heel graag een knuffel van hem wou hebben. Ik had zoveel pijn en was moe en wou gewoon bij hem zijn dus daar ging mijn laatste restje kracht. Hij ging boodschappen doen en heeft lekkere vegetarische macaroni gemaakt, hebben we een serie gezien en zijn we op bed gegaan. Vannacht weinig geslapen want kon mijn draai niet vinden. Om afleiding te vinden heb ik Ruben gemasseerd waar hij blij mee was en wat hij ook wel nodig was. Daarna ging hij douchen want hij zou met vrienden (overburen) boodschappen doen en eten, maar ik kon niet overeind komen, ene helft van mij sliep en andere helft deed pijn, Ruben zei toen die vrienden hier kwamen dat hij niet mee ging boodschappen doen. Ik poogde ook te douchen maar dat lukte niet, dus heeft Ruben mij afgedroogd en in bed gelegd. Hij had tosti voor mij gemaakt en ik heb alles wat ik nodig ben binnen handbereik. Ik heb tegen Ruben gezegd dat hij naar die vrienden moest wat dat had hij beloofd en als er iets is kan ik altijd bellen. Ik heb mijn beste vriendin af gesmsd want we zouden sex and the city cocktail avond houden maar haar vriend was ook ziek dus verplaatsen we dat gelukkig! Ik baal zo ontzettend dat ik gewoon niet eens op mijn eigen benen kan staan, dat ik duizelig en misselijk ben en dat alles me zeer doet! Ruben is wel heel lief/zorgzaam en heeft mij ook een massage gegeven wat heel fijn was en als hij terugkomt zou hij verder gaan zei hij... Nu ga ik maar verder rusten en hopelijk leer ik snel eens goed te doseren voor mij zelf om dit soort taferelen te voorkomen!  :Embarrassment: 

@ Syl,
Sterkte met de zenuwen, ik ga voor je duimen morgne!

----------


## Onassa

Luus, beterschap!


De voorbode's klopten.....ben wéér flink ziek, vanmiddag nog op visite geweest en thuis sloeg het ineens in alle hevigheid toe....,zwaar verkouden en al mijn spieren lijken wel beurs.....kan nu echt 3 juli wel vergeten....geen endurance wedstrijd voor mij dit jaar, net nadat ik gister officieel aangemeld had......en dat terwijl ik de laatste tijd zo gezond mogelijk probeer te leven.....voel me nu echt flink depri....hopelijk gaat het deze keer niet zoals gebruikelijk bij mij 6 weken duren! :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Gelukkig zijn er geen flinke ruzies geweest tussen jou en je moeder, scheelt iig al! Fijn dat je wel nog gewoon met Ruben om kan gaan, en dat hij je een lekkere massage heeft gegeven! Beterschap verder!

@ Diane, 

Voor jou ook beterschap meid! Hoop dat je je snel weer beter gaat voelen!

Vandaag voel ik mn buik énorm van de zenuwen, pff heel veel mensen weten de uitslag al van hun examens, en hoe langer het duurt hoe slechter gevoel ik erover krijg  :Frown:  Gisteravond was het gelukkig wel gezellig, meegeweest naar de schietvereniging, en daarna bij vriendlief blijven slapen. Werdt vanmorgen enorm lief gewekt met kleine kusjes omdat ik boven de dekens lag, haha was wel leuk wakker worden! Maar nu beginnen die zenuwen wel baas te worden helaas  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best,is nl zo wij wonen boven de huisbaas/huisbazin en gisteren heeft hij weer komen zagen over futaliteiten.Die mensen zijn al 80 en die zagen voor minste,word er soms echt gek van.Dat werkt echt op mijn zenuwen :Mad: .Zal blij zijn dat we volgend jaar ons eigen plek hebben.Is precies zoals je gecontroleerd word als een klein kind(Jezus)
Alles houden die mensen in 't oog,weet je wat ik bedoel!!Ach zal er maar al naar uitzien wanneer we gaan verhuizen zeker.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Dat ben ik wel nodig en jij zo te horen ook :Frown: 
Flink balen zeg dat je zo'n terugslag hebt en dat je daardoor hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet mee kan doen aan de endurance  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt voor je dat het geen 6 week gaat duren! Heel veel sterkte en liefs gewenst!

@ Syl,
Ja vond het ook fijn dat mn moeder en ik relatief normaal deden en ben zeker blij dat Ruben zo lief is en zo goed voor mij zorgt! 
Fijn dat het leuk was op de schietverening en dat je vriend je zo lief wakker maakte! Heel veel sterkte met de zenuwen! Hopelijk krijg je positief bericht!

@ Do,
He wat vervelend dat de huisbazen over het minste gaan zagen en dat ze alles in de gaten houden, dat kan je er niet echt bij hebben  :Frown:  Hopelijk hebben jullie snel een eigen plekje zodat jullie echt van de rust en elkaar kunnen genieten! 

Vandaag voel ik mij.. slecht!
Ruben was gister heel lief voor me toen hij terugkwam. Vannacht heb ik voor het feit dat ik zoveel pijn heb redelijk geslapen... Vanochtend ging het echt niet meer, dus heeft Ruben even gekeken en hebben we de huisarts gebeld. Kon er om 14:10 terecht, dus tot die tijd lekker in bed blijven liggen, met Ruben gedoucht en zijn we naar mijn huisarts gegaan. Ik moest plassen, bleek ik blaasontsteking en nog een ontsteking te hebben. Ik kreeg een ontstekingsremmerskuur en pijnstillers (diclofenac) mee, maar tot nu toe voel ik mij niet beter. Ruben en mijn broertje zijn net naar de winkel geweest en hebben lekkere dingen meegenomen en cranberrysap  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat het volgende week allemaal beter gaat en anders laat ik mij doorverwijzen naar de gynaecoloog! Naja komt wel goed, ik ga mijn rust nemen want ik kan ook niks anders. Wou toch even laten weten hoe het ging...

Iedereen veel sterkte, succes en liefs!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja dat eigen plekje komt er wel hoor,normaal hadden we dat al gehad.Maar er is vorig jaar dan ook financieel iets tussen gekomen.Hebben dat geld dat normaal ons voorschot was daarvoor moeten gebruiken.Plus dat ik dan momenteel niet veel inkomen heb,de dochter die naar school gaat en gaat studeren volgend schooljaar kost allemaal veel geld he!!
Voor de rest zitten we hier wel goed maar is niet van ons,en dat knaagt aan mij niets aan te doen.Maar toch bedank hoor!!


Rust maar goed uit,zodat je weer vlug de oude Luuss bent.En laat je vriendje je maar verzorgen,zo te lezen doet hij wel zijn best he dat is alvast een goed teken.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks, maar helaas slecht nieuws.. Definitief afgewezen dus ga dit jaar mn diploma niet meer halen. Ga wel a.s. woensdag herkansen om te kijken of ik nog een extra certivicaat kan halen. Nu heb ik een aantal gesprekken gehad vanmiddag en is me dus voorgelegd dat het voor mij beter zou zijn om naar een andere school te gaan, omdat ik dus wel een aantal certivicaten behaald heb, en anders alles geheel opnieuw moet doen volgend jaar. Als ik dus naar een andere school ga hoef ik dus enkel de vakken te doen voor welke ik onvoldoende sta. Er zitten dus beide kanten aan, moet er nog even goed over nadenken, ga morgen even met vriend bespreken wat hij vind, had me eerst voorgenomen om gewoon op mn eigen school te blijven, maar goed als ik dan alles geheel opnieuw moet doen  :Confused: . Nja ik heb dus gewoon nog even wat tijd nodig om te gaan bedenken wat ik nu ga doen..

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed,heb goed geslapen en heb tot hier toe nog niet zoveel pijn.Ga wel van mijn dagje vandaag genieten,gewoon niet teveel doen,heb van de week al genoeg gedaan.Sevens ga ik even op mijn terras zitten lekker even buiten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): zalig :Wink: 

@Syl,

Wat jammer te horen dat je niet geslaagd bent meiske :Frown: Hoop voor jou dat er een alternatief uit de bus komt,zodat je op een of ander manier toch je diploma kan je halen.
Succes,en de moed niet laten hangen he!!

----------


## Agnes574

Dju, wat jammer Syl!!

Veel sterkte met het nemen van de juiste beslissing!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do, Ag,

Tis idd wel jammer, maar had het al aan zien komen. Ben er nu uit wat ik ga doen. Ga zoiezo a.s. woensdag herexamen doen, en dan ga ik volgend jaar toch maar op een andere school voor een jaartje de lessen volgen voor welke ik nu gezakt ben. Zo heb ik meer kans op slagen en blijven de wel geslaagde vakken gewoon staan, hoef ik daar dus niets meer mee te doen. En eigenlijk vind ik het niet zo héél erg, ik ga nu een rustig jaar tegemoet, ga even afwachten op welke dagen ik lessen ga moeten volgen, en dan tussendoor ga ik kijken of ik ergens kan werken en ga ik sparen voor mn vervolgopleiding. Dit lijkt me zoiezo een betere manier dan dat ik nu naar het hbo had gemoeten zonder dat ik het eigenlijk kan betalen.. Dus misschien is het zo toch wel beter  :Smile:  En nog een voordeel dat ik gewoon nog een jaartje in mn eigen woonplaats kan blijven, niet hoef te reizen etc. Dat komt volgend jaar wel  :Wink:  Nu heb ik nog een rustig jaartje en kan ik ook zo nu en dan weer wat leuke dingen samen met mn vriend doen.

Was er vanmiddag ook, en mn moeder kwam gezellig even op visite, wilt ze terug naar huis is dr fiets gestolen.. Gewoon vóór de deur! Pff was wel even balen hoor..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Jammer dat je door omstandigheden nog niet je eigen plekje hebt, maar sommige andere dingen moeten nu eenmaal ook bekostigd worden en helaas kan je geld maar 1x uitgeven... Ach komt ook vanzelf wel goed en dat je dochter gaat studeren is ook belangrijk  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt en hopelijk heb je niet teveel pijn en heb je lekker op je terras kunnen relaxen!
Ik hoop ook snel de oude Luuss weer te zijn, ik wordt helemaal zot van het niks kunnen doen!  :Frown:  

@ Syl,
He jammer zeg dat je definitief niet geslaagd bent, zeker omdat je er zo hard voor gewerkt hebt  :Frown:  
Ik denk dat je er goed aan doet om naar een andere school te gaan zodat je niet alles weer overnieuw hoeft te doen en je je kan concentreren op de vakken waar je moeite mee hebt en daarnaast evt een baantje kan zoeken! Als je wel geslaagd was en HBO zou doen dan had je veel moeten bijlenen bij IB-groep, ik heb dat toen ook beperkt door toen ik niet geslaagd was ervoor te kiezen de vakken waarop ik onvoldoende stond te doen op een andere school en daarnaast allerhande baantjes te doen.
Ik hoop dat het jou ook zo gaat lukken  :Smile: 
Wanneer en welke herkansing ga je doen? Heel veel sterkte!
He balen zeg dat de fiets van je moeder gejat is  :Frown:  Konden jullie er ook al niet bij gebruiken  :Frown:  

Vandaag voel ik mij...zombie achtig.
Donderdag 2 pillen van die kuur en 2 pijnstillers gehad, wat niet hielp. "Mijn broertje" kwam ook langs en die heeft niveau 3 laboratoriumtechniek en is met niveau 4 bezig, dus ik vroeg hem hoelang blaasontsteking in je lijf blijft en meer dingen wat hij me met alle liefde uitlegde. Ik heb hem verteld dat de huisarts alles zo twijfelachtig zei dat mijn vertrouwen nog meer gekelderd is. Hij heeft ook dezelfde huisarts en had toevallig via de voormalig secretaresse van onze huisarts gehoord dat er een onderzoek loopt naar onze huisarts omdat hij teveel fouten maakt (zoals bij mijn zwangerschap en voorhoofdsholteontsteking die ik beide niet had volgens hem maar wat dus wel zo was  :Mad: ) en dat hij daarom zoveel twijfeltaal gebruikt om zich in te dekken... Lekker is dat  :Confused:  Nouja Ruben bracht mij op bed, want kon dat zelf niet, hij kleedde me ook uit en deed een t-shirt aan op mijn verzoek... kon vervolgens niks anders dan huilen dus besloot Ruben dat hij bij mij wou blijven omdat hij er voor mij wou zijn en uiteindelijk ben ik in slaap gevallen nadat ik ook nog maar ibu's genomen had omdat die diclofenac weinig hielp... Vrijdag nog steeds zwak en pijn. Ruben maakte ontbijtje want voordat ik medicijnen neem moet ik iets eten. Heeft hij gepoogd de pc te fixen want de videokaart drivers waren niet helemaal goed meer. Ik heb 2 wassen gedaan, Ruben heeft de wasmanden naar zolder gebracht en eigenwijs als ik ben wou ik zelf de schone was ophangen. Op een gegeven moment moest Ruben naar huis, verstandsmatig begreep ik dat wel maar gevoelsmatig wou ik dat niet. Pap was naar de bank geweest voor gesprek over spaarrekeningen ofzo. Ik was boven in slaap gevallen, toen ik om half 8 ofzo beneden kwam omdat ik wat moest eten omdat ik mijn medicijnen moest innemen zei papa dat hij naar mijn neef en nicht zou en mijn broertje zou naar vriendjes. Als ik niet naar beneden was gekomen was ik alleen geweest, papa besloot echter dat hij thuis zou blijven voor mij omdat ik amper op mijn eigen benen kon staan en ik gefrustreerd reageerde... Rond half 10 kwam mijn broertje thuis met 2 vriendjes en een vriendin, omdat hij dacht dat papa er niet was en hij vond dat ik niet alleen kon blijven. Werd ineens erg druk voor mijn gevoel ook omdat Ruben net belde om te vragen hoe het ging. Papa ging alsnog naar mijn neef en nicht en we hebben Top Gear gekeken en beetje gekletst en toen ben ik maar weer naar bed gegaan... Vandaag om 9 uur wakker geworden, voel me niet beter, maar heb een broodje gegeten en mijn medicijnen weer ingenomen. Heb Heavy er maar weer uitgelaten die ging vrolijk badderen (was er gister en eergister ook uit maar durfde niet te badderen), toen kwam een collega van mijn paps, maar mijn paps is op het werk dus daar ging die collega ook maar heen. Dus paps maar gebeld dat collega eraan zou komen. Daarna een goede vriend van me gebeld, zeer fijn om even zijn stem te horen en ga vrijdag naar hem toe als ik mij goed voel en anders zou hij me halen en brengen. Vandaag ga ik maar weer weinig doen... Als het goed is komt Ruben vanmiddag en koopt mijn paps een krukje die ook onder de douche kan, want ik kan niet lang genoeg op mijn benen staan om te douchen en ik heb sinds donderdag niet gedoucht en voel me zo ontzettend vies!  :Frown:  We hopen maar weer op het beste, alhoewel de pijn nog niet is afgenomen en ik mij erg zwak voel...

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag voel ik me flink ziek!

----------


## Agnes574

Veel beterschap en sterkte Luuss en Onassa!!!!

Ik voel me vandaag .... doodmoe...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, dat ga ik ook maar doen  :Smile:  Denk dat het ook wel beter is! Had er ook niet veel voor gevoeld om enorm in de schulden te komen bij die IB-Groep, dus nu heb ik nog mooi een beetje uitstel (sja dan moet ik maar de positieve kant van het zakken opzoeken  :Wink:  haha)
A.s. Woensdag ga ik herkansing Wiskunde A doen. Mocht ik daar nou voor slagen hoef ik volgend jaar enkel Natuurkunde, Scheikunde en Biologie te doen. Zoiezo ga ik dan volwassenonderwijs havo volgen, dus kan meer begeleiding krijgen, minder grote klassen, en kan me beter richten op de punten waar ik vast blijf hangen. Dus het gaat wel goedkomen denk ik! Loop wel een jaartje vertraging op, maar dat is verder geen probleem, ik ben zo'n beetje altijd al de jongste uit mn klas geweest dus zal verder ook niet met veel jongeren mensen een klas delen dus dat scheelt ook wel. Ook is het volwassenonderwijs wat serieuzer, dus kan ik me beter concentreren.

Jeetje, trouwens veel beterschap! Je moet je wel echt héél bagger voelen  :Frown:  Wat een rothuisarts zeg! Hoop dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt!

@ Diane,

Sterkte!!

----------


## dotito

Voel me vandaag ook niet zo best,slecht geslapen/rugpijn,en sevens moet ik naar mijn ouders zie dat niet echt zitten.mijn vader kan de laaste tijd zo zagen :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Do,

slecht geslapen en redelijk wat pijn .... zou nochthans een 'rustweekeind' worden; helaas niet gelukt!

----------


## Onassa

Nog steeds niet lekker, grieperig gevoel en de menstruatie wil niet meer stoppen.
nu al twee weken en word alleen maar weer erger.

----------


## joshuatree

Beterscap Diane.....

Ik voel me vandaag ook niet zo lekker....en al helemaal niet jarig....

----------


## joshuatree

Dat moet zijn : Beterschap!!!

----------


## Onassa

Thanx Josh en ondanks dat je je niet lekker voel, wil ik je toch feliciteren!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Balen dat je al zo lang ongesteld bent en ook nog eens ziek/grieperig  :Frown:  
Misschien toch maar even langs de huisarts om te kijken waarom je zo lang ongesteld bent of ben je vaker zo lang ongesteld?
In elk geval heel veel sterkte, beterschap en een dikke knuffel! 

@ Agnes,
Balen dat je slecht slaapt en ook last van je rug hebt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het snel beter gaat! Sterkte en een dikke knuffel!

@ Syl,
Hopelijk lukt het je om woensdag wiskunde te halen zodat je volgend jaar maar 3 vakken hoeft te doen! Ja volwassenonderwijs is dan wel zo prettig als je het overnieuw moet doen, tenminste mijn ervaring daarover was/is positief  :Wink:  Kreeg idd meer begeleiding, volwassenere klasgenoten (ook een pre :Wink: ) en idd minder grote klassen alhoewel we wel met mavo/havo/vwo door elkaar heen zaten omdat er weinig zijn die bepaalde vakken moeten doen. Ik had 4 lessen wiskunde waarvan 2 met alleen havo en 2 door elkaar heen (zeg maar huiswerk maak les). Hopelijk heb je het leuk bij je vriend! 
Dank je voor de beterschap, gaat alleen nog niet echt beter, maar kwam erachter dat voor mijn ene ontsteking waar de huisarts van zei 'dat er geen medicatie voor was' er toch wel medicatie voor bestaat dus ga er morgen even achteraan bellen wat daar nou weer de bedoeling van is en anders krijgt hij klacht nummer 3 of 4 van mijn kant achter zijn naam...In elk geval ga ik nu zeker weten hard op zoek naar een andere huisarts en zal ik ook even uitleggen aan evt nieuwe huisarts waarom ik in hemelsnaam bij mijn 8piep*huisart weg wil! Dan moeten ze me wel nemen lijkt me zo...
Dikke knuffel!

@ Dotito,
He balen dat je weer niet zo goed geslapen hebt en last van je rug hebt  :Frown:  Hopelijk viel het bezoek aan je ouders mee! Sterkte en een dikke knuffel!

@ Josh,
He vervelend zeg dat je je nog steeds niet lekker voelt  :Frown:  Net als Diane (Onassa) wil ik je desondanks wel feliciteren! 

Vandaag voel ik mij... nog niet beter  :Frown:  
Halve dag op bed gelegen omdat ik er niet uit kon komen omdat of alles sliep of alles pijn deed, dus maar op de ps2 een spelletje wezen doen toen ik eindelijk wel beneden kwam. Verder wel gegeten en mijn medicatie gehad, maar helpt nog steeds niet voor mijn gevoel...

----------


## joshuatree

Sterkte Luus....

----------


## smoothy

bedankt allemaal
eigelijk wil ik weer naar huis ik zit hier al 5 weken 
maar het is niet veilig voor me als ik weer thuis ben 
in het kliniek zijn geen scherpe voorwerpen 
ik heb nog wel steeds het idee om een eind aan te maken dus is het niet veilig.
gisteren heb ik wel medi verhoging gehad hoop dat het dan eens beter word.
ja en krabben en snijden doe je eigelijk in trans je wil het niet maar het gebeurt wel
in mijn hoofd zeggen ze krab en snij waarom moet je nog leven het heeft geen zin.
soms denk ik houd het nu nooit op maar zullen wel zie 
weet ook niet hoe lang ik moet blijven 
zie wel

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter,maar nog niet zoals het moet zijn.Heb van weekend heel veel last van mijne rug gehad.Ga het vandaag gewoon rustig aan doen.We zijn gisteren een kleine wandeling gaan maken,heeft me wel deugd gedaan.Want altijd stil zitten is ook niet goed voor mijne rug.

@Diane,heel veel beterschap hoop dat dat grieperig snel overgaat.

@Smoothy,voor jou ook sterkte!!!en wat betreft de automutulatie,heb je daar al eens hulp voor gezocht?Hoop voor jou dat je snel weer beter word meid!!

Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Jeetje Luuss, wat een rothuisarts! Zou idd maar snel op zoek gaan naar een nieuwe! Neem aan dat ze met jouw uitleg erbij idd wel je moeten nemen  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha. Ik ga hopen dat het volwassenonderwijs mij idd ook gaat bevallen, ik ga zo even naar mn school bellen voor een afspraak voor de inschrijving  :Smile:  Vriend wilt wel ff met me mee aangezien mams gewoon moet werken.

Wel kut dat je je nog steeds niet beter voelt!! Sterkte! Hoop dat je met de nieuwe medicijnen meer opschiet!

----------


## sietske763

tjee, wat een boel mensen die niet lekker zijn.....
allemaal heel veel sterkte!!!
ben na 24 dagen een beetje aan het bijlezen, wat een veranderingen in 24 dagen!!
ik voel me supergoed!!!
bekijk iedere dag welke med. ik het beste kan nemen nav mn klachten, werkt uitstekend!!!en psych/HA vinden het prima daar het allemaal nog binnen de grenzen is.

----------


## sietske763

syl, meid,
wat jammer voor je, heb je nog wat getikt op hyves,
1 ding snap ik niet....een onvoldoende voor duits???????????
of heb ik het verkeerd begrepen??

----------


## dotito

Hey schattie,terug van weg geweest,en hoe is het geweest?Blij dat je je toch wat beter voelt dan ons.Ja op reis gaan doet voor een mens wonderen he! En heb je het ginder zo wat naar je zin gehad?.....

Dikke knuffel van mij Do :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me wel happy... omdat onze Sietske terug is!!!!  :Smile: 

Zéér slecht geslapen weer vannacht, maar we komen de dag wel door  :Wink: .

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve ag,
ik lees dat je nog steeds slecht slaapt........
ik slaap ook echt niet denderend, maar heb geniale combi,s gemaakt zodat ik zonder slaap me toch heel goed voel!!!
en bijna geen pammen!!!

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me beroerd. Door al die oefeningen die ik voor mijn knie moet doen heb ik mijn rug verklooid. Oefeningetjes waren dus te moeilijk blijkbaar. Voordeel is wel dat ik nu lekker aan de diclofenac zit en dus ook mijn knie niet meer voel!

----------


## Sylvia93

> syl, meid,
> wat jammer voor je, heb je nog wat getikt op hyves,
> 1 ding snap ik niet....een onvoldoende voor duits???????????
> of heb ik het verkeerd begrepen??


Haha ja helaas, tis wel jammer maar eigenlijk is het op deze manier wel beter voor mijzelf  :Wink:  Aangezien ik gewoon echt geen bal snapte van bepaalde dingen, daar heb ik écht nog wel een extra jaartje voor nodig, ook kreeg ik 0.0 begeleiding bij mij op school en hoop dat dat op de andere school niet zo is. En ik ben niet gezakt voor duits hoor  :Wink:  Voor al mn talen ben ik geslaagd. Dus ik ben zegmaar geslaagd voor: Engels, Nederlands, Duits, Maatschappijleer, CKV, Gym. En gezakt voor (ja hoe kan het dan ook álle exacte vakken): Natuurkunde, Scheikunde, Biologie (op 0.1 punt dats wel kut  :Stick Out Tongue: ) en Wiskunde A (deze vooral door de norm van 0.5, scoorde een 5,2 terwijl ik dus met de normale norm van 1.0 een dikke 7 zou hebben!) Deze laatste ga ik dus herkansen maar kansberekening snap ik de ballen niet van, heb vandaag school gebeld voor een afspraak voor de schooloverdracht maar dat mens was steeds weg, en ze weigerde om mij terug te bellen dus na 3x bellen was ik het écht zat! Probeer het morgen wel weer..

----------


## Onassa

Heyyyy onze Siets is gelukkig ook weer terug, heb je gemist meid!!!!
Ik heb de hele dag in bed gelegen, ziek en ook nog migraine erbij en wel zo erg dat ik mijn man naar huis heb laten komen vanuit zijn werk.
Ik kreeg een paniek aanval, want ik stond op het punt van overgeven en daar ben ik heeeeel bang voor.
Daar stik ik bijna altijd in.
dus het zweet gutste me van het lijf en tegerlijkertijd tandenklapperent van ellende niet bij de wc weg durven.
Gelukkig gaat het nu weer wat beter maar moet even gewoon weer toegeven dat ik ziek ben en rustig aan gaan doen ...... dus niet gaan paardrijden meteen als ik me weer ietsie beter gaat zoals ik gisteravond gedaan heb!

----------


## joshuatree

@Diane, Veel sterkte en beterschap!!!

Ik voel me vandaag echt zo moe en ellendig.....hoop dat het morgen beter is....
Ga dadelijk maar naar bed toe en hopen dat het gauw morgen is..

@agnes....wens jou ook een goede nachtrust toe....

----------


## Ronald68

Nog steeds last van mijn rug. Zo naar de fysio voor mijn knie. Mischien kan die de zaken weer even in het gareel drukken.

----------


## sietske763

hoe is het met de zieke mensen??
ik voel me prima, moet zo voor med.controle.....nou dat zal wat worden.....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me....redelijk,heb niet zo slecht geslapen maar goed voel ik me ook niet.Voel me wat lastig,maar dat is hormonaal,binnen een paar dagen moet ik mijn .....krijgen :Confused: snapt ge!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Smoothy,
He vervelend dat je geen verbetering merkt  :Frown: 
Hopelijk helpt het ophogen van de dosering en krijg je hulp voor de auto-mutilatie en je andere problemen, zodat het langzamerhand betert! 
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte, beterschap, doorzettingsvermogen en positiviteit toe!
Hopelijk komt het goed met je! Lieve knuffel!

@ Dotito,
He balen dat je van het weekend zo'n pijn aan je rug hebt gehad  :Frown:  Fijn dat de kleine wandeling je deugd heeft gedaan! Inderdaad stil zitten of liggen de hele tijd is inderdaad ook niet goed! Balen dat je slecht geslapen hebt en nu alweer last hebt van wat nog komen gaat  :Frown:  Sterkte!

@ Syl,
Ja ik ben sinds ik bij Harald introk op zoek geweest naar een nieuwe huisarts, ik vertrouwde de mijne niet (terecht in mijn ogen en nu heb ik dus ook bevestiging) en was ook wel ver weg van waar ik woonde maarja stomme patiëntenstops hebben me steeds nergens gebracht. En nu ik weer thuis woon ook patiëntenstops bij de huisartsen in Haren en in Groningen willen ze me niet aannemen omdat ze wettelijk gezien in 15 min bij mij moeten zijn in geval van spoed en als je dan zegt dat je dat risico als patiënt wil nemen dat ze niet bij je kunnen zijn dan kan het alsnog niet. Nouja maar opnieuw proberen en mijn situatie uitleggen dan moet er wel een huisarts zijn die mij aanneemt... 
Fijn dat je vriend meegaat voor het inschrijven op je nieuwe school! Wel balen dat dat mens de telefoon niet opneemt en dat ze je niet terugbellen, ik hoop dat je dat snel voor elkaar krijgt! Kansberekening krijg je bij Wiskunde op je herexamen? Ik hoop dat het overgrote deel gaat bestaan uit dingen die je wel snapt zodat je wiskunde ook gaat halen! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Bar,
Haha ja er kan veel veranderen in 24 dagen  :Wink: 
Fijn dat jij je supergoed voelt en dat je huisarts en psych het goed vinden dat je zelf bepaald wat je nodig bent aan medicijnen per dag!
Hoe was de vakantie? Leuke dingen gedaan, lekker gedobberd op je luchtbedje, leuke mensen ontmoet?
Succes bij de med. controle zo meteen!

@ Agnes,
He balen dat je slecht geslapen hebt, hopelijk vind je binnenkort wel je verdiende en benodigde slaap en rust! Met liefde van je woefkes kom je hopelijk je dag door  :Wink:  Heel veel sterkte lieverd!

@ Ronald,
Vervelend dat je je beroerd voelt en dat je door de oefeningen voor je knie je rug verkloot hebt! Wel fijn dat de diclofenac ervoor zorgt dat je je knie niet meer voelt, nu alleen wel ervoor zorgen dat je die niet gaat overbelasten omdat je je knie niet meer voelt! Hopelijk gaat het gauw beter allemaal! Heel veel sterkte!
Ik hoop dat de fysio vandaag de pijn kan verlichten en/of de zaken weer in het gareel kan krijgen! 

@ Diane,
Vervelend zeg dat je je ziek voelt, migraine had en paniek aanval kreeg!  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je man op zulke momenten van zijn werk komt om je bij te staan! 
Ja lastig he toegeven dat je ziek bent en om niet gelijk de dingen die je leuk vind op te pakken als je je ietwat beter voelt! Hopelijk kun je vandaag rustig aan doen en lukt het je ook om rustig aan te doen! Heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

@ Josh,
Ik hoop met je mee dat je je vandaag beter voelt als gister! Jij ook beterschap en sterkte! 

Ik voel mij vandaag... ietsje beter.
Geloof dat na 4 dagen de pijnstiller (diclofenac) eindelijk begint te werken  :Smile: 
Zondag beetje hele dag niks gedaan met Heavy op mijn been/schouder, maandag Heavy eruit gelaten en toen kwam Ruben, hij had een mooie bos bloempjes voor mij meegenomen  :Big Grin:  en een router met wifi ondersteuning zodat mijn broertje met zijn laptop ook op internet kan en dat werkt goed allemaal dankzij Ruben. Broertje en Ruben gingen samen dingen halen in het dorp, papa was boodschappen doen en dus heb ik wasmand met schone was maar naar zolder gebracht om op te hangen. Droge was in een wasmand gegooid want opvouwen zou veel energie kosten en ik kon toch de wasmand iet naar beneden krijgen, dat heeft Ruben later gedaan zodat ik alsnog was kon opvouwen en opruimen. Echt vermoeiend was dat zeg! Ruben ging niet lang na het eten weg, 's avonds kwam "mijn broertje" maarja paps en mijn echte broertje gingen op bed, dus samen tv gekeken en gekletst totdat het vrij lat was. Vandaag weinig gedaan nog en ga ook niet zoveel doen. Huishoudelijk hoeft er niks te gebeuren gelukkig omdat papa dat zondag al had gedaan en verder hoef ik alleen te douchen, maar heb een krukje waar ik op kan zitten als mijn benen weer niet willen meewerken dus komt wel goed  :Smile:  Misschien even een vriendin bellen of die zin heeft om kopje thee ofzo te komen doen en in de tuin zitten...

Beterschap en een knuffel aan iedereen!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Heb haar idd te pakken gekregen! Vind het ook wel lief dat ie met me meegaat  :Smile: 

Kansberekenen komt idd voor in het herexamen, voor zo ong 50% dus.. !

Fijn dat het met jou ook weer wat beter gaat! En dat je nu lekker kunt douchen! Hoop dat het gezellig was vanmiddag!

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me eigenlijk best wel moe, heb deze week stageweek wat wel leuk is maar teglijkertijd echt heel erg vermoeiend en pijnlijk maarja heb het er wel voor om van 9 tot 6 te werken .. Verder heb ik nog steeds veel pijn en nu extra pijn want moet natuurlijk meer doen met de stage dus meer pijn en dan ook nog eens aardbeien plukken op bepaalde dagen waarbij je op je knieen moet zitten en daardoor gaat de knie weer pijn doen en ook de voet.Maandag ga ik naar de HA voor verwijzing voor orthopeed ik ben het zat!. 
maarja komt wel goed denk ik  :Big Grin:  

En hoe gaat het verder met jullie, alweer een beetje opgeknapt allemaal??

----------


## flugel

Ik voel me vandaag echt zoo dood, ik weet het echt niet wat er is maar ik heb er echt geen zin meer in.. 
terwijl ik niet weet wat er is waarom ik zo denk, omdat ik een zwak persoon ben?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilona,

Fijn dat je alsnog je stage wel leuk vind! Het is idd een feit dat stagelopen véél vermoeiender is dan gewoon naar school. Van 9 tot 6 is eigenlijk behoorlijk lang! Ach je kunt het ook positief bekijken, nog een aantal weekjes en dan heb je lekker vakantie!

@ Flugel

Je bent echt geen zwak persoon hoor!! Iedereen heeft wel zo afentoe zijn dipjes, komt vanzelf weer helemaal goed  :Wink: !

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Sylvia aantal weekjes nee joh hoe kom je er bij ! Volgende week paar dagen vrij boeken inleveren stageverslag inleveren vrijdags rapport ophalen en vakantiee! :Big Grin:  En dan lekker na de zomervakantie examenjaar in ook maar halfjaartje ongeveer  :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

nog niet echt lekker....

Maar ik wil de mensen die mij altijd een steun in de rug geven ( jullie weten wel wie jullie zijn ) eens heel hartelijk bedanken!!!
Hoop dat het met jullie beter gaat....

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Sylvia aantal weekjes nee joh hoe kom je er bij ! Volgende week paar dagen vrij boeken inleveren stageverslag inleveren vrijdags rapport ophalen en vakantiee! En dan lekker na de zomervakantie examenjaar in ook maar halfjaartje ongeveer


Ah, nog beter! Examenjaar is best relaxed hoor! Ik ben dit jaar gezakt dus doe het volgend jaar nog een keer, maar ga dus een nog rustiger jaar krijgen. Verder heb ik al vanaf 1 juni vakantie.. Afentoe is het best saai, doe niks anders dan de hele dag bij mn vriend thuis zitten xD

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best heb sinds gisteren avond verschrikkelijke tandpijn.Heb gisteren naar de tandarts gebeld en kan 5 juli maar pas komen,maar ga sevens terug bellen vragen of ik vroeger kan komen,want het is niet uit te houden :Frown:

----------


## joshuatree

@Do...... veel sterkte en laat je maar niet afschepen, er zijn nog wel meer tandartsen waar je tercht kunt....

----------


## sietske763

Do, wat een raar gedoe, als je pijn hebt kun je bij ons gewoon nog dezelfde dag terecht en als het een langdurige behandeling is, bv wortelkanaal, maken ze voor de volgende dag plaats en krijg je ibu mee voor de pijn.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bij die van ons niet,die heeft het altijd kei druk.Maar ga sevens na de middag nog eens bellen zo niet moet ik maar een andere zoeken.
Is namelijk zo de tandarts waar ik naar toe ga, die word voledig terug betaald.
En vroeger toen ik alleenstaande was ging ik altijd,voor mij en voor mijn dochter altijd daar heen,en dat is zo gebleven.Maar nadeel was wel,als er geen plaats is kunnen ze u daar niet helpen.

Tandartsen is Belgie zijn duur,in NL ook?

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,
ibu.heb ik niet in huis,zou ik een codeine mogen nemen voor tandpijn?Want gewone paracetamol helpt niet zo goed.

Ja is mijn eigen fout,wacht altijd veel te lang met gevolg dit en dat gewoon uit angst :Frown: voor de tandarts.

----------


## sietske763

do,
ik zou de codeine samen slikken met een pcm, je hebt dan paracod.
500/20 of 500/10
ligt eraan wat je aan mg codeine hebt,
maar ik zou adviseren voor deze rotpijn, 500/20
logisch dat pcm alleen niet helpt, kiespijn is gewoon te erg voor een simpele pcm.
ibu 400 kan je bij drogist kopen, en dan doseren naar 600 mg,
dat is ook een tandarts pijnstilling.
succes lieverd!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Do, sterkte meissie!!!
Goede tip van Sietske vind ik  :Wink: , het proberen waard!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

K weet eigenlijk niet hoeveel er in zit bij ons noemt dat dafalgan codeine,het zijn bruistabletten(groen met zilvere verpakking)en dat is ook gemengd met 500 paracetamol,heb die gisteren van mijn schoonmoeder gekregen omdat ik teveel pijn had.Maar ik durfde het niet te nemen vanwege mijn allergische reactie,zal wel geen kwaad kunnen he!Maar nu de pijn zo hevig is,en de apotheek is ook toe :Confused: 2 u is hij terug open.

Ben je zeker dat ibuprofen helpt tegen tandpijn?Dan ga ik het seven halen,want kan het niet meer uithouden!!

Bedankt voor de tip schattie!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## dotito

Bedankt lieve Aggie!

Dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je haar eindelijk te pakken hebt gekregen!

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat stage leuk is ondanks dat het je zwaar valt  :Smile:  Wel lekker dat je bijna vakantie hebt, kan je even bijkomen en leuke dingen doen  :Big Grin: 
Hoe is het afgelopen bij de huisarts voor de verwijzing? 
Ik hoop dat je snel bij een orthopeed terecht kan en dat je pijn snel afneemt!
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Flugel,
Dat je je zo voelt kan aan heel veel dingen liggen, maar hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter en positiever! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Josh,
Echt vervelend voor je dat je je nog steeds niet beter voelt  :Frown: 
Een hele dikke knuffel en veel sterkte!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat je zoveel tandpijn hebt en dat je pas over 2 week terecht kan  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt voor je dat ze je toch eerder kunnen helpen en anders idd zoals Josh zegt zijn er meer tandartsen! 
Van mijn tandarts kreeg ik na het laten trekken van mijn verstandskiezen ook de sterkste ibu's mee en dat hielp wel. dus ik hoop dat het voor jou ook helpt!
Heel veel sterkte lieverd!

Vandaag voel ik mij... eindelijk weer bijna mezelf!  :Smile: 
Gister heerlijk rustig aan gedaan en gisteravond film gekeken "The Skeleton Key" een spannende film. Daarna lekker op bed gegaan. Vandaag oud papier uitgezocht, afwasmachine ingeruimd, me gedoucht incl scrub, masker en ontharing dus voelde me echt weer schoon  :Smile:  Ruben kwam gezellig langs, geknuffeld, gekletst, samen middag gegeten en toen kwam mijn broertje thuis. Ruben en mijn broertje gingen tennissen dus ging ik was op ruimen en nieuwe was op hangen. Lekker in het gras gezeten met zijn 3en en gekletst. We zaten te dubben of we morgen zouden gaan zwemmen of naar de dierentuin, een vriend opgebeld of die morgen wat ging doen, nou we gaan dus morgen met zijn 4en naar de dierentuin in Emmen  :Big Grin:  Ze hebben daar een expositie in de dierentuin en in Emmen zelf met 75 grote en 75 kleine kunststof olifanten omdat dit het olifantenjaar is ofzo, dus lijkt me leuk om dat te zien! Heb er zin in  :Big Grin:  Zo lekker stokbroodje met salades en sla eten, dan gaan paps en mijn broertje sporten en dan lekker in de tuin zitten denk ik...

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus ik moet nog naar de huisarts want ik heb dus ook geen tijd om er heen te gaan door die stage dus dat word wss maandag pas.

@ iedereen veel beterschap voor degene die ziek zijn en zich niet zo lekker voelen!

En ik voel me vandaag again moe, heb vandaaa op stage alleen maar lopen stickeren met de prijstang en geetaleerd en dat is dus extra veel werken met je pols dus weer meer pijn, pff en dan zometeen weer aardbeien plukken, maarja verdien ik wel weer wat mee  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Blij te lezen dat je je weer bijna helemaal goed in je vel voelt,ben blij voor u.Ja wat betreft die tandpijn :Confused: doet verschrikkelijk pijn,gelukkig helpen die ibuf..toch een beetje.Hoop dat ik me ook snel wat beter voel want hoe ik me nu voel :Frown: 

Veel liefs Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah het noorderdierenpark!! Super leuk park joh! Wij zitten met vakantie altijd in Appelscha dus is een halfuurtje van Emmen af, om het jaar gaan we naar het dierenpark. Vorig jaar zijn we weer geweest, dus dit jaar gaan we weer iets anders doen. Tis echt héél groot! Alleen wel jammer dat een dag tijd niet genoeg is om én het centrale deel te bekijken én het pinguindeel.. Maar heel veel plezier morgen!! Het wordt ook heerlijk weer, dus kun je meteen een beetje bijkleuren haha! Iig super dat je je weer beter voelt!

@ Do,

Ah Kiespijn is nooit fijn..  :Frown:  Sterkte!! Hoop dat er snel iets aangedaan kan worden!

Vandaag heb ik een beetje gemengde gevoelens, mn vriend doet altijd superweird wanneer er ook maar iemand bij is.. Bah vind het helemaal niet leuk, en dan zegt ie al onze afspraken af, en nu gaat hij opeens die vriend morgen weer naar huis brengen ipv vrijdag? Hmm ik ben de weg kwijt!

----------


## sietske763

heeeeeeeeeeee luusssssssssss
fijn dat het beter gaat!!!!

voel me uitstekend, vanavond lekker voetbal kijken in de kroeg!!
moet zo naar tandarts, ff wat minder....heeft altijd commentaar, noemt me zelfs een rookbom!
wat een belachelijk gedoe, ik rook gewoon, weet zelf ook wel dat het niet goed is, maar ik kies nog steeds om te roken.
ooit zal er wel een dag komen dat dat voorbij is....

----------


## Ronald68

@Luus,

Niet overbelasten en Diclofenac gaan helaas niet samen. De pijn is nu wel weg. Zelfs stiekem een stukje gefietst gisteren.
Fijn dat het weer beter gaat, maar moest je geen voetbal kijken dan?

En met mij gaat het steeds een stukje beter maar het gaat veel te langzaam.

----------


## Onassa

....Nog steds ziek en hoest mijn longen bekant uit mijn lijf.
Pas als de "cocktail" van medicijnen zijn werk gaat doen gaat het wat beter, met als gevolg dat ik dan weer teveel ga doen omdat ik dan moeilijk stil kan zitten en zo blijven we in dat cirkeltje hangen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ook niet al te best,nog steeds tandpijn :Confused:  sevens op zoek naar een tandarts gaan de mijne kon me er niet meer bijnemen,dat is enorm balen :Mad:

----------


## Ronald68

Super 1-0 voor met de rust wat wil je nog meer.....

----------


## Onassa

> Super 1-0 voor met de rust wat wil je nog meer.....


Hahahah, dat is ook belangrijk in hoe je je voelt he??? :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Haha dan zul je je met deze 2-1 overwinnen en eerste in de poule wel helemaal goed voelen!

Mijn dag begon eigenlijk niet zo goed, was behoorlijk chaggie, vriend had al onze afspraken afgezegd, deed een beetje pissig tegen me omdat ik zn telefoon had opgepakt terwijl hij weg was. (Hmm sja elke keer bellen gekken als hij weg is, als hij niet tegen me zegt of ik m op moet pakken ja of nee sja dan pak ik maar op voor het geval het iets ernstigs in, was dus niet goed). Dus hij deed ook een beetje kortaf tegen mij, vervolgens ging ie weer de deur uit om ff wat te halen bij de supermarkt, normaal komt ie me dan ff een zoen geven ofso, neuh liep ie ook zomaar weg. Dus ik heb écht op t punt gestaan om terug naar huis te gaan.. Want toen hij weer terug kwam zei ie ook niets, liep maar een beetje te rommelen in huis. Nja hij had niet later moeten komen want opeen geven moment kwam ie dus heel vrolijk naar me toe om te knuffelen etc, helemaal lief doen dattie het gemist had in die dagen dat ie n logé had. Pff had ie niet 5 min later mee moeten komen anders was ik echt weggegaan. Haha maar toen was mn dag wel weer wat beter  :Wink:  Vanavond in de kroeg voetbal gekeken samen, was erg gezellig. Vroeg naar huis bij hem op de bank nog even wezen knuffelen en vervolgens ben ik rond kwart voor 12 naar huis gegaan (moeder werd ongeduldig). Dus kortom voel me weer helemaal goed!

----------


## Onassa

Nog steeds ziek, maar na mijn cocktail te hebben genomen weer wat beter.
ik ga 26 juli naar een gespecialiseerde therapeut om mezelf op de ziekte van lymne te laten testen.
werd een tijdje terug al eens aangekaart maar heb daar niets mee gedaan.
Tot ik gister er eens over ging lezen.
Een hele waslijst van klachten en kan ze bijna allemaal aan vinken.
De magnetiseur/paragnost heeft het laatst een keer tegen me gezegt zo vanuit het niets.
Hij denkt dat iklyme heb en wel al in mijn jeugd opgelopen, dus fase 3.
PPfffff...niet zo mooi, maar als er eens een diagnose zou komen voor al mijn klachten van alle jaren, zou dat ook een hoop stress weg nemen.
we zien wel.

----------


## joshuatree

@ Diane.....succes en sterkte!

Ik voel me vandaag weer erg depri...alweer eens...en veel last van mijn pijn,weet niet meer wat ik moet slikken....lijkt hier ook steeds meer op een klein apotheekje...
wanneer komt er eens verbetering....weet niet hoelang ik dit nog vol hou...

----------


## Onassa

Josh....ik begrijp je heel goed.
Nu ik weer zolang ziek ben , merk ik ook dat het op de psyche zijn weerslag heeft.
Ik denk dat wanneer je pijn hebt en/of je ziek bent, dat er geen enkel ad er tegen bestand is.
Ben al bijna een week niet meer bij mijn paarden geweest.
net als het even iets beter gaat en ik het trainen weer op ga pakken, dan gebeurt er wel weer wat.
het is dat ik mijn paarden niet kan missen, maar het is zo wel een hoge kosten post en dan kan ik er maar zo weinig mee doen,....ja, andere erop laten rijden....daar word ik ook erg triest van hoor.

----------


## dotito

@Josh,en Diane,wens jullie ook heel veel sterkte toe !!!

Ook ik voel me vandaag ook niet zo best,nog steeds tandpijn maandag kan ik bij de tandarts(eindelijk)
Dan heb ik er ook nog een ontsteking opgelopen aan mijn pols,vraag nu niet hoe ik er aan kom :Confused: 
En dan nog last van tante rooske :Mad: en een pijnlijke rug.
Gisteren naar de neuroloog geweest voor controle,en het goede nieuws is wel,dat ik mijn bétablokkers mag verlagen van 160mg p/d naar 80mg daar ben ik wel blij om,nu hopen dat de migraine/en hoge bloeddruk daar mee weg blijft!!!

Voor de rest wens ik iedereen het beste, en een fijn weekend toe!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## joshuatree

was er maar iemand van jullie online....had ik wel behoefte aan.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Laat je maar ff lekker helemaal gaan hoor als je iets kwijt wilt!!

Ik voel me vandaag wel redelijk eigenlijk, heb nu alleen barstende hoofdpijn.. Maar straks ff een paracetamolletje en dan lekker mn bed in. Morgen even een dagje rust, zondag en maandag wss heerlijk de hele dag zonnen en lekker zwemmen met het mooie weer wat eraan komt!

----------


## joshuatree

dankjewel syl....
zit er echt doorheen ....alweer.....en nog steeds....
ik zie het echt niet meer zitten......wat is het leven moeilijk...
ik heb er zo echt geen zin meer in en de kracht al helemaal niet.....maar ik moet voor mijn dochter....ben zelf zonder vader opgegroeid....wil ik haar niet aandoen.....maar is zoooooooooooo moeilijk.....

----------


## joshuatree

balen .....dat er niemand is..... :Frown:

----------


## joshuatree

ik ga maar slapen....als dat lukt...

----------


## dotito

Ook ik voel me vandaag steeds nog altijd niet zo best,tandpijn/rugpijn en kan mijn linkerhand bijna niet meer bewegen,straalt helemaal naar mijn bovenarm uit.Volgende een afspraak maken om foto's te laten nemen.

Mentaal voel ik me vandaag dan wel iets beter gelukkig,en gelukkig heb ik ibuf...om de tandpijn te stillen,tot maandagochtend.
En ben ook blij dat de EEG bij de neuroloog stabiel was,en dat ik mijn bétablokkers mag verlagen.

@Josh,

Heel veel sterkte man!!!hopelijk heb je een beetje kunnen slapen vanacht?

----------


## joshuatree

gaat wel weer een beetje vandaag......had het gisteravond gewoon echt moeilijk...
heb wel geslapen maar niet zo lang.....vanavond zal wel niet zo laat worden

----------


## dotito

Alé ben blij voor u dat ge u vandaag al een beetje beter voelt.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

beetje brak,
heb vriend gi avond naar stad gebracht(hij had een afsluitfeestje van de voetbal)
ben toen maar wat gaan dommelen totdat hij belde of ik m weer op kon halen....beetje laat.....3uur ofzo.

----------


## Onassa

Josh, gelukkig voel je je wat beter , god zij dank!
helpt het je niet als je wat muziek gaat luisteren, bijv. U-2 om maar wat te noemen :Wink: 
Even met een koptelefoon op en dan enkel luisteren en proberen niet te denken, richt je echt op de tekst van het lied.
Mij kan het wel eens door van die zware momenten helpen.

Liefs, Diane

----------


## joshuatree

dat heb ik gisteren gedaan.....dan word ik juist zo emotioneel....( u2 is wel een goede keus,is mijn favoriet....naast vele anderen....)

moet maar hopen dat het snel beter gaat.... :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me doodop ... heb even niets van kracht meer door de drukke dagen hiervoor ... enigste wat ik wil is liggen en slapen, of gewoon ogen dicht doen en rusten!!

Joshuatree, sterkte en houd moed!!!
Na regen komt zonneschijn ... heb ik zelf al een paar keer ondervonden!!

----------


## sietske763

he yosh. kop op he,
we houden met zn allen elkaar op de been!!

----------


## sietske763

miss. een tip voor jou josh,
iedere keer maak ik een doel voor die dag/dagen, ik ben nu wel niet depri maar moet ook met zoveel zware dingen door het leven, me ziek voelen enz, heb ook mijn doel bijgesteld, iedere dag dat het dragelijk is noem ik;prima, fantastische dag!!
doordat ik afgekeurd ben moet ik mn dagen ook zo leuk en gezellig mogelijk maken,
daarom maak ik altijd een doel, nu ben ik al weer dagen druk met alles uitzoeken van joran vd sloot, alle you tube filmpjes, oude kranten artikelen, voor s en tegen s,
dan vergeet ik even hoe ziek ik me voel.
en als dit me niet meer zo boeit, zoek ik weer een ander doel.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Fijn om te lezen dat je jezelf vandaag weer ietsies beter voelt! Het is iig een vooruitgang. Wij zitten er allemaal wel eens zo nu en dan helemaal doorheen  :Wink:  Dan is het ff heerlijk om hier van jezelf af te kunnen schrijven heh!

Vandaag voel ik me wel prima eigenlijk, vind het weer heerlijk we gaan straks bbq'en. Al is het best leeg/saai een dag zonder vriend, maar goed tis belangrijk dat hij een leuke dag gehad heeft!  :Big Grin:  En dat heb ik ook wel redelijk!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilona,
Ik hoop voor je dat als je de huisarts belt je snel terecht kan!
Heb je nu je laatste stage week gehad? Is aardbeien plukken je vaste bijbaantje?
Ik hoop voor je dat het snel beter met je gaat! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat alle pijnlijke dingen tegelijkertijd komen  :Frown:  Fijn dat de ibu's toch een beetje helpen tegen de tandpijn, hopelijk kan de tandarts je maandag helpen en ervoor zorgen dat de pijn weggaat! Hopelijk kan je snel terecht voor foto's te laten maken en voel je je snel weer wat beter! Wel fijn dat je EEG goed was en dat je met bètablokkers mag stoppen, ik hoop ook voor je dat daarmee de migraine en hoge bloeddruk weg blijft! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

@ Syl,
Jammer maar ergens wel begrijpelijk dat je vriend afstandelijker doet als er andere mensen bij zijn... hopelijk geeft hij je volgende keer eerder een kusje of knuffel als jullie samenzijn! Veel plezier met barbecueën zo meteen!

@ Sietske,
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de tandarts en kon je genieten van voetbal kijken in de kroeg!
Heel goed dat je jezelf doelen stelt om de mindere dagen door te komen, zodat je jezelf bezig houdt en niet in het negatieve terecht komt! Hopelijk helpt jou tip anderen ook! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Sjah das het nadeel van pijnstillers, als het voelt dat het beter gaat ga je toch automatisch meer doen dan eigenlijk goed is... wel fijn dat je even hebt gefietst!

@ Diane,
He balen dat je je nog steeds niet beter voelt  :Frown: 
Ik hoop voor je dat het lukt om rustig aan te blijven doen als de 'cocktail' van medicijnen zijn werk gaat/blijft doen! 
Je laten testen op de ziekte van Lyme is zeker een goed idee als je magnetiseur/paragnost dat al aankaart en de verschijnselen overeenkomen, als je dat doet heb je in elk geval (meer) zekerheid! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!
Ja heerlijk om je favo muziek op te zetten en dan te luisteren naar de tekst en de muziek zodat je even nergens anders aan kan of hoeft te denken  :Smile: 
Ik vind het heel jammer dat je steeds als je weer goed op weg bent met je paarden je een tegenslag krijgt en weer moet stoppen  :Frown:  Is zo oneerlijk! Je verdient het echt om eindelijk eens lekker in je vel te zitten zonder al die sores! Dikke knuffel!

@ Josh,
Erg vervelend dat er geen verbetering lijkt te zijn  :Frown: 
Ik hoop echt voor je dat er snel iets veranderd, zodat je weer wat meer kracht krijgt om te vechten voor jezelf en je dochter! Heel veel sterkte, positiviteit en beterschap gewenst!
Van muziek kan je inderdaad emotioneel worden, soms is het erg goed om die emoties er even uit te laten en als het even niet goed voelt is er altijd andere muziek  :Smile: 
Als er iets is kan je me altijd een privé bericht sturen of mailen!

@ Agnes,
Logisch dat je na al die drukte geen kracht meer hebt! Hopelijk kan je een beetje rusten en slapen zodat je maandag energie genoeg hebt voor een leuke dag met een vriendin! Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... wel redelijk...
Donderdag werd ik wakker en was het 8:45 terwijl mijn broertje en ik om 9uur opgehaald zouden worden, broertje wakker gemaakt, snel gedoucht en toen stonden de beide heren al op de stoep. Snel even wat lekkers voor onderweg gekocht en naar de dierentuin gegaan. Daar aangekomen gingen we eerst naar het nieuwe gedeelte waar Ruben een paringsdans hield met een pinguïn, hebben we koeten en lama's gezien, wat gedronken, zijn we in de binnen speeltuin ons wezen uitleven en zijn we naar het oude gedeelte gegaan. Daar eigenlijk alles gezien wat er te zien viel behalve dat sommige dieren niet buiten waren  :Frown: , pannenkoeken gegeten, de 3 jongens wouden slash puppy's (ijsdrank) en zitten dus ik ging verder kijken, aan t eind zaten ze te bespreken wat we zouden eten, maar ik wou toch nog even souvenirs kijken zoals we hadden afgesproken want park ging bijna dicht, teruggekomen was besloten dat we Chinees zouden hebben dus onder het mom van democratie heb ik daarmee ingestemd, zijn we naar de Chinees gegaan wat redelijk was, thuis gekletst, foto's op de pc gezet en toen zijn we naar Rubens huis gegaan om te slapen. Vrijdag werd ik wakker want mijn ex belde dat hij zijn huissleutels binnen had laten liggen en dat zijn broertje in Parijs zat en of ik mijn set aan hem wou lenen, ik zou toch al bij hem eten en bijkletsen dus zou hij Rubens kant opkomen. De huisarts even gebeld die ik eindelijk aan de foon kreeg, althans assistent en kreeg na veel moeite terugbel afspraak. Mijn ex kwam, even gekletst en toen ben ik met mijn ex richtig zijn huis gegaan, even boodschappen voor lunch gehaald, gekletst, belde Ruben of ik zondag bij zijn ouders wou BBQ-en, werd ik teruggebeld door de collega van mijn huisarts en dikke discussie daarmee gevoerd, dus was chagrijnig, boodschappen voor avondeten gehaald, gekletst, film gekeken en gaan slapen. Vandaag rustig aan gedaan, mijn ex wou auto dingen doen, dus keek ik even naar mijn mail, had ik een mail van Ruben dat ze vonden dat ik irritant was in de dierentuin omdat ik steeds weg was en niks vroeg of zei, dat ik Ruben vrijdag stom behandeld had en bla. Nou ik had donderdagavond al gezegd waarom ik in de dierentuin steeds weg was enzo (pijn bij stilstaan, alle dieren willen zien) dus wist niet wat ik moest reageren dus dat reageerde ik ook, belde hij op en besloot ik dat ik morgen maar niet meega naar zijn ouders... Mijn ex bracht me thuis, waar mijn paps me vertelde dat Heavy vanochtend bijna het loodje had gelegd en even bijgekletst. Verder vandaag en morgen maar even niks doen en goed nadenken over alles...

----------


## Ilonaa

@Luus ja ik had maar 1 week stage gelukkig, ja ik help mijn oom 3 weken per jaar met zn aardbeien maar pff het is wel een werk hoor. Ja snel terecht kan ik zoiezo want dat is namelijk maandag en ik bel hem niet, Maar ik maak via internet een afspraak ik hou niet zo van bellen want dan moet je persee zeggen waarvoor je komt en zo en ik vind niet dat ze dat moeten weten, want dan vragen ze hoe komt dat enzo, en daar weet ik geen antwoord op omdat ik simpelweg niet weet hoe het komt .. maarjaa ik had hem ook al op 18 juni een mail gestuurd maar nog steeds niks terug ...

Ik voel me vandaag eigenlijk wel goed maar ook weer niet goed...Ik voel me dus goed omdat het heeerlijk weer is. Maar niet goed omdat en veel pijn heb en kei moe ben en ik heb sinds vanmiddagmaar ik heb dus allemaal bultjes soort van eczeem wat heel erg jeukt, maar weet megod niet waar dit ineens allemaal vandaan komt het is maar een klein beetje, en ik heb het nooit gehad ookal is het 35 graden ofzoo..dus daar ligt het niet aan ben wel met chloorwater overgoten maar dan had ik het ook van een gewoon binnenzwembad moeten hebben en dat heb ik nooit gehad dus beetje raar.
Ik ben er toch maandag dus dan vraag ik het maar gewoon ff. En ja ik weet niet wat er met me is maar heb elke keer zon k** gevoel en weet niet echt waar het vandaan komt, denk dat ik daar met de dokter ook maar eens over moet praten misschien kan hij het ontraadselen bij me (wat bijna niemand kan in het echt virtueel lukt het allemaal wel maar in het echt zeg ik er nooit iets over eigenlijk)... 

Ik hoop dat het met jullie ook weer een beetje beter gaat allemaal!

Liefs,
Ilona.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jeetje lekker aardig om dan inene een mail te krijgen met dat ze je irritant vonden en dat je morgen maar niet meemag.. Echt nja lijkt mij een beetje aso! Haha en dan kan ik al zo zeuren over mn vriend afentoe, maar gelukkig hoor ik dat soort dingen nooit van m... Hoop wel dat je je iig een beetje vermaakt hebt in de dierentuin! Tis opzich echt een heel leuk park! (Moest wel ff lachen om dat paringdans met pinguin gedeelte  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Vind het wel heel leuk dat je nog zo goed met je ex omgaat! Er zijn maar weinig mensen die je dat nadoen (hehe mn moeder en dr ex kun je bijv al niet meer in 1 ruimte proppen)

@ Ilonaa,

Hoop dat je snel naar de dokter kan zodat je wat meer duidelijkheid krijgt! En waar zitten precies die rode bultjes? Het zou bijv door de zon kunnen komen, of als je ze op je bovenarmen hebt is dit een speciale soort afwijking (het heeft een naam, ben het even kwijt maar heb het zelf ook)

Met mij gaat het verder nog helemaal prima! Vanavond even mn kledingkast uitgezocht en geordend, dus dat is allemaal weer netjes en een beetje halfleeg. Heerlijk om weer een nette kledingkast te hebben! De rest van de avond geweldig Takeshi's Castle gekeken, dus ik heb me weer vermaakt!

----------


## Onassa

Ik voel me nog steeds niet goed.
Ook steeds erge buik krampen en ondanks dat ik aan de diaree ben, merk ik dat ik bij lange na niet alles goed kwijt kan, mijn buik blijft ook een ballon.
Vandaag is het ook de sterfdag van mijn moeder, maakt het er ook niet makkelijker op.
Ik merk dat ik de dood van mijn zieke moeder wel verwerkt heb, maar niet het gemis van mijn gezonde moeder en zij komt steeds meer in mijn hart en dromen voor de laatste tijd.
Ik mis haar.....ondanks dat het "al" 9 jaar geleden is.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Onassa ... dit zijn moeilijke dagen....
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ook niet zo best nog steeds rugpijn,hoofdpijn,en tante rooske is doorgekomen :Mad: (grr)
Gelukkig heb ik wel redelijk geslapen :Smile: 

@Onassa,

Wens je heel veel sterkte toe Diane!!

@Ilonaa,

Hopelijk trekt de vermoeidheid/pijn snel weg.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Jeetje dan heb je idd wel een vervelende dag achter de rug zeg!  :Frown:  Sterkte!!

@ Do,

Jij ook beterschap!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed eigenlijk, heb me prima vermaakt vandaag, maar heb nu wel een beetje hoofdpijn door mn verbrande gezicht  :Frown:  Net wat ingenomen en nu is de pijn al aan het afzakken, dus dat scheelt, en lekker aan het smeren met aftersun heerlijk verkoelend!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoii 

@ Sylvia, ik heb gisteren een afspraak via internet gemaakt voor morgen.Die bultjes zitten zeg maar op de duim en dan daaronder , ja beetje raar uitleggen hoor, maar ze trekken ook richting de pols en heb gemerkt dat het ook een beetje op de andere hand zit, het jeukt wel verschrikkelijk!

@ Onassa, heel veel sterkte!

@Dotito dankjewel dat hoop ik ook maar mijn pijn zal niet weggaan sterker nog met dagen zoals nu word het erger maar dat weerhoudt mij er niet van om niet te gaan zonnen :Stick Out Tongue: 

En ik voel me vandaag, naja eigenlijk wel een beetje goed, heb nog wel pijn en ben nog steeds moe maar dat komt denk ook een beetje door het weer.

Liefs,

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Bedankt!!
Ben blij voor jou dat je een beetje van zonnetje hebt genoten!! :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Ilonaa,

Wat is dat juist dat jij hebt een allergie ofzo?

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi ,
Kon ik het je maar vertellen ik weet het niet , maar als het door de zon was had ik het al veel vaker moeten hebben want heb dit nog nooit gehad, ik hoor morgen wel weer wat de dokter allemaal te zeggen heeft..

----------


## dotito

@Ilonaa,

Succes morgen bij de dokter,en hopelijk weet je dan iets meer.

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Dotito dankjewel , ik hoop wel dat hij er iets op weet ja.Maarjaa ik hoef pas om 10 voor half 6 dus als laatste, maar duurt nog zolang voordat dat het is  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Oh dat is idd een vreemde plek voor bultjes! Klinkt idd een beetje naar een soort allergie idd.. Nja hoop dat je er snel meer duidelijkheid over krijgt!

@ Do,

Haha ja heb héérlijk van het zonnetje genoten!! Vind het echt heerlijk! Enige nadeel is dat mn kamer altijd snikheet is aan het eind van de dag (Kleine kamer, deur altijd dicht vanwege een slopende kat, en de zon die de hele dag in mn kamer schijnt, zelfs met gordijnen dicht is het verstikkend hier  :Frown: ) Heb de hele avond mn deur opengezet en gelukkig is het nu een beetje uit te houden in mn slaapkamer! Dus kan ik straks hopenlijk een beetje goed slapen!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik moet vanmiddag naar de fysio en nu moet ik het eerste stuk van de wedstrijd missen. Ik neem aan dat ik niet hoef te zeggen hoe ik me voel..... LOL.

Ik heb weer wat last van mijn knie, zwemmen was geen goed idee em het mag ook wel wat koeler. Binnen op het werk perfect 21.5 maar als je dan buiten komt.....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best,net terug van de tandarts en zit hier met een opgeblazen mond,ale dat gevoel heb ik toch.Is nl zo dat ze een wortelkanaalbehandeling hebben gedaan,vanmorgen hebben ze enkel de kies ontzenuwd,en zo moet ik een aantal keren terug komen voor de behandeling.

Vind toch maar een lastig behandeling jezus :EEK!: ,en had dan een tandarts die niet eens begrip had dat je angst hebt(en dat noemt zich dan een dokter?)Zal blij zijn dat ik volgende week naar de mijne terug kan gaan,die is tenminste wat empatische aangelegd.

----------


## gossie

@ Do
Ik wens je veel sterkte, met je wortelkanaalbehandelingen. Het zal nu wel waarschijnlijk voelen of je x aantal watten in je mond hebt. En vooral lijkt me het ergste dat je, je eigen tandarts het niet kon doen. :EEK!:  Want die kent jou toch en die heeft wel dat inlevingsgevoel.

Beterschap en dat je snel van die pijn verlost bent. :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

he dootje
alles achter de rug, begrijp ik....
gelukkig dat je wel verdoofd bent door hem,
ja, een wortelkanaalbehandeling staat een paar x voor!
en tis altijd erg vervelend als je zo bang bent dat je dan ook nog een vreemde hebt.
hopelijk is de kiespijn weg als de verdoving uitgewerkt is.....voor evt napijn, moet je een ibu innemen als je voelt dat de verdoving weggaat......ibu werkt dan optimaal.

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Sylvia, ik zou niet weten waar ik allergisch voor ben.. maar vanmiddag weten we het.

@Do , vervelend is dat he als een tandarts niet snapt dat je een angst ervoor hebt.. en ik weet hoe vervelend een wortelkanaalbehandeling is, heb ik ook heeel vaak gehad.brr. wens je veel sterkte en beterschap!


En ik voel me vandaag ,moe, en heb zelfs nu nog meer pijn in mijn pols dan in me knie, ut moet nie gekkur worde.. en ben ook nog is harstikke zenuwwachtig voor de HA, vraag me alleen niet waarom, ben denk bang dat hij me te snel weggstuurd met de zin:ga maar weer terug naar de fysio,maar dat wil ik niet want die fysio heeft er geen verstand van en het klinkt raar maar dat is een vrouw en ik zeg bijna nooit iets als me mankeerd en al helemaal niet tegen een vrouw, vandaar dat ik ook een mannelijke HA heb. :Embarrassment: 

Maar ik ga wel even lekker van de zon genieten !
Houdoe :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Yep ben er eindelijk vanaf ale toch voor even.Is dat normaal als je napijn hebt na een wortelkanaalbehandeling,ergens toch wel raar want die tand is dood.Of komt dat door dat de tandarts daar aan gewerkt heeft?Ja Qua tandbehandelingen heb ik niet veel verstand.Heb eerlijk gezegd nog een heel goed gebit voor zo weinig te gaan.was een klein 2 jaar geleden erg he,gewoon uit angst.Maar nu ga ik toch om het half jaar gaan voor controle!Beter een klein gaat vullen dan zo'n wortelkanaalbehandeling,want dat vind ik echt niet leuk!!!
En nu ga ik een ibu...pakken :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

goed zo lieffie,
zorg dat je zo pijnloos mogelijk de dag doorkomt.
kies is ""doodgemaakt""klopt!!
maar mijn ervaring is wel dat ik een halve dag napijn had

----------


## Ronald68

@Dotito,

Vreemd dat je meerdere keren voor een wortelkanaalbehandeling terug moet komen. Ik heb van horen zeggen (wederhelft) dat het meestal in 1 keer gaat en soms krijg je een "noodvulling". Napijn is normaal, voor zover je over normaal kunt spreken uiteraard. Zelf gelukkig nog nooit de behandeling mogen ondergaan, maar als het er beter van wordt....
Ik wens je veel sterkte met de nog op stapel staande behandelingen.
Misschien in de toekomst een naar een speciale tandarts gaan. Ik heb er goede verhalen over gehoord.
Nog even een vraagje, ben je vroegen naar de schooltandarts geweest?

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Do napijn is normaal hoor, en die tip van een speciale tandarts is echt aan te raden, ik heb er ook een gehad, en hij was super aardig voor me,legde alles perfect uit, maar helaas moest ik weg bij hem omdat ik elke keer een uur er voor moest rijden ,en de school dat niet zo heel erg leuk vond. 

@ Sylvia, ik ben naar de HA geweest en ik had zon *** stagaire zij dacht dat het eczeem was maar ik zei nee dat kan niet want heb nergens ingezwommen, dus zei ze ze maar dat het warmtebultjes zijn en ik kon er iets voor krijgen, maar is afgewezen door mij. Dus ja.

Ik voel me nu dus slechter dan vanmorgen..Ik ben dus naar de huisarts geweest, maar ik kreeg zon stagaire ,die ik moeilijk kon afwijzen want zij moet natuurlijk ook haar stage afronden maargoed. Zij heb dus naar mijn pols en knie gekeken, en ze vond dat ik krakkemikkig ben(dat mag ze toch nie zeggen??) Alsof ik daar iets kan doen dat er veel knakt-knoept... :Frown:  
Ze vond mijn pols dikker dan de andere, en me knie zei ze niks op wat dat kon zijn, ze ging met mijn eigen huisarts overleggen, en die kwam ook ff kijken, en die zei wij denken(denken hé) dat er een ontsteking in je polsgewricht zit (wat ik echt niet geloof maar okee, denk zelf dat het een tfcc scheur is.) en dat dat ook maar meteen in mijn knie was.. afijn ze vonden dat mijn pols erger was dan me knie dus nu moet ik 2 weken iburofen 3x per dag slikken (nou ben ik niet zo fan van pillen en ik krijg dat denk echt niet door me keel.) Dus ik wou nog in discussie gaan of dat ik niet naar een orthopeed kon worden doorverwezen, dacht ja laat ook maar, ik moet de dokter zelf spreken onder 4 ogen ,maar dat is niet gelukt, dus als het over 2 weken niet over is moet ik terugkomen en gaan ze iets anders bedenken...Afijn dus ik weet iets meer over me pols maar niks over me knie.. Had ook kunnen zeggen dat ik pijnstillers al had geslikt maar dat is achteraf he.

Pff héeehé zo moest er ff uit. Sorry voor het lange verhaal :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat je 1 week stage had en dat je je oom helpt bij het aardbeien plukken  :Smile: 
He vervelend dat je een stagiair kreeg en idd ze mag niet zeggen dat je krakkemikkig bent! 
Wel goed dat ze overlegde met je huisarts, maar dat je huisarts niet zelf keek en zowel je pols als knie op een ontsteking gooit en dat je dan maar 2 week lang 3x daags ibu's moet nemen is wel bedenkelijk...Ik krijg de meeste pillen ook niet door, wat ik doe is ik neem drinken wat ik lekker vind, denk aan de zee of iets anders leuks, knijp mijn neus dicht en poog te slikken, als dat niet lukt wrijf ik over mijn keel heen net zoals ze bij honden en katten doen totdat die pil weg is en dan gelijk meer slokken erachteraan... Je had het er ook over dat je de vrouwelijke fysiotherapeute niet zo vind, misschien vragen of je volgende keer een man mag en erbij vertellen waarom, dan krijg je het hopelijk voor elkaar!
Heel veel sterkte meid, dat heb je wel nodig na zo'n dag! Dikke knuffel!

@ Syl,
Ehm ik mocht wel mee, maar ik besloot dat het beter was van niet  :Wink:  Ja Emmen is zeker een leuk park  :Big Grin:  Ja ik ben ook blij dat ik met mijn ex met wie ik samenwoonde nog zo'n goede band heb, komt waarschijnlijk ook omdat we uit elkaar waren gegroeid en er geen ruzie was.. 
Ja heerlijk soms even je kledingkast uitzoeken en opruimen zodat je weet wat voor nieuwe spullen je nodig bent  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hopelijk heb je vandaag minder last van je verbrande gezicht!

@ Diane,
Irritant gevoel is dat als je je zo opgeblazen voelt  :Frown: 
Ondanks dat het "al" 9 jaar geleden is en dat je het verwerkt hebt is het begrijpelijk dat het je altijd wat zal blijven doen, heel veel sterkte in deze moeilijke dagen!

@ Do,
Ik hoop voor je dat je snel minder last hebt van hoofdpijn, rugpijn, tante rooske en tandpijn! Wel jammer dat de andere tandarts niet zo begripvol was voor je angst en dat je meerdere malen moet terugkomen voor verdere behandeling  :Frown:  
Ik heb wel even voor je opgezocht _"Meestal wordt in de eerste zitting in korte tijd de kanaalbehandeling alleen gestart (endostart) en de patiënt van de pijn verlost, waarna een langere afspraak gemaakt kan worden voor het afmaken van de behandeling."_ en http://www.tandarts.nl/index.php?opt...d=82&Itemid=64 hier staat missch je antwoord op de pijnvraag tussen... Zo'n behandeling kan over meerdere keren plaatsvinden en de pijn blijft afhankelijk van de oorzaak 1 a 2 dagen en soms langer  :Frown:  De afspraak die je bij je eigen tandarts had staan heb je laten staan? Heel veel sterkte lieverd!!!
Zoals Ronald ook al zegt, hier in Nederland hebben ze speciale angst tandartsen die gespecialiseerd zijn in het behandelnen van mensen met angst voor de tandarts en daardoor vaak al jaren niet naar een tandarts zijn geweest, hebben jullie dat misschien ook? 

@ Ronald,
Ik hoop dat het goed ging bij de fysiotherapeut en dat je niet de belangrijkste delen van de wedstrijd gemist hebt, anders wordt dat naar de herhaling kijken...
Jammer dat je na het zwemmen weer meer last van je knie kreeg, maar begrijp heel goed dat het lastig is rustig aan te doen en dat je met dit warme weer verkoeling wil!
Ik geloof dat je in elk geval nu voor de buis zit en blij bent dat Nederland net met 2-1 heeft gewonnen van Slowakije!  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... niet denderend...
Zaterdag en zondag heb ik info opgezocht over groente/fruit/kruiden en het hebben van eigen moestuintje want als hier achter de tuin klaar is wil ik graag een eigen moestuintje en dat leidde me wel ietwat af... helaas besloten Ruben en een vriend gister toch langs te komen ondanks mijn verzoek dat niet te doen en is de situatie alleen maar slechter/erger geworden en vandaag verder praten op msn had ook geen zin. Mijn beste vriendin belde me vandaag en daar kon ik tenminste wel gezellig mee praten ondanks mijn pijn en onstekingen en ondanks dat zij vrijdag is aangevallen tijdens uitgaan en daar vandaag nog aangifte en verklaring van moest ondertekenen, ze was het met me eens dat zwemmen niet goed is nu en dus komt ze donderdag gezellig langs  :Smile:  Donderdag en vrijdag wordt hier ook de keuken eindelijk gestukadoord en betegeld  :Big Grin:  Hopelijk kan ik morgen meer dan vandaag, want moet nog even urine inleveren voor controle op ontstekingen en infectie en dan hoop ik ook eindelijk van de zon te kunnen genieten!

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Bedankt man!

Volgens de tandarts moet ik nog 2 keer komen,is nl zo dat het gat te groot was.Ach beter zo wat zo'n behandeling duurt naar schijnt een hele tijd.Zo kan ik er ondertussen een beetje aan wennen aan de tandarts.
Nee ik heb vroeger nooit naar de schooltandarts geweest,de reden dat ik zo'n angst heb is dat mijn moeder vroeger wegens geldgebrek altijd naar een tandarts waar je niets moet betalen.Maar die tandarts was geen dr.dat was een beul,als kind hebben ze me nooit verdoofd en heb ik altijd de pijn van het boren/zenuw gevoeld vandaar die trauma.

@Ilonaa,Sietske,Luuss,

Bedankt iedereen voor de steun,doet me veel gaat al iets beter maar doet nog een beetje pijn.En Luuss bedankt voor de link :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Dat je nog 2x moet komen zei die andere tandarts?
Vervelend zeg dat je zo'n nare ervaring hebt gehad, dus wel begrijpelijk dat je angst voor de tandarts hebt! 
Ik had zelf toen ik 4 was kiespijn, kreeg van de weekend tandarts (gastje in opleiding) 30 prikjes in mijn mond (jaja helft mis, misselijk van de smaak van de vloeistof), bleef pijn houden en was zeker een week echt heel ziek met hoge koorts, 2 dagen later heeft de tandarts mijn kies getrokken maar ik bleef ziek en koortsig en had gelijk angst voor prikjes in mijn mond. Vorige tandarts heeft mijn vertrouwen heeeel langzaam terug gewonnen en ondanks dat het niet nodig was heb ik mijn verstandskiezen uit voorzorg bij hem laten trekken waarbij ze een half uur op mij in moesten praten voordat die naald ook maar in de buurt van mijn mond kwam, ik was zijn laatste patiënt. Achteraf is het maar goed dat ik die keus had gemaakt want 1e, 2e en 3e x bij mijn huidige/nieuwe tandarts (vaker ben ik ook niet geweest) had ik volgens hem geen beugel gehad (op mijn 10e en 11e een half jaar zo'n roze ding en 3/4 jaar een plaatjesbeugel en sindsdien een stang onderin), had ik mijn verstandskiezen nog en leefde mijn oma want daar kreeg ik de groetjes van (die 2 jaar voordat ik geboren werd al overleed)  :Confused:  
Fijn dat het in elk geval al ietsje beter gaat  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja angst voor de tandarts is geen pretje he!!Wat erg van je oma die je nooit gekend hebt :Frown:

----------


## Onassa

vandaag voel ik me niet prut....lichaam wil niet opknappen en vanavond overviel me ook weer een overklaarbaar depressief gevoel.
Ik ga dus mijn bed maar in en hoop dat mijn psych morgen beter is, want daar ben ik echt bang voor.....weer een depressie, dat trek ik niet.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ah bah, doet me eraan denken dat ik ook nog steeds 2 wortelkanaalbehandelingen moet ondergaan (terwijl ik dus 0.0 pijn heb..) Als ik zo al die verhalen hoor wíl ik al nieteens meer  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ilonaa,

Pff nja zeg! Heb je zoveel moeite gedaan voor een afspraak krijg je zo'n rotstagaire, en nog steeds géén antwoorden!! Het zou trouwens misschien wel een soort van warmteuitslag kunnen zijn (tenzij je er al veel langer last van hebt dan sinds het warm weer is natuurlijk!) Maar iig weet je nu dus nog steeds niks..!

@ Luuss,

Ah vandaar dat jullie nog zo'n goede band hebben! Kan ik me idd wel wat bij voorstellen! Een moestuintje is idd wel leuk om te hebben! Jammer dat de sfeer nu weer een beetje verpest is omdat ze toch langsgekomen zijn. Uit ervaring kan ik idd zeggen dat msn dan ook geen goede meewerker is, vaak zijn de ruzies die ik met mn vriend heb ook via msn, dan komt dan gewoon simpelweg omdat je elkaar verkeerd begrijpt, niet weet hoe iemand iets bedoeld etc etc.

Qua tandartsen heb ik ook jarenlang een beul gehad! Die had geld tekort dus wilde geld verdienen dmv bij mij overal gaatjes maken en vervolgens vullen zodat hij geld kon opeisen.. Zn verdovingen waren zéér pijnlijk en werkte bij mij nooit. Gelukkig is mn angst nu wel minder, maar toch blijf ik het een onprettig iets vinden.

@ Onassa,

Jeetje, nog steeds niet beter meid?? Nou beterschap!! Hoop dat je snel opknapt!


Vandaag voel ik mij wel prima eigenlijk, gezellig gewandeld vanmiddag, maar daar was het écht véél te heet voor, dus na een uurtje zijn we teruggekeerd en zijn we gaan zonnen/zwemmen op het recreatie. Was lekker rustig omdat het maandag is en kids nog naar school moeten en veel mensen moeten werken, dus heerlijk gezond daar! Had vanavond wel weer wat hoofdpijn maar na 2 paracetamollen was dat gelukkig zo weer over! (Krijg vaak hoofdpijn door benauwd weer).

----------


## sietske763

he lieve onas,
proberen vol te houden meid!!
ik snap best dat je bang bent voor dat gevoel.....een depressie is ook vreselijk!!
als het mo nog niet wil....aan de bel trekken he!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
Nee angst hebben voor iets wat je moet doen of angst voor iemand die je moet zien is zeker niet leuk! 

@ Lieve Diane,
Vervelend dat je lichaam prut is, waarschijnlijk ook een oorzaak dat je je geestelijk weer minder voelt.. hoop dat je lichaam zich snel weer herstelt zodat het makkelijker is om positief te blijven denken.. weet hoe het is, loop er zelf ook tegenaan... heel veel sterkte en beterschap!!!

@ Lieve Syl,
Leuk dat het je lukt om op iedereen te reageren!  :Smile: 
Ja uit elkaar groeien en geen ruzie hebben is een goede basis om vrienden te worden/blijven met je ex!
Ik zag ergens op internet een makkelijke moestuin, toepasbaar voor elke tuin/balkon/dakterras en weinig onderhoud en kosten dus lijkt me ideaal omdat ik graag mijn eigen groente/fruit en kruiden wil kweken want dat is gezonder, verser en leuker  :Smile: 
Ruben en ik hadden bij onze vorige 'ruzie' afgesproken dat als er iets was waar we over wouden praten, we het niet via msn/mail zouden bespreken en toch stuurt hij me een mail, ik had eerst gereageerd met dat ik face-to-face wou reageren maar was zo stom geweest om toch terug te mailen omdat het mij dwars zat en dat ging inderdaad zoals je zelf met je vriend wel eens ervaart totaal verkeerd...
He wat naar dat je zo'n tandarts hebt gehad, logisch dat je angst hebt voor de tandarts, maar wel fijn dat dat afneemt en anders is er nog de angst tandarts...
Fijn dat je zo'n lekkere voornamelijk ontspannen dag hebt gehad! Ja zijn meer mensen die met dit benauwde drukkende weer meer last hebben van hoofdpijn, meer water en sap drinken over de dag heen kan wel ietwat helpen... 
Fijn dat je hoofdpijn na 2 paracetamollen weer over was!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me na een ellendige tijd is weer een beetje beter.Tandpijn is weg hopelijk blijft hij weg,blij dat ik toch ben geweest.Alleen met momenten heb ik nog wat buikpijn van tante rooske maar is dragelijk,sevens neem ik daar een pilleke voor in.Heb alleen wat seurieuse last van de warmte,kan er niet zo goed tegen word er chagrijnig van al van jongs af.Maar voor de rest voel ik me vandaag best oké!!

@Lieve Onassa,

Wat jammer te lezen dat je je nog steeds niet beter.Hoop echt van harte dat je je snel weer beter mag voelen.Heel veel sterkte en de moed niet laten zakken he.Ook al is het niet altijd makkelijk.

Heel veel liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

voel me vandaag echt naar, zal ik nooit snel zeggen.....
heb het ook niet vaak....
voel me doelloos en leeg en een beetje ongelukkig....
geen reden heb ik voor dit gevoel, het is er gewoon.
maar ik weet wel dat het hooguit 2 dagen is, is mijn ervaring....
ik moet nog op een paar mensen reageren en belangstelling tonen aan mn lieverds op mc,
maar weet niet of ik het op kan brengen......excuses alvast

----------


## Onassa

Lieve Siets!

Idd, jou hoor je niet vaak klagen.
Goed om te weten dat dit gevoel bij jou hooguit een dag of 2 duurt.
Kan het ook samen hangen met het warme weer, en dat je moeite heb een koel plekje te creeen???
Zou je stiekem willen adviseren wat tramadol te nemen, maar dit heb ik niet gezegt hoor :Wink: 
Laat de rest op MC maar even voor wqt het is, je hoeft niet altijd overal op te reageren, heb ik ook niet altijd de energie voor.
Nu even aan jezelf denken lievere!!!

dikke knuffel van mij!

----------


## sietske763

ik zal nu ff een tramal pakken,
zijn wel over de datum, maar slik wel vaker iets wat over de datum is en is voor mij geen probleem
als ik me beter voel door de tramal meld ik het wel.

----------


## Onassa

doe dat maar, wie weet kom je dan de dag/dagen net effe wat beter door,
Ik gaf zaterdag mijn man ook wat druppels, en die knapte er ook heel erg van op.
Over datum is op zich niet erg,enkel kan het zijn dat de werking dan wat minder is.
sterkte meid!

----------


## dotito

Hey Babske,

Hoop voor harte dat het slechte gevoel snel verdwijnt,en wens jou ook heel veel sterkte toe,en hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter!!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## dotito

Vandaag op zich nog een redelijke goede dag gehad.Na de cardioloog waar de test en fietstest en de ECG allemaal goed waren,was ik enorm blij om ben.Zijn we nog even naar shoping center even gaan wandelen,we waren er in de geburen.Daar zijn we een kleinigheidje gaan eten,en heb ik een grijze zomer pul,en 't shirt gekocht gewoon omdat ik zo gelukkig was dat ik niets aan mijn hart heb.Als baby heb ik 2 maanden in ziekenhuis gelegen met een hartafwijkingen wat dat weet mijn moeder niet meer,want ze heeft de papieren niet meer :Cool: .Dacht altijd dat ik iets had aan mijn hart,omdat die steken zo pijnlijk zijn.Maar volgens de Dr.is het gewoon puur stress is.

----------


## Ilonaa

@Sylvia, Ja idd zon rotstagaire ach jaa, ik ga over 2 weekjes gezellig weer terug op bezoek :Wink:  En die bultjes heb ik sinds zaterdag maar als ik er geen jeuk aan had had ik ze nooit ontdekt, maar als ik er niet aan ga krabben dan heb ik er geen last van.

@Luus, ja vind ik ook niet leuk maar ik ben vroeger bijna gestikt in een mentos , en sindsdien ben ik er heeel bang voor dat dit met zulke pillen ook gebeurd, nou weet ik dat ik groter en wijzer ben geworden,maar toch, ik heb namelijk ook een smeltparacetemol met een bessensmaak, anders krijg ik ze nooit in en als ik die in water op moet lossen heb ik ze pas over 1 uur op want vind het allemaaal zoo goor...ook die ibu in poeder is zo vies...bah
Moet eerlijk zijn maar heb ze niet genomen en denk ook niet dat ik dat ga doen, is geen slimme keuze maargoed. Hoop wel dat het nu weer wat beter met je gaat! 

@Onassa,Diane(toch?) Vervelend dat je nog steeds zieek bent en dat met dat mooie weer. Van harte beterschap!! 

@Sietske, zulke gevoelens heb ik ook wel eens en ik weet echt niet waar het vandaan komt, ik hoop dat je medicijn heb geholpen & veel beterschap! 

@ Do ( ik mag je wel zo noemen toch?) Fijn dat alles van je hart helemaal goed is,en dat je van je wkb niet meer zoveel pijn meer heb en even lekker heb gewandeld in het winkelcentrum!! 


_Ik voelde me vandaag wel goed hoor, alleen ik heb zon ontzettend last van mijn pols, niet te geloven gewoon, dit verhaaltje typen kostte mijn 10 minuten terwijl ik het normaal in 2á3 minuten typ.Ook kreeg ik net nog geen eens een pak drinken met zon draaidop open wat normaal wel lukte, met toch veel pijn&kracht geven is het wel gelukt.Maarja ik ga lekker vakantie vieren  Vrijdag van 9.00 tot 10.00 rapport ophalen en dan echt vakantie maar ben morgen en donderdag ook lekker vrij .

Liefs.._

----------


## Onassa

Jeetje Ilona, das mooi balen dat je pols zo pijn doet?
Vaak is het juist met warm weer wat beter.
Maar 10 minuten over die tekst typen....ppff, kijk jij daar maar mee uit meid!

Ik voel me weer zoals gewoonlijk 's morgens misselijk en buikpijn.
Ik hoest nog als een dolle....
als het volgende week niet beter is, maar even langs de huisarts.

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me erg belabberd. Opgestaan met pijn in mijn knie. Gisteren niets bijzonders gedaan, dat ik 'm geforceerd zou hebben.! Ik zit niet lekker in mijn vel.

Ik heb deze weken genomen om bij te tanken. Want ik ben bekaf., dan moet ik er voor waken dat ik niet verder afglijdt...

----------


## sietske763

@ilona en gossie, veel sterkte en beterschap
@onas, ga aub wat eerder naar de dokter, lieverd, het duurt nu al zolang...
ik voel me in mn hoofd net als een centrifuge.......neem zo maar ff een seroquel, helpt altijd goed tegen dit gevoel.
verder ben ik gelukkig weer op de rails, ben weer helemaal vrolijk!!!

----------


## Ilonaa

@Onassa, ja vind het ook heel raar maargoed, ik kijk wel uit hoor. En jij ook veel beterschap zeg, en idd volgende week als het niet ber is gewoon ff naar de HA,daar zijn ze tenslotte voor  :Wink: 

@Gossie ,ook jij beterschap met je knie,en ik hoop dat je gauw weer opgeknapt en lekker uitrusten! 

@ Sietske dankjewel & fijn dat je weer vrolijk bent !

Ik voel me nu eigenlijk wel goed, maar aan de andere kant vind ik het niet zo gezond dat ik zoveeel pijn heb maarja..als het echt echt niet meer gaat ga ik gewoon naar de HAP hoor of weer terug naar de huisarts.

----------


## sietske763

@ ilonaa, heb nog ff teruggelezen, post van jou..
maar ik denk hetzelfde als syl....zou het zonne/warmte uitslag zijn??
als ik te lang/vaak in de zon zit heb ik ook bultjes..

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best(mentaal)ben opgestaan met een voos gevoel in mijn hoofd,mijn hoofd wil precies niet mee :Confused: Met de pijn aan mijn pols is het iets beter,raar dat het alijd opkomt als ik ongesteld ben.De rugpijn is dragelijk,maar daar zitten de pijnpleister voor een deel tussen,maar beter een "pijnvrij"leven zoals sietske altijd zegt,dan veel pijn hebben en er niets voor innemen.En met tante rooske gaat het ook al veel beter,heb gevoel dat de magnesium en het weekje op dieet staan toch iets doen aan de menstruatie klachten :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

succes do, en leve de pillen!! en pleisters

----------


## dotito

Bedankt schattie,idd leve de pillen en de pleisters!!!!zonder hadden veel van ons geen dragelijk leven gehad.Heb soms echt te doen met de mensen in Afrika,die hebben daar bijna niets van medicatie,moet toch erg zijn :Frown: 


Ben blij dat je je vandaag iets beter voelt,ik ben opgestaan met een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd,hoop dat sevens overgaat!!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

heb ook zo,n raar gevoel in mn kop
heb daar weer pillen voor, dus alweer....leve de pillen!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best,is vooral dat raar gevoel in mijn hoofd dat maakt me zo misselijk.Moet nu wel zeggen de laaste tijd heb ik ook weer veel dromen over mijn verleden,voel me als ik ontwaak altijd zo verdrietig.Met mijn rug gaat het momenteel redelijk,mag niet klagen "zal maar hout van houden".'T is vooral mentaal dat ik me niet zo best voel,is ook altijd na mijn menstruatie.Ik hou maandelijk zo'n boekje bij,vandaar dat ik dat altijd weet.Moet nu wel zeggen gisteren avond is het wel iets gebeterd,dat wel.Ach positief blijven,ga sevens op terras een boekje lezen en zo verzet in mijn zinnen een beetje.Ik lees heel graag,ben nu Aspe aan het lezen.Normaal lees ik altijd over pschygologie,maar heb er nu even genoeg van :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@do, sterkte meid, verdrietig ontwaken is zo naar....

mijn hoofd staat weer op knappen......voel me echt niet verdrietig of depri hoor.....alleen dat drukke....gek word je daarvan, mn pil daarvoor heeft gi totaal niet geholpen dus heeft het geen zin om m in te nemen....
nou ja...word weer een dagje uitzitten

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dank u wel lieverd!!
Ja heb dat dikwijls zo ontwaken,heeft met mijn verleden te maken vertel ik je ooit wel eens.Ook ik heb een hele zware jeugd gekend,denk dat er soms nog dingen voor vroeger naar boven komen in mijn slaap.

Hoop voor jou dat dat gevoel in je hoofd snel beterd,jammer dat het niet overgaat met pilletje.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ken dat ook; naar of verdrietig ontwaken... als ik kan slaap ik dan gewoon nog wat verder in de hoop wat later 'vrolijker' wakker te worden!
Kan zo m'n hele dag verpesten als ik met die droom blijf lopen  :Frown: 
Komt ook door m'n verleden ....

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me wel ok vandaag; goed geslapen, maar zal nog tijdje duren eer ik 'bijgerust' ben..
Vandaag lekker genieten en me rustig houden  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Idd het blijft de hele dag in je hoofd rond spoken,degoetant!! :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Wel aardig, maar als de temperatuur oploopt wordt het al snel minder. Wordt ik oud??? Ik kan er niet tegen als het te warm wordt. Slaap slecht en dus veels te weinig en loop de hele dag met koppijn als een zombie rond. Ben nergens voor te porren. Gelukkig wordt het volgende week wat dragelijker.

----------


## Ilonaa

Pff ja het is idd echt heel warm. Ze zeggen dat het in midden 34 graden word, maar als het hier nu al keiwarm is en ik het nu al keiheet heb, geloof ik gerust dat ook bij ons de 37 graden word gehaald, pfff sjezus, zelfs voor een meisje als ik is dit niet te houden,blij dat het binnen zo koel is!

Ik voel me vandaag eigenlijk wel goed, ik heb lekker zomervakantie !! Maar geen tijd voor vakantie vanaf volgende week donderdag ben ik weer aan het werk, ik ga 2á 3 weken bessen plukken (wat moet ik anders doen he... vakkenvullen vind k niet leuk), iets waar je pols hard nodig heb, maar dat maakt niet uit, ik moet ook geld verdienen haha :Wink:  Dus jullie zullen me dan ff niet zien hierzo! 
Verder heb ik wel nog steeds erg pijn in mn pols zelfs meer dan mn knie  :Frown:  Iburofen en paracetemol werken niet echt geloof ik... Naja ik ga lekker vakantieee vieren !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Houdoe :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

@ilonaa,
fijne vakantie en sterkte met je klachten....vooral als je nog bessen gaat plukken!!

voel me wel goed, hoofd is weer rustig, gelukkig.
straks naar terras, voetbal kijken.

----------


## joshuatree

steeds beter.....ben gelukkig niet meer zo heel erg depri......
krijg ook steeds meer gedaan op een dag.... moet alleen weer oppassen dat ik niet teveel doe....want dat gaat nooit goed ...
beetje buikpijn voor vanmiddag.....nederland - brazilie...
groetjes en sterkte voor allen

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Ja idd. Je wordt bejaard! Haha welnee gek  :Wink:  Iedereen heeft er last van, slecht slapen is niet vreemd in een stikbenauwde kamer (ik heb vannacht heerlijk op het balkon gezeten haha) En als het echt snikheet is (zoals vandaag) heb ik ook last van hoofdpijn hoor!!

@ Ilonaa,

Geniet van je vakantie!!

@ Josh,

Wat fijn om te horen dat je je beter voelt! En ik denk dat iedereen wel een beetje last heeft van gezonde spanning voor de voetbalwedstrijd  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me verder helemaal goed! Eigenlijk kan ik best genieten van dit lekkere weer!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter,maar nog steeds heb ik last van dat raar gevoel in mijn hoofd(onrust)Al bij al heb ik vandaag nog een redelijke goeie dag gehad.We zijn naar zee in NL geweest en naaar het Veerse meer was ginder zalig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Moet zeggen heb wel niet liggen zonnen,want daar kan ik niet tegen.Maar we hebben ginder wat gaan wandelen,met de voetjes in de zee,mmm lekker was dat,iets gegeten,en dan heeft mijn ventje ginder even voetbal gekeken NL,Brazilie, ze speelde dat ginder in een friettent.Moet zeggen dat ik wel enorme hoofdpijn heb,maar denk dat dat komt doordat weer.Maar heb eerlijk gezegd wel genoten van mijn dag,naargelang ik me niet zo best voelde.Heb een mooie dag gehad :Big Grin: 

@Josh,

Blij te horen dat je je niet meer zo depri voelt,doe het maar rustig aan.

Lieve groet Do

----------


## joshuatree

warm...warm...en nog veel warmer....
en pijn in mijn rug, heb me vanmorgen vertild.....ben de garage op aan het ruimen..
rest van de dag maar rustig doen.....en jullie ook allemaal...is veel te warm om gek te doen....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

wel weer redelijk....gi een vreselijk naar gesprek gehad met iemand(broer van partner)
en heb gevraagd waarom hij mij al ruim 6 jaar negeert en weggaat als ik binnenstap....
ik weet nu waar ik aan toe ben.....was heeeel erg gekwetst terwijl ik dacht dat ik niet meer te kwetsen was.....
nu doe ik het gewoon anders...als hij in mij niets positiefs ziet(hoe kan dat na 3 x hallo zeggen??)dan bekijken ze het maar...
hij heeft zo,n vreemde fam. dat ik me nu ergens wel opgelucht voel...ik heb tegen iedereen gemaild dat ik uit zo,n ziekmakend contact stap....
dus.....leve de vrijheid!!!!
alleen zijn pa en ma ga ik nog naar toe, mits er geen anderen zijn

----------


## Onassa

Siets....naar zo'n gesprek maar achteraf misschien juist heel bevrijdend!
aan zulke mensen heb je niets, alleen maar stress en dat moet je niet willen.

verder niet bij gelzen en ik ben er nu nauwelijk tot niet omdat het veel te heet os om achter de pc te zitten.
vannacht in een tent in de tuin geslapen met manlief.
was heerlijk, maar vannacht kan dat niet vanwege zware buien die komen, dus gaan we in de woonkamer voor de open schuifpui liggen.

Ik wens jullie allemaal veel sterkte met deze hete dagen.
ik spring mijn zwembadje weer even in.

----------


## sietske763

ja ja , je hebt het goed voor elkaar...eigen zwembadje....heerlijk.
hoe is het met je??
wat positievere berichten???
lekker, in schuifpui slapen,
wij hebben ook eindelijk iets gepland om onze tuin leuker te maken....een soort prieeltje gaat een klusjesman voor ons maken, lekker veel riet erbij...
als het zo warm is als nu, ga ik daar net als jij ook slapen

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Is zoals Onassa,al aanhaalt,aan zo'n mensen heb je toch niets.En uiteindelijk moet je leven met je man,maar is altijd wel jammer dat mensen zo tegen je doen.En vooral dat het familie is van je man.

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds raar in mijn hoofd :Confused: denk dat van dat weer ook komt.Is veel te warm,heb vanacht met de ventilator naast me geslapen.Duurde wel lang voor ik in slaap viel,ben rond de middag opgestaan met een houte kop.Ga sevens een wandeling maken,hopelijk is dan wat beter :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk,alleen wat last van mijn rug,en moe.Ga sevens weer even een wandeling maken helpt altijd een beetje tegen rugpijn!

----------


## joshuatree

niet zo goed..... nergens zin in en moe....
moet dalijk naar het ziekenhuis voor intake.....vrijdag scopie van de rechterknie...alweer
hoop dat het nu wel helpt.....daarna nog terug voor de linkerknie...ook alweer
ben aan allebei al een keer geholpen....
hoop dat de dag nog beter word....
groetjes aan allen.....Josh

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Succes! Hoop dat ze nu wel iets voor je kunnen betekenen in het ziekenhuis!

Vandaag voel ik me wel weer iets beter, behalve dat mn ogen ontzettend pijn doen, ze voelen enorm zwaar en opgezwollen aan!

----------


## sietske763

sterkte josh.....iig is het erg keuk voor jou dat ned. gewonnen heeft van braz.
en di. heb je s.avonds ook weer wat leuks!!
kijk jij naar alle wedstrijden van de WK of alleen als ned. speelt?

syl, we gaan gewoon door met ons positieve leven!!

voel mezelf wel goed

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me moe ... weer véél te weinig geslapen; maar ga vandaag shoppen met m'n vriendin, dus ga er een leuke middag van maken!!  :Wink: 

@Joshua,
van mij een dikke knuffel!! Hopelijk kunnen kleine dingen je dag(en) beter maken en een glimlach op je gezicht brengen!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk heb gisteren avond wel weer een hyperventilatie aanval gehad,Voelde pijnlijk aan op de borst.Ging totaal niet over heb ik dan maar een half (clonazepam) genomen,anders had ik totaal niet kunnen slapen.de laaste tijd heb ik er enorm last van.Denk dat te maken heeft met innerlijke onrust .....
Voor de rest verder goed geslapen,sevens nog naar de tandarts dat is minder :Confused: 

@Josh,

Succes bij de dokter,en sterkte!!

----------


## joshuatree

@ Sietske...
Dit is het eerste jaar dat ik bijna alle wedstrijden heb gekeken....best veel als je nooit voetbal kijkt.
Mijn vriendin is er ook blij mee ( niet dus..  :Smile:  )
alleen nederland kijkt zij...en duitsland...
ja word spannend dinsdag....maar op papier moet het wel lukken..

@ Syl , agnes, sietske,Do
bedankt voor de steun....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## joshuatree

@ Do ....
Sterkte bij de tandarts!!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben gisteren in slaap gevallen op het zwembad. Mijn buik is knal rood, heb afgelopen nacht niet geslapen en was goed ziek. Nu mag ik zo meteen ook nog naar de fysio toe en moet dan krachttraining doen. Ben benieuwd hoe dat gaat. Niet te veel zweten in ieder geval want douchen is ook al een kwelling.

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel Josh,voel me echt niet zo best nu,gewoon uit angst.Om vier u moet ik er naar toe(grrrr :Confused: )Gelukkig ga ik nu wel naar mijn tandarts die goeie,daar ben ik al blij om.

En ben je al langs ziekenhuis geweest?

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Oei :Confused: ....dat is minder smeer je maar goed in met aftersun,want verbranden is niet zo gezond voor je huid.

Weet je wat helpt Aloe vera en dermanox, weet ni dat je dat in NL kan krijgen dermanox moet je maar eens kijken.

----------


## sietske763

ha josh,
wij kijken als ned moet, in de kroeg, echt zooooooooo leuk, veel leuker dan thuis op de bank!!!
in onze vak. moest ned ook 2 x, hebben toen ook heel leuk met alle nederlanders zitten kijken op groot scherm.
in de meeste kroegen hebben ze ook een groot scherm.....dus we zijn dinsdag weer paraat op onze barkruk!!
geniet ervan josh!!! en we hopen natuurlijk dat ze winnen!!
ze zullen wel uitkomen in de finale tegen duitsland, ik was toen nog erg jong maar vergeet die wedstrijd in 1974 echt niet!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Idd!! Haha en ik moet écht iets aan die enorme wallen onder mn ogen gaan doen nu  :Stick Out Tongue:  vannacht maar goed slapen :Big Grin: !

@ Ronald,

Ai, nu een beetje een zonnesteek opgelopen? En idd heeeel veel smeren met aftersun, werkt lekker verkoelend en is wel goed voor je huid  :Smile: 

@ Do,

Hoop dat je de tandarts overleefd hebt, en nu niet zo heel veel pijn hebt!

@ Sietske,

Haha ja in de kroeg kijken is idd wel gezellig! Denk eerlijk gezegd ook dat het een finale Duitsland-Nederland wordt. Urugauy maakt zo goed als 0.0 kans zonder Suárez (nja miss zit ik wel fout  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Dinsdag ga ik gewoon thuis kijken, in de kroeg doet iedereen zo leip vrolijk (niet leuk als je ff een rotbui hebt :Stick Out Tongue: ) en ze maken je doof met toeters gegil etc. Haha!

----------


## joshuatree

@Do.....en hoe was het bij de tandarts??? ik hoop dat het is meegevallen....
Ik was voor niks naar het ziekenhuis geweest ....er was geen dokter aanwezig... :Frown: 
Niet dat ze even afbellen.....achja ...gelukkig woon ik maar 5 minuten van het ziekenhuis vandaan....maar dan nog hadden ze even kunnen bellen....moet ik ook als ik niet kan.
Vrijdag is de operatie ...moet al daarzijn om 7:20
Operatie zal wel om 8 uur zijn...stelt niet veel voor....maar kan dan wel niet met de hond lopen een paar dagen... is weer wat minder...want ik ben de enigste die eigenlijk met de hond loopt, en ik weet hoe het de vorige keer is gegaan....loop ik toch weer zelf met de hond...
We zullen het wel zien ....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## joshuatree

@Sietske...
Dat zou wat zijn.....Nederland - Duitsland
Van mij mag het,maar ik denk dat het spanje word.....
Ik kijk morgen gewoon thuis samen met mijn vriendin,dochter gaat morgen op schoolkamp...voor het eerst ergens anders slapen...bah is toch wel even raar....
Veel plezier in de kroeg, en duimen maar dat het goed afloopt
Groetjes Josh

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Josh,

Idd een beetje vreemd dat ze niet afgebeld hebben.. Lijkt mij wel zo netjes! En idd net zoals je zegt, als jij niet kunt moet je óók afbellen! Succes met je operatie, enne goed je rust nemen daarna hoor! Desnoods een rooster maken met wie wanneer met de hond loopt, als jíj het maar niet doet!!

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Bij de tandarts viel het redelijk mee,ze heeft vandaag enkel mijn tandplak verwijderd.Is omdat ik zoveel schrik heb dat ze in stukken gaat werken mijn tandarts,en dat vind ik wel goed.Moet binnen een goei week terug komen,dan gaat ze de wortelkanaalbehandling/gaatjes vullen verder zetten.Voor de rest had ik nog een heel goei gebid zei ze,daar was ik al heel blij om.Ben een goei 2 jaar niet geweest uit angst,maar nu ga ik dat onderhouden.Zou dat echt niet zien zitten een vals gebit momenteel(grrrr :Confused: )

Voel me enorm moe de laaste tijd,pffff......gister avond ook weeral een hyperventilatie aanval gekregen,daarstraks voelde ik me ook al niet zo best.Ach zal wel betere zeker,vanavond ga ik is vroeg naar bed dat helpt meestal.

Wel niet netjes van de dr.dat hij niet heeft afgebeld :Cool: als wij dat niet doen moeten we een consultatie betalen!!Wens je veel succes met je operatie,en ge weet het hé niet teveel doen!!goed rusten,en laat u vriendin maar eens met de hond buiten gaan.

Lieve Groet Do :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Viel redelijk goed mee,wil niet zeggen dat ik geen angst had.Maar ze gaat me meerdere keren laten terug komen om mijn angst te laten overwinnen.Vandaag heeft ze enkel het tandplak verwijderd,ben blij dat gedaan is :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ah dat is idd een goede manier! Niet alles in 1x maar in kleine stapjes zodat je uiteindelijk je angst kan overwinnen!

----------


## Onassa

> ze zullen wel uitkomen in de finale tegen duitsland, ik was toen nog erg jong maar vergeet die wedstrijd in 1974 echt niet!!!


Ik was toen 10 en weet het nog goed.
Als het nu ook uitkomt dat ze weer tegenover elkaar in de finale staan , dan ga ik ECHT niet kijken, dat trekt mijn hart niet.
Zou het vreselijk vinden.
Dan heb ik nog liever dat ze morgen eruit gaan dan dat ze in de finale van Duitsland verliezen....dat kom ik nooit meet te boven.
En dan te weten dat mijn zus al meer dan de helft van haar leven in duitsland woont.....de deserteur! :Embarrassment: 
Nee....ik kan het goed handelen als ze van Spanje in de finale verliezen (liever niet natuurlijk) maar okee...daar zou ik mee kunnen leven.
Bahhhh....was ik maar wat minder fanatiek met zulke tournooien.

Verder voel ik me redelijk....'s morgens is het nog steeds prut en hoest hele klodders op, maar het gaat weer wat beter met die nare griep.

Josh....bij deze alvast heel veel sterkte met de operatie!!

----------


## Ronald68

Het gaat al weer wat beter, vannacht redelijk goed geslapen en bij de fysio ging het ook allemaal wel aardig. Vandaag 20 jaar bij Jolanda! dat gaan we zaterdag uitgebreid vieren met vrienden en familie en vanavond met heel Nederland na de overwinning op Uruguay.

@ Onassa,
Ik was 6 of 7 maar ben er voorheen vaak aan herinnerd door mijn vader. Komende zondag gaan we ze pakken met 1-0 goal vd Vaart in de 93e minuut wat zou dat mooi zijn en dan een close-up van een dansende Sylvie van der Vaart in een Bavaria jurkje. Ik zie het al helemaal zitten hoor. Eindelijk van het trauma af.

----------


## sietske763

ja ja, ronald, wat een gedoe om die bavariajurkjes........maar het is zo vaak herhaald op TV dat ze gewoon gratis reclame hebben gehad!!

----------


## Onassa

Dat zou wat zijn Ronald....maar zo lang in spanning zitten, bbbrrrr.....

Ik voel me niet lekker, koppijn en misselijk, zoals iedere ochtend alleen nu wat erger en ik moet zo naar de tandarts....aaarrgggggg

Hoe is het eigenlijk afgelopen met die bavaria jurk meiden??

----------


## joshuatree

voel ik me vreemd......mijn dochter net weggebracht...is op schoolkamp...eerste keer weg.....

----------


## sietske763

ja josh, dat is wennen zo,n eerste keer!!!
zorg jij alleen voor je dochter??

----------


## dotito

@Ronald, proficiat met je 20 jaar samen zijn,dat moet je zeker vieren :Wink: 


@Josh,

Ja josh,dat is even wennen he man dat je dochter voor de eerste keer op kamp is.Maar dat is normaal hoor dat je je een beetje vreemd voelt,had ik destijds ook.Hoe oud u dochter?

@Onassa,

Sterkte bij de tandarts!!!!

Vandaag voel ik me goed,heb goed geslapen, en heb geen pijn :Big Grin: Moet zeggen we zijn gisteren wel vroeg gaan slapen,ventje was kapot en ik had heel veel pijn.En heeft me wel deugd gedaan.Ik heb tot 11u geslapen,komt ook niet gauw voor.

----------


## joshuatree

@Sietske @ Do......

Nee ik zorg samen met mijn partner voor onze dochter....ze is 12 word dit jaar november 13....ik weet het ....beetje loslaten.
Maar is toch wel moeilijk....maar ik weet dat ze het heel leuk gaat hebben...
Mijn vriendin heeft het er moeilijker mee...maarja dat is moeder eigen he.....
Groetjes Josh

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Haha doet me denken aan een duitse auto die ik gister zag rijden, haf 6 vlaggetjes uit zijn auto hangen, 4 voor Nl en 2 voor Duitsland, als dat een finale duitsland-NL gaat worden, voor wie moet die vent dan zijn? haha :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ronald

Gefeliciteerd!!

@ Sietske

Sja idd, als ze gewoon helemaal níets van die jurkjes hadden aangetrokken, had iedereen wel in die bavariajurkjes gelopen, maar had bavaria geen gratis reclame gehad, nu door al die commotie rond die jurkjes krijgen ze idd gewoon gratis reclame! Slim doordacht  :Wink: 

@ Josh,

Zoiets is voor iedere ouder moeilijk hoor  :Wink:  Elke keer wanneer ik op kamp ga of een paar dagen wegben wilt mn moeder het liefst ook in huilen uitbarsten haha en dan ben ik al een stuk ouder  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi hoi, sorry heb even niks van me laten horen ,want had het druk haha,

Ik voel me vandaag eigenlijk wel redelijk goed.. Alleen ik blijf pijn houden, en de knie begint weer vaker pijnlijk te worden en de pols tja die doet het allermeeste pijn, en ik ben ook niet echt van plan om volgende weer naar huis te worden gestuurd met pijnstilling,ik ga denk gewoon van alles proberen te vragen rongtenfoto, verwijzing,mri scan misschien wel (al houd ik niet van kleine donkere plekken/tunnels..) Ben dan wel veel eisend, maar ik wil liever weten dat alles goed is dan dat er bijvoorbeeld een scheurtje zou kunnen zitten,wat ik dan nooit te weten zal komen als die dingen niet doe. Dusja beter voor niks al die onderzoeken, dan geen onderzoeken en pijn blijven houden, toch?. 

Nou even wat leuks, ik hoop trouwens wel dat Nederland vanavond wint! En als we dan tegen Duitsland in de finale staan, tjaa hopelijk winnen we dan ook maar of mijn zus dan veilig in Duitsland kan wonen? :Confused:  

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## Ronald68

@Josh,

Is ze ook nog nooit uit logeren geweest? 
Ik vin het overigens ook altijd vreemd als de kinderen uit logeren zij. Het is dan extreem rustig. Maar je moet maar zo denken ze komt gewoon weer thuis, vol met verhalen hoe leuk het allemaal was.
Afgelopen weekeinde waren er 2 vriendje te logeren, dat is dan weer het andere uiterste.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Idd je moet gewoon doordrammen hoor! Totdat je je zin krijgt en éindelijk eens te weten komt of het allemaal wel goed gaat met je knie!
Nou NL heeft dus toch gewonnen  :Wink:  Mooie wedstrijd, op het eind werd het stikvervelend toen hij na 3 min nóg niet afgefloten had en doorging tot de 5 min., Grr!

@ Ronald,

Hehe ja nog 2 extra bij de 3 kinderen die je zelf al hebt.. volle boel!!

----------


## gossie

@ Ronald

Het kan nog net, van harte gefeliciteerd, 20 jaar bij je partner Jolanda. :Smile: 

@ Sietske

Ik hoop dat je 'n leuke avond in de kroeg hebt gehad? Ned - Uru 3 -2. Op naar de finale. Misschien NED -DUI . Dan zit iedereen echt achter de buis, scherm. etc. :Big Grin: 

@ Onassa

Ik hoop dat het meegevallen is bij de tandarts? :EEK!: 

@ Joshuatree

Ik hoop dat het meegevallen is om je/jullie dochter weg te brengen. Met kamp. En de eerste keer voor jullie beiden.! Al is het moeder(s) eigen. :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Sylvia

Bedankt voor al je reacties. Een pluim voor jou  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 

@ Iloona

Ik wens jou veel beterschap toe. :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@gossie, bedankt voor je belangstelling,
was echt reuze leuk in de kroeg!!
hoe voel jij je vandaag??

hier alles goed, zometeen naar arts voor medicijnontrole

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed,alleen die stomme rug daar heb ik sinds kort weer veel last van.Tja zou is wat meer terug aan beweging moeten doen,helpt ook tegen rugpijn :Cool: 

@Sietske,

Zal gisteren nogal iets geweest zijn in cafè zeker!!Heb het ook thuis met momenten gezien :Big Grin:  Ja die Nederlanders maken altijd zoveel lawaai tijdens de voetbal hé,amai.Vorige week toen wij aan Veerse meer zaten was het ook voetbal.En toen maakte NL een goal,(Jezus :EEK!: )wat was dat voor een kabaal,maar wel een leuke sfeer!!

----------


## Oki07

Was gisteren ook in de kroeg; waanzinnig druk, maar ook echt héél gezellig. De laatste minuten duurde lang; wat een spanning. En nu zitten "WE" dus in de finale. Zondag hopelijk weer een feestje.

----------


## Ilonaa

@Sylvia, Ja voor mn knie maar ook voor mn pols hoor. :Wink:  
@ gossie , dankjewel !
@ Do, ja dat is hier altijd hee, nu maar hopen dat we zondag winnen !! :Big Grin: 

Ik voel mijn vandaag niet echt goed,het lijkt alsof ik wil huilen maar ik huil bijna nooit, ik slik het altijd door(ja is dom dat weet ik ) en tja waardoor dat gevoel komt weet ik niet, er zit wel iets dwars hoor.. en ik hoop daar ook hopelijk met de huisarts uit te komen maandag als die stagaire er tenminste niet is.. Maar eerst voor mn pols en knie dat is belangrijker denk ik..

liefs,
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilonaa,

Als je wil huilen,gewoon huilen!!!
Iets inslikken is niet goed he meid,schrijf het anders van u af!!Hoop dat je zo vlug mogelijk u hartje kan luchten.Kan je achteraf heel veel deugd doen :Embarrassment: 

Veel liefs Do

----------


## joshuatree

vandaag voel ik me weer minder.... nergens zin in...depri en moe...
deze medicatie is volgens mij niet voldoende.... alweer niet...

groetjes aan allen en ik hoop dat jullie je beter voelen....

@Do ....sterkte met je rug...

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel josh,

Jij ook heel veel sterkte man!!

----------


## gossie

Moe en blijf maar moe. 's middag lig meestal ff op bed. Niet slapen alleen maar ff liggen. Ik heb wel aan peut doorgegeven, het gaat zoals het gaat. Zolang ik er maar bewust van ben!!!!!!!!!
Maar misschienkomt het ook wel van de warmte.

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Do ik heb je een privébericht gestuurd!
@ Josh, jij ook veel beterschap en sterkte he, hoop voor je dat het gauw overgaat! 

@gossie, jij oook lekker uitrusten he, en het komt idd ook wel beetje door de warmte hoor! 

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Ah ja idd, maar net zoals Do zegt als je wilt huilen gewoon lekker huilen! Vaak voel je je daarna een stuk opgeluchter!  :Smile: 

@ Do,

Sterkte met je rug!!

@ Josh,

Jij ook sterkte! Hoop dat je morgen een betere dag hebt, alhoewel het wel weer warmer dan vandaag gaat worden! (misschien werkt het als het weer iets koeler is  :Wink: )

@ Gossie,

Ach ja je bent niet de enige die last heeft van de warmte hoor! Ik krijg er constant bloedneuzen van (pff stom familietrekje) en vaak aan het eind van de dag heb ik barstende koppijn! Zoals nu dus weer  :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

@ diversen,
thanx voor de felicitaties 20 lijkt veel maar slechts 12,8 er van zijn we officieel getrouwd hoor.

Ik voel me steeds beter, de rode kleur lijkt wat af te nemen, volgens mij was ik ook verbrand op mijn rug want die is al aan het vervellen, vervelend die jeuk!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me pffff...die rug wil gewoon weer niet mee :Frown: ,maar ben wel blij dat Spanje in de Finale zit :Big Grin:

----------


## joshuatree

@ Do....sterkte met je rug en doe het maar rustig aan...

ik voel me vandaag gelukkig weer wat beter, alleen heel erg warm.....is teveel van het goeie voor mij...is alweer 33 graden bij ons achter in de tuin....
Vanavond komt onze dochter alweer terug...( gelukkig)  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@josh,

Dank u wel josh,ben blij dat je je wat beter voelt :Wink: En vanavond zie je je dochter terug.Jou dag kan al niet meer stuk.

Liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffffff doodmoe,
heb 4 uur gezinshulp gehad, de hele tent stond hier op zn kop omdat ze me vorige week geen vervanging hebben gegeven.....dus poetsen, opruimen,wassen en drogen.
MAAR......de koffers zijn nu iig uitgepakt!!

----------


## Ilonaa

@Sylvia, ja ik ben niet zo iemand die ineens gaat huilen hoor,hihi.
@Do rustig aan doen met je rug, en ja het is idd wel beter dat Spanje won!
@Josh, fijn dat je weer beter voelt en dat je dochter weer thuiskomt  :Wink: 
@Sietske, pff je zal idd best moe zijn ja, lekker uitrusten maar dan!

Ik voel me vandaag eigenlijk nog steeds hetzelfde als gister :Frown:  Maar ik ging dan pas ook om 2 uurvannacht slapen dus daar ligt het ook wel een beetje aan. Ik heb echt veel pijn, maar ik houdt het nog wel even uit tot maandag (als er natuurlijk plek is) !

Liefs, 
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Sterkte meid!!

En bedankt,zal het vandaag wel rustig aan moeten doen,want het gaat me echt niet af :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Ik ben ook geen persoon die zomaar meteen gaat huilen hoor, maar als het er echt aankomt hou ik mezelf niet in! Haha lucht echt op hoor!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat de magnesium en het dieet wel wat helpen tegen de pijn bij tante Rooske, maar wel vreemd dat je pols dan meer pijn doet  :Confused: 
Fijn dat de cardioloog vertelde dat het allemaal goed gaat met je hart en je hebt helemaal gelijk dat je daarna even ging shoppen en wat ging eten!  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je steeds zo over je verleden droomt, je dan verdrietig wakker wordt en een waas in je hoofd hebt en mede daardoor een hyperventilatie aanval kreeg  :Frown:  Hopelijk komen er snel weer positievere dromen over jou en je ventje en je dochter en jullie mooie liefdevolle toekomst!!! Heel veel sterkte lieverd!
Heerlijk dat je bent wezen wandelen en pootjebaden aan zee en aan naar het Veerse meer! 
Gelukkig maar dat het bij je eigen tandarts redelijk meeviel, wanneer moet heb je de volgende afspraak en hoe vaak moet je terug komen voor de behandeling? Hopelijk neemt je eigen tandarts alle tijd voor jou en komt het allemaal goed! Heel veel sterkte lieverd!
Haha ja als er een goal gemaakt wordt en als Nederland wint dan hoor je iedereen met die toeters en 's avonds als mensen in de auto naar huis gaan dan is het ook een en al getoeter van de claxon en van die toerdingen...

@ Bar,
Lieverd no problem dat je later reageerde hoor, ik moet ook nog terug reageren op jou! We begrijpen allemaal wel dat je/we soms wat minder tijd en energie hebben om hier op MC te reageren en dat je/we wel eens een minne dag hebben! 
Hopelijk duurde het gevoel idd hooguit 2 dagen en denk om jezelf hoor!
Jammer dat broer van je partner zo naar heeft gedaan en jou gekwetst heeft! Ben het met Diane eens dat ondanks dat het naar was het achteraf waarschijnlijk bevrijdend werkte en je nu in elk geval weet waar je aan toe bent en waar je je energie beter wel of niet aan kan besteden!
Jammer zeg dat je vorige week geen vervanging kreeg voor thuishulp, maar wel fijn dat het eindelijk allemaal uitgepakt en gedaan is!
Leuk zeg dat je een soort prieeltje wil om lekker onder te slapen en dat het leuk was in de kroeg voetbal kijken! Even wat positieve afleiding  :Wink:  Sterkte lieverd!

@ Diane,
Ik hoop dat je je inmiddels wat beter voelt, want steeds zo hoesten, misselijk zijn en buikpijn hebben is erg vervelend! Be je inmiddels al bij de huisarts geweest? Heel veel beterschap!!!
Leuk en romantisch dat je met manlief in een tent in de achtertuin of bij de schuifpui slaapt als het te warm is in de slaapkamer en dat je lekker in je zwembad verkoeling kan vinden! 
Hoe ging jou tandarts afspraak?

@ Ilonaa,
Vervelend dat je ook al zoveel moeite moet doen voor medicijnen in te nemen en dat je nog steeds zoveel last van je knie en pols hebt  :Frown: 
Je hebt helemaal gelijk dat je je verder wilt laten onderzoeken, dat vind ik geen drammen hoor, het is goed dat je wilt weten wat er precies aan de hand is met je knie en pols, als er iets is dan kan er wat aan gedaan worden en als er niets is sjah dan weet je dat in elk geval! Vervelend ook dat je het gevoel hebt dat je gaat huilen maar dat niet kan/wilt, het is soms goed om die tranen los te laten ookal is het moeilijk! Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter en krijg je maandag je eigen huisarts zonder stagiair! Heel veel succes en sterkte! 

@ Gossie,
Balen dat je knie zo'n pijn doet en dat je je zo moe voelt, ik hoop dat het inmiddels beter is! Heel erg verstandig dat je deze weken genomen hebt om bij te tanken en ervoor te zorgen dat je niet verder afglijdt! Hopelijk kun je je rust een beetje vinden! Heel veel sterkte en succes! 

@ Agnes,
Ik wil net als jou het liefst opnieuw slapen en een andere droom hebben als ik naar of verdrietig wakker wordt, want dan voel ik me ook de hele dag niet lekker  :Frown: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je inmiddels een beetje 'bijgerust' bent en dat het shoppen leuk was!

@ Ronald,
Nee ligt niet aan oud worden hoor! Mijn broertje is ook met knallende hoofdpijn thuisgekomen uit school en die is 21 en ik geloof dat zoals Syl al zei iedereen er momenteel last van heeft van jong tot oud en mens en dier! 
Volgende keer niet weer in slaap vallen hoor... Had je wel zonnebrand gebruikt of doe je daar niet aan? Veel after sun op smeren helpt hopelijk tegen de pijn en/of jeuk! Fijn dat het bij de fysio allemaal wel aardig ging en dat je weer wat beter kan slapen! Gefeliciteerd ook nog dat je 20 jaar met Jolanda samen bent!  :Big Grin:  Was vast een leuk feestje toen Nederland ook nog won en wordt vast leuk zaterdag met familie en vrienden! Hopelijk wint Nederland zondag ook nog en dan heb jij een top weekend gehad  :Wink: 

@ Josh,
He balen dat je voor niks naar het ziekenhuis bent gegaan en dat ze niet even afbellen  :Frown:  Heel veel sterkte en succes voor de operatie van morgen, ik hoop dat het gaat helpen!!! Ik hoop dat er dit keer iemand anders met je hond loopt zodat jij je rust kan nemen en dat je dochter het leuk heeft (gehad) op schoolkamp! 
Als je je weer wat beter voelt moet je wel rustig aan doen hoor, want een terugval lijkt me niet wenselijk en met dit warme weer is teveel doen ook niet verstandig!  :Wink: 
Heel veel sterkte, succes en een dikke knuffel!!!

@ Syl,
Haha grappig dat je een Duitser zag met 4 NL en 2 Duitse vlaggetjes, die had vast een vooruitziende blik  :Wink: 

@ Oki,
Ja het is altijd erg druk in de kroeg als Nederland speelt, de meeste mensen vinden het gezelliger om samen te kijken  :Wink:  Ik hoop met je mee op nog een feestje zondag!

Vandaag voel ik me... redelijk goed.
Vorige week dinsdag was Ruben hier gekomen om dingen uit te praten, gaf hij mij een massage omdat alles bij mij vast zat, flipte mijn paps hem enorm terwijl k rokje en bikinitopje aan had, zei paps dat Ruben weg moest of dat ik maar met Ruben mee moest hij denderde het huis uit en sloeg de deur dicht  :Confused:  Keus was snel gemaakt, kleren ingepakt en met Ruben naar zijn huis gegaan. Was echt ontzettend ontdaan en kwaad! Woensdag met 2 vrienden wezen eten. Donderdag maar naar huis gegaan, thuisgekomen niet met papa gepraat, wel boodschappen gedaan, kwam mijn beste vriendin, daarna haar vriend en daarna nog een vriendin, voor op het grasveld lekker relaxed gedaan met eten en drinken. Vriend had mijn wieltjes van mijn skates veranderd dus even geskatet en daarna gegourmet met zijn allen. "Broertje" kwam er ook bij, gezellig nog gekletst en toen naar de stad gegaan. Beste vriendin moest werken dus met andere vriendin en een collega van haar gekletst en we wouden dansen maar was geen tijd voor nog (te vroeg :Frown: ). Dameswouden weg, ik bleef want was gezellig, heb gedanst en gekletst met vrienden en vriendinnen en ben naar Ruben gegaan waar ik om 8 uur ofzo aankwam  :Embarrassment:  Vrijdag weer naar huis gegaan, want ik zou met mijn broertje eten en Ruben bij een vriendin. 's Avonds had ik verjaardag en Ruben zou mee, maar toen ik in de stad was smste hij af  :Frown:  Was desondanks wel gezellig, lekker op terras bij Ierse Pub gezeten en live bandje gehoord, cocktails gehad en toen wou iedereen naar huis dus rond half 3 ofzo was ik bij Ruben. Zaterdag saampjes boodschappen gedaan en kaasfondue gehad. Zondag zijn Ruben en ik wezen wandelen langs het meer, we sprongen erin maar zat vol algen dus zijn we er snel weer uitgegaan en verder gewandeld tot bij een vijvertje waar je de visjes zag dus daar pootje gebaad. Maandag bij een vriendin bijgekletst en lekker gegeten. Dinsdag Rubens huis beetje opgeruimd, ik had brownies gemaakt en eten gekookt want Ruben had rijles en daarna lekker samen serie wezen kijken. Papa belde of ik ook nog eens tis kwam en of ik boos was en blabla, dus woensdag maar eens naar huis gegaan. Dikke bende hier, Heavy tingelde en was er sinds een week niet uit geweest de arme ziel, dus die maar laten vliegen... Vandaag Heavy eruit gelaten, was opgeruimd van de afgelopen week, wasmachine gedraaid, kwam broertje beneden dat het lekte zie afreageerhoek voor details, papa gebeld, met Ruben overlegd voor eten/drinken mee nemen. Moet nog douchen, boodschappen doen voor morgen, wegwerpcamera's kopen, tas inpakken en Heavy's kooi schoonmaken... heb inmiddels wel weer wat bijgelezen op MC  :Smile:  Wordt vandaag een lange dag en een lang weekend maar heb er erg veel zin in! Alleen nu hopen dat niet van alles mis gaat en maandag maar veel bijslapen....

Iedereen heel veel beterschap, sterkte, positiviteit en een fijn weekend gewenst!
Liefs en dikke knuffel!!!

----------


## dotito

Hey Luuss,

Jij hebt precies ook een fijn week/weekend achter de rug he,leuk!Deed ik jaren geleden ook vaak met mijn ventje toen wij uit dansen gingen/iets gingen drinken met vrienden.Jammer genoeg is dat een beetje geminderd door omstandigheden,maar ja ben ook geen 25 jaar meer.Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik me nu oud voel helemaal niet,maar je hebt andere intereses,ale ikke toch.

Wat betreft de tandarts moet ik nog 2 keer terug komen.een keer om die wortelkanaalbehandeling verder af te werken,en een gaatje te vullen.En dan nog eens voor aan de andere kant een gaatje te vullen,en een oude vulling eruit/nieuwe erin.Voor de rest heeft de tandarts gezegd,dat ik nog goede tanden heb ben er enorm blij om :Big Grin: .Ben een goeie 2 jaar niet geweest naar de tandarts :Cool: schaam me wel een beetje,nu ga ik het onderhouden(beloofd)

Ja wat betreft dat hyperventileren daar heb ik de laaste tijd heel veel last van.Tja heeft met verleden te maken;vertel ik je via pm wel eens.En aan mijn hart is niets aan supper he,ben ik blij om ' t is zuiver stres dat ik ervaar,fysiek ben ik zo goed als in orde.

Alé lieve meid ook voor jou een fijn weekend.

Veel liefs en een dikke kus x Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

snap niet waarom je vader zo doet tegen ruben, luuss!!
is daar een reden voor??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja heb wel leuke/drukke week/weekend achter de rug, veel lieve mensjes gezien, dit weekend festival dus volgende week maar proberen bij te slapen bij voorkeur in de zon wordt ik ook een beetje bruiner  :Wink:  Begrijpelijk dat interesses veranderen, maar blijf het heerlijk vinden om lekker in de natuur te zijn  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je weet wat de tandarts gaat doen, dat scheelt bij mij in elk geval altijd een deel angst dus ik hoop bij jou ook! Fijn dat je gebit verder goed is en als je 1 a 2x per jaar voor controle gaat blijft dat hopelijk ook zo!
Vervelend dat je door je verleden zo'n last hebt van hyperventilatie en dat je veel stress hebt  :Frown:  Wel een geruststelling dat je hart in orde is  :Smile:  Hopelijk vind je dit weekend rust, wordt het shoppen met dochterlief gezellig en kan je genieten van het wandelen! Fijn weekend!

@ Bar,
Ik snap er zelf ook niks van, papa viel uit tegen Ruben en tegen mij en dat alleen om een massage die ik nodig had en waarbij ik mijn kleren aan had, kamerdeur stond ook gewoon open  :Confused:  Weet alleen dat ik erg pissig was! Het is ook niet uitgepraat want mijn paps wil het er niet meer over hebben...

----------


## dotito

redelijk goed heb goed geslapen,af gezien het toch zo warm was vanacht.Voel me alleen zo moe maar als het dat maar is,zolang ik maar geen pijn ervaar ben ik gelukkig :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

doodmoe, 4.00 uur opgestaan, echt niets voor mij....

----------


## Agnes574

Ook doodmoe, de warmte eist al mijn energie op en door de CVS en de zenuwpijn heb ik al zo weinig energie!

Wél goed geslapen gelukkig  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed hoor. Alleen ik heb wel slecht nieuws, mijn zus voelde zich al vanaf dinsdag niet helemaal goed, ze ligt sinds gissteravond in het ziekenhuis met een darminfectie,blaasinfectie en aan het infuus en sinds vanmorgen heeft ze hoge koorts namelijk 41 graden :EEK!:  dus das best hoog maarja, we weten alleen niet wanneer ze weer naar huis mag, maar komt wel goed :Wink: 
Pff het is inderdaad echt heet. Ook kom ik ik ff zeggen dat ik vanaf maandag tot en met naja pak m beet 2,5, 3 weken verder niet zo heel vaak post want dan ben ik aan het werk :Wink:  

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Fijn dat je jezelf wat beter voelt! Wel rot voor je zus, beterschap! Hoop dat het snel weer goed komt! Succes met werken! Wat ging je ookalweer precies doen? Ik heb het deze week lekker druk met de voorbereidingen van mn vakantie, ga a.s. vrijdag en dan voor 3 weken ff heerlijk weg!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

o,lekker syl......
ja ja inpakken valt niet mee, maar het is een vak. waard, en dan nog wel 3 weken!!
wie gaat jouw taak hier op forum begeleiden dan of kan je zonder overleggen weg??

----------


## sietske763

YES!!!!
WK kijken, dus ben iets gespannen!!
maar als ze niet winnen treur ik er beslist niet om!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ....moe heb gisteren met mijn dochter naar shoppingcenter geweest,was heel leuk maar heel vermoeiend.Ze heeft er wel van genoten,en dan geniet ik er ook van. Daarna samen een chineeske gegeten mmm was heel lekker.Wel leuk nu ze 19 jaar is,weet ge.Mijn dochter is verliefd,maar ze weet niet hoe ze dat moet aan pakken en dan komt ze ermee naar mij,dan moet ik haar "helpen" :Big Grin: 

Heb wel wat last van mijne rug,word vandaag dus heel weinig doen en rustig aan doen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

leuk he DO al die verhalen over verliefd zijn en zo....
wij hebben er nu ook weer 1 die verliefd is.....en natuurlijk om onze raad en gedachten te bespreken.....miss. vanavond in de stad dat we HEM even zien...dus ik moet me wel redelijk gedragen!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja ....heel leuk die verhalen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ze vertellen dat zo met volle kracht/gedrevenheid "snap ge"echt leuk om te horen. Ale dan is u dochter ook verliefd?

----------


## sietske763

ja do, dat wordt nr????
we wachten wel weer af, volgens haar vind haar aankomende vriend ons echt heel leuk omdat onze aparte manier van leven hem zou aanspreken.

----------


## Agnes574

> o,lekker syl......
> ja ja inpakken valt niet mee, maar het is een vak. waard, en dan nog wel 3 weken!!
> wie gaat jouw taak hier op forum begeleiden dan of kan je zonder overleggen weg??


De andere moderators nemen automatisch haar taken over Sietske  :Wink: ,
Wij hebben een aparte rubriek (enkel voor mods en administrators), waar we overleggen etc  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ale dat is dan tof om te horen,beter zo dan dat ze jullie niet kunnen hebben he.Plezant toch he,dat je kinderen groot worden.Vind ook fijn dat ik jong moeder ben geworden,zo kan ik nu toch volop genieten precies of ze is mijn jongere zus :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... beter (het weer is te doen) en ik heb kort maar redelijk geslapen! :Smile: 

Pas laat in slaap gevallen ... was volledig van de kaart vannacht; ik vond een egel in onze tuin!!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Waar dat beestje vandaan kwam en hoe het in onze tuin kon komen (volledig afgezet!!) ... ik was er lang mee bezig, snapte er geen bal van!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Heb het beestje (grote,dikke egel  :Wink: ) opgepakt en even verderop in een grote tuin (waar géén honden etc lopen) weer vrijgelaten ... maar waar dat beestje vandaan komt??? Hij kon niet in onze tuin blijven... Mijn honden zagen het als interessant,prooi en bal  :Stick Out Tongue: !!
Joost mag het weten; ik woon midden in een volgebouwd dorp!!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Als ik 'm nog 's zie (die egel) neem ik m'n auto en laat ik 'm terug vrij langs de Schelde (groot natuurgebied aan andere kant snelweg .. 3min rijden van hier!!), heb er spijt van dat ik dat vannacht niet heb gedaan!! :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Alléé, heb mijn portie 'verrassing en verbaasdheid' voor dit weekeind weer gehad  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

> o,lekker syl......
> ja ja inpakken valt niet mee, maar het is een vak. waard, en dan nog wel 3 weken!!
> wie gaat jouw taak hier op forum begeleiden dan of kan je zonder overleggen weg??


Ah ja net zoals Ag zei, we overleggen goed met elkaar, dus zodra er iemand van ons op vakantie gaat houden de rest van de mod's even voor een tijdje de rubrieken in de gaten! Ik zal afentoe aanwezig zijn hoor, ik heb daar internet, maar ga natuurlijk niet iedere dag achter mn laptoppie zitten  :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

heel erg misselijk en heb het idee dat ik ieder moment omkiep.....

----------


## Onassa

He bah vervelend Josh, kan het door de weersomslag komen want ik ben ook heel draaierig.
Ik hoop dat het snel beter gaat met je.
weet je wat nog wel eens wil helpen,een primatout, zo'n reistabletje innemen.

*De redactrice van "mijn geheim"is geweest.
We hadden een afspraak om 10 uur, ik was het helemaal vergeten en om half 10 belde ze al dat ze er was.
Ik lag nog te pitten in de kamer.
Zij is effe het dorp in gegaan zodat ik snel de boel kon opruimen, aankleden en de beesten voeren en koffie zetten.
we zijn 3 uur bezig geweest.
Ook heeft ze foto's gemaakt van me in de tuin, dat vond ik het ergste gedeelte.
Maar het hele verhaal oprakelen en alles in de juiste volgorde....ik ben echt helemaal leeg nu.
Dat vroeg ze ook net voordat ze weg ging, "voel je je nu niet leeg"??? Ja dus!
Ze vond het wel een aangrijpent verhaal.
Ze werkt het deze week uit en dan krijg ik het via de mail om het te lezen en eventueel nog veranderingen door te geen.
Het komt waarschijnlijk pas in september/oktober ofzo erin te staan, dus ik moest wel even een vestje aan doen en heb ook maar een zomerse lange broek aan gedaan.
Het is anders zo raar als het dan niet meer zo mooi weer is en ik met een hemdje op de foto sta.
Ja...overal word aan gedacht.
Maar het was nog zo heet vanmorgen dat ik peultjes heb zitten zweten.
We moesten daarna wel naar binnen omdat het zulk slecht weer werd.
Ik ga nu denk ik maar even een tukkie doen.*

----------


## sietske763

> Ah ja net zoals Ag zei, we overleggen goed met elkaar, dus zodra er iemand van ons op vakantie gaat houden de rest van de mod's even voor een tijdje de rubrieken in de gaten! Ik zal afentoe aanwezig zijn hoor, ik heb daar internet, maar ga natuurlijk niet iedere dag achter mn laptoppie zitten


tuurlijk niet doen, je hebt tenslotte vakantie!!!
nog enkele dagen syl en dan is het zover!!!
hoe gaat het met regelen en inpakken??

----------


## sietske763

@ onassa, 
ik ga zeer zeker dat blad kopen!!!
hopelijk kan je het hele verhaal weer even naast je neer leggen, zal best moeilijk zijn geweest om alles te vertellen, of heeft het je deugd gedaan....omdat je je nu leeg voelt?

----------


## dotito

Josh,

Hoop dat u misselijkheid vlug overgaat sterkte!!!

Ik voel me vandaag pfff....heb wat rugpijn,en voel me heel moe.

----------


## Onassa

> @ onassa, 
> ik ga zeer zeker dat blad kopen!!!
> hopelijk kan je het hele verhaal weer even naast je neer leggen, zal best moeilijk zijn geweest om alles te vertellen, of heeft het je deugd gedaan....omdat je je nu leeg voelt?


Het is gewoon heel vermoeiend om weer 9 jaar terug in de tijd te gaan, een zeer pittige tijd (verlies man, huis en moeder) plus daarbij opgeteld de depressies, en dan alles inn goede volgorde vertellen.....ik heb halverwege wel even een xanax genomen in ieder geval  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Kan ik me wel voorstellen dat je je een beetje leeg voelt,en dat je iets hebt ingenomen.Moet niet makkelijk voor je zijn,maar zo kan je toch misschien je verleden afsluiten.

Kan je dat blad in Belgie ook kopen?

----------


## Onassa

Ja ik hoop hiermee een streep te kunnen trekken onder die tijd, niet dat ik er dagelijks meem bezig ben hoor, maar het heeft wel een enrome inpact op me gehad en droom er nog vaak over.
Ik weet niet of het blad in Belgie te koop is.
Heb effe voor je gekeken en het is wel in belgie te koop.
Ik zet tzt wel een berichtje als ik weet in welk nummer het komt te staan.

----------


## dotito

Thanx :Wink: onassa,

Hoe gaat het voor de rest met jou,al wat beter?

----------


## Onassa

Ja, gelukkig wel....sinds ik de citalopram 's morgens in neem ipv 's avonds ben ik niet meer zo misselijk met wakker worden.
Heb net de hele schuifpui van binnen en buiten gezeemt en keukendeur en beneden alles gedweild, dus das wel een teken dat het wat beter gaat gelukkig.
Hoest alleen nog wel erg en voel ondrhuids een knobbeltje in mijn linker borst, maar dat zal wel een kliertje zijn.
zit er al een paar weken, hou jet wel even in de gaten of het niet groter wordt.

----------


## Sylvia93

> tuurlijk niet doen, je hebt tenslotte vakantie!!!
> nog enkele dagen syl en dan is het zover!!!
> hoe gaat het met regelen en inpakken??


Ghehe eerlijk gezegd heb ik nog 0.0 gedaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  Moet morgen even foto's laten maken voor mn nieuwe school, en met pijn en moeite maar even een uurtje langs mn opa en oma (jep vooral dáár heb ik zin in *kuch sarcasme*)

@ Onassa,

Ah tegen die tijd moet je me er even aan herinneren, dan ga ik dat blad ook even halen!

Verder voel ik me vandaag eigenlijk wel prima, heerlijk afkoelend dagje, toen het aan het gieten was vanmiddag heb ik lekker op het balkon een boek gelezen!

----------


## joshuatree

ik weet waarom ik me zo slecht voel vandaag....mijn bloeddruk is te hoog...
Tenminste denk ik dat het daar door komt....

----------


## Ilonaa

@Sylvia, veel plezier met inpakken en op vakantie gaan, lekker uitrusten! En ik ga bessen plukken
@Onassa, knap van je dat je dat hebt kunnen vertellen zeg, ik zou het zo niet kunnen doen! En inderdaad wel op dat knobbeltje letten ja.

@ Do, beterschap!
@Josh , ook beterschap en hoop voor je dat je bloeddruk niet te hoog is want dat kan gevaarlijk zijn (hoeft niet het kan)

heb ik nu iedereen gehad :Embarrassment: ?

En ik voel me vandaag niet zo best, ik zal gaan werken maar de bessen waren te licht dus weereen weekje wachten, de huisarts zat vol,dus moet morgen pas bellen, en het lijkt alsof ik vanmorgen mn schouder verdraaid heb ofzo dus morgen ook maar gelijk even zeggen, verder blijft die pols echt verrek pijn doen niet normaal, en mn knie tjaa die doet ook wel zeer, maar de pols overheerst, hoop dat ie morgen een oplossing heeft... ook voor mn psychische problemen hoop ik dat ik erover kan praten (en daar zie ik echt tegenop.. :Frown: ) 


Liefs,

Ilona.

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Als je last hebt van een te hoge bloeddruk,veel water drinken en geen/weinig zout dat helpt en de oorzaak zoeken,want een hoge bloeddruk kan gevaarlijk zijn.Ik heb nl ook last van een te hoge bloeddruk vandaar dat ik dat weet ik neem er medicatie voor(bètablokker).
Hoop dat hij vlug stabiliseerd.

Groetjes Do

----------


## gossie

Beter als de laatste dagen. Eindelijk weer een beetje rust. Er werd de laatste dagen veel aan me getrokken. Goede vriendin werd zondag opgenomen met hartklachten. Ambulance erbij. Contact leggen met zoon. afsluiten. En einde van de middag weer thuis. v.d. week verder met onderzoek.

----------


## sietske763

@gossie, ben je al bij HA geweest?
@josh, hoe voel jij je?
ik heb weer eens een centrifugehoofd, weer zo druk, geen enkele reden, was ie er maar dan kon het behandeld worden.
dus weer dagje uitzitten en als het niet vol te houden is dan maar een seroquel innemen.

----------


## dotito

Wel goed geslapen,eigenlijk een beetje te lang maar heb toch met niemand rekening te houden.En die rug Pffff daar heb ik weer veel last van amai....

@Sietske,

Hoop dat u hoofd straks niet meer zo draaid :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

morgen toch maar even naar de HA....bloeddruk laten checken en misschien medicatie aanpassen...
@Sietske....wat is een centrifugehoofd?? alles draaien?
Sterkte!
@Do...het gaat nog steeds niet echt beter met je rug hé.....wat een ellende...doe maar rustig aan
Groetjes Josh

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske
Nee, ik ben niet naar de HA geweest. Ik begin weer rustig met mijn vrijw.werk. Op tijd stoppen dan.

gr. Gossie

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Ja dit is met ups en Downs he,maar pijnvrij zal ik nooit niet worden.Ik probeer nu ook dagelijks een paar dingen in huishouden te doen,want alles in keer kan ik niet meer.Ik ben dan ook iemand die houd van netheid kan geen rommel/vuil zien :Cool: en dan is het soms wel moeilijk!!Heb nu zo'n draadloze stofzuiger gekocht van electrolux wel handig :Big Grin: als je een rugprobleem hebt,weegt ook bijna niets.

Wat betreft je bloeddruk laat hem maar vlug na checken,zo kan je nog op tijd je medicatie aanpassen :Wink: 

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## sietske763

@josh, ik heb dat gevoel al mn hele leven, ik heb dan ws er onrustig geslapen en als ik dan uit bed ga, tolt en draait en maalt het in mn hersenen, echt vreselijk is dat, gelukkig lang niet altijd, ik noem dit ook mn slechte dagen.
ik kon het nooit goed omschrijven, want dan denken mensen dat je zo druk bent van het piekeren en dat doe ik dus niet....
toen hoorde ik bij iemand die dat ook had en die beschreef het als centrifuge in haar hoofd, en toen dacht ik:dit is nou precies wat ik soms ervaar, zodoende noem ik het zo, dan snappen mensen het wat beter, juist omdat het geen piekeren is

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

En is het al wat beter met je hoofd...of heb je iets moeten innemen? :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha dootje,
nee hoor nog nix geslikt, maal nog wel vreselijk maar tis nog dragelijk, ik ben dan wel van de pillen......maar neem pas iets in als het mn dag verpest,met hoofdpijn loop ik ook altijd even door....omdat dat soms ook vanzelf weer goed komt,
had je niet van mij gedacht he!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske;

Nee eigenlijk niet,maar je hebt gelijk zolang dat dragelijk is :Cool: .Ik neem ook altijd iets dat het echt niet over gaat.

----------


## AnnLaura

Onassa, 

Wat heb ik een respect voor je! 
Ongelofelijk knap en goed dat je dit kon doen voor jezelf! 

Liefs, 



> He bah vervelend Josh, kan het door de weersomslag komen want ik ben ook heel draaierig.
> Ik hoop dat het snel beter gaat met je.
> weet je wat nog wel eens wil helpen,een primatout, zo'n reistabletje innemen.
> 
> *De redactrice van "mijn geheim"is geweest.
> We hadden een afspraak om 10 uur, ik was het helemaal vergeten en om half 10 belde ze al dat ze er was.
> Ik lag nog te pitten in de kamer.
> Zij is effe het dorp in gegaan zodat ik snel de boel kon opruimen, aankleden en de beesten voeren en koffie zetten.
> we zijn 3 uur bezig geweest.
> ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja het is echt warm 's nachts, heb ook last met slapen...vervelend ook dat je zo'n last van je rug hebt  :Frown: 
Leuk dat het zo gezellig was met je dochter shoppen en dat ze bij je komt voor advies en raad over dingen die zij belangrijk vind!

@ Bar,
Voor je kids moet je wat over hebben dus ook erg vroeg opstaan, vooral als ze een topprestatie hebben geleverd! 
Leuk dat dochter weer verliefd is, heb je HEM ook ontmoet uiteindelijk?

@ Agnes,
Volgens mij heeft iedereen minder energie door dit weer, hopelijk is het gauw aangenamer! Wel fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt! 
Wat apart dat je een egel in je tuin had, wel goed idee dat je de egel naar natuurgebied brengt als je em weer ziet! Achja dieren verdwalen ook wel eens...

@ Ilonaa,
He vervelend zeg dat je zus opgenomen is, hopelijk herstelt ze snel weer!
Nouja heb je in elk geval een weekje rust nog voor je pols en knie zodat die hopelijk minder pijn doen als je wel bessen gaat plukken!
Vervelend dat je niet bij je huisarts terecht kon, hopelijk kan je deze week wel terecht! 
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Syl,
En heb je al inpak stress? Ik zie je in 1 van die 3 week wel in Assen!
Hoe was het foto's maken op school en hoe is het bij je opa en oma gegaan?

@ Josh,
Vervelend dat je je zo zwak voelt  :Frown:  Beetje rustig aan doen en goed eten en drinken is erg belangrijk! Succes morgen bij de huisarts!

@ Diane,
Spannend hoor dat je verhaal in "mijn vriendin" komt, hopelijk als je het script krijgt is het zoals je je verhaal wil vertellen! Hopelijk voelde het goed om je verhaal te kunnen doen ondanks dat het moeilijk voor je was! Je bereikt hiermee vast mensen die in een soortgelijke situatie zitten en door jou verhaal ook hulp durven te zoeken! Vind het echt knap van je hoor en hoop dat je die periode nu beter kan laten rusten en er minder over droomt! Als het zover is dan wil ik dat blad ook wel lezen/kopen dus geef dan maar een seintje!
Fijn dat je ook niet zo misselijk meer wakker wordt nu je op een ander tijdstip je medicatie inneemt  :Smile:  Niet teveel (huishoudelijke) dingen in 1x willen doen hoor, rustig aan met dit warme weer en pas op voor eventuele tegenslagen! Hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter en is het knobbeltje een klier. Sterkte!

@ Gossie,
He vervelend dat een goede vriendin opgenomen is met hartklachten, ik hoop dat ze er iets aan kunnen doen en dat ze snel weer beter wordt! Hopelijk vind jij je rust ook een beetje en stopt het gevoel dat iedereen aan je loopt te trekken! Wel om jezelf denken hoor! Wel leuk dat je langzaamaan weer begint met vrijwilligerswerk! Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... moe!
Ik heb enorm genoten van alle bands die ik vrijdag, zaterdag en zondag op Bospop gezien heb! Was wel ontzettend warm en was alleen water bij de wc's dus de middagbuitje en het onweer zaterdag en zondag avond was in mijn ogen welkom!  :Wink: 
Zaterdag bij een band was Ruben even weg en kwam een man mij aantikken want hij vond dat ik zo lekker los ging dat hij vond dat daar een foto van moest komen dus heeft ie mij op de foto gezet, van een mevrouw die wegging hebben we bonnetjes gekregen, zondag heb ik een plectrum gekregen van de Texas Hippie Coalition en verder leuke mensen ontmoet en leuke sfeer! Alleen Ruben had veel moeite met de drukte door zijn Gilles de la Tourette en Asperger, kamperen en naar festivals gaan is echt niet zijn ding, zaterdag had hij 3x een kartonnetje waar je 6 bekertjes in kan vervoeren op zijn kop gekregen en zondag werkte zijn bankpas niet door een storing en was hij gelijk in de war, afstandelijk en chagrijnig  :Frown:  Achja ik heb me prima vermaakt met alle echt goede muzikanten die ik gezien heb!  :Big Grin: 
Vind het altijd zo leuk op festivals, wel jammer voor The Doors en Toto dat veel mensen niet kwamen omdat Nederland verloren had, maar dat maakte de sfeer en het geluidsvolume wat we produceerden er neit minder om  :Wink: 
Ik heb nu al zin in een volgend festival! Eerst in augustus maar weer naar Noorderzon in Groningen en dan zien we wel weer verder waar ik heenga!
Owja wasmachine is nog niet gemaakt  :Frown:  De hal hebben ze nu ook betegeld op de grond en halverwege de muur en rest van muur is gestukadoord dus ziet er netjes uit  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag de hele dag al hoofdpijn, maar ja...heb ook de hele dag tv zitten kijken,iets wat ik zelden doe.
Heb al wel het nodige in genomen, maar echt werken doet het niet.
Misschien ook nog wel een beetje van gister, dat de spanning er nu een beetje uit komt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja je hoofdpijn kan heel goed komen door de spanning van gister en het vele tv kijken van vandaag... jammer dat niks helpt om het een beetje te doen afnemen... even wat anders doen dan naar een beeldscherm kijken is misschien wel goed voor je  :Wink: 
Veel sterkte en hopelijk voel je je vanavond of morgen beter!

----------


## Onassa

Thanx Luus, maar ik moest het spectakel rondom het Nederlans elftal helemaal zien.
Heb zo mee geleefd en dan mag je dit natuurlijk niet missen.
Ik ga nu gewoon rustig in de tuin zitten en een beetje op tijd naar bed en dan hopen we maar dat het koppie morgen weer wat rustiger is.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja ik snap dat je vandaag het de huldiging wou zien  :Wink:  Doelde idd ook op daarna even iets anders doen dan hier op MC kijken zodat je ogen wat rust krijgen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je lekker kan rusten in de tuin en dat je je morgen beter voelt!

----------


## Onassa

Luus...ik lees dat je je prima vermaakt hebt op het festival.
Doe jij ook wel eens mee bieden op vakantieveiling.nl?
Daar kan je als je de hoogtste bieder bent voor een appel en een ei naar die festivals toe.

We zijn na achten nog even het bos op geweest naar een spottersplek.
Nou...we kregen echt een kadootje hoor.
Eerst een hinde aan de bosrand, daarna een jong zwart ree'tje
Toen we dachten dat dat het wel was...toen kwam er een hele zwijnen familie aan met jongen en kort daarna een roedel edelherten.
drie mannetjes met enorme geweien en drie hindes erbij.
Toen we weer terug wandelde stak er een boom marter over en klom in de boom naast ons, wat een snoezig beestjes was dat zeg!
Het was dus de moeite meer dan waard ook al was het wel erg vochtig in het bos en benauwd.
Mijn hoofdpijn is in ioeder geval een eind weg!

----------


## Ilonaa

Leuk he zon bos  :Big Grin:  En fijn dat je hoofdpijn een stuk minder is !

Ik voel mn vandaag wel wat beter, maar ik kom net van de huisarts af(moest er om half 8 zijn :EEK!: ),en ik heb een injectie gehad (hij zei er niet bij wat. maar denk cortisone ofzoiets.)Het prikje zelf deed niet zo heel pijn vond ik maar nu ik m heb doet ie wel zeerder.. en ik heb Naxproxen tabletten mee gehad (nog nooit van gehoord).ook zat die stagaire er bij en kon ikdus niet mn verhaal doen, hij vroeg zelf wil je het nog over die mail hebben of is het alweer over? Ik zeg nee het is nog niet over maar dat doe ik wel een andere keer :Wink:  Maar hij dacht zelf niet aan scheurtje, aangezien ik er niks mee gedaan heb, maar heb wel al die symptomen?? MMmm misschien over 2 weken naar zn vervangende arts ,misschien heeft die weer wat anders te melden,en kan hij me beter-verder helpen . Want zoals het er nu uitziet zal ik geen verwijzing krijgen... :Mad:  

Zo heb me ff afgereageeerd, sorry voor het lange verhaal!

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## sietske763

@ilonaa, veel sterkte!
naproxen is een goede pijnstiller, maar heel slecht voor je maag, als je geen maagbeschermers hebt moet je echt eerst goed eten en daarna pas de naproxen.
als je deze langere tijd moet slikken moet je gewoon bellen voor een maagbeschermings tablet!!!

----------


## sietske763

voel me prima,
hoofd is weer rustig!

----------


## Onassa

@Ilona....vraag zeker maagbeschermers !!
Ik heb ook alrijd op recept naproxen maar krijg er wel altijd maagbeschermers bij (omeprazol)
En zeker wat Siets ook zegt, NIET op een lege maag innemen.
Ik hoop voor je dat het toch beter mag gaan.

@Siets....heyyyy, das fijn om te lezen dat de centrifuge uit je hoofd tot stilstand is gekomen meid!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Blij te horen dat het vandaag iets beter met je gaat..... sterkte,wel jammer dat je je verhaal niet hebt kunnen aan de dokter.Je weet het he....als je nood hebt om het kwijt te geraken,je mag me altijd een pm sturen :Wink: 

En wat betreft die pijnstillers goed bij eten,en vraag desnoods maar een maagbeschermer.De pillen doen goed zijn werk,maar zijn redelijke zware voor de maag.Heb die ook nog genomen tijdens mijn operatie,maar dan onder de naam Apranax dezelfde stofnaam maar gewoon een ander merk.Helaas kon ik niet tegen die pillen en heb ik daar een allergische reactie van gehad.

Voel me vandaag niet zo best......en moet sevens om een cadeautje gaan zien,ventje is morgen jarig en moeder ook.

@Sietske,

Blij dat je je vandaag ook goed voelt!

----------


## Onassa

Ach Do toch....voel je je niet lekker en dan moet je met dit warme weer ook nog voor kadootjes...arme jij!
Hoop dat je er niet tever weg hoeft.
en ik feliciteer je alvast met je manneken en moeder.

----------


## joshuatree

@Do.....
Je hoeft toch alleen maar een grote strik te kopen en jezelf in te pakken....dan heeft je menneke toch het mooiste kado!
Gefeliciteerd Alvast met je man en je moeder!!

Ben naar de HA geweest voor de bloeddruk, was alweer wat beter en te weinig verhoogd om de medicatie aan te passen.Moet over een maand terug....
Psych zei dat de Lexapro hier ook invloed op heeft, die heb ik vorige week verhoogd, dus zal daar wel van zijn.
Verder voel ik me wel iets beter , maar wel weer pijn in mijn benen.....

@Sietske.....ben blij dat je weer uit de centrifuge bent....moet je niet te lang hebben natuurlijk....

Groetjes Josh

----------


## joshuatree

@ diane.....
Met jou alles ok??

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee hee bedankt allemaal ! Hmm ik heb vanmiddag 2 van die grote eierkoeken op en toen heb ik dat pilletje ingenomen , en heb nog geen last van mijn maag gelukkig maar, tot nu toe ook nog geen bijwerkingen, maar volgens de bijsluiterdingens moet de pijn in een halfuur tot een uur minder worden, maar bij mij is het integen deel het doet juist meer pijn..Dusjaa, heel mn pols voelt nu beetje verstijfd aan door die prik  :Embarrassment:  weet alleen niet of ik er alles mee mag doen ? Ik kreeg trouwens ook geen uitleg van hoe of wat als het niet werkt ,wat ik niet mag wat ik wel mag doen...
Want ik kan nog geen eens pijnloos mijn haar achter mn oren doen ofzoiets.. ,ben het vergeten te vragen :Embarrassment:  

@ Do,ja weet ik (ben ik je ook dankbaar voor!) maar dit ligt best wel gevoelig. En beterschap he!
@Sietske, ik moet die dingen 2x per dag x 10 dagen innemen. En fijn dat je hoofd weer rustig is!
@Diane, ik neem zoiezo niks in op een lege maag , want ik sla nooit mn ontbijt over ik zorg altijd dat ik iets heb gegeten al is het maar een stukje kaas anders moet ik overgeven hihi! Maar met de medicijnen (die ik eigenlijk bijna nooit heb) Dan eet ik inderdaad gewoon goed.
@Josh fijn dat je bloeddruk lager is !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Zou toch maar voorzichtig wezen met die pols,anders eens bellen naar de Dr.vragen hoe/wat.En wat betreft die pijnmedicatie dat heeft tijd nodig,Naproxen is ook een ontstekingremmer dus dan kan goed zijn dat dat na een paar pillen goed begint te werken.

Wens je heel veel beterschap.

En wat betreft u "verhaal"begrijp goed dat dat gevoelig ligt hoor meid.

@Josh,

Blij dat u bloeddruk weer een beetje op peil is.Moest er wel om lachen :Big Grin: dat je zei;gewoon een grote strik om je heen doen en dat cadeau geven hi hi geen slecht idee trouwens.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja ik heb me prima vermaakt  :Wink: 
Nee ik bestel altijd kaartjes voor concerten en festivals bij de Plato, Oosterpoort of via ticketservice.nl, maar ik zal eens gaan kijken! 
Super zeg dat jullie zoveel dieren hebben gezien tijdens het wandelen! Ondanks de benauwdheid en vochtigheid is het dan zeer zeker de moeite waard om te gaan wandelen!  :Big Grin:  Fijn ook dat de hoofdpijn een eind weg is!

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn te horen dat het iets beter met je gaat  :Smile: 
Wel vervelend dat je bij de huisarts je verhaal niet kwijt kon en dat je je niet goed geholpen voelt  :Frown:  Ik kreeg van mijn huisarts ook pijnstillers mee en dat duurde 4 dagen voor ik er wat van merkte, hoop dat het bij jou vlugger gaat werken!
Hopelijk voelen je knie en pols snel wat beter aan en kan je bij een volgende afspraak met je huisarts wel je verhaal kwijt ed! Sterkte!

@ Bar,
Fijn dat je je prima voelt en je hoofd rustig is!

@ Do,
Balen dat je je niet lekker voelt, hopelijk lukt het wel cadeautjes te vinden  :Smile:  Alvast gefeliciteerd met je ventje en je moeder! Sterkte lieverd!

@ Josh,
Fijn dat bloeddruk weer beetje op peil is en dat psych zei dat het van Lexapro kon komen... Gelukkig voel je je iets beter en hopelijk doen je benen snel minder pijn! Veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me... onrustig...
Heb vannacht niet echt lekker geslapen, heb Heavy eruit gelaten want die was hevig aan het tingelen en rammelen, wil graag was doen maar dat kan pas vanavond en heb geen puf in handwas want is super veel... Zal blij zijn als alles zover klaar en werkend is...

----------


## sietske763

ilonaa, slik jij dus ook seroquel......of begrijp ik het verkeerd en zo ja waarom?......als ik vragen mag.
ik vind het ideaal!!!!
@Onas en luuss, ja gelukkig weer rustig in mn hoofd, krijg steeds meer het gevoel dat ik echt uitbehandeld ben.....bijna van benzo,s af en evt op een cetrifugedag een seroquel, en mn AD, die ik mix!
kan het leven me niet beter voorstellen!!!

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus dankjewel , ja de volgende keer lukt dat zeker wel ! Jij ook beterschap!

@ Sietske nee ik slik nooit medicijnen tenzij het moet zoals nu en deze duurt maar 10 daagjes ! Dus slik nu alleen die naproxen gelukkig. Nu hopen dat het helpt maar ik heb geen last van mn maag gelukkig !

Liefs,
Ilona!

----------


## sietske763

echt uitkijken voor je maag hoor ilonaa
kan je morgen niet beter ff assistente van ha om een maagbeschermer erbij
ik wil echt niet betweterig overkomen......maar ben verpleegkundige....en alle mensen die naproxen en diclofenac kregen, moesten ook en maagbeschermer hebben!!!!

----------


## dotito

Voledig met Sietske eens!!!!ik heb dat ook genomen en ik heb maagklachten gekregen!!!!Bellen naar u Dr/assistente en vragen om een maagbeschermer,10 dagen is te lang om zonder maagbeschermer Naproxen te nemen.

@Ilona,

Hoeveel mg zijn die Naproxan?

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Sietske, nouu ik heb dat pilletje om kwart over 12 ingenomen en als ik maagklachten heb dan had ik die toch al moeten hebben, ik ga namelijk niet extra pijnstillers innemen als het niet nodig is harstikke lief voor je tip hoor ! Ik kijk het nog wel even aan hoor anders!
Weet jij misschien ook of ik met die cortisone prik wel wat mag doen, want er is mij niks uitgelegd, en ben het ook vergeten te vragen moest er al om half 8 zij ndus was behoorlijk moe! 

@ Do, Dat is 250 mg . dus 500 mg. per dag  :Wink: 

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Nja...dat valt dan nog mee 250 mg per keer ik moest er 3/d van nemen en dan die van 550mg.
En die maagbeschermers zijn geen pijnstillers "lieveling"die pillen beschermen juist u maag tegen een maagbloeding/zweren enz....

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Do okee, sorry mijn fout zijn idd geen pijnstillers sorrrry! Nah ik kijk het nog wel even aan,maar waarschijnlijk had de dokter het wel voorgeschreven als ie wil dat ik dat zou slikken toch ? Als ik er nou vannacht niet van kan slapen tjaa dan bel ik morgen idd ff de dokter ja! Pff en ik haat al zo die pillen...



Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Ben jij ook iemand die pillen haat,ik ook....alleen wanneer het echt nodig is slik ik pillen.Natuurlijk weten de Dr.wat ze voorschrijven,maar wij geven dit enkel maar mee uit eigen ervaring :Smile: 

En je moet geen Sorrie zeggen meid,dat is voor niets nodig :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Fijn dat het beter gaat, ik hoop echt dat dat zo blijft!

Vandaag voel ik me... rustiger...
Papa en ik hebben gister ervoor gezorgd dat de wasmachine nu draait zonder dat er ergens lekkage is en vannacht heb ik wat beter geslapen dan de afgelopen nachten...

----------


## sietske763

@luuss, je bent een grote lieverd!
altijd belangstelling voor iedereen!!, jezelf niet vergeten hoor!!
knuffel

----------


## sietske763

:Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 


> @ilona,
> 
> ben jij ook iemand die pillen haat,ik ook....alleen wanneer het echt nodig is slik ik pillen.natuurlijk weten de dr.wat ze voorschrijven,maar wij geven dit enkel maar mee uit eigen ervaring
> 
> en je moet geen sorrie zeggen meid,dat is voor niets nodig
> 
> liefs do

----------


## sietske763

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: hahaha do, een collega in de pillen!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Zeg jij  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik zag dat je tot laat online was geweest, dan heb je zeker niet geslapen vannacht en dan ook nog zo'n lange dag met de uitreiking...  :Frown: 
Dikke knuffel!

@ Do,
Hoe ging het bij de tandarts?
Was het leuk verjaardag van je ventje vieren of had je teveel pijn/last?
Sterkte en een knuffel!

Ik ben gisteravond met een vriend naar de bioscoop geweest, we hebben Prince Of Persia gezien, dat was een goed film  :Smile:  Daarna zijn we naar Ruben gegaan en hebben we met zijn 3en veel gepraat... Vriend heeft me thuis gebracht, koffie gedronken met mijn paps voordat hij naar zijn werk ging, Heavy eruit gelaten en beetje opgeruimd... 
Niet zo goed wetend hoe het verder moet...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Brrrr...plezant was het niet in ieder geval,maar de zenuwwortelbehandeling is afgewerkt.Nu nog 2 gaatjes laten vullen,en dan kan het er weeral tegen.
We zijn 's avonds wel iets gaan eten en was heel gezellig,maar we zaten er allebei met een verdoofde mond,we moesten er wel om lachen :Big Grin: .Drinken en eten dat ging niet zo vlot als we dachten.

Volgende zullen we wel een andere dag nemen :Wink: 

Vandaag heb ik me eigenlijk redelijk goed gevoeld,ben nu alleen heel heel moe.We zijn gaan kijken voor een tuinsetje en we hebben er een gevonden,er ging 30 percent af goed he! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

o leuk do, een tuinset,
heb je gewone stoelen of van die lekkere relax stoelen?
en wat voor kleur??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Nee das zeker niet plezant, maar gelukkig hoef je nog maar 1x terug voor 2 gaatjes vullen en dan heb je een goed gebit zonder pijn en kan je er weer tegenaan!  :Smile: 
Was je ventje ook naar de tandarts geweest dat jullie beide met een verdoofde mond zaten? Wel fijn dat het samenzijn gezellig was ondanks dat eten en drinken niet zo vlot ging! Was je ventje blij met zijn cadeautje?
Fijn dat je je gister redelijk voelde ondanks de moeheid! Leuk dat jullie een tuin setje gevonden hebben! Ben net als Bar benieuwd naar wat voor soort en welke kleur  :Wink:  I

Vandaag voel ik me.. wel goed.
Beetje jammer alleen dat papa en ik vroeg opstonden om te gaan sporten en toen we bij de sportschool kwamen die dicht bleek te zijn. Plan was om dan te gaan skeeleren, maar eenmaal thuis begon het te regenen  :Frown:   :Mad:  Dinsdag kan ik 's avonds pas weer bodypumping  :Frown:  
Achja nu eerst even wat huishoudelijke dingetjes doen en douchen en dan naar Ruben voor een nachtje slapen...

----------


## dotito

Voel me vandaag een beetje moe,maar heb geen ruppijn,sevens moeten er wel inkopen gedaan worden is er gisteren niet van gekomen.

@Luuss,Sietske,

Ja zijn zo van de relaxstoelen in rood en de tafel is in teakhout.We konden jammer genoeg geen houten stoelen nemen omdat ik daar heel slecht in zat met mijne rug.En kon daar ook mijn rugzitje niet inleggen en hier wel.

Ja we waren beiden naar de tandarts geweest :Big Grin: ....en als cadeau heb ik hem een mooie pul gegeven en een paar wandelslippers.Was hij heel blij mee deze maand was het finacieel nogal wat krap bij kas dus heel veel ging er niet af.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je geen rugpijn hebt :Smile:  Succes met boodschappen doen!
Oh leuk teakhouten tafel, jammer van de stoelen, maar je moet wel lekker zitten en rode relaxstoelen zijn ook mooi!
Ach hadden jij en je ventje in elk geval steun aan elkaar  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je ventje blij was met de pul en wandelslippers!

----------


## sietske763

lichamelijk wel wat moe en geestelijk........de ochtend prima, maar heb mn""moeder"" gesproken......te erg voor woorden, niet uit te leggen......iig heb ik en partner door egoistisch leven mijn kinderen ook al verpest......te weinig liefde gegeven, terwijl ik vroeger verwijten kreeg dat ik strenger moest zijn en door mijn liefde ze niet goed opvoedde enz enz
dus nu wordt er aan 2 kanten mn leven verpest en partner zijn broer en door mijn moeder.....ik kan het gewoon niet goed doen, ben erg verdrietig want als zoveel mensen je in 1 week aanvallen ga je twijfelen over jezelf.....en het aan mn vader vertellen helpt ook niet want hij is ziek in zijn hoofd en vaak dronken. en pleegouders kan ik niet bereiken...

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Bar,

Natuurlijk ben je verdrietig als mensen je niet accepteren zoals jij bent ookal kennen ze jou als persoon niet (zoals die stomme broer van je partner) en vinden ze je geen goede moeder (zoals jou moeder, die zelf geen goede moeder is)!
Misschien is jou moeder wel jaloers op het feit dat jij wel goed contact met jou kinderen hebt en houd ook als het even niet denderend loopt en dat zij geen goed contact met haar kinderen heeft (gehad) en krijgt!
Lieverd je doet het hartstikke goed, jou en Jacobs kinderen komen niet voor niets bij jou voor raad/advies/gezelligheid (zou jij bij jou moeder niet doen, Syl niet bij haar vader en ik niet bij mijn moeder om maar iets te nomen!), je relatie met Jacob doorstaat dankzij wederzijdse liefde en begrip ook de moeilijke periodes (dat doet niet iedereen je na!), je staat hier alle leden bij met jou ervaringen en geeft iedereen hier vol liefde raad/advies/geruststelling en bemoediging, je bent hartstikke goed bezig om je medicijngebruik terug te dringen en je bent zeker weten een grote steun voor mij!
Je hebt veel meegemaakt, je hebt veel overwonnen, je probeert altijd positief te blijven en wees daar trots op!!!
Jammer dat juist familie ervoor zorgt dat jij je zo verdrietig voelt, maar denk eraan dat er veel mensen zijn die wel om jou geven, zien hoe jij je best doet n je inzet voor alles en iedereen en dat er heel veel mensen zijn die wel om jou geven zoals jij bent!
Ik hoop dat je je pleegouders snel kan bereiken en ik denk dat zij hetzelfde zullen zeggen als ik nu!
Heel veel sterkte lieverd!

Dikke knuffel en veel liefs van mij! Xxx

----------


## sietske763

thanx luuss, het voelt alleen ff niet zo....heb mn pleegouders gesproken.....zeggen ook dat ik me het niet moet aantrekken enz enz....ik adviseer ook deze dingen aan jou en anderen....maar soms lukt het me mij ook niet, ff teveel in 1 week

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Bar,

Soms is het ook heel moeilijk bepaalde dingen naast je neer te leggen, bepaalde dingen je niet aan te trekken of bepaalde dingen los te laten, zeker na weinig slaap en veel drukte! Begrijpelijk dat het even niet zo voelt voor je!
Ik hoop voor je dat je je wel wat rustiger voelt na het gesprek met je pleegouders en dat je niet weer een centrifugehoofd gaat krijgen!
Als er wat is kan je me altijd PMen!
Je bent een enorme schat!

Liefs!

----------


## dotito

Lieve Babs,

Probeer het los te laten lieveling,heb ik ook gedaan met mijn verleden ik kan er ook van meespreken hoe het is om iemand te verliezen.Ben groot gebracht door mijn grootouders en plots stierf mijn grootmoeder aan kanker.Tien jaar later mijn grootvader aan een beroerte.De rest leg ik je later wel uit.
Maar ik kan wel begrijpen dat je met dat intens verdriet zit.Kon ik jou maar even helpen!!!
En is zoals Luuss aanhaalt misschien is je moeder, wel jaloers.

Je bent een enorme schat,die er voor iedereen altijd staat.

Sterkte!!! en heel veel liefs van mij ook  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Onassa

Aahh Siets lieverd!!!

Ga alsjeblieft niet aan jezelf twijfelen.
Als ik jullie foto's zie, zie ik een super leuk, gezellig en fijn gezin en dat kan ik zien terwijl ik jullie niet eens ken!!!
dus trek je niets aan wat dat dommem gelul(makkelijk gezegt, ik weet het), maar je weet zelf ook dat het bullshit is wat er gezegt wordt!
er zal ongetwijfelt een stuk jaloezie bij zitten,*juist* omdat je het allemaal wel goed voor elkaar hebt!!!!!!

Ik heb het denk ik nog nooit eerder openlijk gezegt, maar ik ben behoorlijk paranormaal aangelegt.
Ik "schaam"mezelf er een beetje voor omdat mensen daar juist vaak zo raar van opkijken en het maar nonsens vinden.
Toevallig had ik net een mail van een medium daar ik die schaamte moet laten varen en me verder moet gaan ontwikkelen (ik kan behoorlijk goed dieren helpen, ook kinderen, maar dat ligt me iets minder).
Maar goed...ik heb eens goed naar een foto van jou gekeken en dan krijg ik een heel warm gevoel.
Das een teken dat je harmonieus ben en een mens met een heel open hart.
Je straalt warme en liefde uit, maar ook onzerheid.
Ook al weet je dat sommige dingen niet kloppen, je blijft daar toch iets te lang in zitten en dat kan je gezondheid schaden....*niet doen dus!!!!*
Aan de ene kant weer je heel goed wat je doet wn doen moet, maar je andere kant kan enorm twijfelen wat piekeren veroorzaakt.
geloof in jezelf!!!!
Ik hoop dat je het niet vervelend vind dat ik dit hier zo plaats.

Ik heb vandaag tot 4 uur in bed gelegen vanwege behoorlijke koppijn.
Ik heb gister het zieke konijn van mijn stalgenootje behandelt en had daarna moeten douchen, het was al laat en heb dat niet gedaan en dan had ik kunnen weten dat ik vandaag een off-day zou hebben.
Maar gelukkig knapte het konijn meteen erna goed op, ging weer drinken en zichzelf wassen!!!
Nu voel ik me weer iets beter gelukkig.
Vandaag niet naar stal, heb gister 5 stallen gedaan vanwege stalgenootjes die op vakantie zijn.
Morgen weer een nieuwe dag en kan ik het samen met Ronald(mijn man) doen.

Fijn weekend allemaal!!!

----------


## Onassa

Grappig...ik had de reaktie hoerboven op deze pagina niet gelezen en lees nu dat Luss en Do ook dat gevoel van jaloezie van je moeder aanhalen.
Ze zal het ook niet makkelijk hebben, maar zij heeft daar zelf de hand in gehad.
Ik kan je als je wilt een hele goede oefening door mailen als je wilt om dat shit gevoel een beetje te doen afnemen.
Je moet dan wel een beetje kunnen mediteren en visualiseren, als je wilt stuur ik het je door.
Dikke kusssss lieverd!

----------


## dotito

Nu voel ik me ook heel moe teveel gedaan,maar wel heel heel blij dat mijn terras meubeltjes er staan :Big Grin:  zo kan ik weer elke avond buiten eten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Maar nu ben ik echt bekaf we zijn grote inkopen gaan doen,want ik had niets meer in huis,dan nog een vleespakket van 5 kg gekocht dat allemaal ingevroren pfff veel werk blij dat ik er van af ben.

----------


## sietske763

thanks lieverds,
voel me al weer wat beter....afleiding gehad door klusjesman(voor prieeltje)en ik ga zo naar mn beste vriendin die net zo,n verleden heeft gehad, al 23 jaar zijn we er altijd voor elkaar!!!!
voel dus weer wat dankbaarheid....
en jullie hebben gelijk.....ons gezin draagt liefde uit.......iedereen is blij met idereen.
en dat kan mijn moeder niet zeggen, vanaf dat we 12 jaar waren hadden wij al geen gezin meer met haar en nu nog steeds heeft ze ruzie met iedereen!!
nogmaals thanks lieverds........er zijn zoveel goede dingen in mn leven!!!
heb nu alleen barstende koppijn, maar zoals jullie wel weten heb ik daar wel wat voor!!!

----------


## joshuatree

@ sietske....Sterkte!

----------


## gossie

Niet zo......... Vandaag onverwachts een condolance. Gisterenavond vernomen en ook iemand die al in besloten kring is begraven. :Frown:  Is een beetje teveel. Het zijn wel mensen van de dag. Maar toch blijft het moeilijk en verdrietig.

----------


## Ilonaa

Heb het een beetje bijgelezen , maar sietske heel veel sterkte ! 
En Do dat zal wel net te veel zijn geweest idd, gaat het nu weer wat beter?

@Gossie , zoo dat is inderdaad niet leuk nee, heel veel sterkte ermee !
@ Josh hoe gaat het met jou ?
@Luus en met jou ?
@Diane en gaat het ook met jou ?

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed eigenlijk, het zonnetje schijnt iig lekker :Big Grin:  Verveel me wel in de vakantie..
Alleen ik heb echt een sterk gevoel dat de medicijnen en de prik niet helpen.. dit is nu de 5e dag dat ik ze slik en ik merk geen verbetering in tegendeel het is erger geworden... moet wel zeggen ik heb vrijdag over de dag verspreid 45 kg getild, en gisteren 10 kilo dus jaa, daar ligt het ook een beetje aan maar toch, daarna heb ik voor mijn doen voldoende gerust.. Maargoed, over 5 dagen kijk ik wel weer of het dan net zo zeer doet anders die week daarna naar de vervangende arts van mn huisarts.. 

Liefs,
Ilona!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe ,doe vandaag niets enkel genieten.

@Gossie,

Sterkte!!!

@Sietske,

Blij dat je je al wat beter voelt,en je hebt idd heel veel goede dingen geniet daarvan,maar dat wil niet altijd zeggen dat het altijd van een leie dakje gaat.
Iedereen kan het al eens moeilijk hebben,dat is niet onmenselijk!

Liefs Do

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
ik hoop dat het gelukt is het genieten? zo niet dan heb je nog een hele avond! :Wink:  Bedankt voor je reactie.

@ Ilona,
bedankt voor je reactie.

@ Sietske, 
jij ook heel veel sterkte en geniet van je eigen gezin. :Smile:  Intussen heb ik ook het een en andere teruggelezen.

Ja, het is en blijft toch moeilijk dat condoleren. Nu vandaag bij mijn ouders. Weer eentje, erblijft niet zoveel meer over.!!! Van de week waarschijnlijk naar de wake. De neven en nichten.

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag is de huttenbouw begonnen. Ik ben daar vrijwilliger en begeleid een groep kinderen, samen met een middelbare scholier en een meisje van 12. Gaat op zich hardstikke leuk. Ik kan de kids veel leren, tenminste wat timmeren betreft. Het is een hele leuke groep.
Echter vanmiddag stond ik even te praten met een man die even langs kwam op te kijken. Deze man, zo bleek, had een erfelijke vorm van staar en was reeds aan 1 oog blind. Om die reden droeg hij een speciale bril. Op een gegeven moment kwamen er uit de groep naast mij 2 jongens aan die vervelende en irritante vragen begonnen te stellen aan de man. Toen bij mij de irritatiegrens bereikt werd vroeg ik de jongens of ze aub weer naar hun eigen hut wilden gaan om verder te timmeren. Ik kreeg toen een grote bek waar de honden geen brood van lusten. Ik vertelde ze dat ze wel wat meer respect mochten hebben en dat ik een week vakantie opofferde om als vrijwilliger aanwezig te zijn. Dit maakte echter helemaal geen indruk. Hierdoor ben ik, geen professioneel kinder begeleider zijnde, gaan dreigen dat ze wat mij betreft de volgende dag wel thuis mochten blijven. Daarop kwam de begeleider van de andere groep er bij. Ze zei dat ze de jongens wel kende, maar dat vond ik geen excuus. Ik vond dat ik behoorlijk gefaald had omdat ik onuitvoerbare dreigementen had gebruikt. Ik heb daarom dit voorval aan de hoofdleiding voorgelegd, waarop er met de jongen gepraat is en hij zijn excuses aan bood. Dit gaf me weer een goed gevoel omdat ik het probleem uiteindelijk opgelost heb, ook al is het met behulp van derden.
Al met al toch nog een goed gevoel, zeker omdat ik zojuist een complimentje van Enrico kreeg dat ik goed gekookt had, en dat is al zeker een jaar of 10 geleden dat ik aardappels groente en vlees heb klaar gemaakt.

Was het maar vrijdag dan was Jolan er weer!!!!!.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik moe heb rugpijn en is veel te warm voor mij.Heb daar juist even op terras gezeten daar was het zalig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Heb al mijn bloembakken gesorteerd,morgen of van de week bloemen halen en erin planten zo kan ik mijn terras weer opbeuren :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Dotito,

Sterkte dan alvast voor morgen, dan wordt het weer 30°C

----------


## dotito

Dank U Wel Ronald,ja die warmte is echt niets voor mij pfff....

----------


## gossie

Na dat ik vannacht amper heb geslapen, ben ik nu redelijk fit. Het inkakken komt vanmiddag. Ik was klaar wakker, waarvan weet ik niet. 
Ach ik zie het wel aan.....

----------


## AnnLaura

@ gossie, hield het warme weer je wakker?

----------


## dotito

vandaag redelijk goed geslapen al hoewel ik toch een paar keer ben wakker geweest vanacht door de warmte.Maar gelukkig vandaag geen pijn daar ben ik zeer blij om!

Sevens naar de controle arts ben benieuwd wat hij gaat zeggen,heb eigenlijk geen flauw idee?Ach we zullen wel zien ik maak me er eerlijk gezegd niet al te druk om.

----------


## Onassa

Beroerd....
iedere ochtend steeds zo misselijk en draaierig wakker worden....ik word het een beetje zat!
Ook vreselijk last van obstipatie.
Als ik een maaltijd eet, zwelt mijn maag tot een ballon, niet normaal meer.
Ik moet nog steeds een maag/darm onderzoek laten doen, maar stel dat steeds uit omdat het zo'n vervelend onderzoek is (laat me nog liever weer aan beide liezen opereren dan dat!), maar het zal er nu toch echt eens van moeten komen.
Ook hoest ik me nog te pletter, vaak tot kokhalzen aan toe.
nee....kan dus niet zeggen dat ik me echt jofel voel.

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Hoop dat ge u in de loop van de dag wat beter gaat voelen,komt dat van die medicatie dat je zo misselijk bent?

Ja obstipatie is niet leuk he dat je dat hebt,had destijds ook heel veel last van toen ik nog AD nam.
En waarom moet je een colonscopie laten doen?Voor te zien hoe dat komt dat je zo'n opgeblazen buik hebt....

Sterkte meid!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Iets los laten kan heel moeilijk zijn... lijkt me ook moeilijk om je grootouders te verliezen, zeker omdat zij altijd er voor jou waren... gelukkig heb je je dochter en je ventje  :Smile: 
Fijn dat de terras meubelen er staan zodat je lekker buiten kan zitten en eten  :Smile: 
Ja het was gister ook warm! Fijn dat je je minder moe voelt en geen last van je rug hebt! Wel leuk dat je je plantenbakken gesorteerd hebt en nieuwe bloempjes en plantjes gaat nemen om je terras nog meer op te fleuren  :Smile: 
Succes bij de controle!

@ Diane,
Je hoeft je zeker niet te schamen dat je paranormaal begaafd bent aangelegd! Ja mensen vinden het vreemd, waarschijnlijk bang voor het onbekende, maar jij doet er nu goede dingen mee met dieren en het is zeker de moeite waard om verder te ontwikkelen!  :Smile: 
Je hebt het maar druk met de stallen en alle paarden! Hopelijk doe je wel rustig aan!
Vervelend dat je je elke ochtend zo min voelt en ook na het eten! Ondanks dat zo'n onderzoek vervelend is zou ik het toch wel snel laten doen, zodat er een oorzaak en oplossing gevonden kan worden! Heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

@ Bar,
Fijn dat je je iets beter voelt  :Smile: 
Hoe ver is je prieeltje nu?
Leuk dat je bij je beste vriendin bent geweest, even bijkletsen  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Gecondoleerd! Jammer dat je niet bij de bijeenkomst kon zijn, maar ik hoop dat je het verdriet een plekje kan geven! Heel veel sterkte, zeker voor als je naar de wake gaat!

@ Ilonaa,
Balen dat de medicijnen en de prik niet lijken te helpen  :Frown:  Hopelijk lukt het je rust te vinden en heb je minder last van pijn! Sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je een leuke groep kids onder je hoede hebt en dat je ze wat kan leren wat timmeren betreft  :Smile: 
Jammer dat zoiets moest voorvallen, maar gelukkig is het weer goed gekomen!
Lief en fijn om te horen dat Enrico je kookkunsten lekker vond!  :Smile: 
Op de site stonden al wat foto's, leuk om de kids zo bezig te zien!
Hopelijk heeft Jolanda het leuk op de Nijmeegse4Daagse en hou jij het vol tot vrijdag zonder haar! Veel plezier en succes!

@ AnnLaura,
Hoe gaat het met jou?

Vandaag voel ik mij... goed  :Smile: 
Zaterdag met Ruben boodschapjes gedaan, gepraat en serie gekeken, zondag samen ontbeten en lekker relaxed gedaan. Maandag naar huis gegaan, kwam een goede vriendin, zijn zij en ik naar het Hoornsemeer geweest lekker gezwommen, gezonnebaad en gekletst. Naar haar huis gegaan, boodschappen gedaan en met de hond gewandeld, quiche gemaakt, lekker met haar mams buiten in de tuin gegeten en gekletst, daarna met de hond een eind gelopen, hond ging zwemmen en wij hebben geschommeld, nog even buiten in de tuin gezeten en toen heeft ze me thuis gebracht. Mijn broertje was nog wakker dus daar even mee gekletst en toen lekker gaan slapen.
Vandaag met papa dingen besproken, ik krijg deze week 4 lp's die ik besteld had binnen, mijn paps zou naar het dorp en dan naar zijn werk omdat hij met een collega naar Druten zou voor motor kijken en evt kopen, maar kwam terug met lekke band, dus hij was even uit zijn doen dus collega gebeld en die komt hem zo ophalen in het dorp en dan gaan ze alsnog weg. Ik hoop dat papa terugkomt op de motor, want dan kan hij zijn ei weer kwijt en kan hij zijn ontspanning weer vinden  :Smile: 
Ik ga vanavond bodypumping doen, morgen met Ruben zwemmen/sauna, donderdag bodypumping, vrijdag bij mijn ex eten en nog iets doen weet alleen nog niet wat en dan zaterdag gezellig naar Assen Syl zien  :Smile:  Tussendoor wat huishoudelijke dingen, verder met grote opruim/weggooi actie en evt in de tuin...

----------


## Maikee

Vandaag Voel ik mee ,,,, Beter dan de andere dagenn (l)
Meer rust ,om me heen ,niemand dii klaagt ,, zo hoort het x

----------


## joshuatree

voel me al de hele week niet lekker.....lexapro helpt ook niks...
heb nergens zin in, depri en angstig/zenuwachtig...
word er zo moe van......vrijdag weer terug naar de psych...

----------


## Maikee

Vandaag voel ik mee ....Beter dan de voorbije dagen ...Rustig thuis , niemand dii klaagt ,iedereen laat me doen , Zo hoort het even voor mij , x

----------


## Ronald68

> Dank U Wel Ronald,ja die warmte is echt niets voor mij pfff....


En morgen nog een keer! Vandaag vel overigens wel mee.

Vandaag 2 keer bij de EHBO geweest, de eerste keer omdat ik mijn knier gestoten heb en later omdat een zaag het begaf en daardoor mijn richter wijsvinger beschadigd raakte. Lekkere smeerboel met dat dunne bloed.

Maar ik voel me PRIMA!

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Gij zijt u leven beu zeker :Big Grin: !!

En alles oké ondertussen?

Veel beterschap Do :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Fijn dat iedereen zich weer wat beter voelt ! 

@Ronald dat is dan ook niet leuk beterschap maar  :Frown:  
@Luus dankjewel  :Wink: 
@Josh veel beterschap hoop dat je snel weer wat beter voelt!
@ Diane voor jou ook veel beterschap ! 

Ik voel me vandaaag keigoed ! Me vader heeft de uitslag gekregen en deze is echt heel erg goed hij had namelijk lymfeklierkanker, maar vanmiddag is gezegt dat ie helemaal schoon is op een klein puntje na dat in zijn lies zit maar dat kon ook littekenweefsel zijn en de internist maakt haar er niet zorgen om. Yess ik ben echt heel erg blij!!  :Big Grin:  
Alleen dan weer niet zo blij dat de pijn meeer en meer word wat toch juist minder moest worden ,en mn knie begint ook weer op te spelen ,zit echt niet goed in elkaar maargoed, komt wel goed oooit!!


Liefs,
Ilona!

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Blij te horen dat je pa toch ergens zo goed als genezen is,ben echt blij voor jou meid.
Wel jammer dat de pijn bij jou terug op komt,snap wel dat dat in verhouding niets is dan dat van met u pa,maar zou toch maar eens terug naar de Dr gaan.

Wens je veel beterschap toe!

@Josh,

Hoop dat ge u snel weer beter mag voelen,en dat de psch.snel een oplossing voor jou vind.

Hou de moed er in he!

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Maikee,
Fijn dat je meer rust om je heen hebt  :Smile: 

@ Josh,
He vervelend dat Lexapro niet helpt tegen het depri voelen en je zenuwachtigheid/angst gevoel  :Frown:  Hopelijk kan de psych je vrijdag verder helpen en probeer in de tussentijd je rust te vinden! Veel sterkte en een knuffel!

@ Ronald,
Das niet fijn dat je je knie stootte en je vinger inging  :Frown:  Hopelijk gaat het vandaag beter! Heb je gister nog gekookt voor de kids en jezelf? Veel plezier en succes met dag 3 van de huttenbouw!

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat je vader zo goed als genezen is verklaard! Hoop echt dat het littekenweefsel is, maar denk dat je vader nog terug moet voor controle daarvoor?
Erg balen dat jij meer en meer pijn hebt  :Frown:  Ik zou toch nogmaals langs de huisarts gaan hoor!

Vandaag voel ik me gelukkig weer opgewekt  :Smile: 
Gister was echt een offday! Internet, telefoon en tv hielden ermee op, monteur zou vandaag tussen 12-18 komen dus zou ik niet kunnen zwemmen/sauna met Ruben zoals afgesproken, wou frustraties kwijt in bodypumping maar dat was een ander programma wat geen reet aan was en waar ik niks van voelde of voel en dus mijn frustraties niet in kwijt kon, thuisgekomen maar bezig gegaan met een boom/struik te verkleinen met mijn handen zodat we die weg konden doen (is doodgegaan namelijk), terwijl ik dat deed met bijna alle buren wel gepraat. Vanaf vrijdag passen we 2 week op de kat van de schuin overburen, van 6 tot 13 augustus op de 2vogels/cavia/3katten en hond van de buurvrouw van 2 verderop dus het wordt een gezellige boel  :Wink:  Papa kwam thuis vanuit Druten (Gelderland), hij was daar motor BMW wezen kijken en die had hij gekocht want zag er goed uit en reed ook goed dus die was weer helemaal blij  :Smile:  Vandaag kwam monteur gelukkig om 10 uur al en probleem is opgelost zodat ik zo met Ruben alsnog kan zwemmen/sauna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

@Josh.....heb je dat vaak dat angstige gevoel?
Zo ja, vraag je psych dan eventueel een angstremmer.
Ik gebruik ze ook (alprazolam) en slaap er ook op.
Het geeft mij zo,n stuk innerlijke rust!!!
Je zult er in het begin wat suffig van kunnen worden, maar met een lage dosering is dat goed te doen.
Alrijd angst en onrust voelen is funest!
Dat slaat op een gegeven moment ook over op allemaal lichamelijke klachten.
En zo val je van de regen en de drup.
Misschien is het voor jou ook een (rijdelijke) oplossing om weer even een beetje boven Jan te komen.
sterkte ermee!!!

Vandaag was ik vroeg wakker...zo'n pijn in mijn buik van de ongesteldheid...
Had het idee dat ik gewoon een lange wee had (nu weet ik niet hoe weeen voelen, maar mijn moeder had het ook altijd en vergeleek het daar mee).
Ben dus met een shot pijnstillers het bed weer in gegaan en gelukkig in slaap gevallen en nu is het ten minste houdbaar.
Bahhh...het lijkt wel alsof het nu in de meno pauze alleen maar pijnlijker word.
Herkent iemand dat?

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus nouja genezen is ie niet verklaard dat is ie pas over 5 jaar maar dat komt vast wel goed, en dat van in de lies is van 5 cm naar ongeveer 2 cm gegaan, dus het zal wel niks zijn, en ze houden wel in de gaten hij moet over 4 weken weer bloedprikken en terugkomen bij de arts, in dat bloed kunnen ze schijnbaar zien of het weg is ofzoiets.. dan hoort ie ook wat ie moet doen met therapieen enzoo. En ik kan wel naar de huisarts gaan, maar mn medicijnenkuur is nog niet afgelopen en ben bang dat ie dan zegt: Kom maar terug als je kuur afgelopen is dan kijken we dan wel verder, dus dan w8 ik zelf maar en dan ga ik volgende week naar zijn vervangende arts.(die hele praktijk is dan op vakantie..) 
Wel fijn dat je internet en telefoon het weer doen en jij je ook weer blijer voelt ! ! :Big Grin: 

@Diane, ik herken het wel een beetje, ben ook ongesteld (helaas :Frown: ) en ik heb echt veel buikpijn en de pijn die ik al had word dan ook erger, maar ik zat net die bijsluiter van naproxen te lezen en daar staat in dat het ook je menstruatiepijn moet verminderen, maar merk er niet echt veel van. 
Sterkte dan maar, en ik hoop dat je niet zo veel meer buikpijn heb is echt irritant zég! 


Ik voel me vandaag eigenlijk wel goed,ben echt zo blij voor mn vader :Big Grin:  hihi!
 :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Ilona!

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Ilona

Ik heb ook naproxen op recept.
De pijn word er bij mij niet minder opo, maar ik heb het ook gekregen vanwege zwaar bloed verlies en naproxen remt wel het bloed verlies.
Ik neem nu steeds 20 druppels tramadol, 2 paracetamol en een alprazolam, en dan is het weer voor een aantal uurtjes uit te houden.

En super voor je pa!
Mijn paps moet in september weer voor een onderzoek en controle, hoop ook dat dan alles goed is.
Wat een opluchting is dat dan he?

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee diane :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , wel fijn dat de medicijnen helpen om minder bloed te verliezen bij mij is het voor mn pols maar las het toevallig hihi! & dankjewel is ook zeker een opluchting ja ! Succes alvast voor je paps! :Wink: 

Liefss Ilona. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk,en de pijn in mijn rug is dragelijk.Alleen verveel ik me de laaste tijd moet ik echt een hobby terug gaan zoeken pfff....dat thuis zitten is met momenten niets voor mij.

@Diane,

Sterkte met u menstruatie

----------


## Maikee

> @ Maikee,
> Fijn dat je meer rust om je heen hebt 
> 
> @ Josh,
> He vervelend dat Lexapro niet helpt tegen het depri voelen en je zenuwachtigheid/angst gevoel  Hopelijk kan de psych je vrijdag verder helpen en probeer in de tussentijd je rust te vinden! Veel sterkte en een knuffel!
> 
> @ Ronald,
> Das niet fijn dat je je knie stootte en je vinger inging  Hopelijk gaat het vandaag beter! Heb je gister nog gekookt voor de kids en jezelf? Veel plezier en succes met dag 3 van de huttenbouw!
> 
> ...


Jaa ... Dat is even nodig xD

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me helemaal niet goed rugpijn :Frown: heb last van pms hoofdpijn,en voel me prikkelbaar.... pffff alles zit tegen!!!

----------


## Onassa

Ook niet lekker, misselijk en opoe pijn.\
Zit flink verstopt weer en niets schijnt te werken om eens goed leeg te kunnen poepen.
Mijn buik/maag voelt aan als een ballon die op knappen staat.
heb bij de apotheek laxeer pillen gekocht, morgen dat eens gaan proberen want alles op voorschrift werkt al niet meer.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
He vervelend dat je je misselijk voelt, je zo'n last heb van je ongesteldheid en je je zo opgeblazen voelt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt en dat de laxeermiddelen helpen! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!
Hopelijk krijgt je vader in september bij de controle positief nieuws te horen, alvast veel succes!

@ Ilonaa,
Ja ik weet dat je na 5 jaar pas 'echt' genezen kan worden verklaard van kanker...
Fijn dat het bobbeltje bij je vader kleiner is geworden en hopelijk komt hij over 4 week meer te weten en komt het allemaal goed!
Vervelend dat er niks anders op zit dan een kuur af te maken die niet lijkt te werken, hopelijk kan de vervangend arts je beter en verder helpen!
Ja zeker fijn dat internet, telefoon en tv het weer doen  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Vervelend dat alles je zo tegen zit! Hopelijk heb je vannacht goed kunnen slapen en voel je je weer wat beter! Sterkte!

@ Maikee,
Ik hoop dat het lukt om je nodige rust te vinden!

Vandaag voel ik mij goed  :Smile: 
Woensdag een halve km wezen zwemmen en daarna heerlijk ontspannen in de sauna, nog een interessant gesprek gehad met een man over gezondheid, de gezondheidszorg en de bewaar drang van mensen... Daarna samen met Ruben naar zijn huis gegaan, ik was door mijn enkel gegaan dus hij ging boodschapjes doen. Hebben we van die focaccia broodjes met ui/kaas en tomaat/olijf gehad met daarop pesto, kaas en cherrytommaatjes  :Smile:  Donderdag lekker relaxed gedaan, naar de stad gegaan, Ruben wou wierook dus dat gekocht, bij de Vestibule (blues/bruin café met biologisch eten) gegeten en gezeten. We hadden groente quiche en kaasfondue met een lekker wijntje erbij. Buur(t)meisje was onze serveerster, daarna nog in een muziekwinkel gekeken en samen naar mijn huis gegaan. Wat gekletst en toen ging Ruben naar huis en ik slapen.
Vandaag wasmachine aangedaan, Heavy eruit gelaten, bijgekletst met mijn broertje die nu naar mama is tot zondag, was opgehangen en zo douchen, nog wat opruimen en afwasmachine doen en dan ga ik naar een vriend toe...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best,heb verschrikkelijk last van mijn hormonen en voel me ellendig :Frown:

----------


## Onassa

Shake hands Do.
Daar waar de hormomen me eens per maand een dag lasrig vielen, is dat nu zeker ruim een week.

----------


## joshuatree

@Diane en Do....
Ik weet daar weinig van maar veel sterkte!!!

----------


## dotito

@Josh,

Dank U Wel Josh,is gewoon een heel lastig kwaaltje dat elke maand terug komt.Is ook heel moeilijk uit te leggen hoe je je voelt.Ge weet met u eigen geen blijf,ge zijt prikkelbaar kunt niet veel verdragen,moe,enzo heb ik nog een hele waslijst.

Hoe gaat het met jou vandaag?

Groetjes Do

----------


## joshuatree

Met mij gaat het nog steeds niet zo goed, helaas...
Ben erg moe, depri en allles is me teveel.
Lig veel in bed te draaien , want echt slapen gaat ook al niet...
Die ad's helpen echt niet....had eigenlijk gister naar de psych moeten gaan maar heb moeten afbellen...nu moet ik 6 augustus terug.... maar kijken wat ze dan weer zegt ...

Groetjes Josh

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best..... :Frown:  eigenlijk!!!

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Diane, veel sterkte en beterschap en Do voor jou natuurlijk ook !

@ Josh voor jou ook beterschap hoop voor je dat je gauw weer wat minder depri voelt. 

Ik voel me vandaag niet zo heel best,ik ben moe heb wel tot 12 uur geslapen maar ben toch moe vind beetje raar... medicijnen zijn sinds vrijdag op en ze hebben gewoon niet geholpen, en eerlijk gezegt word ik er gewoon gek van.. Ik hoop dat ik van de week terecht kan , ik heb mezelf wel voorgenomen om een brace te laten aanmeten/kopen en misschien mijn fysiotherapeute te bellen.

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer beter voelt! Heel veel sterkte, beterschap en een warme knuffel!

@ Diane,
He vervelend dat je zo lang last hebt van je ongesteldheid  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het snel beter gaat met je! Beterschap, sterkte en een dikke knuffel!

@ Josh,
Ja je zorgen maken om je gezondheid ed en het warme weer van de afgelopen tijd is geen goede combi om te gaan slapen  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je snel weer wat opknapt! Hopelijk krijg je 6 aug een goed gesprek en een goede oplossing met/van je psych... Heel veel sterkte, beterschap, positiviteit gewenst en een warme knuffel!

@ Ilonaa,
Misschien dat je zo moe bent omdat je steeds veel pijn hebt?!
Hopelijk kan je deze week bij je huisarts terecht en heeft hij/zij een goede oplossing voor je en het is idd een goed idee om een brace te kopen/aan te meten en evt fysiotherapeut te bellen...
Heel veel sterkte!!!

Vandaag voel ik mij... onrustig...
Vrijdag kwam een vriend bij mij en mijn paps eten, daarna zijn we bij hem thuis filmpje wezen kijken, ben blijven slapen. Zaterdag samen ontbeten, gedoucht en heeft hij me thuisgebracht. Met paps boodschappen gedaan, maar we kwamen er later achter dat we geen aardappels of aardappelschijfjes hadden meegenomen voor het recept wat we wouden maken  :Confused:  Op de motor naar het festival gegaan. Daar erg leuk kindertheater gezien, Ruben en Christiaan kwamen halverwege ook, daarna muziek gezien, interactief theater, muziek, vuur/water act maar daar begreep ik weinig van, mooie vuurwerkshow gezien want werd van midden op het meer afgestoken en was weinig ander licht dus prachtig gezicht zo met vuurwerk en de maan en sterren en als afsluiter was er een bluesband die erg leuk was  :Smile:  Papa was al eerder naar huis gegaan omdat hij geen warme kleding mee had, maar Christiaan wou me wel thuisbrengen, dus met Ruben en Christiaan nog wat gedronken en toen gingen zij naar huis en ik slapen. Vandaag met papa op de motor naar braderie Annen geweest, wat lp's en boeken gekocht, lekker op terras gezeten, nog even in Zuidlaren gekeken, thuis wat opgeruimd en nu lekker aan het relaxen en genieten van de gekochte lp's  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik mij nog steeds heel slecht rugpijn/hoofdpijn geen fut om te reageren op MC pffff teveel last van van alles en nog wat :Frown: 

@Ilona,

Laat je anders evt doorverwijzen naar een orthopeed.Heb je al een scan/MRI van u pols laten nemen?Wat heb je eigenlijk aan u pols?
Sterkte meid!!

@Josh,

Hou de moed erin he! sterkte!

En bedankt iedereen voor de steun.

Veel liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus, dankjewel en misschien wel maar dat is al veel langer heb het namelijk ook altijd als ik uit school kom. Jij ook sterkte en hoop dat je ook weer wat rustiger voelt. 

@ Do aah maar dat geeft toch niet als je geen fut heb om hier te reageren dan hoeft dat (van mij dan) niet hoor en veel beterschap ! 
En ik heb nog geen mri scan laten maken nee, en ook geen verwijzing, wat ik aan mijn pols heb ? Dat mag joost weten. nee ik heb volgens de dokter een gewrichtsontsteking maar deze is al 4 weken aan de gang en ik heb al sinds 3 juni pijn denk zelf toch dat het iets anders is ik kijk wel wat die vervangende arts zegt! 

Liefs
Ilona :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds slecht plus dat ik ook nog met een geknelde zenuw zit en moet dan sevens ook nog naar de tandarts.
@Ilona,

Vraag aan je Dr om evt een MRI te laten nemen heb ik ook gedaan,ik sukkel ook al heel lang met mijn pols wat het is weet ik ook nog niet.Bij mij was dat ook zo eerst een zalf dan pillen,en dat heb ik vlakaf gezegd mag ik aub geen MRI van laten nemen wat ik sukkel er al te lang mee het kan van alles zijn.Ik moet 6 augustus gaan voor onder de MRI,maar bij mij komt dat voort van mijn verkeerd aan een gezette vinger die pijn.

Succes meid!

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag voel ik me ondanks geen leuk nieuws, wel opgelucht.
Ik heb dus de ziekte van Lyme in fase 3.
Hier heb ik al 26 jaar klachten van, alleen werd het nooit ontdekt.
Klachten zijn bijna teveel om op te noemen,maar ik hoop dat er nu met intensieve therapie wat aan gedaan kan worden.
lukt het niet dan moet ik naar Amsterdam Slotervaart ziekenhuis voor medicatie instelling.
Zoveel ziek geweest, zeveel rug, nek en kniepijnen, zovaak zwaar depressief, altijd enkel maar gedacht dat mijn buik klachten door de spastische dikke darm kwamen...die eeuwige hoofdpijn, slaapstoornissen, geheugen problemen, nachtzweten etc.....het komt waarschijnlijk allemaal door ooit in jeugd door een teek gebeten te zijn.
Maar goed, in mijn jeugd kenden men deze ziekte nog niet,maar de artsen hadden toch wel eens wat verder kunnen kijken dan hun boeken wijsheidsneus lang is, dat had em een hoop ellendige jaren kunnen besparen.
maar goed, beter laat dan nooit zal ik maar zeggen.

----------


## gossie

@ Onassa,
Het is moeilijk om dit bericht te horen, dat je fase 3 van lyme zit. Ik hoop idd dat de symtomen van lyme, toch verminderd kunnen worden door intensieve therapie. Ik wens je heel veel liefde en sterkte toe, om dit te dragen. Succes Onassa.

lieve groet, gossie

----------


## Onassa

Dank je Gossie....het is nu in fase 3 een systeem ziekte en hopelijk is er nog wat aan te doen.
De tijd zal het leren.

----------


## gossie

Onassa, ik hoop dat er echt nog iets aan te doen is voor je.

----------


## Onassa

Nee, het gaat nooit meer over, daarvoor is het ook fase 3 maar ik ga zeker voor klachten bestrijding in de hoop dat ik met wat minder pijn, ziek zijn en depressies de rest van mijn leven door mag komen.

----------


## sietske763

tje onas,
dus jarenlang lijden is dus voor t grote deel voor niets.........
dat is erg!!
wat erg dat ze je nooit verder hebben laten onderzoeken!!
ik ken iemans die ook al heel lang lime heeft, zij kan er wel mee leven doordat ze dus
klachten med. krijgt.
meid heel veel sterkte, dit bewijst maar weer eens hoe sterk je bent.
dikke knuffel meid.

----------


## Oki07

Veel sterkte!
Via een ander forum ken ik ook iemand die al heel lang Lyme heeft, maar bij haar heeft het ook heel lang geduurd, voordat ze de diagnose kreeg. Ze heeft verschillende antibiotica kuren gehad en is ook in een bepaald ziekenhuis bij een arts die ervaring met lyme had geweest. Zal eens voor je navragen wie dat was.

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Diane, dat is helemaal geen leuk nieuws om te horen zeg ! Heel veel sterkte ! 

@ Do, jawel ik ga dat denk ik ook doen, ik fiets er morgen even heen, aangezien mn eigen huisartsenpraktijk op vakantie is moet ik naar een andere maar die heeft een inloopspreekuur en ik weet echt niet hoe dat zit als je geen patient ben hihi , heb gisteren zon polsbandage gekocht maar de pijn komt er dwars doorheen... Hopelijk is het goed gegaan bij de tandarts en heb je niet zoveel pijn.. 

Liefs,
Ilona!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Vervelend dat je nog zo'n pijn hebt  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat het bij de tandarts meeviel en dat je er nu vanaf bent tot de (half)jaarlijkse controle!
Hopelijk krijg je 6 aug te horen wat er met je pols is!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

@ Ilonaa,
Ben je al lang moe nadat je uit school komt enzo? Misschien kan je dat melden bij de vervangend arts als je daar heen gaat voor het laten onderzoeken of vragen doorverwijzing voor je pols en knie! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Diane,
Dat is inderdaad geen leuk nieuws, maar het is wel fijn dat je nu weet waar al je klachten vandaan komen en dat het niet meer op het psychische wordt afgeschoven!
Ik hoop dat je je klachten door de intensieve therapie onder controle kan krijgen en de symptomen/klachten kan verminderen zodat je niet nog meer medicijnen hoeft te nemen!
Wanneer ga je daarmee beginnen en wat moet je doen?
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

@ Bar,
Hoe gaat het met jou?

@ Gossie,
Hoe gaat het met jou?

@ Oki,
Lief dat je de naam van die arts wil navragen  :Smile: 
Hoe is het met jou?

Vandaag voel ik mij...wat afwezig...
Werk zoeken/vinden wil niet lukken, in huis en in de tuin moet er nog steeds van alles lijkt soms net alsof we niet verder komen met opruimen ed en mijn gevoelens en gedachtes zijn weer in de war.. achja komt vanzelf goed...

----------


## Oki07

@ Luus,
Met mij gaat het wel ok. Ik was gisteren jarig, samen met mijn moeder. Mijn vriend was eerder naar huis gegaan om slingers voor mij op te hangen en cadeautjes klaar te leggen. Dat was wel erg lief!

----------


## Onassa

> @ Diane,
> Dat is inderdaad geen leuk nieuws, maar het is wel fijn dat je nu weet waar al je klachten vandaan komen en dat het niet meer op het psychische wordt afgeschoven!
> Ik hoop dat je je klachten door de intensieve therapie onder controle kan krijgen en de symptomen/klachten kan verminderen zodat je niet nog meer medicijnen hoeft te nemen!
> Wanneer ga je daarmee beginnen en wat moet je doen?
> Heel veel sterkte en succes!


Hij is gister meteen begonnen met verkleefd weefsel los te werken (kraken).
Ik ben wel vaker gekraakt maar deze keer was het echt heftig, doorgaans geef ik er niet veel om.
Maar hij had me flink te pakken.
Aan mijn bilnaad kon hij precies zien waar de verklevingen rondom mijn bekken zitten en dat moet eerst los gewerkt worden.
Daarna krijg ik ook acupunctuur en als dat niets helpt moet ik naar Amsterdam Slotervaart ziekenhuis omdat ze daar weer gespecialiseerd zijn in medicijn instelling.
Heb dus weer een lange weg te gaan.

Ik voel me vandaag niet erg lekker, maar dat had de arts ook al gezegt dat de klachten konden verergeren in het begin.
Moet veel drinken en daar moet ik ook echt op gaan letten nu.
Mijn onderrug is nu erg pijnlijk (niet zo gek na de behandeling van gister)
Nouja...we zien wel hoe de dag verder gaat verlopen.
Heb net mijn tramadol druppels maar weer in genomen want heb eigenlijk nog wel het een en ander te doen vandaag.
Straks naar mijn psych en ben al druk bezig spullen van de paarden over te huizen.

@Sietske.....ja...zolang loop ik er dus al mee.
De klachten begonnen 26 jaar geleden en heel wat therapeuten en onderzoeken en psychs verder inmiddels en dat alles komt dus waarschijnlijk door zo'n kleine klote teek.
Vroeger was er ook niet echt wat over bekend, maar na aanleiding van mijn klachtenlijst hadden de artsen toch wel eens wat secuurder mogen zijn.
Maar goed, nogmaals, de diagnose is moeilijk te stellen en kost in het reguliere handen volgeldm dus dan laten ze het al snel achter wege he??

----------


## dotito

Vandaag nog steeds veel pijn in de rug en veel last van tante rooske.Heb 3keer vanacht moeten opstaan om mij te verschonen niet te doen.Is erg om te zeggen maar moet van die grote tena's dragen om te gaan slapen :Frown: ,anders komt alles door de lakens heen.Heb tot 12.00u geslapen zo moe was ik en ben nog niet uitgerust.

Bij de tandarts gisteren viel het redelijk mee ze heeft me geen pijn gedaan,heb mijn mp4 mee gepakt om wat afleiding te hebben.Nu moet ik volgende week nog 1keer terug komen en dan is het klaar.

@Onassa,

Lieve meid,niet leuk om te horen,maar nu weet je eindelijk wat je hebt he!Jammer dat het zo lang heeft geduurd voor het ze ondekt hebben.Met mijn rug heb ik ook 6 jaar rondgelopen voor iemand daar iets van gemerkt heeft.Die Dr.zien soms idd niet verder dan hun neus lang is.......

Wens jou heel veel sterkte,liefde toe! :Embarrassment: 

@Ilona,

Weet je wat een beetje helpt,flexium gel dat verlicht en neemt de pijn een beetje weg.En ondertussen die bandage dragen,maar ook niet te lang want dat is ook niet zo goed.Hoop dat je vlug bij je specialist terecht kan.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,
Nog gefeliciteerd! Apart dat je moeder en jij op dezelfde dag jarig zijn en erg lief dat je vriend cadeau's had klaargelegd en slingers had opgehangen!  :Smile: 

@ Diane,
Ja kraken kan soms erg pijnlijk zijn op het moment zelf en/of de dag(en) erna...
Wel een lange weg inderdaad, eerst al 26 jaar wachten op de goede diagnose en nu begint dan eindelijk het 'echte' behandelwerk. Hopelijk voelt het kraken steeds beter en gaat de acupunctuur werken. Moet je nu elke week komen voor kraken?
Succes bij je psych vandaag!
Waarom en waarheen ben je spullen van de paarden naartoe aan het verhuizen?
Heel veel succes en sterkte! Wel om jezelf denken hoor in alle drukte!

@ Do,
Fijn dat de tandarts je geen pijn heeft gedaan en je mp4 speler afleiding van het boren gaf, hopelijk gaat het volgende week ook zo goed  :Smile: 
Wel erg vervelend dat je zoveel pijn aan je rug hebt, zo'n last van tante rooske hebt en zo moe bent, is echt niet leuk om steeds wakker te moeten worden om je te verschonen, houdt je toch wel uit je slaap  :Frown: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter dan je je nu voelt! Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## joshuatree

@ Diane....heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat ze het leefbaar kunnen maken voor je.

@ Do....zie je wel ....voor je het weet ben je weer thuis, gelukkig deed het geen pijn.
Sterkte met je rug en rooske...

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Diane, lijkt me ook niet zo fijn hoor dat kraken maar wat moet moet maar he :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het een beetje werkt allemaal. Veel sterkte! 

@ Luus, ja klopt ik ben echt heel vaak erg moe ook al slaap ik uit. En ik hoop dat het met jou ook snel weer wat beter gaat ! 

@ Do fijn dat het bij de tandarts niet zoveel pijn deed ! Maar minder leuk is dat je zo last heb van tante rooske en moe bent  :Frown:  iig heel veel sterkte ! En bedankt voor de tip zou eens kijken . 

@ Oki , fijn dat je goed voelt !  :Wink:  En nog gefeliciteerd!  :Big Grin: 

@ Siets hoe gaat het met jou ?

@ Josh en met jou voel je alweer wat beter? 


Ik voel me wel goed maar ben en blijf moe wat ik ook doe, en mn pols tjaa die pijn word erger hij komt zelfs dwars door die polsbandage ding heen, mn knie begint ook weer op te spelen vandaag naar Tiel (misschien kent iemand dat wel )geweest hele tijd gelopen en dan voel ik het toch wel naar een uurtje. Srry voor mn geklaag hoor maar moest het ff zeggen.

Liefs.

----------


## Onassa

Thanx mensen...morgen zal ik wat uitgereider berichten.
Want vanavond zijn vrij onverwacht de paarden al overgehuisd, was een mega hectische dag en dat net na de behandeling van vandaag.
Een paard wilde de trailer niet, dus dat werd lopen met hele verkeerde schoenen aan van Spankeren naar De Steeg....een best eind en we kwam ook pas in het donker aan.
Maar die 2 van mij en die andere staan nu vwilig op hun nieuwe stekkie.
Over het waarom, daar zal ik een deze dagen op terug komen want das al met al een lang verhaal en ben nu echt kapot.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag nog steeds rugpijn pffff.... :Frown:

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
Meissie veel sterkte met je rugpijn. Ik hoop voor jou, dat je ook eens een dag "zonder en/of minder" rugpijn hebt.

Ik kom net terug bij de tandarts vandaan. Nu begon hij over een kroon.!!!!!!!! Daar moest ik maar over na gaan denken. Nu heeft ie de scherpe kantjes ervan afgehaald. :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Als je zo moe bent en blijft zou ik dat toch wel aankaarten bij de dokter!
Vervelend dat je nog steeds zo'n last aan je knie en pols hebt, hopelijk is het inmiddels wat afgenomen en kan je snel terecht bij vervangend huisarts voor een goede oplossing! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Diane,
Wel je rust nemen hoor!!!

@ Do,
Sterkte met je pijn!

@ Gossie,
Hm apart dat je stukje tand er niet is aangeplakt, nog een reden gekregen waarom niet? Heb je nu ook last ervan?

Ik voel me vandaag...minder afwezig, alhoewel slapen niet zo goed wil lukken...

----------


## Oki07

@gossie,

Ik heb onlangs met een beugel gelopen (invisilign) en daarna viel op dat 1 ondertandje wat korter was. Optisch leek het daardoor schever en mijn tandarts heeft er een klein stukje aan gelijmd. Is heel mooi geworden. 
Als er alleen een stukje af is, zou dat bij jou ook moeten kunnen toch? Mij kostte het iets van  100,00 en een kroon is vele malen duurder.

----------


## gossie

@ luuss,
Ik heb geen last van de kies. Er was al eerder een stukje ervan af en toen heeft ie 'm geprepareerd. Maar nu, ik weet het niet. Ik denk er nog over na.

@Oki
Ik wacht nu maar even af. Tot nu toe, heb ik er nog geen last van.

----------


## Onassa

Moe en raar.....de afgelopen dagen waren te hectisch...de uitslag van lyme, de behandelingen en het plotselinge vertrek met de paarden die helaas niet leuk verlopen is.
Ik had heel graag goed afscheid willen nemen, maar helaas....de vertrekkende partij is daar altijd de boeman en zo wij dus ook.
Dat doet me verdriet, want al met al heb ik daar ook zeker 3 leuke jaren gehad.
maar ja....zo gaat dat vaak he....
Ik heb dus nu even een boel te verwerken ineens.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds heel moe/slecht gisteren heel de avond hoofdpijn gehad.Vanmorgen weer mee opgestaan,wil precies niet over gaan pfff.....

Rugpijn is iets beter,maar nog niet helemaal weg.

Wens iedereen die zich slecht voelt heel veel sterkte toe...

Liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki,
Fijn dat ze er een stukje aan konden lijmen  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,
Als je er geen last van hebt en je je er niet aan stoort dan zou ik wachten met die kroon...

@ Diane,
Lieverd neem je tijd om aan alles te wennen, je hebt veel voor je kiezen gehad!
Hopelijk staan je paarden nu op een plek waar ze het ook goed hebben!
Heel veel succes en sterkte met alles!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat het niet wil overgaan  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je rug minder pijn doet, hopelijk volgt de rest ook snel! Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... goed.
Heb niet zo goed geslapen, maar na een lange douche voel ik mij wel actiever. Was is gedaan, container van ons en overburen heb ik bij de weg gezet en inmiddels terug geplaatst, beetje opgeruimd, discussie met mijn broertje dat hij iets moet doen als in opruimen maar hij wil liever ps2en en zegt dat hij het nog wel doet zoals hij al met sommige dingen 4 week tot een jaar zegt dus wordt er ronduit moe van, mail zijn psych wel even daarover missch dat zij hem volgende week kan motiveren om die dingen te doen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja is idd wel lastig als je met zo'n knagende hoofdpijn blijft zitten,en dan die rugpijn die nu weer terug aan komen is word er gek van.
Heb daar juist op mijn gemakse rustig een paar dingen gedaan thuis,gewoon het hoog nodige.Mijn ventje helpt wel,maar die heeft ook 14 dagen aan een stuk dag en nacht gewerkt voor hem zijn er ook grenzen,hij is ook doodop!
Morgen heeft hij verlof dan gaan we eens wat wandelen of relaxen hoop dat ik dan niet teveel pijn heb.

Spijtig dat je niet zo goed slaapt he,maar je voelt je nu toch goed dat is voornaamst he!Wel jammer van je broertje dat hij zo lastig doet,is hij altijd zo tegendraads?Ach zal die puberteit nog wat zijn die naar boven komt,maar kan best begrijpen dat dat vermoeiend is.


@Onassa,

Sterkte!!

Dikke Knuffel Do X :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Diane, heel veeel sterkte nogmaals en een dikke knuffel! 

@ Do, hmm wel fijn dat de rugpijn iets minder is , maar niet dat de hoofdpijn er nu bij komt. Beterschap ook voor jou een knuffel :Wink: 

@ Luus, fijn dat je weer goed voelt, wel jammer dat je niet zo goed slaap, misschien een tip, als je een radio heb kun je m zachtjes aanzetten en dan val je misschien wel beter/sneller in slaap. Ik heb hem ook altijd aan :Wink: 


Ik voel me vandaag ja wel goed hoor, ben vanmorgen naar de dokter geweest was er om 10 voor half 10 en ik was pas om half 11 aan de beurt :EEK!:  Maar ik ben daar dus geweest, ik moet bloed laten prikken omdat ik zo moe ben en een rongtenfoto laten maken van mn pols hij denkt dat er iets los zit ofzo, verder moet ik diclofenac(klinkt zo ernstig en angstig) slikken als ik pijn heb. Ik vroeg ook of ik een verwijzing naar de orthopeed maar dat wou ie toch maar niet doen omdat hem het beter leek dat mn eigen huisarts dat deed en die is pas over 2/3 weekjes terug, en de wachttijd voor orthopedie is hier nu 6 weken dus jaa dan zijn we weer 9 weken verder.. schiet allemaal niet op.. ach. 

Liefs.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Lekker dat je ventje morgen verlof heeft, is hij ook wel aan toe na 14 dagen zo hard werken! Hopelijk heb je dan minder last zodat jullie samen even kunnen wandelen en relaxen!
Nou het is niet de puberteit lijkt me, want dan zou hij altijd al puber zijn namelijk  :Confused:  Hij snapt gewoon echt niet dat sommige dingen toch wel moeten gebeuren ook als je het niet leuk vind om te doen en ik denk ook niet dat hij dat ooit wil leren of inzien...

@ Ilonaa,
Ik val in slaap met mp3 speler over het algemeen en normaal helpt dat wel maar laatste tijd maakt geen verschil met of zonder mp3 en wierrook  :Confused: 
Dus het is nog even wachten op de uitslag van het bloed prikken, de uitslag van de röntgen foto en wachten op je eigen huisarts voor de verwijzing voor er iets gebeurd? 
Ik heb diclofenac gehad, pas na 5 dagen werkte het enigszins voor mij, maar lijkt me niet goed om dat de komende 9 week ofzo te nemen elke keer als je teveel pijn hebt totdat er een goede oplossing is  :Confused:  Zeker niet zonder een maagbeschermer...
Pff lastig hoor dat er niet meer uit het gesprek gekomen is en je nu moet wachten op je eigen huisarts  :Frown:  
Heel veel sterkte!!!

----------


## gossie

me erg belabberd, vanmorgen vroeg opgestaan mijn oppashond was van streek, die heb ik eerst maar uitgelaten. En een vriendin van me, gaat de zelfde fase in met ECT. en dat roept nogal wat dingen op van die tijd, bij mij. Geen prettige.

----------


## Onassa

@Ilonaa, diclofenac is op zich een oijnstiller en ontstekingremmer die heel veel voorgeschreven word, dus niet echt iets om angstig van te worden ALLEEN.....vind ik het heel vreemd dat je er geen maagbeschermers bij hebt gekregen.
Ik zou toch de huisarts even bellen voor de zekerheid en vragen of je er geen maagbeschermer (bijv. omeprazol) bij kan krijgen want diclo is wel een medicijn die een aanslag op je maagwand kan zijn.
desnoods zeg je dat je wat misselijk word van de diclo.
Beter voorkomen dan genezen!

Gister bij de huisarts een formulier mee gekregen om een foto van mijn buik te laten maken als die weer zo opspeeld en opzwelt.
Ze wil de verdeling van gassen en ontlasting in kaart hebben want toen ze ging kloppen merkte ze al dat het daarbinnen niet helemaal goed zit.
Dat zal volgens haar ook de reden zijn dat ik iedere ochtend zo misselijk opsta.
Dan gaan de darmen weer werken en doordat er geen goede doorstroming is komt ook de maag in de verdrukking.

Toen ik vertelde van de lyme nam ze dat meteen aan, bekeek ook de klachtenlijst die ik ingevuld had en kon zien dat ik bijna overal hoog op scoorde.
Verder word er niet zoveel mee gedaan.
Dat moet ik dus echt zelf doen .
Waarschijnlijk zal ik veel behandelingen voor de lyme zelf moeten betalen (kan je beter in belgie,duitsland of in een oostblok land wonen, die behandelen wel via regulier en vergoeden dus alles)
Helaas heb ik niet echt een vette spaar rekening, dus ik vrees dat ik op een moment moet stoppen met de behandelingen omdat ik het zelf niet op kan hoesten.
Eigenlijk te triest voor woorden toch?
Je betaald je al scheel aan premie en ben je dan aanduidelijk goed ziek....dan kan je het zelf uit zoeken en bekostigen.
In nederland houden ze zich alleen aan de nieuwe bloed analyses...dat houd in,enkel zoeken naar anti stoffen in je bloed en naar aaneiding daarvan diagnostiseren.
Maar bij lyme zie je na lange rijd geen anti stoffen meer omdat de bacterie in de kraakbeenderen en zenuwgewrichten zich verstoppen.
Dus regulier zal je meestal een negatieve bloedtest hebben.
Zoeken op levend bloed word regulier niet gedaan (kost allemaal teveel) maar enkel daarin is het "wormpje" te vinden en via bioresonantie testen.
Allemaal dus voor eigen rekening en die die zijn niet mals!
Ik zie wel hoever ik financieel kan komen en anders moet ik noodgedwongen stoppen met de behandelingen en dan levenslang ziek verder leven.
Lang leve Nederland!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje, ik lees hier weer veel droef nieuws ....
Sorry lieverds dat ik er momenteel even niet zoveel ben... ben zo snel mogelijk weer van de partij!!
Zie hieronder wat ik ook mijn collega's hier gepost heb;

Ik ben helaas nog niet veel aanwezig geweest hier na mijn vakantie ....
Heb écht even tijd nodig om 'bij' te rusten/slapen en me te concentreren op m'n verkrampte rug; 
Maar; het weekje vakantie heb ik gehad en ik heb er van genoten!!

De eerste middag zelf een vis gevangen (15,2 kg ) en daarbij meteen uit m'n (enigste) 3/4 broek gescheurd die ik meehad . :Big Grin: 
Ik heb me dinsdag maar meteen in het dorpje een nieuwe gekocht in de solden daar . :Wink: 

Verder heb ik al het vissen aan Tino overgelaten (wat hij natuurlijk helemaal niet erg vond ) en heb ik gewoon heerlijk genoten samen met de woefkes!!

De eerste dagen extreem warm weer gehad (34° in de schaduw), daarna prachtig weer.

Het zit erop nu ... jammer wel (had daar nog wel een weekje willen blijven ), maar ik blijf nagenieten....
Jammer enkel dat m'n CVS en m'n rug/zenuwen de vakantie iets te zwaar vonden...

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

*Héél véél sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft!!!*

----------


## dotito

Ook ik voel me vandaag nog steeds niet zo best weer pijn in de rug en het rechterbeen niet te doen.We zijn even gaan wandelen naar het shoppingcenter alles was er aan 80 percent,maar we zijn niet lang gebleven voelde mij echt zo slecht dat ik naar huis wou.En heb al dagen hoofdpijn pfff...ja voel me echt niet goed,en valt me allemaal zwaar tegen :Frown: 

Wens iedereen heel veel liefde en sterkte toe!!

Heb geen fut om appart te reageren.

Veel liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus oo hmm dan zou ik het eigenlijk ook niet weten  :Embarrassment:  Hoop iig wel dat je je snel weer wel goed kan slapen. En tjaa vanmorgen bloedgeprikt en foto gemaakt en ik ben (gelukkig) niet doorgestuurd naar de seh ofzoo dus ik denk dat er niks gebroken /los zit. Maar hoop wel dat die diclo helpt heb m vandaag al 3 x op maaar werkt nog niet.. maar komt hopelijk nog ! 

@ gossie veel beterschap hoop ook voor je dat je niet meer zo belabberd voelt ! 

@Diane, dat is ook erg vervelend dan dat je dat allemaal zelf moet betalen.. :Frown: 
Wat verwachten ze wel niet van de mensen, dat we zoveel geld hebben??? Pff moet niet gekker worden , hoop toch voor je dat ze toch een deel (willen) betalen , lijkt me echt anders veel te duur hoor. Sterkte meis! En over die diclo door de arts is niks gezegd hoor dat ik dat moet, maar ik heb wel een hele sterke maag en op het doosje staat : bij voorkeur een half uur voor het eten innemen, maar bij maagklachten na het eten. Maar het is mij best ik heb ze gewoon Na het eten ingenomen, als ik ´s morgens namelijk niet eet dan kokhals ik al laat staan als ik een pilletje inneeem op de nuchtere maag neee dat doe ik toch maar niet. Maar zou het wel ff navragen als ik hem bel voor de uitslagen :Wink:  

@ Agnes fijn dat je van je vakantie heb genoten wel jammer dat je van je rug en cvs last heb/had & neem je tijd hoor , ik/we zien je vanzelf wel weer terug :Wink:  

@ Do vervelend zeg dat je nu weer zo veel pijn heb en het geeft echt niet hoor dat je niet op iedereen reageerd ! Ik hoop echt voor je dat je gauw weeer beter voelt en minder pijn heb.

Ik voel me vandaag goed :Stick Out Tongue:  Vanmorgen dus bloedgeprikt en rongtenfoto laten maken er zijn wel 4/5 buisjes afgenomen haha en ik heb lekker mee zitten kijken vind het wel allemaal intressant haha. En schijnbaar was op de rongten foto niets zorgwekkends te zien want werd niet doorgestuurd naar de spoedeisendehulp/gipskamer hahaaa volgende week weet ik de uitslag .


Liefs 
Ilona :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
He vervelend dat je oppashond van streek was, hopelijk is die inmiddels weer zichzelf!
Hopelijk komt het met die vriendin van je goed!
Veel sterkte!!!

@ Diane,
Fijn dat je huisarts je een verwijzing gaf om een foto van je buik te laten maken  :Smile: 
Echt ontzettend kl*ten dat je alles via het alternatieve circuit moet doen omdat er in het reguliere circuit weinig erkenning voor is en degelijk onderzoek naar Lyme teveel kost en dat je dan ook nog alles zelf moet gaan bekostigen is echt belachelijk! Is echt te zot voor woorden dat er zoveel mensen zich blauw betalen aan de zorgverzekering en dat als ze dan iets hebben ze de onderzoeken, medicijnen en behandelingen alsnog zelf moeten betalen  :Mad:  Misschien dat jou behandelaar de uitslagen en dergelijke naar je verzekering kan sturen zodat er alsnog iets vergoed kan worden?! 
Heel erg veel sterkte en succes en ik hoop echt dat er iets te regelen valt en dat het goed gaat komen!

@ Agnes,
Lieverd, neem lekker je tijd om bij te komen en uit te rusten en geniet lekker van je woefkes en de oppaskat! Eerst goed voor jezelf zorgen en dan komt de rest ook wel weer  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Wat vervelend dat je nog steeds hoofdpijn, last van je rug en rechterbeen hebt  :Frown:  Begrijpelijk dat je even geen fut hebt om apart te reageren! Jammer dat het dagje shopping center niet lukte zoals je graag wou... Hopelijk voel je je snel weer eens wat beter,, ben je wel aan toe! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap! Rust lekker uit!!

@ Ilonaa,
Heb gister een glaasje Pina Colada genomen en heb vannacht eindelijk goed geslapen, maarja dat is natuurlijk geen lange termijn oplossing... 
Ergens wel fijn dat er niks gebroken of los zit, maar wel vervelend dat je nu niet weet waar de pijn dan wel vandaan komt... hopelijk krijg je volgende week meer duidelijkheid als je de bloeduitslag krijgt! Ik hoop voor je dat je het effect van de diclofenac snel zult merken zodat je minder pijn hebt! Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

Vandaag voel ik mij.. wel goed  :Smile: 
Ik werd zo moe en futloos van het steeds niet in slaap kunnen komen en het steeds wakker worden dat ik gister besloot dat 1 glaasje pina colada wel goed kon zijn... ik heb eindelijk weer een nacht doorgeslapen en nu hopen dat dat zonder pina colada ofzo ook zo kan! Ik ben vandaag naar Ruben gegaan, had hem sinds maandag niet gezien en door hoe ik mij voelde en door hoe het de afgelopen dagen ging was ik ook wel zenuwachtig, maar gelukkig viel het mee... Hij is nu even met een vriendin kamer aan het kijken en als hij terugkomt gaan we lekker filmpje kijken  :Smile: 
Echt niet leuk hoor steeds zo slecht slapen, voelde me ook steeds zo zwak en al die verwarrende gevoelens helpen dan ook niet mee  :Confused:  Uiteindelijk komt alles goed  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best,rugpijn van de rugpijn krijg ik dan hoofdpijn van de hoofdpijn krijg ik spanningen,toch ben ik gisteren samen met mijn ventje even gaan zwemmen om mijn spieren en gewrichten een beetje los te maken.Zag er eerst tegen op,maar heeft me achteraf toch een beetje deugd gedaan.Daarna hebben we ook nog een brubbelbad genomen dat deed wel enorm deugd aan mijn rug mmm :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Zal blij zijn dat ik me weer beter voel want na een hele week slecht te voelen heb ik totaal geen energie meer.

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag redelijk goed 9ieder ochtend misselijk wakker worden en dat duurt dan een tijdje, maar dat ga ik niet steeds meer noemen omdat dat standaart is).
heb vandaag Onassa gelongeerd, geholpen bij het geblesseerde paard van mijn stalvriendin en nog een half uurtje op drop gereden en voel me best goed.
Tuurlijk wel met medicatie, dat is ook standaart elke dag, maar dat noem ik ook niet steeds meer.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ lieve Do,
Vervelend zeg dat je rugpijn nog niet over is, waardoor je hoofdpijn en spanningen krijgt en je zo futloos bent  :Frown: 
Wel lekker dat je met je ventje bent wezen zwemmen en in het bubbelbad bent geweest en dat het je deugd heeft gedaan ondanks dat je er van tevoren tegenop zag! 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter! Heel veel sterkte!

@ lieve Diane,
Fijn dat je Onassa gelongeerd hebt, hebt geholpen bij blessure van het paard van een stalvriendin en dat je nog even op Drop hebt gereden! Zal wel even een welkome afleiding zijn geweest!
Hopelijk lukt het met je eigen behandelingen en voel je je snel weer beter!
Heeel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij... moe maar goed  :Smile: 
Zaterdag naar Assen gegaan, daar met Syl en haar moeder over de markt gelopen, zijn we naar hun huisje in Appelscha geweest was gezellig  :Smile:  Daarna terug naar Assen gegaan, zou met een vriend uit, was ook erg gezellig. Heb bij een vriend gelogeerd, gister gezellig gekletst over kunst, overlijden van zijn moeder en allemaal andere dingen en daarna gezellig uit eten geweest bij de pizzaria en toen naar huis gegaan. Nog even met mijn broertje gekletst en heerlijk in slaap gevallen.
Mijn paps heeft nu 3 week vakantie dus gaan we verder met huis opruimen, tuin in orde maken en plannen van aanpak maken en natuurlijk tussendoor verjaardagen , expositie en andere leuke dingen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Iedere morgen misselijk Onassa???
Je bent toch niet zwanger????  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Enne... je mag best in herhaling vallen hoor; doe ik ook vaak  :Wink: ,
even van je afschrijven doet vaak deugd  :Wink: 

Ik heb alles al geschreven int verkeerde topic  :Stick Out Tongue:  > 'wat ga je vandaag doen' geloof ik ... zo zie je maar; zelfs de moderators maken fouten  :Stick Out Tongue: 


> Vandaag redelijk goed 9ieder ochtend misselijk wakker worden en dat duurt dan een tijdje, maar dat ga ik niet steeds meer noemen omdat dat standaart is).
> heb vandaag Onassa gelongeerd, geholpen bij het geblesseerde paard van mijn stalvriendin en nog een half uurtje op drop gereden en voel me best goed.
> Tuurlijk wel met medicatie, dat is ook standaart elke dag, maar dat noem ik ook niet steeds meer.

----------


## Onassa

Nee Agnes,ik kan geen kinderen krijgen, ben zo onvruchtbaar als de Sahara :Wink: 
en ben ook al 46 dus zou er nu ook niet aan moeten denken.
het blijkt nu dus ook door de borrelia te komen omdat het mijn hele maag en darm stelsel aantast.
Vandaag weer acupunctuur gehad en vooral voor de nieren want die blijken me momenteel helemaal leeg te zuigen.
Ik kan aankomende week meet spier en gewrichtsklachten gaan krijgen, maar dat is dan de reaktie op de behandeling en moet daarna weer wat af gaan nemen.
Ik heb altijd gedacht dat die pijn onderin beide kanten van mijn buik door dat ongelukkige "kippenhok" kwamen, maar dat blijken dus mijn nieren te zijn wat ook nu weer verklaard dat alles aan mijn bekken verkleefd zit.
Maar goed...we blijven positief en lachen.

----------


## gossie

@ Onassa,
Ik wens je veel sterkte :Smile: 

ik voelde me redelijk vandaag. Ik heb het rustig aangedaan. De oppas hond vraagt veel aandacht. Af en toe is het gewoon een zenuwpees. :Frown:  Maar goed ik heb 'm nog een paar dagen. Ik weet voor mijzelf dat ik nog geen hond neem.!Het geeft toch verplichtingen. En daar kan ik niet altijd aan voldoen :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag nog steeds rugpijn heb wel redelijk goed geslapen,maar heb wel weer zo'n voos gevoel in mijn hoofd pfff.....

@Onassa,

Sterkte meid!!

----------


## sietske763

@do hoe omschrijf jij je zoos gevoel???
net als bij mij af en toe zoooooooooo vreselijk druk en malen of ben jij duf??

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Je zo'n drukkend/knagende gevoel is dat word er onozel van en gaat met niets over pfff....

Ben niet duf,maar wel bijna gek :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Idd iets van je afschrijven doet vaak deugd  :Smile: 
Haha ja dat een vergissing is menselijk  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Ik hoop dat de acupunctuur wat heeft geholpen en dat je niet teveel hinder ondervind van de spier en gewrichtsklachten die je erdoor kan krijgen! Moet je nu elke week naar de acupunctuur en/of chiropractor voor behandeling?
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je redelijk voelt  :Smile: 
Ja honden kunnen veel aandacht eisen, maar is goed dat je een oppashond hebt en nu weet dat je er nog geen eigen hond wil  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat je redelijk goed geslapen hebt  :Smile:  Wel minder dat je nog steeds rugpijn hebt en daarnaast ook zo'n voos gevoel in je hoofd  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat je je snel weer beter voelt  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... redelijk
Ik had pc problemen vanochtend maar die zijn gelukkig opgelost  :Smile: 
Papa en ik hebben schuur opgeruimd, jeetje wat een troep kan een mens verzamelen zeg en nu moet de rest nog. Mijn broertje is bezig geweest zijn kamer op te ruimen na veel aanmoediging. Heavy slaapt lekker op zijn stokje, die is moe van het lawaai maken en steeds schrikken van papa en mij in de achtertuin. In mijn hoofd is het echter nog druk en ben vandaag ongesteld geworden. Ik was 2 maand geleden weer met de pil begonnen na bijna een jaar geen pil te hebben gebruikt op advies van de gynaecoloog en ik weet dat het even kan duren voordat het weer 'normaal' is, maar ik had al zeker 1,5 week de voortekenen en begon me iets teveel te worden dus ben blij dat het nu eruit komt  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Luus, ik merkte het vandaag wel met paard rijden,al vrij snel aan het begin van de rit speelde mijn spier aan de buitenkant van mijn rechter kuit op, maar het was vol te houden.
Het rijden doet me weer heel goed moet ik zeggen, vooral geestelijk...je kan in de bossen zo heerlijk je koppie leeg maken en genieten.
Ja, ik moet nu elke week naar de acupuncturist.
Hij kijkt per keer en hoe ik me voel welke behandeling hij geeft.
Dat zal de ene keer met de naalden zijn, de andere keer het loswerken van de verkleefde delen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Fijn dat het rijden je zo goed heeft gedaan ondanks dat je wel spierpijn/kramp had! 
Ja even uitwaaien om je koppie leeg te maken is heerlijk, zeker op een paard  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat de spierpijn/kramp na elke behandeling wat minder wordt en vind het erg goed om te horen dat de acupuncturist per keer gaat bekijken welke behandeling je nodig bent!
Sterkte met de pijn en behandelingen en probeer zoveel je kan lekker met je paarden bezig te zijn, want ik lees steeds dat het je ontzettend goed doet...

Liefs!

----------


## Onassa

Ja Luus...ben zelfs vanavond na een shotje pijnmedicatie weer met manlief op de fiets naar de paarden geweest!
Onassa gelongeerd en een rondje gewandelt met haar.
Morgen heb ik een bosrit afspraak met een nieuw stalgenootje die nog een beetje onzeker is.
Sta er vandaag een week en moet nu al als leider mee hahahaa en dat terwijl ik daar het bos nog amper ken.
Ach ja...ter paard raak ik zelden in de stress, dus dat gaat helemaal goed komen.
Neem gewoon mijn gps mee en dan zien we wel.
Hopelijk is ze dan een beetje relax als ik zwg dat we met de gps niet kunnen verdwalen (ahummm, al snap ik nog maar weinig van dat ding, maar dat ga ik haar natuurlijk niet zeggen).
Zeg gewoon steeds dat ik weet waar ik ben, beetje bluffen dus.
Ik denk ook wel dat gezien ik al zolang met klachten en pijn loop (26 jaar nu) dat ik er een beetje aan gewend ben geraakt.
eerlijk gezegt weet ik niet eens meer zo goed hoe het voelt om mezelf echt helemaal gezond te voelen.
Maar ik ben een steenbok he...zo koppig als wat dus ik laat me niet klein krijgen! :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds slecht man man... pijn pijn en weer dat raar gevoel ik mijn hoofd niet te doen.

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me toch weer wat meer vrijer. Het hondje is gisteren opgehaald. Vanmorgen kon ik weer rustig m'n rituelen doen. Want ik hoefde niet eerst de hond uit-te-laten :Embarrassment:  Het hondje ging voor. :Wink: 

Oh ja Luuss, bedankt voor je attente reactie. :Smile: 

Met vriendelijk groet, Gossie

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag moe maar wel goed ! Vandaag de uitslag gebeld en wonder boven wonder is alles goed met mn pols waar ik dus eigenlijk heel iets anders van verwachtte want hij ziet er een beetje anders uit dan de linkse :Embarrassment: . .. En mijn bloed was ook helemaaal goed :Wink:  Maar wat moet het dan wel zijn he ???? ondanks dat alles goed is loop ik nog steeds met de pijn en ben ik nog steeds ontzettend moe. Ik wacht wel gewoon tot de dokter terug is en dan ga ik wel met m praten. 
Verder zou ik heel graag willen reageren maar ik heb op dit moment zon last van me pols en ben zooo moe dat ik eigenlijk niet zo puf heb om op iedereen te gaan reageren , sorry daarvoor!

Voor degene die het nodig hebben beterschap en sterkte!

Ook zal ik er niet zo heel veel zijn, ik pluk namelijk nu volop bessen(je zou zeggen dat lukt toch niet met je pols , maar dat valt wel mee samen met de polsbandage alleen 's avonds voel ik het wel weer heel erg.)
Maar probeer er dus 's avonds ff op te kijken . 

Liefs,
Ilona  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

sterkte ilona!

----------


## Onassa

Niet zo best, zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=48984#post48984

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,Onassa,

Sterkte!!!

Vandaag voel ik me me iets beter  :Smile: ben daar niet kwaad om.Heb redelijk goed geslapen en ga vandaag nu is helemaal niets doen,enkel het geen ik wil.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me vandaag goed maar wat nerveus ... waarom?? Joost mag het weten!!
Gggrrrr.....

----------


## sietske763

wel goed, was alleen vroeg wakker, voor mijn doen,
verder prima!!
lieve agnes, sterkte, rotgevoel!!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Sietske, 
Rotgevoel!!

Vandaag voel ik me; redelijk ... weer slecht geslapen; écht niet leuk meer!!

Zometeen naar apotheek om euthanasiemiddel voor één van m'n visjes (drijft ondersteboven en wil niet beter worden  :Frown: )... toch beter euthanasie dan m'n vriend hem laten 'doodmaken' (onverbeterlijke dierenvriend  :Wink: ).
Daarna begraven in de tuin .. wat een heisa hé, voor zo'n visje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

prima. heerlijk geslapen,
arme ag, wanneer is goed slapen jou weer gegund!!!
goed slapen is essentieel voor een betere/goede dag

----------


## Onassa

Aaah Agnes...wat sneu zeg,hoewel ik er ook een beetje om moet lachen hoor.
hoe ga je dat doen dan een vis euthaneseren???

Ik heb uiteraard pijn, maar ach...ik lig steeds op de bank en zie buiten de zon schijnen dat doet al weer goed.

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Hoe gaat het vandaag met je? :Wink: 

Ik voel me vandaag redelijk goed mag niet klagen,buiten dat ik vroeg moest opstaan voor naar de kliniek te gaan.

@Agnes,

Dit heb ik nog nooit niet gehoord een vis euthaneseren??dat is idd wel grappig :Big Grin:  langs ene kant,maar langs de andere kant daar ook weer niet :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha had geen idee dat dat kon! Nou sterkte met het overlijden van de vis!

@ Onassa,

Ach meid, nog steeds ziek? Heel veel sterkte!

Ik voel me behoorlijk moe, met een beetje gemixte gevoelens, maar ach een nachtje slapen doet wss wonderen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Heel veel sterkte met herstellen!

@ Do,
Ik hoop voor je dat de pijn snel eens mindert zeg en dat het rare gevoel ook afneemt! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je weer vrijer voelt en je je (ochtend)rituelen weer kan doen!

@ Ilonaa,
Ergens wel fijn dat er niks te zien viel op de foto en er niks uit het bloedonderzoek kwam, maar toch lastig omdat je dan niet weet waar de pijn en moeheid vandaan komen... hopelijk kan je huisarts daar antwoord op geven als je hem weer spreekt!
Succes met bessen plukken en veel sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Hoop dat het nerveuze gevoel snel overgaat en dat je snel weer beter slaapt!
Lief dat je je visje wil euthanaseren en dan gaat begraven!

@ Bar,
Fijn dat het weer beter met je gaat  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Hoe gaat het nu met de gemixte gevoelens en moeheid?

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile: 
Woensdag lekker bij Ruben geweest, hebben we samen eten gekookt en film gekeken, donderdag wezen shoppen en uit eten geweest, vrijdag bij een goede vriend gegeten en zometeen naar een goede vriendin om haar verjaardag te vieren en hopelijk houden we het droog want ze wou BBQ-en...

----------


## sietske763

ja, ik lach me ook dood over de vis, sorry agnes

----------


## dotito

Vandaag redelijk goed gevoeld,heb gaan zwemmen en soep gemaakt,maar nu weer zeer veel pijn ga nu een film kijken en een beetje rusten.

----------


## Onassa

> @ Onassa,
> 
> Ach meid, nog steeds ziek? Heel veel sterkte!


Niet ziek van harte maar door een uithaal van een paard out getrapt en met loeiende sirenes naar het ziekenhuis afgevoerd.
Nu thuis herstellen met een prachtig gekleurd hoofd :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Niet ziek van harte maar door een uithaal van een paard out getrapt en met loeiende sirenes naar het ziekenhuis afgevoerd.
> Nu thuis herstellen met een prachtig gekleurd hoofd


Jaa ik las het later idd, idd geen leuk iets, succes met herstellen!

@ Luuss

Pfoeh ja veel beter! Éindelijk met vriend gepraat en het komt gewoon neer op een hoop jaloezie en zorgen. Hij wil gewoon helemaal níet dat iemand anders aan me komt, wordt ie stikjaloers van.. en hij vond t niets dat ik zoveel contact had met die andere jongen. Dats voor mij ook wel zo goed als duidelijk, die andere jongen heeft geen idee hoe ie met meisjes ommoet gaan, hij zit ook nog in de fase dat ie denkt dat ik jaloers wordt wanneer hij zegt dat hij uitgegaan is met een ander meisje *zucht who cares, do your thing, I'll do mine  :Wink: *. Ik blijf lekker bij mn vriend, we hebben voor t eerst weer een beetje een goed gesprek gehad en alles eruitgegooid wat ons dwars zat, en hopelijk gaan we nu gewoon weer verder zoals het altijd geweest is! Al met al een happy end dus  :Wink:  En nu ga ik lekker mn bedje in!

----------


## sietske763

fijn voor je syl!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> fijn voor je syl!!!


Haha ja het voelt weer gewoon goed om alles besproken te hebben!

Trouwens nog meer problemen hoor! Gister rond kwart over 5 zaten we met zn alle in de kamer toen we gekras aan de voordeur hoorde ( Ik dacht dus dat het onze kat was, totdat ik 5 min later door de kamer heenkijk en onze kat op de bank zie liggen). Dus ik als een idioot naar de voordeur rennen, jawel 2 turkse dames die onze voordeur hebben liggen mollen. Domme mens een nepverhaal ophangen dat ze een of andere Fatima zocht, dus ik ehm en daarom mol je onze deur? Misschien moet je een betere dekmantel bedenken, nja heb een beetje het signalement in mn hoofd gestampt en ze maar de deur uitgezet, buren ingelicht en de politie gebeld. Paar uur later politieagent voor de deur en ze hebben dus blijkbaar idd met een schroevendraaier lopen porren in de deur. Maar we hebben dus enkel het gewone slot en een alarm, ze zouden dus zo binnen kunnen komen. Dus we gaan vandaag richting Amsterdam (Gamma is daar open) Om allerlei dievenklauwen en extra sloten voor de deur te halen, want veilig zit je hier dus absoluut niet!
Waarschijnlijk hebben ze het ontzettend fout ingeschat, aangezien we net 1 dag terugwaren van 3 weken vakantie.. Je zou zeggen dat ze na een tijdje observatie wel moeten weten of er iemand thuis is, mja pfoeh we hebben geluk gehad dus!

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia,

Wat eng als je thuis bent en ze proberen in te breken met een schroevendraaier. Uberhaupt is het al niet prettig. Ik weet het uit ervaring. Als ze binnen geweest zijn en bezittingen van je weg nemen.  :Mad: 

Goed van jullie, dat de deur goed inbraakwerend wordt gemaakt. :Smile:  Succes ermee.Een fijne dag.

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Sylvia,
> 
> Wat eng als je thuis bent en ze proberen in te breken met een schroevendraaier. Uberhaupt is het al niet prettig. Ik weet het uit ervaring. Als ze binnen geweest zijn en bezittingen van je weg nemen. 
> 
> Goed van jullie, dat de deur goed inbraakwerend wordt gemaakt. Succes ermee.Een fijne dag.


Jaa het is idd best een eng idee hoor, we hadden maar geluk dat we thuis waren, want stel je voor ze hadden het een week eerder gedaan (dan waren we dus nog op vakantie geweest) dan hadden ze mooi wel binnengekomen! We zijn nu dus ook idd flink met de deur bezig, nieuwe inbraakveilige strips, pensloten (de dievenklauwen hebben we maar achterwege gelaten want de scharnieren zitten bij ons aan de binnenkant dus die hebben weinig zin). Verder nog extra kettingslot voor de deur zodat je de deur op een kiertje open kunt doen, geloof dat het dan wel zo goed als onmogelijk is  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

redelijk goed en heb goed geslapen,we zijn vandaag gaan wandelen naar de kalmhoutse heide toch een 3 km gewandeld voor mij is dat veel dus ben fier op mijn eigen.
En ben gisteren toch ook al gaan zwemmen,maar ben wel bekaf nu.
Sevens gaan we iets halen voor eten,en dan vanavond lekker genieten voor de tv.

----------


## Agnes574

> ja, ik lach me ook dood over de vis, sorry agnes


Haha,Hihi... klinkt ook wel raar als ik het zo teruglees..hihaho  :Big Grin: 
Het was echter of visje doodslaan met een steen ofzo of euthanasie ... dan kies ik toch voor het snelle en pijnloze > kruidnagelolie bij de apotheek gehaald (=narcosemiddel voor vissen) en visje een overdosis gegeven; geen pijn en géén stress!!

Kon dat beestje toch maar moeilijk laten vechten en uithongeren... totdat ie vanzelf dood ging (ik weet het ; wat dieren betreft ben ik een echte 'Emo-tripper'  :Wink: )!


@Onassa,
Hopelijk ben je snel weer de oude!!!

@Sietske,
Tsja, ik denk dat slaapmiddelen gewoon niet 'pakken' bij mij door m'n dagelijkse medicatie ...
Ik ga gewoon stoppen met die in- en doorslapers, het werkt toch niet!!
Vanaf dit weekeind zorg ik gewoon dat ik s'avonds een hele lange wandeling maak met de wfks (2 nieuwe wandelroutes gevonden vorige week!) en ook gaat de tv op een vast tijdstip uit (anders blijf ik vaak kijken tot ik 'over m'n slaap heen ben') ... afgelopen 2 nachten vrij goed geslapen, hopelijk blijft dat zo!!

----------


## Agnes574

@Syll, 
Blij dat je weer terug bent van vakantie; ik heb je hier gemist  :Big Grin: !

@Do,
Hopelijk mindert die pijn 's zeg, zodat je weer 'normaler' en 'gewoner' door het leven kan!!

@Iedereen;
Fijne dag!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Onassa



----------


## gossie

niet lekker. Ik ben het spuugzat. Het genieten is er niet. En dan denk ik, oh mijn god, wat een ramp is dat. Dat genieten van het nu. Ik vind er helemaal niets aan. Straks , als de kurk van de fles mag, wordt het een stuk leuker. Genieten van het straks, mag dat ook, Gossie?

Het gevoel dat ik mijn handtekening niet kan laten zien. :Embarrassment: 
maar ze is er wel.....

----------


## gossie

@ Onassa,
wel confronterend. Maar het ziet er beter uit als toen het net gebeurd was :Wink: 
Denk aan jezelf Diana. Beterschap :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Wat scheeld eraan Gossie?
Zit je in een depressie??
Kop op he....ook al is dat makkelijk gezegd.

Knuffff, Diane

----------


## gossie

Het lijkt er wel op, dat ik in die richting zit. Ik heb het gewoon even allemaal gehad.  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

lieve gossie,
gelukkig kennen wij hier heel veel van dat gevoel,
ik zeg ""gelukkig"" omdat jij/wij zo een ander beter begrijpen.....
maar je moet het echt niet hebben van de alcohol hoor!!!
dat lijkt even wat maar voor je het weet wordt het een gewoonte, wat ik dus had...
ben zolang aan de wijn geweest maar als ik terug kijk was het veel ellendiger met drank.
ik herken die dagen ook, tis dan een dag uitzitten.....MAAR morgen voelt het weer anders....sterkte meid, meestal ga ik zo,n dag heel vroeg naar bed, met slaappil,
ook niet echt goed natuurlijk maar veel minder gevaarlijk dan alcohol, en ik weet echt wel hoe dat voelt......
ik hoop echt dat je de alcohol niet veel nodig hebt......
ws zal ik mezelf nu wel voor niets bang maken.....maar om eraf te komen was ook zo erg!
alles wat je voelt komt dan in 1 keer los, alle verdovingen zijn weg en ook dus het verdriet/pijn uit die tijd komt dan los....
lieve gossie, heel veel sterkte en ik bedoel het goed hoor......miss zie ik het nu verkeerd en is het maar SOMS...sorry dan.....miss dan ooit een waarschuwing voor een ander!

----------


## gossie

lieve Sietske en onassa,
ik weet dat drank niet de beste oplossing is, maar soms kan ik dan beter bij mijn gevoel/emotie komen. Dan kan en mag ik het laten gaan in mijn eentje. :Embarrassment:  Ik weet dat DRANK meer stuk maakt. :Mad:  Dan hoef ik alleen aan een overleden vriendin te denken. Jong toen 37 jaar. Nu zou ze ongev. 50 geweest zijn. Mijn broer zit nu bij de AA staat 2en1/2jaar droog. En dat is echt een felicitatie waard. :Smile: 

Maar soms heb ik het gevoel dat ik niet anders kan. :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ben blij dat je de ervaring kent van de rot alcohol, heb zelf ook jaren bij AA gelopen.
maar zoals je zegt.....soms .....
ga maar lekker vroeg naar bed joh!
slapen doet wonderen en hopelijk is morgen een betere dag voor je,
liefs!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ben zelf ook weer blij dat ik weer thuis ben hoor!

@ Gossie,

Kop op he! Als je steun nodig hebt, we staan hier allemaal voor je klaar!!

@ Diane,

Ah ja leuke kleurtjes! Haha nee grapje hoor (Lekker onaardig ben ik weer  :Wink: ). Is de pijn al minder? Meestal houdt het verkleuren van de blauwe plekken wel in dat het aan het wegtrekken is, dus goede hoop dat het al minder pijn doet! Sterkte!!

Vandaag voel ik me moe.. Hele nacht niet geslapen, pff als er 2 van die enge gasten in proberen te breken ga je opeens alles horen en zien. Vooral overdag zie ik nu opeens overal van die ongure gastjes lopen die aan het spieken zijn naar onze flat, echt doodeng. Maar goed inbreken kunnen ze niet meer, maar die angst is er toch nog wel een beetje. Slaap dus echt heel slecht, vanmorgen er alweer om 7 uur uit, straks maar een beetje op tijd naar bed in de hoop op wat meer slaap. Begin nu ook een beetje hoofdpijn te krijgen, dus straks even wat innemen en lekker naar bed!

----------


## Onassa



----------


## sietske763

stukken beter meid!!
die lippenstift staat je echt leuk,
welk merk is dat en wat voor kleur nummer?

----------


## gossie

Stukke beter als gisteren. Ik zag het gewoon even niet meer zitten. :Embarrassment:  De kurk is niet van de fles geweest. Maar heb 2 pilsjes genomen en bij het vuur gaan zitten, buiten bij de vuurplaats. Dat was lekker. Het was rustig in de buurt.
Vandaag nog een gesprek met de psych. goed we zullen wel zien.

@Onassa je ziet er mooi uit met je make - up :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Oh meid, wat zie je er alweer een stuk beter uit! Make-up staat jou echt ontzettend goed!

----------


## sietske763

gossie,
meid fijn dat het wat beter gaat, nu maar hopen dat het de hele dag zo is!
ik heb weer wat med bijgesteld en moet zeggen dat ik me wel stukken fitter voel!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet slecht,maar ook niet zo best :Frown: .Ben weer zo raar wakker geworden...hoop dat in de loop van de dag beterd.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Goed zeg dat je weer bent wezen zwemmen en leuk dat jullie zijn wezen wandelen! 
Heb je een leuke film gekeken?
Ik hoop dat je je in de loop van de dag wat beter voelt!

@ Diane,
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je het liefst alles weer zo snel mogelijk wil oppakken, maar probeer wel je rust te nemen he?! 
Fijn dat de medicatie de pijn onderdrukt en dat je dankzij make-up weer meer op jezelf lijkt!
Hopelijk genees je weer helemaal en heb je minder pijn! Sterkte!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je eindelijk een goed gesprek met je vriend hebt gehad! 
Wat vervelend dat ze hebben geprobeerd in te breken terwijl jullie thuis waren  :Frown:  Waarschijnlijk idd vergissing omdat jullie zolang weg waren... Fijn dat jullie flatje nu inbrekerproof is, maar kan me goed voorstellen dat je de eerste tijd nog wakker wordt van het minste of geringste! Hopelijk voelen jullie je snel weer veiliger, en kan jij in de tussentijd wat slaap inhalen bij je vriend  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Ja is niet leuk he als ze inbreken en je bezittingen afnemen! 
Vervelend dat je niet lekker voelt en niet kan genieten  :Frown: 
Hopelijk heb je vandaag een goed gesprek met je psych en voel je je snel wat beter!
Sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Gelijk heb je dat je kiest voor een pijnloze snelle oplossing voor je visje! Mensen vonden het ook raar dat ik mijn dwerghamster liet inslapen  :Confused: 
Leuk dat je 2 nieuwe routes hebt gevonden om met je woefkes te wandelen, hopelijk helpt het met je slaapprobleem!

@ Bar,
Fijn dat je je weer fitter voelt  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij.. wel goed  :Smile: 
Zaterdag in de regen onder de parasol gebarbecued, was een gezellige verjaardag  :Smile:  Daarna bij Ruben geweest en gepraat, hij voelde zich niet goed/gelukkig en energieloos, weet ook niet zo goed of en hoe ik hem daarbij kan helpen...
Thuis gaat het goed, we zijn druk bezig met renoveren en opruimen en stukje bij beetje zien we resultaat, ondertussen aan het overleggen hoe we het huis verder gaan opknappen enzo.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... beetje dubbel;
-Schoonma is terug van vakantie ... ging ze zagen omdat ik de planten was vergeten water te geven!! Hallo, ik ben de planten vergeten (maar ze stonden enkel droog, ze waren niet dood), maar heb wél héél véél tijd gestoken in haar kat!
Gelukkig weet ik hoe het komt (ken haar al langer als vandaag) .. ze loopt erg moe!

Verder hoop ik vandaag veel te wassen/drogen/opbergen en m'n klein aqua te kunnen schoonmaken ... zal wel zien hoeveel ik 'kan' vandaag ... géén zorgen; de rest is voor morgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Nu net voel ik weer heel veel pijn opkomen in mijn been/rug niet te doen.Probeer er niet aan te denken,maar is niet altijd gemakkelijk.

Ik wens iedereen een fijne/pijnloze dag toe :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Ik voel me een stuk beter. Vanmiddag bij de psych. geweest. En een goed gesprek gehad. Behalve dat de bloeddruk vrij hoog was.!!!!! :Confused:  Toch meer naar de HA om te controleren. Ik blijf dezelde dosis v. d. medicatie houden.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja vannacht bij vriendlief geslapen, en heb echt geslapen als een roos! Werdt wel 's morgens weer vroeg gewekt (Meneer staat serieus iedere ochtend zo'n beetje om 7 uur naast zn bed, grr!) Heb m in bed weten te houden tot half 10  :Smile:  Was al een hele klus! Was ook behoorlijk moe hoor, was half 3 dat ik ging slapen, op de vereniging was het erg gezellig, sja ze willen me toch wel als lid hebben wanneer ik 18 wordt (januari) omdat ze willen gaan kijken of ze me zo kunnen nja trainen voor de wedstrijden, ze komen mensen tekort etc etc) Alleen bak er echt niets van. Eerste 10 patronen gingen goed, 3 missers de rest in het zwarte deel van de kaart, de 2 kaarten erna echt bagger, vooral bij de laatste kon ik de kaart nieteens meer raken haha! Tril als een idioot joh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je weet waarom schoonma zo deed...
Hopelijk is het gelukt met dingetjes doen gister en vandaag  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Ik hoop voor je dat de pijn inmiddels verminderd is en dat je vannacht lekker hebt kunnen slapen!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je beter voelt na een goed gesprek  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Wel fijn dat je je vriend nog zolang in bed hebt kunnen houden  :Smile: 
Ja na elke terugslag ging het bij mij ook minder met schieten, zal wel gewenning zijn en veel oefenen voordat dat getril overgaat  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me uitgerust...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja idd, moet ook gaan oefenen met iets van ongeveer een kilo om dat zo stil mogelijk te houden. Maar moet eerst maar eens iets zoeken wat ongeveer een kilo is. Werdt me aangeraden om zo'n soort van gewicht te nemen, maar dat heb ik dus écht niet hier in huis! Verder voel ik me gelukkig ook weer helemaal uitgerust! Nachtje goed slapen heeft me echt goed gedaan!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ehm missch heb je wel iets in huis wat ongeveer een kilo is, een pak drinken, een pak suiker of een pak koffie ofzo?! Ow en anders toch maar weer de sportschool opzoeken  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Onassa

Het ging vandaag erg slecht, maar eigen schul want heb gister weer te veel gedaan omdat vrienden mijn hulp nodig hadden en dat werd vandaag flink afgestraft.
Nu gaat het gelukkig weer wat beter, maar heb de hele dag plat gelegen,

----------


## sietske763

onassa, onassa,
aan jezelf denken meid.....eerst opknappen!!

voel me vadaag prima, heerlijk geslapen!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best....heb nog steeds een pijnlijke rug wil maar niet beteren.

----------


## Onassa

Aan mezelf denken heb ik vaak moeite mee zeker als vrienden je toch nodig hebben.
Weet dat het niet goed is, maar das een van mijn manco's

Heb heel slecht geslapen, nooit nachtmerries, maar vannacht meteen twee!
gadverdarrie wat is dat naar zeg!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Ehm missch heb je wel iets in huis wat ongeveer een kilo is, een pak drinken, een pak suiker of een pak koffie ofzo?! Ow en anders toch maar weer de sportschool opzoeken


Haha heb ik vanmorgen gedaan!  :Smile:  Alleen daar kun je niet oefenen daarmee hoor, kun je wel krachttraining doen maar het gaat er bij mij om dat ik minder ga trillen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Misschien is een pak drinken wel geschikt ja, ga gewoon ff uitproberen  :Smile: 

@ Onasse, Dotito,

Beide heel veel sterkte!

Voel me vandaag ook prima, begin nu wel moe te worden (goh ja logisch kwart over 12  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Maar heerlijk dagje gehad, uurtje sportschool, boodschappen voor vriend gedaan etc etc. Dus heb me wel vermaakt  :Smile:  Morgen lekker uitslapen! Trouwens wel last van mn kuit gr! Vanavond kreeg ik spontaan kramp in 1 van mn kuiten, en die pijn wilt maar niet wegtrekken, ach misschien na een nachtje slapen  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Diane,
Ja als je teveel doet dan merk je dat de volgende dag  :Frown:  He wat naar dat je gelijk 2 nachtmerries had, hoop dat je vannacht beter slaapt!
Lijkt me goed dat je eerst goed voor jezelf zorgt en dan voor anderen, ookal is dat moeilijk...
Veel sterkte!

@ Lieve Bar,
Fijn dat je heerlijk geslapen hebt  :Smile: 
Heb je pm gestuurd...

@ Lieve Do,
He vervelend zeg dat je pijn niet wil beteren  :Frown:  Zou zo fijn zijn als het je een keer mee zou zitten! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Lieve Syl,
Hmz op onze sportschool hebben ze wel gewichtjes vanaf 1 kg die je vast kan houden of waar je in gekke standjes oefeningen mee kan doen... En heb je het pak drinken al uitgeprobeerd? Is het al gelukt met je iphone muziekjes?

Vandaag voel ik me moe maar voldaan  :Smile: 
Afgelopen dagen druk bezig geweest met verder opruimen in huis/schuur, papierhandel uitzoeken, behang krabben, kleding en textiel uitzoeken en dergelijke. Elke dag 2 of 3x bij de katten en andere diertje van de buuf 2 verderop wezen kijken, katten hebben geen kattenluik namelijk en sjah ze moeten toch eten enzo, vandaag was ze er weer en ik kreeg een vvv bon voor de goede zorg  :Smile: 
Vanavond bij mijn oom en tante op visite geweest die waren net terug van weekje Duitsland was ook erg leuk  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me super. De hele week aan de klus geweest. O.a. een zonneboiler geïnstalleerd. Ondanks het matige weer is hij vandaag toch helemaal opgewarmd. Nu kunnen we lekker goedkoop douchen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je je super voelt!
Das een goede investering!  :Smile:  Ook aan de klus dus  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Geen idee of ze dat hier hebben, kom eigenlijk nooit in het krachtgedeelte, doe meestal enkel cardio. Ben nog niet echt wezen oefenen met iets eigenlijk, druk druk druk!

@ Ronald,

Haha lekker he dat klussen? *dus niet* Maar wel een goede investering idd!

Vandaag voel ik me:

Nja voel me nu eigenlijk een beetje rot, dikke ruzie gemaakt met die andere gozer, had even zn hulp nodig aangezien het nog steeds niet wilt lukken met die Ipod, en hij zelf ook een Ipod heeft dus me wel zou kunnen helpen. Begint ie me toch een slag in de rondte slap te lullen en n beetje aan het opscheppen over bier drinken (jeetje 18 jaar?? waar gaat dat heen..?) Heel afgezaagd, me absoluut niet willen helpen etc etc. Ben behoorlijk pissig geworden iig. Vanaf nu kan ie het iig zeker uitzoeken  :Smile:  Maar toch voel ik me er wel een beetje rot over. Vriend is dit weekend weer weg bij een vriend van m op de camping, dus aan hem heb ik nu ook weinig. Pff schiet op!

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag goed lekker uitgeslapen tot 12 uur  :Big Grin:  Lekker gedouchd  :Smile:  Alleen mn pols blijft ondanks de diclo en die bandage zo zeer doen en ik blijf ook erg moe (zelfs nu weer  :Frown: ) dat ik van de week denk ik maar weer terugga naar mn eigen huisarts, he bah voel me net zon zeikerd  :Embarrassment: .

Maarja hoe gaat het met jullie? 
Voor degene die het nodig heeft/hebben veel sterkte en/of beterschap! :Wink: 

Liefs
Ilona

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Ah je bent geen zeikerd hoor  :Smile:  Iedereen wilt zn gevoelens wel een keertje uiten!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed, verveel me alleen echt te pletter! Weet van gekkigheid niet meer wat ik moet doen  :Smile:  Ach vanavond beauty and the nerd kijken en daarna American Pie Beta House, dus dan ben ik wel weer zoet  :Big Grin:  Ga nu maar even een blogartikeltje schrijven, heb ik tenminste iets te doen!

----------


## gossie

@ Iloona,
ik wens jouw veel beterschap met je pols. En ik vind dat je niet zeurt. :Smile: 


@ Sylvia,
jouw wens ik een fijne tv avond. :Smile: 

Gisteren heb ik zowat de hele dag op bed gelegen. 's Avonds laat ben ik er een uurtje eruit geweest. Ik heb veel geslapen. Vandaag zat ik ook niet echt lekker in mijn vel.! Nu ben ik tussendoor aan het eten koken.ccc=chiliconcarne. Gisteren niet veel gegeten, dus nu een goede prak.

----------


## Ronald68

Moe en aan vakantie toe  :Wink: 

Eerste werkdag na 4 weken relatief weinig uitvoeren valt altijd tegen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja dat druk druk druk ken ik  :Wink:  Zelf ook al tijdje niet op sportschool geweest, maar vorige week wel lekker geskate  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je eruit komt met je ipod en laat die gozer maar lekker kinderlijk zijn!

@ Ilonaa,
He vervelend zeg dat je pols nog steeds pijn doet en je je nog steeds moe voelt  :Frown: 
Die kuur heb je afgemaakt neem ik aan? Want je zei eerder dat je voordat die kuur op was niet bij je huisarts terecht kon... Hopelijk kan je er deze week terecht en wordt je goed geholpen zodat je snel weer wat fitter bent en met minder pijn rondloopt!
Sterkte!

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels wat beter.
Smaakte de ccc?

@ Ronald,
Ja een eerste werkdag na een lange vakantie valt altijd tegen..
Gelukkig hoefde je niet gelijk over te werken  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij... onrustig.
Papa en ik zijn bezig allemaal dingen uit te zoeken, op te ruimen, weg te gooien/geven, schoon te maken en te renoveren of in elk geval daar een plan voor te maken, maar kost wel veel energie en tijd...en tussen mij en Ruben gaat het momenteel zeer stroef...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog slecht door mijn rugpijn de pijn word met de dag erger :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

@lieve luuss,
veel sterkte....en maak de goede keuzes......het gaat om jou!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Danku, is aardig gelukt hoor  :Smile:  Alleen heb alles achteraf bij vriend thuis gekeken aangezien ik t boodschappenlijstje op moest halen.

@ Ronald,

Ah ja dat is met school ook altijd zo, werk zal dan nog wel een stuk zwaarder zijn. Geniale opmerking: ben alweer aan vakantie toe!

@ Luuss

Vervelend dat het weer zo stroef tussen jullie gaat, nog steeds niet helemaal uit je gevoelens? Ken dat gevoel hoor, echt ontzettend rot! Succes en sterkte!

@ Do,

Pfoeh nog steeds die rug? Sterkte meid!

Ik voel me vandaag helemaal prima!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
Heel veel sterkte! Echt vervelend dat je (bijna) altijd zoveel pijn aan je rug hebt  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt dat dat ooit betert!

@ Lieve Bar,
Bedankt  :Smile:  Fijn dat ik even met je kon kletsen, heeft me goed gedaan!  :Smile: 

@ Lieve Syl,
Sjah relaties zijn niet altijd even makkelijk... thanks  :Smile: 
Gelukkig maar dat jij je helemaal prima voelt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dank U Wel lieve meid,tja die rugpijn is weer even terug van weg geweest,maar is ook zo dat (een beetje) mijn eigen schuld is.Normaal gezien moet ik 2 à 3 maal p/w naar de fysio gaan voor te revalideren en een paar maand geleden ben ik daarmee gestopt,omdat ik dat niet graag deed,maar helaas heb ik geen keus en moet ik binnenkort terug herbeginnen.
Moet zeggen dat die revalidatie wel hielp,maar ik zie er altijd zo tegenop omdat dat zo zwaar is in begin,maar heb geen keuze meer nu.
Is nu wel zo dat we wel al ga zwemmen en dat ik dagelijks wel ga wandelen,en op mijn home-trainer zit want anders crepeer ik nog meer van de pijn.Gelukkig heb ik wel een goed ventje die voor me zorgt,en die mij gelukkig maakt.

En wat betreft over relaties kan u maar een goede raad geven;ge moet zien dat ge in de eerste plaats zelf gelukkig zijt,anders kan je een ander ook niet gelukkig maken.Hoop dat ge er zo vlug mogelijk uitgeraakt :Wink: 

Veel liefs Do X x x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik ben het helemaal met Do eens! Je moet jezelf echt op de eerste plaats gaan zetten hoor! Heel veel succes en sterkte vandaag!

Voor alle andere en natuurlijk ook Do allemaal heel veel sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat het een vervelend vooruitzicht is om terug te beginnen met fysio zeker omdat het in het begin zwaar is, maar als het wel goed is voor je rug is het wel het proberen waard... Soms moet je eerst iets erg vervelends doen voordat je je weer beter voelt, maar het is wel prettiger om je beter te voelen dan om zo door te blijven kabbelen... In elk geval ben je al goed op weg door te zwemmen, te wandelen en op de home-trainer te zitten, want is beter om in beweging te blijven en ik hoop dat het er voor zal zorgen dat fysio minder zwaar is in het begin!
Zeker fijn dat je ventje goed voor je zorgt en dat jullie elkaar gelukkig maken!
Hoe is het trouwens met je dochter? Wanneer begint haar opleiding?
Ben het zeker met je eens en hoop ook dat ik er zo vlug mogelijk uitgeraak!

@ Syl,
Thanks, je hoort het wel van me...

Vandaag voel ik me onrustig en moe...
Gister weer van alles thuis gedaan, ik zou naar Ruben maar door erg veel last van mijn hooikoorts (verstopte neus, moeite met ademhalen, hoofdpijn), door moeheid en pijn en doordat ik thuis met paps gegeten had waar ik misselijk van werd ben ik niet heen gegaan. Dat werd me niet in dank afgenomen en het msn gesprek erna ging alleen maar meer bergafwaarts... Momenteel zit Heavy bij mij en ik ga vandaag nog naar Ruben toe, sleutels inleveren, hij wil nog praten, maar ik weet niet of ik dat nog wel kan/wil... ik laat het wel weten...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Luuss!!!!!!
Dikke knuff Xx

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me eens redelijk goed en de pijn is dragelijk ben er niet kwaad om :Wink: 

@Luuss,

Ook ik wil je heel veel sterkte toewensen!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Mijn dochter haar opleiding begint 01 september dus dat niet lang meer.En is nl zo dat ze ook op kot gaat dus het gaat een hele verandering voor ons allemaal zijn.Ze is ook nu naar spanje ze komt volgende week terug.Ergens wel leuk onder ons getweeen,zo kunnen we wat genieten van de rust :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Luuss!

Vind het nog goed dat je dat laatste doorgezet hebt! Wens je erg veel succes, en ik heb het gesprek gister idd in vlagen een beetje meegemaakt, en je kunt idd wel zeggen dat het je niet in dank werd afgenomen, schrok best wel van sommige dingen hoor!!

Nou heel veel sterkte, en je weet me te vinden he  :Wink:  Hoor het graag van je!

Dikke knuff!

----------


## gossie

redelijk. Overdag was het mistroostig buiten, maar ook bij mijzelf. :Confused:  Ik heb niet veel uitgespookt! Vanavond ging het weer wat beter, en ben in de keuken bezig geweest, om laden op te schonen.  :Smile:  De afwasmachine draait, en ik zit nu echt even rustig. geen onrustige gevoelens, die ik eerder op de dag wel had.

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus ik wens je heel veel sterkte toee een dikke knuffel voor je :Wink: 
@ Sylvia, fijn dat je prima voelt ! :Big Grin:  
@ Do nog steeds last van je rug joh,hoop toch dat het op den duur minder pijnlijk voor je word ! Ook een dikke knuffel voor jou!
@ Gossie fijn dat je even rustig voelt hopelijk blijf het langer rustig! :Wink: 
@Siets hoe gaat het met je?


Ik voel(de) me vandaag goed en niet goed,goed omdat er nu hele lekkere cake in de oven zit :Big Grin:  En niet goed omdat ik moe ben en pijn blijft houden ik word er echt crazy van en ik heb weer slecht nieuws gehad mijn oudoom (mijn familie heeft er ruzie mee met hun maar toch!) heeft voor 2e x prostaatkanker, alleen dit keer zal het niet meer weggaan, dus dat betekend dat ie gaat overlijden.. of wij op de begrafenis(als die er komt hoor) komen is denk ik maar de vraag maar denk het niet, en ken hun eigenlijk ook niet echt :Embarrassment:  Maar toch vind ik het best wel erg eigenlijk.. :Embarrassment:  

oeps mn tekst was net bijnaa weg gelukkig nog terugkunnen hallen pff!!

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## gossie

@ Iloona,
meis ik wens je veel sterkte. En die oudoom is misschien belangrijk voor je ouders, want die hebben ruzie met hem. Misschien is de prostaatkanker uitgezaaid.? :Confused:  Vaak is dit nog een heel proces. Maar ik hoop voor jou dat je niet veel van die ruzie meekrijgt! Geeft vaak alleen maar meer narigheid.

Ik hoop dat de cake lekker uit de oven komt. Want een eigengemaakte cake smaakt altijd lekkerder, dan een die je koopt :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Sorry Iloona, ik spel je naam steeds verkeerd :Mad:  Je heet Ilonaa :Big Grin:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee gossie dankjewel hoor ! Hahahaa nee maakt niet uit mijn echte naam is Ilona  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus maakt niet uit hoe je me noemt  :Stick Out Tongue:  ghe ghee.

En de cake is lekker uit de oven gekomen alleen heb m uit de vorm gehald en toen brakt ie af najaa jammer dan moet toch in stukken hahaha :Big Grin:  
Ja vind ik ook lekkerder ik bak ook altijd zelf appeltaart als ik zin heb dan hahaa :Big Grin:  Meestal wel hoor

hahahaa

Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## gossie

hey die Ilona,
bedamkt voor je berichtje, is de cake met roomboter gemaakt? Dan is ie nog extra lekkerder :Big Grin:  Ik ken het geval van breken, te gauw uit de vorm gehaald. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Warm is het nog lekkerder. :Smile:  Zo ook met de appeltaart, zo vers mogelijk :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee,, nee met gewoon margarine hahaa ik eet altijd het overgebleven beslag eruit als hetin de vorm zit lekker joh kan me misselijk eten :Embarrassment:  en jaa denk net te snel eerst liet ik hem altijd staan afkoelen maar dan krijg je hem er bijna niet uit en iik d8 probeer andersom maar maakt niks uit hahaha :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Haha dat gevalletje van beslag eten ken ik, ben daar ook altijd al gek op geweest! Gelukkig bak ik niet zo heel vaak, maar vooral toen ik nog kleiner was was ik echt gek op beslag!

Moeders heeft hier gister wel een appeltaart gebakken, alleen zij gebruikt daar letterlijk al het deeg voor  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Heel veel sterkte meid!
Ruzie in de familie is nooit plezant hé,kan ik ook van meespreken pff..

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me goed heb het gevoel dat ik beter ben aan worden mentaal,en de pijn is dragelijk.
Ik ga vandaag van mijn dagje lekker genieten :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Merci allemaal!  :Smile: 

@ Do,
He fijn zeg dat je je goed voelt en dat je je mentaal beter voelt en de pijn dragelijker is  :Smile:  Ik hoop echt voor je dat het zo blijft!
Lekker dat je dochter nog even op vakantie is voordat ze met studie begint! Ja zal wel wennen zijn als ze op kot is...

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je rustig voelt, hopelijk blijft dat zo!

@ Ilonaa,
Vervelend dat je nog steeds moe bent en pijn hebt. Ben je al bij je huisarts geweest inmiddels?
Sterkte met je oudoom!
Ja lekker he zelf cake of taart maken! En het kan toch niet heel je maag in  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij niet zo goed...
Ik ben gister naar Ruben gegaan, ik heb sleutels terug gegeven, hij had mijn spullen al klaar liggen en ik heb het uitgemaakt. Hij wou nog praten en is daarom ook een heel stuk met mij meegelopen toen ik naar de stad liep. Ik kon echter niet meer met hem praten... Daarna heb ik met een goede vriend die ik al heel lang niet had gezien wat gedronken en bijgekletst, hij heeft al 2,5 jaar een vriendin in Duitsland maar dat loopt nu ook niet lekker dus hem ook nog geprobeerd op te vrolijken en hij mij...
Vandaag belde een goede vriendin, zij had zaterdag al pijn aan haar oog en was er maandag mee naar de dokter geweest, vanmorgen had ze de opticien gezien en nu is ze doorverwezen naar de oog specialist in het ziekenhuis, jammer dat zwemmen/sauna niet doorgaat, maar ik hoop dat zij niet iets ernstigs en blijvends heeft aan haar oog!
Achja zo zie je maar weer het loopt niet altijd zoals je wil...

----------


## dotito

Hey Luussje,

Ja dat zal idd varen als mijn dochter op kot zit,ja is haar keuze hoor.Tja kleine meisjes worden groot...

Lees dat je het uitgemaakt hebt,als je vind dat dat beste is moet dat gewoon doen,als het niet meer gaat dan gaat het niet meer.Je hebt maar een leven en dan vind ik dat elk mens gelukkig moet zijn.Is niet altijd gemakkelijk hé een partner vinden.Ach vroeg of laat kom je de ware wel tegen.
Wil je gewoon nog even heel veel sterkte toewensen!!want leuk is anders hé!

----------


## sietske763

lieve luuss,
heel veel sterkte meid!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Lieve Luuss,

Jammer dat het zo gelopen is, maar ik denk echt wel dat je het beste gedaan hebt voor jezelf! Soms moet je jezelf gewoon op nr 1 zetten! Ik hoop dat je nu weer een tijdje gewoon 's nachts goed en lekker kan slapen! Gelukkig heb je wel ff kunnen praten met een goede vriend, dus ik hoop dat hij je inmiddels al een beetje opgebeurd heeft. Jammer dat het uitstapje niet doorging met je vriendin, wens dr maar sterkte!

Verder voor jou ook héél véél sterkte, en sja de bekende uitspraak: geen handvol, maar een landvol jongens  :Wink:  Nu gewoon even lekker de tijd voor jezelf nemen!! (Of de deal met je vriendin waarmaken, haha nee grapje hoor  :Wink: )
Sterkte!!

Dikke knuff

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Luus ja ik benvandaag bij huisarts geweest. Ik wens je echt veel sterkte meiss ! Dikke knuffel! 

@ Do ja idd maar ze hebben echt grote ruzie hoor die spreken elkaaar nooit ontwijken elkaar altijd. & Fijn dat je weer beter voelt! 



Ik voel(de)me vandaag gemengd eigenlijk de ene keer was ik vrolijker en de andere keer weer beetje down.
Vandaag dus bij de huisarts geweest en de radioloog had hem die foto +uitleg gestuurd en hij zei zo :wat is dit nou weer voor een russiche taal hahaa hij las het wel 5 x ofzoo, en toen zei hij:'' ik denk dat je een tekorte ellepijp heb.. Dus ik zeg zo: en wat gaan we daaraan doen? Ja niks zei ie ik heb dit nog nooit gezien-gehad(zoiets zei ie) Hij zei ik denk dat we maar eens een verwijzing moeten maken voor de orthopeed(legde die ook nog uit wat het was wel aardig :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
Ik zeg nou doe dat nou maar want ik zag dat de wachttijd 5 weken was, hij zei ja dat doe ik ook.
En nu heb ik op 21 september om eehm kwart over 11 een afspraak bij dhr.Ünal kijken wat die dan zegt..En in tussentijd moet ik naproxen met paracetemol slikken+ die polsbandage dragen (wat allemaal niet werkt maar okee,, moet toch wat hee) Over de moeheid zei ie alleen je bloed is meer dan goed, ik zeg ja maar k blijf wel moe toen zei ie ja dat kan ook nog andere oorzaken hebben he :Wink: Verder is hij er niet op doorgegaan.. (dus dat is dan weer niet zo heeel boeiend  :Confused: ) 
Naja iig wrm ik me beetje down voelde was omdat ik in eerste instantie mn andere verhaal ook bij de HA wou doen,,maar het lukte me gewoon niet :Confused:  :Confused:  K had denk ikwel een hartslag van 100 ofzoo misschien wel hoger ik weet niet ik voelde mn hart gewoon kloppen zoo zenuwwachtig was ik :Embarrassment:  Kan het niet meer teruggdraaien het eerstvolgende bezoek lukt het wel ! 

Zoo héeehee dat is ook weer gezegd , sorry voor mn lange verhaal :Embarrassment: 

Liefss

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel goed,heb is heel goed/lang geslapen he he....ga er is lekker van genieten van mijn dagje.

Wens iedereen een hele fijne dag toe :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat je bloed goed is en dat je bent doorverwezen naar de orthopeed voor je pols, hopelijk kan hij je beter helpen! Wel jammer dat het zolang moet duren en dat je in de tussentijd dingen moet nemen die niet helpen en dat je huisarts niet verder in is gegaan op je moeheid... Hopelijk lukt het je de volgende keer om je verhaal aan je husiarts te vertellen! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt en lang en goed geslapen hebt!

Ik heb wel goed geslapen, maar voel me nog niet helemaal geweldig. Ach vandaag met 2 goede vriendinnen en missch nog 2 goede vrienden iets leuks doen, we zouden zwemmen/zonnen bij t meer maar de zon ontbreekt, dus over een uur ofzo komt 1 goede vriendin en dan hopen dat het mooi weer is of iets anders verzinnen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ben ook blij dat ik eens goed geslapen heb en dat ik is geen pijn voel.

Gij ook veel plezier van u dagje hé!! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Luuss ... beter géén relatie dan een slechte hé ... al blijft zo'n breuk/afscheid moeilijk.. neem er je tijd voor lieverd!!
Knuff en Xx

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds redelijk goed mag niet klagen.Het slapen gaat steeds ook beter alleen die rugpijn,maar daar ga ik binnenkort weer iets aan doen.Binnen 2 weken start ik terug met de fysio ga terug op de tergumedtoestellen trainen dat heeft mij destijds ook geholpen.

----------


## Agnes574

Houden zo lieve Do!!

Ik voel me ook redelijk tot goed vandaag ... hopelijk blijft dat zo  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Mag al eens hé dat wij ons goed voelen moeten niet altijd de zelfe zijn :Big Grin: 

Dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd meissie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je goed slaapt  :Smile:  Hopelijk blijft dat zo en voel je je straks weer vaker goed als je terug naar de fysio gaat!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop met je mee dat je je zo blijft voelen!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed  :Smile: 
Zaterdag zwemmen werd hem niet omdat het erg waaide en de zon ontbrak, dus goede vriendin is eerst hier geweest en samen naar andere vriendin en haar vriend gegaan, waren nog 2 vrienden dus samen gebarbecued, gekletst, filmpje gekeken en daarna naar noorderzon en de stad in geweest. Was gezellig  :Smile: 
Zondag met mijn paps naar de braderie geweest, was minder groot dan verwacht maar toch nog wat lp's gekocht en lekkere kruiden, thuis niet zo veel meer gedaan, want was een kort nachtje  :Embarrassment: 
Vandaag lekker uitgeslapen, was opgeruimd, wasmachine gedraaid, was opgehangen, beetje opgeruimd in de kame en keuken en doekje over de tafels, stoelen en bank gehaald. Er belde 's ochtends een mevrouw voor mijn broertje en ze zou na haar werk hier komen, dus die kwam, maar ze kregen het programma waar mijn broertje Cogmed mee moet doen niet aan de praat, dus zou ze even kijken wat er geregeld kon worden, want mijn broertje had er speciaal een laptop voor gekocht omdat wij op de pc linux hebben en het alleen onder windows draait... Daarna kwam paps terug van zijn eerste werkdag na de vakantie en hebben we samen eten gekookt. En nu schijnt eindelijk het zonnetje weer, die heb ik erg gemist sinds donderdag! Missch zo nog even kijken op noorderzon...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja; mag niet klagen tot hier toe :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me oké,en de rugpijn is dragelijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me weer doodmoe en daarnaast heb ik naar gedroomd en dat blijft in mijn kop zitten ... voel me dus vandaag even niet zo happy...

Weet dat ik nog héél veel moet doen hier in huis, maar ga me eerst nog even leggen; hopelijk val ik in slaap en wordt ik straks vrolijker wakker  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Dat is niet alles hè als je zo wakker word heb dat ook met momenten,hoop dat je nog wat kan rusten en dat je je straks wat beter en minder moe voelt.

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed dochter komt sevens naar huis :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

succes ag, lekker nog ff slapen!! en dan beter als je weer wakker wordt, en het huishouden......laat je dan toch even liggen of je kan het gebruiken als afleiding

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb goed geslapen heb alleen wat rugpijn,maar is te doen :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb gister de hele middag geslapen en werd 'beter' wakker  :Wink: .
Ben dan in m'n huishouden 'geschoten' en dat ging goed vooruit.
Vandaag voel ik me... goed maar moe... tot 4u s'nachts in m'n living en keuken bezig geweest (kon niet stoppen..haha) en daarna slecht geslapen (eigen schuld, dikke bult  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Wil vandaag nog even naar 't tuincentrum om wat nieuwe plantjes om m'n 'heringerichte' living op te vrolijken ... wilde ook naar de stad voor wat nieuwe accessoires , maar dat ga ik doen als ik een nacht goed geslapen heb voor m'n eigen veiligheid  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## TWS84

*Vandaag voel ik me:* Helemaal top! Al 3 dagen gestopt met roken.
Heb nergens last van. Gebruik verder ook niks... gewoon op eigen wilskracht.. BLIJ

----------


## Ilonaa

@ iedereen fijn dat jullie je allemaal al weer een stukje beter voelen zeg! 
@TWS84 goed zeg dat je gestopt ben met roken op eigen houtjee. Roken isook vies he bah. 

Ik voel me vandaag goed maar ook moe, en dat komt wss door dat ik vandaag weer voor het eerst naar school ben geweest en jawel meteen volop van half 9 tot half 5 hoppa. Dit is me rooster:

Maandag:_half 9 tot half 5_
Dinsdag : _10 over half 10 tot 2 uur_
Woensdag:_ Half 9 tot half 5_
Donderdag:_ 10 over 11 tot 2 uur_
Vrijdag: _ 10 voor 1 tot half 5_

Rot rooster he.... Ik ga toch liever vroeg mn bed uit en dan vroeger uit zijn dan andersom.. 

Ben toenet nog naar de husiartsenpraktijk geweest, mn duim en wijsvinger(aan de zere pols) begonnen te tintelen ( eerst bij de gymles sliep/tintelde mn voet en vingers dus toen dacht ik ga wel weer over) En dat ging over maar alleen in mn voet en mn vingers bleven tintelen dus ik d8 ik fiets er maar eventjes heen, maar weet je die assistente zei? Die zei : Doe er maar een verbandje om(terwijl ik mn polsbandage om had!!) En wacht maar af wat de orthopeed zegt( ik d8 ja hallo dat is pas 21 september) Nu is ie redelijk stil maar als ie vanavond nog steeds zo is dan ga ik mooii naar de HAP toee :Embarrassment:  Liever voor niks erheen dan iets ernstigs hoor. :Wink:  

Zo ff geklaagd k weet het is niet het klaaaghoekje maar toch  :Wink: ,
Sorry :Embarrassment:  .

Liefss
Ilona :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Jeetje wat een rotrooster! 3X in de week tot half 5  :EEK!: 

Vandaag voel ik me: Niet al te best, 2 dagen heerlijk bij vriend geweest, kom weer thuis, mn moeder nieteens blij dat ik er weer ben. Meteen weer knallende ruzies, gevolg: Moeder heeft deur uit zn voegen getrokken inclusief het hout van de deurpost compleet afgebroken. Wil echt ontzettend graag weer terug, voel me hier zooo niet welkom nu, en alles wat ik zeg komt verkeerd/kattig bij hun over, terwijl ik het gewoon goed bedoel... Morgen slaap ik iig weer bij vriend, dus dat is dan weer iets om naar uit te kijken, maar zie het echt niet meer zitten om hier te blijven. Moeders gooit ook de hele tijd met opmerkingen zoals: je bent precies zoals je vader blabla etc etc. Sja met mn vader kon ze niet samenleven, wilt ze daar dan mee zeggen dat ze dat met mij dan ook maar niet kan?

----------


## Agnes574

@TWS84,
Volhouden!! Goed bezig!!

@Ilona,
Idd een rotrooster zég!!
En, je hebt gelijk; beter een keer teveel naar de HAP dan te weinig!!

@Syl,
Oesje, dat klinkt niet zo goed, die thuissituatie ...
Hopelijk lossen jullie het op!!

Ik voel me vandaag redelijk goed, maar heb wéér weinig geslapen (4de dag op rij) ... snap er niets meer van ... doodmoe en niet kunnen slapen ; zo erg heb ik het nog niet vaak meegemaakt (meeste keren is er een duidelijke reden voor , maar nu ????).

Vanmiddag naar dierenarts met de 3 woefs (jaarlijkse controle/inentingen en zeer pootje van Biki) en vanavond naar de huisarts hier op het dorp (mijn eigen huisartse is ziek  :Frown: ) .. ben benieuwd wat deze dag me gaat brengen aan nieuws en eventuele verrassingen!

----------


## gossie

@ Ilona,
idd een rotrooster............. wat de andere al zeiden. :Confused:  Maar ben je dan ook veel reistijd kwijt? 

Ik wens je heel veel succes met je opleiding(s)jaar. :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee hee,, nee hoor ik heb geen reistijd school is 5á10 minuutjes fietsen al kun je behoorlijk nat worden heb ik vanmorgen gemerkt... :Embarrassment:  En bedankt haha is maar halfjaartje hé.

@Syl. aah das ook rot dan ik wens je heel veel sterkte! :Wink: 
@Agness,Hopelijk is het goed gegaan bij de dierenarts met je diertjes en met de huisarts :Wink:  En dat moezijn miss toch maar weer ff goed in de gaten houden?? Hoop voor je dat je vannacht veel beter slaapt  :Smile:  

Ik voelde me vandaag goed,alleen mn pols heeft echt geen vooruitgang ik heb echt van die heleeee erge pijn en dan doet ie ff 5 minuten heel zeer en dan krijg ik de gewone pijn terug(al is die opzich ook al erg zat) Vandaag naar de fysio geweest voor een afspraak te maken word volgende week gebeld voor een afspraak :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik weet het anders wel weer zodra ik naar die orthopeed moet gaat ie natuurlijk alles proberen om de pijn weg te krijgen zonder een operatie . En als ik alles al heb gedaan dan moet ie wel wat anders doen toch ,niet dat ik persee geopereerd wil worden hoor maaar het werkt echt allemaal niet, blijft er nog maar een over denk ik he..want van fysio verw8 ik niet veel van eigenlijk .  :Embarrassment: 

Liefss.

----------


## gossie

@ Ilona,
fijn om te horen dat je niet zoveel reistijd kwijt ben. Ik wens je succes morgen omstreeks 1 uur, als je op school bent. :Smile:  En ik hoop voor jou en mij die op de fiets zitten, dat het droog is.1 :Smile:  Want met 5 minuten ben je al helemaal doorweekt, met deze regen :Wink:  :Smile: 
Slaap lekker voor straks.

----------


## gossie

@ Ilonaa,
vergeet ik helemaal je pols :Embarrassment:  Ik wens je heel veel sterkte met je pols. Ik hoop vanzelf dat je daar eigenlijk niet zoveel last van hebt. Maar klaar blijkelijk heb je er juist heel veel last van. Toch wens ik je heel veel sterkte, en hoop dat dit toch wel overgaat.

Veel liefs,

----------


## sietske763

> @ Ilonaa,
> 
> Jeetje wat een rotrooster! 3X in de week tot half 5 
> 
> Vandaag voel ik me: Niet al te best, 2 dagen heerlijk bij vriend geweest, kom weer thuis, mn moeder nieteens blij dat ik er weer ben. Meteen weer knallende ruzies, gevolg: Moeder heeft deur uit zn voegen getrokken inclusief het hout van de deurpost compleet afgebroken. Wil echt ontzettend graag weer terug, voel me hier zooo niet welkom nu, en alles wat ik zeg komt verkeerd/kattig bij hun over, terwijl ik het gewoon goed bedoel... Morgen slaap ik iig weer bij vriend, dus dat is dan weer iets om naar uit te kijken, maar zie het echt niet meer zitten om hier te blijven. Moeders gooit ook de hele tijd met opmerkingen zoals: je bent precies zoals je vader blabla etc etc. Sja met mn vader kon ze niet samenleven, wilt ze daar dan mee zeggen dat ze dat met mij dan ook maar niet kan?


ach lieve syl,
ik hoor dit ook al mn hele leven........en het went!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Ilona,
Sterkte met de pols!

Dierenarts bezoek ging goed ... was zoals ik verwachtte;
Alle3 de woefs kerngezond, mankepoot is wss artrose (medicatie voor meegekregen) ...
Goed in de gaten houden en woef laten rusten (jaja.. leg dat maar 's uit aan een superactieve woef!!).
Bij de huisarts ben ik niet geraakt doordat het bij de dierenarts heel lang duurde (zal maandag wel gaan).
Deze nacht redelijk geslapen > heb vriend weer 's goed m'n gedacht gezegd (meneerke negatief) en daardoor was ik m'n 'ei' op dat vlak kwijt ... viel na een uur in slaap (wonder!!), mr de uren slaap mochten er meer zijn!

Syl, 
Ik was een moeilijke en verwende puber en nadat ik op kamers had gezeten wisten mijn ouders en ik dat ik nooit meer thuis zou gaan wonen ... dus op 18 jr woonde ik al alleen.
Nu ik 36 ben lijkt het met de jaren steeds beter te gaan (verhouding ouders/ik) , maar ik heb geen ouders waarmee ik goed kan praten ...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag/Ilonaa/Bar

Dankjewel allemaal! Sja het loopt hier soms echt enorm moeizaam. Mn moeder heeft moeite met me loslaten, en sja ik zit nu natuurlijk best veel bij mn vriend. Overigens heeft mn moeder al weken last van haar rug, en vaak vind ze het dan leuk om het op mij af te reageren denk ik. Soms heb ik wel t idee dat ze denkt dat ik zo'n onhandelbare puber ben, haha maar eigenlijk ben ik gewoon heel rustig, maar op het moment dat ik boos wordt moet je me gewoon ff met rust laten  :Stick Out Tongue:  Anders kan ik nogal flink hysterisch worden.. Ipv me met rust te laten maakt ze het dan nog erger, en sja dan komen er zulke woorden uit..

Goed nu ook weer bezig met een beetje nadenken over mn toekomst, zit erover te denken om na mn havo een jaar een stop te houden met school (dus volgend jaar ff geen school, en het jaar erna beginnen met de pabo) Dit omdat studeren enorm duur is, ik wil in januari beginnen met mn opleiding nagelstyliste en ben bang dat het me en teveel gaat worden, en ik het dan allemaal niet kan financieren, dus denk dat ik volgend jaar een jaar de tijd wil nemen om door te sparen en ondertussen een kleine start met mn eigen onderneming te beginnen. Nu alleen nog mn plannen bespreken met moeders, weet alleen niet of ze er zo blij mee is  :Wink:  Verder voel ik me nu echt heel moe, ga ook lekker mn bed in zo!

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me echt héél slecht. Gister begon ik al wat keelpijn te krijgen, en jawel sta vanmorgen op met alweer een keelontsteking. *zucht* voel me nu ontzettend bagger, vanmorgen toch nog het hele huis van vriend gepoetst, kon m niet alles zelf laten doen en in de stromende regen nog de stad ingegaan.. Vanmiddag maar meteen naar huis gegaan dus de rest van de dag in bed gelegen. Vervolgens een uur onder de douche gestaan en voor de hele dag 1 broodje gegeten (eten/drinken hurts like hell!). Nu maar weer even aankleden en langs de verjaardag van vriend gaan, kan m niet laten stikken zo hé  :Wink:  Zal het ook niet lang volhouden aangezien ik bijna 40 gr koorts heb, dus vroeg mn bed in en morgen hopen op wat verbetering!

----------


## loesje538

vandaag voel ik me top

geen huiswerk geen school het kan niet beeter

----------


## Onassa

Net als de afgelopen dagen....ziek!
Kon net weer een beetje wat gaan doen na die klap van dat paard in mijn gezicht, word ik weer door een griep gevelt.
Zo'n wel/niet griep, kennen jullie dat?Ene moment denk je dat je wat opknapt, tot de paracetamol uitgewerkt is en je dan weer hartstikke rot voelt.
Ik heb dit best vaak en dat duurt dan meestal ook zeker een week of 6 voor dat het weer over is.
Zit nu al 3 dagen binnen....wat is wijsheid he...met pijnstillers toch eruit gaan of echt goed thuis eerst uitzieken?

----------


## Sylvia93

> vandaag voel ik me top
> 
> geen huiswerk geen school het kan niet beeter


Oh heerlijk hé! Ik kan er stiekem nog even van genieten, heb a.s. donderdag een kennismakingsdag en vrijdag boeken kopen, en die maandag daarop hoef ik pas te beginnen  :Smile: 

Nja het gaat hier iig nog steeds niet beter, wel even langs vriends verjaardag geweest, maar t was zo druk en een herrie, dus ben na anderhalf uur weer terug naar huis gegaan. Lig nu lekker op bed en ga zo proberen wat te slapen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed ben terug wat gerecupereerd van tante rooske.Heb wel heel weekend plat gelegen,maar nu voel ik me stukken beter.

@Sylvia,Onassa,

Sterkte!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Goed uitzieken Onassa!!

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed; eindelijk weer 's goed geslapen ... hopelijk vannacht weer  :Wink: !! Wel nog vermoeid door CVS en slaaptekort, maar o zo blij dak 's goed en lang heb kunnen slapen!!

----------


## gossie

jullie allen, wens ik veel sterkte. Onassa met haar griep, Do met haar rug.
Sylvia en Agnes veel sterkte, ook met het goed voelen. Blijf dit houden.

Ik voel me redelijk tot uitgeput te zijn. Va n het weekend mijn verjaardag gevierd, wat voor mij wel een hoop stress leverde. Maar goed het is nu maandag, het is allemaal gelukt. En ik hoop dat ik net zoals Agnes een goede nacht kan maken. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks allemaal!

@ Onassa,

Ja zoiets heb ik helaas nu ook, alleen geen griep maar keelontsteking erbij, gelukkig heb ik mn baggerdag al gehad en heb ik nu enkel nog last van mn keel. Dus begint te beteren. Jij heel veel sterkte, rot dat het zolang duurt!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je redelijk goed voelde de afgelopen week  :Smile: 
Hoe was het met je dochter?

@ Agnes,
Vervelend als nare dromen in je hoofd blijven zitten en dat je steeds weinig slaapt en niet weer hoe dat komt  :Frown: 
Je bent wel erg druk geweest met je huishouden en 'herinrichten' zeg!
Fijn dat je woefkes in orde zijn en dat je je vriend je gedachtes hebt gezegd  :Smile:  

@ Bar,
Ja het huishouden kan soms prima afleiding geven  :Wink: 

@ TWS84,
Beetje optimistisch om te zeggen dat je na 3 dagen helemaal gestopt bent, maar ik hoop datje het blijft volhouden! Succes!

@ Ilonaa,
Wat zitten er een lange schooldagen tussen zeg  :Frown:  Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je liever vroeg naar school gaat en dan eerder vrij bent, hou je meer tijd over voor andere dingen en hoef je ook niet 's ochtends steeds op de tijd te letten als je 's middags naar school moet!
Belachelijk trouwens dat je door de HA naar huis bent gestuurd met doe maar een verbandje om :EEK!: ! Hopelijk belt de fysio snel en kan hij/zij wel iets voor je betekenen...

@ Syl,
He balen zeg dat het thuis steeds zo moeizaam eraan toe gaat en dat je moeder zulke lelijke dingen naar je hoofd slingert, dat ze zich niet lekker voelt en/of moeite heeft om je los te maken vind ik niet echt een (goede) reden om zo te doen...
Ik hoop dat je een lesrooster krijgt waar je evt ook naast kan werken alvast en een jaartje niet studeren en dan dat jaar werken voor je studie is niks mis mee hoor, dat heb ik ook gedaan  :Wink: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter! Heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

@ Loesje,
Fijn dat je je top voelt  :Smile: 

@ Diane,
Het zit je ook echt niet mee zeg  :Frown:  
Lijkt me wijs om thuis uit te zieken, ben je hopelijk ook eerder weer helemaal fit, maar kan me goed voorstellen dat je naar je paardjes wil en dingen wil doen...
Heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

@ Gossie,
Nog gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag! Inmiddels al bijgekomen?

Vandaag voel ik mij goed  :Smile: 
Vorige week veel goede gesprekken met Ruben gehad en veel bij hem geweest, hij is nu rustiger en we proberen nu eerst vrienden te zijn en als het goed gaat of goed blijft gaan dan zien we wel of en hoe het verder gaat...
Woensdag bij een goede vriend geweest, zijn vriendin had het de zaterdag ervoor na een relatie van 3 jaar uitgemaakt dus hij zat er even doorheen, samen gekletst, boodschappen gedaan, gegeten, naar noorderzon geweest waar een leuk bandje speelde en daarna nog uit gegaan. Tijdens uitgaan veel lieve mensen gezien, maar allemaal kwamen ze bij mij voor een luisterend oor, om geld te lenen terwijl ik dat niet heb, om hulp waarvan ik niet weet of ik die kan geven, daarnaast was het ook heel gezellig hoor, maar al met al was het een beetje rare avond waar vele emoties voorbij kwamen. Ik zou bij die vriend slapen zoals we eerder vaker deden, maar nu probeerde hij me te zoenen dus ben ik maar weggegaan. Aangezien het al ochtend was ben ik naar Ruben gegaan om te praten over alles.
Zaterdag zijn Ruben en ik naar de stripboeken/kunst markt in Groningen geweest, vele leuke dingen gezien, ik heb een schilderij van Ruben gekregen en hij heeft er ook 1 voor zichzelf gekocht. Daarna lekker uit eten geweest en vervolgens samen naar mijn huis gegaan en met mijn paps gekletst. Verder veel dingen in het huishouden gedaan en vandaag is Heavy er uit geweest. Al met al een bewogen week/weekend gehad...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed buiten die belastingen dan!!dat ligt nog wat op mijn maag.
moest ik een voledige uitkering krijgen geen probleem,maar ik leef nu ook van het minimum 270 euro en dan alleen mijn man zijn loon plus een dochter die gaat studeren.

----------


## Agnes574

Hier ook een vrij bewogen weekeind achter de rug ...
Voel me wel goed ... 2 nachten op rij goed geslapen  :Smile: .

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ben echt blij voor u Aggie, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je redelijk goed voelt  :Smile: 
Wel vervelend dat je alweer geld aan de belasting moet terug betalen, zeker als je niet veel inkomen hebt en een studerende dochter, ik hoop dat jullie het redden!

@ Agnes,
Ook al een bewogen weekend achter de rug... hopelijk meer positief dan negatief! Wel fijn dat je 2 nachten goed geslapen hebt!

Ik voel me vandaag beetje duf. Gister kwam "mijn broertje" om uurtje of 11 half 12 aanzetten, maar mn echte broertje had er geen zin in dus bleef boven. Om half 3 ging "mijn broertje" maar huis, dus vannacht weinig geslapen. Mijn plan om vandaag te fitnessen is niet gelukt dus dat moet morgenvroeg maar.
Heb lekker cake gebakken dus hele huis ruikt er naar heerlijk!
Verder huishoudelijke dingen aan het doen en bezig in mijn kamer.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed,maar terwijl ook triest dochter zit op kot doet heel raar :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

raar gevoel he do,
ik heb het ook en paar weken gehad....zo,n leeg gevoel....
hoop voor je dat je er snel aan gewend raakt

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja is idd een heel raar/leeg gevoel hoop dat het snel verdwijnt.Gisteren in bed heel de avond liggen wenen kon mijn emoties niet tegen bedwingen.
Zal wel beteren zeker....
Ben jij het al gewend?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Sterkte! Kan me er wel wat bij voorstellen dat het moeilijk is als je enige kind het huis uitgaat!

Vandaag voel ik me heel slecht, boven de keelontsteking die ik al had heb ik nu ook aan mn linkeroor een oorontsteking, nu dus weer een week aan de antibiotica dus hoop dat hiermee de pijn een beetje te houden is..

----------


## dotito

@Syl,

Dank je meid!!

Voor jou ook heel veel beterschap toegewenst!!
Zit je ook allemaal een beetje tegen hé.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ja idd! Dacht echt het ergste al gehad te hebben, afgelopen zaterdag flink beroerd sinds toen ging het steeds weer wat beter, en nu oorontsteking erbij, pff en het doet ontzettende pijn en eigenlijk kun je er gewoon niets aan doen behalve wachten tot het weer over is..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt, maar kan me goed voorstellen dat het raar voelt nu je dochter op kot is. Hopelijk bevalt het haar en wen jij aan haar afwezigheid en blijven jullie elke week ofzo samen eten of iets dergelijks!

@ Bar,
Hoe is het met jou?

@ Syl,
He balen zeg dat je 2 ontstekingen hebt  :Frown:  Ik had als kind bijna altijd oorontsteking en das echt niet leuk, ik hoop dat de kuur helpt en je je snel weer beter voelt!
Succes morgen met introductie!

Vandaag voel ik mij... super!
Dag begon een beetje minder omdat ik slecht en weinig geslapen had, maar heerlijk gedoucht dacht missch voel ik me dan beter. Met Ruben geshopt, hij heeft 3 broeken en ik heb een broek van hem gekregen, daarna heb ik hem getrakteerd op een ritje in een koets met paard ervoor echt heel erg leuk, nog ergens lekker stokbroodje wezen eten en in de prinsentuin (kruiden/rozen/bloementuin) kopje thee gedronken. Net even boodschapjes gedaan en zo eten en dan nog filmpje kijken...

----------


## Ilonaa

Voor iedereen die het nodig heb, Sterkte en/of beterschap :Wink: 

Sorry ik ben harstikke moe en daarom reageer ik niet op iedereen apart sorry :Embarrassment:  Ik hoor eigenlijk op bed te liggen maar ach tot 10 uur uitslapen he :Big Grin: 

Ik voel me vandaaag heel goed :Wink:  Ondanks mn pols die blijft zeer doen..grr word soms echt even gek. Maar okee morgen moet ik omeehm 10 over 5 bij de fysio zijn bij een meneer,hihi hij lijkt me wel aardig ,als ie me ook maar goed helpt :Big Grin:  hahaa, nog 20 dagen tot ZH.. 
Ik ga hier aftellen voor de orthopeed als jullie dat goed vinden dan gaat het meestal sneller hahahaa  :Wink: 

Fijne nacht!

Liefss
Ilona :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@do, ik kreeg een naar leeg gevoel van binnen en huilde bijna de hele dag maar had geen idee wat het was........werd eerst heel bang,,,,dacht dat ik weer depri werd..
en zoon woonde toen nog een week thuis..toen kwam partner met ""het lege nest syndroom"" wat hij dacht wat het toch allemaal was....
ik geloofde hem totaal niet
maar toen zoon een week weg was werd ik weer blij en gelukkig,
dus do, al met al ben ik 3 weken verdrietig geweest en heb heel veel gehuild
maar nu zie ik dus de voordelen....heerlijk, heel veel vrijheid!!
dus meisje......sterkte en als het ff niet lukt stuur je maar een bericht, ik begrijp je helemaal!

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, ik ga zo naar psych. heb zelf een gesprek aangevraagd,
hij kent al zooooooo lang ons gezin(allemaal rugzakjes)
na mijn psycho ther. heb ik jaren goed kunnen leven(zeker wel 12 jaar) maar heb nu veel last van flash backs door wat er momenteel in mijn leven gebeurd en daar wil ik dus natuurlijk vanaf, dus ipv med controle even weer een echte sessie

----------


## sietske763

wel goed.....psych vond me heel wijs geworden, ik heb gehandeld zoals hij het voor zou stellen/bekijken
ben natuurlijk wel blij dat het me nu lukt om beslissingen te maken en niet te laten beinvloeden door emoties (en vroeger ook door pillen. om maar niet zoveel te voelen)

----------


## Agnes574

Doodmoe ... veel te kort geslapen en met gigantische pijn wakker geworden (linkerkant van m'n lijf deed érg veel pijn van kop tot teen > letterlijk!!) .. de pijn is *gelukkig* weggetrokken na een paar uur (ik zal héél erg verkeerd gelegen hebben in m'n slaap zékers??), want ik was bang dat ik opnieuw naar de spoed mocht gaan > zoals vorig jaar toen m'n hernia ineens vree verergerde .. de pijn was vergelijkbaar; zenuwpijn dus ...
Zometeen naar m'n huisartse ... nog 's aan de bel trekken ivm m'n slaapprobleem  :Wink: , en bespreken hoe ik al m'n medicatie het beste kan afbouwen; wil van die troep af!!
Ben met de belangrijkste en zwaarste medicatie al 2 weken 'gehalveerd' en dat bevalt prima dus nu wil ik nog meer minderen  :Wink: .

----------


## Suske'52

Hallo Dames, :Smile:  ra ra ra wie ben ik ? Sommige dames zullen wel weten wie ik ben ( hopelijk toch) Ik ben terug op het forum en voel me d'er gelukkig bij  :Big Grin:  na de mnd.afwezigheid . Door allerlei omstandigheden heb ik een tijd afgehaakt ,het was allemaal teveel aan 't worden en moest even alles verteren en op een rij zetten nu begint alles op plooi te komen  :Big Grin: . Denk niet dat ik jullie vergeten ben, ik heb de romance van Luuss gevolgd  :Smile:  en studie ,het verdriet vn.Ag vh.hondje  :Embarrassment: / De grote dag vn. Do  :Smile:  METEEN OOK MIJN GELUKWENSEN Do  :Embarrassment: .Heb vr.jullie allen een kaarsje laten branden op tijd en stond ;Tess ook in gedachten en alle anderen ,bij deze groetjes . Had wel even moeite om terug mij aan te sluiten; maar Leontien heeft het opgelost , waarvoor Dank  :Smile:  . Ik ben nu enkele dagen weg vacantie ...Volgende week horen jullie terug van mij .Fijn week-end aan ieder .  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Welkom terug  :Smile: !

Ik voel me redelijk vandaag ... goed geslapen maar te kort (ga m'n schoonma maar vragen om s'morgens de woefkes buiten te laten zodat ik volgende week 's goed kan uitslapen  :Wink: ). Zal wel lukken denk ik met m'n nieuwe slaapmedicatie  :Wink: .
Kreeg gister wel weer op m'n donder van huisartse dat ik te snel m'n pijnstilling aan het afbouwen was .. (ben ik al gewoon) .. dus nu goed schema gekregen en dat volgen  :Wink: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk hielp de fysio je en ik hoop voor je dat de dagen snel voorbij gaan tot je bij de orthopeed moet zijn, want wachten is echt niet leuk...

@ Bar,
Heel goed dat je de flashbacks wil aanpakken met een echte sessie ipv meds!
Fijn dat de psych vond dat je goed gehandeld hebt, is toch een geruststelling...
Hopelijk vind je rust in je tuinhuisje  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Zou fijn zijn als je schoonma 's ochtends je woefkes wil buiten laten zodat jij je nodige nachtrust krijgt!
Hopelijk helpen de nieuwe slaapmeds en lukt het je met de andere slaapmeds te stoppen, succes en een fijne nachtrust!

@ Suske,
Welkom terug, fijn zeg dat je er weer bent!
Hopelijk heb je een fijne vakantie en kom je uitgerust weer terug!

Vandaag voel ik me... moe en wazig.
Gister ben ik gezellig naar een goede vriend gegaan, boodschappen gedaan, bijgekletst, gegeten en film gekeken (Prince Of Persia) en gaan slapen. Vandaag zijn we gaan mountainbiken, wat voor hem een klein rondje is was voor mij toch wel ver. Over de helft gekomen waren we vlakbij mijn huis en eigenlijk had ik toen moeten stoppen en naar mijn huis moeten gaan, maar eigenwijs als ik ben heb ik doorgezet met als gevolg dat ik helemaal buiten adem en duizelig was toen we terug bij zijn huis waren. Achja doorzetten en eigenwijs zijn is ook een vak  :Wink:  Hij bracht me thuis, was alleen Heavy er dus was opgeruimd en was gedraaid, kwamen mn paps en broertje terug. Heavy eruit gelaten, gegeten en was opgehangen. Mijn rechteroog ziet nog steeds een paar vlekjes, dus ben mijzelf voorbij gelopen. Vanavond toch maar niet bij een andere vriend langs, want kan mijn rust wel gebruiken. Morgen met Ruben naar de proeverij, van de week bij mijn neef in zn nieuwe huisje langs en nog wat afspreken met mijn 2 beste vriendinnen...

----------


## Christine62

Redelijk goed, maar mijn AR speelt toch weer meer parten hoor.

----------


## sietske763

goed, lekker uitgerust wakker geworden

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh ben even te lui om bij te lezen hoor  :Smile: 
Iig hele weekend weggeweest, oor+keelpijn gaan redelijk nu, antibiotica doet zn werk. Eerste schooldag gehad vandaag. Dus vanavond ff lekker uitrusten en niks doen. Voel me verder helemaal prima!

----------


## sietske763

ben erg moe,
bloed is geprikt en mn bezinking nog steeds ongeveer 50,
maar dat is al 3 jaar zo en ze gaan het normaal vinden......
geen wonder dat ik zo snel moe ben.

----------


## Agnes574

Ben héél erg moe vandaag na gister te zijn wezen 'markten' met schoonma (vroeg op en te laat er weer in).

Helaas laat schoonmoeder het beetje afweten ivm uitlaten van de wfks ... ik zet dus gewoon m'n wekker.. ga naar beneden en zet de deur open ... dan kruip ik beneden nog paar uurtjes in bed; werkt prima  :Wink: .

Sterkte Sietske!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed voel me al iets beter dat vorige week.Ben ook de laaste dagen druk druk bezig thuis met van alles en nog wat.Gisteren mee geholpen met de ramen te vernissen niet dat ik dat moest,maar wou me nuttig maken.Vandaag heb ik het wat rustiger aan gedaan.Ben naar de kapper geweest,ben nu mijn kip aan klaar maken en dat is het voor vandaag.

@Suske, 

Ben jij Lara?denk het wel hé!in ieder geval bedankt voor de felicitatie's en welkom terug :Wink: 

@Sietske,

Heel veel sterkte .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christine,
Hopelijk blijf je je redelijk goed voelen, sterkte!

@ Bar,
Fijn zeg dat je eindelijk eens uitgerust wakker werd  :Smile: 
Wel minder dat je je steeds zo moe voelt en dat er niks mee gedaan wordt dat je bezinking altijd te hoog is  :Frown:  

@ Syl,
Hoe was het bij je opa en oma?
Fijn dat het met je oor+keelpijn redelijk gaat en dat je je verder prima voelt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk wen je snel aan het schoolritme  :Wink: 


@ Agnes,
Ja vervelend he om zooo moe te zijn als je een dag wat meer doet  :Frown: 
Jammer dat je je woefkes 's ochtends zelf moet buiten laten, maar wel fijn dat je daarna weer lekker kan slapen!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt en beter als vorige week  :Smile: 
Niet teveel jezelf nuttig willen maken hoor, straks voel je je weer minder goed!

Vandaag voel ik me niet goed.
Zaterdag na het mountainbiken niet echt meer bij gekomen uit de duizeligheid, dus vroeg op bed gegaan.
Zondag met mijn paps naar de lp/kunst/boeken markt geweest, daarna ging hij met een vriendin de stad in en heb ik met Ruben over de markt gelopen en zijn we naar de proeverij geweest. Ik had de hele tijd niet gezegd dat ik mij niet lekker voelde omdat ik het leuk wou hebben. Bij Ruben thuis gekomen had ik meer spierpijn in mijn kont en (boven)benen dan 's ochtends, ik voelde me duizelig en hoofdpijn en mijn neus zat verstopt, dus hebben we Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium gekeken en zijn we gaan slapen. 's Nachts slecht geslapen, steeds wakker door adem gebrek en slechte dromen dus 's ochtends werd ik meer moe wakker dan ik ging slapen  :Frown:  Ik zou naar huis maar toen ik een poging wou doen werkte mijn lichaam niet mee (duizelig, overal pijn) wat ik niet leuk vond, gelukkig deed Ruben er niet moeilijk over. Samen met zijn overburen hebben we gegeten en toen waren we beide moe en zijn we gaan slapen. Weer slecht geslapen, Ruben werd wakker van mij en vanmorgen om 5 uur zaten we thee te drinken in de woonkamer en daarna zijn we weer gaan slapen. Ik lag eindelijk fijn in slaap en toen ging de wekker omdat Ruben moest autorijden, we zouden samen opstaan maar Ruben heeft me laten liggen. Pijn en snotterigheid was nog niet weg, dus rustig aan gedaan vandaag. Ruben fietste mee tot halverwege en toen heb ik de bus verder naar huis genomen omdat ik echt niet verder kon fietsen. Thuisgekomen rustig gegeten en gezeten en toen met mijn paps huisje van mijn neef wezen bekijken, want anders zou dat er niet van komen. Het was gezellig, mn neef heeft een leuk huisje, maar we zijn niet te lang gebleven omdat zijn oma en mams en vriendin er ook waren en dat was te druk voor mij, dus andere keer ga ik wel weer heen. Ik voel me nog steeds zwak en heb redelijk wat pijn, zometeen maar een pijnstiller innemen in de hoop dat dat helpt en dan hopelijk fijn slapen zodat ik me morgen beter voel...

----------


## gossie

Ik ben bekaf, maar kan slecht slapen. De schilder is bijna klaar. morgen nog een dag. Eerst van het weekend alle spullen naar boven gedragen, behalve het meubilair. Ik voelde me een opgejaagd dier. Je kan geen kant op, want de ramen en deuren moeten op een kier blijven. Boodschapjes heb ik vanochtend ff gedaan. Dan is de schilder in huis.

Gisteren bereikte me het nieuws dat van mijn vorige vrij.w.werk een gigantisch mooie boerderij is afgebrand. Tot de grond aan toe. Met een rietenkap. Dit vind ik zo verschrikkelijk erg............

Ik heb er geen woorden voor

----------


## sietske763

ik heb afgelopen jaren zeker 2 jaar AB gehad, intra veneus en als pil, allemaal door die medische misser......
ben 1 jaar geleden bij internist geweest, helemaal nagekeken......
dus een nieuwe kuur heeft geen zin, heb ook al pred. stootkuur gehad,
ik geloof er zellf niet meer in dat alles weer zo wordt als voor die bewuste OK,
maar het zou wel fijn zijn dat ik van arts eens erkenning kreeg.....
voor de medische misser was mijn BSE altijd rond de 20 (normaal) maar ze vinden nu dat dit bij mij hoort en ik geen klachten hoef te hebben..
ik blijf wel lief voor mn naasten hoor!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Was gezellig het weekend hoor! We hadden echt wel mooi weer, dus heb veel gefietst samen met mn opa (pfoeh heb echt t idee heel Drenthe nu gezien te hebben  :Wink: ). Met mn keel en oor gaat het nu weer prima, helaas heb ik wss wel een schimmelinfectie opgelopen dóór de antibiotica, dus dat schiet ook weer ns niet op.. Morgen dus maar weer richting huisarts.

@ Bar,

Sterkte met de moeheid!

@ Gossie,

Wat zonde van die boerderij! Hoor je de laatste tijd vaak hoor, paar dagen geleden was het hier ook weer raak op één van de industrieterreinen van Zaandam.. Jij ook sterkte met de moeheid!

----------


## Agnes574

Iedereen die het nodig heeft; STERKTE!!

Vandaag voel ik me ... superslap en doodmoe (ook al heb ik goed geslapen) ...
Het dagje gister met m'n CVS-lotgenootjes was érg vermoeiend (maar wel gezellig), dus daar ga ik een paar dagen van moeten 'bekomen'  :Wink: .

----------


## sietske763

griep en bronchitus,
zit me maar een beetje bezig te houden met internet, uitzending gemist ed want op bed liggen als je zo benauwd bent is ook niks, dan word je helemaal benauwd.
voor de anderen; ook veel sterkte

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Sterkte lieverd!!

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe(mentaal)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Vervelend he om bekaf te zijn maar niet te kunnen slapen  :Frown: 
Is de schilder al klaar? Misschien dat je ook niet (goed) kunt slapen omdat je huisje naar pas geverft ruikt?!
Wat erg dat je vorige vrijw/werk althans de boerderij is afgebrand, hopelijk kan de eigenaar verzekeringsgeld krijgen en komt het snel goed...

@ Syl,
Fijn dat het weekend gezellig was en dat jullie mooi weer hadden  :Smile: 
Gelukkig maar dat de oor en keelpijn bijna over zijn, wel balen dat je dankzij de antibiotica een schimmelinfectie hebt  :Frown: 

@ Agnes,
Gelukkig maar dat het CVS lotgenoten dagje geslaagd was  :Smile:  Kan begrijpen dat je je na zo'n lange dag moe en futloos voelt, maar wel fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt  :Smile:  Rust maar lekker uit!

@ Bar,
Beterschap lieverd!
Ja een hele dag in bed blijven liggen wordt je ook niet echt beter van dus warm aangekleed (evt met dekentje over) lekker achter de pc of tv zitten ter afleiding is altijd welkom  :Wink:  

@ Do,
Ben je mentaal moe van het druk druk druk in huis bezig zijn?
Wel je rust nemen hoor!

Vandaag voel ik mij.. ziekjes en moe.
Gister slecht geslapen, heavy laten vliegen, was gedaan, beetje opgeruimd en artikels gemaakt.
Vannacht ietsje beter geslapen maar wel vaak wakker geworden van mijn luide gehoest en omdat ik geen lucht kreeg, dus weinig gedaan alleen heavy eruit gelaten en gekeken of ik nog ideeën kreeg voor nieuwe artikels/stellingen/enquêtes voor op MC...
Ik wil weer beter worden, want ik wou deze week weer sporten, maar door ademnood, mijn continue gesnotter en gehoest (waardoor keelpijn en pijn aan ribben, alsof ik dat er nog bij wou  :Confused: ) en het slappe gevoel is dat er nog niet van gekomen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Ah Bronchitis, vervelend! Heb het ook een aantal jaren achter elkaar gehad in mn kinderjaren. Héél vervelend, en ook nog griep erbij! Sterkte!!

@ Luuss,

Ja de infectie is wel balen maar goed, heb nu een raar soort iets gehad wat ik moet inbrengen voor het slapen gaan (vreeemd) maar goed hopen dat het werkt. Heb in de bijsluiter al gelezen dat een veel voorkomende bijwerking bij dit medicijn een blaasontsteking is, dus ga me rotlachen als ik dus over een paar dagen weer blaasontsteking heb. Zie het al helemaal gebeuren! 

Jij heel veel sterkte Luuss! Lekker je rust nemen hoor! Het sporten komt wel weer wanneer je je 100% beter voelt!

Verder voel ik mijzelf op het branderige gevoel en de jeuk na wel goed eigenlijk  :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

hoiiii,,
Sorry dat ik niets van me heb laten horen ,dat komt omdat ik ff druk was.


Ik voel me vandaag goed maar ook moe & ik heb gisteren met school gebadmintond en gesqashd(dat had ik nog nooit gedaan maar het is superleuk!) Maar wat doet dat squashen best wel pijn in je pols zeg ook met dat draaien enzoo.
En vandaag moest ik dus weer naa de fysio , dus ik d8 dat ik soort spierpijn er van had. ik had dus zo aan hem verteld en jaa hoor ik kreeg meteen op mn donder hahaa, k mag niet meer squashen, en anders met links. Badmintonnen mag ik wel maar omdat ik daar op heb gezeten sla ik nog al keihard, en dat moest ik maar met links proberen, dus ik zei ja zet me maar in het gips dan leer ik het miss wel hahaa,hij zeg ja dat kan ik voor je regelen hoor.Dus ik zei jaa dan krijgt ie wel rust. Maar dan kan ik geen bloemetjes schikken zei ie dus dat vond ie niet handig voor me hahaaa :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar zijn behandelingen bestaan dus uit 2x per week een massage op die zere plek , en dan niet zon zachte massage maar eeen hele harde dat doet dus echt heeeeeel erg pijn auuuuw..

Maar verder gaat het helemaal goed  :Wink:  alleen mn keel begint beetje pijn te doen maarjaa,gaat wel over hoor  :Wink:  

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft, wens ik veel beterschap of sterkte toe.
En voor degene die zich beter of helemaal goed voelen, maak er een leuke avond van. 

Vanavond lekker ff naar Den bosch met mn nicht en tante autolint voor dr trouwdag uit zoeken en nog een paar dingetjes :Big Grin:  

Nou een heel lang verhaal haha maargoed :Stick Out Tongue:  

Liefss
Ilona!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Lijkt me gek een raar iets te moeten inbrengen om de infectie tegen te gaan... ik hoop voor je dat je van deze kuur geen blaasontsteking krijgt, want dan blijf je aan het kuren  :Confused: 
Mijn rust neem ik wel hoor, doe praktisch niks, behalve hier op mc bijlezen, reageren en nieuwe ideeën opdoen. Sporten komt idd wel als ik me weer 100% voel.

@ Ilonaa,
Leuk zeg dat je bent wezen badmintonnen en squashen, maar is idd wel belastend voor je pols.
Ik hoop voor je dat de massage op de zere plek door de fysio gaat helpen en dat als je alleen bloempjes schikt en verder je pols met rust laat (voor zover mogelijk) het binnenkort beter gaat!
Veel plezier vanavond met je nicht en tante trouwerij dingetjes regelen en uitzoeken!

Pfff voel me echt blegh.
Van al het hoesten doen mijn keel en ribben pijn, van het vele snuiten is mijn neus stuk en voel me verder niet zo denderend.
Gelukkig heb ik hier wat afleiding  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

Luuss , verzorg je goed en drink een goeie ouderwetse borrel met hete thee , dat is een recept van mijn vroegere huisdokter  :Wink:  Suske

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja het is idd een beetje vreemd, ding is ook best wel groot eigenlijk. Maar goed hoop dat het werkt want een branderig gevoel en jeuk de hele dag sinds afgelopen vrijdag is echt geen pretje!

@ Suske,

Haha dat zegt mn opa ook altijd: Een borrel is een goed geneesmiddel!

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
Wat vervelend als je net de hele week wil gaan sporten, en je slap voelt door hoesten, slecht slapen en dan toch nog druk bezig zijn. Misschien wel een griep onder de leden. Meis rust goed uit, beterschap en het sporten komt ook wel weer. Een flinke grog nemen kan nog wel eens helpen. Maar neem je tijd.

@ Sietske,
Beterschap met de Bronchitus. Zorg goed voor jezelf.

@ Do,
jammer dat je je mentaal niet fit voelt. Be terschap en sterkte.

@ Sylvia,
Jij heel veel sterkte met de anti-biotica. Vreemd om iets in je lijf te stoppen.

@ Ilona,
Leuk om te horen dat het badmintonnen gaaf was. Behalve dat er dan teveel druk komt op je pols. 
Veel plezier met de a.k. bruiloft.

Vandaag voel ik me niet meer zo opgejaagd. De schilder is klaar en ik hoef niet meer zo vroeg uit mijn bed te komen. Ik kan mijn eigen gang weer gaan.Gisterenmiddag heb ik niets gedaan even tot rust komen.


Ik heb gisteren contact gehad met de mensen van de bewuste boerderij, die afgebrand is. Het is een grote schok. Het centrum, maar ook de inventaris is opgebouwd door vrijwilligers en medewerkers die met hun hart en ziel hier hebben gewerkt.
Alles vernietigd door een brand, die evt. er niet hoefde te zijn!!!!!!!!!! De beveiliging en alarmerings bedrijf, hadden niet gereageerd op eerdere meldingen die nacht.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Er wordt nu een groot onderzoek gedaan.

----------


## sietske763

nou hier alles nog hetzelfde.....beide ziek, dus we modderen maar wat aan.
maar ik wil de bronchitus zelf uitzieken, zonder AB en prednisolon
is me al vaker gelukt mbv pufjes, dus we gaan ervoor!!

----------


## Agnes574

Oei oei ... zoveel zieken hier!!
Beterschap iedereen!!

Syll, wss breng jij nu s'avonds die daktarin gyneo in? Werkt supergoed hoor als je de behandeling maar afmaakt  :Wink: .

Weet iemand waar de zon blijft????
Ik hoor op het nieuws telkens ; vrijdag en zaterdag vrij zonnig ... maar ik zie enkel regen!!

Ik ben nog steeds moe en slapjes, maar dat betert wel weer  :Wink: 
Vanmorgen zéér sjacherijnig wakker geworden door lawaai van ramenzetters bij overburen en stofzuigen en gekrijs van een éénjarige bij de buren ... ga nog een koffie drinken en hier wat lezen en reageren en dan ben ik hopelijk weer vrolijk  :Smile: .

----------


## Suske'52

@ Sietske ,beterschap !!!!  :Smile: 

Ag. zonnetje gaat vd. middag schijnen en morgen , dan kan ik vr. de laatste keer mijn zandkleurig broekpak aandoen , dan is het terug donkere kleuren  :EEK!:  saai !!!vnd. Lekker genoten met dochter , nu effen een bad nemen nagels verzorgen en ontstressen vr morgen en genieten van jong geluk  :Smile:  ( trouwfeest) 

Geniet jij maar van je bank en koffie :Wink:  grtjs Suske :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Thanks! Ja het was idd een beetje vreemd, en vanmorgen echt enorm vies! Heb echt zo'n 3x onder de douche gestaan! Ga met je meehopen dat het onderzoek iets uitbrengt! De reden van zo'n afbranding wil je toch wel graag weten he!

@ Sietske,
Sterkte! Ik kreeg vroeger idd ook altijd zo'n 'pufapparaatje' bij mn bronchitis. 

@ Ag,

Het is idd Gyno Daktarin. Kreeg overigens maar 1 capsule en moet wel zeggen dat het idd werkt, alhoewel ik daar vanmorgen anders over dacht. Vanmorgen deed alles ontzettend pijn, maar na 3x douchen ben ik uiteindelijk nog een halfuurtje op bed gaan liggen en toen zakte de pijn. Nu is het nog steeds afgezakt, maar nog niet helemaal weg. Het is iig al beter vol te houden  :Smile: 

@ Suske,

Veel plezier morgen bij het trouwfeest!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me .... goed mr niet uitgeslapen (veels te korte nacht gehad) en heb even stampende hoofdpijn nu .. zal zo wel overgaan!!

Sietske; beterschap!!
Luuss; beterschap!!
Gossie; succes met de verfspatten!
Suske; veel plezier op het trouwfeest!
Syll, beterschap!! Capsule?? Ik krijg altijd créme mee die ik met een huls in moet brengen, verzacht meteen mr is wel een beetje een troep  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

@syl,
het is vaak zo dat je na een AB kuur een schimmelinfectie krijgt, door de AB is de vagina ook aangepakt en dus ook geen goede bacterien meer,
ik heb ook regelmatig gyn.daktarin gehad, maar wel langer dan 1 dag....
tegenwoordig vraag ik canestan vag. tabletten, een kuur is 3 pillen, ook vaginaal inbrengen.
sterkte ik hoop voor je dat het niet terugkomt, echt vreselijk die jeuk en branderig gevoel!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Ja gelukkig heeft het wel gewerkt voor de schimmelinfectie, even de bijsluiter gelezen, bijwerking Gyn Daktarin -> blaasontsteking komt vaak voor. Waar kampt syl dus nu weer mee? Juist blaasontsteking!!

Goh hoe krijg ik het voor elkaar  :Stick Out Tongue:  AB -> Schimmelinfectie -> Blaasontsteking -> AB -> (wellicht het rijtje weer opnieuw  :Stick Out Tongue: ?)

----------


## Ilonaa

@Syl wat heb je toch weeer pech zeg , pff ik hoop voor je die blaasontsteking maar snel weg is. Word je wel zat he al die bijwerkingen van die medicijnen  :Frown:  Beterschap!

@luuss beterschap !
@sietske ook beterschap !
@Gossie bedankt en ook beterschap!
@Agness fijn dat je goed voelt en k hoop voor je dat je vannacht wel een lange nacht maaakt!
@Suske was het feest leuk?

Ik voel me vandaag goed maar wel moe.Vandaag 130 bedankkaartjes geprint ,gesneden, en geperforeerd met mn neef/nicht. En ook nog lintjes eraan en dan om die zakjes heen knopen dus ben echt kapot.
En die pijn is echt niet meer te harden, ik ga maandag aan de fysio vragen of ie wat anders kan bedenken.. had gewoon nooit moeten squashen had dit nooit gebeurd :Frown:  maarja kun je ook niet van te voren weten he , ik zeg altijd als je het niet probeert weet je het niet :Wink:  haha. Volgende week maar lekker 3 daagjes naar school, donderdags Autobloemstuk maken en vrijdag de bruiloft  :Big Grin:  hihi . 
Liefss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Ja joh, geen idee hoe ik het voor elkaar krijg? Maar van mij mag het wel eens afgelopen zijn  :Smile: 

Jij ook lekker moe zo te horen, wel lekker rustig weekje voor je a.s. week! Sterkte met de pijn, hopelijk weet de fysio iets voor je!

Op dit moment voel ik me ook bagger, na een hele dag staan lopen bukken etc etc doen mn benen heel erg pijn (alsof ze uit elkaar getrokken worden) Pfoeh zal morgenochtend nog wel erger zijn  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

....redelijk uitgeslapen..........

----------


## sietske763

bagger

----------


## sietske763

@syl,
je moet om nitrofurantoine vragen aan arts,
dit middel is alleen gericht op de plek zelf, de blaas dus,
ik had ook altijd die cirkel waar jij in zit....
sinds ik deze AB heb heb ik bijna nooit meer die anti schimmel troep nodig,
ben je trouwens al eens bij uroloog geweest, want je hebt wel vaker blaasontsteking,
kan als 1 van de oorzaken zijn; dat er ongemerkt wat urine blijft zitten in blaas.
ik ben er ook ooit geweest maar ze konden niets vinden,
daarom heb ik na mn kuur een onder houdsdosis gekregen
gekregen.
dus als je het nog snapt;
1 om nitrofurantoine vragen> 4 x daags 1 caps van 50mg
en evt die vaginale canestan inbreng tabletten, 3 dagen
en als je er weer vanaf bent dan een onderhoudskuur vragen van nitro.... van 100 mg voor het slapen als je uitgeplast hebt.
ik zit momenteel ook aan een onderhoudsdosis.
en bij sommigen helpen cranbarries(geen idee hoe je het schrijft)een natuurlijk product, overal te koop.
sterkte meid
en veel sterkte voor de mensen die ziek zijn of het moeilijk hebben!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Ik zal het even opschrijven thanks! Ben zelf nog niet bij een uroloog geweest maar mn huisarts had erover dat het deel wat naar mn blaas loopt (urineleider dacht ik) bij mij veel korter is dan bij andere vrouwen. Hier stapelen bacteriën zich dus makkelijker op omdat ze niet mee naar buiten komen. Ga wss vandaag even langs de huisartsenpost, anders moet ik tot morgen wachten en heb ik weer een kans dat ik niet naar school kan..
Ow en van de cranberries, idd, ik slik iedere avond cranberry tabletten. In het begin werkte het heel goed, maar de laatste tijd heb ik er steeds weer last van..

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile: alleen zit er iets in mijn rug gekneld pfff die stomme rug van me :Frown: 
Mentaal gaat het vandaag ook beter is alleen dat ik met van alles en nog wat bezig ben dat ik mentaal zo moe ben vroeger had ik dat niet.
Voel me daar soms echt zo machteloos in zou dat van die pijnpleister kunnen komen of van andere medicatie dat ik neem?


Als iemand daar een antwoord op weet?

----------


## Agnes574

Even teveel zorgen en wat stress mss Do??
En de weinige zon speelt ook een rol ... ik word daar persoonlijk wat somber van..
Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Thanks :Wink: 
Ja dat kan wel zijn mss met teveel bezig in mijn hoofd :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Thee met honing heb ik in overvloed gehad. Volgens mijn oudtante moest ik ook maar een borrel drinken...
Hoe was het trouwfeest?

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je geen schimmelinfectie hebt, maar wel vervelend dat je nu weer blaasontsteking hebt  :Frown:  Ik hoop echt voor je dat het cirkeltje niet overnieuw begint! 
Ik kreeg na de blaasontstekingskuur ook Canesten alleen dan de crème voor de infectie en bij de bijwerkingen stond niet blaasontsteking, dus vind het raar dat ze jou met al je blaasontstekings ervaringen dat of iets anders niet hebben voorgeschreven!
Ja als je een lange tijd die cranberry tabletten neemt raakt de werking uitgewerkt, mijn beste vriendin had dat ook, zij is toen overgegaan op elke dag 1 liter van dat sap drinken en dat heeft haar wel redelijk geholpen. En anders zoals Bar aangeeft toch even verwijzing naar de uroloog vragen, missch dat die wat kan doen...

@ Gossie,
Sjah ik wil zo graag sporten. Door blaasontsteking en infectie had ik 5 week niet gesport ofzo, daarna nog steeds vakantierooster op sportschool waardoor ik 's ochtends en in het weekend niet kon, 1x doordeweeks wezen bodypumping maar daar voelde ik totaal niks van en 1x wezen fitnessen maar moest steeds wachten dus ipv dat ik in 1 uur klaar was en alles gedaan had was ik 2 uur bezig en had ik niet alles gedaan, dus daarom wou ik vorige week weer beginnen want geld nu weer het gewone rooster, maarja lig ik weer in de lappenmand en zo zwakken mijn spieren af en krijg ik echt veel meer pijn in mijn rug dan als ik wel sport...
Wat ontzettend k*t zeg dat de beveiligings en alarmeringsbedrijf niet hebben gereageerd, als ze dat wel hadden gedaan viel er misschien nog wat te redden! Erg jammer dat de boerderij is afgebrand, zeker omdat vrijwilligers het hebben opgebouwd n er veel liefde en tijd in is gaan zitten. Ik hoop echt dat er iets vergoed wordt!

@ Bar,
Balen zeg dat jullie beide zo ziek zijn en er dus niet echt gezorgd wordt voor jullie  :Frown: 
Hopelijk zijn jullie snel weer beter!

@ Agnes,
Ja gezellig he al die zieken  :Stick Out Tongue: 
De zon was hier gister, verder heb ik eigenlijk alleen maar heel veel wolken en wat regen gezien.
Ja leuk he als buren gaan klussen 's ochtends vroeg  :Frown: 

@ Ilonaa,
Lief dat je je neef/nicht hebt geholpen met voorbereidingen!
Ik hoop voor je dat de fysio je op een andere manier kan helpen zodat de pijn verlicht! 
Lekker dat je 3 daagjes school hebt, leuk lijkt me om een autobloemstuk te maken en veel plezier vrijdag op de bruiloft!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat er in je rug iets gekneld zit  :Frown: 
Als je steeds aan van alles denkt kan je moe worden en zoals Agnes zegt de weinige zon momenteel speelt waarschijnlijk ook een rol en van medicatie kan je idd ook moe worden.


Vandaag voel ik me ietsje beter.
Vrijdag kwam Ruben, hij had een mooie bos bloemen voor me meegenomen. Ik heb het REA geprobeerd te bellen maar daar werd niet opgenomen, broertje kwam terug van psych en ook zij had geen contact met REA gekregen de afgelopen tijd, verder de afwasmachine in en uitgeruimd, was opgeruimd, was gedraaid en was opgehangen, wel met hulp van Ruben want ik kon echt geen wasmand tillen. Had lekker gedoucht en zijn we samen naar de winkel gegaan voor iets lekkers. In mijn geval was dat sla dus bijna hele bak sla opgegeten. Verder weinig gedaan, niet echt goed kunnen praten door ontbreken privacy hier (mijn beide broertjes waren er) en toen ging Ruben weer naar huis. Heb ik met mijn broertje nog film gekeken Resident Evil  :Smile: 
Zaterdag met mijn paps boodschappen gedaan, paps had gestofzuigd en gedweild, ik heb Kingdom Hearts 2 gedaan en verder muziekjes geluisterd.
Verder weinig gedaan. Mijn keelpijn is wat minder door de hoeveelheid honing en voor de rest voel ik me vrijwel hetzelfde... Hopen dat het snel over is!

----------


## Suske'52

@Luuss, Syl, Ag,... het trouwdiner was in intiemekring ( waren we blij dat wij erbij mochten zijn ) , s'avonds was er een trouwfuif tot in de late of vroege uurtjes ....... ( maar niet vr.mij) 

het was romantisch  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Leuk dat het trouwfest romantisch was en dat je bij het intieme trouwdiner mocht zijn!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, nja moet zeggen dat het nu wel weer meevalt, heb even gewacht met naar de huisarts gaan, omdat ik toch wel af wil van al die rotzooi. Afgelopen zaterdag flink last van gehad, gister viel het wel mee, en vandaag was het ook goed uit te houden. Dus hoop het zo een beetje op te lossen zodat ik niet opnieuw weer aan de AB hoef. Sterkte verder nog trouwens! Hopen dat je je snel beter voelt!

@ Suske,

ah fijn dat het leuk was! En je voelt je dan wel vereerd he als je er zo bij mag zijn!

Vandaag voel ik me prima, wel wat last van hoofdpijn en ben moe nu, tot half 8 op school en toen van 9 tot half 10 gebadmintond. Hehe ga nu ff hart van NL kijken want een gek heeft hier weer wat uitgehaald hoor  :Smile:

----------


## joshuatree

... heel moe en verward...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja kan me voorstellen dat zat bent van het cirkeltje en dus even wacht om te kijken of het vanzelf weggaat. Ik hoop het voor je!
Maandan is wel een lang dag zo of niet?! 

@ Josh,
Verward zijn is soms ook heel vermoeiend  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat je je rust een beetje kunt vinden en dat je je snel wat beter mag voelen!

Zat van het moe zijn, snotteren, neus snuiten, hoesten, weinig kunnen doen en slecht slapen en nu regent het ook nog eens  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed,maar heel heel moe.Vanmorgen heel vroeg moeten opstaan en ik ben dat niet meer gewoon,maar ga sevens proberen wat te rusten in de zetel.
Met mijn rug is het iets beter ben ik al enorm blij om,maar let wel enorm op mijn houding.

Voor de mensen die zich niet al te best voelen of een slechte dag hebben.

Sterkte!!en 

Veel liefs aan iedereen x x

----------


## Ronald68

doorweekt.......
Morgen een goede regenjas aantrekken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja tot nu toe gaat het wel redelijk eigenlijk  :Smile:  Hoop dat het de goede kant op blijft gaan, probeer zoveel mogelijk vitamine naar binnen te krijgen, want ben zoiezo een slechte fruiteter dus krijg wss ook veel te weinig vitamine naar binnen. Verder is maandag voor mij idd een lange dag, van 1 uur 's middags tot half 8 's avonds. Verder heb ik dan anderhalf uur tussenuur waarin ik of ff naar mn vriend toega, of op school blijf om huiswerk te maken.

Verder voel ik me net zoals Ronald compleet verzopen..

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Syl Wel fijner dat het iets beter gaat! Stom he die llange dagen ik hou er ook niet van gelukkig heb ik geen tussenuren!
@Do, fijn dat je weer goed voelt! 
@Luus ,beterschap meiss :Wink: 
@Josh, ik hoop voor je dat je snel niet meer zo verward en moe voelt :Frown:  Sterkte! :Wink: 
@Ronald Volgende keer wel ff doen, maar vandaag viel wel mee toch? 


Ik voel me vandaag keigoed! :Wink:  De fysio heeft me maandag zoon enorm pijn gedaan dat er tranen in mn ogen stonden maargoed, zijn enigste behandeling is dus echt die massage(aaaauuwww!) Maarjaaa, morgen lekker vrij  :Big Grin: 

Liefss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Ja lange dagen zijn vervelend, gelukkig heb ik er maar 1, de rest van mn week is heerlijk en ik heb iedere donderdag vrij! Fijn dat de fysio geholpen heeft, is de pijn nu minder?
Geniet van je vrije dag!

----------


## Ilonaa

@Syl wees maar blij dan hiihi en das lekker een dagje vrij elke week hihi! 
Nee ik ben nu al 4 x naar de fysio geweest, en het werkt niet zo maaarjaa ik blijf er wel na toe gaan misschien werkt het ooit nog :Wink:  
Hihi ja ik ga er zeker van genieten,,alleen moet ook nog wel werken hoor de trouwauto schoonmaken, en het bloemstuk ervoor maken en´s avonds waarschijnlijk helpen met de boog maken  :Big Grin:  hahaaa,

Liefss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat je rust hebt gevonden en minder moe bent!
Wel fijn dat je rug zich (redelijk) goed blijft houden  :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
Een goede regenjas met dit weer is wel handig ja  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Hopelijk zorgen de vitaminen ervoor dat blaasontsteking weggaat!

@ Ilonaa,
Jammer dat er geen andere behandeling is bij fysio en dat de massage tot nu toe niet helpt  :Frown:  
Fijn dat je een dagje vrij bent! Veel plezier en succes met trouwerij voorbereidingen!

Vandaag voel ik mij iets minder grieperig  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja moet zeggen dat ik me nog wel moe voel,maar de pijn in mijn rug is dragelijk en daar ben ik dan weeral blij om :Smile: 
Vanmorgen heel veel gelezen in mijn cursus,moet zeggen dat dat ook enorm heel veel energie vraagt,maar vind enorm interresant :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vandaag heb ik me goed gevoeld,heb goed geslapen alleen tegen de vroege word ik mentaal wel heel moe.
Mis wel enorm mijn dochter....is echt een lastig gevoel nu ze op kot zit,maar ze heeft het enorm naar haar zin.En als ze kan in de week of in het weekend dan komt ze langs.
En dan genieten we er eens zo intens van :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Haha ja das wel lekker ja, maar ben er ook wel achter dat ik die dag vrij in de week echt nodig heb voor huiswerk etc. Moet meer thuis doen dan op school helaas.. Nou hopen dat de fysio binnenkort toch gaat helpen voor je, succes met alle voorbereidingen!

@ Luuss,

Ah fijn dat je je iets minder grieperig voelt, gaat dus de goede kant op!

@ Do,

Fijn dat je je weer een beetje goed voelt! Kan me er wel iets bij voorstellen dat je je dochter mist, het is toch nieuw he! Gelukkig komt ze je wel vaak bezoeken en heeft ze het naar haar zin, dat is ook belangrijk he!

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## sietske763

mn handtekening kan ik ff niet nakomen!

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,

goed dat je uit het zkh. bent. Beterschap en welkom terug.
Sietske doe je het wel rustig aan, goed voor jezelf zorgen :Smile:  en succes met het stoppen met roken.

Ik heb je gemist op de mc site, Beterschap

een lieve groet, gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat rugpijn dragelijk is  :Smile: 
Ja zo'n cursus vraagt inderdaad veel energie, dus het is maar goed dat je het interessant vind!
Fijn dat je dochter het naar haar zin heeft op kot en langskomt als ze kan  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Ja t gaat hier de goede kant op, jou gezondheid ook?
Ja hoe minder je naar school gaat hoe meer je thuis moet doen is ook mijn ervaring, hopelijk went het allemaal en lukt het je je tijd te verdelen!

@ Bar,
Rust lekker uit, zorg goed voor jezelf en laat goed voor je zorgen!
Een dag niet lachen is niet zo erg, als je maar beter wordt!

@ Gossie,
Hoe is het met jou?

Vandaag voel ik mij iets beter. Heb lekker gedoucht en het even buiten zijn (moest naar de winkel) deed me goed  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

hongerig.....

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ronald,

Succes met de koelkast leegplunderen!

Vandaag voel ik me prima, kwam droog aan op school en droog weer terug dus dat was al een hele vooruitgang

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe alé nu toch,heb heel de middag mijn kast opgeruimd.
Had er echt eens zin in moest echt gebeuren.
Ben wel zonder pijn weer opgestaan :Smile: 

@Sietske,

Doe het maar rustig aan hé!En succes met het stoppen met roken.In begin is dat niet gemakkelijk,maar met de nodige steun zal je het wel lukken.
Je gezondheid gaat boven alles :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Tijd om te gaan eten dus  :Wink: 

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je gister droog op school en droog thuis kwam  :Smile: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat je zonder pijn bent opgestaan en dat je kast nu opgeruimd is  :Smile: 
Ondanks dat het vermoeiend is geeft dat wel een voldaan gevoel!

Vandaag voel ik me ça va. 
Slecht geslapen, later opgestaan dan gepland en verder met mijn paps naar Zwarte markt in Zuidlaren gegaan waar we wel lp's hebben gekocht bij 1 man maar was verder echt niks te doen dus daarna naar braderie/rommelmarkt in Eelde gegaan daar 2 dvd's en wat lp's gekocht en nu thuis lp's aan het luisteren met Heavy op mijn schouder  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh voel me vandaag een beetje futloos, zooi huiswerk gemaakt, maar nog steeds niet alles af, zucht.. Net nog ff bij vriend geweest, voor de laatste keer moet dr nu echt aan geloven, sinds april wordt dit de eerste keer dat ik m 2 weken lang niet zie, bah moet er nog een beetje aan wennen hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

redelijk.

De vriendin is gisteren niet gedotterd. Ze lag klaar op de tafel in de ok, maar eerst moest er een meting gedaan worden. Waaruit bleek dat de aders niet vernauwd waren. Ze moest vrij.ocht. vroeg in het AMC zijn. Ik snap er niets van, haar cardioloog had verteld dat ze een kleine vernauwing had. Dus gisterenmiddag was ze weer snel terug in het Tergooizkh. En vandaag weer naar huis, maar ze blijft met klachten zitten. Nu misshien de medicatie die ze slikt. (bijt het elkaar niet?) of heeft ze iets anders onder de leden!!!!

En verders ben ik bezig geweest met de familiedag die morgen gaat plaatsvinden. Hopelijk is het dan ook droog, net als vandaag.

----------


## Ronald68

hongerig en vermoeid

----------


## gossie

@ Ronald

sterkte jongen en houdvol. Je redt het wel de eerste dagen van je dieet. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Succes met huiswerk!
Ehm je zag hem toch ook niet toen jij op vakantie was of ben je dat vergeten  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
He vervelend dat er niet duidelijk is wat er met je vriendin aan de hand is  :Frown:  Hopelijk wordt dat gauw goed onderzocht en krijgt ze een goede diagnose en oplossing!
Ik hoop dat het morgen droog is en dat de familiedag gezellig wordt!

@ Ronald,
Neem sla of een appel om de honger te stillen, gezond en kom je niet zo van aan...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel heel moe is mijn eigen schuld,had gisteren niet zoveel moeten doen.
Vandaag even naar braderie geweest en naar ikea,daar iets gegeten moest ik 's avonds niet meer koken.

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Gossie, ik hoop voor je vriendin dat de klachten snel afnemen en anders dat ze er snel wat aan doen :Wink:  Succes met het familiedagje!

@Ronald, ja neem wat fruit of groente idd,, is lekker gezond :Wink:  Succes!

@ Syl vervelend he dat stomme hw. bah..Succes nog ! (al zul je het nu wel afhebben haha) 

@ Luuss hoe gaat het met jou eigenlijk?? 

@Do leuk zeg dat je in de Ikea ben geweest en naar de braderie, vind ik ook altijd leuk hihi. Fijn he dat je niet hoeft te koken. Vind mijn moeder ook wel eens ff fijn hhaa.


Ik voel me vandaaag goed,maaar erg moe zeg.. donderdagavond half 1 naar bed vrijdagochtend half 8 wakker, vanaf half 8 tot half 2 vannacht wakker geweest, en van half 2 vannacht tot vanmorgen 9 uur geslapen.. maar ben nog steeds moe.. Al met al vond ik de bruiloft echt eeen hele leuke dag, de bruid en de bruidegom straalden van geluk.. is ook van de foto's die ik heb gemaakt te zien haha! Gisteren op het feest lekker gestijldanst met een vriend van mijn broer.(hihi hij is leuk die vriend  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment: ) 
Vandaag lekker naar de jaarlijkse braderie geweest samen met een vriendin was ook erg leuk! 

Maar het is allemaal erg vermoeiend voor me alles is te veel op school ben ik na 2 uurtjes (140 minuten) al moe  :Frown:  
Mn pols word ook maar niet beter ,gelukkig is het bijna dinsdag nog maar 3 daagjes,,kijken wat hij zegt/gaat doen :Smile: . 

Maaar ik hou vol hoor  :Wink: 

Liefsss

----------


## Ronald68

Ik zit aan het Cambridge dieet, ik mag alleen wat shakes totaal 500 kal/dag. Dus de honger wegdrinken met water en koffie

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja dat klopt wel hoor, maar toen was het toch anders ( hehe het voelde niet alsof ie toen aan de andere kant van de wereld zat  :Stick Out Tongue: ), hij was gewoon in Nl, en sprak m wel gewoon op msn afentoe  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nu zittie in een ander land wat zo'n 3enhalf uur vliegen hier vandaan is, en geen internetcontact, en smsen is best duur volgens mij. En als ik eraan terugdenk hoe ik van mn vakantie terugkwam hoop ik niet dat het met zijn vakantie ook gaat gebeuren, haha moet nog maar hopen dat ie zich daar een beetje inhoud!

@ Ilonaa,

Jaa joh dat huiswerk is snikkie vervelend, heb nog niet alles af maar goed heb morgen anderhalf uur tussenuur, dus dan ga ik gewoon lekker mn bio huiswerk maken  :Smile:  Fijn dat je het wel leuk gehad hebt op de bruiloft!

@ Ronald,

Succes ermee! Zijn die shakes een beetje te doen? Mn zus heeft ook ooit een soort shakedieet gedaan, die kwam alleen maar aan van die dingen.

----------


## gossie

gezellig :Wink:  Net familie dag er op zitten. Gelukkig hebben we het droog kunnen houden. De BBQ was lekker en goed. (niet vet). 

Het was vooral leuk om de neefjes en nichtjes te zien.

Het is goed om elkaar zo te zien. Want andere neven en nichten zie ik alleen nog maar met begrafenissen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Leuk dat je naar de braderie bent geweest en bij de Ikea hebt gegeten  :Smile: 
Hopelijk heb je rust gevonden en goed geslapen de afgelopen 2 nachten zodat je niet meer zo moe bent!

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat je het leuk hebt gehad op de bruiloft  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kom je morgen meer te weten omtrent je pols en lukt het je rust te nemen en bij te slapen!

@ Ronald,
Heel veel succes met je dieet! Ik hoop dat je het vol kan houden!

@ Syl,
Ja beide in NL is wel anders dan hoe het nu is, ik hoop voor je dat het anders gaat als hij terugkomt dan toen jij terugkwam!
Succes met huiswerk!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat familiedag leuk was en dat het droog bleef  :Smile:  

Vandaag voel ik mij moe.
Zaterdag dus weggeweest halve dag met mijn paps. Daarna thuis wat opgeruimd en gezelschap gehad van Heavy. "Mijn broertje" kwam hier 's avonds, maar ik was zo moe dat ik vroeg op bed ben gegaan dus heeft hij mijn paps gezelschap gehouden tot ook die naar bed ging en we hebben dus geen idee hoe laat hij wegging.
Gister best laat wakker geworden, was 's nachts nog een paar keer wakker geworden. Gedoucht, was opgeruimd, nieuwe aangezet en opgehangen en toen op verjaardag gegaan. Mijn neef en nicht hebben huis in Bretagne gekocht, nicht was net een weekendje in Barcelona op vakantie geweest. Met mijn oudste neefje op de WII Mario gespeeld, met mijn middelste neefje gekletst en mijn jongste neefje (die jarig was) had een vergrootglas gekregen dus ik moest echt mee beestjes zoeken, dus met hem beestjes gezocht, helaas kwamen we niet verder dan spinnen, slakken, een baby slak en wat bijtjes, maar ach... Nog even gekletst en toen er meer mensen met kids kwamen en het een beetje miezerde zijn we maar terug naar huis gegaan. Thuis hebben paps en ik opgeruimd en schoongemaakt, wat gegeten en serie gekeken. Pap ging op bed, broertje kwam zo rond half 12 thuis, ik keek een film uit en ging toen op bed.
Vannacht redelijk geslapen. Vandaag zou contactpersoon van school bellen voor mijn broertje om te overleggen hoe het verder zal gaan op school. Was ik op de wc heeft diegene toen waarschijnlijk gebeld, ik ga niet terug bellen want heb 4 week lang niemand aan de telefoon gekregen toen ik daar heen belde dus bellen ze nog maar een keer hoor!
Verder voel ik me wel steeds minder grieperig. Af en toe nog hoesten en soms niezen, dus hopelijk deze week weer sporten  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Gossie,

Ah fijn dat het gezellig was! Hier heeft het wel steeds geregent gister. en weer regent het, dus kan straks weer heerlijk door de regen!

@ Luuss,

Haha ja idd, ach tot nu toe gaat t wel goed hoor, hoop alleen niet dattie me iedere nacht wakker gaat houden met zn dronken acties.. Er zit ook wel een voordeel aan, ik kan nu lekker 2 weken doen waar ik normaal nooit tijd voor heb! 

Trouwens wel leuk he zo'n middagje met kleine kids spelen! Hopelijk belt die school terug, ach vast wel toch?

----------


## Agnes574

Vervelend ... moet écht een aantal dingen doen (was/droog , vegen/swifferen, planten etc) omdat ik morgen plat moet en donderdag naar 't trimsalon ... zie wel; moet ook rusten vandaag, dus wat niet lukt blijft liggen tot na het weekeind  :Stick Out Tongue: , maak me er niet druk in!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed,maar toch wat moe.Is ook zo dat ik binnen een klein week ongesteld moet worden pfff... :Frown: 

Alé gisteren ben ik terug gestart met naar de cursus te gaan van Weight Watchers,want op mijn eigen lukt dat toch niet.
2 jaar geleden heb ik dat ook eens een half jaar gedaan,en moet zeggen dat er dan toch 7 kilo is afgegaan,en ook afgebleven.
Nu zou er nog een goei 7 kilo afmoeten,en dan ben ik op mijn gewicht.
Ja in begin is het echt aanpassen,maar eens je de kilo's ziet afvliegen ben ik weer een blij mens :Big Grin: 
Ben te klein "1.57 "om al die kilo's te blijven meedragen,en voor mijne rug is dat ook overbelastend!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hoop ik ook niet voor je dat hij je dronken opbelt in de nacht  :Wink:  En ja nu heb je tijd om de dingen te doen waar je normaal minder aan toe komt  :Smile: 
Ja spelen was leuk hoor en REA belde dat we volgende week maandag daar heen moeten. Ik ga maar mee want vorige keer was mijn broertje in zijn eentje en daarna heeft degene met wie hij het gesprek had (niet zijn contactpersoon) geconcludeerd dat hij niet naar school wou  :Confused:  en daarom hoorden we niks meer  :Mad: 

@ Agnes,
Moet je je ook niet druk om maken hoor! Zorg eerst maar voor jezelf (lichaam en geest) en neem je rust!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk lukt het je die laatste 7 kilo's er ook af te krijgen, heel veel succes en sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij nog niet helemaal wakker en niet geweldig, maar vanmiddag ga ik naar een vriend, kletsen, gamen en eten ofzo...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Succes! Op zulk soort momenten lijkt het me wel vervelend om kleiner te zijn idd. Ach de laatste loodjes gaan je wel lukken!

@ Luuss,

Haha nee is tot nu toe nog niet gebeurd, begon me zelf zorgen te maken aangezien ik vanaf zondagavond niets meer gehoord had. Gelukkig zag ik net mail van m, bleek dat er daar ergens een ruimte is waar ie afentoe kan internetten, dat is wel fijn want het kost mij dan ook niet zoveel beltegoed. Gelukkig gaat alles goed daar, tis lekker weer, en meneer komt vast poepiebruin terug. Ach troost dat het weer hier nu ook goed is! Verder voel ik me ook erg moe aangezien ik bijna iedere nacht loop te spoken.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Do,
Succes met afvallen, ik ben al bijna 7k kwijt in 1 week! (maar dat is hoofdzakelijk vocht!). Helaas moet er nog veel meer af, 32,8kg is de bedoeling en als het een beetje mee zit dit jaar nog.
@ Syl,
Die shakes vallen wel mee hoor en ik heb ook nog pap

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi hoi  :Smile: 

Nou ik ben dus naar de orthopeed geweest, hij vind dus ook dat de pols al iets een andere vorm was, en de ellepijp is idd te kort. Foto van linkerpols is ook gemaakt, om te vergelijken zei ie.. Ik heb een brace gevraagd aan hem omdat dat moest van de fysio.. Dus die heb ik nu ook. Verder moet ik door de MRI scan heen, ben best wel claustrofobisch in kleine donkere ruimtes,dus mocht eerst proefliggen.. het is best wel eng, maar ze legde me uit dat ik alleen met mn hoofd erin word geschoven, maar mn hoofd komt er dan zeg maar aan de andere kant eruit pff het werd wel beetje benauwd in die buis hoor.. maar gelukkig hoeft mn hoofd er niet in anders had het m niet geworden.. Die mri scan is dus op 7 oktober om 9.00 en de uitslag-afspraak is pas om 27 oktober om 10.15 omdat ie de week daarvoor op vakantie is..

Ow shit ik bedenk me net dat ik van 4 oktober tot en met 15 oktober stage heb... he verdorie nou dan ga ik morgen wel weer bellen of ik eerder kan.. of later natuurlijk :Stick Out Tongue:  

Nou dit was ff mn lange verhaal :Embarrassment:  Sorry... 

Voor degene die het nodig hebben wens ik hij/zij/hun veel sterkte, beterschap en-of succes!

Liefss

----------


## Ronald68

Heb al 2 dagen hoofdpijn...
Zal wel door het afvallen komen

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets minder goed,en heb ook wat rugpijn.Een paar dagen voor mijn menstraties heb ik verschrikkelijk hormonale klachten :Frown: 

WW gaat me tot hiertoe nog wel af,alleen 's avonds vind ik het moeilijk om met momenten het snoepen te laten.Dat is zo'n leegte dat ge voelt,ach 2 weken op mijn tanden bijten,en dan is mijn lichaam dat gewend.

@Ronald,

Dat is normaal hoor die hoofdpijn,dat is doordat u lichaam aan ontgiften is.De eerste 2 weken kan je last hebben van zo'n dingen hoofdpijn/prikkelbaarheid/moeheid noem maar op.....
Volhouden en sterkte man :Wink:

----------


## gossie

...... moe. Daar heb ik al een paar dagen last van. Ik ga moe naar bed, maar sta ook moe weer op. En veel dromen de laatste tijd. Maar goed we moeten doorgaan.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je vriend het leuk heeft  :Smile: 
Balen zeg dat jij ook loopt te spoken 's nachts  :Frown: 

@ Ronald,
Fijn zeg dat er 7 kilo in 1 week af is  :Smile:  Stemt toch hoopvol  :Wink: 

@Ilonaa,
Ik hoop dat de MRI verplaats kan worden en dat het dan allemaal niet weer heel lang duurt voor je iets meer weet.
Succes en sterkte!

@ Ronald,
He vervelend zeg steeds hoofdpijn hebben  :Frown:  Hopelijk gaat het snel weg!

@ Do,
Sterkte lieverd met de hormonale klachten en succes met doorbijten om te wennen aan WW!

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat je je snel minder moe voelt!

Vandaag voel ik me geestelijk wel goed maar lichamelijk niet zo.
Woensdag was het gezellig samen koken en kletsen bij een vriend en zijn ouders, werd echt laat 's ochtends  :Embarrassment:  Ging naar huis, thuis afwasmachine uitgeruimd en ingeruimd, Heavy nieuw water en voer gegeven, was opgeruimd en wasmachine ingeladen, maar moest alweer weg omdat ik met Ruben in het Noorderplantsoen (park) had afgesproken. Gepraat over een heleboel dingen, koffie gedronken, meegedaan aan wereldrecord fietsbellen voor SKSG (kinderopvang) wat we verbroken hadden, samen gegeten en ik was zooo moe dat ik in slaap was gevallen. Gister naar huis gegaan, was gedaan etc. Vandaag wou ik bodypumping maar mijn rug deed zo'n pijn dat ik mijn bed niet uit kon dus maar blijven liggen tot ik er wel uit kon. Heb vanaf woensdag zoveel gedaan dat ik daar vandaag hinder van heb... Heavy is eruit en vandaag ga ik weinig meer doen...

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss

Van harte gefeliciteerd met het wereldrecord fietsbellen. Wat leuk joh, zal wel een lekker gehoor geweest zijn.! :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me opperbest.

Thanx for all support!.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Haha ja 1 minuut lang moesten we fietsbellen met zijn allen en daarvoor en daarna werd er ook wat afgetringeld, maar het was gezellig en lawaaiig  :Wink: 
Oude record stond op 992, we hebben er woensdag 1632 van gemaakt en geloof dat de kinderdagverblijven het geld wel kunnen gebruiken...  :Smile: 

@ Ronald, 
Fijn dat je je opperbest voelt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja het is idd wel prettig om te weten dat ie het leuk heeft daar, loop nu zelf niet meer zo te spoken 's nachts, heb gelukkig geen last meer van keelpijn, en dat was de reden waarom ik elke keer wakker werdt.
Ai jij moet echt iets rustiger aan gaan doen he! Rust lekker uit het weekend en aankomende dagen! Haha moest wel lachen om dat wereldrecord fietsbellen!

@ Ronald,

Mooi dat het goed gaat!  :Smile: 

Hier gaat alles ook prima, ben aan het duimen op droog weer vandaag!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je geen last meer hebt van keelpijn  :Smile:  Heb je inmiddels ook geen last meer van blaasontsteking?
Ja was leuk hoor om mee te doen aan wereldrecord fietsbellen  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik me afgemat.
Zaterdag lekker rustig aan gedaan.
Zondag gedoucht, mijn haar geverft en om half 2 de bus naar de stad genomen, want had met Ruben afgesproken om in de Oosterpoort te kijken naar bandjes. Van 3 tot 10 allemaal bandjes gezien en mee gedaan aan een pop quiz. Daarna naar Rubens' huis gegaan en gaan slapen. Maandag echt veel last van mijn rug, naar huis gegaan en daar rustig aan gedaan. Vandaag Heavy eruit gelaten, afwasmachine ingeruimd, wat opgeruimd, gedoucht en toen met papa naar crematie van de vader van mijn tante geweest. (schoonzus van mn paps) Dus daar kom ik net van terug. Nog even was doen, afwasmachine uitruimen en Heavy's kooi schoonmaken en dan zit de dag er wel weer op...

----------


## dotito

Al heel de week seurieus ziek heb een keelontsteking opgelopen.Kan bijna niet eten slikken gaat moeilijk,maar kan wel sinds vandaag uit mijn zetel koorts is gezakt.

----------


## Ilonaa

Heeii, Beterschap Do en wel beter dat de koorts gezakt is ! 

Ik voel me vandaaag goed maar errg moee..over 3 weken, ga ik even navragen of ik in de zomervakantie ben geprikt op pfeiffer, zo ja dan moeten we andere oplossing zoeken , zo niet dan ga ik dat alsnog laten doen, vind het nl. niet zo leuk dat ik zo vaak moe ben.. 

Vanaf 4 oktober tot en met 15 oktober (behalve het weekend dan ) ben ik van 9 tot 6 uur stage lopen..´S avonds ben ik dus pas om half 7 thuis,en dan ben ik vast moe enzoo. Dus dan ben ik wel wat minder op MC dan weten jullie dat vast.!

Hoe gaat het met jullie eigenlijk?

Liefss

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do-Ilonaa- Beterschap ,verzorg je goed ,rust maar uit .... GRTJS  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik heb afentoe wel nog steeds last van mn blaas, vooral de afgelopen week. Maar het is nog niet zo erg dat ik echt het idee heb dat het een blaasontsteking is, hoop dat het iig snel weggaat want het blijft irritant!

@ Do,

Sterkte meis! Paar weken geleden had ik ook keelontsteking (en oorontsteking) en ik weet dat het echt rot is. Kon toen idd ook niets door mn keel krijgen!

@ Ilonaa,

Vervelend dat je steeds zo moe bent joh! Prikken of pfeiffer is dan wel een goed idee! Bevalt je stage een beetje?

Hier gaat alles prima, heb het nu wel weer gehad. Toets wiskunde vanmorgen, ging echt hartstikke goed (alleen heb ik een domme fout gemaakt waar ik van baal!) en vanmiddag even de stad ingeweest, alleen niet gevonden wat ik zocht. Na t eten lekker wezen fitnessen, dus nu ga ik lekker niets doen en misschien vanavond een filmpje kijken!

----------


## gossie

@ Iloona
Succes met je stage, maar het lijkt me wel zwaar als je zo moe blijft. In ieder geval beterschap.

@ Do,
Blij dat de koorts gezakt is. Veel beterschap toe gewenst.

@ Suske,
Je geeft aan dat je grijs voelt, bedoel je dan "vlak"? Ook voor jou heel veel licht toegewenst.

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Beterschap en sterkte lieverd! Hoop dat je snel wat minder pijn hebt bij slikken, honing werkte bij mij wel verzachtend...

@ Ilonaa,
Vervelend dat je nog steeds zo moe bent, zou idd navragen of je getest bent op Pfeiffer en zo niet dat laten doen. Ben je wel getest op ijzer en B12? 
Succes met stage lopen!

@ Suske,
Hoe was de autovakantie? Hopelijk voel je je uitgerust!

@ Syl,
Ondanks dat het niet zo erg voelt blijft het wel vervelend, hoop dat het snel weggaat!
Fijn dat toets van wiskunde goed ging  :Smile:  Nu eerst weer even gewoon huiswerk enzo voordat je andere toetsen krijgt neem ik aan?

@ Gossie,
Hoe is het met jou?

Vandaag voel ik mij geestelijk goed en lichamelijk slecht.
Dinsdag na de crematie was ik moe dus heb ik weinig meer gedaan dan boodschappen doen en eten koken.
Gister met mijn 2 beste vriendinnen wezen zwemmen/sauna. Ik had al steeds pijn in mijn rug maar bij het baantjes zwemmen voelde ik dat echt en ook mijn schouders, toch maar doorgezet en daarna heerlijk ontspannen in de sauna, wil nu wel weer de sauna in  :Embarrassment:  Daarna bij mijn ene vriendin gegeten met zijn 3en lekker kaasfondue, gezellig gekletst en iets na 10en was ik weer thuis. Thuisgekomen was het een bende, broertje had 2 vrienden over de vloer en niks was opgeruimd ofzo, dus dat mag ik vandaag leuk gaan doen. Ik stuur mijn broertje wel op boodschappen en een nieuwe oplader voor mijn paps mp4 speler, zouden we samen doen maar dan wordt het me allemaal teveel...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Lieve Luuss, de autokantie was een topper en prachtig weder en mooie streek (vogezen) wel nadien mijn klop gehad ,een 550 km: dan daar nog rond rijden en draaien en draaien .....vd. bezienswaardigheden, op een bepaald moment was ik zo ziek vd. draaien dat ik tegen mijn man zei : nu stap ik uit als er nog een draai komt  :Big Grin:  maar d'er kwamen er nog vele  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  denk niet dat ik dat nog eens aankan , zat met kussens onder mijn poep/rug/hals: maar ik kom er door , dat merk je wel aan de berichten hé  :Big Grin:  grtjs Suske

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Mwah dat valt mee, a.s. maandag heb ik een scheikunde toets, dus het komt eigenlijk best wel achter elkaar allemaal! Maar ben allang blij want eigenlijk had ik scheikunde ook gister moeten doen, maar gelukkig is deze dus verplaatst naar maandag.

Klinkt wel allemaal heel gezellig daar! Voel me vandaag ook niet zo best, door al die regen waar ik constant doorheen moet fietsen ben ik nu strondverkouden bah!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Suske,
Fijn dat de vakantie een topper was! Gelukkig had je ook mooi weer  :Smile:  Ja steeds rondje rijden om bezienswaardigheden te gaan zien hort bij een autovakantie, maar kan me goed voorstellen dat je het op een gegeven moment zat was van de auto  :Wink: 

@ Lieve Syl,
Wel fijn dat de scheikunde toets verplaatst is, had je geen 2 moeilijke toetsen op dezelfde dag en kun je nog even leren en evt nog vragen stellen  :Smile: 
Ja steeds door de regen heen moeten is ook niks. hoop dat je snel af bent van verkoudheid!

Voel me nog steeds belabberd door de pijn. Heb wel alle was gedaan, afwasmachine ingeruimd, oud papier naar de schuur gebracht en nieuwe doos in de kamer gezet, Heavy's kooi helemaal schoongeboend (wat een werk zeg) en kamer en keuken een beetje opgeruimd, tussendoor is Ruben nog even langs geweest en heb nu pauze. Zometeen eten koken, gelukkig is alles al in huis en dan misschien nog even doekje over tafels/stoelen/bank halen en stofzuigen...

----------


## Ronald68

Als een veertje. Ben 7.5kg kwijt in 2 weken.

----------


## dotito

Proficiat Ronald doe zo voort man :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me nog wat moe,maar mijn keel is al veel beter.

----------


## gossie

Ik stond moe op vanochtend, ik heb het koud gehad vannacht. Uiteindelijk toch die extra deken erop. 
Vanochtend wat bezig heden gedaan in huis. oa. de douche.
Vanmiddag naar het werk, maar heb niet echt lekker gewerkt. ik was gewoon moe. :Embarrassment:  Maar ook meerdere collega's van me, die moe en/of lui waren. Misschien komt het ook dat de blaadjes van de bomen vallen.!? Opzich heb ik daarzelf niet zoveel last van. Ik vind dit een prachtige tijd. HERFST :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

voel me prima naar omstandigheden,
heb weer leuke mensen in mn trein gekregen!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me??? SHIT echt kweet niet waarom maar voel me zo depressief als de pest :Frown:  bah bah bah helemaal nergens zin in

----------


## sietske763

ja...ik weet wat je voelt, heb ook wel van die dagen ook zonder reden.....
ga maar lekker op tijd je bed in, als je slaapt voel je niets en morgen ziet alles er ws weer veel beter uit!

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, hele dag lopen slenteren over de zwarte markt en mn verkoudheid begint gelukkig weer af te nemen.

----------


## sietske763

o, leuk syl,
maar klopt je wordt er wel moe van......was je alweer verkouden dan??
of was het nog steeds niet over(sorry, heb denk ik wat over t hoofd gezien)
vandaag voel ik me naar omstandigheden weer goed, begin alleen te balen van die vermoeidheid die nog wel zeker een maand duurt.
het wordt een puinhoop hier.....gi geprobeerd wat te poetsen maar dat lukt nog niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Super dat je al 7,5 kg kwijt bent  :Smile:  Hopelijk hou je het vol tot je op een voor jou goed gewicht zit!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je keel al veel beter voelt  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,
Ja het is echt herfst... kleurtjes aan de bomen en tijd voor dikkere kleding en regenpakken...

@ Bar,
Fijn dat je leuke mensen in je trein hebt gekregen  :Smile: 
Voel je je lichamelijk al wat beter?

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Soms heb je van die dagen en misschien komt het ook wel door gebrek aan zon...

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je verkoudheid begint af te nemen  :Smile:  Nog iets leuks gekocht of gezien op zwarte markt?

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk.
Vrijdag lekker rustig aan gedaan, was vermoeid en had pijn na al het huishouden van donderdag. Zaterdag rustig met mijn pap hier beetje opgeruimd en 's avonds met een goede vriend uit geweest. We zouden naar een latin night maar die was afgelast ofzo, dus maar ergens anders heen gegaan. Lekker gedanst en allemaal lieve mensjes gezien, werd laat (of vroeg in de ochtend  :Embarrassment: ). Zondag bij mijn neefje op verjaardag geweest, hijzelf was buiten aan het spelen maar belde 's avonds op dat hij het heel leuk vond dat we hem een kaartje met geld hadden gegeven. Hij wou wii spelletjes en nu kan hij die zelf kopen van zijn verjaardagsgeld dus dat vond hij helemaal goed  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me nog steeds kut :Frown:  :Frown:  gatverdarre wil me gewoon es een keer weer vrolijk en blij voelen!!!! gatsie

----------


## Agnes574

Probeer 's buiten te gaan.. lekkere wandeling te maken... hopelijk doet dat deugd??
Herken het wel..vervelend hé!!

Sterkte meid en houd moed!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed en genezen,maar wel verschrikkelijk moe.Van weekend heel weekend weg geweest zaterdag naar dorp en gisteren naar de stad was heel leuk en gezellig.

----------


## sietske763

voel me lichamelijk en geestelijk moe

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Ik hoop dat je iets leuks, afleidends of ontspannends kan doen zodat je je weer vrolijker voelt! Zoals Agnes zegt kan je een wandeling maken...

@ Agnes,
Hoe is het met jou?

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je weer goed voelt  :Smile: 
Leuk dat het weekend zo gezellig was, kan me voorstellen dat je even moet bijkomen  :Wink: 

@ Siri,
Gaat het inmiddels wat beter allemaal?

@ Sietske,
Rust lekker uit! Hopelijk voel je je snel minder moe!

Vandaag voel ik mij wel goed.
Heb eindelijk eens goed geslapen  :Smile:  Alleen nog wel last van mijn rug  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss,
Blij te horen dat je je goed voelt lieve Luuss!!

@Sietske, 
Ik hoop dat je je snel wat beter voelt!!!

@Sirri,
Sterkte meid .. jij hebt het niet gemakkelijk ...

@Do, hele week lekker uitrusten van een leuk weekeind!!!

Ik voel me weer een stuk beter.. nog niet helemaal super, maar ik heb en hou goede hoop  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me fysiek zeer goed,maar mentaal enorm moe.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Te vroeg gejuicht  :Confused:  Heb nu echt veel last van mijn onderrug, heup, bil en been (voornamelijk rechts) en wordt niet vrolijk van sommige achterbakse mensen die mijn trein niet meer in hoeven  :Mad: !
Fijn dat jij je weer wat beter begint te voelen  :Smile:  Hopelijk kan je dat zo vast houden!

@ Do,
Hopelijk trekt de mentale moeheid ook snel weer bij!

----------


## sietske763

goed zo luuss, kieper ze maar uit je trein.....de leuke/fijne blijven zo over!!
tis ff niet leuk.....maar het went snel!!!
beterschap verder meiss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Thanks  :Smile: 

Vandaag nog steeds last van mijn rug en nu ook van mijn hooikoorts...

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me vooral heel moe, afgelopen nacht na een aantal weken weer bij vriend geslapen en heb echt geen oog dichtgedaan, pff alsof er de hele nacht een bouwvakker aan t werk is  :Wink:  Ach zal wel weer wennen zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

Haha .. die Syll toch!  :Smile: 
Al 's oordopjes geprobeerd?  :Wink: 

Ik voel me redelijk goed ... wel zéér stijf en verkrampt opgestaan, maar met de uren verbetert dat gelukkig!

Fijne dag iedereen!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

oropax oordopjes zijn de beste, je hoort bijna niets meer, iig geen gesnurk

----------


## christel1

Misselijk van het aantal pillen dat ik nog meer moet slikken voor mijn bronchitis, 't zijn 3 kanjers van 1000 mg en dan nog bruistabletten om de slijmen op te hoesten. Daarbij nog al mijn andere meds en ik zit aan een stuk of 13 tabletten per dag, dat is echt een beetje veel. Morgen terug naar het ziekenhuis voor een scanner voor mijn hart, maakt me ook wat zenuwachtig
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Haha. Zal vanzelf wel weer wennen idd  :Wink: 
Zoals Agnes zegt misschien oordopjes, geef hem anders een por daar reageren sommige mensen ook op of doe zoals ik bij mijn paps en bij een vriend van mij een kusje geven dan zijn ze ook stil  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je in verloop van de dag beter voelde  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Hoor je de wekker nog wel dan met die dingen in?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Christel1,
He vervelend dat je zoveel pillen moet slikken  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat je snel beter wordt!
Wat kwam er uit de hart scan vandaag?

Vandaag voel ik me rustiger ondanks de pijn.
Gister rare dag gehad. Eerst spullen opgehaald bij Ruben die de spullen in de portiek had gezet om niet met mij te hoeven praten, vervolgens naar een vriendin van hem gegaan die niet thuis bleek (of deed alsof) dus naar een vriend gegaan die 2 straten verderop woont daar. Lekker gekletst, die vriend mag nu 1x in de 2 week een uurtje zijn dochter zien met zijn moeder en ex erbij en als het goed gaat is mag hij binnenkort zijn dochtertje 5 uur per week zien ook zonder zijn ex erbij.  :Smile:  Anyway bijgekletst en lekker gegeten. Toen boeken teruggegeven aan die 'vriendin' en nog moeilijk gesprek gevoerd. Daarna nog even met vrienden wat gedronken in de stad en thuisgekomen nog met mijn broertjes gekletst en post gelezen/gebruikt  :Smile: 
Voel me lichamelijk ietsje beter en ben in elk geval rustiger in mijn hoofd...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 

Ik weet de uitslag van de scan's maar maandag als ik bij de cardio moet. Hebben me weer een kanjer van een blauwe plek gegeven met het inspuiten van contrastvloeistof, zat gewoon terug door de ader en dan maar prutsen, maar als je bloedverdunners neemt dan ziet dat gewoon keiblauw, precies of ik word hier alle dagen mishandeld.....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Ik krijg ook altijd gigantische blauwe plekken als ik wordt aangeprikt voor een infuus,bloedafname of inspuitingen met contrastvloeistof... er zitten idd 'prutsers' tussen, die maar blijven wrikken en wroeten op dezelfde plaats!
Er zijn maar weinig mensen die écht goed kunnen aanprikken!

@Christel, ik duim voor een goede uitslag!

----------


## christel1

Vorige jaar in de zomer had ik mijn voet gebroken en ja ik moest zo van die spuitjes tegen bloedklontervorming in de buik. Heb het lekker zelf gedaan, gewoon inploffen en spuiten en geen blauwe plekken..... Als de verpleegster te lang op dezelfde plaats blijft prutsen dan zeg ik zelf, kom stop er nu maar mee en hersteek want echt plezant is dit nu ook niet 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Ronald68

Christel en Agnes,

Ben een keer ontzetten blauw geworden na een bloed donatie. Sinds dien krijg ik altijd een drukverband. Dat helpt perfect. Tegenwoordig is dat trouwens standaard.

Ik voel met toppie, ben onder de 100!

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Een drukverband heb ik enkel gekregen na een hartcatherisatie via de lies maar verder nog nooit gehad. 
Ben jij dan op dieet ? Wat volg je want bij mijn ventje moeten er ook wat kilo's af 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## joshuatree

Erg geschrokken en heel verdrietig.....

R.I.P. Antonie kamerling

----------


## Suske'52

christel1, mijn echtgenoot heeft 10 jaar terug een open-hart operatie ondergaan hij heeft ook kilo's moeten verliezen was zeer zwaar, woog op een bepaald moment toch zo'n 135 kilo weegt nu een 90-96 kilo, hij heeft het soep dieet gedaan -hartpatient - suikerpatient ( recept gekregen dokter -staat hier onder rubriek recepten - onder naam Lara'52) na 10 jaar nog altijd soep etend en gezondheid ok dokter is tevree  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@joshuatree, 
veel medeleven 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Chrisel1,

Welnee joh! Deze topics zijn er om jezelf even lekker te uiten! Dit topic heet overigens: Vandaag voel ik ME. En niet vandaag voel ik me rot om...  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij niet zo geweldig, vanmiddag plotseling hoofdpijn/zwarte vlekken voor mn ogen, kotsmisselijk. 2X over mn nek gegaan ( sinds 8 jaar, ik kots nooit!) Mn vriend werdt helemaal bang van me aangezien ik bij hem was. Dus rest van de dag lekker rustig aan gedaan, en moet zeggen dat ik me nu alweer een stuk beter voel.

----------


## gossie

@ Allen,

Verdriet en Blijheid liggen naast elkaar.

Verdriet van Anthony Kamerling, die een einde aan zijn leven heeft gemaakt. Ik heb daar alle respect voor, voor zijn keuze. Ik weet voor mijzelf wat het betekent om diep in depressie te zitten. Ik vind het wel heel verdrietig voor Isa Hoes en hun kinderen.

Blijheid,
Ik zelf ben weer een stukje verder in mijn eigen acceptatie-proces. Bewust zijn van de dipjes, op tijd aan de bel trekken.! Zo mogelijk proberen dat ik er met een goede manier weet om te gaan, en te hopen dat ik niet meer wordt opgenomen.!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Siri1966, dit is met heel goeie bedoeling geschreven met heel veel liefde en vriendschap .

----------


## Agnes574

Anthony Kamerling??
Helaas nog nooit van gehoord...

Eén van onze beste (kerngezonde) vrienden is gisteravond onverwacht gestorven... iets met het hart (infarct,stilstand) of iets met de aders(klontering of anurysma).. we weten het fijne er nog niet van, maar het is érg verdrietig,pijnlijk en een zéér grote klap!
Man man, wat heb ik te doen met zijn vrouwke en familie ... pff, hoe kun je zoiets bevatten...
Zo zie je maar dat het leven onvoorspelbaar is en dat je moet genieten van iedere dag en alle mooie momenten!
Tijd zal het leren...

Ps; Iedereen schrijft hier met de beste bedoelingen en met liefde en vriendschap... wie dat niet weet te waarderen hoort hier denk ik niet thuis helaas...

----------


## christel1

@agnes, 
amai dat moet ook erg aankomen als er een vriend zomaar ineens doodvalt zeker zo onverwacht en zoals je schrijft dat hij kerngezond was, ja een hartaanval of een aneurisma kan je nooit voorzien en het kan op een seconde gedaan zijn, echt erg voor zijn vrouw en familie, geen afscheid kunnen nemen moet heel erg zijn. Ik zou niet echt graag in zijn vrouw haar schoenen staan. Deel haar mijn medeleven maar mee. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks lieverd, zal ik doen!

Het is vooral voor iedereen een grote schok nu ... het realiseren zal nog moeten komen, zeker voor zijn vrouw,kids en familie!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Net als jou en Agnes krijg ik ook blauwe plekken van prikken/inspuitingen. Hopelijk trekt de blauwe plek snel weg! Succes met de cardio maandag en hopelijk is het goede uitslag!
Je hebt niks verkeerds gezegd hoor in mijn beleving! 

@ Agnes,
Mee eens met!

@ Ronald,
Super zeg dat je onder de 100 bent!

@ Joshua,
Sterkte!

@ Suske,
Fijn dat je man herstelt is  :Smile:  Fijn ook dat je die recepten hier hebt geplaatst!

@ Siri,
Iedereen heeft het recht zijn of haar mening, gevoelens, geloof etc te uiten en iedereen uit zich ook op een andere manier en we hebben elkaar daarin te respecteren.
Soms schieten woorden te kort of kan je niet op de goede woorden komen om een ander een hart onder de riem te steken of bepaalde emoties te tonen...
Aan de ene kant begrijp en respecteer ik dat Anthonie Kamerling zijn eigen leven heeft beëindigd en aan de andere kant weet ik ook van erg nabij dat nabestaanden met schuldgevoelens en vragen blijven rondlopen en zoals Suske zegt ook nog eens allerlei roddels over hun verloren geliefde krijgen te horen wat soms nog erger is dan het verlies en accepteren van het verlies van de overledene. 
Desondanks heeft iedereen vrije keuze en leef ik mee met zowel degene die een eind maakt aan zijn of haar leven, als de achterblijvers en een ieder die ook meeleeft!
Gelukkig heb jij je lichtpuntje! En natuurlijk mag je je frustraties en gevoelens hier uiten! 
Ik hoop dat je jou verdriet kan uiten en kan verwerken en dat je samen met je lieve vriendin alle obstakels die jullie tegenkomen samen aan kunnen!

@ Syl,
He vervelend dat je je zo ineens zo belabberd voelde  :Frown:  Kan me voorstellen dat je vriend schrok! Gelukkig voel je je inmiddels weer beter  :Smile: 

@ Gossie,
Mooi gezegd over het verdrietige gedeelte! 
Fijn om te horen dat je een stukje verder bent in je eigen acceptatie-proces  :Smile:  

@ Suske,
Ik vind dat je altijd zo goed reageert op de dingen die je van anderen oppikt!
En het is zeker fijn dat er steeds meer dingen die vroeger onbespreekbaar waren steeds meer bespreekbaar worden! 

@ Agnes,
Wat verdrietig dat een goede vriend in een klap weg gevallen is  :Frown: 
Ik leef mee met zijn vrouw, kids, familie en vrienden, hopelijk komen ze deze onverwachte klap (samen) te boven! Gecondoleerd en sterkte!

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed, lekker geslapen  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve, lieve mensen....

Wij proberen van MediCity zowel een medische bron van informatie te zijn/worden; alsook een bron van enige ontspanning: Ik geloof niet dat ook maar iemand hier wordt
verplicht de 'Ontspanningshoek' of 'Overige Rubrieken' te lezen als men dat niet wilt!!!
Het MC-team heeft gemerkt met de jaren dat de meeste mensen deze site juist héél positief beoordelen >> je kunt er zowel je 'wel-en-wee'/'ei'/vragen én een moment van ontspanning kwijt ; *Dat is ook precies wat het MC-team wil en voor ogen heeft!*
We hebben hier ook een tijd een 'Spelletjeshoek' gehad met ontspannende spellen , en dit werd toen ook met héél véél enthousiasme onthaald!!
Enkel wegens het steeds groter worden van de site (wat betekent dat de gemiddelde mens zéér tevreden is met de site zoals die nu is!!) moest de spellenhoek wijken voor een andere rubriek ...!!

Ik ben al moderator op deze site sinds begin 2007 en toen was het ledenaantal -5000... nu telt MC ver 30.000 leden,dus dat is volgens mij een vrij duidelijk teken dat de site positief beoordeeld wordt en dat we goed bezig zijn!!! Juist daarvoor doe ik zoveel moeite voor deze site en steek ik er zoveel tijd in!!

*Ik voel me vandaag ... een beetje triest, (mede) omdat er (onterechte) kritiek word ge-uit over een prachtige site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn vriend wil hier aan toevoegen;

Een forum is iets waar alles op geplaatst mag/kan/moet worden .. 
Men leest als lid enkel hetgene wat hem/haar interesseert toch??

Op zijn 'vis-sites' staan ook allerhande zaken die niets met vissen te maken hebben (verkoop/verjaardagen/merken/'shoutboxen'/etc...), die lees je toch gewoon niet als dat je niet interesseert??!!!!!!!!!!!

*Jaja, deze meid voelt zich écht persoonlijk aangevallen !!*

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je je prima voelt!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je vandaag wat beter voelt!
Zeker weten heeft iedereen wel eens een 'dipje'

Vandaag voel ik mij moe maar wel goed  :Smile: 
Gister eindelijk eens lekker wezen bodypumping samen met de buurvrouw, konden zelf programma kiezen. Thuis wat dingetjes gedaan. Gisteravond zou ik met en vriend naar een proefles stijldansen, komen we bij dat pand was er niemand, dus zijn we maar gaan poolen en wezen kletsen. Jammer was dat, maar in januari of februari gaan we wel bij een andere dansschool of andere dansscholen hier in de buurt verder kijken. Vannacht lekker geslapen in tegenstelling tot de nacht ervoor, was me vandaag bijna verslapen. Met pap naar stadjersmarkt geweest, lekkere kaas gekocht en wat lps. Drama om thuis te komen want is hier 4mjil van Groningen en die begint in ons dorp en het was druk jeetje mina! Ipv een half uur duurde het meer als een uur om thuis te komen  :Confused:  Nu lekker aan het luisteren naar de nieuwe lp's, Heavy is uit zijn kooi en mijn beide broertjes zijn er.

----------


## christel1

Daarnet smsje gekregen van mijn zoon om te vragen wanneer de dokter morgen raadpleging had, dus dat wordt enkele dagen voor mijn zieke zoon zorgen, ik zal hem straks als ventje me naar huis brengt al es goed in de watten leggen se, ook al is hij 23, 't blijft toch nog mijn kleine zoon, net terug van een wandeling met de woefs, heeft deugd gedaan, was zalig buiten
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja lekker weer is het buiten vandaag! Fijn dat de wandeling met de woefkes je deugd heeft gedaan! 
Hopelijk wordt je zoon snel weer beter en in de tussentijd succes met voor hem zorgen!

----------


## christel1

Moe, heb raar liggen dromen deze nacht, ga nog effe in de zetel kruipen

----------


## sietske763

slecht geslapen duzzzzzzzzzzz niet optimaal

----------


## sietske763

ps luuss, veel plezier met je balletgezelschap vandaag, wel ff vertellen hoe het was hoor!!! en of je spierpijn had natuurlijk....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Vervelend dat je raar hebt liggen dromen vannacht  :Frown:  Kruip jij maar lekkeri n je zetel!

@ Sietske,
Vervelend dat je slecht hebt geslapen en je je daardoor niet optimaal voelt  :Frown:  
Geloof dat het plezier wel goedkomt en zal zeker vertellen hoe het was  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me ook ietwat moe nog, ondanks dat ik best lang heb geslapen. Dus maar even rustig het huishouden bij langs en zo lekker buiten even kopje koffie doen paar zonnestralen meepikken en wat frisse lucht.

----------


## joshuatree

erg leeg....weinig emotie...

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sietske,

Begrijp een beetje wat je bedoeld. Ik moest vanochtend een uur eerder mijn nest uit en dat viel ook niet mee hoor.

Ik heb hoofdpijn. Ik ben bang dat ik momenteel teveel van mijn lichaam vraag.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me gelukkig,maar al een paar dagen zeer moe mentaal.Vraag me niet hoe het komt,ach morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag hopelijk gaat het dan beter.

Voor de gene die zich zeer zeer slecht voelen sterkte maatjes!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Heel veel sterkte!
Ik hoop dat het lege gevoel snel opgevuld mag worden!

@ Ronald,
Ja valt niet mee een uur eerder op te staan!
Wel goed voor jezelf zorgen hoor!

@ Do,
Fijn dat jij je gelukkig voelt!
Misschien dat je onbewust toch nog ergens mee zit of dat je teveel bezig bent met je leuke cursussen  :Wink: 
Inderdaad morgen is er weer een dag en hopelijk voel je je dan minder moe mentaal!

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh ik voel me nu ook behoorlijk moe, 8 uur mn bed uit, halfuur fietsen richting opa en oma, boodschappen doen, 3 kwartier fietsen van opa en oma naar school, terug de stad in, terug naar school tot half 8. Pfoeh heb mn dagje wel weer gehad! Strakjes ff lekker douchen en dan heerlijk mn bedje in!

----------


## Ronald68

Ziek thuis, al 2 dagen hoofdpijn. Nog nooit eerder gehad. ga zo weer naar bed.

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap Ronald!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik mij... goed maar moe (gister aquagym gedaan), dus ik houd me rustig vandaag  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Hou je maar effe rustig Ronald en jij ook Ag
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja jij hebt je dag wel weer gehad gister, maar gelukkig heb je het allemaal overleeft  :Wink:  Positief puntje; je krijgt wel veel conditie van dat heen en weer gevlieg  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hoop dat je lekker hebt geslapen en vandaag minder hoeft te doen!

@ Ronald,
Beterschap!
Ik hoop dat de hoofdpijn snel wegtrekt en dat je niet in een een enorme drukte komt als je weer terug gaat werken!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Smile:  Neem lekker je rust!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed  :Smile: 
Gister ballet gedaan met mijn 2 beste vriendinnen. We hadden een erg leuke maffe lerares met een hele andere instelling en manier van lesgeven dan mijn balletlerares van toen ik jong was (heb dat destijds een blauwe maand geprobeerd voor mijn moeder en vond het niet leuk voornamelijk door lerares). Het lukte me aardig om alle pasjes en oefeningen te doen en dat zei de lerares na afloop ook dat ik zo goed mee deed en alles snel oppikte  :Smile:  Daarna ging ene vriendin naar huis en met andere vriendin nog drankje gedaan in de stamkroeg wat gezellig was.
Vandaag helemaal geen spierpijn, terwijl ik dat wel verwacht had, ook omdat ik gister nog beetje spierpijn van bodypumping had, dus vind het allemaal leuk  :Smile:  Vanavond missch maar weer bodypumping. 
Voel me echt stukken beter nu ik weer sport, alleen wel in eigen tempo anders lig ik zo weer in de lappenmand en dat is niet de bedoeling...

----------


## sietske763

> Ziek thuis, al 2 dagen hoofdpijn. Nog nooit eerder gehad. ga zo weer naar bed.


beterschap ronald......zou het niet door je dieet komen??
er zitten nl zoveel gifstoffen in je vet, wat jij momenteel snel verbrandt.
bedankt voor je uitleg over je dieet
gr,

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha krijg zoiezo meer conditie de laatste tijd, voorheen fietste ik 3 min naar school en 3 min naar huis. Tegenwoordig een kwartier/20 min heen en hetzelfde terug! Haha wat een leuk verhaal over dat ballet trouwens!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat jij je antwoorden hebt  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat het lukt met weekendj beautycentra vinden!

@ Syl,
Ja dat is idd stuk verder  :Smile: 
Ja ballet was leuker dan ik dacht  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe(mentaal),maar heb wel beter geslapen.

@Siri,

Vind wel een beetje spijtig dat je Agnes,zo "aanvalt" moest even van mijn lever af.Je hebt toch ook een beetje op mijn hart ook getrapt :Frown: 
Agnes,die voor iedereen goed wil doen,dan zeg je zo'n dingen toch niet "teken van zwakheid"

Je leest toch gewoon wat je wilt lezen,en de rest laat je voor wat het is.

Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

laten we het openbaar maar niet meer bespreken of zeggen, zo blijven we aan de gang
we waren toch opnieuw begonnen?
ik snap dat je er zomaar invalt Do........
er is genoeg gezegd, laten we dat maar PMen

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Nee wil er verder niets meer over zeggen via een pm,maar had gisteren totaal niet gelezen vandaar dat ik nu even wil reageren.
Iedereen mag toch zijn mening uiten :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Idd mag iedereen zijn/haar mening uiten!
Fijn dat je je goed voelt ondanks mentale moeheid!
Ik hoop dat dat snel verbeterd!

----------


## Ronald68

> beterschap ronald......zou het niet door je dieet komen??
> er zitten nl zoveel gifstoffen in je vet, wat jij momenteel snel verbrandt.
> bedankt voor je uitleg over je dieet
> gr,


Ik denk wel dat het door het dieet komt. Ik was namelijk altijd een fanatiek hardloper, maar deeo knie problemen heb ik dat naast me neer gelegd. Nu ik weer wat kilo's kwijt ben, ben ik weer begonnen. Algelopen zondag tijdens mijn eerste 5km wedstrijd was ik dusdanig vermoeid dat ik mijn armen haast niet meer kon bewegen. Ik ging er vanuit dat sporten het afval proces zou versnellen, ondanks dat het me afgeraden werd door de consulente. Ik krijg nu toch het idee dat ze gelijk heeft.
Dat er gif in vet zit wist ik niet, wel dat ik de eerste week moest ontgiften. Ik heb wel steeds meer moeite om de 3 liter water op te drinken. Maar dat zal ik dan maar weer snel doen.

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Kan je het goed volhouden?

----------


## Ronald68

> @Ronald, 
> Een drukverband heb ik enkel gekregen na een hartcatherisatie via de lies maar verder nog nooit gehad. 
> Ben jij dan op dieet ? Wat volg je want bij mijn ventje moeten er ook wat kilo's af 
> Greetz
> Christel1


Onder het motto beter laat dan nooit (sommige posts gaan zo snel dat ik niet alles terug kijk omdat het al weer 2 pagina's terug staat).
Ik ben op dieet ja, gaat op zich wel lekker, alleen nu even niet. Maar ben ongeveer 15k kwijt en bijna 4wk bezig. Als het mee zit dan ben ik 18 november klaar. Dan zou er 27,5 af zijn. En ben 85kg. Dan heb ik ruim 5k speling voor de december maand.
Wel een aanradertje, maar niet als je zware lichamelijke arbeid moet verrichten.

----------


## sietske763

> Ik denk wel dat het door het dieet komt. Ik was namelijk altijd een fanatiek hardloper, maar deeo knie problemen heb ik dat naast me neer gelegd. Nu ik weer wat kilo's kwijt ben, ben ik weer begonnen. Algelopen zondag tijdens mijn eerste 5km wedstrijd was ik dusdanig vermoeid dat ik mijn armen haast niet meer kon bewegen. Ik ging er vanuit dat sporten het afval proces zou versnellen, ondanks dat het me afgeraden werd door de consulente. Ik krijg nu toch het idee dat ze gelijk heeft.
> Dat er gif in vet zit wist ik niet, wel dat ik de eerste week moest ontgiften. Ik heb wel steeds meer moeite om de 3 liter water op te drinken. Maar dat zal ik dan maar weer snel doen.


doe maar snel ronald, t zal moeilijk zijn/blijven, 3 liter is ook erg veel.
dat ik weet dat afvalstoffen in vet opslaan komt door al mn dieeten,
daar krijg je dus hoofdpijn van en andere klachten,
en niet teveel koffie en thee(dan val je zelfs langzamer af)gewoon domweg water drinken want veel koffie/thee bevatten ook gifstoffen, dus weer hoofdpijn als gevolg...
veel succes......wat ik aan info gelezen heb van jou kan ik me er niet helemaal in vinden
gr

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sietske,

Geen koffie betekend ook hoofdpijn. Dan liever een weekje langer diëten.

----------


## sietske763

das waar.......dan koffie met mate??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat het goed gaat met afvallen!
Ja 3 liter water drinken per dag is ook moeilijk hoor om zo lang vol te houden!
Hopelijk red je het om je streefgewicht voor de feestdagen te halen en heb je in die feestdagen wat speling  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> das waar.......dan koffie met mate??


Probeer te minderen, maar wat is minderen als je van 10 naar 6 gaat.

Ben nog steeds thuis overigens

----------


## gossie

@ Ronald,
Sterkte met het afvallen! De koffie idd wat minderen als je barstende koppijn hebt. Is caffeine vrije koffie dan geen oplossing voor het minderen?

Beterschap Ronald.

Vandaag ben ik moe opgestaan naar een onrustige nacht. Gisteren bij de HA geweest om de griepprik te halen en wat velletjes te laten verwijderen. Dat knippen ze gewoon weg, waardoor ik nu kleine schaafwondjes heb, die een beetje schrijnen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Ach van 10 naar 6 is wel minderen, maar nog iets minder zou beter zijn  :Wink: 
Zoals Gossie zegt is cafeïne vrije koffie misschien een oplossing?
Beterschap!

@ Gossie,
Vervelend dat je een onrustige nacht hebt gehad  :Frown: 
Waarom laat je die velletjes bij de HA verwijderen en doe je dat niet zelf?

Vandaag voel ik mij moe, misschien helpt douchen en even buiten zitten me om de dag op te starten...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds mentaal moe pfff...wil precies niet beteren :Frown:

----------


## Ronald68

decaf is uiteraard geen optie. dan laat je het belangrijkste weg

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Je wil begrijp ik de adrenaline kick die je van koffie krijgt?

Vandaag voel ik mij een beetje moe en denk dat ik gister iets verkeerds gegeten heb, dus even rustig aan aan het doen...

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss

Je hebt toch geen voedselvergiftiging???!! :Frown:  Toch niet de verkeerde paddestoelen gebakken!!! Dan gelijk naar de EHD. :Wink:  :Frown:  Grapje  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
De v(l)elletjes weg knippen zelf, ging moeilijk. :Frown:  Ze zaten op een kwetsbare plaats, het oog.
Beterschap meis :Smile: 

@ Ronald 

Misschien wat nootmuskaat nemen. Dat is een oppepper. :Wink: 
Beterschap. :Smile: 

@ Do

Veel sterkte toegewenst. Mentaal moe kan soms erg lang duren. Succes meis  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

@Gossie,

Nootmuskaat? Vertel hoe zit dat? Ik heb een "normale" cafeïne verslaving, verder niets.

----------


## gossie

@ Ronald,

Zover ik weet is nootmuskaat een oppepper, vroeger kregen mensen die nog het land op moesten, bij hun middageten (warm) op de groentes, nootmuskaat gepoederd (geserveerd). Natuurlijk niet een heel potje, want teveel kan verkeerde reacties oproepen. En ook heel gevaarlijk zijn.!!


Helaas dit is wat ik ervan weet, Ronald.

Ik zelf heb het altijd op tafel staan, nog niet eens de zoutpot. :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Deze morgen opgestaan met barstende hoofdpijn en nog doodmoe, ben er dan maar terug ingekropen, dochter is me komen wakker maken om half zeven maar heb precies nog onder een tram gelegen. Zal terug rap in mijn bedje liggen deze avond. 
@Ronald, 
Wil je niet te vlug vermageren ? Heb je dieet eens bekeken, ik zou het niet kunnen eigenlijk, chapeau dus, hopelijk kan je er binnen enkele weken mee stoppen, zo tegen mijn verjaardag met kerst ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Ronald68

@Christel,

12 november ben ik, volgens de prognose, onder de 85k. De donderdag daarop stop ik. Ofwel begin aan het afbouwen. Maar als mijn vetpercentage 18% bedraagt MOET ik stoppen.
Vermageren is het overigens niet hoor. Er zit genoeg vet aan. Het buikje is nog niet weg.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Ja ik weet natuurlijk ook niet hoe groot je bent. Iemand die ik ken doet zo'n proteïnedieet is daardoor al 20 kilo vermagerd, hoe dat juist ineen zit weet ik eigenlijk niet. Ik zou wel een dieet aankunnen maar zou toch graag nog iets hebben om op de knabbelen, groenteslaatje of zo. Ik mag blij zijn dat ik dit niet hoef want het lijkt me niet plezant om tegen de kilo's te moeten opboksen. Ik heb natuurlijk makkelijk praten, als de weegschaal 2 kilo uitslaat let ik een weekje op mijn eten en 't is eraf maar dat gaat natuurlijk niet voor iedereen op. Allé nog een paar weekjes en je bent er van af, doe het nog goed 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Ronald68

@ Christel,

ik ben 1m93

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Denk dat ik iets verkeerds had gegeten, maar voel me nu wel weer goed hoor  :Smile: 
Ow ja dan is het beter als de huisarts de velletjes weghaalt!

@ Christel,
He balen dat je zo'n barstende koppijn had en nog doodmoe was  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat veel slapen ervoor gezorgd heeft dat je je wat beter voelt!

@ Ronald,
Ik hoop dat je 12 nov idd je streefdoel hebt gehaald en dat je daarna wer richting gezond 'normaal' eten kan gaan en dan door sport en gezond eten op je gewenste gewicht blijft!
Heel veel succes!

Vandaag voel ik mij warrig, heb niet denderend geslapen, ben nu wakker kon mijn draai niet meer vinden...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe(mentaal) en dan ook nog die pols die niet mee wil.Sukkel al een hele tijd met mijn zere pols MRI laten nemen niets op te zien.
Heb nu een afspraak met een orthopeed gemaakt,misschien kan hij mij verder helpen?22 november kan ik er heen.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Dat is best wel heel groot hé, lijkt 85-88 wel een ideaal gewicht voor jou maar nu ook niet gaan overdrijven hé of we zien alleen je broek nog wandelen, grapje 
@Do, 
Is best nog een tijdje wachten he eer je bij een orthopedist terecht kan, lijkt me niet echt fijn als je pijn hebt
Deze nacht met barstende tandpijn wakker geworden, dus ja weer es slecht geslapen, ben dus ook moe, heb deze week bijna nog niks gedaan in het huishouden, moet kunnen he 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja bij ons in de kliniek in St Augustinus moet je meestal altijd zo lang wachten,ben dat al gewoon.
Neem nu in tussentijd ontstekingremmers(celebrex)want iets anders mag ik niet nemen.

Wat betreft u tandpijn/hoofdpijn is al wat beter?Tja wat betreft dat huishouden dat gaat niet lopen,maar begrijp u wel hoor :Wink: 
Probeer straks maar wat te rusten in u zetel.

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Ja de hoofdpijn en de tandpijn zijn over, heb wel een gat in mijn kies maar moet wachten tot ik geld terugkrijg van de belastingen, ben blut op dit moment. Maar ga toch eens bellen naar mijn tandarts of ze het niet rechtstreeks kan regelen met de mutualiteit, mijn HA doet dit ook 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## gossie

@ Do,

sterkte bij de orthopeed met je pols. Da's lang wachten, 22 november. :Frown: 
Maar ook veel sterkte en beterschap met je moeheid, (mentaal)

@ Christel,

Dat is erg pijnlijk met je kies. Gelukkig is de pijn al minder. Kunt U zich niet extra verzekeren bij de tandarts? Maar evengoed veel succes toegewenst.

Vandaag voelde ik me belabberd. Ik ben met het verkeerde been uit bed gestapt. :Frown:  Ook nog verslapen. :Embarrassment:  Dan heb ik het wel gehad!!!!! 
Vrijw. werk was niet leuk. Ik heb het ook helemaal gehad.!!!!!!!! :Mad: 

Vanavond maar vroeg naar bed, en ben ik morgen wat beterder.! Ik zie wel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me weer een stuk beter, morgen nog ff uitzieken en dan er weer tegenaan.
Ben alleen bang dat er een week werk op me ligt te wachten....

----------


## gossie

Succes met uitzieken. :Wink:  En daarna weer lekker aan de slag, Ronald sterkte :Smile:

----------


## xylina

vandaag voel ik me moe en verkouden...... kriebel in me keel en hoesten bah!
me knieen doen het weer redelijk goed want 7 mnd in de ziektewet is niks voor mij.
ben blij dat me autotje weer lekker een jaartje nog mee mag...

en hoopdat iedereen zich beter/goed in de vel zit!

----------


## dotito

Nog steeds moe mentaal probeer er niet teveel aan te denken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat de orthopeed je verder kan helpen met je pols!
Hopelijk voel je je snel minder mentaal moe, anders even met je ventje als hij vrij is wandeling langs de zee maken en even uitwaaien...

@ Christel,
Fijn dat hoofdpijn en tandpijn weg zijn.
Ik hoop dat je tandarts rechtstreeks met mutualiteit kunnen regelen dat je geholpen kan worden!

@ Gossie,
He vervelend dat je je verslapen had en ook nog met je verkeerde been uit bed bent gestapt  :Frown: 
Hopelijk is het inmiddels allemaal wat beter!

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je je wat beter voelt!
Ik hoop voor je dat het meevalt, is niet leuk steeds al die drukte op je werk zeg!

@ Xylina,
Fijn dat je auto jaartje langer mee mag en dat je knieën het weer redelijk goed doen  :Smile: 
Sterkte en beterschap met de moeheid en verkoudheid!

Vandaag voel ik mij redelijk goed  :Smile: 
Donderdag wou ik om 19:00 bodypumping bleken de lessen doordeweeks ineens om half te beginnen dus bodypumping was van 18:30-19:30  :Confused:  Achja wat gefitnest en toen meegedaan aan BodyWorkoOut nou dat was 1x en niet weer echt niks voor mij...
Vrijdag bij een vriend geweest, heb ik gekookt, samen The Last Airbender gekeken was wel leuke film en daarna lekker gaan slapen.
Vanochtend naar huis gegaan, paps was aan t werk, Heavy was duidelijk aan het maken dat hij eruit wou, maarja ik moest bijna gelijk weg om te bodypumping. Ging goed en was leuk. Heavy is eruit, paps is thuis. Zo ff douchen en wat opruimen en vanmiddag missch met mijn paps mee naar mn oom en tante.

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
Blij dat heavy weer vrolijk is. Vorige week dacht ik, dat gaat niet goed. Gelukkig ging het met Heavy goed. Ik heb een geringde kanarie moeten begraven, lag dood in de voliere. Deze kanarie had ik opgevangen. De kanaries fluiten weer heerlijk.

Ik hoop dat je/jullie een leuke avond hebben gehad.

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee Hee, ik ben er weer volledig hihi ! Stage was, leuk en leerzaam, maar op het MBO ga ik het wel moeilijk krijgen en ik moet ´´opener´´worden werd er gezegt maar komt goed!

Ik heb alleen niet zo zin om alles na te gaan lezen  :Embarrassment:  Dus voor iedereen die het nodig heeft, Beterschap, succes of sterkte ! Dus eeh hoe gaat het met jullie ? 

Ik voel me, eigenlijk best wel goed maar ik ben echt heel moe,en ik ben alleen maar wezen winkelen in Ede, naja niet echt winkelen meer gelopen enzoo, maar wist niet dat ik daar moe van werd.. En zodra ik rook ruik-binnen krijg (nee ik rook niet maar toch als iemand anders zit te roken.) moet ik meteen hoesten ook niet echt gezond, denk maar dat ik met die 2 dingen ff naar de huisarts moet gaan ?

Mijn pols wil ook niet beteren heb echt heeeeel veel pijn , pff af en toe he kan ik gewoon niks doen zonder pijn en mn brace helpt ook niet echt , maandag door maandag weer terug naar fysio .Vorige week door de Mri scan heen geweest, en 27 oktober moet ik weer terug naar de orthopeed ben benieuwd.. maar ziet er volgens hem al niet goed uit (zei ie van te voren) maarja ondertussen loop je inderdaad met pijn pff.. En do dat is wel rot zegt dat je zooooolang moet wachten pff sterkte dan maar ! 

Het komt allemaal wel goed .


Liefss,
Ilona

----------


## sietske763

ha iloona,
je was dus op stage, ik vroeg me al af waar je gebleven was...

----------


## Ilonaa

Heee, sietske, jaa ik had het toch gezegd hihihi ? Maaarjaa ik ben er weer hahaaa! :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

aan dit soort dingen, niet onthouden, merk ik dat ik ouder word, sorry

----------


## Ilonaa

Hahaaa geeft toch niet hihih ! Ik bennog harstikke jong en k vergeet ook wel eens wat hoor haha!

----------


## Suske'52

Tegenslag ..... wou aan pc banking doen en het lukt niet , heb vnd week de nieuwe kaart verknipt in plaats vd. oude  :EEK!:  nu terug een aanvragen . :Frown:  

@ Sietske 763, dat is ouder worden ; d'er begint verlies op te komen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
We zijn al ruim 2 jaar bang dat het echt niet goed gaat, maar Heavy houdt het mooi vol  :Smile: 
Lief dat jij kanaries opvangt, wel jammer dat er een overleden is, maar goed dat je die begraven hebt!
Pap vond laatst een vogeltje dat heel erg beduusd eruit zag en zijn veel katten hier dus hebben we die opgepakt en papa ging ermee naar een buurman die een volière heeft en die zei dat het een boomklevertje was en die buurman zorgt er nu voor  :Smile: 

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat stage leuk en leerzaam was! Opener worden mbt school komt vast goed!
Vervelend dat de pijn in je pols nog steeds niet over is! Succes met fysio maandag en hopelijk krijg je 27 okt duidelijkheid over wat er nu precies met je pols aan de hand is!
Kan zijn dat de moeheid en het hoesten van het weer of een griepje komen, maar als je het niet vertrouwd zou ik er zeker mee langs de huisarts gaan!
Sterkte!

@ Sietske,
Zowel jonge als oude mensen vergeten wel eens wat hoor  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
He balen dat je nieuwe pas hebt verknipt ipv oude pas  :Frown:  Hopelijk wordt de vervangende pas snel bezorgd!

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile: 
Ben van de week bezig geweest met sport om mijn lichaam weer aan te sterken en voel ook merkbaar verbetering en mijn lieve neefjes hebben mij vandaag een hoop lol gegeven  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Nog steeds niet zo best pfff......slaap ook niet zo goed,maar maakt er beste van.

----------


## christel1

Heb eindelijk es goed geslapen deze nacht, 't was nodig. 
Oei Suske, ook niet evident dat je je nieuwe kaart verknipt hebt, in sommige banken kan je direct een nieuwe krijgen maar moet je wel voor betalen, ook niet alles hé
Ilonaa ? Wat houdt MBO eigenlijk in want van het NL schoolsysteem ken ik nu eigenlijk niks. 
Deze namiddag gaan wandelen in het bos met de honden, deed goed. Deze avond minder geluk met het wandelen met de honden in het park, er waren hangjongeren de boel aan het afbreken met veel lawaai en 1 van de honden wou niet meer verder, terug naar huis dus

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Fijn dat je stage weer voorbij is! Kun je weer een beetje bijkomen, minder dat je nog steeds last van de pols hebt! Dat roken verhaal ken ik hoor, ik kan er ook slecht tegen! Gelukkig hebben wij een superkat, die alle sigaretten van mn moeder sloopt op t moment dat mn moeder vergeet het doosje met sigaretten dicht te doen hehe!

Ik voel me vandaag echt eh moe, vannacht pas bij 4 uur gaan slapen, vanmorgen redelijk vroeg mn bed weer uit en gedoucht, verder alleen mn nagels gelakt. Haha en nog ben ik moe  :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

: 
@ Luus, wat fijn dat je zoo goed voelt hihi !! 

@ Do, voor jou is het niet zo leuk dat je zo moe ben, maar goed proberen uit te rusten ookal lukt dat niet altijd, sterkte (K).

@ Suske jammer dat het niet lukte hopelijk krijg je iddd snel je nieuwe pas! 

@ Christel, het Mbo is afgekort naar : Middelbaar Beroeps Onderwijs en ik zit nu op het VMBO= Voortgezet middelbaar beroeps onderwijs, op het mbo kun je dus je eigen specialiseren in een sector/beroep wat je wilt worden, gaat doen, dus bijvoorbeeld schoonheidsspecialiste, verpleegkundige,kok, hovenier, styliste, architect, interieurontwerpster, modeontwerper, dierenarts(assistente) of in mijn geval bloemiste, dan doe je bijvoorbeeld 2 jaar een opleiding daarin, en na 2 jaar kun je onder begeleiding werkzaamheden verrichten, doe je die opleiding 3 jaar dan ben je een volledige bloemist en kun je zelfstandig alles doen, en doe je de opleiding 4 jaar, dan kun je zelf een bloemenbedrijf starten. Hoop dat ik het zo goed heb uitgelegd! 


@ Sylvia, hahaa slimme kat zeg, roken is ook slecht haha.. Blij dat niemand hier rookt ! 4 uur pas gaan slapen nou nou pff, dan snap ik wel dat je moe bent ja haha je ligt dus nu al vast te slapen  :Stick Out Tongue:  En tja die pols nog 10 daagjes he dan weten we het hopelijk definitief wat het nou is.. 


Ik voel(de) me vandaag wel goed, lekker tot 12 uur uitgeslapen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Maarjaa, morgen naar de fysio toe ,kijken wat die weer te zeggen heeft :Embarrassment:  hihi maargoed . 


Liefs,
Ilona

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Haha ja smart cat! Haha en lig nog steeds niet te slapen, vriend is net weg, en wil straks nog fear Factor kijken, daarna ga ik slapen (hehe is t weer 1 uur  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Nja je hebt iig iets om naar uit te kijken over 10 dagen! Altijd beter om te weten wat het nou precies is!

----------


## Ronald68

Nog steeds hoofdpijn, maar wel weer aan het werk, waar alles is blijven liggen helaas

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat je snel wel goed slaapt en je weer wat uitgeruster voelt! Sterkte!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt!  :Smile: 
Ah lekker even wandelen, jammer dat het 's avonds verpest werd door hangjongeren.

@ Syl,
Hopelijk heb je afgelopen nacht wat bij kunnen slapen!
Wel apart dat jullie kat je moeders rookwaar kapot maakt...

@ Ilonaa,
Ja ben blij dat het weer beter gaat hier, t is fantastisch om neefjes te hebben die je overal mee heen slepen en een boel verhalen vertellen  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je lekker uitgeslapen hebt!
Succes bij de fysio vandaag!

@ Ronald,
Wat meer water drinken helpt missch en anders pijnstiller nemen...
Sterkte op het werk!

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds wel goed... Vannacht niet zo geweldig geslapen, nu druk met huishouden bezig en zo naar Ruben want dat heb ik beloofd dus dat moet dan maar...

----------


## christel1

Kwaad, ik weet niet wie, hebben een wieldeksel vernield van mijn ouwe wagentje. Is er echt afgerukt want wat er nog aan hing wees naar buiten, dus niet van tegen een borduur te rijden of zo. Een maand of 2 geleden hebben ze mijn tuinhekken ook al in de prak geschopt, nu dit weer, verdemme

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel1, Klacht indienen tegen onbekenden , niet wachten . :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik ga er morgen mee naar de flikken om pv op te stellen, heb dit met mijn tuinhekken ook gedaan. Ne mens zou er moe van worden 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## gossie

@ christel,

Vervelend dat ze aan Uw wagen hebben gezeten. Pure vandalisme. :Confused: 
Sterkte met je boosheid

Ikzelf ben moe, ontzettend moe. Ik ga zo naar bed.

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is balen zeg!!
Sterkte ermee Christel!!

Ik voel me vandaag belabberd ... slecht tot niets geslapen vannacht door een serieuze verkoudheid.
Vandaag de dingen doen die moeten .. me een beetje door de dag slepen en morgen hopelijk weer vrolijk en (uit)geslapen op  :Wink: ... morgen een rustdag gepland, zie er al naar uit  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Voel me vandaag wel goed alleen dat ik wat last heb van rugpijn.Gisteren heb ik thuis wat gepoets en ik heb wat teveel gedaan.Dus vandaag word het voor de rest van de dag verder niets doen.Uitrusten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He stom zeg dat vandalen eerst je tuinhek en nu je auto vernielen, zeker aangifte van doen! Sterkte!

@ Suske,
Hoe is het met jou?

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat je wat bijgeslapen hebt en minder moe bent!
Sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Balen dat je niet tot weinig geslapen hebt en verkouden bent  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat vandaag idd een rustdag was en dat je je snel weer beter/fitter voelt! Beterschap!

@ Do,
Sterkte met je rug!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed.
Heb vandaag heel veel gedaan dus hoop niet op een terugval morgen...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Ik denk dat het een wraakactie is van de hangjongeren. Vroeger was er een speelpleintje achter mijn tuin (in 2005 opgericht), ik en de oudjes van de serviceflatten hier waren er tegen maar de andere buren niet. Ik was toen doodziek en kon niet slapen van de overlast. Het laatste jaar was het echter een ontmoetingsplaats voor hangjongeren en ook drugsgebruik, we vonden joints, aluminium papiertjes enzo, ook brandjes stichten 's nachts, vuil in mijn tuin (blikjes bier enzo) en bij de laatste speelpleintjes overleg had ik een mail gestuurd naar het gemeentebestuur omdat ik er niet bij kon zijn. Ik heb een parkeerplaats achter mijn tuin maar durf mijn auto daar niet meer te plaatsen na de vernieling van mijn tuinhek, zet hem voor mijn huis nu maar blijkbaar gebeurt het nu nog.... Ik krijg er de kriebels van, vroeger durfde ik gaan slapen met de achterdeur los, nu niet meer
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja een speelplek is ook niet bedoeld voor oudere jongeren met hun bier etc... zou toch een andere oplossing voor moeten komen zodat ze jou en je buren niet meer lastig vallen!
Hier hebben we dat probleem ook echt heel erg gehad, nu heeft de jeugd een jeugdhonk en er is een buurtkroeg waar activiteiten voor de hangjongeren worden georganiseerd en sindsdien is wel verbetering ivm vandalisme  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga deze nacht hopelijk weer goed slapen  :Wink: 
vannacht goed geslapen, maar nog steeds géén rust gehad > morgen wordt rustdag!!
...vrijdag ook hoop ik stiekem  :Big Grin: 

Jakkes, klinkt niet goed dat van die hangjongeren!! Ik hang hier al uit mijn slaapkamerraam als de buren té laat té veel lawaai maken ... kom niet aan Ag haar slaap :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: !!!! succes en véél sterkte daarmee!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me enorm moe en misselijk,gisteren kwam de huisbazin ermee af dat ze vandaag onze nieuwe parlefoon kwam plaatsen.Dat mens kan nooit is iets vragen of het wel uitkomt,nee in één keer maakt zei een afspraak :Mad: Vanmorgen om half acht waren ze er al dus ik ben al van 7 uur op en heb bijna geen oog dicht gedaan pfff....
Kga proberen sevens een beetje proberen te rusten in mijn zetel,voel me echt belabberd en ziek van de vermoeidheid.

@Christel,

Dat is wel erg dat je in zo'n buurt woont hé,waar je niet eens veilig meer bent.

----------


## christel1

@Do, Luus, Ag, 
Nee niet interessant dus, en achter het speelpleintje hebben ze de tuin van de pastoor open gesteld, ja daar vind je dan de naalden en de condooms naast de bankjes pffff, Ag, ik heb geen zin om een paar motten op mijn gezicht te krijgen als ik 's nachts iets ga zeggen, durf het gewoon niet. 
Oei Do, ook niet interessant dat ze je zo vroeg uit je bed komen zetten voor een parlofoon te plaatsen. Als ze bij mijn ventje zijn gasboiler komen nakijken geven ze geen afspraak, juist tussen 8-17 uur, ja dan zit je daar schoon te koekeloeren, zeker als je je hond wil uitlaten. Vorig jaar hadden ze hem een verkeerde dag gegeven, hij thuis, geen kat gezien, een verlofdag voor niks genomen natuurlijk, ventje heel boos
Hopelijk kan je vandaag wat in je zetel hangen en tv kijken

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt, hopelijk afgelopen nacht weer en komende nacht ook!

@ Do,
He wat vervelend dat de huisbazin nooit iets overlegt  :Frown: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter en fitter, doe lekker rustig aan!

@ Christel,
Echt zo jammer dat de hangjongeren zichzelf niet kunnen vermaken zonder drank, drugs en seks en hun afvalproducten achterlaten op plekken waar jonge kinderen komen etc  :Frown:  
Nee is ook niet leuk om een hele dag op een monteur ofzo te wachten die niet komt  :Mad:  

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Ben ongesteld geworden, heb niet geweldig geslapen en voelt alsof ik niet echt wakker kan worden. Heavy zit nu lekker bij mij dus verder schoonmaken zal het wel niet worden.
Ik had gister hele woonkamer schoongemaakt muv achter en zij ramen en pap dacht gelijk dat ik er iets voor terug wou  :Confused:  Ik wil gewoon eens dat het echt schoon is!

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag voel ik me enorm moe en misselijk,gisteren kwam de huisbazin ermee af dat ze vandaag onze nieuwe parlefoon kwam plaatsen.Dat mens kan nooit is iets vragen of het wel uitkomt,nee in één keer maakt zei een afspraakVanmorgen om half acht waren ze er al dus ik ben al van 7 uur op en heb bijna geen oog dicht gedaan pfff....
> Kga proberen sevens een beetje proberen te rusten in mijn zetel,voel me echt belabberd en ziek van de vermoeidheid.
> 
> @Christel,
> 
> Dat is wel erg dat je in zo'n buurt woont hé,waar je niet eens veilig meer bent.


Sterkte lieve Do, ik begrijp precies wat je bedoelt!!! Hopelijk kun je lekker rusten!!
Ik heb vandaag uitgeslapen in de ruime zin van het woord  :Big Grin:  .. gister om 01u sliep ik en vanmiddag rond 15u werd ik wakker!!! Héérlijk veel deugd dat dat gedaan heeft; ik ben gewoon helemaal vrolijk nu > terwijl ik bezig ben met een "@#$"-werkje ; belastingen en bankgegevens (over en weer bellen omdat een bepaald rek.nr. niet klopt.. en heb daar geld op gestort!! fout van bank, niet van mij, maar ja!!)

----------


## Agnes574

> @Do, Luus, Ag, 
> Nee niet interessant dus, en achter het speelpleintje hebben ze de tuin van de pastoor open gesteld, ja daar vind je dan de naalden en de condooms naast de bankjes pffff, Ag, ik heb geen zin om een paar motten op mijn gezicht te krijgen als ik 's nachts iets ga zeggen, durf het gewoon niet. 
> Oei Do, ook niet interessant dat ze je zo vroeg uit je bed komen zetten voor een parlofoon te plaatsen. Als ze bij mijn ventje zijn gasboiler komen nakijken geven ze geen afspraak, juist tussen 8-17 uur, ja dan zit je daar schoon te koekeloeren, zeker als je je hond wil uitlaten. Vorig jaar hadden ze hem een verkeerde dag gegeven, hij thuis, geen kat gezien, een verlofdag voor niks genomen natuurlijk, ventje heel boos
> Hopelijk kan je vandaag wat in je zetel hangen en tv kijken


Haha Christel, ik zou daar bij jou ook m'n hoofd niet uit het raam gaan hangen hoor ... die gasten gooien dan meteen je ruiten in of erger!!!
Ik woon gelukkig juist buiten de stad in een doodlopende rustige straat  :Wink: .. ik zou absoluut niet in de stad kunnen wonen!!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,

Hopelijk voel je je morgen op je verjaardag beter!!! Ik duim voor je lieverd!!!
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Heerlijk is dat he goed en lang slapen!  :Big Grin: 
Hopelijk blijf je vrolijk als je klaar bent met bankzaken etc  :Wink: 
En voel me vast beter morgen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ag, blijkbaar bestaat dat banknr dan toch ? Moet de bank maar het nodige doen om je centen terug te storten. Meestal ga ik in de bank mijn overschrijvingen doen aan de automaat en als het rekeningnr niet klopt krijg je een foutmelding....natuurlijk balen als dat rekeningnr wel bestaat.... :Mad: 
Je hebt wel heel lang geslapen dan vandaag, deze morgen wakker geworden door de klokken van de kerk, I hate it .....en ik woon ook niet in de stad maar in een boerendorp maar toch, in het weekend zit ik bij mijn ventje in Brussel, dus wel de stad, heeft zijn voor en nadelen
Luus, veel succes met je verjaardag morgen en goed vieren zelle  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me..........Shit happend. Nogal last van steken op je borst of te wel hyperventilatie waarschijnlijk........... En morgen nog 1 dagje naar school en dan heerlijk vakantie! Moet morgen van 08.45 tot 16.45 :Frown:  Maar dan is het wel VAKANTIE!! In de vakantie niet te veel doen, beetje oppassen en moet nog ontwikkeling psychologie verslag maken, muziek verslag en dan klaar met school verslagen!

----------


## Agnes574

> Ag, blijkbaar bestaat dat banknr dan toch ? Moet de bank maar het nodige doen om je centen terug te storten. Meestal ga ik in de bank mijn overschrijvingen doen aan de automaat en als het rekeningnr niet klopt krijg je een foutmelding....natuurlijk balen als dat rekeningnr wel bestaat....
> Je hebt wel heel lang geslapen dan vandaag, deze morgen wakker geworden door de klokken van de kerk, I hate it .....en ik woon ook niet in de stad maar in een boerendorp maar toch, in het weekend zit ik bij mijn ventje in Brussel, dus wel de stad, heeft zijn voor en nadelen
> Luus, veel succes met je verjaardag morgen en goed vieren zelle


Volgens de bank is 't rek.nr.juist... dus ik wacht nog even af en bel ma wel weer naar de instantie of ze het geld hebben ontvangen!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik zet het nu lekker van me af!
XxAg

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi hoi sorry dat ik nu pas weer reageer maargoed.. 

Ik ben maandagochtend dus weer naar de fysio geweest, en hij zei : Ik weet niet wat ik met je pols aanmoet , tjaa ik ook niet.. maar 28 oktober bij hem weer terugkomen om de uitslag te vertellen, hij vroeg eerst of ik het telefonisch wou doen maar hij zei zonder dat ik ook maar iets had gezegd (mensenkennis denk ik dan???) , we maken wel een afspraak. Maarja afin hij snapte het nog steeds niet waarom die zo pijn doet, en ook mijn brace werkt niet echt... hij dacht dus dat ie te groot was dus ik terug naar de winkel in het ziekenhuis, die vinden van niet dus nou dat gaat ook weer lekker tegen elkaar in hahahaa.. Ik moet nu nog 4 dagen wachten tot de uitslag spannend hihi! 

Ik heb het niet teruggelezen sorry daarvoor :Embarrassment:  Dus hoe gaat het met jullie ?



Vandaag voel ik me goed hihihi ! Het kan zijn dat ik pas woensdagavond reageer ! Moet vanaf maandag weer naar school pfff helemaal geen zin in maargoed wat moet dat moet he  :Stick Out Tongue:  


Liefss

Ilona

----------


## Ronald68

'k voel me prima, een kindersportloos weekeinde dus ik kon lekker uitslapen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Pfoeh ik voel me enorm moe! Maar heb een ontzettend leuk weekend gehad! Vrijdagavond met mn vriendin wezen stappen, aan het eind van de avond kwam vriendlief ook nog even kijken. Rond 2 uur naar huis, ik bij vriend geslapen. Vandaag met diezelfde vriendin naar de bios gegaan. Onwijs gezellig, alleen was mn vriendin nogal bang voor de film dus die heeft de hele tijd in mn oor lopen gillen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Nu nog even achter de pc, straks alles afsluiten en lekker slapen!

----------


## Ronald68

Zwaar klote,

Het zou slecht weer worden dus heb ik besloten om niet naar Assen te gaan en nu schijnt de hele dag de zon!

----------


## gossie

@ Sylvia,
een fijne week toegewenst. :Smile: 

@ Ronald,
je moet niet altijd de weersvooruitzichten geloven. :Frown:  Jammer dat vandaag niet zo gelopen is, zoals je verwachtte qua weer :Mad:  Maar ik wens je wel een hele fijne avond toe. :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me moe, maar wel wat fitter als de afgelopen laatste dagen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe pfff....is precies of dat die vermoeidheid niet wilt wegtrekken.
Gaat me ni zo goed af de laaste tijd.
Van weekend zijn we naar de Makro geweest, om grote inkopen te doen was echt kapot.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hoe was het bij je ventje dit weekend?
Ja stad en dorp hebben beide voor en nadelen...

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Hopelijk kwam je je laatste schooldag door en hoef je niet teveel voor school te doen zodat je lekker kan uitrusten!

@ Agnes,
Als het rekeningnummer klopt volgens de bank moet het wel goedkomen!

@ Ilonaa,
Jammer dat de fysio niks kon doen en dat hij iets anders over de brace zegt dan het ziekenhuis...Hopelijk geeft de uitslag duidelijkheid!

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat je een rustiger weekend hebt  :Smile: 
Sjah ik zei nog iets over regenlaarzen aan en paraplu mee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar wel jammer dat je niet aanwezig was bij de races  :Frown: 

@ Syl,
Gezellig weekend gehad dus  :Wink:  Naar welke film ben je geweest dan?

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je wat beter voelt, hopelijk kan je een beetje bijslapen en rusten!

Vandaag voel ik me brak en moe maar ik heb vrijdag een geweldige verjaardag en avond/nacht gehad! Eerst super concert, daarna handtekening Steve Vai en Arie den Boer (drummer) gekregen en toen nog de stad in geweest met Ruben en allemaal lieve mensjes gezien. Gister hectiek thuis en vandaag lekker uitrusten.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Wat fijn te horen dat je een leuke verjaardag hebt gehad :Wink: Hoop dat ge u morgen wat minder moe gaat voelen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Vervelend zeg dat je je nog steeds moe voelt  :Frown:  
Zeker heb ik een leuke verjaardag gehad, heb gister en vandaag niet zoveel gedaan, krijg ook drukke week dus moet wel even mijn rust nemen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja is echt lastig dat het weken blijft duren,is nu zo ga nu voledige rust nemen is het volgende week nog niet beter ga ik terug naar de Dr.
Dat is toch ni normaal dat ge opstaat en dat ge 2 uur later steendood bent.

Fijne Zondag nog,en een prettige week toegewenst :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Is wel verstandig naar de Dr. te gaan als het langer blijft aanhouden.
Nee is niet normaal, misschien meer warme dingen eten en drinken dat het dan wat betert?
Jij ook fijne zondag en prettige week gewenst  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Doe ik wel hoor eet heel gezond, drink heel veel water,eet veel vitamientjes daar zal het niet aan liggen.Is alleen die vermoeiheid waar ik me zorgen om maak.Waarom zou dat niet verstandig zijn om naar de Dokter te gaan?Zo kan ik nog eens een grondig bloedanalyse laten doen,misschien heb ik iets tekort ofzo?
Vorig jaar had ik ook een tekort aan ijzer.

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe.

----------


## Agnes574

Die vermoeidheid kan 'slopend' zijn hé Do ... ik weet er helaas alles van; STERKTE meid!!

Blij te horen dat Luuss een leuke verjaardag heeft gehad!

Ik heb een druk weekeind achter de rug (té druk vrees ik) ... zaterdag naar IKEA geweest en zondag naar de WEBA (meubelzaak).
Resultaat; een zéér leuke werkplek voor m'n nieuwe laptop en wat verandering/nieuws in huis, maar nu even de rem erop!! Vanavond aqua-gym; gaat zwaar worden, dat weet ik nu al ... en de rest van de week zoveel mogelijk rustmomenten inpassen!
Komend weekeind word een verlengd 'slaapweekeind' (ma 1nov is vrije dag in België) .. en daar kijk ik nu al naar uit  :Stick Out Tongue: !

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Bedankt lieve Aggie,
Ja je word er zo moedeloos van hé!, maar maak er beste van hoor :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ijzertekort kan idd voor veel vermoeidheid zorgen... missch bij de apotheek of drogist vitb12 en/of ijzertabletjes halen kijken of het dan betert?
Denk dat je t verkeerd begreep, ik bedoelde dat het beter is om naar de huisarts te gaan voor bloedcontrole als je zo moe blijft.
Hopelijk met veel rust knap je snel een beetje op!

@ Agnes,
Haha ja ik ben ook blij dat ik een leuke verjaardag heb gehad  :Wink: 
Zo te horen kan jij na je drukke weekend zeker wel wat rust gebruiken! 

Vandaag veel last van mijn maandelijkse periode dus maar niet gaan zwemmen/sauna dus baal daar van maar verplaatst naar volgende week, maar even wat rust proberen te vinden/nemen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Oeps sorrie  :Confused: luussje,verkeerd gelezen zo zie je maar hoe moe :Frown:  ik mentaal ben.

Sterkte met tante rooske :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi ... hier 'zijn de russen ook int land' :Stick Out Tongue: .
Dat geeft ook wat extra vermoeidheid.. ach, over een weekje weer voor een half jaar vanaf  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee,, 

Ik voel me beetjee tja eeeh...lees maar. Er is vannacht hier ingebroken zonder dat wij of me honden/kat ook maar iets hebben gehoord, alle laden kasten stonden open.. De spullen die weg zijn ,zijn ook niet al te mis.. 

-Mijn fotocamera van pak m beet 280 euro (waar ik heel hard voor heb gespaard maar gelukkig zit er een verzekering op) .
-Mijn compact fotocamera 
-De filmcamera met filmpjes van mn zus haar bruiloft, mn achternichtje, mijn neefjes erop.. 
-Portemonnee van mn moeder met al haar pasjes erin. (is inmiddels allemaal geblokkeerd.) Die van mn vader en mij hadden ze ook gepakt, maar die lagen dus gelukkig bij de garagedeur en uit mn vaders is er niks weg(hij vreesde voor zn chauffeurspas!) En ik heb nu nog 9 pasjes van de 12 dusjaa.. bankpasje en id kaart van mij lagen ook op mn kamer dus lucky me.
- 3 Telefoons, waarvan 1 van mn moeder 1 van mn vader en 1 van mij, gelukkig zat in mijn telefoon geen simkaart meer, omdat die telefoon de hele tijd uitviel. 

Er zit dus trouwens een heel gaatje in de garagedeur, hebben ze daar eerst geprobeerd binnen te komen maar dat lukte niet omdat ie wel op slot zat.. de kamer/tuindeur zat waarschijnlijk niet op slot en daar zijn ze dan wss naar binnen gegaan,maar dat weten we dus niet zeker.. Maar alle simkaarten en pinpassen zijn geblokkkeerd,dus daar kunnen ze niks meer mee.. gelukkig.. 

Pff behoorlijk eng allemaal hoor.. gelukkig zijn we goed verzekerd  :Wink:  

Blegh.. nouja het is gebeurd en kan het niet meer terugdraaien. :Frown:  


Maar nog 2 dagen en dan moet ik naar het ziekenhuis. Ben best wel zenuwwachtig hoor !

Ik wou het jullie ff laten weten :Wink: . 


Liefss
Ilona!

----------


## christel1

@Ilonaa, amai dat is ook niet alles, als je zo wakker wordt 's morgens, ne mens zou voor minder een alarm gaan halen, mag er niet aan denken dat dit bij mij zou gebeuren. Maar dat de honden niks gehoord hebben vind ik raar ? Misschien hebben ze door dat gaatje eerst een bedwelmende substantie gespoten want als alle kasten open stonden moeten ze dat toch horen ? Jullie zullen natuurlijk weer veel werk hebben om alle pasjes terug te krijgen. 
Hopelijk gaat het goed in het ziekenhuis, zal aan je denken 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Jeetje Ilona... dat is schrikken!
Ppfff.. dat er zomaar mensen zijn binnengeweest en jullie niets hebben gehoord; super-eng lijkt me dat!!
Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Geeft niet hoor  :Wink:  Hoop dat je je snel beter voelt!

@ Agnes,
Haha grappige omschrijving  :Wink: 
Ja wordt je idd meer moe van... scheelt dat je het daarna een half jaar niet bent  :Wink: 

@ Ilonaa,
Dat is schrikken zeg! Zoals Christel zegt idd raar dat de honden niks gehoort hebben, kan idd iets bedwelmends zijn geweest of misschien een bekende? Wel fijn dat alles vergoed wordt en dat pinpassen en sims geblokkeerd zijn, maar daar krijg je gemaakte foto's en video's helaas niet mee terug  :Frown:  Erg jammer! Echt stom dat er mensen zijn die zulke dingen doen  :Mad: 
Heel veel sterkte in het ziekenhuis, ik hoop dat je eindelijk goed geholpen kunt worden!

Vandaag voel ik me ietsje beter dan gister... afspraak vandaag gaat helaas niet door wordt misschien volgende week achja 1,5 uur aan de foon kletsen is ook altijd leuk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb net echte les van bodypumping gedaan (normaal virtueel), voel me supergoed en voldaan ondanks dat ik al mijn spieren voel en nog beetje duizelig ben, zal morgen vast spierpijn hebben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met de spierpijn Luuss  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me ... 'ongesteld'; hoofdpijn en wat slapjes > gaat wel weer over!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me.. Een wandelende verfdoos.. Pff mn moeder kwam met het leuke idee om de woonkamer te schilderen, maar zelf kan ze dus niet schilderen. Dus 3x raden wie hier het hele huis aant schilderen is  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandoeg voel ik me mentaal wat beter, maar met de rug gaat wat minder.

----------


## Ilonaa

Vandaag voel ik me tjaa.. het gaat wel goed maar ook weer niet.. 
Heb vanmorgen de uitslag gekregen, en trlalaala ik had weer eens gelijk, zoals ik dus al had gedacht kwam er niks maar dan ook niks uit de mri scan, en mn linkerpols was ook op de foto gezet, en die ziet er dus hetzelfde uit.. hij kon er wel een operatie aan doen aan die ellepijp , maar kon geen garantie geven dat de pijn minder werd en het ging lukken, dus ik had zoiets, van tja tja, het maakt mij niet uit.. En toen zei ie dusvan ja ik kan je wel doorsturen naar de topspecialist, misschien dat hun wat voor je kunnen doen..Dat is dus in het St.maartenkliniek zei ie en hij zei ook van ja er staat wel een langewachtlijst voor ,maar wist niet hoelang.. ik zeg ja maar ik wil wel van de pijn af..Ik zeg er is toch ook zon andere centrum in Eindhoven ? Hij zeg jebedoelt vast Zeist ik zeg nee, volgens mij heet het xpertclinic,, hij zei nou okee, dan ga je daarheen dat vind ik ook goed. Ik heb ze hun het nummer gegeven wat op de site stond, en hun zouden gaan bellen voor mij en dan moet ik wachten op een oproep, maar op die site staat dat er geen wachtlijsten zijn dus, ik hoop snel! 

Maar het kwam er dus op neer dat ik er maar mee moest leren leven , en tja dat kan ik niet..Beperkt toch van alles hoor. Dusja nu ben iik nog na 2 foto´s en mri dus geen steek verder.. verdorie grrrr ik word een beetje boos over hoor.. 

@Luus & Christel, tja de hondjes lagen in bed bij mn ouders omdat er eentje beetje benauwd was die hebben een beetje kinkelhoest maar nu ging het niet over dus ze mochten toch maar op bed liggen, maar ze hebben dus echt heel vast geslapen, normaal blaffen ze om elk dingetje.. pff en nu .... tjaa. 

@Agness gelukig is het maar eventjes, sterkte nog hihi ! 

@Sylvia,, is het nog gelukt met schilderen?

@ Do beter dat je je mentaal beter voelt, alleen je rug dan maarjaa :Frown:  Sterktee!

Liefss,
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilnona,

Beste hé meid met je pols hopelijk ben je er snel van genezen.
Is niet alles hé met pijn zitten en niet weten wat je hebt.Ook ik sukkel al bijna een jaar met pijn aan mijn pols.Heb 2 maand geleden ook een mri laten nemen, maar helaas zonder resultaat.Nu heb ik volgende maand een afspraak bij een andere specialist misschien dat hij iets kan vinden.

Sterkte hé meid!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ach het is wel goed gekomen  :Wink: 
Jij ook sterkte met je 'ongestelde' gevoel!

@ Syl,
Succes met verven! Kan je zus niet meehelpen?

@ Do,
Het zit ook niet echt mee he, voel je je mentaal beter gaat je rug weer opspelen  :Frown:  
Hopelijk kan de andere specialist je verder helpen met je pols!
Sterkte! Ik hoop dat het leuk was met je dochter!

@ Ilonaa,
Balen zeg dat je geen steek verder bent  :Frown:  Ermee leren leven is ook niet een optie. Ik hoop dat je bij de specialist die jij doorgaf snel terecht kan en anders bij de topspecialistt die ze in het ziekenhuis bedacht hebben, plaatsing op beide lijsten kan geen kwaad lijkt me zo  :Wink: 
Heel veel sterkte ermee en ik duim voor een goede afloop!

Vandaag voel ik mij goed maar moe.
Beetje spierpijn nog van gister, geshopt met mijn moeder (vermoeiend maar ging wel goed) en daarna nog bij een vriend langs geweest en die een massage gegeven na het eten en voor/tijdens het film kijken. Thuis pc gemaakt die liep vast en zo lekker mijn bed opzoeken. Morgen is er weer een dag...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ach we maken er beste van hé, maar idd het wisseld iedere keer af.Ja die rug zal ik moeten mee leren leven.Is nu wel zo dat ik binnen enkele dagen mijn menstruatie moet krijgen, en dat heb ik wel meer last van mijn rug.
Is nl zo dat ik een beetje tegen ad ben anders had ik al lang iets genomen hoor.Moest het van kwaad naar erger gaan, ga ik wel naar de Dr.hoor,maar zolang dat het zo kan neem ik niets in.

De dochter komt vanavond pas.

Liefs Do :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, maar heb gisteren wel een kwartje van mijn rivotril genomen voor te slapen was helemaal op.Vandaag ga ik het rustig aan doen gewoon genieten van de dag.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
Ja is wel het beste om ermee te leren leven en er het beste van te maken  :Wink: 
Doe lekker rustig aan en geniet vanavond van je dochter haar bezoek!

Vandaag voel ik mij wat moe en heb spierpijn, ben nu al een week ongesteld ook  :Confused: . Ga weinig doen, alleen mijn pil ophalen want die ben ik nodig.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do , de rug hé ,ik kan er over mee spreken , je pols heeft denk toch te maken met je rug ik heb hetzelfde probleem zelfs al operatie aan de pols (carpel tunnel) rechterhand , niet veel opgelost , zou de linkerpols ook moeten doen maar ik sta niet te springen daar ik zoveel beterschap niet heb , kine zegt dat dit volledig vd. rug komt en dat ik mij niets anders moet laten wijs maken . vnd acupunctuur rug/ morgen electrotherapie handen ... vr de pijnen - misvorming hand  :Wink:  

Je lekker warm houden helpt ook, ik gebruik ook veel een kersenpitje  :Smile:  zalig . 

Geniet van je dag verzorg je goed een knuffel vr jou  :Embarrassment:  bterschap  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Zorg maar dat ze je die pil meegeven zodat je niet naar de stad hoeft Luuss!
Rust lekker uit meiden!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Amai :Confused: een hele week dat is wel lang hé?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Als kine aangeeft dat pijn pols vanuit je rug komt dan zou ik niet een operatie ondergaan die eerder niet geholpen heeft, maar idd met accupunctuur, massages, warmte en elektrotherapie kun je kijken of het betert. Ik hoop van wel!

@ Agnes,
Ja mijn apotheek doet altijd erg moeilijk, heb al paar keer ruzie daar gemaakt, komt ook omdat ze steeds hun eisen veranderen. Krijg daar al 20 jaar mijn medicatie waarvan ehm 12 jaar de pil, ene keer wel recept andere keer niet, ene keer wel gelijk betalen andere keer niet, ene keer wel dag van tevoren aangeven andere keer niet, wordt daar echt moe van. Wil mij bij ziekenhuis apotheek inschrijven, medewerkers zijn daar altijd vriendelijk, leggen veel meer uit en is altijd precies hetzelfde daar, maarja is wel of half uur fietsen of 45 min met bus...

@ Do,
Ja ik wordt er niet blij van, maar overleef het wel  :Wink: 
Soms wil ik wel pil doorslikken, maar vind het wel een geruststelling als ik elke maand ongesteld wordt...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss  :Smile:  , jij kunt je wel uitleven in jou dansen en sport hé , die maandelijkse ongemakken ben ik al een paar jaar door maar ik werd ook altijd goed bediend , met ouder worden verslechtert dat nog als men nu al sterke bloeding heeft ; ené dochter ook tot in het extreme , de andere 2 niet, dat is maar gewoontjes , ligt dit aan hormonen of niet geen idee.Rusten en je goed in de watten leggen maakt je vlug sterker . :Smile:  

Ik heb geen elektrotherapie gehad ( vd. handen) omdat mijn bekken vast zit  :EEK!:  kon moeilijk nog stappen en bewegen, wel al inspuitingen gekregen hiervoor maar hielp niet :confused dokter zei dat het wel in orde kwam en kiné heeft daar nu aan gewerkt om los te maken maar het is nog niet in orde en mijn lichaam voelt aan of er een bulldozer overgereden heeft , heb op een bepaald moment geroepen , hij dacht dat ik in zijne arm ging bijten vd. pijn ha ha ...ben nog een vurig type  :Big Grin: . 

Aan ieder een fijn weekend gewenst  :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoiiii,,

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed eigenlijk.. 
Gister weer naar de fysio geweest, maar eigenlijk kon ie niks doen voor me, maar toen ik zei van, ja maar ik heb echt heel veel pijn,toen had ie ff nagedacht en toen zei ie , ik ga tapen bij je proberen. Dus ik zei ja ik vind het goed hoor, dus hij heeft mn pols ingetaped gelukkig mocht ik mn 6 armbanden omhouden hihi. Nu voelt en ziet er het net als 1 grote pleister met allemaal kleine pleistertjs erop uit.Als ik dat er probeer af te halen dan blijft het ook aan het vel plakken en das best wel pijnlijk hihi! Maar dat gaan we dus nu proberen,en hopen dat het toch iets minder pijnlijk mee wordt..En als het niet werkt tja jammer dan maar dan hebben we dat toch geprobeerd, want mijn brace is wss ook weg.. :Frown: 

Liefss
Ilona

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk ben wat moe, maar dat is ook nu van mijn menstruatie.Voor de rest voel ik me wel oké geniet enorm van mijn verjaardag.Gisteren heb ik tezamen met mijn dochter mijn verjaardag gevierd.Heb een mooi cadeautje van haar gekregen en een mooi kaartje.Helaas kon ze er vandaag niet bij zijn, ze ging iets vieren met vrienden, ze is geslaagd in haar eerste stages goed hé! :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik voel me shit, heel mijn lichaam kreunt onder de reuma (regenweer), ik haat het en dan moet de winter nog komen. Ben nu al aan het manken omdat mijn heupprothese op speelt. Dinsdag es langs bij de HA en vragen om RXen te nemen. Die prothese zit er nu al meer dan 3 jaar in maar toch heb ik er nog altijd last van. Hopelijk hebben ze me geen amerikaanse brol gestoken die aan het afschilferen is want dan mag ik binnen x aantal jaar een andere laten steken op hun kosten maar van de revalidatiekosten spreken ze natuurlijk niet (3maand tot 1 jaar kiné en fysio) en dat zie ik helemaal niet zitten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja ik kan mij zeker uitleven met dansen en sporten  :Wink:  :Embarrassment: 
He vervelend dat je bekken vast zat en dat de inspuiting niet hielp  :Frown:  Hopelijk betert het wel met wat rust en een warm bad/warmte! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ilonaa,
Hopelijk werkt het intapen! Sterkte!

@ Do,
Begrijpelijk dat je je moe voelt!
Leuk dat je het zo gezellig met je dochter hebt gehad en dat je een leuk cadeautje van haar kreeg! Super dat ze geslaagd is voor haar eerste stage, gefeliciteerd!
Hopelijk heb je verder een leuke rustige dag/avond met je ventje!

@ Christel,
Vervelend dat het weer je zo parten speelt en dat je nog steeds last van heup prothese hebt  :Frown: 
Succes bij de HA dinsdag en sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij moe.
Gister met Ruben naar Amsterdam geweest. Bij fame (muziekwinkel) en American Book Center geneusd, daarna uit eten geweest bij pizzarie en daarna concert. Concert was echt leuk! Moesten helaas eerder weg om laatste trein naar huis te nemen. Echter op Utrecht aangekomen bleek aansluiting al weg te zijn ivm vertraging onze trei. Medewerkster regelde vervoer. Moesten trein naar Amersfoort nemen en dan zou er vervoer zijn voor naar Zwolle en Groningen. Was een touringbus zonder wc, dus ruim 3 uur in die bus gezeten en daarna naar dichtstbijzijnde kroeg gegaan voor toiletbezoek en drankje. Ruben ging naar huis en ik ben in mijn stamkroeg geweest tot eerste bus want taxi is erg duur. Was gezellig, maar ben wel moe nu.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Had uit nieuwsgierigheid eens gekeken naar de treinen van A'dam naar Groningen en ik vond dat die erg vroeg ging en dan nog met 3 overstappen ???? Nogal goed dat je stamkroeg nog open was want ja taxi's zijn overal heel duur denk ik. Toch goed dat het concert meegevallen is. Allé deze nacht mogen we een uurtje langer slapen, alhoewel 'k zal dan wel al om 6 u wakker zijn ipv om 7 uur, pfff

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja is normaal 2,5 uur reizen en laatste trein gaat idd vroeg, maar omdat ze tussen zwolle en amersfoort bezig zijn met spoor dit weekend duurt de reis 4 uur en 4 overstappen  :Frown:  
Ja stamkroeg kan ik altijd binnen komen en das zeker fijn, concert was ook erg leuk alleen jammer dat we zo vroeg weg moesten  :Frown:  Waren nog 3 jongens naast mij en ene vond mij wel leuk, zijn vrienden duwden hem steeds meer naar mij, was wel grappig, als ik keek deed hij ook extra zijn best met dansen, waren jaartje of 18/19 denk ik en heb nog een zwerver een blikje drinken gegeven en dar was die heel blij mee. Achja was wel leuk, maar ik had al/nog last van mijn lichaam en door vele rezen en lopen en staan nog meer, zolang ik bewoog ging t goed maar als ik stilzat ofzo dan echt pijn en nu erg moe....
Ja vannacht gaat klok uurtje terug natuurlijk... hoop dat je wel wat langer kan slapen!

----------


## gossie

redelijk

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, heb geen buikpijn meer van tant rooske en heb goed geslapen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat je je vandaag beter voelt dan gister!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt een geen buikpijn meer hebt  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me overgestimuleerd en gefrustreerd. Probeer pc aan de maak te krijgen want die loopt steeds vast, maar lukt niet echt, dacht ook dat het probleem opgelost was door Ruben een week geleden maar kennelijk niet  :Confused:  Daarnaast slecht geslapen en troubles met mijn broertje en Ruben...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Kan je soms helemaal niet mee zitten hé, alvast heel veel sterkte meid!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Nee het zit even niet mee hier... zit er even doorheen, kan echt niet meer tegen het feit dat sommige mensen alles wat er gebeurd en gezegd is vergeten en verdraaien  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja meid, daar kan ik inkomen heb dat 2 jaar geleden ook meegemaakt met mijn ex-schoonmoeder die heeft toens ook van alles en nog wat van mij verdraaid.Heb veel verdriet gehad, maar heb met haar gebroken klaar ermee.
Probeer het u allemaal niet teveel aan te trekken lieverd.Ze zijn het totaal niet waard, maar is allemaal gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Heb er ook een aantal maanden overdoen om dat een plaats te kunnen geven.
U karakter kunt ge niet veranderen van vandaag op morgen hé.

Sterkte Luussje :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

Meis ik wens je veel succes en kracht toe om door deze tijd heen te komen. Je staat altijd klaar voor een ander.! Jammer dat mensen dingen verdraaien en vergeten. :Mad: 

lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Suske'52

luuss, kom op voor jezelf en laat alles achter je, je verdient beter . :Smile:  Sterkte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Luuss,
Sterkte en probeer het zo snel mogelijk van je af te zetten!!

Ilona, 
heeft het tapen geholpen meissie??
Sterkte met die pols!

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me vandaag uitgeput moe ... maar zal straks toch nog op pad moeten naar de dierenwinkel en apotheek..
Gister een heerlijke dag gehad met m'n beste vriendin.. effe lekker nagenieten!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do, Gossie, Suske en Agnes,
Ik heb kansen genoeg gegeven, als de ander er geen enkele neemt dan houdt het op...

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je zo'n leuke dag hebt gehad met je beste vriendin!
Succes bij de apotheek en dierenwinkel, kan je je wofkes weer blij maken  :Wink: 

Ik heb eindelijk een nachtje goed geslapen  :Smile:  Beetje jammer dat het buiten zo grauw en grijs is, ik mis de zon! Vanavond lekker bodypumpen, doet mij altijd goed!

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je lieve Luuss!!
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Groot gelijk :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me fysiek goed, maar mentaal wat minder.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk ... vanmiddag weer buiten voor dierenarts voorschrift (Biki weer op ontstekingsremmers/pijnstillers zetten!), naar een andere zoomarkt (dierenwinkel) omdat ze niet alles hadden in degene waar ik gister geweest ben!
Vandaag ook vlees gaan bestellen voor de gourmet.. kwam er gister niet meer van!!

Morgen hopelijk een RUSTDAG!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb redelijk goed geslapen, maar heb gisteren wel iets ingenomen.Vandaag word het een rustig dagje, gisteren heel veel gedaan.Vanavond komt mijn dochter weer eten dat word weer gezellig wat bijpraten.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed heb zeer goed geslapen zonder dat ik iets heb genomen.Alleen heb ik nu weer wat last van mijn rechterbeen ambetant :Frown: gevoel.Ach sevens zal dat wel beteren met een badje te pakken.
Gisteren hele fijne dag gehad met mijn dochter, is hier in Belgie herfstvakantie.Mijn dochter heeft voor school zo'n stethoscoop nodig en daar was ze gisteren bij mij verpleegstertje mee aan spelen"grappig" :Big Grin: om te zien.
Eigenlijk best wel leuk nu een oudere dochter hebben :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je vandaag inderdaad een rustdag hebt!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je zo'n leuke avond met je dochter hebt gehad!
Hopelijk betert je rechterbeen na een bad!

Vandaag voel ik mij ietwat uitgeput (vooral mentaal) en heb hoofdpijn, gelukkig ligt Heavy lekker in mijn nek  :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoiii, ik heb denk ik al een week hier niet gepost, en dus ook niet echt gelezen,,sorryy :Embarrassment: 

Ik voel me vandaag, wel oké maar mentaal/geestelijk,iig in mn hoofd (ik weet niet hoe je dat precies goed noemt ) niet super ,ik moet nog steeds praten met de HA,maar ik weet echt niet hoe :Frown:  maar komt wel goed :Wink: . Vandaag weer naar de fysio geweest, tape heeft niet geholpen, maar hij heeft er wel weer een nieuwe overheen gedaan, 
maar hij doet wel keizeer :Frown:  Verder ´´klopt´´ ie ´ s avonds en had dit gevraagd,toen zei ie : Dan heb je teveel gedaan, haha dus jaa,, klopt ook wel hoor.. Maar goed, ze hebben trouwens ook nog niet gebeld van dat hand-pols centrum in Eindhoven, ik hoop wel dat ze dat ff snel doen..

Voor degene die het nodig hebben, beterschap sterkte of succes! 

Liefss
Ilona

----------


## xylina

ik me een beetje heel erg dom..

heb mn nagel eraf gestoten bij een brievenbus die een klapveer heeft en dus meteen dichtknalt!
dus naar de huisartsenpost  :Frown: 
me gelnagel en eigen nagel zijn eraf getrokken en hing alleen nog aan de nagelriem vast op 2 punten, heb nu geen nagel meer dr op en me vinger gekneusd door de klap :Frown: 
zit nu met verband eromheen....
en het ergste is nog dat het me rechter middelvinger is en ik rechts ben!
maarja verder gaat het wel goed...

groetjes toosnagelloos

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed, heb goed geslapen tot 11.30u was echt moe.Alleen heb ik nog wel wat last  :Frown: van mijn rechterbeen, maar voor de rest gaat het wel.

@Luuss,

Was enorm gezellig met de dochter wat bijkletsen :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Ik hoop dat dat hand-pols centrum je snel belt!
Sterkte met je pols!

@ Xylina,
He balen is dat zeg! Ik hoop dat het snel geneest!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt en dat je zo gezellig met je dochter hebt bijgekletst! Doet wel deugd  :Wink:  Hopelijk heb je snel minder last van je rechterbeen.

----------


## xylina

tnx luus.

vandaag voel ik me wel ok, op me vinger na, ben er achtergekomen dat verband wisselen ook erg veel pijn doet :Frown:  en dat moet helaas elke dag...
heb nu wel paracetamolletjes met codeine...

do fijn dat je het zo gezellig hebt gehad met je dochter!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

Voel mij echt slecht al ben ik geen klager maar het gaat even niet ......ben vd. 3 x langs kine geweest, en voel mij geradbraakt , bekken zit vast  :EEK!:  vd. vochtuitstoting schouder allebei zeer pijnelijke behandeling en massage om alles zoveel mogelijk terug op plooi te krijgen als het nog lukt ???? :EEK!:  

Dokter zegt al een gans jaar dat er een zenuw gekneld was en kreeg daarvoor op die plaats inspuiting , nu totaal iets anders  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Xylina,
Ja verband wisselen is pijnlijk, hopelijk helpt de pijnstiller! Sterkte!

@ Suske,
Hielpen die inspuitingen wel tegen de pijn en het vast zitten?
Hopelijk voel je je na een lekker bad en wat ontspanning iets beter!
Sterkte!

Ik voel me vrolijk heb zin in vanavond dansen/uitgaan met een goede vriend  :Smile:  Zo lang geleden  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Sterkte suske!


Vandaag heb ik lekker geslapen en de pijn aan mijn rechterbeen valt mee.Het enige waar ik mee zit zijn lastige gevoelens naar mijn ma toe.Ik begrijp haar totaal niet wat ze bezielt. Vroeger had ik met haar zo'n goede band en ziens mijn vader een beroerte heeft gehad ziet mij niet meer staan. kan aan nemen dat je er voor elkaar moet zijn, maar op deze manier vind ik maar niet kunnen. Als ik aan haar vraag kom je eens langs om een tasje koffie te drinken, komt er altijd iets tussen.Heb er echt genoeg van, moet altijd langs mijne kant komen. Ik moet altijd naar hun gaan vind echt niet leuk meer. En ergste van al is dat het bij mijn ouders niet eens gezellig is, gaat altijd over zelfde, "mijn vader" pfff...
Weet je mijn vader is altijd zo'n arrogante man geweest, met een dominant karakter, die vroeger altijd naar zichzelf keek, en hij moest altijd zijn zin krijgen.En nu met die beroerte is dat nog erger geworden, maar ik geef er niet aan toe hoor.Nu ben ik 40 jaar geworden en hij denkt dat ik nog een kind ben.En ergste van al is dat mijn moeder altijd partij voor hem kiest,ben het zo beu hé :Mad: 
En als ik dan niet langs komt neemt mijn moeder dat mij kwalijk, moet gewoon hun zin geven.Dat knaagt echt aan mij :Frown:  
Ja moest dit even van me afschrijven want ik loop er al dagen meer rond.


@Luuss,

Maak er een fijne avond van

Liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
Fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt en de pijn meevalt  :Smile: 
Spijtig te horen dat het contact met je ouders steeds moeizamer verloopt!  :Frown: 
Ik kan mij goed indenken dat je niet steeds hun kant op wil/kan komen en dat je het ook wel eens over andere onderwerpen wil hebben!
Ik snap wel dat je moeder niet jou kant op durft te komen bang om je vader alleen te laten, maar ik denk dat het goed voor haar is dat zij er ook eens uit komt en andere dingen doet en dat op dat moment er iemand anders voor je vader zorgt! Maarja misschien is dat er moeilijk in te krijgen...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dat is er totaal niet in te krijgen bij mijn ma.Het gaat al zover dat mijn vader haar opbelt dat ze boodschappen gaat doen.Ach langs de ene kant heeft ze het hem ook zo gewoon gemaakt, en dan krijgt ge dat als resultaat.Moet zeggen dat ik er wel enorm onder lijd, maar heb me er bij neer gelegd bij de situatie.Vind gewoon jammer dat ze mij niet in mijn waarde laat, ze kan mij toch niet dwingen om langs te komen.Dat doe ik bij haar toch ook niet.

Liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Spijtig dat je moeder nooit even zonder je vader kan/wil zijn, tijd voor jezelf is namelijk erg belangrijk en zeker als je steeds voor iemand zorgt...
Ja jammer dat ze het niet begrijpt maar dwingen is niet een oplossing!
Gelukkig heb jij een andere band met jou dochter!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Das waar gelukkig maar, ook al zie ik mijn man doodgraag een meid wil ik toch niet zijn voor hem.
Alé ga nu even een luchtje scheppen ga even dorp.

Fijne dag nog lieve Luuss :Wink: 

Liefs Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Pff lijkt me vervelend zeg! Ach van je familie moet je het ook maar hebben hoor.. Hier ook genoeg familie problemen!

Vandaag voel ik me heerlijk uitgerust, lekker uitgeslapen vanmorgen, met vriendlief geshopt en verder niets gedaan, heerlijk zo'n weekend niet te hoeven blokken voor school!

Schrok me vannacht wel kapot van onze kat zeg, mn moeder voelde zich gisteravond niet goed dus lag vroeg op bed, de kat lag bij mij in mn kamer (Gebeurd nooit  :Stick Out Tongue: ) en midden in de nacht schrok ik wakker omdat ik het gevoel had dat iets me aan zat te staren, en jawel hoor zit mevrouw vlak naast mn hoofd te wachten tot ik opkijk en zij kan bleren naast mn hoofd! Schrok me helemaal wild van dat beest!

----------


## xylina

@ syl lol ik ken dat, die van mij wachte altijd tot dat 1 van ons half wakker werd en dan ploftie die op je hoofd voor aandacht hahah..

@luus have fun
@do vervelend dat je je moet aanpassen aan je ouders.. hoop dat het snel beter wordt!!


voel me vandaag niet zo best..
kon vanmorgen me hand helemaal niet bewegen zonder pijn, vriend heeft me moeten aankleden :Frown: 
na een dagje in de mitella gaat het redelijk..
heb ook maar besloten om 2x perdag verband te wisselen in de hoop dat het dan niet vast kleeft :Frown: au...
verder voel ik me klote omdat ik bijna niks kan, hoop ook nooit iets aan me rechterarm te krijgen want dan kan ik echt niks meer!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag goed geslapen  :Smile: 

@Syl, Xylina,

Hoop het ook dat het snel zal veranderen, maar heb er geen goede hoop op.Ach we maken er beste van veel keus heb ik niet :Wink: 
Ondertussen ben ik het zo al gewend, maar soms mis een familie wel.

----------


## Ronald68

Super ben onder de 90 kg! Meteen even gezondigd overigens, heerlijke ham-kaas croissant gegeten.
Morgen start ik toch met afbouwen. Er is nu 23 kg af en heb vandaag voor het eerst sinds jaren een broek maatje 34 aan.

----------


## dotito

@Proficiat Ronald :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, proficiat dat je het al zo lang uitgehouden hebt en dat er al zo veel af is, amai dat is karakter hebben. 
@Sil, mijn kat doet dat zo een keer of 5 elke nacht, binnen buiten en altijd met een grote miauw binnen natuurlijk, ben het al gewoon, ik hoor het soms zelfs niet meer en treze zit 's nachts altijd voor het venster naar buiten te kijken. 
@Do, ik heb ook niks aan mijn familie, nochtans het is een grote, heb al gezegd dat ze me niet meer moeten uitnodigen op familiefeestjes dat ik toch niet meer kom, heb er mijn buik van vol. 
@Xyl, ja zo'n nagel doet pijn he ? Heb mijn vinger ook eens tussen de deur van de auto gekletst, ik deed bijna in mijn broek van de zeer, mijn nagel is er uit gegroeid maar heeft heel lang geduurd eer ik een nieuwe had en je klets daar dan overal mee tegen, niet plezant. 
Verder voel ik me wel goed vandaag, juist met de woefs gaan wandelen aan het Atomium in Brussel, de toerist uithangen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja heb ook een redelijk grote familie, maar is allemaal geroddel en benijd begrijp dat niet.Als het dan zo is ben ik nog liever gelukkig alleen, dan ongelukkig samen met mijn familie.
Is allemaal zo gemaakt weet ge pfff...."nee dank"u :Confused: 

En wat betreft met mijn moeder, daar heb ik altijd een goede band mee gehad, maar sinds mijn vader die beroerte heeft gehad komt ze niet meer langs.Ach moet er gewoon mee leren leven, niets aan te doen.

Gelukkig heb ik een lieve man en een lieve dochter dat kunnen ze mij al niet afpakken :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal,....wat een fijne site is dit.....ff vertellen over vandaag....

Ik heb vannacht voor het eerst sinds hele lange tijd redelijk goed geslapen, hèèrlijk, ik ben er dankbaar voor en ging met een vredig gevoel mijn bed uit. ik wilde wel langer blijven liggen, maar ja, mijn hondje moet òòk uit, dus hoppa opstaan! en nu geniet ik vd dag en een zonnetje. och ja.. Proficiat Ronald68, holimoossie 23 kg minder, wat een prestatie, Hulde!!!! hou dit vast... Groeten.....

----------


## gossie

@ RONALD

WAT GOED VAN JE, PROFICIAT MET HET HET BEHALEN VAN 23KG MINDER. :Smile: 

Vandaag voelde ik me redelijk, al een paar dagen niets van me laten horen. Ik was en ben druk bezig met mijn kamer. Nieuwe vloer en wat meubels. Wat een mens al bezig kan houden. Paar dagen vrij gehad. Af en toe wat gelezen op het MC.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Veel plezier met je nieuwe vloer/meubels :Big Grin: 
Geniet maar van je vrije dagen, of moet je morgen al terug gaan werken?

@Elisabeth,

Fijn te horen dat je goed hebt geslapen, kan deugd doen hé :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Elisabeth, 
Ja met hondjes moet je op tijd uit je bed hé, ze komen het je wel vertellen als ze er uit moeten. Ik heb chance met de mijnen, dat is ne lange slaper en als ik slaap, hij ook, lekker met mij onder de dekens en zijn haar ligt dan even wild als dat van mij als we samen van onder de dekens komen. En nu zijn we naar een echt Antwerps liedje aan het luisteren se van Wannes Van de Velde, Ik wil deze nacht in de stroaten verdwoalen.....met een wink aan Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Lekker geshopt in het dorp las ik  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt!

@ Syl,
Haha maffe kat  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heb je verder een leuk rustig weekend gehad?

@ Xylina,
Ik sliep een keer bij mijn beste vriendin en der vriend en daar werd ik wakker van Fly (jongste van de 2 katten) die op mijn hoofd lag  :Embarrassment: 
Ik weet nog hoe pijnlijk verband wisselen en in bak soda voor wond schoon te maken was, dus veel sterkte! Hoop dat het snel betert!

@ Ronald, 
Super nieuws! Gefeliciteerd!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Smile:  Is wel lekker even wandelen met de woefs en uitwaaien...

@ Elisabeth0,
Fijn dat je eindelijk eens redelijk goed geslapen hebt, doet deugd  :Smile: 
Ja een hond moet uitgelaten worden he, achja frisse neus is ook wel lekker en het zonnetje scheen vandaag ook weer eens...

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je redelijk voelt. Ja nieuwe vloer en meubels kan een mens echt bezighouden  :Wink:  Geniet er van!

Vandaag voel ik me moe.
Gister erg leuk op stap geweest en lekker gedanst, wel per ongeluk verkeerd vet mee en iemand anders de mijne maar dat wordt nog terug geruild binnenkort, was alleen zo gezellig dat ik rond half 9 thuis was dus kon gelijk met pap door naar de muziekmarkt. Veel lp's gekocht en nog 5 dvds voor mn broertje. Rond half 1 waren we thuis vanmiddag en toen ben ik mijn bedje eindelijk ingekropen want was bekaf van al de gezelligheid Nu lekker aan het genieten van de aangeschafte lp's en uitrusten!

----------


## xylina

@luus, gelukkig geen sodabadje!! het losweken van het verband met lauwwater deed al verdomd zeer!!!

voel me vandaag wel redelijk, de paracetamol met codeine doet zn werk!
en ben blij met me beslissing om het 2 x perdag te verbinden, HET PLAKT NIE MEER!!!
metk wel als ik te veel met rechts doe ik erg veel last krijg van me vinger :Frown: 
maarja dat gaat wel over...

iedereen die het nodig heeft sterkte en beterschap!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss0404,

Het klinkt tof wat je schrijft, lekker stappen, en leuke lp's gekocht, wauw wat nostalgisch, super, en wat lief de dvd's voor je broer...èn dan lekker slapen, je hebt het nodig, wauw wat een energie verbruikt..groeten....

christel1,
lachen zeg, jij met je hondjes slapen, en dan verwilderde haren, ik zie het voor mij  :Smile: 

Fijne dag allemaal gewenst met energie en minder pijn...doegieeee groetjes....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Leuk alles hierboven te lezen.. even geen fut om iedereen persoonlijk aan te spreken.
Voel me dood-op maar voldaan, vandaag wordt een heerlijke rustdag én rustige dag!

Iedereen een dikke knuff en een fijne dag!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Xylina,
Gelukkig weekt het los met warm water en werkt de pijnstiller  :Smile: 
Fijn dat het verband makkelijker losgaat nu je 2x verschoond.

@ Elisabeth9,
Ja ik heb zeker veel energie verbruikt van het weekend, merk dat nu toch wel, maarja het was de moeite waard  :Wink: 
Hoe is het met jou? Leuk dat je een reactie achter liet op mn profiel!  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Hoe is het gourmetten afgelopen?
Rust lekker uit meid! 

Vandaag voel ik mij moe maar voldaan  :Smile:  Beetje bijgeslapen, beetje opgeruimd en gestoft en Heavy zijn kooi helemaal schoongemaakt die was er de hele dag gezellig uit.

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,

Fijn dat het met Heavy goed gaat, zo ook met jou, al ben je wel moe. Maar je straalt posiviteit uit.

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Vanochten werd er gelijk geroepen om hulp. Ik heb mijn eigen afspraak kunnen verzetten. Om zodoende met diegene mee te gaan naar de vervangende HA. A.s woensdagochtend om 08.00uur ben ik weer van de partij met haar bij de HA
Hopelijk gaat het dan redelijk met haar. En is het bloeden gestopt. Zodat ze niet naar de KNO arts hoeft, om het dicht te branden.

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me heerlijk! Een lekker dagje vrij gehad en het hele weekend en vandaag geen huiswerk of leerwerk. Ben weer helemaal uitgerust, nu morgen er weer tegenaan op school!

----------


## Agnes574

Goed dat te horen Syl!

Jij ook rusten Luuss!!

Gossie, ook aan jezelf denken hé!!

Slaapwel Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ja Heavy doet het nog goed voor zo'n oude bok  :Wink:  En ik probeer altijd positief te blijven hoe moeilijk het soms ook is er is altijd iets positiefs  :Wink: 
Fin dat je je redelijk voelt en dat je een ander helpt! Hopelijk komt het goed met degene die je geholpen hebt!

@ Syl,
Fijn te horen dat je een lekker rustig weekend hebt gehad en je weer frisse moed hebt voor de komende schoolperiode  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Ik probeer mijn rust wel te nemen hoor, ben ik ook wel nodig  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, heb weer rare dromen gehad en dus niet geweldig geslapen. Zo even douchen dan voel ik me vast beter, dan de was doen en dan om half 7 sporten  :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

Nou heb ik een hele tekst geetypt valt de laptop uit  :Mad:  nou dan ga ik maar overnieuw beginnen hihi. 


@Do, hoe gaat het met je ?

@Xylina hoe gaat het met je vinger alweer wat beter of ?

@Ronald fantastisch dat je al zoveel bent afgevallen ! 

@Suske hoe gaat het met jouw en je schouder(s)? 

@Elisabeth, En hoe gaat het jouw dan ?

@Gossie, fijn dat je je wat beter voelt en hopelijk gaat het ook weer beter met die andere die je hielp! 

@Sylvia lekker he zon dagje vrij ,nu ben je idd weer lekker uitgerust!

@Agness en hoe gaat het met jouw eigenlijk ?

@Luus, Hopelijk heeft het douchen en het sporten je beetje geholpen! En gelukkig was het maar een droom he, en die komen niet zo heel vaak uit hopen we dan maar. 


Zo een hele lange lijst haha! 

Ik voel me vandaag opzich wel goed, alleen ik ben een beetje booos op het ziekenhuis en die heb ik vandaag dus ff gebeld, en wat blijkt ze hebben dus nog niet naar eindhoven gebeld, nou had ik de secretaresse aan de lijn en die moest nog het nummer hebben en de site terwijl ik het tegen de assistente had gezegd maar ze ging in mijn dossier kijken en er achteraan.Maar wat ze nog meer zei was dat er een brief naar mijn huisarts is gestuurd, kijk ik heb er helemaal geen probleem mee ofzo maar het is wel zonder mijn toestemming en medeweten gedaan, ik wist er echt helemaal niks van af . Gelukkig heb ik een hele lieve huisarts, en hij helpt me echt overal mee enzo dus dat is niet probleem ik vind het gewoon niet leuk dat ze het me niet hebben gevraagd maarja toemaar ik zal ze vergeven :Wink:  

Ik ga denk ik volgende week even naar mn huisarts, voor pijnmedicatie want het doet echt zeer,af en toe staan er gewoon tranen in mn ogen maarja.. 
ik heb weer genoeg gezeurd, moet ik eigenlijk in het klaagtopic doen hihi sorry! 

Maar morgen heb ik lekker de 1e2uur uitval haha anders moest ik etaleren en presenteren ,tuurlijk ik vind dat wel leuk hoor, maar deze week had ik er toch geen zin in dus komt moooi uit  :Big Grin:  
Nu kan ik lekker uitslapen tot 10 uuur  :Stick Out Tongue:  


Lieffs
Ilona

----------


## xylina

@ ilona, 
ja sommige ziekenhuizen zijn niet zo slim!!
hoop dat je snel goede pijn medicatie krijgt!!!!!

met mij gaat het wel weer de goede kant op, nagelbed steek/klopt nog wel vaak en moet idd niet te veel doen want dan kan ik niks mee, maar het verband plakt nie mer vast, wat be ik daar blij mee zeg!!
verder is me vinger nog gevoellig omdat die gekneusd is maar ja.....

hoop dat het met iedereen snel weer goed gaat!!

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Met mij gaat het redelijk goed, alleen voel ik me wat moe.

Voel me in algemeen redelijk goed, maar word de laaste tijd wel vlug snel moe en die rug doet soms ook pijn.Ventje is wel heel de week thuis  :Big Grin: word een drukke/gezellige week.Morgen gaan we naar Ikea in Gent de stad van ons Agnes, we gaan kijken voor een nieuwe buffetkast. In wilrijk zijn ze momenteel niet beschikbaar en ik kan niet wachten voor ze te gaan halen :Smile: dus rijden we maar naar Gent. Voor de rest gaan we nog wat wandelen, en maken we er samen een toffe week van.

Zal van de week niet zo vaak op forum zitten, bij deze alvast voor iedereen heel veel liefde/en een fijne week toegewenst.

Veel liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

@Ilonaa, 
Bij ons gaat er automatisch een brief naar de huisarts, de eerste keer vragen ze er wel naar of dat mag, maar ik heb dat het liefste want van al die medische uitleg versta ik toch geen reet en de huisarts kan het dan duidelijk uitleggen. Kunnen ze je nu echt geen deftige pijnmedicatie geven ? Mijn HA weet al dat normale produkten voor mij niet half sterk genoeg zijn en schrijft dan direct een opiaat voor en dan nog helpt het soms voor geen fluit. 
Do, pas op voor je bankkaart als je naar Ikea gaat.... je komt altijd met meer buiten dan je denkt. 
Xil, 
Pas op met je vinger hé dat je hem nergens tegen kletst want dan ga je zeker uit je dak. 
Aan iedereen, met dit regenweer goed cocoonen onder een warm fleeceke in de zetel, gaat zeker deugd doen. 
Donderdag is het hier bij ons een feestdag, dus weer een lang weekend bij mijn ventje 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## xylina

christel, jah idd oppassen... heb hem idd al gestoten lol.....au.....
maar het gaat gelukkig steeds beter!!
afgelopen nacht met vriendlief naar de gameshop gereden voor een nieuw spel..
hij helemaal blij hahahah dus ik ook wel blij voor hem :Smile:  zelf weer heerlijk een boek gekocht..... blij blij

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me heel goed, maar heb wel tot half tien in mijn bed gelegen. Dan rap naar de apotheek voor mijn dochter. Dan ben ik haar kamer beginnen opruimen en zoon zijn kleren ook mee in de was gestoken. 2 wassen gedraaid, de eerste is nu aan het drogen, gestofzuigd op de kamers en badkamer, daarna beneden gestoft, gezogen, en gedweild, dan rap naar de winkel nu ik zoonlief zijn auto nog heb en mag terug want ben nog iets vergeten. De soep staat al op het vuur... en morgen lig ik weer plat se. Ik zou nog moeten strijken maar weet echt niet of ik er nog de moed ga voor hebben. Ik zal wel zien hoe mijn hoofd staat.... maar zou het liefst vandaag nog doen, kan ik morgenvroeg naar mijn ventje gaan ....

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  amaai jij bent juist een turbo  :Big Grin:  ....ik was vroeger ook zo maar dat is vroeger en moet er nu mij maar bij neerleggen .... :EEK!:  heb daar moeilijk mee en moet dit kunnen loslaten ..... 

vnd. beter dan de vorige dagen en hopelijk blijft het zo .grtjs suske  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ben toch maar beginnen strijken, nu ga ik even naar de markt ontspannen want de volgende lading is nog niet droog (droogkast kan mij niet volgen ha ha) en dan rustig relax tv kijken.....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me .. niet zo geweldig vandaag (al 2 nachten nauwelijks geslapen door die rotknie (doet pijn!!) en zelfs m'n slaapmeds laten het nu afweten,...grrr)
Sietske, jij nog tips voor me om een goede en ongevaarlijke slaapcocktail te maken?  :Wink: 

Vanmiddag snel even naar apotheek voor herhaalrecepten en verder de komende dagen gewoon véél proberen slapen en nietsdoen!!!! Mijn huis is aan kant, dus ik zit op m'n gemak  :Smile: 

Voor de belgen hier; geniet van het lange weekeind!!
Voor de nederlanders; alvast een fijn weekeind  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

18 - 20 - 22 uur een tranxene van 50 mg innemen
en voor het slapen je slaaptabletten!
lijkt erg veel maar dat kan een mens zeker hebben, anders had ik dit niet kunnen typen...je kan zelfs wel 4 tranxene,s innemen, heb ik jaren gedaan.
en ik ben helemaal tevreden over mn doorslaper(zelf weer zitten dealen natuurlijk)
maar slaap nu ongeveer 12 uur per nacht!

----------


## dotito

@ Agnes,

Sterkte meid!

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Xylina,..prettig gevoel om zo blij te zijn, hèèrlijk!

Christel, Wauw wat ben jij een duizendpoot vandaag, toff, straks lekker uitrusten.

Agnes, Sterkte met je knie, bah wat ellendig, geniet van een Goede Conctail mèt pil voordat je gaat slapen....

Dotito, neem je rust als je kunt, het is enorm lastig dat gevoel....

IK voel mij lusteloos, maar ik ben achter de pc gaan zitten om van alles te lezen, dat doet mij goed. ik ging vanmorgen Fitnessen maar dat wilde niet lukken, mijn lichaam had er geen zin in  :Smile:  giga moe, misschien nog een reactie van de griepprik van gister? was duizelig, misselijk, maar nu ik thuis ben en kalm aan doe gaat het beter...

fijne, rustige, gezellige dag allemaal....

Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisabeth,

Zal ik zeker doen, jij ook u rust nemen hé. En die nevenwerkingen kunnen best van de griep spuit komen.

Fijne dag nog :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik me heen en weer geslingerd tussen 3 buurvrouwen.
De overbuurvrouw gaat verhuizen naar Brabant. Mijn naaste buurvrouw moest naar de specialist. Nog geen duidelijk antwoord of ze geopereerd moet worden. En mijn achterbuurvrouw heeft een bloedneus, erg heftig. Tampon erin, werd vandaag eruitgehaald. Met de vraag of het nog bloedde.? Jazeker tot +_ 2uur erna. Het is nu gestopt. Anders moet ze als nog naar het zkh. Ik ga ervan uit dat het nu echt gestopt is. Alle 3, heb ik vandaag 2x bezocht.
De overbuurvrouw heeft een zieke hond. Vandaar.

Ik ben nu eindelijk een uur thuis, om mijn eigen eten voor te bereiden. En vanavond vroeg naar bed.

Ik wens iedereen die rustig aan moet doen, beterschap. En voor diegene die vandaag een goede dag hadden. Blijf dit zo houden...

----------


## christel1

Amai Gossie, 
Ik ga verhuizen, wil ook zo een brave buren hebben. Hier mag je nog doodvallen dan zien ze het nog niet pfff

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Wauw wat een drukte met je 3 buurvrouwen,. wat lief dat je ze allemaal bezoekt, tjonge een hectische dag dus! succes verder..

Christel: nou dat is òòk triest dat niemand aandacht heeft voor elkaar ( de buren) gelukkig ben jij anders...

Ik voel mij vandaag redelijk goed, dus dat is tof. vanmiddag heb ik zakjes met snoep gevuld voor de kinderen in verband met Sint Maarten in Nederland, dan mogen de kindertjes snoep halen langs de deuren...ik woon op een flat, dus ik hoop dat er kinderen komen...dus kaarsjes aan bij de voordeur als dat lukt met die wind..  :Smile:  .brrrr en maar afwachten, anders deel ik het vd week uit aan wat kindjes...spannend ik ben benieuwd! 

fijne gezellige warme avond gewenst voor allen!!! Groetjes van Elisa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Ja voelde me beter na t douchen, sporten zat er even niet in...
Vervelend dat het ziekenhuis niet gebeld heeft naar specialist, hopelijk komt het snel in orde!
Wel lekker dat les uitviel kon je even wat langer slapen  :Wink: 

@ Xylina,
Fijn dat t iets beter gaat, gevoelig zal je hand/vinger/nagel nog wel een tijdje blijven...

@ Do,
Geniet lekker van deze week met je ventje! 
Het is ook weer waar je moe van wordt; weinig zon, veel regen, koud en snel donker, ik zit al te wachten op kerst (lichtjes in de duisternis) en op de lente  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Veel plezier dit lange weekend bij je ventje! Geniet van de rust, je hebt gister genoeg gedaan  :Wink: !

@ Suske,
Ik hoop dat het beter blijft gaan! Sterkte en veel plezier met alle drukte rondom carnaval!

@ Agnes,
He balen dat slaapmeds het af laten weten en je zo'n pijn aan je knie hebt  :Frown: 
Scheelt dat je huis aan kant is, kan jij lekker rustig aan doen en hopelijk wat (bij) slapen en herstellen!

@ Elisabeth,
Jammer dat je lichaam geen zin had in fitness, maar doe je weinig aan...
Zou reactie op griepprik kunnen zijn, hopelijk voel je je vandaag wat fitter!

@ Gossie,
Je hebt het maar druk met de buren, ze mogen blij zijn met zo'n goede buurvrouw als jou! 

Vandaag voel ik me goed, alleen beetje moe...
Gister heerlijk gezwommen en naar de sauna geweest met beste vriendin, was koud buiten maar werden weer lekker warm in sauna en stoombad (in naaktgedeelte is dat buiten namelijk) Daarna langs haar werk gegaan voor drankje doen en zij zou nog loon krijgen en daarna naar een vriend gegaan en daar samen met vriend van beste vriendin (4 man in totaal) gekaasfondued, cabaret gekeken en gekletst. Was erg gezellig! Thuisgekomen zei broertje gelijk dat zn laptop niet functioneerde dus daar na gekeken maar kon t niet vinden. Gaan slapen, Heavy er vanochtend uitgelaten en kwam een vriend mn broertjes laptop maken en kletsen. Nu lekker rustig aan, misschien zo sporten, het regent en waait hard hier dus zullen zien of er iemand komt voor Sint Maarten...

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag,, goed, maaar ben bij de fysio geweest, om mn tape er weer af te laten halen, en hij deed zon zeer, dus ik vermoedde zelf een onsteking, en jahoor, ik haalde het eraf(anders doet hij harder trekken) en toen kwam er een heel vies bultje tevoorschijn met allemaal pus enzo, blijkt dus dat dat bultje is gaan ontsteken en dat niet wegkon dus zon pijn ging doen, hij heeft schoongemaakt met alcohol (aauuuw!) en nu zit er een pleistertje op ,nu word ik ook niet meer ingetaped ook omdat dit moet genezen, maar ook omdat het niet echt hielp , maar zodra dat vieze bultje meer pijn doet en roder enzo dan moet ik ff naar de huisarts,maar opzich moet het gewoon gaan helen, het voelt wel heel verdoofd aan iemand een idee of dit zo hoort?. Het was toch een pijne bedoeling hoor, en dat is het nog steeds ,doet net zo pijn als met de tape , haha maar dat komt wel goed!


Beterschap/Succes/Sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft. :Wink: 


Liefss
Ilona

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed, op school gaat het ook super, gister te horen gekregen dat ik weer een 8 heb voor mn wiskunde toets  :Smile:  Dus nu al twee 8'en. Helemaal blij! Aan de andere kant ook weer minder, al vanaf dinsdag bezig met geslinger wegens stank in mn kamer, het komt wss bij de buurvrouw vandaan, en de woningbouw wilt niet meewerken. Ik ga dus vannacht voor de 3e keer op rij bij vriendlief slapen. Gelukkig dat hij dichtbij woont, anders had ik thuis op de grond kunnen slapen!

@ Ilonaa,

Ah wat vervelend! Kan je helaas ook niet verder helpen, heb geen idee wat het is! Wel sterkte ermee trouwens!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag is mijn ventje me deze morgen komen halen. Normaal kwam ik maar morgen en ging hij poetsen maar we hebben het samen gedaan, ik de badkamer en hij afstoffen en stofzuigen in de living/kamer en daarna heb ik eens gedweild en zijn 3 hemden gestreken en een t-shirtje en een broek (proper ventje) en om 11 u waren we klaar. Met het stormweer vastgesteld dat er een lek is aan de grote venster, het water liep binnen, allé foto's genomen en nu de huisbaas verwittigen dat hij niet in de problemen komt. Dat is hier zo'n grote venster met deur, niks van beton eigenlijk, waarschijnlijk als ze geen problemen willen hebben wordt dat volledig uitbreken en vernieuwen maar of ze dat gaan doen is nog af te wachten en nu 4 dagen zalig niksen. 
Sil, heb dat ook eens gehad in een huurhuis, als het regende dan kwam er echt een stank uit de riolering, niet te doen en de huisbaas deed er niks aan en de gasboiler die vloog uit als er een beetje wind was en de leidingen van het water in de badkamer bevroren in de winter zodat ik de was niet kon doen, was blij dat ik daar niet te lang gewoond heb. 
Ilonaa, ziet er echt niet goed uit, moest ik van jou zijn zou ik toch maar naar de HA gaan, misschien antibiotica voor de ontsteking in zalf of zo ??? 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me vrij rustig. De buurvrouw met de bloedneus heb ik vandaag 1x bezocht. Gelukkig blijft de bloedneus weg. 

@Ilona,
ik kan je niet verder helpen. Ik hoop dat het bultje snel geneest. En sterkte met je arm. :Smile: 

@Christel,
jammer dat je niet zo'n contact met je buren hebt. Maar ajb. val niet dood :Wink: 
Al ben ik geen directe buur, misschien, wss. een verre buur. :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

@Sylvia,
Fijn om te horen dat het lekker gaat op school. :Smile:  :Smile:  Een fijne avond met je vriend.

@Luuss,
Ook fijn om te horen dat het goed met je gaat. Zo ook met Heavy :Smile:  :Smile: 
Maar misschien wordt je wel moe van je bezigheden

----------


## christel1

Ben nog niet van plan om dood te vallen zelle, heb net mijn meds genomen se om mijn hartslag onder controle te houden  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gossie

Gelukkig maar, Christel :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Vervelend zeg dat je een ontsteking hebt  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het snel geneest!

@ Syl,
Super zeg dat je een 8 op wiskunde had!
Balen dat de woningbouw niks wil doen aan de stank  :Frown:  Gelukkig woont je vriend dichtbij!

@ Christel,
Ik hoop dat de huisbaas van je ventje iets gaat doen aan de lekkerij!
Geniet lekker van het samenzijn met je ventje!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je wat rustiger voelt en dat het met de ene buuvrouw goed gaat  :Smile: 
Ik denk dat ik me moe voel door de dingen die ik doe (ookal doe ik veeeel minder dan in de lente en zomer), de weinige en slechte slaap van de afgelopen tijd en het donkere weer (ik krijg altijd veel energie van de zon en dat mist nu)...soms lijkt een winterslaap mij wel lekker, net als beren  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Moe, Meer dan 50 uurtjes werk op zitten, ben er helemaal klaar mee.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ronald68: Wauw wat veel uren man, Tijd voor wat ontspanning!....

èn wat de andere dames betreft....als je een bepaalde ziekte onder de leden hebt is het moeizaam om dan van alles nog te gaan doen, mààr dat is dan òòk topsport....  :Big Grin: ....ik voelde mij vanmiddag een dweil... :Smile:  vanmorgen van alles in mijn huisje gedaan, beetje poetsen enz, vanmiddag wilde ik naar de Intratuin om de kerstspullen te bekijken maar ik was zo moe, dat ik mijn afspraak moest afbellen.. ( jammer).vanmiddag hèèrlijk op de bank gehangen en nu heb ik weer wat energie..hoera....pfffff beetje gestreken en nu de hond Bhody uitlaten  :Stick Out Tongue:  zalig met die wind, ha,ha,...we waaien bijna weg....daarna maar gezond koken en dan hoppa weer relaxen....

Fijn weekend allemaal, Liefssssssss van Elisa....

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ventje zijn voorraad kast eens uitgerommeld, stonden dingen in die al 2 jaar overtijd waren, ventje denk altijd dat de oorlog gaat uitbreken en hij dan op rantsoen vliegt. Daarna naar de winkel geweest om boodschappen. 
Daarnet ben ik de garagekat eten en drinken gaan geven, we hadden hem Albert genoemd maar het blijkt een Albertine te zijn hiha. Morgen gaan we kroketjes kopen voor die lieve kat, wou ze mee naar boven brengen maar dat zag mijn ventje echt niet zitten bleit bleit maar allé laat ze de auto's maar bewaken en ze is echt blij dat ze eten krijgt van lieve mensen (er staan verschillende doosjes met eten, ze is goed dik). Ik ben echt een gek mens zeker ? Compleet geshift zoals mijn ventje soms zegt.....Hij zei al dat ik bekwaam was om een kattebak en een mand te gaan kopen zodat ze zich goe voelde (zit er niet ver naast eigenlijk)
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

MOE, maar ik geraak niet in slaap... strange!!
ga nog een poging wagen; kijk maar naar de 'posttijd'  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ja dat is idd te zien aan het tijdstip dat je aan het spoken was hier op MC  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik voel me vandaag wel redelijk, weer voor het eerst geslapen in mn eigen bed. Stank is aan het afnemen. Kon alleen ook niet slapen, nu een beetje misselijk, dus moest maar eens wat gaan eten  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag ventje zijn voorraad kast eens uitgerommeld, stonden dingen in die al 2 jaar overtijd waren, ventje denk altijd dat de oorlog gaat uitbreken en hij dan op rantsoen vliegt. Daarna naar de winkel geweest om boodschappen. 
> Daarnet ben ik de garagekat eten en drinken gaan geven, we hadden hem Albert genoemd maar het blijkt een Albertine te zijn hiha. Morgen gaan we kroketjes kopen voor die lieve kat, wou ze mee naar boven brengen maar dat zag mijn ventje echt niet zitten bleit bleit maar allé laat ze de auto's maar bewaken en ze is echt blij dat ze eten krijgt van lieve mensen (er staan verschillende doosjes met eten, ze is goed dik). Ik ben echt een gek mens zeker ? Compleet geshift zoals mijn ventje soms zegt.....Hij zei al dat ik bekwaam was om een kattebak en een mand te gaan kopen zodat ze zich goe voelde (zit er niet ver naast eigenlijk)
> Greetz 
> Christel1


Haha ... ik zou precies hetzelfde doen als jij Christel  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me belabberd en vreselijk moe zoals altijd. Vanmiddag net een woedeaanval gehad alweer :Frown:  En ik heb ook hartstikke last van me knie en van me achillespees & me lies. Kheb me ene achillespees aan me rechterrkant verrekt, maar we zijn onderhand 6/7 week verder en het word nog niet beter. Ook krijg ik nu last van mijn andere achillespees, maar ik ben gisteren ook wezen badmintonnen vraag me ook af of dat wel goed voor mij is. Maar we zullen het zien. 

Wens iedereen een fijn weekend toe!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hopelijk heb je een rustig weekend!

@ Elisabeth,
Jammer dat je afspraak niet doorging, maar je hebt nog even de tijd  :Wink: 
Hopelijk ben je niet tever weg gewaaid  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Christel,
Ja mannen leggen vaak voorraden aan die uiteindelijk over datum komen  :Confused: 
Lief dat jevoor de garagekat zorgt!

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je wel kan slapen! Is niet fijn als je moe bent en maar niet in slaap komt!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat de stank is afgenomen! Nog wat gehoord van de woningbouw of de buurvrouw?

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Denk wel dat badmintonnen met een verrekte achillespees niet verstandig was, is meestal zo dat als je aan ene kant pijn hebt meer de andere kant wil gebruiken dus overbelast je die... Ik hoop voor je dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt!
Misschien lekker in bad of onder de douche, scrub of maskertje, leuke film of leuke muziek op of eventueel langs de sauna of zonnebank dat je dan wat opknapt? Even lekker ontspannen kan zo goed doen!

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed. Heb niet denderend geslapen alweer, heb ook weer veel ruzie/onenigheid thuis gehad de afgelopen week (zie afreageerhoek).
Ben daarom vanochtend met een vriend naar Zwolle gegaan voor Open Dag HBO en ga volgende week zaterdag naar Leeuwarden voor Open Dag HBO (Hanzehogeschool in Groningen ligt mij niet bleek eerder dus vandaar)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia: Wat tof dat je 2 achten had voor je school, echt knap gedaan...sterkte met de stank...pfff wat een gedoe.. :Smile: 

Christel: veel plezier met en van Albertine ( de kat) ha,ha,...ach wat lief van jou, je geeft dus Hotelbediening...super...roomservice.... :Big Grin: 

Agnes: Ik hoop dat je vannacht eens lekker kunt slapen, wat akelig dat het niet wil lukken, misschien ben je te druk in je hoofd?, of zeg ik nu wat vreemds....sorry.....Sterkte.... :Smile: 

Dolfijnjorien: Beterschap met je benen....niet sporten dan belast je het extra....au....voorzichtig....hopenlijk werd je rustiger na je woedeaanval... :Smile:  houd moed....

Luuss : Welkom in mijn woonplaats vanmorgen....wat leuk zeg dat je er even was voor de Open Dag.....Balen van de ruzie thuis....sterkte hoor, ik kan er òòk niet tegen....hou je haaks.... :Embarrassment: 

Ilona: Beterschap met je vinger/hand....als de pijn erger wordt dan kun je beter de huisarts/dokter bezoeken....voorzichtig ermee....ik heb ooit eens een stukje van mijn topje van de vinger afgesneden....brrrrrrrrrr....ik was jonger en stootte het steeds....het begon te kloppen en soms kun je er òòk een doof gevoel in krijgen....toi, toi, toi....in de uiteinden van de toppen zitten veel zenuwen dus is het extra gevoelig/pijnlijk....doegie.... :Smile: 

Ik voel mij vandaag goed....niets te zeuren....nu ga ik eten koken....

Liefssssssssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Ik heb mij eens goed laten gaan in het afreageerhoekje, man man, ik word gek, ik zit gewoon te shaken op mijn stoel.... 
3 keer buiten met de honden vandaag en 3 keer zeiknat...en dus 3 keer aankleden (de honden), uitkleden, poten en hoofd afdrogen miserie miserie....
Maar toch in de regen naar de Lidl geweest achter katteneten voor ons Albertine en friskies gaan halen in den Delhaize voor katten...Nu heeft ze toch al eten voor 14 dagen minstens.... 
Nu ga ik mij een stuk in mijne gilet drinken se want ik ga bijna door het plafond (zie afregeerhoekje).....

----------


## Ronald68

@ Dolfijnjorien, Ik zou maar rustig aan doen als ik jou was.

@ Christel, hier was het lekker droog hoor, de hele ochtend op het dak geweest niets aan de hand  :Wink: 

@ Luus, Windesheim?? is de rust thuis weer terug?

Helaas vandaag weer niet stil gezeten, maar deze keer voor een goed doel. Heb het project zonneboiler weer opgepakt. Morgen tijd voor ontspanning. Lekker hardlopen en F1 kijken. Lekker ontspannen in het bos en daarna uitrusten op de bank. Opladen voor weer een drukke week helaas. Maar ondanks alles voel ik me wel voldaan, want de Sint is weer in het land. De gezelligste maand staat weer voor de deur.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Haha ja was ik even in jou woonplaats voor open dag wat erg leuk was, misschien als die school me beter lijkt dan die in Leeuwarden (waar k as zaterdag ga kijken) dan kom ik nog veel vaker in Zwolle  :Wink: 
Fijn dat jij je goed voelt  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Wat een pech allemaal! Hopelijk houdt de regen snel op en komt het allemaal goed! Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Ja in Zwolle ben ik wezen kijken bij Windesheim en as zaterdag in Leeuwarden ga ik kijken bij Stenden, zal wel zien welke me beter bevalt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Nee rust is niet terug, zal ook nog wel een tijd duren...
En hoe is het met project zonneboiler, zijn eindelijk de spullen geleverd?
Hopelijk regende het niet vandaag in het bos en is de F1 een leuke race, zijn 3 kansmakers op de titel toch?
Haha ja de Sint is letterlijk weer in ons land, hij kwam gister aan in Hardewijk, zag bij Zwolle al allemaal kids in zwarte pietenpakken bij tankstation met hun ouders opweg naar de Sint, zo schattig!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Weer wat bijgeslapen vannacht, met paps naar stadjermarkt geweest maar rust is er thuis zeker nog niet. Heavy zit nu lekker bij mij, die is wel rustig  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Tanxxx allemaal voor de reacties! Ja ik denkd at badminton ook niet goed is, maar ik vind het zo jammer om te stoppen allemaal met sporten. Maar ik zie wel, zolang ie nog niet gescheurd is of wat dan ook. Weet iemand toevallig ook hoelang het ongeveer duurt voordat het over is? Ik hoorde van iemand die doktersassistent is dat je moet rekenen op 3-6 weken, alleen dit gaat al wel 6/7 week. Vraag me ook af wat ik er dan nu ook mee moet gaan doen.

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jorien,

Een vriend van mij had met voetbal een verrekte achillespees opgelopen en was met 6 week genezen, maar een andere vriend van mij had met korfbal een verrekte achillespees opgelopen en die had 2,5 maand last ervan.
Ik hoop voor je dat het snel overgaat voor je want zolang niet sporten is ook niet fijn, kan je je niet even uitleven en je (negatieve) energie kwijt...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Afgelopen vrijdag is er iemand geweest van de woningbouw, maar toen was er al bijna niets meer te ruiken, ook beneden niet. Hij is meteen doorgegaan naar de buurvrouw. Sindsdien geen last meer gehad van de stank, dus slaap sinds vrijdag gewoon weer thuis (Best jammer want ik had het wel naar mn zin bij vriendlief  :Smile: )

@ Elisabeth,

Ja ben idd wel blij dat dat deel van school goed gaat, helaas heb ik nu wel weer moeite met biologie. Maar ga morgen even een gesprek aanvragen en aan mn mentor vragen of hij een idee heeft hoe hij mij hierbij kan helpen!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Hallo Jorien,
> 
> Een vriend van mij had met voetbal een verrekte achillespees opgelopen en was met 6 week genezen, maar een andere vriend van mij had met korfbal een verrekte achillespees opgelopen en die had 2,5 maand last ervan.
> Ik hoop voor je dat het snel overgaat voor je want zolang niet sporten is ook niet fijn, kan je je niet even uitleven en je (negatieve) energie kwijt...
> 
> Liefs Luuss


okejj, He bah ik hoop dat het bij mij ook snel over is. Moet zeggen afgelopen weekend ging het heel goed. Tot ik maandag bij een shiatsu therapie kwam. Toen voelde ik na dietijd ook al mijn spieren etc. Maar het is wel zo, ik kan nu niet mijn energie kwijt en word alleen maar drukker en drukken en bozer. Maar goed, we zullen zien hoelang het duurt. Maar opzich is het wel slecht, want dan ga ik naar badminton toe en dan zeg ik van ja ik kom alleen maar kijken, maar vervolgens kan ik het niet laten om niet mee te doen. 

Liefs,
Jorientjeeee

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Nou fijn dat de stank weg is, wel beetje gek dat de oorzaak onbekend is en dat je niet meer zovaak bij je vriend kan slapen...
Succes met het gesprek met je mentor, hopelijk kan die je verder helpen met biologie!

@ Jorien,
Ja moeilijk he om naar sport te gaan en alleen te kijken, misschien beter om niet heen te gaan, kans is dat het erger wordt als je wel mee gaat doen!
Misschien kan je je energie op een andere manier kwijt? In muziek (luisteren, meeschreeuwen of spelen), tekenen, schrijven of iets? 
Hopelijk genees je snel! Sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Nou fijn dat de stank weg is, wel beetje gek dat de oorzaak onbekend is en dat je niet meer zovaak bij je vriend kan slapen...
> Succes met het gesprek met je mentor, hopelijk kan die je verder helpen met biologie!
> 
> @ Jorien,
> Ja moeilijk he om naar sport te gaan en alleen te kijken, misschien beter om niet heen te gaan, kans is dat het erger wordt als je wel mee gaat doen!
> Misschien kan je je energie op een andere manier kwijt? In muziek (luisteren, meeschreeuwen of spelen), tekenen, schrijven of iets? 
> Hopelijk genees je snel! Sterkte!


Ja het is idd wel een beetje vreemd. Ach ik slaap zoiezo 1x in de 2 weken op dinsdag bij mn vriend omdat ik dan meega schieten, en vaak na het uitgaan slaap ik bij hem. Dus zit wel goed  :Smile: 

Ga het idd merken, het scheelt dat mn mentor mn biologieleraar is, dus hij zal er wel iets aan moeten doen, anders faalt zn mentorleerling op zijn eigen vak  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@Sylvia 
Suc66 met dat gesprek. Das ook balen dat wanneer je bijv problemen met bio hebt en je wilt dat met je mentor over leggen is dat ook nog je mentor haha. Maar komt vast goed goed joh!!!! 

@ Luus
Ja eigelijks moet ik er gewoon niet heen gaan, maargoed dat is makkelijker gezegt dan gedaan. Ook kan ik daar vaak me agressie goed op uiten! En dat is beter dan met de deuren gooien geloof ik. Maar ik zal wel iets gaan verzinnen. Heb het aankomende weken ook weer druk met school dus ach, dat trekt ook wel veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel energie. 

Liefs,
Jorientjeeeee

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Gelukkig zit dat wel goed  :Wink: 
Ah je mentor en biologieleraar is dezelfde  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dan moet hij er zeker wat mee doen  :Wink: 
Succes morgen!

@ Jorien,
Ja is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan om iets wat je leuk vind niet te kunnen doen! Anders gebruik je die tijd van badmintonnen de komende tijd voor school, nu je het zo druk krijgt met school, betere huiswerk verdeling dus minder druk en gelijk afleiding dat je niet kan sporten...
Sterkte!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed buiten dat ik een beetje last heb van mijn rug.heb wel een hele drukke, maar toch ergens leuke week achter de rug.Wat bezoekjes gaan doen langs mijn ventje zijne kant.Dan zijn we ook gaan zien voor een nieuwe buffetkast :Big Grin:  ben daar zo blij mee.we hebben deze week wel hard gewerkt thuis, oude kast verplaats naar de hobbykamer, ventje heeft dan de nieuwe gemonteerd.Dan was de verwarming nog kapot, ben wel blij dat die gemaakt is.Alles moest vervangen worden wat was dat een viezigheid en een rommel :Confused: Gelukkig heeft hij nog 12 dagen verlof staan die we binnenkort kunnen benutten om te genieten :Smile:

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag goed maar echt moe ,, en gister toch niet zo laat gaan slapen hoor.. Ben voor de zekerheid vandaag naar mn huisarts geweest, hij zei dus dat het een huidinfectie is en daar heb ik een zalfje voorgekregen zodat het weg gaat. Voor de gewone pijn heb ik ook een pijnstiller gevraagd, en hij vond het maar raar dat de diclofenac en naproxen en iburofen niet hebben geholpen, (Daar wou ie me bijna weer aan zetten als ik niks had gezegd.) Nu heb ik dus Arcoxia ofzoiets, wordt o.a. aan reumapatienten voorgeschreven dus dat werkt hopelijk wel. Maar het is wel pas vanaf 16 jaar te gebruiken, dus ik mag het nog net niet,maarja over 3 maanden ben ik 16 en als ik het niet mog dan had ie het vast niet geschreven toch? 

Maarja verder gaat het hier primaa hooor, en hoe gaat het met jullie? 

Liefss
Ilona

----------


## gossie

Beterschap Do en Iloona, :Smile: 
maar ook beterschap aan de andere.

Vandaag voel ik me moe en uitgeput. Wel naar het vrij.w.w. gegaan. Maar daar knapte ik meer af, dan op :Frown:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Hier ook een zeer moe persoontje!
Gister tot middernacht beste vriendin met man op bezoek gehad; superleuk en gezellig, maar één of twee dagen 'bijkomen' nu  :Wink: .

Beterschap voor wie het nodig heeft!!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Dank u wel  :Wink: 

@Ilona,

Sterkte meid!!

Voel me redelijk goed alleen ook wat moe, en heb veel pijn aan mijn pols waar ik bijna ook een 2 jaar mee sukkel pfff... :Frown: 
Heb ook al van alles gedaan zonder resultaat.Zal blij zijn dat het Maandag is dan kan ik naar een Orthopeed misschien weet die wel raad.Weet je mijn ventje zegt altijd neem je rust, maar je kan hier in je huishouden toch niet alles laten liggen.Is allemaal makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan.

Bij deze wil ik iedereen toch heel veel liefde/ook beterschap toewensen.En dat we ook met zijn allen morgen wat fitter voelen.

Liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
He vervelend dat je al zolang pijn aan je pols hebt, hopelijk weet de orthopeed volgende week raad en kan die je helpen! Je kan niet altijd alles laten liggen inderdaad, maar als je echt moe bent doe dan alleen datgene wat echt moet gebeuren, dan later als je wat meer puf hebt kan je altijd nog dingen doen die zijn blijven liggen  :Wink: 
Leuk dat je een nieuwe buffetkast hebt en dat je bij familie van je ventje bent geweest! 
Ook lekker dat je ventje nog 12 verlofdagen kan opmaken dit jaar, kun je lekker met kerst samen zijn  :Wink: 

@ Ilonaa,
Hopelijk helpen het zalfje en de pijnstillers!
Sterkte en beterschap!

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk voel je je snel wat fitter! Jammer dat vrijw.werk niet goed deed  :Frown: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het zo gezellig was met beste vriendin en man! Geniet lekker na en rust lekker uit!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed alleen wat moe, dus zal zien of sporten hem wordt over 1,5 uur.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Boya,
Wat verdrietig dat je je elke dag boos verdrietig bang en eenzaam voelt!
Is ook wel wennen een nieuwe omgeving en verhuizen kost ook veel energie!
We willen je allemaal hier wel helpen hoor, is misschien makkelijker als we iets meer van je weten dan kunnen we je ook beter helpen...
Als je wil mag je mij wel een prive bericht sturen  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Boya,

Ik heb je een prive bericht gestuurd met oa uitleg over foto plaatsen, smilies en berichten die je hebt geschreven terug vinden!
Als het goed is krijg je een (pop up) melding dat ik je een prive bericht heb gestuurd en anders staat er rechtsboven aan de pagina onder je naam "WW mail: 1 ongelezen" en dan kan je daar op klikken om het bericht te lezen!
Hopelijk is het allemaal een beetje duidelijk voor je  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Boya,

Als jij je zo slecht en ellendig voelt, wordt het tijd om eens na te denken om naar de huisarts te gaan, ( nog een keertje)...alleen bang zijn heeft geen zin, want dan weet je nooit wat je mankeerd, en je wilt toch beter worden? je bent verhuisd schrijf jij, daar heb je vast hulp mee gehad, vrienden/familie, misschien kan er iemand met je mee gaan! ik wens jou Sterkte.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ilonaa: goed dat je naar de huisarts ging, succes met de zalf, èn je medicijnen.hij geeft ze niet voor niets, dus proberen of het helpt. trouwens Diclofenac is òòk een sterk middel voor reuma wat maar tijdelijk soms geslikt wordt, een goede vriend van mij slikt dat voor zijn Reuma als hij erg last heeft..bij iedereen kan medicijnen anders helpen. Naproxen kreeg ik ooit voor Migraine ( het hielp geen bal) ha,ha,..sterkte meissie, hou vol  :Smile: 

Dodito: Hèèl akelig die constante pijn aan je pols, fijn dat je Maandag naar de Orthopeed kan, pffff hopenlijk kan hij je helpen.....Liefs  :Embarrassment: 

Gossie: ik hoop dat jij je vandaag iets beter gaat voelen...

Agnes: Tof zo'n lange avond met je vrienden  :Smile:  , zeer vermoeiend, hoop dat je een beetje kon slapen...kost even tijd om bij te komen...doegie....

Luuss: Heb je nog kunnen sporten?, kost wel inspanning en je moet de moed zien te vinden om te gaan... :Big Grin:  fijne dag verder....

Ik voel mij goed vandaag, maarrr ik doe wel rustig aan...ik doe alles in een rustig tempo daar voel ik mij vandaag beter bij.....Lieve groeten van hier..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Boya,
Je kan mij een prive bericht terugsturen zoals ik heb uitgelegd in het prive bericht en je kan ook op mijn naam klikken en dan kiezen voor stuur een prive bericht naa ...  :Wink: 
Zoals Elisabeth zegt kan je misschien met iemand van je familie of vrienden naar de huisarts gaan, die kan jou vertellen of je echt iets ernstigs hebt of niet, ik weet dat het vervelend en eng kan zijn maar dan blijf je niet rondlopen met zorgen!

@ Elisabeth,
Nee ik was gister uitgeput dus ben niet gegaan, wou vanochtend gaan maar had slecht geslapen dus heb me nog maar eens omgedraaid  :Embarrassment:  Moet vandaag ook veel dingen doen en regelen...
Fijn dat je je goed voelt en dat je je eigen tempo aan houdt  :Big Grin: 

Ik voel me moe maar moet wel veel dingen doen vandaag dus ik zie wel weer hoever ik kom...

----------


## dotito

@Elisabeth,

Ja ik sukkel er al bijna 2 jaar mee, maar een lange tijd geleden was de pijn precies weg en toen kwam die weer terug.Is begonnen toen ik met mijn rugrevalidatie ben begonnen.Toen moest ik oefeningen doen met een fitnesstoestel en kreeg in ineens steken in mijn hand.toen foto's genomen MRI alles laten checken zonder resultaat.Zeg tegen man hoop dat geen reuma ja,op d'n duur begint ge van alles te denken.Ach zal wel zien wat de orthopeed zegt, maar veel goede hoop heb ik momenteel niet.



Vandaag voel ik weer moe,heb voor volgende week een afspraak gemaakt bij de huisarts voor een volledige bloedanalyse misschien dat daar iets uitkomt.Die druk in mijn hoofd is ook niet normaal hoe dat aanvoelt.Begin al te denken dat dat voorkomt van mijne pijnpleister van die bijwerkingen.Is nl zo dat ik niet zonder kan doordat de pijn dan weer terug komt.Weet het soms ook niet hoe het verder moet met die rug.Heb tegen mijn ventje gisteren gezegd,begin volgend jaar ga ik naar een andere kliniek voor een 2de opinie.Kan nooit geen kwaad hé, want zo blijven sukkelen is ook niet.

Bij deze wil ik ook iedereen die sukkelt of pijn heeft heel veel beterschap toewensen.

Liefs Do :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Boya, don't panic. 
Volgens mij, naar wat ik hier lees, heb jij heel veel stress. Je bent pas verhuisd heb ik gelezen en waarschijnlijk heb je dan ook nog geen huisarts. Ga eens bellen bij de buren en vraag hen of zij geen goeie huisarts weten of kennen in je buurt. Voor je naar de huisarts gaat kan je ook al je symptomen eens op een rijtje zetten, zet dit op papier zodat je zeker bent dat je niets vergeet. Je kan dit lijstje dan aan de huisarts geven als je denkt dat je het niet allemaal kan uitleggen. Aan de hand daarvan kan hij dan wel een diagnose stellen. Vrees niet direct het ergste, hij of zij gaat niet direct beginnen met spuiten of doorsturen naar het ziekenhuis. Ik mag je al geruststellen bij een beroerte kan je niet meer achter je pc gaan zitten en bij een klaplong dan zal je wel merken dat je heel slecht ademt en dat je dan uit je zelf hulp gaat zoeken, daar kan je niet mee blijven rondlopen. Diabetes ken ik niet zo goed maar 1 van de opmerkelijkste symptomen is heel veel drinken, liters op een dag. Rugpijn kan ook van stress komen omdat je dan zonder je het weet je spieren gaat opspannen, dus eventjes relaxen dan. Je kan me ook PM-en, zal er dan heel snel op antwoorden. 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk kan de orthopeed je verder helpen en komt er iets uit het bloedonderzoek!
Een second opinion kan zeker geen kwaad  :Wink: 
Sterkte lieverd!

@ Boya,
Je kan OF jezelf gek blijven maken door te denken dat je van alles hebt OF je kan naar een huisarts gaan met al jou klachten zodat je uitsluiting krijgt wat je wel en niet hebt! Zoals Christel zegt kun je een lijstje maken van alle klachten die je hebt, zijn beroerte en klaplong uitgesloten, je kunt aan je buren vragen welke huisarts zij hebben en of die goed bevalt (is natuurlijk altijd wel persoonlijk en daarom kan je ook een kenningsmakingsgesprek aanvragen bij een huisrts om te kijken of het klikt!).
Misschien dat je om de stress tegen te gaan eerst een workshop, cursus of les yoga, mediteren, mindfullness of iets kan doen, dan leer je wat meer te ontspannen, wat meer rust voor jezelf te creeeren en minder te stressen.
Als je het niet met een arts kan vinden kan je altijd een second opinion aanvragen bij een andere arts!

@ Christel,
Hoe is het met jou?

Vandaag voel ik mij moe na de lange dag maar redelijk voldaan omdat ik zoveel gedaan heb  :Smile:  Ik heb zin in morgen!

----------


## christel1

@Boya, 
Dit forum als ik het zo mag zeggen is er om mensen raad te geven en niet om iemand nog dieper de put in te duwen. Als ik in jouw geval was, met alle symptomen die je beschrijft, zou ik me haasten naar de eerste dokter in de buurt of naar het eerste ziekenhuis in de buurt voor een volledig onderzoek (bloed, hart, diabetes, rug). Als je nu morgen van de trap valt en je been of voet of heup breekt, ga je dan ook zeggen, nee ik wil niet naar het ziekenhuis, ik los het zelf wel op ? Nee toch ? Wij kunnen toch niet zeggen of je medicatie nodig hebt of niet ? Wij zijn toch geen dokters, ik toch niet, ik heb geen 9 jaar gestudeerd om een juiste diagnose te kunnen stellen. Ik heb het ook niet zo op ziekenhuizen maar heb er wel al heel veel ingelegen en dikwijls tegen mijn zin, maar wel met het besef dat de artsen daar voor mij iets konden betekenen. Ik ben hartpatiënte, heb osteoporose (ik heb een heupprothese) in de ergste graad (als ik mijn voet omsla is hij gebroken), heb chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom gehad, fybromyalgie en zit met een paar hernia's in mijn rug maar hiervoor kunnen alleen maar artsen je helpen. 
Je hart kunnen ze testen met een electro-cardiogram, zelfs bij de huisarts en is pijnloos, je rug kunnen ze controleren door foto's te nemen, je suikerspiegel gewoon door urine-onderzoek (plassen in een potje en een staafje erin en de dokter weet of je diabetes hebt) of een druppeltje bloed te geven, dit zijn toch allemaal geen grote onderzoeken en niks om bang voor te zijn ? 
Luus geeft je heel goeie raad en alle anderen hier ook, iedereen wil je helpen, zeker weten. Het zijn hier allemaal lieve mensen met iedereen zijn eigen kwalen maar die er wel de moed weten in te houden. Komaan zeg, ga naar de huisarts en bespreek met hem wat er allemaal fout zit. 

Met mij gaat alles goed, ben wel om een nieuwe telefoon geweest eigenlijk voor niets want het was de b-box van belgacom die niet goed werkte, heb dan naar de storingen gebeld maar had ondertussen de b-box al eens gereset en alle problemen waren opgelost. Ik slaap heel goed de laatste tijd (12 u) en ga deze avond proberen met een pilleke minder. 
Morgen ga ik es onder de zonnebank gaan want zaterdag moet ik er goed uit zien, een reunie met de klasgenoten van 30 jaar geleden op mijn ouwe school, ook de juffen komen, lekker eten en drinken en bijkletsen, we hebben dat in mei al eens gedaan bij een meisje thuis, allé zeg maar vrouw maar nu is het op mijn oude school, ben es benieuwd wat dat gaat geven. Maar ik mag niet drinken want ik moet zelf rijden, ik ga es horen of ik met niemand kan meerijden dan kan ik toch een glasje wijn drinken.... zonder schrik te hebben dat ik op een alcoholcontrole val. 
Kissies iedereen

----------


## christel1

Do, maandag hopelijk eindelijk eens een uitslag bij de orthopedist, ik zal duimen xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ boya,
Zoals Christel aangeeft zijn wij geen doktoren/artsen. We kunnen alleen tips en adviezen geven op basis van wat jij aangeeft, als we geen medische achtergrond hebben geven we tips en adviezen op basis van eigen ervaringen en/of omdat we ons hebben ingelezen in bepaalde onderwerpen en als we wel een medische achtergrond hebben kunnen we dat meenemen.
Bijvoorbeeld over je rugpijn dat kan zoveel verschillende oorzaken hebben varierend van stress en spierpijn tot een hernia en afhankelijk van de oorzaak zijn er ook verschillende oplossingen zoals stress wegnemen, massage, beweging, pijnstillers, therapie of chirurgische ingrepen. Vanaf hier en uit jou verhaal kan ik niet precies opmaken wat bij jou de oorzaak is dus heb ik ook geen pasklare oplossing.
Een huisarts kan via bloedprikken je bloed onderzoeken, via een urinetest je urine onderzoeken, je verhaal aanhoren en lichamelijk onderzoek verrichten (bv kijken in de keel/de neus/de oren/de ogen of er iets is, met een stethoscoop kan hij luisteren naar ademhaling). Als een huisarts gelijk ziet wat er mis is bijvoorbeeld door bijvoorbeeld de vorm en grootte van bultjes of plekjes (zoals bij een tekenbeet of gordelroos) dan kan het zijn dat je gelijk een zalfje of medicijnkuur voorgeschreven krijgt. Als er een bepaalde uitslag uit de bloedtest of urinetest komt of als de huisarts bij lichamelijk onderzoek iets vind of uit het gesprek iets opmaakt kan hij/zij je doorverwijzen naar een andere behandelaar voor verder onderzoek of voor verdere therapie en anders kan de huisarts je een medicijn of zalf voorschrijven.
Op https://www.huisartsen.nl/ kan je zoeken naar huisartsen in je woonplaats daar staat algemene informatie op over huisartsen. 
Op zorgkaartnederland.nl kan je zoeken naar huisartsen en daar staan meningen van patienten vermeld.

@ Christel,
Fijn dat het goed gaat  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je geen nieuwe telefoon heb gekocht?!
Lekker even onder de zonnebank en leuk dat je een reunie hebt, hopelijk wordt het leuk en kan je met iemand meerijden!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter heb redelijk goed geslapen en de chi neng Qigong(meditatie)van gisteren heeft me wel een beetje deugd gedaan.Ook al was ik steendood en had ik pijn.

Heb het gevoel dat die Boya die Boy weer is van een tijdje geleden op forum.

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi... het is ook altijd iets hier  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk en rustig ... niets te klagen dus  :Wink: .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Hallo dappere vrouw....je hebt mooi gesproken, ik ben het met je eens...
Ik wil jou vast een hele fijne reunie toewensen met je klasgenoten van vroeger...hartstikke leuk....ja dan mag je extra mooi eruit zien...ik hoop dat je geniet vd warmte van de zonnebank/hemel....rijd maar fijn met iemand anders mee, dan kun je lekker ONTSPANNEN....dat verdien je....heb het fijn, heb het goed....Liefs Elisa x  :Big Grin: 

vanmorgen begon de dag al met Migraine, hoppa, effe een speciale pil slikken...toen een paar uurtjes later toch wat gaan sporten, het ging niet zo goed, want ik was te moe....toen mijn hondje Bhody uitgelaten  :Smile:  daarna een broodje eten, en nu rustig bijkomen achter de pc, en al deze verhalen lezen en een beetje schrijven....ik voel mij rustig èn vredig....ik weet dat elke dag anders is en dat is fijn...Prettige dag allemaal.....warme groeten van mij op deze sombere dag....Elisa....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik zie net voor het eerst dat als je op een andere pagina nieuws leest, je dan onderaan iets kunt typen en dan staat deze mail hieronder op....ha,ha,...dat wist ik niet ik was wat in de war....sorry ( medicijnen wellicht?)  :Big Grin:  

Luuss: je legt het goed uit aan Boya....ik weet aardig iets, maar ik heb veel aan jullie adviezen, dat is fijn...bedankt....dag Luuss ik hoop dat jij je wat beter voelt....liefsss  :Smile: 

Agnes: ik zit hier nog maar kort, maar inderdaad het is niet saai hier.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dodito: wat is steendood?....fijn dat de meditatie je een beetje geholpen hebt....houd nog even vol tot maandag....doegieeeeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ja ik was dus wel om een nieuwe telefoon gereden, 19€ armer natuurlijk, heb wel de goedkoopste genomen. 
Heb heel slecht geslapen deze nacht, ik dacht al dat ik te hard was geweest voor een bepaalde persoon op MC. Maar blijkbaar niet toch. 
Steendood=doodop, is op zijn vlaams he, zo'n woord waar ik heel lang moeten naar zoeken heb is "die spoort niet=die is niet goed wijs of gek", ja typisch NL en B zeker ? 
Heb de puf vandaag niet om naar de zonnebank te gaan, zal straks es onder mijn eigen zonnehemel gaan liggen, duurt wel wat langer, maar alleen de voorkant is belangrijk, de achterkant zie je toch niet in de winter. 
Kissies meiden 
Christel

----------


## Agnes574

Te hard voor een bepaald persoon??? Als je die 'boya' bedoelt > niets van aantrekken en gewoon negeren!!
We reageren en steken onze energie enkel in 'zinnige' vragen/klachten/discussies ed  :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, ja het was dat wat me wakker gehouden had deze nacht. Natuurlijk bestaat er een woord voor dit soort aandoening "hypochondrie". Ik hoop dat ik dit hier luidop mag zeggen en jullie hebben er wel meer ervaring meer dan ik. 
@Elisa, wat ik hier nog kan krijgen in B, zonder voorschrift wat heel goed is voor migraine is Kranit Nova, mijn apotheek kan dit nog maken op bestelling want het is niet meer in de handel verkrijgbaar. Maar ik wil het je altijd opsturen maar dan moet je me wel je adresgegevens bezorgen als je dat niet te persoonlijk vindt. 
@Luus, was het vandaag dat je naar A'dam gegaan bent ? Denk dat voor mij even ver rijden is dan voor jou, maar voor mij wel heel goedkoop, nl gratis in 1ste klas (om jaloers op te worden hé), te danken aan mijn vroegere werkgever en voor heel mijn leven in de Benelux (België, NL, Luxemburg) stom is dat ik wel voor mijn hond moet betalen op de trein, in B gaat dat nog maar in het buitenland is dat wel redelijk prijzig. 
@Do, gaat het een beetje vandaag ? Toch goed dat de relaxatie-oefeningen wat helpen. Ik heb dat alleen maar gedaan voor de bevalling van mijn dochter maar heeft me niet veel geholpen eigenlijk, ik was in paniek voor de bevalling, pijnlijk, pijnlijk, leve de epidurale. 
Kissies meisjes en boys

----------


## christel1

Elisa, wel een leuke naam van je hond, wanneer krijgen we eens een foto te zien van die playboy, de mijne staat op het foto-album, allé een beetje al mijn huisdieren ook degene die al van ouderdom overleden zijn maar ik mis ze toch nog altijd, wil terug een cavia maar dan killen ze me hier denk ik.....

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... bléééghhh!
Omdat ze hier juist vandaag de elektriciteitskabels komen vernieuwen (nieuwe teller en nieuwe leidingen >ondergronds!!<) dus moeten ze binnen werken, in m'n tuin en op straat.
PPfff ... heb daar zo'n hekel aan aan dat geboor, gereutel van die mannen en hun muziek; voel migraine al opkomen!!
Maar ja; moet gebeuren hé! Ik zal me wel bezighouden hier thuis op m'n pc en wat huishouden ... en zou eigenlijk naar de LIDL en Gamma gaan  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Boya, vertel wat je klachten zijn; LUID EN DUIDELIJK .... met wat jij hier telkens neerzet schieten we niets op en kunnen we niets... bovendien is het érg hinderlijk!!
Wat zijn je klachten en wat heb je er zelf al aan gedaan??? Huisarts, ziekenhuis???

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, die mosselen van de Lidl trekken op niks eerlijk gezegd (heel klein, zeker in promotie).... Ik zou om een kapstok moeten voor in de hall maar heb er eerlijk gezegd geen zin in. Lag deze morgen terug al wakker om 6 uur, ben daarna dan in de zetel gekropen en heb toch nog wat kunnen doezelen. Maar niet echt goed, dus voel ik me maar platjes, heb rap es met de stofzuiger rondgelopen, afgestoft en es gedweild maar half slag dan. 
Hopelijk hebben die werkmannen rap gedaan maar electriciteit onder de grond leggen zal wel een tijdje duren, stom dat ze daar nu op een vrijdag nog aan beginnen. 
Boya, ga es googelen op het woord "hypochonder-hypochondrie" denk dat er veel zal staan wat jij echt kan gebruiken....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Boya: Ben jij 16 of 23 of ouder....Gedraag je als een vent....wees eerlijk, dan pas kunnen de mensen je hier helpen! goed weekend  :Smile: 

Christel: Nog èèn dagje, dan heb je een feestje...jippie...ehh goed plan van een foto van Bhody en ikke...ik keek er laatst naar maar ik kwam er niet uit hoe het moest, dus zal het eerdaags opnieuw proberen, maar het probleem is volgens mij ook hoe groot de foto mag zijn...pfff ff zien...Migraine: Kranit Nova klinkt goed, lief van je, ik krijg nu van de huisarts Zomig, en dat helpt goed...vanmorgen wederom om 6.00 uur wakker, als een zombie loop ik dan door de keuken om de pillen te pakken,  :Frown:  ben toen tot 8 uur in bed blijven liggen, ik kon er niet uit, toen snel wassen/aankleden en de hond uitlaten...de pil ging werken, fijn, maar de hele dag wordt ik er soms duf van, maar ach ik ben blij dat ik iets heb, soms duurt dit wel een week, maar goed ik wordt er wel eens gek van, maar leg mij erbij neer, het is erger geworden toen ik Posttraumatische Dystropie kreeg in 2000.....fijne dag nog, en succes met alles.... :Smile: 

Agnes: Veel sterkte met dat enorme kabaal wat ze maken met de leidingen enz....verschrikkelijk....ja natuurlijk krijg je daar Migaine van, bah...niet prettig...hou je haaks.... :Smile:  ik hoop dat je nog ff naar de Gamma kunt en de Lidl...leuke winkel....

Ik trek wat bij inmiddels, ( wordt suf van het medicijn Zomig) ga zometeen naar beneden in de hal van de flat geven ze een demonstratie van magnestisch ramen wassen...ik ben benieuwd....ik heb hier net ( tm eind sept/okt) een enorme Renovatie meegemaakt van ruim een jaar....het was de HEL op aarde,  :Frown:  ik werd er knettergek van en ben 3x mijn flat uitgegaan met Bhody ( hondje) omdat ze binnen moesten zijn....ze hebben allemaal nieuwe glasplaten geplaatst buiten op de balkons en die moet je dus schoonhouden....pffffffff kan dus met een produkt die ik straks ga zien....eerst kijken ik koop nog niets.... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne dag allemaal, het ga jullie goed....liefs Elisa

----------


## dotito

@Elisabeth,

Steendood voelen betekend op zijn Antwerps heel moe zijn gewoon geen fit niet meer hebben versta je.Ach je zult mijn uitspraken na een tijdje wel leren kennen :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

@Aggie,

Goed gezegd Aggie,ofwel spreekt hij duidelijk wat hij mankeert ofwel gewoon negeren.Ik ben dat manneke zo beu  :Mad: als kou pap.In zulke mensen steek ik al lang mijn energie niet meer.Ziekelijk noem ik dat!
A ja,heb gedroomd vannacht dat ik bij jou op bezoek was  :Big Grin: heb me wel goed geamuseerd!
Raar hé...hoe kom ik daar nu bij.

@Christel,

Met mij gaat het vandaag redelijk heb wel wat pijn in mijn rug, maar gisteren was veel erger.Heb weer veel pijn in mijn rechterbeen komt voort van mijn hernia.Heb voor 9 december een afspraak gemaakt bij de neurochirurg voor mijne rug.Wat betreft die meditatie bij mij helpt dat wel.Maar moet wel zeggen dat ik me daar al jaren in verdiep.Vooral het boeddhisme spreekt me enorm aan.Maakt me gewoon rustig en zeker dat het allemaal vrij hoog zit. :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

BOYA, STOP ERMEE AUB, IK BEN HET BEU, ga naar het ziekenhuis en vraag een spuit aub. Laat je opnemen en onderzoeken, het zit allemaal in je hoofd. En aan de foto te zien, ben je precies aan de drank, een delirium ofzo gekregen of aan het krijgen ? Denk dat er iets verkeerds zit in je hoofd.... 
@Do, awel jij gaat in je dromen op bezoek bij Aggie en je neemt me niet mee ? Grapje hoor. Heb zo'n relaxatie-oefeningen eens moeten doen toen ik in een diepe depressie zat en blijkbaar was dat niets voor mij, maar als het jou helpt, verder doen dan. Eigenlijk is het toch altijd lang wachten voor een afspraak bij de orthopedist, voor een domme teen heb ik ook 2 maand moeten wachten, had naar een ander ziekenhuis gebeld en daar was het 3 maand, 't was ook geen optie dus en voor mijn hartproblemen bij de cardio ook bijna 2 maand maar ben dan een week vroeger geweest in spoed omdat ik echt te bang werd (3 aanvallen op 24 u tijd, dus dit was echt spoedopname en ze hebben me er ook gehouden)... 
@Agnes, kom net van de Lidl en hier waren er al geen mosselen meer te verkrijgen, denk dat iedereen erop gevlogen is. 
Heb dan maar al boodschappen meegebracht voor de kinderen voor morgen, kan ik morgen lekker relaxen voor mijn feestje met de meiden van mijn klas van 30 jaar geleden, we zullen er een boenk op geven (ja ja wij waren een super rebellerende klas in die tijd, berucht in heel 't school), maar we zijn allemaal goed op ons pootjes terechtgekomen. 't Zal wel leuk zijn om onze leraressen nog eens terug te zien, dat waren allemaal heel jonge juffen in die tijd (25-30) dus maar ongeveer een leeftijdsverschil van een jaar of 8 gemiddeld. Ik vind het wel spijtig dat ik mijn ventje niet ga zien dit weekend, de liefde zal volgend weekend dan eens zo groot zijn. 
Kissies meiden xxx

----------


## christel1

Anekdote : In het zesde middelbaar, leeftijd 17-18 jaar gingen we voor 3 dagen naar Parijs met de klas en mijn liefje ging me wegdoen, en wij aan het kussen en knuffen voor de bus en alle leraressen zagen dit en commentaar daarna "amai, liefde is toch mooi, en zo'n schoon manneken", leuk hé ? En elke avond kwam hij me halen aan 't school en de nonnen mochten commentaar geven, ik trok me daar niks van aan lol lol lol

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Volgende keer neem ik je mee in mijne droom dan maken we er een feestje van :Wink: 
Ja bij ons in het ook altijd lang wachten voor een specialist.Heb voor mijn operatie aan mijn tenen vorig jaar ook een goei 4 maand moeten wachten.Denk dat dat overal zowat is.
Tenzij je idd langs de spoed gaat kan het sneller gaan.

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja ik ga enkel maar langs spoed als het echt niet anders kan eigenlijk maar met mijn hartproblemen was ik echt bang en had toen naar de dienst cardiologie gebeld en daar hadden ze zelf gezegd dat ik via spoed mocht komen als het echt niet goed ging, als je last krijgt van je hart als je juist uit je bed komt en een uurtje erna gewoon bij het wandelen en de dag erna in de auto (geen stress dus) dan ben je al blij dat je naar spoed kan gaan eigenlijk. En misbruik heb ik daar nooit van gemaakt, ja heb spoed wel heel veel gezien toen de kinderen nog intensief sporten, was zo met een regelmaat van 2keer per maand (gebroken voeten, benen, afgescheurde kruisbanden, 2 judoka's he, ik moet oppassen of ze nemen me zo in een wurggreep of houdgreep) maar dan kan je niet anders eigenlijk. Anders ga ik wel eerst naar de HA. 
Kunnen ze niet gelijk naar je rug kijken als je maandag toch naar de orthopeed moet gaan voor je pols ? Of je een spuit geven om je rugpijn wat te verlichten ? Ik zou toch zagen denk ik, ik ken mezelf hé.... 
Ha een feestje met jullie zie ik wel zitten, lekkere hapjes, drankjes, kletsen dat zou wel de max zijn, wanneer houden ze eens een samenkomst met MC, dat zou ik wel zien zitten eerlijk gezegd, een IDEE ?

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, 
Ik ben eens gaan googelen op het gene je hebt, meid dat lijkt me echt heel pijnlijk. Hoe kom je daaraan eigenlijk ? Verkeerde verzorging gehad ? En raak je daar nog ooit van af ? Naar hetgene ik gelezen heb, niet dus ? Moed houden hé, dikke knuf

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat meditatie wat geholpen heeft  :Smile:  
Hopelijk kan de othopeed je as maandag helpen en gaat de tijd tot dan een beetje snel voorbij en kan de neuroloog je 9 dec helpen! 
Sterkte en beterschap!

@ Agnes,
Ja er is ook altijd iets hier  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink: 
Fijn je je weer wat rustiger voelde gister, maar verdvelend en balen dat ze vandaag die rust kwamen verstoren door elektriciteitskabels te komen vernieuwen!  :Frown:  Hopelijk zijn ze snel klaar en kun jij weer van je rust genieten!

@ Elisabeth,
He vervelend dat je dag gister begon met Migraine, extra goed dus dat je toch even bent wezen sporten en lekker met je hondje hebt gewandeld en dat je je weer rustig en vredig voelde uiteindelijk!  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Kan je die telefoon niet terugbrengen naar de winkel?
Vervelend dat je slecht heb geslapen! Nee hoor je reageerde niet te hard  :Wink: 
Ja was donderdag dat ik naar A'dam ging, is zown 2,5 uur reizen voor mij en op terugweg langer omdat er een trein op de route stilstond en ik dus om moest reizen  :Confused:  Zeker lekker dat je gratis mag reizen!
Jammer dat je niet naar de zonnebank kon, maar lekker thuis onder de zonnehemel is ook fijn eigen muziek en geurkaars of wierrookjes aan ter ontspanning  :Wink: 
Heel veel plezier morgen bij de reunie!!!
Jammer dat je je ventje niet ziet dit weekend, maar dan wordt volgend weekend extra leuk  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me wat duf.
Gister dagje A'dam was erg leuk  :Smile:  Op het plein voor Madame Taussaud met 'de dood' op de foto geweest (zo'n levende standbeeld) en toen naar Madame Taussaud geweest, sta met oa Sean Connery, Johny Depp en Annie M.G. Schmidt op de foto  :Smile:  Daarna wat wezen winkelen en gekekn naar de mooie gebouwen, bij pizzaria wat gegeten en nog naar seksmuseum geweest wat niet zoveel voorstelde en oen weer naar huis. Duurt wel lang zo reizen naar A'dam en terugweg langer omdat er een trein stil stond op t spoor en we dus om moesten reizen. Waren zo rond 12 uur weer thuis, paps en broertje waren toen al op bed, even nagekletst en toen ging Christiaan rond half 1 naar huis en ik naar mijn bedje.
Paps is vandaag jarig maar had geen cadeautje kunnen vinden maar gaf ook niks want hij viert zijn verjaardag toch niet. Heavy eruit gelaten, wat gekletst, toen kwam "mijn broertje" langs, heb om 2 uur mijn echte broertje van bed gehaald, samen puddingbroodje gegeten, rond 4-half 5 ging pap naar vriendin toe die sinds eergister geen relatie meer heeft gaan ze eten en kan hij haar opmonteren. Broertjes zijn flink aan het gamen en ik doe lekker rustig aan  :Wink:  
Heb zin om morgen school in Leeuwarden te bezichtigen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,Luuss,

Die Orthopeed van Maandag is enkel gespecialiseerd in handen en voeten, maar ik ga het hem wel is vragen.En wat betreft zo'n spuit dat is allemaal wel goed, maar na een klein 2 weken is de pijn er weer.En ik heb al een pijnpleister voor de pijn als ik dat dan samen neem met iets anders krijg ik misschien weer een allergische reactie.Ik sukkel nl met een hernia en de ene dag is de andere niet.Is wel zo,als het uitstraalt naar mijn been crepeer ik wel.Heb ook nog discopathie en artrose en daar is weinig aan te doen.Ach zal wel zien wat die specialist zegt 9 december.En wat betreft voor mijn hand daar moeten ze maar bloed voor nemen.Als ze niets op een MRI zien moeten ze maar verder zoeken.
Alé dan zijn we met 2 wat betreft de spoed, want daar heb ik ook al veel gezeten.Weet je een mens zit daar niet voor zijn plezier hé!

Wat betreft die MC bijeenkomsten denk dat dat alleen voor administrators en moderators is.Heb dat destijds ook zo is laten horen van dat ik zo'n bijeenkomst zie zitten, maar denk dat ze dat niet doen.Jammer hé! :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me moe, maar wel gelukkig en de pijn is dragelijk buiten die pols dan, hopelijk blijft het zo.

----------


## Agnes574

Zo'n 'ledenbijeenkomst' lijkt me wel wat ... ik ga dat 's in de groep gooien bij de moderators en administrators  :Wink: .
Moeten dan wel een plaats zoeken die centraal ligt voor zowel de belgische leden als de nederlandse (belgen uit oost/west Vlaanderen zouden kunnen carpoolen  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Vandaag voel ik me moe maar happy  :Wink: .
Hou het lekker rustig vandaag, alles mag/niets moet  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik wil nog gerust rijden, pik ik de auto van mijn zoon wel. Met de trein lijkt me ook wel iets maar dat is wel heel duur voor velen onder ons. Agnes, jij zou van in Gent nog met de trein kunnen komen tot bij mij (rechtstreekse lijn) en kunnen we samen al ons Do gaan oppikken in A'werpen, ligt al op de baan naar NL
ah en Suske die is ook van O-Vlaanderen, dan zijn we al met 4, lekker gek doen dan

----------


## Agnes574

Haha... kom ik jullie allemaal wel halen met de auto  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... mij krijg je geen trein of bus meer in!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Zou wel een grandioos idee zijn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@Christel,

Jij bent alles precies al aan uitstippelen ha ha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb het in ieder geval al voorgelegd aan de moderators en administrators ... zal jullie op de hoogte houden wat de reacties zijn ok?!  :Smile: 

En anders houden we al 's een kleinschalige 'MC/België-middag'?
We kunnen zoiezo wel 's afspreken als we dat willen hé  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa met plezier  :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@christel hé je fantasie werkt wel vlug  :Big Grin:  goed berekend ha ha ..... 


De mailtjes zwieren hier de pan uit ....... :Big Grin:  


@ Do, je pols komt dat niet van je rug voort heb al jaar en dag die problemen aan beide polsen op de laptop typen niet zo gemakkelijk (allas duurt wat langer) gisteren acuncpentuur oor gehad vr pijnen hoofd en geluid oor -schouder -pols ..... :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Zou het niet weten ben al bang dat het reuma is :Confused: een mens begint van alles te denken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Je kan altijd vragen of de orthopeed misschien iets weet voor je rug, zo niet dan heb je het in elk geval gevraagd  :Wink: 
Kunnen ze niet iets doen aan je hernia dan? Of is dat te complex door disopathie en atrose? Mijn overbuurman had ook een hernia en mocht een half jaar echt niks doen, niet eens een pak melk halen bij de supermarkt of koken en het enige wat hij deed was bij de kine gemasseerd worden en dar therapien/oefeningen doen.

@ Agnes,
Geniet van je alles mag niets moet dag!

@ Christel,
Leuk dat je al een hele route hebt uitgestippeld  :Wink: 
Hoe is het met je?

@ Suske,
Hou je het nog een beetje vol met alle carnaval activiteiten en elke 2 dagen kine?

Vandaag voel ik me goed maar beetje moe en koud.
Vannacht wel goed geslapen alleen wel veel gedraaid/gewoeld want mijn hele haar zat erg in de knup  :Confused:  
Vanmorgen kwamen mijn neef en jongste telg op visite (waar ik wel oppas) voor papas verjaardag en nog voor de mijne. Was wel even gezellig. Dus zijn we wat later naar open dag gegaan dan gepland. Ondanks dat ik me goed warm had ingepakt was het wel wat koud op de motor, maar wel veel (roof)vogels en dieren gezien langs de snelweg ondanks de motregen en harde wind. Op school met 3e jaars student gepraat over haar beleving, waren weinig leraren/leraressen te bekennen, voorlichting over SPH begon veels te laat en toen weer naar huis gegaan want was verder niks te doen. Slechte open dag in verhouding met die andere school. Naja hoor binnen 3 week bericht uit Zwolle wanneer ik kan meelopen en kan maandag bellen naar Leeuwarden voor een dag meelopen, denk toch dat het Zwolle wordt kreeg ik betere indruk van, maar heb nog even bedenktijd. Nu lekker thuis, maar toch wat koud en moe na zo'n dag.

----------


## Suske'52

@luuss, ja het is wel zwaar maar vd. carnaval ga ik meer forfait geven juist op officiele dagen en eten .....Succes met je school volg wel alles maar het typen is zwaar met hand  :Mad:  overal een beetje hé .grtjs Suske :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja tijd en rust voor jezelf is ook belangrijk  :Wink:  Kan me voorstellen dat je niet telkens in die drukte kan zijn!
School komt wel goed hoor en ik weet dat je alles wel leest maar niet altijd kan reageren, geeft niks!

Ik voel mij prima  :Smile: 
Tot mijn grote verbazing kreeg ik gisteravond al een mailtje van een studente vanuit Zwolle dat ik as maandag, dinsdag of donderdag met haar kan meelopen. Ik heb voor donderdag gekozen omdat daar de meest verschillende lesvormen en onderwerpen voorbij komen. Ik ben benieuwd wanneer ze terug zal reageren over hoelaat ik aanwezig moet zijn etc.
Zo leuk op verjaardag, de fles wijn staat al koud voor mij  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Heeii,

Sorry ben erg druk op het moment met school enzo, dus ik ben niet echt bij en ben eigenlijk best wel erg moe dus vandaaar dat ik niet op iedereen afzonderlijk reageer,, sorry nogmaals :Embarrassment: ! 

Ik voel me wel goed, maar ben echt kei moe, nou moet ik zeggen ben vannacht af en toe wakker geweest maar werd wel pas weer om kwart voor 11 wakker, en dan nu alweer moe :Frown:  :Confused: Snap er maar niks van maargoed,kijk dat nog wel eventjes aan.Die arcoxia ofzoiets,, werkt nog niet eens helaas, en ik word er helemaal duizelig van(is een bijwerking i know!)
en als ik ´s avonds in bed lig, draait alles en lijkt het of ik dan helemaal flauwval, maar dat is niet gebeurt en dat gaat als goed is ook niet gebeuren.

Nou dat was mijn verhaaltje weer eventjes :Embarrassment:  

En voor iedereen die het nodig heeft. Beterschap ,succes en/of sterkte! 


Liefss
Ilona

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilona,
Geeft niet hoor  :Wink: 
Vervelend dat je je zo moe voelt en dat je als bijwerking last hebt van duizeligheid, hopelijk voel je je snel wat beter! Sterkte!

Nieuwe update; meelopen wordt donderdag 2 december van 14:45 tot geen idee hoelaat. De meid met wie ik meeloop heeft zelf deze week donderdag voor het eerst muzische les dus vond ze het prettiger als ze die dan alleen doet en ik dan een week later mee kom lopen. Vind het in elk geval prettig dat ze antwoord heeft gegeven op mijn vragen uit de mail en eerlijk is over wat haar het prettigst lijkt  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
ga je hier naar het windesheim college??

----------


## gossie

opgeruimd :Wink:   :Smile:  En ik heb het een en ander weer bijgelezen van het mc.

----------


## sietske763

@gossie, grappig ik ben ook aan het bijlezen.

voel me prima, weer bijna 12 uur geslapen!

----------


## Agnes574

..........tttsssssssssss; ik ben jaloers!!!
Ik heb vree slecht geslapen; om 8u waren ze hier de straat weer aan het opbreken of dichtmaken...maakt me niet uit; door die herrie heel wat slaapuren gemist!!
Fijn te horen dat je goed geslapen hebt Sietske!!

@Gossie en Sietske,
Ik lees morgen ook weer bij  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja ik ga naar Windesheim in Zwolle  :Smile:  
Heb jij in elk geval je rust gehad  :Wink:  Fijn dat je je goed voelt!

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat het opgeruimd is bij jou en dat je hebt bijgelezen  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Hoelang blijven ze nog bezig in jou straat? Misschien een idee om een nachtje bij een vriendin ofzo te logeren als het de hele week blijft aanhouden met het lawaai?!

Vandaag voel ik me goed.
Gister hele leuke gezellige middag/avond gehad bij lieve familie. Werd wel laat dus heb nu lekker uitgeslapen  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Op dit moment ben ik zo moe dat ik alles niet meer kan lezen en in mij opnemen, en of er een antwoord op geven wat ik meestal graag doe....fijne avond verder en dag.... :Embarrassment: 
Laterrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel goed heb goed geslapen en heb geen pijn.Gisteren naar ziekenhuis geweest bij de specialist voor mijne pols.De Dr.kon niets uit mijn MRI uithalen het was zeker geen breuk dus moest hij verder gaan zoeken.Hij had voorgesteld om Vrijdag een botscan te nemen omdat ge daar de pezen ook kan op zien,en evt afwijkingen.Ook had hij voorgesteld een EMG te nemen omdat het misschien ook kan zijn dat er een zenuw gekneld kan zijn daar kan je heel veel pijn/last van hebben.Dus nu maar afwachten tot de 12 de december dan kan ik terug bij hem en heb ik het eindresultaat.Vanavond moet ik ook naar de huisarts voor voorschriften en voor mijn bloed te laten nakijken.

Gisterenavond naar de Aqua-sauna geweest heeft mij dat enorm deugd gedaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Heb genoten van de infrarood-cabine van de sauna voelde me helemaal herboren toen ik buiten kwam.Heeft me vooral deugd gedaan aan mijn been/lies/rug waar ik met momenten heel veel pijn aan heb.
Zou het iedereen echt aanraden om het te doen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

fijn dat je je eindelijk eens echt goed voelt Do!!
hier alles goed, heerlijk geslapen en veel energie, ben zelfs aan het schoonmaken, nou dat is heel bijzonder daar ik er niet eens moe van word

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Vind ook supper dat ik me heel goed voeeeeeel :Big Grin:  en ben blij voor jou dat jij je ook zeer goed voelt :Wink: 

Do x

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ik ken dat! De vermoeidheid is hier ook zn tol aan het eisen! Ieder vrije momentje gaat op aan schoolwerk, en daarbij is mn vriend de laatste paar weken ook nogal opdringerig qua aandacht, hij wil dan vanalles gaan doen, vooral samen dingen doen, en doordat ik nogal slecht slaap heb ik in dat soort dingen ook echt geen zin haha. Voelt best vervelend, want hij kan dan best pissig worden, dan duwt ie me opzij en begint ie weer te zuchten met zn: Laat maar weer dan... Pfoeh heb nog nooit zo'n druk schooljaar gehad.. En daarbij slecht slapen is echt niet goed!

----------


## christel1

Mannen hé sil, ik zal ze nooit begrijpen eigenlijk. 
Ik heb tandpijn vandaag, zal blij zijn dat het morgen is en ik naar de tandarts mag gaan, ja ja heb het voor elkaar gekregen, niks betalen rechtstreeks vergoeding aan de tandarts via de mutualiteit (ziekteverzekering). 
Vandaag heel druk gehad, met mijn zoon naar mijn verzekeringsagent gereden om de beste spaar-beleggingsrekening te vinden voor zijn leeftijd en ja we hebben het gevonden (voor info, je mag me altijd een PM sturen), dus heel de namiddag weggeweest. 
Ag, mensen die geen CVS hebben weten er echt weinig over van hoe wij ineen zitten eigenlijk, ja je ziet ook niets aan ons uiterlijk of ja dat we er moe uit zien. Als je een been breekt vindt iedereen dat erg en hebben ze medelijden maar CVS-ers, ja dat zullen wel profiteurs zijn, niet dus (ik spreek niet van de mensen hier op het forum hoor). Ik weet wat het is wanneer je echt niks kan doen, wanneer je op alle onmogelijke momenten in slaap valt en je zelfs geen zin hebt om je aan te kleden en dan dagen dat je wel iets kan dat je scheef bekeken wordt omdat je eens naar de markt gaat of zo. 
Wij reden vroeger veel op de moto en we hebben hem weggedaan omdat het gewoon te gevaarlijk werd voor mij, ik viel gewoon achterop de moto in slaap, nogal goed dat er zijbakken op stonden en een kofferbak achter mij want anders zou ik er soms wel eens afgedonderd zijn en we hadden ook microverbinding zodat mijn ventje kon checken of ik nog wakker was (soms niet dus). Op de trein zette ik mijn gsm op wekker zodat ik zeker in het juiste station wakker was (soms werd ik een paar stations verder wakker, ook niet gezellig natuurlijk). Maar ja leg het maar eens uit soms. 
Do, vervelend he dat ze nu nog niets gezien hebben op de mri, je hebt toch geen fibromyalgie (onsteking van de gewrichten), kunnen ze wel zien met een ct-scan met contrastvloeistof, hopelijk niet dus, lijkt heel erg op reuma. Spijtig dat ik met mijn hartproblemen niet meer in de sauna mag want dat doet echt deugd. Nu ga ik mijn bedje opzoeken en hopelijk goed slapen
See you next time 
xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo leuke, lieve, opgewekte, flinke vrouwen....ik lees even de boel wat bij.....veel sterkte allemaal met de ziekenhuizen, de gewrichten, de vermoeidheid, de bezoeken aan artsen en andere helpers, de mannen die in je straat werken en je rust verpesten etc...
Welterusten....mooie dromen, en sta enigzins gezond weer op, zover dat mogelijk is!

Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Elizabeth .... ik ga vandaag niets doen en rusten met een grote R...
ma en di waren écht vééls te druk en te zwaar voor me.. nu effe gas terug  :Wink: .
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja vervelend is dat als je niks meer kan opnemen omdat je zo moe bent...

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Smile: 
Jammer dat er niks uit de MRI kwam maar wel fijn dat de Dr verder wil zoeken met botscan en EMG naar een oorzaak, hopelijk krijg je dan 12 dec te weten waar je pijn vandaan komt! 
Fijn dat de aquagym en sauna je goed deden!
Merk zelf ook dat als ik ga zwemmen en dan de sauna in ga ik minder last heb van mijn pijntjes en mn beste vriendin heeft datzelfde  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat het goed gaat en je lekker geslapen hebt  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat je niet een dip krijgt na het schoonmaken!

@ Syl,
He balen dat je zo slecht slaapt en je al je vrije tijd kwijt bent aan huiswerk en vriendlief! Zou fijn zijn als hij begrip heeft dat je niet zoveel wil of kan doen samen met hem omdat je het zo druk hebt met school en slecht slaapt! 

@ Christel,
Fijn dat het gelukt is met de tandartsrekening rechttreeks vergod te krijgen zodat je vandaag naar de tandarts kan! Hopelijk kan hij je goed helpen zodat je snel van de pijn af bent!
Fijn dat je een goede spaar-beleggingsrekening voor je zoon hebt gevonden!

@ Agnes,
Gelijk heb je! 
Hopelijk zijn ze vandaag niet bezig in je straat en kan jij echt rust krijgen en vinden!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed maar een beetje moe.
Gister heerlijk uitgebreid gedoucht, toen kwam mijn paps thuis want hij voelde zich niet lekker en hij was chagerijnig, ben daarna naar een vriend gegaan die was ook al uit zijn humeur en niet erg spraakzaam maar was wel fijn hem even weer te zien. Thuisgekomen was er beneden van alles aan, lampen, tv, pc, maar pap sliep die hoorde ik snurken en broertje was op zn kamer met de deur op slot  :Confused:  Nja even mail gekeken en toen alles uit gedaan en mijn bedje opgezocht. Werd vandaag laat wakker, Heavy was lawaai aan het maken, zag dat de arme stakker gister epileptische aanval had gehad want bodembedekking lag naast zijn kooi en in zijn water en eten  :Confused:  Heb maar even schoon water en nieuw eten gegeven en hem eruit gelaten. Oud papier verscheurd, sliep hij op/tussen mijn benen, pap had gister de was gedaan dus zal zo even opruimen, heb keuken en kamer beetje opgeruimd en ga daar zo mee verder. Dan douchen en de stad in. Vanavond met mijn beste vriendin even hapje eten en dan naar Ladies Night bij de ChristineLeDuc hebben we nog nooit gedaan dus we zijn benieuwd  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Vrijdag word er een botscan genomen van mijn pols daar zien ze ook alles op,en nu verder gewoon afwachten.Gisteravond bloed laten afnemen heb ook reuma laten checken.Volgende week donderdag heb ik de uitslag of er reuma in mijn bloed zit of niet.
Is u tandpijn al beter?

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb weer goed geslapen al moet ik zeggen dat ik wel weer inslaap problemen heb.Gelukkig kan ik wel alle dagen uitslapen anders was ik wel gezien.
Weet je wat ik zo raar vind aan mijne rug, soms heb ik verschrikkelijk pijn aan mijn lies/been zo dat dat helemaal uitstraalt dat ik met mijn eigen geen blijf meer weet van de pijn.En soms is die pijn dan weer voor dagen/weken weg.Heeft iemand daar een verklaring voor?
Kan een geknelde zenuw opkomen en weggaan?
Menselijk lichaam zit toch raar ineen hé  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: iedereen een beetje ziek èn ook Heavy, wat sneu voor dat diertje, een aanval! ik hoop dat alles gauw wat beter mag gaan met iedereen in je huis...veel plezier bij Christine....het lijkt mij gewoon leuk met meiden onder elkaar....niet teveel kopen hoor, ( geintje) hihi  :Big Grin: 

Do: inslaapproblemen...daar is die spray handig voor wat Sietske schreef bij het onderwerp Avena Sativa...Luuss had òòk veel informatie daar neergezet..de Rescue Spray / Bach.. die je 2x op je tond mag sprayen...ik ga er nog naar kijken in de shop...Sterkte ermee èn ook voor aankomende vrijdag, je bent druk met die ziekenhuizen en bloed prikken en onderzoeken, hou je haaks meid, al die pijn wordt een mens òòk enorm moe van...ik duim voor je dat het niet negatief is....toi toi toi... dikke knuffel....

vanmorgen was ik Pisnijdig..wat is nu het geval:..deze flat is het afgelopen jaar gerenoveerd en dat duurde ruim een jaar...ze zijn nu nog bezig met dingen goed te laten verlopen zoals liften, en andere zaken...toen ze een half jaar geleden de deur naar het balkon gingen vervangen zat er een enorme scheur in...ik heb de klacht inmiddels 6x doorgegeven....voor een paar weken terug kwam er een man die zou nieuw glas plaatsen....deze had hij niet bij zich....èn het glas was ook nog niet klaar....grrrrrrrrrr.....vanmorgen kwam er een andere man uit Friesland om 9.30 uur zoals ik vroeg....8 uur mogen ze niet meer komen bij mij, want het lichaam moet 's morgens rustig ontwaken want ik voel mij meestal niet zo goed...okidoki, dat ging goed...de man kwam mooi op tijd dus dat was fijn, ff een bakkie verse koffie gezet....bla bla bla...beetje kletsen en toen had hij het oude raam eruit gehaald....hij ging met het raam/glaswerk naar beneden met de lift en een tijd later kwam hij terug met hetzelfde raam met grote scheur....He?????????????  :Frown:  hij had niet het goede raam/glaswerk van het bedrijf meegekregen, dat scheelde wel 10 cm zei hij.....ik keek hem aan en werd witheet....allez,.. niet op hem maar op diegene die dat veroorzaakt had....ik zei.. GVD....wat een eikels, prutsers, tuinkabouters, en nog meer van die leuke woorden.ha,ha,...de man begreep er zelf ook niets van...ik was er helemaaaaaaaaaaaal zat van....bah wat een gezeik met die klotedeur.. :Frown: ...de man en ik gaan het zelf nu oplossen, hij gaat mij opnieuw bellen voor een afspraak....ik heb hem bedankt en omdat ik zo hyper was... :Stick Out Tongue:  ben ik de ramen aan de galerijkant en het houtwerk goed gaan schoonmaken....pfffffffffff...resultaat:.... :Smile:  het werd lekker schoon en ik trok geestelijk weer in model....tjonge jonge niet te geloven toch? toen de hond uitgelaten en gegeten en ben ik effe op de bank gaan hangen want ik was gewoon moe...tijdens dat beetje rust belde er een postman ( TNT)aan voor pakjes beneden....wat een lawaai....ik heb niet opengedaan want het was helemaal niet voor mij bestemd......grrrrrrrrrrrrrr kloothommel, soms komen ze dagelijks voor de buurman verderop, maar tegen de tijd dat ze brutaal worden en op mijn deur bonsen omdat ik voor een ander pakjes aan moet nemen, bedank ik voor die eer!!!! wat een dag....ha,ha,ha,....het was niet saai, en nu zit ik relaxed achter de pc.. :Big Grin:  gezellie....deze vrouw kan er weer tegen...dit was mijn story voor vandaag...over en sluiten maar, ik heb nietssss meer te zeuren.....hihi.....fijne dag nog allemaal....Liefssssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Ben net terug van de tandarts, alles is nog verdoofd maar voel me toch opgelucht dat ik in die tand geen tandpijn meer zal hebben. Nog 2 te gaan, 1 en 8 december, heb nog een tand maar die moet uitgetrokken worden, maar dat moet in het ziekenhuis gebeuren omdat ik bloedverdunners neem. 
@Do, hopelijk weet je nu binnenkort wat je eigenlijk hebt aan je pols dmv de botscan of reumatesten. Of een beknelde zenuw kan weggaan weet ik eigenlijk niet, heb er geen flauw idee van. 
Deze nacht weer slecht geslapen, lag net goed te slapen toen mijn zoon belde dat hij zijne weg kwijt was in Brussel, ja dan moest ik hem alles beginnen uitleggen met mijne slaapkop, en dan nog 2 keer gebeld voor hij op zijn bestemming aangekomen is om te gaan solliciteren, hij is nu aan het deelnemen voor zijn derde proef, dus al 2 geslaagd, duimen iedereen dus.

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @ luuss,toffe avond toegewenst geniet ervan  :Big Grin:  


'K was vergeten uit te loggen gisterenavd. als ik op het forum geweest was ,nu opgemerkt  :Confused:  terug vd. fysio, nu aan 't bekomen alles trekt en sleurt , ook acuncp. gehad, dat helpt wel even , maar ben nog mnd. zoet met therapie 't zal nog even duren .grtjs aan ieder Suske  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel,

Haha ja mannen hé! Gelukkig heb ik gisteravond een goed gesprek met hem gevoerd en heb ik nu al meer het idee dat hij meer begrip voor me opbrengt!

Wat jij meemaakt met cvs is trouwens idd echt gevaarlijk! Wow achterop de motor in slaap vallen!

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, ach hoop dat het vanaf nu weer wat beter gaat, vandaag deed ie al een stuk begripvoller tegen me  :Big Grin:  Gaat het weer goed met Heavy? Veel plezier bij ladiesnight! ( Haha vraag me ook wel af hoe een ladiesnight van een sexshop verloopt  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Wat een gedoe bij die tandarts, maar fijn dat je nu geholpen bent en straks hopenlijk geen pijn meer hebt aan die tand/kies...sterkte voor de rest van je gebit binnenkort...och ja ik zal zekers duimen voor je zoon.....fijn dat hij al zover is gekomen met de sollicitatie...spannend!!!!  :Wink:  wel jammer dat je gestoord werd tijdens je slaap, best moeilijk om dan fit en vitaal over te komen èn nog nadenken ook hoe hij moet rijden...fijne goede dag gewenst....liefsssssssss Elisa

Suske: heel veel sterkte met je lijf en de fysiotherapie.... ik hoop dat het in jou stad een beetje beter gaat met het water gebeuren...hopenlijk komen de mensen een beetje tot rust na alle angst èn ellende....groetjes, doe het kalm aan....

Do: Sterkte meid met dat been/lies en rug gebeuren....vaak kan de pijn uitstralen er naar toe, dat is mij niet vreemd....typisch dat je pijn verdwijnt èn dan weer volop terug komt....geen idee hoe dat precies zit....anders vragen aan de arts....rot voor je....hou je haaks....prettige dag...Liefsssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

weer heerlijk geslapen, het lijkt erop dat ik eindelijk na jaaaaaaaaaren de goede slaap med. heb, het gaat al zolang goed met slapen en het was mn hoofdprobleem naast wat andere dingen.
zo naar neuroloog voor uitslagen van onderzoeken.
iedereen sterkte die het nodig heeft
en de anderen een fijne dag!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske763: Wat hèèrlijk dat je zo goed hebt geslapen op die medicijnen....Toppie  :Wink:  ik hoop binnen kort meer van je te horen over de Neuroloog, misschien is het een idee voor mij om daar eens heen te gaan ivm mijn Migraine wat ik al wel 15 jaar moet hebben, ik zie weer hoop voor mij... Sterkte straks/vandaag bij hem...ik hoor graag hoe het afgelopen is....toi toi toi....Liefs Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Allé mijn zoon was ook goed door die 3de ronde gekomen maar nu is het afwachten, krijgt hij een mail is het niet goed, krijgt hij telefoon is het wel goed, ging volgende week iets weten. Is wel om in een heel grote bank te gaan werken, dus dan zullen ze zijn verleden wel willen checken maar daar is niets op aan te merken. Die laatste ronde was zo'n soort gesprek om te kijken hoe je logisch kunt omgaan met bepaalde problemen en waar je prioriteiten liggen in bepaalde omstandigheden en hij is nogal redelijk, zeg maar heel vlot in omgang (toneelspeler he) maar je weet toch nooit op welke dingens ze je beoordelen, dus dat is afwachten. 
Heb deze nacht heel goed geslapen, 12 uur aan een stuk en dat heeft deugd gedaan eigenlijk na de korte nachten van er voor. Nu ga ik eten halen voor deze avond, stoofvlees met frietjes want schoondochter komt ook eten, zal wel niet goed zijn voor mijn dochter maar dan moet zij maar iets anders eten.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte bij de neuroloog Siets,
Ik hoop dat je géén slecht nieuws krijgt!!!!
Xx Ag


Alléé, wat een verhalen hier weer allemaal  :Wink: .
Iedereen een fijne dag!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

@agnes en elisa,
ben bij neuroloog om de restverschijnselen te laten onderzoeken
omdat het na dei intensive care ook mn geheugen zeer slecht is en veel taalfouten enz
heb al een EEG en een MRI gehad daar is niets uitgekomen,
nu moest ik bloed prikken, heel uitgebreidt, ook vit. en mineralen enz en ik moet onderzocht worden door een neuropsycholoog en ze gaan alzheimer onderzoeken.
ik geloof totaal niet dat dat het is maar het is het zekere voor het onzekere.
daarom ben ik zo blij met deze neuroloog, ik ken ze bij ons allemaal maar dan liever maar wat reizen dan dat ze je niet serieus nemen.
door deze arts ben ik ook van mn migraine afgekomen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Hopelijk krijg je morgen meer duidelijkheid na de botscan en volgende week als je uitslag bloedonderzoek krijgt!
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt weer  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Mijn vader en broertje weten niks van Heavy's aanval maar ik zag het bewijs toch echt wat betekend dat hij er kennelijk zelf ook uit kan komen, maar vind het wel sneu dat er niemand bij hem was op dat moment  :Frown: 
Ja das toch ook wat he met de woningbouw en ingehuurde bedrijven en dat ze verkeerd materiaal sturen en alles zo ontiegelijk lang duurt!  :Mad:  Ik herken dat hoor ze waren in oude huisje van woningbouw en dat bedrijf wat ramen zou zetten 4x geweest om oppervlak te meten en alsnog kwamen ze met de verkeerde maaat ramen  :Confused: Man man man  :Mad: 
Naja gelukkig kon jij je frustratie kwijt en heb jij weer een schoon huisje  :Wink: 
Jeetje ja is ook niet normaal dat ze zo blijven bonken hoor  :EEK!: 
Hopelijk gaat vandaag beter!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je geen tandpijn meer zal hebben  :Smile:  
Hopelijk krijgt je zoon die baan! Veel plezier met het etentje thuis met de (schoon)kids!

@ Suske,
Dat is helemaal goed gekomen  :Wink: 
He vervelend dat je nog maanden naar therapie moet, vooral omdat je zo'n last hebt elke keer als je terug komt! Sterkte ermee!

@ Syl,
Fijn dat hij begripvoller lijkt  :Smile: 
Ja met Heavy gaat het weer goed en ladiesnight was leuk  :Big Grin: 

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je al een tijd zo goed slaapt!  :Big Grin: 
Succes bij de neuroloog! Ik hoop op positief nieuws voor je!

@ Agnes,
Ghehe ja leuk he al die verhalen  :Wink: 
Hopelijk heb jij een fijne dag en kan je bijrusten!

Vandaag voel ik me moe met een gebrek aan concentratie.
Gister zou ik mijn beste vriendin ophalen voor hapje eten van haar werk, maarja zaten zo gezellig te kletsen dat we van haar bedrijfsleider tosti en wijn kregen en toen naar ChristineLeDuc gingen. Daar stonden schaaltjes met nootjes en pepernoten, konden koffie, cola, multivruchtensap en champagne krijgen. We kregen uitleg over de verschillen in glijmiddel en massageolie en uitleg over de verschillende speeltjes en die gingen vervolgens ook rond en 1 medewerker deed glijmiddel en massageolie op je hand als je dat wou voelen/ruiken/proeven. Was een massageschuim tussen die knetterde was echt een rare gewaarwording  :Wink:  Ik begreep niet wat een vrouw van ergens 40-45 er deed want die vond alles maar niks en eng (durfde geen controle los te laten en niks aan te raken) maar k moest wel lachen om haar opmerkingen, ze was kennelijk meegesleurd door haar vriendin die alles geweldig vond  :Big Grin:  Naja was heel gezellig allemaal  :Big Grin:  Ik ga volgend jaar gezellig weer heen, wou alleen dat ik meer bestedingsruimte had want wat zijn sommige van die dingen duur zeg...Daarna zijn we nog naar onze stamkroeg gegaan was ook erg gezellig! En toen rond 1 uur was ik weer thuis vannacht en vandaag eindelijk eens lekker uitgeslapen  :Smile:  Was ik nog niet zo lang beneden kwam "mijn broertje" hier terwijl mn echte broertje op vrijw werk is maarja hij vermaakt zich wel met gamen en ondertussen kletsen we gezellig bij  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ja die sextoys zagen me er best leuk uit en ik ben wel een pak ouder dan jullie, sommige zijn best wel prijzig maar andere vielen nog heel goed mee van prijs vond ik  :Wink:  maar hier in B zijn ze heel preuts eigenlijk, je vindt hier bijna geen sexshops meer. 
Mijn halve tong is nog verdoofd van het vullen van mijn tand gisteren en als ik praat lijk ik precies dronken, niet dus. Ja het zal afwachten zijn of mijn zoon die job heeft, hij zal dan wel niet meer in ploegen moeten werken en zijn loon zal wel goed zijn maar hij verliest dan wel zijn wagen (nu heeft hij een bedrijfswagen, tankkaart, verzekering met onderhoud inbegrepen), dus hij zal moeten kiezen. Hij kan zich nu wel al een tweedehandswagen permitteren maar ja, tanken zal hij dan wel zelf moeten doen en ook verzekering betalen enzo, ofwel een droomjob of wel meer materialistisch ingesteld zijn.... Hij zal zelf wel beslissen wat het beste is voor zich. Spijtig dat jij nog altijd geen job gevonden hebt. Ah en het restaurant waar hij vroeger werkte ook zijn zus is dit jaar bekroond met een befaamde michelinster (de 1ste), goed voor zijn CV. 
Nu ga ik de frietpot uitwassen, geen gezellig werkje maar moet ook gebeuren zeker ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja 1 sextoy zag er leuk uit maar koste 100 eu nou dat heb ik er niet voor over...
De ChristineLeDuc zit hier in Groningen naast de Pathe (bios) maar verder zijn de seksshops en chiquere/erotischere lingerie zaken allemaal verstopt  :Confused:  Daarom hebben ze bij ChristineLeDuc ook 1 of 2x per jaar zo'n bijeenkomst voor mensen die normaal niks durven te vragen of niet durven te komen, alhoewel ik daar niet onder val, wou gewoon eens weten wat zo'n Ladies Night inhield  :Wink: 
Dat is dan wel een sterke verdoving geweest als je halve tong nog verdoofd voelt! Hopelijk is dat vanavond of morgen voorbij!
Ja das een keuze die je zoon zelf moet maken, maar komt vast wel goed  :Wink: 
Ja ik zou ook wel een job willen maarja dat is nog niet gelukt, dus in februari ga ik weer naar school en dan heb ik daarna meer kans op een baan en leer ik ondertussen ook nog wat en loop ik stages  :Smile: 
Ja de frietot uitwassen is geen leuk werkje, maar moet ook gebeuren, gelukkig hebben wij geen frietpot meer! Succes in elk geval!

----------


## christel1

Heb naar haar man gebeld die mijn huisarts is over dat doof gevoel in mijn tong, kan zijn omdat ze dicht bij de zenuw heeft moeten spuiten en dat kan wel een paar dagen duren, ben de frietpot aan het uitkoken met water en sop in, dan goed uitschuren en zal wel in orde zijn zeker ???? 
Hier eten we ook niet echt veel frietjes meer maar zo 1 keer om de 14 dagen kan toch lekker zijn, verse frietjes dan maar maar mijn hond eet liever die van de frituur (gezellig baasje hé) en dan liefst nog met een fricandel erbij voor mijnheerke ..... hij zal wel aan het stoofvlees zitten dan

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Echt fijn te horen dat je je steeds iets beter voelt.En ben ook blij dat de uitslagen positief zijn bij de neuroloog.

@Luuss,

Morgen heb ik de resultaten nog niet moet wachten tot 12 december zo heeft de specialist al de onderzoeken.

Vandaag voel ik me goed was wel eerst om 6 u wakker, maar ben daarna terug in slaap gevallen.
Heb daarstraks mijn living gestofzuigd,lakens gewassen, en mezelf :Big Grin: 
Sevens komt mijn dochter eten zal blij zijn dat ik ze zie, want is weer veel te lang geleden. :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Hoera wat fijn voor je zoon, spannend hoor dat hij al door is na de 3e ronde! ff afwachten dus! het kan heel leuk zijn om voor een grote bank te werken, ik heb het 15 jaar gedaan, maar toen was alles nog anders,er is veel veranderd! sterkte voor hem, ff duimen...hey wat akelig dat je zo'n lange verdoving hebt, oeps dat is niet niets...succes met je pan uitboenen van de frieten, dat moet ik òòk nog, maar heb nog geen zin, ha,ha,.....groeten.... :Wink: 

Luuss: ha,ha,..lekker gegeten op een andere wijze dan jullie dachten....wel orgineel toch?...leuk dat jullie het naar de zin hadden bij Christine, lijkt mij gewoon enig, je moet toch weten wat er allemaal te doen is èn te koop, zo kan het liefdesleven van elke vrouw/man opbloeien,  :Stick Out Tongue:  èn het is niet saai....jammer dat alles zo duur is!!! ....maar jij bent er geweest.....

Do: bah wat vervelend dat je nog langer moet wachten op de uitslag...pffffffff niet prettig...sterkte met je zere lijf....

Sietske: Fijn dat de uitslag van de scan's goed zijn, NU de rest nog van het bloedonderzoek...wat fijn voor jou dat je zo'n goede neuroloog hebt, dat is een cadeautje, ik begrijp het, dus je moet er ver voor reizen, dat is minder, maarrr de rest is positief dus dat is het belangrijkst...Fantastisch dat hij er voor zorgde dat je Migraine bijna nooit meer komt door goede medicatie....ik ga het horen van je zodra je meer tijd hebt... :Smile: 

ik voel mij vandaag wat rusteloos, maar verder gaat het wel oke....

Sietske en Luuss: ik heb vanmiddag dat middel gekocht van Rescue Spray / Bach de kleinste verpakking 7 ml €8,50 eerst maar eens uittesten, ben reuze benieuwd...jullie horen het over een tijdje...Bedankt.... :Big Grin: 

Prettige avond allemaal....Liefs van Elisa...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ah fijn dat ladiesnight leuk was! Lijkt me erg leuk zo'n avond  :Big Grin:  Haha ik zou eigenlijk ook wel dubbel gelegen hebben om zo'n preuts vrouwtje die niets durft (haha wat zal zij zich opgelaten gevoelt hebben!) Ach die toys zijn ook niet alles, idd is veel behoorlijk duur, en in mijn geval wordt het nooit gebruikt (lekker zonde van t geld ook :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ik hoop dat het dove gevoel snel overgaat!
Heb bij huishoud tips tips over frietpot schoonmaken geplaatst  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Jammer dat je niet gelijk de uitslag van de botscan krijgt, sinds dat al uitsluitsel kan geven... 
Ah lekker alles aan kant gemaakt dus en gezellig je dochter op bezoek gehad! Ik hoop dat het leuk was!

@ Elisabeth,
Haha ja was lekker die tosti's maar niet zoals gepland, achja scheelde wel weer centjes  :Smile:  Ja we hadden het beide nog nooit meegemaakt zo'n ladies night en zagen 2 week geleden zo'n aanmeldingsposter dus besloten we heen te gaan, was zeker leuk, ik wil volgende keer wel weer heen  :Wink: 
He vervelend dat je je rusteloos voelt, hopelijk voel je je vandaag beter en hopelijk helpt die rescue spray/bach!

@ Syl,
Ja is zeker leuk hoor! We hebben veel gelachen en niet alleen om het preutse vrouwtje  :Wink:  Ik heb net als jou liever the real deal dan zo'n seksspeeltje, maar heb toch wat gekocht voor te proberen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo. Last van slecht slapen, hooikoorts/verkoudheid en beetje hoofdpijn, naja gaat wel weer over. Heavy is er uit en zit lekker op mijn schoudr of in mijn nek en er ligt buiten sneeuw en de zon schijnt  :Smile:  Echt prachtig om te zien!

----------


## Agnes574

Ben weer beetje bijgelezen maar nog niet wakker genoeg om op iedereen apart te reageren...sorry!!

Wat er vannacht aan de hand was?? Joost mag het weten.. doodmoe; in slaap vallen en even later weer wakker worden > woelen en draaien...pfff; voel me een wrakske!!

Vanavond naar een ladie's night in Eurotuin... ben benieuwd wat ik daarvan mag verwachten... heb nog nooit een ladie's night gedaan! Word 'meegesleurd' door schoonma; ach, als ik haar daar een plezier mee doe hé  :Smile: !
Zal blij zijn als ik vanavond m'n bedje weer zie  :Big Grin: 

Fijne dag en fijn weekend iedereen!!
Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar toch wel wat moe.Vroeg moeten opstaan voor de botscan.Moest er om half elf zijn voor de inspuiting en dan moest ik er voor de eerste onder en om half vier moest ik terug komen voor de tweede keer er onder.

Intussen tijd ben ik met mijn ventje de wagen even laten reinigen, en zijn we even gaan winkelen.Hebben we daarna iets kleins gegeten en dan terug naar de kliniek.
Ik dacht dat ik vandaag geen uitslag ging krijgen van de botscan, maar de Dr.zag dat ik wat onrustig erbij zat.Hij zei:gaat u is even zitten dan kunnen we eens kijken naar de foto's.Was op dat moment wel benieuwd wat het was, want ik kon aflezen aan haar gezicht dat ze iets wou zeggen.
Het is voor bijna 90 % zeker dat ik artrose heb aan mijn polsen.Moet nog voor de zekerheid die emg laten nemen, maar de Dr.was vrij zeker.Langs de ene kant kwam dat enorm als een boemerang aan, maar langs de andere kant weet ik nu wat ik heb.
Jammer genoeg is er weinig aan te doen, enkel ontstekingsremmers nemen als ik pijn.
Zo lieve mensen ga het hier bij laten, want voel me heel moe nu was een te zware dag.

Veel liefs en heel veel sterkte/liefde en plezier toegewenst, fijn weekend aan iedereen.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

@Aggi, allé deze nacht had ik hetzelfde als jij voor, heel laat in slaap gevallen en na een paar uurtjes weeral wakker en draaien en keren, niet gezellig dus....
@Do, ja artrose kan je weinig aan doen eigenlijk, spijtig geval want je bent nog heel jong bij een ouwe doos zoals ik vind ik het normaal maar jij bent een pak jonger, shit happens. 
Vandaag bij mijn ventje, was hier deze morgen al om negen uur maar ben deze middag wel eventjes met mijn dochter naar 't stad geweest, we hadden afgesproken aan de Nieuwstraat in BXL, ze had een jas en een paar pulls nodig, dus samen met mama gaan shoppen. Ja zij gaat hier naar school en ik kan de metro nemen tot in 't stad, lekker makkelijk maar nu wel doodmoe, ga lekker samen met ventje in bed naar tv kijken hopelijk slaap ik deze avond heel goed en lang.... Kissies meiden

----------


## gossie

@ allen, veel beterschap en/of rust toegewenst :Smile: 

Het gaat een beetje wisselvallig. Vannacht gelukkig goed geslapen met vergeleken de nacht daarvoor. Ik ben moe, maar probeer toch het een en ander te doen. Structuur is dan toch weer belangrijk voor mij. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

M'n ladie's night was bijzonder .... startte om 19u en.. om half 7 viel de elektriek daar in panne!!! Haha... vond het ergens wel een geslaagde avond; Eurotuin int donker gezien (bijna niets dus  :Big Grin: ).. goedkoop voor de portemonnee en toch wel wat gelachen  :Wink: .
Vanavond is er weer één; in Merelbeke én Deinze (maar je moet je wel eerst inschrijven en de bevestigingsmail uitprinten zodat je een 'goody-bag' krijgt  :Wink: ).
Er waren denk ik 600 vrouwen !!!!! Shoppen met korting en allerlei standjes; heb een uil geaaid en een supergrote wurgslang én een mega-salamander bij kaarslicht!!
Er was ook een boekvoorstelling van Peter Porters???? Piet Porters?? Daar was wél licht, maar een uur luisteren naar de voorstelling van een interieurboek vond ik net iets te saai... heb een paar rondjes gedaan door een donkere Eurotuin en schoonma heeft nog een cadeautje gevonden om vanavond af te geven als ze gaat eten bij een vriendin.
Ik heb wat geurkaarsjes gekocht en een cactus in de vorm van een hartje (Hakiri heet die soort geloof ik)!
Voor 6€85 heb ik een bijzondere avond gehad.. haha.. mijn schoonma vond het helemaal niet leuk en baalde ( ik zie in alles iets positiefs, dus ik heb wel gelachen  :Big Grin: ).

Vannacht wéér zo slecht geslapen.... GGGrrrrr... volgens mij ken ik nu de oorzaak > een vroegere vriend had me toegevoegd op facebook en vroeg naar mijn verleden van toen tot nu; loop daarover nogal te piekeren; m'n verleden is grotendeels NIET leuk te noemen, met véél trauma's,teleurstellingen en verdriet... dat komt nu weer boven natuurlijk omdat ik telkens zit te denken; wat vertel ik en hoe??!!
Ik mail 'm maandag zodat ik het daarna hopelijk allemaal weer gauw vergeet!!
Om 4u nog een tranxène en een tetrazepam bijgepakt en daarna in slaap gevallen.. zijn korte nachtjes laatste dagen; hoop dat ik vanavond 's goed en lang slaap!!
Duimen iedereen!!

Speciale thanks aan *Sietske*; zij heeft me geleerd dat ik niet al te voorzichtig hoef te zijn met dat soort meds; *Merci lieverd!!*! Fijn te horen dat de uitslagen goed waren; zijn ze toch hé?!
Dikke knuff en Xx

Nu rustige dag; al wil ik vandaag of uiterlijk morgen mijn aqua kuisen/schoonmaken ... effe doorzetten en volgende week van di t/m vrij platte rust!!

Dikke knuff en fijn weekeind!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

@Do,
Sterkte lieve Do.... lijkt me allemaal niet fijn te horen en mee om te gaan... dikke sterkte-knuff!!!!
Xx

@Gossie; 
Jij ook sterkte lieverd.. neem je rust!!

@Christel,
Geniet van je rust en gezelligheid met je ventje!
Hopelijk slapen we vanavond allemaal GOED!!
Knuff!!
Xx

@Iedereen,
Fijne dag en sterkte indien je dit nodig hebt!!
Luuss, geef een knuff van mij aan heavy!!
Xx Ag
knuff!! 
Xx

@

----------


## christel1

Heb helemaal niet GOED geslapen deze nacht, ben rond 5 uur wakker geworden met barstende migraine, ik wist echt niet hoe ik me moest leggen deze nacht/morgen, kon geen licht verdragen en als ik moest hoesten was het precies of ze met een boorhamer in mijn hoofd zaten te boren. Ben om 9 uur naar de apotheek gespurt eigenlijk en heb perdolan compositum gekregen en wonder boven wonder, mijn migraine is er van over gegaan, 't schijnt dat dat beter is dan dafalgan forte voor migraine en ik moet ze dus wel gelijk geven. 
@Agnes, nooit fijn als je vroegere vrienden toevoegd aan facebook die dan over het verleden beginnen, ik zit ook op FB..... maar ik ga dat hier niet openbaar schrijven wat mijn adres is, degene die geïnteresseerd zijn sturen maar een PM en dan weet je het. Ook op msn zit ik, ook op aanvraag dus, lekker chatten..... 
Kissies lieverds en hopelijk allemaal goed slapen, geen nachthengsten of pijn deze nacht.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb vannacht een hele slechte nacht gehad voel me nog heel raar in mijn hoofd.Hoop dat ik vanavond beter slaap pfff....
Voor de rest wel een fijne dag gehad ben wat gaan shoppen, ben naar de hema geweest en naar de blokker heb weer een fleece van (jack wolfskin) gekocht een hele warme en een muts ook.

@Aggie,

Fijn dat je zo'n toffe avond hebt gehad voor zo weinig centjes :Big Grin: Alleen jammer dat je ook zo slecht geslapen hebt.
Tja die artrose is wel een klap in mijn gezicht artrose aan mijn rug artrose aan mijn pols  :Frown: pffff, maar er is niets aan te doen hé!
Zeg tegen mijn ventje:hang binnenkort nog alleen met haken en ogen aan één.Hij moest er wel om lachen :Big Grin: 

@Christel,

Hopelijk is de migraine al iets beter.
Ik gebruikte destijds dat er een acute aanval opkwam almogran of imitrex hielp heel goed.Nu neem ik ook iets preventief.
Weet je ben juist 40 geworden, maar soms door al mijn kwaaltjes voel ik me wel een oude doos ze pfff..... :Frown:  :Wink: 

Sterkte!! met u migraine.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: vreselijk die migraine, fijn dat het geholpen heeft het medicijn van de apotheek....bah wat akelig..  :Frown:  .sterkte met alles...liefsssss

Agnes: grappig verhaal over je Lady's night...lekker he zo'n super goedkoop rondje door de Eurotuin.. :Wink: ..wel emotioneel voor je dat die vriend vroeg naar een verleden van je waar je eigenlijk niet aan terug wil denken....ja dat kan je wakker houden, want je wordt er gelijk weer aan herrinnerd....soms wil een mens niet eens meer over bepaalde zaken praten...sterkte ermee hoe je dit gaat invullen....och ja veel rust èn energie gewenst...slecht slapen maakt je kapot....hou je haaks....wat een gedoe met al die pillen hè?....voorzichtig maar.....warme groeten....

Dodito: Artrose....een nare berichtgeving, slecht verhaal, maar ik ben blij voor jou dat je het nu weet en niet langer hoeft te wachten...een diagnose is belangrijk dan kun je horen en zien en voelen hoe dat allemaal is, en ik hoop dat je goede medicijnen er voor hebt/krijgt als de boel onstoken is!! sterkte....het is weer een ziekte die je er gratis bijkrijgt....kloten!!!!! ja sorry....in het leven komt alles onverwachts, we vragen er niet om...ik leef met je mee....Liefsssssss  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Luuss: fijn dat het beter gaat met Heavy....niet prettig als je ledematen zeer doen en je moe bent...fijne avond en toch al het goede..... lieve groetjes van hier.... :Wink: 

vandaag om 6.00 uur kon ik wederom opstaan voor de Migraine.... :Frown:  gelukkig heb ik goede pillen via de huisarts en ik heb ze altijd in huis....ik haat het maar besef dat ik er weinig aan kan doen...weer het bed ingedoken want je kan dan niet zoveel verdragen....dus laat de hond uitgelaten, en dat vindt ik echt balen dat ik dan alleen woon en niemand dat voor mij kan doen, grrrrrrrrrr....èn mijn ex vriend is weer een vrije man binnenkort.....hij kwam laatst met een mooie grote bos bloemen voor mij...ik was verrast door mijn gevoelens...ehhh vrienden zijn is òòk al leuk denk ik dan, maar mijn gevoel zij....lalalalalalalalala..we gaan het zien in het nieuwe jaar, ik verwachts niet veel, maar toch?.. :Smile:  liefde is blind, èn makkie moosie kan niet zien.... :Big Grin: ..maar enfin ik wordt altijd duf zo'n dag ( migraine) maar heb wel nog boodschappen kunnen doen, ff naar mijn ouders geweest, gewandeld in het bos met de hond en een vriend, daar knap je òòk een beetje van op, maar het was later op de middag aardig koud, maar oke, toen nog wat rondgekuierd met een vriend in een plaatsje verderop en nu met een wijntje achter de pc en bedenken wat ik ga eten.....lieve allemaal....sterkte met uw ledematen, spieren, vermoeidheid, positieve èn negatieve uitslagen en andere dingen....heb het goed, heb het fijn....Fijn weekend verder en een warme knuffel van Elisa.... :Big Grin:  Byeeeeeeee

----------


## christel1

@Do, die imitrex heb ik al eens gekregen van mijn huisarts of toch zoiets, was zo'n soort neusspray en die heeft juist geteld 5 minuten geholpen en daarna een spuit gekregen in mijn k... of bibs en dan direct mijn nest in (was midden in de nacht toen ik de HA gebeld heb). Ik ben ook daarvoor onder behandeling geweest bij een dokter-acupuncturist en ik moet zeggen dat dit wel heel goed geholpen heeft, nu heb ik nog raar of zelden een aanval maar dan is het wel heel goed raak eigenlijk. Normaal ga ik bij mijn apotheek in Buggenhout en die heeft nog Nova Kranit maar nu was ik bij mijn ventje in Brussel en die hebben dat niet en echt het heeft geholpen. Bah en die kwaaltjes, stent, nieuwe heup, CVS (gehad) en tal van andere operaties, mijn ventje zegt altijd dat ik met al mijn hulpstukken soms beter ben dan hij.....
Ah Jack wolfskin, dat is wel prijzig maar denk dat er heel goeie dingens in zitten, ik heb zo'n regenjack van Helly Hansen en die was ook heel duur maar echt heel goed, is eigenlijk kledij voor zeilers maar voor een weekendje aan zee of de ardennen als het regent is dit ook heel goed. Maar daarvoor gaan we naar Outlet Roermond of Maasmechelen village, heel interessant om daar eens te gaan shoppen. 
Ik voel me wel wat suf maar had wel 2 pillen ineens geslikt, misschien iets te veel zeker ? 
Kissies meiden en boys xxx

----------


## christel1

Zeg Do, 40 is bijlange nog geen ouwe doos zelle, ik ben bijna 10 jaar ouder, dat begint al te komen nu .....

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me .... mottig en wanhopig worden...
Ik slaap al een gehele week niet in... en anders ist wakker worden , in slaap vallen, wakker worden.. met als gevolg dat ik het gevoel heb niets geslapen te hebben!!
Ik weet écht niet meer wat doen... Heb hulp gevraagd aan Sietske (onze slaapspecialiste hier  :Wink: ) en mail vandaag nog naar mijn artse en deze week ga ik naar haar toe > die gaat zich een bult schrikken als ik haar zeg wat ik momenteel neem (naast m'n gewone slaapmeds als ik ga 'slapen') om half 5 s'ochtends ... gelukkig word ik nog iedere dag wakker van mijn wekker (vroeger altijd bang dat ik van teveel van die dingen in coma zou geraken ofzo  :Wink: ).
Begrip hier thuis; alléé zè, wanneer heb jij nu eens niets?? Tes ook elke dag wel iets met jou ... Fijn, maar niet heus, al ist ergens wel te begrijpen...

Eerst dacht ik dat het kwam door de pijn ... maar al slapeloze nachten gehad zonder veel pijn, toen dacht ik dat 't kwam door piekeren... vannacht vrolijk en 'Vlaanderen boven' liggen zingen (hoezo maf??  :Big Grin: )... ik heb genoeg beweging elke dag; méér als normaal eigenlijk,dus is niet zo dat ik niet kan slapen door het afwezig zijn van slaap...

Volgens mij is er kortsluiting in m'n hersens en werkt m'n slaapkwab niet meer ????
Ik weet het écht niet meer  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: , word er zwaar depri van!!!!

Iemand tips en/of adviezen??? Zet deze in de rubriek 'Vermoeidheid' in topic 'Gebruik slaapmiddelen'... Thanks alvast ... ik ga wachten op Siets haar PM  :Wink: .

Lieve allemaal; een fijne zondag!!!!!!!!!!!!
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

@ag,
pm is verstuurd en nog een ps op je profiel.
dit is volgens mij het laatste iig voor mij, weet vrij veel over slapen, probeer hetzelfde wat ik krijg als dit niet helpt dan zijn we onbehandelbaar.
heb je al eens een slaaponderzoek in amc gehad?
wat ik nu krijg lijkt wel een olifanten dosis maar werkt perfect ben gewoon uren aan het poetsen en leuke dingen aan het doen zonder moe te worden(poetsen was wel nodig)

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed en heb goed geslapen ben nl vroeg gaan slapen was kapot gisteren.Zat nog allemaal te malen in mijn hoofd van de uitslag van mijn pols :Frown: 
Voor de rest vandaag een hele fijne dag gehad.We zijn naar de stad even gaan wandelen had frisse lucht nodig.
Voor de rest heb ik vandaag ook geen pijn  :Smile: 
Heb ook die (rescue spray) en (menstruasan van Dr.A vogel) besteld.Laat jullie wel weten als het baat heeft.

@Aggie,

Sterkte lieve meid, is niet alles dat je u slaap niet kunt vatten hé! Hoop echt dat het vlug betert en, dat je de oorzaak kan vinden.
Ik heb jaren geleden ook enorm geleden onder slaapproblemen, maar bij kwam dat door te veel te piekeren en door onverwerkt verdriet waar ik 's nachts mee bezig was.


@Christel,

Ik heb destijds de imitrex spuiten gebruikt die hielpen wel vrij goed, maar is minder goed voor je hart.(zette die ook zelf)
Tja Jack Wolfskin is wel iets duurder, maar is idd wel kwaliteit en is warm.Heb het nogal vlug koud.Had een bon van 25 euro dat er afging dus goed meegepakt hé die fleece :Smile: 

@Sietske,

Niet teveel poetsen hé  :Wink: 
Ben blij dat je u goed voelt echt waar.

@Elisatbeth,

Dank U Wel voor je steun lieve Elisa, maar helaas is er spijtig genoeg niets aan te doen.Gelukkig heb ik er wel ontstekkingremmers voor, maar moet ze wel zelf uit mijn eigen zak betalen ziekenfonds komt er niet tussen.
Ze kosten 30 euro voor een doosje van 30(celebrex)genoemd omdat ik tegen andere niet meer tegen kan.

Sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft.

Liefs Do  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

@Do/Christel,
Het leven begint bij 40 (en duurt 1 dag LOL)

@ Sietske,
Kom eens gezellig langs, mag je hier ook poetsen....

@ Agnes,Vervelend dat je niet in slaap kunt komen. Helaas/gelukkig (doorhalen wat niet van toepassing is) ken ik dat probleem niet. 

Ik maak nog steeds de uren van een bedrijfs eigenaar, met als voordeel dat ik financieel lekker binnen loop in december maar het gezinnetje ziet me ondertussen als 'de man die zondags het vlees snijd'. Maar je mag tegenwoordig blij zijn als je werk hebt, helemaal in de bouw- en installatie wereld. Het is knokken om een projectje te scoren tegen K%* prijzen (sorry dames). Maar het einde van de absurde lange dagen is in zicht. Na kerst wordt het beter.....
Maar ik voel me wel goed. vooral omdat Feyenoord met 2-1 van ADO gewonnen heeft. Maar ook omdat het lijnen afgelopen is. Jammer dat het koud is, vanochtend tijdens het hardlopen vroren mijn oortjes er af.
Verder heb ik net een media speler gekocht, via internet bij Opus, met een opslag capaciteit van 2TB. Jolan ging meteen akkoord toen ik het vroeg, ondanks dat ik vorige week geflitst ben door een rood licht camera (€160 + 6). Weer een leuk speeltje er bij. Morgen voor de verandering weer een naar Almelo (of Hengelo of Enschede), weer een hele dag naar de knoppen. 's Avonds gelukkig weer lekker lopen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets minder goed heb wel goed geslapen, maar voel me weer moe.Is ook zo dat ik één van de dagen ongesteld moet worden vandaar.Zie er al tegen op zie er veel teveel vanaf pfff :Frown: 

Vanmorgen naar de Huisarts gebeld en de uitslag van mijn bloed was al binnen.Is nl zo dat ik een veel tekort had aan Vit D vandaar dat ik mij zo moe voelde, en dat ik me met momenten ook down voelde.Heb nu supplementen gekregen hoop dat ze snel werken.Nu ga ik ook zeker alle dagen een kleine wandeling maken.Is niet dat ik niet buiten kom, maar als ik veel pijn heb kom het daar niet van.

----------


## Suske'52

@ do, ik ken dat ook, de dagen van pijn voelen dan kom ik niet verder dan de buitendeur , maar ik geniet goed aangekleed van mijn terrasbank met een aperitief of warme drank , kwestie van niet te gevoelig te worden als je altijd binnen zit . :Big Grin:  

Verzorg je goed .... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Misschien nog niet zo'n slecht idee op terras goed aangekleed een chocomelk drinken  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dotito: Hey fijn dat de bloeduitslag er is...Vit D...wauw, wat fijn dat je er nu supplementen voor hebt...och sterkte met uw maandelijkse periode, ik hoop dat gauw de Menstruan binnenkomt van Dr Vogel...Celebrex, balen zeg dat jezelf die medicijnen moet betalen.( duur)..pfffffff..ik heb in 2003 Celebrex 200 geslikt als pijnstiller maar deze is destijds uit de handel gehaald? of verkoopverbod in 2004 ivm een verhoogd risico voor hart en bloedvaten, ik zelf kreeg allerlei bijwerkingen t/m hartkloppingen toe...ik werd er ziek van en slikte het met tegenzin en heb toen het ziekenhuis gebeld waarna ik onmiddellijk moest stoppen....hopenlijk is het nu beter geworden die medicijnen, ik wens je er sterkte mee, misschien slik je iets anders...wees voorzichtig, maar ik neem aan dat het veilig is anders zou je het niet krijgen maar dit was mijn ervaring!  :Wink:  geniet van je wandelingen, mits het niet te koud is....brrrrrrrrrr

Sietske, Agnes, Christel, ...ik hoop dat er gauw een oplossing komt voor je slaapprobleem Agnes....grrrrrrrr;( Christel: 2 pillekes....ha,ha,....was je erg duffffffff wèl gewaagd/gedurfd, voorzichtig maar....het kan iets te stil worden.... :Smile: 
Sietske: wat hèèrlijk dat je iets meer energie hebt....houden zo....

Ik ben wat moe omdat vanmorgen wederom dat hoofd begon en nek, en de rest van het lichaam ging òòk behoorlijk pijn doen. :Frown: ..nadat ik gisteren niets geslikt hebt, deed ik dat vanmorgen wel...het was genoeg....vroeg mijn bedje uit, en er weer ingedoken....ik heb mij toen heel somber en droevig gevoeld en na 1 1/2 uur kwam ik weer in beweging, de pil begon zijn werk te doen  :Wink: ....wandelen met de hond....rustig ontbijten achter de pc want je bent dan gewoon duf.....de moed verzameld om lichtjes te sporten en dat is prima gelukt....toen meteen de hond weer uitgelaten en nu rust ik wat uit....het is oke, ik ben er weer bij....gelukkig..... 
Fijne dag nog allemaal....het is koud/kil/somber buiten....maar binnen maken we het dan maar gezellig met alle kaarsjes hè lady's?.....Liefssssssss van deze muts... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

> @ag,
> pm is verstuurd en nog een ps op je profiel.
> dit is volgens mij het laatste iig voor mij, weet vrij veel over slapen, probeer hetzelfde wat ik krijg als dit niet helpt dan zijn we onbehandelbaar.
> heb je al eens een slaaponderzoek in amc gehad?
> wat ik nu krijg lijkt wel een olifanten dosis maar werkt perfect ben gewoon uren aan het poetsen en leuke dingen aan het doen zonder moe te worden(poetsen was wel nodig)


Thanks lieverd,
Tsja, ik weet 't ook niet meer anders...
Slaaponderzoek 5 jaar geleden gehad in UZ Gent... kwam toen niets uit (was ook wel een reden voor..was niet de ideale dag voor zo'n onderzoek!)
Als huisartse het niet meer weet vraag ik haar een 'paardenmiddel' voor dec en maak ik een afspraak bij de neuroloog (scan van hersenen mss optie??) en een slaaponderzoek nu zou ik ook wel weer zien zitten ... laat maar komen;
*Als ik maar weer terug kan slapen!!!!!! 10/12u slaap elke nacht en m'n leven wordt weer 'leefbaar'*.
Ik houd jullie op de hoogte!!
Vandaag vree moe (tsjè  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) en zere rug van gister op café te zitten (wat trouwens niets voor mij is > vriendlief plezier gedaan en 'Bobbette' geweest ; hij zat en ik nuchter  :Big Grin: )
Knuffffff XXXXXXXXX Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........

----------


## sietske763

@agnes, gedoe he dat slapen,
zou je niet eens naar een psych kunnen......die mogen veel meer voorschrijven dan een HA,
ik ga met ladingen pillen vanaf 3 dec naar huisarts, maar huisarts zei er wel bij dat als er medicatieveranderingen moeten plaatsvinden ik doorgestuurd wordt naar een psych......dat zegt al genoeg natuurlijk.
een HA mag beslist niet zoveel voorschrijven dan een psych.
heb na slaaponderzoek wel medicatie van een neuroloog gehad wat niet geholpen heeft....dus ik ben blij dat er psychiaters bestaan!!
en ernstige slaapproblemen komen vaak toch ergens vandaan..
succes meid!!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd meid,

Maar huisartse mag toch zorgen voor paardenmiddel hoor... voor ik bij neuroloog of psych terecht kan???? 
Heb vroeger bij psych gelopen; momenteel heb ik écht niet het gevoel dat ik zo iemand nodig heb.. neuroloog zal ook wel voor mogen schrijven wattie wil vermoed ik ??
Knuff Xx Ag

Echt in zetel kruipen nu, val ver om!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ghehe dat is ook wat dat de elektriek uitvalt tijdens een Ladies night! Leuk dat je dieren hebt geaaid en aangeraakt en toch nog iets leuks kocht  :Smile:  Kan me wel voorstellen dat je schoonma liever winkelt in t licht  :Wink:  
Vervelend dat je zo slecht slaapt ondanks je moeheid en ondanks slaapmeds! Fijn dat Sietske je gerust heeft gesteld en je wakker wordt van je wekkers  :Smile:  Niet leuk dat je thuis geen begrip krijgt!  :Mad:  Misschien is er in die 5 jaar wel wat veranderd en komt er bij een evt nieuw slaaponderzoek wel wat uit, dus zou het wel doen als dat kan...
Leuk dat een oude vriend je toevoegd, maar wel vervelend dat hij naar je verleden vroeg waardoor alles ongewild weer te boven kwam wat pijn/verdriet doet! Hopelijk kan je hem mailen wat jij kwijt wil en zal daarna dat gepieker afnemen! Succes met de aqua schoonmaken!
Heavy heeft de knuf ontvangen hoor, die ligt nu in mijn schoot te slapen  :Wink: 
Ook een knuf aan jou woefkes en jou van mij!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je ventje meeging naar de kliniek voor de botscan  :Smile:  
Fijn dat de Dr. je de uitslag gaf, maar erg vervelend dat de uitslag artrose is, daar kan je idd alleen pijn/ontstekingsremmers voor nemen (pil, zalf, spuit) wel balen dat die niet vergoed worden! en proberen te blijven bewegen (zwemmen, wandelen, yoga schijnen goed te zijn voor mensen met artrose/reuma).
Balen dat je ook slecht heb geslapen, maarja zo'n uitslag en pijn is ook niet niks, fijn dat je weer wat beter hebt geslapen! 
Wel goed dat je toch even dorp in bent gegaan voor lekker warme muts en fleece en daarna voor frisse lucht! 
Hopelijk helpen die middeltjes tegen je klachten!
Super dat de bloed uitslag ook binnen is! VitamineD krijg je op een natuurlijke manier door de zon, maarja die ontbreekt nogal dus ik hoop dat de supplementen snel gaan werken zodat jij je beter voelt!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je leuk met je dochter bent wezen shoppen!
He vervelend zeg dat je niet kon slapen door de migraine en zoveel last ervan had! Gelukkig maar dat de perdolan compositum goed hielp tegen de migraine!
Ach beter zo'n wat duurder jack van Helly Hansen waar je echt wat aan hebt bij een outlet kopen dan een goedkoper jack die minder regen en wind bestendig is en waarschijnlijk ook minder lang meegaat  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Vervelend dat het zo wisselvallig gaat en dat je moe bent! Hopelijk vind je snel weer goede nachtrust!

@ Elisabeth,
He balen dat je weer een migraine aanval had! Jammer dat niemand op zo'n moment met je hondje kan lopen! Wel gezellig dat je met een vriend er even uit bent geweest  :Smile:  Kan die vriend of evt je ex vriend je hondje niet uitlaten?
Altijd fijn om een bloemetje te krijgen, maar kan me voorstellen dat je wat verward werd toen je ex vriend ze gaf  :Wink: 
Vervelend dat je je vanmorgen ook niet goed voelt, wel goed dat je met je hond bent gaan wandelen en licht gesport hebt  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Fijn hoe jij altijd meedenkt met iedereen!  :Smile: 
Super dat je je huishouden en leuke dingen kan doen zonder moe te worden omdat je wel een goede nachtrust hebt!

@ Ronald,
Grapjes :P 
Jammer dat je door je lange dagen op het werk je gezin amper ziet, maarja je hebt wel gelijk je hebt tenminste een baan en met die centjes van overwerken kan je als het wat minder druk is op je werk natuurlijk altijd een leuk dagje uit met je gezin!
Fijn dat je je goed voelt! Heb je geen oorwarmers of muts of zweetband zodat je oren niet afvriezen als je hardloopt?

@ Suske,
Fijn dat jij ondanks je pijn toch elke dag buiten op je bank zit met een kleed en aperitief of warm drankje  :Smile:  Heb je toch frisse lucht want steeds binnen zitten is ook geen doen!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk.
Vrijdag ondanks dat ik me belabberd en pijnlijk voelde toch de huiskamer, keuken, wc en hal schoongemaakt. Bleek een vriendin van mn paps zaterdag te komen eten en had ik daar even geen zin aan, ik doe al zeker een week 'verplicht sociaal' hier thuis om het maar gezellig te houden en had geen zin aan nog meer 'nepheid'. Dus ben 's avonds naar een vriend gegaan en daar tot zondag gebleven. Leuk filmpjes gekeken, lekker gegeten, lekker gewandeld buiten zag er zo mooi uit met alle sneeuw maar was wel koud. Zondag naar een goede vriend gegaan om mijn huissleutels even te geven zodat een andere vriend daar kan zijn van de week als er iets bezorgd wordt, ik kan dan zelf niet en goede vriend is dan op cursus van zn werk. Daarna bij een andere vriend geweest, gezellig bijgekletst, Guitar Hero gedaan en daar gegeten, hij bracht me vannacht thuis.
Thuisgekomen was mn broertje nog wakker, maar ik was heel moe, had niet echt goed geslapen dus moest echt bijslapen. Vanmorgen lag er een briefje of ik tegen de buurman kon zeggen dat die om 3uur bij mn paps op het werk kon komen zodat zijn gebit gemaakt kon worden dus dat doorgegeven. Afwasmachine ingeruimd want alle afwas stond nog op aanrecht en in de woonkamer  :Confused:  dus die draait nu. Heavy is eruit, heb blikjes en snoeppapiertjes en oud papier enzo opgeruimd. Echt leuk weer hoor om vrijdag alles te hebben opgeruimd en schoongemakt en dan weg te gaan en dan thuis te komen in een varkensstal  :Confused:  :Mad:  Ach en vanavond als mijn paps thuiskomt wordt dat weer ruzie...

----------


## sietske763

agnes,
ik heb, ook al jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaren geen psych meer nodig, heb hem alleen gehouden voor de slaapmed omdat alles weer goed was met me behalve slapen.
ik ben dan ook al jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaren alleen voor medicijn co en evt bijstellen van slaapmed bij hem geweest, hooguit 10 minuten en die had hij wel nodig om recepten uit te schrijven

----------


## sietske763

ps agnes,
mijn neuroloog van toen schreef ook bijna niets voor, ik mocht blij zijn als ik nozinan kreeg.......!!!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ben ik heel erg moe, ik kom echt niet verder dan 10 meter buiten de deur. Gisteren wel rond half elf in slaap gevallen na een superdosis meds maar toch nog heel slecht geslapen. Als ik buitenkom is het precies of er loopt een dronkaard op straat, zo loop ik te zwalpen eigenlijk. Vanavond terug in mijn eigen bed slapen maar of het veel zal uithalen dat weet ik dus niet. 
Luus, ik hoop dat ik niet hetzelfde te vinden krijg thuis dan jij na een weekendje weg want dan ga ik gewoon naar mijn kamer en stuur een smsje naar de kinderen van "kom jullie brol opruimen", nee vandaag ga ik er echt niet tegen kunnen als ik dat vind thuis. 
Kissies meiden

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @ Luuss ,ha ha ... een geluk luuss dat ik een kleed aan heb :Confused:  zoals je schrijft  :Big Grin:  't zou wat zijn, naakt op de bank .....en te koud  :Big Grin:  :Confused: ja, zo haal ik ook een frisse neus. 

Spijtig dat je je laat gebruiken :EEK!:  ze hebben toch ook handen aan hun lijf ???? Kom meer voor jezelf op .Je bent hun meid niet hoor , :Confused:  afspraken maken en er zich aanhouden dat moet in het leven ..... :Wink: sommige mensen vergeten dat ;er zijn regels en normen in het leven . 

@ Do  :Smile: dat is de oplossing  :Wink: ik observeer de vogels -planten ( met weekend heeft man op 7 plaatsen vogelvoer gehangen ) ga de tuin rond - ik kan enorm ervan genieten; s'nachts kijk ik naar de sterren of maan heeft een sterk effect  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He vervelend dat je je zo moe voelt! Ik hoop dat je vanavond beter kan slapen en dat je niet in een zwijnestal thuiskomt!

@ Suske,
Ja een frisse neus doet echt goed, maar is wel zo fijn het lekker warm te hebben als je buiten zit  :Smile: 
Sjah zeker spijtig dat sommige mensen de regels niet nakomen en dat wel van een ander verwachten  :Frown:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me vreselijk moe :Frown:  Totaal uitgeput had gewoon stokjes nodig voor in me ogen op school! Zometeen lekker optijd op bedje. 

Liefs,

----------


## gossie

@Dolfijnjorien, Christel, Suske, Luuss, Sietske, Agnes, Elisabeth, Do, en Ronald,

Een fijne, rustige nacht... Zodat jullie morgen iets beter voelen als vandaag!!

Vandaag voelde ik me moe, wel redelijk geslapen, hopelijk dat het morgen wat beter gaat, als ik naar de tandarts moet.

Een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## christel1

Heb vandaag toch ook een beetje positief nieuws, mijn zoon heeft bericht gehad van het bedrijf waar hij vorige woensdag is gaan solliciteren dat hij vrijdag terug op afspraak mag gaan voor nog een gesprek.... dus misschien binnenkort ander werk voor mijn zoontje

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Hopelijk lukt het op tijd naar bed gaan en bijslapen zodat je je wat uitgeruster voelt en geen stokjes nodig hebt op school!

@ Gossie,
Succes bij de tandarts!
Hopelijk heb jij ook een goede nachtrust en voel je je morgen wat beter!

@ Christel,
Ah fijn dat je zoon op vervolg gesprek mag komen! Ik hoop voor hem dat dat ook goed gaat!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: wat fijn dat je zo'n heerlijk weekend hebt gehad...goed dat je er tussen uit ging en even in een andere sfeer terecht kwam bij je vriend, lekker wandelen doet wonderen ondanks de enorm kou, het maakt je hoofd wat frisser, wat rust krijg je dan...jammer dat het zo'n puinhoop was toen je weer in het ouderlijk huis kwam. :Frown:  Je bent zeker niet de schoonmaakster, maar ik begrijp wel waarom je het doet, je voelt verantwoording...een dikke pluim voor jou, dat jij zo dapper alles doet.., elke keer ruzie maken heeft òòk geen zin....Dikke zoen van mij  :Big Grin: ....

Agnes: ben je nog uit die zetel gekropen? ik vindt het buitengewoon rot voor je dat je zoooooooooo ellendig kunt slapen....schapen tellen helpt helaas ook niet, ik hoop dat er op een goede dag iets voor je komt waardoor jij beter zult kunnen slapen....Sterkte  :Smile:  knuf..

Sietske: heerlijk die adviezen van jou te lezen ivm slapen/migraine/etc....ik moest wel lachen om je verhaal hierboven...je bent een slim wijffie...ha,ha,.. :Stick Out Tongue:  maar "ik" zou het ook doen...pillen halen bij de pschyiater...als het helpt is dat goed/fijn...het is zo'n geneuzel soms als je niets krijgt terwijl het niet goed met iemand gaat!!! sommigen artsen zijn goed en willen veel voor je doen, anderen veel minder....na jaren weet je dat wel, en wordt je/men wijzer èn slimmer hierin!! alles of niets toch?....goed gedaan meid!  :Wink: 

Christel: Tof dat je zoon waarschijnlijk de laatste ronde? gaat maken door weer op audientie te komen voor een gesprek...tjonge wat spannend voor die jongen....we duimen natuurlijk hoor.... :Smile:  hmmm ik hoop dat je toch wat hebt kunnen slapen....èn dat je kindren niet teveel zooi maken....leuk idee dat je dan ze wel zou gaan sms-en...ha, ha,...grappige mama....Enig! hou je haaks....Liefs.....

Do: hoi meissie, waar ben je....ik wens je alle goeds, en ik hoop dat je kunt wennen aan de diagnose van de arts....het komt altijd onverwachts en je doet er niets tegen, behalve door met sommige ziekte's mee te leren omgaan....grrrr  :Frown:  valt helmaal niet mee...ik hoop dat de vit D gauw aanslaat, en je meer energie gaat krijgen....en ja wat Luuss al schreef....vit D halen we uit zonlicht, even buiten zijn...meestal komt dit meer voor bij buitenlandse vrouwen die te weinig buiten komen....hou je haaks...knuffel..... :Smile: 

Gossie: Sterkte bij de tandarts, ik hoop dat je niet teveel pijn krijgt en dat het gauw weer in orde komt.... :Wink: 

Dolfijnjorien: Moe......pak je rust als dat kan, en veel succes op school....toi toi toi....

Vandaag voel ik mij redelijk.( het is nog vroeg)..heb een beetje vreemd gevoel in mijn hoofd, dus heb ik besloten om zometeen even te gaan sporten misschien is dat wel goed voor mij..niet te zwaar....even aan de Pulldown trekken, ( Luuss jij weet hoe dat voelt) men zegt dat dat goed is voor de schouderpartij en nek? met weinig kilo's want ik kan niet te zwaar met mijn armen...hoe vinden jullie het weer buiten? mooi hè?... :Big Grin:  maar potdikke als de wind waait en ik loop met de hond buiten dan kleed ik mij als een eskimo.....ik ben nogal een koukleum, ha,ha,...maar dat hindert niets, als ik met mijn hondje Bhody maar effe naar buiten kan.( verplicht nummer, ha,ha,) pfff..hij huppelt als een konijn achter de sneeuwvlokken aan, en dat is zo'n lief, vrolijk, grappig gezicht daar krijg ik een glimlach van op mijn gezicht....

gistermiddag werd ik opeens boos  :Mad:  toen ik een brief openmaakte van het Zilveren Kruis....ik moest bijna €100,- betalen voor mijn migaine pillen...inderdaad die dingen zijn super duur...20 stuks en je betaalt dat....alleen hoefde ik dat nooit te betalen....maar enfin, ik belde onmiddellijk  :Smile:  naar de verzekering op.....ze had een heel verhaal....ik kon het niet zo goed begrijpen en ze praatte super snel, dat kon ik helemaal niet volgen met mijn duffe kop....als ik het goed begrijp dan hoort dat nog bij mijn eigen bijdrage van dat jaar? tjaaaaaaaa dat zal dan wel.....ik snap het nog niet helemaal goed, maar ik leg mij er denk ik maar bij neer.....en toen ik de hoorn heb neergelegd en nog pissig was, ha,ha,.. :Wink:  heb ik mijn Rescue Spray gepakt van Bach die Sietske aanbevool ( dank je) en toen heb ik 2x gesprayd in mijn mond....Wow.....ik werd na even enigzins beneveld in mijn koppie en heb toen maar effe een kleine siesta op de bank gehouden van een uurtje....na 1x gebruiken weet ik nog niet hoe dit de volgende keer werkt want ik had natuurlijk ''s morgens ook een pil Zomig ingenomen en daar wordt je tevens duf van...ik ben benieuwd....ik was zo hyper dat ik het ging gebruiken....ik vond het een beetje eng om te sprayen...ik ben altijd van de pillen èn druppels....het voelde vreemd aan, maar wèl handig voor in de tas....ik kan natuurlijk de volgende keer 1x spayen want mijn lichaam reageerde toch wel heftig, maar dat zal voor iedereen anders aanvoelen....nou lieve mensen dit was het voor dit moment....het sneeuwt buiten en de lucht wordt wat helder.....PRETTIGE/FIJNE/DAG ALLEMAAL.....het het goed, heb het fijn, met minder pijn etc....Liefssssssss van mij Elisa..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb nieuws;
*Ik heb vannacht héél goed en héérlijk lang geslapen!!!*
Ik ben zo blij!!! 
Nu weet ik dat alles wel weer in orde komt ... ookal heb ik vannacht op een berg meds geslapen, ik ben helemaal niet suf of duf... met m'n arste ga ik er wel uit raken; we vinden wel een oplossing  :Wink: 
Ik ga straks lekker naar de kapper en verder een beetje genieten van het mooie uitzicht buiten (wit,wit,wit) .... overal strooivoer in de tuin in de bakken gedaan voor de vogels en straks nog 's met die vetbollen en pindaslingers aan de gang.. kan ik ze daarna uit mijn zetel lekker zien eten  :Big Grin: 

Iedereen fijne sneeuwdag en wees voorzichtig als je de baan op moet!!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Wat fijn te horen dat je goed hebt geslapen  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  

En veel plezier bij de kapper al hoe wel dat ik dat niet zo graag doe.Die trekken altijd aan mijn kop grrrr.... :Mad: 

Leuk hé die pindaslingers/vetbollen hangen voor de vogels heb dat vanmorgen ook gehangen op terras.Heb ze gekocht in de Aldi daar waren ze voor een groot pak 2.5 euro.

Alé lieve meid maak er een mooie dag van, en gij ook voorzichtig hé!!

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Komt in orde Do,

Kapper wast, masseert altijd eerst en dan een maskerke onder de lamp (soezie-tijd).
Daarna knippen; gewoon een héél stuk af, dus geen speciale snit .. of ik het laat blazen of handdroog laat doen weet ik nog niet; wss blazen, al kost me dat 15€ extra  :Wink: .

En ja, die vogeltjes zien genieten van dat voer,wat ze nu zo nodig hebben is super!!!!

Mijn stemming kan vandaag niet meer stuk.... tralalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa GRIJNS :Big Grin: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja was zeker fijn even niet thuis te zijn maar gezellig bij vrienden  :Smile: 
Was prachtig hoe de sneeuw de wereld bedekte, de blaadjes van de bomen waren groen met een wit randje en idd krijg je even frisse lucht en een leger hoofd  :Smile: 
Nee ruzie maken heb ik thuis al zovaak gedaan over huishoudelijke dingen maar heeft geen zin dus geef mijn energie liever aan andere dingen want buitenom ruzie over huishoudelijke dingen is er hier wel vaker ruzie  :Frown: 
Ja ik weet zeker hoe een pulldown voelt  :Wink:  Even licht sporten kan zeker goed zijn om van vreemde gevoelens af te komen!
Is echt lief hoe sommige honden op sneeuw reageren, en ach je kan je beter warm ingepakken als eskimo dan het ontzettend koud hebben  :Wink: 
He vervelend dat je je migraine pillen zelf moet betalen! Ja die zorgverzekerings mensjes aan de telefoon gaan idd idioot snel met hun verhaal, had ik ook last van toen ik ze eens opbelde! J zolang je je eigen risico niet vol hebt moet je zelf dokken, maar was erg raar want ik zat vorig jaar flink over mijn eigen risico heen en moest alsnog mijn meds zelf betalen heb er ook achteraan gebeld maar begreep er niks van dus heb gewoon de rekening maar betaald... zit toch echt te denken dat ik ook een cursus verzekeringswezen moet gaan doen zodat ik wat meer ervan begrijp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hopelijk gaat de rest van deze dag beter!

@ Agnes,
Dat is zeker goed nieuws! Fijn zeg dat je lang en goed geslapen hebt! Had je ook wel nodig!  :Smile: 
Geniet lekker van de kapper, het mooie uitzicht en de vogels die dankzij jou goede zorg lekker kunnen eten in je tuin zonder lastig gevallen te worden door katten!

@ Do,
Leuk he al die vogeltjes in de tuin en de mooie witte deken over het landschap!
Hoe is het met jou?

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Ik heb goed geslapen, maar heb wel pijn. Zo lekker douchen, wasmachine draaien, lekker quiche maken en dan sporten, wel met pijnstiller want anders gaat mij dat echt niet lukken.

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile: Ag.Fijn dat je deze nacht geslapen hebt, hopelijk blijft het zo ...duimen  :Smile:  had vroeger ook een kapper die gewoon uitblaasde- kost- 15 euro-dat vind ik schandalig , nu een andere kapster die doet het gratis  :Smile:  

@  :Smile: gossie , viel het mee bij de tandarts ???Niet teveel pijn :Wink:  


@ :Smile: christel, succes voor jou zoon !!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  

Het is koud maar gezond weder, wel gevaarlijk voor wie de weg op moet  :EEK!:  houd mijn hart vast, als ons geliefde de weg op moeten; wij zijn dit niet meer verplicht , kunnen nu genieten van witte sneeuwpracht achter de venster. :Big Grin:  

Dit is voor ons de stilste periode vh. jaar, juist genieten en doen wat we graag doen .....zalig ontspannen  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Vannacht toch eens beter geslapen, wel wakker geworden toen mijn zoon opstond om te gaan werken grrr 5 uur 's morgens maar toch nog een paar uur daarna kunnen slapen. 
Deze morgen de woefelsokjes terug bovengehaald want mijne sam houdt niet van sneeuw aan zijn pootjes (dat wordt ijs en dan bevriest dat en dan begint hij te janken), dus babysokjes aan en op wandel met zijn winterjasje aan, en ik de mijne ook. Mijn poes die altijd buiten zit kwam nu toch es binnen om zich te warmen en te eten maar wou dan toch na een paar uurtjes terug buiten. 
Een was ingestoken want mijn dochter is haar kamer aan het opruimen. Nu ga ik koken en hopelijk deze nacht terug goed slapen want heb het nodig, heb een koortsblaas op mijn lip van vermoeidheid....
Morgen naar de tandarts, bah ik haat het xxx

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe, maar heb geen pijn ben ik al heel blij om.Heb daarjuist al eten gemaakt voor 2 dagen  :Big Grin: 
Sevens ga ik wat tv kijken of wat lezen weet het nog niet.In ieder geval rustig aan doen.

@Christel,

Sterkte!!voor morgen bij de tandarts.
Heb er ook altijd zo'n angst van.Gelukkig ben ik een paar maand geleden geweest (wortelkanaalbehandeling)ben blij dat achter de rug is brrrr...... :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Koude voeten, toch maar eens ik de kast kijken of ik nog wat warms heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Heerlijk toch dat je nu een rustige periode hebt waarin je kan genieten  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Fijn dat jij ook een goede nacht gehad hebt ondanks dat je wakker werd van je zoon!
Toch fijn dat Sam met dit natte koude weer ook naar buiten wil in zijn kleertjes  :Wink: 
Haha ja hier is er ook altijd een kat die buiten is, maar die begon toch te jammeren toen het vannacht ging sneeuwen, maarja mijn paps wil geen katten in huis en ben de enige die er wakker van is geworden  :Frown: 
Fijn dat je dochter haar kamer opruimd  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kan je vannacht lekker slapen en succes morgen bij de tandarts!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je geen pijn hebt momenteel, nu nog wat minder vermoeid zijn!
Dat is handig eten maken voor 2 dagen! Deed ik alleen als ik alleen voor mezelf moest koken...
Geniet lekker van je ontspannings moment!

@ Ronald,
Koude voeten is niet fijn! Lekkere skisokken ofzo aan doen, helpt echt wel  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 
Hier willen ze eigenlijk ook geen katten binnen, maar het is hier "mijn" huis zeg ik dan (kan jij niet echt zeggen tegen je paps) en 's avonds gaat de kat mee met mij en de sam naar bed, lekker slapen te samen. 
Ja en mijne sam wil alleen maar in de sneeuw lopen met zijn witte sokjes aan, is wel een gedoe om dat aan te trekken maar ben het nu al goed gewoon en hij laat zich goed doen hoor, 't is nen braven en zijn jasje laat hij ook goed aandoen, soms als hij het koud heeft wilt hij zelfs met zijn "garderobe" gaan slapen.... Ik zal es een kinderpyamake gaan kopen voor mijne koukleum hond.... 
Ronald, heb je geen snowboots voor deze tijd, die zijn altijd lekker warm ? 
Do, een wortelkanaalbehandeling heb ik niet nodig, gewoon een klein hoekje van mijn voorste tand, hopelijk zonder verdoving want dat is zo raar vooraan in de mond, kan je niet meer spreken bijna.... 
Nu de afwas gaan doen, dat doe ik ook niet graag eigenlijk....

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me prima  :Wink: 
Helft van m'n haar is eraf; weer schouderlang nu en vind het héérlijk!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja wel handig dat het jou huis is en je zelf kan bepalen wat je wil!
Lekker knus zo met je hond en de kat op bed  :Wink: 
Scheelt dat Sam zich warm laat aankleden door jou, maarja als hij zo'n koukleum is dan wil die dat ook wel  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het prima gaat en dat je tevreden terugkwam van de kapper!

Vandaag voel ik me wat beter, heb heerlijk geslapen en heb iets minder rugpijn.
Gister kon ik niet sporten, had veel rugpijn en was te laat met quiche begonnen, maarja ik ga zaterdag zeker sporten en dinsdag lekker zwemmen dus komt wel goed. Beweeg in huis ook genoeg  :Wink:  Ben gister lekker bezig geweest op MC en daarna dus lekekr geslapen. Heavy zit nu lekker bij me, ik heb er net voor gezorgd dat de schuttingdeur dicht blijft, dat gleufje waar de hendel in hoort te vallen was scheef dus die even recht getimmert want ik werd knetter van dat gebonk steeds, heb pannen etc schoongemaakt, gister al de was gedaan dus nu verder ontspannen en bezig voor mc.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb goed geslapen en voel me minder moe.Vind langs ene kant wel raar normaal voel ik me altijd zo lastig rond deze periode omdat ik ongesteld moet geraken.Ben al dagen overtijd.(zwanger zijn kan niet)Heb daarnet al de vaat ingestoken en keuken op orde gezet.
Voor de rest word het een rustig dagje vandaag.Koken moet ik niet doen heb ik gisteren gedaan.
Ga sevens even mijn kleine wandeling maken en naar de winkel voor enkele spullen.

Voor de rest rest wens ik iedereen een hele fijne dag toe  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

overgang do????
kan soms heel vroeg beginnen

----------


## christel1

Net terug van de tandarts, een heel klein hoekje aan mijn voorste tand gezet en zonder verdoving (joepie), nu volgende week nog eens en dan afwachten om een tand te laten trekken, moet eerst advies vragen aan de cardio of ik een week mag stoppen met bloedverdunners te nemen. 
Mijn kat was heel blij met haar damestoilet (2x), 1 voor beneden en 1 voor 's nachts, staat wel op mijn kamer maar daar zal ze bijna nooit iets in deponeren, 't is voor in geval van, nu met het vriesweer gaat ze niet buiten meer. 
Do, ik denk dat ik al in de overgang zit, al 4 maand niks meer (yes, yes, yes) en ik heb er tot nu toe nog geen last van gehad maar jij bent nog een pak jonger maar denk toch niet dat je nu nog een kinderwens hebt (ik zeker niet meer).... 
En mijne sam ligt lekker te slapen in de zetel en de poes loopt hier ook ergens rond. 
Kissies

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je lekker geslapen hebt en je je minder moe voelt! Hopelijk komt de ongesteldheid gauw zodat je snel van die klachten af bent!
Fijn dat alles aan kant is en je niet hoeft te koken  :Smile:  Geniet lekker van de wandeling en het voldane gevoel!

@ Sietske,
Sterkte meid! Doe lekker rustig aan!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat er een klein stukje op je tand gezet kon worden zonder verdoving  :Smile: 
Hopelijk mag je tijdelijk stoppen van je neuroloog anders wordt dat nog wat als ze die kies gaan trekken!
Fijn dat je kat blij is met haar toiletten en dat Sam lekker ligt te slapen!
Scheelt dat je tot nu toe geen last hebt van overgangsklachten, ik hoop ook niet dat die nog gaan komen!

Pap kwam vroeg thuis, die was heel moe namelijk. Wel even gekletst en hij zo wat is dat voor gebonk, bleek de hendel van de schutting weer verbogen  :Confused:  De buurvrouw kwam vragen of ik dit weekend op de diertjes wou passen en dat wil ik met alle liefde doen, dus hebben we hier dit weekend gezellig een extra huisdier  :Smile:  Heavy zit nog steeds lekker bij me en ik hoef vandaag gelukkig niks meer te doen in huis ofzo, dus kan lekker ontspannen wat ook wel nodig is...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, mag maar eind januari naar de cardioloog gaan op controle, dus ik zal het dan eens vragen of ik effe mag stoppen met die bloedverdunners, als het niet mag zal dit moeten gebeuren door een tandarts-chirurg in het ziekenhuis maar ik heb er geen pijn in, dus kan ik gerust nog wat wachten. 
Allé dan mag je dogsitter, katsitter, caviasitter en vogelsitter gaan spelen ???? Zal ik je alvast de sokken opsturen voor als hij ook niet buiten wilt met de sneeuw, voor de hond hoor ???? Mijn kater zit in het berghok waar de droogkast staat, heb ze nog wat aangezet dan heeft hij het toch wat warmer want met "stoute sam" binnen durft hij niet binnenkomen vandaag. Ik ga hem wat eten en drinken binnen zetten dan maar en eens zien of ik geen oud deken liggen heb waar hij kan gaan inliggen. 
Hier is de sneeuw er goed aan het uitvallen, ben blij dat ik de baan niet meer op moet vanavond.... en iedereen die het toch nog moet, voorzichtig zijn hoor

----------


## christel1

Ik heb mijne kater kunnen pakken en lekker mee binnengenomen, 't is veel te koud buiten...voor mijnen dikke Bandiet nu weet ik dat hij lekker warm zit en mijne sam moet hem maar gerust laten xxx

----------


## christel1

Ben blij voor mijn zoon, in februari kan hij beginnen op zijn ander werk....geen ploegen meer en evenveel verdienen..... hij heeft zijn contract vandaag ondertekend.... goe he

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Eind januari duurt nog wel even, ik hoop dat je in de tussntijd geen pijn krijgt aan je kies!
Haha ja ik mag dierensitter gaan spelen, vind dat wel leuk hoor!
Ow Juul wil met alle liefde de sneeuw in, alleen hij mag niet tever wandelen en niet te enthousiast doen want die lieve hond heeft artrose. 
Ik hoorde gister iemand in de trein zeggen dat zij een hondehok voor buiten had gekocht via marktplaats ofzo en daar oude dekens in had gedaan voor de arme poezen en katten in de buurt die 's nachts niet het huis in kunnen met een bakje kattenvoer en een bakje drinken, vond dat echt een lieve gedachte!
Ja gister en vandaag viel er veel sneeuw, prachtig zolang je de deur niet uithoeft  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je je kat te pakken kreeg zodat hij lekker warm binnen is!
Ah gefeliciteerd! Super zeg dat je zoon die baan heeft gekregen en dat hij evenveel krijgt maar niet in ploegen hoeft te werken! Ploegenwerk is wel leuk maar wel slopend voor ritme, lichaam en geest... 

Vandaag voel ik mij goed maar wel moe en in pijn.
Gister afwasmachine aangezet en de trein naar Zwolle genomen. Hier was het toen ik wegging nog niet echt besneeuwd maar in Zwolle lag alles onder de sneeuw. Ik glee al bijna onderuit toen ik de trein uitstapte dus heb ik de bus (die later reed dan hoort) maar genomen naar school ipv te gaan lopen. Aangekomen op school belde ik naar het meisje met wie ik mee zou lopen maar zij nam niet op. Ik sprak iemand aan die deed ook 1e jaar sph maar kende geen Julia (meisje met wie ik mee zou lopen), maar zij was zo vriendelijk om even alle roosters van alle 1e jaars sph klassen bij langs te gaan zodat ik naar het goede lokaal kon. Daar aangekomen stonden er veel leerlingen buiten dus ik vragen of ze muzische les hadden maar die les was net 1 min daarvoor begonnen. Ik aankloppen en naar binnen gaan, sorry gezegd voor de onderbreking en gevraagd of Julia aanwezig was, dat was ze haar telefoon deed alleen raar dus kon ze niet bellen of gebeld worden. De les begon, ging over observeren en hoe je dat kan doen en waar je op kan letten. Daarna werd klas in 4en gedeeld, 3 groepen moesten lokaal uit en 1 groep bleef. Toen werden we (groep2) terug geroepen en stond groep 1 als standbeeld stil. We moesten kijken naar de houding van de ander en die dan spiegelen, amai dat meisje wat ik na moest doen stond in zo'n gekke houding dat mijne rug pijn ging doen en ik bijna omviel, maarja zij ervaarde dat als een prettige houding... daarna moesten wij als standbeeld gaan staan en kwam groep 3 ons nadoen, echt een piepklein meisje (1.50, naja ze kwam tot mijn buik) deed mij na, zij had gelukkig geen last van zo te staan zoals ik prettig vind  :Smile:  Daarna mochten wij even eten/drinken/roken zodat de andere groepen ook konden. Daarna nabespreking over wat we ervan vonden en tips voor te letten op houding, want als je spanning/onrust uitstraalt naar client zal die dat ook worden en niks zeggen. Daarna gingen we psychiatertje spelen. Een jongen moest even naar de gang en wij hadden als ziekte dat we alle eerste woorden van een antwoord met een K moesten beginnen. Dus bv als iemand vraagt "hoe heet jij" dat je dan terugzegt "kan zijn dat ik lucia heet en mijn vrienden noemen me luuss" de jongen kreeg het echter niet door maar moet zeggen was ook lastig en daarna ging een andere jongen vrijwillig weg en zouden we antwoord geven op de vraag ervoor dat ging ongeveer zo psych "hoe heet jij?", klasgenoot "wat is het vandaag koud zeg", psych "ben je schizofreen" klasgenoot "ik heet lisa" naja jongen kende niet alle klasgenoten bij naam (4 vd 26 maar  :EEK!: ) en toen gaf lerares als tip om het op volgorde te doen van beginnen bij links en dan zo naar rechts rondvragen en toen na 4 vragen ontdekte hij was het was. Was oefening om te laten zien dat je op meerdere manieren psychische/lichamelijke (on)veiligheid kan creeeren. Naja was leuke les  :Smile:  Daarna hoorcollege ethiek die ook interessant was ging over wat geluk precies is etc. Daarna nog les over een of ander project waar ze mee bezig moesten en toen zat de dag erop. Kreeg een goede indruk, heb veel vragen gesteld. Dus ik ga me inschrijven voor februari, ik kreeg alleen geen antwoord op wanneer ik stage zou moeten lopen als ik in feb begin maarja daarvoor stuur ik wel een mail naar het secretriaat want daar was gister niemand aanwezig. Toen trein terug naar huis genomen, althans dat was de bedoeling, stopte hij niet in Haren  :Confused:  Dus in Groningen aangekomen bus en trein gemist, bus duurde nog 50 min dus ging ik maar naar mijn stamkroeg, was gezellig met vriend van beste vriendin en andere mensen, later kwam mn beste vriendin ook en nog een andere meid waar ik goed mee kan dus leuk bijgekletst. Ondertussen begon de blues/fuk/jazz jam sessie was erg leuk alleen jammer dat er weinig mensen waren. Daarna bij een vriend gaan logeren.
Vandaag later wakker geworden dan gepland, vriend was al richting school maar ik was zo moe dat ik me had omgedraaid en mijn wekker niet had gehoord  :Embarrassment:  Naja thuisgekomen met mijn broertje hier opgeruimd, Heavy eruit gelaten en voorzien van schoon water en nieuw eten, pap kwam thuis en toen kwam de jobcoach vrouw. Goed gesprek gehad en zij gaat kijken of ze leuk werk voor mn broertje kan vinden en in de tussentijd gaat hij meedoen aan een traject waarin hij verschillende werkzaamheden mag doen om te kijken van wat hij nou echt leuk vind, wat hij echt kan en wat hij echt wil. Daarna cadeautje voor de buuf gekocht en toen kwam ze al langs voor de sleutels en een instructiepapier te brengen voor de verzorging van de dieren. Naja ik heb genoeg beleeft  :Wink:  Zo even wandelen met de hond en de andere diertjes van voer voorzien...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Fijn dat je dag op school zo goed is meegevallen :Wink: 
En dat je toch al een idee wat je verder wilt doen.

@Christel,

Proficiat,voor zoon dat hij een vast contract heeft, ben blij voor hem/jullie  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar nog steeds geen tante rooske te zien  :Confused: Heb nu wel wat last van mijne rug, maar ja dat is van naar de winkel te gaan was mijne cadie vergeten.
Normaal was ik niet van plan van veel mee te nemen, gelukkig woon ik er maar een 5 min vandaan.

----------


## christel1

@Do en Luus, ja ik ben echt heel blij voor onze Frédéric dat hij zijn droomjob heeft gevonden, computers dat is echt zijn ding en daar heeft hij dan ook voor gestudeerd, nu wordt hij netwerkbeheerder bij een grote belgische bank en hij kan ook een auto krijgen en dan verdient hij wel iets minder maar dat neemt hij er graag bij. 
Ik heb deze morgen een uur vastgezeten in de trein, eerst reden er geen treinen naar Mechelen om naar Brussel te komen, allé dan maar via Dendermonde en daar stond er een trein in NOOD zoals we zo schoon zeggen, dus die moest eerst weggetakeld worden, er stond ook nog een trein achter die ook eerst weg moest en dan moest er nog een directe trein voor ons doorrijden en dan wij maar, maar het was wel warm op de trein en heb nog een peuk staan roken aan de deur (mag wel niet maar de treinbegeleider was heel vriendelijk) en de companie was ook heel aangenaam, we hebben veel zitten lachen en er zat nog een collega bij mij van mijn ventje dus gezellig kletsen eigenlijk en mijn ventje is me komen halen aan het station van Jette, daarmee moest ik niet met de metro gaan. Maar het was wel glijden op de baan eigenlijk. De honden hebben hun sokjes en hun jasjes goed kunnen gebruiken vandaag. En mijne sam was heel zot aan het doen in de sneeuw, ik zal morgen een foto in mijn album plaatsen van mijne zotten hond. 
Kissies allemaal

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Zeker fijn dat het meelopen bevallen is waardoor ik nu een definitieve keus heb gemaakt om weer naar school te gaan  :Big Grin: 
Vreemd dat tante rooske er nog niet is, hopelijk komt het snel anders blijf je met de klachten zitten...

@ Christel,
Hopelijk als Frédéric er een tijdje werkt blijkt het ook zijn droombaan te zijn en hopelijk valt het niet tegen!
Vervelend dat je zolang in de trein zat, maar wel fijn dat je peukje mocht roken bij de deur en dat je leuk gezelschap had! Scheelt toch wel altijd als je moet wachten  :Wink: 
Gelukkig ben je heelhuids aangekomen ondanks de gladheid!
Ja het is best koud buiten dus fijn dat je hondjes hun winter kledij aan hadden!
Ben benieuwd naar de foto's!

Nou daarnet naar de diertjes van de buuf gegaan, ik struikelde bij binnenkomst bijna over de 2 katten en Juul (hond) heen zo in het donker, Juul eten gegeven en toen hoorde ik gemauw aan de achterdeur dus die opengedaan kwam Beertje (zwart/wit poes) verkleumd binnenrennen. Gekeken bij de vogels en cavia. Juul was mega enthousiast dus maar even gaan wandelen, eerst langs huis voor hanschoenen want was kouder dan ik dacht. Man man Juul had er wel vaart in en toen ze op het veldje los mocht lopen ging ze als een gekkie door de sneeuw heen  :Smile:  Bij hun thuis met de katten geknuffelt, heb de lamp maar aan gelaten zodat ik vanavond niet over de beestenbende heen rol  :Wink:  Pap voelt zich niet lekker dus Juul blijft in haar eigen huisje slapen, vind dat wel jammer maarja...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ca va heb redelijk goed geslapen, alleen doet mijn rug een beetje pijn, maar gaat wel.Mentaal voel ik me ook al een tijdje zeer goed begrijp het niet helemaal.Normaal rond deze periode ben ik super chagrijnig :Mad: !"nu niet  :Big Grin: "
Ach zoveel te beter dat ik me nu wat beter voel.Heb heel de week thuis al wat één en ander gedaan.Vanmiddag heb ik al mijn bougieshouders proper gemaakt in een sopje.Tja als ventje moet werken is vrouwtje hier altijd bezig  :Smile: De dochter kon ook niet langs komen, ging van weekend met een vriendin ergens daarna toe.

@Christel,

Ben zeer blij voor jou en je zoon "echt waar"  :Smile:   :Wink:  En wat betreft die wagen dat u zoon kan krijgen waar hij gaat werken>goede beslissing!
Mijn ventje heeft waar hij jaren geleden begonnen is, ook een wagen genomen(was niet verplicht)voor een maandelijkse kleine bijdrage.
Zo kon ik mijn wagen behouden, anders is dat niet te betalen 2 auto's.

----------


## christel1

@Do, bij mijn zoon is dit ook niet verplicht om die wagen te nemen, maar hij moet een bijdrage leveren van ongeveer 200 euro bruto en dan heeft hij nog een tankkaart en ook zijn verzekering en onderhoud erbij, dus netto komt dit op een 100 euro minder, zo erg is dat nu ook weer niet, anders moet hij een wagen aanschaffen en zelf de verzekering betalen, dus dat is niet niks, zeker omdat hij nog maar 23 is, en nog in de categorie "jonge bestuurder" valt en dat kost heel veel geld en vanaf begin volgend jaar bieden ze die dienst ook aan aan het lager kaderpersoneel, dus gebruik van maken zou ik zeggen. 
Meiden, ik heb nog wat foto's op mijn album geplaatst ook van de kinderen en van mijn ventje en mijn hond met zijn jas en sokjes aan, allen daarheen

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Bij mijn ventje is dat juist zelfde (tankkaart/verzekering en onderhoud).

Heb de foto's gezien zijn mooie/leuke foto's vooral die woefkes  :Big Grin:  Gij waard vroeger precies ook wat voller, of heb ik het mis?

Do x

----------


## christel1

Nee hoor, ik weeg nog altijd hetzelfde dan vroeger, al 23 jaar 49 kilo.... en ik let nu niet echt op mijn eten, ik zal er eens ene opzetten waar ik ziek was en aan de baxters hing, dan zie je maar pas wat voor buik ik had en hoe opgezwollen ik was, echt lelijk

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me moe, ook even moe om alles bij te lezen.  :Embarrassment:  Dus ik houd het kort. Sterkte aan allen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tjonge, ik moest even wat bijlezen.....wat is er weer veel gebeurd meiden... :Smile: 

Christel: Proficiat met de nieuwe baan van je zoon....wauw dat is gaaf....trots zul je zijn....wat grappig van je hondje Sam...kleertjes aan en sokjes etc...wat een werk is dat, maar dat doe je met liefde natuurlijk  :Wink:  Bhody hoeft nog niets aan, dus dat scheelt alweer...hij is dolllll op de sneeuw, dan worden ze gek in hun koppie...ach wat leuk om te zien....wat een gedoe met de trein èn dat je lang moest wachten, gelukkig kon je fijn met een bekende praten...èn ja dan smaakt een sigaretje wel lekker...ff dampen in de kou  :Smile: 

Luuss: meid wat een verhaal zeg over de school in Zwolle en wat een reistijden heb jij gemaakt...fijn dat het een leuke dag werd met allerlei oefeningen...toen nog je kroeg in, en thuis alles aan kant maken, Jeetje wat zul jij giga moe zijn geweest...beetje uitrusten maar dit weekend als dat kan....fijn dat de dame kwam voor wat werk voor je broer... :Smile:  och ja succes met de dierentuin...dieren van je buuffie etc...mooi verhaal over dat hondenhok buiten voor de katten....als ik een huis met een tuin had vindt ik dat een super goed idee....

Do: fijn dat jij je prettiger voelt...de overgang komt in fasen heb ik gehoord en dat kan al vanaf je 40e levensjaar beginnen...het lichaam veranderd dus steeds.....fijn dat de bach druppels zo goed werken...sterkte met uw rug en fijn dat je huis schoner is geworden, ha,ha...toppie....

Gossie: sterkte met je vermoeidheid, ik hoop dat je bij kunt slapen en het vandaag iets beter met je gaat...doegie....

Ik voel mij wel oke vandaag, dus dat is fijn....pijn heb ik elke dag, maar het is altijd prettig dat ik mij een dag beter voel, ik ben tevreden....ik heb genoten van jullie verhalen en ik zal snel naar de foto's kijken Christel....ik kan niet alles meer lezen want de vermoeidheid zegt hallo tegen mij....dag allemaal...fijn weekend gewenst en heb het fijn en pluk de dag.... Liefs van Elisa en een knuffie van Bhody ( hondje) byeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je mentaal goed voelt en wat dingetjes in huis hebt kunnen doen  :Smile: 
Jammer dat je dochter niet lansgkomt, maar hopelijk heeft ze een leuk weekendje weg met een vriendin!

@ Christel,
Ja auto vd zaak is wel goedkoper uiteindelijk voor je zoon dus fijn dat hij die krijgt  :Smile: 
Leuke foto's!

@ Gossie,
Ik hoop dat je dit weekend lekker kan rusten en lekker kan slapen!

@ Elisabeth,
Ja was erg leuk op school en ja ik was zeker moe na alles! Stond vanochtend ook op als een zombie omdat de buurhond moest wandelen  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:  Hha ben blij hoor met de dierentuin want ik krijg en geef veel liefde, heb vandaag 4x met de hond gewandeld en pap de avondronde, hopelijk zijn alle katten binnen naja merk in morgenvroeg wel. Wordt vanavond niet al te laat want morgenvroeg weer wandelen  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je je oke voelt en genoten hebt van al onze verhalen  :Smile: 
Rust lekker uit! Fijn weekend!

Ik voel me prim ondanks de kou buiten, mijn snotterige neus en mijn rugpijn  :Smile: 
Ik was vanmorgen erg moe, maar die frisse lucht deed me goed en de energie en de liefde van de diertjes toen ik ze eten gaf, ze binnen/buiten liet, knuffelde en uitliet was erg fijn  :Smile:  Pap heeft avondrondje gedaan, hij kwam eerst terug dat Juul niet wou wandelen, maar Juul is gewend dat als er geen riem is ze naar buiten gaat plasje doet en terugkomt en pap had daaruit opgemaakt dat ze nieet wou wandelen, dus ik zo van ja dat doet ze steeds (loopt ze achter katten aan naar buiten en komt dan weer terug) maar dat ze echt wel wil wandelen als je haar riem pakt en naja ik had gelijk  :Big Grin:  Pap had alleen niet op de katten gelet, naja mijn raam staat open moeten ze vannacht maar jammeren als ze buiten zijn dan hoor en andes zie ik het morgenvroeg wel.
Ik ga zo lekker mn bedje opzoeken, heb wel genoeg gedaan vandaag  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
heb er een foto opgezet waar ik echt dik was.... kan je es vergelijken, toen lag ik aan de baxters met TPN voeding en dat was dan nog een goeie dag, bij een mede-patiënte op bezoek in Ter Duinen aan zee, zij was daar op revalidatie..... 
@Elisa, gisteren wou mijn hond niet meer buiten, wou zijn sokken en jas niet meer aan en ging zich snel verstoppen onder mijn ventje zijn bed maar toen hij dan weg was met zijn hond wou hij natuurlijk ineens wel alles aan om buiten te gaan, dan was het op 5 minuten gefikst met de sokjes en de kleertjes aan te doen en heb ik mijn ventje nog kunnen vinden hier in het park met zijn hond. 
@Luus, ah ja als je een hond hebt is uitslapen er meestal niet meer bij want die willen eruit 's morgens na een lange nacht plas inhouden.... en ja zoon zal gelukkig zijn dat hij toch een wagen heeft, hij weet al wat het wordt, een opel corsa, waarschijnlijk een nieuwe want dat heb je altijd bij leasingwagens, nu heeft hij een ford fiësta, een zalig bakje voor een jonge gast. Heb jij je rijbewijs al eigenlijk, naar het schijnt is dat heel duur bij jullie en moeten jullie verplicht rijlessen volgen, hier kan je het nog met je ouders leren, heb ik bij alle 2 gedaan, was wel niet altijd goed voor mijnen tikker als ze een stommiteit uitstaken en heb aan mijn neefje waar ik doopmeter van ben ook beloofd dat ik het hem ging leren.... oei, waar begin ik weer aan, maar grote cadeaus kan ik hem niet kopen en ik denk dat dit wel een ideaal geschenk is voor een knul van 18.... een rijbewijs, dat heb je altijd nodig, ik wil het zelfs nog aan zijn broer leren als ik dan toch bezig ben.... en naar het schijnt doe ik dat nogal kalm eigenlijk "koelbloedig" grapje.... 
Mijn ventje is eventjes naar zijn werk om iets af te drukken voor mijn dochter.... ja ja er zijn wel misverstanden geweest in het verleden maar ja, het is eigenlijk meer voor mij dat hij het doet..... en nu ga ik de garagekat eten gaan geven, ons albertine want ze zal al zitten wachten....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Wow dat is een groot verschil van hoe jij eruit ziet!
Ja wij hadden vroeger ook een hond en mijn pap wandelde ermee voor hij naar zijn werk ging en dan ik nog voordat ik naar school ging, dan ik tussen de middag, dan ik als ik uit school kwam, dan als we gegeten hadden nog een keer samen met pap en pap deed de ronde voor het naar bed gaan... alleen de hond waar wij op passen mag niet zover lopen ivm artrose en de eigenaren lopen er 3 a 4x per dag mee, wij dus lekker 4 a 5 keer  :Wink: 
Nee ik heb mijn rijbewijs niet, ik wou een motorrijbewijs en had daarvoor gespaard maar pap vond dat ik autorijbewijs eerst moest halen en omdat ik zo'n puber was die het er niet mee eens was (ook omdat ik reisziek wordt in een auto en bus en verder in/op geen enkel vervoersmiddel) heb ik het geld erdoorheen gejast en nu is het erg duur. Ja een rijles van 50 min kost 38 eu en een pakket met 20 lessen theorie en praktijk examen en examengarantie kost € 1.074,-, maarja de meeste die ik ken die zo'n pakket hebben gedaan waren niet goed voorbereid op het examen en moesten reguliere lessen volgen. 
Ja is wel zo fijn als je rijles krijgt van je ouders, scheelt in elk geval bergen met geld en is een leuke bezigheid om samen te delen  :Wink:  Fijn dat je dat aan je zoon hebt kunnen geven! 
Toch fijn dat je ventje iets uitprint voor je dochter omwille van jou  :Smile: 
Haha albertine zal wel trek hebben!

Vandaag voel ik me moe... pap deed ochtendrondje, ik ga zo wel aan de wandel.
Kon gisteravond mijn draai niet vinden dus sliep laat en werd steeds wakker ondanks dat ik echt bekaf was  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat ik wel veel langer dan 20 keer 50 minuten met de kinderen in de auto heb gezeten, zeker als ze er dan de theorielessen nog bijgeven in dat pakket. Met mijn zoon heb ik 7 maand geoefend, veel achtervolgingen gespeeld, naar het examenscentrum gaan en daar iemand volgen die vertrekt lol hoor en dan wachten bij het examencentrum en vragen of ze opmerkingen hadden en of ze geslaagd waren.... hij had al ervaring in het verkeer omdat hij met zijn lichte moto reed (heb je wel gezien op de foto's zeker), mijn dochter was de 1ste keer niet geslaagd omdat ze een voorrang van rechts niet gezien had en bijna patat maar de 2de keer zonder opmerkingen geslaagd. Blij dat ik dat nu meer moet doen eigenlijk, rijlessen geven maar eigenlijk zou iedere ouder dat eens moeten doen, je leert terug veel bij eigenlijk.... Jij wordt dus wagenziek, maar de meeste mensen hebben dat niet als ze zelf rijden.... 
Ja, daar op die foto zag je echt dat ik ziek was he.... ik zie er nu veel beter uit ook al ben ik 5 jaar ouder ondertussen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Nee zijn 20 rijlessen, 1 theorie examen en 1 praktijkexamen in zo'n pakket met een niet verplichte mogelijkheid een zaterdag theorie les te krijgen  :Wink: 
De meesten hebben meer dan 20 rijlessen nodig, daarom komen ze ook zo duur uit...
Wel fijn dat je zoon in 1x geslaag is en je dochter de 2e keer!
Mijn oude buurvrouw gaat elk jaar naar een opfris cursus voor autorijden omdat er steeds wat veranderd aan verkeersborden en verkeersregels zodat ze veilig kan deelnemen aan het verkeer, ik vind dat echt super van haar!
Ja ik wordt vaak wagenziek, korte ritjes lukt me nog wel maar moet niet te lang duren. Ik heb toen ik 10 was wel rijles van pap van een vriendin gehad als we paardrijles gehad hadden nam hij ons wel mee naar leegstaande parkeerplaats, maarja dat is zolang geleden dat ik er weinig meer van weet. Nu heb ik het geld er niet voor, maar zou alsnog liever motor rijbewijs hebben en een motor (kan ik tussendoor bij de files  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

In NL leer je rijden met een rijschool ... in B mag je leren rijden met familieleden ...
Groot verschil wat betreft rijschool-regels in NL en B!!

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Is idd een heel groot verschil nee dan ben je nu veel mooier ze. Natuurlijk is het ook wel zo dat je daar ziek was, dan ziet een mens er altijd lelijker uit.

Vannacht ben ik wakker geworden met hevige buikpijn, kan je al raden zeker? "tante rooske".Begon mij al zorgen te maken ben een was toch een 10 dagen overtijd!
Voel me wel wat belabberd nu en heb hoofdpijn pfff....
Hier word het verder een rustige zondag voor de tv met een lekkere chocomelk en een warm fleece dekentje over mij  :Wink: 

@Luuss,

Probeer jij het ook maar wat rustiger aan te doen.

Liefs Do x

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, ze zijn hier ook aan het proberen om het erdoor te krijgen, wat ik eigenlijk erg vind want niet iedereen heeft het geld om 1000 euro op tafel te leggen. Ik had dit toch niet voor 2 kinderen. We hebben een oude wagen aangeschaft en daar heb ik het hem mee geleerd. 
@Luus, kijk es in mijn foto-album, staat een schone foto op van ons vroegere crossmachine, allé meer touringmoto en aangezien jij groot bent, net geschikt voor jou, je moet lange benen hebben om op zo'n ding te kunnen rijden want de zadelhoogte is dacht ik 89 cm, dus dat is hoog. Wij reden ook altijd met de moto naar het werk om de files te vermijden. Natuurlijk wel met gepaste kledij aan want op zo'n zwaar ding is het niet aan te raden om met gewone schoenen en een jeans te zitten. Dus moto-kledij mogen ze voor mij eigenlijk wel verplichten. Ja in de zomer als het echt snikheet was, durfden we dat wel eens te doen, maar dan namen we binnenbanen en reden we tegen max 50 km/u. Daarbij je moet maar eens tegen de grond gaan tegen hoge snelheid, je hebt geen vel meer zonder beschermkledij. Mijn ventje heeft mijn zoon ook leren rijden want zijn crossmodel was er wel enen met vitessen en daarna is hij met hem meegegaan om examen af te leggen want dat moet je hier in B ook doen, ook al is het maar een 50 cc. Vroeger gingen we regelmatig rijden in NL, de banen zijn daar echt veel meer geschikt voor moto-rijden, het meeste wat we eens gedaan hebben op 1 dag was ongeveer 500 km, dan doet je bips wel een beetje pijn 's avonds.... spijtig dat we hem moeten wegdoen hebben omdat ik het gevaar was toen ik achterop zat, ik viel in slaap met mijn CVS

----------


## christel1

@Do, wat bij mijn dochter altijd heel goed helpt als tante rooske op bezoek komt is "perdofemina", je neemt het een paar dagen op voorhand in, bv als je een dag of 2 met je pil gestopt bent en dan heeft zij echt veel minder last, qua buikpijn en hoofdpijn. Je kan het gewoon zo krijgen bij de apotheek. Zij zit nu aan de daphne-pil omdat ze endometriose heeft volgens de gyneacoloog en die pil helpt haar nu toch ook al voor een groot stuk en wordt terug betaald door de mutualiteit. Ik betaal voor haar 5€ voor een heel jaar "de pil".... 
Ja je zou van minderen gaan panikeren als je 10 dagen overtijd bent....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ja zijn veel verschillen tussen NL en Belgie zeg!

@ Do,
Nou toch een geruststelling dat tante rookse kwam, maarja de klachten zijn natuurlijk niet leuk! Doe lekker rustig aan! Hm lekker warm chocomelk, een fleece deken en leuke sieres/films  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Ja niet iedereen heeft min 1000 euro liggen om rijbewijs te halen!
Ben dat met je eens dat motorkleding veiliger is, als ik soms zie in de zomer hoe motorrijders gekleed zijn (mouwloos tshirt, spijkerbroek of korte broek) dan denk ik ook die krijgen een hoop problemen als ze ongeluk krijgen als ze het al overleven. Mijn paps heeft wel motorjas en motorbroek maar die wil hij vervngen alleen is wel prijzig en ik heb een motorjas. Mijn pap rijd voorzichtig (zeker als broertje, ik of iemand anders achterop zit) en in de zomer als het zo warm is moeten we alsnog een dikke broek en jas aan doen (kan je ja bij aankomst wel weer uit doen).
Hier moet je lessen nemen voor brommer/scooter, auto, motor etc. Op de basisschool krijg je hier fietsexamen met certificaat als bewijs dat je die test goed gedaan hebt en een veilige fiets verkeers deelnemer bent...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Is nl zo dat ik tegen geen enkele pijnstiller/pil tegen kan enkel "celebrex", maar dat is enkel voor noodgevallen. Ben nl allergisch aan NSAID en daar behoort perdofemina(brufen)ook bij, anders was het probleem al lang opgelost.
Toch bedankt voor de tip  :Wink: 
Vandaar dat ik nu met homeopathie aan proberen ben van Dr.A vogel.
Vroeger nam ik als kind "neomeritine" en die hielpen goed, maar dat is ook al lang uit de handel genomen, vraag me niet waarom?

Do x

----------


## christel1

Oei, do, dat lijkt me ook niet evident dan. Kan je die neomeritine niet opzoeken op stofnaam of zo en laten maken ? Vroeger kreeg ik altijd koortswerende middelen op basis van kinine maar dat is ook al lang uit de handel genomen, waarom, ik weet het ook niet, dat waren suppo's maar die hielpen zelfs als je meer dan 40 koorts had. Ik heb zo de indruk dat als er een middel echt efficiënt is dat ze na een tijdje uit de handel halen om je eerlijk gezegd iets anders aan te smeren dat dan weer zo goed niet meer werkt met de mededeling "er zat iets verkeerds in"..... Nochtans kinine geven ze nog aan malariapatiënten, dus slecht zal het zeker niet zijn. Celebrex ken ik wel want ik heb dat nog genomen voor reumatoestanden of zo. 
@Luus, hier moet je ook rijexamen doen voor moto-scooter-auto enzo maar je bent niet verplicht van rijlessen te volgen, je mag het met een begeleider doen, maar je moet wel examen gaan afleggen in een examencentrum. Met de moto krijg je wel een rij-examen op de weg te doen, behalve als je je rijbewijs al had voor 1989 of zoiets dan mag je zo de baan op, maar eigenlijk is dat niet verantwoord vind ik persoonlijk want het is niet omdat je met de auto kan rijden dat je het ook kan met de moto (draaien is helemaal anders en je zit ook met een groot gewicht onder je poep). Ventje had eerst een 750cc en is daarna overgestapt op 1100 cc omdat de andere voor 2 personen wat te licht was.

----------


## christel1

Femerital® tablet: 250 mg paracetamol, 100 mg ambucetamide en 50 mg coffeïne per tablet
Do, ben eens gaan googelen voor jou en dat zou de vervanger zijn van het geen jij vroeger slikte, misschien eens vragen aan de HA ?

----------


## sietske763

of paracod??
die kan je toch verdragen?

----------


## Ronald68

Slecht:
Voorhoofdsholte ontsteking (nog geen kuur)
gekneusde ribben (niet stoeien met een 16 jarige neef!)
Keelpijn
Begrafenis
Druk op het werk

----------


## sietske763

veel sterkte ronald en vooral bij de begrafenis!

----------


## sietske763

voel me goed, lekker geslapen,
ben zeer benieuwd hoe de andere slechte slapers de nacht zijn doorgekomen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik hoop dat de homeopatische middelen wel werken!

@ Christel,
Ja hier moet je verplicht lesen nemen en dan bepaald de leraar wanneer je er klaar voor betnt, dus als je zelf na 20 lessen denkt ik wil examen doen kn ht zijn dat de instructeur anders bepaald en je dus nog meer geld kwijt bent  :Frown: 
Hmz mijn pap had voor 1989 zijn auto rijbewijs al, maar moest alsnog 10 lessen motorrijden en praktijk en theorie examen doen, dus dat is ook al anders... Pap had 1100 cc maar geen onderdelen meeer dus nu een 750 en broertje en ik kunnen ook hier prima achterop, denk ook dat het met het model vd motor te maken heeft...

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat jij goed geslapen hebt  :Smile: 
Ik heb ook goed geslapen, werd alleen wakker vn dat verrekte luchtalarm, echt als je iets crimineels wil doen moet je het volgens mij op die controledagen doen  :Wink: 

@ Ronald,
He vervelend dat alles zo tegen zit!  :Frown: 
Hopelijk knap je lichamelijk snel wat op, heel veel sterkte bij de begravenis en succes op je werk, hopelijk is het snel minder druk daar!

Vandaag voel ik mij goed  :Smile: 
Heb eindelijk eens echt goed geslapen zonder inslaap en doorslaap problemen, helaas wordt je dan wakker van zo'n stom luchtalarm  :Mad:  Heavy zit gezellig bij mij, heb net lekker ontbeten met boerenkoolstampot met kaas (jaja maf ontbijt, maar ik had het koud en geen zin in roerbakei maken). Zo even afspraak voor lenscontrole maken en schooldingen regelen, verder nog afwasmachine draaien, uitgebreid douchen (scheren, scrub, maskers) en dan wasmachine draaien en dat was het wel  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Zal het eens navragen aan mijn huisarts.Bedankt voor googelen. :Smile: 

@Luuss,

Moet zeggen dat ik er eigenlijk in begin niet zo in geloofde in die homeopathie, maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik mijn mening herzien. Heb het gevoel dat ze toch een beetje helpen bij mij en wanneer ik dat al zeg, dat is al wat hoor. Ik heb in mijn leven al van alles geprobeerd voor de pijn en voor mijn pms. Is nu niet dat al de kwaaltjes/pijn verdwenen zijn dat ook weer niet, maar voel me wel minder prikkelbaar/nerveus dat kan ik wel zeggen. En de pijn is dragelijker, neem nu nog wel een gewone dafalgan bij voor de pijn.

@Sietske,

Kan ik jammer genoeg ook niet meer tegen, heb ze de laatste keer genomen en kreeg weer allerlei symptomen (jeuk,roodheid) Vandaar dat ik effectief ben over gegaan naar homeopathie wil geen risico's niet meer nemen.
Heb één keer angio-oedeem/urticaria gehad door allerlei pijnmedicatie, en moet zeggen dat was echt geen pretje! :Frown:   :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds wat lastig door tante rooske, maar de meeste pijn is wel weg.Heb wel precies gevoel dat de pilletjes toch een beetje helpen van Dr. A vogel.Heb het gevoel dat ik minder prikkelbaar ben dan daarvoor.
Is nu wel zo dat ik voor de buikpijn wel een gewone dafalgan neem dat is enigste dat ik mag nemen.En moet zeggen dat het iets helpt, maar niet veel.

Voor de rest heb ik niet zo best geslapen, ben veel moeten opstaan om mij te verschonen pfff.....dat verstoort zo u slaap hé!
Ga sevens een goed douchke nemen, en dan zal ik me wel wat beter voelen.

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja googelen kan ik redelijk goed eigenlijk, zeker op meds (daardoor ben ik per toeval ook hier terecht gekomen)..... en ik zoek veel dingens op op google eigenlijk, ook dingens om aan te kopen, waar, wat en zeker het goedkoopste.... 
Ben er al 4 maand vanaf van tante rooske, als het nog 8 maand niks wordt dan ben ik er geheel van af eigenlijk en ik ben er niet kwaad om, echt hoor....

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Dat kan ik geloven dat je er niet kwaad voor bent. Is elke maand nogal een gedoe hé bij veel vrouwen. Ik heb ze ook al van mijn 10 jaar en ik heb ook dan nog veel last van plus heel veel bloedverlies. Voor de nacht doe ik zo'n tena pamper aan anders is het gewoon door mijn matras heen.
Is wel niet zo sexy voor te zien, maar kan gewoon niet anders.

----------


## christel1

Mannen hebben het daarvoor toch veel makkelijker.....  :Wink: , maar die klagen soms al als ze eens een verkoudheid hebben, maken ze er gelijk "griep" van :Big Grin:  nee hoor maar het zou toch een beetje beter verdeeld mogen zijn eigenlijk....  :EEK!:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Idd mannen op dat vlak  :Cool:  zijn bijna allemaal dezelfde, als die iets mankeren pfff.... :Big Grin:  Gelukkig zijn ze niet allemaal zelfde! Wij als vrouwen, moeten kinderen op de wereld zetten, vrouwen hebben in algemeen de meeste kwaaltjes. Van mij mag het ook wat meer verdeeld zijn hoor  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> Mannen hebben het daarvoor toch veel makkelijker..... , maar die klagen soms al als ze eens een verkoudheid hebben, maken ze er gelijk "griep" van nee hoor maar het zou toch een beetje beter verdeeld mogen zijn eigenlijk.... 
> 
> @Christel,
> 
> Idd mannen op dat vlak zijn bijna allemaal dezelfde, als die iets mankeren pfff.... Gelukkig zijn ze niet allemaal zelfde! Wij als vrouwen, moeten kinderen op de wereld zetten, vrouwen hebben in algemeen de meeste kwaaltjes. Van mij mag het ook wat meer verdeeld zijn hoor


Dames,

Nu ben ik ontzettend verdrietig hoor. Ik kan me niet heugen wanneer ik griep heb gehad. Maar moet wel toegeven dat ik eerder plat ga dan Jolan. overigens.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
He we veralgemenen ook niet hoor.... mijn ventje heeft eens weken rondgelopen met een stressbreuk in zijn voet, ik heb hem naar de dokter moeten sleuren eigenlijk. En zoonlief heeft eens een heupinfectie gehad, toen is hij wel gillend in mijn kamer binnengekomen midden in de nacht voor een pijnstiller, maar die had hij wel nodig want bij de orthopedist (in spoed een afspraak gemaakt) is er bij een punctie heel veel pus/etter uitgekomen en moest hij 3 weken op krukken lopen, wat hij niet gedaan heeft.... maar als hij een pint teveel gedronken heeft, gilt hij de dag erna wel heel het huis bijeen als hij geen pijnstiller vindt, zo zie je maar..... 
En niet triestig zijn hoor, dat heb ik niet graag 
Kissies hoor en een dikke knuf

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Lol  :Wink: 
Toen ik niet meer reageerde op reguliere geneesmiddelen voor mijn hooikoorts (kreeg er alleen altijd voorhoofdsholte ontsteking van etc) zei iemand eens dat ik iets van A.Vogel moest proberen, ik was daar ook wat skeptisch over in het begin, maar ben zo blij dat ik het wel probeerde, heb nu minder klachten en niet zo vaak meer voorhoofdsholte ontsteking etc  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je het toch probeerde en jou klachten ook minder zijn dankzij homeopatische middelen! 
Hopelijk gaat heb je snel geen tante rooske meer, is inderdaad maar niks om daar wakke voor te worden!
Sterkte!

@ Christel,
Ja handig dat er best veel op internet staat!
Ghihi ja de meeste mannen als ze verkouden zijn dan is dat het einde van de wereld, naar de huisarts gaan of een homeopatisch middel nemn ho maar of alleen snel een pijnstiller.
Mijn pap loopt al 3 week rond met een verkoudheid alsof hij net bevallen is of alsof hij zijn ergste menstruatie dag heeft continue, maar hij wil niet naar de huisarts en nu hij wel heen wil heeft hij waarschijnlijk voorhoofdsholte ontsteking omdat hij steeds niks wou!  :Confused: 

@ Ronald,
Er staat ook de meeste mannen  :Wink:  
Daarbij ben je nu wel ziekig of telt voorhoofdsholte ontsteking niet als ziek zijn  :Wink: 
Hoop dat je snel een kuur krijgt want is geen pretje!
Sterkte en beterschap!

Vndaag voel ik me alsof ik door en mangler ben gehaald, ongesteldheid is gezellig binnen dus leuk buikkrampen en mijn rugpijn zit nu overal  :Frown:  Slaap daardoor niet zo best  :Frown: 
Heb gisteravond een warmtelamp te leen gekregen van een vriend voor mijn rug, hopelijk helpt dat een beetje...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar voel wel dat ik het rustig aan moet doen. Is nl dat tante rooske juist gedaan is, en dan moet ik nog bekomen van die zware dagen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar moe zal wel komen doordat vit D tekort. 

Gisteren naar de neurochirurg geweest, en binnen 2 weken moet ik terug een NMR laten nemen van mijn rug.
Voor de kijken of er iets veranderd is op die 2 jaar tijd.
Hij had ook gesproken over een neurostimulatie, maar omdat dat nog niet zo bekend is raadde hij mij dat niet zo aan. Opereren vond hij voor mij ook nog niet de moment,zolang er geen uitvalsverschijnselen zijn doet hij dat niet.
Op dat gebied is dat wel echt een hele goede dokter, is niet echt iemand die vlug zal snijden.
Ach zal wel zien wat de uitslag van de NMR brengt.

----------


## gossie

@ Do,

Ik wens je veel sterkte en kracht met de onderzoeken, maar wat is NMR van je rug? Wat houdt dat in? Oftewel is dat een EMR -scan van je rug?

Maar evengoed hoop ik dat je niet zoveel pijn hebt? :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag ben ik wat fitter opgestaan. En op mijn vrijw.werk was het zeer ontspannen. :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je wel goed voelt  :Smile: 
Succes en sterkte bij de neuroloog!

@ Gossie,
"NMR-scan (Nuclear Magnetic Resonance Scan) of MRI-scan (Magnetic Resonance Imaging)" dus is MRI  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je fitter bent opgestaan en dat je vrijw. werk zeer ontspannen was!

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo. Woensdag bij mijn moeder geweest wat wel goed ging. Daarna naar een vriend gegaan, maar dat ging minder goed. Ik kon door mijn pijn niet meer op mijn benen staan, voelde me misselijk en het ging gewoonweg niet, geen enkele houding lag lekker dus weinig slaap gehad ook, gaat nu wel ietsje beter maar wordt er doodmoe van... :Frown: 
Maandag maar even rondbellen of ik bij een chiropractor terecht kan...
Heavy was er sinds dinsdag niet uitgeweest, dus die had gister toen ik thuiskwam veel lawaai, wel even met hem gespeeld want hij had aandachttekort en hij ligt nu lekker bij mij te slapen op mijn schoot.

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoiii allemaal  :Smile: 

Sorry dat ik heeel lang niks van me heb laten horen!  :Embarrassment:  Maar ik heb het best opeens druk met school en zo,, en als je dan wil laptoppen ben je weer te moe en dan heb je ook geen zin meer , dus vandaarr. 
I'm so sorry :Embarrassment: 

Ik voel me vandaag eigenlijk wel goed.. Heb nog steeds last van m'n pols en mijn knie begint ook weer op te spelen met die kou is alles in een keer erger.. En ik heb ook nog een wrat gevonden, die ook opeens begon te zeuren  :Frown: , hij zit nog behoorlijk diep ook ,, maargoed die laat ik volgende week bevriezen of er uitsnijden ligt er maar net aan wat de huisarts wil want zo'n spul dingens werkt niet bij mij helaas. Dat is niks ergs hahaha.. Verder heb ik vandaag uitval van schoolgehad, en heb een nieuwe tas , sjaal, 2 broeken , en cadeautjes voor mn broer gekocht ( heb ik met kerstlootjes :Big Grin: ) Dus lekker inkopen gedaan whaha! 

Ik hoop dat het met jullie ook goed ga en anders, beterschap,sterkte, of succes!  :Wink:  


Liefss!
Ilona!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter .... heb een eeuw geslapen (meer dan 12u)  :Wink: , en dat heeft me goed gedaan!!
Ook nu ik weet dat ik vandaag en morgen 'rustdag' houd, komt 't allemaal wel ok... hoop ik ??!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best moe moe en nog is moe. Slaap al een hele tijd niet zo best, en word elke keer vroeg wakker. En dat begint op d'n duur zwaar te tillen.
Van die vermoeidheid krijg ik dan natuurlijk hoofdpijn pff... :Frown: zal blij zijn dat ik me beter voel.
Vandaag EMG van mijn hand laten nemen voor te zien dat er zeker ook geen geknelde zenuw was, maar gelukkig was het resultaat  :Smile: positief.
Voor de rest heb ik vandaag nog wat wat kerst spulletjes gaan halen, had geen slingers niet meer. En van de week verder word het hier een rustige week. Morgen ga ik wel eten met mijn dochter ze word 20 jaar, en daarna gaan we naar shopping center eens kijken voor een cadeautje voor haar.

Bij deze voor iedereen veel liefs toegewenst  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Do
Heel vervelend een slechte nachtrust. Breekt je na een paar dagen echt op. Ik wordt ook regelmatig wakker, nog steeds last van mijn ribben, maar dat had ik ook niet anders verwacht. Ben van het kleinzerige geslacht toch? 


Ondanks het negatieve advies van de dokter toch nog steeds aan de ibuprofern 3(400). Het kan namelijk maag problemen veroorzaken ism paroxetine. Verder gaat het wel hoor. Nog een dikke week en dan een weekje bijkomen.
Afgelopen zondag 10km gelopen en mijn knietje houd zich nog steeds goed. Als het morgen niet glad is ga ik er maar weer even op uit.

----------


## Healthcares

G'morgen, de maag en darmen broebelen en dat was het teken om te gaan , om die grote boodschap te doen en het was geweldig .. :-) . Je kan je dag niet beter starten als al het vergif uit je lijf is . hippie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn dat je je wel goed voelt, leuk dat je alvst kerstinkomen gedaan hebt en hopelijk zijn je klachten snel minder!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je zo lang hebt geslapen  :Smile:  Hopelijk lukt het rustdagen te hebben!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat je zo slecht slaapt!  :Frown: 
Fijn dat de EMG van je hand goed was  :Smile: 
Gefeliciteerd met je dochter en veel plezier met shoppen!

@ Ronald,
Als je pijn hebt is slapen lastiger  :Wink: 
Super dat 10km hardlopen gelukt was, bij ons hier is het glad nu dus gok dat je niet kan hardlopen...

@ Healthcares,
Gelijk heb je  :Wink:  

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Heb vannacht redelijk geslapen in tegenstelling tot vele nachten ervoor, heb DigiD sms authentictie gekregen dus kan stufi en ov aanvragen, heb aanmeldingsformulier van school gekregen met informatiepakket erbij. Pap en ik hebben formulier ondertekend, moet alleen nog kopie maken van HAVO diploma+cijferlijst dus ga vanavond naar mn oude huisje en dan morgen of vrijdag breng ik dat wel langs school want met die stakingen ben ik bang dat het niet op tijd aankomt of niet aankomt en ds niet de bedoeling  :Wink: 
Verder huishoudelijke dingen regelen etc...

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile: Luuss, veel succes met je school,hopelijk verloopt alles vlot nu ....duimen  :Wink:  

@ do :Smile:  homeopatische druppels daar werk ik al 40 jaar mee en altijd in elke situatie geholpen , maar geef wel de voorkeur aan de bachbloesems ...heb altijd -RESCUE Remedy n° 9 in huis heeft al veel geholpen in noodsituaties .... vroeger geloofde ik het ook niet , in het verleden, door een natuurarts voorgeschreven aan een persoon in een extreme situatie en kon het bijna niet geloven hoe die zich na een tijdje anders gedroeg .....sinds dan heb ik het altijd in huis ...... :Wink:

----------


## Healthcares

Goed begonnen is half gewonnen en dus eerst is goed naar het toilet geweest , daar moet je echt tijd voor maken in deze hectische maatschappij. Het werkt ontgiftigend en verlost u van dat hele opgestropt gevoel overdag met scheten en dergelijke... zalig, moxxor werkt goed voor me en de knie is alvast goed ondesteund

@suske 52 , homeostase is een vergeten begrip in deze maatschappij ;-)

----------


## christel1

Healtcares, ben jij nou reclame aan het maken voor een bepaald product ? Ik weet dat dit ontgiftigend werkt maar moeten we dat product nu echt gaan kopen ?

----------


## Agnes574

Christel, 
Heb gevraagd aan Leontien om hier naar te kijken...
Volgens mij is healthcares gewoon héél tevreden met haar product??!!
Wij gebruiken wat we zélf willen hé  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me goed maar moe,moe,moe .. ben aant bijslapen; maar dat lukt niet 1,2,3!
Ben in ieder geval op de goede weg  :Big Grin: .. ik slaap heerlijk én lang!!

Gister even grote 'bom' ontploft hier tussen vriend en mij; nu is de lucht weer geklaard en dat doet me goed ... alles wat me dwars zat heb ik er uit kunnen gooien en hij ook ... doet goed van tijd tot tijd (gebeurt max één keer per jaar/anderhalf jaar); af en toe moet dat even, nooit boel hebben is ook niet gezond hé  :Big Grin: 

Voor iedereen een dikke knuff Xx Ag
ps; ik ga zo snel even om boodschappen, want het weer wordt er niet beter op!!!

----------


## Ronald68

@ Agnes,
1 keer per 1-1,5 jaar is best weinig hoor. Minstens 1 keer per maand hier in de polder.

Ik voel me klote,

Weken lang me zelf uit de naat gewerkt voor een project van het ministerie, wordt de geldkraan dicht gedraaid!. Lekker hoor.
En mijn ribben doen ook nog steeds zeer.

----------


## christel1

Oei Ronald, dat is ook niet echt leuk voor jou, werken en dan de geldkraan dichtdraaien ? Zou je niet beter het eens wat rustiger aan doen eigenlijk, je ribben zullen er genot van hebben. 
Oei, ik maak bijna nooit ruzie met mijn ventje.... natuurlijk werkt hij me soms wel eens op mijn pees en maak ik er dan wel eens een opmerking over maar echt ruzie nee. Dat valt heel zelden voor misschien gelijk als Aggie, eens om het jaar en dan nog, echt roepen en tieren doen we dan nog niet.... Ik hou er niet echt van om ruzie te maken

----------


## christel1

Heeft er gisteren van jullie iemand meegedaan aan het Grote Dictee der Nederlandse taal ??????

----------


## Healthcares

> Healtcares, ben jij nou reclame aan het maken voor een bepaald product ? Ik weet dat dit ontgiftigend werkt maar moeten we dat product nu echt gaan kopen ?


g'dag christel, ik heb het geprobeerd en ben daar dan tevreden over . Meer kan ik daar niet over toevoegen dat het mij heel goed ondersteund... . Ups en downs zijn er met alles. Lees er alles over net als ik heb gedaan en met dit regenachtige weer is er tijd he. Uiteraard heb ik grondige persoonlijke redenen om dit te gebruiken . Verder voel ik me terug ondernemend , initiatief nemend, terug leven ... niezen (2 x)  :Embarrassment:  , ik zou enkel nog wat kilootjes kwijt willen op termijn.. dus hier kan ik hier en daar ook mijn ei kwijt door mijn ervaring te vertellen. 

btw, Met 90 dagen geld terug garantie is het het proberen waard en ik ben tevens onafhankelijk distributeur van moxxor. Als ik dit produkt eerder had leren kennen en geprobeerd had zou ik al veel verder staan ... 

koop niets wat je niet wilt is mijn advies , prachtige donderdag avond en als er iets op uw lever ligt , speek het uit. 

Kijk gerust naar mijn andere posts en/of blog, ik hoop ook dat positief mag zijn op een forum mag en dit is voor iedereen anders he  :Wink: 

happy moxxday

bert v

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Heb vandaag alle benodigdheden voor school geregeld, dus ik hoop dat ik het morgen langs kan brengen, want ben bang dat het te laat of niet aankomt als ik het per post verstuur...
Wel grappig dat veel mensen eerst niet in homeopathie geloven maar er dan toch baad bij hebben  :Wink: 

@ Healthcares,
Ja helaas is het steeds meer regulier en wordt homeopathie/fytotherapie/alternatieve therapiee beticht als kwakzalvers terwijl veel mensen er meer gebaad bij zijn dan alle chemische troep...

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je goed op weg bent met bijslapen en je rust nemen/krijgen  :Smile: 
Fijn dat jij en je vriend jullie hart hebben kunnen luchten en dat alles nu weer goed is!

@ Ronald,
He balen is dat als je hard werkt en het ineens voor niets is geweest! 
Hopelijk heb je snel minder last van je ribben!

@ Christel,
Hoe is het met jou?
Ik heb in elk geval niet meegedaan aan dat dictee  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij erg moe maar voldaan. Van het weekend maar bijslapen...

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ik had 34 fouten..... maar zat toch nog onder het gemiddelde van de belgen en de NL en dat zonder te studeren hoor, ik doe geen boek meer open..... en je kan het gaan googlen, het was echt heel moeilijk hoor, niet te doen praktisch, heel veel rare woorden erin waar ik nog nooit van gehoord had eigenlijk..... maar vond het toch nog super mijn resultaat (gemiddeld foutenaantal zat tussen de 37-42 en die hadden daar allemaal voor gestudeerd he).... Je moet echt eens gaan kijken op moeilijke woorden in dat dictee om te gillen.... mijn dochter zat te schokken van het lachen eigenlijk maar heeft zelf niet meegedaan....
@healtcare, kost dat veel eigenlijk ? Bij mij moeten er wel geen kilo'tjes af maar mijn transit is heel heel traag, lees 1 maal per week dus..... ik zal es naar je blog kijken. 
Kissies iedereen

----------


## Healthcares

@christel

Gezondheid is onbetaalbaar in deze tijd , kwaliteit in het leven des te meer en daar probeer ik nu dagelijks werk van te maken . En naar mijn lichaam te luisteren .. dus vandaag , appelsientje gegeten en de nodige ondersteuning met moxxor . En 1 maal per week zou bij mij een ramp zijn ... . Probeer het ne keer uit zou ik durven stellen met 90 dagen geld terug garantie. Nou ga ik even verder kuisen en wat fysieke inspanning werkt ook goed voor de darmen maar moxxor kan daar ook aan gaan werken. HOe von dje de blog ?

@ronald , vroeger ging ik door vuur voor mijn voetbal team om te winnen en dat is na vele jaren een slechte knie geworden waar ik nu alles aan doen om het beste eruit te halen . Er is nog hoop en die ga ik blijven houden , maar ribben zijn zeker gekneusd het vel van de beer niet waard op den duur.. succes en niet te veel lachen ... 
heavy moxxday iedereen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Jij hebt het dictee dus goed gedaan  :Smile:  Ik zal eens kijken  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Healthcares,
Gezondheid is zeker onbetaalbaar...

Vandaag voel ik me moe maar voldaan  :Smile: 
School is geregeld en verder leuk naar het stripmuseum en de stad in geweest waar ze aan de lage der AA (gracht ofzo) kerstkraampjes hadden en de boten waren allemaal verlicht met lichtslingers  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Luuus, mijn ventje zegt dat ik een taalfreak ben.... als ik een fout maak, zit ik te vloeken..... Goed dat je school geregeld is, toch al een probleem minder. 
@Healtcare, kan ook zijn door de vele medicijnen die ik moet slikken maar ook omdat volgens de gastroloog ik met veel te lange darmen zit (mijn dikke darm is dubbel zo lang als bij een normaal persoon).... nochtans ben ik zeker niet dik. 
He naar het schijnt zit het verkeer helemaal strop in NL ? Is er bij jullie zoveel sneeuw gevallen, hier is het ook wel spiegelglad en redelijk wat sneeuw gevallen. Allemaal voorzichtig zijn hoor in het verkeer.

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,

10 a 15cm. Maar gelijk in Nederland is er chaos , op de wegen en treinverkeer.
Zal Nederland dan nooit wennen aan het weeralarm.!!??

----------


## Suske'52

wees voorzichtig op de weg ..... in Nederland geven ze op het nieuws zeer veel sneeuw, hier(België) glad en weinig sneeuw .

----------


## christel1

Suske, hier in Brussel is er deze nacht toch ook redelijk wat uitgevallen, en voor de Ardennen gaven ze tot 50 cm, dan zie ik mijn woefke niet meer lopen......En de strooidiensten nog niet gezien in Brussel, zoals 14 dagen geleden de vuilbakmannen niet gezien in Buggenhout maar deze week mochten we er naar gelang de grote van vuilbak, zakken bij zetten (ben 's morgens eens gaan piepen in 't straat en heb er nog wat bij de buurtjes gezet).....

----------


## Healthcares

Hier in het antwerpse is het dolle wintersneeuw pret voor sommige denk ik.. , ik peins dat ze in de schorre superveel plezier gaan beleven :-) @boom

----------


## Healthcares

@christel , dat is al iets om over na te denken , zo'n darmen... maar natuurlijke werking is geen probleem denk ik..

vandaag ben ik best lui, te lang geslapen maar zou graag nog veel doen en niet beginnen stressen.. ;-)

----------


## christel1

Ben moe vandaag, al mijn energie gaat naar de opwarming van mijn lichaam denk ik, heb ook al 2 dagen slecht geslapen en heb geen zin om een stap buiten te zetten, maar ik zal wel moeten of we vinden hier hoopjes hondendrol in de living en dat is nu ook niet gezellig, dus straks, sokjes en jasjes van de honden aan doen en gaan wandelen oh wat heb ik er geen zin in.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja ben enorm blij dat school geregeld is  :Big Grin: 
He vervelend dat je zo slecht slaapt en moe bent! Succes met je woefkes uitlaten!

@ Suske,
Ja voorzichtigheid is wel geboden met deze gladheid en de sneeuw.
Pap heeft hier thuis gestrooid, maar verder is het overal glad, onze gemeente heeft nu alweer geen genoeg strooizout, herhaling van vorig jaar  :Confused: 

@ Healthcares,
De kids hebben veel plezier, zie ze op sleetjes rijden, sneeuwballen gooien en sneeuwpoppen ofzo maken, erg leuk om te zien  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

pfff vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Werd vanochtend helemaal stijf wakker, met rugpijn en koppijn. Moet zegge dat de rugpijn aardig wat minder is geworden maar als nog wel last van, straks maar iets van een pijnstiller zoeke denk ik. 

Wens iedereen alvast prettige kerstdagen en een gelukkig en gezond 2011 :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Jorientjeee

----------


## Agnes574

> Ben moe vandaag, al mijn energie gaat naar de opwarming van mijn lichaam denk ik, heb ook al 2 dagen slecht geslapen en heb geen zin om een stap buiten te zetten, maar ik zal wel moeten of we vinden hier hoopjes hondendrol in de living en dat is nu ook niet gezellig, dus straks, sokjes en jasjes van de honden aan doen en gaan wandelen oh wat heb ik er geen zin in.....


Lieve Christel,
Ik heb ook vaak van die dagen... het gevoel je erdoorheen te moeten slepen hé.. niet leuk!!
Hopelijk voel je je al wat beter??
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

@Jorien, hopelijk vind je nog een pijnstiller in huis want 't is zondag....
@Agnes, heb deze nacht goed geslapen wel met de nodige meds maar het was nodig en daarnet nog een middagdutje gedaan. Daarna zijn we met de honden een uur gaan wandelen in de verse sneeuw met de benodigde attributen (sokjes en jasjes) en ze vonden het heel fijn, ja ze hadden denk ik minder kou dan wij. In Brussel is de sneeuw hier gezellig uit de lucht aan het vallen. Hoe zit het in Gent en omstreken ? 
@Luus, zelfs onze hoofdstad zit zonder zout, alhoewel, er wordt bijna niet gereden omdat het zondag is, dan is het eigenlijk onnodig om zout te strooien, morgen zal het iets anders zijn voor diegenen die de weg op moeten, wij hebben hier alles bij de hand, Delhaize, Lidl, Di, Kruidvat, zeeman, dus niks te kort eigenlijk en zonder de wagen te moeten buiten halen. Straks ga ik foto's van de garagekat op het foto-album plaatsen, 't is een schone zelle maar ja alle dagen eten van verschillende mensen in de garage krijgen is wel heel tof zeker. Van mij krijgt ze allicht 2 zakjes eten, een bakje met kroketjes en een bakje water, kan het me echt niet laten hoor....

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile:  christel1,hier is ook plezant om te wonen , alles op 5min. afstand te bereiken ( te voet ) maar wij gaan nu niet weg hoor ...veel te gevaarlijk op de weg , maar wel mooi ....wij genieten van ons huis met alles bij de hand, ( heb 2 diepvriezers vol) en niks moet .  :Wink:  

De poezen gaan die zich niet overeten ????heb 2 poezen en onlangs ,heeft dierenarts gezegd om light voeding te geven ( wel prijzig ) 2 kg. vr 26 euro .... :Confused:  

Voel mij gelukkig ,heb vandaag het eerste roodborstje gezien in de tuin .GENIETEN !!!!! 

Juist, het zelf gebakken brood uit de oven gehaald ( ons broodje is gebakken )ha ha ....

----------


## Suske'52

@ :Smile:  Luuss,tof dat alles uiteindelijk geregeld is , op naar betere tijden hé . :Big Grin:  

Strooizout is hier ook beperkt hoor ,elders is er geen meer ( naaste gemeente ) , gaat de overheid het dan nooit leren, wij hebben zelf voldoende ingelegd  :Wink: voor voetpad .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
He vervelend dat je zo stijf wakker werd  :Frown:  Hopelijk betert dat en vind je een pijnstiller!

@ Agnes,
Nee dagen waar je je doorheen moet slepen zijn zeker niet leuk! 
Heel veel sterkte voor je woefke en voor jou!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je toch geslapen hebt en dat het lukte te wandelen met woefkes! Lief dat je de garagekat zo goed verzorgd!
Ja het is wat met strooizout, mijn pap heeft gelijk bij de supermarkt nog een emmer gekocht zodat we hier niet gelijk op ons gat gaan als we de deur uitgaan, wordt hier vaak alleen op hoofdweg en waar de bus langs komt gestrooid verder niet...
Is wel handig dat je niet zover hoeft voor benodigde boodschappen! Wij hebben hier op 5 min lopen ook c1000, groenteboer, bakker, bloemenwinkel, DA en cafetaria  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
Met 2 diepvriezers vol red je het wel een tijdje  :Smile:  Is makkelijk als bijna alles op 5 min lopen is, zeker met dit weer, want is spekglad!
Ah leuk dat je roodborstjes in de tuin had! Gister sliep onze Heavy bij mij en ik keek naar buiten en zaten er koolmeesjes aan de vetbolletjes te eten echt super om te zien!
Zeker tof dat alles geregeld is, zie al uit naar het nieuwe jaar, hopelijk een betere in vele opzichten  :Wink: 
Ik denk niet dat ze het leren, onze gemeente heeft contract met AkzoNobel (leverancier van strooizout), maar er wordt niet genoeg zout gewonnen ofzo dus is er net als vorig jaar niet voldoende stond in de krant. Wij hebben in elk geval 2 emmers strooizout, en vorige keer dat pap strooide bleef het zeker een week ijs en sneeuwvrij  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

mijn kat staat erop, allé de garagekat hoor

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hoi hoi, 

een pijnstiller vinden bij mij in huis is niet zo´n probleem hoor. Heb altijd meer dan genoeg in huis :Big Grin:  Gelukkig nog van die diclofenac en dat helpt altijd wel he

Liefs,

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag eeh ja goed, vorige week naar die linie gebeld voor mn pols, tja want hun belden niet maar ik kan 3 januari om kwart voor 5 terecht hoor alleen niet in Eindhoven maar in Hilversum, maakt qua kilometers niet uit en anders kon ik pas 31 januari tja dan is de keuze gauwer gemaakt. Had nog een heel gezeur dat ik daar eigenlijk ik niet heen mog omdat ik geen 16 ben,dus ik zei ja ik ben bijna 16, ze moest het toch ff vragen en gelukkig mocht het, (12 februari ben ik jarig dus ja dat maandje maakte volgens mij niet echt uit  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Moet alleen nu weer alles opvragen mri scan rongtenfoto´s en het verwijsbriefje van de huisarts naar de orthopeed.. het ziekenhuis had het opgestuurd maar dat mog niet lekker slim weer haha..! Nu maar hopen dat ze een oplossing voor me hebben en dat ik niet weer opnieuw die onderzoeken moet ondergaan.

Pfff wat een sneeuw he! :EEK!:  Hier ligt nu al iets van 30 cm ofzo, heb het niet opgemeten maar ongeveer, en het sneeuwt nog steeds. en bij jullie? 


Hou je goed allemaal! 

Liefss

Ilona

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
Fijn dat diclofenac altijd wel helpt  :Smile: 

@ Ilonaa,
Fijn zeg dat je 3 januari eindelijk terecht kan voor je pols!
Hopelijk krijg je de scan, rontgenfoto's en verwijsbrief alsnog, zodat je het kan meenemen! Per post is idd niet eht slim...
Ja hier ligt ook veel sneeuw, alles is mooi wit, maar op veel plekken wel erg glad. Het sneeuwt hier nu niet...

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, weer wat uitgeruster dan de afgelopen tijd, maar nog niet helemaal je van het...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij wat prettiger dan de dagen ervoor....
met mijn ouders ging/gaat het niet goed...mijn vader heeft Parkinson en mijn moeder Menière en nog een aantal dingen.....er was daar zoveel leed te bespeuren dat ik er een aantal dagen akelig van was, en 's avonds bij een glas wijn mij afvroeg hòe dit gaat aflopen en hoe wij als kinderen ze kunnen helpen....ik kan hèèl veel aan, maar als er iets met mijn ouders of kinderen uit het gezin is, dan ben ik erg geraakt....aangezien mijn broer op 28 december is overleden voelt dit extra heftig aan.....
elke dag is er èèn en ik weet dat situatie's veranderen gaan op den duur....ik probeer het een plekje te geven in mijn hoofd om vervolgens met hernieuwde energie de dag weer op te pakken....ik geloof in mijn eigen kracht, maar ik moet even de accu opladen want ik zie zoveel ellende om mij heen....ik probeer er te zijn, maar nu eerst voor mijn familie....

ik wens iedereen sterkte met alles wat jullie meemaken èn ondergaan met kinderen, familie, jullie eigen thuissituatie, de ziekte's die iedereen heeft...ik wens jullie allen kracht toe....het is nu laat, ik ben moe...ik ga later alles eens bijlezen....welterusten allemaal en voor morgen een fijne., goede, enigzins gezonde èn liefdevolle dag...

Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
He vervelend dat het niet goed ging en gaat met je ouders!  :Frown:  
Tuurlijk ben je geraakt als er iets met je ouders of kinnderen uit het gezin gebeurd en met ieder ander die jij lief hebt!
Jijzelf en je familie gaan altijd voor hoor, hopelijk lukt het hernieuwde energie te vinden!
Heel veel succes en sterkte gewenst!

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet optimaal, maar we maken er maar het beste van  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

> hoi hoi, 
> 
> een pijnstiller vinden bij mij in huis is niet zo´n probleem hoor. Heb altijd meer dan genoeg in huis Gelukkig nog van die diclofenac en dat helpt altijd wel he
> 
> Liefs,


Weet je toevallig een goed alternatief voor ibuprofen, ik slik er nu al een week of 3 3 per dag maar krijg het idee dat ze steeds minder goeds werken.
Mijn maag is er in ieder geval klaar mee. Diclofenac is dus al helemaal geen optie en de paroxetine laten staan al helemaal niet. 
Hier even een tip voor iedereen, kneus nooit je ribben want daar is dus echt helemaal niets aan te doen.

----------


## sietske763

ha ronald,
mag ik vragen welke dosering je hebt van ibu?
zou je niet een maagbeschermer kunnen vragen? of heb je die al?
ibu kan je makkelijk verhogen zonder gevolgen.
alle middelen tegen de pijn hebben gevolgen voor de maag.
een goed alternatief is ook wel paracetamol/codeine, wel op dokters recept
sterkte

----------


## Healthcares

> Weet je toevallig een goed alternatief voor ibuprofen, ik slik er nu al een week of 3 3 per dag maar krijg het idee dat ze steeds minder goeds werken.
> Mijn maag is er in ieder geval klaar mee. Diclofenac is dus al helemaal geen optie en de paroxetine laten staan al helemaal niet. 
> Hier even een tip voor iedereen, kneus nooit je ribben want daar is dus echt helemaal niets aan te doen.


hoi ronald, mss kan je op 100 % natuurlijke basis moxxor proberen. Althans er zijn grenzen en dit werkt mss niet direkt maar gekneusde ribben is toch wel niet min en daar blijf je lang me lopen. Dus onstekingen en pijn zal je sowieso hebben en daar kan moxxor op inspringen . Dit werkt op termijn en mss direkt . Je beter voelen op zijn minst .. dat kan ik je garanderen. ik duim voor je... , bij mij hielp ibuprofen ook niet op een gegeven moment... 


beste en fijne feestdagen ...

----------


## Ronald68

@ Sietske,

Ibu 400, en ik mocht ze niet nemen vanwege het ontbreken van maagbeschermers, maar wie luistert er nu naar de huisarts.... Vandaag mijn eigen maar eens gebeld, na weer een slechte nacht. Heb me voor het eerst, en laatste keer van dit jaar verslapen. Ik krijg nu diclofenac voor geschreven. Als het goed is krijg ik daar automatisch maagbeschermers bij.
Het is een voor mij zeer bekende. Ten tijde van mijn knie blessure heb ik er menig halve marathon op gelopen.
Paracetamol/codeine zijn ze niet zo scheutig mee. Schijnt verslavend te zijn.

@ Healtcares,
Ben niet zo van het medicijnen aanschaffen via internet, helemaal niet als je ze gratis van de huisarts kan krijgen  :Wink: , blijf en Nederlander!

----------


## Healthcares

> @ Sietske,
> 
> Ibu 400, en ik mocht ze niet nemen vanwege het ontbreken van maagbeschermers, maar wie luistert er nu naar de huisarts.... Vandaag mijn eigen maar eens gebeld, na weer een slechte nacht. Heb me voor het eerst, en laatste keer van dit jaar verslapen. Ik krijg nu diclofenac voor geschreven. Als het goed is krijg ik daar automatisch maagbeschermers bij.
> Het is een voor mij zeer bekende. Ten tijde van mijn knie blessure heb ik er menig halve marathon op gelopen.
> Paracetamol/codeine zijn ze niet zo scheutig mee. Schijnt verslavend te zijn.
> 
> @ Healtcares,
> Ben niet zo van het medicijnen aanschaffen via internet, helemaal niet als je ze gratis van de huisarts kan krijgen , blijf en Nederlander!


@ronald, hoe denk je dat de apotheker ze krijgt of de dokter ? via de bestelwagen van een medicijnen firma en ga zo maar verder .. , het is trouwens geen medicijn en is 100 % natuurlijk en volgens de regels van het FDA en nzfsa (nieuwzeeland) protocol gemaakt die ook al best streng zijn. Het word ook zeer goed door je lichaam opgenomen omdat het bio logisch opneembaar is , puur natuur. Een voedingssupplement moet niet als medicijn gekeurd zijn maar daar doet dit als kwaliteit zeker niet voor onder . Ik neem ook geen brol van medicijnen meer zolang het niet nodig is ... . Het heeft zijn werking al medisch ondersteund bewezen maar het is geen geneesmiddel .. lees hier op de nederlandse vertaling meer, http://www.moxxor.com/be/dutch/ , vragen staat vrij en dat is heel belangrijk. Op gezondheid staat geen prijs en als het gratis van de huisarts is , is daar best ook iets aan ;-) , 
Met 90 dagen geld terug garantie ben je best zeker hoe ze achter het produkt staan. 

snel beterschap gewenst en fijne feestdagen , lees gerust de blogs erop na als je wil :-) bedankt alvast , gierigaard  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

riekt naar reclame!

----------


## sietske763

fijn voor je ronald, heb je tenminste minder pijn met de feestdagen!
diclofenac is een goede pijnstiller!
en van evt ibu; kan je rustig 2 dragees van 400 innemen(met maagbeschermer)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij goed!  :Wink: 

Even wat woorden van een onbekende auteur ivm de Kerstdagen

Kerst:

Voor Kerstmis hoef ik geen cadeautjes...enkel een ladder hoog genoeg om hen die ons verlaten hebben, nog eens te omhelzen.

Ik heb geen Engel nodig in mijn kerstboom, ik heb er die op mij neerkijken uit de hemel.

Fijne Kerstdagen allemaal, met jullie gezin, familie, vrienden.vriendinnen, of anders.

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hopelijk heb je snel minder last van je gekneusde ribben en helpt de diclofenac!

@ Sietske,
Hopelijk gaat het goed met je! Fijne kerstdagen  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt!
Mooie woorden!  :Smile: 
Fijne dagen!

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile: 
Zometeen gezellig naar mijn beste vriendin daar eten  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

De diclofenac werkt beter als de Ibu en ik heb er maag beschermers bij. Beter is vooral langer lijkt het wel. En als ik 's ochtends wakker wordt dan neem ik er één en kruip er dan weer even in, dat kon vorige week natuurlijk niet. Ik rust nu dus wel lekker uit.

Eet smakelijk voor zometeen.!

----------


## Ronald68

Jarno is weer opgeknapt, maar nu zij Loïs en ik aan de beurt. En heb zo meteen ook nog een verplicht bezoekje staan.
Fijn hoesten met gekneusde ribben  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat Jarno is opgeknapt, maar vervelend dat jij en Loïs nu aan de beurt zijn  :Frown: 
Beterschap!

Vandaag voel ik me prima  :Smile:  Leuke dagen gehad, beetje bijgeslapen en mijn pijn is dragelijk owja en donderdag worden mn haartjes geknipt  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ronald  :Smile: beterschap ...ook met je gekneusde ribben , verzorg je goed en lekker uit rusten .......ook een fijn eindjaar voor jou en je gezin  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

@ Dames-heer (en) een warm bedankje voor ieder met een feestwens naar me gestuurd .....moet nog veel bijlezen ...........Zijn van gisteren namiddag terug , was verschieten , aan de kust wat sneeuwvlokjes maar waren direkt verdwenen..thuis lag het dik sneeuw, gelijk overal en koud ... 

Mijn rug moet bekomen vd. matras (hotel) was niet zo 'n geschikte voor mijn rug , zelfs eens uit mijn bed gevallen  :Confused:   :Big Grin:  man en ik waren direkt wakker  :Big Grin:  ....kregen nadien de slappe lach  :Big Grin: .... maar s'morgens deed mijn heup pijn bij stappen en arts geraadpleegd .... ik was mijn arnica zalf vergeten ( een goed hulpmiddel)maar het nu beter.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Hopelijk was het uitstapje verder wel geslaagd!
Vervelend dat het bed niet lekker lag en je eruit viel, maar fijn dat het nu beter gaat  :Smile: 

Ik voel me goed  :Smile:  Sneeuw ligt hier nog steeds volop, Heavy ligt weer bij mij te slapen, heb goed geslapen, heb leuke dagen gehad en leuke dagen in de planning. Enige wat niet fijn is is mijn rug die pijn doet, mijn heup die knakt tijdens het lopen en een kapot neusje door het neussnuiten, maarja dat komt wel weer goed  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Even een griep update:
Jarno weer ziek, ligt al de hele dag in bed. Ik hoest me een ongeluk, krijg nu codeïne. Loïs huppelt vrolijk rond. Morgen zie ik wel weer. Door alle pijnstillers in ieder geval geen hoofdpijn voor zover ik dat zou hebben

----------


## Healthcares

@iedereen , met rug en dergelijks moet je proberen oefeningen te doen indien mogelijk en haalbaar , rug versterken is de boodschap . Pijnstillers werken wel in hoogste nood. Ben terug op mijn positieven aan het komen na paar mindere dagen en ontsnapt hopelijk alsnog aan een goeie verkoudheid.. , ik ben tenslotte superman niet maar het is wel degelijk een heel pak anders dan voordien en voel me totaal niet ziek. Gewoon wat opgestoken :-) 

je komt met veel mensen in contact en merkt veel mensen die hoesten en proesten en als je dan nog is op de bus moet wachten die 45 min. te laat is in de helse kou , dan mag ik best niet klagen :-)

wie het kleine niet eert is het grote niet weert

----------


## Healthcares

> riekt naar reclame!


Met zijn allen maken ze wel reclame voor ibuprofen , ... . Onbewust lijkt dit idd ongemerkt in ons dagelijks leven in te sluipen . Dus men zegt dat dit of dit werkt en dat is dus ook reclame ... . Mijn doel is dat mensen maar beter worden en er niets bij te verliezen hebben. Mijn excuses voor mijn enthousiasme . Ik moet evengoed de forum regels respecteren maar aub, de farmaceutische industrie zal dit hier heel graag zien , gratis sluikreclame door de naam nog maar te noemen  :Wink:  .

Alle begrijp me niet verkeerd he , probeer ook mijn ding te doen met wat ik neem en anderen proberen te helpen. Dat is hier toch ons hoofddoel ? niet ?

prettige feesten nog en een dag niet geleefd is een dag vlugger in je kist  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Healtcare, niemand zegt dat je je product niet mag vermelden, dacht ik toch, maar bij jou staat het steeds onder je naam ??? En je zegt zelf dat je het verkoopt ergens (staat op je blog) gelezen toch ? Wij verkopen onze meds toch niet zelf ? Ruikt dit dan echt niet een beetje naar "valselijke" reclame ?

----------


## Healthcares

@christel , dat klopt best wel. Ik voel me echter een man op een missie en voel me daar goed bij. Ik zal mijn blog steeds bijhouden en in ieder geval eerlijkheidsgetrouw mijn verhaal blijven doen zodat iedereen er iets mee kan aanvangen ... . Echter bedankt voor mijn blog al te lezen en mijn stoelgang was weer prima vandaag . Ik leer ook op mijn voeding te letten en de wisselwerking daarvan enz . mooi toch . Je voelt waar jezelf beter mee bent uiteindelijk.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Op dit moment voel ik mij melancholiek...het is de sterfdag van mijn broer....hij werd 46 jaar....tegen 17.30 uur overleden....ik wil er niet aan denken maar de film trekt weer aan mij voorbij...ik ga een fles wijn opentrekken en een sigaret opsteken en even mijmeren...
ik heb al een kaarsje bij zijn portret opgestoken en ik hoop dat het hem goed gaat aan de andere kant! 

Fijne avond allemaal en geniet van je dierbaren om jullie heen....Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Veel kracht en moed Elisa xxx

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
sterkte meid!

----------


## Ronald68

> Met zijn allen maken ze wel reclame voor ibuprofen , ... . Onbewust lijkt dit idd ongemerkt in ons dagelijks leven in te sluipen . Dus men zegt dat dit of dit werkt en dat is dus ook reclame ... . Mijn doel is dat mensen maar beter worden en er niets bij te verliezen hebben. Mijn excuses voor mijn enthousiasme . Ik moet evengoed de forum regels respecteren maar aub, de farmaceutische industrie zal dit hier heel graag zien , gratis sluikreclame door de naam nog maar te noemen  .
> 
> Alle begrijp me niet verkeerd he , probeer ook mijn ding te doen met wat ik neem en anderen proberen te helpen. Dat is hier toch ons hoofddoel ? niet ?
> 
> prettige feesten nog en een dag niet geleefd is een dag vlugger in je kist


Ibuprofen is de werkzame stof in bepaalde pijnstillers.

----------


## dotito

Veel sterkte toegewenst Elisa,

Liefs Do x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

@ Elisabeth,

Sterkte

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth  :Smile:  STERKTE!!!!!denk eraan dat hij van hierboven jou steunt en stuurt  :Embarrassment: liefs in deze moeilijke dagen  :Wink: knuffel :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Veel beterschap voor jou en Jarno! Fijn dat Loïs in elk geval weer rodhuppelt  :Smile: 

@ Healthcares,
Hopelijk gaat de verkoudheid of de griep je voorbij  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Sterkte in deze moeilijke dagen!

----------


## Luuss0404

Vandaag voel ik me brak. Gister eerst thuis geweest en wezen buurten, daarna richting stad gefietst, eerst even langs familie en daarna naar cafe waar mn beste vriendin moest werken wat ondanks dat het rustig was echt gezellig was  :Smile:  Was rond 9 uur vanmorgen thuis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag gaat het weer wat beter. 30 december is mijn schoonvader overleden aan een hartaanval (71). Hectisch en veel geregel. Iedereen die je een gelukkig nieuwjaar toewenst. Heel aardig, maar ook heel dubbel. Dinsdag is de uitvaart. Morgen er even uit, een dagje werken. Zo meteen weer even naar mijn schoonmoeder toe.

----------


## Healthcares

ik wens je veel moed en sterkte en mijn innige deelneming ..  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

sterkte ronald voor jou, jolan en de kids!
wat een nare datum.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ronald: Gecondoleerd met het verlies om je schoonvader.. :Frown:  wat een vreselijke dag en dat jij/jullie dit meemaken...enorm verdrietig voor je vrouw en kinderen en de rest van de familie....een vader of moeder verliezen is een stukje ouderlijk huis...het wordt nooit meer hetzelfde...ik wens je sterkte met alle drukte en verdriet de komende tijden! 4 januari wordt hij begraven? mijn broer is ook op deze dag weggebracht. ik leef met je mee, tevens sterkte voor jezelf, ik hoop dat de pijnstillers helpen! 
Vriendelijke groet van Elisa  :Wink: 
ps: wat een gedoe met die nieuwjaar wensen, het voelt dubbel zoals jij dat schrijft..bah wat akelig..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Verdrietig dat je schoonvader is overleden, gecondoleerd! Heel veel sterkte voor jullie en hopelijk vinden jullie steun bij elkaar! 
Begrijpelijk dat de gelukkig nieuwjaar wensingen zo dubbel voelen!
Succes/sterkte met het bezoeken van je schoonmoeder en hopelijk vind je morgen wat afleiding op je werk! 

@ Elisabeth,
Deze periode zal voor jou ook altijd wel dubbel blijven voelen...sterkte met de herdenking aan je broer, gemis zal wel altijd blijven...

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, gecondoleerd met het verlies van je schoonpapa

----------


## Ronald68

Iedereen hartelijk dank voor de mooie, bemoedigende woorden.

----------


## gossie

@ Ronald,

heel veel sterkte gewenst voor jou, je vrouw en kinderen., met dit verlies van jouw schoonvader, vader en opa. Sterkte en kracht toe gewenst.

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Ronald!!!!!

Vandaag voel ik me;
-uitgeslapen (sinds tijden niet meer zo lang en goed geslapen beneden bij m'n woefkes op m'n slaapbankje  :Wink: )
-bezorgd/zenuwachtig/triestig; voor wat de dierenartse gaat melden...
-rustig; enkel was doen en verder niets (al zal ik nog om eten mogen voor vanavond vrees ik..)

Mixed emotions dus.....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ronald  :Smile:  OPRECHTE DEELNEMING bij het overlijden schoonvader . 

Ja, plots kan op één seconde alles veranderen , STERKTE !!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je lekker bij je woefkes hebt kunnen slapen! 
Heel veel sterkte!!!

Vandaag ben ik in gedachten bij Ronald en zijn gezin en bij Agnes en haar woefkes!
Ik voel me wel goed, heb goed geslapen, hoop alleen iets van school te ontvangen...

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Ook van mij mijn innige deelneming, en heel veel sterkte toegewenst. 

@Aggie,

Denk aan je meid!

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe en heb ook veel pijn aan mijn rug. Heb vandaag voor de eerste keer terug moeten gaan revalideren in ziekenhuis, wat was dat zwaar man. Was al bijna een jaar geleden, dat ik geweest ben. Na de training heb ik een warme zak gekregen op mijn rug, dat deed wel deugd.
Voor de rest voel ik me redelijk goed, heb alleen veel aan mijn hoofd de laatste tijd. 
Donderdag naar de Neuroloog voor controle en EEG ben eens benieuwd?
Op d'n duur komen al die onderzoeken wel mijn oren uit pfff....

Bij deze wil ik iedereen die het moeilijk heeft heel veel liefde/geluk/steun doorsturen.

Veel liefs Do x x x

----------


## Ronald68

@ Allen,
Nogmaals bedankt.

Heb een beetje hoofdpijn. Zware dag geweest, maar het was een mooie uitvaart. Jarno (11) had het er ontzettend moeilijk mee, misschien omdat hij nog persoon lijk afscheid genomen had, terwijl het Enrico (9) niets leek te doen. Vreemd hoe kinderen er mee om gaan. Ook veel steun gehad aan vrienden (@Leontien = o.a. Eric) die er waren.
Het leven gaat nog steeds gewoon verder en van ons wordt verwacht om weer mee te doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Rust lekker uit!
Vervelend dat je moe bent, pijn hebt en veel aan je hoofd hebt! Hopelijk mindert dat de komende tijd! Veel sterkte donderdag!

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat het een mooie uitvaart was  :Smile: 
Ach met kinderen is het net zo als met grote mensen, de een heeft meer moeite met het verlies van een dierbare dan de ander...
Fijn dat je veel steun hebt gehad aan vrienden die aanwezig waren!
Ja het leven gaat 'gewoon' verder, maar neem jullie tijd om het verdriet te verwerken!

----------


## Ronald68

Ben niet fit, de stress van de afgelopen dagen heeft zijn tol geëist denk ik. Morgen vroeg lekker vrij, kan ik even uitslapen.

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Geniet morgen maar eens van lekker wat uit te slapen. Kan ik me wel inbeelden dat het even allemaal teveel was.

@Luuss,

Ja probeer het wel rustig aan te doen hoor thanks :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe en stijf(spierpijn) dat ik ben van gisteren van de training. Heb daarnet al een warm badje genomen, moet zeggen heeft me wel deugd gedaan. Voor de rest word het hier vandaag een rustig dagje.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Hopelijk heb je lekker kunnen uitslapen!

@ Do,
Ja is lekker een warm bad  :Smile:  Gelukkig heeft het deugd gedaan!
Hopelijk had je verder een rustig dagje en gaat het goed bij de neuroloog vandaag!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed, heb alleen erg slecht geslapen dus moet nog even op gang komen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Al wakker meissie?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik plaag je effe....ik hoop dat je vanavond beter mag slapen en dat je vanavond lekker eet en dat alles goed gaat thuis èn met de dieren...Liefs Elisa

Ronald: Ik hoop dat jij je wat fitter voelt, fijn dat de begrafenis achter de rug is maar na zoveel elende èn stress gaat je dit niet in de kouwe kleren zitten...doe het rustig aan indien dit mogelijk is....Heel bijzonder hoe je kinderen verschillend hierop reageren...de rest komt later....sterkte de komende maanden...Groeten....

Do: hallo daar...wordt de rug al wat soepeler? wat een gedoe he als de boel muurvast zit en je naar het ziekenhuis mag/moet voor therapie etc...het duurt lang en kost veel tijd...sterkte ermee en laat je af en toe verwennen....doegieeee, liefs....

Met mij gaat het een stuk beter....Op Oudjaarsdag kregg ik zoveel pijn in mijn armen dat ik mijn afspraken moest afzeggen en het alleen gevierd heb met mijn hondje Bhody  :Frown:  ik kan goed alleen zijn, maar ik had mij alles iets anders voorgesteld...ik was er behoorlijk door aangeslagen en wilde geen mens meer zien....ik ben iemand die zich graag terug trekt in haar uppie....ik voel mij dan net een gewond dier....ik herrinnerde mij dat ik een Tens apparaat in huis had liggen ( van het ziekenhuis) en deze heb ik gebruikt....pleisters met electroden die je op de huid bevestigd....uren per dag gebruik ik het nu, en het geeft resultaat, het lichaam moet zelf endorfinen aanmaken en daardoor wordt de pijn minder....natuurlijk gebruikte ik ook wat lekkers uit de medicijndoos 4x daags zodat ik overleefde....Hoera, ik voel mij weer prettiger...het was moeilijk om toen mijn hondje uit te laten, maar enfin ik wilde niemand om hulp vragen met die dagen, dus soms werd ik er kribbig van en met de tranen in mijn ogen kwam ik de dagen wel door....ik ben blij dat de dagen weer voorbij zijn....ik schud mijn koppie en kijk weer vooruit.... :Big Grin:  gezellige avond allemaal.....Groetjes van hier.....

----------


## Ilonaa

Goeieavond allemaal. 

Ik wens jullie nog een gelukkig nieuwjaar! 

En ronald jouw wens ik nog sterkte :Wink:  

Sorry dat ik nu pas kom reageren, maar ik heb tegenwoordig ook internet op mijn mobiel, en dan vergeet ik best vaak om hier even te reageren :Embarrassment:  

Ik ben dus naar m'n second opinion geweest. Alleen ik heb niet echt een diagnose, want die dokter die ik had was daar voor het eerst aan het werk, en hij wou dat een andere dokter ( een van de oprichters, wel gaaf eigenlijk dat je die gewoon krijgt ) er nog even naar kijk. Maar hij zei wel tegen de handtherapeut, zijn er hier mensen met het Madelung syndroom geopereerd, dus ik heb een vaag vermoeden dat ik dat misschien zou kunnen hebben.. 
Maandag wordt ik geanalyseerd door de handtherapeut, krachtmeten en al die dingetjes, hij is trouwens wel knap hiihihi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: .. En 25 januari moet ik dan terugkomen bij die andere dokter,hopelijk hoef ik dan niet zo lang te wachten moest nu gewoon bijna 3 kwartier wachten voor 10 minuten kletsen,voelen knijpen draaien,douwen,trekken. Maarja. we zien het wel ik houd jullie wel op de hoogte hoor! 

Maar ik voel me vandaag wel goed verder, heb een etaleeropdracht gekregen, dan moet je zelf spulletjes meenemen en dan moet je een etalagekast inrichten met 1 ding uitgericht, dus moet daar ook nog wat voor verzinnen.. 

En hoe gaat het met jullie verder.


Liefss
Ilona

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ik heb wel lekker gegeten maar niet beter geslapen...
He jammer dat oud&nieuw niet liep zoals je had gewild  :Frown: 
Vervelend dat je zoveel pijn hebt gehad, maar wel fijn dat het TENS apparaat en de medicijnen wat hielpen  :Smile: 
Kan me voorstellen dat je liever met veel pijn en moeite voor je hondje zorgt dan dat je anderen om hulp vraagt, is ook lastig om hulp te vragen als je zelf graag iets wilt doen!
Hopelijk gaat het beter en komen er weer leuke dingen aan!

@ Ilonaa,
Succes maandag en de 25ste bij de handkliniek, hopelijk krijg je een diagnose! Wel fijn dat naast een student/nieuweling ook een van de oprichters je gaat onderzoeken.
Leuk zo'n etaleeropdracht! Succes ermee  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Moe stress voor een as onderzoek en ik slaap slecht want mijn man snurkt heel erg.
Anma

----------


## dotito

Moe en rugpijn, maar voor de rest wel zeer gelukkig  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ik verveel me

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Lastig hé dat ge u verveeld. Als ik me verveel zie ik tv of lees ik een boek, bij mij helpt dat. 
Is natuurlijk gij zit op iets te wachten en dat maakt een mens dan ook weer al zenuwachtig.

----------


## sietske763

ja ik ga maar eens wat tv kijken(uitzending gemist)en wat poetsen

----------


## Healthcares

@ iedereen, een prettig en gezond 2011 nogmaals en dat er vele goeie steun word geboden naar iedereen toe.

De laatste dagen wreed gefrustreerd geweest vanwege tijdelijke werkloosheid om medische redenen .. Er word naar een oplossing gezocht voor me .. vanwege het botoedeem aan de linkerknie.. . Ik kan veel meer maar moet nog steeds lijdzaam veel tijd inlassen en ergens mezelf een halt toeroepen met wat ik nu eigenlijk kan en niet mag ... . Hemel en aarde verzet om toch iets te mogen gaan doen maar de werkgever wil dit voorlopig niet .. gezien de geschiedenis. Maar na een vlotte babbel met iemand voor het reilen en zeilen ben ik althans gerustgesteld naar een verder verloop toe. Niettemin de gezondheid mag niet achteruit gedurende dezer dagen .. dus hou de moed erin aan iedereen :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Do: fijn dat je ondanks tegenslag gelukkig voelt  :Embarrassment:  Super meid....Lang leve de liefde, of komt het door iets anders? hihi

Sietske: zullen we ons samen gaan vervelen?...ja je hangt nu wel tegen een belangrijke dag aan, maar daarna hèèrlijk ontspannen  :Big Grin:  echt gaaf toch?

Ilona, Dank voor je wensen meissie...nog even wachten dus op de diagnose...was dus een lekker ding die arts...prettig om na te kijken toch met je ogen? haha, succes met je Etalagekist inrichten...leuk joh, zet hem op en bedenk wat orgineels...wauw best een uitdaging...byeeee  :Smile: 

ik voel mij redelijk goed....ik baal wel dat ik 's morgens met zeer veel moeite mijn bed uit kom...dat ben ik niet gewend van mijzelf...maar enfin de pijn en het slechte slapen èn de donkere wintertijd zullen daar wel debet aan zijn... tijd voor zon...ik heb overdag weinig zin om iets te doen, alleen de verplichte nummers doe ik momenteel...hopenlijk gaat dit snel over....Hoi.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Healtcares: Bedankt voor je goede wensen èn heel veel sterkte gewenst met je linkerknie...botoedeem klinkt dus helemaal niet lekker....lijkt mij pijnlijk....geef het de tijd, je kunt wel hyper zijn om te werken maar het lichaam geeft dus signalen af....niet te stoer doen, en succes verder met je werkzaamheden wat het ook moge gaan worden/zijn.... vriendelijke groeten.... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Anma,
Hopelijk is het snurken van je man tijdelijk!
Sterkte met het onderzoek!

@ Do,
Hopelijk betert de moeheid en pijn, wel fijn dat je gelukkig bent!

@ Sietske,
Tijd gaat langzaam he als je ergens op wacht :Rolleyes: Hopelijk heb je je bezig kunnen houden  :Wink: 

@ Healthcares,
Vervelend dat je niet kan werken momenteel, maar zorg goed voor jezelf!

@ Elisabeth,
Ik geloof dat je niet de enige bent die toe is aan zon  :Wink: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter zodat je naast de verplichte nummertjes ook andere dingen kan doen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij vandaag hondsmoe, dus las ik een rustdag in en doe weinig tot niets.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Luuss: Dank je wel lieve luuss voor je vriendelijke woorden....je hebt aan iedereen gedacht maar aan jezelf ben je voorbijgegaan....dus wens ik jou een hèle fijne avond èn zondag toe, èn een dikke knuffel....Liefs Elisa x  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ben moe vandaag, had deze nacht last van maagzuur en daardoor kon ik niet goed slapen, deze morgen moesten we naar een begrafenis van een mijn beste vriendin haar schoonmama dus bijna de hele voormiddag weggeweest. Daarna naar de winkel geweest, thuisgekomen eten en daarna met de honden gaan wandelen, we waren 2 minuten buiten en het begon te gieten..... dus zeiknat terug binnengekomen, ben al aan het niezen se. Ik zou nu moeten eten maar heb nergens zin in, dus niks eten dus zeker ? Ik eet alleen maar als ik echt honger heb en niet omdat het het uur is om te eten, een aanrader voor iedereen die wil regimen.... (grapje)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Hopelijk is het gelukt met de rustdag en voel je je vandaag wat beter!

@ Christel,
He vervelende dag had je gister zeg, nog gecondoleerd!
Hopelijk heb je vannacht beter geslapen en is het gelukt om wat te eten!

Ik voel me vandaag niet goed, slaap al een paar nachten niet goed en kon vandaag mijn bed amper uitkomen door de pijn in mijn rug en heupen. Ik wou gister en vandaag van alles maar er kwam/komt niks van door de pijn en het slechte slapen dus voel me gefrustreerd.
Positief is wel dat ik bericht kreeg van school  :Smile:  1 februari en 3 februari moet ik verplicht naar kennismakingsdag en de week erna begint het echt en ik heb mijn boekenlijst ontvangen dus zal eens kijken waar ik die het goedkoopst vandaan kan halen, want ga geen 30 eu of meer per boek betalen bij de boekhandel als ik ze elders goedkoper kan vinden...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik moe en wat grieperig hoopte daar straks dat het ging betere toen ik opstond, maar helaas.
Dus ga me dadelijk in de zetel zetten met een film, zo kan ik me het beste ontspannen.

Voor iedereen nog een hele fijne zondagavond toegewenst.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, mijn dochter die kan boeken ontlenen in de bib van haar school-univ, ik weet niet of dat bij jullie ook kan en er is ook een winkel op de univ waar ze alle boeken verkopen of misschien een zoekertje ophangen in de school zelf, misschien zijn er studenten die een jaar hoger zitten of ze ze niet willen doorverkopen ? Of op FB een berichtje zetten, die en die boeken gezocht (doen ze hier ook hoor), je kan ook eens klikken als je weet welke boeken je nodig hebt op 1 van mijn vrienden (nathalie Annaert), die heeft hier bij ons die studie gedaan, misschien komen er boeken overeen en heeft zij ze nog en wil ze ze doorverkopen ? Allé dan ben jij vanaf 1 februari terug studente... alvast veel succes gewenst.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
He vervelend dat dat grieperige gevoel doorzette, hopelijk ben je snel weer beter!

@ Christel,
Op mijn school kan je wel boeken lenen bij de bieb maar dat zijn andere boeken dan de leer/studeerboeken. Er is ook een boekenwinkel op de school alleen die is net zo duur als de boekenwinkel hier in het dorp of in de stad. Ik zet wel een advertentie op de studentenwebsite van school en hopelijk reageerd er dan een oudere student(e) die boeken kwijt wil, maar sommige titels zijn uit 2010 fus erg nieuw... Zag op markplaats al wat boeken staan en dat scheelt wel minstens 5 euro per boek zelfs als het wordt opgestuurd wat 7,95 kost!
Ja ik heb echt zin om weer te gaan studeren  :Smile: 

Voel me vandaag niet veel beter dan gister...misschien helpt een uitgebreide douche en misschien ga ik eens de sauna op de sportschool proberen... heb erg slecht geslapen en werd te laat wakker om chiropractor te bellen...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds grieperig, maar heb wel iets beter geslapen. De rugpijn is vandaag dragelijk, en daar ben ik ook zeer blij om.

----------


## christel1

Do, heb je al eens lemsip geprobeerd van bij de apotheek ? Als ik me grieperig voel dan gebruik ik dat altijd en dat werkt prima, gewoon een poedertje oplossen in water en smaakt naar citroen. Ventje die heeft antigripine in huis en dat werkt ook prima maar ik weet niet wat daar in zit, dus misschien eerst eens vragen of je het mag nemen want jij bent nogal aan veel dingens allergisch had ik al ergens gelezen...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Do  :Smile:  beterschap ...verzorg je goed  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Dat medicament kent ik niet nog nooit van gehoord, maar kan er wel is achter horen(thanks).

Daarnet een badje genomen en een paracetamol genomen, en moet zeggen dat het me wel deugd heeft gedaan.

Moet nu sevens naar de cursus(weight wachters),maar heb niet veel zin om te gaan pff.... :Frown: 

@Suske,

Doe mijn best hoor om me te verzorgen, voel me al iets beter dan van weekend.

En voor de rest met u alles goed? Hoe was het op de kerstboomverbranding, heb je u een beetje geamuseerd? :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Do, heb je al eens lemsip geprobeerd van bij de apotheek ? Als ik me grieperig voel dan gebruik ik dat altijd en dat werkt prima, gewoon een poedertje oplossen in water en smaakt naar citroen. Ventje die heeft antigripine in huis en dat werkt ook prima maar ik weet niet wat daar in zit, dus misschien eerst eens vragen of je het mag nemen want jij bent nogal aan veel dingens allergisch had ik al ergens gelezen...


antigripine zit pcm en veel vit c in

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: dat was een druk dagje op 8/1/11 begrafenis en zo meer...altijd droevig hè? en dan regen als je de hond uitlaat...ja gewoon niet prettig, ik hoop dat je het nu wat fijner hebt. :Wink: 

Do: een vorm van griep hebben is ellendig meid..rust nemen en op tijd een pil nemen is de enige oplossing...sterkte...ja die rug is slim van jou, ik hoop dat het gauw iets beter gaat.  :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: succes met het vinden van boeken, die een redelijke prijs hebben...het is een kostbaar iets...zo te horen heb je wel zin om te studeren...ik neem mijn petje voor je af...knap hoor.. :Big Grin:  sterkte met rug en heupen, misschien kun je eerdaags anders nog een keer naar de chiropractor....

Sietske: succes lady met de laatste voorbereidingen....wauw spannend hoor.... :Wink: 

Ik voel mij vandaag stukken beter dan de laatste tijd...ik heb zelfs vanmorgen al even gesport, weliswaar rustig aan gedaan maar ik kreeg last van mijn rug omdat ik al 3 weken niet gesport had...dus proberen om mijn draai weer te vinden...komt goed, kost even tijd...Groeten van hier....Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  dat is wel de gelegenheid om de mensen die je nog niet ontmoet hebt om je wensen vh. nieuwe jaar over te brengen ....na 1 uurtje was het wel genoeg ...door te staan ... zat bekken vast ....vaster .... :EEK!:  en dan moet ik opnieuw gerodeerd worden .... :Big Grin:  dan is dat voorzichtig voetje voor voetje proberen terug te stappen ...dat wil maar niet in orde komen ????? :Confused:  :EEK!:  

LEMSIP- dochter heeft het ook gebruikt onlangs en was er zeer tevreden over . :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk heb gisteren me nog goed vol gepropt met paracetamol voor ik ging slapen, en heb goed geslapen. En moet zeggen dat dat grieperig gevoel toch iets beter is, hopelijk blijft het zo.
Sevens klaar maken voor de revalidatie pff...niet veel zin vandaag, maar het moet.
Moet echt een klik maken hoor, anders haal ik het niet.
Is zo pijnlijk in begin revalideren, gelukkig betert het naar mate je meer gaat.

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,
Wanneer is de grote dag???
Succes,plezier en sterkte met de laatste voorbereidingen ... woonde je niet zo ver; kwam ik je verrassen op je receptie  :Stick Out Tongue: !

Do... ziek lekker uit ... is niet fijn; ik weet het.

Luuss, boekenzoektocht is een ramp weet ik nog van vroeger; succes!!

Christel; rustdagje inlassen als het nodig is hé!!

Ik voel me vandaag ok.. niet supergoed, niet superslecht.. komen de dag wel door dus  :Wink: 

Iedereen een fijne dag!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Elisa, 
Sporten héél langzaam terug opbouwen hé! wees voorzichtig!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ha agnes,
we trouwen vrijdag de 14e om 9.00 uur s,ochtends.............
pfffffffffffff zou niet weten hoe ik er zo vroeg kan zijn............miss beter geen flurazepam innemen avond ervoor

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat de rugpijn dragelijker is en dat je minder grieperig bent! 
Hoe ging het bij de Weight Watchers? Sterkte met de revalidatie vandaag!
Rust daarna maar lekker uit!

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat jij je weer stukken beter voelt! Goed zeg dat je weer rustig aan bent gaan sporten!
Ja ik heb zin om te gaan studeren en ik wil dat alles daarom heen goed geregeld wordt  :Smile:  Ik heb steeds zo slecht geslapen dat ik nog geen chiropractor heb gebeld en eigenlijk moet ik net als jou ook weer rustig aan gaan sporten, misschien vanavond want om half 7 is weer les...

@ Suske,
Vervelend dat je zo'n last kreeg tijdens de kerstboomverbranding, maar idd wel het moment om een ieder alsnog gelukkig nieuwjaar te wensen...
Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels weer wat beter!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je wel ok voelt en de dag wel door gaat komen  :Smile: 
JA voor vorige hbo opleiding moest ik 20 boeken halen volgens de lijst en het hele jaar hebben we wel 1 gebruikt en koste veel geld om aan te schaffen en bij verkopen kreeg ik er amper voor terug, maar heb van de studente met wie ik meeliep wel begrepen dat deze opleiding de boeken wel gebruikt dus hopelijk vind ik ze goedkoper dan in de boekhandel  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Dat is inderdaad wel erg vroeg zeg! Hopelijk wordt het een leuke dag!

Vandaag voel ik me moe en niet zo geweldig. Heavy had gisterochtend een epileptie aanval dus die gekalmeerd en hele dag lag hij bij mij en toen gisteravond wou ik mijn bed opzoeken maar toen ging hij weer epileptisch doen, dus halve nacht bij hem geweest tot hij echt weer een tijdje rustig was, viel in slaap toen ik hem piep hoorde zeggen toen pap en broertje vanmorgen beneden kwamen...Verder is de pijn iets afgenomen dus hopelijk kan ik vanavond rustig aan sporten, ondanks dat dat pijn kan doen voel ik me daarna wel beter en kan ik mijn frustraties er ook even uit gooien...

----------


## christel1

Vandaag naar de crematie geweest van mijn oom, 't is al de 2de begrafenis dit jaar en we zijn nog maar 11 dagen ver, het mag voor mij dus al gaan stoppen. Het was de oudere broer van mijn pa, heb hem wel nooit heel goed gekend maar toch had het iets droevigs, die kant van de familie van grootouders en ooms en tantes is er niet meer, langs de kant van mijn ma heb ik nog 2 tantes.... 
Sietske, doe het goed vrijdag, spijtig dat het zo ver is, anders kwam ik gelijk je uitwuiven en rijst strooien.... 
Aan al degenen die hier ziek zijn of pijn hebben, veel beterschap gewenst...

----------


## dotito

Zo;ben net terug van de revalidatie wat ben ik weer blij dat ik er van af ben, "tot donderdag" 
dan kan ik terug :Cool: 
Ach ik weet dat ik kan zagen over dat revalideren, maar ik doe het niet zo graag, maar weet wel dat het baat heeft.

@Sietske,

Kan je goed begrijpen lieverd dat dat vroeg is, had dat ook toen ik trouwde. Moet zeggen dat ik de dag daarvoor een pilleke heb genomen voor te kalmeren, en dat ik dan vroeg naar bed ben geweest.
En ben je niet te zenuwachtig?
Ben zo blij voor jou dat uwe dag bijna er is, want daar hebt ge ook lang naar uit gekeken hé!

@Christel,

Nooit ni leuk een begrafenis hé, kan dat wel aannemen dat je er weemoedig van word.

Beste toegewenst.

@Luuss,


Moet zeggen bij de Weight wachters ging het toch vrij goed weeral 500 gr er af dus mag zeker niet klagen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,

Ik wens je alvast een hééééééééééééééél fijne en onvergetelijke dag!!!!
Do moet ik binnen voor 3 zenuwwortelblokkades en 3 epidurales, dus vrijdag zal ik plat liggen en je al soezend/slapend een dikke virtuele geluks-X sturen!!

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Sterkte voor Donderdag meid !!
Hopelijk heb je niet teveel pijn  :Frown: 

Liefs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He vervelend en verdrietig dat je al 2 begravenissen hebt gehad dit jaar!  :Frown:  Hopelijk blijft het hierbij en wordt de rest van het jaar vrolijker en beter!

@ Do,
Super dat het zo goed gaat met afvallen! Fijn dat je de revalidatie dinsdag bent doorgekomen... Sterkte en succes met revalideren vandaag!

@ Agnes,
Heel veel sterkte lieverd! Hopelijk gaat het helpen! Rust morgen lekker uit, hopelijk valt het mee!

@ Sietske,
Ik wens je een heel erg fijne dag morgen!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Heavy gaat bergafwaarts, mijn pijn en slaap zijn niet echt gebeterd en mijn broertje is nu hartfilmpje aan het laten maken...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Ellendig die begrafenissen en het went nooit...erg verdrietig...fijne dag nog ondanks dat ballen weer...bah...wordt er niet vrolijk van, dan maar lekker eten.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Do: 500 gramos? meid dat is een pond kaas! Proficiat goed zo  :Big Grin: 

Luuss: Gaat het zo slecht met Heavy?, gatver wat akelig, sterkte meid....ik hoop dat de uitslag goed is van het hartfilmpje van je broer...meestal kun je dat snel horen, ik hoorde het direct...succes met sporten als je gaat...soms helpt het wel ondanks pijn...voorzichtig maar... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: ik denk dat het nu allemaal achter de rug is met alle ellende die je vandaag moest ondergaan....Sterkte met alles, hopenlijk heb je genoeg pijnstilling! nare dingen toch allemaal....laat je verwennen als dat kan....Rust lekker uit en geniet van je ruggensteun! Liefs x Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

tjonge luuss,
het valt allemaal tegen bij jou,
sterkte meid en er komen weer betere tijden!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Daarrrrrrrrrrr komt de Bruid..... :Big Grin:  wel jà zeggen hè? ha,ha ( geintje)

Nogmaals een hèle fijne dag....Geniet ervan met volle teugen....een pilletje tegen de zenuwen zoals Do zegt lijkt mij niet verkeerd... :Stick Out Tongue:  het is een groots en emotioneel gebeuren....Proost lieverd: op alles wat wenselijk is..... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  zijn de ringen al opgepoetst? doegie...

Liefs Elisa xxx

----------


## Oki07

@ Sietske, Ik wens jullie morgen een hele fijne dag; ik hoop met mooi weer én ik wens jullie een hele gelukkige toekomst samen!!

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, ik hoop dat morgen de zon schijnt bij jullie, doe het goed en roep luid JA..... 
Luus, hopelijk heb je rap nieuws van het hartfilmpje van je broer

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe van de revalidatie, ben blij dat erop zit. 

Sietske,

Bij deze wil ik je voor morgen nogmaals heel veel  :Smile: geluk/liefde :Embarrassment:  doorsturen. Zou zeggen doet dat goed, en ge weet dat we aan u denken hé meid!
En geniet er vooral van!!!

Liefs Do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi hoi, Sietske ik lees dat je vandaag getrouwd ben ,Gefeliciteeerd! En nog eeen fijne dag! 
Mijn ouders zijn vandaag 28 jaar getrouwd hihi! 

@ Luus het zit je inderdaad niet echt mee zoals ik lees, sterkte meid!
@ Christel, vervelend die begrafenissen, hopelijk komen er niet meer. Sterkte nog!
@ Do, mooi dat het afvallen goed gaat, mijn moedeer doet dat met punten ofzo, mag je zoveel punten per dag ofzow en na een paar weekeen ,is het gewent endan hoef je dat punteen systeem niet meer te gebruiken ofzoiets..
@ Agnes, hopelijk is het meegevallen vandaag! Sterkte ! 

En ik voel me vandaag wel goed hoor, alleeen heb echt zoveel pijn. Ach doesn´t matter.. Owja de krachtmeting in mn pols is heel goed, boven het gemiddelde van een normaal meisje :EEK!:  En de beweeglijkheid ook wel raar eigenlijk :Confused: . Dus op fysiotherapie gebied kunnen ze niks doen. :Frown:  Afwachten op de 25e ! 

Fijn weeekend he! 

Liefss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ik heb van de week 2 nachten op gezeten omdat het niet goed ging met Heavy, maar hij is er nog en heeft oplevingsmomentjes...
Mijn broertje krijgt maandag of dinsdag de uitslag van het hartfilmpje, ik denk dat degene die het filmpje maakte het eerst wou overleggen met onze huisarts ofzo, want ik weet dat de uitslag sneller kan...
Hoe gaat het met jou?

@ Sietske,
Bedankt lieverd, het valt inderdaad allemaal tegen, maar ik weet dat het allemaal wel goed gaat komen, heb in elk geval school om naar uit te kijken  :Smile: 
Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe je trouwdag was! Hopelijk kon je een beetje slapen van te voren, heb je genoten van het ontbijt met de kids en was het een fantastische dag!

@ Christel,
Maandag of dinsdag krijgen we de uitslag dus nog even afwachten...
Hoe gaat het met je?

@ Do,
Fijn dat de revalidatie erop zit  :Smile:  Rust lekker uit!
Hopelijk merk je snel verbetering!

@ Ilonaa,
Gefeliciteerd met je ouders!
Wel raar dat zowel de krachtmeting als de beweeglijkheid boven gemiddeld waren terwijl je zoveel pijn hebt  :Confused:  Hopelijk hoor je de 25ste meer, wachten duur lang he?!

Vandaag voel ik me ietsje beter want ik heb eindelijk goed en lekker geslapen vannacht  :Smile:  Nu de rest nog...

----------


## christel1

Heb verschrikkelijk slecht geslapen deze nacht, gisteren en deze nacht 10 keer diarree gehad, daarna had ik maagzuur en pijn in mijn rug-longen, kan natuurlijk ook van dat maagzuur komen, dus bijna niks geslapen, had schrik dat ik het in bed ging doen natuurlijk en daar zit je nu niet op te wachten.... heb vandaag nog niks gegeten en voel me maar flauw, ik was 1 kg vermagerd met op de pot te zitten. Als ik naar de HA moet ga ik toch eens een maagbeschermer vragen, misschien is het van al de meds die ik slik dat ik maagzuur heb. Dinsdag naar de cardio, hopelijk is nu alles goed met mijn tikker, zal wel weer op de fiets moeten en dat haat ik.... 
Hopelijk is het hartfilmpje van je broer meegevallen en is er niks ernstigs aan de hand. 
Ik ben ook benieuwd naar hoe het huwelijk van onze Sietske verlopen is..... ik wacht vol ongeduld. 
Ilonaa, dan ben je eigenlijk nog een sterke meid maar dat wil niks zeggen eigenlijk. 
Mijn dochter heeft al een tijdje last van haar knie, na haar examens gaat ze eens naar de HA gaan, is ook sportdokter, misschien RX laten nemen of zo want ze blijft maar klagen....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
He vervelend allemaal zeg!  :Frown: 
Hopelijk kan je toch iets licht verteerbaars eten en binnen houden en wat slapen of rusten zodat je wat aansterkt!
Ik hoop voor je dat je dinsdag te horen krijgt dat alles goed blijkt met je tikker!
Heel erg veel sterkte en beterschap!

----------


## christel1

@Luus, heb heel goed geslapen deze nacht, had het echt nodig, ventje is deze morgen alleen de honden gaan buiten laten want ik was niet wakker te krijgen, ben wel effe wakker geworden toen ze zot begonnen te doen omdat ze buiten mochten en daarna toen ze me een dikke lik kwamen geven toen ze terug waren maar heb nog lekker verder geslapen tot half 11 en dat is al heel laat voor mij, dan had ik bijna 12 uur geslapen, nu liggen mijn 3 mannen hier te slapen en ik ben nog suf, straks misschien eens gaan wandelen in het bos of in het park met de honden dat ik echt wakker word.... 
Zal wel zien wat de cardio zegt dinsdag, zal wel weer zijn, stoppen met roken mevrouw.... 't zal er ooit wel eens van komen maar op dit moment ben ik er nog niet klaar voor...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijn zeg dat je goed geslapen hebt! Ik weet er alles van dat dat soms erg nodig is  :Wink: 
Lief dat je ventje in zijn eentje met de honden ging wandelen en dat de honden je een lik kwamen geven toen ze terug kwamen! 
Ja even frisse lucht kan je wel wakker maken, het is hier in elk geval eindelijk mooi weer, dus hopelijk bij jullie ook!
Ja stoppen met roken daar moet je zelf klaar voor zijn anders lukt het niet en wordt je alleen maar chagerijnig... ach komt vanzelf eens een keer  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me weer wat beter dan de afgelopen tijd, heb vannnacht mijn 2e nacht goed geslapen dit jaar en dat is zo enorm belangrijk! Ik voel me gelijk minder wazig in mijn hoofd en mijn lichaam lijkt ook beter te functioneren met wat minder pijn. Desondanks toch maar even rustig aan doen nog anders lig ik zo weer in de lappenmand. Ach Heavy ligt bij mij en er staan nog artikel aanvragen dus zal ik daar eens naar kijken  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, we zijn juist terug van een modderige wandeling in het bos.... heb de woefkes in het bad gestoken en heel goed gewassen en gespoeld en ventje is ze nu aan het drogen en aan het kammen. Er liepen heel veel honden in het bos, het was zonnig en gezellig zo al de honden samen aan het spelen, was maar ene stouten bij die wou bijten, zo'n klein mormel natuurlijk en ze waren allemaal even vuil en daar mogen ze nog los lopen wat natuurlijk gezellig is voor de honden.... en ze luisteren wel al heel goed, gewoon es neen zeggen als ze in de beek willen springen en mijne sam luistert er al naar... maar ik heb hier een liter hondenshampoo staan dus ze mogen zich al eens vuil maken, dat wil zeggen dat ze gezond zijn.... de auto stinkt wel een beetje maar de achterbank ligt plat met 2 dekens op en na de winter zullen we wel eens naar de wasserette gaan om die dekens te wassen, we zullen er eens op spuiten met febrèze om de geur wat te verdoezelen....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Klinkt als een gezellige boel  :Wink: 
Minder leuk van de hond die wou bijten en ach met wat febrèze ruikt de auto snel wat frisser  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,
Dank U Wel meid!
Ja dat is idd met punten je hebt dan een aantal punten die je dagelijks moet opnemen.
Maar is wel niet zo dat die na een tijdje wegvallen, het dagtotaal(het aantal punten)blijft wel.

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe zowel fysiek/mentaal pff... :Frown:  ben er helemaal onderdoor van de revalidatie.
En morgen moet ik dan weer terug gaan naar de fysio.

----------


## dotito

Oeps heb per ongeluk iets fout gedaan :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Het is ook niet niks dat je 2x per week moet revalideren, dat kost lichamelijk en geestelijk veel energie van je! 
Rust lekker uit en hopelijk lukt het morgen met revalideren en voel je je binnenkort wat beter! Sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed, ik heb lekker geslapen voor 7,5 uur, lichamelijk is het niet zo denderend maar geestelijk voel ik me weer goed, heb in elk geval weer wat meer energie  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Iloona: òòk leuk dat je ouders dezelfde trouwdag hebben als Sietske  :Embarrassment:  sterkte met de pijn meid, heel akelig....

Luuss: goh wat fijn dat het wat beter gaat met Heavy, iets van opluchting ga je dan voelen, zo'n diertje is zo kwetsbaar met wat die allemaal heeft! wel prettig dat je wat beter slaapt en hopenlijk gaat het met de rest over een tijdje òòk wat beter...sterkte hè?  :Wink: 

Do: een druk progamma met de fysio in het ziekenhuis en al het andere...hou je haaks meid, het is niet gemakkelijk... :Smile: 

Christel: hopenlijk krijg je gauw een maagversterkter want dat kan zo niet, dat is heel pijnlijk...gaat het al iets beter met je? wat zalig dat je gisteren zo fijn hebt gewandeld met de honden en je manneke....dat doet een mens goed...

Mijn zondag was zeer vermoeiend, ik had geen puf meer om te schrijven maar ik lees net het èèn en ander bij...ik had mij de zondag ene leuke lekkere relaxte dag toegewenst....'s morgens moest ik even onverwachts van huis weg....'s middags wilde ik wandelen met een vriend die hier verop woont...ik had zo'n behoefte aan een boswandeling en het weer was prachtig tot een bepaalde tijd....onverwachts belde mijn tante die hier òòk in de flat woont en die ze dus pas een borstamputatie gehad had....ze had nu last van hartritmestoornissen...om een lang verhaal kort te maken...mijn wandeling ging niet meer door....de arts kwam haar later op de dag bezoeken en een half uur later reden we samen na het ziekenhuis toe...Boezemfibrileren was de conclusie dus we moesten een foto laten maken, ( mijn tante) en later is ze aan de monitor geplaatst.....na lang wachten ( uren) gaven ze aan dat er duidelijk wat aan de hand was met het hart en dat we moesten wachten op de dokter voor een electro- schock ( zeg ik dat zo goed) ik ben wat duf kan mij moeilijk concentreren.....hij zat in een operatie....dus maar weer wachtennnnnnnnnn  :Stick Out Tongue:  uiteindelijk is alles goed gelukt...nadat ze weer een beetje bijkwam uit haar volledige roes ben ik snel na huis gereden om mijn hondje uit te laten en te deponeren bij de vriend aan de overkant....pfffffffffffff er ging veel door mij heen....uiteindelijk is mijn broer gestorven aan zijn hart....ik ben heel kalm in bepaalde situatie's maar onbewust sla je veel op in je hoofd...met mijn tante kwam het goed en na de behandeling en wat eten mocht ik haar dan toch na huis meenemen....ik hoefde niet bij haar te waken, en ze durfde wel alleen te slapen dus dat was fijn...het was een zeer vermoeiende dag, ik was werkelijk uitgeput na alles....ik ging om 23.00 uur 's avonds nog een broodje eten want dat kwam er maar niet van....ik was voldaan over de goede afloop....telefoontjes gepleegd want ik zou òòk nog na mijn ouders gaan waar ik had afgesproken met een vriend maar doordat ik enige haast had kon ik niet iedereen bellen....
ik heb vannacht zeer slecht geslapen en toen ik eindelijk in slaap sukkelde droomde ik dat mijn broer weer leefde, dat was even een heel fijn gevoel, maar zodra je wakker wordt kom je er achter dat het niet zo is, maar ik was toch even blij... :Wink:  ik werd wakker omdat èèn of andere lieve vriend mij een sms je deed....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hufter, je weet toch dat ik de mobiel als wekker gebruik.... :Big Grin:  maar enfin vandaag heb ik een rustdag ingelast want mijn lichaam protesteerde enorm van vermoeidheid, tjonge hoe kan het allemaal, maar verder gaat het goed met mij....ik kook straks een simpele maaltijd en zal de hond eens uitlaten en dan schenk ik een wijntje in om te genieten en het schijnt goed voor je hart te zijn, dus allez ik ben dankbaar dat het met mijn tante weer wat beter gaat, maar ik zal een beetje op haar passen....verder geen nieuws meer....

Ik moest vrijdag wel denken aan Sietske hoe haar trouwdag was.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het weer was niet echt geweldig maar als je binnen zit gaat dat wel goed uiteraard....volgens mij gaat ze vandaag of morgen op vakantie....Heerlijk voor hun......ik ben benieuwd hoe zij/hun het gehad hebben...we wachten het af....

Dag lieve allemaal....sterkte met al jullie ledematen en pijn en andere ellende....
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me opperbest. Ik heb een goed weekend gehad. Gezellig en leuk. De laatste 1 1/2 week ben ik niet meer op deze site geweest. Het ging niet lekker, kwakkelig, vervelend gevoel.(kortom depressief) Ik weet dat ik nu veel moet bijlezen. Ik hoop dat het met de mede-leden/-gasten van het MC redelijk tot goed gaat? Jullie horen weer van me. :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Blij dat je terug bent Gossie... 
Elisa, mijn broer heeft die behandeling nog niet lang geleden ook ondergaan, ook hartritmestoornissen, bij ons is het familiaal denk ik, ik heb er een paar jaar geleden last van gehad, mijn broer hebben ze ook electro dingens gegeven maar nog iets anders dan je tante en mijn neef heeft dit ook gehad, heeft daarvoor 8 uur op de OK gelegen. Ik heb een stent en mijn pa heeft op zijn 47ste ook een hartaanval gehad ('t zal in de genen zitten zeker), ik neem nog altijd meds om mijn hartritme te regelen en moet morgen naar de cardio gaan, begin nu al zenuwachtig te worden, alleen maar het gedacht al.... mijn bloeddruk zal al aan het stijgen zijn, vorige week vond de HA hem te laag.... 10/7 maar ik heb altijd een lage bloeddruk.

----------


## christel1

Elisa, als ik echt wil slapen en niet gestoord wil worden zet ik mijn gsm op stil......de wekker die hoor je dan wel nog want anders word ik om de vijf voet gestoord door de ene of de andere kwibus. Had hem vrijdag als ik bij mijn ventje was op stil gezet en ik had goed geslapen, nogal een geluk, want wat zie ik, 1 smsje en 1 gemiste oproep.... heb toch zalig geslapen zonder gestoord te worden want ik had het echt nodig....

----------


## Healthcares

Bij weersveranderingen verandert ook mijn lichaam... , dus uitkijken voor die wind tegen ooronstekingen en muts opzetten als ik uit die zwempool kom.... ik ben tarzan niet alhoewel ik me soms zo voel , vandaag is het dus iets minder maar terug opbouwen en sterk blijven ... sterkte iedereen

----------


## gossie

@christel,

Ik hoop dat het goed gegaan is bij de Cardioloog?

----------


## christel1

Ik moet nog gaan, afspraak om 15u20.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Zeker fijn dat het wat beter met Heavy gaat en ikzelf heb ook weer goed geslapen dus voel ik me geestelijk weer goed en lichamelijk weer iets beter  :Smile: 
He vervelend dat je tante last heeft van hartritmestoornissen en ze naar het ziekenhuis moest voor behandeling!  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat jij dichtbij woont en met haar mee kon! 
Jammer dat je zondag anders liep dan gepland, maar erg lief dat je er voor je tante was!
Een rustdag is ook wel nodig na alle hectiek en is ook vermoeiden om te wachten etc!
Hopelijk heb je genoten van een simpele maaltijd en van de wijn!

@ Gossie,
Blij dat je weer terug bent  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je je opperbest voelt en zo'n leuk weekend hebt gehad!  :Big Grin: 

@ Christel,
He wat naar dat hartritmestoornissen in de familie zitten!
Dat doe ik ook altijd mijn geluid op stil zetten en dan wel wekker aan als ik niet gestoord wil worden  :Wink: 
Hopelijk krijg je positief nieuws bij de cardio vandaag en gelijk heb je stoppen met roken moet je doen als je er klaar voor bent en het zelf wil, anders hou je het toch niet vol!
Veel sterkte!

@ Healthcares,
Haha niemand is tarzan hoor  :Wink: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed, heb weer goed geslapen dus voel me geestelijk prima en lichamelijk weer iets beter. Vind het ook erg fijn dat Heavy steeds lekker bij mij slaapt of zijn veertjes poetst of mee eet met mijn papernootje of broodje, geeft toch aan dat ondanks dat hij oud is en aanvallen heeft hij nog wel de wil heeft  :Smile:  Zo lekker douchen, stofzuigen en dan naar een vriend, heb er zin in  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@Healthcares :Smile: Beterschap....als de tikker protesteert moet je ,je goed verzorgen of laten verzorgen ..... :Wink:  


@ christel  :Smile:  , ja zoiets is erfelijk bepaald ....echtgenoot heeft 10 geleden - een open-hart operatie ondergaan ..zijn moeder had 3 mnd daarvoor een hartoperatie ( wel in de operatie gebleven ) en man's zoon heeft ook neiging tot hartklachten ....wel veel roken zeer slecht ....en dat hebben beide wel gedaan .

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds slecht, wil precies niet beteren. Zowel mentaal als fysiek wil het allemaal niet mee :Frown: .Ben zelfs te moe om alles hier te lezen om MC"sorrie"dat ik momenteel niet reageer of even aan mezelf denk.

Heb zelf de revalidatie vandaag moeten afbellen, hoop dat het morgen beter met me gaat.
Wat kan een mens zich toch ellendig voelen pfff.... :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
He vervelend dat je je zo slecht voelt!  :Frown: 
Neem je rust en verzorg jezelf goed! Ga anders lekker in bad, kaarsje of wierrook aan voor extra ontspanning en lekkere kop thee ofzo erbij of kruip op de bank met dekentje erbij en zet een leuke film of serie op!
Hopelijk kan je vannacht lekker slapen en voel je je morgen wat beter!
Sterkte!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dank u wel lieve meid,

Ja; ga me dadelijk in de zetel zetten met de tv op, want gaat me echt niet af. Voel me echt niet goed, wat is revalideren toch zwaar man.

Liefs Do

Aan iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel liefs of sterkte toegewenst idem mezelf :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: ik hoop dat jij je nu weer wat beter en vrolijker voelt, altijd naar om je eigen zo akelig/depressief te voelen...succes met alles...groetjes  :Wink: 

Luuss: ja gisteren heb ik simpel gegeten maar dat is fijn...hèèl gaaf dat Heavy weer wat vrolijker wordt..daar wordt je zelf weer blij van...geniet van de leuke dingen met je vriend, fijne avond meissie...ff wat leuks voor jullie samen...liefsssss  :Embarrassment: 

Christel: ja vreselijk wat een gedoe met hartklachten...maar ik was lichtelijk nerveus omdat mijn broer het niet gehaald heeft omdat ze nooit wat gezien hadden...een gemiste kans!!!!!  :Frown:  maar lief mens sterkte bij de Cardioloog...laat je bloeddruk niet teveel stijgen en sterkte, ik hoor graag hoe het afgelopen is bij deze arts....èn het is triest dat het erfelijk is en je familie er allemaal last van heeft....Hou je haaks..ik leefmet je mee.... :Wink: 

Suske: nou dan weet je genoeg wat voor een ellende dat is met het hart, die toestanden heb je dus allemaal al meegemaakt....helaas gebeuren deze treurige dingen....ik hoop dat het nu goed blijft bij jullie.... :Smile: 

Do: Hey lieverd, doe alleen maar de dingen die je kunt doen....verstand op nul zetten en helemaal gestrekt gaan met alle lekkere dingen die Luuss voorstelt klinkt het aangenaam....pijn is beroerd, je moet je draai zien te vinden...morgen zie je wel weer verder....rustttttttttttt nu mar goed uit.....dikke knuffel..... :Big Grin: 

Healthcares: sterkte met je lichaam die dus duidelijk weer protesteert....je knie òòk? wees maar geen tarzan, een schildpad is ook leuk en komt òòk op zijn bestemming....we pakken ons lekker warm in met dit gure weer/wind, verstandig van jou...groet...

Ben ik niemand vergeten?......oke ik sukkel weer verder....doegie..... :Stick Out Tongue: ...

----------


## christel1

Net terug van bij de cardio, de verpleegster vond in het begin mijn bloeddruk wat laag 10/7, bij de inspanningsproef naar 16 gegaan, na de fietsproef was hij nog geen 10/5,9 daar heb ik wel wat last van gehad, mijn hart deed maar raar.... een paar keer overgeslagen toen ik op de cardio zat te wachten maar het resultaat was beter dan de vorige keer, dus hoef ik mij momenteel geen zorgen te maken. In april moet ik terug gaan. 
Do, wat hangen in de zetel kan ook deugd doen hoor, de boog moet niet altijd gespannen staan, morgen komt er ook nog een dag en overmorgen ook 
Suske, in het begin dachten ze ook dat het van mijn longen kwam, ja ik ben een roker, maar heb de cardio er toch van overtuigd dat het zeker mijn longen niet waren (heb al eens een zware longontsteking gehad) en dan met die fietsproef of inspanningstest is er toch aan het licht gekomen dat ik met een vernauwing zat aan de kransslagader, daarom hebben ze een stent gestoken. 
Elisa, jammer dat ze het bij je broer nooit ontdekt hebben, maar sommige mensen hebben geen klachten en hebben wel degelijks iets aan hun hart en soms doen ze geen onderzoeken bij iemand die er perfect gezond "uitziet", wel jammer eigenlijk. 
Luus, zorg goed voor je Heavy en je studies komen aardig dichterbij.... 
Healtcares, verzorg je maar goed

----------


## Agnes574

Iedereen die sukkelt; beterschap en sterkte!! Ik leef met jullie mee!!
Ik heb de laatste dagen érg veel pijn ... maar dat kan men verwachten na die blokkades...
L5 en L4 gingen in één keer goed (wel even wrikken en wroeten met die naald, maar naald moest tenminste niet telkens uit en in..), S1 was een ander verhaal (ik had een stagiarke die nog moet leren en ervaring opdoen..was ik niet erg gelukkig mee, maar ja, dat heb je in een universitair ziekenhuis!)...Op S1 hebben ze zéker 5 keer opnieuw de naald gestoken > telkens dwars door een spier, wat écht geen aangenaam gevoel is... veel wrikken, wroeten,duwen etc ... ze zaten aan de zenuw, maar konden hem niet zien (écht vinden dus) ... ze hebben uiteindelijk toch ook op S1 een blokkade gezet, maar ze weten niet of die gaat werken omdat ze die zenuw niet zagen (er zat bot en spierweefsel in de weg waar ze telkens op stuitten..grrr...auwie!!); ik vrees dat die blokkade niets heeft gedaan, maar hopelijk kom ik er over een paar weken achter dat deze blokkade wél (en ook) geholpen heeft.
Voor één blokkade ben je zo'n 15min max binnen; ik heb zeker een klein uur op die tafel gelegen en veel 'gepuft' en 'ge-auwied' als ze met die naalden bezig waren ... 
Ik heb nu dus ook véél meer last en pijn van die 'onderneming/behandeling' ... man,man, wat kan een mens pijn hebben!!!

Ik probeer liggen af te wisselen met staan en wat heen en weer lopen, maar niets doet eigenlijk écht deugd.
Slaap verschrikkelijk slecht (door de pijn, de slaapmeds valt niets te verwijten!!) en word telkens vroeg wakker... kom zo niet aan mijn 'slaap-uurkes', wat niet fijn is ...

Ik hoop dat de pijn snel mindert en ik me terug een beetje 'Aggie' voel...

Ik hoop vanmiddag om een paar boodschappen te kunnen met vriend (als die maar zijn 'toestemming' geeft..hihi) en te kunnen koken; want het is nog maar een weekje geleden en ik verveel me nu al te pletter!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heb wél een nieuwe gsm sinds vriend z'n kerstvakantie .. een smartphone (die véél slimmer is als ik  :Big Grin: ) .. dus daar kan ik me wel wat mee bezig houden  :Wink: .
Ik zweer bij Nokia en heb er nu weer één (die werken allemaal ong hetzelfde, dus raak ik er sneller wijs uit  :Smile: ), een 5530.. goed spul!

De eerste gsm-rek met de nieuwe gsm is echter 100€+, terwijl ik normaal tussen de 35 en 45€ zit ... hoe dat komt; vanalles uitgeprobeerd en blijkbaar bijna 9u internet aan laten staan op dat ding!!!!! Dat internet-tekentje houd ik nu zéér goed in de gaten  :Wink: ,men leert van zijn fouten hé, zéker als het een hoop (zinloos) geld kost  :Big Grin: 

Iedere avond ga ik nu op internet naar de 'Ovi-store', waar je dingen (toepassingen,games,thema's,muziek,etc) kunt downloaden.. max 5 per dag ... en zo heb ik al een aantal leuke gadgets op m'n gsm staan ... ik kan me daar uren mee bezig houden  :Wink:  ....... Thema's,achtergronden en toepassingen vooral > muziek staat er al genoeg op ... hele albums die ik op vorige gsm al had gedownload  :Wink: < ... ik ben écht een gsm-mens; ben blij met m'n gedownloade SOS-licht,m'n supersterke zaklamp,grappige thema's,m'n waterpas (haha..waar ga ik dat ooit nodig hebben  :Wink: ) ... maar bellen en sms-en doe ik niet zoveel  :Big Grin: !! Ik hoop vanavond er nog een paar spelletjes op te zetten (blokken,solitaire) en dan kan ik even vooruit :Stick Out Tongue: .
GPS zit er ook op; luxe!! Maar ik moet van internet mappen en plaatsen downloaden anders moet ik de GPS via internet gebruiken en ik weet intussen hoeveel dat kost  :Big Grin: .

Ik ga me nu toch maar een extra pijnstiller pakken en me wat leggen ... dat zitten voel je op den duur ook zéér goed ... grrrrr; hoop dak snel van die [email protected]#omde miserie af ben en (bijna) pijnvrij de lente in kan gaan... zou heerlijk zijn!!!

Vandaar; alle leden die pijn hebben; héél véél sterkte > het heeft een enorme impact op je leven ... en érg veel begrip/verzorging/aandacht hieromtrent hoef ik hier thuis niet te verwachten; wat er uitkomt is meestal; 'Zal blij zijn als het werkt' of 'waar heb je vandaag pijn??? op sarcastische manier > 'jij hebt ook altijd iets!' ...
Fijn,fijn,fijn, maar niet heus!!! Heb hem daar gister en eergister over aangesproken... gister reageerde hij al beter als eergister.. toen was ik écht kwaad!!
Is natuurlijk goed te begrijpen dat het voor een partner ook zéér moeilijk is; leven met een pijnpatiënt ... maar de patiënt zelf ervaart nog altijd de pijn!!! En ik heb nu juist een partner die niet met pijnen en ziektes kan omgaan... totdat hij zelf iets heeft; dan is het huis te klein en is dat o zo verschrikkelijk  :Wink:   :Wink:  .... mannen hé!!! (niet allemaal hoor!!)
We zullen wel zien hé ... in mijn achterhoofd zit; "Beter gelukkig alleen, dan ongelukkig in een relatie"  :Wink: .
Maak me er niet teveel druk in/om .. heb ik enkel mezelf mee en brengt niets op! 

Alléé, ben weer uitgepraat en afgereageerd.. had de helft beter in 'afreageer' gezet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Iedereen een goede,fijne en vreugdevolle dag en voor de 'mede-sukkelaars'; ik denk aan jullie en houd moed; Véél sterkte!!!!

Voor de studenten; veel succes!!

Voor de leden die zich vandaag goed voelen; houden zo!!!  :Wink: 

ps; weet iemand of Sietske op 'honeymoon' is??? Is ze op huwelijksreis , en zo ja, naar waar???
Sietske, je mag ook zelf antwoorden hoor lieverd  :Smile:   :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
In de zetel met een film klinkt goed hoor  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth, 
Ja soms zijn simpele maaltijden lekkerder dan niet zo simpele maaltijden  :Wink: 
Ja erg fijn dat het met Heavy goed gaat, hoop dat hij goed verzorgd is in mijn afwezigheid, ben net terug van zwemmen/sauna, vriend is schooldingen aan het doen dus heb ik even tijd om hier te zijn voor we gaan slapen.
Hoe is het met jou dan? Al weer wat minder zorgen?

@ Christel,
He fijn dat het beter ging bij de cardio dan eerder  :Smile:  Is toch wel een opluchting! Hoe voel je je verder dan?

@ Agnes,
He lieverd wat vervelend toch dat je zoveel pijn hebt en daardoor ook niet goed kan slapen en geen fijne houding kan vinden!
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer meer "Aggie" en weeral wat beter!
Ja steeds niks kunnen of mogen doen is niet fijn en gaat zeker vervelen, hopelijk heb je toch van vriendlief toch mogen koken!
Fijn dat je zo blij bent met je nieuwe telefoon, is wel handig nu ook want kan je in elke houding gebruiken in tegenstelling tot een laptop of pc  :Wink: 
He vervelend dat je zulke opmerkingen krijgt van je vriend, werkt niet bevordelijk, wat meer begrip en hulp zou wel zo lief zijn, maarja helaas zit niet iedereen zo in elkaar  :Frown: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer wat beter en gaat het ook wat beter tussen jou en je vriend!
Sterkte lieverd!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed! Heb weer een nacht goed geslapen, jeej! Lekker rustig opgestaan en heerlijk gezwommen/sauna, moet wel zeggen dat ik vanochtend last had van vastzittende lichaamsdelen maar na de douche en zwemmen/sauna is dat gelukkig gebeterd. Geestelijk gaat het prima  :Big Grin:  
Fijne nachtrust iedereen! Ik ga bed opzoeken, vriend is klaar met schooldingen dus tot morgen!

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,

Goed te horen dat je goed geslapen hebt (ik ook vannacht) en dat je je na het zwemmen en de sauna beter voelde!!
Houden zo !!
Ik duim voor je dat dat zo blijft!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me redelijk ok vandaag ... iets minder pijn als gister, maar de pijn is nog duidelijk aanwezig! Straks wil ik toch een stukje gaan wandelen met de woefs (ze lopen vrij, dus géén getrek aan de lijn wat slecht kan zijn voor mijn rug  :Wink: ) .. het is koud buiten, maar het gaat me deugd doen; die 2 wfks zien rennen en genieten is goud waard  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Had slecht geslapen deze nacht, dus nu een lang middagdutje gedaan.... ik moet stilletjes tokkelen op mijn pc want dochter is aan het blokken en dat stoort.... gisteren heeft ze haar eerste examen gehad en geslaagd.... nog 4 te gaan, rap 5 februari....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je ook lekker geslapen hebt en dat het ietsje beter gaat met de pijn.
Hopelijk is het gelukt met de wofkes te wandelen, is wel fris maar hier scheen de zon dus heb ook een wandeling gemaakt  :Smile:  

@ Christel,
Vervelend dat je slecht geslapen hebt, hopelijk heeft het middagdutje geholpen!
Snel zeg dat je dochter de uitslag van haar eerste examen keeg  :EEK!:  Maar super dat ze die gehaald heeft! Hopelijk haalt ze de rest ook, dan is jou stil zijn en haar blokken niet voor niets geweest! 

Vandaag voel ik me prima  :Smile:  Vanochtend had ik pijn dus pijnstiller genomen en weer in slaap gevallen. Vriend was naar school gegaan, werd wakker, heb gedoucht, de helft van de afwas gedaan en de andere helft in de week gezet, daarna geld gewisseld voor de bus naar huis, zat ik in de bus belde hij op dat zijn ovkaart het alweer niet deed ondanks dat het een nieuwe was en waar ik was en of ik mee wou naar DUO nou prima, wij daarheen gewandeld, werden vriendelijk geholpen en terug naar station gelopen. Naar huis gegaan, broertje lag te slapen die voelt zich niet lekker en heeft nog geen uitslag, pap was thuis voor mijn broertje en Heavy lag heerlijk te slapen in een vest van mn pap. Ik bel morgen wel even naar de huisarts want is niet normaal dat we een week later nog geen uitslag hebben  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 't zijn allemaal mondelinge examens die ze heeft en dan krijgt ze gelijk haar uitslag... hopelijk toch, dat geeft een goeie stimulans om verder te studeren....

----------


## Agnes574

Met de pijn gaat het trapjesgewijs beter.. baby-steps  :Wink: 
Gister heerlijk frisse neus gehaald met de wfks!
Vandaag op 't gemak; vanavond zware activiteit; douchen en haar stylen!

----------


## christel1

Juist ne frisse neus gehaald met de woefkes, maar bijna verdwaald in Brussel.... en nu is mijne pouche naar tv aan het kijken en wolfken aan het spelen hoehoe hoehoe

----------


## Agnes574

Haha..leuk hé; mijne westie kijkt ook tv.. iets met dieren en ze is vertrokken...ik zeg altijd; ze is aant babbelen tegen de tv!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

ma ze zeggen altijd dat honden niet goed zien, jawadde, de pouche die moet maar nen hond zien op tv en is al wolfken aan het spelen, heel het appartementsgebouw kan meegenieten dan.... maar echt huilen gelijk een wolf he en hij heeft kattenmanieren ook, ik weet niet waar hij opgevoed is maar als hij een plasken doet graaft hij eerst een putje en deponeert het er mooi in en daarna doet hij het dicht, ook met zijn kakjes, ja hij komt uit het asiel, dus we kennen zijn voorgeschiedenis niet he, maar 't is wel een schatje hoor.... 
Daarjuist met de woefkes eventjes bij tom en Co binnengeweest, mijne sam zag een konijntje zitten, maar achter het glas en hij ging er voor liggen, hij wou ermee spelen maar kon er niet aan, erg he.... ik had het zo willen meenemen, maar dan vlieg ik eruit van mijn ventje denk ik.... en er waren mooie cavia's ook.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Zelfs bij mijn mondelingen kreeg ik niet gelijk uitslag, hier willen ze vaak eerst lle studenten aanhoren voor er cijfers ofzo komen...

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je lekker met je woefkes hebt gewandeld! Ja grappig dat sommige dieren zo geinteresseerd tv kijken en dan terug praten  :Wink:  Heavy fluit ook naar de tv als er vogels ofzo op zijn ~^_^~
Hopelijk lukt het met douchen en haar stylen!

Vandaag voel ik me goed, heb lekker geslapen en het halve huis opgeruimd/schoongemaakt dus voel me voldaan daarom en nu ligt Heavy alweer slaapjes bij mij te doen  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Luus, cijfers heeft ze nog niet gekregen hoor maar de prof had wel gezegd, normaal zeg ik of je gebuisd bent maar dit is hier zeker niet het geval....dus is ze geslaagd, t was wel haar moeilijkste examen nl encyclopedie van de communicatiewetenschappen, heel technisch met heel veel moeilijke uitdrukkingen.... ik moet zeggen ze blokt wel ongeveer 12 uur op een dag... dat is heel veel en ik hoop met heel mijn hart dat de andere ook zo goed gaan. Ze doet er wel alles voor om er te geraken en ze moet er veel voor doen eigenlijk, maar ze heeft wel karakter om door te zetten (moeilijk soms om mee te leven). 't Is lopen op de toppen van ons tenen op dit moment thuis, ben blij dat ik nu een paar dagen bij mijn ventje ben.... 
Ik was deze morgen mijn gsm vergeten thuis, ik voel me maar naakt nu maar ze had me toch een smsje gestuurd op de gsm van mijn ventje dat hij nog thuis lag (met mijn gsm).... ze kan me dus nog altijd bereiken in geval van.... 
Kissies

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijn dat ze voor haar moeilijkste examen geslaagd is, hopelijk krijgt ze ook een goed cijfer! 
Moet ze nog lang studeren voor haar examens?

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk...slapen gaat weer minder goed, maar verder gaat het goed hoor  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik mij nog steeds beroerd van de pijn :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Alé mijn dochter heeft me deze morgen nog eens de stuipen op het lijf gejaagd met haar examen van vandaag. Ze ging het niet kunnen, ze had nog een dag langer nodig gehad om te studeren bla bla bla, daarjuist belde ze me, ze hadden een taak moeten maken en die telde mee voor 50 % van de punten, daar had ze al 18/20 op, dus 90 % en haar mondeling is heel goed gegaan en de prof heeft terug gezegd dat ze geslaagd is.... Ze lijdt aan verschrikkelijke faalangst... nu moet ik haar binnen een uurtje gaan halen aan het station en dan is het terug leren voor haar volgende examen op woensdag, daar heeft ze al twee dagen voor geleerd vorige week, dus heeft ze bijna nog 2 dagen om alles te herhalen en nog eens goed in te studeren, nog 3 te gaan dus.....

----------


## christel1

@Luus, 5 februari is haar laatste examen....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat examens goed gaan tot nu toe, scheelt toch wel als je je goed voorbereid en faalangst is iets heel vervelends, maar met elke stap die ze goed doet zal dat wel minderen!
Dus vannaf 5 februari kan je weer gewoon ademen etc  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Dank u wel lieve meid.

----------


## Ronald68

@ Do,
Beterschap.

Ik ben de laatste tijd ontzettend moe, problemen op mijn werk waar ik over lig te piekeren. Afgelopen weekeinde door alle drukte ook nog 2 dagen de paroxetine laten liggen waardoor ik gisteren avond ineens begon te bibberen.
Ga zo meteen looptrainen geven, misschien doet wat buitenlucht wonderen. Krijg wel ineens heel veel begrip voor mensen die slaap problemen hebben. Dat is echt beroerd. Ben ontzettend prikkelbaar en das niet leuk voor het gezin.

----------


## gossie

@ Do, 
Ik hoop dat het weer wat beterder met je gaat. Beterschap

@ Christel,
Veel sterkte met je dochter en haar examens.

@ Ronald,
Vergeet jezelf niet. Zorg goed voor jezelf. Piekeren is niet goed voor je.
Beterschap

Vandaag voelde ik me rusteloos. Maar wel lekker gewerkt.

En @ Luuss, meis ik hoop dat het met jou, redelijk tot goed gaat? En zo ook met Heavy!

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me 'op' ... gister naar vriendin geweest en vandaag platte rust...
Fijne dag iedereen!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

nou pff heb koppijn joh niet normaal meer! En overal en nergens last van!! Hopelijk is et snel 18 februari... dan moetik naar de gyneacoloog toe hopelijk dat ze es een keertje iets vinden :Confused: 

vandaag op school geweest.... Heerlijk leker niets gedaan gatsiedarrie ga je daar voor naar school toe voor een hoop gezeik om opdrachten in te leveren en een film te kijken :EEK!:  doe normaaallll... Laatste uur had ik knutselen daat was nog wel weer grappig :Embarrassment:  En had eigelijks ook nog engels maar de mensen die hun examen van vorige week hadden gehaald waren vrrij :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En ik had wonder boven wonder me examen engels gehaald :Big Grin:  je moest minimaal 45 punten halen wou je zijn geslaagd en je kon maximaal 60 punten halen... En ik had nettt 45 punten :Big Grin:  

En nu heerlijk niets doen, vanavond lekker op tijd op bedje morgen eerste 2 uur vrij, want rekenen valt uit! En verder neits doen

Liefs,

----------


## gossie

@ Dolfijnjorien

Gefeliciteerd met je 45 pt voor je examen Engels. Het is voldoende.

Vandaag voel ik me rusteloos, en morgen moet ik onverwachts naar de tandarts. Vanwege zwelling tandvlees. Weer een ontsteking!? :Mad:

----------


## Ilonaa

Sorry dat ik niks van me liet horen  :Embarrassment:  Ik voel me dan ook al een paar weken niet echt super nog steeds niet.. Nou ik ben vandaag dus weer naar H´sum geweeest, en die art zei dat het wel minder zou worden en dat je in een bepaalde periode van je groei (ben allang uitgegroeid) meer last ervan heb tja het spijt me zeer maar die periodes dat ik last had van groeipijnen liggen al paar jaar achter me hoor! En het voelt gewoon niet goed met die pols ...
Nu voelt het net alsof ik weer wordt weggestuurd met leer er maar leven het word wel minder... . Ik moet nu 3 maanden 3 x perweek naar de fysio hier in de buurt (gelukkig maar) en die moet dan oefeningen doen zodat ik n pols in een goede stand ga en blijf houden, en mn spieren trainen zei ie ofzo... In april moet ik weeer terugkomen bij hem, voor de controle of dat allemaal heeft gewerkt, en anders moeten ze toch iets anders verzinnen, opereren wou ie niet, en 1 reden is dat ik nog best jong ben, maarja... Ik heb de hoop en vertrouwen erin al weer opgegeven, eigenlijk..We zien wel he. 

Owjaa ik heb een 7 gehaald voor mn etalagekast ding geval hihi! :Big Grin: 

Ik zie hier iedereen al over examens praten maar ik heb daar eigenlijk nog geen last van volgens mij heb ik mn praktijksectorexamen in april ( Maar ik doe dan nog maar klas 4 BL he....) en alle theorie gewoon in mei hihi  :Big Grin:  Hoop dat ik met allemaal zevens of hoger slaag dan mag ik naar niveau 3 van het AOC MBO hihi  :Big Grin: 

Yeeh morgen even helpen met de opendag helpen op school van half 2 tot 9 uur 's avonds pff haha ach laatste keer  :Smile:  

Ikk wens iedereen die het nodig heeft , veel beterschap sterkte of succes! :Wink: 

Liefss
Ilona

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Vervelend dat problemen op het werk zoveel piekeren en moeheid te weeg brengen! Hopelijk gaf looptraining even wat afleiding en gaat het binnenkort beter! 

@ Gossie,
Je rusteloos is niet leuk, hopelijk veranderd dat snel! Wel fijn dat je lekker gewerkt hebt! Hopelijk valt het mee bij de tandarts! Ik had ook eens een zwelling, pap zei dat hji dat ook wel eens had en dat als het na 3 dagen niet weg was ik naar de tandarts moest, maar zwelling trok gelukkig weg en deed weinig pijn...

@ Agnes,
Rust lekker uit! Leuk dat je bij een vriendin bent geweest  :Smile: 

@ Jorien,
Balen dat je zoveel pijn hebt! Wachten duur lang  :Frown: 
Super dat je examen Engels gehaald hebt  :Smile: 

@ Ilonaa,
He stom dat het wordt afgedaan als groeipijn! Naja hopelijk betert de pijn wat met de oefeningen bij de fysiotherapeut en anders hoop ik dat de artsen toch iets anders verzinnen!
Super dat je een 7 hebt gehaald op die etalage opdracht!  :Smile: 
Hopelijk haal je overal een 7 of hoger op zodat je naar niveau 3 kan!
Succes met de open dag!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Kon gister weer niet slapen... vandaag even afwasmachine doen en restje afwas, was draaien en ophangen. 
Met Heavy gaat het wel goed gezien zijn leeftijd en gebrek aan evenwicht, hij is in elk geval nog vrolijk en ging gister mee douchen...

----------


## christel1

Hallo iedereen, 

Ilionaa, hier hebben de universiteitsstudenten in B, 2 maal examens, nu op dit moment maar ik denk dat er al veel gedaan hebben met hun examens en dan nog eens in juni en natuurlijk gedurende het schooljaar veel werken maken enzo. Ik zal echt blij zijn als het 5 februari is, dan is mijn dochter er van af voor 3 maand (is wel maar een kleine periode), ik weet dat ze al op 3 van de 5 examens geslaagd is.... 't is een stresskonijn zeg ik haar altijd, die jaagt me altijd de stuipen op het lijf.... maar nu heeft ze een week tijd om 2 examens nog te blokken, de voorbereidingen enzo zijn al gemaakt, volgende examen woensdag en vrijdag (volgende week)
Ik wist niet dat jullie een bepaald puntenpercentage moesten hebben om hoger op te mogen, hier moet je 50 % halen.... maar ze zal het wel beter gedaan hebben, de prof had vandaag gezegd dat hij het 1 van de betere examens vond van wat hij vandaag al gehoord had.... man man, als je het niet aan je hart hebt dan krijg je het wel met zo'n dochter ook al ben ik wel fier op haar hoor... 
@Luus, voor jou komt het studentenleven aardig dichterbij he en voor mijn zoon zijn nieuwe job ook, dinsdag start hij bij KBC in Brussel, maandag zijn laatste werkdag bij Sogeti international (uitgeroepen tot beste constultingbedrijf bij jullie in NL)
Allé Heavy gaat mee onder de douche, mijn wipkonijn sammy heeft het er niet zo op maar hij laat zich wel wassen hoor als het moet maar dan sta ik er ook in mijn blootje bij want anders ben ik kletsnat van zijn gezwier als het water in zijn ogen komt.... vrijdag gaat hij naar de kapper, ik zal weer een andere hond hebben dan.... 
Hopelijk kan je deze nacht wat beter slapen.... heb deze nacht ook niet veel geslapen 
Kissies iedereen

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets nog steeds moe, maar de pijn is iets dragelijker. Maar voel wel dat ik het heel rustig aan moet doen, zowel mentaal als fysiek.

Voel me wel zeer blij  :Smile: en gelukkig dochter, is geslaagd voor haar eerste partieel examen ze komt sevens haar rapport laten zien.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je dochter ook geslaagd is voor examen van vandaag, hopelijk gaan die van volgende week ook zo goed  :Smile: 
Ja voor jou zoon en mij begint volgende week dinsdag een nieuw hoofdstuk in ons leven, hoop dat het hem bevalt bij nieuwe werkgever en dat het mij lukt met studeren  :Wink: 
Heavy gaat meestal op de deur van de badkamer zitten als ik onder de douche sta want hij wil toch gezelschap en soms komt hij op mijn schouder zitten om wat spetters mee te krijgen zodat hij ook gewassen is. Haha ja honden zijn een ster in mensen natter maken dan hunzelf tijdens douchen, was met onze hond ook zo  :Wink:  

@ Do,
Super zeg dat je dochter geslaagd is en dat ze sevens gezellig lansgkomt!  :Big Grin: 
Neem je rust en luister naar je lichaam, hopelijk voel je je snel beter!

----------


## christel1

@Do, wens je dochter maar al een dikke proficiat van mij, hopelijk kan ik volgende week volgende vrijdag hetzelfde zeggen van mijn dochter, kunnen we samen virtuele bubbels drinken of gaan we samen op café der enen drinken.... 
Allé ze is thuis nu, nu gaat ze een avond ontspannen en er morgen terug invliegen

----------


## gossie

Intussen bij de tandarts geweest, idd weer een ontsteking.!! Van de week terugkomen en de kies openmaken, althans boren. :Mad:  Daar schijnt de ontsteking vandaan te komen.  :Frown:  En dan maar weer zien.........)

----------


## christel1

Oei Gossie, niet aangenaam ? Moet je dan nu geen antibiotica nemen voor ze gaan boren in je tand ? Waarschijnlijk zullen ze een wortelkanaalbehandeling doen, niet leuk dus. 
Hopelijk gaat het snel beter

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,
ik weet wat het is een wortelkanaalbehandeling :Mad:   :Frown: Maar ik dacht ook eerst een anti-bioticakuur. Ik zal het wel zien.

----------


## christel1

@Gossie, 't was omdat ik ook eens een ontsteking gehad heb onder een tand en ik ben dan 's avonds nog in spoed bij een tandarts kunnen gaan en ze kon niet beginnen boren omdat het veel te pijnlijk was en heeft dan eerst antibiotca voorgeschreven en na een week mocht ik terug gaan om die behandeling te doen...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Zal ik zeker doen, en zal duimen dat u dochter er ook door is, maar dat zal geen probleem zijn denk ik.

@Luuss,

Tof hé! dat ze met zo'n nieuws thuis komen. 
Was best gezellig, we hebben samen wat bij gepraat, maar is altijd zo vlug voorbij :Frown: 
Volgende week komt ze terug :Smile: 


Gossie,

Sterkte bij de tandarts, niet leuk hé naar de tandarts gaan, alé ik zie daar toch tegen op brrr.... :Confused: 


Vandaag voel ik mij nog steeds niet goed(veel pijn), gisteren weer gaan revalideren en was best weer zwaar.
Elke keer verzwaren ze die gewichten man man.... wat is dat toch een hel :Mad: 

Voor iedereen een heel fijn weekend toegewenst, goed aankleden hé lieve mensen want het gaat koud worden buiten.

Salukes x x x

Veel liefs Do  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Do, amai 't was koud deze morgen en de woefkes moesten vandaag juist naar de kapper voor een trimbeurt (groot onderhoud) dus dat wordt terug de pullekes boven halen, ze wegen precies alle twee een kilo minder.... (moest dat bij ons maar kunnen).... 
Verder hopelijk een rustig weekend en geen smsjes meer dat er weer een raam in diggelen is gevlogen 
Kissies

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja ' t is idd koud buiten brrr.....en moet er sevens weer door. Alé dan kunnen de woefkes er ook weeral tegen, nu ze van de kapper komen. Moest dat bij ons ook maar kunnen(ha ha :Big Grin: )zou makkelijk zijn. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> @Do, amai 't was koud deze morgen en de woefkes moesten vandaag juist naar de kapper voor een trimbeurt (groot onderhoud) dus dat wordt terug de pullekes boven halen, ze wegen precies alle twee een kilo minder.... (moest dat bij ons maar kunnen).... 
> Verder hopelijk een rustig weekend en geen smsjes meer dat er weer een raam in diggelen is gevlogen 
> Kissies


Leuk hé, die woefs als ze van 't trimsalon komen... dan zijn 't precies "halve" en "nieuwe"  :Big Grin: , ik kan daar super van genieten!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me; redelijk ... ben mezelf nog steeds beetje beu!
Door die CVS-opstoot én natuurlijk toch over m'n grenzen gaan heb ik nu heerlijk een schoudergewricht en spier-ontsteking ... m'n lies doet nog steeds pijn;maar ik denk niet dat het een liesbreuk is > spieroverbelasting eerder. En m'n linkerkuit is nog steeds stijf maar betert gelukkig iets!
Heb het gevoel dat ik vervloekt ben door zo'n voodoo-poppetje..hihi.. wat je allemaal niet gaat denken en verzinnen zo hé!

Fijn weekeind en een dikke knuff iedereen!
Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

vandaag voel ik me ellendig. Eerst een wortelkanaal behandeling. Daarna een woordenwisseling met bedrijfsleider.

Ik had het helemaal gehad.! Ik was in staat accuut te stoppen met vrij.w. werk. Hij kwam terug op het gesprek. Even had ik de tijd om nijn boosheid te uiten. Het is een grote oetl..! Een ander woord heb ik niet... :Mad:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me na lange tijd iets beter zowel mentaal als fysiek hoop dat zo even blijft.
Want op d'n duur dat gevoel van slecht voelen begint me enorm door te wegen.
Natuurlijk moet ik morgen weer naar die revalidatie, en dat is minder.
Weet je; ik moet altijd zo lang recupereren van de revalidatie  :Frown: niet te doen. Voor de rest heb ik een redelijk goed weekend gehad, alleen wat vermoeiend. Dus vandaag word het hier een dagje totaal niets doen. Sevens ga ik me wat zetten in mijn zetel, en ga ik naar mijn serie kijken lekker even ontspannen. Toch wel zalig als een mens zich eens goed voelt, meer moet dat in leven niet zijn :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
He vervelend dat je weer een ontsteking hebt, daarvoor een wortelkanaalbehandeling moest ondergaan en ook nog een woordenwisseling met je bedijfsleider had!  :Frown:  
Hopelijk gaat het binnenkort allemaal weer beter! Sterkte!

@ Do,
Fijn dat het gezellig was met je dochter  :Big Grin:  Ja de tijd vliegt altijd als het leuk is, dus erg fijn dat ze deze week weer langs gaat komen!
Frustrerend dat de revalidatie zo zwaar is! Kunnen ze niet ipv elke keer die gewichten omhoog doen het 1x in de 2 week doen ofzo? Dan kan je wat wennen en heb je minder klachten erna en wordt je ook niet zo overbelast...
Fijn dat je je nu wat beter voelt, ik hoop met je mee dat dat de komende tijd zo blijft!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je woefkes getrimt zijn, maar idd het is wel kouder dus wel fijn dat je kleertjes hebt om ze warm te houden  :Smile: 
Hopelijk heb je een leuk en rustig weekend gehad!

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk gaan die ontstkingen gauw weer weg zodat je je wat beter voelt!
Wel goed voor jezelf zorgen hoor en luisteren naar je lichaam! Ik weet dat dat moeilijk is als je graag dingen wil doen, maar beter wat langer rusten dan er nog meer klachten bij krijgen...
Sterkte in elk geval!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed, behalve dat ik wat last heb van mijn linkerschouder en dat ik pissig ben dat ovkaart er niet is (zie afreageerhoek)...

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja was heel blij met mijn dochter, nog eens te zien, en zeker met zo'n schitterend rapport.

Helaas gaat dat niet is allemaal op voorhand al geprogrammeerd. In begin word je getest en dan krijg je achteraf zo'n soort chip mee waar het allemaal voor jou persoonlijk is aangepast. Is nu wel zo ik probeer het, en als het echt te zwaar is zeg ik het gewoon. Dan moeten ze de gewichten maar aanpassen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja is altijd fijn dat je dochter langskomt en zeker als ze een rapport heeft met allemaal goede cijfers!
Jammer dat men zich zo vast houdt aan die persoonlijke berekening... hopelijk passen ze de gewichten aan als jij aangeeft het niet aan te kunnen!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Hoop het ook anders denk ik niet dat ik nog lang zal gaan. Moet nog wel menselijk blijven hé!

----------


## christel1

Oei Do, die therapie valt blijkbaar niet zo mee heb ik de indruk... en ja het moet menselijk blijven want anders ga je je nog meer forceren en dat is nu denk ik niet de bedoeling. En proficiat met je dochter haar schitterend rapport, altijd plezant als ze met goeie cijfers naar huis komen, ben benieuwd hoe mijn dochter het zal gedaan hebben, nog 2 te gaan, al 3 geslaagd maar weet niet met hoeveel punten. 
Luus, doe het goed morgen op school en vlieg erin, hopelijk vind je snel de boeken die je nodig hebt en ook niet mooi van die griet die je eerst de boeken belooft en ze daarna verkoopt aan iemand anders... 
Gossie ook niet fijn zo een aanvaring met je baas... ik had dat ook nooit graag.... 
Mijne sam heeft zijne pull aan, hij had het koud ook binnen ook al is het hier warm maar dat heeft hij altijd, ook in de zomer dan wil hij ook zijn pull aan als hij getrimd is... anders kan hij niet goed slapen en is hij onrustig. 
Het weekend was kalm maar wel bitter koud, en dat is maar niets voor een zomermens zoals ik...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ja moet wel menselijk blijven!
Hoe ging het gister bij revalidatie?

@ Christel,
Je Sam voelt zich naakt zonder zijn dikke vacht als ik dat zo lees  :Wink: 
Ik hoop ook dat het snel eens wat warmer gaat worden!

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile: 
School gister duurde lang, ene leraar vertelde wel erg leuk en vertelde gelukkig het meest, die andere (ict leraar, hopelijk krijg ik die niet als leraar) sprak erg langzaam en monotoom en omdat iedereen bijna in slaap viel gingen de meesten maar praten om niet in slaap te vallen. Meeste info wist ik al, we hebben wel een indeling van lesdagen, vrije dagen en tentamendagen gehad tot september. Klassenindeling hadden ze nog niet gemaakt, roosters al wel dus zag dat ik m/di/do/vrij naar school moet maakt niet uit in welke klas ik kom en de woensdag is standaard het hele 1e jaar ingeroosterd voor stage te lopen, alhoewel we beter kunnen zeggen tegen instellingen dat we vrijw.werk gaan lopen want dan is er meer kans dat we aangenomen worden, stage wordt kennelijk met geld geasoccieerd en vrijw.werk niet...
Daarna lekker met een vriend kopje koffie en appeltaart gehad in Grunn, was ik echt even aan toe!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me redelijk goed; eindelijk weer 's klokje rond geslapen zonder al te veel zeer... wél gaan m'n knieën telkens op slot waardoor ik dan even wakker word van de pijn...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets minder moe, en wat beter, heb dan ook tot 12.30 u geslapen was echt kapot/bekaf :Frown:  van de revalidatie.

@Luuss,

De revalidatie was gisteren best vrij zwaar, maar buiten één reeks te laten staan heb ik het toch kunnen volhouden.
Is nu wel zo; wat gaat dat zeggen als ze de gewichten gaan verhogen he? afwachten maar :Confused: 

@Christel,

Ja is best vrij zwaar en moet dat dat 3 maand volhouden pfff...Als ik niet wist dat het helpt achteraf had ik het al lang opgegeven. Is dat ik weet dat het helpt, voor die gordel te verstevigen.
ja dat is altijd plezant hé dat u dochter goede punten heeft.
Alé dan is u dochter er ook bijna vanaf, en ze zal wel blij zijn zeker.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je redelijk goed voeltt!
Hopelijk kunnen ze er iets aan doen zodat je knieën niet telkens op slot springen!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je redelijk voelt en dat je lang kon slapen  :Smile: 
Goed dat je de revalidatie kon volhouden op een ding na, ik hoop voor je dat het volgende keer ook zo gaat!

----------


## christel1

mijn stresskonijn heeft me daarjuist opgebeld 4/5 van de examens al gelukt, nu het laatste nog vrijdag.... maar daarvoor moet ze niet echt studeren, is een taak die ze gemaakt heeft die ze moet gaan verdedigen, met open boek, ik zal blij zijn als dat nog achter de rug is....

----------


## Agnes574

Christel; goed nieuws !! Ik duim voor je dochter vrijdag!!

Do, sterkte met de revalidatie ... waarvoor revalideer je eigenlijk lieverd??
Ben even niet meer mee; heb het geweten  :Frown: 

Luuss, hopelijk voel je je nog steeds goed op een aantal 'irri'-zaken na??

Ik zit erdoor; véél te veel gedaan... al 2 dagen keelpijn , gister en vandaag migraine en wat zag ik in de spiegel vandaag?? 2 grote witte stippen in m'n keel!!
Keelontsteking is typisch voor een CVS-er die over zijn/haar grenzen gaat ... en deze domme meid heeft vééééééééééééls te veel gedaan!! Boontje komt om haar loontje, eigen schuld , dikke bult etc ... ik weet dat ik het enkel mezelf te verwijten heb!!!

Ik ga dus plat tot en met zondagvoormiddag en hoop dat met een anti-bioticakuur de keelontsteking verdwijnt... moet zondag naar een baby-borrel, en ik ga daar enkel heen als ik beter ben; stel dat ik dat hummeltje aansteek!!!

Voel me vrolijk, maar ziekjes ... ach, een paar rustige dagen kunnen ook deugd doen  :Wink: 
Vriend heeft de vroege, dus kan ik daar straks af en toe tegenaan kruipen ... hihi!!

Fijne dag iedereen!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, 
Hopelijk ben je genezen tegen zondag en kan je naar de babyborrel gaan 
Ben jaloers op je, ik moet nog tot vrijdagavond wachten eer ik tegen mijn ventje kan kruipen...

----------


## Agnes574

Haha .. je hoeft niet jaloers te zijn lieverd; m'n ventje blijft zo ver mogelijk van me weg, omdat hij niet aangestoken wil worden ... gelijk heeft hij, maar is niet leuk  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik erger me aan mijn dochter, ze is het moe om te studeren, maar ze heeft er nog 1 te gaan.... dus een beetje pushen.... 
Deze morgen bellen ze me om kwart na acht wakker om te zeggen dat ze een glaswerker gaan sturen om mijn ramen op te meten pfff is dat nu een uur om al te bellen, ik dacht mijn gsm door de kamer te smijten maar heb het dan toch maar niet gedaan.... anders weeral kosten....

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... daarom zet ik m'n gsm s'nachts op 'stil'  :Wink: .
Hopelijk word er wat aan je ramen gedaan!!
Idd .. even pushen bij je dochter.. daar zijn ouders voor  :Smile: .

Veel plezier bij je ventje dit weekeind!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me 'mottig' ... tsja; 
keelontsteking en een overbelast lichaam (CVS) ... normaal en eigen schuld; boeten voor m'n eigen dwarsheid  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Super dat ze in elk geval van 4/5 geslaagd is!  :Big Grin:  Hopelijk gaat het examen van vandaag haar ook goed af!
Ja werklui zijn er altijd vroeg bij! Naja beter dat ze om dat tijdstip bellen dan dat ze onaangekondigd om 8 uur op balkon van je slaapkamer staan met keiharde hoempapa/slagermuziek zoals destijds bij mijn oude huisje, lag toen net op bed na lange schooldag en avond werken in horeca man wat was ik chagerijnig en geflipt...

@ Agnes,
He vervelend dat je erdoor zit en ziekjes bent!  :Frown:  
Hopelijk helpt de antibiotica en kan jij zondag naar baby-borrel!
Beterschap en rustig aan doen he?!

Ik voel me nog steeds prima  :Smile: 
Gister kennis gemaakt met de klas, 3 jongens en 6 meiden (incl. ikzelf) dus lekker knus  :Wink:  Was wel leuk... Lesroosters waren dinsdag al bekend dus had gekeken wat voor soeps het was, was bagger op 2 roosters na die minst tussenuren en minst lange dagen hadden, gelukkig bleek gister dat ik dus 1 van de 2 chillere roosters had, want ja ik ben ook veel reistijd kwijt elke dag.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed alleen mentaal voel ik me niet zo best, maar fysiek gaat het wel ook al was het gisteren zwaar.

Aggie,

Sterkte meid, en doe het maar rustig aan hé!

Ben aan revalideren voor mijne rug, had de laatste tijd weer verschrikkelijk veel pijn. Ook al is het in begin een marteling 't is enige wat echt nog hielp om die gordel/spieren te verstevigen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat het fysiek wel gaat, maar al het gedoe van dat geld terugbetalen, zorgen om je gezondheid en andere dingen is ook vermoeiend mentaal gezien he!
Ja ondanks dat revalideren of sporten om spieren te verstevigen erg zwaar kan zijn en veel pijn kan doen is het uiteindelijk wel iets wat goed kan helpen... merk ook dat nu ik tijdje niet gesport heb mijn lichaam minder kan hebben dan als ik wel sport, dus morgen toch echt maar weer beginnen... beter pijn van het sterker maken waardoor pijn afneemt na verloop van tijd dan constante pijn en afzwakking van wat je kan toch?!  :Smile: 
Succes en sterkte in elk geval!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ja Luussje, is altijd precies iets dat er in je leven opduikt. Gelukkig heb ik een man die dat enorm positief kan bekijken. Is nu niet dat we het heel breed hebben financieel. Hij is tenslotte jonger als mij 33 en is ook nog niet zo heel lang bezig met zijn werk. Ach we trekken ons er wel door heb ik tenslotte heel mijn leven al moeten doen met minder.Er is nu niets aan te doen, betalen moeten we toch, maar heb er toch een klap van gehad.
Ben al blij dat mijn dochter een beurs heeft gehad, zodat ze kan studeren.
Weet je ik leefde al van dag tot dag, maar nu zal het echt van dag tot dag zijn, want je weet maar nooit.


Wat betreft die revalidatie dat is wel waar wat je zegt. Achteraf kan je veel meer aan, ook al is het in begin heel heel zwaar.

Veel liefs en een fijn weekend hé meid :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed alleen mentaal voel ik me niet zo best, maar fysiek gaat het wel ook al was het gisteren zwaar.
> 
> Aggie,
> 
> Sterkte meid, en doe het maar rustig aan hé!
> 
> Ben aan revalideren voor mijne rug, had de laatste tijd weer verschrikkelijk veel pijn. Ook al is het in begin een marteling 't is enige wat echt nog hielp om die gordel/spieren te verstevigen.


Jij ook sterkte lieve Do!!!

Ben nog goed ziek vandaag (keelontsteking) ... koorts, migraine (licht), misselijk, geen eetlust (goed vr de lijn  :Wink: ) én dubbel zoveel witte stippen!!
Gister zat er een serieuze bloedprop bij 't slijm ophoesten ... ik vrees dat roken niet zo goed is bij zo'n ontsteking.. mr ja; blijf daar maar 's vanaf!!!

Fijn weekeind!!!!!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Erg fijn dat je zo'n positief ventje hebt en dat je dochter een beurs kreeg en goed bezig is met haar opleiding!
Ja elk begin is moeilijk zeggen ze wel he... hopelijk gaat het revalideren beter als je het meer in je eigen tempo mag/kan doen!

@ Agnes,
Beterschap en rust lekker uit!
Dat wordt veel thee met honing  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed. Had gister een erg minne dag, maar heb het rustig aan gedaan en voel me dus iets beter vandaag.

----------


## christel1

Nog altijd moe maar had niet veel tijd om na te denken. Deze morgen al een smsje van mijn schoondochter dat mijn zoon hoge koorts had, of ik naar huis wou komen.... dus ja naar huis gekomen, met hem naar de dokter van wacht gereden, gelukkig mijn eigen huisarts, 't was wel zijn assistente maar toch, daarna snel om zijn medicatie gereden en nu is hij al iets beter maar hij ligt wel al in zijn bed. Deze namiddag heb ik dan zelf wat geslapen en voel me redelijk nu. 't Zal deze avond niet laat worden en hopelijk slaap ik goed...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me gelukkig wat beter, sevens enkel naar de weight wachters en voor de rest verder uitrusten.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Christel en Do!

Luuss... hou 't rustig en verdeel alles zoveel mogelijk over een dag zodat je je goed blijft voelen!!

Do; plezier bij de Weight Watchers ... heb je daar al leuke sociale contacten gemaakt ... lijkt me ook wel iets voor mij; zal 's zoeken waar er hier in de buurt ene zit!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Hopelijk slaap je goed! Jammer dat je terug naar huis moest voor je zoon, hopelijk is hij snel weer beter!

@ Do,
Succes bij Weight Watchers!

@ Agnes,
Dat probeer ik  :Wink:  Jij ook?! 

Vandaag voel ik mij gefrustreerd, zie afreageerhoek  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben blijkbaar nog goed ziek; één was en droog gedaan en ik voel me alweer mottig; misselijk,hoofdpijn en kop vol ... keelpijn valt mee gelukkig.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
He vervelend dat je je gelijk weer zo mottig voelt nadat je hebt gewassen en gedroogt!  :Frown:  Hopelijk kan je nu lekker rustig aan doen verder om weer beter te worden en scheelt dat de keelpijn meevalt  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik mij niet al te best slecht geslapen,rugpijn,raar hoofd,en moe.
Is bijna de tijd van de maand pff.... :Frown:  

@Luuss,

Hoop dat uwe 2de dag op school beter verlopen?

@Aggie,

Verzorg u maar goed.
Ge moet is een cola drinken dat helpt tegen de misselijkheid of motilium als je dat in huis hebt.

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me goed, maar moe vandaag...
Blijkbaar heb ik m'n microben doorgegeven aan vriendlief; die ligt hier nu te slapen in de zetel en is zo mottig dat hij zich heeft ziekgemeld .. en dat doet hij écht niet vlug!

Bij de specialist goed nieuws gehad; anatomisch gezien zijn m'n knieën tip-top ... dus weer terug gestuurd naar de pijnkliniek waar ik 8/3/11 mijn verhaal kan gaan doen;
-blokkade op S1 heeft niets geholpen
-CVS-overbelasting of iets anders door constante spier- en gewrichtsontstekingen??
-Rug doet weer 'zeurderig' ...
Ik denk zelf dat het littekenweefsel nog wat verder 'gegroeid' is en dus een groter gebied 'beknelt' .. we zullen wel zien; ben al lang blij dat knieën in orde zijn; maar wil wél graag van die vreselijke pijn af!!

Do,
cola mag ik drinken tot 15u ... daarna niet meer.
Waarom? Heb een colaverslaving gehad (2ltr) per dag en als ik na 15/16u één glas cola drink lig ik gans de nacht wakker  :Big Grin: 
*Beterschap lieverd!!*

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Oei..dat wist ik niet van die(colaverslaving).

Alé langs ene kant is dat wel goed nieuws hé. Nu maar afwachten wat de pijnkliniek gaat zeggen?
Hoop dat de pijn snel onder controle is.

Rust maar goed uit vandaag en niet teveel doen hé!

Do x  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hetzelfde geld voor jou hé lieffie!!
Rustig aan en niet te veel doen  :Wink: !
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Nee nee vandaag doe ik niets mijn ventje heeft al vanmorgen naar de winkel geweest omdat me echt niet afgaat.
Heb dat van jou geleerd, als het echt niet gaat dan gaat het niet PUNT!! 
Straks enkel aardappelen schillen dat gaat nog wel, en verder NADA!!

Dikke knuffel terug  :Embarrassment:  x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Beterschap! Is niet leuk slecht te slapen, pijn te hebben en je raar te voelen, dus hopelijk betert dat snel!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat er niks mis is met je knieën  :Smile:  Duurt wel lang voor het 3 maart is en je je verhaal kwijt kan en verder onderzocht kan worden... hopelijk krijg je niet meer last dan je nu hebt!

Vandaag voel ik me goed maar wel een beetje moe, zal wel aan nieuwe indrukken liggen. Gister op school was leuk, eerst hoorcollege over Pedagogiek wat opzich wel interessant was alleen lerares had geen mimiek en praatte monotoom, daarna hoorcollege over stage, daarna hadden we 2 tussenuren dus heb even gekeken op de schoolcampus (kun je boeken, kantoorspullen, readers, verzorgingsproducten, eten en drinken halen o), daarna even geneust in de mediatheek (veel tijdschriften, boeken, dvd's etc) en met 3 mensen van de opleiding (1 klasgenoot en 2 uit andere klas) leuk Fokke&Sukke kwartet gedaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  Daarna 2 uur muzische les van een leuke lerares, we moesten allemaal een muziekinstrument uitkiezen en uitleggen waarom en wat je met muziek had, ik koos djembe, daarna gepraat over wat muziek allemaal kan betekenen en kan doen. Lerares wou filmpje laten zien en muziek laten luisteren, maar de techniek liet het afweten. Was in elk geval een leuke dag  :Big Grin: 
Vandaag lekker vrij en ik ben benieuwd wat er morgen en overmorgen gaat komen!

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,
Geniet van je vrije dag ... fijn dat je het leuk hebt zover op school!!

Do,
Idd, gaat 't niet; gaat 't niet!!
Ik ben aan de beterende hand, maar hou me nog rustig ... vriend is thuis; grieperig ... thuisgeschreven door arts t/m vrijdag.. dus die werkt deze week niet meer.
>>Nu voelt hij het ook 's hoe 't voelt 'mottig' te zijn ... hihi.. gemeen hé!! Ik wens hem wél beterschap toe; zie hem ook liever gezond en wens hem zéker geen griepachtige toestanden toe; maar.. het was wél een beetje een 'eye-opener' voor hem (hij zei gister constant; voel me zo mottig... ik antwoordde op gegeven moment; ik voel me ver elke dag zo ... dus sla dat op en weet hoe ik me vaak voel > hij gaf toe dat dat niet fijn is  :Wink: ) ...
Dus zijn 'ziek-zijn' helpt het begrip voor mijn ziek-zijn een beetje; toch mooi meegenomen  :Stick Out Tongue: !!  :Big Grin: 

Fijne dag iedereen!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

voel mij mentaal en fysiek moe .... :Confused:  ik ben dit niet gewoon van mezelf  :Confused:  ...maar ja, de leeftijd komt niet alleen zekers. 

Bekken blijft vastzitten .... :EEK!: vermoeiend voor te stappen ....nu wordt er gemoppert dat al de problemen voeten -tenen zou te wijten zijn aan mijn bekkenprobleem ... loop er wel al jaren mee rond ,ik ben al genoeg bij de artsen geweest in het verleden en nooit hebben ze mijn rugproblemen met de tenen in verband gebracht , of wel zou het aan : probleem tenen liggen( stappen)daar ik niet normaal steunend stap  :EEK!: ......ik vermoed dat ze gokken .... :Confused:

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me vandaag helemaal but

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Man krijg een punthoofd van mijn broertje en mijn vader, dag begon leuk, eindigde minder zie afreageerhoek...maar ik ben idd blij dat het op schoool bevalt en leuk is tot nu toe  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kom je deze week door zonder al teveel problemen en snapt je vriend dat hij zorgzamer en begripvoller naar jou toe moet zijn!

@ Suske,
Vervelend zeg dat je je zo moe voelt, misschien combi van ouder worden, lichamelijke klachten en het aanhouden van grijs/nat/droevig weer... van de zon krijgt men energie he!
Als je bekken scheef staat dan kan dat pijn veroorzaken in heup, benen, voeten en tenen... het recht laten zetten van je bekken kan bij een chiropractor, osteopaat of manuele therapeut.
Hopelijk voel je je snel wat minder moe!

@ Neetje,
Wat bedoel je met but?

----------


## Neetje

Beroerd  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik wilde dat ik nog in mijn jeugd zat, geen pijn èn nog verwachtingsvol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

*Sterkte Suske* .. en *Luuss, jij ook sterkte* .. mannen hé (heb het gelezen; je zou ze toch een mep geven op den duur zeg!)

*Sterkte Neetje*, hopelijk geeft de MRI iets van duidelijkheid!!

*Elisa*, ik sluit me daar volledig bij aan ... héérlijk terug naar een onbezorgde ,beschermde jeugd (al heb ik die maar deels gehad)

Ik voel me vandaag redelijk; ik slaap al dagen héél véél en dat doet me duidelijk goed!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me niet zo best, ben gisteren gaan revalideren en ben wat stijfkes en heb pijn. Heb ook vanmorgen mijn maandstonden door gekregen pfff.... :Frown: 
Heb wel goed geslapen, maar heb gisteren wel iets ingenomen omdat het nodig was. Soms doe ik dat meestal als ik veel last heb van spierpijn, daar ontspant dan heel mijn lichaam door.

Voor iedereen die pijn heeft of zich beroerd voelt, heel veel sterkte lieve leden.

Veel liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@luuss  :Smile:  heb bij een chiroprator/ osteopaat geweest .....bekken komt los en een 1/2 uur nadien zit het terug vast  :EEK!: een uitleg kunnen ze me niet geven .....

@ ag :Smile:  ja ik ken dit ook ag, kindertijd heb ik niet gehad, zekers in onze tijd als je op leeftijd van 14 jaar moest gaan werken .....als inwonende winkelmeisje in Brussel , zondagmorgen met vuile was naar huis en s'avonds terug, uren kloppen onbeperkt ......om 06u00 opstaan -winkel ging open om 06u30 en s'avonds om 22u00 nog de winkel aan 't kuisen ...voeg daarbij hun huisgezin van 4 personen bij. Dat was pure kinderarbeid .....ik weet vanwaar al mijn problemen wel komen .... mijn moeder was tevree  :Mad:  zo was ze van me af ....en bracht je de som van 4.500 oude franken binnen (jaar 1966) en moest ze je geen eten geven ...nochtans hadden we het thuis niet nodig want we waren goed bemiddeld ....begrijpe wie het kan ....

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Zo te lezen was het ook geen fijne tijd in je jeugd. Ja vroeger werd dat nogal meer gedaan kinderen laten werken hé. Ook mijn moeder moest vroeg gaan werken om geld te verdienen. Ze is ook al sinds haar 49 ste invalide. Zou allemaal niet mogen mensen zo vroeg laten werken, maar wat doe je daar aan destijds.
En dan op latere beginnen mensen te sukkelen, moesten we de tijd maar eens kunnen terug draaien, maar helaas gaat dat niet. 

Zit je precies niet mee met je bekken hé Suske, heb je zoveel last? Ja soms die dokter hé met hun uitleg. Je zou voor minder weemoedig worden.
Ook een tijdje geleden bij mij met mijne pols/artrose konden ze mij ook geen seurieuse uitleg geven.
De ene zij zo de andere zo pfff.... :Confused: begrijp je best hoor.

Sterkte meid  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me moe vandaag, heb vanmorgen die mri scan gehad van mijn linker wervelkolom. Ondanks mijn claustrofobie heb ik m goed doorstaan. 

Uitslag over een week ... ik wordt knettergek van het brandende gevoel


*moet even wennen om hier op t forum te zijn

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Eng hé zo'n mri krijg daar hyperventilatie in, neem altijd een halve temesta. Nu nu nog even geduld op d'n uitslag.

Kan je geen warmte zak of iets anders tegen dat brandend gevoel leggen. Misschien neemt dan de pijn wat weg,of helpt dat niet?

----------


## Neetje

@dotito

Ik lag gelukkig met mijn hoofd aan het uiteinde en me zusje had haar hand op me schouder  :Smile: 

Warmte kan ik nu echt niet verdragen, das juist het irritante. Ik zit nu bij de verwarming en zelfs dat irriteert al bij mijn scheenbeenzenuw. Soms kan ik niet eens een warme douche nemen  :Frown:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoi allemaall, sorry dat ik niks van me heb laten horen, maar ik heb het echt druk met school en geen puf om dan nog op de pc te komen sorry! 

Ik voel me niet zo heel super,, en dat gevoel issteeds vaker, en ik moet erover praten maar ik kan het gewoon niet ,die stap t is zo moeilijk... Maarja
Met mn pols gaat het oook steeds slechter vind ik, heb nu een gewichtje van 1 kg om de kracht[ook al is het genoeg ..] te trainen en in de stand goed te houden.Gaat dat alllemaal heell goed en kan ik het ''blind'' dan gaan we met zon apparaat oefenen. Ik zie t allemaal maar somber in.. 
Owja ik ga jullie weer voor eeen week verlaten, ik moet vanaf 14 feb tot en met 18 feb stage lopen ,miss dat ik savonds even kijkk maar dat weeet ik niet.

Zaterdag ben ik jarig !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefss

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Ja dat is niet alles dat je niet kan douchen. Zenuwpijn is soms voor zot te worden heb daar met momenten ook last van,gelukkig is het de laatste tijd gebeterd.
Hoop dat bij jou snel wat minder pijn doet.

Veel betershap 

Ilona,

Je moet je niet altijd excuseren meid, dat hoeft niet. Is nog altijd vrijblijvend dit forum :Big Grin: .
Wel minder dat je je niet zo goed voelt, en dat je pols nog steeds niet genezen is.
Alé zaterdag ben je jarig, goed vieren hé!
En veel succes op je stages.
Daaaaaag

Veel liefs en hou je goed hé meid.

Do

----------


## christel1

Aan iedereen die zit te sukkelen, veel beterschap... zit ook al een week te sukkelen met mijn nek en rug, 't zal de artrose zijn die aan het zakken en aan het stijgen is.... daarjuist naar de apotheek geweest achter verwarmende spierzalf en ventje heeft mij ingewreven en ik hem.... kunnen we samen klagen tegen elkaar.... 
Ben heel blij voor mijn dochter, gisteren heeft ze haar uitslag gekregen van haar semestriële examens en ze had 79 % en dit voor haar eerste jaar aan de univ, dat vind ik echt schitterend, zeker als ik besef wat ze er allemaal moet voor doen (heel veel, echt), dus over die vakken moet ze zich al geen zorgen meer te maken want die krijgt ze niet meer in het 2de semester, hopelijk gaat het net zo goed, 't zal blokken, blokken en nog eens blokken worden en dan in september up naar haar laatste master jaar...

----------


## Suske'52

christel  :Smile:  proficiat !!!met je dochter en de mama zo fier als een gieter...... zegt men hier. :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

ja dat mag je wel zeggen zo fier als een gieter... nochtans had ze het in het lager, secundair onderwijs moeilijker als mijn zoon (heel veel verstand maar gebruikt er maar 1/4de van zeg ik dan altijd) en hij mocht zijn master ook doen van mij maar hij wou niet... hij heeft zijn bachelor in toegepaste informatica gehaald, mijn dochter heeft eerst haar bachelor communicatie management gedaan en doet nu haar master communicatiewetenschappen... dus ze zal een MaNaBa hebben zoals ze het hier noemen (master na bachelor)...

----------


## Agnes574

Proficiat Christel!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Fijn dat je de MRI goed hebt doorstaan ondanks claustrofobie!
Wachten duurt altijd lang, maar zeker op uitslag van onderzoek!
Ik hoop dat er iets uit komt waar je wat mee kan om die brandende pijn weg te nemen!
Misschien voelt het beter als je de verwarming lager zet en meer kleding aan doet en/of deken over je heen trekt?
Veel sterkte in elk geval!

@ Elisabeth,
Jammer soms dat er geen tijdmachine bestaat om even terug te gaan  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je zoveel slaapt en dat het je goed doet!

@ Do,
Goed dat je woensdag bent wezen revalideren  :Smile: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel wat beter!
Vervelend dat je geen duidelijke uitleg kreeg over je pols/artrose!  :Frown:  Erg verwarrend als doktoren allemaal iets anders zeggen  :Confused: 

@ Suske,
Vervelend dat men niet weet waarom je na 1/2 uur weer terug vast zit! Hebben ze dat wel verder onderzocht waarom dat zo is of gooien ze het op reuma/fibromyalgie?

@ Ilonaa,
Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag, hoop dat het een leuke dag was!
Vervelend dat je je niet lekker voelt en dat je pols nog steeds pijn doet!  :Frown: 
Succes en veel plezier met stage!

@ Christel,
Super dat je dochter geslaagd is! Ja voor goed resultaat moet je soms heel had weren en leren! 
Vervelend dat jij loopt te sukkelen met nek en rug, hopelijk heeft die spierzalf wat verlichting gebracht!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed  :Smile:  Van vrijdag op zaterdag gezellig bij een vriend wezen logeren, gister lekker ontspannen, vandaag druk bezig met school. Gelukkig heeft pap lps opgeruimd en keuken/woonkamer beetje opgeruimd en gestofzogen, enige troep is nu mijn schoolspullen  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## loesdewater

Vandaag voel ik me fit

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk .. zou echter nog uren hebben kunnen slapen.. maar dat kan niet op valentijnsdag hé  :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Wens u dochter een dikke proficiat van mij.

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best. Heb me heel weekend slecht gevoeld, tot hyperventileren toe.
Volgens mij ben ik onbewust weer met van alles en nog wat bezig, vandaar die hyperventilatie(geen pretje). Precies of ze steken met een mes in u borstkas zo erg heb ik er last van.
Dan had ik ook nog last van rug/been pijn en een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd pff.... :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en beterschap lieve Do,
Dikke valentijnsknuffel Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Dank u wel,

En een dikke Valentijnsknuffel terug lieve Aggie.

Veel liefs Do X X X

----------


## Luuss0404

@ loesdewater,
Fijn dat jij je fit voelt, geniet ervan!  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Valentijnsdag of niet, slapen is erg belangrijk!

@ Do,
He vervelend dat je je zo slecht voelt tot hyperventileren aan toe! 
Hopelijk voel je je snel wat beter! Sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me zwaar belabberd en verdrietig! Sommige mensen denken echt alleen aan hunzelf en aan niemand anders  :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Do en Luuss,

Sterkte en beterschap!!

Dikke knuff van mij!!!
XXXXXXXXXX Ag

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me vandaag heel slecht.

2 weken geleden was ik bij mijn vriendin die afstand heeft genomen en toen ik voorstelde om samen toch nog leuke dingen te gaan doen, ging ze stralen en beloofde mij dat als ik me goed voelde dat we iets zouden afspreken. Vorige week zondag belde ik mijn vriendin om komende zaterdag een bakkie te komen doen, kon ik voor haar koken en samen een flimpie kijken. Ze zette de afspraak in haar agenda, maar van harte ging het niet. Maargoed de afspraak was gemaakt en het gaf mij motivatie om mijn huis een beetje op te ruimen.

Gisteren was het valentijn en kreeg ik een koel mailtje met de mededeling dat ze zaterdag af wil zeggen omdat het (nog) niet goed voelt ... ik zakte door de grond

Ben vandaag ook bij de psychiater geweest, ik krijg nu psycho-therapie en medicatie.

Alleen duurt het allemaal zo lang.

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte aan de rest die zich vandaag niet zo lekker voelt  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

sterkte luuss,
zal ff gaan kijken op een paar topics wat er gebeurd is......waarom jij je zo voelt!

----------


## dotito

@Aggie, Luuss,

Dank u wel, ach vroeg of laat zal het wel eens beteren :Wink: 

Luussje voor jou ook heel veel sterkte meid, verdrietig voelen is niet fijn hé :Frown:   :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik me moe heb hoofdpijn en voel me niet zo best in algemeen.

Aan iedereen die het nodig heeft veel liefde/steun toegewenst.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag zeer uitgerust wakker geworden wat voelt dat zalig aan :Big Grin: . Ik was gisteren zo kapot van die revalidatie dat ik als een blok in slaap ben gevallen. 

Heb nog wel wat pijn aan mijn rug, maar ' k voel me mentaal al iets beter.
Ben zo blij vandaag :Smile:  dat ik me wat beter voel.

----------


## Agnes574

Och arme ... dat is niet leuk zeg!!

Vergeet aub die unfaire vriendin en ga door!!
Leven in het verleden belet je om van het heden te genieten... wie weet zie je zo die leuke meid uit je buurt over het hoofd die mss wel een oogje op je heeft!!
Ik kan geloven dat je je heel slecht voelt, daarom; breek met die meid; ze is jou écht niet waard!!!

Sterkte neetje,
Dikke knuff Ag Xx


> Ik voel me vandaag heel slecht.
> 
> 2 weken geleden was ik bij mijn vriendin die afstand heeft genomen en toen ik voorstelde om samen toch nog leuke dingen te gaan doen, ging ze stralen en beloofde mij dat als ik me goed voelde dat we iets zouden afspreken. Vorige week zondag belde ik mijn vriendin om komende zaterdag een bakkie te komen doen, kon ik voor haar koken en samen een flimpie kijken. Ze zette de afspraak in haar agenda, maar van harte ging het niet. Maargoed de afspraak was gemaakt en het gaf mij motivatie om mijn huis een beetje op te ruimen.
> 
> Gisteren was het valentijn en kreeg ik een koel mailtje met de mededeling dat ze zaterdag af wil zeggen omdat het (nog) niet goed voelt ... ik zakte door de grond
> 
> Ben vandaag ook bij de psychiater geweest, ik krijg nu psycho-therapie en medicatie.
> 
> Alleen duurt het allemaal zo lang.

----------


## christel1

Echt niet plezant om zo'n dingens te horen te krijgen, veel sterkte. 
Vandaag voel ik me opgelucht, ben met mijn oud wagentje naar de keuring geweest, had er zelf wat zitten aan werken (gatjes opgevuld, schuren en spuiten) en hij is er nog doorgeraakt maar ik denk dat het zijn laatste jaar gaat zijn.... ik zal mijn dochter haar schoonpapa er eens laten naar kijken, mijn uitlaat moet vastgezet worden en wat roest onderaan verwijdert, en hij heeft een put om in te kruipen.... dus ik weet weer wat doen volgende winter

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vnadaag ging het wel redelijk goed :Big Grin: , maar net bij de fysio geweest bagger begger bagger ongelovelijk pijnlijk en dan hebbe ze alleen nog maar je nek onderzocht. Pff word nog wat met behandelen dan!

Maja vandaaaf lekker niets doen ff met school bezig, en dan morgen heerlijk stage zin in :Big Grin:  En dan overmorgen - vrijdag- eesrt tot 12 uur naar school en dan naar huis en dan naar et ziekenhuis :S 

Maar nu eerst lekker rusten! Ben hartstikke moe

----------


## Agnes574

Rust lekker Jorien!!

----------


## Neetje

@Agnes574
Ik doe mijn best, maar de pijn in mijn ziel overheerst

@christel1
Altijd leuk als je iets kan doen wat je voldoening geeft  :Smile: 

@dolfijnjorien
Behandelen doet altijd zeer, maar hoe meer pijn de behandeling geeft des te lichter is de pijn die je daarna voelt. Ik heb het vandaag ook weer mogen ervaren. Pijnlijke elektroden op de schouder en sinds vanmiddag weinig last  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> @Agnes574
> 
> @dolfijnjorien
> Behandelen doet altijd zeer, maar hoe meer pijn de behandeling geeft des te lichter is de pijn die je daarna voelt. Ik heb het vandaag ook weer mogen ervaren. Pijnlijke elektroden op de schouder en sinds vanmiddag weinig last


o echt nou maar ik wil geen elektrische schokken ofzo hoor... Maar voel nu wel verschikkelijke hoofdpijn enzo opkomen. Maar goed moest van de fysio ontspannen nou ik zo van suc6 als je me dat wil leren :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Erg jammer dat ze eerst toezegd op eten en filmpje en het daarna intrekt  :Frown: 
Ik heb 3,5 jaar samengewoond met een erg lief persoon maar we groeiden uit elkaar dus het ging uit, vrienden wouden we echt wel zijn maar dat lukte eerst niet, dus na een tijdje afstand hebben we weer contact gezocht en nu zijn we hele goede vrienden... wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat het wel goed zou kunnen komen, maar dat daar tijd en afstand voor nodig kan zijn...en werkt het toch niet dan zijn er zoals Agnes zegt andere leuke meiden en is deze meid het toch niet waard...
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Do,
Fijn dat jij je mentaal weer wat beter voelt  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Fijn dat je autootje nog een jaartje langer mee mag  :Smile: 

@ Jorien,
Fijn dat het redelijk gaat en dat je zin hebt in stage! Rust lekker uit en succes vrijdag en met de behandeling!

Vandaag voel ik me ietsje beter. Ik voelde mij vanaf afgelopen vrijdag al niet lekker, af en aan misselijk, buikpijn, koorts (warm en dan weer koud en dan weer warm), duizelig, onrustig, hoofdpijn etc en ben ongesteld... Maandag met veel moeite op school geweest, dinsdag niet heen gegaan want ik voelde mij zo ziek/zwak/misselijk en kreeg geen hap door mijn keel, gister na 1,5/2 dagen weer wat gegeten het smaakte me prima maar echt eten zoals normaal lukte me echt nog niet. Vandaag wel minder last van alles maar nog niet in staat naar school te gaan. Morgen moet ik wel heen want ik heb alleen maar verplichte lessen, dus hopelijk hou ik het vol...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo ik ben weer terug van weggeweest, hebben jullie mij nog een pietsje gemist? ha,ha,  :Big Grin: 

Luuss: hoi lieverd wat een ellende als jij je zo ziek voelt..even aanzien of je morgne kunt reizen naar school, anders in je "bed" blijven!!! beterschap, dikke kus x  :Smile: 

Do: sterkte met je rug...warme knuffel  :Wink: 

Agnes: Slaap lekker bij lieverd, dan voel jij je misschien weer wat beter...goed weekend alvast... :Embarrassment: 

Christel: gaaf zelf sleutelen aan je eigen auto...succes ermee, en òòk met je gezondheid... :Big Grin: 

Jorien: hoi meid...sterkte in het ziekenhuis...veel plezier met de stage, en na je fysio is mijn ervaring dat je dan gelijk een pil moet innemen tegen de pijn!!!  :Wink:  hou vol liefje...

Neetje: Sterkte met je behandelingen èn je gezondheid...pijn lijden is zeer vermoeiend, dat weten we allemaal... :Frown:  òòk hartenpijn is ellendig...sterkte ermee..."mijn" ervaring is als vrouwen of mannen afstand willen nemen betekent dat: De relatie is voorbij!!! hèèl verdrietig en ik weet er over mee te praten...laat het bezinken en weet dat je goud waard bent, dus op een goede dag tref je een ander persoon, eerst maar dit verwerken....wel kan het zijn zoals Luuss vertelt, over een tijd misschien kun je er anders mee omgaan...dan "wordt" het een andere situtatie als je dat wilt, en als dit zich zo voordoet....houd moed en koppie omhoog!....Sterkte....  :Embarrassment: 

Ik ben moe en heb andere ongemakken, maar enfin  :Stick Out Tongue:  elke dag is er èèn nietwaar?

Prettige, gemoedelijke, fijne avond lieve mensen....een warme knuffel van mij...Elisa... :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

ja met aan mijn auto te sleutelen, heb ik precies onder een auto gelegen, letterlijk en figuurlijk, ik sta vol blauwe plekken.... maar dat is ook omdat ik bloedverdunners neem eigenlijk maar 't is geen zicht hoor... en met 50 € kosten kan mijn auto'ken nog een jaarke mee, als ik dat in de garage had moeten laten doen had het mij minstens 500 euro gekost en dat doe ik niet meer voor een auto van 14 jaar.... en dan zeggen ze nog dat vrouwen niet handig zijn, ha ha ha.... ikke wel hoor, altijd geweest, ja ik heb ook een tijd alleen gewoond en dan heb je geen vent bij de hand om sommige dingens te doen, heb ooit eens een gasfornuis zelf aangekoppeld en geen lekken gehad... 
@Luus, verzorg je maar goed hoor, er hangt griep in de lucht he en ook iedereen die zich platjes voelt, rusten, rusten rusten... 
Ik dacht gisteren en vandaag dat ik een blaasontsteking had om dat ik om de vijf voet moest gaan plassen, nee hoor, na 7 maand is tante roos nog eens op bezoek en ik dacht dat ik er vanaf ging zijn.. hopelijk is het nu de laatste keer, ik haat het..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook al een paar keer alleen gewoond; is kan ook bijna alles zelf, makkelijk is dat hé Christel  :Big Grin: .

Welkom terug Elisa... ik heb je idd gemist  :Wink: ........... Iedere dag is er één idd en daar moeten we zo goed en kwaad als gaat van genieten  :Big Grin: 
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, heel handig is dat als je als vrouw/man eens alleen gewoond hebt  :Big Grin: 
mijn ventje kan ook strijken en poetsen hoor, het strijken duurt wel wat langer dan als ik het doe, maar hij doet het toch maar. Juist van computers heb ik geen verstand.... maar met 2 informaticussen (zoon en ventje) lukt dat wel hoor, laat ik hen er aan prutsen als er iets aan scheelt en dochter kent heel veel van programma's, dus kan ik bij haar ook terecht eigenlijk. En ik ben dan beter in Taal dan mijn kinderen, dus ik mag altijd nakijken of er geen fouten instaan als ze iets geschreven hebben (in het frans dan hé, hun NL is dik OK). Heb deze zomer heel mijn huis geschilderd aan de achterzijde, maar ik heb hoogtevrees, dus die lader was er soms wat "te veel" aan. 
Nu liggen mijn mannen hier te snurken, ventje komt van zijn werk en is een dutje aan het doen en met de honden ben ik gaan wandelen in het bos, dus die zijn ook bekaf. 
Straks naar de apotheek, maandstonden he en na 7 maand zijn die wel heel hevig doorgekomen, niet te doen, buikpijn en rugpijn.. ik haat het

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisa,
Ik heb je ook gemist hoor  :Wink:  Fijn dat je het leuk hebt gehad!
En inderdaad elke dag is er één ~^_^~

@ Christel,
Scheelt erg veel geld als je bepaalde dingen zelf kan, is ook wel zo handig  :Wink: 
Ik hoop voor je dat het de laatste keer tante roos zal zijn!

@ Agnes,
Alweer beetje bijgekomen van de grote schoonmaak en het gezellige maar drukke bezoek?

Vandaag voel ik mij iets beter... ik ben naar school geweest, koste me wel wat moeite, maar was ook de moeite waard... had dinsdag en gister eigenlijk niks gemist volgens mijn klasgenoten en van leraressen nog geen e-mail terug over vervangingsopdracht of herkansen les... Nu lekker uitrusten en op krachten komen, Heavy zit in elk geval lekker bij mij.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Moest van 8.45 - 16.00 uur naar school, maar ging omme 12.00 uur naar huis. Om 14.10 moest ik bij de gyneacoloog zijn, dus ik kom daar en werempel ze liep wel een uur uit!!! Maar goed zat bij de gyn was gelukkig allemaal goed, geen een of andere verzakking! Alleen mijn bekkenbodem spieren waren verschikkelijk slap. En ook staan mijn bekken WEL gekanteld en niet zoals de huisarts beweerde dat dat niet kon op mijn leeftijd! Dus moest ook nog een röntgenfoto van mijn rug en bekken laten maken en urine in moeten laten leveren. Over 2 week hoor ik daar de uitslag van, verder moet ik naar een bekkenbodem fysio toe, en over 3 maanden weer naar de gyn toe..... heb vaan 14.00 tot 16.00 uur in het ziekenhuis gezeten :Frown:  :Frown:  Belachelijk!!
Daarna bij de hema warme chocolade melk drinken met wat lekkers :Big Grin:  Daarna ff boodschappjes gedaan en toen naar huis,,, 

Vanavond lekker niets doen!

----------


## Agnes574

@ Luuss,
Dat 'bijkomen' gaat wel een paar weekjes duren door de CVS vrees ik..
Dit weekeind en volgende week gelukkig alleen thuis, dus heerlijk niksen en rusten/slapen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Uitslag Mri: geen afwijkingen

Nu doorverwezen naar 'n nieuwe neuroloog in een ziekenhuis waar ik nog niet geweest ben

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
Fijn dat je geen verzakking of cystes ofzo hebt  :Smile:  Achja een huisarts weet van alles een beetje, dus is maar goed dat je bij een specialist bent geweest en nu weet dat je bekken dus gekanteld is en de bekkenbodemspieren zwak. Hopelijk helpt de bekkenbodem fysio!

@ Agnes,
Lekker dat je het huis voor jezelf hebt dit weekend en komend weekend, kan je echt even tijd voor jezelf nemen, geen 'gezeur' aan je hoofd en lekker rusten!

@ Neetje,
Geruststellend en fijn dat MRI goed was, maar toch ergens vervelend want dan weet je niet waar dat pijnlijke gevoel vandaan komt... hopelijk kan die andere neuroloog je verder helpen! Sterkte!

Ik ga zo mijn bedje opzoeken, ben moe. Het is alleen druk hier, mijn broer met 2 vrienden hebben veel lawaai bij Top Gear kijken...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Sterkte meid, vervelend als je denkt dat je er van af bent, dat tòch weer kan komen...ja soms wordt je vervelend van de pijn, echt akelig...! bah...
grappig je verhaal, de blauwe plekken, je lijkt dan wel mishandeld  :Big Grin:  dat krijg je idd van de bloedverdunners, maar hartstikke tof meid dat je het zelf repareert, dat mooie oude bakkie (auto) van jou...Gaafff 

Dolfijnjorien: van 2 to 4 in het ziekenhuis...valt wel mee meid,  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( hihi)(ehh balen) maar je hebt allesssssss goed doorstaan, goed zo, hèèl fijn dat je het achter de rug hebt...ik hoop dat het een vriendelijke vrouwelijke arts was...je zag er erg tegen op, fijn dat je het vertelt...nadien naar de Hema voor wat lekkers...ja dat heb je verdiend  :Big Grin:  geweldig meissie...voor de rest goed je best doen met je bekken gebeuren...Zet hem op...

Agnes: lief gezegd hoor, dank je wel... :Wink:  ik wens jou vèèl rust toe dit weekend en het volgende als je alleen bent, heb het goed, heb het fijn, en lekker relaxen....liefss

Neetje: goed nieuws, ( MRI)dat kun je alvast wegstrepen, nu op naar het volgende, de "Neuroloog" houd de moed erin, het duurt soms even voordat men een diagnose kan stellen...

Luuss: Ochhhhhhhhh Top Gear....haha ik vindt dat òòk geweldig leuk, alleen kijk ik niet meer elke week....fijn dat je iets opknapt en dapper dat je toch naar school bent geweest vrijdag...pfff vermoeind hoor...prettig weekend, èn laat je verwennen door iemand...beetje kalm aan doen....doegieee  :Embarrassment: 

vandaag voel ik mij wisselvallig....kan vriezen of dooien....geen zin om na de ene vriend te gaan, de andere kan niet, nou ja ga ik maar ff stofzuigen en wat rommel opruimen of een beetje lezen, kan ik later wel weer achter de pc kruipen en wat schrijven...dat houd mij van de straat...haha  :Big Grin:  fijne dag verder.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dodito: jij òòk alle goeds lieverd.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ik ben precies een lekkende koe nu... met tante roos en die bloedverdunners, we wilden vandaag een dagje naar de Ardennen gaan maar ik zag het niet zitten om van toilet naar toilet te gaan lopen... 
Ik ben wel blij vandaag, hebben een weekje Ardennen geboekt voor juni.... ja in België maar via een NL operator, scheelt verdemme 50 euro in prijs (goedkoper).... nu weet ik waarom daar zo veel NL zitten in juni... waarvoor eens googlen toch goed kan zijn he... binnen de 10 dagen gaan we de papieren krijgen en we zijn er al 2 keer geweest dus we kennen de omgeving en de streek en ook de bungalow waar we gaan logeren en als het meevalt kunnen we misschien in september of oktober nog eens een weekje gaan want we zijn niet meer gebonden aan de schoolvakanties voor de kinderen en dat scheelt een pak in prijs... hopelijk hebben we goed weer, we hebben al 2 keer geluk gehad dat het heel warm was in die periode, dus hopelijk nu ook en er is een zwembad, wat moet je nog meer hebben ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Even tijd voor jezelf kan ook heel lekker zijn  :Wink:  
Ja school was vermoeiend maar ben blij dat het lukte om te gaan  :Smile:  

@ Christel,
Jammer dat dagje weg niet doorging  :Frown:  Maar super dat je al een vakantie geboekt hebt! Ja googlen is wel handig voor prijsvergelijkingen!

Gister gezellig naar een vriend gegaan, even gewandeld (zonnetje scheen wel maar was koud, wel mooi met de sneeuwklokjes!), boodschappen gedaan, hij kookte lekker eten, heb kliekje meegekregen voor als we thuis soep met brood zouden eten, leuk gekletst en documentaire gezien over The Doors "When you're strange" en toen naar huis gegaan.
Vandaag lekker geslapen, werd wakker van het zonnetje, Heavy ligt lekker bij mij en voel me weer wat beter en vooral rustiger.

----------


## christel1

@Luus, ja waarvoor onze Nederburen wel niet goed zijn he.... ik wil direct Neder-belg worden, zou wel een schone mengeling zijn, kan ik ook supporteren voor Oranje, wat ik nu ook al doe hoor, zeker met de wereldbeker voetbal, ik was zo teleurgesteld dat jullie niet gewonnen hadden... 
Hier is het al een hele dag donker en grijs, niet echt gezellig en koud buiten en nu moeten we buiten met de honden, middagwandeling maken...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja het beste van beide landen combineren zou een leuke uitkomst zijn  :Wink: 
Jammer dat het bij jullie donker en grijs is, hier is het wel koud maar het zonnetje is aanwezig  :Smile: 
Gister tijdens de wandeling hebben we veel sneeuwklokjes gezien en van andere bomen en bloemen kwamen ook al knopjes boven, werd daar echt blij van!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

In mijn tuin bloemen de sneeuwklokjes, de sieruien-hyachinten-blauw druifjes -bieslook komen volop uit de grond ,rozenblaadjes rekken zich uit aan hun takken dit geeft moed en een fijn gevoel.... het ontwaken vd. natuur , energieboots  :Smile:  elke dag doe ik mijn ronde . :Wink: ik ben een natuurmens .

----------


## Neetje

Ik vind jullie redelijk positief in het leven staan, hoop dat ik er iets aan heb voor de toekomst.

Vandaag voel ik me boos en verdrietig

----------


## sietske763

vandaag heb ik boven en onder kiespijn, komt goed uit want vanmiddag is mijn co afspraak en meestal werkt het zo dat als je kiespijn hebt dat het de ""tandarts dag"" even weg is zodat je geen kies kan aanwijzen.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte vanmiddag Sietske!!

Neetje; ik voel me vandaag ook boos en verdrietig door (wer maar 's even) onbegrip van m'n partner vannacht! Gelukkig ist nu alweer over.. en kwam hij zich met een lief cadeautje verontschuldigen  :Wink: ..mannen hé!!  :Big Grin: 

Sommige mensen denken alles beter te weten en zeggen je 'doe dit en dat'.. terwijl ze geen benul hebben van de vermoeidheid en pijn die ik ervaar...
Ik wens mijn ergste vijand m'n pijnen en CVS niet toe, maar af en toe zou ik toch wel even iemand achter het behang willen plakken!!

Het belangrijkste echter is om na de regen de zon al te zien... niet blijven zitten met negatieve gevoelens en gedachten .. dat is een hele kunst hoor soms; maar dat kun je jezelf aanleren!!
Bouw zelfvertrouwen op en weet dat jij uniek bent en daardoor een fantastisch persoon!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik vind jullie redelijk positief in het leven staan, hoop dat ik er iets aan heb voor de toekomst.
> 
> Vandaag voel ik me boos en verdrietig


Waarom voel je je boos en verdrietig???
Mss helpt het om van je af te praten/schrijven??
Mag, moet niet hé!!
Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ... volledig gebroken...
Door de CVS ver niets geslapen... van 7u tot 12u denk ik.
In bed, uit bed, in bed, uit bed... man,man wat een nacht!!

----------


## Neetje

> Waarom voel je je boos en verdrietig???
> Mss helpt het om van je af te praten/schrijven??
> Mag, moet niet hé!!
> Sterkte!!
> Xx Ag


Ik wil een keer heel mijn verhaal kwijt hier, maar weet niet of dit forum ook leesbaar is voor niet leden. En het is toch iets persoonlijks

Thnx iig

Ook vandaag ben ik boos en verdrietig ... en eenzaam  :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

Dit forum is ook leesbaar voor niet-leden idd ...
Mail het anders een keer naar iemand hier die je vertrouwt??
Bij 'stuur bericht' kun je een Privé-bericht sturen of een email...

Sterkte en laat de moed niet zakken Neetje!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

T zal een heel boekwerk zijn ...

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed, oefeningen voor mn pols gaan ook goed,opgebouwd naar 1 minuut en moet naar 2 minuten,moet nu ook soort gewichtheffen erbij en dan zorgen dat ie in de goede stand blijft staan en niet afwijkt maar de pijn word er helaas nog niet minder mee in April terug naar de dokter voor controle(of het heeft gewerkt) en 6 mei naar de fysio daar in h'sum heeft dit traject niet geholpen en als ik nog steeds pijn heb dan stuurt hij me weer door en dan gaan ze iets anders doen denk ik :Confused: . 
Stageweek ging opzich ook wel goed was best leuk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Hoe gaat het met jullie? 
Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft : Beterschap,sterkte of succes! 


Liefsss

Ilona

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb vandaag een 'gevoel van onbegrip' in mijn lichaam

----------


## christel1

Voel me down, mijn zus moet vrijdag waarschijnlijk terug naar het ziekenhuis.... het grote K woord waar ze al 11 jaar tegen aan het vechten is... hopelijk nog geen te slecht nieuws...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja heerlijk dat de sneeuwklokjes zich laten zien en dat andere bloemen uit de grond komen of knopjes maken aan bomen, heb echt zin in de lente, geeft zeker een energieboost!  :Big Grin:  Geniet lekker van de bloempjes in je tuin!

@ Neetje,
Hopelijk kan je je boosheid en verdriet uiten, bv door te schrijven, sporten of even lekker wandelen. Kan soms heerlijk zijn even die negatieve energie kwijt te raken...
Positief blijven is niet altijd makkelijk, maar soms kunnen hele kleine dingetjes je dag wat beter maken...
Laatst toen ik mij niet lekker en verdrietig voelde ben ik wel even wezen wandelen, de buurkat kwam er gelijk aangehobbeld met verhalen (gemauw), op het veldje was een baas een stok aan het weggooien voor een enthousiaste hond en kindertjes waren aan het spelen en lachen, ik kreeg gelijk een glimlach op mijn gezicht  :Smile: 
Je kan hier ook een soort dagboek aanmaken en volgens mij kan je dat zo instellen dat alleen je vrienden die kunnen zien, dus misschien dat je dat kan doen of idd zoals Agnes zegt een prive berichtje naar iemand sturen...

@ Sietske,
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de tandarts!

@ Agnes,
Jammer dat je weer onbegrip kreeg van je partner, maar wel lief dat hij zich zo verontschuldigde...
Vervelend dat je zo slecht geslapen hebt, is niet bevordelijk voor je CVS etc  :Frown: 
Hopelijk kan je lekker rusten en slaap je komende nacht weer beter!

@ Ilonaa,
Hopelijk helpen de oefeningen uiteindelijk wel tegen de pijn!
Fijn dat het op stage wel leuk was en goed ging  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Ik hoop voor je dat het geen slecht nieuws is! 
Heel veel sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me mentaal wel prima, heb alleen last van verkoudheid/hooikoorts...

----------


## Neetje

Zo een dagboek lijkt mij wel iets idd, dan kan ik daar ook mijn hele verhaal eerst kwijt en kan ik zelf bepalen wie het wel of niet kan lezen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wie schrijft die blijft.... :Big Grin:  ik heb nu een hele lamme arm, en ga nu stoppen en Bhody uitlaten en wat koken....

Lieve Christel:  :Embarrassment:  ik heb iets geschreven bij een kaarsje aansteken...Sterkte lieverd!

----------


## Neetje

Zo, ik heb sinds vanmorgen anti depressiva voor een jaar ... citalopram

----------


## Elisabeth9

Iloona: Wat fijn dat je de stage plezierig en leuk vond, goed zo, dat is leuk nieuws om te horen....beterschap met je pols meissie, succes met je 2 min...het is zwaar en pijnlijk, hopenlijk gaat het over een tijdje wat beter met de bewegingen en doet het minder pijn...sterkte ermee, knuffel  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Agnes: Grrrrrr die man ook!!! Een dikke kus en cadeau mag het goedmaken  :Big Grin:  niet verkeerd Aggie, alhoewel wij vrouwen al tevreden zijn met een "goed" gesprek...maar ja, praten is soms moeilijk en daar heb ik ook wel eens last van....pffffffff ik hoop tevens dat jij dit weekend wat meer rust kunt krijgen, en lèkker lang mag en kunt slapen....Sterkte...Liefsssssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: voor een jaar medicijnen gekregen....wauw, dat is een goed begin....veel succes met het beginnen eraan, ik hoop dat jij je over een tijdje wat prettiger en blijer gaat voelen...houd moed....het kan even duren voordat het gaat werken...toi toi toi  :Wink: 

Luuss: Ja wat een gedoe he met die verkoudheid/hooikoorts...ik heb het namelijk ook maar ik begin meestal pas met medicijnen te slikken in april....ik hoop Luuss dat je een hele fijne week hebt gehad en een beetje bent bijgekomen van het ziek zijn...verjaardag, vrienden bezoeken, enz...fijn weekend meid....hoe zit het met je stageplek? al iets gevonden? Liefssss  :Smile: 

IK voel mij wel oke op dit moment, dus ik heb nietssssss te melden...

Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ik ga nu met mijn dochter naar het ziekenhuis bij mijn zus op bezoek... ze willen nog een laatste poging met chemo starten maar de situatie is uitzichtloos en de behandeling zinloos....

----------


## Neetje

Veel sterkte Christel!

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,

ik wens je heel veel kracht toe, zo ook je zus die de chemo aangaat, in dit proces. We hopen het beste ervan.

Vandaag voelde ik me uitgeput. De week is gelukkig weer om.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@ christel sterkte joh, weet hoe je je voelt..... Wens jou, je zus maar ook je hele fam. heel veel sterkte toe!!

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter dan gisteren, gisteren was ik erg down en verdrietig, boos enzo... 
gisteravond nog bij de sporthal geweest en kijken bij badminton kriebelt toch wel om het weer te gaan doen. Dus aan de eind van de avond heb ik ook nog ff gebadmintont maar viel me toch tegen.... Vooral met dat tape op je rug werkt het sporten niet helemaal. En gister morgen nog bij de fysio geweest voor de 3 de keer deze week.....
Heb deze week genoeg therapeuten gezien, dinsdag gewone fysio, woensdag bekkenbodemfysio, donderdag shiatsu therapie, en vrijdag gewone fysio... Krijgt je lichaam toch een behoorlijke stoot van... 

Vandaag nog wel iets last van me rug, komt ook door de tape miss en last van me nek/hoofdpijn maar gaat wel weer over :Big Grin:  Straks nog ff alle oriflame bestelling weg brengen

Wens iedereen een fijn weekend

Dikke kus,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, maar moe heb het zo druk gehad de laatste tijd met van alles en nog wat. En heb dan ook weinig tijd met die revalidatie pff....
Zal blij zijn dat dat achter de rug is want de pijn is soms niet te doen.
Heb echt weekend nodig voor uit te rusten. Voor de rest heb ik wel een goede zaterdag gehad we zijn vandaag gaan winkelen. Heb een mooie kader gekocht voor mijne huwelijksfoto in de doen, ben zo blij daarmee :Big Grin: 
Voor de rest wil ik iedereen heel veel liefde/steun doorsturen die het nodig heeft.

Veel liefs en tot gauw :Wink: 

Salukes xxxxxxxxxxx :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Christel .... Mijn schoonmoeder heeft steeds terugkerende lymfeklierkanker...
Iedere 3 maanden adem inhouden tot we de positieve of negatieve resultaten horen (markerwaarden)..

Ik wens je zus énorm véél sterkte!! De K-ziekte is destructief!!
Kracht,moed en sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

ChristeL: ik lees net het bovenstaande over je zus.... :Frown:  ik heb er eigenlijk geen woorden voor, het klinkt intens verdrietig wat ik hoor over je zus en nog een chemo kuur als laatste om te kijken of dat nog iets kan betekenen voor haar gezondheid....

soms grijp je alles aan om beter te worden, maar het is erg zwaar dat ze dit moet dragen èn meemaken....veel sterkte lieverd, de pijn zit diep!!!..ik leef met jou èn zus èn je familie mee!!!! Vreslijk zoiets.....Kanker is een ingrijpende ziekte....soms kun je dit overwinnen, maar niet iedereen....Alle goeds met elkaar in het ziekenhuis en daarbuiten...
Liefss en een warme knuffel van mij....Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me aardig. ik heb een gesprek met de baas gehad.
Laten we zo zeggen, dat we een ieder eigen mening hebben. Ik doe 
het rustig aan, ik ben maar een vrijwilligster.
En verder bekijken ze het maar. Zolang ik 't gevoel niet krijg. dat 
ik gebruikt wordt.! Anders vertrek ik.

Voor diegene die zich niet goed voelde, veel sterkte, kracht en beterschap toe gewenst.! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me , net als gister, niet goed ... de pijn blijft maar toenemen (voeten, knieën,heupen,benen,rug..) en ik voel me zwakjes... ben 't eventjes goed beu!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ja dingen voor jezelf opschrijven kan erg helpen en het is fijn om zelf te bepalen wie het wel en niet mag lezen!
Hopelijk heb je niet teveel bijwerkingen van de Citalopram en voel je je over een tijdje weer wat beter!

@ Elisabeth,
Haha niet teveel schrijven he  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Christel,
Heel erg veel sterkte en kracht gewenst voor jou en je dierbaren!

@ Gossie,
Rust lekker uit!
Fijn dat je en gesprek hebt gehad met je baas, en gelijk heb je, jij bent vrijwilliger en als je je er niet meer goed bij voelt bekijken ze het maar  :Wink: 

@ Jorien,
Wat een drukte met al die therapieen naast school zeg!
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je lichaam daar een opstoot van krijgt en dat het vermoeiend is allemaal...
Hopelijk helpt het allemaal en kan je binnenkort ook weer porten!

@ Do,
Ik hoop voor je dat de revalidatie echt helpt, want het kost veel pijn en energie en vermoeidheid van je!
Lekker dat je er even uit bent geweest  :Smile: 

@ Agnes,
Spannend en stressvol elke 3 maand die uitslag! Erg vervelend dat je schoonma terugkerende lymfeklierkanker heeft  :Frown:  Geen oorzaak gevonden?
Vervelend zeg dat de pijn maar blijft toenemen, dan duurt een afspraak voor onderzoek/controle nog langer dan het al duurt!
Heeel veel sterkte!

Over afwezigheid hier/update: Vriendin waar ik vorige week maandag heen zou smste af dat ze ziek was, dinsdag verjaardag was leuk, vriendin van woensdag nam niet op toen ik belde en later mailde ze dat ze het druk had met baan zoeken, uitkering regelen en nieuw huisje zoeken omdat ze waarschijnlijk binnenkort op straat staat omdat haar vriend terug naar Engeland gaat, vond het wel jammer, maar door verkouden/hooikoorts kreeg ik opgezwollen klieren en enorm veel hoofdpijn (voorhoofdholteontsteking, krijg ik elk jaar en sinds meds van huisarts mij alleen maar langer zo ziek houden probeer ik het met kruiden en homeopathie op te lossen) dus kwam weinig van alle schooldingen die ik wou doen en van hier aanwezig zijn, want had geen concentratie en kon weinig verdragen  :Frown: 
Ik had zelf stageplekken benaderd maar of die willen mij meerdere dagen (ik mag maar 1 dag, eigenlijk 4 uurtjes) of ze hebben geen HBO begeleider (verplichting vanuit school waar ik het niet mee eens ben) dus heb ik mij via de schoolwerving ingeschreven voor een stageplek en die gemailt, hopelijk hoor ik daar vandaag of morgen wat over terug. Zolang ik via schoolwerving meedoe en nog geen antwoord terug heb mag ik ook nie op zoek naar een andere stageplek, dus ik hoop dat ik gauw iets hoor...
Maandag naar school geweest, was leuk maar vermoeiend. Gister en vandaag thuis bezig (gewees) met POP, samenvattingen, verslagen. Voel me nog ziekjes en heb het idee dat ik klink als een smurf, maar ga naar de verplichte lessen op school en probeer alles te doen voor school.

----------


## Ronald68

Ben een behoorlijke tijd afwezig geweest want het ging allemaal net iets te snel voor mij. Nu gaat het weer de goede kant op gelukkig.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

pff vandaag voel ik me iets beter dan afgelopen weekend. Afgelopen weekend kon ik helemaal niks meer, dus maandag heb ik die shiatsu therapie op gebeld en toen mocht ik ´s avonds direct langs komen terwijl die man het echt altijd tering druk heeft en ben wel blij dat ik heen mocht, nu iets minder last van me rug en morge maar gezellies naar stage toe!!
Vanmorgen bij de fysio geweest voor mijn nek ging al een stuk beter! :Big Grin:  

Daarna ff het ziekenhuis gebeld om te vragen of de uitslag van die röntgenfoto er al was. krijg je te horen ja het is al wel binnen hor mevr.maar weet niet of ik iets kan zien misschien wel maar misschien zit er wel geen scheur in bel vrijdag maar weer want dan is de dokter zelf aanwezig :Frown: 

en om kwart voor 1 was ik nog een keer op school aangekomen terwijl ik officeel om half 11 moest beginnen maar goed,, haha.. Op school bij studiebegeleiding bezig geweesst met QMP toets leren had 93% goed :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  En officieel moet je 85% hebben wil je slagen voor je toets,,, en volgende week mag ik de officele toets maken :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Na schooltijd nog de stad in geweest, een vriendin ging een tongpiercing zetten bah bah bah,, weet weer precies waarom ik niet tegen naalden kon haha..... Vanavond nog even voor school bezig en verder niet al te veel... 

@ luuss Verschikkelijk he een POP schrijven.. Moet ik ook nog steeds uitschrijven blehhh

Liefs,

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me vandaag wel beter  :Wink:  
Vanmorgen weer naar de fysio geweest, ben al op gevoerd naar 1,5 minuut en volgende week naar 2 minuten, en dan de weekk daarna 1,5 kg en dan weer wat kortere en zo verder, we doen het in de versnellingsfase hihi. 
Ik heb ook nog ander goed nieuws, ik had gereageerd op een vacature van een bloemenwinkel, maar ze wist niet of het kon ik dacht die belt niet meer, maar gisteren belde ze, en mag zaterdag een dagje mee draaien, van 8 tot 5 uur best zenuwwachtig, want ben begoorlijk onzeker en ´´gesloten´´ tegenover klanten en kan nog niet zoveel enzow, maar we zien het wel heb met de fysio daar een gesprek over gehad, hij was echt lief tegen me, hij wou me zelfs achter de balie zetten zodat ik kon oefenen met klanten helpen enzo en dat doe ik misschien nog wel , nog even over nadenken :Stick Out Tongue:  Het gaat verder wel goed, maar mn knie begint weer steeds vaker te zeuren.. :Embarrassment:  Maarja, ik heb het verder wel druk op school, veel toetsen want 30 maart kunnen de laatste cijfers worden ingevoerd, April praktijkexamen, en mei het centraal examen, en omdat ik Basisberoepse Leerweg doe , mogen wij het op de computer maken :Stick Out Tongue:  Dus wel fijn .. Maar vandaar dat ik er niet zo veel op zit hier

Ik wens iedereen die het nodig heb of nodig gaat hebben , veel sterkte succes en beterschap toe! 


Liefss 
Ilona

----------


## gossie

Gefeliciteerd met je job.
Fijn dat je, jezelf weer wat beter voelt. :Smile: 
En verders veel succes en sterkte met je examens in mei.

----------


## Ilonaa

Dankjewel !! Maar weet nog niet of ik word aangenomen hoor hihi, het is een soort sollicitatie denk ik ??... Ik weet niet ik zie het wel .

En dankkjeewel voor het succes wensen voor de examens in april en mei haha, ik zal het nodig hebben  :Big Grin:  

Hoe gaat met jou?

Liefs

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Fijn dat het weer de goede kant op gaat! Hopelijk kan je dat vasthouden!

@ Jorien,
Fijn dat je bij shiatsu terecht kon waardoor je minder last van je rug had en dat fysio beter ging  :Smile: 
Hoe was de uitslag van de röntgenfoto?
Super dat jje geslaagd bent voor die toets!  :Big Grin: 
Ja een POP maken vind ik verschrikkelijk, maarja het hoort erbij...

@ Ilonaa,
Veel succes en plezier met dagje meedraaien in de bloemenwinkel!
Succes met school en fysio!

@ Gossie,
Al wat bijgekomen?

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile:  
Moest wel lachen om 2 klasgenotes die een gesprek met mij wilden over dat ze het in de klas toen ik er niet was het erover hebben gehad dat niemand in de klas met mij durfde te praten omdat ik gothic ben terwijl ik kennelijk wel lief en aardig ben, nu willen ze met me winkelen en me in glitter en kleurtjes kleren proppen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Naja heb beleefd naar hun geluisterd en het aanbod beleefd afgeslagen en hen uitgelegd dat ik mijzelf ben en niet achter de mode schapen aanloop  :Wink:  Daarbij gezegd dat als ze dit werk wouden doen dat ze dan verder moesten leren kijken dan iemands kleding aangezien we in ons werk te maken krijgen met verslaafden, gehandicapten, zwervers, bejaarden en kinderen en die lopen ook zeker niet allemaal in glitter of de nieuwste mode... Ik vroeg na dat gesprek met die 2 tutjes aan mensen uit mijn klas waar ik veel mee omga of dat werkelijk besproken was klassikaal en dat was niet zo, zij vonden dat ik precies gelijk had met wat ik tegen de tutjes had gezegd ^_^

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Sterkte met alles lieverd èn je gezondheid. wat een gedoe met die stageplek.. :Embarrassment: 

Hier gaat alles zijn gangetje...er was veel te doen op sociaal gebied, ziekenhuis bezoek met mijn tante die borstkanker heeft en nu wat anders mag ondergaan etc, dus daarom ben ik er al dagen niet, ben dan gewoon moe, en mijn lichaam heeft er niet altijd zin in om te doen wat "ik" wil  :Big Grin:  gisteren is de witte herder Romy van mijn broer ingeslapen, ( door de dierenarts) een schat van een hond, helaas was ze al tijden ziek, en dan moet er een keer de beslissing genomen worden,.. zij werd 12 1/2 jaar...mensen met dieren weten hoe zo iets voelt...het is niet mijn hond, maar toch voel je je droevig èn òòk soms door andere dingen, dan ben je dus gewoon somber!  :Frown: 

Ik lees net de ellende en leed van de anderen....sterkte Allemaal, met jullie gezondheid, de pijnen die niet lijken op te houden, gedonder thuis, en nog veel meer van dat soort zaken, èn je baas natuurlijk die anders kan denken als je vrijwilliger bent...voegt het niets meer toe aan je leven, dan is er nog maar èèn weg te gaan.... "Opstappen/wegwezen"  :Big Grin:  fijne avond en zondag...een warme knuffel van Elisa

ps: succes bloemenmeisje Ilona....wat een leuke kans voor jou....verlegen zijn "mag" dat wordt wel weer anders, geniet ervan lieverd..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

*
@Luuss, 
ja ik was ook erg blij idd dat ik zo snel toen bij die man terecht kon, heb op et moment ook niet heel veel last meer van, merk het nog wel met fietsen en lopen maar over het algemeen is het wel redelijk afgezakt met de pijn. 
Tsja was er uit die röntgenfoto kwam geen idee, heb afgelopen vrijdag weer gebeld, en moest in de loop van de middag dan maar weer bellen dus dan heb ik weer gedaan en kreeg te horen dat uit het urine onderzoek niks kwam, maar dat had ik ook niet verwacht, en uit die foto kwam dat ik een s vorm had maar dat was niet zo erg en er kwam nog wat uit maar dat konden ze niet lezen wat er stond, dus dat zouden ze dan nog overleggen met de arts en me daarna terug bellen, onderhand heb ik nog steeds niks gehoord,,, Dus denk dat ik morgen maar eventjes heen bel. Ben wel benieuwd of der nu wel of niet wat uit kwam. 

Vandaag gaat het wel weer redelijk, beter dan gisteren na die woedeaanval, nog wel last van hoofdpijn maar goed.... Vandaag nog weer even leren voor QMP toets want aankomende woensdag heb ik de officiele toets Dus hoop dat ik het dan net zo goed doe als op de oefentoetsen nu

Liefs,
Jorien*

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Kan me voorstellen dat je moe bent, kost lichamelijk en emotioneel veel om er voor je zieke tante te zijn en steeds mee te gaan naar onderzoeken en behandelingen en natuurlijk ook met het verdriet over de hond van je broer die ingeslapen is! Sterkte lieverd en neem je tijd!

@ Jorien,
Wat een gedoe om achter de uitslag van de röntgenfoto te komen zeg  :EEK!:  Hopelijk is de arts met verstand van zaken wel bereikbaar als je wee heen belt en anders hoop ik dat die zsm contact met jou opneemt!
Succes met leren, ik duim voor je op een goede uitslag!

Ik voel me wel redelijk goed, maar moeheid blijft evenals rugpijn en natuurlijk drukte op/met school...

----------


## Healthcares

Allemaal een prettige werkweek gewenst. Hopelijk komt er snel kering en beter gevoel voor allen. Ik moet eind maart nog maar is een mri laten nemen , de 7394882 ste keer lijkt me zo al ;-) 

Pijn bestrijden kan ook op natuurlijke wijze en als je alles bij elkaar telt , kan je alleen maar beteren .. massage , accupunctuur (net nog inlegzolen gekocht met druk punten) . Ook voeding kan helpen omdat het ontstekingsmechanisme daardoor beïnvloed word ...

Mijn advies = Een lach of een traan, laat je af en toe is gaan

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Healthcares,
Jij ook een fijne week!
Goed advies, kan erg bevrijdend of opluchtend werken om emoties te laten gaan...

Vandaag voel ik me goed maar moe.
Gister drukte op school, thuis met pap en broer gegeten, snel even een vriend gebeld en daarna bij mijn beste vriend geweest. Lekker gekletst over van alles en nog wat, we zijn weer redelijk up-to-date en veel gelachen. Was blij dat de zon hele dag scheen en de maan en sterren 's avonds weer zichtbaar waren  :Smile: 
Vandaag had ik me verslapen, dus school zat er niet in, gelukkig geen verpichte lessen, dus lekker gedoucht, was opgeruimd, 2 wassen gedraaid en opgehangen, met school bezig geweest etc...
Ben benieuwd hoe stage intake gesprek morgen zal gaan...

----------


## gossie

@ Luuss,
succes morgen met je intake gesprek voor je stage. hopelijk geeft dit gesprek je ook weer nieuwe moed, en wat minder moeheid. Sterkte en succes.

@ Healtcares,
jij ook een fijne week, en je advies zal ik best wel eens kunnen gebruiken.

Vandaag was ik weer bezig met de voorjaars-schoonmaak bij mijn ouders. Je kent het misschien wel, dekens naar buiten, matrassen luchten en keren. Alles goed schoonmaken, raggen, lappen etc. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
School, de zon, de opkomende bloemetjes, hopelijk morgen een goed stage gesprek en lieve mensen om mij heen geven mij nieuwe moed  :Wink: 
Lief dat je voorjaars-schoonmaak bij je ouders hebt gedaan, vonden ze vast fijn! Lente-kriebels zitten er bij de meeste mensen nu goed in  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Healthcares

Vandaag had ik me bijna overslapen en toch weer de dag iets te haastig begonnen...

@luuss0404, leuk om je eigen uren in te delen ;-)

@gossie , heb me laten gaan in het zwembad ... 

Alvast een fijne afsluiter voor vanavond gehad en zeer interessant gesprek gehad met
klant :-)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Healthcares,
Haha vaak zo als je je verslaapt dat je dan juist gehaaster aan de dag begint  :Wink: 
Fijn dat je een leuk gesprek hebt gehad met een klant!
Ik deel mijn eigen uren niet in hoor anders had ik de schooltijden wel anders gepland, moet nu soms langer reizen dan dat ik op school zit namelijk en de lesroosters veranderen in elk geval na elke 2 week en soms vaker en morgen krijg ik te horen wanneer ik stage kan lopen, op welke dagen en uren zij mij nodig hebben, dus ook dat deel ik niet zelf in...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ahh vandaaag voel ik me zenuwachtig... :Embarrassment:  :EEK!: 
Heb vanmiddag me officiele QMP toets hopelijk ga ik die halen....
Net nog eventjes weer geoefend op internet, en had 98% en wil je voor je toets slagen heb je minimaal 85% goed... Dus hopelijk gaat het vanmiddag net zo goed als bij het oefenen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En verder eind van de middag nog ff weer naar de fysio toe, 
en me mams belt vandaag nog ff naar de gyn om nou te vragen wat der uit kwam, aangezien hun mij nog steeds niet hebben gebeld :Confused: 

Fijne dag allemaal!

Liefs,
Jorientjeeee

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
Veel succes met de toets! Ik hoop dat je hem haalt!
Succes ook bij de fysio en hopelijk krijgt je mams meer te weten bij de gyn!

Vandaag voel ik me goed, wel nog een beetje moe. Om 10 uur moet ik weg, om 11 uur heb ik intake gesprek op stage, rondleiding, meelopen, uren overleggen, ben benieuwd, misschien ook wel beetje zenuwachtig, maar komt vast goed  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Deze morgen met mijn dochter naar ja hoe moet je het noemen zo iemand die een echo kan nemen. Ze heeft een gezwel op een rare plaats op tussen haar bilspleet en je voelt dat natuurlijk altijd als je gaat zitten. De HA dacht aan een lympoom (een vetbolletje) maar nu blijkt dat er vocht in zit, meer een abces eigenlijk. Ze heeft direct haar brief en echo meegekregen en deze avond gaan we naar de HA toe en vragen of hij daar een klein slipje kan in geven of dat we daarvoor naar het ziekenhuis moeten om het te draineren want het doet best wel pijn. Straks familiereunie bij mijn tweelingzus die terminaal ziek is, we gaan bespreken wat we voor haar kinderen kunnen doen als zij wegvalt, hoe we het contact kunnen onderhouden. Voor mij gaat dit niet zo moeilijk zijn want onze ex-mannen waren broers, dus eigenlijk is het een beetje dubbele familie voor mijn kinderen, langs mijn kant en de kant van hun papa, dus zij gaan ze zeker nog regelmatig zien. Maar voor mijn andere broers en zus is het natuurlijk iets anders. We willen ook dat haar kinderen er nog kunnen bij zijn bij familiefeestjes langs de zijde van mijn zus want dat is echt belangrijk voor haar en voor ons ook natuurlijk. Stilaan zal het afscheid nabij komen. Voorlopig krijgt zij thuis palliatieve zorgen maar als de pijn ondraaglijk wordt dan gaat ze naar het ziekenhuis om daar sedatie te krijgen zodat ze zachtjes kan inslapen. Mijn zus is een sterke vrouw, altijd geweest, wat zij al gedaan heeft zou ik niet kunnen, ze heeft zelf haar begrafenis geregeld, brief opgesteld, kerkdienst geregeld.. ook omdat ze beseft dat haar kinderen het nog niet kunnen en ze er ons niet mee wil belasten... Ze is hier ook heel goed gekend in het dorp, vroeger hielp zij de priester bij begrafenissen enzo, nu zal het anders zijn en dit gaat heel zwaar worden voor ons allemaal. Ze vecht al 12 jaar maar nu weet ze dat ze de strijd zal verliezen, er is nog een kleine toekomst maar niemand weet hoe lang nog dat zal hierboven beslist worden.....

----------


## Neetje

Ik leef met je mee christel, hou je haaks







Zelf voel ik me vandaag weer eens eenzaam

----------


## sietske763

christel en neetje,
heel veel sterkte

----------


## dotito

@Christel, 

Heel veel sterkte toegewenst


@Neetje,

Hou moed hé man


Vandaag een beetje dubbel gevoel voel me gelukkig, maar een beetje down door hormonale schommelingen.
Gisteren is mijn dochter langs geweest en moet zeggen dat heel plezant was. Ze had lekkere taartjes bij  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en we hebben goed bij gepraat.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoooiiii :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

@ Christel sterkte joh!!
@ Neetje kop hor! Neus in de wind en er voor gaan joh! Kweet hoe je je voelt, hoop dat je je snel beter zult voelen enzo!!


Nou me QMP ging hartstikke goed, had 93% dus helemaal toppie!! :Big Grin:  Gewoon in 1 keer gehaald die toets!!! :Big Grin:  Nu nog 2 grote toetsen te gaan voor dit jaar en de erset volgend jaar!! :Big Grin:  i'm happyyy :Big Grin: 

Nou eum ja nou die uitstlag was beetje raar, me moeder zei van was een vet raar mens aan de telefoon haha en kwam gewooon uit dat ik geen scheur had meer niet. BAM :EEK!:  :EEK!:  dat was et enne oja als ik er last van hield moest ik maar met de huisarts bespreken, en miss een ct scan ofzo laten maken. Nouja huisarts roept bij voorbaat toch STRESS dus daar hoef ik niet op aan! :Frown:  :Confused: 

Bij de fysio ging wel goed, ging heerlijk fitnissen das wel tof trouwens! Moet gewoon al die spieren trainen dus dit is wel een leuke manier!! :Big Grin: 

en verder straks nog ff naar me oma want die is jarig!! :Embarrassment: 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Elisabeth , bedankt nog, en veel sterkte met je tante , en het verlies van die hond , tis allemaal erg moeilijk :Frown: 
@ Neetje & Christel Sterkte toegewenst
@ Luus, hoe is het gegaan bij je stage? hopelijk goed! 
@ Do ,fijn dat je weer lekker heb bijgekletst! Hou je taai
@ Jorien, keigoed hee dat je die toets heb gehaald ! en oo fijn dat het bij de fysio goed gaat, het is inderdaad raar ja dat die vrouw zo raar doet :Embarrassment: . 
En gefeliciteerd met je oma hihi ! 

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed maar moe ( vraag niet waarom want heb vrij weinig gedaan  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Ik ben trouwens aangenomen bij de bloemenwinkel voor zaterdags krijg eerst een contract voor 6 maanden  :Big Grin:  Ben wel blij hihi! 
Ik had gisteren een doorn in mn hand zitten, en mijn mentor vind het leuk om zulk soort dingen eruit te halen enzoow, dus ik vroeg dat vanmorgen zegt ze oo ja leukk ik ga wel even een pincet en een mesje halen dus ik dacht al ooo gutte gut , (niet dat ik er bang voor ben hoor vind hartstikke leuk om te zien maar leek me pijnlijk haha) Maar godzijdank hoefde ze niet het mesje te gebruiken en heeft ze 10 minuten ofzo met de pincet staan pielen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Gelukig is die er uit haha! 

Morgen moet ik weer eens naar de fysio... Ik ben trouwens sinds vanmorgen weer begonnnen met arcoxia te slikken, was daar meegestopt omdat het nietwerkte maar dacht ja ik probeer het toch maar weer, maar pilletje van vandaag heeft nog niet geholpen,maarja zal ook wel niet gebeuren.. 

Fijne avond & Fijne dag morgen! 


Liefss
Ilona

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Vervelend voor je dochter, hopelijk kan dat abces achtige iets snel weggehaald worden!
Zal zwaar zijn geweest de familiereunie gister! Erg lief en goed dat jullie als familie denken over contact met haar kinderen en hoe het verder kan gaan...
Erg moedig van je zus om haar eigen begravenis te regelen!
Hopelijk heeft je zus nog een tijdje en kan ze zoveel mogelijk nog genieten van haar kinderen, familie, dierbaren en andere dingen ondanks de pijn en het verdriet!
Heel erg veel sterkte lieverd!

@ Neetje,
Eenzaamheid is een vervelend en verdrietig gevoel... misschien kun je iets leuks doen zodat je je minder eenzaam en verdrietig voelt of in elk geval afleiding hebt?
Sterkte!

@ Sietske,
Hoe is het met je?

@ Do,
Gezellig dat je dochter langskwam en iets lekkers meenam!  :Big Grin:  Doet toch goed wer bijkletsen  :Wink:  Ja niks waard he die hormonale schommelingen  :Frown: 

@ Jorien,
Super dat je de toets gehaal hebt!  :Big Grin: 
Lekker vage uitslag en met het advies kan je ook niet veel  :Confused:  
Fijn dat fysio leuk was en wel goed ging  :Smile: 

@ Ilonaa,
Super dat je bent aangenomen bij de bloemenwinkel!  :Big Grin: 
Fijn dat het eruit halen van de doorn meeviel  :Wink: 

Ik voel me goed  :Smile:  Ik kwam op de stageplek, een verzorgingshuis waar mensen met niet aangeboren hersenletsel en dementie tijdelijk of permanent wonen of in dagbehandeling behandeld worden. De receptioniste was aardig, ik keek even rond naar lunch en avond menu en binnentuin. Kwam er nog een stagiaire voor gesprek dus daarmee gekletst. Een vrouw kwam ons ophalen, in haar kantoor vertelde ze over de instelling, de medewerkers en de bewoners, over wat ze dacht dat wij wel en niet mochten doen, ze vroeg wat wij voor beeld hadden en wat we wouden doen, kwam er nog een vrouw (onze echte stagebegeleidster) en lekker verder gekletst. De vrouw die als laatst kwam gaf ons een rondleiding en legde van alles uit en vroeg van alles. Al met al goede indruk gekregen en goede indruk achter gelaten, 19 maart (zaterdag) mag ik beginnen en dan overleggen we ook de uren pas en dan alsnog kan dat altijd spontaan wijzigen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Daarna langs een goede vriendin gegaan, huisje bekeken, lekker bijgekletst, samen gegeten en film gezien  :Smile: 
Was ik onderweg naar het station had ik smsje dat de eerste 2 uur uitvielen, had zo graag nog even in mijn bed gelege, maarja...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij uitgeblust, maar ik probeer wat bij te lezen, later komt er wel weer commentaar van mij....verder alles oke met mij  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat het oke gaat  :Smile:  Neem je rust en verzorg jezelf en je lieve woefke goed!

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
wat leuk dat je een stageplek hebt in de zorg!!!
echt leuk met mensen werken!
miss heb ik wat gemist.......welke plaats??

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  stuur je heel véél liefde en sterkte toe .....  :Smile:  

@ luuss  :Smile:  tof dat je een stageplaats gevonden heb ...maar zo te lezen is het niet niks .....je zult wel sterk moeten zijn ...want dit is niet te onderschatten .weet waarover ik schrijf.... dochter ( jongste )zit al 20 jaar in de verzorging... dementerende bejaarde vragen heel wat energie . 

Hier is het druk ....zondag carnaval .....en ziek .....aanval allergie  :EEK!:  

Aan ieder fijne dagen ....en gezondheid.... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Stageplek is in Assen, had ik nog niet gemeld  :Wink: 
Ja onze stage is maar 1 dag per week voor een jaar en in het verzorgingshuis willen ze heel graag dingen met de bewoners doen (wandelen, fietsen, spelletjes, zwemmen, de stad in etc) maar daar is dankzij de inkorting van de werktijd weinig mogelijkheid meer voor voor de vaste medewerkers en vele stagiaires zijn daar voor de verpleging, dus ze waren erg blij dat een andere stagiaire en ik kwamen voor praatje maken en activiteiten doen  :Big Grin: 

@ Suske,
Ik ga deze stage een jaar doen en is om te kijken of deze doelgroep mij ligt en of ik hier verder in wil. Het tweede jaar moeten we weer 1 dag per week stage lopen en dan kan ik bv in verslavingszorg, gehandicaptenzorg of iets met kinderen gaan doen om te kijken hoe dat is. Ik ben er niet om die mensen te wassen en een wond te verbinden, ik ben er om een praatje te maken met die mensen, om ze te leren kennen en om te kijken of ik dingen met hun kan ondernemen die zij graag willen maar waar de vaste medewerkers geen tijd voor hebben. De stagebegeleidster zei dat sommige mannen graag biljarten en dat de bewoners missen dat er oude gerechten gekookt werden met hun waar ze dan verhalen over konden vertellen, dit werd eerder wel gedaan door vaste medewerkers maar daar is geen tijd meer voor, dus dat ga ik samen met andere stagiaire oppakken. 
He vervelend dat je ziek bent en allergie aanval kreeg!  :Frown:  Hopelijk betert dat snel en kan je toch beetje genieten van het carnaval!

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile:  Zonnetje schijnt en ga zo gezellig naar een vriend toe  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Zo!

Ik voel me vandaag BOOS en heb ff van me afgeschreven in mijn dagboek.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, gisteren weer naar de revalidatie geweest en moet zeggen dat iets beter gaat.
Is nu niet dat ik het graag doe, maar is nu heb ik al wat meer baat van van de oefeningen en dat vind ik toch ook al iets.
Heb ook nog eens goed geslapen vandaag tot vanmiddag 12 uur, kan dat deugd doen.
Voor de rest gaat hier verder alles zijn gangetje druk druk druk..... met van alles en nog wat, maar wel zeer gelukkig.


@Luuss,

Wat fijn voor jou dat je een stageplaats hebt gevonden waar je wat ervaring kan opdoen. Met mensen werken is idd wel zeer leuk hé en, vooral zeer boeiend,geeft je vooral voldoening.

Toen ik vroeger mijn stages heb gedaan vond ik de pschygiatrie en de dementen afdeling één van de boeiendste, maar vooral zwaarste afdelingen die er zijn. Mis het wel momenteel werken met mensen.
Natuurlijk jou functie is wel een andere dan de mijne, want ik moest de mensen verzorgen en wassen.

Denk wel dat jou job heel verrijkend is. Jammer genoeg zo als je al zelf aanhaalde is er tegenwoordig geen tijd meer voor de mens. Is allemaal maar snel een gauw dat er iets moet gebeuren. Is dan ook dat er een flink tekort is aan personeel in de sociale sector.(hier in Belgie toch)

Alé lieve meid, zou zeggen wens je nog heel veel succes op je stageplek en verzorgd de mensen maar goed hé.

Veel liefs Do  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me vandaag wel redelijk goed en het zonnetje doet er ook deugd aan  :Wink: 
Fijn weekeind iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ag  :Smile:  Fijn dat je wat kunt ontspannen en beter voelt ..... ' n mens heeft lang (te lang ) gewacht vd. zon te zien ..... :Smile:  

Vndg. was het balen ... voelde mij beroerd ....ik belde deze morgen om 06u.30 nr. huisarts vr. een consultatie ....wij nemen via sms of digitaal een afspraak en kreeg sms terug vd. avnd.om 21u.00 mocht ik langs gaan  :EEK!:  ik ben belet.... kan echt niet , zit in een vergadering ..... nu hopen dat ik het weekend kan overbruggen :Frown:  ....met mijn medicatie van apotheek ...Daarvoor bel ik dan zo vroeg op de morgen :Confused:  en ik ga niet graag elders ... :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Suske, ga gewoon naar de apotheek, als ik iets dringend nodig heb dan zeg ik dat ik het briefje de dag erna of de week erna ga binnenbrengen en zo krijg ik wel al mijn medicijnen hoor....

----------


## Suske'52

@christel  :Smile:  ja, ik heb dat ook al gedaan ....maar met die carnaval toestanden is mijn vaste apotheek ook dicht (verlof) ...er zijn nog 4 andere maar ze kennen me daar zo niet ...' t is voor mijn allergie .... :EEK!:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijnjorien: Meid wat een geweldige toets heb jij gemaakt...93 procent, donderwetter, superrrrrrrrrr gefeliciteerd... :Embarrassment: 

Ilonaa: Proficiat met je nieuwe baan in de bloemenwinkel voor een half jaar..klinkt fantastisch, zet hem op en geniet er fijn van...al doende leert men  :Wink: 

Suske: Beterschap met je allergie....balennnnnnnn, maar gelukkig heb je wel fijn voor gehaktballen gezorgd...verwennerij voor die kerels...2 kg toch?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Luuss: Je stageplek is dus Assen geworden...Sietske vroeg het en ik dacht het...fijn dat je het even zegt...ha,ha, het lijkt mij zwaar/vermoeiend/intensief, maar zeer boeiend je leert er veel van, en het is dankbaar werk als je mensen kunt helpen door er een leuke middag van te maken, of een uurtje ergens heen te gaan, of in het huis verblijven waar je kunt koken zoals ze dat vroeger deden, de ouderwetse gerechten ofzo begrijp ik uit je verhaal, of whatever er mogelijk is....prachtig werk als je er tegne kunt....zoals Suske al zegt over haar dochter....het lijkt mij hèèl zwaar maar het is fijn en bijzonder dat sommige mensen er wèl mee kunnen omgaan, dat is bijzonder...geniet ervan de 19e maart als je voor het eerst begint...succes met de lange stage...toi toi toi...

Christel: niet fijn voor je dochter, ik hoop dat het goed opgelost en behandeld kan worden....de rest schrijf ik in een prive mail naar je... :Embarrassment:  Liefssss x 

Neetje: hey wat knap dat je in je dagboek hebt geschreven....goed zo....na verdriet komt boosheid....sterkte hoor....hou je haaks....

Fijn en goed, en vredelievend, liefdevol, rustig èn een gezellig weekend allemaal....
Liefs en een warme omhelzing allemaal....Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Goed dat je van je afgeschreven hebt!

@ Do,
Fijn dat revalidatie iets beter gaat en dat je er inmiddels wat baat bij hebt  :Smile: 
Succes en/of veel plezier met alle drukte! Fijn dat je je gelukkig voelt!
Zeker blij dat ik een stageplek heb gevonden en ik hoop iets voor de mensen te kunnen betekenen waar de vaste medewerkers weinig tijd voor hebben!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je weer redelijk goed voelt  :Smile: 
Ja het zonnetje is lekker he  :Big Grin: 

@ Suske,
Vervelend dat je apotheek dicht is  :Frown: 
Hopelijk overleef je het weekend, last van allergie hebben is niet niks en zeker niet met alle (carnavals) drukte! Sterkte!

@ Christel,
Is dochterlief al geholpen?
Hoe gaat het met je?

@ Elisabeth,
Hoe is het met je? Alweer wat rustiger?
Ja stageplek is Assen geworden, lijkt mij ook intensief maar zeker boeiend en ik hoop dat ik wat kan bijdragen  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed. Lekker geslapen, gister op vandaag was het gezellig bij een vriend, heb net Heavy uit zijn kooi gepakt en op mijn schoot gezet, hij had het zo koud en nu niet meer. Zo even verder met samenvatten en morgen naar neef en nicht en 3 neefjes samen met een vriend  :Smile:  Ik vind het heerlijk dat de zon weer schijnt en de bloempjes zich weer laten zien!

----------


## Agnes574

Neetje, 
Héél goed dat je zaken van je 'afschrijft', dat kan zo'n deugd doen!
Ik heb dat ook al vaak gedaan; ik heb in m'n leven ook al periodes meegemaakt die ik maar zéér moeilijk te boven ben gekomen :Frown:  ... weet lieve Neetje; je bent niet alleen en je staat er hier ook zéker niet alleen voor; je kunt altijd bij ons terecht!!

Vandaag voel ik me wat sloom.. doordat ik gister teveel rustgevende en slaap meds heb genomen (STOM!!). :Mad: 

Ik voel me wat verward doordat ik ineens op facebook énorm veel klasgenoten en vrienden van vroeger terug tegenkom ... breintje moet dat allemaal verwerken en dat kost tijd!! :Confused: 
Het is enerzijds héél erg leuk, maar doordat ik ook héél diepe dalen heb gekend toen is het verwarrend > ik moet langs die 'muur' van 'vergeet-dingen' terug naar de leuke schooltijd.. :EEK!:  :Smile: 
????? Ik snap zelf niet helemaal hoe het zit.. Hopelijk begrijpen jullie het een beetje?! :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk gaat het slome gevoel over!
Leuk om in contact te komen met oud klasgenoten, maar wel moeilijk om door die moeilijke periode heen te kijken naar de leuke dingen.
Oud klasgenoot van de basisschool werd veel gepest, had hem destijds heel vaak geholpen samen met andere klasgenoot, maar hij heeft die hele periode in zijn hoofd geblokkeerd zodat hij het zich niet herinnert, daarna op voortgezet opnieuw vrienden geworden en weer werd hij gepest en weer samen met basisschoolklasgenoot en mijn huidige beste vriendinnen stonden we achter hem en deden we niet lelijk en later kwam ik hem weer tegen en hij weet werkelijk niks meer...Erg jammer want ondanks de pijn van het pesten waren er ook erg veel leuke dingen die hij dus ook niet meer weet, ookal heb ik er foto's van...

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile:  Heb vannacht maar eens wat bijgelapen. Gister gechat met een vriendin die ik te lang niet gesproken/gezien had en ook nog met een vriend gechat en afgesproken volgende week samen naar feestje te gaan en voor Belle Perez waar we over 2 week heen gaan  :Smile:  Zo even kijken of ik kaartjes kan kopen voor Guano Apes voor volgend jaar want wordt verjaardagscadeau voor een goede vriend, gister lukte dat niet want was via ticketmaster een technische storing dus hopelijk vandaag wel! Nu ligt Heavy lekker bij mij, heb net was opgeruimd en wasmachine staat aan. Zo lekker douchen, was opruimen en naar neef en nicht en neefjes met een goede vriend, heb er zin in  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

@agnes

Ik geloof dat ik je wel begrijp. Je gaat in gedachten heel ver terug, wsl naar een periode waar je nog geen problemen had. Voordat je die schooltijd bereikt hebt in je terugdenken, kom je alles tegen wat er in de periode van toen naar nu is gebeurd in je leven.

Ikke snap

@luuss
Chatten is altijd leuk en makkelijker om iets te vertellen, schrijven gaat de meesten makkelijker af dan praten. Ik chat en skype ook veel.



Zelf voel ik mij vandaag verbijsterd (zie dagboek) en machteloos tegelijk (ik snap niet wat er gebeurd is)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ja het is soms makkelijker om iets op te schrijven dan om iets te vertellen, ikzelf ben wel een prater, maar niet iedereen is dat, dus een brief schrijven of een mail maken of chatten of skypen ofzo is dan een goede manier om toch jezelf te uiten. Daarbij sommige lieve mensen wonen ver weg van mij en dan is er niet altijd tijd of geld om of daarheen te reizen of zij naar mij, zoals een vriend van me woont in Canada, nou daar ga je niet zomaar even heen...
Ik heb je dagboek nog niet gelezen, maar het gevoel van machteloosheid is een vervelend gevoel! Hopelijk heeft het geholpen om van je af te schrijven  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile:  Heb een erg leuke dag gehad maar was vermoeiend dus ik ga zo lekker slapen en dan komt het verhaal morgen wel weer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

Ik weet niet zo goed hoe ik me vandaag voel, herkennen jullie dit?

Ik merk wel dat ik elke dag naar dit forum kom kijken, dus blijkbaar heb ik die behoefte

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Natuurlijk herkennen wij dit, ook ik heb van die dagen dat ik niet weet hoe ik me voel.
Wat betreft dit forum, eens dat je op dit forum zit werkt het verslavend  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me best oké mag zeker niet klagen. Heb het wat druk gehad de laatste tijd.
Met mij gaat het de laatste tijd redelijk goed, de pijn is dragelijk aan worden aan mijne rug. Ben wel blij dat het revalideren helpt, ook al zie ik er nog steeds tegenop om er naartoe te gaan.
Is nu wel zo hoe steviger mijn spieren rond mijn gordel hoe beter voor mijn rug.

Voor de rest word het hier een rustig dagje straks naar de huisarts om enkele dingen bespreken,en om voorschriften te halen voor mijn medicatie want ik heb niets meer in huis.

Nu ga ik gauw even een douche nemen want heb juist gaan sporten. Want na sporten moet ik altijd douchen.

Prettige dag nog voor iedereen en geniet maar van zonnetje  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ik heb ook wel van die dagen dat ik het even niet weet hoor  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat het revalideren eindelijk zijn vruchten af begint te werken!
Hopelijk kom je binnenkort in wat rustiger vaarwater  :Smile: 
En leuk dat je het over een zon hebt, maar ik heb alleen bewolking gezien vandaag en zelfs motregen  :Frown: 

Vandaag voel ik me blegh  :Frown: 
Gister belde Ruben mij, redelijk goed geprek gehad en we zouden binnenkort wat afspreken, smste hij dat hij een zwak moment (lust zeker??) had en het toch niet wou...vervolgens belde een vriend mij wakker en wou hij mijn raad en advies, ale daar ging mn slaap  :Frown:  Na een uurtje slapen ging mijn wekker, eerste 2 uur waren vrijwillig dus besloot ik alleen naar de laatste 2 lessen te gaan, liep ik heen in de motregen, gelukkig was het een leuke les (blokuur). Hebben we op school nog even besproke wat we precies allemaal voor de toetsweek moeten inleveren aan verslagen en opdrachten en was ineens meer dan ik dacht, dus moet hard aan de slag. Liep ik met een klasgenote naar de trein reedt ie net voor onze neus weg dus moesten we 40 min wachten. Daarna langs een vriend die ook al mijn hulp nodig had, daarna bij Ruben een brief wezen afgeven die ik geschreven had, kreeg eerst geen reactie terug en daarna een klote reactie... en nu mis ik een arm om mij heen terwijl ik de afgelopen tijd voor iedereen klaar heb gestaan...

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss,
Dat gevoel heb ik vandaag ook even... ik voel me niet goed; écht niet!! En dan heb ik het enkel nog maar over het geestelijke...

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,Luuss,

Beiden heel veel sterkte toegewenst. Hopelijk voelen jullie zich snel weer beter.

@Luussje,

Zal ik mijn arm even om je heen slaan is misschien een kleine troost, maar is beter als niets  :Embarrassment: 


Veeeeeel liefs Do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ahhh vandaag voel ik me shit, 
gisteren ook al :Frown: 
gisteren school gehad toen de stad inn en naar de film heb totaal niet kunnen genieten 
volgende week naar de psycholoog toe
ma ben helemaal totely uitgeput en al 
officieel gad ik vandaag stage maar trek et allemaal niet meer op dit moment....

naja ik zal straks weer es op bedje

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Jorien!!
Een dikke knuff van mij!! 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Sterkte, niet leuk om je mentaal niet goed te voelen zeker niet naast al je lichamelijke klachten en problemen! Ik hoop op een betere tijd voor je!

@ Do,
Bedankt lieverd  :Smile: 

@ Jorien,
Sterkte! Hopelijk doet de rust je goed evenals het gesprek met je psych volgende week!

Vandaag voel ik me mentaal weer iets beter...alleen dinsdag had ik ineens last van mijn nek en dat is nog niet weg, als ik mn hoofd beweeg doet het zeer, maar als ik ga voelen in nek/schouders/rug dan kom ik niet tot een pijnpunt die ik weg kan masseren en sindsdien gaat het vrolijk verspreiden... ale komt wel weer goed  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me vandaag mentaal én fysiek beter gelukkig ... gister zéér emotionele gesprekken gevoerd met vriend ... doorgaan of niet; hij wil wel, maar ik twijfel tussen wel/niet... tijd zal raad brengen  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Oei, dat vergt idd veel energie ... hoop dat jullie er samen goed uitkomen  :Wink: 

Ik voel me vooral boos de laatste dagen, blijft me toch allemaal maar bezighouden

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je mentaal en fysiek beter voelt  :Smile:  
Komt tijd komt raad zegt men, dus hopelijk kom je uit je twijfels, veel sterkte met uitvogelen wat je wilt en wat goed voelt!

@ Neetje,
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je je boos voelt... misschien een idee om die boosheid eruit te gooien door te gaan wandelen, fietsen, andere sport te gaan doen, meebleren met muziek vol open of iets dergelijks? Even met iets anders bezig zijn of je gevoel eruit gooien kan heel erg fijn zijn  :Wink:  Sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed maar ook wel moe...

----------


## Healthcares

@iedereen , een goeie babbel kan van tijd tot tijd soelaas brengen ... zoeken naar oplossingen . Daarom vind ik dit forum ook zo super ... je schrijft hiermee soms als het ware iets van je af en je vind hier ook steun . De stressy maatschappij (werk, sociaal leven, etc... ) eisen hun tol en dat is dat men niet meer stilstaat bij zichzelf en zichzelf wegcijfert voor een hoger doel ... maar moet dit allemaal ten koste van jezelf (blijven) gaan ?

dus ieders gaat zijn homeostase moeten opzoeken van tijd tot tijd ... lekker gezellig ;-)

vandaag dus eff de stress van de drukke werkweek vergeten en al het geroddel van me afschudden. Ik steek daar niet veel tijd in om daarop te reageren.

fijn weekend iedereen...

ps = mijn ma is nog steeds optimistisch ook al lijkt het verloren ... (kanker)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Healthcares,
Een goede babbel en van je af schrijven en steun krijgen is zeker belangrijk  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je ma nog steeds optimistisch lijkt...
Gooi alle stress lekker van je af en geniet van je weekend!

Ik voel me goed  :Smile:  Op school kregen we opdracht om rondom thema crisis of een fotoreportage te maken of om te schilderen, dus heb lekker gekliederd met verf ^_^

----------


## Healthcares

> @ Healthcares,
> Een goede babbel en van je af schrijven en steun krijgen is zeker belangrijk 
> Fijn dat je ma nog steeds optimistisch lijkt...
> Gooi alle stress lekker van je af en geniet van je weekend!
> 
> Ik voel me goed  Op school kregen we opdracht om rondom thema crisis of een fotoreportage te maken of om te schilderen, dus heb lekker gekliederd met verf ^_^


Japan is wel erg in crisis nu maar als mens moet je echt nu wel sterk zijn anders kan je zelf anderen niet helpen en dat is soms frustrerend .

dus uit zelfbehoud kan je soms beter eerst aan jezelf denken 

;-)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Healthcares,
Japan is zeker in crisis, respect voor alle hulpverleners en anderen die daar hulp verlenen, puin ruimen etc... je moet wel sterk in je schoenen staan en tegen bepaalde dingen kunnen...
"Een beter milieu begint bij jezelf" en soortgelijke leuzen geven ook aan dat je eerst bij jezelf moet beginnen voor je anderen en de wereld wil helpen  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ben alles wat aan 't lezen ....ben wat achter ....voel mij nog niet te best ..neem medicatie voor allergie -Cirrus- maar heb wel heel veel bijwerkingen :EEK!:  ik heb een zeer onrustige slaap...paniek dromen .....- man maakte me wakker daar ik zo riep en onrustig was in mijn dromen - het was wel heftig ....( nochtans ben ik een zeer kalme persoon)....ook onrustige benen...dokter hadt gezegt dat ik om 17.u00 de laatste pil moest innemen daar ik anders niet zou slapen ( doe ik) ...deze nacht één uurtje geslapen ...reeds de vierde nacht ....daar alle emoties van vriendin bij.... 

Heb frituurpot gerenigd , dat is dan ook gedaan ... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Suske, misschien eens Zyrtec proberen als anti allergie middel ? Daar ga je net juist van slapen en werkt prima, beter bij mij dan cirrus want dat doet mij eerder denken aan 
sinutab voor voorhoofdholte ontsteking (sinusontsteking) en zyrtec kan je in België vrij krijgen... snel naar de apotheek dus deze morgen

----------


## Healthcares

> Suske, misschien eens Zyrtec proberen als anti allergie middel ? Daar ga je net juist van slapen en werkt prima, beter bij mij dan cirrus want dat doet mij eerder denken aan 
> sinutab voor voorhoofdholte ontsteking (sinusontsteking) en zyrtec kan je in België vrij krijgen... snel naar de apotheek dus deze morgen


Momenteel ben ik super content van moxxor , niet in de apotheek te verkrijgen momenteel en heeft op natuurlijke basis een hoge onstekingswerende functie . Doet veel meer dat is van persoon tot persoon aangezien ikzelf het hele jaar door allergisch ben ... de opflakkeringen bedwing ik met de dosis te verhogen en te rusten . Ben blij dat ik het geprobeerd heb en na 2 maand pakken beter ben met x aantal zaken op natuurlijke basis... cirrus is goed als het te laat is ... tenzij je eff preventief te werk gaat en ondersteund met moxxor ben je beter af zonder neveneffecten.. ongezonde dan toch

Ieders neemt wat die wil en moet doktersadvies opvolgen maar als mijn apotheker al een "thumbs up" gebaar maakt over mijn moxxor met omega 3's dan weet je wel genoeg denk ik.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

GOOOOOEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDD!!
Ik voel me heerlijk vandaag; kot voor mezelf, beetje was en droog, beetje hier, gestofd,vaatwas draait, alles opgeruimd.... en héérlijk op m'n gemak!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe, denk dat ik gisteren een beetje teveel heb gedaan.

Aan iedereen heel veel liefs/geluk/steun toegewenst  :Embarrassment: 

Do

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ben zaterdag nog terug bij huisarts geweest ....heb nu antibiotica Avelox 400 mg ..... eerste dag.... dat het begint te beteren... kan nog geen zonlicht verdragen....druk neemt wel af op hoofd / ogen .... 

@ christel  :Smile: -Healthcares  :Smile: na deze kuur zal ik jullie goeie raad in overweging nemen ... bedankt :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag heb ik afscheid moeten nemen van mijn tweelingzus, ze is deze namiddag rond kwart voor 2 rustig ingeslapen in de armen van haar kinderen, met al haar broers en zussen en haar zijde, ook nichtjes en neefjes... en buren en vriendinnen... Het was een waardig afscheid zoals ze het gewild zou hebben....

----------


## Healthcares

@ christel , innige deelneming en toch wel een erg bemoedigend afscheid. top

@suske '52 , alles waar je je beter mee kan voelen en beter mee word zal je dankbaar in de armen nemen. Zelfs 90 dagen geld terug garantie met moxxor is mogelijk zonder enige voorwaarden . Het is allemaal niet zo evident maar als ik het had geweten wat ik miste in mijn voeding met deze fantastische bijwerkingen op termijn , had ik al veel meer genoten van het leven ...

@dotito , rusten is ook nodig voor iedereen , je voelt dat zelf aan he 

Geen zware stress meer zoals vorige week op het werk , nu ben ik terug naar mijn (beste) goed gevoel aan het gaan en hou alles onder controle. IN het vooruitzicht een super tof weekend en een trip erbij en verder hoop ik dat alles in japan goed komt en libië.

Mijn ma houd zich sterk maar verzwakt zienderogen . Ik ga toch proberen een gebedje op te zeggen .Ze is bedlegerig na een val.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Gecondoleerd met het enorme verlies om je "tweelingzus"  :Frown:  diep tragisch....het is fijn dat je zus zo vredig kon heen gaan in het bijzijn van haar kinderen en jou en je broers en de rest van de familie...ongelooflijk, niet te bevatten....pas een paar uurtjes geleden is het nu....het ging sneller dan ik dacht...Hèèl veel sterkte lieve Christel, ik heb even geen woorden voor zoveel pijn, en vooral omdat het om je "tweelingzus" gaat dat is hartverscheurend!!! Ik zal een kaarsje voor haar opsteken vanavond en ik ga nu naar de site toe van een kaars branden, daar zal ik een versje schrijven...
Alle goeds....voor nu èn een hele lange tijd, want dit is een groot verlies.....
Liefs en een warme knuffel van Elisa X  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

shit net in me duim gesneden nu hele hand dik

----------


## gossie

@ Christel,

Meis ik wens je heel veel sterkte en kracht toe, zo ook familie van je tweelingzus, om dit grote verlies te dragen en te verwerken.

Sterkte Meis,

een dikke knuffel,

Gossie

----------


## Suske'52

@christel  :Smile:  oprechte deelneming ...... met heel mijn hart ben ik in gedachten bij jou ....sterkte!!!!! knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag heb ik afscheid moeten nemen van mijn tweelingzus, ze is deze namiddag rond kwart voor 2 rustig ingeslapen in de armen van haar kinderen, met al haar broers en zussen en haar zijde, ook nichtjes en neefjes... en buren en vriendinnen... Het was een waardig afscheid zoals ze het gewild zou hebben....


Tjeezus Christel ... mijn oprechte en innige deelneming... hier zijn geen woorden voor; veel te vroeg, altijd de 'goeien' en het verdriet en gemis bij de nabestaanden... sterkte,kracht en moed wens ik je toe lieverd!!!!
Dikke sterkte-knuff Ag xx

----------


## Agnes574

> shit net in me duim gesneden nu hele hand dik


Verzorg je hand maar goed Jorien..

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@ christel Gecondoleerd en veel sterkte!

@ Agnes ja nou dat heb ik ook wel gedaan hor, vond alleen raar dat ik me hand helemaal dik en ijs en ijskoud is/was...... dus gisteraaf nog maar naar de dokterspost geweest, me moeder had heen gebeld en moest toch maar ff langs komen.... dus naja daar nog geweest maja zulle ziennn

vandaag gaat redelijk nog wel last van me hand en de rest enzo maar verder wel oke denk ik,,,, misschien lichtelijk overspannen maja

Zo nu nog maar eens verder met de les tot 16.00 uur nog op school zitten!

Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ook van mij mijn oprechte deelneming ik wens je heel veel moed en kracht toe.

Veel sterkte toegewenst lieverd.


@Suske,

Hopelijk voel je je snel weer veel beter.


Vandaag voel ik me moe van de revalidatie, heb ook veel pijn vandaag,was best een zware dag.
Moet donderdag mijn eerste test gaan doen op de fysio zie er wat tegenop pfff....
Voor de rest gaat hier verder alles zijn gangetje druk bezig met van alles en nog wat.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Fijn dat je een ander middel hebt gekregen, waardoor de druk wel afneemt, hopelijk ben je snel weer echt allergrie-vrij!

@ Healthcares,
Fijn dat je probeert zoveel mogelijk met natuurlijke middelen te werken  :Smile: 
Je zegt dat moxxor niet in apotheek verkrijgbaar is, waar haal je het dan vandaan?
Fijn dat het geen stressweek is en je een leuke weekend trip in vooruitzicht hebt!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Big Grin: 

@ Do,
Rust lekker uit van de revalidatie en geniet van het zonnetje!
Sterkte donderdag met de eerste test op fysio!

@ Christel,
Ah lieverd wat verdrietig zeg! Zoals Agnes al zegt zijn altijd de goeien die te vroeg heen gaan en afscheid nemen doet altijd pijn zeker van iemand die zo enorm dichtbij staat als jou tweelingzus bij jou  :Frown:  Wel erg fijn dat je zus omringd werd door haar dierbaren toen ze insliep  :Smile:  Ik wens jou en je familie heel veel sterkte en kracht toe in deze moeilijke tijd!

@ Jorien,
Hopelijk heb je snel minder last van je duim en al het andere!

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed, geen lichamelijke klachten, alleen wel erg druk en veel aan mijn hoofd...

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss ... je koppie leegmaken int zonnetje of door een wandeling/douche/bad of .....!!!!

I feel GOOD  :Big Grin: !!
Mag ook wel na zo'n zware winter met té veel pijn en wat depri zijn  :Wink: .

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ik voel me wel redelijk, de zon schijnt heerlijk!!! Vanmiddag gesprek bij Lentis (hulpverlener) gehad. Ben zowiezo over spannen maja dat wist ik al, en hij gaat met de psychiater overleggen om te kijken in hoeverre ik depressief ben, want dat was ik wel, en om te overleggen wat hij er aan kon doen, aangezien ik zowiezo geen groepstherapie wou en nouja hij gaat ff overleggen of ik ook van die anti depressieva mag krijgen enzo..... En verder word ik waarschijnlijk getest op ADHD! Aangezien ik altijd verschikkelijk druk, chaotisch concentratie vermogen etc etc ben.... Maar verder gaat het wel oke vandaag

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Neetje

Christel: Ook namens mij gecondoleerd en heel veel sterkte! x

----------


## Healthcares

@jorien, achter elke wolk schuilt een zon Maar als er iets is , babbel er zeker over. Dikwijls lucht dat alleen al op dat je bv. met verkeerde interpretatie zat...
Anderzijds kan ik je moxxor aanraden om je te ondersteunen. Het effekt is voor iedereen anders. laat maar iets weten moest je willen proberen. Mij helpt het alleszins.
Maar kijk alleszins uit met je duim . verzorg je wel ;-)

@Luuss0404 , ik haal het via duitsland naar mijn thuisadres. Word gemaakt in nieuw zeeland . Voor europa gaat het via duitsland en bestellen kan via de site , www.healthcares.be of via lokale distributeur. Let op, de meeste distributeurs zijn zelf eerst moxxor gebruiker geworden. Alleszins een uniek produkt . Probeer en oordeel en ken je grenzen. Dit is nieuw in europa maar bestaat al langer dan vandaag . NED site komt eraan ... . vraag maar zoveel je wil !

----------


## Sylvia93

> Vandaag heb ik afscheid moeten nemen van mijn tweelingzus, ze is deze namiddag rond kwart voor 2 rustig ingeslapen in de armen van haar kinderen, met al haar broers en zussen en haar zijde, ook nichtjes en neefjes... en buren en vriendinnen... Het was een waardig afscheid zoals ze het gewild zou hebben....


Jeetje, lijkt me ontzettend moeilijk!! Gecondoleerd. Erg fijn dat ze in ieder geval een waardig afscheid zoals ze het gewild had heeft gehad!

Ik voel me verder vandaag slappies, ben al een aantal dagen flink verkouden, ben gisteravond van ellende vroeg naar bed gegaan. Hadden clubavond (normaal gesproken gaan we rond half 1 weer terug naar huis). Trok het nu om kwart over 11 al niet meer dus heb vriend mee naar huis gesleept en mezelf in bed geduwd. Meh tis echt vervelend om je als een vaatdoek te voelen als het weer nu zo lekker is!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ga ik afscheid nemen van mijn broer zijn schoonpapa.... Zaterdag ga ik afscheid nemen van mijn tweelingzus, het zal moeilijk worden..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb gister uitgebreid gedoucht, scheren, scrub, masker, heerlijk, maar mijn koppie is nog niet leeg...

@ Jorien,
Heerlijk he dat de zon schijnt  :Big Grin: 
Fijn dat je een goed gesprek hebt gehad en dat er verder wordt getest en gekeken hoe ze jou het beste kunnen helpen  :Smile: 

@ Neetje,
Hoe is het met je?

@ Healthcares,
Dank voor de info  :Smile: 

@ Syl,
Hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter!

@ Christel,
Heel erg veel sterkte gewenst!
Is niet niks dat er zoveel mensen van je wegvallen, dus neem je tijd!
Eeen enorm dikke lieve warme knuffel geef ik je!

Vandaag voel ik mij ook niet zo, denk iets verkeers gegeten en misschien ook wel door alle drukte...

----------


## Healthcares

@sylvia93, als je je rust niet neemt en maar blijft geven , mag je nog nemen wat je wilt, eronderdoor gaan zul je ... 

IK durf het zo stellen dat je net als ik dat ene natuurlijk middel mist in je voeding en voor zover ben ik althans verkocht en super blij ondanks de moeilijke tijden langs mijn zijde .Niettegenstaande ben ik erg ontdaan van japan en libië . Wat is daar nu toch allemaal aan de hand ?

hou je goed !




> Jeetje, lijkt me ontzettend moeilijk!! Gecondoleerd. Erg fijn dat ze in ieder geval een waardig afscheid zoals ze het gewild had heeft gehad!
> 
> Ik voel me verder vandaag slappies, ben al een aantal dagen flink verkouden, ben gisteravond van ellende vroeg naar bed gegaan. Hadden clubavond (normaal gesproken gaan we rond half 1 weer terug naar huis). Trok het nu om kwart over 11 al niet meer dus heb vriend mee naar huis gesleept en mezelf in bed geduwd. Meh tis echt vervelend om je als een vaatdoek te voelen als het weer nu zo lekker is!

----------


## Healthcares

Aan iedereen , 

HET LEVEN GAAT VOORT, treur , huil , lach , herinner , rouwen is allemaal een deel van het leven. 

Mijn ma gaat het nog halen met een mirakel ... ik hoop dat iedereen een gebedje doet voor mijn ma zoiets in de zin van ... ik bid dat alles wat in haar slecht is genezen word en dat haar herinnering tevens ook genezen want deze kunnen dikwijls de oorzaak zijn van slecht gevoel en ziektes..

dank aan allen en degene die het hard te verduren hebben , gecondoleerd en veel steun gewenst.

Fijn weekend allen

bert

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me minder goed ... dju toch!!

Heb weer een hevige schouderontsteking (spieren en zenuwen),wat niet lekker voelt en vannacht bar slecht geslapen.. eigen schuld,dikke bult; wil persé zonder slaapmeds slapen, maar ik merk wel dat ik ze gewoon moet gaan afbouwen.. weer wat geleerd :Wink: .
Straks een uurke int zonneke gaan liggen; dat gaat deugd doen en verder een beetje rustig aan vandaag!

Bert,
Pas op met je berichten, je bedoelt het héél goed, maar het neigt steeds meer naar reclame en dat is hier niet toegestaan.. ook een fijn weekend voor jou!

Syl, 
Luister naar je lichaam ... beterschap en sterkte!!
Xx Ag

Christel,
Sterkte .. je hebt het niet gemakkelijk momenteel; ik denk aan je!!
Xx Ag

Luuss,
Ook jij luisteren naar je lichaam hé  :Wink: ,
Xx Ag

Jorien,
Hopelijk vinden ze snel de juiste behandeling voor je en voel je je gauw veel beter  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

Do,
Ook jij moet luisteren naar je lichaam .. je kunt maar zoveel als je lichaam toelaat  :Wink: 

Neetje,
hoe gaat het met je??

Iedereen een fijne en zonnige dag ...
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Healthcares

@agnes574, Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik bedoel het absoluut helemaal goed . 

ik voel me vrij zonnig vandaag en heb mijn buikspieroefeningen uitgevoerd . Onderhouden is nodig en het op zijn beloop laten is het slechtste wat je kan doen. althans , mijn osteoarthritis in de knie is iets waar je niets kan tegen doen tenzij het beste eruit halen en het probleem bij de basis aanpakken op celniveau , tot laters.. .ik neem vrijaf.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet dat je het zeer goed bedoelt  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Tijdje niets van me laten horen, maar ik ben zo in gevecht met mezelf. Ik krijg er geen vat op. De medicatie citalopram is verhoogd van 20 mg naar 30 mg, dus het is harken hoor. Gisteren had ik een voor mijn doen 'redelijke' dag, maar mijn zusje heeft de vinger op de zere plek gelegd in een gesprek wat ik met haar voerde gisteravond laat.

Ze zei: "het is kut dat je eindelijk weer iemand in je leven hebt durven laten en die dit dan flikt"

De hele situatie maakt het me zo ontzettend moeilijk  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Ja Neetje; liefdesverdriet is hard en pijnlijk.. zéker op de manier hoe zij het gedaan heeft... maar je MOET verder en proberen iedere dag iets van dat verdriet/pijn te verwerken!
Voor je het weet vind je deze zomer op een terrasje de liefde van je leven ... je moet doorgaan met leven, anders maak je jezelf kapot lieverd!!

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me vandaag redelijk goed .. heb weer redelijk wat pijn, maar ga zometeen in m'n ligstoel int zonneke liggen en dan gaan de spiertjes hopelijk in 'ontspanningsmodus' en voel ik de pijn niet meer door de heerlijke zon op mijn huid  :Wink: .

Fijn weekeind allemaal!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me wat minder buikpijn en hoofdpijn ben eergisteren ongesteld geworden vandaar pfff...
Heb wel beter geslapen als gisteren, maar slaap nog steeds heel lang wel lastig vooral als het beter weer begint te worden.

@Aggie,

Voor jou ook fijn weekend,

En wees gerust zal op tijd naar mijn lichaam luisteren hoor :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ok Do, dan ist goed  :Wink:  .... je lichaam heeft wss gewoon veel slaap nodig momenteel om te herstellen.. sterkte, ook met tante rooske  :Wink: ... ik heb daar geen last van; ik slik m'n pil een half jaar, dus heb dat 'rode zee'-probleem maar 2x per jaar  :Big Grin: 

Knufffffffffffffff Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Een tekst die ik met jullie wil delen...

*Augustinus over de dood 

De dood is niets.
Ik ben maar aan de andere kant 
Ik ben mezelf, 
jij bent jezelf. 

Wat we waren voor elkaar 
zijn we nog altijd. 
Noem me zoals je me steeds genoemd hebt. 
Spreek over me zoals weleer, 
op dezelfde toon, 
niet plechtig niet triest. 

Lach om wat ons samen heeft doen lachen, 
bid, glimlach, 
denk aan mij, bid met mij. 

Spreek mijn naam uit thuis
zoals je gedaan hebt 
zonder hem te benadrukken 
zonder zweem van droefheid. 

Het leven is wat het altijd al geweest is, 
de draad is niet gebroken. 
Waarom zou ik uit je gedachten zijn ? 
Omdat je meer niet meer ziet ? 
Neen is ben niet ver, 
juist aan de andere kant van de weg. 

Zie je alles is goed. 
Je zult er mijn hart opnieuw ontdekken 
en er tederheid in terug vinden, 
zuiverder dan ooit.
Dus, droog je tranen 
en ween niet als je van mij houdt....

Deze tekst heb ik gisteren voorgelezen op de uitvaartplechtigheid van mijn tweelingzus, ik vond hem zo mooi dat ik hem jullie echt niet wou onthouden*

----------


## gossie

Lieve Christel,
Wat een mooie tekst, die je hebt voorgedragen bij het overlijden van je zus.
Ik wens je heel veel, kracht en liefs toe, om dit grote verdriet te dragen,, 
samen met je dierbaren.
En wat fijn dat je dit met ons wilt delen.

Sterkte meis,

een lieve knuffel van Gossie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bert,
Bijhouden is zeker belangrijk  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Vervelend dat je een schouderonsteking hebt, toch maar wat rustiger aan doen!

@ Neetje,
Sterkte!

@ Do,
Sterkte met tante rooske en het vele slapen! Misschien een idee om in het zonnetje een middagdutje te doen? Krijg je toch wat mee van de zon  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Mooie tekst die je hebt voorgedragen!
Veel sterkte in de komende tijd!

Vandaag voel ik mij niet goed, mijn lichaam doet aan alle kanten pijn, ben druk in mijn hoofd, dus ik ben blij dat het zonnetje schijnt...

----------


## Suske'52

Terug van weggeweest ....energie begint terug te stromen ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  alles kalm aandoen ....niets overhaasten .... genieten van mijn poezen ...want nu ik veel ruste werden ze bedorven.... :Wink:  ze lagen ze op mijn schoot en kwamen met moeite eraf ... :Big Grin:  mijn man werd er jaloers op ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me net als gisteren erg slecht, ik loop rond als iemand die in een shock verkeerd. Klap van kerst is hard aangekomen en ik krijg er geen vat op. Voel me dus niet goed.

Hoop dat jullie vandaag wel kunnen genieten van de zon  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Hallo, daar ben ik weer. Lang weg geweest. Een drukke tijd achter de rug, zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk. Ben o.a. druk bezig geweest met solliciteren, aangenomen maar uiteindelijk niet gegaan. Heb onder andere een heel goed gesprek met de algemeen directeur van de hoofdvestiging gehad. Ze wilden niet dat ik ging. Echter aan de werkdruk konden ze op korte termijn niets doen. Er worden geen nieuwe werknemers aangenomen.
Lichamelijk ben ik druk in de weer geweest om mijn knie uit te testen. Dit resulteerde uiteindelijk in mijn eerste wedstrijd in bijna 4 jaar. 12km gelopen in Zandvoort. Het ging wel aardig. Ik ben er nog lang niet, maar wel op de goede weg.
Afgelopen zaterdag nog bijna gestikt in een stuk pizza. 112 was al gebeld maar gelukkig heeft Jolan me gered met behulp van de Heimlichmanoeuvre. Dat was pas echt schrikken. Ik ben haar, maar ook Enric, die 112 belde, ontzettend dankbaar.
Het gaat momenteel wel weer wat beter, ben alleen nog op zoek naar rust. Dat wil nog niet echt lukken. Ben overal mee bezig zonder dat er daadwerkelijk iets gebeurd.
Ik hoop ik de draad weer een beetje kan oppakken hier op MC.
I'm Back zullen we maar hopen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Wat een prachtige tekst die je hebt voorgelezen aan je zus...ik lees het rustig en dan voel je de waarheid...het raakt je van binnen en dat is fijn, dank je wel!  :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: je moet echt nu even aan jezelf denken, je bent te druk en na dat ongeluk moet je opknappen!!! luieren en liggen èn later wat leuks doen....knuffel van mij.... :Wink: 

Suske: wat heerlijk dat je energie weer wat terug komt....neem 's middags een siesta, laat de afhaal chinees maar komen, kalmpjes aan, dan stroomt het bloed weer door je aderen...doegie... :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: Hey lief mens...klappen komen hèèl hard aan, maar voorzichtig moet je weer opkrabbelen...ga lekker in de zon kuieren/wandelen als die er is, en doorbreek het patroon van denken door misschien even weg te gaan na een vriend als dat kan...koop een vogeltje, een hamster, of goudvissen en zorg ervoor...( grapje) maar soms is het goed om voor een ander te zorgen anders ben je steeds zo verdrietig en je wilt da tniet, maar ik begrijp je wel hoor....Sterkte Neetje, hopenlijk gaat het vandaag ietsje beter....

Ronald: Ik lees je mail en wat het 1e bij blijft is "bijna stikken in een pizzapunt"  :Frown:  Jeetje zeg wat een toestanden, goddank heeft de Heimlichgreep geholpen...te druk in je hoofd beste vriend...voorzichtig maar..fijn dat het geholpen heeft dat Jolan dit bij je kon doen!!! Dikke kus geven en een leuk weekendje plannen om weg te gaan zodat jullie samen uit kunnen rusten na alle toestanden om haar moeder, je werk etc....
wel "geweldig" dat je 12 km gelopen hebt met je knie....een hele prestatie Ronald....dapper dat je een besluit hebt genomen ivm je werk...best moeilijk....volgens mij doe je het goed....Rustig aan proberen te doen en ik wens je succes en het beste voor de komende tijden...Warme groetjes.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee lieve mensen :Smile:  
Ben hier al best lang niet geweest,en dat kom omdat ik het erg druk heb op school en dan gewoon 's avonds alles zat ben, de druk word echt op je gezet, examendit examen dat je moet dit kennen dat rijg je waarschijnlij, dit moet je goed oefenen dat moet je goed oefenen, we ganan og heel veel examens oefenen. blalablabla word er echt gek van .. blij als ik er vanaf ben  :Smile: 

Verder gaat t wel met me , ben tegenwoordig alleeen weer heel vaak en snel moe hoeveel ik ook slaap, snap het echt niet .. :Confused:  

De pijn in mn pols, is ookk nog niet minder ,ondanks mijn lieve fysio en zijn goede bedoelingen en oefeningen zodat de pijn weggaat, lukt het hem en mij nog steeds niet om de pijn minder te krijgen. Op 19 april moet ik pas terug naar de dokter.... 

Maar heb nog een pijnprobleem, mn knie begint hem weer steeds vaker op te spelen, het was een tijdje gestopt, maar nu begint ie weer steeds vaker... En hij slaat af en toe op slot is soms dik, kzegt ''plop'' als ik hem strek.. Nu heb ik 1 geluk dat mn fysio voor mn pols gespecialiseerd is in knieen, en hij zei moet je even zooltjeshalen bij de schoenenmaker zodat je knieen in de goede stand ofzow gaan staan(en voeten ook), en dan moet de pijn minder worden en als het dan na 12 weken nog nie zo is, dan gaan ik oefeningen met je doen, ben wel blij met die fysio zeg , zonder hem had ik de moed allang opgegeven maar hij praat het me elke keer weeer de moed erin hihi.. 

Maar verder gaat het hier goed hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ooo Christel ik lees het nu pas en een beetje laat maar nog gecondoleerd en heel veel sterkkte ermee :Wink:  En een hele mooie tekkst zeg. 

@ Luus, ongeluk heb ik zeker gemist hopelijk niks ernstigs?? Sterkte iig hoop dat het allemaal gauw beter gaat! 
@ Do sterkte met je ongesteldheid, is nooit leuk met dat lekkere weer alhoewel lekker (nu regent het hier  :Mad: ) 
@Suske doe maar lekker rustig aan !
@Gossie hoe is het met jou ?
@ Ronald, fijn dat je met je knie weer op de goede weg bent en alweer 12 km heb gelopen knap zeg! Woow wat heftig moet dat zijn geweest,godzijdank ben je gered met de heimlichgreep! Sterkte nog :Wink: 
@Neetje sterkte
@ Elisabeth hoe is het met jou. 

Ik ga nu toch echt weer proberen om meerhier te komen! 

Veel Liefss

Ilona.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ilonaa: Hoi lieverd, wat ben je druk op school....je kunt niet meer dan goed je best doen op school en af en toe leuke cijfers halen als dat kan en hopenlijk begrijp je de leerstof een beetje goed!  :Embarrassment: ...sterkte met je ledematen...die pols is en blijft lastig en duurt lang hè? fijn dat je zo'n fijne fysiotherapeut hebt....prettig zulke goede adviezen zoals dat zooltje...meteen maar proberen dan hè? succes verder....liefssss

ps: Hoe is het in de bloemenwinkel Iloona  :Big Grin:  gaat het goed en vindt je het leuk en bne je niet meer zo verlegen? ik hoor het graag van jou....doegieeeeeeeee

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ok!
Heb gister bij de huisartse goed gesprek gehad ... radicaal gestopt met chemische slaapmiddelen en ze heeft me (op mijn aandringen) melatonine 5mg voorgeschreven en de seroquel 100mg verhoogd zodat ik ook m'n AD kan afbouwen/stoppen! 
Superblij ben ik daarmee en heb voor 't eerst in weken eens héérlijk en goed geslapen en... wat ik nog 't belangrijkste vind; niet duf opgestaan; super!!

Ga zometeen naar Eurotuin voor 'visjes/aqua-spullen' en hoop dan daarna m'n aqua een beetje te kunnen schoonmaken/kuisen  :Wink: .

Jammer dat 't vandaag zo'n triest weer is; maar ik kijk uit naar zaterdag; +20°  :Smile: .

Iedereen die sterkte nodig heeft; een dikke sterkte-knuff!!
Iedereen die zich goed voelt; houden zo  :Big Grin: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben vandaag bij een nieuwe neuroloog geweest voor de pijn in mijn linkerbeen (8 km op de fiets door de regen). Na wat testjes kon hij nog niet zeggen wat het probleem is, hij heeft ook nog geen vermoeden wat het zou kunnen zijn. Ik vond het een fijne vent die hopelijk alles uit de kast gaat halen om erachter te komen wat er aan de hand is met mijn been/bil. De mri scan die ik vorige maand in een ander ziekenhuis heb ondergaan, gaat hij opvragen. In mei staat pas mijn vervolgafspraak, hij gaat met vakantie helaas. 1e test die op de agenda staat is een EMG.

We blijven hopen!


Sterkte aan iedereen die een 'mindere' dag heeft vandaag  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  hopenlijk wordt je geholpen ...en krijg je een positieve uitslag  :Wink:  denk er ook eens aan om je rug te laten onderzoeken... moesten ze geen uitleg kunnen geven .....daar ik al 20 jaar sukkel met stappen teenproblemen .. ( 3 operaties).benen/ kuiten /dijbenen ( pijnen) .... na zoveel jaren komen ze er achter dat al deze problemen ontstaan zijn bij mijn rug en bekken probleem  :EEK!:  grtjs  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Ach wat dapper al die kilometers door de regen.. :Big Grin: ..wat geweldig prettig dat je een fijne neuroloog hebt getroffen, dat geeft de burger weer moed!!! goed zo....nu maar afwachten wat er uit komt na deze beginnende testen....hoop hebben we nodig en helemaal als je zo'n fijne man tegen komt, misshien weet hij raad!!!...Succes en sterkte maar weer Neetje..tevens een prettig weekend.... :Embarrassment:  Daggggggggg Groetjes....

Suske: Hemeltje zoveel operatie's in al die jaren....brrrrrrrrrr akelig hoor...je bent een positief mens zoals ik daar een beeld van kan vormen...hopenlijk kun je nu beter lopen, maar je zult er altijd wat aan overhouden en je energie moeten opladen na een leuk weekend of whatever... :Stick Out Tongue:  Liefssss

----------


## Ronald68

@ Ilona,
Druk, ja breek me de bek niet open. Nog steeds hardstikke druk op het werk en dan is de klok ook nog verzet. Kom nu 's ochtends ook mijn bed al niet meer uit. Raar dat je zo lang moet wachten voor je naar de dokter kan of bedoel je de specialist.

Wat de pizza betreft begin ik me steeds meer te beseffen dat ik geluk heb gehad. Geen naweeën gehad van het lopen gelukkig. Gisteren weer keihard getraind.
Zondag maar weer een stukkie rennen, maakt mijn hoofd leeg. Geen zin om weer in een depressie te raken.
@Christel
Het is de bedoeling dat ik de halve marathon van Zwolle ga lopen. In het verleden ook al eens een paar keer gedaan. Was altijd wel leuk.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me super, maar wat wil je ook 22 graden! en een tuin op het zuiden. Net de BBQ aangestoken.

----------


## Suske'52

Ronald  :Smile:  gezellig met zo'n weder al aan de BBQ .... heeft het gesmaakt ?? 

Lopen gaat depressie tegen weet je ....mijn jongste dochter heeft verleden jaar hier in Bornem 'de dodentocht ' gelopen en uitgelopen ...de laatste 20 km. hadt ze het lastig ...niet met de benen , maar met haar maag -spijsvertering -zouten tekort.. ze was totaal op .... ze dacht dat ze ging sterven en mijn moederhart deed zo'n pijn ... een gediplomeerde loper heeft haar aan geraden om iets met veel zout te eten ...en ja ,ze kwam er door en ze heeft met hulp van man en ons ... uitgelopen .....daar zie je taferelen .....amaai 

Toch , heeft ze haar al terug ingeschreven voor 12 aug. en oudste zus gaat ook mee .... mijn moederhart zal dubbel afzien ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  

Succes met lopen .. :Wink:  heb al op de site gekeken ... :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Suske,

BBQ was heerlijk, en daarna lekker fikkie gestoken. Vanochtend 20.7k gelopen dat was best afzien. Iets meer dan 2 uur onderweg en dat terwijl mijn pr op de halve marathon op 1:39:43 staat. Ik ben dus nog lang niet terug op mijn oude nivo. Ik heb nog anderhalve maand om er iets van te maken.

Een paar vrienden van mij hebben een jaar of 15 de dodentocht ook gelopen. Een hele prestatie hoor 100k aan 1 stuk moet er iet aan denken.

Maar al met al voel ik met top en ontzettend moe. Wel een beetje een branderig gevoel in mijn probleem knie maar die weet natuurlijk ook niet wat hem overkomt.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, bedoel je de Dodentocht bij ons in België ? Of bestaat die ook bij jullie in NL, anders passeer je bijna aan mijn deur.... Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## Suske'52

christel  :Smile:  hé ,dat is waar ..... :Wink:  verleden jaar zijn we van23.u00 thuis hier vertrokken en tot s'morgens 07.u00 bij haar gebleven , omdat dochter alleen stapte , vd. ene controle post nd. andere haar gaan opwachten ... dan heeft haar man over genomen ...in de nmdg. om 15.u00 waren we terug op post ...tot de aankomst .... ik was stik kapot, ik dacht dit is eenmalig ....zoals ze gezegd hadt, ze deed dat voor een bijzondere reden ....maar ze heeft de microbe te pakken  :Smile:  mijn moederhart deed zo'n pijn ....men ziet daar, dat mensen hun grenzen verleggen...en zichzelf tegen komen  :Wink:  ook mijn dochter. 


Ronald  :Smile:  veel succes met training ....dit moet men doen , of men haalt het niet  :Wink:  dochter stapte de laatste mndn. vr. dodentocht elk weekend per dag 50/60 km. Zij heeft een formidabele uithouding.;een vechtertje ....

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me leeg en eenzaam, vreemd gevoel aangezien mijn zusje dit weekend kwam logeren en ondanks haar aanwezigheid voel ik me zo  :Frown: 

*zal morgen bijlezen

----------


## Ronald68

@ Christel,
Weet niet waar die was, wel zuidelijk van hier maar dat kan ook haast niet anders want in het noorden is er alleen een 11 steden tocht. Maar al Googelend lijkt het er op dat het die van "Jullie" verder ie er niets zo op het eerste gezicht.

Vandaag een lichamelijk wrak. Duidelijk nog niet klaar voor de halve marathon. Last van mijn rug en mijn knieën. Kijken of het vanavond nog wat wordt.
Het potje basketballen tussen de middag met de jongens verbeterde in ieder geval niets aan de situatie  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee,

@Ronald, dat branderige gevoel is irritant he dat heb ik ook .. En met wachten bedoel ik niet daar de doter of specialist, maar mn fysio wil dat ik eerst zooltjes gaat halen dat minstens 12 weken probeert, en heb ik daarna nog pijn wilt hij oefeningen met me doen, maar zit wel te denken of ik niet gewoon naar de dokter moet gaan.. 
Hopelijk is het vanavond nog wat geworden! Sterkte !

@ Neetje, Hoop dat je gauw weer beter voelt want dat is natuurlijk ook niet leuk he zo voelen ..

@Suske wens ze maar succes tegen die tijd, maar even een vraagje wat is een Dodentocht?, dat hebben wij hier in Nederland toch niet ? Tenminste ik heb er nog nooit van gehooord.. 

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed maar heb echt zoveel pijn,oke nu voel ik me weer zon aanstelller maaarja, ooit komt het goed .... hoop ik.

Liefs
Ilona

----------


## dotito

Eerst en vooral aan iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel sterkte/liefde toegewenst.

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best, heb weer terug veel last van migraine dat al een week duurt.
Kan ook al een tijde de slaap niet vatten, met als gevolg al ik opsta verschrikkelijk moe voelen.
Voor de rest vrij goed weekend gehad, we zijn een aqua sauna gaan nemen en we hebben lekker een chinees gegeten.
We hebben ons 14 jaar samen gevierd en dat was best leuk.
Voor de rest gaat alles hier zijn gangetje.

Veel liefs aan iedereen.

Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Iloona: Akelig dat het zo'n pijn doet...doe wat "jij" vindt wat goed is voor "JOU" !
daarom kun je die zooltjes wel kopen misschien? gewoon een afspraak maken bij de dokter en zijn/haar advies vragen inzake pijn en misschien kun je andere pijnstillers krijgen...sterkte met alles... :Embarrassment: ....och ja...alles goed in de bloemenwinkel? of werk je er niet meer?!!!! Hou je haaks lieverd....

Do: bedankt voor je lieve wensen...nou die kan ik best gebruiken hoor  :Big Grin:  
Proficiat meid met jullie 14 jaar....tjonge dat is een hele lange tijd, wat geweldig!!! fijn zo'n weekend, daar knap je van op....Liefsss x  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ronald  :Smile:  niet opgeven hoor... :Wink:  trainen en nog eens trainen dan komt het dik in orde... :Smile:  


Ilonaa  :Smile:  dank je wel .. :Wink:  op de site : Tracking.dodentocht.be daar vindt je alle informatie ja, het woord dodentocht is wel letterlijk , het is afzien .....en bijna een beetje sterven .... je ziet daar toestanden waar de rillingen over je rug van lopen ..... :EEK!: je kunt de stappers ( deelnemers) ook volgen met hun inschrijvingsnr. via de site ..... :Wink:  
Nu er 2 vd. 3 dochters ....meestappen zal ik nog meer afzien ..... :Confused:  :Smile:  
Hopelijk wordt je geholpen en komt er een oplossing vr. je knie en pijnen ..... :Wink:  denk niet te vlug dat je, je aanstelt .... pijn is pijn  :EEK!:  punt uit . 

Kan er ook van meespreken ..... maar spijtig, heeft een dokter altijd geen oren ....heb er jaren over gedaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... eer dat er een oplossingen uit de bus kwamen ...men moet blijven aandringen als men niet direkt wordt geholpen .

----------


## Luuss0404

Sorry lieve mensen, heb al een beetje bijgelezen en wat gereageerd, maar heb weinig energie... volgende week weer wat meer tijd...
Voel mij niet goed, moe, gestresd etc en ben druk bezig om te proberen deze periode zoveel mogelijk dingen te halen, maar denk dat dat niet gaat lukken...

----------


## sietske763

lieve luuss, neem je rust!!
hier gaat de boel wel door,
veel sterkte lieve meid!

----------


## sterbernie

Vandaag voel me rot, ontgoocheld en pijn. vriendin gebruikt me als reserve wiel
Sterbernie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Hey lieverd, kalm aan doen mop...je hebt een ongeluk gehad, dus wees voorzichtig en lief voor jezelf... :Embarrassment:  .neem je tijd...het is zoals Sietske zegt....de boel is hier draaiende...succes met de toetsen...

Sterbernie: Hey dat is balen zeg, negeer haar maar even dan wordt ze misschien wel wakker en dan krijgt ze misschien wat meer respect èn belangstelling voor jou!!! Sterkte hè? probeer toch wat leuks te doen met je vrienden, dan vergeet je even je pijn om je vriendin....laat je niet gebruiken, je bent "meer" waard! het is ellendig maar houd je koppie maar fier omhoog!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

De toetsen zitten erop, ging voor mijn gevoel beter dan verwacht, vooral die van gister, nu hopen dat de uitslag snel komt...
Vannacht niet lekker geslapen, buurman vertelde over ratten bij hun op zolder en in de meterkast, denk dat wij ze ook hebben, kon er vannacht alleen geen vinden, maar hoorde wel lawaai op zolder wat er normaal niet is...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmorgen voelde ik mij als een zombie...kwam langzaam op gang....
last van mijn arm/schouder/gewrichten/ ziekenhuis gebeld voor afspraak bij pijnpoli, en nu zit ik aan mijn Tens apparaat, die geven stroomstootjes aan mijn schouder, de bedoeling is dat hierdoor endorfinen worden aangemaakt waardoor de pijn minder wordt...nou sinds januari had ik het niet meer gebruikt...ik heb er te lang mee gewacht...fijn da tik dat ding in huis heb...heb hem in bruikleen al 2 jaar via de Pijnpoli....prima ding, ik ben er blij mee....
verder alles goed, niets te mopperen....ben alleen moe, maar ach dat lijkt mij logisch.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Luuss: sterkte met die ratten....bah wat eng.....helppppp

----------


## Neetje

Gaat de pijn er ook van over na verloop van tijd of komt die elke keer weer terug? Ik weleens zo een ding gehad voor me rug, maar bij mij werkte het verkeerd op mijn zenuwstelsel, alles tintelde zodra ik dat ding uitzette ...

----------


## sterbernie

Hallo vrienden vandaag weet niet hoe me voel, raar, ongemakkelijk enz.
Hele nacht geen oog dicht gedaan van krampen van aan mn onderrug tot plat v voeten Dan een _buurvrouw_, 66 jaar, is woensdag avond ten gevolge_ van kanker overleden_. Deze morgen heeft haar_ man zich opgehangen_Erg ! Hun schoonzoon heeft man gevonden .De hele buurt is er van onderste boven.Ik moet er al hele dag aan denken.
Om een uur bij dr Coucke uitslagen bloed gaan halen. Glutenallergie, schildklier werkt niet genoeg, beetje lupus, cortisol te kort enz..
Ga hier nog eens bloed laten trekken om te zien of de resultaten hier in de kliniek hetzelfde zijn. Tweede opinie.
Zo zo voelde ik me vandaag
Sterbernie

----------


## Ronald68

Het gaat goed en slecht.
Vandaag afspraak gemaakt met handenpoli in het Sophia. Linkerduim schiet nog al eens uit de kom. Een jaar of 5 ook als eens geweest, toen was er geen oplossing. Volgens huisarts nu maar weer eens proberen.

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoop dat er iets uit komt ronald! 

Ik voelde me vandaag ook goed en slecht.. vanmiddag was het echt even heel erg slecht met me ,alles werd teveel zag het allemaal niet meer zitten enzo.. 

En dan weer het goede nieuws, ik ben vanafwoensdag begonnen met joggen/hardlopen,wel rustig aan hoor ik doe eerst zoveel meter-minuten joggen zoveel uitlopen enzo elke keer weer opbouwen heb ik vanavond dus ook gedaan en lekker gedouchd dus nu voel ik me wel weer goed! Alleen als ik aan het joggen/hardlopen heb ik wel last van mn knie :Embarrassment:  En heb spierpijn hahaha maarjaa . 

Veel sterkte, beterschap of succes voordegene die het nodig hebben !  :Wink: 


Liefss

Ilona

----------


## sietske763

@onze lieve luuss,
fijn dat je toetsen goed gingen, vaak voel je dat zelf het beste!
gedver; ratten.....ook ooit gehad door een driftige ex, heeft toen 6 ratten door de brievenbus gegooid(hij spoorde dus niet)ik heb overal rattegif op een schoteltje neergezet en het was snel over.............miss wat voor de zekerheid??

verder is het met mij uitstekend, heel af en toe een wat mindere dag(afkloppen)maar dat heeft ieder mens.

heel veel liefs en sterkte voor mensen die het nodig hebben!

----------


## sterbernie

vandaag hb ik hele voormiddag in bed gelegen en deze namiddag op de zetel, Ik had pijn was stijf en kon niet op.
NEEMT ER IEMAND VAN JULLIE ALLE DAGEN CORTISONE EN PRODUCT VOOR TE LAAG WERKENDE SCHILDKLIER? WIE VOLLGT GLUTENVRIJ DIEET? KOMT VEEL VOOR BIJ FIBRO PATIENTEN
DACHT VOLGENS MN E MAIL ME IEMAND BERICHT GELATEN MAAR ZIE GEEN BERICHT

Groetjes

Sterb ernie

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik me weer wat fitter, dan de afgelopen dagen. Ik lag dan ook gisterenavond 20.30uur op bed. Vannacht een kleine uurtjes wakker gelegen. Ja dat heb je ook, als je vroeg naar bed gaat.

Ik heb wel genoten van het mooie weer.
Morgen is het 10 graden minder als vandaag. dus maw. koud. brrr

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Rust lekker uit! Hopelijk helpt het tens apparaat tegen de pijn!
Heb je al afspraak met pijnpoli?

@ Neetje,
Hoe gaat het met je?

@ Sterbernie,
Verdrietig dat de buurvrouw overleden is en dat haar man daarna niet verder wou/kon leven, gecondoleerd! Zoiets heeft veel impact voor dierbaren en omwonenden, hopelijk vinden jullie steun bij elkaar!
Goed dat je een second opinion heb aangevraagd, hopelijk geeft dat meer duidelijkheid!

@ Ronald,
He vervelend zeg! Hopelijk kunnen ze je dit keer wel helpen!

@ Ilonaa,
Goed bezig met sporten  :Smile:  Niet jezelf overbelasten hoor!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat het goed gaat  :Smile:  
Rattengif hebben we al op zolder staan hoor, maarja das niet een blijvende oplossing, dus gaan we kijken waar ze doorheen komen en dan dat gedeelte maken...

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je je weer wat fitter voelt  :Smile: 

Ik voel me wel redelijk, moet even weer rustiger aan doen...

----------


## gossie

@ Lieve Luuss,

Bedankt voor de lieve begroeting, die je doet aan anderen en mij. :Smile: 
Maar lieve Luuss, zorg goed voor jezelf, je studie, je vrienden/je familie.

Meiss heel veel sterkte en succes met jouw bezigheden.

Een lieve groet van Gossie xxx

----------


## sterbernie

Dag Luuss0404 dank je voor je steun.Hopelijk voel je je goed en gelukkig.Voel mij niet zo goed,hb pijn , kan niet doen wat ik wil, ben droevig door laatste uitslagen voel me alleen ,man hele dag thuis(brugpensioen) maar poetst niet en poetsvrouw is al lang ziek en ik kan niet of niets in huis.Als mn gezondheid verslechtert vermindert mijn moraal en w ik triestig,ik ben dan ook aleen om met fibro spook te leven. niemand begrijpt me/
Sorry als negatief overkom is niet mn aard maar ziekte slorpt al mn energie op;
Sterbernie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gossie,
Ik heb een ontspannen weekend gehad en vandaag alles rustig aan gedaan, vanavond ook niet te laat mijn bed in  :Wink: 
Heb je lekker van het zonnetje genoten vandaag?

@ Sterbernie,
Jammer en vervelend dat je je niet goed voelt! 
Je laatste uitslagen wezen op achteruitgang in fibro?
Fibromyalgie is een ziektebeeld die weinig begrepen wordt en als je je al niet zo goed voelt en niet de dingen kan doen die je wil is het zeker niet leuk als je ook nog onbegrip krijgt  :Frown:  Hier op het forum zijn meer mensen met fibro, dus hopelijk kan je daar tips en ervaringen mee uitwisselen en steun bij vinden!
Positief blijven als je veel pijn, zorgen en vermoeidheid hebt is ook moeilijk... en allemaal hebben we wel eens (vaker) een minne dag  :Wink:  
Ik hoop dat de poetsvrouw snel weer beter is, dan hoef je je daar in elk geval niet zo druk om te maken en een schoon/opgeruimd huis zorgt vaak (bij mij in elk geval) voor wat meer rust! 
Sterkte en hopelijk slaap je vannacht beter zodat je je ook wat uitgeruster voelt!

----------


## Neetje

Gaat niet goed met mij

----------


## Suske'52

sterbernie  :Smile:  als men zich down voelt tengevolge van ziekte is dat niet prettig ... :Confused: gevoelens kan men altijd niet juist plaatsen ....dat weten er hier veel leden op dit forum en dat is verwarrend  :Confused:  heb ook fibro /rugproblemen .... plus de gewrichten ,al verschillende operaties ondergaan .... maar ieder moet zijn ziek zijn zelf verwerken op zijn manier ....men ontmoet veel onbegrip.... men moet tegen veel vooroordelen op boksen ..... Ik heb een goeie ...lieve man ....maar in ziek zijn staat men dikwijls alleen ....na jaren begint het bij hem maar door te dringen dat ik niet zo sterk meer ben als vroeger ..... hij was vroeger wel veel weg voor het werk .. nu sedert bijna 2 jaar op pensioen ....krijg er nu wel veel huishoudelijke hulp van .....maar denk niet dat het niet kan stuiven ....het is maar van zaterdag geleden ......maar er waait terug een frisse wind .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  hij zal het goed onthouden  :Wink:  :Smile:  

Ik neem alle dagen vd. pijnen codeine - dafalgan en andere medicatie..... om de 2 mnd. een spuit in rug vd. pijn ....dat is cortisone ... 

Veel sterkte ....en blijf positief ...hoe moeilijk het ook soms is .... :Wink: 

luuss  :Smile:  een net huis , geeft een rustige gemoedsrust .....en harmonie  :Smile:  :Wink: een wanordelijk huis geeft innerlijk aan de mens ook wanorde..... :Confused: stof op kasten mag maar geen wanorde .... :Wink:

----------


## sterbernie

Lieve Neetje wat scheelt er? Waarom voel je je niet goed?Ben je ziek of ben je psy niet goed.Vertel maar - we zijn er om je te helpen..

Hb ook slechte dag maar hb fibro. 

Groetjes sterbernie

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  dwing je om positief te denken ......hoe slecht een situatie is ,er is altijd een lichtpunt ....misschien zie je het niet direkt .....maar tijd brengt raad zeg ik altijd ....men moet niet willen lopen als men eerst moet stappen ..... verdriet heeft tijd nodig om te helen .....alvast een dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  als troost  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ik hoop dat je snel iets positiefs meemaakt of iets positiefs ziet, heel veel sterkte met verwerken! Een positieve knuffel!

@ Suske,
Een ieder verwerkt op eigen manier en moet er zelf mee leren omgaan, moeilijk als je de dingen die je wil niet meer (vlot) kan doen en op onbgerip stuit... soms kunnen er nog zoveel lieve mensen om je heen zijn en je helpen of steunen, toch kan je je soms alleen voelen zoals jij zegt... gelukkig zijn er altijd wel weer positieve dingen die het leven weer kleur geven  :Wink: 
Stof op de kast is geen probleem hoor :P

@ Sterbernie,
Positief bekeken: als je geen slechte dagen hebt waardeer je de goede dagen minder  :Wink: 
Ik las dat je bij een andere dr bent geweest, hopelijk kan deze wat meer voor je betekenen en ik hoop voor je dat je wat beter slaapt en het zonnetje weer tevoorschijnt komt voor je!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Het Tens apparaat helpt mij wel, maar ik zie het als een pijnstiller....de pijn kan soms weer in alle hevigheid terugkomen, dus dan moet je het soms elke dag gebruiken, en dan doe ik dat urenlang...gisteren heb ik het niet gebruikt en vandaag is het weer hevig...tintelingen kreeg ik soms ook wel maar ik ervaar dat als dat mijn bloed sneller weer door mijn aderen stroomt...heel apart gevoel! Sterkte met alles Neetje... :Embarrassment:  als je neerslachtig bent is akelig.....probeer die cirkel te doorbreken....een beetje sporten kan dat misschien iets voor je zijn? of wandelen misschien met een vriend of kennis, dan kom je op andere gedachten....houd moed lief mens.... :Wink: 

Sterbernie: Wat vreselijk dat je buurvrouw èn je buurman niet meer leven....wat dramatisch allemaal, het is logisch dat je je niet prettig voelt, heel verdrietig....
sterkte met je fibro...ik heb het ook...voor de schildklier slik ik dagelijks Thyrax cortisonen is zoals Suske uitlegt.... :Wink:  dus je man is thuis...misshien kan hij tijdelijk stofzuigen als hij niets mankeert.....stof is niet fijn in huis als de sfeer maar goed is...hopenlijk komt snel je poetshulp weer terug en andrs moet er een andere oplossing gevonden worden....Ziek zijn is ellendig, maar door er over te lezen en te praten ga je het langzaam wel een plekje geven in je leven....veel sterkte ermee, het is en blijft ellendig...pijnstillers èn aanvaarding uieindelijk maakt dat je anders gaat denken èn doen! als je een glutenvrij dieet moet volgen kun je misschien advies vragen aan dieetiste of via deze site....pas goed op jezelf èn je man...samen moet je dit dragen/verwerken....

Luuss: ik hoop dat je gauw die ratten kwijtraakt, en vindt waar ze doorheen komen....Succes ermee, brrrrrrrrrr fijn dat jij je iets beter voelt, maar elke dag is er èèn dus een beetje rustig aan doen meissie, want dat is moeilijk in jou situatie, maar ik begrijp je.... :Big Grin:  ik heb 22 april een afspraak bij de pijnpoli...mooi he? 

Ronald: Sterkte met je duim, klinkt niet fijn je verhaal...een duim is zo kwetsbaar want je pakt er alles mee aan....een belangrijk onderdeel van het lichaam....hopenlijk is er een ommekeer....

Gossie: ja de zon vrolijkt ons op en het is goed voor ons lichaam....fijne dag hoor....

Suske: ja ik probeer nu ook elke dag een uurtje in huis wat te ruimen of te doen...rommel geeft onrust in je hoofd, je verwoordt het mooi, dank je wel...èn sterkte met al je ledematen...pijn kost energie.... :Embarrassment: 

Terwijl ik dit schrijf neemt de pijn wat af....hoera de pijnstiller gaat werken....zometeen duik ik even de sportschool in wat vlak bij mijn huis is....een beetje fitnessen en voorzichtg en niet te lang om mijn spieren wat op te vrolijken en wat wakker te schudden....òòk goed voor mijn geest want ik werd af en toe somber van al het leed om mij heen en voel mij dan eenzaam en machteloos..gelukkig ben ik een positief mens....nu probeer ik om elke dag iets meer structuur te brengen in mijn leven....ik maak afspraken met mijzelf omdat ik merkte dat ik het niet allemaal goed deed....dus ik neem tijd voor mijzelf, voor mijn huis een uurtje of 2 dat ligt aan de energie, ik probeer te wandelen om rust te creeren in mijn hoofd, ik zorg voor familie als ik wat voor ze kan doen, etc....ik wordt er wat vrolijker van, en de rest komt wel.... :Big Grin: 

Dag lieve mensen....een fijne prettige dag gewenst met niet teveel zorgen en hopenlijk minder pijn voor iedereen....een warme knuffel voor allen...Groetjessssssssss

----------


## Neetje

Hoeveel tekens kan ik hier kwijt  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@ Neetje,

een stuk of meer, ("misschien 99") :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Probeer het, succes en sterkte Neeeeeeeeeeeetjeeee. :Embarrassment: 

een lieve groet van Gossie  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Neetje:,  :Embarrassment: 

Als je de "weg" maar niet kwijt raakt.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
fijne dag, ga lekker wandelen even in de zon vandaag als die bij je schijnt in je woonplaats, dan worden je hersenen wat vrolijker van...ik ga dat òòk doen...doegieeeeeeeee
Warme groetjes van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Ik ga vanavond bij mijn zus eten Elisa. 

Ik heb mijn hele verhaal op papier gezet gisteren, maar er staan zoveel prive gebeurtenissen die nodig zijn om jullie mijn situatie helder te kunnen laten zien.

Ik durf het alleen niet zomaar neer te zetten, moeilijk.

Sterkte namens mij aan ieder die het vandaag wat lastig heeft

----------


## sietske763

iedereen die het nodig heeft veel liefs en sterkte!
hier gaat het leven rustig door....zou wel wat meer actie willen maar er gebeurd gewoon niks

----------


## dotito

Laatste tijd voel ik me heel moe, ben ook even gestopt met de revalidatie werd me allemaal even teveel :Frown: 
Voor de rest zeer gelukkig :Smile: , maar heb weer veel last van mijn rug. En door ik fysiek veel pijn heb voel ik me mentaal ook niet zo best.
Mijn excuus, dat ik momenteel even niet alles bij lees en reageer, maar voel me echt te moe in mijn hoofd.
Wil iedereen een dikke knuffel van mij geven en heel veel sterkte/liefde/geluk toewensen.
Denk aan jullie.

Veel liefs Do :Embarrassment:  x

----------


## sietske763

nee gekkie,
daar hoef je toch geen excuus voor te vragen; je hebt gewoon ff teveel aan je hoofd,
heeft iedereen hier wel eens en is dan ook minder aanwezig!
succes en sterkte meid!

----------


## Neetje

Mijn liefde was voor iemand die niet bestaat … gelukkig heb ik haar 1x goed in haar ogen kunnen kijken, en die waren leeg, kil en gevoelloos.

Ik kan mezelf nog steeds recht in de ogen kijken als ik voor de spiegel sta, zij zal daar meer moeite mee hebben, als het niet nu is dan zal dat later wel komen. Ze zal nog een hoop moeten leren in het leven. Zij speelt met gevoelens en weet niet wat het is om lief te hebben.

Ik ben voor de gek gehouden en dat doet verdomde veel pijn! Ik loop bij de psychiater door haar, ben mijn vertrouwen kwijt en zij fladdert vrolijk verder en is zo gelukkig. Geen besef wat ze mij geflikt heeft.

“Doei Neetje, het was gezellig, maar je bekijkt het maar met je zooitje. Ik heb nu nieuwe borsten, heb daardoor meer zelfvertrouwen, mijn vriendinnen en werk zijn belangrijker en heb jou niet meer nodig in mijn leven. Sorry Neetje, dat ik je 2 jaar lang een mooie toekomst voor hield, een nieuw leven, eindelijk geluk en dat jij daarvoor al het andere aan de kant zette omdat ik je wilde hebbuh. Neem nu maar een pilletje ofzo"

Ik heb haar in vertrouwen genomen en ze kende mijn levensverhaal. DAT heeft ze tegen mij gebruikt! En waarom? Ik heb werkelijk geen idee, ze zegt het ook niet. Ze laat het me alleen maar voelen. Zo ga je toch niet met mensen om?

Nee, dit is geen frustratie van iemand die aan de kant gezet is, dit is de waarheid die ik graag met jullie wil delen, 2 jaar voorgelogen worden en dan keihard op je ziel geraakt worden doet pijn. Ik heb geen liefdesverdriet, absoluut niet. Iemand op zijn ziel trappen heeft niets met een gebroken hart te maken. Iemand vernederen in de voor mij moeilijkste periode van het jaar, Kerst, dat is op een ziel trappen! Iemand 2 jaar lang een mooie toekomst voorhouden en die dan met Kerst onder je voeten weghalen, dat is op een ziel trappen! Mij een eenzame Kerst bezorgen, mij een eenzame jaarwisseling bezorgen, dat is op een ziel trappen! En iemand die dat doet, heeft zelf geen ziel.

Ik ben kreupel en leef al 4,5 jaar 24 uur per dag met tot nu nog steeds overklaarbare zenuwpijnen vanaf mijn linkerschouder tot aan mijn linkervoet (alleen linkerkant).

Ik wil haar vergeven, maar zover ben ik nog niet. 

Terug bij af! … weer een nieuwe start? In '94 baan kwijt geraakt door ziekte van pfeiffer, in '96 overleed mijn moeder door een medische blunder, in '99 overleed mijn vader, ik moest het ouderlijk huis verlaten. Alle spullen naar het grof vuil. *DAAROM is kerst en oudjaar zo een focking moeilijke periode voor mij!* In 2000 nieuwe woning. Pas in 2005 kon ik weer gaan werken, in 2006 kreeg ik zenuwpijnen die ik nog steeds heb, in 2007 die baan kwijt. De jaren 2007 en 2008 lag ik plat op bed in mijn slaapkamer. 2011 zou voor mij een nieuwe start worden, samen met dit meisje ... zou ...

Ik heb dus vaak een nieuwe start moeten maken, en nu dus weer?

Ik weet het niet, ben het eigenlijk allemaal een beetje zat geworden. Dit kon ik er namelijk niet bij hebben naast mijn fysieke klachten. Ik ben mezelf echt helemaal kwijt en ik zal een hele lange weg moeten bewandelen alvorens ik ooit weer aan iemand mijn hart zal kunnen en durven geven. Ik wil me nooit meer laten kwetsen door iemand.

Ik wil gewoon een keer gelukkig worden en dat verdien ik ook!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Neetje,

Jij bent een énorm lief en goed mens met het hart op de juiste plaats!!!

Je zult opnieuw gelukkig worden, écht waar, het heeft alleen tijd nodig!
Jij verdient alle geluk van de wereld manneke!!

Dikke knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me voor het eerst 'rustig' ... ben lekker vanaf nu tot zondag alleen en dat gaat me goed doen!! Mijn nieuwe meds slaan goed aan; ver géén pijn meer en dat is zalig!
Ook slapen gaat goed ,dus; wat wil een mens nog meer??? 
Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Hoe kan ik ooit nog iemand vertrouwen? Ik ben zo ongelooflijk kwaad!

----------


## Agnes574

Ps Neetje; 

Ik heb ook al een keer in een soortgelijke situatie gezeten; een man (enorme narcist) die mij enkel 'nodig' had om mee te 'pronken' en me verder psychisch volledig kapot gemaakt heeft ... het heeft mij ook lange tijd gekost om daar overheen te geraken... ik ben in november toen verhuisd en heb ook een eenzame kerst en nieuwjaar gehad... Dat vertrouwen komt bij mij nooit meer terug... maar ik probeer het wel...

----------


## Neetje

> Ps Neetje; 
> 
> Ik heb ook al een keer in een soortgelijke situatie gezeten; een man (enorme narcist) die mij enkel 'nodig' had om mee te 'pronken' en me verder psychisch volledig kapot gemaakt heeft ... het heeft mij ook lange tijd gekost om daar overheen te geraken... ik ben in november toen verhuisd en heb ook een eenzame kerst en nieuwjaar gehad... Dat vertrouwen komt bij mij nooit meer terug... maar ik probeer het wel...


Heel herkenbaar idd

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds heel moe, maar heb toch wat langer kunnen slapen.
Mijn lichaam is echt steendood van de revalidatie pfff....ben blij dat ik er voor een maand vanaf ben.


@Neetje,

Man man, je hebt het ook niet gemakkelijk gehad hé, maar geloof ons vroeg of laat word je terug gelukkig.
Vraagt alleen enorm veel tijd om alles te verwerken en te plaatsen zoals Agnes, ook al zei.
Eens je in je relatie ooit bedrogen of venederd bent geweest ben je nooit meer dezelfde.
Ook ik ben vroeger door mijn ex-man bedrogen en venederd geweest, en dat draag je mee voor de rest van je leven. 
Ik dacht ook nooit na hem dat ik niemand meer kon vertrouwen, en jaren later heb ik de man van mijn leven gevonden. 
Belangrijkste voor jou is dat je haar ooit met de tijd kan vergeven. Als je haar hebt vergeven kan jij ook verder met je leven.
Ik hoop van harte dat je je snel weer gelukkig mag voelen.

Sterkte Neetje,

Groetjes Do

----------


## sterbernie

Hallo schatjes erg dat ik allemaal miserie lees? Wou ik iedereen kon helpen.Spijtig genoeg kan ik jullie alleen maar met woorden steunen.Ik begrijp wat jullie meemaken.
Mijn dag was deels goed omdat mn kids er waren.Mn dag slecht omdat man veel moeit en zgt wat ik moet doen.Veel pijn van hernia s. s avonds iets gaan drinken .Nu ga proberen te slapen.Slaapwel.Tot morgen slapen jullie wel.
Sterbernie

----------


## gossie

Ik weet niet hoe ik me vandaag ga voelen, de dag is net een kwartier oud.!!!!
Dus ik moet nog zien, ik lig nog niet op bed., maar ik moet wel :Wink: . Komt misschien dat ik gisterenavond al 21.00uur op bed lag. :Big Grin: 

Jullie horen nog van me.

Ik wens iedereen een fijne vrijdag toe.

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds heel moe, maar heb toch wat langer kunnen slapen.
> Mijn lichaam is echt steendood van de revalidatie pfff....ben blij dat ik er voor een maand vanaf ben.
> 
> 
> @Neetje,
> 
> Man man, je hebt het ook niet gemakkelijk gehad hé, maar geloof ons vroeg of laat word je terug gelukkig.
> Vraagt alleen enorm veel tijd om alles te verwerken en te plaatsen zoals Agnes, ook al zei.
> Eens je in je relatie ooit bedrogen of venederd bent geweest ben je nooit meer dezelfde.
> ...


Do,
Lieverd, klopt helemaal wat je schrijft!
In het begin is er de kwaadheid en eventueel haat...
Daarna begint dat heel langzaam te helen al blijf je kwaad en haatdragend en dan komt er een punt waarop je denkt; ik was er toch zelf bij en heb er toen toch zelf voor gekozen en ben zelf zo stom geweest ... dan komt het moment dat die ander je niets meer doet !!
Maar vergeven en vergeten is moeilijk hoor... ik heb alles een plekje gegeven en heb geen kwaadheid en haat meer in me; maar vergeven zal ik hem nooit kunnen, daarvoor heeft hij me teveel 'gekraakt'/kapot gemaakt.
Een paar jaar geleden kwam ik hem toevallig 's tegen in de supermarkt ... hij sprak me aan en zei me dat ik er zo goed uitzag ... ik heb heel eerlijk geantwoord; jij ziet er ook niet slecht uit, maar ik kan niet meer begrijpen dat ik ooit voor jou gevallen ben..  :Big Grin:  flap-uit Aggie  :Big Grin: 
Dat deed hem wat zag ik, maar mij deed het niets...
Hij begon te vragen hoe het nu met me ging en of ik een relatie had etc...
Ik heb kortweg gezegd; ik heb haast > het ga je goed! Daaag
En ik heb daar verder nooit meer over nagedacht..hihi..
Ik besefte toen wel dat ik volledig over hem heen was en dat deed me glimlachen en een deuntje opzetten in de auto naar huis  :Wink: 

Do,Luuss,Sietske en Neetje,
Ach ja, al die relatie-miserie... het is leuk zolang het goed gaat, maar relaties kunnen je ook kraken... en dan heb je tijd nodig om erbovenop te komen en iedereen heeft daar zijn eigen tijd voor nodig (bij de één ist na een week over, bij een ander na een jaar nog niet), dus... neem zoveel tijd als je nodig hebt!!
Momenteel zit ik ook in een moeilijke situatie; doorgaan of stoppen met m'n relatie en dat heeft zijn tijd nodig... de 'klik' zal wel komen en dan weet ik wat ik écht wil  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me weer goed vandaag... jippie!!
Rustig in mijn hoofd (geef m'n hersenen vandaag vrij-af  :Big Grin: ) en vrijwel géén pijn!!
Mega-Super-de-Max!!

Fijne vrijdag en een fijn weekeind!!!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

ik ben wel een gelukkige getrouwde vrouw......maar het knalt hier ook wel eens heel erg
maar gelukkig komen we er altijd weer uit omdat we weten dat we gewoon bij elkaar horen!

agnes; heel veel sterkte met het nemen van beslissingen!

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je Sietske... het is érg moeilijk!!
Maar steun doet goed  :Wink: , MERCI!!!!
Dikke knufff en liefs Ag Xx

----------


## sietske763

voel me uitstekend, ben maar weer met ritalin begonnen, had het een paar maanden niet geslikt, ben hartstikke vrolijk ervan en veel actiever!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Neetje,.....

Een ondraaglijk verlies doordat jij je ouders al zo snel hebt moeten missen, zo kort na elkaar...vreselijk...en dan komen de ziekte's en andere ellende...het ouderlijk huis leegmaken is geen kleinigheid, de sfeer en geur en je herinneringen zaten in dat huis, òòk jou huis!!! en dan sta je daar, en met de moed der wanhoop ga je verder met verdriet maar je redt het op dat moment.....nu mag je even knakken want diegene die je vertrouwde èn waar je liefde bij dacht te hebben die is dus helemaal veranderd in haar doen en laten....en dat doet giga pijn  :Frown:  er ontstaat een enorme leegte en verdtriet....nu komt de kwaadheid èn dat is GOED  :Wink:  gooi het eruit, het betekend dat je al een stap verder bent gekomen met je rouwproces....jou liefde voor je vriendin was echt ern het is fijn dat je het nog in je hebt....het kost tijd maar op een goede dag moet een fijne, goede eerlijke oprechte man als jou het geluk weer toelachen...gun jezelf die tijd, en op een goede dag wordt je HART weer verwamd....ik wens je sterkte met dit lange proces maar bedenk wel dat wij hier op MediCity met je meeleven...
jou verhaal is intens triest, maar bedenk dat wij allen hier je begrijpen omdat velen van ons òòk heel veel meegemaakt hebben in alle opzichten...pas goed op jezelf....geniet van de zon als die even schijnt....ik wens je toch een goed weekend toe....het Helen van je ziel is begonnen Neetje, elke dag is er èèn....

Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Succes met je Ritalin lady....fijn dat jij je er prettig èn vrolijker van word....dat heb je nodig lief mens.... :Embarrassment: 

Ik ging hier vanmorgen achter de pc zitten met tranen in mijn ogen....waarom zou je zeggen...ja eigenlijk niets bijzonders...dit zal de menopauze misschien met mij doen...ik had mij vanochtend in de kleren gehesen en de hond uitgelaten en straks ga ik in alle rust lekker douchen en mijn haren verzorgen....toen ik buiten liep deed mijn hele lichaam zeer bij elke pas die ik zet.. en dat was de hele week al zo...het was rustig buiten alsof je de wereld even met niemand hoefde te delen...ik ging achter de pc zitten met mijn ontbijtje van een cracker en beschuit met koffie en vond het leven opeens niet fijn...ik dacht: als ik toch zo nog lang verder moet dan baal ik daar van...jaren en jaren is dit soms al zo....het enige wat ik doe is om andere mensen af en toe te helpen, en mijn prive leven is soms K...... :Stick Out Tongue:  terwijl ik verder knabbel aan mijn eten en hier op de site ben van MediCity trekken mijn gedachten langzaam aan weer wat bij....het schrijven vrolijkt mij iets op en ik ben niet meer zo neerslachtig, het overviel mij plotseling....hoe ik de dag invul zie ik wel...misschien ga ik wel wandelen met een goede vriend die verderop woont.....even de cirkel weer doorbreken...fijne zonnige zondag voor allen....bedankt voor het lezen, misschien hebben jullie er ook wel eens last van...mijn energie is soms niet zoveel en een enkele keer is dat moeilijk te verteren..bah denk ik dan, ik wilde het zo graag anders, maar helaas het is niet zo, en dat besef ik terdege!!!...soms zou ik willen ontsnappen uit dit lichaam....ik denk er over na en probeer positief te blijven want dat houd je uiteindelijk op de been!  :Big Grin: 
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Positief blijven idd lieve Elisa ... er zijn nog zoveel mooie dingen en momenten die voor jou int verschiet liggen ... je weet alleen nog niet wat en wanneer!!
Houd moed en idd; van je af schrijven kan héél véél deugd doen!
Van mij een héél dikke sterkte-knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Healthcares

Hoi iedereen, hoop dat het best lukt om het hoofd boven water te houden. Sterkte aan allen die er het beste van maken en dat ook blijven doen. Ben al een tijdje afwezig geweest hier maar ben niet ziek geweest ofzo , echt hele drukke lastige dagen ... . Met de nodige weerbots naderhand ... .

Mijn ma , 69 is onlangs gestorven aan longkanker (met uitzaaiïngen) en het lijkt wel alsof men dat heel mijn leven heeft willen verzwijgen voor me. Nu kan het ook niet anders dan dat het boven water komt en een hele boel vragen oplost of tenminste verheldert... .
Dat gevoel dat ergens sluimert in u en zegt van er is iets mis, is nu wel duidelijk losgekomen. Mijn vader heeft rake klappen gekregen maar het is een dronkelap die koppig is en liegt tegen de sterren op .. komt zeer manipulatief over omdat hij vreest de controle te verliezen.

Daarom doe ik hier een oproep om op tijd en stond tegen de mensen de babbelen .

Ik voel me best ok met hoe en waarom ik hier nu in het leven sta , ieders maakt dat voor zich uit maar laat een ander niet uw leven dicteren of manipuleren.

Fijne zondag iedereen

----------


## Suske'52

Healthcares  :Smile: sterkte met het overlijden van jou moeder .....'t ja een mens kan in zijn onderbewustzijn iets aanvoelen , maar men kan de vinger niet erop leggen ....later ....wanneer alles op zijn plaatsje valt dan .....zegt men ....mijn gevoel was juist ... :Wink: .....

Geniet van je rust .... blijf in je eigen gevoel en sterkte , daar komt men in het leven het verst mee . :Wink:  Fijne zondag  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je zo snel terecht kan op de pijnpoli  :Smile: 
Goed dat je tijd voor jezelf neemt en wat meer structuur probeert aan te brengen!

@ Neetje,
Gezellig dat je bij je zus bent wezen eten  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je je verhaal hier durfde neer te zetten!
Je hebt veel meegemaakt en dat is het ontzettend kloten als de persoon voor wie je alles over had/hebt dat kennelijk niet voor jou heeft  :Frown: 
Hoe je ooit nog iemand kan vertrouwen? Dat heeft heel veel tijd nodig, en je komt vanzelf iemand tegen die jou met respect behandeld, die jou in vertrouwen neemt, die het wel meent, die de tijd heeft en die je dus leert vertrouwen (tot op zekere hoogte)... 

@ Sietske,
Fijn toch dat het weer rustiger is  :Wink: 
Ups en downs horen er in elke relatie bij, zolang het maar uitgepraat wordt en je verder kan en het goed voelt!

@ Do,
Jammer en vervelend dat je je moe voelt en meer pijn hebt! Goed dat je voor jezelf kiest en even rust neemt van revalidatie! 

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat je nieuwe meds aanslaan en je geen pijn meer hebt en dat je goed slaapt  :Smile:  
Hopelijk komt die "klik" doorgaan of stoppen, zodat je weet waar je aan toe bent, veel sterkte!

@ Sterbernie,
Soms zijn woorden al genoeg, weten dat iemand meeleeft  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je kids er waren, jammer dat het andere niet zo goed gaat! Hopelijk komt er snel eens verbetering in!

@ Gossie,
Hopelijk gaat het met jou ook goed?

@ Elisabeth,
Wat je schrijft is voor velen hier herkenbaar...
Even eruit met een goede vriend kan deugd doen, positief blijven hoe moeilijk het soms ook is of lijkt is een goede eigenschap en weet dat we hier met je meeleven en/of je begrijpen!
Sterkte lieverd, ooit komt het geluk wel zoals Agnes ook al zegt  :Wink: 

@ Healthcares,
Gecondoleerd met het verlies van je moeder!
Soms voel je dat er iets is, maar weet je niet wat er is, tot het op zijn plaats valt...

@ Suske,
Jij ook fijne zondag!

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk. Gister lange dag op stage en daarna thuis gegourmet. Vandaag met pap even weg geweest en nu rustig aan doen. Slapen wil niet altijd even goed lukken, lichamelijk gaat het up en down (ene dag veel pijn, andere dag draagbaar) en geestelijk heb ik rust nodig...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Healthcares: Gecondoleerdeerd met het verlies om U moeder.... :Frown:  altijd tragisch als er een ouder wegvalt, en eigenlijk zo jong nog? ik wens U heel veel sterkte...en ja het is treurig dat je na lange tijd er pas achter komt hoe de boel in elkaar steekt...men is soms goed in dingen verzwijgen...jammer, anders was er meer begrijp misschien....Manipuleren? een vreselijk iets, ik haat het en "ik" verzet mij er tegen als mensen dat bij mij doen! ik herken het...

Nogmaals veel sterkte de komende tijden èn met Uw eigen gezondheid...dat valt niet altijd mee...

Warme vriendelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes en Luuss: Bedankt voor jullie lieve woorden...dag kanjers...het biedt altijd troost een woordje van medeleven...ik heb niet altijd zin om zoiets te zeggen, ( iets triests bedoel ik) maar gisteren deed ik dat in een opwelling van gevoel...pffff  :Frown:  ik was triest...gistermiddag even wezen wandelen en dat heeft de stemming omgeslagen èn omdat een heel lief iemand belde...bedankt meiden....we gaan er tegen aan....fijn om af en toe even wat te roepen/jammeren, dat helpt!!!  :Big Grin:  dag lieve meiden....

Liefs Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:  plus een warme knuffel xx

----------


## sietske763

ben moe,
kon vannacht niet in slaap komen....pas om ongeveer 4 uur,
reden......
kwam vanmorgen in de huiskamer en mn inslapers lagen nog op tafel.
iedereen zegt altijd dat benzo,s maar een paar weken goed helpen....
onzin dus...slik deze meds al 18 jaar en heb al eens eerder meegemaakt dat ik niet kon slapen en dat ik ze dus was vergeten in te nemen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat de wandeling en het telefoontje je goed deden  :Smile:  
Zoals ik al zei "liefde is... blij worden van iemands stem"  :Wink: 
Zeker fijn om af en toe was te jammeren/afreageren en dan steun te krijgen  :Smile: !

@ Sietske,
Vervelend dat je niet kon slapen omdat je je inslapers vergeten was  :Frown: 
Vanavond niet vergeten he?!  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed. Uitslag van mn broertjes hartfilmpje en bloedonderzoek is dat hij lichamelijk helemaal in orde is, dus pijn komt van stress/binnenvreten. Pap gaat woensdag met broer mee naar psych dus dan moeten ze dat maar even aankaarten... verder rustig aan aan het doen...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss  :Smile:  dat is goed nieuws luuss ..dat je , je goed voelt en uitslag broer ook goed is wat betreft hart-bloed ....hopelijk kan hij zijn gevoelens nu nog uiten ...gevoelens kunnen wel iemand opvreten binnenin...succes grtjs  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja dat is idd goed nieuws  :Smile: 
Hij heeft al cursus gehad om zich te leren uiten, maar hij blijft zichzelf opvreten, dus hopelijk komt hij niet weer tot het rare idee dat wij beter af zijn zonder hem...
Mijn moeder was van de week aan de deur omdat ze in de buurt was en ons een knuffel wou geven, begon ze over dat ze zich zorgen maakte om mn broer iets met dat hij zo verdrietig was en Amersfoort, broer zei gelijk dat ik van niks wist zo van hou je mond en ik kreeg verder ook niks te horen... beetje jammer dat hij niet tegen pap en/of mij zegt wat er is...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wel ff opletten darling met je pillen....ik hoop dat je vannacht beter mag slapen....mocht het vaker gebeuren dan is het misschien handig om de pillen naast je nachtkastje of bed te plaatsen?  :Embarrassment:  

Luuss: Wat jammer eigenlijk en triest dat je broer zich niet kan uiten.. :Frown: ...hopenlijk kan hij dat wel bij de pschyiater ..goed nieuws dat de uitslagen van het Hart e.d goed zijn, dat kun je dus wegstrepen! prima.. :Embarrassment: ..was je wel blij met het onverwachte bezoekje van je moeder? wel belangrijk om hem in de gaten te houden je broer als ik dit zo beluister...sterkte met alles en pas goed op jezelf....het blijft altijd een zorg om je broer, en helemaal als je niet weet wat er allemaal in zijn koppie omgaat....fijn dat je vader met hem meegaat woensdag dat is belangrijk....fijne dag lief mens....succes met je studie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Nee was niet blij met het onverwachte bezoek, zoek er bij mijn moeder ook altijd iets achter... zover ik kan probeer ik wel op mn broer te letten maarja is moeilijk als je van niks weet...
Heb net heerlijk even wat onkruid uit de tuin gehaald en van het zonnetje genoten  :Big Grin: 
Hopelijk geniet jij ook van het mooie weer van vandaag!

----------


## Neetje



----------


## sterbernie

Dag allemaal Hoe was jullie dag? Niet te veel pijn, niet te ziek, niet te droevig?
Vandaag ben ik terug bloed gaan laten trekken.Wil tweede opinie. Binnen paar dagen uitslag gewone zaken en binnen 2weken uitslag speciale zaken. Ben benieuwd naar uitslag.
Deze namiddag naar controle met auto geweest-alles is in orde
Morgen komen mijn 2 schatjes ben dan blij hoewel vermoeiend.
Wens jullie nog een leuke avond.

"Het kostbaarste bezit in slechte tijden,is de herinnering aan goede tijden."

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Goed dat je je gevoelens op hebt kunnen schrijven in een mooi gedicht  :Smile: 
Soms krijg je geen antwoord op de vraag "waarom?" en kan je het beter laten rusten, hoe moeilijk dat ook is...
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Sterbernie,
Fijn dat controle in orde was  :Smile:  Hopelijk krijg je een duidelijke uitslag, succes met wachten! Veel plezier morgen en rust daarna lekker uit!

Vandaag voel ik me positief maar moe...

----------


## Neetje

:Mad:  Gaat niet goed hier, vandaag weer bij de psychologe en psychiater geweest. Dosis antidepressiva citalopram is weer verhoogd moeten worden omdat het niet goed gaat. Ik begon met 10 mg, daarna naar 20 mg, toen 30 mg en vanaf vandaag moet ik 40 mg gaan slikken  :Frown: 


 :Confused:

----------


## Neetje

Daarnaast slik ik nog steeds 3x daags Alprazolam en elke avond om in te slapen een bommetje Temazepam.

En dat al 3 maanden nu ... Belachelijk! Ben 't zo zat he

----------


## Agnes574

Neetje,

Even door de zure appel bijten vriend ... er wacht je beterschap dat weet ik zéker!!

Sterkte en moed, Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Neetje

Dank je. Hoe gaat het met jou Agnes?

----------


## Agnes574

Met mij gaat het momenteel wel goed  :Wink: , dank je Neetje ! 
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Nou NOU, nog even en je pikt de hele pagina in met je mooie teksten.... :Big Grin:  

Verdriet kost veel tijd en af en toe moet je"het even "LOSLATEN" simpel is het niet....eerst verdriet, tijden later komt de woede, en dan ga je vanzelf iets meer ontspannen....ik hoop dat je baat hebt bij je medicatie....soms kun je verdriet even wegstoppen in een kamertje in je hoofd...later als je er tijd voor hebt dan laat je de deur even open, zodat je er weer over kunt nadenken....probeer wat van het mooie weer te genieten....elke dag is er èen.....elke dag is verschillend....
Goede Paasdagen....
Warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Healthcares

hoikes, mijn ma heeft veel doorstaan met mijn vader .. maar uit respect heb ik hem daar niet mee geconfronteerd . Zatte mensen maken meer kapot dan je lief is , ook al beseffen ze het niet zelf en stort hun wereld in als je hen daarmee confronteerd.

dus laat die boel maar draaien , het ga je goed papa , 

Ook heb ik altijd een soort gevoel gehad om mijn ma te helpen maar daarbij ben ik mezelf een beetje verloren om het aangename aan het nuttige te koppelen. Nu voelt het allemaal perfect aan en weet ik waarom ik hier en nu ben . Dus niet te lang blijven stilstaan bij alles , het valt altijd op zijn plaats mettertijd of als je liever de harde strijd wil voeren moet je rechtuit je gedacht zeggen wat soms rare gevolgen heeft maar eerlijk is eerlijk

greetz iedereen

----------


## Ilonaa

Hey lieve mensen,

Het spijt me dat ik de laatste week(en) er niet was, maar had examenstress haha heb nu lekker vakantie en 9 mei mn laatste praktijk examen , 16 mei beginnen de schriftelijke Examens ( nouja voor de Basisberoepse leerweg is dat op de computer dus ik ook ,vind het veel fijner :Wink: ) Verder is er hier heel veel pijn nog. Dinsdag 3 mei naar de dokter en vrijdag 6 mei naar de fysio in hilversum,benieuwd wat ze gaan zeggen. :Embarrassment:  Houdt het niet meer uit hoor.... 
Hardlopen doe ik ook nog wel maar mn knie begint daaar ook bij te zeuren dus ik doe iets rustiger aan daarmee,1 blessure is al genoeg hoor : Voel me echt zon zeurkous joh... 

Voor de rest voel ik me helemaal goed nog wel, de examenstress en zenuwen komen vast nog wel haha! 

Genoeg over mijn geklaag enzo,,, hoe is het met jullie. Ik probeer het bij te lezen hoor. Ik hoop toch dat het goed gaat met jullie ! Voor de gene waarmee het niet goed gaat, 
Beterschap sterkte of succes  :Wink: 

Liefss

----------


## Healthcares

stressyyyyy

@iedereen , ken je dat gevoel dat anderen je stress geven en je willen uitputten ?

verder moet iedereen zijn homeostase maar vinden he 

succes en geluk voor iedereen


bert v

----------


## gossie

....ik weet niet eigenlijk hoe me voelde? Een beetje dubbel. Heb vandaag ook een gesprek gehad met de psych. Ik moet toch wat meer gesprekken aanvragen. Ik sta veel klaar voor de ander.
En vergeet me zelf dan.

Terwijl ik ook dacht dat ik voor mezelf goed zorgde! :Frown:  

goed de gesprekken zijn aangevraagd, en ik zie het wel verders.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me behoorlijk shit, 
De laatste tijd gaat het al niet zo goed.... Heb volgens mij een terug slag ofzo...
Voel me behoorlijk shit enzo de laatste tijden :Frown:  Bah bah bah

----------


## Neetje

@Ilonaa: klagen mag hier toch  :Smile: 

@Healthcares: Ja dat gevoel ken ik, zelfs als ze niet aanwezig zijn (gedachtes en gevoel)

@gossie: Zijn er nog psychologen die gesprekken voeren dan? Ik heb er 1 die mij alleen maar opdrachten mee geeft (psycho-therapie noemen ze dat), maar ik heb behoefte om veel te praten over dingen die me dwarszitten. Dus ik ga een andere zoeken.

@dolfijnjorien: Sterkte meid



Ik mis iemand en ben al een paar dagen erg depri hierdoor (ik zal niet schelden, maar ... ), krijg er geen vat op. Bah!

----------


## gossie

Neetje praten is genoeg voor mij. maw uiten naar wie dan ook. Ik heb vandaag ook huiswerk mee gekregen. :Frown:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Gossie, ik vind mezelf een zeur als ik constant hetzelfde verhaal vertel aan mijn omgeving, en ik wil geen zeur zijn, terwijl ik zooooooooooooveel kwijt moet.

----------


## gossie

Maar Neetje vindt jezelf een zeur, en/of denk je dat anderen je een zeur vinden, als jij zou vertellen hoe jij je voelt.....

Cijfer jezelf niet weg en neem jezelf serieus, Neetje!!??

sterkte en kracht toegewenst in je voornemens en je daden.

Een lieve groet van gossie

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Neetje,

Je bent nooit een 'zeur' hier!!
Je mag alles hier vertellen en neerzetten; hoe vaak je ook wilt!!

Ik ben op vakantie vanaf morgen en ben er dinsdag weer!

Hou je goed en 'zeur' maar lekker van je af!!!
Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Fijne vakantie x

----------


## Neetje

Ik mis mijn skatje

----------


## Agnes574

Vergeet haar aub en ga door met je leven ... ze is jou écht niet waard lieverd!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... moe, een tikkeltje verdrietig en een beetje verward, maar toch ook dolgelukkig met mijn lieve vent. Een beetje een achtbaan dus...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  neem je leven terug in handen en vergeet haar zoals Ag. schrijft , anders ga je niet verder met je leven .....je laat je door je gevoelens opeten  :Mad: ....schrijf het nog eens van je af ...al was het vd. zoveelste keer... maar hoe meer je het doet hoe beter voor je hartepijn .....  :Smile:  

Sterkte ..knuffel  :Smile:   :Embarrassment:  

Voel vndg. ook een ontevredenheid ... ben verdrietig .....door andere mensen vd. week verschilllende telefoons gekregen ..door mensen die hun hartepijn moesten melden ( ik ben al voor vele een biechtmoeder geweest) als je ziet in wat maatschappij we leven............ ieder voor zich ... :Mad:  de jaloezie naar andere mensen toe  :EEK!:   :Mad:  ...BRENGT DE CRISISTIJD DIT MEDE ???? Men heeft hier maar één leven op deze aarde en we verlaten ze met niets .....dit is gelukkig voor ieder gelijk...

----------


## Neetje

Ja suske, het egoisme druipt echt van de meeste mensen af en ik irriteer me daar ook behoorlijk aan.

Vandaag kreeg ik onverwachts een bliksem controle van de sociale dienst, om mijn woonsituatie te checken en of het overeenkomt met wat ik elke maand opgeef op het werkbriefje. Ik heb niets te verbergen en heb ze gewoon eerlijk en oprecht binnengelaten en mijn situatie vertelt. Ik heb gelijk gevraagd of zij voor mij kunnen regelen dat ik 'huishoudelijk hulp' kan krijgen. Zij gaan dit regelen voor me.

Om het zelf aan te vragen heb ik moeite mee met al die papier rompslomp en mijn trots om zoveel mogelijk zelf te blijven doen, maar soms gaat het gewoon niet door mijn fysieke pijnen.

Nu gelijk maar de koe bij de horens gevat toen die controleurs hier waren.

----------


## sietske763

beetje vreemd, leeg......ietwat verdrietig.....
deze dag was de laatste dag dat ik nog wat heb gepraat met mijn 1e man....we hebben toen afscheid genomen.................wat eigenlijk niet mogelijk is als je elkaar niet kunt missen........
heb er dit jaar weer meer last van dan vorig jaar..........meer een film die voor de zoveelste keer afspeelt. en dat na 19 jaar nog...


iedereen is vrolijk en blij; koninginnennacht/dag.
het is ook zo,n rot datum, je wordt er altijd weer mee geconfronteerd.
30 april overleden
4 mei begraven
en jarig op de dag dat mn zoon ook jarig is
slechter treffen qua data kan bijna niet.

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske 763  :Smile:  je hebt gelijk ....slechter kon niet ..... met dezelfde verjaardag zoon ..... dit mag wel zo lange tijd zijn ....men wordt er elke keer mee geconfronteerd ....mijn vader is overleden op 24 april en op 2 mei begraven ... maar wel 32 jaar geleden ...toch komt dit altijd terug ....data is er ...en bang ..... 

sterkte  :Smile:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:  

neetje  :Smile:  papieren vragen veel tijd en rompslomp ....als je alleen bent heb je recht op hulp ....bij mij is het zo, de dag dat ik alleen ben; krijg ik hulp ...maar mijn man is er nog ...daarmee geen recht op iets.... nochtans is hij hartpatient - open hartoperatie 10 jaar geleden ....en zoveel ouder... hij wordt dit jaar 67 jaar ...men moet goed op zijn strepen staan, wil men iets bekomen ...ik had een goed rapport vd. sociale dienst ....maar toch een nee gekregen ...met al mijn beperkingen en pijnen ...al mijn scans en operaties liegen er niet om ..... 

fijn weekend  :Smile:  blijf in je kracht en sterkte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

wel beter....heb goed en lang geslapen...........en dat is toch wel het beste medicijn, want als je koppie uitgerust is kan je gewoon veel meer hebben!

@neetje, veel sterkte vandaag....ik hoop voor je dat je wel, ondanks alles, een betere dag hebt!

@suske, 
je bent een lieverd!!

----------


## dotito

Hallo lieve MC leden,

Hier even een korte update van me. Ben de laatste tijd niet zoveel meer actief op forum teveel pijn gehad. Heb geprobeerd met overleg van mijn Arts mijn pijnpleister af te bouwen, maar helaas lukte het me niet. Heb even geprobeerd met een halve pleister, maar kreeg terug verschrikkelijke pijnen. Kon niet zitten/staan, had heel de dag pijn,kreeg er zelf migraine van.
Hoe het verder moet in de toekomst met mijn pijn medicatie, momenteel geen idee!
Denk dat ik in de toekomst is naar zo'n pijnkliniek ga, misschien dat die een oplossing hebben.

Weet je wat ik zo frustrerend vind, dat de Dr u precies niet wil geloven dat je chronische pijn hebt. Mijn specialist zei:kan je evt niet overstappen naar paracetamol. Ik zei Dr, maar dat helpt niet. Waarop hij antwoordde, ja maar die pleisters die jij gebruikt zijn voor verslaafde!!
Ik dacht bij mezelf dat is de laatste keer dat die Dr mij hier ziet.Was zo boos  :Mad: en verdrietig  :Frown: toen ik uit zijn praktijk kwam.
Totaal geen begrip had die man voor mij.
Zo zie je maar dat je echt voor jezelf moet opkomen, en moet blijven zoeken tot dat je een Dr hebt die naar je luistert.
Gelukkig heb ik een hele goede Huisarts die mij heel goed begrijpt.Hoop dat die man echt 100 jaar word zo'n goede Dr is hij.

Momenteel voel ik me terug iets beter. Ben terug een hele pleister aan gebruiken. Volgende week begin ik ook weer met de revalidatie. Langs ene kant zie ik er tegen op, maar langs de andere kant weet ik dat het baat heeft.
Voor de rest gaat hier alles zijn gangetje, en ben zeer gelukkig. Volgende week ben ik 1 jaar getrouwd :Smile: gaat allemaal snel hé!
Dan ga ik lekker uit eten zie er al naar uit :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel liefde/geluk/sterkte toegewenst.

Dikke knuffel en veel liefs van Do x x x :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do :Smile:  lieverd , blij nog iets van jou te lezen  :Wink:  had deze nmdg. nog aan jou gedacht .....pijnen zijn niet te onderschatten en zijn niet altijd zichtbaar ....bij sommige dokters, moet je hoe moeilijk je het hebt ....nog altijd ten strijde trekken  :Mad:  en je verantwoorden  :Frown:  Je wordt er zo moedeloos van .... het vreet energie  :EEK!:  

Geniet van je huwelijksgeluk ...dit is de beste medicijn  :Wink:  stuur je energie en sterkte toe .... :Smile:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Ja das waar, dat veranderwoorden tilt inderdaad zwaar en het vreet aan je.
Dank u wel voor de lieve woorden, we maken in ieder geval er een mooie huwelijksdag van.

Veel liefs x x x :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve Do:.... :Embarrassment: 

Fijn om even te horen hoe het met je gaat....het valt niet mee al die pijnen te dragen dat weten de meesten van ons wel...ik leef met je mee...dus je probeerde te minderen met de pijnpleisters. :Wink: ...goed gedaan, maar "NU" maar weer gebruiken zoals je doet, het is niet anders...dan maar verslaafd, je hebt weinig keuze toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  wel prettig om te horen dat je een goede huisarts hebt, dat biedt troost....JIJ bent de patient, de specialist kan het "niet" voelen....tegenwoordig zeg ik meer hoe ik mij voel bij een arts anders denken ze altijd dat het wel meevalt.... :Frown: ....grrrrrrrrrrrrr niet dus.....als de pijn mij de baas wordt bel ik de pijnbestrijding van het ziekenhuis en dat is fijn, die band heb ik....soms is er een oplossing voor tijdelijk, of een paar maanden en soms kom ik weer terug bij de Paracetamollen omdat die weinig tot geen bijwerkingen hebben...je mag er uiteindelijk wel 8 op een dag slikken, maar enfin dat weet "jij" natuurlijk wel vanuit jou beroep....doe datgene waar jij je goed bij voelt....je mag/moet knokken voor Uzelf....

Succes maar weer met de Revalidatie....
en ik wens je een geweldige leuke, gezellige, romantische trouwdag toe, ( 1 Jaar) Hoera......lekker genieten van elkaar èn het eten!!!!  :Big Grin:  Pluk de dag èn je GELUK....het kan je vleugels geven..... :Big Grin: . dag Do...

Liefs Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Ik word idd opgevreten door mijn gevoelens Suske ... ik heb er geen vat op en de hele film draait door mijn hoofd, elke minuut weer. Kan mijn afleiding ook nergens in vinden. Ben ook al weer 4 dagen kotsmisselijk, wsl door de fysio behandelingen van vrijdag.


Sterkte aan iedereen die een steuntje kan gebruiken

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje moe heb onrustig geslapen, maar de pijn is wel dragelijk. 
Heb alleen niet zoveel zin voor iets te doen in huishouden, terwijl mijn keuken er wel niet uit ziet :Confused: 
Ach sevens alle moed een beetje bij een pakken en er gewoon aan beginnen.

@Neetje,

Wat vind ik het erg voor jou dat je er zo mee zit met je verdriet. Liefdesverdriet  :Frown: kan enorm pijn, maar probeer voor jezelf stap voor stap het een beetje los te laten en je te herpakken.
Heb je geen vrienden waar je kan op terugvallen. Doen ik destijds verlaten ben geweest door mijn ex-man heb ik ook veel verdriet gekend. Hij is er toen vandoor gegaan met één van mijn beste vriendinnen.
Voor mij hoefde het ook allemaal niet meer. Heb mij ook enige tijd opgesloten in zekere zin dat ik niemand wou zien. Lag weken in bed te piekeren tot dat ik zei tegen mezelf dit verdiend hij niet.
Ik doe mezelf pijn, :Frown:  en hij zit zich daar te amuseren.
Toen heb ik één van mijn vrienden op gebeld, en ben ik de stad ingetrokken. Moet nu wel zeggen dat ik me die avond niet geamuseerd heb, maar was wel blij dat ik even buiten was. Dat ik even mijn zinnen kon verzetten. Wil daar gewoon mee zeggen, probeer afleiding te zoeken, ook al is het niet gemakkelijk.
En is zoals Agnes, en suske, ook zegt probeer haar te vergeten gij verdiend veeeeel beter.
Vroeg of laat komt ge op u pad de ware wel tegen :Wink: 

Sterkte man,

Groetjes Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Lieve Do en Neetje,
ik wens jullie alle sterkte toe. Do met haar pijn en Neetje met zijn liefdes-verdriet.

@ Sietske, Suske en Elisabeth,
jullie ook veel sterkte toegewenst met jullie bezigheden.

moe, erg moe.

----------


## Suske'52

Dochter laat haar gevoelens de vrije loop ....schoonzoon valt uit de lucht ..:confused , kleinkinderen ondersteboven .....alléé ..zijn al pubers/ wij als ouders /grootouders ...zijn verdrietig ...maar we moeten ons verdriet opzij zetten voor hun te steunen.... het woord echtscheiding is uitgesproken  :Confused:  :EEK!:  ik ben al 2 dagen aan het praten en keren om te helpen hun gevoelens op een rijtje te zetten.....kleindochter deze avond in volle paniek naar mij gebeld .....  :Mad:  ..oef  :Mad: ....morgen komt schoonzoon langs en de kleinkinderen omdat ik mijn dochter van mening zou doen veranderen..... dit kunnen ze niet van me vragen ..... :EEK!: schoonzoon beseft het nu wel ....het dak valt op zijn hoofd .... Zoals ik zei ... mannen moet je op herhaling zetten ....... na zoveel signalen begint hij eindelijk te beseffen wat verkeerd was ....zei zegde me ( dochter) vndg ...ik kan het niet meer aan .....wanneer een vrouw zegt : het is gedaan wordt een man wakker  :EEK!: Nochtans heeft hij een plaatsje in mijn hart ..... Echtgenoot is er ziek van .....Mijn hoofd staat op springen .....Zondag doet kleinzoon zijn communie en is er een uitgebreid diner achteraf...... :Confused: HELP .... :Confused:  Slechte timing.....gevoelens daar staan geen tijd of uur op .... Wij moeten hier door .....aan elke NEGATIEVE situatie is er een POSITIEVE kant aan.... dat is blijft mijn slogan .... ik hou mij hier aan recht .... IK VOEL ME ROT EN VERDRIETIG ..... Ik heb zeer zelfstandige dochters .....mannen kunnen daar wel moeilijk mee om ...dat is ook mijn ervaring .... :Confused:  oefff..

----------


## sietske763

ach suske, wat een toestanden...
altijd erg als het je kids aangaat en natuurlijk de kleinkinderen.....die snappen er zeker niets van...
lieve sus, ik kan je jammer genoeg niet helpen maar wens je heel veel kracht, sterkte en liefde om deze situatie aan te kunnen.
tuurlijk voel je je rot en verdrietig, ws ook machteloos....
je bent iig een heel positief persoon..........en dat weet je............en daarom komt het goed met je!
heel veel liefs

----------


## Suske'52

@ Sietske  :Smile:  lieve meid , danks..... :Wink:  ja, ik heb al veel in mijn leven overwonnen..... altijd , zoek ik iets positief in zware tijden ...een lichtpunt ....  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Ik lees net het treurige nieuws...ik schrik er altijd van als mensen dit overkomt.... :Frown:  er gebeurd in korte tijd zoveel en iedereen heeft er verdriet van....een mening is moeilijk als je van iedereen houd....zelfstandige dochters is prima, alleen kan niet iedereen daar mee overweg en dat weet ik uit ervaring....ik trap van mij af als ik commando's krijg, ( zo voelt dat)...ik wordt nu iets milder nu ik wat ouder ben, sommige mannen bedoelen sommige dingen gewoon goed....als je veel meemaakt in het leven dan ga je andere denken èn leven!  :Embarrassment:  Jij hebt tevens een bewogen leven meegemaakt lees ik vaak tussen de regels door in al jou mails op de topics....goede raad geven is moeilijk...Luisteren is kostbaar.....je kiest "altijd" de kant van je dochter dat hoort zo, èn je hebt een plekje voor je schoonzoon...ze moeten er samen uitkomen....òf eerst misschien eens een proefscheiding doen...dus scheiden van tafel en bed en dan zien hoe dat werkt, dan krijgen jou dochter en schoonzoon een beetje lucht om na te denken en wat ruimte in hun hoofd...ze hoeven nu niet definitief te scheiden, een oplossing kan het al zijn als ze in 2 huizen wonen, en dan eerst eens voelen hoe dat gaat......voor kinderen voelt het als een groot verlies, heel pijnlijk, ik heb het gezien bij mijn overleden broer, èn mijn zus ....Sterkte met dit familieleed Suske....in jou Hart is er veel plek en Jij doet onbewust de goede dingen, want jij bent MOEDER en je probeert iets te sturen.....ik leef met je mee en wens je veel KRACHT/LIEFDE/ENERGIE....denk ook even een momentje aan jezelf in deze moeilijke tijden....

de 1e Heilige Communie komt eraan....òòk dat heb ik meegemaakt toen mijn broer en zijn vrouw in verschillende huizen woonden...dat gaat door...je had toch een mooi horloge gekocht meen ik? Sterkte nogmaals, je moederhart schreit en heeft het zwaar te verduren!!!  :Wink:  elke dag is verschillend...

Liefs en een hele dikke warme knuffel xxx van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Suske,
Héél véél sterkte... ik hoop dat je je snel wat beter voelt en dat je dochter en schoonzoon inzien dat ze moeten en kunnen vechten voor elkaar; uit elkaar gaan is zo gemakkelijk ... 

Liefs en sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve sus,

Wat triestig  :Frown: te lezen dit heel gebeuren. Wens jou bij deze heel heel veel steun en kracht toe in deze moeilijke periode. Trouwens voor heel je familie wens ik dat je toe.
Zal vanavond kaarsje voor je branden zodat je u misschien wat beter voelt.
Wenst u dochter en u man van mij heel veel sterkte toe.

Veel liefs en hou u goed hé :Embarrassment:  x

----------


## Suske'52

BEDANKT AAN IEDER :Smile:  ....Deze morgen en nmdg een 4 tal uur alleen met schoonzoon gesproken , seffens kleindochter ............proberen om dochter te overtuigen om even apart te leven ....denk dat het niet gaat lukken , voel het zo aan .... 

Blij het even van me af te schrijven ... mijn man is er van onder de voet ...

----------


## christel1

Suske, misschien toch wel best eens de 2 kanten beluisteren... Je dochter en je schoonzoon en ook de puberkinderen, want zij zijn er ook bij betrokken. 
Natuurlijk is het niet plezant in zo'n situatie te zitten... maar ja als ze echt niet meer met elkaar overweg kunnen is het misschien beter dat ze uiteen gaan en dan daarna toch nog vrienden kunnen blijven... Hopelijk toch voor de kinderen. De kinderen zullen het er in het begin wel moeilijk mee hebben maar dat komt wel goed hoor, eerst de nadelen die ze zullen zien en dan de voordelen (meer kado'tjes met oud en nieuw, verjaardagen, sinterklaas ed). Ja ik ben ook gescheiden en ik denk niet dat dit een nadelige invloed heeft gehad op mijn kinderen. Ik zaag er wel eens op maar langs de andere kant zijn ze uitgegroeid tot verstandige bijna volwassen mensen. Mijn zoon heeft een goeie job en mijn dochter doet het prima op school . Dus laat het een tijdje berusten en je zal zien, dat komt allemaal wel ok, want liever gelukkig gescheiden ouders met elk hun eigen leven, hun positieve en negatieve kantjes dan ouders die elke dag ruzie maken want dat is ook onhoudbaar voor kinderen, zeker op die leeftijd...

----------


## Neetje

> Heb je geen vrienden waar je kan op terugvallen. Doen ik destijds verlaten ben geweest door mijn ex-man heb ik ook veel verdriet gekend. Hij is er toen vandoor gegaan met één van mijn beste vriendinnen.
> Voor mij hoefde het ook allemaal niet meer. Heb mij ook enige tijd opgesloten in zekere zin dat ik niemand wou zien. 
> Sterkte man,
> 
> Groetjes Do


Dank je wel Do. Vrienden die ik had lieten me in feite in de 2 jaren dat ik plat op bed lag al aan mijn lot over, net als dat mijn familie niet erg bezig was met mij. Ik probeer nu een vriendschap weer te herstellen, maar t gaat moeizaam. Ook de familiebanden doe ik me best voor, maar ik krijg helaas nog weinig gehoor. Ik sta er echt alleen voor en dat was 2 jaar geleden ook al het geval, daarom heb ik mezelf volledig opengesteld voor het meisje dat mij gouden bergen beloofde ... ze zou me uit mijn shit halen. Echter zit ik nu met nog meer shit dan voorheen. Ik doe me best om er zelf uit te komen, maar ik heb daarbij mensen nodig die er voor me zijn als ik erom vraag. En dat is helaas niet het geval. Geen belangstelling ... vandaar dat ik me eenzaam voel in mijn ellende. Het meisje wist dit ook, dat ik er alleen voor stond en heeft mij desondanks keihard laten vallen. Zou ze beseffen dat ik nu alleen ben op deze wereld? Wsl niet, want zij heeft het zo naar haar zin overal.

We hebben nooit ruzie gehad, echt nooit. Ineens is het over en lig ik dan ...





Morgen moet ik naar de neuroloog voor een EMG, 9 km heen en 9 km terug. Niemand die ff mee gaat met me, ik hoop dat ik het red op de fiets ... zo is het en niet anders.

Maar ze komen wel met tips "wat ik moet doen", ze begrijpen het niet ... ik ben een sociaal mens met een goed hart en zorgzaam, maar het is heel rot als je zelf een hulpie nodig hebt en er geeft niemand thuis ... pffffffffffff

:'(




@suske ... Ik wil jou heel veel sterkte wensen x

----------


## Ilonaa

Als eerst sterkte aan iedereen die het nodig heeft :Wink:  
Lees hier niet zo leuke verhalen :Frown: 

Helaas heb ik ook een niet zo leuk verhaal. 
Gisteren naar de dokter geweest, en ik heb dus Midcarpale Instabiliteit & Madelung Deformiteit. Aangezien het fysio-oefenprogrammadingens niet heeft geholpen, moesten ze iets anders verzinnen, ze wouden me eerst een cortisone-injectie geven, maar die had ik vorig jaar al gehad, en die werkte niet dus ik was ervan overtuigd dat deze ook niet zou werken ongeacht door wie ie word gezegt. Mag er nog over nadenken mag ik hun altijd op bellen.. De 2e optie, was dus een operatie zouden ze een stukje pees ofzo overzetten op de andere pees, en dat zou dan weer sterker zijn , maar hij was heel erg bang dat mijn pezen zich in loop van tijd weer zouden oprekken en je dan weer met hetzelfde verhaal zit. Ik wou dit wel aan .. Maar hij niet hij twijfelde heel erg, en raadde het dan ook niet aan. Maar kijk ik ben jong he, en ik denk maar zo, kan het beter nu doen dan dat ik 30 ofzo ben, nu kan mn lichaam het nog enigzins herstellen,later niet meer.. Maar dat dringt niet tot hun door denk ik ? En tja proberen kan altijd toch, als je niks probeerd dan weet je het ook niet he. Maarja hij heeft er verstand van zegt ie dusja..

Moet nu het programma gewoon afmaken, en dan hopen dat het sterker word, en de pijn toch minder word, maar ik denk het niet hoor. Ze zeiden dus gewoon weer met andere woorden : Leer er maar mee leven. Word echt helemaal gek ik laat het hier echt niet bij zitten! 

Vrijdag moet ik daar nog een x heen voor controle van de oefeningen, maar ik ga hem wel zeggen dat ik die pijn echt niet volhoudt(desnoods met tranen),kan het gewoon niet ,er moet gewoon iets gebeuren,dan maar die operatie die mislukt, dan heb ik het toch geprobeerd en dan kan ik later mezelf geen verwijten maken van : Had ik maar.. 

Voel me echt behoorlijk k*t. nu. Moet echt met mn HA praten , dit hou ik niet meer vol elke dag doen alsof er niks is.. Maar durf niet..
danm sorry voor het lange verhaal ! 

Veel liefss

Ilona :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

BEDANKT !!!  :Wink:  :Smile:  dames -heer-(en) gisteren voormiddag om 11.u00 heeft schoonzoon een 5 tal uren met me gepraat ...en alles op een rijtje gezet ....hij was er onderste boven van ...nadien kleindochter ...om 18 u . dochter met hare man .....vr.haar is het afgelopen ....daar ze al een 2 tal jaar serieus aan de bel getrokken heeft ...hij dacht.... dit waait wel over... zoveel kansen heeft hij gekregen ....zegt ze ...op 5 dagen tijd was ze enorm vermagert ...nu beseft hij, dat hem goud in handen hadt ....want dit is niet.... omdat 't mijn dochter is .... ze is een harde werker ..zij draait voor niets haar hand om ....hem moet je altijd instructies geven ...en ze is moe gestreden ..... 

Raad gegeven alles rustig op een rijtje te zetten en nadien nd. notaris voor info .... 

Zij was deze morgen hier en ze leek meer ontspannen ....na onze babbel gisteren avd. 

Hopelijk komt de rust terug vr. zondag ...grtjs suske  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Vandaag moest je wederom op je fiets heen en terug naar de Neuroloog.. :Wink: ..
jammer dat er niemand met je mee kan om je te steunen...ik lees je verhaal en ik leef uiteraard met je mee...ik heb geen advies meer, ik wens je sterkte, met je pijn, je verhalen, je verwerking...tòch doe jij je ding, èn heb je " kracht" en dat is goed....als je veel mee maakt in dit leven dan wordt je sterker geloof mij, je vraagt er niet om, je krijgt het er allemaal bij, en dan moet je er iets van maken...dag Neetje....fijne avond en rust wat uit....

Warme hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Iloona: Bah wat een pech weer meissie...waardeloos...je zit toch met je hand hè? een moeilijk verhaal eigenlijk als de arts als twijfeld....bij sommige mensen lukt het pas de 2e of 3e keer heb ik wel eens gehoord....waardeloos...pijn kun je nooit accepteren, maar je hoopt met medicijnen of een operatie dat het anders of beter kan/gaat worden....
misschien is er iets te vinden op internet, patienten, andere mensen die dit òòk hebben meegemaakt en wat ze gedaan hebben!!!! Sterkte meid met alles....

Lieve groeten en knuffel van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Iloona  :Smile:  wat je hand betreft .. de carpel tunnel zenuw ...ook aan geopereerd in 2006...eerst hebben de dokters ook geprobeerd met injecties ...fysio- enz. ... De operatie is mislukt  :EEK!:  nog vr. dat het uit verband was .... dit staat zelfs op papier : gezet door de dokter .... hun uitleg is:" te lang gewacht" linkerhand zou ook moeten ... ik wil niet meer .... 

Aandringen zekers ...succes  :Wink:  

@ Neetje  :Smile:  sterkte en hou in je hart ,het zonnetje wakker  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me... ronduit bagger. Dagje vrij genomen, vanavond proberen een beetje te slapen, morgen maar weer kijken of t werken wil lukken :s

----------


## Elisabeth9

Nikky278: Hallo, ik hoop dat jij je vandaag iets beter voelt.....in Nederland schijnt de zon en het is minder koud...dat voelt wel fijn aan als je buiten loopt met de zon op je lijf...
sterkte en succes met alles...warme groetjes... :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: is alles goed gegaan bij de Neuroloog...nog nieuws?....prettige dag, lieve groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje



----------


## dotito

Gisteren en vandaag gaat het niet zo best met me voel me heel slecht, en heb weer heel heel veel hoofdpijn en rugpijn, word er gek van :Confused: .
Ga sevens proberen een kleine wandeling te maken, in de hoop dat het wat gaat beteren pfff...... :Frown: 

Voor Ilona, Neetje, Suske, en iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel sterkte toegewenst.

Helaas geen fut om ieder apart te antwoorden.

Veel liefs Do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me wel goed! Vandaag net terug gekomen van vakantie :Big Grin:  Heerlijk, in me blog/dagboek kun je lezen hoe et was haha. 

Wens iedereen veel zonnestralen toe dit weekend!

Dikke kus,

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Kloten dat niemand met je mee gaat, dat is heel èènzaam en uitputtend...ik hoop dat de CT Scan meer uitkomst bied....fijn dat de Neurloog met je meedenkt want dat is zo belangrijk....ondanks deze verdrietige dag is het verrassend dat toen je thuiskwam er opeens woede in je boven kwam....op zich is dat "goed" verfrissend, èn geeft je kracht èn maakt je sterk...Hey lief mens...elke dag is er èèn...
prettig weekend, en zorg dat je van het zonnetje kunt genieten dat bied altijd troost...Sterkte....

Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Hallo neetje
Zonet heb ik het gelezen wat jij schreef
Wat slap en egoistisch van je familie om jou zo aan jou lot over te laten
Vooral als je ook nog ziek voelt en dan op de fiets helemaal alleen dat moet doen.
Ja ik heb geen familie meer en heb ook nooit veel aan ze gehad
Maar op zo,n moment heb je ze hard nodig 
Soms heb je meer aan een goede vriend of vriendin dan aan familie
Ik vind jou heel moedig datjij dit allemaal alleen hebt gedaan. 
Je bent vast een sterke vrouw
Ik hoop dat de uitslag goed zal zijn en wens je veel sterkte toe
Groetjes anMa :Wink: 
Ps ik had wel 1 tante die me weleens wat aandacht gaf
Dus het is niet helemaal waar dat er nooit iemand was.

----------


## Sylvia93

Jeetje wat lees ik hier allemaal een rotverhalen!

@ Neetje,

Gelukkig ben je wel weer heel teruggekomen! Zo raar dat niemand je even wilt bijstaan, ik zou ook zo zeggen dat je iemand die veel pijn hebt niet even op de fiets naar een neuroloog laat gaan.. 9 km verderop.. Sterkte!

Hier gaat alles wel een beetje zn gangetje  :Smile:  Doe de dagelijkse dingen en geniet vandaag nog even van het laatste vakantie dagje (alhoewel ik morgen alleen naar school moet om mijn cijferlijst te ondertekenen en verder alleen nog 3 examens moet maken, that's it. School is voorbij voor dit schooljaar  :Smile: ! Nu even wachten op vriend wat hij gaat doen, we zouden samen even naar het natuurgebied gaan om te zonnen maar gister wist hij het nog niet. Ik wacht dus even tot meneer een seintje geeft!

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag Moederdag ... zwaar voor me  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga ook altijd alleen naar het ziekenhuis ... mijn vriend heeft een ziekenhuis 'fobie' en komt er écht niet graag, daarnaast wil ik nu ook altijd alleen gaan; ben dat nu eenmaal 'gewoon' geworden in de loop der jaren...
Moet ik voor een ingreep waarbij ik daarna niet zelf mag rijden dan haalt m'n vriend of schoonma me op, maar ze blijven nooit bij me ... ik kan me er niet druk in maken; het zij zo!! 
Maar 9km alleen op de fiets heen en weer; dan mag er toch wel iemand zeggen; ik breng en haal je!!!

Vandaag moederdag; mijn familie en ouders doen daar niet aan ... ben ik ook gewoon geworden in de loop der jaren...

Ik ga vandaag nog beetje van de zon genieten en 'niksen' .. ben toch alleen thuis  :Wink: .
Fijne dag iedereen!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha dat doet mij denken aan mijn opa! Die heeft een afschuwelijke hekel aan ziekenhuizen en zal er nóóit vrijwillig komen. De enige keren dat hij in het ziekenhuis is geweest is bij de geboorte van zijn eerste kleinkind (mijn zus) en de geboorte van het laatste kleinkind (mn nichtje van bijna 3)!

Wij doen ook niets aan moederdag, de plannen van vandaag zijn ook niks geworden. Vriend had zich verslapen en ondertussen andere plannen gemaakt.. Zucht, en nu kan ik wel een week uit zn buurt (en de rest) blijven na het verlies van Ajax net (die hard ajax fans, overdrijven dat ze kunnen haha) Ze worden echt flink pissed als ik zeg: pff tis maar voetbal  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Balen dat de meds verhoogd zijn  :Frown: 
Ja er zijn nog psychs die gesprekken voeren en niet alleen maar meds voorschrijven en/of alleen maar oefeningen/opdrachten geven, dus hopelijk vind je een nieuwe psych waar het wel mee klikt!
Heel goed dat je bij de inspecteurs hebt aangegeven huishoudelijke hulp te willen  :Smile: 
Fijn dat de artsen je verder gaan onderzoeken om te kijken waar je lichamelijke pijn vandaan komt, hopelijk zal dat snel zijn zodat je wat meer kracht over houdt!
Heel erg veel sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Fijn dat het momenteel goed gaat, houden zo!  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Idd komt tijd komt raad  :Wink: 

@ Healthcares,
Hopelijk voel je je minder stressy!

@ Ilonaa,
Balen dat het niet goed ging bij de dokter! Ik zou een 2nd opinion aanvragen en idd het is jou lichaam dus als jij die operatie wil doen ipv te blijven rondlopen zoals je nu doet dan behoort de Dr jou te helpen... In elk geval heel veel sterkte!!!
Ook heel veel succes met leren voor je examens! Ik zal voor je duimen!

@ Gossie,
Het is goed om voor mensen klaar te staan, maar is moeilijk om dan jezelf niet te vergeten... misschien een idee om een verwendag in te stellen  :Wink: 

@ Jorien,
Fijn dat de vakantie je zo goed heeft gedaan  :Big Grin: 

@ Nikky,
Fijn dat je gelukkig bent met je ventje, maar toch niet leuk om je verdrietig en verward te voelen, hopelijk gaat dat snel over... sterkte!

@ Suske,
Verschrikkelijk dat mensen moeten vechten voor erkenning en steun van de dokters en voor een beetje hulp  :Frown: 
Verdrietig dat het woord echtscheiding is uitgesproken, maar wel fijn dat dochter, schoonzoon en kleinkids je in vertrouwen nemen en je om raad vragen  :Smile:  Ale is geen makkelijke positie voor je, maar lief dat je voor allen klaarstaat!
Wel om jezelf denken he?! Ik wens je veel kracht, sterkte, positiviteit en liefde!

@ Sietske,
Lieverd begrijpelijk dat je dit jaar weer meer aan je eerste man dacht, je bent begin dit jaar immers getrouwd met een lieve man... Zijn idd rotdagen  :Frown: 
Slapen is idd een heel goed medicijn  :Wink: 

@ Do,
Wat vervelend dat de Dr je niet serieus nam, begrijpelijk dat je kwaad en verdrietig was! Is niet leuk pijnen te hebben en dan ook nog te moeten strijden voor erkenning en hulp, maar gelukkig heb je wel een fijne huisarts!
Sterkte met het weer beginnen met de revalidatie!
Fijn gevoel om bijna 1 jaar getrouwd te zijn he?! Wat gaat de tijd toch rap... Geniet lekker van het uit eten gaan!

@ Christel,
Dat ben ik met je eens, beter gelukkig gescheiden ouders dan ouders die veel ruzie hebben en daardoor spanningen in huis...

@ Anma,
Hoe is het met jou?

@ Syl,
Succes met de examens!

Hier gaat het wel goed  :Smile:  Alleen al een week last van een open wond aan mijn voet en vandaag tante rooske gekregen, maarja komt wel goed  :Smile: 

Aan iedereen wens ik veel liefde, positiviteit en zonnestralen toe!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje dubbel, voel me iets beter, en heb iets beter geslapen, en de pijn is dragelijk, maar de reden dat ik me nu niet zo best voel  :Frown: is, dat mijn ventje nu word geopereerd.
Zal blij dat het achter de rug is, zo dat ik weet dat alles goed is verlopen. Is nu wel niet zo'n grote operatie, maar in slaap doen blijft toch altijd een risico :Confused: 

Voor de rest was het gisteren best leuk, we zijn ribbekes gaan eten lekker..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): voor ons 1 jaar getrouwd zijn.
En heb een mooie blouson gekregen zonder mouwen van donaldson, die ik al heel lang wou "blij"  :Big Grin: 

Alé,ik ga jullie eens laten, ga nu even iets eten, en dan ga ik vertrekken naar de kliniek.

Veel liefs en sterkte aan iedereen Do x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Fijn dat je 1 jarig jubileum leuk was  :Smile: 
Hopelijk gaat de operatie van je ventje goed en kan je daarna weer gerust ademhalen!
Sterkte lieverd!

Ik voel me moe maar ben onrustig als ik op bed ga liggen... zal wel door benauwde weer, pijn en hooikoorst komen...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me shit,, ben aldoor maar moe, heb hoofdpijn, duizelig en last van me achillespees en die pees daarboven geen idee hoe het heet. Me huisarts wist ook niet wat ie er mee moest en moest maar met de fysio overlegge naja ik heb een geheugen van een seconde dus was ik dat vergeten te overleggen dus volgende keer beter,,

al met al voel ik me gewoon shit happens :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
He vervelend dat je je zo min voelt! Hopelijk betert dat snel! 
Volgende keer maar overleggen met fysio dan  :Wink: 
Beterschap en sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik me ook niet denderend, pijn, moe, concentratie van een mug...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe, maar de pijn is dragelijk.

@Luussje,

Sterkte meid!!

@DolfijnJorien,

Hoop dat u ge u snel weer beter voelt.

Fijne dag aan iedereen :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ook ik voel mij bekaf....ik baalde enorm want ik kwam er dus gisteravond/nacht achter dat mijn koelkast vriezertje dus ècht kapot is na de stroomstoring van afgelopen dinsdagmiddag!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown:  tjonge wat een kluns ben ik dat ik het niet eerder in de gaten had...vandaag ben ik dus de hele dag op pad gegaan met de buurman om een goede fijne betere en grotere Koelkast-Vriezer combinatie te kopen.... :Wink:  blij ben ik nog niet dat moet nog komen....vanmorgen eerst bijna al mijn eten weggegooid en spullen uit de vriezer...er zijn ergere dingen maar ik baalde gigantisch...en "nu" leen ik een koelbox waar een paar dingetjes inzitten....zometeen ga ik dus maar brood eten...ik moet het even uitzingen tot zondag....zatermorgen/middag komen ze het brengen....dan 24 uur stil laten staan en dàn mag ik het gaan gebruiken....pfffffffffffffffffff Balen, maar enfin het is een luxe probleem, nu voel ik hoezeer ik gehecht ben aan mijn koelkast.... :Big Grin: 
daarom ben ik moe...maar enfin morgen is er een nieuwe dag... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

heb je een nieuwe gekocht of uit de kringloop/ marktplaats

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me vandaag wel goed eigenlijk ... enkel 't feit dat mijn rechterbeen elke keer 'slaapt' is niet zo praktisch... moeilijk lopen zo! Ook heb ik een spier in m'n rechterarm (de goeie!!) verrekt denk ik waardoor nu beide armen pijn doen...grrr!

Maar; vanmiddag lekker op de pc wat werken hier; heb ik zin in  :Smile: 
Fijne dag iedereen en een fijn weekeind!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Rust lekker uit!

@ Elisabeth,
He balen dat koelkast stuk was! Wel lief dat buurman met je mee ging voor nieuwe te kopen  :Smile:  

@ Agnes,
Ja vervelend is dat als je been "slaapt" heb daar laatste tijd ook wel hinder van...
Nog vervelender dat beide armen pijn doen!  :Frown: 
Rust lekker uit!

Vandaag voel ik me onrustig, een beetje moe en gespannen...
Ik denk dat ik een verkeerde keus heb gemaakt om overdag naar school te gaan, is zo onregelmatig qua tijden, lang reizen, slechte communicatie met klasgenoten en leraren/leraressen, ik slaap slecht, ik eet slecht, ik sport niet meer, heb geen tijd om bijbaantje te nemen omdat mijn rooster volgende week wel weer anders kan zijn, dus baal ervan dat ik voor alles mijn hand op moet houden... in verleden ging overdag school ook altijd slecht was liever aan het werk en thuis dingen doen ging ook altijd veel sneller, maar nu kan dat niet want heb zoveel verplichte dingen en op avondschool ging alles mij zo goed af...hoe moet ik dit mijn pap vertellen...

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb een zware week achter de rug, zowel fysiek als mentaal. Doet me wel goed dat Agnes eindelijk een diagnose heeft gekregen en een behandeling krijgt.

@Elisabeth ... broodje gezond smaakt ook altijd wel lekker en een pasta carbonara bevat ook ingredienten die buiten de koeling houdbaar zijn  :Wink: 

@Do ... neem je rust zou ik zeggen, lekker vroeg naar bed  :Smile: 

@Luus ... stress doet veel met iemand, sterkte x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Sterkte en ik hoop dat je je oom zondag nog mag zien!
Hopelijk geraakt de zware tijd snel een beetje achter je en komen er weer positieve dingen op je pad!

----------


## Ilonaa

Hallo lieve mensen!
Het spijt mij zeeer dat ik hier niet heb gereageerd. Heb het druk met leren hihi. Vandaag mijn eerste examen nederlands gehad. Ik vond het vrij makkelijk! Woensdag engels en dan volgende week maandag en woensdag weer,en dan eindelijk klaaar! 

Goed, vandaag voel ik me redelijk maaar heel erg moe, dit is echt steeds vaker zo maarja.. Ook heb ik nog steeds veel pijn.. Pfff af en toe he... Maarja ...

Hopelijk gaat het met jullie goed.
Zo nee dan veel sterkte beterschap of succes.

Veel liefss,
Ilona

----------


## Ilonaa

Oeps ik had eeen foutje had per ongeluk 2x gepost hahaa. Achja foutje moet kunnen he.,

----------


## sietske763

succes meid met je examens!

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb het weer eens zwaar vandaag met de hele situatie die eind 2010 is ontstaan. De dreun is hard aangekomen merk ik elke dag weer opnieuw, zelfs mijn medicatie en therapie halen het gevoel niet weg.

Afgelopen zaterdag heb ik de hele dag doorgebracht met een vriendin, samen even mijn balkon van wat planten voorzien.

Zondag naar mijn oom (en tante) geweest, het ging iets beter met hem gelukkig en hij straalde toen hij me zag. Heb hem mijn dank en waardering verteld voor wat hij voor me gedaan heeft in 1999 en 2000 en dat maakte ons beiden emotioneel. Ik wil zsm weer een keer langs gaan.

's Middags een beetje kunnen genieten van Ajax.

Afleiding zoeken doe ik voldoende, maar 't is verdorie net of ik een gevoel van heimwee in mijn lijf heb waar ik ziek van word  :Frown: 

Morgen ct scan, hopuh hopuh hopuh ... mijn zwager gaat nu gelukkig ff mee, scheelt mij weer een fiets ritje, want zoals het nu gaat kan ik amper lopen. Ik lig weer 2 dagen plat en heb veel pijn.

grmbl

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Sterkte man!

@ilona,

Hopelijk gaat je pijn snel over :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed voel me nog moe, maar slaap al wat beter.Zonet wat boodschappen gedaan voor de komende dagen.Dochter vroeg vanmiddag of ze vanavond mocht komen eten,denk dat ze met iets zit :Confused:  Ze klonk vrij triestig aan de telefoon, ben benieuwd?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilonaa,
Succes met leren en het maken van de examens!
Hopelijk kan er iets gedaan worden aan je pijn, sterkte!

@ Neetje,
Leuk dat je met een vriendin je balkon hebt opgevrolijkt  :Smile: 
Fijn ook dat het met je oom wat beter gaat en dat jullie god gepraat hebben!
Fijn dat er iemand mee gaat naar het ziekenhuis  :Smile: 
Hopelijk voel je je snel wat beter! Sterkte!

@ Do,
Fijn dat je wat beter slaapt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk is er niets ergs met je dochter!

Vandaag voel ik me beter dan de afgelopen tijd... heb heerlijk gekookt en gegeten vandaag ^_^ moet weer wat op krachten komen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Illonaa: Sterkte met je studie Engels en de rest vd week en de volgende week...hopenlijk heb je er een goed gevoel over van vandaag.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Neetje: wat fijn dat je zo'n bijzondere band hebt met je oom...geweldig....jammer dat Ajax niet voor iedereen te kijken was...ja dan moet je lid zijn van iets of een code kopen.... :Big Grin:  bah jammer.....ehhh je tip van het eten was goed...ik had idd zaterdag iets gekocht bij Appie van pasta, en het smaakte verrukkelijk...ook een kant en klare jachtschtel vna het merk Struik...zat in blik....een uitkomst, helemaal top.....dag neetje...fijne avond en sterkte maar weer....de zon komt wel weer om het hoekje verschijnen...fijn, het geeft toch meer vreugde.... :Embarrassment: 

Dodito: je mag moe zijn er gebeurd ook veel en pijn mat je af en is zeer vermoeiend...ik voel dat ook...sterkte.....je dochter: als ze triestig belt dan is er iets....sneu, hopenlijk kun je er smane over praten...sterkte voor haar....ik dacht plotseling aan een miskraam....stom hè? Sorry  :Frown:  fijne dag lief mens....

ik had enorme spierpijn vanmorgen en ik ben toen maar onder de zonnehemel gekropen...het heeft geholpen die warmte....straks na het ziekenhuis met mijn tante....

Luuss: fijn dat jij je wat prettiger voelt na je ongeluk....eindelijk.....prettig om te horen...hopenlijk mag dat even zo blijven....liefs... :Wink: 

Sietske: Sterkte met inpakken en de drukte voor de vakantie....pffffffffffffff een heel gedoe altijd....wat neem je mee, huis netjes achterlaten....zijn de papieren in orde....hou je haaks, en tussendoor rust nemen.... X  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag de ct scan gehad, viel allemaal wel mee. Gelukkig had ik vervoer want de jodium drank van 1 liter en het jodium contrast vloeistof maakte mij duizelig.

Uitslag volgende week.

Huishoudelijke hulp en administratieve hulp is toegezegd door de gemeente, haalt een hele last van mijn schouders

Stemming is somber, lichaam doet pijn, dus helaas ... nog geen vrolijke René te bespeuren

*zucht*


Excuses dat ik niet alles mee lees of reageer op jullie problemen, maar als ik iets lees ben ik na 1 regel al kwijt wat ik gelezen heb

Iedereen sterkte die het nodig heeft xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: fijn dat het onderzoek achter de rug is....je moet het toch maar elke keer weer ondergaan...je doet het goed lief mens... :Embarrassment:  
Geweldig dat je hulp krijgt, huishoudelijk en adm....helemaal top...

Sterkte met je zere ledematen, dat is òòk heel akelig om dan de moed erin te blijven houden, maar we moeten verder...stap voor stap kom je er ook....
ik kan hèèl goed begrijpen dat je niet overal op kunt reageren, soms is je hoofd vol en dat begrijpt iedereen die wat mankeert....

ik kan het soms ook niet opbrengen omdat ik te druk ben met andere zaken...het liefst zou ik zwaaien met een toverstokje om iedereen zijn verdriet te verlichten èn de pijn te verzachten, maar helaas kan ik niet alles, maar ik wens het wel voor iedereen...
fijne dag Neetje...doe rustig aan man....Liefs.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Hallo neetje
Wat fijn dat je het weer achter de rug hebt dat onderzoek en dat je niet weer alleen op de fiets moest gaan
Ook het vooruitzicht dat hulp krijgt is toch ook fijn om te horen
Vies hoor die vloeistof ik heb t ook gehad in januari
Nog een hele klus om t op te drinken.
AnMa
Groetjes en sterkte

----------


## Neetje

Moest net weer op de fiets naar de psychiater, 6 km heen en 6 km terug. Ben nu echt helemaal op, te zwaar geweest.

Dosis citalopram anti depressiva is weer verhoogd, nu van 40 mg naar 50 mg

*gaat plat

----------


## sterbernie

*Vandaag voel ik me lichamelijk een klein beetje beter en minder pijn maar psy voel me slecht.
Al meer dan 20 jaar pijn en zwak en niet veel kn doen. 
Had mn leven en oude dagen anders voorgesteld.
Problemen met schoondochter*
sterbernie

----------


## Suske'52

@ luuss  :Smile:  sterkte ...je neemt ook veel verantwoordelijkheid ....altijd bekommert met alles en iedereen .... :Smile:  verlies jezelf niet hierin .... met het weekend je rust nemen voluit ....dan sta je terug wat sterker  :Wink:  

Hier is nog niets opgelost vd. huwelijksperikelen (dochter) .....als er eigendom is ...altijd niet simpel ....wie neemt wat ???? :EEK!:  

Vnd.week ook geen goed nieuws gekregen in verband rug....laten bezinken  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Kom op krachten lieverd en doe datgene wat je kunt doen wat je blij maakt voor jezelf....òòk een beetje rusten als dat lukt....succes met je stage morgen ( zaterdag) als je gaat...hollen hollen hollen...soms moet je even proberen om stil te staan....warme knuffel van mij.... :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: jeetje je lijkt wel een marathonfietser, maar het is niet goed!!!  :Frown:  de dosis weer verhoogd...ik hoop dat je een goed gesprek hebt gehad met hem/haar.( psychiater)...probeer te ontspannen....och ja nog even dit..ik las over je oom zojuist....Sterkte voor hem..fijn dat je op tijd was om hem te bezoeken afgelopen zondag, en je hem kon bedanken voor zijn steun destijds....nu gaat het iets beter schrijf je....elke dag dat hij er is zal heel fijn zijn, mits hij niet teveel pijn heeft....ik wens je kracht en energie toe....hou je haaks...
lieve groeten van mij.... :Wink: 

Lieve Sternberrie: het is zwaar als je èènmaal een ziekte zo lang hebt en je voelt de kracht uit je ledematen verdwijnen....er zijn goede èn minder fijne dagen, maar ik leef met je mee....Problemen met je schoondochter: wees jezelf en spaar je energie....soms kun je niet alles oplossen...sterkte gewenst...warme groeten  :Embarrassment: 

Suske: Soms zijn de dagen gewoon heftig...de problemen met je dochter haar huwelijk...je eigen gezondheid, een mens wordt er verdrietig van...ik denk aan je en wens jou en je gezin alle goeds....slecht nieuws moet een plekje krijgen....( je rug) en andere zaken...dag lieve Suske....dikke knuffel.... :Wink: 

Vanavond voel ik mij verdrietig en machteloos.. :Frown: ..vanmiddag ben ik voor de 2e keer deze week met mijn tante die hier een verdieping lager woont naar het ziekenhuis gweest...nu in het andere ziekenhuis...het was geen goed nieuws....je hoort alles aan....tussen nu en 3 weken wordt ze geopereerd.....daarna uitslag afwachten van de patholoog....het is een moedige vrouw die niet zeurt maar wel onrustig wordt van wat haar allemaal het laatste jaar en dit jaar is overkomen...borstkanker kwam terug/amputatie toen problemen met het Hart, nog geen maand geleden een operatie, en nu dan weer een andere operatie....ik heb vertrouwen in wat de dokter zegt....men is zeer kundig tegenwoordig, alleen wordt mijn tante wel volgende week 82 jaar.... :Embarrassment:  hoe dit alles afloopt zal de tijd leren....

ik liep net met mijn hondje Bhody buiten en ik voelde mij verdrietig worden....ik dacht plotseling aan alle dierbaren die zijn overleden jong/oud/en nog wat ouder, en ik heb gewoon een prop in mijn keel....ik ga een glas citroen brandewijn drinken en een sigaretje roken dat bied mij altijd troost....er gebeurd veel in ieder zijn leven, we proberen allemaal het beste ervan te maken...vandaag schijnt de zon, en morgen kunnen we huilen en soms afscheid nemen van situatie's, scheidingen, verbroken relatie's, ziekte's en het overlijden en verliezen van een geliefd persoon, of een huisdier of anders.....we moeten verder, en elke dag is en voelt het weer anders, je wordt er soms stil van in je binnenste ( je ziel) een stil verdriet...nu denk ik na over wat er gezegd is, en morgen geef ik het een plekje en zal er zijn voor mijn tante en andere familie....èn mijn lieve vrienden.....Goedenacht, ik had behoefte om dit even te schrijven....bedankt mediCity dat je er "bent"! Liefs Elisa

----------


## Neetje

*slaat een troostende arm om elisabeth heen

Ik heb vandaag zin om naar buiten te gaan, maar ik durf niet ... verdomme

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth  :Smile:  ja lieverd ...verdriet dat komt zonder dat men er om vraagt hé ....maar wanneer het weggaat weet men niet ... :Frown: hier druk druk ....deze morgen om 09.30 u bezoek tot 16.00u één onderwerp echtscheiding ......zo elke dag .....praten over gevoelens..... maar ook het zakelijke komt hierbij ... :Wink:  vd. liefde alleen leeft men niet ....realiteit..... euro's komen ook ter sprake ......probeer neutraal naar iedereen raad te geven ....nemen dit altijd niet in dank af ... :EEK!:  

Men zou zichzelf vergeten ......en relatie.... gelukkig heb ik een man die op tijd en stond ook aandacht vraagt en geeft  :Big Grin: 

sterkte en knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  

@Neetje  :Smile:  ik volg je op hoor .... :Wink:  lees alles wat je neer schrijft , jij bent zonder dat je goed er van bewust bent een sterke persoon .....je bent sterker dan jezelf goed beseft ....voel dit zo aan ....zend je veel liefde en vriendschap  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag gaat het iets minder met me heb heel veel pijn  :Frown:  en het wilt momenteel niet beteren. Heb gisteren zo'n steunverband gaan halen voor mijn rug en moet zeggen dat het toch een klein beetje helpt.
Moet zeggen dat ik een zeer gelukkig vrouw ben, maar door mijn chronische pijn voel ik me met momenten ook heel triestig :Frown: 
Zal langs ene kant blij zijn dat ik terug naar de fysio kan gaan, ook al is het zwaar, toch heb ik er baat bij.
Je moet idd van iedere dag genieten, en zeker als je je goed voelt niet zeuren en klagen, maar soms zoals Elisa, het hierboven vermeld mag je het eens goed van je afschrijven. Dat doet een mens deugd.

Met mijn dochter is het momenteel wat beter, ze zat er mentaal even helemaal onderdoor. Is niet dat er iets ergs gebeurd is, maar ze was helaas niet geslaagd voor haar 2 de module voor stage.
Ze zat er zo mee in dat ze er echt niet goed van was. Heb dan met haar eens goed gesproken, en heb haar terug wat moed in gesproken en getroost  :Embarrassment:  want dat had ze wel nodig. 
Kan wel zijn dat ze haar erdoor delibereren, maar dat weet ze binnen een maand maar pas. 

@Suske,
Hopelijk is het niet te erg gesteld met je rug, veel beterschap.

@Elisa, 
Bij deze wens ik jou en je tante heel veel sterkte lieverd  :Embarrassment: 

Helaas geen fut om ieders apart te reageren, te moe en teveel pijn.

Fijne dag voor iedereen.


Aan iedereen heel veel liefs x

----------


## Neetje

@Suske ... praten over gevoelens, weet je hoeveel behoefte ik hier aan heb elke dag, maar dan niet tegen de 4 muren waartussen ik al 5 jaar leef. Ik ben op dat gebied dus best jaloers op je

@dotito ... pijn wordt door veel mensen zwaar onderschat, het maakt je machteloos want je wil zo veel en je kan zo weinig. Hoop dat de fysio je voorzichtig behandeld


Ik heb gewoon weer een kl*te dag hoor, eigenlijk is het hele weekend weer een paar verloren dagen ... ik wil me beter voelen en me niet meer zo eenzaam voelen! De realiteit is hard, er kijkt niemand nog naar mij om (op jullie na) ... wie zal me missen als er iets zou gebeuren ...  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Dank u wel, voor u bemoedigende woorden. Is vandaag mijn dagje niet ook pfff....  :Frown:  Voor jou ook heel veel sterkte hé man! En ik hoop echt van harte dat je u ook weer snel een beetje beter voelt.

Groetjes Do  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Neetje: Soms "lijkt" het beter bij een ander in zijn huis, en je krijgt er òòk veel meer zorgen en verdriet bij. :Frown: ..iedereen heeft een verleden inmiddels die hier op de site zitten, èn schrijven....onze verbondenheid met elkaar....de vreugde, de zorgen èn het verdriet even van je afschrijven....er wordt wèl aan jou gedacht, alleen is dat soms niet zichtbaar...wat dacht je van je Oom...hij heeft je wel geholpen toen het slecht met je ging...een waardevol iets....helaas woont hij te ver van je af......ik begrijp wel wat je bedoeld, èn wat dacht je van die lieve vriendin die je bloembakken heeft opgefleurd?.... :Big Grin:  er zijn altijd mensen die aan je denken...het gaat niet om hoeveel, maar de mensen die om je geven zijn er wel, maar soms lijkt dat misschien even van niet als je somber bent, en je lichaam geen zin heeft om wat te ondernemen door de pijn...houd moed lief mens....vandaag somber, morgen iets beter etc.... :Embarrassment: 

een weekend kan soms enorm èènzaam aanvoelen, dat ken ik nog van lang geleden...dan was ik blij dat ik maandag weer keihard aan het werk kon gaan..het was ook altijd knetterdruk op die dag.... :Stick Out Tongue:  vandaag maandag Neetje....ik hoop dat de zon je toelacht vandaag en je wat minder pijnprikkels krijgt....doegieeeeeee

Liefs van Elisa..... :Wink: ..

----------


## Suske'52

@Neetje  :Smile:  ho ho .....lieve man ....eenzaamheid brengt veel verwarrende gevoelens en gedachten teweeg ( muizenissen ) brengt een mens in een toestand dat men niet meer helder kan denken ...... :Confused:  In het verleden ook meegemaakt .... Zoals Elisabeth schrijft ieder van ons heeft mooie en mindere tijden meegemaakt ...... elk heeft een rugzak te dragen ....op tijd en stond wel ledigen  :Wink:  

Spijtig dat je zo ver woont .... ik zou eens langs komen .....onze deur staat voor ieder die hulp nodig heeft open.... eender welk uur of tijd ....dit komt ook omdat ik in mijn verleden veel alleen gestaan heb .... Sterkte .... :Wink: je komt er wel hoor ...dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:  

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  ik ken dat fenomeen ook hoor.... heb zo 10 jaar lang gewerkt elke dag .... zonder verlof ...en feestdagen ...om 04u00 mijn bed uit ...om 05u00 beginnen werken ......dit tot s'avonds laat met een gezin 5 pers. 

Met als resultaat dat mijn rug kapot is door zware arbeid ... :EEK!:  

Een mens heeft het altijd niet te kiezen in het leven ....men moet vooruit kijken ....anders blijft men staan ...

----------


## Neetje



----------


## gossie

Dag Neetje,
wat een mooie picture is dat. Dit verwoord heel veel.
Sterkte, liefs en kracht toegewenst.

...... nog steeds moe, ik blijf zo hangerig, nergens geen zin in hebben, maar doe met moeite mijn ding nog. In beweging blijven, zeg ik als maar tegen mezelf. 

Morgen toch maar de psych bellen voor de medicatie.

----------


## Neetje

Dankje gossie,

Designen is voor mij een goeie manier voor het uiten van mijn gevoelens.

Hoop dat je snel bij de psych terecht kan. Sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

Vandaag voel ik me eigenlijk heel erg opgelucht! Vorige week woensdag mijn examen bio gehad en dat ging een beetje moeizaam, is waarschijnlijk of net voldoende of net onvoldoende.. Vandaag scheikunde gehad en die ging weer erg goed, natuurlijk erg blij mee, want als combinatiecijfer staat er een 7, met een 8 voor wiskunde zijn 3 compensatiepunten. Als bio dus een 5 wordt slaag ik alsnog  :Smile: ! Pfoeh!
Morgen nog even het laatste examen, en 's avonds de 2e les van de gelcursus. Dus dat wordt mijn eerste set kunstnagels! Ben benieuwd  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Syl  :Smile: duimen hé ...succes  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter de pijn is dragelijk en daar ben ik zeer blij om  :Smile: 

@Syl,

Veel succes meid! :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Goed om te lezen Dotito  :Wink: 



Vandaag ... om 14:00 uur op de fiets gestapt, blik op oneindig, op weg naar het orienterende gesprek met een andere psychiater, waar ik om 15:00 moest zijn. Heb 45 minuten gedaan over 6 km.

Het gesprek verliep moeizaam. Ik klapte dicht toen hij over 'haar' begon. Ik merk aan mezelf dat het me zo enorm veel pijn doet wat er met mij gebeurd is. Ik moest op de weegschaal gaan staan en de teller gaf slechts 67 kg aan, met kleding en schoenen aan  :Frown:  ... ik ben overigens bijna 1.90 lang.

Ik ben echt helemaal kapot en ik weet werkelijk niet meer of ik hier ooit uitkom, ik wil zo graag, alleen het lukt me niet.

De psychiater maakte op mij een goeie indruk, heel rustig en hij wil mij dolgraag in behandeling nemen. Ik mag er nog even over nadenken, maar zoals altijd volg ik ook hierin mijn gevoel, ook al is mijn gevoelsleven volledig van slag ...........................

Hij had het zelfs al over eventuele opname. Ik haat het leven!

Wat is mij in vredesnaam aangedaan? En waarom? Waar heb ik dit aan verdiend?

Liefs

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ik was gisteren bij de winkel, en er was iemand die een pot appelmoes had laten vallen, en had het personeel 'opgeruimd' op hun manier maar er lag nog steeds appelmoes en glas op de grond en daar ben ik dus over uitgegleden en nu doet et ja nogal alles zeer en lopen gaat best wel moeilijk
Maar het word nog leuker
want mijn moeder was naar zo'n werknemer toe gelopen een jongen en zei dat er nog steeds appelmoes lag en die jongen zo van ja heb ik al eerder gehoord ik ruim het straks wel op en ging verder met zijn werk, en toen wkam er een andere werknemer een meisje aan en ik zei van der zit ook glas tussen en dat meisje zo van ja straks doe ik dat wel even 
Hoezo klantvriendelijk?

Dus nu gaat lopen lastig en moeilijk enzo

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me dubbel ...

Blij en opgewekt omdat het EINDELIJK regent hier en omdat ik vanmiddag ga 'koffie/thee-kletsen' met 2 ME-lotgenootjes...
Somber doordat ik gister bij de dokter te horen kreeg dat ik geen prop in m'n oor heb , maar een serieuze oor- en voorhoofdholteontsteking ... ik heb wéér wat hoor; het ging juist zo goed..grrr!
Positieve nieuws bij de dokter; hij heeft me een kruidenthee (moet bij apotheek gemaakt worden) voorgeschreven die me zéker gaat helpen bij m'n darmklachten (krampen en diarree, nu al ver 2 maanden ... weeg 5kg minder daardoor ,dus mooi meegenomen  :Wink: ).
Zometeen dus naar de apotheek om die te laten maken én om m'n melatoninetabletten van 5mg te laten maken!!

Fijne dag en fijn weekeind iedereen!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Neetje,

Sterkte man!!
Laat haar aub jouw leven niet verpesten.. heb ik je al eerder gezegd!!
knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Neetje

Agnes,

Ik weet het lieverd, doe zo mijn best weet je. Het kwaad is al geschied helaas.

Gisteren uitslag CT-scan te horen gekregen, helaas geen afwijkingen die mijn klachten veroorzaken. Maandag word ik opgenomen voor een lumbale rugpunctie. Ik heb ook het thema bestrijdingsmiddelen aangekaart, maar dat kon hij niet goed plaatsen met mijn klachten, ook de thermografie liet hij voor wat het is. Enfin, maandag dus opname en ik hoop dat er iemand mee gaat en mij niet weer aan mijn lot overlaat. Ik ben het zat om in de steek gelaten te worden  :Mad: 

Het is nu ook goed zichtbaar dat er iets niet in orde is aan mijn linkerkant. Vandaag weer bij de fysio geweest en ik liet hem mijn linkerbeen zien, deze is een heel stuk dunner dan mijn rechterbeen terwijl ik ze beiden op dezelfde manier belast. Ook zijn er veel aders zichtbaar die in de loop van de dag nog duidelijker aanwezig zijn. Hij stelde voor om deze ook eens te laten onderzoeken door een vaatchirurg. 

Vandaag dus geen behandeling aan mijn schouder en rug gehad met elektroden, maar vanwege de ongelooflijke pijn in mijn been die de laatste dagen wel erg ondraaglijk is geworden  :Frown:  heeft de fysio ditmaal accupunctuur toegepast om de energie banen vrij te maken.

Hopenlijk ben jij snel van die oor- en voorhoofdholteontsteking af en komen je darmen tot rust

Liefs x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia93: Ik hoop dat het de 25e mei goed ging met je examen...wèl leuk die 2e curses over nagels....gelnagels.... :Big Grin:  enig Sylvie... 

Dodito: fijn dat de pijn wat dragelijker was op 25/5/11 hopenlijk blijft dat even zo, dan krijg je iets meer lucht.....sterkte met je fysio etc.... :Embarrassment: 

Agnes: oor en voorhoofdholteontsteking.....  :Frown:  brrrrrrrrrrr erg pijnlijk...sterkte ermee en succes met het drinken van de kruidenthee, ik hoop dat het gaat werken... :Wink: 

Neetje: je bent dus vèèl te mager....nog even en je bent een skelet, misschien moet je speciaal voedsel krijgen om aan te sterken, dit is echt te weinig....jammer dat je dichtsloeg tijdens het gesprek met de psych....het leven is geen feest elke dag dat begrijp ik...WAAROM JIJ schreef je!!!!  :Frown:  veel mensen maken ellendige situatie's mee en dat moeten ze "ondergaan" zeer akelig, maar soms krijgen mensen alles en sommigen weinig....ondanks dit "leven" ben je tòch een sterk persoon, alleen dat heb jezelf niet in de gaten...in het leven moeten we : TOELATEN, WEGLATEN, ÈN LOSLATEN!!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  dit moeten we leren.....praat erover met je psychiater als je kunt, want die pijn moet je kwijt!!!!  :Wink:  je bent op de goede weg, maarrrrrrrrrr het duurt lang....houd moed lief mens....ik geloof in jou!  :Embarrassment:  Warme groetjes....

Jorien: wat ellendig dat je gevallen bent in de winkel...soms snap je niet altijd waarom het personeel zo lauw reageert als je iets verteld...er kunnen "nog" meer mensen uitglijden over de appelmoes en het glas....pffffffffff


Suske: Sterkte met je pijnen èn de thuissituatie....wat een gedoe met een scheiding...je weet er alles van....soms nemen je kinderen niet alles in dank af als je een antwoord geeft maarrrrrrr, dat hebben veel kinderen met hun ouders, dat is wel normaal...jij doet alles wat in je vermogen ligt omdat "jij" de pijn kent en de problemen die dat met zich mee kan brengen...je probeert neutraal te zijn.....je deur staat open, je oren staan open, en je goede raad is niet aan dovemansoren besteed....in hun hart ( je dochter en schoonzoon) weten ze wel een beetje hoe het zit....fatsoenlijk scheiden is een hele kunst....sterkte met al die toestanden en pas goed op Uzelf!!!!  :Big Grin:  knuffel van mij  :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: ik mis je....waar ben je , hopenlijk gaat alles een beetje goed met jou.....

Christel: Sterkte met het huis van je vriend èn de verzorging van je lieve hond na zijn valpartij uit het raam....Liefssssss

Ik hoop dat ik niemand vergeet....fijn weekend allemaal.....Dikke zoen xxx van Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ehhh hoe het met mij gaat? ik red mij meer wil ik er vandaag niet over zeggen.....Greetz

----------


## Ilonaa

Hallooo lieve mensen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ben er weer. Ik ben hier niet geweest omdat ik me moest concentreren op mn examens. Nu heb ik lekker vakantie :Big Grin:  En in spanning afwachten op de uitslag op 15 juni :Wink:  

En ik voel me vandaag wel goed, ben naar een huisarts geweest(niet eens mn eigen maarja) want ik heb gisteravond een houten balk van 30 g of meer op mn voet met volle kracht gehad.Meteen op de foto laten zetten maar hij is gelukkig niet gebroken, alleen zwaar gekneusd. Heb woensdag gala dus ben wel blij dat ie niet gebroken is haha! 

Verder heb ik een prik met een pijnstiller/verdoving in mn pols gehad. Alleen het moest allemaal gaan tintelen en verdoofd voelen maar tis al 3 dagen geleden en ik voel nog niks dus ben bang dat die ook niet gaat helpen.. Kan pas 9 augustus weer terug voor de controle pfffffff.Het gaat volgens mij alleen maar slechter met die pols  :Frown: 

En de knie speelt ook weer steeds vaker op... Dus gaat heel goed.... NOT :Frown:  

Grr ik weet het allemaal niet meer hoor,hoe ik dit leven moet volhouden :Mad: .. 


Sorry dat ik niet op iedereen reageer maar het typen doet me nu ook al zeer.. 

Dus voor iedereen die het nodig heeft. Veel sterkte,succes,beterschap !

Ik hoop dat op een dag in ons leven alles goed gaat met ons gaat en dat we geen pijn meer hebben. Fysiek& Geestelijk. Ik hoop het echt. 

Veel liefss

Ilona

----------


## gossie

@ Ilona,
Ik begreep uit je bericht, dat je niet lekker in je vel zit. Last van je pols, knie en voet goedgekneusd. Vervelend voor je.

Maar misschien ben je wel blij dat je examens achter de rug zijn, en nu afwachten, wat ook extra spanningen met zich meebrengt.

Maar toch wens ik je pijnvrije dagen toe in je vakantie.
Werk je nog in de bloemenzaak, zaterdags?

sterkte meis, ik zal een kaarsje voor je branden.

Een dikke digitale knuffel, Gossie XX

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee lieve gossie :Smile:  

Dankjewel, alhoewel pijnvrij er voorlopig misschien wel nooit niet in zal zitten maarja.En ja dat is zeker spannend,ik heb wiskunde niet al te goed gemaakt en biologie heb ik ook al een paar fout denk ik. Maar alles is op de computer gemaakt omdat ik in de BasisberoepseLeerweg zit, maar het nadeel is dus dat je nergens geen antwoorden kunt vinden! Dus dan is het nog spannender haha. 

En jahoor ik werk nog in de bloemenzaak hihi! Is nog steeds leuk hooor.

Morgen lekker een dagje naar Maastricht :Smile:  Even winkelen ofzo :Stick Out Tongue:  

Hoe ist nou met jou??

Liefss

----------


## gossie

HOI Ilona,

ik ben erg moe, maar het gaat.

Ik wens je een hele fijne dag, morgen in Maastricht, misschien een terrasje op het Vrijthof pakken, als het weer het toe laat.!!!!!!!!!! Maar in het zuiden des land is het vaak zonniger.  :Wink:  :Smile: 

Even al je zorgen vergeten, als dat kan. Veel plezier.

een lieve groet, gossie

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter, nog steeds behoorlijk last van me rug,,, maar dat vind ik nog niet zo erg daar leer je wel mee leven, 
maar heb aldoor zo'n last van me maag :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Hopelijk dat die medicijnen die ik gisteren van de dokter heb gekregen gaan helpen..Please let it be, 3x is scheepsrecht.....
En verder een beetje down doordat ik al 2 dagen thuis zit :Frown:  Bah ga je teveel nadenken en doen

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me vandaag extreem moe ... ga zo een dutje doen en me kalm houden vandaag!

----------


## Neetje

T is er iig goed weer voor  :Wink: 

Doe rustig aan, morgen weer een dag

x

----------


## Suske'52

@Neetje  :Smile:  voor maandag sterkte  :Wink:  we duimen voor je .... :Smile:  

Ik zal je niet meer kunnen mailen ...daar er morgen (zondag ) een feest op het menu staat .... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  bedankt voor je medeleven  :Wink:  zoiets is op één/twee niet opgelost .....ben wel wat bang voor dochter haar uithoudings vermogen ....ze hangt bijna niet meer aan elkaar ....zegt wel : " mama, ik kom er wel"  :Confused:  denk dat ze zich stoerder voor doet dan ze zich voelt .... :Confused:  

Hopelijk voel jij je ook wat beter ????? Sterkte  :Smile:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

@Suske ... bedankt en veel plezier op het feest  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me weer enorm moe  :Frown:  en de pijn is weer terug. Heb vanmiddag mijn pijnpleister tegen mijn zin moeten verhogen zag geen ander alternatief. Mijn ventje weet het wel niet hij is er zo niet voor te vinden, maar dat kan mij even niet schelen. Eens ik volgende week bezig ben met de fysio gaat de pijn weer beter zijn en dan bouw ik de pleister weer wat af.

Voor de rest gisteren toch een beetje kunnen genieten ook al had ik pijn. We zijn naar Sluis geweest, we zijn wat gaan wandelen, en heb mijn voorraad van shampoo en producten een beetje aan gevuld in Nederland is dat goedkoper. Heb daar dan ook nog eens mooie pumps gevonden tegen een prijsje  :Big Grin: 
Door mij de laatste tijd minder goed te voelen ben ik een echte emo-koper  :Stick Out Tongue: geworden.Fijne van al is het is wel leuk, maar is kostelijk  :Smile: 

Vandaag zijn we even naar Ikea geweest had nog wat spullen nodig. We zijn daar dan ook iets gaan eten had geen zin om te koken vandaag en was best leuk. We zijn ook ineens voor een nieuwe tafel gaan kijken volgende week gaat mijn ventje die oude vervangen. We moeten wel wat opleggen wat de onze hadden ze niet meer.

Hoop dat ik vannacht goed slaap want morgen word het voor mij ook een drukke dag. Ik ga naar een open deurdag voor mij te laten inschrijven. Zou graag in September willen gaan koken, maar dan wel de verfijnde keuken. Is niet dat ik niet kan koken, maar wil echt speciale dingen kunnen maken.
Zo ga het hier bij laten, fijn weekend nog.

En aan iedereen heel veel sterkte toegewenst die het nodig heeft  :Embarrassment: 


Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK wil niet eens vertellen hoe ik mij voel....Mààr mijn "geest" is sterk!!!!  :Big Grin:  

dag lieve MediCity vrienden...ik lees wèl met belangstelling iedereen zijn verhaal...

Liefsssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Je bent een fijn persoon Elisabeth met het hart op de juiste plek  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me al iets beter,, nog steeds behoorlijk last van me rug en van buikpijn enzo :Frown:  
Ik kreeg gisteren een fruitmand van die winkel waar ik uitgegeleden was :Big Grin:  Toch wel netjes!

Fijn weekend allemaal

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me weer niet zo best (pijn en heel moe)  :Frown:  maar al bij al heb ik toch een fijne dag  :Smile: gehad. We zijn naar bos een beetje gaan wandelen, en vanmorgen heb ik me laten inschrijven in het avondonderwijs voor te koken.

En vanavond komt mijn dochter even langs , lekker een beetje bijkletsen is altijd leuk  :Big Grin: 

Fijne avond nog  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

@dolfijnjorien: Lekker zo een fruitmand, toch een mooi gebaar van ze

@dotito: Ondanks je pijn heb je toch een leuk weekend gehad, dat maakt weer een hoop goed


Ik ben me aan t voorbereiden op de lumbale rugpunctie morgen, niet dat ik ertegen op zie ofzo, maar ik moest nog vervoer regelen. Gelukkig gaat mijn zus mee, althans ze brengt me weg, gaat dan naar huis en komt me weer halen zodra ik naar huis mag. Ene kant lief van haar, maar ik vind het toch wel jammer dat ze niet bij me blijft die paar uurtjes.

Mijn gevoel vandaag is eigenlijk hetzelfde als elke andere dag. Voel me eenzaam en heb nergens zin in. Zit n beetje voor me uit te staren met een zacht muziekje aan.

Denk dat ik mijn dagboek eens ga bijwerken, mss elke dag dingen van me afschrijven.

Sterkte voor een ieder die vandaag een duwtje in de goeie richting nodig heeft

----------


## Neetje

Zo, ben weer thuis uit het ziekenhuis.

Om 9 uur moest ik me melden en de neuroloog was lekker op tijd. De naald die in mijn rug gestoken werd deed behoorlijk veel pijn, maar deze neuroloog hield me lekker aan de praat en maakte wat geintjes. Hij gaf tegelijkertijd uitleg over de 'ingreep' en dat heb ik nog geen één arts horen doen tegen mij in al die jaren. Echt een wereldvent. Naald zat 7 cm diep in mijn wervelkolom. Hij is ongeveer 15 minuten bezig geweest, maar in die 15 minuten kreeg ik erg veel last van mijn linkerbeen, die ik opgetrokken moest houden (foetus-houding). Ik kan sowieso slecht op mijn linkerkant liggen door de pijnklachten. De assisente pakte mijn onderbeen vast en begon licht te masseren, waardoor de pijn in het been dragelijk werd.

Na de punctie vertelde de neuroloog dat er ook gelijk gekeken wordt in het lab of er iets van lymne te ontdekken valt. Het vreemde is dat ik 3 jaar geleden een keer bij een neuroloog geweest ben die mij zei (in het bijzijn van mijn zus), dat ik de ziekte van lymne had, maar dit is nooit terug te lezen geweest in zijn rapport. Vreemd he? Mijn zus herinnerde het zich ook nog, dus dat was wel fijn.

Maargoed, ik moest nog een uur plat op mijn rug blijven liggen om geen complicaties te krijgen. Die tijd ging zo enorm langzaam. Ik heb zelfs gtst liggen kijken  :Big Grin: 

Mijn zus had overigens vrij genomen voor mij, echt super van haar. Ze zei: ja, anders kan jij nooit naar het ziekenhuis komen. Ze zou tussendoor naar huis gaan, maar ze is gewoon bij het ziekenhuis gebleven tot ik naar huis mocht. Niet in de kamer, maar ze ging ff lekker in het zonnetje zitten. Kon ik ff mijn ogen dicht doen, maar dat lukte me niet.

Ik moet de komende dagen rusten dus ik probeer in het zonnetje te gaan zitten, met een kalmeringstablet om rustig te blijven, want ik voel me voor het overige nog steeds zeer verdrietig en vernederd.

Mijn zus heeft in elk geval een lichtpuntje gegeven voor vandaag en dat koester ik!

Liefs

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Toch tof van je zus dat ze even wat tijd voor je vrij maakte  :Wink: 

Vandaag heb ik nog steeds pijn, maar heb beter geslapen en dat is ook al iets. Zonet heb ik even wat boodschappen gedaan, en zo dadelijk ga ik direct vertrekken naar de weight wachters naar mijn wekelijks ritueeltje  :Big Grin:  Best leuk een beetje bijkletsen met de dames.
Voor de rest word het hier verder een rustig weekje, mijn ventje, heeft heel de week en het weekend de late dus ik heb het kot vrij  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Morgen moet ik wel weer na 2 maand naar de fysio, zie er wel wat tegenop, maar is voor mijn eigen bestwil  :Smile: 

Fijne dag nog, en aan iedereen heel veel liefs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Neetje dat is zeker lief van je zus! 

@ Do, fijn dat je weer evven heb bijgeslapen, wel jammer dat je zoveel pijn blijft houden is echt rot! Succes met de fysio,hopelijk ging/gaat het goed daar!

Ik voel me goed eigenlijk,maar heb wel heel veel pijn aan mn pols hoor. Volgens mij werkt de prik weer nniet :Confused:  Het is vrijdag al 1 jaar dat ik er last van heb pff,wat gaat zoiets snel he? Najaa 9 augustus pas terug godgod duuurt zoo lang  :Mad: 

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft, sterkte! 

Liefsss
Ilona

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik te moe om te revalideren, maar moet zo dadelijk vertrekken pff... :Frown: 

Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel im me redelijk....... Kheb mijn QMP toets gehaald:d met 90% :Big Grin:  Yeah :Smile: 

verder heb ik last van me rug,, en behoorlijke koppijn... bah, morgen eerst stage, en we hebben buitenstraat speeldag, 's middags fysio en 's avonds shiatsu therapie hopen dat die man iets voor me kan doen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Woensdag 1 juni 2011.....

Opeens voel ik mij vrèselijk kwaad worden, machteloos, en opstandig.....ik kan wel de boel kapot trappen...Maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dat doe ik natuurlijk niet....wel loop ik in huis te bulderen tegen de hond die te luid blaft....kloothommel.....grrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Mad:  
ik kom net terug van een zeer korte wandeling met de hond....ik heb nergens zin in...ik eet een broodje en neem een pil om rustig te worden....Straks koel ik wel af...Morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag.....

Nog even dit:

Neetje...Bedankt voor je verhaal van het ziekenhuis...fijn dat je zo goed werd geholpen...je bent dapper...al die klote onderzoeken...heel fijn dat je zus bij je is gebelvne in het ziekeknhuis na dat ongleukkige weekend...lief en zorgzaam...wat er gebeurd is weet ik niet maar ze "houd" wel van jou....hey lief mens...rustig bijkomen na al die toestanden met lumbaalpunctie e.d....brrrrr eng hoor....dikke zoen van Elisa  :Wink: 

Dodito: Succes met de Weight W....èn met de fysio.....natuurlijk zie je er tegen op..( pijn..pffff).houd moed schat....wat ontzettend leuk van die kookcurses...als ik dichter bij je zou wonen ging ik mee met je...lijkt mij ergggggggg leuk....Kus x  :Big Grin: 

en nu schrijf ik even niet..mijn energie is op....ik moet opladen!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## luna400

hoi elisabeth 9,tjee dit is weer minder dan voor jou .ik hoop niet dat de heftige verhalen een oorzaak er van is ,ik lees dat jij echt een luisterend oor ben voor iedereen ,dat is heel lief maar loop je zelf niet voorbij he meissie .als je behoefte heb om te schelden schreeuwen ,je weet mij te vinden he .ik hoop dat het morgen weer beter gaat .knuffel luna

----------


## Neetje

*Geeft Elisabeth een dikke knuffel x

Ook ik ben er voor je Elisa als je wilt praten

----------


## luna400

> Zo, ben weer thuis uit het ziekenhuis.
> 
> Om 9 uur moest ik me melden en de neuroloog was lekker op tijd. De naald die in mijn rug gestoken werd deed behoorlijk veel pijn, maar deze neuroloog hield me lekker aan de praat en maakte wat geintjes. Hij gaf tegelijkertijd uitleg over de 'ingreep' en dat heb ik nog geen één arts horen doen tegen mij in al die jaren. Echt een wereldvent. Naald zat 7 cm diep in mijn wervelkolom. Hij is ongeveer 15 minuten bezig geweest, maar in die 15 minuten kreeg ik erg veel last van mijn linkerbeen, die ik opgetrokken moest houden (foetus-houding). Ik kan sowieso slecht op mijn linkerkant liggen door de pijnklachten. De assisente pakte mijn onderbeen vast en begon licht te masseren, waardoor de pijn in het been dragelijk werd.
> 
> Na de punctie vertelde de neuroloog dat er ook gelijk gekeken wordt in het lab of er iets van lymne te ontdekken valt. Het vreemde is dat ik 3 jaar geleden een keer bij een neuroloog geweest ben die mij zei (in het bijzijn van mijn zus), dat ik de ziekte van lymne had, maar dit is nooit terug te lezen geweest in zijn rapport. Vreemd he? Mijn zus herinnerde het zich ook nog, dus dat was wel fijn.
> 
> Maargoed, ik moest nog een uur plat op mijn rug blijven liggen om geen complicaties te krijgen. Die tijd ging zo enorm langzaam. Ik heb zelfs gtst liggen kijken 
> 
> Mijn zus had overigens vrij genomen voor mij, echt super van haar. Ze zei: ja, anders kan jij nooit naar het ziekenhuis komen. Ze zou tussendoor naar huis gaan, maar ze is gewoon bij het ziekenhuis gebleven tot ik naar huis mocht. Niet in de kamer, maar ze ging ff lekker in het zonnetje zitten. Kon ik ff mijn ogen dicht doen, maar dat lukte me niet.
> ...


hoi neetje ik heb jou nog niet eerder gesproken .maar ik wens je beterschap ,uit ervaring weet ik dat het pijn deed ,luna

----------


## Neetje

Ben eenzaam, zit stil voor me uit te staren, zowel op balkon als binnen  :Frown:

----------


## luna400

he neetje kop op he je sta niet alleen hoor .als je wil praten .ik ben er .ook voor jou zal het lichtje puntje dichter bij komen .

----------


## luna400

hoi neetje ik ben nog niet zo lang hier maar ik heb jou verhalen terug gelezen ,waarom omdat ik zo mijzelf herken in jou .je heb heel wat ellende achter je achter gelaten .
vergeet niet er zijn hier zoveel mensen die met andere mee voelen en willen luisteren .ze hebben een spreekwoord het beste medicijn voor ellende is los laten .maar is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan .
meissie het is moeilijk ik vecht er ook nog iedere dag mee .je kan soms zo goed zijn voor iemand ,mijn motto ik zeg ook altijd je kan beter in mes in je krijgen dat geneest sneller als pijn van verdriet .sterkte meid luna

----------


## Neetje

meisie?

----------


## luna400

sorry was goed bedoeld wij zeggen dat hier of vrouwtje.

----------


## Neetje

Noem me dan maar gewoon manneke pis  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

ok sorry ik kon nergens op uit maken dat je manneke ben .er werd wel gesproken over een vriendin ,maar dat kon ook he toch sterkte .

----------


## gossie

hoi Neetje,

Eerlijk gezegd moest ik hartelijk lachen, om "meissie"  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben ff op je website geweest en spreekt me wel aan, heel veel sterkte en kracht toegewenst. je wilt een ander tevreden stellen, maar ik denk ook;
"Neetje vergeet jezelf niet, een ander tevreden stellen, maar ook jezelf"

je hoort nog van me,

een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## Neetje

@Luna ... moest er ook wel een glimlach om laten hoor, maar ook mannen hebben gevoel he  :Wink: 

@gossie ... Ik design vanuit mijn gevoel, soms voor anderen, maar de laatste tijd vooral om mijzelf bezig te houden en dingen die me dwarszitten te verwerken in een afbeelding. Ben er soms een hele dag mee bezig, tussen de pijn en ellende door. Ben blij dat het je aanspreekt.

----------


## luna400

hihi ja neetje ,alleen ben ik dat niet zo gewent groetjes

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Wat rot  :Frown:  voor jou dat je je zo slecht voelt, hopelijk voel je je vandaag al iets beter  :Smile: 
Ja soms heb je zo van die dagen dat alles je tegen steekt.....

Veel sterkte toegewenst lieve Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

en een dikke omhelzing x

Wat betreft die kookcursus wil ik al lang doen, maar vorig jaar zat de school al vol, vandaar dat ik me dit jaar op tijd heb laten inschrijven.
Ja koken is idd leuk  :Big Grin:  zeker dat je zo met van alles en nog wat kunt experimenteren  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me dubbel heb spierpijn, en rugpijn, maar voel me gelukkig  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Zeg wanneer zal ik langskomen om onder je zonnehemel te kruipen, kan ik ook wel gebruiken  :Wink: 
He wat vervelend voor je tante dat ze van alles achter mekaar en tegelijk krijgt  :Frown:  Lief dat je er voor haar bent en hopelijk loopt het goed af!
Lieverd veel sterkte, soms zit er een baaldag tussen, maar er is altijd een nieuwem orgen  :Wink:  Hopelijk is vandaag een nieuwe morgen voor je!

@ Neetje,
Fijn dat iemand meeging naar het onderzoek en nog fijner dat huishoudelijke en administratieve hulp zijn toegezegd!  :Big Grin:  Scheelt al een heleboel zorgen  :Wink: 
Vervelend dat ad weer verhoogd is en dat je zo'n pijn hebt, ook lastig dat je niet naar buiten durft terwijl je wel zin hebt! Als je niet zover weg woonde zou ik je komen ontvoeren voor een wandeling  :Wink: 
En je komt er echt wel uit hoor, heeft tijd nodig, zoals Agnes zegt laat iemand niet jou leven verpesten!
Zou toch aandringen op verder onderzoek, want als je je vaten zo goed kan zien is dat toch niet goed hoor, kan zijn dat er ergens iets bekneld is...
Fijn dat je zus mee is geweest naar punctie en dat deze arts je uitleg gaf, fijn dat massage van de zuster hielp! Als een arts niks uitlegt gewoon vragen hoor! Als een arts mij niet verteld wat hij/zij gaat doen en waarom dan gebeurd er ook niks  :Wink: 
Neem je rust! Sterkte!

@ Anma,
Hoe is het met jou?

@ Sterbernie,
Het loopt niet altijd zoals wij wensen of willen of hopen... hopelijk komt de rust weer snel terug, sterkte!

@ Suske,
Ja heb even wat rust geprobeerd te nemen, maar desondanks genoeg te doen...
Hopelijk komen je dochter en schoonzoon er op een goede manier uit en worden je kleinkids niet teveel de dupe! Sterkte met alle overleggen!
Vervelend dat je slecht nieuws ivm je rug hebt gekregen!
Zit even niet mee he?! Dikke knuffel en veel sterkte, hopelijk doet die vakantie waar ik over las je goed!
Je bent een enorme schat!

@ Do,
Jammer dat je dochter niet geslaagd was voor haar 2de moduul, maar kan ze wel herkansen toch? Goed in elk geval dat je met haar gepraat hebt!  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je weer zo'n pijn hebt, doet idd goed dat even van je af te schrijven  :Wink: 
Leuk dat je met je ventje eropuit bent geweest en dat je kookcursus gaatdoen, ja koken is leuk  :Big Grin: 

@ Gossie,
Ja moeilijk om in beweging te blijven als je geen fut hebt, toch goed dat je het probeerd! Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels wat beter!

@ Syl,
Wanneer krijg je officiele uitslag?
Veel plezier met je cursus!

@ Jorien,
He balen dat je bent uitgegleden door nalatigheid van het personeel! Wel ilef dat je een fruitmand kreeg...
Ah super dat je geslaagd bent  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

@ Agnes,
Ja de plantjes en vogeltjes waren wel blij met de regen  :Wink: 
Gezellig dat je hebt bijgekletst met 2 ME lotgenootjes  :Big Grin: 
Ah vervelend dat je weer ontstekingen hebt, hopelijk gaat dat snel over en ik hoop dat die kruidenthee gaat helpen!
Sterkte lieverd!

@ Ilonaa,
Ik hoop voor je dat de examens goed zijn gegaan!
Hoe was het gala? Zeker fijn dat er niks gebroken is  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat die prik niet hielp en je zo lang moet wachten voor je terug op controle kan!  :Frown: 
Leuk dat je nog in de bloemenzaak werkt en gezellig dagje shoppen in Maastricht, is mooi daar!

Ehhh volgens mij heb ik op iedereen gereageerd, zo niet sorry  :Wink: 

Lieve mensen, ikzelf voelde mij laatste tijd niet zo goed, zoals Sietske altijd zegt "mijn centrifuge is hard aan de gang" en mijn lichaam werkt ook niet erg goed mee met mij, maar dat komt wel weer goed  :Smile:  Ik heb een stap terug moeten doen, dus ben teleurgesteld in mijzelf, maar ik weet dat het wel beter is...
Fijne dag allemaal, het zonnetje schijnt, geniet ervan!

----------


## dotito

@Luussje,

Wat jammer dat je je de laatste minder goed voelt  :Frown:  hoop van harte dat je snel weer de oude bent  :Smile: 
Ja soms is het beter dat een mens een stapje terug zet, maar kan wel begrijpen dat je een beetje teleurgesteld  :Frown: bent.
Ach lieve meid...je gezondheid is nog altijd het  :Smile:  belangrijkste "toch".
Probeer het maar wat rustig aan te doen  :Wink: 

Wat betreft mijn dochter 28 juni weet ze juist of ze geslaagd is of niet. Haar theorie was zeer goed, alleen praktijk iets minder ben benieuwd? 

Ja die pijnen..... word er met momenten gek van,  :Confused:  gelukkig ben ik iemand die op dat vlak heel veel gewend is, en die er altijd het beste van maakt.

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Blij dat deze dag erop zit ... bah  :Frown:

----------


## luna400

hoi elisabth gaat het al een beetje met je .probeer beetje van de zon te genieten ,rustig aan he .groetjes luna

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ok, maar ik leef mee met de leden hier!!

Ik ga vandaag en morgen 'rusten'; heb gister een heerlijke dag hier thuis gehad met mijn beste vrienden; ze hadden het gevoel een 'vakantiedag' te hebben gehad hier (ik heb ze in de watten gelegd  :Wink: ) en daar doe ik het voor!!

Heb al 3 dagen hoofdpijn aan linkerkant ... zal wel door die oor- en voorhoofdholte ontsteking komen, maar is niet fijn!

Iedereen, fijne dag en weekeind gewenst!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag mag ik gelukkig is niet klagen, de spierpijn is grotendeels weggetrokken, en heb goed geslapen. Alleen heb ik vandaag geen zin  :Frown:  om naar de fysio te gaan. Ik haat dat zo dat je s' anderdaags zo'n spierpijn en koppijn hebt grrr :Mad: 

Fijne dag voor iedereen, en geniet van zonnetje  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Was er vroeg uit vanmorgen en tot nu toe voel ik me niet zo prettig vandaag

Fijne dag iedereen

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte maatje; ga wat genieten op je mooie balkon!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hé hé....zonet terug van de fysio wat was me dat zwaar  :Mad:  vandaag met die warmte zeg. Ben blij dat ik er voor een paar dagen vanaf ben  :Big Grin: 
Vanavond word het hier een rustig avondje, lekker relax voetbal zien België-Turkije ben benieuwd???? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 
Mogen de Belgiëen WINNEN!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

@Agnes ... thnx lieverd, ik loop heen en weer tussen balkon en woonkamer, echt genieten lukt me niet ... klote gedachten dwalen af

@dotito ... Ik hoop ook dat de Belgen winnen, veel kijk plezier en als je veel last hebt van je spieren kan je er mss een ijszak op leggen af en toe, of als je die niet in huis hebt gewoon een washand ff in de vriezer leggen en die op de pijnlijke plekken leggen


Ik moet boodschappen halen, maar jullie raden het al ... ik durf niet  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Dank je wel Neetje, hoop ook dat ze winnen  :Big Grin: 

Wat betreft die ijszak, ik doe er altijd warmte op, maar ga het toch is proberen  :Wink: 

Zeg Neetje, hoe heb je dat eigenlijk gekregen straatvrees? Kan je niet de drukte of zo?

----------


## Neetje

Uhm, dat is met kerst ontstaan ... ben door die situatie mijn vertrouwen kwijt en ben erg mager geworden door alles ... sinds november 2010 tot nu van 80 kg naar 67 kg (met kleren aan)

Heb een behoorlijke dreun gehad en ik snap er nog steeds geen ene ruk van ... van alles naar niets in iemands leven en dan ook de manier waarop heeft me dit alles bezorgt.

Ik was gehecht aan iemand en had haar in vertrouwen genomen, ik geloofde in haar liefde voor mij ... heb mijn hart opengesteld, heb meegeleefd met haar, maar ze heeft me zonder voor mij duidelijke redenen iets verweten en ze is kwaad geworden, ze zegt dat ik niets verkeerds heb gedaan, maar ze heeft mij wel dat schuldgevoel gegeven.

Ik snap er niets van ... ze praat ook niet meer met me, t is stil, terwijl we zo close waren. En dat doet zeer.

Kon ze het maar een keer eerlijk vertellen tegen mij. Ik mis haar en loop elke dag met onbegrip rond.

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Ja man, ik vind het zo erg :Frown:  voor je dat je zo in de put zit kon ik je maar helpen. Ik weet goed wat je momenteel doormaakt wat betreft u gevoelens echt waar.
15 jaar geleden is mijn ex-man er ook vandoor gegaan met één van mijn beste vriendinnen en dat was ook pijnlijk geloof mij.
Dat was ook van vandaag op morgen zonder reden. We hadden een huis, een dochter, beiden een goede job, en voila daar stond ik dan ineens alleen met een kind.

Ik zag hem toen ook nog heel graag en ik had ook van die momenten dat ik wou dat hij terug kwam. Terwijl ik goed genoeg wist dat hij mijn liefde niet waard was. Liefdesverdriet doet verschrikkelijk pijn en het heeft veel tijd nodig voor te slijten als je iemand echt graag gezien hebt. Ik begrijp dat wel dat je ze mist en dat is normaal. Misschien is het langs ene kant beter dat je ze niet meer ziet dat doet jou alleen toch maar pijn. Trouwens ik vind persoonlijk dat ze jou liefde ook niet waard is. Zo op deze manier mensen behandelen dat doe je niet!!!!

Probeer haar te vergeten man, hoe moeilijk het ook is, je doet jezelf alleen maar pijn. Ja schorpioenen zijn gevoelige mensen hé en eerlijke mensen daar kan ik ook van meespreken.
Vind jammer  :Frown:  voor je dat je straatvrees hebt, anders kon je evt met een vriend of zo eens afspreken om een frietje gaan te gaan eten, of een pintje gaan drinken, gewoon onder de mensen komen. Misschien moet je dat gewoon eens proberen ook al heb je het daar moeilijk mee. Altijd maar binnen zitten word een mens ook gek van.

Wens je in ieder geval het allerbeste toe, want dat verdiend gij wel!

Hoop echt van harte dat je vroeg of laat weer terug de oude bent  :Smile: 

Tijd brengt raad man  :Wink: 

Hou u goed hé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Vergeten is heel moeilijk omdat ik elke dag ervaar in welke situatie ik nu zit ... cirkeltje dus :s

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Om uit die vicieuze cirkel te geraken, probeer stukje per stukje de draad weer terug op te nemen.

Sterkte.... en hou moed man!  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Ik denk dat ik mezelf binnenkort laat opnemen ... even een andere omgeving, want dit trek ik niet langer. De 15e heb ik afspraak met de psychiater, dan maar eens bespreken  :Frown: 

Ik kan er gewoon niet bij met mijn hoofd dat ze mij bewust zoveel pijn gedaan heeft, omdat ze 2 jaar lang zo lief en zorgzaam was voor me. Dus ergens heb ik iets verkeerds gedaan in haar ogen en dat vreet aan mij. Ik mis die mooie tijd gewoon voordat ze zo gemeen deed.

Bedankt voor je medeleven dotito x

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Misschien is het nog zo geen slecht idee om je te laten opnemen. Therapie kan helpen om anders naar jezelf te leren kijken. Om onzekerheid, schuldgevoelens en gemis te laten plaats maken voor terug wat rust en vertrouwen  :Smile: 

Natuurlijk jij voelt zelf aan als het nog verder kan of niet. Zoals je zegt gewoon alles eens even bespreken met je psychiater, en hopen dat je zo snel mogelijk geholpen word.

En wat betreft dat je haar zo mist dat kan ik echt begrijpen. Kan ook begrijpen dat je zo naar op zoek bent naar een antwoord.......door de manier waarop je bent verlaten is dat wel normaal hé  :Confused: 

Zeg Neetje, kan je geen huisdier houden of zo, dan heb je toch ook wat afleiding?

En wat betreft dat medeleven das graag gedaan hoor  :Wink:  ben vroeger zelf door een hel gegaan dus ik weet goed wat je doormaakt  :Frown: 

Lieve groetjes Do  :Embarrassment: 



Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed alleen een beetje moe, en wat stijf, maar heb geen pijn.
Word hier vandaag een rustig dagje, alles mag niets moet.

Jammer dat België gisteren niet gewonnen heeft! :Frown: 

Do  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

neetje zoek de schuld niet bij jezelf ,ik heb met het zelfde rond gelopen ook 5jaar behandelingen .
maar het is jou schuld niet en ook de mijne niet .ik zag het ook niet aankomen en vroeg mijzelf maar af WAAROM WAAROM .tot ik zag dat hij het zelfde bij een andere partner deed .die mensen zijn geen liefde waard ,
probeer weer een beetje te genieten van het leven(hoor mij zo vaak hebben ze dat ook tegen mij gezegd) maar je moet wel knokken .laat ze nu ook jou toekomst niet kapot maken .veel sterkte hoor denk met je mee

----------


## Agnes574

Neetje,
Ben het met Do en Luna eens.... kop op en sterkte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vandaag voel ik me maar zo/zo;
Ben nu volledig gestopt met de OxyContin en voel nu al héél goed de afkickverschijnselen;
enorm beven en trillen (parkinson-gevoel),down en somber gevoel, maag/darmklachten weer teveel aanwezig en 'van de wereld zijn'-gevoel... zit maar wat te staren en kan me op niets concentreren..... BAH; hoop dat ik me snel weer beter voel!!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Luna,

Das waar wat je zegt ook mijn ex-man heb ik bij andere bewust weten kwetsen. Denk op dat vlak dat dat de aard van beestje is. Of wel ben je iemand met gevoel en denk je ook aan een ander. Of wel ben je iemand die alleen aan zichzelf denkt, en zo was mijn ex- man ook. Die mensen verdienen geen partner, en geloof zo'n mensen vallen achteraf heel diep!

Hij dacht ook dat gras altijd groener was aan de overkant. Nu jaren later is hij nog helemaal alleen zonder partner. Jammer genoeg moet een mens die pijn eerst ervaren om daarna sterker door leven te kunnen gaan. Natuurlijk ieder op zijn manier, maar komt toch op zelfde neer.


@Aggie,

Gaat het lukken zonder pijnmedicatie?

Heel veel sterkte hé meid!

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Dat ervaar ik ook in mijn omgeving... dat mensen denken dat het gras groener is aan de overkant .... 90% van de gevallen ervaren dat het NIET zo is!! Domme mensen noem ik ze  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Daar heb je gelijk in dat zijn idd DOMME mensen!! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Do,
Ik kan het dan ook niet laten ze openlijk uit te lachen of om ze gewoon te gaan negeren ... Ag de flapuit / recht voor z'n raap  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luna: ik moest echt lachen toen je dacht dat Neetje een vrouw was....hahahaha...ach hindert niet, ik zal ook wel eens wat fout hebben gezegd...soms is je hoofd vol en wil je iemand opbeuren en dan gaat er wel eens wat mis... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik heb zorgen maar nimmer om MediCity....ik probeer als ik energie heb te luisteren en antwoord te geven....

ik moet mijn antwoord onderbreken....er komt wat tussen...ik sluit af....

Fijne dag voor allen uiteraard...Liefsssssssssss èn sterkte met de èènzaamheid, de pijnen, de kwellingen, de machteloosheid, en al die andere dingen die maken dat we soms wanhopig of verdrietig of moedeloos kunnen worden....ik heb hèèl wat mogen meemaken in mijn leven, maar ik zal "altijd" omhoog krabbelen....
gisteravond aan de tafel bij mijn broer kreeg ik de tranen in mijn ogen...hij draaide muziek van Laura Pausini.....ik kreeg dit lang geleden van een dierbare vriend...we leerden elkaar weer kennen na 15 jaar....hij stierf plotseling en werd 39 jaar....ik zit nog steeds emotioneel in mijn vel, ik heb zorgen maar kan deze niet delen....er is veel, maar ik red mij, maar op sommige dagen valt het mij zwaar en zal ik minder antwoord kunnen geven....ik denk aan iedereen waarmee ik een band heb gekregen hier op de site en dat zijn er velen...jullie worden/zijn mij dierbaar...het is troostend èn helend....Fijn.....
ik sluit af.....Prettige dag verder....

Straatvrees is hèèl erg....je kan er therapie voor krijgen waardoor iemand met je meeloopt etc...
Sterkte Neetje....als ik meer energie heb zal ik meer schrijven.....
als "jij" denkt aan een opname dan kan dat soms best een goede uitwerking hebben....succes met je beslissing nemen....je kunt er "sterker" door worden maar alleen als "jij" er aan toe bent...het kan ook nog over een tijdje als je dit nu te vroeg vindt...neem je tijd en ga bij jezelf te rade en blijf dicht bij jezelf...wel gaan/niet gaan/òf later.....pas goed op jezelf!!!! Knuffel  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Daar hou ik van van een flapuit en een eerlijk iemand :Big Grin:  klikt het niet dan botst het maar  :Wink: 

En zo'n mensen kan je beter negeren  :Smile: 

@Elisa,

Ook voor jou heel veel sterkte in deze moeilijke periode  :Embarrassment: 

Dikke knuffel.

Do  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

bekend bij heel veel mensen ,maar ze maken je op dat moment wel kapot ik heb al eens gezegd tegen hem had een mes in mij gestoken dan was het nu genezen snappen jullie .en ik ervaar dat het steeds moeilijker is om mensen te vertrouwen ,je kom er zeker sterker uit het is alleen ze laten littekens achter .dus neet geloof ons maar ze krijg zelf ook de deksel op haar kop en dan hoop ik voor jou dat je een vriendin heb die jou wel waard is xx

----------


## luna400

goed elisabeth ik hoor je later nog ,maar maak van je hart geen moordkuil ,niemand trouwens ,xx

----------


## dotito

@luna,

Das waar zo'n mensen maken heeeeel veeeel kapot.  :Frown:  Gelukkig zijn er nog goede mensen op de wereld  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet best, nog aldoor een rode plek op me rug dankzij de therapeut:P Dat is wel balen maar goed en verder tering rugpijn hebben, dus genoeg diclofenac naar binnen werken vandaag vrees ik,,, En verder nu heerlijk in het zonnetje liggen met de laptop erbij! heerlijk :Big Grin:  Dit keer wel ingesmeerd dus word nu niet zo rood als gisteren denk ik haha.... Vanmorgen eerst wezen winkelen toen bij me tante op de koffie, pff na een hele lange tijd nooit gesproken te hebben en ruzies viel et uiteindelijk wel mee,, daarna nog ff bij de overbuurvrouw gekeken bij haar baby :Big Grin:  Wat een kmooi en lief kleintje :Big Grin:  en nu heerlijk van het zonnetje genieten :Big Grin:  Alleen jammer dat het zo waaid dus hoop dat de wind nog gaat liggen vrees het niet maja..... 

Fijn weekend allemaal

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Sterkte met je rugpijn meid  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Jemig, ben ik een keer niet thuis zijn jullie mega actief.

@Dotito ... ik heb 2 katjes als huisdieren, scooby en milan  :Wink: 


Ik ga nu eerst ff een bakkie zetten en ook doen, om daarna even te reageren op jullie reacties

Moe enzo

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Fijn dat je dan toch huisdieren hebt zo heb je dan toch nog een beetje afleiding. Van dieren kan je heel veel vriendschap krijgen, heb vroeger ook een duitse herder gehad door omstandigheden moeten wegdoen  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Denk dat het slim is als jullie even mijn dagboek bekijken, er zijn wat vreemde zaken gaande.

:s

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me sinds lange tijd véél beter ... ben gister (na lang afbouwen) gestopt met de zware OxyContin ... een helse dag gehad; beven , shaken, trillen en het gevoel dak volledig gek werd; maar vandaag voel ik me best ok > beef nog wat, maar vanbinnen voel ik me goed (had ik zo snel niet verwacht, dus des te beter!!) Enkel de maag/darmklachten zijn er nog, hopelijk gaan die ook over!!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar voel wel dat ik het rustig aan moet doen. Mijn lichaam voelt nog steeds zeer vermoeiend aan van de fysio. Gisterenavond heb ik dan ook nog seurieus wat last van hoofdpijn gekregen  :Frown:  ben blij dat wat beter is  :Smile: 

Hier word het weer een dagje van niets doen, een beetje voor de pc zitten, een beetje lezen, en straks een lekker badje nemen met alles erop en eraan  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@Aggie,

Fijn dat je je toch weer een beetje beter voelt  :Wink: 


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag een drukke dag gehad. Mijn maatje kwam vanmorgen een begin maken met de hordeur en was al vroeg hier. Ik werd zelfs aan het werk gezet door hem, ik moest schroeven in het frame draaien. Deed hij goed.

Om 12 uur moest hij naar huis en hij komt deze week die deur afmaken. Toen kwam mijn nichtje, die ik bijna 20 jaar niet meer gezien, ff langs. Nja ff, na eerst een paar uurtjes gepraat te hebben zijn we samen op zoek gegaan naar een tuinder die planten te koop had staan. We wilden allebei het graf van onze oma eindelijk eens opfleuren.

Na een korte rit, kochten we 5 planten met bloem in de kleuren die wel bij mijn oma pasten, vrolijke kleuren.

Daarna samen naar het graf geweest en het voelde voor ons beiden goed om dit te doen, we hebben vervolgens nog lekker tot 18:00 uur in het zonnetje gezeten op mijn balkon.

Ben nu moe en heb erg veel pijn van iets teveel activiteit vandaag, inclusief dat 'andere klote gevoel'

Nu koffie

Liefs

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me ietsjes beter,, nog steeds een rode plek op me rug van de therapeut, zal over 2 week wel ff zegge dat ie mij niet zo moet martelen haha... Maarja soms moet het wel als je rug te vast zit. Ben ondertussen ook bezig met het opschrijven wat ik allemaal wil veranderen, zit onderhand op 3 volle a-4tjes! Maar dan alleen de voorkant zodat ik op de achterkant kan tekenen.... Bah erg leuk zó'n opdracht maja Verder heb ik vandaag mijn kamer maar opgeruimd, mijn vriend is der ook vanaaf vanmiddag:d Lekker gezellig,,, enne nu regent het balen maar ooko weer goed voor de plantjes! En het onweerde net :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Zal deze week ook druk worden
morgen tot 16.45 naar school
dinsdag tot 11.15 naar school en 's middags fysio
woensdags school en ga eerder weg enne dan om 15.00 gesprek bij Lentis :Frown:  Totaal geen zin in, denk dat ik et maar eens meot gaan hebben over het feit dat ik nog geen steek verder sinds vorig jaar! Dus ja baal er wel van, maar denk dat mijn therapeut waar ik voor mijn rug kom dat ik daar meer aan ga hebben ook qua geestelijke problemen maja We zullen het zien... 
donderdag ga ik met mijn stage op schoolreisje :Big Grin:  Gezellig!! Naar Speelstad Oranjestad!
Vrijdags naar school tot 12.00 en dan VAKANTIE! Moet alleen eventjes er voor zorgen dat ik vrijdag nog naar de huisarts ga want onderhand zijn de 2 weken om dus moet ik nu nog maar eventjes laten weten hoe het met mijn maag gaat! 

Dikke kus,
Jorien

----------


## Neetje

Verrassend, ik voel me bagger vandaag, nergens zin in

----------


## Agnes574

Je zult toch zélf uit die vicieuze cirkel moeten geraken maatje; plan iets, ga iets doen!
Elke stap is er één voorwaarts!!
Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Neetje, sluit me volledig bij Aggie, aan!

Veel sterkte toegewenst  :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed en de pijn is dragelijk. Vandaag word het hier een dagje genieten van de kleine dingen  :Smile: 

Straks naar de weight wachters ben benieuwd dat ik ben afgevallen, denk het niet heb vorig week nogal wat gesnoept  :Stick Out Tongue:  en goed gegeten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Succes Do, ik duim dat je bent afgevallen!
Blij te horen dat je je beter voelt!!

----------


## dotito

Thanks Aggie, :Wink: 

Hoop het ook en als het niet is dat is het maar zo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mizzepi

Vandaag voel ik me nog moe van zondag, nadat ik rivotril heb moeten nemen voor een licht partiele complex aanvalletje

----------


## luna400

voel mij rot ,gisteren mail gehad van mijnexvriendje .
het maak me in de war ,door stress veel pijn in mijn rug ,word een dag niks doen .

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Luna,Mizzepi en Neetje!

----------


## gossie

moe, kom eigenlijk tot niets. Het gaat niet lekker, veel piekeren. Ik heb vandaag gebeld met de therapeut, ik kan er volgende week terecht. Ik moet wat.

----------


## Neetje

> moe, kom eigenlijk tot niets. Het gaat niet lekker, veel piekeren. Ik heb vandaag gebeld met de therapeut, ik kan er volgende week terecht. Ik moet wat.



Lotgenootje dus, sterkte Gossie

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed alleen heel heel moe van de fysio. Slaap de laatste tijd heel slecht begint ook zwaar te tillen pfff :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me eigenlijk helemaal niet zo super. Fysiek niet heb heel erg veel pijn. Maar geestelijk ook niet echt. Zit er echt doorheen,gaat echt niet goed. 
Heb mezelf al meeerdere keren moed ingepraat om naar de huisarts te gaan en te gaan vertellen dat het niet goed gaat maar ik durf het gewoon niet, hoe aardig hij ook is voor me en me graaag wilt helpen(had hem een mail gestuurd.) ik kan het niet.. 

Ik ben echt moee... 

Morgen misschien naar Utrecht een gewone camera kopen heb een spiegelreflexcamera want ik ben hobby fotograaf. Maar als ik naar iets toe gaat bijv. de efteling of de efteling zomeravond (Sorry voor de reclame!) waar artiesten komen dan ga ik niet met die grote camera slepen want dan kun je ingeen attractie en bij die hele leuke winkel die op de reclame is hebben ze een actie waar camera's in de aanbieding zijn , ik noem geen naam hoor =) Dus daar gaat ik even kijken hihih! 

Voor degene die het nodig hebben veel sterkte,beterschap of succes! 
Sorry dat ik niet op iedereen afzonderlijk reageer.

Liefss

Ilona

----------


## gossie

@ Iloona, of is het Ilonaa, oftewel Ilona :Stick Out Tongue: 

Meis, schroom je niet om naar de huisarts te gaan en te vertellen, hoe je je echt voelt. :Wink:  ik begrijp dat de uitslag van je examen ook een rol gaat spelen. ik duim voor je, dat je echt slaat!. :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: XXX

Dan zal er een last voor je afvallen.!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Je hebt gelijk, soms moet je even een stap terug doen  :Wink: 
Ik hoop voor je dochter dat ze geslaagd is en verder kan met haar opleiding, dus ik zal hard duimen!
Ja vervelend dat de pijn weer zo aanwezig is, maar gelukkig heb je een lief ventje en maak jij er het beste van  :Smile: 
Hopelijk slaap je snel beter, maakt ook dat je minder pijn hebt en de dagen beter door kunt komen...

@ Neetje,
Er is altijd een nieuwe morgen en ooit zal het zonnetje wel schijnen heb daar vertrouwen in hoe moeilijk dat ook is  :Wink: 
Het is moeilijk een cirkel te doorbreken, zeker als je steeds geconfronteerd wordt met dingen... 
Ik sluit me aan bij Do haar lieve woorden!
Ah man ik wou dat ik je je huis uit kon sleuren, zwemmen of wandelen, even eruit... ik weet zelf hoe goed dat kan zijn voor lichaam en geest, omdat een vriend van mij mij zaterdag heeft meegenomen naar bos met meertje...
Super dat een vriend je helpt met een hordeur plaatsen en lief dat je met je nichtje naar je oma's graf bent geweest  :Smile: 

@ Luna,
Ja soms is het moeilijk je niet schuldig ofzo te voelen zoals je weet en dan kan iedereen iets anders zeggen, maar tot je met eigen ogen ziet hoe het is kan dat gevoel blijven...moeilijk soms om iets los te laten...
He vervelend dat je een mailtje kreeg wat je verward maakte...
Sterkte!!

@ Agnes,
Ah gezellig dat je zo'n leuke dag hebt gehad met je vrienden en dat zij een echt vakantiegevoel hadden!  :Big Grin: 
Sterkte met de ontstekingen en de afkickverschijnselen! Toch fijn dat je je van binnen zo snel goed voelde!  :Smile: 
Lol het gras lijkt altijd groener aan de overkant, maar dat is het inderdaad meestal niet... 
Met een flapuit zijn is niks mis  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Lieverd de kracht zit hem in het omhoog krabbelen  :Wink: 
Jij hebt die kracht en bent een schat van een vrouw!  :Big Grin: 
Heel veel sterkte in deze moeilijk tijd!
Muziek kan zoveel herinneringen en gevoelens opwekken...

@ Jorien,
Vervelend dat je zo'n pijn aan je rug hebt, sterkte daarmee!
Fijn dat het bij je tante wel meeviel, leuk dat je op kraamvisite bent geweest en fijn dat je vriend langs is geweest  :Smile: 
Succes deze week met de drukte op school, fysio en lentis! Haha leuk speelstad oranje, ben daar ook vaak geweest, min 1x per jaar via buurthuis  :Wink: 

@ Mizzepi,
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Gossie,
Ah vervelend dat je zo piekert en moe bent  :Frown:  Hopelijk helpt het gesprek volgende week.. tot die tijd proberen afleiding te zoeken...

@ Ilona,
Meis van lichamelijke pijn waar je niet vanaf raakt of vanaf wordt geholpen wordt je geestelijk ook moe en verdrietig, dus ik snap dat je er doorheen zit!
Je geeft zelf aan dat je een lieve huisarts hebt, dus zoals gossie zegt praat met hem  :Smile: 
Leuk trouwens dat je hobby fotograaf bent!  :Smile:  Ik had tot een jaar geleden een rolletjes camera waar ik heel veel fotows mee heb gemaakt, maarja na 15 jaar trouwe dienst hield hij op met werken en fotozaak kon em niet maken  :Frown:  
Sterkte meis! Ik duim voor je dat je geslaagd bent, zal inderdaad een stressfactor wegnemen!

Met mij gaat het weer wat beter. Heb veel rust genomen afgelopen tijd, in slakkentempo heb ik de zolder en de 1e verdieping opgeruimd en schoongemaakt zodat ik me toch nuttig voelde... Zaterdag heeft een vriend van me me opgehaald, zijn we langs achteraf weggetjes naar het Loomeer (Schoonlo, Drenthe) geweest in zijn cabrio, heerlijk gekletst, gezwommen en gezonnebaad, samen gegeten en heeft hij me 's avonds weer thuis gebracht, heeft me enorm goed gedaan  :Big Grin:  Zondag bij een vriend geweest, gekletst, hij heeft mn haar geknipt, ik heb gekookt en lekker relaxed, op terugweg in de bus leuke jongen ontmoet, middenin de nacht nog 2 uur gekletst op de stoep  :Stick Out Tongue:  Verder veel voor Heavy gezorgd, die heeft afgelopen 2 nachten bij mij geslapen... en nu rustig aan op zoek naar een baan en weer sporten oppakken zodat mijn lichaam weer sterker wordt...

Fijne dag allemaal! Veel sterkte en luister naar je lichaam en geest! (Jaja moeilijk  :Wink: )

----------


## Neetje



----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me dubbel, aan de ene kant voel ik me goed en aan de andere kant niet. 
Op school ging het goed,, moet nog wel het nodige inleveren maar oke.... Vanmiddag gesprek met hulpverlener/psycholoog zoals altijd het zelfde liedje, moet meer loslaten beter plannen, niet aldoor boos worden, beter met thuissituatie om gaan, meer me gevoelens tonen blablabla maar schiet er al met al niks mee op, loop er straks een jaar en heb bepaald niet het gevoel dat het geholpen heeft. 

Verder heb ik verschikkelijk last van me rug, vanavond de fysio gemaild of ik ook langs kon komen kan volgende week woensdag terecht..... Dus nog ff volhouden zeg maar! Maar ging liever naar die shiatsu therapie maarja die durf ik al bijna niet op te bellen omdat die man het zo verschikkelijk druk heeft. Maargoed,, 

Heb nu koppijn door alles enzo,, en ben ik altijd verschikkelijk moe maar kan ik nu niet meer slapen omdat ik te moe ben en vanmiddag/vanavond al geslapen heb.. Me hele ritme is van streek ofzo... 

Maar goed ik ga toch proberen te slapen, morgen ga ik op schoolreisje met me stage! Hartstikke gezellig naar Speelstad Oranjestad!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Mizzepi

Al moe wakker geworden (ben al jaren moe door gebruik van anti-epileptica)
Veder een pittige ochtend even zwaar met de oudste dochter die in haar hoofd had om zitten te lezen terwijl het busje op die tijd komt, dus ze ging weer hoofdbonken en boos doen. (ze heeft kenmerken van autisme)
Dus ik had mijn ochtend al weer gehad weet nog niet verder wat de rest van de dag me brengt.

----------


## joshuatree

Leeg.....

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me vanmorgen een beetje radeloos en heb pijn over mijn hele linkerkant, benieuwd of ik de huishoud hulp een beetje kan helpen vanmiddag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, mag zeker niet klagen  :Smile:  Straks weer naar de fysio om mijn spieren weer aan te sterken en vanavond lekker luieren in de zetel.

@Neetje, Josh, 

Heel veel sterkte beiden  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me goed maar vermoeid ..; al de hele week elke dag op pad geweest voor vanalles en nog wat; vanaf vrijdagmiddag rusten!!

----------


## Ilonaa

@Luus & Jorien ik heb jullie al beantwoord in profielreactie!
@ Joshuatree sterkte!
@Neetje jij ook sterkte he!
@Do hopelijk heeft de fysio beetje geholpen, lekker luieren hoor! Mag wel een x :Stick Out Tongue: 
@ Agness goed uitrusten dan maar ! 

Ik voel me vandaag niet zo heeel erg super eigenlijk hetzelfde als ik paar dagen geleden posstte.. Vandaag naar de fysio geweest ,oefeningen gaan goed de pijn word alleen niet minder. En op mijn verzoek heeft ie me weer getaped want om nou met een brace te gaan werken dat word hem niet, en het zit ook niet lekker dan haha! Die prik van 2 weken geleden heeft ook nog niet geholpen en dat zal ook wel niet gebeuren ook. Het is gewoon al 1 jaar aan de gang! 
Heb tegen hem gezegt dat ik het allemaal niet meer weet hoor. En hij wist het eigenlijk jammer genoeg ook niet meer. Volgende x zeg ik het is om depressief van te worden...(is het ook maar dat weet hij nog niet)


Liefss

Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Moet zeggen dat de fysio vandaag redelijk goed ging. Ben blij dat ik er voor een paar dagen vanaf ben. Ga me zo dadelijk in de zetel zetten met mijn favoriet programma.

Zo te zien wil het bij u precies ook niet echt beteren hé, wens je alvast heeeel veeeel sterk meid!  :Wink: 

Dikke kus terug en hou u goed hé  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Klote dag achter de rug, vermoeiend en veel pijn (zowel fysiek als geestelijk leeg)

*neemt een bommetje in en gaat plat

Morgen fysio, dan is mijn lichtje uit voorlopig

----------


## gossie

@ Neetje,
goed ik heb begrepen dat je nu plat ligt met een bommetje. :Wink: 
08-06-11 23.35uur :Smile:  
ik hoop dat de fysio je morgen een goede dag kan geven.!
sterkte en kracht, voor je toegewenst.

----------


## gossie

PS ik zag/zie net dat ik 2 minuten voor lig in dit leven. :Big Grin:  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Aan de ene kant lig ik vierkant dubbelgevouwen van het lachen, en aan de andere kant heb ik wel een beetje medelijden met mn vriend.
Meneer heeft na een biertje of 7 en wat geblow afgelopen nacht met zn gekke hoofd tegen een zijspiegel van een auto aangereden :lol: Ik mag eigenlijk niet lachen maar dit is wel héél dom... Ik ga nu dus maar even wat boodschapjes doen voor m en even de zooi bij hem opruimen, hij mag weinig doen met die hersenschudding.

*haha ik kom echt niet meer bij, wat een sukkel ook xD Ik hoop dat men hiervan leert, blijf af van de alcohol en de drugs!*

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... daar heb ik geen medelijden mee hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Fysio heeft me goed te pakken gehad met de elektroden, eerst bil en onderrug, daarna schouder en middenrug

Snel ff boodschappen gedaan, nu veel plat! Rust nodig. Voel me verder verdrietig verdomme

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed heb goed geslapen en heb redelijk wat energie, mag zeker niet klagen  :Wink:  Heb nog wel heel veel moeite met in te slapen.

Straks als het eten klaar is nog even langs de apotheek voor A vogel dormasan te gaan halen. Naar schijnt moet dat iets goed zijn voor in te slapen,dan maar is proberen.

@Neetje,

Doe het maar wat rustig aan en hou moed hé!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Haha toen ik hem zag ik ook niet meer  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wat een sukkel ook hè! Maar het bleek dus dat hij een trekje van een blow van iemand had genomen waar hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet alleen maar wiet ingezeten heeft. Tijdens t fietsen begon dus een beetje alles te draaien en na wat gegrap eindigde ie uiteindelijk tegen een auto aan. Mwah het valt allemaal mee, behoorlijk gat in zijn hoofd, boven zijn wenkbrauw een behoorlijke wond en een grote snee op zijn arm, het geneest redelijk snel. Hij heeft alleen wat last van spieren in zijn nek/schouders maar dat gaat wel weer over. Gelukkig kan ie er zelf ook weer om lachen nu  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Ik merk aan mezelf dat ik hier niet zoveel meer neerzet omdat ik al een tijdje elke dag een dagboek bij hou bij mijn profiel. Dat schrijft wat prettiger, omdat ik dan meer kwijt kan.

Heb wel een rot dag achter de rug en hoop dat het weekend iets beter zal gaan, want ik word een beetje moe van mezelf.

Voor volgende week donderdag heb ik vervoer, mijn oudste zus gaat weer mee. Van mijn jongste zusje heb ik al een paar weken niets vernomen, daar zal het wel goed mee gaan.

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier moe, drukke ochtend gehad naar de school van de dochter waar maatschappelijk werkster geholpen heeft met invullen voor nieuwe indicatie en toen even de stad in, naar huis. Geprobeerd te rusten maar blijf moe van de medicijnen. Misschien dat lucifers mijn ogen open houden of dat ik de laptop maar dicht doe.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me verschikkelijk moe!! Vanmorgen naar school geweest geen idee wat ik gedaan heb daar. Vanmiddag naar de huisarts geweest, ik moest nog gaan vertellen hoe die medicijnen mij bevallen waren, en moet ze nu een maand lang slikken en daarna stoppen en dan kijken hoe het dan gaat, en ik moest me van hem maar es late testen op ADHD, omdat ika ltijd alles vergeet en zo druk ben en geen concentratie en alles te strak plan dingen niet in zie etc etc. 

Ben nu aan het oppassen maar wil eigelijks heel lief me bedje in. Vanavond in 2 uur tijf 14 hoofdstukken samengevat,, dus nu werken me hersentjes eventjes niet meer. Voel me moe en brak en heb koppijn! Bahh

----------


## Neetje

Ben het zat!

----------


## Healthcares

@dolfijnjorien je lijkt me best supergoed bezig . ondanks alles zijn er ups en downs, ook met je poging om je opperbest te voelen .. ups en downs zijn er gewoon in alles... maar twijfel niet aan jezelf , je eigen unieke ik mag er altijd wezen ook al zegt je onderbewuste of bewuste ik iets anders ... 

keep on rockin' girl , c'mon

medicijnen worden ook getest op mensen maar de natuurlijke manier is nog steeds de beste. Op leven en dood moet je medicijnen nemen en in andere omstandigheden maar als het niet te laat is probeer dan gezonde alternatieven. Nee, het hoeft niet mijn produkt te zijn dat ik redelijk succesvol toepas voor mijn gezondheid. Er komt zoveel info op me af dat ik alles stap voor stap verwerk want soms neem ik ook teveel hooi op mijn vork maar dat is altijd mijn aard geweest blijkbaar... Reken ook niet enkel op anderen en ook een stuk op jezelf om vooruit te geraken.

fijn weekend nog

----------


## Ilonaa

Voel me wel moe,was best druk in de winkel met vlagen dan, en allemaal heen en weer lopen pff xd... 
Heb alleen nu hele erge pijn in mn pols grrrrr.. Als ik straks op bed lig en ik ga via mijn mobiel msnen ,dan gaat ie kloppen/bonken dusjaaa, maar ben wel getaped... Achjaaa ben echt moe..Maar wil niet naar bed.

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft sterkte of beterschap! 

En Fijne Pinksterdagen! 


Liefss

Ilona

----------


## gossie

vrij rustig, even weggeweest en zit weer at home, voor te bereiden voor morgen!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Neetje

Heb net een stuk gefietst, moeilijk

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanmorgen erg moe nadat we gewekt werden door een Specht die weer op onze buitenmuur van de flat probeerde een gat te maken... Dus rond 6.00 uur was bijna iedereen al weer wakker. Dus in de middag maar even middagdutje gedaan. Nu voel ik me wel even weer wat beter, na zo vroeg wakker te zijn gemaakt door een vogel.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik moe, maar enorm voldaan :Smile:  Gisteren een beetje gaan shoppen volgende week gaan we met vrienden uit eten en heb ik een daarom is nieuwe outfit gekocht. Moet zeggen dat dat bij mij niet zoveel voorvalt dat ik me volledig in het nieuw zet, dus mag ik me eens een keertje lekker verwennen  :Big Grin:  Ik koop regelmatig wel iets, maar veel in de solden(koopjes voor de Nederlanders).

Vandaag een mooie wandeling gemaakt in hulst en langs de Albert Heijn geweest(leuke winkel  :Big Grin:  trouwens). Een beetje inkopen gedaan voor de komende en wat speciale spulekes meegepakt die ze hier bij ons niet hebben  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vanavond word het hier een rustig avondje, filmpje zien en uitrusten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Fijne avond nog  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik goed heb goed geslapen en de pijn is dragelijk. Heb net gedaan met poetsen hé hé...... ik voel me echt steendood, maar ben blij :Big Grin:  dat alles spik en span is  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ventje heeft meegeholpen, zo kunnen we beiden ons verlof ingaan.

Helaas door omstandigheden gaat center parcs niet door, dus dat word thuis blijven. Ach thuis kan je ook van alles doen "toch" :Smile:  

We gaan in ieder geval genieten en het beste van maken pijn of geen pijn  :Wink: 

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanmorgen lekker uitgeslapen, en vanmiddag lekker rustig aangedaan en voorbereiden van de maaltijd.

----------


## Neetje

Kreeg bezoek vanmiddag, hebben samen ff mijn kledingkast leeggeruimd. Grote opruiming dus.

Heb nu veel pijn overal, toch weer teveel gedaan. Praten lukt me niet meer over hetgeen mij met kerst is overkomen :'(

----------


## Agnes574

Voel me moe vandaag maar goed ... gister weer een leuke dag gehad bij m'n beste vriendin, daar vandaag van bekomen  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Voel me vandaag wel goed,, fysiek is het wel bagger..Keiveelpijn weer... ooooo wanneeer is het een keer over  :Mad: 

Ben wel keizenuwwachtig !! Tussen 5 u en half 6 word ik gebeld hihi!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meissie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ilonaa

Dankjewel lieve agnes! 

Liefss

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me ... verdrietig en n beetje boel onzeker. Moet zo naar de nieuwe psychiater fietsen, gelukkig schijnt de zon, dus zonnebril op

Sterkte Ilonaa  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

Dankjewel, wel vervelend dat je vandaag zo voelt, succes bij de nieuwe psychiater! En de zon schijnt?? Hier niet  :Frown:  het is wel benauwd weer... 

Nou ik ga maar eens de koelkasten schoonmaken, voor mn mams, dan is die blij en dan gaat de tijd sneller haha ! 

Liefs!

----------


## Neetje

Net thuis, ben emotioneel een wrak.

Ik krijg andere medicatie. De citalopram wordt de komende 5 weken afgebouwd van 50 mg naar 0 ... tegelijkertijd moet ik in 5 weken tijd naar de 100 mg Amitriptyline op gaan bouwen.

Ik ben ook doorverwerzen door de nieuwe psychiater naar een psychiatrisch verpleegkundige ofzo. Ook moet ik bloed laten prikken.

Volgende week terug.

Bedankt hoor 'madam die mij deze teringzooi bezorgd heeft', je kan echt super trots zijn op jezelf!

----------


## luna400

hoi neetje ik zie dat je die amitriptyline ga ,had je die al eerder? ik slik ze al jaren ,maar 50mg per dag voor mij werk het wel denk ik toch .met al die medicijnen weet je eigenlijk niet meer hoe je ,je anders zou voelen .he kop he het is moeilijk maar laat ze niet ook je toekomst kapot maken .je kan het neetje .groetjes luna

----------


## Neetje

Was het maar zo makkelijk, dit vreet me gewoon helemaal op

----------


## Ilonaa

Sterkte Lieve Neetje ! 

Mensen ik ben geslaaaaaaaaagdddddddd !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ben echt kei kei blij !!

----------


## luna400

gefeliciteerd meid goed hoor

----------


## Neetje

proficiat Ilonaa

... ik ga slapen, morgen neuroloog uitslag lumbale rugpunctie

----------


## Agnes574

Gefeliciteerd lieve Ilonaa!!!!
Sterkte lieve Neetje !!!

Ik mag zo ook naar de (pijnpoli) dagkliniek voor een eerste nieuwe behandeling; we'll see  :Wink:

----------


## Mizzepi

*Neetje*, 
Jij veel sterkte voor vandaag bij de neuroloog.


Hier vandaag wel moe na gisteren controles van de oudste dochter in het ziekenhuis. Hier was ik gisteren de hele ochtend mee kwijt.

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me belabberd, kan niet meer praten over wat mij dwarszit ... ik hoef maar iets te herkennen in iemand zijn woorden of ik sla dicht en word emotioneel  :Frown: 

wanhoop nabij

----------


## dotito

Voel me al enkele dagen zeer moe, te moe om bij ieders apart te reageren.
Slaap weer iets minder de laatste tijd pff... :Frown: 

Hoop dat ik me zaterdag beter voel, want dan gaan we met vrienden is uit. Dus morgen word het hier weer uitrusten.

Veel liefs en sterkte voor iedereen  :Embarrassment: 

@Ilona,

Proficiat meid,

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me eigen vandaaag helemaal niet super.. 
Vanmorgen nog naar de huisarts geweest voor pijnstillers, en tja het wasm n eigen huisarts dus ik had een voorgevoel dat ie over de mail ging beginnen en die las ie ook nog aant begin dus toen wist ik het bijna zeker... Heb dus nu weeeeeer naproxen gehad die niet werkt voor de 3e x pff.. Echt de volgende x vraag ik morfine.. maar toen zei ie dus : Hee uuhm je hebt me nog gemaild he in mei? Ja, is dat nog steeds zo meis? uuhm jawel.. Hij allemaal doorvragen enzoo.. Zegt ie opeens ja die petra(GGZpraktijkondersteunerofzoiets!) die kan je misschien helpen met dit .. ik zeg ja sorry dat ik je onderbreek maar ik kan niet goed met vrouwen praten, ik zeg meer tegen u dan tegen haar hoor.. Hij zeg o o okee.. Naja nog even verder gepraat, en toen aant eind zei ie, ik wil dat je bij me terugkomt en dan gaan we verder praten en kijken wat we gaan doen oke? Zie je dat zitten? Nou nee eigenlijk niet maar het moet maar, van mezelf. Okee dan is het goed, dus je maakt een afspraak van 20 minuten bij mij oke? Ja oke.. sterkte he meid. 
Vond het echt super super eng! Maar hij is echt keilief voor me,, maar hoop niet dat ie me doorstuurt naar een psycholoog ofzoo... maar denk eigg dat ie het zelf wil opknappen.. ( als mn family er maar nie achterkom enzo.)

WOOOW lang verhaal sorry!

Dus met andere woorden heb een behoorlijke kutdag gehad.


Nou veel sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft  :Wink: . 


Liefss
Ilona

----------


## luna400

hoi agnes hoe is het met gegaan op de pijn poli wat denk je heb je er baat bij ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Sterkte, beterschap en een dikke knuffel voor iedereen!

Heb geen puf om op iedereen persoonlijk te reageren, ben ziekjes geweest afgelopen week en voel me net weer beetje beter...

----------


## anMa

Beterschap luuss
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Agnes574

> hoi agnes hoe is het met gegaan op de pijn poli wat denk je heb je er baat bij ?


Ik heb m'n eerste stellatum gehad in rechterarm; pijnlijke behandeling maar heb er denk ik wél baat bij ... volgende week terug op consultatie en dan hopen dat ze voor de zomervakantie ook mijn linkerarm en benen willen doen ...
Hopelijk een pijnvrije zomer tegemoet  :Wink: !!
Merci voor de belangstelling  :Wink: , hopelijk verloopt je volgende doktersbezoek ook goed en helpt hij je!!
Sterkte meid!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Probeer jezelf even af te leiden...soms kun je dichtklappen en daar wordt je òòk reuze moe van, maar elke dag is ihet ietsjes anders hoor?  :Embarrassment:  "blijf" geloven in jezelf!!!! sterkte lief mens... :Wink:  Uitslag Neuroloog....spannend...ik hoor het nog wel....

Iloona: Allereerst gefeliciteerd meid...GESLAAGD... :Big Grin:  SUPERRRRRRRRRRRRR  :Stick Out Tongue:  geniet ervan!!!! ik ben blij voor je...
fijn dat jou arts zo lief voor je is....MAARrrrrrr waar ben je nou eigenlijk zo bang voor Iloona? over gevoel praten blijft "altijd" een moeilijke zaak voor sommigen....Proberen lieverd anders wordt je ziek....Liefs.... :Embarrassment: 

Do: ik hoop dat je toch met je vrienden zaterdag uit kan gaan, Ondanks grote vermoeidheid....succes èn sterkte...heb het fijn....groeten x  :Big Grin: 

Agnes: wat fijn dat je terecht kon bij de pijnpoli...ik hoop voor jou dat het "echt" goed mag gaan helpen...eerst je rechterarm, daarna controle, daarna hopenlijk de rest...hèèl prettig dat het misschien kan helpen....toi toi toi....fijn weekend gewenst.... :Smile:  Liefssss

Luuss: Geniet van je weekend...een mens hoeft niet altijd te reageren, dan neemt de volgende het stokje over.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Dikke knuffel voor jou....

Ik voel mij met vlagen giga moe, dus ik geef beperkt antwoorden....verder alles onder controle  :Big Grin: 

Sterkte voor de andere lieve lezers....dag Anma, Luna, Mizzepi, sterkte voor je dochter....alle goeds voor iedereen.....

Goed en gezellig weekend...morgen is het vaderdag in Nederland.....geniet ervan mannen....het gaat niet om de grote cadeaus, maar om de "Liefde" van je kinderen!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

@ Ilonaa,
Van harte proficiat met het behalen van je diploma. :Smile:  Wat vervelend dat je niet lekker in je vel zit, fijn dat het gesprek met de huisarts vervolgd wordt.
Succes en sterkte, en hopelijk wat pijnvrije dagen met je pols.

@ Luuss,
Meis van harte beterschap, ziek goed uit. Met dit weer is het al geen pretje om buiten te zijn.

@ Neetje,
Sterkte en kracht toegewenst met het proces waar je nu in zit. 
Ja, dat belabberde gevoel herken ik wel. Sterkte jongen.

@ Do, Agnes Mizzipie en Luuna,
jullie ook heel veel sterkte toegewenst.

ik blijf zo moe. Heb intussen wel een gesprek gehad met m'n therapeut. En dat was ok.

----------


## gossie

@ Elizabeth,
Sorry ik vergeet je helemaal :Wink: . Jij ook veel succes toegewenst. :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me met vlagen ook érg vermoeid ... baal ervan!!

----------


## luna400

ik kan niet zeggen dat ik mij happy voelt,net uit schaamte mijn bed uitgekomen het liefst zou ik alles dicht willen doen en slapen .

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me vandaag echt heeeeeeeeeeel slecht ... mis me vader en ik mis iemand die dat gemis enigszins kan weghalen.

*cry

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Agnes & Elisabeth, veel sterkte met jullie moeheid, dat is echt heeeel kut  :Frown: 
En Elisabeth jaa kijk ik weet dat hij geheimhoudingsplicht heeft, maar toch ben ik op de een of andere manier bang dat ie het toch gaat vertellen of in de computer typt,en dat het dan ooit uitkomt, en dat wil ik dus niet.. En dankjewel.
@ Gossie dankjewel,wel vervelend dat je ook al zo moe ben, volgens mij is het ook wel een beetje door het weer hoor, koud en dan weer warme dagen het is maar raar weer. Wel fijn dat je een redelijk gesprek heb gehad met je therapeut :Smile: 

@ Luna, daar hoef je niet voor te schamen he, als je moe bent moet je gewoon lekker blijven liggen hoor, anders zit je ook met tegenzin beneden. Hoop dat je gauw weer wat beter voelt! 

@ Neetje, mensen missen is nooit leuk tis behoooorlijk kut .. Ik weet er alles van.. & dat je dan ook iemand wil hebben die je kan steunen, maar er niet is, is dan vervolgens nog een domper erbij.. :Frown:  Heel veel sterkte he en een hele dikke knuffel van mij ! 


Ik voel me vandaag ook niet zo best, en ik zie er echt heel erg tegenop om de dokter te bellen en dan vervolgens het gesprek..Ik weet het gewoon niet meer. Ik denk dat ik dat maar deze week of volgende week doe.. *zucht* ik hou dit niet zo lang meer vol..

En ook zoals ik idd al dacht gaan deze pijnstillers ook niet helpen tegen mijn pijn.. Heb het gevoel dat het juist allemaal erger word/is dan vorig jaar .

Morgen een hele dag naar het mbo, een kennismaking met klasgenoten en docenten, een niveau test ofzo en een gesprekje.. is van 900 tot 15.00 pfff..Zie liever pas de klasgenoten en docenten aan het begin van het schooljaar vind ik veel leuker. Daarom heb ik er helemaal geen zin in maarja

Een knuffel voor iedereen! 

Veel Lieffss
Ilona

----------


## Ronald68

Gematigd positief  :Wink: 
Heb zaterdag voor het eerst sinds jaren weer een halve marathon gelopen, maar heb nu veel last van mijn rechter knie. Heb nu maar meteen een afspraak gemaakt met de dokter en de orthopeed want ik ga niet weer 4 jaar lopen sukkelen.

----------


## Neetje

:Frown:

----------


## Neetje

Zooooooooooooo, ik voel me vandaag echt heel slecht, veel verdriet

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Dankje  :Smile:  Hoe is het met jou?

@ Agnes,
Ik hoop dat je er baat bij hebt en je pijnvrij(er) kan zijn!

@ Elisa,
Hopelijk gaan die vermoeidheids vlagen snel afnemen of verdwijnen  :Smile:  Wel fijn dat alles onder controle is  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Nee niks aan al dat grijze en natte, zag in de zon zitten om nieuwe energie te krijgen wel zitten...
Fijn dat gesprek met therapeut ok was  :Smile: 

@ Luna,
Herkenbaar... rust uit en neem je tijd  :Wink: 

@ Neetje,
Dikke knuffel en veel sterkte!

@ Ilonaa,
Hoe was het kennismaking enzo op mbo?
Wel vervelend dat pijn erger is geworden  :Frown:  Toch wel goed om daar met huisarts ook over te praten lijkt me...

@ Ronald,
A super dat je halve marathon hebt gelopen  :Smile: 
En gelijk heb je dat je afspraak hebt gemaakt!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, wil alleen wel weer es zon na een week regen en bewolking  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

ik voel mij steeds meer en meer weg zakken ,ik wil niet meer terug in die donkere put .ik word gek van dat getrek van hem ,ik ga maar weer naar bed morgen eerst ff langs de psyc

----------


## Neetje

Thnx luus, knuffel terug


kop op luna, blijven klimmen (doe ik ook)

----------


## luna400

ja neetje ik probeer het toch ,het is alleen zo shit dat ik iedere keer nog gefronteerd word met hem ik wil met rust gelaten worden ,het is tijdje goed gegaan maar nu blehhhhhhhh

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag voel ik me ronduit afschuwelijk. Vanmiddag te horen gekegen dat ze niets meer voor mijn vader kunnen doen. De kans is klein dat hij het nog redt tot mijn bruiloft in augustus. Na bijna 5 jaar vechten tegen kanker is nu het einde in zicht. Bah, geloof dat ik nog nooit zo'n rotdag heb gehad.

----------


## Mizzepi

*Nikky*,
Zal vast wel dat je je dan afschuwelijk voelt bij dit bericht maar toch sterkte gewenst met je vader.


*Hier niet meer moe van de rivotril. Afgelopen dagen 2 dagen moe geweest van de rivotril. Mag per vandaag verhogen met de topamax van de ochtend van 25 mg naar 50 mg. Hopen dat dit mijn voorgevoelens van de epilepsie beter doet onderdrukken.*

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Nikky  :Frown: .
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me zeer moe en lastig van tante rooske  :Frown: ,maar al bij al goed weekend gehad, ben wel niet met mijn vrienden kunnen uitgaan(teveel pijn), maar het was best leuk bij ons thuis. Lekker gekookt, wijntje open gedaan, gebakje erbij en zeer goed gelachen :Big Grin: 
Het was mijn allerbeste vriendin die ik al 34 jaar ken met haar man die langs zijn geweest.

Voor de rest fijne week gehad, maar ook wel zeer vermoeiend. We zijn een paar keer gaan eten, zondag naar rosada Outlet geweest een beetje gaan shoppen, wat een leuk winkelcentrum is dat daar  :Stick Out Tongue:  We hebben ook bepaalde dingen in orde gebracht.
Zoals kleerkast gemaakt, onze nieuwe tafel gaan ruilen, en nog een paar dingen. Wel blij dat allemaal gebeurd is  :Smile: 

Vandaag word het een bezoekje brengen aan mijn ouders, heb wel niet veel zin voel me te belabberd.
Verder word het hier een rustig weekje gewoon gezellig genieten van ons tweetjes  :Smile: 

Aan iedereen heel veel liefs en heel veel sterkte toegewenst!

Do  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

sterkte nikky ,heel vervelend .

----------


## dolfijnjorien

het is te voeg om al gewoon wakker te zijn, maja over 3 kwartier met de trein naar school bah,,, en van 8.45-13.30 naar school dan naar het station crossen met de bus en in de trein en dan om 15.00 een gesprek met hulpverlener,,, dan snel naar me tante crossen daar eten ff gezellig kletsen en dan omme 18.30 naar shiatshu therapie,,, dan weer naar huis,, printen en op bed,,, joh zo gaat mijn dag eruit zien today ~ druk druk druk 

Fijne dag allemaal toegewenst

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sietske763

ben nog steeds niet echt happy na de zomervak.
ik lees wel wat bij maar heb geen puf om overal op te reageren en contacten op mc te onderhouden.
komt vanzelf wel weer.
iedereen veel liefde gezondheid en hopelijk geluk toegewenst.

----------


## Ilonaa

@ neetje veel sterkte Dikke knuffel :Wink:  
@Ronald goed dat je meteen een afspraak heb gemaakt, het is idd niet slim om weer 4 jaar te gaan klooien he. Hoop dat het gauw beter gaat met je knie! 
@Luuus thanks& ik ben aangenomen hooor op : Tuincentrum(Medewerker groene detaillhandel) niveau 2  :Smile:  Jammer genoeg net niet op niveau 3 maar maakt niet uit kan ik het rustig aan doen he,hoef ik me ook niet te bewijzen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
En jaa ik vind ook dat de zon weer vaker moet komen! Het is echt somber weer
@Luna aah meid kom op he! Sterkte  :Smile: 
@Nikky heeel veel sterkte ermee he... Is behooorlijk kut om dat vreselijke bericht te horen! 
@Do fijn dat je een fijne week/weekend heb gehad ! Hopelijk heb je het gister toch een beetje gezellig heb gehad! :Wink: 
@Jorien vreselijk he zo vroeg opstaan, hopelijk ging je gesprek met de hulpverlener goed! En succes met je shiatsutherapie! 
@ Mizepi sterkte he  :Wink: 
@Sietskee, aah das wel heeimenl erg vervelend zeg  :Frown:  Ik ga toch echt hopen dat je gauw beter gaat voelen. Sterktee. Dikke knuffel  :Wink:  


Ik voel me vandaag ook niet zo super, ik heb het gevoel dat het alleen maar slechter gaat en alleen maar naar beneden gaat en niet omhoog ''gaat'', maar ondanks dat zeg ik altijd dat het heel goed gaat...

Ik weet het allemaaal effe niet meer hooor :Frown:  :Frown: 

*zucht* 

Lieffs

----------


## Neetje

Net weer een flinke jank bui achter de rug. Kutdag!

----------


## Nikky278

Vandaag een iets betere dag. Wel veel gehuild, maar papa houdt zich goed. Is wel erg moe, maar gaat nog niet heel hard achteruit. Is zelfs wat aangekomen, het eten smaakt hem goed. Wordt wel steeds geler, dat is geen goed teken :s Als het een beetje meezit volgende week voor de laatste keer met het complete gezin een weekje weg... De artsen raden het af en denken niet dat hij het einde van volgende week zal halen, maar papa wil het heel graag. Hopen dat het nog gaat...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop met je mee lieve Nikky!!
Héél véél sterkte!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Luna,
Blokker zijn nummer en e-mail, ook als is het maar tijdelijk, jij krijgt even je rust...
Wel goed idee om dit te bespreken met je psych!
Succes en sterkte!

@ Nikky,
He lieverd wat rot om te horen!  :Frown: 
Hopelijk komt je paps wens in vervulling en kunnen jullie op vakantie!
Dikk knuffel!

@ Mizzepi,
Fijn dat je niet meer moe bent  :Smile:  

@ Do,
Soms is het gezelliger en knusser lekker thuis met vrienden dan uit  :Wink:  Fijn dat je het gezellig hebt gehad!
Hopelijk kan je lekker uitrusten!

@ Jorien,
Hopelijk ben je je drukke dag goed doorgekomen!

@ Sietske,
Sterkte lieverd, komt allemaal wel weer  :Wink: 

@ Ilonaa,
Nou super dat je op niveau 2 bent aangenomen  :Big Grin:  Idd kan je rustiger aan doen en als je niveau 2 goed doet krijg je als je daar nog zin in hebt misschien vrijstelling krijgen voor niveau 3  :Wink: 
En ja dit grijze natte weer mag wel voorbij zijn...

@ Neetje,
Wel goed dat je je uit, hoort bij het proces... Sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Hoe is het met jou?

Ik voel me niet denderend, ben moe, heb zorgen, ben zat van het grijze natte weer en het komt allemaal wel weer goed ...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag word het hier uitrusten in de zetel voel me verschrikkelijk moe kon vannacht niet inslapen, half 6 pas in slaap gevallen pfff.... :Frown: 

Liefs aan iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Gaat alweer beter, maar moet 10 dagen rust houden. Daar baal ik wel een beetje van. En dan zijn er gisteren avond ook nog eens 2 konijnen ontsnapt, waarvan we er 1 niet kunnen vangen terwijl zij gewoon in de tuin rondloopt.
Maar het is eindelijk droog.

----------


## Ilonaa

Voel me niet best.. 

Sterkte voor iedereen :Wink: 

Liefss

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag bij me zus wezen eten, ging prima, maar om 8 uur vanavond kreeg ik een inzinking en ben als een speer naar huis gefiets, jankend. Ik moest weg ...

Voel me zwaar klote! Het gemis steekt zovaak de kop op en t overvalt me elke keer weer  :Frown:

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier erg moe van doordat ik gister even mijn middagdutje heb moeten missen. Ga dit vanmiddag wel even doen anders trek ik het zeker niet...zo ontzettend moe ben ik.

----------


## Agnes574

Dito hier ... drukke week gehad, vanmiddag en morgen een middagdutje doen om te recupereren!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik leef enorm mee met de leden hier ... sommigen dragen grote lasten en zorgen met zich mee... Sterkte en moed voor diegenen!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Slaapproblemen ken ik ook  :Wink:  Balen is dat zeg. hopelijk kan je wat rusten!

@ Ronald,
Ja balen dat je rust moet houden, maar wel doen hoor  :Wink: 
Haha ondeugende konijnen  :Embarrassment: 

@ Ilonaa,
Sterkte en een knuffel!

@ Neetje,
Goed zeg dat je bij je zus bent geweest!  :Big Grin:  Hoop dat het toch wel gezellig was!
Ja gemis is een stom gevoel... 
Sterkte en een knuffel!

@ Mizzepi,
Hopelijk heb je rust kunnen nemen!
Sterkte en een knuffel!

@ Agnes,
Hopelijk voel je je na de middagdutjes wat uitgeruster na een drukke week!

Ik voel me moe maar slaap licht en slecht... zorgen nog niet voorbij...

----------


## sietske763

hier ook vreselijke slaapproblemen!!
ik heb een goeie vraag;

hebben wij psychische klachten door slecht slapen
of
slapen wij slecht omdat we psychische klachten hebben.

ik denk dat ik knetter wordt van het slechte slapen en ga volgende week een slaaponderzoek aanvragen, tis wel handig om mij altijd psychisch te noemen omdat
ik een moeilijk leven gehad heb, maar dat kunnen ze niet BLIJVEN zeggen.

verder iedereen veel sterkte en hopelijk een goed weekend!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, maar toch ook een beetje verdrietig. Onverwachts overlijden in de familie, nonkel plots een hartinfarct gehad 41 jaar pfff... :Frown:  tante heeft het niet makkelijk momenteel.

Veel liefs aan iedereen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Heel veel sterkte Dotito  :Frown: 


Ik heb het mentaal zwaar vandaag, fysiek gaat het wel ...  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

Dank je wel Neetje,  :Wink:  x hou moed hé man!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
JA van niet slapen wordt je ook niet fit/blij/goed... Hopelijk krijg je een slaaponderzoek en levert dat wat op! Sterkte lieverd!

@ Do,
Gecondoleerd lieverd! Sterkte voor je familie!

@ Neetje,
Hopelijk gaat het mentaal binnenkort beter... Sterkte!

Vandaag voel ik mij moe en verdrietig...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Luuss!!
Je lieve Heavy is overleden, laat dat verdriet er maar uitkomen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ach luuss toch............
is het nu eindelijk eens even genoeg voor je.........
je krijgt het allemaal wel erg voor je kiezen, achter elkaar,
lieverd..........denk aan je!

----------


## gossie

@lieve Do,
veel sterkte en kracht toegewenst, bij het overlijden van je familie lid. En jazeker 41jaar is jong. het doet me een beetje denken aan een goede vriendin die toen ook op die leeftijd, aan een hartstilstand overleed. (nu 15jaar geleden]
lieve do, een knuffel van Gossie

@lieve Luuss,
sterkte meis vandaag.

vandaag voelde ik me moe, heb wat boodschappen gedaan in die druiliger regen. en verders heb ik eigenlijk zitten hangen.

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me moe ... ik weet niet waardoor het komt > zenuwpijn,medicatieafbouw,CVS/fybro-opstoot ... maar ik geraak niet uitgeslapen en kom met de grootste moeite mijn bed uit > en na ongeveer 4 uurtjes dat ik me beter voel ben ik alweer doodop... pff, hoop dat het snel overgaat!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij enigzins vredig... :Smile: 
Mijn tante is afgelopen maandag geopereerd aan blaaskanker....ik was giga druk van de week en had veel zorg om alles...uren in ziekenhuis verblijven, elke dag er heen, fam bellen en de rest mailen en 's avonds at ik heel laat mijn avondmaal... :Stick Out Tongue: 
sinds donderavond heb ik er een patient bij...goede vriend die arm heeft gebroken, òòk na hem ga ik...chauffeuren, boodschapen, elke dag er evne heen en na mijn tante en haar helpen...straks neem ik haar mee naar mijn ouders, want ze is toe aan een beetje afleiding...
ik wist van voren niet meer dat ik van achter nog leefde.. :Big Grin:  Intens moe, maar ik doe alles met "Liefde" ik denk wel aan Medicity en aan de lezers, en alle lieve vrienden hier, maar ik heb de tijd er niet voor om te schrijven...ik moet alles bijlezen maar niet vandaag want ik ben nog niet klaar...met zorgen voor mijn medemens... :Wink:  en zo is er elke dag wat anders...

Iloona: wat mij opvalt is jou berichtjes...lief dat je aan iedereen even denkt...Hulde...toppie, fijn dat je kan werken bij het groen gebeuren level 2..prima...
Praat met je dokter over Naproxen...als dit medicijn je niet helpt, dan stoppen met die bende!..."mij" hielp het destijds ook niet, Vraag om een ander medicijn...schrijf desnoods op een briefje wat je "hem" wil vragen...zeg tegen je arts of hij geheimhouding in acht neemt, anders ga je na een ander toe zoals hij voorstelde!!! even nadenken wat je gaat doen...dag meissie...fijne week verder en hou je taai lieverd.... :Embarrassment: 

Nikky278: Jou wens ik heel veel sterkte met je vader....wat "enorm" verdrietig dat hij niet meer kan beter worden...een weekje weg klinkt goed, maar klinkt mij zwaar in de oren voor je vader...sterkte ermee....zeg de dingen die je nu nog kunt zeggen....misschien fijn om zijn stemgeluid op te nemen op een bandje....ik wens jou hèèl veel kracht toe deze week, en de rest van de komende maanden...maak er wat moois van met de familie....gele huidskleur duidt op de lever...Sterkte lief mens met deze dagen die jullie als gezin en familie nog gegund zijn met je vader...!!!  :Wink:  Warme groeten

Neetje: Je verdriet is zo groot dat het moeilijk te verwerken is....wel goed da tje af en toe je huis uit gaat....nu was je even bij je zus...toch belangrijk om te zijn bij mensen die je dierbaar zijn....Verdriet moet slijten....dat kan een lange weg zijn.....doordat je lichamelijk ook slecht in je vel zit, is het dubbel en daar wordt je moedeloos en zeer somber van....geef je energie door aan je creatieve geest die zulke mooie tekeningen kan maken op de pc...daar kun je veel in kwijt, je moet iets om handen hebben, want alleen stilzitten is geen optie......... :Embarrassment:  op afstand wil ik je wel energie toestralen...zet hem op, en houd moed Neetje....op Medicity geven we allemaal om elkaar en dat is een troostend iets...dag lief mens....stap voor stap kom je uit de ellende....tijd hebben we nodig!!! fijne dag en geniet van de zon als die maandag en dinsdag gaat komen.....doegieee Liefsssssssssss

ik hoop oprecht dat jullie allen wanneer de zon gaat schijnen een pietsje meer energie gaan krijgen, en wat minder verdriet, meer vreugde dus, en hopenlijk wat minder pijn...weg met de ellende en depressies en alle nare dingen die jullie overkomen...liefde van je medemens of van je man/vrouw/partner/vriend/vriendin/oom/tante/buren/dieren en anderen  :Big Grin:  . eens wordt het anders maar elke dag moeten we knokken om overeind te blijven...ik wens jullie sterkte en liefde.... Liefs en een dikke knuffel en zoen van Elisa  :Embarrassment:  tot de volgende keer

----------


## Suske'52

do  :Smile:  mijn oprecht medeleven ...veel té jong .

----------


## Suske'52

@Elisabeth  :Smile:  jij bent een engel voor je medemens ....een toffe madam zoals ze hier zeggen ....je zult wel positieve energie verspreiden in je omgeving .... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  

Hier nogal druk ....dochter ondersteunen op alles en nog wat ....al veel gereden van hier naar daar ....want zij moet gaan werken , er komt in zulke situaties veel bij kijken .... :EEK!:

----------


## Neetje

Voel me zo slecht dat ik al 2 dagen mijn dagboek niet hebben kunnen bijwerken, morgen ga ik helemaal los, dat weet ik wel.

Voel me vies!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik voel me vandaag ookal niet zo top. Gister de hele dag een wijkfeest gehad, ben ieder jaar vrijwilliger dus sta de hele dag bij een activiteit voor kinderen. Helaas was het gister de hele dag bagger weer met constant regen, ik ben geen minuut droog geweest en heb 3x van kleding en schoenen moeten verwisselen. Rond een uur of half 9 's avonds werdt ik zo beroerd dat ik van ellende terug naar huis ben gegaan. Heb de hele avond als een gek lopen bibberen met een pijnlijke keel in bed. Voel me vandaag iets beter maar nog steeds erge keelpijn en een bonkend hoofd. Ik heb 1 ding geleerd, ik ga nóóit meer helpen als ze het wijkfeest met zulk weer buiten houden (en dat terwijl ze een hele grote sporthal ter beschikking hadden waar we droog en warm hadden kunnen staan)!

----------


## Agnes574

> Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, maar toch ook een beetje verdrietig. Onverwachts overlijden in de familie, nonkel plots een hartinfarct gehad 41 jaar pfff... tante heeft het niet makkelijk momenteel.
> 
> Veel liefs aan iedereen


Sterkte en innige deelneming Do!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me zowel mentaal/fysiek goed, alleen moet ik veel denken aan mijn nonkel. Is nu niet dat ik met mijn nonkel een heel sterkte band had, want hij was aangetrouwde familie, maar toch vind ik het zo erg voor zijn dochtertje(mijn nichtje) kind is juist 16 jaar geworden en voor mijn tante. Als je er zo bij stil staat kan het leven snel gedaan zijn. Weet je nu is het te laat voor hem, maar hij had al een tijdje steken aan zijn hart hij dacht dat het door de stress kwam, maar niet dus het lag effectief aan zijn hart.

Dus een mens kan altijd maar beter zeker zijn, en zich op tijd laten onderzoeken, en niet altijd "denken" het zal wel van de stress komen.
Door dit gebeuren in de familie denk je toch weer even bij het leven na. Een mens moet gewoon alle dagen genieten van leven in goede en slechte dagen.

Ga vandaag eens lekker genieten van mijn dagje, ventje is terug gaan werken zijn verlof is gedaan, terug weer het normale leven. Voor de rest fijn weekend gehad vrijdag naar de kapper geweest en naar de avondmarkt. Zaterdag naar shoppingcenter een beetje gaan shoppen  :Big Grin:  en gisteren bij mijn schoonmoeder gaan eten.

Voor de rest wens ik iedereen heel veel liefs en sterkte toe! :Embarrassment: 

Veel plezier van zonnetje  :Smile: 

Do  :Wink:  x

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Elisabeth, jij bent net zon lieverd, jij reageert echt bijna altijd op iedereen, je bent echt TE lief soms denk ik. En ja ik ga vrijdag denk ik weer bellen. En het maakt toch niet uit dat je nu even geen tijd heb voor MC? Komt wel weer hoor! Zorg goed voor jezelf  :Smile: 
@ Agnes, hoop ook voor je dat je gauw wat minder snel moe voelt! Knuffel :Smile: 
@ Neetje, kom op he! Sterkte xxx
@Luus, zit jou ook niet mee.. ook sterkte en een dikke knuffel  :Wink: 
@ Sietske dat is inderdaad erg makkelijk voor dokters omdat meteen daarop af te schuiven.. Laat er idd maar naar kijken ja! 
@Do Gecondoleerd he is echt ook jong..Sterkte ermee ! :Wink:  En tja dat is ook altijd achteraf he dat je daaraan denkt, het is idd beter om alles te onderzoeken, desnoods gewoon 1x per jaar ofzo. Wel fijn dat je een leuk weekend heb gehad! Mijn papa heeft in 2007 ook een hartinfarct gehad, maar gelukkig waren we net op het nippertje op tijd en kon hij nog gedotterd worden.Maar hij is nu ook nog gewoon 1x per half of jaar op controle.
@Gossie, Vervelend dat je zo moe bent.. en eeh bankhangen mag ook wel een x toch?  :Smile:  Hoop dat het minder word.Sterkte he . xxxx
@Sylvia, aah bah, dat is idd echt niet leuk nee, als ze misschien wat eerder naar het weerbericht hadden gekeken hadden ze toch gewoon in die sporthal kunnen gaan zitten, echt dom van hun eigenlijk, snap best dat je niet meer vrijwilliger wilt zijn met dat rotweer ! Hopelijk voel je je nu niet meer zo beroerd! 
@Suske, hmm sterkte met de drukte!

Heb ik iedereen gehad? Ik hoop het.

Tja ik voel me eigenlijk ook niet echt top.. 
Fysiek is het helemaal bagger.. Mn knie doet ongelofelijk veel pijn, mn armpols nog veeeeel meer pff t brandt ook .(En dan doe ik helemaal niks?). Maar mentaal gaat ook niet echt perfect.. 
zucht, t gaat gewoon weer bergafwaarts.. 

Vanavond Diploma uitreiking, benieuwd wat ze hebben bedacht  :Smile:  Ga ik weer op mn hakken van 10 cm :Stick Out Tongue:  

Veel Liefss
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,

Word eens vlug aan tijd dat je u eigen ook eens wat beter voelt hé meid. Wens je in ieder geval heel veel kracht en sterkte toe!! :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me dubbel.....voel me steendood van de fysio, maar voel me ook zoooooooo gelukkig  :Smile:   :Big Grin:  dochter is geslaagd voor haar eerste jaar verpleging. HAPPY HAPPY...... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 

Veel liefs aan iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Allereerst nog gecondoleerd met het verlies om je oom...zeer jong en erg verdrietig, helemaal voor de achterblijvers... :Frown:  ik heb er over heen gelezen de 26e juni toen ik wat schreef ...sorry....
het goede nieuws is van je dochter...JIPPIE.... :Big Grin:  Ontzettend gaaf en fijn!!!! Effe proosten lieverd op je mooie meid.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Kuzzzz

Ilonaa: Veel plezier vanavond bij de Diploma uitreiking....er naar toe op je hakken van 10 cm hoog!!! haha  :Big Grin:  mafketel je bent gek...maarrrrrrrrr het staat "elegant" meissie....Top...sterkte met je pijnen....hou vol, en hopenlijk heb je goede pijnstillers, anders de dokter maar aan zijn hoofd zeuren...HAVE FUN vanavond!!!!!  :Embarrassment: 
och ja...ik ben wèl een lief mens...hahaha dat is mijn 2e natuur, ik hou ervan als het goed gaat met mijn medemensen, er is al zoveel leed op de wereld en om ons heen in familie's en vriendenkringen en anders...pffff...maar ik kan òòk temperamentvol zijn als men mij een oor aannaait....doegieeeeeeeee

ik voel mij redelijk maar heb te weinig energie om iedereen een woordje te geven..volgende keer....

Luuss: ik heb zojuist gelezen over Heavy...ik was ontroerd....ik heb je geantwoord op het dieren topic...sterkte lieve Luuss....dikke kus.... :Embarrassment: 

fijne avond en sterkte voor allen met hun situatie...de èèn huilt, de ander viert feest om de examens....Het Leven is ondoorgrondelijk, maar gelukkig kent iedereen Vreugde, Geluk, Liefde èn Verdriet hoort er helaas òòk bij....Alle goeds lieve MediCity lezers en schrijvers...Warme groeten.... :Wink:  Elisa

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Thanks lieverd,
Ja dat is idd erg en verdrietig  :Frown:  van mijn nonkel, maar helaas gaat het leven verder.
Wat betreft mijn dochter daar ben ik zeeeeeeeeeer blij  :Smile:  mee  :Wink:  Straks gaan we er ene op drinken ze.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Voor jou ook een fijne avond hé!

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

Op wat gehoest na voel ik me eigenlijk wel goed! Gister te horen gekregen dat ik geslaagd ben voor mijn Havo diploma!! Uiteindelijk toch nog gelukkig!

Verder ook slecht nieuws gehad, de vervolgopleiding welke ik wilde volgen gaat stoppen. Ze hadden een minimum aan leerlingen nodig maar helaas waren er 3 te weinig waardoor ze definitief besloten hebben geen nieuw studiejaar daar meer te beginnen. Nu ben ik drus druk bezig met het zoeken naar een andere school die een beetje gunstig ligt qua reizen en waar de sfeer een beetje fijn is!

----------


## Suske'52

@Ilonaa  :Smile:  Syl  :Smile:  beide een proficiat toegestuurt .... :Big Grin:  goed zo  :Wink:  hop.... naar verdere fase's in het leven .... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  SUCCES  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

@Syl ook gefeliciteerd  :Smile:  Erg fijn om zon diploma op zak te hebben hahaa! Wel kut dat je die vervolgopleiding door 3 leerlingen te weinig niet kan doen -.- Hopelijk vind je snel een goede. 
@Suske dankjewell  :Smile: 

Ik voel mij vandaag weer niet echt super, denk dat ik toch maar wel de huisarts morgen opbel.. Mn arm doet vandaag trouwens ook echt keiveel zeeer! Kan echt werkelijk niks meer doen, de fysio weet het ook niet meer, ik niet meer, en volgens mij die andere dokters ook niet... De fysio gaat 3 weken op vakantie dus ik heb 3 weken rust hhaha! 

De Diploma uitreiking was echt keigrappig!! De 2 mentoren hadden zich verkleed als opa en oma en gingen echt heel erg Betuws praten zoals de jongens in mijn klas heel erg deden en ook van de andere klas, het was zo grappig hahaaha, kwam bijna niet meer bij! hihi! 

Veel sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft!

Liefss
Ilona

----------


## christel1

dikke proficiat syl, doe zo voort

----------


## sietske763

syl en ilona,
gefeliciteerd meiden!!

----------


## dotito

Syl, en Ilona, ook van mij een hele dikke proficiat  :Smile:   :Wink:  

Ja Ilona, met pijn leven is niet alles hé meid, hoop dat snel een beetje betert en dat de dokters je snel kunnen helpen. Heb je geen pijnstillers of zo, of helpt dat niet?

Liefs Do  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe en heb veel last aan mijn rechterbeen vandaag (knagend gevoel) . Voel me fysiek ook bekaf van de fysio van gisteren. Morgen er weer heen ergens ze, ergens ben ik wel blij, maar langs de andere kant is het toch een zware inspanning.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Moe,, duizelig,, verschikkelijk buikpijn alweer! Fuck it,, why helpen die medicijnen gewoon niet?!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ilonaa,

Ja dat is idd best vervelend. Maar ach ga vandeweek even bij Haarlem informeren of ik een dagje kan komen kijken  :Smile:  Wie weet is dat ook wel een leuke school!
Hoe was jouw diploma uitreiking? Leuke dag gehad? Ik heb de mijne pas 8 juli, om 1 uur 's middags, echt een rottijd!

@ De rest,

Thanks voor alle felicitaties dames!

----------


## gossie

@ Do, Sylvia, Luuss, Sietske, Neetje, Ilonaa, Suske, Christel, Elisabeth en andere en niet te vergeten Agnes, veel sterkte en liefs met jullie bezigheden. Zo ook alle andere leden en gasten. :Smile: 

Vandaag voelde ik me niet lekker, "n naaste zou ontslagen worden uit het zkh. wat niet door ging. Hopelijk morgen en/of we zullen wel zien.?!

----------


## sietske763

@ gossie, dat geldt natuurlijk ook voor jou!!!
hopelijk knap je vandaag al wat op!
liefs

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar moe  :Frown:  teveel gedaan de voorbije dagen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb goed geslapen en de rugpijn is dragelijk, alleen voel ik mij enorm gespannen. Moet straks naar de tandarts brr... :EEK!: en heb daar zo'n schrik van. Van dat boren in mijn mond word ik gek  :Confused:  

Is niet dat ik geen goede tandarts heb, want dat is een echt lief/bekwame dame. Heb vroeger als kind is een beul gehad en dat blijf me nog altijd bij. 

Ach neem mijn mp3 mee zoals Sietske, mij destijds heeft gezegd en proberen ontspannen maar. Als ik mij even in slaap kon doen voor de tandarts zou ik het doen. Ik weet dat dat niet kan, maar zo'n angst heb ik daarvoor.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me al dagen verschrikkelijk moe en mottig, zal door cortisonen-boost-kuur en antibiotica komen denk ik > nu weer problemen met gehoor (schade) en neuspoliepen ... het mag een keer stoppen!!

Veel liefs voor iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Jij meiske, dat is niet alles hé dat je al dagen slecht voelt. Dat moe gevoel zal zeker te maken hebben met die antibioticakuur. Hoop dat je u vlug weer beter mag voelen!

Heel veel liefs terug  :Wink:

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Agness, dat zit oook niet mee met jou zeg heel veel sterkte !! 
@Do hopelijk ging het bij de tandarts goed,, ik moet morgen brrr.. 

Ik voel me vandaag wel goed, maar heb alleen ontzettend veel pijn weer in mn arm,, en mn knie ook al .. owjaa, ik heb afgelopen vrijdag nieuwe sterkere medicijnen gehad,, Tramadol ofzoiets,, en dan moet ik dat wel met naproxen slikken.. Er staat op het doosje 2 x per dag, maar ik doe het alleen s avonds want word er ontzettend moe van..(mijn vader had dit als slaappil..) Maar eerlijk gezegt voel ik nog niet echt verbetering... Misschien komt het nog he.. 

Heel veel sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft!

Lieffss

Ilona

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens ook iedereen heel veel sterkte die het nodig heeft!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voelde ik me wel redelijk,, Behoorlijk buikpijn maar goed
Had vanmiddag een eindbeoordelingsgesprek op stage,,, was zooooo zenuwachtig!! 
Maar het was allemaal goed :Big Grin:  Ze waren erg tevreden over mij :Big Grin: 
Weet je hoe stom dat is,, dan van te voren dacht ik echt van ach die einbeoordeling komt wel goed hele jaar geen kritiek gehad blablabla en toch een uur voor die tijd ben ik bloed en bloed zenuwachtig! Slaat eigelijks nergens op maar goed...............

Tomorrow lekker vrij :Big Grin:  kan ik mooi mijn stagemap in orde maken met alle verslagen enzo! En dan vrijdag portfolio gesprek,, 
Zie daar toch wel tegen op ben zo bang dat ik niet over mag terwijl als ik naar de mijlpalen kijk dan weet ik zeker dat ik over ga omdat ik alles van de mijlpalen gehaald heb... dus i hope so dat et vrijdag goed gaat!!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

nu voel ik me heel slecht  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

ilona,

bij de tandarts viel het best nog wel mee. hoop dat bij u wat is meegevallen.

sterkte met de pijn.

liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, ik moet nog steeds van alles bijlezen, maar dat komt wel een keer...ik was "te moe" en de accu was/is compleet leeg...ik geef niet iedereen antwoord maar ik denk wel aan allen!!!  :Wink:  ik leef mee met het wèl en wee, het verdriet, de pijnen, èn de vreugde van een diploma en andere dingen/zaken die belangrijk zijn voor ieder van jullie.. :Big Grin:  

ik voel mij intens moe na kleine inspanningen, zelfs praten die ik liever niet, dan maar even schrijven hier op MediCity dat voelt vertrouwd na dagen van afwezigheid!!!
voor het eerst gisteren met mijn zusje de braderie ( blauwvingerdag) even opgeweest...er kwam weer wat vreugde in mij naar boven en dat was fijn om te voelen...gisteren kwam ik ten val met mijn fiets....helppppp slecht voor mijn dystrofie...ik raakte verzeild in het stuur van mijn zusje....ik zei tegen haar: hier gaan we rechtsaf, en zij ging rechtdoor en toen raakten de sturen in een innige omhelzing met elkaar..... :Frown:  èn daar liggen we dan...mijn zusje viel op haar heup die ze gebroken heeft gehad....( Kloten) en ik viel nu eens op mijn linkerkant van het lichaam... :Stick Out Tongue:  mijn lichaam voelt beurs maar de meeste pijn zit in mijn arm/pols....ik hoop dat deze pijn snel overgaat want als je dystrofie hebt kun je dit weer opnieuw activeren....( ( Posttraumatisch Dystrofie) ik ga maar uit van het goed....arm koelen en pijnstillers slikken....met mij komt het goed, het kost gewoon even tijd.... :Embarrassment: 

Sterkte allemaal.....

Illoona: ik hoop dat de tramadol je gaat helpen...geef het even de tijd....het is een broertje of zusje van de morfine....sterkte meissie.... :Smile: 

DolfijnJorien: sterkte op school met je mooie stagemap meid....laat je niet gek maken...je hebt het vast prima voor elkaar...nerveus zijn hoort erbij dat "mag"  :Big Grin:  

Fijne avond en een goede vrijdag...Liefs Elisa

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me ondanks alle buikpijn en rugpijn veryyyy happy :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Vanochtend portfolio gesprek gehad en ben over na face 2 :Big Grin:  Zoals me coach zei: Met vlag en wimpel ben je over!!! #happy :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

vandaag voel ik me uitgeput. Behoorlijk aan de kou, neus en schor. En verders gaat het.

----------


## Elisabeth9

DolfijnJorien: Gefeliciteerd meid, helemaal te gek...jippie, maak er een mooi weekend van lieverd...dikke kus van mij...je doet het Super goed.... :Big Grin:  

Gossie: Sterkte hoor, hèèl akelig...het weer is ook zo wisselvallig...dan weer regen, wind, zonneschijn, en dan weer regen.....etc.... :Stick Out Tongue:  pas goed op jezelf en rust wat uit....
Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ilonaa

@ Do, dankjewel, mooi dat het meeviel bij de tandarts, ja ik heb nog wat napijn gehad, moest een noodvulling vervangen worden dusjaaa
@ Gossie ik hoop dat je gauw weer beter voelt hoor! Sterkte :Smile: 
@Jorien Gefelici! Zie je wel dat alles mee viel !  :Big Grin:  
@elisabeth, dankjewel ,alleen hij werkt nog niet, en uuhm als ie als slaappil bij me zou moeten werken werkt ie tegenstrijdig, want word snachts af en toe wakker, maar ik slaap natuurlijk hartstikke goed dus miss is het dat he hahaa! 
Hoe is het met jouu ?


Ik voel me vandaag heel erg moeee... ik ging gisteraaf om half 1 naar bed want we hadden een verjaardag, maar toen werd ik dus pas om half 1 wakker het is echt niet normaal pff ! En nu ben ik gewoon al weer moe.. Hoe kan dat toch... Voel me echt zon zeikerd, maar wou dat het 9 augustus was.... Verder gaat het op dit moment wel even.. 

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel sterkte & een dikke knuffel! 

Lieeefffss

Ilona

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet goed,, nog steeds verrekte buikpijn :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Straks naar de huisarts toe,,,, Hopen dat die wat voor mij kan doen

----------


## dotito

@dolfijnjorien,

Veel beterschap toegewenst, en hopelijk ben je snel weer beter. 

Liefs Do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Net bij de huisarts geweest,, hij vond het toch wel raar dus weer een echo gehad om zeker te weten dat ik geen galstenen had,, had ik idd niet... Had ook al een keer eerder een echo gehad en kwam dat er ook niet uit maar hij zei al van je weet maar nooit kan beter een keer extra kijken,, maar goed ik had het dus niet. Nu krijg ik een bloed onderzoek, en als daar niks uit komt moet ik naar het ziekenhuis toe,,, Want hij wist het ook niet meer,, hij hoopte voor mij op een bacterie want zo´n onderzoek is ook neit bepaald leuk dus jaa,, 
Maar goed we zullen het zien!! 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me ergens goed, maar ook zeer moe nu. Ben vanmorgen weer eens vroeg opgestaan, en na lange tijd eens naar de markt geweest, wat was dat leuk  :Smile:  Ben al een paar dagen aan proberen vroeger te gaan slapen en vroeger op te staan, zodat ik meer van mijn dag kan genieten. Alleen als ik 's morgens opsta voel ik altijd zo'n druk in mijn hoofd, hopelijk gaat dat na verloop van tijd weg.

Voor de rest van weekend fijn weekend gehad, veel gaan wandelen en gaan shoppen  :Big Grin:  En we zijn ook naar de kermis geweest, niet dat ik op attractie ga of zo, nee dat kan ik niet met mijn rug, en dat is ook niet goed voor mijn epilepsie. Wat ik wel doe is daar iets eten lackmans mm... :Stick Out Tongue:  lekker. Nu ik op mijn streefgewicht sta mag dat wel eens hé.
Zondag zijn we gaan ook gaan wandelen in bos dan, en daarna hebben we ook een lekker ijsje gegeten.

Fijne dag nog aan iedereen en sterkte voor diegene die het nodig hebben  :Wink: 

Do

----------


## gossie

sorry lieve mensen,
ik kan op het moment niet zo goed reageren Dit ivm wat er allemaal ff gebeurd in korte tijd.
Een ieder die het moeilijk heeft, wens ik veel kracht en liefs toe.

----------


## christel1

vandaag voel ik me slecht en goed.... 
Dochter heeft haar examenpunten gehad, 1 buis, dus dat wordt een beetje studeren in augustus, verder mooie punten voor haar schakeljaar aan de universiteit (voor de nl, na de hogeschool kan je, je bachelor, moet je voor je master een schakeljaar volgen en dat heeft ze nu gedaan) en volgend jaar nog 1 jaar master dan en dan heeft ze een professionele bachelor en een academische masterdiploma. 
Ik voel me maar slecht, mijn hernia's in mijn nek spelen weer op en de linkse kant van mijn lichaam doet pijn van mijn hoofd tot mijn tenen, de HA heeft me tramadol voorgeschreven maar weet niet of het straf/sterk genoeg gaat zijn, mijn lichaam heeft een hoge dosis medicatie nodig om de pijn een beetje te verminderen pfff shit happens

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier moe terwijl ik op vakantie ben. De kinderen vragen veel van mij en zijn ook wel wat vervelend.. Vorig jaar was de vakantie leuker dan nu deze paar dagen die we nu gehad hebben....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wèèr een enerverende dag vandaag.. :Frown: .vanmorgen mijn vader even geholpen, toen hoorde ik dat mijn moeder naar de huisartsenpost is geweest afgelopen zondag met mijn jongste broer...gat wat sneu, ik wist nergens van....Zondag nam ik een rustdag want mijn accu lichamelijk en geestelijk was leeg na alle drukte om mijn tante en goede vriend.. :Stick Out Tongue: .beiden ziek op een andere manier...nadat ik thuiskwam hoorde ik op mijn voice mail de stem van mijn tante die een verdieping lager woont...misse boel....snel de hond uitgelaten, telefoontjes gepleegd...recept opgehaald en naar de apotheek gegaan....mijn tante was er op dat moment slecht aan toe. :Wink: ...nadat ze de medicatie heeft ingenomen ging het na een uur wat beter zodat ik na huis kon gaan, ( is het een soort griep, òf is het de kanker waar ze zo'n pijn van heeft)...telefoontjes plegen en wederom na mijn tante toe tot 3x toe..ik kwam om 23.00 uur weer in mijn eigen huis...nu nog de hond uitlaten maar daar wacht ik mee totdat het hopenlijk wat minder hard gaat regenen....Wat een dag....vanmiddag toen ik naar de dokter liep leek het of mijn keel werd dichtgeknepen....plotseling kreeg de angst mij even te pakken...potverdikke niet weer hè? maar gelukkig "lijkt" het nu wat beter te gaan door de medicatie....de telefoon staat naast haar bed dus ze kan mij bellen....ik durf nu met een gerust hart haar alleen te laten in de wetenschap dat ze straks fijn kan slapen door de medicatie..zetpillen in een hoge dosis helpt goed....pfff heel fijn want een dierbare te zien die zo ziek is voelt ellendig en ik heb ervaring genoeg om dat te weten...fijn dat ik haar kan helpen, maar helaas kan ik niet overal zijn...dat moet ik accepteren! ...nog even wat dingen doen en als straks de hond is uitgelaten kom ik toe aan mijn rust....deze dag loopt ten einde...ik verlang naar een beetje RUST....een goede nacht gewenst, en sterkte allemaal met jullie eigen lief en leed situatie's èn pijnen en wat al niet meer....vreugde en verdriet liggen altijd naast elkaar...Goedenacht...

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Christel, Elisa, Gossie,Mizzepi,

Bij deze wil ik jullie allemaal heel veel sterkte en kracht toewensen met jullie pijnen of zorgen.

Veel liefs  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile:  heb na lange tijd nog eens goed geslapen kan dat deugd doen. Voel me vandaag ook iets minder vermoeid, alleen een beetje last van rugpijn. Straks weer naar de fysio, daar heb ik wat minder zin in, maar het moet.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk,, 
vanochtend bezig geweest met me kamer op te ruimen, maar me concentratie is gewoon weg,, vanmiddag had ik een gesprek bij de psy. ging weer over vanalles en nog wat,, over presteren op school en over ADHD, dat mijn huisarts ook wel denkt dat ik het heb maar dat hij de enige is die dat niet denkt....... 
Vanavond had ik diploma uitreiking van mijn broer en mijn vriend :Big Grin:  Jaja 2 vliegen in 1 klap! Mijn broer en vriend zaten bij elkaar in de klas :Big Grin:  verder viel mijn buikpijn vandaag aardig mee opziich :Wink: ,,, zat toch te denken wat als er niets uit het bloedonderzoek komt,, twijfel heel erg of het misschien niet psychisch is maargoed dat weet je nooit hé,,,

Weltrusten allemaal!
Liefs,

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me vandaag en ook gisteren zwaaaaaaaaaaaaar depressief

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Het "lijkt" mij een vreselijk gevoel als mensen echt depressief zijn..... :Frown: 

Veel sterkte, dat is zeer akelig...ik hoop dat het vandaag wat beter met je gaat....

Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

lieve elisa, je denkt altijd aan iedereen...............hele goede eigenschap van jou..
maar ook wel eens aan jezelf denken!!!
OK?

----------


## Neetje

Heb vandaag de psych uit nood gebeld, moet meer slikken nu omdat ik al dagenlang een onrustig en opgefokte stemming heb. Lang leve de medicatie! En lang leve madam! Bedankt he!

@Elisabeth: knuffel voor jou x

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Heel veel sterkte man, hoop dat je je snel iets beter voelt.

Dikke knuf x

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed mag niet klagen, ik was wel vroeg wakker, maar heb geslapen. Ben al blij dat ik me wat goed voel want vanavond gaan we iets eten met ons gevieren voor mijn ventje en moeder hun verjaardag. Ze zijn gisteren beiden verjaard vandaar.

Veel liefs en sterkte aan iedereen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ilonaa

Ik voel me zwaaaar depri  :Frown:  & moe.. 
En ik heb weer ongeloofelijk veel pijn, en iedereen begint steeds over een blauwe plek op mn pols, de fysio ook al 2 weken geleden.. Maar heb me echt heel erg zeker te weten nergens aangestoten ook niet onbewust en ook niet in me slaap, durf er zelfs bijna om te wedden .. hoe kan dat toch he ineens? :Confused:  Maarjaa, verder ben ik druk bezig met voorbereidingen met het feest van mn ouders, mijn vader is 9 mei 50 geworden en mijn moeder wordt het 22 juli, dus ze houden 23 juli een groot feest, word heel gezellig denk ik met een lekkere bbq  :Big Grin:  Morgen naar de makro...
Hmm en het komt hier echt met bakken regen uit de lucht pff, de planten zouden bijna verdrinken.. haha. 

Het spijt me dat ik niet op iedereen reageer, maar ben echt momenteel zo moe, dat ik het maar in 1 zin zeg! 

Dus ik wens iedereen die het nodig heeft heel erg veel sterkte, of beterschap & een dikke knuffel van me !  :Smile:  

Fijne avond nog!

Veel Liefffss
Ilona

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: je hebt absoluut gelijk schat, maar soms kan ik niet anders! als al mijn energie op is, "dan" maak ik een pas op de plaats,  :Big Grin:  maar eigenlijk moet dat eerder, dank je, ik zal er op letten! ik ben altijd bezorgd om iedereen, dat is mijn 2e natuur geworden...liefsssssssss och ik wens jou een fijne dag en succes met het slapen en de rest.... :Stick Out Tongue:  soms is een dag fijn, en soms duurt die lang..tijd om in dit leven samen een hazolinotaartje te eten... :Embarrassment:  doegieeeeeeeeee

Neetje: ik hoop dat de medicatie snel gaat helpen, en "jij" je wat beter en prettiger voelt...je zo opgefokt voelen is ellendig...eigenlijk zou je een boksbal moeten hebben in je huis,  :Big Grin:  als je dan boos wordt of opgefokt dan ram je tegen die boksbal aan...dat zou best eens kunnen helpen...fijne dag, pas goed op jezelf...Warme groetjes....

Do: Goh meid gefeliciteerd nog met je manneke èn je mam....wat bijzonder zeg...feesten maar...sterkte met je rug en de fysio etc... liefs... :Embarrassment: 

Iloona: Sterkte met je pols...blauwe plekken is niet erg, "als" het maar weg trekt...als pijnen hèèl erg worden dat is verdrietig, daar heb je de tramadol voor gekregen meen ik....helpt het jou? volgens mij wordt je daar heel duf van als je er veel van slikt in het begin...ik heb ze ook nog in de kast liggen, volgens mij al over de datum...hey lieverd, veel plezier met de voorbereidingen voor het feest van je ouders...eerst je pap, nu je mam 50 jaar....wauw....sterkte, neem je rust tussendoor als het lukt, en dan weer shoppen voor het feest..doegieee knuffel van mij Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Christel: Hernia in je nek....klinkt traumatisch...lijkt mij heel naar en eng want volgens mij kun je dan amper je nek draaien...Sterkte met alle misere en de pijnen....wèl fijn voor je dochter...wat zul "jij" trots zijn op haar...pfff wat een studiekoppie, net als haar mam? ( jij dus)  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Vandaag neem ik een rustdag....ik geniet ervan, en daardoor krijg ik iets energie waardoor ik zin heb om even op MediCity te schrijven...en een beetje te lezen wat iedereen schrijft... :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed mag zeker niet klagen. Zonet gedaan met de voorbereidingen van mijn avondeten had zin om vandaag eens uitgebreid te koken  :Big Grin:  Vind dat zo zalig zo met van alles en nog wat expermenteren en dan zien wat het eindresultaat zegt :Stick Out Tongue:  

Gisteren was het ook een fijne avond gehad bij de Griek. Cadeautje uitgedeeld, goed gegeten, goed gelachen. Was ook lang geleden dat ik mijn moeder zo gelukkig heb gezien. Ze heeft er echt van genoten, en daar ben ik blij om. Ze moet altijd voor mijn vader zorgen, en nu kon ze zich is even relaxen.
Gisteren ook naar de macro geweest grote inkopen gedaan van etenswaren en vlees om in te vriezen. Mijn ventje heeft de komende weken een druk werkschema, en zo moet ik niet alle dagen naar de winkel.

Voor de rest word het hier ook een dagje van verder niets doen. Vanavond een beetje tv kijken, is terug gemaakt  :Big Grin:  en na eten een kleine avondwandeling maken.

Zo...ik wens iedereen een fijne avond en heel veel liefs/sterkte toe.

Do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mizzepi

Beetje vervelend en chagarijnig. We zijn nog op vakantie maar de kinderen zijn erg vervelend. Heb het idee dat we beter thuis hadden kunnen blijven, daar hadden we ook met de oudste (die kenmerken van autisme heeft) en de jongste thuis kunnen blijven. Andere jaren was de vakantie gezelliger en de sfeer was leuk van de kinderen. Zal het aan het weer liggen, doordat we weinig kunnen doen...??

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me gelukkig wat beterder dan de afgelopen week. Vooral na het onderzoek. Ziet er positief uit. Maar ook toch rekening houden dat er een andere uitkomst kan komen. Maar daar ga ik maar niet vanuit. (coloscopie).
Ik probeer vandaag het een en ander weer bij te lezen.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Fijn dat je je toch een beetje beter voelt  :Smile:  Hopelijk is alles in orde met je onderzoek?

Liefs do  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar nu zeer zeer moe van fysio.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb sinds gister een 'gezellige' migraine-aanval ... manmanman.. en m'n migrainepillen zijn op!! Ga vanmiddag toch naar m'n beste vriendin; ze is morgen jarig ,dus vieren wij vandaag al een beetje  :Wink: . Dat kan ik niet laten schieten, maar 't liefst doe ik alle rolluiken naar beneden en de deur op slot om in de donker en stilte te gaan liggen!

Veel bijgelezen hier ... ik lees dat veel lieve leden hier wel ergens last van hebben; ik wens jullie sterkte en moed!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ja zo'n migraine aanval is niet alles meid! Hopelijk gaat het nu iets beter zo dat je toch een beetje kan  :Smile:  genieten van het verjaardagfeestje. VEEL PLEZIER..... :Big Grin: 
Heb jaren geleden ook heel veel last van gehad van migraine. Nu neem ik daar preventief bètablokkers voor. Neem er wel een lichte dosis van.

Vandaag voelde ik me redelijk goed, heb alleen nu teveel gedaan. Nu heb ik wat last van mijn rug en mijn rechterbeen(knagend gevoel :Frown: )ambetante pijn. Maar ben toch blij dat alle klusjes gedaan zijn  :Smile:  Ga zo dadelijk een badje nemen als mijn wasmachine gedaan is.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me hartstikke goed,,, dus not,, totaal het tegenovergesteld voel me hartstikke kut,, weet het allemaal niet meer,, volgens mij is me vriend weer lekker sjaggie op mij omdat ik z´n sms niet las omdat me telefoon overal en nergens ligt en ben zo moe als de zo de tering,, word helemaal gek geloof ik,, vanmiddag dacht ik ineens pak een mes en snij in me arm :EEK!:  gelukkig niet gedaan maar word-ben helemaal hopeloos ik zie het allemaal niet meer zitten word knetter en knetter gek......

voor iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel sterkte,, heb geen puf en moed om iets te lezen srry

----------


## bea1957

vandaag heb ik mij rot gevoeld,heb gisteren mosselen met fritjes gegeten en 2 tassen koffie gedronken.Potverdorie van nacht begon de pijnen weer tekomen.Heb chronische (spastische darmen)en neem alle dagen spasmonen.Je moet tog echt uitkijken wat je eet.Vind ik verschrikkelijk.Dat weet ik ook weer!!oppassen met fritten.Het is tog zo lekker!!Groetjes en voor iedereen een pijnloze nacht gewenst !!

----------


## Mizzepi

*Agnes,* 
Is je migraine inmiddels al weer wat gezakt, zoniet anders beterschap met je migraine..

*Bea,*
Jij sterkte met je darmen.

Hier bijna de vakantie voorbij, maar heb me de hele tijd wel een hotel gevoeld, man en kinderen (kinderen nog niet op leeftijd dat ze zelf iets kunnen pakken aan kleding) maar pakken van kleding of zorgen voor het drinken enz. Vorig jaar was toch de vakantie leuker...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me echt niet goed..... :Frown:  tante rooske  :Frown:  doeme toch....zie er altijd enorm vanaf pff...

@dolfijnjorien,

Gaat jou precies ook al een tijdje niet af hé. Geen domme dingen doen hé meid, dat is het allemaal niet waard. Kan je wel begrijpen dat het je soms allemaal teveel kan worden.

Heel veel sterkte lieverd!!

Voor iedereen heel veel liefs en sterkte toegewenst....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

word helemaal gek hier, ben aldoor zo verdrietig zonder dat ik zelf de aanleiding weet.... dus word gewoond gek denk ik :Frown:  Bah bah bah ik wil het zo niet meer!!

@dotito 
tanx! ma ben nog niet zo gek dat ik domme dingen ga doen, kan nog redelijk helder na denken! Gelukkig maar.....

----------


## bea1957

dolfijnjorien,wat jij mee maakt ken ik ook,probeer iemand te zoeken waar je goed mee kan praten.Het zal zeker helpen.succes.Dikke knuffel van Beatje

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Tamnx, allemaal

Ach ooit komt het wel goed,, this moeilijk om iemand te vinden waar je mee overweg kan,,, 

vanavond naaar badminton training geweest was de laatste keer, erg gezellig! ging redelijk goed :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Kwam nog een vrouw met haar dochter kijken, daar nog een poos mee gepraat, en volgens die vrouw heb ik misschien ook wel last van borderline of zo?? Zelf had ze daar last van en herkende zichzelf erg in mij zeg maar. Die vrouw heeft ook een dochter met ppd-nos en dat meiske heeft moeite met rekenen en begrijpend lezen en nu ga ik haar daar bij helpen :Big Grin:  dus ben druk bezig met het maken van een rekentas:d 

verder kan ik totaaal niet in slaap komen,, bah 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me helemaal niet goed voel me futloos mijn rug doet pijn en voel me ellendig van tante rooske .......  :Frown: 

Sterkte voor iedereen en heel veel liefs......  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

de laatste dagen/weken heel erg veel last gehad/heb van mijn nek, rug. Zit volledig vast en zou kunnen blijten van de pijn. Deze morgen ben ik rond 7 uur wakker geworden van mijn hond die aan het rondtrippelen was, dus opgestaan en een half uurtje gaan wandelen. 
Daarna ben ik terug mijn zetel ingedoken en heb geslapen tot 13 uur, dan zijn we effe naar de winkel geweest en daarna ben ik terug mijn zetel ingedoken en geslapen tot nu... ventje is gaan wandelen met de honden en heeft me zalig laten liggen. 
Bang dat het CVS monster terug de kop op steekt, zo belabberd heb ik me al in een hele lange tijd niet meer gevoeld. 
Veel moed iedereen xxxx

----------


## Neetje

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9abd7...rec_grec_index

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte iedereen!!!

Voel me redelijk tot goed vandaag ... ben er blij om  :Smile:

----------


## bea1957

dolfijnjorientje,je bent op goede weg volhouden zo.En nu nog goed slapen,dat zal de ene dag al wat beter gaan dan de andere dag.Dat gaat je zelf beginnen te voelen.Sterkte
Ik moet morgen de scanner in voor mijn nek en schouders,die zitten ook zo vast(spieren)en dat valt niet mee van de pijn.Christel1 zal het ook wel kennen.Heb jij je daar voor al laten onderzoeken?Nog voor iedereen een aangename zondag met niet teveel pijn.Dikke knuffels van Beatje

----------


## Neetje

Hoi allemaal,

Veel gebeurd de laatste weken, vandaar dat ik een tijdje niets van mezelf heb laten horen op MC.

Bijlezen deed ik soms nog wel, maar daar bleef het dan ook bij door omstandigheden.

Hoe het met mij gaat? Bagger!


Sterkte aan iedereen die het nodig heeft deze sombere regen dag

----------


## christel1

Bea, ja ik ben al onder de scanner geweest met mijn rug en heb hernia's op verschillende plaatsen in mijn nek en onderrug.... Ben daarvoor zelfs eens 24 uur in het ziekenhuis gebleven omdat dit een scanner was met contrastvloeistof en ik daarna 24 uur plat moest liggen omdat ik anders een lekkage van het ruggemergvocht kon krijgen met blijvende hoofdpijn tot gevolg. Het is enkele jaren veel beter geweest maar de laatste maanden zit ik weer met blokkages en vorige week en dit weekend was het heel erg. Ik kon gewoon niets meer doen. Ja gisteren een hele dag geslapen, lag precies weer in coma zoals ik was toen ik CVS had, mijn man kreeg me niet wakker.... ja dan laat hij me maar slapen tot ik vanzelf wakker word. 
Nog een fijne dag en doe het goed onder de scanner morgen 
Christel1

----------


## bea1957

hallo,gisteren onder de scanner geweest met contrastvloeistof.Oef dat was even warm amai.Vandaag heb ik wel hoofdpijn maar valt wel mee.Morgen een EMG.Een hernia kan dat terug komen?(na een operatie)allemaal nog ne plezante dag,niet teveel pijn en hopen dat het zonneke vlug terug komt.Groetjes van bea

----------


## dotito

@bea,

Hopelijk is je hoofdpijn ondertussen al wat beter......Een hernia kan op zich altijd terug, maar de kans is dan ook wel veel kleiner.
Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte voor morgen met je EMG onderzoek.



Vandaag voel ik me redelijk alleen nu een beetje druk in mijn hoofd teveel gedaan "denk ik".  :Wink: 


Fijne dag voor iedereen...... :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vanmorgen ging om 8.45 de wekker dus hup snel opschieten douchen,, maar dat ging niet helemaal oke,, viel zowat flauw en moest kotsen,, maja als je niks op je maag hebt ga je gal kotsen, gadverdamme vind dat zo vies hé! Maar goed daar had ik geen tijd voor en we hadden een kinderochtend/middag geval,, erg gezellig dus daar moest ik om 10 uur zijn alles voorbereiden en zo,, toen kwamen om 11 uur de kids, zo´n 23 kids,, dus ja gezellig spelletjes,, zingen,, pannenkoek eten,, spelletjes,, etc. daarna alle troep opruimen. Toen snel naar huis enne was et alweer half 2,, daarna eum ja oja ff op de pc,, toen naar me buurvrouw fiets regelen want want want want me fiets is stuk,, maja dus op de fiets naar uithuizen, onderweg snel een broodje eten want was al 2 uur en had alleen nog maar 1 kopje koffie,, en een pannenkoek op,,, moest ff spulletjes ophalen maja dat hadden ze dus niet en van me heeeelleeeee lijstje had ik maar 1 ding.. o zo dom weetje, ik me fiets was stuk enne moest een nieuw dopje hebben om me spartbord heen want die was kapot, dus ik daar heen met dat dopje dus ik zo ik moet zon ding weer hebben en die vrouw van ja die hebbe we niet,, ik zo nou beste fietsenmaker hier jongens,, heb je dus ook niets aan! Verzin zelf wel wat! ahh, naja toen ff door fietsen naar Doodstil,,, daar op visite,, gezellllieess,, toen weer terug naar huis en onderweg allemaal donderkruit beestjes naja op de heenweg ook al wel hoor, dus eenmaal thuis direct fiets weg brengen naar de buurvrouw daar nog ff gezellig kletsen,, und toen naar huis eten,, maaarrr daar had ik helemaal geen zin in want was de hele dag al misselijk enzo,,, daarna eum ja wat heb ik toen eigelijk gedaan,, oja me fiets repareren,, whaha ben zelf creatiever en slimmer dan zon rare fietsenmaker! vervolgens ik wou printen maar mijn laptop pakte eerst mijn usb stik niet dus ik ver sjaggie weet je dus dan maar dat ding door de kamer heen gooien,, en toen deed ie het wel :Big Grin:  topper! Dus toen alles uitprinten voor dat rekentasje gevalletje,, maar toen deed me printer in eens raar,, papier vrat ie gewoon op,, net alsof ie nooit iets te eten krijgt ofzo, nouja zeg,, maja dus toen dat papier er uit halen,, heel gehannis dat uiteindelijk gelukt en toen deed de printer helemaal raar,, naja zeg hij wou niet meer aan of uit, dus maar de stekker der uit geropt en der weer in en jippie hij deed het weer,, dus weer verder met printen maar wat een kut printer ging die in eens de helft uitprinten en de andere helft niet,, naja ma dat komt door me laptop dus naja allemaal heel gedoe en enzo,, en uiteindelijk alles geprint me mama aan het werk gezet want die kan netjes snijden dus die moest alles uitsnijden,, wel lief dat ze dat deed,,, en en en en en en en ojaa toen ging ik NCIS kijken en was vetttt tof,, en verder was ik volgens me vriend een beetje druk today haha maja

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me zeer zeer moe/slecht geen fut en heb verschrikkelijke pijn. Heb te weinig geslapen.... :Mad:  en ik was weer zeer vroeg wakker pff......

Fijne dag voor iedereen en sterkte voor degene dat het nodig hebben..... :Embarrassment: 

do

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Do!!
Ook sterkte voor ieder die het kan gebruiken!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Ilonaa

Sorry dat ik niks van me heb laten horen, was aan het besjes plukken weer haha! Maar dat is nu alweer klaar... 

Heb een paar dagen gehad dat ik met de gedachte zat/zit dat ik niet meer verder wou.Heb eerlijk gezegt die gedachte nog steeds wel, maar niet zo erg als woensdagavond pff... Gisteren weer naar de fysio toegeweest, 1 oefening gescrapt, maar een moeilijkere voor in de plaats -.- ,, en ik had tranen in mn ogen maar hij vroeg niet eens waarom!:O Achja hij vroeg wel wat voor pijnscore tussen de 1 en 10 ik gaf, en ik zeu ja ,8,5 -9 zegt ie, dat vind ik wel hoog hoor meid,, ik zeg ja uuh , kan ik niks aan doen , ik voel dat zo.. PFF wat ben ik blij als het 9 augustus is !! 

Het feest van mn ouders was overigens TOP ! Iedereen vond het heerlijk eten en het was keigezellig  :Smile:  hihih 

Sorry dat ik niet op iedereen reageer, maar jullie mogen best weten dat ik me gewoon zwaar ... voel om het maar zo te zeggen.. 

Sterkte voor iedereen die het nodig heeft of nodig zal gaan hebben ! 

Fijn weekend voor jullie  :Smile:  


Veel Lieffss
Ilona

----------


## bea1957

hallo de scanner was niet zo slecht oef.Vernauwingen van het beenderige in mijn nek en schouders.Artrose vertelde de dokter.Nu ben ik bezig met cortisonen(celestone)een 10 tal dagen.Voel mij er tog niet goed bij.Heb al een afspraak gemaakt met mijn huisarts en eens horen wat hij er van vind.Dat is voor maandag middag.
dolfijnjorien wat had jij een supper drukke dag woensdag.gisteren zal je dat wel gevoeld hebben.Geniet nog van julie avond.Groetjes van bea

----------


## bea1957

Ilonaa,fysio kan wel pijn doen zenne.Die moeilijke oefening doe die maar rustig zo je niet teveel pijn hebt.Dat kan wel eens plezant zijn samen gezellig eten dan kan je wat bijpraten.Ilonaa nog veel sterkte,voor iedereen natuurlijk en wens je een aangename avond.Groetjes bea

----------


## gossie

@ Iloona en Bea,
Veel sterkte en kracht toegewenst in jullie blessure's.

ik was/ben behoorlijk moe, en heb niet veel gedaan.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoooooiiii :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik me wel moe maarr het gaat wel redelijk! 
Gisteren hebben we het huisje van me vriend ingericht :Big Grin:  jeeejj alles staat daar nu :Big Grin:  naja ik heb alleen nog spullen bij mijn ouders staan maar daar gaat ook groten deells morgen erheen :Big Grin:  Enne dus afgelopen nacht sliepen we daar voor het eerst,, 
vanochtend was ik weer naar pap en mam gegaan moest nog studiefinanciering aanvragen,, marre had een verkeerde digiD code ofzo,, om helemaal gek van te wordne grrrrr,,, toen naar Groningen daar heb ik in beide oren nog een gaatje laten schieten :Big Grin:  Heb nu in elke oor 3 gaatjes! Deed wel verrekte zeer,, nu hopen dat hijj neit gaat ontsteken,, zoals ik dat bij mijn vorige keer gaatjes schieten had,,, Daarna na de film geweest :Big Grin:  De bad teacher erg leuke film :Big Grin:  Toen met me buurman mee naar huis gereden,,, daarna eten,, na het eten met de hond gelopen en direct een bosje bloemen op gehaald... 

Vanavond ben ik nog naar het graf geweest van een kennis van mij,, 7 augustus is het alweer 4 jaar geleden dat het meiske onder de trein is gekomen :Frown:  Dus daar heb ik eventjes een bloemetje heen gebracht!

Vervolgens ben ik door gefiets,, want ik zou nog op visite maar het regende joh,, bah bah dus ik kwam daar zeike en zeike nat aan natuurlijk! Maar goed,, dus ik zo mag ik een trainingsbroek,, en me eigen broek en jas op de kagel gelegt,, toen lekker warme chocolade melk gedronken,, en daarna weer naar huis gegaan!!

Morgen zal ik mijn slaapkamer eens opruimen, dan de auto inladen en dan op naar me vriend! Daar ga ik de komende week zitten,, want mijn ouders krijgen een nieuwe keuken en wil daar niet bij zijn haahha

Verder zal je volgende week niks van me horen want we hebben nog geen internet :Frown:  Hopelijk komt dat kastje vrijdag! :Big Grin:  Maar goed we zullen het zien,,,, 

@Bea klopt ik had ook een erg drukke dag toen,, maar heb der niet zo heel veel van gevoeld trouwens! Gelukkig,, was wel erg moe maar oke,,, 

Slaap lekker allemaal!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Jorien,

Goed eens een keer vrolijk en goed nieuws van je te horen!!
Het is je van harte gegund meid!!
Geniet van alle leuke dingen!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Neetje

Voel mezelf nog steeds eenzaam, jammer dat daar geen pilletje tegen is. Ik slik pas 13 pillen per dag, dus dat had er best bij gekund.

Binnenkort maar eens even verhaal halen, maar ook mijn verhaal doen  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@ neetje,
ik ken zelf die diepe eenzaamheid, eenzaam zelfs wanner je mensen om je heen hebt
het voelt echt verschrikkelijk en gelukkig is het zo niet meer.
en een pil?........
erg genoeg is hier geen enkel medicijn voor.

----------


## bea1957

jorientje:jij bent op goede weg,volhouden zo en af en toe eens rusten.Succes
Agneske:hoe gaat het met jou?wens jou nog een plezante zatedag avond.
Neetje:eenzaamheid daar kan ik inkomen,jammer dat er geen pilletje voor bestaat.Probeer je zelf moed te nemen en stap naar je vrienden,gaat samen eens een spelletje spelen op pc bv.of een gezelschap spelletje.Of gaat samen een pintje of cola drinken in een rustig cafe' en zaag er maar op los.Wedde dat jij je beter gaat voelen.Gewoon doen.Vertel het mij!Groetjes en een plezante zaterdag avond.(ps.)wat voor pilletjes neem jij Neetje?Bay!!
Sietske:jou ken ik nog niet stel je eens voor!ook voor jou een plezante avond met groetjes van bea
Ik zelf ben nog nieuw

----------


## Neetje



----------


## gossie

sterkte Neetje, ik weet wat eenz aamheid kan zijn in een groep! In ieder geval niet prettig. Er is geen pil daarvoor. Je zult jezelf toch moeten kunnen doorbreken. Sterkte Neetje

----------


## sietske763

@neetje
wat een computer genie ben jij!!!
heb ook je profiel bekeken en website, allemensen echt prof werk!

----------


## sietske763

@ bea
ik ben al 1,5 jaar lid en ben regelmatig online

----------


## Agnes574

@Bea,
Gaat wel goed gelukkig, en met jou??
Fijne zondag, ook aan alle anderen!!  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

@sietske763

Dank je wel. Ik design graag, ben altijd van mening dat foto's/afbeeldingen meer zeggen dan woorden. In elk design zit een verhaal, die voor de meesten niet duidelijk zijn, maar voor de personen om wie het gaat is het altijd duidelijk.

Vandaag voel ik me eigenlijk zoals elke andere dag, heb wat langer op bed gelegen, maar dat is niet de oplossing om mezelf beter te voelen. Geen idee wat wel helpt, het inrichten van mijn huis heeft me wel een goed gevoel gegeven, maar de eenzaamheid blijft

@Iedereen een dikke knuffel van mij!

----------


## Neetje

De jaarlijks terugkerende zware periode is weer aangebroken voor me ... en dat na al een klote half jaar. Normaal gesproken zijn de maanden januari t/m juni de maanden waar ik me redelijk voel op mentaal gebied, maar dat zal de komende jaren wel anders zijn. Hartelijk bedankt N., je hebt me flink beschadigd!

Gisteren was het de 31e juli, 15 jaar geleden de dag dat mijn moeder geopereerd werd, de operatie die haar fataal is geworden ... vandaag is het de 1e augustus, 14 jaar geleden de dag dat mijn oma overleed.

Tot aan de jaarwisseling was dit altijd de lastigste periode voor mij en het is nog steeds zo, dat merk ik al de hele week ... gisteravond laat in het donker op de begraafplaats gezeten met mijn nichtje. Kaarslicht en lantaarns aangedaan en even de rust gepakt.

Door N. zal het ook het 1e halfjaar zwaar zijn in het nieuwe jaar .....  :Mad:  ... en N. jij zat altijd te klagen dat ik die momenten niet met jou deelde, nu snap je vast ook wel waarom. Omdat je onbetrouwbaar bent en geen idee hebt wat het is, hoe het voelt! Dat bewijs leverde jij me zelf door mij op mijn ziel te trappen!

Besef het N.!



Ik ga slapen in de zon, misschien kom ik tot rust  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag redelijk geslapen alleen een beetje last van mijn rug.

@Neetje,

Lieve man....probeer dat wijf  :Mad:  (sorrie dat ik het zo zeg)te vergeten man...laat haar los ze is jou helemaal niet waard.
Wens je voor de rest heel veel sterkte toe met het verwerken van al je leed/zorgen/pijn en verdriet.... :Frown: 

Lieve groetjes

do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

T is nou eenmaal zo dat het DE oorzaak is van mijn situatie nu, moeilijk om te vergeten als je er elke keer mee geconfronteerd wordt bij het innemen van 1 van de 13 pillen die ik nodig heb om ook maar enigszins overeind te blijven.

Kon ik het maar zo makkelijk opzij zetten Do, helaas ben ik een gevoelsmens ipv een "rationeel schijt aan alles" persoon

We doen ons best nog iets van het leven te maken  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@Neetje,
veel sterkte en kracht toegewenst, in dit proces. Dit heeft wel even zijn tijd nodig.
liefs van Gossie.

Ik voelde me vandaag zeer moe, het lijkt wel of ik het echt weer even hebt gehad. Zowel prive
als vrij.w.werk.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Heel veel sterkte en kracht toegewenst!!  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed, maar toch ook wel wat moe in mijn hoofd.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me weer zeer moe en futloos kon de slaap vannacht weer niet vatten doordat ik veel pijn had aan mijn rug pff... :Frown: 

Sterkte en heel veel liefs aan iedereen....

----------


## Neetje

@dotito: Probeer lekker een middag dutje te doen

Ik heb er weer een psychiater bezoek opzitten, bloeddruk gemeten, recept gekregen, veel gepraat. Kan ook weer bloed laten prikken om te zien hoe het met mijn vitamine D gehalte is.

Verder gaat hij een therapie toepassen bij me, in de hoop mijn gevoelsleven weer in balans te krijgen, therapie die wordt toegepast bij traumatische ervaringen, hij gaat ze opwekken bij me dus zal zwaar worden. Maar dat is niet erg, als ik er maar bij gebaat ben om ... nja kan wel in herhaling vallen maar dat doe ik maar niet. Moet mijn zelfvertrouwen weer terug hebben en de juiste keuzes kunnen maken. Kennen jullie dat? Dat je niet kan kiezen of in kan schatten waar je goed aan doet in bepaalde situaties? Hoort bij een depressie aldus mijn psych, maar vanmorgen ben ik 20 minuten bezig geweest om 6 uitgeprinte blaadjes op volgorde te leggen :s ... focus is weg, helder denken is weg, ben ook vergeetachtig geworden.

Ben moe en voel me futloos, ben het zat om mezelf zo te voelen. Hoop dat de amitriptyline snel zijn werk gaat doen om de pijn aan mijn linkerzijde te onderdrukken, want het voelt weer alsof er een hete strijkbout tegen me onderrug en tussen mijn schouderbladen zit en mijn linkerbeen voelt weer aan alsof ik in de brandnetels gelegen heb.

Nergens zin meer in vandaag

----------


## Suske'52

@ do , :Smile:  ik weet ook wat dat is / nachten duren lang ....deze nacht kwam daarbij dat er een dronken stel aan het ruzie maken was op de straat .....2 uur geduurd .....politie /ambulance kwam er aan te pas  :EEK!:  

rechtzitting dochter (morgen) uitgesteld tot volgende mnd ..... :Mad:  ( schoon) zoon .... hekelt de onderhoudsgelden vr. 1 kind vd. 3 .....dochter vraagt maar juist vd. jongste onderhoudsgelden ...... :Confused: de kinderen zijn toch ook zijn vlees en bloed  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds zeer moe en die rug wil maar niet mee... :Frown:  pff...
Ga sevens een badje nemen zo kunnen mijn spieren een beetje relaxen..

@Neetje,

Ken dat heel goed dat dat zelfvertrouwen weg is....
ja man zo'n verwerking kan jammer genoeg heel lang duren, maar weet zeker dat je vroeg of laat weer een beetje de oude gaat zijn... :Embarrassment: 
Kl...te dat er zo van die slechte  :Mad:  mensen op de wereld rondlopen hé! Mijn ex-man heeft mij vroeger ook hard en op een onfaire manier achter gelaten, mijn vertrouwen was ook helemaal kapot. En nu zit hij zelf letter in de goot juist goed  :Mad:  No Mercy!! Ik vind wel dat iemand anders niet meer met je verder wil oké hoe pijnlijk dat ook is.....maar is de manier waarop ze het gedaan maken??
Hoop echt dat er een dag komt dat jij je iets beter gaat voelen zodat je alles een beetje een plaats kan geven. 
Heel veel sterkte met je verwerking man... :Embarrassment: 

lieve groetjes do

@Suske,

Ja dat is idd lastig dat je u draai niet kunt vinden pff...vannacht weer niet zo goed geslapen... :Frown:  en dat doet mijn rug ook veel meer zeer.

Ja wat bezield er die mannen toch met dat onderhoudsgeld... :Mad:  (Ze kunnen er toch niet onderuit hé anders word dat toch automatische van u loon gehouden of niet?
Mijne ex-man heeft vroeger nooit betaald hij zorgde altijd dat hij in buitenland zat zodat ik geen aanspraak kon maken degoetante vent grr.. :Mad:

----------


## christel1

He Suske en Do, 
Ik heb hetzelfde ook meegemaakt met mijn ex-man.... Heb het een paar jaar geleden ook nog eens voor de rechtbank getrokken en dik verloren. Had wel een pro deo advocaat. Mijn ex-man heeft daar zitten liegen dat het niet schoon meer was maar je mag niets zeggen he... en mijn pro-deo heeft haar werk niet naar behoren gedaan. In 2000 was het alimentatie geld gebracht op 5000 bf per kind van toen 12 en 13... In 2009 heb ik het dan laten herzien omdat ik heel veel studiekosten had voor de kinderen, toen allebei op de hogeschool. Mijn ex-man werkte in 2000 fulltime en in 2009 part-time maar dat heeft hij keihard ontkend tegenover de rechter toen deze hem de vraag stelde of hij altijd zo veel verdiend had... ja makkelijk zat natuurlijk als je kan liegen dat het gedrukt staat. Hij heeft gewoon JA geantwoord... dus heeft hij in de 9 jaar nooit een loonsverhoging of indexaanpassing gehad, ja ja terwijl hij nu 2 graden verhoogd is op werkniveau maar zalig op zijn gemakje een halve week thuis zit. Volgens de rechter had ik nu recht op 127 €......terwijl het volgens de indexaanpassing al op 150 zat, dat is dan wel zo gebleven maar naar een verhoging kon ik fluiten. En nu nog met mijn dochter, elke cent die ze uitgeeft voor haar studies moet ik kunnen bewijzen.... leuk hoor. Maar papa begint wel "bij te draaien" ja hij kan dikke kado's geven en ik niet zoals zakgeld en een dikke verjaardag en een dikke nieuwjaar. 
Vandaag kreeg ik een boekje in de brievenbus, Het Spoor... dat is een boekje dat iedereen die bij de belgische spoorwegen werkt of gewerkt heeft (zoals ik dus) maandelijks ontvangt met alle nieuws in. 
Was er in aan het lezen en wat zie ik een artikel waar ze een boek presenteren "Chronisch moe" over wat ME/CVS inhoudt, een nederlands boek. Toen ik de eerste keer op vroegtijdig pensioen werd gezet dan had de hoofdgeneesheer erop gezet als diagnose "CVS/fibro en malnutiritie" ik ben dan in beroep gegaan en heb dat beroep ook gewonnen. Na een half jaar werken zat ik er terug onderdoor en moest ik terug aan de baxters, ja ik woog geen 40 kilo meer en na een half jaar hebben ze me dan terug gepensioneerd en hebben ze als reden opgegeven "depressie", ze durfden er het woord CVS en fibro en malnutritie (ondervoeding) niet meer opzetten. Ik heb toen de strijd opgegeven want het was ofwel leven en thuis blijven ofwel werken en sterven...... 
Daarna las ik nog iets over "wintertoelage" voor mensen met een bescheiden inkomen, omdat ik het omniostatuut heb (code 131/131) op mijn klevertjes voor de mutualtiteit dacht ik wel dat ik daarvoor ging in aanmerking komen. Ik heb gebeld, blijkt dat je maar 1200 euro bruto mag hebben om in aanmerking te komen en ik zit er 100 euro over.. leg dat maar eens uit aan een normaal mens, ze houden er wel geen rekening mee dat ik wel nog mijn dochter ten laste heb. Ga het toch eens uitzoeken op internet want ik word het stilaan beu dat ik van niets, maar ook niets kan genieten hier in dit kl...te landje. Denk dat ik op het eind van het jaar naar het OCMW zal mogen stappen als ik mijn afrekeningen ga krijgen van electriciteit, gas, water, hospitalisatieverzekering want sparen met zo'n inkomen zit er echt niet in blijt blijt.... Ja dit moest er nu ook eens uit bij mij se...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Kan eens deugd doen hé lieverd dat je het allemaal is van je kan afschrijven.... :Mad:  Jammer dat je de indexverhoging niet gekregen hebt, maar toch ergens goed dat je toch iets van alimentatie hebt gehad. Moest ik weten wat ik nu weet....had ik het daar ook niet bij gelaten hoor. Kost iid allemaal heel veel geld dat je er alleen voorstaat en zeker dat je nog kinderen hebt die nog studeren(kan het ook weten nu).
En sparen daar kan ik inkomen dat dat niet gaat. Leven is veel te duur aan worden als je toch een beetje goed wil leven eten/rekeningen/kleding.....dan nog niet gesproken over verlof allemaal wel leuk, maar zeer duur.


Ook mijn moeder is al 8 jaar invalide heeft ook heel haar leven gewerkt op een metaalfabriek, is ook op vervroegd pensioen gemoeten, en heeft ook geen recht op al die voordelen. Wat betreft voor die voordelen moet je half uit één hangen voor je daar kan van genieten of wat.... :Confused: 


Ook ik heb momenteel het minimum 260 euro wij moeten het ook doen enkel van mijn man zijn loon. Gelukkig heeft mijn man een goede job waar hij veel overuren kan doen om toch iets te kunnen bij één te krijgen en gelukkig had ik vroeger de mogelijk toen ik nog werkte om een beetje te kunnen sparen zodat mijn dochter nu kan laten studeren. Ik heb dit niet mogen doen van mijn moeder, en dat heeft altijd geknaagd wel kon dit niet door omstandigheden moeder, werkte alleen en geld was er totaal niet. Heb mijn studies allemaal zelf betaald.

Ja leven is soms niet altijd makkelijk, maar we moeten er op alle gebieden beste van....


Alé vanmorgen stak er een brief in de bus van de arbeidsrechtbank"EINDELIJK" :EEK!: .....3 jaar heb ik moeten wachten om een uitspraak!!
Ben eens benieuwd wat ze gaan zeggen zal blij zijn dat zo ver is zo kan ik terug een beetje vooruit kijken naar de toekomst.

Vandaag voel ik me wat beter rugpijn is dragelijk...straks naar de fysio pff...geen zin.. :Frown:  maar ik moet.

Fijne dag voor iedereen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

En is het al wat beter met je rug/nek?

----------


## christel1

@Do, het gaat redelijk goed met mijn nek en rug, alleen last van tante rooske gelijk jij het altijd zegt, moet ik dat op mijn leeftijd nu echt nog hebben, jezes zeg, ik word 50 op het einde van het jaar en zit al 38 jaar met dat ongemak en ik heb een hele korte cyclus... 22 dagen was het deze keer en de pil mag ik niet meer nemen van de cardio. Als ik echt veel pijn heb van mijn rug neem ik Tramadol 100 en dat werkt nu eens echt bij mij, wel alleen maar voor mijn rugpijn en nekpijn maar niet voor de migraine die ik er door krijg. Daarvoor neem ik dan panadol cafeïne en dat helpt er wel bij, ja het is soms zoeken he ??? 
Het was niet de indexverhoging die ik niet gekregen heb, want dat is verplicht, alhoewel ik het weer eens zou moeten nakijken want weet nooit of mijn ex dat wel doet, ja wel als het in zijn voordeel is, dan vermindert hij... Ik had een verhoging gevraagd van alimentatie omdat de kinderen een pak ouder waren maar ja, ik voelde al direct van de 1ste zitting dat ik de rechter tegen mij had, de rechter vond dat ik overdreef... Wat ik erg vond was dat de rechter de studiebeurzen van de kinderen bij mijn inkomsten rekende... dat snap ik echt niet want dat is geen inkomen voor mij maar wel bedoelt om de kinderen hun studies mee te bekostigen. Nee hij rekende dat als extra inkomsten voor mij en ook kindergeld, ja natuurlijk krijg ik dat, maar ik moet mijn kinderen wel eten en drinken, huis verwarmen, water, internet enzo ook betalen, blijkbaar telt dat allemaal niet mee en moest ik alleen wonen heb ik eerlijk gezegd veel minder kosten aan al die zaken maar dat snappen ze hier bij ons blijkbaar nog niet. Ja en ik zit ook in het arrondissement Dendermonde, met heel strenge rechters, zeker de rechter die de verkeersovertredingen beslist, iedereen zal wel als eens gehoord hebben van rechter D'Hondt, die neemt je rijbewijs af voor maanden, jaren, zeker als je dronken achter het stuur zit, die lacht er echt niet mee.... hij komt regelmatig eens in het Nieuws voor zijn beruchte uitspraken... 
Nog een fijne avond en weekend

----------


## Suske'52

christel  :Smile:  do  :Smile:  ik antwoord hierop morgen ..... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne avond  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Chrisel,

Fijn te horen dat het toch al wat beter gaat met je rug/nek. Ja die tante rooske....dat is minder hé op jou leeftijd, gelukkig heb je medicatie dat toch een beetje helpt tegen de pijn.
En wat betreft dat alimentatie dat is allemaal nog al wat hé. En zeker dat ze ze de studiebeurs als extra inkomsten rekenen..... :Confused:  ach bij ons snappen ze precies veel niet.

Heb mij er ook jaren druk  :Mad:  over gemaakt tot dat ik bij mezelf heb gezegd is niet fair en makkelijk dat je alles alleen moet betalen/regelen, maar ik heb mijn kind nog en dat is toch nog altijd belangrijkste.
Toen ik een paar jaar geleden nog werkte heb ik altijd hard gewerkt voor mij en mijn dochter. Heb zelf in mortuarium gewerkt om bij te werken, dat wil ook al wat zeggen hé. Heb jaren alleen gewoond dus ik moest wel veel werken om iets bijeen te krijgen, met gevolg "kapotte rug". Maar ik heb altijd tegen haar gezegd kijk...mama werkt heel hard ook voor jou dus wil ik dat je het respecteert wat je allemaal krijgt, en dat heeft ze ook gedaan. Heb gezegd als je wil studeren zal ik daarvoor zorgen, maar je zal u best moeten doen.


Ja Christeltje, lang ene kant hebben we op zo'n gebied veel meegemaakt, en dat tekent een mens een beetje. Maar langs de andere kant maakt dat u wel hard en geeft dat wel het gevoel dat je steviger in leven staat, alé ik vind dat toch. Ik bedoel ermee je laat u niet meer doen, terwijl ik vroeger een  :Smile:  goedgelovig/naïef persoon was, te zot eigenlijk.
Ik ben 40 en heb zeer goed wat mensenkennis door al wat ik heb meegemaakt.

Van die rechter heb ik al is van gehoord dat is idd geen gewone...


lieve groetjes terug.... :Embarrassment: 


Vandaag niet zo best geslapen  :Mad:  nachtmerries gehad en wat last van mijn rug van de fysio gisteren.

----------


## Neetje

Ging gisteravond niet goed hier, gelukkig is mijn nichtje langs gekomen om mij gezelschap te houden. Ben al de hele week niet lekker vanwege de periode van het jaar waarin alles extra hard naar boven komt ... afleiding gezocht door veel te ondernemen, maar helaas, het gevoel van ellende, gemis, verdriet en het onbegrip overheerst!  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja ik maak er me ook niet meer druk over maar langs de andere kant vind ik het wel unfair van de rechter hoor.... Zeker als je van in het begin al de indruk heb, dat win ik nooit.. 
Ja ik heb mijn deel al gehad in mijn leven, maar ik loop hier nog rond, mijn tweelingzus niet meer en daar denk ik dan ook weer aan. En dan ploeteren we maar door he, dag na dag en sakker ik ook al eens op van alles en nog wat maar ik kan nog alle dagen eten, drinken en genieten. 
Deze morgen met de honden meer dan een uur gaan wandelen, mp3 speler op en lustig zingen, in de natuur kan dat he, geen kat die je hoort en de honden waren heel gelukkig en blij want nu is het bewolkt en kan het elk moment gaan regenen dus ja, dan gaan ze maar in de tuin hun kakjes en pisselkes doen... 
En nee, naïef ben ik niet meer, die tijd heb ik achter mij gelaten, ben er alleen maar sterker uitgekomen 
Nog een fijne dag
Christel

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Bestond daar maar een middel tegen hé....

Sterkte man!


@Christel,

Begrijp wel wat je bedoelt hoor frustrerend is dat als ze van begin een etiquette plakken. In Antwerpen zeggen ze ofwel kunnen ze uwe kop rieken ofwel niet "snap je". 
Ja jij kan nog genieten van leven spijtig genoeg u zus niet...
Ach we zullen maar genieten van al de kleine dingen van leven. En hopen dat we zo lang mogelijk gezond "in zekere mate" blijven zeker.

Fijne weekend nog  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@Lieve Do, Neetje, Suske en Christel.
Ik wens jullie veel kracht en liefs toe.

Ik probeer het allemaal weer bij te lezen. Ik ben van de week hier niet geweest, maar wel op een ander adres, die even mantelzorg nodig had. En als ik thuis kwam lag ik eigenlijk al weer vroeg op bed.

Vandaag heb ik een rustdag genomen. En het is ook lekker als je niet zoveel hoeft te praten. Behalve de boodschappen ben ik vrij rustig.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hooi allemaal,,,

Jeejj ik heb weer internet :Big Grin:  Sinds vorige week zitte we in mijn vriend zijn nieuwe huis :Big Grin:  Vet tof joh een eigen huisje en lekker je eigen dingetje :Smile:  Maar ga nog neit samen wonen hoor! Zondag hadden we een nieuwe kat op gehaald,, heel lief katje maar hij jankt aldoor zo veel,, 

Gisteren had ik weer dikke buikpijn Ik kon gewoon niet eens naar boven lopen om de was op te vouwen, moest da eerst op bed gaan liggen om bij te komen. En ikwas ook zo misselijk. Vanmiddag belde mijn mam mij en ze zei van anders bel je ff naar de huisarts en gewoon advies vragen aan de assistent. Ik dacht naja oké moet maar. Dus ik daar heen bellen en uitleggen enzo, zegt die assistent kom maar direct langs ik dacht o my god:O what the hel daar heb ik helemaal geen zin in.. maar oke moest wel heen ja, dus ik daar heen, en me huisarts heeft me weer onderzocht en echt godsamme overal waar hij in me buik drukte deed focking pijn. Nu heb ik een spastische darm ofzo. Dus daar heb ik nu medicijnen voor gekregen en nu hopen dat dat werkt,, i hope so,, but i think not.

Vandaag nog steeds heel erg last van,, zo maar ff een diclofenac slikken en danne hpen dat die ook werkt, in combinatie met mijn andere medicijnen,, 

Heb op moment neit zo heel veel moed om alles te lezen van iedereen,, wens iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel sterkte toe!!!!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## gossie

@DolfijnJorien.

Ik hoop dat de pijnstiller wel werkt, voor je spastische darm, maar ook in samenwerking met je andere medicatie.

En hoe gaat het nu met het katje, bij je vriend in zijn nieuwe woonruimte?
Misschien is het poesje nu wel stil. :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@gossie,, 

met het katje gaat goed op moment ligt ie lief bij mij :Big Grin:  maar zodra hij voor het raam staat gaat ie de hele tijd janken das wel zielig! Joh this wel wennen om hier te wonen, want normaal doet mijn moeder alles en nu moet ik alles zelf doen,, das wel anders moet nu een huis odnerhouden,, bedoel this niet een klein huisje ofzo,, this een hoekwoning in een rijtjes huis met boven 4 slaapkamers enzo,, dus ja maar goed,, a.s woensdag ga ik weer naar mijn ouders toe,, want heb et nog druk en kan dan beter dingen van daar uit regelen,, ma ga ook niet samenwonen he! is niet handig qua opleiding en stage enzo,,, helaas :Frown:  maar voorlopdig ben ik hier nog wel :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ja ik hoop ook dat die medicijnen gaan werken,, i hope so,, en mijn huisarts is nu op vakantie dus dat is al helemaal balen,, en gisteren aan de eind van de middag had ik ook verhoging enzo dus hoop niet dat ik er ook nog koorts bij krijg ofzo,,, 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Veel beterschap meid!!

@Gossie,

Fijne rustdag......rust maar goed uit kan deugd doen. En voor jou ook heel veel liefs en sterkte toegewenst.

Vandaag voel ik me beter dan gisteren geen nachtmerries gehad.... :Smile:  Hier word het ook een dagje rust ga wat tv kijken en mijn batterijen opladen is nodig, ventje moet toch vandaag werken.
Zonet kwam mijn ventje thuis met een mooi plantje alé is eigenlijk een boompje (ficus ginseng) waarop stond ZOMAAR VOOR JOU OMDAT IK JE LIEF HEB...lief hé  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Zo...ik wens iedereen een fijne zondag toe met heel veel sterkte en liefs.

do x

----------


## sietske763

ooooooooohhhhhh wat lief, do

----------


## Ilonaa

ik voelde me goed maar nu niet meer... zwaar kut eigenlijk.. Ik was op controle bij de dokter, en hij wou nog een traject met therapie, maar ik zei nee echt niet daar heb ik geen vertrouwen in... hij zei ik kan je ook van dokter naar dokter sturen maar daar heb je ook weinig zin in denk ik ,, k zeg ja dat klopt ... Hij zei chirurgisch, weet ik niet of het wel gaat werken, dat doe ik dan ook liever niet... K zeg ja uuh we kunnen het proberen.. hij zeg nee dat doe ik liever niet want ik weet niet of er wat aan te doen is.. Blabla ik heb nog wel een optie, en dat is je naar een revalidatiearts toe sturen, zie je dat wel zitten dan? Ik zei nee maarja, ik wil het best proberen.. Ennuh heb je geen andere pijnstillers ofzo want heb er wel een paar van de huisarts gehad maar die willen niet echt werken, hij zeg welke? Ik zeg wil je de lijstje weten dan , hij ja vertel maar, naja okee : Naproxen,Diclofenac,Arcoxia & Tramadol, hij zeg nounou best veel, maar meiss tramadol is het eigenlijk het hoogste wat ik wil geven want daarna kom je al gauw bij de morfine en dat mag ik onder strenge voorwaarden pas geven en dat doe ik dus liever niet en al helemaal niet bij jongeren.. Ik zeg ja ik snap het wel hoor.. Kun je me niet ingipsen dan ?? Neee nee want je hebt een botprobleem en dus is er een hele grote kans dat als je uit t gips komt het weer terugkom, k zeg ja nou en dan ben ik er voor een paar weken vanaf ... Maar nee wou ie ook al niet.. TJA vroeg ie wat wil jij ? Ik zeg ja wat ik wil, weet het eigenlijk niet, want weet het helemaal niet meer.. AMPUTEREN zou ik bijna zeggen.. Ben beetje kwaad dat ik bij een van de beste artsen zit en dan zelfs die weinig voor je kunnen doen ...

Heel verhaal maar om een lang verhaal kort te maken, ik moet naar de revalidatie arts in het Diakonesseziekenhuis in Zeist pff heb dr helemaal geen zin weeeeeer alles zeggen waar het zeer doet wanneeer, of hoe het is begonnen, hoelang k het al heb.. Mri scan hier prikje daar, foto , echo, bloedprikken het zal allemaal wel weeer gebeuren.. Echo en bloedprikken heb ik echter nooit gedaan dus dat zal ooit nog wel es gebeuren...

Maarjaaaa sorry voor mn lange verhaal... Ben gister ook met de huisarts wezen praten  :Wink:  Was wel eng maar hij wil me iig echt helpen om me van die depri klachten af te komen.. Echt keiaardig ,, maar nu ik dit trjaect met mn pols weéér inmoet zal die moed me een beetje in gaan zakken -.- en mentaaal dus oook :s Studie gezien misschien ook wel want ik moet dan natuurlijk weg dus dat is een paar lessen of een halve dag missen, gaat de school nie blij mee zijn maarja mn gezondheid is belangrijker vind ik  :Smile: 

Lang genoeg gekletst! De visite komt er zo aan dus ik wens degene die het nnodig hebben heel erg veel beterschap ,sterkte of succes !! & Sorry dat ik niet op iedereen reeageer maar ben ook echt helemaal moe(lichamelijk & geestelijk) al dat werken.. 


Veel Lieffss
Ilona

----------


## gossie

Sterkte Iloona,

met je pols/gewricht. Nadat je lijstje van pijnstillers al heb genoemd.
Succes en sterkte in Zeist.

Fijn dat je een open gesprek had met je huisarts.

Ik hoop dat je een leuke avond met je visite heb gehad?

groetjes,

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Lief hé is echt een schatje mijn ventje, hou zo enorm van hem.... :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 

@Ilona,

Sterkte meid!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed alleen heb ik wel een beetje rugpijn.

----------


## Mizzepi

Maandag naar de huisarts geweest. De arts in opleiding een vrouwelijke (had voor onze vakantie al last van rechter schouder nadat ik er raar op gelegen had en soort van kraakje voelde) de arts in opleiding zei zal wel de pezen zijn die over elkaar geen gaan wat de pijn geeft. Maar veel sterkere pijnstillers mag ik niet zoals voltarten, brufen en diclofenac vanwege de bijwerkingen. Maar ze zei je kunt ook naar de fysio en dit kan tegenwoordig zonder verwijzing. 
Dus ik maandag langs de fysio gelopen, en zou worden gebeld en kon gelijk dinsdag al terrecht. Dus dinsdag naar de fysio. 
Maar de fysio doet net even meer testen dan een huisarts en dan denkt ze zeker veel meer meer aan slijmbeursontsteking. 
Zelfs trekt het naar de elleboog de pijn bij bepaalde bewegingen. Dus de hele dag vandaag best wel pijn. Hierdoor ook helaas nu vandaag meer hoofdpijn, wat ik al een tijd niet meer heb...

----------


## Suske'52

Christel  :Smile:  Do  :Smile:  hé wel wat laat ....maar het is /was hier druk ....om nog eens terug te komen alimentatie he he ....dat is in deze tijd ,denk ik nog minder simpel omdat te eisen ...de rechter gaat ervan uit dat je als vrouw ook een inkomen hebt ...kindergeld komt haar toe en dat is het ..... ( nu ijveren om toch te delen in kosten..medische/school ).... men kan als alleenstaande profijt doen .....met minder de verwarming opzetten /verlichting/ eten / waterverbruik enz....kinderen zijn daar zeer nonchalant in en voelen hun vlug tekort gedaan .....ze moeten nu meer dan vroeger op alles wat letten ...dochter kreeg als antwoord vd. kinderen dit weekend: " wat mogen we wel nog" ..... :Confused:  

De eerste maal op de rechtbank ...vroeg de rechter aan de dochter / ' waarom ze nu het zolang al vol hield ....ze zo niet verder deed ...'???? :Confused:  :EEK!:  

Ik denk dat daar ook mannen tussen zitten die moeite hebben met zelfstandige vrouwen .... :Wink:  

Nu aan het onderhandelen met beide advocaten om tot een vergelijk te komen ....hopelijk kan ze haar huis houden / mits overkopen ....ik help haar zoveel ik kan ... maar het moet haalbaar zijn ...trouwens heb nog 2 kinderen ...zeg nooit , nooit .....

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Ja dat is allemaal nogal iets met dat alimentatie geld hé  :Confused:  weet je ik heb mij er al jaren bij neergelegd dat ik het zonder moet doen.

Soms zeggen ze waarom heb je het zolang uithouden  :EEK!:  en dan zeggen ze weer je had er veel beter sneller van weg gegaan. Maar als je dan niet lang genoeg volhoud krijg je weer het "verwijt" dat je niet goed genoeg geprobeerd hebt in u relatie pff... :Confused:  Is allemaal een beetje dubbelzinnig hé ze kunnen eens mens inderdaad zot  :EEK!:  maken.

Al bij al wens ik toch uit heel mijn hart  :Smile:  voor jou dochter dat het allemaal in orde komt en dat ze toch in haar huisje kan blijven wonen. En dat ze ooit weer het geluk  :Smile:  mag vinden alleen of met iemand anders alles wel op zijn tijd hé.



Vandaag goed geslapen alleen voel ik me wat moe, maar wel ontspannen moe.

Heel veel liefs en fijn weekend voor iedereen  :Embarrassment: 

do

----------


## Rebecca1992

Vandaag voel ik me ..onzeker en niet gezond  :Frown:  x

----------


## Neetje

Ben emotioneel vandaag ... heb een vreemd gevoel in mijn lijf. Vanmorgen door mijn wekker heen geslapen, ik had om 9 uur een afspraak bij de fysio, dus geen fysio gehad vandaag terwijl ik het wel nodig heb. Nu wachten tot donderdag. Eerst morgen naar de psych voor een zware sessie, emdr noemen ze dat. Vrijdag krijg ik mijn andere psych op huisbezoek. Leuk leven zo (not).

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@neetje sterkte!! 

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, kan merken dat die medicijnen helpen :Big Grin:  Stukken minder buikpijn,, Weet alleen niet hoelang ik die medicijnen mag gebruiken,, Maar goed,, als ze helpen slik ik ze het liefst altijd :Big Grin: , Met me rug gaat het ook al een beetje beter, Was afgelopen vrijdag bij de therapeut geweest dus had van het weekend last van me rug, maar goed ik ben altijd heel erg blij met die man! Kan daar altijd goed mijn verhaal kwijt, en heb alweer nieuwe afspraken gemaakt bij hem tot 2013 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Jeejj weet ik zeker dat ik bij hem terecht kan! 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## gossie

Vanmiddag voelde ik me goed. Ik kreeg weer wat lucht.

----------


## christel1

@Do en Suske, ja mannen en alimentatie he.... kan er van meespreken en toen ik de lening van mijn huis op mijn naam wou zetten heb ik er nog heel veel ambras mee gehad tot ik er genoeg van had en naar mijn leningbureau een boze brief had geschreven dat ik het al 6 maand alleen deed, en dat ze hun centen altijd gezien hadden en waarom de lening niet ineens op mijn naam kon overgeschreven worden en dan was het rap in orde. 

Vandaag voel ik me triestig, heb gisteren vernomen dat er een oud collega van mij is overleden in dienst bij de belgsiche spoorwegen. Hij en een andere jonge collega waren 's nachts opgeroepen omdat er vandalen in de sporen liepen op een heel donkere plaats in Brussel, maar ja donker of niet je moet er naar toe.... En ze zijn ter plaatse gegaan en hebben vaststellingen gedaan. Op terugweg naar het seinhuis is mijn collega gegrepen door een trein, hij was aan het bellen met zijn collega's en heeft een trein niet horen afkomen en is langs achter aangereden... op slag dood, hij laat een vrouw en een dochter van 18 na... Iedereen heeft psychologische begeleiding gekregen die toen op dienst was maar ja... het spookt toch door je gedachten want het kan iedereen overkomen. Het was een man met veel jaren dienst en waar je kon op rekenen. Voor een paar boefjes heeft hij zijn leven gegeven, waar gaat dit eindigen ???? Echt niet leuk om zoiets te horen.... en zeker niet voor zijn vrouw en kind die hij moet achterlaten, in memory off O.W. ....

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag voor de 1e keer Trauma therapie gehad bij de psychiater. Was heel zwaar, emoties opwekken en ben nu helemaal leeg en nog steeds erg emotioneel.

Dosis anti depressiva moet ook weer verhoogd worden van 150 mg naar 200 mg

Fysiek ook slecht, neuroloog heeft geen oorzaak gevonden en laat me nu los.

Ik weet me echt geen raad meer  :Frown:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@neetje Sterkte lieverd!

Vandaag voel ik me kut,, dikke buikpijn, rugpijn, en een hoofdpijn van hier tot tokio aan toe.
Vanochtend urine ingeleverd bij de plaatsvervangende huisarts, en heb een fikse blaasontsteking. Had eigelijks veel eerder meoten komen. Zelf dacht ik van och ik heb een beginnende blaasontsteking.... Helaas neit dus,, dus nu een kuurtje gekregen 4 maal perdag 1 capsule,, om de 6 uur en het liefst met eten.. Alsof ik 4 keer per dag eet :EEK!:  Not vind 3x al moeilijk. Maja nu heb ik ook nog es aldoor bloed bij me urine dus schiet alweer lekker op dus niet! Komt me niet echt uit maja,, nu hopen dat het kuurtje snel aanslaat.... 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Agnes574

@ Neetje; sterkte lieverd!!!!
@Jorien; welke meds neem jij?? Mss heb ik er ook wat aan...
Verder veel sterkte; het zit jou ook niet mee hé!!
Liefs Ag Xx

Ik voel me vandaag érg moe; gister naar de pijnkliniek geweest; pijnlijke behandeling gehad (sympathectomie bilateraal thv L3) voor de temperatuur te verhogen in mijn rug (vanaf L3) en benen, maar het helpt wel al, al heb ik nog vrij veel pijn van de behandeling.

Paar daagjes 'plat' en veel rusten!
Maar ... komt allemaal goed hoop ik  :Smile: !

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@ agnes ik heb voor me blaasonsteking nitrofurantoine 50 mg gekregen, 4 maal per dag 1 capsule om de 6 uur,, en dat 5 dagen lang :Frown:  
Ach ja gebeurt weer veel bij mij op het moment,, maarja wat doe je er aan,, 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk beetje moe van al die medicijnen,, gisteren met me moeder wezen winkelen,, poeh dat ben ik neit meer gewent,, had er behoorlijk last van,, en 's avonds weer naar me vriend geweest, dus daar ben ik nu ook,, 
Vandaag lekker niet te veel doen,, straks nog eventjes boodschappen doen,, dan het huis nog maar eens opruimen,, hou niet van rommel en de hele eettafel ligt vol met spullen,, 

Fijn weekend allemaal!!

liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me al een klein week niet zo best heb weer last van paniekaanvallen hyperventilatie en voel me verschrikkelijk moe en mentaal gaat het ook niet zo goed. Ventje had verlof we hadden plannen voor van alles en nog wat te doen, maar helaas is er niet veel van in huis gekomen. Moet wel zeggen dat we samen wel genoten hebben dat wel. 

Voel me momenteel ook te moe om alles te lezen daarbij wens ik iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel sterkte en kracht toe met zijn zorgen/pijnen.

Heel veel liefs aan iedereen........

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lezers/vrienden van MediCity.... :Big Grin: 

ik ben een tijdje afwezig geweest en lees vandaag een aantal verhalen over het onderwerp, "Hoe Voel ik Me" triest om te lezen hoe jullie er aan toe zijn...de pijnen, de alimentatie's, de pijnkliniek, de depressie, het botprobleem, de vele medicijnen die iedereen moet slikken, de hyper en paniek, de buikpijn, èn de dood..... :Frown: 

Ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte toe, en ondanks alle toestanden een redelijke goede dag gewenst!....elke dag is er èèn en zo gaat het meestal ook met pijn!!! soms kun je je enorm eenzaam voelen in een wereld van pijn, niemand wil je lastig vallen met de klachten die iedereen al jaren heeft en soms weer verergeren!....kost veel energie èn kracht....houd moed....

het verhaal van jou Christel raakte mij erg  :Embarrassment:  Ik zie de man al weglopen op het spoor, en plòtseling wordt je dus geraakt door een trein van een bedrijf waar je voor werkt?! Vreselijk.....soms kan de dood wenslijk zijn als je erg ziek bent, maar dit is zo onverwachts dat je nabestaanden in schock verkeren....de dood is onherroepelijk.....
Sterkte Christel....

Liefs van Elisa voor allen xxx  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Hoi Elisa, lieve woorden weer van je thnx

Ik voel me al de hele week klote, moe en vies. Lichamelijk is het wel te doen, morgen weer fysio, maar mentaal zit ik er echt doorheen, niet zo heel vreemd als je behandelende psychiaters tegen je zeggen dat je "misbruikt" bent.

En dan het gevoel van eenzaamheid erbij is erg energie vretend, was weer afgevallen, ondanks dat ik toch redelijk eet.

Sterkte aan een ieder die het nodig heeft

Liefs

----------


## Neetje

Mijn katertje scooby is niet lekker en ik ben bang dat ik hem kwijt ga raken  :Frown: 

Moet om 2 uur naar de dierenarts, kost een berg geld, maar ik wil m niet kwijt, dat kan ik er niet bij hebben ... gemeente vergoedt niets

:'(

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Sterkte lief mens...het valt helemaal niet mee èènzaamheid, dat voelt zooooooooooo enorm triest aan, ik weet er alles van...je kunt je zelf eenzaam voelen in een kamer vol met mensen  :Frown:  bah wat ellendig, ik heb dan liever een dagje pijn....

Gister ben je naar de dierenarts geweest...hoe is het nu met Scooby...het verhaal klinkt niet goed...hmm verdrietig...Sterkte hoor.... :Wink:  ik leef met je mee...hou je haaks, ik hoop dat de arts nog iets kan doen voor je dier...
Probeer steeds kleine maaltijden te eten als het lukt....te mager worden is pijnlijk, je ligt dan op je botten...dag Neetje....

Dikke knuffel voor jou èn Scooby.... :Embarrassment:  van Elisa

ik voel mij redelijk goed maar wel weer dagen achter elkaar veel last van mijn hoofd..kan ik niet zo goed nadenken, maar de medicijnen helpen goed, maar het kost veel energie...dus doe ik alles in etappes...

----------


## Mizzepi

Erg moe. Verder niet zo erge last van de schouder.

----------


## dotito

Iets beter dan de afgelopen week......

----------


## Neetje

Scoop heeft gisteren en vandaag een injectie gekregen bij de dierenarts, vloeibaar voedsel middels een spuitje in zijn mond en vocht toegediend gekregen middels een infuus.

Ik geef hem morgen zelf die infuus, heb ervaring daarin vanwege ons hondje die suikerziekte had en dus weet hoe je moet prikken.

Moet m ook constant voeding geven, heb blikjes mee gekregen. Zijn lever is aangetast, vandaar dat ie af en toe in elkaar zakt van vermoeidheid ...

Hopen hopen hopen ... en ik heb al zoveel stress :s

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Heel veel sterkte maatje.....

Pff....zit met een geknelde zenuw in mijn rug.

----------


## Neetje

Thnx Do, jij ook sterkte


Life sucks :s

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds een beetje moe, maar heb gevoel dat de geknelde zenuw in mijn rug iets beter aanvoelt. Er zit nog wel iets in, maar is beter. Moet gewoon terug naar de fysio gaan dan is de pijn veel minder aanwezig. Door dat slecht voelen ben ik een tijdje niet geweest. Straks naar de tandarts brr.... :EEK!: heb het daar niet zo voor. Wat ik vandaag verder ga doen is gewoon een beetje relaxen en tot rust komen.

Heel veel liefs aan iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

he lieve dootje,
succes bij de tandarts, ik weet hoe erg je dat vindt.
ik ben ook altijd bang, de laatste x hebben ze geheel onverwacht een kies getrokken,
ik kon me dus van te voren niet bang laten maken...en het was totaal niet erg, alleen dat gekraak was niet echt wat..

vandaag ben ik weer eens voor de zoveelste week erg moe in mn hoofd door onrustig slapen.
heb gelukkig over 3 weken een afspraak in het slaapcentrum.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dank je wel lieve schat, ja ik ben inderdaad bang maar ik moet. Sukkel er al een tijdje mee en het word altijd maar erger..... :EEK!: Van tanden trekken daar heb ik ook niet zo voor.... :EEK!: denk dat ik gewoon ga lopen... :Confused: 

Alé dan kan jij binnenkort gaan voor je slaaponderzoek ben eens benieuwd? Ja dat slecht slapen dat is echt een miserie hé. Heel veel sterkte doe maar rustig aan vandaag.

liefs do x

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Do en Sietske en iedereen die t nodig heeft vandaag


Ik heb t zwaar vandaag, probeer me katje op de been te krijgen dmv eten voeren en vanmiddag een vochtinfuus op de agenda. Vanmorgen fysio gehad en vanmiddag komt humanitas langs voor papierwerk

Ik draai door, komt teveel op me af zo  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Ja soms heb je zo van die momenten dat het allemaal even teveel word.

Hou de moed erin hé man....

Hopelijk kan ze een beetje eten binnen houden.

lieve groetjes

----------


## Neetje

@Dotito

Het eten binnenhouden lukt hem wel, maar het voeren vindt hij niet leuk. Straks 200 ml vochtinfuus aansluiten en dan maar hopen dat ie blijft liggen. Scoop maakt een uitgebluste indruk, zelfs eten vermoeid hem al

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Ja kan ik me al inbeelden dat hij dat niet leuk vind, maar als hij al eten binnen houd is ook al een goed teken  :Wink: 

Vandaag weer zeer moe en mijn rug(geknelde zenuw)begint me te irriteren... :Mad: 
Gisteren tandarts geweest zenuwwortel-behandeling gehad tand is nu gevoelig. Nu hopen dat de pijn niet meer terug komt.

Iedereen heel veel liefs en sterkte toegewenst...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Heb net dierenarts weer gebeld, ik geef het even uit handen aan hun, dus scoop ga ik vandaag wegbrengen. Ik verwacht niet dat hij nog thuiskomt, want hij is er slechter aan toe dan gisteren. Hij eet niet meer, te vermoeiend, alleen zijn ogen bewegen nog en soms komt het koppie omhoog. Lopen heeft ie al helemaal geen fut voor, hij heeft ook pijn aan zijn heup.

Over mezelf hoef ik het denk niet eens te hebben  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Heel veel sterkte hopelijk komt het allemaal goed met scoop?? Zal voor je duimen.....

----------


## Ilonaa

Hoiu lieve mensen, 
Ik heb hier al niet lang gereageerd,, kwam omdat ik heb gewerkt en dan vervolgens te weinig tijd had om dan hier te komen reageren . Sorrry ! 

@ Neetje, sorry dat ik het moet zeggen maar dat ziet er niet zo goed uit voor Scoop aaa ik vind het echt zo kut voor je, maar ik hoop op een wonder voor je dat ie het alsnog red! Heel erg veel sterkte ermee ik duim echt voor je want het is echt niet leuk als je kat zo ziek is,miss een kleine troost onze kat had het ook al 2x bijna opgegeven, maar ze is zo sterk dat ze er nu nog is en ze is al 16 jaar ! Echt ik hoop het echt voor je. Een dikke knuffel voor je! 

@ Sietske hoop toch dat je ook eens beter ga slapen en dat er iets zinvols uit dat slaapcentrum komt!

@Do, hopelijk heb je nu niet meer zo veel last van je tand of iig al iets minder last ! Das altijd rot he.. Tandartsen zijn gewoon niet leuk ,gaat niemand echt voor zn plezier heen denk haha! Sterkte nog met je rug he  :Wink:  

Ik voel me eigenlijk wel redelijk oké afgelopen maandag voor het eeerst naar het MBO geweest  :Smile:  Hoop maar dat ik vrienden maak  :Smile:  Volgende week al meteen een week stage.. Eigenlijk niet zin in maarja toemaar :P Verder eigenlijk nog steeds keiveel last van mn arm, inclusief mn knie . De fysio voor mn pols is stopgezet omdat het toch niet werkte, maaar ik ga met diezelfde man in behandeling voor mn knie misschien werkt dat wel haha! . Nou weer genoeg gekletst! 

Voor degene die het nodig hebben, veel sterkte , beterschap of succes !

En eeen fijn weekend ! 


Liefffsss
Ilona

----------


## dotito

@Ilona,


Valt wel mee nu met die tand, moet nog wel volgende week terug gaan voor hem af te maken brr... :Confused: 
Voor jou ook heel veel sterkte hé meid. En heel veel succes op school en met je stage..... :Wink: 

liefs do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@ neetje sterkte lieverd! Probeer er voor je te zijn, als der iets is joh,, 
@ Ilona hopelijk helpt de fysio voor je knie! Zal je dit weekend nog wel ff reageren op je reactie,, 
@ dotito sterkte volgende week bij de tandarts!! Zo'n behandeling is nooit fijn!

vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, vanochtend lekker de stad in geweest daarna toen ik thuis kwam een dikke storm,,, bah niks aan,, verder nu nog een beetje hoofdpijn hebben maar kan ik echt niet gebruiken,, want vanavond is de bierummerschuurfeest en en en Guus Meeuwis komt ook!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jippie!! Dus hopelijk word het hier nog droog,, heb wel droog weer besteld maar goed we zullen het zien!! Ooooo ik heb er zoooo veel zin in :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Eens een keertje weer wat anders ff aan andere dingen denken,, en zien enzo andere omgeving andere klets met iedereen :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dotito

dolfijnjorien,

Heel veel plezier lieverd, geniet er maar van. En niet te zat hé.... :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Inderdaad een zenuwwortelbehandeling is echt niet fijn. Maar moet wel zeggen dat ik echt wel een goede tandarts heb die mij enorm goed begeleid/behandeld.

liefs do

----------


## Neetje

Me boefie is om half 8 vanavond overleden ... tumor in de lever die is gaan bloeden

:'(

----------


## sietske763

ach lieve neetje, wat verschrikkelijk voor je en dat nou juist terwijl je je al niet goed voelt, weer een klap erbovenop dus.........
heel veel liefs en veel sterkte.

ik ben zooooooo moe in m,n hoofd(echt niet depri hoor)
ben onderhand bijna zover dat ze me wel mogen opnemen....
maar ja...dat helpt ook niet voor mij omdat ik geen psych klachten (meer)heb.
maar ben onderhand teneinde raad

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Vind zoooo erg  :Frown:  voor je dat dit ook nog eens moet gebeuren. Weet je is nooit niet leuk als je een beestje moet afgeven, maar als het beestje lijd is het misschien beter zo. Heel veel sterkte maatje......

@Sietske,

Ja lieve schat dat is minder  :Frown:  dat je u zo voelt hé. Als jij u eigen al wil laten opnemen wil dat al wat zeggen. Komt het door het slecht slapen dat je je zo moe voelt in je hoofd? Wens je alvast heeeeel veeeeel sterkte en hoop dat je je snel een "beetje" beter voelt  :Smile: 


Vandaag voel ik me ook niet zo best  :Frown:  ben ook opgestaan met moe gevoel pff...word altijd wakker met een paniekaanval, ventje begint er ook wakker van te worden.

Aan iedereen heel veel liefs en sterkte toegewenst...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@neetje sterkte lieverd! Een beestje wat overlijd is echt niet tof, 
@ dotito dank je wel :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Heb heerlijk genoten,, en nee ben niet ladder zat maar genoeg drank gehad haha

Gisteren was Guus Meeuwis bij ons echt helemaal toppie! Ben helemaal los gegaan :Big Grin:  Eens een keertje iets anders lekkerr op stap gaan! Was alweer heeeeeel lang geleden,, Normaal ben ik geen uitgaans en dans typ maar hoe meer drank ik op had hoe meer ik stond te springen en te doen! Maar ik kon nog wle recht naar huis fietsen! :Big Grin:  toen ik thuis kwam direct mijn schoenen maar weg gegooit want die zaten onder de modder haha het was daar zo vies en nat en drassig maar dat bederfde de pret niet!!!!!

Fijne dag verder!

----------


## dotito

@dolfijnjorien,

Fijn dat je na een mindere goede tijd toch u goed geamuseerd hebt..... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

vandaag voel ik me zeer ontspannen. :Smile:  Ik hoop, dat het de aankomende weken ook zo even blijft.

----------


## dotito

Pff.....voel me echt belabberd moe en misselijk.... :Frown:  daarnet even naar de winkel geweest omdat mijn ventje weekend heeft. Tilde me echt zwaar om boodschappen te doen.

----------


## anMa

Aan neetje
Heel veel sterkte gewenst ik hoop dat jij je erdoorheen slaat
Doe het rustig aan en ga als t even kan een mooie wandeling maken in de natuur daar kom je tot rust en kun je goede energie opdoen
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Heb iets beter geslapen, maar nog wel een beetje moe.

----------


## sietske763

afschuwelijk moe

----------


## Neetje

Van een zware depressie en een trauma in een wanhopige situatie gekomen ... sluit me af voor alles en iedereen, niet goed, dat weet ik, maar ik wil rust rust en rust.

Hou jullie goed xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Ik lees net je berichtje over Scooby....Gecondoleerd met je lieve dier die het niet meer kon redden.. :Embarrassment: ......te ziek, .....helaas wat een impact op je emotie's....verdriet, maar wèl mooie herrinneringen....Heel veel Sterkte Neetje, ik vindt het zeer triest voor je...ik was er al bang voor, maar ik "hoopte" dat het nog een tijdje goed mocht gaan met Scooby...niet dus....ja dan wil je rust...even geen woorden meer...
pas goed op jezelf....ik wens je kracht toe om dit een plekje te geven...ik denk aan je en "leef" met je mee...

Liefs Elisa, plus een dikke knuffel.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ben erg verdrietig, vannacht weer bijna niet geslapen, alleen maar steeds wakker door mn centrifuge hoofd,
HA overlegt op dit moment met een psych.
ben totaal niet depri of andere psychische klachten.....maar als het zo doorgaat wordt het een opname....

----------


## sietske763

laatste nieuws;
het blijft eerst een poliklinisch consult, mo of overmorgen en dan weer verder kijken,
krijg in de eerste instantie vanavond een pilletje, pffffffffffffffffff die heb ik al weken gebruikt, heb ze toen in marokko gekocht, maar eerlijk opgebiecht.

----------


## Neetje



----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  Sterkte !!!! Mooie herrinneringen..... :Smile:  ....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag weer zeer moe op gestaan pff....ben er nu mentaal onderdoor. Kan niet meer nadenken van de vermoeidheid en barst van de hoofdpijn/rugpijn.

Hier een kaartje
Om te laten weten
Wie ziek is..... :Frown: 
Wordt hier niet vergeten  :Embarrassment: 

Wens iedereen die het moeilijk heeft heel veel kracht en sterkte toe. 

@Sietske,

Hou de moed erin hé schat....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds zeer moe, heb gisteren iets ingenomen voor te slapen ging niet anders. Heb een beetje kunnen slapen, maar voel me nu versuft en heb hoofdpijn van de medicatie. Kan niet zo goed tegen de nevenwerkingen, maar had geen keuze.

Sterkte aan iedereen die het nodig heeft.

veel liefs xxxxxxx

----------


## luna400

sterkte neetje ,ik leef met je mee ,

----------


## joshuatree

Vandaag voel ik me ....nog net niet helemaal in de put...

Sterkte iedereen die het nodig heeft!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: een prachtig gedicht die je gemaakt hebt van Scooby...( 29/8/11)  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte maar weer...

Dodito en Sietske: sterkte meiden met de rug/de spieren/de pijnen/het enorme gebrek aan slaap/akelig in het hoofd etc....zèèr ellendig!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik denk aan jullie...

Ik heb al meer dan een week enorm last van mijn hoofd....dan kan ik moeilijk nadenken en moet de migrainepillen slikken, anders kom ik de dag niet door...hèèl vreemd gevoel in dat hoofd, mijn hemel wat gebeurd er soms....'s avonds ben ik dan echt aan de latten....moet soms ook voorzichtig lopen anders sodemieter ik om... :Big Grin:  hmm voelt vervelend eerlijk gezegd...maar enfin ik ga wel elke dag door met mijn huis ruimen want stilzitten is geen optie, soms moet het even....

Sterkte voor allen die van alles meemaken, wèl of niet in de put zitten èn somber zijn, lichamelijke ongemakken hebben en even geen energie meer hebben...houd moed, elke dag een stapje vooruit is òòk positief....en soms val je weer 2 stappen terug... :Stick Out Tongue:  ieder mens weet zijn weg wel te vinden, alleen kost het zo verrekte veel tijd met pijn die steeds weer terugkeert...elke dag leren we van elkaar en als ik dan het journaal zie op tv dan bedenk ik dat "ik" mij in Nederland veilig voel èn dat ik blij ben met onze artsen en ziekenhuizen....tjaaaaaaaa ik mijmer wat voor mij uit....dag Allemaal...gewoon maar even schreeuwen als het te gek wordt toch? ik ga nu de natuur in met Bhody mijn hondje...even wat rust aan mijn hoofd....

Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## gabry

Gefrustreerd omdat ik mijn zoon van bijna 16 niet uit zijn bed krijg smorgens om naar school te gaan, wat een pokke-ellende elke dag @#%^&**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LEUK! KINDEREN!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag had ik iets beter geslapen, maar de vermoeidheid kan nog tellen. Nu is het wel zo dat ik sinds een uurtje hoofdpijn heb gekregen. Moest om half 3 bij de tandarts langs (zenuwwortel-behandeling)  :Confused:  en de verdoving was best zwaar, vandaar de hoofdpijn. Moest er dan 1 uur half met mijn mond open zitten pff...best wel vermoeiend. Ben wel blij dat het vandaag de laatste keer was dat ik moest gaan. Zo kan ik er weer voor een half jaar tegen(hoop ik :Confused: ).

Zo ben wel ergens blij vandaag  :Smile:  ben mijn nieuwe zonnebril gaan afhalen na 2 weken wachten :Big Grin:  ene van Armani :Smile:  Moest wel een tijdje wachten omdat die op sterkte moest. Ach is geen goedkope, maar ik doe er heel lang mee met een zonnebril dan mag die wel van goede kwaliteit zijn hé. Heb met mijn oude ook bijna 10 jaar gedaan, nu is hij wel wat aan verslijten.


@Gabry,

Tja....kinderen van die leeftijd(puberteit) zijn niet altijd makkelijk hé. Een beetje geduld en komt wel goed  :Wink:  Mijn dochter had een paar jaar geleden ook zo van die kuren, nu is het er ondertussen wel uit hoor  :Big Grin: 

@Josh,

Fijn nog iets van jou te horen 

Sterkte hé man.... :Wink: 


Wens iedereen nog heel veel sterkte en een fijne dag toe.

En voor diegene die naar school gaan succes hé.....

Heel veel liefs 

do

----------


## Neetje

Gisteren trauma therapie gehad, vanmorgen fysio bezocht, vanmiddag humanitas op bezoek geweest voor mijn administratie, daarna nog 1,5 uur mijn andere psychiater op huisbezoek ...

Ik ben zoooooooo vreselijk kwaad!!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## christel1

@Neetje, met kwaad blijven los je echt niets op.... ofwel ga je verder met je leven, ofwel blijf je je wentelen in zelfmedelijden. Vroeg of laat moet je daar een punt achter zetten en alleen maar naar de toekomst kijken en niet naar het verleden. Het zal cru overkomen en je zal kwaad zijn op mij, ben ik zeker van maar bij de pakken blijven zitten lost echt niets op. 
Iedereen loopt soms wel eens een trauma op, de ene kan het al wat beter verwerken dan de andere. 
Elke dag schrijf je hier dat je kwaad bent, dat je dit hebt, dat je dat hebt... en eerlijk soms heb ik geen zin meer om nog te komen kijken omdat het altijd hetzelfde verhaal is. 
Iedereen voelt zich soms ellendig, ik ook.... life sucks zeg ik dan en morgen komt er weer een andere dag... Maar de keuze zal uiteindelijk bij jou liggen of je je blijft wentelen in medelijden of dat je de stap zet naar de toekomst en dat is maar 1 persoon die dat kan doen en dat ben jij, geen pil, geen dokter, niks kan je daarbij helpen enkel JIJ...
Do blij te horen dat je wortelkanaalbehandeling eindelijk achter de rug is, tandartsen zijn nooit fijn om naartoe te gaan maar soms kan je niet anders he ? En Do mijn dochter is geslaagd hoor, we wachten nog op het resultaat van haar bachelor paper maar daar heb ik het volste vertrouwen in, dus op naar haar masterjaar... 
Gabry, kinderen van die leeftijd kunnen soms erg vervelend zijn.... maar op 16 moet hij wel al gaan beseffen dat studeren noodzakelijk is als hij later een goeie job wilt. Geef hem eens een lijstje met hoe duur het leven is en wat hij later allemaal zal moeten bekostigen van zijn loon als hij er alleen komt voor te staan.... misschien zullen zijn ogen dan open gaan. Heb ik trouwens eens gedaan bij mijn zoon omdat hij vond dat hij "te veel" moest bijdragen thuis, 350 euro, heb hem het totaalplaatje eens gemaakt van moest hij alleen wonen wat hij dan zou nodig gehad hebben, hij heeft direct gezegd, ok mama, nu snap ik het, het leven is duur... 
Nog een fijn weekend 
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Dag Christeltje,

Jou dag kan niet meer stuk zeker  :Big Grin:  ben blij voor jou en je dochter dat ze geslaagd is. Je zal wel fier zijn op haar zeker. Doet deugd hé als moeder dat je kind/kinderen hun best doen  :Smile:  Wenst haar een hele dikke proficiat van mij.

Ja wat betreft die  :Confused:  zenuwwortel-behandeling ben inderdaad blij  :Smile:  dat dat achter de rug is. 

En wat betreft over Neetje ja je klinkt wel cru, maar je hebt gelijk hoor! Soms heeft een mens een shockeffect  :EEK!:  nodig om wakker te worden. Ach vroeg of laat zal hij wel wakker worden!! Maar ik kan wel in zijn situatie komen hij zit met verdriet en dat vraagt tijd hé. Ook ik heb lang geleden diep gezeten en toen heeft mijn moeder en mijn tante mij ook eens goed wakker geschud. En leven is niet altijd rooskleurig zeker niet als je bekijkt wat iedereen hier mankeert en de buitenwereld. Leven is inderdaad te kort, we moeten er alle dagen beste  :Smile:  van maken en van iedere dag proberen te genieten  :Wink: 

Heel veel liefs xxx

Vandaag beter geslapen.... :Smile:  doet me deugd want dat was lang geleden. Vanavond voor de eerste keer naar de avondschool(kookles)ben eens benieuwd. Zie er wel naar uit  :Big Grin:  is even uit die dagelijkse sleur.

Fijne weekend nog voor iedereen...... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do en wat eten we vanavond in de kookles ???? Ik kom eten dan ....

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Zal het je morgen laten weten, maar denk dat we vandaag nog niets gaan koken. Is de eerst dag waarschijnlijk zal dat zijn kennismaking en wat introductie.

Je mag altijd eens komen eten hoor  :Big Grin:  

Moet nu gaan vertrekken veeeel liefs xx  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

christel ik lees hier wat je schrijf naar neet ,het klink wel hard maar het is uiteindelijk wel zo ,misschien moet hij juist wakker geschud worden .
iedereen heb hier zijn verdriet ,ellende ,kwaadheid .maar als berichtjes van neet lees word ik nog meer depressief ,
neet ik bedoel het echt niet kwaad maar je moet echt door .het pad dat je neemt is het pad dat je kiest .de dag dat je twijfel is de dag dat je verliest .
iedereen het beste en probeer wat van het weekend te genieten .

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voelde ik mij reddelijk goed :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  (ondanks alle pijntjes rug,buik,etc)
Vanmorgen wou ik uitslapen,, maar ging niet door,, kon niet maar slapen dus toen heb ik eerst mijn boek maar even uitgelezen,, vervolgens lekker douche,, daarna kwam een vriendin van me moeder bij ons,, dus dat was ook wel ff gezellig,, toen eten,, en na het eten snel snel snel snel snel klaarmaken,, en kwam tot ontdekking dat ik geen geld in huis ppfff ook dat nog,, dus snel haasten naar een pin autmaat was natuurlijk buiten werking! dus snel de winkel in daar was de pinautmaat weg gehaald,, dus bij de balie maar pinnen,, toen snel snel snel naar de shiatsu therapie pff deed flink zeer! Heb nu ook weer goed last van me rug,, maar goed,,had met die man ook nog over negatief en positief blablalab, en hij zei al van in vind je al een stuk positiever dan toen je heir voor het eerst kwam! en de rest van het uurtje ging het een beetje over het schuurfeest van afgelopen weekend,, en over eemspop festival wat der bijna aankomt haha lekker kletsen over koetjes en kalfjes! en toen naar me broer die was aan het oefenen op zijn trekker met ploegen, want volgende week heeft hij de nationale pploegwedstrijden van nederland!!!!!!!!! Vind het zzo top dat hij daar aan mee mag doen!! Toen naar huis,, en daarna bij de buurtjes op visiste en daar gegeten en daaar heb ik eigelijk de hele avond gezeten,, 

Welterusten!

----------


## dotito

Zo gisteren dan voor de eerste naar de kookles geweest, moet zeggen dat de eerste kennismaking goed mee viel. We hebben goed gelachen en ik zie het voor 100 % zitten. Het was vooral introductie en een rondleiding in de school. Ben echt blij dat ik de stap heb gezet ook al zal het met momenten zwaar zijn, maar koken is voor mij een ontspanning als je dan ziet wat we allemaal gaan maken...... :Stick Out Tongue:  njammie.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Is wel zo dat ik een hele boterham moet aankopen, maar eens je u gerief hebt is het voor heel u leven. Dus straks op zoek naar een koksmes en ect.....

Nu heb ik mij ook ingeschreven voor yoga/meditatie en het geen mij bevalt ga ik vanaf volgende week doen. Heb een paar jaar geleden nog eens yoga gedaan en dat was best leuk en ik kwam daar tot rust van.

Weet je zal blij zijn dat ik terug iets om handen heb heb dat nodig. Sinds dat mijn dochter op kot is is het hier thuis zo wat leeg. Kan mijn draai niet echt meer vinden. Denk dat me deugd zal doen dat ik terug wat bezig ben met van alles en nog wat. Oké er zullen dagen zijn dat het me minder afgaat, maar die heb ik nu ook.

Zo bij deze wens ik iedereen nog een heel fijn weekend toe  :Wink: 

liefs do x

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Zeg man ik zie dat je profiel helemaal leeg is en dat je alles hebt gewist, "waarom man". Je mag het niet te persoonlijk opnemen. Is niet de bedoeling om jou pijn te doen hoor. 

Oké, Christel komt misschien cru over, en ze had het misschien wat anders moeten verwoorden, maar ergens heeft ze wel een beetje gelijk "toch". Ik begrijp dat het bij jou in verkeerde keelgat is geschoten, maar IEDEREEN heeft hier wel goed voor met jou!

Vind echt spijtig man, we willen jou alleen maar helpen.

Vind echt jammer 

lieve groetjes do

----------


## sietske763

kom op neetje,
nu niet weglopen, snap wel dat je miss boos bent of verdrietig, kom op joh!!!
dit is echt een heel begripvol forum en de ene is in meerdere ogen leuker of minder leuk, maar dat hou je overal!

heb zelf ook veel moeilijkheden gehad, ken eenzaamheid en verdriet maar al te goed en echt.....met positief zijn kom je verder,
heb ook net weer rotweken gehad, moet weer naar psych terwijl ik er eindelijk af was...dat is ook een grote teleurstelling, maar uiteindelijk zal het zich weer ten goede keren.
het positieve is dat de centrifuge weer uit mn hoofd is!
HEERLIJK!!!~

iedereen veel liefs en sterkte

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me shitt,, nog steeds focking rugpijn gister kon ik amper een hand in me rug leggen of dat deed al heel erg zeer,, vandaag gat dat ietsjes beter maar heb nog zo´n buikpijn :Frown:  das echt niet tof,, weet ook niet meer wat ik ermee moet! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  Miss morgen maar weeer nar de huisarts :Frown: 

Vandaag verder aan het uitzoeken wat voor zorgverzekering ik straks het beste kan hebben,, pff valt niet mee om dat uit te zoeken!!! 

Liefs,

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Hallo waar ben je? ... :Embarrassment: 
ik lees zojuist alle berichtjes die hier geschreven zijn....
het moet je pijnlijk hebben getroffen en je zult gekwetst zijn door de woorden dat kan ik mij indenken....
tòch denken we hier allemaal over na! de mensen die met je meeleven daar krijgen we een fijne band mee, èn de mensen die soms een harde "waarheid" zeggen daar zijn we door geraakt...het doet pijn, het kwetst, en je kunt woest worden!!! tòch is het dapper om het te zeggen....
op 1/9/11 zeg jij: "ik ben zooooooooo vreselijk kwaad!!!" misschien was dat wel goed en is dat gekomen "na" je traumatherapie.....als we verdriet hebben om ellende, scheiding, of een relatie die uitgaat, of anders òf we verliezen een dierbare, ( kind/ouder/zus/broer/vriend/vriendin) dan zijn we zeer verdrietig, we rouwen om datgene wat we verloren hebben...daar zijn fases voor...de laatste fase is Boosheid/Woede, we kunnen er zowat in stikken...gooi het eruit en denk gewoon eens rustig na over wat hierboven geschreven wordt....niemand van MediCity is "de vijand" allemaal zijn we kwetsbaar en hebben we pijn/verdriet en andere ellende....we zijn "hier" om elkaar te steunen....òòk ik heb wel eens een dag dat ik zin heb om iemand helemaal verrot te schelden...  :Stick Out Tongue:  dat komt omdat ik mij dan heel slecht in mijn vel voel, of pijn heb , of vindt dat een ander zeurt....dan krijg je behoefte om je hart te luchten, en dan is het raak....voorbeeld: gisteren ( zondag) liep ik met mijn hondje buiten en ik had last van enorme vermoeidheid en zeer stramme pijnlijke gewrichten...wat gebeurd er?...er loopt een man met een Rothweiler ( hond) en mijn hond raakt er enorm van slag door en blaft voor zijn leven. :Frown: ..de man blijft vlakbij mij staan en mijn hond draaide met de hondenlijn om mijn benen 1 a 2 keer...hij lacht...pfffffff Ik niet!!! ik schreeuwde GVD uit de grond van mijn hart en schreeuwde nog harder...Donder Op..... :Mad:  de man liep door, en ik moest afkoelen...vannacht kon ik niet slapen, ik maak nooit zoveel kabaal maar het had een "reden" dat ik zo uitviel...niet fijn, maar het moest gewoon....grrrrr ik was razend.....
lieve Neetje....zoek je weg a.u.b. maak nieuwe vrienden, ik zie dat je iedereen eruit gedonderd hebt hier op Medicity.... :Big Grin:  als de pijn wegtrekt kom dan weer terug....denk erover na....je doet je best, "Therapie" is goed, pillen kunnen af en toe noodzakelijk zijn om te overleven maar dàn moet "jij" het zelf doen....pas goed op jezelf....we doen allemaal ons best hier...het is zalig om eens lekker wat te vertellen of te mopperen...( hèèrlijk) en dan houden we op met zeiken, en gaan we fris ( hun hum) aan een nieuwe dag beginnen....tot horens....tot ziens....òòk ik doe niet alles goed, maar soms wordt er een spiegel voorgehouden en zie ik wat ik verkeerd doe....soms kwetst dat, maar ik "leer" er ook van...ik heb lang nog niet alle wijsheid in mij, maar ik leer van Jonge mensen èn Oude mensen....See You....hou je haaks en kom snel weer terug!!!!

Warme groet van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Wat kan jij toch dingen mooi verwoorden zeg.... :Smile:  en is zoals je zegt iedereen hier heeft zijn zorgen/problemen/ziektes en we zijn er om elkaar in goede en slechte tijden te steunen  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag iets minder goede dag de slaap was weer niet al te best. Sinds korte tijd slaapwandel ik weer en ik word 's nachts altijd in paniek wakker. Door ik uit mijn bed stap en ik altijd tegen een muur aanbots auw.... :Big Grin:  wel grappig, maar vooral niet leuk  :Frown:  Door ik niet weg slaag ik in paniek pff...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Hoi lieverd.... :Embarrassment: 

Ik schrijf zoals ik het beleef en voel....soms wordt het een lang verhaal maar dat moet dan even...ik ben aan het spijbelen...ik moet mijn huis wederom ruimen ( elke dag) maar ik heb niet zo'n zin vandaag..het loopt wat anders... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zenuwwortelbehandeling....brrrrrrrrr wat ellendig, ik heb het mee mogen maken..dan ben je zo blij als je uit die stoel komt.....en 1 1/2 uur je mond openhouden is verschrikkelijk gewoon, ik moest dan in januari afgelopen jaar...hopenlijk heb je geen pijn meer...

Nieuwe Armani bril...Wauw meid...Klasse...poepie sjiek...haha geweldig!  :Big Grin: 

Kooklessen..ik wens je er veel vreugde èn plezier mee, als ik dichterbij woonde dan ging ik graag met je mee op curses, òòk ik houd van koken maar niet voor mij alleen...genieten maarrrrrrrrr en koop goede messen!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sterkte met het slaapwandelen...voorzichtig maar, eng hoor....

Liefs van Elisa, xxx.

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja en de bril staat me echt goed ben er zo blij mee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .... :Stick Out Tongue:  hi hi. En wat betreft dat koken ik doe dat ook heel graag vooral experimenteren  :Big Grin:  Ja jammer dat we zo ver uit elkaar wonen anders konden we samen gaan. 

En wat betreft die zenuwwortel - behandeling ben echt blij....:dat dat achter de rug is brr.... :Confused:  :Wink:  Maar ben wel blij dat ik geen pijn meer heb  :Smile:  

liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito:  :Wink: 

Joehoeeeeeeee, Gaaf joh die bril, en wat zul je ervan genieten, ik zie het helemaal voor mij...ik houd ook van brillen..( zonnebrillen ) ..beter èèn goede dan 5 verschillende die niet echt lekker zitten ...èn kwaliteit is duurder, maar heb je vèèl aan!!! maar jij hebt een bril denk ik die je altijd op hebt overdag? veel plezier ermee...

Koken kan zeer ontspannend zijn, vooral als je kinderen òf je partner ervan meeeten, die mogen dan proeven!!!!!!!!!!! zalig toch? dag Dodito, sterkte met je ledematen en alles....fijne dag...

Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja mijn ventje kan er ook echt van genieten hoor als ik iets klaar gemaakt hebt. Dan zie ik zijn ogen zo glunderen...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En mijn dochter vind het altijd zalig als ik een dessert klaar maken, daar kan ze ook echt van smullen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Is inderdaad zeer leuk om iemand te zien genieten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  van het geen je hebt klaar gemaakt. 

Wat betreft over een zonnebril, ik geef ook liever iets meer uit dan een paar verschillende te hebben die op niets trekken. Is ook zo dat mijn zonnebril ook nog eens op sterkte moest, omdat ik overdag inderdaad een bril draag dan kun je zomaar niet veranderen van zonnebril. Is wel dat ik het afwissel met daglenzen, want altijd een bril opzetten dat is ook niets voor mij hoor pff.... Heb er nog altijd een hekel.... :Mad: aan  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed.... :Big Grin:  heb zeer goed geslapen eindelijk is een beetje uitgerust. Vanmiddag na een x aantal weken terug naar de fysio. Zal even wennen zijn, maar zal me deugd doen.

Fijne dag voor iedereen.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Hèèrlijk dat "jij" je man en je kinderen èn je gasten kunt verwennen met je liefdevolle kookkunsten...succes met je curses, ontzettend gaaf dat je dat doet voor jezelf!!!! goed zo!!!  :Big Grin:  een mooie bril doet wonderen..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

veel sterkte bij de Fysio, het is pijnlijk maar het moet....ik heb geleerd dat "na" een bezoek van de "Fysio" ik onmiddellijk een pijnstiller moest nemen om de ergste pijn te stillen...hou je haaks lieverd....als het maar weer een stuk beter gaat ovr een tijdje!!! toi toi toi...dikke kus xxx 

Vandaag voel ik mij aardig....gèèn hoofdpijn/mirgraine ( afkloppen) redelijk geslapen, misschien door dat herfstweer...hoolimoosie wat een storm en regen gisteravond/nacht...daar liep ik dan met mijn hondje. :Frown: ...Zeiknat geworden...ik vond het zielig voor hem ( Bhody) maar minder voor mij... :Big Grin:  vandaag maar weer een doos met papieren doorspitten, ik ben mijn huis/flat aan het ruimen....pfffffffffff maar enfin ik kan wel zeuren, maar het "moet" gewoon....eind december moet het klaar zijn....ik doe alles in etappes dan kom ik er ook....het gaat om het eindresultaat!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
ik gooi na een jaar altijd alles weg wbt papieren,
daarna heb ik ze natuurlijk weer eens nodig.....
maar ik heb gemerkt dat niemand daar over valt,
ik noem gewoon naam postcode en woonplaats en ze kijken zelf in de pc en zo krijg ik alles toch gedaan zonder papieren.
je zegt gewoon tegen de instanties dat je ernstig ADHD hebt.....en je krijgt alle hulp die je nodig hebt voor verzekeringen enz

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me vandaag redelijk .... maar ik blijf me extreem moe voelen; vandaar dat ik hier minder aanwezig ben... sorry!!
Ik zou een hele week kunnen slapen geloof ik!!
Weet deels hoe het komt; druk gehad en vroeg eruit gemoeten ivm pijnkliniek behandelingen en auto invoeren/inschrijven vanuit NL>naar België ... tjeesus,wat een gedoe!! Eén x, nooit meer! Maar gelukkig is alles geregeld nu; nu nog bijrusten  :Wink: !

Liefs voor allemaal!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Petra717

Rust lekker uit Aggie

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me verschikkelijk moe,, 
Vanmorgen begonnen met stage,, in groep 2 wel heel erg anders dn groep 4,, erg vermoeiende dag,, 
verder heb ik nog verschikkelijk last van mijn rug,, echt zo neit tof,, 
vanmiddag bij de psych geweest,, waarschijnlijk nog 2 keer en dan ben ik daar klaar :Big Grin:  Als het da net zo goed gaat als nu,, maar dat weet ik wel zeker, dat zeg ik gewoon als ik daar zit dat het goed gaat,, kwil daar toch weg!!
nou ik ga llekker slapen,, morgen weer de hele dag stage!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Agnes574

> Rust lekker uit Aggie


Thanks Pettie! Zal binnenkort Skype instaleren ok?
Tot gauw!! Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

@DolfijnJorien; sterkte meissie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk gisteren voor het eerst terug naar de yoga geweest wat was dat leuk zeg...... :Smile:  Best wel vermoeiend, maar ben zoooo blij dat ik de stap heb gezegd. Doet me deugd terug bezig te zijn met van alles en nog... :Big Grin: 

Voor de rest goed geslapen alleen wat stijf, maar dat moeten we er maar bij nemen.

fijne dag voor iedereen.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: sterkte met al je ledematen...pijnbestrijding valt soms helemaal niet mee....alle goeds, ik hoop dat je gauw je iets beter voelt.... :Embarrassment: 

Dootje: Geweldig Yoga...hèèl ontspannend!! je leert er goede dingen die kun je in de praktijk goed gebruiken als je pijn hebt etc...fijn dat je zo verheugd bent...Top Meid!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Oh een hoop gebeurd lees ik wel weer  :Embarrassment: 
Hopelijk komt iedereen snel in rustiger vaarwater en zorgelozere nachten en in minder pijn!
Wil wel op iedereen apart reageren, maar even geen puf voor...

Hier is alles ehm sjah wat zal ik een zeggen, moe, lusteloos, teleurgesteld, druk, beetje ziekjes, maar ook hopeloos verliefd  :Smile:  Dus ups en downs, en komt allemaal wel weer goed  :Smile: 
Bedankt voor de pms en berichtjes ^_^

----------


## sietske763

helemaal happy en zoooooooo blij....
heb vannacht eindelijk weer eens een goede nacht gemaakt!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Fijn te lezen dat je blij bent door lekker te slapen..... :Wink: 

Vanmorgen vroeg wakker, maar ik voel me toch goed.... :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

voel me alweer goed, slapen doet wonderen!

iedereen zover mogelijk een redelijk/goed weekend!
anderen, veel sterkte en liefs

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat is waar slapen doet inderdaad wonderen; je kan er bergen mee verzetten  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Bedankt voor je raad lieffie, wat ik nu ook doe is direct na de fysio een pijnstiller nemen en moet zeggen dat dat zeer goed helpt.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

ah ben deze morgen van de trap gedonderd, resultaat een blauwe bips, er staat precies een halve pompelmoes op en begint goed blauw te zien en ik weet nu ook niet goed hoe ik moet gaan zitten en heb er ook een verstuikte vinger aan overgehouden, het moet natuurlijk op zaterdag gebeuren nu de apotheek niet meer open is, dus geen zalf kunnen gaan halen om het blauw wat te verminderen, kan er misschien wat fond de teint op doen maar mijn bips zit toch onder mijn rok of broek he..... het had erger kunnen zijn he ???

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap Christel!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Wauw gaaf meid dat je eens een nachtje lekker hebt kunnen slapen...Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben blij voor je..... :Big Grin: 

Dodito: Goh wat hèèrlijk dat het je helpt....ik had ook vaak zoveel pijn dat ik er moeite mee had...."meteen" een pijnstiller nemen als je thuis bent en niet eerst gaan shoppen ( geintje) haha ..fijn om te horen Do  :Embarrassment: 

Christel: Hooliemoosie wat pijnlijk Christel..... :Frown:  let erop dat je wervels niet verschoven zijn door deze valpartij, anders moet je nog naar de bottenkraker...Sterkte...balen altijd dat soort ongelukken in het weekend, ik ken dat gevoel...Bahhhhhh  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieee

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 't is ambetant dat ik nu maar op 1 kant van mijn bips kan zitten/liggen maar ja het had veel erger kunnen zijn he... heb wel wat rugpijn ook maar of het nu van de val komt of van de normale rugpijn, dat kan ik niet zeggen en voor kontpijn kan je niet veel nemen he :-)

----------


## bea1957

Hallo Christel,gevallen je was nog niet wakker of wat duizelig je had gebroken ribben enz.kunnen hebben.Dat zal niet voor te lachen zijn op een zacht kussen zitten,en blijven bewegen denk dat het beste zal zijn.Dafalgan nemen voor de pijn en morgen naar de apotheek.Als ik s'morgens wakker word moet ik het eerste half uur tog uit mijn doppen kijken,wat stijf en wat duizelig gaat daarna wel over.Moet je morgen werken?Christel alvast sterkte en niet meer vallen he!!!of hou je goed vast.Groetjes met knuffels van Bea

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Super om te horen  :Big Grin: 

@ Do,
Fijn dat je je goed voelde ondanks korte nacht  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Dat is ook wat... naja ergens een gelukje dat het niet erger was natuurlijk, alhoewel niet weten hoe je moet zitten ook erg vervelend is... ja en die val zal ongetwijfeld je rugpijn erger hebben gemaakt.. hopelijk voel je je vlug weer wat beter en idd pijnstiller en zalf halen morgen! Sterkte!

@ Elisabeth,
Hoe is het met jou? Leuk weekend gehad?

@ Bea,
Hoe is het met jou?

Ik voel me weer wat beter, maar beetje brak van leuke maar lange dag gister ^_^ Barbeque thuis was gezellig en daarna housewarming bij een goede vriend, werd weer veels te laat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Vandaag voel ik me ok ... heb heerlijk geslapen, das al een super-plus-punt  :Wink: .
Gister naar de pijnkliniek geweest op consultatie; moest melden dat stellatum links (arm) niet werkte ... was bang voor 'leer er maar mee leven met die pijn', maar de oorzaak werd ontdekt; stellatum een niveau te laag gezet en nu mag ik morgen al voor een nieuw stellatum; joepie! Artse heeft me ertussen gepropt,want anders moest ik tot eind okt wachten en dat zag ik écht niet zitten ivm de pijn (tegen de avond zoveel pijn dak niets meer door mijn keel kreeg om te eten!!). Ook de pijn in m'n linkerbeen is 'verklaard'; PRF begint uit te werken, dus in okt een nieuwe PRF ...
Verder sta ik op de wachtlijst voor een TENS-app, waardoor ik zelf pijnlijke plekken kan behandelen... ben benieuwd!

@Christel; doe rustig aan en als de pijn niet betert, ga naar je arts voor foto's!!
Beterschap meissie!!

@Do; Hou dat goede gevoel vast  :Wink:  

@Bea en Elisabeth; hoe gaat het met jullie??

@Sietske; héy lieverd, slaap je nog steeds goed? Hoe ist met het schilderen?

@Luuss; verzorg jezelf lieffie!! Hopelijk voel je je snel beter en energieker .. en rustig in je hoofd!

@Iedereen; een fijne dag met hopelijk leuke momenten en zo min mogelijk pijn...
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Dag lieve Aggie,

Fijn te lezen dat je vandaag goed geslapen hebt. Wel jammer dat je nog zoveel pijn hebt. Langs de ene kant goed dat je met u pijnmedicatie hebt kunnen stoppen, maar langs de andere kant heb je wel terug meer pijn. Hoop dat je misschien binnenkort geholpen bent met dat TENS - apparaat. Als je iets meer daarover weet kan je me dan daarover iets laten weten. In ieder geval heel veel sterkte lieve schat met u pijn. 

En succes voor morgen hé hoop dat niet teveel pijn gaat doen.

Heel veel liefs en dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje moe, maar goed. Straks naar de yoga zal me in ieder geval deugd doen.

----------


## bea1957

hallo,vandaag en voelde het al aankomen zit ik in depressie.Voel de pijn over heel mijn hoofd.Snap het tog niet goed,neem s'morgens wellbutrin en s'avonds cymbalta.Heb een afspraak gemaakt bij de psychiater,maar kan er tevroegst 12oktober bij.Als het niet vlug beterd ga ik naar mijn huisarts.Groetjes met knuffels voor iedereen en we zien morgen maar weer.

----------


## dotito

@bea,

Dat is minder dat je in een depressie zit, in ieder geval heel veel sterkte en de moed nooit laten zakken hé hoe zwaar je het ook hebt. En als het niet gaat moet je maar naar je huisarts gaan, je moet er niet mee blijven rondlopen.


liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee lieve mensen =)
Veel gebeurd hier lees ik..
Ik zal vanaf nu echt jullie proberen te gaan bijhouden en weer wat vaker te gaan reageren,maar heb 2 dagen per week stage en 2 school en 1 dag werk ik dan waarschijnlijk dus vandaar dat ik er minder opzat/zit, maar zal het proberen hoor ! 

Ik voel me vandaag wel redelijk, heb echt ontiegelijk veel pijn in mn knie & pols...
De revalidatiearts zei overigens nog niet veel bijzonders,hij ging overleggen met dr.Feitz
(mn eigen dokter zegmaar) En dan belt ie me vrijdagochtend weer op. Maar hij wilt dat de fysio me gaat begeleiden , en tips enzo geeft hoe ik daarmee moet omgaan in mn werk en school enzo. Dus met andere woorden je moet er mee leren leven.. maar sorry ik kan het gewoon niet accepteren heb die hand ech keihard nodig. Er moet gwn iets mee gebeuren. 

Verder moet ik nog een gesprek voeren met de huisarts, maar vergeet steeds te bellen 
-.-. 

Op school gaat het ook wel goed hoor, maar heb zulk makkelijk rekenen echt alsof we DOM zijn.... netzoals engels net zo makkelijk nederlands heb ik geen leraar voor dus die weet ik tniet haha ! Stage gaat ook wel goed. 

Heb sinds vandaag een OV-Chipkaart, maar wat een gekut nu al,, het schijnt dat ik elke keer dat als ik ga reizen 20 euro er op moet hebben staan, en als je dan uitcheckt het er weer terug op komt min de reiskosten zegmaar dus mijn ritje kost 3,50 ( dan krijg ik dus 16,50 teruggestort) maar dus je moet zorgen dat er minimaal 20 euri opstaat om te kunnen reizen, Afijn ik heb er nu 30 euro opstaan en maar hopen dat het morgen goed gaat  :Smile: .

Genoeg gekletst hahaa! Ik wens iedereen die het nodig heeft beterschap,sterkte of succes en minder pijn  :Wink:  En hoop dat het op den duur met iedereen wat beter gaat ! Fijne avond nog en fijne donderdag alvast!

Veel lieffsss,,

Ilona

----------


## Suske'52

Terug van weggeweest , moet nog wel veel bijlezen ......was hier zodanig druk ....stressen .....hopenlijk valt alles in plooi ...'t zal wel..... positief denken ....Aan ieder een zonnige groet .. :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Welkom terug Suske.... :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Welkom terug Suske.

Ben beetje grieperig

----------


## dotito

Vandaag een beetje moe en wat hoofdpijn. Denk dat dat van de fysio en de yoga komt. Weet je doet me langs ene kant zo'n deugd er ik er terug even tussenuit kan zijn, maar langs de andere kant vraagt het toch veel van mijn lichaam. Ach vandaag heb ik goed wat kunnen rusten. Zo kan ik er morgen weer tegenaan voor de kookles  :Wink:  

Heel veel sterkte aan iedereen 

do

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Een beetje versuft! Heb je eens een dagje vrij van je werk zit je de gehele dag binnen  :Wink: 
Ach zodadelijk even lekker in het zonnetje een wandeling maken  :Smile:  ben ik weer opgeladen!

----------


## Suske'52

@Christel  :Smile:  hoe is het met de blauwe kont???? ...BETERSCHAP  :Wink: ...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Ah fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt  :Smile: 
Oh wat een misser dat ze de stellatum verkeerd geplaatsh ebben, naja fijn dat je ertussen gepropt werd voor de herkansing en hopelijk gaat dat wel goed en werken!
Hopelijk slinkt die wachtlijst en kan je dat TENS snel uitproberen, anders zou ik zeggen Elisabeth heeft er een, misschien mag je die testen  :Wink: 

@ Do,
JA bewegen kan zo goed zjin maar ook wel spierpijn geven he... hopelijk was de kookles leuk!

@ Bea,
Ah dat is vervelend dat je zolang moet wachten! 
Ik sluit me aan bij Dotito.... hopelijk komt er snel een lichtpuntje  :Smile: 
Dikke knuffel en sterkte!

@ Ilonaa,
Geeft niet hoor als je niet altijd tijd of puf hebt om te reageren, hebben we allemaal wel eens  :Wink: 
Fijn dat het op school en stage wel goed gaat, maar echt minder dat je nog steeds zoveel pijn hebt zonder goede oplossing! 
Ja dat met die OVchip, hopelijk krijg je daar geen problemen mee, want is mij en veel mensen die ik ken al overkomen dat die kaart het gewoon niet meer doet ineens (je checkt in voordat je de trein in gaat en dan controleert de conducteur en inene doet ie het niet meer  :Confused:  of je zet er saldo op en dan staat het niet op de kaart)

@ Suske,
Welkom terug en nem je tijd lieverd! Hoop dat alles terug in de plooi valt en het weer wat rustiger wordt allemaal!

@ Ronald,
Beterschap!

@ femke,
Hopelijk heeft de wandeling je goed gedaan  :Smile: 
En ja soms moet je in huis dingen doen terwijl je liever buiten zou zijn...

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, nog steeds concentratie van een mug, maar lichamelijk gaat het weeral beter  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Ontzettend veel stress
2 volwassen dochters en ze zeuren allebei aan mijn hoofd
Om onbelangrijke zaken
Heb ik ze toch teveel verwend blijkbaar
Een woont weer thuis en gaat scheiden en ik word er tegen mijn zin teveel bij betrokken
Kan het niet begrijpen maar wil toch wel steun geven aan haar maar ik denk dat ze er spijt van gaat krijgen en ik kan t niet tegenhouden 
En de andere is blijkbaar niet snel tevreden met wat ze heeft
Tja ik laat t maar voor wat t is en hoop dat ze snel begrijpen dat ze fout bezig zijn
Sorry moest t ff kwijt.
 :Mad: 
AnMa

----------


## Agnes574

Goed om het neer te schrijven anMa!!
Héél véél sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje verdrietig. Gisteren kwam mijn ventje thuis met zeer slecht nieuws.... :Frown:  Naaste collega waar hij dag en nacht mee samen werkte is tijdens een verhuis neergevallen op zijn hoofd met gevolg klinische dood. Normaal is mij man iemand die goed kan relativeren en die altijd zeer optimistische is, maar gisteren was hij er helemaal onderdoor.

Hopelijk komt mijn ventje vandaag thuis met een beter gevoel en hopelijk met misschien goed nieuws. Vind ook heel erg hoor voor die man pff.. man was zo aan wachten op zijn pensioen hij moest nog 1 jaar doen en dan kon hij op pensioen. Collega had ook al zeer veel meegemaakt 3 overbruggingen had hij al gehad en nog allerlei kwalen. Ja zo zie je maar dat het leven zeer snel voorbij kan gaan en dat je alle dagen moet genieten alsof het de laatste kan zijn. 

@AnMa,

Ja soms is de beste leerschool hun eigen levenservaring hé. Je bedoelt het als moeder altijd goed, maar ze nemen het niet altijd aan. Je kan niet meer doen dan ze goede raad geven. Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte toe!

----------


## christel1

@Do, ja ik kan me voorstellen dat je ventje zich rot voelt als zijn collega op zo'n afschuwelijke manier moet verongelukken. Mijn 1ste liefje zijn papa is ook zo verongelukt, was aan een dak aan het werken en is er af gedonderd ook op zijn hoofd en was ook nog niet op pensioen, is nu 23 jaar geleden want mijn dochter was nog niet geboren maar herinner het me nog als de dag van gisteren. Zijn zoon was toen 24... 
@Anma, kinderen zijn van tegenwoordig niet meer snel tevreden. Ze willen altijd maar meer en meer en dat kan niet he. Toen ik ging scheiden was er geen sprake van dat ik terug thuis ging wonen, had toen ook al 2 kindjes van 4 en 5 en mijn ouders wilden dat niet. Ze heeft veel geluk dat jij er bent om haar op te vangen. Maar zo leert ze eigenlijk niet op eigen benen te staan.... maar ze beseft het niet denk ik. 
Suske, mijn blauwe kont is alle kleuren van de regenboog aan het krijgen, en Marc zijn zetels zijn veel harder dan die van mij, dus is het niet gezellig om er op te zitten, nog een beetje oppassen he... 
Agnes, hopelijk helpt de pijnstilling nu eens echt bij jou want je hebt ook al genoeg afgezien. 
Luus, hopelijk vind je snel een job, maar waar jij woont, helemaal boven in NL moet het niet evident zijn om werk te vinden... afzakken naar A'dam zou ik zeggen maar je moet daar ook nog een woonst vinden en weet niet of je daar makkelijker werk zou vinden, ben niet zo goed op de hoogte van de werkloosheidcijfers bij jullie maar toch veel succes 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## Suske'52

@Ronald  :Smile:  de grieptoestanden ....al wat beter ????  :Wink:  Beterschap !!!! 

@anMA  :Smile:  ja ...kinderen begrijpen ????In deze huidige tijd ...niet makkelijk ...ik zie dit bij kleinkinderen ook, oudste bijna 18 jaar ...d'andere 15- 12 jaar ...nu dochter aan het scheiden is, voor hun verandert er niets ...hun leventje moet verder gaan ....eender hoe ... ik begrijp ook de scheiding dochter ook niet TENVOLLE maar ja ...we moeten haar wel steunen ......ik ben ook 22 jaar geleden gescheiden ...maar dan zat ik al op mijn tandvlees :EEK!:  zo druk ik dit uit .....( ex- 2 x gedwongen opname gebeurt ) ....ik had geen ouders /alleen met 3 kleine kinderen ..... soms denk ik ook ...heb ik het hun te gemakkelijk gemaakt door de omstandigheden????? 

Ieder leeft tegenwoordig meer voor eigen geluk....niet meer zo familie/gezin gericht ....eigen persoon eerst .....is dit de luxe vd.tijd ???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me gewoon slecht/verdrietig....ventje zit wat in de put :Frown: collega van mijn ventje zijn werk gisteren helaas overleden. Ze hebben de stekker eruit getrokken, omdat er niets meer aan te doen was.

----------


## sietske763

lieve Do,
heel veel sterkte voor jou en je man,
wat zal dit moeilijk zijn.....

lieve Suske,
onze kids zijn ook al ruim volwassen en soms denk ik ook:
ik lijk wel een speelbal voor hun,
dingen met ons afspreken en dan weer 1 uur voor die tijd afbellen....enz enz
miss is mijn houding hierin niet goed....maar ik behandel ze de laaste tijd precies zoals ze ons behandelen.....dit lijkt wel te werken,
dit was op advies van mijn psych.
veel sterkte meid!!

----------


## christel1

Veel sterkte Do en je man ook xxx

----------


## anMa

> hallo,vandaag en voelde het al aankomen zit ik in depressie.Voel de pijn over heel mijn hoofd.Snap het tog niet goed,neem s'morgens wellbutrin en s'avonds cymbalta.Heb een afspraak gemaakt bij de psychiater,maar kan er tevroegst 12oktober bij.Als het niet vlug beterd ga ik naar mijn huisarts.Groetjes met knuffels voor iedereen en we zien morgen maar weer.


Heel veel sterkte Bea.groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag voel ik me gewoon slecht/verdrietig....ventje zit wat in de putcollega van mijn ventje zijn werk gisteren helaas overleden. Ze hebben de stekker eruit getrokken, omdat er niets meer aan te doen was.


Doti
Heel veel sterkte voor jullie gewenst
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Suske'52

@ Lieve do  :Smile:  Sterkte .....voor jou en je man ....  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

@Do,
Veel sterkte toegewenst.
@Suske,
Ben weer op volle sterkte, maar nog niet op de fiets naar mijn werk want het autootje is toch wel makkelijk.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Ronald  :Smile:  Goeiemorgen  :Big Grin:  Ja , een mens is vlug aan zijn het comfort gewoon  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  alvast prettige werkdag ....

----------


## dotito

vandaag voel ik me iets minder plus dat ik vanmorgen een migraine heb gehad. Gelukkig is het een beetje weggetrokken na een almogran in te nemen.

Bedankt iedereen voor het medeleven.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag voel ik mij SUPERGOED en blij
Dat wens ik ook voor jullie allemaal
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog altijd niet zo best. Ventje is nog steeds verdrietig en hij is er echt onderste boven van. Tja....leven is soms zo onvoorspelbaar en daar moeten we ook doorheen. 

Wens iedereen die het nodig heeft heel veel liefs en sterkte toe.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieve Do!! Héél erg...
Trek 't je echter niet té veel aan, anders uit zich dat in lichamelijke klachten, zoals die migraine.
Af en toe even je gedachten proberen te verzetten.
Dikke knuff Ag xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ben doodop maar kijk terug op een leuke dag ... bij m'n beste vriendin geweest én mezelf op een pandora-bedel 'getrakteerd' ... kan zo'n deugd doen  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik me chaotisch. Overal en nergens.

----------


## anMa

Brrr heel misselijk en moe
Misschien toch n verkeerde kiwi gegeten of was t dat vieze WORSTEBROODJEe van gisteravond
Diarree en misselijk
Zo gek ...gisteren was ik super en vandaag helemaal afgepeigerd brr
Ga niet koken en veel thee drinken dan maar
Groetjes anMa :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap anMa!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ik voel me totaal gefrusteerd,
ben bij het slaapcentrum geweest, dacht dat hun het beste zijn in slaapstoornissen.
ben behandeld als een junkie.....
totaal niet serieus genomen.
1 ding heb ik er wel geleerd, dat melatonine helemaal zinloos is [ook de hogere doseringen}dat scheelt weer een hoop geld

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter kan het al beter plaatsen dat die collega overleden is. Tja je kan er toch niets aan veranderen en je hebt gelijk Aggie ik mag het mij niet teveel aantrekken want al die stress slaat inderdaad op een mens zijn lichaam. Voor de rest heb ik mij heel de dag redelijk goed gevoeld heb witloofsoep gemaakt en ben een broodmachine gaan halen.... :Big Grin: 

En vanavond hopelijk naar de yoga zodat ik even mijn zinnen toch kan verzetten.

@Aggie,

Heel veel plezier met je nieuwe bedel hé... :Stick Out Tongue:  kan inderdaad is deugd doen uzelf verwennen. 

@Sietske,

Tja lieve schat, kan me echt wel voorstellen hoe jij je voelt hoor. Hoop echt dat je voor jou nog iets kunnen doen. Kan je anders evt niet naar een ander ziekenhuis gaan ofzo? Soms kunnen inderdaad totaal niet serieus genomen, dat kan je helemaal neerhalen. Heel veel sterkte lieve schat...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

> ik voel me totaal gefrusteerd,
> ben bij het slaapcentrum geweest, dacht dat hun het beste zijn in slaapstoornissen.
> ben behandeld als een junkie.....
> totaal niet serieus genomen.
> 1 ding heb ik er wel geleerd, dat melatonine helemaal zinloos is [ook de hogere doseringen}dat scheelt weer een hoop geld


Lieve Sietske
Ook ik heb een paar jaar heel slecht geslapen nadat ik met mijn medicatie was gestopt
Mijn hersenen moesten helemaal weer zelf terug naar de toestand voor de medicatie
Het heeft n jaar of 2 1/2 3 geduurd
Tijdens die periode heb ik vaak voor t slapen een kopje kamille thee genomen dat hielp mij toch wel 
Niet zo ideaal als n normale nachtrust maar t gaf toch wel n lichte verbetering
Ook heeft t geholpen als ik n blikje alc.vrij bier dronk daar zat hop in en dat hielp nog beter en ISS hoen kun je dat eens proberen?
Groetjes en heel veel sterkte anMa :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Lees MISSCHIEN IPV WAT ERSTAAT
de iPad verandert dat telkens en dan heb ik t al verstuurd verdorie
anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Sterkte meid vandaag....het hakt erin als je wederom een begrafenis/crematie bezoekt, en helemaal in die situatie, dat je iemand goed kent (COLLEGA)...ik heb het 2x meegemaakt....ik was er zeer droevig van! Vrijdagavond heb je kookles? ondanks alles wens ik je toch een fijne avond en een heerlijke maaltijd vrijdag, misschien leidt het je wat af.....pas goed op jezelf...hopenlijk is de migraine wat minder geworden! Liefs..

Agnes: 14/9 lees ik net je verhaal over de pijnbestrijding...fijn dat de stellatum zo snel op een andere plek werd gezet, en dat je nu op de lijst staat voor een Tens Apparaat. :Big Grin: ...ik ben blij voor jou...hou je haaks met de pijn....een Tens apparaat moet jezelf beleven...iedereen heeft er een mening over..."mij" helpt het goed maar het kost tijd...succes en sterkte..toppie....ik heb er eens over geschreven maar weet niet meer op welk topic...

Sietske: wat een tegenslag dat het slaapcentrum "jou" op die manier heeft geholpen...je bent kwetsbaar als je daar komt met een lijst van medicijnen...de halve apotheek zul je slikken. :Stick Out Tongue: ..Jammer ik had er meer van verwacht voor jou....dit doet "pijn" en dat moet je eerst verwerken....houd moed lieverd ook al lijken dingen en situatie's onafwendbaar, er komt een oplossing, maar "wanneer" weet ik niet...geef niet op!!! bah wat akelig...ik vindt het erg voor je....Dikke knuffel krijg je van mij... :Wink: 

AnMa: Heel veel beterschap.... :Embarrassment:  het lijkt wel of er een virus rondwaart...die heeft ook vat op mij....wel fijn dat je een dag zo "fijn" en blij hebt gevoeld....ook wel eens prettig na verdriet en zorg om je kinderen!!!! 

Luuss: wat knap dat "jij" weet dat ik een Tens in huis heb.... :Big Grin:  ik loop achter met lezen...jij hebt veel beleefd de laatste tijd proef ik hier en daar uit....
Geniet van de liefde, en hopenlijk komt er een voorlopige leuke baan voor jou....niet wanhopen...je hebt al veel meegemaakt, maar je bent soms beresterk....soms kun je in een gat vallen, en een andere dag voel je de kracht weer door je aderen vloeien....X Succes met alles wat je onderneemt....

Christel: ik hoop dat jou derriere wat bijkleurt... :Big Grin:  zitten is vreselijk, ik weet het uit ondervinding..( helaas)..tragisch al die scheidingen en dat alleen opvoeden van kleine kindjes...je hebt ze groot gebracht Christel..òòk andere moeders hier op MediCity..ik heb respect voor jou/jullie  :Embarrassment:  krachtige moeders zijn jullie allemaal....

dag lieve Suske, Ronald, Gossie, ook voor jullie alle goeds want een ieder van jullie heeft veel meegemaakt de laatste tijden.... :Wink: 

met mij gaat het wisselvallig....mijn hoofd is soms vol van al het leed wat ik zie en hoor en meemaak om mij heen en in familiekring...vannacht om 0.4.00 uur klaarwakker, ik heb aan diegenen gedacht die een slaapprobleem hebben hier....verder even niets te melden...elke dag is er èèn...de laatste paar dagen was/ben ik niet fit, maar dat komt wel weer...het zonnetje schijnt en dat doet al vrolijk aan...vanmiddag ben ik in huis gebleven om een beetje te rusten....nu ga ik de hond zo maar eens uitlaten ..
prettige avond en ik wens ieder persoon hier alvast een goed weekend toe...morgen alweer vrijdag...daggggggggggg

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me redelijk,, 

nog steeds erg last van me handen,, en nog steeds veel buikpijn, kwam er gistere achter dat ik 5 kilo was afgevallen,, das niet goed, maja weeet ook niet mer wat ik er mee moet, en ik heb ook alweer een blaasontsteking,, ze gaan nu mijn urine op kweek zetten om te kijken of ik geen niebek ontsteking heb, dus we zullen het zien,, 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sietske763

voel me afschuwelijk, ben pillen aan het stoppen om volgende x serieus genomen te worden.
ben een beetje recalcitrant....allemaal door dat k*t slaapcentrum.
moet eind okt. naar een psych.
weet zeker dat als ik al mn pillen blijf slikken ik klinisch af moet kicken(is al meerdere keren gezegd)heb daar dus echt geen zin in dus doe ik het zelf wel.
alleen mn AD verander ik niet

----------


## Karin63

Voel me gezond, licht, kalm, tevreden, gelukkig, blij, fit en héél energiek. Maar nu mijn beddeke in, eens goed slapen na een nachtje werken.

----------


## Karin63

> voel me afschuwelijk...


Hai Sietske toch, dat klinkt niet zo goed. Hopelijk voel jij je snel beter. Ik stuur je alvast een dikke knuffel!

----------


## sietske763

slaap lekker karin!
ik vond de naachtdiensten ook altijd heerlijk!

voel me stukken beter, omdat ik...................goed geslapen heb!!
en dat met 3 pillen minder!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed maar nog zeer zeer moe van eergisteren. Moet nog wat recupereren van het feestje van Milk Inc.... :Big Grin:  Was echt weer een tof, bangelijk feestje, man man heb me echt geamuseerd. We zijn daarna nog een frietje gaan eten wel ongezond, maar najmie najmie.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gisteren ben ik dan met mijn moeder eens gaan wandelen en we hebben wat winkeltjes gedaan. Heb een paar zomerschoenen gekregen was een koopje, maar ze zijn goed voor volgend jaar. Voor de rest word het hier vandaag uitrusten en bekomen, en vanavond word het kijken naar so you think you can dance  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Fijne dag nog voor iedereen.... :Wink:

----------


## Karin63

> slaap lekker karin!
> ik vond de naachtdiensten ook altijd heerlijk!
> voel me stukken beter, omdat ik...................goed geslapen heb!!
> en dat met 3 pillen minder!


Hey Sietske, dat is goed nieuws, fijn dat jij je beter voelt! Ja, eens goed slapen kan deugd doen. Ik kruip ook zo meteen mijn bedje in. 

Het was vannacht druk op het werk en deze ochtend om 05u30 vond ik een bewoner die overleden was.  :Frown:  Het hoort bij mijn beroep als verpleegkundige, maar toch...  :Frown: 

Dus, ik voel me vandaag wat verdrietig...  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Karin,
Je weet inderdaad dat het kan gebeuren, maar het is heel menselijk dat je er verdrietig van bent.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me redelijk,,
vanochtend naar school geweest, om 12 uur had ik een qmp toets en he em gehaald met 98% :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  helemaal happy :Big Grin: 
vanmiddag naar d huisarts geweest alwer,, omdat ik nog steeds buikpijn heb enzo enben nu doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis,, kijken of der wat uit komt en als dat niet zo is, dan is het wel psychisch,,, 
Nou ik ga meklaar maken want heb straks een info avond voor ouders op stage,, 

Liefs,
jorien

----------


## dotito

@Jorien,

Veel succes op de info avond... :Wink:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik mij erg rustig, ondanks dat ik vele mensen heb gezien. Dit kan soms zo'n druk op me leggen, dat ik bekaf ben.
Vandaag ging het goed.

----------


## sietske763

moe

----------


## Agnes574

Beetje slapen of dutten in de kapperstoel Siets  :Wink: 
Xx Sterkte Ag

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Sietske en Agnes,

Als je haar maar goed zit....dan voel je je een ander mens.

Sietske, hopenlijk is de moeheid snel over. 

Voor iedereen, een fijn weekend, geniet van het mooie weer.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Moe.....(zie bij afreageer hoekje) van mij druk  :Mad:  te maken en mijn kot(huis)helemaal te kuizen. En dat terwijl ik andere plannen had grr...

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag voel ik me verdrietig.
De laatste tijd allemaal slecht nieuws. Mensen in mijn nabijheid die te horen gekregen hebben dat ze ernstig ziek zijn en er geen genezing meer mogelijk is. Sommige krijgen zoveel voor de kiezen, en je voelt je klein en machteloos, omdat je niets kunt doen om de situatie te veranderen.
Alleen er zijn en meeleven. :Frown:

----------


## Karin63

Ach Jolanda, dat is minder goed nieuws. Maar zolang er leven is, is er hoop. 
Dikke knuf, sterkte en veel kracht wens ik je toe om hen bij te kunnen staan.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Karin,

Wat lief van je. 
Het weekend was allemaal ook hectisch, en dat moet je zelf allemaal ook laten bezinken. Maar inderdaad, waar leven is is hoop. 
Bedankt voor je meeleven.
Groetjes, Jolanda :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb goed geslapen en de vermoeidheid is wat weg getrokken. Heb wel de indruk dat ik de laatste tijd van de fysio of yoga kom dat mijn lichaam veel tijd vraagt om te recupereren. Moet zeggen dat ik gisteren wel een fijne dag heb gehad. Normaal was er sprake dat we dit weekend de ramen en de zetels gingen schoonmaken, maar mijn hoofd stond er helemaal niet naar. 
We zijn dan maar naar de stad getrokken, wat gaan wandelen en we hebben ook een ijsje gegeten. We hebben ook een beetje bijgepraat over van alles en nog wat ook af en toe moet gebeuren in een relatie. We hebben echt een fijne zondag gehad.
Vandaag word het na de middag fysio en verder wat uitrusten en genieten van het mooie weer.

Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Wink: 

@Jolanda,

Sterkte met alles!

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me prima (gi ook al)heb zelf med gestopt en veranderd met groot succes!
heerlijk op terrasje gezeten.

@do, fijn dat het zo goed gaat met jullie 2
@jolanda, sterkte!

----------


## jolanda27

Hoi Dotito,

Bedankt voor je medeleven. 
Fijn dat je een goed weekend hebt gehad. Dat heb je ook af en toe eens nodig. Het was ook zo'n mooi weer, daar moet je maar van profiteren.
Is het niet zo dat je misschien teveel van je lichaam vergt met de yoga bv.
Ik beoefen pilatus, maar ik moet ook altijd oppassen met mijn schouder (beperkingen overgehouden na operatie) omdat ik er later anders teveel pijn aanheb. Onze lerares zegt altijd dat je goed naar je eigen lichaam moet luisteren. Maar met fysiotherapie kun je kort daarna ook meer last hebben. Best vervelend eigenlijk. 
Jij ook een fijne dag morgen, groetjes, Jolanda :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Sietske, 
Wat fijn dat je je zo goed voelt na wijziging van je medicatie.
Het weer was ook geweldig, fijn dat je zo genoten hebt.
Bedankt voor je medeleven,
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

jolanda,
als je langer op dit forum zit zal je wel merken dat ik altijd alles aan t bijstellen ben zonder overleg met arts.
mag natuurlijk niet, maar niemand kent mij beter dan dat ik mezelf ken, zodoende....
had 4 zware slaappillen maar als ik er toch niet van slaap kan ik er beter mee stoppen en heb dat dus gedaan, daarom nu veel fitter, niet gesedeerd.
en hier zal arts ook alleen maar blij van worden, hoop natuurlijk nu wel dat het mo nog zo is, dat ik dus de juiste keuze heb gemaakt, ach ja en zo rommelen we maar wat door met dal die pillen

----------


## jolanda27

> jolanda,
> als je langer op dit forum zit zal je wel merken dat ik altijd alles aan t bijstellen ben zonder overleg met arts.
> mag natuurlijk niet, maar niemand kent mij beter dan dat ik mezelf ken, zodoende....
> had 4 zware slaappillen maar als ik er toch niet van slaap kan ik er beter mee stoppen en heb dat dus gedaan, daarom nu veel fitter, niet gesedeerd.
> en hier zal arts ook alleen maar blij van worden, hoop natuurlijk nu wel dat het mo nog zo is, dat ik dus de juiste keuze heb gemaakt, ach ja en zo rommelen we maar wat door met dal die pillen


Hallo Sietske,

Het is inderdaad zo dat je je eigen lichaam het beste kent. 
Ik weet uit ervaring (heb altijd medicijnen uitgezet) dat als slaapmedicatie niet werkt na lange tijd, dat het meestal ook niet veel zin heeft om het te blijven slikken. Maar overdag kun je er inderdaad nog behoorlijk last van hebben. Ik hoop voor jou ook dat je je goed blijft voelen. In ieder geval knap van je dat je het zonder probeert.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Dag Pillendokter.....zo, zo...haha  :Big Grin:  Wat Super en fijn dat jij je zo goed voelt....misschien is het tijdelijk, maar het zou zo geweldig zijn als dat langere tijd mag duren..."IK" wens je er hèèl veel "Sterkte" mee...Pluk de dag...elke dag is er èèn....alle goeds lieverd...het valt niet mee allemaal, maar je doet het hartstikke goed!!!!
Dikke knuffel van Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Jolanda27: Het is heel moeilijk om zoveel ellende om je heen te zien....omdat je een "gevoelsmens" bent trek jij je dat enorm aan....Ik doe dat ook en het vreet al je energie op....pak soms even een momentje voor jezelf en koop iets leuks, hoe klein dat ook moge zijn....sterkte hoor....Warme groeten.... :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik mij redelijk...òòk mij overvalt soms de onmacht bij sommige situatie's en ziekten...de Parkinson bij mijn vader wordt erger....mijn moeder met haar Meniere en soms is ze ronduit boosaaardig, ik kan er de vinger niet altijd opleggen hoe dat komt....het maakt mij erg verdrietig, soms opstandig/machteloos....ik doe de dingen die kunnen, elke kind in het gezin doet iets...het is wachten op een plek in een ouderenhuis....ik ben in het weekend maar naar de begraafplaats gegaan...bloemen neergezet bij mijn broer en nog 4 graven bezocht en water gegeven aan de plantjes en waxinelichtjes gebrand....dat geeft wat troost en een goed gevoel.... :Embarrassment: 
zateravond ben ik bij een zus gaan kaasfonduen....dat was gezellig....even wat leuks doen en de zorg even van je afzetten!!! lekker gelachen...ik houd daar zo van...
ik doe mijn ding..het leven voelt soms zwaar aan, maar ik "probeer" altijd positief te blijven..soms ben ik afwezig van MediCity...ik ben dan met andere dingen bezig of te moe, maar het blijft een fijne site waar je even van je af kunt schrijven en je het gevoel krijgt dat je hier een beetje familie hebt zitten...je hoeft en kunt de mensen niet altijd zien, maar je "hoort" er een beetje bij... :Big Grin:  Mooi toch?...
Liefssssssss, en een prettige dag voor allen!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja lieve elisa,
tis zoals je zegt; het leven voelt soms zwaar aan, maar gelukkig kan jij je toch weer positief maken en het is zooo lief van je dat je altijd naar iedereen omkijkt, hier ook..
sterkte lieverd met al je moeilijke dingen!!

vannacht weer goed geslapen, voel me dus uitstekend

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Elisabeth,
Je slaat de spijker op zijn kop. Het vreet inderdaad energie. 
Jij hebt anders ook veel voor je kiezen. Ja goed zorgen voor jezelf is dan hard nodig anders verlies je jezelf er helemaal in. 
Wat heb je het mooi omschreven, ik kan mij er helemaal in vinden.
Ik ken je nog niet zo lang, maar je lijkt mij een schat van een mens, met het hart op de goede plaats.
Ook voor jou heel veel sterkte, het is best heftig allemaal.
Veel liefs en een dikke knuffel van mij.
Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Sietske,
 
Hardstikke fijn dat je weer zo goed geslapen hebt. 
Ik hoop dat het zo lekker door mag gaan.
Ook voor jou een knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed, heb alleen wat stijve spieren van de fysio gisteren. Was best zwaar, ze hebben de gewichten verhoogd en dat voel ik toch wel. Voor de rest heb ik vandaag thuis een paar wasmachines gedraaid, en verder word het uitrusten. 

@Jolanda,

Ja mijn man zegt dat ook dat de yoga eventueel wat zwaar kan tillen. Heb dat vroeger ook gedaan, maar toen had ik het nog niet aan mijn rug. Heb voor me zelf besloten dat ik het nog een paar keer ga proberen. Zie ik teveel af dan stop ik, want altijd doodop tot oververmoeid zijn dat is het ook niet. De fysio doe ik al een lange tijd, dat is ook best zwaar, maar daar heb ik achteraf wel echt baat bij. Zou het wel spijtig vinden van de yoga, ach we zien wel hoe het uitdraait. En wat betreft naar mijn lichaam luisteren heb ik ook moeten leren. Hou je goed hé  :Wink: 

@Sietske,

Wat ben ik blij voor je lieve schat, dat je goed geslapen hebt en dat je je goed voelt. Meer moet dat niet zijn om je dag te beginnen.
En wat betreft over Elisa, dat is inderdaad een schatje met de hart op de juiste plaats. Die altijd naar iedereen kijkt en om iedereen geeft.

@Elisa,

Is niet altijd gemakkelijk hé dat je zieke ouders hebt, en alles daar rond. Kan je heel goed begrijpen dat dat soms zwaar tilt en dat je je af en toe verdrietig voelt. Bij deze heel veel sterkte lieve Elisa  :Embarrassment:  

Dikke knuffel voor iedereen  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me superblij, mijn schoonzoon zijn contract op zijn vorig werk was vorige vrijdag afgelopen en hij mag donderdag al op een andere plaats beginnen te werken, super dus. 
En jullie zijn allemaal schatjes hoor xxx

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Christel1,

Dat is fijn nieuws, gefeliciteerd!
Groetjes, Jolanda27 :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ben enorm blij voor jou en voor je schoonzoon  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb goed geslapen en voel me uitgerust  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Fijne dag voor iedereen en sterkte voor diegene die het nodig hebben  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik voel me doodop ... vorige week druk,druk,druk en pas vandaag tijd voor een 'horizontale' dag, wat dringend nodig is voel ik aan mijn lichaam > plat dus  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed maar zeer moe te weinig en slecht geslapen. Als ik straks niet buiten had gemoeten had ik in mijn pyjama blijven rondlopen. Helaas gaat dat niet moet straks naar mijn ma gaan eten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Dootje.... :Embarrassment:  Jammer dat je toch nog naar buiten moet meid, het is koud en guur buiten, kleed je goed aan!!! ik liep met hondje Bhody buiten...brrrrrrrrrrrrrr, òòk ik ga naar mijn ouders toe straks en haal eerst mijn zusje op.... :Big Grin: 
Eet ze lekker, ik hoop dat je het gezellig hebt...Liefs van Elisa..hopenlijk kun je "vannacht" beter slapen!!!! sterkte... knufffff  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag voel ik mij oke.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Dank je wel lieve Elisa, Ja heb een redelijke drukke week achter de rug. En de kookles was vrijdag ook best zwaar, maar wel zeer leuk  :Big Grin:  Dan gisteren met de dochter naar dorp ze had cadeautjes nodig voor haar vrienden want ze ging naar een verjaardagfeestje  :Stick Out Tongue:  En nu ben ik bekaf  :Confused:  

Weet je..... ligt ook een beetje aan mezelf, ben gisteren te laat gaan slapen. Heb tv gezien tot 1 uur glaasje wijn erbij heb gewacht op mijn ventje, hij moest werken vandaar. Morgen zal ik me wel beter voelen vandaag rustig aan doen en vanavond vroeg bedje in. 

Fijne dag bij je ouders ook nog hé  :Wink: 

Heel veel liefs  :Embarrassment:  x

----------


## sietske763

hey dootje,
afschuwelijk om slecht te slapen....weet wat je voelt...
hopelijk vannacht een betere nacht voor je!!

elisa, pfffffffff ja...wat koud buiten...heb het mini puppy maar op een krant gezet...echt te koud en regenachtig...(ben zo druk met de pup dat ik maar ff wacht of ik dat er wel bij kan hebben..)
leuk dat bhody broertjes en zusjes heeft!!!zien ze er ook hetzelfde uit? of is het een andere kruising?
veel plezier nog! (als het lukt)

----------


## Karin63

Ik voel me heel goed, rustig, kalm, tevreden, gelukkig, energiek en licht.
Eigenlijk zijn er weinig tot geen momenten dat ik me niet goed voel. Ben iemand met een positieve levenshouding en probeer altijd en overal het beste van te maken.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: haha je hebt gelijk meid, kranten bieden uitkomst....goed zo....misschien wel verstandig om even te wachten...tot het voorjaar misschien? dan is het lekker warm en nu ga je de kou in, ik weet niet of jij daar " nu" wel aan toe bent....ik " kreeg" Bhody in januari en het gaf mij veeeeeeeeeeeeel stress!!!! ik kon niet weigeren maar het was moeilijk....soms voelt dat nog zo...maar verder is het een zeer beminnelijk hondje... :Big Grin:  ik weet niet hoe de honden zijn bij mijn schoonzusje...ik ben nog niet geweest....dat heeft zijn redenen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne dag lieverd...pas goed op jezelf....
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Karin63: Goed zo Karin...fijn dat jij zo in het leven staat.....prettige dag verder....warme groeten.... :Big Grin: 

Ik voel mij gejaagd....tijd om achter de pc vandaan te komen en wat te gaan doen.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,
Gaat het wat beter met je? 

Sietske, een pup is aandoenlijk, maar kost veel energie he?

Elisabeth, veel sterkte met alles.

Jolanda

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dank je wel lieverd, ja dat slecht slapen is een miserie hé  :Embarrassment:  x

Hoe gaat trouwens met uwe slaap?


@Jolanda,

Heb beter geslapen, maar voel me wat suf heb iets moeten innemen vandaar anders was het me niet gelukt om te slapen te gespannen in mijn hoofd  :Wink: 

Gisteren voelde ik me wel wat down, maar dat komt door dat slecht slapen. Gelukkig is het nu toch wat beter dat gevoel.

Fijne dag voor iedereen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ha lieverdje(Do natuurlijk)
fijn dat je weer goed geslapen hebt....dat doet wonderen en alles is direct weer positiever! hahaha Do en een slaappil....dan was het wel heel erg!!!

hier gaat alles prima......slaap zonder die seroquel nog steeds goed!
neem mn hormonen nu voor het slapen en heb dan niet constant opvliegers en volgens mij is dat de reden dat het nu goed gaat. en overdag is het natuurlijk goed te doen, gewoon trui aan en trui uit...ben er erg druk mee!
maar ja.......afwachten, soms ben ik TE positief en denk dat ik dan alles weer opgelost heb zonder dokter, maar vaak houdt het goed slapen weer op en dan valt het allemaal zo tegen.
mannetje waarschuwt me daar ook steeds voor, aan de andere kant....als ik denk dat alles voor altijd weer goed is heb ik ook weer een goede tijd gehad toch???

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja die slaappil is wat minder, maar ik had geen andere keuze. Weet je is maar een half pilletje dat ik neem want je weet dat ik er niet goed tegen kan.

Alé....fijn te lezen dat het toch wat beter met je gaat want de laatste tijd ging het niet zo goed met jou. Ben blij dat die hormonen toch wat helpen. Ja die vapeurs dat is niet alles hé daar kan ik wel inkomen, ook al heb ik er nog niet zoveel last van.

Ja en wat betreft dat TE positief zijn dat is normaal hé, je voelt u een tijdje goed en dan denkt je minder aan al die negatieve momenten. Maar je moet zeker oppassen en alles rustig aan doen, want moment dat je het niet verwacht heb je het zitten dat je u slecht voelt. 

Weet je zoals je zelf zegt de momenten als je u goed hebt gevoeld, kunnen ze je al zeker niet meer afpakken.

veel liefs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me niet goed. Ik ben moe, en kort van stof. Maar eigenlijk is dit al van vorig weekend. Het vrij.w.werk, daar ben ik wel heen gegaan, maar eigenlijk wil ik me afmelden. Slapen, dat doe ik wel, maar zowat elke uur wakker. En vorige week een nacht wakker geweest. Ik neem zo nu en dan een halve zoplicon. 

Lieve mensen, veel sterkte en liefs toegewenst.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Soms hebt je zo van die periodes in je leven dat je het even allemaal niet afgaat. Hoop van harte dat je je snel weer beter mag voelen, en dat je snel weer beter kan slapen. Heel veel liefs en kracht toe gestuurd.


Vanavond voel ik me een beetje rot daarnet als ik van de weight wachters kwam had ik slechts nieuws gekregen van mijn coach. Ze zei mannekes dit gaat geen goed nieuws zijn voor jullie, jullie krijgen het komende jaar een ander coach door ik kanker heb. Plots werd het stil en iedereen zat met tranen in de ogen. 

Weet je is niet dat dat familie is, maar als je al zolang naar ginder gaat krijg je toch wel een band. Ze heeft een bepaalde soort van kanker die nog behandeld kan worden(gelukkig)maar door ze ook zware reuma heeft gaat het zeer moeilijk zijn voor haar. Ergste van al is dat het bij haar in de familie zit, haar moeder en haar jongere broer is ook al overleden. Ik hoop echt van harte dat het goed komt met haar, maar dat zal de tijd wel uitmaken.

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve gossie,
heel veel sterkte lieve meid!
k hoop voor je dat je vannacht goed slaapt, dat doet wonderen!
dan maar met zoplicon...toch??
als je maar rust krijgt!

----------


## sietske763

do,
wat een vreselijk bericht!

----------


## jolanda27

Dotito,

Daar wordt je stil van. Het doet je des te meer beseffen hoe kwetsbaar het leven is.
Sterkte, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Gossie,

Wens je veel sterkte, hoop dat jij beter kunt slapen en je ook weer wat beter gaat voelen.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Karin63

Veel sterkte Gossie en Dotito. Dat is inderdaad heel slecht nieuws voor je coach. 
Dikke knuff, Karin

----------


## dotito

> Dotito,
> 
> Daar wordt je stil van. Het doet je des te meer beseffen hoe kwetsbaar het leven is.
> Sterkte, Jolanda


Inderdaad Jolanda, dat zijn precies de woorden die man gisteren ook zei. Je moet van elke dag genieten nu het nog kan en er het beste van maken. Vind dat echt erg voor mijn coach omdat ze dan nog maar 2 weken geleden haar jongste broer heeft moeten afgeven ook door kanker.

Vandaag voel ik me goed alleen wat last van beenpijn waarschijnlijk door mijn wasmand verkeerd op te tillen.

En bedankt iedereen voor jullie steunberichtjes

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,

Tja het is vreemd, het is soms net of alles tegelijk komt. Net als je denkt, het loopt lekker, gebeurt er meestal weer iets anders. Dat is het leven, eb en vloed. Maar niet altijd makkelijk om mee om te gaan. Daarom is het zo belangrijk dat we goed voor onszelf proberen te zorgen, zodat we beter met de tegenslagen om kunnen gaan.
Triest voor je coach dat ze haar broer heeft moeten afgeven. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Mizzepi

Moe en hoesterig. Heb gisteren net een kuurtje Amoxicilline gekregen.

----------


## Karin63

> Moe en hoesterig. Heb gisteren net een kuurtje Amoxicilline gekregen.


Da's minder, hopelijk ben je vlug genezen Mizzepi.  :Wink: 
Bij ons op het werk zijn ook veel zieken.

----------


## jolanda27

Gammel, weinig geslapen vannacht. Er maar uit gegaan, en een tijdje creatief aan het freubelen geweest. (haken) Was lang geleden dat ik dat gedaan heb. Best wel een leuk tijdverdrijf.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb vaak dat ik pas heel laat in slaap val, en dan ook nog onrustig slaap en vroeg wakker wordt.  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile:  voel me uitgerust en mijn beenpijn is ook weg. Alleen ben ik vannacht weer gillend wakker geworden niet te doen. Heb dat jaren geleden dat ook gehad en nu is het weer terug. Gisteren heel de dag beenpijn gehad pff...vrij lastig en pijnlijk er was iets in mijn rug geschoten door verkeerde beweging. Vandaag zeer voorzichtig zijn, want het was geen aangenaam gevoel  :Mad:  

Zo dadelijk ga ik me klaar maken voor de fysio ze heb niet veel zin, maar ik moet anders heb ik toch maar meer pijn. Met de yoga ben ik gestopt te zwaar en teveel op één week tijd kon niet recupereren. Ergens wel spijtig, maar je kan niet alles doen in je leven  :Smile: 

@Jolanda,

Dat slapen is precies toch bij veel mensen een probleem hé. Ik hoop dat je vandaag nog een beetje kan rusten, zo niet doe het verder dan maar rustig aan. Vind wel grappig dat je zo midden in de nacht ligt te haken  :Big Grin:  Hoop dat je vannacht een betere nachtrust hebt  :Wink: 

Fijne dag voor iedereen en sterkte voor diegene die het nodig hebben.

heel veel liefs 


do x

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,

Wat naar zeg, die pijn in je been, ik hoop dat het beter wordt voor je.

Ja, je kunt niet alles, da's waar. Als jij meer hinder dan voordeel hebt van de yoga kun je er maar beter mee stoppen. 

Ik kan de gekste dingen doen s'nachts, dan krijg ik vaak de beste ideën. Ook niet goed voor de nachtrust, ha-ha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Beterschap, en een knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Die beenpijn heb ik niet altijd dat is dan een zenuw die op dat moment gekneld zit. En dat moet dan van zijn eigen weggaan. Soms is het maar even die pijn, maar soms is het de hele dag of zelfs dagen. Gelukkig heb ik er de laatste tijd niet meer zoveel last van. 

Fijne dag nog  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

iedereen veel sterkte en veel liefs!!

hier gaat het goed.

----------


## Karin63

Bij mij gaat het ook prima! Ben boven aan het poetsen, de badkamer en de slaapkamers zijn weer netjes. Héhé.  :Big Grin: 
Namiddag hebben we ook zonnepanelen besteld, binnen een drie-tal weken komen ze die plaatsen. Nu nog 'het zonnetje' bestellen...  :Wink: 

@Jolanda, na een slechte nachtrust zal je deze nacht wel beter slapen. Wens je alvast een hele rustige nacht!  :Wink: 

@dotito, hopelijk is de pijn in je been vlug beter.

----------


## jolanda27

> iedereen veel sterkte en veel liefs!!
> 
> hier gaat het goed.


Fijn dat het goed gaat.
Groetjes, Jolanda :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hallo lieve mc mensen,
hoe gaat het??
er wordt niet veel gepost hier.....
hoe is het met onze slechte slapers??

ik slaap nog steeds goed en voel me daarom ook goed.

iedereen zover mogelijk, een fijne zondag!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, nog wel heeeeeel veeeel buikpijn, ben daar ondertussen ook al voor naar het ziekenhuis geweest,
deze week moet ik 
dinsdag naar het ziekenhuis voor een echo, hartfilmpje en een ròntgenfoto
woensdag naar het ziekenhuis voor een lactose onderzoek
volgende week maandag (niet morgen maar nog een week later) krijg ik een lactulose onderzoek,, 
en dan maar afwachten wat der uit komt,, heb ook al bloedgeprikt enzo

en verder tsja heb ik een blaasontsteking en heb ik wel een antibiotica gekregen maar ik meost van de huisarts maar even kijken wanneer ik daar aan begon, want als ik daar nu aan begin mag ik die lactose en lactulose onderzoek niet,,, want 2 weken vooraf aan dat onderzoek mocht je geen antibiotica dus ik hoop het te kunnen redden tot volgende week maandag,,, 

maar we zullen zien,,, heb even geen puf om op iedereen te reageren, maar voor iedereen die hetnodig heeft heel veel sterkte!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dolfijnjorien,

Wat naar dat je niet aan de antibiotica kunt beginnnen omdat je anders het onderzoek niet kunt laten doen. Heel vervelend, blaasontsteking. Sterkte, met alle onderzoeken, kan wel begrijpen dat je even geen zin hebt in berichten sturen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## jolanda27

> hallo lieve mc mensen,
> hoe gaat het??
> er wordt niet veel gepost hier.....
> hoe is het met onze slechte slapers??
> 
> ik slaap nog steeds goed en voel me daarom ook goed.
> 
> iedereen zover mogelijk, een fijne zondag!


Hallo Sietske, 
Fijn dat jij nog steeds goed slaapt.
Ik nog steeds wat minder. Had gisterenmiddag wat onenigheid met mijn dochter, vond dat heel vervelend, en ja, dat is ook niet bevordelijk voor mijn nachtrust. Maar goed, het zal er wel bij horen. 
Wens iedereen sterkte, Jolanda27 :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ha jolanda,
hoe oud is je dochter??
bij ons is nu sinds een jaar iedereen uit huis...........was ff wennen maar vind het nu heerlijk, geen aanvaringen met dochters..............pfffffffffffwat een gedoe als ze puber/adolecent zijn....maar echt waar...met 21 jaar worden ze weer heel erg leuk en zelfs begripvol!
dus...houdt moed!!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Hallo Dolfijnjorien,
> 
> Wat naar dat je niet aan de antibiotica kunt beginnnen omdat je anders het onderzoek niet kunt laten doen. Heel vervelend, blaasontsteking. Sterkte, met alle onderzoeken, kan wel begrijpen dat je even geen zin hebt in berichten sturen. 
> Groetjes, Jolanda27


ja tanx heb gelukkig niet veel last van een blaasontsteking maar dit word straks mijn 5de kuur achtereenvolgende voor een blaasontsteking :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

ha meissie,
kan je niet beter na je kuur een onderhoudskuur vragen, had zelf ook steeds blaasonsteking, direct weer nadat kuur afgelopen was..
heb toen voor 1 jaar een onderhouds kuur gekregen:furadantine 100 mg.....nadat jaar ging het wer snel mis en heb nu iedere dag 1 caps van 50 mg, heb dus nu al jaren geen blaasontsteking meer. 
het voordeel van fura is; het werkt alleen op je blaas, dus andere delen van je lijf hebben geen ""last"" van de AB, zoals moeheid ed,
ben wel pro biotica gaan slikken voor de zekerheid, dit middel is goed na een AB kuur om je darm balans(darm flora) weer te herstellen.
(ben trouwens wel eerst helemaal nagekeken door uroloog, maar er was geen oorzaak te vinden)

----------


## dolfijnjorien

sietske 
ja ik weet het niet,, ik heeb der verdeer geen last van want ik voel niet of ik wel of niet een blaasontsteking heb,, en als ik eht laat conroleren dan zegggen ze altijd het is en beetje dubio en dan krijg ik voor de zekerheid wel een kuur nouja geen probleem,, maar ik heb nu wel dat onderzoek in het ziekenhuis waarvan je 2 week van te voren geen antibiotica mocht hebben dus ja en ik wil graag af van die onderzoeken zijn,, dus ik hoop het nog even te kunnen redden maar naar dat onderzoek ga ik gelijk wel beginnen met die antibiotica gewoon ook vor de zekerheid,,,

zo nu ga ik eerst weer verder studeren,, heb 1 nov. op mijn verjaardag nog wel een qmp toets staan hihi

liefs,

----------


## gossie

Vandaag was ik ontzettend moe. Heb veel gehangen en eigenlijk niet van het mooie weer genoten. Gisteren heb ik de tuin voor een gedeelte gedaan, maar daar na was ik weer bekaf en lag vroeg op bed. Wel geslapen, maar ontzettend veel gedroomd. En stond weer moe op.

En het leven gaat door.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Net zoals de spreuk: "pieker niet het komt toch anders".

Dus bij deze, jullie zullen me zo nu en dan treffen op deze site.

Ik hoop en wens jullie veel kracht en liefs toe met jullie bezigheden.

Zo nu en dan zal ik hier zijn, maar waarschijnlijk niet veel. Ik trek me terug als ik in depressie zit.

Liefs Gossie XXX

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag was ik ontzettend moe. Heb veel gehangen en eigenlijk niet van het mooie weer genoten. Gisteren heb ik de tuin voor een gedeelte gedaan, maar daar na was ik weer bekaf en lag vroeg op bed. Wel geslapen, maar ontzettend veel gedroomd. En stond weer moe op.
> 
> En het leven gaat door.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Net zoals de spreuk: "pieker niet het komt toch anders".
> 
> Dus bij deze, jullie zullen me zo nu en dan treffen op deze site.
> 
> Ik hoop en wens jullie veel kracht en liefs toe met jullie bezigheden.
> 
> Zo nu en dan zal ik hier zijn, maar waarschijnlijk niet veel. Ik trek me terug als ik in depressie zit.
> ...


Beste Gossie,

Wat vind ik dat rot voor jou. Ik hoop dat jij je beter in je vel gaat voelen. Ik weet hoe het voelt. Ik wens jou fijne en begripvolle mensen toe, die jou hierin kunnen steunen.
Een hele dikke knuffel en veel sterkte meid, Jolanda27 :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

> ha jolanda,
> hoe oud is je dochter??
> bij ons is nu sinds een jaar iedereen uit huis...........was ff wennen maar vind het nu heerlijk, geen aanvaringen met dochters..............pfffffffffffwat een gedoe als ze puber/adolecent zijn....maar echt waar...met 21 jaar worden ze weer heel erg leuk en zelfs begripvol!
> dus...houdt moed!!!


Hallo Sietske,
Mijn dochter wordt al bijna 23. Het is een leuke meid, maar wel een pittige tante en ze heeft wel een dominant karakter. Aangezien ik een helper ben en zorgzaam ingesteld kun je je voorstellen dat ik dat wel eens lastig vind. Het is ook zo dat ze begripvoller zijn, maar soms (excuses dat ik het zo even uitdruk) kunnen ze nog kletsen als een kip zonder kop. Dat vind ik wel eens moeilijk. Maar ja het is ook een les voor mij, dat ik meer mijn eigen grenzen moet bewaken. Och, je wilt altijd het beste voor je kind.
Overigens woond mijn dochter samen, en heeft het goed, dus dat geeft mij ook een fijn gevoel.
Bedankt, liefs, Jolanda :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag was ik ontzettend moe. Heb veel gehangen en eigenlijk niet van het mooie weer genoten. Gisteren heb ik de tuin voor een gedeelte gedaan, maar daar na was ik weer bekaf en lag vroeg op bed. Wel geslapen, maar ontzettend veel gedroomd. En stond weer moe op.
> 
> En het leven gaat door.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Net zoals de spreuk: "pieker niet het komt toch anders".
> 
> Dus bij deze, jullie zullen me zo nu en dan treffen op deze site.
> 
> Ik hoop en wens jullie veel kracht en liefs toe met jullie bezigheden.
> 
> Zo nu en dan zal ik hier zijn, maar waarschijnlijk niet veel. Ik trek me terug als ik in depressie zit.
> ...


Hej Gossie.....voor vandaag heb ik je zon besteld !! :Wink: ..kruip dus niet in je schelp hé !!..ga languit in je stoel ..geniet van je tuin 
(dat stuk wat je al gedaan hebt toch !!)  :Wink: 
..laat de zonne-warmte heerlijk door je heen stralen !!
Zie de " kaboutertjes " bezig in de rest van je tuin  :Wink:  
wat zij niet gedaan krijgen doe je zelf wel bij gelegenheid !!!  :Wink:  :Smile: 
groetjes .....

----------


## Raimun

Vanmorgen werd ik wakker met 'n houten kop !!
Kwam door de nare droom vannacht !?

Ik heb de "Heer "ontmoet ! 
Hij keek naar mijn werk ...en zag dat het goed was !!!
Toen vroeg hij echter naar mijn loon ???
Hij draaide zich om ..en weende bitter !!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Mad:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me een beetje down door tante rooske  :Frown: 


@Jolanda,

Kinderen(jonge volwassen)zijn op die leeftijd vaak altijd eigenzinnig. Ook mijn dochter die binnenkort 21 word heeft ook zo van die trekjes dominant, alles beter weten, en soms een beetje te ver gaan. Denk dat dat normaal is aan die leeftijd heb ooit ergens gelezen dat dat ongeveer duurt tot hun 25 jaar en dan nog. Kan best geloven dat het lastig is als moeder en zeker dat je het u persoonlijk aantrekt. Als ik zoiets voor heb met mijn dochter zet ik haar op haar plaats en dan verschiet ze wel is, maar achteraf neemt ze dat wel aan.

Ja kinderen opvoeden is het moeilijkste wat er is in het leven. Je wil inderdaad altijd het beste voor je kind. En iedereen doet zijn best op zijn manier. Maar ik heb ondertussen wel al begrepen dat perfectie in een opvoeding niet bestaat. Vandaar dat ik je wil zeggen probeer er niet te zwaar aan te tillen ook al komt het soms hard aan  :Wink: 

liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,

Jouw reactie doet me goed. Het geeft weer moed,  :Wink:  Je moet het inderdaad niet zo zwaar zien, maar ja, net wat je zegt, opvoeden is moeilijk. 
We doen ons best! 
Gaat het al wat beter met je?
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

He Jolanda en Do, ja ik zit zo wat in dezelfde situatie he, dochter wordt volgende week 23 en studeert nog en zit niet op kot en zoon wordt volgend jaar 25 en is ook het huis nog niet uit, zijn vriendin begint maar pas aan haar studies van 3 jaar, zijn vriendin is net 20 geworden. Mijn dochter moet nog 1 jaar studeren en dan wil ze nog 2 jaar werken voor ze het huis uit gaat en mijn zoon zegt dat hij niet alleen kan gaan wonen omdat alles veel te duur is en ja soms zijn er hier ook discussies hoor en dat zal nog wel een jaar of 3 duren... eer ze alle 2 het huis uit zijn, ja dat moeten we er dan maar bijnemen, maar zeker niet over je hoofd laten springen, tot zolang ze thuis wonen gelden er regels en dat zal niet alleen bij mij zo zijn maar overal en ja kleine kinderen, kleine problemen, grote kinderen soms grote problemen en ik geef ze de kans om te studeren en te sparen voor hun toekomst, het is aan hen om ze te benuttigen, ik kan alleen maar hopen dat ze het goed doen. Fijne avond meisjes

----------


## jolanda27

> He Jolanda en Do, ja ik zit zo wat in dezelfde situatie he, dochter wordt volgende week 23 en studeert nog en zit niet op kot en zoon wordt volgend jaar 25 en is ook het huis nog niet uit, zijn vriendin begint maar pas aan haar studies van 3 jaar, zijn vriendin is net 20 geworden. Mijn dochter moet nog 1 jaar studeren en dan wil ze nog 2 jaar werken voor ze het huis uit gaat en mijn zoon zegt dat hij niet alleen kan gaan wonen omdat alles veel te duur is en ja soms zijn er hier ook discussies hoor en dat zal nog wel een jaar of 3 duren... eer ze alle 2 het huis uit zijn, ja dat moeten we er dan maar bijnemen, maar zeker niet over je hoofd laten springen, tot zolang ze thuis wonen gelden er regels en dat zal niet alleen bij mij zo zijn maar overal en ja kleine kinderen, kleine problemen, grote kinderen soms grote problemen en ik geef ze de kans om te studeren en te sparen voor hun toekomst, het is aan hen om ze te benuttigen, ik kan alleen maar hopen dat ze het goed doen. Fijne avond meisjes


Hallo Christel1,
Dat heb je mooi verwoord. Dank je wel voor jou reactie.
Het is dat mijn dochter een vriend heeft, anders zou ze ook nog thuis wonen, want voor haar zou het anders ook te duur zijn. Omdat ze haar werk (werkt en studeert er nog bij) hier in het dorp heeft komt ze regelmatig bij mij lunchen. Dat is dan ook wel weer gezellig. Tja, het is niet altijd makkelijk, en net wat je zegt, je kunt alleen maar hopen dat je het goed doet.
Ook voor jou een fijne avond, groetjes, Jolanda :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

*Kinderen .....*

_Uw kinderen zijn uw kinderen niet ,
maar de zonen en dochters van 's levens hunkering naar zichzelve.

Gij brengt hen ter wereld , maar gij zijt niet de oorsprong .
En ofschoon ze bij u zijn , behoren ze u niet toe .
Gij moogt hen uw liefde geven , maar niet uw gedachten .
Want zij hebben hun eigen gedachten .

Gij moogt hun lichaam huisvesten , maar niet hun ziel ! 
Want hun ziel woont in het huis van morgen , dat gij niet kunt betreden ,
zelfs niet in uw dromen .

Gij moogt er naar streven aan hen gelijk te worden ,
maar probeert hen niet aan u gelijk te maken ! 

Want het leven gaat niet achteruit,noch draalt het bij gisteren ! 
Gij zijt de boog waarmee uw kinderen , 
als pijlen het leven worden in geschoten !

De Boogschutter ziet het doel op het pad van de oneindigheid ..
en spant u , met al Zijn kracht.... 
opdat Zijn pijlen gezwind en ver vliegen ..

Laat het spannen door de Boogschutter u tot vreugde zijn ,
Want evenals Hij de pijl liefheeft om zijn vlucht , 
zo heeft Hij ook de boog lief ..om zijn standvastigheid !!_ 

*Kahlil Gibran ..." De Profeet """ ...*


_Nomaden begeven zich daarheen waar het leven bloeit_ !![/I]

----------


## christel1

Mooi verwoord Raimon 
@Jolanda, ja in België is het verschillend dan in NL, hier blijven de kinderen gewoon langer thuis wonen, misschien ook omdat ons schoolsysteem anders is. En ja de kinderen hebben wel een bijbaantje als ze studeren, maar geen echte job zoals bij jullie soms het geval is. En mijn dochter heeft bijna 8 jaar een vriend, ja ja van haar 15de, ze zat nog in het middelbaar onderwijs en hij is 3 jaar ouder dan haar maar hij woont ook nog thuis, werkt en hij zal thuis blijven wonen tot mijn dochter afgestudeerd is en een job gevonden heeft en al wat gespaard heeft, ik denk dat we ze te veel bepamperen in België.... nee een kind dat verder wil studereren, studeert hier tot een jaar of 23, afhankelijk van welke studies ze doen, dochter zit aan de universiteit, laatst jaar master..(studie van 5 jaar). en hopelijk studeert ze in juni af...

----------


## Karin63

Wow Raimun, dat is een prachtig gedicht van Kahlil Gibran! Fijn om een vleugje spiritualiteit te lezen op het forum. Dank je!

Terug on topic.  :Wink: 

Voel me zoals altijd prima, heb lekker geslapen en net een heerlijk warme douche genomen. Zo meteen brengen we een bezoekje aan mijn moeder, namiddag ga ik met onze oudste dochter shoppen in Hasselt en deze avond gaan we naar de oefenplaats om te mediteren. 

Het beloofd een fijne dag te worden en wens het jullie ook toe!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best hormonaal een beetje uit balans.

Iedereen een fijne dag toegewenst  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

vandaag is het wat rustiger in mijn hoofd. Ik heb het oppashondje sinds gisteren, onverwacht. Maar het hondje geeft mij wel wat structuur op de dag.

----------


## jolanda27

> vandaag is het wat rustiger in mijn hoofd. Ik heb het oppashondje sinds gisteren, onverwacht. Maar het hondje geeft mij wel wat structuur op de dag.


Een hondje kan je zo met die trouwe ogen aankijken, net of dat ie je begrijpt. Misschien komt het oppashondje net even op het goede moment!
Liefs, Jolanda :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best hormonaal een beetje uit balans.
> 
> Iedereen een fijne dag toegewenst


Hallo Dotito,
Die hormonen, daar kun je danig van streek van zijn.
Hopenlijk is het morgen wat beter.  :Embarrassment: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe en hormonaal niet zo best. Heb me er vandaag moeten doortrekken. Heb eigenlijk een beetje teveel gedaan met gevolg "rugpijn"eigen schuld dikke bult. Ga me zo dadelijk in de zetel zetten ze en een beetje uitrusten.

Ach volgende week heeft mijn ventje, verlof dan maken we er samen een mooie week van. De laatste tijd zie ik hem wat minder, hij moet heel veel werken. Dus kan ik hem niet altijd vragen om te helpen, vandaar dat ik wat vermoeid ben. Alé morgen word het voor mij dan weer fysio, zal zwaar zijn, maar achteraf doet het wel deugd.

Fijne avond nog  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me beroeeeerdd,, 
gisteren meost ik naar het ziekenhuis voor een echo, ròntgenfoto en een hartfilmpje, nou kwamen tot ontdekking dat me hart veel te snel gaat, dus ben benieuwd wat de arts der van zegt in november

vandaag had ik een lactose onderzoek,, daar ben ik goed beroerd van geworde :Frown:  :Frown:  vanmiddag de stad in geweest,, enne naja vanavond he ik geen idee wat ik gedaan heb leef net in zo'n roes ofzo,, had ook elke keer verhoging enzo,, maja

maar goed maandag nog 1 keer een test en dan kijken wat der allemaal uit komt of juist neit,, hoop het wel dan weet ik zeker dat ikniet zo ziek werd van dat onderzoek,,, 

Liefs,
jorien

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dotito,

Fijn dat jou man volgende week een week vrij heeft. Kunnen jullie samen ervan genieten. Als hij veel voor zijn werk weg is, kan de dag lang duren. Dan is het extra fijn als hij een week vrij heeft.
Ik wens jullie samen een hele fijne week, en beterschap en sterkte met je rug.  :Embarrassment:  Ik hoop dat je je gauw weer wat beter voelt, rugpijn kan slopend zijn.!
Zorg goed voor jezelf. 
Weet je, je hebt maar een rug, probeer het jezelf zo aangenaam mogelijk te maken, wat betreft huishoudelijke bezigheden. Of wat ik eigenlijk probeer te zeggen, probeer jezelf zoveel mogelijk te ontzien. Als ik wel eens op bezoek ga bij mensen die zich verontschuldigen voor de rommel in huis, zeg ik altijd: Dat vind ik niet belangrijk, ik kom voor jou  :Wink: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Dolfijnjorien,

@ Ja, al die onderzoeken zijn allemaal geen pretje, en het wachten op de uitslag kan ook frustreren.
Hoop dat je je snel weer beter voelt en duidelijkheid krijgt.
Sterkte, groetjes, Jolanda :Embarrassment:

----------


## Karin63

Sterkte Jorien, hopelijk valt het onderzoek en de uitslag mee. Zal duimen voor je!  :Wink: 

Voor jou ook Dotito, sterkte met de fysio. Hopelijk voel jij je al wat beter vandaag.

----------


## christel1

He meisjes, hopelijk zijn jullie snel weer beter hoor. Duimen maar. 
En ja, als mensen zeggen "sorry voor de rommel" dan denk ik, hier wordt er geleefd in huis ipv alle dagen afgestoft, er is een verschil tussen rommel liggen en echt vuil ... dus allemaal geen zorgen maken, stofje hier, stofje daar, geen haan die er naar kraait, als jullie maar gelukkig zijn. Profiteren van het leven moet je doen, voor je het weet kan het gedaan zijn.... En Do mijn ventje is van nu af aan elke vrijdag thuis tot het einde van het jaar en dan nog eens van 23 december tot 7 januari, anders krijgt hij zijn verlof niet opgebruikt.... dus altijd lange weekends hoor....

----------


## anMa

Best wel fit
Alleen heb ik nu al 6 jaar en 2 maanden last van
Een brandend gevoel in mijn mond en tong
Sinds ik gestopt ben met mijn medicijnen destijds heb ik dat er aan over gehouden
Niet leuk en daar word ik soms wel moe van
Maar ja er zijn ergere dingen
Groetjes anMa
Wie heeft er suggesties om hiervan af te komen?
Dank
anMa

----------


## dotito

@Karin,

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds niet zo best. Rug doet nog steeds pijn en mentaal ook niet zo best.
Pff...ben bekaf van de fysio  :Frown:  ben blij dat ik in mijn zetel kan gaan zitten. Doe vandaag niets meer, alleen maar uitrusten. Fijne avond nog  :Wink: 

@Christel,

Jou ventje ook vrijdags verlof, de mijne ook vanaf volgende maand  :Big Grin:  ook omdat hij dit jaar geen verlof heeft genomen. Leuk hé zo'n verlengd weekend  :Wink:  Veel plezier samen.

@Jolanda,

Je hebt gelijk Jolanda, soms zou ik het hier beter ook eens laten liggen, maar heb daar problemen mee, moet het nog altijd leren. Ik ben altijd iemand geweest die geregeld kuist, zelf toen ik nog werkte. Nu met mijn rugletsel gaat dat allemaal niet meer zo vlot en dat frustreert soms. Ik wil altijd maar dat mijn appartement aan kant staat, maar daar moet ik veel voor inleveren. Mijn man zegt dat ook laat dat toch gewoon liggen, soms kan ik het laten liggen en soms niet. Tja de aard van beestje kan je zo maar niet veranderen zeker. Vandaar dat ik volgende week er eens tussenuit ga. Niet dat ik weg ga, maar we gaan er zeker een hele fijne week van maken. Bedankt voor je steun  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Niet prettig en onrustig. Ik ben hooggevoelig (dit weet ik zo'n anderhalf jaar, nu denk ik). Het vervelende hiervan is dat ik alles opzuig als een spons. Als er veel nare dingen gebeuren, kan ik daar dus behoorlijk van in de stress raken.
Doordat ik heel veel in me opneem, ook non-verbaal, is dit belastend. Oftewel het kost mij veel energie. Mijn grenzen bewaken en loslaten zijn moeilijke dingen voor mij. Misschien klinkt dit allemaal vreemd, maar wetenschappelijk is het vastgesteld dat er veel hooggevoelige mensen zijn. Als je op google, hooggevoelig intikt, krijg je erg veel informatie daarover. 
Afijn, ik dacht, ik wil het even delen, misschien zijn er nog wel meer mensen hier die het ook zijn. Benieuwd hoe zij daar mee om gaan.
Ik moet hier nog een evenwicht in zien te vinden.  :Frown: 
Ik wens iedereen een fijn weekend, liefs, Jolanda27

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijndorien: Hey meissie...wat een drukte weer in dat ziekenhuis....je hart gaat sneller....je bent toch niet verliefd he?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( geintje) wel vervelend om je zo te voelen...hou je haaks meid...dikke knuffel en beterschap met je ongemakken!  :Big Grin: 

Dodito: Rustig maar aan doen hoor, elke dag is er een....wat heerlijk dat je man vrij is aankomende week....heb het knus en gezellig samen....beetje romantiek doet wonderen....Liefs Elisa x  :Embarrassment: 

AnMa:  :Wink:  een Brandend gevoel in mond en tong...het lijkt mij zeer ellendig lieve AnMa ik heb helaas geen goede tips voor je maar hopenlijk weet iemand anders iets voor jou...Sterkte hoor....Knuffel.... :Embarrassment: 


vandaag voel ik mij wisselvallig.....ik heb af en toe last van de griepprik die ik maandag gehad heb....het brandde eerst in mijn huid, goddank ging dat later over....daarna werd mijn huid rose van kleur...zal wel wegtrekken...nu zeurt die arm men moet er niet op drukken.... :Stick Out Tongue:  tja...zal wel goedkomen....vanmiddag intens moe, maar nu gaat het beter....ff rustig op de stoel zitten.....ik zakte af en toe door mijn rechterbeen...pffff hoe kan dat nou? beetje eng, maar enfin ik ,loop gewoon wat rustiger....verder alles oke met mij....fijne avond...het is al 20.23 uur zie ik!!!  :Big Grin:  Hoolimoosie gauw de pc afzetten en aar de Voice of Holland kijken....een zangprogamma...hartstikke leuk....ff broddje smeren en dan met de benen omhoog tv kijken.....beetje grazen....( smikkelen) en ik voel mij dan ontspannen...ehhh tot horens en prettig weekend Allemaal.....Liefs van Elisa.....

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth9,

Ben je al een beetje bekomen van de griepprik? En voel je je niet meer zo heel moe?
Groot gelijk, lekker onderuit met je favoriete programma en wat te smikkelen  :Big Grin:  Zo af en toe moet je jezelf kietelen, ha-ha.
Een heel fijn weekend, het wordt fijn weer, Jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Fijn weekeind iedereen!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> He meisjes, hopelijk zijn jullie snel weer beter hoor. Duimen maar. 
> En ja, als mensen zeggen "sorry voor de rommel" dan denk ik, hier wordt er geleefd in huis ipv alle dagen afgestoft, er is een verschil tussen rommel liggen en echt vuil ... dus allemaal geen zorgen maken, stofje hier, stofje daar, geen haan die er naar kraait, als jullie maar gelukkig zijn. Profiteren van het leven moet je doen, voor je het weet kan het gedaan zijn.... En Do mijn ventje is van nu af aan elke vrijdag thuis tot het einde van het jaar en dan nog eens van 23 december tot 7 januari, anders krijgt hij zijn verlof niet opgebruikt.... dus altijd lange weekends hoor....


HELEMAAL mee eens!!!!
Ik lééf en dat is belangrijker dan altijd maar schoonmaken!!
Als alles maar op zijn plek ligt ist ok; er mag al 's wat stof liggen, als 't maar deftig ligt (niet vuil)!
Fijn weekeind iedereen!
Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik me ietsie beterder. Ik ben veel buiten geweest. Het zonnetje en de koude wind, heerlijk. 

Voor de mensen die zich niet lekker voelen en/of evt al de griep hebben te pakken; "van harte beterschap"

Elisabeth jij hebt de griepprik al vroeg te pakken, ik ga pas de eerste week van november. Hopelijk heb je geen last van bijwerkingen gehad!

Een ieder veel sterkte en liefs toegewenst.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag niet zo best al mijn spieren zijn gespannen en voel me doodop. Gisteren zijn we wel naar de voedingsbeurs in Brussel geweest was zeer interessant, maar vermoeiend. Heb wat kleine spulletjes gekocht voor in de keuken en een mooie tasje van stof.

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag niet zo best al mijn spieren zijn gespannen en voel me doodop. Gisteren zijn we wel naar de voedingsbeurs in Brussel geweest was zeer interessant, maar vermoeiend. Heb wat kleine spulletjes gekocht voor in de keuken en een mooie tasje van stof.


Hallo Dotito,

En heb je veel opgestoken bij de voedingsbeurs?
Hopenlijk voel je je morgen weer wat beter (uitgerust).
Ben je ook zo dol op tasjes? Ik moet mij altijd beheersen als ik tassen zie, ik vind er zo veel leuk.
Fijne maandag, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie, het is inderdaad heerlijk, met je neus in de wind en lekker in het zonnetje.  :Smile: 

@ Agnes574, heb je een fijn weekend gehad? 

Iedereen een fijne week, morgen wordt het ook nog lekker weer. Nog eventjes genieten dan.
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: ik ben elk jaar " de Beer" met een griepprik....nooit gaat het eens gemakkelijk...jammer.. :Stick Out Tongue:  bah....Fijn dat jij je wat beter voelt....ik hoop dat je dat gevoel kunt houden...sujcces met de griepprik begin november...doegieeeeeeee

Dootje: och leuk zo'n beurs....tuurlijk mag je dan iets kopen...al is het alleen maar voor de troost omdat jij je zo moe voelt in spieren etc....beterschap lieverd....

vandaag voel ik mij wisslend...maar ik ben blij want ik heb sinds ruim 2 maanden weer voorzichtig aan fitness gedaan....ik kreeg zo'n last van mijn benen dat ik dacht....Hoppa....aan de slag en rustig aan doen bij de sportschool hier om het hoekje...ik vond het zaligggggggggggg en nadien was ik bekaf....tjonge jonge...nu zit ik dus achter de pc uit te rusten.... :Embarrassment:  mooi toch.....
als de pijn niet minder wordt zal ik mijn Tens apparaat gaan gebruiken...
fijne avond.....

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth9,

Zo, jij bent goed bezig. Ja, je moet het wel weer langzaam opbouwen als je het eventjes niet gedaan hebt. Wel goed van jou. Hopenlijk wordt de pijn weer wat minder.
Sterkte, fijne avond, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Weinig geslapen, weer veel te vroeg wakker, ben dus maar om 5.00 uur opgestaan. Broodjes gebakken en wat opgeruimd. Dan maar genieten van de stilte. Wel heerlijk dat het nog zo stil is. De vroege ochtend heeft toch ook wel wat. Het zal wel komen dat het hier herfstvakantie is, het is opvallend stil op de weg. 
Wens iedereen een hele fijne dag toe, liefs, Jolanda  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda27: mijn hemel wat was jij vroeg in de ochtend al opgestaan...broodjes bakken....tjonge de bakker in spe, maar dan ruikt je huis wel lekker he?  :Wink:  
Gezellige dag hoor....doe maar een klein middag tukkie..... :Big Grin:  greetzzzz 

Vanmorgen liet ik Bhody ( hondje) uit en toen zag ik heel zielig een vogeltje liggen op het troittoir, een merel....een andere vrouw die op de fiets was zag ook de vogel en belde de dierenambulance..... :Embarrassment:  ik heb eerst Bhody uitgelaten, daarna na huis gegaan en toen weer op pad gegaan naar de merel....ik vond het zo zielig.....de vrouw had op mijn advies het vogeltje achter een boom gezet zodat het niet te zien is vanaf de weg want het lag als een zielig hoopje op de stoep..ik was bang dat iemand de vogel zou vertrappen!!!!! bij de merel aangekomen hief hij zijn koppie op en ik aaide hem/haar....wat water aan zijn koppie gedaan en toen liep ik een half uur heen en wer te drentelen tot de dierenambulance kwam...die was laat.... :Stick Out Tongue:  inmiddels had ik een haagje van pasgemaaid gras om de vogel heengelegd...uit de wind met zijn koppie in de zon en toen ik net wilde vertrekken kwam de dierenambulane erbij....geen vleugels gebroken maar de ogen stonden niet helder....ja ik had het gezien... :Frown:  de mannen namen het diertje mee..echt veel hoop gaven ze niet, maar je weet maar nooit...het diertje hoeft niet alleen te sterven toch? ja daar stond ik met dikke tranen in mijn ogen..kon amper nog praten, ik heb ze een hand gegeven om ze te bedanken.....zit hier te typen terwijl ik in de sportschool hoort te zijn....achhhhhh ik ben nooit zo soft..tja...de menopauze? of gewoon een Softdag.... :Big Grin:  verder voel ik mij goed vandaag....
fijne dag en vertroetel je huisdier.... :Wink:  Liefs

----------


## Raimun

Hej Elisabeth9.....
Niet zomaar " Soft "...'t zit er bij jouw blijkbaar ingebakken ?? :Cool: 
Fantastische ..karaktertrek !!.;kan je wel soms "parten " spelen hé !! 

" Als je niet van dieren houdt , kan je ook niet van mensen houden !! " 
(dixit .. Joop Derksen ! ) 
Geweldige reaktie van jou !! chappeau !!  :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

> @ Gossie, het is inderdaad heerlijk, met je neus in de wind en lekker in het zonnetje. 
> 
> @ Agnes574, heb je een fijn weekend gehad? 
> 
> Iedereen een fijne week, morgen wordt het ook nog lekker weer. Nog eventjes genieten dan.
> Groetjes, Jolanda27


@Jolanda,
Ja een heerlijk weekeind gehad ... en er komt er weer één aan; een 'platte-rust-weekeind' .. laat maar komen  :Wink: .
Wens het jullie allemaal toe!!
Xx Ag

----------


## jolanda27

Wederom geradbraakt. Nauwelijks geslapen vannacht. Dat is toch echt een probleem. En wat doe je dan? Dan ga je op MC zitten, ha-ha.  :Big Grin: 
Iedereen een fijne dag vandaag, liefs, Jolanda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Wederom geradbraakt. Nauwelijks geslapen vannacht. Dat is toch echt een probleem. En wat doe je dan? Dan ga je op MC zitten, ha-ha. 
> Iedereen een fijne dag vandaag, liefs, Jolanda


Je kan ook " schaapjes " tellen !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: Wat knus dat je een fijn weekend achter de rug hebt...en nu dus weer...haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  geniet ervan lief mens...heb je de Tens al of ben ik nu voorbarig....ik heb er een stukje over geschreven voor "jou" op je eigen topic.. je kan mij ook bellen als je meer wilt weten, maarrrrrrrrrrr je bent zelfstandig, maar de uitnodiging " staat" goed weekend...Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:  ps: dan  :Big Grin:  kan ik je mijn nr geven via een pm

Raimun: dank voor je lieve woorden...dieren kunnen niet praten dus is het fijn als mensen een beetje zich er om bekommeren, en gelukkig zijn er veeeeeeeeeeeeeel dierenvrienden.... :Embarrassment:  

Vandaag voel ik mij heel stram..misschien gisteren teveel gedaan....vandaag maar soppen in eigen huis en wat rustig aandoen.., want ik ga zondag of maandag een paar dagen na een goede vriend toe om te relaxen...ik heb er zin in....Gezellig en fijn weekend allemaal met jullie man/vrouw/vriend/vriendin of anders.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Laterssssssssssss

Jolanda27: Sterkte met slapen....wat ellendig he? bah...ehh wijntje nemen, of een pilletje,....ik hoop dat het weekend wat beter gaat...hou je haaks...knuffel.... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@agnes, duik maar lekker t weekend in je zetel, lekker tv kijken of op FB rommelen,
hoop dat het je goed doet!

@jo, t, valt mij ook op dat je slecht slaapt omdat jouw posten wel erggggggg vroeg zijn...als ik jou was zou ik er een paar pillen instoppen, slapen is zooooo belangrijk!!

@elisa, lieffie van me.....veel plezier en een heel relaxt weekend bij die vriend,
enne...........niet teveel teuten, want dat kan je........daar word je ook moe van....
fijn weekend, schat!!! enne.............we spreken!

----------


## Agnes574

.... AUWW en moe ..

----------


## jolanda27

> Je kan ook " schaapjes " tellen !!


Raimun, 
Jij bent ook grappig, daar houdt ik wel van.  :Big Grin: 
Daar is geen beginnen aan, aan schaapjes tellen, ha-ha.
Fijn weekend, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Volgende week ga ik eens naar de huisarts, heb nl. geen pilletjes meer ervoor. Al lang niets meer genomen. Denk zelf dat de klachten met de overgang te maken hebben. Mijn menneke is er zelfs helemaal van overtuigd.

@ Agnes, doe het rustig aan meid, veel sterkte  :Embarrassment: 

@ Elisabeth, Ook jij maar eens lekker rustig aan doen. Wat fijn voor je, lekker een paar dagen naar je vriend. Geniet er maar lekker van...doeiiii  :Smile: 
Ps. wijn helpt bij mij niet, wel lekker op z'n tijd  :Big Grin: 

@ Sietske, ben het alweer kwijt. Wat een goed geheugen heb ik, maar niet heus, dus dan wens ik je maar een heel goed weekend toe, liefs, Jolanda  :Wink: 

Iedereen een goed weekend, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

haha die jo,
ik schreef; stop er maar een paar pillen in.............je moet toch een x slapen!!

----------


## Raimun

Vandaag voel ik mij " goed " ..morgen nog beter !!! 
Zondag is het hek helemaaaaaal van de dam !!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin: 

Sinter Klaas !! komt ....met het "" WINTER UUR " !!!  :Cool: 

Vergeet VOORAL jullie klok niet TERUG te draaien hé !!!!  :Wink: 
De mijne is al aangepast !!! haha !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Slecht
Was de hele nacht misselijk en onrustig
Alle stress van de afgelopen maanden komt er nu uit geloof ik
Bah ...en diarree vanmorgen
anMa

----------


## sietske763

beterschap anMa!!

en jo............jij wat beter geslapen........hopelijk!!!!
raimun, succes met je aankopen vandaag!

hier alles prima....slaap nog steeds uitstekend, dus daarom wederom een prima dag!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Sietske,

Ja eindelijk een paar uren geslapen, was wel weer vroeg wakker. Vandaag met mijn vriendin wezen shoppen. Was gezellig, weer wat aan de vingers blijven plakken.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Maar ik heb me aardig ingehouden, ha-ha.  :Embarrassment: 
Fijn dat jij nog steeds zo goed slaapt Sietske.

AnMa, heel veel beterschap. Hopenlijk ben je snel weer opgeknapt.

Agnes, hoe gaat het met je?

Iedereen een heel fijn weekend, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Deze meid bekomt nog steeds van de behandeling in pijnkliniek donderdag, maar is aan het genieten van een héérlijk luie zondag in mijn ééntje ... héérlijk!!

Fijn weekeind iedereen!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffff beetje erg ""brak""
gisteravond/nacht nog ff doorgefeest bij mn vriendin met drank en alles wat de feest vreugde verhoogde................
was zooooooo lachen, dat ik er wel een slechte dag voor over heb:""the day after......""

----------


## jolanda27

> pfffffffffff beetje erg ""brak""
> gisteravond/nacht nog ff doorgefeest bij mn vriendin met drank en alles wat de feest vreugde verhoogde................
> was zooooooo lachen, dat ik er wel een slechte dag voor over heb:""the day after......""


Ha Sietske,

Je mag je dan wel geradbraakt voelen vandaag  :Frown:  maar die fijne dag gisteren nemen ze je niet meer af. Kun je nog lekker lang van nagenieten,  :Smile:  ook wat waard. 
Sterkte vandaag dan maar, liefs, Jolanda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Duf, eindelijk eens goed geslapen, maar jammer genoeg zo duf als een konijn.  :Embarrassment:  Als het weer laat wordt, dan wordt deze dame weer klaarwakker. 
Ik ben een nachtraver, ha-ha  :Smile:  Mijn menneke niet blij mee  :Mad:  Hij krijgt altijd rond een uur of elf een afknapper en ik krijg dan energie.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Iedereen, geniet nog van deze mooi dag, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> Duf, eindelijk eens goed geslapen, maar jammer genoeg zo duf als een konijn.  Als het weer laat wordt, dan wordt deze dame weer klaarwakker. 
> Ik ben een nachtraver, ha-ha  Mijn menneke niet blij mee  Hij krijgt altijd rond een uur of elf een afknapper en ik krijg dan energie. 
> Iedereen, geniet nog van deze mooi dag, groetjes, Jolanda


Hej ...
....zéééér stoute opmerking !!!  :EEK!: 
"" als die afknapper van jouw ' menneke' niet te lang duurt !..
kan jouw " energie " haar vrije-(ers !! ) loop gaan !! :Frown:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

> Hej ...
> ....zéééér stoute opmerking !!! 
> "" als die afknapper van jouw ' menneke' niet te lang duurt !..
> kan jouw " energie " haar vrije-(ers !! ) loop gaan !!


Ha Raimun,

Vind je?  :Big Grin:  Tja, het is maar wat je ervan maakt, zo had ik het nog niet bekeken.  :Wink:  Maar nu ik het zo terug lees, snap ik jou gedachte wel.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Waar het hart van vol is...............hi, hi vul die zelf maar in.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Amuseer je nog, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me verschikkelijk down! Ik heb gisteren mijn verjaardag alvast gevierd, a.s dinsdag 1 nov. word ik 18!! Maar gister ochtend viel het mee qua visite gister middag had ik het hele huis vol en gisteravond weer,, nou gisteravnd had ik het echt gehad en dacht ik om 9 uur 's avonds van jongens gaan jullie al weg,, en de laatste ging rond 1 uur weg,, maar het was wel gezellig, vanmiddag kwam mijn broer en schoonzus nog gezellig bij ons,, maar echt ben dood op morgen moet ik nog de hele dag les geven bah voel me de laatste tijd zo down niks aan alles wat ik doe word ik moe van,, hakkebar zal me niks verbazen als ik eerdaags eens weer gezellig instort,, 

maar goed ik ga nog eventjes mijn les doorlezen en dan lekker slapen, en morgen weer de hele dag les geven,, is ook wel weer leuk! gaan morgen ook beginnne met het maken van een lampion voor sint maarten :Big Grin:  Gezellig!! 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## jolanda27

Verdrietig.
Ik wil het zo graag goed doen, maar het valt niet mee.  :Frown: 
Jammer genoeg heb ik geen aan en uit knop. Soms zou ik wel eens een man willen zijn, die kunnen veel beter hun hoofd leeg "maken".  :Embarrassment: 
Fijne dag iedereen, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> Verdrietig.
> Ik wil het zo graag goed doen, maar het valt niet mee. 
> Jammer genoeg heb ik geen aan en uit knop. Soms zou ik wel eens een man willen zijn, die kunnen veel beter hun hoofd leeg "maken". 
> Fijne dag iedereen, Jolanda


Hej Jolanda27....Zal ik je 'n emmer water , spons .. krabber en de ' delete ' knop van mijn pc brengen !!!!
..gebruik ik wel eens om m'n hoofd " leeg " te maken  :Wink: 

Over hoe " leeg " ga ik niet verder uitweiden !! 
soms is er niets meer van te " maken " !! hahahaaaa !!! ( sic ! )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Karin63

> Verdrietig.
> Ik wil het zo graag goed doen, maar het valt niet mee. 
> Jammer genoeg heb ik geen aan en uit knop. Soms zou ik wel eens een man willen zijn, die kunnen veel beter hun hoofd leeg "maken". 
> Fijne dag iedereen, Jolanda


Ohh Jolanda, jammer om dit te lezen. Hopelijk gaat het snel terug beter met je.

----------


## Karin63

Ik voel me geweldig! Had een hele fijne dag met mijn man, ons jongste dochtertje en haar vriendinnetje. Hun eindeloze pret werkte zeer aanstekelijk.  :Big Grin:  En vandaag was het weer prachtig weer! Was de hele dag buiten. Heb tijdens het wandelen in Domein Bokrijk heel intens genoten van die warme zonnestraaltjes. Van mij mag dit weertje nog lang aanhouden. Héérlijk!

----------


## jolanda27

Hé Raimun,

Lachen is het beste medicijn.  :Smile:  Dank je wel voor jou humor.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> Hé Raimun,
> 
> Lachen is het beste medicijn.  Dank je wel voor jou humor. 
> Jolanda


Hej 
't was maar om aan te geven , dat mannen het ook niet altijd even "goed" doen !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Raimun,

Dat snap ik ook.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Jullie hebben er net zo goed last van. Ik las laatst een grappig stukje, dat mannen heel goed zijn in het leeg maken van hun hoofd. Stond erbij: heb je je eigen persoonlijke goeroe, vond ik wel grappig.  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo allemaal,

Heb vannacht een stukje geschreven, onder geestelijk welzijn, de babbelbox.
Zou zo graag feedback krijgen hierover. 
Alvast bedankt. 
Liefs, Jolanda27  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Hoofdpijn, nog niet over, had gisteren al knetterende hoofdpijn. Zal wel van het slecht slapen komen.  :Embarrassment: 
Iedereen een fijne dag, het weer is weer schitterend, er staat een japanse esdoorn in mijn tuin in prachtige okers, gelen, oranje en roden tinten te schitteren. Hoezo de herfst saai!
Jolanda27

----------


## sietske763

slecht geslapen dus erg futloos,
maar dat lossen we op door wat extra ritalin te nemen!

@jo,
sterkte met je knetterende hoofdpijn! (neem je er wat tegen/voor?)
en ja..........het is echt een fantastische dag met dit heerlijke weer!

----------


## Raimun

De herfst is inderdaad niet saai , integendeel !! 
Zoals ieder seizoen , heeft zij haar eigen schoonheid .
De kleurenpracht in de natuur ..schildert mooie rustige taferelen .. 
waarvan menig wandelaar weet te genieten ! 
De laagstaande zon stuurt gouden stralen doorheen de kalende boomkruinen ..
Haar laatse warme stralen , zorgen voor 'n heerlijk nazomertje !
Dwarrelende bladeren vormen 'n winterbedje..voedsel voor de komende lente .. 
Spinnenwebben met dauwdruppels als van cristal verschijnen her en der ...
Paddestoelen in vele soorten , bieden zich aan ...voedzaam bij vele eetfestijnen .
De laatste werkjes in de tuin ..om in het voorjaar weer van te genieten .

Gestadig korten nu de dagen..dag en nacht worden bijna even lang ..
tot aan de winterzonnewende ..
De mens viert nu zijn lichtfeesten ..tradities uit lang vervlogen tijden !
vandaag enkel nog folklore ..ook dat hoort er wel bij .
Warme winterkleding hangt binnen bereik ..
Het vetgemeste kalf ..geslacht ..verwerkt ..en opgeslagen .

Herfst , stemt ook tot inkeer ...dierbaren worden herdacht ..
dat zie je wel op kerkhoven ...nu in bloemenpracht !

Herfst , 't is maar wat jij ervan verwacht !!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me wel tof:d
Ben vandaag eindelijk maar toch 18 geworden :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Jippie :Big Grin:  
en en en vanmiddag mijn qmp toets gehaald :Big Grin:  Jeeejjj :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Helemaal happy :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dolfijnjorien



----------


## anMa

Niet goed heb kiespijn en moet om 1 uur naar de tandarts
Misschien weer trekken en ik ben daar altijd zo zenuwachtig voor om te gaan
Maar het vooruitzicht dat ik dan van de pijn af ben maakt dat ik toch zal gaan
Kan ik de komende nacht weer normaal slapen.
anMa

----------


## sietske763

voel me op zich wel prima, maar deze week is het iedere dag erg druk geworden, onverwacht, anders had ik t wel beter gepland.
ben dus gewoon moe,
vanavond weer kantine dienst, maar dat is voor mij een feestje.....en heb gelukkig altijd een reserve voor het geval dat ik ""uitval"" door mn restverschijnselen.
dat haalt gelukkig de druk weg omdat ik weet dat ik niet ""moet"" als het niet gaat.

----------


## jolanda27

Heb heel lekker geslapen, voor het eerst in lange tijd aan een stuk door.  :Smile: Heb van de huisarts wat gekregen, maar dit wil ik alleen incidenteel gebruiken, anders gaat je lichaam eraan wennen, en wordt het effect minder.
Ik heb nog iets natuurlijks meegenomen van de apotheek, en dat wil ik ook eens uitproberen. 
Het slecht slapen is omdat ik in de overgang ben (dat dacht ik zelf ook al)!
Iedereen een heel fijn weekend, liefs, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

De laatste voel ik me redelijk goed wel wat moe, maar dat heeft ook met de revalidatie te maken. Rugpijn is de laatste tijd weer dragelijk en daar ben ik zeer blij om. Is wel zo dat ik na nieuwjaar wel een afspraak ga maken met de pijnkliniek voor een 2 de opinion. Voor de rest ga het hier een rustig weekend worden. 

Voor iedereen fijn weekend  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

durf het bijna niet te posten..................afkloppen................. alweer heerlijk geslapen en wederom een prima drukke dag.

----------


## jolanda27

> durf het bijna niet te posten..................afkloppen................. alweer heerlijk geslapen en wederom een prima drukke dag.


Nou, dat is toch heerlijk meid, hardstikke fijn voor je. 
Gewoon zo doorgaan, ha-ha  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

jo,
wat heb jij geslikt dan vannacht??
temazepam??

----------


## jolanda27

Oxazepam, temazepam zet geen zoden aan de dijk bij mij. 
Ik ben er niet zo voor, maar je moet wat af en toe.

----------


## sietske763

oxazepam, 10 of 50 mg?
heb dit geloof ik al eerder aan jou getypt,
seroquel, het ideale slaapmiddel, niet verslavend!
ik neem het dus nu al ongeveer 6 weken niet meer want ik had na 2,5 jaar gewenning.
heb natuurlijk nog wel een voorraad, dus als ik weer eens een x een hele goede nachtrust nodig heb, duik ik ff in mn voorraad koffer en na zoveel weken zal het wel weer een nachtje werken, maar voorlopig nog niet nodig.
vroeger kwamen ze bij mij ook met temazepam aan..........pfffffffff gewoon snoepjes, zelfs zonde van de moeite om ze te sparen!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb de 10 mg. is voor mij genoeg.
Ik heb in de bijsluiter gekeken van Seroquel, dat valt onder medicatie voor psychotica. Dat vind ik voor mij te heftig. Bovendien zou je bij mijn huisarts daar niet mee aan hoeven te komen. Voor sommige mensen zal het best een oplossing zijn, maar ik ben van nature niet zo'n pillengebruikster als ik het niet hoef. De reden is ook dat ik veel medicatie gewoon niet goed verdraag. Ook niet met een maagbeschermer erbij. Vandaar.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Ik lach heel erg veel. Ik doe heel vaak ook lekker gek. Dus niemand weet hoe ik me echt voel! 
Al lacht een mens van buiten, van binnen kan iemand schreeuwen van verdriet
Het krachtigste medicijn voor ellende is loslaten
Hoofd omhoog, neus in de wind, heb er scheid aan wat een ander van je vindt.

Zegt hopelijk genoeg! Als ik nog ff moed heb zal ik nog wel ff een verslagje schrijve anders niet,,

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijn jorien: Hallo lieverd, allereerst nog Proficiat met je 18e verjaardag van 1 november.. voor de wet volwassen...Hoera...en wat een groot feest heb je gehad...ja na 2 dagen ben je dan ook bekaf...opzouten allemaal denk je dan..haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  .ook geweldig dat jij de toetst heb gehaald...goed zo.... :Big Grin:  dikke pluim...Akelig dat je zoveel verdriet voelt.. ik hoop dat het vandaag iets beter met je gaat....sterkte meissie....liefs Elisa

Jolanda: wat fijn dat je bij de dokter bent geweest en medicijnen hebt gekregen...hopenlijk slaap je nu wat beter.....menopauze heeft veel invloed op alles is mijn ervaring.....succes ermee ,lieverd..... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: Ha darling.....lekker feesten met je vriendin...tof meid, wijntje en een rokertje geeft Fun en dan kun je samen zo heerlijk babbelen, ...en filosofisch van worden.... :Big Grin:  goed om te doen zo af en toe...gaaf dat je momenteel eens lekker kunt slapen....ik gun je dat zo...dag pillendokter....als ik wat nodig heb kom ik graag op huisbezoek...doegieeee fijne dag en goede week....Kussssssssssssss  :Smile: 

Dodito: Fijn dat de rugpijn wat dragelijker wordt....het blijft altijd een groot opstakel...pijn went nooit....prettige dag lieverd, hou je haaks....liefssss  :Smile: 

Agnes..ik weet niet wat ze allemaal met je gedaan hebben bij de pijnkliniek want ik heb lange tijd niet bijgelezen alle topics....ik wens je sterkte met alles en beterschap en snel verlichting van de pijn....rust lekker uit en alle goeds....dikke knuffel... :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: Bedankt voor je mooie verhaaltje over de herfst......fijne dag en een goede gezondheid....Warme groeten.... :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij heel hyper en druk en ik was gisteren zeer verontwaardigd en boos...... :Frown:  door nu te schrijven wordt ik wat rustiger anders had ik een diazepam ingenomen....gisteravond al gedaan om af te koelen....soms zie je dingen gebeuren en voel ik allerlei situatie's die ontstaan door iets....ik heb teveel voelsprieten dus moet ik rustig worden.... :Embarrassment:  ik ben net een weekje bij een goede vriend geweest en daar kon ik veel van mij laten afglijden en dat was goed....lekker elke dag met de hond naar het bos of de duinen, het was een feestje....even alle zorgen omtrent iedereen loslaten anders wordt het chaos in mijn hoofd....misschien moet ik wat minder bezorgd zijn dan komt ook alles wel op zijn pootjes terecht, maar ik wil alles zo graag doen en ik wil iedereen helpen...tja wat een suffe muts ben ik eigenlijk....door de menopauze ben ik wel een bitchie af en toe...pfffffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  slapen is een ramp, en als ik te lang voor een kassa moet wachten dan kijk ik al geirriteerd om mij heen of er niet een kassa is die sneller werkt.....ennnnnnnnnnn dan pak je net weer de verkeerde kassa omdat die net de rol op heeft ne deze verwisseld moet worden....pffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  helpppppppppppp ken je dat gevoel....je rijdt in de auto op de weg waar je 50 km mag rijden, en dan zit er zo'n droplul voor je die 30 rijdt want hij moet zo nodig aan de radioknoppen zitten of zijn mobiel opeten waar hij of zij doorheen zit te praten.....hoezo ben ik een juffie ongeduld? het liest zou ik met een rubberen voorbumper tegen hem of haar aanstoten en voortduwen en te zeggen....hup opschieten .....hahaha...wauw...dat herken je vast wel zo'n situatie of bne ik de enige ongeduldige truttekop die dat voelt..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ach ja en dan probeer ik iets rustiger te rijden, maar op de snelweg trap ik op het gaspedaal en haal dan in en ik voel mij dan net een formule 1 coureur die met 140 km vooruit snelt....niet te lang doen want dan is de benzine sneller op..... :Big Grin:  nou lieve mensen...ik ga zo maar sporten en mijn best doen om de geest weer in het reine te krijgen....sorry voor mijn gezeur, maar het helpt om even te schrijven...dank....fijne dag allemaal....van de week wordt het druk met mijn familie....ik groet jullie....heb het fijn, heb het goed, minder pijn en zorgen...liefs van mij....Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Iets beter dan de afgelopen dagen
Heb veel napijn gehad van de kies die was getrokken
Vraag me af of je wel elke avond paracetamol mag nemen wanneer is het teveel?
Ik bedoel hoeveel dagen achter elkaar dat mag?
Woensdag 2 en s avonds 1
Donderdag 1
Vrijdag 1 zaterdag 1 zondag 1
Mag ik dan nu nog weer innemen?
Dat weet ik dus niet ga de apotheek maar bellen of de doktersassistenten
Stom dat ik dat niet weet

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth ....
Doet goed hé , de frustratie van je afschrijven !! 
Herken de tekenen die jij beschrijft , heb ik ook jaren mee geworsteld ...
Komt meestal door " stress " die jij ondervindt om welke reden dan ook !! 
Ont-stressen is de boodschap ...voldoende ""verplichte rustpunten "" inbouwen in jou dagelijks bezig zijn !!
Vlug gezegd ..maar wel zeer belangrijk !!
Dat weekje " weg " doet goed ..weg uit de dagelijkse sleur ..belangrijker nog is het feit dat je dan " de storende dingen " even helemaal opzij kan zetten, zeker ,zoals jij gedaan hebt ..de rust van de natuur opzoeken !! 

Meestal zitten de stress oorzaken tussen onze twee oren !!!! :Frown: 
Wij " denken " dat we dit en dat noodzakelijk "moeten" doen ....dat wij ons de 'problemen' van anderen moeten aantrekken enz.....
Het zijn allemaal factoren die we doorheen de tijd in ons "onderbewuste" hebben opgeslagen !!
Bij het minste wat we tegen komen , zijn onze "gedachten" alweer vertrokken ... worden het " stress factoren " die ons leven verpesten !! 

Het meest voor de hand liggende is ..de oorzaken te achterhalen en die onverbiddelijk oplossen ...is niet altijd evident .;weet ik ook wel ..
Soms is het ook niet op 123 op te lossen ..vraagt het planning enz..waar je op dat moment geen "geduld "voor kan /wil opbrengen ..

'n Ander middel is : jezelf op afstand bekijken !! " beschouwend !!" ..hoe ben ik op dit moment bezig ..;waarom stoort het mij ..bv. als jij aan die kassa staat !!..of iemand tegen 30 km/u voor je rijdt ..
Op die momenten ,'t kan gek klinken ! moet je met jezelf durven lachen !!
" zie mij nu hier !! waarom zit ik mij nu op te jagen ?..
In het begin voel je dan veel weerstand !! Echter de aanhouder wint !! 
Het gaat je telkens weer iets beter lukken om dit te doen ..geloof mij maar , de resultaten worden zelfs op korte termijn zichtbaar !! 
Telkens weer "" 'n positieve " order aan jouw onderbewuste geven ..als je de neiging hebt om je op te jagen !!! 
Na verloop van tijd heeft jouw onderbewuste dit begrepen ..stuurt het heel andere orders door naar jouw gedachten !! bv : "kalm blijven " ...niet opjagen !!..hoe ga ik deze situatie het best oplossen !! enz....

Soms is het " horen,zien en zwijgen " ..'n andere keer kan het zijn : " zien,oordelen,handelen "".. 
dan weer is het kunnen/durven " loslaten " en verder gaan !!! 

Ik weet niet of je ooit in de Bijbel leest ? ..lees dan de parabel " de barmhartige Samaritaan " 
Hij kwam in 'n situatie , beoordeelde ze ..deed wat hij op dat moment kon
doen met hetgeen in zijn mogelijkheden lag ..en vervolgde zijn weg !!!
Vele anderen voor hem , waren er al gewoon aan voorbij gelopen !! 
( onverschillig ?? angst ? zelfingenomenheid ? ....) 

In de oosterse wijsheid heb je het verhaal van de meester Monnik en zijn leerling ..
Zij kwamen aan 'n rivier ..;er stond 'n vrouw die over wilde steken ..
De meester nam de vrouw in zijn armen en droeg ze over !! 
Daarna vervolgden zij hun weg !! 
Na 'n tijdje gaf de leerling de opmerking ..;dat had jij niet mogen doen meester !! ..( zij mochten nooit met 'n vrouw in aanraking komen !! ) 
Waarop de meester antwoorde : Ik heb die vrouw naar de ander oever gedragen dat was mijn plicht !!..en ze daar achtergelaten ....
jij echter sleept ze nog altijd mee in jouw gedachten !!!

'n laatste nog :: het verhaal van de voetstappen in het zand 
'n hele strook zag je 2-paar voetstappen ..daarna slechts 1-paar voetstappen
vervolgens weer 2-paar voetstappen .....( de betekenis vertel ik nog wel eens ...))) :Wink: 

Zo kan ik nog wel uren doorgaan Elisabeth ...
Zelfkennis ..vooral zelfvertrouwen hebben ..;daar gaat het om in ons leven 
Onze wereld is " jachtig " .." individualistisch " ....
Regelmatig van deze " carrousel " durven afstappen ..geeft de mogelijkheid 
om het " leven " aangenamer te maken voor jezelf ...
Je kan niet alles oplossen en zeker niet blijven meeslepen ...
anderen profiteren van jou..lachen met jou ...jij bent de dupe !! 
Groetjes ....Raimun ...

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve Elisabeth,

Och het is zo herkenbaar voor mij wat jij geschreven hebt. Ik ervaar dit ook regelmatig. Wat je zegt over dat je de situatie ziet..... dat maakt ook dat je je zo druk daarover maakt. Je bent waarschijnlijk over je eigen grenzen heen gegaan. Het blijft moeilijk hé Elisabeth. Ik had het laatst aangekaart bij mijn huisarts, en die omschreef het zo, omdat je gevoelig bent blijft het je leven lang een gevecht. En ik denk dat ze daarmee bedoelt heeft, dat het moeilijk is om een balans te vinden, in enerzijds compassie naar de ander toe, maar ook zodanig dat je jezelf er niet in verliest, en voor jezelf op komt.
Het zorgen zit ook een beetje in ons, met de paplepel erin gegoten, dus die combinatie maakt het ook al niet makkelijker.
Toen ik in therapie was, het ik een ding onthouden. Als ik dacht dat ik in paniek raakte, zei ik tegen mezelf: Wat kan er nou helemaal gebeuren?
Als je dat steeds voor jezelf herhaald werkt het echt. 
Je bent een fantastisch mens, en dat weten en voelen andere mensen ook. Mijn tip naar jou toe is, proberen je meer af te schermen voor mensen die je "leegzuigen", want jij hebt er later last van. Maar goed, dat lukt ook niet altijd, dat weet ik. 
Wandelen in de natuur is ook goed om het hoofd leeg te maken. Een cursus mindfullness schijnt ook goed te zijn, zei mijn huisarts.
Tja, en de menopauze, werkt ook niet echt mee.  :EEK!: 
Ben maar een beetje lief voor jezelf Elisabeth, je verdiend het, je bent een prachtig mens.  :Smile: 
Of zoals mijn therapeut eens zei tegen mij; Je kunt goed voor een ander zorgen, dus ook voor jezelf.  :Wink: 
Lieve meid, hopenlijk is de stress weer wat verminderd, een dikke knuffel, Jolanda  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Hey Raimun,

Wat kun jij de dingen toch mooi verwoorden. Ik lees levenservaring tussen de regels door.
Je geeft goeie tips, ooit gedacht om een therapeut te gaan worden?  :Big Grin: 
Maar zonder gekheid, daar heb je echt wat aan. Dank je wel voor je wijze woorden.
Dat van die voeten, dat is toch de Heer die je gedragen heeft toen je het moeilijk had (ik meen dat je dat bedoelt? Dat is een mooi gedicht, ik ken het ook, of bedoel jij iets anders?)
Dat verhaal van de herfst vond ik ook mooi.
Fijne week nog, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Iets beter dan de afgelopen dagen
> Heb veel napijn gehad van de kies die was getrokken
> Vraag me af of je wel elke avond paracetamol mag nemen wanneer is het teveel?
> Ik bedoel hoeveel dagen achter elkaar dat mag?
> Woensdag 2 en s avonds 1
> Donderdag 1
> Vrijdag 1 zaterdag 1 zondag 1
> Mag ik dan nu nog weer innemen?
> Dat weet ik dus niet ga de apotheek maar bellen of de doktersassistenten
> Stom dat ik dat niet weet


Hoi AnMa,
Paracetamol mag je gerust gebruiken hoor. Het is de enigste pijnstiller die door de maag het beste verdragen wordt. Je mag er gerust verdeeld over de dag maximaal 6 innemen. Het kan geen kwaad als je dit meerdere dagen achter elkaar inneemt. 
Sterkte en hopenlijk neemt de pijn snel af.
Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

in het ziekenhuis delen ze pcm in de maximale dosering van 4x dgs 1 gram, dit is toegestaan, daaroverheen gaan kan leverbeschadiging geven.

----------


## Raimun

> Hey Raimun,
> 
> Wat kun jij de dingen toch mooi verwoorden. Ik lees levenservaring tussen de regels door.
> Je geeft goeie tips, ooit gedacht om een therapeut te gaan worden? 
> Maar zonder gekheid, daar heb je echt wat aan. Dank je wel voor je wijze woorden.
> Dat van die voeten, dat is toch de Heer die je gedragen heeft toen je het moeilijk had (ik meen dat je dat bedoelt? Dat is een mooi gedicht, ik ken het ook, of bedoel jij iets anders?)
> Dat verhaal van de herfst vond ik ook mooi.
> Fijne week nog, Jolanda


Je kan het beter " laat " dan " nooit " leren hé !!!! :Wink: 
Therapeut , of hoe je het noemen wil ..die neiging ..soms drang ..heb ik wel .
Door de tijd heb ik echter geleerd , dat je in 1° plaats je eigen therapeut moet zijn!!
Daarna kan je je op het andere pad begeven !! 
Therapeuten kletsen soms uit hun nek , veel theorie !!.;weinig praktijk ..heb je zo gezien hé !! verder moet je het dan zelf maar uitzoeken !! 
Het blijft nog altijd : " ervaring is de beste leermeester ""  :Wink: 
Tenminste als je iets geleerd hebt uit jouw ervaring .
Dat verhaal van die " ezel en die steen " ..kan ik dus ook over meespreken haha!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De " wijsheid komt met de jaren ! "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  wachten duurt wel lang haha  :Mad:

----------


## jolanda27

Best wel goed.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Deze week heb ik een hele drukke week. Veel weg, dus mocht ik wat minder op de site aanwezig zijn, weten jullie dat het daaraan ligt.  :Smile: 
Ik wens iedereen alvast een hele goede week, voor al diegene waar het niet zo goed mee gaat, heel veel sterkte en houd moed!  :Embarrassment: 
Iedere nieuwe dag bied nieuwe kansen.
Liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Anma: Sterkte met je getrokken kies, dat kan zeer pijnlijk zijn.... :Frown:  je mag wel 6 tot 8 paracetamollen per 24 uur ( dag) hebben...bij veel pijn 2 stuks tegelijk innemen en dan weer na 4 of 6 uur later...het is helemaal niet dom dat je even iets niet weet....wij zijn ook geen dokters maar doordat ik vaak in het zieken huis kwam bij de pijnpoli heb ik geleerd van de specialist dat ik het op die manier moet doen want dan stabiliseer je de pijn op een gegeven moment....niet abrupt stoppen, tenzij je absoluut geen pijn meer hebt....soms kan het wel een week tot 14 dagen duren is " mijn" ervaring....sterkte en een prettige dag ondanks alles....

Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda en Raimun.....Bedankt voor jullie adviezen.....ach ik weet het maar eigenlijk al te goed.....mijn halve leven is al zo....de fout ligt bij mij, en soms werk ik daar goed aan en soms doe je weer een stapje terug en dan donder je even naar beneden.... :Big Grin: 

mijn schildklier zorgt mede voor de hyper en dat heb ik gisteren eens goed aan gewerkt....eerst na de sportschool gegaan en mij afgebeuld.....2 uurtjes later met ene vriend en de hond na een klein bos gegaan en daar gen oten van de omgeving en heb heerlijk de frisse geur opgesnoven van het bos wat erg mooi van kleur is.....toen nog door de Aldi gewandeld daar ben ik dol op en daarna zeer vermoeid na huis getogen....ik had giga trek.....haha in de auto zachte nogats gegeten en thuis wat anders.....pfffffffffffffff maar mijn hersenen waren weer rustig en blij en moe en opgetogen....ik kon weer beginnen aan een nieuwe dag zoals nu......ik ga afsluiten want ik ga wat dingen doen voor mijn paps die Parkinson heeft....nogmaals dank voor jullie antwoord Jo en Raimun....Liefs Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:  gezellige dag, doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## sietske763

> Hey Raimun,
> 
> Wat kun jij de dingen toch mooi verwoorden. Ik lees levenservaring tussen de regels door.
> Je geeft goeie tips, ooit gedacht om een therapeut te gaan worden? 
> Maar zonder gekheid, daar heb je echt wat aan. Dank je wel voor je wijze woorden.
> Dat van die voeten, dat is toch de Heer die je gedragen heeft toen je het moeilijk had (ik meen dat je dat bedoelt? Dat is een mooi gedicht, ik ken het ook, of bedoel jij iets anders?)
> Dat verhaal van de herfst vond ik ook mooi.
> Fijne week nog, Jolanda


dat gedicht heb ik ook thuis............lees het vaak, ken het uit mijn hoofd en geloof daarin!!

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve elisa......schatje.....en nog dichtbij ook........
succes met alles en geef maar lekker veel gas op de snelweg als het werkt voor je......
en die kassa,s...............pfffffffffff, wij hebben hier een zelfscan AH, ideaal als je allergisch bent voor kassa rijen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve allemaal,
Sterkte, succes, veel plezier of geluk met wat jullie bezig houdt  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat het goed gaat voor zover mogelijk...
Ik ben wat afwezig geweest, zit even in een dip en ben nu bezig met revalideren, komt wel weer goed...

----------


## sietske763

sterkte luuss, wel fijn dat je hier weer aanwezig bent!!

ben zoooooooo blij................heb eindelijk mn boomertje, tsi shu/mini maltezer, wat een schatje..meer vacht als puppy, gi opgehaald en nu natuurlijk voorlopig heel druk met liefde geven en opvoeden, ze heeft al 2x op de krant geplast.........knap he???
had al zo,n leuk leven, maar dit is nog extra meerwaarde!

----------


## christel1

He Sietske, leuk voor je, ik wacht vol ongeduld op de foto's .... wat voor kleurschakeringen heeft zij ? Ja en ze zijn schattig he.....

----------


## sietske763

ha chris.............ze heeft verschillende zandschakeringen op haar lijfje en haar koppie is zwart/zandkleur.
alweer 3x op krant geplast!

----------


## sietske763

mo ga ik maar ff actief zijn op huisdieren topic...kan ik ook lekker meebabbelen daar!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Proficiat met je hondje hé, wou dat ik er ook eentje kon gaan halen. Helaas  :Frown:  mag dat niet van mijn huisbazin.



Vandaag goed geslapen alleen wat stijf van de fysio gisteren, maar dat went wel. Daarnet een havermouttaart gebakken jamie.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vandaag is voor mij een belangrijke dag geweest het is vanmiddag voor gekomen op de rechtbank hoe het verder moet met mijn invaliditeit. Heb dat destijds ongeveer 3 jaar geleden in beroep getrokken, omdat ik met de uitspraak van de arbeidsgeneesheer niet eens was. Hoop dat ze me snel op de hoogte brengen. Zodat ik wee hoe het verder moet in de toekomst. Ik leef niet graag in onzekerheid, denk niemand niet.

----------


## Raimun

> @Sietske,
> 
> Proficiat met je hondje hé, wou dat ik er ook eentje kon gaan halen. Helaas  mag dat niet van mijn huisbazin.
> 
> 
> 
> Vandaag goed geslapen alleen wat stijf van de fysio gisteren, maar dat went wel. Daarnet een havermouttaart gebakken jamie....
> 
> Vandaag is voor mij een belangrijke dag geweest het is vanmiddag voor gekomen op de rechtbank hoe het verder moet met mijn invaliditeit. Heb dat destijds ongeveer 3 jaar geleden in beroep getrokken, omdat ik met de uitspraak van de arbeidsgeneesheer niet eens was. Hoop dat ze me snel op de hoogte brengen. Zodat ik wee hoe het verder moet in de toekomst. Ik leef niet graag in onzekerheid, denk niemand niet.


Hej dodito ....

't is overal hetzelfde hé !! ...de verzering gaat steevast " midden in bed liggen " als het op betalen aankomt .
Om de premies te innen ..staan ze zelfs nog vöör de " eerste " in de rij ...

Moet je je zaak opgelost krijgen : ervaar je heel dikwijls ; " dat de gerechtigheid stopt ..waar het gerecht begint " !!  :Mad: 

'T is niet om je ongerust te maken hoor ....eet alvast 'n flink stuk " havermouttaart " !! ...om jouw zinnen te verzetten .. :Cool: 

Havermout ..lust ik ook wel !! " havermouttaart "..nooit van gehoord !! 
Verklap je mij dat recept eens bij gelegenheid ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Zo, daar ben ik weer even, heb aardig de pijp leeg  :Confused:  De hele dag gesjouwd met mijn vriendin, en nu ben ik bekaf.

@Sietske, proficiat met je puppie, wat heerlijk zo'n klein pluizenbolletje. En nu maar knuffelen. Geniet er maar van.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Dotito, sterkte met al die rompslomp. Hopenlijk heb je snel eens duidelijkheid. Ja, zoiets kan jaren duren, heel vervelend. 
Dan maar aan de havermouttaart  :Big Grin: 

@ Luuss, ik ken je nog niet, maar welkom terug. Ik hoop dat het wat beter met je gaat.

Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Wat leuk Sietske ik ben blij met jou
Zo leuk een kleine puppie ja nu aan de slag met de opvoeding en de training en de zindelijkheids lessen.
Geweidig ...mijn man wil geen huisdieren meer 
Maar gelukkig komt de Beagle van onze dochter nog weleens logeren
Veel plezier..groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

@Raimun, Jolanda,

Ja dat klopt inderdaad wat je allemaal zegt. Als je iets moet betalen staat ze aan u deur, maar voor gerechtigdheid. Ach....heb mij er al bij neergelegd wat de uitslag ook mag zijn. Heb mij jaren geleden al druk genoeg gemaakt, zal wel zien hoe het verder moet. 

Zal het receptje wel is op topic zetten  :Wink:  moet zeggen dat ik daarvoor ook nog nooit van gehoord had, maar ze was is ieder geval heel lekker  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag goed geslapen alleen een beetje stijf nog van de fysio. Hier word het straks naar de winkel gaan doordat het morgen een feestdag is. 

Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: wat Onwijs gaaf dat je zo'n klein wurmpie hebt in huis...Gefeliciteerd meid...ik wens je er heel veel geluk en plezier mee.....lekker knuffelen en opvoeden etc.... :Big Grin:  zaliggggggggggggg verwennen en wennen....alle goeds...

Liefs Elisa x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: wat spannend allemaal, ik hoop dat die mensen jou snel een antwoord geven....hou je haaks lieverd...toi toi toi....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij anders vandaag en zeer vermoeid....maar dat komt wel goed.... :Wink: 

Sterkte voor de rest...ik kan niet overal meer op ingaan....prettige avond....

Warme omhelzing voor iedereen die dat wel kan gebruiken....Liefssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik voel mij anders vandaag en zeer vermoeid....maar dat komt wel goed....
> 
> Sterkte voor de rest...ik kan niet overal meer op ingaan....prettige avond....
> 
> Warme omhelzing voor iedereen die dat wel kan gebruiken....Liefssssssssss


Elisabeth,

Ik stuur jou héél veel positieve energie toe, en hoop dat het je een beetje opbeurt.  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Visualiseer een open haard erbij, en je krijgt er ook nog een warm gevoel bij  :Embarrassment: 
Dikke knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## Sylvia93

Eigenlijk best wel goed! Hele erge opluchting dat de ontstoken verstandskiezen er sinds dinsdag uit zijn. Nu nog een beetje last van de hechtingen en opgezwollen wangen maar de pijn is weg  :Smile: 

Vandaag heerlijk dagje op stage gehad, na 3 weken niet meer te zijn geweest wegens toetsweken waren de kinderen weer hartstikke blij me te zien. Zo leuk het enthousiasme van die kinderen!

----------


## anMa

Goed en uitgeslapen
Geen last meer van de getrokken kies 
En ook geen last van de griepprik die had ik gisteren gehaald
Niks te zien aan mijn arm en voelt ook normaal
Valt dus toch mee
Groetjes anMa

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Ik heb wel genoten van de zon. Ik probeer alles weer een beetje terug te lezen. Het lijkt erop dat mijn dip weer wat op geklaard is.

Ik heb ergens gelezen dat Luuss weer terug is. wb. :Smile: 

Ik hoop dat het met de andere redelijk is naar zijn/haar omstandigheden.

----------


## sietske763

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy gossie!!!!!!
je bent er weer.....................je hebt van jezelf GEWONNEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
goed meid!!
kuzzz

----------


## sietske763

vandaag was een prima dag, tegen verwachting in omdat het gi pas om 4 uur s,ochtends bedtijd was!!!!!!!
lekker genoten van mn pup, oh, wat ben ik nu al gek met haar!!!!!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik mij wel redelijk,, 
Ben nog steeds op zoek naar motivatie voor mijn opleiding,, dus als iemand nog motivatie over heeft of die van mij gevonden heeft heel erg graag welkom bij mij!! 

Afgelopen week weer lekker druk gehad!
*Maandag en dinsdag* school gehad, 
*maandag* had ik een presentatie van engels,, niet gehaald maar goed,, boeit me niet heel veel want kan toch geen engels,, en heb 3 examens op B1 niveau gehaald en de laatste 2 examens op A2, dus geen ramp :Big Grin:  Moest minimaal voor deze opleiding 3 examens gehaald hebben op b1 niveau :Smile:  Dus vind het zelf geen ramp,, 
dinsdag school gehad
*woensdag* stage,, de hele ochtend bezig geweest met lampionnetjes maken 
*donderdag* 's morgens overal ijzerdraadjes in gedaan voor de lampion en verder gewoon les gegeven enzo,, 
donderdag avond me hulpverlener gemaild dat et niet geod gaat en ik vaak in de war ben enzo en dat mijn motivatie voor school enzo allemaal weg is,, dus nu wachte op antwoord.. 
*vrijdag* ochtend sint maarten gelopen met groep 1 en 2,, langs een paar winkels
eerst een sintmaarten liedje zingen en dan snoepjes krijgen, this toch altijd een feest voor die kids!! 
's middags met groep 6 lampionnen afmaken! Moest vandaag allemaal af want 's middags en 's avonds gingen ze lampionnetje/sint maarten lopen. Wonder boven wonder af gekregen :Big Grin:  haha volgens mij deed de "juf" (ik dus) het meest haah 
's middags en 's avonds allemaal kinderen aan de deur voor sint maarten,, wel heel lief soms kwamen er leerlingen aan de deur en dan was het zo van: o kijk juf jorien woont hier hihi 
*Gisteren* ochtend bij me neefje op verjaardagsvisiste geweest daarna door naar me tante ff wat ophalen en vervolgens naar Groningen om lekker te shoppen! Me moeder allemaal nieuwe kleertjes,, ik allemaal nieuwe kleertjes en een nieuw bedeltje aan me armband!! Van 2 voetjes :Big Grin:  heel mooi :Big Grin:  gister avond op verjaardag bij me schoonzusje geweest,, 
pff genoeg taart gehad voor vandaag,,, naja 1 stukje alleen 's morgens,, voelde me direct al beroerd worde dus moest maar niet weer 's avonds,,, 
zo en *vandaag* moet ik nog voor school bezig maar nog niet echt veel zin in,, straks nog even boodschappen doen enzo 
*morgen* lekker een dagje vrij! Gelukkig!! 
*Dinsdag* meot ik van 13.30 - 13.55 naar school voor een portfolio gesprek met mijn coach,, kijken hoe het gaat enzo, dus ben benieuwd,, en dan de rest weer stage,, en gaan nu werken over sinterklaas,,,
*woensdag* naar het ziekenhuis voor uitslag,, SPANNENDD! We zullen het allemaal wel zien,, 
Ik ga nog ff nieuwe foto's plaatjes hier op MC bij mijn profiel,, 

He wens iedereen een fijne week! 
nog ff een gezegde voor de aankomende week:

_"Wandel je eigen weg, en als je daarop wandelt, twijfel dan niet, waar deze weg je ook brengt. Kijk niet achterom, maar loop vastberaden. Het is jou weg. Misschien moet je door kuilen, vallen en opstaan. Ga door, het is de weg van jou bestaan!"_

Dikke kus
Jorien

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Ik heb wel genoten van de zon. Ik probeer alles weer een beetje terug te lezen. Het lijkt erop dat mijn dip weer wat op geklaard is.
> 
> Ik heb ergens gelezen dat Luuss weer terug is. wb.
> 
> Ik hoop dat het met de andere redelijk is naar zijn/haar omstandigheden.


Hallo Gossie,

Heel fijn dat je je weer beter voelt.  :Wink: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

> vandaag was een prima dag, tegen verwachting in omdat het gi pas om 4 uur s,ochtends bedtijd was!!!!!!!
> lekker genoten van mn pup, oh, wat ben ik nu al gek met haar!!!!!!


Sietske, 
Heerlijk hé, zo'n klein hondje. Ja, het went heel snel. Geniet er maar lekker van. 
Liefs, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

echt jo.............ze is zo leuk en vooral grappig!

----------


## jolanda27

> echt jo.............ze is zo leuk en vooral grappig!


Ha Sietske,
Ja ik weet er alles van, als ze zo met die trouwe ogen je aankijken.  :Embarrassment: 
En ze voelen je stemming ook heel goed aan. Wist je trouwens dat honden nog veel meer naar je non-verbale reactie's kijken? Die kun je niet voor de gek houden. Heerlijk Sietske, voor jou, ik ben blij voor jou.  :Big Grin: 
Liefs, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben vanmiddag op bezoek geweest bij mijn ouders. Het ging eigenlijk best wel heel goed vandaag. Wonderlijk genoeg was mijn vader vandaag een stuk minder negatief als anders.  :Confused: 
Het maakte dat ik mij veel beter voelde toen ik huiswaarts ging.  :Smile: 
Wens iedereen een fijne week, en een dikke knuffel van mij, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik ben vanmiddag op bezoek geweest bij mijn ouders. Het ging eigenlijk best wel heel goed vandaag. Wonderlijk genoeg was mijn vader vandaag een stuk minder negatief als anders. 
> Het maakte dat ik mij veel beter voelde toen ik huiswaarts ging. 
> Wens iedereen een fijne week, en een dikke knuffel van mij, Jolanda


Hej ..je ziet wel .." de wonderen zijn nog niet de wereld uit "  :Wink: 
..nooit opgeven ...juist achter de " einder "..ligt soms de oplossing .. :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Goh wat heerlijk zo'n kleine pup, een meiske nog wel. :Stick Out Tongue: ..het wordt tijd dat ik bij jou op " kraambezoek" kom!!!! dag lieverd...fijne dag en geniet van dat kleine ding...hoe heet de Lady?...Liefs van Elisa en een knuffie van hondje Bhody ( mannetje)  :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: dat is fijn te horen meid dat je vader een betere dag had en minder negatief....het voelt anders zo verdrietig aan...ik ken dat gevoel...dan ga je soms met zorgen en pijn in je donder naar huis toe....fijne dag mop.... :Wink:  knuffel.....

Raimun: Wijze woorden beste man....ook jij hebt veel meegemaakt....fijne dag en pas goed op jezelf....warme groet.... :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik mij wat luchtiger.... :Embarrassment:  de zorg valt even van mij af, maar ik ben er nog lang niet...gisteren lekker gewandeld in het bos met de hond....straks ga ik sporten....even lekker aan " mijzelf" denken dan laad de accu ondertussen weer op, want de zorg blijft elke dag  :Big Grin:  dag allemaal...ik leef vandaag, morgen zie ik wel weer, want ik was erg hyper omdat ik niemand t ekort wilde doen, maar de energie was schoon op, dus knallen maar op die sportschool....klinkt goed he?  :Big Grin:  haha lekker overdreven...ik doe alles in mijn eigen tempo....dagggggggggggggggg

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth,
Goed van jou, dat je je hoofd leeg maakt door te sporten of lekker in de natuur te wandelen.  :Wink:  Er is eigenlijk geen beter medicijn, alleen hebben we niet altijd de fut  :Big Grin:  Denk goed aan jezelf hé. Je wilt zo graag anderen helpen, maar ook aan je eigen energie huishouding denken!  :Embarrassment: 
Een knuffel voor jou,  :Smile: 

Raimun,
Dank je wel voor je wijze woorden, het geeft de burger weer moed.  :Big Grin: 

Sietske, heb je je puppy nog niet platgeknuffeld ?  :Big Grin: 
Straks is je menneke nog jaloers op al die aandacht, ha-ha.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Dotito, hoe is het met je? Heb je een goed weekend gehad? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dolfijnjorien, weet je al wat je gaat doen, al of niet hulpverlening? Je hebt het er druk mee gehad met St. Maarten. Wel leuk toch? :Wink: 

Groetjes aan een ieder, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me terug na een paar dagen wat beter. Heb van donderdag tot gisteren wat last gehad van mijn rug. En dan heel weekend niet zo goed gevoeld. Vandaag naar revalidatie geweest pff...was best zwaar gewichten zijn weer verhoogd ach, even doorzetten en komt wel goed. Ga me nu in mijn zeteltje zetten en kom er niet meer uit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik wens iedereen heel veel liefs/geluk en sterkte te moe om ieder apart te reageren  :Embarrassment: 

@Sietske, veel plezier met je hondje....zie het al voor mij  :Wink: 


liefs do

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik me goed. Ik heb veel gefietst vandaag. Boodschappen gedaan. Ik denk weer wat positiever als de laatste weken, het geval was.

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Fijn dat je je weer iets beter voelt  :Wink: 

liefs do

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag voelde ik me goed. Ik heb veel gefietst vandaag. Boodschappen gedaan. Ik denk weer wat positiever als de laatste weken, het geval was.


Goed zo gossie ....
soms is het moeilijk om uit 'n neerwaardse spiraal te komen hé !
vind het fijn voor je , als je deze positievere gedachten kan vasthouden !!
ik duim voor je !!  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

'n beetje " confused "!! ..was ik me zojuist toch niet dat "" uiterst rechtse groene vakje "!! bij mijn eigen mail aan 't zoeken !!  :Wink: 
't staat er verdorie niet op ??  :Frown: 
Soms wil 'n mens zichzelf ook eens op de borst kloppen hé !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hahahaha !! :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Gossie wat fijn dat jij je beter voelt en positief bezig bent
Ik herken het gevoel
Ik wens je sterkte om zo door te gaan en geniet van het droge en heldere weer 
Dan kun je lekker fietsen en buiten zijn
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Eindelijk na bijna 2 weken geen paracetamol meer nodig voor de napijn van mijn getrokken kies
Het was toch goed dat die eruit ging maar ik had niet verwacht nog steeds zo lang pijn te hebben
Normaal heb ik dat nooit zo lang
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

2 weken pijn door een getrokken kies is ook wel erg lang,
gelukkig ben je er nu af!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Dolfijnjorien, weet je al wat je gaat doen, al of niet hulpverlening? Je hebt het er druk mee gehad met St. Maarten. Wel leuk toch?
> 
> Groetjes aan een ieder, Jolanda


heyy nou ikheb donderdag na die man gemaild van dat heteigelijk nog niet heleaal goed gaat,,,, en nouja nu is het afwachten,,,
ja had het erg druk met sintmaarten haha maar wel leuk :Big Grin:  Iedereen zijn/haar lampion was klaar :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

vandaag en portfolio gesprek gehad ging allemal goed op school enzo alleen persoonlijk niet en me coach gaat kijken of ze me kn helpe :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## dolfijnjorien



----------


## sietske763

beetje moe in mn hoofd, verder prima, leuke dag gehad.

----------


## jolanda27

Was op de jaarlijkse controle van de oogarts. Heb één lui oog, waar ik helaas nauwelijks wat mee kan zien, het andere kan ik op afstand niet zo goed mee zien. Nu de laatste paar jaren is de sterkte al een aantal keer veranderd. Dit omdat ik maar met een oog zie, waardoor deze zwaarder belast wordt. 
Vanmorgen foto's gemaakt, en nu heb ik misschien beginnende glaucoom. Daar schrok ik wel even van. Want mijn grootste nachtmerrie is dat er iets aan mijn enige goede oog komt  :EEK!:  Maar goed, het is goed te behandelen, en het wordt goed in de gaten gehouden. Ik heb wel vertrouwen in de oogarts. Maar was toch even schrikken.  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

> Was op de jaarlijkse controle van de oogarts. Heb één lui oog, waar ik helaas nauwelijks wat mee kan zien, het andere kan ik op afstand niet zo goed mee zien. Nu de laatste paar jaren is de sterkte al een aantal keer veranderd. Dit omdat ik maar met een oog zie, waardoor deze zwaarder belast wordt. 
> Vanmorgen foto's gemaakt, en nu heb ik misschien beginnende glaucoom. Daar schrok ik wel even van. Want mijn grootste nachtmerrie is dat er iets aan mijn enige goede oog komt  Maar goed, het is goed te behandelen, en het wordt goed in de gaten gehouden. Ik heb wel vertrouwen in de oogarts. Maar was toch even schrikken.


och meid, kan me voorstellen dat je erg geschrokken bent, vooral als je maar 1 goed oog hebt.
krijg je nu binnenkort een glaucoom ok??

----------


## jolanda27

> och meid, kan me voorstellen dat je erg geschrokken bent, vooral als je maar 1 goed oog hebt.
> krijg je nu binnenkort een glaucoom ok??


Nee hoor, doorgaans gaat het ontwikkelen van glaucoom langzaam. Ik wordt gewoon goed in de gaten gehouden. En ik trek zelf aan de bel als ik het niet vertrouw. Bedankt voor je medeleven. 
Alles goed met je puppy?  :Smile: 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

het gaat prima met de pup,
alleen eet ze niet zo goed, terwijl ze het beste voer heeft(ze kreeg pedegri pall)
dat is afval voedsel dus vandaar de verandering.
verder is ze erg makkelijk, ze gaat overal mee naar toe, hoef alleen maar een krant mee te nemen.
ze geeft zoveel liefde!!!
liefs terug.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Fijn voor je Sietske. 
Fijne dag nog, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Humanbody

Fijn dat iedereen zo gelukkig is vandaag !! er komen ook mooie dagen aan de komende tijd  :Smile:  Geniet ervan!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag niet goed geslapen denk dat het 3 uur was dat ik in slaap ben gevallen  :Mad: Dan vanmorgen maar opgestaan en naar buiten geweest voor frisse lucht. Inkopen gedaan samen met mijn ventje, want die heeft de late deze week. Vandaag word het verder een relaxdagje en wat tv kijken.

@Sietske,

Zo te lezen heb je wel veel plezier van je pup hé  :Smile:  kan toch zo leuk zijn zo'n klein mormel in huis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
En hoe gaat het voor de rest?

@Jolanda,

Ja dat van die luie oog dat is niet alles...u ogen zijn toch heel belangrijk! Mijn moeder heeft er ook al jaren last van. Die ziet ook maar langs ene kant, maar bij haar komt dat van haar schildklier. Al goed dat de oogarts het snel ontdekt heeft. Heel veel sterkte!!

----------


## Ilonaa

Goedemiddag, lieve mensen. 

Ik zei al heel lang ik kom wel weer terug, maar dan deed ik dat niet, mijn welgemeende excuses,maar ik had niet verwacht dat ik het zo druk zou hebben met ,werk,school & stage, allemaal laat thuis, en als je vroeg uit ben,wil je weer ergens heen, of moet je nog wat maken enzo.. Echt het spijt me, ik zal hier niet iedere dag aanwezig zijn en het helemaal mee gaan lezen en reageren enzo, maar ik zal wel wat gaan posten en zover ik kan erop reageren =),, 

Om effe OT te blijven, ik voel me vandaag wel goed,, lekker rustig dagje vandaag, het is wel al de hele dag mistig en grauw en koud das niet leuk :S.... .

Mochten jullie het nog willen weten hoe het mn pols gaat, dan zal ik dat nu maar even uitleggen, of je het leest mag je natuurlijk zelf weten hoor haha!. 

Het gaat dus nog steeds helemaal niet goed, was naar een revalidatiearts toegestuurd, alleen die wil dat ik weer therapie gaa volgen, maar ik ben daar niet zon voorstander van zegmaar, dus toen kreeg ik een combi spreekuur, afgelopen maandag(14nov). nou ik kwam daar binnen, ik schrok echt effe! er zaten dan 2 artsen en voor de rest fysiotherapeuten of iets wat er op lijkt(ze hebben zich niet voorgesteld) En die arts die zei van je hebt al 2 prikken gehad, dus die krijg je niet meer dat is van het lijstje geschrapt, toen ging ie me onderzoeken, en toen zei hij van, het kan wel misschien geopereerd worden, dat we iets(weet ff niet meer wat) blootleggen, en dat dan je pijn minder word, maar aangezien dat een soort van tunneltje is en die zenuwen pezen enzo aan de 'draai' kant vastzitten is die operatie vrij risicovol en niet te garanderen dat de pijn minder wordt of weggaat. Maar he ik wil zoveel mogelijk proberen dus van mij mag t hoor. Maaar toen zei die revalidatiearts weer van dat ie eerst therapie wilde proberen, dus nu heb ik weer een afspraak op 1 december,,met een jeugd-revalidatiearts in een revalidatiecentrum ,, en dinsdag moet ik gewoon voor ''controle'' en een goed gesprek met een hopelijk goede beslissing naaar mn gewone specialist in Hilversum ,, dus het is me allemaal een bezoek en gereis maar hopelijk is het allemaal ooit een keer waard he!! .

Sorry voor mijn lange verhaal ik moest gewooon effe kwijt! 


Fijne avond nog voor iedereen! 


Liefffss
Ilona

----------


## gossie

Hoi Ilonaa,
leuk om wat van je te horen. wb. je hoeft je niet te verontschuldigen hoor, als je een tijdje niet bent geweest!
Jammer dat er geen vooruitgang zit in het herstel van je pols. Dus allerlei specialistenwerk, wat naar je pols kijkt?! Hilversum klinkt mij bekend in de oren. (Ter Gooi) en/of een ander kliniek?
Sterkte meiss, fijn om te horen dat studie/werk goed gaat.
Iloona, veel sterkte en liefs van Gossie, we spreken elkaar weer.
dikke knuf

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee gossie,, 
Nee is niet Tergooi ziekenhuis, maar  Xpertclinic ( sorry voor reclame!) weet niet of je daarzo waar die privekliniek beetje bekend bent, maar het zit in het Loosdrechtse bos , bij landgoed Zonnestraal misschien ken je dat wel ?

En bedankt =) 

Lieffs
Ilona

----------


## Raimun

@ Ilonaa.........pols....
Hej ....
zoals jij het probleem met jouw pols beschrijft , lijkt het op wat men noemt : " carpaaltunnel syndroom " .....
Door dit tunneltje gaan 'n aantal belangrijke spieren ( zenuwen ) van de handpalm e.d. .

Door omstandigheden , is het weefsel in en rond de carpale tunnel gezwollen .
De middelste zenuw zit dan gekneld !! hetgeen serieus véél pijn kan doen !!

Afhangkelijk van de oorzaak !..kan het vanzelf wegtrekken door " rust " ev. met 'n pijnstillende zalf ...
dit zou op 'n korte periode ( 1 à 3 weken ) voelbaar zijn ! 
Lukt dit niet is 'n operatie meestal nodig !! ..(((._ongeveer 90% van de patienten is daarna genezen !! volgens medische statistieken )))_
Om helemaal zeker te zijn is het aangewezan 'n " neuroloog " te raadplegen !!

Eén van de oorzaken ( meest voorkomende ) is , door langdurig dezelfde beweging te doen met de hand ! 
In verschillende beroepen gebeurt dit ... of bij bandwerk..waar je dag in dag uit dezelfde beweging maakt !! 
..waardoor 'n overbelasting van de pols ontstaat ! 
Blijkbaar komt het wel meer voor bij vrouwen ..en minder bij mannen !

Ik heb ooit dezelfde ervaring gehad jaren geleden ..het is niet geopereerd.. 
na 2 weken was het ongeveer genezen ...is ook nooit meer terug gekomen !! 
( moet er wel bij zeggen dat dit probleem bij mij ontstaan was door dezelfde beweging met rechtse hand te doen , 
gedurende 1 week , maar wel vele uren per dag ! )

Wens je vlugge beterschap ..of dat de artsen de juiste diagnose stellen en jou hiermee kunnen genezen . 
groetjes ....

----------


## Ilonaa

Heei raimun,

Bedankt voor je hele verhaal=) Ik heb je alleeen voor helemaal niks laten typen, want het is namelijk geen carpaal tunnel syndroom hoor,, ik bedoelde het tunneltje aan de kant van de ellepijp zegmaar( bij dat ''botje'') maar het tintelt ook niet dus het is wel zeer zeker dat dat het iig niet is! Heb er ook al 1jaar en eehm 5 maanden last van, dus is al vrij lang... heb zelfs Tramadol gehad, heb begrepen van de dokters dat hierna Morfine komt, maar ze me dat niet willen geven omdat ik nog zo jong ben... Maarja.. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte hoor =) 

En gelukkig is het bij jou wel overgegaan,want dit is echt very k** ! 

Zo nu ga ik maar weer es ff verder uitdokteren :P...
Volgens mij had ik dokter moeten worden hahaa,, maar met mijn opleiding?? Naah lukt niet... 


Liefffs
Ilona

----------


## Raimun

> Heei raimun,
> 
> Bedankt voor je hele verhaal=) Ik heb je alleeen voor helemaal niks laten typen, want het is namelijk geen carpaal tunnel syndroom hoor,, ik bedoelde het tunneltje aan de kant van de ellepijp zegmaar( bij dat ''botje'') maar het tintelt ook niet dus het is wel zeer zeker dat dat het iig niet is! Heb er ook al 1jaar en eehm 5 maanden last van, dus is al vrij lang... heb zelfs Tramadol gehad, heb begrepen van de dokters dat hierna Morfine komt, maar ze me dat niet willen geven omdat ik nog zo jong ben... Maarja.. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte hoor =) 
> 
> En gelukkig is het bij jou wel overgegaan,want dit is echt very k** ! 
> 
> Zo nu ga ik maar weer es ff verder uitdokteren :P...
> Volgens mij had ik dokter moeten worden hahaa,, maar met mijn opleiding?? Naah lukt niet... 
> 
> ...


dat tunneltje ligt wel enkele kilometers van de pols hé !! haha !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
grts....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Illoona, welkom terug, het is precies zoals Gossie schrijft....geen exuus hoor, ook ik ben al weer een weekje niet langs gekomen met mijn pen  :Big Grin:  

Hmm ellendig van je hand...het lijkt mij wel een goed idee om eerst therapie te volgen alvorens te gaan opereren. :Embarrassment: ..als het een groot risico is moet je dat nog niet willen...Tramadol is al een broertje/zusje van de Morfine...ook ik heb die bende nog in huis....weliswaar oud, maar ach als je iets nodig hebt is het handig om te hebben toch? ik wens je wederom veel sterkte met je hand...het is pijnlijk want met je handen doe je alles.....hou je haaks....Warme groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jolanda 27 :  :Big Grin:  Hoi Jo, wat een toestanden met je ogen....akelig nieuws om te horen op 16/11/2011 over je ogen...wat fijn dat de arts je kan helpen en dat het " behandelbaar" is...wauw wat een opluchting, toch zal het moeilijk voor je zijn....in het verkeer, lezen en schrijven, kortom alles.....Sterkte meid, ik vindt het heel naar voor je...succes met de behandelingen....Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij goed op dit tijdstip...ik moet sporten ( dus niet) maar ik zit nog steeds achter de pc...ik was al dagen niet meer hier geweest en ben toch benieuwd hoe het gaat met allen....ik lees soms niet alles meer bij.....vanmiddag breng ik Bhody naar de trimster toe zodat hij er weer netje uitziet voor de winter....ff zijn vachtje wat minderen....niet te kort natuurlijk..... :Stick Out Tongue:  mijn energie moet ik even sparen want er is elke dag wel wat....mijn arm schouder protesteert dus ik haak zo af met tyen....mijn vingers worden lammer... :Big Grin:  pijnlijk dus..... :Stick Out Tongue:  tja en koud worden ze ook....hmmmm och ja tot slot....

Sietske: Bhody at in het begin en nu nog steeds ook behoorlijk slecht....soms overdag helemala niet en dan pas 's avonds....ik begon met Royal Canin, daarna aan de Eukanuba...nu doe ik er al Baldo door van de Aldi, dan vreet hij wel.....tja...n iet ernstig maar jammer vond ik het wel....het lijkt wel of hij altijd een beetje last heeft van zijn darmen...maar " NU" zit ik op het verkeerde topic...sorry daarvoor maar het schiet mij net te binnen...over en sluiten...Groeten....... :Wink: .

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth,

Is naar voor je dat er nu elke dag wat is. (ik weet hoeveel energie je dat kost)  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het wat rustiger voor je wordt. 
Dan maar even uitrusten als je een lamme hand krijgt. Gek, maar ik krijg ook altijd een hele koude hand, als ik achter de pc zit. 
Hondje weer naar de kapper, is tie klaar voor de feestdagen  :Big Grin: 
Lieve Elisabeth, een dikke knuffel van mij, wees lief voor jezelf, Jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Belabberd en doodmoe ... de zenuwpijnen vreten al mijn energie op; word er zot van!!

----------


## sietske763

wat een nare dingen de afgelopen dagen.....
@ilona, sterkte meissie, met je zere pols en met de drukte van school!! voel je niet verplicht om hier te reageren!
@elisa,...............rustig aan lieverd, denk ook aan jezelf.....ik snap je wel...maar als je ""uitvalt"" door je dingen, ook al is het nog zo goed, moet je toch even ""pas op de plaats"" houden
nou lieverd....we spreken...laters!!!
@agnes....sterkte ag, met al je pijnen...hoe gaat trouwens het slapen?

hier niet veel bijzonders, erg slecht geslapen, maar voel me wel redelijk.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe in mijn hoofd. Gisterenavond wel een hele leuke avond gehad met de dochter, lekker gegeten, goed gelachen en heb van haar een cadeaubon gehad en mooie oorbellen(laat cadeautje voor mijn verjaardag).

@Aggie,

Een mens zou voor minder zot worden hé......heel veel sterkte lieve schat  :Embarrassment: 

liefs en heel veel sterkte aan iedereen xxx

----------


## christel1

stomme vraag van mij maar waarom schrijven jullie nederlanders "neit" ipv niet, ik vraag me dat altijd af, niet iedereen doet het hoor .... misschien een domme vraag, alhoewel domme vragen zijn er niet dacht ik toch ?

----------


## gossie

@ christel.

Neit is lekker plat, ipv "niet".


Vandaag voelde ik me toch gespannen, toen ik naar het werk ging. (kringloop vrij.w.werk)
Ze waren blij dat ik weer terug was. Maar ikzelf dacht, wat een gigantische rotzooi, en dat kan ik weer opruimen!! No way dus, ik heb proberen rustig aan te doen, bij de boekenafd. Dat is me aardig gelukt.

----------


## Raimun

> @ christel.
> 
> Neit is lekker plat, ipv "niet".
> 
> 
> Vandaag voelde ik me toch gespannen, toen ik naar het werk ging. (kringloop vrij.w.werk)
> Ze waren blij dat ik weer terug was. Maar ikzelf dacht, wat een gigantische rotzooi, en dat kan ik weer opruimen!! No way dus, ik heb proberen rustig aan te doen, bij de boekenafd. Dat is me aardig gelukt.


Hej ....
Het motto bij uitstek is : "" in alle omstandigheden kalm blijven !! ""...
lukt dit ' neit  :Wink:  ! ..dan verander je gewoon de omstandigheden !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

> Hej ....
> Het motto bij uitstek is : "" in alle omstandigheden kalm blijven !! ""...
> lukt dit ' neit  ! ..dan verander je gewoon de omstandigheden !!


hahahahahaahahaha :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me goed heb heel goed geslapen en heb energie voor 2. Happy.... :Big Grin:  

liefs aan iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heb de griep, ondanks de griepprik,
ben daarom niet veel aanwezig de laatste dagen,

iedereen veel gezondheid, vrede en rust toegewenst!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Sterkte lieve schat  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

kom net van de HA post > heb longontsteking.

----------


## joshuatree

Och Siets Toch...
Veel sterkte en Beterschap!!

Ik voel me vandaag voor het eerst niet goed....heel moe en somber...
Ben net pas uit bed gerold....bah...

----------


## jolanda27

Vrolijk. Gisteren een hele fijne dag gehad met mijn man. Het was onze trouwdag, er lekker op uit geweest en daarna lekker gaan eten.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zo'n dagje tussendoor is balsem voor de ziel.  :Smile: 

@ Sietske, meid, wat een pech, ik wens je heel veel beterschap en sterkte. 
Hopenlijk ben je snel weer opgeknapt.  :Frown: 

@ Dotito, fijn dat je zo goed geslapen hebt. Daar knap je van op hé?  :Smile: 

Wens iedereen een fijn weekend toe, en sterkte voor een ieder die zich niet goed voelt! Jolanda

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bij deze van mij ook heel heel veel beterschap toegewenst  :Embarrassment:  x

@Jolanda,

Proficiat, met jullie trouwdag, ja zo'n dag moet gevierd worden hé. Hopelijk hebben jullie samen goed van genoten, maar dat zal wel denk ik.  :Wink: 

Ja was nog eens zo blij  :Smile:  dat ik is zalig had geslapen. Vandaag daarin tegen pff...voel me helemaal op en opgedraaid  :Frown:  Snap het soms zelf niet de ene dag vol met energie en de andere precies een wrak. Soms vraag ik me echt af hoe het komt dat een mens slecht slaapt en zich slecht voelt  :Confused:  Een mens zou voor minder AD gaan nemen. Ik ben er een paar jaar geleden mee gestopt, maar soms wil ik er met momenten gewoon terug aan beginnen, maar ik ga het niet doen hoor. Ben er te hard tegen.

Fijn weekend en aan iedereen heel veel sterkte toegewenst!

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve Do, 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je soms in je enthousiasme als je je goed voelt, te veel doet, en je daardoor de volgende dag "geradbraakt" voelt.  :Frown: 
Soms kun je wel eens de moed verliezen, als je je alweer geradbraakt voelt! 
Misschien kun je proberen je niet te veel bezig te houden met waarom het nu zo is. Waarschijnlijk wordt je er alleen nog meer verdrietiger of opstandiger van. Probeer met liefde naar jezelf te kijken, en jezelf dan maar een beetje meer te verwennen, of iets te doen, waar jij je beter door gaat voelen, waardoor je de dingen weer beter aankunt.  :Embarrassment: 
Sterkte, morgen is het misschien weer wat beter, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

vandaag voel ik mij hetzelfde als gisteren ...maar morgen wordt het gewis veel beter !!! ...verdorie dat zei ik gisteren ook al ??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Daarnet eens goed moeten lachen, innerlijk dan .... we waren met de hondjes aan het wandelen en we komen dikwijls een man tegen met een windhond maar die hond mag geen vriendjes worden met de onze ('t zal een prijsbeestje zijn veronderstellen we) maar de hond wou toch naar de onze komen en de man vertikt het om zijn leiband wat te lossen, dus hond trekt eens goed en de man holder de bolder op zijn teut gegaan.... Mijn ventje en ik moesten ons wel inhouden, kregen alle 2 bijna de slappe lach... brave hond, die wou zijn baasje opvoeden.... sociale contacten leggen vond die hond echt belangrijk, baasje minder, eigen schuld, dikke bult dus :-)

----------


## Robinslove

Net een lekkere warme douche genomen met vrouwlief. We zitten nu op de bank te drogen met het zonnetje dat naar binnenschijnt. Het leven kan soms zo mooi zijn in de simpelste dingen.

----------


## jolanda27

> Daarnet eens goed moeten lachen, innerlijk dan .... we waren met de hondjes aan het wandelen en we komen dikwijls een man tegen met een windhond maar die hond mag geen vriendjes worden met de onze ('t zal een prijsbeestje zijn veronderstellen we) maar de hond wou toch naar de onze komen en de man vertikt het om zijn leiband wat te lossen, dus hond trekt eens goed en de man holder de bolder op zijn teut gegaan.... Mijn ventje en ik moesten ons wel inhouden, kregen alle 2 bijna de slappe lach... brave hond, die wou zijn baasje opvoeden.... sociale contacten leggen vond die hond echt belangrijk, baasje minder, eigen schuld, dikke bult dus :-)


Ha,ha Christel, dat is inderdaad lachen  :Big Grin:  Hij zal zich wel vlug uit de voeten gemaakt hebben.  :EEK!:  
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Ja Jolanda, hij was snel weg en dan stak hij de schuld nog op zijnen hond...arm beestje.... diene woeber had niks misdaan, wou gewoon eens vriendelijk goeie dag zeggen...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me wel wat moe, maar ik voel me wel happy... :Big Grin:  ze komen ons om negen uur halen met busje. Busje komt zo.... :Stick Out Tongue:  busje komt zo.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ach, zie er zo naar uit om nog eens even op reis te gaan. Lekker eten, wat kuieren in de winkels, van alles afzien, leven kan toch mooi zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Wil iedereen bij deze een hele fijne week toewensen en heel veel sterkte voor diegene die het nodig hebben  :Embarrassment: 

Heel veel liefs 

do xxxxx :Wink: 


Ps:en nog is bedankt voor jullie berichtjes doet me echt deugd. Wat een leuk forum toch hé met één voor één schatten van mensen. Precies zo'n familie online..... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

veel plezier en geluk!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Beterschap lieve Sietske ... jij hebt ook niet veel geluk zeg!
Slapen gaat goed (met meds) en zenuwpijnen zijn na een straffe behandeling maandag iets aan het afnemen .... maar slapen dak doe; niet normaal!! Komt door de behandeling; heb er géén probleem mee hoor.. lekker veel 'dodo' (slaapjes) doen!!

Aan iedereen; liefs,sterkte,plezier en een positieve gemoedstoestand  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Verdrietig  :Frown:  Heb eens flink gehuild.
Soms komen alle dingen tegelijk, en dan heb ik het er even helemaal mee gehad.  :Mad:  Morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag, en ziet het er misschien wel weer beter uit, maar nu even niet.

@ Agnes, fijn dat het wat beter met je zenuwpijn gaat en dat je goed slaapt. 

Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter dan gisteren, was eigenlijk al ziek van zondag, had dan medicijnen genomen en maandag ging het wat beter maar gisteren, hoesten, migraine, snotteren, keelpijn, dus toch maar naar de HA geweest want dat ging niet overgaan met een hoestsiroopje, dus nu aan de antibiotica, sinutab forte, bruistabletten voor de slijmen en hoestsiroop... en dan nog mijn andere meds erbij, dus dikke maagpijn deze nacht en maar om 5 uur deze morgen in slaap gevallen en achter mijn huis zijn ze bejaardenflats aan het bijzetten en om half acht beginnen die mannen al te werken.... pfff maar dan toch verder kunnen slapen tot half tien, maar dan moest ik wel mijn bed uit want ja mijn hond moest ook eens dringend buiten gaan op zijn kakje en piske te doen... spijtig dat hij niet in de kattenbak wil gaan (soms).... nu voel ik me al een pak beter, van de sinutab voel ik me wel wat slaperig maar toch kon ik niet slapen deze nacht, hopelijk deze nacht wat beter ....

----------


## jolanda27

Christel1, 
Veel beterschap, ik hoop dat je vannacht goed slaapt. ; :Embarrassment: 
Ja dat is dan wel eens moeilijk, als je een slechte nacht hebt gehad, dan meld je hondje toch dat hij eruit moet. 
Hopenlijk voel je je snel een stuk beter. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## gossie

sterkte Jolanda,
iedereen kan zijn dag wel niet eens hebben. Ik hoop dat je wel goed kan uithuilen! :Frown:  We hebben het allemaal wel eens nodig...
Jij hebt vaak altijd wel een positief antwoord klaar voor anderen :Smile: .
Nogmaals sterkte, kracht en vriendschap toegewenst.
liefs van Gossie XX


Vandaag een goede kennis naar zijn laatste rustplaats gebracht.

----------


## christel1

veel sterkte Gossie 
Vandaag voel ik me belabberd, heb geen oog dicht gedaan deze nacht, echt niets maar ook niets geslapen en het is nu 7u20 en de mannen zijn hier al het werken aan de nieuwe bejaardenflatten en deze nacht de politie opgetrommeld, waarschijnlijk waren ze daar iets aan het stelen of zo, maar een hele nacht geklop gehoord, daar ging mijn nachtrust, deze avond bij mijn ventje gaan slapen en dit weekend ook.... hopelijk kan ik daar wel slapen want na 2 "nuit blanche" gelijk ze het in het frans zeggen ben ik echt uitgeput..... nu op naar beneden om te gaan poetsen se, zal tof worden met mijn dwaze kop...

----------


## joshuatree

Moe...hoofdpijn...en niet al te positief

Iedereen heel veel sterkte en geluk gewenst...

Groeten Josh

----------


## Suske'52

@ Christel  :Smile:  Hé.....al wat beter ...???? Sterkte !!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  


@ Jolanda  :Smile:  Ik lees hier ...een moeilijke dag ....je weet ...'na regen komt zonneschijn '............. ach ja ...jij bent een sterke / liefdevolle dame dat komt wel in orde . :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Beterschap gewenst meid, gatdamme wat akelig dat lawaai allemaal aan je hoofd van de bouw vlak bij je huis...2 nachten niet slapen is ook belabberd, knap dat je de politie hebt gebeld....fijne dagen bij je mannetje en wordt maar snel weer wat beter.....groeten  :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda: ja ,..sommige dagen kunnen aan je knagen wat gevoel betreft.. :Wink: ..elke dag is er 1 is mijn gedachte erover....je kunt niet alles doen voor iedereen, maar je bent er wel!!!! probeer iets te relaxen, koop maar wat leuks voor jezelf en neem een beetje rust....ook "ik" leer dat beter om te doen, maar ja ach dat lukt niet altijd he?  :Stick Out Tongue:  sterkte...

GOSSIE: het getuigt van respect voor de mens die je bezoekt voor zijn of haar begrafenis/crematie....het doet altijd pijn....toch een nare dag.....warme groet..... :Embarrassment: 

Josh: soms zitten dagen tegen...het lijkt dan wel of de medicijnen niet goed hun werk kunnen doen, en somber worden met dit weer gebeurd dan ook regelmatig. er gebeurd natuurlijk heel veel in een mensenleven, daarom komen we allemaal bij elkaar op MediCity....stuk voor stuk hebben de mensen het moeilijk...soms kunnen we wat delen met elkaar... :Big Grin: ..ik hoop dat jij je gauw weer wat prettiger voelt....sterkte ermee.....  :Wink: 

dag Suske: ik hoop dat het ook met jou goed gaat en met je gezin..... :Stick Out Tongue:  Liefsssss

dag Dodito, och ja je zit nu in Rome, dat is ook zo  :Stick Out Tongue: ...oelala, dat is veel leuker.. dag Sietske...slaan de medicijnen al aan voor je ,longontsteking? sterkte lieverd.... :Embarrassment: 
dag Agnes: sterkte met je pijnen en de stemming thuis.... :Smile: 

vandaag voel ik mij wisselvallig.....hoofd en keel protesteren...ik kon mijn bed niet uitkomen....hup snel een pil naar binnen gesodemieterd, de douche in sneltreinvaart gezien, en toen hondje Bhody uitgelaten, want die moet toch echt naar buiten..... :Stick Out Tongue:  pfffffffffffffff nu ontbijten en koffie en even rustig aan doen...verder alles onder controle....prettige dag voor allen en sterkte met jullie gezondheid en geest....Liefs en een warme knuffel van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Van harte beterschap gewenst voor allen die zich ziek en of verdrietig voelen
Ja deze tijd van het jaar met sombere dagen is het soms extra moeilijk 
Maar geef de moed niet op.
Betere dagen toegewenst 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## christel1

Ben al bij mijn ventje toegekomen se, straks ga ik hem halen naar het station, dan snel een wandeling maken met de honden en dan in pyama op de bank, er zal niet veel meer gebeuren vandaag en in eten heb ik echt geen zin met al die brol die ik slik voor mijn keelontsteking, bronchitis en snotvalling (verkoudheid).... zal wel iets vinden in de koelkast hier.... bedankt meiden en jongens voor het medeleven...

----------


## Suske'52

christel  :Smile:  lieve verzorg je goed en laat je eens verwennen door je ventje ...knuffel  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Ben al bij mijn ventje toegekomen se, straks ga ik hem halen naar het station, dan snel een wandeling maken met de honden en dan in pyama op de bank, er zal niet veel meer gebeuren vandaag en in eten heb ik echt geen zin met al die brol die ik slik voor mijn keelontsteking, bronchitis en snotvalling (verkoudheid).... zal wel iets vinden in de koelkast hier.... bedankt meiden en jongens voor het medeleven...


hoho !! ..voor " straks " ..innige deelneming..christel !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffff, nog steeds ziek, AB kuur niet aangeslagen dus nog steeds longontsteking,
nieuwe kuur gekregen....

christel,
jij ook veel sterkte, houd je luchtwegen maar goed in de gaten.....!

iedereen toch ondanks alle dingen die spelen in dit leven........een goed/positief weekend!

----------


## gossie

Beterschap Sietske, longontsteking is niet zo fijn. 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, maar bij het vrij.w.werk, heb ik het echt even gehad. Andermans zooi opruimen, zoals dozen die rondslingeren, de winkel niet netjes, en geen containers leegmaken. :Mad: 

Misschien ben ik a.s. week thuis, ik moet ook op mezelf letten.
Valkuilen zijn daar genoeg voor me. :Frown:  :Embarrassment: 

We zullen wel zien, a.k. week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voelde ik me redelijk, afgelopen week super druk gehad enzo
maandags school dinsdag school woensdag stage donderdag stage vrijdag stage,, 
en afgelopen woensdag bij de dietist geweest omdat ik moest uitzoeken van hoe en wat met die lactose want ik mag geen lactose meer,, en tsja verder hoe die vrouw dietist is kan iedereen wel dietist worden dacht ik,, moest van haar meer gaan eten balbla nnouja snap ik ook wel maar als je dat echt niet kan dan wil dat niet,, bedoel als ikaan het eten ben en ik zit vol en ik moet dan nog gaan dwingen om nog meer te eten,, dan raak ik echt in paniek:$ :Frown:  dus naja 
en verder tsjaaaa,,, afgelopen weekend gezellig bij mijn vriend, vanmiddag bij me zwager en schoonzus geweest gezellig sporten op de xbox dus weer veeeeeeeeeel calorieen kwijt geraakt :Big Grin:  helemaal happy :Smile:  en nu ga ik lekker slapen,, morgen heb ik een extra dag stage in verband met sinterklaas die daar komt :Smile:  gezellig en dinsdag weer school en dan de rest van de week gewoon weer stage :Smile:  enne nouja woensdag naar me psycholoog ben heeeeeel erg benieuwd wat ie zegt! 

een fijne week gewenst voor iedereen!
Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier gisteren uit het ziekenhuis gekomen. Was vrijdag opgenomen, sprak moeilijk, kon erg moeilijk lopen. Ben nog wel duizelig. Of dit nu met de tegretol bloedspiegel te maken heeft ik weet het niet...??? Ook erg in de diaree geweest. En ik had een longonsteking. Mocht nu wel naar huis de koorts was verdwenen. 
Maar ben nog erg moe en nog snel uitgeteld en duizelig.

----------


## jolanda27

Redelijk. Had veel aan mijn hoofd de afgelopen dagen, en moest dingen op een rijtje zetten.  :Embarrassment:  Soms moet ik dan even een time out hebben, vandaar dat ik een paar dagen niet gereageerd heb. 
Ik lees dat er weer van alles gebeurt is.  :Frown: 
Nu even geen energie om daar bij iedereen op in te gaan. 
Ik wens iedereen wel heel veel beterschap, sterkte en heel veel positieve energie. Knuffel, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: Wauw ff naar het ziekenhuis, nou dat was niet fijn natuurlijk...doe jij maar even heel rustig aan....tjonge wat ellendig allemaal....Sterkte met alles....rust goed uit, en die longontsteking is natuurlijk ook zeer verradelijk....hou je haaks!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda: Gewoon nergens op ingaan als je te moe bent...die dagen heb ik ook.....ik hoop dat je hoofd iets meer rust gaat krijgen met alles wat er in je koppie omgaat....zet jezelf maar op de stanby knop!!! "Energie" sparen voor jezelf...dag Jo...dikke knuffel terug.... :Big Grin: 

Jorien: De dieetiste weet wat goed voor jou is, maar inderdaad kan dat voor jou misschien een groot punt zijn...kijk maar wat je "wel" kunt eten...doe je best meid...
och ja veel sterkte vd week bij de Psycholoog..... :Wink:  leuke Sinterklaas op school en bij je thuis misschien?.....Groeten....

IK voel mij erg moe....ik wilde gaan sporten vanmorgen maar bedacht opeens dat de ramen aan de gallerijkant schoon moeten en het houtwerk ook...tjonge ik was er lang mee bezig....pffffffffffffffff hindert niet maar de energie was schoon op.....verder heb ik nog meer in huis gedaan, ik kreeg plotseling "de geest" dus hop, hier met dat SOP!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  nu rust ik een beetje uit maar moet met Bhody nu naar de dierenarts toe om hem een jaarlijkse vaccinatie te laten geven....ohhhhhhhhhhh de droogtrommel geeft ook een signaal af....ik vertrek.....fijne Sinterklaas vandaag.....mijn pepernoten en schuimpjes en kikker en chocolade muizen liggen in een schaal op tafel mij glimlachend aan te kijken....straks maar ff wat snoepen.....Daggggggggggggggg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Wat lees ik nu??? pfffff Sterkte met je 2e kuur van de Antibiotica.....de 1e kan wel aangeslagen zijn maar als je langer ziek bent krijg je dus gewoon nog een kuur want het is niet over...neem je tijd.....Beterschap...Liefssssssssssssss  :Wink: 

Christel: Ik hoop dat het bij jou een pietsje beter mag gaan.....alle goeds.....Warme groeten.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Is er iets veranderd aan het antwoorden op dit forum ? blijkbaar wel dus en met mijn duffe kop merkte ik dit niet direct op. 
Vandaag nog eens een bezoekje gebracht aan de HA, mag nog een 2de kuur antibiotica nemen en sporanox tegen candida infectie en daktarin orale gel, ook tegen candida infectie in de keel, komt van het antibotica slikken, leef bijna een hele week al op rijstpap en soep, kan heel moeilijk slikken maar deze nacht heb ik toch wat beter geslapen. Straks zoon naar de winkel sturen se, zal toch eens een week moeten kunnen binnenblijven maar ja met een hond is dat moeilijk he, dan maar goed aankleden en de kinderen boodschappen laten doen, koken zal dan nog wel lukken....

----------


## gossie

Wat bedoel je christel.?

Dit is nu de derde keer, dat ik hier iets probeer te posten. 
Vandaag voel ik me teleurgesteld en verdrietig. Teleurgesteld in het werk, en de manager. Deze week nog maar ff zien. Want ik heb het duidelijk gehad.

Verdrietig, door een sterfgeval in de familie. Van de week de uitvaart.

Niet zeuren en klagen Gossie...... Doorgaan met het leven.

----------


## sietske763

gossie, meid......wat een nare toestanden.....
heel knap van je.....je laatste zin!
en het gaat je lukken!!

----------


## christel1

Wel gossie, vroeger kon je snel antwoorden, blijkbaar lukt dit nu niet meer, daarom is het zo verwarrend voor mij en misschien ook voor andere mensen. Nu ga ik terug mijn bed inkruipen en proberen om de microben te overwinnen.... hou jullie goed allemaal he

----------


## sietske763

ha chris............
ik kan gewoon reageren....
beterschap meid!!

hier lijkt het wat beter te worden....ben wel doodmoe door alle AB en prednison, dus vandaag maar beginnen met pro-bioticum(plantaardig hoor!!)voor een goede balans in de darmen die AB verstoort, dus moeheid duurt dan korter.

----------


## gossie

van harte beterschap Christel en Sietske.
Sorry Christel dat ik op het moment niet snel antwoord. Maar denk wel aan jullie. Een lieve knuffel van Gossie

----------


## christel1

He Gossie het heeft niets met snel antwoorden te maken hoor, vroeger kon je op het forum onderaan alles een hokje zien met daaronder snel antwoorden of quick reply en dat staat er nu bij mij niet meer.... snap het eigenlijk niet goed, nochtans heb ik niets aan de instellingen veranderd van mijn pc.... ben nog wat aan het uitzieken, na meer dan een week heb ik er wel genoeg van maar ja, dat kost tijd het, uitzieken ???? En jullie zijn schatjes hoor xxx

----------


## Raimun

@ christel 1

Hej ....'t heeft niets met jouw pc te maken hoor !!  :Wink: 
scroll 'n beetje verder naar onder ..je kan niet missen hoor !! Snel reageren !
Dat van die " schatjes " heb ik niet persoonlijk opgevat hahaha !!  :Frown: 
Hoop dat je snel uitgesnot bent !!  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Misselijk, van het gewemel voor mijn ogen. Mijn oude bril maar weer opgezet. Geduld is een schone zaak.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Jorien: De dieetiste weet wat goed voor jou is, maar inderdaad kan dat voor jou misschien een groot punt zijn...kijk maar wat je "wel" kunt eten...doe je best meid...
> och ja veel sterkte vd week bij de Psycholoog..... leuke Sinterklaas op school en bij je thuis misschien?.....Groeten....


Hey, 

ja idd ach een dieetist kweet niet hoor wat ik der aan heb,, we zullen wel zien.. moet denk ik als nog toch zelf uitzoeken wat ik wel en niet mag hebben :Wink: 
Jaa sinterklaas op school was zekers geslaagd! Was alleen jammer dat toen sinterklaas kwam het hagelde en onweerde,, kwam een leerling naar mij toe met: Juffff ik ben zo bang.. Wel erg zielig hoor maar goed ff troosten en weer verder! Was zkrs geslaagd!!! En thuis doen wij niet meer aan sinterklaas sinds mijn vader eigelijk ziek is doen we het niet echt meer,,,
ja nou bij de psych ben ik dus niet geweest, kreeg maandag een mailtje met dat hij niet kon ofzo blablabla moest toen zelf maar eventjes bellen voor een nieuwe afspraak,, dus had terug gemaild van heb zelf geen tijd om te bellen dus plan jij ff een afspraak in graag op een woensdag om 15.00 uur ofzo tanx,, dus moet nu op 28 december der pas heen,, maar goed we zullen zien!!

Verder voel ik me nog steeds niet goed,, woensdag middag kreeg ik weer heerlijk buikpijn en allen maar spugen, gisteren amper gegeten, en vandaag amper gegeten.. moet wel zeggen dat ik me vandaag wel wer goed voel alleen verschikkelijke buikpijn :Frown:  maar goed ooit gaat et over,, tvoel alleen net zo als toen ik die darm infectie had,, dus zullen wel zien wat ik der mee ga doen,, 
achh en verder gaat het leventjes hier gewoon door he, met pijn en zonder pijn etc. 

wens iedereen veel sterkte en beterschap en een super fijn weekend!

Liefs,

----------


## gossie

Beterschap Dolfijnjorien en Jolanda. Fijn weekend

----------


## sietske763

he he, hier gaat t eindelijk de goede kant op...
2e kuur is afgelopen en longen dus weer eindelijk schoon,
heb alweer verschillende dingen gedaan, oa boodschappen enzo...

beterschap voor alle zieken
@gossie, sterkte met alle dingen, oa de problemen op je vw werk!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag was ik uitgeput......ik wilde niemand zien, moest een diazepam nemen om wat rust in de boven kamer te creeren.....het gaat nu al wat beter....de telefoon gaat....een vriend komt er aan...ik antwoord jullie later voor jullie eigen dingen....

Sterkte meiden met alle ziekte's waar je zo ellendig door voelt..... :Wink:  en door de medicijnen...etc.....

Dag Dorien...hou je haaks meissie....

Gossie: Gecondoleerd hoor....bah wat verdrietig allemaal....ik wens je kracht toe.... :Embarrassment: 

Liefsssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ahh godsamme heb op moment zo'n buikpijn he zit gewoon zowat te janken nou das echt nikks voor mij godsamme, en die hele foccking buikpijn schiet mijn kaak in :Frown:  :Frown:  AUWW 
ma ff ibrocufen inneme denk ik en hope dat et overgaat ofzo,, anders word ik gek gvd

Ps Sorry voor mijn taalgebruik! ma doet gewoon zo zeer!!

----------


## Raimun

> ahh godsamme heb op moment zo'n buikpijn he zit gewoon zowat te janken nou das echt nikks voor mij godsamme, en die hele foccking buikpijn schiet mijn kaak in AUWW 
> ma ff ibrocufen inneme denk ik en hope dat et overgaat ofzo,, anders word ik gek gvd
> 
> Ps Sorry voor mijn taalgebruik! ma doet gewoon zo zeer!!


Gooi 't er maar uit jorien .... :Mad: 
helpt om de spanning te verminderen !!  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Gooi 't er maar uit jorien ....
> helpt om de spanning te verminderen !!


is ook zo ma als ik nou ma wist wat het was... want doet zo zeer,, ook al zit et alleen maar rechts ma dan nog :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## gossie

@dolfiijnjorien,
heb je de huisartsenpost al geprobeerd? (weekend) 
Sterkte en beterschap meis.

----------


## Raimun

> is ook zo ma als ik nou ma wist wat het was... want doet zo zeer,, ook al zit et alleen maar rechts ma dan nog


Dokter ben ik niet !! ..wel weet ik dat rechts : " de blinde darm " ligt !!
Als het echt blijft aanhouden !! dokter raadplegen ...niet mee wachten !!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hee nee heb nog geen huisartsenpost ofzo gebeld, ma this niet onder in me buik maar halverwege en dan rechts en trekt door naar zo rond je kaak ook rechts,, probeer et tot maandag uit te houde dan maar ff na de huisarts denk ik :Frown:  :Frown:  alweeeeeerrr helaas,,

Tanx,, allebei! echt heel lief!

----------


## jolanda27

Dolfijnjorien,

Heel veel beterschap, ik hoop dat je snel van die akelige pijn verlost bent.
Als het zo blijft zou ik toch echt een arts raadplegen. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Sterkte met je ogen....wat akelig dat het zo tegen zit...het is een kwetsbaar iets je ogen....dan maar weer even je oude bril op.....houd moed hiermee...wel moeilijk natuurlijk....groetjes.... :Embarrassment: 

Dolfie.....ik hoop dat vandaag je buikpijn iets minder is geworden....het blijft afschuwelijk...hopenlijk helpen de pillen....Knuffie meid..... :Wink: 

vandaag voelde ik mij niet lekker...een druk op mijn hoofd etc....ik zat te vloeken bij het graf vanmiddag omdat die aansteker niet wilde branden en ik een kaarsje wilde branden...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Frown:  maar na veel gemopper, gekreun en gesteun van mijn kant ging hij plotseling even branden...pfffffffffffffff ...gelukkig..... :Big Grin:  wegwezen Elisa en voortaan minder hard schreeuwen.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Elisabeth,

Het is me toch wat, ik zie jou daar al staan te mopperen met het lichtje.  :Mad:  
Ik hoop dat het wat rustiger wordt in je hoofd. Naar is dat.  :Frown:  Hopenlijk heb je geen last van kerststress! 
Verwen jezelf maar een beetje als het niet lekker gaat.  :Wink:  Zo af en toe moet je gewoon eens lief zijn voor jezelf. Vooral omdat jij dat ook altijd voor andere bent. Dikke knuffel, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag toch weer wat beter
Zaterdag kwamen er nog wat stukjes bot uit de wond van de getrokken kies(6 weken geleden getrokken) nu voelt het rustig aan
Ik had er veel pijn van gehad ook in mijn hoofd en kaak
Nog niet eerder zoveel last gehad erna.
Dan hoop ik dat het nu echt over is....ggrrrr een mens wordt er chagerijnig van...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk,, vanmiddag bij de huisarts geweest voor me buikpijn weer zelfde antibiotica kuur gekregen als die ik toen ook van het ziekenhuis van de internist had gekregen toen!! Nu hopen dat het wel werkt,, de vorige keer hielp het wel alleen 1 kuurtje van 7 dagen was neit goed genoeg dus nu weer gekregen voor 10 dagen :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Hopen dat het helpt,, verder vandaag super goed met school bezig geweest(A)(A) al vind ik dat zelf dus vannavond maar eventjes lekker een avondje tv en bankhangen!

Liefs,

----------


## jolanda27

@ AnMa, Aan je hoofd kun je weinig hebben, nare pijn is dat. Fijn dat het nu eindelijk rustiger is.

@ Dolfijnjorien, en nu maar hopen dat de kuur goed aanslaat.  :Wink:  Leuk dat je een fijne dag op school had. Krijg je ook weer energie van.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Succes met de kuur. Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

@ jolanda 
Hoe is 't met jouw nieuwe brilglazen ??...niet meer zo storend voor jouw ogen ? 
Jij bent voortdurend bezig éénieder hier , 'n hart onder de riem te steken !! 
chique !.. 't doet me denken aan 'n echt " zorgend moedertje " .... :Frown: 
Wens jou ook 'n goed vreugdevol gevoel dezer dagen .... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> @ jolanda 
> Hoe is 't met jouw nieuwe brilglazen ??...niet meer zo storend voor jouw ogen ? 
> Jij bent voortdurend bezig éénieder hier , 'n hart onder de riem te steken !! 
> chique !.. 't doet me denken aan 'n echt " zorgend moedertje " ....
> Wens jou ook 'n goed vreugdevol gevoel dezer dagen ....


Ha Raimun,
Dank je wel. 
Nee ik heb nog geen nieuwe glazen.  :Frown:  Alles is weer opnieuw gemeten, was overigens hetzelfde resultaat maar ik krijg een ander type glas. Het "soft"glas wat ik eerst had kan ik niet verdragen. Zag steeds minder. Nu krijg ik een "hard" glas en dan maar hopen dat het goed is. Ik moet nog twee weken geduld hebben.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik wens jou en die je een warm hart toedraagt ook hele fijne dagen. Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

Ik voel me belabberd:" Eigenlijk een hele zware dag gehad". 
Ik hoop eigenlijk dat ik vannacht beter slaap,
dan de afgelopen nacht.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!11
Slaap lekker voor zo.............. :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Hé Gossie,

Wat vervelend voor jou.  :Frown:  Hoop dat je morgen een betere dag hebt.  :Wink: 
Een extra knuffel voor jou, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...XhaPupkSGe86rw


Ons dialect, voor de nederlanders een raadsel, voor de vlamingen ook.... en deze avond allemaal meedoen aan het Grote dictee der Nederlandse taal, om 20u20 op Canvas... voor de nederlanders, ik weet het echt niet...

----------


## christel1

Ik zal straks mijn uitslag bekend maken na het grote dictee der Nederlandse taal, rond half elf deze avond dus, hopelijk minder dan 30 fouten.... dan zit ik nog goed (in het gemiddelde dus)......

----------


## christel1

En de uitslag van mijn Grote Dictee der Nederlandse Taal was 9 fouten, het gemiddelde was 12 fouten, dus ben ik heel tevreden en blij en een gedeelde 1ste plaats bij de genodigden die erbij waren in Den Haag voor België en Nederland met 4 fouten, de namen ben ik vergeten, er was wel een nieuwanker bij van de VRT. 
En mijn dochter heeft het beter gedaan dan de mama, zij had 5 fouten, proficiat dochter Valérie.....

----------


## Raimun

> En de uitslag van mijn Grote Dictee der Nederlandse Taal was 9 fouten, het gemiddelde was 12 fouten, dus ben ik heel tevreden en blij en een gedeelde 1ste plaats bij de genodigden die erbij waren in Den Haag voor België en Nederland met 4 fouten, de namen ben ik vergeten, er was wel een nieuwanker bij van de VRT. 
> En mijn dochter heeft het beter gedaan dan de mama, zij had 5 fouten, proficiat dochter Valérie.....


Hije kristel1 
eweldig datte so wienig foetn eppemaak ..ikke eppe veule meeremaak ... :Frown: 
prefisiat... :Smile:  ooke veure dogter  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  Proficiat ...ook voor dochter Valérie ...héhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Snotterig, hoofdpijn, denk dat ik flink verkouden wordt.  :Frown:  Het is er het jaargetijde voor!

@ Christel, en ook je dochter, proficiat, knap van jullie allebei.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Bah er zaten wel wat instinkertjes bij, grammatica fouten heb ik niet gemaakt (dt fouten) maar soms wel woorden aan elkaar geschreven die apart moesten geschreven worden.... denk dat het dictee wel ergens op internet zal te vinden zijn voor diegenen die het willen lezen.... maar ja jullie kennen me waarschijnlijk al allemaal als een taalfreakje he ???

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  verzorg je goed ... :Wink: laat je eens verwennen ... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ben ff niet zo actief hier,
voel me niet zo goed.............niet stabiel
moest van HA stoppen met mn hormoontabletten en toen ging het langzamerhand achteruit....
voor mij is dit de afschuwelijkste december maand sinds 14 jaar....................vond het altijd de fijnste/mooiste tijd met al die feestdagen.
heb mo een afspraak met HA en hoop dat ik mn hormonen terug krijg.

iedereen veel sterkte, liefde en kracht toegewenst
zal wel af en toe wat posten en miss is het snel over als ik die pillen weer krijg en anders zien jullie vanzelf wel wanneer ik echt actief ben hier.

----------


## christel1

He Sietske, hopelijk kan je huisarts je snel weer op de been helpen, persoonlijk ben ik niet zo voor een hormonentherapie maar als het je echt helpt waarom niet dan. 
Vandaag een mamografie laten nemen, iets wat ik echt haat maar 1 keer om de 2 jaar is het gratis vanaf het jaar dat je 50 wordt in België dus toch maar laten doen met veel tegenzin. 
Volgens de dr die de mamo genomen heeft zou ik dit om het jaar moeten laten doen en ook een echo van de borsten en de eierstokken-baarmoeder omdat mijn tweelingzus gestorven is aan borstkanker en ik dan toch in een risico groep zit, dus ga ik nu een afspraak maken bij de gynea voor de echo van die 2 zaken en om de 6 maanden een echo van de borsten daarna en om het jaar de mamografie.... beter voorkomen dus...

----------


## dotito

Laatste dagen voel ik me iets minder, maar dat komt wel goed. Gisteren leuk feestje gehad dochter werd 21 jaar  :Smile:  wat worden de kleine kinderen groot.

----------


## Raimun

> Snotterig, hoofdpijn, denk dat ik flink verkouden wordt.  Het is er het jaargetijde voor!
> 
> @ Christel, en ook je dochter, proficiat, knap van jullie allebei.


Hej Jolanda ....
's avonds 'n glas warme melk met Rhum ( 2/3 -1/3 of omgekeerd  :Wink:  )..en honing.. dit zo warm mogelijk drinken .
Daarna naar bed ..tot je kletsnat( van het zweten natuurlijk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) wakker wordt ..dan douchen ....warm kleden en terug naar bed !!  :Cool: 
Is 'n beproefde methode uit de oude doos !! ..meestal helpt het  :Wink:  
Zorg dat je voor de feestdagen genezen bent !!  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik voel me belabberd:" Eigenlijk een hele zware dag gehad". 
> Ik hoop eigenlijk dat ik vannacht beter slaap,
> dan de afgelopen nacht.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!11
> Slaap lekker voor zo..............


Hej gossie ....

...na 'n zware dag ...even rustig wandelen ( weer of geen weer  :Wink:  )...diep en bewust ademhalen .. enkel denken aan dat wat je plezier doet  :Cool: 

..is eveneens 'n beproefde methode ..niet speciaal uit de oude doos  :Wink: 
maar wel afdoende na enig oefenen !!  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> ben ff niet zo actief hier,
> voel me niet zo goed.............niet stabiel
> moest van HA stoppen met mn hormoontabletten en toen ging het langzamerhand achteruit....
> voor mij is dit de afschuwelijkste december maand sinds 14 jaar....................vond het altijd de fijnste/mooiste tijd met al die feestdagen.
> heb mo een afspraak met HA en hoop dat ik mn hormonen terug krijg.
> 
> iedereen veel sterkte, liefde en kracht toegewenst
> zal wel af en toe wat posten en miss is het snel over als ik die pillen weer krijg en anders zien jullie vanzelf wel wanneer ik echt actief ben hier.


Hej sietske ...
Onze hormonen-huishouding is nogal 'n ingewikkelde boel hé...verder reikt mijn kennis daarover ook niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Het plezantste gedeelte van december echter ,moet nog komen ....'t zal je wel lukken om er toch nog iets van mee te pikken .... :Frown: 
..nog maar niet te vlug opgeven .. :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

Raimun,

Bedankt voor de tip.  :Embarrassment:  Jij bent ook bezig iedereen hier een hart onder de riem te steken.  :Wink:  
Hoop ook weer fit te zijn voor de feestdagen, krijg de hele familie hier te eten, dus er is nog werk aan de winkel.
Wens jou hele fijne warme Kerstdagen en een heel gelukkig en gezond Nieuwjaar.

----------


## anMa

Slecht....pijn in mijn oor...heel erg. Ik ben er misselijk van
Gehoorgang /kraakbeen van oor is ontstoken
Ik zat om 9 uur vanmorgen al bij de huisarts
Antibiotica kuur gekregen 
Volgende week terug om uit te spuiten dat moet ook
Maar eerst de ontsteking weg anders is t te pijnlijk
Leuk met kerst....brrr
Net de kiespijn over nu weer dit
AnMa

----------


## Raimun

> Slecht....pijn in mijn oor...heel erg. Ik ben er misselijk van
> Gehoorgang /kraakbeen van oor is ontstoken
> Ik zat om 9 uur vanmorgen al bij de huisarts
> Antibiotica kuur gekregen 
> Volgende week terug om uit te spuiten dat moet ook
> Maar eerst de ontsteking weg anders is t te pijnlijk
> Leuk met kerst....brrr
> Net de kiespijn over nu weer dit
> AnMa


Hej ....
pijnlijke aangelegenheid hé !! 
met 'n beetje geluk en de hulp van antibiotica..is het ws. tegen kerstmis toch wel beter ...'k wens het je .. :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

AnMa,

Heel veel beterschap, hoop dat je je met de Kerst wat beter zult voelen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

dag lieve mensen,
ik ben weer ""boven water""
voel me weer stukken beter en dat zonder hormoon tabletten.
ben weer helemaal happy,
ik hoop dat de meeste dat ook voelen,
anders veel sterkte deze dagen/weken!

----------


## christel1

Ha Sietske, ben blij dat je er weer bovenop bent en zonder hormonengedoe. Ben moe vandaag, ben gaan shoppen met mijn dochter en dat vreet energie...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

anNa beterschap! Hoop dat het met kerst over is! 
Sietske Fijn dat je je weer goed voelt! :Smile:  Super!
Christel: Sterkte! This wel leuk shoppen maar vreet idd wel engerie,, maar wel leuke engerie hoop ik.......?!

Vandaag voel ik me shit,, vanochtend op stage door me rug gegaan toen ik gym aan het klaar zetten was. vanmiddag moest ik boodschappen halen, en vanavond oppassen.... Morgen weer stage en ;s avonds kerstviering,, en vrijdag ochtend stage en ;s middags vrij.... en dan kerst enzo
Dus hoop dat ik mijn kerst door kom.. Moet volgende week woensdag avond pas naar mijn therapeut dus vind het eigenlijks wel een beetje lullig om nu te bellen voor advies ofzo aangezien ik volgende week ook al heen moet en die man het verschikkelijk druk heeft,,,, maar goed

dus ik ga druk duimen dat ik me kerst door kom :Smile:  

Zo en nu ga ik slapen weltruste allemaal!
Liefs,

----------


## anMa

> dag lieve mensen,
> ik ben weer ""boven water""
> voel me weer stukken beter en dat zonder hormoon tabletten.
> ben weer helemaal happy,
> ik hoop dat de meeste dat ook voelen,
> anders veel sterkte deze dagen/weken!


Mooi zo Sietske fijne kerst groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK wens iedereen hier op MediCity goede Kerstdagen toe en een gezellig, gelukkig maar bovenal een gezonder 2012 toe.... :Big Grin:  

nu nog even een versje wat sommigen al misschien wel eens gelezen hebben, maar zeer toepasselijk is voor de Kerst en onze "dierbaren" !!!  :Embarrassment: 

Kerstmis ( auteur onbekend)

Voor Kerstmis Hoef ik geen cadeautjes,
enkel een ladder hoog genoeg om hen die ons verlaten hebben,
nog "eens" te omhelzen !
ik heb geen Engel nodig in mijn Kerstboom,
ik heb er die op mij neerkijken uit de hemel.....

Alle goeds voor iedereen....geniet van je gezin en familie om je heen....koester datgene wat je liefhebt....

Liefs en een warme omhelzing van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@Elisabeth, heel erg bedankt voor je lieve kerstwensen. Maar die tekst wat je nodig hebt om je naaste weer te ontmoeten, vond ik nog mooier.XXX

Ik wil een ieder fijne kerstdagen toewense, naar zijn/haar omstandigheden.

een groet van Gossie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag, op dit moment voel ik mij vredig.... :Embarrassment: 
gisteren in de winkels was het druk, alhoewel de gekte met kopen toen al een beetje voorbij was....ik kon rustig mijn aankopen doen in de supermarkt zonder dat er mensen met hun karretje tegen je aandrukken of dat ze je op de tenen gaan staan... :Stick Out Tongue:  we hebben dan allemaal het Kerstvirus...helpppp..ook de kaarten moeten geschreven worden...een mooie traditie maar ik ben er wel eens zat van....het hele jaar moet je goed voor je medemens zijn toch? maar enfin ik ben redelijk tevreden...nog 2 kaarten te schrijven dus dat is te doen.... :Wink:  de muziek op de radio is in de Kerstsfeer maar het dringt nog niet helemaal tot mij door....eerst maar eens de douche induiken want ik heb mij vanmorgen zo in de kleren gehuld om Bhody uit te laten, en nu neem ik een rustpauze om iets te schrijven en te lezen....
ik denk aan iedereen en hoop dat jullie allen het goed hebben..eigenlijk zou ik een vliegje moeten zijn die overal even kan kijken in de huiskamer en eventueel een lichtje aansteken voor de mensen die verdrietig zijn of het moeilijk hebben... :Big Grin:  ik wens jullie een hele fijne Kerstdag (en) toe.....genieten en smikkelen van de heerlijke hapjes en of grote diners die met liefde worden bereid door de moeders of vaders of dochters....of je doet het wat simpeler...je doet wat in de oven of magnetron of anders...het gaat om de warmte en de liefde voor elkaar....eten is knus maar ik ben meer een vrouw van de kleine hapjes, een beetje grazen van allerlei lekkernijen en een lekker geurig wijntje hoort daar ook bij!!!....
Zalig kerstmis  :Embarrassment:  Liefsssss van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  héhé ....kerst is volgens mij meer een show-gebeuren ... :Frown:  wij houden er ook niet zo van ....we eten/drinken .... het ganse jaar goed ...hebben niets tekort ... wat moet je nog meer hebben .....cadeautjes hebben wij jaren geleden afgeschaft .... ( oefff...geen energie ...verliezen .... om te kiezen of te kopen wat nu !!!! ????HELP!!!!! Ik heb er zo'n hekel aan ...) juist de klein-kinderen krijgen hun euro's nog .....maar d'er zijn zoveel andere mensen hier op deze wereld ... die niets hebben .... in deze tijd zou ieder daar eens moeten stil bijstaan .......en er naar handelen ook .... :Wink:   :Smile:  Dank !!!

Aan ieder een fijne kerstdag ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Suske,

De 1e kerstdag zit er weer op.....ik begrijp je verhaal, mooi gesproken hoor.... :Embarrassment: 
er is inderdaad onnoemelijk veel leed om ons heen....de mensen in de 3e wereld die moeten overleven, die kennen geen kalkoen en ander luxe eten....het draait om de liefde voor je medemens...ook in Nederland en Belgie is er armoede...mensen die naar de voedselbank gaan en moeten rondkomen en die soms geen familie meer hebben.....in iedere huiskamer wordt wel wel een geliefd en dierbaar persoon gemist...ik ben dankbaar voor een dak boven mijn hoofd en eten, maar ik ben wel blij met familie en enkele lieve mensen om mij heen.. :Big Grin: ..dat geeft kracht en is het belangrijkst en zeer kostbaar....
fijne dag Suske, en Raimun.....we maken er weer wat van.....

Liefs en een warme omhelzing...Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## joshuatree

Blij dat de kerst er weer op zit...

----------


## sietske763

was het erg moeilijk josh................

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk(: Beetje last van me rug ma komt vast van het dansen en springen en gek doen van gisteren:$ Gisteren onwijs gezellig gehad bij mijn schoonouders! Eerst wezen cadeautjes uitpakken erg leuke spullen gekregen enzo(: enne daarna lekker gourmetten en later op de avond nog wezen karaoke zingen, en een drank spelletje doen "stef stundpiloot". Maar was echt onwijs gezellig! Voel me nu nog heerlijk vrolijk denk dat ik het morgen ook pas beginn te voelen hahahaha 

Hoop dat iedereen een beetje een leuke kerst heeft/hebben gehad! 
En Joshua hoop dat je ondanks alles toch een klein beetje genoten hebt! Sterkte kerel!

Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## Elisabeth9

DolfijnJorien: Fijn dat je het zo geweldig leuk hebt gehad.....geniet maar van je blije gevoel dat heb je nodig....dag lieverd.....Liefs Elisa x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Een man komt de belastingdienst binnen en vraagt of hij Ali even kan spreken !
Ali ? welke Ali , vraagt de dienstdoende bediende ..
Ali Baba !! antwoordt de man !! 
Hier werkt geen Ali Baba , zegt de bediende nors ...
[B]Wel dan zou ik graag eens met een van de andere 40 rovers spreken, zegt de man !!  :Smile: 

_Vandaag voel ik mij nogal solidair met deze man !!_

----------


## dotito

De laatste tijd voel ik me wat minder, heb weer dagelijks pijn, en heb ook wat dingen aan mijn hoofd. Komt allemaal wel weer goed, maar het vraagt tijd. 

Veel liefs do xxx

----------


## anMa

Beter
Het antibiotica kuurtje is op
De pijn over en allebei mijn oren zijn uitgespoten....
Kan ook weer beter horen
Voel me een stuk beter
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dotito, 
Wat naar voor je, dat het nu wat minder gaat. Ik hoop dat je binnenkort wat meer rust in je hoofd zult krijgen en het lichamelijk ook beter zal gaan.  :Frown: 
Veel sterkte, ik wens je veel kracht en wijsheid toe. 
@ AnMa,
Fijn dat het nu ook wat beter met jou gaat. Laten we hopen dat 2012 goed voor jou begint.  :Wink: 

Ik wens voor iedereen dat het jaar 2012 meer balans, geluk, gezondheid en liefde mag geven. 
Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun: ik hoop niet dat je een vette rekening hebt gekregen...sterkte lief mens, spoel het maar gauw weg met een biertje of wijntje...bahhhh belasting  :Big Grin:  toch een fijne dag hoor...groetjes.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dodito: er zijn van die dagen en situatie's dat er van alles mis gaat....onrustig wordt je er van...geef het de tijd, en dan ,lossen sommige problemen een enkele keer nog wel eens uit zich zelf op....maarrr het blijft " Moeilijk" en dan denk ik aan jaren van ziek zijn, de Arbeidsdienst, de dokters, iedereen heeft een mening, ik werd er "gek" van....ik leef met je mee maar kan het helaas niet oplossen...Sterkte lieverd en maar weer een dikke zoen van mij  :Wink:  xxx

Ha die Anma: wat geweldig dat je beide oren weer beter kunnen horen...ontzettend fijn, het is akelig als de helft van het geluid verdwijnt, angstig vindt ik zoiets....fijn dat de behandeling heeft geholpen...Hoera wees maar blij, haha maar dan ben jij!!! ....prettige dag.... :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: ook jou wens ik meer rust dan het afgelopen jaar....onze hersenen maken soms overuren en daar worden we allemaal heel erg moe van....fijne dag en een goede Jaarwisseling alvast...  :Embarrassment: 

Dolfijnjorien: hey wijffie is je blije gevoel alweer weg???? grrrrrrrrrrrrrr jammer toch....maar er komen nog meer leuke, fijne, knusse dagen, dus wees niet te triest....koop wat leuks voor jezelf, een klein dingetje kan al leuk zijn....doegieeeee dikke knuffel lieverd x  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik mij moe maar vredig op dit moment....het is nog vroeg toch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffff ben zo druk in mn koppie door het slechte slapen......
dacht dat ik eraf was............nee dus,,,,,,,,,,,,,dus na zonneschijn komt regen!!
maarre..............ook weer andersom, na regen komt zonneschijn!
hopelijk geldt dat voor iedereen...!!
.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me nog steeds shit, kut gedoe allemaal deze week. Zou officeel deze week na me hulpverlener gaan, had em begin november gemailt dat het neit goed ging, zou begin december der heen belde die af, moest ik gisteren heen belde die af! Gatverdamme en dan vinden ze het gek dat je elke keer doordraait en een woede aanval krijgt als ze een afspraak afbellen?! Is toch niet zo raar?! Was gisteren bij een altenatieve geneeskundige voor me rug en had er met hem ook al over dat die man alweer afbelde, en dat dat eigelijk best wel vaak gebeurt enzo. Hij zei ook al van dit echt niet goed, ook voor jou niet. Want je hebt in een hele korte periode heel veel negatieve dingen mee gemaakt en ook al heel veel hulpverleners gehad omdat ze elke keer niet wisten wat ze met jou moesten en ze jou maar door sturen naar anderen dus ik vind dit echt niet oke meer,, naja daar geef ik mijn therapeut ook wel gelijk in toch! Maar goed ben blij dat ik met die man wel kan praten en die belt tenminste ook niet af!! 

Kan niet echt reagere op de rest sorry,, iedereen die het nodig heeft veel sterkte! Ik ga nu eens proberen om op me studie te concentreren :Wink: 

Liefs,

----------


## Mizzepi

Voel me nog erg moe, van de over de gehele periode (toen tijdens mijn ziekenhuis opname met een longontsteking) ben hierdoor erg ontregeld met de aanvallen. Vanavond met de topamax 1 tablet verhogen en dit 3 weken aankijken inverband met de vele aanvallen die ik de laatste tijd gehad heb.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: ja hoor, beide uitspraken kloppen van jou...de zonneschijn, weer de regen,...dag lieverd, sterkte met alles....liefssssssssssss x  :Embarrassment: 

DolfijnJorien: gatdarrie wat balen dat de man weer moest afzeggen en je moest er al zo lang op wachten....grrrrrrrrrrrr wel erg fijn dat de fysio zo goed naar je kan luisteren, dat helpt ook, het is fijn als je met iemand over bepaalde zaken kunt praten...gooi het eruit, dna ben je het even kwijt, en de rest komt later...hou je goed  :Wink:  en zorg dat je fijn geniet van de Jaarwisseling als dat kan....ff alle zorgen vergeten....dag lieffie....dikke zoen  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Mizzepi: Hallo lief mens...doe maar kalm aan, wat enorm belabberd dat jij je nog zo rot voelt....sterkte met de verhoging van de pillen, ik hoop dat het iets beter gaat werken..het kost gewoon veel tijd om het lichaam te laten helen!!! toch een goed uiteinde gewenst van 2011.... Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

> Voel me nog erg moe, van de over de gehele periode (toen tijdens mijn ziekenhuis opname met een longontsteking) ben hierdoor erg ontregeld met de aanvallen. Vanavond met de topamax 1 tablet verhogen en dit 3 weken aankijken inverband met de vele aanvallen die ik de laatste tijd gehad heb.


heb ook longonsteking achter de rug en dus een aantal AB kuren en pred.
ben direct met PRO_BIOTICUM begonnen en daar knap je heel snel van op.
AB verstoort de darmbalans, vandaar moeheid, pro bioticum helpt daar tegen/daarvoor.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me helaas weer niet zoals ik had " :Confused: " gehoopt dat ik me zou voelen, maar ik maak er het beste van. Is namelijk zo dat we altijd afspreken op oudejaar met goede vrienden om een glaasje te drinken, en het nieuwe jaar in te gaan. Veel zin heb ik niet, dus ik weet niet of ik mee ga zal er vanaf hangen hoe ik me straks voel. 
Heb in ieder geval al lekker gegeten dat kunnen ze van mij al zeker niet meer afpakken  :Big Grin: 

Bij deze wil ik iedereen..... bedanken op MC die mij het afgelopen jaar heeft gesteund in mijn moeilijke tijden/momenten. Ik ben echt blij dat ik dit forum heb gevonden. Het voelt gewoon zeer goed aan dat mensen je toch begrijpen/steunen ook al kennen we elkaar niet.

Ik wil dan nog is iedereen het allerbeste toewensen en vooral een betere gezondheid toewensen met minder pijnen voor het nieuwe jaar  :Wink: 

Een dikke dikke warme omhelzing en drie dikke xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 

EN HAPPY NEW YEAR  :Big Grin: 

do

----------


## Mizzepi

Sietske,
Hoe voel jij je na de longontsteking.. Is het lang geleden van jou...?? Ben jij nog erg moe...?? Wat is pro-bioticum als ik vragen mag.. en waar kan/kun je dit halen.. Mijn conditie is nog erg slecht... Meestal wandel ik veel zoals naar de winkel voor tussendoor voor kleine boodschapje maar dat redt ik niet eens.. 
Wel heb ik door de antibiotica erge jeuk op de huid op binnenkant polsen armen en handen en tussen de vingers schilfert tussen de vingers en op voorhoofd en op mijn kin. Dit is begonnen na een kuur met amoxicilline goedkoper merk toen kreeg ik erge jeuk en na de claritromizine ook nog eens die ik in het ziekenhuis kreeg.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

GELUKKIG NIEUWJAAR ALLEMAAL, EN DE BESTE WENSEN( :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Denk dat 2012 het jaar voor mij word van ongelukkenXDXD hahaa vanochtend van de trap af gevalle hahaha en dat terwijl ik vannacht amper drank heb gehad,, met kerst al te veel gehad dus dacht dan vannacht ma niet,, Maar goed met geen bodem op en dan wijn en bier drinken is ook neit echt goed maja twas het allemaal waard!!( :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: : Twas super gezellig! Straks na me schoonouders toe om mijn schoenen op te halen want die had ik daar vannacht laten staan, want we gingen naar de brandstapel aleen het was daar erg vies en ik had mijn hakken aan haha dus heb ik van me schoonmoeder schoenen geleend haha en daarna ff naar mijn opa en oma toe.. En dan ff kijken of ik nog naar mijn ouders ga... Gaat niet zo goed op het moment met mee vader): Shit happens. Hij heeft spit in zijn rug. tja, hopen dat het idd de spit is (al is dat heel erg natuurlijk) en dat het niet de leukemie is. Het blijft elke keer maar weer lastig, we hebben ervaring met een oorontsteking wat men ook onderschat heeft... en later bleek alle botten om de oren helemaal vol ontstekingen te zitten! Tja en daar denk je zoals vandaag dan gelijk aan terug. We hopen maar dat het gewoon de spit is! Dus we zullen het zien!

Maar goed!
Wens iedereen een gezond, gelukkig maar bovenal liiefde vol 2012 toe!
Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## sietske763

> Sietske,
> Hoe voel jij je na de longontsteking.. Is het lang geleden van jou...?? Ben jij nog erg moe...?? Wat is pro-bioticum als ik vragen mag.. en waar kan/kun je dit halen.. Mijn conditie is nog erg slecht... Meestal wandel ik veel zoals naar de winkel voor tussendoor voor kleine boodschapje maar dat redt ik niet eens.. 
> Wel heb ik door de antibiotica erge jeuk op de huid op binnenkant polsen armen en handen en tussen de vingers schilfert tussen de vingers en op voorhoofd en op mijn kin. Dit is begonnen na een kuur met amoxicilline goedkoper merk toen kreeg ik erge jeuk en na de claritromizine ook nog eens die ik in het ziekenhuis kreeg.


lees het nu pas, was vandaag nog niet op mc,
maar geef je mo even uitleg,,,,,,,,,,,OK??
ben nu zo moe dat ik naar bed ga......

----------


## gossie

truste Sietske, slaap lekker, en morgen weer gezond op :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> lees het nu pas, was vandaag nog niet op mc,
> maar geef je mo even uitleg,,,,,,,,,,,OK??
> ben nu zo moe dat ik naar bed ga......


heb vorig jaar een dubbele longontsteking gehad die dusdanig ernstig was dat ik opgenomen moest worden in ZH,
veel AB gehad en pred,
een jaar later weer longontsteking maar was er snel bij zodat ik thuis mocht blijven.

de eerste x slikte ik geen pro bioticum, en ben wedl 6 weken doodmoe geweest.
ik had wel veel gehoord over pb, maar het leek me onzin en je moet het zelf kopen.

deze x ben ik direct pb gaan kopen en gaan slikken vanaf de eerste dag van 1 van mn kuren...
ben eigenlijk niet heel erg moe geweest en voel me zowiezo beter met pb, je kan het dus het hele jaar slikken en het werkt echt, je word fitter, betere huiskleur enz.
heb het ook aan partner gegeven en die ziet er ook stukken beter uit,
het zorgt voor een goede darmbalans (anders ff googelen)en de gezonheid en je goed voelen begint met de darmen.
ik koop het bij de etos, er zijn veel producten, maar de goedkope zit minder in en je moet er dan 3 per dag, dus uiteindelijk ben je niet goed af.
die van mij is van; darmvitaal, 30 st voor 14 euro, heb het bedrag gewoon onder onze vaste lasten geplaatst.
als ik jou was zou ik het zeker doen!
snap van mnezelf niet waarom ik niet eerder naar anderen geluisterd heb.......
dat zou tijden klachten bespaart hebben.

----------


## Neetje

Ik wens iedereen een zeer goed 2012 op elk gebied  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Neetje,

Dag Neetje, ik heb je gemist  :Embarrassment: .....alle goeds gewenst, .....maar bovenal wens ik jou "Veel Geluk" prettige dag verder....

Warme groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ben blij vandaag en droevig, heb vandaag gehoord dat ik nog eens groottante word, nichtje is uitgerekend op 1 augustus.... en dat het baby'tje van mijn ander nichtje in het ziekenhuis is opgenomen met een zware luchtwegeninfectie.... zal een kaarsje branden voor onzen Tibo en woensdag eens langs gaan, moet toch in het ziekenhuis zijn met mijn zoon... kunnen we effe langsgaan he ? 
Mijn zoon moet morgen naar het ziekenhuis om een holter, heeft last van hartritmestoornissen bij inspanningen en dit moet toch eens nagekeken worden....(vorige week al geweest voor een ecg, echo en fietsproef) dus een dagje holter en de dag erna mag hij naar de cardio om de uitslag op te halen, is deze avond naar de huisarts geweest voor een bloedafname hiervoor (en hartproblemen zitten in de familie, broers, mijn papa, ik) en ook voor zijn pols die hij overbelast heeft... Intens sporten en gamen op de pc... muispols veronderstel ik maar ja maak dat maar eens wijs aan een puber van 24.....(zie foto-album) en ook nog eens ict'er is van beroep, dus 14 uur minstens achter de pc per dag.... 
Ja zo weten we weer wat doen deze week... vandaag al 5 wasmachines gedraaid (ja een weekje naar mijn ventje) maar ben alles bijna gaan drogen naar de wasserette, kan ik alles lekker opvouwen en hoef ik bijna niets te strijken (lekker makkelijk toch  :Smile: ) en de kinderen zijn blij dat het zo snel gedaan is..... nu zit er nog een klein wasje in, 3 dingens waar er nog vlekken op waren, hopelijk zijn ze er nu wel uit.... die kan ik dan wel thuis in de droger stoppen hoor.... en straks mijn bed in se en hopelijk morgen geen sms'jes die me wakker maken of ik kegel mijn gsm door de kamer....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Christel  :Smile:  ...goeiemorgen .. :Wink:  jij hebt het jaar al goed ingezet ....sterkte met de zoon hé ...ja, de jeugd en hun pc ...ik zie dit ook bij de klein-kinderen. 

Hier al druk ..druk geweest .....bezoek .... :Wink: nu effen platte rust...'t is nodig ...morgen ga ik al mijn paperassen ...oude betalingen sorteren....van 2011 ...alles op zolder ...in kast ..zo krijg ik terug plaats in de doos ... :Wink:  Terug een nieuw begin .... :Smile:  hopelijk met niet teveel betalingen ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, wat een turbulent begin van het nieuwe jaar.  :Frown: 
Succes met de uitslag van je zoon. Ik hoop dat het allemaal meevalt.

@ Suske, 
Na alle drukte even wat tijd nemen voor jezelf.  :Wink:  Ook in het nieuwe jaar goed voor jezelf zorgen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

ha christel, wat heb jij altijd een boel aan je hoofd, succes meid en knap dat je toch altijd positief blijft!

hallo neetje, welkom terug,
hoe gaat het?

----------


## Neetje

Dank U dames,

Het gaat hier wel redelijk. Heb 'n goede kerst en jaarwisseling gehad. Er is veel stress van me af gevallen sinds ik in augustus een vrijstelling van sollicitatie plicht heb gekregen van de arbeidsdeskundige. Fysiek is het nog steeds een kwestie van 'niet teveel doen, maar ook niet te weinig'. Ik heb tai chi les van mijn psychiater, waardoor de balans in mijn lichaam en geest weer een beetje op peil komt. Deze week kan ik een Tomos brommertje halen, zodra de papieren in orde zijn, zo blijf ik mobiel als het fietsen niet lukt (zoals vandaag bijv. met die storm.

Oudejaarsnacht heb ik 1 minuut voor 12 het jaar 2011 symbolisch afgesloten met een mooie pot siervuurwerk. Ik had sinds 13 jaar weer vuurwerk gekocht. Alle ellende zat in die ene pot. Had er 2 gekocht en na wat ander vuurwerk afgestoken te hebben, eindigde ik met diezelfde pot welke symbolisch was voor een nieuwe begin, voor een nieuwe periode van mijn leven ...  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Neetje super lieverd ben trots op je! Ma dat wist je hopelijk al:$!

Vandaag voel ik me shit. Vanochtend bij de huisarts geweest omdat ik nog steeds last van me schouder had, die dacht dat het gekneuds was en met veel rust en vooral veel tijd ervoor nemen ging het wel over zei die. Hij zei ook tegen mij van de tijd tikt wel gewoon door hoor hoe je ook maar zit! Haha Maar goed vanmiddag had ik zoveel pijn, en mijn schouder is verder ook niet dik en niet blauw ofzo dus ja en dat was met mijn arm 6 jaar geleden ook zo en toen hadden ze een foto gemaakt en bleek die ook gebroken te zijn en me bot zat verschoven dus ja mijn moeder was der niet echt gerust op. Dus die heeft de huisarts gebeld of nouja de assistent en die ging met de dokter overleggen dus uiteindlijk mocht ik als nog een röntgenfoto laten maken. Gelukkig niks gebroken maar als nog zwaar gekneuds!=( Dus nu Maar veel rust en hopen dat het snel over gaat=) Maargoed Nu hopen dat het snel over is,,, 

Liefs,

----------


## Neetje

@Jorien

Tuurlijk weet ik dat al lieverd  :Smile: 

Neem jij je rust maar even (dus ook niet teveel op msn komen haha)  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Veel beterschap met je schouder.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

verzorg je maar goed he Dolfijnjorien voor het chronisch wordt xxx

----------


## sietske763

vanmorgen zijn alle toeters en bellen er weer afgehaald door t slaapcentrum,
2 nachten erggggggggggggggg slecht geslapen gelukkig, ze konden al wel zien dat de saturatie en ademhaling niet goed waren tijdens de slaap.
ik was zooooooooo moe maar kon tijdens t onderzoek smiddags natuurlijk niet gaan slapen, want dan was dat weer een oorzaak in hun visie {ja ja, kan onderhand wel dromen hoe ze alles uitleggen}
toen ik terug kwam heb ik een paar pillen naar binnen gepropt en heeeeeeeerlijk de hele middag bijgeslapen.
de echte uitslag krijg ik over een maand.

----------


## Mizzepi

Sietske,
Heb jij een slaapprobleem. Werd jij opgenomen in een slaapcentrum...??? Jammer dat je zolang moet wachten op de uitslag.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@Neetje,, haha kan heus nog wel gewoon op msn komen hor(A) Mankeer niks aan me vingers kan ook typen met 1 hand heja :Big Grin: 
@ Jolanda en Christel tanx! Mag hopen dat het niet chronisch gaat worden dan kan ik niks meer,,, =(

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk nog steeds heel erg veel pijn maar goed,, kunnen we niks aan doen helaas,, iemand nog andere tips dan rust houden? heb em aldoor als ik op de bank zit wel op een kussen liggen maja doet wel verrekte zeer=( Word helemaal gek denk ik,, Dus maar een beetje tv kijken,, gelukkkig hebben we nu ook Film1 Premiere, Film1 Action, Film1 Festival, Film1 Family en Film1 Series Maar goed moeten der natuurlijk wel leuke films op komen xD Vanmiddag de gelukkigste huisvrouw gekeken, kon me wel indenken toen die vrouw haar familie neer moest zetten, mwo had ongeveer hetzelfde neergezet denk ik haha
en heb een hele lieve vriend die gaat koken :Big Grin:  Jippie! Heb ook gewoon een hekel aan koken haha en mijn vriend vind het wel leuk! Maar goed ik ga de was zo ff ophangen=)

Liefs,

----------


## christel1

Ha meiden en jongens... de uitslag van onze Free, mijn zoon was niet goed, hij heeft inderdaad last van hartritmestoornissen, nu 14 dagen medicatie en dan terug naar de cardioloog voor controle, terug ecg en misschien terug een 24uurs meting met een kastje/holter om te zien of de medicatie voldoende is, anders verhogen en dan terug controle en als de medicatie niet helpt zal hij doorgestuurd worden naar een ziekenhuis die gespecialiseerd is in hartziektes, de belgen zullen allemaal Aalst wel kennen, is echt het ziekenhuis waar je moet zijn als je hartproblemen hebt, daar zijn ze echt gespecialiseerd zelfs koningen worden er behandeld en dat wil wel al iets zeggen he ? En nu zit hij ook nog te sukkelen met zijn pols, overbelast en waarschijnlijk zal hij cortisone inspuitingen moeten krijgen om de ontsteking en de overbelasting te stoppen (denk eerder dat mijn huisarts hem eens voor een paar weken in het gips zal leggen)... maar ja ict'er van werk, dus 8 uur op de computer per dag en dan nog es 5 uur gamen thuis... en leg het hem maar eens uit dat dit niet gezond is hoor... jongens he ??? 't Is toch ne kerel zelle mijne zoon maar wel ne lieven :-) en ik ben er fier op hoor, 't is een schatje ook al kan hij soms ook wel eens moeilijk doen hoor... maar meiden, hij is reeds bezet... kissies schatjes

----------


## jolanda27

Vrolijk, gisterenmiddag weer gezellig met een goede vriendin van mij "bijgekletst". Het is altijd fijn om bij mijn goede vriendin te zijn.  :Smile: 
Gisterenmiddag voor het eerst weer naar de "Pilatus" les geweest. Moest mij er wel even toe zetten, maar het is achteraf goed voor mijn lijf dat ik de oefeningen weer gedaan heb, en voor de geest.  :Big Grin:  Ik zei; Goed voor de kerstrollade  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Sietske: Zalig dat je weg bent uit dat slaapcentrum.... :Big Grin:  goed dat je een pil hebt geslikt om eens "goed" te slapen...haha mooi meid, wat een kwellingen allemaal...lekker in je eigen huisje met hondlief en manlief...beetje uitrusten en relaxen...doegie....kus xxx  :Big Grin: 

DolfijnJorien: Neetje heeft wel gelijk...het is niet echt goed om langggggggggggggg achter een pc te zitten en daar op te rammelen....slecht voor de schouder, maar ik begrijp het wel....ik doe het ook altijd....gevolg...krijg dan koude vingers en op een gegeven moment moet je gewoon stoppen want de beweging is niet goed...dus opletten lieve schat.... :Stick Out Tongue:  wel balen dat je zoveel pijn hebt....pak een goede pijnstiller en geniet van de roomservice van je lieve vriend die je verwent...heerlijk he? zo'n mannetje..... :Wink:  liefsssssssssssss

Christel: lieverd wat een gedoe allemaal in het gezin en bij de familie...sterkte en pas goed op jezelf....jammer dat je zoon al bezet is ( geintje)  :Stick Out Tongue:  en ik al zo oud ben...ik houd wel van die mannen met een bos zwart haar....haha doegieeeeeeeeee dikke zoen....

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh niemand vergeten?

dag Gossie, Suske, Neetje, Jolanda, en de rest......Fijn weekend allemaal.....

Vandaag voel ik mij wisselvallig.....eerst behoorlijk boos over een aantal dingen....pffffffffffffff dan denk ik: wie mij te na komt krijgt een klap voor zijn kop (denkbeeldig) ik kreeg een aanvaring met een Moslim ( wat een droplul) hij deed beledigend, maar ik zei niets meer en liep hem heel hooghartig voorbij met mijn kin fier in de wind.... :Big Grin:  en toen ik voorbij zoefde met mijn bolide ( auto) stak hij zijn vinger op.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr als ik rubberen bumpers had kon ik wel ff tegen hem aanrijden toch? maar enfin...de wandeling met de hond heeft mij goed gedaan.....en nu voel ik mij rustig en vredig...Halleluja...... :Big Grin:  dagggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## gossie

sorry, lieve mensen, ik kan eigenlijk niet vertellen hoe ik me vandaag voel. Het gaat weer neerwaarts. maar het komt goed. Jammer de ziekte "kanker" gaat dit jaar niet voorbij. Van de week gehoord, dat een hele lieve vriendin, kanker heeft. Ze is er nog steeds laconiek onder, maar dat kan ook een afweermechanisme zijn. Het doet haar echt veel, wat ik zie, maar mij eigenlijk ook.

----------


## anMa

Niet gekocht maar wel gewonnen
Een mooie braadpan van le creuset bij een prijsvraag van AH 
Er zat n stickertje op t vlees met n prijsvraag ik dacht och ja waarom niet
En nu heb ik er een gewonnen
Zo'n oranje emaille braadpan die ook in de oven kan...
Ben ik hardstikke blij mee.

----------


## dotito

Met mij gaat de laatste tijd niet zo best, teveel aan mijn hoofd. Weet niet goed hoe het allemaal verder moet. Volgens de arbeidsgeneesheer kan ik nog werken in mijn sector pff....was dat maar waar. Ben nu volop aan solliciteren, vandaar weinig aanwezig. 
Kijk als ik een job zou vinden die ik aan kan, zoveel te beter hé. Die dokter hebben allemaal wel makkelijk praten, word er soms gek van  :Mad:  Ach....we zullen wel zien wat de toekomst zegt. Kan niet meer doen dan het nodige "toch".

Met de dochter is alles in orde, daar ben ik al blij om. Ze is geslaagd voor haar 2 de module praktijk. Nu nog de theorie ze.

Ik wil iedereen heel veel geluk/sterkte toewensen..... 

Dikke knuffel en heel veel liefs 

do xxx  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Ik lees nu voor de de 2e keer jou verhaal hierboven....ook ik ben "trots" op wat je bereikt hebt...goed zo....Tai Chi voor de innerlijke rust  :Wink:  en het is gaaf als je een brommer krijgt...Super zelfs, dat spaart je krachten...ik hoop dat het snel komt zodat je er van kunt genieten...Toffffffff ook mooi van het vuurwerk, wat je symbolisch hebt afgestoken...ik ken nog een persoon die dat ook heeft gedaan!!!! het geeft "Kracht" ga door zo op deze weg en dan wordt de pijn elke keer een stukje minder....Sterkte met je verdere Herstel!!!! Warme knuffel.... :Wink: 

Dodito: Zo'n arbeidsgeneesheer is in dienst om iedereen gewoon te laten werken ongeacht of je het wel of niet kunt... :Frown:  dat is heel droevig en niet altijd hebben ze gelijk....het is hard vechten voor je gelijk....dat gesolliciteer wordt je ook gek van, het is belachelijk...laten ze werk geven aan gezonde mensen die nog nooit gewerkt hebben...de wereld staat gewoon op zijn kop...en de politiek is niet goed bezig altijd...wat een gezeik meid, daar wordt je niet vrolijk van en het geeft heel veel stress....ik heb helaas geen oplossing....je hebt het gevoel dat je niet kunt ontsnappen uit deze nachtmerrie....houd contact met je eigen huisarts...ik hoop dat hij weet hoe het gaat met jou, kan hij je niet een beetje helpen? dan denk ik aan een brief die hij kan schrijven voor jou en je gezondheid.....houd moed lieverd en heel veel sterkte, ik begrijp hoe jij je voelt, ik heb ook jaren moeten knokken, maar ik had een beetje "geluk" als je het zo mag noemen...Hele dikke knuffel lieverd..xxx  :Embarrassment: 
och ja...gefeliciteerd voor je dochter...dat is blij nieuws....

AnMa: wat een leuk verhaal over de prijsvraag..ik vindt het leuk om te lezen, wat knap dat je zo'n prachtige braadpan hebt gewonnen...Hoera.....Top meid, ik ben blij voor jou....
fijne dag, liefsssss  :Big Grin: 

Gossie: Lieve Gossie, dat is heel erg van je vriendin, en dat doet jou ook pijn....
ik heb het jaren met een zeer goede vriendin meegemaakt...ze heeft het niet gehaald en ik was er kapot van!!! fijn dat jou vriendin je steun heeft...dat kan ze goed gebruiken...het is een proces...ik wens haar sterkte en hoop dat ze nog veel voor haar kunnen doen, de medische wereld heeft verschillende methodes en wijsheid, maar hoe het afloopt dat weet niemand hier op aarde....Sterkte...dikke zoen... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Je bent een lieverd Elisa xxx

(dit mag je vaker lezen dan 2x  :Wink:  )

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Dag lieve Elisa,

Ja ik word ook gek van heel die situatie, ben er enorm verdrietig door. Soms word ik hier thuis zo ineens kwaad  :Mad:  op heel de situatie vooral op de dokters die mij precies niet willen geloven. Dat ik tegen mijn man zeg;hoe moet het nu verder??? :Confused:  

Onlangs ik solliciteer allemaal goed, vrij positief, ik kwam in aanmerking voor die job. Ik dacht yes..ze bellen mij op, ik dacht zal maar eerlijk zijn over mijn rug problematiek, met gevolg.....Sorry mevrouw, maar dan is deze functie niet geschikt voor u. Grr...frustrerend toch. 

Mijn man zegt als het echt niet lukt, zal ik je bij mij op mijn boekje nemen. En dat vind ik echt heel liefs van hem. Maar weet je.....ik wil niet volledig afhankelijk zijn van hem. Ik heb altijd alleen gewerkt, heb altijd mijn plan getrokken in mijn leven, mijn eigen loon gehad en nu dit, echt frustrerend hoor. Hoe moet het verder met mijn pensioen dan? Daar moet je ook aandenken"toch". En die dingen spoken allemaal door mijn hoofd. En geloof die stress doet geen deugd aan mijn rug. 


En wat betreft mijn huisarts/rugspecialist kan ook niet veel doen. Zij hebben destijds al een brief geschreven met de nodige voorgeschiedenis, maar ook zonder resultaat. Ach....zal wel zien hoe het allemaal uitdraait zeker. Nu moet ik het eerst allemaal verwerken. Kijk op zich wil ik terug gaan werken denk wij allemaal, maar als je nu voelt dat het niet gaat?? En op zich als je niet meer kunt werken en je gaat op invaliditeit/ziekenkas dat is heel erg, maar je krijgt in de plaats een uitkering. Maar mij zette ze nu met mijn rug tegen de muur.

Sorrie...lieve Elisa dat ik het even van mij neerpen, maar ik had er even nood aan.

Een hele dikke dikke knuffel terug xxxxxx :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ do  :Smile:  lieve do .... ja ,dat is niet simpel ....je moet altijd maar vechten tegen de bierkaai hé .... aan de dokters hun uitspraken of wat ze neer-pennen hangt veel af ....ook je uiterlijke speelt een rol bij controle ....je bent ook een zeer verzorgt iemand ....men kijkt soms niet verder ...alsof men de rug-problemen op je gelaat kan zien .... :EEK!: heb dit ook ervaren ....frustratie alom ....ooit heeft een specialist een brief geschreven nd. controle dokter ....dat ze eerst hun dossier moesten lezen en medisch bij-schaven .... voor ze iets concluderen ... :Wink:  

Voor je pensioen ...weet ik niet of dit zo'n verschil zo maken ( uitkeringen) als je op de boek van je man zou komen .... momenteel heb je een uitkering mutualiteit hé ....niet groot hé ....daarmee denk ik niet dat dit zoveel verschil zal maken ....Sterkte !!!

----------


## gossie

lieve Do, 
het zit je niet mee. Ik wens je kracht en liefs toe in dit traject.
xxx

----------


## dotito

@Suske,

Inderdaad, Suske, zeg dat wel dat het met momenten niet allemaal simpel is, maar ik kom er wel doorheen hoor. Dat vechten heb ik ergens al opgegeven is alleen zo frustrerend heel dat gedoe.... Al hoe wel ik weet dat het toch niet zoveel uithaalt als je je kwaad maakt. Is niet dat ik in zelfmedelijden wil hebben, maar soms vind ik het allemaal niet eerlijk  :Frown:  

Wat je zei over dat dat verzorgd voorkomen(bedankt voor complimentje) maar dat heb ik ook al ervaren hoor. Jaren geleden was dat, ik had ook verschrikkelijk pijn, toen met mijn man naar de spoed gegaan. Kwam er een dokteres aan met rode schoentje zal haar nooit vergeten. Die zei tegen mij wat kom je hier eigenlijk doen.... :Confused: aan jou is niets te zien....(aan mijn uiterlijk dan). Mijn man is iemand heel bescheiden, vooral bij dokters, maar toen is hij heel kwaad geworden. En heeft hij die dokteres is goed haar vet gegeven. En toen heeft ze mij toch een beetje gelooft, tilt zwaar hoor. 


Helaas tegen controle dokters kan je niets beginnen, zeker niet als je het in beroep hebt verloren. Weet je ik ben niet echt ongelukkig in mijn leven, dat niet, maar overspoelt me momenteel die zorgen.

Wat mijn pensioen betreft ga ik is horen bij de vakbond hoe het verder moet. Die kunnen mij wel raad geven "denk ik" Heb er allemaal niet veel verstand van.

Ach weet je, komt allemaal wel goed hoor. Voor alles is een oplossing, maar het vraagt allemaal zoveel energie van je.

Wil je in ieder geval bedanken voor je steun, en je lieve woorden.

@Gossie,

Ook jij bedankt voor je steun

Dikke knuffel do xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

@ lieve do  :Smile:  ik mag gerust schrijven dat ik weet hoe je ...je voelt, heb ook zo'n 4 tal jaar dit ondergaan .....zelfs was ik door arbeids-dokter .. vd. baas onbekwaam verklaard om dat werk nog te doen ...op papier geschreven door hem ...want ze doen dit niet vlug .....toch.... de mutualiteits-dokter nam het niet ernstig ......het schrijven vd.specialist orthopedie ....heeft de doorslag gegeven na 4 jaren ellende en 4 zware operaties ik was toen +- 53 jaar .... :EEK!: mijn jongste dochter zit in de verzorging en zei : wanneer gaan ze dit stoppen en begrijpen dat dit niet meer kan .....tot heden ...kan ik me ..... al jaren alleen niet meer verplaatsen ... buiten de deur .....juist een 500 meter heen...... maar terug ...nee ...het staat ook op mijn gelaat niet te lezen .... ik straal ...heb een vrolijke blik...ben een optimistische persoon ....ze verwachten iemand die daar onverzorgd bijzit ....negatief praat .....en klaagt .....ze willen denk ik ...je nog meer in de put duwen ..... de vakbond hebben me jaren geleden wel goed geholpen met informatie hier omtrent...als de éne vakbond je niet kan helpen ....verander dan gewoon van vakbond ...heb het ook moeten doen ...daar de baas een grote man was vd. zelfde politieke partij ...durfde ze er niet aan beginnen ....2 processen ondergaan ...vreet energie ... hij heeft telkens het verloren ... :Wink: andere politieke partij dan hem ...hij was dan wel klein .... :Wink:  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Do  :Embarrassment: ,

De onrust blijft net zolang totdat er een oplossing is gekomen...ik herken mij in wat je verteld en ik leef zeer met je mee...Het "vreet" aan je binnenste van je lichaam en ziel....het is onrechtvaardig dat ze zo met mensen omgaan.....
wanneer je er verzorgd uitziet vragen ze zich niet af "hoelang" je er over gedaan hebt maar ze denken alleen dat "jij" dan wel kunt werken....vreemde gedachten van deze mensen, ze kijken niet verder dan hun neus lang is....
eerst komt er verdriet, dan "De Woede"  :Frown:  uiteindelijk is er geen ontkomen meer aan, dan ben je uitgevochten, is je energie op, en wacht je af wat er komen gaat....
ook ik zal er bijna altijd verzorgd uitzien......een lippenstiftje en een parfum heb ik dan nodig....dat voelt aan als iets van troost...knokken doe ik altijd net zoals jij dat zegt en Suske...ik ben van nature een zonnig mens, en dat zal ik altijd blijven....
jammer dat je wederom moet solliciteren, voor hoeveel uur eigenlijk? ik begrijp je zelfstandigheid, dat heb ik ook zeer sterk doordat ik alleen woon en "nooit" wil ik mijn hand zomaar ophouden bij iemand....dat is een oerkracht vanuit jezelf, en hoe het gegaan is met je verleden en hoe je toen geknokt hebt en je zelfrespect hebt behouden!!!!!  :Wink:  wel fijn dat je man dat zegt over dat boekje....voor mij ben je een "Kanjer" een mooie vrouw die veel gevochten heeft in haar leven zoals meerdere vrouwen hier, hopenlijk is dit een laatste hindernis met dat werk!!! dag lieverd...hou je haaks...spaar je energie, en zie maar wat er gebeurd!!!! denk aan je gezondheid....sterkte, hou je haaks....prettige dag ondanks dit zwaard wat boven je hooft hangt en wat je verstikt door de regels van de "politiek"  :Big Grin: 

Liefs en een warme omhelzing van Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me:
vutloos, moe etc. Op school mijn 7de qmp toets gehaald met 98% Nu heb ik mijn toetsen voor dit jaar allemaal gehaald, de laatste 5 mogen volgend jaar maargoed mijn klasgenootje en ik hebben direct weer ingeschreven,, wat je dit jaar doet scheeld volgend jaar in je examen jaar weer! Verder heb ik het gevoel dat het allemaal niet meer goed komt, snap de helft van die stomme opleiding soms niet meer, dan is het die opdracht wat je moet doen en dan is het nee doe toch maar deze,, allemaal vaag vaag vaag zeg maar! Verder voel ik me geestelijk ook gewoon moe en heb het gevoel dat me moed en motivatie allemaal weg is. Maar wachten tot 8 febr. Dan mag ik pas weer naar me hulpverlener,, pfff is toch niet normaal meer, november gemaild dat het niet goed gaat, voel me echt overspannen enzo en verschikkelijk down dus miss ook nog wel slechter dan dat ik denk en kan pas 8 febr. terecht,,,, naja het zal wel allemaal... Maar goed ik ga zo es eem pannenkoek bakken, heeft me pa gemaakt haha nu die de hele dag verplicht thuis moet zijn kan die in een keer koken haha maar goed wel sneu dat ie thuis zit.. 

Liefs,
Jorien 

_wanneer het leven stil staat, word het tijd om te duwen!_

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve Elisa, en lieve Sus,

Wat doet mij dat ergens deugd dat er toch mensen zijn die mij begrijpen, ook al kennen we elkaar niet. En zo te lezen Suske, heb jij ook al wat meegemaakt hé pff... :Confused: is niet niets dat je alleen niet de deur uit kan. Zoals jullie al zeiden is namelijk zo dat je er goed uitziet (aan de buitenkant dan)dat je snel beoordeeld word. Langs de ene kant is dat fijn voor uzelf dat een mens ergens straalt. Maar aan de andere kant vind dat heel frustrerend.

Soms kan een mens er beter uitzien (sorrie dat ik dat zo zeg) als de bultenaar van Parijs.Is precies als je innerlijke kwalen hebt, dat je precies niet kan lijden. Is soms inderdaad zo oneerlijk, maar wat doe je eraan niets!!

Er stak gisteren trouwens een brief in de bus dat ik een trajectbegeleidster toegewezen kreeg, en ik word ook nog eens gekeurd door een medische dienst van de vdab. Wat dat juist inhoud weet ik nog niet concreet. Er stond bij dat ik al mijn papieren van de dokters moest meenemen, en dat ik onderzocht word. Hopelijk kunnen zei voor mij nog iets betekenen??? al heb ik mijn twijfels......


De uren waar ik zou moeten voor solliciteren zijn 4 uur. En ja wat betreft mijn man dat is heel lief van hem, maar toch heb ik er wat problemen mee. Is zoals je al zei, dat alles met je verleden heeft te maken.... :Confused:  Ook ik ben heel jong in de steek gelaten, en wil die miserie nooit meer meemaken. Hoe ik nu ben geworden heeft mij gemaakt van wat ik allemaal heb meegemaakt. 

Ik was vroeger te braaf/naïef/empatisch. Maar als ik dan zie hoe de meeste mensen tegenover mij staan...sinds ik mijn rugletsel heb???dan heb ik toch zoiets van, je moet het zelf maar eens hebben  :Mad: Ik heb destijds veel te veel meegeleefd met mensen. Zeker als je in de zorg hebt gewerkt ben je met mensen begaan. Die doen dat met hart en ziel, anders hou je die job niet vol. Mensen zijn veel te veel met zichzelf bezig, triestig vind ik dat  :Frown: 

Maar moet zeggen Elisa, Suske, heeft me toch ergens innerlijk veranderd en sterker gemaakt. Tja misschien hoort het allemaal bij leven, wie zal het ons zeggen......


In ieder geval ik ga het proberen allemaal even van mij af te zetten, en het nodige te doen, meer kan ik toch niet doen. Nog eens hartelijk bedank jullie beiden, voor de nodig steunde woorden.

En Elisa, jij ook bedankt voor complimentje, maar ik vind jou ook wel een mooie/verzorgde vrouw.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  trouwens ik vind dat dat moet. Daarvoor moet je geen chi chi vrouw zijn hé, maar gewoon netjes gekleed, mascara,blush aan, een vrouw is gemaakt om te pronken "toch"  :Big Grin: 

Tja van u Suske, kan ik het niet zeggen dat je straalt hé, als ik niet weet hoe je eruit ziet (ha ha)  :Big Grin:  maar ik geloof u op u woord hoor.


Alé dames fijne dag nog..... en als ik iets meer weet, horen jullie het wel.


Dikke dikke knuffel en heeeeeeeeeel veel liefs  :Embarrassment:   :Wink: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## christel1

@Do, 

Eigenlijk is het erg he dat de mensen je beoordelen ivm met je uiterlijk, je moet er toch niet als een slons gaan bijlopen als je ziek bent of als je pijn hebt ? 
Maar ja als je er goed uitziet dan denken ze al snel dat je niet ziek bent, heb ik ook al mogen ondervinden, zelfs door een dokter.... toen ik in het begin bij hem ging met mijn nekklachten dan vond hij het zo "slecht", toen zijn therapie niet aansloeg dan moest ik in mijn nakkie voor hem op het bureau gaan zitten en bekeek hij me echt zoals een koe een kalf bekijkt, ik voelde me zo vernederd en hij vond dat ik er voor mijn leeftijd nog heel goed uitzag, ik dacht dat ik door de grond ging, echt waar, je zit daar dan met pijn die je niet kan beschrijven en mijnheer de doktoor (om het op zijn vlaams te zeggen) vond dat ik er nog prima uitzag, die zat meer naar mijn borsten te staren dan naar wat hij moest kijken.... 
Eigenlijk zou iedereen die voor zo'n commissie moet verschijnen zich beter in een maand niet wassen, met vettige haren te voorschijn komen, liefst nog met een kater van de drank die je gezopen hebt (ook al drink je niet, een slokje jenever nemen voor je binnengaat), kledij waar gaten in zijn en afgetrapte schoenen.... misschien krijgen ze dan maar pas medelijden met je.... 
In wat voor maatschappij leven we eigenlijk ? Ben je te dik is het niet goed, ben je te mager is het ook niet goed, zie je er goed uit en verzorg je je dan kan je niet ziek zijn.... Het is echt zo onwaarschijnlijk he ? alles voor de uiterlijke schijn en je bent een mooie madam en daar mag je fier op zijn en het is niet omdat je er mooi uitziet dat je daarom geen immens grote problemen kan hebben met je gezondheid. 
En zeg nu eerlijk, je moet gaan solliciteren voor 4 uur ? Is dat per week, ik veronderstel van ja dus... wat zijn ze nu met die 4 uur eerlijk gezegd ? Jij gaat er misschien zieker van worden en ze gaan je ook moeten betalen want je doet het niet gratis.... 
Zieke mensen worden gepest in België en mensen die echt profiteren die laten ze met rust... snap het ook allemaal niet meer hoor... 
Ik ken mensen die al jaar en dag op invaliditeit staan en die blijkbaar nooit opgeroepen worden door het RIZIV..... maar die ik dan wel om 7 uur 's morgens hier in een broodjeszaak al aan de drank zie zitten, blijkbaar ook dik invalide dan.... en nog 66 % ook... dat ze die eens beginnen te controleren en mensen die echt problemen hebben met rust laten. 
In de week loop ik ook in jeans rond hoor en in het weekend dan tut ik me ook graag eens op hoor maar blijkbaar mag dit niet meer..... en mijn dochter heeft niks liever dan dat ze met haar mama eens mag uitpakken, ik denk dat jouw dochter ook zo wel zal zijn zeker ? 
Dus trek je niets aan van de roddels van andere mensen hoor maar leef je eigen leven... je bent een knalvrouw en je mag er best zijn, zeker weten hoor, dikke knuffel en kus

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Do,
Het is erg als je niet serieus genomen wordt. De mensen die er de kantjes van af lopen verpesten het voor de mensen die wel serieus iets mankeren.  :Mad:  Die vier uren vind ik inderdaad ook lachwekkend.  :Frown: 
Ik kan je alleen maar heel veel sterkte wensen Do, ik vind het heel rot dat je je zelf steeds moet verdedigen voor iets waar je helemaal niets aan kunt doen. Het is de omgedraaide wereld. Houd moed, dikke knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Hey Christeltje,

Wat je zei is eigenlijk allemaal heel mooi verwoord. Je kan beter als een slons naar de arbeidsgeneesheer gaan, en doen alsof, maar zo ben ik niet van aard. Is natuurlijk wel zo....dat je op d'n duur geneigd bent om komedie te spelen???anders geloven ze u toch niet. 

En ja zeg dat wel, in welke maatschappij leven wij???
De maatschappij zit gewoon niet eerlijk ineen, maar dat weet iedereen wel. Helaas kunnen we er niet echt iets aan veranderen. En die 4 uur is niet per week dat is per dag. Ik zou 20 uur per week moeten werken. 

Zeg tegen mijne man, dan kunnen we binnen een paar weken mijne pijnpleister verdubellen naar een dubbele dosis. Dat is het toch ook niet gaan werken met een pijnpleister, of vergis ik mij??? Als ge de pleister van mijne rug trekt, val ik ineen....dan crepeer ik echt van de pijn. Ach....als ik er zo aan denk allemaal word ik weer even kwaad  :Mad:  echt wel. Maar ik probeer alé ik moet me kalm houden, heeft toch geen zin.

Alé, zo te lezen heb jij dat dan ook al meegemaakt dat ze u niet geloofde. Frustrerend hé dan zakt ge toch door de grond!! Als het kon klaagde ik de dokters aan.... :Mad:  Weet je nu heb ik zoiets ik probeer en als het echt echt niet lukt dat werken, ja dan heb ik geen keuze dan neemt mijne man mij ten laste.
Maar stel nu dat je alleen bent, met een kind, wat dan??? Dan moet je na jaren te hebben gewerkt naar ocmw a ja....zou niet weten naar waar anders, is dat niet erg...... Want van 270 euro inkomen langs mijne kant kan ik niet veel mee doen hoor.

Kijk ik probeer het me allemaal niet teveel aan te trekken, maar is soms de confrontaties met mensen dat mij raakt/kwetst van binnen. Vooral mensen die dat niet begrijpen, daar kan ik me nu kwaad in maken. Mensen zijn zo egocentrisch man man....tot ze zelf iets mankeren.

In ieder geval gij ook bedankt hé en over complimentje over mijn uiterlijk ook :Smile:  voel me al stukken beter ze :Big Grin:  En ja hoor mijn dochter vind dat ook leuk als ik me verzorg en op tut. Ze zegt altijd, mama gij zijt precies mijn oudere zus, leuk hé  :Big Grin:  Trouwens ik heb altijd geleerd van mijn moeder, mij te verzorgen. Alhoewel ik het soms niet begrijp hoeveel vuil mensen er rond lopen op straat brr.... :Confused:  Een stuk zeep kost toch niet veel geld.


In ieder geval hou jullie wel op de hoogt van heel de situatie.

Dikke knuffel en dikke kus terug xxxxxxxxxx :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

Hey Jolanda,

Ja is zeer vermoeiend en oneerlijk. En vooral zwaar(metaal dan) je word er zo moe van. Is omdat ik een eerlijk mens ben dat het me zo frustreert. Maar helaas na tijdje moet je het voor uzelf toch een plekje kunnen geven, want anders zuigt dat u helemaal leeg. Ben wel benieuwd hoe het allemaal verder gaat evolueren. Je hoort zeker nog van me.

Ook jij hartelijk dank voor de nodig steun, doet me goed.


Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Ben naar de casa geweest een paar spullen gekocht kleine dingen maar.Nu ga ik wat tv kijken en straks wat lezen. 

Fijne avond nog voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, hier bij ons in België word je als gehuwde altijd gepluimd zoals ik het zeg. 
Het beste is scheiden, raar maar waar want dan moeten ze je het bestaansminimum geven als alleenstaande met een kind ten laste, kan je genieten van het omniostatuut en een studiebeurs voor je dochter... oei oei, wie gaat dit hier allemaal lezen.... 
Toen ik nog gehuwd was kreeg ik als invalditeitspensioen 750 euro (2006), toen ik gescheiden was, werd dit opgetrokken naar 1250 euro en met de indexaanpassingen is dit nu ongeveer 1340 euro, wel geen vetpot voor een alleenstaande, sommige maanden is het overleven ipv te leven maar het is wel doenbaar zeker omdat ik nog een hypotheek lopen heb. 
Ik persoonlijk vind dat ze geen verschil zouden mogen maken bij gehuwde mensen of bij alleenstaande personen. De jaren die je hebt gewerkt heb je ook bijgedragen aan de sociale zekerheid en hiervoor mag je door te huwen niet worden gestraft want zo zie ik het dus. 
Het Duitse systeem is daarin veel beter, ook gepensioneerden hebben daar meer dan wij in België ook al heb je in België gewerkt, weet ik van een oud collega van mij die met een duitse vrouw getrouwd was, hij behield zijn volledige pensioen en zij ook.... terwijl ik hier hoor van de buurvrouw dat haar man minder pensioen trekt omdat zij ook een pensioen heeft, ja ze heeft er ook wel haar hele leven voor gewerkt en heeft er dus ook recht op en haar man heeft ook altijd bijgedragen aan de sociale zekerheid en waarom krijgt hij dan ook minder ? 
Natuurlijk zijn onze meiden fier op ons dat ze nog met hun mama kunnen gaan shoppen en uitpakken als ze er goed uit zien.... en ik heb een heel kritsche dochter die graag heeft dat haar mama er goed uitziet. 
En de dokters zien alleen maar het uiterlijke, doen dikwijls nog geen moeite om je dossier grondig te bestuderen en beoordelen je zo maar, dat zijn arbeidsgeneesheren, ik noem dat gebuisde dokters die ooit een praktijk hebben willen uitbouwen maar die niet slim genoeg waren en geen patiënten hadden om op hun rug rijk te worden. 
En ja toen ik dat voorval voorhad met die geneesheer heb ik getwijfeld om klacht in te dienen bij de ethische commissie. Hij had me een onderzoek voorgeschreven en normaal zou ik voor de uitslag bij hem moeten geweest zijn, ik heb mijn verhaal dan gedaan aan de dokter die het onderzoek heeft afgenomen en hij heeft dan ook een copie verstuurd naar mijn huisarts zodat ik bij die zeikerd niet meer op consultatie moest gaan want dit vond ik nu echt niet kunnen, ik ben niet preuts maar zoiets vond ik er wel grondig over...
Ik persoonlijk vind het wel veel dat ze je ineens 20 uur per week willen laten werken..
Mijn tweelingzus hebben ze zo 2 keer aan het werk gezet, 2 keer hervallen door kanker en toch moest zij nog gaan werken van de VDAB en hierdoor heeft ze te laat ontdekt dat de kanker teruggekomen was en met fatale gevolgen.... Zij moest op een lagere school gaan werken, kinderopvang tijdens de middagpauze en ook busbegeleiding en reftertoezicht en heeft hierdoor niet gemerkt dat de hoofdpijn die ze had niet meer normaal te noemen was, de tumoren zaten in de hersenen en ze heeft het laattijdig opgemerkt omdat ze dacht dat het van het lawaai was van de kinderen dat ze zoveel hoofdpijn had... dit is de pijnlijke waarheid van het systeem in België, erg genoeg want had ze het vroeger gemerkt dan was er misschien nog een sprankeltje hoop geweest dat ze er vroeger waren bij geweest.... 
Ik hoop echt voor jou dat ze rekening houden met jouw situatie en niet gaan veralgemenen....je kan altijd proberen om te werken en gaat het niet dan zet je je terug ziek na 14 dagen en dan kan de rommel weer opnieuw beginnen maar hopelijk komt het zover niet. 
Ik denk aan jou meid, dikke knuffels en kus

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me ,,, tsja geen idee... 
vandaag gezellig les gegeven aan groep 2 en groep 6 :Wink:  Vananvond mocht ik gelukkig nog naar me therapeut toe ff snel tussen door voor een half uurtje Nu weet ik zeker dat ik het tot volgende week ga uit houden ( dan mag ik nl weer ) Was afgelopen woensdag weer door me rug gegaan en had gebeld of hij een tip wist waardoor ik het een week vol ging houden, zodra der plek was zou die wel bellen, ma vandaag belde hij van ja je kan hier niet een week mee door lopen en de kans is klein dat er iemand afbeld, dus dan moet je maar tussen door. Dus dat was wel erg fijn :Big Grin:  Nu weer een weekje wachten dan mag ik weer heen ma dan heb ik zelf een afspraak staan dus dan kan ik der wat langer zitten :Big Grin:  Maar nu is het eerst WEEKEND!!! En zo als me therapeut zei moest het hele weekend chill en relaxt doen dus dat zal ik dan maar doen he,, voel me ook gewoon te moe om wat te gaan doen. Morgen maar weer energie maken om wat voor school te doen, en kijken of ik het huis nog eem ga poetsen word ook wel een xtje tijd denk ik.... 

Fijn weekend! 
Liefs,

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dolfijnjorien,
Hé fijn dat je nu toch eerder hulp hebt gekregen en je daardoor wat beter voelt. Maar lekker chillen dit weekend dan?  :Big Grin: 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@jolanda, mwo kweet nog niet, moet nog wel eem wat dingen voor school afmaken enzo..... dus ja... kijk nog wel ff zal wel rustig aan doen, want anders kan ik volgende week ook niks meer. En moet natuurlijk ook niet te veel doorgaan. Kijk nog wle eem

----------


## sietske763

tjee do,
lees het nu pas wat er allemaal speelt bij jou,
jij en werken,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,k ken je nu hier al bijna 2 jaar, je bent altijd positief maar je hebt ook bijna altijd veel pijn en dan nog je grote rugzak......
vanuit hier kan ik al zeggen dat het heel moeilijk wordt als ze jou verplicht laten werken...
tjee, wat een burocratie,
sterkte en veel liefs meid!!

----------


## Mizzepi

Ik voel me weer erg moe na een aanvalletje van gisteren, en daar achteraan rivotril. 
Ben ook weer onder behandeling voor mijn schouder bij de fysiotherapie wat ik al eerder gehad heb vorig jaar. Wel oefeningen mee gekregen voor de schouder.

----------


## Neetje

Heerlijk ff uitgewaaid op mijn tomos brommer, zelfs met pijn kan ik nu lekker ergens naartoe ... en dat is best wel genieten  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Neetje  :Smile:  zie hier ...wie had dit ooit gedacht ....fijn hé ... :Wink:  je mag de pijnen ....je niet laten overmeesteren ........jij moet de bovenhand hebben .....ik weet over wat ik spreek ....geniet ervan ...goed voor je humeur  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Christel, 

Ja het systeem in Belgie is helemaal niet eerlijk, en zijn de goede mensen die voor de slechte mensen moeten boeten. Ze zouden gewoon iedereen, maar dan ook iedereen zoals jij ook zegt....over de zelfde kam moeten scheren, en geen onderscheid maken tussen getrouwd en gescheiden.
Weet je...heb er heel weekend met mijn man over bezig geweest en hij zegt. Probeer gewoon te gaan werken als je moet, en als het niet gaat ga je op ziekenkas.Is toch dat dat ze willen.....
En als ik nu naar de rva/vdab moet weet ik al dat ik er een schepje bovenop ga doen. Het is niet mijn aard, maar ze vragen erom. 
A Ja....moet aanstaande vrijdag al gaan voor dat pwa gedoe.

En wat betreft van u zus vind dat zo erg Christeltje echt waar. Is verschrikkelijk dat men zo iemand ook terug heeft laten werken man man....
De maatschappij zit niet eerlijk inéén.... :Mad: en als je zelf niet vecht voor je rechten dan kom je er niet. Vroeger dacht ik van dat alles rechtvaardig was, maar door dingen mee te maken in je leven.....denkt een mens wel anders.


En ja wat je zegt als je alleenstaande bent heb je meer voordelen, maar dan kan je nooit in je leven trouwen....dat is het toch ook niet. Is gelukkig nu wel zo dat ik een goede en lieve man nu heb die mij steunt en begrijpt, maar zeg nooit nooit  :Confused:  in u leven....

Hoe is het trouwens afgelopen met dat gedoe met die gsm? Moet je maar durven zoiets aan te bieden aan de klant, nogal een reclame..... Hoop van harte dat je een nieuwe krijgt. En begrijp best dat dat een mens daarin kwaad kan maken. Maar maakt je er niet te druk in meid, vreet alleen maar energie. Is het met je arm al beter?  :Wink: 


Sietske,

Tja nogal een miserie hé....maar komt wel goed vraagt alleen enorm energie. Als ik een aangepaste job vind die ik aan kan zal ik het proberen, en anders meld ik me terug ziek. Alleen al dat papieren gedoe, mag er niet aan denken.....

Hoe is het verder met je lieve schat?


Vandaag voel ik me dubbel goed geslapen, alleen wat moe in mijn kop.

Heel veel liefs en sterkte aan iedereen......

----------


## christel1

Ha Do, het gedoe met mijn gsm is in orde gekomen, heb gisteren de gerante van de winkel gesproken en blijkt dat die kerel die zichzelf durfde "verkoper" te noemen zijn job niet naar behoren had uitgevoerd... als je een gsm toestel binnen de 3 werkdagen binnenbrengt met een defect wordt hij automatisch vervangen en niet hersteld en blijkbaar wist dat konijn dit niet... en nu zou blijkbaar ook mijn abonnement in orde komen. Dit zou ook geregeld worden met de provider.... 
Mijn arm doet nog altijd serieus zeer als ik iets onverwachts doe... niet ideaal dus, zou me eigenlijk niet mogen bewegen maar doe dit maar eens met 2 kinderen die hier nog rondlopen waarvan er momenteel 1 in de examens zit, 1ste examen is al prima gegaan, nu op naar het volgende.... ze heeft er maar 3 dus dit valt nog heel goed mee, maar wel 3 moeilijke. En dan nog werken aan haar thesis he, masterjaar, dus heel belangrijk jaar te noemen... hopelijk mag ze haar pet aan maarten geven eind juni en is ze afgestudeerd, oef oef oef .... 
Nee en ik vind het niet eerlijk dat ze jou laten werken... terwijl gezonde jeugd geen werk vindt, ofwel diploma te hoog of te laag, ofwel geen ervaring (kunnen ze enkel opdoen als ze werk hebben) en ja er wordt teveel geprofiteerd maar niet door iedereen, ik zit ook niet graag thuis hoor, zou liever ook terug aan de slag mogen gaan (heb nog eens een mail gestuurd hopelijk wordt hij beantwoord).... waarschijnlijk niet maar we zullen wel zien zeker ? 
Ben blij dat je man zo goed voor je zorgt.... ja je kent mijn reden om niet meer te trouwen he, niet omdat ik mijn ventje niet graag zie maar wel omdat ze dan aan mijn centen zitten..... ik heb er ook voor afgedragen dus mag ik er van profiteren ook.... 
Dikke knuffel en kus

----------


## christel1

Ha vandaag voelde ik me ook een beetje triestig toen ik in de wagen zat, hoorde ik op het nieuws dat Piet Römer overleden is, voor degenen die zijn naam niet kunnen thuisbrengen op het eerste moment, Inspecteur De Cock met C O C K, ik ben een Baantjerfan, hierbij mijn medeleven aan iedereen die van die serie houdt/hield....

----------


## jolanda27

> Ha vandaag voelde ik me ook een beetje triestig toen ik in de wagen zat, hoorde ik op het nieuws dat Piet Römer overleden is, voor degenen die zijn naam niet kunnen thuisbrengen op het eerste moment, Inspecteur De Cock met C O C K, ik ben een Baantjerfan, hierbij mijn medeleven aan iedereen die van die serie houdt/hield....


Ja, jammer Christel, mijn vader is er een groot fan van, althans hij keek heel graag naar; Baantjer. Vroeger vond ik hem zelf heel leuk als; hoofdpiet bij Sinterklaas, en zo zal iedereen zijn eigen herinneringen aan hem hebben.

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Fijn te horen dat het is orde is gekomen met je gsm  :Wink:  En ja ik kan me heus inbeelden dat je niet echt kan rusten met jou arm, met die gasten in de buurt... :Big Grin:  doe het toch maar rustig aan als je alleen bent. " Ik weet het hoor, makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan".

Wat betreft aan een thesis werken dat is niet niets hé, ze zal ergens wel blij zijn zeker dat ze is afgestudeerd....steunt ze maar heel goed, maar daar twijfel ik niet aan.

En wat betreft de reden waarom jij niet wil trouwen, begrijp ik ook wel. Op d'n duur ziet een mens gewoon nog naar zichzelf...... :Wink: 
Hoop dat je je vandaag minder triestig voelt?


Dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Do, voel me minder triestig hoor, toen ik op het nieuws in de tijd vernam dat André Hazes gestorven was en ze 's avonds of enkele dagen erna de uitzending gaven als erebetoon dan is er wel een traantje gevloeid hoor en in elke aflevering van Baantjer toen hij bij Louieke zat dan hoorde je wel een liedje van hem, van Hazes dus.... Je moet er eens op letten als je een aflevering bekijkt als hij op café zit zijn cognacje te drinken.... en de kinderen van Hazes zingen ook fantastisch hoor, zijn zoon heeft bijna dezelfde stem als zijn papa en er zijn echt heel mooie liedjes bij... heb direct hun cd gaan halen, allé heb hem vorig jaar gekregen voor mijn verjaardag... 
't Is niet dat ik niet meer wil trouwen, 't is gewoon omdat je dan financieel gestraft wordt hier in België.... en dat vind ik niet kunnen en ook de rompslomp als er 1 van de 2 komt te sterven, je raakt begot niet aan je eigen centen, hoe moet je dan als vrouw leven op dat moment ? Gaan bedelen of zoiets ?
Want ik zie mijn prinsje heel graag hoor, na bijna 12 jaar weet je wel al wat je aan elkaar hebt, zeker als je heel ziek bent geweest zoals ik dat ik praktisch niets meer kon doen en hij en het huishouden en zijn werk en de ziekenbezoeken moest combineren zonder morren of zeuren.... dus ja nu combineren we 2 huishoudens dus, als ik op donderdag bij hem ga dan doe ik ook het stof af en begin ik te stofzuigen en sla ik al eens een dweil in het rond, het mag maar het moet niet bij hem, de ramen zemen doet hij zelf want daar heb ik nu echt geen verstand van, er blijven altijd strepen achter... 
En in de zomer dan loop ik ook achter de grasmaaier aan, liefst in bikini, krijg ik nog een kleurtje ook (ha ha in botten met een bikini, schoon zicht hoor) en dan ga ik dikwijls wandelen met de honden in het Molsbroekdomein waar hij rechtover woont, eens gaan op googelen echt heel mooi en soms in het geniept hou ik mijn bikini aan onder mijn short en t-shirt en onderweg kom ik een mooie vijver (klein meer) tegen en daar jump ik dan eens in en de honden ook, behalve ons prinsje zijn hond, die wil er enkel maar in met zijn pootjes, mijne sam dat is een zwemkonijn, die komt wel achter me aan gezwommen hoor;.. normaal mag je daar wel niet zwemmen maar wat niet mag is eens zo leuk he ??? 
Die zou in de winter met zijn jasje aan ook willen gaan zwemmen maar daar hou ik hem dan wel aan de lijn... hij krijgt thuis meestal al zijn douche want met ons mooie weer in de winter zitten ze altijd onder het slijk als ze thuis komen, dus de douche in ... 
Ja ik zal echt blij zijn als mijn dochter afgestudeerd is, niet dat ze het huis uit moeten dan he maar dat ik uit de rommel van de boeken ben... en ook de stress die het meebrengt dat zal je ook wel weten met je dochter... we kunnen ze alleen maar een goeie opleiding meegeven en dan kunnen ze ons later niets kwalijk nemen
dikke knuffel

----------


## gossie

Dag lieve moeders,
Do, Christel, Sietske en alle lieve moeders, fijn dat jullie je kinderen dingen meegeven. :Smile: 
Zo hoorde ik vandaag een verhaal van een dochter, dat haar moeder haar altijd geestelijk mishandeld heeft. :Mad: 
Nu is ze senior en heeft daar nog altijd last van. Vooral als ze in het verleden zit, probeer ik haar naar het heden te halen.

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmorgen al vroeg wakker, dan maar aan de gang gegaan. Zal ik vanmiddag wel een afknapper krijgen, ha-ha.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Vanmorgen komen ze de zitbank nakijken. Hopenlijk wordt hij weer gemaakt, ik mis het dat ik niet de benen omhoog kan leggen.  :Frown:  
Voor de rest gaat alles best.
@Do, veel sterkte met alles, heb het allemaal wel gelezen, maar niet steeds gereageerd. Ik wens je kracht en wijsheid.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Christel1, fijn dat het in orde is met je gsm. Weer een ergenis minder.
@ Gossie, wat fijn dat jij jou vriendin af kunt leiden zodat ze niet steeds aan het verleden herinnert wordt. Lief van jou.  :Wink: 
@ Neetje, jij hebt volgens mij wat ze hier noemen een scootmobiel? Veel plezier ermee, een beetje meer vrijheid. 
@ Elisabeth, hoe is het met je? Druk met zorgen voor een ieder de de lief is. Ook voor jezelf he? Liefs.
Ik reageer niet altijd op alles, dat is niet dat ik het niet wil, maar ik wordt soms zo getroffen door alles wat er staat dat ik er zelf down van wordt.  :Frown:  Vandaar dat ik er dan minder op reageer, maar dat is zeker niet omdat ik niet meeleef.
Een ieder wens ik alvast een fijn weekend toe, liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier nog moe van dagje Leiden, moest bij de dochter op school zijn bij revalidatiecentrum voor de aanpassing van haar schoenen. 

Verder heeft de neuroloog gisteren19 januari gebeld. Medicijnen worden nu toch wat veranderd. De Tegretol wat ik eerst 2 x 600 mg slikte wordt nu 2 x 500 mg en de topamax blijft nu net als de tijdelijke verhoging toen het even minder ging. En dit is geworden op de ochtend 50 mg topamax en op de avond 100 mg topamax. De arts wilde niet dat dan de tegretol bleef zoals het was, dus ik stelde voor om eens de tegretol even wat lager te doen en kijken hoe dit gaat.

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb vandaag een heerlijke "doe-niets" dagje, ben al buiten geweest en het was erg koud op de brommer ... kaarsen aan en lekker opwarmen, genietend van Coldplay op dvd  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Fijn te lezen dat je je toch al wat beter voelt  :Smile: 

Vandaag leuke dag gehad, alleen nu wat last van mijne rug, van al dat passen, kleren aan kleren uit..... :Stick Out Tongue:  We zijn wat gaan wandelen, en gaan shoppen. We hebben ineens inkopen gedaan voor van weekend. Ventje, moet van weekend werken. 

Ga van weekend is lekker koken ze, morgen ga ik mijn ventje verwennen. En zondag komt de dochter langs en ga ik haar lievelingseten maken. Zal blij zijn dat is ze nog is zie. Ja; nu haar examens gedaan zijn.....kan ze wat meer tijd vrij maken. 

Fijn weekend voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Ik begrijp dat je niet altijd kunt reageren, maar dat hindert toch niet, wel goed dat je dat schrijft...als ik niet lekker ben of moe in mijn hoofd dan kan ik ook niet altijd zoveel schrijven terwijl ik dat gewoon fijn vind om te doen...dag Jo...Liefsss  :Wink: 

Neetje: nee die heeft geen scootmobiel?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik denk dat het zo'n lekker pruttelding is waar je geen helm op hoeft, een soort Solex misschien? een Tomos en "nu" met een stevig hangslot erbij  :Stick Out Tongue:  Neetjeeeeeeeeeeeee leg het ons eens uit....hihi  :Big Grin:  doegieee och ja "WARM" inpakken als je op de Tomos tourt.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mizzepi: fijn dat de schoenen zijn aangepast voor je dochter....Sterkte met de verandering van de medicijnen...rust maar lekker uit....groetjes  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik mij iets prettiger...vanaf woensdag kreeg ik behoorlijk veel pijn dus heb ik heel rustig aan gedaan deze laatste dagen. :Wink: ..pillen erin donderen, extra sigaretje gerookt, dat geeft mij troost, en gister maar een wijntje erbij genomen....ik kon sinds tijden wat eerder naar bed toe gaan i.v.m.overlast bovenbuur ( zie afreageerhoekje) en heb prettig geslapen...goddank, ik had het even nodig....soms niet teveel praten en gewoon rustig zitten achter de pc...telefoneren vindt ik dan ook vermoeiend... :Big Grin:  pfffff alles komt meestal wel goed... vorige week had ik het enorm druk met ziekenhuis en andere zaken, deze week was een makkie....( voor mijzelf)  :Big Grin:  

Fijn weekend mannen en vrouwen...wees blij met je geliefden, en ondanks dat we het allen niet altijd gemakkelijk hebben ben ik blij dat we in Nederland en Belgie wonen en anders!!! Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Het is idd geen scootmobiel, maar een brommer die niet sneller rijdt dan 30 km per uur, dus geen helmplicht ... vandaag weer ff naar de intratuin geweest en het was behoorlijk koud en nat onderweg haha

Sterkte aan de minder-gelukkigen, ik voel me wel goed vandaag en ga verder met mijn eten maken

tschüss

----------


## christel1

awel Neetje ben echt blij dat je terug buiten komt en onder de mensen komt hoor, je hebt je blijkbaar flink herpakt en dat doet altijd deugd om te horen, dus veel plezier met je brommer en ja je kan ook een helm opzetten he als het regent :-) dat deed ik vroeger ook als het koud was vroeger hoor, veel plezier ermee met je nieuwe aankoop

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, Op school zoals gewoonlijk weer eens niks gedaan=( Een goeie reden om niet voor de alfa te kiezen:
Je betaalt je scheel aan school en de lessen zijn een flop!
Maarja
Morgen nog een dagje school,, enne woensdag en donderdag gezelig stage!
Vrijdag vrij (genomen) omdat ik 's avonds open dag heb bij mij op de opleiding  :Smile:  Haha heerlijk toekomstige leerlingen (de)motiveren! 
Haha

Ojaaaa en ik heb ik een nieuwe telefoon :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Eindelijk maar toch :Big Grin:  Een HTC Wild fire!=) Heeft me vriend opgehaald vanmiddag enne daarna ging hij mij ook van school ophalen :Big Grin:  Jeejjj scheelde meer dan een ander half uur :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Jippie!

Maargoed,,,
Ik ga vanaaf lekker niet met school bezig! Morgen heb ik de eerste 4 uur op school wel tijd om met school bezig te gaan dusse vind het wel prima :Big Grin:  

Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## gossie

vandaag voelde ik me boos, maar ook aardig

----------


## Raimun

> vandaag voelde ik me boos, maar ook aardig


Hej ...
Geweldige combinatie !!! :Wink: 
Is het 'n aardige boosheid ?? :Frown: 
Of ben je aardig boos ?  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

> vandaag voelde ik me boos, maar ook aardig


Hallo Gossie,
Ik hoop dat morgen een betere dag is.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hey gossie,
is er wat gebeurd dat je boos maakt??
sterkte lieffie!

----------


## henkiesmits

Wel goed, niets te klagen!

----------


## Neetje

Ik had vandaag een 'fix you' dag


_When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone, but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?_

Morgen weer een nieuwe dag  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik had vandaag een 'fix you' dag
> 
> 
> _When you try your best, but you don't succeed
> When you get what you want, but not what you need
> When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
> Stuck in reverse
> 
> And the tears come streaming down your face
> ...


Hé Neetje, sterkte, hopenlijk morgen inderdaad een betere dag. 
Mooi gedicht trouwens

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag was wisselvallig.....ik voelde mij boos en geirriteerd en kon de hele dag het internet niet op....gatver... :Frown:  gebeld met de Woningbouw inzake overlast bovenbuurman...bla bla bla....er wordt aan gewerkt maar het is zo'n verhaal dat zal ik voor mij houden, daar ben ik nu ook te moe voor...haha... :Stick Out Tongue: 
mijn andere buurman heeft mij geholpen om te zorgen dat ik het internet weer op kon....geweldig....bne ik overdag in huis maar wat gaan stoffen en stofzuigen dat koelt mij af  :Big Grin: 

Morgen ( donderdag) ben ik jarig....'s morgens ga ik naar mijn ouders toe met een taartje...ik vier het niet, dat heeft zijn redenen....'s middags komt er een vriend en 's avonds ook dus dat is in ieder geval gezellig....en nu ga ik maar Bhody uitlaten.....Welterusten allemaal....
ik zal je gedicht een andere keer lezen Neetje want ik ben nu te moe en dan kan ik het n iet meer in mij opnemen.... :Wink:  zffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Raimun

Gelukkige verjaardag Elisabeth9....ik zal er ééntje op jouw gezondheid drinken  :Wink: ..prosit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

[QUOTE=Neetje;74092]Ik had vandaag een 'fix you' dag


[I]When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone, but it goes to waste
*Could it be worse?*
Soms wel !!  :Mad: [/SIZE]

----------


## gossie

sterkte Neetje, Jolanda, Elisabeth en Raimun.
vandaag en morgen een betere dag toe gewenst.

----------


## Suske'52

Fijne verjaardag !!!!!!  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Gefeliciteerd Elisa x

(ik vier ook nooit meer mijn verjaardag sinds mijn 13e, dus ik jou wel snap)

----------


## christel1

Gelukkige verjaardag Elisa, maak er een fijne dag van..... en genieten he, je laten verzorgen en verwennen....

----------


## dotito

Voel me al een tijdje niet goed hoofdpijn heb veel stress, en voel me doodop door heel de situatie  :Frown:  Wat een gedoe zeg dat solliciteren man man.... :Confused:  

Veel liefs en sterkte aan iedereen.....

@Elisa, 

Ook van mij een hele fijne verjaardag toegewenst!! :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Dotito,
Dat geloof ik goed, dat je hoofdpijn en stress hebt van de hele toestand en het solliciteren. Ik geef je een extra dikke knuffel, (helpt wel niet, maar de bedoeling is goed  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Hou je taai, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

> Voel me al een tijdje niet goed hoofdpijn heb veel stress, en voel me doodop door heel de situatie  Wat een gedoe zeg dat solliciteren man man.... 
> 
> Veel liefs en sterkte aan iedereen.....
> 
> @Elisa, 
> 
> Ook van mij een hele fijne verjaardag toegewenst!!


Hallo dotito
Veel sterkte bij t solliciteren...
Groetjes anMa
Zal voor je duimen dat je snel iets vindt. :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me erg moe... Moet me zo eerst nog ff toe zetten om goed met school bezig te gaan.. Anders word het em niet vrees ik..... Eerst ma es eem flink wat koffie/cafaine naar binnen werken. Kijken of ik daar wakker van kan worden 

have a nice day

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dolfijntje: Koffie kan inderdaad wel eens helpen....rustig aan doen wijffie dan kom je er ook....succes met alles...
Dikke knuffel van mij....Elisa. :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij aardig goed...tevreden....en vredig....voor dit moment...de zon schijnt en ik heb er een heerlijke wandeling opzitten met mijn lieve hondje Bhody  :Big Grin: 

ik wil iedereen bedanken die mij een Felicitatie groet heeft gebracht en hier boven nog eens....erg leuk....... :Wink: ......ach ik houd er zo van...dank je wel, jullie zijn schatten!!!!!

Dank je wel Raimun voor de aparte vermelding...lief....
en de anderen....
Sietske, Agnes, Dolfijntje, Christel, Dodito, Jolanda, lieve Suske, Neetje, Raimun, .....
ik moest wel zelf rennen die dag...haha....maar ik heb een leuke dag gehad....
's nachts een sms-je van een lieve vriend, 's morgens een belletje van een hele lieve vriendin die ik al heel lang ken, daarna na mijn ouders gegaan met taart, daar kwam nog een tante en een vriend...ik kreeg sms jes, post, voice mail, ik was zo druk als een baasje...haha.....later op de dag een vriend en die bleef, en toen kwamen er nog 2 vrienden bij...heel gezellig....en de laatste vriend liet mijn hondje 's nachts nog uit dat was zo lieffffffffffffffffffffffff, daarna moest hij nog 80 km rijden....pffffffffffffffff ik had een hele voldane dag....bekaf was ik, maar met een glimlach op mijn gezicht ging ik slapen....bedankt lieve mensen zeg ik dan in "gedachten"  :Big Grin:  
fijne dag en weekend verder allemaal....

Liefsssssssssss van mij....Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Top Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve elisa,
fijn dat je het leuk hebt gehad...............en ja.......op je verjaardag hed je het zelf vaak het allerdrukste......dus daarom doe ik er niet aan.

ik heb {heel voorzichtig} heel goed niews'.......mijn hormonen{in tabletten} beginnen te werken.............en ja.............IK SLAAP!!!!!!........ben zoooooooooo blij, hoop echt dat het zo blijft natuurlijk!
alle slechte slapers heel veel sterkte!!! het maakt of breekt je dag!

----------


## jolanda27

> ha lieve elisa,
> fijn dat je het leuk hebt gehad...............en ja.......op je verjaardag hed je het zelf vaak het allerdrukste......dus daarom doe ik er niet aan.
> 
> ik heb {heel voorzichtig} heel goed niews'.......mijn hormonen{in tabletten} beginnen te werken.............en ja.............IK SLAAP!!!!!!........ben zoooooooooo blij, hoop echt dat het zo blijft natuurlijk!
> alle slechte slapers heel veel sterkte!!! het maakt of breekt je dag!


Sietske,
Heel fijn voor je dat je nu eindelijk beter slaapt.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Neetje

Heb 't koud, eindelijk lijkt er een wintertje aan te komen, maar op de brommer is het kouder dan op de fiets  :Big Grin: 

Fysiek gaat het wel aardig de laatste tijd, mentaal nog soms wat dipjes, maar daar komen we wel weer bovenop. Time is a healer, zoals Adele zegt en ze heeft gelijk.

Ow en nog iets, eerlijkheid duurt het langst, de waarheid komt toch altijd een keer boven water ... damn wat ben ik blij dat ik geen leugenaar ben  :Smile: 

Tschüss  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@Neetje,
goed om weer van je te horen. :Smile: 

@Sietske,
fijn om te horen dat je weer slaapt. :Smile: 

@Elisabeth,
leuk dat je een heerlijke wandeling met Bhody hebt gedaan. Het was gisteren ook echt mooi weer. :Wink:  :Smile:  

Vandaag slaap ik uit, en verders ga ik lekker wandelen. Het blijft droog, vriezend droog weer.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Gossie, heerlijk zo'n nachtbraker....ook ik lag nog niet in bed, maar moet wel op tijd op voor hondje Bhody  :Big Grin:  ik wens jou een prettige dag, ik hoop dat je fijn kon uitslapen en een mooie wandeling kunt maken!!!! Liefssss  :Wink:  droom ze....warme groeten... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: Fijn dat nu de medicijnen voor jou gaan aanslaan...ik hoop dat het zo mag blijven en je lange nachten mag maken in " dromenland"  :Big Grin:  
ja verjaardag vieren kun je de benen uit je lijf lopen als er tenminste heel veel mensen in 1x komen....ik weet er alles van.... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne dag lieverd...geniet van de wandelingen met je mooie hondje...

Dodito: het leven van een sollicitant is een hel af en toe  :Frown: ....sterkte met je stress en al het andere....ik vindt het zeer akelig voor je....ik wens je een mooie liefdevolle dag toe....ik denk aan je....Kuzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: lekker "WARM" inpakken op de brommer, ijskoud man.... :Stick Out Tongue:  
na je 13e je verjaardag niet meer gevierd....ohhhh wat jammer, maar dat zal zijn redenen hebben...als er maar " iemand" aan je denkt, dat is wel een fijn gevoel....
dipjes heb je....heel goed dat je er mee bezig bent....een mens maakt veel ellende mee in zijn leven en dat moet allemaal een " PLEKJE" krijgen in je ziel en hersenen....je doet het goed...Mooi Neetje, het maakt je sterker en wilskrachtiger dat voel ik aan je op afstand!!!! ik ben blij voor je...fijne dag....knuffel  :Embarrassment: 

dag lieve Jolanda en Christel en Dolfijntje....prettige dag.....

Liefssssssssssssss

----------


## jolanda27

Het huilen staat me nader dan het lachen.  :Mad:  Ik moet weer afkoelen van het bezoek thuis. Het valt niet mee om positief te blijven, soms gaat het beter dan anders, maar vanmorgen niet. 
Sorry even geen fut om op de "rest" te reageren.
Wens iedereen nog een fijne zondag, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

sterkte jo....................
tuurlijk dat je nu even bij jezelf blijft!!
hopelijk is morgen dat rot gevoel weer over.....................!
oudere mensen kunnen we niet meer veranderen, snap wat je bedoeld, loop er ook tegenaan, maar uiteindelijk wil ik me daar niet meer door laten beinvloeden, tis toch bijna iedere keer hetzelfede.........toch??
lieve, meelevende groetjes!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

ik heb {heel voorzichtig} heel goed niews'.......mijn hormonen{in tabletten} beginnen te werken.............en ja.............IK SLAAP!!!!!!........ben zoooooooooo blij, hoop echt dat het zo blijft natuurlijk!
alle slechte slapers heel veel sterkte!!! het maakt of breekt je dag! 

Fijn te horen dat je weer goed kan slapen, ben echt blij voor jou lieve schat  :Smile: 

Ik voel me nog steeds niet zo best pff....moe, futloos, en mentaal helemaal op. Hoop dat ik me snel weer beter voel. 

Bedank Jolanda, anMa, en Elisa, voor jullie steun  :Embarrassment:  Ja soms gaat het in leven niet altijd hoe je het zou willen hé. Ook voor jou heel veel sterkte Jolanda,xxx

Heel veel liefs en dikke knuffel xxx

----------


## Neetje

Heerlijk winterweer hier in Pijnacker. Wind is wel koud, maar het is ideaal om met dit weer een stuk te wandelen en dan vanavond erwtensoep naar binnen te gooien. Ik voel me wel lekker zo  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Super Neetje dat je je zo herpakt hebt, ik ben echt blij voor jou dat je zo vooruit gaat dat je je terug goed in je vel voelt... maar ik hou echt niet van koud weer hoor, geef mij maar een 30 graden meer, liefst een hele zwoele warme zomer... minder was en plas en zalig de zon voelen op je lichaam, kan ik zo van genieten he ...

----------


## Neetje

Ow maar van zo een zonnetje en temperatuur kan ik ook wel genieten, maar tot nu toe heb ik in nederland alleen nog maar regen gezien in de 'winter'maanden. En ik zal iets verklappen, ik zat vanmiddag heerlijk in de zon, die mijn kamer in schijnt. Dat is ook best warm :P

En over dat herpakken kan ik heel kort in zijn, ik ga weer met de juiste mensen om. Mensen die respect hebben, eerlijk zijn en weten wat fatsoen is. Die mensen heb ik gemist de afgelopen jaren, maar ze zijn terug in mijn leven  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

respect man, echt waar je bent echt goed bezig

----------


## Suske'52

Hé hé ...waar is iedereen ....zijn jullie.....in winterslaap ????  :Confused: ....Wakker worden ....broerder Jacob slapen jullie nog ?????? Het is zo stil hier .... :Smile: 

Vndg. een mooie zonnige dag .....koud maar gezond weder ....geniet ervan ....fijn weekend ...alléé als jullie uit de winterslaap geraken ..... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  knuffels  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ha ha Suske, vandaag heb ik besloten om een pyama dag in te lassen... de sneeuw ligt mooi in de tuin maar de honden hebben geen zin om te gaan wandelen. Deze morgen een poging gedaan maar er lag zout op de weg en ja pats, ze wilden niet meer vooruit, ze hebben geen schrik van de sneeuw maar hun pootjes (kussentjes pootjes) verbranden gewoon door het zout (zouden ze moeten afschaffen) en nu gaan we ze gewoon de tuin in laten lopen hoor dan zijn ze ook tevreden, is eigenlijk bijna een klein miniparkje, 80 meter lang of 6 meter breed dus zullen ze daar ook wel iets kunnen in deponeren en ondertussen zit ik gezellig in mijn pyama en fleece aan, zalig toch ?

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha, ha Suske, ik leef nog.  :Wink: 
Ben aan het opruimen (sorteren) geweest. De tijd vliegt om, wat is een week. Voor jou wel een hele hectische week geweest.  :Embarrassment: 
Nu maar even van het weekend genieten Suske, liefs.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
@ Christel, weet je wat wel wil helpen voor de pootjes van je hond?
Van te voren insmeren met vaseline, probeer het maar eens.
Ja echt weer, voor je op de bank te nestelen met een kop warme chocolademelk en een goed boek. 
Iedereen een fijn weekend, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Jolanda, 
het zijn hondjes met haar tussen de kussentjes van hun pootjes en als ze dan op straat lopen dan gaat het ijs/sneeuw zich direct klitten tussen hun kussentjes van hun pootjes en dat brandt dan natuurlijk verschrikkelijk. Ja babysokjes aandoen wil nog eens helpen maar ik weet niet waar ze zich bevinden... denk bij mij thuis ergens in de kast. Maar ze kunnen buiten he en normaal deponeren ze wel niets in de tuin maar als de nood het hoogst is zullen ze het wel doen hoor....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Hallo dames  :Smile:  ja , winterweder hé ....maar prachtig toch ...voor ieder die er door moet, wees voorzichtig ..... :Wink:  

@christel  :Smile:  fijn tofff :Smile:  ik wou dat ik ook een pyama dag kon inlassen ....het is er een ideale dag voor .....geniet er lekker van  :Wink:  

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  het is idd. een hectische week geweest ....voeg daarbij dat oudste dochter haar ontslag maandag.gegeven heeft ....hare baas aanvaarde het niet ...hij wou een aangetekende brief ....op de maandag ...maar met de poststaking ...was dit niet zeker dat deze aankwam .....gelukkig had ze hier thuis ene brief achter gelaten ...vooruitziend die ik ben  :Wink: ....voelde aan dat er problemen gingen komen .....dan maar de deurwaarder laten bestellen ....125 euro  :EEK!:  zo kon hij het niet weigeren en was het wettelijk....natuurlijk was hij dan vt. ontploffen ...bazen denken altijd dat hun personeel .....domme mensen zijn .....  :Wink:  woensdag nd. vakbond geweest voor inlichtingen ....opzeg periode ....6 weken of 4,5 mnd ....hij was wel tevree met 6 weken oefff ....

ZOdus hier verveel ik mij niet hé .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  fijne dag ..../zondag dames  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Suske, 

Voor wat betreft je dochter haar ontslagtermijn, alles hangt af van het aantal jaar dat je al bij een werkgever werkt, onder de 6 maand kan dit 1 maand zijn, verschilt natuurlijk ook van bediende of arbeider. Ik weet dat mijn zoon op zijn vorig werk een opzegperiode had van 3 maanden, 12 weken dus, startend op de 1ste van de maand die volgde. Hij is dan wel iets sneller mogen vertrekken van zijn werkgever maar dat hangt natuurlijk allemaal af van de goodwill van de werkgever. Amai 125 euro voor een deurwaarder pfff ik zou het er niet voor over hebben, heb er ook de centen niet voor dus en als de post staakt dan kan jij er niet aandoen als de brief niet tijdig afgeleverd wordt, het is de datum van afstempeling die telt, niet de datum van aankomst.... 
Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## sietske763

ha sus, ik leef ook nog!!!
ben alleen erg druk op mijn manier..
wandel regelmatig in het besneeuwde bos, wat is de natuur toch prachtig!!!
voel me weer stukken beter, mn nieuwe hormoonpillen werken uitstekend, dus slaap voor mijn doen weer erg goed.
heb trouwens uitslag van neuroloog gehad van het slaaponderzoek, nou ja zeg, ze tellen de minuten op een nacht dat je slaapt volgens het EEG, en dat was bij elkaar ongeveer 4
tot 5 uur............dat was genoeg...dat ik 22 x wakker werd daar doen ze niks mee,
maar dat maakt me nu niets uit omdat ik nu weet wat de oorzaak was!

----------


## gossie

:Embarrassment: ja,ja, Suske,
ik was in winterslaap! Maar ik ben nu weer bij de tijd. :Smile:  

Ik heb het oppashondje weer, en dan is het buiten heerlijk, met die mooie natuur. Ik loop niet in de bossen zoals Sietske, maar meer in het polderland. Weidse vlakken en veel schaatsers, deze dag. 

Verders gaat het z'n gangetje.

----------


## jolanda27

> ja,ja, Suske,
> ik was in winterslaap! Maar ik ben nu weer bij de tijd. 
> 
> Ik heb het oppashondje weer, en dan is het buiten heerlijk, met die mooie natuur. Ik loop niet in de bossen zoals Sietske, maar meer in het polderland. Weidse vlakken en veel schaatsers, deze dag. 
> 
> Verders gaat het z'n gangetje.


Ha Gossie,
Leuk is dat hé, een oppashondje. Ik heb het hondje van mijn vriendin wel eens hier en ik pas ook wel eens op de hond van mijn buurvrouw. Ze zijn al helemaal eigen aan mij.  :Smile:  Ik heb zelf altijd honden gehad. Je krijgt er veel liefde van. Geniet er maar van Gossie.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske, wat een trubbels allemaal. Een ding komt nooit alleen, zeggen ze wel eens. Hopenlijk komt het allemaal op zijn pootjes terecht met je dochter. Naar is dat als het op zo'n manier moet. Gelukkig heeft ze jouw onvoorwaardelijke steun.  :Embarrassment: 
Geniet maar van dit koude en gezonde weer.  :Wink: 
@ Sietske, mooi dat je weer boven water bent. 
Fijn om te horen dat je beter slaapt. Nu ervaar je aan de lijve dat buitenlucht goed is voor je lijf en je geest. Heerlijk hé, samen met je hondje. 
Geniet er maar van. 
Heb me vanavond lekker uitgeleefd op het doek (schildersdoek wel te verstaan). Ik ben in mijn nopjes met mijn eigen schilderruimte. 
Allemaal een fijne zondag, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Opgelucht!
Vannacht sloeg mijn hart heel vaak over. Vandaag was dat nog steeds het geval. Mijn man vond het maar niets, even naar de huisartsenpost gebeld, daar een hartfilmpje gemaakt. Het was inderdaad onregelmatig, maar dan wel met regelmaat! Het kon niet echt kwaad, mits het niet erger werd, dan kon ik er medicijnen voor krijgen. Mijn vader heeft wel een slecht functionerend hart en daarom moet ik contact opnemen met zijn cardioloog om te achterhalen of datgene wat hij aan zijn hart heeft erfelijk is. Maar voor nu, ben ik toch wel opgelucht, en mijn man ook.  :Smile: 
Hopenlijk hebben jullie allemaal een fijne zonnige zondag gehad. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Doen hoor Jolanda27, mijn zoon heeft nog niet lang geleden, vorige maand ook eens een dag een 24 uurs meting laten doen omdat hij bij inspanning last had van hartritmestoornissen, blijkt dat hij het niet alleen bij inspanning heeft maar ook in zijn slaap en hij krijgt nu medicatie (hij is 24) en moet in april terug naar de cardioloog voor een fietsproef, echo en terug 24 uurs meting omdat er veel hartproblemen bij ons in de familie zitten (mijn pa, grootvader, overgrootvader, mijn 2 broers, een neef en ik ook) dus controle kan nooit kwaad. En het is niet omdat je papa iets aan zijn hart heeft dat jij daarom hetzelfde hebt, een bezoek aan de cardioloog kan nooit kwaad, hoe jong of oud je ook mag zijn

----------


## christel1

Hetzelfde probleem bedoel ik dus... kan helemaal iets anders zijn

----------


## sietske763

gelukkig jolanda dat het goed is afgelopen tnt.
zal wel een angstig gevoel zijn geweest!
hopelijk kan je vannacht goed slapen zonder klachten,
liefs!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

he jolanda rust aan doen hoor! en als je het neit vertrouwd gewoon bellen!

vandaag voel ik me nog steeds in de war. De laatste tijd eigelijks wel... lig nu nog steeds lekker warm in me pyama ma moet der straks toch echt uit.. moet om 13.00 op school zijn voor een portfolio gesprek van een half uurtje.... pff je hebt veel meer reistijd dan dat je op school zit! 
Morgen lekker vrij dus word morgen ook echt wel een pyama dag! Maarja zal zo eens uit bed gaan ook al heb ik daar echt geen zin in.. hoiu echt niet van dit weer he! aldoor zere handen en de hele week al een bloedneus-_- zo niet tofff. maar goed doen we niks aan,,, ik zal zo toch eens echt me bed uit gaan en na de winkel gaan voor een broodje ofzo... 

bye

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda, 
Gisteren hadden we het nog over hartproblemen, vandaag doe ik mijn mail open en zie een mail van mijn schoonzus HART.... mijn oudste broer is gisteren opgenomen in het ziekenhuis met ernstige hartritmestoornissen en wordt vandaag al geopereerd, ze gaan branden en hopelijk krijgen ze zijn hart zo weer op een normaal tempo... is al de 2de keer dat ze dit bij hem moeten doen.... dus mijn kaarsje staat hier te branden... en wat er heel raar is in de familie bij ons, we hebben allemaal hartproblemen maar allemaal iets anders..... echt vergelijken kan je dus niet want mijn zoon gaat bij dezelfde cardio dan mijn broer en de cardio heeft ons verteld dat mijn broer een hele andere aandoening heeft dan mijn zoon, bv bij mijn zoon is het zijn inwendige pacemaker zoals de cardio het noemt soms eens de weg kwijt en dan heeft hij 1 normale hartslag en daarna een hele boel verkeerde hartslagen tot het hart zich terug corrigeert. 1 % kans dat er problemen van komen, maar 1 % is genoeg... (op 16000 slagen heeft hij 1600 verkeerde slagen), en als het nodig is, en de klachten blijven bij hem ook met medicatie dan zal ik aandringen op het plaatsen van een pacemaker hoor, ik wil het risico niet nemen om mijn zoon jong te verliezen. Dus vandaag voel ik me effe niet goed dus...

----------


## jolanda27

Christel,
Wat naar voor je. Bij jou komt het wel heel dichtbij. Ik duim dat het goed zal gaan voor je broer. 
Ik hoop datzelfde voor je zoon en je andere familie. 
Gelukkig kunnen ze tegenwoordig erg veel, maar het neemt niet weg dat het toch angstig kan zijn als je iets aan je hart mankeert.
Sterkte Christel, laat je nog even weten hoe het met je broer is?
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Zal ik zeker doen hoor Jo, zal deze avond misschien al iets meer weten van mijn schoonzus en hopelijk is alles goed gegaan dus....

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier sinds vrijdagavond weer behoorlijk aan het hoesten en het klinkt weer als..... Ben vanmorgen naar een waarnemend huisarts geweest omdat de eigen huisarts op vakantie is... Heb nu een kuurtje zitromax gekregen.

----------


## christel1

Heb er vandaag echt mijn hoofd niet bij, daarnet zwier ik de koffer open van mijn auto om mijn boodschappen eruit te halen en lap, vliegt dat ding weer naar beneden en heb ik een piepklein gaatje in mijn hoofd.... shit dagje vandaag dus....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Heel veel sterkte met het "Hart" van je broer....ik wist niet dat een hart zoveel verschillende dingen kan doen...ik wens dus "HARTSTOCHTELIJK"  :Embarrassment:  dat je broer de operatie goed mag ondergaan en dat het ritme van het Hart weer beter mag gaan en dat het "branden" heeft geholpen!!!! wauw wat een toestanden...Liefsssssssssssss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske:  :Big Grin:  Joehoe ik was ondergronds maar ben ook weer wakker, want ik hoorde je roepen aan de poort...haha....
sterkte Suske met je gezin en voor je dochter...mijn hemel wat een bedrag voor die deurwaarder om de brief af te geven...het lijkt wel "goud"  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar je creatieve kant wordt beloond...de brief is gearriveerd, de baas BAALT en je dochter is blij dat het officieel geregeld is...wat een drukte zeg...pffffffffffffffff hey lief mens...nu maar wat zuinig aan doen....fijne avond, knuffels terug.... :Big Grin: 

MIzzepi: Beterschap, ik hoop dat je medicijnen gauw aanslaan voor het hoesten etc.... :Wink: 

Dolfijntje: je broodje gekocht? op reis geweest? ga dan nu maar lekker onderuit hangen met een bordje lekker eten...ik wens je een hele fijne vrije dag morgen...geniet ervan...akelig van je bloedneus en je zere handen dat is niet fijn...een goede week verder...
Kus  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jolanda: ook al gedoe met je Hart....wat een nare ervaring...goed dat je een hartfilmpje heb laten maken...het is precies zoals Christel zegt....het is altijd goed om dat te laten doen, het knaagt aan mij dat men het niet zag van mijn broer...een "gemiste" kans  :Frown: 
hopenlijk kun je nu iets beter slapen en anders terug naar de arts...Sterkte ,lieverd...ook met de drukte thuis....

Gossie: prachtig toch in het polderland...lief dat je op een hond past van een ander...enig...pas goed op jezelf....warme groeten.... :Wink: 

Sietske: Slapen is goed voor je, en wat geweldig dat je zo kunt genieten van je wandelingen met je hondje..ik loop zelf regelmatig in het Engels Werk...Mooi....
Liefssss  :Big Grin: 

Neetje: wat heerlijk dat je nu de juiste personen ontmoet die weten wat Respect is, de ander in zijn Waarde laten, en allemaal goede dingen die je lang hebt moeten ontberen...fijn om te horen...dag lief mens, fijn dat jij je een stuk beter voelt...Liefsss  :Embarrassment: 

Dodito: dag lieverd, Sterkte met al die stomme sollicitatie's...hou je haaks in Terreurland van Werk voor zieke mensen...grrrrrrrrrrr..ik leef met je mee...kus en knuffel..... :Wink: 

iemand vergeten? 

ik voel mij vandaag lui en vredig.....ik ga de hond maar eens uitlaten.....holimoosie, ik wilde weg gaan voor een boodschap maar ik zat zo lekker achter de pc, ik kon de moed niet vinden...morgen dan maarrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Big Grin:  al 17.30 uur...hoppa, gauw mijn jas aantrekken en een extra vest, ennnn handschoenen, een muts, en deze mummie kan vertrekken...doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Goeiemorgen dames ...heer(en).... :Smile:  jullie zijn ontwaakt  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  fijn ....

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  sterkte met je vader ....ja hartproblemen ....niet zomaar opgelost .....fijne schildersdag .... :Smile:  

@ christel  :Smile:  ook sterkte met je zoon  :Smile:  mensen toch ...en zo jong nog ...gelukkig is de wetenschap hierop goed vooruit gegaan ..... :Wink:  in Aalst zitten wel de specialisten hé .... :Wink:  Bedankt vd. informatie ...ontslag ....alles is in plooi gevallen huidige werkgever is tevree met 6 weken ontslag ...normaal was het 4,5 mnd..... Ja ...het is toch zo ....andere werkgever zit al op hete kolen om haar te ontvangen .....zij kon zich financieel verbeteren ....ook heeft ze op weekend's /of verlof geen 24/24uur stand-by meer van telefoons ....dat stopt ... :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  haha.... jij hebt me gehoort aan de poort .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  het was er wel koud ...te koud om lang blijven te staan ..... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

@ do  :Smile:  lieverd ...sterkte  :Wink: vind je weg in het doolhof ....van frustraties  :Wink:  

@ dolfijntje  :Smile:  Neetje  :Smile:  gossie  :Smile:  sietske  :Smile: Mizzepi  :Smile:  ook een fijne dag ...verzorg jullie goed ...... haal een frisse neus ....wel koud ...maar goed ingeduffeld .... :Smile:  


Vndg . alléé vd. avond .... eerste x gaat dochter samen met advocaten / ex- partner nd. notaris voor hun zaken uit te spreken ....hopenlijk komt ze met goed nieuws naar huis ....duimen hé  :Wink:  het duurt nu al lang genoeg ... :Confused:  En zo is er hier altijd wat ....verveling kennen wij hier niet ...Ik zou nog veel kunnen schrijven maar handen weten vd. kou willen niet mee .... spieren ....alles trekt /wringt .... :Frown:  Fijne dag ...groetjes Suske  :Smile:  Warme knuffel aan ieder aanwezig .... :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

Hé christel  :Smile:  hoe is het nu met je broer ????? Al wat nieuws ???? Sterkte !!!!Duimen .....Stuur je een warme knuffel toe  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goede vraag Suske: daar ben ik ook benieuwd naar....ik wacht het rustig af...iedereen is druk en dit weer tast je gewrichten en je energie aan.... :Big Grin:  ik heb er ook last van...
ik hoop dat alles goed gegaan is met het afscheid van de buurman Suske...trieste dag....
succes voor je dochter en de gesprekken en haar nieuwe baan....een nieuw begin.... :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda..ik hoop dat jij je wat beter voelt..... :Wink:  sterkte....rustig maar aan....

ik voel mij heel moe dus tijd om achter de pc vandaan te komen en wat te gaan ondernemen, ik heb nog gen oeg te doen want ik ga volgende week een weekje naar een goede vriend toe die hier 80 km vandaan woont, ff de accu opladen, beetje lachen, Kringloopwinkels bezoeken, wandelen in de duinen en bos met Bhody, kortom ik krijg er "ZIN" in!!!!..even geen ziekenhuizen, tijd voor mijzelf.... :Big Grin: ..wauw...luxe....hopenlijk blijft het weer zo dan kan ik met de auto veilig rijden...ik heb geen winterbanden dus zal ik wat rustiger rijden..... :Stick Out Tongue: 
fijne dag allemaal, ondanks iedereen zijn zorgen en pijn enz...
Liefssssssssssssssss, knuffel van mij...Elisa  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

happy en blij, mijn dochter heeft haar punten gehad van haar examens, een 16, een 15 en een 13/20, dus met glans geslaagd, een fiere mama mag ik dus zijn zeker ?

----------


## Raimun

> happy en blij, mijn dochter heeft haar punten gehad van haar examens, een 16, een 15 en een 13/20, dus met glans geslaagd, een fiere mama mag ik dus zijn zeker ?


Hej ....had je dan anders verwacht van jouw dochter....met zo'n moeder ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown: 

Inderdaad mag je 'n fiere mamma zijn ....alles boven de 12 is voor "studerenden " !! :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

> happy en blij, mijn dochter heeft haar punten gehad van haar examens, een 16, een 15 en een 13/20, dus met glans geslaagd, een fiere mama mag ik dus zijn zeker ?


Ha Christel,
Fijn hé? Gefeliciteerd. Geniet er van.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Niet te veel hooi op je vork nemen, zodat je uitgeruster aan je autorit naar je goede vriend kunt gaan. Wens je alvast fijne dagen toe en goede reis.
Fijn om even bij te kletsen, geniet er maar van.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Zeker die 16 komt goed van pas want die heeft ze gekregen van de prof die ook haar promotor is voor haar thesis en die is naar het schijnt heel streng dus dat komt wel goed hoor... Ho gisteren was ik de kranten aan het lezen toen ik op de trein zat op mijn smartfone... las ik ergens bij "job van de toekomst" weet niet meer in welke krant dat 1 van de pluspunten voor het vinden van een job was "er goed uit zien" omdat een laptop of een desktop nooit de schoonheid van iemand kan vervangen... pff het wordt een triestige maatschappij, als je niet gezegend bent met een mooi uiterlijk maar wel verstandig bent dan word je daar ook nog eens op afgerekend ? Wat een maatschappij zeg... je moet niet alleen verstandig zijn maar dan ook nog eens fotomodel zijn... triest, heel triest word ik daarvan hoor...

----------


## sietske763

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
heb via vakantieveilingen een bungalow gewonnen voor maar 38 euro, voor een weekje vakantie in de bossen!!!
over 3 dagen gaan we al weg (super last minute)
meld dit maar even hier zodat jullie weten dat ik weg ben en niet post, dus geen zorgen...

@elisa, lees dat je ook weg gaat......veel plezier lieffie!!
@bekende/lieve mc leden.....hoop dat het julluie goed gaat!!! en anders heel veel sterkte!
dag dag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anMa

Gefeliciteerd christel met je dochter wat fijn als je kind het zo goed doet op school
Groetjes anMa

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, mag ik aub mee ????? ik zie het wel zitten zo'n weekje in de bossen en mijne sammy ook hoor..... heb je nog een plaatsje vrij schattie ? Ik heb niet veel plaats nodig en ik wil koken.... :-) nee hoor geniet er maar van van jullie weekje in de natuur, zal je deugd doen en zalig zijn en je bent een schatje, je hebt het echt verdiend, have fun, enjoy it

----------


## gossie

Oh Sietske, wat lijkt me dat lekker. Een paar dagen de bossen in. Heerlijk die rust en geur. :Smile:  Fijne dagen Sietske en wel genieten hoor!!!!!!!!! :Wink: 

Vandaag ben ik echt bekaf. Ik heb het een en ander gelezen van de mc-site.
Bedankt voor jullie lieve medeleven.
Met mijn vriendin gaat het goed. Ze loopt weer over de gangen.
Ik heb haar zelf nog niet gesproken, maar informatie verkregen via de contact persoon.

Ik heb een drukke week achter de rug. en ik wil eigenlijk van het weekend m'n eigen ding doen, en niet het nalopen van de anderen. Dus dat ga ik dan maar proberen.

----------


## Raimun

> Oh Sietske, wat lijkt me dat lekker. Een paar dagen de bossen in. Heerlijk die rust en geur. Fijne dagen Sietske en wel genieten hoor!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vandaag ben ik echt bekaf. Ik heb het een en ander gelezen van de mc-site.
> Bedankt voor jullie lieve medeleven.
> Met mijn vriendin gaat het goed. Ze loopt weer over de gangen.
> Ik heb haar zelf nog niet gesproken, maar informatie verkregen via de contact persoon.
> 
> Ik heb een drukke week achter de rug. en ik wil eigenlijk van het weekend m'n eigen ding doen, en niet het nalopen van de anderen. Dus dat ga ik dan maar proberen.


Hej Gossie ...
Je moet dat niet enkel maar proberen !!..je moet dat ook doen !! :Wink: 
_" Geniet van het leven , het is later dan je denkt  "_...zolang je maar op tijd weet hoe laat het is !!
Gezellig week-end .."" met je eigen ding ""!!  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Darling.....daar ben je weer, Hoi....haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  Gefeliciteerd met je prijs....koffer inpakken, laarsen en dikke truien en handschoenen mee, de hond onder je oksel, en GENIETEN van de mooie omgeving en buitenlucht....enig....
ik ben blij voor jou!!!!  :Big Grin:  veel knusheid met je man en je hondje...Kusssssssss  :Big Grin:  wat een lief aanbod van Christel:  :Wink:  lekker koken...maar ja, dan wil ik ook mee natuurlijk...hihi, toedelidoki....dag vrolijkerd...

ik ga maandag ook weg mits het niet glad wordt op de wegen.....ook in een mooie omgeving met duinen en bos....heerlijk....effe lachen en er tussenuit, ik heb er zeer veel behoefte aan...

Gossie: hoi lieverd....fijn weekend en lekker ontspannen..je bent er aan toe....fijn dat je vriendin over de gangen wandelt....ik weet er alles van, en leef met je mee....de zorg dat knijpt je soms de keel dicht...de bezorgheid om een dierbare....ga wat leuks doen voor jezelf, koop iets moois voor jezelf, dat verdien je...... :Big Grin:  Warme groeten.....

----------


## sietske763

ha elisa, leuk mens,,,,,,,,grapjas!
ik kan niet zo leuk schrijven zoals jij doet, maar daardoor niet minder gemeend,
jij ook een fijne week, we gaan er gewoon vanuit dat het goed komt op de snelwegen!!

@gossie, hoop dat jouw plannen ook haalbaar zijn!
dikke kus voor iedereen......!

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Smile:  sietske  :Smile:  geniet van jullie vakantiedagen ....laad de batterijen maar eens op  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

o ja, topic ""hoe voel ik me""...........
voel me ziek, longen zitten vol enz enz
ik heb me voorgenomen om nooit meer een griepprik te halen,
was vroeger nooit ziek, 1x per 5 jaar ofzo
en sinds ik de prik ""moet"" hebben heb ik ieder jaar longonsteking en een soort van griep als ik net weer herstelt ben van m,n longen.

----------


## jolanda27

> o ja, topic ""hoe voel ik me""...........
> voel me ziek, longen zitten vol enz enz
> ik heb me voorgenomen om nooit meer een griepprik te halen,
> was vroeger nooit ziek, 1x per 5 jaar ofzo
> en sinds ik de prik ""moet"" hebben heb ik ieder jaar longonsteking en een soort van griep als ik net weer herstelt ben van m,n longen.


Sietske,
Wat vervelend weer, was je net opgeknapt,  :Frown:  Hopenlijk knap je er snel van op. Naar de bossen is nu wel heel goed voor jou. Vind je hondje ook vast leuk, ha-ha. Beterschap, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat het weer wat beter met je vriendin gaat. 
Nu maar eerst zelf weer eens even bijtanken. Fijne zondag, geniet van de dag, groetjes, Jolanda  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, hopenlijk is het niet glad maandag, voorzichtig maar. Geniet van de bossen, en je gezeldschap, is goed voor jou. Veel plezier... :Smile:  :Wink: 
@Christel, hoe bevalt de pyjamadag? Lekker jezelf verwennen, gezellig met je hondje erbij. Fijne zondag, 
@ Raimun, ook een fijne zondag wat je ook gaat doen. 

Ik ben nog een beetje sloom, was vroeg wakker, ik doe op mijn gemak vandaag, is een heftige week geweest. Mijn vriendin is weer behoorlijk ziek, daar wordt ik ook verdrietig van. Tis niet anders, moed erin houden, bij de pakken neerzitten heeft geen zin. Nieuwe dag, nieuwe kansen,
Liefs iedereen,  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Ben vandaag niet vooruit te branden, futloze dag met somber weer (mss ligt het daar aan)

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Neetje,
Kun je ooit hebben bij zo'n donkere dag.  :Embarrassment:  Dan maar er een lummeldagje van maken. Morgen is het misschien weer een betere dag. 
Groetjes

----------


## dotito

De laatste tijd minder aanwezig op MC. Heb mij een tijdje slecht gevoeld door heel dat gebeuren over werk gaan zoeken. Dan ook nog goed ziek geweest  :Confused:  Ach ziek worden kan bij iedereen he. Gelukkig voel ik me nu terug wat beter. Ook mentaal gaat het terug iets beter  :Wink: 

Ben ook volop aan solliciteren, vraagt wel enorm veel tijd en energie. En buiten dat ben ik ook nog bezig met de revalidatie, en met lekker dingen te koken, speel ik ook nog graag een spelletje  :Big Grin:  (nieuwe hobby).


Wil aan iedereen heel veel liefs/sterkte/warmte/geluk toewensen. Ook al ben ik momenteel niet veel aanwezig.......jullie weten dat ik aan jullie denk he mijn MC maatjes xxxxxxxxxxxxx  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Dotito,
Fijn weer wat van je te horen.
Wij snappen ook wel dat het veel energie kost allemaal. 
Gelukkig ben je weer een beetje opgeknapt. Het gaat je ook allemaal niet in de kouwe kleren zitten. Maar een beetje lief zijn voor jezelf.  :Embarrassment:  
Houd de moed erin, hier zijn mensen die met je meeleven.
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me echt kut. Moest van kwart voor 9 tot kwart voor 5 naar school... Pff gewoon veel te lang. Ik kan het niet meer en ik wil het ook neit meer. Ga ma stoppen denk ik met school ofzo.. Weet ik veel ben der echt waar helemaal klaar mee... heb geen energie voor die lange dagen. Kan elk moment wel in janken uitbarsten ofzo kweet het niet hoor wat het is.. Pff word helemaal gek denk ik! 

Neetje, kalm aan he laiverd! Goed om jezelf denken! 

Liefs,

----------


## christel1

Dolfijnjorien, ja soms kan je wel eens kutdagen hebben op school maar die gaan ook voorbij hoor.... en hier tot 18 heb je elke dag school van half negen tot 16 uur, dat zijn dus ook lange dagen en daarna op de hogeschool en unief heb je soms ook lange dagen... .maar dat is het leven, denk na voor je je school wilt opgeven, het is wel je toekomst hoor en daarna is het heel je leven werken.... als je je school afmaakt kan je misschien een droomjob vinden, haak je nu af dan moet je misschien heel je leven iets doen tegen je zin.... en nee dat is niet aangenaam en zeker in een tijd van crisis, denk dat het in NL niet anders is dan in B is een diploma echt wel iets dat je nodig hebt ... ik schrijf dit niet om je te kwetsen maar slaap er eens een nachtje over, misschien gaat het morgen beter ??? Komaan meid, je komt er wel ook al is het soms eens moeilijk...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Christel,, 

Ja dat is ook wel weer zo, en moet ook nog maar een ander half jaar! En volgend jaar is het examen jaar dus dan is eht natuurlijk ook heel anders! Maja snap mezelf ook nooit helemaal, op school ben ik naja laatste 3 uur bij drama was ik echt zo druk die docent werd helemaal gek van mij zo druk was ik haha, maja ach nog maar ff andershalf jaar vol houden hoor=(

----------


## christel1

Ha goed Dolfijnjorien, hier moet er 1 nog een half jaartje naar school, ze is dan wel al 23 he..... en ik zit hier al ongeveer 7 jaar met studenten (hogeschool, unief) en eerlijk ik begin het ook een beetje beu te worden om tussen de boeken te leven..... eerst mijn zoon 4 jaar en dan mijn dochter eerst 4 jaar voor haar bachelor en dan nog eens 2 jaar voor haar master te behalen, ik zal dus echt blij zijn als het juni/juli is en ze eindelijk afgestudeerd is maar dan is er mijn schoondochter nog die ook nog 2,5 jaar mag studeren... en als mijn dochter gedaan heeft met studeren dan begint de oudste van mijn overleden tweelingzus te studeren en die zit hier ook vaak (alle 3 wel 1 keer per week)... mijn kinderen en haar kinderen zijn bijna samen opgevoed, woonden in dezelfde straat en zaten alle dagen bij elkaar van kleinsaf aan... ja zo blijf ik dus wel nog een tijdje jong zeker ? 
Nu kan je nog genieten van je jonge leven ook al is het soms wel eens moeilijk, eens je elke dag moet gaan werken.... zal je soms ook wel eens een baaldag hebben hoor maar je kan niet tegen je baas zeggen, vandaag kom ik nu effe niet want ik zie het niet zitten... 
En vandaag hebben we een half dagje doorgebracht met een neefje van mijn kinderen die al 7 jaar in Schotland woont en hij is een weekje in België dus een paar familieleden met hem gaan bezoeken (goed dat ze allemaal niet te ver wonen).... en dus ook eens kunnen bijpraten, deed deugd hoor na hem jaren niet gezien te hebben... 
Kissies en volhouden he meid

----------


## Suske'52

Voor ieder  :Smile:  een fijne valantijnsdag .... :Smile:  dikke knuffel erbij ... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

vandaag voel ik me half bakken, ondanks dat het Valentijns dag is.

----------


## Raimun

> vandaag voel ik me half bakken, ondanks dat het Valentijns dag is.


troost je ....ik voel mij voor de andere helft gebakken  :Frown:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> troost je ....ik voel mij voor de andere helft gebakken


Hé Raimun en Gossie, 
Samen zijn jullie doorgebakken.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Morgen is er hopenlijk een betere dag.

----------


## christel1

Voor de twee doorbakken helften, veel succes vandaag.... 
Voel me kut vandaag, tandpijn.... en de tand is al eens gevuld maar blijkbaar niet goed en de 1ste keer was het al tegen de zin van de tandarts omdat ik recht heb op het 3de betalerssysteem moet ze werken volgens de regels van de mutualiteit en mag ze geen remgeld vragen en was ze al slecht gezind terwijl haar man mijn huisarts is al 25 jaar en hij er helemaal geen spel van maakt om veel patiënten volgens het 3de betalerssysteem te helpen (je moet niks betalen als je bij de HA gaat)... tof zelle

----------


## rudolf1959

*Vandaag voel ik me.... rusteloos, gespannen, kan mijn werk niet aan, ik ben waardeloos ( denk ik) , zal het overgaan ooit? Phfffffffff, uitgeblust!*

----------


## jolanda27

> Voor de twee doorbakken helften, veel succes vandaag.... 
> Voel me kut vandaag, tandpijn.... en de tand is al eens gevuld maar blijkbaar niet goed en de 1ste keer was het al tegen de zin van de tandarts omdat ik recht heb op het 3de betalerssysteem moet ze werken volgens de regels van de mutualiteit en mag ze geen remgeld vragen en was ze al slecht gezind terwijl haar man mijn huisarts is al 25 jaar en hij er helemaal geen spel van maakt om veel patiënten volgens het 3de betalerssysteem te helpen (je moet niks betalen als je bij de HA gaat)... tof zelle


Christel, 
Tandpijn, wat naar, niet om te hebben. Hoop dat je er snel van af bent. Heel vervelend, sterkte. 

@Voel me moe, slecht geslapen. Vanmorgen naar cardioloog geweest, inderdaad klopt het hart onregelmatig. Morgen echo vh hart, en daarna 24 uurs holter om. Volgende week een inspanningsfietstest en daarna de uitslag. 
Wordt aan gewerkt.

----------


## rudolf1959

> Christel, 
> Tandpijn, wat naar, niet om te hebben. Hoop dat je er snel van af bent. Heel vervelend, sterkte. 
> 
> @Voel me moe, slecht geslapen. Vanmorgen naar cardioloog geweest, inderdaad klopt het hart onregelmatig. Morgen echo vh hart, en daarna 24 uurs holter om. Volgende week een inspanningsfietstest en daarna de uitslag. 
> Wordt aan gewerkt.


*Sterkte volgende week! Het komt best allemaal wel weer goed, maar dat er iets aan gedaan moet worden is een feit! Nogmaals Sterkte en beterschap!
Groetjes, Ruud*

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Rudolf,
Dank je wel. Ik hoop dat jij je ook beter gaat voelen, heb je veel stress op het werk dan? 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

He Jolanda, toch fijn dat je toch naar de cardio bent gestapt en een 24 uurs meting kan nooit kwaad hoor.... 
Morgen kan ik al terecht, normaal moest ik naar de gyneacoloog maar dat wordt dan afbellen hoor, mijn tandpijn is echt niet meer te harden dus liever eerst naar de tandarts en een afspraak later maken bij de gyneacoloog... 
En Ruud, je bent niet waardeloos hoor... iedereen heeft goeie dingens en jij hebt er zeker hoor nooit wanhopen he... Nu ga ik nog wat pijnstillers slikken en hopelijk kan ik slapen met mijn vliegende tandpijn, zou ook naar de huisarts moeten morgen maar ga hem gewoon bellen voor een voorschriftje dat hij dan maar kan klaarleggen, heb geen zin om met tandpijn bij de HA te gaan zitten wachten, hopelijk morgen snel kwart na 5 voor de afspraak bij de tandarts.... weer eens 70 euro ophoesten, het houdt echt niet op deze maand... weet niet meer waar ik het geld moet vandaan halen om al mijn rekeningen te betalen dus.... erg als je je gezondheid moet verwaarlozen omdat je het allemaal niet meer kan betalen... een mens zou van minder moedeloos worden dus... ik zoek 70 mensen die me een euro kunnen geven om mijn tandarts te kunnen betalen... :-)

----------


## Flogiston

Christel, ken je het Lourdes-effect? Dat houdt in dat je je beter gaat voelen zodra je mensen ziet die er nog slechter aan toe zijn dan jij.

Dus bij deze mijn poging: ik heb zojuist een rekening ontvangen van mijn tandarts. Ik "mag" binnen drie weken
€ 1695,50 betalen...

(En, helpt het?  :Wink: )

----------


## christel1

wablieft ? Hebben ze je tanden dan met goud gevuld of zo ? Of heb je een prothese laten aanpassen want dat kost hier ook pakken geld hoor... er zijn hier meer dan 35000 leden, elk 1 euro en we zijn stinkend rijk dus... en bij deze voel ik me nu niet echt beter hoor, de pijnstillers werken niet, hoop dat ik deze avond wat kan slapen...

----------


## jolanda27

> wablieft ? Hebben ze je tanden dan met goud gevuld of zo ? Of heb je een prothese laten aanpassen want dat kost hier ook pakken geld hoor... er zijn hier meer dan 35000 leden, elk 1 euro en we zijn stinkend rijk dus... en bij deze voel ik me nu niet echt beter hoor, de pijnstillers werken niet, hoop dat ik deze avond wat kan slapen...


Christel,
Ik heb met je te doen, niks zo naar als kiespijn. Hoop dat je de nacht een beetje doorkomt. Ik weet niet of je het verdragen kunt met je medicatie, anders een sterke borrel nemen of zo, verdooft ook een beetje. Het is te proberen. Sterkte.  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda, ja die sterke borrel had ik best wel kunnen gebruiken hoor... deze nacht wakker geworden van de vliegende tandpijn nog eens en dus maar naar pijnstillers komen zoeken.... en dan deze morgen als ik terug goed ingedommeld was, 2 pubers die aan het ruzie maken waren van wie eerst in de badkamer mocht (terwijl de ene had gezegd dat hij maar om 9 uur op school moest zijn) en alle lichten lieten branden, boven in de hall, beneden in de gang en in de keuken.... dat wordt dokken dus, elk 1,5 euro aan verlichting verspild, en dan spreek ik nog niet over het ruzie maken... nogal goed dat ik mijn zoon dan nog niet horen opstaan heb om kwart na 6 en dat mijn dochter is blijven slapen bij haar vriend.... denk dat ik die borrel nu ga nemen maar ik denk dat dit om 8u40 niet zo een goed idee is om de dag mee te beginnen, de mensen kunnen denken dat ik alcoholieker ben, ja wie stinkt er nu als een drankorgel op dit onchristelijk uur...

----------


## rudolf1959

> Hallo Rudolf,
> Dank je wel. Ik hoop dat jij je ook beter gaat voelen, heb je veel stress op het werk dan? 
> Groetjes, Jolanda


*Dank je Jolanda!! Ja, heel veel stress, pas reorganisatie achter de rug en er zijn 7 collega's ontslagen, ik ben als enigste overgebleven , maar geen kok meer maar andere functie die is ontstaan, maar is een nieuwe functie, en ik kan het echt niet aan allemaal, teveel werk voor één persoon per dag! Ik ben nu overspannen thuis, slaap slecht, lig maar te piekeren etc etc, maarja, in iedergeval veel sterkte en beterschap jij!*

----------


## jolanda27

> *Dank je Jolanda!! Ja, heel veel stress, pas reorganisatie achter de rug en er zijn 7 collega's ontslagen, ik ben als enigste overgebleven , maar geen kok meer maar andere functie die is ontstaan, maar is een nieuwe functie, en ik kan het echt niet aan allemaal, teveel werk voor één persoon per dag! Ik ben nu overspannen thuis, slaap slecht, lig maar te piekeren etc etc, maarja, in iedergeval veel sterkte en beterschap jij!*


Rudolf,
Dat is ook niet gek dat je daar stress van gekregen hebt. Wat naar dat al je collega's ontslagen zijn. Jammer dat je je oude functie niet meer kunt uitoefenen. Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je het even gehad hebt. Laat je niet gek maken, je kunt niet meer doen dan je best. Denk maar even aan jezelf, zoek wat afleiding, ga de buitenlucht in. Misschien kun je je frustratie's in de sport kwijt. Wens je veel sterkte.

----------


## jolanda27

Christel,
Ja als je zo slecht geslapen hebt van de pijn, en er nog mee zit, dan kun je niet veel hebben. Zul je net zien dat ze er een rommeltje van maken.  :EEK!: 
Hopenlijk ben jij straks van de pijn verlost, en kun je weer even bijkomen.  :Wink: 
De neut bewaar je dan maar voor een andere keer.
Sterkte

----------


## jolanda27

O ja, waar was dit ook alweer voor bedoelt?
Ben moe, slaap toch onrustig, haasten vanmorgen. Vanmiddag gaat een vriendin met mij mee naar het ziekenhuis, dus dat is wel fijn. 
Mijn man had wel een grappige opmerking vanmorgen. Kom ik thuis straks, loop je op batterijen. Ha-ha  :Big Grin:  Je kunt niet zeggen dat hij geen humor heeft.
Iedereen een fijne dag, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Flogiston

Heel vervelend, Christel, die pijn. Ik kan me nog die spontaan ontstoken tandwortel herinneren terwijl ik in het buitenland was. Gelukkig kende mijn gastvrouw persoonlijk een tandarts, die voor mij 's avonds laat zijn praktijk even opendeed om mij te onderzoeken. Hij kon mij slechts pijnstillers en antibiotica geven, plus het advies om na terugkeer in Nederland een wortelkanaalbehandeling te laten uitvoeren.

Die grote rekening van nu was voor een brug. Ziet er wel mooi uit, in ieder geval beter dan dat gat waarmee ik maandenlang heb rondgelopen. Helaas vergoedt de verzekering de kosten slechts zeer beperkt.

Wat zei de tandarts van jouw tandpijn? Is er hoop?  :Wink:

----------


## rudolf1959

> Rudolf,
> Dat is ook niet gek dat je daar stress van gekregen hebt. Wat naar dat al je collega's ontslagen zijn. Jammer dat je je oude functie niet meer kunt uitoefenen. Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je het even gehad hebt. Laat je niet gek maken, je kunt niet meer doen dan je best. Denk maar even aan jezelf, zoek wat afleiding, ga de buitenlucht in. Misschien kun je je frustratie's in de sport kwijt. Wens je veel sterkte.


*Dank je wel! Zal ik zeer zeker gaan doen, lekker de buitenlucht in, maar sporten zit er even niet in nu, ik zit nml. ook op een operatie voor een nieuwe heup te wachten, dus het zit me allemaal niet zo mee ook, maarja...., fijn in iedergeval om zo af en toe eens, middls deze weg, met iemand te praten, want ik heb er weleens behoefte aan dat ik het even van me af kan schrijven/praten, maarja jij hebt ook problemen zat, dus zal ik je niet teveel vertellen van problemen van nu en uit het verleden. Nogmaals dank en jij ook veel sterkte!
Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## Raimun

> O ja, waar was dit ook alweer voor bedoelt?
> Ben moe, slaap toch onrustig, haasten vanmorgen. Vanmiddag gaat een vriendin met mij mee naar het ziekenhuis, dus dat is wel fijn. 
> Mijn man had wel een grappige opmerking vanmorgen. Kom ik thuis straks, loop je op batterijen. Ha-ha  Je kunt niet zeggen dat hij geen humor heeft.
> Iedereen een fijne dag, groetjes, Jolanda


Hej Jolanda...
Koop Varta " High Energy " batterijtjes ..die geven +- 14% " more power "  :EEK!: 
Zijn ook regelmatig in aanbieding : 4 + 4 gratis !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
'T is geen doen , moest je ergens onderweg " stilvallen " .... :Frown: 
Uiteraard is dit ook als grapje bedoeld !!...( om geen misverstand te krijgen ! )
Niet te min wens ik je dat jouw hart weer vlug in de pas loopt !  :Cool: 
Toch nog 'n fijne dag .. :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ruud, veel succes met je heuporeratie en hopelijk daarna snel weer op de been... ik heb ook een heupprothese maar deze is geplaatst na het breken van mijn heup nu al bijna 6 jaar geleden... vraag voldoende pijnstilling na de operatie, je zal het nodig hebben... ha ik wil je niet bang maken hoor maar niet zeggen, het gaat wel, zagen tot je genoeg pijnstillers krijgt... in België hebben ze schrik om morfine te geven maar dan kan je het wel echt gebruiken want de dag na de operatie moet je je bed al uit en dat doet geen deugd... 
Flo, ik ben echt de minuten aan het aftellen tot ik bij de tandarts mag gaan, nog 2 u en 15 minuten te wachten, ondertussen slik ik me suf aan pijnstillers die natuurlijk niet veel helpen, hopelijk wordt het echt geen wortelkanaalbehandeling dan mag ze de kies er gewoon uitsleuren van mij hoor, het hoeft niet meer en een tand wordt altijd brozer na zo'n wortelkanaalbehandeling en op de duur moet hij er dan toch uit (er moet er nog 1 uit maar dat moet in het ziekenhuis gebeuren omdat ik bloedverdunners slik en ja dan wil een gewone tandarts er niet aan beginnen brrr) ja en een brug dat kost hier ook enorm veel geld hoor, daar moet je ook een heel groot deel zelf voor ophoesten denk dat dit evenredig is met jullie in NL.... 
Ik heb f... honger maar ik kan niets eten, doet te veel pijn, dus zal een glas cola worden om het hongergevoel toch wat te sussen en deze avond rijstpap (nee nee niet met gouden lepeltjes) maar met een gewone. 
Normaal moest ik naar de gynea vandaag maar heb afgebeld, nu moet ik wel een maand wachten maar ik zag me niet 1 maand met tandpijn lopen (anders kon ik maar eerst zaterdagochtend om 9 uur bij de tandarts terecht en 10 of meer pijnstillers per dag is nu niet echt gezond te noemen) 
Vandaag moest mijn broer onder het mes voor zijn hart, nu bang afwachten wat de uitslag is, hopelijk is de operatie gelukt, 't was nogal ingewikkeld wat ze gingen doen, nu wacht ik op een mailtje van mijn schoonzus... 
Kissies allemaal

----------


## christel1

Tandartsbezoek achter de rug, een megagrote ontsteking onder de tand en in de tand en de tand valt niet meer te redden (door de stomme fout van een andere tandarts die haar werk niet goed heeft gedaan), dus nu antibiotica slikken en ook daktarin orale gel gebruiken omdat ook mijn tandvlees ontstoken is en morgen bellen naar het ziekenhuis om mijn zieke kies eruit te halen, dus dat is BALEN... maar ja er zijn ergere dingens in het leven dan een rotte kies... eigenlijk moeten er 2 uit maar we zullen al beginnen met 1 dus, degene die verdemd veel pijn doet dus..... en aangezien ik bloedverdunners neem moet dit in het ziekenhuis gebeuren onder toezicht door een stomatoloog... hopelijk gaat hij volgende week niet op reis, het is hier krokusverlof... want er is maar 1 stomatoloog in het ziekenhuis beschikbaar blijt blijt... genoeg gezaagd voor vandaag...

----------


## Flogiston

Oei...

Het enige positieve is dat je nu tenminste weet wat er aan de hand is, en dat er een remedie is die soelaas zal bieden. Hopelijk snel...

Is het een oplossing om tijdelijk geen, of in ieder geval minder, bloedverdunners te slikken? Of geeft dat een te hoog risico op andere gevolgen?

----------


## jolanda27

> Hej Jolanda...
> Koop Varta " High Energy " batterijtjes ..die geven +- 14% " more power " 
> Zijn ook regelmatig in aanbieding : 4 + 4 gratis !!
> 'T is geen doen , moest je ergens onderweg " stilvallen " ....
> Uiteraard is dit ook als grapje bedoeld !!...( om geen misverstand te krijgen ! )
> Niet te min wens ik je dat jouw hart weer vlug in de pas loopt ! 
> Toch nog 'n fijne dag ..


Ha die Raimun,
Bedankt, tuurlijk weet ik ook wel dat je het grappig bedoelt.  :Big Grin:  Humor is het mooiste wat er is. Kun je zo lekker mee relativeren en is goed voor je gestel.
Groetjes en een fijne dag morgen, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Tandartsbezoek achter de rug, een megagrote ontsteking onder de tand en in de tand en de tand valt niet meer te redden (door de stomme fout van een andere tandarts die haar werk niet goed heeft gedaan), dus nu antibiotica slikken en ook daktarin orale gel gebruiken omdat ook mijn tandvlees ontstoken is en morgen bellen naar het ziekenhuis om mijn zieke kies eruit te halen, dus dat is BALEN... maar ja er zijn ergere dingens in het leven dan een rotte kies... eigenlijk moeten er 2 uit maar we zullen al beginnen met 1 dus, degene die verdemd veel pijn doet dus..... en aangezien ik bloedverdunners neem moet dit in het ziekenhuis gebeuren onder toezicht door een stomatoloog... hopelijk gaat hij volgende week niet op reis, het is hier krokusverlof... want er is maar 1 stomatoloog in het ziekenhuis beschikbaar blijt blijt... genoeg gezaagd voor vandaag...


Jeetje Christel, dat is pech hebben. Maar snel eruit met die kies dan. 
Heel veel sterkte en succes en sterkte met de ingreep.

----------


## rudolf1959

> Ruud, veel succes met je heuporeratie en hopelijk daarna snel weer op de been... ik heb ook een heupprothese maar deze is geplaatst na het breken van mijn heup nu al bijna 6 jaar geleden... vraag voldoende pijnstilling na de operatie, je zal het nodig hebben... ha ik wil je niet bang maken hoor maar niet zeggen, het gaat wel, zagen tot je genoeg pijnstillers krijgt... in België hebben ze schrik om morfine te geven maar dan kan je het wel echt gebruiken want de dag na de operatie moet je je bed al uit en dat doet geen deugd... 
> Flo, ik ben echt de minuten aan het aftellen tot ik bij de tandarts mag gaan, nog 2 u en 15 minuten te wachten, ondertussen slik ik me suf aan pijnstillers die natuurlijk niet veel helpen, hopelijk wordt het echt geen wortelkanaalbehandeling dan mag ze de kies er gewoon uitsleuren van mij hoor, het hoeft niet meer en een tand wordt altijd brozer na zo'n wortelkanaalbehandeling en op de duur moet hij er dan toch uit (er moet er nog 1 uit maar dat moet in het ziekenhuis gebeuren omdat ik bloedverdunners slik en ja dan wil een gewone tandarts er niet aan beginnen brrr) ja en een brug dat kost hier ook enorm veel geld hoor, daar moet je ook een heel groot deel zelf voor ophoesten denk dat dit evenredig is met jullie in NL.... 
> Ik heb f... honger maar ik kan niets eten, doet te veel pijn, dus zal een glas cola worden om het hongergevoel toch wat te sussen en deze avond rijstpap (nee nee niet met gouden lepeltjes) maar met een gewone. 
> Normaal moest ik naar de gynea vandaag maar heb afgebeld, nu moet ik wel een maand wachten maar ik zag me niet 1 maand met tandpijn lopen (anders kon ik maar eerst zaterdagochtend om 9 uur bij de tandarts terecht en 10 of meer pijnstillers per dag is nu niet echt gezond te noemen) 
> Vandaag moest mijn broer onder het mes voor zijn hart, nu bang afwachten wat de uitslag is, hopelijk is de operatie gelukt, 't was nogal ingewikkeld wat ze gingen doen, nu wacht ik op een mailtje van mijn schoonzus... 
> Kissies allemaal


*Dank je Christel1, voor je wensen! Ik zal , als ik bij de chirurg kom, meteen vragen hoe dat zit, met die "napijn" dus! Maar uit ervaring bij mijn naasten, die ook die operatie hebben ondergaan, is de pijn die we nu hebben, nu de heup versleten is, veel erger dan wanneer we net geholpen zijn, maar dat moeten we dan maar eerst ervaren, toch?
Fijn weekend alvast en o ja,een fijne Carnaval, of doen jij daar in het mooie België niet aan?
Groetjesssssssssssssss!!, Ruud, Leiden, Nederland.*

----------


## christel1

He Ruud, naar het schijnt doet de vervanging van een heup minder pijn dan waarnee je zoals ik mijn heup gebroken hebt en daarvoor onder het mes moet maar onderschat het toch maar niet hoor... en ik had mijn heup gebroken op een woensdagavond en heb dan tot vrijdagnamiddag in tractie gelegen zodat de orthopedist meer plaats had om te kunnen werken en die operatie, ik weet niet hoe lang die geduurd heeft, het was 2 uur toen ze me plat gelegd hebben (onder narcose) en ik ben om 23 uur in mijn kamer wakker geworden (en ik kreeg niks meer te drinken, ik was woest want na een operatie wil ik eten en drinken) en binnen 15 jaar moet dit ding eruit want een heupprothese gaat maar 20 jaar mee en ik hou mijn hart al vast ... 
Carnaval vieren zal er dit weekend niet inzitten, ja in pyama hoor en vermomd ben ik al, heb een keigrote zwelling nu, ben precies een hamster langs ene kant van het abces in mijn mond, snel volgende week donderdag dan gaan ze de kies eruit halen, hopelijk alle 2 tegelijk want er zit ook nog een wortel in van een andere tand die eruit moet en nu veel yoghourt eten, rijstpap ed terwijl ik zo'n zin heb in frietjes van de frituur maar die kan ik niet bijten, krijg mijn mond bijna niet open dus en dan krijg je natuurlijk vieze goestingen he ??? Ik ga me nu een koffietje maken met veel zoetjes in, ja ja lekker ongezond en een stukje cake proberen te eten, lekkere boterroomcake van bij AH in Nederland mmm oh zo lekker, zal hem in kleine stukjes doen hoor....

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel..
Hej ..
Ken je Po-Ho olie ..ook wel Japanse olie genoemd ?
Is te vinden in apotheek of reform winkel ..
Het is 'n samenstelling van verschillende etherische oliën ...nogal sterk spul ...
Daarvan doe je enkele druppels op je tandvlees , aan de zere kies ! 
Bij mij hielp dat ...gebruik dat al jaren ...voor allerlei spierpijnen enz....
Ook goed voor de luchtwegen !! of om de mond/keel te spoelen bij ontstekingen !!
Is geen geneesmiddel ...verzacht wel de pijn !! ...zal de arts wel niet toegeven ...
Is te proberen waard .. ?....
gr..

----------


## christel1

He Raimun, 
Er zit een keigroot abces op mijn tand (eronder, erin en mijn tandvlees) en echt met al de medicatie die ik neem (ook voor mijn hart) durf ik niet zo maar te gaan experimenteren met andere middeltjes en volgende week donderdag mag hij eruit, zal ik dan effe gelukkig zijn maar die frietjes van de frituur waar ik nu zin in heb zullen dan nog langer moeten wachten en natuurlijk wat halen de kinderen gisteren toen ik niet kon koken en niet kon eten "frietjes van de frituur" natuurlijk en dat rook zo lekker, heb er 3 gegeten met stoofvleessaus op, kon er echt niet afblijven en ik heb reuzehonger... maar eten is effe te pijnlijk nu, goeie vermageringskuur zeker ??? ma ik ben niet te dik, jammer dus

----------


## rudolf1959

> He Ruud, naar het schijnt doet de vervanging van een heup minder pijn dan waarnee je zoals ik mijn heup gebroken hebt en daarvoor onder het mes moet maar onderschat het toch maar niet hoor... en ik had mijn heup gebroken op een woensdagavond en heb dan tot vrijdagnamiddag in tractie gelegen zodat de orthopedist meer plaats had om te kunnen werken en die operatie, ik weet niet hoe lang die geduurd heeft, het was 2 uur toen ze me plat gelegd hebben (onder narcose) en ik ben om 23 uur in mijn kamer wakker geworden (en ik kreeg niks meer te drinken, ik was woest want na een operatie wil ik eten en drinken) en binnen 15 jaar moet dit ding eruit want een heupprothese gaat maar 20 jaar mee en ik hou mijn hart al vast ... 
> Carnaval vieren zal er dit weekend niet inzitten, ja in pyama hoor en vermomd ben ik al, heb een keigrote zwelling nu, ben precies een hamster langs ene kant van het abces in mijn mond, snel volgende week donderdag dan gaan ze de kies eruit halen, hopelijk alle 2 tegelijk want er zit ook nog een wortel in van een andere tand die eruit moet en nu veel yoghourt eten, rijstpap ed terwijl ik zo'n zin heb in frietjes van de frituur maar die kan ik niet bijten, krijg mijn mond bijna niet open dus en dan krijg je natuurlijk vieze goestingen he ??? Ik ga me nu een koffietje maken met veel zoetjes in, ja ja lekker ongezond en een stukje cake proberen te eten, lekkere boterroomcake van bij AH in Nederland mmm oh zo lekker, zal hem in kleine stukjes doen hoor....


*Nou Cristel, sterkte dan maar met alles en hopenlijk ben je snel van alle ellende af! Whahah, ik ben ook doodop en loop de ganze dag in mijn pyama rond, ik ben gebroken van de stress en de vermoeidheid, ik kan echt heel moeilijk slapen 's nachts, ik lig maar te piekeren over mijn werk, maarja, genoeg erover gepraat nu, ok? Nogmaals sterkte en laat de cake je lekker smaken vrouwtje!*

----------


## christel1

He Ruud, 's avonds moet je je knop effe kunnen omschakelen als je gaat slapen... natuurlijk is dit niet makkelijk, ik ken het probleem hoor en onderschat het zeker niet en zeker als je net een andere functie gekregen hebt op je werk, je kent nog niet alles, je denkt dat je het nooit gaat kunnen, het wordt je soms allemaal te veel.... maar je baas heeft jou niet ontslagen dus denk ik dat hij het volste vertrouwen in jou heeft, dus trek je daar aan op en laat de kop niet hangen hoor. Een job moet je altijd aanleren en normaal zullen ze je wel genoeg tijd geven om het onder de knie te krijgen, kan me wel voorstellen dat je je zorgen maakt maar geloof me, eens je ermee weg bent dan wordt het een fluitje van een cent en ik ben een believer en jij hebt het hart op de juiste plaats hoor. 
Veel succes en zet je gedachten eens op 0 dit weekend en ga op een terrasje zitten als het weer wat meevalt...

----------


## rudolf1959

> He Ruud, 's avonds moet je je knop effe kunnen omschakelen als je gaat slapen... natuurlijk is dit niet makkelijk, ik ken het probleem hoor en onderschat het zeker niet en zeker als je net een andere functie gekregen hebt op je werk, je kent nog niet alles, je denkt dat je het nooit gaat kunnen, het wordt je soms allemaal te veel.... maar je baas heeft jou niet ontslagen dus denk ik dat hij het volste vertrouwen in jou heeft, dus trek je daar aan op en laat de kop niet hangen hoor. Een job moet je altijd aanleren en normaal zullen ze je wel genoeg tijd geven om het onder de knie te krijgen, kan me wel voorstellen dat je je zorgen maakt maar geloof me, eens je ermee weg bent dan wordt het een fluitje van een cent en ik ben een believer en jij hebt het hart op de juiste plaats hoor. 
> Veel succes en zet je gedachten eens op 0 dit weekend en ga op een terrasje zitten als het weer wat meevalt...


*Dank je Cristel, maar dit speelt al sinds 14-11-2011 hoor, maar wel lief van je hoor! ;-)*

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooi vandaag voel ik me redelijk, want heb vet last van me rug, komt door gsiteren...

Gisteren:
Had ik stage,, 's morgens bij groep 2 echt vet chill waren maar een paar leerlingen die meosten werken dus dat was heel erg heerlijk. "s middags deed ik een invalles bij groep 5 dat was echt chill gewoon lekker alleen voor de klas staan dus dat was wel tof en daarna had ik met groep 6 crea=)
's avonds bij me therapeut geweest, mojooo die vind wel in je rug waar je last van hebt enzo hoor,, maargoed dus nu heb ik nog last van me rug,, gatsiedarrie ach overleven we wel weer, dus dit weekend maar een relax weekend houden vrees ik.. 

Liefs,

----------


## anMa

Hallo
Rudolf enChristel
Heel veel sterkte gewenst met alles wat jullie hebben genoemd
Soms is het leven geen pretje als je van alles mankeert en pijn hebt
om het zomaar te zeggen
Je moet erdoorheen
Daarna ben je weer sterker geworden van alles
Houd jullie sterk
Maar toch HEEL VEEL STERKTE gewenst :Smile: 
groetjes anMa

----------


## rudolf1959

> Hallo
> Rudolf enChristel
> Heel veel sterkte gewenst met alles wat jullie hebben genoemd
> Soms is het leven geen pretje als je van alles mankeert en pijn hebt
> om het zomaar te zeggen
> Je moet erdoorheen
> Daarna ben je weer sterker geworden van alles
> Houd jullie sterk
> Maar toch HEEL VEEL STERKTE gewenst
> groetjes anMa


*Dank je wel, anMa!! Lief van je!! ;-)*

----------


## christel1

Nou Ruud, dat is nog maar een kleine 3 maand dat je je nieuwe job aan het doen bent dus dat is nog heel kort hoor en op 3 maanden kan je echt niet alles kennen en begrijpen en kunnen... je mag hoge eisen stellen aan jezelf maar niet echt dat je er depressief van wordt hoor. Niet evident natuurlijk maar iedereen heeft zo'n periode als je een andere job moet uitoefenen op een werk hoor. Toen ik in het begin begon bij de NMBS dan werkte ik op de perrons (jullie noemen dat perrontoezicht of zoiets), daarna ben ik naar een klein seinhuis gegaan, dus terug iets anders studeren, dan naar een groot seinhuis en ander systeem dus terug studeren en dan moest ik van de grote baas tegen mijn zin naar het bureau om daar alles op papier te zetten wat er in het station moest gebeuren... Dik tegen mijn goesting om het op zijn vlaams te zeggen maar mijn baas kende me toen al 10 jaar en ik had alle watertjes doorzwommen op het terrein en hij kon mijn ervaring op het bureau dan ook heel goed gebruiken en ik had niks te vertellen natuurlijk, de baas zijn wil is wet... maar heb het me daarna nooit beklaagd hoor, zeker omdat ze iemand nodig hadden die niet alleen zijn job kende maar dan ook nog eens perfect tweetalig was... 'tja .... dus hou je goed vent, je kan het wel, geloof het maar...

----------


## christel1

Ha en nu ben ik al een keigrote hamster geworden, het abces zit nu al langs 2 kanten... heb echt een dubbele kin nu... niet echt mooi te noemen hoor but I will survive...

----------


## Flogiston

Poeh... en je moet nog tot donderdag...

Sterkte!

----------


## christel1

Dank u Flo, je geeft me nu echt heel veel moed se.... lol

----------


## christel1

Veel sterkte aan onze Noorderburen, leef mee met jullie, hopelijk houdt Prins Friso er geen letsels aan over aan zijn skie ongeval alhoewel ze beter binnen de pistes waren gebleven maar een ongeluk is snel gebeurd....

----------


## rudolf1959

> Veel sterkte aan onze Noorderburen, leef mee met jullie, hopelijk houdt Prins Friso er geen letsels aan over aan zijn skie ongeval alhoewel ze beter binnen de pistes waren gebleven maar een ongeluk is snel gebeurd....


*Dank je voor je medeleven Cristel, het leeft erg hier,we hopen op het beste voor hen! ;-)*

----------


## anMa

Hallo christel
Kun jij die afspraak niet wat eerder maken dan donderdag?
Je kunt er maar vanaf zijn
Dit lijkt me niet gezond om er zolang mee te rondlopen
Gewoon brutaal zijn en zeggen dat je eerder wilt
Sterkte hoor
Groetjes

----------


## christel1

He AnMa, de ontsteking moet eerst weg zijn, ben nu AB aan het slikken want ik kon normaal morgen ook maar dan in een ander ziekenhuis, wel afhankelijk van het ziekenhuis waar ik nu ga maar ze vonden het te vroeg, eerst mijn AB kuur afmaken dus, zou er ook liever al vanaf zijn hoor maar ja, soms lukt het en soms niet en de ontsteking zit er nog altijd, dus morgen naar de HA om een vervolg receptje voor de AB kuur want denk niet dat dit anders goed komt voor donderdag...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me echt zo´n oud wijf... Gatsie.. heb pokke last van me rug weeet gewoon neit meer hoe ik moet zitten lopen staan liggen=( Gatverdamme=( Zeg echt nooit weer he dat ik last van me rug heb tegen de therapeut haha Maar goed......

----------


## anMa

Ja dat verklaart het christel
De ontsteking die moet eerst weg zijn
Wens je beterschap
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

Ik moet toegeven dat ik aanvankelijk even dacht dat de medische stand van zaken in België slechter was dan in Nederland. Want zulke klachten maken je toch tot spoedgeval. Niet dat je binnen een half uur moet worden behandeld, maar wel nog dezelfde dag.

Leek mij, althans.

Nu begrijp ik wat de reden is. Eerst moet de zwelling weg, en de ontsteking. Dan pas is snijden zinvol en verantwoord. Zit wat in, ja, hoe vervelend het ook is.

Christel, sterkte met het doorkomen van de komende dagen.

Beginnen de antibiotica al te werken? Ik zou na drie tot vier dagen toch een eerste effect verwachten, minder pijn en/of minder zwelling.

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb ook weleens ontstekingen gehad, om de pijn weg te halen maken ze een gaatje achter de tand/kies waardoor de druk eraf gehaald wordt en de etter van die ontsteking eruit kan in combi met anti biotica. Duurt normaal gesproken 1 week voordat alle resten eruit waren bij mij

Sterkte christel

----------


## christel1

Neetje en Flo, de tandarts had voorgesteld om er een gaatje in te boren hoor maar het deed al zo verschrikkelijk veel pijn gewoon al door er op te drukken dat ik het echt niet aandurfde om haar te laten boren... (broekschijtertje) maar de ontsteking is al veel geminderd, kan al terug iets vast eten zoals pasta enzo zonder echt veel pijn te hebben. En heb vandaag ook nog geen pijnstillers moeten slikken en de zwelling is aan het weg trekken (ha ben ik geen hamstertje meer) en nu neem ik dus al van donderdagavond AB en heb nog een vervolgkuur gevraagd aan de HA want het is toch het beste dat ik de AB blijf innemen tot de ontsteking volledig weg is en ik naar de stomatoloog kan om dat ding eruit te snijden... 
En ik ga dan ook een prijsofferte vragen (lijkt precies op de prijsofferte voor een nieuwe auto of zo) voor het plaatsen van 2 X 4 tanden, een implantaat of een gewoon uitneembaar tandgebit (maar dan voel ik me zo oud) maar anders heb ik onderaan beneden geen kiezen meer en dan wordt eten misschien wel een pak moeilijker en ik heb me voorgenomen om dan ook te stoppen met roken, zal na de operatie toch al een week niet mogen roken en dat is de zwaarste tijd en ik zal jullie hulp nog dik nodig hebben als ik zin heb in een peuk... maar ik wil nu ook het risico niet oplopen om een infectie op te doen na het uitsnijden van 2 tanden want dit kan nare gevolgen hebben (bloedvergiftiging enzo) en ik heb hier nog een paar kinderen rondlopen en een hond en kat om voor te zorgen en ook mijn ventje niet vergeten dus... en voor mijn algemene gezondheid zal het ook beter zijn (cardio zit al bijna 2 jaar te zagen, mijn broers en zus ook en de kinderen).... Dus nu mag ik nog volop doempen, na donderdag finish.... ik zal op tijd en stond een gil laten dus, nicotinefreakje dat ik ben... misschien eens een dag op het zuipen zetten, nee nee hoor, ik drink wel een glaasje wijn maar nu ook niet alle dagen, enkel in het weekend bij mijn eten en dan soms nog niet, dit weekend al niets gedronken, AB en drinken gaan niet samen... maar ik denk wel dat ik van de mannen en de vrouwen hier genoeg steun zal krijgen hoor, ben ik zeker van, jullie zijn allemaal schatjes

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel 

""_Denken is iets , zeggen is meer , doen is alles !!_  :Wink: 
Succes met je voornemens  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

hahaha, vandaag toch wat leuks meegemaakt......nou ja leuk.....toch wel, nooit eerder beleefd...zat op een drukke snelweg in de spits.....begeeft mn koppeling het opeens, ik naar de vluchtstrook en ANWB gebeld, kon/mocht niet verder rijden dus takel/sleep auto gebeld door hun en zat prinsheerlijk in een onwijs grote auto met achterop ons kleine autootje en zo toch nog thuisgekomen en het was gezellig, een leuke sleepmonteur.
zo weer eens iets dat je ws hooguit zelden gebeurt.
over de kosten van de auto denk ik maar even niet aan.....!

----------


## gossie

wat leuk Sietske, ik zie het ook zo voor me. Lekker in die grote Hummler, Sleepauto, en jullie autootje aan de sleep. :Smile:  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voelde ik me redelijk.. Maar nu voel ik me tijdelijk goed, mijn vriendin heeft gehoord dat ze geen uitzaaiingen heeft in de lymphe klieren.
Ze is nog opgenomen.

----------


## sietske763

lieve gossie, dat is goed nieuws dat het niet in de klieren zit.....logisch dat je zegt; tijdelijk, want er is altijd kans op micrometastasen, maar dat is nu even niet aan de orde, ben blij voor je meiss!

----------


## rudolf1959

> hahaha, vandaag toch wat leuks meegemaakt......nou ja leuk.....toch wel, nooit eerder beleefd...zat op een drukke snelweg in de spits.....begeeft mn koppeling het opeens, ik naar de vluchtstrook en ANWB gebeld, kon/mocht niet verder rijden dus takel/sleep auto gebeld door hun en zat prinsheerlijk in een onwijs grote auto met achterop ons kleine autootje en zo toch nog thuisgekomen en het was gezellig, een leuke sleepmonteur.
> zo weer eens iets dat je ws hooguit zelden gebeurt.
> over de kosten van de auto denk ik maar even niet aan.....!




*Wat leuk Sietske dat je het zo opgevat hebt! Ja, die mensen van die sleepbedrijven weten soms echt wel mensen met pech op te beuren, want ze treffen meestal chaggerijnige mensen aan, die ergen met panne staan. Deze mensen, van deze tak van hulpverlening, zijn echt onmisbaar en verdienen dan ook een grote pluim. Dat je kopppeling het niet meer doet komt denk ik dat je koppelingsplaat en drukgroep kapot is, maar is goed te herstellen hoor al kost het wel weer snel zo'n paar honderd euro, maarja, het materiaal zijn de kosten niet, het is het arbeidsloon hé? Nou Sietske, veel sterkte met je auto en dat hij maar snel gerepareerd mag zijn, nog veel vielige kilometers!
Groetjesssssssssssss,

Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, fijn dat de ontsteking aan het afnemen is. Gelukkig, kun je ook weer wat meer eten.  :Embarrassment:  Zo, van plan te stoppen met roken, goed van jou, wij zullen je steunen.  :Wink:  Sterkte met de laadste loodjes.
@ Sietske, zo maak je nog eens wat mee. Fijn dat je het zo naar de zin hebt gehad, hopenlijk vallen de kosten van de reparatie mee.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
@ Suske, druk, druk, druk, nog een paar daagjes..... dan zal je menneke ook wel totoloss zijn, of niet, ha-ha  :Stick Out Tongue:  Sterkte hé, en denk aan jezelf. Liefs
@ Dolfijnjorien, beterschap met je rug. Groetjes
@ Gossie, wat een fijn nieuws voor je vriendin. Ik ben blij voor jou en voor haar.  :Smile: 
@ Neetje, houd de moed erin. Groetjes
@ Raimun, jij weet alles altijd zo mooi te formuleren, jij kleurt onze dag.  :Wink: 
@ Rudolf, ook jij sterkte met alles, houd de moed erin
Alle andere, Anma, Flogiston, Elisabeth (is nog lekker aan het genieten, geloof ik) nog een fijne dag vandaag.
Ik voel mij redelijk vandaag, wel wat onrustig, maar dat schijnt erbij te horen!

----------


## christel1

Nooit plezant als je in panne staat met de wagen he Sietske ??? 
Ik heb ooit eens een ongeval gehad op de meest leuke plaats van het land, net voor het Koninklijke paleis in Laken, ja ja voor de koning zijn deur dus, ik kan het je verzekeren, de voormalige Rijkswacht heeft er nog nooit zo snel gestaan (lees 30 seconden)... en dat in volle spits natuurlijk en de takeldienst stond daar ook heel snel hoor en de brandweer want ja auto'tje was total loss (perte totale voor de vlamingen) en ja al de olie was eruit gelopen en de dag erna mocht ik nog eens bij de koning op bezoek, allé bij de Rijkswacht om het PV op te vragen dat opgesteld was na het ongeluk (stond er een toeter op zijne rem voor me en ja ik moest het fietspad op maar dat was afgeschermd met van die betonnen hoge dingens in de weg dus onderkant van mijn auto volledig naar de vaantjes) maar ik moet zeggen, wel een snelle service van de pechdienst, Rijkswacht en brandweer en een dagje verlof want ik was op weg naar mijn werk maar ben nooit aangekomen en dan moest het ook lukken, geen belkrediet meer op mijn gsm, dus gsm geleend van iemand anders kon ik mijn werk niet opbellen en ook de pechdienst niet.. 
Sietske, hopelijk kan je auto'tje nog gemaakt worden want een nieuwe koppeling steken is wel prijzig, hier bij ons toch... 
En verder, jullie zijn allemaal schatjes, nu ga ik eens beginnen met opruimen want het ziet er hier niet uit met al mijn tandperikelen had ik niet veel zin om te beginnen poetsen dus nu eventjes invliegen want donderdagnamiddag (steek een kaarsje aan om 15 uur) mogen er 2 tanden uitgehaald worden, leuk vooruitzicht toch voor het weekend he ? Uithalen, naaien en weer niets meer eten of ja vla, yoghourt, lekkere tiramisu (ne mens zou voor minder een tand laten uithalen, allé 2)...

----------


## dotito

Laatste tijd beetje druk met van alles en nog wat. Ja solliciteren vraagt enorm veel tijd. Heb al wat respons gehad, maar elke keer met negatief nieuws. Weet je....vind dat niet zo erg ze. Zo kunnen ze niet zeggen dat ik geen moeite doe  :Smile:  

Voor de rest gaat het over algemeen redelijk met me. Heb nu wel wat hoofdpijn en last van mijn buik. Maar dat is van tante rooske  :Frown:  zie er altijd zo vanaf pff....


Wil iedereen heel veel liefs en sterkte toewensen  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Vandaag voel ik me helemaal vrolijk!

Ik fietste van het station naar huis. Halverwege hoorde ik hem opeens: de merel!

Hij floot dat typische merellied, dat prachtige gezang dat hij vormt uit zo enorm veel verschillende toonhoogtes. Het prachtigste vogelgezang dat ik ken, en dat je alleen in het voorjaar hoort.

Ik had dit lied sinds vorig jaar niet meer gehoord. En nu was het er weer!

In mijn straat zong de merel nog niet. Maar dat zal niet lang meer duren. Nog maar heel even, en ik word 's ochtends zoetjes gewekt door dit allermooiste lied. Ik zal weer regelmatig te laat op mijn werk verschijnen, omdat ik half slapend, half wakker in bed blijf liggen, enkel om van het merelgezang te genieten.

De merel gaat weer zingen. Het voorjaar komt eraan!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me niet echt super vrolijk,,, nog steeds heel erg last van me rug=( Vandaog ook weer veel op de bank gelegen, kon dit keer wel wat meer zitten jippie 
morgen ma ff naar stage toe,, this toch maar een halve dag en doe veel remedial teaching lessen (extra instructies, extra oefenen enzo) Dus dan mag ik lekker veel zitten=) Dus dan komt het vast goed! Want word hier in huis gewoon compleet gek!!! Kan dus ook echt niet maar dan ook niet stil zitten, moet gewoon echt weer aan de slag morgen! na 3,5 dagen niks doen word tijd om wat te doen! + nog 1 weekje nouja 3 dagen en dan is het vakantie :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

> *Wat leuk Sietske dat je het zo opgevat hebt! Ja, die mensen van die sleepbedrijven weten soms echt wel mensen met pech op te beuren, want ze treffen meestal chaggerijnige mensen aan, die ergen met panne staan. Deze mensen, van deze tak van hulpverlening, zijn echt onmisbaar en verdienen dan ook een grote pluim. Dat je kopppeling het niet meer doet komt denk ik dat je koppelingsplaat en drukgroep kapot is, maar is goed te herstellen hoor al kost het wel weer snel zo'n paar honderd euro, maarja, het materiaal zijn de kosten niet, het is het arbeidsloon hé? Nou Sietske, veel sterkte met je auto en dat hij maar snel gerepareerd mag zijn, nog veel vielige kilometers!
> Groetjesssssssssssss,
> 
> Ruud, Leiden.*


dank je Ruud,
gelukkig ben ik meestal wel positief, kan vaak uit nare dingen toch weer wat leuks halen.
t zijn de kleine dingen die het doen!!

----------


## rudolf1959

> Vandaag voel ik me helemaal vrolijk!
> 
> Ik fietste van het station naar huis. Halverwege hoorde ik hem opeens: de merel!
> 
> Hij floot dat typische merellied, dat prachtige gezang dat hij vormt uit zo enorm veel verschillende toonhoogtes. Het prachtigste vogelgezang dat ik ken, en dat je alleen in het voorjaar hoort.
> 
> Ik had dit lied sinds vorig jaar niet meer gehoord. En nu was het er weer!
> 
> In mijn straat zong de merel nog niet. Maar dat zal niet lang meer duren. Nog maar heel even, en ik word 's ochtends zoetjes gewekt door dit allermooiste lied. Ik zal weer regelmatig te laat op mijn werk verschijnen, omdat ik half slapend, half wakker in bed blijf liggen, enkel om van het merelgezang te genieten.
> ...


*Dank je Flogiston, dat je mij er ook aan herinner dat er meer dingen in het leven zijn zoals dit zingen van een Merel! Ik gaat er ook weer eens op letten en misschien wel lekker wandelen in het bos, om het daar misschien ook waar te nemen, misschien geeft me dat rust in mijn hoofd en lichaam, en vrolijkt het mij misschien wat op! Fijn dat jij er zo vrolijk en blij van wordt, fijn om te lezen! Geniet er maar veel van!
Nogmaals dank!
Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.*

----------


## rudolf1959

*Hallo lieve allemaal, allemaal hartelijke dank voor jullie lieve en oprechte reactie's aan mij!! Ik ben erg blij dat deze site er is en dat jullie mij er een beetje bij betrekken in alles, ondanks dat jullie het eigenlijk ook moeilijk hebben met jullie problemen! Ik wist niet dat een mens soms zo neerslachtig, moe, en angstig kan zijn. Ik slaap heel slecht en alles is zo onwerkelijk geworden, het lijkt wel of ik in een hele grote droom leef, waar ikzelf de hoofdrol in speel, maar helaas het is de realiteit! Morgen moet ik naar de bedrijfsarts, ik weet alleen niet hoe ik me moet opstelllen tegenover hem, want ik ben uiteindelijk ziek en overspannen door mijn werk, en ik ben bang dat hij me op de één of andere manier nu al gaat proberen om aan de gang te gaan, alwaar ik echt nog niet aan toe ben. Uit de telefonische gesprekken met mijn teamleidster heb ik vaag begrepen dat het jammer is dat het zo is gelopen, na de reorganisatie en dat ik mijn nieuwe job niet aankan, en dat ze voorlopig een andere persoon gaan aannemen om mijn werk voort te zetten. Ik werk daar al 24 jaar en ben bang dat ik, netzoals 7 andere collega's van mij, straks me ontslag zal gaan krijgen, want ze bellen me niet meer en doen heel vreemd. Ze zeiden dat ze juist heel positief over mij waren, maar dat ik nu al voor de 2e keer "overspannen"thuis ben, en dat dit in mijn proeftijd is van mijn nieuwe functie, dus dat dit consequenties gaat geven is een feit. Ik zit me nu vanalles in mijn hoofd te halen, waardoor ik mij niet prettig gaat voelen. Ik denk steeds; "Kunnen ze me ontslaan, of neem ik dan zelf ontslag", als het bovenstaande van kracht wordt, want ik werk er tenslotte al 24 jaar en dan zijn mijn dienstjaren, met deze functie, toch niet opnieuw ingegaan? Straks zeggen ze dat ikzelf ontsllag heb genomen, omdat ik mijn nieuwe job niet aankan, en dan komt mijn misschien toekomstige uitkering in gevaar, maar dat kan toch eigenlijk niet? Ik gaat, als er sprake is van ontslag, er uiteraard niet mee accoord, en ik zit ook op een nieuwe rechterheup te wachten, alwaar ik 8 Maart a.s. heen moet ( Orthopead), in een ander ziekenhuis dan waar ik eerst liep, want nu dit allemaal speelt, wil ik niet geholpen worden in het ziekenhuis waar ik werk, want ik was hier namelijk eerst onder behandeling. Kortom lieve mensen, ik ben er nog lang niet en de zenuwen gieren me soms door het lichaam als ik aan alles denk, de toekomst, mijn werk, mijn toekomstige operatie, komt het allemaal goed? Ik ben eerlijk gezegt er doodnerveus door en ik tril soms over heel mijn lichaam. Ook heeft de huisarts mij aangemeld bij de GGZ, voor professionele hulp om dit allemaal te verwerken, want hij weet anders ook niet hoe hij mij kan helpen, en medicijnen tegen de spanning etc. wil hij mij niet voorschrijven, omdat ik in het verleden veel van deze hebt geslikt, zoals Efexor, Seroxat, Diazepam, Themazepam, en er destijds, ook met hulp van de GGZ er helemaal vanaf gekomen, en ik slikte deze medicijnen al jaren hoor, maarja, ik zou nu toch wel af en toe een Diazepammetje willen hebben, maar hij zegt laten we het zo lang mogelijk uitstellen. Okay lieve mensen, sorry dat ik zoveel problemen van mezelf opschrijf, want jullie hebbem uiteindelijk genoeg aan jullie eigen "problemen", toch?
In iedergeval weten jullie nu wat meer van mijn situatie, waarom ik in de ziektewet zit en waarom ik zo blij ben dat deze site bestaat, en dat ik zo af en toe even mijn "frustratie's en problemen" van me af kan schrijven, want momenteel voel ik me elke dag anders en ik wil me wel weer eens wat lekkerder voelen, en een nacht goed kunnen slapen, maarja, ik zal eerst uiteindelijk eerst nog door een heel traject heen moeten eer dat ik, denk ik, mij weer wat beter zal gaan voelen.
Iedereen alvast bedankt voor het lezen,
Met de allervriendelijkste groetjes,
Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.*

----------


## Suske'52

Ruud  :Smile:  dat is een grote boterham om te verteren ...... :Smile:  zo zegt men dit hier ....Oost-vlaanderen/ Belgiê.... Na 24 jaren loopbaan ...is dit niet fijn ...maar de maatschappij bestaat uit presteren ...in de huidige tijd zal het niet snel veranderen .... ik stuur je heel veel kracht toe ..... :Smile:  Sterkte  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Een beetje triest, we zijn met ons oude auto'tje naar de keuring geweest en hij is afgekeurd, allé we gaan er nog 1 kost aan doen en volgend jaar moet hij naar de eeuwige jachtvelden... er komen te veel kosten aan en mijn dochter was mee en die kerel heeft al een oogje dichtgeknepen voor haar lief snoetje maar er zat ook een gat in de onderkant en dat moet wel gelast worden.... dus ongeveer 200 euro kosten aan maar de remleidingen beginnen te verslijten, de banden, de trommelremmen en ja als we dat allemaal moeten laten vervangen dan stoppen we er beter mee, we hebben er dan toch 4 jaar mee gereden, heb er mijn kinderen leren in autorijden en in juli studeert mijn dochter af en hopelijk vindt ze snel werk en kan ze zichzelf een auto'ke kopen, ik neem toch meestal de trein of zo en 3 auto's kunnen we ons nu niet echt permitteren, mijn zoon heeft zijn leasingwagen en mijn dochter zal als ze gaat werken ook wel met de wagen moeten rijden en mama, ja in het weekend zit ik al bij ons ventje en in de week zal ik het dan 's avonds doen als ik veel boodschappen moet hebben of met de fiets of te voet... dus volgend jaar 17 maart uitvaartplechtigheid voor ons ford ka'tje... hij gaat naar de eeuwige jachtvelden...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Wat jammer van je auto.  :Frown:  Jij kunt hem net zo goed gebruiken. Ja, die kosten kunnen snel oplopen, vervelend. Ik hoop dat ie 't nog even volhoud. 
Sterkte vandaag bij de kaakchirurg.

----------


## jolanda27

Verdrietig.  :Frown: 
Komt wel weer goed, maar nu even niet.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Gezocht : 12000 leden die me allemaal 1 euro op mijn bankrekening willen storten... kan ik gelijk een nieuwe auto gaan bestellen... of 8000 leden is ook al genoeg hoor, vind ik al een kleine nieuwe wagen voor... dat zou maar eens de max zijn zeker ? voor iedereen een peulschil (wat is nou 1 euro... ) en ik zou er heel gelukkig en blij mee zijn :-) 
Jolanda, hopelijk schijnt de zon morgen en ga je je een beetje beter voelen...

----------


## anMa

Hallo Rudolf
Allereerst de grootste complimenten voor jou 
Omdat het jou gelukt is om van deze medicijnen af te komen
Je bent een sterk persoon dat het je gelukt is
Dat weet ik uit eigen ervaring
Na 15 jaar prozac en tranxene heb ik ook de weg terug afgelegd om ervan af te komen
Nu gebruik ik al 7 jaar niets meer dus ik hoop dat jij het ook vol zult houden
Het leven wordt hierdoor alleen maar beter
Moeilijke tijden gaan ook voorbij zonder deze pillen
Ik stuur jou mijn beste wensen en wens je sterkte in deze moeilijke tijd.
Groetjes anMa :Cool:

----------


## rudolf1959

> Hallo Rudolf
> Allereerst de grootste complimenten voor jou 
> Omdat het jou gelukt is om van deze medicijnen af te komen
> Je bent een sterk persoon dat het je gelukt is
> Dat weet ik uit eigen ervaring
> Na 15 jaar prozac en tranxene heb ik ook de weg terug afgelegd om ervan af te komen
> Nu gebruik ik al 7 jaar niets meer dus ik hoop dat jij het ook vol zult houden
> Het leven wordt hierdoor alleen maar beter
> Moeilijke tijden gaan ook voorbij zonder deze pillen
> ...


*Beste anMa, 
Dank je wel voor het compliment, maar ik heb het op dit moment wel even moeilijk hoor, phfffffff, ik moet straks naar mijn bedrijfsarts en ik ben bang dat ze me een aansteller vinden en dat ik weer snel aan de slag zal moeten,. maar dat gaat echt niet, ik ben angstig, bang en beverig als ik er aan denk, mijn hart bonst in mijn borst nu,ik ben echt goed overspannen, maarja, ook zal dit wel weer over gaan, hoop ik, het is in iedergeval geen prettig gevoel nu. Ik heb overal zogenaamde pijntjes ook, maar je gaat nu op alles letten ook hé? En bij het minste geringste denk je al wat.Van jou is het ook toppie dat je al 7 jaar van de medicijnen af bent, chapeau hoor! Nogmaal, hartelijke dank voor je wensen en ik wens jou ook alle goeds en geluk toe!
Met de vriendelijke groetjes!
Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland*

----------


## Suske'52

Jolanda  :Smile:  Verdrietig ... laat het toe  :Wink: .....morgen komt er een andere dag hé .... :Wink:   :Smile:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:  

Rudolf  :Smile:  met één dagje seffens ...niet lopen ...eerst stappen .... :Wink:  :Smile:  als ik jou situatie zo lees .... dit is niet, op enkele weken in orde ......geduld ...nog eens geduld .... :Wink:  met de nodige hulp .....die heb je nodig .....kom je er wel ....maar jij moet het doen  :Wink:  :Smile:  Nd. operatie/ revalidatie .... zal je er misschien wel anders tegen aankijken ...hoop ik voor jou ... :Wink:  Sterkte !!!!! 

@ christel  :Smile:  Jij bent een slim meisje ... :Smile:  :Wink:  1 euro dat is niks hé  :Wink: .... x 12.000 of 8.000 goed bekeken .. :Big Grin:  ik steun je alvast ... :Wink:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  Succes !!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> Gezocht : 12000 leden die me allemaal 1 euro op mijn bankrekening willen storten... kan ik gelijk een nieuwe auto gaan bestellen... of 8000 leden is ook al genoeg hoor, vind ik al een kleine nieuwe wagen voor... dat zou maar eens de max zijn zeker ? voor iedereen een peulschil (wat is nou 1 euro... ) en ik zou er heel gelukkig en blij mee zijn :-) 
> Jolanda, hopelijk schijnt de zon morgen en ga je je een beetje beter voelen...


Christel ik ga je helpen zoeken !  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Heb ff 'n slechte paar dagen zeg ... 1 stap vooruit, 2 terug. Veel pijn, morgen weer fysio, wel nodig

----------


## sietske763

lieve jolanda,
,k begrijp je heel goed,
sterkte meiss!!
(de zon gaat echt weer schijnen!!)

@neetje, sterkte joh, je bent goed bezig en ook voor jou komen weer goede dagen!
sterkte met de pijn!

----------


## rudolf1959

*Lieve Vrienden hier allemaal,

Ik ben gisteren bij de bedrijfsarts geweest en heb ruim 3 kwartier met hem zitten praten over mijn problemen. Ik ging erheen met het lood in mijn schoenen, omdat deze man zijn spreekuur houd in het ziekenhuis alwaar ikzelf werk, en ik kan op dit moment even niets van mijn werk hebben, zelfs het gebouw kan ik niet zien ( b.t.w., is dit iets geks, of hoort dat bij het "overspannen" zijn?). Ik heb goed met die betreffende arts kunnen praten, en hij toonde één en al begrip naar mijn persoon. We hebben het over van alles gehad ( reorganisatie), waardoor het allemaal zover met mij is gekomen. Hij denkt dat ik nu niet op de goede plek zit en het werk, wat zeer zwaar en intensief is, niet zo goed aankan, mede doordat ik te "perfectionistisch" ben en een zeer gevoelig mens ben ( een "gevoelsmens") . Hij schrijft mij ook, netzoals de huisarts, voorlopig even afstand van het ziekenhuis/werk te nemen en rust te houden, en wil wachten totdat ik hulp heb van proffesionals ( psygoloog, maatschappelijk werk, psychiater) alwaar de huisarts mij voor heeft aangemeld bij de plaatselijke GGZ ( Geestelijke Gezondheids Zorg). We hebben afgesproken dat we over 2 weken ( 08 Maart) weer elkaar even spreken. Verders gaat hij praten met mijn meerdere over een eventuele andere baan binnen het ziekenhuis, want dat deze functie niets voor mij is is volgens hem een feit, mede doordat ik eerdaags een nieuwe heup krijg en dat ik in die vorige functie veel moest lopen, wat nu, op dit moment echt niet kan, doordat ik ontzettend veel pijn hebt. Ik ging eerlijk gezegd wat "opgelucht"naar huis, bij hem vandaan, want ik ben echt bang voor ontslag etc, maar dat is nu niet aan de orde zei die, voorlopig nog niet. Dit luchtte mij wel wat op, want ik ging altijd graag naar mijn werk en ik moet er eerlijk gezegt niet aan denken om nu al, op 52 jarige leeftijd, de hele dag thuis te zitten, al vind ik het nu, nu ik overspannen ben, het heerlijk dat ik even rust in mijn kop kan krijgen, al is dit zeer moeilijk, want je zit toch soms even aan alles te denken, de toekomst, mijn a.s. operatie etc etc. Hij zei ook dat dit weleens een lang traject zou kunnen gaan worden, want ik zit er echt goed doorheen, mede doordat ze het niet hebben zien aankomen terwijl ik in de eerste week van de reorganisatie al een week ben thuis geweest met deze klachten die ik nu heb. Ik loop er dus al sinds half November 2011 mee rond. Ik loop ook bij de bedrijfsmaatschappelijkwerkster, maar wat er nu allemaal speelt daar weet zij nog niets vanaf, want ik heb pas half maart weer een afspraak met haar, maar eigenlijk heb ik bij haar het gevoel dat zij eigenlijk niets voor mij kan betekenen, want er is helemaal geen klik tussen ons, die ik toendertijd wel had ( ik heb eerder bij de GGZ gelopen) bij de mensen van de plaatselijke GGZ, deze mensen hadden mij toen uitermate goed geholpen. Lieve mensen, het is een heel verhaal steeds wat ik schrijf en ik hoop niet dat ik jullie met mijn problemen verveel, want ik voel me wel een verplicht om jullie te informeren over mijn toestand, want jullie zijn allemaal, stuk voor stuk, even lief met jullie vriendelijke berichtjes en steunbetuigingen, dat geeft je toch een hart onder de riem, want het is echt fijn als er iemand is die naar je luisterd en met huilt en met je lacht, toch? Ik wens jullie allemaal alvast veel sterkte en kracht met jullie "problemen en narigheden" , want uiteindelijk zijn we door ons "leed"op deze , overigens geweldige, site beland, waardoor we steun en vertrouwen bijelkaar kunnen zoeken, en ik meen dit zeer oprecht!
Tot schrijfs allemaal en alvast veel liefde en steun!
Fijn weekend, geniet ervan ( indien mogelijk)
xxx, Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.*

----------


## Flogiston

Ruud, fijn dat je je gevoelens met ons deelt. Het lijkt me ook fijn voor jezelf dat je dat doet, je kunt hier "je ei kwijt", als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.

Heel fijn voor je dat je zo'n goed gesprek hebt gehad! En vooral dat die bedrijfsarts je _begrijpt_ en _accepteert_, want dat is op dit moment het allerbelangrijkste.

Ik houd het nu even kort, want ik moet er zometeen vandoor, maar ik wilde toch even wat zeggen, vandaar dit bericht.

Ik wil je iets meegeven wat ik van een aantal collega's heb gehoord die een tijd overspannen / overwerkt thuis hebben gezeten. Sommige een paar weken, andere bijna een heel jaar. Maar allemaal zeiden ze na afloop, toen ze weer hersteld waren, hetzelfde: ze hadden niet gedacht dat ze zo enorm veel 'krediet' hadden, zo enorm veel 'goodwill', bij hun collega's, hun vrienden, en hun omgeving. Toen ze ontdekten hoeveel 'krediet' en 'goodwill' ze werkelijk hadden, was dat een grote steun voor ze.

Ik denk dat hetzelfde ook voor jou geldt. Kijkend naar al mijn collega's die met ditzelfde ervaringsverhaal kwamen, denk ik dat ook jouw collega's en jouw ex-collega's jou beslist niet als "afgeschreven loser" of zo zullen zien, maar dat ze jou zien zoals je bent: hardwerkend, goedwillend, maar nu door omstandigheden even stukgelopen. Het ligt niet aan jou als persoon, het ligt aan de omstandigheden waarin je terechtkwam.

Ik hoop dat ik je hiermee een beetje heb kunnen helpen.

En ik hoop dat je, op jouw tempo, een goede richting zult kunnen vinden om weer met plezier verder te kunnen gaan.

De eerste tekenen zijn in ieder geval positief. Veel sterkte met de rest van het traject!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ruud,
Ook van mij even een korte reactie.
Ik ben blij voor je dat je een begripvolle bedrijfsarts tegenover je hebt gehad, die naar je geluisterd heeft. Het zal je inderdaad wat lucht gegeven hebben.
Dat je nu behoefte hebt aan wat rust is helemaal niet vreemd, je hebt veel te lang op je tenen moeten lopen. Dat komt er hoe dan ook een keer uit.
Neem de tijd om de dingen voor jezelf op een rij te zetten. Schrik niet van de gevoelens die je af en toe kunnen overweldigen, je kunt ze beter maar toestaan. Dat is de enige manier zodat je je straks weer beter zult gaan voelen.  :Embarrassment:  Probeer maar compassie met jezelf te hebben en dingen te doen waar jij energie van krijgt. 
Heel veel sterkte Ruud, bedankt ook voor jou verhaal. 
Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

> Heb ff 'n slechte paar dagen zeg ... 1 stap vooruit, 2 terug. Veel pijn, morgen weer fysio, wel nodig


Neetje,
Jij ook veel sterkte, hopenlijk komen er voor jou ook weer snel betere dagen. Blijf positief denken, soms moet je veel geduld hebben naar de weg van herstel. Maar ik kan best snappen dat je het soms te veel wordt. 
Ga ervoor, groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## rudolf1959

> Ruud, fijn dat je je gevoelens met ons deelt. Het lijkt me ook fijn voor jezelf dat je dat doet, je kunt hier "je ei kwijt", als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.
> 
> Heel fijn voor je dat je zo'n goed gesprek hebt gehad! En vooral dat die bedrijfsarts je _begrijpt_ en _accepteert_, want dat is op dit moment het allerbelangrijkste.
> 
> Ik houd het nu even kort, want ik moet er zometeen vandoor, maar ik wilde toch even wat zeggen, vandaar dit bericht.
> 
> Ik wil je iets meegeven wat ik van een aantal collega's heb gehoord die een tijd overspannen / overwerkt thuis hebben gezeten. Sommige een paar weken, andere bijna een heel jaar. Maar allemaal zeiden ze na afloop, toen ze weer hersteld waren, hetzelfde: ze hadden niet gedacht dat ze zo enorm veel 'krediet' hadden, zo enorm veel 'goodwill', bij hun collega's, hun vrienden, en hun omgeving. Toen ze ontdekten hoeveel 'krediet' en 'goodwill' ze werkelijk hadden, was dat een grote steun voor ze.
> 
> Ik denk dat hetzelfde ook voor jou geldt. Kijkend naar al mijn collega's die met ditzelfde ervaringsverhaal kwamen, denk ik dat ook jouw collega's en jouw ex-collega's jou beslist niet als "afgeschreven loser" of zo zullen zien, maar dat ze jou zien zoals je bent: hardwerkend, goedwillend, maar nu door omstandigheden even stukgelopen. Het ligt niet aan jou als persoon, het ligt aan de omstandigheden waarin je terechtkwam.
> ...


*Dank je wel lieve Flogiston, voor je lieve woorden en medeleven, fijn dat jullie reageren! Ik ben blij met je gegeven info over je collega's die dit ook hadden, nogmaal 1000x dank, ;-)
xx, Ruud.*

----------


## rudolf1959

> @ Ruud,
> Ook van mij even een korte reactie.
> Ik ben blij voor je dat je een begripvolle bedrijfsarts tegenover je hebt gehad, die naar je geluisterd heeft. Het zal je inderdaad wat lucht gegeven hebben.
> Dat je nu behoefte hebt aan wat rust is helemaal niet vreemd, je hebt veel te lang op je tenen moeten lopen. Dat komt er hoe dan ook een keer uit.
> Neem de tijd om de dingen voor jezelf op een rij te zetten. Schrik niet van de gevoelens die je af en toe kunnen overweldigen, je kunt ze beter maar toestaan. Dat is de enige manier zodat je je straks weer beter zult gaan voelen.  Probeer maar compassie met jezelf te hebben en dingen te doen waar jij energie van krijgt. 
> Heel veel sterkte Ruud, bedankt ook voor jou verhaal. 
> Jolanda



*Lieve Jolanda 27, hartelijk dank voor je lieve woorden en wat jullie zeggen is heel herkenbaar, lief dat jullie mij aan willen horen!
Fijn weekend!
Thanxxxxx!
xx, Ruud*

----------


## christel1

ik zoek dus nog altijd 7998 leden die me 1 euro willen lenen of liever geven... 
Aan iedereen die het moeilijk heeft, hopelijk brengt het weekend was soelaas... is nooit makkelijk, life sucks zeg ik dan altijd... misschien schijnt morgen de zon voor jullie

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, nog steeds last van me rug, en me hand heb van dat chemische troep op me hhand gekregen, maar goed
thank god het is VAKANTIE!! En en en joehoe mijn papa is vandaag thuis gekomen uit het ziekenhhuis!! Thank god! Wel met genoeg antibiotica naar huis gestuurd en waar het nou vandaag komt dat wist ddie arts ook niet. Uit de scan die hij gisteren heeft gehad kwam niks uit, gelukkig dus geen longontsteking of iets van zijn ziekte (CLL)

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, heb even wat dagen rust.

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, heb even wat dagen rust.


Hej...
Geniet van de rust .. :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, heb even wat dagen rust.


Gossie, goed dat je het even wat rustiger aan doet. Geniet maar even van de rust dan. Liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Zo duf als n konijn
Te lang binnen gezeten denk 
Teveel op de bank gehangen
Blleehh :EEK!: 

Ps dat is dus mijn valkuil. 
Verveling ...ook nergens zin in
Sorry voor t gezeur
Anma :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

> Zo duf als n konijn
> Te lang binnen gezeten denk 
> Teveel op de bank gehangen
> Blleehh
> 
> Ps dat is dus mijn valkuil. 
> Verveling ...ook nergens zin in
> Sorry voor t gezeur
> Anma


Anma,
Is toch geen gezeur, je mag schrijven hoe je je voelt.
Sterkte, hoop dat je je morgen wat beter voelt.

----------


## Mizzepi

* Ruud,*
Jammer dat je neerslachtig bent. sterkt bij de orthopeed je moet zeker bij het lumc zijn... of bij het andere ziekenhuis in Leiden...??

*Anma*,
Knap hoor dat je helemaal zonder medicijnen bent.. En nu gaat het goed of af en toe met vallen en opstaan??

*Suske*,
Jammer dat je je donderdag verdrietig voelde, is dat nu weer gezakt zo in het weekend..??

*Neetje,*
Hoe is de fysiotherapie gegaan...??

*Dolfijnjorijn,*
Lastig dat je zo erg last van je rug hebt.. Maar met medicijnen is het wel te doen..?? 

Komende dinsdag moet ik naar de fysiotherapeut, (het is dan 2 weken geleden.) wel na de laatste keer behandeling erg last van mijn schouder gehad meer als de andere keren. En ik dacht dat ik er al wat was...
verder hier slik ik dagelijks mijn medicijnen waar ik ook dagelijks moe van ben maar hier kan ik gewoon niet zonder.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Mizzepi 
Ja ach me rug heb ik heel vaak last van! 
Die antibiotica slaan goed aan bij me vader! Gelukkig maar!! Kan hij toch gewoon lekker thuis zijn=)

----------


## Neetje

Fysio is prima gegaan, heb iig 2 dagen wat minder pijn gekend, dus gisteren eindelijk vinyl gekocht bij leen bakker, lekker goedkoop. Heb n gezellige zaterdag gehad zo een middagje winkelen met een vriendin. Vandaag weinig gedaan, ff met de tomos buiten geweest en de rest van de dag voetbal gekeken. Nu verveel ik me ...

... en als ik me verveel, ga ik domme dingen doen (dus doe ik niets) haha

----------


## rudolf1959

> Zo duf als n konijn
> Te lang binnen gezeten denk 
> Teveel op de bank gehangen
> Blleehh
> 
> Ps dat is dus mijn valkuil. 
> Verveling ...ook nergens zin in
> Sorry voor t gezeur
> Anma


*Geeft dat nou, anMa, jij mag gerust dit zeggen hoor, je gevoelens, je ervaring van vandaag, dat is zeer zeker geen zeuren!!! Je bent gewoon goed bezig door gewoon je echte gevoelens en ervaringen te vertellen!! ;-)
Zet hem op!!
Groetjes!!
Liefs, Ruud, ;-)*

----------


## jolanda27

Helemaal niet lekker. Vanavond veel last van hartbonzen.  :Frown:  Naar gevoel, ik zal blij zijn als ik morgen de uitslag krijg. Hopenlijk weet ik dan waar het van komt. 

Iedereen sterkte en liefs van mij, 
Jolanda

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte jolanda, probeer 'n beetje te ontspannen ... zet een rustige cd op met een koptelefoon en focus je op wat je hoort met je ogen dicht  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hay Jolanda.............
sterkte joh, en maar hopen dat de uitslag meevalt en/of ze je kunnen helpen zodat je niet meer van die enge onregelmatige hartslag krijgt!

ik voel me erg duf, we gaan 3 uur richting Schiphol, vrienden wegbrengen.
ben dus om 18.00 gaan slapen met een borrel en een slaaptablet.
pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Raimun

> hay Jolanda.............
> sterkte joh, en maar hopen dat de uitslag meevalt en/of ze je kunnen helpen zodat je niet meer van die enge onregelmatige hartslag krijgt!
> 
> ik voel me erg duf, we gaan 3 uur richting Schiphol, vrienden wegbrengen.
> ben dus om 18.00 gaan slapen met een borrel en een slaaptablet.
> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


Ik hoop voor jouw vrienden dat die " mixe " nu is uitgewerkt !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

hahaaaha, gelukkig rijdt echtgenoot, als ik zou rijden, kwamen we onze stad niet eens uit!
ik ga mee voor de entertainment------voor zover mogelijk!

----------


## Raimun

goede reis .. :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dank je......jij alvast welterusten :Wink:

----------


## rudolf1959

> Helemaal niet lekker. Vanavond veel last van hartbonzen.  Naar gevoel, ik zal blij zijn als ik morgen de uitslag krijg. Hopenlijk weet ik dan waar het van komt. 
> 
> Iedereen sterkte en liefs van mij, 
> Jolanda


*Sterkte Jolanda27!!
Hopenlijk is het niets "ernstigs" en ben je dan wat meer gerustgesteld!!
We duimen met je mee!!
(Ik weet wat je voelt meis, is een vreselijk naar iets, dat hartgebons!)
Nogmaals Sterkte vandaag, bij de uitslag!

Liefs!

Ruud, ;-)*

----------


## anMa

Een stuk beter dan gisteren
Heb de fiets gepakt en ben lekker zelf boodschappen gaan doen
Heb voor mannetje de krant meegenomen
Daar was hij blij mee
Ja gisteren was n echte zondag- dag dus verveling binnenzitten en te lang voor de tv gehangen
Bedankt voor jullie reacties fijn om te weten dat er mensen zijn die met je meeleven wat het ook is.
Ja JOLANDA ik wens jou veel sterkte met de uitslag 
Hoop dat het allemaal gunstig uitpakt
Mitzip.. Ja je vraagt t. Maar zonder medicijnen gaat tegenwoordig steeds beter 
In t begin waren de eerste 2 1/2 jaar t moeilijkste want toen had ik erge insomnia nachten van 3 tot 4 uur waren geen uitzondering
Nu neem ik soms weleens iets van dr vogel om te slapen maar daar kan ik niet verslaafd aan raken...zegt men toch ben ik voorzichtig met alle middeltjes.
Ik slaap verder weer heel goed tegenwoordig alleen na een spannende dag dus..
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

en jolanda................weet je al wat meer?????
@anMa, fijn dat je je vandaag beter voelt en wat hebt kunnen ondernemen,
lekker fietsen in de buitenlucht............beter kan haast niet in de winter!

----------


## jolanda27

> en jolanda................weet je al wat meer?????
> @anMa, fijn dat je je vandaag beter voelt en wat hebt kunnen ondernemen,
> lekker fietsen in de buitenlucht............beter kan haast niet in de winter!


Ha Sietske,
Ja, heb nu duidelijkheid. Uit het onderzoek is gebleken dat bij mij 1 op de 5 hartslagen te vroeg komen, en onregelmatig. Dat is ook de oorzaak van de klachten. Nu moet ik 2 x daags een bétablokker gaan slikken, 1 x dgs. 1 bloedverdunner en een maagbeschermer. De inspanningstest was goed, daar kwam wel uit naar voren dat de bloeddruk erg hoog opliep. (dat verklaart dan meteen waarom ik vaak hoofdpijn krijg bij inspanning, heb ik nl. naar gevraagd)
Maar gelukkig was het hart verder wel goed, de kransslagaders ook, dus dat is dan wel een geruststelling. Nu maar afwachten hoe het met de medicatie gaat, moet over een maand terugkomen. 
En ben je al een beetje ontnuchterd? Ha-ha. Je zult wel goed slapen vannacht.
Sietske, bedankt voor je belangstelling, ook alle anderen. Dat is toch fijn.  :Wink:

----------


## rudolf1959

> Ha Sietske,
> Ja, heb nu duidelijkheid. Uit het onderzoek is gebleken dat bij mij 1 op de 5 hartslagen te vroeg komen, en onregelmatig. Dat is ook de oorzaak van de klachten. Nu moet ik 2 x daags een bétablokker gaan slikken, 1 x dgs. 1 bloedverdunner en een maagbeschermer. De inspanningstest was goed, daar kwam wel uit naar voren dat de bloeddruk erg hoog opliep. (dat verklaart dan meteen waarom ik vaak hoofdpijn krijg bij inspanning, heb ik nl. naar gevraagd)
> Maar gelukkig was het hart verder wel goed, de kransslagaders ook, dus dat is dan wel een geruststelling. Nu maar afwachten hoe het met de medicatie gaat, moet over een maand terugkomen. 
> En ben je al een beetje ontnuchterd? Ha-ha. Je zult wel goed slapen vannacht.
> Sietske, bedankt voor je belangstelling, ook alle anderen. Dat is toch fijn.


*Hallo Jolanda27,
Fijn dat je de uitslag hebt gekregen en dat het hart verders goed inorde is, alleen jammer dat je van die onregelmatige hartslagen hebt, dat kan inderdaad erg vervelend zijn, waardoor jeje eigen snel moe en uitgeteld gaat voelen, en inderdaad met hoofdpijn doordat de bloeddruk dan hoger is. Ikzelf slik al enige jaren betablokkers, in de vorm van Metoprolol-tabletten ( retart) 1xdaags 100mg en 1xdaags 50 mg, ook heb ik de bloedverdunners, dit zijn poeders met de naam Carbasalaatcalsium Cardio 100 1xdaags 1 zakje, en als maagbeschermer heb ik Pantoprazol tabletten 40mg 1x daags 1tablet, je zal over een paar dagen, nadat je bent gestart met deze medicijnen, merken dat je je eigen echt wat prettiger gaat voelen, niet zo vaak hoofdpijn meer en het niet zo snel meer zo warm zal krijgen bij inspanning etc., want ik denk dat je dat ook wel gehad zal hebben met zo'n hoge bloeddruk, toch? Jolanda ik ben echt blij dat het voor de rest niets ernstigs is aan het hart voor je. Ik ben voor 2 jaar geleden gekatheteriseerd, omdat er wat kransslagaders dicht zaten met kalk en ben ik enige dagen opgenomen geweest in het ziekenhuis hiervoor, want ik voelde mij ook niet zo lekker en steeds de neiging om flauw te vallen en duizelig etc, tot op een bepaald moment ik druk op mijn borst kreeg en ermee naar de huisarts ben gegaan. Binnen 10 minuten stond daar de ambulance en ben ik met spoed naar het ziekenhuis gebracht alwaar ik op de hartbewaking terecht kwam, en de hele molen begon te draaien. Gelukkig is dit allemaal weer goed gekomen, met dienverstande, dat ik wel deze medicijnen de rest voor mijn leven moet blijven slikken, maarja, daar is overheen te komen, toch? Dat zal jij nu ook wel hebben, voor de rest van je leven. Woensdag a.s. moet ik voor een gesprek komen omtrent mijn "overspannen"zijn op mijn werk bij mijn hoofden, ik heb nu al de zenuwen, maar ik mag iemand meenemen, wat ik dan ook zal doen. Maarja, dat horen jullie allemaal van de week wel, als dit allemaal achter de rug is, want ik zie er als huis tegenop, maar van de bedrijfarts, die hun positief heeft geadviseerd, moet ik dat gesprek wel aangaan, dus heb je daar niets tegenin te brengen en zien we wel hoe of dit allemaal weer afloopt. Ik wens je verders een goed herstel en je zal zien dat je jezelf nu snel beter gaat voelen! 
Heel veel groetjes en sterkte!
Liefs en de vriendelijkste groetjesssss!

Ruud, Leiden *

----------


## christel1

Blijkbaar zijn er hier nog meerdere dus met hartproblemen.... ik neem ook een bètablokker en ook een bloedverdunner en iets tegen te hoge cholesterol. En mijn zoon moet ook een bètablokker nemen omdat zijn hart ook onregelmatig slaat en soms eens op hol slaat. 
Bij mij hebben ze ongeveer 2 jaar geleden een stent gestoken en een ader opengeblazen, ik had al langer last van druk op mijn hart en had het uitgelegd aan de HA en hij had me dan aangeraden om een afspraak te maken bij de cardio maar ik moest 6 weken wachten maar ben dan in spoed binnen gegaan omdat ik zo'n 3 aanvallen zoals Ruud beschreef gehad had op 24 uur tijd, druk op de borst, uitstraling naar linker en rechterarm en dat vond ik echt niet normaal meer, eerst bij inspanning maar daarna ook toen ik in de zetel zat of in bed lag... en dan hebben ze ook een catherisatie gedaan en een stent gestoken en een ballondillatatie... en tot nu toe heb ik nooit nog iets gevoeld en voel ik me prima en ik heb nooit last gehad van een hoge bloeddruk, eerder te lage bloeddruk altijd en ik dacht dat het daarom was dat ik me zo flauw voelde . 
Jolanda, hopelijk slaat de medicatie aan, mijn zoon moet op 24 en 25 april ook terug naar de cardio, voor een inspanningstest, echo en holtermeting om te zien of zijn medicatie aanslaat.... en ik mag op 17 april op 6 maandelijkse controle gaan.... en dan mag ik weer eens lekker gaan fietsen denk ik toch... inspanningstest, ik haat het.... maar nog een geluk dat we de specialisten en artsen hebben die ons kunnen helpen....

----------


## jolanda27

Even een korte reactie, want voel mij helemaal niet zo lekker. 
Bedankt Rudolf voor je medeleven, jij hebt ook het nodige meegemaakt op dat gebied lees ik. Ik hoop inderdaad dat ik mij beter ga voelen. 
Christel, ook al genoeg ervaring ermee, jammer genoeg.
Ben vanmorgen met de medicatie gestart maar voel mij er maar raar bij. Flubberbenen en raar gevoel in mijn hoofd. (heb Sotalol 40 mg. gekregen, vanavond nog een nemen voor de nacht). Hebben jullie ook soortgelijke ervaringen gehad met de aanvang van een bétablokker? En hoe lang duurt het dan voor je aan de bijwerkingen gewent bent?  :Frown:

----------


## rudolf1959

> Even een korte reactie, want voel mij helemaal niet zo lekker. 
> Bedankt Rudolf voor je medeleven, jij hebt ook het nodige meegemaakt op dat gebied lees ik. Ik hoop inderdaad dat ik mij beter ga voelen. 
> Christel, ook al genoeg ervaring ermee, jammer genoeg.
> Ben vanmorgen met de medicatie gestart maar voel mij er maar raar bij. Flubberbenen en raar gevoel in mijn hoofd. (heb Sotalol 40 mg. gekregen, vanavond nog een nemen voor de nacht). Hebben jullie ook soortgelijke ervaringen gehad met de aanvang van een bétablokker? En hoe lang duurt het dan voor je aan de bijwerkingen gewent bent?


*Klopt Jolanda, je voelt je in den beginnen een beetje raar, en je zal misschien ook je hartslag in het begin, als je gaat slapen wat sterker voelen kloppen, maar wel langzamer. Gelukkig is dit allemaal van voorbijgaande aard en is het gewoon even de gewenning aan de medicijnen. Je zal zien dat je echt gaat opknappen nu, al kan het wel een weekje of 2 duren eer je wat eraan gaat wennen.
Groetjessssss, liefs, Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## jolanda27

> *Klopt Jolanda, je voelt je in den beginnen een beetje raar, en je zal misschien ook je hartslag in het begin, als je gaat slapen wat sterker voelen kloppen, maar wel langzamer. Gelukkig is dit allemaal van voorbijgaande aard en is het gewoon even de gewenning aan de medicijnen. Je zal zien dat je echt gaat opknappen nu, al kan het wel een weekje of 2 duren eer je wat eraan gaat wennen.
> Groetjessssss, liefs, Ruud, Leiden.*


Hallo Rudolf,
Ik heb de hele dag flink hoofdpijn gehad en dizzy en het was net of ik een spierverslapper had ingenomen. Ik hoop ook dat die bijwerkingen minder worden, want je voelt je niet echt jezelf. Eerlijk gezegd, is het hartritme evengoed nog onregelmatig, misschien duurt het dan wel een tijdje? Geen idee. Wel bedankt voor je antwoord.
Ik wens je morgen veel succes, in ieder geval heb je de bedrijfsarts achter je staan, en het is ook prettig dat je iemand mee mag nemen. Ook handig achteraf, dat je het er nog eens over kunt hebben. Laat je niet gek maken, als ik je een advies mag geven, als ze je ergens mee overvallen (ik zeg niet dat dit zo zal zijn) en je weet daar zo een twee drie geen antwoord op, kun je altijd zeggen; daar moet ik nog eens even over nadenken. Je kunt dan zeggen dat je er later nog eens op terug komt. Dit om te voorkomen dat je iets toezegt waar je zelf niet achter staat. Ik hoop dat het meevalt voor je morgen en dat je weer een beetje "lucht" krijgt. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Neetje

Wow, heb best veel respect voor jullie, want ik zou er niet aan moeten denken dat ik hart problemen zou hebben ... lijkt mij dat je jezelf dan elke dag onzeker voelt?

Sterkte

----------


## christel1

He Jo, ben eens gaan googelen op jouw medicatie en de bijwerkingen die je hebt zijn normaal voor het medicijn dat je neemt. Natuurlijk zal je lichaam zich moeten aanpassen aan het medicijn, zelf heb ik geen nevenwerkingen ondervonden van mijn medicatie die ik slik om mijn hartritme onder controle te houden. Mijn zoon neemt Loxidal en hij heeft nu blijkbaar toch minder hoofdpijn want van wanneer hij dit slikt hoor ik hem toch niet meer klagen van hevige migraine aanvallen of iets wat er op lijkt. Zal hem er moeten aan herinneren dat hij om zijn meds moet naar de HA want heb gezien dat zijn doosje bijna leeg is en hij moet maar in april op controle naar de cardio en het is wel de bedoeling dat hij dit voorlopig blijft slikken. Ofwel moet ik morgen zelf bellen naar de HA om hem een voorschriftje klaar te leggen en dat kan ik dan gaan ophalen bij hem... 's morgens is het wel zijn assistente en die schrijft niet zo graag medicatie voor als ze de patiënt niet gezien heeft maar mijn HA zelf wel en eigenlijk zou ik zelf moeten gaan, mijn borsten voelen raar aan, precies of ik zwanger ben, ze staan gezwollen en voelen raar aan... maar dat zal wel een kwaaltje zijn van de menopauze, mijn hormonen die op hol aan het slaan zijn.... 
Neetje, ja leven met een hartkwaal dat gaat wel hoor als je je goed laat opvolgen en ook luistert naar je lichaam. Toen ik opgenomen was voor mijn hart staken ze het op mijn longen, ja ik ben een roker en dan steken ze het snel op het roken en ik wist dat er wel iets anders aan de hand was dan mijn longen want ik had geen ademnood of zoiets en bij de fietsproef is dan wel gebleken dat het mijn longen niet waren maar wel mijn hart maar dat er wel een oplossing voor bestond. Ben toen wel eens in discussie gegaan met de cardioloog maar toen ze de hartcatherisatie deden hebben ze wel een stent moeten steken en een ader openblazen omdat ik wel degelijk een vernauwing had, ze kunnen niet alles zien met een gewone echo en nu nog heb ik een tussenslag maar ik voel die niet, enkel met een ecg en een fietsproef kunnen ze het zien... dus daarom die bètablokkers... En mijn 2de oudste broer had niks voelen aankomen en heeft een hartinfarct gemaakt op een ochtend, een geluk dat zijn vrouw nog thuis was en ze direct de spoeddienst en de MUG heeft kunnen bellen en hij niet ver van Aalst woont want anders was het fataal kunnen aflopen maar daar denk je best niet aan. En bij ons in de familie is het erfelijk, arterosclerose, mijn ma had dit ook en mijn broer en ik en mijn oudste broer en mijn zoon hebben ongeveer dezelfde aandoening maar toch ook nog iets anders.... En ze kunnen veel op het roken steken maar mijn zoon rookt niet, heeft nooit gerookt, is heel sportief en weegt zeker niet teveel.. gewoon pech hebben zeker ? En nu gaat hij nog sporten hoor, hij doet aan muurklimmen en bolteren (is ook muurklimmen maar zo hoog niet en zonder touwen) en hij gaat in april een weekje klimmen in het zuiden van Frankrijk... maar zijn vrienden weten van zijn probleem dus ze kunnen ook ingrijpen als er iets moest gebeuren... (hij was wel pissed op mij omdat ik zijn vrienden had ingelicht).... Maar ja, ik ben en blijf mama he en zelf zeggen ze zoiets niet graag maar beter voorkomen dan genezen.

----------


## jolanda27

@Christel,
Bedankt voor de moeite, ik had zelf ook nog gekeken en behoorlijk wat informatie gevonden. Maar of je daar nou vrolijk van wordt. Ik verdraag medicatie meestal niet zo goed, oftewel ik reageer er meestal nogal heftig op. Heb gisteren de apotheek nog even gebeld voor advies, die zeiden dat het na 10 á 14 dagen wel minder moest worden, en dat ik anders maar contact moest op nemen met de cardioloog. Dus we moeten maar even door de zure appel heen bijten.  :EEK!:  
Naar dat hartafwijkingen bij jou in de familie voorkomen. Het is dan maar goed dat de controle's preventief gebeuren. 
@ Neetje, hartritmestoornissen zijn meestal goed te behandelen met medicatie, alleen is het soms wel even zoeken voor je de goed medicatie hebt. Hoe gaat het met jou?
Vandaag krijg ik een vriendin op bezoek, wilde het eerst verzetten, maar mijn menneke zei; dan heb je afleiding vandaag. Dat is ook wel zo.  :Wink: 
Fijne dag iedereen en veel liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Neetje

Ben net thuis van een fysio bezoek, elektro behandelingen op mijn vegetatieve zenuwsysteem. Fysiek gaat het opzich wel redelijk, wel moe en futloos van de pijn elke dag. Mijn gemoedstoestand wisselt heel erg op 1 dag. Soms lukt het me om te accepteren dat ik die pijn heb, maar er zijn ook momenten dat ik er verdrietig en kwaad van word. Men zegt weleens "kijk naar wat je kan en niet naar wat je niet kan" ... ik weet dat het zo is, maar het valt niet mee om zo continu te denken, vooral ook omdat ik erg veel te verwerken heb gekregen de laatste jaren ... en sommige dingen blijven je nou eenmaal de rest van je leven achtervolgen, hoe graag ik het ook anders zou willen, ik word er al aan herinnerd bij het wakker worden 's ochtends en bij elke pil die ik moet slikken om de dagen goed door te komen ... it's my life

Sterkte aan U allen  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Vrienden.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Weer even een berichtje van mij...ik was eerst een weekje erop uit getrokken en daarna nam ik thuis nog een weekje rust...voordat je het weet zit je overal weer in dus heb ik mij amper vertoond achter de pc....maar nu lees ik allerlei trieste zaken...mijn maagje knort en rommelt maar ik wil eerst wat schrijven...daarna hondje Bhody uitlaten  :Big Grin:  en daarna tot slot een hapje gaan koken.....

Jootje: Hallo lieverd ik lees dat je een onderzoek hebt gehad van je hart...wat een spanningen allemaal...sterkte met je medicatie, je moet aardig wat slikken dat is wennen, tevens hoop ik dat je druk op het hoofd gauw wat af gaat nemen want dat kun je er niet bij hebben...sterkte JO...Liefs.... :Wink: 

Christel: wat zeer ellendig van je tandpijn en wat er allemaal daarna gebeurd is...kanonne wat een gedoe. :Frown: ..ik moest wel lachen om het feit dat je leden zocht die allemaal 1 euro betalen...hmmm zakenvrouwtje...haha, succes met je auto, geniet er nog even van, wel een gemis straks...och ja sterkte ook met het hart van je broer meen ik en uiteraard de rest vd familie...wat roken betreft...rotzooi natuurlijk maar ik vindt er "ook" troost bij als ik veel pijn heb of verdriet...alles met mate toch? doegieeeee  :Big Grin:  sterkte voor allen....

Sietske: Hoolimoosie...op laten pikken door de ANWB...hahahaha...mafkees...helemaal niet leuk als je auto je in de steek laat op de snelweg...meid wat een gedoe, maar fijn dat de redders je kwamen helpen en dat je onderuit mocht hangen in zo'n grote auto, maar heerlijk dat ze je auto wegsleepten naar?????? hopenlijk niet al teveel kosten....gatver dat geld....pfffffffffffff balen...ach dat kennen we allemaal toch? wachten op vakantietoeslag????? lekker bijslapen meid...schiet er weer bij in soms....dag Mop... :Stick Out Tongue:  x

Dolfijntje:....Hoi meissie....goed advies van Christel..."niet" stoppen met je school, maar doorgaan...natuurlijk ben je gaar en duren de dagen lang en voel jij je ronduit kloten, maar kom op lieverd...nog ff een half jaartje te gaan lees ik..zet hem op, ik vindt je een " kanjer"  :Big Grin:  papa weer thuis uit het ziekenhuis, dat is fijn om te zien....pas goed opjezelf, en neem af en toe je rust als je thuiskomt uit school....dagggggggg, dikke knuffel.....

Suske: Hallo moeder der moeders.....ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat en met je gezin....
Liefs van mij....Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: Elke dag is er 1 dat weet je...in het leven val je altijd eerst in een diepe kuil, dan klauter je vervolgens er weer uit, dan gaat het een tijd goed, en dan struikel je weer even, maar je hebt al wat gewonnen...de kuil is niet meer zo diep en je weet al heel veel....mensen zullen ons altijd teleurstellen, maar gelukkig komen er weer nieuwe en fijne contacten/mensen/personen bij waar we van genieten...fijn dat je zo geniet van je Tomos...zeg ik het goed?....je scheurijzer....hihi...doegieeee...sterkte verder....je doet het goed.... :Wink: 

Rudolf1959: ik heb je verhaal inmiddels gelezen....jij hebt ook recht op erkenning.....
als je zolang werkt voor dezelfde baas moet je "nooit" zelf ontslag nemen!!!!
reorganisatie's zijn killing voor jou als mens en de andere mensen die verplicht ander werk moeten doen...dat valt helemaal niet mee...soms moet je roeien met de riemen die je hebt....aangezien je lichamelijk ook slecht in je vel zit kun je moeilijk nadenken...hartstikke fijn dat je een goed gesprek hebt gehad met de Arbo....meestal heb je het gevoel alsof je naar de slachtbank moet...je keel wordt dichtgeknepen en we moeten maar afwachten of deze persoon met je "meedenkt" of dat ze je genadeloos afslachten met woorden...het werkt enorm bevrijdend dat jij je verhaal hebt kunnen doen.... :Embarrassment:  ik ben blij voor je....nu de moed erin houden en wachten dat je geholpen kunt worden aan je heup voor de operatie...ik hoop dat de pijn te harden is....je geest wat rustiger wordt....toch geloof ik wel in een diazepammetje....het hoeft niet veel te zijn, ik begrijp dat je veel hebt geslikt, en nu vindt de arts dat je zonder moet...kijk en voel hoe "JIJ" dat ervaart en beleefd!!!! niemand kan dat voor jou voelen, wel met je meeleven....ik wens je sterkte toe en kracht...houd moed, er komt een oplossing maar dat laat soms op zich wachten....alle goeds voor dit moment....Warme groeten.....

Dootje: Hoi lieve Dodito....lang niet gesproken maar ik denk wel aan dat stomme geneuzel van sollicitatie brieven schrijven....jij doet je best, meer kun je niet doen....geniet maar van je hobby en je gezin....sterkte met je pijnen etc....op een goeie dag is er iets....het leven zit soms vreemd in elkaar op deze wereld, maar enfin de "wet" regelt dit soort zaken van solliciteren...stelletje eikels....oeps.... :Big Grin:  knuffel.....

tot horens allemaal....sterkte voor allen, ook die vrienden die ik niet genoemd heb....
Dag AnMa, dag Gossie, ik kan niet alles meer onthouden van de vorige pagina.s....wel fijn dat er geen uitzaaiingen zijn bij de/jou vriendin...geweldig nieuws..... :Big Grin: 

met mij gaat het aardig goed...van de week ff last van een Virus, je kent dat wel....2 avonden geleden werd ik plotseling onwel....het zweet brak mij uit....ik lag op de bank als een halve zool en kreunde van de pijn, want buiten de buikpijn om had ik enorme pijn in mijn rug....een emmertje had ik naast mij neergezet en ja hoor......hoppa, daar kwam de maaginhoud eruit. :Stick Out Tongue: ...weer een ons minder...haha ( ehh was niet leuk) daarna naar bed gestrompeld...onder de dekens gaan liggen met kleren en al aan en nog extra plaids en toen maar mijn goede vriend gebeld die aan de overkant vd straat woont....Helppppppppppppp wil je a.u.b. mijn hond uitlaten voor de nacht.....en dat deed hij....Achhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Superman.....ik was hem enorm dankbaar...pffff wat een opluchting....nu voel ik mij wat beter...moet een beetje rusten tussen de bedrijven door, want mijn progamma moet weer doorgaan....met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis etc....
Hallo...Ik Ben weer terug...... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne avond lieve vrienden en geniet van je dierbaren....
dikke knuffel aan allen van mij....Elisa....xxx en nu rap/snel mijn hond uitlaten.....pfffff arm ding....tot snel....

----------


## Neetje

Welkom terug Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth,

Ik heb je ook gemist, fijn dat je er weer bent. Goed ook dat je de tijd hebt genomen om even bij te tanken. Heb je ook nodig.  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je zo'n aardige overbuurman hebt, die even je hondje uitgelaten heeft. Nog maar even rustig aan doen.
@Neetje, houd de moed erin. Natuurlijk kun je niet altijd postitief zijn, en dat is ook heel menselijk. Sterkte.

Vandaag was mijn goede vriendin hier op bezoek, en we hebben weer veel gedeelt.  :Embarrassment:  Jammer genoeg woond ze niet zo dichtbij, maar we zien elkaar toch met regelmaat. Ik was vanmiddag wel totoloss zeg, mijn lichaam moet echt aan de medicatie wennen. Ik doe maar wat rustiger aan deze dagen. 
Ik heb veel stress, mijn dochter is boos en ik heb in twee-en een halve week niets meer gezien en gehoord. Heb bij mijn goede vriendin een potje zitten huilen. Moeder worden is een wonder, moeder zijn een groot gedonder.  :EEK!: 
Sorry, moest het even kwijt. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@elisabeth
tanx lieverd!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. 
Vanmiddag bij me hulpverlener geweest. Enne krijg geen antidepressieva. Maar omdat het nog steeds niet goed mij gaat,, gaat die man nog een keer overleggen met die psychiater=) en als ik dan weer niet mag danne gaat ie aan iemand anders vragen helemaal top!! Maar van die psychiater meost ik ergens anders heen -_-' nou ik zei tegen die hulpverlener die ik altijd heb van ja amaaj dat ga ik dus neit doen -_-' wil niet nog een keer mijn verhaal vertellen dat kan ik gewoon niet meer hoor vind wel prima,, dan gaat het allemaal maar shit enzo het zal wel -_- ik wil het gewoon niet meer....... verdomme dus nu moet ik in dubio staan bij deze hulpverlener blijven en waarschijnlijk niet veel verder komen,,, maar misschien ook wel,, of naar een andere wat ik dus neit meer kan........ shit man. Het is dat ik nu bij zo'n jeugdhulpverlener loop en ik onderhand 18 ben meot ik dus eigelijks naar iemand anders.... Shit shit
dus nu in dubio... 

verder heb ik wel een leuke dag gehad hoor... vanmiddag nog bij de film geweest met iemand :Wink: 

Liefs, Jorien

----------


## sietske763

Ha Elisa, hai meid, lieverd, fijn dat je er weer bent.
Jammer dat je nu grieperig bent, maar het heerst volgens mij, je hoort er zoveel mensen over.
Sterkte....

Jolanda, het gedonder van moeder zijn gaat echt een keer over.......ze denken dat ze alles weten, maar zijn soms gewoon grote kleuters!
gewoon op je strepen gaan staan, zijn die kleuters gek geworden dat ze hun moeders zo kunnen behandelen.
gewoon even laten spelen met zichzelf, zo komen ze echt tot inzicht
alleen als moeder doet dat zo zeer..................weet het meid, ben ook echt blij dat dat gedoe met onze kinderen over is....maar je bereikt het alleen door echt consequent zijn, ook al doet het pijn.....ze gaat je wel missen hoor!!
ik weet zeker dat jij een fantastische moeder bent!! en dat gaat zij op den duur ook zien!
sterkte lieverd!

@ neetje, pillen slikken is niet alles...........maar ik ben erg blij dat ze bestaan en dat denk ik bij iedere pil die ik moet slikken!

----------


## gossie

dag Jorien, ik wens je veel kracht toe, om je verhaal evt. toch weer te vertellen aan de psych. Het is een proces waar je door heen gaat, en waar je soms dingen moet herhalen.

dag Jolanda, ik heb jou ergens bedankt, maar ik drukte ergens verkkeerd op. :Embarrassment:  Heb je verhaal gelezen, dat het moeilijk is om je dochter te begeleiden/opvoeden in de goede richting. Sterkte Jolanda, en ik hoop dat je dochter weer dichterbij je komt. Het is soms zeer moeilijk, ik hoop dat die hobbels voor jou weer een gelijke weg wordt. Sterkte Jolanda, liefs xxxxx

@Neetje, Elisabeth, en Sietske, maar ook Do en alle andere mensen veel kracht en liefs toegewenst, met jullie gevoel, van de dag.

Ik voel me vandaag opgeruimd. Heerlijke dagen gehad.

----------


## Neetje

> @ neetje, pillen slikken is niet alles...........maar ik ben erg blij dat ze bestaan en dat denk ik bij iedere pil die ik moet slikken!


Ik ben ook blij dat er pillen zijn tegen verschillende "mankementen", maar ik wil gewoon zonder medicatie leven en daar heb ik alles voor over. Rust in de kop, heerlijk slapen, want de pijnstillers die er voor mij zouden kunnen zijn, heb ik nog niet mogen ontdekken.

Het geestelijke aspect is van een andere orde  :Wink: 


Fijne nacht allemaal, morgen gaat de zon schijnen in nederland, ga ik een nieuwe vloer halen voor mijn keuken, mijn slaapkamer en mijn hal. Mijn hele huis is veranderd in vergelijking met een jaar geleden. Elke dag doe ik iets en dat is zo gaaf om te doen. Als t klaar is (wat ik zo lang mogelijk uitstel anders heb ik daarna weer niets te doen lol) zal ik eens wat foto's plaatsen.

Liefs van R te P ("binnenpretje")

xxx

----------


## rudolf1959

> Lieve Vrienden....
> 
> Weer even een berichtje van mij...ik was eerst een weekje erop uit getrokken en daarna nam ik thuis nog een weekje rust...voordat je het weet zit je overal weer in dus heb ik mij amper vertoond achter de pc....maar nu lees ik allerlei trieste zaken...mijn maagje knort en rommelt maar ik wil eerst wat schrijven...daarna hondje Bhody uitlaten  en daarna tot slot een hapje gaan koken.....
> 
> Jootje: Hallo lieverd ik lees dat je een onderzoek hebt gehad van je hart...wat een spanningen allemaal...sterkte met je medicatie, je moet aardig wat slikken dat is wennen, tevens hoop ik dat je druk op het hoofd gauw wat af gaat nemen want dat kun je er niet bij hebben...sterkte JO...Liefs....
> 
> Christel: wat zeer ellendig van je tandpijn en wat er allemaal daarna gebeurd is...kanonne wat een gedoe...ik moest wel lachen om het feit dat je leden zocht die allemaal 1 euro betalen...hmmm zakenvrouwtje...haha, succes met je auto, geniet er nog even van, wel een gemis straks...och ja sterkte ook met het hart van je broer meen ik en uiteraard de rest vd familie...wat roken betreft...rotzooi natuurlijk maar ik vindt er "ook" troost bij als ik veel pijn heb of verdriet...alles met mate toch? doegieeeee  sterkte voor allen....
> 
> Sietske: Hoolimoosie...op laten pikken door de ANWB...hahahaha...mafkees...helemaal niet leuk als je auto je in de steek laat op de snelweg...meid wat een gedoe, maar fijn dat de redders je kwamen helpen en dat je onderuit mocht hangen in zo'n grote auto, maar heerlijk dat ze je auto wegsleepten naar?????? hopenlijk niet al teveel kosten....gatver dat geld....pfffffffffffff balen...ach dat kennen we allemaal toch? wachten op vakantietoeslag????? lekker bijslapen meid...schiet er weer bij in soms....dag Mop... x
> ...


*Dank je wel, lieve Elisabeth9, voor je lieve woorden en steun! Ook jij alle goeds en zet hem op bij alles wat je doet! Sterkte!

Liefs, Ruud, xx
*

----------


## christel1

Elisa, schatje, is dat virus overdraagbaar via de pc ? Heb het ook zitten schattie, gisterenochtend begonnen, voelde me misselijk, moe en ja het is er ook uitgekomen, van onder en van boven.... normaal moest ik gisteren met mijn neefje naar de orthodontist maar mijn dochter is met hem gereden anders had ik pitstops moeten maken achter elke boom en dat zou nu niet echt een zicht geweest zijn hoor langs de kant van de weg met je billen bloot en deze nacht serieus wat koorts en maagpijn en zuur dat het niet schoon meer was, dus ja met mijn duffe kop deze nacht achter een zuurremmer gaan zoeken maar dat viel dus niet mee... en nu toch nog altijd 38 koorts hoor, echt griep dus, voel me maar belabberd, heb het overgekregen van mijn dochter want zij had het dit weekend en mama mocht alles opruimen he ??? . 
Neetje, is er nu echt niets dat je kan helpen voor de pijn ? Al eens tramadol 100 RT gevraagd aan je huisarts als je dat mag combineren met je andere medicatie natuurlijk, voor mij helpt dit prima tegen de pijn, zeker als ik hevige rugpijn heb, is geen snoepje natuurlijk en helpt alleen maar echt bij mij bij zenuwpijnen, niet bij hoofdpijn of zo, zou ook een beetje zwaar zijn, daarvoor zijn er andere middelen en ik ben er helemaal niet duf van of zo maar dit kan bij iedereen anders zijn maar misschien een aanrader voor 's avonds dan... want pijn en dan nog niet slapen dan krijg je nog meer pijn, word je nog meer gestrest en voel je je helemaal niet goed...want altijd leven met pijn is een hel... 
Hopelijk heb je goed gekozen voor je vloeren, toch geen zwarte genomen want daar zie je elk stofje opliggen hoor en dat kunnen we nu eenmaal niet hebben...
Nu ga ik nog wat zetelhangen se, meer dan dat kan ik vandaag echt niet doen, heb deze nacht al bijna niet geslapen en dan voel je je maar platjes dus...

----------


## Neetje

Heb 150 mg lyrica geslikt en ook morfine pleisters gebruikt, maar helaas. Mss eens informeren naar tramadol, soms kan ik niet eens warm douchen, terwijl mijn fysio vindt dat ik dat wel moet doen of een warme kruik ... ik sprak gisteren iemand die ook alleen baat heeft met koelen van de zenuwen. Contradictie he? Ik douche graag warm om de doorbloeding van de spieren te activeren, maar dat werkt tegelijkertijd negatief op mijn zenuwen. Cirkeltje.

Vloer is niet zwart hoor, ik heb vinyl gekocht in de kleur beuken, sluit mooi aan op het lamikier (bedacht tijdens het leggen samen met n maatje van me), andere naam voor lami.... (die 2 lettergreep noem ik niet meer, je weet waarom).

Zojuist gehaald bij leen bakker, nu opgeslagen in de kelder dus even zien wanneer het gelegd gaat worden, mss doe ik zelf wel n poging.

Ik wens jou en elisa veel beterschap, het eten moet binnen blijven anders blijf je zwak

xxx

----------


## christel1

Thanks Neetje, wij hebben hier boven wel lami gelegd maar zo'n witwashed/licht grijs kleurtje zo, beuk zag ik persoonlijk niet zo graag en het gaat goed samen met de meubels die we uitgekozen hebben, die hebben ook zo'n kleur, bij mijn ventje he ? En voor boven gaat dit nog, voor beneden niet, daar heb ik nog het liefst gewone vloer, zeker met huisdieren want op lami zie je elk pootje, zeker in de winter als ze met natte poten binnenkomen. 
Het eten blijft nu wel binnen hoor, als je yoghourt en kinderkoekjes eten kan noemen, eerst het gezeik met mijn tanden dat ik een weekend niks kon eten, daarna de tanden eruit gehaald, ook een weekend vasten en nu buikgriep dat ik niks kan eten;.. en ik heb zo'n zin in frietjes van de frituur, zou er een moord voor begaan eerlijk gezegd, zo lekkere belgische frietjes met stoofvleessaus en een vettige kwak mayonaise of tartaar en een lekkere frikandel speciale en een saté erbij, njam njam maar dat zou me nu wel niet bekomen denk ik... zal het maar bij dromen houden zeker ? 
Vinyl misschien toch best niet alleen aan beginnen hoor, weegt veel te zwaar voor jou alleen en je moet dat dan deftig kunnen leggen.. vraag maar een vriend om te komen helpen. 
En ik heb ook nog morfinepleisters gehad maar die tramadol werkt 100 keer beter... zou er toch eens naar vragen bij de HA en het is helemaal niet duur, hier bij ons in B toch niet met terugbetaling van de mutualiteit/zorgkas bij jullie... En mijn zus heeft baat bij een infraroodcabine en mijn broer ook maar als je geen warmte kan verdragen is dat misschien geen goed idee maar het is niet hetzelfde zeggen als sauna, het is droge warmte en van dan af hebben ze alle 2 veel minder pijn in hun rug, misschien eens proberen bij kennissen of zo die dit hebben want het is redelijk duur als je het moet aankopen en je moet er ook nog plaats voor hebben...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me nog niet top.
heb nog steeds koppijn,, komt gewoon van dat stomme gesprek met die hulpverlener gisteren

vanmiddag heeft mijn moeder mijn haar weer geverfd! =) Dus ben nu weer een dom blondje haha xD

zo en nu ga ik gtst terug kijken van , vrijdag, maandag, dinsdag en gisteren =) 

Liefs,

----------


## rudolf1959

*Hallo allemaal!

Allereerst Christel, van harte beterschap meis! Ja joh een griepje heb je snel te pakken en als het eenmaal in de familie heerst, dan kan je erop wachten totdat je het ook krijgt, tenminstem, ikke wel altijd hoor!

Neetje, het is indrdaad een goede tip van Cristel, om Tramadol te vragen, ikzelf slik slik dagelijks 2x 50mg, en het helpt wel bij de pijn met die verschrikkelijke pijn van die heup, ik zou het echt eens vragen aan je Huisarts. Sterkte meis!!

dolfijnjorien, ook jij het allerbeste meis, en wat zal je er leuk uitzien met je geverfde haartjes, whahhaa, kom op, kop op en gaat ervoor meis! Ook jij het allerbeste en sterkte met alles!

*

----------


## rudolf1959

*Ik heb gisteren een gesprek gehad met mijn leidinggevende en met iemand van personeelszaken erbij, ik heb het als positief ervaren, maar dat ik het allemaal fout ziet is toch wel een feit hoor, gelukkig had ik mijn partner bij me die ook af en toe het woord voor mij nam, maar we zijn er tot op heden niet uitgekomen en de 15e maart hebben we weer een vervolgafspraak met hen, eerst de 8e maart 's morgens naar de orthopead en dan 's middags naar mijn bedrijfarts weer, en de 14e maart op afspraak ( dus een dag ervoor) naar mijn huisarts. Ik wacht momenteel ook nog op de oproep voor de GGZ, alwaar de huisarts mij voor heeft aangemeld, dus een heel circus is het allemaal bijelkaar. Ik weet bij god niet niet, met al die afspraken, of we nu van voren leven of niet. Alles lijkt zo onwerkelijk en 1 grote droom waarin ik leef, maar ben gisterenmiddagin de auto gestapt en ben na dat gesprek naar Friesland gereden, alwaar mijn broer woont ( 2 uurtjes rijden van hier) en ben er lekker op visite geweest en uit eten geweest, laat de armoede de pest maar krijgen dacht ik op dat moment, maar toen ik gisterin de nacht naar huis reed , over de afsluitdijk in dichte mist, kneep ik de kat weer in het donker en wordt je weer even met beide benen op de grond gezet. Ik waardeer iedere keer jullie reactie's en positive instellingen om elkaar op te beuren, wat ik erg leuk en prettig vind! Ik hoop dat jullie ook alle hulp en kracht kunnen gebruiken die een ander voor jullie meebrengt! Ik wens dan jullie ook allemaal sterkte en succes, en bovenal Beterschap allemaal!! Tot schrijfs!!

Liefs, dikke kussssss allemaal!!
Groetjesssss!

Ruud, Leiden,Zuid-Holland.*

----------


## Neetje

:Stick Out Tongue:  lol ruud, ik heb net nog ff gecheckt, maar ben nog steeds een manneke pis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rudolf1959

> lol ruud, ik heb net nog ff gecheckt, maar ben nog steeds een manneke pis


*Oeps, sorry Neetje Kerel!
Uiteraard ben je nog een man, whahaha, kijk dat heb ik nu weer hé? 1000x excuses, en uiteraard Sterkte Kerel dan maar hé! ( wat ik ook bedoelde) Ja, je ziet het, ik ben gewent dat ik met veel vrouwen dagelijks omgaat en dan wordt het een soort automatische om in die vorm dan ook te gaan praten hé?

Fijne dag, groetjesssss!
*

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Goedemorgen allemaal! 

Vanochtend ging om 20 voor 8 alweer de wekker. Wannt ik moestt om kwart over 8 oppassen. Kwam een heel erg veel klein beetje te laat uit bed xD... Dus toen ik bij me oppas kids aankwam moest ik me broodje nog ff opeten haha en heb net mijn make up gedaan. Haha het scheeld dat die kinderen wat gewent zijn! Zo en nu ga ik eerst eens een kop koffie pakken kijken of ik daar wakker van kan worden=) En dan toch maar ff met een schoolverslag bezig vrees ik,, en dat in de vakantie.. Ach hebben we ook wat te doen he. Het leifst kruip ik mijn bed weer in maja,, En vanmiddag hopen dat der een focking bus rijd naar dat dorpje die middel in de noware ligt haha, ga vanmiddag weer naar mijn vriend toe maja die bussen hier die rijden volgenns mij alleen maar als de chauffeur er zin in heeft ofzo hihi dus we zullen het wel zien! 

Have a nice day everybody! Lief zijn allemaal:P 

Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## christel1

Dolfijnjorien, dan ben ik al 50 jaar een "dom blondje"..... maar ik ga mijn haar nu toch niet gaan kleuren hoor naar bruin, rood of zwart, 't zou geen zicht zijn denk ik.... En mijn dochter is van nature een echte brunette... maar heeft ook al blonde lokken gehad hoor en ze ziet er heel intelligent uit dan, dus de blondines niet gaan veroordelen dan he ???? 
Ruud, deze nacht toch heel goed geslapen en heb geen maagpijn meer of zo dus denk dat de grieptoestanden verleden tijd zijn.... en hopelijk kan je snel terecht voor je heup want dat moet echt ondragelijke pijn zijn die je nu aan het lijden bent, bij mij was mijn heup gebroken en dat is nog helemaal iets anders natuurlijk maar waarschijnlijk niet minder pijnlijk en ja die tramadol slik ik ook als dat ding eens verschrikkelijk pijn gaat doen maar die tramadol 50 odis die hielp bij mij niet, waren zo'n smeltpilletjes voor onder de tong dus maar hielp voor geen fluit. 
Heb jij geluk dat je eens effe naar Friesland kan rijden, voor ons is dit een beetje te ver, minstens 500 km rijden alhoewel ik het heel graag eens zou gaan bezoeken, lijkt me wel een heel mooie streek van NL... .
En Neetje, nogal goed dat je nog altijd een manneke pis bent hoor, zou maar raar zijn he dat je ineens moet gaan zitten om te plassen...

----------


## christel1

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...kk9g7vPf0F_WDg

Voor degenen die er zin in hebben, doe de test

----------


## christel1

een nadenkertje en instinkertjes voor onze jeugd en ouderen hier, niet makkelijk maar wel doenbaar..... taalfreakje begint weer dus... doen he schatties....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Christel,, van nature benn ik zelf donkerblond, maar in herfst/winter word het altijd donkerder, lichtbruin, donkerbruin soms zwart en in de zomer altijd heerlijk blond. 
En als ik dan toevallig een dom foutje maak in grammatica ofzo dan zeg ik vaak ja sorry blond he :Wink: 
maar vat mar niet persoonlijk op hoor! Want blonde mensen zijn ook super slim!=)=) Anders werd ik ook vast geen juf :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ma nee Dolfijnjorien, ik vat niks persoonlijks op hoor, blondjes have more fun zeg ik dan altijd.... mijn haar wordt ook donkerder hoor in de winter, moet het ook weer effe gaan bijkleuren want donker haar maakt me strenger en ouder... en wat ik echt heel graag zie bij vrouwen dat is acajoukleur van haar maar dan de natuurlijke kleur he ???? echt keimooi.... of donker rood haar van nature, is gewoon prachtig, enkel 1 probleem, dan bruin je ook heel moeilijk en dat heb ik als blondine niet, ik word keimooi bruin...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ja verven kan soms een ramp zijn,, this wel hel grappig want heel veel mensen geloven nooit ddat ik mijn haar verf. Omdat het bij mij altijd heel natuurlijk lijkt=) Dus dat is wel fijn! 
van de week had mijn schoonzus haar haar geverft van heel donker nar blond, en ik zei al dat kan wel moet je eerst ontkleuren gaan enzo ja. Had ze niet gedaan was het oranje geworden. Haha. O jongens ik ben echt slecht
zit met mijn oppaskind het spelletje MW3 te spelen. Zo'n schietspel haha,, en mijn vriend doet dat ook altijd en dan heb ik altijd commetaar van ej dat mag neit blablabla en nu doee ik het zelf ook xD

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben gisteravond voor het eerst sinds 6 jaar weer eens bij mijn oude voetbalcluppie geweest, even wezen kijken bij de training van wat oude teamgenoten. Voelde wel vreemd aan, maar niet alleen bij mij. Volgens mij hadden wel meer mensen moeite met mijn aanwezigheid. Sommigen gaven me een hand, maar er waren er ook n aantal die niets zeiden, vroegen of aandacht schonk. Dus wist ik ineens weer waarom ik me daar al die jaren niet meer heb laten zien. Vond het lastig om te vertellen wat er zoal gebeurd is, want sommige blikken gaven mij weer het gevoel van "niet zeiken, doorgaan" ... De verzorger van de club was blij mij weer te zien, zo waren er wel meer. Toen ik nog voetbalde werd mijn rug door hem elke week wel n keer goed aangepakt met n massage. Gisteren vroeg ik hem of het een probleem is voor hem als ik elke week ff langs kom voor die massage, "ouderwets weer" waren zijn woorden. Het was geen probleem, omdat ik ruim 10 jaar in de hoofdmacht gespeeld heb. Hij zag duidelijk de scoliose in mijn rug en een dikke spier die in zijn ogen de problemen in mijn been veroorzaken. Zijn massage was pijnlijk, maar nu ik net uit bed ben voel ik iets minder pijn, dus dinsdag gaan we weer.

----------


## rudolf1959

> Ik ben gisteravond voor het eerst sinds 6 jaar weer eens bij mijn oude voetbalcluppie geweest, even wezen kijken bij de training van wat oude teamgenoten. Voelde wel vreemd aan, maar niet alleen bij mij. Volgens mij hadden wel meer mensen moeite met mijn aanwezigheid. Sommigen gaven me een hand, maar er waren er ook n aantal die niets zeiden, vroegen of aandacht schonk. Dus wist ik ineens weer waarom ik me daar al die jaren niet meer heb laten zien. Vond het lastig om te vertellen wat er zoal gebeurd is, want sommige blikken gaven mij weer het gevoel van "niet zeiken, doorgaan" ... De verzorger van de club was blij mij weer te zien, zo waren er wel meer. Toen ik nog voetbalde werd mijn rug door hem elke week wel n keer goed aangepakt met n massage. Gisteren vroeg ik hem of het een probleem is voor hem als ik elke week ff langs kom voor die massage, "ouderwets weer" waren zijn woorden. Het was geen probleem, omdat ik ruim 10 jaar in de hoofdmacht gespeeld heb. Hij zag duidelijk de scoliose in mijn rug en een dikke spier die in zijn ogen de problemen in mijn been veroorzaken. Zijn massage was pijnlijk, maar nu ik net uit bed ben voel ik iets minder pijn, dus dinsdag gaan we weer.


Wat fijn dat die verzorger dat voor je wil doen!! En die andere mensen, die je zo gezegt niet zagen staan, laat ze. Zij weten er misschien niet mee om te gaan en hunzelf geen houding, ten opzichte van jou, weten te geven, maar blijf ze wel respecteren, dan zal je zien dat ze dat jou ook zullen gaan doen, naarmate de tijd verstrijkt en het contact weer wat intensiever wordt, naarmate je je oude cluppie weer gaat bezoeken, en er dus wat vaker weer zult komen!! Goed van je, deze stap te nemen, wie weet hoeveel baat je er bij zult hebben met die massages, toch?
groetjessssss,
succes en sterkte kerel!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## Neetje

Thnx Ruud

De 'oude garde' bij de club heeft mijn situatie in 2000 van dichtbij meegemaakt, men weet dat ik in 3 jaar tijd ineens beide ouders ben verloren ... na een paar maanden werd er achter mijn rug om gepraat, mentaal was ik niet in staat om te werken, want veel zin om de dag te beginnen had ik niet. Maar het feit dat ik wel voetbalde wekte veel vraagtekens op bij n hoop mensen. Wel sporten, maar dan kan je toch ook wel werken? De sport was ontspanning, maar dat werd steeds minder omdat er mensen die ik al die tijd in vertrouwen nam hun vooroordeel achter mijn rug om bespraken. Ik herken er ook de blikken bij, die blikken die zonder woorden al aangeven wat men denkt. Die 'blikken' zag ik gisteren weer bij n aantal personen. Echter, mijn situatie nu ziet er een heel stuk slechter uit dan in de periode dat ik nog voetbalde. Dus het is voor mij heel moeilijk om al die 'mensen' nu weer onder ogen te komen ... er stond er al weer 1 klaar met adviezen en oplossing voor mijn problemen, die weg zouden gaan als ik weer zou gaan voetballen, weer onder de mensen kom ... en juist die persoon had die 'afkeurende blik van niet zeiken, maar doorgaan' ... ik hou t voorlopig even bij de training avondjes om naar de verzorger te gaan. Maar op zaterdag zullen ze mij daar nog niet zien, ik wil sommige mensen gewoon nog niet zien. Morgen spelen mijn oude ploeg maatjes in Delft, dus ik rij daar ff naartoe met me Tomos. Ik doe het op mijn manier, stap voor stap ... ik heb geen zin meer om mijn gevoel en angsten te moeten blijven verdedigen tegen betweters die mij meer schade hebben toegebracht dan dat ze mij geholpen hebben  :Wink: 


It's my life and if you don't like it ... fuck off, because I don't like it either!

Nu slapen, trusten mensen en n fijn weekend vanuit Pijnacker gewenst o/

----------


## rudolf1959

> Thnx Ruud
> 
> De 'oude garde' bij de club heeft mijn situatie in 2000 van dichtbij meegemaakt, men weet dat ik in 3 jaar tijd ineens beide ouders ben verloren ... na een paar maanden werd er achter mijn rug om gepraat, mentaal was ik niet in staat om te werken, want veel zin om de dag te beginnen had ik niet. Maar het feit dat ik wel voetbalde wekte veel vraagtekens op bij n hoop mensen. Wel sporten, maar dan kan je toch ook wel werken? De sport was ontspanning, maar dat werd steeds minder omdat er mensen die ik al die tijd in vertrouwen nam hun vooroordeel achter mijn rug om bespraken. Ik herken er ook de blikken bij, die blikken die zonder woorden al aangeven wat men denkt. Die 'blikken' zag ik gisteren weer bij n aantal personen. Echter, mijn situatie nu ziet er een heel stuk slechter uit dan in de periode dat ik nog voetbalde. Dus het is voor mij heel moeilijk om al die 'mensen' nu weer onder ogen te komen ... er stond er al weer 1 klaar met adviezen en oplossing voor mijn problemen, die weg zouden gaan als ik weer zou gaan voetballen, weer onder de mensen kom ... en juist die persoon had die 'afkeurende blik van niet zeiken, maar doorgaan' ... ik hou t voorlopig even bij de training avondjes om naar de verzorger te gaan. Maar op zaterdag zullen ze mij daar nog niet zien, ik wil sommige mensen gewoon nog niet zien. Morgen spelen mijn oude ploeg maatjes in Delft, dus ik rij daar ff naartoe met me Tomos. Ik doe het op mijn manier, stap voor stap ... ik heb geen zin meer om mijn gevoel en angsten te moeten blijven verdedigen tegen betweters die mij meer schade hebben toegebracht dan dat ze mij geholpen hebben 
> 
> 
> It's my life and if you don't like it ... fuck off, because I don't like it either!
> 
> Nu slapen, trusten mensen en n fijn weekend vanuit Pijnacker gewenst o/


*Hallo Beste Neetje,

Ik heb zeer veel bewondering voor je, het is inderdaad niet mis wat jij in je leven hebt meegemaakt en nog meemaakt!! Neetje, ik herken het allemaal, wat jij meemaakt!! Dat je er helemaal doorheen zit is heel begrijpelijk, en als je, net zoals ik, een "gevoelsmens" bent, dan ben je dubbel zo vatbaar voor emotionele dingen als een ander, waar overigens niets mis mee is hoor! Je hebt groot gelijk dat je er geen zin meer in hebt om je gevoel en angsten te moeten blijven verdedigen tegen betweters! Laat die lui los en laat ze denken wat ze willen, jij zit ermee, en jij moet hier uit zien te komen! Het is inderdaad jouw leven en je moet er echt iets van zien te maken hoor, anders is het een hel! Ik zit zelf ook in rot situatie nu, en voel me ook helemaal niet prettig, ook angsten etc. en weet dus een beetje wat jij doormaakt, kerel! Om met deze gevoelens, iedere dag maar weer, te leven is echt een hele opgave, bij alles wat je doet, wat voor de één zo heel gewoon en normaal is, is voor ons een hele opgave! Ik wens je morgen een fijne dag, lekker op je Tomos naar Delft, wat heerlijk! Is het een Oldtimer? In iedergeval begrijp ik heel goed wat jij voelt en wat het is om dit allemaal te hebben, ik kan de mensen vertellen dat het echt geen leven is zo, maarja, we zullen toch moeten hé?
Fijn weekend, voor zover mogelijk,
Met de vriendelijke groeten,
Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Vrouwen en Mannen....Stoere Boys  :Big Grin:  ha,ha.....

Ehhh ik moet de dingen nog bijlezen hierboven maar ik wil jullie vast een heel goed en gezellig en een beetje pijnvrij weekend wensen!!!!!  :Wink: 

wat haarverven betreft....ook ik doe daar aan mee..haha ja helaas, er zijn grijze haren, maar van nature ben ik donker..in mijn jongere jaren voor rood/paars/kersenrood gekozen en nu voor donkerbruin of een mixje..ik doe het zelf, want dat is tenminste "betaalbaar"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tramadol...bedankt voor de tips hierboven...ik moet nog oude tramadol 50 mg in een zak hebben liggen..ik was ze vergeten!!!! kun je ze ook nog slikken als ze over de datum zijn????? ik werd er misselijk van herrinner ik mij vaag, maar misschien moet ik het opnieuw een kans geven!!!! sommige pijnen krijg je niet weg met een paracetamol...op advies van de pijnbestrijding slik ik Ibuprofen...niet slecht, helpt wel!!!  :Embarrassment: 

zo en nu moet ik afsluiten en even weg....Laterssssssssssssss

Prettig weekend....

Liefs en een warme knuffel voor allen....xxx dit was Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## rudolf1959

> Hoi Vrouwen en Mannen....Stoere Boys  ha,ha.....
> 
> Ehhh ik moet de dingen nog bijlezen hierboven maar ik wil jullie vast een heel goed en gezellig en een beetje pijnvrij weekend wensen!!!!! 
> 
> wat haarverven betreft....ook ik doe daar aan mee..haha ja helaas, er zijn grijze haren, maar van nature ben ik donker..in mijn jongere jaren voor rood/paars/kersenrood gekozen en nu voor donkerbruin of een mixje..ik doe het zelf, want dat is tenminste "betaalbaar" 
> 
> Tramadol...bedankt voor de tips hierboven...ik moet nog oude tramadol 50 mg in een zak hebben liggen..ik was ze vergeten!!!! kun je ze ook nog slikken als ze over de datum zijn????? ik werd er misselijk van herrinner ik mij vaag, maar misschien moet ik het opnieuw een kans geven!!!! sommige pijnen krijg je niet weg met een paracetamol...op advies van de pijnbestrijding slik ik Ibuprofen...niet slecht, helpt wel!!! 
> 
> zo en nu moet ik afsluiten en even weg....Laterssssssssssssss
> ...


*Hallo Elisabeth,

Medicijnen die over de datum zijn zou ik in iedergeval niet meer innemen hoor! Het staat er niet voor niets op! Kijk, of het kwaad kan weet ik niet, maar vraag gewoon nieuwe aan je huisarts meis, dat is toch veel veiliger? Ik wens jou ook een fijn weekend , zonder pijn etc, en alle goeds!

Liefssss en warme knuffel terug, ;-) 

Groetjesssssss, Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## christel1

Medicijnen die over datum zijn die verliezen gewoon een stuk van hun werking maar zijn niet altijd daarom schadelijk voor de gezondheid, heel veel van die medicatie komt in landen terecht waar de mensen geen gezondheidshulp kunnen betalen, zoals Zuid-Afrika.... waarom vragen ze ons ook om "vervallen" medicatie binnen te doen bij de apotheek in België ??? Natuurlijk moet je ze op de "gewenste" temperatuur bewaren en in de verpakking en niet open en bloot op je nachttafel of in een vochtige omgeving... 
Ja tramadol moet je tegen kunnen natuurlijk, bij mij werkt dit heel goed, bij andere mensen geeft dit soms nevenwerkingen, daarom zal ik ook nooit meds die ik neem aan iemand anders geven, dit kan heel gevaarlijk zijn, altijd eerst bespreken met je HA want je kan andere meds slikken die ik niet ken en die dan gevaarlijke nevenwerkingen gaat geven....

----------


## rudolf1959

> Medicijnen die over datum zijn die verliezen gewoon een stuk van hun werking maar zijn niet altijd daarom schadelijk voor de gezondheid, heel veel van die medicatie komt in landen terecht waar de mensen geen gezondheidshulp kunnen betalen, zoals Zuid-Afrika.... waarom vragen ze ons ook om "vervallen" medicatie binnen te doen bij de apotheek in België ??? Natuurlijk moet je ze op de "gewenste" temperatuur bewaren en in de verpakking en niet open en bloot op je nachttafel of in een vochtige omgeving... 
> Ja tramadol moet je tegen kunnen natuurlijk, bij mij werkt dit heel goed, bij andere mensen geeft dit soms nevenwerkingen, daarom zal ik ook nooit meds die ik neem aan iemand anders geven, dit kan heel gevaarlijk zijn, altijd eerst bespreken met je HA want je kan andere meds slikken die ik niet ken en die dan gevaarlijke nevenwerkingen gaat geven....


*Hallo Christel,

Nou ik kan je vertellen dat de medicijnen die ingeleverd zijn bij de apotheek, om wat voor reden dan ook, hier in Nederland vernietigd worden, en dat ze nog gebruikt worden is één grote fabel. Ik vroeg het aan mijn nichtje van mij die zelf in een Apotheek werkt, ze moest erom lachen net, toen ik jouw verhaal vertelde. Ze zegt dat het in België ook niet gebeurt, want dit mag pertinent niet, medicijnen mogen alleen gebruikt worden mits ze rechtstreeks uit de apotheek komen en NOOIT meer als ze terug gebracht worden, om watvoor reden dan ook.
Allemaal verders een fijn weekend en geniet ervan, voor zover dit mogelijk is!

Groetjesssss,

Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## christel1

sorry Ruud maar dan worden er veel mensen met een fabeltje naar huis gestuurd hier bij ons.... dan krijgen we hier volledig verkeerde informatie blijkbaar.... erg genoeg hoor want veel mensen nemen hun voorgeschreven medicatie niet uit en zijn nog perfect bruikbaar om andere mensen mee te helpen, de pharmaceutische wereld verdient nog niet genoeg geld aan ons blijkbaar, dit maakt me pissed...

----------


## rudolf1959

> sorry Ruud maar dan worden er veel mensen met een fabeltje naar huis gestuurd hier bij ons.... dan krijgen we hier volledig verkeerde informatie blijkbaar.... erg genoeg hoor want veel mensen nemen hun voorgeschreven medicatie niet uit en zijn nog perfect bruikbaar om andere mensen mee te helpen, de pharmaceutische wereld verdient nog niet genoeg geld aan ons blijkbaar, dit maakt me pissed...


*Ik weet wat je bedoelt, Christel, maar echt waar hoor , alle ingenomen medicijnen worden vernietigd, want ze mogen dat onder geen beding meer gebruiken, want er kan van alles mee uitgehaald zijn. Dat het ingenomen wordt, is alleen maar dat het niet in het milieu terecht komt, en dat er dan misschien ongelukken mee gebeuren, snap je? Ik begrijp dat je hier pissig om wordt, maar eigenlijk kan je het ook niet maken om uitgegeven medicijnen weer in te nemen om vervolgens weer aan iemand anders te geven, dit mag volgens de voorgeschreven wetten geneens, dit is voor dit produkt veels te gevaarlijk!
Groetjesssssss,
Ruud.*

----------


## christel1

He Neetje, 
Mensen die je verkeerd bekijken, gewoon links laten liggen, laat je dag/week/jaar er niet door verpesten, jij bent jij en een ander moet maar zien dat hij ermee om kan gaan. 
Een ander kan niet voelen hoeveel pijn je hebt, hoe jij je voelt.... als ze je niet kunnen nemen gelijk je bent dan zijn het geen echte vrienden, vrienden steunen elkaar door en door, met de goeie kanten en de mindere kantjes... 
Heb ook zo'n collega's gehad hoor die als ik op het werk ziek werd ook zegden "weeral ziek" terwijl ze helemaal niets wisten van wat ik had.... en geloof me, mannen kunnen hard zijn maar vrouwen spannen soms echt wel de kroon.... Ik zat eens op het werk en ineens kon ik mijn armen niet meer bewegen, 2 armen, er was iets in mijn nek geschoten en ik kreeg de opmerking van een vrouwelijke collega "wat heb je nu weer" ipv te vragen hoe ze me kon helpen.... en dan moest ik me nog gaan aanbieden op het geneeskundig centrum van mijn werk waar ze totaal niets konden doen voor mij.... maar ja dat waren de "regels".... en ipv een taxi te roepen om me naar huis te brengen, nee, ik mocht nog met de trein naar huis terwijl mijn nek helemaal vast zat en ik crepeerde van de pijn.... Ja 1 keer heb ik geluk gehad, ik zat met mijn voet in het gips maar ja toch moest ik me gaan aanbieden naar het geneeskundig centrum en ja mijn ventje had me weggebracht maar ik moest nog thuisgeraken ook en ik stapte op de trein en er zat een vroegere baas op van mij en die heeft dan de secretaresse van hem de opdracht gegeven om me thuis te gaan afzetten omdat hij het niet verantwoord vond dat ik daarna nog een trein moest nemen... maar ja zo zijn ze niet allemaal he ???? En ja het was hij die me in zijn team wilde dus had ik er wel een goeie verstandhouding mee.... ook al wou ik dat werk niet echt doen... (heb er later wel geen spijt van gehad hoor)..... 
En soms moet je maar denken als ze over mij roddelen hebben ze de kans niet om over iemand anders te roddelen ook al is het niet makkelijk en moest er voor alles een kantklare oplossing zijn dan zou het heel makkelijk zijn hoor, spijtig genoeg niet....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: IK weet niet beter of er worden oude medicijnen naar het buitenland ingevlogen...tjaaaaaaaaaa daarom slik ik persoonlijk de boel langer eerlijk gezegd als ik niets anders in huis heb! ik begrijp je verhaal wat je collega's betreft....heel akelig dat ze zo doen, ik herken het!!!! ik voelde mij daar machteloos en teleurgesteld door, maar je wordt er ook "harder" door.  :Big Grin:  fijne dag Christel...je hebt teveel al meegemaakt lief mens...dikke knuffel dan maar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Neetje: laat die zeikerds maar gaan Neetje. :Frown: ..deze mensen hebben weinig meegemaakt waarschijnlijk dat ze zo over je oordelen...Jammer...ik vindt je een " KANJER" ...Gajes is het, ze begrijpen er geen zak van....laat die klojo's maar....ik hoop wel dat je het leuk gehad hebt in Delft..."op" je Tomos...(gaaf) verdrietig dat je beide ouders al verloren hebt......Liefs.... :Wink: 

Rudolf 1959: Ik zal het ook eens vragen aan mijn schoonzusje als ik er aan denk inzake medicijnen...in deze wereld is er veel corruptie en ze rotzooien aardig met medicijnen...misschien gaat het goed op jou Apotheek, maar ik wil wel een vliegje zijn en meekijken wat er allemaal gebeurd!!!!! niet iedereen is eerlijk en zuiver van geweten  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik vertrouw niet alles meer wat " De Maatschappij" verteld.....
fijne dag verder...wel fijn om je mening te horen uiteraard.... :Big Grin: 
doegieeeeeeeeeeeee Groeten.....

Dolfijntje: Pluk de dag en geniet als je bij je vriend bent......
ben je oppas of speel je alleen spelletjes....hahaha leuk dat schieten, houd ik ook wel van...zullen we samen een potje spelen? daggggggggggg, Knuffie..... :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

je kan oude med,s gewoon slikken, het enige is miss. dat de werking iets minder sterk is,
ik slik soms nog wat, waarbij de uiterste houdbaar heid 2007 is....
en zo spaar ik alle restanten van kaakchirurg tot .......enz
lees dus net over tramadol (tramal) daar heb ik ook nog een reuze pot vol van......ideaal, uiterste gebruik ook in 2007.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Elisabeth 
Tanx! Nee hoor verder ben ik wel gewoon oppas haha =) Maar dacht ach ff een potje mee spelen kan geen kwaad,, kan je je agressie uiten he! Is goed hoor kunnen we wel samen spelen XD En idd pluk de dag=)=)

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, heb alleen verschikkelijk last van me achillespees tering niet normaal. Vraag me af wat der eigelijk mee aan de hand is.. Wantte heb der focking vaak last van maja zullen wel zien.. Zo ik ga nu maar eens de sims spelen haha 

Liefs

----------


## Neetje

hallo people,

Ik ben zaterdag idd naar de voetbal gereden en heb weer wat oude bekenden, die niet bij het trainings avondje aanwezig waren, gezien. Het was goed weer, al had ik het behoorlijk koud op de bank. Het was vreemd, voelde vreemd aan ... terug op n plek waar ik 6 jaar lang niet geweest was, langs de lijn bij 'n voetbalwedstrijd, en in de rust meegelopen naar de kleedkamer om n warm bakkie thee naar binnen te gooien. Er zijn geen vragen gesteld aan me, maar men schonk mij ook weinig aandacht. Mss is het mijn gedachten gang of in dit geval mijn gevoelsleven (die is volgens de psychiater volledig van slag), maar ik wantrouw mensen, bij elke situatie lijkt het wel of ik achter elke boom een vijand zie ... Na de wedstrijd ben ik nog ff naar de Karwei gereden en kocht een beetje hout waar ik 'n lichtbalk van aan het maken ben. Op de tomos was het niet te doen om het hout mee te nemen, dus heb een vriendin gebeld of ze met de auto wilde komen. Ze is zo lief voor me, het was voor haar geen probleem en binnen 15 min was ze er al.

Toen ik 's avonds weer alleen was, gingen mijn gedachten terug naar zowel de donderdagavond als de zaterdagmiddag ... weer onder dezelfde mensen en de bal waar ik eigenlijk noodgedwongen afscheid van heb moeten nemen 6 jaar geleden door mijn 'ziekte' ... wat deed het met me ... terwijl die vraag de hele avond door mijn kop raasde, kreeg ik een sms van mijn beste vriend met de vraag hoe ik de donderdag en zaterdag heb ervaren ... ik weet het niet. Ik weet het nog steeds niet ...

Herkennen jullie dit? Het is net of ik geen emoties heb, alsof ze zijn uitgeschakeld (in dit geval dan he)

Ik heb wel weer een nieuwe stap gezet en mijn maatje vond het goed van me dat ik die stap heb ondernomen. Maar van mij mogen 'ze' me best wel meer vragen dan het nietszeggende en nietsbetekende 'hoe is t' ...

Sorry overigens dat ik op dit moment ff niet alles kan lezen of reageren, maar ik hoop dat jullie hier begrip voor hebben, ben zelf erg druk bezig om alle indrukken van de laatste week op me in te laten werken ... stap voor stap

Morgen fysio en ik probeer dinsdag weer naar de club te gaan voor een massage door de verzorger van de A-selectie ...

Ik wil weer voetballen


En @Elisa: ik vind jou ook een KANJER!, altijd positief en voor iedereen een lief woordje klaar. Respekt meisie xxx

----------


## rudolf1959

> hallo people,
> 
> Ik ben zaterdag idd naar de voetbal gereden en heb weer wat oude bekenden, die niet bij het trainings avondje aanwezig waren, gezien. Het was goed weer, al had ik het behoorlijk koud op de bank. Het was vreemd, voelde vreemd aan ... terug op n plek waar ik 6 jaar lang niet geweest was, langs de lijn bij 'n voetbalwedstrijd, en in de rust meegelopen naar de kleedkamer om n warm bakkie thee naar binnen te gooien. Er zijn geen vragen gesteld aan me, maar men schonk mij ook weinig aandacht. Mss is het mijn gedachten gang of in dit geval mijn gevoelsleven (die is volgens de psychiater volledig van slag), maar ik wantrouw mensen, bij elke situatie lijkt het wel of ik achter elke boom een vijand zie ... Na de wedstrijd ben ik nog ff naar de Karwei gereden en kocht een beetje hout waar ik 'n lichtbalk van aan het maken ben. Op de tomos was het niet te doen om het hout mee te nemen, dus heb een vriendin gebeld of ze met de auto wilde komen. Ze is zo lief voor me, het was voor haar geen probleem en binnen 15 min was ze er al.
> 
> Toen ik 's avonds weer alleen was, gingen mijn gedachten terug naar zowel de donderdagavond als de zaterdagmiddag ... weer onder dezelfde mensen en de bal waar ik eigenlijk noodgedwongen afscheid van heb moeten nemen 6 jaar geleden door mijn 'ziekte' ... wat deed het met me ... terwijl die vraag de hele avond door mijn kop raasde, kreeg ik een sms van mijn beste vriend met de vraag hoe ik de donderdag en zaterdag heb ervaren ... ik weet het niet. Ik weet het nog steeds niet ...
> 
> Herkennen jullie dit? Het is net of ik geen emoties heb, alsof ze zijn uitgeschakeld (in dit geval dan he)
> 
> Ik heb wel weer een nieuwe stap gezet en mijn maatje vond het goed van me dat ik die stap heb ondernomen. Maar van mij mogen 'ze' me best wel meer vragen dan het nietszeggende en nietsbetekende 'hoe is t' ...
> ...


*Hallo Beste Neetje,

Fijn dat je je ervaringen met ons wilt delen door ze openhartig aan ons te vertellen kerel! Ik kan alleen maar zeggen "Respect"!!! Je doet het prima, al weet jijzelf wel beter en voel je je af en toe gewoon gezegt "klote". Ik ken dat gevoel en alleen jij weet wat erin je omgaat, hoe je je voelt, en dat je denkt dat het misschien wel nooit meer over gaat, ik herken dat gevoel, Neetje, het is een ramp om hiermee te moeten leven, terwijl de wereld om je heen gewoon doorgaat, met alle gewone dingen van de dag, toch? Wij zijn aan het knokken tegen een gek iets, alwaar we de meeste tijd geen controle over hebben, en ons dan zeer rot voelen, maarja beste kerel, we zullen toch verder moeten, toch? Fijn dat je zo'n goede kameraad hebt en dat je een lieve vriendin hebt, zoals hierboven beschreven, fijn hoor! En geen excuses dat je niet alles van iedereen hebt gelezen etc, soms staat je hoofd er gewoon even niet naar, want het is niet dat het je niet interesseerd, maar dan kan je het gewoon er niet even erbij hebben, en soms ineens heb je de behoefte om toch even te gaan lezen en je problemen etc. te delen, toch? Dan moet je dat lekker doen, want met schrijven kan je ook een boel van je "afzetten" hoor! Ik heb in iedergeval alle respect voor je en wens je dan ook alle goeds en beterschap voor de toekomst kerel!
Met vriendelijke groet!
tot schrijfs!

Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijn: Volgens mij moet jou lichaam in de renovatie schat....haha...ellendig he als alles zeer doet, ik begrijp je hoor.... :Big Grin:  lekker effe van je af schreeuwen en dan gaat het al een pietsje beter...sterkte...leuk he als oppas spelletjes doen...ik houd er ook van...Doen...ik hoop dat je een fijn weekend hebt gehad...dag moppie....Kusssss 

Neetje: laat alles maar rustig op je inwerken wat je meegemaakt hebt op dat voetbalveld en daarna thee drinken....misschien verdring je het een beetje omdat het pijnlijk aanvoelt? .... :Frown:  6 jaar geleden deed je nog mee en daarna werd je ziek....
de mensen gaan in hun zelf op...ik heb eerder het idee dat ze niet weten hoe ze met je om moeten gaan...wat kunnen ze tegen je vertellen? dat is niet persoonlijk maar het is wel een "tekortkoming" van deze mensen...als jij wat vraagt zullen ze wel reageren, maar het voelt niet helemaal goed..een gesprek kan moeizaam verlopen op deze manier.. :Embarrassment: ..pijnlijk....knap dat je gegaan bent....goed zo...koppie fier omhoog... :Big Grin: 
wel ergggggggggggggggggg tof dat je zo'n lieve vriendin hebt die naar je toekomt om wat voor je op te halen bij Karwei...
sterkte bij de fysio....en ja..."IK" ken dat gevoel ook zoals jij het beschrijft....ik had laatst een reunie van mensen waar ik vroeger gewerkt hebt...( oud ABN) mijn vader ging mee omdat hij er 47 jaar voor gewerkt had....zegge en schrijven was er 1 persoon  :Frown:  die echt de tijd nam om te vragen hoe het met mij ging...de rest was enorm druk met zichzelf.....en weer was ik teleurgesteld, maar enfin zo gaat het immer altijd....als je ziek bent of je bent al een tijd weg dan zien de meeste mensen je niet meer staan, daargelaten natuurlijk de mensen die wel een "HART" hebben...ik ben mij ervan bewust en het heeft mij altijd tot diep in mijn ziel geraakt....maar ik weet: Mensen zijn zo..."IK" ben een mensen mens, en zal altijd de ellende zien van anderen omdat ik het gewoon zie met mijn ogen en voelsprieten..... :Embarrassment:  op sommige dagen dat ik dit constateer wordt ik harder en gebruik andere zinnen en woorden als mensen egoistisch bezig zijn...ik heb daar geen trek in........het leven gaat verder, maar je leert veel over anderen ennnn "jezelf" doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeee doe maar rustig aan van de week.....neem de tijd voor leuke dingen, en verzamel " goede vriendelijke" mensen om je heen want die geven jou uiteindelijk " ENERGIE EN KRACHT" 
Dikke knuffel..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ben erg verdrietig,
sorry, kan even niet belangstellend zijn,
ik ga niet alles weer typen, het staat onder het topic ""afreageren"""
iedereen veel sterke en veel liefs!

----------


## Neetje

*slaat een troostende arm om sietske


@Rudolf, @Christel en @Elisa: Ik ben idd een gevoelsmens die veel indrukken van buitenaf opvangt, zowel de positieve als de negatieve ... en dat bepaalt mijn stemming. Ben ook niet iemand die naar verjaardagen gaat als er teveel mensen zijn die een 'negatieve' invloed op mij hebben. Daar komt bij dat ik niet tegen drukte kan. Ik ben een 1 op 1 persoon. Van drukte krijg ik het benauwd en wil ik weg, op zoek naar rust.

----------


## jolanda27

> *slaat een troostende arm om sietske
> 
> 
> @Rudolf, @Christel en @Elisa: Ik ben idd een gevoelsmens die veel indrukken van buitenaf opvangt, zowel de positieve als de negatieve ... en dat bepaalt mijn stemming. Ben ook niet iemand die naar verjaardagen gaat als er teveel mensen zijn die een 'negatieve' invloed op mij hebben. Daar komt bij dat ik niet tegen drukte kan. Ik ben een 1 op 1 persoon. Van drukte krijg ik het benauwd en wil ik weg, op zoek naar rust.


Neetje,
Dan heb je het lang niet altijd makkelijk. Ben namelijk ook een gevoelsmens.
Grenzen aangeven en op zijn tijd bijtanken om nieuwe energie te krijgen. 
Sterkte Neetje.

----------


## jolanda27

> ben erg verdrietig,
> sorry, kan even niet belangstellend zijn,
> ik ga niet alles weer typen, het staat onder het topic ""afreageren"""
> iedereen veel sterke en veel liefs!


Sietske,
Heel veel sterkte meid. Ik leef met je mee. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## rudolf1959

> ben erg verdrietig,
> sorry, kan even niet belangstellend zijn,
> ik ga niet alles weer typen, het staat onder het topic ""afreageren"""
> iedereen veel sterke en veel liefs!


*Dat hoeft ook niet Meis!!
Sterkte en liefssss!!
Ruud.xx*

----------


## sietske763

dank je neetje en rudolf....................wat lief, terwijl jullie het ook moeilijk hebben....
@neetje, heb echt veel respect voor je hoe je je come back hebt gemaakt op het forum.
ik vind je echt fantastisch, hoe je je staande houdt met moeilijke momenten, zoals bij de voetbal..............dat je verdrietig bent over hun houding naar jou toe en dat je een paar dagen later gewoon weer gaat!!!
je bent wantrouwig geworden schrijf je,,,,,,,,,en terecht!
er is nogal wat oneerlijkheid in jouw leven geweest,
maar echt.........wat ben jij verandert in die maanden ""rust""!!!!!!!!
ooit komt er gerechtigheid....dat is meestal een grote troost............en....wie goed doet, goed ontmoet, dus...........ook voor jou!!

@ rudolf, ik moet even goed bijlezen over jouw verhaal en dingen, maar heb al wel gezien dat je veel hebt te dragen...........en ook jij blijft belangstellend naar anderen!

heren, een dikke pluim!!

----------


## anMa

Een slappeling want ik zou de ipad niet meer meenemen naar bed en gelijk gaan slapen voortaan
Lig ik dus toch weer met de ipad te gamen en trailertjes van films te kijken en wordfeudten
Bah wat een verslaving
Ik had t al 2 maanden niet meer gedaan en nu dus toch weer
Mannetje is al 2 weken gestopt met roken....ik bebenieuwd of tie t volhoudt
Hij is erg opgefokt en ik nu dus ook ...
De zon moet gaan schijnen dan kunnen we weer naar ons aardappelveldje aardappeltje gaan planten. Poten moet ik zeggen
Nu ga ik proberen om te slapen
Welterusten allemaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Soms hoef en mag je alleen op jezelf passen en dat is al meer dan genoeg....iets lezen van een ander is prima, misschien heb je er wel eens wat aan...eerst denken aan je eigen gezin en het verdriet wat er nu is!!!!!  :Frown: 

Dag lieve schat....ik denk aan je en leef met je mee...de rest lees ik later want ik moet nu weg... :Embarrassment:  Sterkte...ik zal vanavond een kaarsje speciaal ook voor jou branden want ik weet dat het je allemaal raakt...verdriet is zeer akelig, je dag wordt er anders door...Hou vol lieverd...elke dag is er 1....Knuffel en een dikke zoen xxx van Elisa  :Wink: 

Dag Christel, Jolanda, Neetje, Rudolf, en AnMa....
je mag best wel eens een slappeling zijn dat is " menselijk" doegieeeee het leven is niet altijd zo veerkrachtig.... :Embarrassment: 
Fijne dag lieve vrienden...en nu moet ik hollen...ff uitloggen ( vergeet ik steeds) over en out....liefs Elisa

----------


## jolanda27

Gisteren had ik een slechte dag, erg benauwd.  :Frown:  Wilde een bericht plaatsen, mislukte en toen had ik geen fut meer. Nieuwe poging, ha-ha. 
Cardioloog toch maar eens gebelt, mag mij nu helemaal niet inspannen, hartritme moet zich eerst herstellen. Afwachten, verveel mij behoorlijk, want mijn hoofd staat ook nergens naar.  :EEK!: 
Maar niet klagen maar dragen, als ik zie waar sommige mee moeten dealen iedere dag tel ik mijn zegeningen.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Anma, niet zo streng zijn voor jezelf hoor, oude gewoonte's afleren gaat niet een twee, drie.
@ Sietske, ik leef met je mee, heel veel sterkte en liefs.
@ Suske, mijn gedachten gaan ook uit naar jou. Dikke knuffel.
@ Neetje, knap dat jij naar je oude voetbalvereniging bent gegaan, zeker na zo'n lange tijd. Je mag trots zijn op jezelf. 
@ Christel, ben je weer lekker aan het eten? Hoe gaat het met je nu?
@ Elisabeth, fijn dat je er weer bent, jij bent onze beschermengel hier. Hoop dat jij je ook wat beter gaat voelen, pas de raad die je aan anderen geeft ook maar op jezelf toe.  :Wink: 
@ Gossie, hoe gaat het met je? Denk ook aan jou hoor.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Rudolf, ik hoop dat er wat meer rust komt in jouw hoofd, aangaande alle verwikkelingen wat betreft je werksituatie. Sterkte.
Vandaag doe ik het maar rustig aan.  :EEK!:  Niet echt iets voor mij, geduld is een schone zaak.  :Wink:  
Sterkte een ieders en een fijne dag voor iedereen. Jolanda

----------


## rudolf1959

> Gisteren had ik een slechte dag, erg benauwd.  Wilde een bericht plaatsen, mislukte en toen had ik geen fut meer. Nieuwe poging, ha-ha. 
> Cardioloog toch maar eens gebelt, mag mij nu helemaal niet inspannen, hartritme moet zich eerst herstellen. Afwachten, verveel mij behoorlijk, want mijn hoofd staat ook nergens naar. 
> Maar niet klagen maar dragen, als ik zie waar sommige mee moeten dealen iedere dag tel ik mijn zegeningen. 
> @ Anma, niet zo streng zijn voor jezelf hoor, oude gewoonte's afleren gaat niet een twee, drie.
> @ Sietske, ik leef met je mee, heel veel sterkte en liefs.
> @ Suske, mijn gedachten gaan ook uit naar jou. Dikke knuffel.
> @ Neetje, knap dat jij naar je oude voetbalvereniging bent gegaan, zeker na zo'n lange tijd. Je mag trots zijn op jezelf. 
> @ Christel, ben je weer lekker aan het eten? Hoe gaat het met je nu?
> @ Elisabeth, fijn dat je er weer bent, jij bent onze beschermengel hier. Hoop dat jij je ook wat beter gaat voelen, pas de raad die je aan anderen geeft ook maar op jezelf toe. 
> ...


*Hallo Jolanda,
Lief dat je toch, ondanks alles, de moeite neemt om even een berichtje te schrijven, knap hoor! Heel herkenbaar allemaal, dat moe zijn! Het is echt door alle spanningen die er ook bij komen, maa goed dat je even contact hebt opgenomen met je cardioloog! Luister goed naar hem, en doe rustig aan, luister naar je lichaam en hou nog even vol, je zal echt zien dat ook jij er wel weer komt, maar alles heeft zijn tijd nodig. Ik hoop dat je hartritme snel weer normaal is en dat de medicijnen hun werk gaan doen, maar zoals gezegt, dat zal wel even duren, ik weet dat het moeilijk is kanjer, maar hou vol! 
Liefssssssssss, en alle goeds, sterkte!!
xxx!

Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Rudolf,
Bedankt voor je bemoedigende bericht. Het is wel handig dat jij er ook ervaring mee hebt. Ik hoop echter dat die bijwerkingen niet allemaal blijven bestaan. Want het zijn er een hele boel. Maar ik zal even volhouden, net wat jij zegt. Er is hoop, ha-ha.
Vandaag gaat het gelukkig wat beter.  :Smile:  
Ruud, jij ook bedankt voor je medeleven, wens je nog een fijne avond,
groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## rudolf1959

> Hallo Rudolf,
> Bedankt voor je bemoedigende bericht. Het is wel handig dat jij er ook ervaring mee hebt. Ik hoop echter dat die bijwerkingen niet allemaal blijven bestaan. Want het zijn er een hele boel. Maar ik zal even volhouden, net wat jij zegt. Er is hoop, ha-ha.
> Vandaag gaat het gelukkig wat beter.  
> Ruud, jij ook bedankt voor je medeleven, wens je nog een fijne avond,
> groetjes, Jolanda


*

Beste Jolanda,

Ook ik heb heb nog wel eens last van "Hartkloppingen" , het is heel vervelend, je gaat je van alles in je hoofd halen, waardoor je daardoor weer niet lekker word, en bekant gaat hyperventileren, overal gekke pijntjes gaat voelen en rare gedachtes in je hoofd gaat halen. Ik heb dat meestal als ik in ruste kom, als ik in mijn bed lig en ik lig met mijn hoofd op mijn oor, maakt niet uit welke, maar dan hoor ik soms zo sterk mijn hart kloppen en daardoor gaat ik dat ook weer op mijn borst voelen, mat alle bovenstaande gevolgen vandien, phffff....., maar.................één troost, ik heb dit al jaren, dus wat het nu is, niemand weet het, maar ik ben er nog steeds. Wel ben eerverleden jaar gekatheriseerd en wat stands gekregen, maar daar merk ik niets van en is het ook niet, maar al wat door je hoofd spookt, daar wordt je soms dan echt niet goed van. Ook al is het niets, je denkt het nu eenmaal, en dat kan je echt niet uitschakelen, zoals sommige mensen dan zeggen. Ze zeggen dan "Gewoon niet aan denken, en wat leuks gaan doen", ik weet het, ze bedoelen het uiteraard goed allemaal, maar was het maar zo makkelijk, whahaha, maarja er is nu mee te leven. Morgenochtend naar de Orthopead voor mijn heup weer, misschien nu een afspraak maken voor de operatie, want mijn werk komt nu even op de 2e plaats hoor, nu eerst van die vreselijke pijn af, ik lijk wel zo'n kreupele, whahaha, ik loop er helemaal naar, ik krijg ook overal pijntjes, zoals in mijn rug, mijn knieën , bovenbenen, ja zelfs mijn bovenlichaam doet soms zeer, omdat ik zo'n rare houding aanneem, volgens mijn partner. Dat eerst allemaal om 10.00 uur, en dan 's middag's om 16.00 uur naar mijn bedrijfsarts, alwaar ik nu alweer met bergen tegenop ziet, phfffffff........!! Vandaag belde de GGZ, dat ik ben aangemeld door de huisarts en ik moet komen op 30 Maart voor een intakegesprek, en dat ik er rekening mee moet houden dat dat gesprek etc. zo'n 3 uur inbeslag kan gaan nemen, maarjaaaaaaaa.... ik heb dat jaren geleden al allemaal eens ervaren, dus dat is eigenlijk niet zo nieuw voor me, en dan op 6 April is eigenlijk mijn eerste afspraak officieel daar, dusssssssssssss!! Phfffffffff, this alweer een heel verhaal wat ik zit te tikken, whahahaa!!
Beste Jolanda, ik wens je een fijne avond en het allerbeste ermee, ik hoop echt dat je snel van die gewenningsklachten van de medicijnen af bent en dat je er snel baat bij zult hebben, nogmaals sterkte!!
Iedereen die heeft meegelezen ook heel veel beterschap en sterkte met de problemen die jullie hebben!

Met de vriendelijke groetjessssssss!!
Liefssss, allemaal!
xxxx
Ruud, Leiden.*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jootje....Kalm aan doen, en doen wat de dokter zegt, dus luieren, proberen te relaxen en verplicht achter de pc zitten en lekker van je af schrijven.... :Stick Out Tongue:  valt niet mee natuurlijk maar het " moet"  :Big Grin: 

heel akelig dat dit gebeurd met het hart....hou je haaks....

Liefs en sterkte.... :Embarrassment: 

ps: natuurlijk denk ik hierbij ook aan Christel en haar familie, en Rudolf,maar nu sta ik stil bij " JOU" xxx Elisa

----------


## rudolf1959

> Jootje....Kalm aan doen, en doen wat de dokter zegt, dus luieren, proberen te relaxen en verplicht achter de pc zitten en lekker van je af schrijven.... valt niet mee natuurlijk maar het " moet" 
> 
> heel akelig dat dit gebeurd met het hart....hou je haaks....
> 
> Liefs en sterkte....
> 
> ps: natuurlijk denk ik hierbij ook aan Christel en haar familie, en Rudolf,maar nu sta ik stil bij " JOU" xxx Elisa


*Ik ben het helemaal met Elisabeth eens, , doe rustig aan Jolanda! xx*

----------


## rudolf1959

Lieve Mensen, weten jullie hoe je hier je account moet verwijderen? Ik heb zojuist te horen gekregen dat sommige zich ergeren aan mij omdat ik schijnbaar Quote en dat dat lastig is, omdat jullie dan alles 2x moeten lezen en ook dat ik in het donker schrijf ( vet, cursief) , dat vinden sommige niks, maar ik kan het dan beter lezen, omdat ik het dan kan onderscheiden, maarja........, helaas, een moderator vond dat allemaal niets en ik wens jullie allemaal alle goeds, jammer, ik dacht vrienden te hebben gevonden, maar loop toch weer ergens tegenaan, jammer!, het gaat jullie allemaal goed!
met vriendelijke groet!
Ruud.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste Rudolf, daar is toch heel makkelijk iets aan te doen zonder je account te hoeven opheffen? Je hoeft hier echt niet weg, hoor!

Het quoten ken ik. Ik werd daar in het begin ook op aangekeken, en ik kreeg daar ook commentaar op. Ik was dat gewend van andere forums, waar quoten juist heel erg werd gewaardeerd, omdat daarmee duidelijk werd _waarop_ je precies reageerde.

Maar hier wordt quoten als iets negatiefs gezien. Prima, ook goed - nu ik dat weet, quote ik niet meer. Iedereen blij.

Die dikke tekst van jou vind ik ook wat lastig. Niet lastig genoeg om er iets van te zeggen, maar toch: minder goed leesbaar. Althans, voor mij persoonlijk.

Maar jij schrijft dat je het zelf nodig hebt, omdat je het dan juist beter kunt lezen.

Is het een idee, de lettertypen op jouw computer anders in te stellen? Groter, met meer contrast? Als je dat doet, verschijnen jouw teksten op _onze_ computers weer gewoon, net als alle andere teksten. En tegelijk verschijnt diezelfde tekst op _jouw_ computer juist groot, met veel contrast, zodat jij de tekst toch goed kunt lezen.

Met als bijkomend voordeel dat ook _onze_ teksten op jouw computer dik en donker zullen zijn. Dus ook beter leesbaar voor jou. Zonder dat wij daar iets van merken.

Op die manier is iedereen tevreden. En kun jij heel gewoon op dit forum blijven.

Het beste van twee werelden. Daar hebben we allemaal voordeel van.

Is dat een idee?

----------


## jolanda27

@ Rudolf, 
Bedankt voor je toelichting, dat helpt.
Ik hoop toch niet dat je verdwijnt hier. Ik doe dat ook wel eens met citaat. Wist eerlijk gezegt niet dat dat niet mocht. 
Ik denk dat je je eerst maar moet concentreren op je heup nu. Dat is niet vreemd dat je allerlei andere klachten daarvan krijgt. 
Ik wens je sterkte bij de bedrijfsarts en ook met de intake bij de ggd. Het is een hele boel op je bord. Houd moed, komt tijd, komt raad.
Succes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Het is mijn fout, heb me wat ongelukkig uitgedrukt..... iedereen kan zijn scherm groter zetten, gewoon op ctrl + duwen en dan zie je alles groter zonder dat een ander dat ziet, enkel je eigen scherm wordt groter dan..... maar soms zal je je balkje onderaan dan wel wat moeten verschuiven om heel de pagina te zien. 
Sorry Ruud voor het misverstand, blijf erbij je bent een aanwinst voor het forum.... hierbij nogmaals mijn excuses....

----------


## christel1

En quoten mag wel hoor.... no problem als het daarvoor voor jullie duidelijker wordt ...

----------


## Raimun

@rudolf1959

Hallo rudolf.

Enkele taalkundige tips ....

Jij hebt de neiging om vrij lange zinnen te maken . 
Maak ze korter , dan is het beter leesbaar !

Gebruik meer alinea's .. (zoals in bovenstaande reactie van Flogiston)
Het geheel is dan makkelijker te lezen en te volgen .

Wil je reageren ..begin dan eventueel met .. @ +( naam ..)

Op deze manier , maakt het lettertype ( dik en of donker ) niet veel verschil in leesbaarheid !

Quoten ! doet iedereen hier wel op tijd en stond !!

Groetjes ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Rudolf:  :Embarrassment:  als we toch bezig zijn dan verkondig ik ook nog effe een mening...haha ( ehh niet leuk)..... :Big Grin:  een moderator is er om dingen duidelijk te maken, hij of zij....... heeft "NIET" de intentie om je af te zeiken om het zo maar eens te zeggen...
dus lief mens...wees niet boos, sommige dingen voelen op een bepaald moment niet goed aan, dat overkomt mij ook wel eens en dan heb ik zin om iemand met een (plastic) hamer voor zijn kop te slaan, maar desalniettemin kun je er altijd over nadenken...WIJ als medevrienden zijn er ook nog, dus vindt ik niet dat je iedereen zomaar in de steek moet laten...welneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Stick Out Tongue:  blijf gewoon want het helpt ons "ALLEMAAL" om hier te spreken...de ene keer doen we dat met een zucht, de volgende keer met een traan, en een andere keer met boosheid...het hoort bij het " LEVEN" 

nog een klein ding...vette letters leest voor mij niet prettig daar moet ik eerlijk in zijn....
Quoten vindt ik niet fijn, het is teveel om te lezen, soms te vermoeiend, mede door al die zwarte letters...........
maar verder dragen wij "jou" een warm Hart toe...dus Rudolf....mag ik je uitnodigen om te blijven  :Big Grin:  , en misschien kun je proberen om je scherm wat aan te passen zoals Flogiston zegt/voorstelt, zodat het voor jou ook nog leesbaar is.......Succes ermee...fijne dag...de zon schijnt.... :Wink: 

ps: ach weet je Rudolf...soms kunnen we allemaal wel eens Fel uithalen met woorden  :Frown:  dan zijn we verdrietig of boos, of hebben teveel pijn, en dan reageren mensen anders en soms harder en feller...maar we houden allemaal een beetje van elkaar, juist omdat we elkaar begrijpen wat ellende en pijn betreft....hou je haaks, je moet nog een operatie ondergaan, je zit nog in de knoop met een aantal dingen, dus neem je tijd, en soms de rust voor jezelf........ :Embarrassment:  alle goeds gewenst voor nu en later..ik zeg: Tot Horens..... :Embarrassment: 

Warme groeten en een knuffel van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

> Het is mijn fout, heb me wat ongelukkig uitgedrukt..... iedereen kan zijn scherm groter zetten, gewoon op ctrl + duwen en dan zie je alles groter zonder dat een ander dat ziet, enkel je eigen scherm wordt groter dan..... maar soms zal je je balkje onderaan dan wel wat moeten verschuiven om heel de pagina te zien. 
> Sorry Ruud voor het misverstand, blijf erbij je bent een aanwinst voor het forum.... hierbij nogmaals mijn excuses....


Hej Rudolf,

Sommige moderatoren durven ook ellenlange zinnen te gebruiken !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:  :Wink: 

Oeffff...ben ik weer stout bezig...hahaha !!!  :Cool:

----------


## Mizzepi

*Ruud*
waar moest je heen in Friesland, naar mijn idee is het via de polder korter, doen wij ook altijd als wij naar het
noorden van het land gaan. Maar verder begin maart wel een leuke dag gehad in Friesland ? 


Hier zelf wel weer na vorige week fysio weer minder last van de schouder, maar merk het nog wel het is nog niet voorbij. Hierdoor kan ik nog niet de oefeningen doen bij de fysiofit (zoals op de loopband, roeien, hometrainer en met de gewichten en zelfs nog niet met de nordic walking stokken over het strand. 
Verder nog wel erg moe maar dit wijt ik toch aan de medicatie die ik dagelijks slik

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ruud,

Je ziet het, je hebt al een fanclub.  :Wink:  Dus wij hopen dat je weer deel neemt aan deze site. Tot schrijfs? 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Dank u Raimun voor de opmerking, mijn zinnen zijn ik weet het wel, ellenlang.... had misschien beter in de journalistiek gegaan ipv bij de NMBS te gaan werken vroeger... maar ja vroeger moesten we ellenlange verhandelingen maken voor school... En ik zal ook wat meer alinea's gaan gebruiken..... 
En Ruud, een vraagje aan jou, hoe voel je of iets versleten is, een knie bv ? Jij hebt je heup die versleten is, ik heb mijn knie die lastig begint te doen maar weet niet of het slijtage is of arthrose ???? Maar het doet verdemd serieus veel pijn bij momenten (kan niet goed meer zitten of niet goed meer liggen, gestrekt is niet goed en gebogen ook niet) dus half gebogen of gestrekt misschien dan maar weer ? 
Maar zo kan je niet stappen he ????

----------


## rudolf1959

Okay lieve mensen allemaal, zand erover, ik was wat geëmotioneerd gisteren en soms lijkt het wel of dan alles tegen je is en zit, snappen jullie? Het was ook niet persoonlijk tegen iemand bedoeld ofzo, maar ik dacht okay, ik zal niemand meer vervelen dan maar met mijn ellelange verhalen, snappen jullie? Ik sta nu inmiddels op de wachtlijst bij de orthopead en zal eerdaags opgeroepen worden voor de operatie, ik ben er vanochtend geweest en heb alle lijsten ingevuld etc. Dus nu maar afwachten op de oproep voor anesthesist en de verpleegkundige en de fysiotherapeut. Straks om 16.00 uur naar de Bedrijfsarts, alwaar ik heel erg tegenop ziet, phfff.
Lief dat jullie me toch steunen en aanzetten om door te gaan hier, toppie!
Heel erg dank allemaal en veel liefs!
Groetjes!
Ruud.xx

----------


## rudolf1959

Naar Beetgumermolen Mezzepi, 5 km van Leeuwarden af.
Beterschap en sterkte!
Groetjes,
Ruud.

----------


## rudolf1959

Hallo Christel,
Slijtage van je gewrichten is Arthrose, zo noemen ze dat. Je voelt het doordat het gewricht, dat aangetast is, erg pijn doet, een stekende hevige pijn, bij gebruik van dat desbetreffende gewricht en soms is het wat opgezwollen en zit er wat vocht omheen, maar dat hoeft niet persé. Probeer een kussen tussen je benen te leggen,als je in je bed ligt, dat geeft soms wat verlichting. Verders kan je een röntgenfoto, of een MRI-scan laten maken in het ziekenhuis, om te zien of het versleten is. Bij mij is het echt bot op bot, dus het mooie gladde kraakbeen is helemaal weg en dat zorgt nu juist die hevige pijnen, want de smering is inprincipe helemaal weg, snap je?
Sterkte ermee!
Groetjes!
xxx, Ruud, ;-)

----------


## christel1

Ha Ruud, 
Bij mij is het meer een zeurende pijn eigenlijk en mijn knie kraakt ook constant als ik hem beweeg wat niet erg aangenaam is en als ik lang gezeten of gelegen heb dan is dat "ding" helemaal stijf en heb ik het gevoel dat ik er door ga zakken... 
Ja mijn heup die was gebroken dus ik kan niet gaan vergelijken met arthrose in de knie of zo, ik weet wel dat ik door het skiên mijn knie eens serieus in de prak heb gereden want ze hebben ooit heel lang geleden eens een MRI gemaakt en daarop was een letsel te zien maar ik weet niet meer wat dus...En aangezien mijn linkerheup is vervangen ga je automatisch je gewicht op je ander been zetten en 't is mijn rechterknie die altijd aan het zeuren is... 
Dus ja moet binnenkort, allé eigenlijk dringend toch eens een afspraak maken bij de ortho voor mijn 2 dikke tenen, zal hem es vragen om dan gelijk eens naar mijn knie te kijken, alhoewel in het streekziekenhuis waar ik ga hebben alle orthopedisten allemaal hun eigen specialiteit, kan zijn dat ik er dan 2 moet raadplegen. 
Bedankt voor de info...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Ruud, mooi dat je er weer bent. Zet hem op bij de bedrijfsarts!

@ Christel, door de pijn in de heup ga je andere gewrichten ook belasten. Mijn moeder kreeg ook pijn in de knie. Zij heeft nu oefeningen gekregen van de fysiotherapeut die ze elke dag moet doen, om de spieren te verstevigen. Bij haar helpt het, misschien een idee? 
@ Voel me er down vandaag, heb teveel aan mijn hoofd.  :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## Ilonaa

Hallo lieve mensen ,

Wat ben ik hier lang niet geweest... Jaja ik weet het dat zeg ik elke keer.

Ik voel me vandaag niet zo super goed..Beetje depressieve gevoelens weer enzow...  :Frown:  En ik heb me zooon ongeloofelijk veel pijn in mn pols , en mn knie ook .. Aagh sorry lieve mensen. 

Beterschap of sterkte voor alle mensen die het nodig hebben  :Wink: 


Lieffs
Ilona

----------


## Mizzepi

*Ruud*,
Ja dan is over de afsluitdijk soms wel korter en ook leuker... Wij gaan niet meer zo vaak naar het noorden helaas..
En hoe was het bij de bedrijfsarts. 

*Jolanda*,
Vervelend dat je vandaag wat teveel aan je hoofd hebt..

*Ilona*,
Jij ook sterkte met alles en hoop dat je je snel wat beter zult voelen. 

Hier even een een cake gemaakt, deze 1 uur in de oven, kon ik even 1 uur mijn ogen dicht doen. Even mijn rust nemen. 
Kan ik er vanavond weer tegen aan.

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Christel, ik zou als ik jou was dat zeker doen, die ortho raadplegen! Het kan ook zomaar zijn dat je meniscus stuk is, dat is overigens te verhelpen hoor d.m.v een kijkoperatie, ik durf het bijna niet te zeggen, maar ook dat heb ik gehad, en deze is dan ook verwijderd destijds, maar is al zo lang geleden. Ja gevoelig blijft het altijd, maar pijn is toch wel iets anders, toch?
Laat nazien die knie, je zal ervan opknappen meis!
Sterkte!
Ruud, xx

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Mizzepi, de bedrijfsarts heeft me weer voor 3 weken naar huis gestuurd, dus nu maar afwachten wat de toekomst brenge mogen, toch? Eerst de 30e Maart naar de GGZ en dan zien we wel weer verder.Hij heeft in iedergeval alle respect voor de situatie alwaar ik inzit, dus dat is mooi meegenomen van die arts, toch?
Groetjesssssss!
Sterkte! 
Alle goeds!
Ruud.

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Ilonaa, ook jij sterkte met alles en beterschap!

Thanx en groetjes!
Ruud.

----------


## christel1

He Ruud dan heb jij echt een heel begrijpende bedrijfsarts, ik heb dat geluk dus niet gehad... 't was een bitch van een vrouw eerlijk gezegd en dan had ik nog het geluk dat ze van origine franstalig was (dat is het probleem bij ons in België) en als ze een medisch verslag moest lezen dan kon het ook zijn volgens mij dat ze er geen jota van begrepen had.

Nochtans ben ik perfect tweetalig (ja ja wij moesten dat wel zijn maar de bedrijfsarts, dat ging met haken en ogen) maar daar werd dus niet naar gekeken. 't Ja en dan zit je er maar voor spek en bonen bij dus. Nu is ze wel al op pensioen maar haar vervangster is terug een franstalige en dat vind ik persoonlijk niet kunnen, zeker niet voor medische zaken waar je echt een grondige kennis van de taal voor nodig hebt en ze die dikwijls niet hebben. 

't Zou wel kunnen dat mijn meniscus naar de knoppen is zoals je zegt hoor, heb vroeger intens gesport (tennis, volleybal, turnen, ping pong en lopen, zwemmen en soms eens gaan skiën) 't ja daarvan gaan je gewrichten wel verslijten dus. Sporten is gezond dus maar blijkbaar overdreven sporten niet (15 uur per week). 
Dus morgen ga ik zeker bellen voor een afspraak bij de ortho.... dat zal wel een maandje wachten worden maar dat heb je overal dus... 
Groetjes

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Christel, goedzo, meteen een afspraak maken, van de ene kwaal kan je wel weer een andere kwaal krijgen, zodat je dan weer verder van huis bent! Ik hoop dat het allemaal snel kan voor je! Wat een bitch die bedrijfsarts van jou zeg, waarom die die lui zo moeilijk eigenlijk? Ik hoop dat je je gelijk krijgt en ook een 2 talige arts krijgt, want dit is toch echt van de gekke? Laat je niet op je kop zitten door die lui hoor, want jij loopt er uiteindelijk mee en niet zij!
Sterkte ermee en succes!
Dikke knuffel!
Ruud.

----------


## gossie

@ Christel, Raimun, Elisabeth, Mizzepi, Jolanda, Ruud, Ilonaa, Luuss, Sietske
heel veel sterkte, pijnloos en liefs toegewenst, met jullie bezigheden. :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. M'n vriendin, komt waarschijnlijk volgende week thuis.. Het gaat goed met haar. Ze is nu aan het revalideren in een verzorginshuis. Ze heeft geen uitzaaiingen. En ze kan beter in haar eigen huis zijn, meestal herstel je je dan sneller.
Bedankt voor jullie medeleven, ngz leden.
Ikzelf ben vorige week een paar dagen aan zee geweest. Om letterlijk en figuurlijk uit te waaien. Heeft me goed gedaan.

----------


## christel1

@Ruud, 
ja nu is het wel te laat hoor, ze hebben me in 2006 op "pensioen" gezet.... wegens 1 jaar ziekte in de laatste 3 jaar dat ik daar gewerkt heb.... 

Als je bij de NMBS de pech hebt om eens ernstig ziek te worden en een paar operaties na elkaar moet laten uitvoeren en je bent langer dan een jaar ziek dan word je automatisch afgekeurd... .dan kom je over je "ziektedagen" te zitten en dan sturen ze je de laan uit, word je op de vut gezet of hoe je het ook mag noemen in NL (fut)... 

En eerst problemen met mijn nek waar ik een paar maanden voor thuis gezeten heb en dan galblaasverwijdering, blaasoperatie en dan ja CVS/FM waarvoor ik meer dan een jaar 's nachts aan de baxters heb gelegen met TPN voeding (zo van die witte zakken voeding die je soms ziet in de ziekenhuizen) en dan houden ze het wel voor bekeken. 

Neem nu jij met je heupoperatie, dat wordt waarschijnlijk al een revalidatie van 6 maand eer je terug normaal kan lopen.... als alles meezit natuurlijk, heb je de pech van daarvoor een paar maanden thuis te zitten met rugproblemen en je komt aan een jaar thuis ja dan krijg je je bon.... 

En dan durfde die bitch er nog niet de echte reden op te zetten voor mijn in pensioenstelling, heeft ze als reden gegeven "malnutritie (ondervoeding) en depressie" terwijl ik verdemme helemaal niet depressief was en ik ook geen AD aan het nemen was maar wel vloeibare voeding kreeg....het verslag van mijn prof die me behandelde heeft ze zelfs niet deftig gelezen... om te blijten dus 

Haar domme uitleg was "je had maar part-time moeten komen werken", ik lag van 20 u 's avonds tot 10 u 's morgens aan de baxter... dan zou ik me moeten haasten hebben naar mijn werk (1 uur trein) dus pas rond 12 uur op het werk, tot half zeven werken en dan om kwart na 7 thuis 's avonds en terug aan de baxter... cool hoor ? 

Hoe kan je dat volhouden ???? En ja als je dan de pech hebt dan zetten ze je toch op pensioen maar dan als parttimer ???? Dan had ik helemaal niet kunnen overleven.... 

Ik heb in 2008 al eens een aanvraag gedaan om terug te kunnen starten en haar uitleg was, ja je bent afgekeurd voor "alle functies" en dan kan je zogezegd niets meer doen... terwijl ik nu terug perfect zou kunnen functioneren en een paar maand terug heb ik nog eens een aanvraag ingediend maar nog niets van gehoord... ja dan geef je het wel op hoor.... dan ben ik maar een profiteur van de maatschappij terwijl ik dat helemaal niet wil... 

En ja de overheid wil dat iedereen langer gaat werken, ik wil werken maar ik mag niet meer werken....voor die job die ik vroeger deed heb ik de nodige diploma's niet, nu moet je voor het werk dat ik vroeger deed een bachelor diploma hebben (hogeschool) en voor de privé sector ben ik te oud en te duur.... 't ja ze moeten wel eens weten wat ze willen hoor maar ja dat is typisch belgisch zeker ??? 
En dan hoor ik deze morgen van een ex collega in het station dat een treinbegeleider die problemen had met zijn knie een andere job aangeboden heeft gekregen maar mijnheer had er geen zin meer in en die heeft zijn pensioen dan met volle plezier aanvaard en is 47 jaar.... ik wil graag in zijn plaats terug beginnen hoor, ticketjes verkopen in een station, ik zou het met veel plezier doen maar hij wou het niet doen...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie, 
Wat fijn dat je naar de zee geweest bent, lekker met je haren in de wind, doet je goed. 
Fijn dat je vriendin naar huis toe komt. In je eigen vertrouwde omgeving is toch beter, goed nieuws in ieder geval voor haar. Nu nog aansterken. 
Ik ben ook blij voor jou.
Wens je een goede dag morgen, liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@ruud,
fijn dat je hier blijft!
en ook fijn voor je dat je nog even rust krijgt van de bedrijsarts 

@christel, hier in nl ben je eerst 2 jaar ziek en in die jaren proberen ze je te laten reintregreren en als dat niet wil moet je gekeurd worden door een officiele instantie (geen bedrijfsarts want die is in dienst van de werkgever en die heeft dan al 2 jaar ""meegekeken""
als je niet goedgekeurd wordt kom je hier in de WIA, en kan je nog steeds opgeroepen worden voor een herkeuring als ze verwachten dat je nog wat (aangepast) werk kan doen.
bv omscholing naar een kantoorbaantje als je moeilijk kan lopen.

@ gossie, meid, fijn dat de zee je goed heeft gedaan en fijn dat je er weer bent!

@ jootje, sterkte meid, je hebt wel een zware week...........liefs!


@elisa, wat ben je toch altijd een lieverd voor iedereen, maar je moet ook eens aan jezelf denken! maar dat wordt wel meer gezegd, lees ik...

hoop dat ik niemand vergeten ben..............en trouwens.....wat wordt er ineens door iedereen perfect gepost!!........dus.....ik doe er ook maar aan mee...

mijn schoonzus is vanavond overleden, het aparte was dat eigenlijk iedereen blij was, ook haar kinderen, ze waren opgelucht, het weten en wachten was veel erger voor iedereen,
de crematie vindt plaats op de begraafplaats van mijn 1e man, zichtbaar dichtbij.....nou ja, ik neem gewoon een sederende pil, dan blijf ik wel rustig, hoop ik.

----------


## sietske763

@ LUUSS, he lieverd, zag je voorbij flitsen hier......
fijn dat je hier weer aanwezig bent!!
dag grote lieverd, sterkte met alles!!

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Christel,

Hier in Nederland noemen ze dat, als je afgekeurd bent, WAO/WIA ( Wettelijk Arbeids Ongeschikt), en met pensioen ben je hier pas als je , nu nog momenteel, 65 jaar bent, maar dat zal eerdaags gaan veranderen naar 66 en 67 jaar, het ligt eraan wanneer je geboren bent, maar ik uit 1959, zal moeten werken totaan mijn 66e jaar, volgens de wet er nu uitziet. Christel, jij bent echt benadeeld door die bedrijfsarts zeg, zij is oprecht een "Bitch"!! Kind wat heb jij ook een hoop meegemaakt zeg, vreselijk, en dan zeggen dat je in een depressie zit, wat een gekkigheid toch allemaal hé? Kan je geen "herkeuring"aanvragen dan? Maar och, wat schiet je ermee op hé? Al die energie die je erin stopt kan je wel beter gebruiken, toch? Lieve Christel, laat gaan, en ja, je zal altijd zien dat anderen de mooiste baantjes krijgen aangeboden, terwijl jij dat graag had willen doen, en ze wijzen ze nog af ook, erg is dat hoor, maar leg je erbij neer meiske, ga lekker van het leven genieten, nu het nog kan, je verdient het!
Ik wens je in iedergeval veel wijsheid en beterschap en hopenlijk dat je ooit nog eens tegen iets oploopt qua werk of ander tijdverdrijf, maar dat moet ineens op je pad komen en je moet ook een dosis geluk hebben in het leven, toch?

Heel veel liefs, groetjes en Sterkte met alles!

Ruud, Leiden, xxxx!

----------


## christel1

@Ruud, 
Als je in B afgekeurd bent dan ga je normaal gezien op invaliditeit en elk jaar krijg je een herkeuring om te zien wat je nog kan en dan moet je met heel je dossier naar de geneesheer van je mutualiteit of naar de geneesheer van het RIZIV en die bepaalt dan of je verder op invaliditeit mag blijven staan of ofdat je terug werk moet zoeken of terug aan de slag moet gaan bij je vorige werkgever. 

Maar bij de NMBS is het de "hoofdgeneesheer" die dat beslist, zij of hij bekijkt je dossier , leest je medische verslagen (wel of niet begrepen door de persoon in kwestie en aangezien ik in Brussel werkte hing ik af van dat geneeskundig centrum) en zij heeft dan beslist dat ik op pensioen MOEST. Mijn medische keuring om in dienst te treden heeft een hele voormiddag geduurd, ze kijken zelfs je tanden na om te zien of je geen gaatjes hebt en heb je gaatjes dan wordt je indienstname uitgesteld met 6 maand. 

Voor mijn beroep werden je ogen getest (dieptezicht, belangrijk want je moet kunnen inschatten hoe ver een trein nog van jou verwijderd is), je gehoor is heel belangrijk en je mag ook niet kleurenblind zijn. 

Mijn "afkeuring" heeft 5 minuten geduurd, eens buigen en strekken, mijn bloeddruk eens nemen, mijn urine deponeren in een potje en bloed afname...en me eens op de weegschaal zetten dus eigenlijk nooit gehoor gekregen. De 1ste keer ben ik in beroep gegaan en heb dit beroep ook gewonnen maar de 2de keer was ik zodanig ziek dat ik de moed niet meer had. 

Had ze op 5 minuten tijd in het begin van mijn zoektocht naar mijn ziekte en aan de hand van de symptomen kunnen vaststellen welke ziekte ik had dan was ik een gelukkig mens geweest zeg ik dan altijd en had ik heel het land niet moeten afdweilen naar een geschikte dokter die wel wist wat ik had. 

Ik heb dus al 2 keer een herkeuring aangevraagd maar daar wordt doodgewoon geen gevolg aan gegeven. En aangezien wij niet door "onafhankelijke" artsen worden gekeurd maar enkel door de bedrijfsarts dan heb je echt weinig opties, enkel "ondergaan". En eigenlijk kan je spreken van een belangenvermengeling, werkgever en bedrijfsarts, mutualiteit en rechtertje spelen.. 

Het enige dat er voor mij zou opzitten is naar de organisatie van de gelijke rechten van de mensen te stappen en daar mijn gelijk te halen maar dat is een procedure van jaren, misschien ben ik dan al oud genoeg om echt gepensioneerd te worden :-) of Raad van State. 
En hier bij ons is de wettelijke pensioenleeftijd ook 65 en willen ze het optrekken naar 67, dus in feite kon ze me nog 15 jaar aan de slag zetten en dan zou ik bij de NMBS een loopbaan gehad hebben van 30 of 35 jaar (mijn jaren in de privé sector niet meegerekend want dat is nog eens 5 jaar). 

Eigenlijk had ik in het begin van mijn loopbaan moeten kiezen om me te gaan aanbieden in Gent of Mechelen, dat zijn ook GGC maar daar spreken ze wel mijn taal ipv naar Brussel te gaan waar je bijna altijd terecht komt bij een franstalige arts, niet dat dit voor mij iets zou uitgemaakt hebben om het uit te leggen maar wel meer kansen gehad dat de dokter mijn medisch verslag tot in de details zou begrepen hebben. 

Ik mag wel niet klagen van mijn pensioen, er zijn mensen die het met veel minder moeten doen maar nu is het wel veel te weinig, ik heb ook nog een hypotheek om af te betalen en 1 studerende dochter thuis en ik had ze graag wat meer kunnen geven. En als je ineens je inkomen met meer dan een derde ziet verminderen, niet interessant natuurlijk. 
En anders had ik later ook een veel hoger pensioen gehad maar die bitch heeft me dat allemaal afgenomen, life sucks, voor de ene al wat meer dan voor de andere

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Christel,

Ik heb echt respect voor je Christel, hoe jij het allemaal klaart zo alles! En ja, je had ze misschien wat meer willen geven, maar jouw liefde voor hen is onbetaalbaar, toch? Je kan met geld alles kopen, maar warmte, liefde, respect en een "warm nest" kan je alleen maar van een warm iemand krijgen zoals bv. je moeder, EN ZO'N IEMAND BEN JIJ!!! 
Christel, probeer alles naast je neer te leggen, al is dat zeer moeilijk, ik weet het uit ervaring, het zal heel moeilijk zijn om dat te kunnen doen, maar het leven is eigenlijk veel te kort om steeds bij onze problemen stil te blijven staan, en laten we proberen de dagen te nemen zoals ze komen en laten we dan er maar het beste van proberen te maken,al gunt de overheid ( sommige) ons dat vaak niet. Ik heb, nogmaals, zeer veel veel bewondering en respect voor je, hoe jij het allemaal hebt aangekunt en het nog steeds doet, Chapeau!

Veel liefs en sterkte en dank voor je heldere uitleg van de voorgeschiedenis van jou leven, alwaar het menigeen in gebeurd is, RESPECT!!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben nu te moe om tegen iedereen wat te zeggen maar ik heb gisterochtend hier wat gepost, en daarna is er zoveel geschreven....haha, Geweldig lieve mensen, gooi die shit eruit,  :Stick Out Tongue:  goed zo....en zo helpen we elkaar!!!!! toppie....

Rudolf: Welkom...je zit nu in de wachtstand voor een operatie....hou je haaks..

Ilona: sterkte meid...fijn dat je er weer bent

Sietske: Hou je haaks...knuffel  :Embarrassment: 

Luuss: goed om aan jezelf te denken...kus...tot gauw... :Wink: 

Jolanda: soms zijn er van die nare sombere dagen, ik hoop dat het gauw anders wordt...

Christel: fijne dag..sommige mensen maken idd heel veel mee wat een ander in 20 jaar niet meemaakt...

Dag lieve Suske, en Dodito, en Agnes, en Gossie en Mizze? ( weet van migraine en epilepsie) wie vergeet ik? sorry als je naam niet hier bij staat  :Big Grin: 

ja Sietske..ik denk wel aan mij zelf ( dank je schat) maar mijn roeping is denk ik toch een beetje er voor "anderen" zijn...dat is van vroeger uit zo gegroeid...mijn mam kreeg een ongeluk met het paard waar ze van af viel, en heeft daardoor heel lang in een compleet gipsbed gelegen..ik was 12 of 13 jaar en de oudste dochter in een gezin van 5 kinderen...de jongste was 3 maand meen ik of een tikkie ouder..ik zorgde voor hem zoveel ik kon, je begrijpt wel misschien dat nadien ik "onbewust" de zorg voor anderen mijn leven lang heb gevoeld...dat is nu iets minder geworden....ik heb geen man of vriend, ( wel gewone vrienden, ook bijzonder  :Stick Out Tongue: ) maar heb wel samen gewoond maar dat was niet de goede keuze, maar ja als je jong bent en verliefd dan ben je een beetje blind  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ben er wel mee bezig  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  valt niet mee op deze leeftijd maar ik doe mijn best...als er wat serieus voorbij komt vliegen dan meld ik mij, maar anders laat ik het zo...dingen doen voor jezelf is fijn dat merk ik wel maar ik heb er soms wat moeite mee...ik zou nu onderweg moeten zijn maar ik zit zo fijn achter de pc en ik was zo duf vanmorgen en deed de verkeerde dingen...haha...
ik ga weer verder...voor allen een prettig weekend gewenst met liefde voor je naaste, sterkte met de gezinnen die verdriet hebben en tot elkaar moeten komen, voor verdriet van een begrafenis/crematie, verdriet om niet begrepen te worden, van pijn, eenzaamheid, voor afwijzing en wat al niet meer...
Liefs en een warme omhelzing voor iedereen....het is gratis dus dan kan ik veel uitdelen toch????? haha  :Big Grin:  maar wel "gemeend" dag lieve vrienden....dit was Elisa... :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Mizzepi

Elizabeth,
Hallo heb jij zelf ook last van epilepsie en migraine..??

Hier op mijn schouder na gaat het redelijk. Vanmiddag ga ik wel even weer rusten, anders redt ik het niet.

----------


## Neetje

Wat een vreselijke klote dag heb ik vandaag gehad ... begon gisteren al en het trok zich lekker door naar vandaag!

Hopen op een beter weekend, ook voor jullie allemaal  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@neetje, gelukkig, nog 1 uur en deze dag is voorbij.....ik hoop dat je lekker slaapt en morgen met een beter gevoel opstaat.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: Epilepsie heb ik nooit gehad, maar wel medicijnen geslikt ervoor dat moest voor mijn Posttraumatische Dystrofie...(PD)...daar schijnt een bepaalde stof in te zitten....Migraine kan ik over meepraten....ik heb er nog altijd medicijnen voor, gelukkig helpen ze.... :Big Grin: 
rust nemen op zijn tijd is noodzakelijk en vaak knap je er weer een beetje van op...heb ik vanmiddag ook gedaan  :Embarrassment:  ik hoop dat je rust heeft geholpen!!! 

Lieve Neetje: Gatdamme wat akelig voor je Neetje....ik hoop dat het weekend beter en anders voor je gaat worden...sterkte kanjer....Liefsssss  :Wink: 

Sietske: mijn kaarsje brandt de hele avond al voor jou lieverd...ondanks verdriet wens ik je toch een enigzins goede nacht toe....even de oogjes dicht doen...dikke knuffel xxx van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Iedereen het allerbeste toegewenst, ik lees dat het voor iedereen bijna een rotdag is geweest, nou hier ook niet anders hoor!Slaap maar lekker allemaal, en hopenlijk hebben we morgen met z'n allen een wat prettigere dag!!!

Sterkte allemaal en Beterschap!

Liefssssss, en groetjesssssssss!!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dag Rudolfffffffffffffff ik ben nog even wakker.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Je hebt dus niet geboft vandaag....Balen man.....dan wens ik jou een hele goede nachtrust toe en een nachtknuffel...haha dagggggggggggggg
Sterkte....Welterusten...mooie dromen....neem een afzakkertje en dan lekker je bed induiken....doegie....
ik heb net een krentenbol gegeten...nu nog wat water sloeberen en een sigaretje roken en dannnnnnn is het misschien bedtijd....geeuw....zfffffffffffff

Groetjessssssssssss van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Elisabeth,

Jij ook dikke nachtknuffel en een hele goede nachtrust, ik eet nog een stukje kaas en volg je raad van dat afzakkertje meteen op, whahahaa! Ik neem lekker een glas Whiskey met ijs en dan heerlijk liggen, heerlijkkkkkkk!!

Liefsssssss en tot morgen!!

Ruud, Leiden.

Liefde overwint alles, het geeft ons "de kracht" om verder te gaan!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goodmorning Rudolf  :Big Grin: 

Ben je eigenlijk wel naar bed gegaan? haha ...de tijd dat je schreef was 07.17 uur....hoe zit dat?...je hoeft het niet te vertellen hoor.... :Stick Out Tongue:  hopenlijk heeft de sterkte drank je goed gedaan...ik had al een glas wijn gedronken, later een pil erin gedonderd en toen maar voor water gegaan...ook smaakvol....Fijne dag vandaag( zaterdag) Ruud uit Leiden...sterkte met de dingen waar je mee zit....soms is het heftig, en een andere keer kunnen we er weer beter tegen...daggggggggggg.

Een hartelijke groet uit Zwolle...toedelidoki.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dag Neetje:

Genoeg geslapen? tegen jou wil ik zeggen.....een hele goeden morgen...Nieuwe dag, Nieuwe kansen,  :Big Grin:  soms komen we even in een andere toestand terecht...soms boos, soms teleurgesteld of verdrietig, maar "elke" dag is het anders....hey lief mens....
zorg goed voor jezelf!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  denk erom anders kom ik je toespreken.... :Big Grin:  doegie....
maak er een leuke dag van...toer op je mooie Tomas even rond...

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Elisabeth, ik heb heerlijk geslapen, maar dat jij dat mailtje pas om 7.17 hebt gehad, wat gek, whahaha, snap er even helemaal even niets van nu, lolszzzzzz..
Fijn weekend en thanxxxx!
Liefs, kus, Ruud

----------


## anMa

Hallo sietske
Heel veel sterkte met het verlies van je schoonzus
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

dank je anMa!

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Sietske,

Heel veel Kracht en Sterkte met het verlies van je schoonzus!

Met vriendelijke groet, liefs,

Ruud

----------


## sietske763

dank je ruud!

----------


## rudolf1959

Hallo allemaal, wat een schitterende dag hé? Alleen jammer dat ik de moed vandaag niet op kan brengen om naar buiten te gaan om iets te ondernemen, phfff, ik ben niet zo erg in mijn hum vandaag, maarja,.........
A.s. Donderdag moet ik weer voor een vervolggesprek naar mijn werk, praten met mijn teamleidster en het hoofd van de afdeling. Zij willen dat ik een verslagje maak van alle werkzaaamheden die ik niet leuk vind in mijn nieuwe functie, maar ik zou zo 1,2,3, echt niet weten wat ik nou zo heel erg leuk vind juist aan deze functie, want bijna alles vind ik niet leuk voorwat deze functie betreft , en ik ben bang, als ik dit allemaal op papier zet, dat ze dan weer gaan zeuren dat ik dan maar ander werk moet gaan doen en dat ik dan misschien "boventallig"wordt verklaard, zodat ze mij eruit kunnen sturen, snappen jullie? Dus hoe dichter het bij Donderdag komt, hoe rotter ik me eigen weer gaat voelen, vreselijk is dat steeds hoor, maarja, we zullen wel zien wat ervan komt, phffff.
Hoe is het met jullie allemaal? Het is echt een beetje stilte hier op de site momenteel, maarja, dat kan uiteraard ook wel eens gebeuren hé, of hebben jullie allemaal niets te melden? Dan neem ik aan dat het bij jullie allemaal "lekker" gaat, en dat hoop ik voor jullie uiteraard van ganzer harte!!
Groetjessssssss, en liefsssssss!!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Hallo Ruud, misschien kun je er op een andere manier naar kijken, naar het gesprek as. donderdag. Misschien hebben ze je dat wel gevraagd om te kijken of ze je op een andere manier tegemoet kunnen komen. Dus, ik bedoel, dat ze kijken hoe ze het jou in deze nieuwe functie aangenamer kunnen maken, zodat jij er ook meer plezier in kunt krijgen. Misschien dat je minder zenuwachtig kunt zijn, als je er op deze manier tegen aan kijkt. Succes.
De reden dat ik minder post omdat ik mij niet lekker voel, en om dat steeds te moeten herhalen hier is ook niet erg stimulerend voor de rest denk ik dan. 
Bovendien meen ik dan ook te moeten reageren (van mezelf) op andere en daar heb ik nu even de puf niet voor. 
Het gaat allesbehalve lekker (dan bedoel ik niet alleen lichamelijk), dat komt er dan ook bij, dat maakt dat ik mij wat afsluit voor de rest even.  :Embarrassment: 
Ik lees wel met regelmaat even hoe het met iedereen gaat en leef ook wel mee, maar op dit moment heb ik even genoeg aan mijn eigen "problemen".
Ruud, ik wens je wijsheid, probeer je niet te veel op te "draaien". Dat maakt alleen maar dat je nog nerveuzer wordt. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

Vandaag voel ik mij als alle andere dagen .....
Dit is nl. weer de "" éérste dag "" van de rest van mijn leven !!  :Cool: 

Autosuggestie werkt in twee richtingen ..ofwel positief ofwel negatief !! 
Belangrijk is : welke richting kies je 's morgens !!!  :Frown:

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Jolanda27,

Hartelijk dank voor voor je wijze woorden!! Lief van je dat je toch de moeite neemt om mij te antwoorden, ondanks dat je het zelf even wat moeilijk hebt, je bent een echte kanjer! Ik zal steeds even aan je woorden denken als ik weer aan dat a.s. gesprek denk, misschien dat ik er straks anders tegenaan gaat kijken. Jolanda, ik hoop ook dat jij je snel weer wat beter gaat voelen, dat verdien je!
Nogmaals, hartelijk dank voor je lieve en wijze woorden en uiteraard voor je antwoord en belangstelling!

Alle goeds en sterkte meis!

Liefsssss, groetjessss,

Ruud, leiden.

----------


## Mizzepi

Vanmiddag voelde ik mij erg moe, zelfs nog na het rusten.

----------


## rudolf1959

@Mizzepi,

Ook het allerbeste! Het voorjaar zit er ook aan te komen en dan is geloof ik iedereen moe, ik hoor ook niets anders om me heen in mijn omgeving, maar ik geloof dat wij het dubbel zo erg hebben nu.

Nogmaals het beste en sterkte!

Groetjessss en liefs!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rudolf....donderdag heb je een gesprek....ik heb helaas geen goede raad voor je.. :Wink:  .Jolanda schreef al iets positiefs daar ken ik mij enigzins in vinden, anderzijds als je het helemaal geen leuke baan vindt kun je dat dan wel allemaal eerlijk zeggen??, dat, lijkt mij ook geen goede optie!....waarom moet jij praten met een teamleidster en het hoofd van de afdeling....dan wordt ik wakker en denk dan in welk belang is dit....ik ben argwanend omdat ze tegenwoordig nou niet iedereen fijn willen helpen..."JIJ" kunt dit beter inschatten.....ik kan de situatie niet beoordelen omdat ik onvoldoende weet....wees voorzichtig met wat je zegt...de een raakt zijn baan kwijt....jij bent in een andere functie neergezet...

kijk de kat uit de boom...als je nietsssssssss weet, schrijf dan weinig op.....zolang je een baan hebt, is er inkomen...is er een mogelijkheid op den duur om te solliciteren binnen het bedrijf?...wikken en wegen.....soms moet je dingen doen die niet leuk zijn, maar wees voorzichtig met "eerlijk" zijn...je kan ook teveel vertellen...hoe goed hebben ze het eigenlijk met "jou" voor!!!! ik heb geleerd om alles onder de loep te leggen, zeker in deze tijden  :Big Grin:  praat er over met iemand die je vertrouwd en jou situatie herkent op die werkvloer....spanningen krijgen we allemaal van dit soort zaken, daar ontkom je niet aan....wees jezelf, ik wens je succes toe....zeg niet teveel soms...laat hun eerst maar praten, kijk welke kant ze opwillen....ik vindt dit of dat niet leuk, zou ik helemaal niet zeggen  :Stick Out Tongue: ...je vindt er geen bal aan, maar dat kun je niet zomaar zeggen...misschien moet je meeveren voorlopig....bijvoorbeeld....je kunt zeggen.."IK" moet nog wennen aan deze functie maar met enige "Hulp" zal het beter gaan, en daar zet ik mij voor in!!! snap je..... :Big Grin:  ik weet het niet, maar denk er over na oke? nogmaals ik ken de situatie niet goed...sterkte en succes gewenst Rudolf...

ik schrijf ook niet altijd op dit forum...soms heb ik even geen tijd, of geen energie of iedereen is even druk met zijn eigen situatie...of ik zit op een ander topic etc....
dag Rudolfffffffffffffffff ik wens je wijsheid toe!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Hartelijke groeten van Elisa

----------


## rudolf1959

@Elisabeth9,

Dank je wel Elisa, xxx!! Ik vind je echt super, je hebt me al een beetje rust gebracht, echt waar! Ik zie een hele mooie zin die ik zeer zeker zal gaan gebruiken, nml.deze; "IK" moet nog wennen aan deze functie maar met enige "Hulp" zal het beter gaan, en daar zet ik mij voor in!!! Helaas kan ik het niet meer aan andere collega's vragen, want die zijn allemaal weg/ontslagen, snap je? Ik was en ben nog de enigste van de oude garde zo gezegd, maarja. Je hebt helemaal gelijk dat ik niet zomaar kan zeggen dat ik er geen ene jota meer aanvind, en ik moet inderdaad een inkomen hebben, dat is het hem nu juist, laten we maar eerlijk wezen en elkaar geen mietje noemen, toch? En een andere job, binnen het ziekenhuis? Ik zou het echt niet weten hoor, ik ben er 24 jaar kok/dieetkok, wat zou ik er nu nog moeten gaan doen? Ook zit ik met een heup-operatie, binnen 5 á 7 weken, in het vooruitzicht en dan de revalidatie hiervan, dan ben je ook weer zo'n 3 á 4 maanden verder eer ik weer aan de gang ben, dus ik denk niet dat zij, of een ander hierop zitten te wachten, toch? Ik vind je berichtje erg lief en waardevol, hier heb ik zeer zeker iets aan en zal je raad dan ook met beide handen aanpakken! Je bent een kanjer!!

Heel veel liefs en groetjessssss, dikke knuffel!

Ruud, Leiden

----------


## gossie

@ Rudolf,
veel sterkte toegewenst, met je vervolg gesprek a.k. donderdag.

----------


## Raimun

> Hallo allemaal, wat een schitterende dag hé? Alleen jammer dat ik de moed vandaag niet op kan brengen om naar buiten te gaan om iets te ondernemen, phfff, ik ben niet zo erg in mijn hum vandaag, maarja,.........
> A.s. Donderdag moet ik weer voor een vervolggesprek naar mijn werk, praten met mijn teamleidster en het hoofd van de afdeling. Zij willen dat ik een verslagje maak van alle werkzaaamheden die ik niet leuk vind in mijn nieuwe functie, maar ik zou zo 1,2,3, echt niet weten wat ik nou zo heel erg leuk vind juist aan deze functie, want bijna alles vind ik niet leuk voorwat deze functie betreft , en ik ben bang, als ik dit allemaal op papier zet, dat ze dan weer gaan zeuren dat ik dan maar ander werk moet gaan doen en dat ik dan misschien "boventallig"wordt verklaard, zodat ze mij eruit kunnen sturen, snappen jullie? Dus hoe dichter het bij Donderdag komt, hoe rotter ik me eigen weer gaat voelen, vreselijk is dat steeds hoor, maarja, we zullen wel zien wat ervan komt, phffff.
> Hoe is het met jullie allemaal? Het is echt een beetje stilte hier op de site momenteel, maarja, dat kan uiteraard ook wel eens gebeuren hé, of hebben jullie allemaal niets te melden? Dan neem ik aan dat het bij jullie allemaal "lekker" gaat, en dat hoop ik voor jullie uiteraard van ganzer harte!!
> Groetjessssssss, en liefsssssss!!
> 
> Ruud, Leiden.


Het was inderdaad 'n schitterende dag Rudolf ..en er komen nog meer van die dagen vanaf nu hoor !! 
Het is maar dat jij er iets schitterends van dient te maken !! 
Wat dat gesprek betreft : ik denk niet dat jij die mensen om de tuin kan leiden door rond de pot te blijven draaien !!! 
Niemand vind alles even leuk aan z'n job !! ..;dat hoort er nu eenmaal bij !!!! 

Wanneer jij dit allemaal op papier zou zetten , hoef je niet bang te zijn !! wees dan maar zeker dat je ander werk moet gaan doen !! 
Ik noem dat trouwens niet " zeuren " wat die mensen dan doen !! 
Dit is eerder 'n zeer realistische kijk op de zaken hebben !! 
Daarvoor worden zij trouwens ook betaald ! 

In plaats van jouw tijd nu te verknoeien met zelfbeklag ..zou je beter de koe bij de horens vatten !!! 

Neem 'n groot wit vel papier !! 
Trek in het midden 'n verticale lijn !! 
Schrijf links de positieve dingen en rechts de negatieve dingen die in jouw hoofd komen ....niet bij nadenken , gewoon opschrijven !! 

Nadien ga je bij die negatieve dingen jezelf de vraag stellen " waarom vind ik dit negatief ? "...anderzijds ..waarom vind ik dit positief ??

Wees daarbij wel eerlijk met jezelf !! ...durf toe te geven : wat je wil ..wat je niet wil ...waar je zin /geen zin in hebt ...
waarvoor jijzelf je bekwaam acht ..of niet bekwaam !!...
welke stress je dat geeft ..of niet geeft ...

Kortom , schrijf gewoon alle + en - zaken i.v.m. die job op !! 
Uiteindelijk krijg je voor jezelf 'n duidelijker beeld van jouw situatie !! 

Daarmee kan jij naar die afspraak stappen !! en open kaart spelen !!!!
Dat zal je meer helpen ..en waarschijnlijk meer kansen geven voor jouw toekomst ...in dat bedrijf !!! 

Zoals ik reeds eerder vandaag schreef : je kiest zelf welke richting je uitgaat !! 
Afwachten in zelfbeklag is zeker niet de juiste keuze !!

----------


## Neetje

Ook namens mij veel sterkte gewenst Ruud ... ik vecht al 6 jaar tegen instanties en ik weet hoeveel stress zoiets kan geven. Je wilt wel, maar je kan niet aan hun verwachtingen voldoen en het probleem is dat zij alles via de regeltjes doen.

----------


## rudolf1959

@gossie,

Thanx en jij ook het allerbeste toegewenst!

Groetjessss!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## rudolf1959

@Neetje,

Dank voor je wensen, en jij ook veel sterkte, kracht en wijsheid!

Beterschap en stekte met alles!

Groetjessssssssss!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## rudolf1959

@Raimun,

Vriendelijk dank voor je woorden, maar ik wil het zelf echt geen "" Zelfbeklag" noemen hoor! Kijk, het zijn inderdaad mensen die ook hun job doen, maar, met alle respect, jij weet niet hoe de vork in de steel zit bij ons in dat ziekenhuis. Voor kort kookte wij nog zelf en had ik nog diversen collega's. In een maand tijd hoorde we dat we ineens het eten kant en klaar gingen inkopen en dat er personeel uit moest. Binnen 2 maanden waren al mijn collega's ontslagen en ik mocht blijven, maar in een heel andere job. Nu zou dat wel gaan, ware het niet dat er een boel werk nu gedaan wordt alwaar die mensen (teamleidster en haar hoofd) absoluut geen kaas van gegeten hebben en zij denken dat het allemaal maar even zo gedaan kan worden. Ze weten echt niet waarover ze praten, en je kan ook niet met ze praten, echt niet! Weet je wat ze zeggen als je met ze praat en de situatie uitlegt? Ze geven je dan als antwoord; "Je hoeft hier niet te werken hoor, dan zoek je toch gewoon ander werk" , nou dat komt vreselijk hard aan hoor, als je er al zo'n 24 jaar werkt zoals ik, en ik heb/had echt geen hekel aan mijn werk, maar dat iemand geen pauzes etc. kan nemen en moet rennen elke dag om zijn werk af te krijgen, is toch niet normaal, dat houd je echt niet lang uit hoor, kijk maar naar mij, ik heb het zo'n kleine 4 maanden gedaan, maar zag het toen op een gegeven moment niet meer zitten en klapte ineen. Mede als je alle achtergronden weet van de situatie etc., even een voorbeeld. Mijn teamleidster is bv. overgekomen van de huishouding naar ons, zo'n anderhalf jaar geleden, maar zij heeft helemaal geen verstand van voeding en daaromtrent, maar zij maakt wel de zaken uit, maar zij vraagt alles aan mij en ik doe/deed alle bestellingen iedere dag, ja werkelijk ook alles hoor! Ook vroeg zij, v.w.b. het werk, alles aan mij, ja werkelijk ook alles, en ik moest daarnaast ook nog zorgen dat alles daadwerkelijk liep en moest alles alleen doen, maar zij zat lekker op kantoor, enz. Maar dat trek je op een gegeven moment niet meer hoor, maarja. Ik zit me nu alweer op te vreten van kwaadheid nu ik dit weer opschrijf en eraan terug denk, phffff, ik gaat even kappen met dit antwoord aan je , Raimun, want ik gaat me weer op zitten opwinden en dat is hiervan niet de bedoeling denk ik, toch? Nee, ik vind de mensen echt lief die me willen helpen , maar luister, ze weten echt niet van de "hoed en de rand van"wat er allemaal zoal meespeelt bij mijn "overspannen" zijn, mijn huisarts weet inmiddels al genoeg en vind het ook ongelooflijk allemaal wat er daar allemaal gebeurt, en is dan ook niet verwondert dat ik er zo aan toe ben, en heeft me daarom ook bij de GGZ ( RIAGG) aangemeld voor geestelijke en mentale ondersteuning bij mijn klachten (hulp van een psycholoog en een psychiater), en mogelijk moet ik weer anti-depressiva gaan slikken, alwaar ik al enige jaren vanaf was, maar hielp destijds wel, nml. Effexor of Seroxat. Beste Raimun, ik snap dat je me een hart onder de riem wil steken met je woorden als hierboven, maar wat jij nu allemaal verteld en zegt heb ik al allemaal eens gedaan en ik weet dat je het goed meent, in de goede zin van het woord dus, maar er spelen echt veel meer dingen mee dan alleen maar het werk niet leuk vinden, snap je? Kijk, laat ik het zo zeggen of vragen ; " Hoe zou jij het vinden als jij werk moest doen, wat eigenlijk helemaal je werk niet is en een ander krijgt ervoor betaald, en zelfs veel meer dan jij en ze is nog eens je hoofd ook, terwijl jij al dat werk doet? " , nou Raimun, dit gaat dan echt niet in je koude kleren zitten hoor, echt niet! Ik zeg altijd ; Van hard werken ga je echt niet dood, maar dat geouwehoer en al die leugens erom heen etc, daar wordt je echt niet goed van, echt waar hoor! Raimun, ik hoop dat ik het wat duidelijker hebt kunnen uitleggen nu, maar in iedergeval dank voor je reactie/berichtje, lief bedoeld, maar er is meer aan de hand dan alleen maar het werk niet leuk vinden, snap je? Je moet het werk ook aankunnen en eerlijk ieder zijn eigen werk doen, dan zijn we al een heel eind. En praten met mijn hoofd van van de afdeling, die weer boven de teamleidster staat, heeft ook geen zin, want die is echt helemaal op de hand van haar, dat zijn twee vriendinnen en vallen elkaar niet af. Ook daar weer boven( zoals personeelszaken) heb ik geprobeerd om met personen te praten, maar die zijn er echt allemaal voor elkaar en vallen elkaar niet af, nee die zijn er echt niet voor "Jan de Arbeider" hoor! Nogmaals, ik hoop dat het nu wat duidelijker is allemaal en ik ga nu even een pijnstiller voor mijn heup innemen ( ook dat heb ik er nog bij), en nog wat proberen wat te slapen, ;-)
Raimun, nogmaals dank, maar ik denk dat jouw raad, wat ik allemaal al eens gedaan hebt, niet zoveel meer zal aanhalen, ;-)

Groetjessss en jij ook sterkte met alles!

Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rudolf ik kom nog even voorbij voordat ik naar buiten ga.... :Big Grin: 

Ik begrijp een beetje de situatie...ook "ik" heb jaren in een klein ziekenhuis gewerkt samen met 2 chef koks en een dieetiste....maar ik heb ooit ook wel eens een half jaar allerlei klussen gedaan in datzelfde ziekenhuis...op de OK de boel schoonmaken....de gangen dweilen....in de linnenkamer helpen, de patienten eten geven aan bed en ze soms daar mee helpen etc...veel geleerd en gezien..maar de tijden veranderen helaas....je geliefde werk niet meer kunnen doen is pijnlijk. :Frown: ..als ik in een willekeurig ziekenhuis loop en ik zie daar een grote keuken dan kijk ik er altijd nog met weemoed naar....maarrrrrrrrrrrr we hebben meer talenten, en "JIJ" ook!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  .ik pakte alles aan...jij mag/moet nog een operatie ondergaan met een aantal maanden revalidatie....een heel proces wat je nog moet doormaken....

ze mogen je niet zomaar ontslaan denk ik....misschien kunnen ze wat aanpassen met werk, misschien wat zittend werk, ik heb geen idee, waar wordt die administratie gedaan? kortom...wees alert a.s donderdag...we leven met je mee....natuurlijk zijn wij als mensen duur als we niet kunnen werken door ziekte, maar allez je hebt er wel ruim 20 jaar al gewerkt, en ziek worden vraagt "niemand" om.... :Embarrassment:  dus wees jezelf en laat je niet gek maken en laat "hun" de tegenpartij maar eerst praten als dat mogelijk is....jij wil gewoon werken en geld verdienen.....misschien is er nog een keer een andere mogelijkheid in dat ziekenhuis....er blijven gewoon veel reorganisatie's in ziekenhuizen en andere grote bedrijven...kijk maar of jij je er in kunt vinden maar laat je "niet" afserveren.....doe dan maar enigzins enthousiast....haha...ja je moet toch wat in deze tijden??? werk is werk, maar het zal nooit meer zijn zoals het was...dat moet je verwerken...dat is moeilijk, maar "noodzakelijk" hou je haaks...alle goeds....toi toi toi...

Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rudolf....haha ik ben er nog...ik lees n u paswat hierboven zat, ik was op de vorige pagina...pfff wat een sufferd ben ik.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

IK begrijp wat Raimun zegt maar aan de andere kant "JIJ" bent degene die alles doormaakt...je komt op een leeftijd waarin er niet zoveel te wensen meer is wat werk betreft...als jij je hart gaat luchten is dat heerlijk ( doe maar op papier  :Big Grin: ) als je super eerlijk bent kun je gelijk wel vertrekken!!! dat zou ik dus "absoluut" niet doen!!!....jou gesprekspartners zijn in dienst van het ziekenhuis en zijn waarschijnlijk ook gewoon zakelijk, anders kunnen hun zelf ook verdwijnen over een poosje...het is een keiharde realistische wereld...doe datgene wat je "moet" doen....je hoort nu verschillende meningen, maar het gaat om jou...ik noem dat niet zeuren, je vraagt om hulp....je gaat nu niet zeggen hoe jij je werkelijk voelt...dan kun je in de uitkering en dan de operatie in en dan maar een slag in de rondte solliciteren.....NEEN ....gebruik je verstand....niemand helpt je zomaar met een baan..ik geloof niet meer in "Sprookjes" relaxen man...het is zaak om aan je herstel te werken en de rest komt later.....de banen liggen niet meer voor het oprapen...ik wens je een goede dag toe met een zonnetje....."NIEMAND" weet hoe jij je voelt...we kunnen het allemaal goed met je voorhebben maar "JIJ" beslist!!!!  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte...
Liefsssssssssssssss Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Elisabeth9,

Fijn dat je me begrijpt en ik zal je raad van harte aannemen! Je bent een echte lieverd dat je me een hart onder de riem steekt! Dit doet me echt goed!

1000x dank en alle liefs,
groetjesss!

Ruud, Leiden, xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gisteren heb ik een hele gezellige date gehad...... :Big Grin:  

toen ik later eind vd middag in de auto zat hoorde ik het nieuws over de verongelukte bus met kinderen en volwassenen....Dramatisch...'s avonds heb ik zoveel mogelijk gevolgd op de tv....
 :Frown: 
vandaag is het donderdag....Succes Rudolf, ik denk aan je.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

hey elisa,
nou moet je natuurlijk alles ff vertellen,
was je date leuk, vervolg......nog een x......miss een potentiele kandidaat voor je........

ben erg moe in mn koppie,
het ging allemaal weer helemaal goed, tot gister, crematie dag.

toen de kist uit huis gedragen werd begon verdorie weer mijn film....gelukkig heb ik wel kunnen voorkomen dat de fam. niet zag hoe overstuur ik was...en meer huilde dan hun gezin bij elkaar..
ben ook maar even naar het graf geweest, van mijn 1e man, die dicht bij het crematorium is begraven samen met dochter....en besefte wat dat gezin nog allemaal mee moet maken.........na de uitvaart begint het pas en je kan er tig x over praten maar ik heb hiervan geleerd dat het echt nooit meer weggaat dat het een deel van je blijft dat je in een hokje stopt in je hoofd en dat het af en toe even opengaat, zonder dat je het wilt
vanavond gelukkig wel afleiding......kantinedienst en morgen alles weer gewoon!!!

----------


## Neetje

Ik herken wat je zegt sietske, sommige gebeurtenissen hebben een eeuwige wond achter gelaten bij jou en soms komt er een dun laagje huid overheen waardoor het een litteken wordt. Elke keer dat jou iets herinnert aan vroeger, iets wat je zelf ooit eerder heb meegemaakt en nog belangrijker hoe je het toen beleefd hebt, de impact ervan en dus die 'film', maakt de wond weer open en begint het bloeden weer ... dit gaat nooit meer weg. Het litteken zal er weer komen, maar het blijft een zere plek.

Heel veel sterkte en liefs Sietske

----------


## sietske763

dank je neetje............je hebt helemaal gelijk....jij weet er ook van mee te praten, toch??
heb jij weer wat betere dagen?
omdat het vorige week even niet goed ging....
en ben je weer bij de voetbal geweest??

----------


## Neetje

Ja, helaas weet ik erover mee te praten. Veel klappen gehad en elke keer weer opkrabbelen ... t wordt pas echt eng als je verkeerde gedachten krijgt na weer een opengesprongen wond en je jouw eigen gevoel niet meer onder controle hebt. Dit is bij mij eind 2010 - begin 2011 ontstaan. Deze film speelt zich nog steeds af in mijn hoofd, maar ook in mijn gevoelsleven ... ik kan geen keuzes maken, wat goed is of wat slecht is, omdat ik altijd mijn gevoel volgde en dat nu weg is.

Hoe het met mij gaat? Wisselend ... ik zie achter elke boom een vijand, vertrouwen in een ander is helemaal weg. Beloftes geloof ik al niet eens meer, want zodra die belofte niet nagekomen wordt krijg ik weer een dreun ... ik heb heel weinig tot geen incasserings vermogen op dit moment en dat duurt inmiddels al bijna 1,5 jaar.

Nog steeds heb ik gesprekken met 2 psychiaters, slik een zooi pillen waar een paard de hik van krijgt ... t is niet anders. Volgende week weer trauma therapie helaas.

Ik probeer elke keer naar de voetbal te gaan, maandag geweest en vanavond ga ik weer. Gisteren fysio gehad en vanavond mag de verzorger van de club me weer onder handen nemen. Hij kent mijn rug al 15 jaar en heeft mij al meer verteld en uitgelegd dan alle fysiotherapeuten, waar ik eerder ben geweest, bij elkaar. Ik heb er baat bij, na zijn massage krijg ik koppijn en dat is 'n goed teken, dan komt de doorbloeding dus op gang  :Smile: 

Ik moet er wel bij zeggen: "ik ben blij dat het nog steeds vroeg donker is ... dan ziet men mij niet" ... overdag trek ik me terug als een kat die pijn heeft  :Wink: 

Ben ook erg onrustig, als ik thuis ben wil ik weg, als ik ergens anders ben wil ik naar huis ... kortom, ik voel mezelf eigenlijk nergens op mijn gemak

Heb wel weer even genoeg gezegd, lucht wel weer n beetje op moet ik zeggen ... ik ga de zon in  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hey............ben ik weer,
neetje, wat ontzettend goed van je dat je nog steeds naar de voetbal gaat, ondanks alles daar!
zou het niet makkelijker voor je worden als je je 1 doel stelt en daaraan ""werkt"" totdat het gewoon wordt voor je..........
bv; je bent blij dat het nog donker is.....als je nou naar de voetbal blijft gaan....het blijft straks licht.......en dan gewoon blijven gaan..............als je dat doet heb je al 2 doelen bereikt; en je zet door bij de voetbal terwijl je er niet echt blij van wordt, Maar je doet het....klasse...en door daarheen e blijven gaan overwin je ook het donker en ga je erheen in het licht.....
en als je het geen moeite kost meer ga je een ander doel stellen....stapje voor stapje op je tomos!
ik bedoel het echt niet simpel hoor neetje......heb het zelf ook allemaal weer moeten leren en dat heeft veel tijd gekost....
en toch......zul je weer wat mensen moeten vertrouwen...anders blijf je zo eenzaam in je leven......ieder mens heeft iemand nodig!!!
nogmaals, niet makkelijk gezegd door mij,.....maar ik gun je zoveel.....hoop zo dat het over een poosje weer helemaal goed gaat....met af en toe een klein terugvalletje zoals bij mij van de week.
liefs!

----------


## Neetje



----------


## sietske763

je hebt iig 1 doel bereikt.......lekker in de zon gaan liggen!

----------


## Neetje

> je hebt iig 1 doel bereikt.......lekker in de zon gaan liggen!


Bevestiging van doel *niet* stellen  :Big Grin:  ... ik heb niet in de zon kunnen liggen, moest wandelend, met zonnebril  :Cool: , mijn Tomos halen bij de garage ... kosten 0,0 euro

lol, nu eten maken, pasta tijd!


Smakelijk iedereen o/

----------


## sietske763

hahaha weer een doel......eten maken!
eetsmakelijk, neetje!

----------


## Neetje

Jou aan het lachen maken was in dit geval wel een doel  :Smile: 

Hasta la Pasta ... het is lentuh!

----------


## rudolf1959

Lieve Mensen allemaal,

Ik ben vanochtend voor een vervolggesprek op mijn werk geweest. Dat gesprek heb ik als zeer positief ervaren, al was het wel weer zwaar voor me, maarja, het moet nu eenmaal hé?

Afgesproken hebben we dat ik volgende week gebeld gaat worden door mijn teamleidster en dat we dan een afspraak maken om zomaar eens een bakkie koffie te gaan drinken op het werk, om zo de contacten niet te laten verwateren. Dat leek me wel wat en het geeft me dan weer wat moed om die drempel daar over te gaan.

Verders gaan ze ervan uit dat ik totaan mijn herstel van a.s. heupoperatie nog niet aan de gang bent. Ze hebben voorlopig iemand ingehuurd die mij vervangt voor 3 dagen in de week.

De details zal ik nog wel eens een keer vertellen, die het gesprek vandaag inhield, okay? Ik ben nu namelijk doodmoe, mede omdat ik daarna op pad ben geweest om een heerlijke hoge stoel/ fateuil te kopen naar mijn lengte, ik heb geloof ik heel Zuid-Holland rondgereden, maar ik heb er één gezien en gekocht, morgen wordt die al bezorgt, dus dat is weer een voordeel. Ja mensen, ik moet wel een makkelijke stoel hebben voor na mijn operatie, want ik moet wel makkelijk kunnen zitten en mijn huidige stoelen zijn allemaal te laag.

Ik gaat nu heerlijk een Irisch Coffee maken en lekker voor de buis hangen een avondje, ik ben het echt zat nu, phfffffff!!

Lieve mensen, sterkte met al jullie problemen etc. en veel beterschap met alles!

Spreek jullie latersssssss!!

Liefs en knufffffffffffelllllllll,

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Ruud,

Wat fijn dat je een goed gevoel hebt over het gesprek. 
Nu eerst maar eens werken aan je herstel. 
Goed idee om een makkelijke fautuil aan te schaffen, daar heb je straks plezier van, maar nu ook al. 
Veel plezier met je nieuwe aankoop.  :Wink: 
Sterkte met het wachten op de oproep voor de operatie. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

hej Jolanda ..
Hoe voel jij je ?
Je hebt 'n paar mooie gedichten geplaatst , om effe stil van te worden !! :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Raimun,
Dat gedicht over gezondheid (depressie) heb ik geschreven in 2004 toen ik behoorlijk depressief was. 
Ik ben nu niet meer depressief, maar op dit moment voel ik me wel behoorlijk down en heel verdrietig. Het heeft te maken met mijn enigste dochter, ik wil daar liever niet te veel over uitwijden hier. 
Op het moment beheerst het mijn dag, ik kan nu ook niet goed uit de voeten, omdat ik mij van de cardioloog niet mag inspannen. En ja, dat doet alles ook geen goed. Helaas helpt positief denken niet op dit moment. 
Dat heb ik al zo lang geprobeerd. 
Sorry, het is even niet anders.  :Frown: 
Hoe gaat het eigenlijk met jou? Je bent altijd heel adrem en meelevend naar anderen toe, met de nodige humor. Heel welkom hier.
Bedankt voor je interesse. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Al een tijdje voel ik mij niet fit...sinds 2 dagen ronduit niet goed...behoorlijk pijn in mijn hele lijf, dus het bos intrekken met dit mooie weer doe ik niet.  :Frown:  snik, snik, jammer... maar enfin vanmiddag maar weer wat lekkers meegenomen van de apotheek, via de huisarts..  :Stick Out Tongue:  verder gaat het aardig allemaal.. :Wink:  de date was leuk Sietske...kost veel energie maar het geeft soms ook kleine vleugeltjes...hahahahahaha...ik zie het wel...pluk de dag...meer valt er over mijzelf niet te vertellen vandaag..........

Jolanda: Heel veel sterkte met alles wat je bezig houd....verdriet is verdriet....te gecompliceerd om alles uit te leggen..dat doe ik ook niet...ik hoop dat het gauw een beetje minder mag worden die pijn....( ziel) en anders...
dikke knuffel lieverd.... :Embarrassment:  

Neetje: het leven valt niet mee als je zoveel meemaakt, maar toch maak je steeds een goede stap voorwaarts dus dat is jou verdienste...je doet het goed ook al voelt het mischien niet altijd zo...de ene dag kun je vrolijk zijn, terwijl de dag erna heel akelig kan wezen, en ja, dan ben je een gewond dier die zich wil verschuilen voor alle prikkels van buitenaf...alleen zijn kan soms fijn en prettig zijn...pas goed op jezelf...dag lief mens...
Liefssssssssssss  :Big Grin:  fijn dat je Tomos gerepareerd is ( gratis) Hoera...toppie

Rudolf: fijn dat je gesprek voorbij is en achter de rug met je leidinggevende en ander persoon...koop maar een fijne, goede, relaxte stoel, daar heb je altijd wat aan....vlij je lichaam in de stoel...goed uitzoeken in de winkel of ergens anders... :Stick Out Tongue: ......
vertel alleen maar wat je wilt....alle goeds...rust lekker uit....
Warme groet........

Sietske: Rouwen en wenen om geliefden is altijd zo intens...ook door andermans verdriet krijg ik extra tranen....het is achter de rug...ik wens je een fijn en zonnig gevoel toe binnenkort als je alles weer een beetje verwerkt hebt...
Zoen.... :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: Ik wens je een goed en fijn en prettig weekend toe...
Hartelijke groeten.... :Wink: 

Dag lieve Dodito, Christel, Suske, Luuss, Agnes, en alle anderen...de personen die even weg zijn en tijd voor zichzelf nodig hebben...alle goeds....Liefs van Elisa xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## rudolf1959

Hallo lieve Mensen allemaal, 

Iedereen een heel fijn weekend alvast, en iedereen , met name Jolanda en Elisabeth, heel veel sterkte en beterschap ermee dames!
Ik ben zelf ook zo moe, ja zelfs te moe om wat te schrijven hier, maar jullie verdienen, allemaal stuk voor stuk een dikke pluim en zoen! Jullie zijn echte schatten, ondanks dat jullie het zelf zo moeilijk hebben, schrijven jullie toch steeds weer stukjes en beuren zo een ander weer wat op!! Nogmaals dank hiervoor en een dikke knuffel!

Groetjes,
Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## dotito

Laatste tijd beetje druk met van alles en nog wat( solliciteren,aan rond kijken voor een woonst, koken, fysio enz...... Maar voor de rest voel ik me redelijk, mag zeker niet klagen. Oké;de ene dag is de andere niet, maar heb me al slechter gevoeld.


Ben woensdag voor het eerst zumba gaan dansen wat was dat leuk zeg :Big Grin:  De dag erna kon ik wel bijna niet meer lopen(manier van spreken hé), maar had het er wel voor over. Heb mezelf is goed uitgeleefd, en volgende week ga ik terug  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Lieve mensen momenteel ben ik niet zoveel aanwezig, maar jullie weten dat ik aan mijn MC maatjes denk hé  :Wink: 


Dikke dikke knuffel aan iedereen..............xxx :Smile:

----------


## gossie

@Do,
Fijn om weer wat van je te horen. :Smile: 
Zumba dansen, is dat in van die riette (stro) rokjes? :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Ja had even teveel aan mijn hoofd  :Wink: 

Ha ha.... :Big Grin:  zumba dat zijn eigenlijk verschillende soorten dansen dat je danst. Wel zeer intensief hoor, maar echt plezant. Er zijn wel sommige vrouwen die zo'n rokje aanhebben, maar wel niet in stro  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hoe is het met jou?

----------


## gossie

Hoi Do,
het gaat wel redelijk met me. Ik doe mijn bezigheden en wat mantelzorg daarnaast en daar heb ik genoeg aan op dit moment. :Smile: 

Plezant om van je te horen, Do  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Zumba ..is blijkbaar 'n fitnesprogramma , gebaseerd op Latijns-Amerikaanse dans .
" zumba " betekent : *snel bewegen en lol hebben* 
( bron : Wikipedia ) 

is te begrijpen dat dodito zich heeft kunnen uitleven !! :Wink: 
lijkt me inderdaad 'n leuke ont-spanning ! :Cool:

----------


## dotito

@Raimun,

Awel dat heb jij nu mooi verwoord se! :Wink: 


Was zeer vermoeiend....maar oh zo plezant!! :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Do, wanneer mag ik eens mee gaan zumba dansen ?? 
Nee momenteel zal ik me maar wat koest houden, heb last van mijn knie en mijn twee dikke tenen, er moet een cyste uitgenomen worden uit mijn dikke teen, afspraak 2 mei bij de orthopedist om te kijken wat hij gaat doen maar die moet eruit want ik krijg last als ik stap en het is nog niet het moment om op mijn blote voeten buiten te gaan lopen en dan heb ik er nog last van. 
Vandaag met de 2 honden naar de dierenarts geweest, de ene had een bobbelke op zijn rug dat de dierenarts verwijderd heeft en een inspuiting gegeven met antibiotica want hij was er gaan aan bijten en het was ontstoken en mijn konijn van een hond had een klein aanwasje en dat heeft de dierenarts afgebonden en dat zal nu verdrogen en afvallen en woensdag mag mijn hond een dagje naar de dierenarts voor een tandontkalking/détartrage om het op zijn brussels te zeggen (had het tegen een vriendin gezegd en die vroeg me watblieft, wat is dat... Ja als je daar een 20 jaar gewerkt hebt en ook nog een stukje gewoond dan zijn dat voor mij normale woorden) 
Gisteren een blitsbezoekje gebracht bij een vriendin, had voor haar dochter haar verjaardag een vaas gemaakt met haar naam op en haar hond op gegraveerd maar doordat mijn vriendin ziek geworden was was het er nog niet van gekomen om dit te gaan afgeven en gisterenavond nog een leuk telefoontje gehad van de dochter om me te bedanken dat ik zoiets moois voor haar had gemaakt.... ze was al lang aan het zoeken achter een stolp om een kaars in te zetten en nu had ik er 1 gemaakt voor haar zonder dat ze het gezegd had dat ze het wou en zonder dat ze het wist en ze was keigelukkig en ik ook natuurlijk... 
Die vriendin is zo speciaal voor mij, voelt meer aan als een zus, een warme vrouw die al veel heeft meegemaakt in haar leven en nu weer door het oog van de naald is gekropen 't ja en dat schept een band en haar dochter is maar een paar maand ouder dan mijn zoon, we zijn samen zwanger geweest van ons 2 kinderen en haar man ken ik ook al pakweg 30 jaar en het doet deugd als je weet dat er toch altijd nog iemand is die eens naar je luistert ondanks al haar miserie. En haar kinderen zijn ook schatjes en haar man ook, wat moet een mens nog meer hebben in het leven ????

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Zeg maar waar en wanneer......  :Big Grin:  moesten we niet ver van een wonen met plezier dan!

Heb ge zoveel last van u knie een beetje rusten van weekend alé als dat gaat hé. Wat betreft u geschenk voor u vriendin mooi gebaar meid. plezant dat je mooie momenten en mindere mooie kan delen met een goede vriendin. Ze zal wel blij geweest zijn met die vaas? Leven kan inderdaad mooi zijn.



Al hoewel.....heb het al geschreven bij een ander topic. Woensdag is mijn dokter zijn dochter overleden  :Frown:  hoe het gebeurd is weten wij nog niet. Maar mijne dokter alé eigenlijk de dokter van mijne man is zo lieve/aimabele man die altijd voor iedereen klaar staat. Pff....ben er al een paar dagen niet goed van. Vind zo erg voor hem  :Frown:  Maar ja daar is jammer genoeg niets aan te doen hé!

----------


## christel1

Schattie, ik woon op een 20 minuten rijden van je deur.... Wilrijk is de goeie kant van Antwerpen, moet ik het stad nog niet door,de A12 op en vlammen tot in Wilrijk, ben daar ooit mijn rijexamen moeten gaan afleggen dus ik ken het daar op mijn duimpje (met de GPS aan he) en mijn zoon is daar eens moeten naar een bedrijf gaan om een examen af te leggen, een interview en we zijn daar serieus verloren gereden, 1 stuk van de weg lag op Kontich, de andere op Aartselaar, cool zelle.... En vroeger gingen we altijd naar de Ikea in Wilrijk, naar het schijnt is hij daar vernieuwd nu ??? En ben daar ooit in Aartselaar of Wilrijk eens naar het UZA moeten komen voor het ene of het andere. Ho en heel veel vroeger kwam ik daar ook schaatsen.... Ik weet niet of je het dorpje St Amands aan de Schelde kent, daar heb ik een groot deel van mijn jeugd doorgebracht, klein pittoresk dorpje aan de Schelde.... 
Mijn knie is aan het verslijten denk ik.... ik word oud, heel oud dus.... maar krakende karren worden 100 zeggen ze dan altijd, nog 50 jaar te gaan :-)

----------


## Raimun

...uitgeslapen .. :Wink: 

Christel.."" onze van alle markten thuis moderator ""
ik zie dat je ook al wakker bent !! ..goede morgen 

Lees ik eerst " schattie "" !! dacht dat je het tegen mij had  :Wink:  maar het is niet zo !!..;spijtig :
Jou knie begint te verslijten ..is niet goed hé !!...
gelukkig functioneert de rest nog goed  :Cool: 

Dus dat "" snel bewegen " bij de zumba kan je min of meer vergeten !!
Troost je !! ..lol hebben is veel belangrijker !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Fijn w.e.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoe ik mij voel? niet tofffff in ieder geval.... :Wink: 

Christel: veel sterkte met je cyste...gatsie..wat akelig, en wat sneu voor je beide honden...mijn hemel...je mag er wel zwart bij gaan werken...Kassa....ben jij verzekerd voor de dieren? mooi verhaal over die vrouw, je vriendin ( voelt als zus) fijn voor jou!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Dag Do geweldig om te dansen...daarna uitrusten.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Goed uitgelegd Raimun van dat Salsa dansen etc...

ik moest om Gossie lachen inzake rieten rokjes....De Fik erin...hahahaha  :Big Grin:  ( grapje)

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier moe van gisteren van een hele dag dat ik een neuropsycologisch onderzoek had in het epilepsiecentrum in Heemstede.

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag ging het eindelijk wat beter.  :Smile: 
Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte met alles. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: Nou dat is geen kleinigheidje lijkt mij...vermoeiend en pijnlijk misschien? soms krijg je de zenuwen van onderzoeken, ik hoop dat hier iets goed uit komt voor jou....rust maar goed uit dit weekend en hopenlijk kun je iets leuks nog ondernemen....
Groetjes van Elisa...Sterkte.... :Embarrassment: 
Heemstede: volgens mij ging ik daar als kind heen naar het strand....doegieeee  :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: Fijn dat het een pietsje beter met je gaat....een beetje zon in je botten en geest zou verrukkelijk kunnen aanvoelen toch? hou je haaks....en bedankt voor je woorden hierboven...
Warme groetjes... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik voel mij iets prettiger  :Wink:  het regende iets, misschien komt de zon nog door, maar dan moet ik eerst de grijze wolken wegblazen... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

hallo, lieve mc vriendjes,
fijn hoor, jo en elisa, dat jullie je wat beter voelen....
hier ook alles weer OK !
en als ik me iets minder voel ga ik knuffelen met mn hondje, helpt echt, mijn neus in haar lange vacht...
ze is al weer bijna 8 maanden en weegt 3 kg, voor mij net een baby, die ik nog van alles moet geven en druk ben met opvoeden, alhoewel...............opvoeden is mij nooit goed afgegaan.. liefde geven vond ik makkelijker.

----------


## sietske763

o ja, nog even over mn hondje, heb laatst haar een beetje ""bijgeknipt""....hahaha ze dachten daarna dat ze een konijn was......voortaan maar naar een echte trimsalon

----------


## Raimun

@sietske....
Liefde geven ..is "het" fundament van opvoeden !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dat is helemaal waar raimun,
mijn kids zeggen zelf al dat ze veel te makkelijk, zonder grenzen zijn opgevoed, maar zeggen daarna altijd; wat hebben wij een lieve begripvolle moeder (gehad)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mooi gezegd Sietske...jij was er tenminste voor jou kinderen...Liefde geven is het belangrijkst en als ze zer iets van leren is dat mooi meegenomen toch?  :Big Grin: 
Hondje bijgeknipt....konijn?.....ik wacht op de PAASHAAS....gezellige dag....

ik laat Bhody nu knippen bij Witteveen's...advertentie zie ik af en toe staan in de peperbus meen ik....dat is een dierenzaak en daarin is er een klein trimsalonnetje die beheerd wordt door een leuke vrouw...doegieeeeeeeeeeee, pluk de dag..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

Klote tandartsen ... heb sinds zaterdag zowel linksonder als rechtsonder een gebroken kies en dus behoorlijke kiespijn. Vanwege de achterlijk dure tarieven wilde ik bij een andere tandarts langs gaan, omdat hij een contract heeft bij de DSW zorgverzekeraar en alles vergoedt wordt ... helaas neemt hij geen nieuwe patienten aan ... doorverwezen naar een andere tandarts, die ook een contract heeft bij de DSW zorgverzekeraar, gebeld. Omdat ik niet gelijk vandaag geholpen kon worden door deze tandarts, wegens drukte, moest ik mijn huidige tandarts wel bellen ... en dit is nou juist een tandarts die erg duur is, waardoor ik zelf weer medische kosten ga maken, ondanks een AV top verzekering. Enfin, ik langs, foto's laten maken van beide kiezen. 1 kies een zenuwbehandeling gehad en over 2 weken terug. Die andere kies heeft hij niets mee gedaan, *vanwege tijdgebrek* ... 2 april pas terug en meneer gaat een begroting maken wat er allemaal gebeuren moet. Dan praat ik dus over een kroon plaatsen (kassa!) een plaatje plaatsen (kassa!) of implantaten aanbrengen (kassa!)

Wat moet ik nou? Bij de sociale dienst krijg je tegenwoordig geen bijzondere bijstand voor medische kosten (dankzij dat tyfus vvd beleid)

Ik zit dus ff met mijn handen in het haar, want dit is werkelijk asociaal beleid in dit kut land ... vroeger waren we een zorgstaat, tegenwoordig zijn het aasgieren die je uitmelken waar mogelijk  :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Neetje, je hebt het weer zwaar te verduren gekregen lees ik... 
Kan je voor die kroon en plaatje dat je moet laten zetten of implantaat niet naar een andere tandarts gaan die goedkoper is ? Als je dan toch tot 2 april moet wachten voor de vervolgbehandeling dan zou ik toch eens verder uitkijken... 
Pfff life sucks, ik zou ook nog een tand moeten laten vullen en een andere laten mooi maken omdat er een lelijke streep op zit maar ja dat kost ook weer geld en begin april moet ik een afdruk gaan laten maken voor 5 valse tanden achteraan in mijn mond, dacht ook eerst implantaten te nemen maar als je het kostenplaatje hoort dan val je achterover... het is bij ons dus niet beter dan bij jullie.... en bijzondere bijstand voor medische kosten dat kennen ze hier bij ons helemaal niet (zou iets vies kunnen schrijven maar dan gaan ze me scheef bekijken).... 
Hier worden we dus ook uitgemolken langs alle kanten en als ex-werknemer kan ik niet sjoemelen, met niks want mijn loon/inkomsten zijn met 1 druk op de knop gekend bij de belastingen.... Waarom moet ik dan nog elk jaar langs gaan met mijn belastingsbrief, ja om mijn hypothecaire lening in te brengen.... en dat is het en nu mag ik nog tot eind april wachten op mijn centen.... ze waren weer eens een papier kwijt dat ik al 3 keer heb ingeleverd, tof zelle... 
Veel succes man.... en laat het niet te neig aan je hart komen, 't is het allemaal niet waard

----------


## Neetje

Jemig christel, dus ook jij gaat al een tijdje niet meer naar de tandarts vanwege die kosten. Het is een domino effect ... je moet eigenlijk gaan, maar je hebt het geld er niet voor ... maar er komen meer klachten bij als je niet gaat en dus kom je n keer in aanraking met hogere kosten ........ en dan?

Ik kan er toch ook niets aan doen dat ik al die tijd niet naar de tandarts gegaan ben door mijn angststoornissen veroorzaakt door ... uhm, degene die mij de grond in trapte (u know who)

Mss moet ik met die rekening maar naar haar toe gaan, kan ze iets goedmaken!

Sterkte christel

----------


## rudolf1959

> Klote tandartsen ... heb sinds zaterdag zowel linksonder als rechtsonder een gebroken kies en dus behoorlijke kiespijn. Vanwege de achterlijk dure tarieven wilde ik bij een andere tandarts langs gaan, omdat hij een contract heeft bij de DSW zorgverzekeraar en alles vergoedt wordt ... helaas neemt hij geen nieuwe patienten aan ... doorverwezen naar een andere tandarts, die ook een contract heeft bij de DSW zorgverzekeraar, gebeld. Omdat ik niet gelijk vandaag geholpen kon worden door deze tandarts, wegens drukte, moest ik mijn huidige tandarts wel bellen ... en dit is nou juist een tandarts die erg duur is, waardoor ik zelf weer medische kosten ga maken, ondanks een AV top verzekering. Enfin, ik langs, foto's laten maken van beide kiezen. 1 kies een zenuwbehandeling gehad en over 2 weken terug. Die andere kies heeft hij niets mee gedaan, *vanwege tijdgebrek* ... 2 april pas terug en meneer gaat een begroting maken wat er allemaal gebeuren moet. Dan praat ik dus over een kroon plaatsen (kassa!) een plaatje plaatsen (kassa!) of implantaten aanbrengen (kassa!)
> 
> Wat moet ik nou? Bij de sociale dienst krijg je tegenwoordig geen bijzondere bijstand voor medische kosten (dankzij dat tyfus vvd beleid)
> 
> Ik zit dus ff met mijn handen in het haar, want dit is werkelijk asociaal beleid in dit kut land ... vroeger waren we een zorgstaat, tegenwoordig zijn het aasgieren die je uitmelken waar mogelijk


@ Neetje,

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens!! We worden uitgemelkt tot op de bodem, al was die allang in zicht!
Sterkte met alles, en probeer toch nog eens een tandarts te krijgen die wel is aangesloten, je zegt gewoon voor een second opinion, ja toch?

Succes en sterkte!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Hallo lieve allemaal!

Ik heb afgelopen Zaterdag bericht ontvangen dat ik 26 April a.s. geopereerd gaat worden aan mijn heup ( nieuwe heup). Ik moet van de week al bloed laten prikken en Dinsdag de 27e Maart naar een voorlichtingsmiddag over die heupoperatie en daarna naar de Anesthesist voor gesprek en onderzoek voor de pijnbestrijding/anesthesie ( ruggeprik en blokkade) tijdens de operatie. Vrijdag 30 Maart voor een intakegesprek naar het RIAGG en 6 April ook weer, dus we zijn lekker bezig zo met alle onderzoeken. Ik ben blij dat er overal nu wat schot in gaat komen en dat er uitzicht is op alles. Straks misschien weer heerlijk pijnvrij, dat is al heel wat, toch?
Ik wens iedereen met zijn/haar problemen heel veel sterkte en beterschap, want zoals ik lees, gaat het jullie ook niet allemaal voor de wind, phfffffff!! 

Groetjes allemaal en tot schrijfs!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## Neetje

> Ik ben blij dat er overal nu wat schot in gaat komen en dat er uitzicht is op alles. Straks misschien weer heerlijk pijnvrij, dat is al heel wat, toch?


Denk dat menig lid hier die wens van pijnvrij zijn wel heeft, je klinkt in elk geval weer positiever dan een paar dagen terug ... haye goe doan!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Neetje 

He bah sterkte kerel! 

Pff hier gaat het zwaar kut, motivatie is heel erg ver te zoeken! Op moment veel last van me rug,, en veel woedeaanvalle etc etc bah gatver energie loos etc. 
kan der niet meer schrijve ben zo in de war enzo aldoor 

Iedereen die nodig heeft sterkte!

----------


## christel1

Dolfijnjorien, ik denk dat jij je eens een boksdingens moet aanschaffen waar je je frustraties op kwijt kan geraken, lekker boksen dus....
Rudolf gaan ze die operatie bij jou doen met een ruggeprik ???? Of mag je niet onder volledige narcose gebracht worden of zie ik het verkeerd ? 
Bij mijn heupoperatie zijn ze om 2 uur in de namiddag begonnen en normaal blijf je op het OK tot je ontwaakt, deze keer hebben ze me naar mijn kamer gedaan en het eerste wat ik gezien heb dat het 23 uur in de avond was....... en ik was pissed want ik kon niet uit mijn bed en ik kreeg van de verpleging niets te drinken terwijl ik keiveel dorst had natuurlijk... volgende keer ga ik het anders aanpakken, flesje drinken in mijn nachtkastje steken hoor dat ik kan zuipen na mijn operatie.... tegen beter weten in natuurlijk maar ik ben echt al heel veel onder narcose geweest en ben nog nooit misselijk geweest erna, eten hoef ik niet echt maar zonder drinken word ik kregel en gek.... en na mijn blaasoperatie stond mijn ventje al aan mijn bed met een broodje en een flesje water, na 2 uur kwam de verpleegster een glasje water brengen, had ik toch al lekker gegeten en gedronken hoor....

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Christel,

Ja Christel, de operatie wordt gedaan met een Ruggeprik. Overigens mag ik gewoon onder Narcose hoor, maar hier worden deze operatie's standaard gedaan met een Ruggeprik en eventueel een blokkade. Wel kan je een zogenaamd "Roesje" erbij krijgen, maar ze hebben liever dat je er gewoon bij blijft en niet onder Narcose hoeft, want deze operatie's zijn goed zonder te doen. Ach, ik ben al zoveel keer geopereerd met een Ruggeprik, een paar keer aan mijn knie en 2 x aan mijn blaas ( blaascarcinomen verwijderd, kwaadaardige), dus ik weet er alles van. 
Christel, jij ook beterschap en sterkte met alles, xx!

@Dolfijnjorien,

Sterkte met alles en heel veel beterschap, ik weet wat het is om zo'n rugpijn te hebben, ooit ben ik ook eens geopereerd aan een hernia, zo'n 14 jaar geleden, maar is nog altijd een tere plek hoor, als ik wat doet of inspant, heb ik altijd pijn in mijn rug, maarja, dat zal altijd wel zo blijven.
Nogmaals heel veel beterschap en sterkte!

@ Neetje,

Ach de ene dag ben ik positiever dan de andere, maar dat ik wat positiever ben is gewoon waar, kijk ik heb nu het gevoel dat er wat aangedaan wordt allemaal, en dat ik eerdaags weer wat betere vooruitzichten hebt, snap je? Maarja, die kunnen zo ineens weer verdwijnen hoor, en zit ik weer te piekeren volgens mijn omgeving, maarja..
Neetje, ook jij heel veel sterkte met alles en zet hem op, houd je taai!!

@ Lieve Allemaal,

Heel veel beterschap en sterkte met jullie problemen en tot schrijfs dan maar weer!

Vriendelijke groetjes,xx!!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## christel1

Ruud, chapeau voor jou maar zoiets zou ik echt niet durven laten doen met een epidurale, zelfs niet met een roesje erbij, al dat getimmer en gesleur aan je lichaam, nee dat wil ik niet voelen of niet horen.... Heb zo eens een teen laten opereren onder plaatselijke verdoving en ik voelde hem kappen en ik hoorde dit ook, liever niet dus, ben ik een beunhaas zeker ? Schrikkonijn ? En heb eens een heupoperatie gezien op tv, dus nee voor mij hoeft het echt niet zonder volledige narcose..... en heb ook eens een nare ervaring gehad met een ruggeprik bij mijn blaasoperatie, de verpleegster zegt tegen de chirurg/uroloog dat ik klaar was en hij neemt zijn mes en begint te snijden en ik zeg aw, ik voel je snijden, die geloofde me niet, andere kant, idem, dan hebben ze toch maar besloten om bij te spuiten anders had ik hem die scalpel uit zijn handen gerukt en ergens gesneden waar hij het niet graag zou gehad hebben veronderstel ik... 
En van dan af ben ik niet meer zo cool als ze me spreken over een ruggeprik hoor.... liever volledig in slaap dan...

----------


## Neetje

Heb vandaag pijn aan de kies waar ik gisteren aan behandeld ben ... warmte kan ik niet verdragen, elke warme slok koffie doet me stuiteren. Ibuprofen heeft ook te weinig zin, dus ik ga zo maar weer eens proberen of de paracetamol met cafeïne wel helpt tegen de pijn.

----------


## sietske763

ha neetje,
mijn snorbrommertje is ook weer zomerklaar gemaakt en met starter omdat ik anders de kracht niet heb om m aan te fietsen.
dus jij lekker toeren op je TOMOS, ik heb er al tig km opzitten, zo lekker met dit weer!

----------


## Neetje

Hey Sietske,

Wist niet dat je ook zoiets had  :Cool:  ... zullen we n keer afspreken in Utrecht, volgens mij ligt dat centraal tussen onze provincies in, tuffen we er samen heen op onze brommer, eten samen n broodje ergens in een wegrestaurant (tenzij het restaurant weg is) en n bakkie koffie erbij  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik ga echt wel veel ritjes maken komende weken, reserve tank benzine in me rugzak en gaan  :Cool: 


Maar eerst moet ik het probleem 'tandarts en geld' op gaan lossen ... had voor zulke zaken juist humanitas aan mijn zijde, maar die hebben mij weer losgelaten, terwijl ik nog steeds niet zonder zo'n soort hulp kan, dat merk ik nu wel ...

----------


## christel1

Neetje, Humanitas wat is dat eigenlijk ? Heb er geen flauw idee van als belgische.... 
Ja tandarts en geld he, het wordt allemaal steeds moeilijker te betalen voor de modale mens en als je dan nog eens met een minimuminkomen zit zoals invaliditeit dan ben je helemaal gejost. Nogal goed dat mijn huisarts alles aan derdebetalerssysteem doet, moet ik niks ophoesten als ik bij hem ga, hij stuurt alles door naar mijn mutualiteit en hij krijgt dan het geld rechtstreeks op zijn rekening maar ik denk niet dat tandartsen dit doen, dus zal ik 350 euro mogen gaan LENEN bij mijn zoon tot de mutualiteit/zorgverzekering me uitbetaald heeft en dan kan ik mijn zoon zijn centen teruggeven, erg als je dat als mama moet vragen aan je kinderen, ik schaam me soms dood hoor maar als ik alle kosten per maand optel dan kom ik al aan mijn pensioenbedrag en dan moet ik het doen met hetgene ik krijg van kinderbijslag, alimentatie voor mijn dochter en wat mijn zoon moet bijdragen in het huishouden, 't ja en daar houdt het dus op en als je dan een programma ziet in Amerika waar ze 2000 dollar uitgeven aan eten alleen op een maand, 2 volwassen, 1 kind, dan moet ik het met een pak minder doen en dat is echt om te blijten. 
Snel mijn kinderen het huis uit, niet dat ik ze buiten wil maar dan kan ik terug gaan samenwonen en dan hebben we alle 2 maar 1 kost, zoals electriciteit, gas, internet, telefoon ipv op 2 plaatsen de kosten te hebben want de jeugd beseft nog niet wat alles allemaal kost hoor, ja als ze alleen gaan wonen dan beseffen ze het wel.... verstand komt met de jaren....

----------


## Neetje

Het is sowieso lastig om andere mensen te vragen of ze wat tijdelijke financiele steun kunnen geven, ik heb dat ook met scoop gehad, geen geld voor de crematie maar wilde het toch. Toen heb ik mijn oudste zus gevraagd of ze het even wilde voorschieten. Aldus geschiedde en ik heb haar zsm weer terug betaald.

Humanitas is een vrijwilligers instituut die mensen bij staat met bijv. financiele zaken op orde krijgen, belasting formulieren invullen, inschrijven voedselbank etc. Mijn hoofd staat er niet naar om zaken zelf te regelen, dus had ik daarbij hun steun.

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voel ik dat diverse "kwartjes" gevallen zijn, bij mij.
Sorry voor de overlast. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag voel ik dat diverse "kwartjes" gevallen zijn, bij mij.
> Sorry voor de overlast.


Hej 
Het is nooit te laat om tot bepaalde inzichten / ontdekkingen te komen ..zolang het maar duidelijker wordt zit je goed !!  :Wink: 
Er is dan ook geen sprake van overlast !!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag voel ik mij benauwd, evenals gisteren.  :Frown: 
Ben weer naar het vw. werk gegaan, maar voelde mij allesbehalve goed. Zal blij zijn als ik op controle ben geweest. 
Heb even geen fut. Ik lees wel alles hoor, wens iedereen alle goeds.
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## gossie

@ Jolanda,
Lieve Jolanda, maak je ff niet druk, wat anderen hebben geschreven! Zo ook met lezen. Goed dat je naar je VW bent gegaan. :Smile:  Maar, Jolanda doe het rustig aan, en denk even aan jezelf, en evt situatie waar je inzit. Maak je niet bezorgd om wat mc gasten en -mc leden hebben geschreven, tenzij het je een afleiding bezorgt. Ik denk aan je, en voor jou heb ik ook een kaarsje branden.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie, 
Wat ben je een lieverd. Dank je wel. 
Ik hoop dat het met jou ook goed gaat. Knuffel van mij, voor jou, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

lieve jolanda,
veel sterkte meid!
maak je om ons niet druk, wij redden ons wel!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag trieste dag, mijn tweelingzus is net een jaar gestorven..... het was ook zo'n stralend weer vorig jaar, nu blijkbaar terug, een engeltje zal er voor zorgen...

----------


## anMa

> @ Hallo lieve allemaal!
> 
> Ik heb afgelopen Zaterdag bericht ontvangen dat ik 26 April a.s. geopereerd gaat worden aan mijn heup ( nieuwe heup). Ik moet van de week al bloed laten prikken en Dinsdag de 27e Maart naar een voorlichtingsmiddag over die heupoperatie en daarna naar de Anesthesist voor gesprek en onderzoek voor de pijnbestrijding/anesthesie ( ruggeprik en blokkade) tijdens de operatie. Vrijdag 30 Maart voor een intakegesprek naar het RIAGG en 6 April ook weer, dus we zijn lekker bezig zo met alle onderzoeken. Ik ben blij dat er overal nu wat schot in gaat komen en dat er uitzicht is op alles. Straks misschien weer heerlijk pijnvrij, dat is al heel wat, toch?
> Ik wens iedereen met zijn/haar problemen heel veel sterkte en beterschap, want zoals ik lees, gaat het jullie ook niet allemaal voor de wind, phfffffff!! 
> 
> Groetjes allemaal en tot schrijfs!
> 
> Ruud, Leiden.


Hallo ruud
Omdat jij een moeilijke tijd tegemoet gaat wil ik je alvast heel veel sterkte wensen
Het valt allemaal niet mee als ik dat zo lees
Maar je kunt beter ook denken .....ook dit gaat voorbij...
Heeeel veel sterkte jongen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

> Hier moe van gisteren van een hele dag dat ik een neuropsycologisch onderzoek had in het epilepsiecentrum in Heemstede.


Hoi mitzipe
Rust maar lekker uit en geniet van het lentezonnetje
Lieve groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

> o ja, nog even over mn hondje, heb laatst haar een beetje ""bijgeknipt""....hahaha ze dachten daarna dat ze een konijn was......voortaan maar naar een echte trimsalon


Hoi sietske
Een konijn dat is toch ook lief ik ben dol op konijnen
Nee graphe hoor beter dan wat meer betalen en dat t naar jullie zin is
Groetjes anma

----------


## Dokterskind

Vandaag voel ik me: moe ... nog maar n bak koffie drbij dan! en vanavond flink op huizenjacht zoeken naar een Appartement  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Ja zo'n gebeuren zal een mens altijd bij blijven hé lieverd, alvast heel veel sterkte!! Hoop dat je je snel iets minder triest voelt  :Embarrassment: 


Vandaag voel ik me slecht lig helemaal hormonaal in de knoop van tante rooske pff...en is dan just zo'n mooi weer. Normaal vanavond zumba maar jammer genoeg gaat het niet lukken. 

Iedereen heel veel liefs en fijne dag toegewenst!!

----------


## rudolf1959

@anMa,

Heel veel dank en kusje voor je lieve woorden en wensen! Ook jij alle goeds hoor!

Liefssss,groetjesssssss!!

Ruud, xx

----------


## rudolf1959

@Christel,

Je zus is zeer zeker een Engeltje, want zij brengt ons vandaag zonneschijn bij het aanvang van de Lente!!
Herinner je zusje maar lekker zoals jij dat wilt Christel, ze zal als een sterretje bij heldere hemel over je waken, ik weet het bijna wel zeker!
Sterkte vandaag met het 1jarige verlies van je tweelingzusje meis!

Dikke knufffff en nogmaals sterkte!

Ruud, xx

----------


## sietske763

ha chris, ik dacht vannacht nog aan je....wist nog dat je tweeling zus op de eerste lentedag gestorven is...
heel veel sterkte, lieve bijzondere meid!!
begrijp je helemaal...en als het dan ook nog hetzelfde weer is zal je hele dag wel bestaan uit tijd, zo van....vorig jaar zo laat gebeurde er dit,
toen dat enz
het zal wel een film zijn voor je...
nogmaals sterkte!!

heb heerlijk geslapen, dus alles helemaal OK!
iedereen die het nodig heeft;
heel veel liefde en sterkte gewenst!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, ik wil je ook heel veel sterkte wensen vandaag. Een moeilijke dag voor jou vandaag en je familie. Een jaar is nog maar zo kort geleden. Sterkte lieve Christel.
@ Rudolf, fijn dat het er nu toch aan zit te komen. Even door de zure appel heenbijten. Maar je kunt het maar gehad hebben. Als je weet dat het moet, zit je er toch tegen aan te hikken. Alvast heel veel sterkte gewenst. 
@ Dotito, je kunt veel ongemak hebben van "tante Rooske", dan maar even een pas op de plaats en jezelf wat in de watten leggen.
@ Sietske, ga jij maar leuke dingen doen, krijg je nieuwe energie van, lekker weg met je "konijntje"met dit mooie weer. Genieten.  :Big Grin: 
@ Mizzepi, onderzoeken erop, even bijkomen lekker buiten in het zonnetje. 
Succes met de uitslag!
@ Elisabeth, hoe gaat het met jou? Voel je je wat beter? Ook maar lekker genieten in het zonnetje. 
@ Suske, ik denk aan je. Liefs...
@ Gossie, geniet je ook een beetje van het mooie weer? Zon is goed voor je gestel. Liefs
@ Anma, volgens mij kook jij graag, is dat zo? Fijne dagen.
@ Raimun, heb je ook nog een mooi gedicht voor de lente? Ook jij zonnige dagen. 
Voel mij een beetje geradbraakt, maar ik heb al lekker even in het zonnetje gezeten. Een mens voelt zich gelijk anders als de zon schijnt. 
Iedereen fijne dagen, geniet van de lente, Jolanda  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

ha jolanda
heel raar soms bij vlagen vind ik koken echt heel leuk
vooral als ik iets heb geprobeerd wat nieuw is en wat dan goed lukt
maar over het algemeen ben ik niet echt n keukenprinses hoor
maar mijn man is lief die altijd alles op ook al is t niet zo lekker
toen de kinderen nog thuis woonden gooiden ze weleens wat in de vuilnis bak en aten dan brood
maar tegenwoordig als ze komen eten doen ze het nooit meer
het waren denk ik puberstreken destijds...haha
groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha leuk Anma, dat je er aardigheid aan hebt. Ook nog een aardige man, hij zal dat wat hij minder lekker vind wel op de koop toe nemen, want daar staan ook weer lekkere dingen tegenover.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  (grapje)
Ja, pubers gaan het meer waarderen als ze wat ouder worden, dan willen ze ineens de recepten.  :Wink:  Er is nog hoop, ha-ha.  :Smile: 
@ Neetje, was ik je vergeten?  :Embarrassment:  Ik hoop dat jij kunt genieten van het mooie weer op je tomos. Hou je taai.  :Wink: 
Ik voel mij redelijk vandaag. Ik hoop dat het zo blijft.  :Smile:  
Iedereen maar lekker van het zonnetje genieten als je in de gelegenheid bent.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me echt belabberd vijf keer uit bed vannacht om mij te verschonen van "tante rooske" pff...ben zo moe als iets. Hoop dat ik me morgen beter voel. Ventje heeft verlof dan kunnen we gezellig wat gaan wandelen en een terrasje doen  :Wink:  

Fijne avond nog en veel plezier van zonnetje voor diegene die er tegen kunnen  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

> Schattie, ik woon op een 20 minuten rijden van je deur.... Wilrijk is de goeie kant van Antwerpen, moet ik het stad nog niet door,de A12 op en vlammen tot in Wilrijk, ben daar ooit mijn rijexamen moeten gaan afleggen dus ik ken het daar op mijn duimpje (met de GPS aan he) en mijn zoon is daar eens moeten naar een bedrijf gaan om een examen af te leggen, een interview en we zijn daar serieus verloren gereden, 1 stuk van de weg lag op Kontich, de andere op Aartselaar, cool zelle.... En vroeger gingen we altijd naar de Ikea in Wilrijk, naar het schijnt is hij daar vernieuwd nu ??? En ben daar ooit in Aartselaar of Wilrijk eens naar het UZA moeten komen voor het ene of het andere. Ho en heel veel vroeger kwam ik daar ook schaatsen.... Ik weet niet of je het dorpje St Amands aan de Schelde kent, daar heb ik een groot deel van mijn jeugd doorgebracht, klein pittoresk dorpje aan de Schelde.... 
> Mijn knie is aan het verslijten denk ik.... ik word oud, heel oud dus.... maar krakende karren worden 100 zeggen ze dan altijd, nog 50 jaar te gaan :-)


 Hey Christeltje,

Is wist niet dat je maar 20 minuten van mij woonden....Buggenhout klinkt voor mij heel ver, nog nooit van gehoord zou niet weten waar dat ligt! En ja Wilrijk heeft inderdaad mooie kanten voor te wonen tja tegenwoordig verwaarlozen mensen wel alles "triestig hé". En de schaatsbaan ken ik ook daar kwam ik vroeger ook Antartica denk dat iedereen als puber daar geweest is  :Big Grin: "leuke tijden. St Amands ken ik niet direct, maar de schelde wel ze st anneke aan scheld dat kent iedereen ook.

En Ikea is inderdaad nog niet zolang vernieuwd, wel heel mooi gedaan hoor schijnt helemaal zelfde de zijn als in gent. Alé als we dan toch niet zover vaneen wonen moeten wij is afspreken hé  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  Zeg maar waar en wanneer!

----------


## Neetje

Mijn tandarts bezoek van maandag ... Ik heb sinds dat bezoek alleen maar meer pijn gekregen aan mijn linkerkant gebit. Na 3 slapeloze nachten en geen warmte kunnen verdragen heb ik vanmorgen naar de praktijk gebeld dat dit zo niet verder kon. Ik kon vanmiddag om 4 uur terecht. Heb al die tijd de pijn iets kunnen verlichten met koud water, pijnstillers hielpen niet. Ibuprofen 500 mg, voltaren en paracetamol, alles geprobeerd maar helaas ... Er zijn nu fotos gemaakt van mijn bovenkant en daar schijnt de ellende te zitten. Heb nu een amoxiciline kuur en een paardemiddel iboprufen 600 mg gekregen en mag 2 april terug. Tenzij het echt niet gaat ...



en @jolanda: Je bent me niet vergeten, anders zou je er geen aparte opmerking over gemaakt hebben  :Wink:  Jij veel kracht gewenst, koppie erbij en met muziek ontspannen  :Smile: 

Echt genieten van de tomos ritjes zit er dus helaas ff niet in deze week, terwijl het mooi weer is.

Vanavond weer naar de voetbalclub voor een goeie massage en ff luchten

----------


## jolanda27

@ Neetje, wat een pech, dat is naar tandpijn.  :EEK!:  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat je snel van de ellende verlost bent. Sterkte en veel beterschap. 

Ik durf het haast niet te zeggen nu, maar ik ben blij, want ik was op controle bij de tandarts geweest, en nu ben ik er weer een tijdje vanaf. (maak mij van te voren altijd zenuwachtig).

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me heel moe heb slecht geslapen en rugpijn. Normaal ging ik wat wandelen met mijn ventje, maar door de vermoeidheid/pijn is het niet doorgegaan. Maar de dochter belde onverwachts dat ze kwam eten, dus mama lekker gekookt"ventje heeft snijwerk gedaan lief hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): "en ik heb dan nog eens een lekker dessert gemaakt, vanillepudding met speculaascrumble. En daarna op ons terrasje lekker gegeten  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Was echt een gezellig dag al had ik het niet verwacht, maar als ik mijn dochter zie ben ik altijd gelukkig :Smile:  Tja nu ze op kot zit, zie ik haar minder. Is ergens wel anders zo, maar mis ze nog steeds. We hebben over van alles liggen praten. En ze vertelde me dat ze nog graag zou verder studeren na haar 3 de jaar verpleging, ze wil graag geneeskunde doen als het niet te zwaar is! Zeg tegen haar; als je iets graag wilt moet je dat proberen, en als het niet lukt.....heb je uzelf nooit iets te verwijten.

Zo... ga zo dadelijk slapen want voel me heel heel moe.


@Neetje,

Heel veel sterkte!!


Fijne avond voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dotito,
Je dochter kwam precies op het goede moment.  :Smile:  Ze heeft je zinnen wat kunnen verzetten. Fijn voor je, dat je er zo van genoten hebt. 
Hopenlijk voel je je morgen weer wat beter. 
Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Dotito,

Fijn voor je dat je je jezelf zo gelukkig voelt als je je dochter ziet, of er is!! Dat zijn de echte moedergevoelens die dan naar boven komen hé? Ik weet wat je voelt als je zo moe bent en niet kan slapen en altijd maar pijn hebt, ik heb dat nu namelijk ook zo erg. Alles doet me zeer nu, van mijn hoofd tot aan mijn voeten, overal pijn en pijn. Gelukkig word ik 26 April geopereerd en krijg ik een nieuwe heup en hoop dat van veel pijn af te zijn. Ik heb nu Themazepam en Oxazepam van de huisarts gehad om toch wat te kunnen slapen en om kalm te worden, maar nog dan slaap ik maar zo'n 3 uurtjes en sta ik doodmoe weer op, maarja, beter iets dan niets zeg ik dan maar, ja toch? Dotito, ik hoop dat je ook snel wat opknapt en ook wat kan rusten, ookal is dat moeilijk vrouwke, ik weet er alles van.
Beterschap en sterkte en lief dat je je dochter toch zegt het te proberen met die studie geneeskunde, want ik zeg altijd maar: "nooit geschoten is altijd mis" , ja toch?

p.s. ik ben ook altijd blij hoor, als ik mijn kinderen en kleinkinderen ziet, dan ben ik even de gelukkigste vader en opa op aarde en vergeet ik soms even al mijn verdriet en pijn
(ookal is die wel aanwezig), heerlijk is dat gewoon, ik hou intens veel van ze!!

Dotito, zet hem op en heel veel steun en kracht toegewenst en uiteraard beterschap!

Liefsssssssss, groetjesssssss,xx!!

Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.

----------


## sietske763

nou, ben weer een beetje boven water.............heb 2 verschrikkelijke chaggie dagen gehad..............echt niets voor mij, ben altijd wel vrolijk............ben dus maar niet op MC geweest en ben vroeg naar bed gegaan om niemand te vermoeien met mijn bui.
dus ga vandaag lekker in de zon....koffiedrinken bij mijn vriendin.....en touren op mn brommertje.
hopelijk voor ieder een goede dag en voor zover mogelijk, lekker genieten..!!
oh, ja....werd nog pissiger toen de computerzaak vertelde dat laptop bier bevatte, dat was de reden dat ie het niet meer deed....................pfffffffffffff en ik drink niet (bijna niet)en ook iig geen bier)dus daar werd mijn bui ook niet beter van..., want die kosten voor reparatie zijn bijna net zo hoog als de aanschaf van deze laptop en deze hadden we net 3 maanden.
en dan kan je beter verstandig zijn en gaan slapen.....

----------


## sietske763

@jolanda.
ha lieverd, hoe is het nu met jou??

----------


## christel1

@Do, toch plezant als je dochter nog eens naar huis komt op het onverwachts, dat fleurt je dan weer helemaal op dan en als je er dan eens goed kan mee praten dan doet het superdeugd. Ik kan je dochter blijkbaar een beetje vergelijken met die van mij qua studies, toen ze 2 jaar geleden haar bachelordiploma gehaald had dan zei ze ook mama ik zou toch nog graag mijn master doen ook en ik heb haar dan ook direct gezegd dat ze er moest voor gaan want het is tenslotte haar toekomst. 
Als je dochter voor dokter zou willen gaan studeren, ze kan het na haar studie verpleegkunde altijd proberen, ze zit al in die sector, zal al heel veel opgestoken hebben van het dokterslatijn, kan het alleen maar aanmoedigen dan hoor. Mijn schoondochter was ook eerst begonnen aan studies verpleegkunde maar het vlotte niet zo goed (misschien te verliefd op die zoon van mij), dan heeft ze een jaar opvoedkunde gedaan en in september toch besloten om voor vroedkunde te gaan, haar droom, en hopelijk lukt ze ook in haar studies. 

@Sietske, wat heeft die vent daar uitgekraamd over je lappie, dat hij bier gedronken heeft ? Dat zou je dan toch wel zelf merken zeker als je er bier over gooit of water of gelijk wat ? Normaal is die na 3 maanden toch nog onder garantie ???? Mijn zoon heeft dat zogezegd ook eens voorgehad met een gsm, ja die zat in zijn broekzak en misschien van het zweten dat hij vochtig is geworden van binnen ? Zit jij met je lappie op je benen ? Die zweten ook natuurlijk maar denk niet dat die "bier" zweten of je moet al een fameuse alcoholist zijn en ik denk niet dat jij dit bent hoor als je geen bier drinkt of nauwelijks iets drinkt dan kan je lappie niet verdronken zijn in bier hoor. 

Voor degenen die toch eens een glas water over hun lappie gooien of iets anders, direct alles verwijderen wat je kan verwijderen, batterij, dvd speler, alles wat los zit en kan losgeklikt worden en dan met de haardroger erop (lauwe stand) , zet je lappie op zijn zijkant en laat de haardroger vanop een afstand van een 30 cm blazen, zo lang mogelijk tot het ding terug droog is en daarna zet je hem een week af dan is alles eruit en kan je laptop gered worden van een gewisse verdrinkingsdood, je kan dit ook doen als je gsm per ongeluk eens in het water dondert. 

Mijn dochter haar laptop had zo eens een regenbui gehad, nieuwe laptop in haar handtas gestoken met een flesje water en ja flesje uitgelopen, mama heeft er dan alles uitgehaald en we hebben er zeker 4 uur de haardroger opgezet en hij werkt nog prima nu. 

Al 3 dagen zalig genoten van het zonnige weer, heb geen zonnebank meer nodig nu om bruin te zien, hopelijk kunnen we nog een paar dagen genieten van het zonnige weer, denk dat ik mijn weekend bij ons ventje ga uitbreiden tot dinsdagavond en dan maar pas naar huis ga, had dringend eens een weekje vakantie nodig. 
Jolande, hou je goed hoor en Ruud, jij ook veel beterschap, misschien toch iets meer slikken om wat beter te slapen, als dit maar tijdelijk is dan kan dat zeker geen kwaad en na de operatie zal je je meds ook wel nodig hebben om te kunnen slapen, zeker als die verdemde haakjes er nog inzitten na de operatie, als ze het nieten natuurlijk he, weet niet hoe ze het bij jullie in NL doen. 
Nog een prettig weekend iedereen.

----------


## jolanda27

> @jolanda.
> ha lieverd, hoe is het nu met jou??


@ Sietske,
Het gaat niet goed met die medicijnen. Veel last van benauwdheid en vanavond is het weer helemaal knudde. Nog een paar dagen uitzingen. Pfff....
Wat een balen met je laptop. 
Ik hoop dat het weer wat beter met je gaat. Een dikke knuffel van mij, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

@chris................goeie tip voor de mob,
heb al 2 laten verongelukken............1 is in de wasmachine geweest en de andere in mn koffie gevallen...
heb nu een ding van 15 euro, helemaal tevreden.....maar ben dus wel ong 700 euro kwijt aan kapotte mob,s
en nee..........had ze niet verzekerd...

----------


## christel1

@sietske, 
Ja die die meegedraaid heeft in de wasmachine, denk dat je dat wel zou kunnen vergeten maar die die in de koffie gevallen is, die was perfect redbaar geweest als je hem direct had opengeklikt, alles eruit gehaald en gedroogd, maar ja, dat weet je maar als je bij een ventje woont die al alle stoten heeft gezien wat je je kan voorstellen als informaticus. 
Ik had zo'n een vlek gemaakt met alcoholstift op mijn scherm met iets over te tekenen, een klein puntje maar hoor maar het stoorde me enorm, dus ben ik nagellakremover gaan kopen "zonder" acceton erin, met een klein tipje over het scherm gegaan en het puntje was weg, nooit gewone aceton gebruiken want dan heb je een vlek op je scherm... 
Heb gevraagd om een babbelbox op te richten misschien kunnen we daar zoiets op zetten, heeft niks met gezondheid te maken maar misschien met allerlei tips, problemen met je lappie, problemen met je gsm, providers, nieuwsberichtjes, een gewoon gezellig onderonsje dat eens niet over ziekte gaat maar over van alles, van bloemetjes behang tot het inrichten van ons huis....

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Christel

Christel, als jij een babbelbox wil oprichten, met allerlei tips etc, kan je dat toch gewoon doen door zo'n site op te richten buiten het gezondsheidsforum om? Er zijn sites waar je dat meteen kan doen bv. op Hyves of Facebook, daar kan je dan meteen beginnen, snap je? Misschien is dit een leuke tip? Fijne Zondag!!

Groetjesssssss!!

Ruud, Leiden, xx

----------


## christel1

Ruud, het is op vraag van de leden hier, niet iedereen heeft FB of hyves en is er ook niet mee bekend of wil zelfs geen FB pagina en aangezien er hier leden zijn die dat graag zouden willen, waarom niet dan ? 't Zou toch leuk zijn eerlijk gezegd om raadseltjes op te lossen, van hoe doe ik dit of dat, zelfs hoe bemest ik het beste mijn tuin.... moet toch kunnen eerlijk gezegd ?

----------


## sietske763

hahaa, ik ga voor het bloemetjes behang,,,,

----------


## gossie

...ontspannen.

Lieve mensen ik wens jullie een fijn overgoten ZONdag toel

----------


## rudolf1959

@Christel,

Uiteraard mag dat hier, ik bedoel er niets mee hoor, whahaha! Maar ik dacht als je meteen wil starten met zoiets, waarom dan niet ergens anders, snap je?
En indd. niet iedereen heeft FB of Hyves, maar het overgrote deel van de wereldbevolking wel hoor, ;-), toch? Dus ja, en ik denk eerlijk gezegt dat er zat van zulke sites zijn met die vragen en raadseltjes etc, ga maar eens Googlen, dan zie je het meteen, echt waar! Maar overigens wel een leuk idee hoor Cristel, om dit ook hier ergens te doen, echt waar!!

Iedereen een hele fijne Zondag gewenst met héél véél zon!!

Liefsss en Groetjesssss!!xxx

Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.

----------


## christel1

't was een fijne zon-dag vandaag, heel gezellig in de tuin hoor, genoten hebben we.

----------


## Neetje

_niet iedereen heeft FB of hyves en is er ook niet mee bekend of wil zelfs geen FB pagina_

Precies! Ik ben dus zo iemand ... bron van veel ellende die sites

----------


## christel1

Neetje, kan ik perfect begrijpen hoor, ik zat in een aantal groepen op FB maar het werd zo'n zootje, het ene stond door het andere dat ik uit bijna alles uitgegaan ben want ik was het beu om 7 keer hetzelfde te lezen... en in mijn vriendenlijst heb ik ook nog eens grote kuis gedaan, mensen die nooit iets zeggen als ze online zijn, ja dat hoef ik nu ook niet hoor.... en ik heb geen 500 vrienden zoals sommigen op FB, een 100 en daar is bijna de helft familie van...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Tsja hyves en facebook veel besproken onder mensen. Heb het zelf ook, en ben der wel blij mee vooral met facebook kun je toch contact houden met mensen die je ver weg wonen! 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. 
afgelopen 7 dagen knallende koppijnen gehad. Alleen maar op ibrcufens geleefd want ja ik moest wel gewoon doorgaan. Heb het vet druk op stage, met de paasvoorbereidingen enzo. Maar goed misschien neem ik het ook wel te veel mee naar huis. Hier bedoel ik vooral geestelijk mee. Thuis denk ik altijd van morgen moet ik dit,dit,dit en dat doen. Merk afgelopen weekend ook wel last van hartkloppingen enzo dus zal wel beetje over stresst zijn op het moment. 
Vanmiddag eind gelopen met mijn vriend, was zulks mooi weer. Daarna zijn we in de tuin bezig geweest. Dat was voor mij niet zo´n suc6 want heb nu verschikkelijk last van me hand. Voorals als je wat wilt typen, wilt pakken, wilt open maken etc doet zooooooo zeer. Kan op het moment wel janken van de pijn. Morgen maar even de huisarts bellen. Morgen vroeg eerst naar school, hopen dat ik ´s middags een afspraak bij de huisarts kan hebben. En dan een kort dagje school. officeel moet ik tot kwart voor 5 naar school, maargoed als ik na de huisarts moet dan ga ik om 12 uur naar huis. Vind allemaal wel prima met die school! Maargoed we zullen zien. 
I hope so dat ik morge bij de huisarts terecht kan. Doet tering zeer. Nou wens jullie alvast weltrusten want ga zo op bed, nog steeds koppijn en overal en nergens last van dus mooi op tijd gaan slapen! 

liefs,

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Neetje en Christel,

Alle respect voor jullie, *Niemand* die zegt dat jullie FB of Hyves moeten nemen!!!!!!
En Christel, het kan best dat mensen online zijn op FB, maar dan niet antwoorden, dan zijn ze gewoon even met iemand anders aan het chatten/praten, of wat anders aan het doen terwijl de pc staat aangemeld op FB, zoals jij hier doet, snap je? Als de mensen met iemand anders aan het chatten/praten zijn is het lastig om met 2 mensen tegelijk te praten, of heb jij daar geen last van? Nou ik wel dus! Verders was het helemaal niet de bedoeling om dit onderwerp zo op te blazen totdat het het gesprek van de dag hier wordt!!!! Het was gewoon maar een voorstel hoor!!! Maar ik denk dat jullie het allemaal opblazen, want het ligt helemaal aan jezelf hoe je met Hyves en FB omgaat, en ik ben het dan ook helemaal met Dolfijnjorien eens, wat zij zegt over contacten via deze sites!!
Dus laten we het er in godsnaam niet meer over hebben, het is het zout in de pap niet waard!!! Had ik mijn mond maar gehouden over dit onderwerp, was ik er maar nooit over begonnen, wil je iets voorstellen door te helpen, krijg je een hele zak modder over dit onderwerp over je heen, alwaar ik helemaal niet op zit te wachten!
Fijne avond, bij alles wat jullie doen of ook mogen besluiten!!

Ik laat iedereen in zijn waarde en neem alles zoals het komt!!

Groetjes!

Ruud.

----------


## sietske763

@rudolf.
je wordt helemaal niet aangevallen!!
er geven alleen een paar mensen hun mening over hyves en FB, verder helemaal niets...
het valt me wel op dat jij je snel aangevallen voelt.....
je leest het dan anders dan dat het bedoeld is....net zoals toen met quoten..

ik heb EN FB EN hyves....
maar ik geef Neetje helemaal gelijk...als je er niet heel nauwkeurig mee omgaat, kan je zeer zeker grote problemen krijgen......wat denk je van ""vroegere liefdes"" ??
die je daar weer tegenkomt en dat alles dan nu opeens verheerlijkt wordt...
zo kan je bv dus relatie problemen krijgen.
en heb je radar gezien op TV, het ging toen over het gevaar van FB
hyves schijnt iets minder gevaarlijk te zijn, alles wat je op FB zet is later niet meer te verwijderen, zelfs ""dit vind ik leuk, knopje"" blijft altijd staan....dus als je FB wil verwijderen is dat nooit meer helemaal mogelijk volgens radar.
verzekeringen bv kijken nu ook vaak op FB, wat voor leven met lijdt om wel of niet te verzekeren,
en wat dacht je als je totaal overspannen, dus in ziektewet, foto,s hebt staan, gebeurt het zelfs wel eens dat je geen ziekengeld meer krijgt omdat je er zo goed uitziet op het strand en ga maar zo door, je wordt in de gaten gehouden dmv deze sites.
dus ruud, niet boos reageren, er wordt gewoon even over deze sites gepraat.
miss. zijn we je wel dankbaar.....goed onderwerp toch???
vr gr!!

----------


## rudolf1959

@ Sietske,

ik voel me helemaal niet "aangevallen", waar staat dat dan? Sorry hoor!!

Affin, ik wil het er helemaal niet meer over hebben ook, okay?
Ja, sorry hoor, maar dit slaat echt helemaal nergens op. Dit is een gezondheidsforum toch?
Ik snap het allemaal even niet meer hoor, maarja ligt aan mijzelf zie ik dus.
Jammer hoor.

Groetjes terug!

Ruud.

----------


## sietske763

nou, omdat je zegt dat je een zak modder over je heen krijgt...
maar OK, ik begin wel over wat anders...

Neetje hoe is het met je kiespijn??
dus nog niet op de tomos geweest...
ben gi lekker wezen scheuren op mn piaggiootje...heerlijk de stad in en dan niet te hoeven parkeren en dan nog einden lopen en parkeergeld betalen.
ik heb m nou voor mijn huis al een aantal dagen, dan pak je dat ding wel sneller dan dat je m helemaal uit de schuur moet halen 
heb m wel heel goed, met 2 sloten (aan een metalen tuinbank) vastgezet.
dus dat lijkt wel veilig.....heb dat vorig jaar ook zo gedaan en is nog steeds niet gejat.
maar tnt wonen wij nog wel in een veilige wijk............maar ja, dat zegt tegenwoordeig ook niets meer...

----------


## Neetje

Kiespijn is onder controle sietske ... de antibiotica kuur werkt dus, af en toen heb ik 'n pijnstiller nodig.

Heb dit weekend niet op de Tomos gereden, want vrijdag kwam mijn zusje een weekendje logeren, dus hebben we alles met de fiets gedaan. Morgen ga ik 't er ff lekker van nemen, eerst fysio daarna tuffen en dan 's avonds weer naar de club voor de massage therapie.

Heb vanavond wel weer een paar flash backs gehad en kwam de film weer voorbij ... ben van ellende maar gaan douchen ... sommige zaken kan ik niet loslaten

Nu slapen, want moet er vroeg uit morgen  :Smile: 

Sterkte @ iedereen die ff slecht zit (en dat zijn er meer dan men denkt)

Ik heb baat bij dit forum en heb nog steeds geen spijt van wat ik tot nu toe met jullie gedeeld heb  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Man man, mag iedereen hier nog een eigen mening hebben over het ene of het andere zonder dat iemand zich aangevallen voelt ? Of hebben er hier een paar een zonneslag opgelopen met dit mooie weer.... ???? 
Ruud, het is niet omdat iemand eens niet antwoord op FB dat ik hem of haar direct ga bannen hoor maar het geeft me wrange gevoelens als je iemand aanspreekt op FB dat ze nooit de moeite doen om daar eens op in te gaan en dan praat ik in het algemeen en niet over 1 iemand persoonlijk. 
Neetje wil bv geen FB pagina en dat is zijn goed recht veronderstel ik toch en het is gelijk Sietske zegt, sla de krant eens open en je ziet heel veel commentaar op werkgevers die van hun personeel hun FB adres eisen of eisen dat werknemers hen toevoegen op FB terwijl ze daar helemaal geen rechten toe hebben, stond nog deze week in Het Laatste Nieuws bij ons en dat werkgevers ook de achtergrond willen gaan checken van hun werknemers en ik vind dit helemaal niet kunnen. 
't Is niet omdat je in het weekend eens straalbezopen bent op een feestje en er foto's van plaatst op FB dat de werkgever daarom rare gedachten moet hebben en zeker de jeugd plaatst er van alles op.....
Neetje, had je een abces dan op je tanden dat je antibiotica bent moet gaan slikken ? Doet wel verschrikkelijk veel pijn he ? Ja en brufen is bijna het enige dat werkt dan, is ook een ontstekingsremmer. Spijtig dat je soms nog flashbacks hebt, ik heb ook soms nare dromen en dan lig ik te roepen en te tieren in mijn bed, dingen die ik 's nachts verwerk die ik op een bepaald moment meegemaakt heb, is heel eng te noemen. 
Heb last van de verandering van winteruur naar zomeruur, is al middernacht en ik lig nog steeds niet in mijn bed, had beter mijn slaapmeds een paar uurtjes eerder genomen, en ik zie dat Neetje ook nog wakker is. 
Slaapwel makker

----------


## rudolf1959

@Iedereen,

Lieve allemaal, ik denk toch dat het beter is dat ik dit Nationaal Gezondheids Forum gaat verlaten, niet omdat ik het niet zo leuk vind ofzo, maar meer omdat ik ziet dat ik nogal snel geïrriteerd schijn over te komen, dat heb ik zelf ook wel door. Zal wel met mijn "kwaal" te maken hebben, maarja, daar hebben jullie geen boodschap aan, ja toch? Jullie kunnen lekker met elkaar over van alles en nog wat kletsen enzo en dat doet jullie goed allemaal, daar ben ik echt blij om! Verders, als ik heel eerlijk ben, voel ik mijzelf hier als een vijfde wiel aan een wagen ( al is dat misschien wel niet zo) en gaat daarom deze forumsite eerst opschonen in mijn profiel, zodat er niets meer van mij herkenbaar is om vervolgens uit te loggen en verwijderen uit mijn Favorieten. Ook zal ik alle bekende van dit Forum, die ik op enige vorm of wijze in een ander progamma als vriend hebt, verwijderen, zodat ik er niet meer aan herinnert word, snappen jullie? Ook zal ik alles proberen te deleten wat ik de afgelopen periode's heb geschreven, al was dat uit de bodem van mijn hart, maar jammer dat sommige mensen dit niet begrijpen en mij dan, met een steek onder water, vertellen wat ik "fout" doet etc., maar spreken mij er nooit indirect daar opaan, jammer, maarja. Lieve Dames en Beste Heren allemaal, ik wens jullie in jullie verdere leven héél véél Gezondheid en Geluk voor zover dat mogelijk is en ik hoop dat jullie elkaar zo zullen blijven steunen zoals sommige elkaar hier op dit moment nu doen! 

Heel veel groetjes, gezondheid en alle goeds!!

Gaat jullie goed allemaal!!

Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.

----------


## anMa

Niet zo kiplekker en heel moe
Vannacht slecht geslapen misschien maar 3 uurtjes
Piekeren en tobben over
As dinsdag 3 april heb ik weer een darmonderzoek ter controle want vorig jaar was er een poliep verwijderd die was gelukkig goedaardig
Maar dus moest ik nu terugkomen voor controle
En dan is het de bedoeling dat ik maandag as weer zo' n 4 liter van die vieze clean prep ga drank drinken en de hele dag weer wc pret zal hebben
Daar moest ik aan denken en t ging maar niet uit mijn hoofd
De vorige keer was t reuze meegevallen hoor maar toch 
En dan duurt t daarna 4 weken voor ik hoor of de uitslag goed is
Ok dat was t weer voor vandaag
Maar ik ga wel lekker in de tuin wat werken en kijken of de kikkers al terug zijn
Maar bij de buren zaten ze al in de grote vijver te paren maar in mijn klein vijvertje niks
Maar wel de vogels die gingen leuk in bad en zaten te spetteren
Ik ben zo blij met t mooie weer we hebben nog 2 miniappelboompjes geplant.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, vervelend dat je zo slecht geslapen hebt.
Ja, ik kan begrijpen dat je op ziet tegen het darmonderzoek. Het is ook gewoon niet prettig. Hopenlijk heb je net als de vorige keer er niet te veel last van. Het is wel lang, 4 weken wachten op de uitslag vind ik. Ik wens je alvast veel sterkte en hoop dat de uitslag goed zal zijn.
Ja, heerlijk hé dat zonnetje? En je geniet al van je nieuwe aankopen. Ik heb gisteren 2 viool plantjes en 2 spaanse margrieten meegenomen. Ze lachte mij toe,  :Wink: . Ik heb twee kikkers in onze vijver gezien. Er zal vast ook wel een kikker bij jullie in de vijver komen. Met regenweer gaan ze aan de wandel. 

Ik voel een gezonde spanning. Ik heb een aantal vragen opgeschreven voor de cardioloog vanmiddag. Ik hoop daarna wat meer duidelijkheid te krijgen en hoe nu verder. 

Iedereen een hele zonnige dag, en ik wens ook iedereen die het minder goed gaat op dit moment heel veel sterkte. Zonnige groet, Jolanda  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Zoals ik zelf al wel dacht verdraag ik de medicatie niet die ik had. Het hielp ook niet goed. Ik heb nu een ander medicijn gekregen wat ik weer moet proberen. Propafenon 2 x daags. De cardioloog zei, het is met deze medicijnen als met een jurk kopen, oftewel het is zoeken voor het juiste medicijn.  :Frown:   :EEK!:  Deze hebben ook weer veel bijwerkingen, maar zouden minder moeten zijn. Ik hoop dat ik van deze niet zo'n last heb, anders moet ik weer iets anders proberen. 
Morgen beginnen, ik hoop zo dat deze wel goed zijn.

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Jolanda, niets is zo vervelend als machteloos in de wachtkamer zitten, in afwachting van het juiste medicijn

----------


## jolanda27

> Sterkte Jolanda, niets is zo vervelend als machteloos in de wachtkamer zitten, in afwachting van het juiste medicijn


@ Neetje, dank je wel.
Ja ik zie er wel tegenop, juist omdat ik weet dat ik medicatie slecht verdraag. Maar ja, maar even verstand op nul. 
Ik hoop dat het met jou wat beter gaat. Hoe is het met je tandpijn?
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Neetje

Tandpijn is verminderd door de amoxiciline kuur, dus de ontsteking zal bijna verdwenen zijn. Voordeel van die pijn vorige week was dat de 'dagelijkse problemen' naar de achtergrond gedrukt werden, maar zoals ik al eerder zei: "ik heb weer last van de film die de hele dag weer door me kop gaat" ... krijg er geen vat op, dat duurt nu al ruim een jaar. Woede, verdriet en vooral het onbegrip ... voel me soms zo eenzaam  :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Neetje,
Heel naar dat dit al zo'n tijd duurt. En wat ik zo begrijp lukt het je nu niet om dit te doorbreken.  :Frown:  Deze gedachten helpen jou niet om je beter te gaan voelen. (ik probeer je te helpen, ik weet zelf heel goed dat als je hierin zit, dat je soms zelf er niet meer uit kunt komen, uit de spiraal van "negatieve"gedachten). 
Zou cognitieve gedragstherapie jou niet kunnen helpen? (ik weet niet of jij al zoiets gedaan hebt) Daar kun je echt baad bij hebben. 
Misschien heb je al wel therapie, dat weet ik niet, maar is het niet de moeite van het proberen waard? Soms moet je even zoeken, naar datgene wat bij jou past. Ga ervoor Neetje, probeer lichtpuntjes te zoeken.  :Wink: 
Jolanda

----------


## anMa

Hallo ruud
Jammer dat je wilt vertrekken van het forum
Als je nog niet zeker van bent, denk er nog eens over na
Maar anders wens ik je alle goeds voor de toekomst
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

@ANMA,
kan je niet een roesje vragen voor je darm onderzoek...
veel mensen heb ik gekend die een roesje kregen en die hebben bijna niks meegekregen van het gebeuren.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik verkeer weer in hogere sferen!!!  :Frown:  :EEK!: 
Iedereen een zonnige en fijne dag.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

harstikke fijn jolanda!!

@ neetje, hoop voor je dat je een betere dag hebt,
ik had laatst ook een film in mn hoofd.....en toch......het is weer gestopt!

----------


## dotito

Voel me hormonaal weer niet zo goed van tante rooske. En zit dan al een paar dagen met een stijve nek pff...
Ging normaal naar de fysio vandaag, maar dat zal voor een andere keer zijn.


Fijne dag voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## astridsylvia1971

*Ik voel me ondanks mijn verkoudheid goed en ben blij met mijn leventje..


Carpe Diem*

----------


## Neetje

> *Ik voel me ondanks mijn verkoudheid goed en ben blij met mijn leventje..
> 
> 
> Carpe Diem*


Wow, hoe doe je dat  :Big Grin: 

@Jolanda: Therapie volg ik al, emdr noemen ze dat  :Wink:

----------


## astridsylvia1971

> Wow, hoe doe je dat 
> 
> @Jolanda: Therapie volg ik al, emdr noemen ze dat





Ben nog niet zo lang hier, dus hoop dat ik het goed neerzet..
EMDR heb ik ook gehad, heeft mij goed geholpen...

----------


## anMa

Hallo sietske
Bedankt voor je advies
En ja gelukkig krijg ik dat ...een roesje
De vorige keer ook en dan is het niet zo'n erg onderzoek
Het lijkt alleen erg eng
De clean prep drinken vind ik eigenlijk t ergste en dan de hele tijd naar de wc lopen
Maar ja ook dit gaat voorbij er zijn ergere zaken
Bedankt en groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Rudolf1959: Hallo Kanjer, je draaft weer door...."NIET" doen.....je bent overgevoelig door datgene wat je hebt meegemaakt en je aanstaande operatie ( geen bruiloft  :Big Grin: ) 
veel mensen die hier wat schrijven hebben een ziekte of hebben psychische problemen, of zijn wel eens wat warrig...fijn dat we allemaal zo anders zijn, we zijn uniek in ons soort toch? en toch delen we verdriet en vreugde, en dat maakt ons sterk!!!! tegen jou zeg ik: laat het " bezinken " niemand valt jou aan, dat is jou gevoel omdat je slecht in je vel zit, iemand probeert het uit te leggen aan jou, maar je pakt het verkeerd op,  :Stick Out Tongue: .....pluk de dag en koester je MediCity vrienden.... :Wink:  tot gauw..denk er even over na Amigo....
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

Maandag tijdens het sporten ging er wat mis met mijn rechterheup....holimoosie wat een pijn...het zit dus in mijn gewrichten. :Frown: ..ik doe rustig aan en slik pillen om de pijn onder controle te krijgen...ik moet nu nog onder de douche want ik voel mij een trage slak....ik smeer chinese olie op de zere plek en probeer tevens van de zon te genieten als ik mijn hondje uit laat....lieve vrienden van hier...ik heb mijn aandacht niet overal bij maar ik denk "altijd" aan jullie omdat het zwaar is wat iedereen van jullie heeft te verduren....
dikke zoen van mij en een warme omhelzing.....

ps: ik heb geen facebook, hyves, en ik twitter niet mee...niet omdat het niet leuk kan zijn, maar omdat mij dat allemaal teveel wordt..ik ben druk genoeg met andere zaken en soms kan ik mij moeilijk concentreren...maar ideeen zijn goed om uit te wisselen, soms leren we van elkaar en dat lijkt mij de opzet toch?  :Big Grin:  aangezien we al geen privacy meer hebben wil ik daar op letten, want zelfssssssssss de belastingdienst kijkt mee....
"IK" heb dat allemaal niet nodig, maar ik begrijp dat het zeer aantrekkelijk is voor jongeren, en uiteraard de ouderen!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Byeeeeeeeee prettige dag...

----------


## astridsylvia1971

De zon schijnt en voel me happy en ga lekker genieten van mijn bloemetjes...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag nog steeds minder goede dag homonaal uit balans. Heb ook nog ne stijve nek/spieren, en door het slecht voelen rugpijn gekregen. Moet weer terug naar de fysio, ben al 2 weken niet geweest en daardoor komt de pijn weer terug. Vanmiddag lekker op mijn terras gezeten..... Zalig hé die warmte! :Smile: 


Gisteren ben ik gaan shoppen heb 2 kleedjes gekocht in den hema, voor zondag, dan zijn we 15 jaar samen en gaan we iets kleins eten. Ja ja 1 april hebben we elkaar leren kennen en is geen grap  :Big Grin:  
Voor Zaterdag hebben we een aqua sauna geboekt zalig 2 uurtjes genieten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zal me deugd doen de sauna en bubbelbad ect....aan mijn lichaam.
Dus weekend ziet er alleen maar goed uit!


@Elisa, 

Heel veel sterkte met de pijn hopelijk mindert het snel  :Wink: 


En voor iedereen een hele fijne/pijnloze dag toegewenst!


Liefs do



ps:ik heb wel facebook, maar heel veel zit ik er niet op. En de meeste vrienden van mij hebben dat niet. En als ik er op zit is het meestal om een spelletje te spelen  :Big Grin:  Maar ik vind het soms wel handig, om bv foto' te delen/bekijken, maar je moet er natuurlijk voorzichtig mee omgaan met wie je bevriend geraakt!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@Elisabeth sterkte! Heb echt respect voor je, ondanks je eigen pijn en je eigen verdriet heb je altijd een positieve woord voor iemand anders! 

Ahh weten jullie, ik heb gisteren mijn QMP toets gehaald met 98% en op mijn examen nederlands en dan vak gesprek had ik een 9! Du gisteren helemaal happy!=)

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Vannochtend op stage ging het hartstikke goed! De leerlingen waren heerlijk rustig aan het werk was echt een chill ochtend voor juf=)

Vanmiddag had ik een gesprek met me hulpverlener. Ging opzich wel goed, kwamen tot conclusie dat ik bij hem blijf tot mijn behandeling afgelopen is. (en zo'n behandeling duurt een jaar, en dan moet het verlengt worden en word dat gezien als een nieuw jaar) Als mijn behandeling dus dan weer verlengt word moet ik ook mijn eigen bijdrage betalen. mm en dat komt mijn financieel niet helemaal uit. Maargoed wij waren dus tot mening gekomen dat ik daar dus blijf tot mijn behandeling afgelopen is, en aan het eind van de deze sessie ging die wel ff kijken wanneer dat was.Verder wou hij toch nog een x kijken/proberen of ik wel antidepressieva mag hebben. Maargoed daar heb ik de vertrouwen niet meer in dat ik dat krijg. Nou mijn behandeling loopt 27 april af........ over 2 weken heb ik weer een nieuwe gesprek staan en dan gan we kijjken wat ik moet gaan doen. Ben der echt niet uit.... Heb 3 opties
1) ik zet de behandelig voort en betaal en ik blijf bij deze hulpverlener.. (this alleen een kinder/jeug hulpverlener)
2) ik zet de behandeling voort en betaal en ga naar een volwassen hulpverlener
3) zet de behandeling gewoon lekker stop en op hoop van zegen dat het goed met mij gaat.

Pff weet het echt niet. Word beetje gek hier..... Kan al zo moeilijk keuzes maken. Maargoed moet nog maar even goed over na gaan denken. 

Zo nu ga ik eerst voor mijn school/stage bezig. Daarna ga ik bij mijn buuf op koffie visite en bij kletsen, is al erg lang geleden dus daar heb ik wel ffetjes zin in.

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo sietske
> Bedankt voor je advies
> En ja gelukkig krijg ik dat ...een roesje
> De vorige keer ook en dan is het niet zo'n erg onderzoek
> Het lijkt alleen erg eng
> De clean prep drinken vind ik eigenlijk t ergste en dan de hele tijd naar de wc lopen
> Maar ja ook dit gaat voorbij er zijn ergere zaken
> Bedankt en groetjes anMa


heb 1x clean prep moetem drinken, 7 liter,
heb een neussonde gevraagd en heb daar de clean prep doorheen gedaan,
de smaak vond ik echt vreselijk, ook met limo erdoor, en pufffffffffffff, 7 liter, met sonde was het een makkie.

----------


## christel1

Anma, waarom geven ze jullie geen 2 flesjes fleet ? Wel om op te drinken he, smaakt vies maar is maar een klein glasje, daarna moet je 2 liter gewoon water drinken en de dag erna om 7 uur 's morgens ook nog een flesje fleet en zoveel mogelijk drinken, water dus en alles vliegt eruit hoor. De 1ste keer heb ik ook zo'n 4 liter van dat vies zout water moeten drinken en ik vond het vreselijk..... op het einde was ik bijna aan het kotsen eerlijk gezegd ook met grenadine erbij om de smaak een beetje te verdoezelen... En hier krijg je geen roesje meer, ze doen je gewoon in slaap.... de 1ste keer hadden ze me valium gegeven maar ik reageer daar helemaal niet op, dus niks roesje, gewoon meevolgen op de camera, 2de keer een uurtje in slaap gedaan, is ook veiliger omdat je je dan helemaal niet kan bewegen en er geen risico is dat ze je darm scheuren bij een verkeerde beweging. 
Maar ja als ik lees dat ze in NL ook een heupoperatie doen met een epidurale verdoving, dat kan ik me echt niet voorstellen hier in B, is een heel zware operatie die uren kan duren en je epidurale moet dan nog prima werken en je ligt in een heel onnatuurlijke houding en dan trekken en sleuren en kloppen en boren heb er eens een tv reportage over gezien en ik zie dat echt niet zitten bij mij met een epidurale hoor....
Verder veel fun vandaag en de volgende dagen ...

----------


## anMa

Hallo dotito
Alvast gefeliciteerd met jullie 15 jaar samen
Een leuke dag gewenst
Groetjes anma

----------


## anMa

Hallo christel
Ja ik heb dat ook weleens gehad 2 flesjes en oranje pilletjes
Maar dat was toen een ander onderzoek ook voor mijn darmen maar dat was niet met een slang maar met lucht erin en in een mri scan apparaat
Zonder roesje. want je moest halverwege het onderzoek zelf van je rug op je buik draaien
dat was trouwens meer pijnlijk als die lucht erin gaat
Dat clean prep vind ik smaken naar zeewater met vanillesmaak en dooie vis. Haha
Bedankt nog voor je antwoord 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

> heb 1x clean prep moetem drinken, 7 liter,
> heb een neussonde gevraagd en heb daar de clean prep doorheen gedaan,
> de smaak vond ik echt vreselijk, ook met limo erdoor, en pufffffffffffff, 7 liter, met sonde was het een makkie.


Hallo sietske
Wel veel 7 liter oei
De vorige keer nam ik na elk glas een grote teug appelsap voor de smaak

Het gevolg is nu dat ik appelsap Niet meer zo lekker vind 
Maar een neussonde lijkt me voor mij niet ideaal dan maar liever dat gewoon drinken
Heb t geprobeerd met n rietje maar dat duurt veel te lang dus gewon naar binnengieten.
Bedankt voor jou antwoord en groetjes van anMa

----------


## anMa

> De zon schijnt en voel me happy en ga lekker genieten van mijn bloemetjes...


Hallo astridsylvia
Geniet ook altijd van de bloemetjes in mijn tuin
Heerlijk als het tuinseizoen weer begint
Ga dan ook weer gezellig in het tuincentrum rondneuzen voor nieuwe soorten en ouwe soorten die we vroeger thuis in de tuin hadden zoals dahlia's en goudsbloemetjes
Veel plezier nog met je bloemen
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Zeewater met vanille en dooie vis ??? vond het eerder gewoon lijken op zeewater met dooie vis hoor, echt walgelijk spul.... 
Do, heel veel plezier zondag, geniet ervan, en ja mijn papa verjaarde op 1 april, was dus ook een aprilvis en een vriendin van mij verjaart ook die dag, mag ik dus zeker niet vergeten.

----------


## dotito

Voel me vandaag helemaal op. Vermoeid door hormonale schommelingen en mijn pijnlijke/spieren nek die al dagen vastzit. Ga straks aan de dokter een spierontspanner vrager. Loop hier nu met een nekbandage die ik nog had liggen wel grappig  :Big Grin:  maar niet leuk omdat ik mijn nek niet meer kan draaien. 



Amai...dat ik dat zo lees een heupoperatie onder locale verdoving  :EEK!:  idd is zoals Christel al zei in België word dat onder algemene gedaan. Heb jaren in ziekenhuis gewerkt, en heb ook een tijdje op OK als sterlisatie medewerkster gewerkt, en een nieuwe heup plaatsen is een hele zware operatie! Ook voor colonscopie/gastroscopie word je even in slaap gedaan. Tja is overal anders hé. Maar op dat vlak ben ik toch blij dat ik in België woon.


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen en heel veel sterkte voor diegene die last hebben van pijn/kwaaltjes  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dotito, 
Wat naar dat je zo'n last hebt van die wisselende stemmingen, en een pijnlijke nek is ook zeker geen pretje.  :Frown:  Maar goed dat je naar je huisarts gaat ermee. Sterkte.
Ik wens jullie een hele fijne trouwdag toe, geniet er samen van. Liefs, Jolanda

Ik voel mij als nieuw (mijn haren dan hé). Ben naar de kapper geweest. Ik kan er weer een tijdje tegen. Jippie, als je haar maar goed zit.  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,


Ja zal wel eens beteren zeker! Is altijd leuk dat je van de kapper komt hé dat maakt van u echt een nieuw mens  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dolfijntje....hier Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Geniet bij de buurvrouw...lekker bijkletsen is gezellig...fijn dat je het naar de zin hebt met de kinderen op de school....wat therapie betreft...misschien kun je overleggen met de therapeut of je zult doorgaan...het gaat er om wat goed is voor "jou" !!  :Embarrassment:  het geld komt nooit uit, maar dingen ( o.a.therapie) voor jezelf doen is erg belangrijk om goed te functioneren en nog een beetje prettig en blij te kunnen verder leven....ik wens je er heel veel sterkte mee...je komt er wel uit...als jij je prettig voelt bij je desbetreffende therapeut, mag je misschien nog wel een jaartje blijven...optie b) is dat je naar een ander gaat...dat kan ook zijn voordelen hebben want iedereen is anders...doe datgene wat goed aanvoelt...praat er eens met iemand over die je vertrouwd..... :Wink:  fijne dag verder....och ja...hoe gaat het met je vader????? 
Liefs Elisa x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: veel succes lieverd met die zere nek van je en andere pijn....ik hoop dat je goede pijnstillers krijgt die gaan helpen....hou je haaks...
ook wil ik "jou" alvast een hele fijne zaterdag wensen ( sauna e..d) klinkt fantastisch...lekker relaxen... :Big Grin:  en zondag is er Romantiek op de plank...15 jaar alweer  :Stick Out Tongue:  geweldig...lekker genieten tijdens het diner....maak je maar mooi dame.... :Big Grin:  Veel plezier....

ik voel mij redelijk, mag niet klagen...ik ben vanmorgen heel voorzichtig gaan sporten onder begeleiding zodat ik niet teveel doe...nu rust ik uit met een pijnstiller  :Stick Out Tongue:  de bedoeling is dat mijn spieren sterker worden dus moet ik weer vaker trainen....eerst maar weer 2x per week proberen...vanmiddag doe ik rustig aan, ik ben blij dat ik gegaan ben ondanks dat het soms pijnlijk aanvoelde...tja je moet toch ietssssssssssss voelen... :Wink:  ik doe mijn best en ben gemotiveerd.....Groeten....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey Elisa, 

Tanx! Ja stage vind ik echt super! Tzijn af en toe een stel monsters (tekenen op de muren, grond onder te tafels haha) Maar vind ze echt super! 

En ja idd mijn therapie heb geen flauw idee wat ik ermee moet doen. Aan de ene kant doorzetten want zo kan het niet idd. En ja bij wie blijf je dan, vraag me af of ik hier nog veel verder mee kan komen aangezien ik heir al 3 jaar kom enzo. Dus ja dat is wel lastig. Over 2 week moet ik weer heen dus zullen dan wel zien. 

Met mijn vader gaat redelijk op het moment. Hij is wel aan het werk. Trekker rijden, is ook zijn lust en leven. Hij is nog wel heel erg snel moe enzo. Maar verder wel oke!=)=) Tanx!

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk. Vanmiddag met groep 1 en 2 (samen rond de 60 lln) palm pasen gelopen door het dorp! Verder voel ik me verschikkelijk gestresst. This druk op stage, zaterdag hebben mijn ouders een feest omdat ze volgende week 25 jaar getrouwd zijn, naja zit nogal met die therapie zit. Dus mijn hartslag is onwijs snel, voel hem constand bonsen (vanaf vorige week vrijdag gaat dat al) dus dat is ontzetten irritant. Mijn moeder heeft zo'n bloeddruk meter en daar kan je ook tegelijk je hartslag meten en dat ding gaf ook al aan dat mijn hartslag te snel ging en hij gaf aan dat de ritme ook neit goed was. Maar hoop dat dat gewoon puur de stress is. Gaan we maar van uit! 

Zo nu ga ik nog eventjes leren. Administratie straks weer bij gaan werken. Optijd slapen, morgen weer stage!

Liefs, Jorien

----------


## Neetje

Ben net terug van de voetbal ... vlak voordat ik daarheen ging las ik onze dorpskrant online *http://www.telstar-online.nl/nieuws/...incident/22221*

Ik ben geschrokken van dit nieuws ... normaal zou ik dit niet plaatsen hier, maar we hadden het deze week even over social media.

Nu zie je dus de andere kant van dat 'social media' gedoe. Meisje van 13 jaar woonde bij mij in het dorp en heeft zichzelf van het leven beroofd ... haar laatste 'roep om hulp' staat nog op twitter *http://twitter.com/#!/Jeschatjee*

_edit: linkie is zojuist verwijderd_

Ik vind dit heel erg, heeft me diep geraakt. Ik reed net langs haar school ... erg triest allemaal wat het social media kan doen met een mens, met een meisje die nog een heel leven voor zich had ... woonachtig in hetzelfde dorp als waar ik woon ... 

 :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Neetje, 
was dat dat meisje dat zich om het leven heeft gebracht omdat ze gepest werd om 1 of andere reden ? Heb iets gelezen in de krant over een 13 jarig NL meisje dat zelfmoord gepleegd had om die reden, er stond iets bij maar weet niet meer wat. 
Erg wat sommige mensen andere mensen kunnen aandoen, in wat voor maatschappij leven wij eigenlijk. 
Gisteren las ik in de krant dat 2 jongeren van 14-16 hier in Lokeren een apotheek overvallen hadden en sommigen noemden dit artikel grappig ??? Had er op gereageerd maar ze posten mijn commentaar niet meer in die krant, allé soms niet.... ik vroeg wat er grappig aan was dat 2 snotneuzen die op de schoolbanken moesten zitten een apotheek gingen overvallen.... dat ze later dan niet afkomen dat ze een "leerachterstand" hebben of gediscrimineerd worden (strafrechtelijk vervolgd) en dat ze geen job vinden want dan ga ik eens goed lachen.... Met wat is de jeugd bezig ???? En dan in Frankrijk nog een paar tieners die hun vriend afgeknald hebben omdat ze samen een paar criminele feiten hadden gepleegd en ze dachten dat hij hen ging verraden... 
De maatschappij is om zeep aan het gaan... 
Voel met je mee Neetje echt waar, pesten is niet meer van deze tijd en het kan heel veel ellende aanrichten. Mijn deelneming

----------


## Neetje

Ja, het gaat om dat meisje ................


Ben net terug van de fysio en heb vandaag weinig zin om iets te doen. Buiten regen, binnen saai.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag iets beter geslapen. Nek en spierpijn is nog niet zoals het moet zijn, maar gisteren een pilletje te nemen is het toch al iets beter. De dokter heeft me myolastan voorgeschreven heb daar een half pilletje van gepakt en voelde de spanning iets wegtrekken. En moet zeggen dat de nevenwerkingen redelijk meevallen. 

Ben daarbij ook een ontstekingremmer aan nemen celebrex. Hopelijk is het binnen een paar dagen beter. Ga binnen een uurtje ook een massage laten doen had mijn ventje van de week vastgelegd bij de welness "was een verrassing" :Big Grin:  Kan er zo van genieten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en kan het nu goed gebruiken met mijn pijn. Daarna ga ik kijken voor een klein cadeautje voor mijn ventje voor ons 15 jaar samen zijn.


@Neetje,



Amai....dat is heel erg voor die ouders van dat meisje.
Tja wat je tegenwoordig overal hoort of ziet op nieuws of buitenaf.....je word er gewoon triestig van. Ik zie bewust geen nieuws alle dagen niet meer omdat ik destijds depri werd van al die miserie. 



Fijne dag nog en een prettig weekend toegewenst!  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me wel goed!
Vanmiddag hebben we een feestje van mijnn ouders! Omdat ze a.s. dinsdag 25 jaar getrouwd zijn!!=)=) YESYESYES De slingers hangen al in huis! Vanmiddag in het zaaltjee waar mijn ouders het vieren nog eventjes versieren! En dan is het afwachten wie er allemaal komen haha

----------


## jolanda27

> vandaag voel ik me wel goed!
> Vanmiddag hebben we een feestje van mijnn ouders! Omdat ze a.s. dinsdag 25 jaar getrouwd zijn!!=)=) YESYESYES De slingers hangen al in huis! Vanmiddag in het zaaltjee waar mijn ouders het vieren nog eventjes versieren! En dan is het afwachten wie er allemaal komen haha


Ha Dolfijnjorien,
Wat leuk zeg, alvast Van Harte Gefeliciteerd met dit zilveren huwelijksfeest van je ouders.  :Smile:  Ik wens jou en je ouders heel veel plezier, geniet ervan.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dotito,
Dat is een leuk cadeau van je ventje.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Geniet er maar van.
Fijn dat je je iets beter voelt, geniet maar van jullie huwelijksdag. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

Grrrrr..... heb ik eindelijk eens weinig last van de medicijnen, werken ze voor geen meter. Voel me behoorlijk opgefokt. Sorry, had het beter bij afreageren kunnen posten.  :EEK!:  :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij een beetje melancholiek op dit moment, dat gaat straks wel weer wat beter....
vandaag is de sterfdag van mijn goede vriendin, je staat er toch bij stil...ik zie net op mijn schermpje verschijnen de dochter van haar, dat doet mij herrinneren dat ik haar en de andere kinderen even wil schrijven.... :Embarrassment:  verder denk ik aan Dodito die vandaag een mooie dag heeft met haar man...lekker romantisch eten nadat je elkaar al 15 jaar kent, dus dat is een heugelijke dag.....
verder denk ik aan Gossie waar haar vader ernstig ziek van is.... :Frown:  Sterkte lieverd..
om hier alles te lezen over iedereen is soms best emotioneel en heftig en verdrietig, maar gelukkig ook heel boeiend en gezellig..een beetje thuiskomen bij je vrienden waarvan je weet dat "zij" je meestal begrijpen als het even niet zo fijn gaat met jezelf of een ander of je familie....
ik heb nog steeds last van mijn heup en dat is hinderlijk maar daar pas ik mij bij aan...op tijd een pil erin donderen en je voelt je weer anders.... :Big Grin:  ik wordt er wel trager van.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
het weer ziet er somber uit op dit moment, ik zie ondertussen een paarse Porsche voorbijstuiven  :Wink:  en mijn gedachten gaan alle kanten op....ha,ha,...wat een gefilosofeer in de ochtend maar ik kom wat traag op gang dus schrijf ik maar een beetje.....
ik wens allen die dit lezen een fijne, goede, gezellige, goede dag toe....
wat minder pijn en succes en of sterkte met ziekte en ellende, want in elke huiskamer is er wel leed aan te treffen....maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr als het een goede dag is dan moet je vooral "genieten"  :Big Grin:  pluk de dag lieve vrienden.....
Liefs van Elisa....

----------


## Neetje

Lijkt wel of het de periode is ... ook ik voel me vandaag heel vreemd, soort van melancholisch, heimwee naar tijden/personen en waarschijnlijk daarom ben ik vandaag heel emotioneel ... ik lees ook dingen die ik al tijden niet gelezen heb, luister muziek en bekijk beelden wat het gevoel versterkt. 

Ik heb er blijkbaar behoefte aan  :Confused:  ... ben in het heden met me hoofd bij het verleden op weg naar een toekomst ...

Sterkte @Gossie en @Elisa ...

...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, veel sterkte vandaag. Ik kan heel goed begrijpen dat dit een moeilijke dag is voor je. Het is nog zo kort. 
@ Neetje, vervelend dat je een slechte dag hebt. Morgen is weer een nieuwe dag, hopenlijk voel je je dan wat beter. Sterkte
@ Dotito, fijne huwelijksdag gehad? En lekkere massage  :Big Grin: 
@ Dolfijnjorien, hoe was het zilveren huwelijksfeest van je ouders?
@ Raimun, van je pintje genoten?

Ik heb een slechte dag vandaag, voel mij enorm "opgedraaid" . Het wordt er niet beter op.  :Frown: 
Hopenlijk is het morgen beter. 
Wens iedereen die het nodig heeft veel sterkte, morgen is weer een nieuwe dag met nieuwe kansen. Liefs, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

.het is een bekend verschijnsel dat mensen in het voor en najaar
een dipje hebben, heb er zelf ook altijd wat last van...het waarom zal ik nooit
begrijpen omdat ik aan de ene kant wat verdrietig ben en aan de andere kant vind ik het voorjaar juist een prachtige tijd, zo ontzettend mooi, al die blaadjes en bloemetjes....
daar kan ik zo van genieten, dus daarom vind ik dat een vreemde combi van gevoelens.
maar helaas......het is nou eenmaal zo ook bij vele anderen en we moeten er toch wat van maken.
meerdere mensen hebben het moeilijk .....een ieder alle liefs en sterkte,
oa denk ik nu aan, gossie, elisa, neetje jolanda en natuurlijk onze josh(onze knokker)suske en luuss en voor deze keer zet ik mezelf ook maar in het rijtje.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Mooi gezegd Sietske, helemaal waar.  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

@ Jolanda ...
Soms moet je de zaak goed doorspoelen !!  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske .....

De weg door de dood naar het leven is soms 'n moeilijke bevalling ! 
Het nieuwe leven wenkt en zal telkens weer de bovenhand halen !!

----------


## jolanda27

> @ Jolanda ...
> Soms moet je de zaak goed doorspoelen !!


@ Raimun, gelijk heb je, je leeft maar één keer.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

> @ Raimun, gelijk heb je, je leeft maar één keer.


Gelukkig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

Ik denk aan je Jolanda

Nu slapen, morgen tandarts


Trusten allemaal

----------


## Raimun

@ Jolanda 

In alle omstandigheden kalm blijven ! 
Diep ..in ..en..uit ..ademen ....heel bewust en rustig !! 
Je moet die adem vanuit je buik door je lijf heen voelen gaan !! 
Morgen gaat het gewis beter !!  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Raimun en Neetje, ik voel me al beter door jullie adviezen. 
Jullie zijn allemaal schatten hier.  :Wink: 

@ Neetje, succes bij de tandarts morgen.

----------


## Raimun

> @ Raimun en Neetje, ik voel me al beter door jullie adviezen. 
> Jullie zijn allemaal schatten hier. @ Neetje, succes bij de tandarts morgen.


Wat dacht je ?...daarom zijn we ook hier natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Mizzepi

Erg moe bij het ontwaken

----------


## anMa

Blij en ook goed ook al moet ik vandaag die vieze clean prep drinken en morgen het onderzoek 
Ik ben er heel rustig onder dat was de vorige keer wel anders
Iedereen heel veel sterkte gewenst met al jullie zorgen en moeilijke dingen waaar men doorheen moet
Lieve groeten aan allemaal
AnMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, goed van jou. Succes morgen met het onderzoek, hoop dat het allemaal goed verloopt. 
@ Mizeppi, sterkte, wens je beterschap.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel mij héél verdrietig, ik voel mij niet serieus genomen. Ik zit hier flink te balen (zie afreageren). 
Aan de andere kant denk ik, als ik lees waar sommige van jullie dagelijks mee te maken hebben, dan moet ik niet zeuren.  :Embarrassment: 
Maar ik voel mij echt ellendig.

----------


## Neetje

Ik ken dat gevoel maar al te goed Jolanda (het niet serieus genomen worden) ... ik ben t toen allemaal zo zat geworden dat ik geen zin meer had om nog wat van het leven te maken. Enige wat ik in die tijd kon, was liggen en nog eens liggen ... en ik zag of hoorde niemand, verloor mijn baan en had enorm veel pijn (heb ooit mijn levensverhaal in me dagboek gezet maar die heb ik verwijderd)

Damn, als ik er weer aan terug denk  :Frown:  ... en dan op dat moment dat ik echt niet meer wilde diende er zich een 'miss perfect' aan die me 2 jaar lang valse beloftes deed

.........................................  :Confused:  :Mad: 


Die film draait nog steeds ... heeft mij gebracht tot wie en waar ik nu ben 

 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Ok, nu moet ik snel stoppen met schrijven anders ga ik nog verkeerde dingen zeggen hier

Positief puntje = ben bij de tandarts geweest en mijn kies is gemaakt

Sterkte Anma, Christel, Do en Jolanda

(wat een dag)

----------


## jolanda27

@ Neetje
Probeer maar gauw je zinnen te verzetten, want voor je het weet zit je in een negatieve spiraal. Probeer jezelf niet gek te maken, want dan wordt je helemaal down. 
Probeer te kijken waar naar je nu staat. Je hebt al een heleboel goede stappen gezet in de goede richting. Je gaat er weer op uit, je bent naar de voetbalclub gegaan, dat is een hele overwinning. Ben trots op wat je wel bewerkstelligd hebt. Stapje voor stapje kom je er ook. En ja, soms is het een stap terug, maar weet dat er ook weer een dag komt dat het wel weer wat beter zal gaan. 

*Tijd heelt niet alle wonden, maar haalt wel de scherpe kantjes ervan af. 

Sterkte, evengoed een fijne avond. Liefs, Jolanda*

----------


## anMa

> Ik denk aan je Jolanda
> 
> Nu slapen, morgen tandarts
> 
> 
> Trusten allemaal


Heel veel sterkte gewenst bij de tandarts
Voor je het weet is het alweer voorbij
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk mag zeker niet klagen,alleen wat hoofdpijn, maar dat zal met een pilletje wel overgaan. Nek/spierpijn is na een week terug wat beter en ben al iets uitgerust. Van weekend mooi weekend gehad om nooit te vergeten.We zijn de stad ingetrokken lekker iets gaan eten(indische), wellness en naar de aquasauna geweest  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  echt relax!

Straks ga ik een lekker badje nemen en hier wat opruimen moet ook gebeuren.

@Jolanda, Neetje, Christel,


Hoop dat jullie wat beter voelen vandaag?  :Embarrassment: 


Heel veel liefs, kracht, sterkte toegwenst!! voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag gaat het redelijk, ben aan het poetsen geslagen.... en eerlijk ik haat ramen zemen en heb mijn rolluiken ook afgewassen, die waren keivuil eerlijk gezegd, ja van binnen zie je dat niet hoor maar als je eens thuiskomt en de rollen zijn naar beneden dan zie je dat wel dus, schandalig te noemen. 
Verder ga ik "misschien" nog het gras afrijden X2..... als ik er de moed toe vind maar zal wel moeten, anders staat het te lang en geraak ik er met mijn klein electrisch grasmachientje niet meer door....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dotito, wat fijn dat je het zo goed gemaakt hebt in het weekend. Heerlijk toch, hou dat gevoel lekker vast. 
Ook fijn dat het wat beter met je gaat.  :Wink: 
@ Christel, je bent goed bezig. Doe maar niet teveel ineens. De ramen glimmen je straks weer tegemoet.  :Wink: 

Voel me vandaag niet zo lekker, had gisteren bij hoge uitzondering maar een oxazepam ingenomen, want ik wilde eindelijk wel eens goed slapen. Helaas krijg ik van die oxazepam de dag later altijd een kater gevoel. Maar wat paracetamol ingenomen. Ach, dat zakt ook wel weer.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Anma, hoe is het gegaan met het onderzoek, ben je een beetje bekomen?
@ Neetje, gaat het vandaag wat beter?
@ Elisabeth, je bent net een vlinder, ik zie je regelmatig voorbijkomen, ha-ha. 
Fijn dat jij er ook bent. 
@ Sietske, ik wens je veel sterkte en wijsheid.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Raimun, wij kunnen je ook niet missen hier.  :Smile: 
Hopenlijk ben ik niemand vergeten, allemaal een fijne dag vandaag.

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Dank je wel Jolanda, ja was een heel fijn weekend. Had speciaal een nieuw kleedje gaan kopen in de hema moet ni altijd duur zijn. Had me dan mooi opgemaakt vroeg wel enorm veel energie  :Big Grin:  maar had het wel voor mijn ventje over. En heb hem eens goed verwend  :Stick Out Tongue:  verdiend hij wel eens, want hij is echt iemand uit duizend. 


Hoop dat de bijwerkingen straks wat minder zijn, ja ik kan er ook allemaal ni tegen tegen die medicatie. Waar ik enkel tegen kan, kan je misschien ook is proberen, is myolastan bestanddeel is tetrazepam. Neem ik gewoonlijk als mijn spieren echt verkramp zijn een half pilletje en daar slaap/ontspanning ik goed van. Natuurlijk wel niet dagelijks hé want dat is ook niet goed. Probeer anders eens een warme douche/bad te nemen helpt ook een beetje tegen dat rot gevoel. Wens je in ieder geval voor straks een betere nachtrust toe. 

Fijne dag nog 


Zonet een goed badje genomen heeft me echt deugd gedaan. Hoofdpijn is niet weg, maar toch minder!

liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ha de meiden en de jongens... 
Gras is dus ook afgereden, enkel bij mij, bij mijn tweelingzus stond het nog niet lang genoeg.... 
Do als ik iets speciaals wil dan ga ik eens in de kleerkast van mijn dochter lief kijken, we hebben dezelfde maat dus dat is wel supercool alhoewel ik soms ook eens jeansbroeken ontbreek in mijn kast dan... zij heeft zich rond nieuwjaar laten gaan in de collectie van French Connection, kleedjes besteld in de UK, supermooi, heel duur maar dan wel in solden.. ze heeft een zwart, een fucsia, een geel, een grijs en een mooi soort blauw met decolté of zonder... nu alle meiden gaan googelen op french connection dus, size 8 komt overeen met maatje 36 hier bij ons in B....

----------


## dotito

Dat is wel gemakkelijk dat je het zelfde maatje hebt "cool". Ik geraak niet in de kleren van mijn dochter in. Zij heeft een ne 36 en ik ne 38/40 hangt er vanaf welk merk. Dat merk ken ik niet, en ja ga sevens is google se ben benieuwd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik heb een rood kleedje gekocht ook met een open decolté. En een met allerlei kleurtjes van hema. Ja als nog geen solden is zie ik ook wat naar de prijs se  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Je gaat je laten verleiden Do.... echt prachtige kleedjes die ze daar hebben en de pasvormen zijn echt "vrouwelijk" te noemen, de rondingen waar ze perfect moeten zitten hoor.... en ze leveren heel stipt met DHL thuis aan huis...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me goed! 
Mijn ouders zijn vandaag officeel 25 jaar getrouwd! Super! Laatste jaren hebben ze erg veel mee gemaakt ivm de ziekte van mijn vader! En zijn super blij dat hij er nog is en dat het op het moment zo goed gaat! Echt super! 5 jaar geleden zaten we nog in onzekerheid of ze de 25 wel konden halen en nu! Helemaal blij! 

Afgelopen zaterdag hebben we het al gevierd met ongeveer 145 volwassenen en 22 kinderen! Echt super feestje was het! 

Vandaag had ik op school examen nederlands en moest ik het onderdeel discussie nog doen! Deze heb ik gehaald met een 9!! Vorige week moest ik examen doen in vakgesprek en deze had ik ook gehaalf met een 9! Dus voor mijn examen nederlands gesprekken voeren heb ik gemiddeld een 9!!! Helemaal blij!! Nu moet ik voor nederlands alleen nog her examen doen in schrijven )vorige keer had ik een 5,5 wil kijken of die hoger kan) Dus helemaal happy!!=)

Zo en nu ga ik afsluiten en gezellig naar beneden een taartje eten! Jammie! 
Morgen gezellig stage! 
Donderdag gezellig stage en een tussenbeoordeling op stage spannend! Maar komt vast goed! 
En dan vrijdag lekker een weekendje op VAKANTIE! 

Iedereen een fijne week gewenst!
Liefs, 
Jorien

----------


## jolanda27

@ Jorien,
Leuk dat je zo'n goede zin hebt.
Nogmaals proficiat met het zilveren huwelijksfeest van je ouders. Het zal wel een gedenkwaardige dag geweest zijn.
Je bent goed bezig met school zeg. Zo zie je maar, de aanhouder wint. 
Nu nog even de rest, zet hem op en ga ervoor. Je kunt het Jorien.
Fijne vakantieweek, Jolanda

----------


## Neetje

@Jorientje, jij bent goed bezig zo, als je in jezelf gelooft kan je meer aan dan je af en toe denkt, het haalt het beste naar boven bij jou en zie daar ... BINGO!  :Smile: 

@Anma, dat tandarts bezoek was zo snel voorbij dat t al voorbij was toen je erop reageerde  :Big Grin: 

Oke, ik heb vandaag een terugslag, zijn wsl die bekende stapjes terug om er vervolgens weer een paar vooruit te doen. Oorzaak? Mijn psychiater gaf het advies om het gebeuren te 'negeren' ... dat probeer ik dan ook, maar feit is dat ik niet los kom van die film, omdat 'iemand' mij niet met rust laat terwijl ik haar al 6x gezegd heb om mij met rust te laten, in real life. Zelfs het zinnetje 'rot op en laat mij met rust' komt niet bij haar binnen, bord voor d'r kop, stront in d'r oren.

Ik ga me mandje in, en wil morgen heel lag slapen ... laat mij maar dromen



*ik is moe

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik me zeer emotioneel. Terwijl ik een soort van blokkade had.
Tranen waren er deze dag niet, behalve toen ik fam. antwoordde, vanavond.
Met Vader gaat het slechter, en heeft vernomen, dat het einde in zicht is.

Met mij gaat het. Mijn vader gaat voor. Ikzelf heb een ontsteking, en slik daar anti-biotica voor. 

Lieve Raimun, Elisa, Sietske, Jolanda, Christel, Anma, Suske, Do, Neetje en Flogistan ik wens jullie sterkte met jullie bezigheden. En bedankt voor jullie lieve steun.

liefs, gossie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## anMa

Het onderzoek ging gelukkig snel en het was goed 
Niks meer gevonden geen poliepen en ook geen aangegroeide poliep
Door het roesje heb ik er gelukkig weinig van meegekregen behalve dat de klok van de computer nog op wintertijd stond...haha 
Echt stom van mij dat ik dat nu net moest zien...en ook nog zonder bril
Ik was ook niet meer zo bang als de eerste keer...alles went zeggen ze
Maar ik ben wel hardstikke blij dat het voorbij is
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve Gossie,

Je krijgt het ook allemaal tegelijk. Wat zul je je machteloos voelen hierbij. 
Ik wens je héél veel sterkte, voor jou en je familie.
Wij denken aan je, ik steek een kaarsje voor je aan. Warme knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Lieve lieve Gossie,


Ook van mij heel veel sterkte toegewenst in deze moeilijke tijd! Ik wou dat ik je pijn en verdriet een beetje kon overpakken!! Maar door het medeleven van ons allen, hoop ik dat we de pijn/verdriet een beetje kunnen verzachten.


Stuur je van hieruit heel veel liefs/kracht/moed toe xxxx

----------


## sietske763

hay lieverd (Gossie)
ik wens je heel veel sterkte en dat je het aankan.....
flink van je dat je voor je fam, zorgt en in staat bent eigen gevoelens even op zij te zetten.
lieverd, ik kan niet zo goed in schrijven duidelijk maken wat ik vind,
maar meen het met heel mijn hart voor jou!

----------


## christel1

Veel sterkte Gossie, zal ook een kaars aansteken voor jouw vader...

----------


## dotito

> Het onderzoek ging gelukkig snel en het was goed 
> Niks meer gevonden geen poliepen en ook geen aangegroeide poliep
> Door het roesje heb ik er gelukkig weinig van meegekregen behalve dat de klok van de computer nog op wintertijd stond...haha 
> Echt stom van mij dat ik dat nu net moest zien...en ook nog zonder bril
> Ik was ook niet meer zo bang als de eerste keer...alles went zeggen ze
> Maar ik ben wel hardstikke blij dat het voorbij is
> Groetjes anMa



Ben blij voor u anMa, dat het onderzoek voorbij is, en dat het redelijk goed is meegevallen. En vooral....dat ze niets gevonden hebben!!! :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Gossie, wat een ellende

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel mij opgelucht. Na een slechte nacht ben ik naar de huisarts geweest.
Daar alles voorgelegd over de gang van zaken met de cardioloog. 
Zij zei dat het niet zo netjes was hoe de cardioloog gehandeld had. Hij scheept je af zei ze. Zij heeft goed naar mij geluisterd. 
Inmiddels zijn de klachten verergerd. Mijn huisarts gaat zelf de cardioloog opbellen voor een vervroegde afspraak. Ik ben blij, want dat heeft veel meer effect.  :Smile:  Ik kon wel naar een andere cardioloog maar dan moet je weer opnieuw beginnen. Bovendien wilde ik hem zelf zeggen wat ik ervan vond. Dan krijgt hij nog één kans van mij, anders stap ik wel over. 
Zo, hé, hé, dat lucht op. Mijn huisarts is een tof mens.  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vannacht weer heel slecht geslapen, kon de slaap ni vatten. Gisteren avond barste ik ineens in tranen uit omdat het me allemaal een beetje teveel werd  :Frown:  Nek zit al daaagen vast waardoor ik ook rugpijn heb van gekregen. Gisteren ook dan maar een spierontspanner genomen, maar door slecht te slapen is die niet uitgewerkt grr... :Mad:  Gelukkig heb ik een heel mooi weekend gehad waaraan ik me dan vast hou!!! :Smile:  

Straks enkel naar de winkel Albert Heijn. Is hier vandaag nieuw geopend enkele kilometers van ons hier vandaan joepi!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  Ben ergens wel blij zo kan ik toch zelf eens naar de winkel gaan. Anders rijd mijn ventje altijd naar Nederland. Naar schijnt is het identiek de zelfde winkel/prijzen als bij jullie goed hé  :Big Grin:  Wat voedingswaren zijn hier enorm duur. Enkel medicamenten kan je in de AH niet verkrijgen, omdat dat hier niet mag van de wet. Maar dat haal ik dan wel ik Sluis als we er eens een dagje van maken.


@Jolanda,


Wat lastig zeg dat die cardioloog jou niet ernstig nam. Tja van u specialist moet je het soms hebben  :Confused: Gelukkig heb je nog een goede HA die naar jou luistert! Ik heb ook zo'n Dr. maar dan een Neuroloog, is wel een hele goede Dr. heeft mij uit een diep dal gehaald. Maar heeft ook totaal geen luistert oor!! Typische aan een specialist zeker.....Hoop echt dat je u snel wat beter gaat voelen lieve Jolanda  :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 


Aan iedereen fijne dag nog en heel geluk/sterkte toegewenst!!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dotito,
Wat naar voor jou. Nekpijn is naast akelig ook heel vermoeiend. En dan die rugpijn erbij.  :Frown:  Hopenlijk heb je baad bij medicatie of therapie. Ik hoop echt dat het snel beter wordt voor je. 
De huisarts zei over die cardioloog dat hij kundig maar zakelijk was. Ik zei, het is een hark. Daar moest ze wel om lachen. Gelukkig kon ik daar mijn ei kwijt, want het zat mij echt niet lekker. Tja, er zijn meer specialisten die menen dat ze zo met de mensen om kunnen gaan, zei de huisarts.  :Mad: 
Ook niet fijn voor jou dat jou neuroloog niet empathisch is. Het is toch prettiger als er een klik is met de behandelend specialist. Dat hij in ieder geval respectvol met je omgaat. 
Maar ja, we zien het wel. In ieder geval zal ik het wel tegen hem zeggen op een nette maar duidelijke manier.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Lieve Do, wens je ondanks toch hele fijne Paasdagen. Probeer maar aan je fantastische weekend te denken, misschien helpt dat ook een beetje.  :Wink: 
Of heel veel chocolade en/of bananen eten. Wordt je blij van (grapje, moet kunnen)  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Hallo lieve mensen,

Gaat me vandaag weer niet goed af! De pijn in mijn nek/rug word steeds terug erger, en heb ook geen oog toe gedaan pff... :Confused: Ben om 3.00u in slaap gevallen en om 8.00 was ik wakker brr....
Voel me echt dood dood op!!! Ga binnenkort een afspraak maken in de pijnkliniek/immunoloog.

PS:kan dat van die spierontspanners komen dat dat erger word die spiertonus??


Gisteren toch nog naar de winkel geraakt, samen met mijn ventje. Amai....mensen stonden in rijen aan te schuiven zoals in de cinema, je mocht er maar met een aantal mensen binnen. Zo druk was dat daar  :EEK!:  Ja wat wil je....... was de eerste dag dat die AH open ging. En had dan bijna niets in huis, de kar zat stampend vol  :Big Grin:  Zo kunnen we er weer een tijdje tegen  :Smile: Vind echt wel een leuke winkel die AH en veel dingen zijn goedkoper, natuurlijk ni alles! De acties hebben we gisteren wel meegenomen. Mensen kwamen daar mee zakken naar buiten!!! Wij konden alles ni dragen, dan maar met de kar naar buiten ha ha  :Big Grin:  was wel grappig. 


Vandaag word het hier een rustdag met veeeeeeeel tv kijken pc en niets anders doen dan rusten rusten en nog is rusten!!!


Wil jullie allemaal heel veel sterkte/liefs toewensen en een heel fijn paasweekend  :Smile: 

do  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

lieve Do, Jolanda, Gossie, christel, neetje, Elisa, Josh, Sus, chris, (luuss, Agnes en Syl)
ondanks wat er allemaal speelt en verdrietig en naar is......heel veel sterkte en als het mogelijk is....goede paasdagen.
@Gossie......moeilijke dagen, blijven natuurlijk altijd gerelateerd aan ""pasen""
meid, veel sterkte en kracht!

ik voel me uitstekend, kort maar wel heel diep geslapen.......dus de wereld ziet er weer helemaal anders uit..........moet je nagaan.....wat een helende werking die goede slaap geeft!

nou, mensen............................love you

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Thanks en love you to


Een goede slaap......konden we dat maar kopen in de winkel!


Fijn dat je u iets beter voelt  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahaha, ja slaap kopen bij appie/happie!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,


Dan kocht ik heel die Appie leeeeeeeeeg  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel mij weemoedig.  :Embarrassment:  Komt wel goed schatje, zeggen ze bij ons thuis.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Do, ik hoop dat er goede pijnbestrijding is voor jou, wat naar.
Zo dus je hebt het wel gevonden bij de AH? Is wel een mooie winkel ja, wist niet dat het in België duurder is dan hier. 
Nou lekker shoppen dan. 
@ Sietske, fijn dat je je zo goed voelt nu. Vasthouden, als dat eens kon.  :Wink: 

Ik wil iedereen hele fijne Paasdagen toewensen, heel veel liefs voor Suske, Elisabeth, Neetje, Christel, Dotito, Sietske, Gossie, Raimun, Anma, dolfijnjorien, ik hoop dat ik niemand vergeten ben.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Ik hoorde net bij de AH dat het paas-weekend is en dat het vandaag Goede Vrijdag is ...

Ik ben vanmorgen ff naar de karwei gereden op de tomos, had n beetje lak nodig om zelfgemaakte lichtbalken een kleur te geven. Op de terugweg ben ik naar de plaats gereden waar het 13 jarige meisje zichzelf van het leven beroofde. Er lagen heel veel bloemen en knuffels ... deed me heel veel toen ik daar stond. Er kwam n man voorbij die zijn hond uitliet en die man was haar buurman. Hij wees de bewuste boom aan, alwaar ... aah

Deed me heel veel toen ik op die plek was, hartverscheurend. Moest erheen voor mijn gevoel.

Heb sowieso al een aantal emotionele dagen achter de rug en ook vanmorgen bij het opstaan voelde ik me slecht. Ik verval in staar gedrag als ik op de bank zit tijdens het koffie drinken. Soms zit ik gewoon ruim een uur te staren terwijl ik dat niet eens doorheb op dat moment ... het denken gaat vanzelf en kan ik niet uitschakelen, omdat ik voel dat ik iets mis ... heimwee

Ook namens mij *iedereen* (zo kan ik niemand overslaan) fijne paasdagen, ik heb er zelf niet zo heel veel mee, maar zal wel een eitje extra eten

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Mercikes  :Wink:  En k zal een kaarsje voor je branden dat je u straks misschien iets minder triest voelt  :Embarrassment: 


@Neetje,


Ja het doet altijd iets mens, als een mens zoiets hoort van een jong meisje. Arm schaap.


Ook voor jou een heel veel sterkte, en hopelijk voel je u de komende dagen minder emotioneel  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@Jo en Neetje,
beide veel sterkte.....enne...............de zomer komt er aan!!!!!!!!!!!!
dan heb jij vast al wel de juiste meds en.........Neetje kan er lekker vandoor met de TOMOS!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me terug al wat beter, na een paar slechte/pijnlijke dagen. Heb goed geslapen 12 u, lang hé, Maar...... heeft me enorm deugd gedaan. 
Zo ga ik vandaag.....ten volle van mijn dagje genieten!! 

Rond 4 uur komt de dochter langs  :Big Grin: . Gezellig een babbeltje doen met een tasje koffie en een koekje. :Smile:  Ben is benieuwd wat ze te vertellen heeft?

Fijne dag nog voor iedereen!  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do is die nekpijn overdraagbaar via internet ? 
Gisterenavond serieuse nekpijn gekregen en vandaag zit ik er nog mee, met een beetje uitstraling naar de armen dus dat wordt oppassen geblazen, ben mee gaan wandelen met de honden maar mijn verdemde heup en onderrug en mijn kniën waren aan het opspelen dus om de 500 meter op een bank moeten gaan zitten, ik voelde me precies 100 jaar.... en mijn benen voelen ook een beetje verdoofd aan, word dus weer een heel gezellig weekend hoor... klote dus. 
Straks es een massage vragen aan mijn ventje maar hij doet dat niet graag.... zijn er hier vrijwilligers die dat wel graag doen ??? Daarom zou ik het boek massage voor dummy's willen winnen se om aan mijn ventje te geven...

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag voel ik me terug al wat beter, na een paar slechte/pijnlijke dagen. Heb goed geslapen 12 u, lang hé, Maar...... heeft me enorm deugd gedaan. 
> Zo ga ik vandaag.....ten volle van mijn dagje genieten!! 
> 
> Rond 4 uur komt de dochter langs . Gezellig een babbeltje doen met een tasje koffie en een koekje. Ben is benieuwd wat ze te vertellen heeft?
> 
> Fijne dag nog voor iedereen!


Een gezellige dag gewenst do
Onze dochter komt ook vandaag vakantiefotoboek laten zien
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Bah ... ik kan me ei niet kwijt vandaag

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja  :Confused:  dat is overdraagbaar....wat ik doe aan voodoo  :Big Grin:  lastig hé die nekpijn een mens word er gek van  :Mad:  heel veel beterschap toegewenst Christeltje!!!



Vandaag jammer genoeg weer een minder goede dag  :Frown:  Weer te vroeg wakker met gevolg uitgeput ben echt aan wachten tot ik naar die specialist kan. Had een en ander gepland, valt helaas weer in water. Gelukkig gisteren een zeer mooie dag gehad met de dochter. Uren gepraat over van alles en nog wat. Nu dat vakantie is zie ik haar meer  :Big Grin:  Ben ergens wel blij dat ze geen vriendje heeft(beetje egoistische hé :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) , zo kan ze haar vrije tijd toch wat meer met mij doorbrengen  :Smile:  

Ze heeft samen met mij gisteren een brief getypt voor Dr. Coucke met al mijn klachten op zodat ik niets kan vergeten. Ze zei: mama ik ben wel wat bezorgd om je, ik zei: schatje dat komt allemaal wel goed. Samen hebben we dan liggen vertellen van vroeger, goed gelachen trouwens  :Big Grin:  De tijd is echt voorbij gevlogen. Normaal ging ik een quiche maken, maar we zijn maar een chinees gaan halen, wat te laat en we hadden honger. Vond gisteren echt een hele leuke mooie dag  :Smile: 


Fijne zondag nog en heel veel liefs/sterkte voor iedereeeeeeeeeeeeen!!xxx


do

----------


## christel1

Pff vandaag is de nekpijn, rugpijn, heuppijn en kniepijn nog niet beter, als toetje heb ik er nog migraine bovenop nu... en natuurlijk is het paasmaandag dus geen enkele apotheek open om iets sterkers te gaan halen dan panadol plus voor die fucking migraine... 
Do, vergeet ook al je bloeduitslagen niet mee te nemen en ook RX-en van rug als je die hebt en verslagen over je epileptie, en schrijf ook op welke medicatie je nu allemaal neemt.... hij komt in het begin over als een verstrooide professor maar dat is nu eenmaal zijn stijl, een beetje chaotisch maar hij ziet door het bos de bomen nog wel hoor.... 
En begin uit die vodoopop maar alle speldjes te halen hoor, alles doet al zeer genoeg, op 2 mei mag ik ook naar de orthopedist gaan, zal ook alles eens op schrijven, hij kan misschien direct een RX nemen van heel mijn lichaam, heeft hij ook alles gezien dan..

----------


## jolanda27

> Bah ... ik kan me ei niet kwijt vandaag


En dat met Pasen?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik plaag je maar Neetje, ik hoop dat je je vandaag wel wat beter voelt.
Liefs, Jolanda  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Het gaat op en af als ik het zo lees. Wat naar, dat het nu weer minder is.  :Frown:  
Ik hoop dat er voor jou ook een oplossing komt. 
Wat fijn dat je zo'n leuke middag met je dochter doorgebracht hebt, en daarna lekker gegeten.  :Wink: 
@ Christel, ook in de lappenmand.  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het met jou ook beter gaat. Intussen heel veel sterkte. ;
@ Anma, gezellig met je dochter samen de vakantiefoto's doornemen. Geniet ervan. 

Ik voel mij wat beter als een paar dagen geleden. Alleen nog wat geduld hebben, ben blij dat ik niet zo veel bijwerkingen heb.  :Smile:  

Ik wens iedereen nog een fijne Paasmaandag, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

@Jolanda,
fijn dat je je wat beter voelt......maar helpen deze meds ook zoals je wilt??

voel me prima..............goed en lang geslapen, als dat altijd zo was zou mijn leven al giga verbeterd zijn...
maar....wie weet.....ooit!
heb gi avond mijn haar geverfd...dat ging goed, maar toen dacht ik, waarom zou ik mijzelf niet wat kunnen bijknippen......nou dat resultaat was wat minder......net als toen bij mn hond!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt. Daar knap je van op.  :Wink: 
Ik zie het al voor me, dat jij dat durft, je haren knippen.  :EEK!:  Ik hou het alleen bij m'n pony. Dan maar gauw naar de kapper, ik moet wel lachen met jou.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ze zeggen dat de baasjes vaak op hun hondje lijken. In dit geval, ha-ha.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb lanoxin gekregen, dat schijnt een tijdje te duren voordat het optimaal werkt, en de juiste dosering komt nauw is mij gezegd. Ze zijn met een lage dosering gestart. De 1ste dag moest ik er drie tegelijk nemen en nu 1x dgs. 1
Het is wel al wat beter. Minder vaak te vroege hartslagen, moet over twee weken op controle, dan zullen ze het bloed wel controleren. Dus ik heb wel goede hoop dat het nu aanslaat.

----------


## sietske763

@jootje,
haha ik heb bijna geen pony meer....
gelukkig ben ik al getrouwd! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
heel veel succes met je lanoxin.....een goede medicatie!

----------


## christel1

Ben naar de HA geweest voor een bloedafname, voel me verschrikkelijk slecht, veel rugpijn en nekpijn en spierpijn... morgen weet ik de uitslag, hopelijk geen opstoot van reuma of andere rotzooi en ondertussen ook bloed laten checken om te zien of ik al in mijn menopauze zit dan weet ik dat ook weer, hopelijk wel dus dat ik eindelijk van het gedoe elke maand vanaf ben. Dus nog eventjes aan de tramadol vandaag en morgenavond bellen voor de uitslag.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Veel sterkte, ik hoop dat de uitslagen meevallen. Wat naar, wens je veel beterschap. Liefs, en een dikke knuffel voor onze raadsvrouwe.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me wel goed!!
Zijn vandaag net thuis gekomen van de vakantie!! Echt heerlijk! Alleen ´s nachts en gisteren de hele dag regen gehad. Dus qua weer viel het wel mee! Weer veel beleeft op vakantie! Vrijdags kwamen we aan, verder niet zo veel gedaan. 
zaterdags naar bataviastad stad geweest lekker shoppen en ´s avonds uit eten geweest
zondags l´s morgens niks doen lekker op de bank onder een deken liggen tv kijken, ´s middags op kastelen jacht geweest! En nog een auto van iemand uit de greppel getrokken! 
maandags ´s morgens niet zo veel,, ´s middags met mijn vriend beetje rond gereden wouden naar een auto kijken maar die was al verkocht..... Helaas pindakaas! 
En vandaag weer naar huis! 

Zo nu ga ik een broodje eten en zo ff slapen, ben nogal moe en overal last van. Had gedacht dat dat wel beter zou gaan als je op vakantie gaat dat je dan niet meer overal last van hebt maar valt toch tegen!

Fijne dag nog! Liefs

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Fijn dat je je iets beter voelt  :Wink: 

@Christel,

Dat is minder hé dat de pijn terug is, heel veel beterschap  :Smile: 
En heb al mijn verslagen al bijeen gelegd, en mijn dochter heeft de brieft getypt  :Wink: 

En voor de rest natuurlijk ook veel sterkte!!



Vandaag weer mindere goede dag  :Frown:  straks kan ik wel naar de kiné daar ben ik wel blij om. Gisteren daarin tegen.....een hele mooie :Smile:  dag gehad, met weinig pijn. We hebben samen wat gaan wandelen in park, dat wandelen heeft me wel deugd gedaan, na dagen binnen te hebben gezeten. Dan hebben we ook nog wat tv gezien. Ja we zijn een serie van Rome aan zien, spannend ze :Cool:  


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Even een frisse neus halen doet meestal goed. Even de longen volzuigen met zuurstof.  :Wink:  Hoop dat het met jou ook snel wat beter gaat. 
Veel plezier met de tv serie over Rome.  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me waardeloos. Vanmiddag gesprek gehad bij de hulpverlener,, pff wat een gedoe allemaal.. Echt op dit moment boeit niks me meer,, heb et ff helemaal gehad

----------


## christel1

Heb de uitslag van mijn bloedonderzoek, niks mis mee, geen reuma maar ik heb verdemd wel pijn, wel premenopauze en schildklier die te traag werkt, zal maandag om mijn pillekes gaan voor mijn schildklier, die paar dagen gaan nu ook het verschil niet meer uitmaken....

----------


## dotito

Vandaag redelijk goed geslapen  :Big Grin: . Dan maar na 1 maand terug naar de fysio geweest. Pff.....wat was dat zwaar zeg.... :EEK!:  Maar ik was wel blij dat ik ben geweest. Moest er gewoon terug aan beginnen, anders gaat het van kwaad naar erger met mijn rug. Hoop dat ik morgen niet te stijf ben  :Confused: 

Ga morgen met mijn dochter en mijn ma een pannenkoek eten en wat shoppen. Ja is vakantie dus moet ik wat genieten met de dochter hé  :Smile: 
Buiten de fysio vandaag niet zoveel gedaan, ja vanmorgen een brood gebakken, en wat opgeruimd was een beetje nodig. Heb wel heel de avond in mijn zetel gelegen omdat ik spierpijn had, met een warm hot pack. Ga zo dadelijk naar mijn bedje se, in de hoop dat ik ook zo goed slaap als gisteren  :Smile: 

@Christel,

Langs ene kant wel goed dat u bloed goed was. Wel jammer dat die pijn blijft duren, heel veel beterschap  :Embarrassment: 


Fijne avond nog en droom zacht  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij redelijk, ik heb niets te liegen of te zeuren!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

Fijn Christel de uitslag van het bloed...toch altijd weer een beetje spannend, je hebt al genoeg...hoe eerder je pillen voor je schildklier kan slikken hoe fijner..ik slik ze ook, maar ik rommelde er wel eens mee...ehhh niet altijd goed natuurlijk....sterkte meid... :Big Grin:  Liefsss

Dolfijntje: laat alles bezinken wat de hulpverlener zegt...lekker boos worden, ff tekeer gaan, uitrusten op je bedje, koop iets leuks voor jezelf wat niet te duur is, desnoods een leuke slip  :Big Grin:  en dan krijg je wel weer inspiratie wat je wilt doen..."IK" heb vertrouwen in jou! Kussssssss

Do: hou je haaks met die fysio...Zwaar en pijnlijk...geniet van je dochter en je mam als je naar de taveerne gaat....Liefssss

Jolanda: daggggggggggggg een fijne avond gewenst en succes met alles...leuk dat je geweest bent...
(Marjan) interessant....Knuffel.... :Wink: 

ps: en nu ga ik als de sodemieter Bhody uitlaten en eten koken.....maar ik zit zo vredig achter de pc even hier op MediCity.....ik lees niet alles terug, dat is te vermoeiend.....de ramen hadden gelapt moeten worden....( niet dus)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@elisabeth

Tanx! Weetje het hangt allemaal van alles van af,, maar ik kan geen beslissingen maken dus dat gaat mijn hulpverlener nu doen in overleg ofzo,, dus ben heel erg bieuwd, volgende week weer contact met die man,, Maargoed

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds verschikkelijk moe.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dolfijntje, hier Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Hoi lieverd, ook ik ben met periodes op een dag zeer moe, dus we doen alles in etappes....heb geduld, volgende week ga je wederom naar de hulpverlener toe...dezelfde of een andere? je had het er laatst over....gooi alle nare negatieve gedachten uit je koppie en geniet van een goed en fijn en ontspannen weekend....morgen gaat het zonnetje een beetje schijnen, misschien kun je lekker even naar de stad met je vriend of vriendin...ff wat gezelligs doen en afleiding zoeken!!! daggggggggggg "genieten meissie"
Liefssssssssssssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raimun

Dit mens-zijn is als 'n soort herberg ...
wij zijn de herbergier !

Iedere morgen nieuw bezoek..
Het is 'n komen en gaan ::

'n blije lach ...'n zuur gezicht ..
'n heuglijk nieuws ...'n droeve tijding..
uitbundigheid....ingetogen ..
vreugde ..depressie...benauwdheid..
donkere gedachten..schaamte...venijn...
hoop......verwachting...bezorgdheid ..
verzuchting.....aanvaarding...
vermoeidheid.....uitgeslapen....

Soms 'n flits van ""inzicht "" als 'n onverwachte gast .

Ontvang allen gastvrij..en met 'n brede grijns .
Zelfs 'n menigte verdriet , 
die je huisraad kort en klein wil slaan ....

Wees blij met ieder die langs komt ! 
De hemel heeft ze stuk voor stuk naar jou gestuurd..
om jou als raadgever te dienen !

----------


## sietske763

hier alles goed, dus weer een goede nachtrust gehad,
net als Do eerder zegt; kunnen we maar slaap ergens inkopen....

verder zijn we momenteel erg druk, zoon heeft besloten om een cursus te doen wat ws zijn zoektocht naar vader goed zal helpen (reuze knap van hem)maar moet dus met tussenpozen steeds 2 dagen daarnaar toe, en als moeder laat je je kind dan niet met de trein en bus gaan, omdat het confronterende dagen zijn.....dus ben je er dan voor je kind.
moet dus straks weer ruim een uur rijden, want hij heeft weer een paar dagen ""vrij""
wat zal ik blij zijn als ik hem weer zie en hoe het met hem is, zijn leerzame en verdrietige gevoelens.

voor zover mogelijk wens ik iedereen een goed weekend en ik wens gossie extra kracht om deze dagen door te komen.....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Pittig allemaal, fijn dat je er bent voor je zoon, maar zo zijn moeders.  :Wink: 
Sterkte Sietske, ik hoop dat je zoon klaarheid krijgt door zijn zoektocht.  :Embarrassment: 

@ Gossie, heel veel sterkte lieve meid. We denken aan je. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## anMa

prima
heb lekker geslapen met de pilletjes van dr vogel
die had ik n tijdje niet gebruikt 
maar ik merk toch wel verschil als ik t wel doe
maar ja t kan geen kwaad ze zijn niet verslavend
toen ik ermee gestopt was had ik nergens last van
dus ga ik er weer n tijdje gebruiken.
groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Raimun, hoe voel jij je nu "werkelijk" ?  :Big Grin: 

Hier alles redelijk....de zon schijnt, het geeft mij een fijn gevoel....

Anma: fijn dat de pilletjes helpen van Vogel...ik moet ergens ook nog iets hebben liggen van hem...je brengt mij op een idee...thanks... :Wink: 

Sietske: Sterkte voor je zoon, fijn dat je hem begeleidt, dat is toch vermoeiend... :Embarrassment:  Liefss

----------


## Raimun

[QUOTE=Elisabeth9;78507]Zeg Raimun, hoe voel jij je nu "werkelijk" ?  :Big Grin: 

*Ik heb 'n brede " grijns " op mijn smoel !en mijn deur staat open*

----------


## sietske763

????????????????????????????? wat houdt dat voor jou in??? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

ben net terug van ophalen van mijn zoon,
heb hem in tijden niet zo relaxed meegemaakt, hij zit nu al zichtbaar beter in zijn vel,
wat ben ik blij...................

----------


## Raimun

> ????????????????????????????? wat houdt dat voor jou in???


ga 'n beetje terug naar boven Sietske..lees hetgeen ik daar geschreven heb

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goodmorning allemaal..... :Wink: 

ha,ha dat klinkt streng Raimun...goed opletten Sietske..... :Big Grin: 
met een grijns op zijn smoel en de deur staat open....JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA , laat het bezoek maar binnen komen, als ze maar "gezellig" zijn zodat je ervan kunt genieten, want dat geeft uiteindelijk "energie" fijne zondag.......doegieeeeeeeeeeeee..

----------


## sietske763

dat klinkt zeker streng......., onaardig zelfs..............sorry dat ik ff niet zo helder was.............. :Frown:  :Frown: .
fijne dag!

----------


## sietske763

dit wordt lichamelijk een zware dag,
gi avond onverwachts een party bij mn vriendin, met alles erop en eraan :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 
nou ja......het was de moeite waard om vandaag even af te zien.

----------


## anMa

> Zeg Raimun, hoe voel jij je nu "werkelijk" ? 
> 
> Hier alles redelijk....de zon schijnt, het geeft mij een fijn gevoel....
> 
> Anma: fijn dat de pilletjes helpen van Vogel...ik moet ergens ook nog iets hebben liggen van hem...je brengt mij op een idee...thanks...
> 
> Sietske: Sterkte voor je zoon, fijn dat je hem begeleidt, dat is toch vermoeiend... Liefss


Hallo elisabeth
Nog wel even zeggen dat het pas ging werken toen ik het 3 avonden had ingenomen
Ik denk dat het een beetje moet opbouwen
De eerste 2 nachten waren toch n beetje minder goed
En dan denk je snel dat het niet werkt
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

ha anMma
hoe heten die pilletjes....
ik heb wel druppels van dr vogel, nl dormeasan.

heb van vriendin gehoord(heeft 30 jaar met slaappillen moeten slapen)dat citroenmelisse thee zo goed helpt...zo goed zelfs dat ze geen pil meer hoeft te slikken!
bij mij werkt het niet.............ben denk ik al te ""chemisch""van binnen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag weer minder goed dag  :Frown:  veel pijn rug en hormonaal zeer prikkelbaar. Moet binnen een week tante rooske hebben, en heb nu weer veel last. Zal blij dat het woensdag is, dan kan ik bij de endocrinoloog langs kan. En alles op tafel gooien en zeggen hoe ik me voel. Heb het nu eens een maand opgeschreven hoe ik me dagelijks voel. En als ik één week me goed voel is veel. Hoop echt dat die dokter voor mij iets kan betekenen!


Donderdag al bij al mooie dag gehad  :Smile:  met de dochter en moeder. Lekkere pannenkoek gegeten, wat gaan winkelen.


Alleen vraagt mijn moeder de laatste tijd heel veel aandacht en dat tilt zwaar. Heb heb gevoel dat ze alleen maar over zichzelf praat. Als ze voor mij iets kan doen zal ze het wel doen, maar een luisterend oor bieden daar is ze geen krak in, en dat mis ik enorm. En is niet dat ik niet wil luisteren naar haar, maar zo heel de dag door werd me wel een beetje teveel. Je moet echt letterlijk zeggen van en nu stoppen met praten want anders blijft ze maar door ratelen. 


Fijne zondag nog voor iedereen en heel veel liefs/sterkte toegewenst!!  :Embarrassment: 

do

----------


## christel1

Veel succes Do bij de endocrinoloog, hopelijk kan hij je echt helpen.....

----------


## anMa

> ha anMma
> hoe heten die pilletjes....
> ik heb wel druppels van dr vogel, nl dormeasan.
> 
> heb van vriendin gehoord(heeft 30 jaar met slaappillen moeten slapen)dat citroenmelisse thee zo goed helpt...zo goed zelfs dat ze geen pil meer hoeft te slikken!
> bij mij werkt het niet.............ben denk ik al te ""chemisch""van binnen.


Die heten hetzelfde ...ook dormeasan maar ik neem wel de .....extra sterk soort
Het staat erop EXTRA STERK
Er zit in. Passiebloem citroenmelisse haver valeriaan hop en lavendelolie
Ik kwam erop om het te kopen toen ik eens alcoholvrijbier had gedronken
Toen sliep ik geweldig en keek op het blikje en zag dat er natuurlijk hop in zat
Hop werd al in de middeleeuwen gebruikt om te slapen
Dat wist ik wel maar ik was niet op t idee gekomen
Toen ging ik op t internet zoeken naar iets met hop pilletjes of zo
Ik kwam uit bij dr. Vogel dormeasan keuze tussen gewoon en extra sterk
Met mijn voorgeschiedenis van medicijnen dacht ik dat de gewone niet veel uit zou halen dus koop ik de extra sterk en ben er erg blij mee
Want als je niet slaapt ik hoef je t niet te vertellen dat je een compleet wrak bent overdag.
Maar de druppeltjes heb ik nooit uitgeprobeerd
Misschien toch t zelfde?
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, 
Fijn dat het zo goed werkt voor jou.
Ik heb ook wel eens valeriaantabletten gebruikt met hop erin. Daar was ik ook niet ontevreden over. Die kun je gewoon bij de Drogist kopen. 
@ Dotito,
Wens je veel succes bij de (ik weet het woord niet meer) endo....
Hopenlijk komt er wat meer regelmaat in je hormoonhuishouding. 

Ik heb opvliegers bij de vleet. Daar wordt ik niet zo blij van, naar gevoel. Maar ik hoef dat niet nader toe te lichten, er zijn er meer hier die daar last van hebben.  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag nog steeds niet zo best weinig fut, en hormonaal prikkelbaar. Ga me zo dadelijk klaarmaken voor de kine hopelijk kan hij de pijn uit mijn rug/been weg masseren. Straks gezellig met een boek de zetel in, wat rusten, en hopelijk voel ik me iets beter  :Smile: 


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen en heel veel sterkte voor diegene die het nodig hebben  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me vet shit! Echt de meeste kunnen van mij de strond in gaan zakken! Gatverdarre. Denk je ook eens een keer iets aan je huisarts te hebben.

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Ja soms zit het een mens is niet mee hé, hoop dat je morgen een betere dag hebt  :Wink: 

Zonet terug van de kine, niet dat het deugd heeft gedaan  :EEK!: , maar hij masseert de pijnlijke plekjes eruit zodat de spieren terug wat soepeler worden. Ik weet na een paar behandelingen dat het betert, en dan heb ik het daarvoor over. Is een hele goede kinesist, en ook gespecialiseerd in osteopathie. Mijn nekpijn komt waarschijnlijk voort van mijn rug. Daar ik rechtsonder veel pijn heb en daardoor mijn rug verkramp, en dat dan zo uitstraalt naar linker schouder/nek. Spieren van de rug zitten diagonaal, vandaar.


Onze kinesist moet altijd lachen  :Big Grin:  omdat ik met mijn ventje altijd samen kom. Hij voor zijn nek blokkade en ik voor mijn rug/nek. Hij zegt dan altijd voor de grap.....wat spoken jullie allemaal uit zeg  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  Bespaar me de details  :Big Grin: 


Voel me echt op nu en hoofdpijn van de kine, normaal ging ik naar de ww, maar dat ga me niet lukken. Ga me enkel laten wegen, en dan snel terug naar huis. Heb geen zin om in een drukte te zitten.


Fijne dag nog en heel veel liefs  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Bij mij komt mijn rugpijn over uit mijn nekpijn, allé de thoraxale rugpijn, de lumbale die komt wel van onder uit mijn rug... heb de laatste tijd heel veel last van uitstraling naar mijn benen en mijn tenen.... en morgen moet ik naar de cardioloog en die gaat me daar op de fiets zetten, gegarandeerd dat ik eraf donder... mijn heup doet ook zo'n zeer.... zal blij zijn dat ik op 2 mei ook naar de orthopedist kan.... is eigenlijk wel nog lang te noemen...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Meestal wordt het eerst erger voordat het beter wordt, na de behandeling bedoel ik. Gelukkig heb je er baad bij. Fijn dat de behandelaar wel van een grapje houdt.  :Wink:  Moet kunnen. 
Hoop dat je je snel wat beter voelt, succes bij de ww. Helpt dat goed? Ik doe het op eigen houtje. 
Lekker uitrusten vanavond samen.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, 
Sterkte morgen bij de fietstest. Hoop dat het snel wat beter met je gaat.

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Nogal een miserie hé dat je sukkelt met je rug? Een mens word er op den duur weemoedig van. Heel veel succes bij de cardioloog en goed fietsen hé  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  En sterkte met de rugpijn, heb je geen tramadol of iets anders voor de pijn. Alé ja als helpt hé, want bij mij helpt de pijnmedicatie niet altijd. Ik heb meestal last van mijn beenpijn als mijn rug helemaal geblokkeerd zit. Hoop dat de pijn snel mindert.

@Jolanda,

Ja gelukkig dat ik er baat bij heb, anders liet ik het niet doen hoor. Mijn kinesist is echt een beul  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  En bij de ww gaat goed ben nu liftime member daar ik al een tijdje op mijn gewicht ben goed hé  :Big Grin:  dus hoef niet meer te betalen goed hé  :Smile:  Ja ik heb die cursussen wel nodig, anders laat ik me te snel gaan. Vind wel tof dat je het op u eigen kan  :Wink:  

Ga nu eten want heb honger, ventje is net thuis daaaaaaaag  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, ik slik tramadol hoor, 100 rt maar ik durf er echt niet meer dan 3 te slikken per dag, mijn huisarts had me vorige week nog gevraagd of ik er nog genoeg van had, ja die weet het ook al dat hij bij mij niet met een asperineke moet afkomen.... 
Het enige waar ik niet kan van klagen is mijn gewicht, dat blijft stabiel en hopelijk kom ik niet bij tijdens de menopauze, zit nu volgens de HA in de premenopauze maar heb nog nergens last van, hout vasthouden dan maar zeker ? Blij dat voor jou WW echt werkt, zo zie je maar je kan ook gezond eten en nog lekkere dingens ook zonder dat je echt altijd op je eten moet letten. Veel succes nog in de toekomst...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Dat vind ik echt knap dat jij al een hele tijd op gewicht bent. Dat is namelijk het moeilijkste van alles. Dan ben jij een goede reclame voor hen, ha-ha.
Nou daar mag je wel trots op zijn. Of fier zeggen jullie geloof ik. Ik leer nog wat bij ook.  :Wink: 
Ik heb ooit een cursus afslanken bij de thuiszorg gevolgt, och en ik weet zelf goed waar ik op moet letten. Als ik gemotiveerd ben, dan kan ik het ook. Gelukkig is dat nu het geval. Nu nog net als jou, volhouden als ik op gewicht ben.  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

...redelijk. Ik heb een goede nacht gehad, en lekker geslapen in mijn eigen bed. Vanmiddag naar mijn ouders, vader is erg warrig, maar ook vooral 's nachts erg onrustig.! Elke dag gaat het slechter met hem. Eigenlijk hoop ik, dat ie rustig kan inslapen en geen weken onrustig ligt met zijn dingen.

----------


## christel1

Ik hoop het uit de grond van mijn hart ook voor jou Gossie

----------


## sietske763

sterkte meiss!!

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag nog steeds niet zo best weinig fut, en hormonaal prikkelbaar. Ga me zo dadelijk klaarmaken voor de kine hopelijk kan hij de pijn uit mijn rug/been weg masseren. Straks gezellig met een boek de zetel in, wat rusten, en hopelijk voel ik me iets beter 
> 
> 
> Fijne dag nog voor iedereen en heel veel sterkte voor diegene die het nodig hebben


Beterschap gewenst dotito
En ik heb ergens gelezen dat granaatappel goed is bij overgangsklachten
Sterkte hoor :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> ...redelijk. Ik heb een goede nacht gehad, en lekker geslapen in mijn eigen bed. Vanmiddag naar mijn ouders, vader is erg warrig, maar ook vooral 's nachts erg onrustig.! Elke dag gaat het slechter met hem. Eigenlijk hoop ik, dat ie rustig kan inslapen en geen weken onrustig ligt met zijn dingen.


@ Gossie, fijn dat je een goede nachtrust hebt gehad. 
Wens jou en je familie heel veel sterkte bij de ondersteuning van je vader. Ik wens hem ook toe dat hij zacht mag heengaan. 
Warme groet, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me effe kl...te, het onderzoek bij de cardio was helemaal niet goed, ik mag terug op raadpleging op 7, 10 en 14 mei. 
De 7ste om nog eens een fietsproef af te leggen, de 10de om een fietsproef af te leggen met contrast en daarna onder de scanner en de 14de om het resultaat te bespreken... 
Daarbij moet ik de 2de ook nog naar de orthopedist voor mijn tenen en mijn rug en mijn dochter ook voor haar voeten en rug en de 9ste mag ik met mijn neefje naar de orthodontist voor zijn beugel, ja mijn agenda staat al redelijk vol voor de maand mei dan en waarschijnlijk zal de cyste aan mijn teen ook in de maand moeten weggenomen worden, als de cardioloog me al niet in het ziekenhuis houdt voor verder onderzoek.... Life sucks... heb hem zelfs niet gezegd dat ik vorige week wel eventjes last gehad had van mijn hart want anders had ik daar direct kunnen blijven denk ik.... foei foei, had het misschien beter wel gedaan...... Ik had al een tussenslag toen een schoon verplegertje mijn ecg aan het nemen was, moeten ze me maar geen mooi jong verplegerke geven zeker ????

----------


## dotito

@anMa,


Bedankt voor je tip lieverd, maar ik zit nog niet in de overgang  :Big Grin:  Heb al heel mijn leven last van hormonale kwaaltjes. Vroeger had ik zeer pijnlijke maandstonden en nu gewoon pijnlijk. Maar hormonaal ben ik helemaal uit balans. Als ik me 1 week goed voel op een maand is veel. Maar heb een afspraak gemaakt met een specialist, in de hoop dat die mij kan helpen. Maar toch bedankt  :Wink: 


@Jolanda,


Mercikes Jolanda, ja hoor en ik ben echt fier kan ik wel zeggen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar het is niet vanzelf gegaan, en ik moet er nog altijd op letten. Maar het is nu een gewoonte geworden het geen ik eet. Vroeger at ik verkeerd, en anders, en dat maakt mij "dik"! En ja hoor maak graag reclame voor de ww omdat ik weet dat het een GEZOND DIEET IS, HET WERKT, JE KRIJGT GEEN JO JO EFFECT, EN JE MAG ALLES ETEN MAAR DAN MET MATE!!! EN BELANGRIJKSTE VAN AL......JE KAN HET VOLHOUDEN VOOR DE REST VAN JE LEVEN. Alé, echt reclame kan je dat niet noemen hé, want ik zet toch geen link naar een site of zo?  :Wink: 

En ja op u gewicht blijven is wel moeilijkste, maar vind wel chapeau dat je dat op uzelf kan  :Wink:  En natuurlijk is het niet zo goedkoop, maar als je liftime member bent mag je de cursus gratis bijwonen dat is toch ook een goede "deal"vind ik".


@Christel,


Nee als je dat al 3x per dag neemt zou zo ik ook niet meer nemen. Hoop dat je pijn vandaag wat minder is? Jij mag wel van geluk spreken dat je niet zo op u eten moet letten  :Big Grin:  En ik denk ook niet dat je zoveel zal bijkomen tijdens je menopauze. Gij zijt niet dik van aard hé. Mijn moeder is ook geen dikke en is ook niet bijgekomen tijdens de menopauze. Ach iedereen is anders, en iedereen heeft een ander metabolisme. En als een mens zo goed als gezond eet, meer kan hij niet doen. Ik ben gelukkig dat mijn BMI goed is, en dat ik terug wat model hebt  :Smile: 


@Gossie,


Ook van mij heel veel sterkte lieve meid!! en fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik voel me vandaag moe door slecht te slapen. Enkele keren wakker geweest van de pijn in mijn rug, is erger geworden door de kine. En moet morgen terug dat beloofd  :Confused:  Ik weet dat het betert, maar het is zo pijnlijk momenteel. Gelukkig heb ik vannacht toch nog iets kunnen slapen. Normaal naar de fysio vandaag, maar dat gaat niet lukken. Dus straks maar oefeningen voor mijn rug hier thuis doen.



Gisteren heb ik geluk gehad  :EEK!:  ik zat in de zetel tv te kijken en ineens zeg tegen mijn ventje voel me niet zo best. Hij zegt ja dat is van de kine die pijn. Ik zeg nee, ik krijg tintelingen in mijn armen en benen. Was ook al heel de dag verward, maar dacht er niet bij na! Was mijn gouden armband kwijt, en wist niet meer dat ik die had uitgedaan om frikadellenkoek te maken. Was gisteren mijn pillen aan maken voor heel de week, en ineens was er een te weinig......


Nu terug even over die tintelingen. Mijn kinesist had gevraagd kan je u pijnpleister ergens ander kleven want anders kan ik u rug niet masseren. Hij zei plakt die pleister op u bil dat kan geen kwaad. Had ik de dag daarvoor toen gedaan, met gevolg dat de werkzame stof begon uit te werken. Naar de dokter gebeld en die pleisters mag je enkel op je rug of borstkas kleven. Omdat die werkzame stof in het bovenbeen niet worden opgenomen door...... de naam ben ik kwijt. Al een geluk dat we dat we dat gisteren ontdekt hebben, anders lag ik nu in de kliniek af te kicken. Zo zie je maar dat die pleisters niet zo onschuldig zijn.

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Ik heb nog morfineklevers geplakt en die moest ik altijd op mijn bovenarm kleven van de dokter. Spijtig dat je zo moet varen dan en dat je helemaal de weg kwijt bent door verkeerd advies van iemand. Een geluk dat je er snel bij was ook.... veel moed meid en veel succes bij de endocrinoloog, doe hem de groeten van mij...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,


Zal hem morgen zeker de groeten doen  :Wink:  En wat betreft die pleister, zo zal iedere pleister anders zijn zeker. De mijne is geen morfine, maar wel een opiaat er van(buprenorfine). Maar ga binnen een paar maand naar de pijnkliniek. Zou graag nog eens een andere opinie krijgen, zou graag willen overgaan naar tramadol indien mogelijk?

----------


## christel1

@Do, dat medicijn ken ik echt niet, ik had durogesic 75µg en soms was dit nog niet voldoende.... maar de endocrinoloog heeft me laten afkicken, wel met moeite en onder toezicht en dat was hard hoor maar ja als hij dit vond, natuurlijk is iedereen anders en tramadol 100 rt werkt prima voor mij bij rugpijn, niet bij hoofdpijn of zoiets dan heb ik iets anders nodig. En die tramadol die neem je als je echt pijn hebt en niet constant zoals pleisters zodoende geraak ik er ook niet aan verslaafd, als het echt niet nodig is ga ik geen pijnstillers slikken... en die tramadol wordt heel goed terugbetaald, denk dat ik nog geen 2 euro betaal voor een doos van 50.... daarvoor kan je niet met pijn rondlopen zeker ? Veel succes morgen, zal aan je denken hoor.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter. Vandaag ben ik niet naar school geweest. Had er geen moed voor om naar school te gaan. Nouja nu weet ik zeker dat ik dit blok voor heel veel vakken vervangende opdrachten van lessen krijg. Omdat ik nogal vaak afwezig ben. Maargoed uhh this school maar denk ik dan.
Maargoed vanochtend was ik om kwart voor 8 eerst na beneden geweest met de motto misschien ga ik toch wel naar school. Maar ben ik dus niet geweest. Dus ben ik maar weer op bed gekropen. Toen heb ik tot een uur of 11 geslapen. Daarna heb ik mijn kamer maar eens opgeruimd werd ook wel een keer weer tijd. Tussen door even gegeten met mijn moeder saampjes. Daarna de hond maar even uitgelaten want ja die moet toch ook uit. Aan gezien die hond zichzelf niet wil uitlaten moet ik dat wel doen ja. Na het lopen was echt maar 5 minuutjes want lopen deed opzich ngo best zeer. Heb ik mijn kamer maar eens gestofzuigt. Omg wat een stof had ik onder en achter mijn bed liggen haha. Maargoed nu is der weer wat ruimte op mijn slaapkamer voor zolang het duurt. 
Verder ben ik nog bezig geweest met een sieradenrekje van een oud prikbord.=) opzet is heel erg leuk geworden vind ik zelf. Had eerst mijn prikbord in de grondverf gezet. Vandaag heb ik het eerst zwart gespoten en daarna heb ik er allemaal sjablomen van vlinders eropgelegt. En vervolgens met goud erover heen gespoten. Erg leuk! Nu is hij goud met zwarte vlinders. Heb er net al een paar spijkers in geslagen maar ojee dat hout begon een klein beetje te splijten. Nu maar hopen dat het goed komt. Vast wel! Alleen moeten er ook nog nieuwe haakjes op. Maar denk dat ik dit maar eventjes aan mijn broer ga vragen=) Die heeft daar meer verstand van dan mij :Wink: . Of ik moet nieuwe spijkers in mijn muur gaan krijgen. Maar ik denk dat mijn papa het daar niet mee eens is XD. En dan moeten er nog een paar lintjes in. Morgen bij de action ga ik nog wat haakjes halen. En dan kan die gevuld worden met sieraden=)=) YEAH. Ben heel benieuwd of het mooi lijkt. Vast wel! Zo en nu moet ik eigelijk nog even iets voor stage doen. Zodat ik morgen mijn opzet van mijn eindopdracht kan laten zien en laten keuren of ik op de goede weg ben. Dus dat zal ik vanavond nog wel doen. Hoef eigelijk nog 1 voorbeeld en dan kan ik morgen middag wel de rest knutselen is niet zo heel erg lastig maar goed moet natuurlijk wel eventjes weer gebeuren. En dan ja voor school heb ik nog een hele lijst met huiswerk maarja daar heb ik op dit moment even geen zin in. En heb het morgen ook nog druk met andere afspraken. 

Zo dit was het wel weer voor vandaag. Lieve mensen fijne week nog verder! 

Liefs, 
Jorien

Ps volgens mij kan ik net zo goed een blog gaan maken. Maar als ik gewoon lekker aan het typen ben kan ik ook heel fijn alles uit mijn hoofd zetten. XXX

----------


## dotito

> Vandaag voel ik me effe kl...te, het onderzoek bij de cardio was helemaal niet goed, ik mag terug op raadpleging op 7, 10 en 14 mei. 
> De 7ste om nog eens een fietsproef af te leggen, de 10de om een fietsproef af te leggen met contrast en daarna onder de scanner en de 14de om het resultaat te bespreken... 
> Daarbij moet ik de 2de ook nog naar de orthopedist voor mijn tenen en mijn rug en mijn dochter ook voor haar voeten en rug en de 9ste mag ik met mijn neefje naar de orthodontist voor zijn beugel, ja mijn agenda staat al redelijk vol voor de maand mei dan en waarschijnlijk zal de cyste aan mijn teen ook in de maand moeten weggenomen worden, als de cardioloog me al niet in het ziekenhuis houdt voor verder onderzoek.... Life sucks... heb hem zelfs niet gezegd dat ik vorige week wel eventjes last gehad had van mijn hart want anders had ik daar direct kunnen blijven denk ik.... foei foei, had het misschien beter wel gedaan...... Ik had al een tussenslag toen een schoon verplegertje mijn ecg aan het nemen was, moeten ze me maar geen mooi jong verplegerke geven zeker ????



Oei oei....... :Confused:  dat is minder dat de test niet goed was. Je had het beter tegen hem gezegd dat je wat last had van u hart. Niet erg slim hé, Christeltje. Dan had de dokter misschien iets kunnen doen. Ik zou het de volgende keer wel zeggen. Alé u agenda staat goed vol, hoor het al, maar langs de ene kant is dat goed dat ze die cyste gaan wegnemen. Want altijd maar pijn hebben, en sukkelen dat is het ook niet.


Wat betreft die pleisters dat is zowat zelfde als durogesic. Ja ga het allemaal tegen de endocrinoloog zeggen en we zien wel hé. Om 18.15 moet ik er morgen naartoe. Merci dat je aan me denkt  :Smile:  En over tramadol heb ik op de fysio ook al veel goed horen zeggen, dat dat een redelijk goed pijnmedicament is. Maar ga eerst mijn vermoeidheid/hormoonhuishouding aanpakken, en dan ga ik naar de pijnkliniek anders word het me wat teveel.


Wens je zoon alvast een dikke proficiat, en goed feesten en niet te zat hé  :Big Grin: (grapje)....... saluuuut xxx

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier moe van vandaag. Moest mee voor controle met oudste dochter naar het ziekenhuis, en dit koste mij wel weer een hele ochtend. Dit is zeker vermoeiend, en vervolgens nog dan met de bus terug. Maar over een jaar moeten we toch met oudste dochter voor controle blijven terugkomen bij de KNO arts.

----------


## dotito

@Mizzepi,


Lastig dat je zo moe bent hé, hoop dat je morgen een betere dag hebt  :Wink:  

Neem jij ook depakine voor u epilepsie of neem jij iets anders?

----------


## Mizzepi

Dotito,
Ik slikte voorheen depakine, nu al jaren tegretol en sinds 2009 heb ik naast de 2 x 600 mg tegretol ook de Topamax Sprinkle capsules. 
Dotito slik jij dan depakine ? Heb jij dan veel aanvallen en wat voor vorm van aanvallen heb jij dan ??

----------


## sietske763

@chris, meid,
wat heb jij toch veel afschuwelijke gezondheidsklachten en pijn enz enz,
er komt bij jou echt alles tevoorschijn, pfffffffffffff wat vreselijk, knap dat je nog zoveel doet en positief blijft!
sterkte met de verdere onderzoeken.
enne................gelukkig heb je nog geen opvliegers.........maar jij zit zo vreemd in elkaar dat die ook nog wel komen....maar hoop het niet voor je, dat je eindelijk eens voor iets ""gespaard"" wordt!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Geradbraakt, de afgelopen week de ene opvlieger na de andere. Je krijgt geen fatsoenlijke nachtrust zo.  :Frown: 
Hier wordt ik niet blij van. 
@ Christel, ik sluit mij aan bij wat Sietske zegt, het is niet niks wat jij allemaal onder de leden hebt. Veel succes deze maand met alle onderzoeken en behandelingen. 
@ Sietske, jij kunt ook van opvliegers meepraten hé? Pfffff.....

Fijne dag iedereen.

----------


## christel1

Laat ons hopen dat ik toch van die opvliegers gespaard blijf, zit nu wel in de premenopauze volgens mijn laatste bloedonderzoek en tot nu toe nergens last van maar wat niet is kan nog komen..... En als ik die horrorverhalen hoor van niet kunnen slapen enzo, ik slaap zoal slecht als die opvliegers nu later ook nog eens roet in het eten komen gooien, nee liever niet hoor. Heb onlangs een vriendin gezien op een feestje een meisje van mijn klas van vroeger en die zat daar te zweten zoals een rund, niet echt leuk te noemen. Ik probeer nu netjes op gewicht te blijven zodat ik geen overgewicht heb als ik echt in de menopauze ga want dan ga je nog meer verdikken. 
Nu ga ik hier beginnen opruimen en poetsen en daarna naar de winkel om het eten voor mijn zoon zijn feestje, stoofvlees met verse frietjes, slaatje, voorgerechtje en nagerechtje.... leuk deze avond hoor. En misschien een klein beetje typsy, mag wel eens zeker ?

----------


## sietske763

@Jo,
heb echt veel natuur dingen geprobeerd,
uiteindelijk toch maar (weer) aan de hormonen,
ja ik weet het................het is niet echt goed, maar liever een jaar minder op deze aardbol, en me wel goed voelen,
ik heb nu dus femeston, iedere dag, dus geen stopweek.
ik slaap nu echt stukken beter, en het voordeel is dat je je emoties beter onder controle hebt...stabieler enz, en dat vind ik toch wel heel belangrijk, fijner voor het thuisfront en zeker ook voor mijn eigen gevoel.
heb nu nog maar ong 3 opvliegers per nacht.
wat een heerlijkheid!

----------


## Neetje

... voel me al 2 weken zeer depressief, in overleg met mijn psychiater gisteravond wordt de dosis anti depressive aangevuld met de mirtazapine (welke ik voorheen 12 jaar geslikt heb) ... hij is van mening dat de huidige medicatie een beetje 'uitgewerkt raakt', vandaar de extra medicijn erbij.

Gelukkig geen trauma therapie gekregen gisteravond, mijn psychiater vond dat ik mijn rust moest nemen, zowel lichamelijk als mentaal.

Heb weinig gelezen hier, waarvoor mijn excuses, maar ik wens iedereen die het nodig heeft, een beter gevoel en stemming dan waarin ik op dit moment verkeer

Liefs

----------


## christel1

Neetje, je moet je niet excuseren dat je niet veel op het forum komt als je er geen zin in hebt makker. Denk aan je eigen gezondheid momenteel en neem er de zorgen van een ander niet bij, dat kun je makkelijk missen nu. Hopelijk kan je de dosis AD snel terug afbouwen als je je wat beter in je vel voelt zitten. 
Agnes, hormonen slikken is niet altijd slecht volgens het boek de CVS mythe van Dr Coucke dus maak je geen zorgen, beter een pil meer dat je rustig kan slapen of dat je heel gestresst rondloopt en met je eigen geen blijf weet en de mensen rondom jou het leven zuur maakt... van stress leef je ook minder lang, dus die pil zal het verschil nu niet gaan uitmaken. 
Gisteren ook eens een gesprek gehad met mijn dochter en met haar naar de HA geweest, ze moet nu naar de kiné voor haar rug en krijgt ook iets om rustiger te slapen met valeriaan extract (ze noemt Valérie dus dat zal wel passen bij haar)... ze is zo'n pietje precies in al haar dingens dat ze echt heel veel stress heeft, ze moet haar thesis afwerken en dan nog stage opdrachten en dan nog een paar vakken studeren, is haar laatste jaar en ze wil niet "falen".... en met een 13 is ze niet gelukkig moet minstens een 16 of een 18 zijn... Ze droomt 's nachts dat ze niet meer gaat wakker worden of dat de kat gaat doodliggen 's morgens of dat ik een hartaanval zou krijgen, ja dan kan je niet rustig slapen he ? Hopelijk is ze snel wat rustiger. Meisjes he ? Jongens zijn soms veel nonchalanter daarin, die zien wel hoe het loopt.... 
Iedereen nog een prettige dag toegewenst en veel moed en weinig pijn.

----------


## sietske763

sorry schat...................ik ben het, geen agnes!

----------


## dotito

> Dotito,
> Ik slikte voorheen depakine, nu al jaren tegretol en sinds 2009 heb ik naast de 2 x 600 mg tegretol ook de Topamax Sprinkle capsules. 
> Dotito slik jij dan depakine ? Heb jij dan veel aanvallen en wat voor vorm van aanvallen heb jij dan ??



A ha zo.....voornaamste is dat je er goed mee bent. Ik neem al jaren depakine en met goed resultaat nu. Vroeger als kind redelijk wat aanvallen gehad (grand- mal) maar toen was dat nog niet onder controle. Dan heb ik rond mijn 25 ste ook nog eens een grand - mal gehad had veel stress in die periode. Maar nu is alles onder controle gelukkig maar.

----------


## christel1

Sorry Sietske... eventjes mijn grijse cellen die niet meer werken naar behoren...

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Toen ik in het ziekenhuis lag van mijn zoon lag er een meisje naast mij die ook bevallen was en die had altijd aanvallen petit-mal maar schrik dat ik dan had, die had soms haar baby vast als ze dat kreeg en die was dan eventjes van de wereld en dan had ze soms de papfles vast en die vloog dan natuurlijk op de grond en aangezien ik een keizersnede gehad had kon ik niet zo snel uit mijn bed springen om de baby over te nemen.... want ik was bang dat ze die ook ging laten vallen. En ik belde dan altijd de verpleging maar die wilden me niet zeggen welke aandoening dat meisje had, terwijl er vroeger wel iemand in mijn klas gezeten heeft die echt grand-mal aanvallen had en waarbij er schuim uit de mond kwam en iedereen wist het... dom dom dom natuurlijk van de verpleging om dit niet te willen zeggen... En mijn oudste zus heeft na de bevalling van haar dochter ook zo eens een aanval gehad en mijn oudste broer een paar jaar geleden ook eens zo'n aanval, raar he ?

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me redelijk
ben wel naar stage geweest was wel goed voor mij! Was ook weer erg gezellig en vooral druk. 
Mijn afspraak met mijn hulpverlener ging vandaag niet door.. Mm dus nog geen duidelijkheid=(=(
Mijn sieradenbord is eindelijk af!!! Foto's staan hier ook wel op de site tussen mijn foto's! 

Liefs

----------


## joshuatree

ON TOP OF THE WORLD!! haha
Ik laat even weten ...hier in de babbelhoek...dat ik me best goed voel!
Vandaag 2e gesprek gehad bij ict.....maandag beginnen...
3 weken snuffelen op de ict afdeling....bevalt het me,gaan we door met opleiding enz.
bevalt het niet....zoeken we wat anders...win win situatie ...lol
Ik hoop alleen dat ik niet weer van de top van wereld afval...
Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte en geluk toe! en vooral mijn 2 vriendinnetjes...Friends Forever!

----------


## dotito

> ON TOP OF THE WORLD!! haha
> Ik laat even weten ...hier in de babbelhoek...dat ik me best goed voel!
> Vandaag 2e gesprek gehad bij ict.....maandag beginnen...
> 3 weken snuffelen op de ict afdeling....bevalt het me,gaan we door met opleiding enz.
> bevalt het niet....zoeken we wat anders...win win situatie ...lol
> Ik hoop alleen dat ik niet weer van de top van wereld afval...
> Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte en geluk toe! en vooral mijn 2 vriendinnetjes...Friends Forever!



Dag buddy !


Fijn te horen dat je je redelijk goed voelt!!  :Wink:  Dat is echt lang geleden dat je zoiets positiefs schrijft over uzelf. Ik hoop echt van harte dat het maandag goed zal meevallen?
Enzo niet.....ander en beter hé  :Smile: 
Je moet alleen niet proberen niet teveel piekeren, en vooral niet achterom kijken. En ik zal voor jou een kaarsje branden zodat het allemaal goed komt met jou en op u werk!

Veel succes en fijne avond nog hé  :Wink: 


Lieve groetjes

do

----------


## sietske763

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wat een heerlijk gevoel moet dat zijn lieve josh!!!
dit is het beste bericht of PM die ik ooit van je gelezen heb......................
ben zooooooooooo blij voor je, en heb zo,n respect voor je, man!!
je hebt zo vreselijk hard geknokt!
liefs van je MC vriendinnetje!

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja epilepsie(vallende ziekte) is een rare ziekte, en de meeste mensen kennen dat ook niet, en weten niet wat ze moeten doen als iemand een aanval krijgt. Is vooral angstaanjagend! En dan schrikken de mensen omdat ze schuim uit hun mond zien komen. Ik heb ergens op een topic geschreven wat je moet doen tijdens een aanval. 



Weet je het is ook niet zo raar dat iemand dat is krijgt zo is een keer in zijn leven. Komt naar schijnt vaker voor, en dat is ook niet zo erg. Alé dat heeft mijn neuroloog gezegd hé. En Epilepsie kort uitgelegd is eigenlijk een kortsluiting in de hersenen, waardoor je dan even weg bent, vandaar die stuiptrekkingen, petit mal/grand mal en zelf weet je achteraf dat totaal niets meer van. Daarna ben je wel bekaf hoor na zo'n grand pal. En vandaar dat dat zeer voornaam is dat een epilepsie patiënt goed slaapt. Want geen slaap lokt ook aanvallen uit. 



Ik ben gelukkig momenteel al een lange tijd stabiel. Ik moet jaarlijks 2 keer een eeg laten te nemen voor te checken dat alles goed is. Als die niet goed is, mag ik wel geen auto rijden voor een tijdje(6 maand) en dat is wel balen hoor! En dat bedoel ik dat het je leven wel wat beïnvloed. Maar je leert er mee leven zoals elke ziekte.







Zie dat je nog niet online bent......heb je nog een houten kop van gisteren  :Stick Out Tongue:  ja ze dat komt er van als je teveel z....pt  :Big Grin:  ha ha 


Hoop echt dat jullie een tof feestje hebben gehad!!  :Wink: 




Vandaag voel ik me een beetje dubbel heb redelijk goed geslapen, maar mijn rug doet verschrikkelijk pijn. Straks naar de kine, hoop dat hij die pijnlijke plekken wat kan uitmasseren.

----------


## christel1

@Do,
De houten kop is al over hoor vandaag, heb het gras al afgereden bij mijn ventje voor het terug begint te regenen. 
Ja mijn broer heeft ook zo eens een epileptie aanval gehad en hij mocht ook 6 maanden niet rijden en dat was voor hem verschrikkelijk balen omdat hij ook voor zijn zieke zoon moet zorgen die heel veel naar het ziekenhuis moet met zijn MS. 

Ik weet nu wel wat ik moet doen als iemand een epileptie aanval heeft, proberen om iets tussen de tanden te steken zodat ze hun tong niet afbijten of dat de tong niet in de keel kan zakken, dacht ik toch maar natuurlijk niet je vinger want dan kan die afgebeten worden.... Ik heb op mijn werk bij de NMBS wel een snelcursus EHBO gehad want als onderstationchef weet je nooit wat je tegenkomt bij een ongeval of gelijk welk incident en geloof me, ik weet heel goed wat ik moet doen als er iemand een open wonde heeft of een spuitwonde waarbij een grote ader is geraakt, heb zo eens een vent zijn broekriem doen uitdoen midden op het perron omdat ik een been moest afbinden... tot de ambulancediensten gekomen zijn om de verdere zorgen toe te dienen. Nogal goed dat ik goed tegen bloed en zo'n toestanden kan... En geloof me, er gebeuren heel veel zelfmoorden en zelfmoordpogingen door onder een trein te springen en je weet nooit op voorhand wat je gaat te zien krijgen... zeker niet in volle spitsuur en er springt een konijn onder de trein om 16 uur in de namiddag als het keidruk is en dan kijken ze allemaal, sommige gaan zelfs op hun buik liggen om het te kunnen zien en dan vallen ze flauw, heb je daar ook nog eens werk mee.... tof zelle. Dan kom je echt handen te kort om het zo te zeggen. 

En mijn zoon zijn feestje was heel geslaagd, eerst warme en koude hapjes met cava, daarna gewoon stoofvlees met frietjes, maar wel alles vers gemaakt en daarna poffertjes met fruit, confituur en choco (kinderen eten dat heel graag dus, ook al oudere kinderen) en daarna bleven er 4 slapen, de 3 kinderen van mijn zus en mijn zoon zijn vriendin. Mijn dochter heeft dan maar bij mij in bed geslapen... Ik ga je direct een PB sturen ivm couckiemonster zoals wij hem noemen in intieme kringen :-) 
Ho en mijn zoon was zijn naam gaan googelen en had zichzelf gezien op dit forum, ik zal het misschien beter privé maken zeker ???? 
Doeggie, ik ga straks wandelen met de honden se...

----------


## dotito

Voel me op dit moment een beetje verdrietig  :Frown:  en gefrustreerd  :Mad:  Mijn moeder voelde zich een paar maand geleden niet zo best, we zijn toen die dag iets gaan eten weet ik nog goed. Opeens zei ze....voel een beklemmend gevoel op mijn borst en gaat me niet goed af. Ik zeg make kunnen we iets voor u doen, moet ik een dokter bellen. Nee nee dat is niet nodig. Alé 's avonds komt ze thuis en ze zegt zeg do weet je nu hoe dat komt dat ik zo'n pijn had op mijn borst, dat komt van mijn spannende kousen. Ik zeg make dat kan niet  :Confused:  jawel dat komt van dat. Maar mijn moeder is zo naïef, en zo koppig dat ze totaal niet naar mijn raad wil luisteren frustrerend hoor  :Mad:  en alles wat zij zegt klopt! Dus op den duur zeg je niets meer, want ze luistert toch niet!



Goed een tijdje later belde ze mij op en ze zegt do ben al een 1 week gestopt met roken. Ik zeer verbaasd natuurlijk want mijn moeder stoppen met roken dat kan niet  :Confused:  dat moet er al deftig iets schelen. Ze zei van voelde me weer niet zo goed op mijn borst en kreeg een raar gevoel in mijn arm. Ik zeg ma je moet snel naar de dokter want je hebt een angina pectoris gehad? De dokter had ook al gezegd dat ze naar een cardioloog moest gaan en dat ze pillen moest nemen voor haar cholesterol, maar luisteren dat die doe, is precies een klein kind, sorrie dat ik dag zeg. 




Nu om het verhaal kort te maken. Ze heeft van de week een onderzoek laten doen om te zien of haar aders verstopt zijn. En wat is het resultaat...... volgende week kan ze binnen in ziekenhuis voor een stent te plaatsen. Ze belde me daarnet op voor dat te zeggen, leuk hé!!!  :Mad: Als dochter word ik soms zo moe van mijn moeder die alles minimaliseert, en nooit naar mij wil luisteren!!! Oké, ze heeft vroeger fouten gemaakt, en is niet voor mij opgekomen toen ik haar nodig had in mijn jeugd. Maar het blijft mijn moeder, en ik zie haar graag, en ik wil ze nog niet kwijt.

----------


## kimmie101996

teleurgesteld en boos!

----------


## gossie

verdrietig, mijn vader is gisterenavond overleden. Geen doodsstrijd, opgelucht enigszinds dat hij verdere lijden bespaard is gebleven. 
maar ook een flinke shock. Hij is er nog en hij is er niet. Hij is thuis
opgebaard.

----------


## christel1

Veel, heel veel sterkte Gossie, nu komt er een zware tijd aan, begrafenis regelen en daarna het rouwproces doormaken, neem je tijd, vind het heel erg dat je papa er niet meer is maar ben toch blij dat hem een harde lijdensweg bespaard gebleven is. 


Do, gaat je mama dat in Antwerpen laten doen of gaat ze ook naar Aalst ? Een stent steken is van tegenwoordig een fluitje van een cent maar daarna zal ze het toch rustig aan moeten doen en zeker haar medicatie moeten nemen en er niet met de pet naar gooien. En nee druk op de borst en uitstraling naar je armen, links of rechts krijg je niet van kousen aan te doen die te hard spannnen, kan er van meespreken, dan is er wel al iets ergers aan de hand, een geluk bij een ongeluk dat ze het wel voelen aankomen heeft. 
Ik heb een lichte hartaanval gehad voor ik de stent laten steken heb 2 jaar geleden.... en nu is het terug niet goed, in mei 3 X cardio, we zullen wel zien hoe het afloopt. 
Veel sterkte meid.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Gecondoleerd met het grote verlies om je "dierbare vader" 

Fijn dat hij enigzins rustig is heengegaan..het is zo moeilijk dit proces, en uiteindelijk wacht iedereen wanneer hij definitief zijn ogen sluit. :Embarrassment: ...ik leef met je mee, ik weet hoe het voelen kan....thuis opgebaard zijn kan heel troostend zijn als er ruimte voor is en dit mogelijk is....ik heb het als heel vredig ervaren...elke dag kon ik stilzwijgend zitten naast mijn geliefde broer....jij je vader..... :Wink:  Sterkte, troost, en kracht wens ik je toe....de wereld gaat door maar jou "hart" en gevoelens zijn nu bij je pap en je familie en gezin....
Een goede dag gewenst....
Liefs van mij en een buiging uit respect voor je vader...Elisa x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag voel ik mee met jou Gossie, en ben in gedachten bij jou. 
Ik ga geen volzinnen maken, het benaderd nooit het gevoel wat je nu hebt. 
Wil alleen laten weten dat ik met je meeleef.
Sterkte lief mens, ik heb respect voor je liefdevolle zorg die je hebt gegeven aan je vader. Een daad van liefde. 
Warme groet, Jolanda xxx

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Eerst en vooral mijn innige deelneming.
En is ergens heel triest dit te lezen, maar langs de ene kant misschien beter omdat hij dan geen lijdensweg moet begaan. Maar ik kan me inbeelden dat dat zeker voor jou en je familie een shock moet zijn geweest. Ik leef met je mee lieve Gossie. En heel veel sterkte in deze moeilijke periode!!  :Embarrassment: 


@Christel,

Mijn moeder gaat dat in Antwerpen laten doen. En ja gelukkig dat ze dat heeft voelen aankomen, want voor zelfde geld......Ach komt wel goed zeker, als jij zegt als een stent een fluitje van een cent is, zal ik me geen zorgen moeten maken zeker. Weet je ze heeft ook al zoveel meegemaakt en soms als dochter tilt dat ook zwaar. Elke keer als er met haar iets gebeurd voel ik me echt niet goed"raar hé". Tja blijft u moeder zeker!!

A ja; 16 mei moet ik weer op controle bij dat couckiemonster  :Stick Out Tongue: ...dan heeft hij de uitslag van bloed/urinetest. Ben is benieuwd? 




Wist ook niet dat jij een stent had heb je nooit gezegd of vergis ik mij? Mag jij dan nog wel roken? Want mij ma is nu enkele maanden gestopt met roken. Maar de cardioloog zei direct van je mag daarna zeker niet meer roken!! Hoop dat het ook allemaal goed komt voor u bij de cardioloog. En ook zeker zeggen dat je een enkele tijd terug pijn/last had hé. Je moet niets achterhouden je kan beter alles zeggen voor het te laat is.




Vandaag voel ik me  :Frown: .....heb vanmorgen tante rooske doorgekregen. Voelde het al een aankomen. Voel me ook weer helemaal hormonaal uit balans pff....


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Nee normaal mag ik ook niet meer roken hoor maar ja ik kan het me echt niet laten. Natuurlijk krijg ik dan altijd een foei van de cardioloog hoor... en ik zou moeten stoppen maar momenteel heb ik er echt de moed niet toe. Na het plaatsen van de stent zal je moeder zich de 1ste weken wel kalm moeten houden en ook medicatie slikken gedurende een jaar om de stent op zijn plaats te houden, ik moest hiervoor plavix nemen, nochtans heb al van mensen gehoord dat ze het niet moeten nemen. 
Het plaatsen van een stent gebeurd onder plaatselijke verdoving, meestal langs de lies, kan ook langs de arm gedaan worden maar dat weet ik niet juist hoe het ineen zit. Je krijgt dan voor 24 uur een spanverband aan in je lies omdat je anders een bloeding kan krijgen want ze gaan wel via de hoofdslagader zo naar je hart en het voelt een beetje warm aan in je aders omdat ze met contrastvloeistof werken want ze moeten zien waar de vernauwing zit. Bij mij hebben ze 1 stent gestoken en 1 ader opengeblazen, dit is nu 2 jaar geleden eind deze maand. En mijn broer die heeft een zware hartaanval gehad, die had niks voelen aankomen. Ik had het wel voelen aankomen en ik had al een afspraak gemaakt met de cardio maar ben toch in spoed moeten binnen gaan, na 3 aanvallen van een drukkend gevoel met uitstraling naar de linkerarm ook in rust vond ik het echt genoeg geweest, zeker omdat de aanvallen langer dan 10 minuten aanhielden en je dan een hartaanval kan maken zonder dat je het weet.
Volgende maand zal ik het verdict wel horen van de cardio en zal ik echt de moed in mijn schoenen moeten nemen en echt stoppen met roken... 

Ik heb de indruk dat jij heel veel last hebt van tante rooske... en naar ik de laatste keer gelezen had ook veel last van bloedverlies.... daarom misschien dat couckiemonster zei dat je zo wit zag...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Dat kan goed zijn....en is verschrikkelijk lastig dat ik altijd zoveel bloedverlies heb pff... :Confused: 
Ben blij dat dat couckiemonster alles gaat onderzoeken......



Ja stoppen met roken is enorm moeilijk dat kan ik beamen ik heb ook 10 jaar gerookt, en vond dat al moeilijk om te stoppen. Mijn moeder heeft 45 jaar gerookt en van de ene op de andere dag gestopt zonder iets. En als mijn moeder zo ineens stopt  :EEK!: .....moet ze zich totaal niet goed hebben gevoeld. Ach dat komt wel dat stoppen, als moment er iets, en als je er klaar voor bent tussen uw 2 oren. Probeer desnoods te minderen.....zo ben ik ook gestopt. Wat betreft die stent mijn mijn ma gaan ze dat doen via de arm, volgende week donderdag. Zal allemaal wel goed komen hé.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do, 
neem jij bloedverdunners voor het ene of het andere ? Kan ook dat je daardoor zoveel bloed verliest met tante rooske he, als ik nu tante rooske op bezoek heb dan voel ik me een koe die melk verliest zo hard heb ik het vanals mijn stent gestoken is moet ik bloedverdunners slikken, zelfs een aspirine mag ik niet er meer bijnemen dus ja daardoor kan je misschien ook wel bloedarmoede krijgen en daarvan voel je je verschrikkelijk moe en als je hormonen dan ook nog eens gaan schommelen dan is het hek helemaal van de dam, je kan ook met een serieus ijzertekort zitten en vit tekort door al dat bloedverlies... weet me iets te zeggen als je nieuws hebt van Couckiemonster en vergeet nu mijn achternaam niet te onthouden he...

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Gossie  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Nee bloedverdunners neem ik niet, maar hij gaat wel mijn depakine nakijken(valproinezuur) tegen epilepsie dat ik al jaren neem. En zeker dat ik je iets laat weten. Zal blij zijn dat de 16 mei 19.15 dan kan ik langs gaan. Had geluk deze keer er had iemand afgebeld, anders moest ik nog 2 maand wachten. 


En wat betreft dat ijzer/vitamines kan wel kloppen hoor, daar hebben wij ook al over nagedacht. Heb dat vroeger nog eens gehad ijzertekort maar dat is lang geleden. Ach... wacht gewoon af op bloedonderzoek en dan zien we wel  :Wink: 


Ga eens kijken naar mijn oven want ben kokosrotjes aan bakken.....

----------


## anMa

> verdrietig, mijn vader is gisterenavond overleden. Geen doodsstrijd, opgelucht enigszinds dat hij verdere lijden bespaard is gebleven. 
> maar ook een flinke shock. Hij is er nog en hij is er niet. Hij is thuis
> opgebaard.


Heel veel sterkte gewenst gossie.
Groeten anMa

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Gossie: gecondoleerd! Wens je heel veel sterkte toe!

Goedemorgen allemaal. 
Zo lekker kunnen uitslapen tot een uur of 9! Hoorde de kleine om half 8 al uit bed komen. Gelukkig kon hij niet zijn slaapkamer uit. Hij heeft lekker zelf gespeeld waarmee geen idee want hij had geen speelgoed nl. En nu zit hij lekker naast mij op de bank tv te kijken. Met zijn mooie Ajax pyama aan. Geen idee wrm maargoed zijn paps is een heuse Ajax fan. En heerlijk onder een roze deken. Nou ik ga zo ff wat broodjes uit de diepvries halen. 
Have a nice day!

----------


## helmpie

@gossie, heel erg veel sterkte en kracht, met het verlies van je vader.

Ik voel me vandaag: moe en stil/terug getrokken, het gevoel van laat me lekker met rust.

----------


## Neetje

> Ik voel me vandaag: moe en stil/terug getrokken, het gevoel van laat me lekker met rust.


Same here ... al 3 weken inmiddels

----------


## joshuatree

Heel erg moe en zenuwachtig....
Dalijk beginnen ....eerste dag...
Zeeer slecht geslapen.....
Komt wel goed toch..??

----------


## jolanda27

> Heel erg moe en zenuwachtig....
> Dalijk beginnen ....eerste dag...
> Zeeer slecht geslapen.....
> Komt wel goed toch..??


Hallo Joshuatree,
Zet hem op, je kunt het.
Het is heel normaal dat je de eerste dag gespannen bent. Daarin ben jij niet de enige. Laat het maar over je heen komen.
Wens je heel veel succes. Hardstikke fijn voor je. 
Laat je nog even weten hoe het gegaan is. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me helemaal in war
kreeg op sschool te horen dat ik waarschijnlijk niet over ga:O Terwijl ik van alle mijlpalen allen 2 eindopdrachten mis. 
1 eindopdracht heb ik bijna klaar
1 eindopdracht was volgens mijn coach pees of cake

hoezo ik red het niet!!!! Als ik neit over ga dan scheld ik die hele school bij elkaar

----------


## joshuatree

Dankjewel Jolanda...

Was best vermoeiend ....niet lichamelijk ..maar geestelijk.
Erg veel info...heeeel veel...
Maar al met al ...best goed verlopen :Smile: 
Leuke collega's...is ook al veel waard.
Kan verder nog niet veel vertellen...alleen dat ik best moe ben nu...en ook ongeduldig...
Kan niet wachten tot ik het allemaal onder de knie heb...
Maar ik moest het rustig aan doen werd me al verteld...

Ik wens iedereen veel sterkte en veel Geluk...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

ha josh,
logisch dat het vermoeiend is allemaal, al die info,
fijn dat je collega,s leuk zijn, dat is al het eerste voordeel, een fijne werksfeer!
goed bezig, man!!
sterkte met de inwerk periode!!
veel liefs!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Joshuatree,
Wat fijn dat je het goed bevallen is. Leuke collega's. 
Dat klinkt allemaal heel positief.  :Smile: 
Ik geloof goed dat je geestelijk moe bent na zo'n eerste dag.
Maar even lekker ontspannen. 
Proficiat, ik wens je heel veel succes, het zal ongetwijfeld goed komen.  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel energie, yes, lekker muziek geluisterd, daar wordt je blij van.  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik voel energie, yes, lekker muziek geluisterd, daar wordt je blij van.


_van het luisteren ..of van de muziek..??_

----------


## jolanda27

> _van het luisteren ..of van de muziek..??_


Allebei, en soms zing ik uit volle borst mee.  :Big Grin:  (gelukkig kan ik goed zingen, zeggen ze, ha-ha)

----------


## anMa

> Heel erg moe en zenuwachtig....
> Dalijk beginnen ....eerste dag...
> Zeeer slecht geslapen.....
> Komt wel goed toch..??


Hallo josh
Het gaat allemaal goedkomen
Veel succes
AnMa :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

> Ik voel energie, yes, lekker muziek geluisterd, daar wordt je blij van.




Klopt  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag verschrikkelijk  :Frown:  stijve spieren en hoofdpijn van gisteren van de revalidatie.


@Josh,


Fijn te horen dat je eerste dag goed is meegevallen. Ben echt blij voor je. Natuurlijk is dat normaal dat het in begin mentaal zwaar tilt. Geef alles wat tijd, en zeker niet te overhaast te werk gaan. Dan kom alles wel in orde man!!


lieve groetjes do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

miss wel grappig om even onze band uit te leggen,
josh en ik zijn elkaar 2 jaar geleden hier tegen gekomen, beide net lid en op het valdoxan forum is het allemaal begonnen.....voor info, en wij postten toen veel over dat afschuwelijke med.
en zo volgen we elkaar al jaren en peppen elkaar op.
daarom ben ik zoooooooo blij dat mn mc maatje dit voor elkaar gekregen heeft!!!
en toen kwam Do er natuurlijk ook bij met haar steunende zinnen.
zodoende is het nu
Josh, Do en Siets...............friends forever!!!
r

----------


## Neetje

Leuk zo'n opgebouwde band

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja dat was toen wel een mooie periode hé Sietske  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Toen zaten wij hier dag en nacht op bij MC, elkaar te steunen  :Embarrassment:  in zeer moeilijke periodes.


Dat zijn forum forever friends voor leven hé  :Embarrassment:  wel lief verwoord van josh....

----------


## sietske763

ja................af en toe denk ik er toch met weemoed aan terug..........zo bijzonder was het toen...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds moe zowel mentaal/fysiek heb wel goed geslapen, maar ben weer moe opgestaan. Maar moet wel zeggen dat ik gisteren wel een drukke dag heb gehad pff.. Veel moeten naar hier en daar rijden. 
Gisterenmorgen heb ik mijn moeder naar de kliniek gebracht voor haar stent te laten plaatsen. De cardioloog had wel gezegd dat ze veel geluk heeft gehad. Er waren 3 aders vernauwd. Was niet prettig zei ze langs de arm. Waarom ze dat niet langs de lies hebben gedaan weet ik ook niet, dat is naar schijnt minder pijnlijk. Maar goed.... alles is goed verlopen, en dat is toch voornaamste. 


Fijn weekend voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Hopelijk mag je mama weer snel het ziekenhuis verlaten en komt het weer helemaal goed met haar. Ja bij mij hebben ze het wel langs de lies gedaan en pijnlijk was het niet, wel raar als ze met die radio-actieve vloeistof aan het spuiten waren om te zien waar de vernauwingen zaten... 
Vandaag 1 grote klerezooi, weet niet waar kruipen van de heup, rug en kniepijn dat wordt afwachten tot woensdag bij de orthopedist, hopelijk komt er dan eindelijk eens een einde aan het gesukkel want nu voel ik me echt een sukkel... 
Nog een prettig weekend voor iedereen.

----------


## gossie

vandaag voel ik me opgebrand. Even thuis geweest, is wel vreemd nu mijn vader er niet meer is. Stil....

----------


## Suske'52

@ gossie  :Smile:  stil ...stilte..... brengt je ook bij jezelf .....even een adempauze ....koester de fijne ..mooie momenten / dagen tesamen ....om je verdriet te dragen .....knuffel ... :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Heel veel sterkte gossie ... die stilte ... went nooit

knuffel

----------


## christel1

Bovy, Boy of Boya, je gaat de boel hier toch weer niet komen verzieken met je hypochondrie ? Stop er aub mee met aandacht zoeken die je niet nodig hebt, er zijn ergere dingen in het leven..

----------


## sietske763

beetje stil en verdrietig...........herinneringsdag.

----------


## christel1

Veel liefs Sietske, moet niet aangenaam zijn zo'n herinneringsdag...

----------


## christel1

Vandaag effe kl... gevoel, mijn rug, heup... ik kan geen 100 meter meer stappen, nu tel ik echt de minuten af tot ik woensdag naar de ortho kan gaan.... dit is echt geen leven meer te noemen.

----------


## sietske763

sterkte lieve chris............tjee, wat moet jij toch altijd veel verdragen....!!

----------


## christel1

Er zijn ergere dingen in het leven Sietske ook al is het nu wel effe balen.... zal me gewoon kalm moeten houden maar toch proberen om nog wat te bewegen ook al is het moeilijk nu...

----------


## Neetje

@sietske en Christel ... sterkte beiden

Ik zie allemaal happy gezinnetjes voorbij komen en andere mensen die blij zijn ... hoe doen ze dat toch, dat wil ik ook?  :Confused:

----------


## sietske763

snap je wel hoor Neetje......
maar ik ga toch maar wat ondernemen......anders wordt mijn dag ""beheerst""
miss. ook beter voor jou?? gewoon gaan??
en verkijk je niet hoor...........al die happy gezinnetjes zijn vaak niet zo happy, allemaal buitenkant, net zoals niemand aan jou zal zien dat het niet zo goed met je gaat...
sterkteknuffel van mij!!!

----------


## christel1

Neetje 
Ieder huisje heeft zijn kruisje en het is niet omdat sommige mensen "uiterlijk" happy en blij zijn dat ze het nog zijn als ze thuiskomen en de deur achter zich dicht trekken, daar spelen zich soms drama's af.... het dingen is, jij durft er hier openlijk voor uitkomen, andere mensen durven dit misschien niet en blijven zitten met hun frustraties en bekommernissen en geen kat die het weet... Komaan man, ga nog gezellig een terrasje doen deze avond, het is koninginnedag, feest in NL, geniet ervan ook al is het maar van op afstand, neem je scooter en rijdt de deur eens uit, het is goed weer buiten, geniet ervan ook al is het misschien in stilte.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb mezelf even goed aangepakt en ben naar de stad geweest!
op terrasje wat gedronken en een heerlijke griekse maaltijd naar binnen gewerkt.
heeft me toch wel goed gedaan, heb tenminste niet iedere 5 min. op de klok gekeken, wat ik andere jaren wel doe...

dat bedoel ik Neetje......voor een langsloper lijkt er een gelukkige vrouw te zitten..........nee dus.....dus alles is echt niet wat het lijkt!!

----------


## Neetje

Heel goed sietske, ik heb n beetje mijn huishouden gedaan ...

... ben blij dat ik niet naar 'het terras' ben gegaan, want lees

*Pijnacker* - Op het Raadhuisplein in Pijnacker is een persoon gewond geraakt bij een steekpartij. De politie heeft een verdachte aangehouden.

De politie meldde dat de vermoedelijke dader zich verschanste in de toiletten bij restaurant het Witte Huis. Naar verluidt is hij door een kleine politiemacht overmeesterd. Het slachtoffer is met spoed vervoerd naar het ziekenhuis.

3FM DJ Gerard Ekdom heeft zijn optreden meteen afgebroken. Omdat er heel veel mensen op de been zijn wordt het feest momenteel rustig afgebouwd.

Koninginnedag is naar verluidt verder vooral gezellig en goed verlopen in Pijnacker en Nootdorp. Duizenden mensen waren vandaag op de been in de dorpskernen.

Leuk hoor koninginnedag in dit dorp

----------


## Shadow

Aan Bovy

Bovy of je gaat naar een arts, maar ga hier alsjeblieft geen zinloze kreten uitslaan.
Op Christel haar bovenstaande reactie op je schrijven, geef je geen reactie, je gaat door met aandacht vragen, met de kreten die jij uitslaat kunnen de mensen niets.
Wil jij Bovi, dat de mensen je serieus nemen stop je hiermee, en zoek je hulp voor je problemen.

----------


## jolanda27

Het is een prachtige dag en ik heb een prijs gewonnen.  :Big Grin: 
Hardstikke leuk, ik ben benieuwd naar het boek.  :Wink: 

Een ieder, geniet van het weer. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

> hoi ik ben erg bang ik heb gezond heids klachten


WELKE Klachten ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

ohhhhhh help, nee raimun............
weet wat je zegt.............anders brandt hij weer los........
hij verveelt zich.............vakantie.............laat m lekker met zichzelf gaan spelen!

----------


## Raimun

@ sietske ....
bij mij moet je altijd naar alles kijken wat er staat sietske !! ...
ook de gekke gezichten die ik plaats ( deze keer was het sarcastisch haha !! )

----------


## sietske763

ja.................dacht ik al...........maar wilde ook ff meepraten.... :Big Grin: 
(let op mn poppetje....... :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## christel1

Raimun, negeren die koter, peuter, klein kind, komt de boel weer es verzieken met zijn hypochondrie want dat is nou echt het enige wat hij heeft hoor.... :-) 
Gossie, kan je het verdriet om je papa een beetje plaatsen ? Voel met je mee hoor... dikke virtuele knuffel van mij

----------


## gossie

vandaag voelde ik me ontheemd, kon mijn draai niet vinden. Dat mijn vader overleden is, daar heb ik vrede mee.
Maar mijn ritme, als die er al was, kon ik vandaag niet vinden.  :Embarrassment: Een beetje in de tuin bezig geweest. Zo nu en dan op deze site geweest, om terug te lezen. Vanmorgen kwam ik die reactie tegen van "bovy" maar kon niet gelijk reageren, ik vond het niets zeggende zin........
Maar ik wil jullie wel bedanken voor jullie steunende berichten.
liefs van Gossie

----------


## christel1

Gossie, 
Daarvoor zijn we er wel om je nu te steunen in deze moeilijke tijd, een papa verliezen is niet niks, je hebt er maar 1 en ik zou ook graag mijn papa nog eens vastpakken en zeggen hoe graag ik hem zie of gezien heb maar ik kan het ook niet meer en dat laat altijd een leegte na en ik was een echt papa's kindje.... 
En ja Bovy is een ander verhaal.... hopelijk verdwijnt hij weer snel van het toneel, wordt aan gewerkt hoor...

----------


## christel1

Bovy, jij hebt geen gezondheidsklachten, je bent mentaal gestoord en stop nu eindelijk met de boel hier weer te verzieken aub... laat je eindelijk eens opnemen op psychiatrie, daar hoor je thuis met je GEZONDHEIDSKLACHTEN....

----------


## Raimun

> hoi ik heb gezond heids klachten


dat is niet te verwonderen .. je zou van minder zeeziek worden  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

boyy; :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: (wat zal dit poppetje nou betekenen.....haha raimun, je hebt me een nieuwe hobby gegeven, poppetje spelen!)

----------


## christel1

De guillotine staat klaar, bijna klaar om te vallen :-)

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ik krijg de slappe lach van al de reactie's hier.  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

:Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

ik ook....: :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: D

----------


## sietske763

haha gossie............zelfde tijd.

denk aan je hoor gossie.....heb gelezen hoe het gaat, sterkte lieverd!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo, hallo, wij zijn de heidezangers, eigenlijk behangers... tra,la, la enz. enz.

----------


## sietske763

haha die boyy,
eigenlijk moet ik je gewoon negeren...........klein kind!
maar ik speel wel ff met je hoor, want ik veveel me toch;;;p :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
nou weer voor even tevreden???

----------


## gossie

Ohhhhhhhh Jeeeeeeeeeeee, en nu Boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?????????????//

----------


## sietske763

> hoii hallooooo ik heb gezondheids klachten


he wat toevallig..................ik ook...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Boyy,

Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat je een prachtig plaatje hebt neergezet...helemaal top, bewandel vooral het lichtblauwe pad, je leeft nu in het donker en dat is ongezond!!!!  :Frown: 
je hebt een heleboel gezondheidsklachten maar als je "NIET" vertelt waar je bang, angstig of verdrietig om bent dan kan "niemand" je helpen!!!!
als je "oprecht" bent dan zullen mensen je hier steunen, als je "POPPENKAST" speelt dan ben je hier op het verkeerde adres....
ik wens jou tot slot een hele prettige, gezonde, en vooral zonnige dag toe..een zon verwarmt ons "Hart"  :Embarrassment:  en komen we soms op wat positievere gedachten...sterkte, want ondanks mijn persoonlijke mening omtrent jou geloof ik nog in iets goeds, alleen dat zien "wij" niet!!! belazer de boel niet, maar vertel wat je dwars zit! over en out.... :Big Grin: 
Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Ik lees hierboven hoe jij je voelt  :Frown: 

Als je zolang en uren bij je vader hebt doorgebracht dan komt er nu wel opeens een stilte...soms weet je niet eens misschien hoe je de dag gaat invullen...ik zie hetzelf als een amputatie...je bent iets kwijt geraakt/verloren en dat komt nooit meer terug...wat blijft zijn al je herrinneringen dus eigenlijk is hij niet weggegaan...hij is er nog alleen zijn stoel is leeg, zijn stem hoor je niet meer, maar misschien wel soms als je heel stil en alleen bent met je gedachten!  :Embarrassment:  het is allemaal zo onwerkelijk...in een korte tijd gebeurd er zoveel dat moet je allemaal een plekje geven...moeilijk en verdrietig en eenzaam is dat...hij wordt gemist door velen, maar het is "jou" vader en dat is onvervangbaar....
Sterkte lief mens, ik leef met je mee....een goede dag gewenst....
Liefs van mij...Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk. Ben lekker aan het oppassen tot kwart over 11. Ondertussen flink aan de bak met school en huiswerk enzo! Na de vakantie 3 opdrachten uitvoeren op stage, en dan moet ik nog 1 opdracht en dan ben ik gewoon klaar voor dit jaar! Hoezo ik ga het dit jaar niet halen-_-' stupid school! Maargoed!

Gisteren ben ik gezellig naar de stad (Groningen) geweest. Had bij de H&M een super mooie blazer gevonden was die niet in mijn maat! Hoezo oneerlijk. Maargoed. Zaterdag is er een braderie vlak bij ons ga ik daar wel kijken bij de kledingkraampjes naar een blazer! En anders kan ik em altijd nog bestellen op internet! 

Tsja en verder zijn de stad doorgekrost met de bussen haha. Zijn even richting matrini ziekenhuis geweest, omdat daar ook het gebouw staat waar ik volgende week dinsdag heen moet voor die psychiater... Hoezo ik ben geen controle freak?! Haha. Maargoed nu weet ik wel waar ik heen moet volgende week=) Was ik anders ook wel uitgekomen maargoed controle he. Kan ik nu weer een beetje normaal slapen. Haha

Vanochtend werd ik wakker en toen dacht ik van o jee moet uit ned moet straks naar stage toe. en ga eerst even met 4 kinderen op de pc en moet even kijken wat ik ga doen aan extra rekenen blablabla. Toen kwam ik eens tot besef van goh het is toch vakantie? Haha 

Fijne dag verder allemaal! Hoop dat de zon een beetje hoop mag geven

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Okey, Toch nog een domper op deze dag.... Verrekte last van me lies en me knie=(=( Wordt der gestoord van!

----------


## Ilonaa

Hee hee!

Hoe is het hier?

Alweer heel lang niet geweest nog steeds om dezelfde reden... 

Met mij gaat het op t moment wel redelijk! Veel pijn dat nog wel.

Revalidatiecentrum is een beetje weg omdat ik niet echt geloof in de diagnose die is gesteld, en dus ben ik teruggestuurd naar mn arts nu moet ik daar 7 mei weer heen... Totaal geen zin in maarja!. Ik kan die pijn gewoon echt niet hebben... het word juist meer ipv minder maargoed.! 

OOOIT komt het goed hoop ik...

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft, Veel beterschap, sterkte of eh ja succes .

Dikke knuffel voor iedereen..


Veel lieffs
Ilona

----------


## christel1

Dolfijnjorien, prettig gestoord is ook soms leuk hoor..... maar die lies, daar moet je HA je toch wel eens voor doorverwijzen hoor, is het nog altijd die bobbel die je parten speelt ? 
Vandaag toch bij de orthopedist geraakt, moet al beginnen met steunzolen te dragen en mijn dochter ook, we hebben alle 2 te holle voeten. 
Dan moet ik op 16 mei terug voor een hele resem foto's van mijn bekken, onderrug, mijn 2 heupen, mijn 2 voorvoeten (halve voeten dus) en een echo van mijn teen. 
Blijkt dat mijn grote teen aan het vergroeien is, weet niet goed hoe ik het moet uitleggen maar er is kraakbeen aan het komen waar het niet moet komen en volgens de orthopedist is daar weinig aan te doen, op de duur gaan mijn 2 dikke tenen gewoon stijf worden en gaan die niet meer kunnen afrollen maar dan ga ik wel eens naar een ander ziekenhuis in Turnhout waar onze befaamde tenendokter zit die ons Suske en mij de vorige keer ook geholpen heeft want ik zie het niet zitten dat ik mijn dikke tenen niet meer ga kunnen gebruiken, dat is wel het steunpunt van mijn lichaam zelle waar hij over bezig is. 
En dan moet ik daarna langs gaan bij 2 orthopedisten, eerst bij degene die mijn heupprothese geplaatst heeft en die gaat dan ook naar mijn knie kijken en dan bij de andere die naar mijn teen gaat kijken... dit wordt echt een heel leuke maand, nog 3 keer bij de cardio, 1 keer steunzolen gaan halen samen met mijn dochter en dan diezelfde dag nog 2 orthopedisten raadplegen voor mijn rug, heupen, knie en tenen wtf.... en die orthopedist begint daar aan mijn knie te draaien en zegt denk dat het niks is en dan draait hij anders, oei ik denk dat er toch iets verkeerd zit...; man man hij moet wel weten wat hij wilt zeker ? Die denkt nu toch niet dat ik tramadol zit te slikken als het niet echt nodig is..... 't is ne rare kwiet, de andere voor mijn heup heb ik veel meer vertrouwen in hoor.... en die doet dan ook knieën oef maar toch weer nog 2 weken wachten omdat beide orthopedisten er gelijkertijd moeten zijn om te overleggen, 'k zal een specialleke zijn zeker ??? Maar verder gaat alles prima hoor, voorlopig toch nog....

----------


## christel1

Sorry Ilonaa, net op hetzelfde moment gepost, veel succes en minder pijn met de therapie en bij de artsen.... same thing hier, veel slecht, weinig goed

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve MC leden/vrienden.....

Ik wil jullie allemaal één voor één heel veel sterkte toewensen met alles. Ik ben momenteel iets minder aanwezig daar ik me wat minder goed voel, moe en ook heel veel pijn. Ik denk aan jullie allemaal  :Embarrassment:  en hoop van harte dat het allemaal goed komt met jullie pijn/zorgen.....


Lieve mensen tot later, en hou jullie goed hé!!


Mijn moeder heeft ondertussen de kliniek mogen verlaten, en is redelijk goed met haar. Ze moet het nog wel rustig aan doen. 


heel veel liefs do xxx



@Boyy,


Man man man.....wat als er met jou echt iets aan hand is dat gaat niemand jou meer geloven!! ik word echt misselijk van je man "weet je dat"!!! Degoutante aansteller!!! :Mad: 


Laat zieke mensen aub met rust en verdwijn....!! ziekelijke mens!! :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Verzorg je een beetje he... hopelijk heb je snel je uitslag van couckiemonster en hopelijk kan hij toch iets voor jou betekenen en kan hij je toch een beetje helpen. En maak je niet druk om dat monster hierboven, word aan gewerkt...

----------


## sietske763

nou, nou...........als Do boos wordt..............dan moet er wel heeeeeeeeeeel wat gebeuren!!!
dat is wel zo,n geduldige lieverd.....dus dat zegt heel wat!!
zo snel mogelijk bannen!

lieve Dootje, meissie......het zit jou de laatste tijd ook niet mee.....weet dat we veel om je geven en hier zooooo blij zijn met JOU!!!
ik zal iedere dag wel aan je denken(dat weet je) en hoop je nog wel te zien tussendoor op FB en hyves!
love you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sietske763

@christel.................pffffffffffff weet echt niet hoe ik nu op jou post moet reageren....
pos; krakende karren leven het langst.........(nl spreekwoord)
wat een toestand, is er eigenlijk wel iets aan/in jouw lijf dat het wel goed doet???
als ik deze dingen van de afgelopen jaren met jou eens op een rijtje zet in mn hoofd....dan durf ik echt nooit meer te klagen.....wat heb ik dan een prima leven ondanks mn klachten die bij jou echt in het niet vallen.
weet niets anders te zeggen dan; sterkte, lieffie!

----------


## Shadow

Ik voel me vandaag niet okee, veel last van de MS en m,n Reuma

Dolfijnjorien, Iloona, Dodito en Christel jullie heel veel sterkte

----------


## christel1

Sietske, mijn grijze cellen werken nog goed... dat is toch ook al iets he ????

----------


## sietske763

hahahahaa, dat zeg jij..................!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neetje

*WIJ ZIJN AJAX, WIJ ZIJN DE BESTE!*

Ik ben blij vanavond  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

nou............zie je......zo kan een slechte dag toch nog goed eindigen...........!!
mijn man zit nu bij twente..........
is ajax nou kampioen geworden dan??
krijg er soms iets van mee....dat ze afgelopen zondag al kampioen konden zijn, maar er was geloof ik een andere ploeg(eindhoven ofzo??)die dan moest verliezen........dus hadden ze zondag tegen twente wel gewonnen maar nog geen kampioen...
nu dus wel??? of alleen gewonnen?(snap geen bal van voetbal en vind er ook niets aan.........alhoewel ik een paar x per jaar bij twente zit........als zoon niet mee kan met mn man.
de sfeer daar is leuk.....en die liedjes........verder niets!, oh ja..de zak patat daarna

----------


## Neetje

Een zak patat smaakt altijd, maar je hebt het idd goed meegekregen. Vanavond is het officieel, Ajax kampioen. 

Kon ik wel gebruiken vandaag  :Wink: 

En ik denk dat je man niet zo n best humeur zal hebben, twente verloor namelijk

----------


## sietske763

heb wel begrepen dat het voor twente reeel gezien, niet mogelijk was om kampioen te worden zoals 2 jaar geleden..........dus denk niet dat hij er mee zit!
dus jij bent een ajaxiet....ga je nog naar de huldiging dan??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Ilona, "welkom" veel sterkte met alles wat je nog mag en moet ondergaan.... :Embarrassment: 

Christel: wat een gedoe meid in al die ziekenhuizen met je pijnlijke lijf...ik hoop dat het toch op den duur wat beter kan gaan met je tenen..een heel belangrijk onderdeel, ons hele lichaam staat erop..Veel sterkte de komende weken... :Wink: 

Dootje: fijn dat je mama weer thuis is, dat is goed nieuws...Jou wens ik wederom veel goeds toe en op den duur minder pijn...hou je haaks... :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: Gefeliciteerd - Ajax  :Big Grin:  prettig dat je blij was gisteravond, dat klinkt mooi, want je had het moeilijk de laatste tijd...je dondert altijd 2 stappen terug en dan klim je er weer 1 omhoog...hou je haaks  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: Hoi daar...het eten bij de Griek klonk lekker, en nu je zak patat...we kunnen wel samen eten, dat past prima  :Big Grin:  het klinkt altijd erger bij andere mensen, maar geloof mij, "jij" hebt ook genoeg meegemaakt...niemand wil met elkaar ruilen.... :Wink: 

ik vindt het erg wat ik allemaal hier hoor, en uiteraard wens ik iedereen een goede dag toe met veel minder pijn, een beetje afleiding kan soms goed doen, en vaak is het prettig en fijn om hier op MediCity elkaar te steunen, dat geeft een " band "

Shadow: MS en Reuma is geen kleinigheid...Sterkte, elke dag is er 1 maar soms is het moeilijk om positief te zijn...warme groet.... :Smile: 

Dolfijntje: je bent druk geweest meid....goed dat je alvast het zieken huis bekeek waar je heen moet volgende week....ik deed dat vroeger ook als ik niet wist waar ik moest zijn voor iets!!!  :Big Grin:  pluk de dag meissie en sterkte met je lies...wordt je er al aan geholpen? na de dokter gaan als het te erg wordt...ik ben er via fysio in het verleden vaak aan geholpen...laatst had ik er ook weer last van, dan loop ik als een Chinees meisje met kleine stapjes voorwaarts... :Stick Out Tongue:  ha,ha,...je kunt dan geen lange stappen maken en lange wandelingen met de hond...doegieeeeeeeeeeeee maar het is pijnlijk....succes met de school...fijn dat het vakantie is....

niemand vergeten??????????????????????

dag allemaal....dag Suske, Raimun, ...

Liefs van Elisa en een dikke knuffel  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@Neetje haha je was niet de enige die blij was dat Ajax kampioen was geworden! Mijn zwager ook al! De hele familie van mijn vriend zijn allemaal voetbal liefhebbers en iedereen voor een andere club haha. Altijd erg gezellig om daar voetbal te kijken dus! 

@Elisa
Ja ben altijd erg druk idd. Ja ik ben echt zo'n controle freak die alles wil weten waar het staat. Maar this een vet groot gebouw dus heb al nachtmerries gehad dat ik daar verdwaal enzo haha. Maar ben wel zenuwachtig voor het gesprek hoor.... This nu der op of der onder qua medicatie... 
Ja en last van me lies, ach mijn huisarts doet er niks aan. Volgende week meot ik toch naar mijn therapeut voor me rug dus wie weet kan hij der wel iets aan doen. Ik hoop het wel trouwens! Maargoed. Ja ik heb het door emt de hond lopen is geen suc6 dan hoor. Gisteren moest ik de hond wel uitlaten, maar toch. 

Vandaag alweer wezen oppassen. Of nouja ik ben nog aan het oppassen. Toen ik vanochtend wakker werd was ik zooo duizelig niet normaal. Nu heb ik het gevoel van joh het gaat al ietsjes beter. Verder nog steeds last van me knie en me lies. Mijn mama heeft vanochtend een kniebandage gehaald! Was die andere van mij kwijt. En dat helpt vaak toch wel even tegen pijn in je knie. 
Zo nu ga ik nog even kijken wat ik ga doen. Moet nog tot 3 uur oppassen. Vervolgens ga ik naar me mams nog ff spullen ophalen. Dan komt om kwart voor 5 een vriendin bij mij alvast voor vanavond. 
En vanavond gezellig een oriflame party=)=) Gezellig met allemaal maskertjes enzo haha :Big Grin:  Heb bij de overbuurman nog een paar stoelen gevraagd voor te lenen. Ik wordt later zo'n leuke buurvrouw, gewoon omdat dat kan! Haha=)

Fijne dag allemaal! 
Liefs,

----------


## jolanda27

Jeetje, er is hier flink gepost in één dag tijd. 
Ik sluit mij even aan bij het verhaal van Elisabeth, even geen fut om overal op te reageren.
Deze week is een goede kennis van mij overleden aan een hersentumor. Het was een vriendin van mijn beste vriendin (kunnen jullie er nog uit wijs).
Ik ben ook aangeslagen, want mijn vriendin is natuurlijk heel verdrietig.  :Frown: 
Wij zijn samen vaker een dagje erop uit getrokken. 
Wat is het toch onwerkelijk soms. Hoe ouder je wordt, hoe meer mensen je verliest. Niet leuk. 

Wens iedereen veel sterkte met alles. Dikke knuffel, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Innige deelneming voor de vriendin van je vriendin, sterven aan zo een verschrikkelijke ziekte is erg, heel erg...

----------


## gossie

Jolanda ik kan me goed voorstellen dat het jou ook wat doet. Als een vriendin van jou vriendin overlijdt. Want daar zijn vriendinnen toch voor.! Elkaar troosten, steunen. Sterkte Jolanda, en ook voor jou vriendin.

----------


## christel1

De guillotine is gevallen, yes yes yes, Bovy kan ons het leven niet meer zuur maken met zijn gezeik dus voel ik me happy en blij hoor.... dus iedereen kan weer op zijn 2 oren slapen se en al zijn postings zijn blijkbaar ook verdwenen oef.... moeten we al die rommel niet meer lezen.... 
Help ik voel me niet goed, ik heb gezondheidsklachten :-)

----------


## dotito

Ben ik blij dat dat ziekelijk mannetje  :Confused:  weg is pff.... :Wink: 


Vandaag voel ik me helemaal op heb vannacht weeral heel de nacht geen oog toe gedaan. Vanmorgen toen mijn ventje moest werken maar opgestaan en daarna maar even in de zetel gaan liggen. Voor de rest zeer leuk weekend gehad, ventje had enkele dagen verlof. Maar was een weekend met veel pijn en vermoeidheid.


@Christel,

Wanneer kan je juist naar die dokter?

----------


## dotito

@sietske nou, nou...........als Do boos wordt..............dan moet er wel heeeeeeeeeeel wat gebeuren!!!
dat is wel zo,n geduldige lieverd.....dus dat zegt heel wat!!
zo snel mogelijk bannen!

lieve Dootje, meissie......het zit jou de laatste tijd ook niet mee.....weet dat we veel om je geven en hier zooooo blij zijn met JOU!!!
ik zal iedere dag wel aan je denken(dat weet je) en hoop je nog wel te zien tussendoor op FB en hyves!
love you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Dank je wel lieve schat voor je mooie woorden......doet me echt deugd dit te lezen  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:  kan ik nu goed gebruiken want voel me al een paar dagen wat minder, maar dat komt wel ooit is goed zeker!!! love you to darling.......  :Embarrassment:  xxxxxx



En ja heb redelijk wat geduld....maar Te is Te hé!!! Wat ben ik blij dat die ZOT weg is pff.... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Graag gedaan Do om die kwiet hier weg te krijgen... het werkte ook behoorlijk op mijn zenuwen hoor... 
Ik mag de 16de naar de 2 orthopedisten, ze moeten er allebei gelijk zijn want ze hebben alle 2 hun eigen specialiteit, de ene in heup en knieproblemen de andere in voetproblemen maar daar heb ik minder vertrouwen in, de arts waar ik bij ging is nu aan het werk in een ziekenhuis in Turnhout maar als het echt moet maak ik daar bij hem wel een afspraak hoor, de afstand doet er niet toe, liever dat dan binnen een paar jaar met 2 stijve dikke tenen rondlopen die ik niet meer kan bewegen, dan maakt de afstand voor mij niet uit, als ik maar iemand heb die me brengt en die me komt halen, bezoek is echt niet nodig, mijn gezondheid gaat voor. Voor mijn rug heb ik ook in Bonheiden gezeten, was ook niet naast de deur maar wel met de beste neurochirurg van het land, voor mijn hart in Aalst en voor mijn ME/CVS heb ik in Jan Portaels in Vilvoorde gezeten, al moet ik het hele land doorkruisen, voor mij geen probleem als ik maar een arts heb die me helpt. Morgen eens googelen waar onze befaamde tenendokter zit en al gelijk een afspraak maken se, ons ventje vond het ook beter dat ik niet langer wachtte.. 
Jij moet de 16de naar ons couckiemonster zeker ??? wens je alvast veel succes en kunnen we 's avonds ervaringen uitwisselen hoop ik toch... vandaag ging het iets beter met de nodige dosis tramadol maar ja het is dat of niet meer kunnen lopen of stappen of gelijk wat doen in het huishouden, ben wel een beetje suf nu maar misschien slaap ik dan beter. Mijn dochter neemt nu dormiplan of zoiets op basis van valeriaan extract, past goed bij haar want haar naam is Valérie... en ze slaapt zoals een roos nu, is wel redelijk prijzig, zal morgen eens kijken bij etos of kruidvat in NL of dat ze daar ook zo iets hebben op basis van dat kruid. 
Nog een fijne avond en nacht iedereen xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik kan mij voorstellen dat jij je suf voelt Christel....Tramadol is niet niks natuurlijk en jij slikt dacht ik de 100 mg? lekker pittig  :Big Grin: 

Wat Boyy betreft  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik geloof eigenlijk altijd wel dat iemand iets goeds in zich heeft...je wordt namelijk niet zo geboren..ik ben benieuwd na het verhaal hier achter, waarom hij zo tegendraads is...maar enfin mijn vingers "jeukten" ook!!!  :Big Grin:  als iemand hier de boel verstoort dan kan je maar beter verdwijnen...

Hoe ik mij voel? ik ben suf van de migrainepil....ik kwam om 7.15 uur mijn bed uit...ohhh mijn hoofd knalt uit elkaar...pil erin gesodemieterd, Bhody ( de hond) een aai over zijn bol gegeven en ben het bed maar weer ingedoken tot 8.30 uur....pffffffffffff een latertje dus, maar het kon niet anders, ik voelde mij een zombie  :Frown:  nu gaat het stukken beter, het medicijn slaat aan, maar dit is al de 3e dag....wel wat veel....de wandeling naar buiten doet mij goed...de rest van mijn lichaam protesteert ook behoorlijk dus moet ik nog effe in model trekken om er straks weer fris uit te zien!  :Smile: 

een goede rustige dag gewenst..... :Embarrassment:  Groetjesssssssss

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve elisa, parel, zo ga ik je voortaan noemen,

he parel, wat een gedoe die migraine van jou.....ja dat maakt je een zombie,
kijk je wel uit dat je niet te vaak die migraine pillen neemt.....
ben vroeger voor mn migraine naar migraine neuroloog geweest(had bijna iedere dag koppijn of migraine...
bleek dat ik een med. afhankelijke migraine had ontwikkeld en moest 2 weken afkicken van de pijnstillers...
dat is dus het gevaar....vandaar mijn ""waarschuwing""
na dat afkicken is mijn migraine zeer zeker veel minder geworden,
een goed preventief middel is atacand 8 mg eerst 2x dgs en later voldoet 1x dgs..
als ik jou was zou ik dat eens proberen..wel zeggen dat het een advies is van een ""migraine neuroloog"" daar weinig HA weten dat atacand tegen koppijn werkt.
succes meid!

voel me prima, ondanks dat het ""uitvaart dag herinnering is......alle vlaggen hangen hier in de straat ""half stok""
ik doe gewoon alsof het voor mijn man is...

ben vandaag echt goed bij de tijd, heeeeeeeerlijk geslapen, dan gaat het altijd goed.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Het lijkt wel vrijdag de 13de vandaag bij mij thuis=(

Werd gebeld door de garage,, auto van me vriend was redelijk klaar,, maar waarschijnlijk binnen kort weer stuk omdat er iets miste ofzo.
Wasmachine doet eht nu niet.. Is vast een logische verklaring voor.. 
Was bezig met stage om dingen te lamineren blijkt dat het spel doorzichtig is. Dus als je goed kijkt weet je wat de antwoorden zijn... 
En wou net een broodje smeren dus ik stap van de bank af.. Slaapt mijn voet dus ik loop ook nog eens een paar stappen door.. DOM nu is die een paar keer dubbel geklapt en doet nu zoo verrekte zeer om op te staan. Heb wel vaker dat ik me voet dubbel krijg of verstap ma AUW

Dus ik ga vandaag op de bank zitten en niks doen. This net vrijdag de 13de 
OMG

----------


## christel1

Er is nu iets nieuws op de markt, exedrin tegen migraine en mijn zoon neemt dit en het helpt wel degelijk en hij wordt er niet suf van, in B enkel maar verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek, kost iets van een 8 euro voor 20 of 30 pillen, ben er niet zeker van. Vroeger nam ik migraine kranit of ook kranit nova maar er zou een bestanddeel ingezeten hebben dat zogezegd slecht was voor de gezondheid.... volgens mij hebben ze dit gewoon van uit de markt genomen omdat het te goed werkte tegen migraine. 
Ja Elisa, tramadol is redelijk zwaar maar ik neem het enkel maar echt als het niet anders kan hoor, enkel voor mijn rug en heup als die opspelen, voor migraine moet je het al niet gaan nemen want dat werkt toch niet... 
Ik was deze morgen ook al keivroeg wakker, om 6 uur lag ik al wakker, ben dan maar opgestaan, thuis heb ik rolluiken die ik naar beneden kan doen en dan slaap ik veel langer, hier bij ons prinsje word ik wakker van het licht, zeker als ons konijntje vergeet van de gordijnen in de andere kamer dicht te doen... 
Jorien, jij hebt toch altijd pech he ? Voor hetzelfde geld was je voet gebroken, als er al niks aan is als je hem dubbel geplooid hebt als je voet sliep. Ik ben zo ooit eens van de bus gevallen eigenlijk, ik had niet gevoeld dat mijn been sliep en ik stapte van de bus en ik lag plat op de grond met mijne sammy en mijn valies... en serieuse zeer in mijn voet... en nee je mag het woord dom nooit gebruiken... zeg dan liever het is niet slim, klink positiever dan dom.... 
Nog een fijne dag iedereen en hopelijk geen ongevallen meer.

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb ooit die immigran spuiten gebruikt tegen migraine. Die zette je dan op je dijbeen en met n druk op de knop schoot die naald erin. Van die medicatie ben ik al snel afgestapt, ik werd er alleen maar beroerder van. Als ik migraine heb doe ik mijn ogen dicht en wacht tot die 'diamantjes' weg zijn, mijn gezichtsveld valt uit en de kant waar de mirgaine opkomt gaat tintelen en raakt gevoelloos. De hoofdpijn die daarop volgt kan ik wel mee leven, ibuprofennetje erin en klaar.

----------


## Suske'52

Ik lees hier vooral en ik denk na / zwijg .....................maar vndg lukt het me niet .....Heeft er iemand ervaring...... om een man achter het behang te plakken...... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  MIJN MAN !!!!!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## christel1

Oei niet echt suske, zou niet weten hoe je het moet doen... .misschien kan je hem onder de matras steken van je bed of in de kast met de deur op slot ???? Ik zal ons ventje opsluiten in de badkamer se als hij niet braaf is....

----------


## sietske763

hahahaa, heb vroeger toen ik nog jong en soms driftig was ooit de kastdeur achter mn man op slot gedraaid.........was zooo kwaad op hem...maar er kwam totaal geen reactie en dat vond ik ook niet leuk, dus ik weer stiekum kijken....zat hij gewoon rustig op een doos te wachten tot ik de deur weer open deed...nou ja...gaf me natuurlijk geen genoegen,
maar sus...miss werkt het bij jouw man wel.

----------


## Neetje

> Ik lees hier vooral en ik denk na / zwijg .....................maar vndg lukt het me niet .....Heeft er iemand ervaring...... om een man achter het behang te plakken...... MIJN MAN !!!!!!!


Zet hem maar een nachtje buiten, beetje stro er omheen, kan hij fungeren als vogelverschrikker  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Ik lees hier vooral en ik denk na / zwijg .....................maar vndg lukt het me niet .....Heeft er iemand ervaring...... om een man achter het behang te plakken...... MIJN MAN !!!!!!!


Dat is vrij eenvoudig Suske !!

Eerst ga je van dat 2m.breed papier kopen ( of je laat hem dat doen  :Wink:  )
Dan zet je hem in z'n blootje !
Vervolgens hem langs alle kanten goed inpappen (niet te gierig met de pap !!) ..
Je snijdt 'n strook papier af van +- 4 meter lang , dit zeer goed inpappen ,
vergeet ook de muur niet over 'n breedte van 3 à 4 meter in te pappen ! 

Nu plaats jij je man op de gewenste plaats tegen de muur , goed aandrukken !!.;en zeggen dat hij zich effe koest moet houden !! 

Het papier plak je vervolgens horizontaal over de hele zaak !!
Alles weer goed aandrukken en de luchtbellen naar de zijkanten toe met 'n borstel wegwerken .
Normaal gezien moet het dan gelukt zijn !! 
Jouw man is achter het behang geplakt !! :Cool: 

Als je dit alles nauwgezet gedaan hebt , ga je van hem geen last meer hebben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Succes ermee ....we horen de resultaten wel hé !!

----------


## gossie

heerlijk om zoiets te lezen.... "man" achter het behang plakken! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Die oplossing van Raimun zie ik letterlijk voor me....... :Smile:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar vandaag is het bevrijdingsdag, haal je hem er dan ook weer achter vandaan??????? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heerlijk om de bevrijdingsdag met lachen te beginnen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Misschien loopt mijn dag wat beter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha,Ha,...Raimun...jij kunt zo voor een Bouwbedrijf werken, jij hebt overal een technische oplossing voor...ik moest er om lachen...... :Big Grin:  doegieeeeeeeeeeeee

Suske: Grrrrrrrrrrrrr wat rot voor je....je bent "echt" heel boos.... :Mad: 
ik denk dat het "heerlijk" is als je eens echt kunt schreeuwen wat je van de situatie vind....soms kan een partner je bloed laten koken maar dan "niet" op het romantische vlak...even tekeer gaan en dan het huis verlaten en wat leuks gaan kopen voor jezelf, dat verdien je gewoon...je bent zijn vrouw, moeder, grootmama van je kleinkinderen en soms ben je het gewoon allemaal zat....zeuren, zaniken en zeiken kan de tegenpartij en de rest van het gezin, het wordt je teveel, want jij zit wel met een zeer lichaam en ellende en dan is de "energie helemaal op" !!!! en dan kun je hem wel een opdonder geven ( in gedachten) alhoewel ik sla gewoon op iemand zijn kop  :Big Grin:  niet te hard anders krijgt hij een hersenschudding...pffffffffffffffffffff gossiemikkie...we zijn een dag later....hoe is het afgelopen????? gaat het iets beter met jou? ik hoop het....
als de vrede is getekend, wordt het tijd om "samen" gezellig een hapje te eten...misschien kan hij jou uit eten nemen en laten zien dat hij "jou" waardeert ennnn verdiend!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Liefde betekent: ...in voor en tegenspoed.... :Wink:  ik hoop dat de zon vandaag weer voor jou schijnt Suske, vooral op Bevrijdingsdag!!!....
Liefs en een dikke zoen van mij..Elisa x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile:  christel  :Smile:  sietske  :Smile:  gossie  :Smile:  Elisa  :Smile:  Neetje  :Smile:  Raimun  :Smile:  DANK!!!!!  :Smile:  :Wink:  

Goeie suggesties ....zekers van Neetje ...Raimun .... Neetje ...eens lekker in de buiten -lucht ...s'nachts, met de regen ...zal hem wel terug bij zijn zinnen brengen ..... :Smile:  Raimun  :Big Grin:  ook een goeie ....maar wel wat veel werk ... :Big Grin:  ik denk dat ik meer behangpapier nodig heb ...gezien mijn man's omvang en het prijs -kaartje zou er me teveel aan zijn ..... :Frown:  :EEK!:  deze vind ik de beste ..... de andere zijn te braaf  :Wink:  sorry dames .... :Big Grin:  ...... nooit gedacht van reacties hierop te krijgen ....ik was/ben ... boos  :Mad:  .....ik moest ventileren .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ......

Jullie maken mijn dag goed ...... :Smile:  Elisa  :Smile:  hier wind-stil ......woord-stil ....... :Confused:  Ik heb engelen -geduld ...maar nu was het erover ..... :Wink:  :Mad:  Ik denk dat hij van zijn oude dag begint te weten ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zagen .....gelijk krijgen ....tegen-draads......enz.  :Frown:  :EEK!:  in één woord een oude vent ...!!!!! liefde /haat liggen kort bijeen zeggen ze .....gelijk hebben ze .. :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Oei Oei Suske komt de penopauze eraan bij je ventje dat hij over alles loopt te zeuren ? Laten zeuren hoor en je er niks van aantrekken. Heb je geen mp3 speler die je kan opzetten zodat je zijn gezeur niet moet aanhoren ? Mijn ventje krijgt soms ook neigingen waar ik me dood aan erger en dan denk ik, nu een latrelatie... misschien later ook zodat ik eens in mijn uppie kan zijn en geen gezeur meer moet aanhoren van niemand, niet van de kinderen want die zijn de deur al uit en niet van ventje als hij op mijn zenuwen werkt ? Zeker als we aan het autorijden zijn en we stoppen en ik kan niet uit de auto omdat hij weer al de deuren eens op slot gedaan heeft, daar erger ik me nu echt dood aan en aan zijn trein der traagheid... die heeft 's morgens meer dan een uur nodig om zich klaar te maken om buiten te gaan met de honden bbrrr ik sta op 5 minuten klaar.... en zo direct iets opruimen achter mij terwijl ik het best zelf kan doen dan kan ik hem ook achter het behang plakken hoor maar zal ik er ook wel nog moeten gaan kopen en ook aangezien zijn omvang zal ik zeker meer dan 1 rol nodig hebben... Mannen he.... 
Pff vandaag geen fut, veel geslapen in de zetel, zit nog in pyama, ja en nu is het de moeite niet meer om me aan te kleden dus zal het pyama dag blijven en tv dag...

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Hopelijk is het iets beter met je migraine zodat je wat kan genieten van je weekend..... :Smile:  geen lachertje hé migraine :Confused:  kan ik ook van meespreken. Jaren geleden toen ik nog enorm sukkelde heeft de neuroloog mij imitrex gegeven dat waren ook spuiten net zoals die van neetje. Nadeel was wel....dat die spuiten niet goed waren voor je bloedvaten/hart. Nu gebruik ik in acute gevallen almogran wel prijzig ik geloof 62 euro voor 12 pillen, maar die werken enorm goed. Preventief gebruik ik nu inderal en moet zeggen met zeer goed resultaat  :Wink: 


@Suske, 


Ja dat is minder hé dat je zo van die dagen hebt dat je je man tegen de muur wil plakken. Hoop dat het zo snel mogelijk overwaait.... :Wink:  



@Christeltje,


Ik hoop dat die orthopedisten voor jou iets kunnen betekenen, zodat je toch weer een beetje pijnloos door leven kan gaan. Weet je waar ook een goede orthopeed zit die zich enkel met handen en voeten bezig houd. Dr. Van Bouwel die zit in UZA (Edegem). Ze heeft ook een privé praktijk in Stabroek. En ik heb daar al zeer goede dingen over gehoord. Haar collega is ook een goede Dr. Van Gestel. Ze hebben mij beiden behandeld en geopereerd.


En voor u dochter voor te slapen op basis van kruiden moet je eens valeriaan forte proberen kan je zo krijgen in kruidvat en is niet zo duur. Neem ik soms ook eens. En dat past ook goed bij haar naam :Big Grin: 


En wat betreft dat couckiemonster dat is verzet naar de 30 mei. De kliniek heeft mij opbelt omdat hij de 16 mei naar een congres moet. 



@Sietske,


Heb de indruk dat je u de laatste tijd iets beter voelt... :Smile:  en dat je redelijk goed slaapt. Ben blij voor u lieve schat  :Embarrassment: 



En voor iedereen wens ik ook al het goede toe met heel veel sterkte/liefde/geluk....



Vandaag voel ik me pff...  :Frown: geen fut en ook te weinig geslapen. Heb het vandaag wel rustig aan gedaan. Heb wel een tiramisu gemaakt en een quiche, en vanavond ga ik de 2 laatste series zien van de serie Rome"spannend".


Voor iedereen een heel fijn weekend.... :Smile:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ha Do, 
Ik heb die valeriaan forte ook zien staan bij Kruidvat in NL maar durfde die niet goed te kopen omdat ik niet weet of deze hetzelfde effect heeft of hetgene ik in B koop bij de apotheek, er zat wel iets in van een 1200 mg in het potje van Kruidvat en was iets van een 11 euro maar weet nu niet meer hoeveel pillen erin zaten. 
Spijtig dat je afspraak met couckiemonster verzet is naar 30 mei maar ja hij gaat nu eenmaal veel naar congressen he, en zit dikwijls eens in het buitenland ervoor. 
Als ik een tweede opinie wil voor mijn tenen dan ga ik wel naar Turnhout gaan bij dr De Wachter, heeft ons Suske ook geopereerd aan haar tenen en mijn teen ook maar dat was wel in Dendermonde maar nu werkt hij in Turnhout in het ziekenhuis, is wel ver maar ik heb er wel veel vertrouwen in en als je zijn CV gelezen hebt dan weet je het wel wie je moet kiezen maar hij woont daar, normaal dat hij dan dichter bij huis wil gaan werken, kan hem wel begrijpen hoor. 
Verder heb ik ook geen fut vandaag, zit nog in pyama, en die ga ik aanhouden se, ik moet toch de deur niet meer uit, had wel zin om naar de ouwe zakkenfuif te gaan maar ik heb er echt de moed niet toe en dan ben ik morgen helemaal kapot... dus zal het een avond zetel worden en daarna mijn bed induiken.... 
Voor iedereen nog een fijne avond.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me verschikkelijk moe. De laatste paar weken slaap ik zeer slecht. En als ik slaap dan droom ik altijd zo raar.. Maargoed
Verder heb ik behoorlijk buikpijn. Was de afgelopen dagen vergeten dat ik beter geen lactose producten kon eten. Dus ja dat is de straf op het eten van lactose. Mijn vriend is nu naar zijn broer toe om daar voetbal te gaan kijken en ik zit lekker ingekakt op de bank. Aan de ene kant heb ik zin om iets creatiefs te gaan doen,, maarja heb hier de spullen niet in huis voor. En aan de andere kant vel ik me verschikkelijk moe en wil ik niks doen etc. 

Aankomende week wordt het druk.
Morgen naar school. Van 8.45-14.15
Dinsdag naar de psychiater. Zie daar verschikkelijk ttegen op. Al helemaal omdat ik niet weet wie het is, waar etc. etc.
Woensdag gezellig stage. Ga ik observeren en ik ga mijn eindopdracht uitvoeren. 's middags moet ik alles gaan verwerken en reflecteren zodat ik het de volgende dag kan inleveren. 
Donderdag weer gezellig stage=) En dna ga ik ook weer observeren. 's avonds ga ik dat uitwerken. 
Vrijdag stage, en 's middags met een nieuwe collega les geven in groep 6. en 's avonds mag ik weer naar mijn therapeut voor mijn rug :Smile: 
en zaterdag en zondag,, tsja ligt der aan of ik bij mijjn vriend ben of mijn ouders.

Fijne week alvast!

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Lastig hé dat je zo dat gevoel hebt dat je iets wilt doen, maar als je daar te moe voor bent"ken dat". Misschien beter wat uitrusten zodat je weer fris aan te week kan beginnen. Want zo te lezen heb je veel stages.....

Hopelijk klikt het volgende week zo wat met de psychiater dat is natuurlijk altijd afwachten?


Zal voor je duimen dat het meevalt....


Voor jou ook een fijne week hé  :Wink: 


Vandaag na lange tijd weer een beetje kunnen slapen en heb ook minder rugpijn he he..... Voor de rest word het hier een rustig dagje....ventje heeft weekend vandaar. Volgend weekend daarentegen beetje drukker!! Zaterdag naar mijn beste vriendin beetje bijpraten ect.....en meestal loopt dat daar ook uit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  en zondag moeten we naar een verjaardagsfeest van mijn ventje zijn petekind. Zal het weeral moeten bekopen, maar voor de fun heb ik het wel over  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

ja idd das erg lastig. Ja zit ook beetje te hangen vandaag op de bank enzo. Ja ik heb veel stage. Ik loop elke week 3 dagen stage tot het einde van het schooljaar. Maar dat vind ik neit erg, want van die kinderen krijg ik wel weer energie! 
Ja idd is altijd afwachten. Maar bij mij weten is het maar voor 1 gesprek. Alleen om te kijken of ik die antidepressieva mag. Dus this wel een beetje der op of der onder. En ik ben een vreselijke controle freak dus vind dit echt niet tof. Maarja! "rustig" afwachten maar weer!

----------


## dotito

Je kan niet meer doen hé dan afwachten.....niet alles hé dat je een controle freak bent! Probeer gewoon alles op je af te laten komen..... Ik weet het hoor makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan.... :Big Grin:  Ik was vroeger ook te perfectionistisch(schorpioen van sterrenbeeld :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) maar heb geleerd met ouder te worden alles een beetje te laten voor wat het is... :Wink: 

Fijn dat je van die kinderen energie krijgt..... :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  peno...penopauze ..... :EEK!:  dat is allang voorbij .... :Wink:  kuren ja .....ik voelde het 3 tal weken geleden aankomen ....hij vond zich oud ....als je naar zijn foto's van vroeger kijkt .............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mensen lief ..... :Confused:  ja, maar jij bent bijna 9 jaar jonger ....en zie eens.... jij bent nog niet zoveel veroudert ......................... :Confused:  :Mad:  help !!!!!!....crises  :Wink:  hij zegt : jij .... zou je beter kleden naar mijn leeftijd .... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  ik vind :  :Wink:  ik heb nog tijd genoeg ...voel me zoal genoeg gepensioneert met een oude zagevent .....  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  mensen ...mensen lief .....d'er zijn andere zorgen dan deze .............vind ik ...maar ja ...... :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## christel1

Ma suske toch, 
Nee dat is niet leuk te noemen, een man moet niet gaan zeggen hoe jij je moet gaan kleden, het is niet omdat hij 9 jaar ouder is dat jij je daarom ook 9 jaar ouder moet gaan kleden... Ik heb ook eens zo'n vriend gehad, heb hem na 8 jaar buitengekieperd... nu niet dat je dat moet gaan doen met je man he maar regeltjes volgen dat is ook niet voor mij weggelegd. 
Diene had samengewoond met een vrouw die 15 jaar ouder was dan hij en hij vond dat ik me ook zo moest gaan kleden... jeezes ik was 29 dus ging ik me zeker niet gaan kleden als een vrouw van meer dan 45 hoor.... en ineens moest ik maatpakjes gaan dragen... wtf ??? En op het strand moest ik van hem een badpak aan terwijl ik dat nooit gedragen had, zelfs geen bikini, enkel monokini.... En een minirok mocht niet meer, een topje mocht niet meer, altijd commentaar op wat ik droeg of deed, om fucking gek van te worden.... Nogal een geluk dat ik op mijn werk een kostuum moest dragen of hij was ook helemaal gek geworden met allemaal mannelijke collega's... 

Ik draag het liefste een jeansbroek en ik heb er ook nog het figuur voor waarom zou ik me dan in bommakledij gaan stoppen en ik draag zelfs nog skinnyjeans met mijn maatje 27 in jeans kan dat wel zeker ??? Moest ons ventje zoiets vragen dan vliegt hij gelijk de deur uit hoor... die ziet mij nog graag in bikini en short en topje ook al ben ik 50... en heel korte minirokken.... mijn benen mogen nog steeds gezien worden zeg ik dan... 

Uw ventje zou fier moeten zijn op zijn kokette madam ipv te zeiken dat je je ouder moet gaan kleden, mijn oudste zus is er ook 60 geworden, amai je moet zien hoe die er nog voorkomt, heel goed dus en die draagt ook nog korte kleedjes met een decoltée hoor... en die griet van mij, als die buiten de deur komt dan kijken alle mannen om.... dus allemaal niks van aantrekken.... binnenkort spreken we eens af in de zomer en dan kom ik af in minirok en sandalen en een sexy topje, trek je sexy outfit maar al aan dan.... gaan we mannen versieren in je dorp yes...

----------


## Suske'52

Lieve christel  :Big Grin:  héhé ....grappig hoor ....hij heeft verleden week met het trouwfeest nog gezegd ...moest ik willen..... dat er genoeg in de rij voor me zouden staan ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  mensen ..het intresseert me niet ...... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  de dag dat ik alleen val leef ik nog voor mijn klein/ kinderen....en mezelf ...met een paar vriendinnen ..... moest ik nu op stap gaan.............. ik denk dat hij mijn kuisheidsgordel aandoet ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ik vind hem wel oud worden op korte tijd ....maar ja ,bij een dokter wilt hem niet gaan .....zijn ogen zouden moeten getest worden ....maar zie je hem met een bril lopen ....nee , dat kan niet ..... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): zijn EGO spreekt .....help ????? Zijn mannelijkheid vind hem belangrijker ....viriel voorkomen .....ik zeg dan altijd ....ja... se ik mag nog zo mijn best doen ...maar je inhalen op leeftijd zal me nooit lukken .......dan begint den brombeer..... zijn monoloog ......sluit ik mijn oren.....alléé probeer ik toch ... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Tjonge jonge Suske, wat mannen allemaal kunnen zeggen????? ha,ha,ha.... :Big Grin:  stelletje eikels vindt ik het af en toe....( niet allemaal hoor?) 

dat kleedgedrag dat herken ik wel van lang geleden...de 1 zeikte welke lingerie kleur leuk is en hoe frivool het eruit moet zien, de ander koopt dingen, de volgende maakt het nog gekker..de laatste ex is een prachtige man...ik ben zeer op hem gesteld en we hebben een aparte vriendschap die monogaam is!  :Stick Out Tongue:  2 huizen hebben is fijn in mijn geval...soms kun je een haat/liefde verhouding hebben met iemand....je kan niet "met" hem en het is "saai" zonder mannen....hi,hi,...ik ben helaas nooit de man tegengenkomen die kon blijven en dat was verdrietig, mijn leven kreeg een andere wending, helaas kwamen er daardoor ook geen kinderen, maar enfin dat is niet anders! de ene vriend zegt: je bent "te aardig" de ander zegt nu: je bent " te druk" potverdikke....bekijk het allemaal maar stelletje lapzwansen  :Big Grin:  ik wil mijzelf zijn...ik heb gezegd....RUSTEN doe ik later in " DE KIST"  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  pfff wat een zeiksnor als je steeds zoiets tegen mij zegt....als bepaalde mannen alleen nog maar kunnen verzwelgen in hun pijn en ellende dan hoeven ze niet te vaak op mijn bank te gaan zitten...OPZOUTEN vandaag denk ik dan....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Mad:  ja Suske, ik hoop oprecht dat Uw man wakker wordt en gaat beseffen hoe waardevol het leven is...een beetje zeuren en klagen is soms heerlijk, maar daarna moeten we dankbaar zijn voor de dagen die we met elkaar kunnen doorbrengen want in deze tijd van grote economische crisis hebben we elkaar hard nodig...eten en drinken hebben we en de "LIEFDE" moeten we doorgeven aan elkander....dat houd ons in evenwicht....zo en nu mag de volgende spreken....hahahahahaha...sterkte Suske.....je bent "MOOI" zoals je bent.....
Liefsssssssssssssssss aan allen.....

----------


## jolanda27

De liefde, niets zo gecompliceerd als dat.

@ Suske,
Ik wens je heel veel wijsheid toe, hopenlijk is je wederhelft wat bij zijn positieven gekomen. 

Ik heb een heel fijn ontspannen (wel koud, brrr...) weekend gehad. 
We zijn naar Amersfoort geweest, mooie oude stad, prachtige oude panden. Kortom de batterij is weer opgeladen.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 

Wens iedereen een fijne dag vandaag.

----------


## sietske763

zat je in een hotel??
fijn dat het uitje je goed gedaan heeft!

----------


## Neetje

*houdt als man zijnde even zijn mond na het lezen van bovenstaande posts, maar wenst de dames wel veel sterkte  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

hahaa , jij bent een verstandige man, Neetje.....!

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Wat wil je nu met zoveel vrouwen om je heen.... :Big Grin:  kan je misschien beter je mond maar houden.... :Big Grin:   :Wink:  ha ha...


Mijn man zou me toch ook niet moeten zeggen hoe ik me moet kleden hoor  :Confused:  denk dat er dan ook snel ruzie zou zijn. Trouwens je moet iedereen in zijn waarde laten en zeker niet willen veranderen. Gelukkig is mijn ventje iets jonger dus zal dat niet snel gebeuren. Hij zegt soms van....kan je bv beter dat mini rokje niet pakken, maar ik zelf heb het liever iets langer.


@Suske,

Hoop dat hij snel wat minder gehumeurd is....want leuk is anders hé  :Frown:   :Wink:  En als hij teveel zaagt...doe dan eventueel oordopjes in  :Stick Out Tongue:  doe ik ook altijd als hier wat waait; en meestal is dat dan na een tijdje over. Ja...ze zeggen altijd in goede en slechte dagen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:  denk aan je... :Smile: 



Vandaag voel ik me redelijk mag niet klagen; zo dadelijk naar de kine zal me deugd doen want mijn nek kan het goed gebruiken.


Fijne dag nog  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ma Neetje, 
Ik zou wel graag het gedacht van een man eens willen horen hoor wanneer de vrouwen aan het zeuren zijn over hun wederhelft ;-) 
Do toch fijn dat je man zegt dat je beter het minirokje neemt ? Dat is een compliment en dat wil zeggen dat hij fier is op zijn vrouw en dat ze best gezien mag worden door een ander en dat hij al niet jaloers is.... ben blij dat ons ventje er ook zo over denkt hoor.. 
Mijn dochter zegt soms mama had je voor mij ook zo geen rokje kunnen meebrengen want dan pikt ze het gewoon in van mij, zelfde maat he... of een broek of een topje of een pull, 't is altijd zoeken waar mijn spullen liggen dus en nu het nichtje hier ook dikwijls komt logeren en de neefjes ook weet ik soms niet meer wat van wie is en ook mijn schoonzoon, man man wat een gedoe als ik de was moet sorteren maar de jongenskleren leg ik bij mijn zoon, de meisjeskledij bij mijn dochter en dan moeten ze zelf maar uitvissen wat van wie is... 

Vandaag ziekenhuisbezoek gehad, de verpleegster kon mijn ader niet vinden, 2 of 3 keer ernaast en ik maar op mijn tanden bijten, daarna heeft ze er toch een mannelijke collega bijgehaald en die prikte direct goed, oef maar het goedje is me niet goed bevallen, moest daarna direct onder de scanner, donderde ik daar al in slaap op het toestel, maar ik mocht toch niet bewegen, ben om 10u40 thuisgekomen en direct mijn bed in gedoken en geslapen tot kwart voor 4... was gewoon doodop en nu mag ik donderdag nog eens naar het ziekenhuis om kwart voor 9 (pfff zo vroeg) en maandag om half 10 en woensdag om 12u30 maar dan is het wel bij de orthopedist en niet bij de cardioloog...

----------


## Neetje

Hmm, ik weet niet of ik een objectieve mening kan geven over dit Christel. Zoals een ieder hier weet ben ik ruim een jaar geleden 'in de steek gelaten' op een asociale wijze, zomaar en zonder voor mij duidelijke redenen en de weken erna bleef ze maar doortrappen met kut opmerkingen, alsof ik een vreemde was. Ik weet nog steeds niet waarom zij dit zo gedaan heeft. 'Had' ze maar wat meer gezeurd tegen mij de periode ervoor, dan had ik in elk geval iets gehad om aan te kunnen werken, maar nee ... het gevoel was weg bij haar en dat terwijl ze 2 jaar lang alles deed om mijn hart te veroveren, toen het zover was trapte ze me de grond in. Ik weet nog altijd niet waar ik dit aan verdiend heb en ik heb er elke dag last van, de angsten, het vertrouwen, de vele vragen ... zo ben je erg close met elkaar en ineens ---> die stilte. 

Ik snap het niet. Ik heb haar in vertrouwen genomen, ze wilde dat ik dat deed ... daar zeurde ze wel over, maar ik gaf haar een kans en dus kregen we op die manier een hechte band, klaar om samen verder te gaan in het leven ... ze trapte me op mijn ziel en ze weet nog steeds niet wat een schade ze heeft aangericht hier (jullie weten het inmiddels wel).

Ik ben zelf een persoon die 'mensen' neemt, waardeert en respekteert zoals iemand is. Mocht ik ooit nog een vriendin krijgen aan wie ik mijn liefde kan geven en van wie ik liefde terugkrijg (deze zal echter na alle ervaringen van zeeeeeeeeeeeer goeie huize moeten komen vanwege mijn wantrouwen etcetera) zal er van mijn kant weinig gezeur komen. Ieder zijn/haar ding, maar wel rekening houden met elkaar, meningsverschillen heb je altijd, maar een relatie moet als basis bestaan uit 'Liefde en Respekt in goede tijden, maar zeker in slechte tijden' (en dan doel ik niet op ruzies onderling, maar situaties die gebeuren in het leven) 

Ik ben alleen en ik voel elke dag wat ik mis, wie ik mis en waarom ik het mis. Ik ben een gevoelsmens en ben slecht in rationeel denken en uitvoeren. Mijn hart spreekt, bij alles.

Kortom ... I Need Love To Give Love

----------


## Neetje

Vervolg:

Sommige mensen zoeken vaak iets bij de ander om over te zeuren wanneer ze OF een rotdag hebben OF niet meer gelukkig zijn in een relatie OF onzeker zijn mbt de relatie (de ander testen)

----------


## christel1

Heel mooi gezegd Neetje, respect en liefde moeten van 2 kanten komen anders zit er echt geen toekomst in.... Ik ben ook iemand die liever rechtuit is en zegt waar het op staat, van achterklap en roddelen hou ik echt niet.... Ben zo ook eens uitgevlogen tegen mijn vriend toen hij me eens zei dat alles niet meer was dan 10 jaar geleden.. toen voelde ik me ook gekrenkt en vernederd maar we hebben het kunnen uitpraten... hij zag wel dat er me iets dwars zat, na een half dagje geen klank en geen beeld wist hij wel dat hij ergens iets gezegd had wat me niet aanstond en ik ben dan eens flink uit mijn krammen geschoten en hij schrok wel hoor... en nu heb ik het soms ook nog moeilijk als hij een opmerking maakt ook al weet ik dat hij het niet zo bedoeld maar toch... Mannen en vrouwen, er is toch altijd een verschil, soms niet groot maar er zijn toch verschillen. En ik denk wel dat jij het hart op de juiste plaats hebt hoor.... daar mag je zeker van zijn...

----------


## gossie

Vandaag voelde ik me moe.
Ik ben moe opgestaan, terwijl ik een lange nacht hebt gemaakt. :Frown:  Ik heb m'n bezigheden gedaan. Naar het vrij.w.w. geweest, waar ik goed werd ontvangen :Smile: . Ik wil het ritme weer zien te vinden.!!!!!!!!! De ene dag lukt dat beter dan de andere dag. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> Vandaag voelde ik me moe.
> Ik ben moe opgestaan, terwijl ik een lange nacht hebt gemaakt. Ik heb m'n bezigheden gedaan. Naar het vrij.w.w. geweest, waar ik goed werd ontvangen. Ik wil het ritme weer zien te vinden.!!!!!!!!! De ene dag lukt dat beter dan de andere dag.


@ Gossie, 
Knap van jou hoor, dat je naar het vrij.w.w. bent geweest. 
Geef jezelf gewoon de tijd om je draai weer te vinden. Dat is allemaal heel normaal, dat je uit je gewone doen bent. 
Soms kun je trouwens moeier zijn als je juist te lang hebt geslapen. Maar het lijkt me eerder logisch dat het van alle emoties komt, dat vréét energie. 
Sterkte lieve Gossie, je komt er wel.

----------


## jolanda27

> zat je in een hotel??
> fijn dat het uitje je goed gedaan heeft!


@ Ha Sietske,
Ja, heerlijk. Wij boeken wel eens zo'n aanbieding via internet. (mag geen reclame maken hier) maar ons bevalt dat heel goed. Het is dan niet te duur en het ontbijt is inbegrepen. Het is driekwart jaar geleden dat we er eens uit zijn geweest, dus het was heel welkom.
Soms moet je er gewoon eens een keer uit, wij zijn allebei ook heel graag thuis, en dan komt het er niet zo gauw van.  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@Gossie Super van je dat je weer een beetje ritme probeert te krijgen!

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Alleen verschikkelijk last van me knie holte.. Bah. Vrijdag maar es aan mijn therapeut vertellen denk ik. Kijken wat hij eraan kan doe! Ondanks alles toch naar school gegaan. Morgen gesprek met de psych. Voel me nu nog redelijk kalm daar voor ma morgen vast niet..... Maargoed na dat gespek ga ik nog wel met me mama winkelen.

----------


## Raimun

> hahaa , jij bent een verstandige man, Neetje.....!


Als de vrouw uit haar krammen schiet , kan de man het best z'n plaat poetsen !!  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  Ik dank je vd. behang tips .............. :Big Grin:  je kleurde mijn dag  :Smile:  

Ik niet het type dat vlug uit haar krammen schiet ....ik heb engelen- geduld...ieder die mij kent weet dat ..... :Wink:  misschien teveel ...maar ik heb geleerd door het leven mijn vrouwtje te staan .....en respect voor ieder ...maar ook voor mezelf .... :Smile:  :Wink:  

Het zal wel na een paar dagen overwaaien ....maar ik kan niet zomaar zeggen dat alles koek en ei is ...neee...... 

Met zijn oude mannetjes- zaag ....d'er zijn andere problemen .. 

DANK !!!! aan ieder vd.steun ...en hulp .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  haha .... wel had ik binnenpretjes ... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Dan heb ik het allemaal gelezen en denk dan
Wat heb ik een lot uit de loterij getrokken
We zijn al 39 jaar samen en gelukkig
Daar zijn we wel door wat ups en downs heen ...wijs geworden
In staatsloterij is het altijd..... niks gewonnen 
Maar dit is belangrijker dan alle geldprijzen bij elkaar


En s avonds n kaartje leggen of op t nieuws mopperen... samen haha
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Allemaal,  :Embarrassment:  heerlijk om je Hart te luchten toch?

Mijn leven met mannen heeft mij geen geluk gebracht...ik was goed van vertrouwen, dacht elke keer Hey.. dat is "mijn" Tarzan maar dat heeft steeds niet zo mogen zijn...ik ben nu zover dat ik er maar niet meer aan denk...ik wordt oud en misschien komt het nog een keertje op mijn pad, ik zou het graag nog eens een keertje "goed" willen meemaken...iemand waarbij je volledig jezelf kunt zijn, die bijna je 2e huidje wordt  :Big Grin:  we gaan het zien..."ooit"  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik hoop het, ik doe er nu geen moeite meer voor!!!!

ook ik ken uiteraard het gevoel van onmacht en verdriet...op een goede nacht kwam mijn vriend niet opdagen ( jaren geleden) wat bleek....hij zat met zijn auto tegen de vangrail aan...ik ging er midden in de nacht naar toe...de politie nam hem mee...de volgende dag haalde ik hem op uit het kot...ik bleef een week bij hem...steunen en verzorgen...na die week belde hij op en kwam ik er achter dat hij met een "andere vrouw" een weekje wegging. :Frown: ..ik was "furieus" en heb allerlei scheldwoorden gebruikt....de lafaard....je zou zijn bekkie verbouwen...na 7 jaar vriendschap/relatie heb ik afstand genomen...sommige mensen zijn het niet waard...ik heb wel gedacht: JIJ krijgt ooit de rekening gepresenteerd voor al je daden...wat bleek: na jaren belde hij mij op...hij had "keelkanker" ze hebben zijn stembanden verwijderd....toch hebben we een band met elkaar....om een lang verhaal kort te maken....ik nam weer afstand, want ik ben meer waard dan alleen maar een meegaande stoeipoes!!!  :Big Grin:  ik durfde het niet aan...bang zijn voor mijn eigen gevoel???? pffff ( jammer ) einde.....

vandaag voel ik mij redelijk....fijne dag allemaal...dikke knuffel van mij...Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

ps: gossiemikkie Suske, de verhalen komen los...hmm fijn om het eens te delen... :Big Grin: 

.

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja ja fier is hij in elk geval  :Smile:  en jaloers op een gezonde manier"gelukkig". Maar soms wil ik dan echt mijn goesting kopen niet dat ik altijd om raad vraag aan mijn ventje dat niet. Maar dan zeg ik; en wat vind jij er van? En dan kiest hij altijd voor het extreme of voor het iets kortere "model snap" je. Als jong meisje droeg ik niet graag kleedje altijd maar jeansbroeken voelt goed en vind dat gemakkelijk. En nu draag ik dat nog heel veel. En als ik dan eens een kleedje draag dan zien ik mijn ventje zijn oogjes al "fonkelen" die mannen toch hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin: 

En heeft een beetje deugd gedaan dat rusten gisteren? Als je al in slaap valt onder de scanner dat wilt ook al wat zeggen.......

En de laatste tijd ben je precies meer in de kliniek als thuis. Ja soms vragen die onderzoeken allemaal veel tijd/energie van een mens hé. Moet je lang wachten op de uitslag?


@Neetje,

Ja man zoiets vraagt enorm veel tijd om te verwerken. En dat is normaal dat het nooit niet meer zelfde gaat zijn als je ooit iemand anders tegenkomt. Maar vroeg of laat komt jij de ware zeker tegen  :Wink: 

En dat is waar.......een mens moet je nemen zoals hij is en in zijn waarde laten, zo denk ik er ook over. Anders blijft dat toch niet duren!

@Gossie,


Hopelijk voel je je vandaag iets minder moe. Vind wel tof dat je vrijwilligerswerk doet. Heb daar ook al is over nagedacht om dat is te proberen? Zo kan ik zien of ik nog kan meedraaien of niet.....
Hoop dat het een beetje goed gaat met je......

Wat voor vrijwilligerswerk doe jij Gossie?


@Jolanda,


Fijn dat je zo'n leuk weekend hebt gehad  :Wink:  ja soms moet er mens er is tussenuit. Moet daarvoor niet altijd ver zijn of veel kosten hé. 
Hoe gaat het trouwens met je?


Vandaag iets minder geslapen, maar ik zal de dag wel doorkomen. Als ik vandaag het rustig aandoe komt dat wel in orde. Vanaf morgen is mijn ventje thuis heeft een 1 week half verlof  :Smile:  zo kunnen we samen wat genieten. Hij zal het zelf ook wel kunnen gebruiken want hij de laatste heel veel gewerkt.


Gisteren naar de kine geweest heeft hij mijn nek eens goed onderhanden genomen. Hij wisselt ook wel een af nek/rug. Toen hij ineens over mijn schouder masseerde en ik daar heel veel pijn kreeg, door heel hard op te duwen. Dacht van wat is dat nu weer :EEK!:  Ja hij heeft als bijkomende opleiding ook osteopathie gedaan, anders zou ik hem niet vertrouwen. Vandaag voelt het een beetje vreemd/gespannen aan gevoeld dat hij daar aan gewerkt heeft. Maar voel wel dat er verlichting is. Ben zo blij met die kinesist wat hij heeft mij 4 jaar geleden toen ik nog met krukken liep terug leren lopen. En daar ben ik hem heel dankbaar voor.


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Wink: 


liefs do

----------


## christel1

Niet echt denderend, krijg kritiek over me heen die ik helemaal (volgens mij toch) niet verdien pfff

----------


## christel1

Do, 

Donderdag mag ik nog eens onder de scanner en maandag krijg ik mijn uitslag dan, ja deze maand is volgeboekt met ziekenhuisbezoeken en onderzoeken.. toch al tot de 16de, niet fijn maar ja se, ja en in slaap vallen onder de scanner, hopelijk heb ik niet liggen snurken want dat zou maar pas hilarisch zijn zeker ? En het dutje gisteren heeft me deugd gedaan hoor, had het echt nodig...

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Wat triestig ergens te lezen dat mannen jou geen geluk hebben gebracht. Tja....dat zal het lot zijn zeker....Wie weet kom jij vroeg of laat zo binky boy tegen waar je veel liefde en van krijgt enne die ook nog is veel geld  :Stick Out Tongue: heeft.... :Big Grin:  En is beste dat je er geen moeite voor doet. Meestal komt er dan iets van voort  :Wink: 


Zou iedereen in zijn leven zoiets niet hebben meegemaakt "op relatievlak"? Het doet pijn en een mens is verdrietig....maar achteraf kom je er alleen maar sterker uit alé dat vind ik hé. Een mens word harder omdat het moet. 

Soms is het beter dat je gewoon afstand neemt. Alé dat maakt iedereen voor zijn eigen uit, maar als je voelt dat ze u niet respecteren, of dat ze u enkel gebruiken gewoon weg ermee.... :Confused:  Ook ik heb dat gedaan met mijn ex- man en mijn vorige lief. Het was enkel om zijn eigenbelang!! Snap dat niet dat er zo'n mensen rondlopen "karakter zeker".


Ja en ik kan me wel voorstellen dat het iets met je doet dat hij je opbelt en zegt; ik heb keelkanker. Dat is heel erg, maar niet jou zorgen.... :Confused:  En soms is het gewoon beter dat je afstand neemt....hoe pijnlijk/moeilijk dat in begin ook is....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, sterkte met alle resterende onderzoeken en succes met de uitslag. 
@ Suske, ik denk aan je. Liefs  :Embarrassment: 
@ Do, wat fijn dat je zo'n goede kine(weet de rest niet) hebt. Gelukkig gaat het wat beter. 
Ha-ha, niet vreemd dat je man je liever in een kleedje ziet.  :Big Grin:  Geef hem eens ongelijk. Fijn dat hij deze week wat meer vrij is, geniet er samen van.  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, ik hoop dat jou tijd ook nog eens komt. (mij is het 7 jaar geleden ook overkomen, je weet maar nooit) 
Intussen genieten van je vriendschappen en je lieve hondje. 
@ Gossie, 
Vrijwilligers werk, krijg je ook weer energie van terug hé? Goed van je. 
Sterkte lieve meid.  :Wink: 
@ Sietske, altijd paraat met advies.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hoe is het met het slapen? Liefs.  :Wink: 
@ Raimun, humor doet het altijd goed. Lachen is gezond.  :Smile:  Ik geniet van je doordachte feedback.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Neetje, het is niet makkelijk als sensitief persoon, toch is vertrouwen in de mensen de enige weg. Oké, een persoon heeft je heel erg gekwetst. Laat dit niet je hele leven gaan beheersen, zo jammer, er zijn écht nog heel veel goede mensen. 
@ Dolfijnjorien, succes met je studie. Zet hem op!  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij strijdlustig.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Gisteren uitslag gehad, ritmestoornis met de medicatie maar voor de helft verminderd. Medicatie wordt niet opgehoogd vanwege bijwerkingen. Andere medicatie was er ook niet?
Ik heb het een beetje gehad met deze cardiloog, zo empatisch als een baksteen.  :EEK!:  Ga binnenkort naar mijn huisarts, een goed gesprek hebben, dan zien we wel weer. 
Maar voor de rest gaat het zijn gangetje.  :Smile: 

Ieder een fijne dag, Jolanda

----------


## christel1

Elisa en Do, 
Eigenlijk kan ik jullie levensverhaal vergelijken met het mijne... er zijn zo veel raakpunten... 1ste huwelijk na 8 jaar ook op de klippen gelopen... als je te horen krijgt dat mijnheer niet klaar was voor een 2de kind (hij was er wel bij toen we het gemaakt hebben he), en zijn hobby's voor zijn kinderen en zijn huwelijk gingen, vissen, wijngilde en nog andere hobby's ja dan is je keuze snel gemaakt en seks op commando daar ben ik echt niet voor gemaakt. En mijn zoon maakte vorige week nog een opmerking tov zijn vader... nu begint hij ineens met hen om te kopen, reisjes van hier, cadeautjes van daar, allemaal keiduur en mijn zoon zei ook, zo kan hij die 20 jaar die hij mijn leven verwoest heeft niet goedmaken hoor..... 

Mijn tweede vriend na 8 jaar buitengekieperd, stikjaloers, narcist tot en met, hij moest altijd gelijk hebben, ik moest me kleden gelijk een non of hij werd woest, vrienden, vriendinnen, niemand mocht ik nog zien, zelfs als ik bij mijn eigen familie zat dan belde hij me nog op om te zien of ik daar wel echt was... me kleineren tov mijn collega's en zijn collega's.... echt niet normaal meer te noemen en loontje is om zijn boontje gekomen. Hij had een maagbreuk toen hij nog bij mij woonde op het laatste en moest zich laten opereren maar zoals gewoonlijk wist hij alles beter, 6 jaar daarna is hij gestorven aan maagkanker op 46 jarige leeftijd, niet dat ik dit zou gewild hebben maar zijn eigenwijsheid en zijn ego hebben hem de das omgedaan... Had hij toen naar mij geluisterd dan had hij hier nu nog rondgelopen hoor.... maagkanker kan heel goed behandeld worden omdat je direct last hebt aan je maag en met maagpijn rondlopen dat blijft niemand doen, hij blijkbaar wel en de appel valt niet ver van de boom, toen hij overleden was kreeg ik na enkele weken een vriendelijk telefoontje van zijn zoon, niet om te zeggen dat zijn vader dood was maar gewoon om te vragen of HIJ, de zoon nog recht had op een deel van MIJN huis.... 

Morgen ben ik 12 jaar samen met mijn ventje, we zijn ook door een diep dal geweest, gehuwd, gescheiden en nu lat-relatie omdat mijn kinderen geen andere man meer in huis wilden, 't ja het is nu zo al zou ik het wel liever anders willen, soms wel, soms niet want nu ben ik soms nog alleen thuis en kan ik doen en laten wat ik wil, ik heb nog een stukje vrijheid ook al mis ik soms wel het samenleven... Dus ja ik weet niet wat de toekomst gaat brengen, blijf ik een gedeelte hier en een gedeelte bij hem of ga ik toch bij hem wonen maar wat als het dan terug verkeerd gaat ??? Ik weet het dus echt niet... ik zie hem graag daar bestaat geen twijfel over maar het leven heeft me getekend en mijn vertrouwen is voor een deel verdwenen, we zien wel wat de toekomst brengt....

----------


## dotito

@Ja in jou situatie Christel, kan ik wel begrijpen dat je zegt ik woon langs ene kant liever alleen. Al hoe wel ik dat wel kan begrijpen dat je soms dat samenleven mist.....Alles heeft trouwens zijn voor en zijn nadelen.

Ook ik leef soms nog in angst omdat ik ook op jonge leeftijd 26 alleen ben gelaten in een heel moeilijke situatie. Dat blijft een mens voor zijn leven bij. Ik heb ook gezegd wil nooit meer trouwen en samenleven tot ik de man van mijn leven ben tegenkomen. En die me dan toch overtuigd heeft.....hoe overkomt een mens zoiets? Ik denk diep in ons binnenste dat we allemaal wel een gezin willen, maar is onze angst dat ons tegenhoud en terecht hé!!

Ik heb tegen mijn ventje gezegd als gij mij ooit laat stikken of achterlaat in een situatie wat niet menswaardig is.....dan nek en pluim ik u tot op het bot  :Mad: en dat meen ik!!! Ik ben zo aardig geweest tegen mijn ex-man vroeger te jong en naïef toen dat hij mij zo genekt/gebruikt heeft dat ik dit bij niemand niet meer pik.... :Mad:  Oké als het echt niet gaat....dan maar scheiden geen probleem hé, maar niet op een onmenswaardige manier!!

Is nu niet dat ik dat in mijn ventje zie...  :Smile:  maar zeg NOOIT NOOIT!!!! :EEK!:  


Trouwens jullie zijn morgen 12 terug samen... proficiate alvast!!  :Smile:   :Wink:  Bij ons is het vandaag onze huwelijksdag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:  2 jaar getrouwd wat gaat de tijd snel.


Daarnet hoorde ik een deur open gaan zeg tegen mijn ventje moet gij niet werken.?? ja ja zegt hij, maar kom eerst even een koffie drinken.... doet hij normaal nooit...dus vond ik het al raar  :Confused: 

Toen kwam hij een kusje geven en zei hij; kijk is op tafel..... :EEK!:  had hij een keukenmachine gekocht  :Big Grin:  happy....die ik al lang wou..zo moet ik nu niet meer alles met de hand mixen yeh... :Stick Out Tongue:  njamie kan ik lekker gebakjes maken..


Niet dat dat hoefde, maar vond wel heel lief van hem  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Nen dikke proficiat met jullie 2 jarig huwelijksverjaardag, geniet ervan Do, laat je maar eens goed in de watten leggen wat blijkbaar al gebeurd is... toch lief van je ventje dat hij je een keukenrobot koopt... 
Denk niet dat er bij ons veel cadeautjes zullen gegeven worden, ons ventje heeft zijn afrekening gehad van gas en electriciteit en mag 1011 euro ophoesten, had er al 1000 betaald, dat zijn geen menselijke bedragen meer he ? Ik ga die rekening toch eens bestuderen want ik vind dit wel enorm veel geld voor een man alleen.... allé de dagen niet meegerekend dat ik er ben maar ik gebruik niet zoveel electriciteit of gas want ik heb het al snel te warm...

----------


## dotito

@Christel,


Merci.... :Wink:  ja normaal was er geen sprake voor iets te kopen, maar ja als hij er mee afkomt ga ik zeker niet nee zeggen  :Big Grin: 


Dat is enorm veel  :EEK!:  dat jou ventje moet betalen zeg....wij hadden een afrekening van 128 en betalen 130 per maand. En moet zeggen hier word dagelijks gedoucht, gewassen, heb dan nog een droogkast laat dat maar is nazien want vind dat wel veel ze. En ja zoals ik al zei...alles heeft voordelen en nadelen als je apart woont, heb je natuurlijke dubbel kosten hé. Maar geloof mij in jou plaats zou ik dat ook doen hoor, hoe graag ik iemand zou zien, dus ik begrijp je wel hoor... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Bij hem wordt er ook dagelijks gedoucht maar niet gekookt en hij is overdag al gaan werken dus de verwarming staat niet op, we gaan wassen naar de wasserette en daar ook drogen dus ook daar geen verbruik van... en hij heeft overal spaarlampen of ledverlichting dus ja dat kost ook bijna niks, een ledlamp verbruikt 5 watt ipv 50 voor een spotje, dus we snappen het echt niet, ik zou de teller toch eens willen laten nakijken hoor en die factuur wordt onder de loep genomen, ik betaalde vorig jaar 148 euro en ik heb een afrekening van 190 euro gehad terwijl ik meer gas had dan mijn ventje en evenveel electriciteitsverbruik.... Dus nee ik snap het niet, denk dat we nu maandelijks de meterstanden gaan bijhouden, elke 1ste van de maand alles opschrijven zodat we een overzicht hebben op alles, gas, electriciteit en waterverbruik want volgens mij klopt er ergens iets niet.... Hij had voor iets meer dan 600 euro electriciteit (300 electriciteit en 340 distributiekosten) en een 700 euro gas (540 gas en 170 distributie) en daar dan nog wat taksen bij maar hij had al 1000 euro betaald en dan nog eens 1011 ophoesten, als ik zijn rekening maak kom ik maar aan 1300 euro en niet aan 2000... dus er klopt echt ergens iets niet.

----------


## christel1

En van die 2 uur koken in het weekend dat zal het wel niet maken zeker ?

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Zie alles maar eens goed na?? Want van enkel te koken in weekend...... zo'n afrekening te hebben, dat klopt niet hoor!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel...morgen 12 jaar samen!!!! wauw wat een eeuwigheid....lief en leed dus.... :Big Grin:  alleen wonen zal zeker anders voor je aanvoelen, de troost is dat er genoeg kinderen om je heen huppelen en de dieren  :Stick Out Tongue:  toch kan het handig zijn wat de financieen betreft...het leven wordt duurder en dit kan misschien iets makkelijker zijn...raar vindt ik het niet, integendeel, je ziet wel wat de toekomst voor jou in petto heeft...je kan altijd nog "samen" gaan wonen....de Liefde is er en dat is het belangrijkst, maar ik begrijp wel wat je bedoeld...

ik ben ongeveer om en nabij 10 jaar met een Arabier omgegaan en een tijdje samengewoond...."IK" moest het huis uit want de familie had bedacht dat hij met een vrouw van zijn eigen afkomst en cultuur moest trouwen  :Frown:  
een andere leuke lieve vriend kwam ik na 15 jaar weer tegen...daar stond hij dan op het treinstation met zijn gitaar...hij was Spaans/Catalaans/Indo/Ned...we leerden elkaar rustig kennen, en toen plotseling kwam hij te overlijden!!!  :Embarrassment: 
en zo heb ik van alles mogen meemaken....het was niet saai, maar teveel incasseren is overleven... nu zorg ik eerst dat mijn prive wat in rustiger vaarwater kan komen zoals een ander huis...ik kan hier niet meer prettig leven, maar ik "geloof" in wilskracht en het positieve ondanks dat ik best wel eens een dag heb van intense moeheid en erg somber zijn, maar dat duurt nooit telang.... :Wink: 
vanmorgen heb ik nog een vriend uitgefoeterd....dat moest even  :Big Grin:  sommige "lijden" maar vechten te weinig om voor hun eigen belangen op te komen...pfffff grrrrr  :Mad: 

ik ben vanmorgen naar de begraafplaats gegaan en heb bloemen neergezet bij mijn broer...een kaarsje aangestoken en de andere families bezocht...het was rustig, niemand sprak een woord, behalve de bezoekers... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik voelde mij vredig erdoor en dat had ik even nodig!!!!!

Dootje: Gefeliciteerd meid...2 jaar alweer, de tijd gaat hard he? wat geweldig lief van je man dat hij kwam koffie drinken en zo'n mooi geschenk bij zich had....Tofffffffffffffffff het gaat om de kleine dingen maar zijn keukenprinses wilde hij verwennen...zaliggggggggggggg ik vindt het een bijzonder moment, dat kun je koesteren.....

zeg nooit "NOOIT" zeg jij Do... :Wink:  je hebt gelijk, het kan in het Leven ten goede of ten kwade keren....de tijd zal het leren.... :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: ik merk dat je weg bent gegaan...je voelt krachtig aan.... :Embarrassment:  Fijn zo'n weekendje Amersfoort...het was je gegund!!!! dagggggggggggggggggg

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,


Dank je wel lieve Elisa,  :Smile:  ja mag wel zeggen dat ik een lief ventje heb. Is niet dat we af en toe is niet discussiëren, maar waar gebeurd dat niet?? Maar heb geen klagen hoor ben heel blij dat ik hem ben tegen gekomen in mijn leven. Als ik alles vergelijk tegenover mijn ex-man is dat een groot verschil hoor. Maar als je jonger bent weet je totaal niet beter.


Wat erg vind dat erg voor je dat je dat hebt meegemaakt met die arabier pff... :Frown:  je hoort dat toch veel hé zo'n dingen. Heb ook een vriendin die 25 jaar samen was en uiteindelijk moest die haar man ook trouwen van die familie.....raar cultuur vind ik dat!!


Natuurlijk vreemdelingen zijn wel iets anders en elk cultuur moet je respecteren, maar zoiets kan ik niet goedkeuren. Mijn ma heeft vroeger ook gekozen voor mijn pa(is ook een spanjaard)en zij heeft het ook niet altijd makkelijk gehad(nog niet) maar goed dat is haar keuze. Ondertussen wel al meer dan 44 samen.


Waarom de ene wel geluk in de liefde en andere niet?? Waarom de ene succes op werkvlak en gezondheid, zal allemaal zo moeten zijn zeker......Ik hoop dat je snel een andere woning krijgt zodat je je daar een beetje kan op richten  :Wink:  En fijn dat je toch wat vredig van kerkhof bent gekomen  :Embarrassment: 


Ja mijn man zei het daarstraks nog getrouwd voor het leven... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik zeg; ja zo denk ik er ook over MAAR ZEG NOOIT NOOIT...... :Big Grin:   :Wink: 


Fijne dag nog  :Wink: 


liefs do xxx

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Ja voor mij is 12 jaar echt al een eeuwigheid, heb het nog nooit zo lang volgehouden met een man  :Stick Out Tongue:  eigenlijk had ik mijn leven ook wel anders voorgesteld hoor, ik had misschien beter de man die ik nu heb eerst leren kennen ipv degene die ervoor gekomen zijn  :Mad:  maar ja het lot beslist nu soms eenmaal anders  :Frown:  en veel kunnen we er niet aan veranderen. 
Ik moet wel zeggen mijn 1ste man heeft me 2 mooie kinderen gegeven, letterlijk en figuurlijk dan, ze mogen gezien worden en het zijn verstandige volwassenen (al twijfel ik er soms eens aan bij mijn zoon hoor, kan nog puberen gelijk een tiener  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
Het mooiste compliment heb ik eens van mijn ex-schoonmoeder gekregen, ze heeft het me jaren kwalijk genomen dat ik weggegaan ben van haar zoon toen de kinderen nog relatief klein waren of zeg maar klein, 4 en 5 jaar...  :Embarrassment:  maar dat ik ze desondanks alles toch een heel goede opvoeding gegeven had op mijn alleentje want naar een stiefvader of hoe je het ook mag noemen, het bleven altijd mijn kinderen  :Wink:  ik zorgde voor hen en dan heb ik ook nog jaren gezorgd voor de zoon van mijn vriend, die was 6 jaar ouder dan mijn kinderen en ik heb hem ook in huis genomen toen zijn ma hem achtergelaten had op zijn 17de op een studio en hij had tegen zijn papa niks durven zeggen  :Mad:  tot ik hem vroeg hoe het ging met zijn mama en hem (ze had haar 2de man verlaten) en toen kwam de kat uit de koord en vertelde hij me dat ze hem alleen had gelaten en dat hij wekelijks een klein beetje geld kreeg om eten van te kopen  :EEK!:  en hij had geen frigo, geen bed,niks... een matras om op te slapen, dus wij diezelfde dag (een zondag) een bed gaan kopen, een matras en de week erop naar de politie gegaan om te melden dat hij nu bij ons woonde, hij werd in dat jaar 18 dus moesten we niet meer naar de rechtbank stappen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en de alimentatie die hij betaalde voor zijn zoon werd ook stop gezet en het kindergeld kwam dan naar ons toe, ja wij hadden er recht op  :Smile: 
Dat kon je echt geen moeder noemen hoor, ben 1 keer bij haar thuis geweest, een krot had er niet aan...  :Cool:  mijn dochter moest plassen en we gingen naar de badkamer, dat kan ik met geen pen beschrijven hoe die jongen daar moest leven.... echt vies, smerig, vuil...  :Mad:  , er lag was in de badkamer, in het bad, volledig vol, dan nog 3 manden met vuile was en een wasmachine die vol zat met vuile was  :Mad:  kan me echt voorstellen dat die jongen altijd vuil naar ons kwam, hij had zijn kledij bij ons liggen die bij ons bleef en ja ik kocht hem sokken en onderbroeken om mee te nemen naar hem thuis maar die zagen we nooit meer terug  :EEK!:  en 1 keer was hij met een propere broek van bij ons naar huis gegaan, hij moest zijn kamer nog gaan opruimen van zijn ma voor hij een maand op vakantie kwam bij ons en die broek zag er niet uit toen hij terug kwam , tof hoor...  :Frown: 

En ik heb hem terug wel op het juiste pad gekregen, hij moest bij mij wel studeren of ik smeet zijn boeken naar zijn hoofd  :Confused:  echt waar.... hij had al een jaar overgedaan en hij moest slagen in zijn laatste jaar humaniora en dan wou hij zich niet laten inschrijven om verder te studeren dus moest hij gaan werken... dik tegen zijn zin, zo is hij in een winkel beginnen te werken en nu werkt hij als treinbegeleider bij de belgische spoorwegen  :Smile:  dus is hij toch wel op zijn pootjes terecht gekomen en heeft nu een goeie job. 

Ik kan me voorstellen dat jij geen prettig leven hebt gehad, ja arabische families die staan nog op tradities.... en dan het overlijden van je vriend waar je wel gelukkig mee was dat moet erg aankomen en ik kan begrijpen dat je nu orde op zaken wilt stellen voor je terug aan een relatie begint, een mens zou van minder bang zijn om nog aan een relatie te beginnen. 

Ik zie me wel nog samenwonen hoor met ons prinsje, 't zal soms wel eens botsen maar de liefde is er wel nog maar ja waar botst het eens niet ?  :Confused:  denk dat er weinig mensen zijn die kunnen zeggen dat hun relatie altijd goed verloopt... 
Heb zo'n paar goeie mannelijke vrienden en die hebben ook veel meegemaakt met hun ex-vrouwen en ja die zijn ook bang om zich nog te binden en ja vriendschap kan wel hoor tussen man en vrouw zonder liefde... dus geven we elkaar dan maar raad en steun zeker ? En als mijn ventje niet kan verdragen dat ik met andere mannen aan het chatten ben dan moet hij maar oprotten hoor... ik ben nog altijd baas met wat ik doe, dacht ik toch... 
Nog een fijne dag en hopelijk kom je de ware nog wel eens tegen..

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Dotito:
Gefeliciteerd met je 2 jarige huwelijk vandaag!!!

Vandaag zijn mijn vriend en ik ook 2 jaar bij elkaar!=)=)
Vanochtend had ik gesprek met de psych. Zal proberen niet te sarcatsisch te gaan worden. Was nogal een shit gesprek. Maargoed heb nu wel eindelijk medicatie gekregen!!!!=)=)

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Alé dat is ook toevallig dan  :Wink:  voor u ook een dikke proficiat!!

Is precies niet zo goed meegevallen bij de psychiater....gelukkig heb je de nodige pillen.

----------


## Neetje

> Maargoed heb nu wel eindelijk medicatie gekregen!!!!=)=)


Nice  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

gefeliciteerd chris en do!
hopelijk nog vele jaren te gaan.....met als het even kan, veel voorspoed!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: 12 jaar vandaag......

Ik stuur je in gedachten een bos bloemen  :Big Grin:  bijzonder gezien alles wat er gebeurd in je leven!!!! heel mooi dat je de kinderen hebt opgevangen en goed verzorgd en alles wat er bij komt kijken...je bent gewoon een "moordwijf" zoals ze dat liefkozend kunnen noemen...ik denk daarbij niet aan het progamma van Dexter hoor?  :Stick Out Tongue:  dat is soms eng....brrrrrrrrr
Fijne dag lieverd, ik hoop dat je voeten/tenen een beetje gezellig meedoen met lopen!!!
Liefssssssssssssssssss x van Elisa

Dank voor je lieve woorden Do en Christel...het is alweer lang geleden maar ik geef er maar mee aan dat we allemaal zo veel mee maken zonder dat je dat weet van anderen...iedereen heeft daarom zijn eigen gevoel bij onderwerpen en dat maakt het boeiend...het leven vormt je, ik ben niet meer zo impulsief als toen ik jonger was...als ik nu huppel af en toe in het bos met mijn hondje kan een goede vriend mij aankijken met een blik van: Doe normaal Elisa dat hoort niet bij je leeftijd.... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lul de behanger denk ik dan...ik ben zoals ik "ben" en af en toe ben ik gewoon even vrolijk....fijn toch?
het regent hier...paraplu weer.....prettige dag allen....

Dolfijntje: leuk hoor 2 jaar met je vriend....geniet er maar van en wees happy met elkaar, kuzzzzz succes in het ziekenhuis bij de peut... :Stick Out Tongue: 

dag Sietske, Neetje,.......Liefsssssssssssssss  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

@christel en do ... Van harte met dit 'jubileum' en omdat dit een persoonlijke mededeling is aan jullie beiden, maak ik gelijk even kenbaar dat ik enorm veel respekt heb voor jullie beiden. Veel overwonnen en sterk in het leven staan. Chapeau!






Maandag en gisteren heb ik teveel gedaan, heb vandaag erg veel pijn in schouder, heup en been. Ben wel al gewoon ff buiten geweest, beetje benzine gehaald voor me tomossie. Vanavond ga ik met mijn oudste zus het graf van mijn vader even opfleuren met een zelfgemaakte 'grafsteen' van een boomschors en veel perk planten.

Mentaal, ach ... same as always (maar dan zonder vleugels)

----------


## christel1

Dank u Neetje uit de grond van mijn hart....

----------


## christel1

Voor de Dextersfans, naar het schijnt zondag avond op NL 3, allemaal kijken dus he, zeker onze noorderburen... ik ga eens kijken hoe ver ze daar al zitten aan welk seizoen dus...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey,

Christel kijk jij altijd Dexter?? Dat is ook altijd op 13street! Alleen ik kkijk geen dexter maar wel law & order, sea patrol op die zender.. Die zender staat heel vaak aan in het weekend!!

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk. Klein beetje last van me buik gatsie darrie. Kan me toch niet herrinderen dat ik iets van lactose ofzo heb gehad maar affijn! 
Op stage was het nogal chaotisch. Want er zijn een paar docenten ziek. En we hadden aan de eind van de ochtend een voorbereiding staan voor de jarige juffen dag. Er moesten t-shits geschildert worden. Maar de docent die alles zou klaar zetten die moest inval les geven. Dus heb ik alles klaar gezet. Maar toen kwam het nog.. Die docent moest in de hal staan bij het verven maar er was dus niemand die in het lokaal van groep 3 moest staan bij het verven. Dus daar ben ik uiteindelijk gaan staan haha wat een gedoe allemaal want stond daar een beetjee van uhh jaa en wat gaan we nu doen... Nu weet ik waarom je altijd een les moet voorbereiden! Maar het is helemaal goed gekomen=)=) 

Verder vanochtend begonnen met die antidepressieva. Heeft iemand toevallig ervaring met fluoxetine?? Want ik heb het nu in een tablet vorm die ik doormidden meot breken,, omdat ik met een zeer lichte dosering begin en die moet je oplossen in water. En dat is zooooooooooooooooooooooooo ranzig! Maar zou dat komen omdat ik de helft van die pil moet slikken dat het daarom opgelost moet worden? Want las op internet ook dat er capsulles zijn.. Nouja ga kijken hoelang ik dit dus vol hou. Want is echt zo vies. Jakkie.. 

Maargoed nu ga ik een motivatie zoeken voor school. Want eigelijk moet ik iets gaan doen. Maar weet niet helemaal wat,, wat ik op de planning had staan lukt niet want ik heb vandaag niet kunnen observeren..... 

Liefs,

----------


## Ilonaa

Hallo lieve mensen! 

Wat een verhalen zeg!

Wens iedereen veel sterkte ermee! Of beterschap natuurlijk  :Wink:  


Ik voel me vandaag redelijk.. Paar van die rotmomenten gehad vandaag maarja.

Ik ben dus afgelopen maandag naar de dokter geweest, en ja hoor ik krijg een
kijk-operatie al stond ie er zelf niet helemaal achter maargoed, stiekem hoop ik dat ze toch wat vinden dan heb ik gewoon altijd al gelijk gehad hihi! Maargoed we zien wel k hou jullie op de hoogte.

Verder is er eigenlijk nog minder goed nieuws. Goede kennis is overleden aan een hartstilstand, en hij was nog maar 47 jaar  :Frown:  
Dus das best moeilijk maarja.

Ik heb wel een keilieve(gewoon een goede) vriend die er maandag de hele dag voor me was! We leken wel een stelletje :$ Echt zoow lief en toen aan t eind van de dag ging ie huilen omdat ie zich zon zorgen maakt om me  :Frown:  dat vond ik echt sneu.. maarja t probleem is dat hij in Friesland woont en ik in Gelderland-zuid (Betuwe) Dus dan zie je elkaar niet echt vaak... Maargoeddd ik heb hier bijna wel verkering  :Smile:  

Okeee sorry mensen ik moest t echt even vertellen ! 

Fijne avond nog...

Lieffss 

Ilona

----------


## christel1

Dolfijnjorien, je weet niet wat je mist als je niet naar dexter kijkt... 
Maar ik kijk ook naar alle Law and Orders op 13 street, ik neem alles op voorhand op bij ons ventje, ik heb geen 13 street meer en dus programmeer ik alles in het weekend wat ik de week erna wil zien en dat is dan een dagje law and order, een dagje NCIS, NCIS LA, CSI NY en CSI ah ah ik hou van die programma's en wat ook niet mag ontbreken is House he ??? Daarvan haal ik al mijn medische kennis hier, grapje hoor alhoewel je steekt er best wel veel van op.. En nu geven ze bij ons ook Dexter op 8 tv en daar zitten ze nog maar in de beginfase bij de ice truck killer waar Dexter zijn zus een verhouding mee heeft, heel spannend dus want ik ben maar beginnen te kijken vanaf seizoen 4 of zoiets... En Law and order vind ik ook heel cool hoor... en nu geven ze terug NCIS op VT4 bij ons, wel oude afleveringen maar toch altijd grappig met Gibbs en Abby, DiNozzo en Mc Gee... ik ben er zelfs fan van op FB... niet lachen he ???? ALs je de kans hebt om naar Dexter te kijken zeker doen hoor, fantastische serie, je moet wel tegen bloed kunnen .... 
Iloona, erg dat je iemand moet verliezen op 47 jaar door een hartstilstand, ik ben op 47 ook opgenomen geweest met hartklachten, dezelfde leeftijd als mijn papa die toen ook een hartinfarct gehad heeft en ik kende een beetje de symptomen en wist op wat ik moest letten maar mijn broer heeft vorig jaar in november ook een zware hartaanval gehad en die is door het oog van de naald gekropen, moest zijn vrouw niet thuis geweest zijn dan was het voor hem ook te laat geweest, erg genoeg als dat je moet overkomen op die leeftijd. Mijn deelneming voor het verlies van je vriend. 
Welke kijk operatie gaan ze doen bij jou ? 
Hopelijk vinden ze eindelijk wat er misloopt bij jou.. 
Een dikke knuffel van mij dus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: fijn dat je met je oudste zus op stap kunt gaan, dus er is een goede band samen  :Embarrassment:  bijzonder een grafsteen maken van boomschors, je bent een creatieve man dus het is vast mooi geworden...dat geeft een goed gevoel he? ook zo rustig en vredig op de begraafplaats!!! dag lief mens laat je brommer maar brommen, tijd voor zon  :Big Grin:  

Dolfijn: Goed opgelost meid op de school, ja voorbereiden is belangrijk maar je bent jong en gelukkig heb je het kunnen oplossen...dikke pluim...succes met je pillen, ja het zal zeker rantsig zijn maar als dat "alles "in het leven is...ha,ha,... :Stick Out Tongue:  neus dicht en slikken maar, als het maar HELPT!!!! dag lieffie....

Ilonaa: Een kijk operatie is niet leuk maar wel fijn dat je er achter staat en ik hoop dat je spoedig nieuws hebt wat er "eventueel" aan de hand kan zijn anders kun je dit weer wegstrepen en moeten ze verder kijken de artsen. verdrietig van je goede kennis  :Frown:  zo jong sterven is heel erg! Sterkte...wat lief dat je "goede" vriend  :Big Grin:  zo met je meeleeft...hij komt uit Friesland...gevoelig typje zo te horen, ik ken geen Fries die zo gevoelig mee kan huilen...bijzonder....heel fijn dat "hij" er voor je kon zijn en was!!!! fijne dag gewenst ondanks tegenslag...groetjes....

Christel: Nu ben ik Super Enthousiast...NCIS.....pffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  DINozzo....Wat een HEERLIJK schepsel IN DE SERIE...leukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 

Vandaag is mijn zus JARIG...we hebben samen veel meegemaakt jaren geleden, maar sommige dingen en situatie's vergeet je nooit meer omdat deze te traumatisch waren.. :Wink: ...mijn goede vriend overleed, en een dag later werd haar toenmalige man in de prak gereden door een grote vrachtwagen voor ennnnnnnnnnnnnn aan de achterkant van zijn wagen...dit gebeurde in Brasschaat....het kwam nog in de krant te staan...veel lief en leed hebben we gedeeld...vanavond ga ik bij haar koffie drinken,...we zijn elkaar even ontvreemd maar nu gaat het "goed" ondanks regen is er dankbaarheid van mijn kant!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, geef mij dan maar 1 nachtje met Gibbs hoor lol gewoon omdat ik dat zo'n mooie, charmante man vind... kan in realiteit anders zijn en weet je hoe oud die is ? 60 jaar maar wat een mooie man nog en Abby die is ook al in de 40 hoor, die is geboren in 1968... wikipeda he of googelen op hun namen.... en dear old Ducky, fantastische humor heeft die wel... DiNozzo is mij net iets te mooi om waar te zijn, alhoewel hij heeft ook wel iets hoor.... 
Nog een gelukkige verjaardag aan je zus, misschien kan je samen een serie NCIS kijken en zalig genieten van de mooie mannen daar... en nog een favoriete serie van mij is Criminal Minds en Cold Case, daar lopen ook wat mooie mannen in hoor, merde waarom ben ik niet in Amerika geboren... Mijn zoon gaan naar NY en LA, hij vertrekt eind van de maand, ga mijn verlanglijstje al opstellen, ne schone foto van Gibbs...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey

@elisa Ja die pillen zijn echt vies joh! Zijn gewoon zuur.. Maargoed hopen dat ik de volgende dosering wel in capsulles krijg en dat ik ze niet hoef op te lossen en anderes maar ff overleggen denk ik... Maarja,, Nu idd hopen dat ze gaan helpen! 

@christel.. Nee dexter kijk ik niet.. kweet niet heb daar niks mee haha.. Jaa ik neem ook altijd alles op bij mijn vriend. Is hij niet altijd blij mee hahaha.. Maar je kunt wel merken wie er de baas is over zijn tv in zijn huis.. Haha (ik niet:P)


Vandaag voel ik me zooooo opgejaagd! Op stage verschikkelijk druk gehad
Kalenders van groep 2 in elkaar gezet voor moederdag. 
Na schooltijd samen met mijn stagebegeleidster allemaal in moeten pakken. Morgen moeten er nog 2 leerlingen de laatste loodjes leggen aan hun kalender en dan kan ik die ook inpakken
Verder vandaag 2 observatie opdrachten gedaan. 
Mijn eindopdracht gedaan
Van het weekend allemaal maar even gaan uitwerken. Morgen weer een drukke dag stage denk ik.. En dan weekend... pff ben gewoon kapot! Maarja ooit komt et goed zeggen ze!

----------


## dotito

@Neetje,

Dank je wel Neetje voor de mooie woorden en wel gemeend!!  :Embarrassment: 


En iedereen bedankt voor de felicitaties  :Smile:  


Vandaag gaat echt niet goed  :Frown:  veel hoofdpijn en rugpijn met uitstraling naar rechtbeen. Ga binnenkort eens naar de pijnkliniek misschien dat die iets voor mij kunnen doen. Ben enkel vandaag naar de kine geweest, en voor de rest word het een rustig avondje.

Positieve nieuws is wel dat mijn dochter geslaagd is, en dat maakt mijn dag toch weeral goed  :Smile: 

@Christel,

leuk hé dat je alles zo kunt opnemen doe ik ook altijd. Veel plezier met je programma's daar zal je wel even zoet mee zijn.  :Wink:  Wij hebben telenet mag dat toch zeggen hoop ik  :Confused:  al enkele jaren. En ben daar zeer tevreden over.

@Ilonaa,

Dat is minder hé dat onverwachts overlijden  :Frown:  sterkte alvast  :Embarrassment: 

Wel fijn dat je ook een hele lieve vriend hebt  :Smile: 
En heel veel succes met je kijkoperatie hopelijk kan dat iets voor jou betekenen.....want dat gesukkel is al lang bezig hé meid!!


Voor de rest wens ik iedereen heel veel sterkte toe met alles!!


heel veel liefs do xxx denk aan jullie....

----------


## christel1

Een dikke proficiat voor je dochter Do, nu op naar het volgende jaar of heeft ze gedaan met studeren ? Of gaat ze haar droom toch nog waarmaken ? Dokter ??? 
Ja wij hebben allebei belgacom tv, mijn ventje omdat de NMBS er een contract mee heeft zodat ze voordeliger kunnen kijken.... Thuis had ik het ook maar had nooit tijd om naar mijn opgenomen programma's te kijken als ons dochter thuis is, heeft maar 1 dag les per week en de andere dagen is het thuis werken voor haar thesis en stageopdrachten en de blok gaat ook beginnen binnenkort I hate it, dan moet ik weer zwijgen en mag ik niet meer op de pc want ze hoort me typen of ik vlieg naar mijn kamer pfff 

Hopelijk kan de pijnkliniek voor jou iets betekenen, ik MAG woensdag naar de orthopedist voor foto's en een echo, zo'n foto van de helft van mijn lichaam ongeveer van bekken tot mijn voeten.... 

Jorien, je gaat weer veel mama's heel blij maken als de kinderen hun eigen gemaakt geschenkje afgeven voor moederdag, altijd leuk toch om die blije gezichtjes dan te zien, dat doet iemand echt deugd zeker als leerkracht of toekomstige leerkracht, zou niks voor mij zijn want ik heb echt gaan fantasie, ik kan nog geen ventje tekenen op papier... en momenteel is er geen Dexter meer op 13 street, seizoen 6 is net afgelopen, spannend.... het einde toch hoor... en ik ben hier wel de baas over de digicorder van mijn ventje, zal veel moeten kijken dit weekend want we hebben maar 1 % opneemruimte meer maar ze geven toch koud en slecht dit weekend dus tv dagen in pyama voor tv, ook leuk he ? 

En iedereen die het nodig heeft een dikke virtuele knuffel

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja goed hé dat mijn dochter is geslaagd  :Big Grin:  En ze moet na deze jaar nog één jaar toen dan is ze verpleegster. En zo te horen wil ze verder studeren, natuurlijk je weet nooit wat te toekomst zegt. Ze moet nu nog wel haar stage rapport afwerken waar heel veel werkt in kruipt, en in de zomervakantie moet ze ook nog een stage inhalen. Plus dat ze nog 1 maand gaat werken, zal wel wat zwaar worden. Maar als je iets wil verdienen moet je er iets voor doen "toch". Ach...meestal dat ze zo veel moet werken komt ze alle dagen hier eten, dus dat is weer goed voor mij dan zie ik ze meer  :Smile:  Anders zit ze meer op kot. Vandaag heeft ze een hersenoperatie bijgewoond ze belde me daarstraks op en ze zei.....mama wat was dat interessant zeg.... :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  en boeiend...zeg tegen haar...vind jij dat boeiend... :Big Grin:  


Ja dat is normaal hé dat je moet zwijgen... :Confused: anders word ze af geleid! Begrijp wel ergens goed dat dat allemaal heel veel stress met zich meebrengt. Zal ook duimen voor je dochter dat ze er door is.......


Hoop ook dat de pijnkliniek voor mij iets kan betekenen! Alvast succes voor woensdag zal voor je duimen  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Zal wel lukken zeker bij mijn dochter, ik heb er toch alle vertrouwen in, haar thesis ja die zal maar klaar zijn in juli, dat haalt ze niet meer voor het einde van de maand en dan komen de examens eraan, 3 examens maar wel met redelijk veel tijd tussen en dan heeft ze nog een maand om aan haar thesis te werken, af te werken, ze is er volop aan bezig dat komt wel goed denk ik toch, het 1ste semester was ook geen probleem.... 
En een hersenoperatie, dat zou ik ook wel eens willen meemaken, dat interesseert me ook heel erg hoor...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Meiden en Boy friend Neetje....en de anderen oeps... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik wens jullie allen een heel goed en blij weekend toe...Fijne moederdag alvast gewenst voor alle moeders hier op MediCity  :Big Grin:  a.s. zondag, OOK voor de kinderen die "nooit" een fijne moeder hebben gehad...die het altijd moeilijk hadden vroeger, en waar er teveel problemen en/of ziekte's waren waardoor de moeder niet meer goed kon functioneren....tragisch...ook voor de moeders die te jong zijn gestorven!!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  Dolfijntje wat hartstikke leuk om de kalenders leuk in te pakken voor de kids...een cadeautje van hun voor hun "speciale" mama...dan kunnen de kinderen met trots hun eigen presentje aan hun mama aanbieden.... :Wink:  prachtig....

Verder voor iedereen een goed weekend gewenst...hopenlijk minder pijn en anders Sterkte ermee...laat de zon maar komen want die regen heb ik nu wel weer gezien!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Hartelijke warme groeten van Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:  Daggggggggggggggg

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb altijd moeite met Moederdag of Vaderdag ... heb heel veel dagen in een jaar waar ik tegenop zie en het liefste wil overslaan. Mijn vader heeft na 12 jaar eindelijk een met bloeiende planten opgefleurde rustplaats. Mijn zus en ik hadden beiden een voldaan gevoel.

Gisteren kreeg ik telefoon van de gemeente mevrouw die mijn declaratie ziekte kosten had afgewezen ... ze had met me te doen, zo lief. Ze had na ons 1e gesprek mijn dossier erbij gepakt en deze doorgelezen. Ik mag nu de internet kosten van 2011 in zijn geheel indienen en max 150 ontvangen. Ook kan ik sportkleding kopen en die bonnetjes indienen, ook dit valt onder de bijzondere bijstand (idem max 150 per jaar).

Zorgkosten mogen niet (hoe vreemd want ik wil beter worden en doe er alles aan), maar wel bijv een abonnement, sport en cultuur. Ze zei me dat ik me er eens in moet verdiepen want het staat op internet, maar t probleem bij mij is dat wat ik lees niet snap, mijn kop staat er niet naar en zie met die nieuwe regels door de bomen en bos niet meer. De medicatie heeft ook nadelen, de focus en concentratie is weg bij mij. Vandaar ook dat ik wel alles gelezen heb van jullie, maar nu ik dit schrijf ben ik al weer kwijt wie wat zei ... mijn kop is chaos



Fijn weekend iedereen, maak je moeder blij en/of laat je als moeder verwennen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heb mezelf al beloond voor moederdag, 
heb via marktplaatst de 6 seizoenen DEXTER gekocht....en natuurlijk ook weer andere dingen...maar dat heb ik verdient als moeder! (vind ik dan....)(thanks chris voor je re(K)clame!

do, meid, van harte met je dochter.....hoeveel jaar duurt die opleiding van jouw dochter dan......volgens mij is ze nu ruim eem jaar bezig?? dus dan zou het ruim 2 jaar zijn....hoe kan dat..hier in NL duurt die opleiding 4 jaar..
iig, doe de felicitaties ook aan haar!

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
In B duurt een verpleegstersopleiding bachelor 3 jaar..... mijn schoondochter is aan haar studies vroedkunde bezig en moet hierna ook nog 2 jaar studeren, doe je eerst je bachelor en dan kan je doorgaan naar een master, dat is nog 1 schakeljaar erbij en nog 1masterjaar en dan heb je en een hogeschooldiploma en een universiteitsdiploma. Ja studeren is ingewikkeld he maar ik zit nog volop in de studenten dus ja en de opleidingen in B verschillen helemaal van de opleidingen in NL. Hier gaan ze echt fulltime naar school of doen ze er in een verpleegstersopleiding ook nog de stages bij in ziekenhuizen. Bij jullie is dat meestal deeltijds werken en studeren had ik al begrepen maar voor de stages in de ziekenhuizen worden ze wel niet betaald hoor...

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja is zoals Chrisje het al uitgelegd heeft een opleiding duurt hier 3 jaar en mijn dochter heeft nu bijna haar 2 de jaar achter de rug. 4 jaar is enkel in NL denk ik, tja...is overal anders hé.

Veel plezier met je serie dexter  :Wink:  


Vandaag met de dochter na haar stage naar de H&M geweest. Een beetje gaan shoppen ze had wat nieuwe kleren nodig vandaar. Dan ineens ook wat inkopen gedaan bij AH en we zijn er ook ene gaan drinken. Nu..... voel ik me echt bekaf... :EEK!:  maar ik heb er toch van genoten. Voelde me vandaag iets beter, maar die rugpijn en hoofdpijn is nog steeds aanwezig. Morgen gaan we naar mijn beste vriendin is alweer een tijdje dat ik haar gezien, altijd leuk dan. Vandaag zal ik er vroeg in mijn bedje liggen, want ik ben echt moe.......


Fijne avond nog  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heb ooit eens gehoord van een verpleegkundige collega dat in DL echt de verpleegkunde op heel hoog niveau ligt.
wij mogen/moeten hier heel veel, maar daar schijn je zowat een 3/4 arts te zijn,
voor zij met haar NLvpk diploma daar mocht werken heeft ze nog minstens een jaar moeten studeren.....vreemd he, allemaal zo dicht bij elkaar, en toch zo anders,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me moe.. 
Gisteren ook nog een zeer drukke dag op stage gehad+
`s Morgens met gr. 2 nog met moederdag bezig geweest
`s Middags had ik eerst onverwacht groep 5, daar moest ik maar even nieuws uit de natuur mee doen... Uhh ja.. Toen wisten we weer hoe je heerlijk streng moest zijn in de klas haha. 
daarna met nog een paar leerlingen van groep 6 en 8 de moederdag cadeau afgemaakt..
en `s avonds naar de therapeut geweest voor me rug,, tering deed vet zeer.. Leek net of die mijn rug aan het molesteren(slopen) was ofzo Affijn! 

Vandaag gaat mijn vriend samen met de overbuurman de schutting in de tuin zetten! En nieuwe buizen in de grond leggen ofzo.. Want zo af en toe hebben we een zwembad achter het huis. Alhoewel het is al niet zo erg als vorig jaar.. Vandaag zelf even alle huiswerk weer bijwerken. 

Heb net al een stofzuiger en een stofdoek door het huis gehaald. Maar ben behoorlijk duizelig. Gat. Maarja Nu maar ff koffie drinken kijken of ik daar een beetje wakker van kan blijven. Heb nu al het gevoel dat het eind vand e dag is ofzo. 

Fijne dag allemaal! Enne fijn weekend!

Liefs,

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag heb ik een "ik wil wel, maar ik ben nog niet zo ver dat ik het kan" dag ... en dat maakt me boos en machteloos tegelijk. Gelukkig heb ik gisteren al mijn boodschappen gedaan.

*hoopt dat het met Agnes goed gaat

----------


## gossie

Het is midden in de nacht van 14 mei, en ik slaap nog steeds niet. :Mad:  Ik lig wakker en ben ff naar beneden gegaan. En ga zo weer terug. :Embarrassment:  Mijn gedachten zijn op de loop. :Frown:  Over een paar uurtjes, moet ik weer fit zijn. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  Ik denk dat me dat niet lukt! Ik wens jullie allen een fijne maandag toe.

----------


## christel1

Gossie, hopelijk slaap je vanavond wat beter dan want niet slapen kan een mens echt kraken... heb ook niet deftig geslapen deze nacht, ik lag altijd te denken dat ik op tijd uit mijn bed moest om naar de cardioloog te gaan. 
Al bij al viel het nog mee bij de cardio, geen vernauwingen of zo te bespeuren, wel hartritmestoornissen, dat weet ik al een tijdje hoor, heb er ooit eens een nachtje voor in het ziekenhuis moeten blijven maar toen was het wel extreem te noemen, hartslag in rust tussen de 150-180 en daarbij nog elke keer een tussenslag... niet aangenaam te noemen. 
Nu is mijn hartslag wel normaal maar ik heb een gewone hartslag en elke keer een verkeerde tussenslag, dus op 25 mei mag ik om een holter gaan voor een 24 u meting pff nog een ziekenhuisbezoekje meer, woensdag nog 1 te gaan, allé RX-en laten nemen van heel mijn onderkant en dan bij de bandagist om mijn steunzolen en bij 2 orthopedisten, de ene voor mijn heupen en knieën, de andere voor mijn voeten en eerlijk, het hangt mijn voeten uit...

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffff chris..................succes, dat jij nog tijd hebt om te koken, daar snap ik echt niets van
iedere dag ben je druk! is het niet hier, dan wel thuis of in het ZH en dan nog de was en zorgen voor je LAT Marc!

----------


## christel1

Ja se, de kinderen hebben ook eten nodig he ? En het was niet zo moeilijk om het klaar te maken en het was nog lekker ook, morgen al de was doen se.... maar die ga ik wel drogen naar de wasserette daar begin ik thuis niet meer aan, dan zien dat alles tegen woensdag middag gepoetst is want om half 1 moeten we in het ziekenhuis zijn en ondertussen de voorbereidingen in het oog houden voor de verbouwing van de zolder, morgen of woensdag komt er een vriend van mijn zoon kijken of het mogelijk is om boven een schakelaar te zetten om op zolder zelf het licht uit te doen, electriciteit moet gebeuren voor dat we alles beginnen af te werken maar de grote werken daar zal ik mijn mannelijk personeel voor inschakelen, ik ga orders geven hoor...

----------


## christel1

Een triestige dag vandaag, heb mijn oude kat moeten laten inslapen , Bébéke, bijna 16 jaar heb je in onze armen gelegen.. nu ben je in de kattenhemel bij je broertjes en zusjes... voor altijd in onze herinneringen, een heel mensenleven bijna ben je bij ons gebleven... we will miss you for ever... 

Druk gehad vandaag, deze morgen in spoed naar het ziekenhuis moeten rijden met mijn dochter, dringend cardioloog opgezocht.. gelukkig niks erg wel een ontsteking van haar ribben, nog nooit van gehoord eerlijk gezegd, dan alle 2 om onze steunzolen moeten gaan halen, een resem RX-en van mijn heupen - knie en voeten, dus ja volgende week nog 2 onderzoeken voor mijn heup, een echo en een botscan en op 8 juni onder het mes om de hallux valgus van mijn dikke teen weg te doen en een cyste... en daarna 6 weken revalideren dat wordt nog leuk in de zomer zeker ??? Maar ja het is dat of een stijve teen zeker ??? .... ik word gek dus helemaal nuts

----------


## Neetje

Dat is zwaar klote christel ...


... en verdomd, zo voel ik me ook al weer enkele dagen

----------


## sietske763

zeg dat wel..............maar chris...k weet al wat je gaat antwoorden;""gelukkig werken mijn grijze hersencellen nog goed""

heb gereageerd op dierentopic,
meiss, heel veel sterkte, wat knap dat je voor het diertje gekozen hebt en niet voor jezelf, zodat ze dan langer bij jullie had kunnen blijven...
afschuwelijk dat je een beestje waarvan je zoveel houdt kwijt bent...

@neetje, jij weet hoe het voelt, jij hebt 1 jaar geleden je poes laten inslapen...
ben je daar nu overheen, of is er nog steeds een groot gemis?

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Wat een stress allemaal. Gelukkig is er niets ernstigs aan de hand met je dochter. Wel vervelend natuurlijk. 
Heel veel sterkte met alles.

----------


## Neetje

> @neetje, jij weet hoe het voelt, jij hebt 1 jaar geleden je poes laten inslapen...
> ben je daar nu overheen, of is er nog steeds een groot gemis?


T is nu 9 maanden geleden idd. Het gemis is er nog steeds hoor, maar t is meer dan dat ... het overlijden van scoop was het gevolg van de situatie waarin ik sinds eind 2010 in verkeer. Hij is daar het slachtoffer van geworden, klinkt hard maar het is wel zo. Ik zal er verder niet teveel meer over uitwijden. Scoop is weg, maar het had nooit zo ver mogen komen ...

... ben wel dat ik zijn as hier heb, zo is hij toch thuis

----------


## anMa

> Een triestige dag vandaag, heb mijn oude kat moeten laten inslapen , Bébéke, bijna 16 jaar heb je in onze armen gelegen.. nu ben je in de kattenhemel bij je broertjes en zusjes... voor altijd in onze herinneringen, een heel mensenleven bijna ben je bij ons gebleven... we will miss you for ever... 
> 
> Druk gehad vandaag, deze morgen in spoed naar het ziekenhuis moeten rijden met mijn dochter, dringend cardioloog opgezocht.. gelukkig niks erg wel een ontsteking van haar ribben, nog nooit van gehoord eerlijk gezegd, dan alle 2 om onze steunzolen moeten gaan halen, een resem RX-en van mijn heupen - knie en voeten, dus ja volgende week nog 2 onderzoeken voor mijn heup, een echo en een botscan en op 8 juni onder het mes om de hallux valgus van mijn dikke teen weg te doen en een cyste... en daarna 6 weken revalideren dat wordt nog leuk in de zomer zeker ??? Maar ja het is dat of een stijve teen zeker ??? .... ik word gek dus helemaal nuts


Hallo christel
Dat is heel zwaar om afscheid te moeten nemen van een lief dier
Heel veel sterkte gewenst
Als je een mooie foto hebt van het beestje die zul je vast wel hebben
Lijst die in en kijk er vaak naar dat doe ik ook bij mijn azrael deze zomer 3 jaar geleden ingeslapen
Het helpt om aan alle leuke dingen te denken en ja t verdriet heeft zijn tijd nodig
Nogmaals sterkte
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

De laatste voel ik me echt triestig omdat ik me altijd moe voel en redelijk terug wat rugpijn heb. Ventje had tot nu maandag verlof en rottige van al is dat ik niets deftig iets kan plannen door dat slecht voelen pff... :Mad:  Oké hij zegt wel ik begrijp dat wel, maar plezant is anders hé....Ik trek mij dat enorm aan! We zijn wel een paar keer op stap geweest ook met de dochter, maar dat vraagt mij dan heel veel energie. Zelfs een boek lezen of op MC is al te vermoeiend......

Zal blij zijn dat het de 30 mei is (uitslag bloed). Er moet toch een verklaring voor zijn dat een mens zich geregeld moe voelt  :Confused:  Zelfs als ik geslapen voel ik me na een paar uur moe. Heb ik minder geslapen dan kan ik bijna niet op mijn benen staan, en dan krijg ik ook hoofdpijn ect....

Ach; we zullen wel zien wat eruit de bus komt. En Ondertussen maken we er gewoon beste van. Er zal ooit wel is een dag komen dat het beter gaat worden zeker. Ventje is vandaag met de sportclub naar de ardennen gaan eten. Normaal ging ik mee, maar is te ver rijden met mijn rugpijn. Dus komt straks mijn dochter maar langs om mij gezelschap te houden  :Smile: 

Vorige zaterdag naar mijn beste vriendin geweest en moet zeggen dat het een fijne avond was. We hebben goed gelachen en heb voor de eerste keer een mojito gedronken wat was dat lekker zeg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Stond al van ene op mijne kop  :Stick Out Tongue:  


Lieve mensen ga hier nu niet alles lezen te moe in hoofdje, maar weet dat ik in gedachten bij jullie ben.


Christeltje, succes met de operatie en hoop dat je snel van die cyste verlost bent. En ben al blij dat het mee viel bij de cardioloog  :Wink:  Van je poes dat is minder nieuws.... :Frown:  sterkte!



Wens jullie allen heel veel sterkte/liefs/geluk toe waar nodig is.....  :Embarrassment:   :Wink: 

do x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Trieste dag Christel  :Frown:  heel verdrietig!!!!

ik heb zojuist gereageerd op dierentopic.  :Wink:  

Dus eerst de kat laten inslapen, ( tragisch maar noodzakelijk) toen met spoed met je dochter mee naar het ziekenhuis, en binnenkort ben je aan de beurt voor de operatie aan je teen!!!!
tjonge jonge wat zul "jij" moe zijn geweest....tijd voor een drankje en een rokertje voor al deze ellende op 1 dag!!!! Sterkte lieverd....
Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ik ben moe hoor maar niet fysiek maar mentaal uitgeput... het was zo'n lange dag gisteren en dan zat mijn ventje nog in de shit ook met zijn boiler voor warm water, de klusjesman heeft hier gisteren tot 11 uur 's avonds zitten werken en dan ja van 11 tot 15 uur in het ziekenhuis en dan met de kat naar de dierenarts en het was niet mijn gewone, die was in verlof dus een andere moeten zoeken maar dit voelt nooit hetzelfde aan, Michel ken ik al 25 jaar en ik ga er met al mijn huisdieren naartoe en dat voelt beter maar ja het kon niet anders, haar nieren hebben het begeven en voor huisdieren bestaat er geen dyalise en eerlijk ik zou het niet kunnen ophoesten en ja bijna 16, ze heeft echt een mooi leven gehad, nu zullen we terug naar het asiel gaan en een katertje adopteren hoor... dan kan dat beestje terug een mooi leven krijgen bij ons...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me erg moe.. Afgelopen week erg druk gehad... 
Maandag school tot kwart over 2=) Dat viel nog wel mee :Wink: 
Dinsdag school tot 4 uur. En uhh gesprek gehad op school. En mag nu 1 les laten vallen=) En school heeft contact gehad met mijn hulpverlener. Om te gaan kijken wat school voor mij kon doen. Nou hele gesprek ging letterlijk ene oor in andere oor uit. 
Woensdag Jarige juffen dag gehad op stage! Gelukkig was het tijdens de spelletjes wel droog. Was een super drukke/chaotsiche maar gezellige ochtend. Nu op naar de volgende projecten. Schoolreisje en sportdag. 
Vandaag niet te veel gedaan. Naar de gamma geweest om verf te halen voor 1 slaapkamer die nog geverft moet worden. En uhh hebben een droogmolen gekocht :Smile:  en nog een nieuwe kraan voor in de keuken de oude die was niet goed meer die lekte enzo. Verder nog even bij schoonouders op bezoek geweest. Daarna nog een x naar de Gammma waren nog wat vergeten. Bij de mac donald maar ff avond eten gehaald. Kon het niet emer opbrengen om nog te gaan koken. Morgen een huiswerk dagje. Zaterdag nog een verjaardag staan.. Zondag niks doeen en dan is de week alweer om... 

Fijne week verder!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dolfijntje....
Je hebt het zeker druk gehad meissie...het weekend komt eraan...Hoera...ga lekker wat uitrusten als dat kan en onderneem wat leuks met je vriend of vriendinnen...succes met het verven van je kamer, maak er wat moois van...
Kus van mij....Elisa...doegieeeeeeeee  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik stond op tijd op vanmorgen en ben gaan wandelen met Bhody...beetje rustig aan want mijn heup doet behoorlijk zeer en de rest ook  :Stick Out Tongue: ..
thuisgekomen kon ik nog slechter lopen dus zit ik nu al een hele tijd achter de pc uit te rusten en wat te mailen naar iedereen en even wat schrijven op mediCity....
het is inmiddels 11.00 uur geworden dus wordt het de hoogste tijd om te gaan douchen, maar ik trek weer in model dus dat is fijn....de pil helpt en de rust ook, en de koffie helpt ook mee aan een lichte verkwikking, pfffffffffffff wat bazel ik toch allemaal..ik ben nog steeds moe, maar ik heb daar geen tijd meer voor dus hoppa, aan de slag zeg ik tegen mijzelf...het liefst zou ik de hele dag in huis willen blijven zonder enige verplichting en telefoon en whatever... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar dat is een stille wens, dit lukt dus niet....ha,ha  :Big Grin: 

energie bewaar ik voor vanmiddag...dan ga ik met mijn tante die 1 verdieping lager woont dan ik op de flat, wederom naar het ziekenhuis toe.( 2e keer deze week)..belangrijk wat de arts te zeggen heeft ivm de blaaskanker...daarna gaan we naar Tuinland want daar wilde ze graag heen dus dat doen wij....vanavond ga ik dan ook met de benen omhoog liggen want na dit soort bezoeken ben ik helemaal op  :Big Grin:  
prettige dag verder...
Warme groeten...waar blijft de warmte en de zon?????  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

*Bump

Ik heb het koud, de zon is weg

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben onrustig, soort van hyper. Komende dagen heb ik veel afspraken staan en dat geeft me stress. Normaal bescherm ik mezelf door maar 1 afspraak te plannen per dag, maar dat was nu niet mogelijk.

Komende dagen 2x psychiater, 1x tandarts, 1x huisarts om een bult op mijn rug operatief te laten verwijderen, belastingpapieren checken door humanitas, want zoals het er nu voorstaat moet ik wsl veel huurtoeslag terug betalen, volgens mij zijn er verkeerde gegevens ingevuld (ik vul die zooi nooit zelf in), de T-zorg in huis en ook de T-zorg weer aanvragen voor een half jaar

Te druk in mijn situatie en hoop dat de week snel voorbij is

----------


## christel1

Neetje, join de club, deze week staat bij mij op het programma, morgen huisarts voor medicatie, woensdag met mijn neefje naar de orthodontist, donderdag echo en botscan van mijn heup, vrijdag holter gaan halen voor mijn hart en zaterdag weer binnenleveren, 1 juni afspraak bij de orthopedist om te zien wat er nu eigenlijk mis is met mijn heupprothese of met mijn onderrug, 8 juni operatie hallux valgus dikke teen... en daarna 6 weken revalidatie, mag er al 14 dagen niet op lopen en met krukken, jeezes, mijn armen gaan serieus pijnlijk zijn dan, daarna 14 dagen met schoen en krukken en daarna 14 dagen enkel met schoen... doe daar nog maar 6 weken minstens bij want met mijn osteoporose duurt het genezingsproces 2 keer langer... mooie zomervooruitzichten dus... 
Sterkte man, zal aan je denken;..

----------


## Neetje

Idd join de club Christel, je hebt helemaal gelijk. Ik vergat ook nog 2x fysio deze week te vermelden.

Deze dag is voorbij, vanmorgen eerst gemeente gebeld (met een baksteen in mijn buik) T-zorg verlenging aangevraagd. Hij komt eerst langs ... daarna fysio geweest en ff snel gewinkeld. T-zorg ook geweest vanmiddag, ik heb op balkon gelegen in de zon, ff bijkomen en voorbereidend op de psychiater. Ook die is net weg, ik heb een tekort aan zelfvertrouwen en heb steeds meer moeite om er nog iets van te maken. Ben bang voor veel dingen, de lulligste dingen ... Ik krijg steeds meer het gevoel dat mijn taak erop zit, vooral gevoed door het opknappen van mijn vader's plekje op de begraafplaats.

Ik mis een doel om naartoe te werken, zit vast

Sterkte christel, jij gaat ook behoorlijk zware weken tegemoet ... men wordt geleefd noemen we dat

x

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmorgen een goed gesprek gehad met mijn huisarts, weet nu tenminste hoe het zit. Duidelijk uitgelegd, de klachten die ik heb horen allemaal bij de hartritmestoornissen. 
Waarschijnlijk moet ik de medicatie altijd blijven slikken, maar dat is niet zo erg. 
Prettig als je een arts hebt die de tijd neemt om je alles rustig toe te lichten.  :Smile: 
Voel mij dus opgelucht, omdat ik nu precies weet hoe het zit.

Iedereen een hele fijne week gewenst, het weer wordt fantastisch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Fijn dat je je opgelucht voelt. En dat je huisarts eens goed naar je heeft geluisterd, kan deugd doen hé. Nu weet je precies hoe de stand van zaken zijn. Misschien wat minder dat je de medicatie moet blijven nemen. Maar als ze helpen zoveel te beter dan"toch". 


Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. De rugpijn is iets beter, maar de vermoeidheid is er nog. Gelukkig is zonnetje daar dat verwarmt ons toch een beetje  :Smile: 


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Niet lekker uitgerust
Slecht geslapen misschien net 4 uurtjes
Onrustig deze week is heel druk zeker 6 verjaardagen op n rijtje
En ik heb geen pilletje genomen want ik had gisteren hoofdpijn en ik had al paracetamol genomen dus dacht ik dat ik beter maar niet ook nog pilletje om te slapen zou nemen
Ook al is van dr vogel 
Dan ga ik liggen malen in bed 
Ik dacht dan zet ik in de logeerkamer maar de tv even aan toen deden de zenders het niet allemaal 
Later terug naar eigen bed heb ik nog 2 uur geslapen want mannetje snurkte heel hard
Hoop dat volgende nacht wel wat beter wordt.

----------


## dotito

anMa,

Dat is toch precies een probleem aan worden bij velen hé dat slecht slapen. Hoop dat je vannacht de slaap beter kan vatten. Heb je al is valeriaan forte genomen neem ik soms ook eens. Je moet het wel een tijdje nemen voor het werkt. En volgende keer als je man nog eens snurkt.....moet je hem maar eens een goeie mep geven  :Big Grin:  doe ik ook soms bij mijn ventje. En dan verschiet hij even :EEK!:  en zo ben ik dan weer een paar uurtje zoet  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 


Vandaag na een tijdje weer terug wat beter geslapen tot 11.00 u  :EEK!:  wat kan dat deugd doen zeg..... :Smile:  had vorige nachten een paar keer een pilletje genomen, maar ben blij dat die rommel uit mijn lijf is.... :Confused:  Ik kan totaal niet tegen chemische pillen, maar ja als een mens het even niet meer ziet zitten omdat hij slecht slaapt en vermoeid is, probeert men alles. Heb nu mijn slaapmedicatie aan de apotheek gegeven zo kan ik niets meer nemen in noodgevallen. Dan zal ik wel wat lezen, of computeren, maak niet uit..... Voel me nadien toch veel slechter dan beter. Ga straks naar de winkel om terug mijn voorraad aanvullen van mijn homeopathie en kruiden pillen. Nu ben ik ook al een tijdje magnesium en levertraan aan nemen. Omdat dat ook goed is voor de spieren. En daar ik veel last heb van spierspanning, en mensturatiepijn. Vroeger nam ik dat ook geregeld en toen hielp dat ook een beetje. 


Voor de rest word het hier wat genieten van zonnetje op mijn terras. Word enorm warm is nu al 25 graden goed hé  :Smile:  Straks dan even naar de aldi om wat inkopen te doen. En morgen lekker samen genieten met mijn ventje. Hij heeft vrijdags altijd verlof ik geloof Christel haar ventje ook. Wat we gaan doen weten we nog niet. Maakt niet uit als we maar samen zijn. 


Zal blij zijn dat volgende week is dat heb ik de uitslag van bloed. Ben echt benieuwd wat er gaat uitkomen? 


@Christel,

Die operatie aan je voet dat is ook niet niets. Hoop dat je niet teveel pijn hebt nadien. Want mijne operateur had toen gezegd toen ik geopereerd werd aan mijn tenen dat daar alles van zenuwen zaten, en dat dat heel gevoelig en pijnlijk is. Gelukkig heb je een algemene verdoving, want plaatselijk brr... :Confused:  Heb ik één keer gehad en vloog bijna ophoog... :EEK!: ben nu niet kleinzerig, maar dat ging tussen berg en been. Natuurlijk je kan zo ook niet blijven rondlopen hé met die cyste? Ach...ze zullen je wel goede pijnmedicatie geven voor achteraf. Zal 8 juni aan je denken.....En hoe gaat het met je dochter, is ze al een beetje minder in shock?


Fijne dag voor iedereen en vooral genieten van zonnetje want we weten nooit wat de dag van morgen gaat brengen..... :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Zo, ik voel me enigszins rustig vandaag. De week is bijna voorbij en dus ook alle drukke agenda afspraken voor deze week zijn zo goed als weg te strepen ... dinsdag fysio gehad, psychiater op bezoek gehad en de thuiszorg, woensdag naar de psychiater geweest (dosis anti depressiva WEER verhoogd) en 's middags humanitas over de vloer gehad. Vandaag moest ik naar de tandarts, ik heb 1,5 uur bij de mondhygieniste in de stoel gelegen (damn wat had ze mooie ogen) ... tandjes zijn weer wit, koffie aanslag is weg, dus we kunnen weer n beetje lachen. In juli 3 afspraken staan voor het echte werk, kiezen trekken, kroon plaatsen en wat tanden herstellen.

Nu ga ik chillen en bakken, morgen de laatste agenda punten ... fysio deel 2 en operatieve ingreep bult op rug.

Rust ... zucht

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, heel vervelend als je maar ligt te draaien en te woelen. 
Hopenlijk slaap je vannacht beter.  :Wink: 

@ Do, 
Fijn dat je geniet van het weer.  :Smile:  Grappig, mijn man is ook altijd op vrijdag vrij (incidenteel moet hij natuurlijk wel eens werken op de vrijdag). Fijn is dat hé, dan heb je een lekker lang weekend samen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Geniet jij maar lekker van het zonnetje.
Ik ben ook niet zo voor al die chemische pillen, gewoon omdat ik ze meestal slecht verdraag. Maar ja, soms kun je niet anders.
Kan me wel voorstellen dat je heel benieuwd bent naar de uitslag. Succes Do.

@ Neetje,
Een aardige waslijst. 
Dat leid goed af een mondhygiëniste met mooie ogen.  :Big Grin:  Ik geloof goed dat je blij bent dat dat weer gedaan is. Niet het leukste.  :Frown: 
Maar je hebt nog heel wat tegoed bij de tandarts, niet leuk. Sterkte ermee.
Meer AD? Hopenlijk heb je er baad bij, en ik hoop dat je ook baad hebt bij de gesprekken van de psycoloog. 
Nu heb je weer even rusten, dus ga jij maar lekker chillen en bakken.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Dat juist, jij kan er ook niet tegen hé tegen chemische pillen, ik ook niet. Als het echt niet goed gaat neem ik er een met de hoop dat het helpt. Maar de dag erna voel ik me zo ellendig... :Confused: en soms ook depri van die pillen. Dus ik heb ze weg gedaan. Vandaar dat ik ook geen hormonen/de pil kan verdragen. Gelukkig kan ik die pijnpleister wel verdragen anders had ik wel een probleem.

Ja dat is plezant hé dat ons ventje vrijdags thuis is  :Smile:  mijn man doet enorm veel overuren en dan neemt hij die in dagen op. Want als hij die laat uitbetalen moeten we nog meer belastingen betalen. Alé voor u ook dan nog een fijn verlengd weekend....... :Wink: 

liefs do

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Do, ze is een beetje minder in shock maar daarnet vroeg ze me wel toen ik thuiskwam als ze nog eens de trein moest nemen in Opwijk of ik met haar mee naar het perron wou gaan en wachten tot de trein aankwam en kijken of we die gozer terug niet tegenkwamen. Blijkbaar zit ze er toch nog mee in haar hoofd.... 
Vandaag niet zo denderend bij mij, heel de dag in het ziekenhuis gezeten voor mijn rug en heup... de echo was al niet goed, ergens een pees die niet meer op zijn plaats zit of er niet meer goed aanhangt... De scan... ook niet goed, de dr had hem bekeken en misschien is mijn heupprothese op een plaats los gekomen.... en ja dat moet besproken worden met de orthopedist en mijn andere heup vertoont ook al heel erge slijtage dus dat zal waarschijnlijk ook een prothese worden als de pijn niet meer te houden is, in mijn rug zat ik met een ontsteking tussen L4-L5.... en mijn knieën waren nog ça va maar ook niet echt OK meer, ne mens zou van minder depri worden als je het op 1 dag allemaal te horen krijgt....

----------


## Neetje

Ik verveel me, van mij mag het EK voetbal snel beginnen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

van mij ook,,,,,,,,,,,,heb mijn nagels al oranje gelakt en oranje lippenstift ook al in de la.
wij kijken altijd de EK en WK in de kroeg als oranje speelt.....een rokerskroegje natuurlijk....bomvol en reuze gezellig!

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja dat is normaal dat u dochter ne schrik heeft opgedaan, en dat ze niet meer alleen durft gaan. Hoe zouden we zelf zijn.....Maar ben wel blij dat ze een beetje minder geschokeerd is. 

En voor de rest sterkte met alles Christel, je zou inderdaad voor minder depri worden!

@Neetje, Sietske,

En hoe is de voetbal geëindigd? 


Vandaag tegenover gisteren pff.....verschrikkelijk geslapen, en vermoeid  :Frown:  snap er de bal van?? Heb tot 5u wakker gelegen, ben dan maar opgestaan. Dan heb ik toch een paar uur geslapen, maar voel me echt een wrak grr..... :Mad:  En dat just dat mijn ventje thuis is. Heb gezegd vanmorgen dat hij maar best wat gaat joggen als hij er zin voor had. Hij doet dat graag vandaar. Zo heeft hij vanmorgen nog iets zinnigs gedaan. Oké geef toe gisteren voelde ik me super, waarschijnlijk dan weer teveel gedaan. Met gevolg dat ik oververmoeid ben vandaag, en niet daardoor niet kon slapen. Ik weet dat ik nog moet leren om mijn grenzen te stellen, en op tijd te stoppen met dingen te doen. Maar als ik me wat beter voel wil ik ineens alles doen, en dat gaat niet meer. 


Iedereen een fijne dag toegewenst, en hoop dat jullie jullie beter voelen dat ik. 

liefs do  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,

Dat valt ook niet mee om rustig aan te doen als je je goed voelt.  :Frown:  Op dat moment heb je het vaak niet in de gaten, maar de dag erna wel.
Naar dat je je de laatste tijd niet goed voelt, en slecht slaapt, dan kun je ook veel minder hebben. Echt niet leuk. 
Hopenlijk wordt het snel wat beter. 
Probeer maar wat te genieten van het mooie weer.
Fijne Pinksterdagen. 

@ Christel, 
Het zit je écht niet mee.  :Embarrassment:  Heftig al dat nieuws. Ik wens je héél veel sterkte, want dat kun je wel gebruiken. 

@ Neetje, niet doorgegaan de ingreep. Misschien ook maar beter om er mee naar de chirurg te gaan, die zijn er toch wat geroutineerder in. Sterkte. 

Vanavond heel de avond buiten gezeten, eindelijk dan toch goed weer.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

> van mij ook,,,,,,,,,,,,heb mijn nagels al oranje gelakt en oranje lippenstift ook al in de la.
> wij kijken altijd de EK en WK in de kroeg als oranje speelt.....een rokerskroegje natuurlijk....bomvol en reuze gezellig!


Ha Sietske,

Een echte voetballiefhebster, dan kun je de komende tijd genieten. 
Veel plezier dan de komende tijd.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Neetje, ook al voetbalgek.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Veel plezier dan.

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffffffff heb toch een afschuwelijke migraine aanval........hele nacht aql en nu nog...heb net een hand vol pillen naar binnen gegooid en ga maar weer naar bed..
wil vanmiddag beter zijn...wil op """vakantie"", hier dichtbij een kolkje in het bos...pffffffffffffffffff ik ga mn bed nu in!!!

----------


## Neetje

@Do ... de voetbal moet nog beginnen, 8 juni begint het EK en dat duurt dan 3 weken  :Smile: 

@Jo (hey dat rijmt) ... ingreep is te riskant, t zit te diep 'geworteld', dus dan idd maar beter naar de chirurg. En wat heet een 'voetbalgek' ... ik ben bloed fanatiek  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... al interesseerde me het vorig jaar helemaal niets meer. Het EK zal ook weer een stukje korst van de wond halen, want het WK voetbal in 2010 heb ik samen met .?. (u know who) gekeken/beleefd.

Sterkte Do, ik hoop dat je vandaag iets beter in je vel zit ... en Sietske, migraine is klote met het scherpe zonnige weer, bah, gordijnen dicht en maar hopen dat de pijn minder wordt.

En Jolanda? Ben je al bruin? Ik vind het iets te heet om te zonnen.

Hoe ik me voel vandaag? Was er vroeg uit 9 uur ofzo. Ben blij dat de week van de drukte voorbij is en ik alles heb afgerond (niets afgezegd). Op dit moment voel ik leegte enzo

----------


## christel1

Sietske, is dat een internet virus die migraine ? Ik had ook mega migraine deze morgen, nu is het al ietsjes beter pfff niet plezant he ?

----------


## sietske763

was zo ziek dat zelfs 2 soorten migraine pillen niet hielpen, dus maar uitliggen....word vandaag geen "vak<::

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  sterkte ....verzorg je goed .... :Wink:  of laat je maar eens verwennen .... :Smile:  :Wink:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Migraine is geen lachertje hé lieve schat, heb daar ook heel veel last van. En veel kan je daar niet tegen doen. Pilletje nemen tegen migraine, samen met een koude hot pack op je hoofd leggen, en een beetje slapen.....Hoop echt dat het vandaag wat beter is? Zodat je wat van het mooie weer kan genieten.

@Neetje,

Dank je wel Neetje, :Wink: 

Gisteren heb ik een redelijke mooie en ook niet zo vermoeide dag gehad. Had wel last van mijn rug, maar was dragelijk. Vandaag daarin tegen pff.... :Frown: weer heel laat in slaap gevallen 5.30u en weer te weinig geslapen. Met als gevolg hoofdpijn enz......ach morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag, met de hoop dat ik me dan toch wat beter ga voelen(hoop ik toch) :Smile: 


Gelukkig heb ik hier een gezellig terras, waar ik toch samen met mijn ventje wat buiten kan zitten. Heb een boekje gelezen, wat bijgepraat. En nu zit ik wat op de PC wat bij te lezen. Hoop dat jij een betere dag hebt  :Wink:  en dat je wat van zonnetje kan genieten.


Iedereen een heel fijne zondag nog  :Smile:   :Wink:  en sterkte voor iedereen.......

----------


## Neetje

Ben net thuis van een bezoekje aan de bekerfinale ADO - VVV voor de dames. Was genieten, niet teveel mensen om me heen, lekker rustig, helaas niet in de zon kunnen zitten, maar voordeel is dat ik niet verbrand ben. ADO won met 5-2 dus prima.

Nu pasta maken en veeeeeeeeeeeeeel naar binnen werken.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me aardig verbrand haha. Gisteren heb ik ruim een uurtje in de zon gezeten en was al helemaal rood.. Gisteren zijn mijn vriend en nog wat anderen in de tuin bezig geweest om de tuin op te hogen! Super! Ik heb het interieur weer es helemaal veranderd. Schuifen met banken en stoelen alles weer schoonmaken! Gisteravond hadden we een verjaardag staan. Rond half 1 vanacht lag ik in bed.. En om 11 uur was ik er vanochtend uit. Vanmiddag eerst ff naar de zus van me vriend geweest en daarna doorgefiets naar zijn zusje en vervolgens nog ff bij zijn ouders langs. Bijna hele familie gehad dus. Om half 5 waren we thuis vanmiddag daarna de was op gehangen en uh vervolgens was ik vet moe en dacht ff liggen. Vervolgens in slaap gevallen en rond kwart over 6 kwam me vriend bij mij om me wakker te maken hihi..

Morgen nog ff naar het pinksterfeest in Delfzijl toe! Lekker party=)=) Met Wolter Kroes! en andere artisten hah.. 

Nou fijne pinksteren nog!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben druk met van alles en nog wat....ik zal binnenkort wat bijlezen hier...nu alleen nog kort wat schrijven... :Embarrassment: 
Ik wil Belgie bedanken !!!  :Big Grin:  mijn jongste broer en zijn team 98 van Roparun zijn enorm warm en vriendelijk ontvangen in het dorpje Zele...dit staat er om bekend dat ze alle teams begroeten, het is een enorm Feest lees ik via de pc. dit houden ze voor alle mensen die vanuit Parijs richting Nederland ( Rotterdam) rennen en lopen....dit doen duizenden mensen een paar dagen ten gunste van "Het Kankerfonds" non stop gaan ze door.....het is afzien, ik neem mijn petje voor ze af en heb diepe bewondering voor allen die hier aan meedoen !!!! bijna iedereen heeft wel in zijn gezin, en familie, en vriendenkring ,mensen met Kanker....velen zijn terminaal, andere dierbaren zijn al overleden, en weer anderen "vechten" om te overleven en de strijd aan te gaan.... :Big Grin: 
ik houd het dagen in de gaten deze Roparunners, totdat ik weet dat ze de Finsch bereikt hebben. :Wink: ..nu doe ik nog een laatste sms je naar mijn broer om hem te steunen...mijn kaarsje blaas ik uit...nog 1 sigaret roken en mijmeren en dan gaat "deze" vrouw ook slapen....Welterusten allemaal.....voor straks...een hele goede 2e pinksterdag ( maandag)
de zieken wens ik sterkte met hun "migraine" en hun "pijnen" 

Liefs en een dikke knuffel van mij...ElisA  :Embarrassment: 

een spreuk van de kankerbestrijding.....
Leven toevoegen aan de dagen,
waar "geen" dagen meer kunnen worden toegevoegd aan het "Leven"  :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Elizabeth
Dat zal afzien voor je broer en zijn team, met deze warmte lopen. Maar ook voor de andere teams. Ze halen het wel. Daar ben ik van overtuigd...
Ik hoop dat jij lekker geslapen hebt, elisabeth. Lekker gedroomd.

@ de anderen,
een fijne dag vandaag. Hopelijk niet ziek.........geen migraine, en andere verbrandingen van de zon..........

Vanmorgen stond ik wat minder moe op.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie:

Ja inderdaad dat is echt met het zweet voor de kop zullen we maar zeggen. :Big Grin: .het wekkertje liep alweer om 7.00 uur af...ik zit weer vol met energie want ik houd het Team van renners en fietsers in de gaten via verschillende web site's ...pffffffffffffff ik was giga moe gisteravond/nacht toen ik hier wat schreef..., maar deze mensen natuurlijk helemaal...ze zijn nu in Nederland....vanmiddag arriveren ze in Rotterdam bij de Finish.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik wens ze sterkte en kracht toe de laatste zware kilometersssssssssssssssssss... www.roparun.nl

weinig geslapen Gossie maar de adrenaline giert door mijn lijf...mijn broer is team Captain en er gebeurd gewoon heel veel....ik ben dankbaar dat "hij" nog leeft, want hij heeft destijds een ongeluk gehad en dat was kantje boord..ik als oudste dochter ben sinds mijn 13e (moeder ongeluk paard) altijd bezorgd geweest om ons gezin!!!!  :Embarrassment:  ik krijg pas Rust als hij vanmiddag over de Finish is en veilig thuis is !!!  :Big Grin: 

Hey lief mens....fijn dat je minder moe bent...hou je haaks kanjer....prettige en zonnige dag...

Warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## gossie

@ Elisabeth,
Misschien juig ik al te vroeg, en is je broer met zijn team nog niet binnen...maar hij/'t team halen vast en zeker. :Wink:  :Smile:  Wat een happening zo te zien op de link.  :Big Grin:  Het is zeker voor een goed doel.... lieve Elisabeth een fijne en sportieve klank toe gewenst. 
liefs van Gossie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed voel me wel moe, maar heb toch wat beter geslapen. Vanmiddag weer wat op terras gezeten met een boek. Ventje moest heel de dag werken van 8u tot 20u dus samen konden we niets doen. Af en toe als hij het rustig had kwam hij wel is af, dus dat is wel leuk aan zijn job. Dus heb ik me maar wat bezig gehouden met eten, lekker gezond gekookt, en terwijl hier de foto's op de pc wat gezet, en foto's bekeken natuurlijk van vroeger altijd leuk. Wel buiten met de laptop"handig". Wat is geen weer om binnen te zitten hé. Voor de rest word het hier een rustige maandag avond  :Smile: 

Morgen weer naar de kine en woensdag heb ik eindelijk de uitslag van mijn bloed(Dr couke).

Fijne week voor iedereen,  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: dank je wel.... :Big Grin:  mijn broer en zijn team van de Roparunners ( voor Kanker) kwamen iets na 14.00 uur aan op de Coolsingel in Rotterdam...ze hebben het gehaald maar ik heb mijn "broer" nog niet gesproken!!! wel veel sms jes gestuurd...hij is "kapot" dus wacht ik totdat hij er aan toe is....ik ben blij als iedereen weer veilig thuis is...op de tv zag ik om 18.00 uur iets in het journaal...Nellie Coman ( sportvrouw) is de ambassadeur voor de Roparun!  :Wink:  er wordt weinig aandacht geschonken...jammer !!!!
prettige dag verder, en hou je haaks meid, voor "jou" is het ook niet makkelijk allemaal...ik denk wel aan je  :Embarrassment:  Liefssssssssssssssssss

Dodito: effe wennen een dagje met Pinksteren zonder je man....fijn dat jij jezelf toch goed kan vermaken...lekker met je laptoppie in je tuin...ik ben jaloers op mensen met een huis en tuin aan de grond...ik woon op de flat en daar kun je 's middags niet zitten van de hitte...pfffffffff maar enfin, niet klagen maar dragen, maar na 16 jaar wil ik het anders, maar om aan een huurhuis te komen is verrekte moeilijk...iedereen blijft maar zitten !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  vandaag ga je naar de Kine? is dat de Fysio?  :Big Grin:  sterkte meid, en meteen daarna een pilleke innemen tegen de pijn !!! woensdag uitslag bloed....ik zal duimen lieverd...hou je haaks....
Liefssssssssssssss

vandaag voel ik mij moe en dat is logisch als je veel te laat naar bed toe gaat...komt wel weer...vandaag ga ik met Bhody voor de 4e keer sinds 18 april naar de dierenkliniek toe....(kassa) pfffffffffffff ik hoop dat het goed met hem komt!!! "Vandaag" is mijn paps jarig...Fijn om hem er nog bij te hebben...morgen moet hij alweer huidkanker laten weghalen in het ziekenhuis, tijd geleden ook al....tja en zo is er overal en altijd wat aan de hand...het is niet SAAI  :Big Grin: 
ik probeer wat uit te rusten vandaag en bewust ervan te "genieten" dag lieve allemaal...
Proost: op het LEVEN !!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Knuffelllllll van Elisa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je wat minder moe bent.
Ik hoop dat jij ook een beetje hebt kunnen genieten van het mooie weer.
Hou je haaks.  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Do,

Nog even en je weet eindelijk wat meer. Heel veel succes woensdag. 
Ik hoop dat je klachten ook wat afnemen. 
Het is handig dat de laptop mee naar buiten kan,  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Geniet nog van het weer.

@ Elisabeth,

Knap van je broer dat hij de finisch gehaald heeft, niet gek dat hij moe is.  :Embarrassment: 
Zijn mooie beelden van de link, heb er ook naar gekeken.
Nog gefeliciteerd met de verjaardag van je vader. Fijn dat hij nog bij je is. Ik wens hem sterkte met de behandeling morgen. 
Ja de kosten bij de dierenarts rijzen zo de pan uit. Niet leuk, hopenlijk komt Bhody er zo boven op. 
Sterkte met alles, en rust jij ook maar eens even uit. Zorgen is goed, maar ook aan jezelf denken hé? Dag lieve.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Fijn dat je broer het heeft gehaald  :Wink:  wel minder dat je je vandaag wat moe voelt, vanavond vroeg bedje in! En dat nu juist wanneer je vader jarig is  :Smile:  een dikke proficiat voor hem.


Wel minder dat hij huidkanker heeft, maar ik denk wel dat je er op tijd bij bent, dat ze daar iets kunnen aandoen, of vergis ik mij? En hoe staat Bhody tegenover een dierenarts.... vind hij dat leuk, of niet? Alvast een fijne dag toegewenst en doe het verder maar wat rustig aan. Dag lieve Elisa,


Helaas heb ik ook geen tuin lieverd, maar wel een groot terras  :Smile:  Waar ik 2 stoelen en een tafel en een strandstoel kan zetten. Ja een tuin is altijd leuker  :Smile:  met dit weer, maar ben al tevreden met mijn terras hoor. Als ik maar buiten kan zitten voor afkoeling. Maar zal wel blij zijn dat ik terug een tuin heb. Maar we moeten inderdaad tevreden zijn met wat we hebben"toch". En misschien als je in de toekomst gaat verhuizen heb je misschien ook wel een tuin/tje En nu snel klaar maken  :EEK!:  om naar de kine te vertrekken...... :Wink:  of ik kom nog te laaaaaaaat....


@Jolanda,

Ja ja.....hij mag gaan komen de uitslag, wat ben enorm benieuwd  :Wink: 
Bedankt alvast 

Hoe gaat het trouwens met jou? Kan je de medicatie al wat beter verdragen?


liefs do xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Deze avond ga ik met mijn sloeber Sammy naar de dierenarts voor zijn jaarlijkse vaccinaties. 

Deze morgen ben ik zelf bij de huisarts geweest (spijtig had liever bij de dierenarts geweest voor mijn onderzoeken, is een knappe vent, mijn huisarts ook hoor maar die heeft net dat tikkeltje meer.....) 

Moest papieren laten invullen voor mijn teenoperatie, had het de dr al wat makkelijker gemaakt en al een heel deel zelf ingevuld zoals de medicatie die ik neem enzo, BMI uitgerekend (en nee niet gezeurd/gefoefeld). Heel zijn wachtzaal zat weer eens vol, binnengekomen rond 10 uur, buiten na half 12... En hem eens gevraagd wat ze gaan doen als mijn heupprothese echt een stuk los zit.... 
Geen goed nieuws, helemaal eruit halen en een nieuwe metalen pin insteken die dikker is dan degene die er nu in zit en wat ik kan lezen op googel bevat niet veel goeds. Het zou veel pijnlijker zijn (ik dacht al dat ik de 1ste keer het ergste gehad had van pijn), blijkbaar niet dus en de revalidatie zou ook veel langer duren.... 

Maar zo kan ik nu eigenlijk ook niet verder sukkelen, elke dag bijna aan de pijnstillers, mijn maag staat soms op ontploffen en ik neem al gigantisch veel pillen.... 

Daarna maar naar mijn mutualiteit gebeld om te vragen of ik bij hen een rolstoel en een ziekenhuisbed kan bekomen (NMBS) maar zij doen dat niet meer dus gingen ze me een papier opsturen dat weer eens moet ingevuld worden door de huisarts, waarom ik een ziekenhuis bed nodig had en waarom ik een rolstoel nodig heb... pfff precies of je gaat dat vragen voor je plezier.... 

Hopelijk heb ik het morgen want vrijdag moet ik toch terug naar de orthopedist en kan hij het misschien invullen ook al is het een collega die de operatie aan mijn teen gaat uitvoeren, alles zal afhankelijk zijn van wat deze orthopedist zegt. Moet eerst mijn heup gebeuren dan gaat dat voor eerlijk gezegd, stappen kan ik nog, daar heb ik nog niet zoveel last van, van mijn heupen wel.... En zo blijven lopen nog 5 jaar dat zie ik totaal niet zitten, kan toch moeilijk 5 jaar in mijn bed of in mijn zetel kruipen of liggen he ??? 
Do moest jij morgen of overmorgen niet om je uitslag bij couckiemonster ???? Laat me dan snel iets weten he want ik ben wel benieuwd wat hij gaat te zeggen hebben en als je het niet direct begrijpt bij onze verstrooide professor, vraag het hem dan nog maar eens maar dan wel iets trager want hij kan ratelen gelijk de beste.... 
Nog veel plezier in het zonnetje allemaal en voor degenen die er niet kunnen van genieten, misschien naar een goeie film kijken op tv...

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Sterkte met alles want zo te lezen is dat ook een hele waslijst. Zo'n heupoperatie is ook niet niets brr.... :Confused: En een ziekenhuisbed/rolstoel kan je bij de mutualiteit gaan halen. Moet normaal geen probleem zijn. Toen ik geopereerd ben geweest aan mijn tenen heb ik ook spullen bij de mediotheek mogen gaan halen. Als je dat moet betalen weet ik niet meer, maar in ieder geval veel zal dat niet geweest zijn.


Morgen heb ik de uitslag moet er naartoe om 17.15 ben echt benieuwd dat er iets uit de bus gaat komen? En als hij te snel praat dat couckiemonster zal ik het wel vragen want ratelen kan hij inderdaad  :Wink: 


Nog niet zolang terug van de kine heeft mij eens goed onderhanden genomen. Plus dat hij mij ook een beetje gekraakt heeft en moet zeggen dat het deugd heeft gedaan. Voelde me even goed vandaag tot ik een telefoon kreeg van mijn ma  :Confused:  Mijn neef zijn baby(meisje) van 5 maand is gisteren overleden aan wiegendood, t' was een tweeling. Waarom gebeurd zoiets in leven  :Frown: .....ben er al een paar uur niet goed van. Probeer haar te bellen maar ze neemt niet op. Ga straks nog eens proberen. Een moeder die haar kind verliest moet verschrikkelijk zijn!! Dat wens je u grote vijand nog niet toe. Moet verschrikkelijk hoe ze zich nu voelen. Gelukkig hebben ze wel heel veel steun van de familie. Ben er even stil van.... :Frown: 


En eergisteren belde mijn dochter dat haar vriendin haar moeder omver is gereden door een zatte bestuurder. De vrouw was opslag dood 42 is ze geworden......

Ik vind dat mensen die zat achter stuur zitten hun rijbewijs moeten inleveren. En de rest van hun leven geen auto meer rijden  :Mad: 



Fijne dag nog

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
Verschrikkelijk wat je vertelde van je neef, dat zijn baby van 5 mnd is overleden aan wiegendood. Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je je al een paar uur niet lekker voelt, n.a.v. het telefoontje van je moeder. Ik hoop dat je ze kunt bereiken. Maar ik kan me ook goed voorstellen, dat je neef en zijn vrouw even geen telefoon aannemen.
Ook verschrikkelijk wat je dochter vertelde. Dat een moeder van een van haar vrienden, omver is gereden door een zatlap. :Mad:  En daarbij is overleden 42 jaar jong. 
Lieve Do ik wens je veel sterkte, kracht en liefs toe om deze berichten te kunnen verwerken.
liefs van Gossie xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## christel1

Mijn deelneming Do, nee zoiets wil je als ouder nooit meemaken en als kind ook niet dat je moeder omvergereden wordt door een zatte bestuurder. Veel sterkte meid, je zal het nodig hebben....

----------


## dotito

@Christel, Gossie,


Dank je wel allebei, ja dan voel je je is wat beter en dan krijg je zo'n nieuws  :Frown:  mentaal weer een klopje.....Wat moet het dan niet zijn voor hun pff.... :Frown:  moet er steeds aan denken!! Tja waarom gebeurd zoiets??? leven zeker........ :Confused: 

Heb daarnet nog is proberen te bellen, maar ze nemen niet op. Je zal wel gelijk hebben Gossie, ze willen waarschijnlijk rust dat heel normaal is op dit moment. Heb juist vernomen van mijn tante dat ze maandag begraven word. Alé dat zijn dan weer mindere goede vooruitzichten, maar we zullen er zijn. Zodat ze achteraf hun kind een plaatsje kunnen geven, en het in alle rust kunnen verwerken......


liefs do xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Wat erg, je kindje verliezen, verschrikkelijk, daar zijn geen woorden voor.
Heel veel sterkte, ook als je naar de uitvaart gaat. Hartverscheurend. 

Ook verschrikkelijk van de moeder van 42. Heel triest, net wat je zegt Do, die dat veroorzaakt heeft zou nooit meer mogen rijden.  :Mad: 
Wat een leed zeg.

Heel erg veel sterkte Do.

----------


## jolanda27

Do,

Om nog even je vraag te beantwoorden; Het gaat een stuk beter met de rikketik. De lanoxin kan ik gelukkig goed verdragen. Dus dat is mooi meegenomen.  :Smile:  
Nu jij nog opknappen,  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Do: Heel veel sterkte! Een kind verliezen is idd verschikkelijk, maar je moeder verliezen op zo'n jonge leeftijd en op zo'n manier is ook onwerkelijk. Sterkte

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk! Heb lekker vakantie van stage!! Heerlijk! Officieel moest ik gisteren wel naar school. Maarja maandag iets te veel gefeest dus gisteren kon ik me bed niet uit komen haha. Nu ben ik alweer lekker aan het oppassen ondertussen ff leren voor een toets en wat verslagen tikken. Vanmiddag naar de psycholoog. Kijken wat ze daar te vertellen hebben. Vanavond lekker niks doen. Morgen lekker niks doen. Vrijdag lekker niks doen. Heerlijk vakantie! 

Fijne week allemaal!

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me zeer verdrietig.... :Frown:  moet steeds aan mijn neef en zijn vrouwtje denken!! Heb net met mijn tante gebeld en mijn neef is er helemaal onderdoor  :Frown:  Waarom had het niet mogen zijn!!! wat hebben kindjes misdaan.....  :Confused:  om zo vroeg heen te gaan??  :Mad:  begrijp het niet  :Frown:  ...... Het doet zowiezo pijn om iemand af te geven, maar als iemand een mooie leeftijd en een mooi leven heeft gehad......behoort de dood bij het leven.....Maar een kind uit je leven nemen....... :Frown: 


Fijne dag nog voor iedereen, en geniet vooral van het leven...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte Do, dit hakt erin zeg :|



---------
Ik voel me zwaar klote vandaag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb niet veel woorden voor iedereen, maar ik vang wel wat op als ik dit lees hierboven... :Embarrassment: 

Veel Sterkte Dodito voor je neef en zijn vrouw inzake hun "overleden kindje"  :Frown:  diep tragisch maar "wiegendood" is een verhaal apart....de artsen zijn er nog niet altijd uit "wat" precies de oorzaak is..kan zeer verschillend zijn...soms lees ik er wel eens wat over...een vriendin van mij heeft dat meegemaakt....(Hartverscheurend) voor de ouders!!! daar wordt je dus stil van....en natuurlijk als je om het leven komt door een ongeluk is eveneens Verschrikkelijk....Rouw hakt er diep in...doe maar rustig aan...er zijn geen antwoorden..."het gebeurd" ! Liefssssssssssss
 :Wink: 
Neetje: ik hoop dat er spoedig een betere, fijnere, dag voor je aanbreekt.! Knuffel  :Embarrassment: ..

Christel: HOu je haaks met al deze ellende van heup en teen en de rest...wat een enorm gedoe al die aanvragen van bed, rolstoel, en dan niet te vergeten de tijd dat je "uit" de running bent na een operatie..het herstel!!!! Ik zend je kracht toe....Liefssssss

Jolanda: Succes met je medicijnen...sterkte bedoel ik...sorry ik ben erg moe....ik hoop dat het eerdaags goed en beter zal aanslaan...daggggggggggg, Liefssssssss

IK vertrek vanavond voor ongeveer een weekje...tenzij ik eerder mee ga met mijn vader naar het ziekenhuis... :Wink:  ik ga andere lucht inhappen bij een goede vriend!!!!
Prettig weekend alvast, al het goede voor "nu" en aankomende week....

Warme groeten van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me gewoon klote-_-

----------


## dotito

Vandaag zit ik in echt in de put  :Frown:  (voel me triestig verdrietig, heb rugpijn, totaal geen energie) maar langs ene kant een beetje opgelucht  :Smile:  door de uitslag. Alé ja als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. 

Gisteren de uitslag gekregen van mijn bloedafname? Wat was ik geschrokken  :Confused:  even in shock zeg  :EEK!:  toen ik hoorde wat ik allemaal had, vandaar dat ik niets heb laten weten. Is een hele waslijst om op te noemen. Niet moeilijk dat ik me al een lange tijd heel slecht voel  :Frown:  Momenteel voel ik me echt doodop om alles te noteren, maar zal het kort houden.



Dr. Coucke was niet zo verbaasd dat ik me zo slecht voelde, hij zei je zou voor minder!


Ga even opnoemen wat hij uit mijn bloedwaardes heeft gehaald?



1>Ik heb een thyreoïditis(ontsteking van de schildklier)en ook een te trage schildklier 

2>Ik heb anemie 

3>Ik zit in de vervroegde menopauze, daar mijn oestrogeen waardes waren veel te laag waren 

4>Bijnieren werken veel te traag, daar mijn cortisol(stresshormoon) ook veel te laag is


Ik zal alles een beetje kort samen vatten wat ik moet bijnemen.


Hij verschoot ook dat de dokter mij Inderal 80 mg had gegeven daar dit veel te zware beta blokker en ook zeer moe kan van zijn. Moet nu overstappen naar Nobiten 5 mg.

Moet ook Hydrocortisone nemen 2 x per dag voor mijn bijnieren 

Dan nog een Fero- gradumet(ijzer preparaat)

Utrogestan en Estrogel voor de PMS klachten en vrouwelijke hormonen aan te vullen


L- Thyroxine voor mijn te trage schildklier

Nu moet ik alles nemen in de hoop dat ik tegen de medicatie kan. En binnen 2 maand moet ik terug op controle. Hij gaat dan ook mijn hypofyse nakijken dan weet hij juist waar het zit. Hypofyse of bijnieren. Daar ik 4 jaar geleden een gezwel heb gekregen bestaat de kans dat het daar ook kan zitten. Maar dat is voor dan. Stap voor stap. Vind eerlijk gezegd wel veel medicatie en ik die juist dan niet voor chemische rommel ben pff.... :Mad:  Ik hoop dat het allemaal gaat beteren, want met momenten zie ik het totaal niet meer zitten  :Frown:  Een mens houd zich sterk, maar op is op hé.... :Frown:  Nu weet ik tenminste hoe het komt dat ik zo moe ben, slecht slaap, concentratieprolemen enz.....


Ja ik kan nog verder gaan, maar ben momenteel te moe lieve mensen. Ben ook een beetje boos.... :Mad: op mijn huisarts!!! Waarom heeft hij dat nooit ontdekt dat ik een te trage schildklier heb en al die andere dingen.... :Mad:  waarom moeten wij als mensen bijna alles zelf ontdekken!! Als ik niet naar de uitzending heb gekeken van Dr. Coucke op internet en uit mijn eigen geen afspraak had gemaakt had ik dit nooit geweten. Gelukkig heb ik de uitslag en is het nu ontdekt. Weet je een mens voelt gewoon dat er iets scheelt in zijn lichaam. Ik wist het gewoon  :Mad: Kon op d'n duur zelf geen boek meer leven of op MC regeren/lezen was al te veel.alleen niet dat het zoveel was  :Frown:  zelfs mijn huishouden doen ging niet meer, laat staan gaan werken........


Ik ga alles in rust verwerken en me verzorgen. Daar ook nog bijkomt het verlies van mijn neef zijn baby. Zal zwaar worden maandag op de begrafenis.



Lieve mensen ik denk één voor één aan jullie allemaal. Sterkte ook met al jullie zorgen, leed, en vooral niet genieten van de dagen.....Want je weet nooit wat de dag van morgen gaat brengen  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 


Dikke dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment: 


Bedankt dat jullie er zijn voor mij en vroeg of laat komt het wel goed zeker xxx

----------


## gossie

lieve lieve Do,

Wat kan en moet ik zeggen......... :Embarrassment:  Dit is niet niks, wat je op je bordje krijgt... en kan me voorstellen dat dit weer een shock is, bovenop de shock die je al had van je overleden achternichtje...

En misschien verklaart het je de moeheid die je al ondervond.

Dr. Chouke heeft je echt laten schrikken. Ik hoop dat de medicatie iets doet, zodat je het gevoel niet krijgt waarvoor slik ik dit in ****naam? Terwijl jij al helemaal geen pillenslikster bent.

En lieve Do, dan blijf je nog zo optimistisch voor je naaste mensen. :Embarrassment: 
Meiss ik zou zeggen ik voel me gewoon k***e. :Mad: 

Sterkte lieve Do, ik denk aan je.

Knuffel van Gossie

----------


## christel1

Lieve Do, 

Natuurlijk is het schrikken van wat dr Coucke allemaal gevonden heeft, langs de andere kant kan je nu misschien toch geholpen worden. 

Ik ben door Dr Coucke ook helemaal anders geworden, hij heeft me ook uit een diep dal moeten halen en nu lijkt het een hele berg waar je tegenaan gaat kijken maar stilletjes aan zal je verbetering voelen, dit hoop ik echt voor jou. Als hij voor jou kan doen wat hij allemaal voor mij heeft gedaan dan zit je echt op het goeie spoor. 

Dik 7 jaar geleden zat ik in hetzelfde schuitje, wel niet dezelfde ziekte dan jij maar voor mij werd het hoog erg tijd dat ik door een goeie specialist werd onderzocht. 

Sommige mensen vinden hem een charlatan, zo wordt hij toch in de pers omschreven maar ik vind het een dokter die verder kijkt dan zijn neus lang is. 
En je zal je nog down voelen, dat had ik 7 jaar geleden ook, bijna 18 maanden constant aan de TPN baxters, of nog langer, nee het is niet interessant en het legt een grote druk op jou, je huishouden, je kinderen, je man... 

En elke maand dat je zo kloeg van je maandstonden, hevig bloedverlies, normaal dat je dan anemie en ijzer tekorten hebt. En normaal moet een HA dat ook kunnen opmerken maar ja de ene is al wat beter dan de andere. Ik slik ook elthyrone voor mijn schildklier, werkt ook te traag maar tegen die pillen kan ik wel goed en je voelt je ook minder moe dan. En als je ook medicatie krijgt om je hormoongehalte op peil te houden zal je je misschien na een tijd ook beter gaan voelen. Natuurlijk gaat het nog een zware weg worden maar je bent een sterke vrouw en je kan het aan ook al is het nu allemaal zwaar, emotioneel ben je ook bezig met het verlies van het baby'tje van je neef en maandag zal zeker zwaar worden... 
Maar je weet, als je een schouder nodig hebt om op uit te blijten, je weet me te vinden... via FB of PM... 

Probeer vannacht toch wat te slapen.... zal niet makkelijk zijn maar je komt er wel, ben ik zeker van en je hypofyse zal dr Coucke ook wel goed nakijken hoor, geloof me maar. 
Dikke knuffel 
Christel

----------


## dotito

Dank je wel Christeltje en Gossie,

Ach Komt wel goed zeker met mij, denk positief, maar zal inderdaad een zware weg worden. Voel me echt verdrietig op dit moment, echt wel. Zowel voor mijn gezondheid, als om het verlies van de baby. Als een mens iets meemaakt in zijn leven zijn het precies altijd 2 vliegen in één klap. Jij weet wel wat dat wil zeggen hé Christel,


Leven is soms heel hard, voor ons allemaal, en ik zal inderdaad blij zijn dat ik me iets of wat menselijk voel. Zodat ik toch een beetje van mijn dagen pijnloos en zonder te veel kwalen kan genieten.


En is inderdaad een speciale dokter die (Dr. Coucke,) je moet soms meerdere keren naar iets vragen of hij vergeet het. Maar heb wel het gevoel/geloof dat hij mij gaat helpen. Zodat hij Christel heeft geholpen en nog andere. Ik vind hem wel een goede dokter. Moet zeggen dat het toch goed aanvoelt. Oké hij is speciaal, maar iedereen is anders"toch".


Ga nu proberen een beetje te slapen, want heb vannacht bijna geen oog dicht gedaan. Heb tot 5 u vanmorgen met mijn ventje op terras gezeten. Hij heeft voor mij vannacht een glaasje melk gemaakt omdat ik niet kon slapen(lief hé) :Smile:  Moest ik hem niet hebben, zou ik het nog zwaarder hebben. En de dochter gisteren was ook een beetje aangedaan, maar heb gezegd schat dat komt allemaal wel in orde. Omdat ik niet wil dat haar studie daar onder lijden. Een kind zegt dat niet altijd, maar ze trekken zich dat toch aan. 


Weet je heb het heel zwaar op dit moment, maar ik denk zo.......dat het alleen maar de goede kant  :Smile:  kan opgaan. Slechter dan kan toch niet hé  :Frown: 
Tot later lieve Gossie, en lieve Christel, en als ik wat beter ben spreken we zeker een keertje af  :Wink: 


Dikke knuffel terug do xxxx  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 


ps: kan momenteel zijn dat er wat schrijffouten instaan, maar dat komt omdat ik me mentaal/fysiek heel slecht voel.

----------


## Neetje

Net terug van het ziekenhuis te zoetermeer. Moest een 'bult' op mijn rug operatief verwijderd worden. Het regende dus ik kwam als een verzopen kat aan. Ik kreeg n paar verdovingen, maar die werkten niet zo goed, dus voelde veel pijn. Na een paar extra spuiten erin was t snel gepiept. Maar wat een lucht kwam er van die wond af zeg, het stonk omdat het ontstoken was. Over 2 weken moet ik terug om de hechtingen eruit te halen.

De terugrit was koud en nat, wind tegen ... halverwege ben ik ff de mediamarkt ingelopen en zag een tv staan die ik mezelf cadeau wil geven van mijn vakantie geld. Heb ik wel verdiend na al die jaren vind ikzelf.

Nu is de verdoving uitgewerkt en dat voel ik wel. Maar het ergste is dat ik 3 dagen niet mag douchen, terwijl ik net onderkoeld thuiskwam (lol)

Maar ook dit hebben we weer achter de rug zowel letterlijk als figuurlijk




Verder: ik wil iemand uit mijn kop hebben, maar het lukt me maar niet








Fijne dag iedereen en veel kracht toegewenst namens mij als je het moeilijk hebt  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Neetje, 
Bij de apotheek bestaat er een speciaal plastiekfolie die kleeft die je over de wonde kan plakken of over het gaasverband zodat je toch kan douchen hoor maar veel ziekenhuizen zeggen dat gewoon niet of hebben dat niet in stock. Als je eraan kan natuurlijk of anders eventjes naar de buren om er zo'n klever over te doen he ? Want het is koud en nat vandaag, ook bij de zuiderburen...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me leeg, verdrietig, en zwak,  :Frown:  net terug van de uitvaartceromonie, en wat was dat een triestige dag zeg..... :Frown:  ja daar zijn totaal geen woorden voor waarom een baby van bijna 5 maand moet gaan!!

De uitvaart was enorm mooi en sereen, er waren kindje van de klas van de oudste dochter(4jaar) die dan ter plekke iets uitvoerde, was echt schattig om te zien dat wel. Maar het was ook een heel aangrijpende gebeurtenis !! Zeker toen mijn nicht(moeder) iets kwam voordragen, wat heeft zij zich sterk gehouden, mijn neef kon niets zeggen. Heb er echt hoofdpijn van overgehouden, en voel me dan al niet zo best..... :Frown:  


Ben blij dat het achter de rug is zodat mijn neef en zijn vrouwtje en de meter/peter en de naaste familie het een plaatsje kunnen geven. En om hun verdriet kunnen rouwen. Toen ik er aan kwam aan het uitvaartcentrum kwam mijn nicht mij in de armen gevlogen dat ze zei; waarom do, ik kan niet meer do, ben helemaal op, en waarom??? En dan moet je weten dat dat mijn oogappel is, altijd geweest is trouwens. Doet pijn om je familie zo te zien lijden. En ik die dan nog weinig familie heb waar ik in contact mee kom. Juist daar gebeurd er dan zoiets verschrikkelijk, al hoe wel je dit aan niemand toewenst!!


En erge van al is dat haar tweelingzusje zo op haar lijkt.....tja; waarom gebeurd zoiets in leven......die vraag zal altijd onbeantwoord blijven!!


do  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

Sterkte Do. Meer kan ik niet zeggen. Waarom........... gebeurd dit? Zo'n klein wezen. Sterkte Do.

een lieve digitale knuffel voor je, Do

----------


## Neetje

Sterkte  :Frown: 

Ook van mij een lieve digitale knuffel voor je, Do

----------


## sietske763

@do,
mijn (2e)man heeft ook een baby van 3 maanden verloren door wiegedood, het is nu 33 jaar geleden en nog is het altijd aanwezig op de achtergrond....het is een stuk van jezelf.

----------


## christel1

Operatie aan mijn teen is goed verlopen nu krijg ik wel pijn maar dat is normaal en ben een beetje moe... nog een fijne avond iedereen... xxx

----------


## Raimun

> Operatie aan mijn teen is goed verlopen nu krijg ik wel pijn maar dat is normaal en ben een beetje moe... nog een fijne avond iedereen... xxx


Sterkte....na regen komt zonneschijn.....( figuurlijk toch ! )  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Fijn te horen dat alles goed verlopen is, hoop alleen dat je niet teveel pijn krijgt straks! Want meestal komt de pijn ' s avonds op. Bij mij was dat toch doen ik geopereerd was aan mijn tenen. Heb heel den tijd aan u gedacht, en heb ook een kaarsje gebrand. Veel beterschap toegewenst! En voor u ook fijne avond lieve schat. We horen elkaar nog  :Wink: 

liefs do  :Embarrassment:  xx

Vandaag echt een slechte dag pff...heb tot 5.00u vannacht rond gelopen met verschrikkelijk hyperventilatie, denk dat het komt van dat slecht voelen en ziek zijn. Voel me echt op vandaag hopelijk vannacht een betere nacht zonder die hyperventilatie pijn. Heb dat vroeger ook veel gehad, maar dat is jaren onder controle geweest. Heb maar terug een afspraak gemaakt met een een relatietherapeut want dat heeft mij vroeger er ook door geholpen.

----------


## christel1

Bedankt Do, zal wel op tijd mijn medicatie moeten slikken, ga nu nog 2 dafalgan forte nemen en straks terug 200 mg tramadol RT.... in het ziekenhuis kreeg ik niks meer had al de maximum dosis gehad maar die weten niet dat ze met een olifantje te doen hebben, een kleintje maar ze krijgen me niet plat. 
Hopelijk vind je ook snel rust en geen hyperventilatie meer maar je hebt de laatste weken zoveel meegemaakt dat ik het echt begrijp, hopelijk snel beter he xxx

----------


## dotito

Ik zei relatietherapeut maar bedoelde relaxtatietherapeut. Ja als je zo moe bent begin je woorden doorheen te halen  :Confused: 

@Christel,

Ja in de kliniek geven ze niet meer dat nodig is, dat is normaal hé. Enkel als je naar huis gaat moeten ze toch wat meegeven dat word meestal zo gedaan. Maar als je thuis nog pijnmedicatie hebt zit je toch niet zonder"gelukkig". Ga nu wat tv kijken want ben echt moe  :Frown:  wou juist zien hoe het met u was, en nu dat ik weet dat alles redelijk ca va is ben ik gerustgesteld. Wens je nog een fijne avond toe. En met mij komt dat vroeg of laat wel in orde, heb inderdaad veel te verwerken!


Moet zeggen dat mijn ventje mij vandaag goed heeft geholpen, en dat waardeer ik. Tja was omdat het echt niet ging. Hij had wel verlof, maar ja ze.....ik vraag er ook niet om. Is geven en nemen in leven"toch"!  :Wink: 


liefs do  :Embarrassment: xx en dikke knuf en doe het rustig aan hé

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Lieve Vrienden. :Big Grin:  Ik ben weer "Thuis" ik ben een paar dagen weggeweest naar een goede vriend 80 km verderop!! eerst had ik een relatie met hem, maar sinds een paar jaar is het een "hele goede vriend"! met sommige mannen kun je niet "leven" maar ze hebben wel een speciaal plekje in mijn "hart" en dat koester ik!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

het was fijn om in een andere omgeving te vertoeven want de overlast van mijn overbuurman was te groot, en mijn zorg om mijn tante en ouders maken mij soms lichamelijk zeer moe buiten mijn eigen gezondheid om...beetje slapen doe ik thuis, maar mijn hoofd neemt weer positieve prikkels op zodat dit wijffie weer een beetje bijkomt.  :Big Grin: 
ik moet nog bijlezen maar doe alles in etappes.... :Embarrassment: 

Lieve Dodito: dat is een heel verhaal van de dokter. :Frown: .ik kan mij voorstellen dat jij er enorm van schrok!!! als je het een paar dagen laat bezinken dan komt de kracht in "jou" wel weer naar boven toe, om een plan te maken hoe je nu verder gaat met nieuwe medicijnen! even wennen maar je kunt het wel....ik hoop dat jij je over een maand wat beter gaat voelen..wel is het heel fijn dat er nu een goede diagnose is gesteld...je hebt te lang gekwakkeld en niemand heeft je echt goed geholpen, dat is nu dus anders geworden..."gelukkig" maar...nu kan je er aan "werken" zet hem op lieverd...aan de slag met de medicijnen en hopenlijk werkt het nu al een beetje, ik ben benieuwd!!!  :Embarrassment: .....makkelijk is het "leven" niet en de dood is onherroepelijk en zwaar en verdrietig! dat moet een mens allemaal mee maken in zijn leven...het "WAAROM" krijg je geen antwoord op...je moet het "accepteren" alles heeft een reden, maar het is onnoemelijk zwaar en tragisch, je hart b reekt ervan van zoveel verdriet!!! we moeten verder op de ingeslagen weg en proberen weer wat rust te vinden en een doel te vinden in ons leven...we moeten rouwen, maar soms doen we dat luikje met tragische gebeurtenissen weer dicht en openen het weer op een ander moment!!!  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte!!! 
Sterkte Dodito met alles en met je dierbare familie...geloof mij...ik begrijp je absoluut..pijn en verdriet heb ik veel mogen meemaken...toch zal "ik" altijd omhoog krabbelen en jij doet dat ongemerkt ook evenals zoveel mensen hier op MediCity...schreeuw het verdriet maar soms van je af, of uit het op een andere manier....op een goede dag "voel" jij je anders....
Liefssssssssssssss  :Wink: 

Christel: Heel veel sterkte met je teen die geopereerd is...ik hoop dat de pijn te verdragen is....STERKTE....dikke knuffel...... :Embarrassment:  hopenlijk helpen je medicijnen en je tramadol...het is goed om thuis al wat voorraad te hebben liggen....hou je haaks lief mens!!!!  :Smile: 

Neetje: ben jij helemaal belazerd???? ha,ha...ehhhh ben je op de fiets naar het ziekenhuis gereden? daar heb je dus een "bult" laten weghalen en toen weer naar huis....pffffffffffffffff heftig hoor, mag dat wel eigenlijk na zo'n verdoving? hmmm krachtige man ben je wel...een stoere bink...doe je rustig aan...sterkte...ik moet wel om je lachen....trouwens...is "die persoon" al uit je KOPPIE....als het negatief is dan moet die persoon eruit... :Big Grin:  schrijf de naam op een briefje en verbrand het in je gootsteen!!! weg ermee.... :Stick Out Tongue:  succes ermee....

Dag allemaal.......doe je ding Sietske....als alles maar "goed" met je gaat....neem je tijd!!! kuzzzz  :Big Grin:  dag lieve Suske, ik hoop dat het goed gaat met "jou" en je partner, en je gezin!!!  :Embarrassment: 
dat Raimun, Dolfijntje, is je klotedag al beter geworden?, maak er een mooi weekend van, doe wat leuks met je vriendinnen of je vriend!!!, dag Gossie...dag allemaal...sorry als ik iemand vergeet.....Prettig weekend allemaal....

Hebben jullie ook zo'n pijn aan je ledenmaten met dit weer.....grrrrrrrrrrrr  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ehhh niet echt fijn hoor...doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee Liefs van Elisa.....xxxx

----------


## christel1

Do en Elisa, 

Ik neem altijd mijn voorzorgen al voor ik naar het ziekenhuis ga en ik ga al langs bij mijn HA om me de nodige pijnstilling voor te schrijven want daarin kent hij me beter dan iemand die me maar 1 keer ziet en mijn medisch verleden niet kent. 
Daarjuist naar de apotheek geweest om tramadol 200 RT maar voorlopig hoef ik nog niks te slikken, heb gisterenavond een megadosis genomen zodat ik toch kon slapen, heb wel beneden in de zetel geslapen want ik kan de trap niet op of af.... Maar ik lag hier wel goed hoor, zetel is wel een beetje hard maar we kunnen hier echt geen hospitaalbed zetten, het is hier niet groot genoeg... Mijn ventje heeft daarnet mijn rolstoel moeten duwen en hij was er moe van nochtans weeg ik geen ton hoor, we zijn dan maar eventjes op een terrasje iets gaan drinken dan kon hij eens uitrusten. 

En Neetje, heb je al kunnen douchen ondertussen ? Mijn ventje heeft voor mij een tuinstoel in de douche gezet zodat ik vanavond toch kan douchen, hij zal mijn been wel inbinden met een plastiek zak, allé mijn voet... 

Nog een fijne dag iedereen.

----------


## dotito

Vandaag totaal geen fut  :Frown:  hopelijk morgen een betere dag! Heb wel beter geslapen, zonder hyperventilatie, maar ben teveel wakker geweest. Vind dat echt zo raar weet je; je word wakker en je voelt meteen dat het een slechte dag word pff..... :Frown: 

@Christeltje,

Denk aan je!! :Wink: 

@Elisa,


Fijn te horen dat je u kopje een beetje hebt kunnen leegmaken  :Smile:  Ja soms heeft een mens dat is nodig hé, en dat hoeft inderdaad niet ver te zijn. Wel leuk dat jij zo'n ex-vriendjes hebt waar je telkens terecht kan.... :Big Grin:  (ha ha)


Ja bij mij zijn hele zware dagen geweest zowel metaal/fysiek, maar we moeten erdoor hé. En zoiets vraagt tijd. Maar ik bekijk het positief hoor. Nu hebben ze toch al iets gevonden. Het zal een tijdje duren voor de medicatie aanslaagd, maar ik zal het de tijd geven om ze te laten werken. Alleen mijn maag is soms wel van streek door die hydrocortisone. En veel honger heb ik ook niet. En ja het verlies van een baby is een klap, maar je hebt gelijk je moet het accepteren, anders kan een mens niet verder. En ik weet best dat jij op dat vlak ook al heel wat hebt meegemaakt. En dat je er ook sterker bent uitgekomen, dus zal dat bij mij op dat vlak ook wel zijn.

Veel liefs terug xxx  :Embarrassment: 


Wens iedereen een heel fijn weekend toe en heel veel sterkte/geluk waar nodig.

----------


## gossie

@ Do,
ik weet precies wat je bedoeld met als je wakker wordt; dat je aanvoelt dat het een slechte dag wordt. Ik herken dit. Ik hoop dat je een fijne zaterdagavond hebt en een prettige zondag.

Ikzelf voel me af, moe :Embarrassment: . 2 nachten zeer slecht geslapen.Totaal misschien 6 uurtjes geslapen. Ik hoop dat ik de a.k. nacht iets beter slaap. Ik ben snel geagiteerd, en soms zeer kort. :Frown:  Ik kan het niet meer opbrengen om rustig naar de mens te luisteren. Vanavond optijd naar bedje toe. En hopelijk morgen wat uitgeruster.

Alle anderen een fijn weekend toegewenst. En wss tot over een weekje.

----------


## christel1

Do, 
Deze morgen ging de pijn nog het was nog ça va maar deze middag kwam ze al in alle hevigheid op dus ja pillen slikken dan maar he en groggie in de zetel hangen en zitten en wat slapen als ik kan. En verder voet omhoog en mijn ventje alles laten doen, vind ik wel vervelend hoor, ik kan me nog geen glas water gaan nemen... dus vraag ik alles in 1 keer zodat hij zich maar 1 keer moet rechtzetten, denk dat hij na een week gelukkig zal zijn als hij terug kan gaan werken. 

Hopelijk slaat je medicatie snel aan. 
Gossie vervelend he als je niet goed kan slapen ? Hopelijk slaap je deze nacht dan toch wat beter want je zou van minder een kort lontje krijgen. 
Nu ga ik plat want ben onder de douche geweest, ventje had er een tuinstoel ingezet zodat ik toch kon douchen met een zak rond mijn voet en het is toch gelukt maar nu wel terug meer pijn.... 
Nog een fijne avond iedereen

----------


## Neetje

@Elisa ... ik ben op de Tomos gegaan hoor  :Wink: 

Nope, nog steeds niet uit me kop helaas en ik heb al zoveel verbrand wat me eraan doet herinneren. Stilzwijgen doe ik het niet ... van je af schrijven ... ach ach

Naar de buitenwereld hou ik me groot, maar het is zo verdomde stil in mijn huis, ondanks dat ik muziek luister, nieuwe tv gekocht dus tv kijken.

Fijne paasdagen allemaal of was het nou kerst? Enfin, goodluck tutti

----------


## jolanda27

Dag Christel, Raimun, Suske, Sietske, Neetje, Gossie, Elisabeth, Dotito,
ik lees hier van alles wat iedereen meemaakt, niet niks.  :Frown:  Ieder huisje heeft zijn kruisje!
Ik wens voor nu iedereen heel veel sterkte met alles waar je mee bezig bent, op weg naar herstel, op wat voor manier dan ook.
Ik zal wat minder aanwezig zijn de komende tijd. Het gaat niet goed met een paar vriendinnen van mij, een vriendin is erg ziek. 
Vandaar dat ik daar nu mijn energie in steek. 
Ik ben wel in gedachten bij een ieder van jullie. 
Hou jullie haaks, veel liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen allemaal...beetje kunnen slapen?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Gossie: je gaat misschien een weekje weg begrijp ik? slaap lekker de komende nachten, het is kloten als dat niet lukt en schapen tellen is ook geen bal aan  :Big Grin:  sterkte lieverd en veel plezier voor het geval je weggaat...en anders ook hoor...Liefs.. :Wink: 

Neetje: ja hier spreekt tuttie fruttie en het is geen Kerst en ook geen Pasen, de Kalkoen en de Eieren zijn op!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: ...ha,ha,....het is Zomer, maar alleen de zon moet nog gaan schijnen...hey stoere man...voorzichtig aan met je pillen....je was op de Tomos, ja ik was moe en dan schrijf ik wel eens wat verkeerd...hou je haaks...hopenlijk verdwijnt er toch af en toe wat uit je koppie....fijne dag Neetje  :Smile: 

Christelletje: je weegt amper wat, maar een rolstoel vooruit duwen kan zwaar zijn helemaal als het zo'n ouderwets model is...wat heerlijk dat je partner je zo goed helpt, dat is "echte Liefde"  :Big Grin:  goed zo....wel balen he als jij zelf zo'n zelfstandig mens bent....maarrrrrrr dat kun je wel, want je hebt volgens mij al snel geleerd dat je je soms moet aanpassen ( in noodgevallen) he, anders niet  :Stick Out Tongue:  wij zijn vrijgevochten vrouwen!!!! lekker gedouched maar meer pijn....ja dat is de "prijs" die je moet betalen...auw auw....ik vindt het rot voor je...Beterschap lieverd en ondanks alles een goede dag met minder pijn!!! toi toi toi.... :Embarrassment: 

Dodito: Thyrax slik ik voor de schildklier...moeilijk te vinden door een arts...je moet zeker een paar keer laten prikken.(bloed).bij mij werd het ontdekt toen ik vastgebonden lag met mijn hoofd op de behandelkamer bij de pijnbestrijding...ze moesten prikken in mijn keel en ik moest stil liggen...helppppppppppppppp dacht ik....maar de specialist ontdekte per toeval dat mijn schildklier vergroot was en zo kwam de bal aan het rollen...na enige maanden ben ik uiteindelijk thyrax gaan slikken via een andere arts.... :Big Grin:  je brengt mij wel op een idee...ik zal mijn bloed ook weer eens laten prikken..ik doe dat te weinig maar aangezien ik ook erg moe ben kan er misschien een buisje bij..ik zal het vd week vragen....sterkte meissie...jij wordt zeker sterker in je leven want "jij" hebt het ook niet cadeau gekregen!!! het moet al een last van je schouders zijn doordat een bijzondere "arts" jou serieus nam...
fijne dag en neem je rust op tijd....luister naar de prikkels van je lichaam....Liefsssssss

Sietske: Hoi hoi....ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat, ik heb je allang niet meer gesproken....Knuffel lekker ding.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jolanda: succes meid met al je zorg om jou vriendin(nen) en vooral met degene die erg ziek is....ik wens je energie en kracht toe, want dat vreet aan je....liefsssssssssss  :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: ik weet niet zoveel van jou maar ik bedank jou voor je aanwezigheid...een spreukje hier, een wijs woord daar, en een mooi gedicht als je 17 bent...prettige dag Raimun....lieve groeten....

Suske jariggggggggggggg....Gefeliciteerd moeder overste....mag ik dat zo zeggen? het is "liefkozend" bedoeld....Een goed en gezonder en gelukkig jaar erbij gewenst...
Liefs en een dikke Kus van mij...Elisa xxx  :Big Grin:  Hoeraaaaaaaaaaaa waar zijn de slingers.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

"IK" heb veel pijn de laatste dagen aan mijn arm en schouder..... :Frown:  ik mopperde vanmorgen vroeg al op mijn hondje Bhody omdat ik mijn Tens apparaat niet aan de praat kreeg....volgens mij moet ik de batterijen opladen en dat doen ze nu....pffffffffffff de vorige keer dat ik dat deed zaten edr de verkeerde batterijen in...hemellief, dat waren geen oplaadbare dus de boel begon toen na enige tijd te sissen...doodeng...vanmorgen vroeg een smsje gedaan na een vriend toe om te vragen of ik de goede batterijen er wel in had zitten...vandaag kan ik dat ding dus in gebruik nemen...als alles goed werkt ten minste, ik vergeet soms hoe dat werkt....dom dom.... :Big Grin:  te lang typen is niet goed maar ik heb er behoefte aan....als ik teveel pijn heb dan ben ik het liefst alleen...nou dat komt goed uit, ik woon alleen ( met Bhody) haha...ach jullie begrijpen dat wel....effe kreunen en je niet flinker voordoen...pillen erin donderen en relaxen....de rommel in de keuken moet ik nog opruimen....ik moet nog aankleden en wassen....pffffffffffffff straks maar....eerst in model trekken en dan aan de slag.... :Smile:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ff gek doen, dat mag toch? dat ziet niemand....ha,ha,....
hebben jullie de voetbal gisteravond gezien? Nederland-Denemarken..tjonge om te "janken" zeg....veel kansen maar helaas "geen" doelpunten...hopenlijk woensdag beter.....normaal zit ik met een mooie oranje kransslinger om mijn hals en een oranje fluit aan de nek en een toetertje op de bank maar "deze" vriend houd niet zo van drukte...hahahahahahaha....en aangezien ik moe was en mijn arm ook niet zo gezellig meedeed heb ik alles maar achterwege gelaten...toen heb ik maar een "kaarsje" aangestoken voor "de Oranje Voetbalmannen" pfffffffffffffffff

ik ben uitgekletst...over en sluiten....prettige dag...mijn arm wil niet meer zoveel, dus tijd om dit topic af te sluiten...daggggggggggggg

maak er een mooie dag van en hopenlijk voor jullie met iets minder pijn, en minder zorgen om anderen, en iets meer rust...doe wat leuks, ook al zit je op de bank of stoel omdat je niet anders kan....Roomservice roep je dan na je partner/vriend/vriendin en dan laat jij je lekker (noodzakelijk) verwennen.... :Big Grin:  Wauw..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Ja herken jij dat dat gevoel? Alé dan ben ik toch niet alleen! 
En je zou voor minder prikkelbaar zijn als je slecht slaapt. En dat is normaal als je je minder voelt dat je minder goed naar mensen kan luisteren. Heb dat ook, dan trek ik mij alleen terug omdat alles snel teveel word. Hopelijk heb je vannacht een betere nacht  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:  xx


@Christel,

Ja een voet kan verschrikkelijk pijn doen hé Christeltje, neem maar op tijd wat pijnmedicatie in, maar dat doe jij wel hé. En rust vooral maar goed uit, en voet omhoog, want teveel stappen is niet goed. En ik kan het weten 3 jaar geleden lag ik hier ook zo maar dan met beiden voeten omhoog. Is niet plezant om altijd alles te vragen. Maar dit is iets anders hé! Je bent geopereerd, en kan niet uit te voeten. Dus vooral niet schuldig voelen, en u laten verzorgen. Maar begrijp je wel hoor!! Uwe aard kan je niet veranderen  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:  xxx veel beterschap lieve schat!!



@Suske,

Ik ga voor je zingen hé.....Happy Birthay To You..... :Big Grin: Happy Birthay To You..... :Big Grin:  Happy Birthay To SUSKE.......Happy Birthay To You !!!!


HIP HIP HIP.....HOERA!! :Wink:   :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Neetje,

Je altijd groot voor doen naar de buitenwereld hoeft niet Neetje, maar begrijp wel wat je er mee bedoeld  :Smile:  Verzorg u maar goed!


@Jolanda,

Sterkte met alles lieve dame  :Wink:  x


@Elisa,

Dank je wel Elisa, voor je mooie steunde woorden!! Jij kan dat altijd zo mooi omschrijven naar iedereen toe. Je had een schrijfster moeten worden.... :Big Grin:  Jij en Christel jullie schrijven hier altijd een heel boek neer  :Big Grin:  

Heel veel sterkte met u pijn, en hoop dat het snel betert. Wat betreft u schildklier heb jij een te trage of een te snelle schildklier? Gelukkig hebben ze dat bij jou dan ook ontdekt. En laat je bloed maar snel nakijken"te belangrijk"!!  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:  xx



Vandaag voel ik me weer heel moe, heb wel wat geslapen, maar in stukken. Ga hier straks wat tv kijken en heel rustig aan doen. Meer kunnen we niet doen. 


Aan iedereen die ik vergeten heel veel sterkte met alles


liefs do

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me......"weet het eigenlijk niet goed" hoe ik me voel. Heb wel geslapen, maar voel me zo loom in mijn kop... :Confused:  En dan die stomme ijzer pillen, en die hydrocortisone pff....zit al een weekje met een verstopping!!


Denk dat ik die ijzerpillen niet meer ga nemen, want ik krijg gewoon problemen met mijn darmen. Heb ooit is aambeien gehad en dat was niet voor te lachen....Weet je.....ik eet gezond, neem benifiber dat is een product waar extra vezels in zitten, en drink heel de dag door water, meer kan ik toch niet doen hé. En heb gehoord om beste effect te hebben dat ik dat 3 maand moeten nemen. Tips zijn welkom!



Fijne dag voor iedereen en geniet van de dagen lieve mensen...... :Embarrassment: xx

----------


## Raimun

@ Dodito ..

"" FLORADIX "" is 'n alternatief voor die ijzerpillen...
Te koop in iedere serieuze reform winkel ( België )
(in Ned. zijn er ook wel serieuze denk ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Het resultaat is zelfs beter dan ijzerpillen ..
en belangrijk :: zeer goed te verdragen , geen bijwerkingen ,
kan ook gebruikt als je al andere medicatie neemt !! 
( Ijzer tekort is blijkbaar 'n typisch vrouwelijk probleem ? )

Samengesteld uit vele kruiden ..is het 'n natuurlijk ijzerpreparaat !
Versterkend ..ook als voorjaarskuur te gebruiken ( doe ik al jaren ! )
'N half literfles kost ong. 25,00 denk ik ...
Ik kan je verzekeren .(.ondervinding in mijn omgeving) dat succes verzekerd is !!
Bij deze ...je ziet maar !!  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me echt klote! Ben zo duizelig als maar wat kan, koppijn als de malle en verschikkelijk misselijk een hartslag wat constant als een razende tekeer gaat.. al met al bah bah bah

Vanochtend ben ik naar school gegaan met de motivatie van ik moet naar school omdat ik al zoveel absentie uren heb. Maar het 1ste uur zat ik er al met pijn en moeite. Had nog ff een gesprek met me coach. Mag nu beginnen aan mijn laatste eind opdracht!!=) En dan heb ik voor dit jaar alle eind opdrachten binnen! 
Maar ik zei ook al dat het niet zo goed ging enzo, en toen zei ze van waarom ga je niet naar huis. Dus ik zo ja heb al zo veel uren afwezig blablabla,, nou zei me coach we zien wel hoe we dat regelen. We moeten maar even wat door de vingers zien bij jou. Dus toen ben ik om 10 uur weer naar huis gegaan. Was om 12 uur thui snel gegeten en op bed gegaan en werd rond kwart over 3 wakker. Nu nog steeds koppijn en misselijk. Hopelijk morgn wel naar school we zien wel!

Liefs

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Dolfijntje: Sterkte lieve schat....fijn dat je naar huis mocht gaan en toch een paar uren op je bed kon ligge en wat rusten...geef je er maar even aan over...soms komt er zoveel op je pad dat je er druk van wordt in je mooie koppie...neem de dag zoals het komt..soms moet je misschien wat medicijnen slikken en verder probeer je gewoon je ding te doen...maak je niet te druk over alles...ik kan dat makkelijk zeggen, maar zo'n muts ben ik wel  :Big Grin:  ha,ha,...ik kan mij overal druk om maken, maar soms "moet" dat anders...je lichaam gaat protesteren...dag meissie, zet hem op, en wees jezelf....je bent "goed" zoals je bent...Liefs en zoen van Elisa  :Wink: 

Raimun: ja dat heb je goed gezegd van de Floradix...ik had Dodito dat ook al eens geschreven in een pm... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb zowel de pillen als het vloeibare gehad....een halve liter kost geen 25 euro hoor, ehh dacht het niet  :Stick Out Tongue: ..ik zal het eens nakijken in de winkel....voor de pillen betaalde ik meen ik 10 euro..of was dat een aanbieding?  :Big Grin:  deze speurneus gaat dat uitzoeken, maar "wel" een goede tip van jou Raimun...groetjesssssssss

Dodito: van sommige dingen kun je inderdaad verstopping krijgen maar geef het een kans lieverd...zodra ik op reis ga na een ander huis om te overnachten of na het buitenland dan komt mijn stoelgang meestal pas na 4 dagen op gang en in het ergste geval 5 dagen....ik deed dan ook van alles om dat te versnellen, maar dat hielp helemaal "NIET"  :Big Grin:  ha,ha...ehhh niet leuk natuurlijk...ik at patat, gebakken eieren, extra vezels, ging veel wandelen, at een appel ( bah) etc, maar het lichaam "wacht" totdat het er aan toe is....dus houd ik op met mij zorgen maken want het ,lichaam regelt dit zelf wel....zeer lastig, maar misschien kun je nog 1 dagje wachten? akelig voor je....
wat de schildklier betreft...ik denk dat ik een snelle heb....wat zeg ik dat raar...maar ik ben af en toe wat "hyper" en enorm moe!!!! STERKTE..... :Wink: 

gister was ik erg moe...tjonge jonge ik kan dat woord niet meer horen...elke avond en tussendoor op de dag ben ik gewoon moe  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus je bracht mij op een idee Dodito...vanmiddag moet ik met Bhody voor de 5e keer weer naar de dierenarts ( ff duimen) en ik ga later op de middag naar de huisarts om toestemming te vragen voor een iets uitgebreider onderzoek....voor de schildklier mag ik altijd via de assistente aanvragen...misschien komt er niets uit, dat zie ik wel...ik maak mij niet bezorgd maar het is goed om sommige dingen te weten....als er niets uitkomt dan ga ik zelf maar Floradix tabletten kopen....(bedankt Raimun) ik vergeet soms dingen....
verder heb ik niets te zeuren dus ga ik weer verder...ik zag dat ik vergeten was om uit te loggen van de site....ik ga weer verder....daggggggggggg Liefs Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Raimun,

Bedankt voor je tips man en ga het zeker is proberen  :Wink: 
Ja veel vrouwen hebben dit probleem klopt; maar bij mij komt dat door mijn (maandelijks hevig bloedverlies). Ik bloed echt als een rund als ik tante rooske heb. De dokter zei dat dat ging betere met oestrogeen en progesteron te nemen. We zullen zien moet er volgende week voor eerst aan beginnen. En hopelijk kan ik tegen die hormonen!


@Elisa,

Ja natuurlijk geeft ik het de kans, heb het bijna 14 geprobeerd, maar nu ga ik er mee stoppen. Daarvoor had ik problemen, maar kon ik nog gaan om de 3 à 4 dagen alé een beetje toch. Maar nu is het keihard mijn stoelgang en lukt het totaal niet! Sorrie voor de vieze woorden.... :Big Grin:  Zal wel dat ander product is proberen(floradix) want moet iets nemen van extra extra. Ga straks naar de apotheek vragen of ze floradix hebben? Moet toch voor mijn medicatie gaan. En zo als jij verteld dat je op reis bent of ergens anders bent, dat herken ik ook. Ik heb ook altijd dat probleem. Ja zal ook een beetje onze aanleg zijn zeker en ook omdat we pijnmedicatie nemen daar krijg je ook constipatie van. En klopt een te snelle schildklier vertoond "hyper gedrag" ik heb een trage bij mij gebeurd alles langzaam.... :Big Grin:  laat maar snel je bloed is prikken zodat je je waardes kan laten nakijken. Dikke knuf xxx  :Embarrassment:   :Smile: 



Vandaag voel ik me in zak gezet.... :Mad: financieel dan... Ik sukkel weer een tijdje met hyperventilatie en mentale problemen door dat ziek zijn. Dacht van oké maak een afspraak bij mijn vorige kinesist die zich gespecialiseerd heeft in relaxtatietherapie en blijkbaar geeft zij nu ook fasciatherapie gevolgd....iets dat ik totaal niet ken. Heeft naar schijnt iets te maken met bindweefsel ect.... Dacht van is duur 20 euro per keer waarvan je de helft maar terugkrijgt, maar als ik er mee geholpen ben goed! 5 jaar geleden ben ik ook bij haar geweest en dat heeft mij toen geholpen. Maar weet dat je dan 9 keer moet gaan om resultaat te hebben? Dus met 10 euro uit eigen zak betalen oké daar kon ik nog mee leven.


Nu kom ik er binnen, gesprek gevoerd, ging allemaal goed.....tot ze zei van mijn prijs is wel verhoogd. 45 euro per keer waarvan je maar 10 terugkrijgt??? :Confused: ik dacht van hoe kan een mens zich nu goed voelen als je wilt geholpen worden als je zoveel moet betalen!! Ik zei amai....dat is wel veel  :Confused: en alles wat ze zei achteraf drong niet meer tot me door. Had zelfs nog niet genoeg bij om haar te betalen. Zeg tegen mijn man zal het wel een ander alternatief zoeken en naar de gewone kinesist gaan voor mijn hyperventilatie!! Nu heb ik vandaag 45 euro betaald voor iets dat totaal niet geholpen heeft. Ja vroeg een bonnetje van de ziekenkas voor terug te trekken, maar dat kon ze niet geven voor één behandeling....Is gewoon afrip pff....



@Christeltje,

Hoe is het met de pijn gesteld vandaag?  :Embarrassment:  xx
Mijn boek is ondertussen sinds gisteren uit. Een aanrader voor iedereen! :Wink: 


Vandaag iets beter geslapen  :Smile:  maar voel me nog steeds heel moe  :Frown:  en mijn honger komt maar niet op gang. Straks ga ik even naar buiten ze voor wat frisse lucht. 



Fijne dag voor iedereen..... :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Do, de pijn begint te gaan maar ik ben wel verschrikkelijk moe. Had nu wel heel slecht geslapen deze nacht en deze morgen om 8 uur stond de loodgieter hier om ons ventje zijn wc te maken en daarna is hij met de honden gaan wandelen maar heb hem niet meer horen binnenkomen was terug in de zetel in slaap gevallen en daarna is hij ook een dutje gaan doen boven, heb ik niks van gehoord, ja mijn dochter die me een sms'je stuurde dat heb ik dan wel gehoord en daar ben ik van wakker geworden. En dan maar een berichtje gestuurd naar mijn zoon of hij al terug met zijn voeten in B stond en hij is thuis geraakt met zijn spullen van de States en heeft al kennis gemaakt met onze nieuwe huisgenoot Milo, de kater en hij vond hem nog heel klein dus... zal hem deze avond eens opbellen. 
En verder krijg ik een koortsblaasje op mijn lip, is al heel lang geleden, is toch een teken dat mijn immuumsysteem niet meer optimaal werkt dus zal het oppassen zijn om terug geen hele erge herpesinfectie te krijgen in mijn bloed, zal op tijd couckiemonster raadplegen dan hoor want honger heb ik ook niet veel meer de laatste tijd... 
Nog een dikke knuffel

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Alé toch al iets dat de pijn dragelijk is hé ben blij voor u. Ja dat moe zijn dat is niet leuk, dat ken ik ondertussen ook. Een mens voelt zich zo machteloos en je ziet het niet altijd aan een mens  :Confused:  Je moet op tijd naar couckiemonster gaan zeker als je voelt dat het de verkeerde richting op gaat. Doe het maar rustig aan en verzorg u maar goed. Ja die blaasje dat is inderdaad door verzwakt immuunsysteem ik heb nu ook meer terug last van ontstekingen in mijn neus. Verzorg u maar goed christeltje, of laat u maar verzorgen of is u ventje al terug aan werk? En fijn dat je zoon veilig thuis is geraakt  :Wink: 


Denk aan je dikke knuffel terug  :Embarrassment:  xx

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Nee ons ventje is nog altijd thuis hoor, hij offert zich op om met de honden te gaan wandelen maar veel andere beweging krijg ik er niet in.... Waarschijnlijk is hij een beetje kwaad op mij, had allerlei snoep en koekjes meegebracht voor mij maar zat er altijd zelf van te snoepen en gisterenavond, allé net voor hij ging slapen zat hij nog eens aan de koekjes en heb hem gezegd dat hij wel veel moest minderen want dat hij echt veel te veel snoept en dat zal niet zo goed overgekomen zijn.... maar er is iemand die er hem moet op wijzen dat hij echt ongezond bezig is en nu ik hier een week ben zie ik echt hoeveel hij snoept, veel te veel dus... We gaan toch eens deftig moeten praten en hij vliegt echt op dieet en zijn snoepkast die ga ik eens leegmaken dat hij niks meer vindt :-) stout van mij he ?

----------


## Neetje

> Nu kom ik er binnen, gesprek gevoerd, ging allemaal goed.....tot ze zei van mijn prijs is wel verhoogd. 45 euro per keer waarvan je maar 10 terugkrijgt???ik dacht van hoe kan een mens zich nu goed voelen als je wilt geholpen worden als je zoveel moet betalen!! Ik zei amai....dat is wel veel en alles wat ze zei achteraf drong niet meer tot me door. Had zelfs nog niet genoeg bij om haar te betalen. Zeg tegen mijn man zal het wel een ander alternatief zoeken en naar de gewone kinesist gaan voor mijn hyperventilatie!! Nu heb ik vandaag 45 euro betaald voor iets dat totaal niet geholpen heeft. Ja vroeg een bonnetje van de ziekenkas voor terug te trekken, maar dat kon ze niet geven voor één behandeling....Is gewoon afrip pff....


Klopt Do, je krijgt er alleen maar meer stress van, terwijl je je uiterste best doet om 'geholpen' te worden ... wat een beleid he  :Mad: 

Take care  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Inderdaad Neetje, :Mad:  echte afrip!! ach een mens leert snel bij in zo'n situaties. Mij niet meer gezien hoor!!  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me weer verschrikkelijk slecht ben weer opgestaan met een raar gevoel in mijn mond denk dat dat van die pillen komt. Heb ook een hele slechte nacht gehad pff....was 7.30 u dat is wakker was. Zal hier wel wat op de zetel liggen vandaag, boekje lezen of tv kijken. Gelukkig schijnt zonnetje af en toe :Smile:  dat maakt ook veel goed  :Wink: 

@Elisa, Raimun,

Gisteren naar de apotheek/kruidvat geweest, maar floradix kennen ze hier bij ons niet. Heb nu een lactulose siroop gekocht en ga zo verder mijn ijzer pillen innemen. Hopelijk met goed resultaat. Zal floradix binnen 2 weken in NL wel kopen. We gaan dan toch voor een kleine week naar center parcs dat komt goed uit.Dan kan ik mijn voorraad weer aanvullen... :Big Grin: 


Fijne dag voor iedereen en hopelijk met weinig pijn 


liefs do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me nog steeds shit. Gisteren bij de psycholoog geweest voor controle van medicatie.. Was allemaal weer niet goed :Frown:  Veel te hoge bloeddruk,, tril aan alle kanten en me hartslag slaat 148 in rust=( Focking balen. Nu in overleg met de psychiater moet ik deze medicatie gaan afbouwen en dan vanaf volgende week beginnen met een andere medicatie.. Pff komt der ooit een einde aan de ellende..=(

Zo en nu ga ik eerst slapen,, trusten allemaal

----------


## gossie

@Do, Eisabeth, Neetje, Dolfijnjorien e.a.
_STERKTE, KRACHT EN LIEFS, NAV JULLIE DAGEN_

Vandaag ging het best goed, vond ik. Na wat dagen weggeweest te zijn, heb ik die dagen rust gehad. 
Ik zal het een en ander nog moeten bijlezen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: welkom thuis lieverd.... :Big Grin:  gezellie..ik hoop dat je even hebt kunnen ontspannen na alle narigheid van de afgelopen weken/maanden! begin rustig...prettig weekend...Liefs Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

Dolfijntje: sterkte meissie met alles, het valt helemaal niet mee...ga wat leuks doen, en neem op tijd wat rust en "probeer" je niet overal druk om te maken, je bent "jong" en je mag nog van alles mee maken op deze aardkloot, dus maak plezier...Knuffel  :Wink:  denk aan de bloeddruk....

Christel: slapen kun je op de meest vreemde tijden doen, omdat je ook op de verkeerde momenten wakker wordt en de pijn maakt dit allemaal mogelijk...pfff wat een gedoe he dat herstel  :Big Grin:  hopenlijk is de wc goed gemaakt bij je man, en gaat hij wat minder snoepen...ruzie maken oftewel discusieren is leuker als jij weer sterker bent...hahahaha, houd de kracht maar voor jezelf, dat heb je hard nodig....snoepen kan een gewoonte worden dat heb jij inmiddels kunnen zien..ook doen we dat als we ons vervelen of als er moeilijke situatie's zijn....de 1 snoept, de ander drinkt, of doet allebei  :Big Grin: ...ik ben een kliko, ik ,lust "bijna" alles! hey lieverd, Sterkte maar weer met je zere voet/teen en de rest van je pijnlijke gewrichten, want veel zitten is geen pretje....och ja smeer vast wat zalf op je lippen, maar ach dat zul je al wel gedaan hebben? "IK" smeer ook al met een speciaal middeltje voor mijn lippen want het begon te jeuken....Fijn dat je zoon weer thuis komt uit de States...mijn hemel wat een eind weg he?...ook mooi van je dochter....dat heb je allemaal maar bereikt Christel, je hebt je kinderen een goede zet gegeven... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijn weekend, voorzichtig met lopen....liefssssssssss

Dodito: och meid was het al zo erg met je stoelgang? ach wat akelig,.. ja als je lichaam zo enorm protesteert dan moet je stoppen....sorry.....dat kan alleen "JIJ" voelen....
natuurlijk ben je moe want die schildklier is ontzettend belangrijk en regelt veel zoals jij al wel zult weten...het is wennen....och ja ik lees over je Relax...huppeldepup...therapie....jeetje wat een vreemde vrouw  :Frown:  ik vindt het raar dat als je een consult betaald dat je dan niet onmiddellijk een recu/rekening meekrijgt...belachelijk zelfs...je voelt dan letterlijk en figuurlijk "genaaid" belachelijk meid....nou daar hoef je dus niet meer heen te gaan...alles kost geld...vooraf moet wij dus al goed weten wat een behandeling gaat kosten...dat overkomt je maar 1 keer!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  wat een afknapper, ik leef met je mee...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr succes bij de volgende die je ook kent....
als ik naar een homeopaat ga dan krijg ik een rekening mee, en het liefst wil ik er nog een stempel op  :Big Grin:  dan maak ik thuis een copie en stuur de rekening naar de verzekering waar ik dan een gedeelte van terug krijg....zo hoort dat te zijn....niet dus...binnenkort ga je naar Center parcs? wauw dat klinkt zalig meid...dan kun je dan die Floradix kopen....succes met de lactose en ik hoop dat de boel gauw op gang komt ( je stoelgang) heeeel belangrijk, weg met die afvalstoffen die vergiftigen ons.... :Wink:  doeiiii knuffie.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bhody mijn boomer hondje maakt het goed. :Big Grin: ..van de week na de dierenarts gegaan voor de 5e keer sinds april....dit laatste consult hoefde ik niet te betalen, gossiemikkie wat een goed nieuws...ik had mij behoorlijk zorgen gemaakt...voor de zekerheid kom ik voor controle over 3 maanden!!!!  :Smile:  

diezelfde middag ging ik naar de huisarts toe voor mijzelf...van het 1 kwam het ander...ik kreeg onverwachts een.uitgebreid onderzoekje...haha...ehhh soms wel nuttig dus....aangezien ik zo enorm moe ben de laatste weken wil ik dit uitgezocht hebben....
uitspraak van de arts: de bloedruk is te hoog dus aankomende week ga ik nog 3x laten opmeten bij de praktijk...mijn schildklier is vergroot...ik heb er flinke hinder van, keelpijn, zeer vermoeid, minder eetlust etc.... :Stick Out Tongue:  teveel om op te noemen...ik heb inmiddels 6 buisjes bloed laten afnemen, pfff meestal maar 2 of 4, oepsss dus ik ben benieuwd...ik hoop dat er "iets" uit komt wat de uitslag betreft dan kunnen we daar aan werken, en anders koop ik Foradix (ijzer) want van de week was ik zo vermoeid dat ik amper nog kan praten...kennen jullie dat? dan zit je dus als een zoutzak op de bank ergens iemand aan te kijken met een loenzige blik in je ogen...een keel die continue wat vocht wil hebben....ik kom amper uit mijn woorden en praat als een persoon die een beetje high is...hahahahaha....ik lach er nu om maar vd week heb ik mij zeer slecht gevoeld dus doe ik de hoogst noodzakelijke dingen....boodschappen heb ik wel nodig dus dat deed ik gister..toen lagen er oranje tompouchen in de winkel tegen mij te lachen  :Embarrassment:  ik liep er eerst aan voorbij, maar even later ben ik teruggewandeld en heb snel een doosje in mijn winkelwagentje gedaan....heerlijkkkkkkkkkkkkk.....ben later doorgereden na mijn zus toe die 1 jaar jonger is en toen heb ik daar mijn tompoucen achter gelaten, nadat ik er van 1 gesmuld hebt..ik kon wederom amper nog praten dus hoppa, na de auto toe gelopen in een slakkegang...haha....en later thuis had ik de hele avond voor mijzelf.....RUST......
de uitslag komt vrijdag want dan ga ik wederom naar de huisarts toe.....ik ben niet ongerust maar ik wil het wel graag "weten" anders wil ik wel graag een spuit in mijn derriere met een hoog gehalte aan B12..( nooit gehad maar het klinkt goed).maar ja wie ben ik.....een beetje energie zou toch wel erg prettig zijn want af en toe ben ik gewoon "TAM" (rustig) wel lekker voor mijn goede vriend, die kan niet tegen mijn "drukte" momentjes.....hahahahahaha...pech voor "hem"....

ik ga maar eens verder....ik wens jullie allen een heel fijn ontspannen en goed en gezellig en liefdevol weekend toe met jullie vrienden/familie/geliefden/kinderen/ en dieren ...minder pijn en wat leuke vreugdemomentjes..... :Big Grin: 

Liefs van Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Gisteren 2 keer naar de HA moeten gaan, de 1ste keer omdat ik door mijn voorraad medicijnen zat, kom ik thuis zie ik een brief van het ziekenhuis in mijn bus steken om nog eens papieren te laten invullen door de huisarts voor mijn heuppunctie vandaag dan nog maar gebeld om een afspraak te maken in de namiddag zodat ik daar weer geen 2 uur moest gaan aanschuiven. 
Deze morgen heuppunctie laten doen onder algemene narcose, hetgene ze eruit getrokken hebben was helder vocht dus zeker geen ontsteking, op 20 juli terug gaan om verder uit te dokteren wat het nu eigenlijk is, mijn heup of mijn rug, ik zit nu wel met rugproblemen ook maar het is wel in mijn heup dat ik het meeste pijn heb, hij sprak van een echo te doen maar die heb ik al gehad en een scan, het enige dat nog overblijft is een MRI van mijn rug want mijn heup kunnen ze niet doen want dan vliegt die prothese de lucht in en ik ook natuurlijk..... Begin het allemaal wat beu te worden, zou graag nog eens normaal kunnen wandelen, fietsen, lopen maar dat zit er momenteel niet in. 
Donderdag of vrijdag mogen de draadjes uit mijn teen, zal blij zijn maar ben er wel bang voor want dat is altijd zo'n gepeuter om die draadjes los te krijgen... en het ziet allemaal nog redelijk blauw dus ja en gisteren wil ik mijn voet op tafel leggen en stoot ik natuurlijk met mijn teen tegen de tafel,oesje.... niet leuk... 

Heeft er hier nog iemand moeite om iets te schrijven, aan mijn laptop ligt het niet want die werkt prima bij FB en MSN en hier moet ik op mijn toetsen stampen dat het niet mooi meer is... 
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel: Meid wat een gedoe allemaal....

ik moet zo de deur uit dus dit wordt een kort berichtje...Ik wens jou heel veel "sterkte" met al je pijnen en al je ledematen...ik vindt het belabberd dat jij je zo ellendig voelt....dan ook nog eens je teen stoten, meid wat zal dat pijn hebben gedaan...woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Frown: 
sterkte als ze de rijgdraden eruit halen...sorry ik kan niet op het goede woord komen... :Stick Out Tongue:  ehh met de pc heb ik geen last....misschien eheft iemand een goede tip voor je waarom jij zo hard op je toetsenbord moet rammen....
Hou je haaks...
Liefs Elisa, plus een warme knuffel xxx  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Elisa, 
Het zal wel eens gaan beteren zeker ??? Hopelijk toch he....ik blijf er toch nog altijd in geloven hoor dan neem ik maar een pijnstiller meer.... ik zal es kijken of ik op mijn andere laptop bij mijn ventje ook problemen heb met dit forum en zal deze meenemen dat hij hem eens kan nakijken, onze pc expert ..

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Daar kan ik wel inkomen dat je het allemaal beu begint te worden. Maar de moed nooit opgeven hé lieve schat. Vroeg of laat komt het wel goed!!  :Embarrassment:  xx
Denk aan je!!


Laatste tijd minder aanwezig, druk met de dochter en voel me ook niet zo best. Ik ben nu ook weer aan sukkelen met mijn rug  :Frown:  met uitstraling naar mijn rechterbeen, maar het ligt een beetje aan mijn eigen. Daar ik niet revalideer komt de pijn verschrikkelijk terug. Maar ja...als een mens te moe is van al die andere kwalen dan kan hem toch niet revalideren! Dan maar mijn pijnmedicatie verhoogd "wel met tegenzin"! Volgende week vertrek ik een weekje naar center parcs  :Big Grin:  hopelijk heb ik dan wat minder pijn en ben ik dan wat minder moe. Maar al bij al zijn we toch even weg van al die drukte. Even rustig in de natuur in een bungalow zal ons deugd doen. De examens zijn dan toch bijna gedaan, want dat is toch ook een beetje stress. Ze zijn trouwens allemaal goed verlopen, alé dat zei ze toch ze moet er nu nog 2 doen. En voor de rest word het hier een rustig weekendje, alles mag niets moet. 


Verder vandaag wat inkopen gedaan samen met mijn ventje want we hadden niet veel meer in huis. Morgen naar de dokter voor voorschriften en controle. En vrijdag valiesje maken  :Smile:  en als ik me redelijk voel naar de avondmarkt, vind ik zoooooooo plezant  :Big Grin: 


Voor iedereen heel veel liefs en sterkte toegewenst!!  :Wink:  en vergeet vooral niet te genieten van de dagen  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

De draadjes zijn eruit gehaald en het werd tijd want ik begon er een allergische reactie op te krijgen volgens de huisarts en ze zaten al redelijk vast gegroeid en dan heb ik ze er nog een dagje vroeger laten uithalen. 
Heb een nieuw medicijn gekregen van de HA Gambaran 500 mg, heeft er hier iemand ervaring mee ? Ben er eens op gaan googelen en normaal zou ik het niet mogen nemen, je hebt kans op een hartaanval en aangezien ik er al een kleine gemaakt heb ja is het niet erg aangeraden om dit medicijn te gaan slikken, is een ontstekingsremmer en pijnstiller tegelijk, maar van pijnstilling voel ik momenteel echt niks maar niks dus.... 

Pff de laatste tijd gaat het allemaal klote eerlijk gezegd, ik sta op met pijn en ik ga slapen met pijn en ondertussen slik ik me te pletter aan pijnstillers tramadol rt 200 maar de scherpe kantjes gaan eraf maar de pijn blijft dus ja zat ik te blijten bij de HA he, schoon zicht zelle, ik kan me heel lang goed houden maar soms komt het ook wel eens naar boven dus en mijn dochter stond deze morgen al met haar verkeerd been op en was al niet content dat ze me naar de HA moest doen, ben dan maar te voet afgekomen en dan zei ze maar mama had me dan gebeld, sorry dat ik deze morgen zo lastig was...heb ik gezegd ah je weet het dan toch...

Gisteren moest mijn zoon het gras afrijden en heeft het niet gedaan, awel als het straks aan het onweren is als hij van zijn werk komt mag hij het doen in zwembroek, is hij meteen onder de douche geweest ook se... 

Ben dan ook nog naar de apotheek geweest te voet, is wel niet zo ver, het was markt en dan kan je er niet parkeren en daarna hier toch eens uitgeveegd en snel met de dweil rondgegaan... Natuurlijk nu goed moe.. mag het allemaal niet doen maar de kaboutertjes doen het ook niet hoor... 
Pfff genoeg gezaagd nu zeker wat tv kijken, misschien kan ik dan een dutje doen, de tv moet altijd op bij mij overdag dan kan ik een dutje doen anders niet..

----------


## sietske763

ben echt pissig, zeg al jaaaaaaaaaaaren tegen tig specialisten dat het slecht met mij is gegaan door die ernstige IC opname in 2007, kon niet......niemand heeft ooit de moeite genomen om gegevens op te vragen van dat ziekenhuis....
dus werd als junk en psychsch gestoord gezien..
kom ik gi bij de herkeuring, die wel alle gegevens had............blijk ik door het uitvallen van alle organen toen, niet aangeboren hersenletstel overgehouden te hebben....dus niet psychisch...zelfs de neurologen die ik gehad heb in al die jaren hebben mij totaal verkeerd beoordeeld, het vallen enz enz, fouten in schrijven, niet meer kunnen rekenen kwam allemaal door mn pillen(????heb ik al tig jaar en kon gewoon werken)ben dus daardoor heel erg pissig
ben dus nu voorgoed afgekeurd...maar ben gelukkig mn etiketten kwijt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Meid wat een gedoe toch allemaal. :Frown: ..en dan laten ze mams te voet gaan naar de dokter en de apotheek....ze moeten zich wel een beetje schamen...potdikke, kinderen zijn mooi maar als ze maar 1 dag jou "pijn" eens voelen dan spreken ze wel anders...ze doen het niet bewust, maar ik dacht: POTDIKKE je hebt het lekker voor de kiezen gehad....
nou lieverd, verschrikkelijk moe zul je zijn....hou je haaks....als je zoveel hebt gepresteerd dan wordt het nu tijd om te rusten...kan er nog iemand voor je koken?????? ik hoop het mop...BETERSCHAP en sterkte met je nieuwe medicijnen...voorzichtig he met dat hart van jou..... :Big Grin:  fijne avond...benen omhoog en uitrusten als dat kan !!!!! 
Dikke Knuffel van Elisa...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gossie

lieve Sietske,

Ik kan me goed voorstellen, dat je ontzettend pissig bent. Op al die specialisten, die jou niet gehoord hebben! Een niet aangeborene hersenletsel, is ook niet niks. Maar goed om te horen dat je bij de herkeuringsarts, wel duidelijk je diagnose krijgt, en niet een etiquette of een/of ander hokje krijgt. Waar jij al die jaren ingestopt was!!!!!!! Verschrikkelijk, al die neurologen, die over jouw besliste, terwijl ze geen navraag hadden gedaan, bij dat zkh. van 2007.
Lieve Siets, ik wens je veel liefs toe, sterkte meis.

Vandaag voel ik me belabberd. Ik heb behoorlijke kiespijn. Ontsteking.
Die heb ik een paar maanden terug ook gehad. Toen een wortelkanaalbehandeling gehad. Wat nu weer??????? Ik kon vandaag de tandarts niet bereiken, morgen maar weer proberen. Nu slik pcm. tegen de pijn.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Wat een uitslag wijffie....KLOOTZAKKEN  :Mad:  zijn het dat ze niet beter naar je gekeken hebben na de slechte afloop van 2007....pfffffffffffffffffff
TERECHT ben je nu afgekeurd....ERKENNING is heel belangrijk......wel laat, maar enfin toch goed dat dit nu aan het licht komt....heel verdrietig om dit te ontdekken....dus je bent prettig gestoord lieverd....ja hersenletsel is een ernstige zaak....ik vindt het erg voor je, maar ik ben wel blij voor jou dat je nu volledig afgekeurd kunt blijven...je weet hoe ik dat bedoel he? laat het maar allemaal bezinken....neem een glas wijn en koop een Hazelino taart en smul er lekker van....wauw...wat een bericht meid !!!!!! 
fijne avond....
Liefsssss Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Hoi iedereen, 

Eigenlijk zouden we eens een boek moeten schrijven allemaal met "hoe word ik behandeld door dokters".... Overal zitten er blijkbaar miskleunen bij die niet weten hoe een menselijk lichaam ineen zit... en of je nu Belg of Nederlander bent het blijft allemaal gelijk heb ik de indruk. 
En Sietske als je weken op ICU gelegen hebt dan zouden ze toch moeten beseffen dat je hersenschade kan opgelopen hebben zeker ? Hier bij ons in het dorp is er een centrum waar ze mensen laten revalideren die na een ongeval of zo hersenschade hebben opgelopen, overlaatst zat ik op de trein met zo'n jongen die van het centrum kwam, hij had een paar jaar geleden een zwaar motoraccident gehad en nu moest hij alles echt opnieuw leren, praten, schrijven, lopen alles eigenlijk, is een dagcentrum maar sommige mensen blijven daar dag en nacht, mensen waar ze thuis niet meer kunnen voor zorgen dus. En hij zei zelf dat zijn karakter helemaal veranderd was van na de coma waar hij ingelegen had, zelfs zijn ouders, vroeger was hij heel verlegen en nu was het een flapuit geworden, we hebben zitten gieren van het lachen met hem op de trein, niet met zijn handicap hoor want je zag wel dat hij zo niet geboren was, gewoon door zijn uitlatingen.. Alle meisjes vond hij mooi en hij was ook heel beleefd en vriendelijk.... maar wel heel zelfstandig terug op zijn 1tje 2 treinen en een bus nemen, dat kon hij allemaal terug, stappen ging nog moeilijk en praten ook maar toch, een prima kerel hoor... 

Gossie, is er dan geen andere tandarts die je kan bereiken ???? Met tandpijn lopen is niet aangenaam en als er ontsteking ofzo opzit heb je dringend antibiotica nodig en ontstekingsremmers of je gaat de lucht in brr Ik kan mijn tandarts nog bereiken na 9 uur 's avonds als het moet die neemt nog altijd de telefoon op hoor... en als het echt dringend is dan mag ik zelfs nog komen, ben ooit eens bij haar mogen gaan om 22U15... zie dat in NL niet gauw gebeuren maar ja hier moeten ze zelf hun patiënten werven en worden ze niet gesteund door de overheid, geen patiënten geen centen... 

Sietske, nu heb je eindelijk erkenning wat vor jou zeer belangrijk is dus, hopelijk schieten ze nu toch eens in actie, nog een dikke knuffel...

----------


## Neetje

Klote artsen, je zou ze bijna voor de rechter slepen ...

----------


## christel1

Awel Neetje zo zou je het ook kunnen stellen he ???? 
Voor de rechter slepen, ik heb bijna 1 keer een anesthesist willen voor de rechtbank duwen, 't was een sexist tot en met eerlijk gezegd, altijd schunnige opmerkingen maken en eerlijk dat stond me niet aan. Ik had heel veel last van mijn hals en had pijninfiltraties gehad door die vent, en na 3 keer geen verbetering en dan moest ik in slip voor hem op het bureau gaan zitten en was hij me aan het bekijken gelijk een boer naar zijn koe.... en toen moest ik voor de spiegel gaan staan en hij stond achter mij en echt ik zakte door de grond, hij maakte zo'n opmerking van "voor jouw leeftijd heb je nog een heel mooi lichaam", mijn ventje zat erbij en die kon ook niet meer reageren zo aangedaan dat hij er van was.

Ik moest dan nog een bodyscan laten nemen en bij hem gaan voor de resultaten en ik heb ge-eist in het ziekenhuis dat ze de uitslag van de scanner gewoon naar mijn HA stuurden omdat ik anders klacht ging indienen wegens sexuele intimidatie van de patiënt.

En nu heb ik die 2 keer terug gehad als anesthesist, 1 keer voor mijn voetoperatie en dan vroeg hij hoeveel ik woog en ik zei 51 kg, en dan weer een vuile opmerking "droog of nat".... dat is er echt over... en nu met die heuppunctie van dinsdag vroeg ik aan de verpleegster wie de anesthesist was en het was terug dezelfde dokter en ik vertelde haar wat ik al allemaal had meegemaakt met die kerel en ze vond het ook niet kunnen... 

Als ik echt aangedrongen had mocht ik zelfs een andere kiezen..... ze hebben dan mijn slipje aangelaten en opzij getrokken en waarschijnlijk tegen de orthopedist gezegd waarom ik schrik had eerlijk gezegd voor de kerel en als ik de volgende keer moet geopereerd worden dan vraag ik gewoon een andere anesthesist, er zijn er verschillende in het ziekenhuis maar als er iets aan mijn rug of heup moet gedaan worden en ik daar in mijn blootje op de operatietafel moet liggen dan wil ik die kerel want dokter wil ik hem niet meer noemen niet aan mijn operatietafel zien want dan spring ik eraf, echt waar... 

En die kerel is dan nog een vriend geworden van mijn oudste zus, hoe ze met zo'n vent kan omgaan, ik snap het echt niet, zo'n vies vettig ventje echt waar.... Ik denk niet dat jij moest je een vrouw zijn en ze vragen hoeveel je weegt en je zegt zoveel en dan zo'n vieze opmerking maken van droog of nat dat je er zou kunnen mee lachen ???? 

En moest mijn dochter ooit geopereerd moeten worden dan vraag ik al automatisch dat hij geen anesthesie mag doen bij haar echt waar, ik vertrouw die vent voor geen bal echt waar... 
En dat de verpleging extra moet opletten als ze met die vent werken.... Ik ben nog nooit zo behandeld geweest door een dokter, niet door een gyneacoloog, niet door de uroloog die mijn blaasoperatie uitgevoerd heeft, en ik was 1 van zijn 1ste patiënten waar de uroloog een nieuw systeem uitgevoerd heeft, TPN bandje gestoken en iedereen liep daar binnen en buiten en toch is er geen enkele arts die me zo bekeken heeft en ik voelde me altijd op mijn gemak en nu niet meer door die onnozele anesthesist.
En ja ik heb nog een mooi lichaam op mijn 50ste, ik mag daar fier op zijn maar ik ben geen koe waar ze moeten staan op kijken want dan word ik kregel... 
Moest eventjes van mijn hart dus...

----------


## christel1

Ben moe vandaag.... heb maar 3 uurtjes kunnen slapen deze nacht en dat is natuurlijk veel te weinig, straks komen ze de sceptische put ledigen en daarna ga ik wel nog een paar uurtjes slapen hoor... anders kom ik de dag niet door.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gossie: Lieve Gossie, Sterkte met de ontsteking van je tand/kies....dat is een nare pijn...hopenlijk kun jij vandaag deze arts bereiken...paracetamol slik jj....is dat wel genoeg? zou Ibuprofen wat voor je Zijn...beter voor de pijn, maar ja dat moet je wel mogen slikken...hou je haaks lieverd...ik hoop dat je er terecht kunt en anders de weekenddienst !!!! toi toi toi....Groetjes...
ps: ik moest al in december na de tandarts...heb al 2 x een oproep gehad...ik ga wel na mijn vakantie, dan moet ik "echt" gaan....pfff 

Christel: wat een verhaal zeg over die vent die over de narcose gaat....wat een smeerlap zeg.. :Mad: ..wel mooi om te horen over die knul die zo'n ernstig ongeluk heeft gehad en dat hij zoveel tijd later, toch weer opgelapt is...maar zijn karakter is anders, ja dat kan ook niet anders na zulke ernstige ongelukken....dapper jonkie.....
slaap lekker meid...het valt niet mee om zo vroeg op te zijn en met je voet....
wees zuinig op je "mooie" lichaam..... :Big Grin:  doegieeeeeeeee

Prettig weekend allen..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Vandaag naar de begrafenis geweest van mijn oom die er vorig jaar al slecht aan toe was, hij heeft het nog een jaar volgehouden, een lijdensweg. Hij was gewoon op. Ik zal mijn oom altijd dankbaar zijn en blijven voor alles wat hij voor mij betekend heeft ... de woorden die mij bij zullen blijven zijn de woorden die hij vorig jaar tegen mij zei ... "René, we waren echt vrienden" ... en dat waren we!

Ooit zien we elkaar weer terug ... but not yet, not yet

----------


## christel1

Veel sterkte Neetje...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gecondoleerd lieve Neetje  :Frown:  met je dierbare oom....

Afscheid nemen doet pijn en is en blijft altijd heel verdrietig vooral als je een "goede" band met iemand hebt....Sterkte...hou je haaks....ik denk aan je...

Warme groetjes van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag naar de begrafenis geweest van mijn oom die er vorig jaar al slecht aan toe was, hij heeft het nog een jaar volgehouden, een lijdensweg. Hij was gewoon op. Ik zal mijn oom altijd dankbaar zijn en blijven voor alles wat hij voor mij betekend heeft ... de woorden die mij bij zullen blijven zijn de woorden die hij vorig jaar tegen mij zei ... "René, we waren echt vrienden" ... en dat waren we!
> 
> Ooit zien we elkaar weer terug ... but not yet, not yet


Sterkte neetje met het verlies van je oom
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Vorige week plotseling een goede vriend zoals een soort broer
Is gestorven aan een hartaanval
Mijn man heeft hem gevonden omdat hij zijn telefoon niet meer opnam en niet meer kwam ging hij even kijken 
Gisteren is hij begraven.
We hebben het erg moeilijk met dit gebeuren
Hij was nog 58 en altijd gezond
We kenden hem al meer dan 40 jaar wij maren min of meer zijn familie
Altijdzullen we aan hem denken 
We kunne het nog steeds niet bevatten

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Neetje en anMa gecondoleerd het het verlies van jullie dierbaren. 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Drukke en spannende week achter de rug. Maandag was ik heel ff op school en direct weer naar huis gegaan trek dat niet meer school he.Maandag middag had ik een kennismakingsgesprek op mijn nieuwe stage school. Heb der wel zin in! Ondanks dat ik mijn oude stage heel erg ga missen. Maargoed de komende 4 weken ben ik daar nog wel! Dinsdag kon ik het gelukkig wel de hele dag volhouden. Woensdag had ik stage en ´s middags met school bezig geweest. Die dag ook begonnen met nieuwe antidepressieva. Donderdag stage en na die tijd had ik mijn eindgesprek. Heb stage afgesloten met een GOED!!!! YES! Ook heb ik me laatste eind opdracht gedaan dus nu helemaal klaar met eindopdrachten. Voel me nu wel iets relaxter maar heb nog steeds een opgejaagt gevoel :Frown:  Vandaag ga ik niet al te veel doen. Beetje wassen want er ligt een berg was van hier tot tokio. Maargoed kan ook niet te veel wassen want ik heb maar 1 wasrekje. Verder huis opruimen want this hier echt een tering bende. Cake staat al in de over! Heerlijk. En als der nog tijd over is bezig met de laatste reflectie verslagen en bezig met voorbereidingen voor eindgesprek op school, om te horen of ik wel of niet over mag. 

Fijn weekend alvast!

----------


## dotito

anMa, Neetje,

Mijn oprechte deelneming met het verlies, en heel veel sterkte!!!


@Sietske,


En wat een toestand zeg  :Confused:  je zou voor minder kwaad worden  :Mad:  Maar langs de ene kant wel goed dat de arbeidsgeneesheer jou wel geloofde.  :Embarrassment: 

Is zoals Christel al zei.....eigenlijk zouden we een boek moeten schrijven van "hoe word ik behandeld door dokters"


@Christel,

Ja niets leuk hé dat gesukkel met die pijn aan je voet. Ik besef goed wat je doormaakt nu, moet trouwens vaak aan je denken. Omdat ik besef hoe pijnlijk het is. Je voet is één van de pijnlijkste plekken. Daar ik 3 jaar geleden in een ongeveer de zelfde situatie zat, maar dan met beiden voeten. En ik had dan nog op één van mijn grote teen een ontsteking gekregen pff...En ocharme dat je alleen zo naar de HA moest gaan. Soms zou je u kinderen niet een vlaai rond hun oren kunnen geven. Doe het maar wat rustig aan, en vooral niet forceren. En wat betreft die pijnstiller nog nooit van gehoord. Ik zou dat niet nemen hoor, en zeker niet in u geval.
Heel veel sterkte met de pijn lieve schat. Knuf....

En heeft uwe zoon het gras afgereden in zijn onderbroek.... :Big Grin:  zie het al voor mij!


@Gossie,

Hopelijk is je tandpijn niet erger geworden!!! Kan je geen tandarts van wacht bellen hier in België is dat mogelijk. In ieder geval heel veel sterkte!!

@Elisa,

En weet je u uitslag van u bloed al? 


Vandaag voel ik me weer moe en heb heel veel last van mijn rug. Gaat me echt niet goed af  :Frown: . Heb de pijnpleister al verhoogd, maar het helpt niet veel dat zegt al genoeg. Tja niets aan te doen gewoon beste van maken. Vandaag word het hier verder valiesje maken, haar kleuren omdat echt nodig voor mijn grijze haren :Confused: en uitgebreid badje nemen en daarna even naar dorp. Ja moet toch even vitamine D opdoen. En vanavond een film kijken. Koken ga ik niet doen vandaag heb nog een lekkere witloof stoemp liggen met tofu. Mijn ventje is toch heel weekend weg is op seminarie met de sportclub. Zo moet ik van weekend met niemand rekening houden kan ook is deugd doen  :Big Grin: 


Voor iedereen een heel fijn weekend toegewenst en heel veel sterkte waar nodig is !!! en volgende week ben ik hier niet aanwezig dan zit in CENTER PARCS  :Big Grin:  dikke knuffel en heel veel liefs aan iedereeeeeeeeeeeeeeen xxx  :Embarrassment:  En je weet dat ik aan jullie denk hé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve do
heel veel plezier daar.............altijd leuk, centerparcs!

----------


## Neetje

> Vorige week plotseling een goede vriend zoals een soort broer
> Is gestorven aan een hartaanval
> Mijn man heeft hem gevonden omdat hij zijn telefoon niet meer opnam en niet meer kwam ging hij even kijken 
> Gisteren is hij begraven.
> We hebben het erg moeilijk met dit gebeuren
> Hij was nog 58 en altijd gezond
> We kenden hem al meer dan 40 jaar wij maren min of meer zijn familie
> Altijdzullen we aan hem denken 
> We kunne het nog steeds niet bevatten


jij ook veel sterkte anma

----------


## gossie

@Anma en Neetje,
Mijn oprechte deelneming met het overlijden van vriend en oom.

@Do,
Veel plezier bij Centerparcs. Hopelijk veel zonneschijn en niet zoveel pijn. :Smile: 


@Elisabeth,
bedankt voor je bericht. :Smile:  

@Sietske,
Jij ook veel sterkte. Hopelijk ben je weer wat beter gehumeurd :Wink: 

@Christel,
jij ook bedankt voor je bericht :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me moe. Maar de kiespijn was vrijdag in de ochtend weg, toen ik wakker werd. Er zit nog iets van een verdikking van mijn tandvlees...
Ik had die donderdagavond een flinke cocktail, aan medicatie binnen, pijnstilling en slaapmedicatie. Ik houd het wel in de gaten.

Verders wens ik allen een fijne zondag toe.

----------


## christel1

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...DW3kyZfTcqJ5KA

Wie van jullie wil deze petitie ondertekenen ??? Ze willen in mijn voortuin, natuurreservaat een betoncentrale bouwen, dat kan niet he, ze gaan de rust van alle dieren verstoren, 1 minuutje van jullie tijd, gewoon naam en e-mail adres, volledig anoniem en jullie bewijzen er een goeie dienst mee, niks te betalen he, dat staat op elke petitie om iets te schenken maar dat is niet de bedoeling 
Aub en zoveel mogelijk delen op FB aub..... of andere forums waar jullie misschien opzitten, please, please, please, als zieke mensen hebben we een gezonde omgeving nodig en niet overal industrie...

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Gecondoleerd lieve AnMa, dat is verschrikkelijk nieuws van jullie vriend die 58 jaar oud werd  :Frown:  als je iemand vaak ziet en zoveel met elkaar deelt dan is dit een grote schok, vooral als je het niet ziet aankomen....ach wat erg...zo jong nog..... :Wink:  ook akelig dat jou man hem vond, maar wel fijn dat een "vriend" hem kon begeleiden...maar wat een verdriet en misere!!!!! een afscheid, het is vreemd om te weten dat je niet meer zijn dierbare gezicht kan zien...niet meer met hem kunnen praten en opbellen, geen koffie meer drinken en lachen met elkaar...dit alles wordt "NU" een herrinnering....hij is niet weg, want je zult altijd aan hem denken!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte AnMa voor jou en je man....Liefs Elisa  :Smile: ....

Dolfijntje: wauw meid je hebt "GOED" gekregen van je stageplek....mooi gedaan meissie, ik ben trots op je....succes op je volgende werkplek....sterkte met je pillen en met de therapie....Cake bakken is helemaal leuk om te doen...het huis ruikt dan zalig en het streelt je neusgaten waardoor jij je wat gelukkiger gaat voelen...hopenlijk smaakt het lekker.... :Big Grin:  gooi je zorgen even van je af...sterkte met de grote zooi van was....je kan ook altijd nog een wasrekje erbij kopen..... :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee fijne dag verder....knuffie...

Dodito: dus jij hebt het "RIJK" (huis) voor je alleen....pffffffffffffff nou dan komt er vast wel iemand bij je op de koffie misschien?? haha....sterkte met je medicijnplakker...morfine zeker....niet leuk....hou je haaks lieverd.... :Embarrassment:  doe maar een leuk kleurtje in je haar, dan kan je weer "stralen"  :Smile:  op voorhand wens ik jou binnenkort een heel fijn verblijf in Center parcs....heerlijk he?  :Big Grin:  dagggggggg Liefssssss

Gossie: Kiespijn/tandpijn......brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Frown:  ook heel akelig....je hebt een beste cocktail genomen zo te voelen..... :Big Grin:  hou je haaks....
fijn dat de pijn wat afneemt...hopenlijk blijft dit zo, anders toch maar na laten kijken....sterkte, hopenlijk blijft het weg....Warme groetjes....

Christel: Darling....ik kan de petitie niet ondertekenen want ik zit niet op Facebook, twitter, Hyves, of whatever....SORRY  :Big Grin:  zijn ze helemaal van de pot gerukt om er een betoncentrale te laten bouwen !!!!! hmmm hoe zou je dat kunnen voorkomen? heel veel sterkte en succes ermee....belachelijk gewoon wat ze allemaal maar denken te kunnen gaan doen die gasten !!!!  :Mad:  dag Christel...sterkte met de pijnen aan je lichaam en voet/teen/been...ik hoop dat je en hele leuke dag/week tegemoet gaat....voorzichtig met stoten, niet teveel doen, maar ach ik herken dat wel...."TOCH" doen als niemand er is..ja...een vrijgevochten onafhankelijke vrouw ben jij....ZALIG he? haha, maar het kost wel veel energie, maar ik zou het ook doen....Liefssssssss  :Stick Out Tongue: 

dag Neetje: valt niet mee he zo'n begrafenis...Sterkte nogmaals....Warme Knuffel  :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Hoi mop....bezinkt het nieuws al een beetje? heb je het al gevierd met iets lekkers?  :Big Grin:  prettige dag, geniet van je hondje, je man, en het feit dat het "recht" heeft gezegevierd !!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  eindelijk wordt er iemand wakker, dan kun je van die andere kloothommels niet zeggen....Kuzzz

Vandaag voel ik mij redelijk goed....de wekker ging van de mobiele....hoppa de benen buiten boord slingeren en effe wachten....dan de 7 chakra's aantikken op mijn lijf en dan mijn kleding aanschieten, en Bhody het hondje uitlaten.....het regende behoorlijk.....we hebben fijn gewandeld...de vogels hoorde je fluiten....een mooi ontspannend en vrolijk geluid....een flink VIT D tekort heb ik zei de arts afgelopen vrijdagmiddag....en er waren nog andere aandachtspunten...dit had ik nooit verwacht maar ik voelde mij zeer zwak....ik heb gisteren gelijk lever gekocht voor op brood, biefstuk, en makreel.....
hopenlijk schijnt de zon volgende week in Frankrijk zodat ik vit D kan aanmaken via mijn huid.....plus de pillen die ik voorgeschreven heb voor 3 maanden....ik heb er vertrouwen in, ik zie het wel... :Big Grin:  nu nog eerst de autoreis maken....ik zie er tegen op....elke keer kom je toch als een kreukelfrietje uit die auto...maar enfin...als je nooit meer iets onderneemt zie je ook weinig...de hersenen hebben inspiratie en een energieboots nodig  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik laat mij verrassen....prettige dag allen....

Liefsssssssss van Elisa  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Merci iedereen en ja ja ga zeker genieten van centerparcs valiesje staat al klaar se  :Big Grin:  Vandaag voel ik me iets beter heb wat beter geslapen alleen heb ik wat last van nevenwerkingen van medicijnen en ik weet niet van de welke. Voor de rest rustig weekendje gehad. Straks komt mijn ventje thuis ben eens benieuwd hoe hij het heeft gehad?

Elisa,

Ja vanmiddag is er een vriendin langs geweest beetje bijgepraat helaas kon ze niet lang blijven, maar we hebben toch lol gehad  :Big Grin:  En mijn haartjes zijn gekleurd was echt nodig ben precies zoals nieuw nu  :Smile: 


En die pleisters zijn geen morfine zijn zo wat gelijk als tramadol heb het aan couckiemonster gevraagd. Maar als ik terug ben van vakantie ga ik naar mijn HA ga vragen om tijdelijk voor een hogere dosis. Alé fijn te lezen dat je u redelijk goed voelt vandaag mag ook is hé. dikke knuf 


Voor u ook een hele fijne reis hé en geniet er maar van  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  

@Christel,

Heb getekend hé  :Wink: 


Fijne zondag nog

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Veel sterkte met de pijn.
Hopenlijk doet het verblijf in Center Parcs je de pijn wat vergeten.
Geniet van het uitje.

Voor iedereen, alle goeds en veel beterschap en sterkte. Ik lees het allemaal wel, maar ben druk aan het klussen. Nog genoeg werk te over.

Liefs, en een fijne zondag, Jolanda

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me klote,, sinds vanmiddag is het uit met me vriend na een relatie van dikke 2 jaar. Ondanks alles hou ik nog steeds heel veel van hem! Baal hier ook ontzettend van maja.. this niet anders.. :Frown:  :Frown:  Volgens hem trok ik hem de negatieve spiraal in, hij deed de laatste tijd ook behoorlijk afstandelijk en ik zei ook al tegen hem van zo wordt onze relatie er echt niet beter op, maja alles lag weer eens aan mij. Hij voelde ook niks meer voor mij dus ja,, toen heb ik eerst me broer gebeld ma kon niet eens iets zeggen kon alleen maar huilen, toen heeft ie me opgehaal en heb ik een hele hoop spullen alvast mee naar huis genomen. Toen heb ik eerst even bij mijn broer gezeten wat drinken en me verhaal doen. me anderre broer was daar ook. Toen kwam mijn mama mij ophalen bij me broer en ben ik weer naar mijn ouders gegaan. Mijn oom en tante en neefje enzo waren er ook. Was opzich wel gezellig. Me neefje van 5 jaar heeft geholpen om alle spullen op te ruimen,, wel lief,, 
Vanavond hebben ze hier gegeten toen kwam het hele verhaal over familie toestand en de chemo kuren van mijn vader weer aan bot,, pfffff

Morgen heb ik gesprek op school. Dan hoor ik of ik wel of niet overmag. ik hoop het van harte. Morgen middag even naar de huisarts, want mijn hart is niet goed. (en niet alleen kapot van de liefdesverdriet) Maar moet even een hartfilmpje alweer,,,, 

Nu ga ik eerst iets van choccola zoeken en medicijnen. Want mag officeel geen 
chocolade maja,,
Toedels

----------


## gossie

lieve Jorien,
dat is niet niks wat je ff meemaakt. Je vriend heeft het uitgemaakt en je hoort morgen, of je over gaat...? Hopelijk wel. 
Dat je relatie uit is, en dat je weer thuis woont, dat is ook ontzettend moeilijk.... Heeft dit te maken dat je AD slikt, en dat je (ex) vriend hier niet mee kan omgaan: en/of dat je therapie hebt/volgt....
lieve meiss ik wens je voor deze avond/nacht rust, en ik hoop voor je dat je overgaat. Ik denk aan je.
liefs van Gossie

----------


## christel1

Maar schattie toch, is niet niks wat je meemaakt, hopelijk krijg je morgen toch wel goed nieuws van je school en mag je over, ik wens het je echt, je hebt het echt verdiend hoor xxx

----------


## anMa

Hallo jorien
Een knuffeltje van mij
Liefdesverdriet wat erg
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Tanx allemaal!!!! 
Gossie: Kweet niet waar hij last van had.. 

Gister avond kreeg ik de hele tijd berichtjes van hem enzo. En hij zei van ja ik wil met je praten en blablabla,, dus ik zo van o oke waarom dan. Ja omdat ik nu iets van mijn weekend mis en ik denk dat eht niet goed is als we uit elkaar gaan en blablabla. Maar ik weet het niet wat ik moet,, Mijn gevoel is nogal beschadigd.. Maar oke ik geef hem wel een kans om met mij te praten. Alleen moet hij eerst maar even gaan nadenken wat hij nou precies wil enzo.. Want wordt hier nogal gek van 
En ik weet ook niet meer wat ik dan met hem moet.. We zien wel... 

Oeh en vandaag had ik mijn gesprek op school! En mag gewoon over :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  YESYESYES Helemaal happy :Smile:  En ik heb mijn rekentoets ingeleverd en daar had ik een 8,5 op!!! :Smile:  En uhh ik heb nog een rekenblokken toets gemaakt. Op blok 8 had ik 85% en op blok 9 had ik 93% YESYES Nu dus ook helemaal klaar met rekenen!!!! Volgend jaar ga ik gewoon relax mijn examen jaar in!! I am proud of myself :Smile:  
Misschien ga ik mij nog maar even trakteren op een mooi boek van Carry Slee. Ze heeft een aantal boeken die ik nog heeel graag wil lezen :Smile: 

Vanmiddag nog bij de huisarts geweest voor me hartje :Smile:  Hihi. Nou wat een dom gedoe-_-' Zegt ie van ja vorige week had ik gesprek met je psycholoog. En hij zei dat je hartslag te snel was.. Ik zo ja klopt. Hij zo nou ik denk dat het gewoon stress is want ik ken jou ook nneit anders dan met een hoog hartslag en ik denk dat het allemaal wel mee valt blabalbla.. Nou ik moest maar even gaan bloedprikken en verder waarschijnlijk komt der niks uit.. 
Verder was me hart wel oke! Alleen hij slaat iin rust ongeveer 136-_- maar verder-_-' 

Maar goed ik ga mijzelf nog bedenken waar ik me op ga trakteren. Morgen lekker dagje vrij. En dan woensdag, donderdag en vrijdag weer stage!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Dorien,
Allereerst, van Harte Gefeliciteerd dat je geslaagd bent. Alweer een hele geruststelling, kun je opgelucht ademhalen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Naar van je relatie, dat doet veel verdriet. Het is wel verwarrend allemaal. 
Ik hoop dat je voor jezelf een goede beslissing kunt nemen, dit vreet aan je. 
Heel veel sterkte ermee.
Ik hoop dat je een beetje kunt genieten van het feit dat je nu geslaagd bent.
Lieve groet, Jolanda

----------


## Raimun

@ dolfijnjolien..
Je mag zeker " trots op jezelf zijn !! "
Mooie resultaten....die behaal je niet zomaar !! 
Nu nog bij Carry Slee .;"" magacoole opkikkertjes " consumeren  :Cool: 
Indien nog nodig ,ook enkele " troostrecepten ".. :Wink:

----------


## gossie

@ Dolfijnjorien.

Van harte gefeliciteerd dat je overgaat en met mooie cijfers.:
En verders veel sterkte toegewenst, en dat je de juiste keuze neemt.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Bedankt allemaal! Was ook erg happy maandag :Smile: 
Dinsdag was ik lekker een dagje vrij=) Toen ben ik 's morgens eerst wezen bloedprikken, en daarna in de tuin gelegen toen kwam ik tot ontdekking dat ik helemaal geen verslag ofzo hoef te schrijven.. 
Gisteren had ik stage. Was weer beregezellig
Vandaag stage gehad :Smile:  Ook weer erg gezellig. De klas is al bezig met een cadeau voor als ik weg ga.. Want ze doen behoorlijk geheimzinnig haha. 

Tsja en mijn relatie geen idee wat ik ermee moet,, Want Hij smste de hele tijd van ja dit en zus en zo. Maarja we zien wel.. Heb het op het moment te druk om na te denken qua relatie, komt dit weekend wel weer :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Ik voel me suuuuuuupppppppper, mijn dochter is geslaagd in haar examens met prachtige cijfers, een 18, 2 x een 17, een 16, een 14 en een 13, nu haar masterthesis nog afwerken,moet binnen zijn tegen 25 juli en ze is er van af voor heel haar leven, wat ben ik fier op mijn slimme mooie dochter YES YES YES she can do it....(schrijf ze altijd op haar buik voor een examen, I can do it)...............................

----------


## witkop

Fijn Dorien dat jij je goed voelt
Gefeliciteerd christel
Ik voel me vandaag,sorry voor het woord,klote
Ik weet sinds gisterenavond laat dat mijn hond een kwaadaardige tumor heeft in haar hoofd
Ik heb waarschijnlijk een gekneusde heup,en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan

----------


## anMa

Christel wat fijn
Van je dochter
Van harte gefeliciteerd.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

gefeliciteerd Chris...!!!
zo zie je maar weer dat je het als alleenstaande moeder fantastisch gedaan hebt.....tuurlijk, je dochter heeft geblokt......maar dat ze zo geworden is komt door jou!

----------


## christel1

Ja Sietske, bij mij moeten ze niet afkomen dat "alleenstaande" ouders hun kinderen niet alle mogelijkheden kunnen geven als een kind uit een gewoon oudergezin waarvan de ouders niet gescheiden zijn want dan ga ik op mijn achterste poten staan :-) nu haar thesis nog en dat komt wel goed, ze heeft al een heel groot deel afgewerkt...Maar ja zij moet er wel voor gaan he en dat heeft ze echt gedaan...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Wauw, wat een kik.  :Big Grin:  Nu weet je waar je het allemaal voor gedaan hebt.
Fijn dat je dochter geslaagd is, een hele zorg minder.

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Ook voor jou proficiat meid!
En wat betreft jou relatie ja dat is minder  :Frown:  maar misschien is het dan beter zo ook al doet het pijn. Sterkte!! 

@Christel,

Ook van mij een dikke dikke Proficiat voor je dochter!!!  :Wink:  en daar mag je zeker fier op zijn!!


Al bij al een leuk weekje centerparcs gehad, alleen was de matras niet te doen!!  :Confused:  Zelfs met mijn oplegmatras van tempur(reisset)was ik gekraakt  :Confused: Voor de rest was het ginder wel hele mooie natuur, en van het samenzijn hebben we enorm genoten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: 


Heb de laatste tijd weer terug veel last van mijn rug pff... morgen kine zal me deugd doen. En moet normaal oestrogenen nemen, heb het 2 weken geprobeerd, maar kan er niet tegen teveel bijwerkingen en voel me daar heel slecht bij. Dat is wel hormonaal een probleem. Zie zo enorm af van die kwalen. Ben ook terug overgestapt naar mijn oude bètablokker want tegen nobiten kon ik ook niet tegen, was precies of ik liep naast mijn lichaam. Voor de rest gaat hier alles zijn gangetje. Heb vorige week nog eens naar de vdab moeten gaan, ja ze maken mij het niet makkelijk. En waarschijnlijk zal ik na de zomer uitgenodigd worden voor terug een herscholing te doen voor in de zorg te werken. Anders zou ik mijn uitkering verliezen. En heb er eens achter geïnformeerd en enige dat ik misschien nog zou kunnen doen met mijn rug, is deeltijds als bloedafname assistente werken, maar daar moet ik mij voor bijscholen. Vandaar dat ik momenteel wat aan mijn hoofd heb. Gedacht alleen maakt mij stressie  :Confused: 


En ook ik heb goed nieuws.......ook mijn dochter is geslaagd  :Big Grin:  met groot onderscheiding!! :Big Grin:  nu nog haar 3 de jaar en dan heeft ze haar diploma(verpleegkundige).


Vrijdag gaan we lekker uit eten dan is mijn ventje jarig samen met mijn moeder, en dag vieren we het ineens met de dochter  :Smile:  



Voor iedereen heel veel sterkte, liefs, geluk, waar nodig! 


liefs do  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Een dikke proficiat afvast aan je dochter Do, nog 1 jaar en ze is verpleegkundige dan.... En verzorg je maar goed he, ja het moet niet makkelijk zijn wat je nu doormaakt .

----------


## Raimun

Aan alle geslaagden...dochters en zonen van de fiere moeders hier ( vaders ook , doch die uiten dat zo niet hé !! ) 

Proficiat voor de behaalde resultaten , na noeste arbeid ...zweet..( tranen ? )
kopbrekens...zenuwen..onnodige twijfelen enz ...enz...

Geniet van 'n welverdiende vakantie ..de voldoening..rust..stoom aflaten enz...

Voor sommigen komt nu de stap naar '' the real live "!!
( met andere woorden: je wordt voor de leeuwen gegooid om jezelf te bewijzen !! )

Voor anderen vlieg er daarna weer terug in , nog 'n jaartje of zo !!

----------


## gossie

> Aan alle geslaagden...dochters en zonen van de fiere moeders hier ( vaders ook , doch die uiten dat zo niet hé !! ) 
> 
> Proficiat voor de behaalde resultaten , na noeste arbeid ...zweet..( tranen ? )
> kopbrekens...zenuwen..onnodige twijfelen enz ...enz...
> 
> Geniet van 'n welverdiende vakantie ..de voldoening..rust..stoom aflaten enz...
> 
> Voor sommigen komt nu de stap naar '' the real live "!!
> ( met andere woorden: je wordt voor de leeuwen gegooid om jezelf te bewijzen !! )
> ...


Ik sluit me aan bij Raimun.  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Kunnen jullie allemaal 5 minuutjes van jullie tijd missen om deze enquète in te vullen voor mijn dochter, ze zal er jullie echt heel dankbaar voor zijn. Het gaat over digitale tv, de meeste onder ons zullen dit wel al hebben. Mvg 

https://www.vub.ac.be/survey/index.p...=85258&lang=nl

Voor de vlamingen hier onder ons, aub 5 minuutjes om een enquête in te vullen over ons tv kijkgedrag, enkel als je natuurlijk al digitale tv hebt (geen kabeltv dus, de normale)... voor vragen kan je altijd terecht op mijn adres en aub stuur de link door naar al jullie vrienden, deze avond hopen we aan ons aantal te zitten, nog ongeveer 50 te gaan, dank u dank u dank u

----------


## christel1

We zoeken vooral mensen in de categorie 48+ nog, dat is nu de doelgroep waar we ons op focussen, de jeugd heeft al massaal gereageerd via FB en andere kanalen, please ??? 
Uitgesteld kijken betekent kijken op een ander moment van de dag, week of maand, gewoon wanneer je eens tijd hebt als het jou past en je kan ook de vervelende reclame doorspoelen die iedereen zo hindert als je naar tv aan het kijken bent. Ik zal er jullie eeuwig dankbaar voor zijn....... aub aub aub, zend het ook massaal door naar jullie vrienden in jullie vriendenlijsten please please please

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  ingevuld .....met véél vriendschap  :Wink:  aan mijn dochters doorsturen .... :Wink: + vrienden ..... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Suske, je bent een schatje echt waar, we zitten bijna aan de kaap van 100 nog 25 te gaan, laat je ventje het ook invullen he die kan anders denken dan jou natuurlijk.... en al je vrienden en vriendinnen.... zeker 48+sers hebben we nog nodig tot 65 jaar en hopelijk moet ik morgen weer niet heel mijn adressenboek gaan aflopen van mijn pc om nog wat reacties te krijgen.... maar zondag zaten we aan 20, nu aan 200 ongeveer, dus goed gewerkt op 2 dagen tijd he ?

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel....
_Ik heb ook mijn duitje in het zakje gedaan_  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Awel Raimun en Suske, ik ga straks aan mijn dochter vragen op hoeveel het tellertje staat, gisterenavond net 100, als het nu op 101 staat ben je de gelukkige Raimun en Suske was dan nr 100 maar jullie zijn heel erg bedankt om het in te vullen.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

_Ik tel de uren tussen morgen en vandaag,
En kom steeds weer bedrogen uit,
Het duurt steeds langer voor de maan de lucht verlaat,
Terwijl ik wacht,
Op jouw besluit.

Probeer te raden hoe je denkt en wat je voelt,
En wat je vindt van mijn verdriet,
Ik hoop dat je het niet uit medelijden doet,
Want zo'n relatie,
Wil ik niet,

Denk maar even niet aan mij,
Doe het echt alleen voor jou,
Want bij je zijn,
Heeft toch geen zin,
Als je niet echt van me houdt.

Neem gerust nog even tijd,
Anders krijg je later toch weer spijt,
Of ben ik je nu al kwijt??_

HET IS OVER EN VOORBIJ.... FUCK FUCK FUCK

----------


## jealynn

Zwaar belabberd!! Yoehoe...bedankt AD!!!

----------


## jolanda27

Best wel goed.
Nog een paar dagen en we hebben vakantie. Ik heb er zin in, het wordt een doe vakantie, dat wil zeggen, klussen en op zijn tijd erop uit.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile: 
Wens iedereen een héle fijne vakantie toe, en hopenlijk wat meer droge dagen.

----------


## Neetje

Wisselvallige mood hier,

_When I look at you 
What I always see 
Is the face of someone else 
who once belonged to me 
Still I can hear your laugh 
And even though that melody plays on 
She's gone 

Oh you were once that someone 
Who I followed like a star 
Then suddenly you changed 
And now I don't know who you are! 
Or could it be 
That I never really knew you from the start?_


up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down up down

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden, ik ben terug van weggeweest, ( uit Frankrijk) gister had ik hier een heel verhaaltje neergetypt maar het beveiligingssysteem AVG blokkeerde mij, en nu krijg ik weer allerlei teksten, dus ik probeer nu even een testje uit, anders moet ik hulp van buitenaf inschakelen want ik weet niet hoe dat moet....dus ff kort....tot latersssss prettige dag verder....

Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik kom nergens meer in...hmmm, balen...ik moet dit eerst uitzoeken.....gatsie, ik had zo'n zin om lekker wat te schrijven, maar dit kan wel een paar dagen duren denk ik...oke, niets aan te doen  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik moet ff geduld hebben, daggggggggggggggggg allemaal....

Au Revoir..... :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

welcome back Elisa

----------


## Raimun

> Ik kom nergens meer in...hmmm, balen...ik moet dit eerst uitzoeken.....gatsie, ik had zo'n zin om lekker wat te schrijven, maar dit kan wel een paar dagen duren denk ik...oke, niets aan te doen  ik moet ff geduld hebben, daggggggggggggggggg allemaal....
> 
> Au Revoir.....


Hej ....
Bienvenu..Elisabeth .. :Smile: 
Heb je AVG al verwittigd dat je terug in 't land bent ?? hihi !! :rolleyes

----------


## gossie

> Hallo lieve vrienden, ik ben terug van weggeweest, ( uit Frankrijk) gister had ik hier een heel verhaaltje neergetypt maar het beveiligingssysteem AVG blokkeerde mij, en nu krijg ik weer allerlei teksten, dus ik probeer nu even een testje uit, anders moet ik hulp van buitenaf inschakelen want ik weet niet hoe dat moet....dus ff kort....tot latersssss prettige dag verder....
> 
> Liefs Elisa


Welkom thuis, Elisa :Smile:  Het lukt je vast wel, je juiste toon te vinden, om je hier weer te nestelen. :Smile: 
Heb je een leuke vakantie gehad?
Lieve groet van Gossie  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Leuk om te lezen dat je weer veilig en wel terug bent van je vakantie. Ik hoop dat je erg genoten hebt.

----------


## helmpie

Vandaag voel ik me weer goed! Onwerkelijk goed. Snap er nog steeds geen snars van.
Maar het voelt goed.

Voor iedereen die nog op vakantie gaan, een hele fijne vakantie.
Geniet ervan ;-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bonjour allemaal...ik ben nog steeds geblokkeerd...terwijl ik dit schrijf komt er een geluidje uit de pc...blop??????  :Big Grin:  het probleem is er nog, ik kan volgens mij alleen op dit topic terecht....maar ik weet het nog niet....dus ik kan niet overal schrijven...

bedankt voor jullie lieve ontvangst allemaal....Christel, Raimun ( leuke tektst, ha,ha) Gossie, Jolanda, ....Frankrijk is prachtig, ik heb van het land genoten, de rest vertel ik later....fijn weekend allemaal...ik heb jullie gemist..... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Helmpje: wat zalig dat jij je zo goed voelt....houden zo...
Neetje: ik hoop dat jij wat prettiger in je vel zit...ik stuur de zon naar je toe...pak je thomosknettercar en scheuren maar....knuffel..... :Big Grin: 

sorry, ik moet de rest eerdaags allemaal nog lezen als de pc het beter doet...ik ben benieuwd hoe het met jullie gaat...kuzzzzz

Liefs van Elisa... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Goedemorgen, 

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk. 

@elisabeth fijn dat je weer terug bent, balen dat je er nog niet in kan in deze site. Maar net was ik hier aan het typen en hoorde ik idd ook zo'n blop.... Maar ik kan gelukkig nog wel overal komen. Heb je ook foto's gemaakt op vakantie? Kan je die altijd nog even gezellig terug kijken! 

Donderdagdag had ik alvast een afscheidsfeestje gegeven op stage. Woehoe! Me ontzettend verwend voelen! Donderdag alvast afscheid feestje gehad op stage met groep 2. Groep 7 kwam zelfs nog gezellig helpen en groep 1 kwam op den duur ook gezellig mee doen! Geweldige middag gehad! Van de leerlingen leuke cadeautjes gekregen! Van stage ook! Super! Heb ook echt een top jaar gehad daar op stage! Ga ze allemaal wel erg missen. 
's avonds naar de afscheidsmusical van groep 8 geweest. Hebben ze erg mooi gedaan! Woehoe.

Gisteren (vrijdag) dan officieel de laatste stage dag gehad. Wat zal ik de kinderen vreselijk missen en ook alle leuke en lieve collega's! Tussen de middag daar nog gezellig gegeten met z'n allen. Super! Heb nog een vlag gekregen van 1 van de collega's haha geweldig! Super lief!!=)=). Nu eerst VAKANTIE!

's avonds was me (ex)vriendje nog bij me, Was eigenlijk heeeeeel gezellig en kweet ook niet precies was ik nu moet. Maarja 

Vannacht lekker geslapen, vanochtend werd ik wakker en hoorde ik van alles bij de buren. Wat een gehoorig huis maargoed. Dit weekend lekker alleen in het huis van me broer en zijn vriendin !!

----------


## christel1

Ik hoor ook zo'n blop en dacht dat het aan mijn lappie lag... blijkbaar niet dus ? 
Elisa, misschien eens uitloggen en terug inloggen ? 
Vandaag voel ik me super kl..... mega rugpijn en heuppijn en de ortho is er nog niet uit of de pijn uit mijn rug komt of de pijn uit mijn heup komt pfff. Ze gingen me opbellen om te zeggen wanneer ik de pijninfiltratie kon krijgen, hopelijk dinsdag of de week erna dinsdag, weer in dagziekenhuis want dat moet in het OK en dan 3D scan van mijn heup en als daar niks uitkomt MRI van mijn rug, lumbaal, 't wordt tof dus, ik voel me precies een proefkonijn, zit onder de pijnmedicatie, voel me net een junk en ik heb nog pijn, geen hevige meer maar de pijn blijft wel zitten en mijn maag doet ook geen deugd. Maar met de kinderen en de huisdieren gaat het goed hoor, toch al iets positief

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Wat naar allemaal, heel veel sterkte en beterschap. Hopenlijk heb je snel minder pijn. 

Wat raar, ik hoor ook al enkele keren dat; blop geluid. 
Ik snap er ook niets van. Hopenlijk krijgt deze site geen kuren.

----------


## sietske763

heb ook steeds een"" blop blop"" geluid

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieverds.... :Big Grin: 

Computer blijft blop zeggen alsof er een goudvis hoog omhoog springt en weer terug het water induikt, de vissenkom dan he?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ik kan nog steeds niet normaal schrijven..ik heb nu snel mijn beveiliging uit gezet voor 10 min...tjeetje, ik heb nog geen oplossing dus schrijf ik nog heel weinig maar mijn vingers jeuken om te schrijven....tja lastig, maar ff volhouden nog.... :Stick Out Tongue:  elke keer als ik iets wil aanklikken wordt ik geblokt en van de site afgegooid....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Mad:  nu snel tot slot nog wat zeggen....

Ehhh Dolfijntje: gefeliciteerd dat je over bent...geniet van de mooie momenten met je (ex) vriend...neem de tijd allebei en de tijd zal leren of jullie samen verder willen...Knuffel mop..leuk van die taarten...ach wat lief....

Christel: gefeliciteerd met je dochter...ze is geslaagd...Hulde!!!! dank zij Jou!!! 

Jolanda: zoveel kilo's al kwijt...mijn hemel, dat is bijna teveel in zo'n korte tijd....heb het goed lieverd...

nu sluit ik snel af anders gaat deze mail er niet door....

dag Sietske, Suske, Dodito, Raimun, Neetje, en allen die k nu vergeet op te noemen...

Prettige zonnige dag, Liefssssssssssssss...

Christel: sterkte met je pijnen, gatverdarrie wat enorm akelig dat je zoveel moet ondergaan...dikke zoen meid.... :Embarrassment:  lieffffffffffffffffff van je neefje, wat een groot compliment...je bent een geweldige mama.... :Big Grin: 

Liefs Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo, Bonjour daar ben ik weer... :Big Grin:  ik hoor wel blop maar ff zien of ik nu fatsoenlijk een mailtje kan doen...

Sietske hoe is het nu? ga ik nog horen, als alles maar goed met je gaat en met je hondje etc...kuzzzzzzzzzzzz....

hier alles oke, langzaam trek ik weer in model, ik was giga moe maar dat hoor je later....fijne dag allemaal, lekker he die zon....och wat zijn we er aan toe...
Groetjesssssssssssss, tot gauw... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jolanda27

Moe, maar voldaan. Nog steeds volop aan het klussen in huis. Maar nu schiet het vlugger op omdat mijn man vakantie heeft.  :Smile:  
Het gaat tot mijn opluchting ineens een stuk beter met de site. Reageert veel beter en sneller. Heb ook geen reclamebalk meer aan de zijkant. Veel rustiger, de kleur is ook mooi.

----------


## christel1

Naar het schijnt was het forum gehackt door een hacker en zouden de problemen opgelost worden of opgelost zijn, het was die blop die we allemaal hoorden dus... en ik ben ook blij dat er niks meer aan de zijkant staat maar dat zal wel terug ingevoerd worden veronderstel ik toch want dat was betaalde reclame. We zullen wel zien dan. De kleur kan je zelf instellen onderaan de pagina waar je op zit. 
Vandaag voel ik me redelijk, mijn heup wil wel nog niet mee, mijn rug doet nog pijn dus op 7 augustus, infiltratie in de heup, dan kijken voor een afspraak voor de 3D scanner en als daar niks uitkomt MRI, dus ja we leven op hoop zeker ? Morgen nog een dagje in de zon liggen se, mijn dochter is aan de laatste loodjes van haar thesis bezig, vrijdag moet hij binnen zijn dus nog effe stressen voor haar en dan eindelijk rust.

----------


## Neetje

Damn Christel, hoe krijg jij het voor elkaar om onderzoeken te krijgen? Ben wel jaloers hoor, enige wat men mij nog te melden heeft vanuit de zorg is 'leer er maar mee leven'

en dat doen we dan maar he

----------


## christel1

@Neetje, 
Ja dat is het verschil met de gezondheidszorg in NL en de gezondheidszorg in B. 
Als patiënt heb je hier nog rechten, niet enkel plichten (betalen) en natuurlijk een begrijpende HA en begrijpende specialisten hier. En wij kunnen zelf een afspraak maken bij de orthopedist, in gelijk welk ziekenhuis al ga ik naar de andere kant van het land als ze me kunnen helpen. En het is ook de orthopedist die de onderzoeken vast legt, ik niet dus, hij is dokter dus hij zal wel veel beter weten wat er aan de hand kan zijn en ze geloven je hier nog als je zegt dat je ondraaglijke pijn hebt. 
Er komen hier trouwens heel veel Nederlanders onderzoeken laten doen bij ons, zeker ziekenhuizen die dicht tegen de grens gelegen zijn, zoals mijn streekziekenhuis voor de mensen uit Zeeland, Leuven voor de Limburgers, en ook Antwerpen voor mensen uit Zeeland, zitten ze veel korter bij dan bij Amsterdam of Utrecht. 
En ik voel mijn lichaam het beste aan, ik weet dat er iets verkeerd zit want anders had ik geen pijn en zou ik zeker al die troep niet gaan slikken van pijnmedicatie en slaapmedicatie. 
Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

hey chris....gelukkig dat je eindelijk weer eens een redelijke dag had....dat was lang geleden!
hoop dat er meerdere dagen voor je
komen!

@neetje....ja ja..tis wat hier...gelukkig heb ik wel een HA die heeeeeeeeel snel doorstuurd omdat mijn lijf hem ""boven zn pet gaat"" volgens zijn zeggen.
is een andere HA niet te overwegen?...en dan eerst een intake vragen?

----------


## sietske763

> Hallo, Bonjour daar ben ik weer... ik hoor wel blop maar ff zien of ik nu fatsoenlijk een mailtje kan doen...
> 
> Sietske hoe is het nu? ga ik nog horen, als alles maar goed met je gaat en met je hondje etc...kuzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> 
> hier alles oke, langzaam trek ik weer in model, ik was giga moe maar dat hoor je later....fijne dag allemaal, lekker he die zon....och wat zijn we er aan toe...
> Groetjesssssssssssss, tot gauw...


hey lieverdje, parel!
fijn dat je heelhuids terug bent!
hier alles wel goed, zit iedere dag aan 1 van de vele plassen in onze omgeving,
lekker strechers en kussens mee en natuurlijk een koelbox en later op de middag haal ik killy op, dan is het niet meer zo warm voor haar en plump ik haar regelmatig in t water, vindt ze vreselijk...maar verrek...ze kan zwemmen, in no-time is ze weer op de kant geklommen.
verder ben k druk met lijnen.....moest wel, de gyn. zei van mn opvliegers dat ik snachts een dikke winterjas aanhad, die ik niet uit kon doen....
hahahaa, dat is nog eens netjes gezegd, die houden we erin.
inmiddels is mn winterjas 7 kilo lichter, nog 7 te gaan en dan is mn jas uit voor ik t bed in stap.

ben hier erg weinig....lees alleen de actuele posten.
maar zoals chris zegt; tis komkommertijd, logisch met dit fraaie weer en de vakanties.

enne.............afspreken!!!
dikke kus, lieve meid!

----------


## Raimun

Hej ....
ik herinner mij ook nog iets van 'n afspraak !!!
met speciale taart ....enz....!!!!!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, 
Wat goed van je dat je al 7 kilo kwijt bent. Je zult zien dat je het minder warm krijgt. 
Geniet maar lekker aan de plassen.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden.... :Big Grin: 

zo te horen geniet iedereen van dit prachtige weer.... :Embarrassment:  goed zo, allemaal vitamientjes zullen we maar zeggen....ik hoor nog steeds het blob geluid maar ik wordt er niet meer afgesodemieterd van het scherm en ik wordt niet meer geblokkeerd zo te merken...effe duimen dat het zo blijft...de kleur vindt ik prachtig....ik waan mij aan de zee, heel sereen, heel rustig en sfeervol....haha, wat een fantasie he?  :Big Grin:  maar ik meen het wel...het doet en voelt prettig aan mijn ogen, want sinds ik ouder wordt koop ik van die brilletjes, en de sterkte wordt iets meer met de jaren.... :Stick Out Tongue:  pffffffffffff ook mijn lichaam moet de ouderdom doorstaan want door de zwaartekracht gaat alles slapper worden....de sport heb ik in de pauzestand gezet want ik was te moe en afgepeigerd....dat kan ik natuurlijk wel in september weer oppakken, dat lijkt mij wel nuttig...haha....lalalalalalala...genieten he van dit weer....vandaag heb ik een vrije dag genomen voor mijzelf want elke dag bedacht ik wel iets om te doen voor een ander....het gevolg is dat ik vanmiddag zo moe was ( wie niet) dat ik heerlijk een siesta ben gaan houden...en vanavond komt de buurvrouw op bezoek...gezellie....we spreken elkaar amper....och het is al 17.30 uur zie ik...opschieten dus, maar het is fijn om hier te zijn.....en de zon doet ons stralen toch?......

Christel: veel sterkte meid...het is heel akelig dat je dit allemaal moet meemaken...als ik toch dichter bij je woonde dan kon ik iets voor je betekenen...boodschappen halen, meegaan met je onderzoeken etc....wel fijn dat er in Belgie zulke goede zorg en hulp is, dat is hard nodig met jou lichaam...prettige dag lieverd ondanks de pijn... Liefssssss  :Smile: 
bedankt tevens voor de informatie...hacker/kleuren....fijn dat er aan gewerkt wordt!!!!! 

Raimun: ja taart hebben we het over gehad meen ik....was zeker appeltaart met slagroom of zoiets????? fijne avond nog...je bent grappig.....warme groeten.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dolfijntje: geniet van elke dag die op je pad komt meid....als je ex langs komt en je vindt dat heeeeeeeeeeeeeeel gezellig dan mag dat.....tof voor je.... :Big Grin:  knuffie.....

Jolanda: je hebt vakantie....hele goede vakantie met je man en al je klussen en andere leuke zaken die je nu kan doen....toppie meid....ik heb je gemist....doegieeee....liefsssss  :Wink:  wel af en toe wat lekkers eten hoor, want je bent al zoveel gewicht kwijtgeraakt....knap hoor....en schilder je af en toe ook nog een beetje? je hebt zoveel talent....prachtig.... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Hallo darling....je zit lekker aan het water....wauw wat knus en lekker, ik zou vergeten hoe het was...ik doe dat eigenlijk nooit meer...teveel zon krijg ik jeuk van, bijna niemand wil er mee naar een plas, dus mijn lichaam is altijd in kleding gehuld....ja we gaan afspreken...en wat enorm knap dat je zoveel bent afgevallen..doe je dat wel een beetje rustig aan dan? anders help ik je hoor? ( met woorden)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  hoe langzamer er kilo's afgaan hoe minder snel het er weer aan zit en ik kan het weten...waarom???? omdat ik vroeger samen met een dieetiste heb gewerkt en toen ik jonger was ik enorm veel van eten hield en in een Centrale keuken werkte van een ziekenhuis....je weet wel welke he Sietske? daarna ben ik gaan lijnen op een verantwoorde manier...nu eet ik soms ook weer meer, maar de grens houd ik altijd in de gagten...toen ik na Frankrijk ging was ik toch wel afgevallen want de broeken wilden al over mijn heupen glijden en dat was "niet" mijn bedoeling....ik was te moe, te druk, teveel sress, veel last van de bovenbuurman etc....haha nu gaat het beter met mij....ik voel mij momenteel een stuk rustiger, hopenlijk bljft dat nog even zo.....
dag Sietske...leuk dat je later Killy gaat halen om na het water te gaan...woon je vlakbij soms? leuk zeg.....dag schattie....laterssssssssssssss

Neetje: hey lief mens....zit het je soms weer tegen????? potdikke dat is niet de bedoeling....kun je wel genieten van het zonnige weer? ik hoop het toch zo, in ieder geval dat het je wat vrolijker maakt in je doen en laten...nietssss is zo erg als somber zijn of depressief....ik wens je een goede week verder...een dikke knuffel van mij voor jou...het helpt niet voldoende maar ik meen het wel....fijne avond... :Smile: 

het wordt tijd om de hond zo uit te laten...Bhody....dagggggggggggggg allemaal.....

Heel veel liefs van mij.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Ja joh, ik word schijtziek van mezelf ... me kop is een chaos en moet elke keer uit nood weer die man van humanitas bellen voor administratieve zaken.

Leuk dat je weer terug bent elisa, ik lees namelijk liever dan dat ik typ en daar ben jij de juiste persoon voor. Echt knap dat je voor ieder apart n woordje klaar hebt, de meesten zijn zo druk met zichzelf bezig (*ook ik!*) dat andermans problemen niet gelezen worden, of er niet op gereageerd wordt.

Ik bedoel dit positief naar iedereen toe hoor, vat t niet verkeerd op, weet ff niet hoe ik t anders moet verwoorden.

Chapeau elisa!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Hallo lieve vriend....neem jezelf zoals jij je voelt...dat zal soms echt slecht zijn door al je gevoelens, dat voelt ook chaotisch aan....het is knap dat je desalniettemin toch die man belt om je te helpen met je administratie....
elke dag opstaan, je bed wel of niet opmaken...je huis effe luchten en jezelf "goed" verzorgen dat is al inspannend...een lekker geurtje opspuiten kan je ook een goed gevoel geven...dank voor je lieve woorden....

ik woon alleen, dus kan ik soms mijn tijd anders indelen...verder vindt ik het fijn om mijn MediCity vrienden een hart onder de riem te steken want er is veel leed hier onder de mensen en dat "raakt" mij, dus doe ik het met Liefde.... :Big Grin:  ik houd van mensen.....
hou je haaks lief mens....elke dag is er 1....soms maak je een stapje per dag en een andere keer als je meer energie hebt neem je "stappen"....neem je rust als je er aan toe bent en bel iemand op als je hulp nodig hebt...dag Neetje...nou moet ik snel afsluiten want ik heb nog plannen...dagggggggggggggggg

Lieve warme groet van Elisa  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooi hooi allemaal! 

Neetje: Lieverd doe je wel eventjes rustig? Denk je wel een beetje om jezelf! Want ondanks dat je het misschien niet zo 1,2,3 van jezelf denkt ben je een waardevol mens! Ondanks alles kun jij ok heel goed naar anderen luisteren!! Je bent echt een lief mens!

Elisabeth: Ik sluit me helemaal aan bij Neetje, jij hebt altijd wel een woordje voor iedereen klaar staan! Super! 

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk. Beetje las van me handen,, qua gewrichten. Vanmiddag bij schoonzusje op verjaardag geweest! Afgelopen vrijdag had ik samen met mijn moeder haar al een cadeautje gebracht. Wij hadden voor haar een katje opgehaald! We wisten dat ze dat heel graag wou hebben! This ook echt een lief katje. 

Nu ga ik eerst slapen, morgen typ ik nog wel meer. Hoop dat ik nu eerst in slaap kan vallen. 
Slaap lekker allemaal!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijn: Goedenmorgen moppie  :Big Grin:  heb je lekker geslapen????? 

ik hoop dat je vandaag iets minder stram bent in je botten en gewrichten, het komt "altijd" door het weer...ik weet het, maar dat maakt het er niet minder pijnlijk en ongemakkelijk om...sterkte ermee...
wat een lief cadeau voor je schoonzusje...was ze er wel blij mee??? ik schrok mij helemaal het gompes toen ik Bhody kreeg....een prachtig hondje, maar "ik" was er niet aan toe...
fijne dag lieffie....

Groeten van Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Vanmorgen voel ik mij lekker uitgerust. Eindelijk weer eens in mijn eigen bed geslapen na weken van klussen. Zalig...  :Smile:  Het is een hoop werk geweest, maar dan heb je ook wat. Nu kunnen we gaan genieten.  :Big Grin: 
Volgens mij is iedereen van het mooie weer en vakantie aan het genieten, het is rustig hier. 
Elisabeth, je zult wel raar opgekeken hebben dan als je Bhody cadeau hebt gekregen. Daar moet je je toch helemaal op in stellen. Ondanks dat je gek met dieren bent. Maar hij zal je hart wel snel gestolen hebben.  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve MC maatjes  :Smile: 


Ook ik ben de laatste tijd wat minder aanwezig, druk met van alles en nog wat. Ben de laatste wel weer veel terug aan lezen, en ben ook de rust wat aan opzoeken. Gewoon even naar mijn eigen aan zien. En ben ook natuurlijk van het goede weer  :Smile:  aan genieten. Nu ook niet onder de volle zon gaan zitten hé, waar daar kan ik niet zo goed tegen, krijg migraine van de volle zon. Heb vorige week heel de week met migraine gezeten, geen lachertje, maar dat zullen sommige van jullie wel weten.Heb ook weer een tijdje verschrikkelijke rugpijn pff... :Frown:  Begin vandaag ook terug met de revalidatie, wel met tegenzin  :Frown:  maar ik heb geen keuze. Heb ondervonden als ik revalideer dat ik minder pijn heb. Heb de afgelopen weken heel veel op mijn tanden moeten bijten van de pijn. Voor de rest gaat hier alles zijn gangetje. Met de dochter is alles oké, nu heeft ze nog se verlof en volgende maand gaat ze werken"centjes verdienen". En ik probeer van elke dag te genieten  :Big Grin:  de ene dag is de andere niet, maar we moeten er allemaal beste van maken "toch" A ja in september moet ik ook terug op controle komen bij de arbeidsgeneesheer van de vdab. Deze is mijn laatste hoop in de zin dat deze dokter mij hopelijk gelooft en de kans geeft om mij misschien dan toch op 33% kan zetten. Ach; we zullen wel zien, heb totaal geen verwachtingen, anders ben ik toch maar teleurgesteld. En nu ga ik me klaar maken voor de fysio se.

Voor de rest wil ik iedereen die met pijn/kwalen sukkelt heel heel veel sterkte toewensen!! Geniet van elk mooi moment lieve mensen  :Smile:  Ik denk aan jullie ook al ben ik momenteel niet aanwezig, toch zijn jullie mijn MC maatjes in mijn gedachten  :Wink:  


Heel veel liefs do

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Hoera je hebt weer in je eigen bed kunnen slapen....zalig he? dat voelt ook zo als je ergens in een hotel of appartement of bij vrienden slaapt...thuis is anders  :Big Grin: 
geniet ervan....fijn dat de klus gelukt is, ben je tevreden????  :Big Grin:  hopenlijk gaat het beter met je zere schouder waar je destijds aan geopereerd bent...
Bhody kreeg ik cadeau voor mijn 50e verjaardag...ik was compleet in " shock"  :Frown:  ik kon er wel om lachen...ik wilde altijd graag een hondje maar niet toendertijd...mijn familie had alles al gekocht, dus ik had het gevoel dat ik niet kon weigeren...een prachtig hondje...hij is nu 3 jaar bij mij en op slechte momenten denk ik wel eens dat hij weg moet....maarrrrrrrrr ik kan het "niet" over mijn hart verkrijgen...ik voel een enorme "plicht" maar ik ben wel dol op hem hoor....misschien went het ooit nog wel eens  :Embarrassment:  laten we het hopen!!!! fijne vakantie verder met je man en anderen....liefsssssssssss, laat de zon maar gauw komen.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lieve Do,

Fijn om je te lezen...ik mis mijn vrienden snel als ze lang niet verschijnen door allerlei oorzaken...dat begrijp ik, ook bij mij zijn de typehandjes wel eens afwezig..... :Big Grin: 
Migraine weet ik alles van....afschuwelijk....vandaag heb je therapie...ik hoop dat het een beetje ging na de eerste keer weer sinds een tijdje....op voorhand kun je maar beter een pijnstiller nemen als je thuis bent/komt, want je lichaam protesteert, maar dat hoort erbij.....
ik hoor weer blop op mijn pc.... :Stick Out Tongue:  pffffffffffffff
als de pijnen aanhouden is het dan mogelijk dat je eens andere pijnstilling vraagt aan een specialist of bij de pijnbestrijding? ik roep maar eens wat...misschien kan dat niet voor iedereen...ik kijk naar buiten en het regent hard plotseling.... :Frown:  lekker voor de natuur, als het met een uurtje maar weer opklaart want dit is ongezellig.....hoe is het in Belgie? soms hebben we hetzelfde weertype he?  :Smile:  
in september heb je weer een controle van de arts....geef "nooit" de moed op lieverd, maar "vecht" voor jezelf...ik snap het goed....bij mij heeft het jaren geduurd en je hebt dan last van spanningen en dan zijn er altijd nog mensen die niet snappen wat je thuis doet....ach ja....soms wordt je er verdrietig om, en soms trek je dan een harnas, een muur om je heen...daar komen ze niet meer doorheen, en heel soms zeg ik die mensen de waarheid!!!! ( fatsoenlijk)  :Stick Out Tongue:  voor die tijd spreken we elkaar via de site...effe moed inspreken, en tips kan iedereen gebruiken....ook ik.... :Big Grin:  daggggggggggg 
warme omhelzing.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

He he net terug van de fysio se wat was me dat zwaar na 2 maand half pff.... :Confused:  voel me echt op nu. Heb er ook een paar schijven moeten afhalen want het ging gewoon niet. Zo zie je maar als je een lange tijd niet traint de de tonus van je spieren afnemen. Ook het fietsen ging me niet zo goed af, maar ik heb het toch gedaan. Alleen die koppijn waar ik al een hele tijd mee zit daar word ik wel een beetje zot  :Confused:  van. Maar ben toch een beetje trots op mezelf dan ik ben geweest, want de eerste stap zetten is toch altijd het moeilijkste. Zo ga ik zo dadelijk een badje nemen se, en mezelf is lekker verwennen  :Smile:  En straks kom ik mijn zetel niet meer uit.


@Elisa,

Ja die pijnstiller heb ik direct na de fysio genomen, merci trouwens voor de tip die je destijds aan mij hebt gegeven. En wat betreft die pijnmedicatie ja die ik nu neem kan ik heel goed verdragen, maar is als ik een hele lange tijd niet revalideer dat de pijn heel hard terug komt. Dus de boodschap luid gewoon revalideren "hoort gewoon bij mijn leven". Is ook zo dat ik geen zin heb om mijn pijnmedicatie te verhogen en als een zombie erbij te lopen. Tenzij als het echt even niet meer gaat dan wel, maar anders heb ik het daar niet zo voor. Vind al erg genoeg dat ik constant die pijnpleister moet nemen en dan mijn andere medicatie nog  :Confused:  


En ja wat betreft die controlearts hoop ook dat het wat positief uitdraait. Vechten heb ik ergens opgegeven, maar verdrietig ben ik soms nog wel  :Frown:  omdat ze mij precies niet willen geloven, omdat ge het aan de buitenkant bij mij niet altijd ziet, en dat frustreert mij enorm. Maar je hebt altijd van die mensen die gewoon achterlijk zijn "weet je" die dat niet willen begrijpen. En in zo'n mensen steek ik mijn latijn niet meer! Maar de moed zal ik nooit of nooit opgeven, ik ben een schorpioen van sterrenbeeld en dat zijn vechters van aard. En wat betreft die migraine best heel lastig pff....Als blijft duren ga ik naar de dokter want dan moet het toch aan iets liggen se, medicatie of zo? In ieder geval merci voor je steunde woorden lieve Elisa, doet me deugd. Fijne dag nog  :Smile:   :Wink: 


A ja in België heeft het hier ook even geregend, maar is zeker niet koud, is zo wat afwisselend hier  :Smile: 



Dikke knuf knuf terug xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me redelijk. Afgelopen nacht was erg kort dus hoop vannacht niet en morgen maar proberen te gaan uitslapen. 
Vanmorgen ben ik samen met me moeder naar de IKEA in Groningen geweest. Daar hebben we eerst ontbeten. Daarna zijn we wezen winkelen. Heel gezellig. Ik heb een nieuwe boekenkast aangeschaft, 2 kleine tafeltjes en 3 leuke gekleurde mandjes. 
Vervolgens naar Delfzijl gereden. Toen we daar kwamen waren natuurlijk de winkel waar ik heen moest nog dicht.. Dus zijn we maar even naar de Action gelopen. Is ook zo´n leuke winkel!! Vervolgens weer terug gelopen maar de winkel was nog steeds dicht. Maar even bij de Hema wat gedronken. Want ik had echt geen zin in eten... 
Daarna was eindelijk maar toch de opticien open. Mijn bril was stuk. Mijn moeder was er perongeluk op gaan staan. Tsja ik had hem ook op de grond gelegd. Gelukkig konden de pootjes recht gezegt worden en in het glas is nog wel een stukje af maar oke. Daar kan ik wel mee leven want dat zie je niet..
Snel naar huis. Mijn kamer begonnen met schoonmaken. Daarna op verjaardag bij de buurvrouw. Eventjes snel. Weer naar huis en verder mijn slaapkamer opruimen. Daarna heeft mijn broer de kast in elkaar gezet. Snel een hapje eten. 
En de planken heb ik der zelf in gedaan. Toen wou me broer ook nog helpen maar kreeg ik een woedeaanval-_-'' wordt zo schijt ziek daarvan he! Maarja
Ook nog ff bij me oma geweest. Honden voer brengen.

Nu ga ik eerst slapen. Welterusten lieve MC mensen!

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me klote, eigenlijk al van Deze morgen om 2 uur lag ik al wakker dus, rugpijn, heuppijn en niet meer kunnen slapen. De pijn is nu echt onhoudbaar geworden, het is blijten met de pet op zoals ze het zeggen. Mijn huishouden doen wordt een ramp, na 10 minuten moet ik al een uur gaan liggen. De ortho begrijpt wel dat ik pijn heb maar ik denk niet dat hij zich kan voorstellen hoeveel pijn ik in realiteit heb. En de ortho wil eerst alles uitzoeken van mijn heup eer hij me doorstuurt naar de neurochirurg. 
Ben eens gaan googelen op hernia L4-L5-L6-S1 en alles wat ze daar beschrijven heb ik last van, dus zal het eerder uit mijn rug komen dan uit mijn heup, ja alles hangt samen dus. Na 6 tot 8 weken zou de pijn moeten overgaan, niet dus, zit al van vorig jaar te kloten met pijn, in het begin niet alle dagen, de laatste maanden wel alle dagen. 
Het enige dat helpt is in de zetel gaan liggen met mijn kniën omhoog getrokken en plat op mijn rug blijven liggen maar dat is nu ook niet echt een leven te noemen.
Mijn dochter zit altijd te zeuren dat ik niets meer met haar wil doen, dus gisteren een paar uurtjes gaan shoppen, resultaat 's avonds naar de huisarts omdat de pijn niet te houden was, ik kan toch moeilijk alle dagen naar de huisarts gaan... Het is nu kwart voor 5 's morgens en ik zal maar al beginnen met een tramadol te slikken en een brufen en in de zetel gaan liggen voor nog een paar uurtjes. 
Ook zou ik een afspraak moeten maken met de slaapkliniek om de oorzaak te vinden van mijn slecht slapen, bij een MRI van mijn nek is gebleken dat mijn hypofyse afgevlakt is, bijna geen hypofyse niet meer, en dat regelt nu juist het slaapritme. 
Nu word ik eerlijk gezegd wel een klein beetje gek, ben alles gewoon moe, beu en soms wou ik dat ik niet meer wakker werd... sorry maar het moest er bij mij nu ook eens uit.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: 

Dat is heel erg wat ik lees van jou..... :Frown:  pijn wordt je gek van als het te lang duurt en je weinig verlichting voelt, dus al het niet minder gaat worden....verschrikkelijk meid, dat is echt "lijden" ik voel zo met je mee, maanden heb ik jaren geleden in de kamer gezeten met een sigaretje en ik heb nog nooit zoveel sterren bewonderd en gekeken als in die zeer slechte periode....soms wil je "nooit" meer wakker worden.... :Embarrassment:  maar houd de moed erin lieverd....al die medicijnen wordt je een zombie van maar soms moet het gewoon, maar het blijft troep die we soms nodig hebben anders kom je de dag niet meer door!!!! 
winkelen met je dochter....mijn hemeltje, dappere vrouw...natuurlijk kun je niet de hele dag in huis blijven want dan wordt je gek van alles en dat lichaam die niet meewerkt....pffffffffffff hoolimoosie, je hebt al je energie gegeven aan het shoppen....en nu vandaag maar bijslapen tussendoor in de stoel of bank....slapen geeft kracht en energie..die is nu op bij jou.....maar dat komt wel....geef het vandaag en morgen de tijd....kan iemand je dieren uitlaten? ik hoop het voor je....het lichaam "moet" ontspannen anders wordt de druk nog pijnlijker op je rug....klein beetje lopen zal af en toe nodig zijn, want het lichaam verkrampt enorm en dan is de pijn nog beroerder...wat een gedoe Christel...goed dat je alles van je afschrijft....hey potdikke, ik hoor weer plob op de pc.... :Stick Out Tongue: ....schrijven kan verlichting geven en wij begrijpen jou goed......
ik heb nu geen woorden meer...ik wens je ondanks de pijn een rustige ontspannen dag toe....gooi er een drankje in einde vd middag. :Big Grin: ...je spieren moeten ontspannen....slapen...ik ga voor je duimen..... in gedachten stuur ik je een boeket mooie bloemen waar je van houd....rozen, of een veldboeket, zonnige zonnebloemen om weer een lach op je gezicht te toveren....dag Sterke vrouw....hou vol....veel STERKTE en kracht wens ik je toe.....

Liefs van Elisa xxx  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Nooit de hoop opgeven darling.... :Wink:  knokken en vechten doen we om het onrecht te bestrijden maar soms lukt het ons niet....ik geloof in jou...veel mensen zijn dom en de keuringsartsen worden ook strenger beoordeeld...het is een rare politiek allemaal....als je geluk hebt dan keuren ze je af voor veel meer dan nu het geval is....als je moet gaan dan kun je maar beter iemand meenemen....een avond ervoor al heel laat na bed gaan en eens doorzakken zodat je er verlept en ziek uit ziet als je na de keuringsarts moet gaan.... :Big Grin:  dat klinkt idioot wat ik nu zeg maar zo zit de wereld in elkaar....ze willen dat je er slecht uitziet...niet teveel make-up op, maak jezelf maar wat witter met poeder op je gezicht  :Stick Out Tongue: ...ja dit klinkt niet maar je snapt wel wat ik bedoel he? zelfs in het ziekenhuis doe ik enkel nog lipstick op en mijn parfum fles gaat mee....ik houd van kleur en verzorging...zelfs als ik ziek na bed ging dan wilde ik soms nog een licht en luchtig geurtje op doen want als je moet spugen in de emmer naast je bed dan moet het nog fris zijn....hahahahaha...je kent dat gevoel misschien wel....en wat die migraine betreft: ik merk dat als mijn bloedruk te hoog is dat ik dan een enorme druk op mijn hoofd krijg...de laatste tijd wel weer wat meer dan anders....hou je haaks, en succes met de therapieen en met de pijn....

Stevige knuffel van Elisa  :Smile: 

Dolfijn:

Nou meid wat had jij een drukke dag voor de maandag...veel winkels zijn dan in de ochtend nog dicht...wat een leuke dingen heb je gekocht bij de Ikea...een heerlijke winkel.....bril op de grond...hahahaha...suffie...... :Big Grin: 
waarom kreeg je een woedeaanval, wat maakt jou zo boos? je hoeft het niet te zeggen hoor, dat kan prive zijn...maar ik vroeg het mij af....komt dat omdat jij je niet zo lekker voelde of ben je wat verdrietig om je vriend, of om de situatie allemaal om je heen....
nou meissie, leuke juf van de kinderen op school.....maak er een mooie dag van en doe wat leuks....beetje uitrusten...een terrasje pakken met je vriendin en lekker na mensen gluren....koop een leuk slipje in de uitverkoop of whatwever...maak plezier....ff lachen doet wonderen....heel boos ben ik ook wel eens, maar dat komt door mijn hormonen...50 plusser...oelala wat een temperament kan ik hebben....alleen ik stik er niet in en het duurt geen uren ....pfff gelukkig maar....doegieeeeeeeeeee
gezellige dag....
Knuffel van mij...... :Big Grin: 

Ik voel mij zeer stram in mijn lichaam, pijnlijk......tijd voor een pilleke.....verder alles oke.... :Stick Out Tongue:  daggggggggggggggg lieve vrienden....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Elisa Ja klopt was gisteren ook wel erg druk. Een beetje te druk denk ik. Maar pff ook zo vermoeiend! Al helemaal als je zo slecht slaapt ´s nachts enzo. Heb nu ook behoorlijke koppijnen moet me kamer nog opruimen. Gelukkig is het bijna klaar. Alleen mijn schoenen nog even uitstallen en daarna nog even de laatste spullen van mijn stage ineen plakboek plakken en klaar.. Dus het schiet wel op! Gelukkig. Maar men men ik heb ook zoveel spullen.. 
En tsja ik weet denk ik waar die woedeaanvallen vandaan komen. Stuur je zo wel even een prive berichtje. 
Ik had gehoopt met die antideressieva dat die woede aanvallen ook een beetje minder worden. Maar niet echt. 
Ja idd uitrusten. Stilzitten, niks doen, rust vinden,.kalmte, tijd.nemen, niets.doen. nee,ik pas hierin niet thuis.
Volgende week ga ik even 3 daagjes met mijn moeder naar een hotel toe! Lekker ontspannen en genieten. Hopelijk wordt het mooi weer. 

Iedeeen die vakantie heeft geniet ervan! Pak je rust en pak wat je pakken kan!
Liefs,

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Dat is wel een goeie tip  :Wink:  laat naar bed gaan zoals je er echt als een zombie uitziet. Ja want als je er goed uitziet met mooie kleding bekijken/beoordelen ze u toch niet juist. Ja die controleartsen pff...daar weet ik ondertussen ook alles van. Van die witte poeder vind ik wel grappig ha ha  :Stick Out Tongue:  zal het onthouden! Bedankt in ieder geval voor de goede raad. En hoop zal ik ook niet zo snel opgeven. Alleen dat ik sommige mensen zo af en toe is achter hun bureautje wilt uittrekken ha ha  :Big Grin: 

liefs do  :Embarrassment: 



@Christel,


Ja dat is niet alles dat sukkelen met die rug/heup en die pijn hé. Hoop dat je vandaag wat minder pijn hebt. En wat betreft u dochter dat is niet leuk, maar vind wel dat ze groot genoeg is omdat te begrijpen"toch". Maar versta dat wel dat je er wat ambetant door voelt als moeder. En dat u huishouden dan wat blijft liggen. Ja dat is zo typisch vrouwelijk hé, een man heeft dat zo niet! En ja......op den duur als een mens zoveeeeeel pijn hebt weet je niet meer van waar het komt hé. Zeker niet u u geval. Ik leef echt met je mee Christeltje, omdat ik goed genoeg weet wat chronische pijn is. Als ik mijn pijnpleister niet zou gebruiken kruip ik ook op de grond van de pijn. Wel vervelend dat een mens zo lang moeten wachten voor een MRI? En wat betreft die hypofyse zou dat laten nakijken. Ook mijn hypofyse word binnenkort gecheckt. Moet nu de 8 ste naar couckiemonster gaan ben eens benieuwd voor de uitslag? Daar ik 4 jaar geleden een prolactinoom heb gehad en ook heel slecht slaap. En inderdaad de hypofyse regelt u slaap en nog meer dingen. Ik hoop echt van harte dat je pijn wat dragelijker word, echt wel. En dat je binnenkort iets wat beter dagen hebt. Dikke knuf 


do  :Embarrassment:  



Vandaag nog steeds stijf van de fysio en ook veel pijn in mijn rug, en morgen moet ik terug naar de fysio pff..  :Confused:  Zal toch ook blij zijn dat de rugpijn wat beter is se. Gisteren ook weer veel uitstralingspijn gehad in mijn rechtbeen. Ventje heeft de late dus sta ik zo wie zo in voor eten, en ging echt moeizaam. Ge kunt toch niet altijd diepvries eten, of frieten hé. Ze zeggen je moet naar je lichaam luisteren, maar heel de dag liggen is dan ook weer niet goed. Tenzij je echt moe bent, en als het dan echt niet meer gaat. Ga zo dadelijk even wat frisse lucht nemen. Moet nog naar de boekenwinkel voor de lotto en ga ook is kijken voor een boekje. Gisteren ben ik al op stap geweest met mijn moeder. Dus vandaag word het gewoon een chil dagje  :Big Grin:  


Bij deze iedereen een fijne dag nog en sterkte met alles!!  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Dank u Do. 
Nu laat ik echt de pijn er niet meer doorkomen, zelfs al heb ik geen pijn 's ochtends als ik nog in bed lig, eens ik begin te stappen voel ik alles zo gewoon in elkaar zakken in mijn rug dus het zal wel heup en rugproblemen zijn samen. 

En poetsen doe ik nu in stukjes, een kwartiertje poetsen, een kwartiertje neerzitten of liggen en zo wat ik kan op een dag, duurt wel langer maar dan wordt er toch iets gedaan. Mijn dochter heeft heel de living opgeruimd, al haar boeken uit de pc kast gehaald en in een wasmand gelegd, nu moeten ze nog op zolder geraken :-) en dan moest het nog lukken, net dan komt mijn schoonzus binnen, de vriendin van mijn schoonbroer en alles ligt vol rommel natuurlijk... Maar ja je kan niet alles tegelijk doen he ?
En kasten uitruimen en de grond poetsen gaat niet samen want alles lag op de grond en dan stond er nog een volle wasmand die te zwaar was voor mij en die mijn zoon naar boven moest doen... 

Maar dan denk ik, veel was is een teken dat mijn kinderen propere kledij krijgen, rommel dan wordt er geleefd, afwas dan krijgen de kinderen eten en als je komt om me te zien ben je altijd welkom, als je komt om mijn huis te bezichtigen, maak dan maar een afspraak lol.... 

En er wordt wel elke week gepoetst hoor, behalve de slaapkamers dat is om de 14 dagen en de kinderen moeten zelf hun kamer doen en Valérie moet de badkamer doen met haar sminkrommel, het bad wil ik nog wel poetsen of ik laat mijn zoon het doen want zo gebukt staan is helemaal niet goed voor mijn rugje... Hij doet het wel niet graag maar ja soms moet hij wel he ? 
Ben eens nieuwsgierig als ik in september mijn logé krijg voor een schooljaar, hopelijk helpt hij toch wat mee met de afwas :-)

----------


## christel1

Weet er iemand waar ons Suske uithangt want het is zo lang geleden dat ze nog iets geplaatst heeft op het forum ? Ik zal haar anders morgen eens een berichtje sturen, maak me wat zorgen om haar...

----------


## helmpie

Goed, onwerkelijk goed. Snap het nog steeds niet, maar het voelt fijn.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

vandaag voel ik me onwijs beroerd. Gisteren heb ik een bbq gehad. En ongeveer de halve nacht wakker gelegen van de buikpijnen. Gatverdamme. 
Nu weet ik weer waarom ik zo;n hekel aan bbq heb. En als ik nou ook nog eens veell gegeten had, maar nee een paar kipstokjes, een beetje salade en een paar stokbroodjes meer niet... 
Nouja hopen dat het overgaat. 
This in elk geval geweldig mooi weer!! 

liefs,

----------


## Neetje

Ik hou er ook niet zo van, want het is heel lastig in te schatten of het vlees gaar is. Dan kan je dus behoorlijk ziek worden. Ook als t vlees te lang in de zon ligt ... bacterien enzo

Beterschap Dolfijntje

----------


## helmpie

[QUOTE=dolfijnjorien;82997]vandaag voel ik me onwijs beroerd. Gisteren heb ik een bbq gehad. En ongeveer de halve nacht wakker gelegen van de buikpijnen. Gatverdamme. 
Nu weet ik weer waarom ik zo;n hekel aan bbq heb. En als ik nou ook nog eens veell gegeten had, maar nee een paar kipstokjes, een beetje salade en een paar stokbroodjes meer niet... 
Nouja hopen dat het overgaat. 
This in elk geval geweldig mooi weer!! 

liefs,[/QUOTE]

Heel veel beterschap, dolfijnjorien.

----------


## Neetje

Gisteren mijn Tomos een zwarte kleur gegeven met n spuitbus. Wist niet dat ik het zo goed zelf kon. Vanmorgen nog de plekken gedaan waar de oude kleur nog zichtbaar was (blauw) zwart gemaakt. Morgen plak ik er sierstrips op in de kleur rood. De velgen zijn wit dus ook mijn Tomos gaat de kleuren Rood-zwart-wit dragen (mijn favoriete kleuren combi)

Vanmorgen fysio gehad, heb er baat bij.

Tot zover het positieve deel van mijn gemoedstoestand ... weet niet of ik er goed aan doe om de negatieve zaken te benoemen, dus dat doen we dan maar even niet, al valt het niet mee om te zwijgen over wat ik gezien heb.

Sterkte aan een ieder die het wel kan gebruiken om ook deze dag weer goed door te komen.

Sjaloom o/

----------


## sietske763

tjee wat gaaf Neetje dat je zomaar je brommertje een andere kleur kan geven.....dan ben je vast wel handig.....lijkt me een secuur werkje!

hoop voor je dat het niet te erg was wat je gezien hebt...........

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Neetje,

Zo zie je maar weer, je kunt meer dan je denkt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Mooie combinatie, zwart, rood en wit. Succes, het wordt vast mooi.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Gefeliciteerd met je kunstwerk...Tomos is opnieuw geboren....je bent een kunstenaar net als Jolanda...mooie kleuren, ik houd ervan dat weet je....zwart/rood.... :Big Grin:  

bij twijfel maar niets vertellen over wat je gezien hebt, je kent je "eigen" gemoedsrust het beste....niet alles opkroppen hoor....ik kan veel vertellen maar soms zwijgt een mens over bepaalde dingen...iets moet nog prive blijven he?  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:  sterkte ermee...
prettige dag, en hopenlijk komt de zon snel terug dan zwier je weer met veel gang ( gas) op de Tomos !!!!  :Big Grin:   :Smile: 

Liefssssssssssssssss

----------


## christel1

Vandaag niet zo denderend, had deze nacht niks geslapen van de pijn in mijn heup en rug dus ja een nachtje in mijn zetel doorgebracht met de nodige tramadol 200 rt en nog altijd pijn had na 1000 mg te slikken. 
Deze morgen met mijn buur meegereden naar het ziekenhuis voor een pijninfiltratie in mijn heup, al 3 kwartier te laat eer ze aan mij begonnen. Dan was het gedaan en ik moest met de bus naar huis komen want mijn dochter en zoon zijn gaan werken. Tot aan de bushalte stappen ging nog maar toen voelde ik mijn been al keizwaar worden en ik stapte in de bus, allé ik viel in de bus dus want had geen kracht meer in mijn been. Dan hier bij ons aan het station er bijna afgedonderd me direct op een bankje gezet en mijn buurman opgebeld om me te komen halen, ik geraakte niet meer thuis, hij heeft me dan bijna moeten binnen dragen en me in de zetel gezet. Nu hoop ik dat ik de eerste uren niet moet gaan plassen tot als mijn dochter thuis komt want hoe ik dat moet doen dat weet ik niet en ik zou met mijn hond en kater naar de dierenarts moeten deze avond, mijn katerke moet nog een paar inspuitingen hebben en mijn hond heeft jeuk op zijn buik en poten. Als ik niet kan gaan zal het een klusje voor de kinderen zijn hoor. Gisteren had ik de auto niet dan zullen zij het deze avond maar moeten doen. 
Mijn heup voel ik momenteel niet dus nog goed verdoofd maar weet ook niet hoe lang die verdoving er gaat inblijven, mijn rug voel ik wel nog. En ik kan niet gaan liggen want mijn been weegt precies een ton. 
Miserie miserie maar eens zal het wel beteren ...

----------


## Mizzepi

Hier nog aan het hoesten. Vorige week een kuur gekregen voor een longontsteking (vorig jaar ook al een longontsteking gehad) Het hoesten begon net de laaste 3 dagen van de vakantiedagen toen we nog op de vakantie waren in Hardenberg en we bijna weer moesten inpakken. Maar wat was ik moe en hoesterig en toen zondags koorts. Was maar goed dat ik naar de waarnemend huisarts kon en deze wist net even meer van de medicijnen. 


Hoe doen jullie het als jullie ziek worden in vakantie, wachten jullie dan ook tot jullie thuis zijn inverband met medicatie bijvoorbeeld, als je niet alles mag hebben en waarnemend huisarts en eigen huisarts dit beter weten...?

----------


## Whismaster

Vandaag voel ik me net een regenbui. niet te stopppen

----------


## sietske763

> Hier nog aan het hoesten. Vorige week een kuur gekregen voor een longontsteking (vorig jaar ook al een longontsteking gehad) Het hoesten begon net de laaste 3 dagen van de vakantiedagen toen we nog op de vakantie waren in Hardenberg en we bijna weer moesten inpakken. Maar wat was ik moe en hoesterig en toen zondags koorts. Was maar goed dat ik naar de waarnemend huisarts kon en deze wist net even meer van de medicijnen. 
> 
> 
> Hoe doen jullie het als jullie ziek worden in vakantie, wachten jullie dan ook tot jullie thuis zijn inverband met medicatie bijvoorbeeld, als je niet alles mag hebben en waarnemend huisarts en eigen huisarts dit beter weten...?


iedereen werkt tegenwoordig met EPD en daardoor weet iedereen genoeg,
ben zelf zeer complex met meds maar de pc doet zn werk wel.....en als middelen niet kunnen, bv door nierfunctiestoornissen en/of interacties, slaat de pc wel op alarm (meerdere keren meegemaakt)

----------


## koosmulder

Vandaag voel ik me.... hopeloos veel pijn kreeg vandaag te horen in een prive kliniek waar ik ten einderaad heenging voor de pijn en darmproblemen dat ze het daar ook niet meer weten. Wanneer houd het nou toch eens op met m'n kop in een strop!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Hallo patiente... :Frown:  hoe gaat het nu met je? ik lees je verhaal en loop binnensmonds te vloeken wat jou overkomt....waarom kon niemand op je wachten en met je mee gaan....shit dat hoort niet zo...zelfstandig zijn is prima maar dit is te gek....de buurman brengt je er heen ( heel lief en fijn) en met de bus ga je terug.....ehhhhh gaatje in uw hoofd????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  dit kan echt niet schattie....tjonge dus je bent nu half verlamd door alle pijnmedicatie? wat is pijninfiltratie? speciale spuiten/injectie's?
wat is dat een rot gevoel als je niet meer kunt lopen om naar de toilet te gaan en als je benen/heup te zwaar worden.....heb je niet een bureaustoel met wieltjes?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ja da is ook zwaar maar ik probeer een beetje mee te denken, want zo'n muts ben ik....
hey lieverd, sterkte voor vandaag....succes met de dieren, ik hoop dat de kinderen gaan helpen om naar de dierenarts te gaan...jij kunt niet alles....dus ff RUSTEN...vies woord misschien maar soms "MOET" het ... :Stick Out Tongue:  dag taaie rakker......

Dikke knuffel van Elisa xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi: och longontsteking is geen pretje, tjonge niet fijn....sterkte ermee, hopenlijk herstel je met de goede medicijnen.... :Embarrassment: 
als ik op vakantie ga dan laat ik een uitdraai maken bij de apotheek wat ik allemaal slik...ik zorg ervoor dat ik genoeg aan medicijnen bij mij heb...mocht er toch wat gebeuren dan zou ik een arts in het land bezoeken...of ik zou naar de 1e hulp gaan en mij melden bij een ziekenhuis in Nederland....of je kunt je arts/verzekering bellen en vragen waar je terecht kunt als de klachten ernstig zijn...
Beterschap....groeten..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koosmulder: Privekliniek? oke...dat was dus geen goed bericht dat ze het niet weten....

Je hebt veel pijn en darmproblemen? gekke vraag wellicht? je huisarts is geen optie of daar ben je al geweest? dan kan je nog een echo laten maken van je darmen/buik...als niemand het weet na heel lang zoeken en weken bezig geweest te zijn dan kun je nog na een erkende homeopaat of een osteopaat...ik heb dit ook gedaan...als niemand wat weet dan probeer je vanzelf wat anders...maar ik weet nu na heeeeeeeeeeeeeel veel jaren dat ik een "spastische darm" heb en dat levert gewoon heel veel problemen op en pijn....door anders te eten en te drinken kan dit een stuk beter gaan...."IK" wens jou sterkte en veel succes....geef de "moed' niet op.....alles wat je al gedaan hebt is goed, dat kun je wegstrepen....soms wordt je er hopeloos en moedeloos van maar er is bijna altijd een oplossing, maar het kan even duren...in deze tijden weten ze meer dan 30 jaar geleden dus dat is weer een voordeel vindt ik....hou je haaks....
Groeten  :Wink:

----------


## koosmulder

Danke je Elisabeth9,
Ben nu al 3 jaar op zoek naar een oplossing nadat mijn galblaas is geknapt en verwijderd is deze pijn ontstaan en ook het darmprobleem ben al 12 operaties verder en de nodige alternatieve maar niks lijkt te helpen ik weet het gewoon even niet meer! inmiddels ook mijn baan kwijt enz enz Maar bedankt voor je medeleven!

----------


## christel1

Dank u Elisa, 

Het was een inspuiting met cortisone en lidocaïne dat ze me gegeven hebben en de ortho had gezegd, ja na een half uurtje kan je dan gewoon weer weg, had niet gezegd dat ik iemand nodig had om me te brengen of te komen halen maar aangezien mijn buurman toch in het ziekenhuis moest zijn heeft hij me meegenomen. En ja ik had gezegd van rij maar gewoon terug want de dr had ook niet gesproken dat ik niet meer ging kunnen gaan na een klein uurtje. Stom stom stom, van mij maar ook van de orthopedist in kwestie. Het is hier alleen nog kassa kassa dat ze tellen maar verder niks. 
Ze hebben me gisteren tot boven mogen sleuren en in mijn bed mogen leggen, een geluk dat ik deze nacht niet wakker geworden ben om te plassen. 
Deze ochtend al mega rugpijn en ook mijn heup, maar voor die heup zou ik een week nog serieuse pijn kunnen hebben en daarna zou het moeten beteren maar ik denk dat ik weer van de gelukkige gaan zijn waarbij het geen fluit uitgehaald heeft. Heb dan maar terug een pijnstiller geslikt, ben de zetel ingekropen en ben terug in slaap gevallen :-) 
Mijn dochter is gisteren met hond en kat naar de dierenarts geweest, mijn zoon is naar de winkel gegaan en heeft wat opgeruimd en vandaag heb ik juist de afwas al gedaan :-( nu op naar 24 augustus voor ik onder de MRI kan gaan van mijn onderrug, we leven op hoop...

----------


## dotito

Gisteren naar de dr./endocrinoloog geweest. Waardes van mijn schildklier waren nog veel te hoog en de ontsteking was ook nog niet weg. De schildklier stond wel goed, maar de antistoffen waren veel te hoog. De cortisolwaardes waren ook nog niet goed, dus hopen dat ik binnen 3 maand wat beter is. Vandaar dat ik soms nog heel moe kan zijn. Is wel zo dat mijn oestrogeenwaardes goed waren al hoe wel ik daar geen hormonen voor inneem "raar"  :Confused:  Heb dat wel 2 weken geprobeerd, maar kan daar niet tegen. Mijn medicatie voor de schildklier moet wel verhoogd worden. En de hydrocortisonen moet ik nog wel een tijd/tijdje verder nemen. Wel met tegenzin hoor  :Frown:  krijg van die pillen verschrikkelijke maagpijn. De dr. heeft er nu met een beschermlaag gegeven. 

Voor de rest voel ik me wat moe maar, heb geen rugpijn dus dat is ook al goed. Dus ga ik proberen op mijn gemak naar de fysio te gaan. 


Wil iedereen heel veel sterkte toewensen waar nodig!!  :Smile:  


Denk aan jullie  :Wink: 


liefs do

----------


## christel1

@Do,

Blijkbaar maak je dan toch al wat vooruitgang met de medicatie en de therapie :-) Soms is het natuurlijk eventjes zoeken, wikken en wegen en als je ziek bent heb je weinig geduld, ik ook hoor. 
Hopelijk zit je binnen 3 maand al heel wat verder en werkt je schildklier terug al een beetje normaal, ik zit ook vast aan de schildkliermedicatie voor heel mijn leven, maar liever dat dan altijd ziek en moe zijn. 
Nog een fijne halfzonnige dag 
Groetjes

----------


## dotito

Ja een beetje wel alleen de antistoffen die zijn niet goed. En inderdaad soms willen we veel te snel gaan en hebben we geen/weinig geduld. Al weten/beseffen we goed dat het soms veel tijd vraagt wanneer we ons wat beter gaan voelen. Dat zoiets niet van vandaag op morgen is. En ja je hebt gelijk medicatie voor het leven is maar niets, maar beter zo dan altijd moe en ziek voelen. 

Hopelijk voel jij je vandaag ook iets beter? 

Voor u ook een fijne dag nog hé  :Wink: 

En nu moet ik door gaan, anders komt het er niet meer van om naar de fysio te gaan. Heb totaal geen zin pff... :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do, 

het gaat vandaag wel ietsjes beter dan gisteren, behalve dan die verdemde rugpijn zeker ? Heb mijn frigo uitgestoomd en hier wat opgeruimd en eens met een dweil rondgeweest en mijn kaars is uit hoor. Maar ze zeggen altijd dat je met rugpijn ook nog moet blijven bewegen dus doe ik het maar ook al gaat het soms niet. 
Deze ochtend was het nog ça va en ik ben na elk ding dat ik gedaan had (trap stofzuigen) 15 minuten zitten, stof afdoen 15 minuten zitten, afwas doen 15 minuten zitten, frigo in 3 x gedaan, altijd 15 minuten zitten, stofzuigen, 15 minuten zitten maar je kan niet blijven zitten zeker ? 
Het gras dat laat ik aan mijn zoon over dit weekend, daar begin ik echt niet meer mee deze zomer en staat het lang dan gaat hij er meer werk aan hebben, ik doe mijn ogen dan wel dicht als ik buiten kom. Ben al blij dat beneden, de living, de keuken, de gang en het toilet er al deftig bijliggen. 
Nu straks nog om boodschappen gaan met mijn dochter, ze is met de auto weg, eten maken, afwassen en rond 7 uur komt mijn ventje me halen. Zie het nu niet zitten om met mijn valies, mijn hond en mijn laptop 2 treinen te moeten nemen want dan ben ik dood als ik bij hem toekom... Ja straks nog een verbandje rond mijn hond zijn poot doen want hij is gebeten door iets en kan er niet afblijven, zit er altijd aan te likken en te bijten en straks gaat het nog ontsteken maar dat kan ik toch niet alleen, ons prinsje moet hem maar bij hem op schoot nemen en ik zal het verbandje wel aanbrengen, kleefverband hoor dat hij het direct niet losbijt..

----------


## Neetje

Wat ben ik blij dat volgende week mijn psychiater weer langskomt en dat ik een week later bij die andere voor de trauma therapie mag verschijnen. Heb gisteren wat van me afgeschreven/gedeeld met en in een sms verzonden naar mijn zus. Er gebeurt zoveel met me elke dag, kom niet los van het ene of het andere dient zich weer aan, ook zaken uit het verleden steken de kop op, op de meest onverwachte momenten ... open wondjes en dat na een ontspannen rondje met de Tomos ... het resultaat van het fijne ritje werd abrupt verstoord ...

Ik weet dat toeval niet bestaat, maar ik zou graag willen weten wat het 'lot' mij duidelijk wil maken.

Kortom, ik voel me belabberd

----------


## helmpie

Goedemorgen Neetje,
Heel erg veel sterkte en hou vol, hopelijk kom je er net als ik goed doorheen.

Liefs Helmpie.




> Wat ben ik blij dat volgende week mijn psychiater weer langskomt en dat ik een week later bij die andere voor de trauma therapie mag verschijnen. Heb gisteren wat van me afgeschreven/gedeeld met en in een sms verzonden naar mijn zus. Er gebeurt zoveel met me elke dag, kom niet los van het ene of het andere dient zich weer aan, ook zaken uit het verleden steken de kop op, op de meest onverwachte momenten ... open wondjes en dat na een ontspannen rondje met de Tomos ... het resultaat van het fijne ritje werd abrupt verstoord ...
> 
> Ik weet dat toeval niet bestaat, maar ik zou graag willen weten wat het 'lot' mij duidelijk wil maken.
> 
> Kortom, ik voel me belabberd

----------


## Raimun

*Geroosterd....:*  :EEK!:

----------


## jolanda27

> *Geroosterd....:*


Zeg dat wel, Raimun.  :EEK!: 

Veel drinken, weinig doen, ramen dichthouden, luifels en/of rolluiken omlaag. 
Kortom; Siësta!  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> Zeg dat wel, Raimun. 
> 
> Veel drinken, weinig doen, ramen dichthouden, luifels en/of rolluiken omlaag. 
> Kortom; Siësta!


Vluchten naar de kelder... :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

> Vluchten naar de kelder...


Ook een optie, maar niet erg gezellig.  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

> Ook een optie, maar niet erg gezellig.


Zegt dat iets over jouw kelder..??.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

> Zegt dat iets over jouw kelder..??..


Ha,ha, in mijn kelder kun je de winter wel doorkomen. Altijd voorraad, maar dat is wel reuze handig. (het is er mij te donker, dát vind ik dus niet gezellig  :Wink: )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koosmulder: Galblaas geknapt en 12 operatie's verder....tjee dat is geen kleinigheid zeg...wat verschrikkelijk allemaal.. :Frown: ..je zou bijna gaan denken dat je na een ander land moet gaan waar ze er "anders" tegen aan kijken...ik denk aan "Duitsland" ?? heb je daar wel eens aan gedacht?.....ik weet niet of de verzekering dat consult wil vergoeden, maar er moet toch nog iets te doen zijn....geef de moed niet op, ook al voelt het nog zo ellendig...heel moeilijk om met veel pijn te leven en is er geen uitweg voor dit moment....ik heb helaas geen oplossing, maar ik wens je toch veel sterkte toe....houd je haaks!!!

Warme groet van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: sterkte aankomende week met je therapieen en alle andere dingen die je gaat doen...belangrijk om met en tegen deze mensen te praten...
ik hoop dat er op een goede dag enige "verlichting" voor je komt want van therapie is het de bedoeling dat een mens er wat van leert en met zijn of haar problemen geholpen kan worden...zielepijn en andere pijn is moeilijk om definitief te verdwijnen, maar sommige mensen hebben gewoon altijd medicijnen nodig om te functioneren...de kracht moet uit jezelf komen, maar ja dat is makkelijk gezegd nietwaar? toch moet het tij keren....elke dag is er 1 zeg ik altijd....je gaat vooruit...daarna donder je soms metersdiep weer in die valkuil van jou, en dan op een goede dag ben je weer monter en ondernemend....sommige mensen "lijden" altijd en dat begrijp ik....voor vandaag zeg ik:  :Big Grin:  heb het goed, heb het fijn...Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik wil iedereen even heel veel liefs toewensen  :Wink:  in de hoop dat jullie niet al teveel pijn hebben. Hopelijk kunnen jullie zich wat verkoelen met deze warme dagen..... :Smile:  Voor mij is het veel te warm pff.....heb al dagen koppijn tot migraine toe van dat rotweer. 


Vorige week heb ik wel een fijne week gehad. Mijn ventje had een weekje verlof en we hebben er samen van genoten van de simpele dingen. We zijn gaan wandelen, picknicken, een hebben thuis een paar klusjes gedaan moest ook gebeuren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  dan samen lekker uitgebreid gekookt  :Smile:  en we zijn ook naar de serie true blood aan kijken"spannend"!!  :EEK!:  met al die vampieren!!! A ja en voor de laatste keer zijn we ook nog naar de koopjes geweest. En ik heb nog een paar schoenen gevonden van Gabor voor een prijsje.... :Big Grin:  


Voor de rest word het hier morgen weer fysio pff....weer zweten word dat! En van de week een beetje mijn appartement opkuisen. 


Iedereen nog een hele fijne middag toegewenst 


dikke knuf allemaal  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Dank u Do, maar is migraine een kwaadaardig virus dat zich verspreidt via de computer ? Heb er ook al een hele dag last van en van mijn rug en heup ook, blijkbaar heeft de infiltratie niet veel opgebracht :-( Vrijdag onder de scanner en dan zullen we hopelijk meer weten, hopelijk he want op de duur begin je te wanhopen.

De neefjes en het nichtje zijn terug van vakantie en ik krijg er al direct een logé bij deze avond, 't is ook zijn verjaardag vandaag maar hij gaat eens weg met vrienden.

En morgen gaan we de zolder beginnen leeg maken, met ons 2tjes dus, hij en ik met zo'n warmte zal het heerlijk warm zijn op zolder en dan bellen ze vandaag dat ze morgen eventjes langs komen in de namiddag om mijn dak te herstellen waar ik al meer dan een half jaar zit op te wachten, maar beter laat dan nooit dus zeker ? 

En ze zijn eindelijk al in gang geschoten om mijn ramen te herstellen, de folie zit er al een gedeelte op, nu het middenstuk van de deur nog, dat moet vernieuwd worden, boven een raam waar een barst in zit moet ook vernieuwd worden en een paar vensterkrukken die verkleurd zijn vervangen, had ze nog een maand tijd gegeven voor ik naar de rechtbank ging stappen, nu zijn ze blijkbaar ietsjes sneller geworden....

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffff, beetje zwaar hier......lijnen en gestopt met roken 5 dagen geleden.....
(rookte bijna 1 pakje zware shag per dag)
duzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz doorzettten maar weer

----------


## christel1

Veel succes Sietske

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Wel jammer dat die infiltratie niets heeft uitgehaald. Alvast succes voor vrijdag en hoop van harte dat ze dan iets vinden  :Wink: 


@Siestke,

Amai.....stoppen met roken en dieëten  :EEK!:  zie maar dat het niet te zwaar word!! Hoop echt dat het je gaat lukken, is niet makkelijk hé stoppen met roken (spreek uit eigen ervaring) maar...... als je het echt wil, lukt het je zeker en vast  :Smile:   :Embarrassment:  WAAR EEN WIL IS IS EEN WEG  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

> pfffffffffffffff, beetje zwaar hier......lijnen en gestopt met roken 5 dagen geleden.....
> (rookte bijna 1 pakje zware shag per dag)
> duzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz doorzettten maar weer


@ Sietske,
Dat is wel heftig, én lijnen, én stoppen met roken. Als dat maar niet te veel van het goede is. Wens je in ieder geval héél veel succes en sterkte.  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Do,

Fijn dat je zo genoten hebt vorige week.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hoofdpijn, migraine, echt naar. Morgen worden de temperaturen gelukkig weer normaal. Hopenlijk gaat het dan ook beter met je hoofdpijn. Het is wel zaak om goed te drinken met deze temperaturen, het liefst water. Wist je dat je van een tekort aan vocht óók hoofdpijn kunt krijgen?
Gabor, dat is een fijn merk, hebben goede schoenen. Ik ben ook bij wijze van hoge uitzondering geslaagd, voor een zacht prijsje, ook Gabor. Fijn hé?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile: 
Daar worden we toch blij van.  :Smile:  :Big Grin: 
Wens jou nog een fijne week en beterschap. 

Ik voel mij prima, ben inmiddels 22.5 kilo kwijt en voel mij er heel goed bij. Nog 2.5 kilo te gaan en dan vind ik het mooi geweest, dan ga ik de balans zoeken om op dit gewicht te blijven. Daar heb ik alle vertrouwen in.  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wens iedereen een fijne week, de temperatuur wordt weer wat aangenamer. Gelukkig.... voor al diegene die er niet goed tegen kunnen. (ik dus ook niet)

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Jammer dat de infiltratie niet veel geholpen heeft.  :Frown: 
Knap van jou dat je van alles onderneemt, daar heb ik bewondering voor. 
Wens je veel sterkte met alles. Houd moed.  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Jij zult ook wel blij zijn dat het weer wat frisser wordt.
Voel je je wat beter?  :Embarrassment:  Sterkte lief mens.  :Wink: 

@ Neetje, 
Hoop dat je baad hebt bij de gesprekken. Naar dat je je zo rot blijft voelen.
Houd moed. Ik sluit mij aan bij wat Elisabeth gezegd heeft, zij weet het zo mooi te verwoorden altijd.

----------


## christel1

Amai Jolanda, dat lijnen gaat super goed voor jou blijkbaar en als je nog 2,5 kg kwijt wilt dan ben je 25 kilo afgevallen dat is echt de max. Ik ben blij dat ik nog nooit in dat geval gezeten heb dat ik zo moest vermageren en zou het ook niet graag doen ook. 
Gabor ken ik echt niet van merk schoenen, heb al van veel merken gehoord maar nog nooit van gabor. Denk niet dat ik ze zou kunnen betalen als ik er nog nooit van gehoord heb... 
Met dit weer merk ik wel dat ik te weinig drink soms want dan word ik draaierig als ik iets doe, bukken bv en dan weet ik dat ik dringend wat moet bijdrinken, water he, ben nu wel een glasje wijn aan het drinken maar overdag doe ik dat nooit en dit weekend met die hitte ook niks van alcohol gedronken want ik zou er misselijk van geworden zijn, echt waar. 
Nog een fijne avond iedereen

----------


## sietske763

tjee Jo,
die laatste kilo.s gaan hard, van 17 naar 22.5!!!goed van je!!!

----------


## Raimun

> pfffffffffffffff, beetje zwaar hier......lijnen en gestopt met roken 5 dagen geleden.....
> (rookte bijna 1 pakje zware shag per dag)
> duzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz doorzettten maar weer


"" De aanhouder(ster)..wint !! ""  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito, Christel, Sietske, Jolanda..... :Big Grin: 

Hallo Girls.....fijn dat de warme dagen aan ons voorbijgaan want door die tropische warmte wordt je lichaam helemaal geshaked!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  kortom wat een ellende....om de zon te zien vindt ik geweldig....zonnestralen geven je normaliter energie , vreugde en kracht om de dingen te nemen zoals het komt....migraine gaat ook niet aan mij voorbij...je wordt er "tam/rustig" van....pfffffffffff niet prettig....

Do.. succes met de fysio vd week...fijn dat je met je man hebt genoten van een paar goede blije dagen, heel belangrijk...fijn zo'n relatie lieverd... :Embarrassment:  dank voor je goede wensen..

Christel: nog gefeliciteerd met je neefje...gezellig een loge erbij, bij jou is het de zoete inval, de kinderen houden van je dat is duidelijk...sterkte in het ziekenhuis aankomende vrijdag en ik hoop dat het dak goed hersteld wordt!!!  :Wink: 

Sietske: heel veel sterkte met alles wat je tegelijk allemaal doet zoals ik al schreef..."lijnen" en "stoppen" met roken is wel erg veel.....hou je haaks en bekijk alles per dag....toi toi toi...dikke knuffel.... :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: Gabor is een geweldig merk...fijn dat jij en Do geslaagd zijn voor schoenen...ook ik heb een paar beeldschone laarzen uiteraard afgeprijsd...je kunt daar gelukkig mee zijn, goede pasvorm etc... :Stick Out Tongue:  hey Jo...buitengewoon knap dat je zoveel kilo's al bent kwijtgeraakt...proficiat, het is zwaar en heftig....fijne week verder... :Smile: 

Vandaag gaat het aardig met mij... :Big Grin:  Liefsssss Elisa  :Embarrassment:   :Wink:  
dag Suske....dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment:  ik denk aan je....en Agnes en Luuss....heb het goed, heb het fijn, en sterkte met alles... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Jolanda,

Ja we hebben samen een mooie week gehad, kunnen ze al niet meer afpakken se  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  Ja mijn man zegt dat ook altijd dat ge veel moet drinken anders krijgt ge hoofdpijn. Merci voor de tip alvast  :Wink:  En inderdaad die temperaturen mogen voor mij ook gaan zakken hoor pff....want ook ik word er heel lastig van. Zo als vandaag is goed  :Smile:  

En proficiat alvast met de kilootjes die eraf zijn hé Jo  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  voelt toch goed dat je weer een maatje minder hebt hé  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  en ook jij veel plezier met je nieuwe schoenen, en je nieuwe kleertjes  :Big Grin:  Toen ik ben afgeslankt ben ik geleidelijk aan nieuwe kleren gaan kopen, en vond dat zo leuk dat je dan voor de spiegel staat, en je nieuwe kleren staan je dan goed/mooi  :Stick Out Tongue:  En ook voor je gezondheid is het veel beter, ben echt trots op je!


@Christel,

Gabor is niet zo'n duur merk hoor, is prijskwaliteit een goede schoen. Heb dat merk via mijn podoloog destijds leren kennen. Je moet maar eens google....bay de way.... echt dure schoenen kan ik ook niet betalen hoor  :Confused:  Koop bijna al mijn schoenen in de solden,......Hopelijk heb je vandaag niet al teveel pijn.... :Wink: 


@Elisa,

Fijn te lezen dat het redelijk goed met je gaat Elisa, geniet maar mooi van de dag zou ik zeggen  :Smile:  En ja van nieuwe schoenen daar word een vrouw even gelukkig hé..... :Big Grin:  het geeft je zo'n nieuw gevoel "snap je"...... ook jij veel plezier met je nieuwe laarzen  :Wink: 


Gisteren kon ik de slaap even niet goed vatten, dan maar met mijn spaanse handwaaier in slaap gevallen (ha ha)  :Big Grin:  en heb toch wat kunnen rusten. Ben vanmorgen wel weer opgestaan met een druk in mijn hoofd en rugpijn  :Frown:  nu is het iets beter, maar voel dat mijn lichaam niet echt mee wil pff.... Ga zo dadelijk na mijn middag eten een dafalgan bruis nemen in de hoop dat de hoofdpijn wat mindert. Voor de rest word het vandaag fysio en wat inkopen doen. Wat dat moet ook gebeuren. 


@Neetje,

Sterkte man!!



Fijne dag voor iedereen  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Do ik hoop dat je pijn in je hoofd wat afneemt....ik slik er Zomig voor op doktersrecept.. :Wink: 
Gabor? die van mij zijn van vorig jaar (laarsen) maar ik geniet er wel van...niet duur? op de doos staat 165,- euro... :Stick Out Tongue:  ehhh vond ik wel duur eigenlijk..ha,ha...ging wel iets af, en toen moest ik er "nog" over nadenken...
ik hoop dat je de fysio weer hebt overleefd, het blijft pittig en pijnlijk zulke behandelingen...neem je meteen na die tijd een pijnstiller? ik dacht het wel he? dat verlicht iets...fijne dag verder....

vandaag voel ik mij frisser en dat komt absoluut door het weer....gelukkig.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Te dik....ja ik weeg 60 kilo
Er was een tijd dat ik veel te mager was 46 kilo en zelfs 43 kilo maar toen heb ik in t ziekenhuis gelegen tot ik weer 46 was
Heb daarna VEEL moeite gedaan om op 50 52 kilo te komen 
Maar nu...wil ik dat het ophoudt
Vanmorgen mijn laatste broek die ik nog paste kreeg ik ook niet meer dicht
Ik weet wel dat het nog niet zo heel zwaar is ik ben 1.68 lang 
Maar ik voel mij nu wel steviger op mijn benen staan dan eerst
En ik wil ook geen anorexia hebben denken dat je dik bent en dat t niet zo is
Als ik om mij heen kijk ben ik niet zo dik als de anderen maar ik verlang toch naar mijn vroegere gewicht van 53 kilo of zo...
Men zegt .....dat is de leeftijd. Dan worden alle vrouwen dikker( ik ben nu 61)
Heb al tegen mezelf gezegd...niet meer elke avond n alc vrij biertje en alleen in t weekend nog minifrietjes s avonds bij de tv
Neem om 3 uur al geen koek meer bij de thee....
Dr.oz zegt je moet van een kleiner bord eten...ga dat dan maar proberen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Ps. Mijn man zegt een kleiner bord helpt niet...je kunt dan 3. X bijscheppen....
Ja dat snap ik ook wel....

----------


## wilma11850

Vandaag voel ik me heel erg duizelig en licht in mijn hoofd ,dokter zei neen ff rust en ja....dat is wat ik nu ook ga doen .zzzzzzzzzalig!!

----------


## wilma11850

herstel berichtje hierboven, ,neen moet neem zijn.

----------


## sietske763

nou Anma, enjoy the club......
we kunnen wel weer een ""lijner"" gebruiken, daar Jolanda bijna klaar is.....
dus, kom op, we gaan ervoor.....
al dat gedoe met borden helpt echt niet en als het helpt is dat een ""orenkwestie""
veel magere kwark eten, dit vult goed en verbrandt het lichaam niet.
ik heb wel nu iedere dag een ijsje....verrekent met de Kcal.
moest vanmorgen wegen bij HA...resultaat; 2 kilo eraf.
vanavond ga ik ff groene thee capsules kopen, die zijn overal goed voor!en zeker voor de verbranding.

hey Dootje, lieverdje......
we lopen elkaar steeds mis he....

al mn mc vrienden, heel veel liefs en sterkte met de moeilijke dingen.

lieve Sus, zie dat je af en toe bedankt, maar zie je nooit meer posten....daar zal je zeker een reden voor hebben..
meid, we vergeten je niet...heel veel sterkte en heel veel liefs!

----------


## sietske763

@ wilma....heerlijk he, ff rusten...
vooral doen als je denkt dat je t nodig hebt en je vooral niet schuldig eronder voelen.
slapen is het fijnste wat er bestaat (als t lukt) het is zeker 1 van mn favoriete hobby,s...
hahah heb vanmiddag ook 3 uur geslapen, ideaal...dan denk je niet aan roken en niet aan eten..
.
maar oei....wat is de werkelijkheid dan hard als je wakker wordt.....

fijne dag nog, Wilma!

----------


## wilma11850

> @ wilma....heerlijk he, ff rusten...
> vooral doen als je denkt dat je t nodig hebt en je vooral niet schuldig eronder voelen.
> slapen is het fijnste wat er bestaat (als t lukt) het is zeker 1 van mn favoriete hobby,s...
> hahah heb vanmiddag ook 3 uur geslapen, ideaal...dan denk je niet aan roken en niet aan eten..
> .
> maar oei....wat is de werkelijkheid dan hard als je wakker wordt.....
> 
> fijne dag nog, Wilma!


Schuldig voel ik me nooit want het is goed voor mijn lijf(je)alleen hoop ik dat mijn duizeligheid morgen weg is ,de dokter zegt dat het mijn evenwichtorgaan is.Ik zie ook dat jullie gewichtprobleem wordt besproken hier ,ik wil ook graag afvallen maar als ik eer 2 afval kom ik er weer 4 aan ppppffff .'t blijft een gevecht tegen de weegschaal.

----------


## sietske763

nou, wlkom bij de club..
dat jojo gedoe kennen we allemaal....
niet te weinig eten en niet meer willen dan 1 kilo per week....dan verlies je echt vet.
AnMa, Jolanda(die is bijna klaar)jij dan en ikke, nou dan hebben we al wat verzameld om elkaar te steunen....
dat is op MC onze kracht.....we geven om elkaar, we bemoedigen en helpen elkaar en samen sta je sterk,
ook met lijnen.

----------


## Raimun

> nou, wlkom bij de club..
> dat jojo gedoe kennen we allemaal....
> niet te weinig eten en niet meer willen dan 1 kilo per week....dan verlies je echt vet.
> AnMa, Jolanda(die is bijna klaar)jij dan en ikke, nou dan hebben we al wat verzameld om elkaar te steunen....
> dat is op MC onze kracht.....we geven om elkaar, we bemoedigen en helpen elkaar en samen sta je sterk,
> ook met lijnen.


Amen !  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

haha, Raimun.........het zal waar en zeker zijn..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> haha, Raimun.........het zal waar en zeker zijn.....


Hej...
hoe vordert het breiwerk ????... ga je voor alle supporters zo'n sjaal breien ?? :Cool: 

Ik zou er ook wel ééntje willen , kleur : " bronsgroen "!! ..zoals het bronsgroen eikenhout hier in de buurt !!  :Wink: 

Maak je echter maar niet ongerust !!..ik zal niet blijven " zeuren en klagen op z'n Belgisch !! "" ..tot je er aan gaat beginnen !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Kosten vergoeding is natuurlijk te regelen hé !! ...ik zou niet graag die 5  , die je nu per dag opzij legt , uit jouw spaarpot halen !!  :Wink: 

Fier mag je inderdaad zijn op jouw prestatie !!..en dan ook nog samen met je man !!!!
Vermoedelijk heb je toch ergens 'n ""vluchtweg "" ter beschikking in jullie huis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown: 
Succes !!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik wil wel voor je breien hoor Raimun......je moet alleen nog ongeveer 2 meter wachten....
ik ben zo wel een vreselijk degelijke""huisvrouw""

maar hartstikke bedankt voor je compliment!
heb vanavond geshopt, van iedere gestopte dag 5 euro uitgegeven....

hahaha een vluchtweg......wat een goed idee van je.....toch maar ff over nadenken, voor t geval DAT.......

----------


## anMa

> nou, wlkom bij de club..
> dat jojo gedoe kennen we allemaal....
> niet te weinig eten en niet meer willen dan 1 kilo per week....dan verlies je echt vet.
> AnMa, Jolanda(die is bijna klaar)jij dan en ikke, nou dan hebben we al wat verzameld om elkaar te steunen....
> dat is op MC onze kracht.....we geven om elkaar, we bemoedigen en helpen elkaar en samen sta je sterk,
> ook met lijnen.


Tja ik ga t eerst proberen met iets minder te eten en door de week alleen maar water drinken en in t weekend n biertje en ook door de week geen chipjes en minifrietjes en koeken ook niet meer bij de thee
Alleen in tweekend n extraatje ....dat zou toch al moeten schelen? :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou als ik dat zo lees......als ik dat nam.....was ik wel 30 kg gegroeid..
tuurlijk..eerst de extraatjes weglaten....en regelmatig kleine porties eten, zo hou je de verbranding op gang.
Succes vandaag!

heb echt bagger geslapen.....duik er straks weer ff in.....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma,

Er moet mij toch iets van het hart. 
Je zegt; ik ben te zwaar. Je weegt nu 60 kilo met een lengte van 1.68 
Je wilt graag op het gewicht van 53 terug komen. 
Volgens de BMI wijzer van de hartstichting heb je een gezond gewicht. 
Als je naar 53 kilo wilt is dat voor jou lengte te mager.  :EEK!: 
Als je ouder wordt dan wordt je meestal ook wat flinker. 
Mag ik vragen waarom jij naar 53 kilo af wilt slanken, als je een gezond gewicht hebt?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb heel slecht geslapen...bah.....dus wordt het nu tijd voor een extra bakkie koffie  :Big Grin: 

Lijnen: Iedere vrouw lijnt haar halve leven lijkt het wel...wat mij opvalt is dat we allemaal weten hoe het moet,"bijna" iedereen weet waar hij of zij wel de fout ingaat en ik kom met een glimlach tot de ontdekking dat we dit onderwerp ons hele leven zullen bespreken...misschien niet jij en ik...maar in de rest van ons land en elders...we laten ons verleiden en we laten ons gek maken door de reclame...over eten wat wel en niet gezond is, en over medicijnen...het blijft boeiend !!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Embarrassment:  ook wel handig als je 2 kledingmaten hebt...als je wat dikker bent, en wat dunner..... :Smile:  fijn weekend en smakelijk eten!!!! 
succes lady's die 'lijnen"

----------


## anMa

> @ Anma,
> 
> Er moet mij toch iets van het hart. 
> Je zegt; ik ben te zwaar. Je weegt nu 60 kilo met een lengte van 1.68 
> Je wilt graag op het gewicht van 53 terug komen. 
> Volgens de BMI wijzer van de hartstichting heb je een gezond gewicht. 
> Als je naar 53 kilo wilt is dat voor jou lengte te mager. 
> Als je ouder wordt dan wordt je meestal ook wat flinker. 
> Mag ik vragen waarom jij naar 53 kilo af wilt slanken, als je een gezond gewicht hebt?


Hallo jolanda
Dank je wel dat je het vraagt
Omdat ik mij niet prettig voel mijn buik heeft vet en het is moeilijker om me daardoor lekker te bewegen het geeft me ook n opgeblazen gevoel
Ook heb ik t idee dat het mijn knieen belast
Heel mijn leven woog ik nog net geen 52 kilo meestal was dat 48 tot 50 kilo
Dus10. Kilo zwaarder is voor mij heel erg wennen
Ik heb geen anorexia dat even duidelijk gesteld
Maar ik vind het niet bij mij passen en voornamelijk is het omdat ik mij hier niet fijn bij voel ..opgeblazen buik gevoel...een paar kilo wil ik toch wel eraf 56 lijkt mij een mooi gewicht..maar ja als ik om mij heen kijk heb je gelijk ben ik niet echt de dikste....
Groetjes anMa :EEK!:

----------


## sietske763

ja............als al die kilo,s op/bij je buik gaan zitten, voel je je ook verschrikkelijk!
ik ben ook erg A-symetrisch....en de meeste kilo,s zitten......ja ja ....op en rond mijn buik!
je voelt je net een plofkip!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Anma,
Dank je wel voor je uitleg.  :Wink:  Nu begrijp ik het beter. Als je je hele leven zo weinig gewogen hebt zul je waarschijnlijk een fijne bouw hebben of een snel werkend metabolisme. Daar kun je dan niets aan doen. 
Ik maakte mij er alleen een beetje zorgen om. 
Sterkte, ik snap nu wat je bedoelt. Fijn weekend nog, groetjes, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha, ha, Sietske, een plofkip.
Maar je hebt gelijk en Anma ook, buikvet is heel vervelend en zit ook nog eens in de weg, afgezien van het feit dat het ook niet gezond is. 

Wens iedereen een heel fijn weekend toe.  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Ja,vroeger liet ik mij ook gek maken over de lijn. Maar nu al lang niet meer.  :Wink: 
Ik had ook altijd enkele kledingmaten voor als ik gegroeid was.  :EEK!:  
Mijn huisarts heeft eens een wijs advies gegeven. Beter 5 kilo te zwaar dan constant jo-jo-en. Dat was veel slechter voor een lichaam.
Dus dames laat je niet gek maken (ook niet door ondergetekende  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) en doe wat goed voelt voor jou. 
Elisabeth, hopenlijk slaap je vannacht beter. Fijne zondag nog, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

vandaag voel ik me nog jong..............

dames succes met het lijnen, maar idd. wat Jolanda d'r huisarts zegt is waar. Je kunt beter 5 kg te zwaar zijn, dan al het jojo effect.

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me nog jong.......................
miss morgen jarig????
trouwens leuk dat je er weer bent, had je aantal dagen niet opgemerkt., terwijl je een trouwe bezoeker hier bent,

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,
idd, en dan ga ik Sara ontmoeten. Ja ik ben weer terug van weggeweest. Even een periode van stilte gehad. (Bijtanken en slapen)

----------


## sietske763

oh wat leuk!
50 jaar dus......enne....word je nog verrast met die gekke poppen voor je deur??

en is het bijtanken wel goed gelukt??
hoop het voor je.....een periode van stilte en bezinnig en vooral goed slapen is meestal erg goed om de dingen weer even op een rijtje te zetten en weer frisse moed op te pakken...

hoe is het verder met je??
en met je moeder??

----------


## gossie

Wat voor poppen bedoel je, sietske?  :Wink:  Ik denk het niet. :Big Grin:  
Ik zie morgen wel wat op mijn pad komt.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  :Smile: 
Je hoort nog van me, Sietske.

Iedereen een fijne zondag toegewenst.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Gossie, 
Fijn dat je er weer bent, miste je ook hier. Maar heel goed van je, om even bj te tanken en een pas op de plaats te maken. Hoop dat je je beter voelt.  :Wink: 
Van Harte proficiat Sara.  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  Join the club.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik wens je een hele fijne dag vandaag en ik hoop dat je blij verrast bent.
Veel plezier en een dikke zoen.  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

Ha Gossie,
lieve meid, van harte met je 50e.....hoop dat je veel verrast wordt.....
enne.......een pop?
doeiiiiiiii

----------


## anMa

Gossie 50 jaar gefeliciteerd dan en nog vele goede jaren erbij gewenst
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

@Gossie,

Ook van mij van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  xxx maak er een mooie dag van hé!!

@Sietske,

Ja we missen elkaar elkaar elke keer, maar in gedachte ben je bij mij hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Succes met je lijnen!


@Elisa,

Moet zeggen dat de hoofdpijn toch al wat beter is, dat is gewoon van die warmte waarvan ik nu migraine krijg. Ik neem daarvoor almogran, maar enkel wanneer ik migraine heb anders mag je die pillen niet nemen. Heb die gekregen van mijn neuroloog destijds. Zomig ken ik ook, dat is ook een heel goed medicament. En wat betreft die prijs van die schoenen/laarzen ik vind dat ook veel geld hoor, maar ik bedoel daarmee dat je in de solden voor een prijsje toch een goede koop kan doen  :Wink:  En de fysio was weer best zwaar pff...heb dadelijk een dafalgan bruis genomen werk nog sneller als een pilletje, zo heb ik toch iets minder spierpijn  :Wink:  dikke knuf  :Embarrassment: 



Gisteren op bezoek geweest bij een aangetrouwde nonkel van me die ik lang niet had gezien. Hij is wel terug hertrouwd na de breuk met mijn tante. Was fijn hem terug zo gelukkig te zijn, want mijn tante heeft hem het niet al te makkelijk gemaakt. We hebben Lekker gegeten(zelfgemaakt pizza's) lekker een biertje gedronken(kriek liefmans on the rocks mmm.....lekker zoet  :Stick Out Tongue: ) goed gelachen  :Big Grin:  was echt een fijne avond was om nooit te vergeten! Vandaag dan iets langer geslapen want was wat laat geworden  :EEK!:  maar dat moet je er maar bijnemen hé. Dus word het hier verder een rustig dagje. Zo dadelijk gaan we wat wandelen naar park een beetje frisse lucht opdoen. En vanavond weer verder naar onze serie kijken true blood  :Big Grin: 



En wat betreft lijnen/diëten spreek uit jaren ervaring. Is beter een halve kilo per week zo blijft het tenminste eraf dan enkele kilo's. Want zo krijg je toch maar dat jo jo effect. En is zo als Sietske al zei het best is heel de dag door kleine porties te eten. Normaal gezien 5 keer per dag. Zo blijft je metabolisme aan de gang en zo verliest je het beste vet. Je moet ook maar eens kijken op MC heb er destijds enkele topics opgezet over lijnen/diëten voor de geïnteresseerde......




Fijne dag nog voor iedereen, en heel veel sterkte waar nodig  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## gossie

vandaag voel ik 50 + 1dag :Big Grin: 

Dank voor jullie felicitaties. :Smile:  

Gelukkig stond er geen pop.
Ik heb het ook niet uitgebreid gevierd.Eerst wilde ik het
gewoon overslaan.Maar het is toch een mijlpaal en toch
goed om er even bij stil te staan.

----------


## christel1

Gossie hierbij nog een late gelukkige verjaardag :-) we zitten nu allebei op tram 49 + 1 zoals ze het hier zeggen maar voel me nog zo oud niet hoor. 
Behalve gisteren, dan heb ik hier 's avonds staan overgeven van de rugpijn, nog nooit voorgehad maar nu wel... dus nee het gaat eventjes niet helemaal goed.

----------


## gossie

Beterschap Christel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sterkte Christel met uw zere lijf.... :Embarrassment:  Knuffel...... :Big Grin: 

Ik voel mij stram, en de botten zijn pijnlijk... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij bl.ij omdat de zon weer zo lekker schijnt.... :Big Grin: 
de pijn "lijkt" iets minder te worden....vooral zo blijven zou ik zeggen...woehaaaaaaaaa ik wil nog zo veel doen....

straks met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis toe voor een staaroperatie...mijn hondje mag na de vriend aan de overkant vd straat zodat ik alle tijd voor haar heb..jullie kennen het.....wachten, wachten, wachten, en er is amper parkeergelegenheid in het oude ziekenhuis dus ga ik 45 min voor die tijd er al heen....pffffffffffffff bah.... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ja het moet....als ik dan aan het einde vd middag nog energie heb en niet te veel pijn aan mijn heup dan wil ik ook nog wandelen....we zullen zien..... :Wink: 

Christel: kreeg je vandaag misschien de uitslag?????? ik ben benieuwd schattie....sterkte....liefsssssssssss  :Smile:   :Big Grin: 

.

----------


## christel1

Ik ga deze avond eens bellen of de uitslag al binnen is, ze hadden gezegd 3 werkdagen dus normaal zou hij al bij de huisarts moeten zijn of anders morgenavond he. Ik heb deze ochtend wel al ferm klotepijn dus dat belooft tegen deze avond, sam krijgt maar kleine wandelingetjes nu, erg genoeg voor mijn hondje

----------


## sietske763

vandaag voel ik me matig......niet depri...maar spuugzat van mijn ingewikkelde lijf, met iedere dag zoveel klachten.....(sorry voor t zeuren)
gi is de ""darmspoel consulente"" geweest.....en heb het dus vandaag alleen gedaan.....wat een ellende!
t kost zeker ruim 1 uur en dan nog uren afwachten, want er kan nog wat komen....
pfffffffff en wat een krampen.......had het makkelijker ingeschat....
ben heel wat rectaal laxeren gewend, maar dit slaat echt ff alles.....had natuurlijk weer de dubbele hoeveelheid nodig, voor t gewenste effect.
nou ja,,,,,vooral doorzetten en dan zal het wel wennen!

Chris; hoop voor je dat je vandaag uitslag krijgt.....dan weet je miss wat er gaat gebeuren

Elisa; sterkte met je pijnlijke ledematen en met het wachten in het ZH

Suske en Neetje; heel veel sterkte met alles, ik denk echt aan jullie!

----------


## christel1

Ben nog niet veel wijzer, ik zou facetarthrose hebben L4-L5, ik zal morgen eens naar de huisarts gaan om te bespreken wat de beste behandeling is daarvoor, ik versta echt niet dat ik daarvan zoveel pijn kan hebben.... en dat de pijn met niks van pijnmedicatie over gaat. En qua behandeling bestaat er naar het schijnt nog niet veel volgens mijn huisarts, juist de klachten proberen te verminderen maar hoe of wat dat zal ik morgen weten. We zullen ondertussen nog maar wat pijnstillers slikken en bellen naar de orthopedist of hij nu nog een 3D scan van mijn heup gaat uitvoeren of niet.., ben benieuwd.

----------


## sietske763

vandaag naar HA ass. wezen wegen, doe dit iedere week, als ""stok achter de deur""
resultaat. ja ja dat maakt alles weer goed!!
2 weken niet roken en...........4 kilo afgevallen in die 2 weken (2x2kilo per week)

moet wel zeggen dat toen dat spoelgedoe echt helemaal klaar was, ik me heerlijk fris en schoon voelde!
en dat schone gevoel krijg ik nu dus iedere dag! en veel beter voor je huid natuurliik, als steeds alle afvalstoffen verwijdert worden en voor de spijsvertering.

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Ja ja naar schijnt van facetarthrose kan je heel veel pijn hebben. Ook bij mij is dat vastgesteld 4 jaar geleden van mijn onderrug tot mijn staartbeentje en daar is niet veel aan te doen. Dat waren ook de woorden van mijn specialist destijds. Soms kan ik niet op mijn poep gaan zitten van de pijn. Als ik geen pijnpleisters neem kan ik het ook niet uithouden van pijn, ik weet best waar ik over spreek. Misschien dat jou arts daar wel iets voor weet, dan mag je mij dat best laten weten. Ik hoop dat de pijn wat dragelijk bij jou, zo niet....zal je toch iets van pijnmedicatie moeten nemen "denk ik". Alvast heel veel beterschap lieverd :Embarrassment: 


@Siestke,

Een dikke dikke proficiat schattie dat je het al 2 weken volhoud  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  doe zo verder!!!

En dat lijnen gaat je precies goed af hé, succes alvast!  :Wink: 



Vandaag voel ik me iets minder rugpijn en voel me wat raar in mijn hoofd.


Fijne avond nog voor iedereen en sterkte voor iedereen  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do, 

Mijn huisarts heeft me doorgestuurd naar de pijnkliniek voor infiltraties te geven in het facetgewrichtje. Ik heb vandaag dan direct gebeld maar moet wel nog tot 20 september wachten eer ik terecht kan bij de pijnarts, en dan is het nog niet voor een infiltratie, gewoon voor een gesprek en daarna zullen de data van de infiltraties wel vastgelegd worden, hoop ik toch. En ik heb ook een scheur in een spier ergens in mijn dijbeen, daarom dat de dokter die de echo genomen heeft me gevraagd heeft of ik nog wel een trap op kon. 
Ik slik nu mijn tramadol 200 rt, 3 per dag en als het nog niet houdbaar of doenbaar is dan mag ik nog 4 g dafalgan forte nemen, maar het is allemaal wel wat zwaar voor mijn maag dus hoop ik dat die infiltraties iets opleveren want zo is het echt niet houdbaar. 
En ik ga morgen toch nog eens naar de orthopedist bellen om te vragen wanneer die 3D scan van mijn heup gemaakt gaat worden, als er iets op te zien is natuurlijk nu nog genieten van verhoogde terugbetaling, als mijn dochter gaat werken dan kan ik het op mijn buik schrijven en kosten de onderzoeken me veel meer en de pijninfiltraties ook.
Groetjes en Sietske proficiat dat je al zoveel gewicht kwijt bent en dat het spoelen blijkbaar ook beter gaat.

----------


## dotito

@Christeltje,

Ja voor een consultatie te maken dat duurt allemaal lang hé. Hopelijk haalt binnenkort die infiltratie iets uit. Laat je het me dan is weten? Zo kan ik misschien ook dat is laten doen. Maar ja bij sommige helpt dat en bij andere weer niet. En ja die pillen kunnen op den duur nogal zwaar op de maag liggen, kan ik best in komen. Zou zeggen probeer maar goed te eten. Mijn nonkel neemt ook tramadol maar dan de druppels. Zou dat niet beter werken dan de pillen? Spijtig genoeg kosten onderzoeken/consultatie allemaal heel veel centen, maar we hebben geen andere keuze hé. Fijne avond nog  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do ik zal je zeker iets laten weten hoe het verloopt die facetinfiltraties en ja hopelijk helpt het, mijn huisarts vond dat de beste oplossing waar er het meeste succes werd mee geboekt. Ja het is nog 3 weken wachten voor het gesprek en dan hopen dat ik snel terecht kan voor een infiltratie, dit gebeurt onder de scanner want ze moeten zien dat ze juist prikken en daarna mag je 24 uur weinig doen en ik moet een chauffeur voorzien want ik mag niet zelf rijden daarna. Hopelijk kan het op een vrijdag dan is mijn ventje thuis want anders ga ik nog problemen hebben, mijn zoon gaat werken en mijn dochter gaat werk zoeken. En ondertussen slikken we mooi onze pijnstillers want zonder kan het niet meer, ja het is het ene of het andere, dan liefst zo weinig mogelijk pijn maar ze is er wel altijd, behalve als ik plat lig en niet beweeg of in mijn bed...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: 4 kg eraf en ook nog niet roken is een "geweldig" resultaat.....het is AFZIEN.... :Big Grin:  dikke pluim voor jou....ga zo door...succes met de darmspoelingen...het reinigt inderdaad en op den duur voel jij je steeds fitter worden....WAUW...Liefssss  :Smile: 

Christel: jij bent net de lopende apotheek....200 tramadol is erg veel en dan nog de rest....
sterkte met alles en de pijn...ook nog een scheur, ik vindt het knap dat je nog niet in elkaar sodemietert na al die klachten en trammelant....hou vol....pfffffffffffff Knuffel

Dodito: het lichaam blijft protesteren met je rug en de rest....akelig van dat draaihoofd, ik hoop dat het vandaag wat minder gaat worden.....alle goeds.... :Wink: 

Ik ben blij dat mijn tante weer alles achter de rug heeft....woensdag de staaroperatie, donderdag de controle, en zo blijven we elke dag bezig....nu ben ik heel druk maar dan komt vanmiddag mijn hele goede vriend logeren.... :Big Grin:  knus dus.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het regent hier pijpenstelen...Bhody moet straks na de trimster toe, en ik ga zo op een drafje de douche in....fijn weekend lieve allemaal....vooral een "dragelijke" dag met minder pijn want soms is het afzien...de zon is weg maar ik stuur jullie een zonnige groet toe  :Smile: ...Kussssssssss 

en zoals Sietske al zegt...we vergeten niemand......
Moeder overste-Suske  :Big Grin:  dag lieverd, pas goed op jezelf en je gezin....Kus  :Embarrassment: 
Neetje: met je therapieen....warme omhelzing...
Agnes: sterkte met je herstel en alles wat je doet...knuffel...
Luuss: lieve luuss die altijd voor ons klaarstond evenals Agnes...knuffie
Dolfijn: ik hoor je niet...was het leuk met je mam na een hotel en leuke dingen doen..succes meid...zoen... :Wink: 
Gossie: nu ben je 50 plusser, ik hoop dat je het goed maakt...en je fam ilie ook zonder je dierbare papa  :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda: dag kunstenares van mooie schilderijen..heb je nog genoeg inspiratie?...Liefsss  :Wink: 

Raimun: fijn weekend en ik hoop dat je minder last hebt van de honden van je buren...sterkte met alles wat jezelf moet meemaken...knuffel.... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: lukt het allemaal een beetje? is het met je man goed afgelopen met zijn gebit? heb het goed...knuffel.... :Big Grin: 

Knuffels zijn nu bijna op, ik moet er nog wat bewaren voor mijn dierbare vriend... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefssssssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Lukt slecht heb worstjes gekregen van mijn buurvrouw voor t oppassen op haar huisdiertjes
Vond t onbeleefd om te weigeren ook kreeg ik nog schwarzwalder schinken en braadworstjes ....tja die ga ik dan maar bij het avondeten opeten
Vandaag frietjes en komkommer en tomaat met n gebraden kipje
Ijsje heb ik nog liggen

----------


## anMa

Voel mij n beetje depri
Ben nog steeds geen oma en wordt het voorlopig ook niet denk ik
Misschien wel nooooit
Ook verveelde ik me vandaag en heb van verveling een half uur op bed gelegen vanmiddag
Wat natuurlijk heel fout is...aaahhhh ben n beetje kwaad op mezelf daarom.
Had al kleinkinderekunnen hebben van minstens 1o jaar maar heb nu kip noch kraai

Zo dat was t klaaguurtje......
Probeer nu maar even bij te komen van mijn chagerijnigheid en ga ff in de tuin in t hoekje waar de laatste zon schijnt te zitten.
Mijn liefste buurkat. Oreie is deze week ook dood gegaan die kwam altijd op visite bij mij als ik s morgens de deur opendeed kwam hij n kwRtiertje binnenkijken bij mij en kopjes geven. Misschien ben ik daarom ook wel extra depri....

----------


## Neetje

Hallo mensen,

Ben al 'n tijdje niet 'actief' geweest, wel af en toe wat gelezen, omdat ik toch ook graag wil weten hoe het iedereen hier vergaat.

Feit is dat het niet zo lekker gaat met me en dan komt er weinig tot niets uit mijn vingers. Elke morgen heb ik moeite om de dag te beginnen, het liefst slaap ik, zodat ik niets mee krijg van mijn 'problemen' die ik elke dag ondergaan moet, echter word ik 's nachts zwetend wakker ... dus dat is ook geen optie.

Ik wens iedereen 'n betere stemming toe en dat jullie de kracht en wijsheid in jullie hebben om alle stormen te weerstaan

----------


## christel1

Neetje, 
Hou er de moed in he ... eens zal de zon wel gaan schijnen hoor, ook voor jou..

----------


## gossie

[QUOTE=Neetje;83899]Hallo mensen,






> Ik wens iedereen 'n betere stemming toe en dat jullie de kracht en wijsheid in jullie hebben om alle stormen te weerstaan


Dat wens ik jou ook toe, Neetje. En weet je, je "moet" niets......... Ik hoop dat je je weer een beetje lekkerder in je vel zit.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die lieve Neetje:  :Wink: 

Nog geen winterslaap houden lieve vriend...fijn dat je even wat schrijft, helemaal goed....om in een depressie te zitten is zeer ellendig...ik ga er inmiddels van uit dat je onder behandeling staat van huisarts en helpers voor de geest...als je maar zorgt dat je opstaat voor je eten en drinken...de poesekinderen moeten eten dus daar zorg je goed voor...ik wens je veel sterkte met elke dag dat je het moeilijk hebt....hopenlijk komt er snel een zonnige dag die jou "hart" een beetje verwarmd...hou je haaks....doe alles in je eigen tempo maar probeer om iets te doen per dag, al is het maar 1 ding.......een mens glijdt gauw weg als jij je zo voelt....

gister nam ik een rustdag......onverwachts kwam dat zo uit en ik vond het heerlijk...soms heb je dat gewoon nodig...even bij jezelf blijven maar niet te lang anders blijf je malen in je hoofd....medicijnen moeten er voor zorgen dat je het wat rustiger krijgt in je hoofd....ik hoop dat het werkt...dag lieve Neetje....dikke Knuffel man..... :Big Grin:   :Wink: ...

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag loopt mijn hoofd over.  :EEK!:  Waar is de "delete" knop!  :EEK!: 
Ik wil iedereen wel een hart onder de riem steken hier. Het is allemaal niet niks waar jullie iedere dag mee om moeten gaan. 
Elisabeth weet het altijd zo mooi te verwoorden.  :Wink:  Ik sluit mij bij jou wijsheid aan. Denk ook even aan jezelf, goed dat je een rustdagje gehouden hebt. : 

@ Neetje, houd de moed erin. Het is heel naar dat je je nu zo ellendig voelt, ik ken het gevoel. Probeer contact met de buitenwereld te houden, als ik het zo mag uitdrukken. Heel veel sterkte. 

Vanmorgen naar de mindfulness cursus geweest. Het is toch wel heftig als je de verhalen van anderen hoort waarom ze dit zijn gaan doen.  :Frown: 
Waarschijnlijk ben ik daarom van slag. 
Een ding is zeker, ieder huisje heeft zijn kruisje. 

Iedereen een fijne dag, en een dikke knuffel.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Jolanda: Interessant zo'n cursus maar als je veel ellende hoort dan kan dat wel eens "teveel" worden....als er weer verhalen komen dan kun je het beste je armen over elkaar kruisen, dan laat je die negatieve energie niet binnen!!!!  :Wink:  doe dit bewust, ik doe het soms ook.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik delete "jou" wel even dan kun je rustig even verdwijnen en tijd nemen om te herstellen van alles wat je meegemaakt hebt...
fijne dag lieverd...
Warme knuffel.... :Embarrassment: 

Gisteren had ik zo'n pijn in mijn heup en de rest dat ik niet veel meer kon doen...mijn ramen zagen er smerig uit dus begon ik op de ladder aan de voorkant de boel schoon te maken..(flat)..gedeeltelijk was het klaar...toen rusten op de bank en Bhody een stukje laten lopen...ehh net andersom....daarna wilde ik koste wat het kost de rest van een ander groot raam nog doen want dan is die kant klaar!!!! 1 ding per dag probeer/moet ik van mijzelf doen...hahahaha...pfffffffff...een vreemde dag, heftig voelde alles aan, maar ik ben er nog....de pijn "lijkt" iets minder...nou dat hoop ik dan maar....ondanks die vreemde toestanden heb ik getracht om rustig te ontspannen... :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  en dat kan al gauw want pijn daar wordt je enorm "mak" van...hahahaha dat kennen jullie vast wel...en ja als er geen hond meer binnen komt dan hoef je dus tegen niemand aan te zeuren....

prettige dag allen....Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin: 
de zon schijnt... :Wink:  het maakt veel goed...

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth,
Dan reageer je maar gewoon hier af als je zo'n pijn hebt of je niet goed voelt. 
Tenslotte ben jij er ook altijd voor ons allemaal.  :Wink: 
Knap van jou dat je toch iedere dag iets aanpakt. Dat zorgt er ook voor dat je overzicht houd. Dat vind ik wel goed van jou.  :Embarrassment: 
Ik hoop dat de pijn snel minder wordt, heel veel sterkte, liefs.

Ik vind het niet zo fijn om te schrijven, maar vandaag en gisteren heb ik veel pijn gehad, vooral vannacht. Volgens mij (achteraf) is het een staartje van de endometriose waar ik jaren geleden voor geopereerd ben.  :Embarrassment: 
Hopenlijk is dat niet zo. Heb aardig wat pillen geslikt om toch maar les te kunnen gaan geven. Soms zijn pillen reuze handig.  :EEK!: 

Maar voor de rest is alles best.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach Jolanda: dat is balen zeg....bah niet leuk al die pijn toch? pillen kunnen enorm fijn zijn en helemaal als ze helpen....we kunnen niet zonder....om les te geven moet je dus present zijn en dan "wil" jij je taak volbrengen..ik ken dat gevoel....dapper hoor...sterkte maar weer en hopenlijk heb je vandaag een iets betere dag...
Liefssssssss x  :Big Grin: 

Gistermiddag ben ik gaan wandelen met een goede vriend/buur van de overkant vd straat, die ook altijd voor mij en Bhody klaarstaat....daar ben ik dankbaar voor....
die heup blijft zeuren maar verschil is er wel, maar ik houd het koppie erbij.... :Stick Out Tongue:  weinig in huis gedaan, ik wilde mijn energie sparen zodat ik 's middags een stukje kon wandelen...heerlijk voor de geest...lalalalalalala..daarna een rondje Aldi en later uitrusten met een ijsje op een bankje...knussig dus.... :Wink: 
toen na huis en de bovenbuurman belde en even later zaten we gezamenlijk te kletsen en te praten....ik nam een goed medicijn... :Big Grin:  een wiskeyglas bijna vol met ijsblokjes en citroenbrandewijn....'s avonds viel ik dan ook prompt in slaap...om 0.00 uur deed ik de oogjes weer open....ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh och hoolimoosie ik moet de hond uitlaten....hahahahahaha en al strompelend liep ik na buiten en daar was het prachtig....het motregende iets...de lucht/hemel was licht gekleurd een fraai gezicht....toen ik thuis kwam was ik volkomen wakker...daarna heb ik mij maar weer geinstalleerd op de bank met een chippie om te grazen en ben toen na het progamma Boer zoekt Vrouw gaan kijken wat ik op de DVD had staan....ik ging laat na bed maar voelde mij vredig en dat was toch een mooi einde van een prachtige dag...zffffffffffffffffffff kort maar fijn geslapen!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Elisabeth,
Ik zie het helemaal voor me, zoals jij verteld wat je gisteren allemaal gedaan hebt. Goed bezig.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ben blij voor je dat het wat beter lijkt te gaan.  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag gaat het weer wat beter. Gelukkig.  :Smile: 
Vanavond naar mijn vader, hij is 80 jaar geworden.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me super, mijn dochter heeft eindelijk haar punten van haar thesis en yes glansrijk geslaagd met een 16/20, na 5 jaar keihard studeren heeft ze haar bachelor en master en kan ze werk zoeken, dat wordt een feestje zaterdag als ze thuis komt van Portugal. Ze is op reis met haar papa en zijn vriendin. Maar gevierd zal er zeker worden hier hoor, jullie zullen het horen knallen :-)

----------


## gossie

@ Jolanda, van harte gefeliciteerd met je vader die vandaag weer een mijlpaal heeft beleefd. Hopelijk heb je een leuke avond gehad?

@ Elisabeth, jou wens ik sterkte en liefs toe. :Smile:  En ehhhhh bedankt voor die goede tip. cb met ijs. :Big Grin:  Het cbtje heb ik nog in de kast staan. Mijn vader dronk dit altijd! :Embarrassment: 

@ Christel, gefeliciteerd met je dochter en haar behaalde successen. Al is ze nu er niet..... Neem er een glas op en feest lekker. :Wink:  :Smile: 

Vandaag voelde ik me redelijk.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Nog van Harte proficiat met je vaders verjaardag...elk jaar dat je er nog getuige van mag zijn is een geschenk....ik hoop dat het hem goed gaat en dat hij op "zijn" manier heeft genoten...fijn dat het "ook" met jou iets beter ,lijkt te gaan...al is het maar 1 dag (liefst langer)...prettige dag en succes met alles wat je bezig houd  :Big Grin: 

Christel: Hoi trotse mama van een mooie dochter die haar studie met vlag en wimpel gehaald heeft...prachtig....dit zijn "jou" verdiensten...je hebt ze liefdevol verzorgd, eten gegeven, een warm huis aangeboden en gestimuleerd met haar studie etc.....en nu komt er dus een feest a.s weekend....heel veel plezier met z'n allen...het is bijzonder!!!!.... :Stick Out Tongue:  
Sterkte met je ledematen en de pijn....
Liefssssssssssss  :Wink: 

Gossie: Ja die CB is een goed medicijn...dronk je vader het?? ach wat een mooie herrinnering...anders koop je een nieuwe fles als je die andere wilt bewaren, het kan ook pijnlijk zijn....... :Embarrassment:  heb het goed, heb het fijn lief mens....gezellige dag....ik ben blij dat de zon nog even schijnt voordat de herfst weer begint....'s avonds wordt het al eerder donker...even wennen en helemaal als we straks de klok weer een uurtje vooruit zetten....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr nog ff genieten... sterkte Gossie.... :Smile: 

Ik voel mij aardig goed....hopenlijk blijft dit de hele dag zo....jippie.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Proost leuke vrouwen.....op alle goede momenten dat we blij zijn!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Christel van harte gefeliciteerd met jouw geweldige dochter
Ik wens haar heel veel succes met het vinden van een baan
Het zal haar vast wel gaan lukken.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  FIJN  :Wink:  proficiat .... :Smile:  geniet er maar van ... ze zal er wel hard voor gewerkt hebben ..... :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve allemaal, ik heb de ups en downs gelezen, maar heb even geen puf om op iedereen afzonderlijk te reageren, is nog veel wat ik moet bijlezen...

@ Jolanda, 
gefeliciteerd met je paps... hopelijk voel jij je weer wat beter!

@ Christel, 
super dat je dochter geslaagd is! 

@ Elisabeth, 
ah vervelend dat je pijn had, gelukkig lees ik dat het vandaag weer wat beter ging/gaat  :Smile:  sterkte lieverd!

Ik voel mij vandaag gelukkig  :Smile: 

Ik wens iedereen een fijne, liefdevolle en positieve dag vandaag!

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter is een doorzetter, net als haar mama vroeger.... en als ze voor iets gaat dan gaat ze er ook helemaal voor, soms wel eens met veel gezaag en veel roepen en tieren als er iets niet lukt of als we niet stil genoeg waren maar kom, ze heeft het gehaald, op wilskracht en kennis... En ja het was wel fijn voor haar dat we er allemaal achter stonden maar zij heeft het wel gedaan...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk nog niet zo lang terug van de kinesist. Heb wel een beetje rugpijn, maar daar moet ik met leren leven zeker. Vorige week met de dochter naar de cinema geweest de nieuwe film van batman gaan zien, was wel de moeite hoor! Daarna gezellig iets gaan eten, maar van weekend zal een rustig weekend worden. Is ook wel zo dat ik het de laatste dagen redelijk druk heb gehad. Jullie weten dat ik al een tijdje aan solliciteren ben en in het onverwachtse moest ik van de week komen voor een sollicitatiegesprek, en ik heb een halftijdse job aan geboden gekregen in een RVT als logistieke medewerkster niet als verpleeghulp want dat doe ik niet meer gaat onmogelijk met mijn rug. Dus lieve MC maatjes ik ga hier momenteel niet zoveel aanwezig zijn. Maar dat zullen jullie wel begrijpen hé  :Wink: 


Langs de ene kant ben ik er blij mee de centen zullen enorm goed van pas komen, maar langs de andere kant zit ik wel met een grote angst of ik het ga aankunnen. Moet zeggen dat de directrice wel begripvol overkwam toen ik zei dat ik een rugletsel had. En heb ook alles eerlijk gezegd, maar ze vond mij door mijn jaren ervaring de geschikte kandidaat. De uren vallen ook redelijk goed mee. En moest het niet gaan ik heb een proefperiode van 6 maand dus kunnen we nog afwachten hé. Weet je, ik wil het ergens wel hoor terug een job, moesten ze mij nu invalide geld geven dan heb ik een inkomen, maar nu krijg ik een minimum van werkloosheidsuitkering van 290 euro hoe kan een mens daar nu van leven?  :Confused:  En ik ben ook al in beroep gegaan zonder enig resultaat dus wat moet een mens dan doen? Dus ik sta wel met mijn rug tegen de muur  :Confused: 


Dus van de week al de nodige papieren in orde gemaakt en maandag begin ik met mijn eerste werkdag. Ben wel wat nerveus hoor, maar heb al kennis gemaakt met de collega's en die vallen al goed mee. En is ook niet ver van huis waar ik werk 15 min dus dat ook goed. Ja ja er zal veel veranderen in mijn leven, en hoop echt dat ik het kan volhouden met de rugpijn en de vermoeidheid waar ik mee sukkel. Maar dat zal de tijd uitwijzen "toch". Ben een positief iemand van aard en ik geef me nooit snel gewonnen. En als het me echt niet lukt ga ik gewoon terug op ziekenkas. 



@Christel,

Ook van mij een super dikke proficiat voor je dochter !! :Smile:   :Wink: 



En ook ik wens iedereen heel hele fijne avond toe, en heel veel liefs/en kracht/sterkte waar nodig is. Dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment: 


do  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Hallo lieve luuss..... :Embarrassment:  ga eerst maar eens op je gemakkie alles bijlezen wat je interessant vindt...soms is dat een fijn begin na lange afwezigheid...vooral niet overal op reageren want dat kost vel kracht en energie...je "hart" is van goud en breekbaar dus wees er zuinig op!!!! ik hoor je wel een keertje...eerst rustig op adem komen....DOEN hoor...daggggggggggggg Liefs van een enigzins bezorgde Elisa....je bent sterk...neem je tijd!!!! over en out....Kus xxx  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Wauw wat een nieuws zeg van dat werk...toch nog onverwachts....wat spannend zeg....ik vindt het heel goed dat je het eerlijk kon vertellen tegen die dame tijdens je sollicitatie...het zou mij wel strelen dat ze zegt dat "jij" de uitverkorene bent omdat je veel kennis van zaken hebt....zonde als dat talent niet gebruikt wordt!!!!  :Wink:  Ik begrijp heel goed wat je vertelt...je inzetten, kun je het wel aan, voor hoelang? het lijkt mij een enorme uitdaging...je hebt alles al geprobeerd maar de politiek wil dat je werkt... :Frown:  okidoki....na veel ellende en tranen en zorgen ga je dus "nu" aan het werk......zie het allemaal rustig aan...ik denk dat de omgang met mensen ontzettend fijn zal kunnen zijn....maak je geen zorgen...eerst een half jaar bekijken...je weet nooit wanneer alles weer verandert dat kan snel gebeuren...."IK" wens je heel veel succes a.s maandag....ik wil wel heel graag horen van jou hoe je 1e werkdag is gegaan hoor....moet je elke dag een paar uren werken? wat mag je allemaal doen en wat betekent de afkorting...RVT...sorry .....rust/verpleging/terminaal?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hou je haaks...de tijd zal leren of deze baan wel kan bij jou "gezondheid" en ja..."JIJ" bent een positief mens en dat is goed!!!! hou je haaks...ik leef met je mee...ik wilde dat ik een vlieg was dan kon ik meekijken  :Big Grin:  het boeit mij.....STERKTE......knap hoor....dag Dootje....
Dikke knuffel van mij...Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja langs ene kant is het zeker goed nieuws, want het is niet meer zo makkelijk om werk te vinden/zoeken en zeker niet op mijn leeftijd, maar het kwam inderdaad op het onverwachtse  :Confused:  ach we zullen we zien wat de tijd gaat brengen of ik het ga aankunnen of niet? Ga het zeker en vast rustig aan doen, en in begin gaat het zeker zwaar zijn. Zeker als ik vroeg uit mijn bedje moeten komen  :EEK!:  ben het een lange tijd niet meer gewend. Ja dat is dan thuis komen en met voetjes omhoog  :Big Grin:  mijn uren dat is wel variërend het is een 19 uren week en soms moet ik 6 uur werken dat is wel de max. en soms zijn dat dagen van 3 u. De vroege is van 7.30u tot 14.00u en de late van 16.30u tot 19.30u. Alvast bedankt voor het meeleven Elisa, en ik laat zeker weten hoe mijn eerste dag is verlopen. Moet zeggen dat ik zelf ook zeer benieuwd ben  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wat betreft de afkorting van RVT betekent rust- en verzorgingstehuis. 

Dikke knuffel terug  :Embarrassment:  xxx


Vandaag voel ik mij redelijk. Vandaag ga ik met mijn moeder naar de winkeltjes kijken se  :Big Grin:  nog een beetje genieten van het goede weer en van mijn laatste dagen thuis zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Iedereen een hele fijne vrijdag toegewenst en prettig weekend allemaal  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke wijffie...geniet lekker met je mama van de winkeltjes.... :Wink: 
7.30 uur beginnen in de ochtend dat is wel heel vroeg voor jou...het lichaam moet dan eerst opstarten....ja een lastig verhaal en helemaal als het onverwachts komt....dat had je een maand eerder moeten weten dan kun jij je beter voorbereiden en de tijden 's nachts aanpassen met slapen etc....hou je haaks....natuurlijk begrijp ik jou "dilemma" daggggggg sterkte...
Liefssssssssssss  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Dotito
Heel veel succes gewenst bij je nieuwe baan
Het zal moeilijk zijn zoals je zelf al zegt om te wennen aan alle veranderingen
Dus wens ik jou veel sterkte
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Luus,
Welkom terug, ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat.

@ Christel, Van Harte Gefeliciteerd met het slagen van je dochter.  :Smile:  Je zult wel apetrots zijn op haar. Veel plezier met het feest.

@ Do, 
Dat is wel een groot compliment, gekozen om je ervaring. Je positieve uitstraling heeft gewerkt.  :Wink:  Het is allemaal wel spannend. Ik wens je heel veel succes en sterkte op je eerste werkdag én de komende tijd. Ik hoop dat je het lichamelijk ook aan kunt. Sterkte, ben heel benieuwd hoe het bevalt. 

@ Elisabeth, fijn dat het wat beter gaat vandaag.  :Wink:  Heb je genoten van het heerlijke weer vandaag? Een van de laatste mooie nazomer dagen. 
Heb het goed, liefs.

@ Sietske, ha lijner, en non-smoker. Knap hoor. Gezellig geweest in de kantine?
Zet hem op, succes met alles waar je mee bezig bent.

@ Suske, leuk dat ik je voorbij zie fladderen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dikke knuffel. 

@ Gossie, goed van jou, alles op zijn tijd.  :Embarrassment:  Knap van jou hoe je met alles omgaat. Liefs  :Wink: 

@ Raimun, fijn dat jij hier ook regelmatig ons met raad en daad bijstaat.
En met de nodige humor.  :Wink: 

De verjaardag van mijn vader was gezellig, hij heeft zich prima vermaakt. Had jammer genoeg wel veel last van zijn rug. Maar een betere afleiding had hij niet kunnen hebben.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Jolanda, ik hoop dat het met jou ook wat beter gaat....aan je schrijven te merken had je een opleving en wat meer energie en tijd...Leukkkkk dank je wel...gezellig hoor....als de dagen herfstig worden zitten we misschien wel wat meer achter de pc.... :Big Grin: 
fijne dag....

vanmorgen ben ik na de huisarts gegaan voor mijn heup en de rest... :Stick Out Tongue:  nadat ik vorige week schreef dat ik mij redelijk voelde was het een paar uur later weer mis...het liefst had ik ter plekke een injectiespuit die ze in mijn heup/dijbeen konden rammen, maar ja het werd dus vanochtend en de pijn zakte weer, dus de spuit stellen we uit, dat is maar tijdelijk zegt de arts...nou ja ik houd het in gedachten voor de volgende keer..ik slik pijnstillers en ik smeer chinese groene olie op de zere plek op aanraden van mams, en potdikke het schijnt te werken, haha, ik was het vergeten.. ( tja er is niet altijd een verklaring)  :Big Grin: .....na enig beraad kan ik vanmiddag terecht bij de rontgen voor een foto...ff wachten op uitslag...ik verwacht weinig, maar om dingen uit te sluiten is dit goed....weten is beter....deze ellende zit er al jaren, maar de pijn is soms dagen/weken heftig dus een oplossing zou fijn zijn... :Big Grin:  ....dat zien we wel..... :Stick Out Tongue:  we wachten....daarna fysiotherapie begreep ik....ehhh oke....verder gaan we gewoon door.... :Wink:  doegieeee verder niets meer te klagen...hahahahaha....lekker hoor.....

----------


## anMa

Heel moe erg slecht geslapen zonder dr vogel pilletje het ging al een tijdje best goed zonder dat ik het gebruikte
Maar gisteren had ik een uur gefietst en als ik dacht dat ik daardoor vannacht lekker zou slapen ....ik was immers moe.... Heb ik t verkeerd gedacht
T werkte averechts ik sliep om 5 uur pas en werd om 7 uur wakker van de buren die praten altijd heel hard zo hard dat je het door de muren heen hoort.
En om 9 uur ben ik eruit gegaan kon toch niet meer verderslapen
Vanmiddag heb ik 2 uurtjes gaan gelegen en gedut kon echt niet meer op mn benen staan
Erg raar hoor ...zou ik mn lichaam. Overgeactiveerd(bestaat dat woord?) hebben?
Zoals doorgedraaid?
Haha
Nu gaat t wel weer...
anMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Wat naar, die ellendige pijn in je heup. Hopenlijk kunnen ze iets voor je betekenen. Sterkte en succes. 

@ Anma, 
Hopenlijk slaap je vannacht beter. Misschien was je wel té moe, kun je ook wel eens hebben. 

Had vannacht ook slecht geslapen, heb vanmiddag ook even een dutje gedaan.  :Embarrassment:  Wat een luxe dat dat zomaar kan.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha middagslapers!!!

heerlijk he, s,middags een dutje!!!
hopelijk kunnen jullie vannacht wel wat beter slapen, anders duw je er toch wat in.....

lieve Parel,
wat ellendig dat je weer vaker zoveel pijn hebt.....
heb je er een tijd niet over gehoord......maar ja, dat ben jij; ""niet klagen, maar dragen""
weet nog wel van toen je net lid was, je wel je tensapp. gebruikte als je veel pijn had....
doe je dat nu nog steeds, of helpt het niet meer??
hopelijk vinden ze iets, zodat je geholpen kunt worden!

vandaag niet echt mn dag.......verveling, kon er geen oplossing voor vinden....wandelen met Killy voelde ook als een verplichting, net als ""wie trouwt mijn zoon"" kijken.
bahhhhhhhhh, ben blij als ik zo naar bed kan! enne ik prop er vanalles in!!als ik maar slaap!

iedere dag heeft wel humor.....maar deze niet....
niet gelachen is niet geleefd.........deze dag dus niet geleefd, en ook niets op straat aangetroffen...

----------


## anMa

Hallo elisabeth
Wat erg dat je met zoveel pijn rondloopt
Chinese groene olie daar heb ik nog nooit van gehoord waar koop jij dat dan?
Gelukkig kennen de ouderen onder ons nog allerlei middeltjes die verrassend goed werken
En dan bedoel ik de echt oudere mensen van zo n 80 jaar ongeveer
Mijn schoonvader kent ook weleens een middeltje waarvan ik nog nooit heb gehoord en da helpt t ook zoals gedroogde pruimen als je niet kan poepen en tuinboonschillen op n wratje smeren. Haha en t werkt nog ook
Sterkte hoor elisabeth met je heup.
Jolanda groetjes 
En iedereen een fijne dag gewenst
Ja ik ben een bofkont dat ik s middags n dutje kan doen.
anMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma,
Kan nog wel eens nuttig zijn, tips van grootmoeder.  :Embarrassment:  Misschien wel iets voor een nieuw topic, ha,ha.  :Wink: 

Ik kan niet slapen zoals je wel aan het tijdstip ziet, maar ik maak mij niet druk. Waar de mindfulness al niet goed voor is.  :Wink: 
Morgen stemmen, ben wel benieuwd naar de uitslag. 
Een fijne dag iedereen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik zit net lekker te schrijven en dan.............pats is mijn mail weg en ben ik uitgelogd...gatverdamme...1 druk schijnbaar op de verkeerde knop....bah ik baal ervan en kan even niets zinnig meer schrijven..ik kom later terug....pfffffffffffff ff stoom afblazen....kan beter eens de douche induiken en gaan stemmen...Bhody loopt ook al wat te zaniken...verveelt zich zeker.... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Mad:  laterssssssssssssss maar ff na een ander topic....stem ze allemaal....ik ben ook benieuwd Jolanda....dat gedram van iedere politieker weten we nu wel....hahahahahahaha maar het is een "voorrecht" dat wij in Nederland veilig kunnen stemmen!!! dat is in het buitenland wel anders...daar staan mensen soms uren in de rij terwijl wij verwende Nederlanders het soms verrekken om te stemmen....bah wat een luxe toch.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

@ anma  :Smile:  de gedroogde pruimen 's avonds in water weken ...'s morgens opeten en water mag je opdrinken .....het helpt ...momenteel neem ik Hepasim ( natuurwinkel /apotheek ...voor reiniging darmen ....maar meer vd. gal ...daar ik al er een tijdje last van heb ...na zoveel jaren terug  :EEK!:  alles zat geblokkeert ... :EEK!:  


strrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss.................... . :EEK!:  :EEK!:  ik de rust zelve .....maar andere geven het me ......mensen worden / zijn chagrijnig  :Confused:  :Mad:  ...Wij leven in feite met teveel luxe ...dat is het probleem ....bij vele .... ze maken problemen waar er geen zijn !!!!!!  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  oooeefffffff even d'er af .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

@ do  :Smile:  succes op je werk .... :Smile: je zult je draai wel vinden  :Smile:  :Wink:  

@ Jo  :Smile:  ja , ik fladder even voorbij ...in alle drukte ...vlug ...vlug .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Confused:  :Confused:  knuffel 


lieverds ..een fijne warme groet van me en een warme knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Vandaag heel heel moe van werk heb 3 dagen 6 u moeten werken. Moet wel zeggen dat de uren vooruit vliegen je begint te werken en de tijd vliegt voorbij. Maar is wel hard werken. Voel ook wel aan mijn lichaam vandaag dat ik moet rusten nu. Mijn ventje is nu naar de winkel se eten gaan halen, en vanavond ga ik badje in en lekker in mijn zeteltje daarna. Morgen en vrijdag heb ik de late dus kan ik morgen lekker uitslapen  :Big Grin:  Want altijd de vroege zou niet fijn vinden. Dat zou ik trouwens niet aankunnen. Gisteren ben ik naar de welness geweest voor een massage wat heeft me dat deugd gedaan zeg na een werkende dag he he..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Alé lieve mensen zou zeggen fijne avond nog en dikke knuffel voor jullie allemaal  :Embarrassment:  

Hou jullie allemaal goed hé  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Do, 

Doe toch maar rustig aan hoor of je gaat er nog onder door en dat is nu ook de bedoeling niet zeker ? Maar het is wel fijn dat je terug op de arbeidsmarkt komt en terug in contact met andere mensen want dat mis ik wel heel erg hoor nu ik thuis zit. Mijn vroegere werk eigenlijk en zeker het sociaal contact. 

Gisteren keihard gewerkt aan de zolderkamer voor mijn neefje, muren geschuurd, 1ste laag verf erop samen met mijn dochter en 's avonds nog begonnen aan het laminaat met mijn schoonzoon. 

Deze morgen de laatste gipsplaten eraan gehangen en dan verder gedaan met het laminaat leggen. En we zijn bijna aan het einde van de kamer, als ze volledig af is dan plaats ik wel foto's van zijn zolderkamer, het ziet er in ieder geval al heel goed uit op dit moment.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag voel ik me belabbert. Ben een tijdje hier niet geweest en zal ff een korte update plaatsen. Voor zover mogelijk:$
Vorige week begon het echte leven weer. Gezellig begonnen met stage. 
Vorige week woensdag bij de psycholoog geweest. Mijn hartslag was toen 135 en me bloeddruk was ook veel te hoog. Dit is altijd zo eigenlijks tot nu toe bij die medicijn controle. Hij heeft toen de psychaiter gebelt voor overleg. Die vond dat ik accuut moest stoppen en een week later terug komen om te kijken of het van de medicijnen kwam. 

Vandaag terug gekomen. Hartslag slaat nu in rust 140. Dus komt niet van de medicijnen zo hoge hartslag. Nu wordt ik doorgestuurd naar het ziekenhuis. Kijken waar de hoge hartslag vandaan komt. Verder mag ik nog steeds de antidepressieva niet meer slikken  :Frown:  Moet eers een overleg komen van hoe en wat nu,,,, kak.. En omdat ik dus accuut ben gestopt heb ik dus behoorlijke afkick verschijnselen... naja 

uh ik zeg slaaplekker xx 

heb niks trug kunnen lezen trek het ff niet zal het binnenkort wel ff doen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morregeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.tjonge wat was ik ff chagarijnig gisterochtend. :Wink: ..brrrrrrrrrrrr...ik was erg moe na de wandeling, Bhody zeurde, mijn heup had ik last van en nadat ik al wat had geschreven verdween de hele boel alsof je nooit wat geschreven had...is dit erggggggggg?  :Stick Out Tongue:  nou normaal niet maar gisteren dus wel.....oeps....sorry hoor.... :Big Grin: 

Jolanda: fijn datje af en toe 's middags een dutje kunt doen oftewel je lichaam vraagt om rust en jij bent zo verstandig om dat te doen....heel goed, ik probeer dat momenteel ook....dank lieve JO....fijne dag.... :Wink: 

Lieve Suske: Hallo moeder overste wat fijn dat je er bent.....Hoera....ik heb je gemist...... :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  inderdaad stress krijg je van andere mensen die ons "opjagen" en helemaal als er veel gedonder is in het gezin, of de familie...pffffffffffff ik kan er ook slecht tegen...kost veel energie....sterkte voor je gal, ik hoop dat het spul wat je inneemt goed kan werken....daggggggggggg...Liefs  :Embarrassment: 

Dodito: Meid, meid, wat een 1e werkweek zeg.. :Wink: ..tjeetje wat zul jij bekaf in je stoel ploffen elke dag maar wat Christel zegt is natuurlijk ook wel weer zo en misschien geldt dat wel voor allen die niet werken..het gemis van je werk en al die mensen er om heen...je kennis gaat verloren....maar jou lichaam zal protesteren want dit is niet gemakkelijk voor jou.....knap da tje zo je best doet en ik wens je een paar goede dagen toe en dan "weekend" vieren....hou je haaks....warme knuffel  :Smile: 

Sietske: hoi lieverd....wat akelig dat je zo met je ziel onder je arm liep een paar dagen terug toen je dat schreef....tv kijken maar beseffen dat je gewoon niet lekker in je vel zit...hopenlijk voel jij je nu een beetje beter....akelig gevoel...afvallen en niet roken is onnoemelijk zwaar...toch "doe" jij dat...voor mij ben je een "Kanjer" Liefsss  :Big Grin: 

Christel: Wat geweldig dat de zolderkamer voor je neef bijna klaar is...wat hebben jullie er hard al aan gewerkt...deze jongen zal zich heerlijk op zijn gemakkie voelen in zo'n mooie kamer en bij zo'n lieve pittige vrouw....(dan ben "JIJ")  :Big Grin:  je zorgt er goed voor....Hulde lieverd.... :Smile: 

Dolfijndorien: Ik had je al gemist meissie...je zou met je mama een paar dagen weggaan naar een hotel en wat leuke dingen doen en toen was je plotseling weg.... :Embarrassment:  je loopt stage....wat doe je nu precies? bloeddruk te hoog voelt slecht aan ( ik heb dat ook regelmatig) hartslag anders en plotsleing stoppen met je antidepressie pillen....nou dat vindt ik wel een resolute beslissing..ik heb altijd gehoord dat dat niet mag!!!!!  :Frown:  goh meissie...dat voelt niet fijn aan natuurlijk....wel goed dat ze je in het ziekenhuis gaan onderzoeken, hopenlijk zeer snel....zeg moppie...veel sterkte, ik hoor graag hoe het gegaan is....Dikke knuffel  :Wink: 

AnMa: Jou lichaam kan wel degelijk overgeactiveerd zijn evenals je hersenen....die geven dit door aan jou  :Embarrassment:  ik zou maar weer een pilletje nemen van Vogel...fijn als je er baat bij hebt...ongemerkt krijgen we op een dag veel prikkels binnen...ik wordt niet moe van mijzelf maar van "anderen" Suske schreef dat ook al en dat klopt.... beetje rusten overdag kan al baat hebben...geef jezelf de rust, we krijgen ook al minder zonuren dus dat is wennen geblazen....ik schreef over de groene olie....dit koop ik in een chinese winkel...je kan het volgens mij ook via internet bestellen.....het heet: Eagle Brand medicated oil.. :Embarrassment: ...made in Singapore.. :Embarrassment: ..mijn ouders kregen dit ooit van vietnameze vrienden ( nu nog steeds) waar mijn ouders gastgezin voor zijn...die namen dit produkt mee vanuit Amerika..hier is het ook te koop...deze cultuur gebruiken andere middelen dan wij,.. westerse mensen,.. maar het helpt goed!!! veel mensen in mijn familie hebben dit inmiddels in huis...het wordt vooral gebruikt voor zere gewrichten maar je kan ook een druppeltje onder je neus smeren als je verkouden bent...het is sterk spul en je moet na die tijd heel goed je handen wassen, maar ik heb er baat bij en dat vindt ik belangrijk....iets is niet altijd uit te leggen je moet het "voelen/ervaren" in de winkel kost het plus minus 10 euro...
dag AnMa dank.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Jorien het kan heel goed hoor afkickverschijnselen dat je daardoor de verhoogde hartslag hebt..afhankelijk van welke medicatie je hebt gebruikt
Ik heb pas nu na 7 jaar dat ik mij 90 % weer normaal voel
Ik had 15 jaar medicatie gebruikt
Veel sterkte gewenst om hier doorheen te komen.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Elisabeth: Ja klopt. Ik ben idd in de vakantie met me moeder naar een hotel geweest en leuke dagen beleeft enzo. Was echt super! 
Ja klopt ik loop stage, weer op een basisschool alleen dit keer in groep 0/1. Wordt was erg leuk. Dit jaar ook examen doen dus allemaal wel spannend. 
och van die hoge bloeddruk heb ik niet zo;n last van. JA klopt maar van mijn hartslag heb ik al heel lang last van ook al voordat ik die antidepressieva slikte. maargoed nu hopen op een bericht vanuit het ziekenhuis enzo. Ja klopt mijn psycholoog was het er ook niet mee eens dat ik z accuut ging stoppen. Maar de psychiater vond het wel nodig en omdat ik een lage dosering had kon het geen kwaad volgens hem. Maargoed en het ging dus idd met mijn hartslag gewoon niet goed. Hopelijk kan ik snel terecht in het ziekenhuis. 

anMa: Nou ik had niet zo;n hele zware dossis. omdat ik op de andere medicatie ook al slecht reageerde mocht ik nu maar 10 mg gebruiken. En voordat ik aan de medicatie begon was mijn hartslag ook al zo hoog. Maargoed we zullen wel zien hoe het gaat. Ben ook wel erg benieuwd hoe nu verder enzo. 

Vandaag weer een dagje school gehad. heerlijk overleefd. Nu ga ik niet al te veel doen heb koppijn dus ga zo lekke een tukkie doen. 

Liefs.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb griep dus ik voel me belabberd, kruip direct terug mijn bed in..

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel,
Heel veel beterschap, maar goed uitzieken. 
Sterkte.

@ Dolfijnjorien, 
Hé, weer terug van weggeweest. 
Jij ook beterschap en sterkte met het gedoe met de medicatie. Hoop dat je je snel wat beter voelt. 

@ Do, 
Zo, jij hebt hard gewerkt deze week. Geen wonder dat je bekaf bent.
Ik hoop dat het naar omstandigheden goed gaat. Het lijkt mij wel erg hard wennen voor jou. Maar rustig aan doen dit weekend en jezelf in de watten leggen.  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Hoe is het met je heup nu? Is het vol te houden?
Hoe gaat het trouwens met je bovenburen? Zijn ze wat rustiger tegenwoordig?
Wens jou een heel fijn weekend. Geniet ervan. Liefs  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Sietske, 
Hoe gaat het met deze wonderwoman? Lijnen, niet roken, en alle andere toeters en bellen erbij.  :Big Grin:  Wauw, knap hoor. Ik vind het een enorme prestatie.

@ Anma, 
Hoe gaat het met jou? Voel je je wat beter?

@ Raimun, 
Voor de nodige humor en de hersenkrakers.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik voel me fijn. Yes, ik zit nog een halve kilo van mijn streefgewicht af en dan ben ik 25 kilo afgevallen. Ik voel me fitter, flexibeler, maar het belangrijkste, ik heb een gezond en prima gewicht nu.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 
De mindfulness is ook heel fijn. Ik kan het iedereen aanraden. Daar wordt ik rustiger en relaxter van. (in mijn geest dan, is heel belangrijk voor mij)
Kortom, ik voel mij top vandaag. 
Ik geloof dat ik beter dit bij het positieve topic had kunnen schrijven.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

> Ik heb griep dus ik voel me belabberd, kruip direct terug mijn bed in..


Beterschap christel
Dat je nu al griep hebt 
Kun je dus het hele jaar door krijgen en niet alleen in de winter dus :Confused: Sterkte
amMa

----------


## anMa

Heb 2 avonden mn dokter vogel pilletje weer genomen en veel beter geslapen maar kan ook omdat ik nog wat in te halen had. Ach ja ze kunnen geen kwaad deze pilletjes
Denk ik?
Groetjes allemaal

----------


## jolanda27

> Heb 2 avonden mn dokter vogel pilletje weer genomen en veel beter geslapen maar kan ook omdat ik nog wat in te halen had. Ach ja ze kunnen geen kwaad deze pilletjes
> Denk ik?
> Groetjes allemaal


@ Anma, fijn dat je veel beter geslapen hebt, dan kun je er weer veel beter tegen. Nee hoor, die pilletjes van Dr. Vogel lijken mij tamelijk onschuldig. Daar hoef je je geen zorgen om te maken.
Fijne dag nog.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heyyyyyyyyyyyyy Jootje,
meid, van harte met het bereiken van je streefgewicht, echt super van je.....wat een doorzetttings vermogen!!
van wat voor maat kom je af?? en welke heb je nu??
haha, mag ook via PM hoor..... :Big Grin: 

ik geloof er zeer zeker in dat je dit gewicht voortaan ook behoudt!
zo sterk ben je wel!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Ja doorzettingsvermogen is een goede eigenschap om door te geven  :Smile: 
Leuk dat jullie zo samen bezig zijn geweest om voor je neefje een eigen plek te creeeren! 
Beterschap lieverd, hopelijk voel je je snel weer beter! Lekker uitzieken met een boek of film of serie in de zetel en lekker in bad gaan  :Smile: 

@ Dodito,
Oh leuk dat je naar de cinema bent geweest met je dochter!
Super ook dat je halftijdse job hebt nu, gefeliciteerd! Fijn dat er begrip was  :Smile: 
Ja zal wel niet meevallen in het begin, ge moet eraan wennen he, zal vanzelf wel beteren! 
Een massage is altijd fijn, heerlijk ontspannen, dat heeft elke hardwerkende mens nodig  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Dank je schattie! Ik zal langzaam bijlezen, maar ben net weer een week weg geweest, dus zal mijn tijd nemen  :Wink: 
Wel fijn dat de tip van je mams met groene zalf wat helpt  :Smile:  
Zal fijn zijn als er een oplossing komt voor je pijn en niet alleen tijdelijke lapmiddelen, hopelijk hebben de rontgen wat kunnen vertellen...

@ AnMa,
Hopelijk heb jij je slaap weer gehad en voel je je terug fitter  :Smile: 
Denk net als jolanda dat je misschien te moe was, heb ik soms ook dan kan ik ook niet slapen, wel vervelend...
En dr. Vogel is homeopatische dus kan niet veel kwaad, geloof dat in bijsluiter ook wel staat hoelang je die mag nemen en als klachten dan blijven om toch naar huisarts te gaan. Heb zelf voor mijn hooikoorts ook dr vogel en staat precies in de bijsluiter wat en hoelang ik mag gebruiken, helpt mij altijd beter dan de meds die ik van huisarts meekreeg  :Smile: 

@ Jolanda,
Dankjewel, gaat zeker stukken beter hier  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je vader een leuke verjaardag heeft gehad! Hoe is het met jou?
Inderdaad een luxe dat je een middagdutje kon doen, maar wel fijn dat jij je slaap kon inhalen  :Smile: 
Er is al een huishoud tips topic in ontspannings-kletshoek, maar eentje voor dit soort weetjes is ook leuk  :Smile: 
Super zeg dat je bijna op je streefgewicht zit en je je zoveel beter voelt en ook dat de mindfullness fijn is, hopelijk blijft dat zo!

@ Sietske,
Een baal of verveeldag hebben we allemaal wel eens... leuk cabaret of comedy op zetten zodat je alsnog even kan lachen als er verder niets gebeurd zodat je toch elke dag leeft  :Wink: 

@ Suske,
Jij bent zo'n schat van een vrouw, dus ja soms dat iedereen bij jou komt om raad of even goed gesprek kan soms teveel worden. Wel om uzelf denken he?! 
Hopelijk valt het nu weer wat mee!

@ Jorien,
Fijn dat je een leuke vakantie hebt gehad met je moeder, toch leuke herinneringen in moeilijkere tijden  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat je snel uitslag krijgt van het ziekenhuis zodat jij je weer stukken beter kan voelen  :Smile: 
Hopelijk is je stage wel leuk en vind je daar wat afleiding! Zal voor je duimen dat met school alles goed gaat en jij je examen gaat halen, veel succes! 

Ik heb een super vakantie gehad, zou zo weer terug gaan, ach november is niet al te lang weg... 
Voel me goed, maar heb ook veel nu om over na te denken, zal wel zien hoe alles loopt...

----------


## Neetje

Ik heb dringend slingers nodig ... waar zijn ze te verkrijgen? Ik heb een angstig gevoel in me lijf, ben zenuwachtig en teneergeslagen. Ben n beetje aan t eind van me latijn aan t geraken  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

tjee Neetje........
wat is er toch gebeurd met je.....het is echt helemaal mis ....als ik t goed begrijp.....
en al wat langer dan vandaag......
tja.....wat moe ik hierop zeggen......
sterkte is ook zo clicheachtig.....

----------


## sietske763

voel me na ruim 4 weken toch wel ietsjes beter.....
vandaag me voor t eerst weer niet zo verveeld en zit nu niet mn tijd uit om maar naar bed te kunnen.....dus er is hoop voor een stoppen met roken roker....

iedereen hartstikke bedankt voor de goede wensen en de complimenten!!
maar we zijn er nog lang niet natuurlijk....nu nog volhouden....
..

----------


## Raimun

> voel me na ruim 4 weken toch wel ietsjes beter.....
> vandaag me voor t eerst weer niet zo verveeld en zit nu niet mn tijd uit om maar naar bed te kunnen.....dus er is hoop voor een stoppen met roken roker....
> 
> iedereen hartstikke bedankt voor de goede wensen en de complimenten!!
> maar we zijn er nog lang niet natuurlijk....nu nog volhouden....
> ..


_" Nu de rook om je hoofd is verdween.(BdGr.).." .." klaren " de dagen .. 
Jouw onbezoedelde aandacht gaat ongestoord naar de kleine en grote akkefietjes van de dag ... 
Voor je 't weet komt Klaas Vaak...en voert je naar weidse blauwe horizonten met slechts enkele verdwaalde ' wolkjes ' ..._

----------


## anMa

> voel me na ruim 4 weken toch wel ietsjes beter.....
> vandaag me voor t eerst weer niet zo verveeld en zit nu niet mn tijd uit om maar naar bed te kunnen.....dus er is hoop voor een stoppen met roken roker....
> 
> iedereen hartstikke bedankt voor de goede wensen en de complimenten!!
> maar we zijn er nog lang niet natuurlijk....nu nog volhouden....
> ..


Sietske
Dat had ik niet geweten dat jij gestopt was met roken wat goed van jou
Mijn man ook al n half jaar
T is heeel moeilijk heb ik wel gezien aan hem
Maar hij houdt vol en ik hoop dat jij dat ook zult doen
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: Even antwoord geven wat je vroeg...ehhh bovenburen...uit betrouwbare bron vernam ik dat hij in Ghana zit...dus nog even rust...toch woont er wel iemand op dit moment maar die personen heb ik geen overlast van....eindelijk een beetje rust, ik was er "hard" aan toe...hopenlijk nog een weekje wat rust!!!!  :Wink:  Heup: uitslag was slijtage aan rug en heupen..meer in de rug....verkalking van de bloedvaten...dit viel allemaal onder de noemer "normaal" voor mijn leeftijd....goh ik heb daar een klein beetje mijn bedenkingen over...maar ik schiet niet in de stress, maar de pijn is er nog steeds...straks bellen voor een foto in het ziekenhuis...nu voor botontkalking.... :Stick Out Tongue:  woehaaaaaaaaaaa alles weten en wegstrepen zeg ik altijd....ondertussen bedacht ik vanmorgen tijdens de wandeling dat ik de arts in Staphorst wel kan gaan bellen ( speciale bottenkraker) voor een behandeling...hij is gespecialiseerd "mede" voor dystrofie en fibromyalgie....ik ben er 1 1/2 jaar geleden verscheidene keren geweest....ik ga er serieus over nadenken, want dit wil ik niet meer volhouden!!!! na de foto opnieuw na dokter en ga ik ook praten over pijnstillers, want op deze manier heb ik geen goed leven...ik heb mijn energie hard nodig voor mijzelf en mijn ouders en tante en de anderen!!! kortom...ik wil graag "energie"  :Big Grin: ...dit was het weer...dank lieverd....
Liefssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Een paar nachten weer beter geslapen met de dr vogel hulp erbij
En je voelt je gelijk n ander mens
Heb ook nog gefietst en gewandeld gisteren om mijn buikje een beetje weg te krijgen
Maar ik ben toch n pond weer aangekomen en heb door de weeks s avonds niet gesnackt wel toch nog een biertje gepakt (alc vrij)
Zal dat dan ook maar laten en alleen in t weekend dan maar
Mijn nieuwe broek kon ook nog maar net dicht met n elastiekje tussen de knoop en t knoopsgat...hmm,!!!!
Ga op n michelinvrouwtje lijken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Slingers voor verjaardag ofzo kan je halen bij AH, V&D, hema, action, blokker... kies er een  :Wink: 
Hoop dat je gauw weer in positiever vaarwater komt en het zonnetje voor jou snel weer gaat schijnen! Hele dikke knuffel!

@ Sietske,
Succes met volhouden en fijn dat het wat beter gaat  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Sjah normaal is een relatief begrip heh.... 
Hopelijk kan je snel terecht bij die bottenkraker zodat je je weer vlug beter voelt en komt er iets uit de foto voor botontkalking en bijbehorende oplossing!
Veel sterkte!

@ anMa,
Fijn dat je weer beter hebt geslapen, doet zoveel goed  :Smile: 
Je blijft bezig zo met pondjes  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Vandaag voel ik mij niet compleet... heb heerlijk gedroomd, maar had toch liever gehad dat de droom meer was dan een droom...

----------


## sietske763

Elisa, parel......
volgens mij gaat t niet zo goed bij jou.....ken je daar nu lang genoeg voor!!
hoop zo voor je dat het pijnprobleem opgelost kan worden, want dat gunnen we je zo...
en we gaan duimen voor een nieuwe bovenbuurman!
knuffel, lieverd!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Dank je lieverd....het duurt zolang allemaal...beetje heftig soms... :Frown:  maar enfin, je kent mij inderdaad wijffie...ik wil sneller resultaat maar dat kan natuurlijk niet...ik bedenk van alles maar ik moet gewoon maar wachten op de scan die ik morgen ga maken...daarna doorspreken met arts.....als er niets uit komt dan wil ik speciale pijnstillers voor fibromyalgie...."daarna" kan ik nadenken om die arts in Staphorst te bellen, want het kan best zo zijn dat er wat in die heup schuurt....kortom...tijd voor "actie" maar zoals iedereen wel weet moeten we af en toe "geduldig" zijn....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ik houd niet van wachten ..we zitten 1/3 van ons leven te wachten...in de wachtkamer, op uitslag, nieuws van dit en dat...en ga zo maar door...zo dat klinkt weer lekker hyper de pieper toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hahahahaha...."de pijn de baas" iedereen kent dat hier....soms wordt ik boos en dan bedenk ik gelijk wat ik moet slikken of kan ondernemen....pfffffffffffff ik denk niet aan iets ernstigs maar het probleem moet weg..maar het zit er al jaren....maar goed misschien dan toch slijtage, maar ik wil dingen graag beter weten!!! het begrijpen....wat gaan we er aan doen?.....ik heb vertrouwen en hou mijn koppie goed bij elkaar... :Embarrassment: .of anders een heeeeeeeeeeeele lekkere pijnstiller....
doeg mop....je hoort nog van mij...dank je wel....

Sterkte voor jou met je lichaam....Liefs Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth heel veel sterkte met de scan
Over een paar dagen is t weer achter de rug
maar dan weet je tenminste wel weer meer wat er aan de hand is
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Hopelijk heb je snel het resultaat van je scan, en wachten is inderdaad niet leuk daar word een mens zenuwachtig van, maar tijd brengt raad lieve dame  :Wink:   :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag na een paar dagen thuis zijn eindelijk een beetje uitgerust  :Smile:  Heb goed geslapen vannacht alleen mijn spiertjes zijn nog wat stijf, maar daar gaat straks de kinesist iets aan doen se  :Big Grin:  dat goed slapen kan een mens toch deugd doen hé. Fijne dag nog  :Wink:

----------


## perdaems

> In dit topic kan je kort beschrijven, hoe je je vandaag voelt, wat je gedaan hebt. Soms wil je soms even wat kwijt, maar niet in vol zinnen. Het kan leuk nieuws zijn, ook minder, iets wat je gedaan hebt, een korte vraag... 
> Brand maar los! 
> 
> _Kortom;_ _Vandaag voel ik me?_
> 
> Knuffel, 
> petra


Ik ben Marielle, ik voel me rot vandaag omdat ik as donderdag buisjes in mijn oor moet laten zetten. Ben heel erg bang .

groetjes Marielle

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja wachten is nooit leuk, zeker niet als het gaat om pijn te bestrijden of als je bepaald nieuws wil hebben om verder te geraken...
Hopen maar op het beste, wens je veel succes toe met geduldig zijn  :Smile: 
Was het leuk met je mams?

@ Dotito,
Goed slapen doet zeer deugt en fijn dat jij je rust weer hebt gehad  :Smile: 
Hopelijk viel het mee bij de kine!

@ Marielle,
Begrijpelijk dat je bang bent! Is alles goed uitgelegd en gaat er iemand met je mee die jij vertrouwt? Ik wens je heel veel sterkte toe! 

Vandaag voelde ik mij verre van goed, heb mijzelf weer voorbij gewandeld de afgelopen tijd, dus dat kreeg ik vandaag op mijn bord. Lichaam wilde niet met mij meewerken en mijn gedachten draaien op overtoeren... Morgen weer een nieuwe dag, hopelijk is die beter  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Goh Elisabeth,

Da's allemaal ook niet niks waar je momenteel mee zit. Ik kan mij best voorstellen dat af en toe de moed je in de schoenen zinkt.
Ik wil je vast veel succes wensen morgen met de scan en ik hoop nog meer voor jou dat ze iets voor je kunnen betekenen op het gebied van pijnbestrijding. Want pijn put uit. 
Jij hebt je energie hard nodig.
Jij klaagt niet gauw, dus je voelt je echt helemaal niet zo goed.  :Frown:  
Lieve Elisabeth, we voelen met je mee, sterkte meid.

@ Luuss, misschien maar eens even weer een pas op de plaats. We willen het vaak allemaal zo graag als het goed gaat. Maar doen dan soms weer teveel.
Even de batterij weer opladen.

@ Anma, 
Ik merk dat je ook niet zo lekker in je vel zit. Ben niet te streng voor jezelf. 
Succes. 

@ Do, hoe was het bij de kine? 
Fijn dat je leuke collega's hebt trouwens, dat is toch ook heel belangrijk.

Ik voel me moe. Soms loopt mijn hoofd over. Tijd om naar bed te gaan.  :Embarrassment: 
Morgen nieuwe dag, nieuwe ronde, nieuwe kansen. 

@ Neetje, ik hoop dat wij je hier een beetje moed kunnen geven. Hou vol, vandaag is het misschien helemaal niks, maar morgen kunnen er weer lichtpuntjes zijn. We denken aan je.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,

Fijn dat jij je ook wat beter voelt. Hou het goede gevoel vast.
Hardstikke goed van jou, waar je mee bezig bent.

----------


## dotito

@Luuss, Jo,


De kine is wat minder goed meegevallen ale niet dat niet deugd heeft gedaan, want hij heeft mijn spieren wel goed losgemaakt. Maar met gevolg dat ik vandaag enorm stijf  :EEK!:  ben en ik moet straks nog gaan werken  :EEK!:  en voel me vandaag dan ook nog moe. Tja een mens kan zich niet alle dagen goed voelen zeker. Voor de rest wel goed/lang geslapen ben om 11u gaan slapen tot 10 u vanmorgen dat is niet slecht hé. Gelukkig heb ik ook late's zodat ik toch af en toe is kan uitslapen  :Big Grin:   :Smile: 


@Elisa,

Sterkte met alles lieve Elisa,


En voor iedereen een hele fijne dag toegewenst!  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Hopenlijk is de stijfheid morgen een stuk minder. 
Fijn dat je goed geslapen hebt in ieder geval. Dat doet een mens deugd.  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jolanda,
Hopelijk heeft slapen geholpen met minder moe voelen... en ja herkenbaar dat soms het hoofd overloopt...

@ Do,
Oh als ik terugkom van kine heb ik soms ook dag erna spierpijn/stijf en dan daarna gaat het weer goed, dus ik hoop voor jou ook.
Ja allemaal hebben we wel eens een mindere dag, toch fijn dat jij wel goed geslapen hebt, scheelt enorm, werkze!

Vandaag voel ik mij fitter als gister. Had zondag 2 wassen gedaan, maandag shoppen/uit eten met vrienden, gister uitgeteld op bed gelegen, dus vandaag maar eens gekeken hoe het huis er hier bij lag na een week te zijn weggeweest. Nou schrok me dood, kon nogmaals 2 wassen doen, in de keuken leek de macaroni saus of weet ik wat het was ontploft want het zat overal dus de hele keuken maar schoongemaakt muv stofzuigen, afwas was maar half gedaan want was nog vies in de la (en dat terwijl we afwasmachine hebben, dus die draait nu voor een 2e keer vandaag), heb geprobeerd laptop te maken maar dat gaat niet dus die zal ik dan maar naar de winkel brengen en verder nu maar even niks doen. Heb wel genoeg gedaan en morgen is er weer een dag om verder te kuisen hier en wil mijzelf niet weer voorbij lopen  :Smile:

----------


## perdaems

Ik ben Marielle,

Is er iemand die al eens buisjes in de oor heeft gehad, en is het pijnlijk? Ik ben namelijk heel erg bang. Kan mij iemand helpen.Als ik iets fout doe op deze site laat het me maar gerust weten, want ik weet nog niet precies hoe het werkt.


Lieve groetjes Marielle

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Marielle,

http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...t=buisjes+oren en http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...t=buisjes+oren staat wel iets over buisjes in oren, zijn wel wat oudere posts/ervaringen, bij ziektes & aandoeningen en dan het gedeelte keel, neus en oor kan je eventueel een nieuw topic maken...
Hopelijk vind je daar wat je zoekt, heel veel sterkte, ga voor je duimen dat alles goed gaat!

Liefs Luuss  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

Parel.............waar ben je??
hoe was de scan?
niets voor jou om niet smorgens vroeg niet even wat te schrijven.....of na de scan....
denk aan je!!
liefsssssssssssssssss

bloeduitslagen vandaag gehad...veel te hoog chol.
snap er niets van.....was wel gestopt met de statines maar daarvoor in de plaats veel omega3-6-9, mager eten, afvallen en stoppen met roken....
was gestopt met statines vanwege de nare bijwerkingen, maar moet nu weer beginnen....en dat snap ik ook nog wel...was boven de 7,5 ws ben ik erfelijk belast..
als de statines weer klachten geven, mag ik een ander middel hebben (is natuurlijk duurder), dus daardoor eerst weer die goedkope rotzooi.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Wat jammer dat je cholesterol niet verlaagd is terwijl je zo je best gedaan hebt. Meer dan dit kun je niet doen. 
Ik hoop dat je niet te veel bijwerkingen hebt van de statines. Succes.

----------


## Raimun

:Confused:  :Frown:  :Confused: 

statines !!
hoe moet ik mij die voorstellen ?

----------


## sietske763

> @ Sietske,
> Wat jammer dat je cholesterol niet verlaagd is terwijl je zo je best gedaan hebt. Meer dan dit kun je niet doen. 
> Ik hoop dat je niet te veel bijwerkingen hebt van de statines. Succes.


nog erger Jo,
tis met bijna 4 punten gestegen......!!

----------


## sietske763

> statines !!
> hoe moet ik mij die voorstellen ?


uhhhhhhhhhh sereus?? :Confused:

----------


## jolanda27

> nog erger Jo,
> tis met bijna 4 punten gestegen......!!


@ Sietske,
Dat is echt heel naar. Maar snel een andere soort vragen dan die minder erge bijwerkingen heeft.  :EEK!: 
Vervelend nu je net zo lekker op dreef bent met alles. 
Houd de moed erin meid, je bent supergoed bezig.  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

lipitor schjnt de minste klachten te geven......maar ook daar is de stofnaam een of andere statine...en het merk ""lipitor"" moet je voor betalen

----------


## Raimun

> uhhhhhhhhhh sereus??


natuurlijk..!!  :Frown:  (ben nogal leergierig  :Wink:  )

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske....heb het gevonden ..( 'wij' waren te lui om op Wikipedia te zoeken )

Lees daar wel , dat er blijkbaar meer " bijwerkingen " zijn dan " goede werking "  :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden.... :Big Grin: 

Hoe gaat het met jullie? ik lees alweer van iedereen wat....rustig maar aan allemaal, we lopen de marathon zo te horen...effe dit doen en effe dat. :Wink: ..achterstand kun je niet op 1 dag inhalen...per dag een stapje doen als dit lukt....als ik energie heb dan ga ik als een bezetene door het huis heen en ik pak de auto en doe van alles en dan lig ik uiteindelijk op het einde van de dag "doodmoe" op de bank uit te blazen en te blussen... :Big Grin:  hahaha...idioot zeg ik dan tegen mijzelf.....

bedankt voor jullie leuke lieve bezorgde reactie's....gisterochtend moest ik al vroeg op pad voor de scan...het ging sneller dan ik dacht...daarna na verschillende winkels gegaan om eten te kopen voor mijzelf en mijn ouders en de hond van hun...die is ziek en valt enorm af....toen ik na uren weer thuiskwam ben ik gaan rusten...energie was compleet op....elke dag was en ben ik even druk....pfffffffffffff hahahahaha...de uitslag van de scan daarvoor kan ik terecht bij de huisarts...ik moet nog bellen dat zal ik straks doen...dus volgende week hoor ik het wel...ik ben "niet" bezorgd, maar ik wil de dingen "wel" weten! als hier niets uit komt en de pijn houd aan dan ga ik maar eens na een "erkende" kraker toe want deze kundige mensen kunnen veel bereiken....ik ben er al eens geweest...ook kan ik ten alle tijde terecht bij de Pijnbestrijding ( klopt Raimun)...ik had er een abonnement jaren terug, nu ga ik weinig er heen....alleen voor advies en raad en dat gaat goed....de uitslag was ik niet van onderste boven van de 1e rontgenfoto...ik denk er over na en als ik "echt" iets niet vertrouw dan blijf ik gaan naar de arts....dank voor jullie lieve reactie...soms praat ik er liever niet over, ik hoor graag hoe het met jullie gaat en met je gezin, en kinderen, en het werk, en het gezin, en bij jou Luuss, en hoe het gaat met jou Raimun en je andere ik...(knipoog) maar af en toe wil je elkaar begrijpen en dan kletst ik dus ook ff over mijzelf...lachen en meeleven met elkaar is een ondersteunend iets...we hebben het nodig toch om een beetje opgepept te worden? I Love It....bedankt lieve vrienden....

prettige dag....

Liefs Elisa  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Perdaems: Buisjes in de oren....ik kan mij voorstellen dat je het eng of spannend vindt en dat je huiverig bent voor wat er gaat gebeuren...vroeger deed men standaard veel buisjes bij jongeren in de oren als men er last van heeft...nu weet ik dat eigenlijk niet....
Luuss heeft al wat website's voor je aangeklikt..even lezen dus...

vandaag is de grote dag voor jou...maak je niet al te angstig en ongerust....de artsen weten wel wat ze gaan doen...het zal vreemd kunnen zijn of aanvoelen, ik weet dat niet, maar het went sneller dan je denkt....ik wens jou veel sterkte meid.....zenuwachtig zijn hoort erbij, dat heb ik ook als ze nieuwe dingen gaan doen waarvan je niet weet hoe dat zal zijn.....hou je haaks....
ik hoor graag van jou hoe het afgelopen is...zitten de buisjes erin? ze zijn maar heeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg klein....vertrouw op de arts dan komt het vast wel goed....toi toi toi....dagggggg

Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Jammer dat je te hoge chol hebt terwijl je er zo hard aan probeert te werken  :Frown:  Hopelijk heb je dit keer minder last van bijwerkingen...

@ Elisabeth,
Met energy over en/of dingen die moeten gebeuren loopt een mens zichzelf snel voorbij, we weten hier allemaal wel hoe dat is  :Embarrassment:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Je hebt groot gelijk dat je dingen wil uitsluiten en wilt weten, beter voor jezelf en kan je zoveel mogelijk rekening houden met wat wel en niet goed voor je is of voelt  :Smile: 
Lief dat je ondanks eigen dingen ook voor je ouders klaarstaat en een ieder (hier) die dat nodig heeft! 
Leven en medeleven is zeker belangrijk, wat dat aangaat zitten we hier wel goed  :Smile: 

Voel mij vandaag wel goed. Zal proberen rustig aan wat op te ruimen hier en een stofzuiger erdoor te halen... maar ik krijg nog een druk weekend dus zal mijn energie proberen te sparen voor ik maandag weer weinig kan... Ik mis een lief persoon, moet nog 7 weken wachten voor ik hem ga terugzien, wat duurt wachten ook lang...

----------


## Luuss0404

Ale voel mij toch niet zo goed meer, ben mijn weg kwijt en ga een goede vriend van mij zoooo missen  :Frown:  
Heb niks meer gedaan gekregen vandaag...

----------


## anMa

Ben vandaag weer lekker fit 
Ja vannacht goed geslapen met dr vogel pilletje
Vanavond neem ik weer geen meer want ik wil toch niet dat ik alleen maar slaap met pilletjes al zijn ze nog zo onschuldig
Kijk dan wel weer hoe t uitpakt

----------


## jolanda27

Behoorlijk shit. Sorry voor mijn uitdrukking. 
Mijn emoties spelen mij weer eens parten.  :EEK!:  :Frown: 
Bah, sensitief zijn is vaak een worsteling. 
Sorry voor mijn geklaag. Het huilen staat mij nader dan het lachen.  :Frown:

----------


## Raimun

Soms helpt 'n goede huilbui ..Jolanda :
..uitlaatklep..werkt ontspannend op de emoties ...
..druk van de ketel aflaten !!
evenals 'n '' godsdienstig schietgebedje ".. :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Soms helpt 'n goede huilbui ..Jolanda :
> ..uitlaatklep..werkt ontspannend op de emoties ...
> ..druk van de ketel aflaten !!
> evenals 'n '' godsdienstig schietgebedje "..


Raimun,
Jij bent een echte schat. Dank voor je bemoedigende woorden.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Heel veel sterkte met je zieke vriend die er ernstig aan toe is...ik leef met je mee lieverd...dikke knuffel... :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda: Sensitif zijn en meeleven met alles en iedereen is heel vermoeiend...soms gaat het een tijdje goed en dan mag je de draad weer "anders" leren oppakken...het is goed dat je het in de gaten hebt...ik wens je een goede dag toe...probeer je te ontspannen vandaag en sluit je even af!!! Liefsssss  :Wink: 

Raimun: statines heb je opgezocht? nou vadertje, "ik" weet het ook niet!!!! fijne dag en pas goed op jezelf en je andere ik  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeeeeee

vandaag voel ik mij "positief"....gisteren gebeurde er van alles....een dag vol emotie's....'s morgens en 's avonds was ik erg verdrietig...'s middags kwam er een dierbare vriendin die ik lang niet had gezien....Tofffffffffff....het verdriet om andere dierbare mensen raakt jezelf (mijzelf) en doet je beseffen wat u eigen allemaal meesleept in het hoofd en op de rug zullen we maar zeggen  :Frown: ....vandaag maar ik er een "mooie" dag van....het zonnetje komt waterig tevoorschijn...ik wil even genieten van deze dag...ik wil lachen....ik heb de radio al wat harder gezet om goed te horen en beweeg met mijn koppie mee op de maat van de muziek.... :Big Grin: ..bhody likt eens aan mijn voeten dus een trouwe vriend op de grond...hahahahahahaha...het Leven is complex, we moeten verder....vandaag wordt het hopenlijk fijn!!! ik sta er open voor....gisteravond nam ik tegen 01.30 uur een lekkere pil en een klein glaasje citroenbrandewijn en toen moest deze vrouw na bed toe....bekaf, en na een tijd was ik even in dromenland....zfffffffffffffffffff 
dag lieve vrienden....fijn weekend alvast....

Knuffels dan maar?  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Hopelijk kan jij ook slapen zonder de pilletjes!

@ Jolanda,
Ja soms niet fijn om sensitief te zijn, ben zelf ook een behoorlijke softy  :Wink: 
Gevoel eruit laten lucht op en dan even afsluiten, aan iets anders denken of iets anders doen en dan is er weer een dag  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ah fijn dat je lekker hebt kunnen bijkletsen met een dierbare vriendin! 
Ja we slepen allemaal wat mee in ons hoofd en ons hart, maakt ons wel tot wie we zijn  :Wink: 
Hopelijk heb jij vandaag een leuke dag, zonder al teveel zorgen! 

Vandaag voel ik mij; chaotisch in gevoel en gedachten, alles loopt door elkaar... hopelijk keert de rust snel terug, zal vanavond proberen alles van me af te dansen  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Laat ik om te beginnen jullie allemaal bedanken voor de steun, dat doet me zo enorm goed.

Er is veel gebeurd de laatste weken, moeilijke weken dus. Probleem is dat ik er niet over kan praten cq schrijven, aangezien ik daar onbedoeld een dierbaar persoon van haar privacy beroof en dat wil ik niet. Het is haar ding en wie ben ik om het op internet te vertellen. Maar het doet veel met me. Probleem is dat ik met de nieuwe wetgeving (ziekenfonds) mijn psychiater-aan-huis nog maar 1x per maand op bezoek mag krijgen en dan slechts een half uur. Ik kan heel goed praten met die man, zie hem nu meer als een vriend dan als 'n hulpverlener. Jullie zullen dus begrijpen dat ik nu weken blijf lopen met dingen die invloed hebben op mijn stemming. Normaal kwam deze psychiater elke dinsdag een uur met me praten. Ik kan mijn verhaal al weken niet meer kwijt, bouw mijn muur weer op en krop alles op (noodgedwongen).

Ook de fysio behandelingen zijn afgenomen vanwege het huidige zorgstelsel. Normaal werd ik 2x per week behandeld, nu mag ik slechts 1x in de 10 dagen. Kortom, psychische klachten, slechte gedachten, niet kunnen praten en veel lichamelijke pijn vanwege de vermindering van behandelingen.

Ik zak verder weg door dit alles. Slik mezelf suf van de medicatie, maar het slaat niet aan. Met pillen alleen kom ik er niet, dat is me wel duidelijk.

Ook is dit 'mijn zwakke' periode van het jaar waarmee ik op mijn ziel ben getrapt, en de kerst komt er weer aan, waar ik enorm tegenop zie. De bekende film ...............

Iedereen bedankt voor de lieve woorden, jullie zijn fijne mensen met het hart op de juiste plek en dit ook openlijk uitdragen op deze site.

Thnx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Neetje,  :Wink:  
bedankt voor je schrijven...het blijft een groot probleem als er veel bezuinigd wordt op hulp in allerlei vormen...allereerst de psychiater....waarom niet 1x per week...kun je dit niet via de huisarts regelen dat dit zo noodzakelijk is...er moeten toch uitzonderingsregels voor zijn? waarschijnlijk heb je dat al lang geprobeerd maar ik denk even met je mee.... :Big Grin: 

Fysiotherapie...zodra ik dat weer veel ga gebruiken dan ga ik naar de specialist van de pijnbestrijding en dan vraag ik of hij een brief wil schrijven voor behandelingen voor het gehele jaar...eerst zal ik dit weer gaan doen volgens de regels, en daarna op deze wijze omdat het chronisch is....dit heb ik jarennnnnnnnnnnn zo gedaan...een aanbevelingsbrief waarin je pijnen staan waar je voor behandeld wordt...handtekening erop en een vette stempel en dan kan dat zo door naar de verzekering, ook 1 formulier voor de fysio, en 1 kopie voor jezelf....ik weet niet of dit iets kan zijn voor jou?...ik ben er al een tijdje niet meer geweest maar ik denk er wel over na...."succes ermee" 

van al die toestanden wordt je niet vrolijker dat begrijp ik...de ene mens kan meer ventileren dan de ander...toch is het belangrijk om in deze moeilijke tijden toch je draai zien te vinden....je hoeft niet veel te doen maar elke dag wel iets.... :Smile:  als niets meer lukt is het dan een idee om je tijdelijk te laten opnemen?...dan krijg je elke dag hulp in de vorm van Psychiater, Fysiotherapie etc...maar enfin dat heb je misschien al eens gedaan...je hebt dieren...ja ook weer lastig.... :Embarrassment:  hou je haaks...misschien andere pijnstillers? meer ideeen heb ik niet meer...de put is leeg.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
tot slot wens ik je veel sterkte en kracht toe....het valt niet mee Neetje...hou je haaks lief mens....
Liefs en een dikke knuffel van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Een beetje nerveus
Heb wel goed geslapen 
Maar ik heb n afspraak gemaakt bij een pedicure ....voor t eerst
Mijn nagels groeien niet meer recht..snap niet hoe t kan en ze worden ook witter
Zou dat de leeftijd zijn?
Of misschien knip ik ze verkeerd?
Dus dan maar eens n proffessional( goed geschreven?) raadplegen
In mijn familie komen voetproblemen voor
Opa moeder broer hebben allemaal wat gehad aan hun voeten
Een geamputeerde voet de ander een paar tenen en ook nog knobbels van scheefgegroeide grote teen
Ik wil mijn voeten goed verzorgen zodat ik dat niet mee hoef te maken
Maar misschien is zoiets erfelijks niet te voorkomen ...weet t ook niet
Maar n pedicure lijkt me zo ook wel fijn 
Mijn dochter is er ook weleens geweest die vindt het daar heel goed.
Zij heeft een beroep waar ze veel moet lopen en staan in het ziekenhuis voor haar is t echt nodig voor mij meer n luxe.
Maar van alle nieuwe dingen word ik altijd n beetje zenuwachtig.

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve MC vrienden,

Zonet een beetje bijgelezen en ieder van ons heeft toch altijd zijn zonder zorgen/problemen/kwalen hé. Bij deze wens ik iedereen hier heel veel moed en sterkte toe waar nodig  :Embarrassment:  Apart reageren daar heb ik nu helaas geen tijd voor moet vanmiddag beginnen werken, en ik wil nog iets hebben aan mijn vrije middag dat begrijpen jullie wel  :Smile:  Voor de rest gaat het redelijk goed mij mij, alleen wel heel moe van het werken, en mijn rug is een beetje stijf, maar hopelijk komt dat straks wel goed. 

Hoe het mijn cortisol en mijn schildklier is gesteld weet ik niet, hoop dat het nu wat beter is met die waardes. Moet binnenkort naar de endocrinoloog se dus benieuwd? Weet je; ik denk er allemaal niet zoveel aan, je kan er toch niets aan veranderen. Zal blij  :Big Grin:  zijn dat het maandag is dan ben ik thuis en dinsdag ook  :Big Grin:  En volgende week heb ik mijn eerste loon na jaren  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  zal blij zijn!!!! En als ik thuis kom van een vermoeiende werkdag slaap ik meestal altijd een 2 tal uur moet/kan ik wel gebruiken  :Confused:  se. Kan altijd zo'n deugd doen dat slapen  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  gewoon zalig!



Gisteren was ik alleen wel boos geworden  :Mad:  ik had mijn uurrooster gekregen voor de maand oktober en wat stond er op dat ik 7 dagen na elkaar moest werken  :EEK!:  dan 1 dag terug en terug werken. Dat was de afspraak niet en ze hadden dat zowiezo eerst kunnen komen vragen of dat wel ging. Maar nee hier is je uurrooster, maar ik pik dat niet op dat vlak. Ik ben heel flexibel, en vriendelijk, en een harde werken, maar dit gaat mij boven mijn petje. Ik naar mijn hoofd ik zei van dit zal helaas niet gaan en dit was ook de afspraak niet! Ja maar, heb niemand anders weet je......zeg van ja maar dat is mijn probleem niet. Je kent bazen een beetje op je gemoed werken, maar daar heb ik al teveel ervaring in. Ik heb uitdrukkelijk en duidelijk gezegd dat ik geen 7 dagen na elkaar kan werken door mijn beperkingen>rug en dat ze er 1 dag moet afdoen. Trouwens ik doe genoeg uren dan afgesproken dus dat mag geen probleem vormen. Weet je altijd zo proberen en in begin zo u aftesten bij nieuwe personeelsleden tot hoever ze kunnen gaan, dat haat ik!!  :Mad:  Wil niet zeggen dat je nieuw bent dat je alles moet aanvaarden hé. Iedereen gelijk voor de wet! Ja dit moest normaal bij afreageerhoekje, maar ja se staat hier nu al. 



Fijne dag nog voor iedereen en jullie weten dat ik aan jullie denk hé  :Wink:  daaaaaaag 


Neetje sterkte hé man!!!

----------


## christel1

Maar Do toch, 7 dagen na elkaar moeten werken dat is echt onmenselijk te noemen, zeker als je al rugproblemen en gezondheidsproblemen hebt. 
Ik vond het al zwaar toen ik nog geen rugklachten ofzo had, ik had ook zo'n baas die je na 7 nachten (eindigen op maandagochtend) en de dinsdag mocht je al voor 7 lates beginnen, met 2 kinderen en een huishouden en gescheiden kon ik dat ook niet aan hoor en heb hem dat ook eens ferm duidelijk gemaakt. 
Ik zal je nog een PB sturen ivm mijn facetinfiltratie die ze gaan doen op 5 oktober... 
Moed houden hoor en voldoende bijslapen als je kan want je zal het echt nodig hebben. 
Dikke knuffel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Schandalig dat de planner dat plan van werken heeft opgesteld van 7 dagen....echt te gek voor woorden  :Mad:  gelukkig ben jij een vrouw die het klappen van de zweep al kent en heb je er werk van gemaakt....Goed zo!!!! voor je eigen opkomen...opzouten met die mensen, het is altijd hetzelfde gelazer met dat werk....ik zie dat bij een vriend van mij....mond opendoen en niet accepteren....ik ben trots op je...hahahaha "echt"...en nu maar genieten straks van de maandag en dinsdag en je 1e "echte" salaris....Apart gevoel he?  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Smile: 
prettige zondag.....

Liefsssssssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Mijn voeten zijn ervan opgeknapt 
Ze zijn mooier om te zien en de nagels ook
Ik had bijna geen eelt voor iemand van mijn leeftijd
Maar ik loop dan ook nooit op blote voeten
Een nadeel ze heeft een beetje in mijn middelste teen geknipt die bloede nog een beetje vanmorgen
Dan hoop ik maar dat ik er geen last van ga krijgen dat t snel geneest
Moet ik er nu wel of geen pleister op doen?
Als ik de pleister eraf haal gaat t weer open t is maar n piepklein wondje maar toch ben ik er niet gerust op misschien moet ik maar 2 sokken op elkaar aan doen ipv n pleister

----------


## dotito

anMa,

Als dat een klein wondje is moet je er geen pleister opdoen een beetje ontsmetten meer moet dat niet zijn. Is altijd best dat zo'n klein wondje laat luchten. Altijd wel plezant  :Big Grin:  dat je voeten er mooi en verzorgd uitzien  :Big Grin:  Zou er iets van krijgen van mensen met onverzorgde voeten brr.... :Confused:  geniet er maar van  :Wink: 


@Elisa, Christel,


Ja ik heb me in ieder geval niet laten doen klaar en duidelijk, maar wel beleefd heb ik mijn zegje gedaan. Die denken dat ik de hulk ben zeker..... :EEK!:  dit kan mijn lichaam gewoon niet aan en dit wil ik ook niet "punt"!! Ze hebben ondertussen al een ander slachtoffer gevonden zo ik heb mijn dagje ertussen toch gekregen  :Smile:  En morgen en dinsdag thuis yeh.... :Stick Out Tongue:  


Ja en als je kleine kinderen hebt heb je nog meer zorgen aan je hoofd. Gelukkig is die tijd bij mij al een tijdje voorbij. Niet dat ik geen rekening met mijn dochter moet houden, maar dat is toch anders. Gisteren ben ik als een blok in slaap gevallen ben om 23.55 u gaan slapen tot 10.30 vanmorgen dat is niet slecht hé. Alleen wat opgestaan met stijfheid aan mijn rug, hopelijk trekt dat wat weg in de loop van de dag. Moet wel zeggen zo terug in shiften gaan werken is wel niet te onderschatten hoor. Dan vroeg naar bed dan laat naar bed. Met de vroege heb ik altijd problemen, hopelijk betert dat met de tijd. 


fijne zondag toegewenst!  :Wink: 


veel liefssssssss terug  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Ja erg krom dat er zo gesneden wordt in hulp die mensen zo hard nodig hebben en dat terwijl de bobos meer salaris enzo krijgen! :@
Hopelijk heb je wat aan Elisabeth haar tips en kan je anders je psych niet mailen? Mijn broer en ik mailden zijn psych en zij schreef dat niet op als uren, dus misschien dat dat ook kan voor jou?
Kan je niet met iemand gaan zwemmen? Is ook goed voor je lichaam en geest  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte voor de komende tijd! 

@ Elisabeth,
Lief hoe jij altijd met iedereen meedenkt!
Wel ook voor jezelf zorgen he  :Smile: 

@ anMa,
Fijn dat het meeviel bij de pedicure  :Smile: 
Ja wondje gewoon laten luchten is beste en met beetje ontsmettingsmiddel zoals Do zegt...

@ Do,
He vervelend dat ze je 7 dagen hebben ingepland en goed dat je er wat van gezegd hebt! Afspraak is afspraak en ik neem aan dat ze je niet graag in de ziektewet willen hebben, dus fijn dat ze een ander hebben ingepland!
Zal vast beteren met de tijd  :Smile: 
Zorg goed voor uzelf he!

@ Christel,
Wens jou veel succes en sterkte voor 5 oktober...
Hopelijk is alles goed bij jou/jullie verder  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij fantastisch! 
Ondanks de ongeregeldheden in mijn dorp van vrijdag (Haren, voor een dag lang wereldnieuws op alle NL zenders, Belgisch nieuws, BBC, CNN, channel4 en internet) heb ik een super weekend gehad. Vrijdag leuk openingsfeest gehad en bij een vriend gelogeerd, daar goede gesprek mee gehad, voelde mij eindelijk weer terug NL'er en weeer een beetje meer thuis. Zaterdag was beste vriendin hier, gister lekker bijgekomen en vandaag is het kuisdag/schoonmaakdag  :Smile: 
Echter als mevrouw ongeduld zijnde, heb mijn weekje naar belgie die in nov zou plaatsvinden verplaatst naar as donderdag  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  Ik miste hem zo en kon echt niet langer wachten, dus zal dan maar mijn hart volgen...

----------


## anMa

Beetje moe. Eigen schuld. 
Heb de ipad al n paar keer mee naar bed genomen
Ging ik the tudors kijken op you tube en dan kan ik niet stoppen 
Nog maar n aflevering en nog een enz.
Ook gtst en the bold and the beautiful......ahhh waarom kan ik t niet laten
T is een echte verslaving geworden

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat kan jou die verslaving schelen. :Stick Out Tongue: ..je bent binnenshuis en je hoeft er niet meer voor te betalen....hahahahaha...geniet er maar even van, je hebt het waarschijnlijk nodig.....
sterkte hoor....

Luuss: hey lekker ding...laat de liefde maar door je aderen vloeien, daar wordt je Happy en blij van en dat is heeeeeeeeeeeeel goed voor je....ik ben heel blij voor jou...PLUK de mooie dagen die je gegund zijn in Belgie.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Edu Andriesen

Hebben jullie al eens gekeken naar de mogelijkheid om te ontstressen via Voetreflexologie?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Ja soms zit je ergens zo in dat je wil weten hoe het afloopt  :Wink:  
Je bent thuis en je lichaam krijgt in elk geval rust tijdens series kijken  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Dankje schattie, zal ik zeker doen  :Smile: 

@ Edu,
Ehm dit is vandaag voel ik me, waar iedereen lekker zijn/haar ei kwijt kan... er is wel een topic voor stress en voeten elders, daar deze tip beter  :Smile:  Toch bedankt.

Vandaag voel ik mij fitter, want ik heb eindelijk een nacht doorgeslapen en uitgeslapen en daardoor ook weer meer rust in mijn hoofdje... jammer dat ik donderdag thuis nodig ben, dus dan maar vrijdag naar belgie...

----------


## Neetje

Gisteren 2 kiezen laten trekken door de kaakchirurg in het ziekenhuis, vandaag fysio gehad, thuiszorg gehad en eindelijk weer eens gepraat met mijn thuis-psychiater. Ik heb hem verteld dat 1x per maand niet werkt, hij gaat in overleg met mijn andere psychiater die over de medicatie gaat, want hij vindt ook dat het te weinig is om mij van de opgelopen trauma's af te helpen. Zijn woorden: "Het heeft tijd nodig, je bent je vertrouwen kwijt in anderen omdat 'ze' misbruik van je heeft gemaakt en het is volstrekt logisch dat je dat gevoel van wantrouwen en angsten niet zomaar kwijt bent, je komt van heel ver".

Over 14 dagen ... 14 dagen mag ik pas weer een fysio behandeling krijgen, duurt te lang.

Ik ben moe van 'n drukke dag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Neetje: sterkte met de pijn na het trekken van 2 kiezen...geen pretje  :Wink: 
wat je fysio betreft, ik weet "niet" waarom je niet meer krijgt dan 1x per week....wat is de werkelijke reden eigenlijk? hoelang wordt jij al behandeld? is het chronisch dan kan het anders!!!!! hou vol, je moet het er schijnbaar mee doen....niet leuk en fijn dat begrijp ik !!!!  :Smile:  moe mag je zijn na een drukke dag....probeer lekker uit te rusten...bedenk iets leuks voor jezelf waar je "blij" van wordt....dat kunnen kleine dingen zijn...
Prettige dag en kijk vooruit lieve Neetje...het valt je zwaar maar soms gaan dingen zo....we kunnen helaas niet alles ombuigen....daggggggggggggg, Knuffel dan maar weer.... :Big Grin: 

Luuss: ach wat jammer dat je n u pas 1 dag later na Belgie kan gaan....
goede reis alvast, pas goed op jezelf, en zorg ervoor dat niemand je van de sokken rijdt...omarm het Leven en Pluk de dag ennnn je Lieffie....Kus  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edu: voetreflex lijkt mij inderdaad zeer heilzaam....maar omdat aan alles een prijskaartje hangt ga ik er niet zonder reden heen eigenlijk...niet werken en een uitkering krijgen betekent voor veel mensen : goed opletten...niet zomaar geld uitgeven...soms moet een mens keuzes maken, dat neemt niet weg dat als er problemen zijn je soms "wel" geld moet uitgeven aan iets nuttigs, voor je lichaam.. :Wink: ..wel interessant dat je bepaalde dingen hebt onderzocht....ik zal het eens lezen!!!! dank je wel, en een prettige dag... 

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Hallo neetje
Omdat ik voor jou wens dat je niet teveel napijn zult hebben
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Hopelijk heb je niet teveel pijn van getrokken kiezen, kan je er niet bijgebruiken...
Fijn dat de thuis-psych gaat proberen te regelen dat je vaker hulp krijgt, ik hoop echt dat het gaat lukken!
Begrijpelijk dat je moe bent na zulke dagen, neem je rust en zoals Elisabeth zegt, probeer aan iets leuks te denken of iets leuks/ontspannends te doen...
Veel sterkte en positiefs gewenst!

@ Elisabeth,
Lol, ik zal wel een goede reis hebben en op mijzelf passen hoor  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik mij wel goed. Lekker geslapen, alleen denk dat relax dagje niet doorgaat, beste vriendin zou me bellen over hoe en wat als ze wakker is... normaal nemen we de 11 uur trein zodat we baantjes kunnen trekken binnen want buiten lijkt me met dit grijze koude weer niet je van het...

----------


## Neetje

Thnx dames, de na-pijn is helaas erger dan maandagavond, toen was de verdoving uitgewerkt en had ik geen last. Ik heb oplosbaar ibuprofen 600 mg, maar die onderdrukt de 'kiespijn' niet. Als ik morgen nog zoveel last heb ga ik de tandarts bellen.



@luus ... zwemmen is leuk, ik deed het ook vaak, die baantjes. Maar ik vond het saai, was ook 1 van de jongsten  :Big Grin: 

Sterkte aan n ieder die vandaag worstelt met zijn/haar problemen op elk gebied.

----------


## christel1

Ietsjes rustiger dan gisteren, heb de jongens hier eens ferm op hun plaats gezet. 
Als zij denken dat ik de zolderkamer in mijn eentje ga afwerken dan hebben ze wel verkeerd gedacht... Heb dus alle frustraties eens losgelaten en er zaten er hier 2 te kijken of dat de wereld verging. Ik ben wel goed en braaf maar niet gek, dus ja se, nu zullen ze het wel begrepen hebben...

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik mij heel heel moe heb de vroege gehad en was een drukke werkdag, ik geraakte vanmorgen er niet goed uit pff..... Moest dan ook nog wat inkopen doen voor vanavond want mijn ventje heeft de late. Ben echt bekaf dat word eten en straks vroeg bedje in. Gelukkig heb ik morgen de late zodat ik wat kan uitslapen  :Smile: 



Fijne avond nog  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: goh jammer dat je zwemmen waarschijnlijk niet doorgaat...je vriendin slaapt een gat in de dag "lijkt" het wel...hmmm voortaan anders afspreken.... :Big Grin:  maar je gaat lekker naar vriendlief toe...Jippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Zaliggggggg, je Hart zal al sneller kloppen als je onderweg bent.... :Big Grin:  echt tof voor je....dag snoes....

Christel: Goed zo wijffie...je kan "niet" alles alleen doen, het werd tijd dat er wat taken verdeeld worden want "jij" zit wel met een heel zeer lijf!!!! koppen dicht en luisteren en dan gaan ze er wel wat aan doen.. :Wink: ..succes..het moet mooi worden de zolderkamer...fijne dag mop....

Dootje: Hallo zombievrouw...valt niet mee he, tjonge wat is dat afzien dat werk...heel leuk maar het lichaam moet enorm wennen en misschien went het wel nooit meer...
sterkte lieverd, ik hoop dat je een beetje goed hebt kunnen slapen...liefsss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Lieve vriend, het is zeer akelig als de pijn de overhand krijgt in je mond....
ibuprofen 600 mg...hoeveel mag je er per dag hebben? misschien kun je dan 's nachts nog eens 2 paracetamollen van 500 mg slikken, maar dan moet je wel de wekker zetten...

Ik begrijp je pijn want ik deed dat ook!!!! niets hielp...wel heb ik een coolpacking uit de vriezer op mijn zere kaak gedaan...ik deed er een tissue tussen want je mag het niet zomaar op je blote vel doen, er tegen aan houden...om de paar uur deed ik dat....
als het "niet" verdwijnt deze enorme pijn zoals jij dat aangeeft dan is het goed als de tandarts of de kaakchirurg er na kijkt...er kan wel een ontsteking zitten en soms kunnen ze de zere plek voorzichtig bespuiten met 1 of ander spulletje...ik ging na de weekenddienst want de nood was zeer "hoog" en dat heb jij ook zo te horen....brrrrrrrrrrrr  :Frown: .....

Heel veel sterkte Neetje...pijn is verschrikkelijk....laat je even weten hoe het gegaan is?....
Hele dikke knuffel van mij...Elisabeth.... hou je haaks he? doe een sjaal om als je op de tomos zit....voorzichtig maar..... :Wink:   :Smile: .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Jammer dat de napijn erger is  :Frown: 
Kan je dan niet met een vriend of vriendin lekker gaan zwemmen, ik herken het wel hoor, mijn beste vriendin en ik zijn ook altijd de jongsten in het bantjes trek bad  :Wink: 

@ Christel,
Goed van je lieverd dat je de jongens op hun plek hebt gezet! Hopelijk helpen ze vanaf nu ook wat meer mee met allerlei klusjes!

@ Do,
Rust lekker uit, heb jij wel verdiend na hard werken en alle andere dingen die jij erbij doet!

@ Elisabeth,
Hoe is het met jou lieffie?

Vandaag voel ik me goed  :Smile: 
Ik heb heerlijk geslapen, ik heb gister een leuke productieve dag gehad en vandaag zal ook leuk en productief worden... nog 1 nachtje en dan zal ik in Belgie zijn dus dat stemt mij hoe dan ook positief!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Heb de kaakchirurg net gebeld en kan morgenochtend half 9 terecht. Ik mag maar 3 zakjes per dag, maar gisteren moest ik er wel 4 nemen, dat resulteerde dus in 2x rennen naar het toilet van de buikpijn. Dus nog ff op mijn tanden bijten.

----------


## sietske763

oh................die brufen-bruis smaakt zoooooo lekker!!!!!
mijn vriendin en ik vroegen eerder(!!!!jaren!!) wel eens aan elkaar';
""zullen we koffie of een bruisje drinken........en het werd toen altijd een bruisje....)

sterkte Neetje!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ik begrijp het....hahahahahaha mafketel....het smaakt naar citroen meen ik....goede keuze.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Neetje

Ik mag het niet meer, t smaakte erg lekker, maar heb nu diclofenac met paracetamol coffeine en moet spoelen met zoutwater. Word schijtziek van de pijn ... volgens de kaakchirurg moet ik geduld hebben

----------


## sietske763

@ Neetje....
wat was de oorzaak van de pijn??
en waarom geen bruis meer??
diclo is ook hartstikke slecht......

----------


## Neetje

De pijn is gewoon veroorzaakt door het trekken van die 2 kiezen naast elkaar. Het hoort bij het genezingsproces. De tanden die ernaast zitten voel ik bonken, zij vergeleek het met het trekken van n verstandskies, dan heb je ook reactie op andere tanden eromheen. De diclofenac is 'n ontstekings remmer dus dan maar zo. Me kaak is beurs, maar nog niet ontstoken.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij niet meer compleet.....

Wat is nu het geval...de Koningspoedel van mijn ouders Jasmijn genaamd was al sinds half juli ziek...we zijn 3x na de dierenkliniek gegaan...ze kreeg medicijnen en het leek of ze iets opknapte...van de week heeft mijn zus de hond in huis genomen omdat mijn ouders op dat moment niet goed meer voor haar konden zorgen omdat ze moest overgeven en al weken aan de diarree was.....heel zielig....gistermiddag zou ik met mijn zus naar de dierenkliniek gaan voor een echo toen ze 's morgens toch wel heel ziek werd....toen ik daar aankwam begroette Jasmijn mij vrolijk alsof er niets aan de hand was.... :Embarrassment:  maar de schijn bedriegt....we gingen op pad met zijn 3-en...mijn mams, mijn zus en ik en Jasmijn op de achterbank in mijn eigen auto....bij de dierenkliniek hebben we in goed overleg besloten om Jasmijn te laten inslapen want er was eigenlijk geen optie meer en de hond is te ziek....
de 1e injectie moest in de spier gespoten worden en het dier kermde het uit...het was hartverscheurend om te zien.... :Frown:  daarna viel ze in slaap door de narcose en de arts ging de deur uit zodat wij haar konden koesteren en strelen.... :Wink:  vervolgens kwam de arts terug en gaf haar de laatste injectie en toen was het snel bekeken.....
we reden in gedachten terug naar huis....onze lieve immer vrolijke Jasmijn is er niet meer....thuis aangekomen zat paps te wachten.....door de Parkinson ging hij niet mee...het huis is leeg zonder hond....wat kun je gigantisch gehecht raken aan zo'n geweldig huisdier....ik hoef jullie niets te vertellen...we kennen het immers allemaal, maar ik zal er "nooit" aan wennen.....volgende week wordt ze begraven op een prachtige begraafplaats in Dalfsen...het gemis is groot...maar Jasmijn heeft rust...we moeten even wennen aan het idee dat ze er niet meer is....ik ben gewoon ontroerd en verdrietig maar dat hoort erbij....ze kon fantastisch leuk spelen met mijn hondje Bhody...het is goed!!!!  :Embarrassment: 
ik voel mij even niet meer compleet... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

@ neetje. Heel veel sterkte wat naar voor jou dat je met zoveel pijn zit
Hoop dat de dagen snel voorbij gaan dan ben je er weer van af houd vol

@ élisabeth wat n zielig verhaal van jullie hond.
Daarom neem ik toch liever ook geen diertje meer dat willen wij nooit meer
Meemaken sterkte gewenst

Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth,
Wat naar, ik begrijp je gevoelens héél goed. Het is ineens té vlug gegaan. Natuurlijk mis je Jasmijn heel erg en je ouders ook natuurlijk.  :Frown: 
Het is altijd akelig als je van je trouwe viervoeter afscheid moet nemen. Ik weet er alles van, heb het al drie keer meegemaakt.
Veel sterkte meid, liefs. 

@ Neetje, dat valt vies tegen dat trekken van je tanden. Gelukkig is het niet ontstoken. Ik hoop dat de pijn snel minder wordt, tandpijn of weerpijn zoals wij ook wel zeggen is naar.

Wens iedereen een fijne zondag. De zon schijnt lekker.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij iets rustiger dan voorheen... :Embarrassment: 

Afgelopen maandag is mijn geliefde hond Jasmijn begrafen in Dalfsen..mooi he Sietske?
ik reed er heen om te zien of alles in orde is en heb er winter viooltjes geplant en er wat andere leuke dingen neergezet om het een vriendelijke uitstraling te geven...kaarssenstandaard erin gezet en het waxinelichtje laten branden, het was vredig.... :Wink:  gistermorgen ben ik er met mijn vader heen gegaan en met mijn jongere zusje...mijn mams en andere zus konden het nog niet opbrengen om te gaan, het is goed...dat begrijp ik wel...ik moet er juist "wel" heen! de rollator uit de auto gehaald en zo kon mijn vader even zien waar ze lag...inmiddels begon het al behoorlijk te regenen maar het deerde ons niet...een zonnetje was fijner geweest maar ach we hebben niet alles in de hand he?  :Smile:  's middags ging ik rusten want door een ander medicijn wat ik gekregen heb wordt het lichaam minder stijf en vermindert de pijn....het was nodig want het lichaam stond al maanden stijf van de pijn en de stress... :Big Grin:  

gistermiddag heb ik een samenvatting gemaakt van meerdere a 4-tjes...en deze uitgewerkt op de pc..dit ging over het verloop en de ziekte van de hond Jasmijn van mijn ouders...ik ben er uren mee bezig geweest wat er allemaal gebeurd is want ik wilde het in kaart brengen voor ons allemaal en voor mijn ouders omdat hun geheugen een stuk afneemt. zo kunnen we allen het nog eens rustig overlezen...nadat dit was gebeurd kwam er een bepaald gevoel van "rust" over mij heen....het was goed....het knagende gevoel om het verlies van Jasmijn zal op den duur verdwijnen...het klinkt bijna belachelijk maar je voelt je gewoon niet compleet meer...er is je iets afgenomen wat je dierbaar is....
toen ik de huiskamer gister voor het eerst weer inliep bij mijn ouders was het ongewoon stil...mijn keel kneep samen van verdriet....hoe lang duurt dit nog...maar ik besef dat het even een tijdje gaat duren....het hoort bij het " Leven " 11 jaar was zij onze huisvriendin en daar heb ik intens van genoten...het is goed zo ! ik heb gedaan naar vermogen wat ik kon doen voor haar, en nu komt er een stukje rust tot mij....

fijne Dierendag allemaal....ook Bhody mijn hondje vraagt aandacht.. :Stick Out Tongue: ..een knuffel en aai voor jullie huisdieren....al iets lekkers gekocht of een leuk speeltje misschien? ach iets meer aandacht aan het dier besteden is ook al fijn toch? het gaat om het gevoel.... :Big Grin: 
Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ook van mij heel veel sterkte toegewenst lieve Elisa, ja een dier verliezen doet altijd pijn  :Frown:  maar wetende diep in je hart dat het misschien beter zo is voor het hondje. Fijn dat je je toch al iets beter/rustiger voelt vandaag, denk aan je!!! :Embarrassment:  dikke knuffel x


@Neetje,

Hopelijk gaat het al iets beter met de pijn?  :Wink: 



Vandaag ben ik een dagje thuis en daar ben ik wel blij om  :Big Grin:   :Smile:  Maar vandaag voel ik me ook moe van werken mijn lichaam moet heel veel recupereren. En moet een van de dagen dan ook tante rooske krijgen pff.... :Frown:  zie het niet zitten om zo te gaan werken. Ben gisteren naar de huisarts geweest voor mijn medicatie en heb ineens een lichte pil gevraagd om eens te proberen. Weet ge een pil nemen is wel niet goed, maar wat moet een mens doen  :Confused:  in mijn geval ik bloed als een rund zo kan ik toch niet gaan werken????? veel keuze heb ik niet!!! Hopelijk neemt de pijn/hevige bloedingen daar mee weg? Is echt een ramp op dat vlak!


Voor de rest hoe ik me voel tja mijn rugpijn is op en af soms gaat het en soms verbijt ik de pijn. Maar volgens mij met te gaan werken en door in beweging te blijven is de pijn dragelijk, gelukkig maar. En ja voor de rest als ik een mindere goede dag heb probeer ik die door te komen, en als ik thuis kom ga ik dan even in mijn bedje/zetel liggen. Doet wel deugd dan se  :Big Grin:  een uurtje de oogjes sluiten. Van de week ook lag even in de zetel mijn ventje zei gaan we wat tv kijken was nog geen negen uur en na een kwartier was ik al vertrokken in dromenland  :Stick Out Tongue:  op dat vlak is mijn slaap wel verbeterd en daar ben ik wel blij om. Wat wil je nu met al dat werken. 



Voor de rest wil ik iedereen heel veel liefs/sterkte/kracht toewensen waar nodig is..........

ik denk aan jullie  :Smile: 



fijne dag nog  :Wink:

----------


## witkop

Vandaag voel ik me hoopvol
Hoopvol in de vorm dat ik hoop dat de chemo alsnog werkt bij mijn hond raiza

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
He vervelend dat je geduld moet hebben en dat de kaakchirurg niet meer wou of kon doen!
Wel een beetje vreemd, ze hebben mijn verstandskiezen ook getrokken en daar had ik maar 1 of 2 dagen last van toen en bij een vriend van mij zijn tanden getrokken en een abces weggehaald en die had minder dan een week pijn, naja hopelijk is het voor jou ook vlug genezen...
Hopelijk trekt de pijn snel weg met de andere pijnstillers en is het dan snel over!
Sterkte!

@ Sietske,
Lol, ik zou toch voor thee zijn gegaan  :Wink: 

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat jullie erbij waren toen Jasmijn werd ingeslapen en goed dat je alles op papier hebt gezet, heb je het van je af kunnen schrijven en daarmee ook opheldering voor je ouders gebracht...
Een dier verliezen is nooit leuk en altijd de eerste tijd is er dat gevoel van leegte en gemis, maar dat gaat vanzelf veranderen... en dalfsen is zeker een mooie plek!
Veel sterkte voor de komende tijd!

@ anMa,
Ik heb menig dier verloren en veel verdriet gehad, maar ik kan toch niet zonder hoor, wel knap dat jullie die beslissing genomen hebben  :Smile: 

@ Jolanda,
Lekker genoten van de zonnige zondag?

@ Dotito,
Ja fijn heh een dagje vrij en ook goed dat jij weer lekker kan slapen!
Hopelijk heb je geen bijwerkingen van die lichte pil en heb je niet teveel pijn aan je rug...
Werkze en zorg goed voor jezelf liverd!

@ witkop,
Ik hoop met je mee dat de chemo gaat werken bij je hond, heel veel sterkte en positiviteit gewenst!

Vandaag voel ik mij verliefd/geliefd/blij/beetje melancholisch  :Smile: 
Het is fijn hier in belgie en dames de kaarsjes hebben geholpen hoor, liefde is sterker geworden van beide kanten  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile: 
Ik zie er alleen tegen op om morgen terug te moeten gaan  :Frown:

----------


## anMa

@luus. Eigenlijk kan ik ook niet zonder want ik voel nog steeds een gemis
Heel mijn leven heb ik altijd dieren gehad dus dat is heel erg wennen
Maar het hondje van mijn dochter komt weleens logeren en ik zorg voor de poes van de buren als ze eens weggaan en die zit tegenwoordig voor mijn voordeur in het zonnetje
Tussen mijn bloemen in de voortuin maar die komt niet binnen zoals de andere buurkat dat altijd deed
Ja ik heb gelukkig nog wel vissen
En duifjes in de tuin en mussen die ik altijd brood voer


Gisteravond had ik heel erge hoofdpijn en oorpijn en kiespijn. Toen ik niet kon slapen nam ik n paracetamol en toen sliep ik weer gemakkelijk in
Had 2 dagen geen dr vogelpilletje genomen t zal toch niet zo zijn dat t ontwenning is?
Heb t nog niet eerder nmeegemaakt dus t zal wel gewoon ns n hoofdpijntje zijn geweest
Waarschijnlijk ook van stress
Ik had gisteren voor t eerst weer in de auto gereden na 2 jaar niet 
2 jaar geleden had ik n paar lessen gehad en de instructeur vond het allemaal prima behalve het parkeren en dat ging gisteren ook niet zo heel erg goed haha
Mijn man zat naast me en was erg lief hij heeft me niet uitgelachen 

Daarvoor had ik 17 jaar niet meer gereden dus t was wel n beetje spannend
Weet niet of ik t vandaag weer durf. Op vrijdag is t altijd drukker op t parkeerterrein bij de super...
T is zo zonde van mijn rijbewijs als ik er niks mee doe...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa: 

Akelig van je hoofdpijn en de rest, maar je hebt het goed opgelost...hoppa een para erin!!! afkicken van Dr Vogel...nee dat lijkt mij niet, maar wees niet te streng voor jezelf..je mag best iets slikken als je het nodig hebt...ook ik stop wel eens met middelen van Vogel om daarna het weer gewoon te gaan slikken!!! geen punt..... :Big Grin: 

Ik vindt het bijzonder "knap" van jou dat je de draad weer opneemt met autorijden....heel moedig, ga zo door..... :Wink:  de wegen worden voller en dat is echt wennen....rijdt elke week een stukje verder of zoek zo af en toe de drukte eens op...niets forceren, je moet je eerst op je gemakkie voelen....wat betreft parkeren...."IK" rijdt het liefst zo een parkeervak in, ...inparkeren gaat mij niet goed af...ik moet dat wel 3x doen soms...pfffffffffff, maar verder ben ik behoorlijk handig...pootje op het gas en als een idioot links en rechts blijven kijken want elke aanstormende aso op de snelweg met zijn perdure en snelle bolides hangen achter je aan als je (ik) dan wilt inhalen...ze drijven je bijna vd weg...niet getreurd...ik druk gewoon de alarmknoppen in en gniffel om die stakkers...hahahahaha
hey dame...ga zo door, fantastisch dat je het doet....je man zal zeker trots op je zijn, en lachen mag al helemaal niet anders geef je hem gewoon een klap voor zijn koppie of voor straf minder "lekker" eten!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeee

fijne dag gewenst....

Liefs Elisa.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag lijkt het een zonnige herfstdag te worden....ik wil er van genieten dus ga ik misschien vanmiddag nog wel even het bos in met Bhody  :Big Grin:  de stapels met papierwerk moeten nodig eens opgeruimd worden, maar ja dat kan ook wel als de regentijd komt...alhoewel elke dag iets doen niet verkeerd zou zijn...verder niets meer te melden...
ik voel mij redelijk, en ik wordt blij van dit weer...gezellig...laat Sinterklaas maar komen....(grapje) de pepernoten en al het lekkers bedoel ik!!!  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
dagggggggg gezellige dag met minder pijn voor iedereen....
succes en sterkte met alles wat een mens mee mag maken...

Liefs... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Best wel vrolijk en goed uitgeslapen had de ipad beneden gelaten en sliep bijna...(half12)toen opeens herinnerde ik me dat mijn mobieltje nog aan t infuus lag
Dus ik weer naar beneden en weer wakkerder terug in bed ..wonder boven wonder...ik sliep snel weer in
Tot half 2 toen kwam mannetje op zijn normale tijd naar bed. En toch kon ik weer verder slapen tot 7 uur vanmorgen ben tot 9 uur blijven uitslapen soezen 
Vanavond ga ik weer zonder ipad moet afkicken. Van mijzelf
Kan niet wachten tot de klok weer op normale. Dus wintertijd wordt gezet .
Hondje yzah is weer aan t logeren en had mijn breiwerk gemold!
Opnieuw beginnen dus. Gelukkig had ik nog maar 5 cm gebreid

----------


## anMa

> Vandaag lijkt het een zonnige herfstdag te worden....ik wil er van genieten dus ga ik misschien vanmiddag nog wel even het bos in met Bhody  de stapels met papierwerk moeten nodig eens opgeruimd worden, maar ja dat kan ook wel als de regentijd komt...alhoewel elke dag iets doen niet verkeerd zou zijn...verder niets meer te melden...
> ik voel mij redelijk, en ik wordt blij van dit weer...gezellig...laat Sinterklaas maar komen....(grapje) de pepernoten en al het lekkers bedoel ik!!!  
> dagggggggg gezellige dag met minder pijn voor iedereen....
> succes en sterkte met alles wat een mens mee mag maken...
> 
> Liefs...


Elisabeth. Vind jij dit ook zo'n gezellige tijd van het jaar?JA DUS. 

Geniet fijn van je wandeling :Smile: 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## dotito

Ben zeer zeer zeer moe nu pff.... :Frown:  echt geen fut meer voor iets of wat te doen. Heb 4 vroeges gewerkt en ben echt kapot nu. Ben blij dat ik morgen een dagje thuis ben  :Smile:  Morgen naar de kine voor mijn rug se zal me deugd doen en voor de rest een dagje relaxen morgen. Ben blij dat ik van vanaf volgende maand mijn uurrooster zelf kan maken want 4 vroeges is veel te zwaar. Dan heb ik er ook nog eens tante rooske bij nee was echt een baaldag vandaag. Ben blij dat ik thuis ben nu  :Smile:  ventje heeft gisteren al gekookt se zo moet ik enkel vanavond de voetjes onder de tafel schuiven. 

Wil iedereen nog een hele fijne dag toewensen en heel veel kracht toewensen waar nodig. daaaaag lieve mensen........


liefs do  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo een ieder, ben even te moe om op iedereen te reageren.
Heb een moeilijke week achter de rug, mijn hoofd vol.  :EEK!:  Heb weer even tijd nodig om dingen op een rij te zetten.
Tjonge, het valt af en toe écht niet mee. 

Wens iedereen kracht en wijsheid met datgene waar je voor staat. Liefs  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

hallo allemaal,
ff de groetjes doen hier, aan mn lieve MC vrienden....
zal jullie zo even allemaal benoemen.....
MAAR NU: DE tip voor mensen die niet goed in hun vel zitten;
om half 9 (20.30 uur)allemaal kijken naar ""wie trouwt mijn zoon..."" SBS6 hahaha alle rotgevoelens smelten als sneeuw voor de zon!!!!!
en daarna zien we wel verder!!!

----------


## Raimun

Hej Elisabeth....

Soms als ik jouw teksten lees..klinkt onweerstaanbaar het liedje van Herman Van Veen in m'n oren .... :Big Grin: 

_Ik ben vandaag zo vrolijk..zo vrolijk..zo vrolijk...
Ik ben behoorlijk vrolijk...
Zo vrolijk was ik nooit ......_.......

Mijn dagen kunnen gewoon niet meer kapot ...'t achtervolgt mij de ganse dag.
la la la la la lala.. tralala ..tralala............. :Smile: 

Hoe en of.. ik ook jou daarbij zie rondhuppelen ?..
da's 'n ander paar mouwen Elisabeth..vertel ik je nog wel ooit..
Op de achtergrond klinkt dan 'n ander melodietje......
" als ik jou zie "...van... , je weet wel hé !!  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

hahaha Raimun.......wat ben jij lyrisch..... :Big Grin: 
maar je hebt wel gelijk hoor.....tis een pareltje!!
maar ik heb het geluk dat ik haar ""live"" gezien heb! :Cool: 

maar eigenlijk zijn er hier een heleboel lieverdjes,
w.o ook zeer zeker jij!("" De Raimuns"") ons opkikkertje :Stick Out Tongue: 
onze Jo, .....die het even wat moeilijker heeft....maar dat komt goed, schat :Wink: 
en Gossie....die belangstellende schat
Neetje......de kanjer...
Luuss, de halve Belg met vlinders....in de buik!
Suske'....die voor ieder een luisterend oor heeft....en daardoor zo druk is...
AnMA die weer auto rijdt....dus zichzelf overwonnen heeft! en breien kan ze ook nog!
onze dappere Dotito........die het maar ff voor elkaar krijgt om te werken....meid je bent fantastisch....en zoooooooooo lief!.
Christel......die zoooooooo dapper is en een ongeloofelijke goede moeder en tante!
en dan mezelf nog.....niet te vergeten....alhoewel...heb een uitslag van een klinisch psycholoog gekregen...haaha ik doe er lekker niets meer mee, heb jaren therapie gehad, veel geleerd, maar de HEREN moeten op een gegeven moment ook eens iets loslaten en de etiketjes bijstellen....ik was een emotioneel zeer beschadigde vrouw enz enz...precies dezelfde diagnose als toen ik echt in de knoop zat..in 1992. pffffffffff ik durf bijna niet meer te lachen en gelukkig te zijn.....maarre..hij was weer begonen met roken en ikke niet, dus zeg ik tegen hem:""wat u ook beweert, ik ben iig sterker dan u"" tja en toen was het stil! en ze wilden ook nog mn pillen afpakken, nou dan heb je aan mij echt een verkeerde.. :Mad: en trouwens...als het zo slecht gesteld is met mij, dan geef je toch wat meer :EEK!: 

nou, ik hoop dat ik niemand van de club vergeten ben, anders kom ik erop terug, maar het zijn er ook zoveel........

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Sietske....

nou nou ..zo krijg ik het niet gezegd hoor ..... :Cool: 
zullen we dan samen luisteren naar Heintje ...??....

_Maaaama...je bent de liefste van het heeeele fooorum ...._

----------


## sietske763

helemaal goed Raimun...haha, grapjas....maar wie is nou danMaaaaaaaaaaaama????
eigenlijk onze hele club wel.......toch??......

ik lees nu nog ff mn epistel.....eigenlijk heb ik ook wel iets van schrijvers talent in me....maar dan wel een hele beschadigde.... :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ anMa,
Toch fijn dat je op het hondje van je dochter mag passen en voor de poes van de buren zorgt als die weg zijn, heb je toch nog het gezellige van een huisdier  :Smile:  Zo hebben wij ook op de hond van voormalig buurvrouw gepast en op de katten van de buren, is toch wel leuk, mis wel een hond maar dat is niet verantwoord om die een hele dag alleen te laten...
He vervelend dat je pijn had, wel fijn dat de paracetamol hielp en ik denk net als Elisabeth dat het geen afkickverschijnselen zijn, ik gebruik zelf ook dr vogel en heb er geen last van als ik ze niet neem, eerder als ik ze vergeet  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Je hebt gelijk, is inderdaad zonde om niks met een rijbewijs te doen, en fijn dat je man meeging en je steunde  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ja heerlijk he die zonnestralen in deze herfstperiode, fijn dat jij lekker met Bhody eruit kan  :Smile: 
Elke dag een beetje doen is wel beter, maar met een mooie dag is het leuker om buiten te zijn dan papierhandel  :Wink: 
Haha pap had ookal een zak pepernoten voor mij meegenomen ;p

@ Do,
Geniet lekker van je rustdag morgen en ik hoop dat kine goed gaat zijn  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je vanaf volgende maand zelf je rooster mag kiezen en dat je ventje gekookt heeft!

@ Jolanda,
Lieve wensing, maar jij kan dat zelf ook goed gebruiken met alle drukte, dus ik wens jou ook veel kracht, wijsheid, positiviteit en rust  :Smile: 
Even gas terug en om jezelf denken he  :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Lol die tip van jou  :Big Grin:  Fijn dat jij je zo vermaakt  :Wink: 
Sjah diagnoses worden niet zo gauw bijgesteld, maar je hebt hem maar even mooi op zijn nummer gezet  :Smile:  En ja als hij zegt dat het niet goed gaat dan zou je denken dat je meer meds en/of gesprekken krijgt, achja, jij redt je wel  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Raimun,
Jij bent wel een beeld denker of niet als ik jou reacties soms lees  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hoe gaat het met jou?

Vandaag voel ik mij... niet fantastisch... 
Het was leuk in belgie, maar ik kreeg gisteravond en vandaag niet zulk leuk nieuws, voel mij verdrietig en boos.... ik blijf sterk voor mijn dierbaren en het komt wel weer goed hopelijk...

----------


## christel1

Ik voel me wel goed vandaag, gisteren, eergisteren. Eens een paar dagen kunnen doen wat ik wil zonder kutpijn als ik het zo mag schrijven. De voorlopige facetdenervatie heeft toch echt heel veel goed gedaan, heb geen pijn meer, natuurlijk gaat de pijn terugkomen maar als ik meer dan 50 % winst had, ik heb veel meer winst dan kan ik gaan voor een definitieve.
Is wel een iets andere techniek maar nog preciezer en daar ben ik echt wel voor te vinden. Ik ben het beu om pillen te slikken en als dat de enige oplossing is dan kies ik daar wel voor hoor, dat duurt wel een week of 6 eer ik er baat bij heb maar dan slik ik nog wel 6 weken pillen. 
Luus hopelijk komt het goed met jou en je familie of dierbaren, dikke knuffel

----------


## Raimun

> helemaal goed Raimun...haha, grapjas....maar wie is nou danMaaaaaaaaaaaama????
> eigenlijk onze hele club wel.......toch??......
> 
> ik lees nu nog ff mn epistel.....eigenlijk heb ik ook wel iets van schrijvers talent in me....maar dan wel een hele beschadigde....


Als jij dat zegt is het zo Sietske  :Smile: 
Beschadigde schrijfsels van jou ben ik nog niet tegen gekomen !! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

pffffffffffffffff gelukkig......nog goedgekeurd voordat k ga slapen.....

----------


## Raimun

@ Luus ...
Met mij gaat het goed ..zoals je ziet .. :Wink: 

Ooit ben ik geklasseerd als ' visueel-ruimtelijk denker " m.a.w.
...beelddenker ...
Hoe sommige van die beelden er uit zien ?..
..gewoon bruikbaar voor 'n expositie.. " Expressionisme " :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

> pffffffffffffffff gelukkig......nog goedgekeurd voordat k ga slapen.....


_niet te lang blijven zingen hé !!_

----------


## Elisabeth9

Voor mijn lieve digitale vrienden  :Wink:  

Jolanda,...soms kan er veel op je afkomen en dan wordt het chaos in je hoofd...dat is inderdaad waar, en tevens zeer vermoeiend...neem je rust lieverd...doe datgene waar "JIJ" rustig van word...schilderen, beetje rusten, shoppen, andere omgeving verkennen, etc...glaasje wijn, pilletje erin gooien en "rustig" worden...dag lieverd...ga terug naar jezelf!!!! warme omhelzing... :Embarrassment: 

Dodito: geniet van je vrije dag, je hebt het zo hard nodig....naar buiten de zon in als dat mogelijk is..ehhh als het niet teveel regent in Belgie... :Stick Out Tongue:  4 dagen achter elkaar vroege dienst is slopend!! tof als de boel volgende maand veranderd voor je...maak er "gebruik" van!!! toch heerlijk dat je leuk werk hebt ondanks deze reusachtige vermoeidheid..het lichaam moet "wennen"! knap hoor Senora  :Big Grin: ...dag mop.... :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: mag ik ook meeluisteren naar Heintje?...och mama, mama, ik ga naar de Gamma.... :Big Grin:  ( flauw grapje tussendoor) zeg opperhoofd der mannen...prettige dag gewenst.......Groetjes....

Sietske: Hallo dappere strijder der pillekes.... :Stick Out Tongue:  bedankt voor je leuke lieve woorden....knap lullig als ze je de pillen willen laten minderen...eerst mag je er aan wennen...als je dan weer beter kunt functioneren dan willen ze alweer dat je op houd....slechte beslissing en die mag je zeker aanvechten...altijd moet je op je hoede zijn bij artsen heb ik wel eens het idee...of ze sturen je naar huis met het gevoel, : je moet er maar aan wennen!!!, of ze geven magertjes een receptje af....een lastig verhaal...ik hoop dat je alles kreeg waar je om vroeg.... :Wink:  en wat jou schrijfkunst betreft: schrijvers worden beter namate hun leven ongelukkig wordt is het gezegde? pffffffffffffff nou zullen we dan maar effe???? hey lief....je doet het "Geweldig" tot nu toe...."niet roken" gaat het geld al in een speciale pot????? ik wens jou een goede dag toe.... :Big Grin:  Liefs....

Luuss: Slecht nieuws in welke vorm dan ook is erg verdrietig....heel veel sterkte ermee.... :Embarrassment:  ik geef je een hele warme knuffel....de blijdschap van Belgie is even op de achtergrond geraakt.... :Wink:  

Christel: Facetdenervatie...ik weet niet wat het is maar waarschijnlijk is dat geplaatst in het ziekenhuis ergens in je lichaam?  :Big Grin:  Veel sterkte en hopenlijk veel minder pijn...nog effe een vraagje: is de zolderkamer "hemels" mooi geworden? hou je haaks en doe niet teveel...beetje rusten mag toch? Sterkte...Liefs... :Wink: 

AnMa: Lastig dat je steeds je bedje ujit moest gaan...eerst voor de Ipod en dan wordt je wakker van een partner, dan weer het volgende...pfff knap dat je nog kon gaan slapen...
succes en een fijne dag verder...warme groeten... :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Lieverd fijn dat die facetdenervatie momenteel helpt, hopelijk op langere termijn ook en zal dit een goede optie zijn om echt van die pijn af te komen! 
Zorg goed voor jezelf en neem je rust he  :Smile: 

@ Raimun,
Fijn dat het goed gaat en dat je ons hier opvrolijkt  :Smile: 
Al die beelden ook  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 

@ Sietske,
Lol had jij goedkeuring nodig dan voor het slapen gaan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Elisabeth,
Hier is de lucht grotendeels blauw en het zonnetje straalde net even, dus ik hoop bij jou ook zodat je lekker een wandeling met bhody kan maken  :Smile: 
Rustig aan doen he lieverd  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik mij een centrifuge (of niet sietske ;p) of rollercoaster, proberend om rust te creeeren...

----------


## dotito

Goeie morgen lieve MC vrienden  :Smile:  


Vandaag heb ik mijn vrij dagje en ik ga het goed benutten hoor. Heb van 23.00 u tot 11.00 u geslapen dau zal ik het wel nodig hebben gehad zeker :Confused:  ik voel wel dat ik nog niet volledig ben uitgerust! Maar ik voel dat het wel deugd doet dat ik er niet om 06.00 u eruit moet. Hier word het een dagje van NIETS NADA  :Big Grin:  doen enkel een paar machines wassen en in de droogkast steken; 


Voor de rest straks naar de kine zie er al naar uit want mijn rugje kan het goed gebruiken nu ik werk. Ja ben al meer dan een maand niet naar de revalidatie geweest foei foei........  :Confused:  maar zou niet weten wanneer? En heb eerlijk gezegd daar ook geen zin meer voor. Mijn ventje zit altijd maar te zagen van je moet gaan voor je weer veel pijn  :EEK!:  krijgt. Hij heeft gelijk, en bedoelt het goed, maar ik zie het even niet zitten dat revalideren. Als ik dat ook nog is op mijn vrij dagen moet doen, dan heb ik helemaal geen recup meer  :Confused:  Nee ben echt blij dat ik thuis ben want een 5 dag werken zag ik totaal niet meer zitten. Als ik vandaag nog fut heb straks ga ik even naar dorp wat rondhangen naar de winkeltjes niet dat ik iets speciaals nodig heb, maar ga is naar kruidvat enz....want dat vind ik o zo leuk winkeltje  :Smile:  


Even in kort nog eens apart reageren ja want sinds ik werk heb ik daar geen/weinig tijd meer voor.


@Sietkse lieve schattie bedankt voor de mooie lieve reacties op ieder van ons. Zo te lezen voel je je precies beter in je vel dat een tijd geleden en moet zeggen dat ik daar enorm blij om ben. En ik ben ook ZOOO fier op je  :Smile:  dat je nog steeds gestopt bent met roken. GEWOON TOPPIE!!!


@Luuss,hopelijk voel je je vandaag iets minder boos en verdriet  :Frown:  zal een kaarsje voor je branden dat je je wat beter voelt  :Smile:  dikke knuf  :Embarrassment: 


@Christeltje,fijn te horen dat je toch dan wat minder pijn hebt hopelijk blijft het zo een beetje xx


@Elisa,

Ja die vroeges zijn gewoon moordend  :Mad:  ben echt blij dat ik tot 19 oktober geen vroeges meer heb  :Big Grin:  zo kan ik toch wat uitslapen. Ook voor jou lieve Elisa een hele fijne dag toegewenst geniet ervan  :Wink:  xx


@Jolanda,

Ik zal duimen voor je dat die minder goede periode snel voorbij gaan en dat je hoofd snel weer wat leger word. liefs  :Embarrassment: 



Raimun wat ben jij toch een grappige man!  :Big Grin: 




Neetje, Suske,AnMA,Gossie,Aggie, ook jullie wens ik heel veel liefde/kracht/geluk toe waar nodig is. We horen elkaar wat minder, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat we elkaar vergeten zijn hé  :Smile: 


Fijne dag allemaal en dikke knuf, daaaaag lieve mensen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

@ Do,
het klopt wel wat je zegt.....voel me beter in mijn vel.....heb echt verschrikkelijk veel last gehad van het ""niet roken""
heb weken niet geweten hoe ik al die tijd, die ik nu overheb, om die op een andere manier in te vullen.....
het lijkt er en klein beetje op dat ik het ergste gehad heb......gelukkig, ben nu een vrolijke ""net roker""
net zo vrolijk, bijna altijd optimistisch zoals ik was en nu weer begin te worden!

doet me goed dat je zo trots op me bent!!!

----------


## Neetje

Drukke dag gehad, vanmorgen eindelijk weer eens fysio na 14 dagen, nu weer 11 dagen wachten. Humanitas gebeld omdat ik naar n betere zorgverzekeraar moet ivm de fysio behandelingen en de psychiatrische constructie. Vanmiddag moest ik naar een 3e psychiater. Was weer n zwaar gesprek, mijn 1e met haar dus alles passeerde de revue ...

Niets gegeten nog vandaag, zo gaat het eigenlijk al een tijdje, ben ook weer afgevallen, nergens zin in en moeite met het naar buiten gaan. Ik zit vast, al een tijdje, ben vrijdag oom geworden van een gezond nichtje. Snel op bezoek gegaan uiteraard, diezelfde avond nog. Het vreemde is dat ik enorm blij en trots ben op mijn zusje, maar dat ik er zelf weinig vreugde aan beleef en daar kan ik weinig tegen doen, kon ik er maar van genieten ...

Mijn leven is 1 grote teringzooi, puinruimen maar de vuilniszak zit al vol ... kon ik de tijd maar terugdraaien, dan zou ik bijna alles op een andere manier aanpakken.

----------


## Neetje

Ah ik vergeet helemaal om jullie heel veel sterkte en vreugde te wensen, excuses.

Fijne herfstdagen allemaal

----------


## Raimun

@ Neetje......

Puin ruimen is prima , opgeruimd staat netjes , 
zolang je het maar zo grondig mogelijk en systematisch doet !!

Vuilniszakken zijn er in overvloed !! neem er dus zoveel als je nodig hebt !!!

De tijd kan je inderdaad niet terug draaien ...geen enkele seconde zelfs...

Wat je wel kan doen is :
Noteer alles wat je op 'n andere manier .."zou/ wil..".. aanpakken !!

*Begin op dit eigenste moment , nu je dit leest , met één iets !!!*

Neem 'n vel papier en noteer alles wat er zo voor de hand in jouw gedachten komt !!
......trek 'n verticale lijn in het midden van dat blad .....

noteer links : wat je belangrijk acht en zo vlug mogelijk mee wil/moet beginnen !!
noteer rechts : wat ook belangrijk is ..maar even kan wachten !! 
(( begin met de kleine dingen !!....))
*Vooral belangrijk is :* 
dit ritueel mag hoogstens 'n HALF uurtje duren !!!!!
Niet twijfelen ...zeker niet te lang over denken ..maar gewoon schrijven !!!!

Hetgeen dan op papier staat is jouw eerste huiswerk op weg naar positief oplossend denken !!! 
Hint ::
eventueel pas je jouw citaat "n beetje aan ??!!!!
Moet ik lachen ?....: ik "zal " lachen !!!
Moet ik huilen ?....: ik "mag" huilen !!
Moet ik blij zijn?...: ik :" wil" blij zijn !!!
Moet ik kwaad zijn ?....je "mag" kwaad zijn !! 
( maar niet blijven hé .. :Wink: )

Je kan nu denken dat ik " goed zeggen " heb ...!!
Daarmee kom je echter bij mij niet terecht !!!!!!
Ik " weet " dat het niet eenvoudig is !!!..maar wel mogelijk en zéér doeltreffend !!!

Overweeg dat : "" alle begin is moeilijk ..doch de aanhouder wint !!!"".....
En " aanhoudsters - ers "..vind je hier in de " ontspannings-kletshoek " ...
ga bij hen maar te rade ..hoe je dat best aanpakt !!!
 :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Raimun,
Je hebt je beroep gemist. Je zou een goede hulpverlener zijn.  :Wink: 

@ Neetje, de tips van Raimun zijn heel goed. Niet geschoten is altijd mis.
En ook ik weet waar ik over praat. Succes en gá ervoor.

----------


## dotito

Wijze woorden, en mooi verwoord Raimun  :Wink:  


Tja Neetje leven is niet altijd simpel he, denk voor niemand niet! Maar weet zeker dat je er vroeg of laat wel komt sterkte man! 



@Sietske, ja in begin is het echt moeilijk om het roken te laten(spreek uit eigen ervaring). Maar eens je die moeilijke tijd voorbij bent komt er een moment dan je denk hey het gaat me goed zonder die sigaret  :Smile:  die heb ik niet meer nodig  :Confused:  Weet je wat ik vond toen ik nog rookte dat het heel mijn leven bepaalde, en nu bepaal ik mijn leven "snap je". Je ben niet meer afhankelijk van die sigaret. Natuurlijk vraagt het tijd om te wennen, maar eens je een niet roker bent voel je je eens zo goed "Allee ik dan toch" op dat gebied. Maar ja ik had toen heel veel migraine vandaar dat ik gestopt ben met roken. Nu heb ik het ook nog maar misschien maar enkele keren per jaar. 


En JA ZEKER ik ben TROTS OP JE  :Big Grin:  want ik kan het weten hoe MOEILIJK het is stoppen met roken. Nu in oktober bijna 4 jaar gestopt en nog steeds geen zin in een sigaret. Ik zou zeggen doe zo verder en geniet er van van het vrij zijn zonder die sigaret daaaag lieve schattie  :Wink:   :Embarrassment: 


Vandaag voel ik me niet goed heb rugpijn, ben verschrikkelijk moe, zowel mentaal als fysiek, en heb koppijn. En moet straks dan nog beginnen met werken  :Frown:  als dat maar komt goed  :EEK!:  Zie het eerlijk gezegd niet echt zitten vandaag  :Frown:  als de avond maar snel voorbij is  :Smile: 


Fijne dag nog voor al mijn MC vrienden/leden  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@ Do,
Sterkte met werken....
en als iets niet lukt omdat je rugpijn hebt, vraag je het maar aan je collega!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Mercikes lieverd ja ja als het me echt niet afgaat vraag ik het zeker hoor. Want ik ga mijn rugje niet meer dan de boem doen hoor. Gelukkig moet ik vandaag maar een paar uurtjes werken  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

voel me goed.......heb eindelijk weer eens fantastisch geslapen.....heerlijk!
ik had wat dingen erin gepropt...weet alleen niet meer wat...(de extra dingen)
maar t blijkt wel weer dat ik mezelf het beste kan helpen, ipv al die zogenaamde halve gare psychs....
ik zou willen dat ik een recepten blad krijg en mezelf gewoon voorschrijf wat ik nodig heb en dat zelf bijstellen als het nodig is, zeker weten dat ik iedere nacht heerlijk ontspannent slaap en daardoor dus een stuk makkelijker leven heb!

----------


## sietske763

> @Sietske,
> 
> Mercikes lieverd ja ja als het me echt niet afgaat vraag ik het zeker hoor. Want ik ga mijn rugje niet meer dan de boem doen hoor. Gelukkig moet ik vandaag maar een paar uurtjes werken


ik vind het echt zooooo knap van je dat je het werken nog volhoudt!!
want ik weet hoeveel klachten jij wel niet hebt,
tis niet alleen je rug, migraine, ook nog cvs en ga zo maar door!

diep respect meid!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bedankt lieve schat  :Smile:  doet me deugd jou woorden kan ik vandaag wel even gebruiken dat duwde in mijn rug, want heb het een beetje moeilijk. Ja leven is niet altijd makkelijk hé, maar als je niet veel keuze hebt want moet een mens dan doen? Gelukkig kan ik bij deze job toch wat uitslapen door mijn late's doet ook al veel, want moest ik altijd de vroege doen zou ik het niet volhouden hoor. Maar vandaag is een zware/moeilijke dag voor me, maar morgen is er dan weer een nieuwe en daar zie ik dan weer naar uit  :Smile:  Weet je Sietske als ik tante rooske heb gehad heb ik de week daar achter altijd een moeilijke week zowel mentaal als fysiek. Ik hoop met de pil te nemen dat die kwalen verdwijnen. In ieder geval nog is merci en ben blij dat je vannacht goed geslapen fijne dag nog daaag  :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Do,
Begrijpelijk dat je geen puf hebt om terug te gaan revalideren, maar je neemt je rust en gaat wel naar de kine, dus je zorgt wel zo goed mogelijk voor jezelf  :Smile: 
Hopelijk viel de werkdag mee en heb je weer verlof om even tijd voor jezelf te nemen!

@ Lieve Sietske,
Fijn dat je beter in je vel zit  :Smile: 

@ Lieve Neetje,
Je moet wel eten en goed voor jezelf zorgen hoor, dan heb je ook meer kracht en energie om beetje bij beetje puin op te ruimen en de deur uit te gaan.
Gefeliciteerd met je nichtje  :Smile:  Herken wel wat je zegt over dat vreemde gevoel, is ook makkelijker om echt blij te zijn of vreugde te voelen als je zelf beter in je lichaam en geest zit, dus hopelijk komt dat gevoel langzaamaan weer terug bij jou!
Heel erg veel sterkte en hopelijk heb je wat aan de ideeen van Raimun  :Smile: 

@ Lieve Raimun,
Goed tips en je hebt zeker gelijk  :Smile: 

@ Lieve Jolanda,
Hoe gaat het met jou?

Ik voel me vandaag positief maar wel energieloos, ale mijn eigen schuld na een leuke drukke dag gister  :Wink:  
Gister met een vriend in een oude vestiging gewandeld, daarna naar een soort sprookjespark geweest met roofvogelshow, daarna lekker wezen zwemmen en ontspannen in de sauna, daarna lekker uit eten geweest en nog gezellig naar de blues jam geweest waar het leuk was met vele lieve mensjes en lekkere dansbare muziek  :Smile:  Oh en ondanks dat de herfst qua weer niet mijn seizoen is, was het gister wel heerlijk wandelen met wat zonnestralen tussen alle kleurrijke bomen en de vele paddestoelen en zwammen, vind dat toch mooi om te zien hoor!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: wat heerlijk dat je zo genoten hebt op die ene bewuste dag...wauw wat een energie kost je dat maar wat geweldig om het allemaal te doen..een sprookjespark klinkt helemaal super, enig ik houd er van!.. :Big Grin:  ..vandaag is het zondag...misschien kun je nu wat rust gebruiken!!! dag lieverd...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja was heel leuk, maar gevolg van zo'n leuke dag was toch wel aantal dagen plat liggen  :Frown: 

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk.
Na alle (emotionele) drukte van afgelopen week, was ik lichamelijk en geestelijk echt op. Ziek, moe en pijn waren de hoofd punten van mijn weekend, dus lekker filmpjes op de bank gekeken, zowel bij vriendin thuis als bij een vriend, met dekentje om en lekker de katten om me heen. Gister kwam beste vriendin terug dus lekker bijgekletst, ook vandaag nog  :Smile:  Vandaag maar weer op tijd op bed, kan mijn rust wel gebruiken...

----------


## jolanda27

Luuss,
Wat fijn dat je zo genoten hebt, in het weekend.
Dan nu maar even wat uitrusten. De fijne herinneringen kan niemand je afnemen, dat is ook wat waard. Liefs  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

De laatste dagen gaat het metaal/fysiek wat minder goed met me. Denk dat het werk wat begint te tillen na een goede maand bezig te zijn. Ben vrijdag wel naar concert geweest van Milk Inc en het was echt super, maar ik was wel moe, maar ik heb er toch van genoten, en dat is het voornaamste  :Smile:  Vandaag voel ik me voor het eerst terug iets beter. Ik voel me nog wel moe, maar mentaal gaat iets beter en daar ben ik al blij om. Ja ze deden op werk ook moeilijk met mijn uren (nu geen zin om dat verder over uit te wijden) en ik was er een beetje van aangedaan. Is nog altijd niet in orde hoor kan mijn baas niet te pakken krijgen, maar ik laat het hier niet bij afspraken zijn afspraken. Ik vind dat ze daar weinig rekening houden. Ik denk dat het werk mij een beetje teveel is aan worden en dat ik het wat onderschat heb. Ik geraak gewoon niet altijd gerecupereerd. Als ik met de late werk dan gaat het just nog, maar als ik de vroege heb dat kan ik niet zo goed aan. En heb nu de 19de 3 vroege achtereen pff...als dat maar komt  :Confused: 6 uur werken is teveel dat kan mijn lichaam niet aan 4 uur is genoeg. Anders kom ik thuis en ben ik een wrak dat in de zetel ligt en er niet meer uitkomt dat is het toch ook niet. 


Vandaag en donderdag ben ik thuis  :Smile:  en daar ben ik zeer blij om  :Big Grin:  straks naar de kine voor mijn rug se, zal me weer deugd doen. Ben vandaag ook naar VZW Gouverneur Kinsbergen geweest ja dat zullen jullie wel niet kennen in NL, maar dat is een instelling die mensen helpen met een beperking, en dat is mijn enige kans nog om mijn 33 % invaliditeit te bekomen.


Ben daar vanmorgen geweest voor mijn medische onderzoek mijn intakegesprek heb ik enkele weken geleden al gehad. En dan volgen er nog 2 onderzoeken, moet nog langs de ergotherapeut en langs de psycholoog. En de dokter zei ook dat ze er alles ging aandoen om mij in aanmerking te laten komen, zodat ik toch misschien een aangepaste job zou krijgen. Wat ze ook zei dat dat werk dat ik nu doe met mijn rug en mijn andere kwalen veel te zwaar is om te blijven volhouden. En dat ze dat chic vind dat ik ga werken met al mijn kwalen. En ja hoor ze heeft gelijk, soms voel ik me echt leeg en op. Maar ik probeer tot dat ik voel dat het niet meer gaat, of als ze echt geen rekening met mij houden, dan moeten ze mij maar ontslaan. Kan niet meer geven dat ik nu doen, maar tot nu toe gaat het nog redelijk. 


Is ook wel zo dat ik mij de laatste dagen "denk ik" minder goed voel doordat ik gestopt ben met de pil. Ja heb het een tijdje gepakt, maar ik kan er totaal niet tegen  :Confused: . Voel me nog prikkelbaarder, emotioneel, heb precies een band/waas rond mijn hoofd, gespannen kuiten, agressief pff...nee hoor niets voor mij al die hormonen. Ik reageer daar veel te fel op. Natuurlijk met gevolg dat ik nu weer met tante rooske zit  :Frown:  weeral.....grr... :Mad:  dus een oplossing voor mijn probleem zal er nooit niet zijn. Voor de rest word het hier verder een rustig dagje. Ventje heeft de late se straks ga ik na de kine even naar de aldi ga is kijken of ze dat koffiemachine nog hebben met die expresso/melkopschuimer. Had dat altijd graag willen hebben en voor 50 euro dat is niet zo duur. 


Zo lieve schatten wens jullie allemaal nog een fijne dag toe ja moet nu echt doorgaan naar de kine moet er om 15.00 zijn. 


Hopelijk gaat het een beetje goed met jullie en hebben jullie niet al teveel pijn.


heel veel sterkte/kracht/geluk toegewenst aan iedereen daaaaag  :Wink:  :Smile: 


do

----------


## sietske763

Dootje, Dootje, Dootje,
wat afschuwelijk vervelend voor je!
ik hoop echt dat er wat gaat veranderen aan die diensten van
jou....
zou het niet mogelijk zijn om alleen de late te doen??
of toch weer voor een aantal uren de ziekte wet in??
persoonlijk vind ik dat ze jou teveel uren goedgekeurd hebben....
weet je.....als het echt niet gaat of je prive leven lijdt eronder dan ga je toch helemaal weer
de ziektewet in (in B ziekenkas of zoiets)
dan krijg je zeer ws weer een keuring en dan heb je het iig geprobeerd om te werken zoals ze wilden.....en kan je dan terecht zeggen dat het teveel is...

nogmaals, erg knap lieverd, je doet het toch maar!!
sterkte en ik hoop voor je dat er iets gaat veranderen voor je....

----------


## sietske763

heb echt prima dagen de laatste week.....
vandaag hele dag lekker visite gehad van een vriendin (Do, je weet vast nog wel dat ik 2 jaar geleden met spoed in t ZH lag....daar heb ik haar ontmoet, beide dubbele longonsteking en......hetzelfde verleden, haar man was ook overleden en zij is ook voor de 
2e keer getrouwd....dat klikte zo goed en we zijn blijven afspreken en zijn vriendinnen geworden, leuk he, en we kunnen lachen maar ook zo serieus zijn over onze afgelopen levens....omdat we elkaar zo goed begrijpen..

zo zie je maar weer hoe een koe een haas vangt :Cool: 

ps, zij rookt nog steeds, dus af en toe gingen we samen ff in t tuinhuisje zitten als ze wide roken.....het rook heerijk, maar had er geen echt moeite mee om niet ook te gaan roken)

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do,
Net wat Sietske zegt, wat ontzettend naar allemaal. Ik vind het bewonderenswaardig dat je het toch aangaat. 
Ik zou wel heel goed jezelf in acht nemen. Jij kent je lichaam zelf het beste. 
Hopenlijk kun je met je collega's tot een oplossing komen. 
Zo niet, moet je je eigen plan trekken. Je gezondheid staat voorop. Veel sterkte en wijsheid hierin. 
Beterschap met alle andere ongemakken. Hormonen, ik kon ze ook niet verdragen, daar wordt je behoorlijk opgefokt van.  :EEK!:  
Geniet van je vrije dagen.  :Smile: 

@ Sietske, 
Goed bezig, wat leuk dat je een vriendschap er aan over gehouden hebt. 
Dat is wel bijzonder te noemen. 
Fijn dat je een leuke dag gehad hebt.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito....ik heb al iets geschreven voor je persoonlijk...ook ik vindt dat jij enorm je best doet...het wordt tijd dat ze je een gedeelte afkeuren, dit is niet meer te doen...succes met je verdere afspraken bij de ergo.. en psyco.. :Wink:  werken is een mooi en goed iets, maar "men" moet aangepaste uren voor je maken en niet zoals het bedrijf "nu" doet...geen genoegen mee nemen!!!!! afspraak is afspraak ook al is het mondeling!!! mensen manipuleren en dat vindt ik zeer kwalijk..."jij" bent een vechtertje, dus doorgaan!!! hou je haaks en veel sterkte...
och ja...Proficiat meid met je nieuwe koffiezetapparaat/espresso/  :Wink:  geniet van je heerlijke koffie...wij zitten graag aan de digitale tafel bij jou om mee te drinken op onze vriendschap...Liefsssss van Elisa  :Big Grin: 

Sietske: het is heel bijzonder dat jij destijds iemand bent tegengekomen (vriendin) die hetzelfde heeft meegemaakt als jou. :Embarrassment: ...fijn dat je daar samen over kunt praten, want de liefde die je destijds vond bij je 1e man en de 2 kinderen die je daar van kreeg zal altijd een dierbare erfenis blijven...een 2e man wordt even eens gekoesterd, hij kwam op je pad..dat is je "bestemming" en jullie hebben al veel overwonnen!!! pas goed op elkaar, en geniet van je bijzondere vriendschap met je vriendin!!!  :Big Grin:  Mooi....
fijne dag lief mens.... :Wink: 

Jolanda: ik hoop dat jij iets prettiger in je vel voelt als een paar dagen geleden...we begrijpen elkaar allemaal goed....vertrek je nog een paar daagjes? zo ja....dan veel plezier en gezelligheid en knusheid...Liefs.... :Smile:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

@ Hoe is het nu Do, al wat gerecupereerd (hahaha spreek al redelijk belgisch)
heb je al inzicht in de dingen, hoe je het gaat aanpakken??
goed aan jezelf denken en aan je prive leven, maar dat weet je allemaal al he lieverd!!!
be zooooooooo trots op je, zeker nadat je me vertelde via FB chat wat je werkzaamheden zijn....dus hoe het ook afloopt......de PLUIM heb je allang verdiend!
dag mc vriendinnetje......for ever friends, samen met onze Josh!(kan Josh maar niet ""bereiken)

lieve Elisa,
fijn dat het wel redelijk was, ben blij dat ik je gesproken heb....maakte me wel wat zorgen, maar gelukkig voor niets!
succes lieverd met die vervelende ledematen, die opspelen met dit soot weer....wandelen op een mooiere dag dan maar....
fijne dagen met die goede oude vriend, heb het goed samen, proost maar lekker met veel wijntjes en die heerlijke sigaretjes.....gewoon blijven paffen totdat je geld op is......
(niet verkeerd bedoeld hoor.....want ben echt geen anti roker en hoop ook nooit zo te worden, dat zijn vreselijke mensen :Mad: 

@Gossie.....je bent er alweer even niet.....meiss, je zal je redenen hebben....sterkte!

@ Sus.....hoe is het afgelopen met je dochter?? als het goed gaat met kids, ben je als moeder sowieso al beter te pas....toch??
heb je al wat rust in de tent...of komt iedereen nog steeds om advies.....

@Luusssssssssss, meid lekker de dagen aftellen.....iedere dag een stukje dichter bij...... :Big Grin: 

@Jolanda....hey slanke den, koukleum :Stick Out Tongue:  is thermo ondergoed niet wat voor je?
bij de action is het heel goedkoop en t werkt uitstekend...lange onderbroeken en thermoshirts onder je kleding, heb het zelf ook in huis...voor lange wandelingen in de kou....
gebruik soms die lange thermo onderbroek gewoon als legging.... :Big Grin: 
is je gewicht al wat gestabiliseerd....of verlies je nog steeds gewicht..... :Confused: 

@Raimun.....de vrolijke posten en je ad- remme antwoorden zijn altijd zoooooo goed voor ons....je maakt ons vrolijk...
toch.....word ik steeds nieuwsgieriger naar jouw leven....wij kwakken alles op dit forum, bv kids, getrouwd (of geweest).....maar jij blijft een mysterie....
onderhand weet ik wel dat je iig opa bent en een motor hebt en een psych. etiketje :Cool: 
ach ja zo blijf je een intrigerend persoon....toch??

@Sietske.....haha, ik denk erover om deze nickname te veranderen....ik word zo vreselijk vaak bekeken....(al ruim 27000 x).vooral door gasten....verveelde me laatst en heb eens even zitten kijken wat iedereen deed......een aantal gasten bekeken mijn profiel ...vooral als ik weer eens zomaar wat neerkalk, .op zich niets mis mee, waar het niet dat mensen hier al zoveel info over mij hebben gelezen.....blowen, pillen, sparen enz.....als ik ooit weer moet werken kan ik in geen enkel ZH terecht volgens mezelf en mijn woonplaats zijn ze zo achter als je logisch nadenkt.. :EEK!: 
maar....het goede nieuws voor jullie is, dat ik wel aan jullie zal vertellen wat mn nieuwe naam wordt.... :Wink: 
moet vrijdag weer naar die halve gare psych.....heb allemaal info verzameld uit mijn HA dossier en van apotheek.....ik laat me geen oor aannaaien.....MAAR...de diagnose van mij....van de vreselijke leuke psych (die ik jaren heb gehad en waar ik altijd zo mee kon lachen) schreef nog ergere dingen over mij dan dat die nieuwe psych van me vindt :Confused: 
daar snappen jullie en ik toch ook niets van.... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

moest vandaag naar gyn en de anti-rook poli, die keuren me wel goed! :Stick Out Tongue: 
jullie zullen wel denken dat er geen eind komt aan dit epistel...de reden dat ik zo,n hele bladzijde vul is natuurlijk eerst voor jullie, maar ik moet ook mn tijd doorkomen......ben aan t darmspoelen en t water wil er niet uit, dus daar wacht ik dan maar op..... :Cool: 

nou lieve mc club, toedels, laters en veeeeeeeeel liefs....

----------


## sietske763

ach lieve Chris...............
sorry, was vergeten om jou nog te noemen....
hoe is dat nou mogelijk,
onze dappere lieverd, die zo veel lichamelijke klachten/ aandoeningen mee te slepen heeft in haar leven! en ondanks dat gewoon altijd goed te pas is....en aan anderen blijft denken....
je bent een kanjer!
echt leuk dat we regelmatig ff chatten op FB

----------


## christel1

Geeft niet hoor Sietske, de laatste tijd gaat het wat beter hoor sinds ik die facetinfiltratie gekregen heb, een wereld van verschil en op 30 oktober ga ik voor een facetdenervatie. 
Morgen moet kater Milo naar de dierenarts, hij wordt krols dus tijd dat hij gecastreerd wordt. Hij is net 6 maand maar hij is wel megagroot, weegt al 4 kilo dus ja de hormonen zijn navenant. En hij begint ook op alles te wippen, op onze arm enzo en dat is nu niet echt de bedoeling. Hij mag nog eventjes genieten van zijn "balletjes" want vrijdag gaan ze eraf, arm manneke, nu zal hij als een castraat door het leven moeten gaan :-)

----------


## swingmoeke

vandaag voel ik me ontspannen
de ganse dag naar de sauna geweest

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske.....
Ik houd graag de spanning er in.. :Wink: 

Als je dan toch blijft vissen... 
...ik heb ook nog 'n kanariepietje en 'n kastanjeboom... :Cool: 
..ook 'n vriendin ( enfin : hebben is veel gezegd hé !! )..
..ga haar toch 'ns vragen of ze voor " ons " komt , ofwel 'n bepaalde voorkeur heeft ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

voilà...weer 'n tipje van de sluier opgelicht .... :Smile:

----------


## gossie

thanks Raimun, voor het oplichten van de sluier :Wink: 
Maar ook Sietske bedankt............ :Smile: 

Vandaag heb ik eindelijk een rustige dag gehad, wat in de tuin gewerkt, wat meer uitgerust dan de laatste weken!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geen verplichtingen..........

----------


## Elisabeth9

Swingmoeke: Ach wat heerlijk dat je zo genoten hebt van de sauna..lekker ontspannen en je krijgt er een zacht velletje van...groetjes... :Wink: 

Sietske: je hebt jezelf overtroffen met die enorme mail...dank je wel lieverd, leuk om te lezen...wat die ene psycholoog betreft....mensen die het goed met je voor hebben schreeuwen over het algemeen het hartste...( vrouwen waarschijnlijk)  :Stick Out Tongue:  niet alle mensen zijn te begrijpen...maar de vorige psycho kende jou heel goed na jaren, dus kan hij meer vertellen over jou...de nieuwe mag zich nog waarmaken, hij kent "jou" nog niet zo goed, want je noemt hem nu al "halve gare" oeps.... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  hmm gezellig dus bij hem op sessie gaan a.s. vrijdag...sterkte meid..best wel moeilijk om opnieuw weer een band te creeren met een persoon!  :Embarrassment: ,...sterkte met je darmspoelingen, ik hoop dat het helpt....ik zal nooit helemaal het achterste van mijn tong laten zien, ik ben redelijk open, maar ik luister liever naar anderen!!! bedankt voor je bezorgdheid lieverd...een dikke kus ervoor... :Smile:  en ja de Action is vreselijk leuk, ook die bij het Ziekenhuis...tegnover die mooie kerk...als jong meisje mocht ik er zingen....och ik dwaal van het pad af...een goede dag gewenst...Liefs... :Wink: 

Raimun, een fijne dag gewenst met allen die je dierbaar zijn....elke dag verse kastanjes rapen is een heerlijkheid!  :Big Grin:  doegieeee...

Christel: nogmaals sterkte gewenst voor de kater Milo.... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij " OPGEWEKT en VROLIJK  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Christel: hoe is het met Milo???? sterkte voor hem, ik hoop dat hij niet teveel pijn heeft en weer gauw lekker kan spelen...dag meid..fijn weekend met minder pijn...dag kanjer... :Big Grin: 

Sietske: fijn weekend mop...wat hebben we wederom fijn gepraat...dank je!!!  :Smile: 
och ja,...ik rook niet zoveel hoor... :Big Grin:  soms rook ik pas 's avonds een paar sigaretjes..ik ben er 14 maanden van afgeweest en ik weet hoe dat voelt...ik houd er vanzelf wel weer een keertje mee op... :Wink: 

Raimun: Je vriendin komt voor beiden...voor "jou" onweerstaanbare persoonlijkheid,  :Big Grin:  en voor je zingende kanarie.... :Stick Out Tongue:  enig toch?

zonnige dag allemaal...xxx  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jolanda,
Hm ziek op bed of op de bank liggen is niet mijn omschrijving van genieten  :Wink: 

@ Do,
He balen dat ze op je werk te weinig rekening met jou houden! 
Ben het wel eens met de dames dat ze zeggen dat je enorm goed je best doet maar dat je minder uren of andere uren moet krijgen, dus hopelijk na een gesprek bij VZW komt dat nog...
Fijn dat het concert leuk was en dat jij zown lieve man thuis hebt  :Smile: 
Sterkte lieffie en op de rem staan heh als het teveel wordt, zorg goed voor jezelf!

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat je zo positief klinkt en bent  :Smile: 
Ook goed dat je niet de behoefte voelde om ook te roken toen die vriendin wel rookte, dikke pluim!

@ Elisabeth,
Fijn dat je opgewekt en vrolijk bent  :Smile:  
Heb je nog een mooie herfstwandeling gemaakt met Bhody?

@ Christel,
Fijn dat het beter gaat en hopelijk gaat het helemaal goed na 30 okt, zal duimen  :Smile: 
En is Milo al rustiger geworden?

@ swingmoeke,
Oh heerlijk om een dag naar de sauna te gaan, groot gelijk heb je!  :Smile: 

@ Raimun,
Ah bij jou is t dus ook nooit echt stil in huis  :Wink: 

@ Gossie,
Fijn dat je een rustige dag hebt gehad en heerlijk in de tuin bezig kon  :Smile: 

Vandaag voel ik me redelijk goed... het is weer druk in mijn hoofd en ik ben van de week weer ietwat te enthousiast bezig geweest dus dat merk ik nu...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss bedankt voor je lieve berichtjes.. :Big Grin:  met Bhody heb ik heerlijke wandelingen gemaakt en vanaf morgen weer als het mogelijk is....

vanmorgen al fijn gewandeld...Bhody kan niet los lopen want dan peert hij hem, hij ruikt zoveel heerlijke luchtjes van de lady's....daarna ontbijt gemaakt voor hem ( brokken met baldo erdoor)  :Stick Out Tongue:  en mij want mijn ledematen deden behoorlijk zeer...het zakt nu wat af terwijl ik zit te schrijven dus kan ik weer in beweging komen er is nog veel te doen....vanmiddag komt een goede vriend en die blijft misschien 2 a drie daagjes...we gaan het zien....gezellie.... :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: Ik kwam er plotseling achter via een berichtje, dat onze digitale vriendin jarig is geweest!!!! hey "muts" dat wist ik niet...potdikke...dan had ik op een afstand slingers naar je gegooid en samen met jou een glaasje bubbels gedronken en ik had je een dikke zoen gegeven....dag Lieverd...een heel fijn en "fantastisch" jaar gewenst met gezondheid en veel "Geluk" !!!! kuzzzzzzzzzzzzz van Elisa ...mallerd...ik heb een pm naar je gedaan...hihi...welkom bij de club van wijze vrouwen....
Spontaan, Spaarzaam, Speels, Sensueel, Schattig, kortom een Spetter van een vrouw...dag Sietske...over en uit... :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

> Luuss bedankt voor je lieve berichtjes.. met Bhody heb ik heerlijke wandelingen gemaakt en vanaf morgen weer als het mogelijk is....
> 
> vanmorgen al fijn gewandeld...Bhody kan niet los lopen want dan peert hij hem, hij ruikt zoveel heerlijke luchtjes van de lady's....daarna ontbijt gemaakt voor hem ( brokken met baldo erdoor)  en mij want mijn ledematen deden behoorlijk zeer...het zakt nu wat af terwijl ik zit te schrijven dus kan ik weer in beweging komen er is nog veel te doen....vanmiddag komt een goede vriend en die blijft misschien 2 a drie daagjes...we gaan het zien....gezellie....
> 
> Sietske: Ik kwam er plotseling achter via een berichtje, dat onze digitale vriendin jarig is geweest!!!! hey "muts" dat wist ik niet...potdikke...dan had ik op een afstand slingers naar je gegooid en samen met jou een glaasje bubbels gedronken en ik had je een dikke zoen gegeven....dag Lieverd...een heel fijn en "fantastisch" jaar gewenst met gezondheid en veel "Geluk" !!!! kuzzzzzzzzzzzzz van Elisa ...mallerd...ik heb een pm naar je gedaan...hihi...welkom bij de club van wijze vrouwen....
> Spontaan, Spaarzaam, Speels, Sensueel, Schattig, kortom een Spetter van een vrouw...dag Sietske...over en uit...


tjee Elisa, dank je meid, hartstikke lief, ik groei va

n de complimenten.....haha, ware het niet dat ik helemaal niet jarig ben 

geweest....komt nog!

ik tikte al op een of ander topic,, dat het forum voor loopt , of ik was"" onder invloed"" toen ik mijzelf inschreef......

fijne dagen met je goede, oude vriend, die je al heel lang kent, hahaha, dag schat...succes ermee!

----------


## sietske763

tjonge, als je naar buiten gaat, ben je direct 100% positief deze dag.....
stralende blauwe lucht, prachtige kleuren en het ruikt zoooooooo lekker!!!
wat een mazzel voor de mensen die een hond hebben....heerlijk wandelen en lachen met/om je viervoeter en dan nog giga veel vitamientjes opdoen!
kortom, deze dag kan niet meer stuk.
heerlijk vanmiddag in kleine stukjes de hele receatie plas rondlopen een route van ruim 1 uur (gelukkig staan overal bankjes) door t bos, water en zand, en er staan daar een partij.
mooie grote paddestoelen in allemaal vormen en maten......
echt genieten straks dus!

lieve parel, fijne dagen met je goede oude vriend, die je van vroeger kent.......te lang...dus je weet "" te goed"" hoe hij is.....
, toch fijne dagen!!

iedereen veel plezier met dit prachtige mooie weer.....
kusssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja met de herfstzon is het heerlijk wandelen buiten en veel te zien ook, en voor Bhody nog meer te ruiken  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Heel veel plezier samen met een goede vriend, altijd fijn om met iemand leuke dingen te kunnen doen  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Heerlijk dat jij zo rond de recreatieplas hebt gelopen, inderdaad zijn er een hoop mooie paddestoelen! Staan wel paar op mn fb ergens  :Wink: 

Vandaag voel ik me wel redelijk, heb dingen gregeld, goede gesprekken gehad, eindelijk mn lief weer even gesproken en mijn lichaam voelt ook gelukkig minder aan als een blok beton  :Smile:  
Geniet lekker van de paddestoelen, herfstkleuren en herfstgeuren allemaal, hoplijk schijnt het zonnetje  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

@ sietske  :Smile:  antw.op je bericht van 21 /10 .... :Wink:  druk druk ....'tis den eerste maal sedert een weekje dat ik terug even wat bij te lezen hier op het forum .....ach , de biechtstoel is hier nog in volle werking ..... nog altijd niet werkloos ... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  de dagen vliegen hier voorbij ..... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  verveling ken ik niet ...dit weekend ...heeft mijn oudste klein-dochter 18,5 jaar, haar eerste serieus liefdeverdriet gekent .....een adres..... oma .... :Smile:  deze avond is ze nd. school langs geweest ...ze ziet er wat beter/en nuchterder ....uit ...ooeeeffffff... :Big Grin:  :Wink:  

En morgen mag de dochter (oudste ) haar nieuw werk-contract gaan ondertekenen bij een internationaal bedrijf ....joepie .... een contract van onbeperkte duur .....ze zal er wel hard moeten voor gaan werken ...maar dat kan ze .....ik zo fier als een gieter .... :Big Grin:  hier gaat ze mee vooruit gaan ....zowel mentaal als financieeel :Smile:  :Wink: ( haar tweede nieuwe job dit jaar ....?????raarrrrrr.... maar nu heeft ze bekomen wat ze waard is ....uitdagingen tenvolle ....wij supporteren haar  :Wink:  nu kan ik het nog niet allemaal vermelden..... want het is een totaal nieuw project die start op 9 dec.waar zij verantwoordelijk voor is ...... 

Morgen zullen we een flesje erop kraken .... 'tis gek ...maar dit jaar is voor haar.... nd. echtscheiding ..alles beginnen te draaien ....in positieve zin .... :Wink:  

ieder een fijn avond .... :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me verdrietig, maar onderga het gelaten. Vind het wel prima allemaal, zolang ik geen contact opneem met bepaalde mensen blijft het stil ... dus neem ik geen initiatief meer. Het zal wel aan mij liggen.

Adios

----------


## swingmoeke

oei neetje kop op he!
blijf er de moed in houden
en probeer gewoon positief te blijven

----------


## Raimun

> Ik voel me verdrietig, maar onderga het gelaten. Vind het wel prima allemaal, zolang ik geen contact opneem met bepaalde mensen blijft het stil ... dus neem ik geen initiatief meer. Het zal wel aan mij liggen.
> 
> Adios


Soms kan je beter geen contakt nemen , ook al zou je wel willen !!
Dat vraagt wel effe doorbijten en leren "" los laten ""..
Jezelf er van overtuigen , dat jouw leven prima is , ook zonder die contakten !!

----------


## anMa

Eigenlijk niet zo goed
Erg pijn in mijn keel en neus hoofdpijn dus waarschijnlijk word ik verkouden ben dus besmet een of ander verkoudheidsvirus 
Net nu ik as 1 november de griepprik wilde halen
Weet niet of ik er nu mee moet wachten
Ook nog buikpijn en diarree
Een ander buikgriep virus. Met keelpijn en buikpijn
Nou ja wat t ook is ik ben er behoorlijk ziek van
Drink maar wat kamillethee voor t slapen en n paracetamol
Heerst er misschien weer iets

----------


## sietske763

> Soms kan je beter geen contakt nemen , ook al zou je wel willen !!
> Dat vraagt wel effe doorbijten en leren "" los laten ""..
> Jezelf er van overtuigen , dat jouw leven prima is , ook zonder die contakten !!


@Raimun, bedoel je echt GEEN contact met anderen.....of verkeerde contacten stoppen.....
persoonlijk denk ik dat het niet goed is om zonder contacten te leven, je komt dan in een isolement en daardoor in een neerwaartse spiraal.....

----------


## sietske763

Hey Neetje, kanjer met een gouden hart.....!!
ik begrijp je....het is de tijd van het bewuste jaar......jouw film....
ik zou je zo graag willen helpen, maar ik kan het niet....jij moet hier doorheen, .......totdat op een dag/jaar de film heel langzamerhand minder pijnlijk wordt....
sterkte!!!

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske......
Je komt maar in 'n neerwaartse spiraal , als je* behoefte* hebt aan contacten en die achterwege blijven !
Of je in 'n isolement geraakt ....kan je eigen keuze zijn , doch dan stoort het je niet ...
Kan ook andere redenen hebben natuurlijk...buiten je wil om .....

Hetgene ik aan Neetje schreef //....is " storende contacten " gewoon mijden , negeren ..loslaten........zelfs als je eigenlijk anders zou willen ...
ook al kost het je moeite...op termijn kom je sterker uit de situatie !! 

Helemaal geen contacten !! kan ook natuurlijk...maar da's aan kluizenaars voorbehouden  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

OK, dank je voor je uitleg........snap wat je bedoelt....en ben het zelfs met je eens!!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo iedereen, daar ben ik weer.  :Wink: 
Moet alles nog een keer op mijn gemak bijlezen. Helaas is de vakantie niet doorgegaan. Mijn man kon met moeite een paar dagen vrij krijgen. Hij was zo moe, dat we gewoon maar wat luie dagen gehad hebben.  :Embarrassment:  Ik vond het beter dat hij wat bij kon tanken. Nu is hij grieperig, wat niet vreemd is met al dat harde werken. 
Dus we houden het uitje nog tegoed.  :Wink: 
Ik voel me niet fit, dus hoogstwaarschijnlijk heeft mijn menneke mij aangestoken. Gedeelde smart is halve smart.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Sietske, 
Van Harte Gefeliciteerd Sara. Ik wens je een hele leuke dag toe, laat alles maar over je heen komen. Dikke kus  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile: 

Voor iedereen een heel fijn weekend gewenst.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hello hello allemaal,, 

oeff al heel lang niks van me laten horen. Moet alles nog even op me gemakje terug lezen denk ik.. 

Maar met mij gaat het redelijk. Ben een tijd geleden gestopt met antidepressieva omdat mijn hartslag niet goed is. Dus was ik zo een op andere dag gestopt. Moest trouwens ook van de psychiater. 
Nadeel van acuut stoppen is dat je behoorlijk last van afkick verschijnselen krijgt. Maar goed. nadat ik gestopt was was mijn hartslag nog steeds niet goed. Dus moest ik daar eerst voor naar het ziekenhuis toe. 
Daar ben ik vorige week geweest. Alweer een hartfilmpje laten maken, bloedprikken, urine inleveren en over 4 week uitslag.. pff wachten duurt lang. 
Maarv olgens de internist kan het geen kwaad om antidepresieva te slikken. Dus was ika fgelopen woensdag bij mijn hulpverlener en vertelde ik dat wat de internist vertelde. Dus hij de psychiater gemaild en die belde mij diezelfde middag nog om te gaan vertellen dat ik er weer mee mag beginnen=) En omdat ik heel slecht slaap heb ik nu ook slaapmedicatie gekregen=) Jeah licht aan de tunnel te zien zou ik zeggen. 

Verder heb ik afgelopen week heerlijk vakantie gehad. Ben ook maar heel even bezig geweest met de studie. Alleen een paar les voorbereidingen geschreven. Heerlijk niksen=)

Nou lieverds take care of yourself
De beste manier om je tegen negativiteit van anderen te beschermen, is je omringen met een schild van positiviteit. 

Liefs, Jorien

----------


## christel1

Eigenlijk niet zo denderend vandaag. Heb gisteren een facetdenervatie ondergaan in mijn onderrug, niveau L3-L4-L5-S1 en op het moment zelf was het niet zo pijnlijk maar gisterenavond heb ik wel eventjes gefloten. Ja kan nog 14 dagen duren eer de behandeling aanslaat en dan nog 4 à 6 weken eer ik volledig resultaat heb en hopelijk helpt het echt want ik ben die rug- en heuppijn echt wel moe aan het worden. 

En dan deze avond nog naar de huisarts geweest, heb hartritmestoornissen, pols was heel laag, 56 in rust maar wel altijd met een tussenslag tussen en die irriteert me wel enorm, en morgen is het hier een feestdag dus liever zekerheid voor onzekerheid nemen. 

Moet op 12 november toch naar de cardio, dan kan het ineens allemaal eens nagekeken worden. En voor 1 keer was mijn bloeddruk te hoog 13/9 terwijl ik normaal maar max 10/6 heb en nee ik heb niet veel zout gegeten gisteren en vandaag dus daar kan het niet op gestoken worden. Blijkbaar is die bloeddruk te hoog voor mij en ben ik beter af met een lage bloeddruk, zal wat meer zout moeten gaan eten denk ik :-) 

Verder gaat het wel redelijk goed... dochter mag volgende week op sollicitatie gaan, vrijdag en mag donderdag ook een telefonisch gesprek doen met een bedrijf, cosmetica waar ze heel graag zou gaan werken maar je wel een zware proef door moet om toegelaten te worden. En dan staat ze ook nog op de oproeplijst van een ander bedrijf, dus hopelijk vindt ze wel snel werk. Nu beginnen de resultaten binnen te komen van haar sollicitaties en leeft ze op hoop, dus volgende week donderdag en vrijdag allemaal duimen voor ons Valérie dat ze haar droomjob kan versieren, nl werken voor een groot cosmetica bedrijf of anders een luchtvaarmaatschappij....

----------


## sietske763

voelde me 50 jaar en in een paar dagen alweer 45 jaar, heb zoveel anti age cremes en bonnen gekregen.....het smeren helpt dus mi erg goed, nog even de tubes opmaken en ik lijk miss voel k me dan weer rimpelloos 30 jaar

----------


## sietske763

o sorry lieve chris.......
lees net jouw post pas.....na de onbetekende post van mij......
wat een gedoe toch altijd bij jou!
en wat blijf je toch altijd positief!
ik zal duimen voor valerie!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden,  :Big Grin: 

Tjonge ik ben lang niet meer bij MediCity geweest....druk met andere zaken....
ik kan nog niet iedereen een antwoord geven, maar ik probeer wat te pennen...het laaste wat ik las zo ongeveer is over Christel....
Heel veel sterkte meid, wat moet jij toch altijd veel ondergaan...je roeit met de riemen die je hebt...je schreeuwt eens links en rechts naar je kinderen, de artsen, en wat al niet meer maar je "redt" het steeds !!!! Respect voor jou lieverd....ik hoop dat het redelijk met je gaat en dat de cardio gauw naar je hart kan kijken en ik hoop dat de behandeling beter gaat aanslaan!!! voor je rug en heupen en de rest van je lijf ook!!! dikke knuffel  :Wink: 

Sietske: Hoi daar...ik was helaas echt druk...wat leuk dat je zulke fijne wandelingen hebt gemaakt met Killy en dat je een jaartje ouder en nog wijzer bent geworden dan je al was!!!! 
fijne dag gewenst....Liefsssssssss  :Embarrassment:  

Dolfijntje: Welkom Lady....ik hoop dat je gauw uitslag krijgt....wel suf dat je eerst moet stoppen met de antidepressie en daarna weer mag beginnen...eigenlijk hoort dat niet zo sukkelig te verlopen maar enfin, dat is opgelost, hopenlijk slaap je nu weer beter....je met positiviteit omringen klinkt Super..... :Big Grin:  dag meidje...fijne dag en succes met alles....

Luuss: fijn dat jij je Lover weer gezien hebt...daar knapt een mens altijd wel van op, een stukje gelukzaligheid....fijne dag gewenst en succes met alles.... :Wink: 

Dodito: Wat laten ze je eigenlijk veel werken....ik denk dat je een leuke baan hebt maar elke keer volkomen afgedraaid in de bank belanden is niet de bedoeling. :Frown: ..ik hoop dat er "verandering" voor je komt en anders kun je misschien de persoon benaderen die jou zoveel uren heeft gegeven...niet de baas op je werk maar de diegene die jou aan het werk heeft gezet...in Nederland heet dat het UWV ....sterkte lief mens....wel fijn dat je af en toe leuke dingen nog onderneemt. ..dapper hoor.....byeeeee hou je haaks...knuffel.... :Smile: 

Suske: Moeder overste, moeder der moeders.... :Big Grin:  Alle goeds voor " jou " en je gezin!!!! heel dramatisch wat er allemaal gebeurd in een gezinsleven....veel ellende, verdriet, en daarna weer je dochter zien opbloeien dat is fantastisch,.. en mede door "JOU" steun en begrip komen de deernes goed op hun plek terecht..."Hulde" dikke zoen  :Wink:  denk ook aan jezelf als het mogelijk is..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Neetje: Sommige mensen zullen je altijd teleurstellen....als je de kracht kunt vinden en je laat ze links liggen en belt ze niet meer op, dan gaan ze misschien eens nadenken....de mensen die zo weinig voor je kunnen betekenen kun je beter laten vallen...Raimun heeft dat al mooi gezegd....zij voegen "niets" voor je toe...het geeft rust als je die beslissing neemt...heel prettig voelt dat aan....je bent meer waard dus trek die rug recht, borst vooruit, pak die Thomas en tour met droog weer een eindje naar een leuke bestemming...schijt aan al die negatieve mensen...laat zien wie je bent, dat zal je oom je zeker toewensen...sterkte....een dag bank hangen en je miserabel voelen is oke, maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr daarna moet je weer je best doen voor "jezelf"  :Big Grin: ....dag lieve digitale vriend.....knuffel dan maar?????

Raimun: Hoe is het? helaas de kastanjeboom is uitgebloeid, maar misschien bloeit er weer wat anders leuks in je huis of anders?  :Big Grin:  ik wens jou een hele fijne prettige zonnige dag toe....warme groeten.... :Wink:  ik neem aan dat je motor weer op stal staat? ...doegieeeeeee

bij mij gaat alles goed...eerst had ik een vriend een paar daagjes op bezoek, dat is een ex waar ik goed mee overweg kan...een relatie zit er niet meer in, dat hebben we al gehad...
soms is de Rozenweg bestrooit met haken en ogen en dan kun je niet meer verder...dan moet een mens loslaten...moeilijk en pijnlijk maar we moeten immer weer verder....
leuke mensen staan er op de relatie site's maar als ik een uur er voor moet rijden dan hoeft het niet meer, dat is mij te vermoeiend...als ik spontaan een bakkie koffie wil drinken dan kan dat niet...voor mij is dat dus niet geschikt, en zo kijken we voorzichtig links en rechts om mij heen....lastig op deze leeftijd, soms voel ik mij oud wat mijn ziel betreft, maar soms spring ik denkbeeldig over heuvels en verlang ik nog steeds naar die ene bijzondere persoon die mijn hart kan beroeren.... :Embarrassment: ....ik droom nog even verder.... :Big Grin:  ehh genoeg geleuterd....ha,ha,..en da top de vroege ochtend....ik was even een tijdje weg door drukte...vorige week ben ik met mijn tante 2 dagen in de weer geweest....en zo was er elke dag wel iets...tussendoor moet ik evne bijkomen...gisteren heb ik mijn goede buurman/vriend vd overkant vd straat weggebracht naar Utrecht toe naar een prive kliniek en tegen de avond reed ik weer terug naar onze woonplaats...het was enorm vermoeiend en ik vindt het eng om in het donker te rijden, dus het zweet stond mij af en toe wel in de handen...brrrrrrrrrrrr wat een gedoe, maar ik wilde hem brengen, en soms moet je je eigen angsten overwinnen....brrrrrrrrrrrrrr voorlopig niet meer, maar ik heb er geen spijt van maar ik moet nu wel even bijtrekken...vanmiddag mag ik weer met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis toe en zo is er momenteel elke week iets....het is goed, ik ben beschikbaar, en soms neem ik een hele dag vrij voor mijzelf....lichamelijk gaat het beter met mij door door de antidepressia die ik kreeg voor de Fibromalgie, schrijf ik het goed? neeeee he?,  :Big Grin:  och de telefoon gaat, eerst even dit stukje aftypen anders ben ik uit mijn concentratie.......ik kom uit de verkramping van pijn en dat is goed, maar de pijn zal er altijd zijn, maar als het wat minder is krijg je ontspanning en dat had ik nodig.....ik zal een aantal dingen nog lezen op de topics en zoniet dan wring ik mij er weer tussen...dag lieve vrienden...ik heb jullie gem ist....veel liefs en minder pijn en een goede dag gewenst.....

Jolanda: potdikke lieverd ik vergeet je zowat...excuus, och sorry....je bent "niet" een paar dagen weggewenst dat is bijzonder jammer en betreurenswaardig....maar ik hoop dat jij en je man over een tijdje de koffers kunnen pakken en als nog de leuke trip kunnen maken die jullie in gedachten hebben....ik wens je veel sterkte met je lijf en alle goeds en natujur,lijk even eens voor je man die in de kreukels zit omdat hij teveel doet....  :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeeeeeeeeeee
Liefs van mij.....prettige dag....

----------


## sietske763

hey parel,
fijn dat je weer aanwezig bent op het forum.....dat is echte meerwaarde voor ons hier......

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth,
Wat weet je het altijd weer mooi te verwoorden.  :Embarrassment:  Ik kan volmondig beamen dat ik met de inhoud eens ben.  :Wink: 
Ik hoop voor jou ook dat je eens je zielsverwant mag vinden, en tot die tijd hoop ik dat je je omringt met mensen die goed voor je zijn, want dat verdien jij dubbel en dwars.  :Smile:  Wie weet wat er nog op je pad komt.  :Embarrassment: 
Een fijne zonnige dag voor jou. Dag lieve  :Big Grin: 

Voor Sietske, Dotito, Gossie, Suske, Luuss, Raimun, Christel, Dolfijnjorien, Neetje, Anma, wens ik een goeie dag toe. Hopenlijk ben ik niemand vergeten, dat moet je me maar vergeven. (wordt ook een dagje ouder, ha, ha)  :Big Grin: 

Ik voel me geradbraakt (lichamelijk). Gisteren heel de dag rondgesjouwd, ben ik niet meer gewent.  :Wink:  Maar voor de rest gaat alles redelijk goed op het moment. Liefs, allemaal  :Wink:

----------


## middernachtszonnesteek

dag is ng geen 15 minuten bezig
zover zo goed

----------


## Elisabeth9

Middernacht- persoon.... :Wink: 

Welterusten dan maar als je er aan toe bent, maar "nu" kan ik zeggen...een prettige dag gewenst...als het goed met je gaat is dat "heerlijk" toch? 
Groetjes.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goodmorning allemaal....

Lekker geslapen? al aan koffie toe? even een klein stukje schrijven voordat ik afsluit...
ik ben nog moe maar dat trekt wel bij straks als ik onder de douche sta.... :Big Grin:  gistermiddag was lachen, nouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu eerst niet echt hoor....
ik ging gisteren vroeg in de middag op pad met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis...onderweg hadden we het er over "welk" ziekenhuis we moesten hebben.....we komen overal zo vaak dat ik het echt niet meer wist....grrrrrrrrrrr enige irritatie hadden we allebei....ik omdat ik erg moe was, en zij omdat ze het ook niet zeker wist en dat geeft frustratie's...en dan ratelt zij mij met woorden naar het hoofd wat we allemaal niet konden doen....een opgewekte 80 plusser...pfffffffffffff ik gaf maar iets meer gas en knikte maar eens stilzwijgend ja en nee, uiteindelijk moet ik op het verkeer letten....
aangekomen in het ziekenhuis meteen naar de receptie gesneld en die nam contact op met het andere ziekenhuis....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa daar moesten we heen..... :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ik moest echt lachen....hahahahahaha..ik zag er opeens de humor wel van in....mijn tante gaf ik de sleutels dan kon ze in de auto...ik kon ondertussen in rap tempo het kaartje van de parkeermeter afstempelen, en daarna roetsjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj gas op de plank en naar het andere ziekenhuis toe...daar aangekomen mijn tante "gedumpt" / afgezet bij het ziekenhuis en ik als een idioot een plekje gaan zoeken voor de auto...( Weezenlanden) pffffffffffffff hijgend als een paard kwam ik dan tenslotte aan voor het loket waar mijn tante al stond bij de KNO arts....Jippie....we hebben het gehaald......

je begrijpt het wel...ik sliep vannacht goed maar niet zo lang, maar ik ben tevreden.... :Wink: 

Prettige dag allemaal....byeeeeeeeeee

----------


## anMa

Weer helemaal prima lang geslapen en verkoudheid is weer over buikje ook weer in orde
Maar morgen ga ik toch nog wel de griepprik halen
Vorig jaar had ik daar geen last van gehad dus ga ik dit jaar weer

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, fijn dat je weer opgeknapt bent.  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Je lijkt wel op roadrunner.  :Big Grin:  Gelukkig dat je er om kunt lachen.  :Wink:  Het is toch een heel gedoe, die ziekenhuisbezoeken. De "Weezenlanden", daar ben ik ook nog wel eens geweest (heb een paar jaar in Zwolle gewoond, maar dat is al lang geleden). 
Is voor je tante wel fijn dat jij dit doet.  :Wink:  Nu even bijkomen van het op en neer gesjees. Pfffff...
Ga je nog wat leuks doen het weekend? Of ga je relaxen en bijkomen? In ieder geval, geniet ervan.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

@ Sietske,
En Sara, hoe gaat het met de 30 plusser (gezien al die smeerseltjes,  :Big Grin: )?
Nog steeds aan het lijnen, hoe gaat het daar mee? 
@ Christel,
Nog zo'n sterke vrouw. Hoe gaat het met alles? Hoe is het nu met je rug?
De zolderkamer al helemaal in orde nu?
@ Gossie, fijn dat ik je voorbij zie fladderen.  :Embarrassment:  Ik hoop dat het naar omstandigheden goed met je gaat. Warme groet.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Do,
Ik mis je hier, maar ik kan mij voorstellen dat je nu je energie voor andere dingen moet bewaren. Denk aan jezelf he? Liefs  :Wink: 
@ Raimun,
Weet altijd precies de juiste dingen te zeggen.  :Embarrassment:  Dus daar hou ik het dan bij.  :Wink: 
@ Suske, 
Zij waakt ten alle tijd over ons.  :Wink:  Ha, ha, denk je nog aan jezelf? Liefs  :Wink: 
@ Neetje,
Ik hoop dat je de kracht hebt om er toch op uit te trekken. Juist nu, de natuur heeft veel om te geven, ook al schijnt de zon niet.  :Embarrassment: 
Houd de moed erin.  :Embarrassment: 

Ik heb gisteren eindelijk eens weer geschilderd. Dat ging lekker.  :Wink:  Ik ben voor iemand anders wat aan het schilderen. Zo blijf je ook bezig. 
Zometeen naar de Pilatus, de spieren weer eens aan het werk zetten.
Wens iedereen een fijne dag vandaag.

----------


## Neetje

Het 'eenzijdige contact' betreft in dit geval mijn naaste familie, zal het moeten accepteren, al doet het pijn maar het helpt mij in ieder geval NIET om uit de misere te komen.

Ik moet 300 euri terugbetalen aan de fiscus, de nasleep van 'mijn film'

Gisteren weer naar de psychiater geweest (het was koud op de brommer) ... medicatie gaat met 100 mg verhoogd worden in 2 weken tijd rustig opbouwen.

Fijne dag iedereen

----------


## christel1

Dank u Jolanda, ja ja de zolderkamer is nu bewoonbaar, nog een paar kleine zaken die moeten afgewerkt worden maar die zijn niet dringend. 
Mijn rug doet nog steeds pijn maar dat wist ik, kan tot 8 weken duren na de ingreep eer ik optimaal verbetering voel en het is nog maar een week. En de eerste weken kon ik meer pijn hebben. Dus afwachten zeker ? Verder gaat het leven zijn gangetje, dochter druk aan het solliciteren en morgen haar 1ste echt sollicitatie gesprek, spannend dus.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, als ik jou belevenissen lees verveel jij je geen moment. 
Succes voor de dochter, hopenlijk werpt het zijn vruchten af.  :Wink:  Spannend.
Laten we hopen dat je baad hebt bij de behandeling van je rug. Bij mijn vader hebben ze het vorig jaar ook gedaan, en hij heeft er zeker baad bij. Loopt ook wat soepeler nu dan voorheen.  :Embarrassment: 
Fijn dat het allemaal wat meer op orde is. Al geloof ik dat er bij jou altijd wel werk aan de winkel is.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Gisteren avond ziek geworden, stomme griep natuurlijk.. 39 koorts, dus medicatie genomen en in mijn bed, deze nacht wakker geworden terug van de koorts nu 39,5 dus beneden in de zetel komen liggen en een koortsremmer genomen maar daarjuist had ik al terug koorts hoor, niet fijn. Eerst ons ventje heel de week ziek en dan kom ik bij hem en dan duikel ik in mijn bed, weer een heel tof weekend dus....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Smile:  Jij lijkt wel een wervelwind .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  aha ...een warm en goed hart ...heb je wel ....ik voel de energie zo op me afkomen ....dank voor je liefdevol berichtje ... :Wink:  :Smile:  De dochter is momenteel volop ...met de papieren -berg bezig ...bij de notaris ... nh. ministerie van koophandel ...er komt veel bijkijken .....dan moet het nog in het staatsblad verschijnen ...en dan pas kan er gestart worden ...op 9 dec. is de dag ...waarop we een goed flesje gaan openen ...... voor succes...maar ook uit dankbaarheid ..... :Smile:  :Wink:  

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  lieve dame  :Wink:  op tijd en stond ...adempauze ....jij herinnert mij er ook op tijd aan ... :Wink:  voel je al wat beter ???? 

@ christel  :Smile:  je rug al wat beter ???  :Smile:  Nu het griepvirus te pakken ....je weerstand zal laag zijn nd. verbouwingen .....rust maar uit ...je verdiend het... tank wat bij ....succes vd. dochter haar sollicitatie ... :Smile:  

@ Neetje  :Smile:  ... ....als je de problemen aanpakt kom je vooruit .... al is het voetje per voetje ...al schuiven weg ...maar uiteindelijk komt er een eind aan  :Smile:  :Wink:  En mensen waar je geen contact meer mee krijgt .....laat ze .....ze zijn jou niet waard .....  :Smile: Stuur ze liefdevolle energie toe ...wens hun het beste ....en een warme knuffel .en laat het los  :Smile:  ..... je gaat je nadien beter voelen ..... :Smile: een warme knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  

@ Do  :Smile:  Hoe is het nog met jou ???? Succes  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  Stuur je veel energie toe  :Smile:  

@ Sietske  :Smile: grappige dame  :Big Grin:  moet altijd zo glimlachen om jou anekdotes ..... :Smile:  Smeer er het maar goed dik op ....dat helpt  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Knuffel  :Embarrassment:  

@ Raimun  :Smile:  luuss  :Smile:  anma  :Smile: gossie  :Smile: DolfijnJorien  :Smile: en aan alle andere ...hopenlijk niemand vergeten..... een zonnige gezellige zondag ...een warme knuffel aan ieder ..... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: :

----------


## Suske'52

Nog even .... deze namdg. uit eten ...opening karnavaljaar ....nadien kroegentocht ....pfff... niet voor mij ...ik ga mediteren op mijn tuinbank ...met een glaasje ...nd. sterren kijken ...en reiki sturen nd. aarde ......hier eindig ik ....want subiet ben ik niet gereed als man mij komt halen .....dit 1/2uur was voor jullie ....warme knuffel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Suske, denk dat ik morgen dringend mijn HA mag bellen want dit is echt geen griepgevoel meer maar echte griep en heel veel pijn op mijn longen en temperatuur geraakt niet onder de 38,5..... hopelijk stuurt hij me gelijk niet door naar spoed want daar draait het wel naartoe, dus duim morgen vroeg maar. 't Is dat ik niet weet wie de HA van wacht is want anders had ik die al laten komen, nu hoop ik morgen niet te horen dat hij het was want dat zou echt balen zijn....

----------


## anMa

Van harte beterschap voor christel :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Heb de griepprik gehaald en gelukkig nergens last van gehad

----------


## sietske763

anMa, ik heb de griepprik dit jaar geweigerd......heb liever 1 x goed de griep, ipv maanden de halve griep...
ben echt benieuwd wat mijn lijf gaat doen,
toen ik nog geen prik kreeg, had ik standaard 1x per 5 jaar echt goed de griep met hoge koorts, maar dat was voor al dat medische gedoe toen ik nog niet geindiceerd was voor de griepprik

@ sus....................lieverd!!! ga maar lekker even van deze aardbol af om jouw ding te doen!


@""wervelwind."".parel...doe het lekker rustig aan..... :Smile: 

@chris............beterschap meid, neem maar lekker veel pillen! :Big Grin: 

@Neetje, talen en computer expert...met opgepimpt profiel en tomos...hoe gaat het in je film, volhouden he :Frown:  :Frown: :

@Raimun, ""geheimzinnige"" grappige man.........je blijft leuk!! :Cool: groeten aan je .......... :Stick Out Tongue:  (zie profielreacties....haha)

@ gossie en jootje......jullie zijn druk met andere dingen...neem de tijd.. :Wink: 

@luussje............waar zit je.....in B??je zou in nov erheen....toch :Confused: 


verder weet ik het niet meer.....ben een zeef......dus niet boos worden als ik iemand vergeten ben..... :Confused: .

fijne dag iedereen, voor zover mogelijk...het is heerlijk ""wandelweer"" :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

oh help Dootje.............ik schaam me diep.....ben je niet vergeten.....dat zal nooit gebeuren, maar ik hoor maar niets van je......niet hier en niet via FB....(wel je felicitaties...maar niet hoe het met je gaat, volgens FB ben je ook jarig geweest, hoop dat je het leuk gehad hebt......)
ik kan nou wel vanalles gaan vragen.....maar we weten hier allemaal dat je erg veel werkt en dt je dat soms ff (logisch)te veel wordt!!
love you dear!!!!!(heb trouwens wel wat gehoord van ""onze"" Josh.....)

----------


## Neetje

@sietske

Film draait op volle toeren, ik zal deze week eens even kijken of ik de dingen in een pm aan je kan sturen, zoals ik je beloofd heb.

----------


## sietske763

@neetje.....alleen pm als je het aankan....ok....
dus voel je niet verplicht
omdat je het beloofd hebt!!

----------


## christel1

Ziek ziek ziek, huisarts is geweest, zit op het randje van een longontsteking, wordt al 10 dagen AB slikken en als het na een paar dagen niet beter is dan moet ik aan de cortisone.... de thermometer gaat terug richting 39+ en ik voel me echt belabberd, dus veel zullen jullie mij niet online zien.

----------


## christel1

ha en ik ben de 1ste van zijn patiënten met echte griep, niet een snotvalling of verkoudheidje of griepsyndromen, heb weer de hoofdvogel afgeschoten, dik tegen mijn zin...

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, van hieruit wil ik je van Harte Beterschap toewensen en hopenlijk wordt het geen longontsteking. Sterkte.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## witkop

Beterschap meiske

----------


## Neetje

> ha en ik ben de 1ste van zijn patiënten met echte griep, niet een snotvalling of verkoudheidje of griepsyndromen, heb weer de hoofdvogel afgeschoten, dik tegen mijn zin...



Beterschap christel

----------


## sietske763

ook beterschap gewenst voor je, Chris!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel mij helemaal niet prettig bij de vernieuwing van deze site.  :EEK!:  Het doet écht pijn aan je ogen. (zit met een zonnebril achter het scherm)
Ik vind het niet overzichtelijker, ik zie door de bomen het bos niet meer. Jammer hoor. Dat kan toch niet de bedoeling zijn.  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Lieve strijder van de griep....Bah dat "jou" dat nu weer overkomt lieverd....
heel veel sterkte en beterschap...ik hoop dat je wel een beetje verzorgd wordt en dat je niet alles zelf wilt gaan doen, want dat kan "echt" niet hoor...goed rusten en sterkte met eten...thee/bouillon/beschuit...of zoiets denk ik..... :Wink:  BETERSCHAP....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda, eerlijk gezegd ben ik ook zo'n muts die vreselijk moet wennen aan veranderingen op de pc...ik houd er helemaal niet van en ik voelde mij heel ontheemd zoals gisteren....promt logde ik na 1 berichtje weer uit..ik probeerde nog iets te veranderen maar dat lukt na enige tijd pas...echt wennen... :Embarrassment:  zelfs de poppetjes komen minder goed tot zijn recht...maar goed ...ik wil mijn eigen kleur weer terug...groen was dat he? dit is drukker en killer aan mijn oogjes, maar enfin ik ben dan ook al een vijftig plusser...ik zal niet teveel zeuren maar een succes is het voor mij ook niet, maar misschien went dat wel...net als met messenger op de pc..dat veranderen ze ook regelmatig...ik haat het  :Mad:  hahahahaha...genoeg `gezeurd`van mijn kant...
succes meid, we moeten het ermee doen... :Embarrassment:  liefs....

ik voel mij druk... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik wil naar mijn ouders toe, Bhody uitlaten, vanmiddag naar het zieken huis met mijn tante...weer een spannend moment..hopenlijk krijgt ze goed nieuws...doegieeeeeeeee
ik ga er vandoor....

----------


## christel1

Hoe kan ik nu iemand gaan bedanken ? alles is veranderd dus dat vind ik ook niet meer, dus iedereen bedankt alvast, knuffel

----------


## Raimun

@ Christel.....
links onder jouw gegevens staat 'n knopje "" heeft bedankt "" !!! daarmee krijg je al jouw bedankjes op z'n plaats  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ja Raimun, heb ik nu op gedrukt, op jouw naam maar ik zie niks verschijnen ? Die griep zit nog in mijn hoofd zeker ??? Al een week strike, ben dat niet gewoon ne meer dus.... dus ik weet het niet meer.....

----------


## Raimun

> Ja Raimun, heb ik nu op gedrukt, op jouw naam maar ik zie niks verschijnen ? Die griep zit nog in mijn hoofd zeker ??? Al een week strike, ben dat niet gewoon ne meer dus.... dus ik weet het niet meer.....


Bij mijn bericht is het verschenen !!
wens je vlugge beterschap ....( honing...grog....warm houden ..kop laten rusten !! )

----------


## Neetje

Mochten mensen hoofdpijn krijgen van de nieuwe kleuren ---> bij mijn profiel vinden je ogen rust  :Smile: 

En ik weet zeker dat leontien vast wel een andere lay-out toe kan toepassen met haar forum beheer functie. Het zal even, zo noem ik dat, "rommelen" worden, maar het komt wel goed

(wow René wat klink je positief ... ach ja, heb net me medicatie ingenomen dus ik val zo lekker in slaap na een klote dag, eindelijk slapen ===> RUST)

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK voel mij wel oke....sinds het scherm veranderd is hier zit ik regelmatig vast...dan druk ik op " controle alt delete of enter" via laptop en dan kom ik er weer uit....ik typ amper, maar dat komt wel weer.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Christel wens ik sterkte met de griep, ik hoop dat jij je binnenkort wat beter voelt..kalmpjes aan maar... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

@Neetje.......toen iik net ging inoggen, dacht ik als eerste, zo ff bij neetje kijken wat hij gedaan heeft met zijn profiel....dacht die is ff aan t oppimpen gegaan, die kan zich ff uitleven met al zijn kennis,,,,,en verrek nu lees ik dat je het gedaan hebt....doeiiiiii, ik ga ff spieken bij je........
ik ga daarna weer pleiten....voel me hier zo echt niet thuis....moet extra ritalin slikken om het hier te volgen......als het voor een ADHDer ooit te volgen is....

heb wel een heerlijk slaapmiddel ontdekt.....voor de slechte slapers...heb 1/4 stukje space cake opgegeten en bijna geen slaapmiddel......helemaal goed!!!ruim 10 uur geslapen met alleen een een ""plas pauze""
en het is een plantje....alleen niet van dr Vogel.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: droom je dromen en heb een goed weekend.... :Wink: 

Sietske: geniet van je lekkere slaapmiddel, dat is anders dromen toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  effe rusten na al dat hardlopen(figuurlijk) gezien he? als ritalin vrouw... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  fijne dag...wie laat je hondje Killy dan uit? ach je partner natuurlijk...

ik heb liever natte roombotercake en dan zweef ik met de space shuttle naar een andere plek toe, om daar weg te dromen bij de sterren...ik zet de wekker elke dag want ik moet Bhody uitlaten, anders dan draaide ik mij nog wel weer even om doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, dat lukt nu beter met de nieuwe pillen... :Smile:  vandaag voel ik mij "vredig" ( op dit moment) de zon schijnt, Sinterklaas komt het land binnen varen, wat wil je nog meer.... :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...fijn weekend snoessie....byeeeeee

----------


## Raimun

:Embarrassment: 


> Sietske: 
> 
> ik heb liever natte roombotercake en dan zweef ik met de space shuttle naar een andere plek toe, om daar weg te dromen bij de sterren...ik zet de wekker elke dag want ik moet Bhody uitlaten, anders dan draaide ik mij nog wel weer even om doegieeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, dat lukt nu beter met de nieuwe pillen... vandaag voel ik mij "vredig" ( op dit moment) de zon schijnt, Sinterklaas komt het land binnen varen, *wat wil je nog meer*.... ...fijn weekend snoessie....byeeeeee


d a t :......Sinterklaas de nodige tijd neemt om zeker alle bestellingen af te leveren ...
----( heb jij jouw brief al gepost Elisabeth ?? )
..............het nog enkele maanden zo 'n rustig zonnig weertje blijft .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
...............het daarna nog veel beter en warmer wordt ..
...............toevallig de 6 winnende cijfers op mijn Lottobulletin staan !! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Voorlopig ben ik hiermee wel tevreden .... denk ik  :Cool:

----------


## christel1

Doe mij ook die roombotercake maar van bij appie hein, die is superlekker... en een tasje mochakoffie (dolce gusto krups) maar voor de koffie moeten we wel naar nederland want die verkopen ze bij ons niet in België of je moet hem online bestellen en dan leveren ze hem thuis af, dat is natuurlijk heel makkelijk. 
Voor mij is het een poepsnoepje geworden daarjuist, koorts wil niet weg gaan, snertding, heb ik niet nodig dus maar mijn longen zitten nog vol slijm en het is heel moeilijk om op te hoesten, heel mijn middenrif ligt uit elkaar kwestie van spreken. En ik verteer ook geen eten meer, ik heb geen honger, enkel dorst en mijn weegschaal gaat gevaarlijk naar beneden.... zoals in mijn CVS periode toen mijn maag niet meer werkte en ik aan de TPN baxters vloog.....Dus dat liever echt niet meer. En nu krijg ik er nog keelpijn en een snotneus bij (nee nee Raimun, die snotneusperiode ligt al lang achter mij). 
Ik zal maandag nog eens een goeie dag gaan zeggen bij mijn lieve huisarts, ik moet volledig genezen zijn of het doemspook van CVS slaat weer toe, mijn weerstand is terug beneden alle peil en heb echt geen zin om terug zo ziek te worden. Maar ja ik moet morgen de deur wel uit want mijn hond moet ook zijn kakje en pisje doen en de kinderen zullen uitslapen want die zijn aan het uitgaan en heb er 3 slapers bij, op zolder maar die zijn ook gaan feesten gelijk de beesten, dus die zal ik ook niet uit hun bed moeten zetten. 
Hopelijk raken ze de zoldertrap op en zijn ze niet te dronken, anders allemaal beneden op grond of in de zetels, zal ze leren als ze te veel drinken, zal de emmertjes al klaar zetten :-). Ze zijn wel weg met de fiets dus hopelijk komen mijn grieten veilig terug thuis, allé wel mijn griet niet maar haar nichtje en 2 vriendinnen....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel ,

Als"jij" ziek bent dan wordt het tijd dat jou kinderen en die andere lieverdjes een beetje voor je gaan zorgen!!!....
misschien roep jij niet hard genoeg of "jij" zegt dat jij jezelf wel kunt redden... :Stick Out Tongue:  dat laatste denk ik....hoolimoosie....

toch is het heel fijn en prettig als iemand anders jou honden wil uitlaten en eten neerzet zodat jij wat meer mag rusten in het weekend...je zou ze "wel" de "kans" kunnen geven om je te helpen moeder Christel met jou ijzeren wilskracht.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .ik weet dat jij een "sterk" persoon bent maar heel soms is het fijn als je iets kunt ombuigen zodat je kinderen je kunnen helpen!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

ook "ik" heb jaren geleden alles zelf willen doen, maar dat kon helaas niet altijd en "moest" ik wel enige hulp aanvaarden....pffffffffffffffff ik was koppig en soms nog, maar ik heb er van geleerd!!!

lieve Christel...heel veel sterkte en Beterschap..succes bij de dokter....Liefs en een dikke knuffel van mij... :Big Grin:  dag Supervrouw..ik begrijp je wel... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Dank u schattie.... 't is hier aan het regenen, ja eigenlijk niks nieuws onder de zon denk ik op een druilige zondagochtend.. Ben naar de winkel gereden met de auto, lampje van oliepeil brandt, dus dat zijn troubles in Paradise. Naar mijn dochter gebeld die bij haar vriend zit en die ging kijken of hij nog olie had. Hopelijk wel want heb er 500 meter mee gereden en hij stonk al, verder rijden is dus geen optie of mijn motor gaat de lucht in en dat is nu ook weer de bedoeling niet. 
Dus straks als hij er thuis geen meer heeft, met zijn wagen ergens een tankstation gaan zoeken met een winkeltje aan dat wel open is op zondag en een literke olie gaan kopen voor mijn motor gaat fikken want mijn dochter heeft dat blijkbaar nog niet gezien de laatste weken dat zij er mee gereden heeft want veel ben ik er nog niet mee weggeweest de laatste weken...

----------


## christel1

Morgen RX foto's laten nemen van mijn longen, dokter heeft bloed afgenomen om te zien hoe erg de infectie nog is, zit nog heel veel slijm op mijn longen en ik neem al de zwaarste AB. Dus afwachten en zien....en als de AB niet helpen zal het ziekenhuis worden om intraveneus AB te krijgen. Hopelijk niet dus want ik haat ziekenhuizen maar mijn gewicht is aan het duiken en dat is heel slecht voor mij. De ene kijkt naar een boterham en verdikt, ik eet een boterham en vermager.... pfff

----------


## Neetje

Wat een saaie boel is het hier op 't forum sinds de veranderingen. Gaat het zo goed met jullie?

----------


## sietske763

@ Neetje......kanjer.....
zie net jouw post, bijna niemand van onze MC vriendengroep voelt zich op dit moment thuis hier........
ik ook niet, maar reageer alleen ff op jou....
het is erg doods hier....en niet zo plezierig als het was.....
heel erg jammer!!!
sterkte joh, bij die rotmaand die eraan
komt....ook al post ik hier niet...ik denk wel aan jullie!!

----------


## tarali

Dat er hier wat veranderd is, weet ik niet, ben hier nog niet zolang, maar ik zit met het probleem als ik in een forum terecht kom dat ik dan op pagina .... uitkom, onderaan zie ik dan dat ik kan klikken op laatste, is vermoeiend aan de ogen om steeds alleen naar de datums te zien om de recentste te vinden, zal wel wennen denk ik

Ik wens Christel snel beterschap en hoop dat de RX foto's goed waren op 20/11

groetjes aan iedereen !!

----------


## christel1

Dank u Tarali, de foto's waren niet om over naar huis te schrijven eerlijk gezegd. Hoesten doe ik nog altijd super hard en ben ook verschrikkelijk moe. En nu krijg ik ook nog eens blijkbaar mijn maandstonden na maanden niks (premenopauze). Ja heel het forum is veranderd en blijkbaar heeft iedereen het er moeilijk mee. Blijkbaar ben je een bijna buur van mij ? Londerzeel ? Ik kan bijna zo ver kijken van in Buggenhout dus. Dus nu terug mijn zetel in, ben net koffie gaan drinken bij de buren maar voelde me maar platjes hoor. Nu is mijn dochter naar de winkel om boodschappen, het wordt weer pasta en heb er echt geen zin in, maar echt geen zin... Had liever choucroute met een lekkere worst gegeten en nog wat ander vlees in maar zij lust dat niet. Dus straks eens aan de jongens vragen wat ze morgen willen eten. Heb zin in een lekkere preistoemp maar dat wil zij dan ook weer niet pfff, moeilijk om te koken voor iemand die enkel "gezond" wilt eten. Wat zij dan gezond noemt he. En het forum typt weer slecht, mijn letters blijven hangen, niet leuk dus. 
En Neetje, het forum ligt blijkbaar plat op zijn achterste vanals ze de veranderingen uitgevoerd hebben, wordt overal blijkbaar veel minder op gereageerd en het is ook heel onduidelijk geworden, zelfs hoe je moet bedanken enzo is niet meer voor iedereen vanzelfsprekend. Dus dank u hierbij alle 2 en al de rest natuurlijk

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, ik reageer ook even op jou. Wens je heel veel beterschap. Je hebt wel enorme pech momenteel. Laten we hopen dat je je snel weer de oude voelt.
Ik vind het forum op dit moment, drie keer niks. Sorry voor mijn uitdrukking. Alles is veel onduidelijker. Het licht kan ik niet aan mijn ogen verdragen.
Gezellig is anders, kennelijk heeft iedereen er moeite mee, want er zijn er momenteel maar weinig van de vaste leden.  :Frown: 

@ Sietske, ik voel met je mee. Hoe gaat het met je? Ik denk ook aan jou hoor.  :Wink: 

@ Beste Neetje, je hebt gelijk, maar ik voel mij hier helemaal niet meer thuis, ligt aan het veranderde forum.
Hoe gaat het met je? Ik hoop dat je wat betere dagen hebt. 

Hoe is het met de rest, Elisabeth ook al even afwezig? Ik denk aan jullie, dat wel.  :Smile:  
Raimun, jij houdt goed vol, de aanhouder wind.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallootjes allemaal.....ik spring op mijn paard en rijdt in galop naar het gezondheidsforum toe.... :Big Grin:  ik moet ook wennen eerlijk waar....ik kom zojuist weer binnen stormen...in de keuken keek ik naar beneden vanaf mijn flat en zag 2 oudere mensen ploeteren bij hun mooie auto...hoppa, ik huppel naar beneden toe en ga ze helpen met de boodschappen etc ( klein dingetje)....maar ze lachten allebei dus dan is het goed...ik ben meegelift naar de 10e etage en toen ging ik weer naar de 5e etage waar ik woon en ga wederom achter mijn pc zitten om wat te typen op deze site....het is koud buiten...de handschoenen maar aan doen straks tijdens de wandeling met Bhody....ik was inderdaad een paar dagen afwezig en doordat de verandering zo tegen viel hier ben ik weinig tevoorschijn gekomen maar dat probeer ik wel weer te doen....ik moet mijn weg nog zien te vinden hier...ik moppper wat links en rechts op de site,. en toch zag ik vanmiddag een lichtpunt... :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  als je helemaal naar beneden schrolt en je kijkt naar de linker kant dan zie je dat je 2 dingen kunt veranderen....de taal kun je aanpassen en het vakje ernaast ook...."dat" heb ik aangevinkt en er stond bij mij GZ5.0...ik werd er knettergek van...toen heb ik aangeklikt: VB4 Default Style en toen ging het stukken beter met mijn scherm ennnnnnnn "gevoel" misschien een tip? ik heb dit ook al elders gemeld vanmiddag....ik heb vandaag al van alles gedaan en vanavond komt de buurvrouw een bakkie doen....nu ga ik Bhody uitlaten...tot gauw allemaal....ik mis jullie...daggggggggggggggggg ho ho ho...deze Pieterbaas verdwijnt weer op zijn paard....Adios.....dit was Elisa  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Elisabeth,
Ik krijg gewoon weer goede zin van jou peptalk, heb ik echt gemist. Wat ben je toch een schat.  :Smile: 
Ben vandaag met kaarten bezig geweest, daar moet je bijtijds aan beginnen, anders heb ik geen schouder meer over, als ik teveel achter elkaar doe. 
Ik voel mij wel lekker, fijn weekend gehad, onze trouwdag gevierd, lekker naar de Griek geweest, mjammie.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Wens iedereen alvast een fijn weekend, nog wel een beetje vroeg, maar dat mag de pret niet drukken.

----------


## sietske763

misschien moeten we maar weer massaal gaan posten, dat stimuleert elkaar, tenminste mij wel.....
dus...elisa, jo, gossie, luuss, chris, sus, neetje, dootje en natuulijk ""onze""raimun......tot morgen allemaal!!!! :Cool: 
ik ga zo heeeeeeeeelijk maffen, heb een nieuw recept uit mn ""dr Vogel-tuin""
ik gooi het nu door de chocolademelk......en hoppa....lekker slapen!!!......eerst de chocomelk opdrinken natuurlijk,
maar jullie snappen me wel, toch?? :Confused: 

o ja...hoe voel ik me..........wel goed!!
geen alcohol, geen peuken, bijna geen eten....maar wel vrolijk.....
omdat jullie er weer zijn!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Raimun

Hallo...hallo...hallo...
Ik voel me al 'n héél stuk beter....
Verscheidene dagen zat ik hier wezenloos naar dit scherm te staren , hopeloos zoekende naar mijn " schaapjes "  :Smile: 
Zonnebril op..alle knopjes e.d. getest..doch zonder resultaat  :EEK!: 
Mijn schaapjes waren blijkbaar de weg naar de vertrouwde stal kwijt  :Confused: 
Dus heb ik de Mechelse herder van de buurvrouw geleend ( die wordt anders te lui !! )
Het bekende tonnetje omgebonden ! ( hij weet dan hoe laat het is !!de snoeper !! )
Dan heb ik hem iets in zijn oor gefluisterd over Bhody en Killy en Sammy...
( wat dat was ..blijft onder ons ' mannen '.. :Stick Out Tongue:  )
Weg was hij ..lijk 'n pijl uit'n boog ...foetsjiiiii ..?
Blijkbaar heeft hij zijn taak serieus genomen !!.... " mijn schaapjes zijn terug ..en zitten weer gezellig te blèten... :Cool:  "
Ik heb hem geen uitleg gevraagd  :Embarrassment: ....wel het tonnetje laten leegslurpen....deed hem goed zo te zien .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Voorlopig kan hij weer op z'n lauweren rusten ..;tot ze nog eens de layout van dit forum veranderen  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  
Ik kan me tenminste weer aan mijn " no-nonsens pep talk "..verkneukelen ...
en het vertrouwde gemekker van mijn schaapjes klinkt als muziek in m'n oortjes.... :Cool:  :Smile: 
Groetjes...van 'n gelukkige herder  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

helemaal waar.......we hebben niet genoeg beseft hoe het voor jou was......zonder dat ""vrouwen gedoe""
Raimum......je bent en bljft een kanjer!

----------


## sietske763

wat ontzettend attent trouwens, dat je de namen van onze huisdieren noemt en onthoud......
of is de strekking ervan zo lachwekkend dat je t niet kan vergeten......

----------


## Raimun

> wat ontzettend attent trouwens, dat je de namen van onze huisdieren noemt en onthoud......
> of is de strekking ervan zo lachwekkend dat je t niet kan vergeten......


..mijn geheugen werkt meestal vrij goed....als ik het nodig vind tenminste....

----------


## sietske763

ik ga nu echt naar bed, mn chocolademelk werkt.....
daaaaggggggggggggggg allemaal.................tot morgen!!!

----------


## jolanda27

> helemaal waar.......we hebben niet genoeg beseft hoe het voor jou was......zonder dat ""vrouwen gedoe""
> Raimum......je bent en bljft een kanjer!


Daar sluit ik mij helemaal bij aan. Mooi stukje trouwens van jou Raimun. Jij weet altijd de juiste snaar te raken. Althans bij mij dan toch.

----------


## sietske763

hallo hallo,
zoals beloofd ben ik er.....
fijn Jo, dat je er ook was......hopelijk vandaag weer.....
tis hier heerlijk wandelweer,
dus gelukkig heb ik hier een hond en ga straks ff ruim ruim een uur vit. D inhaleren,
Ben ook redelijk druk met een ouder, zeer bejaard stel, een schrijnend verhaal, maar dat kan ik niet op het forum kwakken, laten we zeggen dat ik weer iets van mn oude beroep tijdelijk terug heb en dan als vrijwilliger.... 
voel me iig heel blij dat ik me zeer nuttig kan en wil maken.

nou lieve mensen......see you!!!

----------


## sietske763

> ..mijn geheugen werkt meestal vrij goed....als ik het nodig vind tenminste....


selectief geheugen dus..........
ideaal!

----------


## Raimun

@ Sietske....
er is niets mis aan 'n selectief geheugen hoor !!...zolang je maar zelf de " selectie " kan maken ... :Smile:  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

daarom noem ik het ook ideaal..... :Smile: 

er is vandaag niemand verder hier................
dus wij zijn de enige die de afspraak nakomen...... :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

> daarom noem ik het ook ideaal.....
> 
> er is vandaag niemand verder hier................
> dus wij zijn de enige die de afspraak nakomen......


Hadden wij dan 'n afspraak Sietske ? :Embarrassment:  en doe je dan dat minirokje aan ?  :Stick Out Tongue: ..er is toch niemand anders hé ?? :Wink: 
en waar moest ik ook alweer komen ?  :Smile: ....

----------


## sietske763

oei oei...........

----------


## sietske763

nou mensen de groetjes........welterusten, hopelijk morgen een grotere opkomst!

----------


## Neetje

Welkom terug allemaal  :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

> Hadden wij dan 'n afspraak Sietske ? en doe je dan dat minirokje aan ? ..er is toch niemand anders hé ??
> en waar moest ik ook alweer komen ? ....


ha die Raimun(s)

hahaha volgens mij was je in de war....dit is nl geen datingsite, maar een medische site...........
geeft niet hoor.....je bent al 64 jaar en dan raak je soms wat verward....

----------


## sietske763

hey allemaal......
weer erg weinig belangstelling voor MC vandaag,
alleen Neetje en ik....en vanavond ws Raimund.....kom op mensen!! ff doorbijten..ik vond het ook 20x niks, maar moet zeggen dat het na een paar
dagen wel meevalt......
maar kan de gezelligheid hier niet alleen opknappen!
dus maar weer een oproep aan onze ""MC vrienden""

hier vandaag weer alles goed, door de buitenlucht...wel koud maar een dikke jas en een unox rookworst muts op mn koppie
en dan is het echt heeeeeerlijk!
vandaag een (bijna) snipperdag met mijn ""job""

was gi nog bij iemand in het zieklenhuis, en t valt me veel vaker op hoe slecht de zorg is geworden,
word er boos van......we hebben het vroeger toch heel wat beter geleerd, kwestie van mentaliteit, want ze zitten zo vaak koffie te drinken en zijn slecht op de hoogte van een
gezondheidstoestand van een patient.

ik ergerde me dus echt groen en geel!

zo, bijna weer een bladvulling vol......
nu de volgende......om wat neer te kalken!

fijn weekend lieve mensen, en veel sterkte voor een ieder die het nodig heeft!

----------


## jolanda27

Ja, ja, daar ben ik weer. Je zult het niet geloven, maar ik was gisteren al kerstkaarten aan het schrijven. Ik schrijf er best veel, en dus heb ik maar besloten om het een beetje te verdelen. Maar ik stuur ze niet nu al op, ik wacht totdat de goedheiligman vertrokken is.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wat goed van jou, dat je tijd maakt voor een bejaard echtpaar, dat is dankbaar werk. Ik doe nu voor het 5e jaar alweer vrijwilligerswerk bij bejaarden. Ik kan er over meepraten. Ach, de zorg, daar kun je een boek overschrijven. Maar of je daar blijer van wordt. :EEK!: 
Ik zie dat ik je naam vergeten ben. Sietske natuurlijk.
@ Ha, Neetje, je bent ook van de partij.  :Smile: 
@ Raimun, niet alle schaapjes zijn nog van de partij. Dat wordt nog even tellen.  :Confused: 
Ik ben alweer vergeten wat ik allemaal gelezen heb. Hoezo een zeef? Ha, ha, dat krijg je als je de vijftig gepasseerd bent. Doei.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

hey jootje......fijn dat je doorzet...zonder jullie is het hier niet leuk.....
haha heb de kerstkaarten spullen van vorig jaar nog......was het toen van plan, maar natuurlijk kwam er steeds wat tussen, uiteindelijk heb ik
maar 1 mislukte kaart gemaakt..
echt niets voor mij..maar ja, wilde wat doen om van de straat te blijven....
ja het is fijn om de buren te helpen met moeilijke dingen, zoals artsen gesprekken.
alles regelen met de wijkzorg en WMO voor HH en vervoer
ze zijn ziek en 87 jaar......en al wat verward
gelukkig ben ik erg bijdehand en weet waar ze recht op hebben...dus alles is vrij snel opgelost (de zakelijke dingen)
nu dus de aandachtpuntjes....
via pm zal ik wat uitleggen.....dan snap je direct waarom het hun en mij goed doet

heb trouwens uitslag van de herkeuring, ben nu voorgoed afgekeurd en verdwijn in het archief....MAAR
ik mag vrijwilligers werk doen in een hospice (ik kan daar al beginnen, maar wil er eerst voor de buren zijn)
normaliter mag vr w w. niet bestaan uit bezigheden die je op je vroegere werk doet (WIA regeling)maar ik heb gelukkig zwart op wit toestemming gekregen!!!
zit daar al jaren op te wachten.!!

zit jij in WIA of nog de oude WAO met soepelere regels??

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben niet weggeweest, een MC forum zonder mij is onmogelijk en niet mee te leven. Na een lange saaie regenachtige 'zeiknatgeregende' dag ga ik met n goed gevoel de dag afsluiten: Ajax-p$v 3-1 (glimlach)

Trusten allemaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden.... :Smile:  wat fijn dat jullie verschijnen, sorry Sietske, ik laat wel eens een dagje verstek gaan, maar ik doe mijn best...ik begrijp hoe "jij dat bedoeld hoor? haha  :Stick Out Tongue:  wat geweldig dat jij er voor de buren bent met je raad en daad!!!! je bent dus een "topwijf" ...fantastisch....je smult van de chocolademelk en vervolgens nog uit de fles van Dr Vogel....hey meid wat zul jij lekker hebben geslapen...goed zo....Gefeliciteerd met het feit dat je nu officieel bent afgekeurd, na jaren van ellende en tegenslagen, heb je nu "gerechtigheid" ik ben blij voor je schat.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  grappig van je Unox muts....het ziet er vrolijk uit, of ben je een "Trol" geworden...haha...in dromenland he? lekker warm aan de oortjes....draagt Killy ook iets warms? 

Raimun: Helemaal gaaf dat jij de Mechelse Herder hebt meegenomen van de buurvrouw en deze toen wat in het oor hebt toevertrouwd...je ziet het ...de "kudde" is weer terug maar af en toe dwaalt er eentje nog wel eens weg naar een groenere weide, maar keert uiteindelijk altijd weer terug naar de "familie" van MediCity  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa dank je wel....

Jolanda: och je bent al op weg met de kerstkaarten.. :Embarrassment: ..goed idee trouwens want het kost veel tijd als je er veel wilt schrijven...goede tip voor mij, maar ach ik ben zo'n sukkel die van alles altijd bedenkt in de decembermaand en soms wat minder tijd heeft, maar ik ben een trouwe schrijver..ik schrijf zo'n kaartje dan vol met tekst, en ja dat duurt dan wel giga lang, dus dat moet wat beknopter!!! ...wat mooi dat jij ook al jaren een vrijwilliger bent....het is gewoon nodig......

en wat de zorg betreft.....dat is zorgwekkend, en daarom is het heel erg belangrijk dat wij er voor onze familie en medemens "staan" om ze te helpen....ik kan dan wel volledig zijn afgekeurd maar ik bekommer mij altijd om mijn medemens, dat is mijn taak denk ik wel eens...gelukkig kan ik mij nuttig maken en ik hoop dat op een goede dag mijn "cupido" voorbij komt op een grote wolk en dat hij mij dan even meeneemt...oeps ik val bijna in slaap.....geintje....hahahaha...dag lieve vrienden...hierbij geef ik jullie allen een welgemeende dikke digitale zoen en knuffel...... :Embarrassment: ...

ik denk hierbij natuurlijk ook aan moeder overste: onze lieve Suske, onze dappere Christel, ons werkmeisje Dodito, de rappe en lieve Luuss, onze sterke Gossie, anderen die ik vergeet...


Neetje: we hebben elkaar hier nodig voor de pret en de traan....allebei belangrijk....en massaal steunen en kreunen en mopperen is ook verrukkelijk op zijn tijd....effe stoom afblazen heet dat....lieve Neetje, hou je haaks......och het wordt donker en mijn typewerk staat op een ander plekje, dit had hierboven gemoeten, maar terwijl ik dit schrijf, gaat de telefoon en moet ik opnemen (familie) en ik heb ruzie met de wasmachine want die doet niet wat die moet doen....einde verhaal...prettige avond allemaal, sorry als ik iemand vergeet hier te benoemen....Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, fijn dat je nu weet waar je aan toe bent (afgekeurd) en dat je nu kunt gaan doen waar je hart naar uitgaat.  :Smile: 
Wat zullen de buren blij zijn met jou, fijn zeg dat je hen met raad en daad bijstaat. Een hospice, ik vind dat prachtig werk. Ik heb er ook al vaker aan gedacht, maar ik denk dat ik mij dat veel te veel zal aantrekken.  :Frown:  Maar het lijkt mij prachtig en dankbaar werk. 
Ik zit niet in de WIA, ik ben gestopt in de zorg omdat ik anders een enorme burn-out gekregen zou hebben. Reorganisatie's, mijn scheiding, de forse depressie, het werd mij allemaal teveel. (daar kwam ook nog een tennisarm en de schouderproblemen bij, waar ik later een neerplastiek voor gehad heb).
Ik besef dat ik in een heel gunstige positie zit dat ik mij dit ook kan veroorloven. Maar ik wil mij toch nuttig maken voor mensen, en het bloed kruipt waar het niet gaan kan, dus daarom doe ik vrijwilligerswerk. 
Genoeg over mij. 
@ Elisabeth, doet je wasmachine weer wat jij wil?  :Wink:  Jij bent toch ook altijd positief. Daar wordt een mens blij van.  :Smile:  Leuk dat jij graag schrijft, heb ik ook altijd graag gedaan, kost wel veel tijd, maar ik geef toch nog altijd liever de voorkeur aan handgeschreven.  :Smile: 
Dag positieve dame,  :Embarrassment: 
@ Neetje, fijn dat je baad hebt hier bij MC. Sterkte met alles waar jij mee bezig bent. 
@ Raimun, ook aan het rijmen geslagen? 
Net wat Elisabeht zegt, uiteraard denk ik ook aan; Suske, Dotito, Gossie, Luuss, Christel, ik hoop dat ik niemand vergeet.  :Wink: 
Fijne dag een ieder, het is ineens winter geworden, brrr... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

> ha die Raimun(s)
> 
> hahaha volgens mij was je in de war....dit is nl geen datingsite, maar een medische site...........
> geeft niet hoor.....je bent al 64 jaar en dan raak je soms wat verward....



Sietske , je kent het spreekwoord ; " het verstand komt met de jaren ! " ..en ik ben nog maar 64 !! dus......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Het is ook goed : " 'n gezonde geest in 'n gezond lichaam " te hebben hé !!...
bijgevolg ..: is mijn aanbod medisch verantwoord denk ik ...alhoewel ik niet echt op " jacht " ben hoor.. :Big Grin: 
doch vantijd 'n " gezonde" date..doet wonderen !!...zelfs Elisabeth weet dat  :Wink: 
" Wij " kennen die datingsites ook wel ...doch zo hopeloos zijn wij nog niet .. :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Ik ga direct eens aan mijn neefje zijn oren trekken als hij thuis komt..... heeft om 16u05 gedaan en was maar laat thuis en de examens beginnen overmorgen. Maar allé zijn laatste rapport is goed, heeft het net getoond en had geen enkele buis... dus dat maakt veel goed. Tante is terug in een beter humeur

----------


## Suske'52

Goedemorgen ieder  :Big Grin:  ook ik heb even op mijn lauweren gerust .....alléé in mijn normen .....druk was het hier genoeg (dochter...... verleden week.... laatste week oude werkgever ...met de nodige perikelen ....ppfffffff....' als ze vertrekt ... dan weten ze pas maar, wat ze waard is' ) .... ook op de 7 dagen..... 4 x buiten de deur gaan eten .....alles komt te samen .....en de volgende weken ....staanook vol geboekt ......tot het nieuwe jaar ....en zo schuift men verder ..... :Smile: ...gisteren ook 2 infiltraties gekregen (rug ) ......zo zal het hopenlijk ...wat vlotter gaan .... :Smile:  Ik ben een gelukkige vrouw .....mijn dochter is sinds gisteren op haar nieuw werk begonnen ......bij de trein ...jaja christel ... :Wink:  voor jou geen onbekende .....en zij heeft hier in (Belgiê) de leiding vd. fyra ( het financiêle) .....nieuwe snelheidstrein .....start op 9 dec. .....moesten jullie het nog niet weten ..... ze gaat ook nu voortaan elke week.... 2 dagen ...heen en terug naar Nl. voor als er problemen zouden zijn ... Ik zo fier als 'n gieter zoals ze hier zeggen .....ik ben blij voor haar ....want ze verdient het .....' na regen komt zonneschijn '  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

@Suske, tof dat je dochter bij de NMBS begonnen is, ze zal er echt geen spijt van krijgen. Voor mij is dat wel niet goed, met de vroegere Benelux treinen zoals wij die noemden mocht ik gratis naar NL reizen, nu die fyra treinen, daar moet ik dacht ik wel op betalen, moet er nog eens voor bellen naar de verkeersdienst van de NMBS.... Mijn dochter wil niet bij de NMBS solliciteren, nochtans met haar diploma zou ze wel direct aan de slag kunnen in de functie die ik vroeger deed, maar ze wil in de mode/beautywereld een job. Ja se het is haar toekomst. Maar ik ga eens de site van de NMBS raadplegen om de uurregelingen van die nieuwe treinen te bestuderen, misschien kan ik er toch nog gratis op... 't zal wel een heel nieuwe wereld zijn die voor haar opengaat maar verandering van spijs doet eten zegt met dan he ? Wens haar in ieder geval veel succes van een ancien cheminôt........ en je bent een schatje en ik zal je één der dezer wel eens opbellen als je 5 minuten hum hum tijd hebt :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallootjes....ik houd het kort want ik moet Bhody uitlaten...helaas geen tijd, maar ik probeer het een andere keer...ben ff erg druk, maar ja wie niet? haha  :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda: de wasmachine doet het weer goed....ik denk dat ik dat ding te vol heb geladen en toen wilde hij helemaal niets meer...een half uur van alles geprobeerd, en toen heb ik wederom de stekker eruit getrokken....de deur vervolgens open gegooid en toen kwam al het water naar buiten over de vloer in de douche....pffff..hahahahaha...ik heb de rubberen laarsen maar aangetrokken,....al mijn was van handdoeken e.d. heb ik in dat kinderbadje gegooid die ik onlangs gekocht heb voor Bhody...dat kwam heel goed van pas... :Stick Out Tongue:  helppppppppppppppp wat een water...de was in het badje gesodemieterd en met de hand uitgewrongen....daarna de knop onderin (het filter) losgedraaid en toen kwam de rest van al het overtollige water eruit....hoera.....daarna ben ik de was in 2 keer gaan centrifugeren en toen was de machine weer goed!!!! jippie....ehhhh ook nog de douche aangedweild....pffffffffffffff veel werk, maar ik had meteen weer heel veel respect voor de vrouwen die vroeger op de hand hun was moesten doen.....ik voelde mij een beetje een oervrouw....met de laarsen aan...hahahahaha...doegieeeeeeeeeee fijne avond...de volgende keer een nieuw verhaaltje....

Raimun...je bent nog een jonge god....hihi  :Big Grin:  je springt denkbeeldig nog over de bergen en wat relatie site's betreft...ach daar maak je zoveel mee, ik kan er wel een klein boekwerkje over schrijven...lachen.....ik moet iemand gewoon tegenkomen in de stad ofzo of een leuke pipo aan de deur misschien? haha...dagggggggggg fijne avond....

Groetjes.....

----------


## Neetje

Een klote dag is het, een droom waarvan ik wakker werd heeft me nu al de hele dag in zijn macht ... een gevoel van gemis en verlangen naar de 'hoofdpersoon' van mijn film  :Frown:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Suske, je mag gerust fier zijn op je dochter. Knap van haar, dat ze haar leven weer op de rit heeft. Natuurlijk ben je daar als moeder trots op.  :Wink: 
Ook nog twee rug-infiltratie's gehad tussen de bedrijven door. Ik hoop dat je er veel baad bij zult hebben. 
Dag bezige bij.  :Smile: 
@ Elisabeth, jij bent toch ook een handige tante. Wel een werk, de vloer weer droog maken. Maar jij bent natuurlijk al lang blij dat "Mien" de was weer doet. 
Je zult naar deze ervaring haar wel niet meer zo vol proppen.  :EEK!:  
Zo, ervaring met datingsite's? Ik wordt nieuwsgierig, ha, ha. Een pipo aan de deur? Misschien moet je dan maar een entertaner inschakelen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Doei, een fijne sinterklaasavond, mocht je nog wat gaan ondernemen.  :Wink: 
@ Neetje, jammer dat de film bij jou maar blijft draaien. Daar heb ik helaas ook geen passend antwoord op. Probeer jezelf te blijven afleiden, elders je energie uit te halen. Sterkte. Morgen weer een nieuwe dag, nieuwe kansen. Probeer positief te blijven.  :Wink: 
@ Christel, hoe gaat het met jou? Merk jij al effect van die infiltratie's? Of is het nog te kort

Voor iedereen die de Goedheiligman verwacht, een hele fijne avond.  :Wink: 

Ik voel mij wel goed, dat was vannacht wel anders, behoorlijk last van hartritmestoornis, maar dat is gelukkig weer weg. 
('t zal die vreemdeling zijn wel zeker,  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda, 
Mijn infiltratie heeft perfect geholpen echt waar, het was een facetdenervatie en ik voel niks meer van pijn maar echt niets meer, niet in mijn rug en niet in mijn heup. 
Morgen moet ik naar de cardioloog en ik zit echt met schrik want ik heb net als jij nu last van hartritmestoornissen..... dus morgen ecg en dan naar de cardio en hopelijk moet ik niet op de fiets want dan houdt hij me daar denk ik, hopelijk niet dus... want je weet wel wanneer je binnen gaat maar nooit wanneer je buiten komt.

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Wink:  het is bij Railrest dat ze zit .... zij heeft de financiele /catering vd. fyra in handen ....ze gaan dit ook in het staatsblad laten verschijnen .... de 2 personen ...die de fyra gefinancierd hebben .....en dan hare naam ....zodus mag ik wel fier zijn ...ik de moederkloek ...ach ja ...als het met de kinderen goed gaat ...is men tevree als ouder ... :Wink:  ze doet enorm een goeie sprong vooruit ( financieel ) ....nu zit ze op haar plaats waardig aan hare diploma ....  :Big Grin:  

Vd. 2 x dit jaar van job veranderen ...ze doet het goed hé ...na haar scheiding ...ze weet wel eender wat er gebeurt , dat wij achter haar staan ....en op leeftijd van 42 jaar moest ze er nu voor gaan .... :Smile:  de klein-kinderen zijn nu ook te kwaaie uit ....en ze mag 2 dagen van thuis uit werken .... :Smile: 

Hopenlijk komt erop het pad van je dochter ook een aanbieding waardig aan haar ....ik duim ervoor ... :Smile:  

Ps. wij gaan dit vieren onder ons beidjes in januari ...we gaan op hotel ( Radisson Blu )...+shoppen in Hasselt ....

----------


## sietske763

sorry dat ik niet kan reageren op iemand, ben zoooooooooooooo moe!
mijn v w werk ""mn job"" bij de buren vraagt ff veel van me...dus moet keuzes maken....
maar ben liever kort van stof en voldaan dat ik wat voor iemand kan betekenen, dan hele dagen mezelf vermaken met internet.

fijn chris dat je geen pijn hebt nu

sus, fijn voor jou en voor je dochter...

liefs voor de MC club!

----------


## Neetje

Leuk wakker worden met een witte wereld

----------


## Raimun

Sinds vandaag voel ik mij weer goed !....enfin mijn voeten toch !!!!
Mijn comfortabelste schoenen hebben hier 'n dikke week voor de schoorsteen gestaan !!  :Big Grin: 
Je weet nooit , of de goede man nog tijd en zin heeft om langs te komen hé .. :Smile: .....niet dus..... :Mad: 

Bijgevolg kan ik weer met 'n zalig gevoel gaan wandelen .. :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

> Sinds vandaag voel ik mij weer goed !....enfin mijn voeten toch !!!!
> Mijn comfortabelste schoenen hebben hier 'n dikke week voor de schoorsteen gestaan !! 
> Je weet nooit , of de goede man nog tijd en zin heeft om langs te komen hé .......niet dus.....
> 
> Bijgevolg kan ik weer met 'n zalig gevoel gaan wandelen ..


Raimun,
Ben je ziek geweest? En nu weer opgeknapt?
Had je wel een wortel in de schoen gedaan dan? :Big Grin:  Bij mij is ie ook niet langsgekomen. Misschien is het paard kieskeurig?  :Confused:  
Dan maar weer lekker aan de wandel, tussen de buien door. Het was wel een mooie witte wereld voor even.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel mij wel tamelijk relaxed. Ik heb mij voorgenomen deze Kerst niet gek te laten maken, oftewel geen kerststress.  :Smile: 
Nog de laatste hand aan de kerstkaarten leggen en dat is ook weer klaar, samen met een persoonlijke noot. 
En waar is iedereen dezer dagen? Het zal de drukke dezembermaand wel zijn. Succes iedereen, waar je ook mee bezig mag zijn. 
Ik wens iedereen die enorm tegen deze dagen opziet, heel veel sterkte en lieve mensen om je heen die je de ellende even mogen doen vergeten. Mensen die je warmte geven en een warm hart toedragen.  :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

@ Jolanda...

...ik heb 'n week langs mijn schoenen gezeten  :Smile: ....

..niet enkel 'n wortel in de schoenen !!..
maar iedere dag ook vers gesmeerde boterhammen met kaas ( dat heeft hij graag ! )
'n kan koffie..'n stevige borrel ...enkele pintjes...zelf gebakken wafels..
stro voor het paard ..geitenwolle sokken ....enz..

Ik heb zelfs mijn baard laten groeien ..volgend jaar laat ik mij niet meer foppen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

Ja, dat is het natuurlijk Raimun, je had niet naast je schoenen moeten blijven zitten.  :Confused:  Want de goedheiligman komt pas als jij schaapjes aan het tellen bent.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Als ik dat zo allemaal lees krijg ik er gewoon honger van.  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden allemaal.... :Wink: , ik laat jullie een beetje in de steek maar sorry het kan even niet anders...ik zal het uitleggen... :Embarrassment:  

vrijdagochtend vroeg 7 december liet ik Bhody uit met het wandelen...ik liep net vredig en voorzichtig rond te stappen over de sneeuw heen en plotseling gaf Bhody een ferme ruk aan de riem en toen kwam ik met een harde klap op het ijsgedeelte terecht..eerst mijn derriere en vervolgens in een paar seconden mijn elleboog en pols.....(weer mijn zere arm) ik heb nog een heel klein rondje gemaakt met de hond en ben toen langzaam half bewusteloos naar huis gelopen... :Frown:  vervolgens ben ik op de mooi geschilderde bank in de hal van mijn flat gaan liggen want ik kon niet meer lopen.....de hond hield ik stevig vast met mijn linkerhand en toen zakte ik even weg....daarna kwam de goede fee mij helpen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  mijn tante vond mij, ze ging haar krantje uit de bus halen en dacht eerst dat er zwarte vuilniszakken lagen....haha..woehaaaaaaaaa dat was IK....Bhody zat rustig op de grond en de riem zat in mijn verkrampte hand.....Hoera....de hulptroepen arriveren en toen kon ik naar boven toe.....'s middags toch maar naar de dokter gegaan want de pijn was zeer heftig....het deed mij denken aan het jaar 2000, toen ik eveneens in januari zwaar ten val kwam en Posttraumatische Dystrofie er aan over hield....nu weer in dezelfde arm.....snik snik.... ' s avonds hebben ze mijn pols met spalkgips ingepakt...het is gebroken....op dit moment heb ik nog behoorlijk pijn, a.s vrijdag de 14e komt er voor 4 of 5 weken ander gips om....ik ben benieuwd, dat zal beter zijn vermoed ik.... :Smile:  ik typ nu met 1 vinger maar ik wordt nogal koud dus ga ik afsluiten....

ik wil jullie sterkte wensen met jullie eigen pijn en problemen....wat goed is voor jullie moet je doen als dat mogelijk is...op dit moment kan ik even niet op iedereen reageren, hoe graag ik dat ook zou willen....ik voel mij zeer onthand en moet alles met mijn linkerhand doen...maar enfin ik troost mij met het idee dat het over een aantal weken voorbij is....voorlopig blijf ik dus maar wat vaker in huis....rijdt de auto minder vaak....woehaaaaaaaaa, ik mis dat rooie monster nu al enorm....ik met mijn vrijheidsdrang....ha,ha....besef ik eens te meer weer hoe mijn vader zich moet voelen met de Parkinson ziekte....1 voordeeltje is Jolanda....dat ik nu geen Kerstkaarten ga schrijven...ook niet digitaal.... :Wink: 

dag Allemaal....pas goed op jullie gezinnen en huisdieren en blijf je happy voelen.....Liefs van Elisa...en een dikke knuffel voor allen....sterkte voor jullie met jullie therapien, behandelingen in het ziekenhuis, als mantelzorger voor de buren lieve Sietske, dag Neetje hou je haaks....droom nu maar over wat beters en fijners voor jou...liefsssssss

----------


## christel1

Maar Elisa toch, zo veel pech hebben.... pfff ook niet goed hoor. Hopelijk krijg je hulp van iedereen om Bodhy uit te laten enzo en ook wat voor je huishoudelijke taken. Want met 1 hand alles doen is echt niet makkelijk. Mijn schoonzus is een maand geleden ten val gekomen thuis en had een handbeentje gebroken maar mijn broer en haar zoon zijn er nog om haar te helpen. Hij kookt al altijd maar zij wast en plast en doet de kuis. 
Deze avond is het grote Dicteee der Nederlandse taal en ik ga weer meedoen zoals vorig jaar van in mijn luie zetel thuis he, en mijn dochter die doet dat ook, vorig jaar had zij 4 fouten en ik 5. Misschien zal het dit jaar wel moeilijker zijn maar ons Martine Thange is terug, voordeel voor de Belgen terug want onze lieve Hollander die alles voorleest, dat is echt niet alles. Dus om 21u10 zit ik voor de buis, met al mijn papieren en laat het dictee maar komen.... Hopelijk niet te moeilijk en dat de Belgen mogen winnen (grapje) 
Dikke knuffel iedereen dus

----------


## Neetje

Wow Elisa, dat is nogal een verhaal zeg, ben er best een beetje stil van. Ik zie je al in die hal liggen ... mijn god  :Frown:  . Wat een geluk dat je snel bent gevonden zeg. Hoop dat je pijn niet al te erg is, rotperiode zo meisie

----------


## jolanda27

Jeetje Elisabeth, je hebt enorm pech zeg. Ik was er ook even stil van, toen ik het las. 
Wat een geluk dat je tante je snel gevonden heeft. Hopenlijk heb je goede medicatie tegen de pijn. 
Nou Elisabeth, kun je deze maand eens al je goede vriend(en)innen in gaan schakelen. Mogen ze jou eens bijstaan, met Bhody uitlaten bv. Meehelpen met het huishouden.  :Wink:  Jij doet zo vaak wat voor een ander. Nu ben jij even aan de beurt. 
Ik hoop dat het allemaal voorspoedig geneest, dat je niet te veel pijn hebt. Ik zal je aanwezigheid hier wel missen, maar nu moet je in eerste instantie aan jezelf denken. 
Lieve Elisabeth, ik wens jou ondanks toch hele gezellige Kerstdagen en alle goeds voor het Nieuwe Jaar. Probeer maar eens je in de watten te laten leggen, je verdient het.  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Ik ben alweer wakker. Grrr... die lastige overgang. Het is de laatste tijd weer helemaal mis met de nachtrust. Maar gelukkig is er dit ook nog.

@Neetje, hoe is het met jou? Ik vond het leuk te lezen dat je de witte wereld mooi vond. 

@ Christel, hoe gaat het met jou? 

Alle anderen zijn in mijn gedachten. Ik mis hier Gossie ook, ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat. En Dotito, hard aan het werk, Sietske, ook al druk met het zorgen voor je buren. Het wordt stil hier.  :Frown:  
@ Raimun, je bent ook minder aanwezig merk ik. Gaat alles goed met je?

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyyy=)

He bah elisa je arm gebroken :Frown:  Niet tof!!! 
Christel hoe gaat het met he?
Neetje hou je taai lieve schat! 

Ik voel me redelijk,, ben sinds kort met de antidepressieva weer begonnen, me lichaam kon het spul weer aan!! Begonnen met 10 mg, na 2 week naar 20 mg gegaan en sinds gisteren zit ik op 30 mg :Frown:  Niet tof maar het is niet anders.......
Verder nog onwijs veel ziekenhuis bezoeken op het moment, en druk aan de studie

Nou lieve mensjes ik ga mijn ogen dicht doen en weer slapen,, pff soms vraag ik me af goe oud ik ben...

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisabeth  :Big Grin:  dat is pech hebben dame  :Frown: .....maar geniet van je vrije tijd nu ...even niet van holder der bolder van hier naar daar .... geniet vd.rust ....neem een stapel boeken ....een plaid ....en de nodige vitamientjes ...laat het maar waaien ...laat je lekker eens vertroetelen .....jij bent nu aan de beurt .....sterkte ...en een warme knuffel van hieruit .... :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve schatten....even wat info van mij.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gistermorgen ben ik opnieuw naar het ziekenhuis gegaan en na lang wachten was ik aan de beurt...de wachtkamer zat hartstikke vol en niemand doet zijn mond open, behalve Elisa en haar bovenbuurman, ik stond eerst aan het verkeerde loket, daarna naar de goede toe maar wel vast eerst D.E koffie meegenomen uit een apparaat...ha,ha, ik weet ze te vinden, lekker hoor......ff de mensen wakker schudden, iedereen kijkt zo heilig...ha,ha...ja sorry meestal ben en doe ik enthousiast om de mensen wat op te peppen.... :Embarrassment:  we gaan niet naar een begrafenis.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  eindelijk was ik aan de beurt...Hoera....ik mocht een kleurtje uitkiezen en dat werd grijs/zwart...past overal bij....ik kan er altijd nog een kerstmannetje opplakken toch? ik moet 1000 mg Vit C slikken, goed oefenen met mijn vingers en elleboog en over 3 weken terugkomen....daarna misschien verlost van het gips....ik hoop het....

toen boodschappen gedaan met de buurman etc....eind vd dag was ik heel erg moe en enorm geprikkeld.... :Frown:  heb toen maar een glas wijn genomen met een pijnstiller en een pafke.....dat troost tenminste..... :Smile:  ik kwam er van bij.....

Dank voor jullie goede wensen lieve vrienden.....ik slik gewoon paracetamollen en ibuprofen.....ik eet kant en klaar voer die ik zelf uitzoek....ha,ha....handig om te weten hoe alles smaakt....verder laat ik zelf mijn hondje Bhody 4x daags uit......2x liet iemand anders hem uit, terwijl ik er naast loop....dat was met gladheid, ik was te bang om te vallen....ik ben zo zelfstandig dat ik alles probeer om zelf te doen, behalve bed verschonen en nog wat anders zoals een vuilniszak verwisselen....te zwaar.....het mat mij af, maar vandaag voor het eerst voel ik mij wat prettiger na 7 november...het is roeien met de riemen die ik heb....ik vraag hulp aan beide buurmannen en straks komt mijn jongere zus, die kan mij helpen met wat klusjes...ik heb een vaatwasser, dus dat komt zeer goed uit....
tot slot wens ik jullie een gezellig en knus weekend toe....Liefs van Elisa.....

ps: ik typ nog steeds met 1 vinger....ehhh och ja Christel, ik heb aan jou gedacht toen het dictee begon op de tv....het was erg moeilijk volgens mij dit jaar....volgens mij had Adriaan van Dis dit geschreven en bedacht? een Belg had de minste fouten...Proficiat Belgie...formidabel.... :Embarrassment:  ik hoop dat het bij jou ook goed ging Christel....

succes Dolfijntje met alles wat je nog moet doen en gaat meemaken..sterkte met je medicijnen, soms moet een mens veel meemaken maar geef nooit de moed op, een dagje kan altijd....hoe is het met de Liefde?  :EEK!:  :Wink: 

Suske: wat fijn dat het beter gaat met je gezin...je klinkt blijer...heel erg fijn lief mens.... :Embarrassment: 

Neetje: dag creatieve man....goed inpakken op de thomas tegen de koude, de regen, etc...goed weekend, niet teveel piekeren....

Dootje: dag lieve hardwerkende vrouw, ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat en dat de uren beter zijn verdeeld..dus niet alleen maar vroege uurtjes....knuffel....

Raimun: heb je die wafels zelf gebakken met Sinterklaas? ruikt zo lekker, ik hoop dat je opgeknapt bent en dat het goed met je gaat.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: hoi meid...ook jij bent heel druk, je hoort snel wat van mij....Liefs....

Jolanda: wat vervelend als je zo slecht slaapt, ik begrijp je heel goed...dag talentvolle schilderes, trek je niet alles aan he van iedereen...heb het goed..

dag Gossie ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat....

Vandaag voel ik mij krachtig!....elke dag is er eentje....een warme omhelzing voor allen!  :Wink:  ik hoop dat ik niemand vergeet te benoemen....

----------


## christel1

@Elisa, 
Het fucking dictee was pokkemoeilijk dit jaar, echt waar, we hebben er allemaal zitten op vloeken dat het niet mooi meer was.... 30 fouten had ik en de ambtenaar/ingenieur die het gewonnen heeft, had 3 fouten, echt chapeau voor die man want echt het was niet te doen dit jaar maar toch nog eens plezant om mee te doen, we zijn weer wat slimmer geworden se. 
Er waren zelfs zinnen die geen zinnen waren want er stond geen werkwoord in en de woorden die hij "verzonnen" had, heel veel frans, dat was nu wel een voordeel voor mij en de kinderen, ja ja mijn logé en mijn dochter zaten daar ook met pen en papier vonden het ook makkelijker maar ze hadden wel even veel fouten dan mama of tante. 
Verder gaat het rustig aan, behalve de eindejaarsrekeningen die binnenvallen zoals hospitalisatieverzekering en afrekening water en nog wat rekeningen, verjaardag van mijn nichtje, cadeautjes kopen voor de jongens waar ik doopmeter van ben enzo en dan mijn eigen verjaardag die er nog aankomt en waar we een "klein" feestje gaan voor geven. 
Dus een beetje depri dus..... 
Juist een wandeling gaan doen met de honden en nu moet ik hun eten nog in de vriezer poefen voor een paar weken dus, deze morgen naar appie hein gaan shoppen maar niks bonus gevonden... blijkbaar niks dat afgeprijsd stond of waar je een bonus kon op krijgen dus echt in- en intriest (instinkertje van het grote dictee). Ik voel me ook een beetje leeg eerlijk gezegd, heb daarjuist eens goed uitgeweend bij ons ventje..... ik zal je wel een PB sturen daarover. Denk dat ik mijn zoon eens bij zijn oren ga nemen een van deze dagen hoor, die denkt dat het geld op mijn rug groeit maar dat is natuurlijk niet zo... 
Nog een dikke week en er komt een jaartje bij bij mij, denk niet dat ik me goed zal voelen, 50 ging nog maar 51 vind ik al echt oud... 
Nog een fijne avond iedereen en maak er het beste van allemaal, niet te veel nadenken maar gewoon leven...

----------


## Raimun

@ Elisabeth...
..inderdaad moet je altijd " roeien met de riemen die je hebt "..
jij kan nu maar 1 roeispaan bedienen hé..dan draai je rondjes .. :EEK!: 
dat heb je dus " slim" bekeken :..die 2 buurmannen voor jouw " car " (roeibootje ) te spannen !! :Cool: 
Doch : " wie goed doet , goed ontmoet " ....het is je gegund  :Embarrassment: 

Wat die wafels betreft , die heb ik inderdaad zelf gebakken ..
vreemd dat jij dat kan ruiken ?...de techniek staat voor niets  :Confused: 
De geur komt door de marinade van : Rhum (nogal kwistig )..appelstukjes ,kaneel en bruine suiker 
die ik onder het deeg meng !! :Stick Out Tongue: ...( persoonlijk recept gepatenteerd )

Verder gaat het goed met mij hoor ...kan niet beter !!
Kerstmis is in aantocht !!...;werk aan de winkel !!!
Hier maken ze 'n levende ( en levendige ) Kerststal !! 
De figuranten zijn enkele jaren geleden geselecteerd uit vele gegadigden !!
Je kan het al raden hé ... ik mag weer eens de ezel gaan uithangen ( spreekwoordelijk !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Ik wens jou ook 'n gezellig..warm..krachtig..kant en klaar week-end ..en stuur je 'n virtuele stevige knuffel  :Embarrassment: 

1 iets verontrust mij 'n beetje : jij typt al verschillende dagen met 1 vinger !. 
Vraagje :: altijd met dezelfde ??
Hopelijk gaan ze je die ook niet in het gips moeten zetten één dezer ......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Doeiiiiii

----------


## jolanda27

Goedemorgen allemaal,
Het zijn de druilerige dagen voor de Kerst. 
@ Elisabeth, fijn dat het met je arm wat beter gaat. Toch niet té veel doen hé? De buren zullen je graag helpen, zeker weten.  :Wink: 
Na enkele weken weet jij ons wel te vertellen welke kant en klare maaltijden het beste smaken.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Laat je maar lekker verwennen, net wat Suske zegt, boeken lezen enz. enz. : :Smile: 
@ Dolfijnjorien, niet zo leuk dat je nu weer behoorlijk aan de AD bent. Hopenlijk heb je er wel baad bij. Warme groet.  :Wink: 
@ Christel, heb jij geen geld op de rug groeien?  :Big Grin:  Grapje. Nee, leuk zijn deze discussie's nooit. Meestal komt het verstand met de jaren, zogezegd, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. Sterkte, want soms kun je ze ook wel achter het behang plakken. Fijne dag nog.  :Wink: 
@ He Suske, leuk dat ik je voorbij zie flitsen. Nog steeds druk? Ha, ha, jou weten ze wel te vinden. Hoe bevalt het werk van je dochter?
@ Raimun, dat klinkt goed, die ingrediënten van de wafels. 
Leuk dat je meedoet met de levende Kerststal. Lijkt mij dankbaar om te doen. Mijn dochter is ooit een engel geweest. Ik vond dat heel leuk (in de levende kerststal natuurlijk) 
@ Sietske, letterlijk een reddende engel op het moment. Fijn dat jij er bent voor je buren. Let je nog wel even op jezelf? Dag mantelzorger.  :Wink: 

Bij mij ligt de hele tafel overhoop met hobbygerei. Gelukkig kan ik het zo gaan opruimen. 
Krijg het toch nog druk met de Kerst. Er komt niets terecht van mijn voornemen. Maar liever zo, dan mensen alleen laten zitten. Grrr.... :EEK!: 

Ik heb nu een aparte leesbril en dat werkt beter voor mij. Mijn li-oog zie ik nog voor 5% en mijn re-oog gelukkig nog met 85%. Hopenlijk gaan mijn ogen niet te hard achteruit. Mijn re-oog zijn zenuwen beschadigd, maar ze houden het goed in de gaten. Moet er niet aan denken dat ik daar niet meer goed mee zou kunnen zien, dan kan ik het schilderen wel vergeten.  :EEK!: 

Ik wil meteen de gelegenheid aangrijpen om iedereen een hele fijne Kerst toe te wensen en een goed en gezond Nieuwjaar.
Ik weet dat het voor een aantal mensen helemaal geen fijne tijd is, een moeilijke zelfs, en jullie wil ik veel sterkte wensen en ik hoop dat er mensen
in je omgeving zijn die je een warm hart toedraagt, die deze dagen dragelijker maken. 

Tenslotte een kort gedicht.

Kijk vooruit
de weg loopt door
Sta niet stil
maar volg het spoor
Vertrouw op wat je hart je zegt
Geen enkel levenspad is recht.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sorry Neetje,
Ik dacht zeker ook aan jou, maar ik vergeet het neer te pennen. Ik hoop dat het wat beter met je gaat. Ik weet dat deze dagen moeilijk voor je zijn.  :Frown:  
@ Ik heb niet alle namen hier genoemd, maar jullie zijn wel allemaal in mijn gedachten, Elisabeht heeft dat al gedaan, bij haar sluit ik mij aan. Groetjes.

----------


## Neetje

Dat weet ik toch Jolanda  :Wink: 

Heb een moeilijke week achter de rug en nog 2 te gaan. Fysiek ging het niet best, veel pijn. Ik moet een andere zorgverzekeraar zoeken, heb meer fysio behandelingen nodig dan nu toegestaan is. Nu 1x per 10 dagen, normaal 2x per week, dat is nogal een verschil. Ook de psychiatrische behandelingen staan op de tocht. Normaal elke week een huisbezoek, nu slechts 1x per maand, dus ik blijf rondlopen met dingen die ik zou moeten bespreken. Mijn medicatie is 3x boven de max, dat vernam ik bij de apotheek. Ik werd er een beetje bang van om eerlijk te zijn. Ik slik echt veel medicatie, nu moet ik woensdag hiervoor naar de medicatie psych. Slapen gaat slecht, zelfs met de temazepam bleef ik vannacht wakker ... dit is werkelijk de meest vreselijke periode voor mij. De kerst wilde ik enerzijds overslaan, maar anderzijds ben ik bang dat ik rare dingen ga doen als ik met kerst alleen ben. Ik kan geen keuze maken, net als de jaarwisseling ... wat is het beste voor me? Ik kan daar geen antwoord op geven, normaal volg ik mijn gevoel, maar dat is één brok ellende met emotionele momenten. Soms ben ik het allemaal zo zat he. Ik wil met rust gelaten worden, maar ik heb ook mensen nodig in mijn leven. Deze strijd is zwaar. Mijn vertrouwen is weg, de angststoornissen verdwijnen niet, ik wil dat mensen zich prettig voelen bij mij, maar ik word al onzeker bij de gedachte. Ik wil geen 'nee' meer horen, het afwijzen wat alle twijfels aansterkt. Keer op keer ... met kerst ben ik niet alleen, mijn zusje die ook de kerst wil overslaan komt met mijn pasgeboren nichtje.

... ik hou mijn hart vast voor de jaarwisseling

Fijne kerst allemaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

gisteravond was ik heeeeeeeeeeeel boos en vanmorgen ook!, nu zakt dat af....gefrustreerd was ik, machteloos voelde ik mij, en ik besef dat ondanks boosheid, mensen en je eigen familie het soms goed bedoelen....het ging over de Kerst....ik zal er niet over uitweidden...misshien vier ik het wel in mijn uppie, eerlijk gezegd vindt ik dat helemaal niet erg! ik zie het wel, ik ben het zat om ALTIJD maar mee te veren met iemand....soms wordt ik een tijger die flink van haar afbekt en spreekt....grrrrr neen ik ga niet grommen.... :Mad:  de bui zakt en ik zit hier nu vredig te typen met 1 vinger....ja Raimun meestal dezelfde vinger dan kan mijn rechterarm rusten op mijn schoot....als de boosheid zakt dan kan ik weer relativeren....ik ben soms graag alleen, dan kun je tot inkeer komen.... :Wink:  het regent buiten en de lucht ziet er grauw uit, grijs....maar we gaan de goede kant op.....mijn arm werkt belemmerend maar er zijn altijd lichtpuntjes toch?....mijn omgeving verwent mij....1 zusje kwam mij helpen...buurvrouw v beneden bracht roosjes, andere oostenrijkse dame bracht mij pompoensoep en vanmorgen eigen gemaakte koekjes, een lekkere stol met spijs vd buurman boven, dus zoals je ziet wordt er aan mij gedacht....ik voel mij bevoorrecht, ik ben er dankbaar voor.... :Embarrassment:  de pijn is wisselvallig, maar dat komt allemaal goed, ik heb vertrouwen....nu nog een beetje meer geduld hebben!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ach ja in de decembermaand zo getergt worden is lastig.....oke volgende onderwerp...

Christel: meid 30 fouten maar...dat is super goed hoor!....het was krankzinnig moeilijk, dus wees trots en fier op jezelf.... :Smile:  sterkte met je gezin verder...hey dat is bijzonder in deze maand uw verjaardag te vieren, wel triest zonder je tweelingzus....sterkte Chrissie 

Jolanda: och lieverd ik was een beetje vergeten hoe slecht jij kan zien.....ik hoop dat alles mag gaan zoals je dat zou willen met deze dagen!  :Cool:  dank voor je mooie gedichtje....

Raimun: knap hoor dat jijzelf dat heb t gebakken, ja mijn neusvleugels hebben dat goed aangevoeld, ha,ha...knuffel terug...mijn vinger hoeft niet in het gips, ik moet nog 1 hand over houden om ieman " denkbeeldig " voor de kop te stoten!... :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne avond....daggggg

Suske: wat fantASTISCH he van je dochter!...ik gun jullie allen een beetje rust en vrolijkheid en geluk....sterkte met je rug...ik hoop dat de behandeling goed aanslaat uit het ziekenhuis....2 infultratie' s? op 3 decemer j.l, zeg ik dat goed zo?  :Smile:  liefsss

fijne avond Allemaal....

----------


## Suske'52

@ Elisa  :Big Grin:  lieve dame .... :Wink:  is je boosheid over ??? al wat af gezwakt ....hé ..meestal bedoelen mensen het goed maar op dat ogenblik komt het bij de betrokkene niet zo over ...... :Wink:  jij bent wel iemand dat zich uit slag trekt ..... een zelfstandig iemand .... :Wink:  ik ben blij voor jou dat je,je al beter voelt  :Smile:  ..... en alleen willen zijn ...is nog geen eenzaamheid ..... :Smile:  daar geniet je toch gewoon van ....om je batterijen op te laden ....ik kan er toch zo enorm ervan genieten vd. stilte ....ruuuuussstttt  :Big Grin:  
Sterkte meid ....en verzorg je goed  :Big Grin:  

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  mijn dochter is zich momenteel volledig aan het in werken .....ze moet ook de NL. wetgeving nu kennen ....(sociale....belastingen ....enz.) .....wel een ganse boterham ....en met de problemen bij de start vd.fyra heeft ze wel veel werk bij gekregen ..het financiêle ...ze wordt er echt in gesmeten ....maar ze zal er wel komen ....daar ben ik zekers van .... :Smile:  

@ christel  :Smile: ik heb ook aan jou direkt gedacht wanneer het dictee begon op tv. PROFICIAT !!!! de rekeningen vallen hier ook in de bus ....vd. hospitalisatie héhé ...maar ik heb ze nu verspreid over het jaar ....daar ik nogal een zware verzekering /betaling heb ....mijn man de zijne valt mee ....  :Wink:  dan de geschenken voor 't eindjaar ....hier is het nog gewoon voor de klein-kinderen ...en pete-kind ( euro's) .... voor onze kinderen afgeschaft ....en zij voor ons .... ieder heeft zijn gerief ...en ik hou niet van een huis vol met potten en vazen ...eekkkkk  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  er staat zoal genoeg in mijn huis ....(moet mijn man al genoeg inhouden ) ..... vd. serviezen /glazen.... mijn kasten zitten overvol .....wij gaan gewoon eens samen eten........ :Smile:  @ RAIMUN  :Big Grin:  succes bij de kerstsal.... om den ezel uit te hangen..... :Big Grin:  hopenlijk krijg je op tijd en stondt je voer en drank ..... :Wink:  Verder gaat alles hier gewoon zijn gangetje ...met de nodige drukte ...en gezaag op momenten ... de mensen lopen er toch zo ontevreden bij  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  wij wonen toch in een fijn land ....we kunnen leven ...hebben het noodzakelijke ... zelfs véél meer ....alléé de meeste toch .... (d'er zijn overal uitzonderingen ) en ieder moet naar zijn beurs zaaien in het leven .....dan komt men er wel .... :Wink:  Aan ieder  :Big Grin:  een fijne kerst ....geniet ervan ....en denk eens aan andere die het met minder moeten stellen .....of doe een goed gebaar ...en wees tevree ....  :Big Grin:  warme knuffel ...Suske  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

Suske, ik ben het helemaal met je eens. Wij hebben het hier zo slecht nog niet.  :Smile:  (de meeste toch) Als je alleen al naar het nieuws kijkt, daar wordt je niet vrolijk van. 
Ik ben behoorlijk tevreden met wat ik heb, ik tel mijn zegeningen.  :Wink:  
Het zal toch wel aanpoten zijn met al het nieuwe wat op je dochter afkomt. Maar het zal zeker goed komen. 
@ Elisabeth, ik hoop ook dat je weer wat bekomen bent. Hopenlijk komt het allemaal in een rustiger vaarwater. 
Fijn hé dat je zo door je omgeving verwent wordt, je verdient het dubbel en dwars. 
@ Neetje, er is zo weinig wat ik kan zeggen, ik ben blij voor je dat je zus komt met je pasgeboren nichtje. Jong leven vertederd. Ik hoop dat er voor jou toch meer hulp voor handen is, vervelend dat je met minder hulp moet doen, net nu je het nodig hebt. 
Ik lig weer halve nachten wakker. Deze week maar naar de huisarts. Dan maar heel af en toe iets ervoor innemen, want hier wordt ik ook gammel van. 
Fijne dag vandaag.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

tjee Jo,
jij ook alweer terug last van opvliegers....zie het aan de tijd die aangeeft dat het midden in de nacht is....
sinds 2 weken slaap ik ook weer slecht, ook weer die vervelende opvliegers, heb het waterbed maar weer uitgezet en doe de airco weer aan.
pfffffffffffffffff dachten we beide dat we er vanaf waren..
ik maak mo gewoon weer een afspraak met de FEM-poli, hoefde pas over 10 mnd terug te komen omdat alles helemaal over was, nee dus...
slik jij hormonen Jo??
dus zonder onze overtollige kilo,s, weer terug naar af.......

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Sietske,
Ik slik niets voor de overgang. De opvliegers heb ik meestal s'avonds en s'nachts (overdag heb ik het meestal koud  :Confused: ) Maar dat wakker liggen vind ik echt vervelend.
Voor 3.00 uur slaap ik niet eens. Vorige week sliep ik zelfs om half 5 s'morgens nog niet. Daar wordt een mens niet blij van. Maar ik heb dan weer het geluk dat ik niet om 7.00 uur op hoef te staan. Ik dacht laatst ook, hé het gaat goed. Maar ik heb al uit mijn omgeving gehoord dat dat op en af gaat. 
Verstand op nul en maar een beetje compassie hebben met jezelf.  :Frown:  We zullen er toch doorheen moeten. 
Ben wel van plan om aan de huisarts morgen wat te vragen, zodat ik af en toe eens goed doorslaap. 
Wat neem jij dan in Sietske?

----------


## sietske763

ik slik femeston (overgangs hormonen) en een slaaptablet.
ik lig niet heel lang wakker door de slaaptablet maar slaap wel verschrikkelijk onrustig, steeds wakker worden enz
smorgens doodmoe in mn hoofd als ik er uit moet.
miss helpt jou de slaaptablet beter omdat jij ze niet slikt en ik al jaren.

----------


## christel1

Voel me toch al wat beter, was terug ziek geworden deze week, begin deze week dus en dan maar terug naar de huisarts gegaan om nog een dosis antibiotica, blijkbaar is het wel al aan het aanslaan want ik hoest toch veel minder, juist nog snotverkouden, dat wel maar dat is niet zo erg. 
Suske, je dochter moet ook al gezweet hebben met haar aanstelling bij de Fyra ? Bakken vol commentaar in alle kranten omdat de trein niet kon rijden of te laat was enzo. Mensen weten niet hoe een trein rijdt en dan maar commentaar geven.... De NS had maar geen italiaanse brol moeten kopen dan zat de NMBS nu niet met de gebakken peren :-) 
Ha mijn dochter is al een paar keer op sollicitatiegesprek mogen gaan, vandaag heeft ze telefoon gehad dat ze op 16 januari een vervolggesprek mag gaan doen voor een test met een computerprogramma. Ze zochten eigenlijk een Franstalige die perfect Nederlands en Engels spreekt en schrijft maar dat is een onmogelijke zoektocht :-( misschien een geluk voor haar. Haar Frans vonden ze heel goed en haar Nederlands is prima, zowel geschreven als gesproken en ze willen haar nu toch een kans geven om zich te bewijzen. 
En vandaag is ze ook op sollicitatiegesprek gemogen, daar had ze al een franstalige baas die vond dat ze heel goed Frans sprak, hopelijk hoort ze daar ook nog iets van want dat is korter bij huis. En volgende week vrijdag mag ze ook nog een sollicitatiegesprek gaan doen. Ne mens zou van minder zot worden zeker ? 
Alle bedrijven willen mensen die heel veel kennis hebben, liefst een master, perfect 3 talig, zo jong mogelijk en met 15 jaar ervaring, maar denk dat ze dan lang gaan mogen zoeken.... :-( maar hopelijk brengt het nieuwe jaar toch iets positiefs voor haar. 
En ja het is maar met een taal dagelijks te spreken en te horen dat je er echt kan voor gaan zeker ? En als ze ze laten doen dan lijkt ze op haar mama en kan ze binnen de 6 maand iemand uitschelden in zijn moedertaal (lees Frans dus) grapje hoor..... Dus duimen allemaal. 
Heb gisteren wat te veel gedaan, mijn rugje zit vast, zal wel terug los komen zeker ? En zondag vroegtijdig verjaardagsfeestje, ik verjaar maandag maar dan gaan de kinderen naar de neefjes en het nichtje toe en ik naar mijn ventje voor 1 weekje vakantie en ook mijn verjaardag vieren hoor, 2 keer dan, lap, er gaan een paar kilo's bijkomen maar dat mag wel. 
Nog een fijne avond iedereen dus

----------


## jolanda27

> ik slik femeston (overgangs hormonen) en een slaaptablet.
> ik lig niet heel lang wakker door de slaaptablet maar slaap wel verschrikkelijk onrustig, steeds wakker worden enz
> smorgens doodmoe in mn hoofd als ik er uit moet.
> miss helpt jou de slaaptablet beter omdat jij ze niet slikt en ik al jaren.


Ik ben benieuwd naar wat ik nu voorgeschreven heb gekregen. Zolpidemtart 10 mg. Ken ik eerlijk gezegd niet. Maar ik ben van plan dat alleen maar af en toe in te nemen. Het is overigens bekend van slaapmiddelen dat ze minder gaan werken op den duur als je ze al lang slikt. 
Dat onrustig slapen is van de overgang, heb ik ook.  :Frown:  Huisarts heeft ook nog bloed laten prikken. Daar zal wel niets bijzonders uitkomen, maar kan nooit geen kwaad dat het eens nagekeken wordt. 
Gelukkig val je snel in slaap Sietske.

@ Christel, fijn dat de kuur aangeslagen heeft. Succes met je dochter haar zoektocht naar werk. In ieder geval heeft ze een goede basis. 
Alvast een hele fijne verjaardag maandag. Twee keer feest, veel plezier dan, en ook bij je ventje gezellig een week. 
@ Raimun, wat ga jij allemaal doen met de kerstdagen?

----------


## sietske763

pfffffffffffffffffffffffff weer zo,n kl**e nacht achter de rug...
heb gister gyn gebeld, maar het konden geen opvliegers zijn....ik moest psych bellen want ze zei dat het door mn AD kwam...
ik dus psych bellen en die zei dat ik HA moest bellen omdat ik ws griep had...
tjonge jonge.......zo zie je maar wat een waardeloze nieuwe psych ik heb...als ik m nodig heb moet ik dus maar gewoon doorzetten, want het zijn HA klachten....
onderhand weet ik echt giga veel meer over mn lijf dan al die anderen waar ik van afhankelijk ben.....
en dan ook nog kerst zonder roken.....mijn eerste kerst zonder sigaretten, wat zal dat moeilijk zijn.
nou ja....
iedereen alvast fijne, vredige kerstdagen....voor zover mogelijk..
de eenzame mensen wens ik veel sterkte!

Neetje, jij ook veel sterkte!
jo, ...heb je nog verborgen reserve kilo,s.....die je met kerst etentjes kan ""opmaken""??

----------


## Raimun

@ Jolanda...... _wat ik allemaal met de kerstdagen ga doen....????_
..ik heb nog 'n paar dagen " dienst " in de kerststal  :Smile: 

_Voor de rest valt mijn planning ( voor zover ik die had ..) in duigen !!_
_Gisteren heeft mijn stiefvader ( 90 jaar !! ) 'n hersenbloeding gehad , de gevolgen zijn op dit moment nog niet in te schatten .
Mijn moeder is 88 jaar ...kan niet alleen blijven en op dit moment natuurlijk helemaal niet .
Zij woonden nog met z'n tweetjes in hun huisje .
Dat is +- 100 km van hier ...niet bij de deur ,...dus met m'n 2 zussen en broer hebben we 'n permanentie uitgewerkt.
Wie blijft slapen en wie kan overdag ..enz...ziekenhuis bezoek ...en vanalles te regelen natuurlijk !!_ 
_Bijgevolg weet ik wat de volgende dagen... en volgenden .......te doen hé !! 
Dit hoort nu eenmaal bij het leven..en komt altijd op de meest onverwachte momenten !!!_

_Maar ja ... "" vrede aan alle mensen van goede wil ""...wensen we elkaar in deze dagen !! 
Dat zal ik dan in praktijk kunnen brengen hé ...
Verder wens ik iedereen hier  'n zalig en vredevol Kerstmis...
voor de ene zal het makkelijker zijn dan voor de andere !! 

Doch " de vrede " zit enkel en alleen bij ieder mens "" van binnen "" ..je moet ze nergens anders gaan zoeken !!
Die vrede weten te " vinden" en vooral " mogen bewaren " geeft 'n zalige rust om ook moeilijke momenten te overbruggen !!_
Het is iedereen gegund .

----------


## sietske763

heel veel sterkte Raimun....
ook voor je moeder........en stiefvader...
moeilijk om af te wachten wat de restverschijnselen evt worden..
lief dat jullie gelijk jullie kerst aanpassen (hoort ook zo, maar is vaak niet zo)
de vrede in je hart bewaren lukt jou wel....
liefs!!!!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Raimun, 
Inderdaad vallen nu al je plannnen in "duigen". Ik hoop dat de schade beperkt is voor je schoonvader, dat is nu natuurlijk nog niet in te schatten. 
Fijn dat jullie onderling hebben kunnen regelen hoe jullie je moeder gaan opvangen. Dat is niet naast de deur ook, best lastig in deze omstandigheden. 
Ik wil jou en je moeder en stiefvader heel veel sterkte toewensen de komende dagen.
Je weet dat dit bij het leven hoort als je ouders oud zijn, maar het valt altijd rauw op je dak als het gebeurt. Zeker nu met de Kerstdagen. 
Ik hoop dat jullie veel voor elkaar kunnen betekenen deze dagen.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, wat vervelend allemaal. Dat is pech hebben nu net met de Kerstdagen in het zicht.
Ik hoop dat je snel opknapt. Heel veel beterschap. 
Ja, ha, ha, reserve heb ik nog wel. (moet eerder uitkijken dat ik niet nóg meer afval). Gisteren de verjaardag van mijn dochter gevierd en dus ook wat meer gegeten. Maar ik hou het goed in de gaten. 
Sterkte jij Sietske, niet te streng zijn voor jezelf hé, af en toe ook eens genieten. 

Ik wil iedereen hele fijne Kerstdagen toewensen en een heel warm, gezond en Gelukkig Nieuwjaar. Ook wil ik de mensen die alleen zijn, verdriet hebben of anderszins juist heel veel sterkte toewensen. Ik begrijp goed dat het voor een grote groep mensen moeilijke dagen zijn. Weet dat er ook aan jullie gedacht wordt.
@ Neetje, ik denk dus ook aan jou. 
En verder sluit ik mij aan bij de gedachten van Raimun, daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens.

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Big Grin:  Ik ga duimen voor je dochter .... :Wink:  ja ..als men tegenwoordig over geen sterk diploma beschikt ...kan men het vergeten bij grote firma's ....men kan voor minder aan de slag bij een klein privé firma ...maar dan moet men genoegen nemen met een kleine verloning ....en hard werken .....uitbuiting ..... :Wink:  mijn dochter heeft jarenlang dit gedaan ...ze leiden een verzekeringsbureau op haar ééntje ....de baas ging graag en veelvuldig op reis ...maar als zij een verlofdag vroeg...amaai ....en een extra was er nooit bij ....bij de voorlaatste baas ( boekhouding) was het van ...' zelfde laken een broek' .....hij beloofde om op 6 mnd. tijd opslag te geven ...als de tijd daar was ...had hij er...' geen tijd noch geld voor' zei hij .....en dan was hij boos wanneer ze weg ging .....gelukkig is zij ook niemand om bij de pakken te blijven zitten ....haar talen ...frans /engels/duits ....zijn niet zo sterk ....zekers in de trein -termen .....maar ze trekt haar plan ...en door haar andere capiciteiten nemen ze het er graag bij ...gebroken frans /engels ...nederlands ....haha ....  :Wink:  


De jeugd zou moeten weten ...dat men over een waardevol bagage moet beschikken ....dat men moet studeren ...wil men in deze tijden vooruit komen .....maar ik denk wel ...dat in de volgende jaren .....ook de manuele arbeid meer aan respect gaat winnen ....iemand die voor deze studies kiest ...en er voor gaat ... zal zéér goed 'zijne boterham' verdienen .... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Suske, 

Dat frans op het werk dat komt wel hoor bij je dochter.... Dat is echt spoorwegjargon dat ze gebruiken en dat kan je niet leren, zelfs niet op de schoolbanken. Ik zou zeggen, stuur ze ne keer naar mij :-) ik zal haar wat tips geven dat ze na 6 maand zelfs enen in zijn eigen taal kan uitschijten lol en dat ze zich niet moet schamen. Ik heb wel voordeel gehad hoor, ik heb een franstalige schoonzus, heb altijd in Brussel gewerkt en heb ook nog 9 jaar samengewoond met een franstalige, dan leer je de taal dus wel. 
Moest ik mijn kinderen nu laten herbeginnen met studeren dan zou ik ze in een echt technische richting sturen, zowel zoon als dochter. Mijn zoon heeft vorige week nog gezegd, moest ik nu herbeginnen ik zou voor dokter studeren, mooi geld verdienen maar ook keihard werken hoor en mijn dochter die zou moest ze nu herbeginnen criminologie gaan studeren.... Kinderen he ? 
Dus als je dochter hulp nodig heeft, geef haar mijn tf nr maar, ik zal haar een woordenboek aan vakjargon doorgeven he ???? In het frans dan. 
Dikke knuffel en fijne kerst voor iedereen

----------


## jolanda27

Gisteren heeft mijn schoonmoeder en zwager hier gegeten. Het was een hele onderneming voor mijn schoonmoeder, maar ze heeft er erg van genoten. Dat maakt het zo dankbaar. Het kost zo weinig om mensen een goed gevoel te geven. 
Ik voel mij dankbaar dat het gisteren allemaal goed gelopen is. 

@ Christel, hoe is het bij jou ventje? Ook gezellig nu?
@ Elisabeth, hoe is het met je arm? Ik hoop dat jij ondanks deze ongemakken toch een fijne Kerst hebt. Liefs
@ Gossie, ik vraag me af hoe het met je is, het is zo stilletjes. Wens je alle goeds.
@ Raimun, ik hoop dat het naar omstandigheden redelijk gaat met je stiefvader. Ik wens jullie veel kracht en wijsheid, niet makkelijk nu. Een digitale knuffel!
@ Dotito, ook al even rustig, hard aan het werk, ik hoop dat het met jou ook goed gaat. Liefs
@ Sietske, hoe is het met je? Druk met het mantelzorgen? Hopenlijk heb jij ook een fijne Kerst. Knuffel
@ Neetje, hoe is het bij je nichtje en haar kleine? Ik hoop dat ik het goed heb, soms laat mijn geheugen het ook wel eens in de steek. Ik hoop dat je toch een paar lichtpuntjes kunt zien. Houd moed, warme groet. 
@ Dolfijnjorien, hoe gaat het met jou nu? Voel je je wat beter? Wens jou ook fijne dagen toe. 
@ Suske, de bezige bij, de kinders allemaal bij jou aan het Kerstdinee of is het andersom? Geniet van deze dagen. Liefs
@ Luuss, ik hoop dat het met jou ook goed gaat. Ook voor jou hele fijne dagen. 

Vanmiddag ga ik naar mijn dochter. Mijn ouders en zus, zwager komen ook. Het wordt een familiereünie. 
Morgen ga ik weer eens wat aan activiteiten doen, je wordt wel gammel van het "hangen". Gisterenavond heb ik met mijn man even een wandeling gemaakt, gewoon in de regen. Lekker de wind in je gezicht, heerlijk. 
Fijne tweede Kerstdag iedereen.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Jolanda, 

Ja hoor het is fijn bij mijn ventje, ben vandaag wel eens naar huis gemoeten, mijn dochter had weer eens een sollicitatiegesprek en wist de weg niet, dus mag mama opdraven zeker ? Wij vieren 2de kerst niet maar wel kerstavond (24 dec) en overmorgen heeft ze nog een sollicitatie dus ja het wordt druk maar daar kan ze wel met de trein naartoe, is vlakbij het station dus daarvoor gaat ze wel de auto niet nemen. 
Verder ben ik nicotine klevers aan het gebruiken en ik moet zeggen, het lukt nu aardig maar niet te snel roepen..... gewoon aan iets anders denken en iets om handen hebben, ook al zijn er andere rokers in de buurt, I don't care, ik ga later ook nog de straat over moeten waar er gerookt wordt en ik wil geen fanatiek anti-roker worden zolang ze me maar laten doen als ik er toch 1 opsteek, momenteel nog een stuk of 4 op een dag en ik kom van een pakje..... Maar ik stel het altijd maar langer en langer uit en dan "vergeet" je het een beetje. 
Dus fijn uiteinde en een goed begin allemaal van het jaar 2013 en voor degenen die de baan op moeten, voorzichtig want er rijden van tegenwoordig veel gekken rond die gaan wegcode meer kennen of liever gebruiken :-)

----------


## Ronald68

Ik voel me ontzettend vol xD

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, succes met het niet roken. Jij bent al voor het nieuwe jaar met goede voornemens begonnen. :Smile: 
Je dochter aan het solliciteren, ik hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat. Succes.

Ben eigenlijk wel blij dat de kerstdagen weer voorbij zijn. De sfeer is wel gemoedelijk, maar het zijn lange dagen. 
Nu maar weer eens een frisse neus gaan halen, oftewel lekker naar buiten.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Raimun  :Smile:  Sterkte !!! in deze moeilijke tijden .....  :Frown: 

@ christel  :Smile:  héhé .... succes met je wil om te stoppen van roken .....het is gezonder ....en voor hartlijders NIET GOED .....want had toenertijd mijn man nog gerookt ...gezien zijn toestand op dat ogenblik..... Dr. Vanermen zou niet meer de operatie overwogen hebben .....hij was toen 57 jaar en dan was hij af geschreven .....zo letterlijk aan mijn man ook vertelt ....degene die bij dr.Vanermen komen en roken ....moeten eerst 6mnd. stoppen wilt hij ze verder behandelen .....  :Wink:  

De fyra doet de eer aan zich zelf hé ...terug enorm problemen .....dochter kan er niet mee lachen ....want nu vele weten dat zij er voor werkt .....is dat precies of zij kan er iets aan veranderen ...de verklaring die zij (hogerhand ) geven ...dat de fyra ... de kinder-schoenen ....moet ontgroeien ....het zullen grote kinderschoenen zijn ...... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  ....

@ Jolanda  :Smile:  fijn ,dat je schoon-moeder ... jij en je gezin ....genoten hebben van je kerst-diner .... :Smile:  thuis gezellig samen zijn .... is met het duurste diner .....niet te vergelijken ..... en dankbaar zijn zoals je schrijft...... wij gingen 20 jaar lang elke kerst op hotel( diverse) ....nu de laatste 2 jaar blijven we thuis ....en ik vind dit echt tof ....en rustig ..... :Smile:  ....gewoon relax ...zonder opgetut te zijn ....je moet de baan niet meer op .... 2 jaar geleden zijn we nog eens op restaurant geweest en om 23u.oo was het diner afgelopen ...en dan wachten voor om 24u.oo een glaasje champagne te drinken ...wij waren onder ons beidjes .....om 23u15.... hebben wij de rekening gevraagt ...ik wou zolang niet blijven zitten ...we zijn naar huis gegaan ....en daar een fles ontkurkt ....sedert dan wil ik niet meer buiten de deur ....... :Big Grin:  ( je moest die blikken vd. andere gasten gezien hebben ...wanneer wij vroegtijdig weggingen ....ik kreeg er de slappe lach van ) :Big Grin: 

Dochter die gescheiden is ...is bij ons gebleven (op kerst-avond) ...de klein-kinderen waren bij haar ex.....en op kerst zelf hebben de andere langs geweest ...gewoon een glaasje gedronken ....en hapje....gezellig ....  :Big Grin:  


Siestske  :Big Grin:  Elisabeth  :Big Grin:  Neetje  :Big Grin:  anMa  :Big Grin:  Luuss  :Big Grin:  Dolfijnjorien  :Big Grin:  Gossie  :Big Grin:  Tess  :Big Grin:  Ag  :Big Grin:  een heel fijn eindjaar voor jullie en familie ... :Big Grin:  en voor allen ...mocht ik iemand vergeten zijn ...mea culpa .... :Confused:  

Ik heb wel nog een vraagje ...mijn rechter ooglid is sedert 2 weken ontstoken (zag eerst blauw/zwart ...of ik had een vuistslag gekregen ) .....en nu staat er sdert een 6 dagen een dikke bult op ...ooglid hangt vd. helft dicht ...op internet gekeken ...en ontdekt ..dat het over een infectie (chalazion)doe sedert gisteren zeer warme compressen met een zakdoekje ....en neem antibiotica .....kan iemand hierover mij iets vertellen ....????

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooi allemaal! 

Khoop dat jullie allemaal fijne kerstdagen hebben gehad! 
Mijn kerstdagen zagen er als volgt uit:
1ste kerstdag,, 's morgens een mooie kerkdienst.'s middags broers en aanhang op visite en 's avonds optijd op bed 
2de kerstdag,, 's morgens lekker uitslapen, 's middags kwam een kameraad van mij en 's avonds met mijn ouders en kameraad lekker gegourmet :Smile:  En beetje spelletjes gedaan... 

Gisteren lekker wezen shoppen :Big Grin: 

Vandaag vreselijk nieuws te horen gekregen. Onze kennis is gisteravond overleden. Zondag was ze al naar het ziekenhuis gebracht toen had ze een hersenbloeding gehad... ze zou 5 dagen in coma gehouden worden, dinsdag of woensdag nog een hersenbloeding gehad en gisteren overleden. Vreselijk geshokt na die bericht. Zo jong, zo lief en altijd voor iedereen klaar staan. En nu dit... Het is onwerkelijk dit nieuws. Ik geloof het nog steeds niet... Vanmiddag de rouwkaart gekregen en toen werd het toch steeds werkelijker maar nog onvoorstelbaar kheb der geen woorden voor. Ik hoop dat ze nu bij haar Hemelse Vader is en dat God goed voor haar gaat zorgen, want Hij kan dat veel beter dan dat wij dat kunnen.... 

Ik wens jullie alvast een fijn, gelukkig, gezond, succesvol, avontuur vol, wijsheid, inspiratie en heel veel liefde toe voor 2013

Liefs, 
jorien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Dolfijntje,

Wat fijn dat je zulke goede Kerstdagen hebt gehad.... :Wink:  dat had je nodig......
vreselijk nieuws van deze vrouw die jij gekend hebt....het Leven is soms heel tragisch en dat bericht komt keihard binnen....ik vindt het heel erg voor de man en zijn kinderen die achter blijven...."waarom" krijgt niemand een antwoord op, misschien is haar verder leed bespaard gebleven en moest ze daarom weg van deze wereld...ik gun haar rust en de familie en vrienden, kennissen,en alle andere mensen troost omdat ze dit moeten doorstaan, en juist in de decembermaand, dat is heftig lieverd....
je hebt al een kaarsje digitaal voor haar gebrand en dat kan thuis ook!....ik geloof oprecht dat deze lieve beminnelijke vrouw op een goede plek terecht komt....denk aan de leuke herrinneringen die je met haar hebt mogen beleven....zolang je aan iemand denkt, zijn ze altijd in je "Hart"....

ik wens jou tot slot een goede jaarwisseling toe en een voorspoedig en blij en gezonder 2013....hou je haaks...

Liefs van Elisa x  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve leden/vrienden 

Wat denken jullie die dotito leef niet meer  :Big Grin:  maar heb het hier met van alles en nog wat heel heel druk gehad. Het werk dat toch wat zwaar tilt en heel veel van me vraagt. En in mijn vrije tijd doe dan liever andere dingen dan op de pc zitten. Met mijn gezondheid gaat het ook niet al te best. Mijn rug doet nog altijd verschrikkelijk pijn en mijn bijnieren en schildklier zijn ook nog altijd niet in orde. Ze hebben zo'n speciale botscan in 3 D genomen en 8 januari heb ik de uitslag ben eens benieuwd. De specialist zei wel in ergste geval kunnen we eventueel een neurostimulator plaatsen, maar daar weet ik 8 januari meer van. Mijn uren op werk zijn wel wat aangepast zodat ik enkel lates moet doen en enkel de vroege in noodgevallen. Voor de rest met gezin gaat hier alles prima. En met de dochter op school gaat ook alles goed. Nu in maart gaat ze met school naar Afrika(Tanzania op studiereis) een maand van huis zal me wel een gat varen. 

Zo bij deze wil ik iedereen maar dan ook iedereen fijne feestdagen toewensen, en vooral een speterend "2013" met heel veel liefde en geluk!!! Hou jullie allemaal goed en heel veel liefs!!! dotito  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

Dag lieve do  :Big Grin:  ik ben blij even wat van je te horen ....met alle respect ...begrijpelijk dat je nu minder tijd/ zin hebt om achter de pc te zitten ....

Hopenlijk wordt je wijzer op 8 jan. ..... met je uitslag .... wij denken/duimen hier...aan/ voor jou .....Allezins een fijn 2013 voor jou en je gezin ...met veel liefde ... :Wink:

----------


## Voel je Mens

Vandaag voel ik me... Mens  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag voel ik me... Mens


FANTASTISCH  :Embarrassment: .............Houden zo !!!!

----------


## jolanda27

@ Ha Suske,
Inderdaad zo met zijn tweetjes vieren is ook heel fijn, én lekker rustig.  :Wink: 
Geniet er maar van. 
@ Dolfijnjorien, soms gebeuren er heftige dingen, en meestal onverwacht. Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je erg geschrokken bent.  :Frown:  Ik wens je heel veel sterkte. 
@ Do, wat fijn weer eens wat van je te horen. Wij snappen allemaal dat jij je energie voor andere dingen nodig hebt. Fijn dat het rooster aangepast is zodat het voor jou beter vol te houden is. Ik wens ook jou en je gezin alle goeds voor het komende jaar. Veel voorspoed en liefde.  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, het zijn voor jou ook geen makkelijke dagen. Ik denk aan je. Veel beterschap met je arm. Dikke knuffel.  :Wink: 
@ Raimun, hoe gaat het met je stiefvader en je moeder? Moeilijk allemaal. Wens je veel sterkte met alles. 
@ Sietske, hoe is het met je? Druk, druk, druk. Ik mis vaker je aanwezigheid hier, maar ja, je kunt jezelf niet in tweën splitsen, ha, ha, zou handig zijn.  :Wink: 
@ Neetje, hoe gaat het met jou? Het nieuwe jaar is al bijna aangebroken. Nieuwe kansen, een nieuw begin. Sterkte
@ Christel, wens jou ook succes met het minder roken, knap hoor. Heb een fijne avond, liefs  :Wink: 

Ik voel mij rustig, laat het allemaal maar over mij heen komen. Gek genoeg heb ik helemaal niet het gevoel dat het al bijna Nieuwjaar is. Vreemd, het gaat allemaal zo vlug voorbij. Ik geniet nog even van de rust om mij heen. 
Vanavond gaan we voor de verandering eens lekker uit ons bol. Kunnen we morgen weer bijkomen, ha, ha. 

Dag oud jaar. Ik wens iedereen datgene wat hij van het Nieuwe jaar verwacht, niet in materie (hoewel dat ook soms nodig is) maar meer in geestelijk welbevinden. Dat laatste vind ik toch nog het belangrijkste én gezondheid natuurlijk.

----------


## christel1

Zoals alle grote mensen, wil ik u wensen, een zalig en gelukkig Nieuwjaar :-) 
Merci voor me te steunen met mijn stop poging om te roken, tot nu toe lukt het me aardig, ik rook ipv 1 pakje nog max 2 sigaretten per dag en ik denk er niet aan, en mijn ventje is solidair... hij gaat buiten roken en hij is een elektronische sigaret gaan halen deze morgen op de markt deze morgen. En hij doet het echt ook heel goed, ik heb mijn nicotineklevers al aan de kant gesmeten en doe het nu op wilskracht, en hopelijk lukt het me echt.... en nu zijn we cava aan het drinken en hapjes aan het eten.... en zo gaan we door tot middernacht en dan kruipen we in ons bed, nog een fijn eindejaar voor iedereen en hou het aub veilig.

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK wacht tot de hel hier losbreekt..(vuurwerk)...Bhody is de hele avond al aan het blaffen..ik vindt er geen zak aan....
ik zal een glas wijn inschenken en wachten totdat het voorbij is....na 0.100 uur wordt het meestal vrediger....dan geniet ik meer... :Wink:  dag 2012....goedemorgen 2013....Laat het een goed jaar worden.....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Zoals ik laatst in een whats appje kreeg "richt je hoop niet op 2013 maar op Jezus!"
Tanx trouwens daarvoor=)

Moge er vele lichtpuntje in het nieuwe jaar komen! Ik wens jullie allemaal ontzettend veel geluk, gezondheid, liefde, wijsheid, inspiratie, succes, avontuur, plezier en Gods kracht toe! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Gisteren heb ik een hartkastje opgehaald en vandaag weer ingeleverd. Bij het afhalen bleek dat er 2 plakkers los zaten.... Hopen dat ze hier wel iets uit kunnen halen!

----------


## Neetje

Het kan maar weer voorbij zijn die periode, we beginnen wel weer gewoon van vooraf aan.

Veel geluk, wijsheid en gezondheid voor een ieder in 2013

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel mij al enkele dagen down.  :Frown:  Geen reden toe, het is gewoon die vervelende overgang. Dat krijg je er cadeau bij. Ik sta s'morgens al op met een rot-gevoel. En het vervelende eraan is dat je er zelf geen enkele invloed op hebt. (die hormonen dan) 
Ben je eindelijk van je depressie af, heb je dit. 
Ik geloof dat ik dit beter had kunnen posten bij afreageren, hopenlijk is dit gevoel weer snel over. Nu ben ik uitgeklaagd. 

Het is een stuk slapper geworden met posten hier, jammer. Heeft iemand nog iets van Gossie vernomen? Ze is al een hele tijd niet meer online geweest. Ik hoop dat het goed met haar gaat. 
Ik wens iedereen het beste toe, even geen fut om overal op te reageren.

----------


## Neetje

Kan ook een combinatie van factoren zijn? Geen idee hoe het voelt als hormonen opspelen. Take it easy Jolanda

T is idd wel heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg stil op het forum, wel jammer maar ook begrijpelijk ... ben zelf ook n tijdje 'weg' geweest

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Neetje, fijn dat je er ook weer bent. 
Tja hoe voelt dat,(moeilijk te zeggen, mannen hebben daar soms een simpel drieletterwoord voor wat ik maar niet zal uitspreken). Het meest irritante eraan is dat je er totaal geen invloed of macht over hebt. Als je daar last van hebt, neemt positief denken niet die nare gevoelens weg. Dat wil niet zeggen, dat je dan maar bij de pakken neer moet gaan zitten. Het is meer een kwestie van geduld. Je kunt het niet beïnvloeden, dus is het wachten tot die nare gevoelens weer weggaan. 
Ik hoef jou Neetje denk ik niet uit te leggen hoe je je voelt als je je down voelt. 
Maar niet getreurd, vandaag ging het gelukkig weer beter. Hopenlijk duurt het wel geen jaren, want van die gedachte wordt ik ook niet blij.  :Frown:  Maar daar moet je dan maar niet bij stil staan, want die gedachte gaat niet helpen.  :Confused: 
Jij zult wel blij zijn dat de decembermaand om is. Nieuw jaar, nieuwe kansen, hopenlijk voor jou een beter jaar.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die lieve Jolanda....ik heb er ook last van, ik begrijp jou volkomen....bij mij borrelde eerst veel woede naar bepaalde mensen, maar soms kun je nog zo positief zijn, maar iets sluipt in je "hersenpan" en daar wordt je absoluut anders van...ik zie wel dingen die mij niet aanstaan van bepaalde mensen, maar ik moet mij er niet door laten beinvloeden....veel mensen vindt ik ook behoorlijk egoistisch en denken veelal aan hunzelf, en daar heb ik genoeg van... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik probeer niet boos te worden maar het te laten relativeren...maar ja dat komt af en toe toch naar boven kruipen....laatst nog toen ik de hond uitliet..Bhody liep 's morgens vroeg een stukje los...ik zat met de rechterpols in het gips en toen kwam er waggelend een oudere vrouw aanlopen en liet beide honden los die ze bij zich had, maar die ene wilde Bhody steeds bijten, en ik wist dat die hond niet zo aardig was....teringwijf "dacht" ik...grrrrrrrrr :Mad:  ik werd zoooooooo pisnijdig....ik zei tegen haar " U " weet dat de hond van u dit doet waarom niet even gewacht dat ik mijn hond kon aanlijnen...dat ging niet snel want mijn ene hand was niet zo snel...ha,ha,...ik brieste bijna als een paard....nonderju....pffffffffffff als die hond mijne Bhody pakt dan schop ik hem hard....maar enfin het liep goed af....de vrouw zei nietssssssss en pas kwam ik haar weer tegen en ik ging demonstratief staan en ze liep voorbij met beide honden....er werd niet gesproken....hahahahahaha....nu kan ik erom lachen maar mijn temperament speelde heel snel op door die hormonen..."opzouten" denk ik dan.....
dus lieve Jo ik begrijp jou heel goed en leef met je mee.... :Big Grin: 
ik schrijf hier ook weinig maar dat heeft ook met mijn hand en arm te maken.....

afgelopen vrijdag mocht het gips eraf na 4 weken....het deed zo pijn die dag....ik kreeg er een kous om en een polsBrace...die moet ik 10 dagen dag en nacht dragen....tussendoor doe ik hem af om te oefenen met die hand/pols/arm....vrijdag a.s. ga ik naar de pijnbestrijding om het even te laten zien aan de specialist die mij altijd helpt als er iets is....over 6 weken weer terug voor controle bij de andere dokter in het ziekenhuis...ik kan nog niet snel typen, mijn andere pols is zo overwerkt dat ik het rustig aan doe, maar ik kom beslist weer terug om hier te schrijven op het forum met mijn andere digitale vrienden.....

ik kon mijn draai moeilijk vinden deze Feestdagen, ik was zeer onrustig en behoorlijk down/eenzaam het gaat altijd over, ik moest er doorheen en soms probeer ik dat in mijn eentje te doen...ik trek mij altijd terug als ik mij slecht voel.... :Stick Out Tongue:  dan voel ik mij net een dier die dan op zich zelf is....ik heb wel veeeeeeeeel gesnoept, maar enfin dat houd ook een keertje op...dat is troostvoer en ik vindt het zalig allemaal die oliebollen en die chocolade en andere ongezonde heerlijke rommel.....

prettige dag gewenst en tot binnenkort....ik lees hier soms wat maar geef weinig commentaar, ik heb de energie voor mijzelf nodig, verder gaat alles goed....even in model trekken en dan ben ik er weer...lachend en gekscherend uiteraard...dag lieve Vrienden...
Liefs van mij plus een dikke knuffel...xxx Elisa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Suske'52

Ik hou vd. stilte .. :Wink:  maar, nu is het hier wel echt stil ....iedereen moet precies het nieuwe jaar terug inlopen ...of zitten sommige nog met een kater ...???  :Big Grin:  Zijn sommige down door het weder ??? Hoofd omhoog ....we leven naar langere dagen toe ...... :Wink:  Toch wens ik ieder een fijne dag /week toe zonder muizenissen .... :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  Een warme knuffel .... aan ieder die er behoefte aan heeft ...ook voor degene die geen knuffelaars zijn ...... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Suske, 

Ik ben er ook nog hoor, ben deze morgen al naar de huisarts geweest. Rugpijn verdemme, heb er wel genoeg van hoor. Ik mag nu brufen slikken, echt iets slecht voor de maag. En ook al 5 dagen slecht geslapen. 
Dan nog wat problemen met mijn nieuwe provider van mijn gsm abonnement waar ik al moeten voor bellen en mailen heb, nu gaan ze me de simkaart per post opsturen terwijl ik er 1 liggen heb maar aangezien dit automatisch moet gebeuren moest ze terug alles weten, tot mijn nr van mijn identiteitskaart toe...... miserie miserie 
Ha en bedankt voor de knuffel, ik heb wel graag een knuffel en als mijn dochter nu niet binnen de 10 minuten uit haar bed is dan gaat er echt een bom ontploffen, 's avonds kan ze er nooit in en 's morgens er nooit uit verdemme :-)

----------


## sietske763

nou ik ff na al die ellende van de anderen,
hier is het ook niks, totaal geen humor in de tent hier, ben al weken niet erg vrolijk, baal van mezelf.
ben onderhand overspannen door mn mantelzorgen, tjeemig dat ik dat dus ook al niet kan volhouden......dus hoe vrijwilligers werk?? niet dus..
kerst was vreselijk, eerste dag echtgenoot ziek op bed, 2e dag ik ziek op bed,
oudejaarsavond ook totaal niets aan, de kids wilden graag dat we s,nachts langskwamen...maar nee hoor, was natuurlijk total loss en moest weer naar bed,
als klap op de vuurpijl was ik ook nog eens 4 kilo aangekomen, die er nu dus niet meer afkrijg...zal eens wel weer lukken maar daar heb ik ""nu"" niets aan....
en ik mis mn peuken......erg genoeg....ook dat speelde tijdens de ""feestdagen""
en die hond van mij luisterde ook totaal niet, heb 1x een half uur nodig gehad om m aan te lijnen, gelukkig kon ik me iets inhouden, want ik wilde m wel een mep verkopen....en het schijnt normaal te zijn dat je in januari iedere dag ff in een modderplas gaat zwemmen...dus ik kom met en pik zwart modderbeestje thuis en ben afhankelijk van HH die alles weer wat toonbaarder maakt.
wil ik een nieuwe toilet rol pakken valt ie in de wc en ga zo maar door.....ik kan er wel boeken over schrijven.....
mijn lijfspreuk en handtekening tellen momenteel echt niet.
en dan die Kt opvliegers snachts.....
had geen puf om eerder hier te typen, maar heb wel alles gelezen en lees dus dat niemand echt goed zin zn vel zit....

maar toch iedereen een goed jaar gewenst.......en hopelijk volgende x betere feestdagen en wel blije MC leden.

en ja......ik mis hier jullie ook, lijkt tegenstrijdig...maar met zo weinig posten is het ook niet echt aantrekkelijk om zelf iets neer te kalken wat ik in de oude setting wel zou hebben gedaan.

dagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## sietske763

je snapt natuurlijk wel dat die wc rol die zeiknat in de wc werd, ook de laaste rol in huis was....

maar ik ben wel helemaal toppie over mn 2 kids,
ook dit jaar hebben ze weer geen vuurwerk gekocht....
(ik heb ze vuurwerkvrij opgevoed, zonde van het geld, geef het aan een goed doel, en gelukkig dus dat ze ook dit jaar nog moraal van mn vroegere opvoeding meegekregen hebben en het onderhouden)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Bedankt voor de knuffel...." H..eerlijk)  :Wink:  voeld goed....

Sietske: Ik begrijp je volkomen... :Smile:  die laatste toiletrol was wel giga balen he? GATSIE...je had hem in de wasdroger kunnen doen....hergebruik....hihi....ehhh (grapje)  :Stick Out Tongue:  je hondje Killy vies na de wandeling....een boshond wordt het....hahahahaha...ja Bhody soms ook...ik heb vorig jaar bij de Kringloop een kinderbadje gekocht met een klein stopje erin....indien nodig stop ik Bhody hierin om te wassen, want die kan er ook wel wat van....doegieeeeeeeee och ja en mantelzorgen valt soms helemaal niet mee als je er met je neus te vaak inzit...het is zwaar en soms aangrijpend....misschien kun je al weer iets terugkoppelen...kom je hier maar heen op de koffie of whatever....Liefs...hou vol!!!! ondanks de zwaarte van veel dingen, komt er " altijd " weer een lichtpuntje...maar ach dat weet iedereen hier wel he? met z'n allen kunnen we wel een boek schrijven over lief en leed!!!!

prettige dag....ondanks dat het hier pijpenstelen regent....bah.... :Stick Out Tongue:  dag allemaal.....

----------


## jolanda27

Heerlijk, de zon doet wonderen. Eindelijk weer eens open weer.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 
Een flinke wandeling gemaakt en de voorjaar in mijn hoofd. Ben met herinrichten in de huiskamer bezig geweest. Oude bank eruit gekiepert, en een fauteuil ervoor in de plaats gezet. Samen met mijn menneke dan toch, alleen is zoiets nauwelijks te tillen.  :Smile:  
Ik heb de kriebels, er moet opgeruimd worden, en dat allemaal door het zonnetje.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

zit ik hier een heel verhaal te typen, delete killy alles.......
als ik nog tijd heb vandaag dan typ ik het weer...

er stond iig; fijn jootje, dat je je weer beter voelt, geniet van de goede dagen die je hebt, ben blij voor je!

----------


## Neetje

> zit ik hier een heel verhaal te typen, delete alles.......


Dat had ik n paar dagen geleden ook, drukte op 'reageer' ipv van 'snel reageren' ... alles weg en daar het een lang verhaal was had ik geen zin om het nog een keer te typen

----------


## christel12

Ik kon nog inloggen maar niets meer posten, daarom eventjes bij mijn username een 2 bij gezet, dus ja nu is het voorlopig christel12 voor degene die niet weten wie ik ben. Heeft er nog iemand problemen ? Of ben ik nu helemaal gek geworden, hopelijk niet dus
Groetjes 
Christel1/12

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jo  :Big Grin:  christel  :Big Grin:  en elkeen  :Big Grin:  Terug van weg-geweest ..... samen met dochter naar Hasselt geweest ...op hotel ....ons laten verwennen ...we hebben genoten ......en geshopt ..... ginder geen sneeuw ... zonnige dagen gehad ......héél vriendelijke mensen ...  :Wink:   :Wink:  Hier is het wel somber ...zowel op het forum ...als buiten ....maar aan alles komt een eind  :Wink: ....laat jullie niet door het weder naar beneden halen ..... er komen betere dagen ... en natuurlijk zitten we in de winter-periode  :Wink: ....maar zorg voor een gezellige( t)huis dat is zoveel meer waard :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

@ Suske'52

...in Hasselt wonen inderdaad héééél vriendelijke mensen !! ...ikke toch !!..de rest weet ik zo niet !! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  :Cool: 
..oeiiiiii ....

----------


## Neetje

@christel ... ik heb geen problemen met posten

----------


## christel12

Neetje, 
Ik kon dus niks meer, niet posten, niet mailen, niks dus dan maar een ander account aangemaakt en nu lukt het wel. Nochtans geen banvloek gekregen of zo, ik zit de laatste tijd nog weinig op het forum. Had wel mijn mailadres veranderd maar dat mocht of kon geen probleem zijn. Dus ja, nu ben ik een nieuwkomer als senior member met 2 posts of zoiets. Let's have fun, buiten in ieder geval, er ligt hier een dik pak sneeuw momenteel en heb op het nieuws gezien dat het bij jullie niet veel beter is, nog meer verkeersellende dan bij ons. Moeten niet altijd de Belgen zijn zeker die pech hebben ? 
Groetjes en hou het veilig op de weg

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag voel ik me top, voor de tweede dag op rij kunnen schaatsen en dat is lang geleden. De afgelopen jaren had ik altijd wel iets waardoor het niet kon. Maar dat is allemaal vergeten. Wat kan de winter toch mooi zijn.

----------


## christel1

Geniet ervan Raimun, ik heb het al koud als ik buiten kijk maar de honden krijgen wel hun wandeling hoor, ook al vriezen mijn billen er bijna af als we gaan wandelen. Maar met een muts en wanten is het nog ça va te noemen. Waar ga jij schaatsen ? Ergens tegen waar je woont ? Maar geef mij dan toch maar liever de zomer hoor, ik ben een zomermens, niet echt een wintermens behalve als er te skiën valt, dat doe ik wel super graag, zeker in een buurt met mooie Italianen :-) I love it

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag en de komende6 weken voel ik me super gestrest :Frown:  
Ik heb nog 6 weken om alles voor school af te krijgen. Moet nog erg veel gebeuren... 
Duimen maar! En snel beginnen=)

Verder vind ik het maar veel te koud buiten hihi. Voor iedereen die gaat schaatsen heel veel schaatsplezier! Kijk uit en bezeer je niet. 
Have fun! Voor iedereen die niet zo van dit weer houd, lekker bij de kagel gaan zitten met warme chocolademelk ook altijd lekker=)
Have fun!

----------


## Neetje

Wat een klote dag vandaag zeg, heb nergens zin in en me kleine poes Milan heeft allemaal gezwellen op haar buik. Ze likt eraan en zalf smeren mag ik al niet meer van haar. Moet er dus mee naar de dierenarts, maar heb er ff geen geld voor. Ze eet en slaapt wel goed, maar ze is erg mager geworden ... ben ook bang dat als ik haar naar de dierenarts breng, ze niet meer thuis komt (al 2x eerder gehad met 2 honden en vorig jaar nog me kat Scoop)

----------


## Quincy2010

Vandaag en alle dagen voel ik me prima en als er dagen zijn dat ik me niet zo lekker voel, dan houd ik dit bij mezelf en belast anderen hier niet mee.
Heb een zeer grote medische geschiedenis achter de rug, rolstoel hartkwaal e.d.en voel best restkwaaltjes.
Ik voel me vandaag keigoed, zoals elke dag en pluk elke dag en als ik ga slapen dan kan ik dankbaar terugkijken op mijn dagen.
Zoek veel afleiding en vermaak me met leuke dingen.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo, waar is iedereen toch gebleven? Het vertrouwde gevoel is nu onderhand wel weg.  :Frown: 
Jammer, het is fijn om af en toe eens je gedachten te kunnen delen met elkaar. 

@ Quincy, mooi dat je zo in het leven staat.

----------


## Quincy2010

> Hallo, waar is iedereen toch gebleven? Het vertrouwde gevoel is nu onderhand wel weg. 
> Jammer, het is fijn om af en toe eens je gedachten te kunnen delen met elkaar. 
> 
> @ Quincy, mooi dat je zo in het leven staat.


Hoi Jolanda,

Ik heb van kinds af aan gesukkeld, maar thuis werd me geleerd om afleiding te zoeken en niet met ziek-zijn bezig te blijven.
heb altijd gestudeerd en studeer nog en ben beeldend kunstenaar, lees graag e.d.
Daarbij heb ik altijd van nature een positieve instelling gehad en volharden is een tweede natiuur van mij.

Afleiding is de meeste geneesheer.

Warme groetjes,

Quincy.

----------


## Neetje

> Hallo, waar is iedereen toch gebleven? Het vertrouwde gevoel is nu onderhand wel weg. 
> Jammer, het is fijn om af en toe eens je gedachten te kunnen delen met elkaar.


Idd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden.... :Embarrassment:  hier is het verloren schaap.....ik had even totaal geen puf om te schrijven en ik had gewoon last van beide polsen, en zat slecht in mijn vel...dat kostte even tijd!!!...het gips ging er af en nu draag ik een PolsBrace....de pols wil nog niet wat "IK" wil, maar vertrouwen heb ik wel...het kost wat tijd....na de pijnbestrijding ging ik heen op advies van een andere specialist....hij hoorde mij aan en bood zijn medische diensten aan indien ik dat nodig heb...ik ken hem al jaren dus enig gelach was wel aan de orde....dus die "rothond" trok "jou" onderuit zei hij...hahahahahaha  :Wink:  ja dokter zei ik braafjes....nonderju nee hoor, ik ben niet zo'n tamme vrouw....hahahahaha...hey lieve schatten, vergeef mij dat ik zolang niet geweest ben hier....ik zal mijn best doen om binnenkort toch weer wat vaker even te verschijnen...uit het oog is niet uit het "HART"  :Stick Out Tongue:  lekker mopperen en foeteren en lachen en meeleven met elkaar is belangrijk en fijn!!!! 

ik was afgelopen zaterdag jarig dus ik ben weer een jaartje ouder en wellicht wijzer geworden...woehaaaaaaaaaa  :Big Grin:  ik heb het niet uitbundig gevierd...'s morgens kwam een lieve ex vriend, 's middags met een taartje ging ik naar mijn ouders toe, en 's avonds had ik een paar vrienden uitgenodigd plus mijn tante...heel knus en gezellig....ik vierde het verder niet voor mijn familie want ik was eigenlijk heel erg teleurgesteld in hun....een dag na mijn verjaardag was ik daar zeer verdrietig onder....hoppa effe snotteren....daarna schud ik in gedachten mijn koppie en laat die ellende los....een nieuw jaar breekt aan voor mij, dus ik zal trachten alles zo positief te benaderen...(doe ik eigenlijk altijd) pffff.....ik zal voortaan eerst AAN MIJZELF denken en dan aan de rest vd de familie..(klinkt bijna egoistisch)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..het afgelopen jaar was zwaar, maar ik kijk weer met een frisse blik voorwaarts...en zo verstrijkt de tijd...
tot slot wens ik jullie een prettige avond en week allemaal....

Sterkte met je poesenkind Milan Neetje.. :Frown: ..wat erg dat ze allemaal bulten en gezwellen heeft....hou je haaks lief mens....

Dag Jolanda...dank voor je schrijven...lief van je.. :Embarrassment: ...ik spreek je binnenkort....ik heb nog niets bijgelezen....

dag allemaal die mij dierbaar zijn.....dag Quincy2010...leuk hondje zie ik daar....groetjes...en nu moet ik als de sodemieter wat eten....byeeeeeeeeeeee tot laterssssssssssssss

Liefs en een stevige knuffel van mij....Elisa....xxx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Elisa is terug  :Cool: 

Goh, wat lijkt jouw familie veel op de mijne  :Confused:  ... je wordt daar vanzelf egoïstischer door

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Elisabeth, wat fijn om weer wat van je te horen.  :Smile:  Allereerst wil ik je nog van Harte feliciteren met je verjaardag. 
Dat er nog maar vele jaren in goede gezondheid mogen volgen.  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat je je inmiddels iets beter voelt, wat naar dat je niet lekker in je vel zat. Ik kan best begrijpen dat je dan even geen behoefte hebt aan allerlei toeters en bellen. Je hebt dan genoeg aan jezelf. Groot gelijk. Ga jij dit jaar maar eens goed voor jezelf zorgen, en de jaren daarna ook, ha,ha.  :Embarrassment: 
Verdraaid lastig dat je nog zoveel last hebt van je pols, het vervelende is dat je die zoveel moet gebruiken. Helaas hebben we geen kaboutertjes die voor ons het huis schoonmaken. Kun je niet tijdelijk wat hulp vragen, zodat je jezelf niet overbelast? Veel sterkte ermee Elisa.

----------


## Quincy2010

> Hallo lieve vrienden.... hier is het verloren schaap.....ik had even totaal geen puf om te schrijven en ik had gewoon last van beide polsen, en zat slecht in mijn vel...dat kostte even tijd!!!...het gips ging er af en nu draag ik een PolsBrace....de pols wil nog niet wat "IK" wil, maar vertrouwen heb ik wel...het kost wat tijd....na de pijnbestrijding ging ik heen op advies van een andere specialist....hij hoorde mij aan en bood zijn medische diensten aan indien ik dat nodig heb...ik ken hem al jaren dus enig gelach was wel aan de orde....dus die "rothond" trok "jou" onderuit zei hij...hahahahahaha  ja dokter zei ik braafjes....nonderju nee hoor, ik ben niet zo'n tamme vrouw....hahahahaha...hey lieve schatten, vergeef mij dat ik zolang niet geweest ben hier....ik zal mijn best doen om binnenkort toch weer wat vaker even te verschijnen...uit het oog is niet uit het "HART"  lekker mopperen en foeteren en lachen en meeleven met elkaar is belangrijk en fijn!!!! 
> 
> ik was afgelopen zaterdag jarig dus ik ben weer een jaartje ouder en wellicht wijzer geworden...woehaaaaaaaaaa  ik heb het niet uitbundig gevierd...'s morgens kwam een lieve ex vriend, 's middags met een taartje ging ik naar mijn ouders toe, en 's avonds had ik een paar vrienden uitgenodigd plus mijn tante...heel knus en gezellig....ik vierde het verder niet voor mijn familie want ik was eigenlijk heel erg teleurgesteld in hun....een dag na mijn verjaardag was ik daar zeer verdrietig onder....hoppa effe snotteren....daarna schud ik in gedachten mijn koppie en laat die ellende los....een nieuw jaar breekt aan voor mij, dus ik zal trachten alles zo positief te benaderen...(doe ik eigenlijk altijd) pffff.....ik zal voortaan eerst AAN MIJZELF denken en dan aan de rest vd de familie..(klinkt bijna egoistisch) ..het afgelopen jaar was zwaar, maar ik kijk weer met een frisse blik voorwaarts...en zo verstrijkt de tijd...
> tot slot wens ik jullie een prettige avond en week allemaal....
> 
> Sterkte met je poesenkind Milan Neetje....wat erg dat ze allemaal bulten en gezwellen heeft....hou je haaks lief mens....
> 
> Dag Jolanda...dank voor je schrijven...lief van je.....ik spreek je binnenkort....ik heb nog niets bijgelezen....
> 
> ...




Hoi Elisabeth,

leuk verhaal, ik ben net nieuw en zie dat even ondergedoken was.
Dat is ook wel eens goed, van tijd tot tijd duik ik ook onder, dan heb ik even tijd en rust voor mezelf nodig.

Ik lees ook en ook bij Neetje de kwestie familie.
Ik weet niet jullie geschiedenis, maar ik heb er zelf ook een met familie met haken en ogen, en inderdaad je wordt egoïstischer en dat mag en moet zelfs, want wij moeten verder en hoe de familie over ons denkt dat is inderdaad tussen het cijfer 10 en 0 ook nul.
Ik denk dat jullie goed bezig zijn.
Ik heb altijd gezegd, wanneer mijn familie commentaar op mij hadden waar ik verdrietig van werd.
"Jullie hebben me op de wereld gezet en op die wereld moet ik op mijn pootjes terecht komen en daar gaat het om".
Als ze commentaar op mijn uiterlijk hadden en ik moest voldoen aan een dysmorfobie van mijn moeder, d.w.z. dat mijn moeder niet tevreden was over mijn lichaam en uiterlijk, dan kregen ze van repliek, dat ze hun werk niet goed genoeg gedaan hadden.

Dit zijn twee kleine voorbeelden van mijn familie, de grote laat ik liever in de koelcel waar ik ze ingevroren heb.

Hebben jullie wel eens aan mindfulness of Tai-chi gedacht, dat is zeer goed om goed om te kunnen gaan met bij jullie familiekwesties.
Als er gedachten naar negatieve belevingen van je familie in je opkomt ga dan even op de bank zitten en adem 10 keer rustig door je neus in en door je mond uit, dan zul je zien dat die gedachten ook weer voorbijgaan, dan kun je weer verder.

Er zijn best methodes om hier ver boven te kunnen staan en dat deze familiekwesties je niet meer overhoop en verdrietig maken.

Toi,toi, met alles en veel sterkte, blijf lachen en geniet van het leven.  :Smile:  

Suc6 Quincy

----------


## Neetje

Mijn thuis psychiater is tai-chi leraar. Hij heeft mij de basis techniek van het balanceren op 1 been terwijl je loopt geleerd

Welkom trouwens Quincy

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goodmorning...och het is al bijna middag.... :Smile: 

Dag Lieve Sietske, Neetje, Jolanda, humorvolle Raimun, Quincy, en onze taalgeleerde Christel, prima hersens schattie, en onze moeder overste Suske, moeder der moeders, en hardwerkende Dodito, en ploeterende Dolfijntje, en ik mis Gossie en onze gezellige lieve moderator Luuss....hopenlijk vergeet ik niemand...mijn vingers toetsen weer als een rap iets over de toetsen...brace maar effe afgedaan van de pols... :Wink:  gisteren was onze Koningin jarig..helaas kon ik niet de vlag buiten hangen want op de flat was enorm veel wind....later ben ik bij mijn ouders een tom pouce gaan eten...tjonge jonge wat zalig...ik ben een kliko, ik lust veel!!!
de dag er voor was ik met mijn tante in het ziekenhuis toen het 's morgens zulk noodweer was...hey Sietske...leuk dat ik je sprak, dank je... :Stick Out Tongue:  nadat we overal geweest waren stond ik nog effe te kletsen met een vroegere vriendin die daar werkt en opeens komt er toch een lekker ding voorbij lopen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  hallo dacht ik, hij had een blauw mutsje op voor in de ok of whatever, en onze blikken kruisten elkaar...(zwijmel).....ik wilde hem wel aan zijn blauwe vestje tegenhouden...mijn hartje deed...boem, boem, boem,....achhhhhhhhhhhhhhh en toen moesten we naar huis toe...jammer!!!! toen maar een taartje gegeten met mijn tante na afloop van het goede nieuws!!!! ach ik wordt moddervet, ik snoep wat af, maar enfin, die kilo's gaan er wel weer af....ik snoepte gewoon heel veel met die Feestdagen en ellende....brrrrrrrrrrrr komt goed.....
och ja even antwoord geven op wat jullie zeggen...

Quincy: Thai Chi lijkt mij prima, maar ik doe aan begeleidde fitness...wat jij zegt lijkt mij goed voor onze hersenen/brein, maar ik ben soms een beetje hyper dus dan kan ik mij uitleven bij de fitness....dank voor de tip...
wat je familie betreft...dat is heel triest...jij bent "goed" zoals je "bent" !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  familie zoek je niet uit, die krijg je cadeau....
sterkte met hen, en ik gun je fijne dagen en een heel goed jaar toe, met fijne belevenissen, en een redelijke gezondheid indien dit mogelijk is....

Jolanda: je kent mij...soms kan een mens zich veel aantrekken van dingen, maar ik heb geleerd om de dingen om te buigen en alles weer in de juiste proportie's terug te brengen...dank je voor de felicitatie's....elk persoon van hun heeft veel meegemaakt dus aangezien ik "nu" de oudste ben toon ik begrip in mijn hoofd, maar vergeten doe je sommige dingen niet.... :Smile:  en wat hulp betreft...ik ga het zelf doen, maar alles in etappes...ik neem de tijd.....soppen is goed als je onrustig bent....wauw....doegieeee

Neetje.....hoi...hoe gaat het met het Milan....weinig verbetering? ach rot he, dieren kunnen niet praten, sterkte maar weer, en alle goeds he....knuffel..

Sietske: ik hoop dat alles goed verlopen is tijdens de begrafenis van je buurman waar jij zo druk mee bent geweest....tot gauw he?
fijn en rustig weekend.....

ik ga weer verder...gistermiddag deed mijn pc zulke rare dingen dat ik er niet meer op kon werken...'s avonds laat kwam er nog een goede lieve vriend langs en heeft mij nog geholpen....pffffffff gelukkig, want ik kan niet zonder mijn laptoppie...ik kon er niet van eten...pffffffffff mallotig he, maar later in de avond heb ik dan toch maar een broodje gegeten....
verder niets te vertellen voor dit moment...alvast een goed en gezonder en knus weekend allemaal....
Liefssssssssss van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,


Je bent goed ik actie en fysiofitness ga ik ook proberen.
Kijken of mijn rug het houdt.
Ik heb een zeer goede fysiotherapeut die me zeker zal begeleiden.

Wat mijn familie aan betreft, daar ben ik doorheen en heb veel plezier in het leven.
Die tijd heb ik gehad.

Je mag zelf invullen en ook zelf leren lachen en daar mankeert het hier niet aan.

Ik wens je alle goeds en we zien elkaar nog op deze site.

Suc6 :Big Grin: 

Quincy

----------


## sietske763

hallo allemaal.......lieve mc mensen,

zal me ook ff melden.......
had gi ook een heel verhaal getypt, maar kreeg het niet meer voor elkaar om t op t forum te krijgen,
ik doe nu even een test, voordat ik weer voor niets typ;
hoppa.....de ultieme test......

----------


## sietske763

nou dit is niet te geloven!
tjee wat balen...
had weer een heel verhaal getypt, ook weer misgegaan......
gelukkig heb ik een nieuw pilletje :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  anders zou ik nu de pc uit het raam gooien,

ik stop ermee......volgende x beter!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Sietske...hoi meid....PC uit het raam gooien...ja leukkkkkkkkk dan vang ik hem op in mijn vangnet...hahahahaha :Big Grin:  je bent al net zo'n ongeduldig typje als ik...wel erg jammer van je lange mail, want dat kost veel tijd...was je suf van die pil of verdween je brief in het luchtledige...in ieder geval zwaar kloten zal ik maar zeggen!!! dank voor de moeite ik hoop toch gauw iets te lezen van je..Liefs van mij  :Smile: 

Quincy: Hallo...ik zal wel proberen wat je zei over dat inademen via de neus etc...ik zal dat bewust gaan doen, dan doet mijn buik ook mee...dank voor de goede tip  :Big Grin:  ik hoop dat je rug het een beetje kan volhouden als je iets gaat sporten, wel heel fijn als je een betrouwbare en goede fysio hebt...triest wat je familie betreft, maar daar heb je dus al mee leren omgaan, heel pijnlijk.......fijne dag Quincy, en Welkom hier..... :Embarrassment:  warme groetjes....

Neetje: hoe is het Milan zijn/haar toestand, (jou poesenkind) leuke dag.... :Smile: 

vandaag voel ik mij goed, maar de dag moet nog beginnen he? ik duik de douche maar eens in....

zeg Jolanda het is inderdaad rustig op MediCity, maar dat komt wel weer goed.....ik ga mijn best doen...dag lieve Jo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sietske: Waar blijf je nouuuuuu is die pil nog niet uitgewerkt? hahaha grapje hoor...tot snel....byeeeee :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps: ik heb op het topic een kaarsje branden wat geschreven....dus voor jullie heb ik "allemaal" een kaarsje gebrand thuis, ik hoop dat we er allemaal binnenkort weer zijn om lief en leed te delen....tot horens....

----------


## Neetje

@sietske ... volgende keer maar eerst je verhaal in je kladblok typen en dan copy-paste op het forum. Scheelt een hoop frusti, dus kom maar op met je story  :Smile: 

@Jolanda ... we gaan weer lekker zaniken en klagen en de mensen op het forum aanhoren en steunen, beetje bij beetje komt iedereen weer in de mood  :Wink: 

@Elisa ... heel leuk dat je er weer bent meissie en je bent niets veranderd  :Smile:  ... Milan eet vandaag voor t eerst geen vleesstaaf (haar delicatesse 2x per dag), ze kan ook zo zielig piepen ipv te mauwen. Op dit moment slaapt ze achter mij op een kast.


Gisterochtend werd ik wakker en had geen stroom. Dacht dat het aan de buitenwerkzaamheden lag, ze zijn hier de wijk aan het renoveren en er zijn al heel wat stroomkabels, gasleidingen en waterleidingen geraakt door de slimme bouwvakkers (?)

Ik ben toch maar ff in de meterkast gaan kijken en zag dat aardlekschakelaar uit was. 's Avonds had ik warm water nodig, maar het kwam maar niet ... bleek dat mijn boiler kortsluiting maakt dus de woningbouw gebeld. Maandag komen ze pas ... dus tot die tijd geen warme douche voor mij. Alsof de duvel ermee speelt gebeurt dit soort dingen altijd in het weekend  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Fijn weekend allemaal

----------


## sietske763

[QUOTE=Neetje;88999]@sietske ... volgende keer maar eerst je verhaal in je kladblok typen en dan copy-paste op het forum. Scheelt een hoop frusti, dus kom maar op met je story TE]

is het normaal dat ik eerst een zes moet typen....
kan me niet heinneren dat het hier het geval was, miss gaat het daarom steeds mis,
mn quoten is nu ook mis zie ik, maar ik heb teveel weggehaald van de tekst

----------


## Suske'52

al 2x een privé bericht willen versturen ....het is verdwenen ...???? komt niet meer terug ..en toch is er een fout ingeslopen .......... :Mad:  :EEK!:  

Een fijne verjaardag Elisa .... :Big Grin:  knuffel  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Sorry lieverd.....mijn inbox met berichten was volllllllllllll, ach do liebe....ik heb net een paar dingen snel verwijderd...tot gauw....dank voor de felicitatie's...geniet ik van dat jullie dat schrijven....(grinnik)  :Wink: 

Neetje: gatverdamme...geen stroom....shit....lekker die kerels die zitten te klooien in de wijk...je hebt gewoon heel veel pech...
ik hoop dat je vandaag dan heel bewust hebt genoten van een "warme" douche.....ach wat zijn we gewend he aan dat soort dingen...het water wat uit de kraan komt/stroom gebruiken voor de pc, magnetron en de rest van onze luxe heerlijke apparaten....gossiemikkie ik hoop dat je het nog een beetje warm kon houden...deed je kachel/verwarming het wel?? pfffffffffffff 

ik ga n u echt Bhody uitlaten...ik zeg dat al tegen 3 personen...maar ik wil steeds effe snel nog dit en dat en dit etc....hyperderpieper....daggggggggggggggg fijne avond...digitale knuffel van mij en ook voor Milan... :Big Grin:  Neetje.....

----------


## jolanda27

Hé, dat klinkt al een stuk gezelliger. Het is weer een beetje actiever geworden hier. Fijn.
En Quincy heet ik uiteraard ook welkom hier.  :Wink:  Inderdaad familie heb je niet voor het uitzoeken. Fijn dat je hier voor jezelf een weg in gevonden hebt hoe je hier het beste mee om kunt gaan. Ik heb afgelopen jaar ook een cursus mindfulness gedaan. Je moet er wel mee aan de gang blijven, maar het helpt zeker. 
@ Neetje, brrr....ik moet er niet aan denken, geen warm water. Hopenlijk is het euvel snel opgelost. Dat soort dingen komt meestal ongelegen. 
@ Sietske, vervelend dat gemier iedere keer met teksten die verdwijnen. Ik heb het ook een paar keer gehad, dan had ik ook geen fut meer om het hele verhaal erop te zetten. Hoop dat het goed met je gaat.  :Wink: 
@ Elisabeth, vlinders in de buik? Ha, ha, zul je toch nog een keer terug moeten gaan. Wie weet?  :Embarrassment: 
Lekker zitten smikkelen? Tompoucen, die zijn ook niet te versmaden.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ach, de lijn komt ook wel weer een keer. Geniet ervan wanneer je kunt. 
@ Raimun, ga je nog stappen met carnaval of is dat aan jou niet besteed?
@ Suske, dag moeders, fijn dat je er ook weer bent.  :Wink: 

Wens jullie allemaal nog een fijne dag morgen.  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Oeps, sorry Christel, nou ben ik jou nog vergeten. Maar ik denk evengoed aan jou hoor.
Groetjes.  :Smile:

----------


## Neetje

Jolanda toch, zo laat nog wakker?

Nieuwe boiler is vanmorgen geplaatst dus vanavond weer heet douchen. Hoe ik me voel? Ik voel niets, mijn gevoel is oppervlakkig

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Allemaal...ik heb problemen met de pc dus ga ik hem nu afsluiten want dit is zeer lastig....prettige avond allemaal....
ik heb een glas rode wijn naast mij staan...sloeber...1 glaasje, dus ga ik nu maar wat kokerellen!!!! of zoiets.... :Embarrassment: 
ik gebruik windows 7.....ik heb ook hotmail en messenger....nu moet ik op korte termijn iets downloaden of iets dergelijk van skype want hotmail/messenger/en skype gaan samen...aangezien ik niet weet wat je dan precies moet aanklikken wacht ik eerst maar eens totdat er een vriendje langskomt....maar de pc begint uit zichzelf dingen te doen dus er wordt schijnbaar al aan gewerkt? geen idee....ik ben een sulletje met een pc, ik houd van schrijven en ik ben nu eenmaal geen computer deskundige en de man in huis ontbreekt....dus een weekje maar wachten.... :Big Grin:  ik ben ouderwets in dat soort dingen...ik houd niet van dat soort veranderingen waarin ik alles weer moet opzoeken en uitpluizen...dit hoofd van mij wil op de automatische piloot rekenen, dan ben ik snel!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Jolanda: ik moet eerdaags weer naar het ziekenhuis..( gezocht, man met blauw mutsje van ok of anders)  :Smile: .3 augustus wordt het nieuwe ziekenhuis geopend, ik ben zeer benieuwd...ik ben ook met iemand in gesprek via de datingsite....beetje babbelen, fotootje kijken...hij heeft 2 mooie dochters, dus ik krijg een gezin erbij...hahahahahahaha.....ik loop niet zo ver vooruit hoor....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa we zullen het zien....ja,ja....hoe gek kun je zijn op je oude dag....maar ik ga mijn best doen... niets doen is stilstaan, dus hoppa ik ga op onderzoek uit!!! fijne avond....over en out....

Warme groeten vanuit een koud Zwolle....veel gezelligheid in Belgie..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: gevoel oppervlakkig....hmmm is dat goed of redelijk.... :Embarrassment: 

Hey kanjer geniet van je nieuwe boiler...zaliggggggggggggg, na ellende mag je nu genieten van een plensbui met veel water uit de douchekop....heerlijk...blijf er maar lekker lang onderstaan, je had nog iets te goed.... :Wink: 

ehhh hoe is mijn gevoel eigenlijk....tja..Bhody zit onder de tafel met mijn blote voet te spelen..haha, lachen maar....glas wijn is leeg, pc is iets rustiger, maar doet broem, broem, broem,......en nu ga ik bedenken wat ik snel kan maken aan eten...pizza, of brood, offffffff, iets gemakkelijks dus....lieverd, sterkte voor Milan en ik denk aan je...knuffel van deze oelewapper...doegieeeee  :Stick Out Tongue:  Liefsss

----------


## Suske'52

[QUOTE=Elisabeth9;89060]@ Dag lieve Elisabeth  :Wink:  Het is je vergeven lieverd  :Wink:  ..... Het komt stilletjes terug op gang hier op het forum ....we missen wel ons Christel nog  :Wink: .. sietske  :Wink: ...do  :Wink:  Gossie  :Wink: ..Dolfijntje  :Wink: .. Luuss ...?????  :Wink:  

Hopenlijk vergeet ik niemand .....vergeef het me dan ....daarvoor een dikke knuffel .... :Embarrassment:  

Hier druk met de voorbereidingen carnaval ..... 17 febr. is het zover .....je, voelt hier iets al in de lucht hangen .....
ik gun het hun ..... mijn man begint kriebels te krijgen ....ahaha ... :Wink:  maar s'anderdaags voelt hem 81 jaar ...inplaats van 18 de dag ervoor ....  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmiddag voel ik mij rustig..... :Wink:  dat komt zelden voor, ik wil teveel voor iedereen en alleman en dan raken de hersenen in een stroomversnelling.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Suske: alles zal op gang komen hier daar geloof ik wel in...iedereen heeft waarschijnlijk zijn eigen problemen/gezondheid/futloos/pc's die het soms niet goed doen, de vernieuwde site van hier, etc....
leuk dat je man carnaval gaat vieren...ha,ha,...ja de volgende dag voelt hij zich niet als een jong veulen, maar als een werkpaard!!!! maar hij doet het Superrrrr hoor, en jij maakt vast een gezonde maaltijd vooraf...eerst goed eten, banaantje mee voor 's nachts, (de energieoppepper)....en een vrouw die hem begrijpt...Alaaffffffffff
mijn tante van 80 plus die viert het met de ouderen maar ze gaat altijd verkleed....Carnaval is geweldig als je er van houd...Mooi...heel veel plezier gewenst Suske dat weekend.....jij blijft thuis??? of ga je mee....
daggggggggggggggggg

----------


## Neetje

Hmmm Elisa, zou bijna jaloers worden verdorie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Ik heb vandaag een baaldag, even geen zin in mensen om me heen. Men laat niets van zich horen en dit keer PAS ik echt voor zolang ik het volhou. Ik neem ff geen initiatief meer. Echt, al zou ik overlijden dan vinden ze me wsl pas na 'n paar weken. Even grof gezegd he  :Wink: 

Gisteren was het "dag tegen pesten" en het programma wat de KRO uitzond vond ik heftig. Ben er nog steeds een beetje beduusd van dat jonge kinderen zichzelf door het pesten van het leven beroven. Ook in mijn woonplaats is vorig jaar een meisje van 13 uit het leven gestapt door pesten, soms rij ik even langs de plek waar het gebeurd is ... nu ik het er weer over heb kan ik me haar wanhoop goed voorstellen.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, ik ben ook helemaal geen held met de computer, dus daarin sta je niet alleen.  :Wink:  
Spannend allemaal, de datingwereld. Ik wens jou een geslaagde match toe, ik zie de vlindertjes al fladderen.  :Embarrassment:  Maar Dr. Chivago (hoe schreef je dat ook alweer) is ook nooit weg. Och, we leven maar een keer. You go, girl.  :Wink: 
Ik ken dat gevoel, het anderen naar de zin maken, maar naarmate je ouder wordt, vind je daar toch meer evenwicht in. Er is een bekend gezegde; Je kunt pas echt van iemand houden, als je van jezelf houd. Dat is helemaal waar. Er is nog hoop.  :Wink: 
@ Suske, wij zeggen hier altijd: s'Avonds het haantje, s'morgens het haantje. Ik zeg dan gekscherend vaker; s'avonds het haantje, s'morgens een wrak. Misschien is dat bij jou wederhelft ook?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  :Wink:  Tja, het is allemaal wat. Waarschijnlijk heb je er na de carnaval geen kind aan, kun jij ook even bijkomen van alle carnavalsgekte. Succes, met het voorzien van alle hongerige magen en dorstige kelen.  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
@ Neetje; Wie een onderscheid weet te maken, tussen dingen die niet veranderd kunnen worden en dingen die veranderd moeten worden kan het ware geluk vinden! Ik wens je het ware geluk toe.  :Wink: 
@ Christel, hoe gaat het met je? Met de carnavalsdagen bij je menneke? Wens je fijne dagen toe.  :Wink: 
@ Sietske, ik lees dat je aardig aan de Kefir bent. (komen die hoeveelheden je niet de neus uit) Grapje. Warme groet.  :Wink: 
@ Raimun, hoe is het met jou? Meestal bij associëren te vinden?  :Wink: 

Ik voel mij wel aardig rustig, behalve als ik opvliegers heb, grrr.... :Mad:  Zonder gekheid, het leven kabbelt vrolijk door. We gaan ervoor.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Cool: 
De carnavalslustigen wens ik heel veel plezier de komende dagen. Diegene die er niet zo van gecharmeerd zijn, wens ik gewoon een fijn weekend, doei.  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Dank je wel Jolanda, dat zijn mooie woorden.

Fijn weekend en denk eraan, in de tijd van carnaval kan iedereen heerlijk en veilig schuilen achter een masker. Zijn ze *dan* zichzelf of zijn ze juist de rest van het jaar zichzelf. Ik denk het eerste ...

Goed weekend Mensen

----------


## jolanda27

> Dank je wel Jolanda, dat zijn mooie woorden.
> 
> Fijn weekend en denk eraan, in de tijd van carnaval kan iedereen heerlijk en veilig schuilen achter een masker. Zijn ze *dan* zichzelf of zijn ze juist de rest van het jaar zichzelf. Ik denk het eerste ...
> 
> Goed weekend Mensen


@ Neetje, daar had ik het van de week nog met iemand over. Iemand had in de krant een stukje geschreven, waarbij hij zei dat het verschil van rang en stand verdween. Dan heb ik ook zoiets van; was dat altijd maar zo. Ik zal nu vast wel een aantal mensen op de tenen staan, maar het is beter dat je je de rest van het jaar ook zo coulant opstelt. Wat zou de wereld er een stuk aangenamer uitzien. Maar ik weet ook wel dat het zo niet werkt. 
Je raad het al, aan mij is carnaval niet besteed. 
Jij ook een fijn weekend Neetje.  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@ Jolanda  :Big Grin:  lieverd ...haha ...ja, het is ook zo hoor ...nd. drukte vd. carnavalsdagen ...is het hier een weekje rust ........rust ...stilte ....  :Wink:  vd. hongerige magen daar gaat mijn éne dochter voor zorgen ....een stoofpotje ....vd. dorstige zorg ik .....nu zondag .....17 feb. .... ik bak wel nog 2,5/3 kg. gehaktbal ...vd. carnavalvierders ....tijdens de optocht .....ze waarderen dit enorm .... :Big Grin: 

@Neetje ...de maskers vallen bij sommigen dan wel af ..... :Frown:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  zulke mensen mijd ik wel nadien ...hoeft dan niet meer voor mij ..... :Confused:  
Wat betreft rang /stand ....ach, dit zijn bij vele lege woorden ...... :EEK!:  want rang /stand...is bij vele dan nog aan de orde .... ik ben al 22 jaar betrokken bij carnaval .....geen deelnemer / feestvierder ....ik blijf mezelf ...de rust .....wanneer de wijn /bier in de man /vrouw is .....is bij sommige wel het verstand verdwenen ....en het spijtige ...merk ik telkens weer op .....meer en meer ....de vrouwen zijn tegenwoordig hier koplopers in .... :EEK!:  dit noem ik geen emancipatie .... :EEK!:  eerder onbeschoft ...!!!!!  :Mad:  Vele denken nu dat alles kan /mag ....dit was in het verleden wel VEEL minder .... :Wink:  

Gelukkig zijn er hier wel politiemensen in burger ,die toezicht houden op drankmisbruik / zeden ....vd. jonge mensen wel nodig  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

@ Suske,
Die gehaktballen zullen er wel in gaan als koek.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  Dat geloof ik graag, dat het erg gewaardeerd wordt. 
Tja, als de drank is in de man/vrouw, zit de wijsheid in de kan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Vrouwen zullen er ongetwijfeld ook wat van kunnen. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik het niet uit vind zien, een zatte vrouw dan. 
Geniet jij straks maar weer van de rust. Dat doen wij nu al.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  
Fijne zondag nog voor een ieder.  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

Vanavond om 18:50 uur is mijn kleine katje Milan ingeslapen. Ze kon niet meer vanwege een tumor in haar buik.

----------


## jolanda27

> Vanavond om 18:50 uur is mijn kleine katje Milan ingeslapen. Ze kon niet meer vanwege een tumor in haar buik.


@ Neetje, je zult haar wel erg missen. Sterkte, ik weet hoe het voelt om een geliefd huisdier te moeten missen.

----------


## Quincy2010

> Vanavond om 18:50 uur is mijn kleine katje Milan ingeslapen. Ze kon niet meer vanwege een tumor in haar buik.


Sterte Neetje, jouw katje zal zeker een gemis zijn.
heel veel sterkte moed voor de komende tijd.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## anMa

Veel beter dan gisteren want toen moest ik naar de tandarts een kies trekken waar ik al een tijd last van had maar net niet erg genoeg om er wat aan te doen 
Vandaag wakker geworden zonder kiespijn beetje napijn van t trekken
Eigen tandarts was op vakantie dus was ik eigenlijk weer bang om te gaan 
Het viel heel erg mee binnen 5 minuten was t gepiept en stond ik weer buiten 
ik geef deze tandarts een 10.
En mezelf ook omdat ik toch gegaan ben haha :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen lieve vrienden van mij....

Jullie horen even niets van mij omdat mijn tante vorige week zeer ernstig ten val kwam doordat de weg "plaatselijk" glad was....
ik vertel er later meer over..sorry ik laat het even afweten op de site maar hoop spoedig weer te komen....ook mag ik alles nog wat bijlezen...tot gauw....een hele fijne gezellige dag gewenst...

In naam van onze vriendschappen zeg ik : Proost  :Big Grin:  HAPPY VALENTIJN  :Embarrassment:  allemaal en een dikke zoen van Elisa xxx

pas goed op jezelf en elkaar!!!! 

Neetje ik vindt het heel erg van je geliefde huisgenoot " MILAN" je zult haar enorm missen...STERKTE...ik leef met je mee...Knuffel..x :Frown:

----------


## Suske'52

Aan ieder een fijne Valentijnsdag ...met héél veel liefde /vriendschap .....van hieruit een warme knuffel .... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

> Aan ieder een fijne Valentijnsdag ...met héél veel liefde /vriendschap .....van hieruit een warme knuffel ....


Ik sluit mij bij Suske aan.  :Big Grin:  Ook misschien wat voor de rest van het jaar?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

Damn, ik kan niet tegen de stilte om me heen. Ik wil echt ZSM 2 nieuwe katjes ... verdomme.

Op dit moment van schrijven wordt Milan gecremeerd en maandag komt haar as 'thuis' ... foto's voor aan de muur heb ik dinsdag besteld bij Kruidvat.

Aaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## anMa

Gisteren ging ik naar de bus voor de 2 jaarlijkse controle volksonderzoek borstkanker
Ben daar al eerder voor geweest
Maar nog nooit heb ik meegemaakt dat het ZO ZEER deed
Ik weet niet wat ze nu anders hebben gedaan dan de vorige keren 
maar ik denk erover om er nooit meer heen te gaan
4 fotoos 2 horizontaal en 2 vertikaal 
Misschien het apparaat niet op de juiste hoogte ..ik weet tniet maar
Dit heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt
Waarschijnlijk een spier gescheurd...maar ik moest s avonds een pijnstiller nemen voor ik naar bed ging
Wie heeft er ook zo iets meegemaakt?
Groetjes anMa
Ps vond dat ik dit moest schrijven

----------


## anMa

Neetje ik leef met je mee het is een groot gemis je kattenvriendje dood

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, wat vervelend zeg. Ik heb pas één keer foto's laten maken, en dat viel mij reuze mee. Maar ik heb ook een vriendin die het altijd heel pijnlijk vind. Zij heeft daarom zelfs een keer overgeslagen, omdat ze er dagen later nog last van heeft. (zij dacht zelf dat dit misschien kwam, omdat ze kleine borsten had). Ik zou de volgende keer dit zeker zeggen. Ik hoop dat je klachten snel over zijn. Sterkte.

----------


## Quincy2010

> Gisteren ging ik naar de bus voor de 2 jaarlijkse controle volksonderzoek borstkanker
> Ben daar al eerder voor geweest
> Maar nog nooit heb ik meegemaakt dat het ZO ZEER deed
> Ik weet niet wat ze nu anders hebben gedaan dan de vorige keren 
> maar ik denk erover om er nooit meer heen te gaan
> 4 fotoos 2 horizontaal en 2 vertikaal 
> Misschien het apparaat niet op de juiste hoogte ..ik weet tniet maar
> Dit heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt
> Waarschijnlijk een spier gescheurd...maar ik moest s avonds een pijnstiller nemen voor ik naar bed ging
> ...



Hoi anMa,

Heb je dat ook gemeld bij het bevollkingsonderzoek.
Het kan pijnlijk zijn, maar toch niet zo erg dat er waarschijnlijk een spiertje gescheurd is.
Ik zou het zeker melden, dan kunnen ze daar rekening mee houden.
Ik hoop voor je dat je een goede uitslag krijgt.

Hartelijke groet,
Quincy.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Getverdemme AnMa, niet normaal zeg zulke pijn.. :Frown:  afschuwelijk....ik vindt het ook waardeloos dat gedoe met die foto's...maar de volgende keer "moet" dat beslist anders voor jou.... een foto is een momentopname...je kan niets hebben en misschien een half jaar later wel...bah akelig hoor? ik hoop dat de pijn gauw verdwijnt anders naar de huisarts toe...
dag lief mens....
Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo grote schreeuwerd... :Stick Out Tongue:  ja dat zeg "IK"...ach je weet wie het zegt....

Luister lieve Neetje, ik kan mij indenken dat het enorm stil is in je huis zonder Milan, maar "misschien" is het beter om even je verdriet een plekje te geven en dan over een tijdje te gaan kijken naar een andere kat/poes....te overhaast lijkt mij geen goed gevoel te geven...een geliefd dier of mens is onvervangbaar maar van een ander huisdier kun je wel weer genieten en alle liefde geven die je "allebei" nodig hebt...Sterkte...maar ik begrijp je wel...

Liefsssssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Een tijdje heb ik niets gepost want ik kon niet meer inloggen 
toen het forum veranderd was nu gelukkig weer wel
Wens iedereen een fijn weekend 
en elisabeth sterkte hoop dat je tante snel opknapt.

----------


## Neetje

Het is nog te vroeg in het jaar dat er al kittens geboren worden, zo vertelde de dierenarts mij. Ik heb bij veel mensen aangegeven dat ze hun ogen en oren moeten openhouden mbt jonge katjes. Iedereen kent wel iemand die weer iemand kent, zo ben ik ook aan Scoop en Milan gekomen. Dierenarts en ook de mensen waar Milan lag opgebaard hebben een notitie gemaakt om contact met me op te nemen zodra ...

Fijn weekend allemaal en dan vooral klachten-/pijn-vrij

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen lieve vrienden,

Inzake mijn tante...
Vorige week donderdag belde een goede vriend voor 9 uur 's morgens met de mededeling dat er iets aan de hand was bij de op en afrit van mijn flat...ik keek uit het keukenraam en zag politie en de ambulance, een vrouw en een man...alleen de "fiets" meende ik te herkennen omdat er een grijs warm dekje over het zadel zit en dat heeft mijn tante...ik kwam net thuis met Bhody van de ochtendwandeling en liep al voorzichtig ivm gladheid. als een haas trok ik met blote voeten mijn laarsen aan en rende de trappen af naar de ambulance toe...ik had mijn Polsbrace niet om en kwam bijna ten val omdat het wegdek(asfalt) daar zo enorm glad was...hoolimoosie wat schrikken....bij de ambulance aangekomen zag ik mijn tante in de ambulance...er lag een grote plas bloed op straat, haar fiets stond er, en bij de aanblik van haar bebloedde gelaat kreeg ik de tranen in de ogen...haar rechteroog zat dicht en het gezicht werd al paars...mijn tante was zo ontdaan dat beroerde mijn hart. :Frown: ...de ambulance nam haar mee om haar te controleren en dan zou ik haar kunnen ophalen....ik moest nog douchen etc....ik moest zelf ook bijkomen van de shock....na uren hebben ze haar opgenomen in het ziekenhuis....een scan gemaakt van haar hooft en aangezicht, gelukkig niets gebroken, maar haar gezicht was nu helemaal paars en door de bloedverdunners bloed je nog harder....een gescheurde spier in de lies en een inwendige bloeding!!! haar linkerbeen was paars van dijbeen tot knie...vreselijk...ze had veel pijn en lag op de afdeling van de eerste hulp, daar mag je hooguit 2 dagen blijven dan moet je verkast worden.....ze kreeg veel pijnstillers en morfine.....
's avonds heb ik de familie pas ingelicht omdat ik overdag niet wist wat er allemaal gebeurde en de familie niet onnodig ongerust wilde laten worden...mijn ouders gebeld en nog en nog een tante en 11 andere mensen heb ik gemaild....

mensen uit de flat hielden mij staande, kwamen aan de deur etc...elke dag ging ik naar het ziekenhuis toe, en op de 6e dag mocht ze mee naar huis toe....de bedoeling was dat ze tijdelijk naar een verpleeghuis zou gaan maar in onze woonplaats was nergens plek....
toen als de sodemieter een rollator geleend via de Icare en roets roets, alles in gereedheid brengen om haar op te halen...nu is zij thuis...er komt 2 x maal daags iemand bij haar...elke ochtend hang ik de krant aan de voordeur, en eind vd middag ga ik met haar de dag doornemen en haal wat boodschappen en neem de post mee.... :Smile:  het gaat nu langzamerhand beter met haar...in het begin was ze compleet intens moe en moest ze bijslapen, en ze was erg druk in haar hoofd en doen en laten!!!!....elke dag gaat het een stukje beter met haar...ze kan weer lopen maar de pijn is er nog, maar wel verminderd....
dit weekend heb ik vrijaf genomen...ik was erggggggggggggg moe....wel bel ik haar dan op uiteraard....ze krijgt veel kaarten, en dat is heel leuk....morgen (maandag) ochtend gaan we samen naar het ziekenhuis toe voor controle na die valpartij.....ik had het erg druk, want ik ga natuurlijk ook nog naar mijn ouders toe etc...(zucht) ik kom wat bij...vanmiddag heb ik een verjaardag, het liefst zou ik wat gaan slapen en een lange wandeling met Bhody maken maar dat doen we een andere keer.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik ben blij dat ik dit kan doen voor haar...mensen zeggen: denk aan jezelf...tja ze bedoelen het goed, maar als niemand die taken kan overnemen dan kan het niet anders toch?  :Wink:  het komt goed ik heb er vetrouwen in....elke dag heelt het lichaam van mijn tante wat meer, het is een vechter en door haar sportieve verleden heeft ze voordeel wat de soepelheid van haar lichaam betreft...alles was bont en blauw maar in het ziekenhuis zag ik een paar mooie gelakte teennagels van een 80 plusser en dat vond ik "geweldig" en daar hebben we samen om gelachen...hahahahahaha...lekker toch?  :Wink:  de Carnaval moest zij helaas missen, dat was heel sneu want daar verheugt zij zich elk jaar op, zij heeft zelf met anderen een carnavalsvereniging opgestart....pffffffffffff
dit was mij gebeuren met mijn tante...ik wens haar sterkte.....

afgelopen vrijdag ben ik naar het ziekenhuis gegaan voor mijn eigen pols...controle nadat deze gebroken was op 7 december...het is nog niet helemaal in orde, ik heb er nog pijn aan maar dat heeft zijn tijd nodig, mede door de posttraumatische dystrofie aan diezelfde arm is het gevoeliger, ik heb de tijd.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik kan mij redden, alleen kan ik geen zware tas aan de arm sjouwen daar heb ik een speciaal bakkie voor met handvat... maar de foto was goed dus dat is fijn!!!! een hele leuke arts hielp mij....wauw...een leuke meevaller dus op die dag...kijken mag, aankomen niet!!! hahahahahaha  :Wink: 

zeg lieve vrienden...ik wens jullie een fijne en goede, zondag toe...minder pijn, en meer vreugde momenten... :Embarrassment:  Liefssssss

----------


## Neetje

Wat een verhaal zeg, dat denken aan jezelf doe je toch om er te zijn voor je tante? Dat geeft jou een goed gevoel, dus in mijn ogen denk je wel degelijk aan jezelf. Iets voor iemand kunnen betekenen is het mooiste wat er is  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Wat een schrik zul je hebben gehad als je zooets meemaakt
Veel aterkte en dat je tante maar snel weer naar huis mag
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: dat aan mijzelf denken bedoelen ze wat anders mee...eerlijk gezegd wilde ik meer aan mijzelf denken, maar een bloedverwant laat je niet aan haar lot over...nee Neetje deze keer had ik dit liever overgeslagen  :Wink:  als je het hele jaar soms in de shit zit bij anderen is de energie soms gewoon op!!! maar enfin het is soms niet anders...als het mijn tijd is dan doen we weer andere dingen...eerlijk gezegd werk ik liever in een betaalde baan Neetje....ik liep compleet op mijn tenen en was gewoon kapot!!!! met alle respect na een ieder die ik kan helpen, het wordt mij wel eens teveel al die ellende.... :Smile: 
zeg Neetje....fijne avond...daggggggggg.....altijd fijn als je ff reageert... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: dank je wel voor je reactie...mijn tante is nu thuis....vanmorgen gingen we voor controle naar het ziekenhuis toe....het duurde super lang, tja...maar zij gaat vooruit en dat is heel fijn... :Embarrassment:  ik hoop dat jij ook weer bent bijgekomen....

dag Raimun....dank.... :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Tjonge, wat een verhaal Elisabeth. Ik kan helemaal begrijpen wat je bedoelt. Heftig hoor.
Ik ben hier wat minder de komende tijd, het gaat slecht met mijn schoonmoeder, is ook een heel verhaal. Komt nog wel. Ze is met spoed opgenomen afgelopen zondagnacht. Het was me het weekend wel. Gelukkig is ze nu in goede handen, laten we hopen dat ze dit allemaal te boven komt.

Elisabeth, nogmaals heel veel sterkte meid, en alle andere een warme groet, Jolanda

----------


## jolanda27

@ Tjonge, wat een verhaal Elisabeth. Ik kan helemaal begrijpen wat je bedoelt. Heftig hoor.
Ik ben hier wat minder de komende tijd, het gaat slecht met mijn schoonmoeder, is ook een heel verhaal. Komt nog wel. Ze is met spoed opgenomen afgelopen zondagnacht. Het was me het weekend wel. Gelukkig is ze nu in goede handen, laten we hopen dat ze dit allemaal te boven komt.

Elisabeth, nogmaals heel veel sterkte meid, en alle andere een warme groet, Jolanda.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Jolanda.....ik wens jou heel veel sterkte met je schoonmoeder en alles wat daar mee te maken heeft... :Smile: Knuffel...

Op dit moment voel ik mij heel erg moe, dus ga ik rustig de dag opstarten... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Jolanda sterkte gewenst zulke dingen zijn heftige gebeurtenissen en kosten veel kracht
Hoop dat ze snel beter zal worden en weer naar huis mag
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Neetje

Ikke snap, energie vretende 'situaties' gaat op den lange duur zijn/haar tol eisen.

Sterkte Elisa & Jolanda



Milan is gisteravond netjes thuisgebracht in een asblikje in de vorm van 'n hart. Verzacht de pijn en het gemis enigszins

----------


## jingo28

Vandaag voel ik me moe, de hele dag niks gedaan. donderdag naar de internist, want mijn schildklier werkt te hard, iemand ervaring mee toevallig, dus maak me wel een beetje zorgen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedendag Jingo28....

Succes gewenst a.s donderdag bij de internist....jaren geleden hebben ze per toeval ontdekt dat mijn bloedwaarden niet goed waren vd schildklier, dit zag een specialist na een behandeling aan mijn keel.....na enige keren bloed prikken ben ik opgeroepen door de internist en heb toen een gesprek met hem gehad...niet eng hoor....nu wist ik ook waar veel van mijn klachten vandaan kwamen....ik heb toen het medicijn Thyrax gekregen....dit slik ik omdat je dan een tekort hebt aan schildklierhormoon.... :Embarrassment:  eerst weigerde ik om te slikken later toen ik mij steeds slechter voelde ben ik aan dit medicijn begonnen....o.a kun je enorm vermoeid raken...een schildklier regelt heel veel in je lichaam, het is een stofje in de hersenen die we tekort hebben en op deze manier wordt dat aangevuld!!!! 

toevallig heb ik iets bewaard van GezondheidNieuws van een paar jaar geleden...men schrijft ( ik citeer) dat de schildklier klein is maar toch dirgent van onze organen..het is belangrijk voor heel onze stofwisseling....je krijgt er heel veel slaap door, je bent erg moe, geen kracht meer in de benen, slechte stoelgang, en eventueel overgewicht...de ene persoon heeft een snelwerkende schildklier, de ander een te trage......als dit proces hapert dan draait je lichaam op een laag pitje...problemen met de schildklier kun je vaak op verschillende chronische aandoeningen terugleiden zoals vermoeidheid, fibromyalgie, depressiviteit..... :Confused: 

ik hoop dat je hier een beetje wat aan hebt...soms moet men vaker bloed prikken om dit te ontdekken....Sterkte ermee en vertel nog eens hoe het is afgelopen....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth. :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: wat fijn dat Milan is thuisgekomen...wat bijzonder dat het tegenwoordig zo mooi kan worden gemaakt dat je haar thuis kunt koesteren in de vorm van een hart...ja dat is Liefde Neetje...ontroerend moment he? ik hoop dat jij je verdriet een plekje kan geven...ik zal binnenkort ook eens langs het graf gaan van de Koningspoedel Jasmijn van mijn ouders....het lijkt alweer lang geleden maar ze is in november begraven 2012...met goed weer ga ik er heen...even kijken en een kaarsje opsteken...dat zal jij wel doen voor Milan...nou welkom thuis Milan....rust zacht.... :Smile: 
Liefsssssssssss....de zon schijnt, ik wens iedereen een goede dag toe... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Voor de verandering weer eens heel lekker geslapen
Nog n beetje last van het mammografie gebeuren en nog wat napijn van de getrokken kies
Maar ik geeft me een 8-1/2
Niet slecht

----------


## christel1

Heel slecht geslapen deze nacht, een uur of 4 maar, lag om 5 uur al wakker. Niet echt leuk dus..... 
Anma, heb je pijn van een mammo ? Niet echt plezant natuurlijk. 
Jingo, een snelwerkende schildklier dan voel je je meestal opgejaagd maar dat komt wel goed hoor met medicatie kunnen ze van tegenwoordig heel veel doen. Misschien eerst wat zoeken om te kijken welke dosis je moet krijgen maar daarna komt het wel in orde. De mijne werkt te traag en daar word je ook moe van. 
Mijn rugje doet serieus zeer, ja met al mijn poetsen deze week, normaal zeker ?

----------


## anMa

Weer lekker geslapen zelfs een beetje te vast want ben n beetje suf vanmorgen
Maar ik ben blij dat alles weer goed gaat
Dochter 1 woont na 4 maanden hier gelogeerd te hebben weer op zichzelf in een leuk appartementje ze ging scheiden
Dochter 2 woont ook weer ergens anders met een nieuwe vriend en heeft een nieuwe baan en n autootje die is ook weer blij
Heb ik nu weer ns tijd voor onszelf mannetje en ik weer blij dat we weer onze eigen gang kunnen gaan.

----------


## Neetje

... koud, duizelig, hoofdpijn en hoestbuien. Klote griep, bah voel me belabberd.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Neetje: Heel veel beterschap man...neem een pijnstiller en ga onder de wol...Liefssssss  :Smile: 

AnMa: fijn dat jij je kinderen zo goed hebt kunnen opvangen...helemaal top...verder wens ik jou en je man een "rustiger en gelukkig samen zijn" !  :Embarrassment: 

Christel: het is zeer ellendig als je een nacht slecht slaapt, ik leef met je mee, bah niet fijn...pijn in je rug....haha, ja lieverd dat is logisch na al dat harde werken en soppen in huis!!! misschien kun je het weekend wat leukers doen voor jezelf...."ik" vindt jou een tofwijf want ondanks je eigen lichamelijke klachten sta je er toch voor iedereen...ja die moeders maken veel mee...ik heb bewondering voor jullie...

Prettig weekend als ik jullie niet meer spreek....Liefssssssss 

ps: Sterkte Jolanda met je schoonmamma...

----------


## anMa

Beterschap gewenst neetje en goed uitzieken

----------


## anMa

Gisteren terug naar de tandarts want ik had nog teveel napijn 
En vieze smaak in mijn mond
Gelukkig niet ontstoken want daarom ging ik terug want ik was er bang voor
Nu moet ik elke dag 2 x spoelen met n vies drankje
Werkelijk ....erg vies

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ach kiespijn is zeer pijnlijk, je hele kaak en oren kunnen er pijn door doen, verstandig dat je terug bent gegaan naar de tandarts...succes met spoelen...brrrr wat een viezigheid, maar als het maar resultaat geeft...sterkte!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

vannacht heb ik slecht geslapen, en maar draaien, en draaien, ik werd gek van mijzelf... :Smile:  hoppa om 8.00 naar buiten met de hond en nu achter de pc met een beschuit en een cracker, en koffie...rustig op gang komen heet dat... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

@anma ... Helpt t drankje? Wel maf, men gaat naar de tandarts om geen klachten te krijgen met het gebit en dan heb je na dat bezoek ineens nog meer pijn. Hoop dat t drankje nut hebt Anma

@Elisa, dat zijn irritante nachten en de tijd tikt maar door op de wekker. Gelukkig heb ik zulke nachten niet vaak meer met de slaap medicatie in mijn lichaam. Beter ook, want je gaat liggen malen en piekeren, althans ik dan, ik weet niet of jij dat dan ook hebt. 




Ik heb nog steeds de griep, voel me wel al ietsje fitter, de duizeligheid is weg, maar het ademhalen doet zeer net als al me spieren, me kop en ik heb t nog altijd koud. Lig veel in n slaapzak op de bank, de slaapkamer vermijd ik overdag.

----------


## Gabi

Vandaag voel ik me ........ Verdrietig

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gabi: Sterkte gewenst, want verdriet kan opeens in al zijn hevigheid de kop opsteken! ik hoop dat jij je vandaag wat prettiger voelt, hou je haaks hoor, ik leef met je mee...warme knuffel... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: ik hoop dat het iets beter gaat met de kies die "getrokken" is dat spoelwater is ronduit goor...( boorwater?).brrrrrrrrrrrrrr sterkte maar weer met minder pijn... :Smile: 

Neetje: hoe is het met de patient? pijn met ademhalen, oeps dat is niet fijn...'s morgens even je een beetje wassen en dan lekker weer die warme slaapzak induiken...slapen, beschuitje eten en vooral vocht innemen zoals thee, appelsap, wat je kunt verdragen...Beterschap, best eenzaam zo in je uppie, maar met de tv aan krijg je wat afleiding, en tussendoor veel slapen!!! dagggg

vandaag voel ik mij : Vredig en moe...ik denk elke dag: wat ga ik doen en wat "kan" ik "betekenen" voor een ander...de reserve's zijn even op! sinds afgelopen vrijdag denk ik: " wat is goed voor "mij" )  :Stick Out Tongue:  vandaag neem ik alle tijd voor mijzelf want vd week heb ik nog wat verplichtingen...prettige zondag lieve mensen...tot laterssssssssssss Liefs  :Smile: 

Dag Sietske, Christel, Suske, Raimun, Dodito, Luuss, Gossie, ...dag kanjers....
dag Jolanda, ik hoop dat het wat beter mag gaan met je schoonmama...sterkte... :Smile:  
ik hoop dat ik niemand vergeet...

het sneeuwt hier....ze hebben de deken "daarboven" in de hemel uitgeklopt....!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gabi
Verdriet kun je weleens wegstoppen maar het komt dan altijd toch weer terug
Sterkte om er doorheen te komen want vaak is het moeilijk om gewoon je leven op te pakken en ermee rond te blijven lopen
Heb je vrienden voor om je te helpen ,ik hoop dat je die hebt laat ze weten waar je mee zit en het lucht vast op als je weet dat iemand je verdriet begrijpt en je steunt
Sterkte hoor

----------


## anMa

Mijn kies is ....tenminste het gat in mijn mond waar die zat....is wat minser pijnlijk
Spoel nu met kamille thee is tenminste veel minder vies en helpt ook

Elisabeth wat erg dat je zo slecht slaapt, ik neem soms nog wel n dr vogel pilletje maar t helpt niet altijd 
Is het niet zo dat je de nacht erop wel beter slaapt na zo'n slechte nacht?

----------


## Neetje

Deze patiënt heeft zich weleens beter gevoeld. Heb gisteren van mijn zwager wat vicks stoombolletjes en hete snoepies gehad. Alles zat vast, het hoesten doet zeer door me hele lijf. En n peukie roken doet zeer aan mijn luchtwegen, branderig.

En ja, ik voel me echt eenzaam zonder Milan om me heen, je mag best weten dat ik minimaal 3x per dag breek. Vanmorgen zo kwaad wakker geworden dat ik alle rotzooi zo zat ben, zat op alles te schelden wat er allemaal gebeurd is de laatste jaren.

Ik vind het echt niet leuk meer om de dagen zo door te brengen, 2 weken zonder Milan  :Frown: 



Lekker jezelf verwennen en chillen Elisa, rust pakken

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, fijn dat het wat beter gaat met je kiespijn. Goed kunnen slapen is belangrijk, daar kan ik van meepraten. 
@ Neetje, wens je veel beterschap, dat je nog zin hebt in een sigaret als je zo belabberd bent, dat smaakt toch niet, of wel?
@ Elisabeth, heel goed van jou, dat je nu eerst aan jezelf denkt.  :Wink:  Even energie bijtanken. Het is er het weer wel voor. Lekker op de bank nestelen met een goed boek en warme chocolademelk. Ik roep maar wat. 
@ Christel, verbaast me niet dat je het in je rug krijgt. Volgens mij ga je als een tornado door het huis.  :Wink:  Maar dan heb je wel eer van je werk. 

Ik voel mij een beetje uitgeblust. Schoonmoeder mag nog niet naar huis, de longontsteking is nog niet weg. Hopenlijk weten we komende week meer. 
Afwachten maar weer. 
Ik weet niet hoe het jullie vergaat maar ik heb zin in de LENTE!

Raimun, Suske, Gossie, Dotito, Luuss, Dolfijnjorien, Sietske, en al wie ik niet genoemd heb, een hele fijne dag vandaag.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel me opgelucht, schoonmoeder wordt morgen ontslagen uit het ziekenhuis. Ze heeft nog wel een lange weg te gaan, maar in ieder geval kan ze rustig bijkomen in een voor haar prettige omgeving. (ze is graag in het verzorgingstehuis) 

Wens iedereen een hele fijne dag toe.  :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

> Ik voel me opgelucht, schoonmoeder wordt morgen ontslagen uit het ziekenhuis. Ze heeft nog wel een lange weg te gaan, maar in ieder geval kan ze rustig bijkomen in een voor haar prettige omgeving. (ze is graag in het verzorgingstehuis) 
> 
> Wens iedereen een hele fijne dag toe.


@ Ik vergeet er nog iets belangrijks bij te zetten. Iedereen heel erg bedankt voor het meeleven. Dat stel ik zeer op prijs. Dank je wel lieve mensen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve MC vrienden

Hoe gaat het met jullie? Ja op ieders apart reageren daar heb ik helaas geen tijd en geen fut meer voor, maar jullie weten dat ik aan jullie denk. Ik hoop dat het allemaal wat goed met jullie gaat, en dat er niet al te veel problemen en zorgen zijn. Ja soms heb je de dingen niet altijd in de hand, maar je hebt altijd wel een keuze in je leven hoe je daar mee omgaat. Ik wens jullie allemaal in ieder geval heel veel geluk, kracht, en positiviteit toe  :Embarrassment:  

Vandaag voel ik me iets beter dacht zal nog eens is iets schrijven hoe het met me gaat. Met mij is het nog steeds het zelfde de vermoeidheid is nog steeds is wel op en af. De ene dag heb ik energie en de andere dag voel ik me doodop. Moet wel zeggen dat ik ondertussen wel naar een andere specialist(endocrinoloog) ben geweest en ben ondertussen ook mijn vorige medicatie(hydrocortisonen) aan het afbouwen. En met mijn rug ja ik denk dat ik er zal moeten mee leren leven. Dat word verder kinesist en thuis wat oefeningen doen en pijnpleister meer is er niet aan te doen. Heb genoeg specialisten gehad en geen enkele kan mij helpen dus dan is het maar zo. Het is niet zo dat ik het aanvaard heb, en soms met pijn gaan werken is best wel zwaar hoor, maar mijn kop laten hangen doe ik niet meer dat heeft geen zin, leven is daardoor veel te kort en te mooi voor. Gelukkig kan ik op werk mijn uren zelf kiezen zodat ik er toch wat rekenen kan mee houden. En wat ik binnenkort ga proberen te doen op werk is minder uren aanvragen zodat ik misschien dan geen vroege's meer moet doen. Want die vroege dat is om 6 u opstaan en 6 uur werken en dat kan ik niet zo goed aan. Nu doe 19/week en ga vragen om 15/week. Maar genoeg over werk gesproken. 

Nu over iets heel anders we hebben een appartement gevonden met een tuin en het is helemaal naar onze smaak goed he :Embarrassment:   :Smile:  :Wink:  Ja moet zeggen dat we toch een hele lange tijd hebben moeten zoeken, en zeker met ons beperkt budget was niet makkelijk. Ach ben zo blij op dat vlak, zo hebben we eindelijk ons eigen plek :Wink:  We zijn al voor de eerste keer moeten gaan tekenen en eind april zouden we de sleutel hebben. 

Het mindere is wel, alle ben zeer blij voor de dochter dat ze zondag vertrekt op studie naar Tanzania, voor 1 maand op studiereis. Ja soms kunnen er heel veel dingen op korte tijd veranderen in u leven. Zo zie je maar dat leven vol verrassingen zit, zowel positieve als negatieve. 

Lieve mc leden/vrienden wens jullie allemaal nog een hele fijne dag toe en heel veel geluk met alles



daaaaaaaaaag xxxxxx :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Do, wat ontzettend leuk wat van je te horen. 
Wat goed van jou dat je op zo'n positieve manier in het leven staat, ondanks alles.  :Wink:  Knap hoor, gelijk heb je. Pluk de dag, we leven maar een keer.
Wat heerlijk, je eigen appartement, ik weet hoe graag je dit wilde. Ik wens jullie alle geluk en voorspoed in jullie nieuwe onderkomen. Alvast veel succes en plezier met het inrichten ervan.
De dochter naar Tanzania, wat een belevenis. Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je het best moeilijk vind. Het is een beetje dubbel. Kleine meisjes worden groot en slaan hun vleugels uit. 
Lieve Do, wens je ook alle goeds toe. Warme groeten, Jolanda  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Gezond en blij

----------


## Quincy2010

Uitstekend in een goede conditie en lekker fit.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Anma, fijn dat je je zo goed voelt.
@ En ook Quicy fijn dat je uitstekend voelt.  :Big Grin: 

De blijheid dat schoonmoeder thuis is is een beetje naar de achtergrond verdwenen door het nieuws wat we gekregen hebben van de longarts. Wel ben ik blij voor haar dat ze uit het ziekenhuis is.

----------


## Suske'52

Sterkte !!! Jo

----------


## lunae

vandaag voel ik me rot, ziek van verdriet.
Gisteren mijn beste vriendin, beschermengel, psychiater.. laten inslapen, mijn paard was mijn alles, mijne hele leven. Nu heb ik teveel tijd om handen, sta overal ongecontroleerd te wenen.
Ik doe iets en dan denk ik dat het redelijk gaat en daar stromen de tranen weer.. 
ik slaap amper, eet amper.. alles doet zeer. 8 dagen verlof gekregen van mijn huisarts..
Het was een doordachte beslissing haar waardig te laten sterven maar daarom doet het niet minder zeer!

----------


## Quincy2010

Beste Lunae,

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte voor de komende tijd en het verlies van een dier en net zo erg als een verlies van een mens.

Goede moed en alle goeds,

Quincy

----------


## christel1

Ben moe en emotioneel. Mijn vriend heeft weer problemen met zijn ex vrouw, niet mij dus maar zijn 1ste vrouw en er is gisteren een discussie ontstaan over onze toekomst die waarschijnlijk geen toekomst meer gaat zijn. Na 13 jaar zal onze relatie op de klippen lopen maar ja ik moet verder, de kinderen, het huishouden, de neefjes en nichtje die hier regelmatig blijven slapen en mijn hond en kat. Ik zal mijn plan wel trekken. Heb al voor hetere vuren gestaan dus ja ik bekijk het nog van de positieve kant, ander en beter denk ik dan maar ook al is het soms wel eventjes slikken. 
Er is ook ander goed nieuws, mijn dochter heeft een baan gevonden en is superblij natuurlijk dat ze maandag eindelijk mag starten en dan nog in de branche waarvoor ze echt gestudeerd heeft, marketing en communicatie bij 1 van de grootste banken van de wereld, eindelijk centen verdienen en gaan uitkijken daarna om samen met haar vriend een woning te kopen omdat ze niet willen huren, allemaal veel te duur en geldverspilling omdat je dan betaald voor iemand anders zijn huis. Donderdag was het officiële diploma uitreiking aan de universiteit in Brussel en mocht ze haar fel begeerde masterdiploma gaan afhalen in toga met alles erop en eraan. Haar vriend superfier natuurlijk op zijn mooie slimme vriendin en mama, broer en neefje natuurlijk ook, die waren meegegaan, zoon was wel eerst naar de les gemoeten om ook zijn masterdiploma nog te behalen maar hij moet nog na dit schooljaar 2 jaar les volgen, maar hij zal er wel komen, het is geen opgever en verstand komt bij jongens meestal met de jaren. Hij heeft al een bachelor dus hij kan al op zijn 2 oren slapen, werk zal hij altijd hebben in de ICT wereld. 
Vandaag eens met mijn dochter naar Brussel rijden dat ze de baan wat kent naar haar werk en op internet gaan speuren naar een nieuwe occasie wagen voor ons juffrouw want de andere is doodop versleten en met het openbaar vervoer is het bijna onmogelijk om ter plaatse te geraken, ofwel 3 treinen en hopen dat ze geen vertraging hebben, ofwel 2 treinen en een bus en dat is ook een heel gedoe. 
Nog een fijne zaterdag iedereen 
Christel

----------


## anMa

Lunea. Wat erg voor je dat je zo'n verdriet hebt
Neem de tijd ervoor stp het niet weg maar denk ook aan de mooie tijden dan heb je daar troost aan
Groeten en sterkte gewenst

----------


## anMa

Christel het is altijd erg als een langdurige relatie eindigt
Maar als dat beter is dan zal het zo zijn
Mijn dochters zijn allebei onlangs gescheiden na 14 en 6 jaar maar ze zijn nu allebei aan een nieuw leven egonnen en het is ook niet altijd zonneschijn maar toch veeel beter dan ervoor

Veel sterkte groeten anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lunae: Meid wat verschrikkelijk erg dat jij je lieveling ( Paard) moest laten in slapen afgelopen 27 februari....gecondoleerd hoor!!!! vreselijk verdrietig is zoiets... :Frown:  zo'n prachtig mooi dier die ziek is en waar jij zo van houd is verschrikkelijk moeilijk om die beslissing te nemen...ze is immers je vriendin, je steuntje altijd in de rug...jou gezicht tegen haar hoofd en hals aan en dan voel je de warmte uit haar neusgaten komen en dan kun je haar lekker aaien en borstelen en mee rijden in het verleden....Ja dat begrijp ik heel goed...zo'n prachtig groot dier moest je laten inslapen dat is bijna ondenkbaar en toch heb je het laten doen omdat je van haar " HOUD" en het moet humaan zijn voor het dier...als je het ziet lijden dan wil je haar helpen....jou "hart" heeft gesproken....je gunde haar rust en geen pijn...als je er alleen al aan denkt dan ben je verdrietig....het is net alsof er iets geamputeerd is aan je lijf omdat je zoveel van je dier houd....je bent niet meer compleet, jullie waren een "eenheid" en dat is nu verbroken!!! ik leef met je mee, ik begrijp dat je veel verdriet hebt, dat moet heel langzaam slijten....geef jezelf de tijd om te rouwen....
Heel veel sterkte de komende tijden Lunae.... :Big Grin:  de wond die jij nu hebt, moet helen....hou je haaks....(mijn zus had ook paarden)
een hele dikke knuffel van mij...Elisa.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Na 13 jaar je relatie misschien op de klippen? gatverdamme, dat klinkt enorm ellendig....valt er nog wat te knokken? :Frown: 
shit dat gedoe ook met sommige exen, ik wordt er soms kotsmisselijk van....

lieve Christel, ik hoop voor jou dat er nog een uitkomst is en dat je vriend/partner "wakker" wordt?...in de aanval zou ik zeggen...brrrrr ik had steeds het gevoel dat het "goed" met jullie samen ging...ik meende veel Liefde te voelen...oke, dan wordt ik ook even stil...dan zeg ik tegen jou:. Heel veel sterkte lieverd.... :Embarrassment: 

Liefssssssssssssss van mij Elisa...

ps: gefeliciteerd voor je dochter...wauw een trotse mama....GEWELDIG..... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Lieve Elisa, 
Ik heb geen zin meer om te knokken, ben te oud geworden en misschien te verstandig. De tijd van mijn latijn te steken in iets of iemand is over, ik heb de energie meer dan genoeg nodig voor mezelf en voor mijn kinderen, mijn neefjes en nichtje die hier regelmatig zijn. En iemand die zwelgt in zelfmedelijden kan ik missen zoals kiespijn. Nu moet ik echt kiezen voor mijn toekomst. 
Heb al heel mijn leven heel veel gegeven en soms heel weinig ontvangen dus nu mogen de rollen wel eens omkeren. 
Ben ook blij dat mijn dochter eindelijk werk gevonden heeft hoor want het werd tijd, na maanden solliciteren, zich gaan aanbieden en afgewezen worden "wegens niet genoeg ervaring", ne mens zou van minder depressief worden. Je kan en geen bachelor en master hebben, maar 24 jaar zijn maar ook nog es 10 jaar ervaring hebben. 't Gaat hier wel stil zijn overdag dan morgen, mijn 2 gaan werken en neefje naar school. Zal voor mij ook aanpassen zijn maar daar passen we wel een mouw aan zeker ? :-) Heb hier goeie geburen om op koffie te gaan dus dat komt wel goed. 
Christel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel, ik begrijp jou heel goed!!!! "jij" weet wat knokken is in het Leven en moeilijke beslissingen nemen, ja lieverd, veel lief en leed heb je al meegemaakt....als deze partner niet beter zijn best doet, dan kies jij voor " JEZELF" zelfmedelijden heb ik een donders hekel aan,  :Mad:  maar dat komt omdat ikzelf ook een vechter ben.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het kost ook teveel energie en die heb je juist hard nodig!!!! 

wat je dochter betreft...ik ben erg blij voor haar...in onze landen is het verwerpelijk dat ze mensen willen met veel ervaring, want ze willen jonge mensen, ennnnnnnnn werkervaring, dat is te gek voor woorden, geef de jeugd meer werk, en laat ze het " vak " Leren!!!...stelletje " eikels "  :EEK!:  die gasten....pfffffffff... het zal zeker rustiger in jou huis worden, maar voor even is dat misschien wel eens goed, dan kun je iets tijd aan jezelf besteden daar kwam je misschien wel bijna nooit aan toe...ja,ja, ik weet het...je doet het met " Liefde "  :Embarrassment:  niets is mooiers dan je kinderen zien opgroeien en zien dat het " GOED " met ze gaat...goed gedaan mama Christel!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  hey wijffie, een prettige dag en ik stuur jou veel zonnestralen toe....daggggggggg
Liefs van Elisa ....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag nog niets te melden, want iedereen hier is verdwenen!!!  :Embarrassment:  maar de zon schijnt!!! helemaal geweldig... :Cool: 
oke ik verdwijn dan ook maar stilzwijgend.... :Stick Out Tongue:  Liefs...

----------


## myla

Hoi,

Vandaag voel ik niet anders dan hevege pijn !!!!

----------


## Neetje

Ik voel me vandaag tot nu toe maar 'zo zo' ... Het is stil om me heen qua leven, ondanks dat ze voor me deur aan de weg aan het werk zijn. Ik word 'gek' van het alleen zijn en alleen voelen. Heb sinds Milan is overleden weinig plezier meer en breng de dagen als een niets-nut door helaas.

----------


## christel1

Elisabeth, 
Mijn dochter kent het vak, ze moet helemaal geen opleiding meer krijgen, ja wel in het bedrijf waar ze werkt maar ze heeft het diploma en is aangenomen voor een job marketing en communicatie en net dat heeft ze gevolgd aan de universiteit en hogeschool. Miserie miserie dus, gisteren was haar baas maar om 10 uur toegekomen en zij was daar al rond half negen of zo, dus ja zit ze daar al voor piet snot. Dan 's avonds komt ze naar huis met de trein, ze moet 2 treinen nemen, was er rond 3 uur iemand onder de trein gesprongen op de lijn die zij moet nemen, patat natuurlijk, ze was maar om half negen thuis want er moesten bussen opgetrommeld worden en die vind je niet op 1 2 3 natuurlijk, zeker niet op een uur dat iedereen van zijn werk komt en dan kende de buschauffeur de weg nog niet en reed hij op een bepaald moment terug van waar hij gekomen was en nochtans, hij had wel een GPS hoor, gewoon verkeerd ingesteld. En dan moest ze zelf de wagen nog nemen om naar huis te komen, eten, haar vriend is hier dan toegekomen rond 9 uur 's avonds en rond 10 uur is ze dan wel al in haar bed gekropen. 
Contract was ook nog niet in orde, moet komen met de post, vandaag nog niks in de bus gekregen, dus afwachten en hopen morgen dan maar weer. Ze heeft wel centen nodig hoor, ze moet ook leven. 
En mijn neefje vertelde me dat er op een andere treinlijn ook geen verkeer was omdat er daar ook iemand onder de trein gesprongen was, 't was weer leuk om met de trein te reizen in België ook al kunnen de Spoorwegen daar niets aan doen maar ze krijgen wel een hoop gezeik over hen heen. 
Straks naar de kapper met de hond se, zijn zomertenueke weer eens aantrekken, korte haartjes en hij zal zich al veel vrijer voelen. En ze zijn hier heel de straat aan het openbreken, 't zal een toffe zomer worden, de werken gaan tot eind augustus duren, als het weer wat meezit natuurlijk en ons weer kennende zal dat niet echt meevallen pffff 
Neetje, het is net kattentijd geweest, februari, maart... Binnenkort wordt de markt en de asielen weer overstelpt met kleine kittens die een lieve thuis zoeken, ga er 1tje halen en je hebt weer compagnie. Er zijn zoveel beestjes die een lieve warme thuis zoeken en die kan jij ze zeker geven. Niemand zal Milan ooit kunnen vervangen maar dan heb je toch weer leven in huis en kan je je eens goed boos maken als die kleine pruts weer eens aan de meubels zit te krabben en onnozel zit te doen en je een paar ferme aai geeft met zijn of haar nageltjes. Veel succes, na het overlijden vorig jaar van mijn oudste kat Bébé liep er hier na 14 dagen ook al zo een klein ding in huis, Milo. Op 15 april wordt dat mormel ook al een jaar maar ik zou hem wel niet meer kunnen missen hoor. Heb hem heel lang binnen gehouden maar nu mag hij al eens buiten, zonnetje schijnt en hij zit in de tuin, venster staat open dat hij binnen kan moest hij nog niet binnen zijn als ik naar de kapper vertrek met mijn sammy monster. En nooit zeggen dat je een nietsnut bent hoor, je bent veel meer dan dat, een kanjer :-) veel succes 
Christel

----------


## Raimun

:Stick Out Tongue: 


> Vandaag nog niets te melden, want iedereen hier is verdwenen!!!  maar de zon schijnt!!! helemaal geweldig...
> oke ik verdwijn dan ook maar stilzwijgend.... Liefs...


Hey Elisabeth..hoe lang ga je dat "" stilzwijgend "" vohouden ..??? .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## lunae

> Ik voel me vandaag tot nu toe maar 'zo zo' ... Het is stil om me heen qua leven, ondanks dat ze voor me deur aan de weg aan het werk zijn. Ik word 'gek' van het alleen zijn en alleen voelen. Heb sinds Milan is overleden weinig plezier meer en breng de dagen als een niets-nut door helaas.



Ik herken het Neetje, hoewel mijn beestje een paard was, ietske groter maar de band blijft hetzelfde. Mijn dagen zijn ook gewoon automatisch, vraag me af of het altijd zo zal zijn..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: wat een enorm gereis voor je dochter...ellendig dat zij zo lang moest wachten voordat de "baas" was gearriveerd!!! lullig eigenlijk...en dan nog zelfmoorden op de rails? verschrikkelijk, maar daar weet jij veel vanaf...ja de Spoorwegen krijgen ongelooflijk op hun donder, het valt niet mee zeg!!!!
ik hoop dat het goed komt voor haar met een "contract"  :Big Grin: 
leuk dat Sam naar de trimster gaat, Bhody heb ik vorige week laten scheren... :Wink: 
ik wens je succes en sterkte met alles Christel.....
Liefssssssssss  :Cool:

----------


## Neetje

Klote wakker geworden na gisteren ... mag zo naar de tandarts voor een wortelkanaal behandeling. Heb daar geen vrees voor, wel vrees om naar buiten te gaan. Als ik daar eenmaal ben gaat het wel weer. Ik kom maar niet van die straatvrees en overige angsten af. Zeer frustrerend allemaal, want ik doe enorm mijn best ...

Hoop voor jullie een iets vrolijkere dag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Neetje, als je dit leest heb je de behandeling achter de rug in de stoel van de tandarts.....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr nooit fijn al dat gepruts aan je tanden en kiezen...ik heb het een paar keer mogen meemaken maar fijn is het niet...
ik hoop dat je weer veilig bent thuisgekomen...zeer ellendig die straatvrees.... :Frown: 
een vroegere vriendin van mij had dat ook en is door goede begeleiding haar vrees kwijt...had ook te maken met enorme stress etc...

hey lieverd... :Wink:  hou je haaks en ondanks alles wens ik jou een heel goed weekend toe en maar te beginnen met deze dag...hou je taai.... :Embarrassment: 
Warme groetjes....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jullie ( vaste digitale vrienden) Raimun, Neetje, Suske, Christel, Dodito, Jolanda, Gossie, Luuss, krijgen de "Hartelijke Groeten" van Sietske  :Big Grin:  ik sprak haar aan de telefoon, ze was erg druk....ach en dat kennen we allemaal he? ik ook, of we spreken niet omdat er momenteel zoveel vrienden het eventjes laten afweten!!! hopenlijk komt dat weer over een tijdje terug...het is leuk om het wel en wee te horen van elkaar....
het valt mij wel op dat sinds dit MediCity concept veranderd is er minder mensen hier zijn, of heeft dat er nietssssssssss mee te maken? pas geleden viel het mij op toen ik 2 vrienden een klein berichtje deed, dat het zichtbaar was tussen de lijst van nieuwe reactie's...ik vond het "belachelijk" dat ze dit zo gemaakt hebben...is er nog enige privacy? je krijgt dan onbewust het gevoel dat je anderen dan ook maar moet schrijven...!!! nee dat vindt ik niet goed, zoals ze dat gedaan hebben...jammer...ik vindt dat "alleen" je vrienden je berichtjes "post" mogen lezen en niet Jan en alleman...maar enfin dat is mijn mening.... :Confused: 

lieve vrienden ik wens jullie een goed en fijn weekend toe....ik hoop dat de temperatuur weer gauw wat warmer wordt....daggggggggg
Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Hallo neetje
Hoe is het gegaan bij de tandarts en onderweg?
Hoop dat je niet veel napijn hebt
Hou je sterk groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Excuus mooie dame, ik ben je naam vergeten...sorry...fijn weekend in ieder geval....hartelijke groeten....

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo iedereen,
Ik wip maar even snel aan. Ben erg druk met de zorg voor mijn schoonmoeder. Deze week gaat het minder goed. Buikgriep erbij. 
Ook pas ik nog op de hond van mijn buurvrouw, dus de dag vliegt om.
Wens iedereen alle goeds, praat later wel weer bij. Fijn weekend een ieder. Pluk de dag.  :Wink:

----------


## Neetje

De behandeling bij de tandarts was geen probleem, ze heeft ook gelijk wat andere kiezen ernaast hersteld (met oud worden breken gewoon je kiezen af door het poetsen lol)

De napijn is er, werd er vandaag al om half 8 door wakker. Ik kan alleen maar vloeibaar eten aangezien ik aan de andere kant 3 kiezen mis en dat dus lastig kauwen is. Mja, dat gaat ook wel weer goed komen. Over 2 weken mag ik weer voor t zelfde terug, nu de bovenkant. En dan ben ik wel weer ff klaar met de tandarts.

Fijn weekend allemaal, het regent hier dus ik ga mezelf vermaken op de pc en met harde muziek (zal ze leren die buren)

PS: kunnen jullie ook eens navragen hier of daar naar 2 jonge katjes, vers uit 1 nest?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jolanda: fijn dat je voorbij komt dame... :Smile:  minder leuk is het dat je schoonmoeder nu weer buikgriep heeft, hoeveel kan zo'n lichaam nog hebben vraag ik mij wel eens af....sterkte ermee, ik begrijp dat je druk bent en helemaal nu je een lease hondje erbij hebt in je huis voor tijdelijk.. :Stick Out Tongue: .maar hopenlijk heb je hier ook plezier van...succes en even zo vrolijk toch een prettig weekend...
Liefsssssss

----------


## Elisabeth9

Neetje: Brrrrrrrrrrr wat een ellende toch het gebit in zijn algemeenheid....maar je kan goed last hebben na zo'n behandeling dus op tijd een pijnstiller gebruiken en niet wachten totdat deze is uitgewerkt...erg jammer dat je al drie kiezen moet missen...het is je kauwvlak, maar ja, gedane zaken nemen geen keer he?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hoolimoosie wat een gedoe...sterkte hoor Neetje...
muziek keihard effe laten loeien? oeps hekel aan de buren op dit moment? ik voel met je mee  :Frown:  niet te lang doen anders wordt je er zelf knettergek van en met pijn in je mond zit je daar ook niet op te wachten...
gisteren (zaterdag) was het hier ook flink regenachtig...bahhhhhhhhhh  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar ja maar hopen op beter weer maar deze week wordt het kouder....

succes met het vinden van 2 jonge katjes....heb geduld wilde ik zeggen, maar volgens mij sta jij al trappelend te wachten op een "verse" lading!!!  :Wink:  ja alleen zijn is ook niet alles...nou Neetje...goede zondag met minder pijn...
Liefsssssss  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij oke, dat komt mede doordat ik "nu" wat tijd voor mijzelf heb ingelast....niemand die naar het ziekenhuis moet, iedereen kan zich redden...heerlijk!!! ik was er aan toe....

Vorige week vrijdag had ik een date...eesrt ging ik 's middags met mijn tante mee naar de presentatie van een boek over 80 jarigen...heel leuk toen ik hoorde hoe dat tot stand is gekomen...een geslaagde middag voor haar...ik ging mee als begeleidster, ha,ha, ze kan zich nu goed redden en haar bont en blauwe plekken verdwijnen langzamerhand...haar been heeft ze nog last van maar ze heeft weer voorzichtig gefietst...wauw...dat is haar vervoermiddel en daar is zij goed in......goh te bedenken dat ze in januari viel en nu met de gladdigheid in februari maar dat laatste was vreselijk, het is fijn om haar nu in zo'n blijere gemoedstoestand te zien...
och ja waar was ik gebleven? ik wijk van de date af....ochlala....het was best een beetje spannend...wederom opgedoft en nu ging ik naar een plek toe waar ik vroeger vaak ging eten toen was het een Balkan Restaurant...nu is het een Tapas en Grand Cafe...ik kwam er binnen en het was propvol met mensen....pffffffffffffffff ik kijk naar rechts, naar het midden, toen maar eens naar links en JA....daar zag ik een man die "leek" op de foto van het internet....hahahahahahaha :Big Grin: ...ik liep erheen en we raakten aan de praat...heel aardige man, vriendelijk, welbespraakt en ik heb ook de nodige noten te vertellen... :Wink:  op internet lees ik dat deze man 54 jaar is, en in werkelijkheid is hij 3 jaar ouder...hindert niet, rijpe kaas vindt ik ook lekker!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  leuk dat je 2 kinderen hebt...enig....wat zeg je????? och het zijn er 4....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa moet kunnen... :Embarrassment: ....we hebben gepraat en gesmikkeld...ik kon niet alles vragen omdat het zo'n lawaai was maar ik heb "wel" van dit leuke uitje genoten, na alle drukte omtrent mijn tante en andere zaken!!!! kortom het was een gezellige date, maar van beide kanten is er geen klik!!!! na een paar uurtjes vertrokken wij allebei weer richting huis...hij moest nog 45 min rijden en ik hooguit 10 min....ik ging toen Bhody (hondje) ophalen bij mijn vriend vd overkant van mijn flat....nu doen we nog een app naar elkaar en vanzelf verdwijnt dat weer naar de achtergrond en dan wordt het onderhand eens voorjaar zodat ik dan maar eens de terrassen bezoek en kijk of er nog een leuke " Tarzan " voor mij is....ik geloof ik de Liefde maar ik heb het nog niet gevonden!!! einde Sprookje....
fijne zondag allemaal....

Dag Raimun, gaat alles goed met jou?.....Liefsssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lunae

Net nu we dachten dat we terug op ons pootjes waren (na een overlijden van een familielid en laten inslapen van ons paard) komen we terug met ons voetjes op de grond en hadden we gisteren een ongeluk..
Mijn man en ik waren in een dorp waar we nog nooit geweest waren en de weg een beetje kwijt, we hadden wel een gps maar toch beter op de weg letten dan alleen op dat ding, dus we reden 20-30km/uur en ineens bam! een hummer plakte in onze koffer..
Wij zijn verzot op onze autos, dus ja dat geeft wel hartzeer maar gelukkig dat niemand zwaargewond is en een auto is te maken he...
Ik voelde 2 klappen precies, maar kan zijn dat die hummer ons even omhoog trok ofzo ik weet het echt niet... was ook nog zo 1 met zo een bakje vanvoor om autos te takelen.. onze auto is aan de koffer onherkenbaar, de hummer had gewoon een geblutste nummerplaat en die stangen waren wat krom.. Nu wij zijn ni in fout.. gelukkig!

Mijne man is helemaal stijf aan zijn spieren en ik had gisteren met het ongeluk al zo een hoofdpijn en nu enorm stijve en pijnlijke nek.. zou het een whiplash zijn?

----------


## Neetje

Jemig Elisa, iemand die zich op internet al anders voor doet mbt EN leeftijd EN kinderen, die verdient het niet om met jou een klik te hebben. Waarom liegen mensen nou toch zo over zichzelf? Heerlijk veilig achter een beeldscherm ... sorry maar ik heb maar 1 woord voor zulke figuren ... *LEUGENAARS* ... laat ze maar naar hun eigen soort zoeken, er zijn er meer dan dat er eerlijke mensen zijn op internet (of in de maatschappij)

Jij verdient beter lieve Elisa! x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoe ik mij vandaag voel? hahahahaha nou toen ik vanmorgen tegen 8.00 uur buiten liep met hondje Bhody woei er een ijzige koude windvlaag langs mij heen....potdikke wat vind ik het koud.....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Big Grin:  ik heb snel een klein rondje gelopen maar wel dat Bhody alles kan doen wat die mag/moet doen...hopenlijk neemt de wind iets af en anders moet ik maar gewoon als een zombie lekker warm ingepakt blijven... :Big Grin:  dat koude weer is wel slecht voor de ledematen zal ik maar zeggen...hoe de dag verloopt weet ik niet maar "IK" wens jullie een knusse dag toe...het liefst blijf ik de hele dag binnen maar dat kan natuurlijk niet he met een hond..
toen ik de voordeur gistermiddag uitging van mijn flat was het spekglad op de galerij...mijn hemeltje je zou keihard onderuit gaan en Bhody die schuifelde gewoon op zijn vier poten heen en weer...hahahaha...donders wat gevaarlijk....toen ik thuis kwam heb ik later met de gewone zoutpot zout gestrooid op de grond...pas na wat uren, nadat mijn ex langskwam en daar ook een opmerking over maakte dat hij zowat op zijn bek ging als hij de lift uitkwam heb ik er later toch werk van gemaakt!!!.. ik ben/was benieuwd of andere mensen ook in actie komen.(niet dus)  :Stick Out Tongue: ..nou ik heb niets gezien dus ik heb mijn pakje bijna leeg gestrooid...tjonge jonge dan zou ik het buiten goed maken en dan zou je dus verongelukken als je maar 1 been buiten je flat/voordeur zet....helppppppppppppppp ...zo wat een zeurverhaal he? hahaha...koffietijd....ik ga verder....doegie....pak je warm in als je naar buiten gaat en de voorruit moet krabben van de auto, of je motortje moet starten van de thomas/schooter/of gewoon onze oerdegelijke fiets... :Big Grin:  rijden maar....
Warme groeten van mij....Elisa...

----------


## Suske'52

Goedemorgen ieder  :Big Grin:  al een tijdje geleden hé ....maar het is /was druk ...hoe ouder men wordt ...hoe minder tijd ...of wordt men trager ???? alhoewel ...getest zelfs ....fysieke/mentale leeftijd liggen veel lager dan de werkelijke leeftijd ....ondanks de lichamelijke problemen ....en fysieke ongemakken .... :Wink:  

Maar alles gaat stroef met de gewrichten/rug /voeten .... hopenlijk komt na deze week het zonnetje te voorschijn ...dat de stramheid verdwijnt .... :Frown:  

Ik lees veel bij hoor ...Elisa  :Big Grin:  , jij hebt nog een pm. van mij tegoed ....niet vergeten hoor ....een dezer neem ik tijd ervoor .... 

Jolanda  :Big Grin:  sterkte met je schoon-moeder .....hopenlijk lukt alles een beetje ....en je schildersmaatje ...hoe is het ermee ????  :Wink:  

Christel  :Big Grin:  En hoe gaat het met jou nu ....alles al wat verteert ???? 

Aan IEDER HIER een fijne dag ...en een warme knuffel ... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Lunea. Wel erg schrikken als zoiets gebeurt
Gelukkig hebben jullie niks 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Mijn schoonvader van89 heeft griep en 2 nachten niet slapen door hoestbuien had hem uitgeput toen was hij flauwgevallen in de douche en zn ribben gekneusd moet nu t bed houden om te rusten
Dat is niets voor hem 
Het ging al wat beter met hem maar hij moet maar niet te lang in bed liggen want dan wordt hij te slap 
Maak me wel zorgen om die lieve man
Zelf voel ik dat (van de getrokken kies )nu bijna het gat dicht is soms nog wat steken pijn al bijna n maand aan de gang nu
Maar t was ook n heel grote kies en n scheve wortel eraan...brrr blij dat ie eruit is

----------


## Raimun

> Vandaag voel ik mij oke, dat komt mede doordat ik "nu" wat tijd voor mijzelf heb ingelast....niemand die naar het ziekenhuis moet, iedereen kan zich redden...heerlijk!!! ik was er aan toe....
> 
> och ja waar was ik gebleven? ik wijk van de date af....ochlala....het was best een beetje spannend...wederom opgedoft en nu ging ik naar een plek toe waar ik vroeger vaak ging eten toen was het een Balkan Restaurant...nu is het een Tapas en Grand Cafe...ik kwam er binnen en het was propvol met mensen....pffffffffffffffff ik kijk naar rechts, naar het midden, toen maar eens naar links en JA....daar zag ik een man die "leek" op de foto van het internet....hahahahahahaha...ik liep erheen en we raakten aan de praat...heel aardige man, vriendelijk, welbespraakt en ik heb ook de nodige noten te vertellen... op internet lees ik dat deze man 54 jaar is, en in werkelijkheid is hij 3 jaar ouder...hindert niet, rijpe kaas vindt ik ook lekker!!!  leuk dat je 2 kinderen hebt...enig....wat zeg je????? och het zijn er 4....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa moet kunnen.......we hebben gepraat en gesmikkeld...ik kon niet alles vragen omdat het zo'n lawaai was maar ik heb "wel" van dit leuke uitje genoten, na alle drukte omtrent mijn tante en andere zaken!!!! kortom het was een gezellige date, maar van beide kanten is er geen klik!!!! na een paar uurtjes vertrokken wij allebei weer richting huis...hij moest nog 45 min rijden en ik hooguit 10 min....ik ging toen Bhody (hondje) ophalen bij mijn vriend vd overkant van mijn flat....nu doen we nog een app naar elkaar en vanzelf verdwijnt dat weer naar de achtergrond en dan wordt het onderhand eens voorjaar zodat ik dan maar eens de terrassen bezoek en kijk of er nog een leuke " Tarzan " voor mij is....ik geloof ik de Liefde maar ik heb het nog niet gevonden!!! einde Sprookje....
> fijne zondag allemaal....
> 
> _Dag Raimun, gaat alles goed met jou?.....Liefsssssssss_


Hoi Elisabethje.....
Leuk dating verhaal .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Met mij gaat het prima .."alles" is natuurlijk veel gezegd ..maar naar omstandigheden klaag ik niet  :Smile: 
Van mijn leeftijd hoef ik geen 3 jaren af te doen ... trouwens , meestal voel ik me minstens 10 jaar jonger  :Stick Out Tongue: !!
Me " Tarzan " ..You " Jane ".....'k zal m'n fantasie maar in toom houden hé !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik ga toch eens 'n aantal terrasjes doen in de buurt van Zwolle denk ik ............. :Cool: 
Groetjessssssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Halloooooooooo leuk dat je voorbij komt .. :Wink:  neem je tijd voor een pm, jij hebt je best al gedaan maar ik had weer eens de inbox vol!!!! sterkte met de ledematen, ik voel met je mee...liefsssssss

AnMa: ach wat enorm schrikken zeg voor je schoonvader, een geluk dat hij nog leeft, tjeetje ik heb er helemaal een voorstelling van...ach wat tragisch, maar dit gebeurd bij oudere mensen, brrrrr :Frown: ....ik hoop dat hij weer op krachten mag komen, en goede hulp/zorg krijgt...
er bestaan medicijnen voor die enorme hoest, het heet Codeinefosfaat, ik heb het even voor je opgezocht want het ligt nog in mijn huis... dit dempt de hoestprikkel en het heeft tevens een pijnstillende en kalmerende uitwerking!!!!! lees ik hier op de bijsluiter!!!! 10 mg/20mg etc.. want hoesten en gekneusde ribben hebben is zeer pijnlijk...heel veel sterkte... :Smile:  voor hem en jullie....

Raimun: je hebt gelijk...."alles" kan niet altijd goed zijn, het was geen goede vraag aan jou...maar alle beetjes helpen, elke dag is een andere...ik wens jou veel goeds toe...nog even en de boom komt weer in de bloei bij jou huis....mooi.... :Embarrassment: 

Mijn ledematen zijn ook zeer gevoelig, dus ik moet een beetje blijven bewegen....
gisterochtend stelde iemand voor om te gaan daten ergens bij een AC Restaurant aan de weg....ehhhh ik moet nog een antwoord terug geven.. :Stick Out Tongue: ..voorlopig niet, ik wil eerst iemand wel een beetje kennen van het papier...impulsief is leuk maar ik ben ook geen 30 meer? ach was het maar waar .... :Wink:  droom lekker verder Elisa....hahahahaha...ik zie ondertussen hoelaat het is geworden...oeps...ik moet verder en ga afsluiten, tot gauw allemaal....
prettige dag met minder pijn.....
Liefs van Elisa x  :Cool:  de zon schijnt!!!! hoeraaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Neetje

Zo, gisteren mijn Pc door een kennis laten 'refreshen' en nu mag ik alles weer gaan installeren en wachtwoorden 'gokken' ... handig als je soms iets bewaart?

Ik ga proberen om sites te vermijden die de oorzaak zijn van mijn 'film-door-hoofd-spoken' ... hoop dat ik de pauze knop eens om kan zetten in de stop-knop. Hmm, het feit dat ik het hier alweer opschrijf laat me inzien dat ik die film nog steeds niet kwijt ben. Ik mis het contact, het delen van 'gebeurtenissen', de gezelligheid dat er altijd iemand 'aanwezig' was. Ik snap nog steeds niet hoe het allemaal zo verlopen is, voelt als heimwee en daar had ik al last van voor die tijd.

Gisteravond had ik een slecht moment, gelukkig was er voetbal op tv, pc was weg ... soms zit ik minutenlang naar buiten te staren zonder dat ik er erg in heb ... waar ben je? Waarom trapte je mij de grond in?

Alles uit die tijd komt naar boven ... msn verdwijnt in ruil voor skype ... en zij was altijd op skype ... had t er afgegooid en nu gaat msn weg ipv  :Mad: 

Vanmorgen weer bij de fysio geweest, ff 'relaxen' tijdens de electro-therapie. Nu moe, me pc is net terug dus heb wat te doen de komende dagen, maar ik heb geen zin. Kreeg gisteren n brief van de belasting, of ik even 92 euro teveel ontvangen huursubsidie terug wil betalen ... ik liep scheldend en tierend door me woonkamer. Blijven ze mijn geld innen? Dacht dat mijn humanitas hulp alles in orde had gemaakt ... maar nee, aanslag BOEM! Had hem al gemaild deze week, maar hij neemt afstand zodat ik zelf die zaken weer regelen moet. En daar zit nou juist n probleem, door zo een aanslag word ik hard teruggegooid in mijn emoties.

"LAAT OOK MAAR" ... voor mij hoeft het allemaal niet meer. Dus ja, 8 tellen rust wederom ... bijna KO?

Sterkte mensen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Neetje, vriendlief......IK ben er hoor????????????  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik begrijp wat je bedoeld...veel van onze vrienden zijn er even niet, het ,lijkt wel of iedereen er de brui aan geeft....ik was een tijdje zo druk dat ik ook niet kwam maar ik doe mijn best, mijn hoofd liep om...na het veranderen van MediCity hebben velen problemen gekregen, door het felle licht de verandering, ik ik ben helaas "ook" zo'n miep die dat moeilijk vond, maar ik wil er toch geregeld zijn, maar ik begrijp wel dat sommigen zich even terugtrekken...misschien komen ze vanzelf wel weer terug...het is inmiddels kloteweer buiten en ik wacht dat de sneeuw stopt maar ik ben bang dat ik toch zometeen met Bhody naar buiten moet gaan...het is al 17.59 uur zie ik...brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Confused:  bah ik ben er zat van, maar ja nog even volhouden dus....

ja Neetje vanmiddag kwam een vriend mij even helpen...ik heb nu skype en hotmail, maar het moet nog veranderd worden naar de outlook ipv postvak in, maar door een storing kan het momenteel niet...oke...het is wennen, en ik vindt het altijd verschrikkelijk, want ik hou zo van op de "automatische piloot" werken maar dat is natuurlijk ouderwets maar zo ben ik met dit soort zaken...na enig gemopper van mijn kant accepteer ik het natuurlijk omdat het moet!!!!  :Wink:  hahahahahaha....
ja je ellendig voelen is ook niet fijn als de film weer boven komt drijven en jij de hoofdpersoon bent met de pijn....houd moed lief mens, jij bent meer waard dan als gebruiksartikel gebruikt te worden....in mijn leven is van alles gepasseerd wat niet leuk is en gekwetst was ik zeker....daarom zijn er geen kinderen en geen partner... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  tjaaaaaaaaaaaaa het liefst sla ik ze nog met de deegroller voor de kop, maar ach dat kan dus niet, maar helen doen we wel, maar het kost tijd Neetje....we moeten onder ogen zien dat we kwetsbaar zijn...het kan heel lang duren dat ben ik met je eens, en toch is het goed om te proberen om "verder" te gaan!!! kost moeite en energie maar het is het waard....ik geloof allang niet alles meer, maar ikk wil er "niet" in verzwelgen...door de pijn heen en dan weer opstaan...voorwaarts mars.....geef mij maar "nuts" zei Andre van Duijn...dit zeg ik om alles te relativeren....
messenger gaat weg maar daar komt skype voor in de plaats maar dat wist je natuurlijk wel...mijn contactpersonen staan er allemaal nog op....zeg lekker ding, houd moed!!!! schreeuwen mag om die kloterekening, het is veel geld, maar allez pak uzelf bij kop en kont en ga iets doen....succes met installeren op de pc....
ik spreek je weer...fijne avond Neetje en een dikke knuffel....dagggggggggggggg
Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

ZO BLIJ. als alles goed gaat worden wij in oktober OPA EN OMA!
Nooit gedacht dat dat nog zou gebeuren....iedere broer en zus van ons heeft al kleinkinderen sommige al van 20 jaar en ouder de jongste zijn 3 en 5 en nog n paar ertussen van 5 en 7. En 9 en 11
Wij dus als laatste nu ....zo blij besef t eigenlijk nog niet zo goed. Dringt nog niet door....haha

----------


## Quincy2010

Proficiat anMa, 

Geniet van je kleinkinderen en have fun with them.
Wij krijgen geen kleinkinderen, maar we hebben twee kinderen uit Brazilië en Oeganda geadopteerd, om ze gezond en met onderwijs op te laten groeien.
Dat is ook heel fijn, je bent ook Oma en Opa , maar ook Mamma en pappa van deze kinderen.
Het geeft een fijn gevoel dat deze kinderen kansen krijgen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Van Harte Proficiat....het maakt niet uit wanneer er kleinkinderen komen!!! " NU " is het in aankomst....GEWELDIG... :Embarrassment:  ik ben heel blij voor jou en je man...ik hoop dat alles naar tevredenheid mag gaan....Mooi Weekend en vier het maar vast!!!!
Dikke zoen voor jou van mij...Elisa  :Wink:  heugelijk nieuws....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Quincy2010: Heel mooi dat jij en je man dat doen, kinderen adopteren in het buitenland...er is een tijd geleden veel comotie hierover geweest waardoor veel mensen zich terugtrokken als adoptieouders...er was oplichting....
een groots gebaar van jullie...alle goeds gewenst en ik hoop dat jullie af en toe wat per post horen van jullie kinderen, maar als ik jou zo beluister lijkt dat goed te gaan...veel geluk ermee!!! Warme Groeten... :Smile:

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

De instelling waarvan wij de kinderen adopteren is een R.K. Instelling en we weten zeker dat hier niets aan e strijkstok blijft hangen.
Dit is een missiebureau in het Bisdom Roermond waarin alleen vrijwilligers werken.
Bij Foster parents heb je een directie en werknemen die eerst van die gelden betaald moeten worden.
Dat is bij dit missiebureau niet het geval omdat dit volledig op vrijwilligers draait.
Een keer per jaar horen we wat met de post en we zitten nu in het eerste jaar en rond kerstmis zullen we de eerste post ontvangen.
Als we geen kleinkinderen krijgen dan willen we het geld wat je normaal aan kleinkinderen kwijt bent besteden aan dit goed werk.
Zo'n kind krijgt onderwijs, goed te eten en wordt goed gekleed en als een kind uit die landen goede zorg krijgen dan gaat het ons ook goed.
Als we foto's hebben over onze kinderen dan zullen we deze zeker per post laten zien, dan zet ik ze ook op facebook.
Dank voor je reactie en ik zal je zeker op de hoogte houden hoe het hier verder gaat.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Quincy,

Dank voor je verslag...dus er zit veel verschil in, dat is mooi, maar opletten moeten we altijd en immer,.. dat is logisch...je ziet wat de gevolgen soms kunnen zijn van mensen die wij vertrouwen..."ik" ben een Roomse... :Wink:  het is een mooi en groots gebaar dat jullie beiden dit doen voor de kinderen in het buitenland die het veel slechter hebben...geniet ervan....
prettige dag gewenst...dagggg
Warme groet... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Quincy2010

Dank je Elisabeth

----------


## christel1

Heel goed, mijn dochter heeft al ander werk, eigenlijk heeft ze dus maar 1 week en een half zonder werk gezeten, morgen mag ze haar contract gaan tekenen op het interimbureau en woensdag mag ze starten op een nieuw bedrijf, dus super voor haar. Ze heeft lang genoeg thuis gezeten nu, 't wordt tijd voor haar en voor mij dat ze werk heeft want het werkt echt op de zenuwen. Een twintiger in huis zonder werk ne mens zou van minder gek worden dus.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Gefeliciteerd voor jou dochter en fijn ook voor "jou"  :Wink:  Hoera NU al een nieuwe baan, helemaal te gek, ik hoop dat het een fijne job voor haar is...ja en het is goed dat ze overdag het huis uit is zodat een ieder kan genieten, dat heb je nodig, ook jij hebt een prive nodig...hoe is het met je man? succes met alles Christel...Liefssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Wat fijn christel het zal wel wennen zijn maar weer n probleem minder kan ze verder met haar leven

----------


## christel1

Dank u, ja ik ben ook blij dat ze zo snel werk gevonden heeft, nu heeft ze misschien wel eens geluk en valt ze niet onder een zeikerd van een baas, een rokkenjager. Want dat is echt niet plezant voor zo'n jong meiske. Nu mag mama weer beginnen met alle diensten te verwittigen, zoals mutualiteit/zorgkas, mijn vorige werkgever zodat ze al wat meer belastingen kunnen afhouden want dan heb ik niemand meer ten laste of hoe jullie het ook mogen noemen. Weer een hele papiermolen se maar ja daar moeten we nu eenmaal rekening mee houden en ook de dienst kinderbijslag moet verwittigd worden, das wel moeilijk als ik nog geen flauw idee heb hoeveel ze deze maand verdiend heeft pfff Maar ik weet wel al dat ik volgende maand geen kinderbijslag meer zal krijgen voor haar. Elisabeth zal je wel een PB't je sturen ivm ons ventje. 
Dikke knuffel allemaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Christel: ach moet dat allemaal gebeuren, tja wat een papierwerk zeg!!!! pffffffffff valt niet mee als moeder om alles te regelen, je bent ondertussen een professional geworden met al dit soort zaken...je stond er natuurlijk bijna altijd alleen voor...zwaar... :Smile: 
succes met alles en een fijne zonnige vrolijke enigzins fitte dag gewenst....
knuffel terug... :Embarrassment:  en ook voor AnMa en de rest van onze digitale vrienden... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor Elisa, hier bij ons moet dat allemaal gebeuren dus. Je moet er ook altijd zelf achteraan hollen hoor want ze komen niets voor jou doen. Gisteren toch het werk/pensioendienst kunnen verwittigen dat ik daar ook geen problemen mee heb. Ik hoop dat de papieren van de mutualiteit/zorgkas onderweg zijn voor in te vullen want mijn dochter moet bij een ander gaan want de mijne is enkel voor werknemers of ex-werknemers van de NMBS, oeps, dat zullen er hier veel niet graag horen, treinen altijd in vertraging en ja zij werkt nu in de privé sector. Haar 1ste dag was super meegevallen, ze zal wel heel veel moeten leren op 1,5 weken want de mevrouw die zij vervangt gaat volgende week vrijdag weg, 1 weekje vakantie en dan komt ze nog eens 18 uur terug om haar verder op te leiden en dan is het aan haar om zichzelf waar te maken. Maar ze is wel clever genoeg, dat komt wel slim. 
Heb juist heel slecht geslapen deze nacht en ben helemaal niet fit, eventjes wakker worden en dan met de hond buiten en er is een piepzonnetje dus misschien komt het wel goed vandaag. 
Knuffel aan iedereen die het nodig heeft

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Christel...succes meid met alles wat je moet doen...ik vindt het heel guur buiten....ik ben wat hangerig....zojuist belde er een dame van de hartstichting.....BENT u mw .......zegt zij...jaaaaaaaaaa dat ben ik...ik voel hem al aankomen...gaat het over automatisch betalen zeg ik?...ja dus  :Stick Out Tongue:  om een lang verhaal kort te maken....dat geschooi om geld of automatische incasso's was ik "vandaag" (vanmorgen)  :Mad:  helemaal zat...ik hoef niets en ik doe er niet aan mee aan dit soort betalen zeg ik...mag ik vragen waarom niet zegt de dame...NEE zeg ik, ik heb hier helemaal geen zin in..... :Stick Out Tongue:  einde gesprek....pfffffffffff ik kruip maar weer achter de pc en mijn hoofd bonst.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  rustig maar aan, dit geneuzel gebeurd soms..de ene week van de loterij dat ze je "gratis" wat mogen aanbieden de andere week weer wat anders....ik begrijp dat er voor sommige ziekte's geld nodig is maar ik als "consument" ben er wel eens zat van..opzouten....en als deze personen je wijzen op het bel me niet register dan bellen ze je soms alsnog op...ik kap ermee...hahahahahaha...terwijl ik dit schrijf is mijn bui weer over.... :Big Grin:  goedenmorgen Belgie en Nederlanders...een fijne dag gewenst...pak je warm in als je naar buiten gaat want er staat een ferme koude wind...muts op, handschoenen aan, en wegwezen....daggggggggg  :Embarrassment:  toedelidoki warme groeten..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is zondag en gigakoud buiten, althans de wind...de zon doet anders vermoeden maar dat is schijn... :Big Grin:  mijn ontbijtje is op, de dag kan weer beginnen..ik ben al voor 8.00 uur met Bhody buiten wezen wandelen...tegen de wind in moet je goed je best doen, ha,ha,ha, dat is de natuur...laat de warmte ons maar gauw verwarmen want ik ben er wel zat van eigenlijk......

ik voel mij goed, maar ja de dag begint net..ha,ha...ik mis veel mensen hier, maar allez ik begrijp dat veel mensen druk zijn met werk, of thuis zorgen hebben om hun dierbaren of anders bezig zijn...ik wens jullie allen veel goeds toe en een prettige dag...
Liefs van Elisa plus een knuffel...doegieeee  :Wink:

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

Ik zit nog lekker in mijn piama aan de laptop.
Dat is elke ochtend zo.
Rustig aan bijkomen en de dag beginnen.
Ik wens je een fijne dag en vandaag ga ik niet naar buiten om die zure wind te trotseren.
Te denken dat hier in Venlo al twee dagen de Venloop is, een maraton, waarvoor het eigenlijk lekker warm weer moet zijn.
Die spieren zullen het niet gemakkelijk hebben.

Een fijne zondag en veel liefs,

Quincy

----------


## johanvds

Vandaag voel ik me erg happy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Quincy2010: je hebt gelijk meid...lekker in je pyama blijven zitten, rustig de dag opstarten is beter voor je gestel...ik heb geen keuze, mijn hondje moet eruit en dan wordt je dus echt wakker brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik pak mij continu in als een mummy, je haar wordt er helemaal plat van...muts op en daaroverheen de chapuchon hmm volgens mij schrijf ik dat verkeerd, nou pech dan...ha,ha...laagjes over elkaar aan en handschoenen en dikke laarzen, en daar loopt Elisa als een Ninja verkleed.....woehaaaaaaaa maar ik zag op tv gisteren dat er in Vlaanderen veel sneeuw lag en wat denk je van Engeland....och vreselijk wat een toestanden...ik voel mij goed na mijn ontbijtje...ik houd vandaag maar voor mijzelf als dat lukt.... :Embarrassment: 

Johanvds: wat tof dat jij je zondag zo happy voelde...fijn voor je, dat mag toch ook wel eens?  :Stick Out Tongue:  ha,ha,...ik ken je niet maar ik wens jou een prettige dag toe, en ik hoop dat je maar lang dat gevoel mag vasthouden...dag allemaal, volgende topic....
Groetjes van Elisa  :Wink:  toedelidoki...sterkte met de ledematen en jullie gezondheid....

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

Wij hebben ook een hondje, dat is Quincy, zie foto.
Mijn man laat hem in de ochtenduren uit, want dan lig ik nog onder de wol, ik om 17.00 uur en de rest gaat achterom.
Zeker nu met deze kou is het onder een warm dekbed beter als erbuiten, maar toch wandel ik elke dag vijf tot acht kilometer.
Ik ken dat de haren plat van de muts, die ik echt verwens, maar we moeten geduld hebben.
De kou is niet zo erg, maar die zure Noord-Oosten wind die maakt het zo ellendig.
Ondanks alles blijf ik positief in het leven staan en studeer lekker door en mijn kop zit dan in de boeken, terwijl het boek ook in mijn kop moet komen en dat op 64 jarige leeftijd, dat is aanhouden en volhouden en memoreren.
Het is een hobby en ik voel me daar heel goed bij en daar het tenslotte om.
Ik hunker naar de zon en hoop op een zonnig pasen, dan hebben jullie het ook.  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Wat een kou was op de fiets helemaal ingepakt met mijn muts en thermobroek aan maar jeetje wat n kou
Het blijft maar duren de narcisjes staan te bibbereb in de tuin 
En de kikker zou die wel overleven zo lang in de winterslaap zijn zn reserves niet al op?
Ga denk ik maar erwtensoep maken van de week
Veel sterkte aan iedereen die door de kou moet.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Suske'52

Goeienamiddag  :Wink:  aan ieder hier aanwezig en op de achtergrond meelezend .. :Wink:  Het is hier opvallend rustig hier ...ook ik heb mijn energie nodig voor mezelf ...maar ook vd. familie ...Met het koude weder heeft ieder veel meer energie nodig ....we wachten op de zon .... :Wink:  gelukkig is ons Elisa hier aanwezig om het zonnetje vh.forum te wezen ...DANK Elisa !!! Jij houdt de pit erin ..... :Wink:  

Jij hebt wel nog iets tegoed van me ....pm.  :Wink:  even nog wat geduld ..mijn handen willen momenteel niet mee ...alles gaat niet te vlot ...maar ik ben het nog niet vergeten ....


Aan ieder een warme zonnige ....knuffel ... :Embarrassment:  en héél véél vriendschap ..... :Big Grin:  ik ben bij jullie aanwezig in gedachten ... :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

anMA  :Big Grin:  ik wil even je van harte PROFICIAT !!!! schrijven ...kleinkinderen kleuren je dag /week ...en ze houden je jong ....men ken er nog veel van leren ...oudste kleindochter wordt in april 19 jaar ...als men ervaart hoe ze zich uit de slag trekken ....en reageren ...ze staat/n met beide voeten op de grond ...Geniet ervan zoveel je kan ...een wijze raad die ik je geef ....kleinkinderen hebben behoefte aan een oma /opa ...waar ze langs kunnen gaan ...om probleempjes te bespreken in alle rust/vertrouwen ...hetgeen ze moeilijker aan de ouders zeggen .... :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedendag Suske... :Wink: 

Ik wens jou goede Paasdagen toe met je gezin of in welke vorm dan ook...veel sterkte met je handen, dat is een belangrijk iets....typen is dan niet altijd een succes dus ik kan je zeker begrijpen, maar meelezen op de achtergrond is soms ook prettig dan weet je wat er wel of niet heerst, (leeft) maar op dit moment is het een "stille" boel....hahahahaha... :Wink:  
ik ga de Paashaas maar eens zoeken....

ik wens iedereen hier op dit forum die dit leest, en vooral mijn digitale vrienden een fijne, goede , enigzins gezonde Pasen toe....
veel gezelligheid met het gezin of met een vriend/vriendin of anders....

dag mannen Raimun en Neetje....tot de volgende keer...veel goeds gewenst... :Embarrassment: 

Liefs van Elisa

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi allemaal,

ik wens jullie schitterende paasdagen en geniet van het eventuele zonnetje van alles wat lekker is!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Elisabeth, Raimun, Suske, Christel, Anma, Quincy, Neetje, Sietske, Dotito, Gossie,
Ik wens jullie allemaal hele fijne Paasdagen toe. Hopenlijk met een beetje meer zonneschijn. Iedereen verlangt ernaar.  :Smile: 
Het wordt nog drukker de komende tijd, mijn moeder wordt in april geopereerd aan haar pols, ingreep valt wel mee, maar moet wel een tijdje rust houden met haar hand. Lastig als je rechtshandig bent. 

Dag lieve mensen, pluk de dag, kleur ze zelf in!  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neetje

Ik kan al jaren mijn ei niet kwijt, dus die pasen kan me gestolen worden  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hallo trouwens

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Neetje, met Pasen legt de paashaas de eieren, dus jij mag er alleen van genieten! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neetje

Heb jij ooit een Paashaas gezien? Ik niet hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quincy2010

Chocolade Paashazen zijn er genoeg te zien.
Net als de kerstman, ze komen als we slapen. :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hahahahahahaha Neetje en Quincy2010  :Wink: 

Goedenmorgen grapjassen...nee helaas, ik keek gisteren verlangend in het bos of ik misschien de paashaas zou zien, maar nee hoor, zelfs geen konijn te bekennen, jammer...eind van de middag heb ik de kast opengedaan nadat ik weer thuis was, en daar maar mijn 1 kg chocolade paaseitjes tevoorschijn getoverd! elke dag eet ik er een handje vol van op...ik wordt een chocolademonster, het blijft maar smaken, misschien moet ik toch maar eens overwegen om binnenkort weer het sporten op te pakken en dit lijf eens te gaan trainen, dat zou wel goed voor mij zijn...koppie leegmaken... :Wink:  ik ben blij dat de Pasen voorbij is...het was volle bak bij mijn ouders...2 motoren voor de deur, een grote auto plus nog een sportwagenmodel van de jongste dochter van mijn overleden broer, hij reed zelf Harley..hij zou dit prachtig hebben gevonden..alle drie zijn kinderen, 2 meiden en 1 jongen zijn meteen met rijden begonnen zodra het voor de wet mag...resultaat, alle drie hebben ze een motor...indrukwekkend....het was dus een stampvolle bedoeling thuis...ik huppelde wat rond met een hapje of een drankje of ik maakte een foto met de camera van paps...het was gezellig maar ik voel mij altijd eenzaam in zo'n grote club en dan ben ik blij als ik weer naar huis kan gaan....raar he? ach misschien voelt dat zo sterk omdat ik geen partner heb, dat zal het wel zijn, maar enfin ik houd niet van veel drukte, ik vindt het onpersoonlijk, maar enfin zo is het nu eenmaal.. :Smile:  gisteren op 2e paasdag heb ik fijn even gewandeld en van de natuur wordt je blij... :Embarrassment: 
gezellige dag gewenst, en een warme knuffel voor een ieder die dit kan gebruiken...

Liefs van Elisa  :Cool:  Hoi de zon schijnt....zaliggg...(achter het glas) hahahaha...doegieeee

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

Waar laat jij die kilo paaseitjes?  :Confused: 
Is daar nog plaats voor?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik zou maar snel beginnen met sporten voordat het aanzet!.
Als ik er vijf op heb dan is het genoeg voor mij.

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je je eenzaam kunt voelen in zo'n grote club, maar je bent er even geweest en dat telt.

Geniet van het mooie weer, dat doe ik ook.

Hartelijke groet, :Big Grin:  Quincy

----------


## Neetje

Hier gaat alles het bekende gangetje ... alhoewel, ik heb mooie zaakjes voor elkaar gekregen de laatste weken. Ik voel me trots dat ik de stap heb gezet om iemand de helpende hand toe te steken, te afschuwelijk om hier verder over uit te wijden ... eigenlijk kwam 'mijn jeugd verleden en 'hun gebeurtenis' op die ene dag samen ... beiden met hetzelfde onderwerp


En er zijn katjes op weg, dus we gaan een mooie zomer tegemoet  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Veel succes met de katjes neetje, hopelijk vind je er snel naar je keuze. 
Deze week voelde ik me heel slecht dus ja naar de huisarts, ik dacht mijn rug maar 's avonds had ik zo'n pijn in mijn maag dat ik dubbel lag. De huisarts had al inspuitingen diclofenac voorgeschreven maar ja met dat ik 's avonds zo'n pijn had, maag, gal, darmen de dag erna terug voor een bloedafname. Ergens een ontsteking, ernstige vitamine D te kort en van ernstig spreek ik nu wel heel ernstig, de minimum waarde moet 35 zijn, de mijne was er 9.... das dus echt heel slecht, ik heb nu wel osteoporose maar dat het zo erg was dat wist ik niet echt. Daarbij ben ik ook in mijn menopauze, ik zit er dus al dik in terwijl er vorig jaar in februari na het laatste gyneacoloogbezoek nog niks te zien was, niet verkeerd opnemen he maar zoals mijn dochter het zo lief kan uitdrukken zit ik volgens haar nu in de "periode van de grote droogte" 
Ik moet nu wel zeggen, ik voel niks anders dan vroeger, ik heb geen opvliegers, ja ik heb het koud maar ja met zo'n gezellig 
Belgisch weer zou je van minder kou krijgen. Dus nu zoek ik een buddy om samen een reisje naar de zon te maken om mijn vit D gehalte terug op peil te krijgen...... Wel een vrouwelijke buddy he, geen vent naast mij die ligt te snurken, ik snurk zo al hard genoeg op mezelf...... Ik snak echt naar de zon hoor. Ik zal mijn 2 kindjes eens moeten aanspreken, binnenkort is het moederdag bij ons in België toch, 2de zondag van mei. Heeft er hier iemand zin om mee te gaan ? 
Mijn galonderzoek was goed dus daar kan het niet aan liggen alhoewel toen de HA op mijn buik aan het duwen was lag ik echt letterlijk in een deuk van de pijn en eten gaat heel slecht, kotsneigingen, braken en geen eetlust. Ik zal me echt moeten herpakken want dit gaat echt de slechte kant uit. 
Dikke knuffel iedereen die het nodig heeft

----------


## Janneke

Het zonnetje schijnt, dat draagt voor mij al bij aan een beter humeur  :Smile:

----------


## myla

vandaag voe ikme rot

----------


## Quincy2010

Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk in het NU te leven, Myla.
Als je schrijft : "ik voel me vandaag rot, dan voorspel jezelf al een slechte dag.
Misschien gaat het over een uurtje beter met jou en elke minuut of uur is weer een nieuw NU!

Succes!

----------


## Janneke

10 minuten te vroeg wakker, maar het zonnetje schijnt; op naar een mooie dag!  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedendag Allemaal...

Het is juist "heerlijk" als je eens kan roepen: ik voel mij moe, ik voel mij rot, ik voel mij belazerd...Ik begrijp wat je bedoeld Quincy2010 ik heb het boek vanTolle onder de tafel liggen, in het "NU" leven... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik ben en voel mij moe maar een warme douche zal mij straks verlichten en dan springen alle mijn meridianen (zeg ik dat goed/) open... :Wink:  het is guur buiten maar ik was wel van plan om er een fijne dag van te maken...ik ben even weggeweest van hier, want ik miste al mijn digitale vrienden...(snik, snik) maar dan praat ik maar af en toe eens...doegieeeeeeee fijn weekend alvast...waar blijft de zon? ik zie hier alleen maar wolken...ik denk dat ik daar maar op ga zitten....haha..toedelidoki...ik wordt weer wakker van de koffie...mijn hondje Bhody is natuurlijk allang uitgelaten en ik miste mijn handschoenen...op naar de Lente...misschien vandaag maar een een zonnig boeketje kopen.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth9,

In het NU leven betekent ook dat elk uur NU is en dat je niet vooruit kijkt of achteruit.
Het NU is overzichtelijk en je kunt het aan.
Kijk je vooruit dan kun jij je toekomst niet invullen, alleen je wensen voor die toekomst.
De teleurstelling is erg groot wanneer deze niet uitkomen.

Het verleden heeft ook geen zin om in een regressie daarna toe te gaan, dat is niet meer te keren.
Dat hoort bij je geschiedenis.
Als je in het NU leeft dan heb je een goed overzicht van dat uur waarin je leeft.
Het klinkt misschien heel vreemd  :Confused:  als ik je vertel dat ik elk uur een keer denk, vandaag ga ik misschien sterven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Dan weet ik dat ik me niet meer moet hechten aan zinloze zaken e.d.
Als je weet dat je misschien vandaag gaat sterven dan geniet je dubbelop en je leven wordt heel rijk.
Als je veel te lijden hebt, met ziekte e.d. kun je twee kanten uitgaan.
Naar de zelfmedelijden kant of je kunt groeien naar meer mededogen voor een ander die ook lijdt.

Deze meditatie van het vandaag sterven is een Boeddhistische vorm en jouw uur wordt aanzienlijk rijker.
Ik houd me veel met het Boeddhisme bezig.
Leg dat boek van Tolle In het NU leven eens op de tafel en lees er elke dag in.

Geniet van elk uur en koop op tijd een bloemetje voor jezelf of ga de stad in en geniet van een kopje koffie.
Allemaal leuke dingen die het NU aantrekkelijker maken.

Hartelijke groet, :Big Grin: 

Quincy  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Marleen

Ik heb anderen ook al eens enthousiast horen vertellen over Boeddhisme. Ben er zelf eigenlijk ook wel nieuwsgierig naar geworden.

----------


## anMa

Hallo neetje
Goed nieuws dat je. Nieuwe katjes op komst zijn 
Zijn al wel geboren of echt nog helemaal op komst?
Daar wordt je toch helemaal blij van 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig weer iets beter had buikgriep of iets heel verkeerds gegeten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Quincy: Je bent een wijze vrouw en ik dank jou voor je toelichting... :Embarrassment:  ik kan er veel over praten maar dan wordt de discussie te groot, maar het is een mooi gegeven dat "jij" zo in het Leven staat..als het je verlicht dan is het goed, mijn denkwijze is anders maar ik probeer de dingen over het algemeen positief te benaderen, maar even tekeer gaan is "mij" niet vreemd...
fijn weekend lief mens... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: hoi...wat akelig dat je buikgriep hebt of gehad, sterkte met de restanten ervan.....brrrrrrrr ik hoop dat het verder een beetje goed met je mag gaan...doegieeee 

Neetje: ja hoe is het met jou en de nieuwe pc, heb je het al goed geinstalleerd, en is er al bericht over je eventuele nieuw geboren katjes???? wat een vragen he, ik wens je een fijn weekend toe... :Big Grin:

----------


## Quincy2010

Goede morgen allemaal,

Ik hoop dat jullie beter geslapen hebben dan ik.
Van een kop koffie lig ik de hele nacht wakker en kijk dan lekker TV.
Toch sta ik gpoed op en voel me goed.
Ik hoop dat de buikgriep van AnMa achter de rug is en dat Neetje zich op haar katjes kan verheugen.
Onze hond Quincy kruipt net met ochtendhumeur onder het dekbed en sluit zich van ddeze wereld af.

Hoi Elisabeth,
Menselijke emoties horen ook bij deze wijsheid en zijn mij niet vreemd, maar ik ga er anders mee om, dat wil niet zeggen dat ik niet kan "ontploffen", dat gebeurt ook wel eens.

Fijn weekend allemaal en geniet van het zonnetje  :Cool: 
Ik kan ook wel eens ontploffen.

----------


## sietske763

k vind het juist heerlijk dat je hier zo af en toe heerlijk kan zeuren, bij mn digitale vrienden......
ben altijd optimistisch, maar soms zeuren is heeeeeeeeerlijk!
en dan kan je het beter hier doen dan in je gezin!

----------


## Marleen

Goedemorgen iedereen! Zonnetje gaat de hele dag schijnen, vanochtend op de tennisbaan!

----------


## Quincy2010

Gpoede morgen allemaal,
Maak er iets van en Marleen, sla een goede slag!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja vanochtend voelde ik mij rustig en vredig want het is "zondag" hahahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue:  klinkt wel aardig toch?
de hele week is er veel lawaai boven van mijn buurman de Ghanees, ik woon op een flat...ik kan hem af en toe denkbeeldig flink in elkaar stampen, de klootzak, ik wordt er zo onrustig van en moet steeds later naar bed toe gaan...01.00 of 01.30 uur is mij niet vreemd en dan weer vroeg op voor de hond...pffffffffffffff vannacht heb ik de nieuwe oordopjes geprobeerd die ik van mijn vader kreeg die ik in de zaak zag van de gehoorspecialist...ik durfde ze eerst niet goed te gebruiken, dit soort kende ik niet, ik was bang dat ze in mijn oor zouden blijven zitten, ik moet mee leren omgaan, mijn oren deden zeer van de hooikoorts, ik bemerkte nu pas dat ze van binnen gezwollen waren zodat ik die dingen er eerst niet in kreeg...na een tijdje viel ik blijkbaar toch in slaap, en vanmorgen heb ik "niet" de kraaiende haan gehoord op mijn oude mobiele telefoon...nou dat zegt wel iets toch? hahahahaha opletten dus als ik wel eens op tijd ergens moet zijn, maar ik was vannacht gered, wel af en toe wakker geworden omdat ik het eng vond om die dingen te dragen, maar alles went toch?, behalve een "vent" !!!! woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...het lijkt een mooie dag te worden dus daar wordt ik wel blij van, ik voelde mij gisteravond gewoon heel somber...tja...lawaaioverlast is soms moeilijk en ik wordt er erg onrustig van...ik sta ingeschreven voor een andere woning maar ik moet er lang op wachten...zo dit was het weer... :Wink: 

Quincy : ach zo heet jou dierbare hondje...mooie naam...en ja, ik ben blij dat je ook eens kan ontploffen...gewoon lekker menselijk dus...ik kan niet zijn zoals monniken maar ik begrijp nu beter wat je bedoeld... :Smile: 

Marleen, veel plezier op de tennisbaan met je vrienden...erg leuk om te doen...

Sietske, hoi lieverd, een fijne dag mop, tot horens....Liefsssssssss  :Wink:  ik hoop dat jij je iets beter voelt...sterkte en tot gauw...

Dag moeder overste lieve Suske,  :Wink:  AnMa, Neetje, Raimun, Christel, Dodito, en al mijn andere digitale vrienden...een hele Dikke Knuffel en een prettige dag voor allen...sorry als ik iemand vergeet...dagggggggg Liefs van Elisa

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

Als jij denkt dat ik behoor tot de monniken of nonnen, dan heb je het mis. Hahahahaha!
Ik zie het al voor me, ik in een habijt.
In een dag had ik het klooster op z'n kop ( sister-act).

Wel houd ik van rust en meditaties, dat is mijn stilte die ik zoek, soms een kwartier soms langer, zoals het uitkomt.

"Alles went", zeg je, "behalve een vent". 
Het schijnt dat je een ervaring achter de rug hebt.

Wij zijn dit jaar 38 jaar gehuwd en daar is heel wat voor nodig geweest.
Ook ruzies en ontploffen, maar dat kan hier en dat is ook goed in een huwelijk.

"Vrouwen komen van Venus en mannen van Mars", dat boek zul je waarschijnlijk wel eens gelezen hebben.Een ander leuk boek is "waarom mannen en vrouwen met hun lichaam spreken wat ze eigenlijk niet willen zeggen." misschien iets voor jou.

Die kraaiende haan moet je ook niet te vaak horen want dan kom je aan het getal drie en je weet wie drie keer de haan hoorde kraaien. Hahahahaha!

Ik ga wandelen en genieten van de dag :Big Grin: 

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## jolanda27

Lieve mensen, ik ben een tijdje afwezig, dat hadden jullie al gemerkt. Het gaat al een tijdje niet goed met mijn schoonmoeder, de zorg daar zijn we druk mee.
Mijn moeder wordt ook geopereerd, zij kan even haar re-hand niet gebruiken, dus daar is ook hulp gewenst. En zo vliegen de weken om. 
Ik wens iedereen intussen alle goeds, hou jullie goed. Hopenlijk wordt het snel lekker weer zodat iedereen de nodige vitamine op kan doen.
Dag allemaal, een dikke knuffel, Jolanda  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

sterkte Jootje en denk aan je grenzen!

----------


## sietske763

ben zoooooooooooooooooooooooo moe, maar de reden is niet erg,
hebben gister een avondbruiloftsfeest gehad van onze oudste dochter! ( dochter van mijn man)

----------


## Janneke

Erg duffig. Te laat naar bed, uitslapen lukte niet (stijf in de rug).

----------


## Elisabeth9

Quincy: Jou betitelde ik "niet" als non/monnik...hahahahahaha..ik schreef: "IK" kan niet zo zijn als die monniken en dan ook zo lief en heilig kijken...ik respecteer ze, dat talent/gevoel moet je hebben, bij mij ontbreekt dat...ik ben van nature een opgewekt mens, maar ik heb ook mijn temperament als mensen dingen doen die niet fair zijn, en onrecht kan ik niet tegen..en als je in de overgang zit dan kun je binnen 10 seconden pisnijdig worden, dan zit ik liever in een Ferrari die heel snel kan optrekken... :Wink:  ik denk dat heel veel mensen wel slechte ervaringen hebben wat hun partner betreft...maar het mooie is dat vinden mannen van vrouwen....

meditatie is heel goed daar geloof ik wel in...en 38 jaar getrouwd wezen in deze tijd is wonderbaarlijk. :Wink: ..mooi hoor, alleen tegenwoordig houden mensen het al gezien na 7 jaar....pfffffffffffffffffff maar enfin dan is er weer meer kans voor mij toch en alle single mensen? hahahaha  :Smile:  ik hoop dat je heerlijk gew :Wink: andeld hebt, het was prachtig weer gisteren en vandaag ook zo te voelen....
bedankt Quincy...hartelijke groetjes....

Jolanda, heel veel sterkte gewenst voor je eigen moeder en je schoonmoeder....erg druk ben je...hou je haaks, en hopenlijk loopt je hoofd niet helemaal om...Knuffel... :Smile: 

Sietske: Bruiloftsfeest van de dochter van je man....wauw...super zeg....nogmaals proficiat ik hoop dat het een mooie dag is geworden... :Wink: 

Janneke: is de dufheid al over? warme douche nemen meid...ik hoop dat jij je iets beter voelt....

Ik heb vanmorgen gesport (Fitness) en ik kwam giga moe thuis...teveel gedaan, (eigen schuld) toen even uitrusten daarna Bhody uitlaten maar dat heb ik in een slakkengang gedaan want ik kon niet meer kwiek/snel lopen. :Stick Out Tongue: ..hahahahaha...ja,ja,...je wordt gestraft daarvoor....vanmiddag wat rustig aandoen en dan komt het wel goed...logisch dat het lichaam protesteert na lange afwezigheid, maar ik ben blij dat ik het weer oppak...

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Elisabeth9,

Dank voor je lollige reacties!

----------


## sietske763

tweede dag alweer dat ik hier aanwezig ben..................door het consequente posten van jou Elisa,
dus probeer ik het maar weer, maar dit wordt echt 1 van de laatste keren en dan stap ik op, als er geen digitale vrienden van mij hier zijn......voorgoed, kom ik heeeeeeeel soms wel ff als gast.

moet nu nog ff de draad oppakken waar we gebleven waren.

Neetje; hoe is het met jou
Elisa, ik spreek je snel, dag lieverd!
Sus, nog veranderingen?? hoe is het met de baan van je dochter?
Do, je bent druk, maar ik blijf aan je denken!
Raimun, leuke man! ik heb je humor gemist.....
Chris, jou spreek ik op FB
Jo, jij bent druk met helpen van moeder/schoonmoeder, denk wel ook wat aan jezelf, dus wat je mij regelmatig adviseert moet je ook op jezelf nu toepassen (haha, niet zo streng bedoeld hoor...eerder bezorgdheid)
\
verder veel goeds voor de nieuwelingen hier.

hier een rustige dag, vredig, maar weinig humor te beleven vandaag ondanks dat het gewoon op straat ligt.....
ik ga zo ff uit eten met mijn zoon (22) en morgen ga ik alweer uit eten met zus en moeder, alvast voor haar verjaardag (moeder)
dus de kilo,s....................pfffffffffffffffffffffff ffff
het ""niet roken "" vind ik nog steeds moeilijk, heb een stivoro cursus gedaan en ik heb daar wel veel geleerd.
ik denk dat het moeilijk voor me blijft omdat ik wel iedere avond 1/2 wietje rook, daardoor blijf ik natuurlijk wel afhankelijk van heel weinig nicotine, maar toch....nicotine is nicotine.....dus gi begonnen met waterpijp, ook daarop heerlijk geslapen!
dag mensen, tot morgen!

----------


## sietske763

ik heb net bij onze Gossie ff zitten gluren, Gossie is in januari voor t laatst online geweest, weet iemans soms hoe het haar vergaat??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hallo jij daar, je lijkt wel een Arabische vrouw die zit te lurken aan de waterpijp...hahahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar als het maar helpt tegen de pijn en je er goed op kunt slapen......wat gezellig dat je zoveel eet met je familie, geniet ervan!!!! 
ik hoop je gauw te spreken en te zien...
wat Gossie betreft,..daar weet ik niets van hoe het met haar gaat. :Smile: ..misschien moet zij ook wel heel veel verwerken, het overlijden van... :Frown:  en dan is het wel eens goed om een tijd van dit topic te gaan zodat je al je energie aan jezelf kunt besteden etc...maar misschien kom je er nog wel achter...facebook heb ik niet anders ging ik voor je speuren...dag Indiaan, we gaan samen "denkbeeldig) de vredespijp roken...Liefssssssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

Trouwe poster Elisa/Pareltje
fijn om weer wat van je verhaaltjes te lezen, echt waar, je hebt talent!
ging net met wat onzekerheid inloggen op MC.......of er nog digitale vrienden hadden gepost.....
en ja hoor onze lieveling was er weer.
Dacht een paar weken geleden te lezen dat je niet vaak hier zou zijn omdat je je tijd aan ""cupido"" wilde geven.....enne nog leuke mannen ontmoet?? die wel de waarheid spreken?
als ze liegen moet je direct afhaken, 1x liegen betekent vaak vaker liegen en dat ben je niet waard!

ben vanmorgen naar Eleos arts geweest en verrek ik ben voor een tijdje goedgekeurd en ging weer met een bende pillen om te slapen naar huis, dus ik ook weer tevreden.
en vanavond dus luxe uit eten, ik kies voor een 4 gangen menu, doe dit niet dagelijks dus nu wel, ff goed vol eten en morgen maar weer bezig met de kilo,s
k gooi nu nog ff niet al mn nieuws op MC, doordat we niet compleet zijn en bijna iedereen mn profiel bekijkt en we dus geen privacy hebben hier en volgens Leontien zit dat in dit opgepimpte forum en zij vind dit ook erg vervelend, maar kan er niets aan veranderen.
pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff wat mis ik toch de oudere versie.
gi ook weer waterpijpje gepaft en goed/redelijk geslapen.
waterpijp is ook erg slecht voor je longen, maar dat liever als de hele dag aan een peuk denken, waarvan 50 stuks ook niet al te best zijn.
pooh wat een gezwam weer....
tot morgen!
fijne dag voor zover mogelijk!

----------


## Janneke

Internet doet het hier niet, zit nu op m'n mobiel te tikken!

----------


## jolanda27

Hoi dames,
Ha Sietske, leuk weer wat van je te horen. Ik was gisteren druk aan het typen, lag de MC site er uit. Wat ik ook deed ik kwam er niet meer op!
Het is wat. 
Ik zie je al zitten met je waterpijp, ha,ha. 
Moet nu haasten, kom straks weer posten.
Dag lieve Elisa, inderdaad de trouwe poster.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo meiden, en mijn lieve afwezige mannen (Raimun, Neetje) en de rest van de lady's... :Wink: 

IK kom weer een beetje bij, maar ik heb weer wat mogen meemaken, wil je het horen? oke waar zal ik beginnen...och ja, dinsdagnacht ging ik om 1 uur naar bed toe...ik lag heerlijk te slapen en opeens hoor ik 2 enorme knallen en een autoalarm die afgaat...ik dacht: wat is dit nu en erger mij en draai mij weer om...toen weer een enorm harde knal, het lijkt wel een bom!!! ik ging rechtopzitten en keek op mijn wekkerradio...tijd: 02.15 uur...hoolimoosie wat is er aan de hand...er wordt beneden van mijn flat aangebeld en ik keek op de monitor welke achterlijke idioot er op dit onzalige uur aanbelde. :Confused: ..zeker vreemd volk...ja dat is waar...ik deed niet open en zei ook niets maar keek wel door het keukenraam naar beneden...tot mijn afgrijzen zag ik rookwolken, ..help alweer brand dacht ik, en als een razende roeltje deed ik mijn kleren in rap tempo aan... :Frown:  vervolgens stak ik mijn blote voeten in de laarsen en terwijl ik dit deed werd er bij mijn voordeur aangebeld en stond er een vrouwelijke politieagente...ik zei: waar is de brand nu? ze stelde mij meteen gerust, geen brand in de flat dit keer, de vorige keer was de brand in november 2012 de 4e en 5e verdieping (daar woon ik) werden toen geevacueerd, omdat er een woonkamer in de fik stond....ik struikelde over mijn eigen benen zo hyper was ik...ik dacht aan miojn hond, en mijn tante die op de 4e verdieping woont...als in een sneltreinvaart begin je te denken....vervolgens kwam de vraag aan mij gericht: is die rode auto van U....wablief????? ach nee he?....shit shit shit.....wat bleek nu.....een Mercedes die neus aan neus tegen mij aan geparkeerd staat was ontploft, en de auto brandde toen uit, de brand begon bij de moterkap, en ging toen door naar de tank etc...de brand vloog over naar " MIJN AUTO" ....ach wat een toestanden.....ik snelde naar beneden nadat ik mijn hondje weer naar binnen had geloost want die dacht: ach bezoek wat leuk....nee Bhody...pffff...pijlsnel de lift in en toen ik beneden kwam stond daar de brandweer, de politie, en een aantal bewoners....de auto (Mercedes) fikte enorm en de penetrante geur van vuur en alles komt over je heen...heel verdrietig eigenlijk om naar te kijken...daar sta je dan met een verwarde kop, de nachtcreme nog vers op de snoet en het verlies om mijn auto die toch behoorlijk beschadigd raakte.. :Frown:  ik heb gepraat met de politie, de mensen, en daarna ben ik mijn hondje weer gaan uitlaten want ook hij was onrustig....daarna getracht om nog een foto te maken met mijn mobiele...en later kwam de bergingsdienst om de drie auto's waaronder de mijne mee te nemen!!!! heel ellendig..ik was zo blij met deze 2e hands auto, ik had hem ruim 2 jaar, elke euro draai ik om, mijn vader had er aan meebetaald en ik was de Koning te rijk, maar dan wel iemand zonder geld...(grapje) het is materiale schade maar voor mij betekent het meer...de auto krijg ik er niet meer mee terug.....om 04.00 uur ging ik naar bed...om 7.00 uur stond ik weer op want ik moest al vroeg op pad en ze zouden op de flat het water afsluiten t/m 3.00 uur 's middags ivm vervanging van een pomp....pffffffffffff goedenmorgen Nederland dacht ik wat een toestanden...ik mailde mijn familie en deed er foto's bij zodat ik niet iedereen wat hoeft te vertellen...ik was enorm moe...er moest veel geregeld worden de dag erna en gisteren...op dit moment heb ik een leenauto voor een aantal dagen...de expert van mijn verzekering komt vandaag bij de garage....ik reken er op dat hij volkomen afgekeurd wordt....hopenlijk krijg ik nog iets terug, maar voor dat geld heb ik natuurlijk geen andere auto....ik wacht het af....ik was gisteren echt even moedeloos en erg moe van alles..buren die boven en naast mij lawaaierig zijn...ik zal vandaag nog de Woningbouw bellen, hopenlijk is mijn contact persoon er, en anders maandag...het regent nu...ik moet er maar een mooie dag van maken...positief zijn is goed, maar soms zit het even tegen, maar het Leven gaat weer verder... :Cool:  vandaag geen zonnebril op maar in mijn hand gestoken, een paraplu.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sietske: hallo meid....fijn dat je weer wat meekreeg van de dokter...dag Indiaan...wat die date's betreft....ja soms is het lachen maar het is jammer dat mensen soms zo liegen!!! als je denkt dat ze een leuke leeftijd hebben dan doe ze zich wat jaren jonger voor....een nette foto zie je maar in het echt zie je een heel andere man...soms wat verlep, maar ja we zijn geen 20 meer en ik ook niet...hahahahaha...2 kinderen heb je vraag ik dan....antwoord: 4 och het zijn er 4?...nou knus hoor zeg ik dan vriendelijk.... :Stick Out Tongue:  en zo maak je van alles mee, maar het is leerzaam en leuk...ik zal goed opletten Sietske... :Big Grin:  succes met de waterpijp, het is kleiner dan de regenpijp....haha flauw....doegieeee

Jolanda: hey hallo daar...veel sterkte met iedereen he? ik hoop dat het redelijk goed met je mag gaan...en met je man?  :Smile: 

Janneke: ja jammer dat het internet er uit ligt soms...bij mij ook hoor...maar deze keer heb ik het niet gemerkt....

tot slot wens ik allen een fijn en goed en gezonder weekend toe....

Liefs van Elisa x  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, tjonge, jonge, dat is toch wel heftig allemaal zeg.
Ik vind het echt sneu voor je. Je hebt niet zomaar een andere. Wat een pech.  :Frown:  Nu maar hopen dat het allemaal goed afgewikkeld wordt met de verzekering.
Heel veel sterkte Elisa. 
Geluidsoverlast kun je er nu helemaal niet bijhebben. Goed van je dat je je contactpersoon ingeschakeld hebt.
Ik voel met je mee. Die date's dat is toch ook wat. Zeggen ze dat ze twee kinderen hebben blijken het er vier te zijn. Dat is toch geen basis om te beginnen. Eerlijkheid duurt het langst. Succes, ja, je zal er wel wat van leren. De aanhouder wint.  :Wink: 
@ Sietske, hoe bevalt de waterpijp? Ik moet er wel mee lachen.  :Wink: 

Tja, ik mis de wijsheid van Raimun ook, en Neetje, waar ben je? Ik weet ook niet waar Gossie gebleven is of hoe het met haar gaat. Hopenlijk goed. 
Ik ben bezig met mantelzorgen, ik neem ook mezelf in acht. Het valt niet mee op deze leeftijd, vooral als zorgen in je bloed zit. Maar we leren steeds bij.  :Wink: 
Morgen vier ik mijn verjaardag en hoop ik weer een jaartje wijzer te worden, ha,ha.
Ik denk ook aan de overige dames, laten we hopen dat het met iedereen goed gaat. 
Een ieder hele fijne feestdagen.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Jolanda, dank voor je medeleven... :Smile:  ik wens jou nog een goede "oudejaarsavond" toe vanavond en morgne zla ik je feliciteren via de mail...dag lieverd...de vrouw van de Woningboluw was er niet...vanancht weer lawaai, ik was er somber van vandaag...maar oke, dat gaat over...ik heb nu maar een Rum Cola ingeschonken, dan kan ik vast op je toasten, Proost...dagggggg...
vandaag boodschappen gedaan met mijn leenauto, toch even fijn...en mijn zus heeft mij bijzonder fijn geholpen met allerlei telefoontjes plegen inzake de schade van de auto etc...toppie...

voor morgen wens ik jou alvast een hele gezellige knusse en blije dag toe....
Knuffel alvast ..Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Och wat mis ik al mijn vrienden hier.... :Frown:  

nu nog wat positiefs: Hoera onze toekomstige Koning is "vandaag" jarig....46 jaar oud, ik heb de lag met wimpel buitenhangen, dat is een prachtig gezicht en ik wordt er "blij" van...fijne dag allemaal...Kuzzzzzzzzzzzz taartje eten...ja Jolanda is ook jarig....Feest...Gefeliciteerd meid, maar dat heb ik elders al gedaan... :Wink:  mooie dag gewenst....

----------


## anMa

Heel opgefokt en een beetje geirriteerd
Was in de supermarkt en bij de kassa was t n beetje. Smalle doorgang
Voor mij was n man zijn pasje vergeten ik vind t niet erg en wacht gewoon tot die het heeft afgehandeld met de kassa juffrouw
Maar achter mij duwde een man heel hard tegen mijn karretje en zei kwaad LOOP EENS DOOR

Ik schrok daar van en zei op een rustige toon. Dat gaat niet meneer er is nog iemand voor mij
Waarop hij zich omdraaide en net deed of ik tegen de lucht praatte
Even later wilde ik hem laten merken dat er niks aan de hand was wat mij betreft
En tikte hem op zn arm en zei. Even goede vrienden hoor niks aan de hand maar ik moet even wachten tot hij klaar is de man voor mij
De man negeerde mij volkomen 
Toen liet ik het maar voor wat het was....... Gggrrrr!!,
Wat bestaan er toch rare. Mensen. Denk ik dan

----------


## Quincy2010

Je moet maar zo denken AnMa, deze mensen zitten zichzelf in de weg en voelen zich op dat moment gefrustreerd.
Op dat ogenblik kun je hem netjes aanspreken en verder negeren, tot hij aan de beurt is.

Vandaag in Venlo gewinkeld en het was druk, de een loopt je nog harder voor de voeten dan de ander.
Maar ja.. we zijn het gewend en op zaterdag zijn er veel Duitsers.
Gewoon manoevreren en er een leuke dag van maken.

Elisabeth9, ik hoop dat het voor jou ook weer rustiger is geworden en dat je wat meer rust in je huisje gaat krijgen en ik hoop voor jou een nieuwe auto. Misschien is fietsen ook wel iets voor jou, of ben je dat ontwent?
Een auto is erg duur, wij hebben er ook geen en doen alles te voet of met de fiets of openbaar vervoer.

Ik wens jullie allemaal een fijn weekend en voor dinsdag een prachtige kroningsdag. :Smile: 

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy!

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: je hebt het heel netjes afgehandeld...keurig....laat die kloothommel maar, wat een zak van een vent... :Stick Out Tongue:  doegieeee

Quincy: je hebt gelijk...een auto is veel te duur...ik moet er over nadenken...de auto is wel mijn vervoermiddel om iedereen te helpen en te vervoeren naar het ziekenhuis toe etc...ik voel mij nog steeds machteloos door allerlei zaken, maar enfin, ik moet roeien met de riemen die ik heb, maar het doet mij verdriet...ik heb mij er veel voor ontzegd jaar in jaar uit, en dit voorval doet pijn...het schijnt nu dat de auto is aangestoken door iemand....wat een "hufter" schade voor 3 gezinnen...mijn vingers jeuken maar ja de dader is spoorloos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
jullie hebben een bewuste keuze gemaakt door te fietsen en met het openbaar vervoer te gaan, en waarschijnlijk hebben jullie dan ook goede fietsen...dat is mooi als je samen zo bent ingesteld!!!! ...top.. :Embarrassment:  
jou en je gezin wens ik eveneens een goede Koninginnedag/Koningsdag....

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth9,

Wij hebben nooit geen auto gehad.
jaren geleden heb ik een half jaar zo'n 40 kilometer auto - koffiemolen Pruttelpot) zoals wij hem noemden gehad - maar dat was een ramp.
Die werd 's nacht op zijn kop gezet en midden op de straat gezet en dan kon je er weer uit.
Mijn man moest dan die zuto weer op z'n plaats krijgen.
Die heb ik snel weggedaan en overgegaan naar destijds regiotaxi en Valys.
Daarna... toe ik uit de rolstoel was heb ik alles weggedaan en we zijn gaan fietsen en wandelen.
In 2008 moest ik nog alles leren... lopen en fietsen en daarna ging het vanzelf.

Zoals je zelf ervaren heb, zijn er hufters die het niet kunnen laten andermans spullen te vernielen.
Ik zou er ook niet zo een tegen moeten komen, dan moet ik me beheersen om me niet aan hem te vergrijpen.

Geniet mogen van de mooie dag :Big Grin: 

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## Marleen

> Die werd 's nacht op zijn kop gezet en midden op de straat gezet en dan kon je er weer uit.
> Mijn man moest dan die zuto weer op z'n plaats krijgen.


Politie erbij?

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Marleen,

Neen, na die gebeurtenis heb ik dit autotje verkocht.
De dag erna was hij weg en ik heb nooit meer behoefte gehad aan een auto.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## jolanda27

Vandaag was een historische dag. Ik vond het bijzonder om de inhuldiging (weliswaar op televisie) mee te maken. 
@ Anma, inderdaad wat ergelijk. Het is niet altijd; wie goed doet goed ontmoet. 
@ Elisa, ik hoop dat je inmiddels wat van de schrik bekomen bent. Het is wel erg dat er mensen zijn die menen dat ze andermans bezittingen kapot moeten maken. Ze weten niet wat ze aanrichten.  :Mad:  Echt ergelijk. Fijn dat je steun krijgt met de afhandelingen, kun je goed gebruiken.
@ Quincy, dat is ook ergelijk dat ze je auto op de kop zetten. Zoiets snap je toch niet? Fijn dat het nu beter met je gaat. Wandelen en fietsen is goed voor lijf en leden.

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb volop genoten van deze inhuldiging.
Prachtig om zulke momenten op de buis mee te maken.
Je komt zelf ook in die sfeer en wat een prachtige speech de koning hield.
Geweldig!

----------


## Suske'52

@Sietske  :Big Grin:  leuk terug wat van je te lezen ... :Wink:  ook aan alle dames  :Big Grin:  ...heren ... :Big Grin:  Ik heb ook al een tijd niet meer op het forum geweest ...gewoon op de achtergrond meegelezen ....er zijn omstandigheden ...die mij er toe dwingen ....meer voor mezelf te kiezen ........"tijd brengt raad " en ik heb geduld ..."engelengeduld" .... :Wink:  :Confused:  

Mijn dochter heeft nog altijd een job ...maar wat het wordt met de Fyra treinen ...weten ze zelf nog niet .... :Confused:  
Hopelijk kan ze hier (dit werk) op een andere job verder werken ...met haar diploma heeft ze wel de mogelijkheid ...maar ja ..in deze tijden weet men nooit hé ... 

@ Christel  :Big Grin:  ...hoe gaat het meid???? ...met de gezondheid .... :Wink:  

@ Elisa  :Big Grin:  Al wat bekomen van je auto ??? Nogal een gebeurtenis ...pech  :Confused:  :EEK!:  .... sterkte .... :Wink:  

@ Jo  :Big Grin:  Hoe is het met je moeders hand nu ??? en verder met je gezin ????  :Wink:  

Ik ga mijn best doen ook zoals Sietske schrijft ...om ieder meer terug te ontmoeten digitaal ...als de omstandigheden het toe laten ... :Big Grin:  

Aan ieder een fijne werkweek ....of zonnige dagen ....geniet vd. zon ...met verstand ....de natuur ...die terug fris groen beginnen te leven ....en groeien ... het is de beste medicijn ....voor alles ... :Big Grin:  groetjes en warme knuffel  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Suske wat heerlijk dat je er even bent, en tijd kon nemen om wat te schrijven...doe rustig aan en sterkte met je lichaam....Liefs en een dikke zoen van mij Elisa  :Wink:  x

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij: Moe maar goed.... :Wink: 

Gisteren (woensdag) ben ik aan het einde van de ochtend gaan sporten...ik heb mijzelf behoorlijk uitgeput en zocht mijn grenzen op...daarna was ik giga moe maar dat hindert niet...je koppie wordt er rustig van! ...later houd ik een korte siësta om weer op krachten te komen...op een gegeven moment toen ik op het balkon stond en naar beneden keek zag ik Vader en Moeder gans...er waren 7 kleine gansjes geboren...och wat geweldig leuk...elke dag hield ik dat in de gaten want het vrouwtje lag een aantal weken hier beneden op het gras bij de waterkant....en vader gans zwom de hele dag heen en weer om de boel goed in de gaten te houden...toen ik dat vreugdevolle moment zag, holde ik naar beneden toe om ze te bewonderen...helaas had ik niet in de gaten dat er brandnetels en andere ellende tegen mijn blote voeten kwam (rechtervoet) och tjonge jonge dat brand zeg, ik werd plotseling uit mijn euforie gehaald van de gansjes en moest mij even richten tot mijn voet..au au....beetje spuug erop helpt een pietsje, later zalf wat ik in huis had...vannacht sliepen de kleintjes onder moeders vleugels...ach wat prachtig.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het maakte mijn hele dag goed en de somberheden van de laatste dagen verdween even naar de achtergrond...later ben ik druk geweest met plantjes zetten in de bakken op het balkon...een heel werk, maar dan wordt het ook gezellig en dat is de moeite waard...
gisteravond viel ik dan ook prompt steeds in slaap, maar ik was "voldaan" ! 
prettige dag en groeten....

----------


## jolanda27

Ha Suske, leuk dat je er weer even bent.  :Wink:  Druk, druk, goed van jou dat je tijd voor jezelf neemt. 

@ Elisabeth, jong leven, gansjes, hardstikke leuk. Je was zeker wel gauw op de aarde geland met je voeten in de brandnetels? Ehh... niet prettig. Maar wat leuk, dat jonge grut. 

Ik ben een beetje aan het rondrennen. Mijn schoonmoeder is gisterenmiddag weer opgenomen. In het ziekenhuis weten ze wel raad met de tijd. Daar tot s'avonds gezeten, echt gaar. Ben wel blij dat ze nu opgenomen is, want het ging echt niet goed meer. 
Nu maar hopen dat ze opknapt, of in ieder geval meer kwaliteit van leven heeft. 
Met mijn moeder gaat het best goed Suske, het trekt allemaal nog wel. Ik vond het trouwens nog best wel een grote snee, had gedacht dat dat kleiner zou zijn. Vandaag ben ik er geweest om eens flink te poetsen, zodat alles weer lekker fris is. 
Ben blij dat ik ook eens mijn moeder kan helpen, ze heeft mij ook vaker geholpen als ik in het ziekenhuis gelegen had.  :Big Grin: 
Iedereen een heel fijn weekend, het wordt beter weer.

----------


## Janneke

Drukke dag vandaag: met zoontjelief naar voetbal, dan hem wegbrengen naar een feestje, beetje socializen met de andere ouders, wekelijkse boodschappen doen, schoonmaken, met een vriendin de stad in (ze moet 1 en ander kopen en heeft daar advies bij nodig  :Smile:  ), eten koken, zoon ophalen, en nog veel meer wat ik even niet kan opdreunen. We maken er maar weer een mooie dag van  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Janneke: heel veel succes gewenst met de drukke, edoch gezellige dag die jij tegemoet gaat... :Wink:  struikel niet over je drukke progamma !!! shop ze...groetjes...



Jolanda: ach meid wat een enorme verplichte drukte weer...sterkte voor je schoonmoeder, als je gillend gek wordt, probeer dan eerder te vertrekken, anders moeten ze "jou" straks verplegen...ik wil dat wel doen, maar dat lukt niet, maar denkbeeldig wel!!! tevens sterkte voor je eigen moeder...wat geweldig lief dat jij haar huis onder handen nam....ik zou dat ook doen...petje af hoor... :Embarrassment:  ik hoop dat jij ook een beetje rust krijgt dit weekend...Liefs...

Suske: lieve moeder overste...succes met je gezin en sterkte met alles wat je nog mag en moet doen....en met je gezondheid!!! Warme knuffel...

Sietske: Sterkte vandaag...dikke zoen... :Smile: 

Dodenherdenking....ik ga vanavond tegen 18.00 uur mijn vlag halfstok hangen en gedenk dan de mensen die de oorlog hebben meegemaakt.... :EEK!:  om 20.00 uur wordt er 2 min stilte gevraagd, dan kijk ik naar de tv....sterkte

----------


## Suske'52

Een zonnige dag gaan we tegemoet ...gisteren plantjes en nog een appelboompje (cox orange) geplant in de tuin .....genoten met een glaasje ......babbel buurvrouw ...Afrikaanse super lief ...  :Wink:  straks ga ik mijn tuintje inspecteren ....of er al appeltjes aan het boompje hangen ..... :Big Grin:  

Nog in mijn boek verder lezen ...over Coco Chanel ...super .....en genieten vd. stilte ...mediteren .... :Big Grin:  

Morgen gaan we naar Sluis....winkelen ...slenteren ...hapje eten ...terrasje doen ..... :Big Grin:  

JO ...  :Big Grin:  Elisa  :Big Grin: ... Sietske  :Big Grin: ... Christel  :Big Grin:  ...Heren  :Big Grin: ...en alle andere dames ...een fijne dag ...geniet ervan .... :Wink:  

Zonnige Knuffel  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Eergisteren, vandaag, morgen, overmorgen..... en ga zo nog maar een tijdje door zijn het hier schilderwerken thuis :-) en pleisterwerken want dat komt er soms ook eens af, dus ja zie mij hier zitten in mijn vuile kleren vol verf, 't zijn wel mijn werkkleren hoor, ben van 8 uur bezig, nu stop ik er eventjes mee, het gaat niet meer, opruimen, de borstels zijn aan het wassen in het wasmachine oesje dan zijn ze terug proper tegen morgen. Het huishouden moet hier ook nog gedaan worden ook en de deur is aan het drogen dus ja ik kan niet verder. Kan nu geen stof meer maken of mijn deur is naar de wippen en ik kan opnieuw beginnen :-) Kater milo is er ook al eens overgelopen met zijn pootjes NIET LEUK dus. En verder gaat als prima hoor. En de was die hangt buiten te drogen ... 
Wat een vrouw lijden kan zeker ?

----------


## anMa

Lekker uitgeslapen heb zeker 8 uur geslapen
Gisteren gefietst en 15 minuten nederland in beweging gedaan dat helpt echt om beter te slapen s nachts
Tja ik had ook nog veel huishoudelijk gedaan zoals bed verschonen gestofzuigd en de wc 
Dus moe genoeg om te slapen 
Als t nu maar niet gaat onweren want dan durf ik niet naar buiten :Confused: 
Zal wel meevallen ik mag niet doemdenken ...dus

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: ik ben jaloers op u prachtige tuin met fruitbomen....geweldig.... :Wink: 
ik moet nodig een man zoeken/vinden die een "tuin" heeft.....hahahahahaha :Stick Out Tongue:  ja stil maar daar heb je natuurlijk geen man voor nodig.....hihi...Coco Chanel...ach Suske, in mijn betere tijden had ik dat parfum...zalig...wat interessant een boek over haar leven of het parfum? top....je gaat naar Sluis toe...de laatste keer is jaren geleden met een ex vriend...gezellige dagje uit Suske...Super...

Christel: meid, meid, wat ben je giga druk met schilderen...het wordt mooi...ik moest lachen om de kat Milo...ehhh niet leuk die pootjes erdoor.. :Embarrassment:  succes verder met alles....op tijd uitrusten he, want jij kunt er wat van...doegieeeeeeee

AnMa: 8 uur geslapen, ach dat lijkt mij heerlijk.....niet fijn als de bliksem op bezoek komt...akelig...ik ga dan ook niet naar buiten toe...brrrr doodeng....groetjes....

Ik ben VANDAAG Superblij....ik heb een andere auto gekocht en die heb ik vanmorgen opgehaald....mijn ouders hebben mij gesponsord anders had ik deze niet kunnen kopen....toffffffffffffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  en nu moet ik weg.....het gaat regenen, de zonneschermen moeten omhoog, en de hond moet van het balkon....tot later allemaal...
fijne avond en een leuke Hemelvaartsdag....Liefsssssssssss van mij...Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## witkop

Vandaag voel ik me vreemd,verward
Ik heb iets om heel erg blij over te zijn meegemaakt,en ik hoorde dat mijn beste vriendin slokdarmkanker heeft
Mijn gevoelens zijn echt een chaos

----------


## Suske'52

@witkop  :Wink:  Sterkte !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## witkop

Dank je,vooral voor haar en haar gezin
Ondertussen met haar gepraat,ze gaat chemo en bestraling krijgen
Daarna een operatie
De overlevingskans alleen al voor de operatie ligt op 25%

----------


## Elisabeth9

Witkop: Hoolimoosie dat is inderdaad enorm verwarrend wat je hoort op die ene bewuste dag!!!! het woord "kanker" is al verschrikkelijk en alle alarmbellen gaan dan rinkelen bij de mensen... :Frown:  het klinkt niet goed Witkop, daarom is het ook zo beangstigend...je beste vriendin moet dus knokken voor haar leven en dat is zeer ingrijpend!! het enige wat jij kunt doen is meeleven en haar van tijd tot tijd bezoeken...de juiste woorden vinden voor iemand die je zo dierbaar is dat is er niet altijd, maar je aanwezigheid en je oprechte medeleven zullen haar en het gezin ten alle tijde helpen!!!  :Smile:  ons Leven is niet voorspelbaar, opeens wordt het Leven van iedereen overhoop gehaald en dan moet een ieder vechten voor zijn of haar bestaan!!! 
ik wens "jou" sterkte met je beste vriendin...geniet van de momenten die je samen kunt hebben ongeacht hoe dit afloopt...zij leeft waarschijnlijk per dag, hoe komt zij die door...elke dag is er 1 en je hoopt altijd op een goed uiteinde, maar dat is nu niet te voorspellen want sommige vormen van kanker zijn agressief!!! maar vechten doen we meestal tot elke snik...nogmaals Sterkte voor "jou" en je beste vriendin en haar gezin!!!! 

Je hebt ook nog iets meegemaakt waar je heel blij om was.. :Embarrassment: .ook dat moet je vasthouden, want dat is "positief"...je "mag" blij zijn ondanks ellende bij een ander..als je alles op je schouders meetorst dan wordt het een "last", probeer dat niet te doen...het is moeilijk, maar wel beter....verdrietig zijn mag, maar dan moet je weer verder....hou je haaks...en geniet van je blije moment...
pas goed op jezelf......warme groeten van Elisa.... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK voel mij enigszins belabberd.....ik was gisteren heel blij toen ik mijn nieuwe occasion ophaalde van de garage samen met mijn zus....als je zo'n brand meemaakt met de brandweer, politie, etc, heb je de eerste dagen een heel onrustig gevoel als je gaat slapen...ik keek steeds naar de plek waar de 3 auto's zijn verbrand waaronder de mijne voor 14 dagen terug...maar het leven gaat verder zoals ik altijd beweer en opeens stond daar in die bewuste garage een occasion voor mij...helemaal te gek, en het rijdt helemaal te "wauw" ik ben dankbaar dat mijn ouders dit gebaar maakten...zelfs mijn tante waar ik altijd mee naar het ziekenhuis ga kwam met een mooie kaart met geld erin...wow  :Stick Out Tongue:  waanzinnig fijn natuurlijk...het dringt langzaam tot mij door dat ik een andere auto heb...niets vindt ik vanzelfsprekend...eerdaags maar effe de snelweg op racen want deze bolide is snel...zoeffffffffffffffffffffffffff en weg ben ik... :Wink: 

gisteravond werd ik enorm verkouden en ik stond vanmorgen op als een dweil...hahahaha...ik kon nog amper slikken...dus snel een ibuprofen in mijn mond gedeponeerd, en het water liep uit mijn neusgaten..lang leve de papieren zakdoeken.mijn rubberen laarsen aangetrokken en mijn waxjas met een sjaal om de keel en ik voelde mij net een ma flodder...hahahaha..maar de buitenlucht deed mij goed...de pil gaat zijn werk doen en nu kan ik er een rustig dagje van maken....ik ben al blij dat ik nog op de beentjes sta want ik zit met een hondje en die moet uit, dus hopelijk kan ik het zo houden...dat moet gewoon ....Hemelvaart is het vandaag...ik kwam er gisteren pas achter dat het vandaag deze dag is...dan gaan mensen altijd dauwtrappen meen ik...wauw wel leuk natuurlijk....verder ben ik druk met schrijven op een datingsite maar ik heb pas 1 date gehad....2 heb ik afgezegd, want ik had daar geen goed gevoel bij...jammer, want het leken mij allebei leuke mannen, maar ja als ze super druk zijn en nog wat andere symptonen vertonen dan houd ik het voor gezien...volgende.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ja dat klinkt wel leuk, maar het is een hele klus zal ik je vertellen...hahahaha wat je allemaal niet meemaakt...jonge blagen die met je uitwillen...compleet geschift denk ik dan, ik kan je moeder of je zus wel zijn...opzouten dus.... :Stick Out Tongue:  och mijn neus....momentje.......... :Big Grin:  helppppppppppp ik heb al een plastic zak naast mij staan voor de snotlappen...ehh pardon, de zakdoeken... :Embarrassment: 

ik hoor op tv veel ellende over Wetteren? zeg ik dat goed zo? in Belgie...dat gaat over de trein die ontspoord is en waar giftige dampen uitkomen...ik hoop niet dat jullie daar vlak bij wonen....de mensen moeten hun huizen uit zo giftig is dat....ik wens jullie heel veel sterkte, (voor Belgie) en met de mensen die daar wonen en die jullie wellicht misschien kennen....

alle goeds voor allen...prettige dag...Liefs van mij...Elisa... :Smile:

----------


## Janneke

Ben toe aan mooi weer!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Quincy2010

Dat klopt janneke, daar ben ik ook aan toe.
Ik hunker naar de zon en de warmte.
Dit kan ik helemaal met je delen.

----------


## anMa

Z[B]gelukkig iets beter na drie dagen van erge pijn 
Plots had ik erge rugpijn zodat ik niet eens rechtop kon staan
Was aan t fietsen en voelde alsof ik een elastiek om mn buik had en thuis kreeg k rugpijn
De andere dag naar de dokter die had me doorgestuurd voor n rontgenfoto en bloedonderzoek en urine onderzoek
Alles was goed. Dus waarschijnlijk een lichtversleten rugwervel. Maar dat kon de oorzaak niet zijn maar een gescheurde spier in mijn rug
Ik weet niet he t kan ben niet gevallen ook geen vreemde beweging gemaakt
Maar nu kan ik weer n beetje normaal staan en van de bank komen 
Kon eerst niet eens van de bank opstaan moest ik op mn knieen voor de bank gaan en langzaam me zelf ophijsen
Aaahhh. Maar goed midalgan gesmeerd en paracetamol genomen
De voorgeschreven pillen nam ik niet
Dyclofenac en maagbeschermers. Heb maar paracetamol genomen want ik hoef niet ook nog n maagkwaal erbij
Sorry voor mijn geklaag

Ps de pijn was best erg en daardoor de kluts n beetje kwijt
Ik was n uur te vroeg bij de dokter. Maar die hielp me gelukkig toch .....

----------


## christel1

Ik wil ook warmer weer, ben thuis aan het schilderen, pleisteren (dat eerst he) en dat wil begot niet drogen allemaal, dus blijf ik nog wat meer tussen de verfpotten zitten. Al 1 kamer af, nu ben ik aan de mijne bezig en daar moet ik de muren nog een definitieve laag geven, waarschijnlijk maandag als alles nu eindelijk goed droog is. Morgen gaat mijn dochter de deur schilderen want dat haat ik dus echt. ik het grof werk, zij meer de details en zo vormen we een prima team :-)

----------


## Marleen

Ik voel me heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg duf! Wel mooi weer, lekker buiten gaan hangen.

----------


## Quincy2010

Doe ik ook en voel me ook prima.
Ga vandaag veel wandelen en genieten van een lekker terrasje.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMA: Heel veel sterkte met je rug lieverd...ach wat een ellende en het doet ook nog eens machtig veel pijn...ik leef met je mee....Dicofenac is een paardenmiddel dus als de pijn niet minder wordt dan zou ik het "absoluut" slikken met een maagbeschermer erbij....hou je haaks...fijn dat de dokter je eerder geholpen heeft...je was gewoon in de war door de pijn...Sterkte... :Smile:  och ja...je klaagt niet, jij "deelt" met ons...dank je wel...Liefs en beterschap....

zo Christel...uitgerekend nu ga je schilderen...ja laat die zon maar gauw komen, ik ben er ook een beetje klaar mee  :Stick Out Tongue:  beter voor al onze ledematen....veel succes samen met je dochter...jullie zijn vast een prachtig team...tof...succes en maak het maar mooi....geweldig.... :Embarrassment: 

Quincy: ik hoop dat bij jou de zon mag schijnen....hier is het guur...een koude wind...pak gezellig een terras en laat je ogen genieten van al het moois om je heen..fijne dag nog.... :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Christel wat knap dat je het zelf kunt
Dat schilderen is anders best wel zwaar werk
Petje af hoor 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth 
Is je verkoudheid al een beetje over 
Arme jij ....ik wens je veel beterschap en meer zon ook erbij
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij moe maar er is dan ook heel veel gebeurd sinds afgelopen woensdag...zoals ik al schreef bij : (Ik steek een kaarsje op)

Bedankt lieve Raimun...mijn tante waar ik altijd voor zorg bij ziekte of ziekenhuis bezoeken heeft weer de hooftprijs...afgelopen woensdag kwam zij ten val...zij lag op de grond en belde voor hulp....ik woon 1 verdieping hoger dus dat is handig...ik had snel iemand gecharterd en die vrouw kon mij meehelpen om haar van de grond af te krijgen/tillen...ik vond haar warrig...ik heb later de dokter gebeld en gezegd dat ik het niet vertrouwde, daarna gingen we ( mijn tante en ik) op zijn verzoek naar de spoedeisende hulp toe...'s avonds kwamen ze er achter dat zij een grote bloeding in het hoofd had...elke dag werd het slechter maar het bloed moest eerst dikker worden want zij slikt bloedverdunners...vrijdag einde van de dag is zij geopereerd...ze boorden 2 gaatjes in haar hooft en stoppen er later een drain in....daarna na de IC afdeling.....nu ligt zij weer op Neurochirurgie....ik was zeer bang om haar kwijt te raken daarom brandde ik hier een kaarsje voor haar en thuis ... :Smile:  ze is nog verward, en daar moesten we rekening mee houden, dat kan een tijdje duren.....elke dag ga ik naar het ziekenhuis toe....ik verzorg de was, schrijf al mijn familieleden, pleeg telefoontjes en ben te druk om hier veel te zijn op MediCity, maar dat komt wel weer....nu voor het eerst laat ik de spanning wat vieren, want slapen durf je amper, je bent standby.....ik heb weer hoop gekregen en dat is overweldigend toen ik haar zag op de IC...dan ben je dankbaar dat ze nog leeft....met een uurtje ga ik er weer heen.....ik ben blij, en ik hoop dat ze binnenkort zich weer wat beter mag gaan voelen....

verder wens ik jullie nog een goede en fijne pinksterdag toe...stuur de zon hier maar naar toe.... :Wink: 
och ja Songfestival: bedankt Belgie dat jullie ons 12 punten hebben gekregen....Nederland heeft dat ook weer terug gegeven....hahahaha...leuk hoor....ik kon mij eindelijk even ontspannen bij dit progamma...ik heb er van genoten...niet iedereen houd er van maar dat maakt mij niet uit....ik houd van die bende..... :Stick Out Tongue:  dag lieve vrienden...wees zuinig op je naasten en je dierbaren om je heen....

Raimun: dank dat je mijn verhaaltje hebt gelezen...warme groeten...

Liefs van Elisa.....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, ik voel met je mee. Ik hoop dat het de goede kant op mag gaan. We snappen ook wel dat je nu andere prioriteiten hebt. Vergeet niet ook goed voor jezelf te zorgen. 
Ik heb ook van het songfestival genoten. Er zaten mooie liedjes bij. 
@ Anma, gaat het wat beter met je rug? Heel veel beterschap ermee.
@ Christel, wat knap van jou dat je zo veel zelf doet aan je huis. Wat zal het er weer mooi uitzien straks. Heb je wel eer van je werk.

Ja, ik denk dat we allemaal naar de zon verlangen. Energie.  :Big Grin:  Laat maar komen.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve digitale vrienden..... :Wink: 

IK wens jullie een heel fijn en zonnig weekend toe met jullie dierbaren... :Cool:  dikke knuffel.... (dag Jolanda, Sietske, Suske,) etc

Christel: ik hoop dat je huis prachtig opknapt van al die verf  :Embarrassment:  misschien ben jij nu afgeknapt?  :Cool:  uitrusten lieverd....sterkte met alles...

AnMa: ik hoop dat jou rug wat vriendelijker is en minder pijn geeft....sterkte ermee...

Raimun: alles goed bij en met jou? fijn weekend.....alle goeds...

----------


## Quincy2010

Hallo beste digitale vrienden,

Hoe voel ik me, als je gestalkt wordt.
Ik kan dit gevoel op allerlei manier uitdrukken maar het is CHIPS!
Er is iemand die via mijn website al een hele poos deze grapjes uithaalt en dat is erg vervelend.
Zij twijfelt aan mijn competentie als therapeute in het alternatieve circuit terwijl ik de juiste en diploma's heb en sta geregistreerd.
Ik behaal met mijn cliënten zeer goede resultaten en werk samen met huisartsen en andere deskundigen, die mijn competentie in orde achten.
Stalken is een inbreuk op je persoon en een vorm van smaad, zeker in mijn geval, mijn naam wordt hierdoor te grabbel gegooid.
Degene die mij stalkt heet Sylvia112 en ik heb aangifte van doen en alle mails, mail ik direct door aan de politie, die een digitaal team hebben die haar kunnen traceren.
Ik heb een vermoeden, waar ze woont en wie het is, want ik heb wel eens een mail met foto van haar gekregen en die foto zag ik op facebook.
Op deze site heb ik ook stalking met andere personen megemaakt, als je dit meemaakt direct doorgeven aan de moderatoren.
Ik weet niet of deze persoon op deze site zit, maa rin elk geval loopt er een aangifte tegen haar

Als jullie ooit gestalkt worden geef direct dat mailadres door aan de politie in jullie woonplaats en deze geven jullie een verder advies wat je moet doen.
Niet terug reageren, maar meestal is dit adres niet te vinden, maar direct doorgeven aan de politie, die hebben via een digitaal team meer middelen om deze adressen op te sporen.

Ik wens jullie een fijn weekend en laat me mijn dagen hierdoor niet bederven

----------


## Elisabeth9

Quincy2010: Het is erg naar als je gestalkt wordt op deze wijze lijkt mij.....

ik vindt het enigszins normaal als iemand wil weten wie je bent bijvoorbeeld om even naar je profiel te kijken, of als je deskundig bent als therapeute om dan te kijken of die persoon de juiste bevoegdheden heeft, maar dan lijkt het mij ook meer dan genoeg!  :Confused:  als iemand jou op een andere manier bejegent vindt ik dat zeer verwerpelijk. :Mad: ..dat hoort niet zo te gaan...er zullen veel tegenstanders zijn van alternatieve methoden, maar wat een boer niet kent dat vreet die niet is het gezegde...."IK" geloof er wel in en maak dan ook mijn eigen keuze's waar ik naar toe ga....Medium, Bottenkraker, Reiki, Homeopaat,...ik wens jou "sterkte".... een geintje uithalen kan nog eens grappig zijn maar als je bedreigd wordt of geintimideerd dan is het werk van de overheid als je aangifte doet....ik leef met je mee....verstandig wat je gedaan hebt...(aangifte) 

Warme groeten van Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Elisabeth,

Raad een wat het is, ik heb voor hetgeen wat ik gestudeerd heb de juiste bevoegdheden en dat staat in het alternatieve circuit en sta ook voor die studies geregistreerd. 
Het is geen kwakzalverij wat ik doe, maar psychische studies. 

Nu doe ik psychologische studies aan de Open Universiteit en dat is een uitbreiding van de vorige studies via het alternatieve circuit, alleen sta ik niet in het BIG-register voor psychotherapeuten, maar dat hoef ook niet en ben het niet verplicht, omdat ik geen volledige universitaire opleiding doe, maar wel bacheloropleidingen aan de Open Universiteit.

Ik kan me daar wel als student in het BIG-register laten schrijven en dat doe ik pas als ik alle studies - die ik wil doen - klaar heb, dan schrijf ik me daar in, maar ik heb nog zeker vijf studies te gaan, voordat het zover is.
Het werk wat ik doe is op basis van vrijwiligerswerk en dat mag je altijd doen en iedereen die bij me komt krijgt uitleg over de registratie en als ze bijvoorbeeld op basis van mijn behandeling niet tevreden zijn, dan mag daar een klacht ingediend worden, maar tot heden toe heb ik zeer tevreden cliënten gehad. 
Er wordt goed gecommuniceerd als er dingen zijn die niet duidelijk zijn of ze voelen zich niet goed na een behandeling, dan ben ik altijd bereikbaar via een telefonisch spreekuur of ze kunnen in die week even terug komen.

Ik heb een eigen manier van werken, niet volgens de modellen van psychologen of pychotherapeuten, want daar sta ik niet achter en dat bespreek ik ook met de huisartsen van de cliënten, hoe ik werk.
Cliënten die komen zijn naar zichzelf op zoek en ze moeten eerst zichzelf tegenkomen met al hun brokken die op hun levensweg liggen en daar zijn best pijnlijke momenten die dan naar buiten komen en daar ga ik zeer zorgvuldig mee om.
Dit is een proces wat eerst moet gebeuren, als jij je huis opknapt dan krijg je eerst chaos en daarna komt orde, zo gaat het ook in de processen van de mens, als er een innerlijke opruiming komt.

Ik ken psychologen en zelf psychiaters die ik ken er totaal niets van brouwen, dikke salarissen verdienen en die alleen met hun hoofd werken en totaal geen interessen hebben.
De cliënt blijft met een grote kater achter en het trauma - waar het om gaat - is alleen maar groter geworden en het eindigd in een dubbele Post Traumatische Stressstoornis.
Door de slechte behandeling komt er nog een trauma bovenop, wat niets met het andere trauma te doen heeft.

Ze zitten vaak onnodig onder de medicatie en de bijwerkingen maakt hen meer kapot dan de aandoening zelf. 
Als ik het nodig acht dat er psychofarmaca nodig is of afgebouwd moet worden dan ga ik - in overleg met de cliënt - samen met hun huisarts in gesprek en deze beslist of het wel/niet afgebouwd of dat er medicatie bij moet komen.

Ik heb cliënten gehad, die jaren onder de zgn. deskundigen in behandeling zijn geweest en er steeds op achteruit gingen.
Ze komen twee jaar bij mij en knappen op en staan binnen een jaar weer in de maatschppij en werken en functioneren weer en na twee jaar zwaaien ze goed gezond af.

Zoals jij schrijft, als iemand iets niet begrijpt van mijn site dan kunnen mij vragen stellen.
Ze lezen maar half, dan slaat de vlam in de pan en volgens hen oefen je onbevoegd geneeskunde uit of je bent een kwakzalver, terwijl ze totaal geen inzicht hebben in hetgeen ik studeer.
Het doel van mij en de cliënt is om hen weer op de rails te krijgen, zodat ze weer in de maatschappij kunnen functioneren en daar gaat het om  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Heerlijk. De zon schijnt ben gelijk vrolijk als ik zo uit bed kom
Vandaag geen huishoud klusjes maar lekker van de zon genieten
Jullie toch ook?
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

Ik voel een gezonde spanning.
Vanmiddag is het zover. De inloopmiddag van de schilderclub waar ik les geef. Iedereen is er vol van natuurlijk. De positieve energie die ervan uitgaat is een enorme boost voor de senioren. Leuk om te zien. 
@ Elisabeth, hoe is het met je? Ik hoop dat het met je tante naar omstandigheden goed gaat. Sterkte met alles.  :Wink: 
@ Anma, ja van de zon krijg je letterlijk energie. Geniet er maar van.
@ Ha Raimun, hoe gaat het met jou?
Geniet van de mooie momenten. Fijne zonnige dag iedereen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo lieve vrienden,

Ik ben er al een tijdje tussenuit, want ik had het gewoon veel te druk met de zorg omtrent mijn tante...28 mei was haar verjaardag en toen lag ze op Neurochirurgie...operatie geslaagd, 2 gaatjes geboord in het hoofd want er was een grote bloeding en die drukte op de schedel...ze werd steeds warriger en vroeg dan waar zijn mijn ouders waarop ik antwoordde dat ik ze al geruime tijd niet gezien had...ja, op de begraafplaats wel, maar dat zeg ik niet... :Smile:  en zo maak je veel mee, en ik leer er ook van...mijn hersenen werkten op volle toeren want je bent het aanspreekpunt en dat was giga druk!...nu ligt ze sinds vorige week donderdag in het verpleeghuis en opeens zie je verbetering...ze loopt al achter de rollator maar het hoofd moet veel verwerken, maar ze is goed aanspreekbaar...

op 28 mei maakte ik thuis op de flat weer iets mee, en dat was het volgende...ik had een vriend op bezoek van de 10e etage (ik woon op de 5e verdieping) en plotseling hoorde ik keihard geschreeuw bij de buren...ik zeg potdikke dat die mensen zo'n ruzie hebben zeg, pfffffffffff toen het aanhield en ik ging kijken op het balkon zag ik rode vlammen...mijn eerste reactie was: och wat leuk zulke nepvlammen, maar opeens drong de realiteit tot mij door, wel hoolimoosie dit is "echte brand"  :Frown:  och mijn hemel....het vuur leek eerst gedoofd te zijn maar vervolgens laaide het weer op...ik bedacht mij niet en belde de brandweer op, en legde zenuwachtig uit wat ik zag...het vuur bleef en ik kreeg angst...dus hoppa de ramen dicht zei men tegen mij, hond gepakt en aangelijnd, mijn tas gepakt en de mobiele en wegwezen... en als een speer trok ik mijn laarsen aan en rende via het trappenhuis naar beneden toe, ik wilde de "aarde" onder mijn voeten voelen...goh wat was ik opgefokt, ja wat wil je half april was er een explosie voor de flat dat er drie auto's brandden waaronder de mijne....beneden aangekomen kwamen er vlot 2 brandweer wagens....wat was er volgens het verhaal gebeurd? : de buurman stond op het balkon zijn barbecue met een staalborstel te bewerken, de zonneschermen had hij helemaal naar beneden staan...ook stond er een gasfles die uit de caravan kwam tegen het tussenschot van zijn en mijn woning aan...de gasfles bleek te lekken en er kwam enorm veel vuur vrij...ik vertrouwde de buurman niet en belde de brandweer.hij had pas geleden allemaal houten vlonders op de grond gelegd over de betonnen vloer en ook tegen de wand van hem en mij aan, dus je begrijpt mijn angst, ik zag in een film al hoe de boel snel in de brand zou kunnen raken en ik nam "geen" enkel risico.....zij hebben de gasfles uiteindelijk met een touw over de reling voorzichtig naar de grond laten zakken en toen bracht een andere brandweerman de fles naar het water toe om het daar voorzichtig in te laten zakken....vervolgens werd met een grote ventilator de rook uit hun huis geblazen...ze mochten er een nacht niet slapen....mijn kamer rook ook naar brand en nadat ik de zonneschermen wat omhoog had gedaan en de hele avond het raam openhield wordt de geur minder....een paar dagen was ik onder de indruk, ik voelde mij niet meer veilig op de flat waar zoveel verschillende mensen en culturen wonen die onzorgvuldig zijn...maar na enkele dagen werd ik weer wat rustiger...in november was op de 4e etage een kamer verbrand...pfffffffffffffffff warmpjes he zo dichtbij...op een goede dag hoop ik een huisje aan de grond te krijgen... :Stick Out Tongue:  het is hier niet saai zeg ik altijd, maar er gebeurd soms teveel......

nou lieve mensen dit was het weer....morgenavond ga ik daten met een vreemde....ik ben reuze benieuwd....gezellig even samen wat drinken.....ik ga voor de gezelligheid, weer voelen dat er nog leuke dingen te beleven vallen, na alle kommer en kwel.....dag lieve vrienden, ik wens jullie op voorhand vast een heel goed weekend toe...heb het goed, heb het fijn, en hopelijk een beetje gezond....daggggggggggg

Liefs van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Ben gelukkig weer helemaal beter
Deze week nog 2 dagen hoofdpijn als toetje voor mn rugpijn toen die over was
Maar ja nu ist weer helemaal oke
Ik heb wel gemerkt dat als je n dag met pijn hebt dat je dagen zonder pijn dubbel waarderen kan
Fijn weekend allemaal en gelukkig ook beter weer volgende week
Groetjes anMa

----------


## jolanda27

Elisabeth, het lijkt wel wild west bij jou op de flat.  :EEK!:  Het is af en toe niet te geloven. Gelukkig is het door jou kortdate optreden allemaal goed afgelopen. Tjonge, ik kan mij helemaal voorstellen dat jij een huisje aan de grond wil. Ik blijf voor je duimen. 
Geniet van je date. Doei.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Anma, fijn dat je je eindelijk weer beter voelt. 
Fijne zondag iedereen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ja heerlijk dat jij je weer wat beter voelt.... :Embarrassment:  goed zo...je kunt inderdaad heel snel waarderen als je je maar 1 dag al prettig voelt...dat top vrouw...ben blij voor je....

Jolanda: ja het is nooit saai op de flat bij mij, ik heb al zoveel meegemaakt en helemaal met directe naaste buren....ongelooflijk, ik zal het pas missen als ik weg ben, maar ooit komt deze dag...het duurt verrekte lang voordat er een geschikt huis komt, maar eens zal het komen...de date was super gezellig, maar niet mijn type...we hebben heerlijk buiten gegeten toen er ook nog een mooie auto voorbij zoefde ( een Corvette) was het helemaal een gouden momentje...bedankt date... :Wink: 

ik ga zo naar mijn ouders toe met mijn hondje Bhody...hij is vd week naar de trimster geweest dus helemaal kaal...vd week kan ik hem misschien een keertje 's avonds meenemen naar het verpleeghuis...hoppa effe een beetje leven in de brouwerij brengen bij mijn tante, daar houd ze wel van...ongelooflijk dat een mens zoveel kan meemaken op haar 84 e levensjaar...maar ze is nog lenig hoor, dan ligt ze op bed en zegt...kijk....ik kan met mijn tenen het lichtknopje aandoen...pfffffffffffff mallerd!!!  :Wink:  die fratsen moet ik wel om lachen....ze is er nog niet maar het komt nog wel...paso a paso...stapje voor stapje....fijne dag voor alle papa's en de rest natuurlijk ook he? dagggggggggggggg Liefs van mij....Elisaatje  :Wink:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, jou tante heeft wel humor, ze is wel positief zo te horen. Dat zal zeker meehelpen bij het genezingsproces. Ga jij haar maar verrassen met Bhody.  :Wink: 
Ha, ha, de date was niet je smaak, gelukkig heb je het toch leuk gehad. Volgende keer beter moet je maar denken.  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat het voor jou even rustig blijft, in ieder geval geen wild west de komende tijd. Ga je nog wat leuks doen in de zomer? Nog ergens naartoe?
@ Ha Raimun, ben je al vakantie aan het houden? Hoe gaat het? Lekker op de moter aan het toeren?
Ik voel mij wel goed, even ter informatie over het onderwerp, ha, ha. Fijne dag iedereen.  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Sinds ik weer witbrood eet voelt mijn buik ook beter
Ik was op aanraden van goedbedoelde adviezen na 50 jaar van wit naar bruinbrood overgestapt
Omdat ik hoorde dat dat veel gezonder zou zijn voor mij
Maar nee het tegendeel was waar
Ik kreeg n opgeblazen gevoel en krampen als ik s morgens 
En opgepropte ontlasting 
Nu eet ik weer witbrood en voel me n stuk beter geen kramp meer als ik wakker word en gewoon normaal naar de wc
Dus mijn conclusie is dat bruinbrood niet altijd voor iedereen beter is
Wie heeft dit ook ervaren?
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: ja ik ga de 2e week van juli naar een goede vriend van mij, 80 km verderop...gezellig dus....
de date was gezellig maar ik wist op voorhand dat het niet mijn type kon zijn, dat is een gevoel en we hadden zomaar in een opwelling afgesproken, meer in de trant van: och ik kom over Zwolle weet je wel, en dan schrijf ik terug: och dan zal ik mijn schema aanpassen, en zo gezegd zo gedaan. :Embarrassment: ..een partner vinden is niet makkelijk, het is net als met schoenen, ik duik winkel in winkel uit, om de "juiste" te vinden, maar als ze lekker zitten dan kan ik zeer snel tevreden zijn hoor, en een partner vinden is ook een serieuze zaak dus iemand alleen maar aardig vinden is niet genoeg... :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik houd je op de hoogte...wel gezellig gekletst en heerlijk gegeten....en ja mijn tante heeft ongelooflijk veel humor, ha,ha...gelukkig maar....ze is warrig dus ik hoop dat het nog wat beter met haar mag gaan, de tijd zal het uitwijzen!


AnMa: wat je zegt over dat witbrood kan ik begrijpen....bruin is gezonder dan wit zeiden ze vroeger maar zo te horen zijn jou darmen overprikkelt als je teveel vezels binnen krijgt, dus dan kun je eerst maar weer je eigen vertrouwde witbrood gaan eten....er bestaat ook nog een variant van wit en bruinbrood in 1....ik heb problemen met de darmen als ik teveel vezels eet, dus ik heb geleerd om anders te gaan eten...ik eet fijn volkorenbrood...een appel helpt mij ook met de stoelgang...ik krijg dat opgeblazen gevoel als ik zoetigheid eet en zuur...bv augurken, sommige rode wijn waar teveel tanine in zit en ga zo maar door...ik eet alles en ik zie wel hoe dat afloopt...wel heb ik altijd pilletjes van Dr Vogel thuis als het weer een keertje mis gaat...als je gasvorming krijgt in je buik is het advies van een duitse arts: water met koolzuur drinken bij het eten....maar enfin dat is misschien voor iedereen anders....geniet maar weer lekker van je wit broodje....dagggggggggggg  :Big Grin: 

hoe voel ik mij vandaag? nou wisselvallig eigenlijk...ik ben een uurtje gaan sporten, tjonge effe wennen maar fijn....nadien zat ik in de kreukels maar nadat ik er een paracetamolletje erin gegooid hebt trekt het lichaam weer in model....mooi zo.... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, gezellig dat je een vriend gaat opzoeken in juli. Maak er een fijne week van.  :Wink:  (niet toevallig in de goede schoenmaat) ha, ha.
Wel een grappige vergelijking, het is als met schoenen uitzoeken. Maar gelijk heb je dat je niet over een nacht ijs gaat. 
@ Anma, fijn dat je nu zelf uitgevonden hebt waar de klachten vandaan kwamen, en dat het nu een stuk beter gaat.

----------


## anMa

@neetje. Hoe is met de poezen?
Zijn de nieuwe poesjes al gearriveerd."?

Deze week mag ik ik weer n paar dagen op t hondje van mn dochter passen
Een leuke kieve ondeugende beagletje
Die altijd weer iets weet uit te spoken als ik ff niet kijk of oplet
Ze luistert al wel beter maar kan ook dagen hebben dat ze nog eigenwijzer is dan anders
Dan blaft ze telkens als ze de haan van de overburen hoort denkt ze misschien dat dat ook n hondje is .?
Maar we vinden het wel gezellig als ze er is
Groetjes aan alle dierenliefhebbers AnMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: och wat leuk dat je oppas bent van de hond van je dochter...een beagle kan luid blaffen, of is dat met dit hondje niet zo...een zwaar geblaf, ik vindt het wel leuk eigenlijk...mooie dieren...succes ermee en geniet er even van...prettig weekend... :Wink: 

Neetje: goh dat is waar ook AnMa, Neetje wilde toch graag poesen of katten? of is dat hetzelfde!!!  :Embarrassment:  Neetje hoe zit dat? heb je al wat in huis, maar ja als bijna niemand komt praten hier dan kun je het ook nog niet vertellen!!!! ik ben toch erg benieuwd... :Wink: 

ach jongens wat is dit een hondenweer zeg!!! gatver heel slecht voor de ledematen.....sterkte allemaal en een fijn weekend....een hittegolf is niet goed, maar hier wordt ik zeer flauw van, alleen de bomen en planten en tuinen vinden het fijn...jammer...
Warme groeten van Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij "evenwichtig"  :Embarrassment:  het weer is niet bevordelijk voor je lichaam, bah, is dit nu de zomer? ... :Frown:  wel een dag om te klungelen of te luieren...we maken er het beste van, daarom zit ik nu knus achter de pc maar te lang zitten wordt ik stram van, dus hoppa in de benen Elisa...dag allemaal...

----------


## witkop

Een beetje gemengd
Onze raiza,onze tervuerense dame,is er niet meer
Word dinsdag alweer 2 weken,ik mis haar
Maar we hebben nu een tervuerense dame van 12 weken rondlopen,en dat geeft weer leven in huis,erg veel leven en drukte

----------


## jolanda27

@ Witkop, wat naar. Sterkte ermee. Is het dan niet wennen dat je nu een puppie over de vloer hebt? 
@ Elisabeth, blijven hopen, de zon komt altijd weer op. Het is goed weer om opruiming te houden. Zie het zo, heb je dadelijk tijd genoeg als het mooi weer wordt.  :Wink: 
Ik voel mij goed.  :Big Grin:  Ik ga mij opdoffen en les geven. Vanuit het raam zie ik de mussenkolonie zich te goed doen aan het voer.  :Wink: 
Iedereen zonnige groeten en een fijne week.  :Big Grin:  Dag Suske, Raimun, Sietske.

----------


## jolanda27

En niet te vergeten Christel.  :Embarrassment:  Dag ijverige vrouw. Lekker aan het genieten van je opgeknapte huisje?

----------


## Elisabeth9

IK voel mij redelijk...ik ben moe maar dat hoort erbij, ik heb een te druk leven en zorgen om anderen, maar er zijn altijd "lichtpuntjes"... :Wink:  mijn tante die zo ziek was gaat het heel goed mee...ze loopt al zonder rollator...hoor hoofd heeft schade ondervonden dus af en toe is zij iets in de war, maar ja dat is logisch op 84e jarige leeftijd...ook ik vergeet wel eens wat door drukte in het koppie..hahahahaha....

Witkop: gecondoleerd met Raiza...een groot gemis van een geliefd huisdier. :Frown: ..sterkte ermee, ik leef met je mee...en veel geluk en blijdschap om de nieuwe of tijdelijke aanwinst van 12 weken oud...groetjes...

Jolanda: gingen de lessen goed? leuk om te doen he? fijne dag lieverd...

dag lieve vrienden van mij...dikke Knuffel...Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand voelt wat momenteel? ach dan vertel ik ook maar even niets....

Fijne dag gewenst, geniet van de Tour de France als je ervan houd...ik kwam vorig jaar in Belgie plotseling terecht in de kolonne van de renners...allemaal bussen en auto's van Garwin, Sky, Rabobank, etc..ik hing met met mijn camera uit het open raampje om maar wat foto's te kunnen schieten, ha,ha,...wat een lol, en wat een belevenis,... vorig jaar om deze tijd zat ik in Frankrijk voor het eerst van mijn leven gebivakkeerd op een prachtige landelijke verbouwde boerderij, met mijn zus en 2 vrienden...ik kreeg van Christel nog een lesje met franse woordjes mee zodat ik die kon gebruiken (dank schattie) en zo zijn we al een jaar verder....nu kijk ik 's avonds naar het commentaar van de Tour de France, op RTL 7 en later op NED 1...geweldig, ik houd ervan...
dag lieve vrienden...jullie zijn druk en misschien straks wel op vakantie....ik wens jullie een heerlijke, pijnvolle, zonnige en blije vakantie zonder zorgen toe als dat lukt...!!!! veel liefs en een dikke zoen van Elisa... :Wink:  Dag Sietske, Suske, Dodito, Christel, Jolanda,AnMa, Quincy, Raimun, jonge heer Neetje met nieuwe katjes?, ik denk ook aan Luuss, Agnes, Leontien, en alle anderen die ik even niet meer weet te benoemen, en hier nauwelijks nog kunnen zijn op MediCity....

Liefsssssssssss en het ga jullie goed.... :Embarrassment:  tot de volgende keer....

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, fijn dat het met je tante wat beter gaat en zij al met de rollator loopt.  :Wink: 
Mijn vader is ook helemaal weg van de Tour de France. Daar kijkt hij iedere dag naar, op de televisie uiteraard.  :Big Grin: 
Het feest was erg gezellig van mijn ouders. Ik heb erg veel gedanst en best wel wat spierpijn hier en daar. Daaraan merk je dat je toch wat ouder wordt, ha,ha.
Gisteren nog een verjaardag. Nu is het wel even genoeg. 
De vakantie in het zuiden is losgebarsten, in ieder geval is het deze week mooi weer. Iedereen een hele fijne vakantie. (ha, ha Elisa, je bedoelde natuurlijk pijnloze, er stond pijnvolle)  :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jootje: Ach wat leuk dat je zo'n fijn feest hebt gehad van je ouders, de benen losgooien ben je niet meer gewend, daarom heb je spierpijn, niet omdat je ouder wordt hoor lieverd, ha,ha,....ze zijn gewoon wat stram doordat je nu anders gaat bewegen....woeha.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ach leuk dat jou paps ook van de Tour houd...geweldig...

en ja, ik bedoel "pijnloze" vakantie...och heden wat een fout, maar het komt tevens omdat ik snel type en dan kan ik het niet meer verbeteren, want die site hebben ze zo aangepast dat je dat niet meer kunt...een minpuntje van mij, maar zeker van de website....(ach ik moet toch iets te zeuren hebben? ha,ha) dank voor je opmerkelijkheid.... :Embarrassment:  ik ga er op letten...doegieeeeeeeeee
groetjes en een prettige avond en Dodito ook he? succes wijffie....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Alweer 19 juli,. voor mijn doen is het lang geleden dat ik iets schreef maar vorige week was ik een weekje weg hier 80 km vandaan in de mooie plaats Soesterberg... :Wink:  elke dag gewandeld met mijn hondje Bhody en goede vriend in de bossen en de duinen...shoppen bij de kringlopen en anders...ik kwam er een schitterende 2e hands rollator tegen en die nam ik mee voor mijn familie...mijn moeder wil hem kopen..super  :Embarrassment:  vandaag of volgende week ga ik het brengen...ik heb de accu weer gedeeltelijk kunnen opladen en er valt niets te mekkeren (zeuren)  :Cool: 

mijn tante die in het verpleeghuis zit mocht gisteren voor het eerst met proefverlof...het klinkt eenvoudig maar je bent er druk mee...ophalen, bagage moest er mee terug, boodschapje doen samen, naar huis koffie drinken samen, dan laten zien hoe de magnetron werkt in haar eigen huis, toen moest ik haar alleen laten van de leiding, hup hond uitlaten, eten, even bijkomen en dan hoppa mijn tante weer ophalen, en er moest nog meer bagage mee terug...hahahahaha woehaaaaaaaaaaa ik begrijp het wel hoor...daarna ons melden bij de receptie...koffie gehaald en buiten gaan zitten en alle papieren invullen, evalueren na de paar uurtjes die ze in vrijheid heeft mogen beleven en daarna melden bij de afdeling waar ze vertoeft...einde...ik was "bekaf"  :Wink:  volgende week dinsdag en donderdag volgt hetzelfde patroon........goedenmorgen Nederland en Belgie....
gaat het goed met jullie? de Tour de France is bijna afgelopen...het is mooi, maar erg zwaar voor de renners...ik wens ze succes...

met mij gaat het goed verder...Liefs van mij Elisa... :Embarrassment:  :Cool:  dag lieve vrienden...prettig weekend....

----------


## Raimun

Hallo bezig bijtje Elisabeth ...
voor jou ook 'n gezellig ( rustig ? ) week-end .

Het zonnetje is volop van de partij ( soms iets teveel zelfs  :Cool:  )
Zeker hier in Oost-Limburg , bij momenten over de 30° ..pffff...
Maar ja , in het " bronsgroen eikenhout " is er overal schaduw à volonté !!  :Embarrassment: 

Dit week-end 21 juli ( Nationale feestdag ! ) wordt hier de ""fakkel"" doorgegeven !!  :Smile: 
Pa gaat met pensioen en zoonlief neemt de zaak over !!  :Cool: 
Blijkbaar is hij in z'n examen geslaagd...en mag z'n hele kennis nu aan de praktijk gaan toetsen  :Cool: 

Het zal met de nodige luister..enz.. natuurlijk gepaard gaan ..!! ..alhoewel !! 
of de modale Belg er even warm voor loopt en of van wakker ligt is 'n andere vraag !! 

Op dat punt verschillen wij wel van onze Noorderburen ...vermoed ik .
Of..!!..kijken wij de kat uit de boom ??..wie zal het zeggen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Wij zingen wel ( zij die het nog kennen toch ( sic ! ) ) "" O Dierbaar België ... ""....
maar of dat kan tippen aan :: "" Oranje Boven !! "" ..da's de vraag natuurlijk !! 

Nu ik dit schrijf bekruipt mij de vraag : ..ben ik Koningsgezind ??..of raakt het mijn kouwe kleren niet ??

Ik ga 'n paar dagen vissen ..tussendoor heb ik dan wel tijd om mij met dit vraagstuk bezig te houden .
Krijg ik het evenwel niet opgelost , zal ik in de toekomst wel ondervinden of " de vlag de lading dekt "... :Wink: 

In ieder geval :..houdt het koel en rustig , de volgende dagen ..ook in Nederland...  :Cool: 

" Voor niets gaat de zon op !! "" ..beterkoop kan je het niet hebben !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimunneke..... :Wink:  dank voor je leuke mail hierboven.....hahahahahaha

Wat leuk dat je gaat vissen...hele fijne visdagen, veel plezier gewenst en lekker relaxen...hopelijk bijten de vissen en anders ga je maar naar het visrestaurant om wat vis te peuzelen (opeten)... :Embarrassment: ...zet een zonnehoed op anders krijg je last van een zonnesteek....

in Belgie is het Feest zondag...ik wens alle inwoners van Belgie een prachtige zonnige dag toe...Proost: op het nieuwe Koningskoppel...Philip en Mathilde... :Wink:  ik zal wel een stukje zien op de tv....

hoe ik mij voel? ik was bij de dokter gisteren...een prachtige bloeddruk die ik lang niet gehad hebt...mijn hartslag gaat wat te snel, ik voel mij gejaagd, maar ik kreeg een papier mee voor bloedonderzoek...binnenkort maar eens gaan en zien hoe het is...geen zorgen voor de dag van morgen...en stress hebben we allemaal toch? dat hoort bij dit leven!  :Smile:  heeft iemand anders nog wat te melden? NEEN? oke...tot de volgende keer...

Liefs van Beppie en een goede week gewenst...let op met de warmte...(tropische temperaturen) byeeeeee leuk weekend!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Vandaag voel ik mij ontevreden over mijn gewicht
Was ik eerst blij dat ik eindelijk wat dikker werd nu voel ik me te dik
Volgens BMI heb ik een gezond gewicht voor mijn lengte en bewicht
Maar ik voel toch dat het niet goed zit
Te veel vet op mijn buik als ik in de spiegel kijk vanopzij (en profile) dan lijkt het of ik zwanger ben
En ook voel ik dat mijn knieen problemen hebben met dit gewicht
Dusnhet lijkt me niet kloppen dat bmi gedoe en ik ga dus proberen om wat af te vallen maar 
Ook ben ik bang dat het heeeel moeilijk zal gaan
Altijd woog ik net 49 en of hoogstens 52 kilo. Nu weeg ik netzoveel als na mijn eerste zwangerschap toen was ik 13 kilo aangekomen
Nu weeg ik 62. En voel me niet fit met dit gewicht
Heb een boek van sonja bakker gehaald in de bieb. Ga het eerst maar eens lezen nu

Groetjes. Aan iedereen fijne dag

----------


## jolanda27

Goedemiddag een ieders. Ik voel mij wel relaxt, om met het thema te beginnen.  :Big Grin: 
Ben lekker op vakantie geweest, een weekje Nederland. We hebben prachtig weer gehad. Genoten, dagje zee, Haarlem, Dordrecht, Den Haag aangedaan. Diverse musea bezocht, en lekker gegeten. Wat wil een mens nog meer.  :Embarrassment:  
De vakantie zit er bijna op. Ik ben aan het schilderen geslagen. Nu heb ik nog geen verplichtingen, dus lekker aan de gang. 
Hoe is het met jullie allemaal, ook nog weggeweest? Het weer is prachtig, fijn voor de mensen die in Nederland verblijven of op een camping.  :Big Grin: 
Iedereen, geniet nog van de mooie dagen en voor degene die de vakantie nog tegoed hebben, heel veel plezier.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedemorgen lieve Jolanda.... :Cool:  wat heerlijk dat je zo'n fijne vakantie week hebt gehad in Nederland...er valt genoeg moois te bewonderen in musea e.d. je hebt ook wel prachtige plaatsen bezocht, goed zo...en hou nu nog even je relaxte gevoel vast...ik gun het je meid... :Smile:  Liefsssssssss 

Hoe ik mij voel? daar ga ik het nu niet over hebben... :Stick Out Tongue: 

straks ga ik even een wandeling maken in een bos met mijn goede vriend/buurman die aan de overkant vd straat woont...Bhody mee die kan ook wel een leuk uitje gebruiken....vanmiddag ga ik naar mijn ouders toe....
prettige dag verder voor degenen die dit lezen...de zon doet gezellig aan, ik ben blij dat de temperaturen gaan dalen, het is te warm...sterkte allemaal met jullie gezondheid, pluk de dag...dikke knuffel van Elisa  :Wink: 

Raimun: Heb je leuke visdagen gehad enz...nog wat gevangen? (VIS)  :Embarrassment:  heb het goed....

----------


## Raimun

> Goedemorgen lieve Jolanda.... wat heerlijk dat je zo'n fijne vakantie week hebt gehad in Nederland...er valt genoeg moois te bewonderen in musea e.d. je hebt ook wel prachtige plaatsen bezocht, goed zo...en hou nu nog even je relaxte gevoel vast...ik gun het je meid... Liefsssssssss 
> 
> Hoe ik mij voel? daar ga ik het nu niet over hebben...
> 
> straks ga ik even een wandeling maken in een bos met mijn goede vriend/buurman die aan de overkant vd straat woont...Bhody mee die kan ook wel een leuk uitje gebruiken....vanmiddag ga ik naar mijn ouders toe....
> prettige dag verder voor degenen die dit lezen...de zon doet gezellig aan, ik ben blij dat de temperaturen gaan dalen, het is te warm...sterkte allemaal met jullie gezondheid, pluk de dag...dikke knuffel van Elisa 
> 
> Raimun: Heb je leuke visdagen gehad enz...nog wat gevangen? (VIS)  heb het goed....


_Hoi...
ik heb zelfs 'n aprilvis gevangen , maar die had duidelijk 'n zonnesteek_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Raimun....wat ben je weer lekker duidelijk!!!  :Wink:  een april?vis gevangen...ach mon dieu dan was het een grapje...ha,ha...
gezellige dag...daggggggg

----------


## anMa

Beetje suf beetje erg suf 
Te warm om goed te slapen n paar korte nachtjes gehad van 4 uur en er was n feest in de straat tot half 4

Maar Vannacht heb ik t ingehaald heb gewoon in coma gelegennlijkt t wel
Ga snel n kop koffie pakken 
Dag allemaal

----------


## anMa

Verdriet want het lieve zwarte katje van mijn buurvrouw vriendin is gisteren dood gevonden en was gewond waarschijnlijk doodgebeten door n hond
We hebben haar begraven en erg gehuild dat zon beestje op die manier aan zn eind komt is zo erg ze was zo lief en te goed van vertrouwen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa: Goh wat verschrikkelijk voor de poes/kat....ja deze dingen gebeuren af en toe maar het is een ramp..... :Frown:  het is zo triest, ook als ze door een verkeersongeluk om het leven komen...de meeste poesen mogen heerlijk rondstruinen en spelen, en soms lopen ze groot gevaar!!! ik wens jou en je vriendin die naast je woont heel veel sterkte...het is een "groot gemis" zo'n lief huisdier die je elke dag even ziet en kan aaien en vertroetelen...heel veel goeds....
Liefs en een dikke knuffel van mij...Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Zo, daar ben ik weer. De reden dat ik hier niet veel aanwezig ben is omdat ik druk aan het schilderen ben. Deze maand heb ik nog geen verplichtingen en vandaar dat ik hard aan het werk ben. Yes.  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:  Probleem is als je eenmaal achter het internet zit dat de tijd voorbij vliegt. 
@ Elisabeth, ik hoop dat jij je goed voelt. De grootste hitte is weer verdwenen, dat zal een stuk plezieriger slapen. Hoewel het een fantastische zomer is geweest, fijn voor de mensen die in Nederland verbleven. (waarvan ik er een was!) 
Ik wens jou een heel fijn weekend, liefs.
@ Anma, wat naar. Net wat Elisabeth zegt, soms gebeuren dit soort vreselijke ongelukken met poezen. Daar draait je maag van om. Sterkte meid ermee, zeker voor je vriendin/buurvrouw.
@ Ha, ha grappig Raimun, een april vis met een zonnesteek. Op dit moment lijkt het mij ook heerlijk visweer. Veel plezier nog.
Iedereen een heel fijn weekend, groetjes.  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Hallo jolanda
Schilderen. Heb dat ook weleens gedaan
Een heerlijke bezigheid. Ik wens je veel inspiratie toe
Op dit moment schilder ik ff niet heb t te druk met de moestuin
Maar in de herfst vast wel weer
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

Hallo lieve digitale vrienden,
hier ben ik heel even, er zijn een aantal redenen waarom ik hier niet meer ben, of bijna niet meer.
Ik heb jullie echt heel erg gemist, maar ben daar nu vanaf gekickt om altijd met MC de dag te beginnen, ik heb het in het begin daar heel moeilijk mee gehad en moest weer een andere dagstart uitvinden.
reden 1; totaal geen privacy hier meer, alles wat ik tik (of 1 van mn vrienden wordt in die profielen zichtbaar, ik voel me hier dus niet meer ""anoniem""
2; door de ruimte kon ik andere dingen gaan doen en ben nu een druk bezet baasje in mantelzorgen voor 2 ouderen en werk nu ook als vrijwilliger in een hospice (wat overigens fantastisch werk is)
Maar de grootste reden is het gebrek aan privacy, ik heb hier in het begin direct voor aan de bel getrokken, en heb antwoord van Leontien gekregen dat ze daar, spijtig genoeg, niets aan kan veranderen...dat kan niet uit dit ""programma""
Ik denk er sterk over om mijn account te laten verwijderen, inloggen als gast kan dan altijd nog.
MAAR ik ben jullie nog niet vergeten,
LIEVE
Luuss
Agnes
Syl
Chris
Elisa
Gossie
Jolanda
Neetje
Sus
Raimun
anma
Ik hoop dat het goed met jullie gaat en dat jullie het hier nog wel erg leuk vinden, 
ik kom heus nog wel eens tevoorschijn, maar ik leg me niet meer vast hier daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag

o ja, hoe ik me voel; heel erg goed!!

----------


## anMa

Veel succes en plezier sietske
Groetjes

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske, wat fijn om te vernemen dat het goed met je gaat. Zo te horen heb je je draai gevonden. 
In een hospice werken, dat was een wens van jou. Je bent best wel druk met vrijwilligerswerk. Ik vind het mooi dat jij dit allemaal doet. Ik wens jou daarin heel veel plezier, voldoening en uitdaging.  :Wink:  Alle goeds voor jou en natuurlijk hopen we af en toe nog eens wat van je te horen. (ik snap het helemaal!) Dikke knuffel.  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 
@ Anma, wat leuk dat jij ook schildert. Wat schilder jij graag? En welk medium gebruik jij het liefst? Veel inspiratie gewenst.
@ Ha Elisabeth, hoe gaat het met je tante nu ze thuis is? Gaat het de goede kant uit?
Jijzelf ook druk met van alles? Wens je heel veel positieve energie toe.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 
@ Raimun, hoe gaat het met jou? Fijne zomer gehad?

Ik voel mij wat moe (weinig geslapen, tja, zo gaat dat af en toe) maar verder goed. 
Fijne dag iedereen.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## witkop

Beetje dubbel,alles begint op zijn plek te vallen
Onze raiza,onze lieve hond,die heeft het gevecht verloren
Na meer als een jaar

Nu loopt er keela rond
De vreugde en het verdriet mengen zich

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ik ben het helemaal met je eens.....de site is giga veranderd en privacy ho maar!!! ik vindt het een slechte zaak, wellicht zijn er redenen om veranderingen aan te brengen/door te voeren als er zoveel leden zijn, maar voor "ons clubje" is dat niet goed!!! gelukkig heb ik af en toe contact met je....facebook/hyves/twitter daar doe ik niet aan mee, ik heb genoeg te doen eigenlijk en dit forum vond ik heel levendig en meelevend...maar het zij zo.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Jolanda je vraag over mijn tante: het is bijzonder dat mijn tante zo opgeknapt is na een grote bloeding in haar hoofd sinds 15 mei...gisterochtend hebben mijn zus en ik haar opgehaald met 2 auto's...haha..handig voor de bagage...de tijd zal leren hoe het met haar gaat....ze is wel heel erg blij maar ze moet het eerst maar eens verwerken wat er allemaal gebeurd is....met mij gaat het redelijk, door de laatste maanden zo intensief mij bekommerd te hebben over familie is mij niet in de koude kleren gaan zitten, de vermoeidheid komt eruit...ook mijn prive leven komt niet op gang, jammer, een leuke partner had mij vleugels kunnen geven maar ik geloof er niet meer in!....en vanmorgen heb ik woorden gehad met de buurvrouw, wat een "Teletubbie" zeg....pffffffffffffffff  :Mad:  (die mensen die pas naast mij wonen en die al zoveel stompzinnige dingen doen) zoals laatst toen ik de brandweer moest bellen omdat de gasfles lekte op het balkon pal naast mijn tussenscherm....tja.....ik erger mij en vanmorgen ging ik een beetje "los" hahaha...ik had de sportkleren al aan dus kon ik gelijk afkoelen in de sportschool....ja,ja,....dus nee ik zit niet lekker in mijn vel, maar enfin dat komt wel weer....voor nu wens ik jullie een goede week verder...

Liefs van Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jammer dat iedereen verdwijnt naar facebook etc...ook hier kan het best goed vertoeven zijn "onder elkaar"....
mijn zieleroerselen vertel ik nooit in het openbaar dus we houden het wat luchtiger, maar af en toe wat mopperen is zalig toch? ook op medicity....ik mis "ENORM" mijn vaste vrienden hier....we konden met elkaar meeleven en dat was fijn en goed!!!! juist de onbenullige dingen zoals wat eet ik vandaag en heb je iets leuks gekocht of het dierenhoekje vond ik toch plesant!!!
ik kan alleen maar zeggen: heb je partner lief en je kinderen en sterkte met je gezondheid...nog iemand ongewenst zwanger geworden? haha (grapje) lalalalalalalala...moet even want het is zaterdag...ik moet nog een plan maken voor vandaag....doegie
Dikke knuffel voor jullie... :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Raimun...he gezellig dat jij er nog bent... :Embarrassment: 

Gistermiddag ben ik met mijn jongste zusje naar de kermis gegaan...lekker rondslenteren, de mediamarkt ingedoken en daarna neergeploft bij een favoriet terras van mij....heerlijke muziek kwam er uit de speakers van de ronddraaiende toestellen en de botsauto's...echte meezingers soms en we vermaakten ons kostelijk door te luisteren en de mensen te bekijken, echt knus...de lunch werd eerst koffie en daarna een grote bel met Rose en stokbrood met kruidenboter  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: , en zo vertoefden we er langere tijd...even genieten van een andere omgeving....daarna nog de Douglas ingedoken en mijn zusje kocht er een zalige geur!!! ze had al een jaar lang een cadeaubon in te tas en ik zei dat het tijd werd om die is te gaan besteden...de bon dekt niet alle kosten maar het werd een verrukkelijke geur, die zij uitzocht!!! hmm was ook wel iets voor mij, maar het klokje tikte verder en dan gaan de winkels dicht...ik kon mijn bedje niet uitkomen maar nu doe ik rustig aan, het is immer zondag....
prettige dag voor wie dit leest....

Liefs Elisa... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Hallo
Jolanda. Shilderen doe ik met vlagen soms 2 of 3 schilderijen achter elkaar en dan weer 2 jaar niet
Als ik schilder zijn het vaak bloemen en tuinen met bloemen ook heb ik weleens n huisje in de duinen met strand en mensen met n hond en in de lucht een lichtballon gemaakt maar de ballon was niet zo goed gelukt en de zee ach ja ik ben tenslotte een amateurtje

Belangrijkste is dat ik ervan geniet

En facebook heb ik opgezegd. Ik heb er niet veel aan dan kost het soms wel meer dN n uur voor je er klaar mee bent

Zonde van de tijd en hier is het gezelliger

De afgelopen week was niet zo goed voor mij
Ik was wat slap en soms duizelig en gisteren had ik na n jaar weer eens sterretjes van migraine voor mn ogen
Heb mij te druk gemaakt de laatste tijd
De buren en de poes en in combinatie met de warmte
Het kan niet aan de tekenbeet liggen want het bloedonderzoek was goed
Gewoon even pas op de plaats maken en wat rustiger doen
Fijne dag allemaal

----------


## jolanda27

Ik mis ook wel een beetje het vertrouwde gevoel hier. Net wat je zegt Elisabeth. 
Maar we doen ons best om af en toe voorbij te "fietsen". Ben nog steeds druk aan het schilderen. Ik ben de lapjeskat van mijn dochter aan het schilderen, een cadeau voor haar. 
@ Elisabeth, zo te horen heb jij je goed vermaakt met je jongste zus. Leuk. Dat heeft een mens nodig, lekker afleiding. 
Het is perfect weer voor de kermis, niet te heet. Lekker oliebollen gegeten?
Nu weer even bijkomen. Dag lieverd.  :Smile: 
@ Anma, leuk zeg wat je schildert. Jezelf niet afkraken hoor. Er is niks mis met een amateurschilder. Ze maken ook heel mooi werk, en een proffesionele kunstenaar wil niet zeggen dat dat altijd beter is. (ik schop nu vast tegen heilige huisjes)
Wist je dat dat heel goed is om je hoofd leeg te maken. Misschien is dat net nu wat je nodig hebt. Aangezien ik lees dat het niet zo lekker met je gaat.
Schilderen is een hele goede manier van ontspannen. 
Beterschap Anma, goed idee, een pas op de plaats maken. 

O ja, hoe voel ik me, goed.  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Iedereen een hele fijne zondag nog, doei.

----------


## christel1

Vandaag voel ik me nog goed, morgen ga ik al zenuwachtig zijn, ben ik nu ook al voor mijn ziekenhuisopname op dinsdagochtend, operatie hallux valgus linker dikke teen. Dus ja de spanning slaat al toe..... Voel er me nu ecnt niet meer gerust in se :-( heb eens zitten kijken op you tube en het ziet er echt niet aangenaam uit om de operatie te ondergaan maar daarna zal ik wel blij zijn dat het achter de rug is. Gisteren naar een BBQ geweest, was heel leuk, slapen daarna wel minder, ben maar om 5 uur deze ochtend in mijn bed gekropen, dan begon mijn medicatie maar eerst te werken, dus echt niet uitgerust. Na de operatie ga ik revalideren bij mijn ventje, ja mag ook niet steunen gedurende 14 dagen op mijn voet dus dat wordt echt behelpen, dus voor degenen die willen, steek gerust een kaarsje aan dinsdagochtend, rond 11 uur zal ik wel in het OK liggen met een opengesneden teen :-( maar denk dan maar dat het voor een goed doel is :-) kissies iedereen en tot na de operatie teen.

----------


## anMa

Christel. Heel veel sterkte gewenst
Ik vind je wel moedig dat je het toch laat doen
Groetjes

----------


## Raimun

@ christel ....
de kaarsen staan al klaar .. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel....ik lees nu pas je verhaaltje...lieve schat , WIJ vrienden leven met je mee...goed zo Raimun, we gaan een kaars branden voor onze dappere vrijpostige lieve Christel...hou je haaks lieverd...heel veel sterkte en een dikke knuffel  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Christel...mijn gedachten gaan even naar je uit....misschien kun je van de week met de laptop op je buik nog wat lezen of misschien wel iets schrijven, niet omdat het moet, maar omdat jij ons wel iets laat horen hoe het met je gegaan is...ik ben zeer benieuwd...Sterkte met de revalidatie lieverd en met de pijn, ik hoop dat je genoeg medicatie er voor krijgt....voorzichtig met ,lopen met krukken of anders en ergens tegen aan stoten....Liefs en een knuffel van Elisa... :Big Grin: 

ik heb vandaag geen verplichting...maandag en dinsdagmiddag ging ik met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis in Zwolle...het nieuwe ziekenhuis, wel even wennen hoor....het ziet er prachtig en klinisch uit...ik hield meer van de 2 oude ziekenhuizen  :Wink:  tja zo ben ik...straks ga ik iets voor mijzelf doen, dat wil zeggen, de sportschool in....ik wordt te vadsig, dus moet ik minder snoepen en bewegen neem ik nu ook weer meer tijd voor nu dat kan....leuk....fijne dag allemaal...
dag lieve Suske...succes met alles en met je gezin en je gezondheid....Liefs.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig weer wat beter niet meer zo slap en duizelig
Weet niet wat t is geweest
Vannacht sliep ik pas om 3 uur teveel suiker gegeten s avonds. Chocola en ijsje en glas cola 
Ja dan vraag ik erom. Stom !

----------


## christel1

Ben al ontsnapt uit het ziekenhuis se, ben al thuis bij ons ventje. Momenteel heb ik nog geen pijn, ze hebben een kuitblock of zoiets gezet en alles voelt nog wat verdoofd aan, dus dat is heel goed voor mij. De andere pijnmedicatie neem ik ook al, 3 tramadols en 3 dafalgans per dag en de pijn er zeker niet laten doorkomen dat is het beste volgens de orthopedist. De wonde ziet er netjes uit en de teen staat al mooi recht, nu kwestie van genezen en revalideren en alles rustig aan te doen maar ja mij kennende loop ik wolgend week al te springen, nee nee, blijf hier tot 1 september voor ik terug naar mijn kroost ga thuis, ze zijn oud genoeg om zichzelf eens te behelpen en onze puber kan ook een handje toesteken bij mij thuis. Heb in dat 5 sterrenhotel (ziekenhuis) wel 24 uur geen eten gekregen, deze morgen lag ik er bijna bij, was blij dat ik mijn ontbijt zag, alhoewel, het was niet echt lekker, ik eet geen kaas 's morgens en drink ook geen koffie maar nu kon ik hem wel gebruiken. 
Zal nog wel wat schrijven hoe de revalidatie en de genezing verder verlopen. Straks wat slapen, kreeg mijn slaapmeds ook niet, dus heel de nacht niet geslapen pfff niet leuk dus, nog nooit meegemaakt maar ja voor alles moet er een 1ste keer zijn. 
Dikke knuffel iedereen

----------


## anMa

Christel
Blij dat het achter de rug is 
En thuismkun je toch het lekkerst eten niet waar?
Sterkte en groetjes

----------


## christel1

Dank u AnMa, ja ik ben heel blij dat het achter de rug is en ja thuis kan je het beste eten. Gisteren heb ik echt terug krachten moeten opdoen, voelde me echt zo flauw als een vod, tussen veel gesnoept en andere zaken gegeten natuurlijk en 's avonds lag ik al om 9 uur in dromenland en ben deze ochtend om half 7 wakker geworden om te plassen, dat was minder leuk want ben eigenlijk nog wel moe, zal straks wel een middagdutje doen. 
Al bij al valt de pijn dik mee, ik loop zelfs op mijn voet en ik voel een beetje pijn, heb een dafalgan genomen maar dat is het dan ook. Gisteren waren we wel naar de kringloop gegaan, had daar een toiletstoel gezien voor boven omdat we boven geen toilet hebben leek me dat wel handig want als ik midden in de nacht op 1 been de trap afmoet is dat nu ook maar gevaarlijk en er was echt niks aan, proper, geen vlekje op en nieuwe pot :-) voor 25 euro en is altijd gemakkelijk boven als je geen badkamer hebt. Terug naar de ouwe tijd met mij se. Nu is ons ventje naar de winkel, hopelijk is hij niet verloren gereden want hij blijft nu wel heel lang weg :-(.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel....hoi lieverd fijn om weer op de hoogte te zijn van jou gezondheid na de operatie. :Embarrassment: ..pff toch ingrijpend zoiets...het klinkt fantastisch dat je teen "goed" staat, mooi zo...geen eten gekregen behalve een yoghurtje...grrrrrrrr te gek voor woorden meid, met al die medicijnen moet er toch wel gezond eten in je buikje!!! op zijn minst wat lekkere broodjes... :Stick Out Tongue:  ziek zijn is "topsport" !!! je hebt een "block" gekregen, wat bedoel je daar precies mee...ondersteuning of???? 3 tramadols op een dag is best heftig (morfineachtig) dafalgan ken ik niet, maar fijn dat alles goed helpt en de pijn onder "controle" is, een pak van je hart....mooi zo, laat het maar zo blijven....

een po-stoel gekocht bij de Kringloop....hartstikke handig Christel, echt Super...nee vooral niet 's nachts traplopen, levensgevaarlijk meid....gebruik dat ding goed, deze kun je altijd gebruiken bij ziekte enz...fijn dat je bij je mannetje bent, laat je verwennen, en doe niet "eigenwijs" om teveel erop te lopen als het niet mag, anders krijg je van mij op je donder!!!  :Wink:  woehaaaaaaaaa...VOORZICHTIG....en wat jou kinderen betreft, neem je rust bij je man, als je thuis in je eigen woning bent dan hang je al gelijk de keukenprinses uit en dat kan echt niet...laat de kinderen maar voor "JOU" zorgen.... :Embarrassment: 

goed rusten en been omhoog denk ik...dag kanjer....veel beterschap en sterkte, ik leef met je mee....
Liefs en een dikke knuffel van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Dank u Elisabeth, ja een yoghourtje dat is echt geen eten voor mij hoor, zeker niet, je moet al van middernacht nuchter zijn, je mag niet drinken of eten meer en dan krijg je je operatie in de voormiddag en krijg je ' s avonds om 20 uur zoiets stoms te eten ? Voor mij is dat echt een straf na een operatie niet mogen eten terwijl ik thuis makkelijk een dag zonder eten kan hoor, zonder problemen maar dan is het niet van moeten :-) en ik denk dat ze echt iets in dat spul doen waarmee ze je narcose geven :-(, na elke narcose heb ik echt megahonger en dan krijg je niks ? Maar goed, mijn zoon had wel wat binnengesmokkeld van koekjes hoor en ik neem altijd zelf mijn drinken mee hoor, flesjes water in mijn nachttafeltje want als je aan de verpleging iets vraagt dan krijg je toch niks, dus liever voorkomen. 
En ja als ik honger en dorst heb dan doe ik echt lastiger dan wanneer als ik pijn heb, raar maar waar. En nu had ik geen pijn en kwamen ze om de 2 uur een flesje paracetamol aanhangen maar eten ??? Nee hoor en 's ochtends voor het vertrek kreeg ik nog iets anders van pijnstilling, zou zwaarder geweest zijn en niet goed voor de maag ? Hallo je gieten het wel rechtstreeks in mijn bloed ? Hoe kan ik dan maagproblemen krijgen ? 
Ja dat kuitblock is een soort extra verdoving voor het onderbeen na een operatie in de voet of enkel of onderbeen zodat je daarna minder pijn hebt en het wordt ook in de knieholte gegeven. Daar gaan ze de zenuwen opzoeken die naar je voet lopen en daar zetten ze dan een soort epidurale verdoving in zodat je na de operatie niks voelt van pijn. Heb nu zelfs nog niet echt pijn, wel een vervelend gevoel maar niet echt pijn pijn. Dus dat valt wel eventjes mee, ja soms moet mijn gips een half uurtje uit omdat mijn voet gezwollen staat maar verder gaat het prima hoor. En ik kan zelf mijn wonde verzorgen en ook mijn heparinespuitjes zetten in mijn buik. Die ziet ondertussen wel al serieus blauw maar dat is niet erg hoor, dat wordt daarna wel groen en geel en terug mooi roze. 
Ja die po-stoel is wel handig hoor op de kamer, nu hoef ik niet naar beneden als ik hoef te plassen 's nachts, meestal onder de morgen hoor en ons ventje neemt die 's ochtends dan netjes mee naar beneden om uit te kieperen en we hadden direct een 2de po voor 1 euro erbij gekocht dus staat er altijd iets klaar boven en verder ja, zetel liggen, eens naar de tuin gaan kijken, wat prutsen op mijn pc en me doodvervelen... Ik heb geen zittend gat dus dat is echt vervelend voor mij om hier zo neer te liggen. Veel tv kijken, alles opnemen wat ik kan en er later naar kijken. Nu eventjes douchen met een zak rond mijn been en een tuinstoel in de douche, het is plakkerig buiten ook al regent het een beetje. Niet echt gezellig dus, liever zonnig en warm, zelfs met een gips aan. 
Nog een fijne avond iedereen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Christel, hallo Patiente... :Wink: ...haha, wat een gedoe he allemaal voor je teen en been.... bedankt voor je lange mail hierboven, "NU" begrijp ik wat je bedoeld met de kuitblock...
niet eten is akelig, waardeloos, ik hoop dat je nu lekker verwent wordt en lekker geniet van het eten...als je ziek bent moet het nog lekkerder zijn en een beetje gezond toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar lekkere Friten smaken ook zalig af en toe met veel mayonaise...hihi...
handig wat je zegt over die flesjes water, dat vindt ikzelf ook het handigst en het makkelijkst....het liefst nog met een buigbaar rietje erin want als ik aan de waterfles drink dan sodemietert er wel eens wat langs...haha, dus nu drink ik altijd met een rietje, dan knip ik er aan de onderkant een stukje af en dan past het precies in een half liter flesje..handig voor op de sportschool, in de auto etc...anders zit er ook allemaal lipstick op die ik veel gebruik dus lang leve de rietjes!!!  :Wink: 

dus je hebt er al een 2e po bij....ach do liebe wat handig toch weer....meid meid...je hebt geen zitkont...NEE dat geloof ik graag ik soms ook helemaal niet, maar je "moet" voorzichtig zijn, dus neem jezelf in acht lieverd...zo'n operatie is niet voor niets geweest, dus zeuren mag, maar niet teveel erop lopen...is je voet gezwollen? oeps dat is niet prettig....dus pootje omhoog, en veel water drinken, en tomaten eten en selderie of peterselie dit schijnt ook vocht afdrijvend te zijn....knap dat je zelf kan prikken in je buikie...handig hoor....voorzichtig in de douche met je wassen etc....niet overdrijven he?  :Embarrassment:  het kan glad worden maar enfin dat heb je vast al wel een beetje gevoeld...brrrr best wel eng..... :Big Grin:  zeg lieve Christel....ik wens jou een goede rustige dag toe...tv kijken, slapen, bellen, mailen, en niet te gek doen...dag schattie....

Liefs van Elisa  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij wisselvallig....van doodmoe naar moe en soms somber......ik moet nuchter bloedprikken, ik heb die lijst al een tijdje in huis..ik dacht: dat doe ik vandaag, maar ik zag op het formulier dat je dan al vanaf 22.00 uur 's avonds nuchter moet wezen...haha, en laat ik nou net zin hebben gehad in een Rum-Cola in de hoop dat ik dan iets beter kon slapen....ook een chocoladetoetje ging er prima in en 's middags een grote mergpijp omdat ik plotseling onwel werd....als je er dan iets van suiker inpropt dan gaat het beter....ik had helaas geen bananen in huis want dat was ook goed geweest.( Tip van een Duitse arts)..maar enfin, ik graai dat ding uit de koelkast, ga op de bank zitten en effe liggen, daarna weer oke, en kon ik weer een klusje doen in huis... :Stick Out Tongue:  vandaag of morgen die assistente ff bellen of dat echt zo streng moet....ik kan niet buiten mijn water...tja ook voor mij geldt...niet zeuren.... :Embarrassment:  verder ben ik mijn huis goed aan het poetsen maar omdat ik zo weinig energie heb doe ik elke dag iets....
met mijn tante gaat het goed na omstandigheden...ze is nu al 14 dagen in huis, het lijkt wel of "al" mijn vermoeidheid er nu uit komt...als ik dat erg heb dan doe ik de voordeur niet open en neem ook de telefoon niet meer op..."rust" voor deze vrouw, maar op een goede en gezonde manier he....misschien moet ik de buurman van de overkant vd straat bellen om vanmiddag maar eens te gaan wandelen....hmmm ff over nadenken....dag lieve vrienden...een prettige goede dag gewenst zonder al te veel pijn of problemen of anders....
Liefs van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## jolanda27

Goedemiddag iedereen,
@ Christel, er is weer heel wat gebeurt lees ik. Fijn dat de operatie achter de rug is. En nu, op naar herstel. Net wat Elisabeth zegt, rustig aan, je tijd nemen en niets overhaasten. Ik wens jou ook heel veel beterschap toe. En als je straks weer thuis komt, laat je je kids je maar eens lekker verwennen. (benieuwd of jou dat lukt)  :Wink:  
Jeminee, wat een medicatie kun jij verdragen, ik zou bewusteloos op bed liggen denk ik. En mijn maag zou ook van streek zijn. Maar ja, soms is dit gewoon noodzakelijk. Dus dan kan het niet anders. 
@ Ha Elisabeth, ik lees dat je de strijd aangaat tegen de "lovehandels" ha, ha. Dat kennen we allemaal. Succes meid, knap dat je het oppakt. In ieder geval is het goed voor je lijf en leden, rust roest zeiden ze vroeger. Gelukkig heb je Bhody ook, die zorgt ook voor de nodige beweging.  :Wink: 
Ik heb afgelopen weekend het hondje van mijn vriendin hier gehad, ook gezellig. Een lease-hond zei iemand, grappig. 
Heb een fijne week en geniet van het leven.  :Embarrassment: 
@ Anma, fijn dat jij je ook weer wat beter voelt. Inderdaad kun je je van suiker beroerd voelen. Sinds ik dat gereduceerd heb voel ik mij écht veel beter. 
Het is in ieder geval veel beter voor je bloedsuiker (minder pieken). Jij ook een fijne week.  :Wink: 
@ Raimun, ik lees wel reacties, maar hoe gaat het nu met jou? Wens je ook een hele fijne week.  :Wink: 

Ik voel mij goed, afgelopen weekend het schilderij voor mijn dochter afgemaakt. Het is goed gelukt, ik ben voldaan.  :Big Grin:  Het is lang geleden dat ik zo intensief iets voor mezelf gedaan heb. Het voelt goed. Ik heb een fijn boek gelezen; De kracht van kwetsbaarheid van Brené Brown. Ik kan het iedereen aanbevelen.
Geweldig. Na deze reclame, ha, ha (voor een goed doel) ga ik weer aan de slag.

Iedereen een hele fijne dag, geniet van het leven. Je weet immers nooit wat er op je pad komt.  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Veel energie vandaag
Gisteren had mijn man me getrakteerd op n etentje bij de chinees 
Echt n leuke verrassing
Vandaag nog n klein beetje pijn aan mn stuitje. Das n gek verhaal....
Ging op de deksel van de wc bril zitten maar die is bol en HARD ik ging n beetje hard zitten en vlijmscherpe pijn in mn stuitje
Das nu 4 weken geleden en nu wordt t pas n beetje minder
Zo gek waar n mens zich aan kan bezeren. Dus iedereen ga niet op de deksel van de bril zitten
Ik deed t omdat ik n voetbadje wilde nemen in de badkamer...als ik nog ns n idee heb zal ik t eerst maar overleggen met mn man of t niet gevaarlijk is. Haha
Fijne dag allemaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: leuk om wat van je te lezen...ik ben blij voor jou dat het schilderij zo goed gelukt is, heel knap en wat heerlijk als je zulk talent hebt...een leasehond...haha, dat zeg ik ook altijd en een leasekind en andere dingen  :Smile:  fijn dat je zo goed intensief wat kon doen voor mijzelf...ik zal je tip onthouden van het boek, dank je hoor!

AnMa: wat heerlijk dat je man goed voor je zorgt en je verrast...een stuitje is een zeer gevoelig iets....een enkele keer overkomt mij dat ook nog wel eens, dan is een mens druk in de kop en heeft het niet meer in de gaten...prettig dat het nu wat afzakt...pffff groetjes...

Vandaag voel ik mij heel alleen....ik probeer hier even mijn zinnen te verzetten.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Ja soms kan men zich zelf eenzaam voelen in gezelschap
Maar dat ligt dan ook aan t gezelschap 
Alleen thuis kan zelfs aangenaam zijn
Maar gelukkig is er dit gezellige forum 
Iedereen een fijne dag gewenst

----------


## anMa

Kon ik weer eens niet naar de wc heb nu iets gekocht bij de tuinen voor je darmen 
Molkosan schijnt gezond te zijn
Ben alleen bang om iets in te nemen of te drinken wat ik niet ken
Strax krijg ik er diarree van 

Om te beginnen heb ik maar n beetje pakt ipv de volle dosis eetlepel heb ik t maar bij theelepel gehouden
Het doet wel iets ik voel heel erg gekriebel op mn tong na t opdrinken
Zou t ook zo gaan kriebelen in mn buik?
Wie het kent of gebruikt wat merken jullie van molkosan helpt t echt?

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, ik hoop dat je je vandaag minder eenzaam voelt. Soms kan het je overvallen, het is een naar gevoel. Probeer wat te gaan doen waar je energie van krijgt. Erop uit in de natuur, de lucht opsnuiven. Of zoek iemand op die jou op kan beuren, waardoor je er weer tegen aan kan.  :Wink: 
Heb een fijne dag vandaag. 
@ Anma, ik weet niet of dat helpt. De tips zul je ongetwijfeld zelf ook wel kennen, als goed drinken, vezelrijke voeding, genoeg bewegen. Succes. Hoe gaat het met je stuitje, al wat beter?
Ik voel mij gammel (de zoveelste slapeloze nacht). Maar niet getreurd, we gaan gewoon weer verder. 
Iedereen een hele fijne dag vandaag.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Molkosan schijnt wel goed te zijn, maar ik heb het "nooit" geprobeerd......ik begrijp je gevoel daarin...hahaha...dat zou ik ook doen...een klein theelepeltje mee beginnen want o wee, je darmen denken dan: wat komt er nu naar binnen glijden?  :Stick Out Tongue:  en zullen zeker een reactie geven...succes ermee...ps: ik woon al lang alleen, dus ik ben nog op zoek naar "Tarzan"  :Wink:  snap je? ( met vallen en opstaan  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) maar ik geef nog niet op...als je geen partner of kinderen hebt is alleen zijn soms een grote leegte...

mij helpt een appeltje...wandelen...vezelrijk eten...en ik had ook baat bij Gembersiroop...ik kocht een klein flesje bij de C1000 (Toko Lien) en deed een eetlepel door een groot glas thee, goed omroeren en rustig opdrinken., oftewel je ontlasting komt er zachter uit, dus dat kan prettig zijn in de tijd van harde ontlasting...een middel wat men altijd kan proberen tenzij iemand dat niet lust of anders.... :Embarrassment:  natuurlijk middelen durf ik wel aan... :Smile: 

Ik voel mij goed...de buurvrouw was gisteren jarig...nadat iedereen weg was ging ik er heen, ik had geen behoefte aan drukte, maar samen hadden we het knus en fijn...het werd heel laat... :Wink: 

Jolanda: niet kunnen slapen, sterkte meid, ook ik heb er veel last van... :Wink:  tegenwoordig ga ik 's middags maar een kleine siësta nemen...

Christel: Hoe is het met de patiente? wordt je nog wel goed verzorgd...schreeuw je al veel van ergenissen...ik hoop dat de pijn nog te harden is met de medicatie en dat je voorzichtig aan doet...knop omdraaien in de kop en dan moet de teen goed gaan helen....Sterkte maar weer....ik stuur je de zon toe met veel warmte....Liefssssss van Elisa  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve vrienden,

Gistermiddag tegen 15.30 uur of iets later liep ik naar mijn auto toe en tot mijn grote schrik zag ik dat de hele achterruit van de auto verbrijzeld was.... :Frown:  hoe kon dit nu weer gebeuren...ik was er zeer verdrietig om want er gebeurd soms zoveel, en je blijft maar betalen met al die ongein.... :Confused:  ik was compleet weer hyper...bellen naar de garage, naar de verzekering waar iets niet scheen te kloppen, op het laatst had ik 2 foons aan de oren...de verzekering die mij lang liet wachten terwijl ik alleen een vraag had, leuk op zo'n betaald nummer, ik kon wel gillen....woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Stick Out Tongue:  en aan de andere kant had ik een medewerker van mijn garage waar ik de auto had gekocht in april/mei de garage zou op mij wachten, ze gaan om 17.00 uur dicht, dus dat was echt tof...eerst heb ik een klein beetje glas geruimd van de straat en daarna kwamen 2 jongetjes vertellen dat ze een andere knul bij de auto hebben zien staan en dat die daarna heeeeeeeel hard is weggerend...oke...ik had geen tijd om er op door te gaan....ik spring in de auto, doe voorzichtig het portier dicht en rijdt heel zachtjes over de bulten onderweg die je allemaal tegen komt alvorens je bij de garage bent gearriveerd.... :Wink:  er reed een auto achter mij die flink wat afstand nam, nou dat zou ik ook doen...ha, ha, dat zou ik ook doen, een vreemd gezicht natuurlijk....bij de garage werd ik met alle egards behandeld....het was zalf op mijn wonde...hoe attent en lief....ik kreeg een andere auto mee, en de rest gingen ze zich maandag over ontfermen, zelfs de verzekering leggen ze contact mee want echt ik was compleet in de war....komt zelden voor, ja toen ik een bankoverval heb meegemaakt voelde ik mij ook rot, en toen mijn broer plotseling stierf, dan ben je in shock....

toen met de leenauto weer terug naar huis...een vriendin had soep aan de voordeur gehangen zag ik achteraf,  :Embarrassment:  en dat is zo lief....ik ging snel bij haar langs om te bedanken, en met een glas rode wijn en een sigaretje trok ik weer in model....'s avonds at ik dus soep.... :Smile:  ik voel mij niet vrolijk, maar "gelaten".....het weer is somber maar droog, de zon komt vast nog wel tevoorschijn.....nou lieve vrienden kom eens gezellig langs op ons forum.....
fijne dag voor allen...Liefs van Elisa  :Cool:

----------


## Raimun

@ Anma....iets wat je wel kent ......pruimen eten ..!!! is goed voor de vooruitgang van de achteruitgang !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Raimun

Elisabeth ...goede morgen  :Embarrassment:  
'n eenzame bui..heeft iedereen wel eens , het is natuurlijk geen prettig gevoel ..maar zoals ik jouw inschat raak je er vlug overheen .
Het lijkt me nogal een levendige buurt waar jij woont hé .. vol verrassingen !!..alhoewel niet altijd even prettig !! 
Op jouw auto hebben ze het blijkbaar gemunt ...en dat is frustrerend hé ...
Maar , hoe ze die soep aan jouw deur hangen ??.. moet je mij eens uitleggen , je kent mij hé ?..wat ik mij daarbij weer voorstel ,
ga ik nu niet over uitweiden ..haha..maar ....

Vandaag schijnt de zon ( hier toch ..)..trek er op uit met Body.. misschien kom je " Tarzan " wel tegen ..en dan kan jouw dag niet meer kapot !!
In ieder geval ..trek het je niet aan meiske !!...het leven is veel te mooi en de moeite om geleefd te worden ..zolang je je niet ' laat leven ' !! 

Fijne zonnige dag ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, echt zwaar ...... voor je.  :Frown:  Je hebt best veel pech gehad de laatste tijd en ik kan mij helemaal voorstellen dat je er de kluts van kwijt was.
Gelukkig zijn er ook nog aardige mensen om je heen die je er weer boven op helpen. Fijn dat een vriendin soep kwam brengen en je je verhaal ook even kwijt kon. 
Net wat Raimun zegt, er is wel veel te beleven bij jou in de buurt (maar niet leuk dit)  :Mad:  
Probeer het van je af te zetten, anders heb je jezelf ermee. Succes met de afhandeling van de hele rompslomp. 
Ik geef je een hele dikke weliswaar digitale knuffel en wens jou een goede dag vandaag.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun, dank voor je lange epistel, lief van jou....zaterdag was ik stuk, zondag heb ik de knop omgezet en met de politie gesproken...aangifte moet ik doen via de pc..oke, een mooie klus voor vandaag...
soep wat aan de deur hangt...hahahahaha...ja dat klinkt ook wel maf eigenlijk....dus de soep zat in een bakje met dekstel in een grote hangzak "aan" het handvat van de voordeur... :Big Grin:  staat los van eenzaamheid Raimun, zo makkelijk kun je dat niet zeggen!!! wellicht heb jij kinderen of een partner, maar enfin dan graaf ik niet dieper op in, want je bent geen prater hier, maar wel een goed en sterk mens die meeleeft met anderen en op jou manier geef je er een swing aan!!!  :Big Grin:  dank je want ik kan er zeker om lachen....eenzaam zijn in een huis vol mensen? jaaaaaaaaaaa dat ken ik en nog meer varianten...haha, we houden het gezellig!!!

Jolanda, hoi lieverd dank je wel, ik ben geen type wat erin blijft hangen...de knop is om en ik was gisteren in een "resolute" stemming...ik laat niet met mij sollen....haha, ook niet door mijn familie, en niet door sommige mannen, geen daters (voor relatie's e.d) maar zweters zul je bedoelen...schijnheiligen, mijn woede is gewekt, zielepoten die niet weten wat ze willen...maar oke we houden het positief vandaag.... :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  woehaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tijd voor leuke dingen, tijd voor mijzelf...
straks ga ik sporten en dan trek ik weer heerlijk in model...

Prettige dag en dank Raimun en Jolanda voor de belangstelling!...Liefsssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth
Jij bent dus de pechvogel wat een schrik als je zo bij de auto komt en dat dan ziet 
Hoe is t mogelijk dat anderen je dat aandoen 
Soms begrijp ik het echt niet hoe andere mensen erbij komen om zoiets te doen
Hopelijk krijg je snel een vergoeding van je verzekering en dat je maar snel over de schrik heenkomt
Sterkte ermee groetjes anMa

----------


## Raimun

Hoi Elisabeth ...ik zal jouw graafwerk 'n beetje verlichten ... :Embarrassment: 
Ik heb 3 kinderen en 6 kleinkinderen ..verder ben ik gelukkig gescheiden en overwegend 'n Einzelgänger ( door opgedane ervaringen ) 
en " als ze me missen , ben ik vissen " .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
grts..

----------


## jolanda27

> Hoi Elisabeth ...ik zal jouw graafwerk 'n beetje verlichten ...
> Ik heb 3 kinderen en 6 kleinkinderen ..verder ben ik gelukkig gescheiden en overwegend 'n Einzelgänger ( door opgedane ervaringen ) 
> en " als ze me missen , ben ik vissen " ..
> grts..


Zo kom je toch nog eens wat te weten.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jolanda27

@ Elisabeth, ik ben blij dat je weer in de plooi getrokken bent, zoals jij het zegt. 
Nu weer wat vitaminen opsnuiven, want het wordt weer mooi weer. Ik wens jou een hele goeie week toe.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 
En uiteraard wens ik alle anderen hier ook een hele goeie week.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Vandaag ben ik op controle geweest bij de orthopedist, alles ziet er prima uit, draadjes zijn verwijderd en ik kan terug normaal stappen, nog niet met volle kracht maar toch al heel goed. Mijn teen kan ik al goed bewegen, heb geen pijn, ja is wel gevoelig maar niet echt pijnlijk. Ja moest er nu iemand met zijn voet op mijn voet gaan staan dan krijgt hij of zij wel een klap hoor. Heb op 23 september een controle afspraak om te zien hoe het gaat met het genezingsproces en ja op 24 september wordt voet 2 gedaan, nu de rechter voet en als de linker ok is mag daar ook de pin uitgehaald worden maar dat zullen we dan maar weten. Ik wou dat hij het morgen al kunnen doen had eerlijk gezegd, geduld is ook mijn grootste gave niet. Nog 3 weekjes wachten tot ik terug genoeg kracht heb in mijn linker been want ja mijn spieren zijn wel wat weggesmolten door het dragen van de gips, niet constant maar toch, spieren gaan snel weg en ik heb al mega dunne beentjes, mijn vriend zijn pols is dikker dan mijn enkel. Dus heel mager. Op 24 september ben ik als 1ste aan de beurt, terug met een kuitblock zoals de andere en hopelijk met even weinig pijn, quasi niks na de operatie. Dat is natuurlijk afwachten maar de chirurg/orthopedist was heel tevreden toen hij me daar zag binnen stappen op mijn pantoffels, geen zicht natuurlijk maar liever dat dan nog een gips. En ja het lukt allemaal wel hoor. Ik ga dan terug wat revalideren bij mijn vriend en ik ga hem toch eens leren koken want dat lukt echt niet :-) dat ik daar ook mijn vlees, aardappelen en groenten heb want dat mis ik wel heel erg. En nu mag ik eindelijk terug in bad, heb het wel al stiekem gedaan hoor, mijn voet toch eens 5 minuten in zalig warm water gelegd gisteren maar nu mag het officieel, draadjes eruit en het litteken staat echt heel mooi, is netjes genezen en na 2 weken ga je er echt niks meer van zien en de lelijke knobbel is echt weg en mijn teen staat recht, yes. Moet er wel nog een verbandje tussen doen, tussen de dikke teen en de teen er naast maar dat is het minste van mijn zorgen en het hindert me ook niet. Dus ik ben een gelukkige vrouw en volgend jaar kan ik normale schoenen dragen, niet te spannend maar lekker makkelijke schoenen zonder altijd pijn te hebben. 
Wat kan het leven soms toch mooi zijn.

----------


## Raimun

> Zo kom je toch nog eens wat te weten.


naar al de rest mogen jullie gissen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Christel, wat fijn dat het allemaal zo voorspoedig geneest. Echt heel fijn voor je. Pas wel op dat je niet te enthousiast je voet té veel belast en je het gunstige effect te niet doet. Dat zou zonde zijn. Ik hoop dat het met je andere voet ook zo goed gaat. Toch nog maar even geduld hebben. Het is goed dat er even de tijd genomen wordt om te herstellen. Tenslotte blijft het een operatie.  :Wink: 
@ Goedemorgen Elisabeth, het zonnetje schijnt hier al lekker. Trek er op uit, pluk de dag.  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  Dat ga ik ook doen.  :Wink: 
@ Raimun, ik had niet anders verwacht van jou. Maar daar trekken wij ons lekker niets van aan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 
Ik voel mij energiek (even de site gebruiken waar die voor is, ha,ha)
@ Anma, nog alles oké? Alle tips al uitgeprobeerd?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Heb wat valeriaan pilletjes gekocht ben te veel nerveus de laatste tijd
Kan zijn dat ze gewoon in de la verdwijnen haha
Misschien toch maar naar n goede yogaclub op zoek gaan
Het punt is het erheen en terug en vastzitten aan vaste tijden geeft mij ook weer stress
Wat een stresskip

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: Geweldig om te horen hoe het met je gaat...dank je wel....Super dat de teen "goed" staat.... :Big Grin:  veel sterkte verder...en wat je mannetje betreft...ach als die niet kookt of wil of kan, dan moet het anders!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  hey lief kalm aan...tofffffffff van je teen, nu de andere voet...och wel zwaar hoor...brrrr..ik vindt je reuze dapper en het moet over een aantal maanden fantastisch zijn als de voetjes weer mooi gestoken kunnen worden in bepaalde schoenen...Hallo mooie voet, dag PIJN.... :Big Grin: 

Raimun: Wauw wat een ontknoping, maar het is kostbaar dat je kinderen hebt!!! Dank je wel....
Als ze mij missen, dan ben ik "vissen" schrijf jij.... kijk daar kan ik nou hartelijk om lachen maar vissen geeft rust en het is leuk...fijne dag.. :Big Grin: 

AnMa: Succes met de Valeriaan ik hoop dat het een beetje aanslaat, het is wel mild, mocht het niet voldoende baten dan misschien toch maar wat chemisch vragen aan ome Dokter... :Smile:  alles zit in ons hoofd de gedachten, de uitvoering, als we dat "niet" veranderen blijven we immer een stresskip....ik ben af en toe ook hyper de pieper....sterkte gewenst, en toch een goede dag....

Ik had een zwaar hoofd vanmorgen....oorzaak: Rode Wijn.. :Big Grin:  Nog geen drie grote bellen gedronken maar vergeten er water bij te drinken...ehhh laat naar bed, vroeg op...pffffffffffff ja ik was wakker...hoppa eruit, pil erin sodemieteren en veel water gedronken...koppie onder de kraan en hup naar buiten toe met mijn hondje....pffffffffffff hahahahaha... :Cool:  en de zonnebril op ondanks dat de zon nog niet scheen...het is zoooooo lekker rustig achter mijn vensterglazen...haha....

het goede nieuws is dat ik gisteren op het einde vd middag mijn auto weer kon ophalen...nieuwe achterruit erin...spiegels klappen weer in, zomerbeurt gehad, auto gewassen...ik moest 150 euro betalen voor de ruit, dat is eigen risico, tja spijtig.. het is niet anders! het was gisteren een hectische dag, maar ik heb mij geen seconde verveelt....pfffffffffffffff Proost: op het Leven!!  :Big Grin: 
asta la pasta.....Prettige dag allen....Liefs

----------


## christel1

Merci Elisabeth, bestaat er bij jullie dan geen verzekering tegen glasbreuk ? Hier bij ons wel hoor, carglass, zit bij in mijn verzekering. En ik zal ze nodig hebben want er zijn 2 steentjes in de voorruit gevlogen dus 2 putjes in en 1 in het gezichtsveld dus dat wordt een volledige nieuwe voorruit anders geraak ik volgend jaar in maart niet meer door de technische controle met de wagen. Zal een afspraak maken als mijn dochter op reis is dan kan ik de wagen daar netjes gaan afzetten en dan eens de stad intrekken dus :-). 
Wat heb ik vandaag gedaan ? Heel mijn slot uit mijn achterdeur gehaald, de sleutel was in de cilinder afgebroken, niet leuk natuurlijk, dus mijn broer eens gebeld maar die kreeg de cilinder er niet uit, zat stijfvast. Het is wel een 3punt slot (slot dat op 3 plaatsen vast gaat, onder, boven en in het midden). Dus tussenlat eruit gehaald, cilinder er wel uit gekregen (wel klinken en alles er moeten afhalen) en stuk sleutel er kunnen uitkloppen. Daarna alles weer netjes in elkaar gezet en yes, alles werkt weer. Ik ga mezelf verhuren als "klusjesvrouw" en grof geld verdienen hoor. Niks intelligenter dan een "blondje" ah ha, de schrik van elke vent "blond en intelligent"... Nu nog eventjes de was naar boven dragen die gestreken is, nog wat afwassen en daarna eventjes met mijn been omhoog liggen. Daarna is het weer tijd om eten te gaan halen en te koken :-)

----------


## anMa

Christel wat knap dat je dat kan...

----------


## anMa

Heb wel fijn geslapen vannacht en ben wel iets rustiger
Heb ook nog een kopje kamille thee genomen voor t slapen en zo n valeriaanpilletje
Weet niet of t daaraan ligt maar voel me wel gewoon beter
En chemische pillen nee dat nooit meer...begin er nooit meer aan
Heb 15 jaar pillen geslikt van de dokter en ben nu 8 jaar ervan af dat wil ik zo houden

----------


## christel1

AnMa, bij gebrek aan een klusjesman of klusjeszoon moet ik alles wel uit de kan halen om het zelf te proberen he ? Anders zou het mee heel veel geld kosten en dat heb ik nu ook echt niet te veel. Haal maar eens een stielman in huis en je weet wat je kwijt bent, voor 1 uurtje rekenen ze al minstens 40 euro + verplaatsingskosten, de teller loopt op dus. En ja als je al 6 jaar alleen thuis bent in de week dan leer je echt heel veel hoor. Juist elektriciteit, daar blijf ik af, ja nu wel een zekeringsknop vervangen dat kan ik wel of een lamp uitdraaien dat lukt hoor maar verder blijf ik er liever af, dan bel ik wel een vriend van mijn zoon die het ook wilt komen doen tegen 's avonds "lekker eten". Dus ik kook, hij doet het klusje en daarna blijft hij hier lekker eten, hij is blij en ik ben ook blij dat mijn werk gedaan is. Ja, ik moet nog iemand vinden om een andere kachel te komen plaatsen, dat kan ik ook niet, een ander gasfornuis zou nog wel lukken, maar een kachel ? Nee daar blijf ik af, te gevaarlijk. 
Maar ik heb bij de NMBS ook wel een redelijk technische job gedaan, zou dat er voor iets tussen zitten ? Denk het wel hoor en ik vond het nog leuk ook.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Meiden...Christel en AnMa:......heel knap gedaan hoor Christel met dat cilinderslot...ik doe dat soort dingen nooit, maar interessant is het wel...maar bij een huurhuis roep ik dan de hulp in van de technici want ook deze mensen moeten werk houden anders worden ze ontslagen!!! wel super handig dat je zoveel kan!!!! ..wel opletten met uw voet/teen dat er niets op valt of dat je ergens tegen aan stoot he? of is het goed beschermd met verband ofzo? 
Carglass...ja dat zit ook in mijn verzekering maar je hebt dus een eigen risico van 150 euro, ongeacht hoe ik verzekerd ben...tjaaaaaaaaaaaa dat heb ik gisteren nog speciaal gevraagd....

ik was woest want de verzekering bleek helemaal niet te kloppen...mijn nieuwe auto zat niet in het systeem al die maanden, stelltje randdebielen, ik was heeeeeeeeeeeeel boos....ik had 2 auto's in de verzekering, de oude deels verbrandde auto en alvast de nieuwe Seat...en daarna ging er wat mis, men denkt niet na...dus nu gaan ze ook nog mijn allrisk verzekering terugvorderen van drie maanden geleden..haha  :Mad:  ja dat kan niet anders dat begrijp ik!!!!...ik heb het niet in de gaten gehad, ik ging ervan uit dat het goed kwam....dus heb ik afgelopen zaterdag wel enigszins getierd (boos doen, verontwaardigd zijn)..maandag hadden ze 2x de voice mail ingesproken met excuus en ik krijg een cadeaubon om het leed te verzachten...pfffffffffffff  :Wink:  en zo is er altijd wat....
vandaag moet ik 80 min in de tandarts stoel liggen....ik wist niet dat het zulk mooi weer zou worden, maar goed, we gaan er heen!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  mijn tanden laten verfraaien....verder gaat het goed met mij, ik ben gistermiddag heerlijk gaan wandelen in het bos want vandaag en morgen is daar geen tijd meer voor!

AnMa: Allez als je 15 jaar al dat soort medicatie hebt geslikt dan kan ik begrijpen dat je het nu niet meer wilt hebben....dan maar andere middelen...kamille is overal goed voor...er bestaan ook nog druppels voor het slapen gaan van Dr Vogel...
ik pak eens even het boekje erbij...momentje..... :Embarrassment: .................................................b en ik weer....er is Avena Sativa complex, dit versterkt het zenuwstelsel, kalmeert en ontspant, en verlengt de slaaptijd...er zit haver in en ginseng, en ignatiastruik.....te gebruiken bij: angst, nervositeit, zwakke zenuwen, slapeloosheid, bedplassen, tremor bij ouderen (trillen en beven) en bij ontwenning van tabaks en druggebruik....nou dat is nogal wat....ik zie nog een oud flesje in mijn kast staan toen ik net wat opzocht.... :Smile:  dan hebben we nog de Dormeasan dit is bij in en doorslaapproblemen...hier zit in: haver, hop, citroenmelisse, vleeskleurige passiebloem en valeriaan...citroen kalmeert en werkt krampopheffend, de passiebloem ontspant, en de valeriaan werkt kalmerend op het centrale zenuwstelsel....nu ik dit zo opzoek kom ik zelf weer op ideen...mooi....

ik zie hoelaat het is, ik ga er vandoor en tot laters....succes AnMa met alles.....

fijne zonnige dag voor allen....Liefs van Elisa.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Hoi elisabeth
Ja dormeasan gebruik ik ook weleens maar de tabletten kan ik moeilijk doorslikken zijn stroef aan de buitenkant lukt me wel met lauw water
Geloof dat er ook druppels van zijn
Maar ik dacht de valeriaan van kruidvat eens te proberen zijn ook 10 euro goedkoper ....
De eerste 2 x heb ik dus alleen 1 tje s avonds voor bedtijd genomen er staat 3 pdag.
Maar ik ben al geholpen met de 1 savonds en tot nu toe geen rare bijwerkingen gemerkt wel ben ik iets rustiger
Ben alleen niet van plan er een gewoonte van te maken hoor even de eerste paar dagen nog wel
Maar bedankt voor alle info

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo AnMa....oke ik begrijp het....druppels zijn er ook maar dat begreep je al...als jij je prima kunt redden met normale Valeriaan dan is dat prima opgelost!!! fijn voor je en inderdaad een stukje goedkoper....
ook ik wordt wat rustiger en dat komt door mijn doen en laten....

ten eerste "probeer" ik meer tijd voor mijzelf te nemen en minder verplichtingen aan te gaan! 
gisteravond al zappende voor de tv hoorde ik een man zeggen die in het buitenland woont ( daar waar de paarden galopperen en je de sjamaan klanken af en toe hoort als een ritueel ergens in de verte en dichterbij) tegen een verslaggever die de halve wereld afreist..." dat hij moet Leven in het hier en nu"  :Smile: , en dat hij zich moet afschermen van de dagelijkse informatiestroom wat wij allemaal binnen krijgen op welke manier dan ook....ik denk dan aan: via de tv, je kinderen, de buren, je vrienden, via bladen of wat dan ook....ik vond het een heel wijs gezegde en ga het onmiddellijk toepassen...ook ik hoor teveel en wil van alles doen voor anderen, kortom ik krijg veel te veel prikkels binnen...ik ga er aan werken, het klonk zo goed! luister naar de wind als die ruist door de bomen, let op de natuurlijk dingen en ik hoef niet altijd te weten hoe het is met de vriend van een vriend, we krijgen ongemerkt veel ellende binnen in ons gevoel...bv eergisteren belde een vriend die schuin tegenover mij woont en sprak de voice mail in...er was een ambulance en politie gearriveerd bij onze flat, wat was er aan de hand...ik schreef hem de volgende dag terug dat ik dat niet allemaal meer wilde weten!!!! de politie is er om de deur in te slaan/trappen en de ambulance is er om iemand bij te staan die de voordeur niet meer kan opendoen... :Stick Out Tongue:  dat maakte ik een tijdje geleden mee hier in de flat, ik hoef niet alles meer te weten, ik krijg er onrust van....punt....dus het gezegde van deze wijze man uit een land waar ik nog nooit van had gehoord zal ik trachten in praktijk te brengen...MOOI.... :Embarrassment: 

Ik wens jullie een fijne en goede dag toe.... :Big Grin:  Warme groeten van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Ik surf hier even voorbij...niemand gezien....hier is alles oke op de basis..het is zondag en het zeikt de lucht uit, wat een regen! heerlijk voor de bomen en de natuur....de herfst doet zijn intrede, de warmte laten we langzaam achter ons....'s avonds is het al vroeger donker en over een maandje gaan de klokken weer een uurtje terug...ik moet er aan wennen, dat weer wel....

gistermiddag ben ik fijn gaan wandelen met mijn hondje in een prachtig park...op de terugweg naar huis in de auto brandde er plotseling een lampje op het dashbord...och jee.. :Stick Out Tongue:  wat nu weer!!!...thuis opgezocht wat het betekende en meteen de garage gebeld....maandagochtend gaan ze de motor nakijken, want ja als er lampjes brandden dan moet je voorzichtig zijn...ben ik blij dat ik nog t/m oktober garantie heb op deze auto...och ja en de Bank heeft ook excuses aangeboden voor het feit dat ze mijn auto "niet" verzekerd hadden....foutje.... :Stick Out Tongue:  dus kreeg ik een cadeau kaart waar ik zelf iets mag uitzoeken uit een boekje...ik zit hier niet op te wachten en had het fijner gevonden als ze nog iets serieuzer naar mij toe waren geweest...als ik met iemand bespreek dat ze mij afgelopen dinsdag gaan bellen en dat doen ze "niet" dan word ik kwaad, en toen moest ik als nog hun dure service nummer bellen....dat vindt ik dus "absoluut" geen service!!! 

nou lieve vrienden, ik wens jullie een goede zondag toe....beterschap met de koude voeten en handen etc....(grapje) heb het fijn heb het goed...ik voel mij echt een sukkel omdat ik hier zo alleen zit te schrijven... :Wink:  Liefssssss

----------


## Raimun

hallo surfer...
ik zag je op de basis voorbij snorren ... :Smile: .

Wel , ik voel met je mee wat die auto betreft ...'t is 'n leuk ding maar owee als er iets hapert hé 
'n opdoefer van jewelste is het ..
Hopelijk gaan ze dat met jouw verzekering nog in orde maken !! Niet opgeven hé !! 

Leven in het hier en nu !!...dat is de uitdaging !!!
Met je aandacht ..gedachten en je bewustzijn in het "" hier "" en ""nu "" leven .. vraagt vooral je daarin te "oefenen" !!
Meestal schieten er zovele gedachten door ons brein , 
die ons het " hier " en het " nu " effe ( of langer ) doen vergeten of er zelfs helemaal van weghouden !!!! 
De informatiestroom voedt die gedachten ..tot op zekere hoogte kan je je wel afschermen alhoewel je er niet omheen kan !
Tv kan je afzetten !! ..maar familie..vrienden..kennissen..dagelijkse nodige contakten ...enz.kan je niet zomaar opzij schuiven .
Je kan wel leren die informatie in banen te leiden zodat je kan beslissen waarmee je iets doet en wat je horizotaal klasseert !!

Als je ( 'n tijdje ) alle gedachten uit je hoofd kan zetten en je " ziet "en "voelt " !! 
de "pracht van de natuur " in dat park waar jij wandelde !! ..
ben je goed op weg ...dat is 'n oefening die je langzaam moet opbouwen !!!
...gedachten zijn nu eenmaal "" zéér "" hardnekkig ....!!

Hier schrijven is 'n uitlaatklep voor jou ...ten slotte :: "" wie schrijft die blijft ""  :Embarrassment: 

ps.
voor de geitenwollesokken etc... is het nog 'n beetje te vroeg !!! (( hoop ik toch  :Smile:  )

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Raimun...hartstikke leuk dat je reageert...dank je wel....ik probeer mij echt bezig te houden met het "hier en nu"....ik heb het vaker gezegd maar nu kom ik echt op voor mijn eigen belangen en ik voel dat ik daar rustiger door wordt en ik houd mij niet bezig met het feit wat "andere mensen" hier van denken...het schrijven hier verlicht mij altijd omdat ik erg houd van schrijven uit de losse pols, soms serieus, soms bedachtzaam en ik put uit een grote bron van eigen ervaringen!  :Embarrassment:  het is precies zoals je het omschrijft dat besef ik heel goed, ik werd zo hyper en druk dat mijn arts mij maande tot meer tijd te nemen voor mijzelf en dat gaat momenteel redelijk goed...iets wat je heel lang altijd vanzelfsprekend vind leer je nooit in 1x af, maar de tijd zal mij leren hoe ik er "anders" mee om moet gaan....ik voel mij sterk maar ik ben er nog niet.....

met de auto gaat het goed....weer een mooie schone achterruit erin.....vanmorgen ben ik naar de garage geweest waar ze de boel gecontroleerd hebben en konden daarna het lampje resetten...alles in orde!!!!  :Big Grin:  wat de verzekering betreft...ik ben Allrisk verzekerd maar alles stond goed op papier, ik had tijdelijk 2 auto's in de verzekering en daarna ging het mis toen een andere afdeling dat moest invoeren....ze keken niet verder dan hun neus lang is....dus een achterstallige rekening van 3 maanden komt eraan!!! Bedankt :Stick Out Tongue: ...ik heb goed gemopperd, en nu laat ik het los...we moeten verder maar "dom" vond ik het wel.... :Frown: 

Raimun...dank voor je mail hierboven....

fijne avond....Groetjes van Elisa

----------


## anMa

We hadden het hondje te logeren
Dochter had n uitstapje en anders moest de wel 3 x op en neer rijden en nog werken
Dus kon t hondje beter blijven slapen het ging goed ze was maar heel even stout toen ze mijn breiwerk probeerde te pakken maar ik was haar voor
We gingen nog even naar de rommelmarkt en daar heb ik een knorretje gekocht klein roze poppetje maar heel lief om te zien
Moet toch wel wat spulletjes hebben om de logeerkamer v d baby die op komst is in te richten
Mijn vriendin zei tegen me heb jij al n logeerbedje en spulletjes?
Had ik dus niet had ik helemaal niet aan gedacht
Dus erg dom van mij
Maar ik zei tegen haar als ik raad nodig heb bel ik je nog want zo te zien ben ik er niet goed op voorbereid
Wel dat dochter alles heeft houd ik wel in de gaten maar oma. ...en. Opa. Wij dus. Zullen ook wel voorbereid moeten zijn
Ben er ook al zo lang uit ze moet nog 3 dagen werken en dan heeft ze verlof 
Dan ga ik nog wel even helpen om t huis schoon te maken enz.
Maar het wordt vast een leuke maar drukke tijd
Groetjes
Wie er tips heeft voormas. Oma en opa s. Mag ze zeggen

----------


## jolanda27

De kunstmarkt was vanwege het slechte weer afgelast, s'morgens om 7.15 uur werd ik gebeld door de organisatie. Echt balen op dat moment. Had er erg veel voorbereiding aan gehad, nota bene bleek het weer prima te zijn. Maar dat terzijde. Dus ik voelde mij zondag behoorlijk teleurgesteld. 
Daarna heb ik mij weer opgepakt en ging ik maar een ander karweitje doen, een gordijn voor mijn atelier maken. Dat is goed gelukt, en daar ben ik dan ook weer tevreden over.  :Big Grin: 
Gisterenochtend werden we gebeld dat het niet goed ging met schoonmoeder, ze is flink ziek, koorts. Het is weer afwachten. 
@ Elisabeth, wat zijn het toch een mutsen bij de verzekering. Ik kan wel begrijpen dat je even je af moest reageren.  :Mad:  Gelukkig is de ruit weer hersteld, heb jij je vertrouwde auto weer en kun je er weer op los scheuren. (niet te hard, ha,ha)  :Embarrassment: 
@ Anma, oma worden, wat een geschenk. Mijn tip is er maar een; Ervan genieten. Mocht mij iets anders te binnen schieten laat ik het zeker weten. 
@ Christel, dat gaat daar tekeer in huis alsof het niks is. Ik stel mij zo voor, dat jij als een tornado het huis door gaat. Wel een uitkomst dat jij zo handig bent.
@ Raimun, jij bent ook weer lekker bezig heb ik gezien, en dan met name met de spreekwoorden. 
Ik ga mezelf weer eens nuttig maken, de lessen zijn weer gestart.  :Wink: 
Iedereen een hele fijne dag.

----------


## Raimun

Anma............
Veel voorbereiding heb je niet nodig ...het gebeurt gewoon..van de ene dag op de andere zijn jullie oma en opa  :Frown: 
(( blijf niet te lang stilstaan bij die woorden !!, want dan voel je de jaren !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ))

De eerste maanden zie je die kleine gewoon vooruitgaan ..maak jij ( jullie ) allerhande gekke geluidjes en gebaren ,
om de aandacht maar te krijgen .;enz... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Stilaan weet ie dan wanneer ie bij oma en opa is !!..waarvan hij/zij natuurlijk handig gebruik maakt !! 
Daar mag ie meestal meer dan bij mamma en papa !! ...je vraagt je af hoe die kleintjes dat weten hé !!  :Confused: 

Spulletjes , liefst niet teveel aanschaffen ...die hebben ze binnen de kortste keren in overvloed !! 
Meestal zoveel , dat het op 'n echte verhuis lijkt als ie effe op bezoek komt ..

Alles bij elkaar is het 'n fantastische ervaring ..en wordt je meteen weer jaren jonger  :Embarrassment: 

grts..van 'n zesvoudig ervaringsdeskundige  :Cool:

----------


## jolanda27

@ Raimun, mooi stukje heb je geschreven. 
@ Elisabeth, ik vergeet nog wat. Wat betreft mindfulness, want dat is wat heel goed is voor jou, meer in het hier en nu leven. Als ik je een goede tip kan geven. Nooit denken, dat leer ik niet. Je kunt op elk moment weer opnieuw beginnen. Op de cursus zeiden ze: als je afdwaalt met je gedachten, en je realiseert je dat, (wat heel normaal is, en wat iedereen doet) dan op een vriendelijke manier weer terugkomen erop. Dus jezelf niet veroordelen daarover. 
Stel je verbeeld je dat je langs het strand loopt, en na enige tijd ben je afgedwaald met je gedachten. Je realiseert je dat (helemaal niet erg) en je keert weer terug bij het begin. 
Het werkt echt. Je zult merken dat je er op den duur kalmer van wordt, omdat je minder maalt. Succes Elisabeth, je kunt het.  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda, wat vreselijk jammer van die kunstmarkt, je leeft er gewoon naar toe en op het laatste moment wordt dat beslist...heel moeilijk...'s morgens kan het de lucht uit regenen en een paar uur later kan de zon weer schijnen... :Wink:  ik voel met je mee, toch goed dat je weer wat anders ging doen...sterkte voor je schoonmoeder...dank voor je tips... :Wink:  ik probeer mij te concentreren!!!

AnMa: Oma worden moet geweldig zijn....je hebt geen verantwoording zoals je voor je eigen kinderen hebt gehad, daarom mogen kleinkinderen in de "meeste" gevallen meer doen...en wat speeltjes betreft...mijn moeder heeft altijd veel gehad voor kinderen en nog steeds, en ik eigenlijk ook!!!...andere dingen bij opa en oma is soms interessanter dan in eigen huis...het is hetzelfde als je bij iemand anders mag eten tussen de middag als kind, de boterham smaakte daar nog lekkerder.....succes voor je dochter en jij die helpt met het huis schoonmaken en een eigen kinderkamertje inrichten ...geweldig, zo kostbaar, dus gewoon maar genieten van elke dag die je mee maakt met je zwangere dochter...een geschenk he? .. :Embarrassment: 

Raimun: ook JIJ weet hoe het voelt, kinderen/kleinkinderen maar iets aanschaffen is per definitie heeeeeeel leuk, maar vrouwen zijn daar misschien een tikkie erger in? alhoewel mijn jongste broer.....hahahahahaha...fijne dag.... :Smile: 

hier gaat alles goed...gisteren met mijn tante wederom naar het ziekenhuis geweest en we hadden 2 afspraken...een prachtig mooi ziekenhuis maar het leeft nog niet, het is nog te steriel, ik houd van wat oudere bende.... :Stick Out Tongue:  nadien wilde ze graag ergens koffie drinken en zijn we naar van der Valk gegaan, daar kun je heerlijk zitten...toen schoof ze een envelop naar mij toe....pas toen ze even het sanitair ging bezoeken keek ik erin....een prachtige kaart met een paar lieve woorden en geld!...de kaart met woorden waren genoeg geweest  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar uiteraard ben ik dankbaar en om "haar" te plezieren en heb ik het in ontvangst genomen...moeilijk....pffffffffffffff misschien kom ik er wel een mooie armband voor, voorlopig maar in de kast laten liggen want ik heb nog wel meer wensen, en je kunt het maar 1x uitgeven toch?  :Big Grin:  toch hebben we het gezellig gehad, ondanks dat ik haar laatst een lange brief heb geschreven want toen gebeurden er dingen die mij deden ontploffen,  :Mad:  en ja dan is het "bingo" dan kruip ik achter mijn pc en probeer alles zo goed mogelijk te verwoorden zodat ze begrijpt wat ik bedoel....terwijl ik dit schrijf hoor ik een mooi nummer op de radio en dat doet mij denken aan lange tijd geleden...het was een jazz balletnummer waarop ik moest dansen...en herhalen etc, totdat we het onder de knie hadden!!!...prachtige herinnering... :Big Grin:  en och mijn auto, ik moet weer naar de garage want het lampje brandt weer!!!! ach jammer....dat heeft te maken met de lapda/lamba? sonde meen ik, ik zal het verkeerd schrijven...ik moet er weer heen dus, ...oke pfffffffff dat gaan we dus deze week doen..auto's zijn prachtige dingen maar alles moet werken en helemaal met al die technische apparatuur erin...soms moeten dingen gereset worden en hoppa dan kun je de garage weer uitrijden, maar enfin, tijd om mij naar de douche te begeven....
prettige dag allen met minder regen vandaag...(hoop ik)  :Big Grin: 

Warme groeten van Elisa.....

----------


## anMa

Voel me wel uitgerust
Heb nu bijna een week s avonds een valeriaantabletje van kruidvat genomen en erg lekker geslapen
Wel n keer wakker om naar het toilet te gaan maar daarna gelijk weer verder slapen dat was lang niet gebeurd
Maar nu ga ik er toch mee stoppen ben nl erg bang om er verslaafd aan te raken. Misschien kan dat wel
Ben benieuwd hoe ik dan de komende nacht slaap zonder dat tabletje
Er staat 3 x per dag 1 tabletje maar ik heb t alleen s avonds genomen 1 tje een half uur voor bedtijd

----------


## jolanda27

Wie schrijft die blijft, het is wel heel gezellig jouw stukjes te lezen Elisabeth.  :Big Grin: 
Wat leuk dat jou tante je een mooie kaart en geld gegeven heeft. Het mag duidelijk zijn dat ze jouw oprechte zorgen voor haar heel erg waardeert. 
Een nieuw ziekenhuis, dat is altijd weer wennen. Heette dat vroeger niet De Weezenlanden? Of was het nou het Sophia? (geheugen is ook zowat, ha,ha)
Ik kan merken dat het een stuk kouder is, de huismussen zijn aan het steggelen bij de voerplaats. Ik vlieg van de hak op de tak, werd afgeleid.  :Wink: 
Autokosten kunnen aardig oplopen, als er regelmatig wat aan is. Hopelijk ben jij even gevrijwaard van rompslomp met je auto. Veel dingen zijn inderdaad elektronisch aangestuurd, ik heb daar ook geen verstand van. Vorige week kwam de monteur voor de televisie, die had geen beeld meer maar wel geluid. Als je de binnenkant daarvan ziet, weet je ook niet wat je ziet. Gelukkig was het euvel zo verholpen. Een complete plaat vervangen. (gelukkig hadden we nog garantie)
Ik zei al voor de grap, het lijkt wel op vroeger, een hoorspel. (geen beeld, wel geluid)
Elisabeth, geniet van de dag, en blijf jij maar lekker schrijven.  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 
@ Anma, je krijgt hier al heel veel goede tips. Ik weet niet of je van foto's maken houd, maar weet je wat ook leuk is? Als de kleine er straks is? Een foto alleen van haar handje maken met een grote mensenvinger. Of met haar voetjes, is leuk. Ik maakte ieder jaar bij de kerstboom een foto. Leuk als je dat ziet naar verloop van tijd. En een foto van de bolle buik van je dochter, ook heel leuk. Als je een beetje creatief bent, heb je zelf ook al vast heel veel bedacht. Heerlijk toch? :Wink: 
Gisteren weer begonnen met de schilderles, iedereen had er weer veel zin in. Het was gezellig. 
Fijne dag iedereen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jolanda: wat heerlijk dat de tv het weer doet. :Big Grin: ..tegenwoordig laten de mensen eerder weer spullen repareren ipv wegdonderen, dat is soms een overvloed van geld hebben...ook schoenen repareren is niets mis mee en kleding wat langer mee doen dan sommigen gewenst zijn, maar ik dwaal af......een apparaat moet het wel doen in huis, dus fijn dat het nu weer goed is!!! je had nog garantie, gelukkig maar, veel kijkplezier maar weer.....

ook ik heb nog garantie op de auto...pfff fijn hoor....ik ging gister naar de garage toe en nu vinden ze dat er een nieuw onderdeel moet komen wat het oude vervangt zodat er geen lampjes meer gaan branden, en dat valt allemaal nog onder de garantie dus dat is top...maandagochtend zorg ik dat ik in de garage zit!!! ...krant en boekje mee en dan kan ik mij vermaken totdat de auto klaar is...dat duurt minstens een uurtje maar die tijd zit ik wel uit, vriendelijk personeel, goede services en mijn oogjes kunnen dan kijken naar alle mooie bolides die er staan, ik zit er middenin, super toch?  :Cool: 
Ziekenhuis: Weezenlanden en Sophia zijn nu samen gegaan....

hier alles oke...gistermiddag ben ik fijn gaan wandelen maar toen we er aan kwamen hoosde het gigantisch dus we hebben gewacht totdat het bijna ophield... :Big Grin:  Bhody zag er zo gasterig (smerig) uit na thuiskomst dat ik het babybadje vulde met wat water zodat ik zijn buik en poten kon schoonwassen....hij protesteert en ik ben een beetje streng...hahaha...maar het is gelukt... :Stick Out Tongue: 

tot slot wens ik jullie allen een goede gezellige en knusse dag toe...

AnMa: ik denk niet verslaafd kunt raken aan de hoeveelheden van valeriaan die "jij" inneemt, ik zou ze gewoon nog een tijdje doorslikken, het is juist fantastisch als je goed kunt slapen, dan heb je overdag meer energie om alles te doen wat je graag wilt!!!  :Big Grin:  succes ermee en denk er over na....uiteraard begrijp ik jou terughoudendheid wat medicijnen betreft....daggggggg

Tot slot wil ik iedereen die onze Sietske kent de hartelijke groeten overbrengen namens haar...het gaat goed met haar...Toppie dus... :Big Grin:  tot horens....
Liefs van mij...Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig weer n beetje rustig nu
Had vorige week plotseling oogklachten
Flitsen voor mijn oog die bleven de hele nacht ik kon niet slapen was erg bang het was geen migraine dat zag er heel anders uit 
Toen heb ik de huisarts gebeld die heeft me doorgestuurd naar de oogarts
Ik dacht dat ik n hersen attack had dus vond het vreemd naar de oogarts te moeten 
Maar hij is de arts dus ik deed maar wat hij zei
Het blijkt te zijn GLASVOCHTLOSLATING Daar heb ik dus nog nooit van gehoord. Verouderingsklachten van het oog
Ik ken werkelijk niemand die er ook van gehoord heeft
Het duurt n paar weken voor het weg gaat
Anders moet ik terugkomen
Ook mijn oren uitgespoten daar zou ik duizeligheidsklachten van hebben gehad dus ik hoop dat dat wegblijft tot nu toe niks meer gemerkt 
Maar van dit alles word ik heel erg onzeker en toch ook weer angstig
Hoop nu maar dat alles snel weer normaal wordt met mijn oog
Wie er meer van weet zou ik willen vragen wat men ervan weet en hoe hun ervaring is om ermee om te gaan
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel voor alle reacties op het oma vraagje
Voel me iets rustiger mijn oog lijkt wat minder te worden de flitsen maar het blijft beangstigend
Ook dit gaat voorbij zullen we maar geloven
Fijn genieten van het mooie weer wat we nog te goed hadden 
Vannacht wel sokken aangedaan had al koude voeten ...dat kan wat worden

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa: Ik kan nog steeds niet normaal inloggen maar ik kan wel iets typen merk ik, maar ik kan niet op de knop drukken om iemand te bedanken voor zijn of haar verhaaltje...en ik heb nog geen tijd gehad om hier verder naar te kijken want ik ben te druk! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Verschrikkelijk wat jij voelt hoe je omschrijft van je oog....ik hoop dat dit binnenkort snel mag verdwijnen..kreeg je er nog medicijnen voor of oogdruppels of anders????  :Frown:  en ja ik zou ook bezorgd zijn, het is wel je zicht op alles he? houd moed lieverd...
weer wat geleerd...."Glasvochtloslating" nooit van gehoord....

mijn enige ervaring is van jaren geleden toen ik nog bij de Bank werkte...ik kreeg allemaal flitsen voor mijn ogen en zag allerlei kleuren...ook had ik enorme hoofdpijnen...ik dacht dat ik langzaam blind ging worden...heel angstig! later ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan en kreeg ik er medicijnen voor die niet hielpen...daarna weer ellende en toen kreeg ik goed medicijnen voor mijn "migraine" zoals ze dat noemen...tegenwoordig heb ik nog wel eens last van flitsen, dus ik houd het in de gaten, dank voor je bericht aan ons...

Oren: in je oren zit ons evenwichtsorgaan dat kan er voor zorgen dat we duizelig kunnen worden, dus voorzichtig opstaan en langzaam bukken als je iets van de grond moet oppakken! ik heb in het verleden regelmatig mijn oren laten uitspuiten zelfs in het buitenland...als ik met het vliegtuig ging reizen dan diende ik vlak voor het opstijgen neusdruppels in zodat er niet teveel druk op mijn oren komt te staan! dit helpt mij goed...en als tip van mijn zusje die aan 1 oor doof is gebruik ik vette watten als ik mijn haren ga wassen onder de douche...dit zijn "niet" de zigzagwatten die je overal kunt kopen, dit is wat anders....niet iedereen heeft dit maar sommige Etos winkels wel....het is ook iets geliger van kleur...ik pak een klein propje watten en dat doe ik aan weerskanten in mijn oren..het helpt goed, dat neemt niet weg dat je niets kunt krijgen aan je oren...ik wens je sterkte met alles...

Prettig weekend AnMa en sterkte met en "voor" je dochter....dag aanstaande oma/grootmoeder...mooi he?  :Big Grin: 

Liefs van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Raimun...ik zag in een flits iets staan van "inloggen" maar toen ik het wilde lezen kwam dit scherm tevoorschijn...hopelijk kan ik het later nog een keer lezen...gelukkig kan ik iets schrijven...alvast dank voor de moeite....lief van je... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

De tijden vliegen en ik heb jullie al enige tijd niet meer goed kunnen volgen doordat mijn beveiliging AVG dit item blokkeerde...ik maakte na enige tijd protest hiervan in de Nederlandse taal en kreeg een Engels antwoord terug...zo ingewikkeld ik begreep er geen bal van en was eigenlijk woest!!! grrr  :Mad:  als het nog langer had geduurd dan had ik die beveiliging eraf gedonderd maar op 1 of andere miraculeuze wijze kan ik nu weer wat typen, verder is het nog niet in orde, want als ik normaal inlog met mijn gegevens dan krijg ik dit scherm en kan niemand bedanken voor zijn of haar bericht/verhaal....ff geduld nog..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vorige week dinsdag werd mijn mams 80 jaar...aangezien mijn broer niet meer leeft houden mijn ouders geen uitbundige feestjes...het is normaal/ingetogen maar een ieder is welkom! de dag ernaar 18 september belde mijn buurman van 10 hoog en goede vriend mij 's avonds laat op en hij klonk niet goed....ik snelde er heen en zag ik een ingestorte man liggen achter de voordeur....nog geen uur later lag hij in het ziekenhuis...een herseninfarct en eenzijdig aan de linkerzijde verlamd!!!  :Frown:  zeer tragisch.....aangezien er niemand de eerste dagen voor hem zorgde probeer ik dat te doen...ik ken immers het klappen van de zweep zoals met mijn tante...en wederom draaf ik naar het ziekenhuis toe en leer er nieuwe mensen kennen.... :Wink:  ook zie ik bekende vrijwilligers beneden in de aankomsthal van het nieuwe Ziekenhuis (ISALA) waaronder een buurman uit de flat en een oud collega van ABN AMRO....fijn om bekenden te zien...en zo ben je weer volop mantelzorger en komt alles op je pad....ik schuw het niet, ik help waar ik kan, maar vandaag neem ik rust....ik wil nog zoveel doen maar ik maak "vandaag" ruimte voor mijzelf, althans dat probeer ik te doen...ik moet de douche nog induiken maar ik kom tot rust achter de pc...ik kon mijn bedje niet uit komen...de hond ging laat naar buiten met mij en mijn zus gaat verhuizen en die ga ik maandag de hele dag helpen! Bhody mag dan naar een andere buurman toe...heel tof.... :Big Grin:  en zo gebeurd er elke dag wel iets, vannacht maalde mijn hoofd, ik kon niet slapen en dacht aan de wijze tips van Jolanda....teruggaan naar de plek war je begon...moeilijk maar met volharding is het te leren...ook al ben ik soms een kluns met dingen, ik sta er wel voor open, dus lig ik denkbeeldig onder een palmboom, even later ren ik alweer over het strand, dan tracht ik weer terug te komen met mijn gedachten naar de palmboom...hahahahaha...dank je Jolanda....de zon schijnt dus ik moet zorgen dat ik daar wat van mee krijg vandaag!  :Wink: 
verder hoop ik dat het met jullie redelijk mag gaan...niet al teveel sores en ellende en pijn of verdriet om andere dingen....
fijne en goede zaterdag gewenst... Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel voor je antwoord elisabeth
Ja het knopje om te bedanken werkt bij mij ook niet
Het is al wat minder mijn oog maar nog niet helemaal weg
Er is geen behandeling voorngeen medicijnen of druppels
Alleen als t erger wordt als je netvlies ook los scheurt dan kan dat gelaserd worden geloof ik
Maar dat is iets heel anders
Tja het zal wel overgaan hoop ik dan maar
Alleen zoiets raars dat ik er nog nooit van gehoord heb en ook niemand ken die het weet wat het is
Geef mijn huisarts een pluim dat die me naar de oogarts stuurde gelijk uitslag ook dezelfde dag 
Ook dit gaat weer voorbij....
Fijne dag nog groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik vindt het buitengewoon vreemd wat hier allemaal veranderd is op Nationaal Gezondheidsnieuws... :Stick Out Tongue:  niet goed!!!

Ik voel mij heel erg verdrietig vandaag.... :Frown:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth wat jammer nu dat je zo verdrietig bent
Je troost altijd iedereen en geeft hen weer moed met je leuke verhalen en antwoorden
Ook jij maakt heel wat mee als ik het allemaal zo lees
Ik vind je een sterke vrouw en ja ook sterke vrouwen hebben weleens verdriet
Daarom wil ik je zeggen dat ik aan je denk en je hierbij veel sterkte wens en ook dit verdriet gaat weer voorbij moet je maar denken
Groetjes en beste wensen van mij anMa

----------


## Luuss0404

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft en wil ontvangen; ik geef jullie een dikke knuffel!

Ik voel me prima, ik heb heel veel dingen meegemaakt/gedaan/beleefd dus ben alweer te lang afwezig geweest... zal ook wel weinig aanwezig zijn want moet nog allemaal dingen regelen voor mijn nieuwe leventje, maar ben jullie (do, christel, anma, elisa, suske, babs, raimun en andere lieverds) niet vergeten hoor  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Dank u iedereen en Luus succes met je nieuwe leventje. Ben hier ook een tijdje niet verschenen, heb 2 hallux valgussen laten opereren aan mijn 2 dikke tenen van mijn 2 voeten met 5 weken verschil. Ben blij dat ik het laten doen heb, heb niet echt veel pijn gehad, van mijn linkse bijna niks gevoeld door het kuitblok dat ze me gegeven hadden en heel lang geduurd heeft eer het uitgewerkt was. Mijn rechtse was veel sneller wakker, mijn voet he maar echt kruipen van de pijn heb ik nu ook niet echt gedaan. Denk dat mijn pijngrens redelijk hoog ligt, ook niet altijd hoor. 
Veel gaan wandelen heb ik de laatste tijd dus niet gedaan. Gaat nog niet echt goed, ja de rechtse is nog geen 2 weken geleden gedaan, normaal dat ik nog niet kan stappen. Maandag mogen uit de rechtse ook de draadjes, zal blij zijn want die zijn vervelend en binnen en week of 3 daarna zullen ze er ook het pinnetje uithalen dat er nu in zit. 
De tijd van rokjes en kleedjes is nu toch bijna achter de rug dus kan ik stoere bottinnen dragen onder mijn jeansbroeken. En hopelijk volgend jaar normale schoenen die geen koei te breedt zijn aan mijn voeten of te groot omdat er anders mijn knobbels niet ingingen. 
Blijkbaar kan je hier niet meer bedanken, dat is echt spijtig en er komen nog heel weinig reacties piepen, iedereen al in winterslaap zeker ? 
Nog een fijne avond iedereen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Allen.....

Wakker worden allemaal, waar zijn jullie?  :Big Grin:  kom gauw terug als jullie even de tijd weer kunnen vinden, we hadden zo'n hechte club.... :Embarrassment:  

AnMa: Dank voor je lieve woorden, die kan ik altijd gebruiken want er gebeurd soms heel veel in mijn leventje...dikke knuffel voor jou  :Big Grin:  wat geweldig dat jou huisarts je meteen doorstuurde naar de oogarts en dat het nu iets beter "lijkt" te gaan...hopelijk zet dit door...hoe gaat het met je dochter en de zwangerschap in deze laatste weken? spannend hoor...sterkte ermee, is je kinderkamertje (als trotse oma) een beetje op orde? ik hoor het nog wel een keertje...

Luuss: Hallo lieffie, wat fijn om even wat van je te horen, en ja de knuffel kunnen we gebruiken hoor... :Smile:  succes met alles wat je nog gaat en doen moet om je Leven anders te gaan beleven!!! geniet ervan...ik ben wel benieuwd eigenlijk, woon je niet meer thuis? maar je bent druk, dus zet hem op!!! Liefs...

Christel: Potdikke meid ben je inmiddels al 2x geopereerd? wauw, ik vindt het fijn om te horen dat je de pijn aan kon, maar het is natuurlijk wel moeilijk om zo kalm aan te moeten doen...weer onder narcose en weer revalideren op je voeten is geen kleinigheid...wat heerlijk dat het achter de rug is...ik hoop dat je binnenkort weer beter kan stappen met je voeten en dat je schoenen niet meer knellen....de mensen zijn inderdaad enorm afwezig hier maar ik begrijp wel dat iedereen druk is met het gezin of werk of op een andere manier.....toch fijn om ook van jou te horen hoe het met je gaat...dank je wel ....heel veel beterschap verder en geniet van je mooie tenen aan je voeten die nu weer rechter zijn gemaakt...pffffffffffff wat een gedoe he? Liefs....

Prettige dag allemaal....Raimun, Neetje, Suske, Sietske, Jolanda, AnMa, Dodito,Christel, Luuss, en alle anderen die ik al even uit het oog ben verloren hier op de site...spring in het veld Dolfijntje... :Wink:  en anderen....
Veel liefs van mij...Elisabeth... :Embarrassment: 

ps: willen jullie misschien ook wat op de site zetten in het desbetreffende topic van je mening over de site van Gezondheidsnieuws!!!!! 
"IK" mis hier de BEDANK KNOP!!!! tot gauw....

----------


## anMa

Vorige week bloed laten prikken controle suiker. Cholesterol en nierfunctie
Dat was al 3 jaar geleden dus omdat ik de laatste tijd weer erg vaak aan t dokteren ben dacht ik dan kan dat er ook nog wel bij
Moest wel nuchter ...dat was balen ik had t nogal koud en voelde erg slap
Werd vaag in de stoel en moest van de prikster even blijven liggen 
dat vond ik niet zo nodig maar zij vond van wel.haha dat had ik nog nooit meegemaakt

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Christel,
Fijn dat je niet zo veel last hebt gehad van de operaties, hopelijk kan je straks weer lekker buiten lopen.. 
Rokjes en jurkjes kan wel, bij Action hier hebben ze thermo pantys die heerlijk zijn voor in de herfst/winter (ookwel leggings maar die vind ik zelf niet zo prettig)  :Wink: 
Is het nog goed afgelopen met de huisbazin?
En ja ik zocht ookal de bedankt knop en niet gevonden, dacht al even dat het aan mij lag maar als jij het ook hebt zal dat wel weg zijn...

@ Lieve Elisa,
Ik stuur je wel even een berichtje  :Wink:  Zover weet alleen Christel het hier nog... 
Hopelijk gaat het met jou positief...

@ Lieve anMa,
Uitslag was hopelijk goed of moet je die nog krijgen?
Ja als je je koud en slap voelt is vaak reden voor de prikster om te zeggen dat je beter even kan blijven liggen, ik sta ook het liefst weer buiten hoor, en neem zelf altijd flesje water/ranja en energie reep ofzo mee voor mocht ik mij slapjes gaan voelen.

Ik voel mij vandaag moe, maar positief  :Smile:

----------


## Suske'52

Goedemorgen ieder :Big Grin:  ...lang geleden hé ....hier thuis al druk geweest ....ik kom uit mijn zomerse drukte ....ik ga een bericht aan de deur hangen met ontvangst/spreekuren  :Big Grin:  je houdt het niet voor mogelijk ....wanneer we weg gaan ...de deur dicht trekken, dan stopt het even ..en is men verwondert wanneer we niet thuis zijn ....paniek  :Confused:  ....hihi ....

@Elisa , bedankt om de boel wakker te houden ...heb zoveel mogelijk mee gelezen achter de schermen ..... de bedank knop is al even uit .....jij hebt een gouden hart  :Embarrassment:  voor zovele altijd klaar staan . Breng toch op tijd en stonde je gedachten en lichaam even tot rust..... :Smile:  

@Jolanda  :Big Grin:  hé hé .... hoe gaat het dame  :Wink:  schilderen nog altijd aan de orde .....en met je schoonmoeder ??? Is er beterschap ???? 

@ christel  :Big Grin:  Moedige dame ... :Wink:  de tenen komt het in orde?? Niet teveel pijn .. Het heeft zijn tijd nodig .....ik kan er ook van mee spreken . :Mad:  :Stick Out Tongue:  

@ anMa  :Big Grin:  PROFICIAT !!!! met je zwangerschap van oma in wording ....haha .... :Wink:  geniet ervan ....dit is terug een ander fase in je leven ....tot einder der dagen .....een fijne tijd en onbetaalbaar in euro's om te zetten ....oma's / opa's zijnde ....kleinkinderen brengen in je leven meer actie....daar ben ik van overtuigt ..... en leren je ook wat bij.... :Wink:  met de vooruitgang technologie  :Confused:  :Wink:  Ook hebben ze een andere visie op het leven dan wij ( als ze opgroeien ) .....wanneer men er voor open staat ....kan men er ook iets van leren  :Wink: 

@luuss :Big Grin:  Fijn ook terug te zijn ... :Wink:  Is je leven wat rustiger nu .....???  :Wink:  

@Raimun  :Big Grin:  Bedankt om onze Elisa te ondersteunen  :Wink: ....en tips om haar rustig te houden ....heeft ze wel nodig ...de wervelwind ...hihi  :Wink:  

Aan alle andere  :Big Grin:  ...een fijne najaarsdag ...geniet nog wat vd. zon ....de winter met al zijn charmes .....duurt zo lang... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Dank je wel voor je wijze woorden, ik geef je een dikke kus  :Wink: 

Raimun: bedankt..voor jou een knuffel... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik voel mij goed maar moet nu helaas afsluiten maar ik kom op een ander tijdstip..vanmiddag komt de monteur van Ziggo want er gaan veel dingen niet goed...prettige dag allen...Liefsssssssssss...bye bye, en heb het knus vandaag!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Suske,
Haha ja jullie staan ook altijd voor iedereen klaar en iedereen is welkom, maar idd voor de eigen rust misschien openingstijden ophangen  :Wink:  
Nee mijn leven staat lekker op zijn kop nu, maar is allemaal positief en leuk  :Embarrassment: 

@ Lieve Elisa,
Fijn dat je je goed voelt, hopen dat de monteur van Ziggo alles kan maken  :Smile: 

Ik voel me vandaag prima, zonnetje schijnt, lekker geslapen... alleen wordt wel een drukke week...

----------


## anMa

Bedankt voor alle reacties het is altijd fijn als er iemand met je meedenkt of ervaringen vertelt
Dank jullie wel
Groetjes anMa

----------


## anMa

Erg verkouden mijn man heeft me aangestoken denk ik
Ik had nog nergens laat van toen heb ik de griepprik gehaald
2 dagen later werd ik dus ziek keelpijn niet normaal en oorpijn hoofdpijn ggrrrr
Ook mijn oogprobleem heb ik nu aan allebei mijn ogen als het vlg maand niet weg is ga ik denk ik maar weer terug naar de oogarts
Ook soms nog duizelig ik krijg hier heel veel stress van 
Het loopt niet zo lekker allemaal
Ook is mijn man heel eigenwijs die zegt dat hij geen griepprik wil. Ja dan moet hij t zelf maar weten 
Groetjes en iedereen die ook heel verkouden is beterschap hoor...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo zieke dame AnMa: heel veel sterkte....dat je nu ziek wordt hoeft niet te betekenen dat dit alles veroorzaakt wordt door de griepprik....waarschijnlijk had jij het al onder de leden en als je in 1 huis woont dan krijg jij het ook!  :Stick Out Tongue:  brrrrrrrrrrrr niet fijn hoor!
ik mag volgende week de griepprik laten zetten....en je man denkt er over na, dat komt omdat hij misschien wel verschillende verhalen hoort over wat het allemaal met je "kan" doen zo'n griepprik....laat hem nuchter denken, maar als hij last heeft van zijn hart of erger dan kan hij beter eens een babbel/gesprek maken met zijn huisarts...voorkomen is beter dan genezen, maar ik begrijp het wel enigszins!!! sterkte voor jou en hem.....

last van je ogen weer...ach wat akelig AnMa....als deze klachten langdurig aanhouden dan is het zeker verstandig om terug te gaan naar de oogarts...begrijpelijk dat jij je zo rot voelt....
ik ben wel benieuwd naar je dochter.....vertel je het wel als je een trotse oma gaat worden?  :Embarrassment:  toi toi toi voor je dochter....spannend die laatste dagen......daggggggggggg 
Hartelijke groeten en beterschap....

----------


## anMa

Heel blij want zondag zijn we opa en oma geworden en vandaag mogen baby en mama naar huis

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: WAUW....proficiat met de titel oma en je kleinkind.....Hoera.... :Wink:  wat een vreugde...ik wil nog meer weten hoor...meisje/jongen wat weegt het, hoelang is hij/zij en hoe is het met de mama, je dochter? ach als het maar gezond is...wat geweldig, "weer" een mooi wereldwondertje op de wereld!!!! Veel Geluk AnMa....dikke zoen van mij Elisa... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niemand te zien hier.....oke...dan loop ik een straatje verder....hahahaha :Wink:  prettige dag....

----------


## anMa

Heel mooi jongetje is hij en weegt ruim 7 pond
Heeft heel lang haar. Nu al  :Wink: 
Heel rustig huilt bijna nooit

----------


## Raimun

hoi...
zorg dat je niet verloren loopt Elisabeth .. :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Raimun....Neen ik zorg dat ik niet verdwaal en niet ga dolen....doegieeeeeeeee leuke dag gewenst... :Wink: 

AnMa: Ach dat klinkt mooi...een prachtige kleinzoon met lang haar...nou dan kun je gelijk zijn haartjes borstelen met zo'n heel zacht kinder borsteltje..dat voelt heerlijk aan....hopelijk gaat het met jou "dochter" ook goed....ik wens haar sterkte en beterschap met het herstel van haar lichaam en natuurlijk heel veel vreugde met elkaar....fijn dat de baby vrij rustig is, maar een beetje huilen hoort erbij, anders klopt het niet...
dag Oma AnMa: genietennnnnnnnnnnnnn Liefs van Elisa... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Heel erg lang geslapen
Allebei we zijn blijkbaar moe geworden van alle emoties
Met onze dochter en de baby gaat alles goed 

Aan christel. Hoe is t met je voeten zijn ze weer helemaal genezen van de operatie?
Aan jolande. Heb je al n mooi herfstschilderij gemaakt
Aan elisabeth. Heb je een mooie herfstwandeling gemaakt
En aan alle anderen nog fijne dag gewenst groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Slaap maar lekker als je de tijd kunt nemen...alle drukte van de laatste maanden en de zorg om alles en de bevalling van je dochter geeft uiteraard heel veel emotie's...daarna ben je hondsmoe, dus af en toe even een schoonheidsslaapje doen is niet verkeerd... :Wink:  goed zo...
fijn dat je kleinkind en de mama het goed maken!!!! dat is het belangrijkst....en hopelijk gaat het met de papa ook goed want dit is eveneens zeer belangrijk...ik wens hun "geluk" als gezin..... :Smile: 

Zodra ik de tijd heb maak ik een fijne wandeling door het bos AnMa...heerlijk om even te ontspannen....
mijn buurman kwam vrijdag onverwachts uit het ziekenhuis en kan al een beetje lopen met zo n speciale stok...de rest moet nog komen aan hulptroepen etc...dus wat boodschappen gedaan etc...elke dag wat doen....
Maandag middag 4 nov laat ik Bhody castreren, in een plaatsje even verderop van hier...het lieve dier blijft hangen in de loopsheid van de dames, ik wordt er horendol van en Bhody van mij als ik mopper en hem meesleur naar huis...pfffffffffffffff ik vindt het sneu dat ik het de hond niet kan uitleggen...morgenmiddag laat wordt hij geholpen en 's avonds kan ik hem weer ophalen.....hopelijk vreet hij nog wat brokjes voor 18.00 uur vandaag want daarna mag hij niet meer eten, alleen nog maar drinken!!!....ik zie er tegen op maar dat zal na morgenavond wel beter gaan....
ik heb lang gedacht dat doe ik niet, maar ik kan hem niet meer hanteren dus "moet" het nu gebeuren!!! vorig jaar december sleurde hij mij ook weer mee over het spiegelgladde wegdek zodat ik hard ten val kwam en de rechterpols brak....dat mag "niet" meer gebeuren...ik hoop dat het over een half jaartje een wat rustiger hondje wordt, zodat wij allebei het fijner krijgen!!! verder is het een schat van een hond....
verder geen nieuws...
ik wens jullie allen een hele fijne rustige ontspannen zondag toe....

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

ps: ik mis jullie vrienden!!!....... :Stick Out Tongue:  byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## anMa

Tja soms zit er niets anders op voor n hondje dan naar de dietenarts voor castratie
Maar t geeft wel rust daarna geen hond die wegloopt of jankt of soms n week niet wil eten
Sterkte ermee

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt AnMa...heb je zelf ook honden gehad? je verteld het zo ervaren.... :Wink:  ha,ha,...toch ben ik lichtelijk nerveus, dus ben ik vanochtend maar gaan sporten om even met de gedachten elders te zijn...maar sommige dingen moeten gebeuren in het Leven en over een paar dagen zal hij zich vast weer prettiger voelen...het is zoals het is, en ik heb de beslissing genomen....

vandaag zeer veel regen, beetje ongezellig zou ik zeggen, vanavond maar lekker koken.... :Stick Out Tongue:  dag AnMa....

----------


## Suske'52

PPPFFFFF..... Eindelijk op de site geraakt ...problemen om erop te geraken ...nieuw pass-woord gekregen ... :Smile:  :Frown:  

@anMa  :Big Grin:  Proficiat .... !!!! met je kleinzoon , veel geluk en voorspoed op zijn pad ...dat wens ik hem....terug een wereldwonder erbij ...het is toch zo klein hé en breekbaar ...geniet er zoveel mogelijk van .

@Elisa  :Big Grin:  Sterkte ...met je hondje Bhody ....hopelijk is hem nadien rustiger .....hoe gaat het met jou verder ??? Hier (thuis) is het niet al te rustig ...druk zoals altijd......met hoogten en laagten ...om lang te duren ....  :Wink:  

@ luuss :Big Grin:  Hoe gaat het nog meid??? Verzorg je goed !!!  :Wink:  

aan ieder nog een gezellige dag /avond ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel suske
Ja elisabeth bijna mijn hele leven honden gehad
Van vuilnisbakje tot rashond duitse herder met training erop en eraan ook ongehoorzame honden en toch allemaal waren ze me even lief
Maar telkens weer het afscheid dat kan ik niet meer aan
Katten en konijnen allemaal hetzelfde 
Nu heb ik geen dieren meer zelfs geen goudvis ook geen vogeltje wegens allergische reacties op veren
Bij de buren pas ik weleens op de hond en de vissen 
Maar ik denk dat t in mijn bloed zit
Een opa van mij had n kleine dierentuin dus....
Groetjes
En mijn dochter helpt vaak op de kinderboerderij

----------


## saneke

lieve mensen? ik ben hier noch maar kort nieuw en heb het hier nu eindelijk eens begrepen, hoe het hier werkt! begreep maar niet hoe ik kon reageren, of op deze verschillende voorstellen berichtjes plaatsen aldus vandaag?! en ik vind het hier een supper forum, daarbij voel ik me gelukkig en blij om eindelijk naar een hopelijk goed lang weekeind met een nuchter wakker gevoel uit te zien! en morgen naar mijn broer die terminaal ziek is!(sorry voor die uitspraak maar hoort hier bij gezegd te worden vind ik) blij dat ik hem weer kan zien,elke keer ik hem noch kan zien is een zegen! zondag naar mijn wederhelftje mijn tweelingzusje mijn alles! vandaag ben ik blij om dit en om alle kleinste dingen die mij gelukkig maken als ik me goed voel want 2maanden een elendigge weg afgelegd door een jaarlijks acute sinusitus waar ik me doodziek van voel. daar kwam dan noch eens een oorontsteking bij, dit was allemaal begonnen door een luchtwegeninfectie uitgebreid naar een bronchitis en jammer genoeg loopt het bij mij elk jaar uit de hand! maar de laatste jaren ernstigger en erger heb het meeste afgezien met mijn oor! niet goed horen oorsuisingen dichtzittend oor ach je kan het maar niet bedenken en dan die chemische medicatie waarvan ik ook zo slecht was! voor die ontsteking van de sinussen,kortizone,ontzwellers,neuspray,pijnstille rs,en antibiotica en dit herhaalde zich in 2 maand tijd 2x! maar ik ben een zeer positief iemand met een positieve ingesteldheid! en bij mij komt alles goed! ik heb het weer overwonnen en voel ik me terug goed, het is noch niet helemaal genezen maar aan de beterhand en vandaag kan ik terug uitzien naar een lekker lang weekeind en een wakker gevoel te hebben zonder verdoofd te zijn van al wat er bij hoort te komen als ik me zo lekker voel geniet ik zo, en ben dan een gelukkige vlinder die nu leeft, en leven wil geven aan het leven! dus voor iedereen van mij een speciaal zalig lang weekeind geniet vandaag!

----------


## anMa

Hallo saneke
Leuk forum hier
Dat vind ik ook
Kan er altijd wel weer iets vertellen ook als het iets minder leuks is
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig voel ik me weer n stuk beter
Lekker op de fiets naar de bieb geweest een saai boek terugbrengen en nog ff bij de zeeman gaan shoppen
Terug fijn gewandeld het zonnetje scheen wel n frisse wind
Maar ik ben er goed van opgeknapt
Groetjes

----------


## saneke

hey anMa,
ja inderdaad leuk forum ik bezie het hier echt als een ontlading,vertellen over de leuke en minder leuke dingen.
en mensen die naar je luisteren echt goed, fijn weekeindje verder grtj saneke.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Ach wat een mooi verhaal zeg...dan kan ik advies aan je vragen als dat nodig is...ik voel mij een beul dat ik Bhody nu pas heb laten helpen, ( hij wordt 5 in december) maar ja,.. ik heb er totaal geen ervaring mee en die het wel had is er geen voorstander van, pas nadat ik het eens besprak met een andere vriend kwam ik tot de conclusie dat het zo niet verder kon...maar ik had enorm de zenuwen...klinkt sullig maar dieren heb ik een zwak mee en "voor"! na de storm vorige week maandag lagen er dinsdagochtend 2 jonge dode zwanen in de vijver, op een plek waar niet iedereen komt en het in de gaten heeft, maar ik kijk altijd goed mij heen naar de dieren...ik krijg dan gelijk een rotgevoel...bah wat akelig...later op de dag heb ik de gemeente gebeld en die heeft de dierenambulance erop af gestuurd en ik kreeg persoonlijk nog een mailtje van de gemeente...en daar zwom moeder zwaan de dag erna "alleen" in het vijvertje...het vijvertje ernaast zwommen pa en de andere kleine...het gezin was verkleind!!...heel sneu.... :Big Grin:  en het went inderdaad "nooit" als dieren overlijden die je lang in huis hebt gehad als een lid van het gezin!!! en waar je mee opgroeit met dieren, krijg je ook de Liefde ervoor...Mooi...van je opa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Suske: Gossiemikkie had jij ook al zoveel problemen? tjeetje zeg, fijn dat je er weer even bij kunt zijn...

Bhody maakt het naar omstandigheden goed...hij draagt nog steeds zijn mooncollar om zijn hals t/m a.s donderdag...
met mij gaat het wel goed...sinds Bhody geholpen is neem ik alle tijd voor mij en Bhody...ik heb geen behoefte aan bezoek en ga ook nergens anders heen...opeens is er ruimte om eens na te denken wat er allemaal gebeurd is het afgelopen jaar in mijn leven, en daarvoor.. ennn met de zieken! ik heb mijzelf enorm uitgeput en nu schud ik alle ballast van mij af...soms komt er woede naar boven, dan weer een andere emotie en noem maar op...het werkt "reinigend" ik ren niet meer voor een ander, ik ga eens wat meer aan "mijzelf" denken..ik ben er nog niet, maar ik ben wel op de goede weg...wat je jaren doet en hebt gedaan kan je nooit in 1x veranderen maar het is goed om rust te creeeren in mijn hoofd en misschien dat het mij kan verlichten!  :Wink:  ik heb er vertrouwen in....het wordt tijd om aan mijn eigen "prive" leven te gaan werken, en zo moet er weer meer inspiratie komen om dingen te doen die ik echt "leuk" vindt...niet alleen maar een "ander" denken te verblijden, ik zie het nut erop eens niet meer van in...iedereen redt zich wel...het lichaam zei "stop" en dit is mijn kans.....Voorwaarts..... :Wink:  op naar een nieuwe start...het is nooit te laat voor verandering..en ik zal sommige mensen nooit in de steek laten, maar het kan een tandje(s) minder.... :Big Grin: 

Suske jou wens ik eveneens alle goeds toe...succes met en voor je gezin....Lieve groeten van Elisa...

----------


## anMa

Was ik toch niet zo opgeknapt als ik dacht
Voelde me heel lekker s middags 
maar s avonds begon het opnieuw weer heel erg verkouden
Keelpijn en verstopte neus. Ook heel de nacht wakker gelegen pas om 7 uur s morgens sliep ik to 9 toen ben ik er maar uit gegaan
Getsie en het moet nog winter worden....

----------


## anMa

Het is altijd zo rottig om te zien de dieren als ze daar zo liggen als die zwanen
Ook op de weg doodgereden vogels of egeltjes 
Als ze nog te redden waren nam ik ze mee naar de vogelopvang 
Ook weleens duif gevonden met vleugel die was gebroken
De eigenaar wilde die niet meer terug was waardeloos geworden als sportduif
Hebben hem gehouden en heeft veel goede nakomelingen verwekt die prijzen wonnen zelf kon die niet meer vliegen 
Dus zo zie je maar....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke...Welkom meid, ik lees net pas je mailtje hierboven...ik zat klaarblijkelijk op de pagina hiervoor en zodoende lees ik je berichtje nadat ik net "dit" hierboven geschreven heb...doet er verder niet toe...
allereerst wat fijn dat je een beetje opknapt...heel ellendig om je zo slecht te voelen en oren zijn gevoelige organen...sterkte ermee!
je broer terminaal ziek...wat verschrikkelijk Saneke...ik leef met je mee, ik wens jou en je broer en de rest van de familie heel veel sterkte om toch nog fijne en mooie maanden/dagen/en uren mee te mogen maken!!! STERKTE...

vandaag zondag naar je tweelingzus... :Wink:  dat is zeer bijzonder en fijn dat je goed met haar overweg kan...een kostbaar iets....
ik hoop dat je nog lang van je vlinder gevoel mag genieten, maar er komt altijd ook weer een dag van verdriet en andere emotie's...dus geniet er maar van Saneke...elke dag is er 1...hou je haaks met alles en pas goed op jezelf....

Lieve warme groeten van een onbekende...Elisabeth...hele gezellige dag... :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Ja soms duren de dingen langer dan je denkt....sterkte ermee lieverd...rust lekker uit en laat het lichaam even uitzieken, zodat jij de winter weer wat beter mag doorkomen... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Iets beter dan gisteren
Denk niet dat ik griep heb maar wel n flinke verkoudheid had 38 en was helemaal niet lekker
Heb me maar wel weer aangekleed want in pyama voel je je nog zieker

----------


## saneke

hoi elisabeth9,

bedankt voor je verwelkomingsmailtje! vandaag voel ik me opgeladen door de familiebezoekjes, bij men broer en zus zaterdag en zondag! ondanks alles? stelt mijn broer het redelijk, nu noch.
ben dan ook supper blij mijn zus gezien te hebben, en toch ook eens te praten over de andere gang van leven. 
zei zijn onlangs een kennel gestart en verwachten al pups tegen de kerst boerboel pups zo een schattigge beestjes, meer info zal je (van de week) wel tegen komen bij praat cafe nieuw onderwerp boerboel je weet maar nooit. 
noch) vinden elisabeth9 noch veel sterkte en vooral kracht in het dagelijks leven noch een fijne feestdag geniet er ook maar van groetjes saneke.

----------


## saneke

vandaag terug gaan werken dit heeft me alweer goed gedaan :EEK!: 
nu ontspannen met een heerlijke borrel,en opladen om er morgen weer tegen aan te gaan.
tot morgen slaapwel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: fijn dat je wat opknapt...super...alles kost tijd...en dode dieren zijn tragisch om naar te kijken...heel zielig... :Frown: 
mooi om te lezen over de duif die "jij" gered hebt...goed gedaan dame...prachtig!!!  :Embarrassment:  je bent een toffe vrouw....

Saneke: Het is prettig dat je zo'n goed weekend hebt gehad en daardoor kracht hebt gekregen om weer verder te gaan...elk bezoek aan je broer en/of tweelingzus is kostbaar!  :Wink:  succes verder vd week met je werk etc....

fijne avond lady's...Warme groet van Elisa.... :Wink: 

Met mij gaat het goed...vandaag is de 10e dag van hondje Bhody,en vandaag laat ik zijn mooncollar af van zijn hals...hij hoeft er niet meer mee te slapen tenzij hij ernstig blijft likken aan de wondde...we zullen zien...hij was superblij en al rollende over de vloer zag ik hoe gelukkig mijn hondje was....tegen de middag zijn we naar een groot park gegaan, en daar liepen we in de stromende regen....potdikke, maar enfin het was niet anders....ik heb hem losgelaten zodat hij kon genieten en lekker kon rennen....als een vuil boshondje nam ik hem mee terug in de auto naar huis toe...nu slaapt hij en terwijl ik achter de pc zit te typen heb ik een zak pepernoten naast mij liggen die ik gedachtenloos in mijn mond stop....hahahahahaha...ach het smaakt....
toedelidoki....volgend onderwerp...daggggggggggg  :Wink:

----------


## saneke

alweer een dagje werken achter de rug,toch zal ik blij zijn dat het weekeind is, want kijk uit om mijn petekindjes noch eens te zien bijna 2 maand geleden wegens het ziek zijn van mij en mijn jongste zoontje,de voorbije tijd. ben toch ook heel blij om mijn jongste spruitje gisteren een leuke namidag gegeven te hebben gaan wandellen in het park zalig genoten van het zonnetje,de herfst geur opgesnoven kortom een zalige namidag.
voel me dan supper gelukkig om bij hem te zijn na het werk te hebben. :Smile: 
op naar een wijs weekeind met plezier,vreugde en steeds een luisterend oor ook voor mijn petekindjes.
slaaplekker iedereen.

----------


## anMa

Hallo elisabeth
Gelukkig is je hondje weer vrolijk en opgeknapt
Het verbaast mij telkens weer dat dieren zo snel herstellen en zo taai zijn
Mensen liggen vaker en langer in de lappenmand met hun kwaaltjes
Wel slecht weer maar toch lekker naar buiten kun je weer knus lekker binnen zitten naderhand
Pepernotentijd...ik eet nu graag gevulde speculaas en choco lettertjes
Wel n bedroefd gevoel want mijn zwager is overleden we wisten het al wel in september dat t zou gebeuren maar het is toch veel te snel gegaan
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: je zwager overleden? nou lieverd gecondoleerd...wat een verdriet, ik schrik ervan... :Frown:  heel veel sterkte voor de familie...Sterkte bij de begrafenis/crematie....alle goeds gewenst...ach wat naar...
geniet verder maar van je choco letters en speculaas vindt ik ook zalig....Liefs en een dikke knuffel.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: Gezellig weekend met de petekindjes en met je eigen gezin... :Wink:  Warme groet...

----------


## saneke

DANKJE ELISABETH9, ik ben vandaag vroeg uit de veertjes gesprongen om naar mijn zusje en kids te gaan,
het was een koud dagje amper 3 graden maar een leuk weekeindje gehad supper blij! mijn petekindjes gezien te hebben! heeft me werkelijk deugd gedaan, lekker gewandeld, warm kopje koffie gedronken, maar jammer genoeg een pannekoek gegeten die niet te...... was  :EEK!:  hahaha noch fijn weekeindje.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: Ach wat knus dat het zo gezellig was gisteren...helemaal leuk meid...toppie  :Wink:  familie kan heel belangrijk zijn, even als goede vrienden  :Stick Out Tongue: , ! jammer van die pannenkoek, vol verwachting wacht je af hoe die smaakt en dan......getver.... :Stick Out Tongue:  bah..hahahaha sorry.....ik heb al lang niet meer in een restaurantje gezeten, volgende keer bezoek je een andere zaak...mooie zondag....

Met mij gaat alles goed...niets te zeuren...Bhody mijn hondje maakt het goed, hij slaapt nog wel veel, maar dat is wel gezond...narcose kan misschien wel lang in een lichaam blijven hangen.....prettige zondag....OOK voor mijn vrienden die afwezig zijn... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Pijn in mijn ribben van het hoesten
Geen koorts dus niks ernstigs denk ik dan maar
Wel twijfel ik nu heel erg of ik volgend jaar wel weer n griepspuit haal
Lees ook veel enge dingen over de griepspuit op t internet. 
Bv. Dat het in bejaardenhuis een bijnaam heeft. De kamerleegruimer...
Na de afgelopen maand met deze verkoudheid. Kan ik me er iets bij voorstellen..

----------


## anMa

Bedroefd

----------


## saneke

hey anMa,

ik vind het bijzonder triest te lezen dat je bedroefd bent! als wij je kunnen helpen. en je kunnen steunen, in raad en daad kan je het altijd kwijt hoor.
ook ik wil een luisterend oor zijn, daarvoor zijn we toch hier?
dus als het kwijt wil wil ik ze zijn.
grtj saneke beste!

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel saneke
Het was gisteren de dag van de crematie van mijn zwager
Heb de hele dag gehuild en ik had niet verwacht dat het zo erg zou zijn
Ook de kleinkinderen van hun waren zo verdrietig en aan het huilen dat was zo erg om te zien 
Het was zo n lieve man we zullen hem missen
Ook heb ik nog erg veel pijn in mijn ribben bij t ademen
Ook het grijze weer waar ik normaal best wel tegen kan heeft nu wel invloed op mijn gevoel
Denk dat ik vandaag niks ga doen en lekker voor de tv ga hangen met n kopje thee
Groetjes aan iedereen

----------


## saneke

hey anMA?
wat erg voor jou en voor de familie!! sterkte aan iedereen...............

IK WENS JE STERKTE IN DEZE DONKERRE DAGeN!!
steun en medeleven mag je van mij zeker verwachten. ik begrijp je volkomen!!! erg genoeg is het altijd te vroeg.
ik vind het heel erg voor je!!

verzorg je,hou je sterk hoor!! 
en inderdaad het weer is............
snel beterschap voor je, en mijn steun en kracht heb je! strekte en kracht om je verdiet te kunnen plaatsen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Hoi lieve dame....Griepprik...dat blijft een keuze die je kunt maken, ik wordt er altijd een paar dagen niet lekker van, ze spuiten natuurlijk wel iets in...het kan ook toevallig zijn dat je verkouden werd etc...heel akelig maar dat is niet anders....lang hoesten is verschrikkelijk, je wordt er erg moe van! ...voor kriebelhoest werkt een hoestdrankje soms wel, maar ik slikte er wel eens codeïne voor op recept, dit na een tip van mijn zus die gekneusde ribben kreeg door het enorme hoesten...pfffffffffff ik wist niet dat het kon....toch heb ik liever wel de griepprik...als je vaak in aanraking komt met zieke mensen/ziekenhuizen/verpleeghuizen/scholen dan ben je enorm vatbaar...je kunt het voor volgend jaar misschien eens overleggen met je huisarts, de voor en de nadelen ervan...

Droefheid: Als een dierbare onze aardse wereld verlaat door ziekte dan is dat verschrikkelijk....het besef dat je elkaar nooit meer zult zien, ..het is je zwager dus heb je verdriet ook om je zus....ja ik vindt dat een hele moeilijke dag ook, de begrafenis/crematie...dan is het definitief...iedereen uit zijn verdriet anders maar het blijft als een zwaar gevoel op je borstkas rusten de eerste tijden...ik hoop dat iedereen de crematie op een mooie en goede manier heeft kunnen afsluiten, en dat er misschien wel veel gasten waren om hem de laatste eer te bewijzen, tenzij het in kleine krijg wordt gehouden....een mooi afscheid kan troostrijk zijn, die dag is er voor het verdriet en iedereen steunt elkaar  :Smile:  na die tijd gaat het Leven gewoon weer verder, de buitenwereld weet immers niet dat je verdriet hebt en dat is wel eens moeilijk...mensen zijn in shock en blijven een tijdje stil staan, maar de wereld erom heen draait door! lieve AnMa...nogmaals veel sterkte de komende tijden...geniet maar van de kleine van je dochter...Leven gaat....Leven komt.... :Embarrassment:  Liefs en een dikke knuffel van mij...Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: ik wens je een goede week toe en succes met je werk en je kinderen....Warme groet...

Ik voel mij wisselvallig...het weer speelt enorm mee op mijn gewrichten...ik kon gisteravond amper nog lopen met mijn hondje...gauw een pilletje naar binnen gewerkt en toen nog een andere voor de pijn  :Wink:  daarna ben ik gaan zitten en ben van alles gaan snoepen...ik begon fatsoenlijk met een cracker met kaas want ik had trek, daarna nog pepernoten en chocolade kikkers...pfffffffffff ik zal ze niet meer kopen....
vandaag lijkt het iets beter te gaan, even opletten met medicatie.. :Stick Out Tongue: ..Groetjessssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Ha elisabeth
Lekker gesnoept dat mag best wel hoor
Vooral als je het wat goed gaat helpt ook nog dan
Hoop dat het nu wat beter met je gaat 
Vandaag heb ik t druk moet planten hoognodig in de schuur gaan zetten anders is t te laat en gaan ze bevriezen
Ook kaarten kopen een vriendin is ook weer oma geworden en ook voor haar dochter dus
Fotolijstje kopen voor oma die ook n foto wil van onze kleinzoon voor haar verzameling haha
Gaat ook weer beter met me maar ben wel n beetje bang voor de kou nu ik pas weer beter ben ga wel n muts opzetten en toch op de fiets
Groetjes allemaal

----------


## saneke

hoi elisabeth dank je wel hoor,

de werkweek is al in de helft, namidag ben ik thuis woensdag, genieten met mijn kleintje, leuke dingen doen, gaan wandellen genieten van die buitenlucht.
wat knutsellen en bakken doen we steeds samen want dat doen we heel graag!

fijne dag allemaal.

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Leuk dat je wat om handen hebt, (na al die ellende) maar ach je bent immers drukte gewend, maar fijn als jij je kunt afleiden met de planten, de kaarten en een mooie lijst waar je kleinkind achter het glas mag staan/zitten  :Wink:  prachtig he? trotse oma ben je AnMa!! Super....

Saneke: geweldig om met die kleine van je te bakken en te knutselen...jammer dat mijn leven zo anders liep...geen kinderen hebben voelt alsof je er niet bij hoort...maar enfin ik dwaal af met mijn gedachten.....heb het goed.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij redelijk goed...ik stootte mijn teen enorm gistermiddag voordat ik naar de ABN AMRO ging voor mijn afspraak...ik liep op blote voeten...och wat pijnlijk  :Frown:  het lijkt nu net of ik een grote duimring om mijn teen heb.(rood van kleur, een kameleonteen wordt dat? woehaaaaaaaaaaa)  :Stick Out Tongue: ..zolang ik er op kan lopen zal het wel niet gebroken zijn...gekneusd? 
en de medicatie heb ik wat verhoogd want dat mocht van ome dokter.... :Smile:  zolang het lichaam maar beter beweegt met minder pijn vindt ik het fijn!!! hahahaha...ja zo werkt dat toch? pfffffffffffffff

de vergadering liep goed..allemaal afspraken maken wie wat doet...ik moet er nog inrollen...ik wordt dus gastvrouw met verschillende taken...het lijkt mij leuk en als oud medewerker voel ik mij als een vis in het water....voorheen was ik Hoofdkassier van de Bank, administratie heb ik gedaan, telefoniste van een hoofdkantoor als er zieken waren, ik werd uitgeleend aan kleinere kantoren, kortom, je was een Bank medewerker en daar was ik blij mee, totdat alles ging veranderen en ik door een valpartij uitgeschakeld werd, wat grote gevolgen had voor mijn gezondheid...mijn hersenen werken niet meer op topsnelheid door allerlei oorzaken waaronder medicijnen maar ik kan wel weer wat aanleren....voor andere mensen zorgen is fijn, maar het stompt je af...de geest is weg, je vermogen van denken wordt anders....iets meeproeven/voelen van wat werk verrichten voor de Bank doet mij misschien wel heel goed....
en wat dat snoepen betreft....dat doe ik uit "onrust" dus dat is niet fraai...snoepen houd ik van maar het moet in balans zijn!  :Wink:  

lieve vrienden, pas goed op jullie zelf...veel liefs van mij...Elisa... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel voor je steun Saneke
Elisabeth hoop dat je teen inmiddels niet bont en blauw is kan lang zeer doen
Vanmorgen kon ik haast niet uit bed was nog moe ook al sliep ik goed vannacht
Suf hoofd dus toch eruit gegaan op de normale tijd en toen ging t weer beter
Boodschappen doen vandaag anders heb ik niks te eten dus ja gewoon doen dan maar...

----------


## saneke

heeeeeeeeeeeeeel moe............,

veel beterschap met je teen elisabeth, heb ik 5j geleden ook voorgehad maar dan mijn 2 kleine,laatste teentjes mijn voet werd zwart...... jha echt!! ik denk dat het gebroken was niet naar dokter gegaan, wat kan die doen trouwens.. rusten gellukig had ik toen 14 dagen vakantie ja dat was balen voor een lang verhaal kort te maken nu na al die jaren met gevolg?? kan ik een schoentje met hoog hakje niet meer of amper verdragen want krijg geweldige pijn aan voet dat kan eens een gevolg zijn van stotende tenen.

noch een rustige avond voor iedereen.

----------


## anMa

Rustig en blij dat ik niet ziek meer ben
Geniet van kunstschaatsen op tv en de klassieke muziekzenders
Rustig dagje vandaag

----------


## saneke

goed uitgewerkt.........maar bijzonder moe, op naar een ontspannend weekeindje geniet iedereen en fijn weekeind.
voor iedereen............

----------


## anMa

Opgefrist blaadjes geharkt in de tuin

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanmorgen maar eens een uurtje aan fittness gedaan...het was beregezellig en het voelde goed aan...daarna moe thuisgekomen maar dat mag ook als je al een tijd niet meer hebt gesport...vanmiddag maar rustig aan doen en wat andere dingen binnenshuis doen! het lichaam protesteert, maar ik ben tevreden...het leidt je gedachten af, mooi zo....het is goed! :Stick Out Tongue: 

dag lady's...AnMa en Saneke....prettige dag en avond.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## saneke

vandaag voel ik me opgelaten wil maar met van alles bezig zijn............. en wil ook naar mijn lichaam luisterren om nu wat te rusten en voorbereiding voor een wel zijn nachtrust het zal niet zo gemakkelijk zijn vandaag!! want in mijn bovenkamer willen ze grote kuis gaan doen.

verder heb ik al 3 weken een heze stem ......gelukkig hoef ik niet te praten want er zal ni veel te verstaan zijn volgens mij een gevolg van het zo zwaar ziek zijn geweest de voorbije tijd. maar best heel vervelend.....mensen kijken je bizar aan...dus ik....... zwijg liever.
elisabeth?? fijn die fitness,heel goed voor je conditie en noch zoveel meer. ik heb 2 maand terug een hometrainer........maar heb er noch niet opgereden!!!!!!! hahaha jha schandalig.
als ik een beetje meer tijd heb dan zal ik me daar ook maar beter eens op focussen dus?? bedankt voor de tip............. groetjes lieve mensen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: Soms willen we teveel doen op 1 dag maar dat lukt niet altijd....een beetje meeveren met jezelf en niet te streng zijn als dat kan...hahahahahah...ik snap je heel goed, maar dat is de valkuil van ons allen...rennen, rennen, en nog eens rennen, en als "ouder" pap of mam ben je ook altijd nog eens druk met je gezin...

nog steeds hees zijn is niet fijn...houd het goed in de gaten....misschien wil je lichaam ook wel iets meer rust...er zijn of blijven altijd zorgen om dierbaren en dat kost verrekte veel energie, dus probeer wat rustiger aan te doen....(indien dat kan)  :Big Grin:  maar je begrijpt mij wel he? hometrainer in huis...heel leuk...veel succes ermee! ik heb het de deur uit gedaan, ik ga immers naar de sportschool, alleen moet ik zorgen dat ik de draad weer oppak...minimaal 2x per week, een goed voornemen voor het nieuwe jaar... :Stick Out Tongue:  

een goede dag gewenst en heb het goed....Warme groeten.. :Wink:

----------


## saneke

elisabeth,

oh ik kan het maar niet laten jullie hier toch noch een rustige nacht te wensen ik vind het enorm fijn om hier te zijn.
........... dat er word geluisterd, dat ik word begrepen met mijn drukke bestaan en inderdaad heen en weer rennen.........
ik moet inderdaad luisterren naar mijn lichaam maar dat kan ik niet ik zeg altijd rusten zal ik wel doen als ik door ben maja...........

suuuper van je dat je de kracht hebt gevonden om te trainen zal je heel veel deugd gaan doen, vooral ook goed voor je weesrtand!!
ik begin na de feestagen met een streng voedingspatroon aan te passen.
want elke avond ùmijn tasje thee met een chocolade??!! mag niet ontbreken om mijn dag als goed afgesloten te hebben.

ik wens jou een goede nacht rust goed en geniet van elke dag liefs saneke.......

----------


## saneke

tandpijn.............................

----------


## anMa

Hallo saneke sterkte met de tandpijn
Hopelijk ben je niet bang voor de tandarts
Vandaag goed uitgeslapen en de meeste kwaaltjes zijn weer over
Nu het winter is heb ik besloten elke dag n half uurtje eerder naar bed te gaan
Lijkt me een goed plan..

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke: Thee met Chocolade.....Verukkelijk meid, dat hoort bij deze decembermaand..."ik" doe dat ook.... :Stick Out Tongue:  gewoon ervan genieten! streng voedingspatroon? ach joh...gewoon normaal eten dan komt alles prima in orde! ik heb jaren met een dieetiste gewerkt...3x per dag eten...beetje fruit, desnoods nog een bakje joghurt en dan kun je de dag weer aan!!! beetje bewegen en goed drinken waaronder water/thee/ranja/koffie etc...
hoe is het nu met de tandpijn? zakt het al af...ik hoop het voor jou....hoe is het met de heesheid? sterkte gewenst met alles en de drukte...maar af en toe "moet" je tijd proberen te nemen om even rustig op verhaal te komen anders zegt jou lichaam "stop" ! en ja mijn gezegde is ook altijd: Rusten doe ik later in de "kist" !  :Wink:  niet te vroeg natuurlijk he? daggggggg

AnMa: elke dag een half uurtje erbij maakt je bijna rimpelvrij...ha,ha,...bij mij wordt het steeds later in de nacht...succes ermee oma AnMa...alles goed met je dochter en de kleine bambino? fijn dat het beter met je gaat....

Ik voel mij goed vandaag.... :Wink: 

fijne dag lieve mensen...Liefs van mij...Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Saneke ik heb ook n hometrainer maar alleen met slecht weer of in de winter ga ik er op
In de middag doe ik 15 minuten mee met nederland in beweging op programma gemist
Elisabeth is je teen al weer beter?

----------


## anMa

Alles gaat prima met de baby en zn moeder 
Alleen die heeft weleens krampjes de bay das best erg
Dat hadden mijn kinderen nooit nou ja zelden dan

----------


## saneke

hoi lieve mensen anma en elisabeth,

bedankt voor jullie medeleven wat een sympathie echt tof blij jullie gelezen te hebben en blij te lezen dat jullie het goed stellen!!
noch tandpijn op en af tja ni echt bang maaaaaaaar......... dat gepruts is niet leuk maar het moet zal noch moeten bellen ben nogal een latertje op dat punt.
elisabeth? die heesheid heb ik noch in de dag is het beter maar s'avonds word het erger heb ook geregeld een geiriteerd gevoel en een supper droge keel als dit tegen volgende week noch aanhoud zal ik maar eens op controle gaan.anfei dat komt wel ok.
bijna vakantie tegen dan wil ik ons huisje buiten mijn gaan werktijd ook eens een extra beurtje geven zodat ik in de vakantie niet constant hoef bezig te zijn want dan wil ik beslist uitrusten.
lieve mensen een goede nacht groetjes.

----------


## anMa

Dankbaar en tevreden voor alles en iedereen in mijn leven
We doen niet aan sinterklaas de baby snapt dat toch niet

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik voel me prima, heb een hectische tijd gehad maar kan nu intens genieten van mijn kleine mannetje  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Saneke...houd het in de gaten met de heesheid...tips van de dokter is altijd welkom als het niet beter wordt...succes met de schoonmaak...het is inderdaad fijner als de vakantie komt dat je dan gewoon andere dingen kunt gaan doen...sterkte ook met je tand/kiespijn.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

AnMa...ach Sinterklaas mag komen als iedereen er aan toe is toch? jullie hebben al leuke cadeautjes gekocht voor de baby, dus geld is er genoeg uitgegeven voor je gezin...je hebt gelijk... :Smile: 

Luuss: Je hebt een giga tijd achter de rug lieverd...heel veel geluk met je kleine bambino....goed uitrusten en aansterken lieverd... :Embarrassment: 

mijn teen is weer oke...nu stootte ik keihard mijn grote teen...er kwam een scheur in en dat was pijnlijk, maar enfin, ik heb de nagel voor een gedeelte afgeknipt zodat de sok er niet meer aan blijft hangen...wow....zojuist maar een voetenbad genomen en de teennagels en vingernagels in leuke kleuren geschilderd...het ziet er gelijk een stuk mooier en verzorgder uit, alleen ik heb hele droge voeten, daar moet ik dus meer aandacht aan besteden.... :Wink:  elke dag voortaan maar in smeren.....

----------


## Raimun

.... "n beetje opgeblazen na mijn slemperij...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja manneke Raimun, dat is niet zo verwonderlijk na zo'n schranspartij...hihi...die Pieten lieten veel lekkers bij je achter...och heerlijk...chocolade, daar wordt een mens toch blij van... :Wink: 

Vanmorgen heb ik intensief gesport en het was heerlijk...daarna was ik hondsmoe, dus eerst mijn hondje uitgelaten en daarna mijn broodjes opgegeten....nu ff wat mail beantwoorden en daarna klusjes in huis doen....prettige dag en avond verder...daggggggggg Groetjes  :Wink:

----------


## saneke

het ging me vandaag niet zo goed af, heel moe na het weekeindje is het steeds erg moeilijk om goed uit bed te geraken heb vanacht een vreselijke droom gehad over men zus en het voelde net of het was echt. de ganse dag uit balans geweest.............
de heesheid is bijna zo goed als weg zal wat over vermoeid zijn geweest maar het lichaam is sterker dan men geestje...

elisabeth: ogarme je teen?? het is niet verwonderlijk dat je nu je tweede teen hebt gestoten nu oppassen geblazen verzorg het maar!
mijn heesheid is zo goed als verdwenen ik denk wat oververmoeid anfei.......

----------


## anMa

Voel me wel goed slaap de laatste maanden weer helemaal goed 
Zo blij dat na al die tijd het toch weer goed is gekomen
Benzodiazepinen ze moeten onder streng toezicht van de artsen staan 
Want eenmaal eraan begonnen is er haast geen weg terug en daarna een ellendige tijd om je lichaam weer normaal te laten worden
Ook geen darmkrampen meer en af en toe wel een stress gevoel maar dat neem ik wel voor lief gaat vanzelf weer over
Nu nog wel last van de eczeem in mijn oren jeukt verschrikkelijk dat gaat waarschijnlijk nooit meer weg heb er wel n zalfje voor maar dat is eigenlijk n slecht middel er zit cortison in gebruik ik 1 x in de 2 of z3 maanden als t echt heel erg jeukt
Maar dus over het algemeen ben ik nu dus heel gezond en erg dankbaar daarvoor...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo mijn lieve dierbaren vrienden... :Wink:  Raimun, Neetje, AnMa, Saneke, Sietske, Suske52, Luuss, Christel, Dodito, Jolanda, Agnes, Gossie, Dolfijnjorien, en sorry als ik iemand over sla, maar met de meesten van jullie had ik een goede digitale band... :Embarrassment:  Bedankt lieverds...

Vandaag praat ik niet over hoe voel ik mij, NeeN vandaag is het Kerst....

ik wens iedereen hele fijne goede kerstdagen toe met jullie dierbaren.. :Smile: .ook voor de mensen die ziek zijn in jullie gezin of familie...Sterkte ermee en geniet van de fijne uren die je met elkaar mag doorbrengen...
dag lieve allemaal...

Liefs en een dikke knuffel en kus van mij..Elisabeth  :Wink:  xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij? het is niet meer interessant als al mijn vrienden hier verdwijnen om nog iets te schrijven..... :Frown: 

Wel wil ik jullie een gezond(er) jaar toewensen en veel Liefde....Liefs van mij...Elisabeth... :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Weer blij dat de feestdagen voorbij zijn en alles weer zn normale ritme heeft
Ik kan nooit zo goed tegen als de dagen zo ongeregeld verlopen
Ook ben ik weer wat gerust nu want het gaat beter met mn kleinzoon die ligt in het zieken huis sinds vorige week donderdag
Nu gaat t weer beter
RSV. Een virus maar ik had er nog nooit van gehoord
Kleine baby s. Of kleine kinderen schijnen dat te kunnen krijgen en erg ziek van worden
Hij lag aan zuurstof en sonde om voeding te krijgen
Nu kan hij weer zelf drinken en gaat t veel beter hij is pas 2 maanden dus we waren erg geschrokken
Mijn dochter slaapt bij hem in t ziekenhuis
Geen leuk begin van t nieuwe jaar
Maar voor iedereen dus nog een goed nieuwjaar gewenst met veel geluk en vooral goede gezondheid
Groetjes

Ook

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa...heel veel sterkte voor jou kleinkind...het is altijd ernstig als je zo'n kleine baby ziet liggen aan verschillende infuusjes, dat geeft zorg, angst, en veel verdriet...houd moed lieverd, ze zullen goed voor hem zorgen...fijn dat je dochter bij hem kan en mag slapen... :Big Grin:  dat is al de helft van genezing...de Moeder Liefde betekent veel, het kind zal er rustiger door worden....
alle goeds voor je gezin...

Lieve groeten.... :Smile:

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Goedemorgen mensen,

Om bij dit onderwerp in te haken; het kan zijn dat je je niet altijd, of al lang niet meer, prettig voelt. Door wat voor reden dan ook. Misschien heb je dan behoefte aan een luisterend oor en iemand die je deskundig kan begeleiden. Meldt je dan aan bij mij, zo kunnen we een vrijblijvend gesprekje met elkaar voeren en ontvang je wellicht wat je nodig hebt.

Hartelijke groet,

Richard.

----------


## anMa

Goed nieuws mijn kleinzoon is weer thuis
Wel een opluchting
Wat maar weer laat zien hoe kwetsbaar zo n kindje kan zijn
Groetjes

----------


## simon12

Today i feel full because of my friend's birthday party. Eat a lot.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Goed nieuws van je kleinzoon....alle goeds gewenst voor hem en jullie allen...prettig weekend...Liefs van mij... :Big Grin:  Hoeraaaaaa taartje eten AnMa.... :Embarrassment: 

Hulpverlener Richard: Bedankt voor je inbreng.... :Smile: 

Simon12: Misschien handig om in het Nederlands te schrijven? je had een jolige bui zo te horen...hahahaha mafkees... :Big Grin: 

Saneke: alles goed met jou? gezellig en goed weekend meid...
Raimun: Bedankt voor je woorden! ..knus weekend gewenst....hartelijke groeten  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Ga vandaag fijn naar t schaatsen kijken en s avonds n filmpje
Ben bezig met een trui te breien
T is de vraag of ik m deze winter nog aan kan ? :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Leuk hoor schaatsen kijken...trui breien? knap hoor....ik heb bijna een heel voorpand op de pennen staan voor een leuk truitje, helaas al 20 jaar of zoiets...hahahahaha..jammer dat had zijn oorzaken, nooit meer puf gehad om dat ding af te maken want mijn toenmalige vriendin hielp mij ermee.... :Smile:  maar succes met breien vrouwe AnMa  :Wink:  heel leuk dat je dat doet..ontspannend toch en JA het wordt nog winter, dus als je doorbreit loop jij over een tijdje in een mooi ontworpen trui rond...hoe mooi toch?  :Wink:  gaafffffffffffff

Ik ga vandaag eens tijd aan mijzelf besteden, dus aan het huis, de administratie etc...en tussendoor bedenk ik soms wel weer eens wat anders...gistermiddag heb ik heerlijk gewandeld met een goede vriend en mijn hondje die dat zeer kon waarderen....gezellige dag en/of weekend...dagggggggggggg allemaal, haha...mijn vrienden die er nog "wel" zijn of meelezen....Liefs voor hen!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Vind het vandaag n prima dagje
Ga zo op de fiets ff luchtje scheppen en naar de supermarkt
Zo blij dat die op zondag ook open is
Weet nog niet wat ik ga koken zie wel wat er lekker uitziet
Fijne dag allemaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een miezerige dag vandaag....morgen alweer vrijdag....de dagen snellen je vooruit....
handig he AnMa die supermarkt op zondag open...bij ons is dat ook zo....het hoeft niet voor mij maar als het er is dan kun je er gebruik van maken!!! prettige avond...ik voel mij vandaag hondsmoe.... :Stick Out Tongue:  komt goed.....

----------


## Raimun

[QUOTE=Elisabeth9;97626]Een miezerige dag vandaag....morgen alweer vrijdag....de dagen snellen je vooruit....
handig he AnMa die supermarkt op zondag open...bij ons is dat ook zo....het hoeft niet voor mij maar als het er is dan kun je er gebruik van maken!!! prettige avond*...ik voel mij vandaag hondsmoe.........[/*QUOTE]

Heeft Body 'n besmettelijke ziekte Elisabeth ?????????????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge Raimun....hahahahaha...nee daar heeft Bhody niets mee te maken.....leuke woordkeuze eigenlijk? ik kan er niet over praten, maar ik wil je een fijn weekend toewensen....Hartelijke groet... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth alweer n beetje uitgerust?
Ben ook snel moe als t zulk regenweer is wil ik t liefst veel slapen maar dat doe ik niet want anders slaap ik s nachts niet
Fijn opgepast op mijn kleinzoon ik ben helemaal verliefd op hem
Haha
Groetjes anma

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge AnMa....heerlijk he zo'n kleintje die je kunt verwennen met aandacht en wat al niet meer...het moet een totaal ander gevoel zijn dan met je eigen kinderen...nu heeft je dochter de verantwoordelijkheid en jij mag meer genieten...heb het fijn, heb het goed!!  :Wink: 
hier alles oke, ik slik meer pijnstillers en daar wordt je moe van...helaas vannacht bitter slecht geslapen...jammer....en nu is het buiten een gure en koude wind, dus ff wennen... :Embarrassment:  gezellige zondag voor die dit op tijd lezen....Groeten...

----------


## anMa

Gewoon goed geen last van blauwe maandag
Sterkte aan iedereen die er wel last van heeft
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij wisselvallig.... :Big Grin:  goed zo AnMa...blue monday...dan wordt het tijd voor een bloemetje... :Big Grin:  gezellige dag gewenst...Groetjes...

----------


## anMa

Slecht hoor ik heb buikgriep en vreselijke hoofdpijn ggrrr

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: och ik las net bij het eten over je beschuitje, ik wist niet dat je ziek was maar vermoedde het wel....veel sterkte gewenst...uitrusten, voorzichtig eten en een pilletje erin...Beterschap....Liefssss  :Smile: 

Met mij gaat het goed...na een hele week veel pijn te hebben gehad in mijn armen zakt het nu, en dat is heel erg fijn....pffffffff..ik denk dat het kwam door te sporten en heb toen flink aan mijn armen gewerkt en ik moest honderden brieven vouwen en in enveloppen doen en dichtplakken en stickeren...vreemde bewegingen dus die ik anders niet maak....brrrrrrrrrrrrr opletten dus voor een volgende keer...

gisterochtend liep ik 's morgens vroeg de hond uit en meteen om de hoek bij het ouderencomplex stond er allemaal politie..toen ik over het zandpad liep werd ik teruggefloten door de politieman en meteen daarna werd er een rood wit lint uitgerold...ik nog vragen wat is er aan de hand oom agent?  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar ik begreep natuurlijk wel dat het ernstig moest zijn...aangezien daar de moeder van een vriend woont ben je extra alert! 
nadat ik dus een stukje omliep zag ik duidelijk een lichaam onder een wit laken liggen en er stak een voet uit....pfffffffff je krijgt er een heel naar gevoel bij, het deed mij onmiddellijk denken aan de keer dat hier een jongen van 16 jaar van de flat was afgesprongen...echt akelig....ik berichtte gelijk de vriend met een app via de mobiele...hij belde zijn mam en ik vernam dat er een jonge vrouw van de zoveelste verdieping was gesprongen? maar het was geen bewoner van dat complex... vreselijk...je wordt er naar van en leeft mee met de nabestaanden...ik hoop dat ze de rust kon vinden die ze dan zocht!!! de middag was regenachtig en de man van het herseninfarct waar ik wel eens over vertelde kwam bij mij aanwippen om het nieuws te vertellen, maarrrrrrrrrrr ik was er eerder en had het dus meegkregen...en zo doet de tam tam zijn werk....elkaar op de hoogte houden van het wel en wee hier in de omgeving....'s middags ben ik wat winkeltjes gaan bezoeken zoals de Action...ff een frisse neus halen en je gedachten op een ander spoor zetten want het was een emotionele week....

Zondag a.s. ben ik jarig en dan vier ik "Mijn Leven" bij mijn ouders...om het feit dat je de familie moet koesteren en dat er dierbaren kunnen wegvallen zelfs als je jong bent.....ik heb een slinger gekocht en wat ballonnen...ff gezellig doen toch? nou lieve allemaal, ik wens jullie allen die dit lezen een goed en fijn weekend toe.... :Wink:  :Embarrassment:  Lieve groeten van Elisabeth

Saneke: Waar ben je en hoe gaat het met jou? en je broer? ( die terminaal is) ik hoop niet dat er slecht nieuws is...sterkte met alles lief mens... :Smile:  ik denk aan je...

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth van harte gefeliciteerd en wat gezellig dat je het bij je ouders gaat vieren
Een leuke dag gewenst
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel AnMa....het was heel knus, en iedereen had het naar zijn zin...ik had het al jaren niet meer voor mijn familie gevierd, dat had zijn redenen, maar ik ging wel elk jaar met een taartje naar mijn ouders toe om gezamenlijk elkaar goeds toe te wensen!!  :Wink: 
ehh de slinger en ballon ligt hier nog..maar a.s.donderdag houd ik het voor een paar vrienden! en gisteravond ben ik naar mijn vriendin gegaan die thuis is gekomen na het Hartinfarct...ze is gedotterd...en ze hoefde niet een speciaal kastje in haar lijf voor hartritme stoornissen...geweldig om haar te zien... :Embarrassment:  pas als ik iemand zijn gezicht zie kan ik voelen hoe het met haar is...fijn!! .

----------


## anMa

Beterschap voor je vriendin gelukkig gaat het goed zo te lezen
Vannacht sliep ik bijna niet raadselachtige pijnen aan de buitenkant van mijn hoofd opeens herinnerde ik me dat ik de dag ervoor mijn hoofd gestoten had aan de onderkant van de keukenkastjes toen ik mn tanden poetste
T was zo erg dat ik vanmorgen diarree had van de pijn en haast te misselijk om te eten 
Heb paracetamol genomen nu gaat t wel weer beter
Altijd wat nu weer dit of anders dat!!!!
Haha zal wel weer overgaan ik pas nu op mijn kleinzoon die slaapt in zn campingbedje met zn troeteldekentje
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Sterkte met je hoofd...misschien even in de gaten houden? misselijk e.d na het stoten is niet niks natuurlijk... :Smile:  en als je zegt dat er altijd wat is daar kan ik mij ook in vinden!!! ha,ha,....ehh niet leuk natuurlijk....brrrrrrrrrrrrr
wat schattig van je kleinzoon...zo klein wurmpje en dan al zijn lievelingskleedje oftewel zijn troetel..lekker zacht die dekentjes...snoezig...

Hier gaat alles zijn gangetje...donderdag mijn verjaardag nog eens gevierd voor wat vrienden, helaas kon de vriendin er niet bij zijn, door de ellende aan het "hart" ....elke dag eet ik wel taart momenteel, hahahahaha het wordt tijd om weer eens te trainen in de sportschool en om anders te gaan eten, anders wordt ik een "everzwijn"....wel lekker op de BBQ misschien? hahaha..flauw...grapje....
fijn weekend gewenst aan degenen die dit lezen....Sterkte AnMa met het hoofd....daggggggggg
Groeten van hier.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig beter , hoofd nog 'n beetje raar 
Ga strax ff uitwaaien spruitjes plukken en boerenkool 
Voor maandag en dinsdag te eten
Lekker biologisch en vers V t land. Haha
Eet nu brood met abrikozen jam lekker veel suikerrrrr. Zondigen!

Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: oke gelukkig dat het iets beter gaat met je hoofd...houd het in de gaten  :Stick Out Tongue:  och dame, wat hoor ik daar...groenten van eigen land? wat geweldig....lekker zeg en zo vers, daar kan niets tegen op....en nadien brood gegeten met abrikozenjam klinkt verrukkelijk, af en toe genieten dame dat hindert niets...je weet wat je doet...toppie...

hier gaat alles zijn gangetje...het sporten wacht ik nog even mee want het lichaam protesteert wat dus ga ik andere dingen doen, en ik heb een hondje dus ik wandel steevast 4 x per dag, dus de buitenlucht zie ik genoeg....nu nog wat minder snoepen want elke dag at ik wel taart of vlaai...ja overblijfselen van de verjaardag die ik 2x vierde....hahahahaha...was zaliggggggggggggg ..gezellige dag allen en eet smakelijk!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Wandelen met 'n hondje das zo fijn heb jaren honden gehad Mechelse en Duitse herders en ook vuilnisbakken die waren allemaal even lief wel allemaal 'n ander karakter heel verschillend
Het hondje van m'n dochter ga ik niet mee wandelen want die doet raar als t andere honden tegenkomt aan de lijn 
Los dan is er niks aan de hand maar hier kan die niet loslopen
Heb nog wel last van m'n hoofd jeukt en pijn af en toe 'n steek
Heb geen idee war er is haarborstels ook al in de soda schoongemaakt
Maar vind het raar om er mee naar de dokter te gaan voor zoiets kleins die ziet me aankomen wil niet als aansteller in het boek komen te staan
Maar ik durf nu niet mijn haar te verven
Veel grijs komt er nu door errug
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geweldig AnMa dat je zoveel ervaring hebt gehad met honden...ik ben dol op ze maarrrrr ik heb er niet bewust voor gekozen om hem alleen op te voeden...ik vindt het soms meer dan lastig...nooit kan iemand de taak van mij overnemen als ik stram ben of niet fit....het is nu te laat om hem weg te doen, dat kan ik niet over mijn hart verkrijgen, maar er zijn momenten dat ik absoluut niet blij met hem ben, want hij kan zeer lastig zijn buiten tegen andere grote honden...een enorme macho....wel is hij heel lief voor kinderen etc....en natuurlijk heb ik wel een speciale band met hem, maar toch?  :Wink:  nog maar ff zoeken naar Tarzan dit jaar....hahahahahaha...gedeelde smart is halve smart toch?

je hoofd: steken is pijnlijk dat heb ik ook wel eens gehad nadat ik mijn hoofd hard stootte...jeuk: zit er een korst op van geronnen bloed misschien? anders even een andere champoo gebruiken.....hopelijk houd het gauw op de pijn en de jeuk dan kun je weer je haar kleuren...sterkte ermee...zie het nog een weekje aan, als je dan nog veel pijn zou hebben en misselijk bent dan zou ik advies vragen aan de huisarts, ik ga ook nooit te vroeg maar er zijn grenzen...beterschap.... :Embarrassment: 

vandaag voel ik mij: Goed...wel slecht regenachtig weer, bah dat verveelt gauw, maar enfin het is niet anders....sporten heb ik even stopgezet, mijn lichaam heeft daar geen behoefte aan, en heel misschien stop ik wel helemaal...ik heb uiteindelijk een hondje dus wandelen doe ik toch wel....ff 2 maanden over nadenken.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

prettig weekend gewenst...Groetjesssssssssss

----------


## anMa

Alles ok ik denk dat t haarpijn is
Kijk t nog ff aan
Deze week komt mijn kapstertje aan huis dus kan ook nog met haar even overleggen
Of stress. Lees ik op internet. Zou kunnen ben stresskip. 
Met je hondje alles weer goed?

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: we zijn weer wat weken verder...hoe is het met de haarpijn? hopelijk is dat wat beter geworden anders een andere champoo kopen met een goed ph waarde...hoeveel? geen idee, dat papiertje heb ik weggegooid maar ik kocht dan een produkt bij de apotheek van Vichy....ik ben benieuwd...

Hoe ik mij voel?...lichamelijk wat minder, geestelijk goed!!!  :Wink:  vanmiddag weer met mijn tante naar het Ziekenhuis gegaan en nu even wat ander werk doen thuis...lekker rustig aan....de sport heb ik opgezegd, dat geeft mij rust!....ik wandel ten slotte altijd met mijn hondje en dat is voldoende...Hij maakt het goed, dank je wel AnMa...hij is weer bijgekomen van de castratie en hij heeft nu een nieuw vaccin gekregen gisteren, nu nog zijn nieuwe teken/vlooienband omdoen, want het weer is behoorlijk warm...heerlijk he?
prettige dag allen die dit lezen...
Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Hallo Elisabeth
De haarpijn is gelukkig over bleek dus toch dat hoofd gestoten aan t kastje te zijn 
Heb nu Zwitsal shampoo is erg lekkere shampoo hoor en kan ook gelijk gebruiken als m'n kleizoontje hier is en in bad moet als tie n erg vieze luier heeft
Alleen heb ik nu weer iets raars
Stond onder de douche en had de douchekoppen iets naar voren gezet omdat destraal anders te scheef was en plots viel die onverwachts op m'n hoofd
Ik schrok en maakte n rare beweging waarbij ik waarschijnlijk m'n borstbeen heb gekneusd of de aanhechtingen m'n ribben gescheurd
Het leek wel of ik n hartaanval had gekregen van de schrik zo pijnpoli m'n borst ineens totale paniek
Nu wordt het langzaam minder na n week je midalgan te hebben gesmeerd
Moest me beheersen om niet in paniek naar de EHBO te gaan van t ziekenhuis dacht echt dat ik n hartaanval had gehad
Alles is nu weer rustig. 
Allemaal van die rare dingen dat had ik vroeger nooit
Ik ben zo onhandig de laatste tijd. Ja zou t bij ouder worden horen?
Geniet jij ook zo lekker van t lente zonnetje

----------


## anMa

Ja de iPad vult de woorden dus aan grr geen pijnpoli maar gewoon pijn

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth de sport opgezegd? Geeft niks hoor lekker wandelen is ook bewegen en je zit nergens aan vast kost ook geen geld
Zelf doe ik bijna elke dag mee met tv programma van. Nederland in beweging
In t weekend komt het niet maar dan kijk ik n oude aflevering en als m'n kleinzoon er is dan sla ik t n dagje over
Heb gemerkt dat mijn conditie daardoor heel erg verbeterd is
Het komt s morgens maar ik doe t in de middag programma gemist of op de iPad kan ik t ook zien

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Hoi pechvogel.....ach dame wat een schrik en pijn toch weer en nu had je dus ruzie met de douchekoppen....hoolimoosie....
wat een verhaal weer....en weer krijg je wat op je hoofd, dat kan zo gebeuren he? we worden onhandiger en klunzig wellicht?  :Wink:  helppppppppp
ik begrijp je schrik, ..ik kon je tekst wel lezen hoor,...ik begreep pijn op de linker borst? daar verrekte jij wat en dat doet zo'n pijn...smeersels en warmte helpen goed en dat duurt zeker een week en misschien nog wel langer....akelig dat je in paniek raakt, ik wordt meestal heel rustig...gelukkig geen infarct, het is belangrijk om rustig te blijven en dan neem je een beslissing of bel je iemand op waar je mee kunt praten...pfffffffffffff dit heb je weer gehad...

ik heb steeds ruzie met mijn rechter blote voet...hahahaha....elke keer stoot ik mij, een andere keer viel de strijkplank in elkaar en raakte het gedeeltelijk mijn wreef....laatst weer gestoten, en dat werd een dikke voet.... :Frown:  AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU vorige week viel weer de strijkplank, dit is een andere...pfffffffffffffff hoezo opletten? hahahahahaha...brrrrrrrr niet leuk he?  :Wink:  ik heb het al mijn leven lang vermoed ik, ik knal altijd overal tegen aan, met mijn handen, voeten, heup etc....de dokter keek er dan wel eens na en dan zeg ik: Ligt niet aan de medicijnen dokter, ik stoot mij vaak.... :Embarrassment: 

Zwitsal zeep en champoo gebruik ik...het laatste was ik mijn hondje af en toe mee, als hij weer eens per ongeluk in de sloot valt of lekker in een bos is gaan rollebollen door de mest...getver....bah.....dan pak ik mijn babychampoo en onder protest gaat hij onder de douche...hihi....
sporten: ik kwam zo vaak niet door drukte en andere zaken dat ik de knoop moest doorhakken...maar ik wandel en dat is ook sport en scheelt in de beurs! zeg dame....wees voorzichtig met je lijf....en doe alles iets rustiger aan...ehhhhhhhhhhh dat zal ik ook proberen.... :Wink: 
het was genieten van de zon....nu tijd om weer een dikke jas aan te doen en de handschoenen...guur weer, maar enfin ik ben dankbaar wat we gehad hebben, dat komt wel weer terug!!!! fijne avond nog AnMa, en geniet fijn van je mooie kleinkind!!!
Lieve groeten van Elisa.... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Gaat weer helemaal goed hiergelukkig wel
Jij ook n fijne dag gewenst groetjes
Natuurlijk ook voor iedereen die dit ook leest

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge AnMa en anderen...... :Wink: 

Het wordt vandaag fantastisch weer dus dat is geweldig...ik heb zin om van alles te doen, en dan denk ik aan ramen lappen, poetsen enz....eind van de dag natuurlijk een heerlijke wandeling met de hond maken!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  jippie....heerlijkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

AnMa...fijn dat het goed gaat....een mooie dag gewenst...daggggggggggggg

Warme groeten van mij...Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Ik voel me iets minder vandaag, gisteren een echo laten nemen van mijn buik, navelstreek (het putje dat je hebt in je buik), blijk dat er een ontsteking onder zit van 6 cm lang en 1cm breedt. Dus nu heel zware antibiotica aan het slikken, en daarmee is het niet aangeraden om in de zon te gaan zitten, ook niet met die ontsteking want dat kan dan nog erger worden. Mijn broek drukt daar juist op dus zal mijn pyjama of een joggingbroek moeten aantrekken. Moest ook een echo laten nemen van mijn borst die pijn deed maar daar was niks op aan te merken. Was wel boos op de Minister van Volksgezondheid, de radiologen mogen maar 1 echo per dag nemen, dus moest ik 2 keer naar hem toe, niet zijn schuld, hij moet zich ook aan de wet houden maar wel de schuld van onze heren en dames ministers. Hopelijk loop ik niet te suf van de zware antibiotica (augmentin rt 1 mg x 4, twee 's ochtends en twee 's avonds) maar moest het abces doorbreken naar mijn buikholte toe dan ben ik slechter af, dan wordt het spoedopname en kunnen ze heel mijn buik beginnen te ontsmetten met een operatie, dat dus liever niet. Nog een fijne dag en wie kan, geniet van de zon want morgen wordt het veel minder :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Christel....hoi lieverd, was je weer aan de beurt voor een portie ellende aan het lijf? Bah wat ellendig nu toch weer....
2x terugkomen voor een echo...ach Christel wat een gedoe, dan moet je met je zere buik er een dag later wederom naar het ziekenhuis.. :Frown: .ik leef met je mee...shit toch allemaal...nou lieverd doe dan maar een paar dagen wat rustiger aan...ik hoop dat je niet misselijk wordt van de zware medicijnen, ik ken ze niet....een borst zeer doen...oeps wel fijn dat ze er naar gekeken hebben, met al die borstkanker dat vrouwen kunnen krijgen kun je niet voorzichtig genoeg zijn....borsten kunnen ook anders aanvoelen door de overgang, maar "jij" kent je lichaam het beste, dus je doet het goed...op tijd aan de bel trekken....
tot slot wens ik je toch ondanks je ziek voelen, een goed weekend toe...niet teveel inspannen...bewaar wat energie dame.... :Wink:  doen he?!!!!!

Veel sterkte met alles.....Lieve groeten van Elisa x  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Christel wat een pech heb je erg en dan nog hoe kun je dat nu weer krijgen 
Heel veel sterkte en beterschap gewenst groetjes anMa
Hier gaat t gelukkig goed alleen n slecht nachtje gehad gisteren te druk geweest en iPad mee naar bed das dus helemaal fout

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ipad mee naar bed? hahahahahaha...ja dat is wat anders...of verveel jij je? (grapje)  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik hoop dat je er van hebt genoten...leuk dat dit allemaal bestaat he?

Ik voelde mij gisteren heel slecht en vandaag wat beter....mijn hele onderlichaam deed zeer en ik liet mijn urine controleren op blaasontsteking...niets gevonden alleen wat bloed....'s middags plaste ik bloed, dus daar was ik ietwat ongerust over, en het weekend staat voor de deur en ik had veel pijn, en ik kon amper zitten, dus ik liep maar op en af, ik werd er helemaal gek van....
de praktijk weer gebeld, ik mocht meteen komen...onderzoek door artsen, en nu zit ik aan de antibiotica....ze behandelen mij voor een zware blaasontsteking, maar om dat zeker te weten is mijn urine gisteren nog verzonden naar het ziekenhuis...ik ben benieuwd...ik ben wel heel dankbaar dat de pijn wat afneemt....ik kon amper nog wat....heel mijn buik was pijnlijk....

de buurman liet mijn hondje uit en dat is heel prettig...vanmorgen zelfs gedaan want ik ben een eigenwijze, en probeerde het zelf weer....op dit moment voel ik mij niet tof maar de medicijnen moeten zijn werk doen.... :Embarrassment:  ik doe alles wat rustiger aan, dan kom ik er ook wel....

prettige dag allen....dag Christel beterschap.....en dag lieve AnMa.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth ik wens je heel veel beterschap erg dat je dit nu moet meemaken. Deze pijn en hoop dat de medicijnen je zullen genezen
Groetjes en sterkte

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo AnMa: dank je wel voor je lieve woorden...dikke knuffel  :Wink:  een gezellige dag gewenst....
elke dag is er 1 en de medicijnen moeten hun werk doen...ik wacht het af.....de zon schijnt, de hond is uit geweest, het ontbijt nuttig ik samen met de koffie en vanmiddag krijg ik leuk bezoek dus dat is fijn!!! dagggggggg

Warme groeten van Elisa  :Wink: 

ps: alles goed aan jou kant? en met je kleinkind?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Alles goed. Maar wel 2 nachten heel slecht geslapen weer
De afgelopen nacht alles weer ingehaald. Om 11 uur naar bed en om 10 uur eruit wel vaak wakker geworden maar wel telkens weer snel in slaap gevallen
Het komt zoals t komt denk ik dan maar had gisteren wel n 0% biertje op met hop erin dus t hielp wel

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge AnMa....2 nachten slecht slecht slapen nekt een mens....Heel fijn om te horen/lezen dat het nu wat beter ging en dat je zoveel slaap hebt kunnen inhalen in gedeeltes....dus lady, af en toe maar een hopje nemen zo te horen!!!! haha...geweldig hoor...ik hoop dat je komende nacht beter mag gaan slapen....sterkte ermee... :Embarrassment: 

met mij gaat het vandaag wat minder, ik moet vertrouwen houden in de medicijnen, dat doe ik ook...nu drink ik extra water, dus dat wordt 2 liter...pfffffffffffff spoelen maar...hahahahaha...nee het is lastig, vandaag of morgen krijg ik uitslag...ben benieuwd.... :Wink:  ff volhouden maar zoals iedereen ben ik ook ongeduldig maar dat heeft weinig zin he?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
prettige dag gewenst....Groeten....

----------


## anMa

Heb vandaag een beetje lentegroen ondanks de koudere dagen en nachten
Ben alle overbodige spullen aan t zoeken in huis die gaan allemaal naar de rommelmarkt

----------


## anMa

Heb vandaag een beetje lentegevoel ondanks de koudere dagen en nachten
Ben alle overbodige spullen aan t zoeken in huis die gaan allemaal naar de rommelmarkt

----------


## anMa

O ja helemaal vergeten te vertellen
Ik heb n korte vakantie op Vlieland gewonnen met een prijsvraag uit de tv gids....
Was al vergeten dat ik meedeed
Nu ben ik al 20 jaar niet meer op vakantie geweest dus het was n grooooote verrassing
Leuk hè in n 4 ster hotel ook nog ns

Joepie. Met m'n man netje natuurlijk

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat hoor ik daar??????????????/ Gefeliciteerd dame, wauw wat geweldig....Vlieland lijkt mij erg leuk, knap hoor dat je gewonnen hebt!!! :Wink:  een viersterrenhotel in Nederland of Belgie is natuurlijk heel goed!!! toppie...ik ben blij voor jou...en succes met de rommelmarktspullen die je gaat dumpen!!!!! ik deed het naar de kringloop dan was ik er sneller vanaf...hahaha....dagggggggg

Met mij gaat het redelijk...niets te zeuren maar ik voel dat het nog niet in orde is.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Ja à vandaag nog ff in de zo'n zitten achter het glas haha net iets te koud met n windje erbij maar toch geniet ervan
Elke dag n stapje verder Elisabeth moet je maar denken
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Best wel ok geen rare kwaaltjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij "zonnig"  :Wink:  de zon schijnt, de wind is nog fris, maar vandaag ga ik een fijne wandeling maken met mijn hondje ergens in een bos.... :Wink:  daar kun je tenminste nog wildplassen (grapje) maar ja met die blaas en zo....hahahahaha...nog ff volhouden....

dag AnMa....gezellige dag hoor. :Cool: ...wat vond je man er van dat je een prijs had gewonnen? gaaf he? wanneer denk je te gaan? of is dat een jaar geldig....doegieeeeeeeeee

----------


## anMa

Ergens in t voorjaar voor het te druk wordt
Fijne dag vandaag kleinzoon is hier n dagje slaapt nu
Ik doe wel zachtjes want z'n bed staat in de woonkamer
Kan hem niet al die trappen op dragen hij wordt al steeds zwaarder
Haha

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vannacht is de klok een uurtje verder gezet....wat een gedoe toch telkens, ik vraag mij oprecht af of dit wel nut heeft...in "mijn" ogen is dat ooit eens uitgevoerd en zijn ze daar op teruggekomen...mensen en dieren zijn uit hun ritme, hoe je dat op kunt vangen weet ik ook wel, maar ik vindt het nonsens...ik he 1 klok een uurtje verder gezet en de rest doe ik later...
vanmorgen om schijnbaar dezelfde tijd kwam ik veel mensen tegen die hun hond uitlieten...ha,ha,...dat is nooit zo....gelukkig maar....

het is vredig buiten, volgens de weersberichten krijgen we een schitterende zonnige week, dus dat word genieten...

fijne zondag gewenst AnmA...leuk dat je kleinzoon een nachtje over bleef...wat worden die kleine hummeltje al snel zwaarder he? geniet er fijn van...mooi....daggggggggggg Groetjes  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Gebroken heb zo n slechte nacht gehad misschien net 3 uurtjes geslapen had geen koffie moeten drinken bij de Chinees
Maar ja gelukkig mooi weer en ik hoef vandaag niks dus t komt wel goed denk dat ik vanavond wel n dormeasan pilletje of n valeriaantje neem voor bedtijd. En Dracula was ook te spannend vlak voor t slapen haha
Groetjes geniet er allemaal maar fijn van deze mooie dagen in de lente
Denk wel als t nu 20 graden is dan wordt het hopelijk in de zomer toch geen 40. Aahh

----------


## anMa

Hoorde op de radio dat dat zomertijd gedoe eens begon in de eerste Wereldoorlog waarom weet ik niet meer
Maar toch was t daarna een tijd niet dus ik vind ook dat het niet fijn is maar t schijn energie te bezuinigen of zo

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die AnMa.....gossiemikkie jammer dat je zo slecht sliep...ik ken het gevoel...wat duurt de nacht dan lang...het is een combinatie denk ik....koffie drinken, enge film kijken, en misschien was je nog druk bezig met andere dingen...als je "denkt" dat je moe bent en goed kunt slapen, gebeurd dat niet.....bah.....niets aan he? hopelijk slaap je vd week beter....

KLOK: klopt wat je zegt....het bestaat al heel lang....daarna is het jaren niet meer uitgevoerd, en na jaren toen de oliecrises kwam toen werd het weer ingevoerd wegens bezuiniging van de energie....en dat begrijp ik uiteraard!!! fijne zonnige dag dame...daggggggggggggg  :Wink:  :Cool: 

ik voel mij goed...de bacterie lijkt te zijn verdwenen?  :Embarrassment:  na 10 dagen.....pffffffffffffffff wat een pijn en ellende heb ik daar van gehad en vreselijk moe, gelukkig kwam er een ommekeer.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Goed nieuws Elisabeth de bacterie weg ben erg blij voor je dat je weer wat beter voelt
Mij gaat t nu ook weer wat beter had eerst slecht geslapen van de klok
En toen had ik opeens ( niet lachen) een hele grote aambei 
Die deed zo zeer dat ik reinet van sliep
Ben gelijk naar de dokter gegaan de andere dag voor pijnstillende zalf en om geruststelling of het echt wel n aambei was en niet iets anders
Nu heb ik minder pijn en t lijkt al kleiner te worden
Ja is t niet dit dan is t wel dat hahaha
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Ach wat akelig nu toch weer......ja er is altijd wel iets he, en dat is niet leuk! gelukkig ben je snel naar de huisarts gegaan, maar ja dat doe je als je er veel hinder en pijn van hebt...goed gedaan...nu moet het smeersel en de rest gaan helen....sterkte en beterschap ermee AnMa.... :Smile: 

met mij gaat het goed, maar ik ben momenteel weer drukker met mijn tante...allerlei afspraken staan en stonden er voor mijn tante...degene die vorig jaar zo ziek is geweest, met een hersenbloeding etc....ze is de laatste tijd behoorlijk wat kwijt in haar hoofd...ze verward dingen en noem maar op....gisteren zouden we tegen 10.00 uur vertrekken naar het ZKH en om 9.00 uur galmde (roept) ze al door de intercom beneden bij de flat waar ik bleef... :Confused:  toen kwam ze aan de voordeur, pfff ik kreeg er stress door.....hup haar weer naar huis gestuurd...1 verdieping lager....en zo blijft een mens druk....de bovenbuurman was ook op de afdeling neurologie, de man die ik vorig jaar achter de voordeur vond met een herseninfarct....pffffffffffff wat sneu tot allemaal voor hen... :Smile: ..vandaag heb ik een vrije dag  :Cool: en morgen moeten we om 8.30 uur al in het ZKH zijn...ze gaan kijken of ze misschien een Tia heeft gehad....ze blijft er voor allerlei onderzoeken, 's middags haal ik haar dan weer op....en zo is elke dag soms een verrassing.... :Wink:  ff goed op mijzelf passen, want ik wordt er hyper door....nou dit was het weer...verder voel ik mij weer goed....lieve AnMa...een hele prettige zonnige beetje pijnloze dag lief mens....daggggggggggggggg

Lieve groeten van Elisa....

----------


## anMa

Gewoon lekker geslapen ben nu wel aan de klok gewend zomertijd merk t niet meer
En aambei is al kleiner vraag me af of die weer helemaal weggaat
Voel me goed gelukkig

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: goed om te horen dat het kleiner gaat worden, ik weet niet of dat helemaal verdwijnen kan....sterkte met de laatste genezing... :Embarrassment: 

Met mij gaat het goed...ik wil heel veel, maar ik probeer rustig aan te doen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  vandaag is het zondag....een dagje om te relaxen.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Voor t eerst toch maar n pilletje genomen om naar toilet te gaan dulcolaxje
Was 3 dagen niet geweest snap t niet had extra veel water gedronken en het hielp gelukkig
Maar dat wordt dus geen gewoonte want dat schijnt slecht te zijn die pilletjes kun je strax niet meer zonder
Verder is alles ok fijne dag allemaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi AnMa: ik begrijp dat het lastig is met de stoelgang....ik heb dat jaren gehad....Yakult ging je kopen las ik.....

Mij helpt wandelen, een appeltje eten, en 1 1/2 tot 2 liter water drinken en daarnaast drink ik nog koffie/thee of iets anders!  :Embarrassment:  ik wens je er veel sterkte bij want het is een lastig probleem....vezels nemen is goed, maar ook niet overdreven veel...doordat je veel water drinkt moet het voedsel sneller door de darm gaan waardoor de ontlasting er eerder uitkomt....maar soms wil alles niet zo snel werken, de darmen kunnen wat lui zijn misschien? blijven prikkelen...sterkte ermee AnMa... :Big Grin: 

Ik voel mij goed...ik snoep teveel maar dat is onrust, dat gaat wel weer over.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

JA al dat water bbrrr heb daardoor minder honger en ik wil niet weer afvallen tot ik weer zo mager word als vroeger
Nu weeg ik 59 kilo destijds 47. 49. Kilo en was nooit fit nu is het veel beter en dat wil ik graag zo houden

----------


## anMa

Uitgeslapen en fit en blij

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij wel blij maar heb vandaag heel veel pijn aan mijn linkerkant laag in de taille (rugkant) krijg de pijn soms haast niet weg, maar met Ibuprofen een beetje.... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik schrik er van, meestal is het zeurderig maar vandaag....brrrrrrrrrrrr nou ja het is even niet anders....wel gezeuld gisteren met aarde en planten en boodschappen voor een vriendin uit de flat, maar enfin deze pijn komt altijd terug al jaren maar nu heftig!!!
verder niets te zeuren, en zo is er altijd wel iets...maar de zon scheen vanmorgen en dat was heerlijk.... :Embarrassment: 

oke Anma: blijf maar op je gewicht dan wat je "nu" hebt....je altijd futloos voelen is geen optie.... :Stick Out Tongue:  dagggggggggggggg

----------


## Mizzepi

Verstopte neus last van de keel vandaag voor de verandering eens hoofdpijn gewoon wat grieperig denk ik.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mizzepi......Sterkte ermee gewenst....altijd lastig als je dit soort dingen krijgt...het doet mij bijna denken aan hooikoorts....hou je haaks!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Vandaag schijnt de zon en is het minder guur buiten..ik had de handschoenen alweer aangetrokken...hahahahaha...ik voel mij goed, dus dat mag even zo blijven toch? 

Dag AnMa...fijn om je fris te voelen en misschien fruitig...haha grapje...fijne dag Girls.... :Stick Out Tongue:  en mannen als ze dit per ongeluk lezen...woehaaaaaaaaa  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Van harte beterschap mizzipe
Groetjes 
Ps. was heel vroeg wakker vandaag maar toch wel fit

----------


## anMa

Blij dat ik niet zo vroeg wakker was geworden 
Wel irritant elke morgen een busje dat staat te toeteren voor de deur
Maar ja dat hoort er bij eigenlijk is het een tijd waarop meeste mensen opstaan
Maar blijf liever n uurtje langer liggen tot 9 uur

----------


## Elisabeth9

Witte donderdag vandaag zeggen we....ik voel mij oke!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Altijd op goede vrijdag een beetje nostalgische gevoelens
Denk ik aan toen dat we s middags de statieven gingen bidden in de kerk
En ook dat er n keer een vreselijk onweer was precies om 3 uur in de middag
Maar vandaag ook blij dat m'n kleinzoon weer n dagje komt
Groetjes fijne Pasen allemaal

----------


## anMa

Staties in de kerk 
13 of 14 platen met afbeeldingen van de kruisweg 
En geen statieven zoals de iPad zegt....;-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik begrijp het AnMa: ik ken de prachtige afbeeldingen...fijn dat je kleinkind komt....geniet van je gezin met deze dagen!!!  :Embarrassment: 

met de ze dagen mis ik mijn overleden broer (46 jr), hij hield van de Pasen...ik ben naar de begraafplaats gegaan en heb bij 5 graven, van broer en familie, wat bloemetjes gepoot en er mooie grijze kandelaartjes neergezet, zodat we weer een jaar waxinelichtjes kunnen branden, dan zijn ze er toch even bij, en onze gedachten zijn toch altijd met dit soort dagen bij al onze dierbaren die er niet meer bij kunnen zijn...

Ik wens jou AnMa en al onze vrienden hier mooie en goede Paasdagen toe...en ik wens dat er meer "Vrede" op de Wereld mag komen!!!  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Bij zulke dagen denk je vaker aan riemden en geliefden die er niet meer bij kunnen zijn
Daar is niks mis mee denk ik
Mooi van jou dat je de graven bezoekt 
Dat is iets wat ik nooit doe of deed 
Veel van hen zijn gecremeerd of het graf is geruimd
Maar ik denk dan aan hen en soms steek in klein kaarsje aan als t n speciale dag is hun verjaardag of zo
Fijne dag o en ik heb nu 3 dagen het hondje van m'n dochter te logeren ze zijn naar paaspop

----------


## anMa

Had ik het nagelezen en toch iets over t hoofdbewoner. Lees......vrienden

----------


## anMa

Neeeee geen hoofdbewoner.....aaaahhhhh

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die AnMa:...nee je mist niets hoor....gewoonte van mij om de graven soms te bezoeken, en altijd met speciale dagen...iedereen doet het op zijn of haar manier en dat is prima!!  :Embarrassment:  dit geef "mij" rust....

wat lief dat je oppas moeder bent van hun hond...geweldig en fijn, dan kunnen ze genieten van andere leuke dingen!!!  :Big Grin: 

Hier gaat alles zijn gangetje..ik heb alleen kiespijn...maandag a.s naar de kaakchirurg toe voor een behandeling!! ik zie het wel....en de rest schrijf ik bij een ander Topic, nl een "kaarsje opsteken" ...

fijne dag AnMa....en anderen... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Beter dan gisteren
Toen ik naar bed ging kon ik haast niet in slaap komen 
Kiespijn van een kies die al 1 1/2 jaar geleden was getrokken Nawijn nog steeds af en toe
Hoofdpijn oorpijn spierpijn en daardoor stress
Na 2 uur nam ik maar n valeriaantje en toen sliep ik snel 
Vandaag weer fit

----------


## anMa

Napijn

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag is het Koningsdag.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hoera...hoe ik mij voel? ach dat interesseert niemand toch?  :Stick Out Tongue:  gezellig weekend voor de mensen die dit lezen... :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Hè Elisabeth heb je een leuke Koningsdag gehad?
We gingen even naar de speelgoedwinkel maar het was zo druk dat we bijna niet bij de deur konden komen haha
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: ja ik heb best wel een fijne Koningsdag gehad....dus je kon de winkel amper in...tjonge jonge, haha dat was super druk he? wel knus, want iedereen wil graag wat leuks doen en dat doet ieder op zijn of haar manier...ik hoop dat je geslaagd bent!!!  :Big Grin: 

Vandaag voel ik mij wel redelijk...afgelopen maandag was ik bij de Kaakchirurg...pffffffffffff dat viel tegen...ik leef nu van de ene pil op de andere en schrijf de tijden op wanneer ik iets inneem... :Stick Out Tongue:  mijn wang ziet er uit als een hamster die zijn wangzakken heeft gevuld met eten...koelen dus... :Frown:  en spoelen met een vies rommeltje....gisteren moest ik de auto wegbrengen voor de APK en dat viel tegen...hij staat er nu nog....vanmiddag ophalen...mijn vakantiegeld moet nog komen, maar die is al op door deze pech....ik werd er down van gistermiddag....ik ben gestopt met roken, je zou acuut een sigaret opsteken, maar neen...het verstand moet overheersen....bah altijd dat klotegeld....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Embarrassment:  gezondheid is het belangrijkst maar een beetje geld ook.....het kind van mijn overleden broer is nu voor de 2e keer geopereerd na zijn motorongeluk voor de Pasen....jeetje wat kan een mens schrikken he en een zorg hebben...tegen de boom aanknallen en enorm gehavend zijn maar goddank Leeft hij nog wel....ik hoop dat hij enigszins redelijk mag herstellen vooral zijn knie want die is verbrijzeld etc.... :Frown:  ja het leven kan leuk zijn , maar je hebt soms dagen dat het treurig is..... :Embarrassment: 

ik doe mijn best en probeer mijn positiviteit weer op te pakken....vanmiddag ben ik vrijwilligster voor oud gedienden die voor de Grote Bank gewerkt hebben zoals mijn vader...ook met mijn dikke wang moet ik er iets van maken...rustig maar aan dan breekt het lijntje niet, en de dag zal alles doorbreken...de zon komt altijd weer tevoorschijn!  :Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cornelia49

Voel me erg verdrietig; al een paar weken. Mijn broer is overleden.
Doet me zo n pijn!

----------


## anMa

Sterkte Cornelia groetjes

----------


## anMa

Niet goed geslapen
Eigen schuld had de iPad mee naar bed genomen 
Slecht hoor ik ben er nu officieel aan verslaafd
Moet voortaan toch beneden laten en niet meer doen
Maar ja tis zo leuk

----------


## Elisabeth9

Cornelia49: Hallo lief mens, wat verschrikkelijk dat je broer is overleden....als een zo'n dierbaar en geliefd mens komt te overlijden dan lijkt het net alsof er iets aan je geamputeerd is.. :Frown:  de dagen zijn anders....je mist iets enorm, en het verdriet is groot! elke dag is er 1....rustig maar aan...zoals je ziet gaan de dagen voorbij en de wereld draait door, maar jou pijn is aanwezig en dat heeft de overhand...de rest lijkt dan heel erg oppervlakkig op dat moment...ellendig hoor....

Ik wens je heel veel kracht toe en troost....ik zal een kaarsje voor je broer en jou branden, om het feit dat een dierbaar iemand is heengegaan!!! heel veel sterkte...ik Leef met je mee...

Warme lieve groet van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Hallo verslaafde...beter aan de Ipad dan aan andere dingen...geniet ervan lieverd.... :Embarrassment:  een goede zondag verder....

Ik lees net even de vlaginstructies voor deze dag..(dodenherdenking).vanaf 18.00 uur mag ik de vlag halfstok buiten hangen t/m zonsondergang....ik ga de vlag vast pakken en het op de juiste stand klaar hangen!!! morgen vlag ik voluit op bevrijdingsdag....

Ik steek tevens een kaars aan voor alle slachtoffers en mensen die zijn heengegaan in deze oorlog!

----------


## anMa

De vlag hebben we niet maar we denken om 8 uur s avonds wel aan hen die gevallen zijn

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Heel mooi anma, daar gaat het om..gedenking! fijne dag verder...liefssssssssssss

Hier gaat alles zijn gangetje...gisteren was Bevrijdingsdag, toen ik gisteravond de hond uitliet kon ik de muziek van verre horen...geweldig wat een geluid zeg...je kunt meedeinen op de muziek met hond en al...hahahahahaha.... :Embarrassment:  wederom heb ik de vlag uitgestoken, een taartje gekocht, bij mijn ouders een bakkie gedronken, de stad ingegaan, naar de begraafplaats gegaan met mijn zusje, en zo ging de dag voorbij en werd het nacht...de maan was omfloerst met een soort wolkje er om heen...mooi gezicht....
de pijn in mijn mond wordt minder...gelukkig, dat mag ook wel nadat ik een week geleden geholpen ben bij de kaakchirurg.... :Stick Out Tongue:  en zo is het dinsdag geworden....prettige dag voor allen die dit lezen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Elisabet ik hoop dat alles nu de goede kant opgaat 
Heb leuk speelgoed gekocht voor m'n kleinzoontje
Van die zachte blokjes met plaatjes erop en bakjes om n torentje te bouwen die ook in elkaar passen

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Bedankt hoor...terwijl ik dat schrijf had ik gisteren er weer behoorlijk last van...lastig verhaal eigenlijk...ik heb liever pijn aan mijn ledematen, want daar weet ik mee om te gaan, maar in mijn mond is wat anders, en mijn wang is nog steeds gezwollen... :Stick Out Tongue:  bah bah...genoeg gezeurd....ik hoop dat het volgende week echt wat minder pijn gaat doen!!! geduld is een schone zaak he, maar mijn geduld raakt op!!! hahahahaha....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Mad:   :Big Grin: 

Ach wat enig dat je zulke leuke dingen hebt gekocht voor je kleinzoon..leuk he? zelfs ik die geen kinderen heb vindt het altijd leuk om rond te neusen bij kinderspeeltjes....toch een gemis om geen mama te zijn, maar ik vindt het heel leuk voor jou hoor...geniet er fijn van lieverd....misschien kunnen we het topic weer gebruiken van : Nog iets gekocht vandaag of zoiets heet het....toch leuk dat we samen nog wat schrijven, gezellig hoor....fijne dag omi AnMa...klinkt goed he?  :Embarrassment:  daggggggg , lieve groet...

----------


## anMa

Niet zo uitgerust slaap al n paar nachtjes wat minder goed 
Wil ook niet telkens valeriaan innemen. Alleen af en toe daar maak ik geen gewoonte van
Zal t vannacht wel weer beter gaan denk ik dan maar
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niet goed geslapen AnMa...IK heb er ook last van...niet prettig....brrrrrrrrr..gisteravond een glas wijn genomen voor het slapen gaan plus nog wat pillen en ik was vrij snel in dromenland, maar ik ging er dan ook laat in....oeps... :Embarrassment: 

AnMa: ik wens jou alvast een hele gezellige leuke moederdag.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vanavond Songfestival.... :Embarrassment:  ik ga er fijn voor zitten..met een drankje en knabbel... :Big Grin: ..ennnnnn mijn zus is jarig...dat vieren we "morgen" op "Moederdag"! ook knus toch?
fijne dag allen...Liefssssssss van Elisa

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een hele gezellige fijne vrolijke Moederdag voor allen die Moeder zijn of als een Moeder zijn voor anderen!!  :Wink: 

verder wil ik Belgie bedanken voor de 8 punten die zij gegeven hebben aan Nederland....heel gaaf...uiteindelijk is Nederland als 2e geeindigd op het Songfestival.. :Embarrassment: ..ik was beretrots, het is een prachtig mooi en Sereen nummer....nummer 1 Oostenrijk heeft terecht gewonnen met het nummer Rise like a Phoenix, gezongen door Conchita Wurst...de vrouw met de baard zoals men haar noemt...in werkelijkheid is het een man met een pruik op maar met veel vrouwelijke trekken...hij maakt een statement voor de mensen die anders zijn zoals de homo's etc....sinds 2011 werkt hij aan dit image, een hommage aan alle mensen die anders zijn en niet getolereerd worden in heel veel landen....ik vond het ontroerend en mooi!!! fijne dag verder....de Wereld mag best "even" verbroederen door dit Songfestival....prettige dag verder aan allen die dit lezen...dag lieve vrienden en onbekenden... :Big Grin:  warme groet van Elisa....

----------


## anMa

Iedereen fijne Moederdag gewenst
Heb 11 uur geslapen 2 x 5 min wakker moest dus wat inhalen. Haha
Komt ook doordat zo waaide en regende dan slaap ik altijd heel lekker
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Flink verkouden hoe kan t anders met dit weer
Niet geslapen heel erge keelpijn
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge AnMa: 11 uur geslapen....dan zie je eruit als een jonge blom...hahahaha  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:  dat had je dus nodig, ik hoop dat het je goed heeft gedaan...nu verkouden en keelpijn...oeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii niet fijn....dan denk ik aan zakdoeken/neusdruppels/paracetamollen/zuigtabletten....
sterkte lieve Anma....hier schijnt de zon even...ik hoop dat het mag blijven.....

met mij gaat het goed... :Big Grin:  nu nog wat minder snoepen, maar dit is het gevolg van stoppen met "roken"....brrrrrrrrrrrr ik baal ervan dat ik dit doe, maar hopelijk komt er een moment dat ik zeg..."stop" !!! :Big Grin:  hoppa....verder nietssssssss te zeuren...dag lieve vrienden...

Cornelia49: heel veel sterkte lieverd het aankomende jaar na het overlijden van je broer...dat duurt lang, het is een knagend gemis!  :Frown:  lieve groeten...

----------


## cornelia49

> Sterkte Cornelia groetjes


Dankjewel anMa.
Het zal wel slijten denk ik maar dat heeft tijd nodig.
Gelukkig wordt het weer wat beter de komende dagen. Dat vrolijkt een mens weer wat op he.

----------


## anMa

Denk dat ik griep heb
Wel n griepspuit gehad in oktober maar die is denk ik uitgewerkt
Al 2 dgn in bed en beroerd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik heb even niets mee te melden... :Frown:

----------


## anMa

Gelukkig ook weer beter na 2 of 3 dagen ziek
Op tijd weer beter voor het mooie weer
Geniet ervan elisabet fijn wandelen met je hondje

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is inderdaad wandelweer met mijn hondje...en wandelweer voor alle mensen om eens naar buiten te gaan, in de tuin te zitten en te wroeten, vitaminen opdoen  :Wink:  ik zoek een huisje aan de grond, helaas duurt dit heeeeeeeeeeeel lang! jammer... fijn weekend....
dank je Anma....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij goed.....ik ben er even tussen uit geweest en dat zal straks misschien nog een tijdje gebeuren...

Ha die Anma...ik hoop dat alles goed met je is en gaat! en uiteraard met je kinderen, en kleinkind....
aan deze kant gebeurd er zoals altijd heel veel....het kind van mijn overleden broer die een ernstig ongeluk heeft gehad moest weer geopereerd worden, maar nu is hij aan het revalideren... :Smile:  ik hoop dat hij weer beter mag lopen....een dierbare oom van mij is overleden na jaren kwakkelen, afgelopen week was de crematie, en nu is er een "huisje" voor mij beschikbaar....eerst een intake bij een Woningbouwvereniging vd week en ik wil het huisje bekijken ....klein van stuk maar volgens mij een leuk tuintje erbij en het park om de hoek....ik ben reuze benieuwd...wel moet ik meer betalen, maar daar moet ik maar over heen stappen en snoeien overal waar ik op kan bezuinigen...ik wil dolgraag weg van de flat....ook al is het kleiner, mijn wens komt bijna in vervulling als het doorgaat....ben benieuwd....

verder wens ik je een mooie dag Anma en tot wederhoren....als ik het huisje krijg moet ik volop aan de bak....pfffffffffffff  :Stick Out Tongue:  27 juni wordt het opgeleverd (huurhuisje).....dagggggggggggg

Liefs en vele groeten aan mijn vrienden hier als ze dit misschien lezen!!!!  :Cool:  :Embarrassment:  ik wens jullie Liefde en gezondheid en veel goeds voor jullie gezinnen waar ook altijd immer wat gebeurd!!! maar met vele bakjes koffie kan er veel gepraat en opgelost worden...koffie of thee wordt overal bij gedronken...lief en leed....Knuffel voor mijn vrienden... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Hallo Elisabeth
Leuk een nieuw huisje zal wel veel werk worden verhuizen is altijd meer werk en duurder dan je denkt
Suc6 ermee
Ik ben ook n paar dagen weggeweest
Was al 20 jr. niet meer ergens naar toe 
Nu was t extra leuk want het was n prijs die ik won
We hebben genoten
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa: Hartstikke tof dat je samen bent weggeweest...ging je niet naar een eiland toe in Nederland....heeeeeel leuk...ach dame wat geweldig leuk he om er weer eens tussen uit te kunnen gaan samen...dat doet een mens goed!!!  :Embarrassment:  ja dat heb je verteld, dat heb je gewonnen!!! tof hoor....ik hoop dat jullie het erg fijn hebben gehad....

ik ga ook weinig op vakantie...hindert niet, ooit wordt dat misschien wel weer anders....vorig jaar mijn auto gedeeltelijk verbrand bij de flat door een ontploffing...paps was sponsor van een andere auto...daarna hebben ze hier bij de flat de achterruit kapot gemaakt en zo was er steeds schade en dat kost geld...elk centje draai ik soms om, maar enfin, hopelijk weet ik eind vd week meer...ben reuze benieuwd.....2x huur betalen is al bijna mijn hele salaris, dus ja...hahahahaha...geen vetpot maar ik wil dolgraag weg dus ik moet creatiever worden, ik zal er gelukkiger door worden en dat is belangrijk...nog ff wachten..ik moet eerst alle benodigde papieren laten zien, en daarna mag je een keertje het huis bekijken...pfffffffffffffff omslachtig maar het is niet anders!!! alles staat ermee...ik heb vertrouwen en anders maar niet, dan komt er wel een volgend huisje maar voor deze "ga" ik voor!!!.... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  fijne dag verder en tot horens...doegieeeeeeeeeeee Groeten v Elisa

----------


## Twinkeltje

Hallo, kben hier nieuw en lijkt me heel ingewikkeld haha

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Twinkeltje...van harte Welkom meid....ook bij mij heeft het enige tijd geduurd voordat ik in de gaten had hoe alles werkte...
alles rustig bekijken en op klikken en je komt al een heel eind....soms geven mensen antwoord en soms ook niet, daar iedereen zijn eigen drukte heeft! kijk maar wat je fijn vindt en je leert het vanzelf.....tot slot wens ik jou een prettige dag toe en veel succes met alles en de ontdekking om wat te bekijken/lezen/of schrijven..... :Embarrassment:  een mooie dag gewenst...

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Hallo winkeltje. Welkom het valt wel mee hoor is niet zo ingewikkeld als t lijkt
Groetjes fijne dag
Elisabeth doe ns mee aan n prijsvraag dan win je misschien ook haha
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die AnMa.....Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wat een goed idee...volgend jaar of zo...ik ben nog te hyper..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

vandaag naar de Woningbouw....spannend....en nu maar hopen dat ik deze maand dat huisje mag zien....pfffffffffff dat wachten he? ik wordt er onrustig van....lieve AnMa...ik wens jou een hele mooie dag toe...alles goed met je kleinkind? en pas je regelmatig op? doegieeeeeee
Lieve groeten van Elisa.... :Big Grin: 

Dag lezers, vrienden, en onbekenden....een heerlijke dag gewenst en een stabiele gezondheid.... :Embarrassment:  Liefssssss

----------


## anMa

Ben gelukkig weer wat opgeknapt
Ik had wat stukjes schapenkaas gegeten en plots werd ik toch misselijk
Was vergeten dat ik ook geen geitenkaas eet om die reden
Ja schapenkaas toch ook maar niet dan raar met gewone kaas ..nergens last van
Bbrrr als ik er nog aan denk ..
Heb ook n rare bult op m'n been ben vast ergens door gestoken bij t plukken van de frambozen...
Ook dat gaat voorbij
Mijn broer ligt op I C was gevonden door z'n buurman
Hij heeft erge suikerziekte en zorgt ook niet zo goed voor zichzelf
Ga er vanmiddag heen mijn nichtje belde dat ik niet moest schrikken omdat hij zo mager was geworden

Mijn schoonvader had antibiotica gekregen had bronchitis. Maar hij is al 90 en we zijn dus wel bezorgd
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Blij want m'n kleinzoontje was er vandaag 
we hebben heerlijk gewandeld en nieuwe sokjes gekocht voor hem

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ach AnMa toch.....sterkte gewenst met alles...allereerst je gevecht tegen die kaassoorten...brrrrrrrrrr je kan er gewoon niet tegen...niet meer eten dus, maar dat weet je nu voor eens en altijd?  :Stick Out Tongue:  die bult op het been is ook niet fijn...en na mate we ouder worden lijkt het wel of we soms nog heftiger reageren op steken etc...brrrrrrrrrr het zal wel jeuken he?.....
en dan je broer...wauw dat is schrikken AnMa.....heel veel sterkte voor hem, ik hoop dat hij er weer bovenop mag komen.....en dan nog je schoonpapa....vooral als mensen zo oud mogen worden zijn het mensen van de dag geworden, zorgelijk dus...ook sterkte voor hem!  :Smile: 
en als troost heb je het gezelschap voor je kleinkind...dat moet heerlijk zijn zo'n klein hummeltje die nog zo ongecompliceerd van het Leven kan genieten...hij wordt gepamperd en liefdevol verzorgd...en ja dan mag je hem verwennen, want dat doen oma's....en daar horen ook leuke sokjes bij...geweldig hoor... :Wink: 

Hier gebeurd er ook van alles.....ik heb inmiddels het nieuwe "huisje" gezien en krijg bedenktijd t/m dinsdag....ik heb veel om over na te denken, ik kan er al 2 nachten niet van slapen...een schattig Hans en Griet huisje...kamer is klein en de keuken ook, dus ik moet veel ruimen als ik daar zou gaan wonen....een tuintje die ik leuk zou kunnen opknappen...vorig jaar is daar op de rij veel overlast geweest maar dat is nu allemaal aardig onder controle....ik woon hier al 19 jaar, en misschien wordt het tijd dat ik de knop in mijn koppie omzet en de positieve dingen ga bekijken die ik krijg als ik hier vertrek....ik heb een low budget, maar misschien moet ik het avontuur aangaan en vertrekken van hier waar ik zoveel heb meegemaakt....het kan nooit erger worden!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ik denk er nog even over, maar zo sta ik ervoor..het huisje wordt de 27e juni opgeleverd...pffffffffffffffffffff ...maar enfin..ik mag er nog ff over nadenken....wat is wijsheid!!!  :Embarrassment: 

tot slot wil ik alle "vaders" morgen een fijne Vaderdag wensen, ook de vaders die geen eigen kinderen hebben, maar als een vader voor andere kinderen zijn!!!....ik hou mijn papa in ere zolang het nog kan....een mooie dag gewenst....

Hartelijke lieve groet van Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Dank je Elisabeth
Het gaat al wat beter met m'n broer hij was weer aanspreekbaar maar ligt nog op ic
Vandaag gaan we bij schoonpapa een kopje koffie doen 
weet niet of onze kinderen nog komen denk t wel
Wens jou wijsheid toe om je beslissing te maken maar soms kun je er beter niet te lang over denken
maar gewoon lekker doen
Ven benieuwd wat het gaat worden groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: wat fijn om te horen dat het met je broer iets beter gaat....alle beetjes helpen toch? ik hoop dat het de goede kant op mag blijven gaan!!!! super.... :Smile:  sterkte met alles en iedereen.....en je eigen gezondheid he?.....kalmpjes aan dan kom je er ook!!! succes....

Ik heb lang nagedacht en ik heb het "huisje" geaccepteerd.....langzaam groei ik er naar toe.....ik begin al druk te worden want er moet veel gedaan worden, maar stress hoort erbij....nu eerst op zoek naar een leuk vloertje, het komt goed.. eind juli zit ik in het nieuwe huisje, wauw wat een verandering zal dat zijn, maar als je eenmaal elke dag naar het huisje gaat dan groei je mee en verlangt dan naar die plek toe...veilig op de grond met de voeten weer op de aarde....heerlijk lijkt mij dat...geweldig....ik heb hier jaren op gewacht...pfffffffffffff maar er moet veel weg, maar ook dat is kunst toch? het is oke, ik sta er open voor!!! voor nu wens ik jou en andere lezers/vrienden een fijn weekend toe....

Lieve groeten van Elisa.... :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anMa

Gefeliciteerd met je huisje Elisabeth
Wel leuk dat het doet sterkte met de verhuis
Vandaag ga ik oppassen op mijn knuffeltje 
Dochter moet naar de stad kleren kopen ze heeft n nieuwe baan
Maar gaat haar zoontje wel missen zegt ze nu al
4 hele dagen werken weer wat had ik het toch. Wel stukken beter elke dag met mijn kindjes thuis
De vrouwen van tegenwoordig hebben het veel moeilijker. Respect voor ze...
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Morge AnMa: Dank je wel hoor voor je felicitatie...ik ben bijna elke dag ff in dat huisje..het werk gaat niet zo snel, maar enfin dat is niet anders....de dingen weggooien en inpakken moet een mens zelf doen en gister ben ik er niet geweest...even dit weekend wat rustig aan doen en vandaag in mijn flat wat ordenen.....pffffffffffffffffffffffff  :Smile: 

Proficiat voor je dochter, heerlijk dat ze een nieuwe baan heeft, en geweldig als jij kunt oppassen.....
ik weet niet of de moeders van tegenwoordig het zwaarder hebben,...ze krijgen soms kansen die onze moeders niet hadden... in die tijd van onze moeders hadden ze het ook zeker niet gemakkelijk....tegenwoordig is er veel meer luxe en iedereen moet maar een auto hebben, mooie spullen, op vakantie gaan etc....tegenwoordig is er meer stress omdat iedereen zo gehaast is en er veel moet, eigenlijk zou dat anders kunnen, maar iedereen jaagt elkaar maar op....werken is een mooi iets als je gezond bent, en als moeder is het ook fijn om andere dingen te kunnen doen, en als men in scheiding ligt is dat moeilijker, dan moet je nog meer als vader of moeder werken en alles regelen...maar enfin het gaat erom dat men keuzes moet maken in het Leven, maar uiteraard gun ik de moeders en vaders het beste, want de banen liggen niet voor het opscheppen, maar als je jong bent heb je meer kansen dan een veertiger of vijftiger....het is solliciteren als een gek en nog willen ze je niet hebben....de wijsheid van de ouderen gaat op deze manier verloren...ik vindt niet alles een verbetering....

ik raak op dreef en dat op de zondagochtend...ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat AnMa en natuurlijk met die kleine...prettige dag....veel schrijven zal ik niet, deze maand ben ik druk, maar ik probeer het af en toe...een hele mooie dag gewenst en veel succes voor je dochter in haar nieuwe baan.... :Wink:  groetjessssssssssssss  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Suc6 met de verhuis 
Ben wat wazig te vroeg opgestaan
Maar mooi weer vandaag groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die AnMa ; rustig maar aan dame....ha,ha,...in Nederland was het gisteren enorme plensbuien...vandaag is het frisser,wel weer om te "werken" verven dus....verhuizen doe ik pas eind van deze maand...dus je kent het wel...werken in 2 huizen is killing...hahahahahaha..ik was het weekend "lam" en dat zal ook met dat weer te maken hebben...

vandaag er tegen aan...lieve AnMa...een mooie dag gewenst ...Groetjesssssss  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Niet goed met m'n broer lijkt elke dag iets slechter niet aanspreekbaar en niet behandelbaar vanwege zijn zwakke toestand

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, oftewel lieve vrienden....

AnMa: hoe is het "NU" met je broer? het klonk zeer zorgelijk....heel veel sterkte, of ben ik al te laat?....dikke knuffel lieverd... :Smile: 

Ik ben er lang tussen uit geweest....ik ben inmiddels verhuisd naar een woning aan de grond en ik ben er "Super blij mee" !  :Wink:  heel veel werk want ik had een grote flat en dit huisje is kleiner...dus de grote meubelen gingen naar de Kringloop en of de Rova en aan de andere kant kocht ik 2e hands wat spullen...enig al zeg ik het zelf....mijn zus heeft zeer veel geholpen en geregeld en daar ben ik dankbaar voor, alsmede een vriend die elke dag klaar stond om mij te helpen...chapeau voor hen  :Embarrassment:  mijn familie heeft de verhuiswagen met lift betaald , en dat kwam als een zeer grote verrassing! geweldig was dat en wat ging dat in een rap tempo....formidable.... :Stick Out Tongue:  die dag verder waren alleen mijn zus en ik aanwezig....het is vakantietijd he? en veel mensen mankeren wat dus sjouwen was geen optie....pfffffffffffffff ik zit heer zalig en geniet met volle teugen...de dozen staan nog overal in huis, maar dat komt wel goed....mijn lichaam protesteert nu enorm na weken van afgebroken werken en grote drukte maar dat hoort erbij, dus ik doe kalm aan! maar ik "geniet"...nooit geen lawaai meer boven mijn hoofd....nooit meer wachten bij liften in de koude en die regelmatig het laten afweten.....nooit meer de hele dag aangesproken worden.....het wordt hier rustiger op een "goede manier" weer normaal leven, de stress en ellende kunnen vergeten van de laatste jaren....vooruit kijken en weer plannen kunnen maken dat is fijn...elke dag is er 1....Bhody mijn hondje is hier ook gelukkig, hij geniet van de omgeving, het park om de hoek en het tuintje van ons....zaliggggggggggggggg

nou lieve mensen dit was mijn nieuws tot zover....alle goeds voor jullie en het gezin, tevens sterkte met ellende of welk verdriet dan ook wat dagelijks op ons bordje ligt...zorg goed voor jullie zelf en elkaar....laat de zon maar weer schijnen want deze enorme buien daar ben ik meer dan zat van....gisteren nog een BBQ gehad met familie, onder de luifels en partytenten....warm inpakken en smikkelen en genieten van de warmte van de familie....ik geef jullie een dikke knuffel en wens allen een goede enigszins gezonde dag!!! 

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Blij en dankbaar dat ik zo n lief kleinzoontje heb

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth wat een voordelen hè nu je verhuisd bent
Geniet er van
Doei

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa: begrijp ik het goed? ik lees rechts en links iets....is je broer overleden?  :Frown:  dan wil ik je "condoleren" met het enorme verlies om je broer!!! dat vindt ik heel verdrietig en erg, maar als je broer zo ondraaglijk heeft geleden dan is het fijn als hij de ogen mag sluiten en de pijn niet meer hoeft te voelen. ...heel veel sterkte gewenst voor jou en je familie....Liefs van mij....Elisa..... :Smile:  plus een warme knuffel.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja AnMa....het is heerlijk dat ik hier nu mag wonen....er moet nog van alles gebeuren maar het "Leven" staat voorop....er moet nog wat geschilderd worden en behangen...dozen uitpakken etc....het komt goed....alles kan niet gelijk perfect zijn, daar moet ik mij bij neer leggen..de dag loopt soms steeds anders dan ik gedacht had.....mijn hondje kon opeens amper nog lopen afgelopen donderdagavond ...er zat een gaatje in zijn linker achterpoot en is ontstoken...achteraf heb ik wel wat tekenen gezien, vrijdagochtend meteen naar de dierenkliniek...roetsssssssssssss de auto in....de medicijnen zijn nu bijna op, ik zie weer verbetering, gelukkig maar want hij werd er niet vrolijk van en ik ook niet...zielig als dieren lijden, ze kunnen niet praten....maar ook dit zal wel over gaan...pffffffffffff gelukkig maar....

ik geniet absoluut van de voordelen van het aan de grond wonen....zaliggggggggggggg ik ben dankbaar en heel blij ermee!  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel Elisabeth voor de condoleance
Goed in de gaten houden dat pootje van je hondje dat t niet gaat zweren
Anders helpt ook nog om n softbalde te doen
Pootje even in lauw sodawater houden goed afdrogen daarna
Groetjes geniet nog van de zo'n die af en toe wel schijnt

----------


## anMa

Sodabadje Dus weer fout iPad SODABADJE!!

----------


## anMa

Vanmorgen geen zin om uit bed te komen en toen ik eruit was kreeg ik t rolgordijntje tegen me hoofd
Versleten hoe t vastzat met n dun ijzertje Aaaahhh en ik schrik dan heel erg
Wilde gelijk terug naar bed gaan heb ik natuurlijk niet gedaan want dan is t eind zoek
Moet boodschappen doen en niet toegeven aan depressievieteit
De herfst is altijd n tijd dat ik erg op moet passen voor zulke depressieve gevoelens
Nostalgie en zeker nu mijn broer er niet meer is en ik als enige van het gezin over ben gebleven das n heel raar gevoel
Maar ik weet nu hoe ermee om te gaan. Gelukkig 
Fijne dag nog groetjes

----------


## anMa

O en ik had een nachtmerrie over de tandarts
Ben ik eigenlijk niet meer zo bang van hoor niet zo erg als eerst
Maar ik ben bezig om een partiële prothese te laten maken voor boven en ondergebit
Helemaal niet erg maar ...toch ervan gedroomd dat t wel erg was 
Over spuiten en ijzeren schroefjes. Aaaaahhhhhh!!!

----------


## anMa

Teveel stress de laatste tijd
Vandaag komt kleinzoontje n nachtje logeren
Maar hij schijnt altijd vroeg wakker te zijn 
Daar kan ik niet goed tegen
Als ik zo vroeg opsta voel ik me altijd n beetje ziek 
Heb t koud en tril en vaak diarree en als ik t van tevoren weet slaap ik dus heel slecht de nacht ervoor
Kan ik morgenmiddag nog wat gaan slapen of rusten want maandag komt hij om 7 uur alweer dan is t vaste oppasdag
Zal blij zijn als t weer dinsdag is maar ik vind hem heel lief dus dat moet dan maar ben benieuwd of andere oma s dit herkennen 
Of ben ik nu zo n slappeling?

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: hoe is het nu met dat rolgordijntje? zit die nog vast?  :Stick Out Tongue:  hmm wel pijnlijk aan je hoofd he? en het lijkt mij heel akelig als je al enige bent overgebleven van het gezin...veel sterkte ermee....
depressief zijn lijkt mij al erg genoeg, en natuurlijk helemaal als alles tegen zit....hoofd stoten, niet lekker zijn, de regen, en de verplichte dingen soms, dat is niet prettig...als je gevoelig er voor bent dan komt dat regelmatig terug...hopelijk heb je er medicijnen voor of iets anders wat jou kan helpen! sterkte ermee.... :Smile:  fijn dat je kleinzoon afleiding geeft maar 's morgens vroeg opstaan is lastig want je lichaam heeft dan opstart problemen...je hebt het vroeger altijd gedaan voor je eigen kind(eren)..dapper dat je het toch doet, dat is heel lief van je...maandagochtend 7.uur uur oppasdag...wauw dat is heel vroeg he? maar ik kan mij voorstellen dat je dat met Liefde doet, een schooltje is duur....en het is normaal dat je dinsdag dan weer op je eigen manier kunt functioneren...je bent dus absoluut geen slappeling!!! hulde dat je het doet, het is "geen" verplichting he?  :Smile:  ik begrijp het wel ondanks dat ik zelf geen kinderen heb, daarvoor heb ik teveel gezien...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vorige week is Bhody weer naar een week van medicijnen met enige spoed naar de dierenkliniek gebracht...hij beet continue op zijn linker achter poot...onder narcose is er een grasaar? wat diep naar binnen drong in zijn pootje verwijderd....pfffffffffff wat een opluchting....hij was wel een week lang misselijk of zoiets...dus ik kookte een pan met rijst voor hem en gaf hem elke ochtend en soms avond rijst met zacht vleesvoer erdoor heen...nu eet hij weer brokjes...misschien door die medicijnen dat hij niet lekker was...hij eet ook elke dag iets gras...maar dat hindert niet, ik zie dat als een middels waardoor hij zou kunnen spugen of als bescherming voor zijn maag...ik doe alles op gevoel en dan komt het altijd goed....dus een akelige week voor Bhody....

verder doet/deed mijn schouder en arm flink pijn, maar het was niet anders...dit komt door de verhuizing en alles wat ik nog doe en mag doen... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik was er gisteren somber door dus heb ik rustdag genomen... :Cool:  en als het weer dan zo wisselvallig is dan helpt dat ook niet he? van de week komt er weer meer zon, dus dat helpt en is fijn....straks koffie drinken bij mijn ouders, ik heb ze nu nog, maar sinds het plotselinge overlijden van mijn broer zijn ze nooit meer de oude geworden met name mijn moeder....ik heb vanmorgen nog kastanjes kunnen rapen in de stromende regen toen ik mijn hondje uitliet...hoppa en weer zag ik een kastanje in het gras liggen, haha, ik werd er blij van, ik vindt dat geweldig, dat ze op de grond vallen met een bastje erom heen en dan gaan ze open en liggen je stralend en glimmend aan te kijken... :Wink:  wauw, hoe mooi kan de natuur zijn he? ik raap ze met plezier op en met een klein hoeraatje steek ik ze in mijn grote waxjas... :Big Grin:  fijne zondag tot slot...teveel typen is niet goed voor mijn arm maar het is wel leuk om wat te schrijven...dag AnMa en mijn vrienden hier...Lieve groeten en een gezellige zondag.... :Cool:  wens ik jullie toe....

----------


## anMa

:Cool: Bedankt voor je lieve woorden Elisabeth
Wat is de natuur mooi en je vindt er zoveel mooie dingen elk seizoen weer anders
Houd je ook van de herfst die is soms wat triest maar toch vind ik de herfst mooier dan zomer
Maar vast voor iedereen verschillend
Na de verhuis zul je wel veel rust nodig hebben het hakt erin n verhuizing ook lichamelijk je overschat jezelf doet teveel en naderhand zit je weer in de lappenmand
Hahaha
Je hondje dat is zielig zo n pijn arm beestje gelukkig is er n baasje die goed voor hem zorgt 
Vandaag gaat t wel goed ik was heel vroeg naar bed gegaan en sliep lang genoeg om goed de dag te kunnen beginnen
Nog mooi weer voorspeld dus jij ook geniet ervan 
Groetjes :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo AnMa...fijn dat je wat beter slaapt, je hebt het nodig.....en momenteel is het genieten van de zonnestralen alhoewel ik niet in de zon lig.... :Wink: 

Mijn arm doet zo'n pijn, ik krijg het zelf niet meer onder controle...na jaren pijnbestrijding , fysio en andere behandeling gaf ik er de brui aan, het lichaam moet het maar zelf doen vond ik destijds....maar nu heb ik de fysiotherapie gebeld, hulp is nodig en het voordeel is dat het mijn nicht is dus dat maakt het prettig en het is geweldig dat zij mij zo snel heeft kunnen in plannen ... dus vandaag er naar toe....top....
een zonnige dag voor allen die dit lezen... :Big Grin:

----------


## anMa

Toch maar naar de fysio dan al helpt t maar n beetje zal je wel eerst door de pijn heen moeten sterkte gewenst.
Ik voel me wel goed al ben ik de laatste tijd erg moe
Zal wel komen door alles wat er gebeurt en wat eraan vooraf ging
Ook maandags vroeg opstaan breekt me erg op
Maar de andere opa oma doen t 2 dagen in de week petje af voor hen 
Slaap ik de andere dagen maar wat langer uit en s avonds voor t Alpen voorlopig geen tv meer
Kan ook komen omdat de herfst aanbreekt dagenkorter en sneller en langer donker ben ik ook wel gevoelig voor
Zal maar veel naar buiten gaan overdag dat helpt 
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Toch maar naar de fysio dan al helpt t maar n beetje zal je wel eerst door de pijn heen moeten sterkte gewenst.
Ik voel me wel goed al ben ik de laatste tijd erg moe
Zal wel komen door alles wat er gebeurt en wat eraan vooraf ging
Ook maandags vroeg opstaan breekt me erg op
Maar de andere opa oma doen t 2 dagen in de week petje af voor hen 
Slaap ik de andere dagen maar wat langer uit en s avonds voor t slapen voorlopig geen tv meer
Kan ook komen omdat de herfst aanbreekt dagenkorter en sneller en langer donker ben ik ook wel gevoelig voor
Zal maar veel naar buiten gaan overdag dat helpt 
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt AnMa. :Embarrassment: ..het was een goede behandeling bij de fysio, en de napijn kwam later op gang toen ik thuis ging zitten en een broodje ging eten...pfffffffffff pijn put uit  :Stick Out Tongue:  dan wil ik allerlei lekkers eten en een sigaret en een pijnstiller...ik ben weer begonnen te roken na drie maanden gestopt te zijn...(bewust) ...vandaag kon ik mijn agenda niet vinden met mijn adressen erin en de postzegels...die zaten nog verstopt in een verhuisdoos....dus dat irriteerde mij en al zoekende en trekkende vond ik het...ach do liebe...AUUUUUUuu mijn arm...tja veel te zwaar die dozen maar je moet toch wat he? maar nu kan ik tenminste een verjaardagskaart sturen met een postzegel erop....de pc bleef hangen en ook dat ging niet meer, dus toen trok ik de stekker van de accu eruit en na enige tijd, een uurtje ofzo kon ik er weer op werken zoals nu....top...pffffffffffff

Ik vindt het heel begrijpelijk dat je moe bent AnMa....eerst de angst en zorg om je broer tijdens ziekte, en na een tijd komt hij te overlijden, zeer verdrietige tijden breken aan, maar door drukte kom je niet eens altijd toe aan het rouwproces...dan komt de herfst weer in zicht waar veel mensen behoorlijk last van hebben op hun gesteldheid (geest en lichaam)  :Frown:  en dan doe je ook nog eens je best om op je kleinkind te passen....chapeau hoor.... :Big Grin:  dat de andere oma 2 dagen oppast zegt niets over jou inzet....jij mankeert al van alles en dan is 1 dag genoeg en af en toe misschien onverwachts nog een keertje...dus een dikke pluim voor "jou"...je doet het om je dochter te helpen en omdat je van het kind houd en het smeed een band met dat kleine hummeltje...prachtig toch? als het later op de ochtend is en je drinkt koffie dan zal je ongetwijfeld genieten van deze momenten met je kleinkind alleen..... :Smile:  heel mooi en vredig.....af en toe naar buitengaan als het weer droog is en de zon schijnt is heel goed voor iedereen...sterkte met alles en een fijne ontspannen dag gewenst.....

Lieve groet van Elisa.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

De zon schijnt, ik zit in mijn kleine pittoreske huisje en kijk mijn eigen tuintje in, en hoor de vogeltjes fluiten. :Embarrassment: ..het klinkt simpel maar als je na jaren lawaai en overlast weer rustige momenten meemaakt is dat "fantastisch" ik ben dankbaar hiervoor...vandaag ben ik opgewekt, mijn arm doet pijn maar dat kost tijd en ga ik niet over mekkeren(zeuren) een goede gezonde dag voor iedereen.. Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wederom schijnt de zon, ik had het niet verwacht, heerlijk hoor....ik zit achter de pc te schrijven en heb mijn tens apparaat voor pijnbestrijding aangesloten en bevestigd aan mijn rechter schouder/arm en opeens houd het ding er mee op...he????????  :Stick Out Tongue:  och shit batterijen leeg, niets aan de hand dan maar het reserve paar....hup aanzetten die bende en hoppa.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wat blijkt "ook leeg" tjaaaaaaaaaaa dan maar weer wachten, jammer, straks ben ik met mijn tante naar het ziekenhuis en dan komt het er voorlopig niet van...geduld is echt een schone zaak maar ik ben ongeduldig..hahahahaha..pech voor mij....

iemand nog iets te melden? fijne dag in ieder geval....oeps, de zon verdwijnt ook weer.... :Cool:  och daar komt ie al weer aan, ja het lijkt alsof je de lichtknop aan en uitzet...ken je dat? grappig...wat warmte zal ons allen goed doen....prettige en gezonde dag allemaal....Liefs... :Wink:

----------


## Raimun

iemand nog iets te melden? fijne dag in ieder geval....

.._hier , niks te melden_ !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anMa

Ja Elisabeth fijn dat je zo geniet in je huisje je hebt t verdiend met al het gesjouw van de verhuizing
Roken stoppen schijnt zo moeilijk te zijn mijn man is 2 1/2 jr. geleden gestopt ik ben zo trots op hem
Maar de eerste maanden waren erg zwaar om niet weer te beginnen hij heeft toen heel veel lolligs gegeten
Maar als je het nog nodig hebt om door de pijn heen te komen. 
Probeer t later nog eens zou ik zeggen
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Raimon jij ook groetjes

----------


## anMa

Was t bijna vergeten maar ik was nog 2 dagen. Helemaal niet lekker 
Erge hoofdpijn en misselijk lichte verhoging 
Gelukkig had ik nog zetpillen liggen want iets innemen gaat dan niet komt er weer uit
Moest ook nog naar de tandarts m'n prothese die is in de maak moest ik gaan passen
Wat n misselijk gevoel in je mond 
Als ik er maar aan kan wennen
Maar t moet want ik heb geen kiezen meer en kan slecht kauwen dus...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Raimun, fijn dat er niets te melden is aan het front... :Embarrassment:  fijne dag lief mens.

AnMa: sterkte met je gezondheid, rustig aan doen als dat mogelijk is...Prothese? (tandarts) dat lijkt mij enorm wennen, maar als het goed gemaakt wordt zal het geleidelijk wennen, en dan loop je weer rond met een mooi gevuld "bekkie"  :Wink:  hoe tof kan dat zijn....het lijkt mij wel eng als je tanden getrokken worden...succes gewenst met dit proces! .....maar om weer goed te kunnen kauwen is heel belangrijk, dus ik ben benieuwd hoe het voor je gaat worden, ik hoor het graag.....Liefssssssss 

Vandaag voel ik mij opgeruimd, maar het is nog vroeg he? iets beter geslapen doet wonderen want de schouder/arm belemmert mij...ik denk dat ik toch maar eens de arts bel voor aankomende week.....dit is nogal heftig....ik wordt er moe van....advies vragen kan geen kwaad he?  :Big Grin: 
bedankt voor je verhaaltje over roken AnMa...knap dat je man er van af is....ik ben 2x gestopt, zomaar van de ene op de andere dag, gewoon op wilskracht, maar eerlijk gezegd deed ik het voor een ander, ik ben ook bewust weer gaan roken..1x na 14 maanden en de laatste keer na 3 maanden....ik ben ervan overtuigd dat ik wel weer een keer ga stoppen....het heeft nu geen prioriteit voor mij, uiteraard is het veeeeeeeeeeeel gezonder, absoluut!!! fijn weekend allen....Groetjessssssss  :Cool:

----------


## anMa

Voel me redelijk goed last van m'n oren eczeem wat niet meer weggaat
Soms erg lastig soms ook nergens last van maar dat t telkens terugkomt weet ik nu
In m'n slaap krab ik er soms aan omdat t zo jeukt Aahhhhh. Gek word je ervan hahaha
Maar als t niet erger is dan dat ...groetjes

----------


## anMa

Handschoenen aan in bed ...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Succes Anma...ja katoenen handschoenen is een idee, dat doen sommige mensen ook als ze hun handen hebben ingesmeerd met een speciaal goedje want dan kan het lekker intrekken in de handen en de volgende ochtend schijn je dan zachtere handen te hebben!!!  :Embarrassment:  voor jeuk aan het oor is het een goede optie!!! sterkte, natuurlijk is dat niet prettig als dat steeds terug komt...lastig verhaal toch? dagggggggggg prettige dag

----------


## anMa

Lekker uitgeslapen vanmorgen was moe van gisteren maar het was weer leuk met kleinzoontje begint nu te lopen moet m nog wel vasthouden
Zo n dag met hem En nog n paar mooie dagen met zon deze week maken mij helemaal blij.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geweldig AnMa, leuk zo'n klein hummeltje aan je hand, en de zon maakt heel veel goed voor mensen, ik begrijp wat je bedoeld!!! prettige dag verder.... :Cool:  ik voel mij vredig...

----------


## anMa

Beetje duizelig ik denk dat m'n oren weer uitgespoten moeten worden 
Maar net nu is de huisarts op vakantie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sterkte AnMa...ga dan naar een vervanger toe, tenzij je wilt wachten, een andere arts is ook wel eens fijn, ze zijn dan meestal extra secuur....weinig horen en last hebben van je oren is zeer akelig...als je pijn hebt aan je oor is het ook fijn om plus minus 10 min voor een infrarode lamp te zitten met je oor, wel een beetje afstand nemen dan he? dat heeft een Duitse arts mij eens geadviseerd, het voelt in ieder geval weldadig aan...sterkte!!!  :Wink: 

Mijn lichaam is een wrak af en toe, maar de fysio doet mij goed, de pijn wordt wat minder, maar ik slik wel ibuprofen met para.. :Stick Out Tongue: .binnenkort krijg ik Manuele Lymf Drainage om zo te proberen om het lichaam wat te herstellen zodat het bloed weer beter door mijn lijf gepompt kan worden...ik ben reuze benieuwd...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik voel mij goed, de fysio doet geweldig haar werk, en het helpt mij enorm. ik kan mijn arm weer optillen en heb veel minder pijn....en vandaag schijnt de zon, Geweldig toch, zaligggggggggggggg  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Niets te klagen...vanmiddag naar de fysio voor hulp aan schouder en arm, dit blijft voorlopig in onderhoud.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik hoop dat het met "jullie" ook redelijk tot goed mag gaan....prettige dag en week verder...Groetjesssssssssss  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Zo ik ben er weer
Was n tijdje erg ziek mijn oren zijn nu uitgespoten maar zaten ook aan de binnenkant verstopt ik was er heel duizelig van en daardoor werd ik n beetje angstig ben gewoon in beweging gebleven maar t viel niet mee om niet toe te geven aan de neiging om maar in bed te gaan liggen 
Korte dutjes op de bank gedaan bovendien was ik 2 wkn erg verkouden en voel mij nu gelukkig weer beter
Heb n Neuss
Ray van d'r vogel gebruikt die hiep goed cinuforce en ook van t kruidvat n spray xylo..... Of zoiets 
Jee t moet nog winter worden ga toch maar n griepspuit doen denk ik toch maar weer wel ook al was ik er vorige keer niet goed van heb geen griep gehad

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth ik vergat te zeggen dat ik blij ben voor jou dat je arm gelukkig weer beter aanvoelt 
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel AnMa, ik ben blij dat de pijn is afgenomen... :Smile: ....bij jou was het ook geen pretje met je verkoudheid en het ziek zijn en duizelig, hopelijk gaat het weer wat beter met je gezondheid....fijn dat je weer beter kan horen, duizelig zijn is akelig, wat een gedoe he? brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

de Griepspuit ga ik deze maand halen...ook ik heb er altijd iets last van, maar ik doe het wel!!! ik vraag steevast of ze langzaam de vloeistof in mijn bovenarm willen spuiten dat scheelt enorm, anders krijg ik een pijnlijke schouder waar ik niet op kan liggen....als dat ding net uit de koelkast komt vraag ik of ze het tussen de handen willen verwarmen, ook dat is fijner, tenzij ze al op temperatuur zijn! sterkte AnMa....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij wat levendiger.... :Wink:  de vogeltjes fluiten, de zon komt tevoorschijn en de temperatuur is zacht....heerlijk...alle goeds voor mijn vrienden...Liefs van Elisa... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi vrienden...hoe gaat het met jullie? jammer dat er niemand nog wat te melden heeft...is iedereen al wat gezonder? of zit men alleen n og maar op Facebook....tjaaaaaaaaaaaaa daar kan ik niet tegen op!  :Stick Out Tongue:  misschien moet ik mij dan ook maar eens aanmelden?  :Wink: 
met mij gaat het goed, ik hoop met jullie even eens! een fijne zonnige zondag gewenst...Liefs van Elisa  :Cool:  en ook al leest niemand dit meer, "ik" heb mijn best gedaan!!!

----------


## anMa

Sofie uitentreuren suc6 met je studie misschien vul ik de enquete wel in groetjes
Elisabeth hallo ik was er een tijdje niet want ik was ingestort. ...oververmoeid en gestrest
Hartkloppingen en trillen kon haast niet meer op mijn benen staan
Het oppassen was me toch te zwaar geworden vooral het vroege opstaan kon ik niet tegen
Kreeg migraine en misselijkheid en diarree
Dus heb ik mijn dochter gezegd dat ik t niet meer zou doen 
Nu is ze kwaad op mij en praat niet meer met me
Geen leuke fotootjes meer op wahts app enz..
Ik vind haar onredelijk
De opvang is erg duur en haast niet te betalen 
Ook zit ze met haar hond die laat m'n man tussen de middag wel uit
Maar de andere opa oma doen wel 1 of 2 x oppasdag dus die zijn nu in haar ogen de beste mensen
Ik ben verdrietig en jaloers
Sorry ik moest t even kwijt
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Ik bedoel sofieuantwerpen en niet wat de iPad ervan maakt sorry sofie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa, ik moet zo weg dus je krijgt een kort antwoord...ik zal vd week wat langer met je praten....

Voor je dochter kwam het waarschijnlijk onverwachts dat je dit "durfde" te zeggen dat je "niet" meer kunt oppassen op je kleinkind! Het is "normaal" dat je "NU" aan jezelf denkt met al deze klachten....eerlijk gezegd klopt het niet dat je dochter boos is, dat vindt ik onredelijk....een dochter behoort haar moeder een beetje te kennen wat gezondheid betreft en ze had al een plan B in haar hoofd moeten hebben omdat ze weet hoe broos je bent!! later meer...ik snap dat je verdrietig er om bent maar je kunt niet anders....Lieverd, ik geef je een dikke knuffel.... :Wink:  het is heel akelig om als moeder dit mee te maken.... probeer je rust te nemen dan voel je weer iets sterker...
Liefssssssssssss van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elisabeth9

sofieuantwerpen: ik heb je bovenstaande post gelezen. :Smile: ..ik weet nog niet of ik dat ga invullen, maar ik wens je er wel veel succes mee! als ik hier al kom op dit topic dan wil ik mij kunnen ontspannen en ik heb niet altijd zin in een verplichting, maar ik begrijp dat je het op deze manier tracht te doen...nogmaals veel succes ermee....

Groeten van een onbekende....Elisabeth

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel Elisabeth ga je nog Sinterklaas vieren 
Of eet je gewoon n lekkere choco letter E
Groetjes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die AnMa: ik vier zelf geen Sinterklaas meer, maar de rest van het gezin met kinderen etc wel....voor de laatste keer haal ik nu allemaal cadeautjes voor mijn ouders die "dat" weer geven aan de personen die ze met loting hebben getrokken! veel werk, veel winkels maar dat doe ik met liefde uiteraad....maar ik heb al wel veel gesnoept... :Wink:  ik ben dol op die bende, maar dat hoort erbij....

zeg AnMa, ik hoop dat je een beetje bijkomt van alle schrik en de reactie van je dochter inzake oppassen!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...."IK" persoonlijk vindt het niet vanzelfsprekend dat grootouders de kinderen alle dagen onder hun hoede nemen....1 dagje is al geweldig toch? ik weet dat de opvang erg duur is, maar het moet wel kunnen allemaal...niet iedereen is even gezond....dat geldt ook voor hondenbezitters...je kan niet een ander maar opzadelen met elke dag een hond uitlaten en kinderen opvangen, onze ouders konden dat ook niet en zaten verplicht vast aan de kinderen door er altijd te zijn...er is geen probleem, men maakt er een probleem van, en natuurlijk is alles duur, maar misschien moeten mensen wat eenvoudiger gaan leven, ik gun vrouwen hun werk en dat is fijn en extra geld is altijd welkom, maar als het niet anders kan dan moet men het anders aanpakken!!!! geen verwijten naar grootouders en wat de andere grootouders betreft van je dochter, ze zijn niet per definitie betere mensen!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  dus lief mens hou je haaks, ik hoop dat je dochter gaat begrijpen dat je momenteel niet anders kan, misschien kan er nog wat anders bedacht/geregeld worden...niet op je tenen lopen AnMa dat heb je nu gedaan, maar dat ging dus niet goed....je houd van je dochter en andersom maar dat is nu even niet zichtbaar...omdat ze boos is weert ze alle leuke dingen die jij anders wel krijgt zoals een leuke foto etc...dit zijn uiterst kwetsbare zaken maar jij hebt het heel goed willen doen allemaal, wellicht kwam dit bericht bij haar zo onverwachts dat ze het niet zag aankomen dat je er zo slecht aan toe was! ik concludeer daar een beetje uit dat de communicatie niet helemaal goed was, anders had ze dit geweten....maar enfin, ik wil je heel veel sterkte wensen en ik hoop dat je dochter er ook uitkomt hoe alles verder moet op langere termijn, maar dat is "hun" probleem en niet die van jou...misschien is er nog een middenweg en kun je elkaar tegemoet komen....hou je haaks...ook sterkte voor je dochter want na boosheid is er altijd verdriet....veel goeds...

Lieve groeten van Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel Elisabeth voor je wijze woorden daar kan ik wel wat mee
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Iets rustiger weer vertrouw er op dat het tijd nodig heeft en wel weer goed komt

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die AnMa: het is altijd goed als er van beiden kanten gerelativeerd wordt....de deur op een kier laten staan en er zal vroeg of laat een reactie komen....dit was heftig/emotioneel en moet bezinken.. :Smile: ..fijn om te horen dat je iets kalmer bent geworden....de woorden zullen nog in je hoofd nagalmen, en na een tijdje kun je het waarschijnlijk wat loslaten....de tijd heelt zeggen ze altijd maar het klopt wel!!! een goede dag gewenst lief mens....

Groetjes..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## anMa

Mijn man is er gisteren naar toe geweest want dochter was ziek thuis
Ik ging niet mee want dan maak ik haar ook weer van streek als ik onverwachts voor haar neus sta en zelf wil ik het niet als zij nog niets laat horen aan mij hij heeft t kadootje en de chocolade meegenomen en gegeven
Wel heb ik haar n app gestuurd dat ik niet meekwam omdat ik denk dat ze nog kwaad is (wat overigens wel onterecht is)
En beterschap gewenst maar nog niks terug gehoord
Misschien had ik beter niks kunnen laten horen
Weet niet goed hoe hier mee om te gaan ik maak zelf nooit ruzie gek dat je het dan toch krijgt

----------


## anMa

Bedankt dat ik hier mijn hart kan luchten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve AnMa....je moet toch tegen iemand even afreageren, daar is dit topic voor hoor, dat deden we allemaal en dat was fijn/vertrouwd/en goed, helaas is dat enorm veranderd. Wat fijn dat manlief naar je dochter is gegaan met de presentjes die je gekocht hebt, dat was een goede oplossing! dapper dat je toch nog een app deed....als iemand pijn heeft door ruzie dan kun je 2 kanten op....je dochter kiest voor het laatste, "zwijgen" laat het rusten als je kunt want daar heeft zij behoefte aan vermoed ik, teveel toenadering gaan zoeken werkt averechts....kijk over een week of 2 weken hoe jij in dit verhaal staat, en misschien reageert zij, je kunt niets uitsluiten, alles is mogelijk! "pijn" moet bezinken en ik spreek vanuit mijn eigen ervaringen...omdat wij mensen zijn mogen we fouten maken, dat zit altijd aan beide kanten. er kan altijd wat verbeterd worden voor een volgende keer. ruzie hoort wel in een "leven" dan kunnen we ook weer wat goed maken toch?  :Big Grin:  maar het is en blijft pijnlijk. maak een fijne wandeling met je man, even je hoofd legen, en bedenk dat je een "goede moeder" bent...je hebt haar 9 maanden gekoesterd en daarna gebaard. je zorgde voor het kind dat het eten kreeg voedsel maar vooral veel "liefde" ...datgene wat je haar hebt gegeven zal ze echt nooit vergeten....ze is nog jong, pas moeder geworden en haar hoofd loopt misschien wel om van allerlei drukte, ze zal moe zijn want om voor een klein hummeltje te moeten zorgen vraagt heel veel zorg en aandacht, zij is dat niet gewend, dit is toch haar 1e kindje? ...ook haar lichaam moet nog in model trekken, en slapen schiet er dan veel bij in... dat alles bij elkaar zorgt ervoor dat een vrouw/man prikkelbaar kan worden en dat lijkt mij heel logisch. en als mama dan zegt: het gaat niet meer, (ivm gezondheid) dan barst de bom....natuurlijk houd zij van jou daar twijfel ik niet aan en jij van haar....geef haar even rust om tot zich zelf te komen, daarna kan je man altijd polsen hoe het met haar gaat!!! 

ga iets leuks doen met je man, je zinnen verzetten, laat het even los want van teveel piekeren wordt je niet gezonder. kook wat lekkers want uiteindelijk ben "jij" de prinses van de keuken...hey lieverd....ik wens je wijsheid, kracht en veel liefde toe....
Dikke knuffel van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Dank je Elisabeth
Lijkt me ook beter haar de tijd en ruimte te geven
Heb tegen andere dochter gezegd dat ze erbuiten moet blijven anders heeft zij ook ruzie
Ja net met de feestdagen mijn man wordt er ook niet vrolijk van
En de kleine hebben we al 5 weken niet meer gezien 
Misschien pas weer als hij 12 is of zo ...nee das n raar grapje van mij....

----------


## anMa

Soms trek ik weleens n tarotkaart daar heb ik ook weleens goede inzichten van gekregen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Aha een tarotkaart trekken is interessant, je kunt er je voordeel mee doen. :Embarrassment: ...wat je andere dochter betreft: daar kijk ik als buitenstaander iets anders tegen aan... ik zou juist zeggen laat haar gaan misschien kan zij er jullie beiden mee helpen....niet om als scheidsrechter te fungeren, neen dat helemaal niet..... ik en "mijn" zus bepraten de situatie zoals het is met mijn ouders en andere zusje die hulp nodig hebben...ik ben het niet altijd eens met de gang van zaken, maar ik luister naar beide partijen bij conflicten, dat kan je andere dochter ook doen.... niet meteen een mening hebben maar je andere dochter kan openstaan voor haar...gewoon luisteren is soms al voldoende, zij (de andere dochter) kan soms onbewust meehelpen aan de situatie en deze uitleggen zoals "zij" dat ziet en voelt!!! pfffffffffffff laat het voorlopig los....en ja het is ellendig in deze maand daar ben ik van bewust, maar aan de andere kant kun je het "probleem" kleiner" maken door te weten dat je in ieder geval van haar houd....zolang iedereen gezond is en er geen ernstige dingen gebeuren dan komt het wel goed! heb vertrouwen in "elkaar" !!! "ik" geloof in een goede afloop maar het kan soms even duren....heb het goed, heb het fijn, hou je haaks....
Warme groet van mij....Elisa  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Vandaag voel ik mij goed....de december maand vindt ik altijd erg moeilijk omdat mijn broer vlak voor de Kerst het ziekenhuis inging onverwachts problemen met het hart, en net voor Oud en Nieuw kwam hij plotseling te overlijden, hij werd 46 jaar en heeft drie kinderen....niemand van ons gezin en zijn gezin klaagt, maar het stille verdriet zit van binnen....als de Tuincenters hun kerstbomen tonen en de liedjes op de radio te horen zijn dan voel ik "verdriet" en een gemis...ik probeer het van mij af te zetten maar het blijft aanwezig....toch is het een bijzondere maand, de mensen worden wat vriendelijker naar elkaar toe, wat toleranter... de buitenwereld is verschrikkelijk...oorlog, ellende, en pas geleden (vorige week) werd er in mijn woonplaats Zwolle een Bulgaarse man tevens muzikant vermoord....ik ben gaan kijken op de plek waar alle bloemen zijn gelegd en ik zag de foto en toen herkende ik hem meteen...de man die altijd vriendelijk naar mij lachte, de melancholie in de ogen, wij weten niet hoe is het is als je vluchteling bent, hij was muzikant en verkocht op straat de "straatkrant"...de ogen priemden door mij heen en met alle kaarsjes die er branden werd ik er stil van....weer iemand dood gegaan in deze speciale maand die we allemaal als "gezellig" ervaren! afgelopen zaterdag ben ik thuis gebleven na het boodschappen doen, maar 's avonds ben ik onverwachts verwend door Sinterklaas en toen werd ik warm in mijn hart...als je "liefde" geeft dan krijg je dat ook weer terug in welke vorm dan ook...ik ben een mensen mens, ik houd van mensen en daarom schrijf ik graag of ga bij iemand langs als iemand verdriet heeft of ziekte...in ons gezin zijn er soms ook roerige tijden. een vader die Parkinson heeft, een moeder die steeds meer ging drinken in de decembermaand, uit verdriet om haar eerst geborene zoon die plotseling was overleden, nu slaat er een andere ziekte toe, het geheugen, dementie...zo langzamerhand begin ik mijn moeder te verliezen en dat doet pijn....je raakt de grip kwijt als patient over je hersenen, en dat weten ze en voelen dat ook....ze worden magerder, ze worden boos en opstandig, dan weer emotioneel, elke dag is anders en dat raakt mij ten zeerste...mijn jongste zusje werd plotseling doof aan 1 oor toen ze dertien was meende ik...de artsen wisten niet hoe dat kwam...het andere oor is nu voor 40 procent aangetast, maar er komt hulp vanuit het ziekenhuis, men kan nog wat doen...ze was behoorlijk depressief, maar mijn andere zus zorgt heel goed voor haar...ieder kind heeft zijn taken en bij ellende staan we samen "sterk" dan vormen we 1 front....en dan heb ik nog zorg om mijn jongste broer...het blijkt dat hij een hartklep mist in zijn lichaam, daar zijn ze pas heel laat achter gekomen, er wacht nog een grote operatie voor hem maar ze wachten nog even, hij is nog jong, maar het moet wel binnen een bepaalde tijd gebeuren....en met dit alles in mijn achterhoofd voel ik mij soms heel zorgelijk, maar ik tracht toch tijd voor mijzelf te nemen om wat rust te nemen, want er gebeurd altijd zoveel, en ben ik soms heel moe, maar als ik dan ga wandelen met mijn hondje elders dan komt er weer wat rust in de bovenkamer en laait de energie weer op en dan krijg ik weer zin om wat te doen.... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  en zo is er in elk huis wel iets, iedereen draagt zijn kruis zeggen ze wel eens en dat is ook zo....ik sluit nu af....ik ben niet gewend om zoveel over mijzelf te zeggen maar mijn vingers repten over de toetsen heen en misschien bevrijd dat een beetje....ik ben niet zonder zorgen, maar ik hou wel van het "Leven"....een fijne en goede dag voor allen die dit lezen....een mooie maand....Liefde voor je gezin en familie....heel veel goeds.....Liefs van mij....Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Elisabeth zo lees ik al je zorgen en dat zijn er heel wat
Ik wens jou heel veel kracht om deze zware tijd door te gaan
Je hebt veel gevoel voor anderen je bent een steun voor hen 
Soms is het leven zo moeilijk mar je bent niet alleen je hebt je familie nog 
Veel gezondheid gewenst voor allen en lieve groetjes voor jou

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je lieve AnMa..... :Smile:  Hoe gaat het met jou en je gezondheid...gaat het al ietsjes beter? fijne avond en weekend....Liefssssssss van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed Nieuws....mijn zusje kan beter horen met een apparaatje wat ze speciaal gemaakt hebben...1 oor was/is doof (dat blijft zo) en het andere oor was 40 procent aangetast en "NU" kan ze beter horen!!!! ik ging gisteren naar haar toe met een Rode Kerstster en was benieuwd hoe het ging nadat ze vd week het apparaatje heeft gekregen. een stralend gezicht keek mij aan...een nieuwe wereld gaat weer open wat ze zolang heeft moeten missen...ze praat zachtjes omdat zij het gevoel heeft dat ze hard praat, dat moet ze nog leren, maar super he? geweldig, ik ben zo blij voor haar.....iets positiefs na veel ellende..zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalig..... :Big Grin:  ik ben er dankbaar om, je leeft en bent zo alleen in een wereld vol geluiden die je niet meer kunt horen....ik wens haar veel plezier en gemak van dit apparaat...fantastisch.... :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Wat een mooi nieuws van je zus dat ze weer kan horen 
Wat zal ze blij zijn en jij erbij
Ook ik heb goed nieuws vandaag heb ik mijn kleinzoontje weer gezien
Alles weer goed gekomen
Toch niet alleen maar ellende jij goed nieuws ik ook

----------


## Elisabeth9

Super AnMa...dat is "geweldig"....ik hoop dat beide partijen (jij en je dochter) elkaar kunnen begrijpen waarom deze ruzie kwam!!! dan lieverd geniet ervan en heb het goed met elkaar..... :Wink:  Warme groeten van mij....

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel voor je steun Elisabeth
Deze donkere dagen maak er maar iets gezelligs van 
met je zus samen iets leuks doen of n mooie film kijken bv
Kaarsjes aan in je nieuwe huisje 
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Dit jaar is n jubileumjaar
Mijn vriendin en ik kennen elkaar 50 jaar dit jaar 
Zaten samen op school destijds en ik kon altijd bij haar logeren in de vakanties met kerst en Pasen 
Ik was altijd welkom
Nu woont ze weer vlakbij en zien we elkaar ook weer eens
En dat maakt me dankbaar en blij
Groetjes

----------


## anMa

Niet geweldig
Na alle stress van afgelopen tijd kreeg ik weer eens buikgriep alweer 3 kilo afgevallen
Dat is nu totaal 7 kilo in het laatste halfjaar kleren worden alweer te groot dat beangstigt me dus 
Ook opeens klachten van duizeligheid ben ermee naar de huisarts geweest
Heeft mijn bloeddruk gemeten en zei dat ik teveel zuurstof in m'n bloed heb dat wijst op hyperventileren
Ik vertelde hem over de stress van afgelopen tijd en wel dat ik dacht dat het van mijn oor vandaan kwam
Neusspray gekregen en hij zei dat t wel vanzelf over zal gaan dat hoop ik dan maar
Het is nu n week verder en heb t nog steeds
En vooral als ik in bed lig en me omdraai ...het is zo eng...alles draait dan
Ik zie het nog n week aan want dan is de dokter met vakantie en anders ga ik dus gelijk na die week weer terug en wil ik naar de oorarts
Maar ja ik kan me goed redden verder dus hou t wel uit nog n dag of 10. Maar eng is t wel..
Tja is t niet dit dan is t wel dat...

----------


## anMa

Vergat te vertellen dat ik s nachts ook nog kiespijn had.....nu gelukkig over maar na de feestdagen dus ook weer tandartspret

----------


## Mizzepi

Hoe ik mij voel, sinds donderdag 8 januari erg veel pijn aan de linker pols die gebroken is, nadat ik uitgegleden ben buiten. Ik moet donderdag weer voor controle naar het ziekenhuis.

----------


## mirthe340

Seks onder de douche kop.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------


## anMa

Mizzipe wat n pech om zo uit te glijden sterkte met je pols

----------


## anMa

Vanaf 15 december ben ik ziek geweest
Eerst buikgriep daarna kreeg ik of griep of een hele erge verkoudheid
Met duizeligheid ook nog steeds die maar niet overging
Nadat ik wat ging stomen met kamillethee voelde ik me iets beter worden 
Alles kwam los maar nog steeds voel ik me erg zwak op m'n benen staan
Iets minder duizelig ik ben maar niet meer naar de huisarts gegaan
Straks word ik ik nog met griep besmet in de wachtkamer ik ziek t nog maar uit 
Zolang ik geen koorts meer heb hoef ik er niet meer naar toe hij kan er toch niets aan doen
Hoop nu maar snel weer wat aan te sterken en wat gewicht erbij te krijgen
Tot nu toe nog maar n pondje eraan en dan de dag erna weer eraf
Maar ja het gaat langzaam beter dus zal t gewoon tijd kosten
Ik probeer niet depressief te worden van dit gedoe
Maar s morgens sleep ik me uit bed blijf niet liggen ...maar oh was t maar weer lente....
Sorry voor mijngeklaag

----------


## anMa

Eindelijk is de duizeligheid weg kan me weer omdraaien in bed zonder dat de kamer draait
Maar ik ben hierdoor erg onzeker geworden
Voel me na deze ziekteperiode wel 10 jaar ouder
Heb van de hoestbuien gekneusd ribben overgehouden 
En ben nog erg snel moe
Op dit moment zou ik zeker niet op mijn kleinzoontje kunnen oppassen
Veel mensen zijn ziek meer dan anders
Maar iedereen die ook ziek is veel beterschap gewenst

----------


## mirthe340

beterschap!!!

----------


## anMa

Dank je wel mirthe
Groetjes

----------

